# Sound ***Diskussionsthread***



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2009)

In diesem Thread könnt ihr euch über alles unterhalten, was sich rund um das Thema Sound dreht. 
Aber bitte kein Fanboy-Geschwafel .


----------



## SilentKilla (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ohhh, das wird lustig. 

Mit was fängt man da am besten an?...Ich habs!
_*
Wieso raten wir euch von (richtigen) 5.1 Kopfhörern/Headsets ab?*_


----------



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich hab da nen Argument:

Weil zum Musikhören 5.1 nix taugt, besonders in KHs (mindere Quali der Chassis).


----------



## TobiMontana (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Sourround ist nur was für Filme! Nix für Musik!


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> _*
> Wieso raten wir euch von (richtigen) 5.1 Kopfhörern/Headsets ab?*_


Oh das is einfach *Darum*!

Weil sich mit nem vernünftigen KH besser 5.1 emulieren, mit gut SK, kann als ein 5.1KH oder HS es wieder geben kann und ein KH hat einen besseren klang.!


----------



## adler93 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich schätz mal zum Zocken sind die 5.1 Headset gut, aber zum Musik hören ist AGK und Sennheiser besser glaube ich .

Warum ist ein Stereo System besser zum Musik hören als 5.1 ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

warum sind bestehen die ganzen 5.1 Headset aus soviel Plastik
bis jetzt ist mir jedes nach spätestens 13 Monaten zerbrochen
egal ob von Speedlink oder einem von 2 anderen Herstellern die ich schon hatte
wenigstens habe ich das letzt zum PCGH Abo dazu bekommen

5.1 Headset gegen 2.1 im allgemeinen:

Musik naja für Musik-DVD's wie eine bei meiner Soundkarte dabei war#
Audigy 2 Creative DVD-Audio Sampler Disc
ist es ganz gut und zum Spielen sowieso

richtig Musik hört man besser mit einer richtigen Anlage die einem richtig den Bass am ganzen Körper spüren lassen kann...

da bricht wenigstens nichts ab beim ab und aufsetzen...

Plastik mist

gibt es keines mit Metalbügel wo es nur verbiegen aber nicht brechen kann ?


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



adler93 schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Stereo System besser zum Musik hören als 5.1 ?


 
Schonmal ein Live-Konzert in 5.1 erlebt?


----------



## No0dle (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Stereo Headset + 5.1 Emulation (z.B. durch X-Fi CMSS-3D) ist meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl gegenüber den 5.1 "Gamer" Headsets/Kopfhörern ...


----------



## adler93 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



taks schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Live-Konzert in 5.1 erlebt?


Nein^^, aber iwie gefällt es mir wenn die Musik von überall her kommt und nicht nur von zwei Ecken, im Media Markt stand mal ein Harman/Kardon 5.1 System und ich fand es eigentlich schön anzuhören. Aber in Filmen ist das natürlich schon besser. Taugen solche billigeren Teile eigentlich was?
ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - HiFi - Heimkinosysteme - JVC TH-G10
ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - HiFi - Heimkinosysteme - Samsung HT-Z110NT
ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - HiFi - Heimkinosysteme - Samsung HT-Z210R


----------



## No0dle (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



adler93 schrieb:


> . Taugen solche billigeren Teile eigentlich was?
> ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - HiFi - Heimkinosysteme - JVC TH-G10
> ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - HiFi - Heimkinosysteme - Samsung HT-Z110NT
> ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - HiFi - Heimkinosysteme - Samsung HT-Z210R




Nein, damit wirst du keinen Spaß haben.
Leg dir lieber etwas besseres zu, wie z.B. Teufel Concept P oder Concept F (preiswerter, dafür natürlich auch schlechter) + decoderstation 3 ... damit wirste lange Spaß haben und der Preis geht auch vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Naja und weil 5.1 Headsets auch irgendwie nicht so richtig wertig sind, jedenfalls die meißtens.
So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, scheint eine vernünftige Emulation um einiges Wertvoller zu sein, als ein 5.1 System auf Stereo.

Ich glaub Poker07 hat hier mal diese "Barbershop 5.1"-Simulation für Stereokopfhörer gepostet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUDTlvagjJA


Da sieht man, dass man nicht unbedingt ein 5.1 Headset für Surroundsound braucht.


----------



## adler93 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



No0dle schrieb:


> Nein, damit wirst du keinen Spaß haben.
> Leg dir lieber etwas besseres zu, wie z.B. Teufel Concept P oder Concept F (preiswerter, dafür natürlich auch schlechter) + decoderstation 3 ... damit wirste lange Spaß haben und der Preis geht auch vollkommen in Ordnung.


Da ist aber kein Player dabei? Schließe ich die dann an den Pc an oder wie ?

gn8


----------



## No0dle (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



adler93 schrieb:


> Da ist aber kein Player dabei? Schließe ich die dann an den Pc an oder wie ?
> 
> gn8



Das Concept F ist auch für PCs geeignet (natürlich ohne decoderstation), aber die Zusammenstellung war eigentlich für die Heimkinoanlage gedacht^^
DVD-Player musst du dir dann eben extra kaufen.


----------



## cane87 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



No0dle schrieb:


> Das Concept F ist auch für PCs geeignet (natürlich ohne decoderstation), aber die Zusammenstellung war eigentlich für die Heimkinoanlage gedacht^^
> DVD-Player musst du dir dann eben extra kaufen.



Würde ich aber höchsten nur für Heimkinobetrieb empfehlen (wobei auch nur eingeschränkt). Mit solchen Brüllwürfeln Musik zu hören macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Hatte selber zu Anfang ein Teufel Concept E Power Edition. Davon leben mittlerweile nur noch die Rear-Speaker. Front wurde durch MBQuart Standlautsprecher ersetzt, Center durch einen Wharfedale Diamond 9 CS und Sub durch einen Heco Metas 30A. So langsam macht damit auch mal Musikhören Spaß ^^. Würde ich mir jetzt ein komplett neues System zusammenstellen würde ich alles von einer Serie verbauen aber das ist bei mir alles so nach und nach entstanden.

Konzert DVDs bzw. Konzert Blurays höre ich dabei schön in 5.1. Normale Musik höre ich dann aber doch lieber in der 2.1 Konfiguration.


----------



## SilentKilla (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Zum Thema 5.1 KH/Headsets ein Zitat eines User aus dem Hifi Forum:



> Warum sind günstige 5.1 Kopfhörer absolut nicht zu empfehlen?
> 
> Räumliches Hören entsteht durch Laufzeitunterschiede zwischen den Ohren.
> 
> ...



Besser könnte ich es sicher auch net rüberbringen.


----------



## Cleenz (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@DanielX: Uhhh, da kräuseln sich mir als CarHifi Fetischisten ja die Zehennägel  Sony und eine Heckablage? Bitte mach das wieder raus! Die Heckablage versaut einem doch komplett die Bühne! Aber ordentlich Lärm macht sie bestimmt


----------



## Overlocked (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

^^ Das waren noch Zeiten Aber schick sieht er aus Wenn ich fragen darf: Wie viel hast du dafür bezahlt?


----------



## DanielX (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@Cleenz

Ja ich weiß, aber musste halt erstmal rein. 

Kannst mir ja gerne mal sagen wie ich es relativ günstig besser machen kann.

Wenn ich mal genug Geld habe mache ich da eh einen vernünftigen Kofferraumausbau.

@Overlocked

Wenn meinst du?

MfG DanielX


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



DanielX schrieb:


> @Overlocked
> 
> Wenn meinst du?
> 
> MfG DanielX


Ich denke mal dich . An nem Sennheiser HD485 kann er doch nix besonderes finden .


----------



## ManuelB (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@DanielX
Heckablage weg. Dafür z.B. Doorboards mit Tiefmittelton und ev. Kickern. Hochtöner je nach Geschmack Spiegeldreieck, Armaturenbrett oder ähnlich, muss man ausprobieren wo es einem am besten gefällt.  

MfG
Manu


----------



## ManuelB (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Oh, alles klar. Hatte ich übersehen.

MfG
Manu


----------



## Hai0815 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



zZap schrieb:


> So, da will ich euch auch meine Technik mal vorstellen:
> 
> Yamaha RX-V659
> Yamaha AX-750
> ...


 
Das ist doch mal ein sehr schönes System das du dir da zusammengestellt hast. Einzig der Center an der Seite würde mich ein bissel stören, aber sonst 

Kurze Frage noch - geht bei dem Pace eigentlich immer noch nicht die Klappe zu wenn man z.B. ne Premiere-Karte stecken hat? Das war nämlich der Grund warum ich auf die Humax HD1000 umgestiegen bin damals...


----------



## zZap (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Ja, das stört mich bisher auch noch. In der neuen Wohnung kommt dann aber Fernseher und Center an die Wand. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit ne Premiere Karte drin und mit der Klappe eigentlich keine Probleme gehabt. Ging ohne Probleme zu. Zu blöd das ich nach dem Umzug nur noch Kabel habe. Und nen ordentlichen Reciever mit HDMI habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## davidenine (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Was sind das für Boxen?Canton?


----------



## uuodan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

In Sachen Aufstellung erschrecken mich einige User echt... Wieso scheitert es anscheinend immer an den so einfachen Dingen? Aber Hauptsache Canton für hunderte Euro kaufen... xD

Arm!


----------



## Hai0815 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



davidenine schrieb:


> Was sind das für Boxen?Canton?


 
Front und Rear sind Canton Plus XXL
Center ist eine Canton AV 700
Sub ist ein Yamaha YST-SW 305

@uuodan
Das ist ja schön das es dich erschreckt - leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit mein Zeug so unterzubringen das es akkustisch zu 100% optimal steht.
Auch das Auge des einen oder anderen Betrachters mag die Aufstellung stören.
Mir allerdings gefällt es so - obwohl es zu deiner Beruhigung eh nicht mehr so steht, da ich den Plasma nicht mehr habe und momentan nur noch im Schlafzimmer bzw. am PC fernsehe.
Und schlecht angehört hat es sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht, und glaub mir, ich hatte schon einiges unter meinen Fingern da ich nun auch nicht mehr der jüngste bin.

Von daher ist mir dein Kommentar echt schnurz - den kannste genausogut stecken lassen...


----------



## Overlocked (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Schöne Ecke hast du da Sieht echt schick aus.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



uuodan schrieb:


> In Sachen Aufstellung erschrecken mich einige User echt... Wieso scheitert es anscheinend immer an den so einfachen Dingen? Aber Hauptsache Canton für hunderte Euro kaufen... xD
> 
> Arm!



Sicher, und du bist perfekt


----------



## uuodan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Das habe ich nicht behauptet, aber danke für deine ehrliche Ironie...

Ich bin kein Heimkinospezialist, aber doch davon überzeugt, dass ordentliche Lautsprecher auch gebührend aufgestellt werden sollten. Ich setze mich auch nicht 90cm vor einen 40" LCD-Fernseher, oder? Gut, vielleicht machen das welche aus dem Forum, wer weiß... 

Aber da ich keinen Zoff möchte, gebe ich dir zuliebe einfach zu, dass ich Unrecht hatte. Vielleicht geht es dir nun besser...


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Das sage ich doch garnicht. Außerdem teile ich deine Meinung. Man sollte sich schon ein bischen Zeit nehmen, die Lautsprecher richtig aufzustellen.


----------



## Overlocked (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Was sind das für Boxen? Alte Onkyos?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Ich tippe auf JBL. Bei der miesen Bildqualität kann man ja nur raten .


----------



## 1821984 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@ Hai0815: das sieht wirklich nett aus obwohl ich lieber große Standlautsprecher bevorzuge.


----------



## rebel4life (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Dann müssen sich die beiden nicht streiten wer Recht hatte mit den Boxen, denn keiner hats richtig erkannt...

Mal nur so ne Frage - sind die Hifi Läden in München/Augsburg eigentlich im Zentrum oder mehr stadtauswärts?


----------



## Hai0815 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



1821984 schrieb:


> @ Hai0815: das sieht wirklich nett aus obwohl ich lieber große Standlautsprecher bevorzuge.


 
geht mir auch so - aber aus Platzgründen mussten es leider die Canton Vento 820 sein. Wobei die bei Bedarf auch gut drücken 

@ Nimbel
Da hast du dir aber einen schönen Fernseher gekauft, Respekt...


----------



## Overlocked (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@rebel Alle, bis auf den Saturn (Paar Cantons Vento, iwelche JBLs und Onkyo) sind alle ziemlich außerhalb.


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Danke, ich kann den Fernsehr auch echt nur empfehlen! Der hat sogar bei Analogem Signal ein super Bild, bei einer guten DVD sieht es teilweise schon wie HD aus


----------



## uuodan (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



Nimbel schrieb:


> Danke, ich kann den Fernsehr auch echt nur empfehlen! Der hat sogar bei Analogem Signal ein super Bild, bei einer guten DVD sieht es teilweise schon wie HD aus



Genau... ^^


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Ist das für nen Kleinwagen gedacht oder warum liegt da nen Kondensator rum. Von den Bildern her würde ich jetzt tippen, dass da nicht übermäßig viel leistung im Spiel ist. Ist nicht böse gemeint aber mir wollt mal einer erzählen, dass man einen Kondensator braucht ab einer Endstufenleistung von 200 Watt.

Papalapap.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Mit brauchen hat das meiner Meinung nach weniger zu tun. Guck dir mal den Sinn eines solchen Kondensators an, das macht schon Sinn..


----------



## ManuelB (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

So grob überschlagen sollten da etwas mehr als 1kW rms ( 2 kleinere Rockford Fosgate, 1 Pioneer, 1 Velocity, 1 Rodek) rumliegen. Einen 800W hab ich gerade "hüstel" relativ unschön im Kofferraum um wenigstens schon mal etwas Bass im Auto zu haben. 

MfG
Manu


----------



## Cleenz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



1821984 schrieb:


> Ist das für nen Kleinwagen gedacht oder warum liegt da nen Kondensator rum. Von den Bildern her würde ich jetzt tippen, dass da nicht übermäßig viel leistung im Spiel ist. Ist nicht böse gemeint aber mir wollt mal einer erzählen, dass man einen Kondensator braucht ab einer Endstufenleistung von 200 Watt.
> 
> Papalapap.


Das ist doch unsinn. Ein Kondensator hat nichts mit der Leistung des Systems zu tun. Er sollte immer verbaut werden um die Schwankungen der Batterie abzudämpfen. Nur so kann das volle klangliche Potential der Endstufe erreicht werden. Außerdem hat doch wohl eine gute Anlage nichts mit Leistung zu tun! Ich hab bei mir ein Frontsystem mit 130 Watt und einen Sub mit 300 Watt drin und trotzdem hat mich der Spaß was im 5stelligen Bereich gekostet und hat auch schon ein paar Preise gewonnen.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Er hat wahrscheinlich Magnat und dergleichen.  200 Watt p.o.m.p oder wie das heißt 

Sinusleistung zählt, nicht die Maximalleistung.. Beim Spiel zählt ja auch nicht der beste FPS Wert, sondern der Durchschnitt..

Zum Thema Kondensator: Genau, wollte das auch schreiben, aber hatte keine Zeit weiter, deshalb hab ich das Geplänkel mit dem Sinn geschrieben.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Kondensatoren werden eingesetzt um Schwingungen und Überspannungen zu dämpfen, sie dienen auch der Spannungsstabilisierung.

Letztendlich ist die Leistung unwichtig, es komm vor allem auf die Lautsprecher an, bei guten Lautsprechern reicht sogar 1W Leistung um über Zimmerlautstärker Musik zu hören.


----------



## 1821984 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Der sinn eines Kondensators ist mir wohl bewusst. Aber wenn es ein guten Klang ergeben soll, dann brauch ich keine Treiber, die nach 800 Watt schreien.
Und spannungsschwankungen kannst ja mal messen. Einfach Auto anschmeißen anlage auf halb bis dreiviertel hoch und schauen, ob die lichtmaschine das mitmacht.
Wenn natürlich ne schwache 45A Batterie drin ist, ist das was anderes.
Qulitative Endstufen speichern den Strom intern in gewissen mengen um sowas Ausgleichen zu können

PS: Wozu brauch ich 800 Watt. Wenn die ausgefahren werden, ist das eigentlich nicht mehr hörbar und hat mit klang wenig zu tun

Hab selbst ne 2-Kanal mit nen Bandpass dran. Der Bandpass macht max. 350 Watt und die Endstufe hat gebrückt nich ganz 500 Watt. Dazu ist die Endstufe bei ca. 35 Hz abgeregelt. Damit nich die Leistung in unnötigen Hub misbraucht wird. Denn Leistung, die man nicht hört, verfälscht das klangbild nur.
Das System kann nur Dynamisch spielen, wenn der Treiber nicht zu lange wege machen muss und präzise auslenken kann was aber durch zuviel leistung unabdingbar ist.

Außerdem muss man bei einem Auto schon sehr viel wissen um ein sauberen trockenen Klang zu verwirklichen.
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als ne Endstufe im Cabrio abzustimmen.
Dach zu Klang gut. Dach auf Klang doof. Dann Dach auf Klang gut und Dach zu Klang doof.

Jeder mensch hört aber anders und es soll nur eine kleine anmerkung sein. Ich mag das eher weniger, wenn ich immer das dröhnen höre und die Wiedergabe im Bass unkontrolliert wird.

Ach ja Magnat hatte ich vor gut 5 Jahren verbaut und nach einem Jahr entsorgt und sowas kommt mir nie wieder ins Haus/Auto.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Ok, aber sprichst du jetzt von den Maximalen Werten oder von den "richtigen" Werten!?

Mein Verstärker: Toxic TX-1000 (ich weiß selbst, dass es schlecht ist, aber ich hab es günstig bekommen und habe halt mehr Geld für meinen PC ausgegeben...)

4 x 250 Watt Maximal
4 x 75 Watt Sinus
2 x 150 Watt (gebrückt) Sinus
10 - 40 000 Hz

Mein Subwoofer: Phase Linear Box 112BP
Drin ist ein Phase SX12 Chassis...

350 Watt Maximal
220 Watt Sinus
22 - 500Hz

ist Bandpass..


----------



## 1821984 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich meine Sinus. Die Angabe mit Maximalwerten kann man sich schenken. Das ganze "warum liegt da nen Kondensator rum" war auch nich böse oder abwertend gemeint sondern mal einfach ne frage, weil die wenigsten sowas haben. 

Eine Endstufe sollte immer etwas mehr Sinusleistung bringen als der Sub oder alle anderen Lautsprecher haben, damit das volle Leistungsspektrum ansteht. So muss nicht die Endstufe auf anschlag laufen und der Lautsprecher wird wird zu 100% versorgt.
Wenn natürlich eine Unterversorgung da ist und dann noch Stromschwankungen usw, brauch man sich über schlechten Klang der Lautsprecher nicht wundern.
Ich möchte niemanden angreifen!!! Ich vertrette nur meine Meinung.


----------



## ManuelB (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Also die erwähnten 800W nutze ich ja bei weitem nicht aus, wobei der damit angesteuerte Bass dieses thermisch aushalten würde. 35Hz wäre mir bald etwas hoch als als Subsonic-filter, wenn es Spaß machen soll gehört für mich der Infraschall auch dazu . Hängt natürlich von der Abstimmung des Basses ab bis zu welcher Grenzfrequenz er läuft, wobei die meisten käuflichen Bandpässe relativ hoch abgestimmt sind, jedenfalls was ich bisher so in Tests gesehen hab.
Je nach Stimmung und Musik ändern sich meine Hörgewohneiten im Bass etwas. Mal eher präzise und nicht zu viel Bass (insbesondere bei Rock und Metal), mal etwas spaßiger mit mehr Bass (Techno, Pop etc.). 
"Stromschwankungen" sind eigendlich weniger das Problem sonderen Spannungsverlust durch Zuleitungs- und Übergangswiderstände von der Batterie zur Endstufe ink. dem Innenwiderstand der verwendeten Autobatterie. Hier fällt bei hohen Strömen ein nicht unerheblicher Teil an Spannung ab. 
Mit dem Kondensator hat man einen "Puffer" in unmittelbarer Nähe der Endstufe mit geringem Innen- und Zuleitungswiderständen. Er ersetz aber nicht eine ausreichende Batterie.

Die ganze Verstärkermeute wird auch nicht in mein Auto einziehen. Es fehlt nur noch Kickbass und Frontsystem, wo ich wohl auf die beiden kleine Rockford zurückgreifen werde (sind optisch irgendwie meine kleinen Lieblinge  )

MfG
Manu


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Da mich die Treiber meiner Audigy 2Zs zur Zeit zu Tode nerven überlege ich mal was vernünftiges nach zu rüsten.
Dabei bin ich auf das Phänomen der Baugleichheit zwischen Prodigy 7.1 und Aureon Space gestoßen. Die sollen sich wohl auch zur jeweils anderen umflashen lassen.
Jetzt ist die Frage:
Kennt jemand noch einen funktionierenden Link zu diesem Mod oder hat ihn hier gar jemand mal selbst durchgeführt?


----------



## Elkgrin (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



> Da mich die Treiber meiner Audigy 2Zs zur Zeit zu Tode nerven



Darf man fragen wo es klemmt?


----------



## Damager (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Kann mir eine vllt sagen wo ich gute Musik (Klangtechnisch) bekomme.
So Flac oder mp3´s ab 320kBit/s.
Wenn möglich sehr kostenneutral.
Dürft gerne per PM schreiben.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Elkgrin (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Im höchsten Maße kostenneutral (ich musste schmuzeln) sind Radiostreams mit 320k. Auf Free Internet Radio - SHOUTcast Radio kannst du Sender nach "Broadband" ordnen und da welche rauspicken.


----------



## Cleenz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Das klingt ja nach ner leicht illegalen Aktion hier  Da fällt mir auf legalem Wege auch nur Internetradio ein. Da darf man doch glaube ich sogar legal die Lieder mitschneiden, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Elkgrin schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wo es klemmt?



Vista x64 inkl. SP1 weigert sich die Lautsprechzahl auf mehr als Stereo zu stellen.
Im Windows-Regler kann ich es umstellen und es passiert nichts wohingegen ich bei den Creative Proggis("AudioKonsole" und "Lautsprechereinstellungen")überhaupt keine Boxenanzahl mehr auswählen kann(leeres Auswahlfeld).


----------



## 4clocker (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Also am Pc hör ich Musik nur in 5.1 und bin total begeistert!
Creative X-FI Xtreme Audio, Panasonic Receiver und n Canton 5.1.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

@olstyle -- Ja, das ist ein Bug, der schon mal vorkommen kann, nicht nur unter Vista 64, habe schon im Netz davon gelesen.
Eine schnelle Lösung habe ich aber nicht parat.
Eine einfache Neuinstallation der Treiber wirds wohl nicht bringen, denn das hast du bestimmt schon versucht.

Aber zu deiner eigentlichen Frage:

Die Flashsoftware für die Karte gibt es >hier<
Mein Opera schätzt die Seite aber als bitterböse ein, also vorsichtig.
Update: Am besten machst du einen Direktdownload von hier, ist ja ein direkter Link zur Zipdatei.

Anleitung:


> HOW TO CONVERT A TERRATEC AUREON SPACE/SKY INTO AN AUDIOTRAK PRODIGY 7.1
> 
> Terratec's drivers are dreadful in the long run, so it would be very useful to have the possibility to use Audiotrak's Prodigy 7.1 drivers, wich are much better, especially the newest version (wich installs two devices: one with sensaura support, the other one without). Although the drivers will install, the control panel won't run and the system will be unstable. This is due to a protection implemented in the drivers. There is a solution though: flashing the card's EEPROM chip. Don't run away yet, it's very simple actually...
> 
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Habs schon mehrfach versucht. Auch mit Drivercleaner etc.

Sobald ich wieder Platz für die Audigy habe(im Moment blockiert meine zweit-Graka den Slot) bekommt sie eine letzte Chance, sonst fliegt sie.


----------



## 1821984 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



ManuelB schrieb:


> Also die erwähnten 800W nutze ich ja bei weitem nicht aus, wobei der damit angesteuerte Bass dieses thermisch aushalten würde. 35Hz wäre mir bald etwas hoch als als Subsonic-filter, wenn es Spaß machen soll gehört für mich der Infraschall auch dazu . Hängt natürlich von der Abstimmung des Basses ab bis zu welcher Grenzfrequenz er läuft, wobei die meisten käuflichen Bandpässe relativ hoch abgestimmt sind, jedenfalls was ich bisher so in Tests gesehen hab.
> Je nach Stimmung und Musik ändern sich meine Hörgewohneiten im Bass etwas. Mal eher präzise und nicht zu viel Bass (insbesondere bei Rock und Metal), mal etwas spaßiger mit mehr Bass (Techno, Pop etc.).
> "Stromschwankungen" sind eigendlich weniger das Problem sonderen Spannungsverlust durch Zuleitungs- und Übergangswiderstände von der Batterie zur Endstufe ink. dem Innenwiderstand der verwendeten Autobatterie. Hier fällt bei hohen Strömen ein nicht unerheblicher Teil an Spannung ab.
> Mit dem Kondensator hat man einen "Puffer" in unmittelbarer Nähe der Endstufe mit geringem Innen- und Zuleitungswiderständen. Er ersetz aber nicht eine ausreichende Batterie.
> ...



Naja der Bandpass ist ein 20cm Teller und den habe ich mir gekauft, weil beim Kofferraum vom MX-5 nicht viel zur auswahl steht. Da die Batterie auch hinten war, konnte ich die + und Masse leitung direkt anklemmen. War grad mal nen halber Meter. Bei Seat sieht das anders aus, weil von Haus aus ganz guter Klang da war und das jetzt nur als Unterstützung ist, damit die 16cm Teile in den Türen nicht dicke Backen machen. Mehr hab ich da auch nicht dran. Wenn natürlich ein ganzes System dran hängt, wo ich 3 oder 4 Kanäle brauche, würde ich vieleicht auch übern Kondensator nachdenken.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Hab mir gerade eine Aureon Space geschossen.
Werde dann mal über den Flashversuch berichten.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Da bin ich aber extrem gespannt. Was hast du denn hingeblättert?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

16€+Versand .


----------



## SilentKilla (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Mhhh, also hätte ich jetzt 6500 Euro für ein Heimkinosystem, würde ich mir folgendes kaufen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## OctoCore (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> 16€+Versand .


  Örks, unglaublich. Wenn das klappt, was du vorhast, hast du dir echt ein Schnäppchen geschossen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Naja, es wird ja nicht die HiFi sondern nur die normale Prodigy 7.1.
Davon abgesehen ist eine simple Aureon Space auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Eigentlich macht man es ja wegen der Treiber, die sollen bei Terratec ziemlich grottig sein. An den technischen Eigenschaften ändert sich nichts, mal abgesehen davon, dass die Terratec TOS-Link und die Audiotrak Coax-S/PDIF hat. Es ist eine solide Karte mit relativ guten Werten und für das Geld eine hervorragende Alternative zum Onboardsound.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Der Clean-Modus der Prodigy Treiber sollte auch frequenztechnisch noch was rausholen.
Vielleicht mach ich einen vorher/nachher Test mit RMAA, aber dafür fehlt mir eigentlich ein vernünftiges Loopkabel.
Ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob ein Verbindungskabel von einem 30€ Soundsystem da das richtige ist, aber das ist nun mal das einzige Kabel mit den passenden Steckern.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Kommt wohl darauf an, wie lang das ist. Ich habe hier noch so ein Kabel mit beidseitigen, vergoldeten Klinkensteckern, ca. 25 cm lang. Ist von einer uralten Turtlebeach-MIDI-Wavetable-ISA-Karte zum Anschluß an den Eingang einer Soundkarte. Das ist für solche Zwecke ideal.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



> Mhhh, also hätte ich jetzt 6500 Euro für ein Heimkinosystem, würde ich mir folgendes kaufen:



Ich würde etwas mehr Geld in die Lautsprecher stecken. Von KS-Digital gibt es vollaktive (eine Endstufe pro Kanal + Aktivweiche) 3-Wege Lautsprecher (Mittelhochton als Koax, seperater Bass) in Form der *C55 *oder*C88*. Dazu ein AV-Receiver mit Pre-Outs (da kann man frei nach Ausstattung und Optik gehen).

Ob der Subwoofer noch gebraucht wird? Tieftöner und Aktiventzerrung bieten auch die genannten Boxen.

Den Rest könnte man möglicherweise in die Raumakustik stecken.


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Der Aureon Space zu Prodigy 7.1 Mod hat anstandslos geklappt.
Der Funktionsumfang des Vista Treibers ist zwar etwas spartanisch, aber immerhin lassen sich die Boxen richtig konfigurieren und der Klang ist eh super.

Was mir aber auf jeden Fall fehlt ist die Software-Subwoofer-Weiche. Bei foobar hab ich sie mir jetzt über ein Plugin zurück geholt, aber bei "normalem" Stereo-Ton ist das doch etwas störend.
Die eigentlich beim Teufel CE integrierte Crossoverfunktion tut komischer weise genau garnichts.

Afaik braucht es nur einen bestimmten Aufruf in der Treiber-Inf-Datei um das Bassmanagement von Vista zu aktivieren(gab es z.B. mal in einem modifizierten Creative Treiber und wird bei Realtek eh benutzt).
Wenn jemand den nötigen Befehl kennt ist er mein neuer Hacker-Gott .

Edit:
Ein Mini-Eintrag namens "Clone 4-way from Out 1,2" kopiert Stereo-Signale nicht nur auf die hinteren Boxen sondern aktiviert auch den Sub...


----------



## OctoCore (5. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Es scheint ja schon irgendeine Art von Bassmanagement aktiv zu sein. 
Ich habe zwar kein Teufel-Set, aber wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege, sollte es in der Lage sein, den Bass der Frontkanäle ohne BM der Soundkarte auf den SW zu legen. Tuts ja wohl auch für die Rearkanäle, wenn du Stereosound auf alle Satelliten verteilst.
Wenn ich das so lese, dann sieht das so aus, als hätte die Karte schon die Frontkanäle ihrer Bässe "beraubt", die kommen nur nirgendwo an bzw. nicht da raus, wo sie raus sollen.
Ändert sich was, wenn du die Frontboxen im Vista-Lautsprechergerät auf "Vollspektrum" stellst?
BTW: Ja, stimmt. BM mit meiner Audigy gibt es unter den Vista-Einstellungen auch nicht (mehr), das geht nur mit einem Creative-Tool. Mit einem manipulierten Uralt-Treiber gabs das noch.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Also von der Lautstärke her scheint es mir als würde mit dem Clone-Modus von alle Satelliten der Bass zum Sub geleitet, also genau das was ich wollte.


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

@davidenine: Es hat schon einen guten Klang, aber ich finde es zu überdimensioniert für ein PC system (außer du hörst dauerhaft extrem laut). Außerdem macht der Bass bei mir Probleme. Habe mir jetzt das C200 von Teufel geholt und werde mir demnächst noch ein Headset ala Sennheiser PC 151 oder so holen. Ist eh von Vorteil, da ich sehr viele Online Multiplayer Shooter zocke.


----------



## SilentKilla (9. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

@ Olstyle

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-36.html#post632276

Ist das meine alte Xonar DX?


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Nein, die tut nur so  .
Natürlich ist sie das.

Hat zufällig jemand infos wann ESI's neuer Multitreiber kommen soll?


----------



## SilentKilla (9. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nein, die tut nur so  .
> Natürlich ist sie das.
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand infos wann ESI's neuer Multitreiber kommen soll?



Schaut gut aus die Kleine. 

Kein Plan. Ich guck schon fast täglich auf der Audiotrak Seite, ob nicht mal ein neuer Treiber draußen ist. Die lassen sich immerhin schon über 2 Jahre Zeit.  Macht ma hinne...


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Die Juli@ ist interessanter weise schon bei unified 1.05, da fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Port.


----------



## SilentKilla (9. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Juli@ ist interessanter weise schon bei unified 1.05, da fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Port.



Ob der Treiber auch mit der Audiotrak funzt? 

Hab endlich mal nen Vergleich der Prodigy HD2 mit der Essence STX gefunden. Is in der ct Ausgabe 03/2009. Wird bei mir grad gedruckt 

EDIT: Treiber ließ sich natürlich net installieren. So jetzt hüpf ich ins Bett und les mir den Artikel durch.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich hab die Tage mal wieder den Audiotrak-Support genervt.
Der Typ von Audiotrak.de meinte die Treiber seien "Feature-Complete" und Updates erst geplant wenn dicke Bugs auftauchen, der von englische Support von Audiotrak.net dagegen meinte dass neue Treiber "still in development" seien und dass dabei vielleicht auch die Standby-Problematik angegangen werde.
Einen Zeitrahmen wollte mir aber auch letzterer nicht nennen.


----------



## SilentKilla (13. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab die Tage mal wieder den Audiotrak-Support genervt.
> Der Typ von Audiotrak.de meinte die Treiber seien "Feature-Complete" und Updates erst geplant wenn dicke Bugs auftauchen, der von englische Support von Audiotrak.net dagegen meinte dass neue Treiber "still in development" seien und dass dabei vielleicht auch die Standby-Problematik angegangen werde.
> Einen Zeitrahmen wollte mir aber auch letzterer nicht nennen.



Ich dank dir für die Info. D.h. ich kann noch ne Weile warten. Ohje...was ich eigentlich nur will, ist eine Trennung der Lautstärke vom KH und Cinch Ausgang. Ansonten passt der Treiber ja.


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Es gibt eine erste Preview der Xonar Essence ST:
ASUS Xonar Essence ST Sneak Preview | test

Die scheint doch ein bisschen mehr als nur der PCI-Bruder der STX zu werden. So gibt es jetzt eine Zusatzkarte mit mehr Cinch-Anschlüssen für bis zu 7.1 Sound.


----------



## Lee (16. März 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Da fehlt irgendetwas... Ach genau, die Schärfe 

Eine Sekunde ohne Stativ ist mörderisch^^

Sonst wäre es ein hübsches Bild geworden


----------



## Overlocked (16. März 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@Lee Dito. Bilder kommen auch gleich.


----------



## Uziflator (16. März 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



Lee schrieb:


> Da fehlt irgendetwas... Ach genau, die Schärfe
> 
> Eine Sekunde ohne Stativ ist mörderisch^^
> 
> Sonst wäre es ein hübsches Bild geworden



Ich weis das Bild nich gut ist is auch schon was älter.


Ohne Stativ ist auch möderrisch, hatte da noch keins.^^


----------



## Overlocked (19. März 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Wie süß ist das Ein CEM 50 FR als Rearspeaker bei diesen Frontboxen


----------



## cane87 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Ich arbeite dran 

Ich weiß sieht ulkig aus. Hat mir bisher für die paar Rear Effekte ausgereicht. wird aber auch irgendwann mal geändert . Das sind halt die Reste von meinem Einstieg in den Hifi-Bereich


----------



## Overlocked (19. März 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Wie siehts mit den diversen Fernbedienungen aus? Ich bin ab Fernbedienung 4 auf die Harmony 555 umgestiegen...


----------



## cane87 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



Overlocked schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit den diversen Fernbedienungen aus? Ich bin ab Fernbedienung 4 auf die Harmony 555 umgestiegen...




Jo da hast du recht. Ziemlich nervig. Mein Vatter hat sich neulich eine Harmony One geholt. Aber 140€ für eine Fernbedienung auszugeben bringe ich glaube ich nicht fertig. Vielleicht lasse ich mir die mal zu Weihnachten oder zum Geburtstag schenken oder so ^^ . Ist auf jeden Fall sehr geil so ein Teil!

Edit: Habe mal meine Antwort vom Bilderthread hier rüber geholt. da wurde ja schon wieder aufgeräumt ^^


----------



## Overlocked (19. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ja, die Harmony 555 kann ich nur empfehlen, ist gar nicht mal so teuer.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

he, so ein ding habe ich auch.... ist noch nicht 100% perfekt, aber die beste programmierbare die ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich hab einfach alles auf HTPC umgestellt, der braucht eh nur eine FB  .


----------



## Overlocked (20. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Jo, die Harmony ist sehr labil, aber dennoch relativ gut


----------



## Uziflator (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Hat jemand Erfahrung beim kauf von euch Teufel Systemen zB dem CEMPE bei Ebay, aber Verkauf direkt von Teufel?


----------



## Stormbringer (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung beim kauf von euch Teufel Systemen zB dem CEMPE bei Ebay, aber Verkauf direkt von Teufel?



hast du mal nen link?


----------



## Uziflator (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hast du mal nen link?



Jepp, sicher Teufel Concept E Magnum - 5.1 Surround 01-0005-05-01 bei eBay.de: (endet 24.03.09 19:32:09 MEZ)


----------



## Stormbringer (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

nun, rückgabe wegen nichtgefallen und probehören scheint mir da flachzufallen.


----------



## Monocus (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> nun, rückgabe wegen nichtgefallen und probehören scheint mir da flachzufallen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_"Ein vierwöchiges Umtausch- bzw. Rückgaberecht mit Rückerstattung des gezahlten Kaufbetrages (mit Ausnahme der Versandkosten). Durch den Umtausch bzw. die Rückgabe entstehen Ihnen keine zusätzlichen Versandkosten. Teufel trägt die Frachtkosten für den Rücktransport und überweist Ihnen umgehend den von Ihnen gezahlten Kaufpreis auf Ihr Konto. Für das vierwöchige Probehören fallen somit lediglich die einmalig gezahlten Versandkosten an."

_


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

das AGB von Teufel greift aber nicht bei EBay gekauften geräten .


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Teufel verkauft aber selbst bei ebay und hat den ganzen Monat Wiederufsrecht auch im AGB-Teil der ebay-Artikel integriert  .

Ich sehe daher keinen Grund nicht bei ebay zu kaufen(außer dass die Direktbestellung fast genau das gleiche kostet).


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Achso. Nagut das hab ich nochnicht gelesen gehabt.


----------



## Uziflator (24. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Teufel verkauft aber selbst bei ebay und hat den ganzen Monat Wiederufsrecht auch im AGB-Teil der ebay-Artikel integriert  .
> 
> Ich sehe daher keinen Grund nicht bei ebay zu kaufen(außer dass die Direktbestellung fast genau das gleiche kostet).



Wenn man sich die Artikel genauer anschaut dann ist das CEMPE schon ab 80 Euro (Mindestgebot) zu haben.



Möchte wissen wie das ausgeht:Teufel-Concept E Magnum Decoderstation


----------



## Stormbringer (25. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Teufel verkauft aber selbst bei ebay und hat den ganzen Monat Wiederufsrecht auch im AGB-Teil der ebay-Artikel integriert  .
> 
> Ich sehe daher keinen Grund nicht bei ebay zu kaufen(außer dass die Direktbestellung fast genau das gleiche kostet).



ach ja - interessant.


----------



## SilentKilla (25. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Teufel verkauft aber selbst bei ebay und hat den ganzen Monat Wiederufsrecht auch im AGB-Teil der ebay-Artikel integriert  .
> 
> Ich sehe daher keinen Grund nicht bei ebay zu kaufen(außer dass die Direktbestellung fast genau das gleiche kostet).



Das ist mir auch neu, interessant.


----------



## Fransen (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Sagt mal, zu was ihr greifen würdet:

1.Teufel Concept E Magnum ~179€
oder
2.Teufel Concept C200 USB ~199€
oder
3.Teufel Concept E100/200 ~179/219€

Ich bin mir sehr unentschlossen ob ich zu einem altbewährtem Concept E oder einem neuen (evtl. besseren??) 2.1 oder 5.1 System von Teufel greifen soll.?!?

Aktuell Gurke ich mit einem (JA:/) Medion 5.1 System, für 25€, durch die Welt der Musik und Games..​


----------



## rebel4life (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Keins von den dreien! Ich würde zu einem System aus (anfänglich) 2 Regalboxen und einem Receiver tendieren, dann später mal aufrüsten...


----------



## Fransen (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Keins von den dreien! Ich würde zu einem System aus (anfänglich) 2 Regalboxen und einem Receiver tendieren, dann später mal aufrüsten...



Ich bin jetzt nicht so versiert in diesen Dingen, daher hätte ich gerne etwas was nicht so "viel" Arbeit macht, soll heißen, dass es schon fast fertig sein soll, wenn es hier ankommt.


----------



## rebel4life (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

So schwer ist es nicht, die Boxen anzuschließen.

Geh am besten mal in einen Hifi Laden und hör die einzelne Boxen an, fixier dich nicht auf fertige Systeme, die sind nie so richtig gut wenn man nicht so viel zahlen will. 

Wenn dir Stereo reicht würde ich dir bei dem Budget zu einem HK610 als Verstärker raten, den bekommst du gebraucht für 60-70€, dazu noch Boxen von Canton, Heco, Quadral, Cambridge, KEF oder Klipsch. Kauf ja keine Würfel, die taugen nichts für die Musikwiedergabe.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Die Satelliten der neuen, kleinen CE sind mir immer noch suspekt.
Technisch sind die ein klarer Rückschritt von den "alten" Modellen.

Wo gerade wieder Stereo angesprochen wurde:
Ich spiele immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken mir neben die "Brüllwürfel" ein paar "richtige" Boxen zu stellen.
Zu viel Druck müssen die nicht erzeugen und Platz für einen Verstärker habe ich eigentlich auch nicht, also denke ich mal dass aktive Monitore keine schlechte Wahl wären.
Was gibt es da denn für ~150€(vielleicht auch mehr/gerne weniger, dann aber begründet).


----------



## rebel4life (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

HK610 + gebrauchte Boxen...

Ansonsten einfach mal bei Thomann schauen, Behringer MS40 sollen nicht schlecht sein, ich würde aber eher zu ordentlichen Regalboxen greifen.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

ich unterschreibe das... lieber ein schickes kleines pärchen im ausverkauf abgreifen und ne endstufe/receiver dazu.

schau mal hier: Unser neustes Angebot: KEF iQ7 - Der exzellente 3-Wege Standlautsprecher mit Uni-Q-Chassis | Die 4 Helden | Heldenhaft günstige Angebote aus dem HiFi- und TV-Bereich! | HiFi im Hinterhof, Berlin | HighTech Halle, Bremen | HiFi-Profis, Frankfurt am Ma
kef q1 (nicht iq1)... superpreis!


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Und schon sind wir beim dreifachen Preis.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und schon sind wir beim dreifachen Preis.



ja, ich weiss. 
ich denke aber dass das eine investition in die zukunft ist.
weiss du wie alt meine wohnzimmer-ls sind? ziemlich genau 19 jahre. qualität zahlt sich aus (in diesem fall ein pärchen t+a criterion).

verdammt.... das ist älter als viele user hier!


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Investition in die Zukunft ist so eine Sache.
Im Moment ist da halt kein Wohnzimmer, sonst würde ich auch gleich in die Richtung ordentliche Standlautsprecher gucken.


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Kauf dir Standboxen. In 10 Jahren bist du froh darüber, aber kauf ja keinen billigen Ramsch!


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Naja, sowas bringt mich ja doch zum nachdenken.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Naja, sowas bringt mich ja doch zum nachdenken.


elac auf jeden fall probehören... gefällt nicht unbedingt jedem.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Mein Vater hat ein paar, mein Musiklehrer hatte welche und in der Schule hatten wir auch Elacs.
Fand den Klang eigentlich immer recht angenehm.

Probehören ist für mich bei solchen Beträgen aber eh Pflicht.


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. April 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Sieht gut aus. Ist der Hochtöner auf Bild 2 an der Rückseite angebracht? Den Fernseher habe ich auch, ist endgeil. So ein geiles Bild selbst bei analogem Signal.


----------



## Overlocked (23. April 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Ja, das ist ein Hochtöner, es soll so etwas wie ein Diopol "simulieren".


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (23. April 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Naja es ist zwar kein vollwertiger 2- bzw. 3-Wege Dipol, aber mehr als eine Simulation ist es schon.

Der Effekt ist zwar nicht bombastisch, aber auch nicht zu unterschätzen.

Der Fernseher ist wirklich 

Mfg


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (23. April 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ach du ********, das ist doch nicht euer Ernst 

Wie könnt ihr Bilderrelevante Diskussionen einfach verschieben ?
Ein Thread ohne Text ist doch totaler Müll !


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich möchte mal wieder was hoch holen.
Nachdem folgendes:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo gerade wieder Stereo angesprochen wurde:
> Ich spiele immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken mir neben die "Brüllwürfel" ein paar "richtige" Boxen zu stellen.
> Zu viel Druck müssen die nicht erzeugen und Platz für einen Verstärker habe ich eigentlich auch nicht, also denke ich mal dass aktive Monitore keine schlechte Wahl wären.
> Was gibt es da denn für ~150€(vielleicht auch mehr/gerne weniger, dann aber begründet).


mit dem Einwand lieber sofort was richtiges zu kaufen abgeschmettert wurde und sich meine finanzielle Lage mittlerweile auch etwas gebessert hat steht nun ein "richtiges" Stereo-System an.

Heute hab ich mir bei ebay schon mal einen alten Boliden namens Pioneer A-676 geschossen, also fehlen "nur" noch die Boxen dazu.
Alleine stehen sollen sie und nicht mehr als 500€ aus meinem Geldbeutel stibitzen. Die vorher verlinkten FS 68 hab ich leider knapp verpasst.


----------



## crosser125 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Dann schau dich mal nach Canton GLE-Serie oder Magnat Quantum (500er Reihe Auslaufmodell, teilweise sehr günstig zu haben) um. Auch KEF sollte mit der IQ-Serie was für dich haben.

Sollens Standlautsprecher werden oder Regal-LS? Wenn du was gefunden hast was dir preislich und optisch zusagt, dann auf jeden Fall probehören gehen, denn die schönsten, glänzendsten Boxen nützen dir nichts, wenn dir der Klang nicht gefällt.

mfg crosser125


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

bei den vier helden gibts die kef iq7 immer noch zu einem recht guten preis.


----------



## crosser125 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ohhhh ja... ein sehr attraktiver Preis. Sind das nicht Auslaufmodelle?


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

ja. und?


----------



## crosser125 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

nö nichts und, wollte ich nur wissen


----------



## Jayhawk (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich kann dir die Fame 5080am nur ans Herz legen!

5080 AM Studiomonitor aktiv 8" Woofer 120w / 1" HT 50w - Deals

125,00 Pro stück ist ein guter Preis. Ich habe die Dinger selber und bin immer wieder überwälltigt, was man für billig Geld alles kriegen kann!

Willst du eigentlich "nur" Musik hören oder auch Produzieren?
Wenn du auch produziesrt wären die ganz passend:

http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/...aktiv-8-Woofer/1-HT-75/45w/art-REC0004058-000

Und noch einen:
http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/...tiv-8-Woofer/1-HT-120/120w/art-REC0004423-000

Vor allem im oberen Frequenzbereich unglaublich gut:

http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/Tannoy-Reveal-6D-Studiomonitor-aktiv/art-REC0003664-000

Passend dazu:
http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/...optionaler-Batteriebetrieb/art-PAH0008197-000


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> bei den vier helden gibts die kef iq7 immer noch zu einem recht guten preis.


Hab ich dann kurz nach meinem Pots hier auch gesehen.
Was ich dazu so lese sagt mir schon mal zu, und die Optik sowieso.
Ich denke da wird ein Probehören über das Fernabsatzgesetz fällig  .

@Jayhawk:
Das Thema Monitore ist für mich eigentlich abgeschlossen, aber trotzdem danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

bei den iq7 gibts einige sachen zu beachten... sie sind sehr feinzeichnend und wenig basslastig - geeignet für gute musik, sicher nicht für trümmermucke. 
...und (lach nicht) sie müssen eingespielt werden, am anfang klingen sie nicht. am besten über nacht mal ordentlich einspielen lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter Trümmermucke verstehst.
GnR und NIN sollten die Dinger schon aushalten. Dem Entgegen stehen aber z.B. auch "Referenz-Stücke" von Pink Floyd und den Dire Straits sowie gelegentlich etwas Jazz.

Einspielen über Nacht ist immer schlecht wenn man in dem Zimmer auch schlafen will, aber am Tag wird sich da schon Zeit für finden.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

trümmermusik... das ist sowas wie death- oder viking-metal... aber auch hiphop (vor allem deutscher) und techno (du weisst schon: nachts vier uhr, das langsam nächerkommende umpf-umpf-umpf aus nem ollen golf mit mehr watt als ps oder verstand).


----------



## Hai0815 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

 Sehr schöne Anlage die du da hast, die hat sicher ein paar Fränkli gekostet...

Aber einen besseren Fotoapparat hätten sie verdient  (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## rebel4life (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Was ist so besonders an der speziellen Variante des NAD C325BEE? Ich hab den Verstärker auch, halt in der normalen Variante...


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

@siffer81: ein velo dd10? gratulation! 
magst du noch ein paar worte zu dem sub verlieren?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Meine iQ7 sind heute gekommen.
Auch "uneingespielt" klingen die schon genial.
Eigentlich wollte ich Queen@Montreal nur kurz zur Probe hören, aber es ist die gesamte Aufnahme geworden...


----------



## rebel4life (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Einspielen ist so ein Begriff, bringen tuts meiner Meinung nach nichts, aber wenn es einem hilft, dann nur zu...

Elektronisch gesehen ist es nämlich Humbug.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Elektronisch schon, mechanisch nicht unbedingt  .


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine iQ7 sind heute gekommen.
> Auch "uneingespielt" klingen die schon genial.
> Eigentlich wollte ich Queen@Montreal nur kurz zur Probe hören, aber es ist die gesamte Aufnahme geworden...



schön das sie dir gefallen - liege ich also mit meinem geschmack doch nicht so ganz falsch!


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Mein Dad hat gleich mal den Bass bemängelt.
Hab dann mal kurz auf "Loudness" gedrückt und schon war er zufrieden.

Verschiedene Geschmäcker halt...


----------



## rebel4life (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Bei Loudness scheiden sich die Geister - die einen sind begeistert und die anderen finden es nicht gerade toll, ich mag die Musik auch lieber so wie sie abgemischt wurde...


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich hab schon prinzipiell immer direct Amp an...


----------



## OctoCore (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

"Loudness" ist wirklich gefährlich. Hatte ich bei meiner ersten Anlage immer aktiv. Das brachte bei ziviler Lautstärke eben etwas mehr Druck. Es hat wirklich Jahre gebraucht, bis mein dadurch vermurkstes Hörempfinden wieder auf normalem Niveau war. Inzwischen haben weder mein Stereoverstärker noch mein AV-Receiver so eine Jugendverderber-Taste.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Bei geringen Lautstärken kann es sinnvoll sein, dann nimmt man aber eh nen Kopfhörer oder dreht ein wenig lauter.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Dad hat gleich mal den Bass bemängelt.
> Hab dann mal kurz auf "Loudness" gedrückt und schon war er zufrieden.
> 
> Verschiedene Geschmäcker halt...



jain... beim musik hören hats nicht gestört - heim heimkino immens. ein neuer sub folgt demnächst.

viel spass mit deinen iq7.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Sollte das Hifi-Forum nicht die Pforten geschlossen haben?

Hat sich da Jemand gefunden, der die Seite weiter betreibt?!


----------



## taks (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Scheint so 



> Sehr geehrte Mitglieder und Besucher des HIFI-FORUM,
> 
> wir möchten heute ein kurzes Update zur Zukunft des Forums geben:
> 
> ...


----------



## Siffer81 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Was ist so besonders an der speziellen Variante des NAD C325BEE? Ich hab den Verstärker auch, halt in der normalen Variante...



Bei der RSP version des NAD C325BEE (RSP= Rowen Swiss Power) handelt es sich um eine komplett modifizierte version des verstärkers, diese modifizierung wurde von der Firma Rowen vorgenommen, ein Schweizer Hersteller von Lautsprecher und verstärker

Dabei hatt Rowen sämtliche bauteile durch bessere hochwärtigere ersetzt, und die ganze Schaltung wurde geändert, die Endstufen haben nun eine überkompensierte Dämpfung bekommen und die Ausgangs Impendanz der Endstufen wurde auf Negativ geändert.

Hier der Beschrieb dazu von Rowen selber zu den Rowen Swiss Power verstärkern:

Der ROWEN-Chef und Elektroningenieur Anton Aebischer legt bei verschiedenen Geräten von NAD und MYRYAD zusätzlich Hand an, um die von der Fachpresse anerkannt hohe Klangqualität dieser Produkte nochmals markant zu verbessern. Hierfür werden teils Erkenntnisse aus seiner High-end Linie von ROWEN in diese Geräte übertragen. 
Pure Dynamik, Agilität, perfekte Kontrolle und absolute Homogenität - die Verstärker mit ROWEN-SWISS-POWER strotzen nur so von Kraft und haben jeden Lautsprecher fest im Griff. Dank der überkompensierten Dämpfung der Endstufen-Ausgänge, eine Technik aus den Verstärkern von ROWEN swiss-made, werden die Lautsprecher spürbar definierter angetrieben. Dies führt zu weit geringeren Verfärbungen und zu wesentlich besserer Struktur bei der Musikwiedergabe. Die Klangentfaltung gewinnt deutlich an Intensität, Feinheit, und Räumlichkeit. 

Wer sich interessiert: DYNAVOX - NAD, Rowen, Myryad, Dali, Psb, Velodyne   (vertrieb)
ROWEN - schweizer high-end Audio 

Greetz


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

@Bond2602:

Naja, Ansichtssache...

B-O-S-E - Buy Other Sound Equipment 





DIese Modifizierung, naja, ich weiß nicht, mir wäre es zu teuer für diese minimale Verbesserung, da hol ich mir lieber dann gleich z.B. einen C355BEE...


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Wir wollten halt nur eine kleine Soundanlage fürs Wohnzimmer und für die Größe ist die Präzision und die Dynamik unglaublich 

Ich hätte mir ja für 700 € auch lieber Standlautsprecher geholt, aber so oft wird hier auch keine Musik gehört, von daher ist mir das egal xD


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



rebel4life schrieb:


> @Bond2602:
> 
> Naja, Ansichtssache...
> 
> B-O-S-E - Buy Other Sound Equipment


völlig korrekt.


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> völlig korrekt.



Kann ich garnicht verstehen, warum meint ihr das alle?


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Weil Bose überteuerten Müll baut. Man kann nicht einfach die Gesetze der Physik außer Kraft setzen, nein, auch nicht durch eine "Neuentwicklung aus Ameeeerika".

Bose ist wie man in Bayern sagen würde ein Bauernfänger, da hat man etwas gespart, geht in den MediaMarkt oder solch ein Geschäft, die beraten einen dort total "unabhängig" und empfehlen gleich mal ein Brüllwürfelsystem von Bose, preisen das in den Himmel an usw., aber taugen tuen die Geräte nichts. Ein Kollege war ganz begeistert von ihrem 3-2-1 System, aber er meint selber, dass er dieses Gerät nicht wieder kaufen würde, denn es bietet einfach ein zu schlechtes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis...


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Okay, so kann mans auch sehen 

Schlecht ist es ja nicht, ob das seinen Preis wert ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen, aber teuer ist das, das stimmt.

Aber eins kann ich sagen, die Boseanlage in unserem Auto profitiert von der Bosetechnik aus kleinen Lautsprechern viel rauszuholen, denn in einem Auto ist bekanntlich nicht soviel Platz und da hätte ich dann mal gerne 4 IQ7 eingebaut gesehen 

Aber schön, mal sowas über Bose zu hören, hätte ich so nämlich noch nie aufgefasst


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Selbst im Auto würde ich keine Brüllwürfel verwenden, denn z.B. mit ein paar Mitteltönern und einem kleinen Sub (Tang Band W69-1042 soll nicht schlecht sein) und schon hat man ein billigeres und besseres System...


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Das kann natürlich sein, ich habe da keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit 

Für mein späteres Auto würde ich auch andere Sachen nehmen, da wär mir, Qualität hin oder her (oder eurer Meinung nach, nicht vorhanden ^^), Bose einfach zu teuer 

2 Digital Designs W6.5 mit halbwegs vernünftigen Hochtönern, das wärs doch, *sabber*


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Im Auto hab ich einfach die vorhanden Mittel(als mehr kann man den größeren LS kaum bezeichnen) und Hochtöner an einem Radio dass ein paar mehr Audioformate abspielen kann als das vom Hersteller.
Soo genau hört man bei offenem Verdeck eh nicht. 

Bei meiner Mum ist Harman/Kardon drin(nicht nachgerüstet sondern direkt von BMW). Ausser dem Namen klingt da auch nichts besser.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

700€ 
Harte Sache für nen besseren Radiowecker ^^

@Stormbringer

Hast du die Anzeige im Denon durch Flokati ersetzt oder ist das nur ne optische Täuschung ?


----------



## Bond2602 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> 700€
> Harte Sache für nen besseren Radiowecker ^^



Haha. 

Ich habs ja jetzt verstanden


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> @Stormbringer
> 
> Hast du die Anzeige im Denon durch Flokati ersetzt oder ist das nur ne optische Täuschung ?



beides...  spiegelt sich halt wie die sau. der flokati musste aber sein um den raum ordentlich zu dämpfen.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Guten morgen alle zusammen.

Hab da mal ne frage an euch.
Hat jemand schonmal erfahrung mit Infinity-Lautsprecher gemacht?
Hab mir vor einiger Zeit nen Sub von denen geholt und bin voll zufrieden damit. 
Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir nicht denn rest auch von besagten Hersteller hole.
Ich finde die Lautsprecher-Serie (Primus 2) optisch sehr ansprechend und preislich liegen die auch im Rahmen. Laut Test sollen die ja auch gut abgeschnitten haben.
Wenn dann würde ich mir nen 5.1 System zusammenstellen. 
Sub ist ja vorhanden.
Meistens spielt das ganze zum Film aber auch musik sollten die gut können.
Aber da das ja richtige Lautsprecher sind und kein Bose oder Magnat zeuchs, sehe ich da keine großen Problem drin.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

tip: wenn musik und film, dann auf jeden fall zwei ausgewachsene stereo-lautsprecher.


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Hi 

ich hab jetzt schon seit geraumer zeit hier 2 RFT Cascada rumzustehn
das ganze ist an einem Sony STR-AV270 angeschlossen... allerdings fängt der Sony schon an zu spinnen und des wegen würde ich gerne fragen ob ihr mir einen günstigen Verstärker für <200€ empfelen könnt^^ 
Andere Boxen würden später folgen^^ vielleicht könntet ihr dazu auch was sagen

MFG


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Sind das so DDR-Boxen? 

HK610 - gut&günstig.


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Jup das sind solche tollen DDR-Boxen 
die sind aber mittlerweile auch schon relativ fertig mit der Welt aber wer beschwert sich schon wenn man ein Soundsystem zwischendurch bekommt
Ich kann ja mal Bilder machen und diese dann in der Bildersektion posten

Kannst du mir Quellen für Gebrauchte Verstärker und ähnlichem empfelen?


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

eBay, hier der Verkaufsthread oder im Hififorum der Verkaufsthread, da bekommst du dann aber sicher was.

Beim HK610 solltest du nicht über 70€ gehen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Vorhin ist mein geliebter Kenwood KR950B abgeraucht . An den Entstufen scheint was durch zu sein. Das einzige was ich erkennen kann ist aber ne kleine Schmokelspur an nem Widerstand . Aber dafür hat das Ding zu viel gequalmt. Meint ihr da ist noch was zu retten?


----------



## juergen28 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ob da noch was zu machen ist kann  wohl letztendlich nur ein Fachmann beurteilen. Wie alt ist das Teil denn?


----------



## taks (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Kannst du mir Quellen für Gebrauchte Verstärker und ähnlichem empfelen?


 

Schau mal den Denon PMA 500 an, ist ein Klasse Ding.




@nfsgame

Löt doch einfach einen neuen Widerstand ein und schau ob das Ding noch geht. 
ps: Ich hoffe du hast die Bedienungsanleitung noch.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich werd mal gucken ob ich noch sonen Widerstand bekomme. Dann guck ich mal. 
Bedienungsanleitung hab ich nicht mehr. Wozu sollte ich die noch haben?


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich wollte demnächst mal mein Medusa 5.1 durch ein Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro ergänzen/ersetzen. Das Medusa ist einfach zum Musikhören nicht das allerbeste, da erhoffe ich mir von den KH´s mehr.

Würde jemand ganz generell irgendeinen Einspruch haben?


----------



## Uziflator (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Bond2602 schrieb:


> Ich wollte demnächst mal mein Medusa 5.1 durch ein Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro ergänzen/ersetzen. Das Medusa ist einfach zum Musikhören nicht das allerbeste, da erhoffe ich mir von den KH´s mehr.
> 
> Würde jemand ganz generell irgendeinen Einspruch haben?



Nein hab ich nich.

Ich wär aber eher für ein AKG!


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Gerne, musst du nur passend begründen  

€: Und vor allem angeben, welchen


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

ich habe mich jetzt endlich zur bestellung eines subs durchgerungen... der bk monolith df wird es werden.
Monolith-DF
hab erstmal einen bestellt - und ich werde mir wohl das antimode 8033 dazubestellen.


----------



## crosser125 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Hi Stormbringer,
wie bist du zu dem Sub gekommen, hab ich noch nie gehört?
Mit dem Antimode würde ich noch warten, oder hast einen problematischen Raum? Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und kannst den Sub gleich perfekt stellen. 275€ ist ja nicht gerade wenig. Alledings wenns soviel bringt wie ich gehört habe dann sicher ne Investition wert


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



crosser125 schrieb:


> Hi Stormbringer,
> wie bist du zu dem Sub gekommen, hab ich noch nie gehört?
> Mit dem Antimode würde ich noch warten, oder hast einen problematischen Raum? Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und kannst den Sub gleich perfekt stellen. 275€ ist ja nicht gerade wenig. Alledings wenns soviel bringt wie ich gehört habe dann sicher ne Investition wert



dachschräge über dem hörplatz. 

bk ist ein geheimtipp wie svs oder xtz.
benutzen wie viele andere hersteller auch systeme von peerless und haben wohl schon subs für mj produziert.
gibt im hifi-forum den ein oder anderen beitrag zum hersteller.


----------



## crosser125 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> dachschräge über dem hörplatz.


Oh böse Falle ...

Muss ich mal im HF suchen, vielleicht ja ne Alternative für mich.
Wo gibts den und zu welchem Preis? Google hat nichts verwertbares gebracht.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

nur direkt beim hersteller (ähnlich teufel, nubert...)


----------



## crosser125 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Kostenpunkt? Auch per PN wenn du willst


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

ähm... findest du alles unter dem link (ganz unten).


----------



## crosser125 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Okay danke hatte es mittlerweile auch gefunden
Vielleicht schreibst du ja ein kleines Review wenn du den Sub hast?! Erfahrungen mit dem Antimode würden mich natürlich auch interessieren


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

kommt zeit, kommt rat. 
lassen wir das ding erstmal kommen. hab auch leider kein vergleichsgerät; fahre derzeit ein 5.0...


----------



## taks (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich werd mal gucken ob ich noch sonen Widerstand bekomme. Dann guck ich mal.
> Bedienungsanleitung hab ich nicht mehr. Wozu sollte ich die noch haben?


 
Weil in der Anleitung ein Schema ist was für ein Widerstand da raufgelötet wurde. Dem Bild nach zu urteilen kann man ned erkennen was das für einer ist.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Mal nen kleines Update in Sachen Verstärker: Der alte Kenwood hat fliegen gelernt und morgen sollte der neue kommen.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@DerBasshammer

Nett
Was hat das gekostet ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@DerBasshammer:
Bei dem Zimmer hätt ich nun auf nen Röhrenbeamer getippt ^^ aber wirklich ein sehr sehr geiles Heimkino! Respekt dafür!


----------



## DerBasshammer (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Röhrenbeamer war zu groß und das hat mich gestört. Der JVC HD 350 macht aber trotzdem ein geiles BIld.

Über Geld redet man nicht gerne. Als richtwert gebe ich aber immer an das was andere Leute in ein Tuning Auto stecken (Lack, Felgen etc. ) stecke ich in mein Heimkino. Mache das schon seit 7 Jahren. Billig war es aber nicht


----------



## uuodan (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Mit Eigenheim macht so ein Kino Laune, da selbst meine kleine Anlage schon richtig Dampf macht. Aber in unserer Mietwohnung - autsch, das wäre wohl ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Respekt, Dampfhammer. Du erinnerst mich an einen bekannten aus Melsungen. ^^


----------



## dirtdevil (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Ja der SABA ist schon geil und die lautsprecher auch. die kombo macht einen sehr guten stereosound und die einstellmöglichkeiten sind an heutigen receivern nicht zu finden. aber ich habe keinen platz mehr und muß sie leider verkaufen , ins schlafzimmer lässt es  meine frau nicht zu


----------



## juergen28 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Ich liebe auch diese alten Teile. Meine Revox B77 läuft auch schon seit 31 Jahren ohne Probleme. Ich sage nur "Qualität".


----------



## dirtdevil (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

wie geil  ne revox b77 2 oder 4 spur? so etwas wollte ich auch an den saba hängen neben dem dual plattenspieler aber leider wird das nichts mehr meine frau ist dagegen. die dinger gewinnen immer mehr an wert vor ein paar jahren konnte man sie noch so um die 150€ kaufen aber mitlerweile gehen die ja bis 500-600€ hoch.


ja hifi ist ne schöne sache wenn man genug platz und geld zur verfügung hat.


----------



## juergen28 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ist eine 4 Spur. Die 2 Spur ist ja ein richtiger Bandfresser und vor 30 Jahren haben die 26,5cm Spulen weit über 80 DM gekostet. War ne Menge Geld damals.
Auch wenn man bei e-bay 500 - 600€ für die Revox bekommen sollte, meine ist absolut unverkäuflich.


----------



## rebel4life (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

@nfsgame:

Willst du den Widerstand eigentlich noch tauschen? Falls du den tauschen willst, dann schreib an Kenwood eine Mail mit der Frage, ob du das Servicemanual haben kannst, da ist ein Schaltplan drin in dem der Wert drinnen steht, so auf dem Bild kann man die Ringe halt fast nicht erkennen.


----------



## dirtyoetker (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



MetallSimon schrieb:


> also ich war echt erstaunt,über die innerein meines subwoofers




Wie es ausschaut ist das Chassi was du vielleicht für das gehalten hast was die arbeit gemacht hast eine art "ertrappe". Arbeitet also Passiv eine art Bandbass in einer Kammer wenn ich mich recht täusche. Wobei das aktive kleine chassi nicht direkt mit der aussenluft in berührung kommt. soll so für besseren bass und schnellen bass sorgen. wobei diese aufbau doch eher nachteile in der präzision nach sich ziehen sollte. und weniger tiefgang, ich denke mir das dein sub kein bassreflexrohr hat?!


Monocus:

Sehr schöne LS hast du da  (ausser die Teufel)

Wobei dein Saba verstärker auch sehr edel aussieht


----------



## Monocus (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



> Monocus:
> 
> Sehr schöne LS hast du da  (ausser die Teufel)
> 
> Wobei dein Saba verstärker auch sehr edel aussieht


Die Teufel kommen noch weg 
Ich hab nur kein Geld dafür alle Lautsprecher auf einmal zu ersetzen,
da komm ich schon auf über 1100€ 
Und ja, der Saba sieht edel aus. 
Was an Optik und Haptik vergleichbares gibts heute nicht mehr im bezahlbaren Rahmen (Front und Knöpfe sind aus massivem Alu, es gibt keine Kunststoffteile).


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



Monocus schrieb:


> Die Teufel kommen noch weg
> Ich hab nur kein Geld dafür alle Lautsprecher auf einmal zu ersetzen,
> da komm ich schon auf über 1100€
> Und ja, der Saba sieht edel aus.
> Was an Optik und Haptik vergleichbares gibts heute nicht mehr im bezahlbaren Rahmen (Front und Knöpfe sind aus massivem Alu, es gibt keine Kunststoffteile).



Alu, lecker ^^ Mein Denon 1909 hat auch nur ne Plastikblende...  Wobei es die Japaner aber verstehen, die Verarbeitung dennoch auf n guten Niveau zu lassen.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Denon geizt eben nicht mit den Innerenwerten, die sparen Außen^^
So wie bei meinem, da ist alles aus Plastik


----------



## Sash (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

also mein denon verstärker hat kein plastik, alles metal. naja bei dem preis damals... die anderen sachen von denon bei mir haben auch kein plastik..


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Und welche Denon Geräte hast du?


----------



## Sash (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

pma 980r
dcd 895
tu 280
der verstärker ist an 2 großen heco standlautsprechern angeschlossen, volumen ca 70liter.


unten im wohnzimmer gibts noch ne 7.1 anlage von denon, 1707 mein ich und nen passenden dvd player von denon. blu ray ist von samsung..


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Nette Gerätchen


----------



## Witcher (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Seldbst bei meinem 17 Jahre alten Onkyo Tx 7830 ist nichts aus Plastig is alles aus Metall.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Dafür find ich das Display bei denon gelungen... bei den aktuellen Onkyo´s siehts billig aus.... Auch wenn die Frontblende aus Plastik ist, sieht die aus wie Alu, von daher ist mir das schnuppe ^^


----------



## Witcher (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich kann dir nur zustimmen die neuen Onkyo sehen wirklich leicht bescheiden aus, mich stört auch die gesammt form von denen.


----------



## uuodan (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Also ich finde die kantige Front von meinem TX-SR606 nicht schlecht. Okay, die Displayfarbe ist nicht der Bringer, aber das ist für mich kein K.O.-Kriterium beim Kauf.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Display? Brauch ich nicht  .


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Display? Brauch ich nicht  .


Bei meinem neuen Kenwood störts mich auch nicht das er keins hat .


----------



## uuodan (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich nutze es auch kaum, da der Onkyo ein OSD bietet.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Witcher schrieb:


> Seldbst bei meinem 17 Jahre alten Onkyo Tx 7830 ist nichts aus Plastig is alles aus Metall.



Nettes gerät hast du  Ich hab den großen Bruder den TX 7740 vom Design her exakt die gleichen nur das innenleben is bisl hochwertiger. 

Ich liebe diese Oldstyle geräte, bei mir kommt auch nix aus Plaste ins haus, neben dem Onkyo hab ich noch nen Technics SU-V5 Amp natürlich auch komplett aus Metal, nen Kenwood KA-93 Dolby Surround Amp auch vollmetal gehäuse. Nen Telefunken HA-700, nen Sanyo DCA3510 ebenfalls vollmetal. 
Dann das Sahnestück ein echter Hi Fidely amp baujahr 1970 
bin ich grad am restaurieren. Ein Grundig SV200, Holzgehäuse mit Metalfront. 
Und mein aller liebstes stück. Ein Kroha S160 verstärker, baujahr 1968 ! 
Kompletter Aufbau wurde per Hand gemacht, stammt aus ner kleinen Edelschmiede aus vergangenen jahren. Die Leistung die das teil powert ist schier unendlich. Ist nen reiner Monoblock mit 8! 2N3055 Transen in der Endstufe ( eine Transe Powert 115watt... ) Ich kann die leistung nur schätzen aber nen 600watt RMS PA Woofer hab ich beinah gegrillt damit, auf jeden fall für damalige verhältnisse ist das nen Monster.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Der 2N3055 ist aber eher ein Wald und Wiesen Transistor, für Audio würde ich welche mit weniger Toleranz nehmen, aber heutzutage lohnt sich der Aufbau von PA Endstufen eh so gut wie nicht mehr, für Hifi Verstärker nimmt man einfach Chipamps wie den LM3886, geht schnell und ist recht günstig.

Für ganz faule gehts dann noch mit dem TDA1521 oder LM4870, letzterer beinhaltet 2 LM3886, man verbaut diese aber meistens einzeln, denn dadurch kann eine bessere Wärmeabfuhr ermöglich werden.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich weis die 2N3055 sind jetz nich so super besonders, aber der klang dieser Transen ist einfach hammer fast so harmonisch wie nen Röhrenverstärker, das bekommst heutzutage mit keinen chipamp hin, ich find sogar im vergleich zu nem Röhrenverstärker klingt der Kroha nen stückchen kraftvoller. 
Du must halt bedenken, der AMP hat über 40 jahre aufm Buckel und damals waren die 2N3055 schon hoch gelobt. Mein Grundig SV200 hat übrigends ebenfalls 8 2N3055, allerdings pro kanal nur 4 stk. Klanglich aber fast genauso geil wie der Kroha. 
Und PA naja, ich hab ne Alesis Matica 900 endstufe ( gewicht satte 45kg )  dazu noch nen David Eden HighwayMan amp gepaart mit dem Kroha, da brauch ich nicht mehr


----------



## rebel4life (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Klingen tuen Transistoren eigentlich nur, wenn sie kaputt sind. Es lassen sich zwar Unterschiede bezüglich des Tons *messen*, aber messen steht nicht gleich für hören...

Der 2N3055 ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber inzwischen gibt es halt bessere...


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Also du hörst schon unterschiede behaupte ich jetz mal wenn man die passenden lautsprecher hat. 
Ich find grad bei der Dynamik macht sich das stark bemerkbar, allerdings muss ich hier zugeben wenn man ne E Gitarre oder nen Bass direkt nuzt, bei Musik wirds wirklich schwer da die Dynamik ja bei weiten nicht mehr so hoch ist wie sie vom instrument ursprünglich gekommen ist. Ich hab hier z.b nen Powermixer mit Bandecho aus den frühen 70er jahren, da waren ursprünglich ebenfalls Feld transen drinne ( welche genau weis ich jetz nemmer ) die sind irgendwann hops gegangen und wurden getauscht gegen ähnliche Audio Transen mit dem resultat das er nun anders klingt. 
Aber ich werd auch meine klassiker nich verhunzen in dem ich andere Transen einbau lediglich andere Kondensatoren der rest bleibt orischinal  

Und wie ich schon sagte bedenke mal das meine Amps über 40 jahre aufm Buckel haben damals gabs so gut wie nix besseres, und im vergleich zu heute spielen diese Amps kein stück schlechter, ich mein im vergleich zu hochwertigen Amps, keine billig Sony,  Pioneer, Technics und was weis ich China schrott.


----------



## Bond2602 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Moin Leute, ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage, die ich dazwischenwerfen möchte .

Ich bräuchte ein Verlängerungskabel für 3,5 mm Klinke, nur bei Amazon usw. finde ich immer nur Hama oder noname Hersteller. 

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Ich brauch auch nur nen Meter. Oder merkt man Qualitativ keinen Unterschied zwischen einem teuren und einem billigen Kabel bei dieser kurzen Distanz?

Gruß


----------



## uuodan (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Bei einem Meter wird dir auch ein Goldkabel nichts nutzen. Na gut, du wärst etwa ärmer, aber ansonsten würde es wohl einfach keinen Sinn machen, in eine Verlängerung so zu investieren. Es kommt zwar auch auf die zu verbindenden Geräte an, aber naja... Man kann sich auch Dinge einbilden. 

Klinke ist ohnehin analog. Da kann man ja kaum noch was kaputtmachen. ;-D


----------



## Bond2602 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Also ich habe ein Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 an einer Xtreme Gamer Fatality Pro und das ist (Kopfhörer heute neu) qualitativ das beste was ich je gehört habe (zumindest als Kopfhörer ), da will ich nichts kaputtmachen. Ich denke, da kann man schon noch was mit nem 1 Euro Kabel kaputtmachen, meint ihr (du ) nicht?


----------



## rebel4life (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Kann man nicht. In der teureren Leitung sind auch nur Kupferlitzen, ob die jetzt direkt verarbeitet werden, oder noch durch ein Goldlager getragen werden, spielt keine Rolle bei dem Signal. Leitungswiderstand hin ode her, bei der Länge bräuchtest du schon ein Milliohmmeter (ich spreche hierbei nicht von einem Multimeter für 5€, günstige Milliohmmeter kosten gut 500€, Elektriker können ja einfach ihr Prüfgerät zweckentfrendem und dazu nutzen, das ist ziemlich genau, kostet aber halt auch über 1500€...), der Leitungswiderstand liegt sicher unter 0,1Ohm, der des Kopfhöreres beträgt im Schnitt ca. 200Ohm, je nach Frequenz und schau dir mal das Verhältnis zwischen beiden an, der des Kopfhöreres ist 2000 Mal größer als der der Leitung, sprich lässt sich der Leitungswiderstand schlichtweg vernachlässigen.

-> Kauf dir bei Reichelt ein Kabel für 50ct. Unterschiede bildet man sich einfach nur ein, selbst diese zu messen ist schwer ohne eine Ausstattung, welche man nicht gerade als billig bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Bond2602 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Erst einmal danke.

Ich meinte ja nicht, dass der Wiederstand signifikant höher wird und das ich Angst habe, dass das hier zu leise wird, nein, mir ging es nur um die Qualität des Sounds.

Wenn ich dich da auch richtig verstanden habe, ist das auch zu vernachlässigen?

Gruß


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Bond2602 schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke.
> 
> Ich meinte ja nicht, dass der Wiederstand signifikant höher wird und das ich Angst habe, dass das hier zu leise wird, nein, mir ging es nur um die Qualität des Sounds.
> 
> ...



Schau in mein HowTo, da wird sowas erklärt, da brauch man sowas nicht in jedem Thread zu beantworten...


----------



## rebel4life (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Nicht nur zu vernachlässigen, sondern vollständig zu ignorieren. In der HF Technik können wir jetzt über Kupferadern mit Silberüberzug sprechen, aber die Audio Signale liegen nun mal im NF Bereich und da tritt der Skin Effekt nicht auf, Besitzer eines 500€/m Kabels werden meinen, dass der Klang wahnsinnig gut geworden ist usw., aber die müssen halt sich einfach dafür rechtfertigen, dass sie so viel Geld zum Fenster hinaus geschmissen haben.


----------



## Bond2602 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Alles klar, vielen Dank!

@Devil96: Sry, hab ich jetzt gesehen, dass du das Thema auch angesprochen hast 

Dann werde ich mir ein günstiges Kabel kaufen und versuchen zu verdrängen, dass ich Hama gekauft habe *scherz* 

MfG


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Bond2602 schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen Dank!
> 
> @Devil96: Sry, hab ich jetzt gesehen, dass du das Thema auch angesprochen hast
> 
> ...




Nicht weiter schlimm ^^


----------



## Hai0815 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Das verstehe ich unter "Heimkino" 
Alles sehr stimmig eingerichtet - auch die Plakate und Figuren dazu einfach klasse. Da hast du eine Menge Geld investiert und sehr schöne Dinge gekauft.
Ich denke du wirst lange Freude an dem Equipment haben...

Grüß


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Ich finds echt mega geil 

Gruml... wieso wird so ein Post verschoben? hier hat er doch 0 Bedeutung


----------



## nulchking (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Ich komm mal bei dir vorbei basshammer, macht es was aus wenn ich meine Freunde mitnehmen würde?
So 30 persone müssten doch bei dir reinpassen oder? ^^


----------



## Siffer81 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Eine Wirklich coole Heimkino einrichtung hast du da @Basshammer, sehr schön.

Greetz


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@ der Basshammer 
Genial, besser gehts doch nicht mehr, oder?
Perfektes Design und Klang
mfg


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

und ich beschwer mich das ich zu wenig geld für den neuen Rechner hab und was kommt jetzt? ein noch teurerer Wunsch


----------



## Stormbringer (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

hey jungs... mein teufel CE macht nach langen jahren (endlich  ) die grätsche.
habe beschlossen, das ich am pc kein 5.1 mehr benötige, das neue soll also 2.0 oder 2.1 sein und vor allem musik-tauglich sein (budget 300-400). vorschläge?
platz für einen ausgewachsenen stereo-verstärker hab ich leider nicht... ansonst könnt ihr mir fast alles vorschlagen.

ps: besitzt hier jemand ein pärchen jbl control one?


----------



## rebel4life (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Dass man das noch erleben darf, einen Moderator auf den Verkaufsthread hinzuweißen...

Schau mal bei Thomann rein, die haben ganz gute Aktivmonitore, ansonsten kannst du dir auch selber etwas zusammenstellen, nur hast du dann halt das Problem mit dem Verstärker. Apropo Verstärker, ich hätte da einen zu verkaufen, aber der würde nahezu dein komplettes Budget kosten...


----------



## Stormbringer (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

hui, nad... lecker.
mein nächsten ht-receiver wird ein nad... aber sicher nicht mehr dieses jahr. 
und ja, definitiv zu groß und zu mächtig für meine zwecke.

Thomann schau ich mir mal an.

edit: sagt mal, hat jemand das motiv 2? ist das wirklich seine 300€ wert?

edit2: das ist doch mal ein niedlicher kleiner amp... 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a265546.html


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Hab gerade die Prodigy 7.1 durch eine Xonar D2 ersetzt. 
Das erste was mir auf fällt:
******* ist die Xonar LAUT. Oo Bei 50% ist die Karte immer noch lauter als ihre Vorgängerin mit voller Leistung.



Spoiler



Wollen Prodigy 7.1 kaufen?


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

S c h e i ß e sagt man nicht.

Einfach einen Spannungsteiler dahinter setzen und fertig. 2x1k Poti wenn du es genau haben willst, ansonsten einfach pro Kanal 2 1k Widerstände, 1-5% und fertig.


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer findet die Überraschung in diesem Bild?  Wenn ich Zeit finde, werd ich sie mal mit meiner Prodigy HD2 vergleichen.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> edit: sagt mal, hat jemand das motiv 2? ist das wirklich seine 300€ wert?



Für mich schon. Ich hab bisher kein System vergleichbarer Größe mit diesem Klang erlebt.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Einfach einen Spannungsteiler dahinter setzen und fertig. 2x1k Poti wenn du es genau haben willst, ansonsten einfach pro Kanal 2 1k Widerstände, 1-5% und fertig.


Ich kann ja auch einfach den Verstärker weiter runter drehen...
Eigentlich liegt die Xonar jetzt sogar näher an den anderen Zuspielern. der CD/DVD-Player ist z.B. etwa bei den 50% von Asus und der Plattenspieler erreicht immerhin noch das Niveau einer voll aufgedrehten Prodigy 7.1.


SilentKilla schrieb:


> _Bild_
> Wer findet die Überraschung in diesem Bild?  Wenn ich Zeit finde, werd ich sie mal mit meiner Prodigy HD2 vergleichen.


Vergessen den Kopfhörerverstärker an zu machen? 
Den hatte ich bei der Prodigy natürlich aus, aber bei der 7.1 macht der eh nicht viel.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Für mich schon. Ich hab bisher kein System vergleichbarer Größe mit diesem Klang erlebt.



ja, es steht jetzt auf meiner einkaufsliste.

bin nebenher noch am prüfen, was eine mini-stereoanlage kosten würde, z.b. mit dem oben geposteten teac-amp und kleinen boxen wie die nubox 101...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, es steht jetzt auf meiner einkaufsliste.
> 
> bin nebenher noch am prüfen, was eine mini-stereoanlage kosten würde, z.b. mit dem oben geposteten teac-amp und kleinen boxen wie die nubox 101...



diese Kombination wäre fast doppelt so teuer wie das Motiv 2, der Amp von Teac kommt auf 268€, die Nubox 101 258€ bzw 278€ (je nach Ausführung). Wie der Klang des Teac-Amp und der Nubox sind weiß ich leider nicht, aber Nubox soll ne ganze Ecke besser klingen als Teufel...was man so hört


----------



## Sash (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

huhu...
wie ich schonmal erwähnte suchte ich einen mp3 player für meine stereo anlage, und habe nun seit 2w ca dieses am laufen:
TEAC Europe GmbH: Features

wollte nur sagen, für alle die zum musikhören nicht immer einen pc oder so anhaben wollen lohnt sich das ding auf jedenfall. hab mir passend dazu eine 2,5" festplatte, 360gb von seagate dazu geholt und es läuft supi.. die tonqualität ist top und ich bekomm alles auf die festplatte was ich will, und mehr.. einzige kleine manko ist die fernbedinung, sie hat ein display wo man alles wichtige ablesen kann usw, aber sie kann hin und wieder die verbindung verlieren. aber das suchen und finden geht recht schnell, einmal die taste gedrückt und 2sec spät die verbindung wieder. man kann auch playlisten erstellen usw, die bitrate wird auch angezeigt. 
ah ja, und ein kleines problem was ich am anfang hatte war, das das ding abstürzen kann. zb wenn man noch musik abspielen läßt und dann per fernbedienung das gerät ausschalten will hängt es sich auf. aber für sowas gibts ja hin und wieder eine neue firmware.. jedenfalls für 120€ lohnt sich die anschaffung für leute die viel musik unterbringen wollen und es einfach haben wollen. die großen brüder von dem können w-lan usw..


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> diese Kombination wäre fast doppelt so teuer wie das Motiv 2, der Amp von Teac kommt auf 268€, die Nubox 101 258€ bzw 278€ (je nach Ausführung). Wie der Klang des Teac-Amp und der Nubox sind weiß ich leider nicht, aber Nubox soll ne ganze Ecke besser klingen als Teufel...was man so hört



ja, und u.u. muss man noch nen preiswerte sub (150€-klasse) hinterherschieben... ich denke ich probiers mit dem motiv...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Du könntest auch ein Harman Kardon Festival 300/500  (300 dürfte für kleine Boxen reichen) bei Ebay kaufen und das mit den Nubert Boxen kombinieren.

Das dürfte weitaus günstiger sein als der Teac Amp und bei bedarf gibt es einen passenden Tuner, CD-Player und Kasettendeck dazu.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

huh... seit wann gibts das festival eigentlich offiziell nicht mehr? auf den preissuchmaschinen ist nix zu finden.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Der Original Festival Receiver ist afair von 1954, den gibt es schon etwas länger nicht mehr. 

Wenn die aktuellste Serie eingestellt wurde weiß ich nicht, allerdings ist z.B. das 500 von meinem Dad ca. 15 Jahre alt und war damals schon mehr oder weniger Auslaufmodell, ich denke also dass das auch schon etwas her ist.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

ups... von vintage hifi hardware lass ich lieber die finger.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Kaputt bekommst du das Ding nicht(außer den Laser vom CD-Player, aber da gibt es auch genügend die Ersatz verkaufen), und optisch macht die Anlage mit der Alu-Front imho immer noch mehr her als alles was heute so auf dem Markt rumfliegt...


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Und alt hißt nicht immer schlecht. Mein alter Kenwood Amp (R.I.P. ) hat bis er den Dienst quitiert hat mühelos nen Denon PMA1500AE (aus der 2008er Serie) geschlagen von der Quali her.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

YMMD. 

Damit hast du Geld zum Fenster hinausgeworfen. Das ist eine digitale Übertragung, sprich es kommt auf die D/A-Wandler im Receiver/Verstärker an und nicht auf die in der Soundkarte, dadurch hättest du die gleiche Qualität wenn du (sofern dein Laptop das hat, ansonsten wäre der Kauf ja berechtigt...) vom digitalen Ausgang des Laptops zum Verstärker gehst.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

ups... hat kenwood jemals qualität produziert? wenn, dann ist das wirklich lange her (20 jahre oder so).


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Kenwood is für mich auch so ne Hassmarke... Kann man sehen wie man will. Und alt is auch nicht schlecht, man muss halt nur auf mehr oder weniger wichtige Features wie HDMI und so was verzichten, aber sonst...


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich hab noch einen Kenwood KA-94 in der 2. Wohnung, 2x90W braucht man eigentlich so gut wie nie, aber das Teil läuft wirklich einwandfrei.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ups... hat kenwood jemals qualität produziert? wenn, dann ist das wirklich lange her (20 jahre oder so).


Genau 25 Jahre .

@rebel4life: Was kaufst du dir jetzt eigendlich nach dem NAD?


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Wahrscheinlich einen Denon, nur muss ich dazu erstmal einen Käufer für den NAD finden...

Ich hatte schon mehrere Spassbieter, 50€ für den NAD, dafür bekommt man nicht einmal einen HK610, der kostet meist schon 70€, aber das mit den 50€ ist echt ne Frechheit gewesen...


----------



## Monocus (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Und alt is auch nicht schlecht, man muss halt nur auf mehr oder weniger wichtige Features wie HDMI und so was verzichten, aber sonst...


... sind die alten Geräte den neuen teilweise deutlich überlegen (Stichwort: Qualität).
Ich brauch kein HDMI oder sonstiges Schnickschnack, die Soundverarbeitung übernimmt bei mir komplett der PC (bis auf Verstärken natürlich).
Und weil eben heute alle diese ganzen Features haben wollen (die wenigsten brauchen sie wirklich) und nicht selten Altes für schlecht gehalten wird bekommt man diese alten Alumonster für sehr wenig Geld (meiner hat z.B. kein 6€ gekostet und ist trotz seiner 30 Jahre optisch noch fast neuwertig).
Dafür muss man eben auf einige Komfortfeatures wie Fernbedienung o.ä. verzichten.


Stormbringer schrieb:


> ups... hat kenwood jemals qualität produziert? wenn, dann ist das wirklich lange her (20 jahre oder so).


Damals hat Kenwood wirklich tolle Sachen hergestellt.
*Sowas* z.B.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Monocus schrieb:


> Ich brauch kein HDMI oder sonstiges Schnickschnack, die Soundverarbeitung übernimmt bei mir komplett der PC (bis auf Verstärken natürlich).



...das ist ein widerspruch ins sich selbst.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Ich hab da mal ne kleine Frage:

Ich hab seit heute nen Technics SU-V500 als Verstärker am PC hängen. Dafür brauch ich Boxen mit hohem Wirkungsgrad, da der Amp nur 38/50W an 4 bzw. 8 Ohm hat. Was könnte ich denn da nehmen?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

87dB/1W, das sollte die Box schon haben (mehr dB pro W sind natürlich besser), ansonsten ist das rel. egal, denn 38W reichen vollkommen aus.

Schau mal aufm Flohmarkt oder auch bei eBay nach alten Boxen von Canton, Heco, Klipsch, Quadral oder Nubert, es gibt aber noch mehr Lautsprecher, also einfach mal durchschauen.

Würde Selbstbau in Frage kommen?


Ist das dein Rad? xD Gute Wahl.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



rebel4life schrieb:


> 87dB/1W, das sollte die Box schon haben (mehr dB pro W sind natürlich besser), ansonsten ist das rel. egal, denn 38W reichen vollkommen aus.


Jo das hab ich inzwischen auch schon gemerkt . Hab erstmal nen paar Phillips Regalboxen rangehängt .



> Schau mal aufm Flohmarkt oder auch bei eBay nach alten Boxen von Canton, Heco, Klipsch, Quadral oder Nubert, es gibt aber noch mehr Lautsprecher, also einfach mal durchschauen.


Bin gerade bei Ebay am schauen.




> Würde Selbstbau in Frage kommen?


Na klar. Hab ich schon nen paarmal gemacht. Ich kann ja mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen Visaton, Vifa und Co. gucken .




> Ist das dein Rad? xD Gute Wahl.


Noch nicht, aber bald .


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Netter Amp für die einstiegsklasse, aber lass dich nicht von der leistung Täuschen in den späten 70er und den frühen 80er jahren wurden bei den richtig guten Amps die leistung immer nach unten korrigiert um so sicherzustellen das jederzeit die leistung ohne probleme rauskommt die auch in den Datenblättern steht. 
Das gleiche hab ich bei meinem Technics SU-V5 soll laut datenblatt 2*65watt an 4ohm spucken, allerdings spricht die leistungsaufnahme ganz andere bänder die liegt bei enormen 740watt ( ok es ist nen Class A ) aber ich hab damit schon boxen beinah gegrillt die eigentlich ihre 150watt an 4 ohm aushalten sollten, mit gegrillt mein ich nicht übersteuert sondern zuviel power reingepumpt weil ich mal ausloten wie weit ich aufdrehen kann ohne das der Amp anfängt zu verzerren, und das waren keine 0815 billig boxen sondern Visaton Boxen aus den frühen 80er. 
Was bei Technics auch ziemlich Typisch ist das sie tiefbass player sind grad in verbindung mit ner X-FI sind abgrundtiefe bässe garantiert, ich hab da zeitweise nen Bell Subwoofer mit 2*38er Neodym woofern ( hart aufgehängt ) dran spielen und da zeigt der Technics erst was da für nen Basspotential drinne steckt ( aber nie ohne zu aufdringlich zu wirken ) 

Hachja die alten geräte sind halt immer noch die besten *schwärm* mir kommt zumindest nix ins Haus was nach 90 gebaut wurde bis auf klitzekleine ausnahmen im PA bereich.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



dfence schrieb:


> Hachja die alten geräte sind halt immer noch die besten *schwärm* mir kommt zumindest nix ins Haus was nach 90 gebaut wurde bis auf klitzekleine ausnahmen im PA bereich.




naja, das ist allenfalls eine halbwahreit - und dem technischen fortschritt sollte man sich nicht verließen. fakt ist, das sich im analog-stereo-bereich wirklich nicht viel getan hat - damit enden die ewig gestrigen aber auch schon.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Natürlich gibts fortschritt, aber der ist nicht grade klangfördernt bei Verstärkern.
Und ein Fakt ist es einfach, heutzutage hat das gedöns das mit Hifi angepriesen wird nix damit zu tun. Echte HI Fidely geräte findest du vorzugweise in den späten 70er und frühen 80er jahren. 
Heutzutage must schon einiges an Geld locker machen um nen potenten Amp zu bekommen. 

Dem Technischen fortschritt hab ich mich nicht verschlossen, allerdings weis ich aus berufserfahrung das die heutigen teile kaum mit alten Amps vergleichbar sind. Und richtige Edelschmieden setzen nicht auf die neuste Verstärkertechnik. 
Das merkt man z.b an dem David EDEN Amp den ich unter anderem einsezt, Model WT800 
Das teil hat als Vorstufe oldstyle Röhren. Und obwohl das ein EdelAmp ist, kommt das ding nicht gegen meinen Kroha S160 an, das ist ein Monoblock aufgebaut per Hand von der ehemaligen Hifi Edelschmiede Alfred Kroha in Deutschland baujahr 73. Und klanglich klingt der teilweise sogar imposanter als der David Eden, oder meine Alesis Matica 900. 

Das gleiche spiel hab ich bei HiFi Amps, mein Grundig SV 200 ( bj 1968 ) das ding klingt einfach imposant und brauch sich kein bischen zu verstecken vor den großen aktuellen Verstärker die es zu kaufen gibt. 

Klar in Technik hat sich viel getahn, aber als Vintage liebhaber kann ich das neue gedöns nur beliebäugeln. Und jeder der mal nen richtig guten und vorallem Restaurierten Amp gehört hat der wird mir auch zustimmen. 

Oder schaut euch mal an was Vintec fabriziert, das ist mit abstand mit sehr sehr weiten abstand das beste was ich jemals gehört hab in meinem leben als ich damals bei der montage der Vintec C3 beim Tonstudio Rüssman dabei war und die ersten Test miterlebt hab, wurde bei mir das interesse an Vintage Audio geweckt, zumal ich an der entwicklung der C3 beteitigt war, wenn auch nur in der CAD und CAM abteilung. Zur erklärung die C3 ist ein Studiomischpult der extraklasse und das teuerste was ma mitunter für geld bekommen kann im Studio bereich. Der aufbau ist traditionell gehalten und wird mit über 1500 röhren realisiert, als vorbild hat man sich eben Vintage technic genommen und keine neuartigen Verstärkeraufbauten. 
Zu bewundern gibts das ding hier 
Vintec-Audio - Pure Tube - Professional Audio Equipment


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

ja was soll ich sagen, freilich hast du recht und ich hab ja auch nix anderes gesagt, NUR für reines high fidelity stereo interessiert sich heutzutage nur eine minderheit.
mir geht das ähnlich, ich habe nen mehrkanal receiver der ein ordentliches stereo-signal in bi-amping reproduzieren kann (denon 3806)... meinem kritischen ohr langt das durchaus aus (und im pure direct modus wird alles im signalweg abgeschaltet was da nicht hingehört (also FAST so wie früher). wichtiger ist mir inzwischen der ht-klang.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

ja das ne zwiespalt zwischen HiFi Stereo und Hometheater, genau in diesem zwiespalt bin ich auch und hab ne ziemlich unkonventionelle Lösung, aber ich bin so wenigst relativ zufrieden ( bis auf den Stromverbrauch und den platzverbrauch ) Dafür nutz ich insgesamt 3 Vintage Hifi Amps und den besagten Kroha S160 Monoblock, die sind Analog an ner X-FI angeschlossen. Momentan hängen an den Amps Hifi Speaker, und am Kroha nen BassHorn in Exponential bauweise oder der Bell Subwoofer den ich erwähnte, den allerdings nur wenn die Nachbarn im urlaub sind ( die ham sich mal beschwert weil bei dennen die Haustür stark vibriert hat ) 
Man kann das zwar nicht ganz Home Theater nennen, aber ich find den klang bei mir weitaus besser aufgelöst im Dolby betrieb als in nem Kino ( verglichen mit nem Kinopolis ) bin aber eh nicht so der Filmfan von daher is das nur nebensächlich bei mir. Wobei ich sagen muss Carl Orff´s Carmina Burano O-Fortuna im 5.1 Betrieb ist klanglich ein Orgasmus, und das stück entlarft jede anlage die nicht genug dynamik bietet. 
In künftiger zeit will ich aber in richtung HomeTheater noch klein bisl was änder, ich bin grad dabei mühselig ein paar Bose 901 DirectReflecting Speaker zu restaurieren, das sind wohl die einzigsten Speaker von Bose die wirklich Hochwertig sind, leider sind bei vielen speakern die sicke halt schon zerbrösselt was auch kein wunder is nach 20 jahren und pro box sind 9 breitbänder.  Nen Infinitiy Super Cappa CS1 bausatz  hab ich auch noch für die will ich auch noch paar gescheite Boxen bauen, gabs in Europa nie zu kaufen so, das waren noch richtige Made in USA Infinitys, hat mir auch nen Ami damals überlassen der in deutschland stationiert war. 
Aber bis das alles mal fertig ist, ist es noch nen langer weg, vorallem das Holz is so teuer, ich will ja kein billigen MDF kram.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

So teuer ist Holz auch nicht, man muss nur wissen, wo man es kauft und wie man vieleicht über ein paar Bekannte einen Sonderpreis bekommen kann...


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Nja das stimmt schon, aber must erstmal die richtigen kennen  
allerdings will ich wenn ich das Material kauf das es auch gleich perfekt zugeschnitten wird bei nem Schreiner. Ich hatte nämlich bisher kaum wert auf aussehen gelegt bei den Boxen von mir, und die nächsten Boxen die ich bauen will sollen dann schon etwas sein was auch optisch ansprechend ist, und das kost dann doch bisl was.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



rebel4life schrieb:


> So teuer ist Holz auch nicht, man muss nur wissen, wo man es kauft und wie man vieleicht über ein paar Bekannte einen Sonderpreis bekommen kann...



Naja kommt ja auch drauf an was für Holz und welche Qualität es hat.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Man muss ja auch nicht gleiche Mahagoni nehmen, deutsche Eiche tuts auch. 

Wenn es kein Sperrholz ist, dann spielt die Maserung natürlich eine Rolle, zumal man bei Boxen rel. große Platten braucht und dann läuft es vieleicht sogar darauf hinaus, dass man 2-3 aneinnander geleimte Bretter bekommt wenn man umbedingt Fichte haben will...

Ansonsten einfach Sperrholz/MDF nehmen und dann mit Furnier/Holzklebefolie aufpeppen.


----------



## Monocus (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



dfence schrieb:


> ja das ne zwiespalt zwischen HiFi Stereo und Hometheater, genau in diesem zwiespalt bin ich auch und hab ne ziemlich unkonventionelle Lösung, aber ich bin so wenigst relativ zufrieden ( bis auf den Stromverbrauch und den platzverbrauch ) Dafür nutz ich insgesamt 3 Vintage Hifi Amps , die sind Analog an ner X-FI angeschlossen.


Das ist genau die Lösung, die ich anstrebe.
Hab momentan ein paar 311er Nubis an einem Saba MI 212 (+ den Rest vom CEM PE).
Wenn ich mit meiner Anlage fertig bin werdens (so ists zumindest geplant) 2 Saba MI 212 und ein Saba MI 212 sein (bei den Lautsprechern hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden was noch folgen soll).
Bei mir ist der Grund für diese Lösung aber rein preislicher Natur.
Mit den 3 angestrebten Verstärkern bleib ich immer noch unter 100€ - ein vernünftiges Mehrkanalgerät in dieser Preisklasse zu finden ist auch gebraucht schwierig,
wenn man, wie ich, auch noch auf Optik/Haptik wert legt gar unmöglich.



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach Sperrholz/MDF nehmen und dann mit Furnier/Holzklebefolie aufpeppen.


So machens die allermeisten Lautsprecher-Hersteller - auch im hochpreisigen Segment (z.B. Nubert nuVero 14 - Stückpreis 1940€)
Aus rein akustischer Sicht ist MDF sogar geeigneter als Echtholz.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

hab gerade nen anruf von zuhause bekommen... ein "größeres" paket aus essex ist gekommen - dass riecht nach meinem neuen subwoofer...


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Monocus schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Lösung, die ich anstrebe.
> Hab momentan ein paar 311er Nubis an einem Saba MI 212 (+ den Rest vom CEM PE).
> Wenn ich mit meiner Anlage fertig bin werdens (so ists zumindest geplant) 2 Saba MI 212 und ein Saba MI 212 sein (bei den Lautsprechern hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden was noch folgen soll).
> Bei mir ist der Grund für diese Lösung aber rein preislicher Natur.
> ...


So hab ich es auch vor. Wahrscheinlich kommen bei mir noch zwei Kenwood KA-5090 dazu die dann Center und Rearbereich übernehmen. Quelle wird entweder der PC oder ne Mehrkanalvorstufe. Mal sehen.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hab gerade nen anruf von zuhause bekommen... ein "größeres" paket aus essex ist gekommen - dass riecht nach meinem neuen subwoofer...


Na dann viel Spaß beim Auspacken . Lass nen bisschen Weihnachtsstimmung aufkommen .


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Passt aber bei solchen verstärker konstellationen auf den Stromverbrauch auf. Bei mir fliesen insgesamt 2300Watt allein NUR in die Verstärker rein. 
Was auch unbedingt zwingend ist bei solchen konstellationen das man Laufzeitkorrektur auf jeden kanal vornehmen kann, ansonst fabriziert man nur nen akoustischen kurzschluss unter umständen. 
ich hab auch die erfahrung gemacht das es besser ist wenn die Rear boxen ebenfalls Fullrange abkönnen, also keine rearbrüllwürfel das macht den Sound ein wenig satter. Aber frisst halt platz ohne ende. 

Allerdings wenn man sowas gescheit macht, find ich nicht unbedingt das es billig ist zumindest bei mir hätt ich auch nen fetten Yamaha Receiver kaufen können von dem ganzen geld was ich in meine jetzige "Anlage" gesteckt hab. Bei mir gehts nur darum das ich nicht sparen will, sondern das ich fan von alten Geräten und ich um nix auf den klang verzichten will den man bei so nem Gerät hat, das ist mit neumodischen geräten garnicht zu vergleichen und nen unterschied wie Tag und Nacht da früher nach ganz anderen konzepten gearbeitet wurde als heute. Früher zu der zeit als die Transen die Röhren abgelöst hat, wollte so gut wie keiner auf den spitzeklang verzichten den ein Röhrenverstärker macht, was dazu führte das die transenverstärker anfangs nur wenig anklang hatten, also habe die guten firmen sich drauf konzentriert aus einem transenverstärker die gleiche charkateristik eines röhrenverstärkers zu zaubern, somit entstand der Class A aufbau welcher fast so harmonisch klingt wie ein Röhrenverstärker, mit dem nachteil das die unheimlich extrem viel strom verbrauchen, daher heute garnicht mehr diskutabel auser bei HighEnd wo es sowieso nicht mehr auf geld ankommt.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Beim Stromverbrauch muss ich da echt mal gucken. Der(/die) Kenwood(s) sind ja auch Class A. Da kommt was zusammen, das stimmt .

Wegen der Laufzeitkorrektur: Jeder halbwegs moderner Blu-Ray-Player kann soetwas (wenn man nicht gerade nen Discounterding nimmt sondern so bei der 300€-Klasse guckt). Unter den Soundkarten können das glaub ich auch die "üblichen Modelle" wie X-Fi und Xonar. Genau weiß ich das aber nur von der Xonar HDAV Deluxe.

Mit dem Klanglichen Unterschied geb ich dir in allen Bereichen recht. Die älteren Geräte klingen einfach besser (und bitte keine Diskusion über "ein Verstärker klingt nicht"). Zumal man mit einem Aufbau aus drei Stereogeräten einen Vorteil bei der Wiedergabe solchen Materials hat (manche SR-Receiver machen sich bei sowas nicht gerade gut).


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Jap dein Kenny und auch mein Kenny sind beides Class A  Und dementsprechend der Stromverbrauch. Was laufzeit bei BlueRay angeht keine ahnung ich hab nichtmal nen DVD player  
Ich mach das alles über die X-FI da hab ich ebenfalls ne Laufzeitkorrektur, und wenn nicht der Pc als klangquelle dient hab ich dazu nen Pioneer Reverb Effektgerät womit ich dann zumindest bei einem Amp bisl LZK machen kann. Im Normalen betrieb ohne PC nutze ich mein Kennwood als Headunit, dort hab ich die möglichkeit 4 Amps anzusteuern ( Rear / Center / Subwoofer ) Und der Kenny hat optische eingänge was es nochmal schmackhaft macht den als Headunit zu nehmen. 

Und bei einem hast auch recht, was mir ebenfalls extrem wichtig war, das der Stereobetrieb absolut keine nachteile hat. Ich hab so einige SR Receiver bisher gehört gefallen hat mir keiner bis auf einen Yamaha in der 2500€ preisklasse.


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

bin gespannt... meine neue xonar stx sollte bald kommen, bin gespannt.
btw: wolle xonar dx kaufen?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Einer meiner Standlautsprecher hat sich gerade verabschiedet, bzw dessen Tieftöner. Der macht nur noch "Plöck, Plöck, Krrrttsscchh" anstatt "Bums" .


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Tausch mal die Kabel hinten am Verstärker um, es kann auch sein, dass eine die Endstufe abgekratzt ist.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Neenee, hab ich schon gemacht, der Verstärker ist inordnung. Habs auch mit dem Technics ausprobiert, ist dasselbe.
Frequenzweiche ist aber auch OK, das ist wie verhext immoment bei mir .


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

oho - da gibts bestimmt bald was neues.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Wie kannst du dir sicher sein, dass die Frequenzweiche in Ordnung ist? Mit Oszi und Funktionsgenerator oder LC-Meter durchgemessen?

Sind die Boxen nicht noch recht neu, sprich du könntest sie einschicken?

Und, hast dir das Rad jetzt gekauft? Auf dem Bild kann man leider nicht genau erkennen, welches das sein soll.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Frequenzweiche hab ich nur ner kurzen Sichtprüfung unterzogen (ich weiß nicht wie man das durchmessen soll ). 
Die Boxen sind glaub ich BJ '89 genauso wie der alte Verstärker der ja auch schon schrott ist . Also einschicken kann ich nicht mehr, ich bin mir nichtmal sicher obs die Firma überhaupt noch gibt. 
Das Bike hab ich mir nochnicht gekauft, aber bald. Das Soll das Cube AMS Comp werden .


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Hab gerade nochmal geguckt/gehört: das Plöck, Plöck ist weg, jetzt kratzt der Bass nurnoch nen bisschen. Wahrscheinlich ist die Schwingspule zu warm geworden . Verstärker auf 3/4-Voll mögen die Boxen wohl nicht .


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Weiter als wie auf 12Uhr sollte man in der Regel eh nicht aufdrehen, außer man weiß genau, dass nichts passieren wird.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hab gerade nochmal geguckt/gehört: das Plöck, Plöck ist weg, jetzt kratzt der Bass nurnoch nen bisschen. Wahrscheinlich ist die Schwingspule zu warm geworden . Verstärker auf 3/4-Voll mögen die Boxen wohl nicht .




oh, oh... die wortwörtliche dröhnung gegeben?


----------



## chris070 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich hab jetzt 2 Heco Victa 300 und den Sub vom Teufel Concept E. Der Woofer limitiert mir leider viel zu früh. Taugt der Heco Victa Sub 25a was? Verstärker ist nen Sony STR-DE497


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> Weiter als wie auf 12Uhr sollte man in der Regel eh nicht aufdrehen, außer man weiß genau, dass nichts passieren wird.



Also bei meinem alten AMP ist das nicht mal nötig, da kommt der Gehörsturz früher


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Bei dem für meinen Subwoofer muss ich schon etwas weiter als 12 Uhr aufdrehen, obwohl der Amp 2x90W hat - die Tang Band W69-1042 sind halt nicht gerade die mit dem höchsten Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage:
Mal angenommen ich würde aus Surround aufrüsten, würde es sich lohnen (einen AV-Receiver mit Pre-Outs vorausgesetzt; ich schmeiße hier mal den Denon AVR-2809 in den Raum) bei meinen Technics oder dem Kenwood-Stereoverstärker einen extra Endstufeneingang (ohne Lautstärkereglung) einzubauen? Schaltpläne und ein bekannter Elektriker sind vorhanden .


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

die verstärker im 2809 sind schon ziemlich gut... warum ihn also mit den preouts lahmlegen? nur um die ollen geräte weiterzubenutzen? die verstärker im denon sind diskret und ordentlich dimensioniert - also ich würde das nicht machen...


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Bi-Amping. Wenn du die Front an Receiver anschließt und an Verstärker... bräuchtest eben nur passende Speaker...


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Overlocked schrieb:


> Bi-Amping. Wenn du die Front an Receiver anschließt und an Verstärker... bräuchtest eben nur passende Speaker...



bi-amping eines lautsprechers mit verschiedenen verstärkern... na, ich weiss nicht. der 2809 unterstützt doch auch bi-amping? einfach die surround-backs den fronts zuordnen und fertig... hab ich mit meinem 3806 auch so gemacht.


@hai: nettes spektral-rack.


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Sinn von Bi-Amping ist es eigentlich zwei Verstärker anzuschließen bzw. verschiedene Verstärker in einem Receiver. Ich glaub der Denon unterstützt nur Bi-Wiring^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Overlocked schrieb:


> Sinn von Bi-Amping ist es eigentlich zwei Verstärker anzuschließen bzw. verschiedene Verstärker in einem Receiver. Ich glaub der Denon unterstützt nur Bi-Wiring^^



Hab den 2809er......der Unterstützt auch Bi - Amping.


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Echt okay. Hast du es einmal ausprobiert?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Overlocked schrieb:


> Echt okay. Hast du es einmal ausprobiert?



Nee, hab den Receiver noch nicht mal ne Woche...aber kann ich ja mal gerne irgendwann nachholen....


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ja bitte, ich will mal echt wissen, ob man einen Unterschied hört...


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Du wirst keinen großen Unterschied hören können, höchstens bei hohen Lautstärken werden die Hochtöner deiner Lautsprecher geschont, sollte es zu Clipping kommen, ansonsten bringt Bi-Amping nicht sehr viel. Es bringt eher Nachteile mit sich, denn nicht jeder Transistor/FET/... ist gleich, dadurch gibt es unterschiedliche Kennlinien usw., was ncht sehr schön ist (obwohl man das schon "ausgleichen" kann, aber man hat bei Bi Amping min. 4 verschiedene Transistoren, bei normalem Anschluss sind es nur min. 2).


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ja bitte, ich will mal echt wissen, ob man einen Unterschied hört...


nach meiner subjektiven meinung spielen meine kefs unter bi-amping sowohl feiner auflösend als auch druckvoller.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> nach meiner subjektiven meinung spielen meine kefs unter bi-amping sowohl feiner auflösend als auch druckvoller.



So sollte es ja auch sein....


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Da hilft nur ein Blindtest. Wenn man vom subjektiven halbwegs wegkommen will.

Canton hat bei der GLE Serie gleich auf sowas verzichtet.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

die gle-serie ist ja auch sicher kein ausstattungsmonster sondern eher der billigheimer.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

"Billig" fängt bei Canton ab 600 € an.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

ist alles relativ. 

heisst ja auch nicht automatisch das es deswegen schlecht ist.

ich hab ja auch nur die billigen kef's.  die xq war mir definitiv zu teuer.


----------



## Overlocked (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich würde mir die Canton echt mal ins Haus stellen Aber Gut Ding will Weile haben^^

Was haltet ihr von den neuen Teufel Ultima 60. Marketing Gag oder P/L Sensation?!


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Standlautsprecher für 150€ das Stück zu produzieren ist technisch nicht wirklich ein Problem. Die Frage ist halt wie die am Ende klingen und da hat sich Teufel im Stereo-Bereich ja bis jetzt nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

einen test wäre es wert... sie scheinen zumindest die größe für stand-alones zu haben.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Rein optisch würde ich das Teufel übliche Bass-Übersteuern erwarten.
Zwei Tieftöner mit Reflex zur (mutmaßlichen)Wand zusammen mit nur je einem Mittel- und Hochtöner sind eine recht deutliche Ansage.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Also für den Preis kann das eigendlich kaum was werden. Wäre nen echtes Wunder wenn doch. 
Bassreflexrohre nach Hinten haben ja viele Lautsprecher (leider). Das schränkt auch meine Auswahl momentan ein wenig ein -.-. Bei mir kann ich die Teile nämlich nicht mehr als 50cm von der Wand wegstellen sonst bekommt man die Tür nichtmehr auf . 
Und bis jetzt hat mich noch kein Teufelset im Stereobetrieb so überzeugt das ich das sofort kaufen würde, was bei diversen Sets von KEF oder Quadral der Fall war (das Gefallen, fürs kaufen fehlt das nötige Kleingeld ).
Naja, warten wir mal ab bis jemand hier im Forum mal einen kleinen Hörbericht abliefert . Den Testzeitschriften traue ich nicht .


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Die GLE 490 hat ein nach vorne gerichtetes Bass-Reflex-Loch.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Olstyle schrieb:


> Rein optisch würde ich das Teufel übliche Bass-Übersteuern erwarten.
> Zwei Tieftöner mit Reflex zur (mutmaßlichen)Wand zusammen mit nur je einem Mittel- und Hochtöner sind eine recht deutliche Ansage.



kommt drauf an wie die zwei 16er abgestimmt sind - ein 20er wäre freilich unproblematischer gewesen.
bei elac hat das mit den doppelsystemen ja auch recht gut funktioniert (okay, das waren d'appolitos).


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die GLE 490 hat ein nach vorne gerichtetes Bass-Reflex-Loch.



Du lässt auch keine Chance unvertan, um deine Cantons anzupreisen, oder?? 

Wobei die Stereodinger von Teufel nie wirklich was gewesen sind, welches überzeugte... Heimkino von Teufel ist ok, aber Musik... 
Das neue Stereoset ist eh keine wirkliche Konkurrenz meiner Meinung nach für die angestammten Hersteller, aber wenigstens ein Lebenszeichen von den Berlinern...


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Devil96 schrieb:


> Du lässt auch keine Chance unvertan, um deine Cantons anzupreisen, oder??



Sind auf die Schnelle die Einzigen gewesen, die mir eingefallen sind.

Zwei 160er Tieftöner müssen nicht gleich schlecht sein. Es ist eine Alternative, um einen dicken 200er oder gar 250er Tieftöner herum zu kommen. Nicht jeder möchte massige Türme in seinem Wohnzimmer stehen haben. Die Canton (Mist schon wieder angepriesen) haben auch zwei 200er. 

Weiß jemand die Übergangsfrequenz von den Ultima 60? Wenn die nicht allzu hoch gewählt wurde, kann das ganz nett klingen, statt dröhnen.


----------



## Overlocked (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ja, bin auch gespannt wie das ganze klingt. Vor allem wie die Verarbeitung dieser Teile ist. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Teufel da wirklich etwas "gutes" verwendet... Vor allem wie alles miteinander harmoniert...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich bin auch echt mal gespannt wie die in Tests abschneiden werden!?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie die zwei 16er abgestimmt sind - ein 20er wäre freilich unproblematischer gewesen.


Keine Frage, man kann auch einen 30cm Sub so abstimmen dass er nicht überzeichnet, aber mal ehrlich:
Glaubst du bei Teufel wirklich daran?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Man kann auch einen 38er Sub so konstruieren das er sich super ins Klangbild einfügt (->Monitor Audio PLW-15). Kommt halt auf den Hersteller und dessen Know-How an.


----------



## Overlocked (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

38cm-> Ich habe den Uncle Doc noch nicht gehört, aber glauben heißt hier nicht wissen. Für Filme ja, für Musik nein!


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Also ich hab den Uncle-Doc schonmal gehört und im Vergleich zum PLW-15 ist der PLW ihm bis auf die Pegelfestigkeit in sonst allen Bereichen überlegen, besonders in Sachen Präzision und Tiefenstaffelung.


----------



## b0s (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

moin Leute,
sorry wenn ich so in eure Boxendiskussion reinplatze  aber vielleicht kann mir ja mal eben noch der ein oder andere nen Tipp geben.
Ich will mir ne SoKa holen (viel Musik, etwas Spielen (inkl. Voice-Chat), etwas Film) und bin zur Zeit bei der Xonar DX. Die X-FIs hat sie in meiner Auswahl schon weit am Beginn hinter sich gelassen und aus P/L-Sicht auch schon die größere Schwester D2X.
Ich wollte mich noch nach erwähnenswerten Alternativen umhören. Habe als Geheimtipp von der Club 3D Agrippa gehört, schrecke vor der aber zurück, da ich gelesen hab, sie soll Produktionsbedingt Probleme mit dem Mikro/Line-In haben (wird benötigt).
Gegen die Xonar DX spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts, ich wollte mir nur nochmal nen check holen bevor ich zuschlage 

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich hätte hier noch ne (pseudo) Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1 rumliegen.
Neue Alternativen fallen mir spontan nicht ein.


----------



## Overlocked (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Kriegt doch jeder hier. Klar die Agrippa ist eine Alternative zur Xonar aber leider relativ unbekannt. Die Xonar ist aber das was du suchst. Echt gut Karte


----------



## b0s (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Das wollte ich hören, danke 

dann wird die heute Mittag noch bei amazon bestellt, dann ist se schon spätestens Donnerstag da  *imdreieckspringvorfreude*


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

ich hatte eine agrippa, war aber nicht wirklich zufrieden. die xonar ist die bessere wahl.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



b0s schrieb:


> Das wollte ich hören, danke
> 
> dann wird die heute Mittag noch bei amazon bestellt, dann ist se schon spätestens Donnerstag da  *imdreieckspringvorfreude*



Hab selber die Xonar DX und der KLang ist wahrlich gut, bassstark und durchzeichnet, Spielfreudig aber nie aufdringlich... Was hastn du für n Boxenset??


----------



## b0s (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Sennheiser HD595 & Stereo-Anlage bestehend aus kleinem Yamaha Verstärker und 1m großen selbstgebauten Bassreflex-Boxen


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



b0s schrieb:


> Sennheiser HD595 & Stereo-Anlage bestehend aus kleinem Yamaha Verstärker und 1m großen selbstgebauten Bassreflex-Boxen



Die selbstgebauten kann ich nicht bewerten, aber für das Sennheißer ist die Xonar der ideale Begleiter.


----------



## b0s (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Jup, das habe ich mir gedacht 
Und auf die Kombo freue ich mich auch schon außerordentlich, da Onboardsound durch HD595 an Misshandlung von Mensch (Ohr) und Material (HD595) grenzt 


Da du die SoKa ja selbst besitzt und auch getestet hast, gibt es Eigenheiten auf die ich Acht geben sollte oder bestimme Kniffe?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



b0s schrieb:


> Jup, das habe ich mir gedacht
> Und auf die Kombo freue ich mich auch schon außerordentlich, da Onboardsound durch HD595 an Misshandlung von Mensch (Ohr) und Material (HD595) grenzt
> 
> 
> Da du die SoKa ja selbst besitzt und auch getestet hast, gibt es Eigenheiten auf die ich Acht geben sollte oder bestimme Kniffe?



Nunja, eigentlich nicht... Bei Flexbass sollte man aufpassen, um den Bass nicht zu entfernen oder zu stark in den Vordergrund zurücken, aber sonst ist eigentlich alles selbsterklärend und auch hier gilt: Probieren geht über studieren 
PS: Für deine Kombi empfehl ich Winamp und ASIO


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Sind die Boxen berechnet oder einfach nur zusammengeschraubt? Man kennt viele Leute mit Subs in den Autos, die einfach ne Kiste zusammenschrauben und sich dann wundern, wieso das Teil nichts bringt. xD

Ich nehm mal an, dass du das getan hast, ansonsten wäre das natürlich eine sehr gute Möglichkeit mehr aus deiner Anlage rauszuholen.


----------



## b0s (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Devil96 schrieb:


> PS: Für deine Kombi empfehl ich Winamp und ASIO


Ich bin begeisterter Foobar-nutzer, d.h. zu Winamp kriegt mich so schnell nichts mehr 
dürfte es aber auch für foobar geben (hab in der Richtung schonma was gelesen). Was bringt mir ASIO denn?




rebel4life schrieb:


> Sind die Boxen berechnet oder einfach nur zusammengeschraubt? Man kennt viele Leute mit Subs in den Autos, die einfach ne Kiste zusammenschrauben und sich dann wundern, wieso das Teil nichts bringt. xD
> 
> Ich nehm mal an, dass du das getan hast, ansonsten wäre das natürlich eine sehr gute Möglichkeit mehr aus deiner Anlage rauszuholen.


Ja sie sind berechnet, allerdings nicht von mir, sondern von meinem Vater. Er hat sie vor ca. 20 Jahren (d.h. die Boxen sind ungf. genauso alt wie ich  ) nach Plan gebastelt und damals wohl ca. 1600 DM investiert. Soundtechnisch konnte ich mich bisher nicht beklagen (weder Basstechnisch - jede Box hat 2 Tieftöner - noch über Mitten und Höhen), allerdings fehlt mir ein direkter Vergleich.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Mit foobar kannste auch ASIO nutzen  Für mehr Info´s --> Blick in mein HowTo (Link Signatur)


----------



## b0s (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Alles klar, erspäht und umgesetzt 
Wird ausprobiert, sobald die Karte da ist.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Alternativ gehen auch Kernelstreaming oder WASAPI(nur Vista/Seven).
Beide ermöglichen, wie auch ASIO, dem Programm den direkten Zugriff auf die Soundverarbeitung und verhindern so Resampling.


----------



## b0s (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Hat das irgendwas mit dem Exklusivmodus zu tun, den man unter seven einstellen kann?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Genau, der bezieht sich auf WASAPI.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich hätte mal eine frage was haltet ihr vom Terratec HomeArena 5.1 System habe das nämlich für einen guten Preis geschossen und die Meinungen über das Teil ist verschieden!
Wenn jemand mit dem teil erfahrung aht kann er sich ja mal melden!
MFG


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Wenn du es eh schon gekauft hast solltest du es dir einfach mal anhören und dann entscheiden ob es dir gefällt.


----------



## Apokalypsos (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



b0s schrieb:


> Ja sie sind berechnet, allerdings nicht von mir, sondern von meinem Vater. Er hat sie vor ca. 20 Jahren (d.h. die Boxen sind ungf. genauso alt wie ich  ) nach Plan gebastelt und damals wohl ca. 1600 DM investiert. Soundtechnisch konnte ich mich bisher nicht beklagen (weder Basstechnisch - jede Box hat 2 Tieftöner - noch über Mitten und Höhen), allerdings fehlt mir ein direkter Vergleich.


 

Fotos wären NICE!!


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Jo, wäre echt toll wenn du mal Fotos machen würdest.


----------



## b0s (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Bidde sehr 

Sorry für die bescheidene Quali


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Die Sicken sehen irgendwie ungesund aus. Fühlen die sich klebrig an wenn du mitm (vorsichtig) Finger drüberfährst?


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Die sehen fast aus wie ne damalige Visaton serie, zumindest Hochtöner und Mitteltöner. 

Bei den sicken extrem aufpassen ! Schaumstoffsicken schwitzen nach ner zeit und fangen dann an zu zerstauben, in der regel gehen diese sicken so nach 20 jahren kaputt wenn man die boxen nicht grad in idealster umgebung stehen hat. Hab leider auch viele speaker von damals die unter dem sicken problem leiden, unter anderem meine Bose 901 und bei meinen infinitys aus den 80er jahren  Damals war das zeug halt gang und gebe und nur wenige speaker hatten ne papsicke oder gummisicke. Weich aufgehängte speaker sowieso nicht. 

Also auf garkeinen fall auf der sicke rumdrücken !


----------



## b0s (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ihr meint die Tiefton-Sicke?
Ich denke die Kamera lässt es schlechter aussehen als es der Fall ist. Ich bin gerade mal vorsichtig mit dem Fingerrücken darübergestrichen und bin nicht wegen Klebrigkeit hängen geblieben. Gestaubt/bröselt hat ebenfalls nix.


_Edith_ hat herausgefunden, dass der Hochtöner von Axton ist. Kurz Google angeschmissen und meinen Mitteltöner bei ebay gefunden - ebenfalls von Axton ( http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150361862960 ).
Dann wollte ich zwecks Infos mal auf deren Website guggn... allerdings scheinen die sich nu auf Car Audio spezialisiert zu haben, weshalb das Produktsortiment fürn Hintern ist. Könnt ihr mir was zu denen sagen?


----------



## zenas (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich oute mich jetzt hier (vielleicht gerade etwas unpassend, weil ihr über die Boxen von b0s diskutiert) als Käufer eines Edifier S730D samt Asus Xonar DX SoKa... Noch ist nichts per Post angekommen (vermutlich erst Montag), aber ich werde dann natürlich auch hier berichten. Bisher war mein "Sounderlebnis" von Onboardkarten und billigen Boxen geprägt - nur mit meinen Kopfhörern (Philips SHP 895) war ich bisher relativ zufrieden. Aber warten wir mal ab!

Frage mich nur gerade, ob das Edifier S730D (bzw. der Sub) nicht etwas überdimensioniert ist für mein 20m² Zimmer... Naja, in nem halben Jahr wird eh umgezogen, also was solls - und lieber einmal richtig als zweimal halb kaufen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



zenas schrieb:


> Ich oute mich jetzt hier (vielleicht gerade etwas unpassend, weil ihr übert die Boxen von b0s diskutiert) als Käufer eines Edifier S730D samt Asus Xonar DX SoKa... Noch ist nichts per Post angekommen (vermutlich erst Montag), aber ich werde dann natürlich auch hier berichten. Bisher war mein "Sounderlebnis" von Onboardkarten und billigen Boxen geprägt - nur mit meinen Kopfhörern (Philips SHP 895) war ich bisher relativ zufrieden. Aber warten wir mal ab!
> 
> Frage mich nur gerade, ob das Edifier S730D (bzw. der Sub) nicht etwas überdimensioniert ist für mein 20m² Zimmer... Naja, in nem halben Jahr wird es umgezogen, also was solls - und lieber einmal richtig als zweimal halb kaufen...



Es wäre klasse, wenn du dann mal einen Umfassenden Test zu dem Edifier mit vielen Fotos schreiben würdest. Bislang haben wir zu den Edifier-Systemen noch nichts vergleichbares. Ist natürlich ne Menge arbeit sowas zu machen, aber es wäre für das Forum sicher ne große Bereicherung und würde vielen Unentschlossenen helfen. 
Ich denk nicht, dass das S730D für 20qm ÜBERdimensioniert ist. Bestimmt wirst du es bei dieser Raumgröße nicht komplett ausreizen können, aber es sollte schin einiges drin sein.
Viel Spaß mit dem System!


----------



## zenas (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Es wäre klasse, wenn du dann mal einen Umfassenden Test zu dem Edifier mit vielen Fotos schreiben würdest. Bislang haben wir zu den Edifier-Systemen noch nichts vergleichbares. Ist natürlich ne Menge arbeit sowas zu machen, aber es wäre für das Forum sicher ne große Bereicherung und würde vielen Unentschlossenen helfen.
> Ich denk nicht, dass das S730D für 20qm ÜBERdimensioniert ist. Bestimmt wirst du es bei dieser Raumgröße nicht komplett ausreizen können, aber es sollte schin einiges drin sein.
> Viel Spaß mit dem System!



Ich werd mal sehen, was ich tun kann. Ich bin leider nicht so der Musik-Enthusiast und kann auch nicht gerade mit Wissen / Vergleichsmöglichkeiten punkten (wenn die Anlage von meinem Bruder noch hier wäre mit NAD-Verstärker etc. wäre das was Anderes...). Aber Fotos und ein persönlicher Eindruck sollten da schon drin sein. Und mal eben einen Vergleich Edifier S730D an Asus Xonar DX vs. Edifier S730D an Onboard Sound Gigabyte X58 UD4P sollte auch drin sein. Aber wie gesagt, ich melde mich hier dann wieder. Erstmal nen Platz für den Sub suchen, wenn hier alles eintrudelt


----------



## rebel4life (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



zenas schrieb:


> NAD-Verstärker



Ich hätte da einen zu verkaufen.

Aber der wäre weit über deim Budget gewesen...


----------



## totovo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab mal eine Frage:
Ich hab mir grade ein Test zur xonar dx angesehen auch im Vergleich zu einer XFI Karte...
Ich wusste ja das die XFI Karten etwas schlechter sein sollten, aber wenn ich die Diagramme richtig deute ist der unterschied sehr, sehr groß...*** Xonar DX sound card - The Tech Report - Page 16[/url]

kann sich mal einer der etwas mehr erfahrung hat als ich dazu äußern? ob ich richtig liege mit meiner Vermutung?

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Was Stereo-Crosstalk an geht ist die X-Fi sogar besser als die DX. 
Im Ernst:
Der Unterschied ist in der Tat nicht ganz klein, allerdings hört ab einer bestimmten Stelle auch das hörbare auf weshalb es "in Wirklichkeit" nicht soo schlimm ist.

Davon abgesehen fehlt mir bei den Testmethoden eine Angabe ob bei den Xonars ALT(eine Soka-Interne, aber analoge, Output->Input Verbindung) benutzt wurde oder nicht.
Ist das nämlich der Fall kommt ein guter Teil des Vorsprungs schlicht durch die bessere Verkabelung.


----------



## totovo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was Stereo-Crosstalk an geht ist die X-Fi sogar besser als die DX.
> Im Ernst:
> Der Unterschied ist in der Tat nicht ganz klein, allerdings hört ab einer bestimmten Stelle auch das hörbare auf weshalb es "in Wirklichkeit" nicht soo schlimm ist.
> 
> ...


 also ist der gößere ausschlag nicht immer besser?
(man die hätte ihre diagramme ruhig mal beschriften können...)


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Bei Frequency Response sind 0db das Optimum, bei allen anderen ein möglichst niedriger Wert.


----------



## totovo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Frequency Response sind 0db das Optimum, bei allen anderen ein möglichst niedriger Wert.


 
O.K danke!
naja dann hab ich mich ja doch richtig entschieden!

lg


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Zum Thema Edifier 730D: Ich habe sie mir auch just vor zwei Stunden gegönnt, ich hoffe ja noch, dass diese am Wochenende kommen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Zum Thema Edifier 730D: Ich habe sie mir auch just vor zwei Stunden gegönnt, ich hoffe ja noch, dass diese am Wochenende kommen.



 Wenn einer sich durchringen könnte, einen Test zu schreiben, wären viele von uns hier euch sehr verbunden


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Devil96 schrieb:


> Wenn einer sich durchringen könnte, einen Test zu schreiben, wären viele von uns hier euch sehr verbunden


Ich könnte einen schreiben, man darf nichts professionelles erwarten, aber zumindest wäre ich geneigt, einen persönlichen Eindruck zu vermitteln.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich könnte einen schreiben, man darf nichts professionelles erwarten, aber zumindest wäre ich geneigt, einen persönlichen Eindruck zu vermitteln.



 DAS würde uns allen schon enorm helfen


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Devil96 schrieb:


> DAS würde uns allen schon enorm helfen


So heiß ersehnt? Na, ich werde das ganze per ODT-Tosslink verkabeln, eventuell aber auch mal die Analoge Klinke nutzen. Einfach mal schauen. *G*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> So heiß ersehnt? Na, ich werde das ganze per ODT-Tosslink verkabeln, eventuell aber auch mal die Analoge Klinke nutzen. Einfach mal schauen. *G*



Allerdings heiß ersehnt! Ich würde mich ebenfalls über einen schönen Test bzw. Erfahrungsbericht freuen. Mit ein paar Bildern geschmückt wäre das eine klasse Sache und würde uns endlich mal einen tieferen Eindruck von den Edifier-Systemen ermöglichen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Allerdings heiß ersehnt! Ich würde mich ebenfalls über einen schönen Test bzw. Erfahrungsbericht freuen. Mit ein paar Bildern geschmückt wäre das eine klasse Sache und würde uns endlich mal einen tieferen Eindruck von den Edifier-Systemen ermöglichen.


Okay, okay. Ich werde dem nachkommen, so wie ich Zeit dafür habe - und das Ding bei mir herumsteht.


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Okay, okay. Ich werde dem nachkommen, so wie ich Zeit dafür habe - und das Ding bei mir herumsteht.


 
vllt. können wir uns ja aufteilen beim Test?
dann könnte ich dir ein wenig helfen, hab ja noch Ferien und sehr viel Zeit
mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



totovo schrieb:


> vllt. können wir uns ja aufteilen beim Test?
> dann könnte ich dir ein wenig helfen, hab ja noch Ferien und sehr viel Zeit
> mfg


Gerne. Als vergleich dient bei mir meine Logitech Z-4 und Soundkartentechnisch eine X-Fi von Creative, Musiktechnisch kann ich mit ein wenig Klassik dienen, sonst überwiegend Hard Rock und Heavy Metal. Sonst ergänzen wir das Ganze gegenseitig, ich denke, ein Thread reicht dafür. Und zudem hat man auch subjektive Empfindungen, ich denke, da wird das bei zwei Unabhängigen Testern noch interessanter.

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## zenas (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Dann wird das ja ein lustiger 3er Test. 
Mein Edifier S730 sollte laut Sendungsverfolgung heute bei mir eintreffen. Die Xonar DX braucht noch ein wenig; so kann ich aber wenigstens erstmal ausgiebig mit dem Onboard Sound meines Gigabyte X58 UD4P probehören und mir / euch einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen. 
Musiktechnisch werde ich auch eher Musik Richtung Hard Rock / Metal benutzen; allerdings gibts auch gut basslastigen House und ein wenig Pop zum Antesten.
Als Vergleich hab ich PC Boxentechnisch nichts zu bieten; da wird meine mittlerweile 9 Jahre alte Technics Anlage (CA1060 Serie) herhalten müssen. 
Ich werd dann versuchen heute noch Fotos zu machen und sie einzustellen...


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Aye, allerdings. Naja, aber da dieser Test heiß ersehnt ist, wollen wir ja mal etwas für das Allgemeinwohl tun, nüch? 

Edit:

Kurze Liste zu den Testpunkten:



Lieferumfang
Verarbeitungsqualität
Anschlüsse
Grundrauschen?
Klangeindrücke & Vergleiche
Ev. Vergleich zwischen Analog und Digital
Ich werde dann auch noch ein wenig mit Darkwave beikommen, ein kleines bisschen Techno hab' ich auch auf dem Rechner.
CD's die ich dann verwenden kann, bzw. auf dem Rechner gespielt wurden (MP3, VBR, 48 KHz, 128 kbps - 312 kbps)

Fields of the Nephilim - Fields of the nephilim
Gregorian - Masters of Chant I - IV
Therion - Gothic Kabbala
Celldweller - Celldweller
Divine Heresy - Bleed the Fifth
Type O Negative - Life is killing me
Killswitch Engage - As Daylight Dies
Dark Tranquility - Fiction
Machine Head - The Blackening
Schandmaul - Wahre Helden

Dann noch ein paar Maxi's mit New Wave, Dark Wave, Klassik, Techno, Punk, Folk (Schelmish, Cultus Ferox, Etc.)... einfach mal rauf und runter, nicht immer 100% Klangqualität, aber zumindest um für den "Otto-Normalverbraucher" ein wenig was zu bieten, der nicht immer Audiophil veranlagt ist. *G* Wünsche nehm' ich gern entgegen, kann aber nix versprechen.


----------



## zenas (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich sag mal so: Ich mach dann mal Fotos und fang an auszupacken 
Wenn ich mich sattgesehen und reingehört hab, gibts die ersten Kommentare. 

Kleines Statement vorweg: Der Karton (und das ist nur der reine Edifier Karton) hat die Maße:

78 x 51 x 48 (cm)


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ja klar reicht ein Thread!
wir müssen halt nur schauen das wier nicht alles dopelt und dreifach hinbekommen...

also  würde ich sagen ich eröffne jetzt mal ein Thema und jeder von euch 
sichert sich 2 oder 3 post gleich dahinter! 

dan kann ich schon mal ein par Bilder hochladen!

ach und im moment ahb ich sie auch am Onboard und es ist zum 
aber montag oder dienstag kommt meine xonar dx!


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



zenas schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Ich mach dann mal Fotos und fang an auszupacken
> Wenn ich mich sattgesehen und reingehört hab, gibts die ersten Kommentare.
> 
> Kleines Statement vorweg: Der Karton (und das ist nur der reine Edifier Karton) hat die Maße:
> ...


 
kannst du den mal wiegen bevor du alles auspackst?
das hab ich leider vergessen, am besten mit Foto!


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Na dann mal los. Schließlich kommt der erste Test ja bald. :]


----------



## chris070 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Vor ein paar Seiten hab ich was von ASIO gelesen. Was bringt es wirklich? Bringt es auch was bei digitalem Tontransfer?


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

so thema ist da... also legt los leute!


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



chris070 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Seiten hab ich was von ASIO gelesen. Was bringt es wirklich? Bringt es auch was bei digitalem Tontransfer?


Asio bringt durchaus etwas. Also die Wiedergabe ist durchaus besser. Probier's doch mal aus.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



chris070 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Seiten hab ich was von ASIO gelesen. Was bringt es wirklich? Bringt es auch was bei digitalem Tontransfer?



ASIO (siehe in mein HowTo, Signaturlink) verbessert den Klang enorm, egal ob analoge oder digitale Ausgabe. Erreichen kannst du die Wiedergabeform per Winamp oder foobar 2k. Insbesondere Höhen gewinnen an Details.


----------



## chris070 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Wenn ich das Plugin aktiviert hab spielt Winamp nichts mehr ab


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



chris070 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Plugin aktiviert hab spielt Winamp nichts mehr ab


Hast du es auf deine Soundkarte / ASIO4ALL konfiguriert?


----------



## chris070 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Hab meine Karte in den Einstellungen ausgewählt


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



chris070 schrieb:


> Hab meine Karte in den Einstellungen ausgewählt



In meinem Howto steht die Config drinn, ansonsten einfach etwas rumprobieren


----------



## b0s (1. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Bei foobar war es so, dass ich nach Installation des Plug-Ins dieses zunächst konfigurieren musste (SoKa-Treiber wählen, Latenz, Bit), dies speichern und anschließend bei Output den neu hinzugekommenen ASIO eintrag auswählen.
apropo Latenz: Was sollte ich da einstellen? Nach etwas Recherche hab ich als besten Hinweis "so niedrig wie möglich ohne dass es knacken o.A. gibt einstellen" gefunden.

Meine Boxen habe ich durch nachfragen bei Papa übrigens als Axton AX 80 von ACR (schweizer Hersteller) identifizieren können.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

@b0s: bei mir gibts nur die ,,Buffer-Size" = 63 (max.) , Thread Priority=time critical, Gapless Mode = on... Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht erledigen.


----------



## b0s (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Bei mir gibts folgendes Einzustellen (siehe Screenshot)


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



b0s schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts folgendes Einzustellen (siehe Screenshot)



Hmm, das Plugin hatte Ich für foobar auch... Ich weiß aber nicht mehr, was ich eingestellt hatte O.o Und zu Winamp zu wechseln willste wohl nicht?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich habe bei mir im foobar im ASIO Control-Panel 16bit und 8ms Latenz eingestellt. Bei einem Player ist die Latenz eh relativ unwichtig, aber wie b0s schonmal richtig sagte gilt hier die Regel, so wenig wie die SoKa schafft ohne den Sound zu zerstören, also Springen, Knacksen etc...Dann musst du im Fenster "ASIO Virtual Decive Editor" noch das korrekte Mapping vornehmen. b0s hat das für die Stereo-Kanäle schon richtig gemacht, nur die restlichen sollte man auch noch mappen damit auch LFE und Surround-Musik funktioniert wie es soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das erledigt ist, musst du noch unter den Output-Einstellungen ASIO auswählen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach müsste foobar problemlos über ASIO wiedergeben.



> Und zu Winamp zu wechseln willste wohl nicht?


Ist gerade, wenn es um ASIO geht keine gute Idee. Das ASIO-PlugIn von Winamp ist nicht gerade das Beste. Bei mir stockt es bei hoher Prozessorlast ab und an mal, und wirklich bitraten-intensive Musik (5.1-Flac's -> jenseits der 3000kbps ) wird mal zu langsam, mal zu schnell wiedergegeben. foobar2000 kommt da viel besser damit klar.
Das einzige, was mich davon abhält komplett auf foobar umzusteigen ist die fehlende Medienbibliothek, ich komme mit dieser Playlist-orientierten Oberfläche irgendwie nicht so richtig zurecht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Winamp hat bei mir auch erst für Probleme gesorgt, aber mittlerweile läuft alles super, keiner Verzerrung, kein schnelles oder langsameres Laufen der Songs etc...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Und was hast du dagegen getan? ^^ wäre ja klasse wenn Winamp ASIO auch bei mir problemlos hinbekommt ^^


----------



## b0s (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

@ a_fire_inside_1988

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, die restlichen Kanäle hab ich anfangs nicht belegt, da ich ohnehin nur Stereowiedergabegeräte habe. Die Latenz hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auf 2 ms, hab sie um die CPU-Last etwas zu mildern aber auf 4 ms erhöht. Ich nehme an für die reine Wiedergabe ist der Wert auch nicht allzu relevant?

Übrigens bietet foobar eine Medienbibliothek. Ich hab sie auch erst vor kurzem angefangen zu nutzen, bin aber bisher sehr zufrieden! (vorher hab ich meinen gut geordneten Musikordner als Bibliothek genutzt  ) Man hat auch recht gute Möglichkeiten die Darstellung und Handhabung zu konfigurieren.

@ Devil96

Nee, zu Winamp kriegen mich keine zehn Pferde zurück . Foobar gefällt mir mit seiner Schlichtheit, Funktionalität und Konfigurierbarkeit hervorragend. Obendrein ist er vollkommen freie Ware (freeware) .


Was haltet ihr beiden davon die Erklärung für das foobar ASIO-Plug-In in den Sammelthread beim Punkt ASIO zu ergänzen/integrieren? wie ich grad gesehen hab, stammt der bisherige Teil ja auch von a fire inside


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

@a_fire_inside: Also, Im Prinzip ist das deine Config  (siehe Screenshot)

@b0s: Mal schauen, Ich denk ins Howto könnte es schon...


----------



## chris070 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich brings bei mir nich ins laufen


----------



## b0s (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Wo haperts denn?
Welches Programm und welche Sound-Hardware setzt du ein?


----------



## chris070 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Winamp 5.56 + Audigy 2 ZS

Sobald ich das Plugin aktiviere spielt Winamp nichts mehr ab


----------



## b0s (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Mit dieser Konfiguration hab ich keine Erfahrung.
Hat der Audigy-Treiber einen ASIO treiber integriert? Wenn nicht, hast du einen installiert? Hast du nach aktivieren des Plug-Ins auch bei Output den ASIO ausgang gewählt? (sofern das bei Winamp nötig ist, ich weiß es nicht)


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



chris070 schrieb:


> Winamp 5.56 + Audigy 2 ZS
> 
> Sobald ich das Plugin aktiviere spielt Winamp nichts mehr ab



Hast du in mein HowTo geschaut?? da findest du das richtige Plugin, für die Konfigs --> siehe Screenshot bei mir  Das das ding nix abspielt, liegt höchstwahrscheinlich an der "Buffersize", einfach mal rumprobieren...


----------



## chris070 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Hab jetzt so ziemlich alle Buffersizes durch aber es geht dennoch nichts


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



chris070 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt so ziemlich alle Buffersizes durch aber es geht dennoch nichts



Dann solltest du mal Google nach deiner Soka befragen, ob der Treiber ASIO überhaupt unterstützt...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

@chris070: ich hatte vor Jahren mal die Audigy 2...da war auf jeden Fall ein ASIO-Treiber dabei. Ob das bei der Audigy 2 ZS genauso ist, weiß ich nicht Aber falls nicht gibt es immernoch den ASIO4ALL-Treiber, der müsste funktionieren.
Am besten wäre, wenn du mal einen Screenshot von deinen Einstellungen in Winamp posten könntest damit man sieht was du da alles genau eingestellt hast.

Der Buffersize ist ziemlich empfindlich. Wenn der zu niedrig eingestellt ist kommt es rel. häufig zu Sprüngen und Aussetzern während der Wiedergabe. Bei mir hatte ich dann das Problem, dass das Ende eines Liedes abgeschnitten wurde, sobald ich den Buffer Size höher als "10" eingestellt habe. Ich werd das heute abend bei mir nochmal genau durch probieren. Leider werden ja auch keine aktuellen ASIO-PlugIns mehr für Winamp gemacht, die sind alle schon ein paar Jahre alt 

@b0s: wo findet man denn die Medienbibliothek? Das Album-List-Teil ist mir zu unübersichtlich, ich hätte gern so etwas wie in Winamp oder iTunes, wo man sich als Bibliothek die CD-Cover anzeigen lassen kann und so durch die Bibliothek browsen kann. Hab da mit ein paar PlugIns von foobar schonmal rumprobiert, aber so richtig überzeugen konnte mich da bisher nichts.


----------



## chris070 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

So sieht das bei mir aus


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



chris070 schrieb:


> So sieht das bei mir aus



So sollte des ja auch richtig sein


----------



## b0s (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @b0s: wo findet man denn die Medienbibliothek? Das Album-List-Teil ist mir zu unübersichtlich, ich hätte gern so etwas wie in Winamp oder iTunes, wo man sich als Bibliothek die CD-Cover anzeigen lassen kann und so durch die Bibliothek browsen kann. Hab da mit ein paar PlugIns von foobar schonmal rumprobiert, aber so richtig überzeugen konnte mich da bisher nichts.



Achso.
Nee, dann bin ich wohl einfach nicht so anspruchsvoll. Mir reicht es meine vorhandene Musik je nach Wunsch nach Artist, Album, Jahr, Genre oder welcher Tageigenschaft auch immer in einer Liste sortieren zu lassen. Ich brauch keine bunten Bildchen oder so 
Kann mir zwar gut vorstellen, dass es in der Richtung einige Erweiterungen für foobar gibt, aber wenn du da shco nwas ausprobiert hast, hast du mehr gesehen als ich.


----------



## chris070 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Devil96 schrieb:


> So sollte des ja auch richtig sein



Es geht aber nich^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



chris070 schrieb:


> Es geht aber nich^^



Dann versuch am besten wirklich mal foobar2000 um herauszufinden, ob es an Winamp oder am ASIO-Treiber selbst liegt.


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Es sieht so aus als gäbe es bald eine Alternative zu Auzentechs X-FI Karten:
AUDIOTRAK Products Pages


----------



## Stormbringer (6. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

toll... noch nen xfi clone.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

...mit dem Analogteil einer Juli@.


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

*Habenwill*


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Kauf doch .

Die Lizenzen für DD Live! und DTS Interactive scheint man aber schon mal eingespart zu haben.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen: Bei meinem Technics ist die Trafosektion wärmer als die Endstufensektion (und die glüht schon). Auch im Standby hat der Trafo ne beachtliche Wärmeentwicklung. Ist das normal? Das macht mir iwie angst .
Mein Kenwood hat keine solchen Eigenheiten.


----------



## taks (10. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Der Technics von meinem Bruder (schon ein älteres Modell) wird auch ziemlich warm auch im Standby. 

Ist denk ich mal normal.


----------



## rebel4life (10. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Dann werden wohl die Trafoblätter Kontakt oder ähnliches haben und es kommt zu netten Wirbelströmen. Bring das Teil zum nächsten Radio- und Fernsehtechniker wenn du Bedenken hast, ansonsten kannst du es so lassen.


----------



## Jazzman (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Hi
hab da mal ne Frage, weis nicht, ob die hier so richtig reinpasst...
also ich hab mir nen HTPC zusammengbastelt und wollte den nun an meinen Av Receiver (Yamaha RX V663) anschließen, nachdem das beim ersten Versuch nicht geklappt hat über meine Xtreme Music, hab ich den Sound nun über HDMI meiner HD4350 am laufen, nachdem ich den Realtek Treiber installiert habe.
Allerdings hab ich jetzt das Problem, das ich nen Fetten Schwarzen Rand rum um den Bildschirm hab! und die Auflösung irgendwie grieselig und am "wackeln" ist!
hab schon die neusten Treiber installiert und nichts hat sich getan...
Kann das daran liegen, das ich das Bild jetzt über den AV laufen lasse?

Naja und ich kann plötzlich die Auflösung meines Bildschirmes höher stellen, als er in Wirklichkeit kann^^ (1920x1080, obwohl der nur 1680x1050 unterstützt????)
hoffe es kann mir hier jemand helfen....


----------



## rebel4life (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Das mit der Auflösung kann sein, denn der Receiver wird wahrscheinlich eine Skalierungsfunktion haben, du solltest aber trotzdem die passende Auflösung am PC auswählen und im Receiver die Skalierungsfunktion deaktivieren. Dadurch sollte dein Bild wieder besser werden.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Das ist nicht wirklich ein Sound- sondern ein Graka Problem.
Davon abgesehen:
Die verschiedenen Auflösungen kommen daher dass sich dein Bildschirm als "FullHD" kompatibel am HDMI-Port meldet und somit alle Auflösungen bis 1080p(was eben die 1920x1080 ergibt) freischaltet.
Die Ränder bekommst du mit dem Scaling Menü weg.


----------



## Jazzman (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

hm ok, das mit dem scaling Menü hat geklappt, jetzt sind die Ränder weg, das Bild sieht aber immer noch sch*** aus...


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Bildwiederholfrequenz am Receiver richtig?


----------



## Jazzman (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

habs anders gelöst, danke trotzdem!


----------



## Gutewicht (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich wollte nicht gleich ein neues Thema aufmachen, deswegen frag ich erstmal hier

Folgendes:
Zur Zeit nutze ich onboard-Sound in Verbindung mit einem Logitech x-240 2.1 "Soundsystem" und einem Creative Fatality Headset.

Jetzt hat sich mein Freund ein Teufel gekauft und ich bin mal in den Genuss von gutem Sound gekommen Nun möchte ich natürlich auch was besseres. Da direkt unter meinem Zimmer meine kleine Schwester schläft kann ich über die Boxen nur recht leise Musik hören. Deswegen hab ich mir ja das Headset gegönnt. Allerdings drückt das Headset wenn ich es längere Zeit auf dem Kopf habe. 

Deswegen möchte ich jetzt ein neues Headset kaufen Die Frage ist nur welches Einsatzbereich ist hauptsächlich Musik (technobase FTW!) und Games (Fast ausschließlich CSS)

Ich habe folgende Headsets in der engeren Auswahl:

Roccat Kave
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Roccat Kave (ROC-14-500)

Logitech G35
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Logitech G35, USB (981-000117)

Speedlink Medusa NX
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Speed-Link Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset (SL-8793-SBK)

Wichtig ist mir vor allem hoher Tragekomfort. Klanglich sollte es natürlich auch recht gut sein

Das waren jetzt alles 5.1/7.1 Headsets. Oder sollte ich lieber in ein gutes Stereoheadset investieren?

Eine Soundkarte folgt evtl in 2-3 Wochen, nachdem ich Geburtstag hatte.(Macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn ich mir kein USB Headset kaufe)


Vlg Gutewicht

Edit: Ich tendiere gerade ein wenig in Richtung Sennheiser Stereo HS + Soundkarte


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

@NFSGame Was für nen Technics isses den ? Unter umständen kann das ganz normal sein, wenns nen Class A aufbau ist dann hat das ding eh mehr oder weniger kein idlemodus sondern die Transen bekommen immer die volle leistung, dementsprechen ist der Stromverbrauch im leerlauf und vorallem die abwärme nicht grad niedrig. Also wenns nen alter Technics is dann ist es normal.


----------



## Arctosa (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

@Gutewicht: von den drei aufgezählten hab ich bisher das Medusa und das Kave gahabt und folglich auch damit gezockt. Jetzt besitze ich nur noch das Kave, da es im Klang(spitze) und der Verarbeitung klar besser ist, allerdings ist das "relativ hohe Gewicht" ein Manko für manche. Ich kann dazu nur sagen, es trägt sich angenehm  man merkt das Kave nach einer Zeit nich mehr. Allerdings ist die Polsterung vom Medusa besser gelungen als beim Kave(leder halt). Schall halten beide zuverlässig ab und beim mic schenken sie sich nix. Das Logitech hab ich noch nicht gehabt, kann folglich auch nix zu sagen. ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Gutewicht (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Vielen dank für die Antwort

Mein Favourit ist nach einiger Recherche folgende Kombination:
Sennheiser PC 161
Creative X-Fi Titanium

Das ist zwar kein 5.1/7.1 aber soll laut diverser Berichte trotzdem eine gute Ortung ermöglichen

Ich lass mich aber auch gern von was anderem Überzeugen, also immer her mit den Tipps


----------



## b0s (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Edit: Ich tendiere gerade ein wenig in Richtung Sennheiser Stereo HS + Soundkarte



Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen 

Ich habe allerdings noch keine 5.1 Kopfhörer getragen, da mir Gaming-Surroundsound nicht so wichtig wie gute Musikwiedergabe (stereo) ist.

Ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weitergehen:
Kopfhörer und Mikro trennen. Sofern dir die entstehenden Nachteile nicht zu schwerwiegend sind, ist dies aus Soundqualitätsicht das beste was du tun kannst (was ich andererseits wiederum in Zweifel ziehen würde bei deinem Musikgeschmack  ).
Denn kein Headset am Markt bringt einen Sound der dem Preis angemessen wäre. Wenn du die ~70 Euro statt in ein HS in einen KH investierst biste im Einstiegsbereich schon gut dabei. Müssteste nochmal paar Euronen für ein separates Mikro zusammenkratzen.

Aus Komfort-Sicht ist mir das wichtigste, dass die Ohrmuscheln die Ohren komplett umschließen, also üppig dimensioniert und dazu weich gepolstert sind.


----------



## Gutewicht (11. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Also theoretisch wäre auch ein KH akzeptabel. Mir ist nur gute Ortung und bequemer Sitz wichtig. Welchen KH könntest du empfehlen?


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



dfence schrieb:


> @NFSGame Was für nen Technics isses den ? Unter umständen kann das ganz normal sein, wenns nen Class A aufbau ist dann hat das ding eh mehr oder weniger kein idlemodus sondern die Transen bekommen immer die volle leistung, dementsprechen ist der Stromverbrauch im leerlauf und vorallem die abwärme nicht grad niedrig. Also wenns nen alter Technics is dann ist es normal.



Ist nen SU-V500. Den hab ich im Büro, da baruch ich nicht so viel Leistung. Ist aber glaub ich Class-A/B.


----------



## rebel4life (12. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

@nfsgame:

Bei deinen Bildern im Biderthread solltest du dir den einen Kondensator mit 4700µF anschauen und vieleicht tauschen, sieht leicht gewölbt aus.

Klassischer Chipamp, ist ganz nett zum bauen, diskret aufgebaut sieht schöner aus. 

Ich mach nacher noch Bilder, nur ist jetzt mal wieder der Akku der Kamera kaputt. -.-


----------



## Gutewicht (12. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich hätte mal eine Frage bzgl der Soundkarte. Und zwar werde ich mir in kürze das Sennheiser PC-161 bestellen. Dazu brauche ich evtl eine Soundkarte

1. Lohnt sich eine Soundkarte, auch wenn diese mehr kostet als das (Stereo-) Headset? HS: Ca. 55€ SoKa: 50+€ Oder anders gefragt, macht eine SoKa für ein Stereo Headset überhaupt sinn?

2. Welche SoKa wäre empfehelnswert? Ich dachte an eine Creative X-Fi. Die Xtreme Audio wäre natürlich die billigste, soll aber nicht so gut sein wie der Rest der Serie. Der Rest würde dann preislich allerdings schon über dem des HS liegen (Xtreme Gamer, Music, Titanium) alles was darüber hinausgeht ist preislich für mich uninteressant.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage bzgl der Soundkarte. Und zwar werde ich mir in kürze das Sennheiser PC-161 bestellen. Dazu brauche ich evtl eine Soundkarte
> 
> 1. Lohnt sich eine Soundkarte, auch wenn diese mehr kostet als das (Stereo-) Headset? HS: Ca. 55€ SoKa: 50+€ Oder anders gefragt, macht eine SoKa für ein Stereo Headset überhaupt sinn?
> 
> 2. Welche SoKa wäre empfehelnswert? Ich dachte an eine Creative X-Fi. Die Xtreme Audio wäre natürlich die billigste, soll aber nicht so gut sein wie der Rest der Serie. Der Rest würde dann preislich allerdings schon über dem des HS liegen (Xtreme Gamer, Music, Titanium) alles was darüber hinausgeht ist preislich für mich uninteressant.



Ich würde dir empfehlen die 55€ für die Soundkarte zu sparen und das Geld lieber in ein höherwertiges Headset zu stecken. Das PC161 ist zwar schon nicht schlecht, aber du hast mehr davon wenn du die 55€ in ein noch besseres Headset steckst als in die Soundkarte, denn eine Soundkarte hat im Gegensatz zu den Lautsprechern einen relativ kleinen Anteil am Klang einer Soundanlage.


----------



## Gutewicht (12. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Welches Headset wäre empfehlenswert für Musik und Gaming (Shooter). Mir ist hoher Tragekomfort und gute Ortung sehr wichtig


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

beispielsweise das Sennheiser PC350 ist ein klasse Headset, damit machst du nix falsch.


----------



## Gutewicht (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ok, das läge mit Versand bei ca 110€ Also minimal günstiger als PC-161+SoKa. Und du meinst das PC-350 ist besser als PC-161+X-Fi? Auch im Bezug auf Gaming und präzise Ortung?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Wenn du auf EAX verzichten kannst sollte das PC350 auf jeden Fall besser sein. Hat dein Onboard-Sound eine Funktion für das Simulieren von Mehrkanal auf Stereo? (so wie etwas Dolby Virtual Headphone, CMSS3D, Dolby Pro Logic (II)). Damit wirst du auch auf nem Stereo-Headset ne gute Ortung haben, wenn dein Onboard-Sound sowas nicht unterstützt bleibt es natürlich bei Stereo und die Ortung ist nicht ganz so gut.
Also wenn es dir mehr um das Zocken geht dann wäre evtl doch ein PC161 in Verbindung mit X-Fi die bessere Wahl. Bei meiner Empfehlung für das PC350 stand vor allem die Klangqualität im Vordergrund.


----------



## Gutewicht (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich hab das was in meinem Treiber gefunden. Keine Ahnung ob es das richtige ist

Wenn ich noch mehr Screenshots machen soll, kein Problem


----------



## Gutewicht (16. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## rebel4life (16. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich würde einen Stereokopfhörer nur mit reinen Stereosignalen betreiben, die Ortung trotzdem möglich, denn die meisten Spiele simulieren sozusagen Surroundsound, das funktioniert einfach über unterschiedliche Zeitverzögerungen, da braucht man keine Lautsprecher von hinten usw., denn das Ohr selbst kann nicht direkt räumlich hören, das räumliche Gefühl entsteht durch unterschiedliche Frequenzen/Zeiten, irgendwo stand das mal genauer, müste man mal nachschauen. Kann aber auch sein, dass es nicht so ist...


----------



## Gast12348 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

@Gutewicht  Die option ist für was andere zuständig. Und zwar wenn ein AC3 Signal, Dolby Pro Logic 2 oder Dolby DTS signal vorhanden ist wird das decodiert und über die Stereoausgänge gesendet ( die decodier informationen liegen hier in nem frequenzgang der von nem Mensch nicht mehr wahrgenommen werden kann. Das ganze kann dann NUR durch einen Matrix Decoder entschlüsselt werden, Matrix Decoder findet man in alten Geräten, z.b Quadrophonie und Dolby Pro Logic Verstärker ( nicht pro logic 2 ) bei diesen geräten erstellt der Matrix decoder aus dem downmix von 2 kanal ein upmix auf 4 oder 5 bzw 6 Kanal. Das verfahren war damals vor 20 jahren das Standart verfahren für Dolby Surround übertragen z.b bei Videokassetten. Um diese option nutzen zu können brauchst du also einen Dolby Surround Verstärker oder einen Quadrophonie verstärker mit mehreren lautsprechern. 

@rebel4life stimmt soweit, man kann das auch einfach ausdrücken, das nennt sich Dopplereffekt beim Stereohören. Beim Dolby Surround oder Quadrophonie wird mit der phasenverschieben gearbeitet, und bei den Rear Speakern zusätzlich mit nem beschnittenen Frequenzgang ( was auch der grund ist warum man für Rear Speaker keine Fullrange lautsprecher brauch, daher hat man als Rear meist kleine Sats oder Regallautsprecher ) 
Bei Dolby Prologic 2 wird nur mit der phasenverschiebung gearbeitet und die Rear speaker bekommen keine geschnittenen frequenzgänge ab. 

Bei DTS ist das ganze wiederum anders, da brauchs keine phasenverschiebung und laufzeitkorrektur, da dies bereits beim aufnehmen passiert. DTS:Neo6 z.b find ich persönlich viel detailierter und klingt einfach viel mehr nach Surround als es Dolby Pro Logic 2 macht da hier nicht mit effekten rumgespielt wird. 

Die X-FI ist übrigends im stande alle Dolby Signale zu decodieren, ebenso wie DTS signale, und grad bei DTS:Neo6 zeigt die X-FI ihr volles potential wenns um Räumliches hören geht, vorrausgesezt man nuzt die X-FI als Decoder. 

Die X-FI hat auch noch nen hübsches Gimmik, nennt sich 3D-CMSS, die schnittstelle ermöglicht es aus jedem beliebigen Surroundformat ein Upmix auf 2 Kanal zu erstellen, für die 2Kanal wiedergabe, hier simuliert die X-FI mit effekten wie Rebel4life sie angesprochen hat den Surroundsound aufm Kopfhörer mit einem erstaunlichen resultat. Besonders perfekt bemerkbar macht sich das bei Battlefield 2 z.b selbst hier kannste mim Stereo Kopfhörer präzise z.b nen schuss orten. Das funktioniert auch relativ gut wenn man Stereospeaker nuzt, allerding muss man dann wirklich im Stereodreieck sitzen weil sonst der effekt nicht so rüberkommt wie er soll ( was man aber bei der X-FI dank laufzeitkorrektur bzw phasenverschiebung auf jedem speaker auch wieder ein wenig kompensieren kann )


----------



## nfsgame (16. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich hab hier noch zwei Hifi-Komponenten rumstehen die aber beide nen Fehler haben, vlt könnt ihr mir sagen was es sein kann was da spinnt:
Das eine Gerät ist nen Tuner von AKAI. Von einem Tag auf den anderen kam der Ton nur noch sehr Leise aus den Anschlussbuchsen. Ich muss den Verstärker schon auf knapp 1/2 drehen damit man Zimmerlautstärke hat. Woran kanns denn liegen?
Das zweite Sorgenkind ist nen Denon DCD-595 (glaub ich, ist auch schon älter). Auch nach der (vorsichtigen) Laserreinigung werden CDs nur noch mit viel Glück und mehreren Versuchen eingelesen. Selbstgebrannte mag er schon gar nicht mehr. Auch das Problem ist von einem Tag auf den anderen aufgetreten.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, zum Wegschmeißen sind beide zu schade. Wenn ihr wollt kann ich auch noch Bilder von Geräteinneren machen.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Hat sich der klang verschlechtert beim Akai ? Verzerrt er ? Is die Bass Kontrolle noch vorhanden oder labert der nur noch im bassbereich, falls ja dann dürften die Kondensatoren vom Amp sich dem ende nähern, bei alten Amps trocknen die ohnehin sehr gern aus. Könnt aber auch sein falls das schon nen amp mit STK baustein ist das jenes langsam den geist aufgibt, aber falls das so ist isses eh kein sehr hochwertiger ob da sich ne reperatur lohnt is die andere frage. Kann aber genauso gut die Vorstufe sein wenn das nich alles in einem Baustein untergebracht ist. 


Bei dem Denon wird der Laser bzw der Fokus verstellt sein, da gibts 2 möglichkeiten, entweder du hast nen osziloskop und die Datenblätter, oder du probierst mit sehr sehr sehr viel feingefühl den Laser wieder zu justieren, wenn der Poti nich hinüber is, welcher Poti allerdings für den Laser zuständig is must du raten oder nen Schaltplan zu hand ziehen. Beides benötigt aber viel feingefühl den dabei kann man sich schnell auch den Laser schrotten. 

Aber das sind alles nur mutmassungen ob das alles stimmt was ich so geschrieben hab kann man leider nicht beurteilen ohne das teil selbst in den händen zu haben.


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Hmm, OK, Danke schonmal. 
Bei Akai ist der Ton nur leiser geworden, der Klang ist gleichgeblieben. Endstufen sind ja keine drinn, ist ja nur nen Tuner und kein Verstärker/Receiver . Der Fehler tritt ja auch am Technics und am Kenwood auf.
Achso: Sobald man die Antenne abmacht oder man auf einer Frequenz ist die nicht gut empfangen werden kann wird man wieder angebrüllt. Und wenn man vom Monoempfangsmodus auf den Automodus wechselt gibts nur nen lautes "Plopp",aber dann kommt gar kein Ton mehr raus.

Beim Denon muss ich mal gucken. Nen Oszi hab ich leider nicht hier und von den Geräten die ich hab sind die beiden Sorgenkinder die einzigen beiden wozu ich keine Datenblätter/Schaltpläne hab. 
Wo in der Richtung würde der Poti denn sitzen? Kannst du das so grob sagen ohne das Gerät in der Hand zu halten?


----------



## Gast12348 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ohje ohje, das kommt davon wenn Männer multitasking machen  Irgendwie hab ich Tuner mit receiver vertauscht gestern  Tschuldigung.


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Macht nix .

edit: Hab mal Bilder vom Tunerinnenleben hochgeladen. CD-Playerr folgt dann heut nachmittag.


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Tschuldigung für den Doppelpost aber erstens möcht ich den Thread hier wieder aus der Versenkung holen und zweitens hab ich ne Frage:

Ist es normal das wenn der Verstärker warm ist - also nen bisschen gejagt wurde - der Hochtonbereich nen bisschen weniger Agressiv und der Tieftonbereich nen bisschen "knackiger" und halt "tiefer" () wird?


----------



## rebel4life (5. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ja und nein. Da wird die Arbeitspunktgegenkopplung wohl nicht ganz ausgereift sein.


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ist das nun gut oder schlecht?


----------



## 1821984 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Das ist schlecht. Ein verstärker sollte grad bei etwas höheren Pegeln die höhen sauber halten, ohne das sie das schreien anfangen oder gar nicht angemessen mit dem Mittelton oder Tiefton mitkommen.
Das ein verstärker warm wird, ist ganz normal, weil die Kondensatoren usw. halt arbeiten bzw. grßeren lasten ausgesetzt sind. Ein Lautstärkeregler ist nichts anderes, als ein Poti (Wiederstand), den man regelt.


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Das mit dem Warm werden ist mir ja schon klar. Bin ja kein erstklässler mehr . 
Naja, dann wirds halt malwieder Zeit für was neues  .


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



nfsgame schrieb:


> Das mit dem Warm werden ist mir ja schon klar. Bin ja kein erstklässler mehr .
> Naja, dann wirds halt malwieder Zeit für was neues  .



Dir hats aber nicht etwa den Kenwood zerwichst, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Doch der Kenwood hat diese eigenarten . Naja, erstmal auf Garantie gehen. Ist ja ein Jahr Händlergarantie drauf, nen bisschen sollte noch über sein.


----------



## nfsgame (12. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich glaub ich bekomm nochmal irgendwann nen Doppelpostpreis .

Aber ich hab malwieder nen Problem: Sobald ich meinen Rechner anhab hab ich nurnoch Rauschen und Knetern im Radio. Wenn der Rechner aus ist ist der Empfang glasklar. HAb die Antenne schon anders hingepackt und über Kabel versucht, aber es hilft nix . Kann man da irgendwas machen?


----------



## b0s (12. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Du hast vermutlich ein Gehäuse mit Plexiglas-Fenster?
Diese entsprechen nicht den Standards für EMV (Elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit), dementsprechend kann es sich auswirken. Allerdings hatte ich so ein Phänomen noch nie.


----------



## nfsgame (12. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich hab das Thermaltake Xaser VI. Hat an der linken Siete zwei große Plexifenster, ja. Ist aber auch viel MESH dran. 
Wäre also die einzige möglichkeit nen neues Gehäuse?


----------



## rebel4life (12. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Für einen Test kannst du auch ruhig das Gehäuse mit feinmaschigem Drahtgeflecht oder einer Alufolie umwickeln, diese Schicht musst du dann aber natürlich mit der Masse el. leitfähig verbinden, sprich irgendwo an einer Gehäuseschraube anklemmen oder ähnliches.

Wenn das Problem dann gelöst ist, dann kannst du dich zwischen einer anderen Antenne fürs Radio, einem neuen Gehäuse oder einem art Gitter für die Scheibe entscheiden...


----------



## nfsgame (12. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Okay, werd ich gleich mal machen. Danke für den Tip . 
Was für ne ANtenne würde ich denn dann brauchen? Weil das Problem gibts ja auch wenn ich das Radio ans Kabelnetz anschließe.


----------



## rebel4life (12. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Das Radio ist sicherlich mit dem Verstärker verbunden und dieser mit dem PC, oder? Falls ja, dann steck einfach mal die Verbindung zwischen PC und Verstärker ab und teste es dann nochmal bei laufendem PC Betrieb, könnte nämlich auch ein Masseproblem sein.


----------



## nfsgame (12. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das Radio ist sicherlich mit dem Verstärker verbunden und dieser mit dem PC, oder? Falls ja, dann steck einfach mal die Verbindung zwischen PC und Verstärker ab und teste es dann nochmal bei laufendem PC Betrieb, könnte nämlich auch ein Masseproblem sein.


Du hast es erfasst . Teste ich jetzt mal.

edit: Verbindung kappen hilft nicht .


----------



## Mr.Green (16. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

hallo!

ich weiss jetz nicht ob das hier so rein passt aber ich hab ma ne frage 

ich habe heute versucht meinen pc an den AVR mit einem Toslink kabel zu verbinden.
leider scheint die soundkarte(die,die beim asus maximus ii formula dabei war)kein signal zusenden.
das komische daran ist ,dass wenn ich skype starte kann ich dieses start geräusch davon auf der anlage hören, aber sonst nix keine musik oder sonst was.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell wieter helfen


----------



## doceddy (16. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Ich hab mal eine Frage.
Was lohnt sich mehr bei meinem Teufel Concept E2: Die Decoderstation 3/5, damit ich die Anlage digital anschliessen kann, oder eine Soundkarte wie Creative X-FI oder Asus Xonar ?


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****



Mr.Green schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich weiss jetz nicht ob das hier so rein passt aber ich hab ma ne frage
> 
> ...


Ich gehe mal davon aus du hast Vista oder 7. Dann musst du in den Audioeinstellungen den S/PDIF Ausgang als Standartaudiogerät definieren.



			
				doceddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal eine Frage.
> Was lohnt sich mehr bei meinem Teufel Concept E2: Die Decoderstation 3/5, damit ich die Anlage digital anschliessen kann, oder eine Soundkarte wie Creative X-FI oder Asus Xonar ?


Also ich würde sagen die Soundkarte, weil damit du die Decoderstation voll nutzen kannst brauchst du eh ne Karte die Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect kann .


----------



## Mr.Green (16. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

Danke für den tipp 
funzt jetz super


----------



## sinthor4s (16. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Diskusionsthread****

@nfsgame: sag mal was hast du über haupt für eine antenne Oô
wenn ich zum beispiel mal eben ein radioempfang schnell testen will fass ich einfachc kurz auf den antennenanschluss und ich hab mit meinem körper als antenne einen brillianten empfang


----------



## Jazzman (17. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hi
ich hab mal ne Frage zum Thema Sound:
Also ich habe im Moment 2 Stand frontlautsprecher mit 8 Ohm, kann aber sehr günstig an 2 weitere Lautsprecher kommen, (damit ich Surround Sound habe bei Filmen) diese haben allerdings "nur" 4 Ohm.
Nun meine Frage, kriege ich da Schwierigkeiten wenn ich die beide zusammen an einen AV Receiver anschließe? Also mache ich mir da was kaputt, oder sind die Rear Speaker dann z.B. wegen des geringeren Wiederstandes lauter als die anderen?

Mfg
Jazzman


----------



## exa (17. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

so Leute, war letztens am Grübeln:

hab überlegt, das so ne HD Soundkarte ganz nett wäre, allerdings braucht man dann ein vollaktives System, oder eben nen Verstärker...

was ja wiederum unsinnig ist, da man dann ja auch einen AV Receiver mit allem drum und dran nehmen kann, einfach den Sound per Digitalsignal aus dem Onboard rausschleift und dann den Receiver machen lässt?

ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, denn 200 Tacken für ne Soundkarte ist ja nicht unbedingt günstig...


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Jop, oder mehr, da könntest du auch schon erste 5.1 A/V Receicver bekommen. Den Sony aus dem Thread von Lee zum Beispiel oder einen Onkyo.


----------



## Jazzman (17. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

könnte mir auch jemand helfen? (frage siehe oben)^^


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ja bekommst du, außer dein AV kann mit den zwei Widerständen umgehen, schaue dazu auf der Herstellerwebsite, aber normalerweise sollten 8 und 4 Ohm nicht funktionieren, außer du hast auch evtl. einen Button A-B Lautsprecher und kannst da verschiedene Widerstände einstellen.


----------



## Jazzman (17. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hm
ich hab einen Yamaha RX V663, da kann man zwar Lautsprecher A und B auswählen, aber ob man da Wiederstände einstellen kann steht da nicht und weiß ich auch nicht genau..... Ich hab bis jetzt immer das Auto setup verwendet und halt automatisch einmessen lassen.

Was würde den passieren wenn ich die Boxen anschließen würde und das Autosetup starten würde?


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Schlimmstenfalls passiert es, dass etwas durchbrennt, ob im Receiver oder in den Boxen... Weniger Widerstand...^^


----------



## Jazzman (17. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ok
das ist natürlich jetzt sch### da kann man Boxen für über 600€ für unter 100€  kriegen und man kann die nicht anschließen .

Gibts da nicht irgend eine Art Wiederstandsadapter () den man dazwischen montieren kann?


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hmm, also konventionelles ist mir da nicht bekannt, kannst ja selber einen Widerstand dazwischen löten... aber ob das dann klingt oder überhaupt geht


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Das geht, kann man mit WinISD Alpha berechnen .


----------



## Overlocked (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Jop Das Programm ist spitze, außer dass es etwas kompliziert ist und dass es sich nicht beenden lässt...


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Overlocked schrieb:


> Jop Das Programm ist spitze, außer dass es etwas kompliziert ist und dass es sich nicht beenden lässt...


Joa, das hab ich auch schon festgestellt . Naja, ist halt Alpha .


----------



## rebel4life (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ein Widerstand ist ein lineares Bauteil und verändert daher nicht den Frequenzgang, nur hast du das Problem, dass es ein Lastwiderstand sein muss, denn an diesem wird tatsächlich Leistung umgesetzt. Kapazitiv oder induktiv würde das auch gehen, jedoch hat man dann kein lineares Bauteil drinnen, dafür wäre die Wärmeentwicklung gleich Null.


----------



## Jazzman (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Also wenn ich einen 4 Ohm Wiederstand "dazwischen löte" sollte das funktionieren?

Und war das mit WinISD Alpha auf mein Problem bezogen? falls ja was soll ich damit berechnen?


----------



## rebel4life (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Mit WinISD kannst du entsprechende passive Filter berechnen, das ist aber hier vollkommen uninteressant.

Die Widerstände werden aber nicht billig sein, je nach Lautsprecher kannst du da schon mit 5-20W rechnen...


----------



## Jazzman (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

hm
also wenn ich sowas in der art:edit: sorry, der Conrad Link funktioniert nicht, einfach Keramik Wiederstand 4,7 OHm bei der suche eingeben....

zwischen die beiden Kabel jeweisl je Lautsprecher Löte sollte das funktionieren?


----------



## rebel4life (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Such den Widerstand bei Reichelt raus, da ist das verlinken für manche wohl leichter...


----------



## Jazzman (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

hm 
da haben die den nicht, aber der sieht so aus 5W AXIAL 1,0 Hochlast-Drahtwiderstände 5 Watt, axial - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert
nur hat der 10W Leistung und 4,7 Ohm
Allerdings haben die Boxen ne (theoretische) Sinusleistung von 300W, ob die da reichen....?

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das man Lautsprecher in Reihe schalten kann (Also die beiden 8 Ohmer in Reihe-> 4Ohm) und die anderen könnte ich dann auch so anschließen? oder funktioniert das nicht/werden die nicht als 2 Boxen erkannt?


----------



## rebel4life (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Du darfst die Toleranz nicht bergessen.

Willst du etwa die verlinkten Boxen von Conrad kaufen? Die kannst du nämlich wegschmeißen, sind der letzte Rotz. Da lieber ne gebrauchte Conton GLE, davon hast du mehr...

http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQARwAAGahK8se4ca27a3cde6179175ef0528d49a345b

Aber wie ich schon sagte ist es egal, sofern du nicht voll aufdrehst.


----------



## Jazzman (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

nein, nen Paar  JWS  Proson V Series Twins 1000 (sehr gute Boxen aus Schweden)
und im Moment habe ich schon ein paar KEF iQ50..


Wie meinst du das jetzt mit egal? Also wenn ich nicht zu weit aufdrehe könnte ich die auch so anschließen, oder........? Wären die dann nicht wegen des geringeren Wiederstandes lauter?


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wenn du nur maximal halb aufdrehst dürfte rein physikalisch nichts passieren.
Die Lautstärke ist zwar vom Strom abhängig, jeder Lautsprecher ist aber unterschiedlich effektiv weshalb ein 4Ohm Lautsprecher bei gleicher Spannung immer noch leiser sein kann als ein 8Ohm Modell.


----------



## Jazzman (18. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

hm ok
und wenn ich jeweils pro Lautsprecher und Kabelader einen der oben vorgeschlagenen Wiederstände dazwischen klemme (im Kabel) könnte ich die "voll" aufdrehen?
Was mein Receiver eh nicht packt....^^


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wenn der Verstärker wirklich die angekündigten 95Watt pro Kanal liefert würde der Widerstand in Reihe über 40W ab bekommen, da ist der schon lange hin.
Du müsstest rein rechnerisch entweder vier 1Ohm Widerstände dieser Bauart in Reihe oder vier 16Ohm Widerstände parallel schalten um zumindest eine halbwegs passende Belastbarkeit zu erreichen.

Ich würde die Sache mit dem Vorwiderstand vergessen und mich einfach etwas am Lautstärkeregler zügeln.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich kann die Aussagen hier im Thread über Impedanz irgendwie nicht mit der Aussage von Nubert in Einklang bringen: (Sorry, die PDF, haben sie nicht mehr auf der Seite, deswegen der Google Cache)

IMPED ANZ

Bei modernen Lautsprechern und Verstärkern ist eine übereinstimmende Impedanz vernachlässigbar, so die Aussage. 

Würde übrigens auch zu meinen Systemen passen. Meine Canton GLE 490 haben nie mit einem echten 4Ohm Verstärker gespielt und Leben dennoch, trotz regelmäßigen Partypegeln.


----------



## Jazzman (19. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

hm ok 
dann vergess ich das mal mit den Wiederständen und lass die so laufen, Maximalpegel schafft der AVR schätze ich sowieso nicht, bei +10db ist da mit den KEFs schon die Sicherheitsabschaltung reingegangen.
Außerdem höre ich selber eher gerne "leise".

Dann mal danke an alle für eure Hilfe!


Mfg
Jazzman


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Die Impedanz ist eh frequenzabhängig, es gibt Frequenzen, bei denen der Lautsprecher schon fast wie ein Kurzschluss wirkt (unter 1Ohm, geschieht aber nur bei niedrigen Frequenzen)...

Halte dich also einfach mit dem Regler zurück, ist das einfachste.

Ich hab zwar Lastwiderstände, die die Leistung von 100W aushalten, die nehm ich aber nicht für sowas, sondern um damit auszumessen, ab wann der Verstärker clippt.

10,5Ohm Schiebewiderstand, hält bis zu 12A aus...


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

isses eigentlich gut wenn ich ne X-Fi xtreme music für 46€ gekriegt hab... also preis-leitungs-mäßig?

ich bin voll zufrieden... weiß nur ich ob das P-L-V stimmt


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Joa, ist ganz inordnung. Obwohl du (wenn du nur Musik hörst) mit der Xonar DX besser bedient gewesen wärest, die gibt sogar teilwiese günstiger glaub ich.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

In Anbetracht meiner Xonar D2 für 60€ inkl. eher weniger, allgemein ist der Deal aber nicht soo schlecht.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

aha... merk ich auch schon... bei musik muss man schon einbisschen rumrücken an den reglern und einstellen...aber spielemäßig isse top


----------



## Bond2602 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, undzwar besitze ich einen Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 250 Ohm und betreibe diesen an einer X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Pro. Mir wurde nun schon oft gesagt, mit einem Kopfhörerverstärker könne man da mehr rausholen. Jetzt habe ich sogar gelesen, es gäbe Soundkarten mit integriertem KH-Verstärker (zb. ASUS Xonar Essence).

Da ich an sich mit meiner Soundkarte ganz zufireden bin, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, einen KH-Verstärker dazu zu kaufen, oder doch lieber die Soundkarte zu wechseln?

Ich habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Verstärkern im Allgemeinen, desswegen bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen 

Danke schonmal


----------



## rebel4life (25. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Kopfhörerverstärker bringen nur bei extrem schlechten Kopfhörerausgängen etwas. Sprich vergiss es einfach. Mehr dazu kannst du im Hifi Forum lesen.


----------



## Bond2602 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Im Hifi Forum steht: "Wozu brauche ich einen Kopfhörervestärker?
Wenn man einen Verstärker, CD-Player o.ä. mit Kopfhörerausgang hat, braucht man grundsätzlich keinen separaten Kopfhörerverstärker."

Das scheint ja das zu sein, was du meintest.

Ich frage mich nur, was ich jetzt machen soll . Mir wird immer gesagt, die SoKa hat nicht die Power, deinen KH voll auszunutzen.

Sprich, wenn sich ein KHV nicht lohnt, muss es wohl (theoretisch) eine andere Soundkarte sein. Oder ist der Unterschied zu einer SoKa mit KHV nicht so groß, als dass ich mir jetzt eine neue kaufen müsste?


----------



## rebel4life (25. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Mit nem Oszi und nem Poti könntest du den Ausgangswiderstand deiner Soundkarte messen, aber so wirst du auch Werte im Internet finden.

Es wird aber vollkommen ausreichend sein wie du deinen KH jetzt betreibst.


----------



## Bond2602 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Alles klar, danke vorerst


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hat eigendlich schonmal jemand die neuen Yamaha Vollverstärker A-S1000 und A-S2000 gehört? Vom Design her orientieren die sich ja an den Yamaha-Stereo-Wurzeln inkl. Holzseitenteilen. Nur wie ist es klanglich um die Teile bestellt?


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich sitz vom Sound her jetzt ersteinmal nen paar Tage auffm trockenen. Eben hat meine Soundkarte den Löffel abgegeben. Bis die Xonar Essence STX da ist muss ich noch zwei-drei Tage warten. 
Ist nen Testbericht über die Essence gewünscht?


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

hab selbst die essence - macht im zusammenspiel mit den 2.0 motiv einen brauchbaren sound am pc.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Na, da läst doch hoffen . Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Essence sich schlägt wenn ihr Gegner Denon DCD-595 heißt . Bis jetzt ist daran soziemlich jede Soundkarte gescheitert .
Hab schonmal meine Sig angepasst und die Essence hinzugefügt.


----------



## Doney (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

hey kann jemand damit was anfang... is von nem spiel... fehlermeldung...


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Klingt für mich nach einem Bug im Spiel(welches eigentlich?) der nur zufällig das Soundmodul betrifft aber nicht von der Soundhardware her rührt.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Olstyle schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach einem Bug im Spiel(welches eigentlich?) der nur zufällig das Soundmodul betrifft aber nicht von der Soundhardware her rührt.


Würde ich auch sagen. Treiberproblem/Sound-Lib-Problem, aber nix an der Hardware. Würde sogar eher aufs Spiel tippen (mit DarkBasic erstellt???).


----------



## Gutewicht (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hallo alle zusammen...

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen Soundsystem (Teufel E100). Und zwar kommt bei Musik (Stereo) der Sound nur aus den Front und Center Speakern bzw vom Sub. Aus den Rear Speakern kommt kein Ton. 

Bei CSS und King Arthur klappt alles problemlos. Ich kann die Lautsprecher über den Treiber auch alle einzeln ansprechen. Ich hab im Treiber natürlich die Option aktiviert, dass Stereo Quellen auf allen Boxen wiedergegeben werden.

Ich nutze den onbord Sound meines Asus P5Q Pro (Realtek)

Hier mal ein Screen: (mehr gibts im Anhang)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Erstmal solltest du die beiden Häkchen bei "Lautsprecher mit gesamtem Frequenzbereich" rausnehmen, denn dein Front und Rear-Lautsprecher sind nur Satelitten die eben NICHT den gesamten Frequenzbereich wiedergeben können, sondern nur Mitten und Höhen.
Wenn du dann immernoch nix aus den Rear-Lautsprechern hörst solltest du evtl. mal ein anderes Musik-Abspiel-Programm versuchen, z.B. foobar2000.


----------



## Gutewicht (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

fetten DAnk das hat geholfen

Ich hab zusätzlich noch die rear ein wenig verstärkt, jetzt passt es perfekt


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Kleine Ankündigung meinerseits. Ein kleines großes Update meiner Anlage:

Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer schwarz Stueck: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Vermutlich wird es dazu wieder einen ausführlichen Bericht geben. Wenn ihr also Fragen habt oder bestimmte Dinge ausführlich erklärt bekommen wollt, dann meldet euch. Das Babe müsste nächste Woche bei mir sein.

EDIT:

Ist übrigens ein Auslaufmodell, das ursprünglich mal für das Doppelte über die Ladentheke ging (wenn man ihn darüber heben konnte).


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

der ist ja niedlich, und so leicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich hatte sogar Glück beim Ausmessen. Ein paar cm höher und ich müsste mir überlegen meinen Fernseher höher zu stellen. 60cm Höhe ist gerade so die Schmerzgrenze.

Ist das größte Modell der Canton AS Serie


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ach so groß is der doch garnicht und nen leichtgewicht isser auch 

Ne ma im ernst, schaut niedlich aus *g* Messmicro vorhanden ? mich würd der Frequenzgang interesieren, Wie groß is der speaker eigentlich der drinne sizt ?


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

och jo, der wird schon ordentlich mitspielen - keine frage.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

12,5"

Messinstrumente werde ich von Freunden aus den Ingenieurs Studiengängen besorgen. Hoffentlich klappt das.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

so ein schallpegel schätzeisen hab ich mal bei teufel mitbestellt - sind klasse zum einpegeln der anlage geeignet.


----------



## rebel4life (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Der ist wirklich ziemlich klein, der Sub. In die Ecke sollte man ihn aber trotzdem nicht stellen...

Besteht eigentlich Interesse an nem Test von:

-NAD C325BEE 
-M-Audio 2496
-2x TangBand W69 in einem Subwoofer

Ansonsten mach ich mir vieleicht Arbeit umsonst...


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Tangband wär vieleicht interesant, Ovale Bässe findet man ja nicht oft, ehrlich gesagt fällt mir da auf anhieb auch nur Infinity ein die in den 80er jahren Ovale Bässe gebaut haben, allerdings für CarHifi.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Meine Xonar Essence STX ist da. Mach mich jetzt ans Testen.

@rebel4life: Klar also mich würde der Test interessieren. Testest du an deinen Kompakt-Cantons?


----------



## rebel4life (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Jup. Natürlich an den Cantons, woran sonst?  

Ausm Wohnzimmer kann ich die anderen Cantons nicht einfach so nehmen, wäre zu viel Arbeit die abzubauen...


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

So, mein neuer Sub ist da. Pünktlich zum Wochenende.



dfence schrieb:


> Ach so groß is der doch garnicht und nen leichtgewicht isser auch
> 
> Ne ma im ernst, schaut niedlich aus *g* Messmicro vorhanden ? mich würd der Frequenzgang interesieren, Wie groß is der speaker eigentlich der drinne sizt ?



Du bist gut, ich brauchte eine viertel Stunde um von der Eingangstür in mein Hörzimmer zu kommen. Geschätzter Weg: 6 Meter. Treppen und Türen inklusive.

DB-Messgerät ist so gut wie sicher. Ein richtiges Messmicro wird allerdings schwer. Wenn dann nur in der FH. 




rebel4life schrieb:


> Der ist wirklich ziemlich klein, der Sub. In die Ecke sollte man ihn aber trotzdem nicht stellen...



Im Moment steht er etwas rechts vor dem Fernseher auf Ebene der LS. Woanders habe ich schlichtweg keinen Platz (siehe Bilder im Bilderthread).


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Feiner Sub, wie teuer ist denn der Dicke? Würde ich keine Fahrschule macchen, hätte ich mir schon längst alles von Klipsch geholt, Center, Rear + Sub.... Aber Nunja


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

388 € bei einem Amazon Dritthändler: Hirsch-Ille

Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer schwarz Stueck: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das Modell ist ein Auslaufmodell. Die komplette AS-Serie gibt es mittlerweile in einer .2 Version (also 105.2, 85.2). Der 125 wurde nicht fortgeführt. Vermutlich weil Canton zunehmend auf "System-Passend" setzt und der 125 einfach zu groß für die GLE Serie ist.

Ein absolutes Schnäppchen. Für keine 400 € bekommt man normalerweise nicht so ein Monster (UVP ca. 900 €). Schon gar nicht, wenn man sich die Anschlüsse hinten anschaut. Alles was man braucht oder brauchen könnte.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hmm, gute wahl  Meiner wird der hier werden: hifisound eShop   -  KLIPSCH RW-12D AKTIV-SUBWOOFER   A

Aber eben anstatt den 850 € nur unter 500 €, in der Stereoplay als Highlight ausgezeichnet... Wobei die StandLS von mir auch so schon enormn Druck aufbauen, allerdings mit EQ und Tone Control Einstellungen


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Nicht zu glauben, aber der Diss-Thread ist auf die 4 Seite gefallen. Dann kram ich ihn mal aus.

Nach längerem Probe-Hören habe ich den AKG K 701 bestellt, um ENDLICH jede Musik-Richtung optimal abzudecken.  In paar Tagen müsste er ankommen. 

Habs mir so gedacht:


Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro (macht _Wumms_ und _Zisch_) --> z.B. Elektro, R|n|B, Metal und Pop, Spiele und Filme

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a114314.html

AKG K 701 (sehr fein aufgelöst und neutral, sensibel und weiträumig) --> z.B. Klassik, Soul und Jazz, Orchestra 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a165864.html

Senni HD 600 (angehobener Grundton, viel Farbe und Wärme) --> z.B. Rock, Vocal, Folk, Latin, Country

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a31994.html


Oder seht ihr da noch Bedarf nach einem zusätzlichen Hörer? Oder kennt ihr einen besseren Ersatz für die bestehenden?


----------



## Hai0815 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Nicht zu glauben, aber der Diss-Thread ist auf die 4 Seite gefallen. Dann kram ich ihn mal aus.
> 
> Nach längerem Probe-Hören habe ich den AKG K 701 bestellt, um ENDLICH jede Musik-Richtung optimal abzudecken.  In paar Tagen müsste er ankommen.
> 
> ...



also mit dem AKG machste auf jeden fall in der richtung nix falsch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Danke und nicht schlecht, bist ja auch bestens ausgestattet. 
Woher haste eigentlich den Plexi-Ständer? 

(Sieht aus jeden Fall hochwertiger aus, als der Orginale von AKG.  2 Cent Material-Wert...)


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wo bekommt man überhaupt Ständer für KHs her? Ich bin schon die ganze Zeiot auf der Suche und finde nix .


----------



## Hai0815 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Danke und nicht schlecht, bist ja auch bestens ausgestattet.
> Woher haste eigentlich den Plexi-Ständer?
> 
> (Sieht aus jeden Fall hochwertiger aus, als der Orginale von AKG.  2 Cent Material-Wert...)



da haste recht - was die da beilegen ist absolut unterste schublade für einen Kopfhörer dieser preisklasse...

den plexiglashalter habe ich von einem aus nem hifi-forum - der hat seinen AKG verkauft und sich nen stax geholt, da war der über und für 20,- euro hat er schließlich den besitzer gewechselt...

aber wo man solche ständer erwerben kann weiss ich leider auch nicht - da bleibt wahrscheinlich nur selbstbau übrig...


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Achso, ne, denn ich habe schon öfters Recherchen gemacht und anscheinend gibt es nicht wirklich einen Markt für Kopfhörer-Ständer.

Die Unteren sehen auch edel und hochwertig aus, kosten aber unverschämte 100€ bei Ebay.

Finde es aber auch bemerkenswert, dass dieses Forum bezüglich Sound immer anspruchsvoller wird. Immer mehr lassen sich auf Kopfhörer statt Headsets und immer mehr auf Kompakt- und Standlautprecher statt Brüllwürfeln ein. Und wenn mal wieder ein "Headset gesucht"-Thread aufmacht, dann wisst ihr ja, was ihr reinschreiben solllt.  Auf jeden Fall ists gut, dass es sich so entwickelt, bin nämlich schon in anderen Foren daran gescheitert. 

Und gut, wenn man ein richtiger Freak ist, dann geht man ins HiFi-Forum, aber wieso nicht immer empfehlen was besser ist? 

Danke fürs Zuhören. 

cYa

3B


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Kann der positiven Entwicklung hier im Forum nur zu stimmen, mittlerweile scheint sich ja endlich durchgesetzt zu haben, dass mn Soundanlagen lange behält... 
Ps: Hab meinen RW 12 D nun gut eingepegelt. Den hört man nur, wenn er auch wirklich gefordert ist...


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich find die Entwicklung hier auch gut . Aber das war doch nicht anders zu erwarten *schleim* .

Im Hifi-Forum bin ich übrigens auch .


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

sind wir nicht alle bluna ähh.. im hifi-forum?


----------



## Senfgurke (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Nochmal zurück zu den Ständern für Kopfhörer.
Ich hab von meiner Mum so einen Kopf bekommen 
Allerdings in schwarz, passt besser zu den Kopfhörern (Medusa Gaming Headset oder AKG K518DJ) 

Der hatte vorher nen Hut an und stand bestimmt 10 Jahre in der Ecke -.-'


----------



## rebel4life (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Kannst dem Teil ja noch ne Sonnenbrille spendieren.


----------



## Senfgurke (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



> Kannst dem Teil ja noch ne Sonnenbrille spendieren.


Hällt nich, der hat nich so viel Grips, dass der Kopf groß genug wäre 


Mal ein Foto gemacht, ja ist extrem staubig


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> sind wir nicht alle bluna ähh.. im hifi-forum?



Jap, im Hifi-Forum treib ich auch mein Unwesen.... ^^


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Nur komisch, den einzigen der mir im Hififorum mit bekanntem Namen begegnet ist ist rebel4life.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



nfsgame schrieb:


> Nur komisch, den einzigen der mir im Hififorum mit bekanntem Namen begegnet ist ist rebel4life.



Ich unter DevilX96...


----------



## rebel4life (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich unter "rebel4life".


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Gaaaanz primitiv "nfsgame" .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

ich unter "afireinside1988"  aber ich bin eher lesend dort unterwegs, kommt selten vor das ich meinen senf dazu geb ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, gibts Anfang Dezember vielleicht schon Den RC 62 sowie ein paar RS 62  Aber mal schauen, Geld fällt ja leider nicht vom Himmel...


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hey, goil ! Du Berichtest ja hoffentlich wenns soweit ist ?


Ich werd meinen Aufrüstwahn auch fortsetzen: Ins Wohn-/Schlafzimmer kommt bald nen gebrauchter Denon AVC-A1/A1D. Sind günstig zu bekommen und außer das die neueren ne bessere Ausstattung haben sind die gleich .


----------



## rebel4life (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Weihnachtsgeld ist schon was schönes, nur leider will der Führerschein auch bezahlt werden. -.-

Ansonsten hätte es neue Standboxen gegeben...


----------



## Pokerclock (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Je nachdem was bei mir rein kommt, gibt es den GLE450 Center und für Hinten zwei GLE430 mit Standfuß. Damit wäre das Heimkino-Set komplett.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hey, goil ! Du Berichtest ja hoffentlich wenns soweit ist ?
> 
> 
> Ich werd meinen Aufrüstwahn auch fortsetzen: Ins Wohn-/Schlafzimmer kommt bald nen gebrauchter Denon AVC-A1/A1D. Sind günstig zu bekommen und außer das die neueren ne bessere Ausstattung haben sind die gleich .



Jap, aber dann gibts schon den kompletten Rundumschlag  Da werd ich dann nen komplett neuen Thread mit richtig viel Bildern machen... Aber bis dahin...

@rebel4life: Der Führerschein hat bei mir auch das Aufrüsten verhindert... -.- Aber der ist Gott sei Dank bezahlt, fehlt nur noch die Prüfung 

@nfsgame: Der Denon AVC-A1/A1D is ja ein Vieh Worin liegt ein eig. der Unterschied zw. nem AV Receiver und Verstärker?


----------



## Stormbringer (1. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Devil96 schrieb:


> Worin liegt ein eig. der Unterschied zw. nem AV Receiver und Verstärker?



...der eine hat ein radio eingebaut... 

btw: hifi-forum = luxx = equilibrium


----------



## Lee (3. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich habs getan, ich habs getan. Und ich bin.......... Happy 

Grad die Bestellung für ein Paar Nubox 481 und 5m nuCable abgeschickt.
Meine ersten richtigen Lautsprecher 

Ich hoffe ich kann die ohne Sub auch gut betreiben. Nochmal 400€ für einen Sub habe ich nicht. Und den von meinem CEM will ich irgendwie nicht verwenden^^


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

So ich hab mich nun auch entschlossen für mein angehendes Heimkino nen kleinen Dolby Digital Reveiver zu kaufen, ist nen Yamaha RX-V440 geworden, einer der gründe liegt darin das die Endstufen 2 OHM laststabil sind das, war für mich nen wichtiges kriterium, auch das man bei Yamaha selbst direkt nen einblick ins innenleben des Amps bekommt hat mich irgendwie überzeugt, gibt nur wenige hersteller die sowas machen. Bin mal gespannt wie der kleine sich gegen nen großen Stereo Amp schlägt und vorallem was der aus meinen Boxen rausholt.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Lee schrieb:


> Grad die Bestellung für ein Paar Nubox 481 und 5m nuCable abgeschickt.
> Meine ersten richtigen Lautsprecher



Na da ist doch mal eine Nachricht. Erzähl uns deine Erfahrungen, wenn di sie mal gehört hast. Evtl. Zeit für einen kleinen Thread in Form eines Erfahrungsberichtes? Muss ja nicht gleich ein großer Test werden.


----------



## Lee (3. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Kann ich dann machen


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Lee schrieb:


> Kann ich dann machen



Glückwunsch zu deinen ehrlichen Lautsprechern...


----------



## Bu11et (4. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hallo, hab ne kurze Frage zu meiner Soundkarte (X-Fi Titanium) und wollte deswegen keinen extra Thema anfangen. Unzwar geht bei mir das Frontpannel immer "aus", wenn ich irgend ein Update oder sonstiges mache. Als ob der Treiber die Stromzufur kappen würde. Und wenn ich den Originaltreiber wieder mit "Reparieren" draufinstaliere gehts wieder an. Hat jemand änliches Problem oder ne Lösung dafür?


----------



## Lee (4. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



			
				Nubert schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihre Sendung wurde soeben mit United Parcel Service versendet



Möglicherweise kommen die schon morgen 

Wie lange und auf welcher Lautstärke sollte ich sie einspielen lassen?
Und habt ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Ratschläge für einen Noob wie mich?

Gruß, Lee


----------



## Pokerclock (4. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Normalerweise steht das im Handbuch.

Lautstärke nicht mehr als 70db. Also gehobene Zimmerlautstärke. 

Erst nach dem Einspielen (10-30h) die eigentliche Aufstellung, sowie Klangeinstellungen am Amp. vornehmen.

Für das Einspielen verschiedene Musikgenre verwenden.


----------



## Stormbringer (4. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

zieh dir irgendwo ein rosa-rauschen testtrack und lass den laufen.


----------



## xb@x360 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hey Leute ,

werde mir das Teufel E 300 "Digital" System bestellen , was meint ihr zum System ?

GrEEtz


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Kommt aufs Anwendungsgebiet an.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



xb@x360 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ,
> 
> werde mir das Teufel E 300 "Digital" System bestellen , was meint ihr zum System ?
> 
> GrEEtz



In meiner Signatur findest du einen Link zu meinem Test-Bericht des Concept E 300, ich habe es allerdings ohne Decoderstation, da ich die nicht benötige.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wenn du richtig Heimkino machen willst (sprich nicht nur vorm PC sondern am Fernseher) würd ich zu einem nicht PC System greifen bzw das ganze selbst zusammenstellen 

Canton


----------



## Lee (10. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

So, ich hab jetzt die Nubert seit 5 Tagen. Nachdem ich Anfangs ziemlich enttäuscht war, bin ich jetzt doch zufrieden mit den Boxen. Ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied zum Sateliten+SW System.

Am Wochenende werde ich, wenn ich Zeit finde, einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht dazu schreiben. Schon im Vorab muss ich aber sagen, er wird nicht sehr umfangreich werden. Mangels Erfahrung und Ahnung im Soundbereich kann ich kaum nützliche Klangbeschreibungen etc. machen. Auch fehlt mir der Vergleich mit anderen Lautsprechern/Verstärkern. 

Gruß, Lee


----------



## Pokerclock (11. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Lee schrieb:


> Am Wochenende werde ich, wenn ich Zeit finde, einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht dazu schreiben. Schon im Vorab muss ich aber sagen, er wird nicht sehr umfangreich werden.



Hauptsache es gibt ein paar Bilder.


----------



## rebel4life (11. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Es läuft doch eh drauf hinaus, dass du so mit dem Musik hören beschäftigt bist, dass du es am Wochenende nicht mit nem kleinen Test schaffst.


----------



## Lee (11. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> Es läuft doch eh drauf hinaus, dass du so mit dem Musik hören beschäftigt bist, dass du es am Wochenende nicht mit nem kleinen Test schaffst.


Währenddessen kann man doch auch Musikhören


----------



## The_Freak (12. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

eine frage zwischendurch:

was haltet nen ihr eigentlich von Bose?
Insbesondere den Companion 5 Multimedia boxen?
Bringt der kleine sub und die kleinen satelliten überhaupt was?

Die Tests die ich find im Internet meinen alle nur überragend, kann mir das aber nicht so ganz vorstellen.


----------



## rebel4life (12. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

BOSE -> Buy Other Sound Equipment

War nicht weiter vorne ne Grafik mit dem "tollen" Frequenzloch. 

Ich finde diese Tests zwar ganz nett, aber daran orientieren würde ich mich nicht. Ich hab meine eigenen Ohren und gut, ich hab nicht die von den "Testern".


----------



## Stormbringer (14. November 2009)

alle zwei monate wieder kommt die lustige frage "ey, was'n mit bose?"
und nein, diesmal sag ich nix. 



The_Freak schrieb:


> Die Tests die ich find im Internet meinen alle nur überragend, kann mir das aber nicht so ganz vorstellen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig Heimkino machen willst (sprich nicht nur vorm PC sondern am Fernseher) würd ich zu einem nicht PC System greifen bzw das ganze selbst zusammenstellen
> 
> Canton



Naja, kommt halt immer auf die Raumgröße an


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (14. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

auch wieder wahr  Man muss daas ganze ja auch nicht so überdimensionieren. Mein Wohnzimmer zum Beispiel ist mehr ein "Heimkinozimmer" als ein Wohnzimmer  

Ich werd am Montag denk ich mal Bilder machen 

Wenn jetzt noch der Beamer kommt schmeis ich den 52" raus


----------



## exa (15. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

So, um mal wieder auf ein anderes Thema zu kommen: Mein Vadder braucht nen neuen Verstärker, der rein zum Musikgenuss da ist im Stereo... da ich mich da nich so auskenne:

was gibts denn da schönes im Preisrahmen bis 500 Tacken


----------



## Hai0815 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



exa schrieb:


> So, um mal wieder auf ein anderes Thema zu kommen: Mein Vadder braucht nen neuen Verstärker, der rein zum Musikgenuss da ist im Stereo... da ich mich da nich so auskenne:
> 
> was gibts denn da schönes im Preisrahmen bis 500 Tacken



nu ja - ich hab mich damals für den Denon PMA 700 AE entschieden ^^

Klick mich hart

sind auf jeden Fall preislich in dem Rahmen den du angegeben hast...
Gefallen muss es ja dann natürlich auch noch, ne


----------



## Ceyone (15. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hi,

da bis jetzt keiner auf mein Thema geantwortet hat: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/77509-akg-k530.html

frage ich nur hier ob es sich lohnt die AKG 530 zum musik hören zu kaufen,
ob es den besser sei als das Teufel CEMPE.

mfg


----------



## rebel4life (15. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

NAD C325/326BEE (ich würde den 325er verkaufen, will nen Receiver xD), dann noch was von HK, aber da hab ich die Namen gerade nicht im Kopf, von Marantz gibt es die 6000er Serie, dann noch von Cambridge den Azur 640, Rotel hat auch ganz gute Endstufen.

Da sollte sicherlich für deinen Vater etwas dabei sein.


----------



## exa (15. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

hey dankeschön, das schau ich mir mal an! Marantz 6000er hab ich schon mal was von gehört


----------



## Pokerclock (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> dann noch was von HK, aber da hab ich die Namen gerade nicht im Kopf,



Du meinst wohl den HK 980. Ein Yamaha AS700 würde auch noch gut in die Liste passen.


----------



## Bu11et (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hallo, wie ich sehe versteht ihr viel von dem Thema. Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob jemand von euch mir weiterhelfen kann. Da ich gern musik höre und natürlich das eine oder andere Game spiele wollte ich mehr aus meiner Soundkarte (X-Fi Titanium Champion Series) rausholen. Und ich denke, dass andere Boxen (mom Logitech X-530 ) durchaus ein besserung mitbringen würden. Sobald ich weis haben Bose eine der besten Soundqualitäten auch wenn das nicht grad günstig wäre. Hab da an ein 2.1 System gedacht. Oder doch Teufel? Gibt es da Unterschiede und wird der Name Bose durch Qualität auch gerechtfertigt oder steckt da nichts dahinter?
Ansonsten steht noch I-Trigue 3330 von Creativ zu Auswahl. Hab die bei meiner Freundin stehn und bin mit den Sound sehr zufrieden, obwohl die einen alten PC hat, was natürlich einer schlechten Onboardkarte entspricht.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Zum Thema Bose hier ein Thread, der einiges aufgreift:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/73346-warum-ist-bose-eigentlich-so-teuer.html

Ist am Ende auch eine Frage des Budgets. Unter 200 € sehe ich eine dezidierte Soundkarte als nutzlos an, da alleine die LS limitieren (rein Klangtechnisch, nicht Leistungstechnisch).


----------



## Bu11et (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Naja, da wird Bose hauptsächlich nur schlecht gereset, weil das eben kaum einer hat oder kaum jemand so viel Geld ausgeben möchte.


----------



## rebel4life (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

So ein Schmarren. Ich kann die Bose Boxen in dem Proberaum von nem Hifihändler mit welchen von Klipsch oder Canton vergleichen, dazu muss ich mir den Rotz nicht für 2000€ kaufen.

Das ist aber immer eins der beliebtesten Argumente von Bose Liebhabern. Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn denen der Sound gefällt, wenn sie sich dann aber anmaßen, zu behaupten, dass die anderen sich das nur nicht leisten könnten, dann empfinde ich das schon als Frechheit. Wer ein Frequenzdiagramm lesen kann, der weiß spätestens nach der Grafik auf einer der Vorseiten, dass Bose nen verdammt schlechten Frequenzgang hat. Basta. Da nützt auch die Neuentwicklung aus Aaameeeeerikaaaa nichts.


----------



## Bu11et (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Es ist auch ständig von irgendwelchen teuren Anlagen die Rede. Da misch ich mich nicht ein, weil die für mich uninterissant sind. Eigentlich meinte ich die hier:

BOSE® - COMPANION® 3 Multimedia Speaker System: Übersicht

BOSE® - COMPANION® 5 Multimedia Speaker System: Übersicht

Mir gings nur darum, ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt oder ist der Unterschied zwischen den Bose/Teufel/Creativ Boxen zu gering ist und damit die Bose Boxen eher geldverschwendung ist?


----------



## Pokerclock (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Im Zweifel Probe hören. So ein Bose System steht in jedem MM herum. Bei Teufel kann man das Fernabsatzrecht ausnutzen und der Rest steht meistens auch in diversen Elektronikmärkten.

Das Companion 5 ist ein Virtuell-5.1 System. Fällt im Grunde aus der Liste raus, wenn die Präferenzen auf Musik stehen.

Ein Konkurrent wäre das Teufel Motiv 2.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Jefim schrieb:


> Naja, da wird Bose hauptsächlich nur schlecht gereset, weil das eben kaum einer hat oder kaum jemand so viel Geld ausgeben möchte.



So ein Mist. Bose ist einfach nur für das Geld absoluter Chinamist, das wird in fernost für n Fuffi gefertigt, dann gehts ab zum Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten um das Bose (*B*uy* O*ther *S*ound *E*quipment) Logo drauf zu machen und schon wird aus einem Fuffi mal schnell 300 €. 

Wenn ich mir da mein Budget von damals von ca. 800 € hernehm, hätte ich mir damals das sagenhafte Bose 251 Stereoset kaufen können (Link), oder ich bin schlau, und kauf etwas von Herstellern, welche mehr mit Leistung und Qualität als mit Name punkten - Hallo RF 82 von Klipsch, welche jetzt erst recht durch die veränderte Raumakustik bei mir ihre teuflische Wirkung entfalten....


----------



## Bu11et (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

vllt hast du sogar mit deiner Behauptung Recht aber ich bezweifle, dass du das nachweisen kannst, dass die in China gebaut werden. Irgendjemand hate ja im anderen thread erwäht, dass solche Vorurteile meistens garnicht gerechtfertigt werden können, da nur die wennigsten Boxen von Bose besitzen. Kann ich auch nicht verstehen. 
Aber wenn ich das Geld übrig hätte, würde ich aufjedenfall alle 3 System ausprobieren .


----------



## rebel4life (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

China =! schlecht

Aus dem fernen Osten kommen so gut wie alle Halbleiter. Dort haben sie zwar erst später Normen bzw. Bedingungen wie die RoHs eingeführt, dafür haben die die RoHs noch schärfer gestaltet als wie bei uns in Europa oder den USA. In solchen Sachen sind die Chinesen uns zwar Vorraus, wobei in Deutschland häufig noch (vollkommen legal) "Großserien" mit bleihaltigem Lot gefertigt werden.

Bauteile aus China zählen qualitativ zu den besten.


----------



## Sash (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

naja ich find japan super und china giftiger billig schrott..
zudem bauen japaner auch nette mopeds, aber dafür killen die xxx hilflose delfine.. 
aber von china halt ich echt nix, auch wenn die meisten firmen in china produzieren lassen.


----------



## rebel4life (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Das mit dem "giftfrei" -> RoHs stammt ja auch von der Automobilindustrie, nach bleifreiem Benzin wollten die umbedingt auch die Elektronik bleifrei haben. Sollte ganz schnell gehen, nur doof, dass die Automobilindustrie froh weiter mit ner Sondergenehmigung bleihaltig löten darf - obwohl sie es waren, die nach dem Verbot geschriehen haben.  

Naja, soviel zu Giften in der Elektronik.

China ist da aber wirklich top, zumindestens in Sachen Elektronik, bei den Lautsprechern kann es wieder ganz anderst aussehen.


----------



## Sash (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

mit giftig meine ich die benutzen kunstoffe.. sind meist krebserregende weichmacher drinne..


----------



## rebel4life (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Achso. Aber das hat man bei der Elektronik nicht, nur bei Spielzeug. 

Vieleicht noch bei den extrem guten Plastikgehäusen von Lautsprechern...


----------



## faibel (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das mit dem "giftfrei" -> RoHs stammt ja auch von der Automobilindustrie, nach bleifreiem Benzin wollten die umbedingt auch die Elektronik bleifrei haben. Sollte ganz schnell gehen, nur doof, dass die Automobilindustrie froh weiter mit ner Sondergenehmigung bleihaltig löten darf - obwohl sie es waren, die nach dem Verbot geschriehen haben.
> 
> Naja, soviel zu Giften in der Elektronik.
> 
> China ist da aber wirklich top, zumindestens in Sachen Elektronik, bei den Lautsprechern kann es wieder ganz anderst aussehen.



Hast du mal eine Quelle darüber das es die Automobilindustrie gefordert hat ?
Das glaube ich eher weniger das sich diese Industrie freiwillig solche Kugeln ans Bein bindet. Das kam mit Sicherheit aus der Politik und nicht aus der Industrie. Genauso wenig wurde bleifreies Benzin von der Automobilindustrie gefordert weil genau diese Benzinart und auch bleifreies Lötzinn Mehrkosten in der Produktion bedeutet. Teilweise müssten ganze Maschinenparks ausrangiert und neu angeschafft werden.
Dazu kommt das die Automobilindustrie schon alleine aus Sicherheitsgründen weiter mit verbleitem Lot arbeiten muss, dort ist es verboten (!) bleifreies Lot zu nutzen. Sind schon seltsame Ansichten die du hast, vielleicht hast du das was durcheinandergewürfelt ?
Die besten Halbleiter (neben denen aus Dresden)die ich kenne kommen immer noch aus Japan und daran wird sich wohl auch in Zukunft nicht viel ändern.


----------



## rebel4life (16. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Der Automobilindustrie ist es aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht verboten. Beim Militär oder der Luft- und Raumfahrtechnik ist nur bleihaltig erlaubt, denn mit bleifreiem Lot fehlen schlichtweg Langzeiterfahrungen.

Woher ich diese Informationen hab? Ganz einfach - von einem Ausbilder der Bundeswehr, der Lötausbildungen für die militärischen Lötbedürfnisse macht, sprich Klasse 3 aufwärts. Dein Verstärker zu Hause ist vieleicht Klasse 1, Klasse 3 sind medizinische/Raumfahranforderungen, jedoch sind da die Anforderungen noch höher, sprich man Klasse 3 eigentlich gar nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Bu11et (17. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich will euch ja nicht stören aber ihr seid einbischen vom Thema abgekommen


----------



## Stormbringer (17. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

btt plz.


----------



## faibel (17. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> Der Automobilindustrie ist es aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht verboten. Beim Militär oder der Luft- und Raumfahrtechnik ist nur bleihaltig erlaubt, denn mit bleifreiem Lot fehlen schlichtweg Langzeiterfahrungen.
> 
> Woher ich diese Informationen hab? Ganz einfach - von einem Ausbilder der Bundeswehr, der Lötausbildungen für die militärischen Lötbedürfnisse macht, sprich Klasse 3 aufwärts. Dein Verstärker zu Hause ist vieleicht Klasse 1, Klasse 3 sind medizinische/Raumfahranforderungen, jedoch sind da die Anforderungen noch höher, sprich man Klasse 3 eigentlich gar nicht mehr sagen.



Dann geb ich dir die Info, als Beschäftigter in der Automobilindustrie, das es lt. Gesetz verboten ist bleifreie Lote In sicherheitsrelevanten Bereichen wie z.b. den Steuergeräten für Airbag, ABS und Fahrassistenten einzusetzen. Hier findest du auch heute noch kein bleifreies Lot.

Aber um zurück zum Thema zu kommen. Natürlich ist es möglich aus China vernünftige Ware zu bekommen. Auch viele deutsche Hersteller lassen dort ihre Produkte billig fertigen aber es wird auch ebensoviel Schrott produziert der irgendwo abgekupfert den Weg nach Europa findet.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Naja deutsche Hersteller lassen relativ wenig sehr wenig in China produzieren, deutsche Firmen die richtige Markenqualität bietet bestellen ihre komponenten nicht in China *g* und leiterplatinen bzw die bestückung wird ebenfalls nicht in China gemacht, sondern meistens in Indien und tschechien, in Deutschland gibts nicht arg viel Leiterplatinen fertigungen, die bauteile kommen auch im seltensten falle aus China, zumindest war das bei den firmen so für die ich aufträge bearbeitet hab ( als CAD / CAM Techniker bereich leiterplatinenfertigung und bestückung ) Darunter zählen schon sehr bekannte firmen.

Was steuergeräte und Elektronik im Auto angeht, da gibts eh sehr sehr strenge sicherheitsbedingungen, die Siemens VDO ( was den meisten kram baut ) hat mitunter die strengsten bediengungen unter dennen ich arbeiten muste, getoppt konnte das nur von der ESA werden. Und das zeug darf z.b auf garkeinen fall in China gefertigt werden, das steht sogar explizit in der vertragsklausel von der VDO drinn. 

sorry fürs OT


----------



## Bu11et (18. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hallo, hab noch dieses System gefunden. Könnt ihr was dazu sagen? Erfahrung, P/L?

Creative GigaWorks T3 Lautsprecher 2.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Hai0815 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Jefim schrieb:


> Hallo, hab noch dieses System gefunden. Könnt ihr was dazu sagen? Erfahrung, P/L?
> 
> Creative GigaWorks T3 Lautsprecher 2.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



also ich könnte dir dieses hier empfehlen: KLICK
ich hab das hierstehen und bin mehr als zufrieden damit...


----------



## sinthor4s (18. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Für den Preis bekommst du auch schon Systeme von Teufel....
Teufel ist zwar nicht High-End aber die dürften in jedem Fall
besser klingen als Logitech und auch besser als Creative...
Aber das muss natürlich jeder selbst mit seinen Ohren vereinbaren^^


----------



## rebel4life (18. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Für Musik empfehle ich da eher aktive Studiomonitore.


----------



## Bu11et (18. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> Für Musik empfehle ich da eher aktive Studiomonitore.



Und was genau ist das


----------



## sinthor4s (19. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Das sind Boxen die eine Eigene Stromversorgung haben und direkt an die
Audio-Quelle angeschlossen werden... Normalerweise werden solche in
Tonstudios und überall da verwendet wo man einen möglichst echten Klang
haben will... im Grunde genommen wie (ihr werdet mich lynchen) 2.0 Billigboxen...
Nur das sie halt nicht billig sind und einen guten Klang bieten.


----------



## rebel4life (19. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Billig würde ich nicht umbedingt sagen (da kann es schon mal sein, dass ein günstiges Paar 500€ kostet, je nach den Ansprüchen), ansonsten aber gut erklärt. 

Das lynchen übernimmt jemand anderst.


----------



## Hai0815 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Also in Sachen Studiomonitoren sollen ja die Behringer nicht schlecht sein - hab diese allerdings noch nicht gehört und kann deshalb dazu nichts sagen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich in Sachen Studiomonitoren eine gut gefüllte Brieftasche 

Ach ja - und immer schön darauf achten - sind sie aktiv oder passiv...


----------



## Bu11et (20. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Eigentlich wollt ich nur wissen, welches 2.1 System ihr mir empfehlen würdet (von dennen die ich bis jezt gennant hab). die meisten werden warscheinlich auf Teufel tippen, die ich mir warscheinlich auch zulegen würd um zu hören, ob die wirklich besser sind, als die gennanten Creativboxen. Leider ist das Design der Teufelanlagen nicht grade "umwerfend" aber letzt endlich entscheidet das P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Hai0815 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

nun ja - ich hoffe doch du kaufst deine pc-boxen nicht nach dem aussehen, denn das wäre das pferd verkehrt herum gesattelt...

vielleicht hast du ja einen bekannten der teufel-boxen oder sonstwelche die dir zusagen hat, dann kannst du die dort mal probehören wenn du nicht den schritt des kaufens gehen willst - was bei teufel ja nicht sooo ein problem ist da du die ja auch wieder zurückschicken kannst.

aber wie gesagt - probehören würde ich trotzdem, da jeder einen anderen geschmack hat in sachen akkustik...



ps: notorischer kleinschreiber ^^


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich hab da mal ne kleine Frage an euch: Ist es euch auch schonmal aufgefallen das euer Verstärker bei bestimmten CDs (und demselben Pegel) viel wärmer als mit anderen CDs wird? Habt ihr dafür irgendeine logische Erklärung?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Jap, ist einfach zu erklären. Mehr Dynamik da muss das Netzteil mehr arbeiten und erhizt sich mehr, das gillt auch für den verstärker. 
Kurz gesagt, eine CD mit einer hohen Dynamik belastet nen verstärker mehr bei gleicher lautstärke, als eine CD mit niedriger Dynamik. Die Watt die der Verstärker abgibt ist bei hoher dynamik auch höher als bei musik mit niedriger dynamik.

Auch gut möglich das Subbässe vorhanden sind die deine boxen garnicht wiedergeben, aber demnoch den verstärker belastet, dafür gibts bei einigen verstärkern einen schalter namens SubsonicFilter


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hmmm, das dürfte so sein, wenn ich nochmal genau nachdenke . Das Phänomen tritt nämlich besonders bei CDs auf die sehr Basslastig sind (gerade Foo Fighters - Best of; hab ich gerade drinn ).


----------



## rebel4life (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ein Audiosignal besteht aus verschiedenen Frequenzen, welche gemischt sind. Dabei kann es halt sein, dass ein Konzert dank der vielen Instrumente (->rel. viele Frequenzen auf einmal) für mehr Last sorgt als wie ein techno Stück wo alle 5s "bumm" kommt und dazwischen "tststs".

Der Subsonic Filter ist eher für die Schallplatten gedacht, denn dort bekommt man leicht mal tiefe, störende Frequenzen.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Jop das stimmt in erster linie is der subsonic gedacht um rückkopplungen mim Plattenspieler zu vermeiden, stand aber auch oft in den bedienungsanleitungen drinne das sie auch dienlich sein können um subbässe rauszufiltern welche die lautsprecher eh nicht schaffen wiederzugeben. 

Das was du beschreibst mit den mehreren instrumenten ist genau das mit der Dynamik was ich meine, wobei man bei techno allgemein so nicht sprechen darf da kannst teilweise auch ne sehr sehr hohe dynamik rausholen. 

Es kommt halt immer drauf an wie die CD´s abgemischt wurden und wie stark nen compressor effekt in der aufnahme vorhanden ist. Denn die killen einiges an dynamik wenns nich gescheit eingestellt werden.


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



dfence schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer drauf an wie die CD´s abgemischt wurden und wie stark nen compressor effekt in der aufnahme vorhanden ist. Denn die killen einiges an dynamik wenns nich gescheit eingestellt werden.


Das ist auf Veranstalltungen zum Teil leider auch so . Zum Glück mische ich 97% der Veranstalltungen bei uns in der Nähe selber ab, ich hab mir da sonen Ruf aufgebaut .


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich weis, ich kenn das problem nur zu gut als DJ ... wenn ich musiiziere dann lass ich möglichst den compressor weg oder er kommt mir wirklich nur auf die bass drum damitse net so abgrund tief ist sondern mehr kickt. Aber beim abmischen hat da nen kompressor nix zu suchen, wenn die anlage die dynamik nich mitmacht taugt sie nix *g*


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich hätte mal eine Frage:

Ist es besser, vom BluRay Player zum Verstärker noch ein Optisches Kabel zu verlegen und auch anzuschließen (verbessert sich das Bild/der Ton?)


----------



## rebel4life (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wenn du den schon per HDMI angeschlossen hast, macht das keinen Sinn, denn über HDMI wird der Ton eh übertragen und eine galvanische Trennung durch das optische Kabel bringt dir nichts, denn über das HDMI Kabel besteht eine el. Verbindung.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Heute hat meine Mutter, Abrissbirne gespielt und dabei meine Linke GLE490 zu Fall gebracht. Das Ergebnis sehr ihr hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei wollte sie sich nur eine Lampe ausleihen.

Sind mal eben 5 Jahre Garantie flöten gegangen. Technisch ist zum Glück alles OK. Sonst hätte ich mein Weihnachtsgeld hinein investieren können. Ein schwarzer Wäschestift hat das schlimmste übertönen können.


----------



## rebel4life (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

YouTube - Spitzbua Markus - Pipi Henderl - Musikantenstadl - Passau - 14.11.2009 - HQ

2 Stunden sollten angemessen sein.

Die schöne Canton umschmeißen...

>.<


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Bei der nächsten Party einfach nen guten Kumpel fragen und dann ganz nett zu der versicherung sein! "Hussst"


----------



## sinthor4s (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> 2 Stunden sollten angemessen sein.



Ich kann ja verstehen das man jemanden bestrafen will aber 
das ist wirklich zu viel des Guten... 2 Stunden danach liegt man
mit leerem Blick sabernd in der Ecke und will sein Testament mit
Wachsmalstiften an den Füßen auf gepolsterte Wände schreiben...

Aber die Box tut mir schon leid wenn ich sie lädiert sehe


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Kann mir nochmel einer bitte schreiben, warum oder wozu man Bi-Writing (glaube so wirds genannt) an LS hat bzw. braucht. Was kann man dadurch erreichen und wie sollte man solche LS dann anschließen.

Meine nächsten werden sowas haben. Nur weis ich noch nicht genau den verwendungszweck oder ist es einfach nur luxus, den man haben kann aber nicht unbedingt braucht?


----------



## rebel4life (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Es bringt nichts.


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Toooooooooooollll hättest du auch ne erklärung auf die schnelle sonst muss wieder das lexikon herhalten. Cool wäre, wenn jemand erfahrungen mit sowas hat und mir erzählen kann, was man davon hat.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



1821984 schrieb:


> Kann mir nochmel einer bitte schreiben, warum oder wozu man Bi-Writing (glaube so wirds genannt) an LS hat bzw. braucht. Was kann man dadurch erreichen und wie sollte man solche LS dann anschließen.



Es führen von einem Verstärker (nicht verwechseln mit Bi-Amping > zwei Verstärker) zwei unterschiedliche Kabelstränge zu einem LS. Ein Kabel übernimmt Tiefton. Das Andere Kabel Hoch- und Mittelton.

Manche sehen es gerne als Voodoo an. Auch hier gilt Probehören und zwar Blind Probehören. Ansonsten gibt es keine Pauschale Empfehlung.

Meine GLE490 hat auch "nur" Single-Wiring und zieht trotzdem an mancher Bi-Wiring Box vorbei. In den unteren Preisklassen unter 1000 € sehe ich es als Marketing-Gag an. Es versteht sich, dass der Verstärker auch entsprechend gewählt sein sollte.


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

also macht das ganze nur bei großes FrontLS sinn. Nur warum zum teufel haben dann kleine RearLS auch son quatsch. Also wird das gemacht, damit der klang sauberer ist und die Weiche im Lautsprecher besser arbeiten kann, weil sie dann getrennte signale erhält und dann jeweils noch mehr leistung. Also könnte ich mein verstärker auf A-B Kanal ausgang schalten und dann jeweils zwei ausgänge an einen LS geben. Muss der Verstärker / Reciever passend eingestellt werden oder spielt der keine rolle?

Im prinzip fast so wie nen AMP ausn Auto brücken, nur das es dabei einfach nur um die leistung geht und hier um den klang!?


----------



## rebel4life (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Bi-Wiring bringt nichts. Bi-Amping kann dagegen etwas bringen.

Beim Bi-Wiring klemmt man am Verstärker 2 Kabel anstatt einem für den jeweiligen Kanal an, diese Kabel gehen zum Terminal der Box. Wenn man nur ein Kabel hat, dann sind im Terminal Metallbrücken.

Einzig der Leitungswiderstand wie minimal heruntergesetzt, bringt aber nichts, denn hier handelt es sich um den Milliohmbereich, die Lautsprecher haben Impedanzen im Ohm Bereich.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wikipedia hilft:

Bi-Wiring ? Wikipedia

Der Verstärker sollte so was auch unterstützen. Ich würde mir das Geld sparen. Es braucht schließlich nochmal ein paar Meter mehr Kabel.


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Also alles humbuck mit dem zeuchs. hat mich grad mal so interessiert. Danke


----------



## Stormbringer (26. November 2009)

richtiges bi-amping mit getrennten verstärkern und getrennten frequenzweichen in der box macht durchaus sinn... bi-wiring ist durchaus völliger blödsinn. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es führen von einem Verstärker (nicht verwechseln mit Bi-Amping > zwei Verstärker) zwei unterschiedliche Kabelstränge zu einem LS. Ein Kabel übernimmt Tiefton. Das Andere Kabel Hoch- und Mittelton.



leider nein.
na gut, ich kann es nicht völlig ausschließen, aber bei der mehrzahl der geräte erfolgt keine trennung der signale die vom verstärker losgeschickt werden. du hast lediglich eine querschnittserhöhung.

btw: mein beileid wegen den gle. dumme sache.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Mal was anderes: bei meinem neuen (alten) Marantz aus den 80rn kratzn die Potis - die Regelung funktioniert aber tadellos, nur eben  beim Drehen des regelbaren Widerstandes kratzt es. Reicht es jene mit Kontaktspray zu behandeln??


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Naja Kontaktspray hilft da eher weniger, da kurz. Wenn du es "richtig" machen willst würde ich das Poti austauschen. Schreib mal MArantz an, die sind da sehr kompetent und hilfsbereit.


----------



## rebel4life (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Lass dir einfach mal das Service Manual zuschicken, Poti schicken se in der Regel auch.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Gute Idee. Mal anfragen, ob die für so ein altes Ding überhaupt noch Potis haben...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hätte mal eine Kaufberatung nötig...ich habe vor mir zu meinem Reloop RP-2000 MKII Plattenspieler einen vernünftigen Tonabnehmer zu holen, preislich sind so ca. 60€ anvisiert. Könnt ihr mir da was konkretes empfehlen? Gehört wird vor allem Rock. Derzeit hängt ein Audio Technica 3600L dran welches durch früheren DJ-Gebrauch wohl auch schon ziemlich kaputt ist...klingt auf jeden Fall ziemlich dumpf. Danke für alle Tipps


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Was für nen Phono anschluss ist vorhanden ? Wobei bei 60e die wahl ja nicht sooo groß ausfällt.
Eines aber, wenn jetz ne Nadel für Rock wird, dann wird die absolut untauglich sein fürn DJ einsatz. Auser du nimmst ne DJ nadel aber die bietet nicht so einen schönen Sound ( zumindest keines in der 60€ region ) 

Es gibt auch nen gradwanderung, Also du hast die wahl zwischen einer Sphärisch geschliffenen Nadel, Die Nadel haben ne extrem hohen Spurtreue, brauchen nicht so viel aufflagegewicht und verschleisen die Platten nicht so stark. Allerdings ist der Sound auch nicht supergut.
Ne Elliptisch geschliffene Nadel hat nicht so ne hohe spurtreue ( hier muss mit Antiskating gearbeitet werden ) auserdem benötigen diese ein höhere auflage gewicht, und es werden die platten stärker abgenuzt. Allerdings bieten nur Elliptische System einen richtig Audiophilen klang. 

Elliptische Nadel eignen sich nicht für irgendwelche spielrreien mit den Turntabels ! 

So und nun das nächste, um die perfekte kombination zwischen Tonabnehmer und Verstärker zu bekommen wäre es intersant zu wissen was der Phonoverstärker für daten bietet um dementsprechend das beste System zu bekommen. 

Da wären z.b 
Das Ortofon OM10 was ich selbst nutze, es hat den vorteil das man Elliptische sowie Spährische ersatznadeln dafür bekommt. Ich hab das OM10 seit knapp 11 jahren im DJ einsatz bin immer noch ziemlich zufrieden damit.
Ortofon OM 10
Oder das Ortofon Vinyl Master
ORTOFON VINYL MASTER WHITE

Allerdings sei dir noch dazu gesagt, einfach mal eben nen neues System unter den Headshell Montieren ist nicht ! Auser du willst dir deine geliebten platten auf schnelle art und weise killen durch abnutzung. Du brauchst für die Montage eines neuen Systems eine sog. Einstellschablone  
und du must grundlegende sachen beachten, wie Aufllagegewicht, Antiskating, Tonarm Höhe, Azimut der Nadel usw usw. 

Natürlich kannst die ganzen sachen auch ignorieren, aber deine platten werden es dir niemals verzeihen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

vielen dank für die vielen Infos. Die neue Nadel soll auf keinen Fall für DJ-Zwecke genutzt werden, ich möcht damit in meinen vier Wänden einfach nur entspannt Musik genießen ^^
Als Phonoverstärker wird der Denon PMA-510AE Vollverstärker angeschafft damit ich meinen Reloop-Mixer und den Sony AV-Receiver entsorgen kann.
Was die System-Montage angeht weiß ich da größtenteils bescheid, der Reloop-Plattenspieler hat nur leider den Nachteil, dass der Tonarm nicht in der Höhe verstellt werden kann. Es können lediglich Auflagegewicht und Antiskating am Plattenspieler eingestellt werden. Azimut der Nadel geht ja über das Headshell gut einzustellen und die Schablonen liegen ja meines Wissens den Systemen bei wenn ich mich da noch recht erinnere...meine letzten Vinyl-Sessions sind schon ein paar Jährchen her ^^


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

NAD hat auch gute Phonovorverstärker. Wenn du löten kannst, kannst du dir auch selber einen bauen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> NAD hat auch gute Phonovorverstärker. Wenn du löten kannst, kannst du dir auch selber einen bauen.



Den NAD PP2 hatte ich mir auch schonmal genauer angeschaut aber da ich feststellen musste, dass der rechte Kanal an meinem Sony-Receiver sogut wie tot ist muss sowieso eine neue Verstärker Einheit her und damit steht der Denon PMA-510AE schon fest auf der Wunschliste für Weihnachten, der sollte doch als Phono-Preamp ausreichen, oder?

Das Löten an sich wäre kein Problem, an den Elektronik-Kenntnissen würde es wohl scheitern


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Grad mal nach dem Amp geschaut, da stehen leider keine technischen daten zu dem Phono eingang. Aber wie gesagt in der 60€ preisklasse hast sowieso nicht die super große wahl zwischen verschiedenen Systemen. Ich würd zu dem Ortofon Vinyl Master greifen. Das OM10 ist mehr ne zwischenlösung für DJing und guten Sound, bei dem Vinyl master müste die schablone dabei sein, ich glaub bei dem OM10 war die damals nich dabei. 

Find ich aber krass das es keine höhenverstellung gibt, selbst bei den billigen Reloop Technics SL nachbauten damals gabs diese verstellung, aber das is auch schon 10 jahre her das ich auf nem Reloop meine Vinyls drauf gelegt hab *g*


PS : So Hochwertig is der Reloop Plattenspieler auch nicht das es nen unterschied macht ob hochwertiger NAD verstärker oder die Phono einheit vom Denon genuzt wird


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

So ein Preamp wäre halt gebraucht billiger als wie ein Verstärker. Daher mein Vorschlag. 

Beim Selbstbau braucht man halt ein paar Kenntnisse hinsichtlich der Masseführung usw., wenn man da nicht aufpasst, kann es schnell mal brummen...


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Die frage ist für was ? Ich mein bei nem 700€ Technics SL mit nem 200€ Tonabnehmer System könnt ich das ja verstehen, aber der Plattenspieler ist schon nicht Audiophil von daher is to nen preamp fehl am platz.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

habe mir das Vinyl Master White jetzt mal etwas genauer angeschaut, sieht schon sehr gut aus und positiv finde ich auch, dass man es durch die Ersatznadeln Red/Blue/Silver auch noch später upgraden kann. Außerdem ist es für 62€ bei Amazon zu haben und liegt damit eigtl genau in meinem Budget, ich denke das System wird es werden 

Danke für die Beratung 

Eine Frage hätte ich mal noch bzgl. Plattenspieler...inwieweit wirkt sich denn der Plattenspieler selbst auf den Klang aus? Ich dachte eigtl. das der keine Auswirkung auf den Klang an sich hat, da der Ton ja vom Tonabnehmer erzeugt und auf den Phono-Ausgang geleitet wird. Der Plattenspieler ist ja im Prinzip nur für das regelrechte Drehen des Vinyls und die Ausrichtung der Nadel verantwortlich oder gibt es doch noch andere Auswirkungen durch den Plattenspieler die mir bis jetzt nicht bewusst sind?


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Bei nem Billiggerät kann es aufgrund von statischer Aufladung schon mal zu kleinen Funken kommen, wichtig ist halt eine Anzeige der Drehgeschwindigkeit per rotem Licht und den Streifen am Dreher und eine konstante Drehbewegung, der Drehteller darf auch nich eiern usw.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Der klang wirkt sich sehr stark sogar aus da die Plattennadel direkten konakt mit der Platte hat wird jede unruhe an die Nadel weitergegeben, angenommen der Antrieb hat nen leichtes surren, dann hörst du das in der Musik, unruhiger lauf irgend nen kratzen oder schleifen wenns noch so leise ist, wirst du über die Nadel wahrnehmen. Dann kommts hinzu das die sehr anfällig sind was rückkopplungen angeht, besonders im Bassbereich kanns schnell zu ner rückkopplung kommen wenn das gerät nicht gut entkoppelt ist. Genauso wie die aufhängung vom Tonarm die gut die verarbeitet ist, gibt im grunde an wie gut du das ding überhaupt einstellen kannst, nüzt ja nix wenn die Nadel perfekt eingestellt ist, aber der Tonarm 2mm in jede richtung rumwakeln kann weil die verarbeitung nicht gut ist. 

Und dann halt auch der Antrieb selbst, gleichlauf ist sehr wichtig, und das bekommen nur Direkt angetriebene hin bzw bei richtig guten Turntabels wie z.b dem Technics SL gehört der Plattenteller zum Motor dazu ! Er ist also nicht aufgesezt auf den Motor wie bei den meisten Technics nachbauten mit direkt antrieb. 

Auch hier gillt ne kleine faustregel je schwerer desto besser. Es hat nen grund warum nen Technics SL 12KG wiegt wärend nen Reloop Nachbau grad mal 5kg auf die wage bringt und das liegt nicht am Gehäuse das robuster ist, sondern allein am antrieb und dem inneren aufbau.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich hab gerade was festgestellt was mir zu denken gibt: Ich hab mal testweise meinen Technics an die Standboxen angeschlossen und mal so Verglichen zwischen dem und dem Kenwood. Heraus kam das der Technics Räumlicher und nicht so oberflächlich spielt, außerdem zischelten die Höhen kaum .....

Das wundert mich irgendwie nen bisschen.

Ich bin schon am Überlegen den Technics nun erstmal ins Wohn-/Schlafzimmer zu stellen, weil ich da am meisten Musik höre.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Was fürn Technics den ? Dürft aber relativ normal sein, dein Keny is ja auch schon nen etwas neuerer. Ich find den klang von den Kenwoods zwar auch gut, aber auch nicht überragend wobei ich sagen muss das mein Kenwood mehr der feinzeichner ist grad in den Hohen als mein Technics, dafür pumpt der Technics halt mit ner überragenden dynamik die Musik raus. Class A verstärker ist nicht gleich Class A, da gibts ja noch die unterschiede zwischen NPN und PNP bauweisen und so weiter  
Ich find Technics spielt grad bei Rock verdammt gut klingt einfach harmonisch. Der Keny spielt dafür zu fein, der gefällt mir eher bei klassischer musik und elektronischer musik. Da klingt der Technics hingegen zu wuchtig.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich hab den zweit kleinsten Amp aus der SU-V Serie, den SU-V500.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Das is aber schon ne richtig neue serie, Ich habn SU-V3 von 1981, deiner müst ja schon einer aus den 90er jahren sein mit ner Class A Hybrid schaltung. Und mein vergleichs Kenwood ist nen K-93A bj 93 dürft aber hier unbekannt sein ist nen seltenes model was in Europa nicht verkauft wurde bzw werden durfte wegen nem Lizensproblem.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Joa, 90er kommt hin. 
Ich glaube ich baue nachher noch um, also das der Kenwood ins Büro kommt.

Ich hab mich übrigens mal umgeschaut nach neuen Lautsprechern, ich bin nun bei den Nubert nuLine 32 + ATM gelandet. Ich hoffe der Technics hat dafür genug "krawumms"  (der hat nämlich noch ne Tape-Monitor-Schaltung um das ATM einzuschleifen, das kann der Kenwood nicht).


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Also bei meinen Technics bräuchtest du das ding nicht, es ist kaum möglich mit dem Technics nen viertel aufzudrehen und die bass einstellung neutral zu lassen, weil der wirklich bestialisch tiefspielt. 
Ich würds erstmal ohne probieren und schaun wie sich der Technics verhält.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Mal was anderes: Mein aktueller Tuner hat keinen eigenen IR-Sensor, das heißt das der über ein Systemkabel (3,5er Klinke) mit dem KA-5090 komuniziert und ferngesteuert wird.
Nun ja, ich finde es sehr "aufwändig" abends immer aufstehen zu müssen wenn ich durch die Sender zappe. Darum bräuchte ich nen guten Tuner der Fernbedienbar ist, das Klangniveu des 3050 erreicht (der ist schon besser als alle Tunermodule in bezahlbaren AV-Receivern) und genug Senderspeicher besitzt (Bekommt sein Signal übers Kabelnetz). Was würdet ihr (oder was würdest du dfence ) empfehlen? Was haltet ihr von dem hier : Sony ST-SB 920 QS Highend Tuner mit RDS & EON - Fein-Hifi - Versand Shop für gebrauchte Hifi , Audio und Heimkino in Berlin 1111365 ?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Bei Tunern muss ich passen, das war für mich nie relevant da ich immer in ecken wohn wo terestischer empfang schrecklich ist, und ich nen Sat receiver oder Kabel Receiver als Radioquelle nehm.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hmm, ok, schade .


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

da der eindruck enstand das die KLipsch RF 62 ein "echtes"  Hochtonhorn besizt, poste ich mal ein Bild von einem echten Druckkammer Hochtton Horn von ElectroVoice das EV T35A Horn ( preis pro paar um die 200€ gebraucht... ) Sollte man sich mal vor augen halten das ein Pärchen dieser Hörner mehr kosten als ein komplettes Teufel 5.1 Set .....


Wie man an dem Bild sieht, besitzen echte Hörner keine membran in dem sinne, so kann man auch ganz schnell nen Horn, von nem Kalottenhochtöner mit Trichter unterscheiden. Den nicht alles was als Horn bezeichnet wird ist auch wirklich ein Horn in dem sinne.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Joa, EV (ist ja jetzt Bosch glaub ich) ist schon was feines, ist einer der wenigen Hersteller die wirklich Brauchbares PA bauen .


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Sagen wir es eher so, EV ist einer der ganz wenigen Hersteller die HiFi Taugliche PA´s bauen. In den passenden Räumlichkeiten haben die Hörner schon nen ziemlich detailierten klang den man durchaus Hifi nennen kann. Kollege hat 2 Cabinet Boxen mit 2*38er und dazu die passende HochtonHorn einheit alles von Electrovoice an nem popeligen CRAAFT 100Watt Röhrenverstärker, der klang ist schon absolut wahnsinn und mehr Hifi als so manch Wohnzimmer anlage, und das obwohl es ne PA anlage aus den späten 70er jahren ist, man muss aber dazu sagen, die klingt auch nur mit der damals Typischen Musik gut, vorallem Beatles drüber hören ist nen traum.


----------



## rebel4life (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Auf meiner NAD Fernbedienung sind Bedienelementer für den Tuner, sprich von NAD müsste es da etwas geben.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Das hört sich gut an . NAD hatte ich als Hersteller für meinen nächsten Verstärker schon ausgeguckt.

Achso: Ich hatte zwischendurch umgebaut, nur hat der Kenwood doch deutlich mehr Leistung. Der Technics verliert bei leicht erhöhter Zimmerlautstärker schon den "Überblick" (Die Boxen haben nur 83db/1W/1m Wirkungsgrad  ) oder ich muss mal die Elkos durchchecken.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

@a_fire_inside_1988 im Bilderthread: BITTE, stell die Lautsprecher weiter auseinander. Du wirst doch keine 30cm vor den Boxen hocken .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

^ würd ich ja gerne, aber ich hab keinen Platz ^^ links daneben is ne Wand und dann die Tür, rechts daneben ist ein riesen Schrank ^^ ich bin schon am überlegen wie ich mein Zimmer neu aufteile um die LS weiter auseinander stellen zu können


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Also ich würde schon umräumen. Die wirst merken das der Klang sich verbessern wird.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

ich weiß, hatte den rechten Speaker probeweise auf nem Stuhl 2 Meter nach rechts verlagert und die Bühnendarstellung war um ein vielfaches besser, ist ja aber klar ^^...naja, ich werd mal n bissl rumexperimentieren was so mit meiner Möblierung geht.


----------



## Doney (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

ich bräucht ma ne headsetempfehlung...

razor? 
logitech?
sennheiser?

wo kriegt man denn nun ordentlich 5.1 (oder 7.1) + bass + geil
für sein geld? 

ich kenn mich da eig. gar net aus...

auf jeden fall wenn dann ohrmuscheln... für zocken und musik hören


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich hab da nen kleinen, ne doch großen Notfall :

Seit heute Morgen kommt aus den Boxen die an meinen Kenwood angeschlossen sind beim Quellenwechsel und beim aktivieren der Stummschaltung ein sehr deutlich wahrnehmbares *plopp*-Geräusch. 
Ist das was ernstes? Gestern Abend war es noch nicht da .

Ich brauch eure Hilfe, eigendlich sollte die Anlage heute Abend die "Hintergrundbeschallung" übernehmen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wie *plopp*?? Eher ein Schaltn von Relais oder mehr so ein *Buff*?


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ein Buff mal abwechselnd wärend das Relais schaltet oder knapp danach.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Geht die Membrane kurz raus bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt, hält dort und geht wieder zurück?


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Nee, das ist nen ganz kurzer Impuls, aber im Tieftonbereich findet das ganze statt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hatte ich beim Teufel Theater 1 Sub auch, dass kamm immer, wenn er sich automatisch abgeschaltet hat...


----------



## speedstar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Habe mal ne dumme Frage, bevor ich nen Thread aufmache.

Habe mir eine "Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series" und ein "Roccat Kave" geholt. Das Headset hängt an der Soundkarte. Wenn ich jetzt noch ein 5.1 anschließen will, geht das über optischen Ausgang? Da ich es auf Teufel abgesehen habe, bräuchte ich doch noch eine Decoderstation für die Boxen oder? Teufel Boxen haben ja nur Cinch-Eingänge.

Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## rebel4life (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wozu so ne teure Soundkarte, wenn du nur den digitalen Ausgang nutzen willst?


----------



## speedstar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Den optischen Augang der Karte meine ich.

Ich möchte nur Lösung, wo ich die Boxen und das Headset nutzen kann, ohne immer alles umstecken zu müssen.


----------



## Neander (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich hoffe ich hab das nicht falsch verstanden aber wenn du 2 Systeme an ein Anschluss anschließen willst kannst du ganz einfach solche Adapter nehmen

Audio Klinke Y Kabel 3,5mm Klinken-Stecker Stereo an 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Machst dann halt immer nur das an was du grade brauchst, gibt sicher bessere Methoden über Switch oder dann wirklich über ein Modul das du die Teufel Optisch nutzen kannst aber das ist halt alles um einiges teurer.


----------



## speedstar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

mehr nicht? Das wäre natürlich klasse!
Nochmal zur Erklärung: möchte mein Headset und dann später das 5.1 System nutzen können, ohne jedesmal alles um zustecken, da mein PC unterm Tisch steht.


----------



## Neander (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Jo so einfach ist das. Läuft bei mir auch so, da ich auch Boxen und Headset habe und das umstecken immer sehr nervig war. Ich kann dadurch auch keine Verschlechterungen des Sounds warnehmen, sollte halt immer nur ein Gerät an sein, aber das ist ja klar.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Bei 5.1 bräuchtest du halt entsprechend drei von den Adaptern.
Da das Signal aufgeteilt wird bekommst du im Endeffekt nur 50% Lautstärke pro Anschluss, die Qualität sollte aber nicht leiden.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Da die Ausgänge niederohmig sind und die Eingäng hochohmig sind, wirst du kaum eine Pegeländerung haben. Jedoch hast du dann kein 5.1...


----------



## speedstar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Danke an alle! Na ja das mit der Lautstärke werde ich verkraften können. Mit "dem gleichzeitig an sein": macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber Schaden können die Komponenten doch nicht davon tragen? Frage bloß weil mal ein paar Experten in meinen Bekantenkreis einen billigen Scartverteiler gekauft haben, gewarnt wurden und zwei Quellen angeschlossen haben und aus Versehen beide an waren und später E-Schrott. Hier dürfte es ja egal sein, da es keine Quellen sind?!



> Da die Ausgänge niederohmig sind und die Eingäng hochohmig sind, wirst du kaum eine Pegeländerung haben. Jedoch hast du dann kein 5.1...



Noob-Frage: wieso? (Kenne mich eher mit Overclocking als Sound aus...)

Allgemein: dieses Thema sollte vielleicht in FAQ, da es vielen so gehen dürfte?


----------



## Neander (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Nein da kann nichts weiter passieren.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

@ Pokerclock: Jetzt sag nicht du hast dein neues Spielzeug bei ebay ersteigert, dann hast du mir den nämlich vor der Nase weggeschnappt .


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ebay? Ne, du das dient bei mir nur noch als Preissuchmaschine.

Das Baby stammt vom Kollegen Stormbringer

Mein Kommentar zum 3806 >


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

inkl. frei haus lieferung.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Aus dem Kofferraum durfte ich den Denon aber noch selbst heben

Er spielt sich gerade ein. Der Funktionsumfang ist einfach enorm und hat seine Tücken. Bis ich da mal ein ordinäres Analog Signal zum laufen gebracht habe, verging mal eine halbe Stunde.

Im Moment laufen auch nur die GLE490 + AS125 in Stereo.


----------



## Portvv (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

ich finde die denon receiver sehen mal so verdammt haesslich aus wuerd ich mir nie auf die sidebar oder ins rag stellen


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Was würdest du dir sonst ins Regal stellen? Vielleicht einen 200 € Billig-Plastik-Bomber vom Media-Markt?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Neeeee, von CAT  .

Aber ich finde die Denons sind noch Harmlos von Design her, es gibt schlimmeres, ist aber geschmackssache .


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Echtes Metall an der Front hat schon was. Man ertappt sich immer wieder beim Anfassen von dem Ding.

Aber sein wir mal ehrlich. Die inneren Werte zählen. Und wenn der beste AVR ein pinkes Plastikwunder mit Plüschverzierung wäre, ich würde mir den kaufen.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Aus dem Kofferraum durfte ich den Denon aber noch selbst heben
> 
> Er spielt sich gerade ein. Der Funktionsumfang ist einfach enorm und hat seine Tücken. Bis ich da mal ein ordinäres Analog Signal zum laufen gebracht habe, verging mal eine halbe Stunde.
> 
> Im Moment laufen auch nur die GLE490 + AS125 in Stereo.



jo, es ist nicht alles eindeutig bzw. einleuchtend.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Bei meinem "kleinern" 1909er sind die Funktionen noch schlimmer, der Umfang ist ja von Generation zu Generation enorm gestiegen, da leuchtet selten was sofort ein...


----------



## Portvv (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was würdest du dir sonst ins Regal stellen? Vielleicht einen 200 ? Billig-Plastik-Bomber vom Media-Markt?



also vomdesign her eher ein sony oder bose geraet. ich find dafuer das die denon so teuer sind SEHEN sie dermassen billig aus, da find ich manche 200 euro media markt teile optisch ansprechender aber wie gesagt ist geschmackssache


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Portvv schrieb:


> also vomdesign her eher ein sony oder bose geraet. ich find dafuer das die denon so teuer sind SEHEN sie dermassen billig aus, da find ich manche 200 euro media markt teile optisch ansprechender aber wie gesagt ist geschmackssache



Bei Denon fließt das Geld halt mehr in die Soundhardware als bei Sony oder Bose  Dadurch haben halt auch schon die günstigen Denon-Modelle einen hervorragenden Klang. Und selbst mein 200€ PMA-510AE hat schon eine Metallfront und dadurch eine wirklich hochwertige Optik und Haptik.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Bei Denon fließt das Geld halt mehr in die Soundhardware als bei Sony oder Bose  Dadurch haben halt auch schon die günstigen Denon-Modelle einen hervorragenden Klang. Und selbst mein 200€ PMA-510AE hat schon eine Metallfront und dadurch eine wirklich hochwertige Optik und Haptik.



"Klang" bei Verstärkern ist ja so eine Sache  

Und eine Stereoamp kann man ja nur begrenzt mit einem AVR vergleichen, aber dein kleiner Denon ist schon gut gelungen. ^^

Und Sony/Bose sind in Sachen Sound ja sowieso Katastrophen.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Was Sony hat Schöne geräte herstellt die keine Plastikbomber sind ? hab ich irgendwas verpasst ? 
Sony hat nie schöne geräte gebaut unter dem Namen Sony, die einzigsten schönen geräte die zudem was taugen sind unter dem namen WEGA vermarktet worden, weil Sony seit eh und jeh für mittelklasse steht. Und schönheiten bei Bose findet man auch nicht wirklich meiner meinung nach. 
Aber schönheit liegt ja bekanntlich im Auge des betrachters. 

Was ich allerdings nie mchen würde, mir nen plastebomber mit plüschüberzug im hello Kitty design zu kaufen, selbst wenns das beste der Welt wär und ich es mir leisten könnte. 

Bei so nen paar Nautilanten würd ich mir das anders überlegen, wobei ich die schon irgendwo ästetisch find. 
Diese Anlage z.b 
B&W Nautilus Prestige - Audionet - Oracle Delphi. bei eBay.de: Lautsprecher (endet 15.01.10 18:21:08 MEZ) 

Man hätt ich doch nur eben mal bisl geld über


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Portvv schrieb:


> also vomdesign her eher ein sony oder bose geraet. ich find dafuer das die denon so teuer sind SEHEN sie dermassen billig aus, da find ich manche 200 euro media markt teile optisch ansprechender aber wie gesagt ist geschmackssache



au weia... 
zeig mir ein bose-gerät das auch nur ansatzweise so ausschaut?


okay, andersherum.... was hast du den im regal?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



dfence schrieb:


> Bei so nen paar Nautilanten würd ich mir das anders überlegen, wobei ich die schon irgendwo ästetisch find.
> Diese Anlage z.b
> B&W Nautilus Prestige - Audionet - Oracle Delphi. bei eBay.de: Lautsprecher (endet 15.01.10 18:21:08 MEZ)
> 
> Man hätt ich doch nur eben mal bisl geld über



lol, die anlage is ja mal der absolute wahnsinn  

ich find gebürstetes metall als front am besten


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Devil96 schrieb:


> "Klang" bei Verstärkern ist ja so eine Sache



Ich gehöre leider zu den Verfechtern des Amp-"Klangs".  Man kann die Unterschiede zwischen den Amps hören, sogar sehr deutlich. Hochwertigere Technik macht den Unterschied. 

Wenn man mal den Kenwood 5090D gegen den Denon 3806 ins Feld ziehen lässt, kackt der Kenwood ab. Das fängt schon bei der Kontrolle in den jeweiligen Frequenzlagen an. Auch das ist ein unterschiedlicher "Klang". Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Gelegenheit, wenn das Haus leer ist. Dann wird mal etwas am Regler gedreht.

Der 3806 ist schon ein Prachtstück. Ich kann wohl behaupten, dass er den GLE490 so ziemlich alles entlockt, was technisch machbar ist, ohne den Klangcharakter der GLE490 zu verändern, ganz im Gegenteil. Allenfalls im Bass bei puren Stereo (2.0), könnte die GLE490 tiefer gehen (kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich noch nicht die richtige Einstellung gefunden habe dafür).


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich bin ebenfalls verfechter des klanges eines Amps. Und wer da skeptisch ist den lad ich gern mal zu mir ein, dann kann man sich mal in ruhe 11 verschiedene Amps anhören die allesamt ne andere klangcharakteristik bieten, obwohl die an den gleichen Boxen hängen.

Z.b nen Feldtransistor macht nen ganz eignen klang, nen Germanium Transistor hat ebenfalls nen eignen klang, den neuen transen gegenüber.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Nur ein kaputter Verstärker klingt. 

Außer der Hersteller verfälscht mit Absicht.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> Nur ein kaputter Verstärker klingt.
> 
> Außer der Hersteller verfälscht mit Absicht.


Zeige mir einen Verstärker der eine absolut gerade Graphenlinie im Frequenzgang hat . DANN klingt er selber nicht .

Aber ich glaube über das Thema kann man sehr lange weiterdiskutieren. Ich glaub im Hifi-Forum sind das inzwischen nen paar teusend Posts .


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

mjam.... heute abend ist der neue yammi bei mir eingezogen.
morgen mach ich ein paar bilder.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

ui nen Yammi damit wirste sicher sehr viel spass haben


----------



## BlackBaCEx (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Welchen Yammi haste?


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

dsp-z7


----------



## BlackBaCEx (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Der ist aber schon älter, oder? 
Ich hab ja den Rx 797^^

**** ist das ein Tier!


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Das solltest du bezweifeln. > DSP-Z7 - AV Receiver/Verstärker - Produkte - Yamaha Deutschland

Top-Modell von Yamaha. Nur der Z11 ist größer.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



BlackBaCEx schrieb:


> Der ist aber schon älter, oder?
> Ich hab ja den Rx 797^^
> 
> **** ist das ein Tier!



'tschuldigung. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das solltest du bezweifeln. > DSP-Z7 - AV Receiver/Verstärker - Produkte - Yamaha Deutschland
> 
> Top-Modell von Yamaha. Nur der Z11 ist größer.



right. 
yamaha unterscheidet generell die rx- und die z-serie.


----------



## BlackBaCEx (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Okay, ich bin mit meinem leise


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

@Stormbringer

Ich komme dann mal in fünf Jahren und frage höflich an, ob du nicht einen Abnehmer brauchst.

Wie zu erwarten eine Armada an Anschlüssen, wovon man eh nur ein Viertel braucht

4 Zonen, nach dem Motto "Beschalle ich die 2m² Gästetoilette halt gleich mit"

Geiles Teil...


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

hehe - man kann ja nie wissen.

anschlüsse, ja, irgendwie werden das immer mehr.
wirklich brauchen tut man heutzutage eigentlich nur hdmi und ein oder zwei analog audio, evtl. ein oder zwei legacy svhs, yuv, opto und coax. der rest? unnütz.


----------



## Väinämöinen (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> Nur ein kaputter Verstärker klingt.
> 
> Außer der Hersteller verfälscht mit Absicht.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Zeige mir einen Verstärker der eine absolut gerade Graphenlinie im Frequenzgang hat . DANN klingt er selber nicht .
> 
> Aber ich glaube über das Thema kann man sehr lange weiterdiskutieren. Ich glaub im Hifi-Forum sind das inzwischen nen paar teusend Posts .


Die Frage ist doch vor allem aber auch, ob minimale Abweichungen überhaupt hörbar sind. Bei vorhandenen Klangunterschieden würde ich aber auch eher auf Sounding tippen, denn wenn bestimmte Marken eine Klangcharakteristik haben [und das wird ja immer behauptet (Yamaha klingt "analytischer"...), auch wenn ich nicht genug Geräte kenne um das beurteilen zu können], die sich über mehrere Jahre und mehr oder weniger alle Preisklassen hällt, dann lässt das IMHO schon einiges vermuten.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wir sind in der Elektronik schon so weit, dass wir Verstärker mit minimalsten Verzerrungen bauen können, der Klirr ist so niedrig, dass dieser nur messtechnisch erfasst werden kann, hören kann man ihn eigentlich nicht mehr, denn die Lautsprecher zählen du den "schlechtesten" Wandlern mit den größten Abweichungen im Frequenzgang.

Man kann mit FETs/Transistoren und OPs Verstärker mit einer schnurgeraden Kennlinie von 30Hz-30kHz bauen, jedoch tut man das nicht im Endverbrauchermarkt, denn da klingt die Anlage mal schnell "kalt".

Selbst mit unseren Oszis und Frequenzgeneratoren im Geschäft, die mehrere Tausend Euro kosten kann man kaum einen Klirr bei einem hochwertigen Verstärker messen, dieser ist einfach verschwindend gering, bei dem Ramschlöweverstärker in der WG kann man zum Beispiel den Klirr schon hören, da der einfach elendig billig aufgebaut ist.

Nicht mal den Trafo von dem Löwe Teil kann man für nen anständigen Selbstbauverstärker nehmen, ganz anderst mein Kennwood KA-94 oder NAD C325BEE, hier hat man einen verschwindend geringen Klirr, gerade bei dem letzterem.

Wir könnten uns jetzt noch ewig darüber streiten, Fakt ist, dass es Unterschiede aufgrund von mangelhafter Konstruktion oder Sounding gibt, aber jeder hat andere Ansichten und Erfahrungen. Manche Händler sind auch so tückisch und stellen den einen Verstärker etwas lauter ein als wie den anderen, eine minimale höhere Lautstärke nimmt der Mensch als besseren Klang war, man kann nur mit nem Oszi sichergehen, dass beide gleich sind oder nem Vergleicher, das ist aber etwas umständlicher.

Disskutieren wir also einfach noch ne Seite und gut. Ansonsten gehen Fragen von anderen unter.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch vor allem aber auch, ob minimale Abweichungen überhaupt hörbar sind. Bei vorhandenen Klangunterschieden würde ich aber auch eher auf Sounding tippen, denn wenn bestimmte Marken eine Klangcharakteristik haben [und das wird ja immer behauptet (Yamaha klingt "analytischer"...), auch wenn ich nicht genug Geräte kenne um das beurteilen zu können], die sich über mehrere Jahre und mehr oder weniger alle Preisklassen hällt, dann lässt das IMHO schon einiges vermuten.



ähm... vorab, erklär mir doch mal deinen nick. 

zum thema: papier ist verdammt geduldig, und ich würde "deutlich hörbare" unterschiede auch eher ad absurdum führen - bis man sich mal die zeit nimmt sowas gegenzuhören. fakt: yammis und denons hören sich grundsätzlich unterschiedlich an. pios, nads und rotels ebenso. ich fand das echt krass. warum das so ist (sounding, dsp's, eigenschaften diverser diskreter bauteile, trafos, shielding, etc) - ich muss sagen das ist mir eigentlich wurscht.
zudem ist das pairing mit evtl. vorhandenen lautsprecher ein wirklich gewichtiger faktor. die dinger "klingen" wirklich.
ich finde das ist ein total spannendes thema.


----------



## Väinämöinen (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ähm... vorab, erklär mir doch mal deinen nick.


Väinämöinen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> zum thema: papier ist verdammt geduldig, und ich würde "deutlich hörbare" unterschiede auch eher ad absurdum führen - bis man sich mal die zeit nimmt sowas gegenzuhören. fakt: yammis und denons hören sich grundsätzlich unterschiedlich an. pios, nads und rotels ebenso. ich fand das echt krass. warum das so ist (sounding, dsp's, eigenschaften diverser diskreter bauteile, trafos, shielding, etc) - ich muss sagen das ist mir eigentlich wurscht.
> zudem ist das pairing mit evtl. vorhandenen lautsprecher ein wirklich gewichtiger faktor. die dinger "klingen" wirklich.
> ich finde das ist ein total spannendes thema.


Sicher, für den Anwender ist nur entscheidend, ob man Unterschiede hört (wo auch immer die dann herkommen) und was einem besser gefällt. Persönlich werde ich mich diesem Thema allerdings erst gegen Ende des Jahres stellen, denn dann steht bei mir auch ein neuer AVR an. Preislich werde ich zwar nicht in deine Dimensionen vorstoßen, aber dafür auf HDMI 1.4 warten. Womöglich setzt sich 3D ja durch.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

danke für den link - das kannte ich noch gar nicht. interessant.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Also ich kanns nochmal betonen, ich hab hier 11 verschiedene Verstärker von verschiedenen herstellern, und jeder ! Hat ne eigene Klangcharakteristik die man definitiv raushört. 
Und verstärker mit niedrigen klirrfaktor hat man vor 30 jahren auch schon bauen können ohne probleme, aber es ist nicht der klirrfaktor der das allein ausmacht, es sind hunderte faktoren, angefangen von den einzelnen daten der Transistoren bis hin zu der dimensionierung der Pufferelkos. 
Nur ma als bsp mein SU-V3 hat nen klirrfaktor von 0.007% bei 50Watt RMS an 4ohm. Das ist nur noch messbar,und der amp stammt von 1981. 

Wie ich schon sagte, wenn jemand bei mir in der nähe wohnt und ich mein umzug hinter mir hab, kann er gerne vorbei kommen und sich selbst nen urteil bilden über die verschiedenen klangchareristiken der Verstärker. 

NEn Röhenverstärker hat auch ne andere klangcharakteristik als ein Transistor Amp, und dann kommt natürlich auf die Bauweise an, Class A, Class AB, Class H, NPN, PNP, usw usw 

Im Musikerbereich ist das besonders deutlich, da hat nämlich nen Marshal Amp nen ganz anderen klang als ein Fender Verstärker, und die Musiker schwören drauf das verstärker verschieden klingen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wo wir gerade bei Verstärkerklang sind: Mir ist gestern was aufgefallen bei meinem Amp, als ich mir mal ne CD reingezoegen hab die ich mit meinem KR-950B fast kaputtgehört hab . Der 5090 - also mein jetziger Amp - bringt zwar kleinere Details besser rüber als der 950B (was ich aber der besseren LS-Aufstellung zuschiebe), allerdings ist der deutlichste Unterschied beid er Stimmdarstellung zu hören; mit meinem alten Verstärker lag viel mehr schmelz in der Stimme, es hörte sich eionfach angenehmer an. Und das ist so deutlich hörbar das ich es nicht glauben mag das das allein an der veränderten Aufstellung liegt. 
Man beachte dabei das beides Kenwoodverstärker sind. Nur anderes Baujahr (950B BJ 1989 Class A, 5090R BJ 96/97 Class A/B).


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



dfence schrieb:


> Im Musikerbereich ist das besonders deutlich, da hat nämlich nen Marshal Amp nen ganz anderen klang als ein Fender Verstärker, und die Musiker schwören drauf das verstärker verschieden klingen.


Wenn ich einen Verstärker an eine E-Gitarre o.Ä. hänge möchte ich auf die Art ja erst einen bestimmten Klang erzeugen. 
Natürlich klingen solche Verstärker und das sollen sie ja auch.

Bei einem Verstärker zur Wiedergabe dagegen ist das Ziel die genaue Reproduktion dessen was eben der Fender, Marshall oder was auch immer fabriziert haben. Ob das dann auch erreicht wird ist wieder eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



dfence schrieb:


> Also ich kanns nochmal betonen, ich hab hier 11 verschiedene Verstärker von verschiedenen herstellern, und jeder ! Hat ne eigene Klangcharakteristik die man definitiv raushört.
> Und verstärker mit niedrigen klirrfaktor hat man vor 30 jahren auch schon bauen können ohne probleme, aber es ist nicht der klirrfaktor der das allein ausmacht, es sind hunderte faktoren, angefangen von den einzelnen daten der Transistoren bis hin zu der dimensionierung der Pufferelkos.
> Nur ma als bsp mein SU-V3 hat nen klirrfaktor von 0.007% bei 50Watt RMS an 4ohm. Das ist nur noch messbar,und der amp stammt von 1981.
> 
> ...



Mag sein, dass die "klingen", dennoch sollte das nicht im Sinne von Hi-Fi (Hohe Klangtreue) sein. Es gibts zig Faktoren bei Amps, welche den KLang beeinflussen, das stimmt. Aber ob man für einen Hauch von Klang 1000 € mehr bezahlt, nur weil der Bass minimal präziser ist - muss jeder selber wissen. 

Steckt die wie oben beschriebenen 1000€ mehr in die Lautsprecher, hat man viel mehr davon. Lautsprecher machen den Klang, das sollte man nie vergessen. 

Bei neueren Amps sind es sowieso mehr die Einstellungen, welcher die Verstärker anders "klingen" lassen.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo/ANFÄNGERGUIDE!] Sound - Kaufberatung, FAQ und Wissenswertes*

mangels eines soundtalks-topics, nutze ich das hier mal. 
ich werde die zone-2 meines neuen avr's zukünftig als wiedergabemöglichkeit an den pc anschließen. dafür muss ich mir freilich noch ein pärchen kompakte zulegen.
kennt jemand die wharfedale diamond 9.2 oder die mission m32i? schwer zu bekommen die dinger...
alternativ-vorschläge? preisregion um die 300€...

btw: falls jemand ein junges gebrauchtes teufel motivchen zwei in weiss sucht, dann kann er sich vorab schon mal melden.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo/ANFÄNGERGUIDE!] Sound - Kaufberatung, FAQ und Wissenswertes*

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die beiden schon etwas älter sind. Die Mission soll angeblich einen total unausgewogenen Frequenzgang haben und ihr Geld nicht wert sein. 

In der aktuellen Audio sind drei Lautsprecher unter 400 € getestet worden:

Magnat Quantum 553 > 65
PSB Image B5 > 67
Mordaunt Short Aviano2 > 67

Und als Vergleich musste die GLE430 herhalten. Die konnte ihren Platz mit 68 Punkten behaupten.

Hör dir die mal Gelegenheit an und nimm noch die Nubert NuBox 481 dazu.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo/ANFÄNGERGUIDE!] Sound - Kaufberatung, FAQ und Wissenswertes*

die psb image b25 hat mir einer aus dem luxx empfohlen.
PSB IMAGE B25 SPEAKERS SPECIAL OFFER bei eBay.de: Speakers Hi Fi (endet 29.01.10 11:43:46 MEZ)


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo/ANFÄNGERGUIDE!] Sound - Kaufberatung, FAQ und Wissenswertes*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> mangels eines soundtalks-topics,


Und was ist das?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-disskusionsthread.html


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo/ANFÄNGERGUIDE!] Sound - Kaufberatung, FAQ und Wissenswertes*

@olstyle: ja was weiss ich, bin ich mod oder wie? 
(verschiebst du den diskussionsfaden bitte)  

bin übrigens gerade noch auf die monitor audio bronze 2 gestoßen - auch nett. 
Monitor Audio | Bronze BR2


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Done  .

Zu den Kompakten:
Gibt es nicht auch ein paar nette nuBoxen in der Kategorie?!


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

thx! 

ja, die nubox 381.
Nubert - nuBox 381 Kompaktlautsprecher

190€/stück - wäre mir minimal zu teuer. evtl. zweite wahl, ist glaube ich 20€ billiger.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Die Diamond 10.2 von Wharfedale klingen recht gut für den Preis .


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

wo ist den unser klipsch fanatiker? 
klipsch synergy b-3?
ich muss gestehen, ich hab noch nie eine klipsch-box anständig probegehört...


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> wo ist den unser klipsch fanatiker?
> klipsch synergy b-3?
> ich muss gestehen, ich hab noch nie eine klipsch-box anständig probegehört...



Hab ja auch noch anderes zu tun ^^

Musste dir einfach mal anhören... Wie alles im Leben Geschmackssache. Wobei die Synergys eher die "billigen" sind, besser sind die RB´s.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

hm - die nu 381 kostet 170 als zweite wahl. das ist ne alternativ, zudem soll sie recht ausgeglichen und bass-stark klingen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hm - die nu 381 kostet 170 als zweite wahl. das ist ne alternativ, zudem soll sie recht ausgeglichen und bass-stark klingen.



Nuberts sind auch gut, aber beim Bass sind die Klipsch gewaltig, zumindest bei den 82ern, trocken & präzise.  Pegelfest, spielfreudig und spaßig sowieso... nur bei der Neutralität haperts etwas.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

soll ja i.d.f. auch nur eine "kleine" lösung fürs büro werden. 

ich schiele ja leicht auf einen möglichen schnapp von einem pärchen wharfies 9.2... mal sehen.


----------



## Toffele (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Was meinst du genau mit kompakten Boxen?
Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Boxen dieser Größenordnung (NuBox 381) sich nicht mehr wirklich dafür eignen, auf dem Schreibtisch abgestellt zu werden 
Weiß nicht wie die räumlichen Gegebenheiten an deinem PC sind, jedoch könnte es gut sein, dass du dann auch noch Stative brauchst.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

ja, ich weiss. sie sollen auf stands hinter den tisch.
oder an die wand (wenns ein geschlossenes system ist).


----------



## rebel4life (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Falls du noch wo Braun output c entdeckst, dann solltest du zuschlagen, die gehen zu horrenden Preisen bei ebay weg, wenn du welche zu humanen Preisen bekommst, dann wirst du begeistert sein, ich nehm meine jetzt dann in die Stube - schön klein, dennoch ein guter Bass.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Kannst dir auch einfach die kleinen hinstellen: Audio, das Magazin für Hifi, High End, Surround und Musik - Klipsch Palladium P-39 F

Schlappe 16 000 € fürs Büro ^^.
Wieso tendierstn du nicht zu den Nuberts wie im Himkinothread?? Die sind doch super...


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

noch tendiere ich halt nicht, aktuell sondiere ich...

ein pärchen elac bs 63 würde ich auch nett finden.


----------



## Toffele (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Guten Morgen.
Die Elacs sind sicherlich feine Boxen. Die sind aber schon ein paar Euros teurer, oder?
Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein Pärchen Heco Celan 300 geleistet. Die sind laut den Punkten der Audiomagazine noch leicht besser als die Elacs und da es sich bei diesen Boxen um Auslaufmodelle handelt, auch billiger. Ich habe meine als Ausstellungsstücke für 170 Euro bekommen. Ich bin von ihnen begeistert, muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich noch nicht wirklich viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hatte. Beim Probehören im Tevi konnten sie aber die anderen (günstigeren) Boxen deutlich distanzieren. 
Hängt natürlich auch viel vom Raum und dem persönlichen Geschmack ab, wollte meine Babys nur mal ins Spiel bringen.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

ja, ich weiss. alternativ schaue ich mich noch auf dem gebrauchtmarkt um.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

bin fündig geworden. habe ein preiswertes pärchen monitor audio silver rs1 erstanden (abverkaufspreis).
-> Monitor Audio | Silver RS 1


----------



## Toffele (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Oh fein. Sicherlich extrem gute Boxen. Mit einem Metallchassis, oder? Hört man da einen deutlichen Unterschied zu einem Regulären aus Papier?


----------



## rebel4life (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Kommt immer drauf an, wie das Teil gebaut ist. Wenn es natürlich sehr leicht und versteifungsfest ist, dann müssten die Bässe etwas knackiger werden, aber das ist auch mit ner Papiermembrane möglich.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> bin fündig geworden. habe ein preiswertes pärchen monitor audio silver rs1 erstanden (abverkaufspreis).
> -> Monitor Audio | Silver RS 1



ich hoffe auf einen ausführlichen Bericht  ich stehe in diesem Jahr auch noch irgendwann vor der Qual der Wahl kompakte bis 400€ zu finden...


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

ich bin selbst super neugierig. MA ist relativ selten und in den geschäften kaum anzutreffen (ähnlich wie wharfedale, mordaunt-short oder ähnliche englische ware).

@fire: ich hatte lokal noch die gelgenheit die b&w 685 zu hören: auch was richtig feines. das angebot von 200€/stück (normal 300€) galt aber nur für eiche-finish - und die passt hier überhaupt nicht.

ich bezahle übrigens 180€/stück für die sr1.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich bin selbst super neugierig. MA ist relativ selten und in den geschäften kaum anzutreffen (ähnlich wie wharfedale, mordaunt-short oder ähnliche englische ware).



was MA und Wharfedale angeht teile ich deine Erfahrung, Mordaunt-Short finde ich hier aber in so ziemlich jedem MediMax, Mediamarkt, Saturn etc. Meistens aber zu völlig überzogenen Preisen.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> @fire: ich hatte lokal noch die gelgenheit die b&w 685 zu hören:  auch was richtig feines. das angebot von 200€/stück (normal 300€) galt  aber nur für eiche-finish - und die passt hier überhaupt nicht.



B&W gefallen mir optisch irgendwie so gar nicht, schon immer, und wird auch immer so sein denke ich mal.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich bezahle übrigens 180€/stück für die sr1.



Darf man fragen wo du sie bekommst? Über google finde ich leider auf die schnell keine Händler, die die ältere RS-Serie noch führen. Überall wo man auf RS1 klickt kommt man letztendlich dann auf die RX1.


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

war der vorführ-restposten von grobi.tv (hatten nur ein pärchen)
den vertraue ich soweit das ich auch den vorführer nehme.

aber stimmt, ansonst bekommst du nur die neuere rx1 - da hatte ich als billigsten preis 530.- genannt bekommen. das sprengt dann doch mein budget.
ich hab noch ne rs1 in silber im zugriff - interesse?  (350.- nähe nürnberg)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



> ich hab noch ne rs1 in silber im zugriff - interesse?  (350.- nähe nürnberg)



danke für das Angebot, aber derzeit leider völlig außerhalb meiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

dann lieber langsam - gelegenheiten werden sich immer ergeben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

@Stormbringer: deine MA sehen wirklich sehr toll aus *neid* ^^ darf ich fragen was das für LS-Ständer sind und was die gekostet haben? ^^


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

so, nach ein paar tagen mit den neuen boxen für pc und büro mal ein kleiner bericht.

ich habe die LS ja als aussteller bei grobi gerkauft, und bis auf ein paar oberflächliche kratzer im lack ist alles in bester ordnung. angesichts des preises von 180€ pro stück geht das durchaus in ordnung. die alte uvp lag bei 250€/stück.

technische daten, man beachte vor allem den wirkungsgrad und den maximalen schalldruck der kleinen boxen.


> Frequenzgang +/- 3dB  43 - 25000
> Hz Wirkungsgrad (1W@1M) 90 dB
> Impedanz 6 Ohm
> Maximaler Schalldruck (pro Paar) 108.5 dB SPL
> ...


äußerliches:
verdammt gut verarbeitet, wertige bauteile, man beachte auch das massive bi-amping/bi-wiring terminal.

hören:
war sofort überrascht, sehr schnell, sehr präzise, erstaunlich kräftiger bass für das kleine gehäuse. subjektiv keine verfärbungen, sehr hoch auflösend und räumlicher klang. aufstellungstechnisch sehr viel unkritischer als meine kef iq im heimkino.

fazit: vielleicht der beste lautsprecher der in meinem besitz ist/war - evtl. mit ausnahme der alten t&a tml standlautsprecher - die spielen aber mit ihrem druck und volumen sowieso in einer anderen liga. diese kleinen boxen überraschen wirklich und spielen so manchen der größeren kollegen an die wand.


@fire:
das sind b-tech atlas speaker stands von amazon uk:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/B-Tech-BT60...5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1265453691&sr=8-5
mit versand aus uk spottbillig und gut verarbeitet.
hab die dinger noch mit quarzsand aufgefüllt das sie etwas stabiler stehen und nicht mitschwingen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Echt richtig hübsche Boxen, kann man nicht meckern. Und bei 180 € / Stück auch noch günstig...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> @fire:
> das sind b-tech atlas speaker stands von amazon uk:
> B-Tech BT608/B Loudspeaker Floor Stand - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
> mit versand aus uk spottbillig und gut verarbeitet.
> hab die dinger noch mit quarzsand aufgefüllt das sie etwas stabiler stehen und nicht mitschwingen.



die stands sehen auf jeden fall sehr interessant aus, wenn das mit meiner spezialanfertigung nix wird werd ich wohl zu denen greifen. Danke für den Hinweis 
Und dein Bericht überzeugt mich glaube auch, dass ich wohl zu den MA RX-1 greifen werde wenn ich das geld dafür habe...mal gucken ob ich die irgendwo mal probegehört bekomme in Leipzig


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

sorry für Doppelpost, aber da das hier nix mit meinem vorherigen Post zu tun hat, hab ich mal nicht editiert...

Denon präsentiert nun auf der Homepage den neuen CARA (S-5BD)...

was haltet ihr von dem Ding?


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Hmmm, soll 5x 75W Leisten und nimmt 110W auf .
Find ich irgendwie witzig, wiedermal Blendwerte .


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

An allen Ausgängen liefert der keine 75W gleichzeitig, man kann berechnen, wieviel im Schnitt an Leistung gebraucht wird, dementsprechend wird der Trafo dimensioniert. Wenn man im Haus davon ausgehen würde, dass alle Steckdosen benutzt werden würde, dann hätte man ziemliche Probleme mit dem Netz..


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

2k€


----------



## Väinämöinen (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Stormbringer schrieb:


> 2k€


Was erwartest du denn von Denon, die verkaufen schließlich auch Netzwerkkabel für 500€.

Edit: übrigens mit Empfehlung der Stereo:



> Und dass Netzwerkdaten je nach Übertragungsweg unterschiedlich “klingen” können, ist in der Theorie nur schwer verdaubar. Wir wissen aber aus der Vergangenheit: Auch digitale Cinch-Kabel haben ihren Eigenklang und sogar die USB-Strippe, mit der eine externe Soundkarte am Computer hängt, hat entscheidenden Einfluss.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Denon machts nur wie jeder andere: Kabel klingen. Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit mal die Baumarkt 2,5 mm ² Kabel ausgetauscht gegen QED Original 2,5 mm² -> siehe da: es klang besser, aber nur mal wieder ein subjektiver Fehleindruck des Gehirns, denn es MUSS ja besser klingen, was es aber nicht tut.

Von Denons aktuellem Gerät halte Ich nicht viel... Besonders für 2000 € kann man sich locker mal den 4310 bestellen...


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



väinämöinen schrieb:


> was erwartest du denn von denon, die verkaufen schließlich auch netzwerkkabel für 500€.
> 
> Edit: übrigens mit empfehlung der stereo:



lol


----------



## Hai0815 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich sag zu so was Kabel-Voodoo ^^

gut, ich hab auch keine Billigstrippen ausm Baumarkt dran, aber irgendwo sollte sich das ganze doch im Rahmen halten denke ich


----------



## Lee (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Für so eine Frage wollte ich keinen neuen Thread eröffnen.
Ich habe vor demnächst meinen 200€ Sony A/V Receiver gegen einen ähnlich teuren Stereo Verstärker auszutauschen. Genauer gesagt werde ich dazu gezwungen, da meine Eltern sich ein pseudo Heimkino aufbauen und dafür einen Receiver brauchen.

Jedenfalls, ich bin dem nicht einmal abgeneigt, da ich sowieso nur Stereo brauche und Stereo Verstärker auch noch besseren Klang bieten sollen als so günstige Receiver, stimmt das?

Ich habe ein Paar Nubert Nubox 481 Standboxen, was könnt ihr mir für einen Verstärker mit gutem Klang, wenn möglich auch gutem Kopfhörer Klang (der von meinem Sony ist schrecklich) empfehlen? Mehr als 250€ möchte ich dafür nicht ausgeben. Features brauche ich eigentlich keine, nur eine Fernbedienung wäre schön.

Tut mir Leid, dass ich wegen so etwas blödem Frage, aber ich habe halt echt keine Ahnung


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Denon PMA-510AE .
Denon PMA-510AE Verstärker schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was hältst du denn eigendlich von deinen 481? Du hast die ja nun schon nen bisschen und ich stehe auch vor nem Kauf und hab die 481 gaaaanz oben auf meiner Liste .

@kuki122: Was sind das denn für Boxen? Sieht mir nach Wharfedale aus, liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Da sich gerade nach dem CD-Player auch noch der Tuner verabschiedet wird es wohl Zeit die Harman Kardon Festival 500 meines Vaters zu ersetzen. Nun stellt sich die Frage: Gibt es überhaupt was vergleichbares auf dem Markt?
Zur Erklärung: Bei der Anlage handelt es sich um eine Midi-Anlage welche auf den ersten Blick aussieht wie eine normale Kompaktanlage mit CD-Deck, dabei hat sie aber Lautsprecheranschlüsse, Leistung und Klangvolumen eines "großen" Verstärkers(es wurden auch keine Boxen mitgeliefert).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

@Lee: ich kann nfsgame da nur zustimmen, der Denon PMA-510AE ist in seiner Preisklasse sicher einer der besten Stereo-Vollverstärker, für ein paar mehr Infos siehe meinen Test

@Olstyle: ganz spontan würde mir da die Denon CX-Serie einfallen. Ist ebenfalls eine Kompaktanlage mit großem Klang, allerdings nich gerade billig.


----------



## Lee (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

@nfsgame
Was ich von den 481 halte? Nun sie gefallen mir sehr gut. Aber mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen, weil ich schlichtweg... keine Ahnung habe^^

Zum Denon, der scheint wohl die beste Wahl in dieser Preisklasse zu sein, dann werde ich den nehmen.  Und es ist tatsächlich so, dass dieser mir einen besseren Klang liefern kann als mein Sony, nicht nur im Bereich Kopfhörer Klang? (welcher nur besser sein kann als der vom Sony).

Noch eine andere Sache, lohnt es sich klanglich von einer Xonar DX (verbunden mit dem Receiver über 3,5mm zu Chinch) zu einer Xonar Essence STX zu wechseln? Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Klang über die Boxen. Mit KH´s höre ich nicht viel Musik, daher ist mir da der Klang nicht sooo wichtig.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Ich persönlich finde dass schon eine Xonar D2 hörbar besser(da weniger kalt) klingt als eine DX. 

Die STX ist angeblich nicht ganz so gut wie die ST(es fehlt unter anderem ein extra Chip gegen Störungen von Cirrus Logic), also wenn es schon die beste Stereo Karte sein soll würde ich zu letzterer oder zur Audiotrak Prodigy HD2(mit neuen OAMPS) greifen.

@a_fire_inside_1988:
Na die kosten aber schon ordentlich. Da kommt wohl doch eher ein normaler Stereoreceiver ins Haus und CD(ist schon seit ein paar Monaten im Eimer) läuft weiter über den HTPC.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

ob der Klang vom Denon besser ist wird dir hier keiner sagen können, da niemand deinen Sony kennt und daher der direkte Vergleich fehlt. Es gibt (nicht wenige) leute, die der Auffassung sind, dass ein Verstärker garnicht klingt, im Prinzip sollte ein Verstärker den Klang auch möglichst unverfälscht wiedergeben.
Der Denon klingt auf jeden Fall sehr gut und hat dazu noch eine hervorragende Optik und Haptik.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Denon schon allein deswegen eine deutliche Aufwertung gegenüber einem günstigen A/V-Receiver, da man bei denen in dieser Preisklasse meist nur relativ billig anmutende Plastik-Fronten mit Plastik-Knöpfen bekommt. Der PMA-510AE sieht dagegen wirklich sehr edel aus.


----------



## Lee (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Die ST kommt nur leider nicht in Frage, da PCI.

Und wegen dem Verstärker. Ich habe schon einige Male die Aussage "Ein AV Receiver für 200€ klingt niemals so gut wie ein reiner Stereo Verstärker für 200€" gelesen, deshalb Frage ich. Vielleicht hat ja von euch schon jemand einen ähnlichen Vergleich machen können.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Lee schrieb:


> Die ST kommt nur leider nicht in Frage, da PCI.
> 
> Und wegen dem Verstärker. Ich habe schon einige Male die Aussage "Ein AV Receiver für 200€ klingt niemals so gut wie ein reiner Stereo Verstärker für 200€" gelesen, deshalb Frage ich. Vielleicht hat ja von euch schon jemand einen ähnlichen Vergleich machen können.



Der Denon 1909 klingt genauso wie der Marantz Pm 350 aus den 80ern... Klingen tun Boxen, selten Verstärker. Wenngleich Ich mir aber auch lieber einen dedizierten Stereoamp dem Denon zur Seite stell, einfach der Optik wegen ^^

PS: Der RW 12 D von mir geht Richtung Süden...


----------



## rebel4life (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Wie ist eigentlich der Denon AVR-1905? In der Zeitung ist der für 100€ drin, ist noch da, der Typ gibt den für 90€ her, würdet ihr zuschlagen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



rebel4life schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Denon AVR-1905? In der Zeitung ist der für 100€ drin, ist noch da, der Typ gibt den für 90€ her, würdet ihr zuschlagen?



Eher nein... der 1905 ist meiner Meinung nach etwas zu alt für einen AVR, vielleicht erischst du rel. günstig nen 2308 oder 1908 so etwas in der Richtung.


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Is der Onkyo A-9155 gut oder sollte ich besser zum Denon DCD-510AE  greifen?


----------



## rebel4life (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****

Für 90€ würde man den 1905er bekommen, mein Bruder braucht den Vorerst mal nur für 2 Boxen, die er von mir ausleihen darf (ich leih dem keine 4  ), im Frühjahr will er sich dann selber noch 2 bauen, sprich Quadrophonie, der Receiver ist nur am PC und bekommt von dem digital/analog sein Signal, Bild braucht er nicht zu machen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



Uziflator schrieb:


> Is der Onkyo A-9155 gut oder sollte ich besser zum Denon DCD-510AE  greifen?



Die beiden Verstärker sind ziemlich gleichwertig. Der Onkyo hat einen Vollmetal-Lautstärker-Regler, der Denon hat dagegen nur einen Plastik-Regler. Insgesamt finde ich aber sieht der Denon dennoch wertiger aus als der Onkyo. Aber im Prinzip ist das reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Uziflator (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound ***Disskusionsthread****



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die beiden Verstärker sind ziemlich gleichwertig. Der Onkyo hat einen Vollmetal-Lautstärker-Regler, der Denon hat dagegen nur einen Plastik-Regler. Insgesamt finde ich aber sieht der Denon dennoch wertiger aus als der Onkyo. Aber im Prinzip ist das reine Geschmackssache.



Ah Danke wird wohl doch der Onkyo, mag Metall Regler.(schade gibt die nich aus holz)


----------



## Cyron78 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Naja und weil 5.1 Headsets auch irgendwie nicht so richtig wertig sind, jedenfalls die meißtens.
> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, scheint eine vernünftige Emulation um einiges Wertvoller zu sein, als ein 5.1 System auf Stereo.
> 
> Ich glaub Poker07 hat hier mal diese "Barbershop 5.1"-Simulation für Stereokopfhörer gepostet.
> ...


 

Aha, das ist ja ein guter Surroundtest. Hab grad selber ein prob mitn G35, mußte immer den Mikrofonbügel hoch und runter stellen um besseren Klang zu haben. Zudem viel mir nun auf, wenn ich Surround deaktiviere es sich besser anhört aber der Linke Hauptkanal stumm ist.

Hab eines der ertsen G35er, bin in Kontakt mit Logitech, die haben ja den besten Support.






Kennt jemand nen Klangunterschied zur XFi serie mit Sennheiser(oder ähnliches) im vergleich zum G35?


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Februar 2010)

Hab heute mal ausgiebiges Probehören meiner Anlage gemacht, nachdem der RW 12 D ja weg ist. Getan hat sich bei Musik nicht viel, Spaß machen die Rf 82 immernoch gewaltig.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Aha, das ist ja ein guter Surroundtest. Hab grad selber ein prob mitn G35, mußte immer den Mikrofonbügel hoch und runter stellen um besseren Klang zu haben. Zudem viel mir nun auf, wenn ich Surround deaktiviere es sich besser anhört aber der Linke Hauptkanal stumm ist.
> 
> Hab eines der ertsen G35er, bin in Kontakt mit Logitech, die haben ja den besten Support.


Das Soundfile ist für Stereokopfhörer konzipiert, deswegen funktioniert es auch im Stereo Modus am besten und beweist nebenbei noch dass man über Software Vorberechung mehr erreichen kann als mit zig Lautsprechern in so einem kleinen Chassis. 


> Kennt jemand nen Klangunterschied zur XFi serie mit Sennheiser(oder ähnliches) im vergleich zum G35?


Sennheiser ist ein Hersteller mit zig Kopfhörern im Programm. Die teureren Modelle klingen sicher besser als das Logitech Zeug, die als reines Headset ohne Musikambitionen gedachten Modelle aber eher nicht.

Auch X-FIs klingen längst nicht alle gleich. Eine Xtreme Audio klingt bei reiner Musikwiedergabe ohne Effekte kaum besser als Onboardsound während die Modelle von Auzentech(und wahrscheinlich auch das von Audiotrak, aber da hat sich irgendwie noch keiner die mühe gemacht zu testen) mit einer Menge mehr Details auftrumpfen können.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Februar 2010)

Kann man mit einer ASUS Xonar D1 Soundkarte DTS/DTS HD und Dolby True HD richtig wiedergeben?
Oder benötigt man da eine D2 etc.?


----------



## Cyron78 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nun hin un her getestet. Bei Aktivierten Surround klinkt es zwar voll und nah,+ um ein herum, aber nicht deutlich genug. 
So... beim deaktivieren, kommst mir so vor als ob das Game Surround erzeugt, zwar.. alles sehr getrennt in der Gegner ordnung, aber wiederum zu getrennt.. heißt.. also ob zu weinig ambient unterstützt würd.


Schwer zu erklären.. 


Viele sagen man hört klänge die man sonst nie dachte das sie es sie gibt..

naja, wird später mal ausprobiert^^


----------



## rebel4life (12. Februar 2010)

Wer empfindet auch nen enormen Klangunterschied zwischen Transmissionline Boxen und Bassreflexboxen? Bei mir ist das enorm, die Transmissionline klingt einfach ganz anderst, unter der Woche hab ich Bassreflexboxen, am Wochenende Transmissionline, da ne Transmissionline einen kurvigeren Frequenzgang hat scheint das wohl daher zu kommen.

Aber der Unterschied ist gewaltig. Kann ich jedem mal empfehlen, denn die meisten Boxen sind nur Bassreflex oder geschlossen...


----------



## Cyron78 (12. Februar 2010)

hmm..nen Unterschied merk ich weniger mal ständigen hin und her schalten, eher beim längern Zocken, und dann wieder umzuschalten des öfteren macht sich bemerkbar... da haste Recht..

Heißt auch das son Test im Mediamarkt schnell in die Hose gehen kann..


----------



## iNFAMOUS (13. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte mir demnächst eine Soundkarte für meinen Computer zulegen.
Etwa 80% Spiele, 10% Film, 10% Musik, Budget liegt bei maximal 80 Euro.
Ich hatte mir die Asus Xonar DX ausgesucht, jedoch wird berichtet, dass sie nur bei Musik und Film empfehlenswert sei. Bei Spielen solle man sich doch eine von Creative zulegen. Ich spiele eigentlich immer mit einem Stereo Headset (zur Zeit Sennheiser PC161, demnächst vielleicht etwas Besseres).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Februar 2010)

Greif ruhig zur Xonar. Der einzige Grund, warum die Creatives von vielen für Spiele empfohlen werden ist EAX5.0...das wird aber bei den meisten Neuerscheinungen sowieso nichtmehr unterstützt, ist also imho kein Grund für eine Creative-Karte.


----------



## Cyron78 (13. Februar 2010)

Mein Wissensstand bis jetzt, das die Creatives speziel für Games programmiert sind. Bioshok unterstützt diesen eax 5.0. Vielleicht geben diese Xfi Karten die Geräuschkulissse besser weiter.. Wasserfälle..der Hall in einer Halle.. Maschinen.. und die Stimmen wollen schön voneinander getrennt werden und das auch ausder richtigen Richtung..

Ergänzt mich falls ich daneben lieg..


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Geräusche auf den richtigen Kanal legen kann jede Onboardkarte mit halbwegs gut Programmiertem Treiber, das ist keine Kunst.
EAX 5.0 ist sogut wie Tod, da kaum ein aktuelles Spiel davon gebrauch macht .


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2010)

EAX bringt zwar ein paar nette Effekte mit sich, ohne kann man aber auch gut leben.


----------



## iNFAMOUS (13. Februar 2010)

Ok vielen Dank, dann wird es wohl doch eine Asus Xonar werden. Lohnt sich dann der Umstieg vom Sennheiser PC161 zum Sennheiser HD595 (Gibt es gute Alternativen?) + Zalman Steckmikrofon (ZM-MIC1), oder ist die Verbesserung im Verhältnis zu den 140 Euro zu klein?


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wer empfindet auch nen enormen Klangunterschied zwischen Transmissionline Boxen und Bassreflexboxen? Bei mir ist das enorm, die Transmissionline klingt einfach ganz anderst, unter der Woche hab ich Bassreflexboxen, am Wochenende Transmissionline, da ne Transmissionline einen kurvigeren Frequenzgang hat scheint das wohl daher zu kommen.
> 
> Aber der Unterschied ist gewaltig. Kann ich jedem mal empfehlen, denn die meisten Boxen sind nur Bassreflex oder geschlossen...



das ist schwer zu beurteilen - um den tatsächlichen unterschied zu hören müsste man die gleichen systeme im unterschiedlichen gehäuse hören.
ich empfinde meine TML allerdings als sehr wuchtig... wenn sie den mal richtig ausgefahren werden. ^^


----------



## Cyron78 (13. Februar 2010)

iNFAMOUS schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank, dann wird es wohl doch eine Asus Xonar werden. Lohnt sich dann der Umstieg vom Sennheiser PC161 zum Sennheiser HD595 (Gibt es gute Alternativen?) + Zalman Steckmikrofon (ZM-MIC1), oder ist die Verbesserung im Verhältnis zu den 140 Euro zu klein?


 

Damit könntest vielleicht in Mediamarkt gehn. Viele schreiben das sie Klänge hören die sie nie kannten.
Ich laß nur gutes übers Hd555.. Amazon Bewertungen.


Ein über 100eu Unterschied sollte man schon hören^^


----------



## Low (13. Februar 2010)

Hey,
Ich habe mir mal ein paar Headsets rausgesucht.
Welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 
Welches Headset hast das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? 
Welches Headset ist das beste?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

*SteelSeries:*
Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » SteelSeries Gaming Headset - 5H V2 - white

Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - SteelSeries » SteelSeries Gaming Headset - 3H VR - Klinke

*Creative:*
Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - Creative » Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming Headset

Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - Creative » Creative Fatal1ty HS-1000 Headset

*eDimensional:*
Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - eDimensional » eDimensional AudioFX Pro 5.1 Gaming Headset

*Speedlink:*
Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - Speedlink » Speed-Link SL-8795-SBK Medusa NX USB 5.1 Gaming Headset


Das Headset nutze ich zum Spielen (FPS) und Musik hören. 
Habt irh eine Soundkarte bis ~70€ die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?
Immer her mit euren Antworten....
Danke 
*
EDIT: *
Das Design von den eDimensional und dem SteelSeries 5H V2 (Weiß) gefällt mir am besten. Das Steelseries wird bestimmt auch die Nase vorne beim Klang haben oder?
*
EDIT2:*
Taugt diese Soundkarte was? 
http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSe...detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Kann man mit einer ASUS Xonar D1 Soundkarte DTS/DTS HD und Dolby True HD richtig wiedergeben?
> Oder benötigt man da eine D2 etc.?



Habt ihr eigentlich meine Frage gesehen?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2010)

DTS HD und Dolby HD dürfen leider aufgrund von DRM Beschränkungen nicht PC-intern decodiert werden.
Da hilft auch eine D2 nichts. Dazu brauchst du entweder eine aktuelle ATI-Grafikkarte(wobei selbst die 4er afaik noch Probleme machen) oder eine Soundkarte mit HDMI-Ausgang(Asus Xonar HDAV oder AuzenTech X-Fi HomeTheater HD)sowie einen externen Decoder/Receiver an den das ganze angeschlossen wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2010)

Oh, bittere Pille ...
Egal, ich wollte eh eine HD 5830 kaufen.^^


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Februar 2010)

Frage.....

ich hab ein CEM PE in meinem Zimmer.
Nun kam mir die Idee, die Standboxen von unserer Anlage im Wohnzimmer mal als Frontspeaker zu verwenden.
Kann das denn gehen?
Und wenn ja, bringt das was?

Es sind folgende Lautsprecher:

Elac Axiom EL 75

Nenn-Impulsbelastbarkeit: 75/100 Watt
Impendanz: 4-8 Ohm

Kann das gut gehen, oder schadet das irgendwie entweder meinem Subwoofer, oder den Boxen?

lg Dustin


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2010)

Der Subwoofer wird die auf keinen Fall antreiben können, dafür brauchst du schon einen dedizierten Verstärker(wobei es da bei ebay und co. zum Teil schon für etwas über 50€ garnicht mal so schlechte Geräte gibt).


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Februar 2010)

Ok, naja, war eh nur ne Schnapsidee
Kann mit denen ja auch im Wohnzimmer Musik hören


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (14. Februar 2010)

Aber wie gesagt, bei Ebay gibt es gerade was Sound-Equipment angeht, alte, aber dennoch gute (Sound veraltet nicht) Geräte zum günstigen Preis.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2010)

Jup.
Mein Verstärker hat mich z.B. zusammen mit einem(für mich eher überflüssigen) DVD-Player ganze 70€ gekostet, während Second Hand Shops für das gleiche Modell um die 200€ verlangen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Februar 2010)

MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, bei Ebay gibt es gerade was Sound-Equipment angeht, alte, aber dennoch gute (Sound veraltet nicht) Geräte zum günstigen Preis.



Zum Glück. 
Nich so wie bei anderen gewissen Dingen


----------



## Cyron78 (17. Februar 2010)

Also definitiv hat das G35 mit ausgeschaltetem Suround mit manchen Games nen Problem. Der linke Hauptkanal geht einfach nich, nur Schräg vorn un hinten. Wobei ich auf der anderen Seite  also Rechts, alles hör, wie wenn ich neben nen Wasserfall steh z.b. .

Das probier ich aus, weil es sich trotz ausgeschaltetem Suround direkter anhört..
ein Umtausch des Gerätes hat auch nichts gebracht^^..


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Februar 2010)

@Lee: Warum willst du deinen Sony ersetzen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Februar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @Lee: Warum willst du deinen Sony ersetzen?



...würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2010)

Hat er doch schon irgendwo geschrieben: Weil seine Eltern sich nen Suroundset ins Wohnzimmer stellen wollen und nen AVR brauchen .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Februar 2010)

das ist natürlich eine plasubile Erklärung ^^

@Topic: meine neuen Edel-Strippen klingen übrigens kein bisschen anders als die alten Billig-Strippen...aber dafür sehen sie geil aus


----------



## Lee (21. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat er doch schon irgendwo geschrieben: Weil seine Eltern sich nen Suroundset ins Wohnzimmer stellen wollen und nen AVR brauchen .



Genau so ist es


----------



## Cyron78 (22. Februar 2010)

Zum G35 nochma.. eine Pegel -Kalibrierung(im Windows Sound-eigenschaften- erweitert) verhilft genauere einstellung des Suround,
zumal man in einigen Games das Headset an und ausstellen muß, am Surroundschalter des G35,
kann aber auch am Game liegen, das die Trennung der Signale erst dann stattfindet.. 
So macht die Gegenr Ortung im Game wieder spaß und ist sehr von vorteil in AvP z.b.^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Februar 2010)

@a_fire_inside:

Der Verstärker sieht gut aus, benso wi der CD Player, dennoch gibts Mängl wie z.B. billige Elkos, welche zudem auch noch total schief sind. Der Trafo ist auch eher Billigware, aber mann muss sich ja immer den preis vor Augen halten


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Februar 2010)

danke für deine Einschätzung! Du hast recht, die Trafos sehen recht billig aus, aber solang er geht und genug Leistung bringt ist das ja nicht weiter schlimm. Aber woran machst du fest, dass die Elkos billig sind? Also ich hab ja nun keine Ahnung davon..aber auf den beiden Hauptelkos steht ja zumindest schonmal "For Audio"...und da denk ich mir mal in meinem Leichtsinn das es dann schon ausgewählte sind und nich der letzte Billig-Ramsch ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Februar 2010)

Mir gehts ja nicht um die Hauptelkos, sondern um die vielen kleineren. SInd halt nicht mhr so zeitgemäß. Ich denk aber der Trafo wird nicht viel mitmachen, sprich nach oben hin wird nicht viel Luft sein um den Verstärker oberhalb der Grenze zu betreiben, was man aber mit nem PMA 510 nicht macht 

PS: Ich bin Elektroniker in ner großen deutschen Elektrofirma, Ich hab tagtäglich mit so was zu tun ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Februar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Mir gehts ja nicht um die Hauptelkos, sondern um die vielen kleineren. SInd halt nicht mhr so zeitgemäß. Ich denk aber der Trafo wird nicht viel mitmachen, sprich nach oben hin wird nicht viel Luft sein um den Verstärker oberhalb der Grenze zu betreiben, was man aber mit nem PMA 510 nicht macht
> 
> PS: Ich bin Elektroniker in ner großen deutschen Elektrofirma, Ich hab tagtäglich mit so was zu tun ^^



Und denkst du die billigen Elkos wirken sich irgendwie negativ aus? Abgesehen von der Langzeithaltbarkeit...
und wegen dem Trafo...ich hab den PMA-510 sowieso noch nie höher als 1/2 gestellt und da fliegen mir in meinem Zimmer schon die Ohren weg...und wenn ich mir erstmal ne eigene Wohnung leisten kann kommt der 510er sowieso ins Schlafzimmer und für das Wohn/Musik-Zimmer kommt dann einer der größeren Brüder ran


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Februar 2010)

Nee, negativ sicherlich nicht. Außer eben auf Dauer, aber selbst das bezweifel ich stark. Wenigstens benutzt Denon solide SMT Technik.

Mein Denon auf der Hälfte und der Laden fliegt auseinander. Aber das machen ja nur Kiddies, ich denk sowas ist hier nicht mehr von Nöten 

Ich war mal an einem Denon A1 A11 SR dran, war mir dann ebr doch zu teuer ^^


----------



## rebel4life (24. Februar 2010)

Bei den Elkos kommt es halt auf gewisse Werte an, aber so stark wirken die sich nicht aufn Klang aus.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Februar 2010)

Kann mir noch jemand sagen, wofür diese Gummi- oder Filzstreifen beim PMA-510AE am Gehäuseblech über der Netzplatine und über den Ausgängen drangeklebt sind? Glaubt Denon etwa an den Filz-Voodoo?


----------



## rebel4life (24. Februar 2010)

Ist ein Schutz. Falls die Platine durchbricht, kann so keine Lötstelle Kontakt mit dem Gehäuse bekommen. 

In so gut wie jedem Gerät hat man ne 2fache Sicherheit, die Netzleitungen sind auch so befestigt, dass sie nie andere Dinge berühren könnten und sind dann auch noch doppelt isoliert.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Februar 2010)

alles klar, vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Infos


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Februar 2010)

Mal was neues in Sachen Voodoo:

Kent Ihr schon das HMS Lautsprecherkabel fü schlappe 4000 € ?? Nein? Dann aber ran! Das verbessert alles!
Test HMS Lautsprecherkabel Gran Finale Jubilee LS

Und noch was feines, um dem 50 € Brüllwürfelset noch mal so richtig in Fahrt zu bringen! Die CD Kleber!

Test Harmonix RF-11 / RF-1100


----------



## b0s (26. Februar 2010)

Ach du heilige .......



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Kent Ihr schon das HMS Lautsprecherkabel fü schlappe 4000 € ?? Nein? Dann aber ran! Das verbessert alles!
> Test HMS Lautsprecherkabel Gran Finale Jubilee LS


*Im Fazit steht:* Preis/Leistung: angemessen


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Februar 2010)

Soweit hab ich das gar nicht durchgelesen ^^... Aber echt genial, was Geld alles für Urteile fällt. Insbesondere das ein Kabel der technischen Nachbearbeitung entgegenwirkt, ist ja beeindruckend. Und für die 4000 € für 2 x 3 Meter nehm ich gleich noch etwas mehr, um damit die Rears zu verkabeln...


----------



## Lee (26. Februar 2010)

Das schlimme ist ja, es gibt immernoch Leute die so etwas tatsächlich kaufen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Februar 2010)

noch viel schlimmer als das Kabel finde ich diese Klebefolien für CDs/DVDs/BluRays...wer sowas glaubt hat absolut keine Ahnung wie ein optischer Datenträger funktioniert.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Februar 2010)

...siehe mein Link zum test von so nem Tuningsticker. Weil der Klang sich verbessert, natürlich. Und der Weihnachtsmann fristt Eichhörnchen.


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Februar 2010)

Und im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt... viellleicht noch eine Kerze die die Luft
so erwärmt das die Schallwellen besser durch den Raum gleiten... alles
Schwachsinn xD

Man sollte realistisch bleiben und immer erst ernsthaft überlegen ob es 
physikalisch überhaupt möglich ist den klang auf diese Art und Weise 
zu verbessern.


----------



## Zoon (27. Februar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Test Harmonix RF-11 / RF-1100



Das kenne ich doch, nur steht auf den Folien "CD aus der Stadtbibliothek, Katalognr 253" drauf 

Evtl probier ich das bei der The Witcher Spiel DVD mal aus, vielleicht bekämpft man damit ja das Mikroruckeln ... bevor ich meine Audio CDs damit verschandel.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2010)

Ich bin gerade über eine wirklich fette(da fällt mir kein anderes Wort zu ein) Soundkarte gestolpert:
Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 Sound Card

Leute schließt eure Xonars weg, hier kommt der wahre Klangkönig  .


----------



## Lee (27. Februar 2010)

Fett 
Aber mir doch ein klein wenig zu teuer...


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2010)

Alleine die DACs kosten rund 150€(wie man so liest zurecht) und die Karte darunter kostet auch ihre 100€(zurecht). Da bleiben dann für Zusammenbau/Umrüstung in Handarbeit und neue Cinch-Anschlüsse nur noch 50€. Das Angebot ist also noch nicht ein mal überteuert.


----------



## sinthor4s (28. Februar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alleine die DACs kosten rund 150€(wie man so liest zurecht) und die Karte darunter kostet auch ihre 100€(zurecht). Da bleiben dann für Zusammenbau/Umrüstung in Handarbeit und neue Cinch-Anschlüsse nur noch 50€. Das Angebot ist also noch nicht ein mal überteuert.



Aber leider war in dem Preis keine Doppelslot-Blende mehr drin 

ansonsten sieht das nach einer wirklich interessanten konstruktion aus.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Februar 2010)

sieht wirklich sehr lecker aus die Karte  leider im Moment um Welten zu teuer für mich ^^


----------



## rebel4life (28. Februar 2010)

Ist überzogen teuer, Sieht für mich wie ne diskrete Endstufe aus, für nen DA-Wandler wären das zu wenig Transistoren, aber vieleicht sitzen noch welche in SMD drauf, die man nicht sieht, naja, wer daran glaubt. Jeder andere nimmt nen IC, die bauen das diskret auf und kassieren ordentlich dafür.

Die Wandler bzw. Endstufen lassen die für ein paar Dollar in China fertigen und lassen das dann da auch mit der Karte verbinden, sprich die machen da locker 150€ Gewinn.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (28. Februar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade über eine wirklich fette(da fällt mir kein anderes Wort zu ein) Soundkarte gestolpert:
> Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 Sound Card
> 
> Leute schließt eure Xonars weg, hier kommt der wahre Klangkönig  .



Joa, mit meiner Essence mit einem besseren S/N-Ration und Dolby-Features sehe ich mich ganz gut gewappnet... 

Aber ganz ehrlich: Inzwischen sind die SoKas auf so einem hohen Niveau angelangt, dass Klangunterschiede schon grenzwertig sind.


----------



## Naitrum (28. Februar 2010)

Dürfen Headsets/Kopfhörer eigentlich auch in den Soundanlagenbilderthreat? Weil sonst gibts keinen anderen Bilderthreat.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (28. Februar 2010)

Naitrum schrieb:


> Dürfen Headsets/Kopfhörer eigentlich auch in den Soundanlagenbilderthreat? Weil sonst gibts keinen anderen Bilderthreat.



Ich glaub schon, auf jedenfall gabs schon Diverse. Und irgendwie ist ein Headset/Kopfhörer ja auch sowas wie eine "Anlage"... ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (1. März 2010)

Kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden, beide haben
gute Rezensionen etc.  Welches soll ich nehmen ?
Das Headset würde schon etwas länger benutzen,
nicht das ich mich nachher ärgere nicht etwas mehr bezahlt
zu haben...

Sennheiser PC 151 (500922) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sennheiser PC 161 (500926) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Naitrum (1. März 2010)

Also ich bin mit meinem 161 sehr zufrieden. Wenn der Mehrpreis dich nicht stört kannste dir das 161 holen.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade über eine wirklich fette(da fällt mir kein anderes Wort zu ein) Soundkarte gestolpert:
> Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 Sound Card
> 
> Leute schließt eure Xonars weg, hier kommt der wahre Klangkönig  .



Nice, ich hab ne Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 allerdings "nur" mit Burr Brown Wandler, trotzdem dürfte die klangqualität über den Xonars liegen. 
Die karte klingt aber auch einfach Traumhaft


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. März 2010)

b0s schrieb:


> Ach du heilige .......
> 
> 
> *Im Fazit steht:* Preis/Leistung: angemessen


Ach, komm, sowas zahlt man doch aus der Portokasse. 

Da bleibe ich doch bei meinen Standard-Kabeln, die bei meinen Boxen bei lagen...


----------



## Stormbringer (2. März 2010)

so einen umbau gibts auch für die stx.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. März 2010)

Hab mir gestern das 151 bestellt, soll erstmal reichen...


----------



## Pokerclock (2. März 2010)

Komme zwar zu spät, aber im PC161 sind andere/bessere Lautsprecher drin. Das Micro ist das gleiche. Habe selbst ein PC161 (das aber jetzt zum Verkauf steht).


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Nice, ich hab ne Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 allerdings "nur" mit Burr Brown Wandler, trotzdem dürfte die klangqualität über den Xonars liegen.
> Die karte klingt aber auch einfach Traumhaft


Ich hatte auch mal eine im HTPC. Der Klang war selbst mit den Standardwandlern schon genial(auf jeden Fall besser als der der DX, die D2 kann aber imho mithalten), allerdings hab ich wegen der Treiber(überlebt kein Standby ) dann doch gegen eine Xonar getauscht.

@Stormbringer:
In der Form und ohne dass man selbst Hand anlegen muss?
"Einfach nur" die Bursons montieren kann man natürlich(und das werden sie ja auch) genau wie bei jeder anderen Karte.


----------



## rebel4life (2. März 2010)

Diese Wandler sin im 8er PDIP, also rausziehen, beim neuen auf gleiche Pinbelegung achten und dann rein damit.


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2010)

Das Problem ist halt nur dass gerade Sokas nicht unbedingt so viel Platz um die Sockel haben dass man die Platinen da einfach so drauf stecken kann.


----------



## rebel4life (2. März 2010)

Nen HQ-Sockel kann man als Verlängerung missbrauchen, so ist es ja auch wieder nicht. Flachblandleitung von oben einlöten und fertig.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal eine im HTPC. Der Klang war selbst mit den Standardwandlern schon genial(auf jeden Fall besser als der der DX, die D2 kann aber imho mithalten), allerdings hab ich wegen der Treiber(überlebt kein Standby ) dann doch gegen eine Xonar getauscht.



Jap glaub ich das die mit den Standartwandler schon sehr guten klang hatte, mit den Burr Browns merkst halt nochmal deutlich ne verbesserung im Hochton bereich vorrausgesezt die Anlage spielt mit *g* Aber eine sache nervt mich auch ziemlich, nämlich das gleiche was dich nervt, der Treiber überlebt kein Standby ..... 
Aber trotzdem ne sehr gute Karte die sich mal bisl abhebt von den Mainstream Karten wie die X-FI oder Xonar, allein die option das die OPAMPS gesockelt sind findet man nicht grad häufig.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. März 2010)

hab mal ne frage grade dazu, ich hab meinen marantz SR 4003 analog an meine Xtreme Music angeschlossen, da die nur analog hat frag ich mich jetzt ob digital übern onboard sound besser wäre, was meint ihr?


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2010)

Letzteres dürfte einen besseren Klang erzeugen. 
Allerdings hat die Extreme Music auch einen digital-Ausgang. Er ist nur als Flex-Jack gelöst und damit identisch mit dem Mikrofoneingang.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. März 2010)

und welcher wäre das genau?  da wo ichs micro reinsteck ?


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2010)

Genau, der schluckt laut Creative auch ein Coax-Kabel. Eigentlich müsste ein normales Klinke->Cinch Kabel(das Digitalsignal kommt dann auf einem der beiden Cinchstecker passend für den Receiver) aber reichen.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

Hab ja selbst auch ne Xtreme Music, die hatt ich auch schonmal Digital an meinen Yamaha angebunden, einfach nen normaler Adapter von Klinke auf Cinch reicht. 
Reingesteckt wird er in den Flexijack also den Micro eingang, du must aber im Controllpanel dann auch den Flexijack aktivieren sonst geht nix. Allerdings sofern du nicht auf klangreglung stehst, reicht der Onboard digital angebunden auch aus. Bei meinem Yamaha macht es zumindest klanglich kein unterschied ob X-FI oder Onboard Digital angebunden ist, mittlerweile is die X-FI bei mir auch komplett rausgeflogen.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. März 2010)

hm also wills über digital gar nich, bei der X-Fi kommt überhaupt kein Ton da haben auch verschiedene einstellungen nix geholfen, und übers mainboard kommt irgendwie nur über die linke box n ganz hoher ton ohne Bass und mitten


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

Klemmst du etwa den Digital Ausgang an den Analog eingang am Verstärker ? weil das klingt so als würdest du das falsch verkabeln ( achtung wenn du nen digitales Signal, Analog ausgibst kann das deine Lautsprecher beschädigen ) 

Was für nen eingang nuzt du den an deinem Verstärker ?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. März 2010)

einen von den beiden coaxialen über den beiden anderen digital über lichtleiter und von dort aus zur soundkarte/mainboard


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2010)

Doofe Frage, aber hast du bei der X-FI auch beide Cinch Anschlüsse ausprobiert? Dass auf einem von beiden kein Digitalsigbnal kommt ist ja richtig.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. März 2010)

hä wie beide?


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

Naja bei Adaptern von Klinke auf Cinch hast du ja typischerweise 2 Cinch Stecker, nur einer davon liefert das Digital Signal.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. März 2010)

also du meinst ich soll das klinke auf chich kabeldas ich grade analog benutze an den coaxial ausgang am reciever und am mic eingang an die soundkarte anschließen soll?


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

Korrekt. Und dann im treiber bzw in der Audio Konsole halt einstellen das über den Flexijack anschluss Digital ausgegeben wird ( vorher würd ich das kabel nicht anschliesen )


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. März 2010)

hab ich so gemacht, gleiches ergebnis, zumal das umschalten von line/mic auf Digital nichmal n knacken oder sowas bringt Oo


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

Da knackt auch nix bei nem guten verstärker  

Aber irgendwie glaub ich, du hast was falsch eingestellt oder angeschlossen, bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei mit der xtreme Music so wie ich es beschrieben hab.

Da fällt mir noch ein, unter Vista must du bei Audio auch noch angeben was als standart gerät genuzt werden soll, da müstest du den digital ausgang der X-FI anwählen. Das könnt evt noch der hacken an der sache gewesen sein.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. März 2010)

das könnts sein, ich werds morgen nochmal testen, hab heute keine lust mehr auf son rumgefummel


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2010)

Ich hab mal wieder nen Problem/ne Frage:

Bei meinem AVR (der alte meiner Eltern, da stand er nur herum) verabschiedet sich wenn ichd en Analogen CD-Eingang gewählt habe immer der linke Kanal und ist manchmal nach etwas Klopfen auf dem Gehäusedeckel wieder da. Das Problem tritt bei den Digitalen Eingängen (TV und DVD) nicht auf. Was kann das denn sein? Eingangswahlrelais?

Edit: War das Chinchkabel , das teuerste Kabel gibt als erstes auf, jetzt hängt wieder ne Standartstrippe dran und es gibt Ton .


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. März 2010)

Hab was neues in Sachen Voodoo: Kabel mit ner angebliche UVP von 6900 €:

GEFLOCHTENES REINSILBER cryo XXL UVP 6900? bis 2x 1,5m bei eBay.de: Lautsprecher (endet 11.03.10 23:57:28 MEZ)

Wer´s glaubt....


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2010)

Hab ich für das nicht nen Voodoo (ja auch Klangschalen gehören da rein) Thread aufgemacht?


----------



## Jazzman (10. März 2010)

Hi
habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Soundanlage und hoffe das Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Also meine Soundanlage besteht aus ein Paar KEF iQ50 (Rear), ein Paar JWS Proson (Front) und einem KEF Q2c Center.

Dazu habe ich (nach einem erprobten Bauplan) einen Subwoofer zusammengebaut (P.Audio HP15W).
Und nun zu meinem Problem: Wenn ich die Auto-Setup Funktion meinem Yamaha RX-V663 verwende erkennt dieser zwar den Sub und er gibt beim einmessen auch Töne wieder, allerdings läuft der dann nach dem Setup weder beim TV, Radio noch CD Wiedergabe mit. Nur bei der Film Wiedergabe läuft der Sub und das (meiner Meinung nach) viel zu leise. Wenn ich den Pegel am Sub dann ein wenig anhebe, passt das dann bei der Film Wiedergabe.
Nach mehreren Einmessversuchen bei denen ich mit dem Pegel und der Übergangsfrequenz gespielt habe bin ich noch zu keinem Vernünftigen Ergebnis gekommen.
Angeschlossen ist das Teil mit einem normalen Chinch Kabel vom Pre-Out zum Line in.


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da helfen!


Mfg
Jazzman


PS:Alle anderen LS funktionieren problemlos!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. März 2010)

Im Stereo-Betrieb läuft der Subwoofer normalerweise auch nicht mit da Stereo nur aus zwei Kanälen besteht. Wenn du trotzdem beim Stereo-Betrieb den Subwoofer mitspielen lassen willst gibt es dafür in den A/V-Receivern eine extra Einstellung. Bei Denon heißt die z.B. LFE+Main und muss aktiviert werden. Wie das bei den Yamaha-Teilen genau heißt weiß ich leider nicht. Schau dazu einfach mal in die Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## Jazzman (11. März 2010)

Hi,
also das mit dem Stereo ist mir schon klar, nur habe ich eine Enhancer aktiviert, sod as Stereo auf 5.1 umgerechnet wird. Das klappt auch so weit mit den Lautsprechern, nur halt wieder nicht mit dem Sub....

Meint ihr es bringt was wenn ich nur ein Mono Kabel verwende?


----------



## Stormbringer (11. März 2010)

Jazzman schrieb:


> Hi,
> also das mit dem Stereo ist mir schon klar, nur habe ich eine Enhancer aktiviert, sod as Stereo auf 5.1 umgerechnet wird. Das klappt auch so weit mit den Lautsprechern, nur halt wieder nicht mit dem Sub....
> 
> Meint ihr es bringt was wenn ich nur ein Mono Kabel verwende?



hast du deine LS auf large oder small stehen? wie ist die crossover-frequenz eingestellt?


----------



## Jazzman (12. März 2010)

Hi, 

also ich habe das Auto Setup verwendet und der hat die als Large eingestellt. Übergangsfrequenz muss ich nachguken...


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

Stell es doch manuell auf large, sollte sicherer sein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. März 2010)

Lass einfach das einmessen weg und stell manuell alles ein.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. März 2010)

Jazzman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich habe das Auto Setup verwendet und der hat die als Large eingestellt. Übergangsfrequenz muss ich nachguken...



es gibt einige yammies da sollte man unabhängig von der größe der lautsprecher auf small stellen - ansonst kommt man erst gar nicht an die crossover frequenz ran.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. März 2010)

Also bei meinem Yammi kann ich unabhängig davon ob die speaker auf Large oder Small stehen für Speaker A und Speaker B einstellen ob der Subwoofer mitlaufen soll.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. März 2010)

inclusive trennfrequenz?
bei einigen yammies wird bei speaker = large die frequenz auf 40hz eingestellt (fest!), was deutlich zuwenig ist.
hier gibts einen sehr interessanten thread dazu:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=46&thread=31236


----------



## rebel4life (14. März 2010)

Tapped Horns

Welche Trennfrequenz sollte ich dann für das Eminence Horn wählen, das ich in ein paar Wochen anfang?


----------



## Gast12348 (14. März 2010)

@Storm bei meinem Yammi ( RX-V640 ) ist die Trennfrequenz immer fest auf 80hz, die ist bei den älteren modellen wie ich einen hab nicht einstellbar.

@Rebel am besten ausprobieren, ich würd aber mal bei 100hz anfangen, mein Expohorn verhält sich perfekt bei den 80hz die mein Yammi trennt.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. März 2010)

interessant - aber 80hz ist ja im grünen bereich.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. März 2010)

Jep 80hz ist vollkommen in ordnung, bisher hab ich noch nachteil festellen können durch die feste trennfrequenz. Wie du schon sagst 80hz is voll im grünen bereich. 

Einstellen lässt sich der Sub übrigends bei mir im Soundmenü falls das irgendwie helfen sollte.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. März 2010)

...Bin gerade eben wieder fündig geworden:  Noise & Distoriton Eliminator = NextLevel of Harvester bei eBay.de: Highend-Zubehör (endet 18.03.10 21:10:34 MEZ)  Ein Teil, welches in die Steckdose geklemmt wird und nur gereinigten wechselstrom durchlässt. Lustig dabei der Staz mit der Lampe: 4% Wirkungsgrad mag stiimmen, aber davon bleiben 96% el. Strom im Netz?? Wie ghet das denn?? Keine Wärme?? Aha, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## rebel4life (18. März 2010)

> Der Noise & Distortion Eliminator  ist nach VDE hergestellt, EMV-geprüft und CE-zertifiziert. Jedes Gerät wird von Meisterhand auf Funktion und Sicherheit geprüft !





Als ob das etwas besonderes ist - das ist Pflicht. 

Ansonsten großer Humbug, schön umschrieben, immerhin war kein Google Übersetzer am Werk...


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. März 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Als ob das etwas besonderes ist - das ist Pflicht.
> 
> Ansonsten großer Humbug, schön umschrieben, immerhin war kein Google Übersetzer am Werk...



Klar ist das Pflicht - aber wunderschön angeprisen. Und als ob man die Blindleistung einfach mal so aus dem Netz saugen kann


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. März 2010)

noch sowas tolles: Der Kabel-Animator


----------



## Stormbringer (19. März 2010)

neeee, oder?


----------



## sinthor4s (19. März 2010)

Also ich hab ja schon viel mist gesehen aber der 
Kabelanimator schießt ja echt den Vogel ab


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. März 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja schon viel mist gesehen aber der
> Kabelanimator schießt ja echt den Vogel ab



Stimmt - das ist echt abslut der Hit...


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2010)

Die spinnen doch alle, was glaubend ie wie Blöd wir sind !?


----------



## MisterKnister (19. März 2010)

Der Kabel-Masseur


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. März 2010)

Immer dran denken: Die Elektronen wissen nur durch einen Pfeil auf dem Kabel, wie sie fließen müssen.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2010)

Es gibt aber tatsächlich leute die sowas kaufen ..... 
Das ist in etwa wie der Benzinmagnet beim Auto oder der Elektroturbolader fürs Auto ( und drinne sizt nen PC lüfter ) ich hab tatsächlich schon leute gesehen die haben sowas verbaut *lol* 

Aber ich glaub ich erfind auch mal was sinnloses, z.b ein Luftionisator für Subwoofer, durch die ionisierte luft verbessern sich die Bässe enorm, funktioniert aber nur bei BR Woofern. 

Oder eine Membranrückholfeder, damit verbessert sich das Impulsverhalten des Woofers drastisch und die bässe werden knackiger. 

*rofl*


----------



## sinthor4s (19. März 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub ich erfind auch mal was sinnloses, z.b ein Luftionisator für Subwoofer, durch die ionisierte luft verbessern sich die Bässe enorm, funktioniert aber nur bei BR Woofern.
> 
> Oder eine Membranrückholfeder, damit verbessert sich das Impulsverhalten des Woofers drastisch und die bässe werden knackiger.
> 
> *rofl*



Ja mach das... aber mit unter nem pseudonym... sonst stehst du ja für den
nist mit deinem namen xD

Mein Vorschlag.... Kristallsockel für Lautsprecher... für Kristallklaren Klang und so


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2010)

Jap Firmenname "Böse Soundsysteme" *lach*


----------



## rebel4life (19. März 2010)

[Sammelthread] Der Hifi-Laber Thread - Seite 18 - Forum de Luxx

Man versucht zu argumentieren, aber da schalten diese Voodooler auf Durchzug. 

Kein einziges Argument hat er geliefert, außer das obilgatorische "Das muss man hören", welches einem sehr leicht macht, sich hinter dem Probehören bei einer Disskussion zu verstecken.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. März 2010)

Acuh was feines sind Hifiracks, welche circa 200000000000000000000 € teurer sind als normale, die sind ja so... besonders. Entkoppelt und so, damit der Verstärker nicht vibirert und die Transistoren ihre 0 und 1 nicht vertauschen...

Ich erfind dann mal das Klanggel, um den Lautstärkeregler und die FB einzuschmieren, damit keine Vibrationen und Infrarotstrahlen den Klang beeinflussen, immerhin geht das ja durch die bimolekulare Struktur des Luftmoleküls, welches sich schallwellenartig bei Infraroteinstrahlung durch das Gehäuse des Vertsärkers setzt. Damit verbunden ist das nervige Auftreten der Kristallveränderung des Siliziumsatoms, welches bei Siliziumbasierten Bauteilen eine Veränderung des Stromes verursacht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. März 2010)

@rebel: Unter uns Elektroniker: Wer glaubt denn bitte den Mist mit der Induktivität??


----------



## rebel4life (19. März 2010)

Außer in ner D Endstufe laufen die Transistoren im Analogbetrieb, sprich nur rund 0,6V BE, sprich nicht 0 oder 1, das gibts nur in der digitalen Endstufe.

Der andere, den ich versucht hab zu überzeugen, aber ich bin mit sachlichen Argumenten gescheitert.

Die Induktivität ist aber godlike bei dem, denn die hebt sich über die Kapazität so gut wie auf, bzw. müsste man dann schon genauer kalibrieren, aber die +-10% Spule in der Frequenzweiche ist für die ein Fremdwort.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. März 2010)

Trotzdem egal, immerhin können sich mit Hifiracks die anlaogwerte um 0,00000000000001 V ändern - hörbar.

Da frag ich mich, wieso bei Leistungselektronik nur normales CU Kabel genommen wird und kein Silberkabel. Komisch, silber muss ja besser sein... lass die träumen


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. März 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> ...Bin gerade eben wieder fündig geworden:  Noise & Distoriton Eliminator = NextLevel of Harvester bei eBay.de: Highend-Zubehör (endet 18.03.10 21:10:34 MEZ)  Ein Teil, welches in die Steckdose geklemmt wird und nur gereinigten wechselstrom durchlässt. Lustig dabei der Staz mit der Lampe: 4% Wirkungsgrad mag stiimmen, aber davon bleiben 96% el. Strom im Netz?? Wie ghet das denn?? Keine Wärme?? Aha, wieder was gelernt.


Früher nannten wir die Dinger Feritfilter, die waren kleiner, brauchten keinen Strom und man hat nicht halb so viel Unfug darüber gesprochen.


----------



## BarFly (21. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die spinnen doch alle, was glaubend ie wie Blöd wir sind !?



Lies einfach hier Startseite - open-end-music-professional mal ein bisschen mit.


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. März 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Du hast ja den gleichen Fernseher wie ich. Wofür dienen die Kleinen Lautsprecher neben den Klipsch?


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. März 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Du hast ja den gleichen Fernseher wie ich. Wofür dienen die Kleinen Lautsprecher neben den Klipsch?



Dient wahrscheinlich als 5.1 Setup für Heimkino...


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (24. März 2010)

So klein sind die gar nicht 
Das sind die Fronts von meinem Teufel Theater 1.

Die Teufel, als auch der TV, schrumpfen in der Wahrnehmung neben den Klipsch ordentlich


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. März 2010)

Kennt eigentlich hier schon jemand das kleine Subwooferchen von Velodyne?? 

Velodyne

Wiegt schlappe 200 Kilo...

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Die Focal Grande Utopia??

http://www.stereoplay.de/Produktdaten/Focal-_-JM-Lab-Grande-Utopia-EM_5778095.html

Kostet auch bloß 130.000 € /Paar und pro Stück wiegt das nur 250 Kilo...


----------



## Witcher (27. März 2010)

Wo wir grad bei groß sind mal bitte den im Link ansehen Nubert AW 4000


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. März 2010)

Na die AW von Nubert sind groß,. aber bei weitem nicht so gewaltig wie die Focal. Die hab ich übrigens auch letztens entdeckt, aber bis ich mal 130.000€ für n Paar Lautsprecher übrig habe, vergeht noch der eine oder andere Tag


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. März 2010)

Focal Grande Utopia? Ihr kleingeister! 

Schaut euch mal die mbl 101 X-treme an, DAS sind Lautsprecher  wobei sie mir rein optisch überhaupt nicht gefallen. Probezuhören gibts die im KaDeWe in Berlin


----------



## sinthor4s (28. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Focal Grande Utopia? Ihr kleingeister!
> 
> Schaut euch mal die mbl 101 X-treme an, DAS sind Lautsprecher  wobei sie mir rein optisch überhaupt nicht gefallen. Probezuhören gibts die im KaDeWe in Berlin



xD vom Design erinnern die mich an einige Bauteile aus den Star Trek
Maschinenräumen 

Allerdings würde ich mir solch riesige Designunglücke niemals ins Wohnzimmer
stellen (auch wenn ich den abartig großen Berg Geld locker hätte)


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. März 2010)

Bin eher mal gespannt, wenn KaDeWe die Dinger verkauft, immerhin haben die die Einbrecher immer noch nicht gefasst und somit fehlt denen Geld... *Ironie aus*

Sind aber echt ganz schöne Viecher...


----------



## Siffer81 (31. März 2010)

Die Subs von Velodyne sind einfach nur geil, Hab den DD-10, und würde ihn nie wieder hergeben. ^^  

Hab den DD-18 mal gehört, hammer der sound.


----------



## coolwater (1. April 2010)

hey ich hab mal ne frage:
werde mir demnächst den Yamaha AX-397 Vollverstärker +die teufel ultima 60 holen.
nun meine frage-wie muss ich die beiden verbinden-kabeltechnisch gesehen?
brauche ich kabelschuhe oder bananenstecker ?oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## Lee (1. April 2010)

Ein einfaches Lautsprecher Kabel reicht vollkommen. Bananenstecler sind nur zur Bequemlichkeit da. Was diese Kabelschuhe sind, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## coolwater (1. April 2010)

würden bananestevker aber dennoch passen-überhaupt,warum sind die nur zur bequemlichkeit da?


----------



## rebel4life (1. April 2010)

Ganz einfach - das Kabel musst du mithilfe der Klemme klemmen, den Bananenstecker steckst du einfach rein.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. April 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Was diese Kabelschuhe sind, weiß ich leider nicht.



ganz einfach, idr ist sowas damit gemeint:
http://www.dcskabel.de/images/gross/WBT-0681Cu_kabelschuhe.jpg


----------



## Lee (1. April 2010)

Ich werde daraus leider nicht schlau


----------



## sinthor4s (1. April 2010)

Pass auf: bei Kabelschuhen und Kabelklemmen handelt es sich um die 
Werkzeuge der Faulheit 
Bei Kabelschuhen und -klemmen befestigst du das Kabel in diesen und
kannst die Kabel durch diese speziellen Kontakte leichter und schneller
an den Lautsprechern bzw. Verstärkern auswechseln.
Vorraussetzung dafür sind Schraubklemmen und im Fall von Bananen-
steckern müssen die Klemmen noch ein Loch auf der Oberseite aufweisen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. April 2010)

@sinthor: Deine Zeichnung ist echt der Hammer


----------



## sinthor4s (2. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @sinthor: Deine Zeichnung ist echt der Hammer


 
Danke! ^^ hat mich tatsächlich 2 min in Paint gekostet^^


----------



## Stormbringer (2. April 2010)

geniale freehand zeichnung. 

btw: lesen im hifi-forum macht IMMER spass, siehe hier z.b. beitrag #10:
Lohnt sich bei meinen Geräten ein teueres Cinchkabel zu verwenden ?, Voodoo - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

Ich konnte mir jetzt nicht verknifen, diesen Bild zu machen:

http://84.23.66.235/pcgh/01010155.JPG






Der Voodoo Bereich ist im Hifi Forum so ein Bereich für sich, ich meide den lieber, denn da hat man dann endlose Disskussionen, die zu rein gar nichts führen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Oh, man ! Da werden doch (fast) Erinnerungen an den einen oder anderen User wach der/die sich mal hierher verirrt haben  .


----------



## Lee (2. April 2010)

Dank der Zeichnung weiß ich jetzt, was ein Kabelschuh ist, danke


----------



## sinthor4s (2. April 2010)

Kein Problem. Hab ich gern gemacht

Zum Voodoo... Ich denke nicht das sich durch Kabelveränderungen
irgendwas am Klang tut. Dynamik und Bühne und hastenichgesehn durch 
Kabel verbessert? Das ist ein Leiter und kein Equalizer .

Klar sollte man nicht seine >10k €-Anlage nicht mit Klingeldraht verkabeln
aber Silberkabel sind doch schon (abgesehn vom Aussehn) sehr albern.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> geniale freehand zeichnung.
> 
> btw: lesen im hifi-forum macht IMMER spass, siehe hier z.b. beitrag #10:
> Lohnt sich bei meinen Geräten ein teueres Cinchkabel zu verwenden ?, Voodoo - HIFI-FORUM






Lustig... was manch eein Profi empfiehlt. Bei den 2 kleinen Marantz Pupserchen richt auch ein Cinchkabel von Obi, aber nicht vergessen: Ohne Anspucken gibts keinen guten Klang. 

Also wirklich - manche lassen sich was einreden, die reinste Freude.


----------



## sinthor4s (2. April 2010)

Eine kleine Frage an die Selbstbauspezialisten:
kann man mit den Frequenzweichen von meinen alten
JBL Control 1G (8 Ohm (Bilder im Anhang)(Treiber sind leider kaputt )) 
noch etwas anfangen?
Also könnte man dort sagen wir mal Visaton-Treiber ranpacken?
Und könnte man dadurch die Dinger nochmal nutzen oder sollte
man dann doch lieber was neues nehmen?


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

Kommt drauf an, welche Werte die Teile haben, ne Spule kannst du zum Beispiel abwickeln, brauchst halt ein LCR Meter oder darfst rumrechnen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Ich würde was komplett neues kaufen. Auch wenn du das neue Chassis reinpflasterst passt das Gehäusevolumen im endeffekt wieder nicht.


----------



## sinthor4s (2. April 2010)

ich würde natürlich auch ein neues Gehäuse basteln^^
aber ich war halt einfach nur neugierig ob sich was
mit dem alten zeug machen lässt... immerhin sind die 
älter als ich xD
und zum wegschmeißen sind sie mir fast zu schade

btw müsste das ergebniss auch nicht supertoll klingen immerhin
wär das mein erstes projekt in diese richtung


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

Die Frequenzweichenbauteile könntest du verwenden, ansonsten würde ich dir zu nem komplett neuen Gehäuse raten, berechnen, dann Zuschnitt machen lassen, MDF kostet ja nicht viel.


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Naja das ist auch ne sehr simple, günstige Weiche. Zumal auch Weichen auf die Chassis abgestimmt sind, zumindest in Punkto Impendanz.


----------



## sinthor4s (2. April 2010)

Könntest du mir nen Tip geben wie ich das berechne? ein How-To
Link wäre auch schon nützlich^^

EDIT: Danke für den Link^^


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

Oder auch WinISD, aber das ist ein wenig komplizierter. Schau am besten mal ins Hifi Forum.


----------



## Lee (11. April 2010)

Hat einer von euch schonmal etwas von den Nubert ABL/ATM Modulen gehört? *Klick*

Ich bin am überlegen mir ein solches für meine Nubox 481 zu kaufen. Was Nubert da beschreibt klingt zwar alles ganz toll aber so ganz glauben kann ich nicht, dass das wirklich gut klingende Ergebnisse bringt. 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2010)

Ist nix anderes als nen auf die Box abgestimmter Equalizer, der durch harmonisches Anheben von Frequenzen die Resonanzfreuquenz des Basschassis umgehen will und so den Tiefgang erweitert. Sollte sogar funktionieren auch wenn du dir keine Wunder erwarten solltest .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. April 2010)

Die ABLs und ATMs haben einen sehr guten Ruf, leider durfte ich selbst noch keines hören, aber die Berichte im HiFi-Forum überzeugen doch...


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. April 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schonmal etwas von den Nubert ABL/ATM Modulen gehört? *Klick*
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen mir ein solches für meine Nubox 481 zu kaufen. Was Nubert da beschreibt klingt zwar alles ganz toll aber so ganz glauben kann ich nicht, dass das wirklich gut klingende Ergebnisse bringt.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Bei den kleinen 481 ern lohnt sich das nicht, dass kann man auch easy mit dem Verstärker bewerkstelligen, bei den nuveros wären diese Module jedoch sinnvoll.

Edit: Mal was in eigener Sache: Die Lautsprecher dürfen mal wieder warten, Ich hab mir n "neues" Auto geleistet... Der Preis war heiß


----------



## Monocus (11. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Bei den kleinen 481 ern lohnt sich das nicht, dass kann man auch easy mit dem Verstärker bewerkstelligen.


Das lässt sich ganz sicher nicht mit dem Verstärker bewältigen.
Es geht ja nicht darum einfach ein bisschen mehr Bass reinzuknallen,
sondern, wie nfsgame bereits gesagt hat, darum den Tiefgang tatsächlich zu erweitern und nicht einfach nur aufzudicken.
_Gerade_ bei den kleinen Nuberts lässt sich damit noch so einiges rausholen.


> Devil-X < schrieb:


> nuveros wären diese Module jedoch sinnvoll.


Bei den großen nuVeros bringen die Module an erweitertem Tiefgang fast gar nichts,
sind dafür aber nützlich um erweiterte Klanganpassungen vorzunehmen (z.B. als regelbare Loudness-Schaltung).


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. April 2010)

Dafür Klangverfälschung par exzellence. Ich glaub nicht wirklich dran, dass man die Bassgrenze (Beipiel) verschieben kann, wie soll das physikalisch gehen?? Also ob man mit elektronischer Verzerrung die Phyik überlisten und einer kleinen Box mehr Tiefgang bescheren kann...


----------



## Stormbringer (11. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ich hab mir n "neues" Auto geleistet... Der Preis war heiß



...wie? und noch kein bild im autothread?


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ...wie? und noch kein bild im autothread?



Ich hols erst morgen ab ^^

Kann mit deinem 1er ja sowieso nicht mithalten, als armer Azubi muss es ein hübscher Audi 80 B4 tun


----------



## Stormbringer (11. April 2010)

komm schon...  ...ich hatte als azubi nen peugeot 205.


----------



## Monocus (11. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Dafür Klangverfälschung par exzellence. Ich glaub nicht wirklich dran, dass man die Bassgrenze (Beipiel) verschieben kann, wie soll das physikalisch gehen?? Also ob man mit elektronischer Verzerrung die Phyik überlisten und einer kleinen Box mehr Tiefgang bescheren kann...


Kann man tatsächlich und wird so bei quasi jedem aktiven Lautsprecher fabriziert (aktive Entzerrung).
Natürlich kann man dabei die Grenzfrequenz nicht über die physikalischen Grenzen des Lautsprechergehäuses hinaus verschieben,
dafür aber näher daran, als es normalerweise der Fall wäre.
Mit Klangverfälschung hat das alles auch nichts zu tun,
es geht ja dabei um eine "Bass-Linearisierung".
Der Preis für den erweiterten Tiefgang ist eine verminderte Pegelfestigkeit,
das die Membranen ja weiter auslenken müssen um die tieferen Frequenzen wiederzugeben.
Hat alles nichts mit Zauberei, sondern ist weit verbreitet und auch keine Erfindung von Nubert 
(also das Prinzip, diese Entzerrung als nachrüstbare Module für Passiv-Lautsprecher anzubieten schon).
Kannst dir ja das mal durchlesen, da wird alles (Nubert-typisch) leicht verständlich erklärt.


----------



## Witcher (13. April 2010)

Ich muss mal kurz Teufel Loben. Gestern ist einer meiner satelitten vom CEMPE defekt gewesen. Promt wurde heute ein neuer geliefert, das nenn ich mal schnell.


----------



## Lee (13. April 2010)

Als mir eine Woche nach Kauf der Sub des CEM PE gestorben ist, musste ich nach der vorherigen 2 Wöchigen Lieferzeit (Es war angeblich ab Lager verfügbar...) noch weitere 3 Wochen auf einen neuen Sub warten...

Also Glückwunsch, dass es bei dir so schnell ging


----------



## Witcher (13. April 2010)

hatt  mich auch gewundert, denn sonst dauert das bei denen ja immer ewig ehe die mal irgentetwas machen.


----------



## tripod (14. April 2010)

habe seit letzten jahr eine "supreme fx x-fi"(war bei mb dabei) in gebrauch.
boxen: logitech x-230
kopfhörer: behringer hpx2000

meine frage an euch wäre, ob es sich für mich eventuell lohnen würde geld in eine separate soundkarte zu investieren?

davor hatte ich eine "sb fatality xtremegamer" die aber leider seit dem ausbau nicht mehr erkannt wird, weder auf einem xp noch auf einem win7 system.
(garantie leider schon sehr lange abgelaufen, wenn die karte jmd haben möchte gegen erstattung der versandgebühren => pn)

rein subjektiv dachte ich anfangs schon, dass die "alte" karte mehr "dampf" hatte bzw in games geräusche klarer und besser zu hören waren, aber das ist nun schon wieder ein gutes halbes jahr her. bevor ich nun einfach so auf gut glück ne neue zulege wollte ich mal hier nachfragen, was ihr dazu meint?

schon mal vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2010)

Bei dem "Soundsystem" lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## tripod (14. April 2010)

hm, ok

hab gerade mal nach boxen und karte ausschau gehalten...
glaube das wird mir atm dann doch zu teuer ne anständige neue karte und anständige neue boxen... 

logitech x-540 ~85€
auzentech x-fi bravura ~100€

mal ne nacht drüber schlafen ^^

danke für die blitzschnelle antwort!


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2010)

Geh weg von dem Logitech-Zeugs . Beid em Set lohnt es sich genausowenig die Soka auszutauschen .


----------



## tripod (14. April 2010)

dann mach nen vorschlag


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2010)

Wo liegen deine Prioritäten? Spiele/Filme oder Musik?


----------



## tripod (14. April 2010)

eher auf spiele

wenn ich es prozentual aufteilen müsste:
50% games
25% musik
25% filme


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. April 2010)

dann sollte ein Teufel- oder Edifier-System genau das richtige für dich sein.
Schau dir dazu mal die Teufel Concept E Reihe genauer an, oder bei Edifier das S550 oder, wenn Stereo auch ausreicht, das S530.
Diese Systeme sind alle Welten besser als Logitech-Sondermüll


----------



## Hai0815 (14. April 2010)

Sondermüll ? 
also meine Logitech Z-2300 würde ich nun nicht gerade als solchen bezeichnen - aber das liegt ja bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## tripod (14. April 2010)

vielen dank für deinen tip!

das s550 hatte ich auch schon gesehn, war mir aber preislich ein wenig zu hoch angesiedelt.
fakt ist aber wohl, wenn ich an die 200€ ausgeben würde(mein vorletzter post) und dadurch eigendlich nur teure staubfänger rumstehen habe... wär das natürlich quatsch.

deine kombo s550 und asus xonar d1 komme ich auf ~ 350€
da muss ich wohl paar nächte mehr drüber schlafen ^^

aber nochmals danke, zumindest weiss ich nun woran ich bin!


----------



## Blutstoff (14. April 2010)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> Sondermüll ?


 
Im Vergleich zu Teufel und Edifier leider schon, ja.


----------



## Hai0815 (14. April 2010)

ich möchte natürlich auch nicht so weit gehen und behaupten das meine Logitech das Non Plus Ultra sind - aber sie erfüllen den Zweck für den ich sie gekauft habe - bissel zocken und ab und an nebenher bissel musik hören - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn ich richtig Musik anhören will schalt ich die Stereoanlage ein und um einen Film oder TV zu kucken wechsle ich ins Wohnzimmer - da sind mir meine Canton dann doch lieber als das ganze Teufel-Gedöns...

Steinigt mich von mir aus, aber mir kommt von Teufel nix ins Haus...


----------



## Blutstoff (14. April 2010)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> ich möchte natürlich auch nicht so weit gehen und behaupten das meine Logitech das Non Plus Ultra sind - aber sie erfüllen den Zweck für den ich sie gekauft habe - bissel zocken und ab und an nebenher bissel musik hören - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Wenn ich richtig Musik anhören will schalt ich die Stereoanlage ein und um einen Film oder TV zu kucken wechsle ich ins Wohnzimmer - da sind mir meine Canton dann doch lieber als das ganze Teufel-Gedöns...
> 
> Steinigt mich von mir aus, aber mir kommt von Teufel nix ins Haus...


 
Der Vergleich hieß ja auch nicht Canton vs. sondern Logitech vs. Teufel & Edifier. Im direkten Preis/Leistungsvergleich ist Logitech nun mal unterlegen. Klar erfüllen sie ihren Zweck, jedoch gibt es in dieser Klasse einfach bessere Systeme. 

Wenn Teufel für dich nur Gedöns darstellt, frag ich mich, wie du den Kauf eines schlechteren Systems rechfertigst?


----------



## Hai0815 (14. April 2010)

ich weiss nicht ob ich den rechtfertigen muss...

Fakt ist auf jeden Fall das ich mir Logitech bei jedem besseren PC-Krämer anhören kann - und wenn sie mir gefallen nehm ich sie halt mit.
Teufel muss ich bestellen, bezahlen und dann kann ich sie Probehören - und wenn sie mir nicht zusagen kann ich alles wieder eintüten und zur Post schleifen und zurückschicken - und auf mein Geld warten.
Oder ich fahr nach Berlin - is ja bei jedem gleich um die ecke - und hör sie da Probe.

Nun ja - soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie er das handhabt, mein ding ist das jedenfalls nicht.
Soll übrigens nicht heissen das ich so nur über Teufel denke - ist ja schließlich bei Nubert nicht anders...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. April 2010)

> Fakt ist auf jeden Fall das ich mir Logitech bei jedem besseren PC-Krämer anhören kann - und wenn sie mir gefallen nehm ich sie halt mit.
> Teufel muss ich bestellen, bezahlen und dann kann ich sie Probehören - und wenn sie mir nicht zusagen kann ich alles wieder eintüten und zur Post schleifen und zurückschicken - und auf mein Geld warten.
> Oder ich fahr nach Berlin - is ja bei jedem gleich um die ecke - und hör sie da Probe.
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich schon ein Argument, dass man Teufel, Edifier etc. kaum vor dem Kauf probehören kann. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass man sich ein Soundsystem höchstens mal alle 5-10 Jahre leisten mussm da die Haltbarkeit in den meisten Fällen so lang ist, dann ist das bei einer mehrere hundert Euro teuren Investition mMn ein vergleichsweise geringer Aufwand.
Und aufgrund der höheren Qualität wird man ein Teufel- oder Edifier-System eher behalten wollen als ein Logitech-System, vorausgesetzt man hat diesen qualitativen Anspruch.
Es spricht natürlich aber nichts dagegen, sich ein Logitech-System an den PC zu stellen wenn es einem qualitativ für den PC-Einsatz ausreicht.Man sollte halt nur bedenken, dass es vor allem dann im Preisbereich ab 200€ wesentlich bessere Alternativen als Logitech gibt.


----------



## hydro (14. April 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, will dazu keinen neuen Thread starten.
Ich schwanke zwischen einer Xonar D1 und einer Club 3D Theatron Agrippa 7.1 . 
Beide wären im Allroundeinsatz an einem Headset mit Klinke und einem Receiver mit Toslink angeschlossen. Lohnt sich vorallem die Anschaffung für eine digitale Ausgabe, da hier das Hauptaugenmerk liegt?
Bzw. welche wäre eher zu empfehlen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. April 2010)

Bei digitaler Ausgabe braucht man eigentlich gar keine Soundkarte, da sie den Klang bei digitaler Verbindung nicht beeinflusst. Das einzig wichtige Argument für eine Soundkarte bei digitaler Verbindung ist die Unterstützung von Dolby Digital Live und DTS-Connect, damit man bei bei Spielen ein 5.1-Signal über die digitale Verbindung übertragen kann. Das beherrschen OnBoard-Chips in der Regel nicht.


----------



## hydro (14. April 2010)

Ansonsten Klangqualität würde sich nicht nennenswert verbessern?! Die 5.1 Ausgabe wäre mir nicht so wichtig, da die Lautsprecher dafür eh falsch stehen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. April 2010)

Nein, einen Zugewinn an Klangqualität durch die Soundkarte gibt es nicht. Der Unterschied zwischen analoger und digitaler Verbindung ist einfach der, dass das (zu verstärkende) Sound-Signal für die Lautsprecher bei analoger Übertragung von der Soundkarte generiert wird, bei digitaler Übertragung macht das ein AV-Receiver, aktives Lautsprecher-Set mit Digital-Eingang oder was man sonst so an den Toslink anschließen kann.


----------



## hydro (14. April 2010)

Gut, vielen Dank für die Auskunft, wieder Geld gespart


----------



## tripod (15. April 2010)

habe nun mich über die "xonar d1" erkundigt, nur leider ist die karte für den pci-slot
in dem steckt bei mir aber schon ne tv-karte 

nun hab ich nach ner pcie karte geschaut und bin bei der "xonar dx/xd"
fündig geworden, jene ist sogar ein wenig günstiger als die d1,
aus der artikelbeschreibung werd ich aber nicht so recht schlau,
darum frag ich nochmal nach, nicht dass ich dann da steh


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2010)

DX=D1, nur der Slot ist unterschiedlich. Selbst der Chip ist identisch, wird halt nut per Brückenchip angesprochen.


----------



## tripod (15. April 2010)

ok, super!

nur um auf nummer sicher zu gehen, die artikelbeschreibung hab ich verglichen,
dachte eigendlich auch, es sei ziemlich identisch, aber wenn man kompetente leute fragen kann


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. April 2010)

@ Erazer: Ein wirklich sehr geiles Heimkino! Raum und Anlage passen optisch perfekt zusammen! Da gibts absolut nix zu meckern!


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. April 2010)

Doch, der Subwoofer müsste eigentlich noch von Nubert sein. Dann würde es noch ein bischen besser passen .

Danke für das Lob, schön das es gefällt.


----------



## b0s (27. April 2010)

Ich hab vor kurzer Zeit mein seit einigen Jahren eingestaubtes Tapedeck mal wieder rausgeholt, angeschlossen und erfreut festgestellt, dass es noch funktioniert.
Zack, direkt erstmal nen schönes Tape aufgenommen, doch was muss ich beim Abspielen feststellen? Die Kassette leiert 
Zu Beginn gar nicht merklich, je weiter die Kasete gespielt wird, desto mehr wirds deutlich. Ab der Hälfte machts jedenfalls keinen Spaß mehr zuzuhören.

Da ich technisch und handwerklich nicht unerfahren bin gehe ich das Problem gerne eigenhändig an, allerdings fehlt mir das Know-How bezgl. Tape-Decks, kann mir da wer Tipps/Anleitungen geben?

Das Deck ist ein AKAI GX-32.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. April 2010)

Ist der Riemenantrieb im Tapedeck der ausgeleiert ist, dazu brauchste neue riemen und nen bisl handwerkliches geschick. An ersteren wirds wohl scheitern leider.


----------



## b0s (27. April 2010)

Weil die nicht mehr erhältlich sind?

Also neues/anderes Tapedeck besorgen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. April 2010)

b0s schrieb:


> Weil die nicht mehr erhältlich sind?
> 
> Also neues/anderes Tapedeck besorgen?



Am besten googlest du mal nach Riemen für das Tapedeck oder schaust mal bei eBay vorbei ob es dort sowas gibt. Für einige Geräte gibt es immer wieder Lieferanten, die auch noch Ersatzteile für solche "Oldies" anbieten.
Wenn du aber keine Ersatz-Riemen mehr findest würde sich eine Reperatur so oder so nicht lohnen und du solltest dir lieber ein neues/anderes Tapedeck zulegen.


----------



## b0s (28. April 2010)

Werdich dann mal tun, hat allerdings ohnehin keine Eile.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

@X_overclock wegen deinem woofer im Bilderthread, schaut nach nem Transmission line aus ? Daten ? fakten ? *g*


----------



## rebel4life (3. Mai 2010)

Wenn da das Geldproblem nicht wäre, würde ich mir einen mit nem SPH-380 bauen, Chassis würde mich auch nur 140€ kosten anstatt den üblichen 280€, aber leider geht das erst in 2 Monaten, dann wirds aber lustig.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

ja die guten Monacor hehe ist bestimmt auch nen netter woofer.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Mai 2010)

Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

Der oder vieleicht ein etwas tiefer abgestimmterer.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich weis ich kenn die Strassacker seite schon fast auswendig seit einigen jahren 
Aber mittlerweile bin ich wunschlos glücklich mit meiner Woofer konstellation zum glück, nach über 10 jahren probieren und basteln, und ner portion glück *lach*


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Mai 2010)

Sehe ich das richtig? 28hz bei -8db. Und das für 600€ ohne Gehäuse. Da spielt mein Canton aber Tiefer. Was ist bei dem anders? (Warscheinlich ganz leicht )


----------



## rebel4life (3. Mai 2010)

Was für nen Treiber hat dein Canton AS125? Man kann ne Box unterschiedlich abstimmen, ich würde mal sagen, dass der Canton nen 12"er hat, wenn ich elektronisch nen Tiefpass einbau und dadurch den Pegel bei den Tiefen nochmal anhebe, spielt der dann recht weit runter, weiter als wie der Canton wage ich mal zu behaupten - größeres Chassis und wahrscheinlich auch mehr Hub -> mehr Luftbewegung.

600€ zahl ich auch nicht:

140€ Chassis
30-50€ Holz
0€ Verstärker
0€ Tiefpass


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

so pauschal kannst das aber nicht sagen ! Bei deinem canton ist nirgends ne angabe zu finden um das zu vergleichen. 20hz bedeutet ja noch lange nicht das er wirklich tiefer spielt bei gleicher lautstärke, vieleicht macht er ja auch 20hz bei -16db 

Und jep Rebel hat recht, Membran fläche ist durch nix zu ersetzen  Deswegen hab ich auch gleich 2 38er und 3 30er Bässe *g*


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Mai 2010)

Das ist bestimmt auch so. Aber für den Preis finde ich ihn trotzdem toll.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

na ist eh alles geschmackssache, wichtig ist das es einem selbst gefällt. 

Bei meinen speakern würden bestimmt auch einige sagen das es sch.... aussieht oder nicht optimal ist. Aber ich bin vollkommen glücklich, ok abgesehen vom platzverbrauch, aber man kann eben nicht alles haben


----------



## Witcher (3. Mai 2010)

@ dfence von welchem herteller sind die Kugellautsprecher oder eigenbau?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

Das sind die Legendären Grundig Audiorama 7000 mit 12 speakern pro Kugel, gebaut wurden die in den späten 70er jahren. Die nutz ich als Rearspeaker dafür sind die echt ideal.


----------



## Witcher (3. Mai 2010)

kling interresant letztlich besonders durch die Kugelbauweise.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

ohja ist auch sehr interresant der klang, als Stereo Pärchen sind die zwar bisl zu diffus vom klang, und ohne Subwoofer nicht so druckvoll, aber dadurch das die ne 360° abstrahlcharakteristik haben sind die wirklich wie geschaffen für Surroundspeaker. Problematisch ist nur bisl die aufhängung, eine Kugel wiegt fast 20kg .... Ist aus ner art Kunstoff das gehäuse aber extrem festes zeug und durch die kugelbauweise sehr sehr robust und steif. Das großteil vom gewicht kommt von den 12 Speakern mit vergleichsweise riesenmagneten für damalige zeiten und der Stahlstange im Gehäuse. Die optik ist zwar nicht jedermans sache aber ich steh total auf diesen Retro look.


----------



## Witcher (3. Mai 2010)

villeicht hab ich ja auch irgentwann mal die möglichkeit mir solche teile zu beschaffen.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

Joar kosten halt nen gutes stück, gehandelt werden die zwischen 500-800€ je nach zustand, also restaurierungsbedürftige 500€. Das gute an den Lautsprechern ist das sie eine Gummisicke haben, also die speaker selbst gehen nicht kaputt durch zerbrösselnde sicke, schwachstelle sind die frequenzweichen, was nen ziemlicher aufwand ist die zu reparieren, bei 12 lautsprechern sind da über 24 kabel drinne die man auf keinen fall vertauschen darf.


----------



## Witcher (4. Mai 2010)

ich denk mal reparieren sollte nicht das problem sein, so kann ich mir ja schon mal 500€ vormerken.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Mai 2010)

Die sind ja hässlich ^^ Aber Klang kommt eben nicht aus Design....

Bei den Rundumspeakern fallen mir glatt die Standlautsprecher ein... Die Elac Linie 600  (ELAC ELECTROACUSTIC GmbH). Die reinste Hupe


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. Mai 2010)

@Devil: wenn es um Rundumspeaker geht denke ich immer als erstes an die MBL 101 X-treme.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Mai 2010)

Hehe nja es ist geschmackssache, ich mag den Retrolook, und so ausergewöhnlich wie sie aussehen, so ausergewöhnlich ist auch deren Klang. Die strahlen übrigends wirklich in alle richtungen auch nach oben und nach unten.


----------



## cesimbra (4. Mai 2010)

b0s schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzer Zeit mein seit einigen Jahren eingestaubtes Tapedeck mal wieder rausgeholt, angeschlossen und erfreut festgestellt, dass es noch funktioniert.
> Zack, direkt erstmal nen schönes Tape aufgenommen, doch was muss ich beim Abspielen feststellen? Die Kassette leiert
> Zu Beginn gar nicht merklich, je weiter die Kasete gespielt wird, desto mehr wirds deutlich. Ab der Hälfte machts jedenfalls keinen Spaß mehr zuzuhören.
> 
> ...



1. Alte Kassette? Vor der Aufnahme 2x komplett umspulen.
2. Problem nicht gelöst? Andruckrolle des Capstan reinigen.
3. Problem nicht gelöst? Antriebsriemen mit Talkum massieren, durch die lange Standzeit hat sich der Gummi an der Stelle, die an der Motorachse anlag, eine Verhärtung eingefangen, an der er nun abrutscht, wenn der Drehzahlunterschied zwischen Capstan und Spule zu Ende des Bandes hin immer stärker wird.

Erst danach würde ich nach einem neuen Riemen suchen -- wahrscheinlicher ist aber m.E. verharztes Fett in Lagern (speziell des Spulenlagers, daß beim Abspielen aufwickelt -- das soll dann eigentlich durchrutschen), sofern der alte Gummi nicht gerissen war.

HTH
Thomas


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2010)

Der Lüfter in meinem AVR hat nen Lagerschaden und hört sich an als würde unterm Fenster jemand mit ner Kettensäge stehen. Was für einen Ersatz soll ich denn nehmen? Serienmäßig steckt da nen Nidec Beta SL mit 12V/0,09A drinn.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Lüfter in meinem AVR hat nen Lagerschaden und hört sich an als würde unterm Fenster jemand mit ner Kettensäge stehen. Was für einen Ersatz soll ich denn nehmen? Serienmäßig steckt da nen Nidec Beta SL mit 12V/0,09A drinn.




Wie groß ist der Serienlüfter denn??


----------



## Witcher (8. Mai 2010)

welche beizchnung hat´n das Teil noch, kanns ja bei Ebay versuchen nochmal genau den selben zu bekommen


----------



## rebel4life (8. Mai 2010)

Ich würde nen Industrielüfter von Papst nehmen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn noch ein "normaler" PC-Lüfter in der gleichen Größe mit ähnlichen Leistungswerten vorhanden ist kann man auch einfach den einsetzen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Mai 2010)

Ich werf' mal was ein:
Wird ASIO eigentlich nur über Analog ausgegeben oder auch Digital? Wenn ich bei Foobar ASIO auswähle, dann funktioniert nur noch der Sound über das Headset... :/
Und... gnaa. FLAC Rippen dauert saumäßig lange.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Mai 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich werf' mal was ein:
> Wird ASIO eigentlich nur über Analog ausgegeben oder auch Digital? Wenn ich bei Foobar ASIO auswähle, dann funktioniert nur noch der Sound über das Headset... :/
> Und... gnaa. FLAC Rippen dauert saumäßig lange.



ASIO ist natürlich nur für die analoge Ausgabe gedacht, es handelt sich dabei ja um einen Niedrig-Latenz-Treiber um den D/A-Wandler der Soundkarte direkt anzusprechen. Bei digitaler Ausgabe wird der D/A-Wandler aber umgangen. Das kann also zusammen garnicht funktionieren.

Und das Rippen von FLAC dauert im Normal nicht länger als MP3. Viel interessanter für dir Rip-Zeit ist der Modus in dem die CD ausgelesen wird. Im Burst-Mode geht das Rippen sehr schnell, dafür werden aber keine 1:1 Kopien der CDs erstellt. Wenn man einen sicheren Modus wählt dauert das Rippen dementsprechend länger. Bei mir dauert das Rippen einer CD im sicheren Modus zwischen 10 und 15 Minuten, je nach Zustand der CD. Das ist ein normaler Wert und als Belohnung für die Geduld bekommt man dann normalerweise eine bitgenaue Kopie der CD.


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Mai 2010)

Gut, wieder was dazugelernt... danke.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Serienlüfter denn??


80mm.


----------



## rebel4life (9. Mai 2010)

ebm-papst - Axiallüfter für hohe Luftleistungen bei mittlerem Druckaufbau

Da kannst du den passenden raussuchen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 80mm.



Dann sollte es ja kein Problem sein, sich nen stärkeren 80 er einzubauen.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Mai 2010)

sind hier eigentlich leute mit imag lautsprechern unterwegs?


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Mai 2010)

Was sind imag Lautsprecher ? klingt irgendwie nach apple *g*


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Mai 2010)

Hmmm.... ich liebäugel gerade mit einer Asus Xonar STX... Ich sollte den Browser schließen, bevor ich Dummheiten anstelle. Eigentlich ist meine Creative X-Fi Titanium ganz gut... aber ich frage mich, ob ich bei diesem Geschoss noch was rausholen kann.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Mai 2010)

Investier in die Anlage. Macht mehr Sinn.


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich ist meine Edifier noch sehr jung und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Ich müsste wahrscheinlich mehr als 200,- € für was besseres berappen und dann kommt das nächste Problem: Der Platz. Ist bei mir ziemlich eng bemessen. Aber ich könnte mir ein neues Headset gönnen, weil mein Sennheiser - so angenehm der Klang auch ist - nach einiger Zeit echt fies auf die Ohren drückt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2010)

Dann hol dir lieber gleich vernünftige Kopfhörer, da lohnt sich dann auch eine Xonar STX, die ist nämlich speziell für Kopfhörer optimiert (hat einen Kopfhörerverstärker)...

Bei mir wird morgen kräftig in die Aufstellung der HiFi-Anlage investiert. Dafür richte ich mein ganzes Zimmer neu ein. Ein großer Schrank (mit sehr viel Müll darin ^^) muss weichen und macht platz für eine schicke Anbauwand...alles nur für die HiFi-Anlage...  Bilder davon gibts voraussichtlich morgen Abend wenn der Umbau (vorläufig) abgeschlossen ist.

hier schonmal ein Katalog-Bild der Anbauwand...


----------



## rebel4life (11. Mai 2010)

OMG 

Das hat eigentlich jede Soundkarte - ist ein stinknormaler Ausgangsverstärker.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Was sind imag Lautsprecher ? klingt irgendwie nach apple *g*



heisst komplett imagination - sind von den usern hoch bewertete selbstbau-ls-kits, erhältlich hier: AUDIO-VIDEO FORUM :: Home


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2010)

Kurze Frage:

Würde sich der Aufpreis vom Edifier S330 gegenüber dem C2 lohnen?
Also sollte man die ca. 30-40 Euro schon investieren, oder kann man sich die eigentlich sparen?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> Das hat eigentlich jede Soundkarte - ist ein stinknormaler Ausgangsverstärker.


Ja, stimmt im Grunde genommen. Nur hat der der Essence ST(X) mehr Ausgangsleistung.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> heisst komplett imagination - sind von den usern hoch bewertete selbstbau-ls-kits, erhältlich hier: AUDIO-VIDEO FORUM :: Home



Schick gefällt mir, da fällt mir malwieder auf das ich unbedingt neue Gehäuse brauch für meine Visatons *g* 


Ist jemanden schon diese Symbiose im Bilderthread aufgefallen  ?

HighEnd vs ChinaSchrott


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2010)

Ja, ioch hab gedacht ich Fall vom Stuhl als ich das gesehen hab, und dann noch direkt untereinander .


----------



## rebel4life (12. Mai 2010)

Und wieviel mehr? Gibt es "Standardwerte"? Siehste, der Hersteller druckt den Wert drauf und schon ist es etwas besonderes.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2010)

Hör sie dir an, ambesten im Vergleich zu einer ach so Tollen x-fi .


----------



## rebel4life (12. Mai 2010)

Ne X-Fi ist doch bescheiden.

Ich hab ne Studiokarte, M-Audio 2496, etwas höher angesiedelt als so ne X-Fi, kann zwar kein Surround, aber naja, dafür hab ich gute Boxen.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2010)

Ok, stimmt auch wieder. Der Vergleich zu ner "Standartkarte" war überigens auf eine Consumerkarte bezogen, die M-Audio, ESI und wie sie alle heißen haben ja doch andere Bauteile drauf .


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

Klingt trotzdem alles bisl bescheidener als meine Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 mit BurBrown bestückung  Aber als Studio karte würd ich die 2496 auch nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, es ist ne günstige einsteiger karte für Recording, richtige Studio karten kommen von RME z.b die Hammerfall serie.
Aber schlecht ist sie auf keinen fall vorallem nicht für das Geld. 

Aber so übel schlecht sind die X-FI´s auch nicht, zumindest die alten, hab ja auch noch ne X-FI Xtreme Music der ersten Serie, aber die Prodigy HD2 spielt trotzdem ne ganz andere liga, hab die mal nem HighEnd Freak vermittelt und der war begeistert von der Karte besonders mit der BurBrown bestückung, der war zwar anfangs auch sehr sehr skeptisch das nen Pc nen guten Sound bieten kann aber nu isser zufrieden. Bei mir kommt die karte aber auch nur noch beim Musikmachen zum einsatz, fürn Digital ausgang reicht auch die Supreme FX X-FI.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Mai 2010)

BurBrown = Hersteller für überteuerte OPs
Texas Instruments = Hersteller für gute OPs zu günstigem Preis (man kann se sogar kostenlos sampeln  )


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem klingen die BurBrowns besser, original waren nämlich TI´s drauf 
Mir auch egal ob die überteuert sind, hauptsache es klingt gut *g*


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2010)

BurrBrown=Texas Instruments seit nunmehr ~10 Jahren . 

Die STX(und die D2 auch, da allerdings fest verlötet) ist übrigens von Haus aus mit solchen OAMPS versehen.

Die Original OAmps der Prodigy HD2(und der Xonar D1) sind wenn ich mich recht erinnere von Cirrus Logic.


----------



## Lee (12. Mai 2010)

Leute, weil ihr ohnehin gerade schon über SoKa´s sprecht.
Ich möchte mein Klavierspiel vom Digitalpiano aufnehmen. Dazu nehme ich den Kophörer Ausgang des Klaviers und adaptiere diesen auf 3,5mm Klinke und stecke diese dann in den Mic In der Soundkarte. Aufnehmen tu ich mit dem Audiorecorder der bei Win 7 und Vista dabei ist. Der reicht für meine Zwecke aus.

Das Problem ist jetzt, wenn ich diese Prozedur bei meinem Notebook mache ist der aufgenomme Sound, nunja katastrophal. Gerausche, Verzerrungen, man kann es sich nicht anhören. 
Vor einiger Zeit noch, da hatte ich ein Leihklavier und bei diesem habe ich es ähnlich gemacht, nur gab es 2 Unterschiede. Ich bin nicht über den Kopfhörerausgang gegangen, sondern habe die beiden 6,35mm Ausgänge, die das Klavier hatte erst auf Chinch und diese dann auf 3,5mm adaptiert und anschließend in den Mic Eingang gesteckt. Außerdem war das nicht mein Laptop sondern mein Tower und der hat eine Xonar DX als Soundkarte. Dort war der Klang wirklich gut.

Nun zu den Fragen: Ist es normal für einen Notebook Chip schlechte Ergebnisse bei der Aufnahme über diesen Weg zu bringen oder hat mein Notebook einen defekt? Oder kann es daran liegen, dass ich bei dem neuen Klavier über den Kopfhörer Ausgang adaptiert habe und es nicht am Notebook liegt.

Ich würde ja versuchen es wieder über die selbe Adapter Methode wie bei dem Leihklavier zu machen, nur fehlen mir dazu die Adapter, da ich diese zusammen mit dem Leihgerät wieder abgegeben habe. Ich würde ja auch einfach über meine Xonar aufnehmen, wenn nicht das Problem bestände, das zwischen dem neuen Klavier und meinem PC 2 Stockwerke liegen.

Noch eine Frage, wenn es am schlechten Notebook Chip liegt, würde es dann helfen beispielsweise eine Xonar U1 als USB Soundkarte zu kaufen und über diese aufzunehmen, oder ist diese immernoch zu schlecht? Weil meinen Tower durchs Haus zu tragen, unten aufzubauen und anschließend wieder abzubauen ist mir doch eine Spur zu aufwendig. Deshalb möchte ich das gerne über meinen Laptop erledigen...
Leider kann das Klavier selbst nur Midi Dateien aufzeichnen, mit denen ich wenig anfangen kann, deshalb gehe ich über diesen Weg.

Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen verständlich, was ich meine. Ich bin grad ein wenig durch den Wind...


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Leute, weil ihr ohnehin gerade schon über SoKa´s sprecht.
> Ich möchte mein Klavierspiel vom Digitalpiano aufnehmen.


Erster Gedanke:
Midi-Anschluss ?! 


> Nun zu den Fragen: Ist es normal für einen Notebook Chip schlechte Ergebnisse bei der Aufnahme über diesen Weg zu bringen oder hat mein Notebook einen defekt? Oder kann es daran liegen, dass ich bei dem neuen Klavier über den Kopfhörer Ausgang adaptiert habe und es nicht am Notebook liegt.


Dass die Aufnahme beim NB ein gutes Stück schlechter ist ist normal, Störgeräusche sollte es normalerweise aber trotzdem nicht geben. Ist der Ton denn OK wenn du Kopfhörer an dem Anschluss benützt über den du die Musik überspielst?


> Noch eine Frage, wenn es am schlechten Notebook Chip liegt, würde es dann helfen beispielsweise eine Xonar U1 als USB Soundkarte zu kaufen und über diese aufzunehmen, oder ist diese immernoch zu schlecht?


Den Weg würde ich nehmen(abgesehen von Midi).


----------



## Lee (12. Mai 2010)

> Erster Gedanke:
> Midi-Anschluss ?!


Ist natürlich vorhanden, nur was nützt mir das? Ich habe eigentlich keine Ahnung von Midi. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich damit exakt das Klavierspiel bekomme so wie ich es aus dem Klavier höre. Das möchte ich nämlich. 



> Dass die Aufnahme beim NB ein gutes Stück schlechter ist ist normal, Störgeräusche sollte es normalerweise aber trotzdem nicht geben. Ist der Ton denn OK wenn du Kopfhörer an dem Anschluss benützt über den du die Musik überspielst?


Ja, der Anschluss ist ansonsten in Ordnung.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2010)

Über Midi würdest du quasi die Tastensignale übertragen, einen Ton macht daraus dann der PC.
Experte bin ich in dem Bereich aber auch nicht gerade.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

Hier ist ein grundliegender fehler ! 

Du darfst NICHT den Mic eingang nutzen, da hängt ein Verstärker dran, und da ist es vollkommen normal wenn du vom Kopfhörer ausgang rausgehst ( der ja schon verstärkt ist ) auf den Mic in gehst mit Verstärker, so bekommst du nur verzerrten Sound. 

Du must in den Line IN reingehen zwingend ! Sonst bekommst du keine guten ergebnisse. 
Optimal wär natürlich wenn das Piano selbst Line Out hat ( kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen das es keine LineOut hat ) ansonst eben kopfhörer lautstärke sehr niedrig drehen und in den Line IN rein. 
Da dein Laptop vermutlich aber kein LineIn hat wärs von starken vorteil dir ne Soundkarte anzuschaffen. 

Midi nüzt übrigends garnix, über Midi werden lediglich die Noten, anschlagstärke usw übertragen aber kein Sound, so würd er zwar die Noten aufn PC bringen ( vorausgesezt ist natürlich nen Midi Anschluss nach GM standart ) aber der Sound wäre dann abhängig von den MidiSounds der Soundkarte, und die sind meisten mehr schlecht als recht. Auser er hat wirklich ne sauteure Soundkarte mit Roland GM Standart. Und bis du das Midi mal eingerichtet hast, sind jahre vergangen, ich sprech hier aus erfahrung  weil ich viel mit Midi rummache beim Musizieren. 

@olstyle du hast natürlich recht, die Prodigy HD2 hat Cirrus Logic Wandler drauf gehabt original, die X-FI hat die TI wandler .... zumindest die aller erste serie.


----------



## Lee (12. Mai 2010)

Jap, das Klavier hat natürlich einen Line Out. Nur eben das Notebook keinen Line In. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie man vom Line In aufnimmt, wobei das noch das geringere Problem sein dürfte....

Gerade bin ich aber noch auf ein interessantes Ergebnis gestoßen: Ich habe wie üblich KH Ausgang-> Mic In gemacht. Habe allerdings den Ton beim Klavier wirklich sehr leise eingestellt. Dann war der Sound in Ordnung. Nicht überragend, aber in Ordnung. 

Also empfielst du mir eine USB SoKa zu kaufen und dann den Line In zu nutzen und mir entsprechende Kabel+Adapter zu beschaffen um den Line Out meines Klaviers zu nutzen?

Edit: Hier noch 2 Beispiele mit der gerade entdeckten Methode. Ich finde es gar nicht einmal schlecht. Abgesehen von meinen zahlreichen Spielfehlern, Rhytmusfehlern etc...
Ich hab die Hände nicht eingespielt, bin saumüde etc^^


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

Ah genau das ist das problem, wie gesagt dadurch das ausgang und eingang verstärkt werden bekommst du nen ziemlich bescheidenes signal rüber. Von Line Out aufnehmen ist easy, was für nen OS nuzt du den ? Du must das eigentlich nur bei Audio in der Systemsteurung umstellen. 

Also mein klarer Tip, kauf dir ne Soundkarte, geh vom Line Out beim Klavier in den Line In der Soundkarte und du bekommst nen sauberes Signal.

Und für den Notfall bis du ne Soundkarte hast, nutze den LineOut vom Klavier und geh in den MicIn aber dreh die empfindlichkeit vom eingang weit runter, und mach die Mikrofon verstärkung aus, bzw den MicBoost von 20db. Das ist sehr wichtig, würd ich aber echt nur als übergangslösung so machen.


----------



## Lee (12. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ah genau das ist das problem, wie gesagt dadurch das ausgang und eingang verstärkt werden bekommst du nen ziemlich bescheidenes signal rüber. Von Line Out aufnehmen ist easy, was für nen OS nuzt du den ? Du must das eigentlich nur bei Audio in der Systemsteurung umstellen.
> 
> Also mein klarer Tip, kauf dir ne Soundkarte, geh vom Line Out beim Klavier in den Line In der Soundkarte und du bekommst nen sauberes Signal.



Ich benutze Win7.

Kannst du mal die Audio Beispiele bewerten, die ich hochgeladen habe? Denkst du das könnte sich noch merklich bessern mit einer Xonar U1 zum Beispiel?

Edit: Was ich für Fragen stelle, das ist echt peinlich...
Die Mic Verstärkung ist aus, die Empfindlichkeit auf 50%


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

Also bei Win7 gehste in die Systemsteuerung, auf Sound, dort auf Aufnahme und wählst einfach den LineIN als Standart gerät, dann nutzen die programme zur aufnahme den LineIn wenn du es in den jeweiligen programen nicht selbst festlegst. 

Gib mir mal nen link dann kann ich mal reinhören


----------



## rebel4life (12. Mai 2010)

Genau in einem solchen Fall hat eine Karte wie die M-Audio wieder Vorteile - hat nicht mal nen Mikrofoneingang. 

Dafür halt Line In und Midi.

Mikro schließ ich per Vorverstärker an, Headset hängt am Onboardsound, allein schon aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit, alle Voip Programme laufen immer übers Headset und so kann ich nebenher noch problemlos Musik hören.


----------



## Hai0815 (13. Mai 2010)

@a_fire_inside_1988

na das sieht doch sehr gut aus - ich denke du wirst nun umsomehr freude an deiner musik haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X_overclock (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @OnkelSatan: Sorry, aber dein System ist lediglich Spielzeug für pubertierende. Das ist nichts gegen dich, als ich 13 war hab ich mir auch solche riesigen Raveland-Dinger ins Zimmer gestellt. Klanglich sind die Teile einfach nur grausam, und wirklich laut können die auch nicht ohne zu verzerren.




Ich find ja du hast recht, vorallem pa lautsprecher im zimmer aufzustellen...


aber nichts gegen Raveland wenn mans richtig anpackt kann man zumindest bei den Subs ganz gute Ergebnise erziehlen, zumindest für die kleine Summe an Geld die man für die Treiber ausgibt...

McVoice ist doch sone ebay verstärker marke oder? dies fürn fuffi da gibt, bin mir nicht sicher, dass die was taugen oder?
Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege, dazulernen kann man immer


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Mai 2010)

@Onkelsatan: Deine Dinger gehen sicherlich nicht sehr laut, ohne eben zu verzerren. Das billige Zeug ist einfach nur Schrott, schade um das Öl für die Plastikherstellung. 

Meine Kombi geht sicher um ein Vielfaches lauter und besser klingen tuts sowieso.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



X_overclock schrieb:


> Ich find ja du hast recht, vorallem pa lautsprecher im zimmer aufzustellen...
> 
> 
> aber nichts gegen Raveland wenn mans richtig anpackt kann man zumindest bei den Subs ganz gute Ergebnise erziehlen, zumindest für die kleine Summe an Geld die man für die Treiber ausgibt...
> ...



Nur hat das was OnkelSatan da hat mit PA garnix zu tun  

Und von Ravemaster taugen nur die Subwoofer der BSW Serie etwas, die sind baugleich mit den Mivoc AWX ( Ravemaster = Mivoc nur extrem viel minderwertiger ) 

Und das Mcvoice ding taugt rein garnix, das ist nichtmal nen Firmenname sondern nur nen Label unter dem ne menge Elektronik Schrott und spielzeug hergestellt wird, zb Lötkolben, Tretroller, Lampen, sogar Computer, überzeug dich selbst 
Hinter dem namen Mcvoice steckt die Electronic Toys Trading GmbH
Der ETT-Versand - Ihr kompetenter & günstiger Elektronik-Großhandel


----------



## The_Freak (13. Mai 2010)

Hey,
will ja nicht eure Diskussion über Raveland Boxen unterbrechen, aber ich brauch echt ein wenig Hilfe.
Ich hab vor, spätestens Anfang Juni, mir richtige Boxen zu holen. 
Einen Verstärker hab ich schon, einen alten Sony TA F200 von meinen Eltern.
Der soll nur Übergangsweise für +-4 Monate halten bis ich b-day hab, dann kommt ein vernünftiger ins Haus vllt ein Denon PMA 510 aber das ist nicht das Problem.
Das Problem ist eher bei den Boxen; und zwar war ich letztens einmal probehören und hab mir das wichtigste angehört (heco kompakt/standboxen, canton kompakt/stands, elac, magnat usw.).
Mir persöhnlich gefielen die Cantons einfach richtig gut, im Gegensatz zu den Heco's sehr klar und detailreich und haben keinen übertriebenen Bass wie die heco 700'er.
Am meisten gefiel mir die Canton sp 705'er (von der ich vorher nie was gelesen hatte) und die Canton kompaktbox 402 von denen die ausgestellt waren.
Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 240-250€, wollte dafür das maximale rausholen. 
So, nun liegen in dem Preisbereich die Canton GLE 402'er, 403'er und 420'er, wobei die 402'er und 420'er beide 200€ das päärchen kosten und somit die 402'er rausfallen.
Mein Raum ist relativ groß, ca 25 m² dachboden mit Schrägen. Da ich den Bass der gehörten 402'er als relativ schwach empfand, frag ich mich ob die 420'er das überhaupt packt in dem Raum?!? Wäre nicht die 403'er besser (zwecks chassis/volumen), spielt die überhaupt so gut wie die 420'er oder kann man das irgendwie vergleichen? 
Hatte leider noch nicht die Möglichkeit die 403'er zu hören : (


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2010)

Dachboden, da stellt sich die Frage ob Gipskartonplatten verbaut worden? Wenn ja, dann wirst du extremste Bassprobleme bekommen weil das Material der Bassschlucker schlechthin ist, da hören sich zwei 15Zöller an als würden sie gar nicht laufen...


----------



## The_Freak (13. Mai 2010)

also die Schrägen-Flächen sind mit Gipskartonplatten, sonst noch Parkett-boden und die äußeren Wände links und rechts im Raum sind gemauert.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Mai 2010)

Die 420 ist der Nachfolger von der 402. Größtenteils Baugleich, nur mit einem besseren Hochton und weniger Verzerrung bei steigenden Pegel. 

Wenn, dann würde ich dir die 403/430 empfehlen. 

Es schadet aber nicht mal bei Nubert vorbei zu schauen. Wenn der Preis passt, könnte das eine gute Alternative sein.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2010)

Habt ihr nen Plan wo ich nen Netzteil herbekomme das +/-17V liefert?

Soll dafür sein: http://www.winboxsimu.de/EQ_Uni2.jpg


----------



## rebel4life (14. Mai 2010)

Du brauchst stab. +-15V, ansonsten gehen auch unstab. ab 17V (ist aber schon arg knapp) bis 20V (kommt immer aufn Kühlkörper an).

Aber so gibt es da kaum fertige Netzteile, da muss man schon selber eins bauen, bei der kleinen Leistung würde ich das aber vieleicht sogar mit nem AC Netzteil und dann ne Greinacher-Schaltung für die Gleichrichtung nehmen. Das solltest du auch machen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2010)

Kannste mir da bitte mal nen Link zu geben mit Schaltplan und evtl ner kleinen Beschreibung?


----------



## rebel4life (14. Mai 2010)

Spannungsverdoppler / Spannungsverdopplerschaltungen

Da die untere.

Wobei - lass die Festspannungsregler weg und nimm dieses Netzteil hier:

Schaltnetzteil AcBel API-8545 - Stromversorgung - Netzgeräte - Festspannungs-Netzgeräte - Pollin Electronic GmbH

Als OPs empfehle ich dir NE5534, die paar Volt bei der Versorgungsspannung machen nichts aus.


----------



## Doney (15. Mai 2010)

kann mir einer ein autoradio für max. 100€ mit USB empfehlen? sollte schon ordentlich Bums für ne Anlage mitbringen


----------



## Blutstoff (15. Mai 2010)

Für 100€ was vernünftiges? Das wird nicht leicht. Vielleicht was gebrauchtes aber neu...? Und was verstehst du unter "ordentlich Bums"?


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Mai 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Für 100€ was vernünftiges? Das wird nicht leicht. Vielleicht was gebrauchtes aber neu...? Und was verstehst du unter "ordentlich Bums"?



Naja gut, Klangliche Qualität im Auto wird eh wahrscheinlich nix. Ich hab irgendein JVC mit Aux-Eingang und das reicht schon dicke aus, aber mit direktem USB Anschluss könnten 100 € knapp bemessen sein. 

Und wegen dem "Bumms:" Jedes Radio ab den 90ern hatn EQ drin, also dürfte das hinhauen.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Mai 2010)

Ordentlich Bums hat aber kein einziges Autoradio  Zumindest nicht ohne ab halber lautstärke zu verzerren, was einfach daran liegt das man im Autoradio keine hochwertige Endstufe unterbringen kann, fängt bei der Stromversorgung an und hört bei der Kühlung auf. Für ordentlich bums brauchs ne Endstufe und nen Subwoofer zwingend. 

Und 100€ naja dafür bekommt man in meinen augen nichts gescheites, auser billig ableger ausm Media Markt und Co. 

Evt wär das SONY CDX-GT440U was für dich, bekommst für 130€ und bietet das was du suchst.


----------



## Blutstoff (16. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Naja gut, Klangliche Qualität im Auto wird eh wahrscheinlich nix.


 
Mit 100€ wird das jedenfalls ganz sicher nichts.



> Und wegen dem "Bumms:" Jedes Radio ab den 90ern hatn EQ drin, also dürfte das hinhauen.


 
Das dürfte ohne zusätzliche Endstufe schwierig werden. Vielleicht verstehe ich unter "ordentlich Bums" auch etwas anderes.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Mai 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Mit 100€ wird das jedenfalls ganz sicher nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> Das dürfte ohne zusätzliche Endstufe schwierig werden. Vielleicht verstehe ich unter "ordentlich Bums" auch etwas anderes.




Mit 40 € Blaupunkt Lautsprechern diretk am Autoradio angeschlossen reicht der Bass auch aus, um im Auto nicht zu versauern - aber nur bei geringeren Lautstärken, wer weiß wie er das mit dem "Bumms" meint.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Mai 2010)

vielleicht meint er auch das "bums" von abrauchenden endstufen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Mai 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> vielleicht meint er auch das "bums" von abrauchenden endstufen.



, aber dann muss es auch mindestens 100€ kosten.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

Oder die Mitfahrer.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd um WinISD zu benutzen. Kann mal bitte jemand nachrechnen ob bei euch bei dem Chassis auf dem Datenblatt ausm Anhang bei nem geschlossenen Gehäuse auch 1700 und nen paar zerquetschte Liter herauskommen ?


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2010)

Was willst du denn haben?

Du willst aber nicht echt 450€ für den zahlen? Bekommst da auch 50% oder darfst du Vollpreis zahlen?


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Mai 2010)

Jop 1744  Winisd spinnt rum  

Empfohlen
Gehäuse-Empfehlung 1:
geschlossene Box mit 23 Liter
ab 50/32 Hz (-3dB/-8dB)

Gehäuse-Empfehlung 2:
93 Liter BR-Box
mit HP100 der Länge 30 cm
ab 23/19 Hz (-3dB/-8dB). 

Zu entnehmen hier 
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Was willst du denn haben?
> 
> Du willst aber nicht echt 450€ für den zahlen? Bekommst da auch 50% oder darfst du Vollpreis zahlen?


Nee, der würde 389Eur kosten .

@dfence: Auf der Seite hab ich auch schon geguckt, das sind doch aber die Empfehlungen vom zwölfzöller, oder?


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Mai 2010)

ach gott sorry du hast natürlich recht.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2010)

Das verwirrt mich jetzt ein bisschen...
Die 1744l sind unrealistisch, aber was dann ? WinBoxSimu gibt auch die 1744l an, das kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Mai 2010)

Hm Freeair sollte es ja nicht sein, steht ja bei der bezeichnung dabei, vieleicht auch irgendwo nen fehler bei den TSP.

Mal ne andere frage, soll der ins Auto oder willst was für daheim ? *g*


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2010)

Der soll für Druckschwankungen im "Heimkino" sorgen  .


----------



## The_Freak (23. Mai 2010)

Hey habe mir jetzt nach reichlicher Überlegung die Canton GLE 403'er geholt (die sehen ja mal verdammt lecker aus  )
Aber ich glaube das ich mit meiner jetzigen Aufstellung noch einiges am Potenzial von denen verschenke oder nicht?
Auf dem Foto seht ihr das wichtigste und auch die Aufstellung, Hörabstand zu mir ca. ein Meter und zwischen den Boxen ca. 80cm.  Ist das noch zu wenig?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Mai 2010)

Da sitzt du schon sehr nah an den Lautsprechern. Also zu Regal-LS sollte man schon wenigstens 1,5 bis 2m Abstand haben damit der Klang homogen ist. Für die Anwendung am PC wären Nahfeldmonitore besser geeignet. Die haben ein anderes Abstrahlverhalten, wodurch man nicht so weit weg sein muss. Aber bei den 403ern braucht man sicher ein bissl mehr Platz.


----------



## The_Freak (23. Mai 2010)

Mh bei größerem Abstand verändert sich vom Hören her aber nicht soo viel, der Bass wird ein wenig schwächer bzw. die Stimmen präsenter, aber so im Nahfeld gefallen sie mir auch schon ganz gut 
Auf jedenfall muss ich eine Lösung finden die Boxen weiter auseinander zu stellen, habe sie probeweise mit 1,8m Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Boxen getestet und es entstand ein Raum den ich so nicht erwaret hatte, den vermisse ich bei der Lösung auf dem Foto noch : /

Mal ein kleines Review für euch:
Der Hochton ist sehr klar und detailliert, man hört einfach alles wenn man gut hinhört, so sind bei CoD Details zu hören die ich vorher gar nicht so kannte, selbst das schießen der AK74U klingt um einiges schärfer und präziser als beim Z2300. Der Bass ist ausgewogen und ausreichend stark, bei höhereren Lautstärken aber schon gut wie ich finde. Was die Boxen aber fürs Heimkino main-speaker untauglich macht wäre die Eigenschaft vom Bass alle tiefen Töne sooo weich zu spielen, das hat das Z2300 schon besser gemacht, der bass war knackiger.
Zu diesem einem Kritikpunkt kommt noch, dass die Canton's etwas dünn klingen, etwas schwer zu beschreiben aber sie klingen... etwas kalt ... und das ist ein Punkt der grade bei Liedern von Peter Fox auffällt, da kommt die Stimme nicht so rüber wie sie eigentlich könnte (oder hätte sein müssen?). Das hat aber auch den Umkehreffekt, das kalte Frauenstimmen wie die von Amy Lee (Evanescence Sängerin) einfach fantastisch und plastisch klingen!
Zur Räumlichkeit und Ortbarkeit/Bühnenabbildung kann ich nich viel sagen, da ich weder Klassik höre noch die Aufstellung der Boxen jegliche Raumbildung ermöglicht... leider


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Mai 2010)

> Zu diesem einem Kritikpunkt kommt noch, dass die Canton's etwas dünn klingen, etwas schwer zu beschreiben aber sie klingen... etwas kalt ... und das ist ein Punkt der grade bei Liedern von Peter Fox auffällt, da kommt die Stimme nicht so rüber wie sie eigentlich könnte (oder hätte sein müssen?).



Das ist der typische Sound von Canton. Die sind in aller regel ziemlich analytisch abgestimmt, wenn man den Sound aber mag klingen die Cantons super.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2010)

Stadtaffe ist auch einfach etwas unglücklich abgemischt, das liegt längst nicht nur an den Boxen.


----------



## The_Freak (23. Mai 2010)

@ olstyle  
Wie meinst du das? Von der Dynamik her? Davon hätte es wirklich noch mehr bekommen können aber sonst?

@ fire
ja ich steh drauf  Evanescence rockt so richtig


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2010)

Der Bass ruckt ganz gut und die Streicher die er zwischendurch mal nutzt klingen auch ganz gut, aber der Rest klingt doch eher blechern und insgesamt halt etwas kalt.

Amy bekommt man eh nicht kaputt, egal was für Boxen und was für ein Mix dazwischen hängen.


----------



## The_Freak (24. Mai 2010)

Mh muss ich mir morgen nochmal genau anhören, dachte dieses blecherne und kalte läg an den Canton's aber wenns so ist hat er wirklich was falsch gemacht, grade seine Stimme und die Streicher sollten eher. angenehm warm sein 

Ha bei Amy Lee ist immer dieses Gänsehaut-feeling mit inklusive, die Stimme ist wirklich erste Sahne  Was würde ich nur für nen Live Konzert geben und dann bei My Immortal in der ersten Reihe


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Mai 2010)

Bei Peter Fox kann Ich mich nicht beklagen, alle Lieder klingen durchweg klasse. Dynamik und Impulsivität sind erstklassig.


----------



## Hai0815 (24. Mai 2010)

nuja - ich denk mal du kannst deine klipsch auch nich unbedingt mit den gle in einen topf werfen und vergleichen 

wobei ich aber deinen klangeindruck durchaus bestätigen kann - auch über canton boxen...


einen schönen Pfingstmontag wünsche ich allen - genießt die Sonne solange sie da is ^^


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Wie warm darf nen Verstärker werden? Mein Kenwood läuft jetzt seit rund 2Studnen bei erhöhter Zimmerlautstärke und der Gehäusedeckel ist Sauwarm .


----------



## 1821984 (24. Mai 2010)

kann ich nicht wirklich beantworten aber jeder verstärker oder Reciever hat ne Sicherheitsabschaltung bei Verpolung oder Überlast und auch zu hohe Temps. Von daher würde ich mir wenig sorgen darüber machen. wenns dir doch zu warm sein sollte, dann stell nen Lüfter daneben!


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

Naja ich mein Class-A-Amps sind ja nun doch welche der wärmeren Sorte. Mal schauen wies sich entwickelt .


----------



## rebel4life (24. Mai 2010)

Lüfter ist ne schlechte Idee, der kann den Kamineffekt kaputt machen. Zu heiß werden die heutigen Verstärker eigentlich nicht, wenn man sich mal anschaut, was Audio Verstärker ala TDA1562 alles eingebaut haben:

-Temperatursicherung
-kurschlusssicherer Ausgang
-...



> Diagnostic output (pin DIAG)
> DYNAMIC DISTORTION DETECTOR (DDD)
> At the onset of clipping of the output stages, the DDD
> becomes active. This information can be used to drive a
> ...



Ne ordentliche Endstufe ist so dimenstioniert und konstruiert, dass sie ohne Lüfter auskommt.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

OK, erklärt warum das zwischendurch so kraftlos klang .
Mal gucken, vlt ist der Aufstellungsort nur ungeeignet^^.


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Mai 2010)

Von der Belüftung her sollte das dicke ausreichen!


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein dass die vorderen Füße nicht mehr auf dem Regal stehen und er Verstärker so "aufsetzt" und damit von unten kaum noch Luft bekommt?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

Ja setzt auf, allerdings kann ich das momantan nicht anders lösen, bald kommt nen anderes Regal dahin.


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Mai 2010)

Natürlich lässt sich das Lösen. Stell den Verstärker auf ein großes Buch oder eine große Platte und das ganze dann in das Regal .

PS: 2.000er Beitrag


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2010)

Ok, dann krabbel ich mal aufn Dachboden und suche nen großes Brett oder so .


----------



## Lee (30. Mai 2010)

Entschuldigt, dass ich nocheinmal wegen etwas banalem nerve^^

Würde mir gegenüber einem Denon PMA 510 AE als Verstärker für meine Nubox 481 ein teurerer Verstärker (z.B. Denon PMA 710 AE) irgendetwas nützen außer mehr Anschlüssen und der theoretischen Möglichkeit meine Boxen lauter spielen zu lassen? Ansonsten würde ich mir den 510 jetzt kaufen und damit hoffentlich glücklich werden. 

Ach und noch etwas, was genau ist ein Tape Out?


----------



## Domowoi (30. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage wieviel Geld muss man für eine Soundkarte ausgeben die 2.1 Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer gut beschallen kann? Oder reichen bei diesen Sachen auch die Internen(ich mein die OnBoard)?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, dass ich nocheinmal wegen etwas banalem nerve^^
> 
> Würde mir gegenüber einem Denon PMA 510 AE als Verstärker für meine Nubox 481 ein teurerer Verstärker (z.B. Denon PMA 710 AE) irgendetwas nützen außer mehr Anschlüssen und der theoretischen Möglichkeit meine Boxen lauter spielen zu lassen? Ansonsten würde ich mir den 510 jetzt kaufen und damit hoffentlich glücklich werden.


Theoretisch klingen die höherwertigen Verstärker auch etwas besser, lohnen wird es sich aber kaum.


> Ach und noch etwas, was genau ist ein Tape Out?


Aufnahme Ausgang für Tape, also Kassette.


----------



## Lee (30. Mai 2010)

@Domowoi

Was für Kopfhörer und was für Lautsprecher hast du denn?
Ansonsten, mit 50€ ist man bereits dabei (Asus Xonar DX). Diese lohnen sich aber erst ab einigermaßen guten Lautsprechern (>100€) sowie guten Stereokopfhörern. Natürlich hängt es auch davon ab, wie du Klang wahrnimmst.


----------



## rebel4life (30. Mai 2010)

Ne Soundkarte lohnt sich erst bei Systemen ab rund 400-500€, das dürfen dann auch keine Würfel Systeme sein, ansonsten lohnt sich ne seperate Karte nicht.

Ich hab die M-Audio 2496 gebraucht für 55€ gekauft, geht einwandfrei, allein mein Verstärker hat die 400€ schon überschritten.


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ne Soundkarte lohnt sich erst bei Systemen ab rund 400-500€, das dürfen dann auch keine Würfel Systeme sein, ansonsten lohnt sich ne seperate Karte nicht.


 
Ohne dich jetzt angreifen zu wollen, aber das ist völliger Quatsch. Bei Systemen von 100€-200€ mit Soundkarte hört man bereits deutliche Klangverbesserungen gegenüber Onboardsound.


----------



## rebel4life (30. Mai 2010)

Und wenn man die 50€ ins System investiert, hat man eine noch deutlichere Klangverbesserung.


----------



## b0s (30. Mai 2010)

Zumindest deiner verallgemeinernden Ausdrucksweise muss ich da auch widersprechen.
Wenn man nicht gerade auf einem 2.1 Set für 20 Euro hört (welches ohnehin keinerlei Unterschiede wiedergeben zu vermag), ist der Klangunterschied zwischen einer dedizierten SoKa und Onboard Sound bereits auf sehr günstigen Sets/Kopfhörern zu vernehmen. Zweifelsohne lohnt es sich eher Geld in die Soundanlage als in die Soundkarte zu stecken, aber Onboardsound ist von der Klangqualität und Störfreiheit einfach die unterste Schublade.


----------



## Timsu (31. Mai 2010)

@Lee
Das Verstärker klingen ist ziemlicher quatsch. Genauso gibt es auch keinen CD-Player klang.
klick


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Mai 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, dass ich nocheinmal wegen etwas banalem nerve^^
> 
> Würde mir gegenüber einem Denon PMA 510 AE als Verstärker für meine Nubox 481 ein teurerer Verstärker (z.B. Denon PMA 710 AE) irgendetwas nützen außer mehr Anschlüssen und der theoretischen Möglichkeit meine Boxen lauter spielen zu lassen? Ansonsten würde ich mir den 510 jetzt kaufen und damit hoffentlich glücklich werden.
> 
> Ach und noch etwas, was genau ist ein Tape Out?



Von Verstärker-Klang halt ich nix, also mMn klingen Verstärker nicht unterschiedlich, es sei denn sie sind wirklich minderwertig produziert.
Ich habe, als ich mir meinen PMA-510AE gekauft habe, vorher eine ganze Weile mit dem PMA-710AE verglichen, konnte aber keine klanglichen Unterschiede feststellen. Der 710er macht halt nur etwas mehr Dampf und hat diesen Rec-Out Selector, den ich aber sowieso nicht brauche.

Ein Tape-Out ist ein Ausgang vom Vorverstärker an den du z.B. ein Kassetten-Deck anschließen kannst, mit dem du dann das aufnehmen kannst, was du grad abspielst, also einfach ein Low-Level-Ausgang.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Mai 2010)

Immer dieses leidige Thema, ich glaub ich muss auch mal paar skeptiker von euch einladen zum Blindtest..... 
Wenn der Verstärker den klang nicht beinflusst, frag ich mich warum nen RöhrenAmp anders klingt als nen Class H, warum nen Class A anders klingt als nen Class D ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Immer dieses leidige Thema, ich glaub ich muss auch mal paar skeptiker von euch einladen zum Blindtest.....
> Wenn der Verstärker den klang nicht beinflusst, frag ich mich warum nen RöhrenAmp anders klingt als nen Class H, warum nen Class A anders klingt als nen Class D ?



Mag sein dass die anders klingen, aber ein enormer Unterschied bei Zimmerlautstärke, welcher Preisdifferenzen von z.B. 500 € rechtfertigen würde, gibts nicht.

Allerdings sollte man bei wirkungsgradschwachen Lautsprechern besonders auf die Leistung schauen, denn z.B. Av-Receiver können bei Wirkungsgraden von 82 db/A schnell an Ihre Grenzen gelangen.

@rebel: Also deine Aussage war ja totaler Pfusch 

Bei Kopfhörern ab ~ 100 € ( Jen nach Modell) und Lautsprechern ab ~ 150 € hört man den Unterschied teils deutlich, je nach Qualität des Onboard Sounds.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Immer dieses leidige Thema, ich glaub ich muss auch mal paar skeptiker von euch einladen zum Blindtest.....
> Wenn der Verstärker den klang nicht beinflusst, frag ich mich warum nen RöhrenAmp anders klingt als nen Class H, warum nen Class A anders klingt als nen Class D ?



Also das ne Röhre anders klingt als ne Transe will ich ja garnicht bestreiten, das ist ja klar. Aber Transistor-Verstärker haben heutzutage (und eigentlich schon viel länger) ab einer bestimmten Qualitätsstufe eigentlich immer linealglatte Frequenzgänge, es sei denn der Hersteller verpasst ihnen gewollt ein Sounding.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

Die wenigsten wissen, was ne H-Brücke überhaupts ist, sagen der dann aber nen schlechten Klang usw. nach, genauso sollen D-Amps bescheiden klingen nach ein paar Fanatikern, das ist alles Humbug, ein Verstärker tut das was er soll - verstärkern und das möglichst verzerrungsarm, bei ner Röhre hat man starke Verzerrungen, die sind hier aber gewünscht...

Edit: Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, dass gerade im niederpreisigen Segment eine größere Investition in das System/Kopfhörer eine deutlichere Verbesserung bringt als eine dedizierte Soundkarte.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Edit: Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, dass gerade im niederpreisigen Segment eine größere Investition in das System/Kopfhörer eine deutlichere Verbesserung bringt als eine dedizierte Soundkarte.



Mag sein, aber das stand nicht zur Debatte. Und für 50 € mehr gibts aus nem Brüllwürfelsystem mit 200 mm Sub nen 250er, Waahnsinn


----------



## Blutstoff (31. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Edit: Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, dass gerade im niederpreisigen Segment eine größere Investition in das System/Kopfhörer eine deutlichere Verbesserung bringt als eine dedizierte Soundkarte.


 
Bei Teufel gibt es in der Concept-Reihe Systeme, die sich bei höherem Preis nur im Bass unterscheiden, am Klang ändert sich nichts. Da ist eine Soundkarte in jedem Fall empfehlenswerter als ein größerer Sub.


----------



## Domowoi (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab von Logitech ein etwas älteres(glaub ich) 2.1 System was so etwa 120€ gekostet hat.
Aber ich höre nicht so laut und cih finde eigentlich schon, das die mit onBoard gut klingen.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die wenigsten wissen, was ne H-Brücke überhaupts ist, sagen der dann aber nen schlechten Klang usw. nach, genauso sollen D-Amps bescheiden klingen nach ein paar Fanatikern, das ist alles Humbug, ein Verstärker tut das was er soll - verstärkern und das möglichst verzerrungsarm, bei ner Röhre hat man starke Verzerrungen, die sind hier aber gewünscht...
> 
> Edit: Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, dass gerade im niederpreisigen Segment eine größere Investition in das System/Kopfhörer eine deutlichere Verbesserung bringt als eine dedizierte Soundkarte.


Mein AVR ist nen Class-H, ich finde aber das der gar nicht mal "so schlecht klingt", klar, nen bisschen Schwach auf der Brust ist er. Aber das wird am unterdimensionierten NT liegen. Ist übrigens interessant das ich bei erhöhter Zimmerlautstärke im Blindtest deutlich zwischen dem AVR, meinem Kenwood Class-A und nem Technics AB unterscheiden kann  *siebter sinn *.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/TDA1562Q_ST_SD.pdf


In dem Datenblatt ist die Funktin einer H-Brücke genauer beschrieben (mit dem IC hab ich auch nen kleinen Amp aufgebaut  ).


----------



## Blutstoff (31. Mai 2010)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich hab von Logitech ein etwas älteres(glaub ich) 2.1 System was so etwa 120€ gekostet hat.
> Aber ich höre nicht so laut und cih finde eigentlich schon, das die mit onBoard gut klingen.


 
Logitechsysteme klingen generell eher bescheiden. Eine gute Soundkarte lohnt sich da erst gar nicht.


----------



## b0s (31. Mai 2010)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich hab von Logitech ein etwas älteres(glaub ich) 2.1 System was so etwa 120€ gekostet hat.
> Aber ich höre nicht so laut und cih finde eigentlich schon, das die mit onBoard gut klingen.



Ohne Vergleich hört man sowas auch nicht. Erst wenn man zwischen verschiedenen Wiedergabegeräten "hin und her hören" kann, merkt man wo hier was fehlt, dort etwas klarer ist etc.

Von demher: Wenn du nicht zuviel Geld hast, lass es sein, denn wenn man erstmal auf den Geschmack gekommen ist wirds teuer  (wie z.B. bei WaKü  )


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Mai 2010)

b0s schrieb:


> (wie z.B. bei WaKü  )



Wakü ist ja noch billig Im Gegensatz zu echtem Hifi.


----------



## b0s (31. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß ich weiß, aber das Prinzip is das gleiche: Schon der erste Schritt führt unwiederbringlich ins Verderben


----------



## Domowoi (1. Juni 2010)

Oh kacke ich hab schon ne WaKü 

Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Juni 2010)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Oh kacke ich hab schon ne WaKü
> 
> Was soll ich jetzt tun?



Hier gehts um Sound also BTT.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Bevor ich einen extra Thread aufmach, stell ich doch die Frage hier....

Was ist denn das beste Modell der ASUS-Soundkartenreihe?


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

Die mit dem höchsten preis


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Das is ja ein Monster...^^ Gleich 2 Karten...

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Karten - Asus Xonar HDAV1.3 Deluxe


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

Die kann ja sogar HDMI als Eingangssignal nehmen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die kann ja sogar HDMI als Eingangssignal nehmen.


 

Bei der Karte juckt es mich gewaltig in den Fingern...^^

edit: Juhu Post Nr. 1800...


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2010)

Akustisch ist es trotzdem nicht das Topmodell. Zumindest in der Auslieferungsversion hat die ST(X) bessere Oamps.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Juni 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei der Karte juckt es mich gewaltig in den Fingern...^^
> 
> edit: Juhu Post Nr. 1800...


Ohne gescheites System ist es ein gescheiterter Versuch. (Wie poetisch )


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. Juni 2010)

Kurze Frage: Kann man die Leitung H07V-K als Audiokabel benutzen?


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

Geht schon. 

Gerade Samples bei Texas Instruments bestellt, hoffentlich kommen die gegen Ende des Monats, 5x PCM2902B, ist eine USB Soundkarte bzw. ein D/A Wandler mit ziemlich viel Zeug drin und vor allem eins - das Teil ist klein, sehr klein.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde es anders herum formulieren:
"Audiokabel" sind normalerweise H07V-K Leitungen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Juni 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Kann man die Leitung H07V-K als Audiokabel benutzen?



H07V-K sind wie Olstyle schon sagte, normale Litzenkabel, ergo nur ohne so eine durchsichtige Kunsstoffisolierung


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2010)

Die Isolierung gehört auch dazu. Ob sie nun durchsichtig oder sonst was ist sagt die Norm auch nicht.


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. Juni 2010)

Wären sie denn besser/schlechter als z.B. normale Audiokabel, die man bei Teufel oder Nubert bekommen würde?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2010)

Kommt halt drauf an welchen Querschnitt du nimmst und wie dick die PVC-Ummantlung ist.
Die 2,5² sind grundsätzlich 0,75² vor zu ziehen und ein bisschen Isolierung sollte auch da sein. Alles andere ist in erster Linie Voodoo/Optik.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

0,75mm² reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2010)

Elektrisch schon, Mechanisch sind die aber etwas empfindlich und unhandlich.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Juni 2010)

mjam - ich hab die woche die bausätze für meine neuen LS abgeholt. jetzt muss erstmal der gehäusebauer ran.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

0,75mm² geht schon. 

Da kenn ich die Aussage von nem PA Techniker, der bemängelt wurde, weil er 0,75mm² verlegt hat, seine Antwort darauf ist genial:

Den höheren Kabelwiderstand (waren mehr als 50m, sprich mehr als 100m hin und zurück) hat er mit in die Frequenzweiche eingerechnet, das hat alles seine Richtigkeit. Natürlich hat der den Widerstand nicht mit einberechnet, wollte nur seine Ruhe vor den nervigen Fragen, sein Gegenüber war dann ganz baff, dass sowas geht.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (4. Juni 2010)

Hat schon Jemand das Sennheiser PC 330 oder 360?


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2010)

Moin,
ich plane möglichst bald meine derzeitigen viel zu großen Boxen (Marke Eigenbau, 3 1/2 oder 4 Wege, 96 cm Höhe) aus meinem Zimmer ins (WG-)Wohnzimmer zu verlagern, wo sie überhaupt eine sinnvolle Aufstellung erhalten können und auch den Raum haben um sich zu entfalten.

Für meinen Schreibtischplatz möchte ich daher eher kompakte Boxen, die an selbigem Platz finden.

Das Stereodreieck kann ich dabei nicht größer als 1,50 m Seitenlänge kriegen, weshalb ich schon an Nahfeld Lautsprecher gedacht hab. Sinnvolle überlegung? Kenn mich mit den Teilen nicht aus.

An dieser Stelle zwei entscheidende Fragen:
1. Ist genanntes in einem preislichen Rahmen der 100 Euro kaum überschreitet überhaupt machbar?
2. Sprengt die Beratung dafür den Rahmen dieses Quatschthreads und sollte ich besser nen eigenen Thread dafür aufmachen (in dem ihr mir dann trotzdem eure volle Aufmerksamkeit schenkt   )

lG


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Juni 2010)

ich sitze in einem ähnlich engen rahmen (in meinem büro): monitor audio rs1 - gekauft als vorführer -> perfekt.

100€/stück ist aber recht wenig.


----------



## b0s (6. Juni 2010)

öhm, 400 Euro hab ich dafür leider auf absehbare Zeit nicht über... auch wenn ich dir gerne glaube das die super sind.

Fürs erste ist mir wichtig überhaupt wieder Stereo-Sound hinzubekommen, ohne gleich ganz in die Schrottkiste zu greifen mit irgendwelchem 2.1 Systemen von z.B. Logitech.

Die ~100 Euro waren auch nicht unbedingt als Stückpreis gemeint. Mir ist klar, dass das eine komplett andere Liga anspricht als deine genannten RS1, aber für höhere Ligen reicht mein Budget nicht.

Ich würde gern ein paar Boxen haben, das ein Mindestmaß an Klangqualität nicht unterschreitet, ohne gleich spitze zu sein, dessen Kauf ich nicht bereue, aber die bei dickem Portemonnait durch hochwertige Nachfolger abgelöst werden.

Kannst du (oder die übrigen Mitleser des Threads  ) mir da weiterhelfen? Ich wär auch schon dankbar für einen Stupps in die richtige Richtung oder ein paar Namen, worauf ich dann selbst nachforschen kann...


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Juni 2010)

oha, komplettpreis? das scheint mir im neu-sektor nicht möglich.
als budget-lösung scheint die nubox 311 eine gute wahl zu sein. aber auch die ist deutlich teurer.

ich fürchte du musst dich auf dem gebrauchtmarkt umschauen.

btw: ich hab die rs1 auch nicht neu gekauft; aber 300 haben sie trotzdem gekostet.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juni 2010)

@b0s: wenn du passive Lautsprecher für diesen Preis suchst kann ich dir die Magnat Monitor 220 bzw. deren Nachfolger Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 empfehlen. Die klingen für ihren Preis garnicht schlecht.

Wenn es was aktives sein soll rate ich zu den M-Audio AV40 Studiophile. Das sind ganz vernünftige Nahfeldmonitore im 100€-Bereich.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2010)

Wo ich hier gerade sehe das von Nahfeldmonitoren gesprochen wird: Ich brauche auch mal was neues fürs Büro, ambesten aus der gerade genannten Gattung. Was haltet ihr von denen: M-AUDIO STUDIOPHILE BX5A DEL. B-STOCK ?


----------



## b0s (6. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> oha, komplettpreis? das scheint mir im neu-sektor nicht möglich.
> als budget-lösung scheint die nubox 311 eine gute wahl zu sein. aber auch die ist deutlich teurer.
> 
> ich fürchte du musst dich auf dem gebrauchtmarkt umschauen.
> ...



Gegen gebraucht hab ich nix. Sollte den Rahmen der klanglichen Möglichkeiten auch ein bisschen verbessern.
Aber wo könnte man die nubox 311 gebraucht herbekommen? In der Bucht sind grad keine und Google spuckt als Verkäufer auch nur Nubert selbst aus...



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @b0s: wenn du passive Lautsprecher für diesen Preis suchst kann ich dir die Magnat Monitor 220 bzw. deren Nachfolger Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 empfehlen. Die klingen für ihren Preis garnicht schlecht.


Da ich schon nen Verstärker hab bietet sich passiv an. Ich hab zwar nix gegen aktiv einzuwenden, aber vermutlich komm ich bei passiv an bessere Boxen fürs Geld?

Über die Magnat Monitor 220 bin ich im Netz auch schon gestolpert, auf der Seite der Zeitschrift Audio. Unklar war mir bisher ob der Nachfolger Supreme 200 die gleichen Empfehlungen erhält.

Außerdem bin ich bei ersten Recherchen auch auf die Heco Victa 300 / 200 gestoßen, die nicht mit den nuBoxen mithalten können sollen, aber auch einige Empfehlungen erhalten.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wenn es was aktives sein soll rate ich zu den M-Audio AV40 Studiophile. Das sind ganz vernünftige Nahfeldmonitore im 100€-Bereich.



Auch wenn Optik aufgrund meines Budgets kein wirklicher Punkt sein kann: Bei den Dingern müsste ich mich echt überwinden.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juni 2010)

> Außerdem bin ich bei ersten Recherchen auch auf die Heco Victa 300 / 200 gestoßen, die nicht mit den nuBoxen mithalten können sollen, aber auch einige Empfehlungen erhalten.



Victas kann ich für Musik absolut nicht empfehlen, die haben nach meinem Geschmack einen viel zu zurückhaltenden Hochtonbereich. Der klingt einfach nur verwaschen, wie wackelpudding.



> Über die Magnat Monitor 220 bin ich im Netz auch schon gestolpert, auf der Seite der Zeitschrift Audio. Unklar war mir bisher ob der Nachfolger Supreme 200 die gleichen Empfehlungen erhält.



Die Supreme 200 klingen im Hochtonbereich noch einen winzigen Tick exakter als die Monitor 220, ansonsten konnte ich keine Unterschiede feststellen. Wie gesagt, für ca. 90€/Paar ein sehr beeindruckender Lautsprecher!


----------



## b0s (6. Juni 2010)

Super, danke für deine Einschätzungen, dann werde ich mich im Laufe dieser Woche mal ganz genau umschauen.

Achja, wer mir noch begegnet sind, sind die Magnat Quantum 502. Hat mit denen schon wer Erfahrungen gemacht?


Wie ich mich schon darauf freue endlich wieder Stereo-Sound hören zu können , momentan kann man es echt nur "Sound in den Raum strahlen lassen" nennen...


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub meiner Analage isses zu warm . Der AVR meldete sich gerade mit stille und "Overload" im Display .


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaub meiner Analage isses zu warm . Der AVR meldete sich gerade mit stille und "Overload" im Display .



Eben Kenwood-taugt ja nix.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2010)

Nur komisch das der Technics der AVR ist . Der Kenwood hängt nun dran und wird gerade mal lauwarm bei demselben Pegel .


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nur komisch das der Technics der AVR ist . Der Kenwood hängt nun dran und wird gerade mal lauwarm bei demselben Pegel .



Oh Sorry ^^ Ich dachte du hättest nen Kenwood als AVR


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2010)

Nee .
Der Technics geht selbst nach längerer Abkühlphase nach kurzer Zeit auf gehobener Zimmerlautstärke (was er gestern noch klaglos mitmachte) wieder in die Schutzschaltung, obwohl die Oberseite kühl ist (Lüfter läuft auf langsamer Stufe; hatte dem Dauerstrom gegeben weil mir die Lautstärkeabhängige Regelung zu heikel war).
Muss ich mich wohl nochmal mit nem Kumpel unterhalten, der hatte nen Onkyo TX-SR702 rumstehen .


----------



## b0s (6. Juni 2010)

Noch die kurze Frage, sind die Magnat Quantum 502 bis 100 Euro gebraucht wert?
Sind grad in der Bucht und ich bin stark am überlegen. Leider finde ich kaum was zu denen, höchstens zu den 503, möglicherweise das Nachfolgemodell...

Hat sich erledigt, wollte nicht auf gut Glück 80 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Scholboy (9. Juni 2010)

@rebel 4live ist des was fürs auto? wenn ja hast du ne bauanleitung  fürmich


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juni 2010)

Was meinst du? Ich werde garantiert nicht 10 Minuten dank UMTS rumsuchen was du meinst.


----------



## Scholboy (9. Juni 2010)

sorry, der mobile verstärker an 12V mit 50W an 4ohm ^^


----------



## rebel4life (9. Juni 2010)

Such mal nach TDA1562.

Geht ganz einfach zum bauen, ich nehm den aber so, fürs Auto brauch ich keinen.


----------



## b0s (10. Juni 2010)

Meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 sind heute angekommen 

Bin schon fleißig am umräumen und mordsmäßig gespannt auf das Hörerlebnis.
Derweil geben meine Großformatboxen im Wohnzimmer ein richtig gutes Bild ab . Nur der nötige Verstärker fehlt leider noch, da muss ich in nächster Zeit mal ein Auge auf die Bucht haben, dass ich mir das was brauchbares für 'n Appel und 'n Ei schieße.

Noch ne Frage zu den Magnaten: Die sind für 4 - 8 Ohm spezifiziert. Jetz kann ich an meinem Verstärker auch einstellen ob 4 oder 8 Ohm Boxen dranhängen. Was stelle ich nun ein?
Rein logisch würd ich denken bei 4 Ohm kommt theoretisch mehr Lautstärke aus den Boxen (weniger Widerstand ergibt mehr Leistung, einfache Physik). Gibts da bestimmte Vor- oder Nachteile?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2010)

Bei 8 Ohm Betrieb des Verstärkers bei Boxen die weiter mit der Impendanz heruntergehen wird der Amp wärmer. Ich würde 4Ohm einstellen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juni 2010)

Theoretisch ist es banan, denn die Boxen schwanken so oder so, egal ob nun 4 ode4r 8 Ohm eingestellt sind. Wobei Ich aber 8 Ohm einstellen würde.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2010)

Was soll er nun machen? Wir brauchen ne dritte Meinung .


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt: Wurst. Bei kleiner Ohmzahl geht mit weniger Strom bei gleicher Spannung ne höhere Lautstärke, bei 8 Ohm liegt eben weniger Leistung an. Stell halt 4 Ohm ein und das wars ^^.


----------



## b0s (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab sie jetzt auch auf 4 Ohm laufen.

Weshalb würdest du sie denn auf 8 Ohm laufen lassen? Das hast du nicht ausgeführt.
Eine Begründung würd mich interessieren, auch wenns nur auf Gefühlen basiert.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2010)

@thysol im Bilderthread: Hol den Onkyo daraus, der schmort im eigenen Saft!


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juni 2010)

b0s schrieb:


> Ich hab sie jetzt auch auf 4 Ohm laufen.
> 
> Weshalb würdest du sie denn auf 8 Ohm laufen lassen? Das hast du nicht ausgeführt.
> Eine Begründung würd mich interessieren, auch wenns nur auf Gefühlen basiert.



Theorestisch könnten Boxen besser klingen, da der Verstärker mehr Strom liefern muss und besser ausgereizt wird, aber alle Theorie ist grau.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juni 2010)

Bei 8Ohm würde es theoretisch besser klingen, da man ne größere Spannung für die gleiche Leistung braucht - Rauschabstand wird größer, der ist aber schon so groß, dass es keine Sau mehr juckt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

Tachchen!  Ich will jetzt für sone kurze Anfrage nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen, also frag ich mal kurz hier nach...
ich habe jetzt demnächst wieder mal ein bisschen Geld beisammen und möchte das gleich in die HiFi-Anlage umsetzen. Kurz gesagt: ich will mir neue Lautsprecher kaufen ^^
Leider kann ich dabei keine großen Sprünge machen und somit stehen mir *maximal* 200€ zur Verfügung. Nachdem ich mich jetzt schon ein paar Tage durchs Netz wühle was es da so gibt bin ich eigentlich nur so richtig auf die Magnat Quantum 603 gestoßen. Die haben ehemals knapp 400€/Paar gekostet und sind nun, dank Serien-Auslauf, für ca. 200€ zu haben.
Kennt jemand noch gute Alternativen bis 200€/Paar?
Gebraucht-Kauf kommt eigentlich nicht in Frage, es sei denn, es handelt sich um einen spektakulären Deal 
Selbstbau kommt ebenfalls nicht in Frage, da mir sowohl Werkzeug als auch Zeit, Lust und handwerkliches Geschick fehlen...
Also, ich bin für jeden Hinweis auf Kompakte bis 200€/Paar dankbar


----------



## rebel4life (13. Juni 2010)

Bei 200€ könnte man etwas mit Selbstbau machen, aber so, ne, lieber sparen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Bei 200€ könnte man etwas mit Selbstbau machen, aber so, ne, lieber sparen.



Sparen ist aber leider in nächster Zeit nicht, da steht leider der C1-Führerschein im Weg...also muss ich erstmal mit den 200€ klar kommen, und dafür sollte doch immerhin schonmal was besseres als die Magnat Monitor 220 zu bekommen sein...
was würdest du denn beim Selbstbau-Sektor vorschlagen? Da kenn ich mich leider so garnicht aus...


----------



## rebel4life (13. Juni 2010)

Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

Hab ich selber. 

Keine Stichsäge, Holzleim und Schraubzwingen da?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

sicher ein guter Lautsprecher, aber leider ein Standlautsprecher und wenn man dann das Gehäuse noch dazu rechnet, preislich leider schonwieder weit über meinem Budget.
Für Stands hab ich leider keinen Platz, es müssten also schon Komapkte sein...


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Juni 2010)

Das wäre doch totaler Quatsch, für 200 € aufzurüsten...  Spar doch lieber, als das Geld rauszuhauen.


----------



## b0s (13. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich jetz kürzlich durch die Gegend recherchiert hab für günstige Kompakt-Boxen, würde ich sagen unter 300, eher 400 € pro Paar lohnt sich für dich keine Neuanschaffung (wir reden ja von Neupreisen).
Klar gibts von den Magnats noch einiges an Steigerungspotenzial, aber nicht für 50 € mehr pro Box.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2010)

Habe ein paar Fragen :

1. Was haltet ihr von den Magnat Quantum 507-Boxen ?
2. Habe im Moment einen Denon DRA 295-Receiver. Habe ich eine klanglich Verbesserung, wenn ich mir einen digitalen Vollverstärker bzw. Reciever kaufe (evtl. Denon 1909) ?
3. Kennt jemand das problem, dass der Sound mit der Xonar DX stark schwangt ? Kann es an Vista liegen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## b0s (13. Juni 2010)

3. Kann es sein, dass du SVN (Smart Volume Normalizer) aktiviert hast? Dann wär es kein Wunder.
Falls nicht: Wo tritt es auf? Musik, Filme, Spiele? Falls Musik, mal versucht die Wiedergabe über ASIO laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2010)

SVN ist aus...
Was ist Asio ? Ein Codec ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

Die Frage wird im HowTo beantwortet ;9 da findest du auch eine detaillierte Anleitung wie du es nutzt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2010)

Also das Problem macht sich nur bei Musik bemerkbar und, wenn die Balance im Asus-treiber auf 100 ist.
Mit den ASIO-Treibern in Winamp gibt es keine Schwankungen !
Leider finde ich Winamp ziemlich schlimm, wie kann ich ausstellen, dass Vista den Sound regelt ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

> wie kann ich ausstellen, dass Vista den Sound regelt ?



Das geht nur über ASIO...es gibt außer Winamp noch ein paar andere Player die ASIO unterstützen, wie z.B. foobar2000...
Aber wenn das Problem nur auftritt wenn du die Lautstärkeregler auf 100 hast, dann würde ich die einfach wieder runter stellen, einen klanglichen Vor- oder Nachteil bringt das sowieso nicht, die voll aufzudrehen, außer das halt noch ein bisschen mehr Lautstärke erreicht wird wenn der Volume-Regler schon voll aufgedreht ist.



> Nachdem ich jetz kürzlich durch die Gegend recherchiert hab für günstige Kompakt-Boxen, würde ich sagen unter 300, eher 400 € pro Paar lohnt sich für dich keine Neuanschaffung (wir reden ja von Neupreisen).
> Klar gibts von den Magnats noch einiges an Steigerungspotenzial, aber nicht für 50 € mehr pro Box.



Da hast du im Prinzip recht, für 200€ gibt es zum großteil keine Lautsprecher mit deutlich mehr Potential als meine Monitor 220...allerdings gibt es wie gesagt derzeit die Quantum 603 für sehr günstige 200€ zu haben, und das sind immerhin Lautsprecher, die ursprünglich im 400€-Sektor angesiedelt waren und in einer Liga mit KEF iQ3, Nubert nuBox 311 und Canton GLE430ern spielen. Von daher denke ich eigentlich, dass die klanglich schon noch eine ganze Ecker besser sein müssten als meine Monitor 220...aber um das rauszufinden werde ich anfang dieser Woche mal im hiesigen MM veruschen probe zu hören...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann lass ich die Balance eben auf 76 (Asus-Standard) 

So, nun zu den anderen Fragen :

1. Habe ich einen Vorteil, wenn ich mir jetzt einen digitalen Receiver kaufe, wie z.b. den Denon 1909 ?
2. Was haltet ihr von den Magnat Quantum 507-Boxen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Juni 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ok, dann lass ich die Balance eben auf 76 (Asus-Standard)
> 
> So, nun zu den anderen Fragen :
> 
> ...




Was hast du derzeit für Boxen?

1. Was für einen Vorteil erhoffst du dir davon? Und was bitte ist ein digitaler Receiver?
2. Mittelmäßig, Magnat ist immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen - besser ist die Supreme Serie, alá 2000.

@a_f_i: Wie oben geschrieben, ist Magnat so ne Sache. Wenn du natürlich ein Heimkinosetup aufbauen willst, kannste dir die Quantum holen uind später als Rears einsetzen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2010)

Naja, es gibt doch Receiver mit analogen und Receiver mit digitalen Ausgängen, oder ?

Im Moment habe ich nur zwei Quantum 503 

Ist die Supreme-Serie wirklich besser als die Quantum-Serie ?
Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot ?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2010)

Hinter dem Receiver kommen nur noch die Boxen und die sind Prinzip bedingt immer Analog.
Digitale Eingänge gibt es natürlich, die sind bei einem modernen Receiver aber Mindeststandard und kein Unterscheidungsmerkmal.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2010)

Okay.

Bei mir stehen jetzt glaube ich erstmal neue Boxen im Vordergrund.
Werde dazu aber einen neuen Fred aufmachen, da das hier zu zu weit geht 

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juni 2010)

> Wie oben geschrieben, ist Magnat so ne Sache.



Wie meinst du das? 



> Ist die Supreme-Serie wirklich besser als die Quantum-Serie ?



Nein, andersrum, die Quantum-Serie ist besser als die Supreme...



> Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot ?



Ein guter Preis...die Quantum 507 sind schon ein relativ guter Mittelklasse-Lautsprecher, vor allem für den Preis


----------



## thysol (14. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @thysol im Bilderthread: Hol den Onkyo daraus, der schmort im eigenen Saft!



Wirklich? Da ist noch ca. 1cm Luft und der Tisch steht nicht ganz an der Wand. Hinten hat der Onkyo also noch mehr Luft. Wenn du aber meinst der koennte ueberhitzen stelle ich ihn woanders hin. Danke fuer den Hinweis.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2010)

1cm ist ziemlich wenig und die Lft nach hinten ist ziemlich egal, da die Luft von unten durch das Gehäuse nach oben zieht (Kamin-Effekt). Und wenn dann oben nur 1cm Spiel ist kann sich da durchaus mal die warme Luft stauen bis der Onkyo überhitzt. Versuche also besser einen anderen Platz für ihn zu finden, es wäre schade um das schöne Gerät


----------



## thysol (14. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> 1cm ist ziemlich wenig und die Lft nach hinten ist ziemlich egal, da die Luft von unten durch das Gehäuse nach oben zieht (Kamin-Effekt). Und wenn dann oben nur 1cm Spiel ist kann sich da durchaus mal die warme Luft stauen bis der Onkyo überhitzt. Versuche also besser einen anderen Platz für ihn zu finden, es wäre schade um das schöne Gerät



Ok, mache ich. Vielen Dank nochmal a_fire_inside_1988 und nfsgame.


----------



## b0s (14. Juni 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Also das Problem macht sich nur bei Musik bemerkbar und, wenn die Balance im Asus-treiber auf 100 ist.





Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ok, dann lass ich die Balance eben auf 76 (Asus-Standard)



Eigenartigerweise, durfte ich das gerade auch feststellen. War vor der Tür meines Zimmers, Laustärke im Audio Center auf 100% gestellt und total komisches gewaber (laut-leise-laut-...). Dann mal den Lautstärkeregler zwischen 100 und 50 % umher gedreht (im Xonar Audio Center) und sehr wenig Unterschied bemerkt. (Zur Lösung dann auf 50% gestellt und die Restlautstärke über die Anlage rausgeholt)
Dazu sei gesagt meine Boxen laufen über den 2. Ausgang. Ist die Xonar DX hier etwa nicht so Pegelfest?
Für den ersten Ausgang werden immerhin höherwertige Bauteile verwendet.


Achja, ne andere Sache: Kennt jemand ein kostenloses Tool, mit dem man das gesamte Tonspektrum in kleinen Schritten durchgehen kann, um zu testen was die eigene Hardware wiedergeben kann?


----------



## The_Freak (14. Juni 2010)

jop so ein tool gibts, z.B. audacity, damit kannste einfach sinustöne generieren und dir das "ergebnis" anhören ^^


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2010)

WinISD Pro kann das auch.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jetzt den Grund herausgefunden warum der AVR dauernd in die Overload-Protection geht. Die beiden Sieb-Elkos sind aufgebläht. Sind welche mit 7500µF und 75V Spannungsfestigkeit. Leider finde ich nirgends welche mit dieser Spannungsfestigkeit...
Könnte man auch welche mit 100V nehmen? Eigendlich sagt dieser Wert doch nur aus wieviel der Elko verträgt bevor er die Hufe hochreist, oder?
Und nochwas: Könnte man die neuen Elkos irgendwie umsetzen (mit Kabeln beispielsweise)? Denn die Dinger sitzen sehr nah an dem Endstufenkühlkörper und schmoren sozusagen im eigenen Saft .


----------



## rebel4life (14. Juni 2010)

100V gehen auch, kostet aber. 

Wie ist die Overload Erkennung konstruiert?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2010)

Danke. Bei deiner Frage muss ich aber passen, du kannst Fragen fragen .


Edit: Nochmal ne Frage : Wenn ich schonmal dabei bin könnte ich doch theoretisch nen bisschen mit den OP-Amps experimentieren . Original sind JRC 2115D verbaut mit DIP-8-Package. Das Package gibts auf der Seite von TI in der Auswahl nur nicht. Wäre jemand so nett und würde hier mal nen Link reinstellen zu Modulen die passen würden ? Zum JRC 20600 (2058D) wäre es auch nett .

Edit 2: ICh glaub ich hab was:
http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/opa4132.html
und
http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/opa2132.html

oder?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juni 2010)

Wer kann mir gute Boxen empfehlen, die :

- es in weiß oder hellem Holz gibt
- um die 1000 € kosten
- sehr guten Klang haben (gleich oder besser als mb quart 980S)

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Blutstoff (14. Juni 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wer kann mir gute Boxen empfehlen, die :
> 
> - es in weiß oder hellem Holz gibt
> - um die 1000 € kosten
> ...


 
Die Frage hast du doch bereits in deinem Thread gestellt. Neue Hifi-Aufrüstung für den Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juni 2010)

Achja


----------



## rebel4life (14. Juni 2010)

@nfs:

Und was soll das bringen?

Ein OP macht das, was er soll, die von BurrBrown sind die von TI, nur mit anderem Namen drauf + 10-20x höheren Preis.



> TAS5186A  -                                      210-W (5.1-Channel) Digital Amplifier Power Stage                                                                                                                                                                 $0.00
> TAS5186ADDVRG4                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               DDV                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  All Pb-Free                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              3                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Shipped  (3) : 14 Jun 2010                                                             $0.00
> TAS5086  -                                      6 Channel Digital Audio PWM Processor                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           $0.00
> TAS5086DBTG4                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       DBT                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  All Pb-Free                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      3                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Shipped  (3) : 14 Jun 2010                                                             $0.00
> ...





Schau mal, wieviel der TAS5630 kostet. xD


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2010)

Nunja, bei Soundkarten kann man durch den OPAMP-Wechsel ja auch in geringen Maßen den Klang beeinflussen (seidigere Höhen zB) und da die die momentan drinn sind nicht die besten zu sein scheinen (hab mal nachgegoogled) gibts da ja vlt noch etwas Verbesserungspotential .


----------



## rebel4life (14. Juni 2010)

Das ist Humbug. Ein OP wie der NE5534 arbeitet lockerst bis 100kHz ohne auch nur nen kleinen Abfall, ab 20kHz hörst du eh nichts mehr.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2010)

Hmm, ok^^


----------



## querinkin (19. Juni 2010)

Wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen. 
Wenn ich mit Foobar oder Winamp Musik höre und mir anschliessend ein YouTube Video ansehe/anhöre höre ich während den ca. ersten 15 Sekunden keinen Ton. Nachdem der Ton da ist kann ich mir auch andere Videos ansehen und habe von Beginn weg Ton. Höre ich jedoch zwischendurch wieder Musik über Foobar/Winamp habe ich anschliessend im Youtube-Video zu Beginn wieder kein Ton. Schliesse ich jedoch Foobar/Winamp nach dem Musik gehört habe kommt bei YouTube von Beginn weg Sound. Warte ich eine gewisse Zeit, nachdem ich einen Song pausiert habe, bis ich etwas bei YouTube hören will funktioniert es ebenfalls problemlos. Höre ich beides gleichzeitig funktionierts auch von Anfang an.
Dies tritt nur auf, wenn ich meine Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DX) digital mit dem Receiver (Onkyo TX-SR608) verbinde. Bei analoger Verbindung besteht das Problem nicht. Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 64-bit. Webbrowser ist Firefox.
Weiss jemand an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte gerade mal Langeweile und hab einen Satteliten vom Z5500 aufgeschraubt. Ihr gleubt nicht was da für ein Chassis drinnsitzt : Tangband Breitbandlautsprecher W3-871SC

Mit Sperrkreis und einem besseren Gehäuse (keine Plastiktröte) hätte man daraus einen durchaus brauchbaren Lautsprecher machen können...


----------



## Witcher (20. Juni 2010)

haste ma ein bild davon?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juni 2010)

Moment.


----------



## Witcher (20. Juni 2010)

Thx, wollts bloß mal sehn konnts einfach nicht glauben das logitech die Teile verbaut hat.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juni 2010)

Ich konnte es auch erst nicht glauben. Aber das die dann an nem simplen Sperrkreis sparen . So hätte man locker das "kreischen" im Hochtonbereich beseitigen können was viele an dem Sys stört.


----------



## Witcher (20. Juni 2010)

Ist halt logitech die wolln nur den Name vermarkten, auf richtig gute Qualli kommts dennen nicht an


----------



## Stormbringer (20. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade mal Langeweile und hab einen Satteliten vom Z5500 aufgeschraubt. Ihr gleubt nicht was da für ein Chassis drinnsitzt : Tangband Breitbandlautsprecher W3-871SC
> 
> Mit Sperrkreis und einem besseren Gehäuse (keine Plastiktröte) hätte man daraus einen durchaus brauchbaren Lautsprecher machen können...



na und? mercedes baut auch ne a- und ne b-klasse. 
und dazu ist tangband noch noch nicht mal mercedes.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Juni 2010)

Tand Band ist gut.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hab wiedereinmal ne Frage: Gibt es ein Alter von Geräten bei dem ihr generell Bauteile (wie beispielsweise die Elkos) austauschen würdet? Es geht mir im Speziellen um den Onkyo A-8230 (BJ '85) den ich hier stehen habe.
Der stand mal über ein Jahr in nem Keller bis ich ihn durch das Austauschen des STK-Bausteins und zwei kleineren Elkos neues Leben eingehaucht hab. Die Potis laufen aber noch wie geschmiert.


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2010)

Nope, wenn es kaputt ist, dann wirds halt gerichtet, so würde ich mir da keine Arbeit machen. 

Edit: So nen ollen Chipamp reparieren? Da hätte ich lieber nen neueren ala LM3886 reingebaut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob ich den Denon DRA-295 als Tuner an einen Vollverstärker anschließen kann ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2010)

Ich schau mal nach...

Edit:

Ja kannst du, du hast quasi 3 Möglichkeiten:

1. Tape Ausgang
2. Kopfhörerausgang
3. Spannungsteiler am Ausgang

Ich würde Lösung 1 vorziehen, danach 2 und 3 nur im "Notfall".


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob ich den Denon DRA-295 als Tuner an einen Vollverstärker anschließen kann ?
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny


Per Tape-Out.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Nope, wenn es kaputt ist, dann wirds halt gerichtet, so würde ich mir da keine Arbeit machen.
> 
> Edit: So nen ollen Chipamp reparieren? Da hätte ich lieber nen neueren ala LM3886 reingebaut.


Gib mir nen Link dazu (ambesten inklusive Baubeispiel), dann weiß ich es das nächste mal wenn das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum des STK abgelaufen ist .


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Juni 2010)

Getauscht wird bei Amps nur wenn se kaputt sind, sonst lohnt sich das gar net.


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2010)

Such einfach mal nach "LM3886 Amp", da gibt es Tausende Schaltungen, die ausm Datenblatt tut es auch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Juni 2010)

Was bedeuten die verschiedenen Anschlüsse bei meinen Quantum 503 Boxen "Low" und "High", es sind jeweils ein + und ein - Anschluss vorhanden...
Sind das 4-8 Ohm ?
Mein neuer Receiver hat einem Umschalter von 4 auf 8 Ohm...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Juni 2010)

nein, die Anschlüsse brauchst du nur für Bi-Wiring bzw. Bi-Amping. Bei Bi-Wiring verbindet man einen Verstärker mit zwei Kabeln mit einem Lautsprecher. Das bringt praktisch garnix, da sich praktisch gesehen nur der Kabelquerschnitt vergrößert. Bei der zweiten Methode, dem Bi-Amping, schließt man zwei Verstärker über zwei Kabel an einen Lautsprecher an. Dann werden der Hochtöner (Die Anschlüsse an denen "Hi" dransteht) und der Tiefmitteltöner (die Anschlüsse an denen "Low" dransteht) von zwei Verstärkern befeuert, was angeblich zu besserem Klang führen soll. Ob das wirklich was bringt habe ich aber noch nie ausprobiert.
Du musst aber unbedingt die Brücken zwischen den Anschlüssen drin lassen wenn du nur einen Verstärker über ein Kabel anschließt, da sonst entweder der Hoch- oder Tieftöner nicht angetrieben wird.
Das steht aber übrigens auch alles in der mitgelieferten Anleitung der Magnat Quantum 503


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube dann sind ja 4 Ohm okay 

Könnt ihr mir Lautsprecherkabel (2x2,5mm²) empfehlen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## sinthor4s (22. Juni 2010)

2,5 mm² reichen mehr als aus.
Es würden auch weniger reichen.
Alles darüber ist Voodoo oder Optik.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Juni 2010)

> Ich glaube dann sind ja 4 Ohm okay



4Ohm sind für handelsübliche Verstärker völlig unproblematisch.



> Könnt ihr mir Lautsprecherkabel (2x2,5mm²) empfehlen ?



Ganz normale Zwillingslitze kann man da nehmen. Es sollte nur Rot/Schwarz bzw. Plus/Minus gekennzeichnet sein um die Lautsprecher verpolungssicher anzuschließen.
Ich z.B. bin mit diesem sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ich z.B. bin mit diesem sehr zufrieden.




huh... hast du die rezensionen unten gelesen?
<<<
Geliefert wird Kabel der Qualität "CCA" (Copper Coated Aluminium)
>>>


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Preislich passt es, siehe Reichelt:

LA 225-25 Lautsprecherleitung & Zwillingslitze - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

Ob da jetzt Kupfer oder Alu drin ist juckt nicht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab letztenes etwa 18,50€ für 50m CAA Rolle ausgegeben. ^^


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ob da jetzt Kupfer oder Alu drin ist juckt nicht.



bitte???


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Naja, Kupferlitzen sind flexibler, brechen nicht wenn man sie mal schief anguckt und haben wenn ich mich richtig erinnere einen leicht geringeren Widerstand, den man aber vernachlässigen kann.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Juni 2010)

hey, ich glaube sicher nicht an voodoo, aber gescheite kupferkabel sollte man schon kaufen.
z.b. hier.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Ich würde auch nur "echte" Kupfrkabel kaufen, bezeichnet mich als Voodoo-Jünger .


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Bei nem Lautsprecher reicht 0,5mm² aus, in der Veranstaltungstechnik nimmt man meistens 0,75mm², da man da aber mit sehr guten Lautsprechern arbeitet (extrem hoher Wirkungsgrad), sind die Leistungen auch gering, hat man mal mehr als 50W dauerhaft, dann hat man die falschen Boxen. So einfach ist das. 

Dickere Querschnitte nimmt man dann auch, wenn das Kabel über nen Gehweg gelegt werden muss, das hält mechanisch mehr aus, aber ansonsten reicht ein 0,75mm² locker. 

Sicherlich hat Kupfer einen besseren Leitwert als Alu, aber das fällt bei den Leistungen nicht auf.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Juni 2010)

Naja schlecht ist es nicht, dass ich 2,5mm² verlegt habe?^^ Ich muss sagen, dass die Kabel auchje 10m lang sind.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Nö, ist letztendlich egal. 0,75mm² kann man halt besser verstecken.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Juni 2010)

Jo die liegen dann eh unter der Leiste. Das ist noch platz für nen Lan-Kabel und sonst was..^^


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ne kurze Frage: Ich habe vor mir bald einen neuen Kopfhörer zu kaufen. Entweder den AKG K272 HD oder den Sennheiser HD595. Dazu eine X-fi Titanium. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, welchen KH ich nehmen soll. Gibt es irgendwelche wichtigen Unterschiede (abgesehen von offen-geschlossen)?
Außerdem wüsste ich gerne, wie die KHs bei so Kanisterköpfen  wie mir sitzen.^^
Also wenn jemand einen oder beide besitzt, schreibt mir bitte.^^

Mfg, iceman650


----------



## b0s (23. Juni 2010)

Vorneweg zwei paar Fragen:

Was möchtest du mit den KH hören? Musik, Filme, Spiele?

Aus welchen Gründen ist deine Wahl auf die X-Fi Titanium gefallen? Alternativ auch über eine Xonar nachgedacht?


Zum KH-Vergleich kann ich nur bedingt was sagen, da ich lediglich einen der beiden besitze (HD595).

Im Vorfeld solltest du aber für dich klarstellen (unbedingt im örtlichen MM/Saturn/was halt da ist eine Trageprobe machen! Wenn sie nicht exakt diese Modelle da haben nimm andere Modelle mit denselben Haltevorrichtungen), ob du lieber Ohrumschließende oder -aufliegende KH haben möchtest, ebenso ob sie offener oder geschlossener Bauart sein sollen. Es kann beides bequem sein und ist Geschmackssache.
Mir gefällt bspw. der Mechanismus des Tragebands zur Kopfanpassung an den AKG super gut, aber ich bevorzuge umschließende Ohrmuscheln.

Ich bin mit meinem HD 595 zufrieden. Den Tragekomfort finde ich super und die Klangqualität ist wirklich gut. Ich würde sagen das Klangbild ist sehr ausgeglichen, der Bass tendenziell am wenigsten ausgeprägt, was natürlich irgendwie in der Natur von KH liegt. Ich meine damit, dass der Bass nicht "aufgebauscht" ist um mit dem restlichen Tonspektrum von der Präsenz her in Konkurrenz zu treten. Konkret: Bassdrums hört man eindeutig rein, aber ohne kräftiges Bumm, die Bassgitarre ist auch in den tiefen Notenregionen sehr gut heraushörbar.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juni 2010)

Nochmal zu den Kabeln, ich brauche zu einem der beiden Lautsprecher ein 10m Kabel  Ist das CCA genung oder brauche ich reines Kupfer ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## b0s (23. Juni 2010)

Da wirst du hier wohl auch weiterhin keine einhellige Meinung hören, sondern immer mehrere unterschiedliche Stimmen .

Wenns preislich sinnvoll scheint, nimm halt 2x0,75 mm² und nur Kupfer, dann hast du von jeder Seite ein bisschen was


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Juni 2010)

das sollte reichen!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juni 2010)

0,75mm² ? Das ist doch total dünn, oder ?
Kann ich damit wirklich einen guten Klang bei 10m erreichen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Juni 2010)

Natürlich reicht das, guck dir mal ne 230V-Stromleitung an wie dick die is, und da laufen sehr viel höhere Ströme drüber als über ein simples Lautsprecherkabel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juni 2010)

Und warum gibt es denn überhaupt welche die dicker als 0,75mm² sind ?


----------



## b0s (23. Juni 2010)

Wir leben in einer Marktwirtschaft, da wird nicht nach dem Sinn eines Produkts gefragt, sondern nur geguckt obs irgendwer kauft.

Und da es Unmengen Leute gibt, welche die Philosophie teurer=besser auf alles anwenden, was ihnen begegnet, gibt es wiederum geschäftskluge Leute, die ihnen geben was sie wollen: teure Produkte mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Unterschieden zu übrigen Produkten.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Juni 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> 0,75mm² ? Das ist doch total dünn, oder ?
> Kann ich damit wirklich einen guten Klang bei 10m erreichen ?



dünn? ja, das ist es. nimm 2.5er und gut ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juni 2010)

Ja, will ich ja auch...
Ich habe mich bloß gefragt, ob für 10m CCA reicht


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn man noch 10 Märchen dazu verkauft, kann ich auch ne Eisenbahnschiene als "Lautsprecherkabel" für das ultimative Klangerlebnis verkaufen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juni 2010)

Heißt dass, dass CCA nicht reicht ?


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

Reicht locker und gut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juni 2010)

Werde dann wahrscheinlich die nehmen, die sind nämlich fast genauso teuer wie die aus CCA


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Juni 2010)

Am Besten einfach das hier: Lautsprecherkabel transparent - 2x2.5mm² - 50m Ring: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Cu ist drin, 2,5 mm², reicht. Basta.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juni 2010)

Das sind klare Worte  Dann nehm ich das 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Juni 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Heißt dass, dass CCA nicht reicht ?



kommt drauf an - mir würde sowas nicht ins haus kommen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Juni 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das sind klare Worte  Dann nehm ich das
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny



Es garantiert die niemand, dass bei so billigem Kabel immer reines Kupfer verbaut wird, und nen Unterschied gibts so oder so nicht. Solange das nach Cu aussieht ist alles i.O.


----------



## b0s (24. Juni 2010)

Mit reinem Kupfer meinst du "echtes" Cu, also kein angepinseltes Alu, nicht aber hochreines Kupfer oder? Da sind wir ja in einer anderen Preiskategorie... (und dem nächsten Voodoo-Level  )

Mal ne kurze Frage: Warum wird an Computerbauteilen (vor allem alle Arten von Kontakten) Gold benutzt und kein Silber?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2010)

Weil Silber schneller und "heftiger" Oxidiert.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Am Besten einfach das hier: Lautsprecherkabel transparent - 2x2.5mm² - 50m Ring: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Cu ist drin, 2,5 mm², reicht. Basta.


 
Exakt die gleich Trommel habe ich auch bei ebay für etwa den gleichen Kurs bekommen. 

Wozu 20m kaufen, wenn 50m 5€ mehr kosten?  Dann hat man alles da und kann später nochmal drauf zurückgreifen.


----------



## b0s (24. Juni 2010)

Ah... hm da hab ich irgendwie nicht lang genug nachgedacht vor dem posten, das weiß ich nämlich eigentlich selber 

Aber danke dir fürs erinnern^^


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2010)

Gold leitet noch nichteinmal besonders gut.
Da geht es wirklich in erster Linie um Oxidation die bei Gold auch gegenüber Kupfer nicht wirklich erwähnenswert ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juni 2010)

Gold leitet sogar schlechter als Kupfer, nur Silber bietet minimal bessere Leitfähigkeit - Preis mal außer Acht gelassen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

@Bl4ckr4in: stehen die Klipsch nicht etwas nah in der Ecke? Gerade mit dieser Wandvertäfelung dürfte es da doch ziemliche Reflexionen geben die sich nicht so toll anhören...?


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2010)

Was hast du denn mit dem AS125 gemacht? Der war doch fast neu.

Die LS hast du auch, wie der Devil zu nah an der Wand. Ihr beiden müsstet eigentlich wegpenetriert werden vom Dröhnen.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (24. Juni 2010)

das lässt sich in dem raum leider nicht anders lösen, ein dröhnen konnte ich bis jetzt allerdings nicht warnehmen. 

@Pokerclock  kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ich weiß nicht wie das passiert ist die funktion wird dadurch allerdings nicht beeinträchtigt


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Juni 2010)

kurze Frage:  

was haltet ihr von diesem Receiver? 
Ich hab ein Angebot für einen Harman Kardon AVR 3000 in Tadelosem Zustand für 150€ inkl bekommen. Ist das teuer, günstig oder gerade eben preiswert? ^^ 

Danke schonmal! 


edit:
der Link ging gerade nicht. jetzt geht er wieder!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

neu kostet der ungefähr 300€...also für einen gebrauchten ganz ok. Ich bin nicht so der Freund von H&K, die gefallen mir vom Design her nicht so sehr, aber klanglich sind die ganz in Ordnung und können mit den üblichen verdächtigen Denon und Onkyo auf jeden Fall mithalten.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Juni 2010)

Bei Hifi-Leipzig und Amazon kostet der gebraucht schon 300€. War der dann nicht mal teurer? Also ist der empfehlenswert bzw besser als Neue für 150-200€?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

oh, du hast recht, hab grad gesehen dass die Preise bei google Shopping die Preis für gebrauchte sind. Dann sind 150€ schon ein ganz guter Preis. Da du ja bevorzugt gebrauchte Geräte kaufst kannst du da sicher ein ganz gutes Schnäppchen machen. Besser als ein neuer für 200€ ist er sicher. Du solltest nur nochmal gucken ob er auch alle Funktionen hat die du brauchst.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Juni 2010)

Jo gut ich halte mir den Haman Kardon warm..^^ Ich muss erstmal Geld reinholen..  Danke schonmal für deine Einschätzung!


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Juni 2010)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> @Pokerclock  kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ich weiß nicht wie das passiert ist die funktion wird dadurch allerdings nicht beeinträchtigt


  Dann schick den mal zu Canton, solange du noch Garantie drauf hast.


----------



## ThePlayer (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



TobiMontana schrieb:


> Sourround ist nur was für Filme! Nix für Musik!



Nicht ganz, hochwertige Verstärker und Super-Audio-CD bringen es, sind aber meist zu teuer oder selten.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. Juni 2010)

Was sind denn Super-Audio-CDs?


----------



## ThePlayer (25. Juni 2010)

Super Audio Compact Disc ? Wikipedia


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juni 2010)

> Was sind denn Super-Audio-CDs?


Leider genauso ein Rohrkreppierer wie die DVD-Audio. Dem Otto-Normal-User reicht die Qualität einer Audio-CD auch vollkommen. Aber eine ordentlich gemasterte SACD hört sich schon geil an  eine SACD hab ich sogar, kann aber das SACD-Layer mangels SACD-Player nicht nutzen, zum glück hat sie noch ein normales CDDA-Layer ^^ und ein ordentlicher SACD-Player von Denon geht bei 600€ los


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. Juni 2010)

Thanks, also ist es nichts für Otto-Normalos, sondern eher für Enthusiasten. 

edit:
Rechtschreibung kuregirt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juni 2010)

genau so könnte man das sagen


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



ThePlayer schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, hochwertige Verstärker und Super-Audio-CD bringen es, sind aber meist zu teuer oder selten.



Nach deiner Aussage müsste ein Verstärker für 199999€ nen besseren "Klang" haben als einer für 500€, das stimmt so aber nicht, ab einer gewissen Verarbeitung unterscheidet sich ein solch teuerer nicht von einem 500€ Modell mehr hinsichtlich Verzerrung, da ist dann mehr Voodoo und Name dabei, die man zahlt.

Ein Verstärker soll auch nicht klingen, er soll verstärkern.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



ThePlayer schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, hochwertige Verstärker und Super-Audio-CD bringen es, sind aber meist zu teuer oder selten.



Was hat ein hochwertiger Verstärker denn bitte mit der Surroundwiedergabe zu tun? Der dekodiert auch nicht anders als ein Avr für 300 €. Und  SACD´s sind zwar ne gute Erfindung, ab a) teuer und b) zu selten um wirklich den Vorteil gegenüber guten CD´s ausspielen zu können.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juni 2010)

> ab a) teuer und b) zu selten um wirklich den Vorteil gegenüber guten CD´s ausspielen zu können.



teuer sind sie nicht wirklich...Pink Floyds DSOTM gibt es hier z.B. für 18€
Aber die Verbreitung lässt natürlich schon wirklich zu wünschen übrig, sodass es sich leider nicht wirklich lohnt einen 600€ teuren SACD-Player für die paar verfügbaren Scheiben zu kaufen.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> r ^^ und ein ordentlicher SACD-Player von Denon geht bei 600€ los



vergiss denon  - die haben bei weitem nicht mehr die qualität wie noch vor zehn jahren. wenn ich alleine die ganzen meckerthreads bezüglich deren bd-player lese... 
kauf dir nen oppo s83. 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> teuer sind sie nicht wirklich...Pink Floyds DSOTM gibt es hier z.B. für 18€



*schmacht*
definitiv eines meiner lieblingsalben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juni 2010)

> vergiss denon - die haben bei weitem nicht mehr die qualität wie noch vor zehn jahren. wenn ich alleine die ganzen meckerthreads bezüglich deren bd-player lese...
> kauf dir nen oppo s83.



Was die A/V-Komponenten angeht geb ich dir da voll recht. Aber bei meinen Stereo-Komponenten kann ich, was die Qualität anbelangt nicht meckern. Aber das sieht bei den teureren Serien dann auch schon wieder anders aus, wenn man sich mal vor Augen hält, dass Denons Top-Stereo-Verstärker (PMA-2010AE) nichtmal Vollmetall-Regler hat und man nur mit Plastik abgespeist wird.
Der Oppo BDP-S83 sieht tatsächlich ganz schick aus, wo bekommt man den denn in Deutschland? Wobei ich nen BD-Player eigentlich garnicht bräuchte ^^



> *schmacht*
> definitiv eines meiner lieblingsalben.



Ich find The Wall besser. DSOTM ist mir doch nen Touch _zu_ experimentell. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ein geniales Album.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Der Oppo BDP-S83 sieht tatsächlich ganz schick aus, wo bekommt man den denn in Deutschland? Wobei ich nen BD-Player eigentlich garnicht bräuchte ^^



leider gar nicht. mann kann umgerüstete import-geräte über nen shop in uk oder nl bestellen... sobald ich wieder mal flüssig bin.

nun, selbst wenn du bd nicht brauchst, das scheint aktuell DER multiplayer zu sein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juni 2010)

SACD Player sind von Marantz z.B. sehr interessant. Auch Creek und Rotel bauen gute CD-Player. Aber lieber das Geld in die Lautsprecher legen oder gebrauchte Player kaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin mit meinem Panzer (Kenwood DP-5010) und dem alten Denon (DCD-595) sehr zufrieden. Wenn man bedenkt wie manche neuen Denon CD-Player sich beim Probehören weigern CDs anzunehmen...
Achso: Das Denonverstärkertopmodell ist der PMA-SA1 .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Juni 2010)

> Wenn man bedenkt wie manche neuen Denon CD-Player sich beim Probehören weigern CDs anzunehmen...


hm, mein DCD-510AE hat bisher alle CDs ohne Murren abgespielt die ich ihm gegeben hab...



> Achso: Das Denonverstärkertopmodell ist der PMA-SA1


Gehört aber nicht zur aktuellen Serie  die früheren Denon-Geräte hatten eben eine bessere Qualität wie man am SA1 sieht


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2010)

Hmm besonders bei älteren CDs (wie meine "Referenz" "Dire Straits - Money for nothing") haben neuere Player so ihre Probleme. Der Kenwood guckt da nicht anders bei aus . Mag aber auch daran liegen das die CD solangsam den Geist aufgibt .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Juni 2010)

Habe mal ne kleine Frage :

Ist es i-wie möglich zwei Lautsprecher Paar im Stereo laufen zu lassen und nur die Lautstärke des einen Paars runterzuregeln ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juni 2010)

Kannst du das etwas präzisieren? Was schwebt dir denn genau vor?


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2010)

Ja, geht schon.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Juni 2010)

Naja, also ich habe vor in meinem kleinen Hifi-System zwei Lautsprecherpaare zu verwenden. Die beiden Boxen vor mir sind zwei Magnat Quantum 503. Die beiden Boxen hinter mir sind die mb quart 850S. Da ich nun aber an der vorderen näher dran sitze, möchte ich sie leiser als meine hinteren Boxen haben 

Etwas verständlicher ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2010)

Welcher Verstärker? 

Die einfachste Lösung ist ein Leistungswiderstand vor den vorderen Lautsprechern...

Alternativ: Verstärker mit 2 Endstufenteilen oder schlichtweg 2 Verstärker.

Quattrophonie macht aber kaum Sinn, ich würde die eher vorne hinstellen wenn überhaupts, alternativ für Filme mit entsprechender Tonspur, ansonsten gar nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich mache es auch nur, weil mein Schreibtisch an der Wand steht. Wenn ich die großen Boxen vorne hinstellen würde, säße ich ungefähr 1 Meter von ihnen entfernt...

Habt ihr 'ne andere Idee ?

Zwei Verstärker wären ja kein Problem, die habe ich ja...


----------



## Timsu (27. Juni 2010)

Warum stellst du die großen LS nicht einfach hinter dich? ( so dass Gleichmäßiges Dreieck entsteht)  so kommt halt der Ton von "hinten", habe ich bei mir auch so, ist ziemlich gut. Die kleinen LS würde ich weglassen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

Du möchtest also Doppel-Stereo? Find ich persönlich jetzt nicht so dolle aber najut. 

Wenn du nen Receiver anstatt zweier Verstärker nehmen würdest, könntest du einfach bei Musik Sourround simulieren und (viele Receiver bieten diese Funktion) stell die Rearkanale etwas runter(-4 oder so).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich zwei Paare an einen Verstärker anschließe...
Wird die zu Verfügung stehende Leistung halbiert 

Kann mir jemand stabile und günstige Boxenständer empfehlen ?
Sie müssen die Quantum 503er von Magnat tragen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Du möchtest also Doppel-Stereo? Find ich persönlich jetzt nicht so dolle aber najut.
> 
> Wenn du nen Receiver anstatt zweier Verstärker nehmen würdest, könntest du einfach bei Musik Sourround simulieren und (viele Receiver bieten diese Funktion) stell die Rearkanale etwas runter(-4 oder so).



Exakt. mitm AVR biste sehr felxibel und diese haben fast alle tolle Möglichkeiten. Und Quattrofonie geht einfach mit Speaker A/B.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2010)

Ich habe den Denon DRA-295 als Receiver übrig...
Da kann man nix mit Rear einstellen 

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich zwei Paare an einen Verstärker  anschließe...
Wird die zu Verfügung stehende Leistung halbiert 

Kann mir jemand stabile und günstige Boxenständer empfehlen ?
Sie müssen die Quantum 503er von Magnat tragen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Juni 2010)

> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich zwei Paare an einen Verstärker anschließe...
> Wird die zu Verfügung stehende Leistung halbiert



Ja, die Leistung wird halbiert.



> Kann mir jemand stabile und günstige Boxenständer empfehlen ?
> Sie müssen die Quantum 503er von Magnat tragen



die hier sind recht ordentlich


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

> Ich habe den Denon DRA-295 als Receiver übrig...
> Da kann man nix mit Rear einstellen


 Naja, eben nicht alle..^^ Mein Opi-Onkyo Receiver konnte das.. 



> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich zwei Paare an einen Verstärker anschließe...
> Wird die zu Verfügung stehende Leistung halbiert


 Ich denke schon. Aber sollte trotzdem noch ausreichend sein.



> Kann mir jemand stabile und günstige Boxenständer empfehlen ?
> Sie müssen die Quantum 503er von Magnat tragen


Guck auch mal bei Teufel.de wegen der Ständer.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2010)

Gerade mit Ableton Live rumspielen, vieleicht kauf ich mir ein billiges Midi Keyboard, damit kann man ganz nette Sachen machen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

> die hier sind recht ordentlich


 sehen echt gut aus.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo, mal so 'ne Frage zwischendurch, wieso baut Teufel eigentlich keine 7.1-PC-Lautsprechersysteme mehr? Wollte mir in ein paar Jahren evtl. ein neues System holen, aber die haben ja gar keine mehr im Angebot?


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2010)

Wozu ein Würfelsystem kaufen? 

7.1 ist sowieso extrem schwer in der Aufstellung, zudem haben so gut wie kaum Filme ne 7.1 Spur.

Wenn dann 5.1 mit ner ordentlichen Aufstellung und guten Boxen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht ist es sogar besser die großen Lautsprecher von mb quart vor mich zu stellen, oder ?

Eigentlich habe ich nicht Design-Ständer gesucht, sondern eher Dreibeine


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wozu ein Würfelsystem kaufen?
> 
> 7.1 ist sowieso extrem schwer in der Aufstellung, zudem haben so gut wie kaum Filme ne 7.1 Spur.
> 
> Wenn dann 5.1 mit ner ordentlichen Aufstellung und guten Boxen.


 
Ich hab schon 'n 7.1 System, nur wollte ich irgendwann mal ein besseres kaufen. Filme gibt's da natürlich keine, Spiele aber schon.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2010)

Besser als Teufelbrüllwürfel geht immer . 
AV-Receiver + Regalboxen. Den Subwoofer kannste ja ersteinmal weiterverwenden.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 Schwarz (Set), 5.1-Lautsprecher-System - t-online.de Shop
dazu nen Receiver. fertig. 

Mann kann sich die Serie auch selber zusammen stellen und z.B. so etwas machen.*klick*


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2010)

Also jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Paar Boxenstative...

Hat da jemand ne Empfehlung ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Juni 2010)

Bitteschön...

Ist es tatsächlich so schwer so etwas selbst zu finden?


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Hmm, mal sehen, was sich die Jahre da noch tut, vielleicht behalte ich mein jetziges 7.1er ja, bis ich mir evtl. neue kaufen wollte, könnten wir eh' schon ein richtiges Heimkino-System haben und mein PC muss nicht mehr für die Filme herhalten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2010)

@ a_fire_inside_1988 : Nein, deshalb habe ich ja auch *Empfehlungen *geschrieben 
Wie befestigt man denn eine Box auf einem Boxenstativ ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Juni 2010)

normale HiFi-Lautsprecher garnicht. PA-Boxen haben dafür extra Bohrungen auf der Unterseite. Für HiFi-Lautsprecher nimmt man halt Boxenständer und keine Stative. 
Vielleicht kannst du dir ja auch einfach ein Paar Lautsprecher-Ständer selbst bauen. 2 Holzplatten und ein Rundholz zusammen schrauben und fertig...^^


----------



## thedetonator (27. Juni 2010)

Eine Frage als blutiger Soundanfänger:
Lohnen sich diese Kabel bei diesem System?:

-Realtek-onboard-sound (kann sich noch ändern)
-Wie gesagt ein neues Kabel zum Verstärker
-Yamaha ax-590 Verstärker
-4x2,5mm "Consumer-Lautsprecherkabel" aus Kupfer
-2 Canton Plus-XL Boxen
-2 Große, alte Selfmade-Boxen von meinem Dad


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2010)

Glaubst du an Voodoo?
Teure Kabel haben nur den Unterschied der besseren Verarbeitung (leider manchmal nichtmal das...). Und da musst du selber entscheiden ob dir das Wert ist. Ich würde jedoch das Geld sparen, nen billiges Kabel ausm Baumarkt holen und auf ne Soundkarte sparen. Onboard ist Müll.
Außerdem solltest du dich entscheiden welches Lautsprecherpaar du betreibst. Der Yamaha macht das bei hohen Lautstärken nicht lange mit denk ich mal.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2010)

Ok, ich habe es jetzt ganz anders gemacht :
Als Lautsprecher für meinen PC nutze ich die magnat Boxen mit dem Denon Verstärker. Hinter mir habe ich ein seperates System installiert, bestehend aus dem HK6500 und den mb quart Boxen.

Allerdings ist mir der DRA-295 ein bisschen zu groß und er hat immernoch die Macke, dass die Lautstärke sich von selbst verändert 

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für einen kleinen günstigen Verstärker ?
Sowas hier vielleicht (mit ein bisl mehr Knöpfen ) ?


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Juni 2010)

Kommt drauf an was klein und günstig ist und was du
davon erwartest^^
Einen Onkyo A-9155 bekommt man für rund 160€ und das 
ist meiner Meinung nach ein guter, günstiger Verstärker
(ja so richtig klein ist er nicht)
Der hat aber leider kein Balance-Regler.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

Mal hier gestöbert? Mir ist zwecks Größe dieser noch aufgefallen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2010)

Also mit klein meine ich so richtig klein 
So ungefähr...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

dann passt doch der von Sony, den ich dir gepostet habe. Von nem ganz kleinen würde ich mir nicht viel erhoffen. Für sehr kleine KompaktLS sollte er aber noch reichen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2010)

Habe deinen Post gar nicht gesehen, sry 

Aber ja, der Sony sieht tatsächlich gut aus 
Danke 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

> Habe deinen Post gar nicht gesehen, sry


Hehe.. kein Ding!^^


----------



## Lee (27. Juni 2010)

Eine Frage hätte ich:
Ich habe jetzt schon häufiger gelesen und gehört, dass man ein Digital-Klavier besser nicht an eine normale Stereo Hifi Anlage anschließen sollte, weil dabei die Lautsprecher Schaden nehmen könnten.

Ist das wahr? Wenn ja, weshalb? Ich habe nämlich vor mir eventuell nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr ein Stagepiano ins Zimmer zu stellen und das hätte keine eigenen Lautsprecher. Ich hätte es dann an meine Nuboxen angeschlossen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2010)

Also, ich habe gerade das gleiche "Problem" 
Es ist wohl so, dass die Gefahr besteht, dass die Boxen die Frequenzen nicht auf Dauer aushalten


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2010)

Hab Ich noch nie was davon gehört...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

Ich kenn mich damit net aus, aber meine Pioneer Standlautsprecher, hab ich auch von jemanden gekauft, der sie am Keyboard betrieben hat. Und die Boxen funzen 1a.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, was da schiefgehen sollte...

Sind letztendlich auch nur Lautsprecher, vieleicht will der Händler dir noch Monitore dazu verkaufen, damit er ordentlich Kohle machen kann.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2010)

Reden wir gerade von aktiven oder von passiven Lautsprechern ?

Kann ich jetzt einfach meine E-Drum und mein E-Piano an meinen Vollverstärker anschließen


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt einfach meine E-Drum und mein E-Piano an meinen Vollverstärker anschließen


Aus technischer Sicht: absolut.

Da würde ich mir bei einem Plattenspieler ja noch eher sorgen machen was die Störfrequenzen an geht.


----------



## Lee (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt den Denon PMA 510AE für meine Nubis gekauft. Verglichen mit dem Sony AVR hat sich der Klang verbessert. Die Höhen und Mitten sind kräftiger, die Bässe präziser und nicht mehr so übertrieben wie beim Sony. Allgemein klingen die Boxen jetzt ausgeglichener und meiner Meinung nach angenehmer als noch zuvor.
Nicht geändert hingegen hat sich meine Unzufriedenheit mit dem Kopfhörer Anschluss. Bei ihm sind die Bässe immernoch genauso übertrieben wie beim Sony (AKG K530). Am iPod und der Xonar spielt der Kopfhörer weitaus angenehmer.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Juni 2010)

> Ich hab mir jetzt den Denon PMA 510AE für meine Nubis gekauft. Verglichen mit dem Sony AVR hat sich der Klang verbessert. Die Höhen und Mitten sind kräftiger, die Bässe präziser und nicht mehr so übertrieben wie beim Sony. Allgemein klingen die Boxen jetzt ausgeglichener und meiner Meinung nach angenehmer als noch zuvor.



Hatte der Sony-Verstärker keine Source-Direct-Schaltung?



> Nicht geändert hingegen hat sich meine Unzufriedenheit mit dem Kopfhörer Anschluss. Bei ihm sind die Bässe immernoch genauso übertrieben wie beim Sony (AKG K530). Am iPod und der Xonar spielt der Kopfhörer weitaus angenehmer.



Der AKG530 hat eine relativ niedrige Impedanz (55Ohm). Ein hochohmiger Kopfhörer macht sich am Kopfhöreranschluss vom PMA510 deutlich besser.


----------



## Lee (29. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Hatte der Sony-Verstärker keine Source-Direct-Schaltung?



Doch, aber die hatte keine Auswirkungen auf den Klang^^
Vielleicht lag es aber auch nur an mir, dass ich nichts festgestellt habe.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Der AKG530 hat eine relativ niedrige Impedanz (55Ohm). Ein hochohmiger Kopfhörer macht sich am Kopfhöreranschluss vom PMA510 deutlich besser.


In Zukunft möchte ich mir vielleicht einen K701 kaufen. Mit 62 Ohm ist dessen Impedanz aber nur unwesentlich höher.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juni 2010)

Die Ohmzahl sagt wenig aus, viel mehr kommt s auf die Güte des KH´s selbst an


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Juni 2010)

Aber ein niedrigohmiger KH klingt an einem verstärkten KH-Ausgang nunmal anders als ein hochohmiger, genauso wie ein hochohmiger an einem schwachen KH-Ausgang wie bei Mp3-Playern nicht toll klingt  Aber den Großteil des Klanges macht natürlich die Qualität das KH insgesamt aus, da hast du recht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2010)

Es gibt bei meinem HK6500-Vollverstärker eine Funktion die "External Processor" heißt. Leider fehlt mir die Bedienungsanleitung 

Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung was die bedeuten könnte ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2010)

Klingt für mich nach separatem Equalizer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2010)

Also kann man eine Endstufe anschließen ?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2010)

Ähm, nee...
Das würde sich dann "Pre-Out" nennen. 
An deinem Anschluss schleift man einen Equalizer ein .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2010)

Kann ich damit i-wie die Leistung meines Verstärkers erhöhen ?


----------



## rebel4life (29. Juni 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ähm, nee...
> Das würde sich dann "Pre-Out" nennen.
> An deinem Anschluss schleift man einen Equalizer ein .



vielleicht nen dsp?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2010)

Was ist ein DSP ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Juni 2010)

DSP = Digitaler Soundprozessor

Solche Dinger erzeugen Klangeffekte wie z.B. Dolby ProLogic, Hall-Effekte, Echo-Effekte etc.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2010)

Also ein Mischpult ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Juni 2010)

Nicht direkt das Mischpult, aber es gibt einige Mischpulte die DSPs integriert haben. Aber ich vermute ganz stark, dass es sich bei diesem "External Processor" Anschluss einfach um einen normalen Line-In Anschluss wie "CD", "Tuner" etc. handelt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2010)

Naja, also hinten sind ein External-Processor Ausgang und ein Eingang


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Juni 2010)

Dann ist das ganz einfach eine Schleife, also ein Pre-Out und ein Line-In. Du schließt bspw. einen EQ an den External-Processor-Ausgang an und gehst dann von dem Equalizer wieder zurück an den Eingang.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2010)

Achso und diese EQ-Einstellungen gelten dann für alles Ausgänge, oder ?

An einen Pre-Out kann man doch aber eine Endstufe anschließen...


----------



## rebel4life (29. Juni 2010)

Eben schon, dafür ist er ja da.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2010)

@ rebel4life : Achso, vorhin hast du gesagt, dass es nicht geht 

Also kann ich 100%ig eine Endstufe anschließen ?


----------



## rebel4life (29. Juni 2010)

Das "Nein" war auf:



> Kann ich damit i-wie die Leistung meines Verstärkers erhöhen ?



bezogen, das geht damit nicht, du bräuchtest eine serperate Endstufe und naja, da würde ich gleich neue Boxen nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2010)

Achso, okay 

Ich habe mir ja "neue" oder zumindest potentere Boxen gekauft, die 850S von mb quart. Vllt. kommt noch ein Paar der 980S von mb quart dazu 
Da brauche ich doch eine Endstufe, um die versorgen zu können, oder ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Juni 2010)

> [...]und naja, da würde ich gleich neue Boxen nehmen.



dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Die Aufteilung auf seperate Vor- und Endstufe bringt nur bei wirklich hochwertigen Lautsprechern etwas. Ansonsten sieht es halt einfach protzig aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2010)

Sind denn die mb quart 850S hochwertige Boxen ?

Wieviel Watt müsste die Endstufe denn haben, wenn ich auch noch zusätzlich die 980Ser befeuern will ?


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Juli 2010)

moe schrieb:


> was denn für einen?
> 
> mein sub 200a ist halt gerade bei (action-)filmen schnell übefordert hab ich so das gefühl.
> 
> ...



doch, doch, der monolith muss weichen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2010)

Und wieviel tuste für den Monolith veranschlagen??


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2010)

Gehandelt wird bitte im MP und nur im MP  .


----------



## moe (30. Juli 2010)

kann ich mir leider nich leisten.
aber meine eltern hätten sich gefreut....


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gehandelt wird bitte im MP und nur im MP  .



Wollte ja nur den Preis mal wissen. 

Schon der RW 12 D hat ja soviel Kraft gehabt... Hätte Ich den mal richtig ausgefahren wäre hier im Zimmer irrgndwas zu Bruch gegangen...


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

Im Hifi-Forum steht der Monolith für 500 drinn .


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Juli 2010)

so isses.


----------



## Lee (31. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder eine kurze Frage eines unwissenden, der sich von den Erfahrenen belehren lassen möchte.

Ich benutze zur Zeit als CD Player meine PS3, Analog über Chinch mit meinem Denon PMA510AE verbunden. Würde mir ein Standalone CD Player im Preisbereich bis 200€ klanglich einen hörbaren Unterschied bereiten? 

Und noch eine zweite Frage:
Sind Lautsprecher grundsätzlich temperaturempfindlich? Ich habe heute nebenbei den Satz gelesen:
"Nach dem Auspacken habe ich die Lautsprecher sich ersteinmal auf Zimmertemperatur erwärmen lassen, bevor ich sie zum ersten mal benutzt habe."

In meinem Zimmer herrschen nämlich recht extreme Temperaturen, im Sommer ist es hier mit 32° doch sehr heiß und im Winter habe ich meist deutlich unter 20°.

Gruß, Lee


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Juli 2010)

Nur Lautsprecher mit Neodym magneten sind Temperatur empflindlich. 
Achso und Lautsprecher mit Schaumstoffsicke sind bisl empfindlich was die witterungen angeht, bei starker hitze entfleucht der Weichmacher und die sicke zerbrösselt. Aber 32°C sind da im grünen bereich.

Ich denke nen großartigen unterschied wirste nicht bemerken mit nem 200€ CD player.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2010)

Dfenc hat komplett Recht, wirklich hörbare Unterschiede gibts bei CD-Playern nicht. Wie die PS 3 allerdings analog klingt, weiß Ich nicht da die digital per HDMI bei mir läuft.

Temperaturen machen bei LS nur was aus, wenn es von 0 - 40 ° geht - das aber wahrscheinlich nur bei richtig häufigen Schwankungen.

Edit: Heute im ansässigen MM hab ich was richtig feines gefunden: 2 Vincent Endstufen samt passender Vorstufe.

http://www.vincent-tac.de/de/produkte-nach-typ/endstufen/sp-t100.html

http://www.vincent-tac.de/de/produkte-nach-typ/vorstufen/sa-t1.html

Endstufen: Statt 1200 € / Stück nur 600 € / Stück und Vorstufe statt 1200 € auch nur 600 €... Die Dinger sind so geil...


----------



## Witcher (31. Juli 2010)

du warst da nicht zufällig im MM im Chemnitz Center? Denn dort hab ich das Angebot auch gesehen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> du warst da nicht zufällig im MM im Chemnitz Center? Denn dort hab ich das Angebot auch gesehen.



Klar,


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*

Bose und Müll ? Das hätte ich mal gerne Begründet.

Bitte keine 10000 € Boxennamen nennen, die in einem Kinotheater verbaut werden, realistisch bleiben.

Teufel Concept ist eher Schrott. Wir hatten die Boxen bei nem Kollegen, der sich sehr gefreut hat. Am Anfang waren die auch gut, nur Monate später kamen die Probleme, dass sobald es mit Sound raufging, gings mit der Quali extrem runter.

Bei Logitech zieh ich mein Hut ab für Z5500 die sind sehr gut, aber gegen Bose kommen die leider nicht an


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so viel zur Qualität von Bose-Lautsprechern


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*

Ach, und bei Bose störts dich nicht? Ganz ehrlich, ich kann den Dingern ganze 30Minuten zuhören bevor ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme. Alleine schon weil da am Frequenzgang rumgebogen wurde wie blöd.
Und ich besitze den Vorgänger der Visaton Alto III C, also "nichts besonderes", dfence kann mit Sicherheit auch was über die Quali sagen .

@AFI: Glühlampen zur Hochtönerabsicherung hat JBL in den alten Control-1 auch gemacht .
Allerdings sieht die Weiche etwas provisorisch aus, da haste recht .


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*

Aha, vor allem eine schicke Quelle. Verrätste mir auch, wer der wunderbare Schrauber war und ob diesen Müll belegen kann ?  

Komisch, dass die Bose Boxen in meinem Auto, und das waren ganze 12, super funktioniert haben und das Beste an der Sache ist, dass es mir auch viele Leute gesagt haben.


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*

Du kannst Autosysteme nicht mit Home-Systemen vergleichen. 
Im Auto hast du beispielsweise den Druckkammereffekt. Was mich allerdings aufhorchen lässt: "12 Lautsprecher im Auto", naja da hörste eh keinen (bei Bose-Systemen diffusen) Raumaufbau...


5000...


----------



## NCphalon (1. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*

Vllt klingen die gut aber net authentisch xD

Hab ebenfalls schon Bose und normale HiFi Boxen probehören dürfen und muss auch sagen dass die Bose etwas sehr tief gespielt haben...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*

12 mussten sein, weil 12 Lautsprecher verbaut waren. Ich mische ungern Bose mit etwas, was davor drin war 

Es geht ja um die Qualität an sich. Klar, dass man diese 2 Sache nicht vergleichen kann. Ich vergleiche auch nicht eine Studio-Soundkarte mit einer PC Soundkarte.

Aber einfach zu behaupten Bose sei Schrott, ist für mich etwas zu krass gegriffen.

Was hälste dann von Sennheister ?


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*

Soll der Studio-/Home-SC-Vergleich jetzt nen Wink sein!? Die ESI gilt als Geheimtipp als Musiker und Allroundsoundkarte udn ist daher ins Testfeld gekommen ,


Was ich von Sennheiser halte? Ich besitze die HD555-Kopfhörer, falls es abends mal etwas lauter werden soll . Fürs richtige Musikhören bemühe ich aber meine Anlage .

Wie wärs mit BTT (Weiter kanns von mir aus im Diskusionsthread gehen )?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*

Ne, zu müde, um jetzt weiter zu machen. Vllt später mal


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*

hier hast du mal einen tollen Einblick in eine BOSE XL 4000...das waren mal relativ teure Lautsprecher  Qualität ist für mich was anderes...man beachte den Blechkorb, den Mini-Magneten für den Tieftöner, das Gehäuse aus Pressspan(!!!), die eigenwillige "Frequenzweiche"...


----------



## Blutstoff (2. August 2010)

*AW: 5.1 bis 2000€ Step by Step*



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Bei Logitech zieh ich mein Hut ab für Z5500 die sind sehr gut,...


 
Bei der Aussage wundert es mich nicht, dass du Bose so lobst. Denn wer der Meinung ist, das z5500 sei gut, hat noch nichts vergleichbar besseres gehört.


----------



## BinBash (2. August 2010)

Tag

Ich bin zwar kein Freund von irgendwelchem Bashing, wer aber mal einen anderen (böse Zungen würden nun schreiben 'nicht gekauften') Review von Bose sehen will:
Bose Acoustimass Review - intellexual.net

Interessant zu sehen, dass der Subwoofer bis 200Hz ackern muss weil die Satelliten schon knapp unter 500Hz schlapp machen und trotzdem ein riesen Loch im Bereich von 200-300 Hz entsteht. Die 6dB Spitze bei ~6kHz fällt ja auch kaum auf 

Sicher, Messungen allein sind nicht alles. Aber DIESER Frequnzgang ist derart mieserabel, dass es der Rest auch nichtmehr raus reissen kann.

Gruss

P.S. Selbstverständlich werden Bose Besitzer alle möglichen Kritikpunkte an diesem Bericht finden und bemäkeln.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. August 2010)

@Binbash: Nen besseren Beweis für den Schrott von Bose gibts ja gar nicht. 

@Raptor-Gaming: Das Z 5500 ist genauso ein Chinaschrott wie der ganze Bose-Mist. Bose ist nur teuer, hat aber nicht mal im Entferntesten was mit Hi-Fi zu tun.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. August 2010)

> Komisch, dass die Bose Boxen in meinem Auto, und das waren ganze 12, super funktioniert haben und das Beste an der Sache ist, dass es mir auch viele Leute gesagt haben.


Für den Autobereich ist Bose ja echt gut. Nur eben nicht für's richtige Hifi.


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2010)

Solang die Mannen von Bose den Raum für den sie ihr EQ einstellen einwandfrei vermessen können(wie eben ein Auto-Innenraum) gibt das mitunter auch gute Ergebnisse.
Nur ist ein Wohnzimmer halt nicht wie das andere und so sind dort Reflektionsspielererien nur genau das: Spielereien.


----------



## Stormbringer (2. August 2010)

@olstyle: selbst dann wird am signal herumgepfuscht, und das kann nicht gut sein.

die funktion "pure direct" ist wohl der direkte widerspruch zu bose.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. August 2010)

@Equilibrium, was ist den "Pure Direct"? etwa ne Steigerung von "Direct"? Also wie ist das denn möglich?


----------



## Betschi (2. August 2010)

So ich sag nun auch was zu Bose: Hab vor ca 1.5 Jahren die In-Ear gekauft. War auch zufrieden, sind aber schon 4(!) Mal kaputt gegangen. Wenigstens bekam ich immer wieder neue, natürlich gratis^^ Aber wenn ich nur übelsten Bass hören will ist Bose genau das richtige in verbindung mit mega bass auf dem discman^^


----------



## Stormbringer (2. August 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> @Equilibrium, was ist den "Pure Direct"? etwa ne Steigerung von "Direct"? Also wie ist das denn möglich?



abschaltung der video-verarbeitung plus display im avr?


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> abschaltung der video-verarbeitung plus display im avr?



Meinst wohl her Audioverarbeitung..? Da wird das Signal direkt (angeblich) zu den Endstufen geschliffen, nur die Lautstärke kann noch geändert werden.


----------



## Stormbringer (2. August 2010)

nö, die frage ging ja nach der steigerung. 
"direct" ist ja klar, bei yamaha bedeutet pure direct das auch das ganze video-geramsch deaktiviert wird (kann man zumindest so einstellen - mach ja auch irgendwie sinn).


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. August 2010)

Also ist das z.B. auf warme Licht effekte oder sowas bezogen?


----------



## Stormbringer (3. August 2010)

warme licht-effekte? was bist du den für einer?  
(keine ahnung wovon du sprichst)


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. August 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Also ist das z.B. auf warme Licht effekte oder sowas bezogen?



 Was meinstn damit?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. August 2010)

Ich meinte Bildeinstellungen wie "Film", "weich" oder "Sport". Zumindest kann ich so etwas an diversen Geräten einstellen.

Außerdem habe ich noch immer keine Antworten hierrauf bekommen:


Stormbringer schrieb:


> abschaltung der *video-verarbeitung plus display* im avr?


..das war ja meine Frage, was damit gemeint ist..


----------



## Stormbringer (3. August 2010)

-> der komplette video-signalweg kann deaktiviert werden, d.h. keine video-verarbeitung oder transport irgendwelcher art, nur ton -> fast schon wie in einem klassischen amp.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. August 2010)

Danke! 

Achso. Ich schleife ja eh kein Videosignal durch den Receiver. Der hat ja auch nur S-VHS Eingänge..^^ möchte nicht wissen wie dar das Bild aussehe..


----------



## Stormbringer (3. August 2010)

das bild sieht halt aus... wie früher.


----------



## HipHopStyle17 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Hier nun meine Komponenten zuhause

Sony STR-DH500 Surround Verstärker mit 80 Watt Ausgang jeweils
Grundig V7150 mit zusätzlich eingebauten Amp 40 Watt Ausgang beider Amps.
Allerdings funktioniert je ein Ausgang nicht richtig womöglich Transistor kaputt.
und mein Hitachi SR-903 leider zwei Ausgänge kaputt, habe die mit dem Lötkolben aus versehen gekillt  (wollte Bassfilter (Eigenbau) anlöten, vergessen von Amp abzuklemmen dann Durchschlag und Transistor gestorben...)

Dann noch 2 Sony Aktivlautsprecher mit jeweils 100 Watt Leistung und einen Bassreflexlautsprecher Umbau auf Toxic 150 Watt, da der alte mit 60 Watt mir zu schwach war^^

Habe in Nürnberg bei meiner Ausbildungsstätte noch einen Amp von Pioneer Modell A-445 100 Watt Sinusausgang jeweils, angeklemmt mit einer Bassröhre von Magnat Modell Thunderbull 3000XL , Leistung 300 Watt RMS, beide Komponenten passen recht gut zusammen, bringt ordentlich Druck in den Raum  (Wandfarbe blätterte etwas ab durch den Bass und so^^)

Leider keine Fotos hier, hab keine Ahnung wie ich die reinbekomme entweder werden sie ned angezeigt oder die erscheinen riesengross und fett hier was ich nicht will...naja auf meinen Profil sind die zu sehen..


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. August 2010)

Mal an die Hifi Experten hier unter uns. Kennt jemand von euch die Firma "Mission"? Ich hätte die möglichkeit, 2 Lautsprecher von denen für 80€ zu bekommen. Es handelt sich um die Mission 762 i. Kann jemand etwas zu den Lautsprechern sagen? Die sehen mir sehr Bassstark aus. Ich würde die gerne am PC benutzen.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (7. August 2010)

Also mein Vater hat zwei große Kompaktlautsprecher von Mission, die sind mittlerweile aber gut 20 Jahre alt.

Der Vater von nem Kollegen hat sich grade von Mission das komplette Equipment Cyrus (Verstärker, CD-Player, Tuner, etc.) für tierisch viel Kohle geholt.

Scheint kein Massenanbieter zu sein, jedenfalls im Sinne von Heco, Canton etc., aber kann wohl qualitativ hochwertige Produkte anbieten.

Mfg
JMF


----------



## Stormbringer (7. August 2010)

mag sein - die aktuellen mission-lautsprecher haben halt leider den ruf einen ziemlich verbogenen klang zu reproduzieren. 

erazer: kann es sein, das die 762er aus den 90ern stammen?

oh, schau mal:
Mission 762i monitors - The Art of Sound Forum
prüf mal ob die sicke noch in ordnung ist.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. August 2010)

Das mit der Sicke ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, bei Ebay werden dort auch extra Ersatzteile angeboten. Die sahen halt von der Optik schonmal ganz ansprechend aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. August 2010)

@HipHopStyle17 Ohne worte.... nen haufen Elektroschrott schön umschrieben  Aber glaubst du ernsthaft dein "toxic" verträgt mehr als 60Watt *ggg* die dinger sind der lezte müll. Und mal eben nen Woofer in irgend nen gehäuse reinknallen geht eh zu 99% in die Hose, die gehäuse müssen schon zu den TSP passen. 

@Erazer  Sickenreparatur würd ich auf keinen fall selbst machen ! Oder du nimmst erstmal so 5-6 schrott lautsprecher und übst, sobald die Sicke weg ist must du unbedingt drauf achten das die Membran exakt ausgerichtet ist, wenns ganz dumm kommt machst die sicke rein und die spule schleift am ende weil die membran nicht ausgerichtet war. Das selbst machen brauch viel übung, zeit und Gedult.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. August 2010)

Und ist mir viel zu aufwändig. Also lasse ich es lieber. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Gast12348 (7. August 2010)

Aufwändig ist es auch jap, ich würd das nur machen wenn man erstens begeisterter bastler ist, und wenn es die Lautsprecher auch wirklich wert sind. Es gibt aber auch nen paar firmen die Reparieren die Sicken, glaub für um die 50-60€ pro Lautsprecher ( ohne material )


----------



## HipHopStyle17 (7. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @HipHopStyle17 Ohne worte.... nen haufen Elektroschrott schön umschrieben  Aber glaubst du ernsthaft dein "toxic" verträgt mehr als 60Watt *ggg* die dinger sind der lezte müll. Und mal eben nen Woofer in irgend nen gehäuse reinknallen geht eh zu 99% in die Hose, die gehäuse müssen schon zu den TSP passen.
> 
> @Erazer  Sickenreparatur würd ich auf keinen fall selbst machen ! Oder du nimmst erstmal so 5-6 schrott lautsprecher und übst, sobald die Sicke weg ist must du unbedingt drauf achten das die Membran exakt ausgerichtet ist, wenns ganz dumm kommt machst die sicke rein und die spule schleift am ende weil die membran nicht ausgerichtet war. Das selbst machen brauch viel übung, zeit und Gedult.



@dfence klar weiss ich das es ein haufen schrott ist aber der alte woofer hat erstmal nen mucks gegeben als ich den verstärker auch fast voll aufdrehte und der toxic wo da drin ist ist jedenfalls ne ablösung, das zeug soll ja nicht das beste sein für hier zuhause da ich eh die meiste zeit in nürnberg verbringe . wenigstens ist der Sony surround verstärker mal etwas besseres als die beiden anderen^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. August 2010)

Find Ich immer wieder belustigend, wenn Leute die Wattzahlen Ihrer Verstärker/Lautsprecher angeben... Das weiß man immer gleich, wo man die einordnen kann.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. August 2010)

Die Leute oder die Wattzahlen ? *g*


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Die Leute oder die Wattzahlen ? *g*



Beides.


----------



## BinBash (8. August 2010)

Tag

Ich finde ja es gibt viel zu wenig Subs mit 1000W und 20Hz (oder noch tiefer) 

Gruss


----------



## Gast12348 (8. August 2010)

Zu wenig ? Da gibts nen ganzen ganzen haufen aufm Markt, nur leisten können sich die wenigsten so nen Teil, geschweige den davon das die wenigsten die möglichkeit haben nen Raum zu besitzen der groß genug ist um die 20hz und tiefer auch auszukosten, und glaub mir die meisten wissen nichtmal was es überhaupt bedeutet wenn nen bass mit 20hz losdonnert, ich glaub du genausowenig  
Ich sag nur soviel bei ner guten Lautstärke und 20hz hammern ist es dir nicht mehr möglich gradeaus zu schauen.
Und 1000 Watt brauchst du nur wenn du entweder nen verdammt großen raum hast, oder du direkt neben dem Frankfurter Flughafen wohnst und die Flugzeuge übertönen willst.


----------



## BinBash (8. August 2010)

Tag

Ach, die 1000W Angaben sind bei den meissten doch nur Augenwischerei. Kaum ein Hersteller gibt an, wie er das genau misst. Pink Noise und Sinus sind zwei paar Schuhe. Viele dieser Gattung schlagen im Subeinsatz schon wesentlich früher an. Ein PD.2150 vielleicht, aber Subs im Kühlschrankformat mag auch nicht jeder.

Gruss


----------



## Gast12348 (8. August 2010)

Ich kenn den unterschied zwischen Rosa Rauschen ( RMS ) und Sinus sehr gut  Ich rede auch nicht voll Aktivwoofern. Passivwoofer gibts einige die mehr als 1000Watt abkönnen und die brauchen auch satt leistung um überhaupt richtig zu spielen. Klar nen 100€ woofer mit angeblich 1000watt wird diese niemals verkraften. Aber nen gutes Chassis was mit 1000watt angegeben ist, verkraftet die auch. Und die Watt zahl hat nicht unbedingt was mit der Auslenkung zu tun. Wenn nen Verstärker angenommen an 2 ohm nicht genug Basscontrolle hat kannst da auch mit wessentlich weniger leistung den Sub killen. 

Aber wie ich schon sagte 1000Watt, die meisten wissen garnicht was es bedeutet in seinem eigenheim nen 1000Watt Sub zu befeuern, und noch weniger wissen wie sich 20hz anfühlen.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. August 2010)

ich weiss gar nicht was ihr wollt - beim conrad gibts das zeug zu genüge.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

BinBash schrieb:


> Tag
> 
> Ach, die 1000W Angaben sind bei den meissten doch nur Augenwischerei. Kaum ein Hersteller gibt an, wie er das genau misst. Pink Noise und Sinus sind zwei paar Schuhe. Viele dieser Gattung schlagen im Subeinsatz schon wesentlich früher an. Ein PD.2150 vielleicht, aber Subs im Kühlschrankformat mag auch nicht jeder.
> 
> Gruss



Nur verdammt hochpreisige Woofer können 20 - 40 HZ linear wiedergeben, von daher ist es fast unmöglich sich solch Boliden mal zur Genüge zu führen...


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Nur verdammt hochpreisige Woofer können 20 - 40 HZ linear wiedergeben, von daher ist es fast unmöglich sich solch Boliden mal zur Genüge zu führen...



oder man baut sich selbst einen


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> oder man baut sich selbst einen



Ja aber selbst dann kann man das net als billig bezeichnen...


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ja aber selbst dann kann man das net als billig bezeichnen...



das stimmt allerdings bekommt man dann für etwa 1000€ nen sub der selbst fertigsubs im preisbereich bis 5000€ sicher plattmacht


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> das stimmt allerdings bekommt man dann für etwa 1000€ nen sub der selbst fertigsubs im preisbereich bis 5000€ sicher plattmacht



...wenn man alles brechnen kann, und so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, es gibt kein besser oder schlechter, nur der Geschmack machts. (tief und leise, Laut und straff...)


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. August 2010)

naja ich meinte jetzt leistungsmäßig bezogen, aber wenn man alles ordentlich berechnet kommt das gut hin das optische ist dann wieder was anderes


----------



## Gast12348 (8. August 2010)

Ach kannst auch billig haben, auf ebay gibts doch haufenweise Woofer für 150€ mit über 1000Watt hrhr 

Naja nen Woofer der extrem viel Leistung verträgt ist die eine sache, aber dafür noch ne gute Endstufe zu finden ist nochmal ne ganz andere nummer.


----------



## Blutstoff (9. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich sag nur soviel bei ner guten Lautstärke und 20hz hammern ist es dir nicht mehr möglich gradeaus zu schauen.


 
Jep. 15 Hz bei -6db (laut Hersteller) verteilt auf knapp 60 m² und man möchte nach kurzer Zeit nur noch den Raum verlassen.

Das ganze verpackt in 490 mm x 490 mm x 410 mm. Also alles andere als Kühlschrankformat.




> Und 1000 Watt brauchst du nur wenn du entweder nen verdammt großen raum hast, oder du direkt neben dem Frankfurter Flughafen wohnst und die Flugzeuge übertönen willst.


 
Oder um verdammt viel Spaß haben zu können.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2010)

Der is ja süß klein *g* da is ja meine kiste nen monster dagegen. 

Nuja zum Spass haben brauchst auch nen riesen raum, ich hab bei mir im alten Zimmer meine "kleine" Anlage niemals über 1/4 aufdrehen können, andernfalls war das auf dauer sehr schädlich fürs gehör *g* Und da sind von möglichen knapp 2KW vieleicht grad mal 300-400watt ausgereizt worden. 

Aber gut ich sollt eigentlich ganz ruhig sein, meine Subwoofer sind alles andere als klein dimensioniert, von daher kenn ich das nur zu gut von wegen spass haben *g*


----------



## Blutstoff (9. August 2010)

Als ich ihn auspackte fragte ich mich noch, ob er auch wirklich für den ganzen Raum ausreicht. 30 Minuten und eine Bassmassage später waren alle Fragen geklärt. 



> Aber gut ich sollt eigentlich ganz ruhig sein, meine Subwoofer sind alles andere als klein dimensioniert, von daher kenn ich das nur zu gut von wegen spass haben *g*


 
Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns.

Was hast du eigentlich für Monster, Eigenbau?


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2010)

Sind mehr oder weniger kein Eigenbau, das eine ist nen knapp 300Liter BR Subwoofer mit 2*38ern von Bell Amplification also in der Tat schon Kühlschrankformat, der andere Woofer ist nen Expotential Basshorn, wurde von ner kleinen HiFi Schmiede gebaut, hat starke ähnlichkeit mit den Hörnern von Altec.


----------



## Witcher (9. August 2010)

hättest du eventuell mal bilder davon tät mich nämlich mal interressieren wie die aussehen


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. August 2010)

Kurze Frage: Ich habe mir jetzt den Beyerdynamic DT770 als 80-Ohm-Version bestellt. Wenn ich das Ding später an einen KH-Verstärker ransetze, ist das dann ein Problem? Nur mal angenommen, ich würde die Asus Xonar STX verwenden, welche einen KHV besitzt, wäre es nicht ratsamer, dann die 250-Ohm-Variante zu nehmen? Oder lässt sich das Deaktivieren?


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> hättest du eventuell mal bilder davon tät mich nämlich mal interressieren wie die aussehen



Jop gibts im Bilder thread,

Hier das Horn 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-54.html#post2044010

Von dem "kühlschrank" müst ich erstmal paar gscheite machen.


----------



## Witcher (9. August 2010)

wäre schön wenn du vom "Kühlschrank" noch welche machen könntest.


----------



## BinBash (9. August 2010)

Tag



dfence schrieb:


> Nuja zum Spass haben brauchst auch nen riesen raum, ich hab bei mir im alten Zimmer meine "kleine" Anlage niemals über 1/4 aufdrehen können, andernfalls war das auf dauer sehr schädlich fürs gehör *g* Und da sind von möglichen knapp 2KW vieleicht grad mal 300-400watt ausgereizt worden.



Du glaubst also ernsthaft, dass wenn du den Lautstärkeregler auf 1/4 stellst da 400W Dauerleistung bei rum kommen? Süss.
Mal durchrechnen. Nubert Boxen sind nicht gerade für ihren hohen Wirkungsgrad bekannt, deswegen nehm ich mal die Nubert nuVero 14. Wirkungsgrad 85.5 dB/W. Bei 100W RMS packen wir nochmal 20 dB drauf, also 105.5 dB in einem Meter Entfernung. Wohlgemerkt Freifeld, also keine Wände, Decke... nichtmal Boden. 400W sind nochmal 6 dB mehr, dann noch geschätzt 9 dB für den geschlossenen Raum sind dann gut 120 dB, und das im Durchschnitt, nicht Spitzenwert. Eher unglaubwürdig.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum Wattangaben bei Lautsprechern total egal sind. Ohne den Wirkunsgrad zu kennen lässt sich noch nicht mal ansatzweise abschätzen, wie Laut ein bestimmter Wattwert wird. Von Klangqualität ganz zu schweigen.

Gruss

P.S. Ach ja, das mit dem Kühlschrank war von mir auf den PD.2150 bezogen. Der fühlt sich erst ab ca. 330 Liter so richtig Wohl. Ist ja auch ein 21" Monster.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2010)

Ah hab grad gesehen da sind ja nochn Paar bilder im Foto Thread  
Must ma schauen, der Woofer bei dem die Speaker andersrum drinne sitzen, den hab ich jetz im Zimmer stehen, Die anderen Teile auf dem Bild sind oder waren auch mir  Hab seit meinem umzug nen paar verkauft wegen platzmangel. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...963248-soundanlagen-bilderthread-p1010005.jpg

BinBash ja bin mir da sehr sicher, hier meine Verstärker  Und ich sagte ja bei der Lautstärke hälst es nich lange aus.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...963248-soundanlagen-bilderthread-p1010002.jpg


----------



## BinBash (9. August 2010)

Tag

Und wie ich gesagt habe, Wattangaben/Verstärkertypen alleine sagen nocht nichts darüber aus, wieviel Strom tatsächlich fliesst. Auch nicht bei einer bestimmten Lautstärke.

Gruss


----------



## Witcher (9. August 2010)

thx für die Bilder


----------



## Gast12348 (9. August 2010)

Also ersten habsch geschrieben "vieleicht 300-400Watt" Zweitens ist mir das auch bewust das Watt Angaben noch nicht aussschlaggebend sind wieviel tatsächlich fliest. Kann ja auch voll aufdrehen und das eingangsignal sehr leise drehen, dann fliest auch nicht die volle leistung. 
Trotzdem kannste von aussgehen das ich kein unsinn schwätze, ich kenn meine Anlage und meine Hörgewohnheiten ziemlich gut  Und ich hab keine Nubert Boxen die du so schön aufzählst


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Also ersten habsch geschrieben "vieleicht 300-400Watt" Zweitens ist mir das auch bewust das Watt Angaben noch nicht aussschlaggebend sind wieviel tatsächlich fliest. Kann ja auch voll aufdrehen und das eingangsignal sehr leise drehen, dann fliest auch nicht die volle leistung.
> Trotzdem kannste von aussgehen das ich kein unsinn schwätze, ich kenn meine Anlage und meine Hörgewohnheiten ziemlich gut  Und ich hab keine Nubert Boxen die du so schön aufzählst



Er hats mit seinen Wattangaben schon in den anderen Thread, und Lesen scheint nicht so unbedingt seine Stärke zu sein.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. August 2010)

Ich habe jetzt die möglichkeit, 2 Magnat Monitor C für 80€ zu kaufen? Sind die ganz gut und ist der Preis angemessen?


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2010)

Wo willst dud ie Einsetzen?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. August 2010)

Für weniger bekommt man ja schon die Monitor Supreme 100.

Und wie gesagt wo möchstet du die denn einsetzten?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2010)

Die Monitor C sind aber ne Ecke größer als die Supreme 100 und klingen dazu auch noch deutlich besser als die Supreme 100. Die Monitor C sind noch aus den Tagen bevor Magnat so verpöhnt war.
Beim Kauf sollte aber unbedingt darauf geachtet werden, ob die Sicken in einwandfreiem Zustand sind, die sind bei alten Magnats gerne mal porös oder rissig.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. August 2010)

> Beim Kauf sollte aber unbedingt darauf geachtet werden, ob die Sicken in einwandfreiem Zustand sind, die sind bei alten Magnats gerne mal porös oder rissig.


Allein desweg schon würde ich lieber neue kaufen. Und ob die Magnat C wirklich besser klingen.. ..ich hab sie noch nicht Probe gehört..


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. August 2010)

Also ich würde sie gerne als ersatz für meine Teufel Anlage an meinem Schreibtisch benutzen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. August 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also ich würde sie gerne als ersatz für meine Teufel Anlage an meinem Schreibtisch benutzen.



Aber net auf den Gedanken kommen, die da an den Sub zu hängen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. August 2010)

Das sollte vorerst kein Problem sein wenn die Lautsprecher einen halbwegs vernünftigen Wirkungsgrad haben. Aber wie gesagt, nur als Notlösung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. August 2010)

Sag das mal den Impedanzschwankungen und dem Sounding des Amps des Teufels un dessen wahrscheinlicher Frequenzweiche.


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Aber net auf den Gedanken kommen, die da an den Sub zu hängen...


 
 Als wenn ich das mache.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Als wenn ich das mache.



Hätt Ich von dir auch net gedacht - aber es gibt genug...


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. August 2010)

Dann muss ich mich mal nach neuen Lautsprecher umsehen. Habe jetzt jemanden der mein Teufel System für 160€ + Versand kaufen will.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mich mal nach neuen Lautsprecher umsehen. Habe jetzt jemanden der mein Teufel System für 160€ + Versand kaufen will.



Du meinst dein Concept C200?? Immer weg damit.


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. August 2010)

Ja, vorallem zu dem Preis. Das kostet neu 199€ und ab und zu ist ja dieses Angebot für 150€. Jetzt müssen halt nur neue her. Nahfeldmonitore sollen ja ganz gut sein, aber könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen? Bei Thoman gibts so viele. Sollte hauptsächlich für Elektronische Musik sein und so um die 200€ kosten.


----------



## querinkin (14. August 2010)

Ich habe keine der unten genannten aktiven Nahfeldmonitore gehört. Habe auch keine Erfahrung mit Nahfeldmonitoren. Trotzdem werde ich dir ein paar Vorschläge machen. 

Diese aktiven Nahfeldmonitore sollen angeblich für den Preis relativ gut sein:

KRK Rp5 G2 Rokit Aktivmonitor
Behringer B2030A Truth aktiver 2-Wege Monitor
Yamaha HS50m 2-Weg Monitor

Ob sie für deine bevorzugte Musikrichtung geigent sind - keine Ahnung. Desweiteren kosten alle leider etwas mehr als die von dir genannten 200 Euro (250-290 Euro).  Ich hoffe ich konnte dir, trotz meiner geringen Erfahrung in diesem Bereich, etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## The_Freak (15. August 2010)

Eine Frage, gibt es wichtige Unterschiede zwischen dem Canton AS  85.2 SC und dem Canton Chrono 525 außer dem äußerlichem??? Der Chrono  würde mich nicht sehr viel mehr kosten, den 85.2'er hab ich ausfürlich  gehört der gefiel mir schon richtig gut. Ich will halt nix falsches  machen, nachher mach ich noch nen fehlkauf


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. August 2010)

querinkin schrieb:


> Ich habe keine der unten genannten aktiven Nahfeldmonitore gehört. Habe auch keine Erfahrung mit Nahfeldmonitoren. Trotzdem werde ich dir ein paar Vorschläge machen.
> 
> Diese aktiven Nahfeldmonitore sollen angeblich für den Preis relativ gut sein:
> 
> ...




Danke schonmal für deine Empfehlungen, aber ich möchte wirklich nicht mehr als 200€ ausgeben, da ich ja eher nebensächlich und auch nicht so oft Musik höre. Aber wenn, dann wären es warscheinlich die Yamahas geworden. Ich habe mich mal ein bischen bei Thomann umgeschaut und das ist zur Zeit mein Favourit: M-Audio BX5A Deluxe. Die Lautsprecher sagen mir optisch sehr zu. Ich denke ich werde sie dann demnächst einfach mal bestellen und wenn sie mir dann doch nicht gefallen habe ich ja das 30 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## TAZ (16. August 2010)

Und was halst du von denen?

ESI NEAR08 CLASSIC B-STOCK

Da ich überhaupt kein vernünftiges 2.1 Set finden kann, bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich zu Nahfeldmonitoren wechsel...
Dann würde ich wohl diese nehmen...


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. August 2010)

Die habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Allerdings sind sie mir ein bischen zu groß für den Schreibtisch und laut Tests soll der Bass garnicht so gut sein wie die Große Membran vermuten lässt.


----------



## TAZ (16. August 2010)

Ohh Schade... 
Hmm ich hab ja noch ein bissl Zeit zum Suchen...momentan sind andere Projekte wichtiger bei mir...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. August 2010)

Also, wenn es was gebrauchtes sein darf, würde ich mir mal folgendes überlegen.

2x Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 (bei Amazon für 40-70€ das Paar)
1x Verstärker (40-70€ bei ebay & Co)
1x Magnat Subwoofer (z.B hier, hier oder hier oder dort). 50-100€

Einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## The_Freak (16. August 2010)

ist glaub ich etwas untergegangen, ich frag nochmal nach^^




> Eine Frage, gibt es wichtige Unterschiede zwischen dem Canton AS 85.2 SC und dem Canton Chrono 525 außer dem äußerlichem??? Der Chrono würde mich nicht sehr viel mehr kosten, den 85.2'er hab ich ausfürlich gehört der gefiel mir schon richtig gut. Ich will halt nix falsches machen, nachher mach ich noch nen fehlkauf


----------



## TAZ (17. August 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Also, wenn es was gebrauchtes sein darf, würde ich mir mal folgendes überlegen.
> 
> 2x Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 (bei Amazon für 40-70€ das Paar)
> 1x Verstärker (40-70€ bei ebay & Co)
> ...



Am Verstärker solls bei mir nicht liegen, habe auch ne Paar A/B Umschaltung womit ich zwischen 2 Paar Front-LS umschalten könnte, ich will aber nicht immer den Verstärker mitlaufen lassen...
Aber vllt. wirds ja doch ein 2.1 Set, Musik wird ehh nicht drüber laufen...
Ist prinzipiell für Filme und Games...


----------



## aLbErT_94 (17. August 2010)

Was haltet ihr für den Preis von 70 € von diesen Lautsprechern? Wie sind sie Klangqualität, also wir deutlich und genau spielen sie?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. August 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> ist glaub ich etwas untergegangen, ich frag nochmal nach^^


Wenn die Boxen dir gefallen, dann schlag zu. 

Es wird schwierig jemanden zu finden, der beide Boxen bereits getestet/gehört hat. 

Wenn du die Boxen verlinken würdest, erhieltest du sicher weitaus mehr Reaktionen..^^ 

@alebert:
Bei den Edifier fehlen mir die Frequenzangaben. Die Edifier S530D z.B. haben ja schon ein großes Loch bei den Mitten, d.h. dass einige Frequenzen GAR NICHT bedient werden.


----------



## The_Freak (17. August 2010)

Das ist der AS 85.2 SC aus der GLE Serie:
AS 85.2 SC - GLE Serie - CANTON pure Music (de)

Das der Chrono AS 525 SC
Chrono AS 525 SC - Chrono Serie - CANTON pure Music (de)

Von den technischen Daten eigentlich absolut gleich, ich frage mich also ob es nur Unterschiede in  der Haptik gibt bei den Subwoofern oder auch in der Technik/Hörbarem (ich vermute ja, dass der Chrono eventuell ne andere Antriebsspule hat, weil der auch nen kilo schwerer sein soll?!?), gehört hab ich wie gesagt nur den AS 85.2'er, nen Shop zu finden der beide hat ist gar nicht so leicht xD


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. August 2010)

Der 524 ist 2Pfund schwerer, was eine etwas bessere Verarbeitung oder etwas höherwertige Komponenten vermuten lässt. Muss aber nicht sein. 

Wenn dir der 85er gefällt, dann würd ich zu schlagen. Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Er muss sich ja auch harmonsich in dein gesamtkonzept einfügen.


----------



## The_Freak (17. August 2010)

der Chrono gefällt mir ja auch sehr gut und klanglich dürfte er ja auch nicht schlechter sein 

Nur wenn da keine klangliche Verbesserung ist bin ich nich bereit nur für die Optik 50€ mehr hinzublättern, da bleib ich dann lieber beim 85.2'er der zusammen mit meinen GLE's optisch besser in die Reihe passen würde...
Aber der Chrono... der ist ja auch verdammt schick... immer dieser Drang mehr haben zu wollen


----------



## aLbErT_94 (17. August 2010)

hier bei mindfactory steht mehr!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. August 2010)

Die Chronoreihe liegt qualitativ über der GLE-Serie. Von daher dürfte der Chrono AS schon ein Stück besser klingen. Aber beide im Vergleich hab ich noch nicht gehört. Ich bin sowieso kein Freund von Subwoofern 



> hier bei mindfactory steht mehr!



Die Daten sind relativ nichtssagend. Man bräuchte mal ein vernünftiges Frequenzdiagramm um was über evtl. vorhandenen Badewannensound oder fehlenden Tiefgang sagen zu können.
Die angegebenen 52Hz als untere Grenzfrequenz halte ich auch für unrealistisch, das dürften die Teile bei der Größe auf keinen Fall schaffen.
Die Edifier sind sogar ein Stück kleiner als die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 und die kommen auf höchstens 75-80 Hz runter (bei -3dB).



> Bei den Edifier fehlen mir die Frequenzangaben. Die Edifier S530D z.B. haben ja schon ein großes Loch bei den Mitten, d.h. dass einige Frequenzen GAR NICHT bedient werden.



Naja, man kann aber 2-Kanal-Monitore nicht mit einem Sub-Sat-System vergleichen ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (18. August 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Das ist der AS 85.2 SC aus der GLE Serie:
> AS 85.2 SC - GLE Serie - CANTON pure Music (de)
> 
> Das der Chrono AS 525 SC
> ...



Die einzigen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Subs bestehen in der Haptik. Technisch sind beide identisch. Das zusätzliche Kilo entsteht durch das Furnier und die lackierte Frontplatte. Das Geld würde ich mir in jedem Fall sparen, wenn du nicht der Optik wegen kaufen willst.

Übrigens gibt es noch das Vorgänger Modell (AS 85 > ohne .2). Optisch und technisch nahezu identisch (Farbauswahl beschränkt), aber wesentlich günstiger. Das gleiche gilt für den AS105. Wenn du den AS105 für das Geld des AS 85.2 bekommst, solltest du den AS105 nehmen.


----------



## The_Freak (18. August 2010)

Das mit dem AS 85'er hatte ich mir auch überlegt, der kostet mich ca 225€ und der 85.2'er 260€, ich hatte gedahct ich investier lieber die 35€ in die neue version, oder lohnt sich das partou nicht? Optischer Unterschied dürfte ja nur das "lächeln" der neuen Serie sein... aber technisch sollen sie weniger klirr haben, bleibt nur noch die frage ob sich das überhaupt ansatzweise bemerkbar macht 
Der 105 sowie der 105.2'er kosten mich im internet gleichviel, nämlich ca. 310€ aber der wäre überdimensioniert, der sub wird effektiv nur auf ca 15m*2 spielen, zumal der 85'er im Hörtest sich auch sehr gut anstellte und meinen Ansprüchen (eigentlich) völlig ausreichte.
Bleibt also nur noch der 85'er oder der 85.2'er, ich glaub ich würde mit beiden nichts falsch machen


----------



## aLbErT_94 (18. August 2010)

@a_fire_inside_1988 kannst du aus solch einem Diagramm erkennen ob der Frequenzgang ok ist? Und ist es glaubwürdig?!


----------



## Pokerclock (18. August 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Das mit dem AS 85'er hatte ich mir auch überlegt, der kostet mich ca 225€ und der 85.2'er 260€, ich hatte gedahct ich investier lieber die 35€ in die neue version, oder lohnt sich das partou nicht? Optischer Unterschied dürfte ja nur das "lächeln" der neuen Serie sein... aber technisch sollen sie weniger klirr haben, bleibt nur noch die frage ob sich das überhaupt ansatzweise bemerkbar macht
> Der 105 sowie der 105.2'er kosten mich im internet gleichviel, nämlich ca. 310€ aber der wäre überdimensioniert, der sub wird effektiv nur auf ca 15m*2 spielen, zumal der 85'er im Hörtest sich auch sehr gut anstellte und meinen Ansprüchen (eigentlich) völlig ausreichte.
> Bleibt also nur noch der 85'er oder der 85.2'er, ich glaub ich würde mit beiden nichts falsch machen



Ich weiß nur von einem verbesserten Stand-By-Verbrauch. Die restliche (Klang-)Technik ist die gleiche geblieben. Die größeren Modelle sind auch in kleinen Räumen durchaus von Nutzen. Das fängt schon bei der besseren Ausstattung an (habe selbst den AS125 bei 19m²) und wird sich spätestens bei hohen Pegeln bemerkbar machen, wenn Pegel und Tiefe gleichzeitig gewollt sind. 

Einen "echten" Fehler kannst du aber nicht machen, egal welches Modell du kaufst.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. August 2010)

> @a_fire_inside_1988 kannst du aus solch einem Diagramm erkennen ob der Frequenzgang ok ist? Und ist es glaubwürdig?!



Man kann zumindest ein paar grundlegende Charakteristika des Lautsprechers ableiten. So sieht man, dass der Frequenzgang im Oberbass (100-170Hz) sehr stark angehoben ist. Das wird bei billigen Kompaktlautsprechern gern und oft gemacht um den fehlenden Tiefgang zu kompensieren. Inwiefern der Oberbass aber zu stark angehoben ist kann ich jetzt allein vom Diagramm her nicht beurteilen. Was auffällt ist der ziemlich starke Abfall bei 80Hz (-7dB!!!), bei 320Hz und oberhalb von 500Hz. Durch dieses tiefe Frequenzloch bei 80dB wird dem Lautsprecher der Druck sehr fehlen, durch die Senken bei 320Hz und oberhalb von 500Hz wird vor allem der Mittenbereich ziemlich dünn klingen, was vor allem bei Gesang sehr nachteilig ist, der wird wahrscheinlich recht nasal klingen.

Ich würde mich an der Stelle mal bei Thomann.de nach Alternativen umschauen und evtl. etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. Ich würd mir diesen Lautsprecher nicht antun wollen ^^


----------



## aLbErT_94 (18. August 2010)

danke... ich bin da noch nicht so drauf bei dem Thema!  Siehe Letzten Thread (RFT BR50 aufpeppeln)! 
Aber ich bin auf den Geschmack gekommen !  
Mein Verstärker ist ein Pioneer A-209R ich habe in verschiedenen Foren gelesen das der wohl nicht so gut sein soll! Was ich eigentlich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann! Ich habe ihn jetzt schon 4 Jahre oder so (bin mir nicht ganz sicher) und habe nie iwelche nachteile bemerkt! Mich verunsichern diese Bemerkungen nur! Was könnt ihr zu diesem Gerät sagen?

Thomann.de kenne ich habe dort schon des öfteren gestöbert! Ich kenn kenne leider (verurteilt mich jetzt nicht gleich  ich bin neuling auf dem Gebiet) die Hersteller zum großteil nicht. Da muss ich denn mal glauben das die gut sind


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. August 2010)

Der Pioneer A-209R ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Außerdem ist die Diskussion doch eh irrelevant. Du bist zu frieden mit dem Teil und verlauken/Ersatz beschaffen würde sich nicht wirklich lohnen..  

Am PC nutze ich noch nen Pioneer A335, der ist schon etwas ältert, aber immernoch top in Schuss und verrichtet seinen Dienst wunderbar. 

P.S.
warum schaust du dich überhaupt nach aktiven Boxen um, wenn du nen Verstärker hast?


----------



## aLbErT_94 (18. August 2010)

Ne ich wollt nur mal endlich was positives zu dem Teil hören. xD Bin ja auch zufrieden mit dem!
Habe schon Fotos von deinem A335 gesehen das alte Design gefällt iwie  

Warum ich mich danach umschaue? Weil ich evtl. was schönes für den PC haben wollte, aber ich habe nun mitbekommen das es eig nichts bringt, danke für den Kommentar, mir reicht dann eig. doch die Anlage wozu also zusätzlich Geld ausgeben?!  Danke Kai 
Dann werde ich mir mal ein 10m Cinch Kabel besorgen und den PC mit dem Verstärker verbinden. Gibt es dort eig. Qualitätsmerktmale bei dieser doch beachtlichen Länge?
Und es gibt ja immer heftige Diskussionen um die Lautsprecherkabel und Kabelklang, ich habe welches mit 0,75mm Durchmesser lohnt es sich da auf dickeres nun umzusteigen oder hat das keinen Zweck?!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. August 2010)

Hehe.. dann hat der Kommentar ja seine Wirkung nicht verfehlt. 

Eigentlich sollte das Kabel reichen. Ich hab mir da keine Gedanken gemacht. Einfach nen 50m KupferKabel mit 2,5mm² für 17€ bei ebay..^^ 

Ich kenne nur den Klang mit billig Kabeln, aber da gibt's ja schon genug Beweise im Netz, dass zwischen Kabel und Klang nicht wirklich eine Beziehung besteht. Zumindest habe ich dieses Fazit für mich geschlossen.


----------



## aLbErT_94 (18. August 2010)

Nein die hat er nicht 

Okay. Dann kann ich mir das Geld auch sparen. 
Hab dank!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. August 2010)

> Mein Verstärker ist ein Pioneer A-209R ich habe in verschiedenen Foren gelesen das der wohl nicht so gut sein soll! Was ich eigentlich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann! Ich habe ihn jetzt schon 4 Jahre oder so (bin mir nicht ganz sicher) und habe nie iwelche nachteile bemerkt! Mich verunsichern diese Bemerkungen nur! Was könnt ihr zu diesem Gerät sagen?


Lass dich nicht verunsichern. Der A-209R ist ein grundsolider Einstiegs-Verstärker. Solange du den Direct-Modus aktivierst klingt der Verstärker sowieso nicht, er verstärkt einfach nur 



> Thomann.de kenne ich habe dort schon des öfteren gestöbert! Ich kenn kenne leider (verurteilt mich jetzt nicht gleich  ich bin neuling auf dem Gebiet) die Hersteller zum großteil nicht. Da muss ich denn mal glauben das die gut sind


Schau mal nach Nahfeldmonitoren von ESI und Samson in deiner Preisregion. Mit denen machst du im Allgemeinen nix großartig falsch.

EDIT: oh, da hab ich doch glatt übersehen, dass da noch ein paar Posts waren ^^



> Dann werde ich mir mal ein 10m Cinch Kabel besorgen und den PC mit dem  Verstärker verbinden. Gibt es dort eig. Qualitätsmerktmale bei dieser  doch beachtlichen Länge?



Ich habe auch ein 10m Klinke-Cinch-Kabel als Verbindung zwischen PC und Anlage. Erst hatte ich es mit einem ganz billigen probiert, das hatte allerdings einen toten Kanal, war also offensichtlich _zu_ billig  ich hab mir dann noch so eins bestellt und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht verunsichern. Der A-209R ist ein grundsolider Einstiegs-Verstärker. Solange du den Direct-Modus aktivierst klingt der Verstärker sowieso nicht, er verstärkt einfach nur



Irgendwie mag ich das nie glauben... Das Pure Direct wirklich alle Signalwege umgeht, ich weiß nicht, da bin ich etwas skeptisch.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. August 2010)

Naja, zumindest die Klangregelung, also Bass-Regler, Treble-Regler und Loudness-Schaltung werden auf jeden Fall umgangen, denn da kann man mit aktiviertem Source Direct dran rumregeln wie man will. Aber der Rest des Vorverstärkers bleibt bei Source Direct im Signalweg (Lautstärke-Regelung, Eingangsquellenwahlschalter). Das ist auch der Unterschied zum Pure Direct.
Bei Pure Direct wird der Vorverstärker komplett umgangen. Dazu braucht der Verstärker aber einen Pure Direct- bzw. Main-In-Eingang. Da wird der Vollverstärker dann im Prinzip nur als Endstufe genutzt.


----------



## TAZ (19. August 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur den Klang mit billig Kabeln, aber da gibt's ja schon genug Beweise im Netz, dass zwischen Kabel und Klang nicht wirklich eine Beziehung besteht. Zumindest habe ich dieses Fazit für mich geschlossen.



Ein Kabel klingt auf 3 Arten...



Wenn man es an die Wand wirft.
Wenn es dann auf den Boden fällt
Und zum schluss wenn man drauf tritt.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. August 2010)

Ich hoffe einer von euch hier kann mir weiterhelfen. 
Ich hab anfang des Jahres die alten Verstärker meines Vaters bekommen, die ich durch 2 Standlautsprecher ergänzt hab.
Jetzt wollt ich mir mal ordentliche Kopfhörer kaufen, allein schon weil ab 20 Uhr meine Standlautsprecher leiser gedreht werden müssen und ich damit dann auch niemanden mehr stören würde  
So nun zu meinem Problem. 
Entweder die 250 Ohm oder die 80 Ohm Version des Beyerdynamic 770 Pro. 
Hier hab ich das Problem schon einmal grob geschildert. 
Falls es noch Fragen gibt, stellen


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2010)

Bei mir sind mal wieder liquide Mittel frei geworden, die in ein Paar neue LS gepumpt werden. 

Mein Auge fiel auf ein Paar Canton Karat 795 DC

Auslaufmodell auf Grund der Farben und der Technik (die 795 wird nicht mehr auf der Canton Webseite gelistet, nur noch die 790). Dadurch Spot-Billig zu bekommen.

Hauptkonkurrent ist eine Nubert NuVero 4 für etwas mehr Geld (inkl. Standfuß).

Die GLE 490 (und auch der AS125 kommen dafür unter den Hammer).

Habt ihr noch weitere Alternativen parat?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. August 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich das gefühle das die leute hier sich sehr oft neue Lautsprecher kaufen ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bei mir sind mal wieder liquide Mittel frei geworden, die in ein Paar neue LS gepumpt werden.
> 
> Mein Auge fiel auf ein Paar Canton Karat 795 DC
> 
> ...



Du willst ja sicherlich neutralen Klang, oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Du willst ja sicherlich neutralen Klang, oder?



Nicht unbedingt. Ich nehme das, was mir möglichst viel Klang (und bei Bedarf, Pegel) für einen vernünftigen Preis um 1.200 € liefert. Ein LS für ehemals 2.500 € ist da schon mal eine Hausmarke.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. August 2010)

Quadrals Platinum Ultra 9 sind auch echte Sahneschiffchen. Statt 2.000 € aktuell für 1250 € das Paar zu haben.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. August 2010)

So ich war mal wieder nen bischen nach LS suchen und bin auf die Canton Quinton 520 gestoßen. Die haben angeblich einen Frequenzgang bis runter auf 28Hz. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. August 2010)

28 Hz sind doch keine Besonderheit !?


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. August 2010)

Für eine Kompaktbox finde ich das schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. August 2010)

Für eine Kompaktbox ist es tatsächlich ungewöhlich...
Fragt sich nur, ob die Angaben auch eingehalten werden


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. August 2010)

Jetzt habe ich aber nochmal ne Frage :

Was genau kann ich an den Anschluss "External Processor" meines Verstärkers HK6500 von harman kardon hängen ? Es ist ein Ausgangs- und ein Eingangspaar vorhanden 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## The_Freak (21. August 2010)

ähm, eine Canton Quinton 520?!? Hab ich noch nie von gehört, auch google spuckt nix vernünftiges aus?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. August 2010)

Auch werden nie bis 28Hz runter spielen..  Das ist was Subs.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. August 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich aber nochmal ne Frage :
> 
> Was genau kann ich an den Anschluss "External Processor" meines Verstärkers HK6500 von harman kardon hängen ? Es ist ein Ausgangs- und ein Eingangspaar vorhanden
> 
> ...



Equalizer, Echo Gerät, Dolby Surround ProLogic Decoder, oder sonstige Signalprozessoren. 

@KaiHD7960xx Nö 28hz bekommst auch mit guten Standboxen hin  So ganz ohne Subwoofer, machen meine auch ohne probleme.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. August 2010)

> 28hz bekommst auch mit guten Standboxen hin  So ganz ohne Subwoofer, machen meine auch ohne probleme.


 Ja klar, aber sicher nicht von der Stange. Bzw, dann schon in den höheren Preisgefilden..   Du hast doch sicher Selbstbau-Lautsprecher?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. August 2010)

Korrekt sind nicht von der Stange, hab ich mir vor über 10 jahren gebaut, ist ne individuelle zusammenstellung aus Visaton Chassis, ok und sie haben 70Liter pro Box mit nen 12" Bass Chassis.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. August 2010)

Wollt ich doch sagen..^^ Aber die Klipsch hier dürfte auch ganz  gut abgehen..


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. August 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Wollt ich doch sagen..^^ Aber die Klipsch hier dürfte auch ganz  gut abgehen..



Klipsch Palladium. Mindestens 4000 € das Stück, da kann man das schon erwarten 

Wieso verschacherst du eigentlich schon wieder deine LS?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. August 2010)

Lange Geschichte, die langsam ihren Lauf nahm. Da ich bald mit meiner Freundin zusammen ziehe, wollen wir uns etwas optisch ansprechenderes gönnen..   Aber mehr dazu wenn's soweit ist. 
Aktuell nutze ich meine LS eh kaum, daher kann ich das vorrübergehend verkraften.

Klanglich bin sehr zufrieden mit den LS. Aber optisch machen z.B. Wharfedale Diamonds etwas mehr. Ich muss aber noch ne Laden finden, wo ich die mal Probe hören kann. Eilt aber auch nicht.

edit:
Außerdem hab ich schon seit längerem überlegt die Rears eh durch Wharfedale Dipol-Lautsprecher zuersetzen. Die Monitor 220 sind ja schon ziemlich wuchtig als Rears und da ich die Rears eh als "Small" im AVR einstelle, kommen eh nur Frequenzen über 80Hz dort an.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. August 2010)

Wenn die bessere Hälfte das Heft in die Hand nimmt 

Stimmt natürlich. Als Rears doch schon sehr wuchtig diese 220er.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. August 2010)

@Kai: jetz verschärbelst du also meine armen Monitor 220?? Frechheit


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

So Leute, bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einem Verstärker, der auf mein Schreibtisch passt. Im Moment steht mein Denon-Receiver unter dem Tisch und ich muss die Lautstärker mit meinem großen Zeh regeln 

Habt ihr eine Idee ?
Es sollen zwei Magnat Quantum 503-Boxen befeuert werden


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. August 2010)

Du kannst es ja mal mit diesem Dynavox-Verstärker probieren. Aber du darfst bei dem Teil nicht zu viel erwarten...aber zumindest ist er relativ klein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Passen denn da ganz normale Lautsprecherkabel ran ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. August 2010)

ja na klar, der hat ganz normale Lautsprecherklemmen


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. August 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> ähm, eine Canton Quinton 520?!? Hab ich noch nie von gehört, auch google spuckt nix vernünftiges aus?



Komisch, "mein" Google schon: canton quinto 520 - Google-Suche

Unter anderem auch den Link zur Hifi-Wiki.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> jetz verschärbelst du also meine armen Monitor 220?? Frechheit



Hehe, ich weiß, ich weiß..^^ 

Wie gesagt stehen die Wharfendale Diamond bei uns hoch im Kurs und die Jamo S. Die neue Jamo S 608 hat es mir auch angetan. Bei der könnte man auch für Filme auf nen Bass verzichten. Aber wie gesagt ich muss erstmal gucken, wo ich die Probe hören kann. 

Über ne Amazon-Rezension über die JBL Northridge 80 (welche ich aufgrund des angeblichen starken Tiefgangs interessant fand) bin ich auf auf die Teufel Ultima 60 aufmerksam geworden. Die Rezension handelt von einem direkten Vergleich der beiden LS. 
Was mich bei Teufel abschreckt, ist diese Geheimnistuherei mit technischen Daten? Ist das noch seriös? Aber aufgrund des Rückgaberechtes bei Nicht-Gefallen evtl das Risiko wert. :/


----------



## Zerebo (22. August 2010)

Schau doch mal hier und lad das Handbuch runter(unten),da steht was zu den technischen Daten:
Ultima 60 - Stereo Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. August 2010)

Danke für den Link!

Okay, die Angaben sind aber nicht so dolle..^^ Und 4Ohm Impendance passt noch gerade eben bei mir. Bei anderen Receiver könnt's da schon Probleme geben.

Mir fehlt da die Angabe von z.B. 40Hz-24Khz..:/


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. August 2010)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Schau doch mal hier und lad das Handbuch runter(unten),da steht was zu den technischen Daten:
> Ultima 60 - Stereo Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel



Aber wieder nichts zum Frequenzgang und dem Pegelabfall.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

@ a_fire_inside_1988 : Okay, gibt es da vllt. noch was besseres ? Immerhin stecke ich da meine Sennheiser-Kopfhörer ran  Sollte aber wirklich kleiner als die normalen Verstärker sein 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Gast12348 (22. August 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ a_fire_inside_1988 : Okay, gibt es da vllt. noch was besseres ? Immerhin stecke ich da meine Sennheiser-Kopfhörer ran  Sollte aber wirklich kleiner als die normalen Verstärker sein
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny



Wieviel geld willst / kannst den ausgeben ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Naja, eigentlich ziemlich egal, ich möchte einfach nur, dass er klein ist


----------



## Gast12348 (22. August 2010)

Bitteschön, die Technischen daten sehen ziemlich gut aus. 
Pro-Ject Stereo Box - HiFinesse Audio/Video GmbH


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. August 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!
> 
> Okay, die Angaben sind aber nicht so dolle..^^ Und 4Ohm Impendance passt noch gerade eben bei mir. Bei anderen Receiver könnt's da schon Probleme geben.
> 
> Mir fehlt da die Angabe von z.B. 40Hz-24Khz..:/



Typisch Teufel, Hauptsache bei jeder Serie wird andere Materialen verwendet, DAS ist wichtig...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Was haltet ihr davon einen Aktiv-Subwoofer als "Verstärker" zu nutzen ?
Ich dachte nicht, dass der Verstärker so teuer werden kann (335 €)


----------



## Gast12348 (22. August 2010)

Was ich dir auch empfehlen kann, ne kleine Fisher anlage, nämlich die hier, die hatte ich auch mal 
Fisher CA-M101 + FM-M101 bei eBay.de: Verstärker (endet 11.09.10 07:50:03 MESZ)

http://cgi.ebay.de/kleine-Fisher-Stereoanlage-Boxen-/390227264403


Der Verstärker ist nen kleiner feiner Amp, hat nen guten klang, und ausreichend Leistung. Fisher dürfte hier eher ne unbekannte marke sein stammt ursprünglich aus Amerika, ist aber vergleichbar mit den Hifi größen hier, haben damals teilweise richtig gute HighEnd anlagen gebaut und viele Inovationen in den Markt gebracht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

OK, werde ich mir mal angucken, danke für den Tipp 

Ganz kurze Frage :

Magnat Quantum 503 oder Nubert nuBox 381 ?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. August 2010)

Kommt drauf an worauf du stehst. Natürlicher Klang oder leicht warmer Klang? Du solltest dir die Quantum im Laden anhören. Wenn Sie dir gefällt, dann nimm diese. Ansonsten hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit die Nubox zu testen und auch wieder zurück zu schicken.

edit:
wie wäre es mit der Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 oder der Jamo S 606?


----------



## Gast12348 (22. August 2010)

Ich würd zu den Nuberts Tendieren, die machen auf mich nen hochwertigeren eindruck, und haben scheinbar nette Elektronik Features da alle speaker und die weiche gegen überlastung geschüzt sind. Aber natürlich sollte der kang auch nen kriterium sein, aber dazu kann ich leider nix sagen.
Optisch würden sie auch besser zu dem Fisher passen, wenn du dich für ihn entscheidest.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. August 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt übrigens die Canton Quinto 520 für 65€ das Paar inkl. Versand bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gegönnt. Bin mal gespannt wie die mit der Siemens RP/RE 666 Kombo zusammen klingen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. August 2010)

Na da bin ich auch mal gespannt!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Die Magnat Quantum 503 besitze ich ja schon


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. August 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Na da bin ich auch mal gespannt!



Super! Bilder werde ich dann wohl auch machen müssen für euch.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. August 2010)

Hehe.. kannste ja in nem Album hochladen. Dauert doch nur 5min. ^^

@ Johnny: ich vergaß..   Dann behalte die doch einfach.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. August 2010)

Ich habe ja meine Teufel Anlage verkauft und seitdem läuft bei mir ja die Kombo aus besagtem Verstärker (ist ja glaube ich eine Vor- / Endstufen Kombi) und den Lautsprechern aus der Yamaha Pianocraft Anlage und das hört sich schon viel besser an als die Teufel Anlage . Ich weiß garnicht, wie ich das über 1 Jahr damit ausgehalten habe. Aber man lernt ja immer dazu .


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. August 2010)

Sind das die Nubox 481 in deinem Wohnzimmer? Ich irgendwie dachte ich immer du hättest ein Canton Set..^^ Muss wohl an dem fetten Subwoofer liegen. Der fällt direkt ins Auge..


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. August 2010)

Also in meiner Heimkinoanlage stehen oder hängen Nubert Lautsprecher, nur der Subwoofer ist von Canton, habe den damals sehr günstig bekommen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. August 2010)

Schaut jedenfalls sehr gut aus. Und was sagen die Nachbarn, wenn du nen Film guckst?  Bei wird so nen riesiger Sub nicht reinkommen. Außer ich ziehe bald in nen kleines Häusschen (die Preise sind gerade so verdammt gut^^).


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. August 2010)

Die haben noch nie was gesagt, da sind meine Eltern eher das Problem . Aber seitdem ich den Subwoofer quer gelegt habe scheint der entkoppelt zu sein, oder jedenfalls mehr als vorher. Meine Eltern bekommen das jetzt viel wenige mit als vorher. Jetzt kann ich meine Filme in der Woche wenigstens vernünftig genießen, zwar nicht so wie am Wochende aber dann gucke ich halt die Filme mit dem Bombastsound dann.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. August 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich habe ja meine Teufel Anlage verkauft und seitdem läuft bei mir ja die Kombo aus besagtem Verstärker (ist ja glaube ich eine Vor- / Endstufen Kombi) und den Lautsprechern aus der Yamaha Pianocraft Anlage und das hört sich schon viel besser an als die Teufel Anlage . Ich weiß garnicht, wie ich das über 1 Jahr damit ausgehalten habe. Aber man lernt ja immer dazu .



Ja man lernt und lernt, sons wärs Leben ja sinnlos... 

Mal schauen, wie lange das bei mir noch dauert mit den neuen LS. Zurzeit siehts geldmäßig nach einem Monat nicht soo schlecht aus


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. August 2010)

Sollen deine Klipsch etwa weichen?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. August 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Magnat Quantum 503 oder Nubert nuBox 381 ?


Die hier sind auch fein. Machen auch optisch was und das Angebot ist net schlecht.
Wharfedale Diamond 10.3, neuwertig !!!!!! bei eBay.de: (endet 22.08.10 19:29:39 MESZ)


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. August 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Sollen deine Klipsch etwa weichen?



Sicher


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. August 2010)

Mann, kauf dir nächstes mal direkt was gescheites..   Immer diese nach und nach Aurfrüster..


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Naja, ich habe gemerkt, dass die Qunatum 503-Boxen ein bisl zum Dröhnen neigen  Mit meinem Denon-Receiver habe ich das ein klein wenig in den Griff gekriegt (Treble gesenkt)  Ich hoffe das ist bei den nubert-Boxen nicht so...oder neigen Kompaktboxen immer zum Dröhnen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. August 2010)

Dröhnen?  Hast du die als gebraucht gekauft? Bei mir dröhnen keine Boxen. 

Beschreibmal das Dröhnen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Naja, es ist so, als wenn man Treble richtig hoch setzt


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2010)

Ich hab nochnie nen Dröhnen um die 6500Hz gehört, da wo der Treble-Regler ansetzt für gewöhnlich .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich es genau beschreiben soll...
Die Mitten und Tiefen klingen so verwaschen, mann kann nicht so den Unterschied feststellen...


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. August 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Mann, kauf dir nächstes mal direkt was gescheites..   Immer diese nach und nach Aurfrüster..



Ich kenn da noch jemanden, der pünktlich jeden Monat sein altes Sys verkauft.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. August 2010)

> Ich weiß nicht wie ich es genau beschreiben soll...
> Die Mitten und Tiefen klingen so verwaschen, mann kann nicht so den Unterschied feststellen...



Vielleicht falsch aufgestellt? Kompakte mit BR-Öffnung hinten sollten ein bisschen Abstand zur Wand haben...ansonsten kannst du von den 503ern natürlich keinen absolut klaren Klang erwarten, ist die zweitkleinste Serie bei Magnat...die Quantum 503er kommen ja gleich nach den Monitor Supreme...die haben also durchaus noch ihre Schwächen...ne Nubox 381 wird da schon deutlich besser klingen...oder eine Quantum 603  wäre nur ne Idee wenn dir die Abstimmung der Magnats grundsätzlich gefällt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Kann es auch daran liegen, dass ich die Lautsprecherkabel an "LOW" angeschlossen habe ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. August 2010)

hast du denn die Blechbrücken drin gelassen die Low und High verbinden? Wenn ja, dann liegts nicht daran.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Ja, habe ich 

Wie viel Entfernung braucht denn die Box zur Wand ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. August 2010)

naja, man sagt so 30cm sollten es sein...ich hab meine 603er aber wesentlich näher an der Wand, so haben sie noch ein wenig mehr Druck...aber dröhnen tun sie trotzdem nicht ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Könnt ihr euch erklären, dass die Boxen nur 58-20.000 Hz leisten können ?
Meine Quantum 503 leisten 30-55000 Hz...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. August 2010)

> Meine Quantum 503 leisten 30-55000 Hz...



machen sie ganz sicher nicht. Auf diese Angaben kann man sich überhaupt nicht verlassen. Die kommen bei -3dB vllt. auf 70Hz runter, mehr ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. August 2010)

Meinst du, dass dieses Modul wirklich das bringt, was es verspricht ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. August 2010)

bei nubert-Lautsprecher ja, das hört/liest man sehr oft, dass es tatsächlich mehr Tiefgang bringt, allerdings geht das auf Kosten des Pegels...
bei anderen Lautsprechern als nubis kann es was bringen, muss aber nicht, es kann auch durchaus mit ABL-Modul schlechter klingen...die ABLs sind halt auf die nubis abgestimmt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Okay, wo müsste ich das Modul denn anschließen ?
Geht das überhaupt an mein Denon DRA-295


----------



## nyso (23. August 2010)

Welche Lautsprechermarken könnt ihr eigentlich empfehlen?
Also wenn ich mir den ganzen Kram selber baue?

Verstärker ist bald ein Denon PMA-560, und ich mag Techno. Außerdem sind die Nachbarn selten zu Hause.

Welche Lautsprecherfirma bietet sich da an?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Ich denke normalerweise schleift man das Gerät durch, das geht bei Amps bei dennen man Vor und Endstufe auftrennen kann da wird das ding dazwischen geschalten, oder direkt am eingang, also Quasi vom CD Player in das teil, und vom den Teil in den Verstärker. 

Allerdings bin ich bei dem gerät nen bisl skeptisch ob das wirklich so nen wunderteil ist was aus Kompaktboxen den Bass von Standboxen zaubern kann.

@nyso was willst ausgeben ?


----------



## nyso (23. August 2010)

So wenig wie möglich^^

Also erstmal 50€ für ein Paar, nächsten Monat nochmal 50€ fürs andere Paar.

Was genau brauche ich überhaupt für Lautsprecher? 
Sehe hier grad was es alles für verschiedene Sorten gibt


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

50€ ? Willst du Selbstbauen ? Dafür bekommst du allenfalls mal das Holz fürn Selbstbau  
Ich empfehle dir von Selbstzusammenstellung und eigenbau die Finger zu lassen, bei sowas brauchts viel erfahrung besonders beim Selbstzusammenstellen, bevor ich meine Boxen gebaut hab die für mich perfekt sind, hab ich davor 4-5 pärchen gebaut die aber allesamt nicht so prikelnd waren. 

Falls du aber bisl mehr geld locker machen kannst, naja eigentlich bisl arg viel mehr  Dann schau mal bei Visaton vorbei, die haben viele zusammenstellungen und Bausätze mit Bauvorschlägen zum nachbauen, da brauchs nur Handwerkliches geschick. 

Aber wie schon gesagt 50€ fürn Pärchen Lautsprecher bei dem Denon den du dir holen willst ist wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen.
Les dich mal ins thema ein http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/index.htm?/hifi/aka_bau.htm auf der Seite gibts auch interesannte Visaton Bausätze.


----------



## nyso (23. August 2010)

Mehr geht grad halt nicht^^

In ein paar Wochen sieht das dann wieder anders aus, da wird dann schwereres Geschütz aufgefahren, aber erstmal brauch ich überhaupt was

Aktuell hab ich einen grottigen Subwoofer einer billigen 5.1 Anlage und einen Magnat Center als Lautsprecher am Radio, welches al Mic per Klinke am Rechner hängt

Und DAS will ich dem DENON, der morgen hoffentlich kommt, nun wirklich nicht antuen
Material krieg ich auch kostenlos, und handwerkliches Geschick wäre auch nicht das Ding^^

Edit: Und da die eh wieder weg kommen wenn ich mehr Geld hab müssen die auch nicht perfekt werden, quasi auch schonmal zum Üben. Learning by doing^^


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Bleibt aber noch das problem das du für 50€ evt das Verkablungsmaterial und die Frequenzweichen bekommst beim Selbstbau, selbstbau klingt zwar vieleicht billig, ist aber alles andere als Billig, ganz ehrlich Boxen von der Stange sind in der Hinsicht defiitiv billiger. 
Selbst wenn du die billigsten Basschassis z.b nuzt dann sind da pro Chassis schonmal 26€ weg, also 52€ fürs Pärchen, dann fehlen die Frequenzweichen, Mitteltöner und Hochtöner, oder evt ein MittelHochtöner wenns denn nur 2 wege sein sollen. 

Extrem wichtig beim Selbstbau das du für jedes Chassis die TSP Daten hast und mit einem programm z.b Lscad die berechnungen für die Box machst, d.h Volumen Berechnen, Frequenzweiche berechnen lassen, Länge des BR Rohr berechnen, usw. 

Aber wie gesagt 50€ für nen Pärchen Lautsprecher ist definitiv zu wenig. Learning by doing ist da auch nicht, es brauch einfach nen haufen Theorie um da was zu machen, Learning bei Doing bezieht sich da nur auf die Konstruktion der Gehäuse und verarbeitung.

Edit : 
Das allerbilligste was du machen könntest, wär ein Backloaded Horn zu bauen mit nem Breitbänder, z.b das Viech ( klingt komisch aber die Box heist wirklich so ) da kostet ein ! Lautsprecher 40€ rum, da brauchste auch keine Frequenzweiche. Allerdings hat die sache ein paar hacken. Ein Horn zu bauen ist kein zuckerschlecken, das ist wirklich eher was für Boxenbau Profis, weil die verarbeitung wirklich tip top sein muss damit die gut klingen. Und der andere Hacken, die sind eigentlich besonders für Techno nicht geeignet, das sind eher die Feinzeicher worüber man Jazz und Rock geniesen kann. Und der nächste hacken beim Selbstbau ( eigentlich allgemein bei jeder neuen Box ) die müssen eingespielt werden ! Also anklemmen und aufdrehen ist nicht, dann wird der klang immer bescheidener. Speziel bei den Viechern sollte der Breitbänder um die 2 monate rum eingespielt werden, was unter anderem der Sicke aus Pappe und der Steifen membran zu verdanken ist. Befolgt man diese regel nicht, ruiniert man sich die Lautsprecher.

Das wären dann diese hier http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/index.htm?/hifi/viech.htm und die brauchen sich nicht vor Nubert und Konsorten zu verstecken, hat schon nen grund warum die Cheap Trick genannt werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Was haltet ihr von aktiven Lautsprechern für meine PC statt der Magnat-Denon Kombi ? Könnt ihr mir gute empfehlen ?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Geht natürlich auch, hier mal kleine auswahl 
Aktive Nahfeldmonitore

Nur Finger weg von Behringer ! Und noch zu beachten wäre, die Lautsprecher sind drauf ausgelegt das die Hörerposition relativ nahe ist, das heist auf Entfernung klingen die nicht mehr sooo super, das volle potential reizt man aus wenn man so um einen meter entfernt sizt und die boxen im 60° Winkel zu einem "zeigen"


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Passen meine Magnat-Boxen auf diese Ständer ?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Nachmessen ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Also die Glasplatte ist 14x14 cm groß, eine Magnat-Box ist 26x20 
Kann ich die trotzdem raufstellen ?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Gehen tut das bestimmt  Ist halt nicht ganz so sicher dann, aber das sind Boxen allgemein nicht wenn sie auf solchen ständern sitzen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Ja, ich würde ja auch einen anderen nehmen. Es ist bloß so, dass die Ständer die optimale Höhe haben...


----------



## Blutstoff (23. August 2010)

Notfalls kannst du die Lautsprecher auch mit Klebeband auf der Unterseite fixieren. Dann können sie nicht mehr wegrutschen oder runterfallen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Stimmt, das ist ne gute Idee 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 3-Wege geschlossen und 3-Wege Bassreflex ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. August 2010)

Ein 3-Wege-geschlossen-System hat halt kein Bassreflexrohr und braucht deshalb ein größeres Gehäuse um den gleichen Tiefgang wie ein Bassrefelxgehäuse zu erreichen. Dafür sagt man Geschlossenen Systemen aber einen präziseren Tiefton nach.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Die Bassreflex Box hat nen port wo nochmal zusätzlich tiefe Töne rauskommen, mal ganz simpel erklärt. Kannst ja mal in Google Helmholtz Resonator suchen, das beschreibt das Bassreflex Prinzip.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Okay, danke für die Erklärung 

Schadet es einem der Teile, wenn ich einen Lautsprecher der Quantum 503 auf meinen Denon DRA-295 stelle ?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Schaden nicht wirklich, aber sollte man nicht machen, wegen der Kühlung vom Amp unter anderem.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Aber, dass feine Elektronik im Receiver kaputt geht, kann nicht sein ??

An die Belüftung habe ich auch schon gedacht. Die Boxen stehen aber nicht direkt auf dem Boden der Boxen, sondern auf Füßen, die die Boxen selber einen halben Zentimeter höher ragen lassen


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Halber Zentimeter is zu wenig, sollten schon 1-2 cm luft dazwischen sein damit der Kamineffekt auch richtig arbeiten kann. 

Die Elektronik wird zwar nicht kaputt gehen, aber es veringert die Lebenszeit schon wenn da nen Hitzestau ist und z.b die Siebelkos in der Hitze stehen ( die trocknen irgendwann auch mal aus ) 
Der Amp ansich wird aber denk ich ne schutzschaltung haben das er bei überhitzung ausschaltet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Ok, danke für die Hilfe 

Kennt einer von euch die Technics SB-EX 3 ?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Baujahr 1992, 3 Wege Bassreflex, np damals 800DM, 

Was willst wissen ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Naja, können sie mit High-End-Lautsprechern mithalten ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. August 2010)

Definiere High-End...was ist denn High-End für dich? Focal Utopia Grande, Burmester, mbl Xtreme 101? Der Begriff ist irgendwie absolut nichtssagend...


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Nein, wobei das natürlich auch ne definitionssache ist, was ist den HighEnd für dich ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Naja, merkt man den Unterschied zu Magnat Quantum 503 Boxen 

Falls jemand die mb quart 850S kennt...sind die besser als die von Technics ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. August 2010)

Besser als die Quantum 503 sind sie, ja...zum Vergleich mit den mb Quart kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Nen unterschied wirste definitiv merken  Die Magnat sind billigheimer, die Technics sind da schon bisl wertiger. Gegen die MB Quart dürften die Technics aber keine chance haben. 

Es kommt natürlich aber auch auf den Amp drauf an, die Technics brauchen Power da sie nen niedrigen Wirkungsgrad von 83db haben wärend die MB Quart nen 90db Wirkungsgrad haben. 
Die MB Quart hat zufällig mein mitbewohner und die klingen schon sehr gut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Ich habe ja die mb quart 850 S auch. Befeuert werden die von einem harman kardon HK 6500 

Kennt hier jemand die mb quart 610 S ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Du fragst sachen  

Ich kenn sie nicht vom klang her, ich denke die meisten hier werden die garnicht kennen weil die schon sehr alt sind, 87er bj aber die zählen schon zu den verdammt guten Boxen, preis damals 1600DM. Haben damals in div Tests mit Spitzenklasse abgeschnitten.

Aber das auch wieder geschmackssache was den klang angeht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Meine Fragen sind total nerdig ich weiß 
Hier kommt aber leider noch eine :

Im Moment besitze ich ja die 850 S. Die haben ja zwei 195mm Tieftöner, einen  100mm Mitteltöner und einen 25mm Titankalotte Hochtöner pro Box.

Die 610 S haben einen 205mm Tieftöner, einen 50mm Supronylkalotte Mitteltöner und einen 25 mm Titankalotte Hochtöner.

Könnte es nicht sein, dass die 610 S sogar einen besseren Sound haben als die 850 S ?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Bedingt durch die kalotten dürfte der Mittelton bereich besser geprägt sein ( ich liebe Kalotten Sound ) allerdings dürfte aufgrund der niedrigen Membranfläche der Mitteltieton bereich nicht so ausgeprägt sein, da der Tieftöner nen größeres klangspektrum abdecken muss. Was bei den 850ern nicht so ist. Aber das sind spekulationen meinerseits ! 

Ne mischung aus beiden wär nett  So hab ich meine Boxen auch gebaut, 4 Wege Systeme, nen Tieftöner, nen Mitteltieftöner, ne Mittelton kalotte, und ne Hochton Kalotte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Kann ich nicht einfach beide Paare an dem Verstärker betreiben ?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Kommt auf mehrere Faktoren drauf an. 

Und zwar, erstens ob dein Amp die möglichkeit hat 2 Lautsprecher paare anzuschliesen, wenn ja wär wichtig zu wissen wie die geschalten werden. Bei Parralelschaltung muss der Amp zwingend 2ohm Stabil sein, bei Reihenschaltung wärs kein problem weil du dann auf 8ohm kommst.

Tante Edith meint : 

Also grad mal nachgeschaut, 2 Paare kannst du anklemmen, du kannst auch beide Anschliesen, nur dürfen die auf garkeinen fall zusammenlaufen ! Also entweder Lautsprecher A oder B aber nicht A und B zusammen, da der Amp nicht 2ohm laststabil ist. Steht auch aufm Amp hinten drauf, wenn A und B zusammen laufen müssen beide Lautsprecher zwingend 8 ohm haben da sie Paralel geschalten werden, und zwei mal 4 ohm paralel ergeben 2 ohm.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Was genau meinst du mit "zusammenlaufen" 

Ich würde die 610 S als Paar #1 und die 850 S als Paar #2 anschließen...


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Nun du hast die möglichkeit beide Paare gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen, das darfst du aber auf keinen fall machen weil dein Verstärker das nicht arg lang überleben dürfte  

Und nochwas bei den Boxen, dreh dein Amp niemals mehr als 3/4 auf ! Kalotten reagieren extrem empfindlich auf Clipping, und wenn dann eine mal hinüber ist bei den Boxen wirds sehr teuer ! Eine Kalotte dürfte schon so viel kosten wie deine beiden Magnat Quantum zusammen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Ich kann die Boxen *nicht* gleichzeitg laufen lassen ? 

Gibt es da nicht i-eine Möglichkeit ?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. August 2010)

Nein die 610S und die 850S kannst du nicht gleichzeitig laufen lassen. 
Möglichkeiten gibts natürlich schon, du besorgst dir nen Hochwertigen Amp der 2ohm Laststabil ist  
Oder du besorgst dir nen hochleistungswiederstand um wieder auf die 4 ohm zu kommen, aber das ist absolut sinnlos weils den Sound beinflusst und zweitens auch verdammt teuer.

Also dann lieber nen Hochwertigen Amp kaufen der gleich Leistung Satt hat, ist auch schonender für die Lautsprecher.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2010)

Was wär das denn für ein Verstärker, gib mal ein Beispiel


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

puh also neugeräte kann ich dir keine nennen, damit kannste mich jagen  

Als bsp wäre da dieser hier 
Yamaha AX-550 Natural Sound Verstärker in TITAN bei eBay.de: Vollverstärker (endet 02.09.10 10:14:41 MESZ)

Jene hier, aber das nur ne Endstufe ! 
Yamaha M-50 Endstufe guter zustand edeles Teil bei eBay.de: Vollverstärker (endet 26.08.10 16:22:39 MESZ)

Yamaha AX-570 kräftiger Vollverstärker+1 J Garantie bei eBay.de: Vollverstärker (endet 28.08.10 22:30:07 MESZ)

Dampfhammer der sogar 1 ohm abkann, pumpt an 2 ohm 2*440Watt ( dynamisch ) raus. Frisst aber dementsprechend auch power aus der Steckdose  
Yamaha AX-900 Highend Vollverstärker Bolide bei eBay.de: Vollverstärker (endet 10.09.10 21:04:05 MESZ)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Und an die alle könnte ich bedenkenlos die beiden Paare (850 S und 610 S anschließen) ?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

So siehts aus, nur bei der M50 da brauchst du nen Vorverstärker, hab die nur mal mit reingenommen weils einfach ne sehr feine Endstufe ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Und wieviel kostet so ein Vorverstärker ?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Also ich sags gleich mal so wenn die M50 für 200€ weggeht dann wars nen super schnäppchen ( und ich beis mir mal kräftig in arsch *g* ) Also da kannst auch mal damit rechnen das die über 200€ bringen wird. Nen guter Vorverstärker nun rechne da mal nochmal mit mindestens ! 200€ 

Z.b der die Yamaha C60 würde sehr gut zur M50 passen. 
*Yamaha C - 60 Vorverstärker - High End - WIE NEU - TOP bei eBay.de: Vorverstärker (endet 28.08.10 21:04:15 MESZ)

Oder die CX-50 ( gehört ursprünglich zur M50 endstufe ) 
Yamaha CX-50 Vorverstärker mit 12M GARANTIE bei eBay.de: Vorverstärker (endet 01.09.10 22:52:07 MESZ)

Und noch ne CX-70 
Yamaha Vorverstärker CX-70 bei eBay.de: Verstärker (endet 30.08.10 11:27:21 MESZ)

Aber ich bin der meinung keinen Amp aus privater hand zu kaufen wenn der schon seine 20 jahre aufm Buckel hat, du weist nie wie die behandelt worden sind, ob die im Keller lagen oder aufm Dachboden. Da zahl ich lieber paar euro mehr und kauf die bei nem Händler wo sie überholt wurden.
Einzige ausnahme bilden Liebhaber die wissen was sie haben, die behandeln ihre schätze auch gut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Was ist hiermit ?
Ist das das Modell aus deinem Link ?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Jap das ist ne M50 die ich auch gepostet hab, also ne reine endstufe, aber hier trifft genau der fall zu den ich schon gesagt hab. Du weist nicht was mit dem ding passiert ist, sie schaut auch sehr sehr ramponiert aus die lag auch bestimmt lange zeit irgendwo in ner Ecke im keller rum und wurd von einer ecke in die andere "geworfen". Wenn die immer in betrieb gewesen wäre, dann hätte sie nicht solche gebrauchsspuren.
Da würd ich eher abstand von halten, das war definitiv kein Liebhaber stück.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Aber, wenn er mir doch versichert, dass sie funktioniert, ist doch alles gut, oder ?
Außerdem, wenn man die ein bisl aufarbeitet, sieht sie sicher bald wieder aus wie neu


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Klar muss sie Funktionieren, aber ! Der hat sie sicher nicht ne Woche am Stück getestet, sondern einmal angeschlossen, geht an macht Sound, und wird als Funktionstüchtig verkauft. Wer weis wie das aussieht wenn sie mal ne Woche läuft und dann den geist aufgibt. 

Wenn das ding im Keller lag, dann hat sie Feuchtigkeit gezogen, kann schädlich für Kabel und Lötstellen sein. Wenn sie aufm Dachboden rumlag dann war das der Tod für die Kondensatoren, mit kaputten Kondensatoren funktioniert sie zwar noch, aber klingt einfach mieserabel. 
Und wie gesagt so wie die aussieht wurde die nie gepflegt geschweige den gut behandelt. 

Vertrau mir  Ich hab da schon meine erfahrungen, besonders was alte Verstärker angeht, das meine Leidenschaft und Hobby. 

Und nochwas, wenn das alles nich so gravierend wäre dann würd ich die warscheinlich sofort kaufen für den Preis


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Ok überrredet, dann lasse ich die Finger von dem Teil 

Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz, was der Vorverstärker zu tun hat 
Muss der denn so hochwertig sein ?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Der Vorverstärker beinhaltet den Lautstärke Regler, die Klangsteuerung, und die Quellenwahl. 
Eine Kette kann nur so stark sein wie ihr schwächstes Glied, d.h ist der Vorverstärker grottig kann die Endstufe noch so HighEnd sein du wirst trotzdem nen schlechten klang haben. 

Aber wenn echt nen Boliden haben willst und nicht mit Vor und Endstufe rummachen willst, dann schau dir den verlinkten AX-900 Vollverstärker an.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Ist der denn genau so gut, wie die M-50 + Vorverstärker ?
Leider finde ich den AX-900 optisch gar nicht ansprechend


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Nun die M50 ist schon nen stück hochwertiger. Aber der AX-900 ist absolut nicht von schlechten Eltern. 
Aber als kleiner vergleich der AX-900 hat um die 1300DM gekostet, die M50 allein schon 1500DM 
Ist halt nen anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Na dann werde ich mich mal auf die M-50 schmeißen ne 
Ist ja auf jeden Fall auch ne Langzeitinvestition 

Nochmal zu dem Vorverstärker :
Würdest du einen Vollverstärker nehmen, der sich auftrennen lässt oder einen reinen Vorverstärker ?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Ne Langzeit investition ist das auf jeden fall vorrausgesezt ist eben das sie gepflegt sind wie schon gesagt. Und bedenke allein nüzt die M-50 nichts. Mein ältester Amp z.b ist aus den 70er Jahren, dann habsch noch einen irgendwas um BJ 75 rum absolutes Monster. 

Was den Vollverstärker angeht, da ich nen verspielter Typ bin würd ich eher einen nehmen wo sie Aufteilbar ist ( ist bei den meisten meiner Amps auch der Fall ) hast halt den vorteil irgendwann mal so spielerreien wie nen Eq oder sonstige Effektgeräte zwischenzuklemmen, oder eben nur die Endstufe zu nutzen, mach ich aktuell auch, ich missbrauche nen alten Onkyo Boliden als reine Endstufe fürn Subwoofer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Die Links, die du mir genannt hattest waren doch alles reine Vorverstärker, oder ?
Was kannst du mir denn für aufteilbare Vollverstärker empfehlen ?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Die ich gepostet hab sind alle aufteilbar  Ich sag mal so bei hochwertigen Vollverstärkern ist das die Regel zumindest war es damals mal so.
 Nur eben wie gesagt die M50 is ne Endstufe. 
Hier hab ich z.b auch eines der Original prospekte von Yamaha da steht auch bisl was zur M50 ab seite 9 
http://vintage-hifi.at/Kataloge/Katalog 1982-1983 A-279W.pdf


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Also, ich werde glaube ich erstmal die Endstufe kaufen und dann kann ich immernoch gucken, welchen Verstärker ich nehme 

Danke bis hierhin, ich geh jetzt ins Bett, schließlich muss ich um 6:30 schon wieder aufstehen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Vorverstärker  Mehr brauchst nicht mehr bei der Endstufe, wie gesagt les dir mal das Prospekt durch da stehen auch paar interesante features drinne. 

Aber ich wollt auch grad schreiben cas ich mich in die falle hau, muss ja auch raus  
guts nächtle


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2010)

Wieso willst du zwei Lautsprecherpaare gleichzeitig laufen lassen ? Das macht mehr Probleme als es Vorteile geben könnte (Auslöschungen, schlechtere Bühne und Ortung, ...).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Da bin ich mir ja noch nicht sicher 
Trotzdem wollte ich schon immer eine Endstufe im System zu hängen haben 

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich ja dann noch ein Vorverstärker brauchem habe ich noch eine Frage :
Es wäre ja schlau, sich jetzt einen Vorverstärker mit digitalen Ein- und Ausgängen zu kaufen, oder ? Geht das ? Die Endstufe analog einschleifen und z.B. den Fernseher digital anschließen ?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Würde theoretisch funktionieren, wenn du eine Vorverstärker mit Digital eingängen findest. 
Da müst man evt mal bei Kenwood aus den 90er Jahren schauen, die hochwertigen dürften nen Digital eingang habe, hab auch nen Kenwood Stereo Amp von 91 der hat auf jeden fall 3 Digital Optische eingänge.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Wie ist denn die genaue Bezeichnung ?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Von meinem Amp ? KA-93 den wirste aber hier nicht finden, ist nen absolut seltenes Stück was in Deutschland so nie verkauft werden durfte aus Lizenzgründen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2010)

Kennst du einen vergleichbaren ?
Gibt es denn überhaupt einen großen Unterschied zwischen einer analogen und digitalen Verbindung ? Also klanglich meine ich...


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. August 2010)

Ist schon etwas übertrieben, für mb Quart da ne Vor/Endstufen Kombi aufzufahren.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2010)

Wieso übertrieben ? Schonmal paar gute Mb Quart gehört ?  

@Johnny momentan hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2010)

Dass ein Verstärker aufteilbar ist, sieht man doch ganz einfach daran, dass er einen Pre-Out hat, oder ?


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

So, danke für eure Tipps mit den Lautsprechern. Scheint wohl für 50€ nix gutes zum Basteln oder fertig zu geben, also hab ich ganz tief ins Täschchen gegriffen und mir zwei Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 in Schwarz für nur 160€ gekauft
Die sollten dann morgen ankommen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. August 2010)

viel spaß mit dem System!


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

Danke, werd ich hoffentlich haben

Eben noch 5 Meter, 3,5 mm Stereo-Klinke auf 2x Chinch: Amazon.de: Elektronik und Oehlbach Lautsprecherkabel 2x2,50mm² transparent 10m: Amazon.de: Elektronik gekauft^^

Ich hoffe man merkt den Unterschied zu  0,50€ Chinchkabeln und alter 1,5mm Litze^^


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

Ohne dich groß entäuschen zu wollen, aber nen unterschied wirste da nicht hören  Wenn man nen unterschied hören könnte, dann müste die Anlage schon etwas mehr wert sein. Aber es gibt keine unterschiede.


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

Naja, zumindest siehts besser aus


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

Die verarbeitung ist halt hochwertiger, es kommt bei weiten nicht so schnell zum kabelbruch wie bei billigkabeln, daher ist das schon ne gute investition, solang man jetz nicht 50€ für sowas ausgibt.


----------



## Witcher (25. August 2010)

wo wir wieder mal beim Thema Kabel Voodoo  wären


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

bei 5m und ner guten anlage könnte er was hören.. zwar nur minimal und beim direkten vergleich..


----------



## The_Freak (25. August 2010)

deine psyche könnte etwas hören, was teurer ist muss auch besser klingen, aber effektiv wird sich da nichts ändern  Betonung liegt auf nichts.


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

ich wette doch.


----------



## The_Freak (25. August 2010)

was soll sich denn (deiner Erfahrung nach) verbessern? Irgendwelche Frequenzbereiche? Besserer Hochton?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. August 2010)

> ich wette doch.



um wie viel? ^^ ich wette dagegen...


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

Ich wollte mir Morgen die Klipsch RB-81 kaufen. Hier in Irland bekomme ich die fuer 360 euro dass Paar. Ist dass zuviel oder ist dass ein guter Preis?

Die Klipsch RB-81 haben ja ein Bi-wiring dingens. Muss ich da was dazubestellen um dass zu umgehen oder wie schliesse ich da den Verstaerker an?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. August 2010)

> Muss ich da was dazubestellen um dass zu umgehen oder wie schliesse ich da den Verstaerker an?



Nein, das sind sicher schon Blechbrücken dabei, die High und Low miteinander verbinden...du schließt dann die Lautsprecherkabel einfach an die Low-Klemmen an und lässt dabei die Blechbrücken drin.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2010)

Scheint ein ganz guter Preis zu sein 
Bei eBay kosten die Boxen ~400 €

Noch mal ne Frage :.

Woran erkenne ich, ob ein Verstärker einteilbar (Vorverstärker) ist ?


----------



## Witcher (25. August 2010)

die 360€ sind ein guter Preis denn in Deutschland gibts das paar ab 420 €


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

Hab mich geirrt, meine Lautsprecherkabel die ich da hab sind 0,75mm.

Da sollte doch zwischen 0,75mm Billigkabel und 2,5mm Oehlbach doch ein deutlicher Unterschied sein, oder? Die Boxen sind ja nicht ohne, und 0,75 wären da sicher zu wenig gewesen, oder?


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Hab mich geirrt, meine Lautsprecherkabel die ich da hab sind 0,75mm.
> 
> Da sollte doch zwischen 0,75mm Billigkabel und 2,5mm Oehlbach doch ein deutlicher Unterschied sein, oder? Die Boxen sind ja nicht ohne, und 0,75 wären da sicher zu wenig gewesen, oder?



Appropus Lautsprecherkabel, sollte ich mir fuer die Klipsch RB-81 besseres Kabel kaufen? Momentan habe ich Standard 1,5mm Kabel. Und ist dass vorinstallierte Bi-wiring umgehungskabel teil gut oder schlecht bei den Klipsch?


----------



## The_Freak (25. August 2010)

Das Bi-Wiring Blech ist gut 
Welches Kabel man nimmt, hängt eher davon ab welche Entfernungen zu überbrücken sind. Also, wie siehts aus, wie weit ist die Box  vom Verstärker weg?


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

Bei mir sinds je 5 Meter Kabel zwischen Verstärker und Boxen.


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Das Bi-Wiring Blech ist gut
> Welches Kabel man nimmt, hängt eher davon ab welche Entfernungen zu überbrücken sind. Also, wie siehts aus, wie weit ist die Box  vom Verstärker weg?



Pro Box 1m. Mein aktuelles Kabel wahr aber billig. Nicht dass mein jetztiges Kabel die Klangquali der Klipsch reduziert.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2010)

Ich glaube er meinte thysol 

Edit : Zu spät....

Bei 1m ist es so wumpe, welches Kabel du nimmst


----------



## sinthor4s (25. August 2010)

Zu den Kabeln: Ich habe gut 3-4m Kabel zu jeder Box und
höre keine Unterschiede (Elac BS 243)

Aber dicke Kabel machen natürlich mehr her und befriedigen das
Herz des Besitzers (selbst wenn er weiß das sie Schwachsinn sind)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2010)

> Aber dicke Kabel machen natürlich mehr her und befriedigen das
> Herz des Besitzers (selbst wenn er weiß das sie Schwachsinn sind)



Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können


----------



## The_Freak (25. August 2010)

@ thysol

Bei einem Meter ist es wirklich egal, da bleibste am besten bei deinen 1.5mm kabeln, generell sollte man erst ab so 4m mit Durchschnitten von 2.5mm arbeiten und ab so 7-8m mit 4mm Kabeln.

@ nyso
"Hören" ist immer sowas bei Kabeln, der eine sagt er "hört" einen präziseren Bass zwischen den Oehlbach Kabeln und standard-kabeln oder einen präziseren Hochton, aber glaub mir, wirklich "hören" wirst du nichts (wie auch?). Wenn es überhaupt Unterschiede gibt, durch den höheren Kabel-Durchschnitt könnte der Widerstand der Kabel leicht geringer sein und die Boxen bei gleicher Verstärker-Leistung vielleicht etwas lauter spielen, theoretisch. Ich glaube das dürfte nichtmal richtig messbar sein. Für 5m nimmste ne 50meter kabelrolle mit 1.5/2.5mm durchschnitt bei amazon fürn 20'er, das wäre meine Empfehlung.


----------



## derseppl (25. August 2010)

@sinthor4s: Sorry, aber darüber lässt sich streiten.

Bei Lautsprecherkabeln macht die Dicke jetzt keinen überragenden Unterschied bzw. eigtl gar keinen, solang des kein Klingendraht und "wirklich" aus Kupfer ist. 
Aber gerade bei Chinch oder Klinke-Chinch Kabel, welche ein bisschen länger sind als 2m sagt die Dicke halt etwas über die Abschirmung aus und bessere Abschirmung resultiert nunmal in weniger Störgeräuschen, v.a. wenn man entlang der Kabel ein Stromkabel liegen hat.

Beispiel kann ich auch liefern. Hab mir ein billiges Klinke-Chinch-Kabel so für 3€ bei 3m gekauft. An PC sowie Laptop war selbst bei meinen "normalpreisigen" Lautsprechern (Canton GLE490) ein rauschen zu hören, sowie ein typisches Brummen. Zwar nicht laut aber es war da. Dagegen hat ein 3m Kabel für 20€ für Ruhe gesorgt. Das ist halt auch gleichmal 4x so dick. Das ist natürlich nicht überall so und kein Garant für störungsfreien Sound, aber es KANN was bringen. Außerdem: Wer stellt sich eine Anlage für 1000€ hin und spart dann 5-10€ am Kabel?  Ok, da spielt dann auch so ein bisschen die Optik mit rein. 

Mal so nebenbei. Spielen hier einige Gitarre? Da gibt es sehr wohl einen Unterschied zw. teuer und billig (auch bei der Haltbarkeit), wenn nicht sogar "Kabelklang" der wirklich hörbar ist, aber da sind natürlich ganz andere Ströme am fließen.


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Für 5m nimmste ne 50meter kabelrolle mit 1.5/2.5mm durchschnitt bei amazon fürn 20'er, das wäre meine Empfehlung.



Amazon hat schon per Premiumversand verschickt, morgen sind sie da^^


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

Also meine Anlage ist deutlich über 1000k wert, und ich leg keinen großen wert auf mega teure Cinch kabel, weil man absolut null nada nix an unterschied bemerkt  Ich hab ein 40€ Oehlbach hier als vergleichskabel und da ist nix an unterschieden bemerkbar. 

Und bei Gitarre naja also echt mal da gibts genauso wenig Kabelklang, der unterschied liegt hier einfach bei der Isolierung und verarbeitung, weil nen Gitarren Kabel ganz anders Strapaziert wird als nen cinch kabel was hinter der Anlage liegt. Das gleiche gillt für die Abschirmung, hier hört man Störgeräusche eher weil das Signal ganz anders verstärkt wird als bei nem LineOut ausgang. 
Aber Kabelklang bei GitarrenKabel never ever, weder bei Bass, Gitarre, Synthi, E-Piano, oder Mikrofon und co.


----------



## sinthor4s (25. August 2010)

derseppl schrieb:


> Beispiel kann ich auch liefern. Hab mir ein billiges Klinke-Chinch-Kabel so für 3€ bei 3m gekauft. An PC sowie Laptop war selbst bei meinen "normalpreisigen" Lautsprechern (Canton GLE490) ein rauschen zu hören, sowie ein typisches Brummen. Zwar nicht laut aber es war da. Dagegen hat ein 3m Kabel für 20€ für Ruhe gesorgt. Das ist halt auch gleichmal 4x so dick. Das ist natürlich nicht überall so und kein Garant für störungsfreien Sound, aber es KANN was bringen. Außerdem: Wer stellt sich eine Anlage für 1000€ hin und spart dann 5-10€ am Kabel?  Ok, da spielt dann auch so ein bisschen die Optik mit rein.



Was du da mit deinen Kabel beschreibst kenne ich von der anlage aus
dem Hobbykeller. Allerdingsliegt das nicht an den Kabel sondern an den
billigen Anschlüssen... da hatte ich sogar schon Wackelkontankte an den
Cinchanschlüssen... und mit etwas besseren Anschlüssen und gleichem 
Kabel war es wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. August 2010)

@thysol: Hauptsache 1,5 mm² aus Cu, ob du nun Oehlbach 2,5 mm² oder Nuberts Silverline 4 mm² reinklemmst ist total Bockwurst, weil Hören wirst du keinen Unterschied.

Bei Analogen störanfälligen Verbindungen wie z.B NF-Leitungen oder Cinch-Leitungen, kann es sich lohnen statt 3€ mal 10 € in eine Leitung zu investieren, zwecks Störgeräuschen.


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @thysol: Hauptsache 1,5 mm² aus Cu, ob du nun Oehlbach 2,5 mm² oder Nuberts Silverline 4 mm² reinklemmst ist total Bockwurst, weil Hören wirst du keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Bei Analogen störanfälligen Verbindungen wie z.B NF-Leitungen oder Cinch-Leitungen, kann es sich lohnen statt 3€ mal 10 € in eine Leitung zu investieren, zwecks Störgeräuschen.



Meine jetztigen sind aus Kupfer. Dann bin ich ja froh dass ich dass Kabel weiterverwenden kann.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Meine jetztigen sind aus Kupfer. Dann bin ich ja froh dass ich dass Kabel weiterverwenden kann.



Alles Voodoo, glaub mir... Als ob man Unterschied zwischen Leitungen hören kann.


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2010)

6,25er Klinkenkabel für ne Gitarre kann man schon so halb ins PA-Regal legen. Da steht haltbarkeit und Ausfallsicherheit halt im Vordergrund, daher kann man das nicht vergleichen . 
Ich mache selber sowas in der Richtung "nebenhobbymäßig" .


----------



## derseppl (25. August 2010)

Hm, da wäre die Frage nach einer Definition für "Kabelklang". Ich hab das nämlich nicht umsonst in "" gesetzt. Vlt. kann man das auch "Klang" nennen, wenn weniger Störgeräusche oder absichtlich mehr reinkommen, keine Ahnung^^

Aber mal so, gerade bei der Gitarre wo es ja auch um bewusste Störgeräusche sowie Verzerrung geht scheint es (das ist jetzt mein eigenes Hörempfinden) als wär ein Unterschied da. Hab hier mehrere, und die unterscheiden sich meiner Meinung nach bei totalem Clean-Sound garnicht (außer das Billigteil, das klingt nicht so voll). Die zwei billigsten, so aus grauer Vorzeit, sind aus meinem ersten "Set" und hat kaum "Fülle". Man könnte auch sagen es klingt nicht  
Meine anderen 7 St. bewegen sich so zw. 30 und 90€ für 3-5m. Die "klingen" schon anders, v.a. bei größerer Verzerrung, als das Billigteil. Aber auch untereinander erst bei voller Pulle minimalst (mal ein bisschen ein bisschen "wärmer", mal ein bisschen "krätzig" sagt mein Gefühl!). Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich auf meinem Einstiegsamp auch keinen Unterschied höre, aber es geht eben nichts über einen gescheiten Vollröhrenamp 
Aber wie gesagt, das kann man mMn nicht mit Hifi vergleichen. Bei Hifi hab ich jetzt noch nichts teureres als meine Anlage wirklich ausgiebig gehört, daher war eben meine Aussage nur auf die ungewollten Neben- und Störgeräusche beschränkt.

Zuletzt find ich das Thema zu schade um sich ernsthaft darüber aufzuregen. Also wenn ich mir mal eine Anlage für >2000-3000€ kaufe, dann geh ich nicht in den Baumarkt und hol mir da 1,5mm Kabel  Andererseits sehe ich es natürlich auch nicht ein für was Unsummen auszugeben, was ich nicht hören kann. Mit der goldenen Mitte kann ich dagegen leben  Doch haben wir bei so Diskussionen immer einen Knackpunkt, das Gehör! Das ist eben bei jedem anders oder besser, schlechter ausgebildet (bzw schon fast kaputtgemacht ). Deshalb halte ich so generelle Aussagen für ein bisschen überzogen, man sollte immer beide Seiten der Medaille betrachen.

Nachtrag:
Zum Kabel gehören eben auch die Anschlüsse mit dazu, also hat ein besseres Kabel doch auch bessere Anschlüsse und besseren Kontakt. Woran das mit dem Rauschen jetzt ganz genau liegt kann man glaub ich nicht immer 100%ig nachvollziehn, hauptsache der Sound ist "sauber"


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2010)

Stimmt, es muss in Relation bleiben . Wenn man sich ne Anlage für viel Geld hinstellt kann man auch nochmal 20€ in die Hand nehmen und Kabel kaufen die besser aussehen, ist halt hauptsächlich fürs Auge .


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

Also ich weis nicht bei meiner PA hat man kein unterschied zwischen nem 100€ und nem 15€ Gitarren Kabel gehört, egal ob da jetz ne Stratocaster, ne Les Paul dran hing, das gleiche beim Bass genauso, da hat man keine unterschiede gehört, egal ob da jetz nen schweine teurer Rickenbacher dran hing oder nen Fender Jazzbass. Das war nicht nur mein empfinden sondern von jedem Musiker der an der Anlage gespielt hat, ich glaub wenn da wirklich unterschiede wären beim klang hätten die leuts sich um die teuren kabel geprügelt *ggg* 

Und nuja was nützen einen superschöne super dupper kabel wenn sie eh hinter der Anlage versteckt sind  

Btw mein neues "spielzeug" ist heut gekommen


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Amazon hat schon per Premiumversand verschickt, morgen sind sie da^^



Jo, meine Klipsch RB-81 sind jetzt auch bestellt.


----------



## derseppl (25. August 2010)

Ja vielleicht nimmt man Sound unterschiedlich wahr.  Muss ja so sein...^^ Ist halt mein hörempfinden. Außerdem sagte ich nicht, dass das teuerste am besten "geklungen" hat 
Eine Gibson Les Paul (weiß zwar nicht welches Modell du meinst..) oder eine Strat würde ich jetzt auch nicht als Referenz-Instrument nehmen. (ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur im Bezug auf deren Qualität)
Mein Gitarrenlehrer hatte mal ein Schweineteures Kabel, so 200€ für 3m, zum testen bekommen. Nach der Beschreibung sollten die speziell gedrillten Adern für ein "anderes und ganz besonderes Klangerlebnis" sorgen. Naja, vlt hats gegen starke Störungen eine bessere Abschirmung und hält länger stand, aber einen Klangunterschied wie beschrieben konnten wir nicht feststellen.  Ist eben schon sehr viel eigenes Hörempfinden mit dabei und irgendwann wird es nur noch eine Verkaufsstrategie glaub ich. 

Meine Kabel von der Anlage sieht man schon  und.. ist "Spielzeug" nicht etwas untertrieben?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

War ne Les Paul Custom, aber nich meine ich selbst spiel keine gitarre mehr, hab mich mehr aufs elektrische "spielzeug" fixiert wie man an meiner neuen anschaffung sieht *g* Nuja ne Strat in 1A zustand kann schon bisl was, auch wennse mittlerweile selten geworden sind. 

Nun wenn man die Kabel sieht sag ich auch nix dagegen aber in den meisten fälen sind die Kabel wohl versteckt *g* 

Joar Spielzeug eher in dem sinne von Instrument spielen  Absolutes geiles teil kannsch nur sagen, vom Sound her brauch das teil sich garnicht zu verstecken vor den großen Synthis und die Features sind wirklich super, Synthi, Midi Controller, und USB Asio Soundkarte in einem.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. August 2010)

derseppl schrieb:


> Meine anderen 7 St. bewegen sich so zw. 30 und 90€ für 3-5m. Die "klingen" schon anders, v.a. bei größerer Verzerrung, als das Billigteil. Aber auch untereinander erst bei voller Pulle minimalst (mal ein bisschen ein bisschen "wärmer", mal ein bisschen "krätzig" sagt mein Gefühl!). Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich auf meinem Einstiegsamp auch keinen Unterschied höre, aber es geht eben nichts über einen gescheiten Vollröhrenamp
> Aber wie gesagt, das kann man mMn nicht mit Hifi vergleichen. Bei Hifi hab ich jetzt noch nichts teureres als meine Anlage wirklich ausgiebig gehört, daher war eben meine Aussage nur auf die ungewollten Neben- und Störgeräusche beschränkt.
> 
> Zuletzt find ich das Thema zu schade um sich ernsthaft darüber aufzuregen. Also wenn ich mir mal eine Anlage für >2000-3000€ kaufe, dann geh ich nicht in den Baumarkt und hol mir da 1,5mm Kabel  Andererseits sehe ich es natürlich auch nicht ein für was Unsummen auszugeben, was ich nicht hören kann. Mit der goldenen Mitte kann ich dagegen leben  Doch haben wir bei so Diskussionen immer einen Knackpunkt, das Gehör! Das ist eben bei jedem anders oder besser, schlechter ausgebildet (bzw schon fast kaputtgemacht ). Deshalb halte ich so generelle Aussagen für ein bisschen überzogen, man sollte immer beide Seiten der Medaille betrachen.
> ...



Bei einer teuren Anlage sollte man sowieso nicht dann am Kabel sparen bzw. sich weigern, 10 € für 4 Bananas auszugeben, alleine schon der Optik wegen - da schmerzen halt 20 € weniger als bei einem Magnat Pärchen für 160 €.


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

Auch das Magnatpärchen soll hübsch aussehen^^


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

Klang vor Schönheit is da meine devise  Ist wie beim Auto erst wenns technisch Top ist kann man sich ans optische machen.


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Auch das Magnatpärchen soll hübsch aussehen^^



Ich wuerde nicht zuviel in die optik reinstecken. Lieber mehr in den Sound. Meine neuen Klipsch haben auch haessliches Plastik an der Front und trotzdem habe ich sie gekauft.


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

Ja schon, aber nur die Magnat waren im preislichen Rahmen. Bzw. haben selbst die den Rahmen gesprengt, aber ich musste die bei dem Preis einfach kaufen^^ Und mit den Kabeln will ich einfach sicherstellen, dass ich kein schwaches Glied in der Kette habe^^

Jetzt noch eine gute Soundkarte, einen guten CD-Player und alles ist super^^

Mir reicht übrigens auch eine 300€ Anlage, um glücklich zu sein
Mann muss nicht 30.000€ ausgeben finde ich. Die Magnat werden meine Bedürfnisse voll befriedigen, und darauf kommt es an denke ich^^


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber nur die Magnat waren im preislichen Rahmen. Bzw. haben selbst die den Rahmen gesprengt, aber ich musste die bei dem Preis einfach kaufen^^ Und mit den Kabeln will ich einfach sicherstellen, dass ich kein schwaches Glied in der Kette habe^^



Selbst billig Kabel tun es klanglich an den meisten Boxen.



nyso schrieb:


> Jetzt noch eine gute Soundkarte, einen guten CD-Player und alles ist super^^



Wieso einen CD-Player? Hoer doch auf dem Rechner mit der guten Soundkarte CDs.



nyso schrieb:


> Mir reicht übrigens auch eine 300€ Anlage, um glücklich zu sein
> Mann muss nicht 30.000€ ausgeben finde ich. Die Magnat werden meine Bedürfnisse voll befriedigen, und darauf kommt es an denke ich^^



Ich errinere dich an die Aussage wenn du mit deinem Studium Fertig bist und eine >1000 euro Anlage hast.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Mir reicht übrigens auch eine 300€ Anlage, um glücklich zu sein
> Mann muss nicht 30.000€ ausgeben finde ich. Die Magnat werden meine Bedürfnisse voll befriedigen, und darauf kommt es an denke ich^^



Das problem an so Hifi Fetischisten wie einige hier, die Ansprüche wachsen immer weiter und weiter  vor 20 jahren hatte mir auch ne 300dm anlage gereicht, aber die ansprüche sind ziemlich schnell gewachsen *g* 


BTW ich bin grad total verblüfft, das USB Soundinterface von meinem neuen Synthi hat einen wirklich richtig guten klang kann sich durchaus mit HighEnd Soundkarten vergleichen, und die Features von dem teil....


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. August 2010)

@nyso: Das einzige, was du brauchst ist eine Xonar DX. Mehr holst du aus den Magnatböxchen einfach nicht raus. Bei CD-Playern gibts keinen klangtechnischen Unterschied. 

@dfence: Jap, erst Technik dann Optik und Feintunig.  Außer solche sinnlosen Sachen wie ne Bronzeschüssel ins Zimmer zu stellen damit der Klang verbessert wird - ungelogen, das war ne Zuschrift an die Stereozeitschrift vom Dezember 09. 

Oder Sicherungen auswechseln zwecks Klangtuning... Ja ne , ist klar.


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Selbst billig Kabel tun es klanglich an den meisten Boxen.



Weiß ich jetzt auch^^ Lehrgeld halt^^





thysol schrieb:


> Wieso einen CD-Player? Hoer doch auf dem Rechner mit der guten Soundkarte CDs.



Dann müsste der PC aber immer an sein, und dafür verbraucht er zu viel Strom. 



thysol schrieb:


> Ich errinere dich an die Aussage wenn du mit deinem Studium Fertig bist und eine >1000 euro Anlage hast.



Besser nicht
Wenn ich genug Geld habe, darf es auch gerne 5000-10000€ sein, aber aktuell reichen mir die Magnat halt absolut aus.

@ Devil-X:

Ich erinnere dich mal an dein eigenes Fazit du Soundgott

_Wieder stellt Magnat den günstigsten aber dabei keineswegs schlechtesten  Einstig in die Standlautsprecher Kategorie vor. Mit einem Paarpreis von  *230 €* sind diese Lautsprecher ein wahres Schnäppchen, auch wenn  man nicht zu viel erwarten sollte. Sie treten relativ impulsschnell an  und klingen ausgewogen, aber der Bass ist matschig und sehr  aufstellungskritisch. _*Alles in allem aber ein gelungener Einstand und  eine klare Kaufempfehlung für Leute mit schmalem Geldbeutel.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/108059-lautsprecher-fuer-jedes-budget.html
*


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

Ich habe noch 4 Fragen:

1. Die Klipsch RB-81 haben ja 8Ohm. In der Betriebsanleitung meines Verstaerkers steht dass wenn ich nur Speakers A aktiviere die Impedanz bei 4-8Ohm liegt. Ist dass richtig so? Muss ich die Klipsch dann nur an Speakers A klemmen wie meine jetztigen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200?

2. Ich habe gehoert dass mann in der Einlaufphase keinen hohen Pegel benutzen soll. Heisst dass also ich muss 100 Stunden lang bei Zimmerlautstaerke meine Mucke hoeren?

3. Ist der klangliche Unterschied zwischen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 und Klipsch RB-81 bei mir doch nicht so gross wegen Onboard Sound?

4. Soll ich mir auch die Asus Xonar DX holen oder sollte ich fuer die Klipsch schon was besseres kaufen?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @dfence: Jap, erst Technik dann Optik und Feintunig.  Außer solche sinnlosen Sachen wie ne Bronzeschüssel ins Zimmer zu stellen damit der Klang verbessert wird - ungelogen, das war ne Zuschrift an die Stereozeitschrift vom Dezember 09.
> 
> Oder Sicherungen auswechseln zwecks Klangtuning... Ja ne , ist klar.



Eben, das auch einer der gründe warum meine Selbstgebauten Boxen noch ein schreckliches aussehen haben, ich kanns einfach nicht lassen dran rumzutüffteln bis das lezte i tüpfelchen in sachen klang rausgeholt ist, erst dann mach ich mich dran die in nen schönes Gehäuse zu setzen, aber bald ist es soweit, die Multiplex platten für die neuen Gehäuse habsch hier schon rumstehen. 

Aber das mit der Bronzeschale ist ja mal geil  Da gabs auch mal so typen die haben sich klitzekleine gewichte an die Boxen geklebt was angeblich das Resonanzverhalten vom Gehäuse ändert und dadurch den Klang perfektioniert *lol* 


@nyso nuja jetz sagste dann darfs auch ne teure anlage sein wenn du Geld hast, also ist das Hinderniss wohl eher das Geld statt die zufriedenheit 

@Thysol einlaufzeit sollte man unbedingt einhalten ! Wenn man das nicht macht kann man sich schnell mal die Boxen ruinieren, die gehen zwar nicht kaputt, aber sie verlieren ihren guten klang denn sie später mal haben sollen. Das einhören verändert nämlich die klangcharakteristik ein wenig. Jenachdem was für Speaker verbaut sind mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

Klar, wenn mehr Geld da ist, kanns auch gerne edler sein^^
Hätte ich mehr Geld, hätte ich den Kram auch Neu gekauft, und nicht gebraucht^^ Wobei ich glaube ich als Millionär noch ein Sparfuchs wäre

Ich hab ja für den Preis, die die Boxen neu kosten, die Boxen, den Verstärker und die Kabel bekommen

@ thysol:

Sein Fazit zu DX. Sogar mit deinen Boxen getestet^^

_Der Klang ist über die Klipsch einwandfrei. Ich konnte nichts Unschönes heraushören, die Dynamik und die Spielfreude der Xonar sind exzellent.


+ Spielfreude
+ Dynamik
+ Frequenzspektrum ist ausgewogen
+ stabiler Treiber



- DS3D Modus fehlerbehaftet
- Verarbeitung des Stromanschlusses _

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/44379-test-asus-xonar-dx.html


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @Thysol einlaufzeit sollte man unbedingt einhalten ! Wenn man das nicht macht kann man sich schnell mal die Boxen ruinieren, die gehen zwar nicht kaputt, aber sie verlieren ihren guten klang denn sie später mal haben sollen. Das einhören verändert nämlich die klangcharakteristik ein wenig. Jenachdem was für Speaker verbaut sind mal mehr mal weniger.



Wieweit darf ich denn aufdrehen waehrend der Einlaufphase?

@nyso
Danke, ich denke ich nehme dann die Asus Xonar DX. Er hat die Karte uebrigens mit den Klipsch R*F*-82 getestet. Ich habe die RB-81 bestellt. Nicht dass Devil-X gleich wieder schnell uns darauf hinweist dass er die besseren Boxen hat.


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

Hab nur auf die Zahl geachtet^^


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

Ach gebraucht muss ja nicht schlecht sein, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, also die meisten Sachen die ich hab sind auch gebraucht gekauft, was aber einfach daran liegt das man die teile neu einfach nicht kaufen kann, da zu alt *g* Nur bei Boxen bin ich da bisl arg vorsichtig und mach das nur wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt, wie z.b bei meinen ElektroVoice Hochton Hörnern, die gibts einfach nicht neu.

Also wenn wirklich perfekt einspielen willst, nimm die boxen, lass 48 stunden lang ein rosarauschen bei Zimmerlautstärke drüber spielen. Ansonst nicht höher als Zimmerlautstärke so das man sich dabei noch angenehm unterhalten kann. So hab ich es zumindest immer gemacht.


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

Ja, sieht man ja an dem Verstärker.
15-20 Jahre alt, und technisch absolut top, soweit meine Ohren das richtig hören^^


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

Kann mir denn keiner bei den Fragen weiterhelfen?



thysol schrieb:


> 1. Die Klipsch RB-81 haben ja 8Ohm. In der  Betriebsanleitung meines Verstaerkers steht dass wenn ich nur Speakers A  aktiviere die Impedanz bei 4-8Ohm liegt. Ist dass richtig so? Muss ich  die Klipsch dann nur an Speakers A klemmen wie meine jetztigen Magnat  Monitor Supreme 200?
> 
> 3. Ist der klangliche Unterschied zwischen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200  und Klipsch RB-81 bei mir doch nicht so gross wegen Onboard Sound?





thysol schrieb:


> Wieweit darf ich denn aufdrehen waehrend der Einlaufphase?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2010)

> 1. Die Klipsch RB-81 haben ja 8Ohm. In der Betriebsanleitung meines Verstaerkers steht dass wenn ich nur Speakers A aktiviere die Impedanz bei 4-8Ohm liegt. Ist dass richtig so? Muss ich die Klipsch dann nur an Speakers A klemmen wie meine jetztigen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200?



Ich glaube nur, dass die Klipsch-Boxen 8Ohm unterstützen 



> 3. Ist der klangliche Unterschied zwischen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 und Klipsch RB-81 bei mir doch nicht so gross wegen Onboard Sound?



Ein User hat mir mal gesagt, die Kette ist nur so stark, wie das schwächste Glied 
(dfence wars^^)


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

eine box unterstützt nicht 8 ohm, sie hat oder hat nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2010)

Okay, wusste ich nicht


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur, dass die Klipsch-Boxen 8Ohm unterstützen



Muss ich die dann genauso einfach an den Verstaerker anschliessen wie meine aktuellen Magnats?




Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ein User hat mir mal gesagt, die Kette ist nur so stark, wie das schwächste Glied



Dann hole ich mir wohl bald eine Asus Xonar DX.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Also wenn wirklich perfekt einspielen willst, nimm die boxen, lass 48 stunden lang ein rosarauschen bei Zimmerlautstärke drüber spielen. Ansonst nicht höher als Zimmerlautstärke so das man sich dabei noch angenehm unterhalten kann. So hab ich es zumindest immer gemacht.



Soviel zur einspielzeit  

Wenn bei deinem Amp das so draufsteht dann klemmst die Klipsch an A, aufpassen must nur wenn du die Magnat zusätzlich anklemmen willst, denn je nachdem wie der Amp die beiden schaltet hast du mehr oder weniger Impendanz, aber das sollte ebenfalls hinten bei den Lautsprecher klemmen draufstehen.

Was den Soundunterschied angeht, nja kommt drauf an wieee schlecht der Onboard ist, du wirst ne schlechtere quali auf jeden fall mit hochwertigeren boxen eher raushören als mit billigen.

@nyso also ich hab hier nen schätzen was um die 45 jahre aufm Buckel hat, und das teil braucht sich absolut nicht vor neuen Highend Amps zu verstecken. Da liegt auch meine Leidenschaft bei Vintage Amps.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 4 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Die Klipsch RB-81 haben ja 8Ohm. In der Betriebsanleitung meines Verstaerkers steht dass wenn ich nur Speakers A aktiviere die Impedanz bei 4-8Ohm liegt. Ist dass richtig so? Muss ich die Klipsch dann nur an Speakers A klemmen wie meine jetztigen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200?
> 
> ...



zu 1.: Ja, das ist richtig so, schließ die RB-81 einfach an Speaker-A an. Bi-Wiring (also die Lautsprecher noch über ein zusätzliches Lautsprecherkabel mit dem Verstärker zu verbinden) ist völlig nutzlos.

zu 2.: Ja, also100 Stunden ist vielleicht ein wenig viel, aber 24-48 Stunden sollten es schon sein. Dadurch wird die gesamte Mechanik der Membranen beweglicher wodurch der Lautsprecher dann besser spielt, einfach weil die Materialien nichtmehr so steif sind und weniger Widerstand leisten.
Ich mache das Einspielen immer folgendermaßen:

1kHz Sinus-Ton als Dauerschleife von der CD, einen der beiden Lautsprecher phasengedreht (also Plus und Minus vertauscht) anschließen, dann die Lautsprecher nah zusammenstellen, so dass sich die Membranen "gegenseitig angucken". Durch die Phasendrehung löschen sich die Schallwellen fast aus, so dass man den nervigen Ton fast nichtmehr hört ^^ da stört es auch nicht, den Lautsprecher mal 48 Stunden im gleichen Zimmer einspielen zu lassen, in dem man auch schläft. Lautstärkeregler stell ich dabei immer so ein, dass die Membran sichtbar, aber nur leicht schwingt, wie laut es wirklich ist, hör ich ja zum glück nicht ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2010)

Kann man so ne Schleife downloaden ?


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

Ok , danke fuer eure Hilfe. 

Damit ich eine umgefaehre Vorstellung bekomme:

Ist der Unterschied zwischen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200@Onboard und Klipsch RB-81@Onboard groesser als zwischen Klipsch RB-81@Onboard und Klipsch RB-81@Xonar DX?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2010)

Schwer zu sagen...Ich habe den Umstieg von Onbaord auf Xonar DX nicht soo gemerkt. Ich habe mb quart 850S-Boxen


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen...Ich habe den Umstieg von Onbaord auf Xonar DX nicht soo gemerkt. Ich habe mb quart 850S-Boxen



Ok, dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt. Ich dacht schon ich haette mein Geld fuer bessere Boxen@ Onboard aus dem Fenster geschmissen.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

Na du wirst es irgendwann merken wenn du dann ne richtige Soundkarte hast  

Also nen Rosarauschen kann man z.b hier runterladen 
CESVA instruments · Brauchen Sie rosa Rauschen? 
Mit nem 1khz Ton gehts natürlich auch, wobei ich das komplette frequenzspektrum bevorzuge, 
Rosa Rauschen geht von 20hz-20khz


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

Aber ich habe auch mit Onboard Sound einen grossen klanglichen Unterschied zwischen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 und Klipsch RB-81, oder?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. August 2010)

Ohne frage ja, nur wirst du mit den Klipsch halt eher raushören das der Onboard Sound nicht so super ist  Aber is natürlich auch ne frage des gehörs und wie gut es trainiert ist.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ohne frage ja, nur wirst du mit den Klipsch halt eher raushören das der Onboard Sound nicht so super ist  Aber is natürlich auch ne frage des gehörs und wie gut es trainiert ist.



Mit dem Rosa Rauschen, ist dass denn wirklich noetig? Kann ich die Boxen nicht einfach mit meiner aktuellen Mucke "ausnahmsweise" nur auf Zimmerlautstaerke einspielen? Und kann ich wirklich erst nach hundert Stunden Einlaufzeit die Mucke mal ein bisschen aufdrehen?


----------



## Gast12348 (26. August 2010)

zwingend notwendig is das rosarauschen nicht, geht auch mit musik, das Rosarauschen hat einfach den vorteil das es jedes frequenzspektrum gleich abdeckt, und somit auch Tieftöner, Mitteltöner, und Hochtöner gleichmässig einspielt. Du kannst natürlich auch früher schon aufdrehen aber wie schon gesagt, es beinflusst die Lautsprecher im Klang massgeblich wenn du gleich volldampf gibst und nicht einspielst. Es wurd ja schon bestens erklärt warum eingespielt werden soll. 
 Mal nen Horrorscenario, du spielst nicht ein und die Sicke und Membran steht noch arg unter spannung, du drehst voll auf und die sicke reist weil sie zu straff ist. Auch wenns extrem unwarscheinlich ist. Trotzdem einspielen sollte man schon die Lautsprecher, ist wie beim Auto das einfahren.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Trotzdem einspielen sollte man schon die Lautsprecher, ist wie beim Auto das einfahren.



Dass habe ich mittlerweile kapiert aber wie lange soll ich denn einspielen? Muss ich wirklich 100 Stunden lang auf Zimmerlautstaerke hoeren? Kann ich nicht nach etwa 20 Stunden mal etwas aufdrehen?


----------



## Gast12348 (26. August 2010)

Hab ich doch schon geschrieben, 24 bis 48 stunden sollten reichen. Bei 48 gehste auf nummer sicher.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon geschrieben, 24 bis 48 stunden sollten reichen. Bei 48 gehste auf nummer sicher.



Ok, danke dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 24-48 Stunden gehen ja wirklich. Aber wieso gibt der Hersteller dann eine Einlaufphase von 100 Stunden an?


----------



## Gast12348 (26. August 2010)

24-48 ist eben so ne Faustregel, gut möglich das bei manch anderen Chassis eben die 100 stunden zu nem perfekten ergebniss führen was klangqualität angeht.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> 24-48 ist eben so ne Faustregel, gut möglich das bei manch anderen Chassis eben die 100 stunden zu nem perfekten ergebniss führen was klangqualität angeht.



Ich hab aber kein Bock 100 Stunden zu warten bis die eingelaufen sind. Ich hoffe einfach dass 24 Stunden reichen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. August 2010)

Welchen Verstärker würdet ihr für eine Yamaha M-50 Endstufe empfehlen ?
Wäre super, wenn die auch digitale Eingänge hätte...


----------



## nyso (26. August 2010)

So, um nochmal zum Thema Kabel zurückzukommen.

Ich höre einen krassen Unterschied!

Erst hatte ich die 0,75mm Kabel dran. Ein Kabel 8m und das andere 10m. Das hab ich dann angeschlossen und war etwas enttäuscht von den Boxen.

Nun habe ich die 2,5mm Kabel dran, einmal 3,5m und einmal 5m. Nun bin ich mit dem Klang mehr als glücklich Da macht sogar Tina Turner richtig Spaß


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So, um nochmal zum Thema Kabel zurückzukommen.
> 
> Ich höre einen krassen Unterschied!
> 
> ...



Wirklich? Ich weiss echt nicht mehr wem ich Glauben soll? Die einen sagen dass ist alles nur Voodoo und andere wiederum behaupten da ist ein krasser Unterschied. Ich bin verwirrt. Was ist denn jetzt richitg?


----------



## nyso (26. August 2010)

Wenn ich nur einen Meter oder so zu den Boxen gehabt hätte mit den 0,75mm wäre es sicherlich kaum einen Unterschied. Die Kabel waren aber viiiiiel zu lang für 0,75mm Kabel. Daher dieser krasse Unterschied^^

Für alles unter 5m sollten 1,5mm reichen vermute ich einfach mal.


----------



## sinthor4s (26. August 2010)

Wieso bist du da verwirrt? Wenn man 0,75 Kbel auf 10 m legt kann doch
schon fast Radio empfangen.


----------



## nyso (26. August 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Wieso bist du da verwirrt? Wenn man 0,75 Kbel auf 10 m legt kann doch
> schon fast Radio empfangen.



Ja, waren halt mal billige Satellitenkabel einer günstigen 5.1 Anlage^^


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur einen Meter oder so zu den Boxen gehabt hätte mit den 0,75mm wäre es sicherlich kaum einen Unterschied. Die Kabel waren aber viiiiiel zu lang für 0,75mm Kabel. Daher dieser krasse Unterschied^^
> 
> Für alles unter 5m sollten 1,5mm reichen vermute ich einfach mal.



Achso. Ich habe ja 1,5mm und die Kaebel sind jeweils nur 1-2m Lang.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So, um nochmal zum Thema Kabel zurückzukommen.
> 
> Ich höre einen krassen Unterschied!
> 
> ...



nen krassen Unterschied definiert jeder anders. Und 0,75 mm² Litze schließt man einfach nicht an Boxen an. Minimum 1,5 mm², Sicher geht man mit 2,5 mm².

Zudem genügt ein Blick nach amazon:

0,75 mm²: Hama Lautsprecherkabel 2x0,75 mm², 30 m, Transparent: Amazon.de: Elektronik
1,5 mm²:Lautsprecherkabel transparent 2x1,5mm² 30m Ring: Amazon.de: Elektronik
2,5 mm²:Lautsprecherkabel transparent - 2x2.5mm² - 30m Ring: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wer da zu 0,75 oder 1,5 mm² greift...


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> nen krassen Unterschied definiert jeder anders. Und 75 mm² Litze schließt man einfach nicht an Boxen an. Minimum 1,5 mm², Sicher geht man mit 2,5 mm².



Fuer kurze Distanzen wie bei meinen Boxen reichen aber 1,5mm locker aus.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Fuer kurze Distanzen wie bei meinen Boxen reichen aber 1,5mm locker aus.



Aber der Preisunterschied zu 2,5 mm² Litzen ist ja nahe Null


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Aber der Preisunterschied zu 2,5 mm² Litzen ist ja nahe Null



Zur Zeit wo ich die gekauft habe wusste ich dass leider noch nicht, daher habe ich 1,5mm genommen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Zur Zeit wo ich die gekauft habe wusste ich dass leider noch nicht, daher habe ich 1,5mm genommen.



Was man hat, hat man... Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Was man hat, hat man... Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab



Jo, daher bleibe ich bei den 1,5mm Kabel. Sollte ja ausreichen bei nur 1-2m Entfernung pro Box.


----------



## nyso (26. August 2010)

Ich hatte halt die 0,75mm von alten Boxen übrig, wie schonmal geschrieben^^

Aber der Unterschied ist echt gewaltig. Sie sind jetzt wesentlich lauter, und der Klang an sich ist viel besser. Schwer zu beschreiben, wenn man die Fachbegriffe nicht kennt


----------



## nfsgame (26. August 2010)

Dann waren die alten Kabel nicht inordnung. Stark oxidierte Enden oder ähnlich .


----------



## nyso (26. August 2010)

Ich hatte die Enden mal verzinnt, damit sie verdrillt bleiben^^ Zumindestens bei einem Kabel.

Aber wie geagt, 0,75mm bei 10 und 8 Meter, das war mir von Anfang an klar das das nicht gut geht, deswegen hab ich ja gleich die guten gekauft^^


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

Ich plane mir eine neue Soundkarte fuer die Klipsch zuzulegen. Ich wollte mir ja erst die Asus Xonar DX kaufen. Ich moechte jetzt aber doch mehr ausgeben und mir die Asus Xonar Essence kaufen. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?


----------



## The_Freak (26. August 2010)

bei der entfernung mit schlechten 0.75'ern.... ist radioempfang keine Seltenheit  (selbst schon bei nem kumpel gehört xD)

@ thysol
nein, der Aufpreis lohnt nicht, du musst schon mit richtigen Ambitionen dabei sein und ein gutes Gehör haben damit der Preisunterschied gerechtfertigt ist, die Essence hat ganz klar die besseren Wandler usw. aber der Unterschied dürfte trotzdem minimal sein, aber ist auf jedenfall keine 100€ wert, kauf dir lieber nen paar vernünftige cd's  Zu erwarten wären aber leicht plastischere Stimmen, eventuell gesteigerte Dynamik und ein eventuell präziserer Bass und ein paar features.
Vllt wäre ja auch die D2/ D2x interessant für dich, die dürfte einer goldenen mitte entsprechen aus Preis/Leistungssicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich plane mir eine neue Soundkarte fuer die Klipsch zuzulegen. Ich wollte mir ja erst die Asus Xonar DX kaufen. Ich moechte jetzt aber doch mehr ausgeben und mir die Asus Xonar Essence kaufen. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?



Kurz und knapp: Nö. Die Essence ist wirklich was für High-End Geräte, ohne externen DA Wandler. So lohnt sich der Aufpreis nur ab KH´s der 200 € Klasse und bei LS der Ü1000 € Klasse. 

Natürlich nur so ungefähr, je nach eigenem Gehör bzw. der eigenen Befriedigung, das Beste zu haben, ist die Preisgrenze  verschiebbar.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Nö. Die Essence ist wirklich was für High-End Geräte, ohne externen DA Wandler. So lohnt sich der Aufpreis nur ab KH´s der 200 € Klasse und bei LS der Ü1000 € Klasse.
> 
> Natürlich nur so ungefähr, je nach eigenem Gehör bzw. der eigenen Befriedigung, das Beste zu haben, ist die Preisgrenze  verschiebbar.



Ok, ich werds mir dann ueberlegen. Mein Budget wuerde es halt zulassen aber da es sich ja nur fuer High-End Anlagen lohnt werde ich wohl mit der Asus Xonar DX vorlieb nehmen. Danke fuer die Beratung The-Freak und Devil-X.


----------



## derseppl (26. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Nö. Die Essence ist wirklich was für High-End Geräte, ohne externen DA Wandler. So lohnt sich der Aufpreis nur ab KH´s der 200 € Klasse und bei LS der Ü1000 € Klasse.
> 
> Natürlich nur so ungefähr, je nach eigenem Gehör bzw. der eigenen Befriedigung, das Beste zu haben, ist die Preisgrenze  verschiebbar.



Also so direkt würd ich es nicht sagen. Man hört auch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen der DX und der Essence, wenn die Lautsprecher bzw. Kopfhörer weniger gekostet haben 
Aber ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt muss eben jeder für sich selber wissen. Die goldene Mitte mit der D2(X) wär auch mein Vorschlag gewesen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. August 2010)

Jo, habe mir eben die Yamaha M-50-Endstufe gegönnt 
232,99 € hat mich der Spaß gekostet 

Welchen Verstärker würdet ihr mir dazu empfehlen ?
Wäre super, wenn der auch digitale Eingänge hat...


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. August 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Jo, habe mir eben die Yamaha M-50-Endstufe gegönnt
> 232,99 € hat mich der Spaß gekostet
> 
> Welchen Verstärker würdet ihr mir dazu empfehlen ?
> Wäre super, wenn der auch digitale Eingänge hat...



Da ist die Endstufe aber verdammt teuer gewesen. Die M80 gabs mal als Sofort Kauf für schlappe 259 €. 

Als Vorstufe oder willste nen normalen AVR um die Endstufe anzukoppeln?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. August 2010)

Was ist denn besser ?


----------



## -Chefkoch- (26. August 2010)

Meint ihr der Abstand zwischen Festplatte (7200rpm) und Soundkarte (Xonar HDAV 1.3) könnte es Probleme geben?

Trau der Sache nicht so richtig.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Ascor (26. August 2010)

Hmm ich besorg mir ja bald ein Roccat Kave 
Hab hinten am Mainboard 6 anschlüsse für sound (also 6 farbige klinken)
Brauch ich jetzt noch unbedingt eine soundkarte dazu?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

> Meint ihr der Abstand zwischen Festplatte (7200rpm) und Soundkarte (Xonar HDAV 1.3) könnte es Probleme geben?
> 
> Trau der Sache nicht so richtig.



ich denke eher nicht, ne Festplatte sollte nicht wärmer als 50° werden, das schadet der Soundkarte noch nicht.



> Hmm ich besorg mir ja bald ein Roccat Kave
> Hab hinten am Mainboard 6 anschlüsse für sound (also 6 farbige klinken)
> Brauch ich jetzt noch unbedingt eine soundkarte dazu?



Probier es erstmal mit dem Onboard-Sound. Wenn du mit dem Klang dann noch nicht zufrieden bist kannst du dir ja überlegen eine Asus Xonar DX oder ähnliches zu kaufen. Mehr brauchst du für einen Soundkarte bei dem Headset nicht auszugeben, die Xonar DX ist schon eine sehr ordentliche Soundkarte.


----------



## nyso (26. August 2010)

Die HDD sollte nie 45° überschreiten, alles andere wird gefährlich für die Daten^^

Aber um die Temps würde ich mir da weniger Sorgen machen.

Die Festplatte arbeitet doch mechanisch, und mit Magneten. Ergo ist um die HDD ein schwaches Magnetfeld.

Also würde ich sie nicht so nah an andere Komponenten ranpacken^^

Man soll z.B. auch nicht unbedingt Kaltlichtkathoden in den Rechner packen, weil die Wandler der Kathoden nicht abgeschirmt sind und die elektromagnetische Strahlung zu Macken bei anderen Komponenten führt.


----------



## Ascor (26. August 2010)

Wie siehts eigentlich zusätzlich zu meiner frage mit dem roccat kave aus?
Gut oder schwachsinn?

Achja was ich noch fragen sollte:
Ich möchte Hochtöne (Speziell fußschritte) lauter machen.
Wie schaffe ich das mit einem equalizer?
oder was kann ich sonst machen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

Die Festplatten sind ja aber in der Regel durch ihr Gehäuse relativ gut magnetisch abgeschirmt. Und die Soundkarte hat ja auch noch ein EMI-Schild, wodurch elektromagnetische Strahlung noch schwieriger zu den Komponenten durchkommt. Wenn es beim Betrieb also auch kurzfristig keine bemerkbaren Störungen gibt würde ich mir da nicht allzuviele Sorgen machen.



> Wie siehts eigentlich zusätzlich zu meiner frage mit dem roccat kave aus?
> Gut oder schwachsinn?
> 
> Achja was ich noch fragen sollte:
> ...



Deine Frage bzgl. Soundkarte habe ich oben schon beantwortet. Vllt. hast du das überlesen.

Durch ein Anheben des Hochtons mittels EQ wirst du die Fußschritte nicht unbedingt deutlicher machen können. Dazu braucht es eine bessere Differenzierung Mitteltonbereich, und das bedeutet, dass du einen besseren Kopfhörer brauchst.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. August 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was ist denn besser ?



Kommt drauf an. Vorstufen sind indes teurer, aber meist auch gut ausgestattet und gut verarbeitet. AVR´s haben durch die Endstufe, die du ja schon hast, mehr "Klangverluste" (rein theoretisch) und sind daher bei dir nicht so geeignet. 

Was willste denn alles anklemmen?


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

Ich habe auch noch mal eine Frage:

Mein Vater hat mir mal erzaehlt dass Lautsprecher die Frequenzen im >20KHz und unter <20Hz Bereich wiedergegeben koennen Vorteile gegenueber Lautsprecher haben sollen die dass nicht koennen. Der hat irgendwie was davon erzaehlt dass die Wellen im hoerbaren Bereich dann auf den Wellen gleiten im nicht hoerbaren Bereich und dass irgendwie die Raeumlichkeit oder so verbessern soll. Stimmt dass?


----------



## The_Freak (27. August 2010)

Ich glaube eher nicht, du musst schon die lieder richtig suchen die frequenzen über 20khz oder unter 20 hz haben ;D 
Auch sonst hört sich das sehr... unmöglich an.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch mal eine Frage:
> 
> Mein Vater hat mir mal erzaehlt dass Lautsprecher die Frequenzen im >20KHz und unter <20Hz Bereich wiedergegeben koennen Vorteile gegenueber Lautsprecher haben sollen die dass nicht koennen. Der hat irgendwie was davon erzaehlt dass die Wellen im hoerbaren Bereich dann auf den Wellen gleiten im nicht hoerbaren Bereich und dass irgendwie die Raeumlichkeit oder so verbessern soll. Stimmt dass?



Das sind eher die Angaben des menschlichen Ohres, was wir hören könnten bzw. müssten. LS die das schaffen sind extrem teuer....


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das sind eher die Angaben des menschlichen Ohres, was wir hören könnten bzw. müssten. LS die das schaffen sind extrem teuer....



Haben solche LS denn dann Vorteile weil sie denn Frequenz Raum abspielen koennen den wir gar nicht hoeren koennen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Haben solche LS denn dann Vorteile weil sie denn Frequenz Raum abspielen koennen den wir gar nicht hoeren koennen?



Wenn wir was net hören, kanns ja auch nicht so wirklich besser sein


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wenn wir was net hören, kanns ja auch nicht so wirklich besser sein



Er meinte aber dass die unhoerbaren Wellen die hoerbaren irgendwie aufwerten sollen, kein Ahnung. War wohl eher Humbug.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Er meinte aber dass die unhoerbaren Wellen die hoerbaren irgendwie aufwerten sollen, kein Ahnung. War wohl eher Humbug.



Unwahrscheinlich


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich



Wie meinst du dass jetzt? Ist es unwahrscheinlich dass es Humbug ist oder dass seine Theorie stimmt?


----------



## The_Freak (27. August 2010)

unwahrscheinlich das die unhörbaren wellen die hörbaren aufbessern 
vllt meinte er, dass lautsprecher die unhörbare wellen noch erzeugen können einen besseren frequenzgang bei den hörbaren haben? was sinn ergeben würde^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. August 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> unwahrscheinlich das die unhörbaren wellen die hörbaren aufbessern



Genau so


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. August 2010)

Es gibt Theorien, dass der Mensch Frequenzen oberhalb des hörbaren Spektrums (das geht bis etwa 15kHz, nimmt mit dem Alter aber ab) unterbewusst wahrnimmt. Dadurch kann es theoretisch besseren Klang geben.
Nun kommt aber der Knackpunkt: CDs (und damit auch Mp3s, Flacs, und was es sonst so alles gibt) werden sowieso bei 20kHz abgeschnitten, da die CD nur Frequenzbereiche zwischen 0-20kHz speichern kann. Also nützt einem ein Lautsprecher, der höhere Frequenzen als 20kHz abbilden kann sowieso nix. Die einzigen Medien bei denen auch Frequenzen über 20kHz gespeichert werden sind Schallplatten und zumindest theoretisch SACDs bzw DVD-Audio.


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass Logitech Bruellwuerfel Besitzer sich in dieser Interessengemeinschaft eingetragen haben.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/besitzer-von-hochwertigen-soundwiedergabegeraeten.html


----------



## b0s (28. August 2010)

Kickban, auf der Stelle!


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass Logitech Bruellwuerfel Besitzer sich in dieser Interessengemeinschaft eingetragen haben.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/besitzer-von-hochwertigen-soundwiedergabegeraeten.html



Wie geil...


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Habt ihr schon den Taeter gefunden oder auf mein Wort vertraut?


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2010)

Ich hab mal die IG-Beschreibung editiert .


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die IG-Beschreibung editiert .



Ich lach mich schlapp.

Dass sieht der aber wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht.


----------



## sinthor4s (28. August 2010)

Natürlich sieht er es nicht.... immerhin ist es ja Creative.....


----------



## Gast12348 (28. August 2010)

wuste garnicht das es so ne IG gibt, bin gleich mal beigetretten mit meinem Tevion System  
Spass beiseite, ich denke ich hab die berechtigung für die IG. Is da ne vorstellung zwingend Notwendig ?


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2010)

Nee nicht notwendig, hab ich ja auch (noch) nicht gemacht .


----------



## Gast12348 (28. August 2010)

Gut  Da würd ich wieder stunden da sitzen um alles aufzulisten, mach ich aber auch noch bei gelegenheit.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Natürlich sieht er es nicht.... immerhin ist es ja Creative.....



Wer ist denn da der Creative User? Ich meinte einen Logitech Z5500 Digital Besitzer. Ich will den jetzt nicht namentlich an den Pranger haengen.

Aber schoen zu hoeren dass es noch mehr Joghurtbecher Besitzer gibt die in der IG vertreten sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. August 2010)

Also meine aussage mit dem Tevion System war ein scherz  Sowas würd mir nie ins Haus kommen *g*


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Ich habe nochmal nachgekuckt. 5 Leute in der IG haben JoghurtBecher und meinen sie haben hochwertige Musikwiedergabe Geraete.

Da sind noch nicht die User bei die weder auf ihren Profil noch im Sysprofile Schreiben was fuer Boxen/Kopfhoerer sie haben.


----------



## iceman650 (29. August 2010)

Sind mit Creative auch leute mit Creative-SoKas gemeint?^^
Weil der "Wert" in Geld ist ja nicht unbedingt niedrig


----------



## sinthor4s (29. August 2010)

Es geht nicht um die Soundkarten.
Es geht um die Qualität der Lautsprecher.

Kleine Plastikböxchen sind nunmal qualitativ nicht das, dass in dem
Text der IG gefordert wird...


----------



## iceman650 (29. August 2010)

Ja das ist mir selber klar. (Also dass die Billigböxchen keinen Sound liefern.)
Wie wärs mit einer Angabe von einem Minimum in der IG-Beschreibung?

dh.: Min Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer: Magnat Monitor Supreme 200/AKG K530 

oder so?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. August 2010)

Wie groß ist der Qualitätsverlust bei einem ca. 12m langen digitalen Toslink-Kabel ?


----------



## iceman650 (29. August 2010)

Qualitätsverlust keiner, aber Spezifiziert ist nur bis 5m, wenns also funktioniert, dann zu 100%, wenn nicht, dann garnicht.
Ist also glück ob es geht.

Wenn Sender hell genug ist und der Empfänger sensitiv genug ist kannst du auch 50m überbrücken.


----------



## Lee (29. August 2010)

Gibt keinen Qualitätsverlust.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. August 2010)

Okay, da bin ich ja beruhigt.

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Ergänzung, für meine Yamaha M-50, die übermorgen ankommt. Diese Ergänzung (Vollverstärker, Vorverstärker oder Receiver) sollte nur Pre-Out und einen digitalen Toslink-Eingang haben 

Hat da jemand ne Empfehlung ?


----------



## King_Sony (29. August 2010)

Hey,
kennt jemand von euch die Marke quadral? Hab zufällig alte LS von meinem Dad gefunden. Hab mich ein bisschen informiert und gesehen, dass die heute anscheinend nur noch Heimkino machen.

LG Sony


----------



## sinthor4s (29. August 2010)

Quadral ist ziemlich bekannt und stellt immernoch (wieso auch nicht)
Hifi-LS her. Sonst weiß ich darüber aber auch nix


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. August 2010)

Passt an die Asus Xonar DX ein Toslink-Kabel ?
Wenn nicht, welchen Adaper brauche ich ?
Gibt es ziwschen optisch und koaxial einen Unterschied von der Quali her ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. August 2010)

> Passt an die Asus Xonar DX ein Toslink-Kabel ?
> Wenn nicht, welchen Adaper brauche ich ?



Ja, der optische Anschluss ist im Mic-In. Den passenden Adapter gibts bei der Karte dazu, ist so ein schwarzes Plaste-Teil.



> Gibt es ziwschen optisch und koaxial einen Unterschied von der Quali her ?



Nein, koaxial hat nur die Gefahr einer Brummschleife, kann dafür aber meist länger sein (also das Kabel) als optisch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. August 2010)

Welche Anschlussart würdest du denn bei einer Kabellänge von15 m empfehlen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

Ich würde es erstmal mit Koax probieren, da 15m schon ne Menge sind und Toslink (also optisch) imho nur bis 5m spezifiziert ist. Wenn du mit Koax eine Brummschleife hast solltest du ein optisches Kabel nehmen, bei 15m Länge aber nicht das billigste.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2010)

1. Wie schließe ich denn das coax-kabel an die xonar dx an ?
2. Was ist eine Brummschleife ?


----------



## Scholboy (30. August 2010)

Die beiden Netzteile von Pc und Verstärker haben unterschiedliche Spannungen, Wenn die Geräte nicht mit einem MantelStromFilter getrennt sind und per Klinke oder Coax verbunden werden, kann es passieren das deine LS das brummen anfangen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2010)

Wie wahrscheinlich ist dieser Fall denn ?

Welches coak-Kabel in 15m könnt ihr empfehlen ?
Bei amazon gibt es nur eins


----------



## thysol (30. August 2010)

Ich weiss ich habe schon mal gefragt aber ich bin immer noch unschluessig. Welches dieser Soundkarten ist die geeignetste fuer Onkyo A-9155 + Klipsch RB-81?

1. Asus Xonar Essence STX
2. Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3
3. Asus Xonar DS

Die Asus Xonar DX bekomme ich hier in Irland leider nicht deswgen tendiere ich stark zur Xonar Essence STX.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2010)

Würde auch zur STX raten 

Noch mal ne Frage :

Wie kann ich den Weg von 15m-Audiokabel gut überbrücken ?
Meine Soka hat Digital-Toslink-Out, mein Verstärker aber nur Stereo-Cinch...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

> Wie kann ich den Weg von 15m-Audiokabel gut überbrücken ?
> Meine Soka hat Digital-Toslink-Out, mein Verstärker aber nur Stereo-Cinch...



Wenn dein Verstärker nur Stereo-Cinch hat nützt dir der digitale Ausgang von der SoKa nix...nimm halt einfach ein 15m Klinke-Cinch-Kabel. Greif nicht zum billigsten bei dieser Länge...eins für 15-20€, das halbwegs dick aussieht sollte da genügen.
Ich überbrücke so 10m zwischen PC und Verstärker, und es klingt gut.
Koax kannst du an der Xonar DX übrigens nicht anschließen, da sie keinen Koax-Anschluss hat


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2010)

Gibt es eig einen klanglichen Unterschied zwischen digital und analog ?
Man spricht doch manchmal vom "Analog-Sound" oder ?

Kann mir jemand ein spezielles Kabel mit einer Länge von 15m empfehlen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

> Gibt es eig einen klanglichen Unterschied zwischen digital und analog ?



Das kommt auf die D/A-Wandler an. Wenn die Soundkarte die besseren D/A-Wandler hat, klingt analog besser, wenn das Empfängergerät (Receiver, Verstärker, Voverstärker etc.) die besseren D/A-Wandler hat, dann klingt digital besser.



> Man spricht doch manchmal vom "Analog-Sound" oder ?



Damit ist der Klang von Schallplatten, MC-Kassetten, Audiobändern etc. gemeint, NICHT von irgendwelchen Kabeln

Das ist z.B. gut und recht günstig. Da sollte es zu keinen Problemen bei 15m kommen. Wie gesagt, ich hab ne 10m-Strippe zwischen PC und Verstärker und keine Probleme mit der Verkabelung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Gibt es eig einen klanglichen Unterschied zwischen digital und analog ?
> Man spricht doch manchmal vom "Analog-Sound" oder ?
> 
> Kann mir jemand ein spezielles Kabel mit einer Länge von 15m empfehlen ?
> ...



Hast du schon mal in mein HowTo geschaut? Da stehts drin...

Bei amazon gibts genug auswahl für 15 M Toslink Kabel:

Amazon.de: 15 m toslink - Elektronik & Foto


----------



## fexlex (30. August 2010)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



taks schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Live-Konzert in 5.1 erlebt?



In einem Jazzkeller in Baden - Württemberg gibt es eine 5.1 Lautsprecheranlage um differenzen im Raum besser aus zu steuern.

Theoretisch sind eh alle Instrumente ( ausnahme Keyboard ) Mono ...

*Frage:*
Gibt es kleine Reciever von Toslink auf Chinch, oder muss da gleich ein
Yamaha Reviever her?


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2010)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



fexlex schrieb:


> *Frage:*
> Gibt es kleine Reciever von Toslink auf Chinch, oder muss da gleich ein
> Yamaha Reviever her?



Wie du meinen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2010)

Kennt jemand den Rotel RSP-980 Vorverstärker ?
Hat jemand Infos, im Internet steht ja fast nix


----------



## God-Among-Insects (30. August 2010)

ich hätte ne Frage:

was haltet ihr von diesem 5.1 System:

Edifier HCS5640 5.1 Fernbedienung FM Tuner | hoh.de

finds schöner als das S550 vorallem weil der subwoofer nicht so hässlich ist


----------



## King_Sony (30. August 2010)

Ist es eig. schädlich für Pc Lautsprecher, wenn man sie zu laut aufdreht?

LG Sony


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Rotel RSP-980 Vorverstärker ?
> Hat jemand Infos, im Internet steht ja fast nix



Rotel baut feine Verstärker, egal ob komplett, vor oder endverstärkende Bauteile. Kurzum: du machst nichts falsch.

@King Sony: Was ist bei dir laut? Außerdem sind LS dafür gebaut wurden, Töne auch mal laut wiederzugeben. Aber Brüllwürfel halten nicht viel aus.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2010)

Da sie ja den Verstärker eingebaut haben ist es kaum möglich sie wirklich zu überlasten wenn man nicht gerade eine Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker nimmt.
Im allgemeinen ist volle Lautstärke also kein Problem.


----------



## King_Sony (30. August 2010)

Naja ich hab alte Quadral Pc-Lautsprecher von meinem Dad und hab jetzt die Befürchtung, dass sie kaputtgehen weil sie ja schon älter sind 

LG Sony


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2010)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Naja ich hab alte Quadral Pc-Lautsprecher von meinem Dad und hab jetzt die Befürchtung, dass sie kaputtgehen weil sie ja schon älter sind
> 
> LG Sony



Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen  Solange sie nicht anfangen, im Hochton wirklich sehr ungwöhnlich zu klingen, brauchste keine Angst haben.


----------



## thysol (30. August 2010)

Kann ich eigentlich meinen Onkyo A-9155 voll aufdrehen ohne die Klipsch zu schrotten?


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich meinen Onkyo A-9155 voll aufdrehen ohne die Klipsch zu schrotten?



Machst du Witze? Schau dir mal den Wirkungsgrad an, ehe die LS die Mücke machen haust du freiwillig aus deinem Zimmer ab.


----------



## thysol (30. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Machst du Witze? Schau dir mal den Wirkungsgrad an, ehe die LS die Mücke machen haust du freiwillig aus deinem Zimmer ab.



Kann mein Trommelfell eigentlich kaputt gehen wenn ich den Onkyo mit den Klipsch voll aufdrehe?


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Kann mein Trommelfell eigentlich kaputt gehen wenn ich den Onkyo mit den Klipsch voll aufdrehe?



Musstes probieren, aber Ich übernehm keine Haftung.


----------



## sinthor4s (30. August 2010)

Kommt drauf an wie lange du dich freiwillig diesem entsetzlichen
Krach ausliefern willst.... Wenn du es lange genug erträgst vielleicht


----------



## TAZ (30. August 2010)

fexlex schrieb:


> *Frage:*
> Gibt es kleine Reciever von Toslink auf Chinch, oder muss da gleich ein
> Yamaha Reviever her?



Meinst du einen Sound Decoder?
Also von Toslink (Ooptisch) auf analoge Ausgänge (Cinch)...
Da fällt mir aber nur eine ein..

Teufel "Decoderstation 5" Dolby Digital/ProLogic: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bei dem Preis würde ich eher zu einem AVR greifen...

oder diese hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Hifonics-DC5-1/dp/B000UVMVE2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1283192151&sr=8-6

Aber da würde ich erst recht zu was Richtigem greifen.


----------



## thysol (30. August 2010)

Natuerlich will ich dass nicht ausprobieren. Ich wollte halt nur wissen wenn mann "*kurzfristig*" solchen Lautstaerken ausgesetzt ist ob dass die Ohren ueberleben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

> Natuerlich will ich dass nicht ausprobieren. Ich wollte halt nur wissen wenn mann "kurzfristig" solchen Lautstaerken ausgesetzt ist ob dass die Ohren ueberleben.



Kann man nicht so sicher sagen, wenn du glück hast, hast du nur für 24-48 Stunden Tinitus...wenn du pech hast, zerstörst du dir die Haarzellen im Ohr  und hörst garnix mehr  ich würds nicht drauf ankommen lassen...taub sein ist schon doof...


----------



## Gast12348 (30. August 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Meinst du einen Sound Decoder?
> Also von Toslink (Ooptisch) auf analoge Ausgänge (Cinch)...
> Da fällt mir aber nur eine ein..
> 
> ...



Ähm das teil ist für Autos gedacht  

@a_fire_inside_1988 Joar mit etwas glück stellen sich die Haarzellen aber auch wieder auf *g* aber nur mit glück und das dauert lange lange.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (30. August 2010)

Nabend.

habe mal eine Frage wie kann ich meine 5.1 Anlage an meinen 
Samsung UE 32C6000 LED TV  anschließen ohne Optischen Anschluß, den hat mein Sound Sys nicht


----------



## sinthor4s (30. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> taub sein ist schon doof...



Vor allem wenn man viel Geld in die Klangwiedergabe gesteckt hat xD

Und selbst wenn sich die Haarzellen wieder aufrichten... Das Gehirn hat bis dahin verlernt
zu hören... dann kann man zwar physikalisch wieder hören aber das
Gehirn kann nach so langer Zeit nichts mehr damit anfangen


----------



## thysol (30. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht so sicher sagen, wenn du glück hast, hast du nur für 24-48 Stunden Tinitus...wenn du pech hast, zerstörst du dir die Haarzellen im Ohr  und hörst garnix mehr  ich würds nicht drauf ankommen lassen...taub sein ist schon doof...



Nee, ich hatte nie vor dass auszuprobieren. Aber was ist wenn der Verstaerker irgendwie kaputt geht und voll aufdreht? Oder wenn jemand mit einen Streich spielt und den Verstaerker voll aufdreht? Ich will nur wissen ob in so einem Fall meine Ohren ueberleben wuerden?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2010)

Würdet ihr eher einen Rotel- oder einen Yamaha-Vorverstärker für die M50-Enstufe kaufen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

> @a_fire_inside_1988 Joar mit etwas glück stellen sich die Haarzellen aber auch wieder auf *g* aber nur mit glück und das dauert lange lange.


Da hat mir mein Lehrer (ein Arzt) in spezieller Notfallmedizin aber was anderes erzählt ^^ einmal durch mechanische Einwirkung (also Schall) "umgeknickte" Haarzellen richten sich nicht wieder auf. Das passiert mit etwas Glück nur nach einem Hörsturz (Durchblutungsstörung und daraus folgende Unterversorgung der Haarzellen). 
Aber die Medizin wäre ohne alternative Meinungen ja auch nicht halb so spannend wie sie es ist ^^ ich würds jedenfalls nicht riskieren. 



> Aber was ist wenn der Verstaerker irgendwie kaputt geht und voll aufdreht?


 Ich empfehle dir in dem Moment nicht im Raum zu sein ^^



> Oder wenn jemand mit einen Streich spielt und den Verstaerker voll aufdreht?


 Denk dir eine gute Bestrafung aus 



> Ich will nur wissen ob in so einem Fall meine Ohren ueberleben wuerden?


 Das hängt vom Pegel ab. In der Regel kann man ab 130dB von einem Knalltrauma ausgehen (bei plötzlichem lautem Geräusch, einem Knall eben). Aber auch 120dB können schon das Gehör kaputt machen. Bei manchem reicht eine Beschallung in diesem Pegel von wenigen Sekunden, andere halten einige Minuten aus, wieder andere Stunden...das ist von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich.



> Würdet ihr eher einen Rotel- oder einen Yamaha-Vorverstärker für die M50-Enstufe kaufen ?


 Ich würde zu Rotel tendieren. Spielt mMn (auch preislich) in einer höheren Liga als Yamaha.


----------



## Scholboy (31. August 2010)

hmm der letzte Post  erinnert mich sehr stark an einen armen Verkäufer der Berät am laufenden Band und nix dafür bekommt , auser nochmer (un)sinnige Infos. 
Einfach mal hier an dieser Stelle ein fettes *dankeschön* an alle Fachkundigen Berater in diesem Forum !!


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (31. August 2010)

die frage ist ob die klipsch solche pegel mitmachen und das tun sie glaub ich nicht sehr lange


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal ne Frage.

Und zwar hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, das der PMA 560 irgendwie zu schwach für die Magnat ist

Das steht hier: 
Dauerleistung (bei Klirrfaktor)
    * 8 Ohm: 70W je Kanal
    * 4 Ohm: 110W je Kanal (0,7 % Klirr) 

Meine Magnat haben max. 180 / 360 Watt

Irgendwie passt das nicht, oder?
Könnten die noch mehr bei einem besseren Verstärker? Und kann mir mal jemand erklären, was das mit den Widerständen alles zusammenhängt

Edit: 
Und was genau würde es bringen, vom Onboard Realtek auf die Asus Xonar DX zu wechseln? Kommt mir die Anlage vllt. nur wegen dem Realtek etwas schwach vor, wenn sie leise ist?

Wenn ich die aufdrehe, ist da Bass ohne ende, aber wenn ich abends mal nen bissl hören will ist eben so gut wie kein Bass da....

Edit2:
Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der DX und der D1? Außer dem anderen Anschluss, also PCI.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

> Irgendwie passt das nicht, oder?



Doch, das passt schon ganz gut. 70W an 8 Ohm ist mehr als genug um sich in einem Wohnraum das Gehör zu ruinieren wenn die Lautsprecher einen anständigen Wirkungsgrad haben (deine haben 92dB/W/m). Das bedeutet, dass die bei 1W Leistung vom Verstärker im Abstand von 1m einen Pegel von 92dB erzeugen, was schon ziemlich laut ist. Für normale Zimmerlautstärke braucht man da nichmal ein halbes Watt...Also am Verstärker liegt es sicher nicht.
Da der Denon PMA 560 keinen Digital Eingang hat gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du die Anlage per Klinke-Cinch-Kabel mit dem PC verbunden hast. Daher bin ich dir Meinung, dass du mit einer Soundkarte wie der Xonar DX schon noch mehr aus den Lautsprechern rausholen kannst.

Abgesehen davon sind die Magnat Monitor dafür bekannt, dass sie bei niedrigen Pegeln relativ Bassschwach sind. Die geben erst ab 10-15W ordentlich gas, dann ist aber schon ziemlich laut 

Evtl. könnte es aber auch an der Aufstellung der Lautsprecher liegen. Vielleicht sitzt du gerade in einer stehenden Welle, da hört man kaum Bass, beweg dich mal ein bisschen auf den Lautsprecher zu oder von ihm Weg und höre ob der Bass dann besser wird.



> Und kann mir mal jemand erklären, was das mit den Widerständen alles zusammenhängt



Lautsprecher induzieren durch die Membranbewegung eine Spannung die der des Verstärkers genau entgegengesetzt ist. Gegen diesen Widerstand muss der Verstärker ankommen, damit Strom zu den Lautsprechern fließt. Das ist die Impedanz, also die 4-8 Ohm...wirklich wichtig sind diese Angaben heutzutage nichtmehr, da im Heimgebrauch sogut wie jeder Lautsprecher mit jedem Verstärker zurecht kommt. Früher hatte man teilweise Lautsprecher mit nur 2 Ohm, da hat man dann einen laststabilen Verstärker (also mit viel Power) gebraucht, damit der aufgrund der niedrigen Impedanz nicht abraucht. Aber heutzutage gibts da keine großen Probleme mehr, das kann man in den meisten Fällen vernachlässigen.



> Könnten die noch mehr bei einem besseren Verstärker?



Kaum, der Verstärker ist schon ein ganz ordentliches Teil, das schwächste Glied bei dir sind der OnBoard-Sound und die Lautsprecher.


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

So hier siehts bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, die Lautsprecher bleiben jetzt, basta^^

Aber dann wirds wohl bald ne Asus. Nur die Frage ob Dx oder D1.
Unterscheiden die sich nur durch den Anschluss und das bei der DX benötigte Stromkabel?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

Die Lautsprecher stehen viel zu nah an der Wand und zu weit auseinander für deine Sitzposition. Du müsstest für optimale Raumabbildung mindestens 2,5 bis 3m weiter hinten sitzen...da solltest du versuchen mal noch eine bessere Lösung zu finden. Bei Stand-LS sollten 30cm Abstand zu jeder Wand minimum sein.



> Unterscheiden die sich nur durch den Anschluss und das bei der DX benötigte Stromkabel?



Ja, sonst gibts da keine Unterschiede. Wenn du einen PCIe-Slot frei hast und keine Probleme mit dem zusätzlichen Stromanschluss hast kannst du die DX nehmen, damit bist du etwas zukunftssicherer, falls PCI in nächster Zeit aussterben sollte.


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

Anders wird es nicht gehen fürchte ich....
Die linke Box steht etwa 40-50cm von der Wand entfernt, sieht man nicht so. Und die rechte lässt sich, wenn der Ständer final ist, auch noch besser ausrichten. Wenns fertig ist werden beide genau auf mich gucken, und beide sollten genug Platz haben. Der einzige Unterschied ist dann, dass die rechte 1m weiter weg ist^^ Aber das regel ich mir ja mit Balance am Denon.

Hm, werd mir dann wohl lieber die D1 holen, extra Stromkabel nein Danke
Und Anschlüsse hab ich eh noch genug frei^^


----------



## BarFly (31. August 2010)

Hallo,

Keine Panik, die Werte deiner Anlage lesen sich doch stimmig und gut.



nyso schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nochmal ne Frage.
> Und zwar hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, das der PMA 560 irgendwie zu schwach für die Magnat ist
> Das steht hier:
> Dauerleistung (bei Klirrfaktor)
> ...


Das sind Angaben wie wenn du im Bios den Arbeitsspeichertakt von 266 auf 267 stellst. Ziemlich ohne Belang für eine Qualitätsbeurteilung.
Ein bisschen grundsätzliches:
Die Wattangaben sind KEINE Qualitätsmerkmale, weder bei den Boxen noch bei Verstärkern. 
Dein Verstärker ist absolut ausreichend dimensioniert. Der wird bei 20W noch lange nicht an seinen Grenzen sein und Verzerrungen, die letztlich die Boxen killen, produzieren. Bei 20Watt fließt dir eher das Blut aus den Ohren, wie das an deinen Boxen was kaputt geht
Deine Boxen dürften so ca. 90dB bei einem Watt rausbrüllen. D. h. bei 
32W ca. 105dB! (Verdoppelung pro 3 dB lauter) Und da steigen dann spätestens die Chassis der Lautsprecher mechanisch (Hub der Membrane) aus. Außer du legst richtig viel Geld für (PA) Chassis hin. Vermutlich drehst du freiwillig leiser, denn die Verzerrungen die dann produziert werden tun dann schon weh. Kaputt gehen die dann vermutlich immer noch nicht.
Dazu kommt noch das die wenigsten Räume das durch ihre Raumakustik vertragen. 
Der Raum liefert ja auch einen Großteil des Klanges! 
Summasumarum: Dein Verstärker ist, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, gut genug, deine Boxen kenne ich jetzt nicht.



> Edit:
> Und was genau würde es bringen, vom Onboard Realtek auf die Asus Xonar DX zu wechseln? Kommt mir die Anlage vllt. nur wegen dem Realtek etwas schwach vor, wenn sie leise ist?
> Wenn ich die aufdrehe, ist da Bass ohne ende, aber wenn ich abends mal nen bissl hören will ist eben so gut wie kein Bass da....


Das ist akustisch bedingt und ganz normal. Das hast du an allen anlagen. Deswegen gibt es bei den meisten Verstärker den 'loudness' Schalter, der die tiefen Töne etwas anhebt. Der ist eigentlich dafür da, die Physik, die für das Problem des schwächeren Basses verantwortlich ist, ein bisschen auszutricksen.
@a_fire_inside_1988 war (mal wieder) schneller. Dazu auch auch noch mit korrekten Ausführungen


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

Hm, danke schonmal

Dann werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit die D1 zulegen und gut is^^

Der Loudness-Schalter ist schon auf On, so hört sich das viel besser an.

Nur wozu sind Subsonic und Source Direct?


----------



## Gast12348 (31. August 2010)

Subsonic filtert tiefe Töne um die 20hz raus, das ist für Schallplattenspieler gedacht bei denen aus physikalischen gründen auch mal 5-10hz töne rauskommen können welche aber für Gewöhnliche Speaker schnell mal schädlich sein können, zudem wenn ein Schallplattenspieler die vibrationen der Tieftöne abekommt kanns passieren das du ne ziemlich miese rückkopplung bekommst. 

Source Direct umgeht jegliche Klangreglund und gibt den Ton möglichst unverfälscht wieder. 

@BarFly naja da steht schon klitzeklein bisl über die Qualität, der Klirrfaktor sollte man nicht ganz auser acht lassen, allerdings wie du schon sagst wird er eh nie auf 70Watt aufdrehen und damit bekommt er auch keine 0.7% klirrfaktor ab.


----------



## BarFly (31. August 2010)

Hallo,



nyso schrieb:


> Der Loudness-Schalter ist schon auf On, so hört sich das viel besser an.
> Nur wozu sind Subsonic und Source Direct?


Wenn du etwas lauter hörst, schalte Loudness wieder ab.

Zu Subsonic: 
Lautsprechergehäuse ? Wikipedia
Subsonic-Filter im Lexikon
Subsonic-Filter :: subsonic filter :: ITWissen.info


SourceDirect: Da wird der Klangauf direktem Weg verstärkt und zu den Lautsprecherausgängen geschickt. D.h. es werden die Klangregler für Höhen und Tiefen umgangen.

Edit:


dfence schrieb:


> @BarFly naja da steht schon klitzeklein bisl über die Qualität, der Klirrfaktor sollte man nicht ganz auser acht lassen, allerdings wie du schon sagst wird er eh nie auf 70Watt aufdrehen und damit bekommt er auch keine 0.7% klirrfaktor ab.


Korrekt - klar, wenn der Klirrfaktor bei z.B. 2W 0,7% beträgt, dann wird es wirklich problematisch.


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

Hm, auf Source Direct ist kein Bass und nix mehr, total doof. Also ist das das Signal was der Realtek liefert, hm. Grottig kann ich da nur sagen.

Mal gucken wie das dann mit der D1 wird^^

Ansonsten vielen Dank


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

Loudness ist der Tod eines jeden im Ansatz audiophilen Menschen. Mach das bitte aus, und stell manuell den Bass per EQ nach oben.
Deine Aufstellung ist auch noch suboptimal, auf den Boden kannst du sie nicht stellen, oder?

@Bl4ckr4in: Die Klipsch machen verdammt laute Pegel locker mit, da wo Magnat, Canton, Heco und Co. schon ausgestiegen sind liefern Klipsch Boxen meist noch saubere Töne.


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

Ne, anders gehts nicht. Und hoch müssen sie auch, bei einer bald 2 Jahre alten Tochter, die alles anfassen will und am liebsten alles kaputt macht


----------



## Gast12348 (31. August 2010)

Hehe das kenn ich, Kinder drücken so verdammt gern die Kalotten oder Dustcaps von den Speakern ein


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

Jaja, die Kalotte von nem alten Magnat Center ist schon hin, weil der aufm Boden lag^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Hehe das kenn ich, Kinder drücken so verdammt gern die Kalotten oder Dustcaps von den Speakern ein



Hab ich als Kiddy auch gerne mal gemacht, aber das waren uralte Schrottteile


----------



## Gast12348 (31. August 2010)

Ja ich auch, 10 jahre später hab ich mir sowas von in arsch gebissen, weil ich die Speaker dann geschenkt bekommen hab, und es teure Isophon waren. Keine ahnung warum Kalotten so anziehend sind auf Kids.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. August 2010)

Also, mein Vater möchte sich einen Surround-Receiver kaufen. Er soll von harman kardon sein und 5.1 und aufwärts haben  Könnt ihr mir da einen empfehlen ?
Natürlich soll er HDMI-Eingänge sowie einen guten Stereo-Klang haben


----------



## thysol (31. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Hm, auf Source Direct ist kein Bass und nix mehr, total doof.



Sag bitte nicht du hast den Verstaerker auf Loudness stehen und hast den Bass voll aufgedreht.


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

Ähm, doch
Na gut, nicht ganz, so 3/4

Aber nicht immer^^

Wenn ich Berry White, Whitney Houston etc. anhabe natürlich nicht


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (31. August 2010)

> Sag bitte nicht du hast den Verstaerker auf Loudness stehen und hast den Bass voll aufgedreht


 Warum nicht? Wenn's ihm gefällt und er Spaß am Sound hat. Dann sollte er weiter so verfahren. Denn darum geht's ja. Spaß haben.


----------



## thysol (31. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ähm, doch
> Na gut, nicht ganz, so 3/4
> 
> Aber nicht immer^^
> ...



Ich habe den Verstaerker auf Direct stehen. Ich mag dass nicht mit so einem uebertriebenen Bass.


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

Ich liebe starke Bässe

Deswegen grübel ich auch wieder....
Die D1/DX soll ja sehr natürlich sein, die X-Fi's eher basslastig.

Welche würdet ihr einem Bass-Fan empfehlen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich liebe starke Bässe
> 
> Deswegen grübel ich auch wieder....
> Die D1/DX soll ja sehr natürlich sein, die X-Fi's eher basslastig.
> ...



Die gequetschten Töne aus Magnats Billig Serie gleich Bass zu nennen... 

Einfach ne DX und gut.


----------



## thysol (31. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich liebe starke Bässe



Dass wahr auch meine Einstellung als ich damals noch mit Logitech Boxen gehoert habe.

Ein starker Bass hat nichts mit guter Musikwiedergabe zu tun.



nyso schrieb:


> Deswegen grübel ich auch wieder....
> Die D1/DX soll ja sehr natürlich sein, die X-Fi's eher basslastig.
> 
> Welche würdet ihr einem Bass-Fan empfehlen?



Nimm auf jeden Fall die Asus Xonar Reihe. Die klingt deutlich besser auch wenn die X-Fi's einen staerkeren aber "schlechteren" Bass haben.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. August 2010)

Würd ich so nich unbedingt sagen, je nach musik art kann starker bass schon nett sein, und wenn der Bass nich alles übertönt kann das schon nett klingen. 
Allerdings Membranfläche ist einfach durch nix zu ersetzen, klar das so Standboxen mit 2*20er Bässen nicht so wuchtig klingen und das viel Bass auf solchen Boxen einfach nicht toll klingt. 

Das einer der gründe warum ich auf sehr viel Membranfläche setze weil ich mit so Säulenboxen nix anfangen kann wenns um Bass geht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Würd ich so nich unbedingt sagen, je nach musik art kann starker bass schon nett sein, und wenn der Bass nich alles übertönt kann das schon nett klingen.
> Allerdings Membranfläche ist einfach durch nix zu ersetzen, klar das so Standboxen mit 2*20er Bässen nicht so wuchtig klingen und das viel Bass auf solchen Boxen einfach nicht toll klingt.
> 
> Das einer der gründe warum ich auf sehr viel Membranfläche setze weil ich mit so Säulenboxen nix anfangen kann wenns um Bass geht.



2 x 20er bringen schon was, wenn sie mit verwertbaren Frequenzen gefüttert werden. Wenn man da 30 Hz Töne hinschickt, wird die Box beansprucht aber hörbares kommt nix raus.


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

Naja, meine haben immerhin 2x 170mm Tieftöner pro Stück^^
Aber evtl. sollte ich mir doch noch den passenden Sub gönnen. Direkt nach der Soka^^


----------



## Gast12348 (31. August 2010)

Ich weis, hatt auch schonmal Säulenboxen mit 2*20er bestückung ( MBQuart ) 
6*20 gehen auch gut ab  Fressen nur sau viel platz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

Das wär doch mal was für untern Schreibtisch


----------



## Witcher (31. August 2010)

Sieht vorallem noch gut aus wenn man in´s Zimmer kommt und es "schauen" einen erst einmal 6 20er an


----------



## Gast12348 (31. August 2010)

12 20er  Das ist kein Subwoofer  wie man am Hochton Horn erkennen kann.
Hier mal nen Bild von der anderen seite mit nen paar "kleinen" Subwoofer  

Also meine Kumpels fanden den Anblick immer Brachial, und der Sound naja brauch ich nix dazu zu sagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (31. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, meine haben immerhin 2x 170mm Tieftöner pro Stück^^
> Aber evtl. sollte ich mir doch noch den passenden Sub gönnen. Direkt nach der Soka^^



Ich wuerde dir empfehlen erst mal zu sparen und dann spaeter vielleicht die Standboxen erst mal gegen was besseres ersetzen. Jetzt einen billig Sub kaufen bringt nicht viel.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich weis, hatt auch schonmal Säulenboxen mit 2*20er bestückung ( MBQuart )
> 6*20 gehen auch gut ab  Fressen nur sau viel platz




Sieht aber dafür auch aus wie aus der Raveland Krabbelkiste.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Sieht aber dafür auch aus wie aus der Raveland Krabbelkiste.



Hahaha ^^  endlich sprichts mal einer aus


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Hahaha ^^  endlich sprichts mal einer aus



Hätteste auch machen können, aber Ich muss hier ja meinen Ruf oben halten...


----------



## Witcher (31. August 2010)

einer muss es ja aussprechen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

> Hätteste auch machen können, aber Ich muss hier ja meinen Ruf oben halten...



Genau darum hab ich den Job dir überlassen


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Genau darum hab ich den Job dir überlassen



Ich fühl mich gleich besser, wenn Ich das kann:


----------



## Gast12348 (31. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Sieht aber dafür auch aus wie aus der Raveland Krabbelkiste.



Ich kann dir versichern, das sind keine Raveland müll dinger. 
Sind eigenbau mit ElectroVoice Bestückung, bei den Subwoofern sitzen BeymaChassis drin, bei einem nen Jbl Pro Chassis, und die Neodyme Woofer sind von Bell Amplification. 
Achso die speaker mit dem 30er und dem Horn haben ne Mckenzie bestückung. 


Also alles andere als Raveland müll  Wie ich schon so oft gesagt hab im vordergrund steht bei mir der Klang und nicht das Design, zumal das ja auch "nur" die Anlage fürn Proberaum ist


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich kann dir versichern, das sind keine Raveland müll dinger.
> Sind eigenbau mit ElectroVoice Bestückung, bei den Subwoofern sitzen BeymaChassis drin, bei einem nen Jbl Pro Chassis, und die Neodyme Woofer sind von Bell Amplification.
> Achso die speaker mit dem 30er und dem Horn haben ne Mckenzie bestückung.
> 
> ...



Es ging ja auch nicht um die klangliche Qualität...die stellt bei dir glau ich niemand in Frage. Aber optisch sind sie den Raveland-Modellen halt schon ziemlich ähnlich ^^

Und solange dir das Design nicht so wichtig ist, ist das ja auch garnicht schlimm


----------



## Gast12348 (31. August 2010)

*gg* Als die gebaut wurden gabs noch kein Raveland  Allerdings hab ich Raveland als Plastikboxen in errinerungen in so nem Dunkelblau.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

Ich weiß das die besser als Raveland sind, aber eben die Optik...  Du weußt ja wie Ich das meine


----------



## thysol (31. August 2010)

Ich wollt euch mal auf etwas hinweisen was mich wundert. In der aktuellen PCGH Print im Soundsystem Test ist dass Logitech Z5500 Digital Testsieger und die Scythe KroCraft sind weit abgeschlagen hinten. Nicht nur von der Gesamtnote her sondern auch in den Klangbewertungen schneiden die Scythe KroCraft sehr miserabel ab. Laut PCGH haben die Logitech Breitbaender einen besseren Klang als dass 2 Wege System der Scythe KroCraft.


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2010)

Ich vermute da immernoch einen Defekt des Testsamples.


----------



## Witcher (1. September 2010)

also ich finde meine Kro Craft ganz ok


----------



## TAZ (1. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich vermute da immernoch einen Defekt des Testsamples.



Soso vermutest du... 
Wo wäre denn das Problem für eine PC-Zeitschrift ein weiteres Testsample zu organisieren...


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

Ich denke dass liegt eher an der fehlenden Kompetenz des Redaktuers der den Test geschrieben hat.

Dass Logitech Z5500 Digital hat in allen Bereichen (Hoch, Mittel, Bass) die Note "gut bis sehr gut". Genau wie die Teufel Lautsprecher. Und jeder der auch nur ein bisschen Ahnung hat weiss dass die Teufel und Edifier Dinger besser klingen.


----------



## TAZ (1. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich denke dass liegt eher an der fehlenden Kompetenz des Redakteurs der den Test geschrieben hat.



Danke, dass gleich einer schreibt worauf ich hinaus wollte...


----------



## Daniel_M (1. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich wollt euch mal auf etwas hinweisen was mich wundert. In der aktuellen PCGH Print im Soundsystem Test ist dass Logitech Z5500 Digital Testsieger und die Scythe KroCraft sind weit abgeschlagen hinten. Nicht nur von der Gesamtnote her sondern auch in den Klangbewertungen schneiden die Scythe KroCraft sehr miserabel ab. Laut PCGH haben die Logitech Breitbaender einen besseren Klang als dass 2 Wege System der Scythe KroCraft.



Du vergleichst hier 5.1. und Stereo-Systeme - die Klangeigenschaften werden hier aber nicht gleich gewertet. Außerdem ist die Klangnote "gut" sowie eine 2,06 als Endnote nicht "sehr miserabel", wie du es formulierst. Offenbar möchtest du hier einen falschen Eindruck erwecken...


Bitte achte außerdem auf deinen Tonfall (folgende Posts).


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier 5.1. und Stereo-Systeme - die Klangeigenschaften werden hier aber nicht gleich gewertet.



Ok, mein Fehler aber da kann ich gleich Kontern. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie dass Z-2300 im Hochton Bereich "gut bis sehr gut" bekommt und die Scythe KroCraft "Befriedigend bis gut". 



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Klangnote "gut" sowie eine 2,06 als Endnote nicht "sehr miserabel", wie du es formulierst. Offenbar möchtest du hier einen falschen Eindruck erwecken...



Von der Endnote spreche ich nicht. Da wird ja die Ausstattung mit einbezogen. Ich rede nur von den Klangnoten. Und da liegt dass Logitech Z-2300 selbst im Hoch/Mittel Ton Bereich von den Scythe KroCraft. Fuer mich unverstaendlich. Im Bass darf dass Logitech meinetwegen gewinnen aber nicht im Mittel/Hoch ton Bereich.



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Bitte achte außerdem auf deinen Tonfall (folgende Posts).



Schoen dass du vorsorgst um mich vor Strafpunkte zu schuetzen.

Andere Frage:
Wie wurdest du von meinem Post so schnell informiert?


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2010)

Naja, Aufklärung ist nie verkehrt. Daher war ich mal so frei und hab den entsprechenden Autor des Artikels informiert .


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. September 2010)

Mädels, nicht vergessen das Sound von jedem anders wahrgenommen wird...es kann sein das die Scythe für dich wie die besten LS der Welt klingen...auch wenn sie in der Tabelle in der PCGH ganz unten sind...die Wertung der PCGH stellt doch auch nur "USEROHREN" dar...ich glaube ja auch nicht das die PCGH mit proequipment testet oder??? Sondern Praxisnah sich selber hinhockt und sich alles anhört und so...(verstehst schon) was ich für besser halte...zudem sind die Scythe dinger auch echt nicht dolle sry...aber habe sie mir selber auf Arbeit mal angehört.

Siehe hier, wie man ihn sehen kann:Headset Medusa NX 5.1 von Speed-Link im Test - Medusa NX, Test, Headset, Speed-Link


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> .zudem sind die Scythe dinger auch echt nicht dolle sry...aber habe sie mir selber auf Arbeit mal angehört.



Du hast ein Logitech Z3. Die Scythe KroCraft sind fuer Musik besser geeignet als die Logitechs. Du fandest den Klang wahrscheinlich nicht so dolle weil du den uebertrieben Bass deines Logitech Sets gewohnt bist und dir ist aufgefallen dass der Bass bei den Scythes deutlich geringer ist. Son fetter Bass eines Logitech Sets hat aber nichts mit guter Musik Wiedergabe zu tun.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, Aufklärung ist nie verkehrt.



[Ironie on]Vorallem nicht wenn mann dadurch seinen Ruf noch weiter erhoeht. [Ironie off]

Und nochmal zu Daniel Moellendorf:

Mainboard und andere Tests machst du hervorragend. Nicht dass du die Sound Kritik persoenlich nimmst. Nur an dem Sound Test zweifle ich.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Du hast ein Logitech Z3. Die Scythe KroCraft sind fuer Musik besser geeignet als die Logitechs. Du fandest den Klang wahrscheinlich nicht so dolle weil du den uebertrieben Bass deines Logitech Sets gewohnt bist und dir ist aufgefallen dass der Bass bei den Scythes deutlich geringer ist. Son fetter Bass eines Logitech Sets hat aber nichts mit guter Musik Wiedergabe zu tun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erst fragen dann quatschen, ich hab zwar ein Z3 nutze dies aber nicht...und ich bin keinesfalls ein Freund von Logitechmüllbass...der wurde von mir derbe beschnitten...und in meiner Asus Xonar Soundkarte auf 60Hz runtergeregelt...also kein schrottbass mehr. Ausserdem war das nicht Gegenstand meiner Antwort...

Aber schon lustig das du denkst nur weil ich ein Z3 habe kenne ich nichts anderes...lebe halt nicht bei Mami, sondern mit meiner Frau in ner Wohnung wo der PC im Wohnzimmer steht...da passen keine anderen LS aufn Tisch...

Kannst ja mal bissl durchs Forum stöbern...dann wirste staunen wieviel Ahnung ich habe von dem was ich erzähle....


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal bissl durchs Forum stöbern...dann wirste staunen wieviel Ahnung ich habe von dem was ich erzähle....



Dass ist mir egal. 

Dieses Thema wird sowieso wahrscheinlich nur ein Bashing Muell mit wer sich auskennt und wer nicht.

Ich wollte lediglich sagen dass ich den Sound Test in der aktuellen Print nicht so dass wahre fand. Ich wollte nur sehen ob nur ich dass so sehe oder ob ich mich irre. Einige User stimmen mir zu andere wiederrum nicht. 

Thema beendet.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. September 2010)

Geschmack von Sound wird eben einfach ein Streitthema bleiben das ist halt nunmal so...


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Geschmack von Sound wird eben einfach ein Streitthema bleiben das ist halt nunmal so...



Ja, dass stimmt. Dennoch kann ich den Test der Lautpsprecher in der aktuellen PCGH nicht zustimmen. Dass mit den Scythe wahr nur ein Beispiel. Ich kann anderen Resultaten auch nicht zustimmen. Fuer mich sieht dass einfach so aus als kenne sich der Redaktuer nicht soooo gut mit Sound aus. Mit Mainboards und so ist er natuerlich Experte keine Frage. Ich habe auch nichts an dem Soundkarten Test auszusetzen, nur am Lautpsrecher test. Der Soundkarten Test wahr wirklich Super, wurde ja auch mit richtigem Hi-Fi Equipment getestet.

Ich bin mal auf andere Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nichts an dem Soundkarten Test auszusetzen, nur am Lautpsrecher test. Der Soundkarten Test wahr wirklich Super, wurde ja auch mit richtigem Hi-Fi Equipment getestet.


Danke , der Test ist von mir .


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke , der Test ist von mir .



Dass weiss ich. An deiner Kompetenz habe ich auch nie gezweifelt.

Aber findest du nicht auch den Lautsprecher Test etwas Merkwuerdig?


----------



## Pokerclock (1. September 2010)

Da wir gerade dabei sind munter auf Redakteuren zu trampeln....

Ne, nur Spaß. thysol es ist offensichtlich, dass es einige Unterschiede zwischen dem Soundkarten Test und dem LS Test gibt. Ich meckere auch schon seit längerem an diesem "gut bis sehr gut" Notensystem, das absolut nichtssagend ist und auch im Fließtext detaillierte Angaben zum Klang eher knapp gehalten sind. 

Ich war selbst überrascht, als ich erfuhr, dass unser lieber nfsgame seine Finger im Spiel hatte beim Soundkarten-Test. Im Feedbackthread zur Ausgabe ist es sicherlich niemandem entgangen, dass der Soundkarten-Test mehr "Anklang" fand, als der LS Test. Vielleicht wirkt sich das ja auch auf Dauer auf die LS Tests aus. Ich hoffe es sehr! 

Davon abgesehen empfand ich den LS-Test als OK. Einzig das unerklärliche "Kratzen" beim Scythe System erschließt sich mir nicht, schon gar nicht warum man keinen Ersatz-LS orderte zur Überprüfung. Vielleicht lässt sich ein Nachtest mit einem funktionierenden linken LS arrangieren.   Aber gut. Gehört habe ich das Ding nie, daher kein Statement dazu von mir.

Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass der Daniel seinen Job auch bei Soundsystem ebenso gut macht, wie bei den MB. Persönliche Angriffe sind also nicht notwendig und lassen eher an der Objektivität des Kritisierenden zweifeln. 

just my 2 Cents

EDIT

Die Systeme sind ja allesamt nicht allzu teuer. Mit ein bisschen Organisation im Forum könnte man da durchaus einen User-Test auf die Beine stellen. Müssen sich nur Sponsoren oder gut betuchte User finden lassen..


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. September 2010)

Mädels, beruhigt euch.

@Thysol: So wie du Daniel angefahren hast, muss das nicht sein, man kann das auch mal etwas netter formulieren. Obwohl Ich den Test auch nicht versteh bzw. nachvollziehen kann. Logitech auf Platz eins ist aber fast schon ein Angriff auf Hi-Fi und erweckt bei Neulingen einen total falschen Eindruck.

@Nfsgame: Dein test war wirklich gut - aber 2 Lacher konnte Ich mir nicht verkneifen... deinen Denon DCD 5xx als High-End sowie deine Lautsprecher ebenso in diese Kategorie zu stecken, also wirklich. 

@Pokerclock: Usertests wären wirklich mal ne gelungene Idee, sonst macht man hier zu jedem Zeug Usertests, außer zu Lautsprechern oder Soka´s.


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Mädels, beruhigt euch.
> 
> @Thysol: So wie du Daniel angefahren hast, muss das nicht sein, man kann das auch mal etwas netter formulieren.



Dass sagt ja gerade der richtige. Der der oft leute mit Panasonic/Samsung Systemen zur Schnecke macht. Du machst die Leute zwar nicht direkt an aber dass geht auch netter. 

Ich habe uebrigens nur gesagt dass ich an der Kompetenz des Redakteurs im Sound Bereich zweifle. Dass ist alles. Sonst habe ich ihn ueberhaupt nicht bloed angemacht. Ich habe sogar gesagt dass er alle anderen Tests hervorragend macht. Wie Nett soll ich denn sein? Und du wirst ja nicht bestreiten koennen dass du bei Beratungen auch den Leuten oft nicht allzu Nett klar machst dass sie Schrott Systeme haben. Also bitte, wenn mein Kommentar schon zu weit geht dann sind einige andere um Meilen weiter unnetter.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Obwohl Ich den Test auch nicht versteh bzw. nachvollziehen kann. Logitech auf Platz eins ist aber fast schon ein Angriff auf Hi-Fi und erweckt bei Neulingen einen total falschen Eindruck.



Deswegen wollte ich dass Thema mal anschneiden. Ich finde da sollte PCGH mal wirklich drueber nachdenken die Lautsprecher Tests zu verbessern. Die Kommentare zum Klang sind zu kurz etc. wie Pokerclock bereits sagte.

Ein bisschen Kritik ist doch wohl hoffentlich noch erlaubt.

@Daniel Moellendorf
Ich fand meinen Kommentar nicht als persoenlichen Angriff. Wenn er allerdings so rueberkam entschuldige ich mich. Und wie gesagt all deine anderen Tests finde ich super.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Dass sagt ja gerade der richtige. Der der oft leute mit Panasonic/Samsung Systemen zur Schnecke macht. Du machst die Leute zwar nicht direkt an aber dass geht auch netter.
> 
> Ich habe uebrigens nur gesagt dass ich an der Kompetenz des Redakteurs im Sound Bereich zweifle. Dass ist alles. Sonst habe ich ihn ueberhaupt nicht bloed angemacht. Ich habe sogar gesagt dass er alle anderen Tests hervorragend macht. Wie Nett soll ich denn sein? Und du wirst ja nicht bestreiten koennen dass du bei Beratungen auch den Leuten oft nicht allzu Nett klar machst dass sie Schrott Systeme haben. Also bitte, wenn mein Kommentar schon zu weit geht dann sind einige andere um Meilen weiter unnetter.



Das bin ich eben, wenn de Probleme damit hast ruf Ich morgen mal bei Kallwass an, die hat 14.00 Uhr bestimmt mal Zeit für dich.


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Nfsgame: Dein test war wirklich gut - aber 2 Lacher konnte Ich mir nicht verkneifen... deinen Denon DCD 5xx als High-End sowie deine Lautsprecher ebenso in diese Kategorie zu stecken, also wirklich.


Die Bildunterschrift kommt nicht von mir , ist das einzige was von meinem Namensvetter (also Daniel M.) dazueditiert wurde (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre).


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das bin ich eben, wenn de Probleme damit hast ruf Ich morgen mal bei Kallwass an, die hat 14.00 Uhr bestimmt mal Zeit für dich.



Ich sehe ein dass ich haette netter sein koennen zu Daniel Moellendorf. Ich wahr zumindest objektiver als frueher. Ich persoenlich habe nichts gegen deine Art aber einige User die Kaufberatungs Threads oeffnen. Ich sehe dass so, mann kann ruhig sagen dass der User den "Schrott" nicht kaufen soll. Wenn er sowas allerdings bereits besitzt hilft es nicht weiter im zu sagen dass dass "Schrott" ist was er hat. Dass erweckt nur Aggresionen in ihn. Mann kann ihn ja freundlich darauf hinweisen dass seine Anlage nicht so gut ist aber mann muss nicht gleich Kommentare wie diese dazu abgeben, "Mein klangliches Beileid", oder "China-Knaller". Dass ist hier aber OT.

Ich wollte eigentlich dass Forum nur fragen ob die auch meiner Meinung sind dass der Sound test nicht optimal wahr. Ich bin gleich aggressiv vorgegangen, daher entschuldige ich mich erstmal an Daniel Moellendorf. Dass aendert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass ich was an dem Sound test auszusetzen habe. All in all ist er ganz gut (Ich habe ihn wohl zu kritisch gesehen) aber er ist nicht 100% Perfekt. Dass ist uebrigens nur meine Meinung und es kann natuerlich sein dass ich mich irre.

Ich bin uebrigens auch der Meinung dass PCGH auch als Alternative billige Verstaerker und Kompaktboxen Kombis testen sollte als eine Alternative fuer Musik-hoerer. 

PS. Mann ich aerger mich so. Ich habe mir nach meiner letzten Verwarnung vorgenommen objektiv zu sein und dann jetzt sowas wieder.  Mann, Mann, ich muss mich bessern.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das bin ich eben, wenn de Probleme damit hast ruf Ich morgen mal bei Kallwass an, die hat 14.00 Uhr bestimmt mal Zeit für dich.



Ich schalte ein....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. September 2010)

> PS. Mann ich aerger mich so. Ich habe mir nach meiner letzten Verwarnung vorgenommen objektiv zu sein und dann jetzt sowas wieder.  Mann, Mann, ich muss mich bessern.



Mach dich nich gleich fertig deswegen, ich fand deine Kritik nun nicht sooooo schlimm, vielleicht etwas zu scharf im Ton....

Naja, was deine Einschätzung zu dem LS-Test angeht teile ich deine Meinung...was aber evtl. an den Testmethoden liegt...anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass ein Z-5500 da den Sieg abräumt. Da kommt mir mMn einfach die klangliche Komponente viel zu kurz, was sich ja auch im Fließtext bestätigt, da wird auch nicht sehr detailliert auf den Klang eingegangen. Aber der Klang ist es nunmal was einen Lautsprecher bzw. ein Lautsprecher-System ausmacht, da sollte wesentlich mehr Wert drauf gelegt werden.

Der SoKa-Test von nfsgame war dagegen erste Sahne, da gibts absolut nix dran zu rütteln, er hat auch unbekanntere Modelle mit einbezogen und die Gewichtung vor allem auf den Klang gelegt. Dafür nochmal an dieser Stelle von mir ein großes Lob! Der SoKa-Test war für mich Grund genug die PCGH seit ewigkeiten mal wieder zu kaufen und nicht nur im Supermarkt mal kurz durchzublättern.


----------



## nyso (2. September 2010)

@nfsgame:

Toller Test, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen in der aktuellen und bin erst durch die Diskussion hier drauf aufmerksam geworden

Aber eine Bitte habe ich:
Könntest du die Unterschiede zwischen Xonar DX/D1 und DS noch etwas deutlicher rausarbeiten?

Bei Leistung siehst du die DX etwas vor der DS, mit 1,9 zu 2.
Aber die Beschreibungen zu den jeweiligen Bereichen hören sich für mich bei der DS besser an als bei der DX

Z.B. beim Tieftonbereich:

DX: ... leichten Defiziten bei der Schnelligkeit und Tiefenstaffelung.

DS: Schlank und präzise.

Das hört sich doch bei der DS irgendwie besser an, finde ich


Edit: Hat sich erledigt, hab mir jetzt die D1 bestellt.
Die bunten Anschlüsse der DS gehen ja mal gar nicht


----------



## sentinel1 (2. September 2010)

Mal ne Fachfrage an die Soundspezies:

Derzeit nutze ich den Win7 - Treiber für meine_ 'Auzentech Forte'_,

würde mir der Orignal - Treiber klangtechnisch überhaupt (Musik mp3/stream, Spiele) was bringen ?

Also ich höre keine DVD - Audios oder so, CD's habe ich alle in MP3's (196vbr) umgewandelt und entsorgt.

Soundanlage: Teufel C200 USB (via HiFi - Klinke angeschlossen)


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich schalte ein....



Da hat die Kalli wenigstens einen Zuschauer 

So B2T...


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

Die Klipsch RB-81 sind heute angekommen. Ich habe sie natuerlich sofort ausprobiert. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein haette ich mehr erwartet. Ich habe natuerlich nur auf Zimmerlautstaerke getestet. Die sind ja noch in der Einspielphase. Die klingen die kaum besser als die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200. Liegt dass daran dass die noch in der Einspielphase sind und Klipsch Laut besser klingen (Ich habe ja nur leise gehoert) oder habe ich einfach zu viel erwartet?


----------



## The_Freak (2. September 2010)

Du bist noch bei Onboard-Sound oder?!?
Wenn ja, kann das die Klipsch ganz schön beschneiden ;D
Ansonsten sollten aber schon merkliche Unterschiede sein, auch wenns "nur" die Einspielphase ist. Sind ja auch ganz anders abgestimme Lautsprecher, kanns mir kaum vorstellen das du das nicht so merkst^^ Kannst ja mal berichten, was sich so verändert hat und was nicht^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Die Klipsch RB-81 sind heute angekommen. Ich habe sie natuerlich sofort ausprobiert. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein haette ich mehr erwartet. Ich habe natuerlich nur auf Zimmerlautstaerke getestet. Die sind ja noch in der Einspielphase. Die klingen die kaum besser als die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200. Liegt dass daran dass die noch in der Einspielphase sind und Klipsch Laut besser klingen (Ich habe ja nur leise gehoert) oder habe ich einfach zu viel erwartet?



Kann Ich mir kaum vorstellen. Selbst in der Einspielphase sollten die doch zupacken können, aber lass die erstmal sich warmlaufen. 

Bei High-End LS klingen die vor dem Einspielen teils wie 5 € Aldi-LS. Also ruhig Blut 

Und je lauter, desto besser. Aber jetzt noch nicht testen


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Du bist noch bei Onboard-Sound oder?!?
> Wenn ja, kann das die Klipsch ganz schön beschneiden ;D



Eine Soundkarte ist bei mir demnaechst eingeplant.



The_Freak schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollten aber schon merkliche Unterschiede sein, auch wenns "nur" die Einspielphase ist. Sind ja auch ganz anders abgestimme Lautsprecher, kanns mir kaum vorstellen das du das nicht so merkst^^



Um es genauer zu beschreiben:

Der Hoch und Mittel ton Bereich hoert sich merklich besser an nur am Bass muss ich meckern. Der hoert sich noch so an als wuerde der irgendwie in der Box stecken bleiben und deswegen undetailliert klingen. Ich hoffe dass bessert sich mit der Einspielphase.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. September 2010)

Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass die Magnat Supreme Serie oft Unterschätz wird. Ich find die Supreme klanglich auch nicht schlechter als die Canton GLE, Heco Victa & Co. Liegt wohl daran wie fein dein Gehör ist und wie wichtig und wie du die Lautsprecher fütterst. Wenn du nur deine Standard CDs hörst, sind die Unterschiede sicher nicht gravierend. 

Wobei die Klipsch RB-81 einen wirklich guten Ruf hat. Bis auf die Optik (wem's gefällt) weißt sie kaum schwächen auf, wobei ich mich da auf die Meinungen erfahrenerer Hifi-Kollegen beruhe, die sich schon seit weit über 10€ Jahren mit dem Thema beschäftigen.

Vermutlich hast du auch einen stärken Tiefgang erwartet. Aber da brauchst du immer nen Sub oder wenigsten große LS mit mehr Membranfläche, die dann leicht die 1000€-Marke überschreiten.

Grüße,

P.S.
Sicher gibt es noch ein paar Trick etwas mehr aus den Klipsch zu kitzeln. 
Und am PC-Einsatz machen sich 30€ für ne Soka durchaus bezhalt.


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Kann Ich mir kaum vorstellen. Selbst in der Einspielphase sollten die doch zupacken können, aber lass die erstmal sich warmlaufen.



Wie gesagt, die hoeren sich so als wuerde der Bass da drin stecken bleiben und nicht richtig rauskommen. Ich bin aber generell pessimist und sehe nur die schlechten Seiten. Ich habe nochmal gehoert und der Mittel/Hoch Ton Bereich ist zweifelsfrei hoerbar besser. Nur aktuell finde ich dass sich Lieder mit grossem Bass Anteil einfach besser auf den alten Magnats klingen. Bei den Klipsch hoert sich der Bass noch so grollig an, als wuerde er in der Box stecken bleiben und so einen Groll effekt erzeugen. 

Ich hoffe dass bessert sich mit der Einspielphase.

Noch eine Frage:
Ich spiele die Boxen momentan mit Rosa-Rauschen ein. Dass soll ja bis 20HZ runtergehen. Bei Zimmerlautstaerke sehe ich aber nicht mal die Membranen bewegen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. September 2010)

Also nach meiner Erfahrung mit meinen Nubert's kann ich dein Bas Problem bestätigen. Lass sie ruhig mal einspielen, gerade der Bass hat bei mir da enorm zugenommen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die hoeren sich so als wuerde der Bass da drin stecken bleiben und nicht richtig rauskommen. Ich bin aber generell pessimist und sehe nur die schlechten Seiten. Ich habe nochmal gehoert und der Mittel/Hoch Ton Bereich ist zweifelsfrei hoerbar besser. Nur aktuell finde ich dass sich Lieder mit grossem Bass Anteil einfach besser auf den alten Magnats klingen. Bei den Klipsch hoert sich der Bass noch so grollig an, als wuerde er in der Box stecken bleiben und so einen Groll effekt erzeugen.
> 
> Ich hoffe dass bessert sich mit der Einspielphase.
> 
> ...



Alles physikalisch logisch. Das der Hoch/Mittelton schon gut klingt, liegt an den dafür geringen Hub, beim Bass tut sich eben noch nicht so viel, aber das wird noch.


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

Ok, dann werde ich warten bis der Bass sich einspielt. Jetzt ist aber vor allem die Buehnendarstellung schon hervorragend. Ich kann gar nicht warten die mal voll aufzudrehen.


----------



## nyso (2. September 2010)

Und ich kanns nicht abwarten, dass die D1 endlich ankommt


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. September 2010)

Übrigens sind inzwischen meine Canton Quinto 520 angekommen. Ausgepackt, angeschlossen und erstmal enttäuscht. Höhen und Mitten besser als bei den Yamaha Lautsprechern, aber gerade der Bassbereich sollte doch eigentlich stärker sein. Der Tieftöner ist viel Größer. Aber das war wohl nichts. Und da sie deutlich größer sind und irgendwie doch zu groß für den Schreibtisch habe ich sie bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen und bei Ebay reingestellt und gleich 5 Anfragen erhalten. Zwei davon aus Italien und drei aus Deutschland. Habe sie jetzt wieder verkauft und sogar 3€ gewinn gemacht. Probiere mein Glück jetzt mal mit Nahfeldern.


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und ich kanns nicht abwarten, dass die D1 endlich ankommt



Ich muss mich noch entscheiden welche Soundkarte ich nehme. Reicht denn nicht eine Asus Xonar DS fuer mein System?


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ok, dann werde ich warten bis der Bass sich einspielt. Jetzt ist aber vor allem die Buehnendarstellung schon hervorragend. Ich kann gar nicht warten die mal voll aufzudrehen.



Grade die Bühne ist eigentlich schwach bei Klipsch.


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Grade die Bühne ist eigentlich schwach bei Klipsch.



Aber besser als bei den Magnat Monitor Supreme 200, und dass ist mir halt aufgefallen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. September 2010)

Jaja red's dir nur schön.   Hauptsache, dir gefällts.


----------



## Blutstoff (2. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich muss mich noch entscheiden welche Soundkarte ich nehme. Reicht denn nicht eine Asus Xonar DS fuer mein System?


 
Ich würde dir zur DX bzw. D1 raten. Die kostet nur ca. 15€ mehr als eine DS, enthält jedoch hochwertigere Bauteile, die den Klang noch einmal verbessern.


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Jaja red's dir nur schön.   Hauptsache, dir gefällts.



Was hast du denn fuer ein Problem?

Die Klipsch spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga als die Magnat Monitor Supreme. Selbst der Schwachpunkt der Klipsch ist laut meinem Gehoer besser als die der Magnat. Die Magnat Monitor haben naemlich auch eine nicht sonderlich gute Buehnendarstellung. 

Ich weiss nicht ob dass Einbildung ist oder nicht aber nach ca. 3 Stunden hoeren habe ich dass Gefuehl dass sich der Klang bereits gebessert hat.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. September 2010)

> Was hast du denn fuer ein Problem?


 Anscheinend nicht so ein großes wie du.  Der Satz oben war als Spaß gemeint. 

Aber wenn sich der Klang schon gebessert hat nach den 3 Stunden. Hehe..


----------



## thysol (2. September 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Aber wenn sich der Klang schon gebessert hat nach den 3 Stunden. Hehe..



Wieso, meinst du dass wahr Einbildung? Ich bin mir selber da nicht sicher weil wenn dann wahr der Unterschied bis jetzt sehr gering. Ich leugne dennoch nicht dass der Bass Straight out of the Box wirklich nicht ueberzeugend wahr.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. September 2010)

Ja, das was du berichtest/schilderst ist einfach typisch. Deswegen musste ich schmunzeln. Ging mir oft selbst so. Man erwartet einfach zu viel. Die Klipsch ist sicher ne erstklassige Box und das volle Potential wird dir erst nach und nach auffallen. Aber ich denke wenn man schon vorher relariv gute Lautsprecher hatte, was die Supreme 200 (siehe Tests) ja sind, muss man schon deutlich mehr investieren um einen extrem auffälligen  Klangunterschied zu hören. [die Supreme 800 konnten z.B. im Test mit deutlich teureren Jamo und Kef mithalten]

Bei mir stehen jetzt die Diamond Wharfedale an. Ich ervermute aber, dass wenn ich sie in den eigenen 4 Wänden habe, ich von der "Rafinesse" des Klangs nicht viel bemerken werde. Da ich auch nur normale DVDs gucke und Standard CDs höre. Und Klassik (Soundtracks) nur zum Lesen.
Mir gings auch stark um die Optik/Verarbeitung und um etwas bessere Tiefen. Aber eigentlich darf man sich da nicht all zu große Hoffnungen machen. Denn erst ab 1000€+/Paar geht mit satten Bässen los. Drunter wird man immer nen Sub brauchen für den gewissen Kick.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. September 2010)

@Kai: Du stützt dich viel zu sehr auf irgendwelche Tests, die Magnat sind für den Preis gut, aber schon für 100 € mehr gibt es LS, welche die Magnat locker überbieten. Und nur weil irgendwelche dubiosen Zeitschriften die Magnat für besser als kef und Co. Halten muss das noch nichts Heißen


----------



## The_Freak (3. September 2010)

ich z.B. fand die Magnat und Heco Boxen aus den einfachen Reihen (also monitor supreme/Victa) einfach nicht so prickelnd, der Bass war schon derbe übertrieben bzw. am dröhnen und beim Hochton kamen noch lange nicht so viele Details raus wie bei den Canton GLE's, da war vor allem die Stimmenverständlichkeit ne Ecke schlechter (was mit zum Kaufkriterium für mich wurde). 

Zum thema selbst, ich glaube auch man erwartet zu viel, vorheriges probehören ist eigentlich immer gut, da sieht man immer mal wieder wie verdammt gering die Unterschiede werden die dann mal schnell 1000€ und mehr kosten. Dann überlegt man sich halt immer ob es das einem überhaupt Wert ist oder ob man nicht auch so zufrieden werden kann ;D Ich will dir jetzt nicht den Kauf schlecht reden, der wird sich schon noch lohnen, aber es ist ja wichtig was man selbst hört und wofür man viel Geld bekommt und nicht die Testzeitschriften


----------



## BarFly (3. September 2010)

> Noch eine Frage:
> Ich spiele die Boxen momentan mit Rosa-Rauschen ein. Dass soll ja bis 20HZ runtergehen. Bei Zimmerlautstaerke sehe ich aber nicht mal die Membranen bewegen.


 


> Alles physikalisch logisch. Das der Hoch/Mittelton schon gut klingt, liegt an den dafür geringen Hub, beim Bass tut sich eben noch nicht so viel, aber das wird noch.


Zum Thema Bass:
Es ist schon witzig was für Vorstellungen Leute haben, wie bei ihnen zu Hause der Bass aus den LS donnern soll.
Am 4 saitigen Bass ist der tiefste Ton ca. 40Hz.
Die Wellenlänge dieser Schwingung ist ~ 8m ( http://www.nubert-forum.de/nuforum/ftopic388.html ) - da haben doch fast alle hier schon massivste Probleme mit der Raumakustik! Die übrigens zusammen mit den Lautsprechern den allergrößten Teil des Klanges ausmachen. Der Rest verteilt sich auf die Elektronik.
Dazu kommt - um solch tiefen Töne zu erzeugen braucht man schon recht voluminöse Gehäuse.
Das was so Logitech usw. liefern, das hat nix mit Bass zu tun. Das ist Soundbrei.
Meine eigenen - Quadral Taurin Mk2 haben je 2, Bassreflexöffnungen. Die gehen nach hinten raus. Die brauchen viel Platz um sich rum.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2010)

Genau der grund warum ich Monster im Zimmer stehen hab


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. September 2010)

BarFly schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bass:
> Es ist schon witzig was für Vorstellungen Leute haben, wie bei ihnen zu Hause der Bass aus den LS donnern soll.
> Am 4 saitigen Bass ist der tiefste Ton ca. 40Hz.
> Die Wellenlänge dieser Schwingung ist ~ 8m ( http://www.nubert-forum.de/nuforum/ftopic388.html ) - da haben doch fast alle hier schon massivste Probleme mit der Raumakustik! Die übrigens zusammen mit den Lautsprechern den allergrößten Teil des Klanges ausmachen. Der Rest verteilt sich auf die Elektronik.
> ...



Tolle Ausführung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. September 2010)

> Und nur weil irgendwelche dubiosen Zeitschriften die Magnat für besser als kef und Co. Halten muss das noch nichts Heißen


 Musst nicht. Könnt aber sein. Die Kef und Jamo habe ich noch nicht gehört. Aber die andere. Und da finde ich schon, dass die Magnat da sehr gut mithalten können.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. September 2010)

@Kai: ich finde, du bist etwas zu Magnatbezogen. Für den Preis sind die ja wirklich ordentlich, aber dennoch nicht so toll wie du sie manchmal darstellst.


----------



## thysol (3. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Kai: Du stützt dich viel zu sehr auf irgendwelche Tests, die Magnat sind für den Preis gut, aber schon für 100 € mehr gibt es LS, welche die Magnat locker überbieten. Und nur weil irgendwelche dubiosen Zeitschriften die Magnat für besser als kef und Co. Halten muss das noch nichts Heißen



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Lest euch mal den Test durch:

Teufel Ultima 60: Seite 1 - i-fidelity.net

Tja, offensichtlicher haette i-fidelity.net es nicht machen koennen dass Teufel sie offensichtlich gekauft hat.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. September 2010)

wobei die Teile aber schon echt schick aussehen  aber der Test strotzt trotzdem nur so von Geschwurbel


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2010)

Wenn du dich mal auf der Seite umsiehst wirst du feststellen dass die einafch von fast allem getesteten vollkommen begeistert sind.
Beim Test der Magnat Quantum 557 wird z.B. auch erwähnt dass diese besser klingen als Teufels Ultima 60.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. September 2010)

Auch bei areadvd.de oder bei jeder Hifi-Zeitung wird jeder Hersteller mehr als nur gelobt. So werden total unaussagefähige Sätze wie: ,,... man hört jede Ebene im Klang" oder: ,,...Die Bühne erscheint diffus aber gleichzitig sehr direkt". Ja was denn nun? Diffuese Bühne oder direkte?


----------



## nyso (3. September 2010)

Wo ist eigentlich der Vorteil von Bananensteckern?


----------



## The_Freak (3. September 2010)

Vorteile liegen in der Handhabung, rausstecken/reinstecken ist einfacher als aufschrauben/rausziehen/zuschrauben. Sind auch haltbarer, soll heißen, wenn du normalerweise 5 mal die Boxen an- und abschließt kannste die Litzen nochmal neumachen, bei Bananensteckern kannste dir das sparen. 
Achja, es sieht besser aus ;D


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2010)

Passen an jeden Verstärker Bananenstecker ?


----------



## The_Freak (3. September 2010)

An Verstärker, ich würde sagen an jedem mit Schraubverschlüssen, an die Klemmverschlüssen nicht.
Aber da musst du schaun, normalerweise ist ja bei den Schraubverschlüssen hinten ein Loch in der mitte wo der Stecker dann reinkommt wenn ich mich nicht irre (habe keine Bananenstecker  ), aber das sollte eigentlich jeder neuere Verstärker haben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2010)

Gibt es einen klanglichen Unterschied, wenn man die Lautsprecher mit Bananenstecker anschließt ?


----------



## The_Freak (3. September 2010)

Ich bitte dich ;D 
Der Anschluss ist schnurz-piep egal solange die litzen ordentlichen kontakt haben!!! Wenn nicht, also dann müsste schon eigentlich keine Litze richtig sitzen, dürfte, wie zu erwarten, der LS einfach keinen Saft bekommen, sonst sollte da nix sein was irgendwie irgendwas beeinflusst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2010)

Ok, hätte ja sein können, dass die Bananenstecker i-welche Frequenzen löschen oder so 
Aber eigentlich auch nicht^^


----------



## The_Freak (3. September 2010)

Was hast du denn für einen Verstärker??
Es scheint bei einigen Marantz Modellen und Yamaha's Probleme zu geben, weil die wegen Sicherheitsbestimmungen die Schraubanschlüsse Bananenstecker untauglich gemacht haben sollen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2010)

Naja, noch habe ich einen harman kardon HK6500 
Bald kommt aber eine Yamaha M-50-Endstufe, an die ein Rotel-Vorverstärker gehängt wird


----------



## The_Freak (3. September 2010)

Hm der M40 scheint Bananenstecker tauglich zu sein, kannst es dir ja überlegen, notfalls darfst es ja zurückschicken ;D


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Vorteile liegen in der Handhabung, rausstecken/reinstecken ist einfacher als aufschrauben/rausziehen/zuschrauben. Sind auch haltbarer, soll heißen, wenn du normalerweise 5 mal die Boxen an- und abschließt kannste die Litzen nochmal neumachen, bei Bananensteckern kannste dir das sparen.
> Achja, es sieht besser aus ;D



Naja eigentlich wurden Bananenstecker ( bzw Laborstecker ! ) nur bei Hifi Eingeführt weil sie eine gröstmögliche Kontaktfläche bieten im gegensatz zu klemmen relativ hohe ströme über die Stecker fliesen können. 
Mit der Handhabung hat das relativ wenig zu tun gehabt warum man Laborstecker bei Hifi benuzt.

Sollte aber für die meisten total irrelevant sein da wohl kaum einer bzw wenige hier mehr als 100Watt in die Boxen pumpen


Achja damit die litzen nicht zerfranzen oder kaputt gehen beim 5 mal ab und an klemmen verzinnt man diese gewöhnlich


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2010)

Ich schon (bald)


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2010)

Auch du wirst das nicht machen glaub mir  2*100 watt auf nen kleinen Raum, na das werden deine Ohren dir danken mit einem schönen Pfeifton  Auser du nimmst Boxen mit nem niedrigen Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2010)

Was meinst du ?
Die M-50-Endstufe bietet 2x 200W 
Ich habe MB Quart 850S-Boxen...


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2010)

Nuja die haben nen Kennschalldruck von 90db/1Watt/1Meter 

D.h bei 1Watt brüllen die auf einem Meter entfernung mit 90db  

Na wenn alles mal zusammen hast wirst ja merken wie weit du aufdrehen kannst, die 2*200Watt fliesen ja auch erst ab ner gewissen Lautstärke und nicht wenn den nur nen viertel aufdrehst


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2010)

Sind die Boxen dann überhaupt mit der Endstufe kompatibel ?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2010)

Natürlich sind sie, du hast sogar den Idealfall das die Endstufe mehr Leistung bringt als die Boxen verkraften, das ist in dem sinne Ideal weil du den Verstärker nicht so weit aufdrehen kannst das er in die Sättigung kommt und mit Clipping anfängt. Vorher hörst du das die Boxen überlastet werden. 

Du killst nämlich Boxen eher mit nem Verstärker der weniger Leistung bringt als die Boxen verkraften durch Clipping, als mit nem Verstärker der mehr leistung bringt als die Boxen verkraften.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2010)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## thysol (3. September 2010)

Ich habe noch eine Frage:

Ich habe die Klipsch RB-81 jetzt bereits 5 Stunden mit Mucke/Games eingelaufen. Auf Rosa-Rauschen verzichte ich, dass nervt einfach zu sehr.

Ich bin sehr ungeduldig die mal lauter zu hoeren. Ich weiss ich habe die Frage schonmal gestellt aber koenntet ihr mir eine "konkrete" Angabe machen wie lange ich die Einlaufen sollte damit ich als Otto-Normal User guten Klang habe.

Laut Hersteller sind es ja 100 bis 200 Stunden. Muss ich die wirklich so lange einlaufen lassen oder reichen auch 30 Stunden?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2010)

Bekommst die gleiche Antwort wieder  24-48stunden mindestens, wenn der Hersteller allerdings 100stunden angibt dann bestimmt nicht ohne grund.

Stell die Anlage in die Küche oder so, und lass die 24stunden am Tag laufen, dann kannst nach 4 tagen herzhaft aufdrehen


----------



## thysol (3. September 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Stell die Anlage in die Küche oder so, und lass die 24stunden am Tag laufen, dann kannst nach 4 tagen herzhaft aufdrehen



24 Stunden am Tag geht nicht. Ich habe ja kein CD-Player und der PC soll gefaelligst hier bleiben und nicht 4 Tage in die Kueche wandern. Ich glaube ich lasse dann so 12-14 Stunden am Tag Rosa-Rauschen drueber laufen. Dass dann vielleicht 5-7 Tage sollte dann reichen.

Ist dass eigentlich schlimm wenn ich sagen wir eine CD in Dauerschleife laufen lasse statt dass Rauschen?


----------



## sinthor4s (3. September 2010)

Hast du keinen MP3-Player den du da anschließen kannst?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2010)

Ne kannst auch mit ner CD machen, die meisten hersteller gehen glaub ich eh davon aus das du kein Rosa rauschen besizt und beziehen ihre angaben auf Musik


----------



## thysol (3. September 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Hast du keinen MP3-Player den du da anschließen kannst?



Nee, xD. Meine Mutter will aber sowieso nicht dass ich die Nachts laufen lasse, keine Ahnung wieso. Aber 12 Stunden am Tag (5-7 Tage) sollte ja ausreichen.

Mir faellt da noch eine Frage ein,
wenn ich dass Rosa Rauschen zum Einspielen nutze kann ich dass relativ leise laufen lassen (weils nervt) oder soll ich dass bei Zimmerlautstaerke einlaufen lassen?

Edit: 



dfence schrieb:


> Ne kannst auch mit ner CD machen, die meisten  hersteller gehen glaub ich eh davon aus das du kein Rosa rauschen besizt  und beziehen ihre angaben auf Musik



Heisst dass dass ich Rosa Rauschen kuerzer einlaufen lassen muss als wie mit Mucke?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2010)

Zimmerlautstärke eigentlich *g* die membran sollten sich schon bisl bewegen sonst nüzt dass ja nix  

Was das Rosa Rauschen betrifft, nein es verkürzt nicht die Zeit, es ist nur zuverlässiger weil das komplette Frequenzband gleichmässig abgespielt wird, im gegensatz zur Musik.


----------



## thysol (3. September 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Zimmerlautstärke eigentlich *g* die membran sollten sich schon bisl bewegen sonst nüzt dass ja nix



Dass finde ich merkwuerdig weil selbst bei Bass-lastigen Liedern sehe ich den Membran kaum bewegen bei Zimmerlautstaerke. Bei Rosa-Rauschen ist ueberhaupt nicht sichtbar dass der Membran ueberhaupt vibriert. Soll ich vielleicht doch ein bisschen lauter machen?



dfence schrieb:


> Was das Rosa Rauschen betrifft, nein es verkürzt nicht die Zeit, es ist nur zuverlässiger weil das komplette Frequenzband gleichmässig abgespielt wird, im gegensatz zur Musik.



Schade.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2010)

Ich habe mal ne Frage :

Was gibt es für einen klanglich Unterschied zwischen :

Passiv-Boxen + Vollverstärker und  Aktiv-Boxen + Vorverstärker ?

Was sind die Vorteile ?

Ich habe nämlich gerade die M50-Endstufe storniert...


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2010)

Technisch macht dass erst einmal nur einen Unterschied beim Einbauort der Endstufe.

Klanglich hängt der Unterschied von den speziellen Systemen ab die man vergleicht. Passiv+Vollverstärker ist nicht Zwangsweise besser, allerdings gibt es im gehobenen Segment schlichtweg keine Aktivlautsprecher...


----------



## thysol (3. September 2010)

Ich habe nochmal recheriert wegen Lautsprecher Einlaufphase. Viele Leute meinen mann sollte die sogar ueber Zimmerlautstaerke aufdrehen damit die sich einlaufen. Also nicht disco-pegel aber auch nicht "nur" Zimmerlautstaerke. Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## The_Freak (3. September 2010)

doch gibt es, nur sehr teuer, schau mal bei Hifi Aktiv vorbei, die verkaufen meines Wissens nach sehr gute aber teure Aktiv-Lautsprecher.

edit: thysol hat sich vorgedrängelt!!!! : O
;D


----------



## thysol (3. September 2010)

Hier ein Beweis:

"25 & 30 watt speakers generally sound their fullest and most  articulate after 20-25 hours of break in. The louder you play them, the  faster they break in by the way, because it moves the voice coil/cone  more. Reports indicate they get more defined, more mids, rounder bass  response and louder."

Dieser Quote ist nicht von irgendwo her sondern von der Homepage eines Verstaerker Herstellers. Die sagen jeh lauter mann in der Einlaufphase spielt desto schneller laufen die sich ein. Ich bin langsam verwirrt was ich machen soll, denn dass wahr nicht der einzige Ort wo ich gelesen hab dass mann ruhig Laut aufdrehen darf waehrend der Einlaufphase. Auf der einen Webseite stand sogar jeh lauter mann die Einspielen laesst desto besser, mann solls halt nur nicht uebertreiben mit der Lautstaerke.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2010)

Ich suche eigentlich nach etwas Neuem, das die Musikleistung meiner jetzigen Konfigurtaion noch verbessert...
Im Moment habe ich ja den HK6500-Vollverstärker und die 850S-Boxen von mb quart in Betrieb 
Kennt jemand z.B. die Infinity SM 155-Boxen ?
Wie kann ich den Klang noch verbessern ?


----------



## Menthe (3. September 2010)

Was genau bringt den dieses "Einspielen"??


----------



## thysol (3. September 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Was genau bringt den dieses "Einspielen"??



Dass verbessert mit der Zeit die Klang-qualitaet der Lautsprecher.

Mittlerweile glaube ich dass dieses nicht ueber Zimmer-Lautstaerke Pegel waehrend Einspielen ein Mythos aehnlich wie Kabelklang ist. Hier:

Speaker break-in | AVguide

Robert Harley, der Chef von der grossen und bekannten Webseite sagt selber mann soll die Lautsprecher "Laut" einspielen.


----------



## Menthe (3. September 2010)

Aha ok, bringt das denn soo viel??


----------



## The_Freak (4. September 2010)

Ja einspielen bringts, vor allem beim Tiefmitteltöner, wird der nicht vernünftig eingespielt sondern schon nach einer stunde einmal extrem angeheizt kann dir die Membran rissig werden/reißen, auch sonst gibt es messbare Unterschiede mit und ohne einspielen in der Klangcharackteristik von den jeweiligen Lautsprechern. Da es auch eigentlich nichts negatives am einspielen gibt, außer in den ersten 30-40 spielstunden auf hohe Pegel verzichten zu müssen, ist es mehr als empfehlenswert.


----------



## thysol (4. September 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Da es auch eigentlich nichts negatives am einspielen gibt, außer in den ersten 30-40 spielstunden auf hohe Pegel verzichten zu müssen, ist es mehr als empfehlenswert.



Dem kann ich nicht glauben. Ich habe jetzt sehr viele serioese Seiten aufgetan und ueber 50% meint die sollen Laut eingespielt werden damit sich die Membrane sichtbar bewegen.

Koenntest du mir einen Link als Beweis schicken wo steht dass mann die leise einspielen soll?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. September 2010)

> allerdings gibt es im gehobenen Segment schlichtweg keine Aktivlautsprecher...



Oh doch, die gibt es...schau mal zu Backes & Müller...das ist schon sehr gehoben, um nicht zu sagen "abgehoben"


----------



## The_Freak (4. September 2010)

Ich hab ja hohe Pegel gesagt, damit verbinde ich extreme Pegel xD
Und die Membranen sollten sich bewegen, aber nur leicht, also ich würde es so machen, das man eine Bewegung sieht, aber mehr auch nicht, also die sollten jetzt richtig auslenken, das wäre zu viel des guten xD


----------



## thysol (4. September 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Ich hab ja hohe Pegel gesagt, damit verbinde ich extreme Pegel xD



Verstehst du unter extreme Pegel Disco Pegel oder noch lauter?


----------



## nyso (4. September 2010)

Eher Hardrock/Metal-Pegel schätze ich bei dem Avatar
Also weit jenseits von Gut und Böse


----------



## The_Freak (4. September 2010)

hehe, gute frage was man unter extremen Pegeln versteht, ich verstehe alles als extremen Pegel was so laut ist, dass man kein normales Gespräch mehr führen kann wenn man im selben Raum ist. Bei "lautem" Hören sollte das ja noch möglich sein xD


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Oh doch, die gibt es...schau mal zu Backes & Müller...das ist schon sehr gehoben, um nicht zu sagen "abgehoben"



B & M ist die schlichte Klassifizierung von echten Klasse Aktivboxen, die stellen wirklich feine LS her.

@Thysol: Sei doch nicht so ungeduldig. Du kannst die auch schon in gehobener Zimmerlautstärke hören, da zerbricht nun nicht gleich die Box. Aber an Grenzen darfst du noch nicht gehen. Außerdem ist das bei Klipsch normal, das man die Membranen sich nicht bewegen sieht. Deswegen sind es Cerametallic Treiber.


----------



## thysol (4. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Thysol: Sei doch nicht so ungeduldig. Du kannst die auch schon in gehobener Zimmerlautstärke hören, da zerbricht nun nicht gleich die Box. Aber an Grenzen darfst du noch nicht gehen. Außerdem ist das bei Klipsch normal, das man die Membranen sich nicht bewegen sieht. Deswegen sind es Cerametallic Treiber.



Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen weil Lautheit ist ja subjektiv, wie weit darf ich den (2x80 Watt) Onkyo aufdrehen? 9,10,11,12,13,14 oder 15 Uhr Lautstaerke Einstellung. Ihr koennt ja an der Effizienz der Lautsprecher und an der Staerke des Onkyos schaetzen wie Laut ich maximal aufdrehen darf. 

Aber bitte eine Konkrete Schaetzung wie z.b. 12 Uhr Einstellung.


----------



## The_Freak (4. September 2010)

Also grob gesagt, 10-11 Uhr sollte mehr als ausreichen, eher 10 Uhr stellung.


----------



## thysol (4. September 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Also grob gesagt, 10-11 Uhr sollte mehr als ausreichen, eher 10 Uhr stellung.



Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Weil auf 10-11 Uhr hat mann schon einen angenehmen Pegel. Ich habe bin jetzt nur bis 9 Uhr aufgedreht und deswegen wahr ich so ungeduldig weil 9 Uhr ist wirklich ein bisschen leise. Mehr als 10-11 Uhr drehe ich soweiso nicht auf. Nur selten mal 11-1 Uhr aber dass sit schon sehr laut. Da kann ich dann ruhig 100 Stunden warten solange ich jetzt schon 10-11 Uhr hoeren darf.


----------



## The_Freak (4. September 2010)

1 uhr Stellung? Das sollte mit den Klipsch's und der Stärke des Onkyo's eigentlich schon zuviel des guten sein, auch wenns nur kurz ist^^


----------



## thysol (4. September 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> 1 uhr Stellung? Das sollte mit den Klipsch's und der Stärke des Onkyo's eigentlich schon zuviel des guten sein, auch wenns nur kurz ist^^



Nee, ich habe gesagt dass ich den Onkyo selten bis auf 1 Uhr aufdrehe, dass wahr noch mit den Magnats. Die Klipsch habe ich bis jetzt maximal bis 9 Uhr aufgedreht, ich dachte mehr duerfte ich nicht die naechsten 100 Stunden und dass wahr leider sehr leise. Daher bin ich jetzt froh dass 11 Uhr noch in Ordnung geht. 11 Uhr ist meinerseits geschaetzt ca. Film Kuck Lautstaerke, also leiser als im Kino aber etwas lauter als normales reden.


----------



## The_Freak (4. September 2010)

achte hauptsächlich auf die Membranen, solange die nicht richtig auslenken ist's ok.
Vermeide einfach starke Auslenkungen, also 2mm ok, mehr nicht.


----------



## thysol (4. September 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> achte hauptsächlich auf die Membranen, solange die nicht richtig auslenken ist's ok.
> Vermeide einfach starke Auslenkungen, also 2mm ok, mehr nicht.



Also bei 9 Uhr Einstellung sieht mann da gar nix. 11 Uhr muss ich noch ausprobieren. Aber ich denke dass sollte locker gehen ohne starke Auslenkungen. Danke fuer deine Hilfe.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Also bei 9 Uhr Einstellung sieht mann da gar nix. 11 Uhr muss ich noch ausprobieren. Aber ich denke dass sollte locker gehen ohne starke Auslenkungen. Danke fuer deine Hilfe.



Wenn du deine Membranen mal so richtig auslenken sehen willst, nachdem sie eingespielt sind: 
YouTube - Peter Fox Kopf verlorenAb ca. 2:50 Minuten diese Letzten Klänge, da bewegen sich meine Membranen enorm stark.


----------



## thysol (4. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Membranen mal so richtig auslenken sehen willst, nachdem sie eingespielt sind:
> YouTube - Peter Fox Kopf verlorenAb ca. 2:50 Minuten diese Letzten Klänge, da bewegen sich meine Membranen enorm stark.



Neh, mir ist dass egal ob die auslenken oder nicht aber Danke fuer den Tipp.

Bist du auch der meinung dass die 11 Uhr Einstellung am Lautstaerke Regler dass Max. fuer Einspielphase ist?


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Neh, mir ist dass egal ob die auslenken oder nicht aber Danke fuer den Tipp.
> 
> Bist du auch der meinung dass die 11 Uhr Einstellung am Lautstaerke Regler dass Max. fuer Einspielphase ist?



Keine Ahnung, weil mein Denon arbeitet ohne Rasterung. Abr mehr als 9 Uhr würde Ich auch nicht fahren, aber 100 Stunden Einspielzeit stimmen nicht, 30 h sollte wirklich mal das Maximum sein.


----------



## Scholboy (4. September 2010)

Einspielzeit? Was ist den des für eine Weicheitour? Ok am anfang nicht allzusehr übertreiben, aber mal aufdrehen das auch mal was geht ist nicht verkehrt. Ich bitte euch 9-11 uhr, aufdrehen bis es einfach zu laut ist oder nicht?
Ahja des eignet sich zum ausfahren auch  

MISS PLATNUM & PETE FOX - Come Marry Me
Limp Bizkit - Rollin'
Deichkind- Hovercraft

Alles flottere von Rammstein  , aber bitte nur von CD oder als flac , bei dieser Band merkt man jedes fehlende Bit sofort, wenn man sie kennt.

(noch ein geheimtipp: das Alive Album von DaftPunk !)


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2010)

"11 Uhr" ist ja eh nicht gerade eine einheitliche Lautstärke. 

Wenn mein Wechsler dran ist würden mir dabei schon die Ohren wegfliegen, bei meiner alten Prodigy aus dem Zweitpc dagegen ist das überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. September 2010)

Scholboy schrieb:


> Ahja des eignet sich zum ausfahren auch
> 
> Deichkind- Hovercraft



Als Zusatz dazu. Dieser Song ist wohl einer geeignetsten für das Einpegeln eines Subwoofers. Die einzelnen Abstufungen im Tiefbass müssen Präzise und ohne Dröhnen kommen. Man merkt sofort, wenn der Sub falsch steht oder generell unpräzise spielt.   

"Ich und mein Computer" ist übrigens ebenfalls hervorragend geeignet die Grenzen (im Hoch- und Mittelton) unter extremen Pegeln herauszufinden. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> "11 Uhr" ist ja eh nicht gerade eine einheitliche Lautstärke.



Beim Denon 3806 in Kombi mit den GLE 490 bedeutet eine 11 Uhr Stellung bereits Nachbarschaftskrieg. Sind ca. 90db auf der Hörposition. Zum Einspielen absolut ungeeignet.


----------



## nfsgame (4. September 2010)

Also ich lasse gerade auf 11Uhr laufen (Kenwood KA-5090R + Alto 3 "old"), das ist definitiv keine Einspiellautstärke mehr .


----------



## thysol (4. September 2010)

Mein Onkyo ist aber auch nicht so stark wie euer Kram. 11 Uhr ist bei mir etwas lauter als normal reden. 12 Uhr ist ca. Kino Lautstaerke und 2 Uhr waeren Disco-Pegel. So wahr die Skala bei den alten Magnats.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Mein Onkyo ist aber auch nicht so stark wie euer Kram. 11 Uhr ist bei mir etwas lauter als normal reden. 12 Uhr ist ca. Kino Lautstaerke und 2 Uhr waeren Disco-Pegel. So wahr die Skala bei den alten Magnats.



Dafür sind die Klipsch im Wirkungsgrad besser als die Cantons.


----------



## thysol (4. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Klipsch im Wirkungsgrad besser als die Cantons.



Aber die 11 Uhr Einstellung ist bei mir definitiv kein Disco-Pegel. Die Lautstaerke habe ich bei den Magnats zum Filme kucken benutzt. Wie gesagt, bei Filmen ist die 11 Uhr Einstellung etwas ueber Zimmerlautstaerke. Ich habe jetzt die Klipsch kurz mit 11 Uhr betrieben. Die sind da ja spuerbar lauter als die Magnats. Fuer normales Musik hoeren reicht mir auch die 10 Uhr Einstellung. Damit sollte ich doch sicher sein. Dass ist so etwas ueber normales Reden Lautstaerke. Mann kann sich aber immernoch gut dabei unterhalten. Sorry falls ich mit dem Thema etwas genervt habe. Fuer mich liegt dass Latstaerke Limit waehrend der Einspielphase bei 10. Danke fuer eure Hilfe.


----------



## Scholboy (4. September 2010)

wenn wir gerade dabei sind, was für Lieder eignen sich generell zum Einpegeln? Bzw was sind eure geheimtipps


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. September 2010)

Scholboy schrieb:


> wenn wir gerade dabei sind, was für Lieder eignen sich generell zum Einpegeln?



Alles. Ist im Prinzip total wurscht, allerdings nur ein Lied anzuhören ist sinnfrei.  Das auf was du Lust hast.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. September 2010)

Was haben Röhrenverstärker für Vorteile ?


----------



## thysol (4. September 2010)

Ich habe die Klipsch jetzt seit ueber 10 Stunden eingespielt. Die anfaengliche Enttaeuschung ist jetzt vollkommen weg. 10 Stunden machen offenbar viel aus. Der Bass ist zwar noch nicht so stark wie er sein sollte aber sehr praezise und so weiter. Anfangs wahr dass ja ein Groll Bass der einfach nur stoerte. 

Mittlerweile finde ich ist der Unterschied zwischen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 und Klipsch RB-81 gewaltig. Die Klipsch machen einfach viel mehr Spass. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, direkt aus der Box klingen die Klipsch nicht viel besser als die Magnat Einsteiger Reihe.

Wie ich bereits gesagt habe wahr ich mir nach den ersten 3 Stunden nicht sicher ob da bereits ein Unterschied ist oder ob dass Einbildung ist. Jetzt nach 10 Stunden bin ich mir einfach ganz sicher.

Nach 10 Stunden einspielen wuerde mann glauben mann haette eine andere Box vor sich bei einem Blind vergleich. Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob der Unterschied nach 10 Stunden einspielen nur bei den Klipsch so gross ist oder ob dass bei den meisten Boxen so ist.


----------



## GW-Player (4. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab mit AFI die letzten Tage/Wochen über ne kommende Investition in Sachen Hi-Fi gesprochen. Vielen Dank dafür nochmal an AFI.

Er hat mir die Quantum 605 empfehlen. (Kosten im Moment ca. 190€)
Nun bin ich beim Stöbern bei Amazon über die Klipsch RF 52 gestolpert. Kosten im Moment bei einem Anbieter 196€.

Wie gut/schlecht sind die Klipsch im Vergleich zu den Magnat?

[Edit]Bei den Artikelnamen stehen auch Watt-Angaben. (Bei den Magnat 180/300 Watt, bei den Klipsch 100/400W) Wofür stehen die? (Nicht das ich etwas auf Watt-Angaben gebe. Mich interesierts einfach.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. September 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was haben Röhrenverstärker für Vorteile ?



Keine. Außer einer harmonischern Verzerrung, sprich Klirr, welcher den Klang "verschlimmbessert".

@GW-Player: Die RF 52 würde Ich nicht empfehlen. Für das Budget sind nicht wirklich gute StandLS machbar, weswegen die Magnat besser wären.



> Bei den Artikelnamen stehen auch Watt-Angaben. (Bei den Magnat 180/300 Watt, bei den Klipsch 100/400W) Wofür stehen die?



Angebliche Belastungen des Lautsprechres. Kleinere Zahl Sinus, große Zahl Musikbelastbarkeit, bei den Klipsch dürfen so z.B. maximal bei einem Ampere 100 Volt fließen - utopisch. Vollkommen ohne Belang.

@thysol:

Hab Ich ja gesagt


----------



## Sash (5. September 2010)

^^du verdrehst da was.. elektrotechnik 6, setzen..
das müßten schätzungsweiße 6-7A sein bei ca 15-20V.. müßt ich mal nachrechnen, aber keine lust.

röhrenverstärker haben ansich mehr nachteile als vorteile, vorteile eigentlich nur einen, mehr reserven wenn sie warm sind. und wenn sie warm sind und die aufdreht muß man aufpassen das die genug gekühlt werden, sonst brennen sie durch.. und der frequenzgang soll sehr begrenzt sein oder verfälscht.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. September 2010)

*@thysol*

Wie groß ist denn der Hörabstand? Ich habe vor kurzem einen Bericht gelesen, dass die RB81 einen Hörabstand von mindestens 3 Metern brauchen. Das ist selbst für ein Horn-LS ziemlich viel.

Wäre nett wenn du (wenn Möglichkeit), das mal nach testen könntest.


----------



## L.B. (5. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

was sagt ihr zu diesen Boxen? (BEHRINGER: B2031P) Ich habe sie probegehört und war einfach nur begeistert, meint ihr, ich kann damit irgendetwas falsch machen? Sie würden über einen Kenwood Stereo Integrated Amplifier KA-5020 betrieben werden und als Ergänzung zu einem selbstgebauten Subwoofer den Hoch- bzw. Mitteltonbereich abdecken. Der Klang hat mich auf jeden Fall aus den Socken gehauen , absolut klar, fein abgestuft und sehr präzise. 

L.B.


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ^^du verdrehst da was.. elektrotechnik 6, setzen..
> das müßten schätzungsweiße 6-7A sein bei ca 15-20V.. müßt ich mal nachrechnen, aber keine lust.


Das wiederum kommt auf dei Betriebsspannung der Leistungstransistoren an . Normal sind hier ca. 36-80V (Topwert bei "extremeren" Modellen).


----------



## TAZ (5. September 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was sagt ihr zu diesen Boxen? (BEHRINGER: B2031P) Ich habe sie probegehört und war einfach nur begeistert, meint ihr, ich kann damit irgendetwas falsch machen? Sie würden über einen Kenwood Stereo Integrated Amplifier KA-5020 betrieben werden und als Ergänzung zu einem selbstgebauten Subwoofer den Hoch- bzw. Mitteltonbereich abdecken. Der Klang hat mich auf jeden Fall aus den Socken gehauen , absolut klar, fein abgestuft und sehr präzise.
> 
> L.B.



Wenn sie dir klanglich gefallen und du den Preis in Ordnung findest spricht doch nix gegen sie zu kaufen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ^^du verdrehst da was.. elektrotechnik 6, setzen..
> das müßten schätzungsweiße 6-7A sein bei ca 15-20V.. müßt ich mal nachrechnen, aber keine lust.
> 
> röhrenverstärker haben ansich mehr nachteile als vorteile, vorteile eigentlich nur einen, mehr reserven wenn sie warm sind. und wenn sie warm sind und die aufdreht muß man aufpassen das die genug gekühlt werden, sonst brennen sie durch.. und der frequenzgang soll sehr begrenzt sein oder verfälscht.



Nene, Elektroverständnis 1 

War ja nurn Beispiel. Das da keine 100 V rauskommen, ist klar, dann eben bei 20 Volt 5 Ampere. 
P = U*I*cos("Phi") 
P = 20 V * 5 A * Cos("Phi") -> gibts bei Wechselstrom nur, wenn induktive bzw. kapazitive Lasten anliegen. Da das bei nem Verstärker aber rel. vernachlässigbar ist, nimmt man den Wert 1. 
P = 100 Watt.


Rechnung klar?


----------



## Tight86 (5. September 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich mir für´s Heimkino nen ein Set zusammenstelle bestehend aus 2 Standboxen für Front , nen "großen" Center und 2 richtige Regalboxen Für die Rears, also ohne diesen du**** Satellitenkrams, also 5.0 quasi.

Bei so einer Konfiguration ist es ja nicht zwingend Notwendig einen Sub einzusetzen, ausser vielleicht für die ganz tiefen Freqenzen.

Mich interessiert das wie  das dann bei ner 5.1 Quelle vom Film ist, wird der LFE-Kanal dann in den anderen Kanälen zugemischt (per AV-Reciever) oder enthalten die anderen 5 Kanäle sowieso das ganze (oder fast ganze) Frequenzspektrum. So das man sich eigentlich um nix kümmern muss, bzw. einstellen


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. September 2010)

Fehlt ein Lautsprecher, so werden seine Anteile zu den passenden anderen Lautsprechern hinzugefügt. Fehlt dir also z.B. ein Center, so werden die Anteile an die beiden Vorderen Lautsprecher weitergeleitet. Fehlt der Subwoofer, "versuchen"  die Lautsprecher die Frequenzgänge komplett abzudecken. Natürlich solltest du nicht nur einen Front oder Rear Lautsprecher haben. Eine Basis sollte vorhanden sein!


----------



## Sash (5. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Nene, Elektroverständnis 1
> 
> War ja nurn Beispiel. Das da keine 100 V rauskommen, ist klar, dann eben bei 20 Volt 5 Ampere.
> P = U*I*cos("Phi")
> ...


 
das ist so nicht klar. du vergisst die impedanz, also den widerstand der boxen. dazu mußt du noch wissen das widerstand, meistens 4ohm, bei einer sinusfreq von 1khz anliegt. sobalds gute bässe gibt gehts bergab und der strom schnellt in die höhe.


----------



## The_Freak (5. September 2010)

@ Tight86
also, je nachdem was für nen reviecer du hast, kannst du das einstellen. Generell läuft das aber so, dass die beiden Fronts die ganz Tiefen Frequenzen abspielen und der Rest nicht, so müsste man im Reciever die rears und den center auf small/flat einstellen (siehste in der BDA) und fertig.


----------



## Sash (5. September 2010)

also bei nem denon kannst du bei jedem boxenpaar bzw jeder box einstellen ob small oder large. dann werden die bässe ab ner bestimmten freq zum sub umgeleitet.


----------



## The_Freak (5. September 2010)

@ Sash
genau das meinte ich


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> das ist so nicht klar. du vergisst die impedanz, also den widerstand der boxen. dazu mußt du noch wissen das widerstand, meistens 4ohm, bei einer sinusfreq von 1khz anliegt. sobalds gute bässe gibt gehts bergab und der strom schnellt in die höhe.



Ja stimmt natürlich. Aber dennoch war das der theoretische Wert, welcher lt. Herstller anliegen darf


----------



## Tight86 (5. September 2010)

Gut soweit klar, aber nicht ganz das was ich genau wissen wollte....Ich weis jetzt das es per Reciever einstellbar ist...ok, das die Trennfrequenz für den Sub um die 80Hz liegen sollte und das der Center(den ich nicht meine), wenn nicht vorhanden , seine Anteile an die beiden vorderen Lautsprecher weitergeleitet wird...ist ja auch kein Problem da der Center sich ja in einer Tonhöhe befindet, die für die Front´s kein Problem darstellen sollte.

Jetzt gehn wir mal rein Theoretisch von folgendem aus:
1. Kein Sub vorhanden.
2. Das Beimischen des LFE-Kanals habe ich bewusst im Reciever weggelassen.
2. Der LFE enthält nur Freuquenzen um die 20hz.
3. Meine Boxen können nur bis maximal und mit ach und krach gerade so bis 35hz runter gehen. Sodass ich den LFE in diesem Fall nicht mal hören würde, selbst wenn er beigemischt wird.

Damit meine eigentliche Frage bzw. was ich meine klar wird.
Heisst das, das meine Boxen sich dadurch anhören würden wie billige Satelliten. Da die anderen Kanäle reinen Mittel/hochton enthalten?

Beispielsweise ab 300hz bis 25000hz?
Oder gehen die anderen Kanäle auch bis/unter 80 hz?

Sprich das auch die tiefen mit drinne sind, halt das sich beim Fehlen des LFE- nicht gleich alles Anhört wie ein 60€ Logitech satelliten System, bei dem dummer weise der Sub im Eimer ist 

Obwohl das Boxensystem "Theoretisch" bis diese 35hz Perfekt ist. Das teuereste weltweit ist, das 99% von über 5 Millarden Menschen subjektil die "Perfektheit " durch Probehören bestätigen und das den Boxen durch allen Testlaboren, egal durch welches Testverfahren, unabhängig deren Positionierung, oder Lautstärke, immer im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit, einen perfekten Frequenzgang von 99,999% bestätigt wird.


----------



## thysol (5. September 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> *@thysol*
> 
> Wie groß ist denn der Hörabstand? Ich habe vor kurzem einen Bericht gelesen, dass die RB81 einen Hörabstand von mindestens 3 Metern brauchen. Das ist selbst für ein Horn-LS ziemlich viel.
> 
> Wäre nett wenn du (wenn Möglichkeit), das mal nach testen könntest.



Wenn ich Filme kucke betraegt der Hoerabstand ca. 2-3m. Wenn ich zocker sind es nur 50-100cm. Also die klingen schon anders wenn mann weiter weg sitzt. Dass ist schwer zu beschreiben, wenn mann weiter weg sitzt hoeren sich die Lautsprecher einfach etwas besser an. Wenn mann direkt davor sitzt ist der Klang aber immer noch sehr gut. Sorry dass die Beschreibung so undetailliert ist aber ich bin leider kein Experte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. September 2010)

Was haltet ihr von Spikes unter Lautsprechern ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. September 2010)

Tight86 schrieb:


> Jetzt gehn wir mal rein Theoretisch von folgendem aus:
> 1. Kein Sub vorhanden.
> 2. Das Beimischen des LFE-Kanals habe ich bewusst im Reciever weggelassen.
> 2. Der LFE enthält nur Freuquenzen um die 20hz.
> 3. Meine Boxen können nur bis maximal und mit ach und krach gerade so bis 35hz runter gehen. Sodass ich den LFE in diesem Fall nicht mal hören würde, selbst wenn er beigemischt wird.



3. Falsch. 20 Hz kann fast kein Otto-Normal Sub bei vertretbarer Flanke wiedergeben, der LFE geht von theoretischen 20 bis 100 Hz.

4. Der LFE tritt nur dann in Aktion, wenn ein Sub vorhanden ist. Kein Sub, Kein LFE. Das beimischen geht also nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Tight86 (5. September 2010)

Punkt 3. war jetzt auch nur rein Theoretisch gemeint. Ausserdem interessiert in diesem"theoretischen" Fall kein "praktischer" otto-normal Sub.
Alleine deshalb das ich nie davon ausgegenagen bin das er es kann. Da Punkt eins schon lautet "1. Kein Sub vorhanden."

4tens steht gegenüber andere Meinungen die sagen das es doch geht?
Ausserdem wieso tritt der nur dann in Aktion? Wenn ich kein Sub habe, liegt nichts desto Trotz, der LFE-Kanal von der Quelle am Verstärker an. 

OK angenommen es geht nicht,der LFE-Kanal geht von theoretischen 20 bis 100hz und ein Sub ist wie schon von mir beschrieben nicht vorhanden.

Dem zufolge müssten aber die anderen 5 Kanäle ja ein Freqenzspektrum mindestens bis runter zu 100hz haben.
Sonst wäre ein Film ohne Sub selbst mit guten Standboxen, die relativ tief spielen können, vom ton her schei***.


----------



## TAZ (5. September 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Spikes unter Lautsprechern ?



Die sind zum akustischen entkoppeln und weitaus wirkungsvoller als Gumminippel oder sowas...
Also wenn was mitschwingt Spikes drunter...


----------



## 4clocker (5. September 2010)

> Die sind zum akustischen entkoppeln und weitaus wirkungsvoller als Gumminippel oder sowas...
> Also wenn was mitschwingt Spikes drunter...


Spikes entkoppeln so gut wie gar nicht da der Kontakt zwischen Lautsprecher und Boden immernoch "starr" ist. 
Zum entkoppeln taugen wirklich nur Gummipuffer da sie die Schwingungen des Lautsprechers zum Boden dämpfen.
Ne schwere Granitplatte auf den Sub legen wirkt Wunder


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> weitaus wirkungsvoller als Gumminippel oder sowas...


 


4clocker schrieb:


> Zum entkoppeln taugen wirklich nur Gummipuffer da sie die Schwingungen des Lautsprechers zum Boden dämpfen.



Ja was denn nun?


----------



## L.B. (5. September 2010)

Da der Druck (Kraft/Fläche) bei Spikes aufgrund der geringen Auflagefläche extrem hoch ist, sind Spikes recht wirkungsvolle Entkoppler.


----------



## Zerebo (5. September 2010)

Die Spikes leiten die Schwingungen in den Boden,lassen die aber nicht so leicht wieder zurück.
Am besten Box-Spikes-Granitplatte-Gummi.
Zummindest kenn ich Leute die darauf schwören.


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2010)

Spikes sind ganz gut, denn sie entkoppeln gut. Ich glaube ich werde bald auch welche brauchen .


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

Hm, hab mir vorhin den Denon TU-660 gekauft und überlege grad, welches Antennenkabel ich da brauche

Edit: Den besten Empfang sollte ich mit sowas hier haben, oder?
http://www.amazon.de/Hama-DVB-T-Sta...r_1_20?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1283718912&sr=1-20

Dazu dann noch nen hochwertiges Kabel und fertig, oder?


----------



## sinthor4s (5. September 2010)

Dein Finger würde schon reichen  (ist nur unbequem immer 
den Finger auf dem Antennenanschluss zu halten)

Das hier wär eine von vielen Alternativen:
Philips SWA 2200 W/10 FM-Tuner Antenne: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

Hm, da stellt sich jetzt die Frage ob DVB-T oder UKW

Was meint ihr? Ein Freund meinte mal, er hat ne DVB-T Antenne drangepackt und die war viel besser als die normale UKW, auch wenn die Sender irgendwie nicht da waren, wo sie sein sollten....

Was haltet ihr hiervon?
König ANT 108-KN UKW/MW-Zimmerantenne: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## sinthor4s (5. September 2010)

Das ding ist viel zu teuer für ne UKW-Antenne.

Hol dir eine ohne Verstärkung... reicht völlig.


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2010)

Ich habe mal ne Frage:

Ich habe meine Standlautsprecher auf Holzboden stehen. Ist es besser Spikes drunter zu machen, oder Gummifüße? Wie würde es auf Teppichboden aussehen?


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

Da der ganze Kram im Wohnzimmer steht, muss es auch ein bissl nach was aussehen^^ Und ein häßliches Kabel, das irgendwo rumliegt, neee

Außerdem ist neben meinem Wohnzimmer eine etwa 1,5m dicke Wand aus Backstein, das waren mal zwei Wände, nur das Haus neben meinem hats im WWII erlegt, deshalb jetzt diese ultradicke Wand^^

Ich muss also mit der Antenne bis zum Fenster und die dann da hinstellen. 

*Aber die Frage bleibt. UKW oder DVB-T?*

Owner: Wenn du Spikes auf Holzboden stellst, ist der Holzboden danach kaputt. Du hast dann da vier fiese Druckstellen. Hatte eine meiner Boxen kurz auf das gute Laminat gestellt, weil die Halterung noch nicht fertig war, und schon wars zu spät. Also schön vorsichtig^^

Edit: Oder kann ich den Tuner an die Satanlage auf dem Dach anschließen??


----------



## Gast12348 (5. September 2010)

Hast du Kabel anschluss oder noch ne Hausantenne aufm Dach ? Dann würd ich nämlich eines der beiden nehmen, wobei Kabelanschluss natürlich optimal ist. 

Ne DVB-T Antenne halt ich für unfug, bisher hab ich entweder ne Wurfantenne genommen ( jenes was sinthor verlinkt hat ) oder eben wenn vorhanden den Kabelanschluss bzw Hausantennen Anschluss.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. September 2010)

Ich möchte eines nochmal klar stellen: Spikes entkoppeln nicht, sie koppeln den Lautsprecher an den untergrund an! Sie leiten die Schwingungen des Lautsprechergehäuses gut in den Untergrund wodurch sich das effektive Gewicht des Lautsprechers vergrößert. Der Lautsprecher hat dadurch eine geringere Schwing-Neigung, eben weil er durch das ankoppeln effektiv schwerer wird. Lautsprecher mit Spikes auf den Fußboden zu stellen bringt dadurch den ganzen Fußboden zum mitschwingen, durch die bessere Ankopplung aber mit weniger Interferenzen, also weniger Dröhnen. Die effektivste Methode, um Schwingungsübertragung an den Fußboden zu verhindern ist: Lautsprecher mit Spikes auf eine schwere Granitplatte stellen um das eff. Gewicht des Lautsprechers so groß wie möglich zu machen, dann die Granitplatte mit Schwingungsdämpfern (meist Gummifüße) auf den Boden stellen. Das Gummi dämpft die Schwingungen, die von der Granitplatte kommen, sodass sie nicht auf den Boden übertragen werden (zumindest in geringerem Maße).


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

Hm, da steht halt ne Sat-Antenne auf dem Dach, aber keine Ahnung was das genau ist.

Kabelanschluss gibts hier glaub ich nicht....


----------



## Gast12348 (5. September 2010)

Naja ne Sat Antenne kannst nich anzapfen, aber wenn da ne Antennendose im Zimmer ist und ne Hausantenne aufm Dach, dann würd ich dir einfach mal anzapfen und sehen was passiert, nur um himmelswillen nicht an ne Satschüssel anklemmen ( da fliesen an die 13V drüber wenn nen Receiver dran hängt )


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

Hm, also von der Satantenne weiß ich sicher, dass sie da ist. Aber vllt. ist da auch noch ne Hausantenne

Auf jeden Fall ist da ne Dreifachsteckdose in der Wand. Da gucken mich drei verschiedene Anschlüsse an...


----------



## Gast12348 (5. September 2010)

Joar entweder ne Sat Dose mit Hausantennen anschluss, einmal für Terestrisches TV und einmal für Terestrisches Radio + F Stecker für die Satschüssel, oder ne Kabel Digital Dose, im prinzip genau das gleiche nur das eben über den F Stecker das Digital Signal läuft ( für Internet ) einmal die Buchse fürn TV und einmal eine fürs Radio. 

So eine richtig ?
http://www.prell-elektronik.de/images/antennendose_1039.jpg


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

Exakt^^

Kann ich da jetzt den Tuner anschließen?


----------



## Gast12348 (5. September 2010)

Kannste an die Buchse anklemmen sofern die auch angeschlossen ist, nur eben wie gesagt nicht an die buchse mit dem F Stecker dann is dein Radio kaputt. 

An der normalen Antennen Buchse kann eigentlich nix passieren, mein Receiver hängt auch an so ner Buchse, nur mit dem unterschied das ich Kabel hab.


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

Und welche von den dreien wäre jetzt ok?

Also oben mitte unten?

Bzw. auf dem verlinkten Bild ja links oben rechts^^


----------



## Gast12348 (5. September 2010)

Wie gesagt auf keinen fall die Buchse fürn F Stecker, das jene oben mit dem Gewinde, auf dem verlinkten Bild die Buchse wo das R für Radio steht


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

Ah, danke^^ Werd ich dann einfach probieren obs klappt, und wenn nicht hol ich mir ne hübsche UKW-Antenne fürs Fenster^^


----------



## Gast12348 (5. September 2010)

Jop einfach mal probieren, viel erfolg.


----------



## iceman650 (6. September 2010)

Hier leute, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Welchen Verstärker bis etwa 180€ würdet ihr für die Nubert nuBox 381 kaufen? (Nur als grobe richtung)

Ich bin da recht anspruchslos, er sollte noch einen KH-Out haben, und ich sollte ihn irgendwie an meine Creative X-fi Titanium klemmen können. (Was für ein Kabel bräuchte ich?) Bevorzugt Neuware aus dem Hause Onkyo oder Denon.

Mfg, iceman650


----------



## nyso (6. September 2010)

Aus der Bedienungsanleitung der Magnet:

_Sie sollten beim Aufstellen die bereits im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Spikes verwenden. Hierdurch werden die Lautsprecher von der Unterlage entkoppelt, wodurch das Auftreten unliebsamer Resonanzen verhindert wird._


----------



## Own3r (6. September 2010)

Was ist denn besser? Soll ich meine Lautsprecher nicht gleich mit Gummifüßen versehen?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. September 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Welchen Verstärker bis etwa 180€ würdet ihr für die Nubert nuBox 381 kaufen?
> Ich bin da recht anspruchslos, er sollte noch einen KH-Out haben, und ich sollte ihn irgendwie an meine Creative X-fi Titanium klemmen können.
> Mfg, iceman650



Hi,
da würde ich dir eher einen Receiver empfehlen. Da hast du auch no die Option später weiter LS nachzukaufen.

Es gibt Stereo- und Sourround-Receiver. 
(Receiver bietet neben diversen Sound-Modi auch ein Radio und vielfältigere Anschlussmöglichkeiten).

Die Soundkarte kannst du mittels eine Y-Cinch-Kabels an den Verstärker/Receiver anschließen.

Wenn's dauerhaft Stero bleiben soll, könnte man auch einen günstigen Receiver bei ebay Kaufen (Denon, Pioneer, HK, Yamaha, Technics & Co) und den Rest des Geldes in die Lautsprecher stecken.


----------



## L.B. (6. September 2010)

@Own3r: Ich denke, für normale Standlautsprecher reichen Gummifüße, da sie hauptsächlich Frequenzen wiedergeben, die höher als die Resonanzfrequenz des Bodens, etc. sind. Spikes benötigt man eher für leistungsstarke Subwoofer, die mit sehr niedrigen Frequenzen schwingen.
Außerdem sind Gummifüßen deutlich günstiger als Spikes, für die man locker 20€ los wird. (Zumindest bei Conrad Elektronik)


----------



## 4clocker (6. September 2010)

Ich würde für normale Lautsprecher auch Gummifüße nehmen.

Mal ganz ehrlich: wenn man genau drüber nachdenkt dann kann man sich die Frage auch selbst beantworten ob Spikes nun entkoppeln oder nicht - wie sollen denn vier massive (z.B. Edelstahl) Kegel die Schwingungen von einem Lautsprecher zum Boden hin dämpfen?
Die konzentrieren den Druck nur auf eine kleinere Fläche und auf dem Fußboden angekommen relativiert sich das ganze wieder


----------



## iceman650 (6. September 2010)

@KaiHD7960xx: Also du würdest mir einen Stereo Receiver empfehlen?
Weil die ja meist teurer sind.

@Own3r: Spikes werden meist zum ANkoppeln benutzt. Spikes werden meist benutzt um die LS an eine Granitplatte zu koppeln, die widerum ENTkoppelt ist. Die Granitplatte dient dabei als Masse.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2010)

4clocker schrieb:


> Ich würde für normale Lautsprecher auch Gummifüße nehmen.
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich: wenn man genau drüber nachdenkt dann kann man sich die Frage auch selbst beantworten ob Spikes nun entkoppeln oder nicht - wie sollen denn vier massive (z.B. Edelstahl) Kegel die Schwingungen von einem Lautsprecher zum Boden hin dämpfen?
> Die konzentrieren den Druck nur auf eine kleinere Fläche und auf dem Fußboden angekommen relativiert sich das ganze wieder



Spikes dienen dazu, den Druck auf eine möglichst kleine Fläche zu konzentrieren, um durch das Gewicht Vibrationen zu mindern.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. September 2010)

@Iceman:
Jep. 
Denn ein 500€ teurer Stereo-Receiver bietet bessere Stereoqualitäteten als ein gleichteuerer Sourround-Receiver. 

Und nen 500€/1000DM teuren Receiver von z.B. 2002-2005 bekommt man sicher schon für ~ 200-250€ gebraucht oder vl auch weniger.


----------



## sinthor4s (6. September 2010)

Das ist aber nur sinnvoll wenn man denn Radio empfangen möchte... 
Ansonsten ist man mit nem Vollverstärker besser dran.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> @Iceman:
> Jep.
> Denn ein 500€ teurer Stereo-Receiver bietet bessere Stereoqualitäteten als ein gleichteuerer Sourround-Receiver.



Aber das hörst du erst mit a) fordernden LS und b) mit richtig guten LS und c) so verschwindend gering das das keine Relevanz hat.


----------



## iceman650 (6. September 2010)

Hm das hört sich gut an. 
Was für Surround-Receiver (man weiß ja nie, denn 3 nuBox 101 sind schnell gekauft ) sind denn im moment für etwas unter 200€ zu bekommen? 
Also können sollten sie 5.1, sollten einen KH-Out haben und zusätzlich noch einen Radio-Tuner haben.

Mfg, iceman


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. September 2010)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass LS mit nem richtig potenten Antrieb deutlich knackiger spielen. Okay, ne gewisse Preisklasse sollten die LS dann auch haben. Auch zwischen meinem Verstärker und dem H/K gibt es Unterschiede, die man schon deutlich hört (zumindest im Stereobetrieb). Das sind meine Subjektiven Eindrücke, was da jetzt wissenschaftlich hintersteckt, weiß ich nicht.

edit:
Die Haupt(front)Lautsprecher und der center sollten identisch sein. Die hinteren LS müssen nicht zwangsweise aus der identischen Serie sein. Beliebt sind auch die günstigen Dipol-LS von Wharfedale. Die werden in 3 Farben angeboten. 
Auch der Sub muss nicht zwangsweise aus der gleichen Serie stammen. Den kann man nach Budget und klanglichen Vorlieben kaufen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2010)

Schaut euch diese Vergewaltigung von Lautsprechern mal an: (Membranen!)

KLIPSCH RC-64 Center Lautsprecher High End Cherry Holz bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 06.09.10 21:21:39 MESZ)


----------



## Witcher (6. September 2010)

Wow da hat aber jemand ordentlich Wut abgelassen


----------



## TAZ (6. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Schaut euch diese Vergewaltigung von Lautsprechern mal an: (Membranen!)
> 
> KLIPSCH RC-64 Center Lautsprecher High End Cherry Holz bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 06.09.10 21:21:39 MESZ)




Da gehört jemand geschlagen...aber derbe!


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2010)

Oder mit dem selben Werkzeug bearbeitet .


----------



## Own3r (6. September 2010)

Würden die Klipsch überlastet oder was ist mit denen passiert?


----------



## TAZ (6. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Würden die Klipsch überlastet oder was ist mit denen passiert?



Einfach mal den Auktionstext zu lesen, war wohl zu schwer?



> Hier schien es anscheinend mal zum Ehekrach gekommen zu  sein oder ein Kleinkind hat mal versucht, was Papas Lautsprecher so  alles aushalten können.


----------



## nyso (7. September 2010)

So, meine D1 kam grad an.

Erster Eindruck: WOOOHOOOO

Ich hab einfach mal Deichkind zum Vergleich zwischen Realtek und der D1 rangezogen, aber da kann man kaum Vergleichen.

Realtek Schrott, so wie ich es thysol gestern beschrieben hab. 
D1, boah. Einfach nur Spaß


----------



## Lee (7. September 2010)

Bin ich hier der einzige, der zwischen Onboard und SoKa eigentlich keinen sofort merkbaren Unterschied wahrnimmt?

Ob ich meinen K701 am Notebook Onboard oder einer Xonar Essence betreibe, ich hör da auf den ersten "blick" keinen Unterschied...


----------



## The_Freak (7. September 2010)

Nein bist du nicht, auf das erste hören ist es wirklich nicht so super einfach zu merken ob onboard oder Asus D2 (bei mir), man muss schon erstmal musik hören und dann merkt man nach und nach die Unterschiede. Am besten kann man das (meiner Meinung nach) daran hören, wie gut die Phantommitte herausgearbeitet wird bzw. gar nicht, bei Onboard gibts da neben Feinzeichnung/besser aufgelöster Hochton/Mittelton die meisten Unterschiede, der Ton will einfach nicht von den Boxen weg ohne Soundkarte.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. September 2010)

Ich hab beim Edifier S530D eine deutlich Verbesserung des Sounds gehabt. Bei meiner aktuellen Zusammenstellung aus Verstärker+LS merke ich auch keinen Unterschied. Hab meine Soka daher schon kurz nach dem S530D auch verkauft..


----------



## The_Freak (7. September 2010)

Hey hey scheint so als wenn Canton neue Lautsprecher-Serien veröffentlicht hat!!!
Einfach mal auf die HP gehen, da stehen jetzt welche mit den Namen 430.2 und so^^
Scheint es in neuen Farbrichtungen zu geben, mal abwarten was geändert wurde.

edit:
sehe grade, die Wave-guide Membranen haben jetzt auch in den GLE Serien Platz gefunden.
Auch der Subwoofer (der alte= As 85.2) scheint komplett erneuert zu sein. Der neue Name: Subwoofer 8.

Edit 2:
Die Karat Serie sowie die Chrono wurden ebenfalls erneuert.


----------



## nyso (7. September 2010)

Gibt sogar ne Usernews darüber


----------



## The_Freak (7. September 2010)

Och hab ich nicht gesehen  aber egal, hier kann man ja drüber diskutieren^^
Mich würden ja die neuen Chrono's interessieren, die 503.2'er.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. September 2010)

Hier geht es zur User-News > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/116222-canton-ueberarbeitet-webseite-und-serien.html

Scheint eher so, als gab es nur ein Namensupdate bei den LS-Serien. Eine Anfrage blieb bis jetzt unbeantwortet. 

Die Subs sind allerdings alle neu. Der Sub 12 ist da mit seiner Passiv-Membran noch der interessanteste von allen.


----------



## The_Freak (7. September 2010)

Joa, mich wundert, dass der Sub 1200 r mit einer aktiven 20cm Membran auf angebliche 18 Hertz kommen soll, der Sub 12 mit einer 31cm Membran aber nur auf 20 Hertz, ich glaube nicht, dass die so stark mit der Physik tricksen können. 

Achja, weißt du zufällig was es mit der Wave-Guide Technologie auf sich haben soll, bzw. ob die so viel bringt in der Gle serie? Was kann man erwarten, tieferen/druckvolleren Bass oder präzisere Mitten? Oder gar nichts und es ist ein marketing-gag? Ich hoffe ich überfrage dich jetzt nicht auch xD


----------



## Pokerclock (7. September 2010)

Wave-Guide ungleich Wave-Sicke

Wave-Guide ist irgendwas von Bose, das ich auch nicht näher kenne.

Die Wave-Sicke soll die Auslenkung der Membran verbessern bzw. vergrößern. Was die Pegelfestigkeit betrifft, kann ich das bestätigen. Die ist 1A bei den GLE. Müsste man halt vergleichen ohne Wave-Sicke, ob das wirklich einen Unterschied macht. 

Was den 1200R betrifft, denke ich, dass das ein Fehler ist. 20cm kann nicht hinkommen. Eindeutig C&P Fehler auf der Canton Seite. Sollte man melden!


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. September 2010)

Beim 1200R kann es ja nur ein Fehler sein. schon alleine von der Endstufendimensionierung im Vergleich zur Membrane.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. September 2010)

Habe soeben den HK6900 von harman kardon ersteigert 

Hat jemand Infos über den Vollverstärker ?
Bei hifi-wiki ist kein Eintrag und über google habe ich auch nix gefunden


----------



## 4clocker (8. September 2010)

Wave-Guide? Ist das nicht einfach eine geänderteTransmissionline?


----------



## nyso (9. September 2010)

Wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied, ob ich meine CDs jetzt mit 128kbit oder 320kbit digitalisiere?
Wie viel sind die 320 besser, bzw schlechter? Also klanglich.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. September 2010)

Höre es dir selbst an. Einmal CD, einmal 128er, einmal 320er. Am besten mit einem Song, den du auswendig kennst.

Noch besser wäre einen Freund einzuladen und einen Blindtest zu machen.

128er erkennt man sofort. Bei 320er wird es aber schon sehr schwer.


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2010)

128kbits hört man raus, ab 200kbits merkt man keinen unterschied mehr bei aktuellen CDs, die eh am Peak hängen.


----------



## TAZ (9. September 2010)

Wenn du 320 Kbit/s hast kannst du natürlich mehr "Daten" unterbringen als wenn du pro Sekunde nur 128kbit hast. Bei einer geringeren Bitrate wird die Musik einfach mehr komprimiert, Details gehen verloren, und es verkommt immer mehr zu einem "brei-igen Soundklumpen"...


----------



## nyso (9. September 2010)

Also sind CDs klanglich weit besser als die 128kbit, mit denen ich jetzt schon einiges digitalisiert habe 

Shit, nochmal von vorne....

Was hört sich eigentlich besser an:

CD über Denon CD-Player, Denon Verstärker, Boxen
CD mit 320kbit über Xonar D1 an Denon Verstärker, Boxen

Gibt es da überhaupt unterschiede?


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2010)

Bei foobar gibt es ein ABX Plugin.
Damit lässt sich wirklich prima ein Blindtest durchführen ohne irgendwelche Unterschiede durch manuelles umschalten drin zu haben.


----------



## nyso (9. September 2010)

Oh, danke für den Link. Werd mir das nachher/morgen man genauer angucken, sieht aber echt interessant aus.

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Qualität bei über Amazon gekauften MP3s?

Edit: Habs mir jetzt mal an LP/ Meteora angehört. Also der Unterschied zwischen 128 und 320 ist echt groß, hätte ich nicht erwartet So hört es sich viel besser an.
Der Bass hat mehr Biss irgendwie, und mehr Details gibts da. Und Chester hört sich auch noch nen Tick besser an


----------



## thysol (9. September 2010)

Ist Youtube eigentlich mit 128 vergleichbar?


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Qualität bei über Amazon gekauften MP3s?


Die lag bei mir immer zwischen 200 und 500kbits VBR.


----------



## nyso (9. September 2010)

Mir fiel grad auf das die Frage unnötig war
Hab ja nen paar bei Amazon gekaufte Songs, und da stehts ja da

Also zwischen 225kbs und 256 alles dabei


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ist Youtube eigentlich mit 128 vergleichbar?


Eher mit 64 kbit/s MP3s.
Allerdings gibt es dort ja afaik ein Dateigrößenlimit und kein Bitratenlimit. Wenn man also am Bild spart kann die Tonqualität besser sein.

EDIT:
Ich hab mal so ein typisches YT Video mit dem VLC durchgeguckt(siehe Anhang).
64kbit/s in Mono bei reduzierter Abtastrate sind es in diesem Fall. in einem Standard Flashvideo versteckt sich für den Sound eh ein MP3 Stream, also ist das 1:1 vergleichbar.


----------



## nyso (10. September 2010)

Ich wollte euch kurz auf etwas tolles aufmerksam machen^^

99 Klasiktitel in hoher Qualität für 2,99€!
The 99 Most Essential Relaxing Classics (Amazon Exclusive): Various Artists: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads

Vllt. gefällt es ja dem einen oder anderen, aber ich denke für 2,99€ kann man das echt kaufen!


Und nochmal zur Qualität bei Amazon:
_
Hier einige technische Daten zu unseren MP3-Dateien.

    * Bitrate: Wir kodieren unsere MP3-Dateien mit variablen Bitraten, um maximale Klangqualität zu erreichen und kleinere Dateigrößen optimal abzubilden. Wir streben eine durchschnittliche Bitrate von 256 Kilobits pro Sekunde an (kbps). Eine variable Bitrate erlaubt es uns, komplexeren Teilen von Musikdateien eine höhere Bitrate zuzuweisen und für weniger komplexe Abschnitte eine geringere Bitrate zu verwenden. Aus diesen Bitraten wird ein Durchschnitt errechnet, der die Klangqualität für die gesamte Datei darstellt. Ein Teil der Musik ist mit einer durchgehenden Bitrate von 256 Kilobits pro Sekunde kodiert. Hier wird die gleiche Klangqualität bei einer etwas umfangreichen Dateigröße erreicht.

    * Dateigröße: Ein Song von etwa 3 Minuten benötigt ungefähr 5MB Speicherplatz.

    * Benötigte Zeit zum Herunterladen: Eine MP3-Datei mit einer Größe von 5MB benötigt weniger als eine Minute, wenn Sie eine durchschnittliche Breitbandverbindung nutzen. Bei Nutzung einer Einwahlverbindung von 56k kann das Herunterladen der gleichen Datei bis zu 30 Minuten dauern.

    * Abbildung des Covers: Bei jeder heruntergeladenen Musikdatei ist das Cover enthalten._

Amazon.de Hilfe: Die häufigsten Fragen zu MP3-Musikdateien


Edit:

Ach, ganz vergessen.
Hier gibts nen ganz interessantes Album für ganz umsonst^^
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0041B66DY/pcgh-21/


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. September 2010)

Hi Leute, 

wird Zeit, dass ich mich hier entgültig verabschiede. Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch und ich hab hier im Forum einiges dazu gelernt. Auch hoffe ich, dem einen oder anderen geholfen zu haben.

Ihr findet mich aber noch im Luxx unter "KAI 3dfx".

LG, Kai


----------



## The_Freak (11. September 2010)

du gehst?!? neeeeiiinnnnn!!!!  :O

Hat es denn spezielle Gründe wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. September 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wird Zeit, dass ich mich hier entgültig verabschiede. Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch und ich hab hier im Forum einiges dazu gelernt. Auch hoffe ich, dem einen oder anderen geholfen zu haben.
> 
> ...



Wieso denn?


----------



## sh4sta (11. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wieso denn?




Würd mich auch ma Interessieren. 


Gruß


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

Beweggründe gebe ich gern per PN. Ich möchte hier nicht öffentlich Stellung nehmen.

LG, Kai


----------



## thysol (15. September 2010)

Ich habe noch eine Frage die mich juckt:

Weiss einer von euch wie viel kpbs dass Antenne Bayern Top 40 Webradio hat?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. September 2010)

Das wird doch bei den meisten Playern angezeigt.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (15. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage die mich juckt:
> 
> Weiss einer von euch wie viel kpbs dass Antenne Bayern Top 40 Webradio hat?




128kpbs


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

Ich hab auch mal eine Frage. Hab da am WE mit einem Kumpel etwas länger drüber diskutiert.

Was bringt das Gold bei den Kabeln, Soundkarten etc?

Ich bin Soundtechnisch nicht so der Profi, daher würde mir eine möglichst genaue Erklärung weiterhelfen.


----------



## L.B. (20. September 2010)

Vergoldete Kontakte korrodieren nicht (Fällungsreihe der Metalle--> Gold steht ganz rechts) und bieten außerdem einen sehr niedrigen Übergangswiderstand, d.h. geringe Übertragungsverluste. 
Meistens ist das allerdings mehr ein Marketing-Gag.


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

Aha, ok...

Theoretisch kann man aber keinen Unterschied heraushören, oder?! bzw. wenn dann wahrscheinlich nur mit den ganz teuren Systemen.


----------



## L.B. (20. September 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Normalanwender hier einen großartigen Unterschied feststellen könnte. Relevant sind solche Features nur für Studios. 

Was den Klang betrifft, bin ich allerdings kein Fachmann, bis jetzt haben bei mir auch immer die 15 Jahre alten, total korrodierten Cinch-Kabel ihren Dienst verrichtet.


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

Alles klar! Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## TAZ (20. September 2010)

Kupfer und Silber sind bessere elektrische Leiter als Gold...
(Zum vgl. Silber:0,016; Kupfer:0,0172; Gold:0,022 in [Ohm*mm²]/m) kleiner ist besser!

Wenn man etas bei vergoldeten Kontakten etwas anderes hört sollte man zum Ohrenarzt gehen....
Es geht hier einzig und allein um Korrosionsbeständigkeit und ein edles Aussehen...


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2010)

Es geht rein um die Vermeidung von (Kontakt-)Oberflächenoxidation. Klanglich ändert sich da nichts. Der Widerstand in nem NF-Signalweg ist eh schon hochgenug, da machen die 0,00000000001Ohm weniger durch die Vergoldung auch nix.


----------



## Lee (23. September 2010)

Ich habe heute, fast ein Jahr nachdem ich meine Nuboxen in Betrieb genommen habe, mal mein Teufel Concept E PE (als 2.1) wieder rausgeholt, aufgebaut und beide Boxen mal miteinander verglichen. Also ich muss sagen, ich kann nicht so ganz verstehen warum hier Sateliten Systeme so dermaßen schlecht geredet werden. Ich meine, klar man hat keine so tolle Bühne, keinen ausgeglichenen Frequenzgang, miese Detail Wiedergabe und der Bass ist auch unpräzise. Party Pegel wird damit wohl auch nicht gehen. Jedoch finde ich das System keineswegs "für Musik absolut unbrauchbar", wie hier immer häufig propagiert wird.

Man kann trotzdem eine Menge Spaß haben mit dem System. Und das für ein Bruchteil des Preises. Wenn man die 700€ für Nubox+Verstärker mit den nahezu lächerlichen 150€ für ein brauchbares 2.1 Sateliten System vergleicht... 

Anders ist es bei Kopfhörern. Seit ich meinen K701 habe kann ich meine anderen Kopfhörer nicht mehr hören. Da liegen einfach Welten dazwischen.

Das ist jetzt nur meine Persönliche Meinung. Und ich bin allgemein nicht besonders "Audiophil" und mein Gehör ist nicht halb so gut wie ich es mir wünschen würde. Ich habe mit Sound nicht viel Erfahrung und Ahnung schon gar keine. Zwischen Soundkarten höre ich auch praktisch keine Unterschiede und wo andere immer von einem wow und aha Effekt sprechen, hat sich bei mir immer nur Enttäuschung eingestellt. Es kann also sein, dass lediglich ich es so warnehme und es tatsächlich eigentlich ganz anders ist...
Das einzige was ich besitze ist ein gutes Audio-Gedächtnis, was leider für den Langzeit-Musik-Genuss außerordentlich hinderlich ist...


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. September 2010)

Es kommt eben einfach auf die subjektive Wahrnehmung an. Wie bei mir gestern. Ich war duschen, da hab Ich mir im Bad per Magnats Monitor 220 und Marantz PM 350 die Alben von David Garrett (encore) und Hurts (Happiness) reingezogen. 

Da diese unter einer lächerlichen Dynamik leiden, hab Ich schon nicht viel erwartet. Aber grade bei der Dynamik und Spaß waren die Magnat hinter meinern Klipsch verdammt weit zurück, was die Klipsch da noch draus machen ist echt klasse. 

Den presilichen Aufpreis lass ich mal gekonnt außen vor.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. September 2010)

Lohnt es sich von der Asus Xonar DX auf die STX umzusteigen ?


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2010)

Kommt immer drauf an was dahinter hängt.
Bei Hochohmigen Kopfhöhrer lohnt es sich so oder so, bei allem anderen nur wenn es wirklich hochwertig ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. September 2010)

Dahinter hängt ein HK6900 von harman kardon und ein Lautsprecherpaar von mb quart, die 850S


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2010)

Dann würde ich mal behaupten es lohnt sich.


----------



## The_Freak (26. September 2010)

Mh ich habe grad den Canton AS 65.2 SC im Internet gekauft, aber irgendwie fühle ich mich noch nicht glücklich : (  Das einzig positive ist, dass ich ihn neu für 133€ incl. Versand bekommen habe, denkt ihr er reicht aus als Unterstützung für meine Canton GLE 403'er?!?
Wie tief spielt der sub wohl effektiv runter, ich konnte im Internet keine Tests finden.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. September 2010)

Tiefgang wird bei dem Ding wohl eher nicht vorhanden sein. Ich denke mal, dass bei 45hz Schluss sein wird.

Wenn dann eignet er sich den bereits vorhanden Frequenzgang der GLE403 im unteren Bereich bei extremen Pegeln zu verbessern und/oder die GLE403 zu entlasten.

Tiefer wird aber nicht gehen, wenn dann höhere Pegel mit evtl. weniger Klirr bei 50-80 hz.

Es ist halt der Kleinste, den sie haben. Wunder braucht man nicht zu erwarten. 133 € finde ich OK, aber kein Schnäppchen.

EDIT

Ich hoffe du weißt, dass die Ausstattung auch nicht an die großen Brüder ran kommt (die fehlende Phasenanpassung mal als Beispiel).


----------



## The_Freak (26. September 2010)

Ja ich wollte eigentlich hauptsächlich den Subwoofer um die 403'er zu entlasten, weil bei denen sehr schnell Schluss ist, bzw. die auch bei sehr hoher Lautstärke mit sehr viel Hub einfach keine Magengefühle erzeugen. Es scheint sich dann ja zu bestätigen, dass ich weiterhin Tiefbass frei bleiben werde, grade eine Sache die ich jetzt bereue, zumal ja mehr Budget vorhanden ist.
Deswegen hoffe ich jetzt mal, dass der kleine wenigstens vernünftigen Kickbass hat. Wenn nicht, wird er verkauft, mal schauen wie er sich dann macht, ich kann ja auch ein Test schreiben dann.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2010)

Wie groß ist der klanglich Unterschied zwischen einem PC mit Xonar STX und einem CD-Player ?


----------



## sinthor4s (27. September 2010)

Kommt auf dein Audio-Material an.
Wenn du auf deinem Pc Musik in guter Quali hast
dürften sich CD-Player und STX nichts nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2010)

Also, meine ganze Musik ist in 320 Kb/s gespeichert.
Tut das was zur Sache, dass mein PC mit einem 10m Kabel mit meinem Vollverstärler verbunden ist ?


----------



## sinthor4s (27. September 2010)

Solange es kein Klingeldraht ist, ist es egal.

Und 320kb/s kann gut genug sein um keinen Unterschied
zu hören aber das ist bei jedem unterschiedlich...
zur Not ausprobieren... aber zumindest ich hör da schon
keinen signifikanten Unterschied mehr(und ich hab nur ´ne DX)


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, wird er verkauft, mal schauen wie er sich dann macht, ich kann ja auch ein Test schreiben dann.



Das wäre nett. Ein paar Bilder und ein paar warme Worte lassen sich immer gut sehen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2010)

Es ist ein 10m Kabel von hama, das bei MM 16 € oder so gekostet hat...


----------



## sinthor4s (27. September 2010)

Sagt mir natürlich viel
Aber ich denke das es völlig ausreicht und nicht beeinträchtigt.

(btw ist es das hier:Hama Audio-Verbindungskabel 3,5-mm-Klinken-St. Stereo: Amazon.de: Elektronik?)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2010)

Nein, meins ist grau  Ist ja auch egal...

Was haltet ihr von dem DBP-1611UD ?


----------



## sinthor4s (27. September 2010)

Warum denn ein Bluray-Player? 

Wenn dann würd ich mir nen reinen CD-Player holen.
DENON DE | DCD-710AE
Wenn es denn Denon sein soll.

In dem 400€ Bereich tummeln sich allerdings noch viele Andere.
(Und um die 200€ bekommt man auch gute CD-Player)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2010)

Naja, evtl. wollte ich mir auch einen Blu-Ray-Player anschaffen...
Es dürfte doch aber gar keinen Unterschied geben oder ?


----------



## Own3r (27. September 2010)

Ich kann den DCD-710AE nur empfelen, denn ich habe ihn auch und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem! Besonders der USB-Port ist sehr nützlich


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2010)

Was spricht denn aber gegen den nur 30 € teureren Universal-Player ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. September 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was spricht denn aber gegen den nur 30 € teureren Universal-Player ?



Nichts, eher für Ihn - er kann ja auch Blu-Rays abspielen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2010)

Gibt es auch von anderen Marken ähnliche Player ?
Taugen die überhaupt was ?


----------



## kazzig (27. September 2010)

Mal ne Frage:

Ich möchte Blu-Rays mit HDMI (Bild und Ton DTS-HD, Dolby True HD) abspielen; gleichzeitig muss das Gerät die Option bieten Dateien vom PC zu streamen (DLNA). Außerdem brauche ich USB Anschlüsse für Sticks und externe HDDs. Optischer digital Anschluss wäre auch net schlecht.

Ich habe nun drei Möglichkeiten:



Standalone Blu-Ray kaufen der alles kann
HTPC bauen
Sowas wie Western Digital Live HD Media Player

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden...


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. September 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Gibt es auch von anderen Marken ähnliche Player ?
> Taugen die überhaupt was ?



Wieso soll das nichts taugen? Also wenn Player klingen, sind sie kaputt...


----------



## Lee (27. September 2010)

> Also wenn Player klingen, sind sie kaputt...



Naja, in nem CD Player findet doch auch, sofern nicht digital angeschlossen, eine Digital-Analog Wandlung statt. Und je nach Qualität der Bauteile sollte sich das doch schon unterschiedlich anhören. Wie bei einer Soundkarte eben...


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2010)

Unter CD-Playern darf es keine Unterschiede geben, zwischen meinen alten DVD-Playern (Sony und Philips) und meinem CD-Player hört man allerdings Unterschiede raus, und die sind deutlich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2010)

Ich habe auch noch einen alten Pioneer 

Also denkt ihr, dass dieser Universal-Player von Denon auch bei der BR-Wiedergabe überzeugen kann ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. September 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Naja, in nem CD Player findet doch auch, sofern nicht digital angeschlossen, eine Digital-Analog Wandlung statt. Und je nach Qualität der Bauteile sollte sich das doch schon unterschiedlich anhören. Wie bei einer Soundkarte eben...



Deswegen schließt man billige Cd-Player / DVD-Player etc auch digital an..


----------



## The_Freak (28. September 2010)

Wie realisiere ich den Anschluss des Canton AS 65.2 SC über High level In's? Also wie weiß ich ja, nur wie gehts nach dem anschließen des Subs weiter... der hat ja nur das kleine Verstärker Modul ohne High level Outputs. Muss ich die Lautsprecher dann als Lautsprecherpaar B am Verstärker anschließen und dann als A (Sub) + B (Lautsprecher) laufen lassen oder soll ich bei den High Level inputs noch ein weiteres Kabel zu den Lautsprechern hin verlegen?
Die Möglichkeit über den Pre Out zu gehen habe ich nicht... den hat mein Verstärker leider nicht.


----------



## Lee (29. September 2010)

Eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage.

Mein Zimmer ist scheinbar der Lieblingsplatz sämtlicher Insekten in der näheren Umgebung und trotz Netz gelangen immer wieder einige Fliegende Nervtöter hinein. Was wäre, wenn eines dieser Dinger durch die Bassreflexöffnung meiner Boxen fliegt? Ich weiß ja nicht wie das ganze von innen aussieht. Könnte das da irgendwelchen Schaden anrichten? Ich würde nämlich nur ungern wieder die Abdeckungen drauf machen, da die Boxen ohne einfach besser klingen.


----------



## Gast12348 (30. September 2010)

@Lee ne da kann absolut garnix passieren, auser das du halt nen Friedhof irgendwann in den Boxen hast  Aber bei mir in meinen Subwoofern verirren sich z.b auch immer wieder mal Spinnen aber da passiert nix.


----------



## The_Freak (30. September 2010)

heee kommt schon, der subwoofer steht jetzt hier^^
Kann ich das einfach so machen, dass ich die Lautsprecherkabel zum Subwoofer hinbringe vom Verstärker aus, und dann in die High Level Ins gehe und von den High level Ins noch ein weiteres Kabel zu den Lautsprechern lege?!? So ists in der Canton Bedienungsanleitung beschrieben, aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dann kriegen die Canton Kompakten ja trotzdem den Bass oder?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. September 2010)

Lohnt es sich die Musik in .flac zu speichern statt in .mp3 ?


----------



## Lee (30. September 2010)

Wenn du den Unterschied hörst ja, sonst nein. Flac ist halt lossless. Verbraucht aber auch deutlich mehr Speicherplatz und kann nicht überall ohne weiteres abgespielt werden.

@dfence

Gut, dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. September 2010)

Wie sieht es denn theoretisch aus ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. September 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage.
> 
> Mein Zimmer ist scheinbar der Lieblingsplatz sämtlicher Insekten in der näheren Umgebung und trotz Netz gelangen immer wieder einige Fliegende Nervtöter hinein. Was wäre, wenn eines dieser Dinger durch die Bassreflexöffnung meiner Boxen fliegt? Ich weiß ja nicht wie das ganze von innen aussieht. Könnte das da irgendwelchen Schaden anrichten? Ich würde nämlich nur ungern wieder die Abdeckungen drauf machen, da die Boxen ohne einfach besser klingen.



Die Frage hätteste dir ja auch selber beantworten können...


----------



## Sash (30. September 2010)

also wenn du nun mp3 in flac umwandelst ist das dumm. flac wäre nur dann zu empfehlen wenn du eine gute anlage hast, keine billigen pc speaker, und du direkt von der originalen quelle aus in flac speicherst, also zb einer originalen audio cd oder audio dvd. bei einer gebrannten audio cd zb die vorher von mp3s gebrannt wurde ist das genau so hirnrissig.


----------



## The_Freak (30. September 2010)

So damit es alle wissen, der Sub läuft so wie cih es oben beschrieben habe einwandfrei.

edit:
Wow, nach den ersten Tests bin ich richtig beeindruckt. 
Der kann ja richtig laut der kleine, hätte ich in der Form nicht erwartet, und das Beinflattern ist auch da, 
aber bevor ich die Bude auf den Kopf schmeiß erstmal einspielen xD


----------



## Lee (30. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Die Frage hätteste dir ja auch selber beantworten können...



Wenn es so wäre, hätte ich wohl nicht gefragt 

Ich habe halt vom Aufbau von Lautsprechern keine Ahnung. Und ich möchte einfach nur sicher gehen...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. September 2010)

Dass mp3 in flac konvertieren dumm wär, weiß ich auch selber 

Welches Programm benutzt man denn zum Rippen der CDs in .flac ?


----------



## L.B. (30. September 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu einem mehr oder weniger großen Problem, und zwar ist der Subwoofer meines Vaters im Eimer.  Speziell die Endstufe oder Stromversorgung, denn der Subwoofer läuft passiv mit, wenn er über die Boxenkabel am Endverstärker Ausgang angeschlossen ist, bzw. macht überhaupt nichts, wenn er über Line In angeschlossen wird. Seltsamerweise hat der Subwoofer letztens noch funktioniert, er ist also ganz von alleine kaputt gegangen. Wie kann das sein? Er ist übrigens keine zwei Jahre alt und nie überlastet worden.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. September 2010)

> Welches Programm benutzt man denn zum Rippen der CDs in .flac ?



Wenn du eine wirklich 100%ig identische Kopie deiner CDs haben willst ist EAC das Programm der Wahl. Das muss man aber vorher auch richtig einrichten. Wie das geht wird sehr gut bei Audio HQ beschrieben. Die Seite ist für mich *die* Referenz in Sachen HiFi am PC.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. September 2010)

OK, werde ich mir angucken, danke für den Link 

Ich schließe ja meinen iPod an den Verstärker an. Kann ich da noch i-was an Qualität verbessern ?


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2010)

Der iPod kann soweit ich weiß kein Flac. Da musst du Apples eigenes lossless Format benutzen. Das Rippen darein sollte mit iTunes gehen.


----------



## TAZ (30. September 2010)

Naja kommt darauf an wie der iPod das Signal ausgibt, wenn er das Signal analog ausgibt (also die Datei dekodiert) kann man eitgentlich nicht von Qualität sprechen. Mit hochwertigen Kopfhörern kann man gravierende Unterschiede zw. einen iPod und z.B. einen Cowon S9 oder Sony X1060 heraushören. Mit billigen "Ohrstöpseln" oder was in der Richtung PC-Lautsprecher ist aber kein Unterschied auszumachen.

Es gibt aber auch Docks für den iPod die wohl ein digitales Signal herausgeben und es den Receiver dekodieren lassen...aber da kenn ich mich nicht so aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. September 2010)

@ Olstyle : Typisch Apple 

@ TAZ : Ich habe den iPod mit einem ganz normalen klinke-cinch-kabel mit meinem Verstärker verbunden. Kannn sein, dass mich jetzt alle für einen totalen Noob halten werden () aber ich hau es jetzt mal raus :
Kann man nicht einfach einen D/A-Wandler dazwischen schalten ?


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2010)

Ein Analoges Signal kannst du nicht nochmals Digital->Analog wandeln .

Das mit der miesen Ausgabequali der Apple-Teile stimmt. Daher hab ich meinen A800er Sony. Zusammen mit den Sennheiser HD555 kam zumindest kein völliger "Entzug" auf Klassenfahrten auf bis jetzt. Auch wenn die Adapterkonstruktion gefährlich aussieht (Sony->3,5mm zu 6,25mm Klinkenadapter->6,25er Stecker des HD555 ).


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2010)

Z.B. Teufel bietet auch eigene Docks an, allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher dass dort erst gewandelt wird, wahrscheinlich kommt das Analogsignal schon fertig auf zwei Pins des Sockels an.


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. September 2010)

Klar kann man nen Ipod/Iphone mit D/A Wandler versorgen - wäre ja irrwitzig, wenns nicht ginge.

Dazu muss man die Audiodateien nicht von der 3,5mm KLinke, sondern vom USB Port abknöpfen. Dann ein Cambridge DAC Magic dazwischen und der Klang ist gut.


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Oktober 2010)

Berichtigt mich wenn es falsch ist aber wird
der Sound deim Ipod (vorrausgesetzt man benutzt
den breiten Port) nicht auch analog ausgegeben?
Der Sound wird doch dann nur nicht in den Kopfhörer-
verstärker gespeißt?

Außerdem kommt es auf den Ipod an... Der Classic klingt 
deutlich besser als bspw. einer der Nano´s.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ist halt nicht alles Gold was glänzt das trifft auf Apple perfekt zu, ich hab mir auch schon einige Ipods angehört, aber keines der dinger kommt mir ins Haus, auch wenns Altmodisch ist, aber da bleib ich lieber bei meinem Minidisc player, irgendwie konnt mich bisher kein MP3 player so wirklich überzeugen.


----------



## Chrismettal (1. Oktober 2010)

Die frage kam sicher shcon hunderte von malen auf 
aber, wie sollte ich meinen Pc am Av-Receiver anschliessen um bestmögliche klangqualität zu erreichen ?
Optisch oder 3.5mm Klinke steht zur verfügung
also Analog oder Digital ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Oktober 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Die frage kam sicher shcon hunderte von malen auf



Uns trotzdem weißst du es nicht? 

Die Art der Verbindung richtet sich nach der Anlag und Soka. Gute Soka -> analog. Schlechte Soka/keine -> digital.

@sinthor4s: Soweit Ich weiß, ist dieser Anschluss digital unterwegs.


----------



## Chrismettal (1. Oktober 2010)

Ahh oke danke 

Asus Xonar DX 

Gute Soka - Bad Soka ?


----------



## Blutstoff (1. Oktober 2010)

Die DX sollte gut genug sein, um sie analog mit dem AV-Receiver zu verbinden.


----------



## Chrismettal (1. Oktober 2010)

Gut, dann tu ich ja alles richtig tun ^^ thx

Ich hatte sie kurzzeitig optisch verbunden, aber bei sehr lauten geräuschen oder starkem bass hats geknackt o.0


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenns knackt, verzerrt oder ähnlich eProbleme gibt hängt der Ein- oder der Ausgang am Peak. Einfach mal die Windowslautstärkeregelung auf 50% setzen. 
Hilft bei analoger Ausgabe übrigens auch um ein paar Reserven aus der AAusgangssektion zu holen .


----------



## Chrismettal (1. Oktober 2010)

was für Reserven rausholen ? 

Von der Qualität bringts (noch) nichts, da ich keine anständigen boxen hab (akai Sr- HA101 als front und Subwoofer ist ein Canton AS-10, rear boxen i welche philipps un center noname)

aber sobald das geld wieder da ist kauf ich mir Magnat Monitor supreme, dann werd ich das mal ausprobieren mit 50%


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2010)

Kommt auch immer auf das jeweilige Bauteil an. Die originalen OPVs der Essence STX profitieren davon kaum bis gar nicht. Die BurrBrowns die jetzt drauf sind bedanken sich mit einem präziseren Tiefton und besserer Herausarbeitung von Stimmen.


----------



## Chrismettal (1. Oktober 2010)

Das werd ich dann ja sehen ob es mir qualitativ was bringt


----------



## thysol (1. Oktober 2010)

Es heisst ja die Klipsch waeren nicht so gut bei Klassik wegen der nicht vorhandenen Neutralitaet. Meine Mutter hat Heute Abend aber Vivaldi an den Klipsch gehoert und es hat selbst mich (Ich steh nicht auf Klassik) umgehauen. Die Dynamik wahr einfach genial. Ich finde Dynamik bei Klassik zumindest bei Vivaldi wichtiger als Neutralitaet. Deswegen muss ich ehrlich gesagt dem wiedersprechen dass die Klipsch nicht fuer Klassik nicht geeignet sind.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage ist doch womit ihr das Gehörte Vergleicht.
Gegen das Küchenradio ist der Klang natürlich um Welten besser.


----------



## thysol (2. Oktober 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch womit ihr das Gehörte Vergleicht.
> Gegen das Küchenradio ist der Klang natürlich um Welten besser.



Dass ist mor natuerlich klar. Aber ich meinte generell dass die Dynamik der Klipsch in Klassik gut zur Geltung kommt. Da kann mann dann schnell die fehlende Neutralitaet verschmerzen.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Oktober 2010)

Du willst Dynamik testen ? Dann nimm mal Carl Orff - Carmina Burana - O-Fortuna das hat so ne gewaltige Dynamik das Speaker sehr sehr schnell an ihre grenzen stoßen. 
Was auch sehr gut ist um Dynamik zu testen, Rachmaninoff, besonders gut find ich hier Prelude in g minor op. 23 #5. 
Und so arg viel Dynamik haben die Vivaldi sachen garnicht mal find ich, wichtiger ist hier die Neutralität und Präzision da bei Vivaldi ja großteils nur Streich und Blasinstrumente zum einsatz kommen, grad bei den Violinen ist richtig Präzision und Neutralität gefragt, was aber durch die Hybridhörner bei den Klipsch nicht optimal ist kann ich mir vorstellen ( ich hab keine Klipsch direkt zum vergleich, aber verflucht teure HighEnd Hybridhörner die auch in den Legendären Klipschorn verbaut sind ) und hier sind meine Saba Greencone deutlich im Vorteil, aber die sind eh grade zu perfekt für Klassik besonders bei Vivaldi spielen die ihre Stärken aus, dafür ist deren Dynamik nicht so perfekt, sollte auf jeden fall nen Subwoofer dazu spielen, was anno 1970 eh vorgesehen war ( ja 2.1 ist kein Phänomen der Neuzeit, nur damals waren es keine brüllwürfel ) Aber sowas präzises wie die Saba Greencone Hochtöner hört man wirklich selten ( zugegeben in Fachkreisen werden die Greencones als HighEnd Speaker betitelt und das sind sie in der Tat ), das einzigste was von der Klarheit und Präzision da mithalten konnte sind die Emit-K Bändchen von Infinity die in den RS-1 z.b zum einsatz kommen, von den EMIT-K hatt ich selbst mal 2 stk allerdings haben die ein hang zum durchbrennen und sind ziemlich schnell im eimer, war bei mir auch leider der fall obwohl die schon mit ner -8db Flanke angeklemmt wurden ( Die Infinity weichen bieten 3 Flanken einstellung, -0db -8db -12db )


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Oktober 2010)

Was haltet ihr von den KEF iQ70 bzw. iQ90 ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Oktober 2010)

> Was haltet ihr von den KEF iQ70 bzw. iQ90 ?



Wenn man die Abstimmung mag sind es gute Lautsprecher...geh probehören, nur so findest du Lautsprecher die *dir* gefallen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das werde ich machen 
Ich wollte bloß mal hören, ob die überhaupt was taugen können


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Oktober 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ja, das werde ich machen
> Ich wollte bloß mal hören, ob die überhaupt was taugen können



Du fragst hier ja irgendwie sowieso nach zigtausend Lautsprechern...


----------



## Chrismettal (2. Oktober 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Du willst Dynamik testen ? Dann nimm mal Carl Orff - Carmina Burana - O-Fortuna das hat so ne gewaltige Dynamik das Speaker sehr sehr schnell an ihre grenzen stoßen.



Kann mir zufällig einer sagen wo ich an O-Fortuna komme in wirklich hoher qualität ? Youtube hab ich nur schlechte qualy gefunden, und das bringt nun wirklich nichts für Boxentests


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Oktober 2010)

Bei deinen Boxen bringt auch gute Qualität nichts...


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Oktober 2010)

Probiers mal bei LastFM
Carl Orff Radio ? Last.fm 

Ansonst nuja ich hab die CD halt, ich denk mal die einzelnen lieder kann man sich auch kaufen für wenig Geld im Netz.

Aber Devil-X hat irgendwo auch recht, hab grad deine Boxen gesehen, naja lass es lieber


----------



## Chrismettal (2. Oktober 2010)

Danke trodzdem  ich mein ja nur auch für die zukunft


----------



## thysol (2. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Bei deinen Boxen bringt auch gute Qualität nichts...



Woher wisst ihr denn dass seine Boxen schlecht sind? Nur von dem Foto?


----------



## Chrismettal (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube mich zu Erinnern das ich´s aufgezählt hab 



> Von der Qualität bringts (noch) nichts, da ich keine anständigen boxen hab (akai Sr- HA101 als front und Subwoofer ist ein Canton AS-10, rear boxen i welche philipps un center noname)


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Oktober 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu Erinnern das ich´s aufgezählt hab



Genau


----------



## Chrismettal (2. Oktober 2010)

Naja, wie gesagt, demnächst kauf ich mir die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 , und werde einen direkten vergleich machen, AKAI SCHROTT GEGEN MAGNAT IM DUELL O-FORTUNA


----------



## Scholboy (3. Oktober 2010)

Hey,
ich habe gerade in der Bucht einen Pioneer A-445 für 46,30 gefangen.
Das Gerät soll einwandfrei Funktionieren.
Ist der Preis in Ordnung? 

gruß scholboy


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Joa, kommt ja auf den optischen Zustand an. Ich seh gerade, dass schon welche mit ~ 30 € aber auch für ~ 61 € weggegangen sind...


----------



## Scholboy (3. Oktober 2010)

War mehr ein Spontankauf,
naja jetzt mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt ^^.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie alt ist der Verstärker denn ?
Bei alten Geräten muss man immer ein bisl vorsichtig sein, was die Funktion betrifft 
Ich habe mir die letzten Tage einen HK6900 von harman kardon für 325 € inkl. gekauft, in der Beschreibung stand "technisch einwandfrei, sauberer Klang".
Als ich ihn das erste Mal an meinen Boxen hatte, stellte ich fest, dass der rechte Kanal offensichtlich einen Knacks weghat  -> 100 € Reperatur  Und noch nicht mal sicher, ob er danach richtig funktioniert...


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Zwar kein Schnäppchen aber nen Fairer Preis. 

Das Gerät is von 1989.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Oktober 2010)

Hab meinen (noch) Lautsprechern mal ein kleines Tuning gegönnt. 

Statt den Blechbrückchen versorgen nun 6 mm² Leitung samt Gabelschuh für satte 2 € für beide Lautsprecher meine RF 82. Zwecks Optik habe Ich noch Schrumpfschlauch drübergezogen.... (Türkis und Schwarz). Bilder zu machen hatte Ich keine Lust.

Klanglich hat sich sogar sehr zu meiner Überraschung etwas getan: Der Bass im PD Modus ist etwas straffer geworden.


----------



## nyso (5. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es zwecks anschlusstechnischem Tuning eigentlich auch eine Möglichkeit bei den Supreme 1000?
Oder geht da nix?


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Oktober 2010)

Zu deiner Frage: Keine Ahnung...

Hast du das hier bei amazon geschrieben?



Spoiler



Magnat ist bekannt für sein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Und mit den Monitor Supreme 1000 stellen sie das mal wieder unter Beweis.

Diese Boxen können, wenn man sie richtig befeuert, gewaltigen Spaß machen. Dafür braucht man aber eine gute Soundkarte, wie etwa die Asus Xonar D1/DX und einen guten Verstärker. Und natürlich hochwertige Quellen. MP3s mit 128kbit werden gnadenlos entlarvt, man hört die schlechte Qualität und es macht keinen Spaß sowas anzuhören.

Einen großen Wermutstropfen haben die Boxen aber. Sie entfalten erst bei höheren Lautstärken richtigen Druck.

Also eher etwas für den Partykeller als für das Reihenhauswohnzimmer
Mit diesen Boxen kann man sich bei den Nachbarn ganz schnell unbeliebt machen^^

Optisch sind sie natürlich ein absoluter Leckerbissen, besonders ohne dieses Netz vor den Lautsprechern.


Vier Sterne für Klang und Spaßfaktor, einen Punkt weniger gibts, weil sie nunmal kein High-End sind, und weil sie wenn sie leise spielen sollen zu wenig Druck haben.


----------



## nyso (5. Oktober 2010)

Jap, war ich.
Wobei ich inzwischen nur noch 3 Sterne geben würde, hab noch das ein oder andere Manko entdeckt.
Beispielsweise bei Hans Zimmer, besonders beim Gladiator-Soundtrack, saufen die Boxen teilweise regelrecht ab.
Ich freu mich schon auf den Tag, an dem ich mir auch Boxen für 20k bis 50k kaufe, aber das dauert noch 4-5 Jahre.


----------



## TAZ (5. Oktober 2010)

Der Soundtrack von "Fluch der Karibik 1" bringt auch viele LS zum verzweifeln... 
Da fehlt einfach Transparenz...

(Also ich beziehe mich auf "Swords Crossed" und "Walk the Plank")


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Oktober 2010)

Bei David Garret´s Songs saufen auch meine Klipsch ab. Liegt aber an der grottenschlechten DR der Tracks.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Oktober 2010)

@Devil:

Sicher das dein Höreindruck mit den neuen Kabelbrücken nicht eher auf autosuggestion beruht? Man bildet sich da ja gern mal etwas ein, auch wenn man es vorher garnicht erwartet...Aber wenn du den Eindruck hast es klingt besser ist das ja auch schon eine Menge wert 

@Hans Zimmer Soundtracks:

Die klingen lange nicht so gut wie man vielleicht denken könnte. Schon recht mittelmäßige Lautsprecher entlarven eine erbärmliche Dynamik und ein etwas undetailliertes Klangbild. MIt der KLangqualität die man von vielen guten Klassik-Aufnahmen gewöhnt ist hat das leider nicht viel zu tun. Wenn man sich mal recht gut aufgenommene Soundtracks anhören will würde ich Soundtracks von James Horner empfehlen (Braveheart, Titanic). Die klingen ungleich besser und machen beim Hören richtig spaß.


----------



## thysol (5. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf den Tag, an dem ich mir auch Boxen für 20k bis 50k kaufe, aber das dauert noch 4-5 Jahre.



wtf? Was fuer einen Job wirst du denn haben wo du so viel Geld uebrig hast?


----------



## TAZ (6. Oktober 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @Hans Zimmer Soundtracks:
> 
> Die klingen lange nicht so gut wie man vielleicht denken könnte. Schon recht mittelmäßige Lautsprecher entlarven eine erbärmliche Dynamik und ein etwas undetailliertes Klangbild. MIt der KLangqualität die man von vielen guten Klassik-Aufnahmen gewöhnt ist hat das leider nicht viel zu tun. Wenn man sich mal recht gut aufgenommene Soundtracks anhören will würde ich Soundtracks von James Horner empfehlen (Braveheart, Titanic). Die klingen ungleich besser und machen beim Hören richtig spaß.



Kann ich so unterschreiben...


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Oktober 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @Devil:
> 
> Sicher das dein Höreindruck mit den neuen Kabelbrücken nicht eher auf autosuggestion beruht? Man bildet sich da ja gern mal etwas ein, auch wenn man es vorher garnicht erwartet...Aber wenn du den Eindruck hast es klingt besser ist das ja auch schon eine Menge wert



Selbst wenn man von dem "Klanggewinn" 50 - 75 % als Einblidung abtut, klingt es dennoch etwas besser als vorher. Und für 2 € kann man da nicht meckern.

Zum Vergleich: Oehlbachs Jumper Kabelbrücken kosten 4 Stück (2 LS) satte 25 €. Ich hab 10 6 mm² Kabelbrücken für 4 € bekommen.


----------



## nyso (6. Oktober 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> wtf? Was fuer einen Job wirst du denn haben wo du so viel Geld uebrig hast?



Ähm, meine Frau ist Model und ich werde jetzt studieren und danach einen sehr gut bezahlten Job annehmen^^
Aktuell ist wegen zwei Babypausen hintereinander das Geld knapp, deswegen die Magnat 1000


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man von dem "Klanggewinn" 50 - 75 % als Einblidung abtut, klingt es dennoch etwas besser als vorher. Und für 2 € kann man da nicht meckern.
> 
> Zum Vergleich: Oehlbachs Jumper Kabelbrücken kosten 4 Stück (2 LS) satte 25 €. Ich hab 10 6 mm² Kabelbrücken für 4 € bekommen.



Na dann hat sich das ja auf jeden Fall für dich gelohnt


----------



## p00nage (6. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Bei David Garret´s Songs saufen auch meine Klipsch ab. Liegt aber an der grottenschlechten DR der Tracks.



Also lohnt sich´s nicht die CD zu holen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Oktober 2010)

Rein klanglich lohnt sich das bei fast keiner CD die nach 2000 gemastert wurde noch. Was die Befriedigung eines evtl. vorhandenen Sammel-Triebes angeht kann das aber schon ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## nyso (7. Oktober 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Rein klanglich lohnt sich das bei fast keiner CD die nach 2000 gemastert wurde noch.



Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum mir die alten Phil Collins wesentlich besser gefallen als die neuen^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage :

Kann ich zwischen PC und Verstärker noch einen Verstärker "zwischenschalten" ?
Also von dem PC in den Verstärker von dem Verstärker in den anderen Verstärker, an dem die Boxen angeschlossen sind ?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2010)

Eine Antwort gibts nur wenn du uns den Sinn und Zwekc dieser Aktion mitteilst . WWenn du das Signal "Vorverstärken" willst: Vergiss es, der Zweite Verstärker hat nicht mehr Leistung weil er genausoschnell in die Sättigung läuft wie vorher.


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Oktober 2010)

Und das wird unter umständen zu starker verzerrung kommen,

Zumindest sagt meine logik das es so ist

(bin gitarrist , da ist es ja üblich mit effektgeräten das signal zu verstärken und nachher runterzuregeln damit die gitarre verzerrt klingt)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich würde in den zwischengeschalteten Verstärker die Kopfhörer stecken, weil zu dem das Kabel reicht


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2010)

Kauf die ne Kabelverlängerung, ist billiger, und verbraucht kein Strom


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich´s nicht die CD zu holen?



Musik gut, Cd schlecht. So ungefähr kann man das ausdrücken.

@A_f_i: Lohnt sich bei deinen Magnat bestimmt auch, da Brücken reinzumachen, oder sind da schon Kabelbrücken drinne?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Oktober 2010)

> @A_f_i: Lohnt sich bei deinen Magnat bestimmt auch, da Brücken reinzumachen, oder sind da schon Kabelbrücken drinne?



Da waren schon Oehlbach-Kabelbrücken dabei  Nette dreingabe weils super aussieht, aber ob es mit Blechbrücken schlechter klingen würde kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen...müsste man einfach mal probieren


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei meinen waren ja olle Blechis dabei, deswegen lags nahe die mal auszutauschen - und für die paar Euros haben die mich net ärmer gemacht.


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2010)

kennt sich einer mit soundbars aus? das sind so boxenleisten die man sich vorm flat screen legen kann mit einem sep. sub. ich wollte mir ja ursprünglich den denon 1910 plus teufel boxen kaufen, aber wegen der dachschräge wird das schwer mit den boxen.. daher wollte ich mir das geld sparen und halt event. mir eine soundbar kaufen, von samsung zb gibts eine ab 250€ oder so, mit nem sub der über funk angesteuert wird.


----------



## TAZ (7. Oktober 2010)

Solche Soundbars erzeugen ja mit psychoakustischen Effekten den "Sourroundeffekt"...das funktioniert aber nur richtig in einem nahezu idealen Raum (d.h. nahezu quadratisch, gerade Wände)...wo aber auch eine Boxenaufstellung ohne Probleme möglich sein sollte.

Ich würd es nicht machen. Ist eher etwas für Leute die beim TV nicht so nen grottigen Sound haben wollen, aber nicht bereit sind sich große (oder kleine) Lautsprecher hinzustellen...


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2010)

naja mir gehts auch nur darum das sich der sound aus dem tv nicht so grottig anhört. das ich kein echtes surround hab ist mir klar. wie gesagt, ich wollte mir ja was richtiges holen für mehr als 1000€, aber die boxen kann ich schlecht aufhängen in der schräge.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Hättet ihr Interesse an einem Test von Kompaktlautsprechern der 100-130 € Klasse?

Das würde dann so ähnlich ablaufen, wie der Test zu meinen GLE490, nur mit mehr Vergleichscharakter. Bei Bedarf kann ich mich an bestimmten Bewertungskriterien orientieren (wie bsp. der PCGH) oder eben Wünschen und Vorschlägen eurerseits. Da bin ich vollkommen flexibel.

Versprechen kann ich nichts, aber wenn ich keine Sponsoren an die Hand kriege, kaufe ich mir die LS auf Grundlage meiner eigenen Tasche (deswegen auch diese Preisklasse). Bei Bedarf könnte man dann Forenintern jene LS herumreichen. Das ist aber jetzt erstmal nur eine Idee von mir.

Es können maximal drei LS sein. Bisher habe ich ein Auge auf diese LS geworfen. Darunter sind auch zwei 2.1 Sub-Sat Systeme. Wenn ihr Kandidaten habt, die einen Neupreis in dem Dreh haben, dann sagt bescheid.

Heco Victa 300 - 105 €
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 - 100 €
Jamo S 602 - 125 €
JBL Northridge E 20-2 - 137 €
Teufel Concept C100 - 120 € (Achtung Aktionspreis, kann höher ausfallen)
Magnat Interior Audio - 110 € (das ist die Passiv-Version)
Edifier S330D - 110 €

Wenn denn Interesse besteht, dann sagt mir, welche drei ihr gerne dabei hättet. Es ist vorerst nur eine fixe Idee ohne irgendeine Absprache mit jemandem. 

Wenn ihr Ideen oder Anregungen habt, dann immer raus damit.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

Wie meinst du das, "forenintern" rumreichen?  An sich keine schlechte Idee, kommt aber auf die Umsetzung an.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

Naja, solche Tests sind in der Regel höchst subjektiv. Wenn mehrere Leute Tests verfassen wollen, dann können sie das damit tun. Ich verschicke die LS dann zum Interessenten und nehme sie dann wieder zurück, wenn er damit fertig ist. Vermutlich gegen eine Aufwandsentschädigung (Versand) und evtl. eine Kaution (bei Schäden). Das ist aber wie schon geschrieben eine Idee. Kann auch sein, dass ich sie wieder verkaufe. Vorerst geht es nur um den Test an sich. Kommt halt drauf an wer fragt. Schließlich wird es bei einem Kauf von mir, mein Eigentum sein.

Die Umsetzung halte ich liberal. Wer gute Vorschläge hat oder ein bestimmtes Bewertungssystem haben will (PCGH, Fachzeitschriften) kann das haben, wenn es im Bereich des machbaren ist und in meinen Augen sinnvoll erscheint.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Oktober 2010)

@ *Pokerclock : Ich würde mich über einen Test freuen...je mehr Input in meinem Kopf landet desto besser...
*


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee. Das mit Kaution/Versand ist auch wichtig und richtig.


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde so einen test begrüssen, ich will mir ja die monitor supreme 200 demnächst kaufen, wenns aber bessere in der preisklasse gibt , und der test mir das sagt, ists natürlich taktisch klüger auf den test zu warten


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Oktober 2010)

Bin da auch dafür! Würde mich, sofern ich die Zeit finde auch bereit erklären selber mit zu testen.

Als Testkandidaten würde ich folgende empfehlen:

- Heco Victa 300
- Magnat Monitor Supreme 200
und entweder die Jamo oder die JBL...mich würden die JBL persönlich mehr interessieren da ich die selbst noch nicht gehört habe, auch die Victa 300 kenn ich noch nicht, nur die kleinere 200er von der ich aber garnicht angetan war.

Auf jeden Fall wäre so ein Test ein guter Ansatz, da ja hier ziemlich oft Anfragen in diesem Preisniveau auftauchen.
Die Teufel- und Edifier-Systeme würd ich da ausschließen, da es da doch schon einige Erfahrungen gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht kann man daraus ja einen (halb)offiziellen PCGHX Test machen und auf dem Weg mal die Hersteller ansprechen ob sie nicht was stellen würden.

Zur Wertung:
Eine persönliche Rangliste von 1 bis X jedes Testers mit kleinem erklärenden Text warum gerade so rum und nicht anders wäre imho das Beste. Absolute Wertungen lassen sich kaum festlegen. Erst recht nicht wenn man mit Erfahrung mit einem Paar "großer" Boxen im Hinterkopf  testet.

Teufel und/oder Edifier müssen meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall rein. Gerade weil es dazu ja viele Tests und Erfahrungen gibt, so kann man diese in Relation zu den "Exoten" setzen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Oktober 2010)

> Eine persönliche Rangliste von 1 bis X jedes Testers mit kleinem erklärenden Text warum gerade so rum und nicht anders wäre imho das Beste.



Das wäre eine interessante Lösung. Eine kleine Rangliste zusammen mit einem kurzen Fazit in dem man zu jedem Lautsprecher die persönlichen Stärken und Schwächen aufzählt.



> Vielleicht kann man daraus ja einen (halb)offiziellen PCGHX Test machen und auf dem Weg mal die Hersteller ansprechen ob sie nicht was stellen würden.



Wenn das klappen würde wäre das natürlich genial, da man dann das Testfeld größer aufstellen könnte und mehr Vergleiche heranziehen könnte.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2010)

Es wird wohl auf eine Rangliste hinauslaufen. Allerdings werde ich ein Zehn-Punkte-System (0 - 10 Punkte) in bestimmten Teilbereichen entwerfen. Ob ich als "Referenz" dann die GLE490 ansetze, überlege ich mir noch. 

Mir schwebt da mehr etwas in der Form vor, dass die "beste" Box in ihrer Teildisziplin automatisch 10 Punkte bekommt. Der Vergleichbarkeit halber (auch für zukünftige Tests) wäre aber die Variante mit der Referenzbox besser.

Die Teildisziplinen wären dann (könnte manchen bekannt vorkommen):

Neutralität
Detailtreue
Räumlichkeit
Ortbarkeit
Feindynamik
Maximalpegel
Bassqualität
Basstiefe

Diese sind für mich persönlich einfach, logisch und nachvollziehbar aufgebaut. Wer am meisten Punkte hat gewinnt. Alle Teilbereiche werden gleich gewichtet.

Dinge wie Verarbeitung, Garantie und Besonderheiten außerhalb der Klangbewertung würde ich zwar im Fließtext erwähnen, aber nicht in die Bewertung/Endnote mit einfließen lassen.

Dazu gäbe es halt Unmengen von Infos zu Aufstellung, Klangcharakteristik, Haptik und natürlich Fotos (auch vom Inneren).

Was das Sponsoring angeht, sollte man nicht allzu viel erwarten. Bei den typischen Sub-Sat-Systemen könnte evtl. was gehen, aber bei den Kompakt-LS sieht es schlecht aus. Ich frage morgen mal nach.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

Meinst du nicht dass das ein bisschen zu kleinschrittige Kriterien sind.
z.B. Räumlichkeit und Ortbarkeit, Bassqualität und Basstiefe sowie Detailtreue und Feindynamik sind subjektiv imho nur sehr schwer auseinander zu halten.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

Was wäre denn besser?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde halt etwas zusammen streichen.
Also z.B. nur den Bass allgemein bewerten, das Raumgefühl alleine etc.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Oktober 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was wäre denn besser?



Kurze, knackige Punkte.

Bassqualität
Räumlichkeit
Natürlichkeit
Dynamik
Pegel
Details

Allzu sehr würde Ich das nämlich nicht ausweiten, wie Olstyle schon richtig erkannt hat - immerhin sind das ja "nur" Boxn im Bereich von unter 150 €.

Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn die Hersteller da mitmachen. Vielleicht könnten die PCgh-Chefs ihre Kontakte mal spielen lassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

Eine Differenzierung im Bereich des Bass' wäre mir persönlich schon wichtig. Was nutzt einem der tiefste Bass, wenn dieser nur vor sich hin wummert? Bei den anderen Punkten kann man aber streichen und würde dann so aussehen:

Neutralität (wichtig bei Stimmwiedergabe von z.B. Heimkino und TV)
Detailtreue (wichtig für Musik)
Räumlichkeit 
Maximalpegel 
Basstiefe (besonders bei Kompakt-LS ein sehr interessanter Teilbereich)
Bassqualität

So wären es dann nur noch sechs statt acht Teilbereiche.

Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf eine Aufzählung der bevorzugten Probanden. An der Magnat Monitor 200 und der Heco Victa 300 führt wohl kein Weg vorbei. Ist nur die Frage, wer der Dritte im Bunde sein soll.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

Eben weil der tiefe Bass alleine überhaupt nichts bedeutet würde ich eine fehlende Aussage dazu auch nicht vermissen  .

Der einzige Proband der imho Pflicht ist, ist das Concept C da dir sonst die Vergleichbarkeit mit bekannten Systemen fehlt.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

Vermutlich stehen die Chancen (wenn denn leihweise ein Gerät verfügbar) bei dem Teufel-System noch am besten. 

Selbst wenn nicht, ist es im Moment für 119 € günstig zu haben. Regulär wären es 150 €, was schon wieder zu weit aus dem Rahmen fällt. Ist halt die Frage, wie lange die Aktion noch geht.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

Teufel und Nubert Systeme darfst du eh für die reinen Versandkosten testen  .


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre dreist, aber machbar

Wenn ich es mir richtig überlege, müsste der Preis ohnehin etwas höher liegen für die aktiven 2.1 Systeme, da man bei den Passiv-LS sich ja noch den Amp dazu kaufen müsste (wenn nicht schon vorhanden).

Dann wären wir aber schon beim Concept C200 USB. Kann man ja zum Glück auch analog ohne USB ansteuern. Naja, da fällt mir schon was ein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich würde die JBL noch gerne in dem Test sehen.


----------



## thysol (8. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ähm, meine Frau ist Model und ich werde jetzt studieren und danach einen sehr gut bezahlten Job annehmen^^
> Aktuell ist wegen zwei Babypausen hintereinander das Geld knapp, deswegen die Magnat 1000



Dass mag zwar sein aber wie willst du in 4-5 Jahren 20-50k fuer Boxen verdienen. Dann muesstet ihr doch fast an allem anderem sparen oder die Boxen auf Pump kaufen.

@Topic
Pokerclock, fuer deinen Review kannst du mein Logitech Z4 haben. Dass brauche ich nicht mehr. Da ich es nicht viel benutzt habe sind kaum Gebrauchspuren dran.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

@Thysol, nein lass mal. Danke.


----------



## thysol (8. Oktober 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> @Thysol, nein lass mal. Danke.



Wieso denn? Dass waere doch ein guter Vergleich fuer eine Low-Budget Alternative. Und dir ist schon klar das dass als Spende gemeint wahr. Also fuer dich wuerden keine Kosten entstehen. Oder willst du die nicht im Vergleich testen weil sie schon etwas aelter sind?


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte das Testfeld nicht zu weit im Preisrahmen strecken. Wenn es nach mir geht, wird es nicht der letzte Test sein. Das Bewertungssystem werde ich so austüfteln, dass es auch für nachfolgende Tests vergleichbar bleibt. 

Spätere Tests mit günstigen Low-Budget LS und teureren LS also nicht ausgeschlossen. Dann komme ich gerne auf dein großzügiges Angebot zurück


----------



## thysol (8. Oktober 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Testfeld nicht zu weit im Preisrahmen strecken. Wenn es nach mir geht, wird es nicht der letzte Test sein. Das Bewertungssystem werde ich so austüfteln, dass es auch für nachfolgende Tests vergleichbar bleibt.



Das weitere Tests folgen sollen hoert sich gut an. Ich finde es auch gut dass du das Bewertungssystem genau austuefteln willst. Weil das in der PCGH finde ich nicht so gut wo ein Logitech Z5500 Digital als Testsieger davon geht.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Spätere Tests mit günstigen Low-Budget LS und teureren LS also nicht ausgeschlossen. Dann komme ich gerne auf dein großzügiges Angebot zurück



Das hoert sich gut an. Meine Mutter will sich vielleicht neue Stand-LS kaufen. Wenn dass bald passiert kannst du die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 haben, auch kostenlos versteht sich.
Es lassen sich bestimmt noch andere User finden die dir Boxen spenden und schon hast du eine breite Testpalette fuer wenig Geld. Dass Angebot mit den Magnats gilt aber nur wenn meine Mutter "wirklich" in naeherer Zeit sich neue Stand-LS kauft!!!


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Oktober 2010)

Übertreibts mal nicht gleich.

Wartet erstmal ab, was sich Pokerclock da austüftelt und bis sich Hersteller gezuckt haben.


----------



## thysol (8. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Übertreibts mal nicht gleich.



Naja, ich wuerde mich einfach tierisch ueber so einen Vergleichstest freuen vorallem wenn Bruellwuerfel von Edifier oder so dabei sind. Ich bin gespannt wie die im Gegensatz zu den Kompakt/Stand boxen abschneiden. So einen Test wo Bruellwuerfel und passive Boxen dabei waren habe ich sonst nocht nicht gesehen.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wartet erstmal ab, was sich Pokerclock da austüftelt und bis sich Hersteller gezuckt haben.



Wenn Pokerclock die Lautsprecher woanders herkriegt ist die Sache natuerlich erledigt. Falls er allerdings noch ein zwei Testmuster gebrauchen kann habe ich ihm halt die Logitechs und "vielleicht" die Magnats angeboten.


----------



## GW-Player (8. Oktober 2010)

Hiho,

sorry wenn ich zwischen eure "Testgedanken" platze. 
Ich hab mir vor kurzem die Magnat Quantum 605 gekauft.
 Jetzt hätt ich von euch gerne ein paar Musikempfehlungen.  AFI hat mir schon fleißig geholfen, nochmal danke dafür, aber wenn ich hier im Forum rumfrage, krieg ich bestimmt noch mehr Anregungen.

Gruß GW-Player


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Oktober 2010)

Gehts dir da um bestimmte Musikrichtungen oder fragst du allgemein nach klanglich guten Aufnahmen?


----------



## iceman650 (8. Oktober 2010)

Also allgemein gute aufnahmen sind (die mir auf anhieb einfallen) die neue Platte "Clapton" von Eric Clapton und das Black Album von Metallica.

Mfg, ice


----------



## GW-Player (8. Oktober 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Gehts dir da um bestimmte Musikrichtungen oder fragst du allgemein nach klanglich guten Aufnahmen?


Gerade du hättest dir die Frage doch selber beantworten können. 

Klanglich gute Aufnahmen natürlich. Aus meiner Musikrichtung hab ich mehr als genug und weiß selbst was gut klingt. z.B. die alten Metallica-Alben


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2010)

Klanglich immer wieder gerne als Referenz genommen werden die Alben von den Dire Straits.
Die haben sich zu den Anfängen der CD wirklich darauf einglassen und versucht das Medium wirklich aus zu nutzen.

Sehr überzeugt hat mich auch diese CD:
All Together Again: Dave Brubeck: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Oktober 2010)

> Klanglich immer wieder gerne als Referenz genommen werden die Alben von den Dire Straits.



Wollte ich auch gerade nennen.
Allerdings nur die CDs, die digital remastered wurden, oder ?
Ich steh ja auf Communiqué


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd eher nicht zu den remastered greifen, die originalen Veröffentlichungen finde ich pers. besser.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist mir jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen 
Aber über die Platten geht ja mal nix


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2010)

Also für die Soundkartentests landet bei mir unteranderem "Money fpr Nothing" von den Dire Straits im Laufwerk. Die Erstausgabe, not remastered.
Wie ich finde eines der besten Alben ever - Klanglich und musisch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Oktober 2010)

Meinst du die Single oder "Brothers in Arms" ?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich meine das Album wo das drauf ist natürlich (bin gerade zu faul die CD zu suchen ). Brothers in Arms kann sein .
Auch gut aufnahmetechnisch ist "Beggar on a beach of gold" von "Mike and the mechanics", natürlich auch not-remastered.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Oktober 2010)

"Money for Nothing" war eine Best-Of-Scheibe von 1988 und wurde 1997 digital remsatered wiederveröffentlicht.
Der Titel "Money for Nothing" wurde 1985 auf "Brothers in Arms" (1996 remastered) veröffentlicht.
KLanglich am besten ist imho die Original-Fassung von "Brothers in Arms" von 1985, gefolgt von der "Money for Nothing" von 1988.
Von den remasterten Scheiben gefällt mir "Sultans of Swing" (ein HDCD-Master) von 1998 am besten, wobei mich bei der Zusammenstellung die kurze Version von Brothers in Arms stört. ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Oktober 2010)

Ein Glück habe ich die 85er Version von Brothers in Arms 
Ich finde "Your latest trick" eignet sich zum Testen einfach nur perfekt 

1.Ist es möglich, dass sich die Schalplatte von Brothers in Arms besser anhört als die 85er-CD ?

2. Was sind das für "Boxen" ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle : Ring

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## sinthor4s (9. Oktober 2010)

Sehen aus wie Hornlautsprecher, aber was das für welche sind


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das sind Hornlautsprecher, aber mit Marke und Typ kann ich auch nicht dienen.

Und zu BiA: Die Vinylausgabe wird (bei 1A-Zustand der Platte) genauso gut sein wie die CD-Version, denn die 85er CD stammt vom gleichen Material wie die Vinyl-Version und ist zudem auch nicht so totkomprimiert wie heutige CDs.
Bei Schallplatten geht es aber auch nicht um den besseren Klang (den es im Vergleich zu einer guten CD schon aufgrund der physikalischen Möglichkeiten nicht geben kann). Es geht viel mehr um das "Feeling" beim Hören von Schallplatten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Oktober 2010)

Sind denn diese Hornlautsprecher für normale Räume zu empfehlen ?
Gibt es die "ganz normal" im Handel ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Oktober 2010)

> Sind denn diese Hornlautsprecher für normale Räume zu empfehlen ?



Das kommt auf deinen Geschmack an, Horn-LS haben einen ganz charakteristischen Klang, den man aber mögen muss. Ich selbst habe aber solche Horn-LS wie auf dem Bild noch nicht gehört, nur kleinere Modelle.



> Gibt es die "ganz normal" im Handel ?



Auf Lager haben sowas wohl die wenigsten HiFi-Händler, denn diese großen Horn-LS sind wirklich sehr teuer und auch sehr selten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Oktober 2010)

Wie würdest du den Klang beschreiben ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, Horn-LS dieser Güte hab ich noch nicht gehört. Aber allgemein kann man Horn-LS als sehr dynamisch und detailverliebt einschätzen. Tendenziell klingen sie auch heller als normale Lautsprecher. Das Abstrahlverhalten und der Schalldruck sind in der Regel ziemlich gut.
Aber das kommt halt alles auf die Güte der Lautsprecher an, es gibt auch miserable Horn-Konstruktionen (siehe Raveland PA-Lautsprecher).


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Oktober 2010)

Abstrahlverhalten, relativ. Hörner besitzen einen enorm kleinen Sweet Spot.


----------



## Chrismettal (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab bisher das album "Pray for Villains" von "DevilDriver" benutzt
wie ihr schon gesagt habt bringt das bei meinen boxen sichtlich wenig.. aber der schlagzeuger ist einfach ein Gott und ich hab bisher nirgens so viel davon rausgehört wie bei Pray for Villains


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist eigentlich ein Klinkenstecker oder USB besser ?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ein Glück habe ich die 85er Version von Brothers in Arms
> Ich finde "Your latest trick" eignet sich zum Testen einfach nur perfekt
> 
> 1.Ist es möglich, dass sich die Schalplatte von Brothers in Arms besser anhört als die 85er-CD ?


Eigentlich nicht, da BiA komplett digital produziert wurde und dabei keine höheren Samplingraten als die einer CD zum Einsatz kamen.

"Gefühlt" ist ein  Schallplatte aber fast immer dynamischer.


GaAm3r schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ein Klinkenstecker oder USB besser ?


Das kannst du so nicht vergleichen. Cinch bedeutet dass das Signal von der Soundkarte(oder dem CD-Player etc.) generiert wird. USB bedeutet dass das System selbst eine integrierte Soundkarte besitzt und so unabhängig vom PC den Ton produziert, was gegenüber guten Soundkarten aber kein Vorteil sein muss.


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Oktober 2010)

Das war zu viel Weisheit 
Jetzt steige ich da noch weniger durch.
Ok andere Frage lieber PC360 oder Steelseries H7 ?


----------



## Chrismettal (9. Oktober 2010)

Chinch holt den ton von der Soundkarte, Usb heisst das headset hat eine eigene soundkarte drinne.

wenn du eine gute soundkarte hast würde ich zu Chinch greiffen


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Oktober 2010)

danke jetzt habe ich verstanden 
@Oldstyle dein Beitrag war aber genau so hilfreich.


und was ist ? lieber PC360 oder Steelseries H7 ?


----------



## GW-Player (10. Oktober 2010)

Hiho,

schonmal danke für eure Hilfe in Sachen Musikfindung.
Mal ne Frage: Weiß irgendwer, warum Amazon nicht "The Wall" von Pink Floyd verkauft? Alles nur über Unterhändler.

Hier hab ich mal BiA gefunden. Die Original-Version hab ich leider nicht mehr gefunden. Ist es klanglich denn ein großer Unterschied?

Die Version werd ich wohl von The Wall nehmen. 

Hab mir jetzt auch das Black Album von Metallica in den Einkaufswagen gepackt. Bin jetzt bei 36€. Letzteres hab ich aus musikalischer Vorliebe reingepackt. 

Wenn ich mal nicht auf der Suche nach klanglich guten Aufnahmen bin, hör ich hauptsächlich Metal, Industrial und Electro.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2010)

Was hast du für ne Sundkarte drinn?


----------



## GW-Player (10. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was hast du für ne Sundkarte drinn?


Wenn die Frage an mich geht-> Xonar D1

Aber ich denke mal, dass sie an Gamer geht.


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Oktober 2010)

Alc88 Onboard.

Mit dem neuen PC (Sandy Bridge, 6950/6970,MB unknow) kaufe ich mir eine neue Soundkarte.
Nach dem Test der 09/2010 zu Urteilen ist die Xonar DX ganz gut und kostet auch nur 60 €.

Aber wenn du mir was vorschlagen könntest ?


----------



## nyso (10. Oktober 2010)

Der Test war von ihm


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Oktober 2010)

Ihm ? Hier ist noch ein User Test http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/44379-test-asus-xonar-dx.html


----------



## nyso (10. Oktober 2010)

Der Test in der Print, der war von nfsgame^^


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie geht das denn ?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2010)

Warum soll das nicht gehen? Er hat ihn halt als "freier Redakteur" geschrieben.
Ich persönlich finde die DX ja etwas sehr kalt im Klang, das dürfen dann die Boxen/das Headset möglichst nicht noch weiter begünstigen.


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Oktober 2010)

Dann sag mir was besseres.


----------



## nyso (10. Oktober 2010)

Du hast doch den Test da, such dir doch einfach das raus, am deiner Meinung nach am Besten zu dir passt
Wir kennen ja deine Vorlieben gar nicht^^


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Oktober 2010)

Was soll man groß für Vorlieben haben ?
Ich gebe nicht 200 € für eine Soundkarte aus , schon gar nicht wenn ich 14 bin.
Deswegen ist Xonar DX mit ihren 60 € gut im rennen und hat eine Wertung von 2.18.


----------



## Lee (10. Oktober 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die DX ja etwas sehr kalt im Klang, das dürfen dann die Boxen/das Headset möglichst nicht noch weiter begünstigen.



Frage hierzu, weil ich mich das schon immer gefragt habe und noch nie eine Antwort darauf gefunden habe: Was bedeutet kalter oder warmer Klang?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2010)

Ein Gefühl zu beschreiben ist nicht wirklich leicht. 

Im Fall der Dx ist es einfach das Ergebnis von einem
schmalen Bassbereich, (über-) klaren Höhen und sehr detailierten aber nicht unbedingt besonders dynamischen Mitten.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2010)

> Was bedeutet kalter oder warmer Klang?



Kalt bedeutet, dass der Klang eher hochtonlastig ist, warm, dass eher der Bass betont ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Oktober 2010)

Der Verstärker von meinem Vater der HK6500 von harman kardon hat gestern den Geist aufgegeben 
Kennt jemand einen verlgleichbaren Vollverstärker ?
Was haltet ihr von der Kombi Endstufe + Vorverstärker ?
(Er besitzt die mb quart 980S-boxen )

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## GaAm3r (10. Oktober 2010)

Den hier habe ich Denon PMA-1510 Vollverstärker schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland mal gehabt.
Denon ist allgemein eine sehr gute Marke


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2010)

> Denon ist allgemein eine sehr gute Marke



Denon ist ne ganz ordentliche Marke, haben aber auch mehr als genug Schwächen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2010)

> Was haltet ihr von der Kombi Endstufe + Vorverstärker ?



Das hast du doch schonmal gefragt und wir hatten dann hier eine lange Diskussion darüber.


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab noch ne zwichenfrage

ich hab seit längerer zeit den 
Yamaha RX-V359
RX-V359 RX-V359

den gibts nur im Pakert zu kaufen
das Paket finde ich allerdings nicht und ich hab ihn aus Ebay..

kann mir jemand sagen wie viel das ding UNGEFÄHR neu kostet ? 

danke


----------



## ne0r (10. Oktober 2010)

hallo, hab eben schon in dem concept e 300 sticky thread gepostet, aber da wird glaub ich nicht soviel reingeschaut und ich schnell ne antwort suche, deswegen probier ichs einfach mal hier, da es eigentlich nur banale fragen sind. hier der post:

ich bin auf der suche nach einer 5.1 anlage für meinen fernseher, aber wollte preislich nicht mehr als 300€ bezahlen, weswegen eine lösung mit av receiver nicht in frage kommen kann.
habe dann jetzt auf amazon die concept e 300 entdeckt und durch nen link ma wieder hier gelandet.
ich habe absolut ka von soundanlagen und der gleichen, deswegen hätte ein paar banale fragen.

kann ich das concept e 300 mit meinem sky-receiver (anschlussbild: http://h-4.abload.de/img/unbenanntqsqy.png) verbinden? wenn ja, welche (verlängerungs-)kabel benötige ich, damit alles funktioniert? ich brauche nicht diese decoder station oder?

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2010)

Da musste per Opto-SPDIF-Out in die Decoderstation und von da aus in das Set rein gehen .


----------



## ne0r (10. Oktober 2010)

also benötige ich doch die decoderstation oder geht das ganze nicht ohne?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2010)

hab dir noch im E300-Sticky geantwortet.


----------



## ne0r (10. Oktober 2010)

angenommen ich möchte dieses  system betreiben, dann brauche ich doch einen av-receiver oder?


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Oktober 2010)

Aus einer Rezension :



> Ich habe die Lautsprecher an einen Kenwood KRF-V7090D-S angeschlossen.



Also würde ich sagen, JA du brauchst einen AV 

Ich glaube das ist der selbe Subwoofer den ich auch habe, oder zumindest ein sehr ähnlicher, und meiner hat hinten keine anschlüsse für die restlichen Boxen, also tendiere ichs tark zu AV


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie ich in der PN schon geschrieben habe: bei dem Canton Movie System handelt es sich um ein teilaktives System. Das heißt, der Subwoofer hat einen integrierten Verstärker, aber die Satelliten-Lautsprecher müssen von einem externen Verstärker (z.B. in Form eines AV-Receivers) gespeist werden.


----------



## GW-Player (10. Oktober 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> schonmal danke für eure Hilfe in Sachen Musikfindung.
> Mal ne Frage: Weiß irgendwer, warum Amazon nicht "The Wall" von Pink Floyd verkauft? Alles nur über Unterhändler.
> ...



Um meinen Post nochmal nach vorn zu holen. Passt das eurer Meinung nach so oder findet ihr bei Amazon klanglich bessere Versionen dieser Alben?

@AFI: Hats eigentlich irgendeinen Grund das du fleißig am posten bist, aber nicht im ICQ online bist?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2010)

> @AFI: Hats eigentlich irgendeinen Grund das du fleißig am posten bist, aber nicht im ICQ online bist?



Ja, ich bin am Laptop und hab Miranda da nur selten an ^^


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2010)

Waren wir nicht neulich noch irgendwann beim Thema LoudnessWar? Ich hab was interessantes rausgefunden . Siehe Anhang, 17 ist nicht ganz so übel, oder?


----------



## nyso (10. Oktober 2010)

Äh, Bahnhof
Bitte um Erklärung


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2010)

Loudness war ? Wikipedia



Die Note sagt etwas über den Dynamikumfang des Stückes aus. Je höher, desto besser (weiter entfernt vom Peak, höherer Unterschied zwischen lauten und leisen Passagen, ...). Aktuelle Scheiben hängen zum Teil bei 2-3 (Metallica - Death Magnet (oder wie hieß der Graus aller Tontechniker nochmal?) oder das Gossip-Album).


----------



## nyso (10. Oktober 2010)

Loudness War kenn ich, hatte ja mal ein Mod hier im Forum höchst umfangreich erklärt^^

Das mit den Punkten war mir aber neu^^


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Oktober 2010)

17 ist hervorragend. Habe auch nur drei Stücke in meiner Sammlung (zumindest die als MP3 vorliegen), die 18 schaffen. Alle drei stammen aus den C&C Soundtracks (Westwood) und sind größtenteils Synthesizer Samples.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2010)

BiA schafft in der Originalversion auch "nur" 17. Mehr ist auch zum Teil angängig von den verwendeten Instrumenten einfach nicht drin(ein Synthy dagegen hat ein quasi unendlich große Bandbreite).
Das von mir weiter vorne verlinkte Livealbum von Brubek schafft bei "Take Five" übrigens sogar 19 und im Schnitt >16.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2010)

> Loudness War kenn ich, hatte ja mal ein Mod hier im Forum höchst umfangreich erklärt^^



meinst du diesen Thread? ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Oktober 2010)

```

```
Zum Thema Dire Straits -> Money for Nothing schafft 18 

Warum hat "The day that never comes" gerade mal 2 ?


----------



## GW-Player (10. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Aktuelle Scheiben hängen zum Teil bei 2-3 (Metallica - Death Magnet (oder wie hieß der Graus aller Tontechniker nochmal?) oder das Gossip-Album).


Death Magnetic heißt das "gute" Stück.

Der Screenie zeigt mal, was sich in den letzten Jahren so getan hat. 
Ich guck mal, ob ich gleich noch nen Screen mit allen Metallica-Alben mache.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Oktober 2010)

Was sich der Produzent bei Death Magnetic gedacht hat, wird wohl keiner hier verstehen können 

St.Anger, Load und Reload liegen alle so bei 6, der Rest bei ~12


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie komme Ich an diesen Dynamic Range Meter? Ich hab mich auf der Seite schon angemeldet, aber Ich kriegs net gebacken...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Oktober 2010)

Hier der Link


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss sagen, ich find den DR-Meter nicht so gut. Die DR-Zahl an sich sagt eigentlich recht wenig über die wirklich vorhandene Dynamik aus. Ich nutze da lieber den Clipping Analyzer, der das ganze auch noch optisch aufbereitet.
Hier mal ein Beispiel anhand von Katie Meluas aktuellem Album (der Titel ist Red Ballons):

Laut TT-DR-Meter nur eine Dynamik von 8:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Clipping-Analyzer zeigt dann aber ein doch recht gutes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anhang findet ihr die komplette Auswertung, da sieht man auch, dass der Titel relativ selten clippt, worüber man heutzutage schon froh sein kann 


EDIT:

Hier sieht man dann noch schön, was passiert, wenn man einen bekannten Pop-Produzenten (William Orbit hat unter anderem schon Madonna und Robbie Williams produziert) an ein Katie Melua Album ranlässt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GW-Player (10. Oktober 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was sich der Produzent bei Death Magnetic gedacht hat, wird wohl keiner hier verstehen können
> 
> St.Anger, Load und Reload liegen alle so bei 6, der Rest bei ~12


Ich hab das ganze mal optisch dargestellt.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ich nutze da lieber den Clipping Analyzer, der das ganze auch noch optisch aufbereitet.



Hast auch einen Download Link?


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Oktober 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hier der Link



Thx.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Oktober 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hast auch einen Download Link?



Aber natürlich


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke! Teste gerade ob es funktioniert. Habe nur Probleme die Lame.exe zu installieren. Von CDs scheint es aber zu funktionieren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, was die Taste "Subsonic" auf meinem Vollverstärker HK6500 bewirkt ? Klanglich konnte ich nichts feststellen


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ein Filter gegen sehr niedrige Frequenzen wie sie etwa bei Plattenspielern als Quelle auftreten können.
Diese bekommen angeblich den Boxen nicht so besonders.

Subsonic->"unterhalb des Hörbereiches"


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Oktober 2010)

Ok, danke für die Info 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Oktober 2010)

Ist dieser Preis realistisch ?


----------



## iceman650 (15. Oktober 2010)

Kann mal bitte jemand von euch "Viva la Vida", "Clocks" und "Speed of Sound" durch unser lieblings-Dynamikmesstool laufen lassen?

Weil ich möchte demnächst eine neue Stereoanlage kaufen (Btw: in einem Laden der keine Waschmaschinen verkauft ) und dann wollte ich zum einen das Album Clapton von Eric Clapton mitnehmen und zum anderen ein Coldplay-Album mit einem der 3 oben genannten Songs, da ich diese alle 3 fast auswendig kenne. Und dafür möchte ich natürlich das mit der besten Quali.

Mfg und thx, ice

BTW: könnt ihr die Messungen von der Platte machen, wenn möglich?


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du dich bis morgen gedulden kannst mit den Ergebnissen mache ich es . Allerdings ist dein Ohr das beste Messinstrument. Da du die Songs ja in-und-auswendig kennst kannst du mit denen sagen wie dir die Lautsprecher gefallen. Da muss die Dynamik des Songs nicht so hoch sein .


----------



## iceman650 (15. Oktober 2010)

Thx, nfsgame!
Aber gerade wenn es sehr hochwertige Aufnahmen sind, habe ich das Gefühl, dass es mehr auf die Wiedergabegeräte drauf ankommt. So zum Beispiel klingt Death Magnetic von Metallica überall gleich *******. xD

Ach übrigens: Ich kenne die Songs halt von Youtube, weswegen ich nicht selber messen kann. Und ich möchte auch nicht direkt alle 3 Platten kaufen.

Mfg, iceman650


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ist dieser Preis realistisch ?



Ohhja dieser preis ist ziemlich Realistisch ! Das gerät hat 1987 an die 1200DM gekostet ! Das war damals extrem viel Geld. Zumal die FineArts Serie von Grundig gröstenteils wirklich Highend ist. Grundig war damals eine Top Firma was Hifi angeht, hab nen Grundig SV 200 Verstärker von 1971 So ein Monster mit so einer guten Qualität sucht man heute vergeblich 25kg  gewicht mit angeblich 2*50Watt Sinus ( pro Kanal 4 Feldeffekt Transistoren wo jeder von denen 115Watt Maximal rauspowert ) Das war damals die absolute Königsklasse, das einzigste aus der zeit was das Toppen kann, mein Kroha Monoblock von 1970, ebenfalls fast 25kg Gewicht, und für einen einzigen Kanal gleich 8 ! Transistoren mit jeweils 115Watt, und komplett in Handarbeit aufgebaut worden von ner EdelHifi schmiede, über die Leistungsdaten kann man nur spekulieren, aber ich habs geschaft damit einen 800Watt Woofer ( Nen Beyma mit nem 44cm Chassis )  zum kochen zu bringen bis die spule gestunken hat, und das innerhalb von 10 minuten *g*

Genauso wie meine Grundig Audiorama Kugellautsprecher aus den 70er Jahre die Teile sind ne wucht was Klang angeht. Gehen heute noch für verdammt viel Geld übern tisch ( gebraucht in guten Zustand ist man da schonmal seine 700-800€ los ) 

Kurzum Grundig sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Oktober 2010)

Heute kann man Grundig aber ziemlich in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

Korrekt da muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen, die lezten wirklich Topgeräte von Grundig war die FineArts serie die bis in die frühen 90er gebaut wurden. Danach gings drastisch bergab mit Grundig.

Ist aber echt bei vielen vielen Herstellern so das sie ab mitte der 90er jahre teilweise drastisch in der Qualität nachgelassen haben. Kenwood ist ja auch so nen gutes bsp dafür, oder Sony, Pioneer, Akai, usw. Ist z.b einer der gründe warum ich eben nen Herz für alte Hifigeräte hab. Das neuste was ich hab ist mein Yamaha AVR und nen Sony MD Recorder. Und natürlich meine beiden Plattenspieler


----------



## iceman650 (16. Oktober 2010)

Wie stark sollte ein Verstärker eigentlich sein? 
Also so, dass ich eine Standbox gut befeuern kann, aber auch so, dass mir Kompakte nicht sofort wegschmoren. Was hat eigentlich DIN-Ausgangsleistung und Maximale Ausgangsleistung zu sagen? 

Außerdem: Was ist vom Onkyo Integra A-8850 und vom Rotel RA-930AX für jeweils 190€ (ebay) zu halten?
Generell habe ich immer wieder den Eindruck, dass Rotel besonders exklusiv ist, weswegen ich gerne einen hätte, außerdem sehen auch die älteren noch vorzeigbar aus.


Mfg, iceman650


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

Kommt immer auf die Boxen drauf an wie stark ein Amp sein sollte, ne Faustregel besagt das der Amp immer mehr leistung liefern sollte als die Boxen verkrafte, aus dem grund das du den Verstärker so nie in die Sättigung bekommst und er anfängt zu Clippen. Wenn man Lautsprecher überlastet hört man das eher raus als nen Verstärker der in der Sättigung ist ( beides kann schäden an den Lautsprechern verursachen ) 

Ich sag mal so, bevor du Standboxen oder Kompakte zum wegschmoren bringst, bist du entweder Taub oder du hörst deutlich das die Boxen grad überlastet werden. Du pumpst ja erst mit steigender lautstärke mehr leistung rein. 
Das was ich vorhin geschrieben hab mit meinem Kroha und dem Beyma den ich zum stinken gebracht hab, das ist ein extremfall vorallem ist das in nem 150qm² Raum passiert beim rumjammen im Proberaum. 

Die Din Leistung ist die Sinus leistung, gemessen wird hier mit einem Testton bei 1khz, die maximale Ausgangsleistung ist dynamisch gemessen, also kurzeitig z.b bei nem Bassschlag die maximale Leistung, die ist aber relativ nichtssagend. 

Also ich würd den Onkyo bevorzugen, mehr leistung, sehr niedriger Klirrfaktor ( niedriger ist besser )  guter SNR Faktor, und er sollte wie fast alle alten Onkyos 2ohm Laststabil sein. Und der Trafo ist ausreichend Dimensioniert. 

Der Rotel hingegen glänzt mit nem sehr guten Dämpfungsfaktor, hat aber auch einen guten Klirrfaktor aber weniger leistung als der Onkyo. 

Beides gute Amps aufm Datenblatt, bevorzugen würd ich aber wie gesagt den Onkyo, allein das Gewicht des Onkyos macht schon klar das hier ein großer Trafo drinne hängt, der Onkyo wiegt mit 16kg fast das dreifache des Rotels der 5.9kg auf die Wage bringt. 

Oder mal anders gesagt, für Hörner wie z.b das Viech oder generel Lautsprecher mit hohen Wirkungsgrad zum gemütlichen Musikhören ist der Rotel ziemlich gut. Wenns aber auch mal lauter sein darf und bisl mehr zu sache gehen soll ist der Onkyo die bessere Wahl.

PS : Beim Onkyo unbedingt drauf achten das der Eingangswahlschalter TipTop ist und keine aussetzer hat, das ist leider ne kinderkrankheit bei den Onkyos, wenn der schalter erstmal kaputt ist, dann haste nen großes Problem. Also zwingend vor dem Kauf absichern das dieser schalter tadelos funktioniert ohne hänger oder aussetzer.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Oktober 2010)

Gut, also schaue ich mal, wie ich den Onkyo mit meinen Eltern vereinen kann...
Nochmal eine Frage: Wie oft fallen solche Amps aus, also gehen sie öfter kaputt als zum Beispiel ein neuer Amp der 200€-Klasse? Besser klingen als eben diese sollten sie ja oder?
Und bekäme ein Fachhändler (ja, dort werden keine Waschmaschinen verkauft) auch Ersatzteile für den Onkyo Integra A-8850?

Mfg, iceman650


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

Nun was neue Amps angeht kann ich das schlecht sagen, Aber mein Onkyo von 1990 ( TX7740 damals eines der Top Geräte von Onkyo ) läuft heute noch absolut ohne Probleme. 
Meine älteste kiste der Kroha von 1970 läuft ohne restauration ohne probleme, mein Kenwood von 91 läuft ohne Probleme, mein Technics von 1981 läuft ohne probleme, der Grundig von 71 läuft ohne probleme, die liste könnt ich jetz endlos weiterführen  Allerdings könnt ich auch viele Geräte aus der damaligen billigpreisklasse aufzählen die den einsatz bei mir nicht überlebt haben, aber das sind Geräte die damals schon nur 200-300dm neu gekostet haben. 

Bei ner guten Behandlung ( regelmässig abstauben und putzen ) halten solche hochwertigen Amps ne ewigkeit. 
Was besser klingen angeht, da streiten sich ja hier im Forum die geister, aber meiner meinung nach ist die klangqualität den heutigen Geräten in der gleichen preisklasse weit überlegen. 

Als bsp der Integra A8850 hat nen klirrfaktor von 0.008% ( gibt wie stark der Amp zum klirren neigt ) nen Denon PMA 510 hat nen klirrfaktor von 0.7% 
Ne Faustregel besagt das ein ungeübtes gehör einen klirrfaktor von 0.5% noch wahrnehmen kann. 
Das gleiche gilt für den SNR Faktor, der gibt an wieviel stark das eigentliche Signal das Hintergrundrauschen überlagert. Beim Denon PMA 510 liegt dieser bei 105db beim Onkyo A8850 liegt er bei 107db ( höher ist besser ) 

Also in den Technischen belangen die mitunter zur Klangqualität beitragen liegt der Onkyo also vorne. 

Wie das mit den Ersatzteilen aussieht, also so spezifische teile wie z.b der Einganswahl schalter sind schwer zu bekommen, Die Potis sollte man noch bekommen ( aber aufpassen die sind schweine teuer weil bei hochwertigen geräten meist abgekapselte ALPS Regler zum einsatz kommen ) Aber die sind in der regel auch unkaputtbar, da sie abgekappselt sind kann kein Staub eindringen. Restlichen teile wie die Transistoren sollte man ebenfalls ohne probleme bekommen oder zumindest ersatzteile mit den gleichen Leistungsdaten. 

Aber wie gesagt bei guter behandlung sind solche Verstärker ne ewigkeit haltbar, selbst wenn sie hin und wieder Partypegel wiedergeben müssen. Nur billig Geräte aus damaligen zeiten, besonders welche mit STK Verstärkerbausteinen neigen dazu gern mal kaputt zu gehen. 
Wichtig wär da noch die Lagerung vom Verstärkern, nen Amp der seine 5 jahre aufm Dachboden rumlag oder im Keller rumstand ist bedingt durch die Witterungen sehr anfällig, z.b bei Dachbodenfunden sind die Siebelkos meist ausgetrocknet und damit teildefekt, bei solchen geräten auch wenn sie vermeidliche schnäppchen sind, Finger weg ! Am besten ist es solche Alten Geräte bei nem Hifi Händler zu kaufen der am besten die teile auch überprüft hat. Dann hat man sehr lange spass an den Geräten die dann auch gern nen halbes Jahrhundert überleben.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2010)

Alte Amp sind eigendlich unkaputtbar, wenn man niemanden ranlässt der den mit Lautsprechern die sehr mit der Impendanz runtergehen maiträtiert (:wink:@Scheolin wegen des A-8230)


----------



## iceman650 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hm, naja, ich denke von dem Onkyo werde ich die Finger lasse, eben wegen dem berühmt-berüchtigten Eingangswahlschalter, der wohl gerne kaputt geht, aber ich werde wohl weiter Ebay beobachten, was dort so vor sich geht. Ich als armer Schüler kann mir auch leider für einen noch so guten Amp keine 200€+100€ Reparatur leisten.


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin mit meinem Denon PMA 560 für 70€ voll zufrieden. Und der kam damals irgendwas um die 800DM wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist also einer der teureren.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Oktober 2010)

Solltest du den Rotel günstig erwischen, hast du ne gute Bude geschossen. Rotel ist neben Vincent, NAD, Cambridge und Co. eine der richtig guten Marken, wo man nicht viel falsch machen kann. Allerdings sollte man nicht zu viel von der Leistung erwarten.

Ich liebäugle nach dem LS-Kauf mit einer Rotel Vor/Endstufenkombi.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

Icemann nun wenn der Onkyo im Top zustand ist und keine Macken hatt, kann es auch sein das du niemals den Fehler hast, der tritt eigentlich auf wenn Staub in den wahlschalter kommt. Ich will dir das Teil jetz aber auch nicht aufschwätzen, auf Ebay gibts so einige Tolle geräte von damals  

Was den Rotel angeht muss ich Devil recht geben, nur wie schon gesagt der ist halt was fürs gemütliche Musikhören, also nicht für Partypegel gedacht.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Oktober 2010)

Gut, Partypegel mit Lautsprechern für (bei meinen Verhältnissen) einen halben Jahreslohn?
Ne, die werden schön behutsam gefahren...

Also für sagen wir für eine normale Musikhör-Lautstärke bei durchschnittlichen Lautsprechern (also sowohl Kompakte als auch Standboxen), reichen da 50W an 4 Ohm (85W an 8Ohm [sind Werte von verschiedenen Amps])?

Also im Moment schwanke ich zwischen dem Rotel RA-930AX und dem Cambridge A500 RC, beide für 190€, wobei der Cambridge um einiges stärker ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ach das können Lautsprecher schon abhaben, must eben nur auf die auslenkung achten und dadrauf das du nicht zuviel Powerreinpumpst. 

Bedenke 50Watt stehen nur an wenn du das ding voll aufdrehst, was man auf garkeinen fall machen sollte, mehr als 3/4 würd ich keinen Amp zumuten, da fangen die meisten schon an mit Clipping. 
Daher sagte ich ja, lieber nen Amp mit mehr Power als die Boxen verkraften, den kannst dann nie soweit aufdrehen das er anfängt zu clippen. 

Also 10watt können schon mächtigst laut sein, kommt halt auch auf den Wirkungsgrad der Speaker drauf an, aber z.b nen niedriger Wirkungsgrad von 80db/1W/1m bedeutet, das du bei einem Watt auf einem Meter abstand 80db auf die ohren gedrückt bekommst. 

Ich würd den Cambridge bevorzugen, der Amp hat nen sehr geilen RingkernTrafo was bei Verstärkern immer ein vorteil bringt bei der Dynamik.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Oktober 2010)

Also mit dem Cambridge wären auch große Standlautsprecher drin, die einiges an Strom vertragen, habe ich dich da richtig verstanden?


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

Nein das hast du bisl falsch verstanden, der Ringkerntrafo kann besser mit spannungspitzen umgehen. Die 60Watt bleiben 60watt die am ende rauskommen. 

Je nachdem wie groß dein Hörerraum ist und der Abstand zu den Boxen können die 60watt ausreichen um Partypegel zu fahren.


Achja hier mal ein Bild damit man sich mal vorstellen kann was zu wenig Leistung und nen Amp der anfängt zu clippen bei Lautsprechern verursachen kann. Auf dem Bild sieht man ein 300€ Hifonics Chassis, verträgt 600Watt RMS 
wurde befeuert von einem  50Watt Verstärker der natürlich voll aufgedreht wurde ( nicht von mir !!! ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GW-Player (16. Oktober 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Bedenke 50Watt stehen nur an wenn du das ding voll aufdrehst, was man auf garkeinen fall machen sollte, mehr als 3/4 würd ich keinen Amp zumuten, da fangen die meisten schon an mit Clipping.
> Daher sagte ich ja, lieber nen Amp mit mehr Power als die Boxen verkraften, den kannst dann nie soweit aufdrehen das er anfängt zu clippen.


Also zum normalen Musik hören hab ich meinen Grundig V5200, einen der letzen Verstärker, die noch bei Marantz gebaut wurden,(du erinnerst dich bestimmt noch dfence ) auf 9 Uhr stehen. Dreh ich hoch auf 11 Uhr wirds schon recht laut und man hört die Musik im restlichen Haus. Weiter als bis 12 Uhr würde ich bei nem normal großen Zimmer (meins ist ca. 20 m²) nicht gehen. 

Zur Info: Boxen sind die Magnat Quantum 605; Wirkungsgrad: 92 db 1W/1m


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Oktober 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Was den Rotel angeht muss ich Devil recht geben, nur wie schon gesagt der ist halt was fürs gemütliche Musikhören, also nicht für Partypegel gedacht.



Wer Hifi-Produkte nur fürs Partypegel hören kauft, dann weiß Ich auch nicht.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Oktober 2010)

Das was ich die ganze Zeit wissen wollte war:
Der Cambridge A500 RC hat genug Dampf oder?
Und der Rotel RA-930AX ist für LS mit niedrigem Wirkungsgrad zu schwach, richtig?
Oder kann ich mit dem auch sagen wir relativ große Boxen auf Kinolevel bringen ohne dass er clippt?

(Falls ich nerven sollte, sagts bitte )

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wer Hifi-Produkte nur fürs Partypegel hören kauft, dann weiß Ich auch nicht.



Na ausschlieslich wär natürlich blöd, da wär man mit ner PA besser beraten, aber bei mir müssen meine Amps auch mal 3-4 stunden Partypegel ohne probleme wegstecken, manchmal hab ich einfach den rappel und hör schonmal ziemlich laut musik, vorallem wenn ich hinter den Plattenspielern steh und mixe passierts schonmal das ich bisl aufdreh *g*  

@Iceman wie groß ist den deine Bude ? Und Kinolevel lässt sich schwer vergleichen im Kino kommt ja der Sound nicht nur aus 2 Lautsprechern *g*


----------



## iceman650 (16. Oktober 2010)

Meine Hood hat hier 22m², ist aber aus einer nicht beschreibbaren Form und wenn es nötig ist, würde ich auch etwas vom Raum mit einer Art Gardine abhängen.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

Gardinen bringen nix  

Ne das sollte schon in ordnung sein mit dem Cambridge, nur wie gesagt mehr als 3/4 würd ich nicht aufdrehen, aber danach wärst warscheinlich eh taub


----------



## iceman650 (17. Oktober 2010)

So, es gab eine unerwartete Wendung: Eben erzählt mir mein Vater, er habe einen Onkyo TX 7730...
Den habe ich eben einmal kurz mit Vinyl befeuert, was mir das Ergebnis gebracht hat, dass er funktioniert. Wie gut allerdings weiß ich selbst nicht, da einer der Lautsprecher (Quadral Merin MK III) näselt, der Plattenspieler eher mäßig ist und die Platte auch schon alt/wahrscheinlich angestaubt....
So far, mit dem TX 7730 im Anschlag und etwas Geld werde ich wohl demnächst Hifi Gärber, "meinen" Hifi-Laden aufsuchen.
Aber danke dfence (super beratung^^), immerhin weiß ich jetzt, was Clipping ist 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Menthe (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch Sound Experten, ein Bekannter von mir ist auf der Suche nach neuen Kopfhörern.
Bei den Daten steht etwas von "40mm Power Driver" was genau ist das?^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Oktober 2010)

> 40mm Power Driver



Gemeint ist sicherlich die Membrane am KH, vermutlich mal ein Breitbänder.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Oktober 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> So, es gab eine unerwartete Wendung: Eben erzählt mir mein Vater, er habe einen Onkyo TX 7730...
> Den habe ich eben einmal kurz mit Vinyl befeuert, was mir das Ergebnis gebracht hat, dass er funktioniert. Wie gut allerdings weiß ich selbst nicht, da einer der Lautsprecher (Quadral Merin MK III) näselt, der Plattenspieler eher mäßig ist und die Platte auch schon alt/wahrscheinlich angestaubt....
> So far, mit dem TX 7730 im Anschlag und etwas Geld werde ich wohl demnächst Hifi Gärber, "meinen" Hifi-Laden aufsuchen.
> Aber danke dfence (super beratung^^), immerhin weiß ich jetzt, was Clipping ist
> ...



Oh der TX 7730 ja ist auch nen nettes teil, hab ja den TX7740 also hergeben wollt ich den nicht mehr  Dient mir im moment als Verstärker für meine Subwoofer. 
Nochwas zum clipping um sich das besser vorzustellen Musik besteht ja aus Sinuswellen quasi, beim Clipping verzerrt der Verstärker diese wellen, bzw er flacht die spitzen der amplitude ab so das quasi eine Rechteckwelle entsteht was sich absolut Tödlich auf Lautsprecher auswirkungen kann wie man auf dem bild von mir sieht. 
Hier noch nen bild zur verdeutlichung http://www.drewdaniels.com/clip.gif


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Clipping mal ein Praxisbeispiel (erstes Diagramm):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wow das nenn ich mal clipping, wobei ich hatte eher das Clipping vom Verstärker gemeint wenn er in die Sättigung kommt, das von dir gezeigte bezieht sich ja aufs Clipping bei der Musikquelle. 
Beides aber nicht gesund.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage...
Eines mal vorweg: Ich halte nichts von Kabelklang und anderem Voodoo.
Aber kann ich ein verkupfertes Aluminiumkabel (2x2,5mm²) für sagen wir 10m weite Wege benutzen?
Oder sollte ich doch zu besseren Alternativen greifen? (Wäre dann vollkupfer, kein Kimber oder Oehlbach )


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Oktober 2010)

Da würde ich schon zu Vollkupfer greifen. Verkupfertes Alu ist genauso schlecht wie Alu an sich. 

Übertragen wird der Strom schon, aber einfach zur eigenen Befriedigung sollte man es austauschen.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage ist, ob ich es höre, und wenn ja wie stark.
Dass es eben nur Alu ist, stört mich nur sekundär.


----------



## Own3r (17. Oktober 2010)

Ob man den Unterschied hört ist eher unwahrscheinlich, messbar wird er sein. Ich würde lieber Vollkupfer nehmen.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auch einfach das günstigste 2,5qmm Vollkupferkabel nehmen


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Oktober 2010)

Hören wirst du nicht viel. Aber die Befriedigung machts


----------



## iceman650 (18. Oktober 2010)

Gut, also kommen die Billigteile her (dieser zweifarbige 50m-Ring von amazon für 15€).
Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: 

Kupferkabel, 2,5mm Querschnitt, 20°C, 10m lang - ~0,0351Ohm
Alukabel, 2,5mm Querschnitt, 20°C, 10m lang - ~0,0575Ohm

Mfg, ice


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

Welche dieser beiden HiFi-Kopfhörer könnt ihr mir empfelen? Den Denon AH D 2000 oder den AKG K 272 HD? Betrieben werden sie natürlich mit einem Verstärker, da zB MP3-Player nicht genug Leistung haben


----------



## iceman650 (18. Oktober 2010)

Les dir zum Denon am besten mal das Review hier, m00hk00h von hifi-forum.de hat ehrlich Ahnung. Zumindest hat er in dem Test auch meinen Kopfhörer getestet und das hat sich ehrlich zu 100% gedeckt. Leider hat er den AKG nicht getestet und ich habe weder den Denon oder den AKG gehört. (übrigens könntest du den Denon auch am Mp3-Player betreiben, da er sowohl für meinen KH als auch für den Denon Lautstärkeeinstellung 8 benutzt hat. Und meiner ist super für einen iPod)
Aber du kannst dir ja auch den ganzen Test von m00h durchlesen, da ist sicher noch etwas dabei.
Aber wie sonst gilt auch hier: Probehören -> alles andere

Der Link: http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=211&thread=182&postID=30#30

Mfg, ice


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

Der Test ist sehr ausführlich und stellt den Denon positiv dar. Ich denke, der Denon ist eine gute Wahl.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Oktober 2010)

Trotzdem muss der AKG nicht schlecht sein, wenn nicht sogar besser. Also ich persönlich würde nicht jetzt einfach blind den Denon kaufen, ohne den AKG zu beachten. Ich würde irgendwie versuchen beide probe zu hören. Außerdem gibt es ja noch andere Hersteller.


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

Problem beim Probehören ist: Wo? Bei MM ? Wenn man im Laden dann die Auswahl hat, kann man ja auch andere Hersteller wie zB Sennheiser etc. ausprobieren.


----------



## TAZ (18. Oktober 2010)

Im Media Markt hat man eine relativ große Auswahl...auf jeden Fall mal vorbei gehen! Die Audioquellen sind zwar ehh nicht ideal (schon wegen der Qualität) aber man kann ganz gut abschätzen welche Abstimmung der KH hat und ob einem diese gefällt. Ich kann zum Beispiel mit Sennheiser gar nichts anfangen.

Den AKG K272 konnte ich bei meinem Bruder mal etwas ausführlicher hören, er hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Sehr neutraler, transparenter und ausgewogener Klang, Bass kann er auch wenn man ihn per Equalizer zwingt. Vllt. nicht ganz so hochauflösend wie ein AKG K601/K701 aber der Aufpreis zum K701 ist definitiv nicht gerechtfertigt und den K601 fand ich allgemein vom Frequenzumfang (Tiefen wie Höhen) etwas schwächer. Konnte sie aber nicht direkt vergleichen, deswegen will ich mich jetzt nicht dafür verbürgen. Aber ganz wichtig bei solchen Kopfhörern: einlaufen lassen! Solche KHs erreichen durchaus erst nach 100h ihre volle "Klangqualität".

Denon gefallen mir vom Klangbild her auch überhaupt nicht, noch schlimmer als die Sennheiser.

Aber sowas ist immer ein sehr subjektiver Eindruck, vllt. kannst du ja mit nem Denon/Sennheiser mehr anfangen als mit dem AKG. Fest steht aber für mich dass mein nächster Kopfhörer der K272 wird.

Für den K272 reicht auch ein MP3-Player.


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

@TAZ
Danke für deine Tips/Erfahrungen. Ich kann ja mal bei Media Markt mir einen Überblick verschaffen. Ich habe von iceman650 auch noch ein paar HiFi Läden bekommen, wo ich dann auch mal vorbeischauen werde.

Ich dachte schon, ein MP3-Player würde den Kopfhörer zu leise klingen lassen, weil er nich genug Leistung hat. Aber das passiert wahrscheinlich erst zB beim AKG K701


----------



## TAZ (18. Oktober 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Gut, also kommen die Billigteile her (dieser zweifarbige 50m-Ring von amazon für 15€).
> Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:
> 
> Kupferkabel, 2,5mm Querschnitt, 20°C, 10m lang - ~0,0351Ohm
> ...



Vielleicht ja schon zu spät, aber ich würde Kupferkabel nehmen, denn Alukabel bricht viel leichter als Kupferkabel. Auch lässt sich Kupfer leichter löten als Alu, für den Fall dass du Stecker anlöten willst.  Es sind also nicht die Elektrischen sondern die mechanischen Eigenschaften wegen denen ich Kupfer nehmen würde


----------



## Lee (18. Oktober 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> @TAZ
> Danke für deine Tips/Erfahrungen. Ich kann ja mal bei Media Markt mir einen Überblick verschaffen. Ich habe von iceman650 auch noch ein paar HiFi Läden bekommen, wo ich dann auch mal vorbeischauen werde.
> 
> Ich dachte schon, ein MP3-Player würde den Kopfhörer zu leise klingen lassen, weil er nich genug Leistung hat. Aber das passiert wahrscheinlich erst zB beim AKG K701



Mein K701 ist auch am MP3 Player (Ipod Classic/Touch) noch laut genug. Zum Gehör wegpusten reichts nicht aus, aber zum normalen, ruhig auch etwas lauter hören reicht es aus.


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

So laut will ich ja auch garnicht hören 

Dann ist ja gut! Ich dachte schon, man benötigt einen eigenen Kopfhörer-Verstärker.

Wie sieht es mit Shure aus? Haben die gute Qualität?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2010)

Hörs dir an .


----------



## iceman650 (18. Oktober 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja schon zu spät, aber ich würde Kupferkabel nehmen, denn Alukabel bricht viel leichter als Kupferkabel. Auch lässt sich Kupfer leichter löten als Alu, für den Fall dass du Stecker anlöten willst.  Es sind also nicht die Elektrischen sondern die mechanischen Eigenschaften wegen denen ich Kupfer nehmen würde


Gut, dann hol ich mir Cordial CLS 225 SW mit Hicon Bananas. 1,1€ pro Meter Kabel, das ich dann wahrscheinlich noch sleeven werde. Wären dann zusammen so etwa 15€, auch nicht die Welt.
Wenn es denn länger hält, will ich mal nicht so sein


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

ist echt günstig. Ich hab mein Kabel damals glech von nubert mitbestellt da es auch nur 1,9€/m gekostet hat und bei 10m kabel wollte ich net wo anders noch bestellen. Auch bin ich mit den Bananas zufrieden müssten baugleich mit den hicon sein. was mich verwundet hat war wie weich das Nubertkabel war. hatte vorher nur "baumarkt" LS-Kabel in der hand


----------



## thysol (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich plane mir bald diese Soundkarte zu kaufen:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Die hat ja einen weissen und roten Stereo Anschluss. Meine jetztige Anlage ist mit einem Kabel verbunden wo am Verstaerker Ende der weisse und rote Anschluss sind und am hinteren Ende ist so ein gruener Anschluss der zum Onboard Sound geht. Muss ich jetzt ein neues Kabel kaufen um meine Anlage an die Xonar Essence anzuschliessen?

Sorry falls die Frage ein bisschen noobig ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja, du brauchst ein ganz normales Cinch-Kabel, etwa so eins.
Je mehr geschirmt, desto besser


----------



## iceman650 (19. Oktober 2010)

Okay, also momentan hast du also ein Cinch-3,5mm Klinkenkabel.
Nun willst du also statt der Klinke am Rechner die Cinchs nehmen? Dann bräuchtest du ein normales Cinch-Cinchkabel, oder du kaufst dir einen Klinkenadapter für dein aktuelles Kabel, denn über die 6,3mm-Klinke kommt ebenfalls Stereo raus.

Mfg, ice

Edith: ich würde also auch so ein Kabel nehmen wie Johnny


----------



## thysol (19. Oktober 2010)

Ok, Danke. Dann kaufe ich mir ein neues Kabel. Danke fuer die Hilfe.


----------



## iceman650 (19. Oktober 2010)

Aber ich würde ein hochwertigeres kaufen!
Ich hatte auch mal so ein Kabel und es hat gerauscht, gebrummt etc...
Also schau mal bei thomann, dort gibts immer super Kabel mit Neutrik-Steckern und die meist noch billiger als bei Amazon die Hama-Teile.


----------



## thysol (19. Oktober 2010)

Ist dass hier gut?

Hama ProClass Audio-Kabel, 2 Cinch - 2 Cinch, Metall: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das ist gut 
Ist halt immer die Frage, wie "gut" die anderen Komponeten sind...


----------



## thysol (19. Oktober 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist gut
> Ist halt immer die Frage, wie "gut" die anderen Komponeten sind...



Onkyo A-9155 + Klipsch RB-81.

Ist das Kabel dann passend zu meinem System?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Oktober 2010)

Von wie vielen Metern sprechen wir hier ?


----------



## iceman650 (19. Oktober 2010)

Cordial CFU 3 CC

Wohl wesentlich besser. Cordial (Kabel) und REAN/Neutrik (Stecker) sind ehrlich bessere Marken als Hama - und das Kabel ist mit Versand selbst billiger als das Hama.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Oktober 2010)

Warum sollten die besser sein (jetzt vom Preis mal abgesehen) ?


----------



## iceman650 (19. Oktober 2010)

Mal andersrum: Was spricht für das Hama, wenn dagegen Marken wie Cordial und Neutrik/REAN stehen?

Übrigens sorry Thysol, Versand nach Irland kostet 15€ wie ich grade sehe. Für 8€ mehr würde ich trotzdem das Cordial nehmen (außerdem kann man bei Thomann immer paar Kabel kaufen, da ist für jeden was dabei)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Oktober 2010)

Danke, dass du auf meine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage antwortest...

Hama hat sich in den letzten einfach als guter Hersteller für Hifi-Kabel etabliert 
Aber deine genannten Kabel sind sicher auch nicht schlecht.

But never change a winning team


----------



## thysol (19. Oktober 2010)

Ok, danke fuer die Hilfe.

Ich nehme dann wahrscheinlich das Kabel von Hama weil dass von amazon versandt wird und ich andere Dinge da auch bestellen will und nicht mehrmals Porto zahlen will. Nochmal Danke fuer die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist jetz hier der Kabelvoodoo ausgebrochen? Man kann es auch erstmal mit einem ganz normalen 1,50€-Kabel aus dem Elektromarkt probieren. Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass dann doch irgendwas rauscht oder brummt kann man immernoch zu einem besseren Kabel greifen.


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

Zum Kabelvoodoo: Ist es nicht Wahnwitz, als Lautsprecherkabel die Oehlbach XXL Air Blue 5 zu nehmen? 

Warum werden die Teile überhaupt hergestellt? http://www.oehlbach.com/products/home_hifi.php?lang=de&cat=55&cat_parent=6


----------



## p00nage (20. Oktober 2010)

weil halt manche leute sowas kaufen und warum sollen sie´s dann nicht anbieten


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

Wer soll die denn kaufen? Die Teile werden doch nur von 100.000€ teuren HiFi-Komponenten Besitzern gekauft


----------



## TAZ (20. Oktober 2010)

Das denkst auch nur....

Geh doch mal auf ne "HiFi-Messe"...zum großen Teil Voodoo...
Auch immer wieder zum Lachen und zum Thema Voodoo: google mal nach "CineMike"...


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

CineMike ist auch Voodoo, da kaufe ich mir lieber gute (aber nicht sehr teure) Oehlbach Kabel. Ich habe zwar auch NF-Oehlbach-Kabel, aber keine 350€ teuren


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja der CineMike ist wirklich ein lustiger Zeitgenosse ^^


----------



## iceman650 (20. Oktober 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988, ich wollte nicht sagen, dass es besser klingt, sehr wohl wollte ich aber sagen, dass mein vorgeschlagenes Kabel qualitativ besser ist. Außerdem ist es billiger (wenn man den Versand nach Irland im Fall von Thysol nicht beachtet)

Mfg, ice


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Oktober 2010)

Cinemike ist doch schon fast Betrug und Kabel = Voodoo, das sollt jedem klar sein. Aber wegen der Optik kann man sich nun auch schon mal 50 € teure Kabel gönnen, da spricht ja nichts dagegen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Oktober 2010)

> a_fire_inside_1988, ich wollte nicht sagen, dass es besser klingt, sehr wohl wollte ich aber sagen, dass mein vorgeschlagenes Kabel qualitativ besser ist. Außerdem ist es billiger (wenn man den Versand nach Irland im Fall von Thysol nicht beachtet)



Das mag ja alles sein, aber wenn es klanglich nix bringt ist es nüchtern betrachtet Geldverschwendung. Klar gibt es noch andere Kriterien außer dem Klang (gute Optik, gute Haptik...)...aber bei nem Onkyo A-9155 und Klipsch RB-81 sollte man das Geld imho doch lieber auf anderem Wege in die Stereo-Anlage investieren. Die Kabel liegen dann ja sowieso irgendwo hinter den Geräten versteckt und man sieht sie inder Regel nur selten.


----------



## iceman650 (20. Oktober 2010)

Er brauchte sowieso ein neues Kabel....
Also von daher hätte er durchaus auch das Cordial nehmen können. Übrigens hab ich den Versand erst später bemerkt, ich lese nicht immer wieder, wo jemand wohnt. Und in dem Fall wäre das Cordial günstiger gewesen als das Hama. Und das wäre ja nicht schlimm gewesen oder?!?

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Oktober 2010)

> Und das wäre ja nicht schlimm gewesen oder?!?



Ganz und garnicht, wenn er sowieso ein dickes Kabel haben möchte weil ihm die Optik gefällt kann er natürlich auch gleich zum besseren Cordial greifen. Aber wenn er nur ein Kabel braucht und die optik dabei keine wichtige Rolle spielt kann er auch zum nächsten Mediamarkt/Saturn/Expert gehen und sich für 1,50€ eine normale Cinch-Strippe holen. Die tut es in 99% der Fälle genauso gut. 

LG


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

Demnächst verkaufen die noch supraleitende Cinchkabel.  Diese brauchen dann zwar eine eigene Kompressorkühlung, aber Leuten, die 300€ für ein Kabel ausgeben, wird das egal sein.


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2010)

und das der tolle klang von dem kompressor übertönt wird hören sie nicht, filtert ja das hörgerät raus.


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Oktober 2010)

der war nicht schlecht sash xD

war ja genau so bei Galileo letztens, das teuerste chinch kabel der welt gegen das billigste auffindbare
messbar war rein garkein unterschied ^^


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

Man kann das Kabel natürlich auch in Stickstoff, Trockeneis oder wenn es etwas exklusiver sein darf auch in Helium baden. Dann hätte man keine Probleme mit der Lautstärke mehr. 

_Wohnzimmer eines reichen Spinners:_
"Werner, gieß mal Helium nach, die Musik wird plötzlich so leise"


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Oktober 2010)

Das beste ist immer noch der typ hier 
P.W.B. Electronics Home Page

Total bekloppt mal paar auszüge von seinen Tipps :
Stecken Sie Ihre Musik-CDs ins Eisfach (Gefrierbeutel nicht vergessen). Über Nacht tiefkühlen und dann ganz langsam auftauen.

Verknoten Sie die Stromkabel Ihrer HiFi-Anlage.

Drehen Sie alle Schrauben so, dass die Schlitze parallel zur Erdoberfläche ausgerichtet sind.

Schieben Sie unter jeden Blumentopf zu Haus ein Stück blaues Papier.

Gerade Zahlen  sind schlecht für den Klang. Entkoppeln Sie also eines von vier Stuhlbeinen vom Boden, indem Sie ein Stück Papier darunter legen. Machen Sie das auch mit den Standfüßen Ihres Verstärkers oder CD-Spielers. 

Und der meint das wirklich ernst, hier mal ein artikel über die gefrorenen CD´s 
Belt

Und hier seine produkte ........
http://www.belt.demon.co.uk/product/product.html


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube das ist schon psycho Voodoo!


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Oktober 2010)

MOMENT !!

wenn ich teppich boden hab
muss ich mein viertes stuhlbein trodzdem noch entkoppeln o.0
da sind ja im grunde alle beine teppich entkoppelt.. ist 0 eine gerade oder ungerade zahl o.0
und mein schriebtisch hat nur ein bein
das ist ungerade
also brauch ich das nicht zu entkoppeln ?


----------



## p00nage (20. Oktober 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> MOMENT !!
> 
> wenn ich teppich boden hab
> muss ich mein viertes stuhlbein trodzdem noch entkoppeln o.0
> ...



ich würde ein loch in den teppich schneiden so das ein stuhlbein aufm boden steht dann bist auf der sicheren seite


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Oktober 2010)

Eben so würd ich es auch machen, problem ist ja das 4 Stuhlbeine entkoppelt sind, was ja wieder ne grade zahl ist und somit nen schlechteren Klang bringt. Beim Schreibtisch must die keine sorgen machen, nur must drauf achten das die auflage fläche von dem einen bein gleichmässig ist. 

Was auch noch helfen kann wenn du nen Dunkelblaues papier drunter legst. 

Ach und ganz wichtig Farben beinflussen natürlich auch den klang, Blau soll den besten klang haben, ist somit also ratsam die CD´s blau zu makieren ( und das kein scheis das steht wirklich so auf der Webseite ! ) 

Der Typ hat wirklich eins an der Waffel


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Oktober 2010)

Mein teppich hat sowieso nen blaustick , unf das eine "bein " meines tiches ist ca  1 ,5 meter lang und absolut gleichmässig 

und das loch wird gleich geschnitten thx 

ACHJA
nurnoch blaue pc innenbeleuchtung 
nurnoch blaue wallpaper
nurnoch blaue media player skins


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Oktober 2010)

150cm langes Tischbein ? Das ist gaaanz schlecht, ich würds auf 147,48cm runterschleifen  

Achja bei Metal soll Schwarz garnicht so schlecht klingen  

So aber genug mit dem schwachsinn jetz *g*


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ach und ganz wichtig Farben beinflussen natürlich auch den klang, Blau soll den besten klang haben, ist somit also ratsam die CD´s blau zu makieren ( und das kein scheis das steht wirklich so auf der Webseite ! )


Na dann muss PCGH.de ja an sich schonmal einen recht guten Klang haben.


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

Hat PCGH ja auch 

Ich denke, der Typ hat sonst nichts besseres zu tun, als blaue Papierschnipsel unter irgendwelche Sachen in seinem Haus zu stecken


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich find das Statement auch sehr gut 

   1.  Every colour has its own sound.
   2. Black, dark blue, dark violet and dark brown all have nearly the same opacity on their surfaces so they would "block the laser beam" practically with the same effectiveness. Yet they produce very different sound quality.
   3. Black really has a special sound on its own: that's the sound of LP. The BAD LP, played on BAD equipment. Closed miked, no treble, no air, no life.
   4. Best of all is the record with absolutely no paint on its label. Though it has the more transparent surface, with no extra block "in the way of the laser beam"...


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, der Typ hat Synästhesie.  Anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie man so einen Schwachsinn glauben kann.


----------



## TAZ (20. Oktober 2010)

Und ich dachte CineMike ist ein Voodoo-Extremist...

Auch du digge Sch**sse....is schon echt verhaltensgestört sowas. Da kannste froh dass die keinen religiösen Kult führen...


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Da kannste froh dass die keinen religiösen Kult führen...



Das kommt beim nächsten Update:

Bei Vollmond den Verstärker in die Mitte eines Kreises legen und ihn beschwören, gute Klänge zu machen


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Oktober 2010)

Aber nur im Sommer ! Da hat das Sonnenlicht nen erhöhtes Blauspektrum. 

Achso und ganz vergessen, Blaue Subwoofer innenbeleuchtung, bringt mindestens 10hz mehr tiefgang !


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Oktober 2010)

du weisst das ich Metal höre ? 
achja, runterschleifen auf 147,48 ist GANZ SCHLECHTE idee
der holzarbeitsmeister meines vertrauens hat mir mal gesagt wenn die 1. UND die 2. stelle hinterm komma gerade ist bzw die erste zahl mal den faktor 2 die 2. ziffer hinterm komma ergibt ist ein einstürzen des tischbeines geradezu einprogrammiert

also schleif ich noch nen cm weiter weg UND lackiere den tisch schwarz
HIFI EXTREM


----------



## Own3r (21. Oktober 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Typ hat Synästhesie.



Ich glaube aber sie ist bei ihm drogeninduziert oder er ist einfach schizophren


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Oktober 2010)

Was haltet ihr von einem Subwoofer als Ergänzung von Kompaktboxen ?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Oktober 2010)

Gut, wenn die Trennfrequenz und Aufstellung stimmt. Ohne mehr Infos aber schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte vllt. an eine Nubert-Kombi...aber ist echt nur ein Wunsch 

Ich könnte doch jetzt z.B. den nuBox AW-991 als Endstufe benutzen, einen Vorverstärker und die Kompaktboxen an ihn hängen, oder ?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Oktober 2010)

Nein das geht nicht. Die endstufe im Subwoofer ist nur für den Subwoofer, und nen Vorverstärker bringt dir nix weil du daran keine Boxen anschliesen kannst.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Oktober 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich dachte vllt. an eine Nubert-Kombi...aber ist echt nur ein Wunsch
> 
> Ich könnte doch jetzt z.B. den nuBox AW-991 als Endstufe benutzen, einen Vorverstärker und die Kompaktboxen an ihn hängen, oder ?



Ich frage mich immer wieder nach dem Sinn deiner Vorhaben.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich mich auch, aber ich denke er weis es halt nicht besser. Und wie hies es in der Sesamstrasse schon, Wer nicht fragt bleibt Dumm


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Oktober 2010)

Aber er fängt jede Woche wieder mit irgendetwas an, das ist doch schon fast nicht normal.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt allerdings auch wieder, aber is doch witzig auf was für ideen die leute so kommen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Oktober 2010)

Tja, ich habe eben eine blühende Phantasie 

Ne, es ist bloß, dass ich alle möglichen Sachen durchspielen will, weil ich mir eine neue Hifi-Anlage einrichten werde (zumindest einen neuen Platz für die alten finden )


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Oktober 2010)

Das Mikrofon meines Headsets geht irgendwie nicht mehr... Wollte
schön MW2 mitm Clan zocken aber niemand hört mich mehr 

Wenn ich jedoch meinen iPod per AUX Kabel an den Mikro Anschluss anschließe funktioniert es wunderbar...

Habe die starke Vermutung dass im HS was kaputt ist.
Garantie habe ich noch, ist ein Sennheiser PC-151.

Ist Kabelbruch/Stecker kaputt ein Garantiefall ?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass ein Defekt am Headset vorliegt, dann ist das ein Garantiefall.


----------



## Chrismettal (21. Oktober 2010)

also am ipod funktioniert  das micro oder wie soll ich das verstehen ?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe eben eine blühende Phantasie


OT. Wie gut das das Gedankenlesen nochnicht erfunden worden ist *hust*, ich bin garantiert schlimmer .

BTT: Wenn etwas am PC nicht funst und am Ipod schon, dann würde ich sagen, dass am PC was nicht stimmt .


----------



## N8Mensch2 (21. Oktober 2010)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, hat Infin1ty den IPod an den PC-Microfoneingang angeschlossen.

Edit: Ja das geht, habe eben mal ne Quelle in den PC-Microeingang geschickt und dann höre ich was, wenn auch nur verzehrt.


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Oktober 2010)

Also: Ich habe den iPod per Aux Kabel an den Micro / Line In Anschluss
angeschlossen und dann musik auf dem iPod abgespielt und sie über die Boxen
des PCs hören können.

Wenn ich das Headset-Micro anschließe, höre ich jedoch nichts wenn ich was ins Micro sage. Mic Boost und Pegel alles ausprobiert, nichts. Hat vorher ja wunderbar geklappt...


----------



## sinthor4s (21. Oktober 2010)

Eine gemeine Frage, muss ich zugeben: Der Mute-Schalter des Mic´s ist aus?


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein headset hat nen "On / Off" Schalter,
und der ist auf On, also sollte das Mikro
gehen.

Auf Off funktioniert es auch nicht, um das ausszuschließen


----------



## Chrismettal (21. Oktober 2010)

Dann wirds wohl leider defekt sein .. kabelbruch könntest du evtl. versuchen zu reparieren, aber dazu müsse man wissen wo der ist..


----------



## Own3r (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass es ein Kabelbruch ist. Falls du noch Garantie hast ist ja gut...sonst musst du es selber reparieren.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Oktober 2010)

So, nun muss Ich mal wieder was berichten. Ich war heute Probe hören bzw. Informationen sammeln. 

Der erste Händler hatte 3 Paare im Angebot, welche Ich gehört habe: B & W CM 9, KEF XQ 40 und eine Dynaudio (Modell habe ich vergessen).

Die CM 9 war samtig, seidig, mit einem feinen Bassteppich und der richtige Harmoniekünstler. 

Die Dynaudio war meine RF 82 - bis auf einen etwas dezenteren Hochton, wirkte aber eher kühl und effekthaschend.

Die XQ 40 war ein Hammer - was aus dem kleinen Winzling rauskam, war wirklich klasse. Der Mittelton war top aufgelöst, eine wunderbare Bühne.

Das letztliche Ergebnis war eindeutig: Die B & W war mir zu langweilig, die Dynaudio einfach zu kühl, beide Paare klangen meiner Meinung nach nicht viel besser als meine aktuellen RF 82. 

Aber die XQ 40 von KEF war atemberaubend, eine wahnwitzige Dynamik und Impulsivität, da hat selbst Klipsch nichts zu lachen, dabei ein top Mittelton und Sie hatte Gespür für ihr Temperament. Sie wäre es, wenn es neue LS gäbe.

Der zweite Händler hatte leider keine Zeit, zudem waren auch nicht so viele Lautsprecher vorhanden. Er beriet mich, in diesem Zimmer die RF 82 zu behalten und sie modifizieren zu lassen (F-Weiche etc.), und Ihr einen einmessbaren Subwoofer für 2.700 € zur Seite zu stellen... 

Nun habe Ich exakt 3 Möglichkeiten:

1. RF 82 behalten, einen passenden Verstärker für Stereo besorgen, später 5.0.
2. RF 82 behalten, 5.0 aufbauen, später Verstärker holen.
3. KEF XQ 40 besorgen (Mit 3200 € schweineteuer  )

Was würdet Ihr denn tun? 

PS: Die RF 82 konnten mit den Lautsprechern aber wirklich gut mithalten, bis auf die XQ 40 war keine Box (deutlich) besser.


----------



## thysol (22. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr denn tun?



Ich wuerde das hier tun:



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> 3. KEF XQ 40 besorgen (Mit 3200 € schweineteuer  )



weil:



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Aber die XQ 40 von KEF war atemberaubend, eine wahnwitzige Dynamik und  Impulsivität, da hat selbst Klipsch nichts zu lachen, dabei ein top  Mittelton und Sie hatte Gespür für ihr Temperament. Sie wäre es, wenn es  neue LS gäbe.



Anscheinend gefallen dir die KEF XQ 40 und mir persoenlich waere Top Stereo Klang lieber mit den KEF XQ40 als ein Surround Setup mit deinen RF-82.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Oktober 2010)

Danke für deine Hilfe, ich bin momentan total verwirrt. 

Ich bin am Überlegen, mir die XQ 40 mal "auszuleihen", um Sie wirklich im direkten Vergleich mit meinen RF 82 hören zu können. Besonders, da die BR Öffnungen nach vorn gerichtet sind, kommt die kleine auch mit Eckaufstellung klar.

Allerdings müsste Ich dann wieder nach Dresden fahren... vielleicht lässt sich ja preislich noch was richten.

Ein 5.0 von der Xq Serie schlägt aber auch locker mit 5000 € zu Buche


----------



## thysol (22. Oktober 2010)

Warum willst du unbedingt 5.0?

Mach doch erst mal ein Stereo Setup mit den KEF.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2010)

Hui, da sieht man malwieder wie verschieden die Geschmäcker sind , mir sind die KEF zu kühl und die B&W genau richtig .

Ich würde erstmal mit verschließen der BR-Öffnungen der Klipsch experimentieren, vllt auch mal den EQ anfassen . Alles 0€-Lösungen .
hast du dir die iQ-Serie auch mal angehört?


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja irgendwann soll ja mal ein 5.0 her, damit das Zocken erst so richtig Laune macht. 

@nfsgame: Die B & W war ja auch schön "warm", aber zu langweilig. Da fehlte Dynamik, Kraft und Wille... Die BR-Öffnungen habe Ich schon mal verschlossen, etwas präziser aber dennoch gut tief. Mit dem EQ habe Ich schon oft herumgespielt, Neutral ist aber die beste Wahl.


----------



## thysol (23. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Naja irgendwann soll ja mal ein 5.0 her, damit das Zocken erst so richtig Laune macht.



Also mir reicht beim Zocken Stereo. 

btw: Das zocken macht auf einer Konsole nicht richtig Laune. Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle die Klipsch RF-82 erstmal behalten und fuer ca. 750 euro deinen angestaubten PC aufruesten. Dann macht das Zocken wieder Laune.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich zock am Rechner zur Zeit nur Worms und Fallout 3, mehr mach Ich da nicht. Die meiste Zockerzeit geht bei FIFA 11 und aktuel DMC 3 auf der Playstation drauf. Den Rechner aufrüsten brauche Ich also nicht.


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich kann mir garnicht mehr vorstellen ohne Surround zu zocken
woher soll ich wissen wenn bei Mw2 jemand hinter mir latscht ? o.o
Beim Zocken mit Stereo fühl ich mich irgendwie verloren


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich stimme thysol zu, ich würd eher in eine vernünftige Stereo-Kombi investieren. Und so wie du es beschreibst scheinen dir die KEFs ja richtig gut zu gefallen. Mein Geschmack wäre KEF zwar auch nicht aber das ist ja nunmal sehr subjektiv.
Das 5.0-Set wäre in meinen Augen erstmal eher zweitrangig, wer weiß wieviel Zeit und Lust für Zocken du in 2-3 Jahren noch hast und dann nutzt du es kaum noch. So geht es mir bspw. mit meinem Teufel E300...die Rear-Lautsprecher hab ich seit dem ich mein Zimmer umgebaut habe nichtmal wieder angeschlossen weil ich es nie brauche, die 300€ hätte ich aus heutiger Sicht lieber in ein paar ordentliche Aktiv-Lautsprecher investieren sollen.

Ich glaub da mach ich heut gleich mal einen Verkaufsthread fürs E300 auf  Wenn das für ausreichend Schotter weg geht kann ich mir ja mal ne ordentliche Stereo-Lösung für den PC überlegen ^^


----------



## nyso (23. Oktober 2010)

Schließ doch einfach den Verstärker samt Boxen an den PC


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Oktober 2010)

Ein wenig offtopic
Ich suche einen liednamen
Gespielt von irgend einen Orchester

also es klingt irgendwie verdammt nach einer art verfolgung durch den wald
kommt im moment auf rtl bei so einer Handywerbung
(es wird zeit das leben in die hand zu nehmen, nicht das handy)

ich hoffe ihr versteht mich 
ich dachte mir das wäre auch ein recht guter Boxentest vlt, es klingt aufjedenfall nich schlecht


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2010)

> Schließ doch einfach den Verstärker samt Boxen an den PC



Hab ich ja schon, aber meine HiFi-Anlage steht mir genau im Rücken wenn ich am PC sitze, ist also nicht wirklich optimal...


----------



## Timsu (24. Oktober 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> also es klingt irgendwie verdammt nach einer art verfolgung durch den wald
> kommt im moment auf rtl bei so einer Handywerbung
> (es wird zeit das leben in die hand zu nehmen, nicht das handy)
> aufjedenfall nich schlecht


ich glaube das ist eine Windows Mobile Werbung. den Song kenn ich auch nicht


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Oktober 2010)

@Afi: 

Die KEF waren im Vergleich zur CM 9 und der Dynaudio klasse, Ich muss mal versuchen, sie probeweise in mein Zimmer zu ordern, um direkt mit meinen Klipsch vergleichen zu können, erst dann kann Ich entscheiden, ob sich satte 3200 € für den Mehrwert an Klang lohnen.

Immerhin wurden alle Lautsprecher an einem Marantz KI Pearl Lite betrieben.


----------



## p00nage (24. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Afi:
> 
> Die KEF waren im Vergleich zur CM 9 und der Dynaudio klasse, Ich muss mal versuchen, sie probeweise in mein Zimmer zu ordern, um direkt mit meinen Klipsch vergleichen zu können, erst dann kann Ich entscheiden, ob sich satte 3200 € für den Mehrwert an Klang lohnen.
> 
> Immerhin wurden alle Lautsprecher an einem Marantz KI Pearl Lite betrieben.



hattest du schonma nubert bzw nuvero gehört ? da wäre die 11er mit ATM ja auch im budget oder ne Nuline 122  wenn ich soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen würde, würde ich mir ziemlich viel Zeit zum probehören nehmen  aber du kennst dich ja aus


----------



## thysol (24. Oktober 2010)

Eine Frage:

Ist das Soundsystem hier fuer den Preis gut?

Creative I-Trigue 3000, 2.1 System (51MF0346AA000) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## p00nage (24. Oktober 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> Ist das Soundsystem hier fuer den Preis gut?
> 
> Creative I-Trigue 3000, 2.1 System (51MF0346AA000) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



was erwartest du davon ? gut ist halt leider relativ, ich würde zb damit keine musik hören wollen


----------



## sinthor4s (24. Oktober 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> Ist das Soundsystem hier fuer den Preis gut?
> 
> Creative I-Trigue 3000, 2.1 System (51MF0346AA000) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



Um es kurz zu halten: für den Preis ist es schlecht.


----------



## thysol (24. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> was erwartest du davon ? gut ist halt leider relativ, ich würde zb damit keine musik hören wollen



Ist es denn seinen Preis wert? Ich kenne einen der dass hat und ich will wissen ob es gut ist oder nicht? Er hoert hauptsaechlich Musik damit. Hat er fuer 80 euro einen Fehlkauf gemacht oder gibt es nichts besseres fuer den Preis fuer Musikwiedergabe?


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> hattest du schonma nubert bzw nuvero gehört ? da wäre die 11er mit ATM ja auch im budget oder ne Nuline 122  wenn ich soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen würde, würde ich mir ziemlich viel Zeit zum probehören nehmen  aber du kennst dich ja aus



Die Nuvero Serie müsste ich ja erstmal bezahlen, um sie Hören zu können. Geht also nicht. 

Zumal mir nubert nicht sooo sympathisch ist. 

Ich hab schon einige Sonderangebote über die KEF bekommen, alleridngs will Ich sie mir in meinen 4 Wänden mal anhören, ehe ich ein Paar erwerbe.


----------



## p00nage (24. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Die Nuvero Serie müsste ich ja erstmal bezahlen, um sie Hören zu können. Geht also nicht.
> 
> Zumal mir nubert nicht sooo sympathisch ist.
> 
> Ich hab schon einige Sonderangebote über die KEF bekommen, alleridngs will Ich sie mir in meinen 4 Wänden mal anhören, ehe ich ein Paar erwerbe.



warum nicht sympathisch ? so nen guten support hatte ich noch nie, und wenn du die Boxen evtl eh kaufen willst musst du sie dann auch bezahlen, und ist halt ne art versicherung für denen weil 4wochen testen ist ja nicht ohne. Und man kann ja auch in ein hörstudio fahren ( hab ich auch gemacht 500km)


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Oktober 2010)

500 KM fahren? Das ist dann doch schon etwas zuviel des guten.


----------



## p00nage (24. Oktober 2010)

naja aber wenn man wie in deinem Fall über 3000€ in 2 Boxen investieren will  aber warum sind sie dir nicht sympatisch ? ich will dir auch nix aufreden nur ist mir halt die 11er noch eingefallen weil du die nicht genannt hast, weil ist ja immer ne Geschmackssache


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Oktober 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ein wenig offtopic
> Ich suche einen liednamen
> Gespielt von irgend einen Orchester
> 
> ...



Also ein wenig bin ich doch echt geschockt das es keiner kennt, Dabei ist das super bekannt.... sollt man eigentlich ausm Musikunterricht in der Grundschule kennen, zumindest damals vor über 20 jahren war das pflicht lektüre. Ist eigentlich Ballet

Naja lange rede kurzer sind. 

Das ist die Nussknacker Suite von Tschaikowski, ich weis jetz zwar nicht ausm stehgreif welcher akt.


----------



## Chrismettal (24. Oktober 2010)

Ahh oke danke das ist schonmal ein anfang xD jetz muss ich mir nur jedes nussknacker video auf youtube reinziehen um das richtige zu finden


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Oktober 2010)

hei hei, das mir jetz bisi peinlich  nachdem ich die Werbung nochmal gesehen hab muss ich meine aussage revidieren, das nich Tschaikowski, mein ehemaliger Musiklehrer würd mir warscheinlich jetz den kopp runterreisen *g* 

Es ist Edvard Grieg, Peer Gynt Suite, Halle des Bergkönigs oder so heist das stück.


----------



## Chrismettal (24. Oktober 2010)

JAAAAAA
In der Halle des Bergkönigs
VIELEN DANK 

dabei klang nussknacker so plausibel


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Oktober 2010)

@ dfence : Fail 

Eine neue Frage meinerseits 

Ist ein Surround-System mit zwei Front- und zwei Rear-Speakern empfehlenswert ?


----------



## TAZ (24. Oktober 2010)

Also Quadrophonie?

Naja wozu?
Da kannste auch noch für 100€ nen Center kaufen...daran solltes nich liegen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man zu Hause noch alte Quadrophonie-Platten oder -CDs lagern hat macht das schon Spaß, aber davon gibt es so wenig, dass es sich kaum Lohnt ein 4.0-System zu basteln und Center/Subwoofer wegzulassen.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Oktober 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wenn man zu Hause noch alte Quadrophonie-Platten oder -CDs lagern hat macht das schon Spaß, aber davon gibt es so wenig, dass es sich kaum Lohnt ein 4.0-System zu basteln und Center/Subwoofer wegzulassen.



Allein damit ist es nicht getahn, für Quadrophonie platten brauchst nen spezial tonabnehmer. 
Quadrophonie gabs auch nie für CD´s ! Das verfahren wurde zwar entwickelt aber es kam nie auf den Markt, da man selbst hierfür spezielle Abspielgeräte brauchte.

Kurzum Quadrophonie gabs nur für Schallplatten und Tonband Maschinen, aber die brauchen auch speziele Tonköpfe, zudem brauchte man einen Quadrophonie Verstärker. 

Meine Eltern hatten damals so ein System was ich irgendwann mal übernommen hab, aber dann auch verkauft hab. Das System bestand aus einem Grundig RTV 1040 Quadrophonie Receiver, und einer Revox Tonbandmaschine mit 8spur Kopf. Ich könnt mir in arsch beisen das ich das in meinem jugendlichen wahnsinn verkauft hab, heut richtig viel kohle wert. 
Es gab aber schon einige Tonträger mit Quadrophonie aufnahmen. 
Darunter z.b bands wie Black Sabbath, Jethro Tull, Pink Floyd, Mike Oldfield, Kraftwerk, gab auch einige Klassikaufnahmen in Quadrophonie. 

Heutige Dolby Surround Amps können mit Quadrophonie nix anfangen, dennen fehlt der nötige eingang, damals über Diodenstecker bzw Din Stecker realisiert weil diese pro stecker 4 kanäle übertragen konnten. 

Kurzum Quadrophonie heutzutage ist Tod und nur realisierbar mit alten Geräten für die man nen haufen kohle hinlegt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



p00nage schrieb:


> @der Moloch: was für Boxen kommen denn ?


 
2 Canton Vento 890 DC, mal schauen wie die beiden sich klangtechnisch schlagen.

Ich plane jedoch schon etwas anderes, die beiden Canton sollen in 2-3 Jahren durch 2 Triangle Lautsprecher abgelöst werden. Aktuell wäre die Triangle Magellan Cello mein absoluter Favorit, dafür müsste ich aber noch einige Zeit sparen.  


Mfg


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2010)

nSoeine Revox-Bandmaschine hat mein Vater noch rumstehen, der passende Verstärker (von Crown glaub ich) steht hier auch um die Ecke.
Vielleicht mal wiederbeleben.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Oktober 2010)

Lecker heb dir aber kein bruch bei der Revox  Die dinger wiegen nen ganzen haufen, die ich hatte wog gute 40kg ! Hach ich könnt mir so in popo beisen das ich die weggeben hab. Jeder Kasette ist das ding weit überlegen mit den passenden Tonköpfen.


----------



## Own3r (27. Oktober 2010)

Nebenbei nochmal zu meiner Kopfhörersuche: Ich habe verschiedene probegehört und kann AKG komplett ausschließen (ist mir zu neutral). Die Sennheiser sind ganz gut, aber Denon hat mich voll und ganz überzeugt! 

Ich denke es wird der Denon AH-D2000 zu Weihnachten  Top Sound für einen guten Preis.


----------



## GW-Player (28. Oktober 2010)

Hiho zusammen,

wollte mir bald einen CD-Player gönnen. Schwanke im Moment zwischen dem Denon DCD510 und dem DCD710. Gerade den USB-Anschluss beim 710 finde ich interessant. Mich würde nur interessieren, welche Dateisysteme und welche Größen das Gerät unterstützt. Ich bin nicht so recht fündig geworden. Leider gibt Denon auf seiner Seite keine Mail-Adresse an. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Achso, Amp ist ein Denon PMA510AE.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Oktober 2010)

So weit Ich weiß, wird MP3/WMA in allen Datenraten unterstützt. Steht auch auf der Seite von Denon.


----------



## GW-Player (28. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> So weit Ich weiß, wird MP3/WMA in allen Datenraten unterstützt. Steht auch auf der Seite von Denon.


Dateisystem != Dateiformate 
Ich wollte sowas wie FAT oder NTFS hören.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Oktober 2010)

Achso, Hups.  

Ist doch egal, dann formatierst du deinen USB Stick so, wie der Denon Ihn haben will....


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den PC mit meinem Harman Kardon HK6500-Vollverstärker ohne Kabel zu verbinden ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Oktober 2010)

Evtl. über einen Wireless Stream-Server (z.B. Logitech Squeezebox Serie). Aber das wird dann ziemlich teuer und aufwändig. Einfach so geht das nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich mir erst einen Vollverstärker mit Fernbedienung laufen, sonst bringt das nix 

Was haltet ihr von de Marantz PM7003 ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ein solides Gerät...mehr kann man dazu nicht wirklich sagen...das ist eben geschmackssache. Wirklich was flasch kann man eigentlich mit keinem Stereoverstärker der etablierten Marken machen.


----------



## evosociety (28. Oktober 2010)

Hey, ich habe einen Denon PMA 1560 Class A (restauriert 100%, funktionsfähig und wie neu) und betreibe an diesem 2 Quadral Vulkan (Neue Sicken und erneute Weichen). 

Ich habe eine riesige losless und flaac Sammlung auf meiner Datenplatte, höre aber zusätzlich noch sehr viele CD's, übern PC.

Angeschlossen an den PC ist der Verstärker über einen "2 Cinch -> 3,5 Klinke" billig Adapter.

Lohnt sich für das System eine Soundkarte? Und wenn ja, welche? 

Würde am liebsten eine mit 2 L/R Cinch Ausgängen haben, da ich noch hochwertige Kabel 2 Cinch Kabel hier herum liegen habe. Aber ich weiß nicht ob es solche Soundkarten überhaupt gibt.

Ich höre die unterschiedlichsten Musik Richtungen. Fängt bei meiner Jazz Sammlung von knapp 6000 CD's an und hört mit Dubstep, House und Hiphop (im Flac vorhanden) auf. Aber ich genieße hin und wieder auch Klassische Musik, Ambiente, Bossa Nova, Bebop und sogar Reggae. 

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## TAZ (28. Oktober 2010)

@Johnny
Mit Bluetooth geht es schon...

Am PC nen Bluetooth Dongle und als Empfänger zum Beispiel...

Bluetooth Musik Empfänger blueLino 2G home: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Belkin Bluetooth Musik-Empfänger schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Aber du hast halt definitiv Qualitätsverluste...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Oktober 2010)

Also BT halte ich wirklich für eine qualitativ schlechte Lösung...da ist die Bandbreite viel zu klein für ordentlichen Klang...

@evisociety:

Bei der Anlage lohnt sich der Kauf einer Soundkarte auf jeden Fall. Eine Asus Xonar Essence sollte da genau das richtige für dich sein. Es ist eine reine Stereokarte mit Cinch-Ausgängen. Je nachdem ob du PCI oder PCIe als Anschluss willst gibt es die Xonar Essence ST (PCI) oder die Xonar Essence STX (PCIe).


----------



## evosociety (28. Oktober 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @evisociety:
> 
> Bei der Anlage lohnt sich der Kauf einer Soundkarte auf jeden Fall. Eine Asus Xonar Essence sollte da genau das richtige für dich sein. Es ist eine reine Stereokarte mit Cinch-Ausgängen. Je nachdem ob du PCI oder PCIe als Anschluss willst gibt es die Xonar Essence ST (PCI) oder die Xonar Essence STX (PCIe).



Okay, danke für den Tipp, vielleicht wollen noch ein paar andere ihre Meinung abgeben.

Ich hätte noch eine Frage, wie lange kann ich mit der Anlange klanglich mit aktuellen mithalten? 

Habe sie damals von meinem Vater geerbt, und halt geguckt was man machen kann, einen Liebhaber für Denon's gefunden (der ihn mir für Lau repariert hat), und halt die Verschleißteile der Boxen erneuert.

Ich meine ich habe bei Freunden oder Bekannten noch nie vergleichbare Anlagen gehört. Auch mein Teufel 7.1 System @ Digitalem Yamaha Verstärker klingt gegen die eigentlich wie eine Blechbüchse. Aber trotzdem bin ich mir sicher ob sich weitere Investitionen in den Ausbau und die Instandhaltung lohnen.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Oktober 2010)

evosociety schrieb:


> Okay, danke für den Tipp, vielleicht wollen noch ein paar andere ihre Meinung abgeben.



Ich hab für Stereo Musikwiedergabe ne Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 mit BurBrown OPAMPS, ist ne reine Stereo karte mit 2 Cinch ausgängen. Also ich will die karte nicht mehr missen, stellt bisher alles in den schatten was ich so hab ( abgesehen von meinem Novation Soundinterface ) 
Treiber sind spitzenklasse und grad mal 1,3mb groß ohne unnötigen krempel. 
Hab ich jetz schön öfter Audiophilen leuten empfohlen ( also leute die ne Anlage haben die um die 10k kostet ) die waren bisher alle endlos begeistert mit den BurBrown Opamps. 
Audiotrak - Prodigy HD2 

Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen wenns mal bisl was ausergewöhnliches sein soll. Treiber gibbet für XP,Vista,Win7, NT 2003 jeweils als 32 oder 64bit. 
Unterstüzt Asio, GSIF, WDM, Direct Wire, Direct X, und MME 

Stammt übrigends aus dem Hause ESI welche im Musiker bereich schon nen sehr guten namen haben.


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

also so lang es tenisch läuft und die frequenzen von den boxen dargestellt werden ändert sich eig wenig, nur zb beim avr fehlen halt dann neue tonformate und so


----------



## evosociety (29. Oktober 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich hab für Stereo Musikwiedergabe ne Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 mit BurBrown OPAMPS, ist ne reine Stereo karte mit 2 Cinch ausgängen. Also ich will die karte nicht mehr missen, stellt bisher alles in den schatten was ich so hab ( abgesehen von meinem Novation Soundinterface )
> Treiber sind spitzenklasse und grad mal 1,3mb groß ohne unnötigen krempel.
> Hab ich jetz schön öfter Audiophilen leuten empfohlen ( also leute die ne Anlage haben die um die 10k kostet ) die waren bisher alle endlos begeistert mit den BurBrown Opamps.
> Audiotrak - Prodigy HD2
> ...



Klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Kommt dann auch auf die Einkaufsliste, ich denke bei dem Geld was ich in den Rest gesteckt habe, und den Wert den meine Komponenten auch so schon hatten, sollte ich jetzt nicht anfangen im 3 Stelligen Bereich zu sparen.

Nur würde ich gerne von den Hi-Fi Profis wissen ob sich meine Anlage überhaupt noch rentiert und mithalten kann, und ob ich nicht für wenig Geld mitlerweile schon etwas besseres bekomme.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Oktober 2010)

Welche version von den Vulkan hast du den ? Der Denon ist halt schon nen Bolide, der wird solange der noch lebt auch heutige Amps in der gleichen preisklasse übertreffen, allein schon der Aufbau von dem Denon sagt schon viel aus, nen Potenter Ringkern Trafo das findest heut nur noch in oberklasse geräten. Sehr sauberer Aufbau mit 2 getrennten Endstufen ( für jeden Kanal eine ) 
Ist zwar kein echter Class A aufbau ( ne eigenkreation wie bei Technics z.b die NewClass AA ) aber das tut dem Boliden kein abbruch.
Achja und die Technischen Daten sehen auch sehr gut aus ! Einzig der Klirrfaktor an 4 ohm ist nen tick hoch, aber das macht nix ist noch im rahmen mit 0.7% klirr, dafür hat er an 8 ohm nur 0.005% klirr.


----------



## evosociety (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal ein Foto gemacht, sorry für Qualität hab schnell die Handy Kamera genommen. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hm Transmission Line nicht schlecht, kannst mal bitte nen Bild von der Gesamten front machen ?


----------



## evosociety (29. Oktober 2010)

Diesmal sehr sehr schlechte Qualität :-/ Ich hol morgen mal die EOS nach oben, und mach anständige Fotos wenn erwünscht.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ne die Fotos reichen mir schon, ging nur ums Model weils mehrere Versionen gibt.
Deine sind die MK1. Allein die Tatsache das die teile Bändchenhochtöner haben ist sehr geil  
Behalt die schätze auf jeden, und gib schön fein acht. Die Harmonieren auch mit dem Denon Perfekt da sie 8ohm haben und der Denon bei 8ohm genügend Rauspowert und nen sehr guten Klirrfaktor hat. 
Ich sag mal so, die Kombi ist den meisten Anlagen die hier vertretten sind weit überlegen, da muste schon viel geld investieren um was neues zu bekommen was da mithalten kann. TransmissionLine ist auch sehr gut ähnelt leicht ner Hornbauweise, daher auch das hohe gewicht von 55Kg pro Box, damit ist es möglich 26cm Basstreiber auch wirklich runter an die 20hz kommst. Also Tiefgang is sehr gut, die Hochton auflösung dürfte durch die Bändchen auch sehr sehr detailiert sein.
Da haste wirklich was richtig gutes bekommen von deinem Dad, halt das in ehren ! Da würde sich z.b die Prodigy HD2 richtig gut machen, da würd ich aber dann auch noch die OPAMPS tauschen entweder gegen BurBrowns oder gleichwertige, das macht sich bei den Boxen im Hochtonbereich auf jeden fall bemerkbar. 
Aber bisl aufpassen, Bändchen Hochtöner sind empfindlich d.h die brennen bei Hochpegel orgien gern mal durch und reagieren extrem empfindlich auf Clipping ( sollte bei deinem Amp kein Thema sein ) Wenn die Bändchen mal kaputt gehen dann wirds richtig teuer. 

Falls dich interesiert hier noch ein Original Prospekt von 1982 
http://wegavision.pytalhost.com/quadral82/(3).jpg


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

was kostet denn die HD2 ? find dazu keinen preis


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Oktober 2010)

Oh ich seh grad die ist mal wieder sehr schwer zu bekommen *grml* also ich hab einst 110€ gezahlt plus 20€ für die Opamps. 

Wenn sie mal verfügbar ist gehts ab 95€ los mit der Prodigy HD2


PS : Olstyle sollte die kennen, ich hab von ihm die ehemalige nem Kumpel verkauft für sein CarPC *g* so bin ich auch auf die Prodigy HD2 gekommen.

Edit : da gibbet noch 3 stk fürn guten preis, allerdings kann ich über den shop nix berichten, hat google ausgespuckt.
http://www.steckenborn.com/?/produktinfo.asp?z=&art_nr=PRODIGYHD2&wid=froogle


----------



## evosociety (29. Oktober 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ne die Fotos reichen mir schon, ging nur ums Model weils mehrere Versionen gibt.
> Deine sind die MK1. Allein die Tatsache das die teile Bändchenhochtöner haben ist sehr geil
> Behalt die schätze auf jeden, und gib schön fein acht. Die Harmonieren auch mit dem Denon Perfekt da sie 8ohm haben und der Denon bei 8ohm genügend Rauspowert und nen sehr guten Klirrfaktor hat.
> Ich sag mal so, die Kombi ist den meisten Anlagen die hier vertretten sind weit überlegen, da muste schon viel geld investieren um was neues zu bekommen was da mithalten kann. TransmissionLine ist auch sehr gut ähnelt leicht ner Hornbauweise, daher auch das hohe gewicht von 55Kg pro Box, damit ist es möglich 26cm Basstreiber auch wirklich runter an die 20hz kommst. Also Tiefgang is sehr gut, die Hochton auflösung dürfte durch die Bändchen auch sehr sehr detailiert sein.
> ...



Ich danke dir für die Aufklärung und vor allem für das Original Prospekt. Also werde ich wohl mal die HD2 bestellen und die Burbrowns gleich dazu. Keine Sorge, ich hatte nicht vor sie abzugeben. Nur aus purem Interesse ob ich nicht im Mid Range bereich etwas gleichwertiges kriege hatte ich gefragt. Weil die sind wirklich groß. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Oktober 2010)

Jep die größe muss sein wegen der Transmission Line bauweise, nur so sind die im Stande nen tiefgang von 20hz zu produzieren. 
Damit du dir vorstellen kannst was Transmission Line bedeutet, hier mal nen bild zur verdeutlichung, in der Box ist ein Kanal den der Bass zurücklegen muss, je länger der weg desto tiefer kommt die Box. 
http://www.itwissen.info/bilder/aufbau-einer-transmissionsline-lautsprecherbox.png
Also bei 30hz hat wenn ich mich recht entsinne die amplitute ne länge von 11Metern, bei TL sollte der Basskanal 3/4 der Länge haben von der Amplitude. Das aber jetz nur grobe theorie, da gehört noch einiges mehr dazu. 

Letzendlich kann man sagen das TL Boxen extrem aufwändig zu bauen sind, aber wenn sie funktionieren dann hat man einen monströsen tiefgang mit sauberer Bass wiedergabe.

Edit : Hier noch das Original Datenblatt zu deinem Denon 
http://wegavision.pytalhost.com/denon90/denon90-34.jpg
Und das prospekt von damals dazu 
http://wegavision.pytalhost.com/denon90/denon90-17.jpg
http://wegavision.pytalhost.com/denon90/denon90-18.jpg

Edit ; Hier noch die erste seite von dem Quadral prospekt 
http://wegavision.pytalhost.com/quadral82/(2).jpg
und die lezte seite 
http://wegavision.pytalhost.com/quadral82/(4).jpg

So ich hau mich wech wecker klingelt bald wieder *g*


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

ist ja echt wahnsinn wenn die 20hz bei -3db schaffen meine sind da bei 33hz. hab gerade ma bei nubert geschaut die nuvero14 schafft 26hz und die nuline122 25hz


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Oktober 2010)

+- 2db  Das kommt eben durch die Transmission Line bauweise. Um das mit ner BR Box zu schaffen brauch man eben viel viel Membranfläche.


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

jo würde ich gern ma hören  bzw sovel glück haben und sowas zu "erben"


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2010)

Das is ja mal ne leckere Anlage . Die Vulkan Mk1 oder die Montan 3 (neulich bei nem Kumpel an alter Luxman-Elektronik gehört ) würde ich mir auch noch hier hin stellen .

Ich würde übrigens eine Asus Xonar Essence STX mit OPV-Mod nehmen, ich hätte da bald eine fertig gemoddete/umgebaute Karte abzugeben (mit BB 2137P als Main und LME4972ONA als Buffer). Klingt nun besser als die Serien ESI Juli@.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Oktober 2010)

Mal was neues: Bei meinem Händler kann Ich mir ab nächster Woche Dienstag bis Samstag mal die KEF XQ 40 in meinen eigenen 4 Wänden anhören, insbesondere der Vergleich zw. KEF und Klipsch wird lustig


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Oktober 2010)

na dann könne wir uns doch hoffentlich auf einen interessanten Vergleichs-Bericht freuen


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Oktober 2010)

Denke ich schon, immerhin sind das ja drei Tage. Bin Ich mal gespannt, ob sich die 3000 € für die KEF lohnen würden.


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Bin Ich mal gespannt, ob sich die 3000 € für die KEF lohnen würden.


 
Laut diesem TEST klingen die XQ 40 & die Vento 890 DC fast identisch, obwohl beide anders aufgebaut sind.

Die Vento 890 DC kannst du hingegen schon für 2000 € das Paar bekommen.

Ab Dienstag kann ich mir anhören, wie die Vento 890 DC klingt, bin gespannt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich konnte die Canton abr nicht anhören, außerdem gefällt mir Canton einfach nicht.


----------



## GW-Player (1. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem. 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem zwei Quantum 605 gekauft. Ich habe sie im Moment noch an einem Grundig V5200 (gebaut in den 90gern bei Marantz).

Mir ist jetzt nach längerem Hören aufgefallen, dass bei einem LS bei Musik komplett die hohen Töne fehlen. (von meinem empfinden her) Ich habe dann per Verstärker den Sound nur auf der einen und dann nur auf der anderen Box gestellt. Die eine hört sich merklich dumpfer an. (Als wenn der Hochtöner nicht spielt)

Jetzt habe ich gerade bei YT einfach mal einen hohen Ton gesucht. Dann hab ich wieder mit dem Balance-Regler "rumgespielt". Diesmal kommt der Ton aber bei beiden Boxen wirklich gleich. Die Mitteltöner bleiben auch komplett ruhig. Da bewegt sich nichts.

Könnte das am Amp liegen oder was könnte die Ursache sein?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. November 2010)

Kannst du nicht einen anderen Amp zum Testen anschließen ?


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2010)

Vielleicht die Potis hin.


----------



## GW-Player (1. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einen anderen Amp zum Testen anschließen ?


Ab morgen ja. Dann ist ein PMA510 im Haus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. November 2010)

Warum meckerst du dann rum ?


----------



## GW-Player (1. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Warum meckerst du dann rum ?


Wenn es nicht am Amp liegt, bringt mir der neue Amp herzlich wenig.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

Weis einer so rein zufällig bei welcher frequenz ungefähr die Resonanzfrequenz von Fensterscheiben liegt ?


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2010)

Ich würde mal auf ~"normale" Sprechstimme tippen.


----------



## GW-Player (1. November 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Weis einer so rein zufällig bei welcher frequenz ungefähr die Resonanzfrequenz von Fensterscheiben liegt ?


Das hab ich grad in einer PDF gefunden:

_*"Die Grenzfrequenz einer 4 mm dicken Glasscheibe liegt bei etwa 3125 Hz, dünnere, biegeweichere Glascheiben liegen darüber."*_


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

ah perfekt danke


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2010)

Arte spricht von 419Hz für ein Weinglas.
Dem entsprechend müsste die Frequenz einer Scheibe eigentlich deutlich darunter liegen, hier schwingt schließlich viel mehr Fläche.

Aber Grenzfrequenz ist ja auch ungleich Resonanzfrequenz wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

Also beim Weinglas hatt ich mal was von 4000hz gehört. 
Aber ich hatte auch schon vermutet das die Resonanzfrequenz weiter unter liegt 
Hab da grad was gefunden, Olstyle scheint recht zu haben 
Schulfernsehen multimedial - Multimedia - Simulationen - Kann eine Stimme Glas zerstören? 

Meine frage rührt daher obs möglich wäre mit ner bestimmten tiefen frequenz ne Fensterscheibe dermassend zum schwingen zu bringen das sie nen riss bekommt.


----------



## GW-Player (1. November 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Also beim Weinglas hatt ich mal was von 4000hz gehört.
> Aber ich hatte auch schon vermutet das die Resonanzfrequenz weiter unter liegt
> Hab da grad was gefunden, Olstyle scheint recht zu haben
> Schulfernsehen multimedial - Multimedia - Simulationen - Kann eine Stimme Glas zerstören?
> ...


Was hast du vor? o0


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. November 2010)

Kennt hier jemand die MB quart 560 A ?
Wenn ja, glaubt ihr, dass sie besser als die mb quart 980 s sind ?

mb quart 560 A
mb quart 980 S

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

Vor hab ich garnix, hintergrund auch wenn sich das jetz bisl blöd anhört und vieleicht auch unglaubwürdig, ich hab die lezten tage neue Musik bekommen, darunter sind lieder die wirklich einen bestialischen bass haben, mit dennen hab ich bisl getestet wie belastbar meine Woofer sind, 
Und vorhin hab ich mit erschrecken festgestellt das eine meiner Fensterscheiben einen Riss hat, und ich kann mir absolut nicht erklären woher dieser riss kommt. 
Wobei ich es eher für unwarscheinlich halte das ich daran schuld bin, das will ich nur absichern.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. November 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Und vorhin hab ich mit erschrecken festgestellt das eine meiner Fensterscheiben einen Riss hat, und ich kann mir absolut nicht erklären woher dieser riss kommt.
> Wobei ich es eher für unwarscheinlich halte das ich daran schuld bin, das will ich nur absichern.



Lol


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

Das ist echt kein witz, das komische ist eben auch das ich vor ner Woche definitiv keine kaputte scheibe hatte, da hatt ich die noch gepuzt und die war ok, und es ist nur die innere scheibe gerissen, die äusere ist okay zum glück.


----------



## Witcher (1. November 2010)

da hatt wohl Jemand zu laut aufgedreht


----------



## Sash (1. November 2010)

dazu wären mehr als 5000W nötig. vielleicht ein fetter vogel voll davor gedonnert oder so.


----------



## Witcher (1. November 2010)

hat hat aber gesagt das die innere Scheibe gerissen ist und es wird ja wohl kaum ein Vogel von innen gegen die Scheibe fliegen


----------



## sipsap (1. November 2010)

dann ist es doch gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich,dass du daran schuld bist.
ein ordentlicher bass lässt schon ordentlich die scheiben wackeln.wenn dann noch 
spannungen im glas vorhanden sind. ksnn es bei ausrechender bewegung durchaus knacken

edit: ein 120watt sud reicht schon für bewegungen im glas!


----------



## Sash (1. November 2010)

ok von innen nicht gelesen.. der schalldruck kann den riss vergrößern, aber die ursache selbst wird was anderes sein.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

Naja wie gesagt nen belastungstest halt gemacht weil ich halt mal wissen wollte wie sich mein einer Verstärker schlägt wenn er am Subwoofer ausgang von meinem Yamaha AVR hängt. 
Was die Wattzahl angeht, ich kanns nur vermuten aber ich denke ich hab schon auf alle Speaker insgesammt an die 500Watt drauf gepumpt mindestens. 
Aber ich kanns mir immer noch nicht so recht vorstellen. 
Das war übrigends das lied was ich genuzt hab, halt lange durchgehende Basslines.
YouTube - Bar 9 - Strung Out (HQ Vinyl Rip Full Length)

Edit ; wenn was dagegen gedonnert wäre müste man einen einschlagpunkt an der scheibe sehen, aber die ist einmal sauber quer von oben links nach unten rechts gerissen, da is also nix drauf gedonnert.


----------



## Sash (1. November 2010)

hab damals partys gegeben mit defintiv mehr leistung als das was du hast.. und da is nix passiert.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

Du ich hab auch schon meine PA extrem weit aufgerissen und da ist auch nix passiert, allerdings war der raum auch 4 mal so groß wie der jetzige. Und ich hab ja gesagt das es nur ne vermutung war das es 500watt waren, und da war halt noch lange nicht schluss.


----------



## Sash (1. November 2010)

lol 500w wie süß. wie gesagt, so ab 4-5kw kanns bei scheiben echt gefährlich werden.. überleg mal, in ner anständigen disse wie dem delta zerreissen die boxen auch keine glasscheiben, und die haben 20kw.


----------



## TAZ (1. November 2010)

Virtueller *****-Vergleich oder was?


----------



## Sash (1. November 2010)

jupp, genau das. wollte nur verdeutlichen das das glas vorher schon einen knaks gehabt haben muß. manchmal sind die so klein das man sie kaum sieht.. siehe reklame von carglass oder wie die heißen.


----------



## Witcher (1. November 2010)

geht das jetzt schon wieder loß wer hier die größte Anlage hatt oder was ?


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

Jo Sash jetz muss ich dir aber grad mal sagen das du mir grad nen bisl großkotzig rüberkommst. Mir gehts nicht um schwanzvergleich, sondern nur um die theorie ob das Möglich ist. Auserdem weist du ja nichtmal was für ne Anlage ich überhaupt daheim stehen hab, geschweige den was für Boxen ich hab. Und damit will ich hier auch nicht angeben, das hab ich noch nie und werd ich auch nie machen.

Auserdem hast in der Disse jemals ne große Glasscheibe von 1*2metern gesehen ?


----------



## Sash (1. November 2010)

jo hab ich.. und ich wollte nicht angeben.. wäre ja toll wenn mir das delta gehören würde, dann hätte ich aber nicht das rockzelt geschlossen. wie gesagt, die haben wums, und da gehen keine gläser oder so zu bruch.


----------



## sinthor4s (1. November 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Virtueller *****-Vergleich oder was?



Nicht wirklich... an einem Vergleich sind 2 Parteien beteiligt.
Ich sehe aber nur Sash prahlen.

Ich denke es könnte durchaus passieren das man mit 500W
eine Scheibe anknacksen kann, wenn Track und Raumgröße "stimmen".


----------



## Sash (1. November 2010)

ja bei 4qm vielleicht.. glaub ich aber weniger. ab 12 jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## sinthor4s (1. November 2010)

Es geht nicht nur um die Grundfläche sondern auch um die 
Raumhöhe und um das Wandmaterial.


----------



## TAZ (1. November 2010)

Betreffende Personen haben sich schon angesprochen gefühlt.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

Ich denke der knackpunkt is nicht nur die Raumgröße sondern auch die Membranfläche und die is bei mir eben nicht grad klein. 

Ganze problem an der sache ist einfach nur, ob es sich lohnt da die versicherung einzuschalten, den so ne Scheibe vom Wintergarten ist nicht grad billig.

PS Raumhöhe standart ca 2,50meter, Material der Wände Massive Backsteine und Decke und Boden Stahlbeton. 
Allerdings dort wo das Fenster drinne sizt ist es nur nen Holzrahmen in dem die Fenster sitzen, da es wie gesagt nen Wintergarten ist, Eine Wand vom Zimmer besteht quasi aus Fensterscheiben die in einem Holzrahmen sitzen, die scheiben sind übrigends alle unterschiedlich groß, auch ein grund warum ich denke das nur eine scheibe kaputt ist weil die durch die verschiedenen größen auch verschiedene Resonanzfrequenzen haben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. November 2010)

Wie oft denn noch? Es kommt nicht auf die Leistung an die der Amp ausspuckt, sondern auf den Schalldruck der aus den LS rauskommt. Und bei Wirkungsgradstarken LS bekommt man auch schon mit wenig Leistung erhebliche Schalldrücke. Immer dieses Watt-geprahle  mein Amp hat 2x45W und kann mir trotzdem das Gehör wegpusten...


----------



## Sash (1. November 2010)

wie mans auch hindreht, ich glaub da nicht dran. und hört auf mit dem angeben wollen. das hab ich nicht nötig, die zeit mit den partys und soviele kw's wie möglich hab ich hinter mir. ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen, ausser bullen ist nix passiert.


----------



## Sash (1. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch? Es kommt nicht auf die Leistung an die der Amp ausspuckt, sondern auf den Schalldruck der aus den LS rauskommt. Und bei Wirkungsgradstarken LS bekommt man auch schon mit wenig Leistung erhebliche Schalldrücke. Immer dieses Watt-geprahle  mein Amp hat 2x45W und kann mir trotzdem das Gehör wegpusten...


 ja das stimmt schon, aber bei einer bestimmten größe ist der druck auch viel höher.


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2010)

Rumgeprahle lassen und Doppelposts vermeiden, danke, ich glaube wir haben alle verstanden was du uns mitteilen möchstest.


Mich wurmt gerade eher das mein Kenwood nach einer "kleinen Pegelpartie" eben jetzt sporadisch den linken Kanal ausfallen lässt ...


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch? Es kommt nicht auf die Leistung an die der Amp ausspuckt, sondern auf den Schalldruck der aus den LS rauskommt. Und bei Wirkungsgradstarken LS bekommt man auch schon mit wenig Leistung erhebliche Schalldrücke. Immer dieses Watt-geprahle  mein Amp hat 2x45W und kann mir trotzdem das Gehör wegpusten...



Eben dazu kommt halt noch das nen Basshorn sowieso nen sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad hat.


----------



## Blutstoff (1. November 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Vor hab ich garnix, hintergrund auch wenn sich das jetz bisl blöd anhört und vieleicht auch unglaubwürdig, ich hab die lezten tage neue Musik bekommen, darunter sind lieder die wirklich einen bestialischen bass haben, mit dennen hab ich bisl getestet wie belastbar meine Woofer sind,
> Und vorhin hab ich mit erschrecken festgestellt das eine meiner Fensterscheiben einen Riss hat, und ich kann mir absolut nicht erklären woher dieser riss kommt.
> Wobei ich es eher für unwarscheinlich halte das ich daran schuld bin, das will ich nur absichern.


 
So in etwa das gleiche ist mir auch schon passiert. Habe meinen B&W DB1 mal aus Jux in unserem Versorgungsraum (für Heizanlage etc. mit guter Dämmung) im Keller "spielen" lassen. Der Raum ist ca. 10 m² groß und hat knapp unter der Decke ein kleines Fenster. Also Rocco laut aufgedreht und es dauerte keine Minute bis sich ein schöner langer Riss einmal quer durch das Fensterglas zog. Bei entsprechendem Raum/Wattverhältnis (oder ordentlichem Schalldruck) überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. November 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> So in etwa das gleiche ist mir auch schon passiert. Habe meinen B&W DB1 mal aus Jux in unserem Versorgungsraum (für Heizanlage etc. mit guter Dämmung) im Keller "spielen" lassen. Der Raum ist ca. 10 m² groß und hat knapp unter der Decke ein kleines Fenster. Also Rocco laut aufgedreht und es dauerte keine Minute bis sich ein schöner langer Riss einmal quer durch das Fensterglas zog. Bei entsprechendem Raum/Wattverhältnis (oder ordentlichem Schalldruck) überhaupt kein Problem.



Locker flockig geht sowas. Ein Kumpel von mir hat im Auto irgendweine Anlage gehabt, mit 2 30 cm Woofern. Durch den Druckkammereffekt hats die komplette Heckscheibe rausgedonnert - und die Scheibe war heil.

@dfence: Wie groß ist der Riss? Kannste mal n Bild schießen?

@sash: Du bist wie immer... Einfach nur zum lachen sowas.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. November 2010)

naja der riss geht einmal quer durch die scheibe, ca 1meter lang grob geschäzt, im moment steht halb nen schrank davor ( daher kann ich ausschliesen das was gegen die scheibe geknallt ist ) allerdings probier ich morgen mal bei Tageslicht nen Bild davon zu machen. Ich muss die scheibe eh vermessen damit ich mir nen kostenvoranschlag vom Fensterbauer einholen kann.


----------



## Lee (2. November 2010)

Mal eine Frage:
Ist ein größeres Stereodreieck grundsätzlich immer empfehlenswert? Ich habe neulich einmal anstelle meines rund 1,60m Dreieck, ein 2m Dreieick aufgebaut und es klang schon sehr anders. Ob es wirklich besser war kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, weil ich zu wenig Zeit zum testen hatte bevor ich weggefahren bin. 

Mich interessiert jetzt eher, ob man allgemein sagen kann, größer ist besser. Gegen Ende des Jahres wird bei mir eine größere Baumaßnahme durchgeführt werden, welche das Zimmer größer und höher macht (der Dachboden wird aufgelößt und ich bekomme teilweise gut 1 Meter mehr Höhe). Dadurch habe ich dann deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten was die Aufstellung der Lautsprecher betrifft. Wahrscheinlich kann ich dann sogar mehr als 2m aufbauen. Zur Zeit kann ich nicht einmal das praktikabel umsetzen.

Edit: Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen. Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen, dass man bei dröhnenden Bässen das Bassreflexloch zustopfen soll. Ich habe zwar keine dröhnenden Bässe, aber gegen mehr Präzision hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Was für Nachteile hätte man durch das zustopfen?

Edit2: Gibt es noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten möglichst kostengünstig den Klang zu verbessern ohne die Lautsprecher zu tauschen? Dank meiner Kopfhörer fangen meine Lautsprecher leider an mir nicht mehr so gut zu gefallen, aber ich möchte mir sobald auch keine neuen Lautsprecher kaufen, weil der Verkauf enorm aufwendig und verlustreich wäre und neue Boxen einfach sehr viel kosten. Aufstellung macht enorm viel aus, das habe ich schon gemerkt. Mittlerweile spiele ich auch jeden Ton über meine Xonar DX, welche über ASIO betrieben wird ab. Zwischen Xonar und Onboard höre ich allerdings nur minimale Unterschiede. Bei der Xonar ist lediglich der Bass etwas kräftiger, wobei der mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig ist.

Edit3: Entschuldigt, dass ich immer so blöde Fragen stelle.


----------



## TAZ (2. November 2010)

Das Bassrefelexloch kannst du zwar zustopfen, aber du wirst dann "weniger" Bass haben, es wird einfach leiser.


----------



## sipsap (2. November 2010)

ihr vergesst die scheibe leute! bei der fertigung können spannungen im material entstehen. dadurch ist jede schiebe anders! ganzen zu schweigen von der bauart des gesamten fensters(hat die scheibe spielraum die schwingungen auszugleichen etc.).das macht vergleiche wie 'bei mir ist bei viel mehr leistung/schalldruck/lautstärke noch nie was passiert' völlig überflüssig.


----------



## nfsgame (2. November 2010)

@Lee: Die Veränderung des Klangs kann auch durch eine veränderte Anregung der Raummoden herführen durch den anderen Aufstellungsort der Lautsprecher.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. November 2010)

So, die KEF sind da. 

Optisch eine echte Bombe, Bilder habe Ich gemacht, kommen aber erst später.
Klanglich auch echt gut, aber viel Unterschied zu den RF 82 besteht überraschenderweise nicht, sie klingen ähnlich.

Weitere, genauere Beschreibungen folgen noch.


----------



## GW-Player (2. November 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem.
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem zwei Quantum 605 gekauft. Ich habe sie im Moment noch an einem Grundig V5200 (gebaut in den 90gern bei Marantz).
> ...


Neuer Amp, altes Problem...

Hab gerade den PMA510AE angeschlossen, trotzdem funktioniert bei dem einen LS scheinbar der Hochtöner nicht.

Mal eine Verständnisfrage: Spielen die beiden Mitteltöner hohe Töne garnicht oder nur sehr leise?


----------



## The_Freak (2. November 2010)

Meines Wissen nach so halb halb, wenn es heißt "3000 hertz Übergangsfreqzenz zum Hochtöner", dann spielt der Mitteltöner bis 3000hertz linear und danach greift die Frequenzweiche ein und korrigiert jede weitere (höhere) Oktave um 24 dezibel nach unten um den Mitteltöner zu entlasten, ob das bei dir jetzt genauso sein muss weiß ich nicht, aber soweit gesagt sollte der Mitteltöner auch nicht unbedingt in der Lage sein z.B. die 10000hz zu spielen...


----------



## GW-Player (2. November 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Meines Wissen nach so halb halb, wenn es heißt "3000 hertz Übergangsfreqzenz zum Hochtöner", dann spielt der Mitteltöner bis 3000hertz linear und danach greift die Frequenzweiche ein und korrigiert jede weitere (höhere) Oktave um 24 dezibel nach unten um den Mitteltöner zu entlasten, ob das bei dir jetzt genauso sein muss weiß ich nicht, aber soweit gesagt sollte der Mitteltöner auch nicht unbedingt in der Lage sein z.B. die 10000hz zu spielen...


Hab grad mit der Service-Hotline von Hirsch+Ille-Technik gesprochen (die sind noch bis 20 Uhr zu erreichen ). Problem gefunden und behoben. Am Anschlussterminal war eine Klemme rausgerutscht.


----------



## TAZ (2. November 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Meines Wissen nach so halb halb, wenn es heißt "3000 hertz Übergangsfreqzenz zum Hochtöner", dann spielt der Mitteltöner bis 3000hertz linear und danach greift die Frequenzweiche ein und korrigiert jede weitere (höhere) Oktave um 24 dezibel nach unten um den Mitteltöner zu entlasten, ob das bei dir jetzt genauso sein muss weiß ich nicht, aber soweit gesagt sollte der Mitteltöner auch nicht unbedingt in der Lage sein z.B. die 10000hz zu spielen...



Um wieviel dB die Flanke (auch Flankensteilheit) abfällt hängt von der Ordnung der Frequenzweiche ab, bei 24dB hast du schon verdammt gute Weichen.

Siehe hierzu: Frequenzweiche ? Wikipedia


----------



## nfsgame (2. November 2010)

Ob 24dB/O gut oder schlecht sind lässt sich so nicht sagen. Kommt auf den Lautsprecher an (Chassis, Schallwand, alles spielt dort mit rein). Zum einen wird Steilflankig getrennt, es dreht aber auch mächtig an der akustischen Phase was auch wieder kompensiert werden möchte.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. November 2010)

> Hab grad mit der Service-Hotline von Hirsch+Ille-Technik gesprochen (die sind noch bis 20 Uhr zu erreichen ). Problem gefunden und behoben. Am Anschlussterminal war eine Klemme rausgerutscht.



Haha, Bi-Wiring-Terminals können schon mal tückisch sein ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. November 2010)

Je länger Ich die KEF höre, desto besser gefallen Sie mir


----------



## GW-Player (2. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Je länger Ich die KEF höre, desto besser gefallen Sie mir


Je länger du die KEF hörst, desto mehr gerät dein Bankkonto ins Schwitzen 

@AFI: Schadenfreude is was schönes, ne?


----------



## Domowoi (2. November 2010)

Ich hab jetzt seit kurzem ein 5.1 Headset.
Das natürlich an die onBoard Soundkarte angesteckt, weil sonst keine andere zur Verfügung steht.
Nun meine Frage ist es normal das die Rear irgendwie weniger Bass haben oder ist das der schlechten Soundkarte geschuldet?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. November 2010)

> Je länger Ich die KEF höre, desto besser gefallen Sie mir



Ja, die Ohren gewöhnen sich leider viel zu schnell an guten Klang ^^


----------



## Witcher (2. November 2010)

@ devil-x besonders optisch finde ich die KEF sehr ansprechend


----------



## nyso (2. November 2010)

Hey, habt ihr den hier schon gesehen? Nettes Teil
Onkyo TX-SR308 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

die LS anschlüsse gehen garnet...


----------



## GW-Player (2. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> die LS anschlüsse gehen garnet...


Warum?


----------



## TAZ (2. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Hey, habt ihr den hier schon gesehen? Nettes Teil
> Onkyo TX-SR308 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Naja halt absolute Einsteigerklasse...würde ich mir nicht hinstellen...
Aber die Ausstattung ist halt echt okay für den Preis.


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Warum?



Naja Front Ls zum schrauben sind ok aber der Rest . Klar kann man für den Preis net viel erwarten, da würde ich mir aber lieber nen gerbauchten holen wenn ich nicht mehr geld ausgeben will


----------



## TAZ (2. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ob 24dB/O gut oder schlecht sind lässt sich so nicht sagen. Kommt auf den Lautsprecher an (Chassis, Schallwand, alles spielt dort mit rein). Zum einen wird Steilflankig getrennt, es dreht aber auch mächtig an der akustischen Phase was auch wieder kompensiert werden möchte.



Nunja da der Schaltungsaufwand erheblich steigt (vgl. 6db zu 24db Flankensteilheit) wird niemand aus Spass so eine Weiche zu einem x-beliebigen LS konstruieren...
Vondaher würdeich davon ausgehen dass jemand der sowas verbaut weiß was er tut.


----------



## nyso (2. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Naja Front Ls zum schrauben sind ok aber der Rest . Klar kann man für den Preis net viel erwarten, da würde ich mir aber lieber nen gerbauchten holen wenn ich nicht mehr geld ausgeben will



Was meint ihr, ist der besser als mein Denon PMA 560? Oder ist der 20 Jahre alte Denon besser?


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

naja für was nutzt du ihn ? und passt dir irgendwas an deinem denon nicht mehr? bzw fehlt dir was?


----------



## TAZ (2. November 2010)

Ich glaub ein ehemaliger 750,- DM Verstärker spielt sicherlich ein paar Klassen über einem 200,- € Receiver...


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Ich glaub ein ehemaliger 750,- DM Verstärker spielt sicherlich ein paar Klassen über einem 200,- € Receiver...



das schon deswegen frag ich ja warum er wechseln will , kann ja auch sein das was dran leicht defekt ist.


----------



## sipsap (2. November 2010)

mal ne frage zu nem onkyo tx-ds575: der soll angeblich mal rund 1200DM gekostet haben(weiß zufällig jmd od das stimmt?).der dürfte, wenn er noch im 1a-zustand ist, doch heute noch ganz gut sein!?
sind 50€ für nen gebrauchten okay?

mfg sipsap


----------



## nyso (2. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> das schon deswegen frag ich ja warum er wechseln will , kann ja auch sein das was dran leicht defekt ist.



Ne, defekt ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann gar nichts, aber er hat halt diese ganzen Extras nicht. HDMI etc.....


----------



## GW-Player (3. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ne, defekt ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann gar nichts, aber er hat halt diese ganzen Extras nicht. HDMI etc.....



Brauchst du diese Extras denn? Soweit ich weiß, hast du doch "nur" die Supreme 1000 an deinem Denon. Der sollte eigentlich reichen. Für nen Receiver sollte man imho schon etwas mehr investieren.


----------



## nyso (3. November 2010)

Die Frage nach dem "Brauchst du das wirklich?" ist bei Hobbys immer so eine Sache
Klar reicht der Verstärker für die Boxen locker aus, also leistungstechnisch. Da ist der alte Denon vllt. sogar besser als der Onkyo. Ansonsten könnten aber die ganzen Spielereien noch für besseren Klang sorgen, oder?


----------



## p00nage (3. November 2010)

du hast doch nur Stereo oder? hast du vor auf 5.1 auszubauen ? ansonsten würde ich mir immer nur nen stereoverstärker holen.


----------



## TAZ (3. November 2010)

Der Onkyo wird durch seine digitalen Eingänge ja nicht besser klingen als der Denon... Imo muss man für einen AVR schon mindestens 400€ ausgeben damit man länger was davon hat.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ja, die Ohren gewöhnen sich leider viel zu schnell an guten Klang ^^



Aber so ein riesiger Unterschied zu den Klipsch besthet nicht - wahrscheinlich limitiert der AVR da.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2010)

So grad mal probiert nen Bild vom Riss meiner Scheibe zu machen, klappt leider nicht so wie ich es mir wünsche, war auch zufaul jetz den schrank bzw mein Wintergarten umzuräumen das ich direkt dran komme, nen bisl was erkennt man.


----------



## Witcher (3. November 2010)

man sieht den Riss doch ganz gut


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2010)

Stimmt, jetz wo ich mir das Bild am Rechner angeschaut hab sieht man es wirklich ganz gut, da merkt man mal wieder wie arg der unterschied vom Laptop Bildschirm zum guten Flachbildschirm ist, und wie blind ich bin


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. November 2010)

@Hai: Geiles Rack hast du da... Was ist das für eins?  von Spectral?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. November 2010)

> Aber so ein riesiger Unterschied zu den Klipsch besthet nicht - wahrscheinlich limitiert der AVR da.



Das glaub ich dir gern, es ist ja bekannt, dass man ab einer gewissen Klasse für jedes winzige bisschen besseren Klang dann exorbitant mehr Geld auf den Tisch legen muss. Warum dein Denon limitieren sollte kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, aber vielleicht kannst du dir ja bei deinem HiFi-Fachhändler mal noch nen schönen Stereo-Amp leihen um das mal auszutesten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir gern, es ist ja bekannt, dass man ab einer gewissen Klasse für jedes winzige bisschen besseren Klang dann exorbitant mehr Geld auf den Tisch legen muss. Warum dein Denon limitieren sollte kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, aber vielleicht kannst du dir ja bei deinem HiFi-Fachhändler mal noch nen schönen Stereo-Amp leihen um das mal auszutesten.



Mittlerweile hat sich das Blatt gewendet... Der Unterschied ist dann riesig, wenn man von Arbeit kommt und nur mit der KEF hört. Dann schaltet man auf die Klipsch um und Bumms. Es klingt verwaschen, der Bass brabbelt zwar, aber jegliche Details sind weg...

Unterm Strich sind die KEF mittlerweile echt klasse. Klipsch bekommt 60 %, wenn die KEF 100 % bekommt. 

Besonders fällt das uaf, dass der AVR limitert, wenn heftige Bassschläge kommen. Bei der Klipsch fällt es nicht ganz so sehr auf, die meistert der Denon noch. Bei den KEF knickt er klanglich in den Höhen etwas weg, es verliert an Glanz und Spritzigkeit. 

Muss nur noch am Preis der KEF etwas gehen... da muss Ich morgen mal das Telefon schwingen. 

Edit: kannst ja mal nach Zschopau kommen, da darfste dir die KEF + Klipsch mal anhören.


----------



## Hai0815 (3. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Hai: Geiles Rack hast du da... Was ist das für eins?  von Spectral?



hai,
jep, ist von Spectral - Model "High End"
und das wars leider auch vom Preis her - aber ich hab mich so verliebt in das Ding, ich wollte kein anderes mehr haben...

Deshalb habe ich es mit blutendem Herz und von viel blutenderem Geldbeutel gekauft


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. November 2010)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich es mit blutendem Herz und von viel blutenderem Geldbeutel gekauft



Preislich =


----------



## Hai0815 (3. November 2010)

oh ja... und wie  hihi..

aber mir gefällts halt auch sehr gut


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. November 2010)

Die KEF vom Händler gebe Ich wieder zurück. Wir konnten uns beim preis nicht einigen... Wie der Zufall so will, bekomme Ich gebraucht für 1900 € ein Paar KEF XQ 40 in Ahorn.


----------



## p00nage (4. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Die KEF vom Händler gebe Ich wieder zurück. Wir konnten uns beim preis nicht einigen... Wie der Zufall so will, bekomme Ich gebraucht für 1900 € ein Paar KEF XQ 40 in Ahorn.



glückwunsch


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Die KEF vom Händler gebe Ich wieder zurück. Wir konnten uns beim preis nicht einigen... Wie der Zufall so will, bekomme Ich gebraucht für 1900 € ein Paar KEF XQ 40 in Ahorn.



Na dann mein Glückwunsch zu den neuen Lautsprechern. Echt feine Teile hast du dir rausgesucht, auch wenn mir KEF von der Abstimmung her nicht gefällt. Aber das ist ja nunmal Geschmackssache. Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit den beiden


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. November 2010)

Ihr könnt mir ja gratulieren, wenn Sie hoffentlich bald da sind 

Die KEF XQ Serie ist tonal total anders abgestimmt als die iQ Serie, nicht vergessen


----------



## sipsap (6. November 2010)

sipsap schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu nem onkyo tx-ds575: der soll angeblich mal rund 1200DM gekostet haben.der dürfte, wenn er noch im 1a-zustand ist, doch heute noch ganz gut sein!?
> sind 50€ für nen gebrauchten okay?
> 
> mfg sipsap



ich zitiere mich an dieser stelle mal selber.
wär nett, wenn einer von euch seine meinung dazu äußern könnte(möchte nich extra nen thread auf machen).

schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. November 2010)

Jaja passt schon.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. November 2010)

Welchen D/A-Wandler könnt ihr mir für den Anschluss meines PCs an den Verstärker empfehlen ? 
Er sollte natürlich besser sein, als meine jetzige Xonar DX


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. November 2010)

Wozu? Wieder so ne grandiose idee von dir...


----------



## Mr_Blonde (7. November 2010)

sipsap schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich an dieser stelle mal selber.
> wär nett, wenn einer von euch seine meinung dazu äußern könnte(möchte nich extra nen thread auf machen).
> 
> schon mal danke im voraus.



Jo, der 575 ist echt gut. Ich habe ihn mir damals gekauft und mich bisher immer noch nicht von ihm getrennt. Der war damals für 1200EUR ne echte Sensation. Heutzutage sind auch preisgünstigere Receiver besser ausgestattet(HDMI, HD Surround, 7.1), aber klanglich ist der immer noch super. Für 50EUR kannst Du echt nichts besseres kriegen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2010)

@ > Devil-X < : 
1. Brauche ich keine spezielle Soundkarte mehr
2. Könnte ich den Weg von 5m ohne klangliche Verluste überbrücken


----------



## nyso (7. November 2010)

5m 2,5mm Oehlbach-Kupferkabel = keine klanglichen Verluste


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ > Devil-X < :
> 1. Brauche ich keine spezielle Soundkarte mehr
> 2. Könnte ich den Weg von 5m ohne klangliche Verluste überbrücken



Und bei welcher Anlage hört man deiner Meinung nach die klanglcihen Verluste zw. Soka und DAC-Wandler?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2010)

Ich rede von einem Cinch-Kabel


----------



## nyso (7. November 2010)

Auch bei einem Chinchkabel gibt es da garantiert keine Verluste^^ Zumindest nicht bei meinen Alles ab 7-10€ aufwärts sollte 5m locker ohne Klangverluste packen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich rede von einem Cinch-Kabel



Ich versth den Sinn absolut nicht. Du weißt schon, was ein DAC Wandler macht und wie man ihn einsetzt, oder?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2010)

Ja, man schickt ein digitales Signal rein und es kommt ein analoges raus, was in den Verstärker kommt


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. November 2010)

Ja und was soll das bei deiner Anlage bringen? Richtig - nichts.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2010)

Warum bringt das nix ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. November 2010)

Was hast du gleich nochmal für Boxen und Amp?

Erst wenn diese Komponenten hochwertig sind, bringts etwas. aber ein guter DAC kostet mindestens 400 €, meist liegen die auch bei lockeren 1000 €.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2010)

Harman Kardon HK6500 + mb quart 850S, die bald durch bessere ersetzt werden


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. November 2010)

Lohnt sich absolut nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2010)

Ok, das Hauptpoblem ist, dass meine ganze Musik auf meinem PC gespeichert ist. Ich möchte aber nicht von dem Platz meines PC Musik hören sonder von meiner Couch aus 
Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür ?


----------



## Chrismettal (7. November 2010)

wegen chinch kabel, war bei galileo n bericht, das Teuerste überhaupt gegen das Billigste überhaupt was sie finden konnten. sowohl hörbar als auch messbar KEIN unterschied
 also es macht keinen unterschied laut galileo ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (7. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ok, das Hauptpoblem ist, dass meine ganze Musik auf meinem PC gespeichert ist. Ich möchte aber nicht von dem Platz meines PC Musik hören sonder von meiner Couch aus
> Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür ?



Fernbedienung fürn PC   Versteh dein problem nicht, entweder du stellst den PC zur anlage, oder die Anlage zum PC, oder du legst nen langes kabel und steuerst den PC mit ner FB. Gibt doch soviel möglichkeiten.


----------



## iceman650 (7. November 2010)

Ich glaube er meint, wie er die Musik auf den Amp bekommt oder?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. November 2010)

Mit nem Kabel ? *gg*


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2010)

Ne, ich würde gerne sowas wie die Oberfläche von iTunes auf meinem Fernseher haben, also sowas wie ein Netzwerkplayer...

Das Problem ist bei diesen Playern, dass die Songs immer in endlos langen Listen dargestellt sind, die sowas von shice sind


----------



## Lee (7. November 2010)

Dann schließ deinen Fernseher als Monitor an deinen PC an...
Und ein paar Kompromisse muss man halt auch eingehen können...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2010)

Ein 5m HDMI-Kabel ? Au ja...


----------



## TAZ (7. November 2010)

Zune Software?
Windows Media Center?
Dafür bekommst du auch ohne Probleme Fernbedienungen.
In jedem Fall musst du aber deinen MP3s ordentliche Tags (also Künstler/Interpret/Album/Genre usw. usf.) verpassen.

Das machst du am besten mit Mp3tag - der universelle Tag Editor (ID3v2, MP4, OGG, FLAC, ...)



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ein 5m HDMI-Kabel ? Au ja...



Ist absolut kein Problem...ist ja auch ne digitale Verbindung...
Boaahh ehhh du willst keine anderen Lösungen akzeptieren, oder?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2010)

Doch will ich 

Du hast recht, so werde ich es machen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2010)

Achso noch ne Frage :

Wenn ich den PC mit HDMI übertrage, werden ja auch Audio-Signale an den Fernseher übertragen. Soll ich dann den PC nochmal extra mit dem Vertstärker oder das Signal aus dem Fernseher mit dem Verstärker verbinden ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Achso noch ne Frage :
> 
> Wenn ich den PC mit HDMI übertrage, werden ja auch Audio-Signale an den Fernseher übertragen. Soll ich dann den PC nochmal extra mit dem Vertstärker oder das Signal aus dem Fernseher mit dem Verstärker verbinden ?



Ist doch total Bockwurst.

Du hast Probleme, das gibts echt gar nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. November 2010)

Warum ist das egal ?
Der HDMI-Sound läuft nicht über die Soka, wenn ich das Cinch-Kabel aber noch anschließe, wird die Soka doch gebraucht


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2010)

Hat dein Verstärker einen HDMI-In? NEIN!
Wenn du vom TV in den Amp gehst ist die DA-Wandlung im TV die Schwachstelle.


----------



## juve619 (8. November 2010)

Kann ich mit einer Asus Xonar D1 auf meinem Sennheiser PC 131 Headset ( Stereo ) einen 3D Suroundklang erzeugen, der mir beim Spielen hilft herauszufinden aus welcher Richtung Gegner kommen?


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2010)

Das Headset ist zu schlecht für die Soundkarte, eine Xonar DG/DS oder eine Auzentech X-Studio reicht da locker. Allerdings werden die Sennheiser auch so nicht genug Raumabbildung hinbekommen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat dein Verstärker einen HDMI-In? NEIN!
> Wenn du vom TV in den Amp gehst ist die DA-Wandlung im TV die Schwachstelle.



Es sei denn, der TV kann digital ausgeben.


----------



## GaAm3r (8. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand gute Inear Kopfhörer unter 40-50 € nennen ?
Die sollten diese Nupsis dran haben http://www.leon-hoerner.de/typo3temp/pics/d2889abf66.jpg


----------



## nyso (8. November 2010)

Bei Mediamarkt/Saturn etc. gibt es Sennheiser für unter 30€. Die machen Spaß, sind aber dem Preis entsprechend Meilenweit von 100€ InEars entfernt.
Die gibts auch bei Amazon, einfach mal suchen.


----------



## GaAm3r (8. November 2010)

Das ist es ja ich habe schon die Sennheiser Seite durchforstet 
Gibt es eigentlich 2.5 auf 3.5 Klinkenstecker ?
Ich habe einen originalen von Apple hier (habe auch ein Iphone) und der macht nur Mono ...
Habe nämlich schon die 70 € inear von Sennheiser  nur die passen halt (2.5) nicht .....

Wo sind denn die Unterschiede ?
Ist immer alles besser ?
Also Resonanz Schallpegel Ohm ?


----------



## Chrismettal (8. November 2010)

Ja ich hab auch 30€ inear sennheiser, war auch aufkleber von pcgh "spartipp" drauf


CX200 Street II 

heissen die 

kann ich voll weiterempfehlen


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2010)

Wie kommst du auf 2,5? Standarts sind 3,5mm Klinke (Wie am Onboard) und 5,25mm Klinke (Im Profibereich als symmetrische Verbindung oder halt als assymmetrische Stereoverbindung für Kopfhörer).


----------



## nyso (8. November 2010)

1,5 oder 2,5mm gibts auch, mein Nokia hat das z.B.


----------



## GaAm3r (8. November 2010)

Nein ich mein ich brauch einen Adapter von 2.5 auf 3.5 weil mein altes Nokia auch 2.5 hatte und dafür hatte ich die teuren Kopfhörer .


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

gibts, must nur mal bei google schauen


----------



## Namaker (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lieder von Hirntot sind fast nur im Bereich von 10-14, manche Alben sind jedoch auch niedriger, je nachdem, was sie damit ausdrücken wollen.


----------



## Michael2812 (8. November 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

da hier mehr los ist versuch ichs einfach mal 
Suche einen Adaper von z.B. einem iPhone Headset ala Bose MIE2i auf Boxen Ausgang und Mikrofon Eingang, also von Klinkeneingang auf 2 mal Ausgang sozusagen.


----------



## sinthor4s (9. November 2010)

Michael2812 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> da hier mehr los ist versuch ichs einfach mal
> Suche einen Adaper von z.B. einem iPhone Headset ala Bose MIE2i auf Boxen Ausgang und Mikrofon Eingang, also von Klinkeneingang auf 2 mal Ausgang sozusagen.



Meinst du damit einen Adapter, mit dem du ein "normales" Headset
anschließen kannst?
In dem Fall müsste dieser Adapter abhilfe schaffen:
Caseking.de » Sound » Zubehör » Steelseries Mobile Device Adapter


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. November 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Die Lieder von Hirntot sind fast nur im Bereich von 10-14, manche Alben sind jedoch auch niedriger, je nachdem, was sie damit ausdrücken wollen.



Toll. Und?


----------



## juve619 (10. November 2010)

Eine Frage:
habe gerade die Asus Xonar eingebaut und komischerweise kommt beim Windowssoundtest für 5.1 aus den beiden Vorderen Boxen die geräusche für die Hinteren und Center raus.
Auch bei Musik laufen nur die Vordersten obwohl ich 5.1 eingestellt habe.

Hat jemand eine Idee???


----------



## Sash (10. November 2010)

falsch angeschlossen?


----------



## juve619 (10. November 2010)

Ne die Karte ist ja hinten beschriftet. 
Ich habe auch ein nachhallen in den Lautsprechern z.b. beim klicken


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. November 2010)

Weiß jemand, wo man so etwas: HQ High-Quality-Adapter 1 Cinchstecker auf 2 Kupplungen vergoldet - die nadel - Ihr Onlineshop fuer HiFi-Zubehoer und mehr

Für Bananenstecker her bekommt? Also 2 x Bananensteckerkupplung auf 1 x Bananenstecker.


----------



## Chrismettal (10. November 2010)

juve619 schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> habe gerade die Asus Xonar eingebaut und komischerweise kommt beim Windowssoundtest für 5.1 aus den beiden Vorderen Boxen die geräusche für die Hinteren und Center raus.
> Auch bei Musik laufen nur die Vordersten obwohl ich 5.1 eingestellt habe.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee???



Hast du im Xonar treiber auf 5.1 eingestellt ? war mein erster fehler 
also im windows wars auf 5.1 aber im xonar menü wars noch auf stereo


----------



## sinthor4s (10. November 2010)

EDIT: cinch statt bananas gefunden...
http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Cartec-Y-...AU/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1289427007&sr=8-15


----------



## p00nage (10. November 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Ich glaub so etwas könnte dem entsprechen:
> Hama Cartec Y-Adapter 2 Cinch-Kupplungen inkl.: Amazon.de: Elektronik



er will es aber nicht für cinch sondern für bananas , was für was brauchst du das eig ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. November 2010)

Ich brauch das, weil ich mir ein bi-amping Kabel basteln will, sollte der neue Amp. Aber kein biamp können, brauch ich so einen Adapter


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. November 2010)

Und was soll das bringen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. November 2010)

Denk doch mal nach: Ich will mir n Bi-Amp Kabel basteln. Hat der neue Verstärker kein Bi-Amping, hängen 2 Leiter dämlich in der Luft rum.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Denk doch mal nach: Ich will mir n Bi-Amp Kabel basteln. Hat der neue Verstärker kein Bi-Amping, hängen 2 Leiter dämlich in der Luft rum.



Aber es ist doch an Lautsprechern Standardmäßig ne Brücke fixiert...die du nutzn solltest!? Oder was meinst du nun direkt??? verstehe die Frage nicht ganz denke ich???


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. November 2010)

Für Bi-Amping braucht man 2 Endstufen, vielleicht hat er ja einen zusätzlichen Leistungsverstärker den er an Pre-Out anschliessen möchte.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. November 2010)

der Moloch schrieb:


> Für Bi-Amping braucht man 2 Endstufen, vielleicht hat er ja einen zusätzlichen Leistungsverstärker den er an Pre-Out anschliessen möchte.



Aber obs sich das soo toll anhört wage ich zu bezweifeln!?


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. November 2010)

Es wird dabei jeweils ein Verstärker für den niedrigen und hohen Frequenzbereich eingesetzt, dies "kann" die Klangqualität verbessern.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. November 2010)

der Moloch schrieb:


> Es wird dabei jeweils ein Verstärker für den niedrigen und hohen Frequenzbereich eingesetzt, dies "kann" die Klangqualität verbessern.



Ich weiß schon ganz gut bescheid...brauchst mir nicht erklären wie das rein technisch funzt...aber bei ihm scheint es eine provisorische Sache zu sein...weis nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll!?


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. November 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon ganz gut bescheid...brauchst mir nicht erklären wie das rein technisch funzt.


 
Na dann is ja gut.



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> aber bei ihm scheint es eine provisorische Sache zu sein...weis nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll!?


 
Dazu wird sich Devil wohl noch äussern.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. November 2010)

Genau...will einfach mal meine Neugier befriedigen....


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. November 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon ganz gut bescheid...brauchst mir nicht erklären wie das rein technisch funzt...aber bei ihm scheint es eine provisorische Sache zu sein...weis nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll!?



Wie meinstn das? Provisorisch? Eher Präventiv 

Erstmal müssen meine KEF ankommen....


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wie meinstn das? Provisorisch? Eher Präventiv
> 
> Erstmal müssen meine KEF ankommen....



Ja so ähnlich....

Ach Kef´s sind es geworden ja...finde ich spontan schon mal um einiges besser als die alten schon nicht alleine weil sie alle durchweg meist gut verarbeitet sind...

Mach ja schnell mit bildern...


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2010)

Ich versteh dass eher so das er vorher Bi-Wiring betrieben hat und jetzt bei einem Verstärker der keinen A und B Ausgang hat den einzelnen Ausgang des Verstärkers wieder auf die beiden Leitungen splitten will.
Aber warten wir es mal ab.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich versteh dass eher so das er vorher Bi-Wiring betrieben hat und jetzt bei einem Verstärker der keinen A und B Ausgang hat den einzelnen Ausgang des Verstärkers wieder auf die beiden Leitungen splitten will.



So ungefähr - Nur das Ich derzeit weder Bi-Wiring noch Bi-Amping nutze. Es ghet ja um eine Neuanschaffung eines kabels bzw. Einer Bastelei eines solchen. Und da mit angebrachten Sleeve das etwas schwer werden könnte, das Kabel neu hineinzulegen... 



> Mach ja schnell mit bildern...


Bilder von den ausgeliehenen KEF XQ 40 hab Ich doch schon geschossen. 
Guckst du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-56.html

Nur meine müssen ankommen, die ausgeliehenen habe ich wieder weggeschaft, da zu teuer


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. November 2010)

Ahhh sehr schick...da guck sich mal einer die Verarbeitungsquali an...einfach pornös!


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. November 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ahhh sehr schick...da guck sich mal einer die Verarbeitungsquali an...einfach pornös!



Also die Verarbeitung ist/war wirklich erstklassig - bis auf die Kabelbrücken.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2010)

Also gegen die von meinen iQ7 kann man nichts sagen.
Vielleicht aber auch eine frage der Relation.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Denk doch mal nach: Ich will mir n Bi-Amp Kabel basteln. Hat der neue Verstärker kein Bi-Amping, hängen 2 Leiter dämlich in der Luft rum.



Ist schon klar, aber wofür brauchst das Bi-Amp-Kabel? Willste die KEFs wirklich an zwei Amps hängen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, aber wofür brauchst das Bi-Amp-Kabel? Willste die KEFs wirklich an zwei Amps hängen?



Kommt auf den Amp an - wirds ein Stereoamp, ist Bi-Amp wahrscheinlich nicht möglich. Bei einem hochwertigen Receiver jedoch schon. 

Nur hab Ich absolut keinen Plan, welcher Amp zur KEF passt.

Aber dazu müssn die billigen Schätzchen erstmal bei mir sein...


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2010)

Bi-Amping würde heißen zwei Amps und nicht an zwei Ausgänge von einem Amp.
Letzteres ist schlicht Bi-Wiring und wiederum mit einem Stereoamp wesentlich häufiger möglich als mit einem Receiver.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bi-Amping würde heißen zwei Amps und nicht an zwei Ausgänge von einem Amp.
> Letzteres ist schlicht Bi-Wiring und wiederum mit einem Stereoamp wesentlich häufiger möglich als mit einem Receiver.



Weiß Ich selber - Bi-Amp -> 2 Endstufen -> oft in 7.1 Receivern enthalten, wegen der brach liegenden sechsten/siebten Endstufe, Capiché?


----------



## Chrismettal (11. November 2010)

Darf ich als unwissender fragen was Bi-wiring genau bringt ? doch eigentlich ncihts anderes als erhöhte querschnittfläche oder nicht ? thx


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. November 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Darf ich als unwissender fragen was Bi-wiring genau bringt ? doch eigentlich ncihts anderes als erhöhte querschnittfläche oder nicht ? thx



Hast dir die Frage selber ja beantwortet - Bi Wiring verdoppelt den Querschnitt, ergo sinnlos.


----------



## Witcher (11. November 2010)

sieht halt bloß hüpsch aus


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. November 2010)

Und das Bi-Amping wirklich was bringt wird auch oft bezweifelt. Rein theoretisch ist es zwar durchaus vorstellbar (den Hochtönern könnte es theoretisch bei Tieftonimpulsen an zugeführter Leistung fehlen) aber ob es auch hörbar ist, ist wie immer eine ganz andere Frage. Echtes Bi-Amping konnte ich bisher noch nicht im direkten Vergleich mit normaler Verkabelung probieren, deshalb erlaube ich mir da kein objektives Fazit, ich denke aber für mich selbst, dass sich der mutmaßliche klangliche Zugewinn in Anbetracht der doch erheblichen Mehrkosten für Bi-Amping in Grenzen hält.

@Devil:

Mit einem üblichen 7.1-Receiver ist kein echtes Bi-Amping möglich da es den Receivern dafür an einem zweiten Leistungstrafo fehlt. Es kommt beim Bi-Amping nicht auf die Anzahl der Endstufen an, sondern auf die Anzahl der Trafos die ja letztendlich die erforderliche Leistung liefern: Wenn eine Endstufe bei einem starken Impuls viel Leistung vom Trafo zieht fehlt sie ja letztendlich auch der anderen Endstufe die ihre Leistung ja vom gleichen Trafo geliefert bekommt. Nicht die Endstufen sind die Leistungslieferanten sondern die Trafos in den Verstärkern.
Wenn du allerdings von einem 7.1-Receiver sprichst, der 2 Leistungstrafos hat hast du natürlich recht. Mir jedenfalls ist aber aus dem Stehgreif kein solches Gerät bekannt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Mit einem üblichen 7.1-Receiver ist kein echtes Bi-Amping möglich da es den Receivern dafür an einem zweiten Leistungstrafo fehlt. Es kommt beim Bi-Amping nicht auf die Anzahl der Endstufen an, sondern auf die Anzahl der Trafos die ja letztendlich die erforderliche Leistung liefern: Wenn eine Endstufe bei einem starken Impuls viel Leistung vom Trafo zieht fehlt sie ja letztendlich auch der anderen Endstufe die ihre Leistung ja vom gleichen Trafo geliefert bekommt. Nicht die Endstufen sind die Leistungslieferanten sondern die Trafos in den Verstärkern.
> Wenn du allerdings von einem 7.1-Receiver sprichst, der 2 Leistungstrafos hat hast du natürlich recht. Mir jedenfalls ist aber aus dem Stehgreif kein solches Gerät bekannt.



Stimmt schon, aber wenn ein Trafo bei nur 4 belasteten Endstufen einbricht, dann ist der Trafo mehr als Schrott. 

Meine KEF XQ 40 sind da, komplett mit allem Zubehör und da gebraucht gewesen (für "schlappe" 1950 € das Pärchen) ist sie komplett im neuwertigen Zustand. 

Pics gibts erst morgen, da es heute zu dunkel ist um tolle Bilder zu schießen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber wenn ein Trafo bei nur 4 belasteten Endstufen einbricht, dann ist der Trafo mehr als Schrott.
> 
> Meine KEF XQ 40 sind da, komplett mit allem Zubehör und da gebraucht gewesen (für "schlappe" 1950 € das Pärchen) ist sie komplett im neuwertigen Zustand.
> 
> Pics gibts erst morgen, da es heute zu dunkel ist um tolle Bilder zu schießen



Na dann ganz viel spaß und entspanntes Musikhören mit den neuen KEFs! Hast dir richtig schmucke LS rausgesucht, respekt!


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Na dann ganz viel spaß und entspanntes Musikhören mit den neuen KEFs! Hast dir richtig schmucke LS rausgesucht, respekt!



Danke 

Die Spielen aber auch echt klasse, und da steckt a noch Potenzial in Ihnen. 

Aber jetzt kann ich wieder die ganzen Songs neu entdecken.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. November 2010)

Nice, ich bin gespannt was noch so geht...


----------



## Domowoi (12. November 2010)

Ich stelle jetzt einfach dreist nochmal meine Frage. Ist es bei einem 5.1 System den Rear Lautsprechern an Bass fehlt? Alle anderen klingen gut.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. November 2010)

Das kommt auf das Audio-Signal an. Der Bass wird ja sowieso nicht von den Rear-Lautsprechern sondern vom Subwoofer wiedergegeben. Wenn in der LFE-Spur (das Signal für den Subwoofer) aber die Informationen für die Geräusche, die über die Rears wiedergegeben werden fehlt, dann kommt da halt auch kein Bass aus dem Subwoofer.
Bei welchem Quell-Material hast du denn die Probleme? Bei Filmen und Spielen kommen ja im Normalfall sowieso nur Effekte aus den Rears, und die haben recht wenig Bassanteil. Bei Musik kommt es halt auf die Abmischung an, oder wenn du Stereo in Surround upmixen lässt, kommt es auf den Upmixer (Dolby ProLogic z.B.) an...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. November 2010)

Man kann natürlich die Frontlautsprecher + den Subwoofer nutzen um Bass zu bekommen...das macht sogar Sinn wenn man drauf steht ich mag es nicht so...sondern lieber sehr trocken aus dem Subwoofer.


----------



## nyso (13. November 2010)

Naja, da ist immer noch die Frage was das für ein 5.1 System ist.

Sind das echte Boxen, oder bloß diese kleinen Satelliten? 
Wenn du um dich rum fünf Standboxen hast und einen Sub, warum nicht aus allen Bass.
Aber wenn du einen großen Sub und 5 kleine Satelliten hast, dann vergiss es


----------



## beercarrier (13. November 2010)

ich hab gehört das man den bas eh nur nur am luftzug orten kann. macht es da klangtechnisch überhaupt einen unterschied von wo dieser dann kommt
mfg


----------



## Chrismettal (13. November 2010)

soweit ich weiss ist der bass ortbar ab einer bestimmten frequenz, ich hab meinen subwoofer auf 80hz eingestellt maximal, so ist er für mich nichtmehr ortbar
aber den luftzug von dem sub spüre ich bisher nicht


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. November 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Nice, ich bin gespannt was noch so geht...



Ein neuer Verstärker geht erstmal.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ein neuer Verstärker geht erstmal.



Naja aber welcher denn nun???


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. November 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Naja aber welcher denn nun???



Bin mir noch unsicher... Tendiere aber zu einem MArantz PM 15 S1, Oder einem NAD. Muss Ich aber erstmal schauen.


----------



## Hansaplast (13. November 2010)

beercarrier schrieb:


> ich hab gehört das man den bas eh nur nur am luftzug orten kann.



Bass ist, wenn du nix mehr klar siehst, weil die Augäpfel vibrieren.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. November 2010)

Hansaplast schrieb:


> Bass ist, wenn du nix mehr klar siehst, weil die Augäpfel vibrieren.



Welch eine Sinnvolle bemerkung  aber lang nichmehr so nen Lachkrampf gehabt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. November 2010)

@Devil: schicke neue Babys hast du da! Gratulation! Bzgl. Verstärker würde ich an deiner Stelle eher zum Marantz tendieren, rein vom Optischen finde ich, würde der besser zu den KEFs passen. Aber das ist nur so ne Gefühlssache 
Was hast du jetzt eigentlich mit deinen Klipsch gemacht? ^^


----------



## Domowoi (14. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, da ist immer noch die Frage was das für ein 5.1 System ist.[...]


Ich hab daran gedacht es zu schreiben aber habs natürlich nicht getan.

Ich habe ein 5.1 Medusa Headset. Das benutze ich zum Spielen. Aber wenn der Bass aus den Subwoofern kommt ( das Headset hat ja 2) warum dann nur wenn ich frontal auf das Geräusch schaue? Ist das normal?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. November 2010)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich hab daran gedacht es zu schreiben aber habs natürlich nicht getan.
> 
> Ich habe ein 5.1 Medusa Headset. Das benutze ich zum Spielen. Aber wenn der Bass aus den Subwoofern kommt ( das Headset hat ja 2) warum dann nur wenn ich frontal auf das Geräusch schaue? Ist das normal?



Nee ists nicht...hab auch das Medusa (Klinke) da knallt der Bass von allen Seiten um die Ohren.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

Guck mal ob in den Soundeinstellungen von Windows die einzelnen Kanäle als Vollspektrum-LS eingestellt sind.


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @Devil: schicke neue Babys hast du da! Gratulation! Bzgl. Verstärker würde ich an deiner Stelle eher zum Marantz tendieren, rein vom Optischen finde ich, würde der besser zu den KEFs passen. Aber das ist nur so ne Gefühlssache
> Was hast du jetzt eigentlich mit deinen Klipsch gemacht? ^^



Ich finde Marantz optisch auch schon ziemlich geil. 

Die Klipsch stehen in der Bucht...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen den Datenraten 160 kB/s und 160 kB/s (VBR) ?


----------



## b0s (14. November 2010)

Ja den gibt es. Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Vom Klang ist da aber nicht die Rede


----------



## b0s (14. November 2010)

Dann hättest du deine vorausgehende Frage präziser stellen sollen, damit auch klar wird, um welchen Unterschied es dir geht .

Der grundsätzliche Unterschied zwischen CBR und VBR scheint dir also bekannt zu sein.
Ich nutze so niedrige Bitraten bei MP3 freiwillig nicht, daher kann ich dir nicht sagen wie sich der Vergleich anhört.
Laut Theorie sollte VBR besser klingen oder weniger Speicherplatz für gleiche Quali bieten.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

Die verschiedenen VBR Qualitätsstufen klingen grundsätzlich besser als ähnlich große Dateien mit konstanter Bitrate.
Allerdings sollte man besser Qualitätsstufen (V2 ist für die meisten Hörer vollkommen transparent, also nicht vom Original zu unterscheiden) als Zielbitraten nutzen. Bei diesen schwankt zwar die Dateigrößer mehr, dafür ist das Ergebnis aber nicht so abhängig vom einzelnen Stück.

Im gleichen Zug sei noch gesagt dass "joint stereo" auch Daten spart, also im Umkehrschluss bei gleicher Größe mehr Qualität erlaubt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*



> Bei Oehlbach ist der Signalleiter versilbert und da stehe ich drauf.



Und Silber klingt anders als Kupfer oder was?  Wenn du anderen Leuten solche teuren Vorschläge machst solltest du aber wenigstens dazu schreiben dass es sich nur um eine persönliche Vorliebe von dir handelt. Klanglich gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund solche Unsummen für Kabel auszugeben.


----------



## Schabe55 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Und Silber klingt anders als Kupfer oder was? ..... Klanglich gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund solche Unsummen für Kabel auszugeben.


Sorry, aber Silber klingt wesentlich anders als Kupfer etc. Und bei einer entsprechenden Anlage z.B. McIntosh, Burmester usw. hört man das auch sofort. Allerdings reden wir hier von absoluten High-End Geräten. Geh mal in einen Laden, der nur solche Teile verkauft und mach ne Hörprobe. Gott sei Dank habe ich einen Freund der seit 30 Jahren so einen Laden hat und mich mit entsprechenden Kabeln etc. versorgen kann. Ob man sich das leisten kann oder will, ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Persönliche Meinung: Absoluter Schwachfug und physikalisch unmöglich.

Mod:
Lassen wir die Diskussion einfach sein, die führt wie immer zu nichts und ist im Diskussionsthread 1. zig mal vorhanden und 2. besser aufgehoben als hier.


----------



## hot6boy (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*

auch wenn es nicht besser klingen sollte....alleine das gefühl  das beste vom besten zu haben ist doch schon das geld wert


----------



## Rodny (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Silber hat einen höheren Leitwert als Kupfer und deshalb nehme ich es als Signalkabel und als Lautsprecherkabel.

Ein 1Meter oder 2Meter Kabel gibt es gebraucht bei eBay zwischen 20€ und 25€. Für meine Begriffe ist das nicht teuer, sondern angemessen.

Teuer sind meiner Meinung nach Chinchkabel jenseits der 1000€ Marke.
Nordost Valhalla NF Kabel - stereoplay - Magnus.de
Silent Wire Referenz - Yatego.com

Das gibt es übringens auch für Lautsprecherkabel.
Lautsprecherkabel Nordost Valhalla LS - stereoplay - Magnus.de

Bei allen diesen Kabeln ist der Leiter versilbert und das bekommt man/frau am günstigsten bei Oehlbachs NF 1.


----------



## TAZ (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Also Silber klingt anders als Kupfer? Wenn ich es an die Wand schmeiße oder wie?

Schaut dir mal die elektrischen Eigenschaften von Silber und Kupfer an (Spezifischer elektrischer Widerstand)...

Ein Unterschied ist allenfalls messbar, aber auf keinen Fall hörbar. 
Da macht es wahrscheinlich mehr Unterschied die Lautsprecher um einen Grad zu drehen oder um 5 cm zu verrücken.

Wichtiger ist denke ich der Übergangswiderstand vom Kabel am Anschlussterminal der Lautsprecher...aber wenn man dort ordentliche Stecker verwendet (also in dem Bereich 1 bis 2€ pro Stecker) ist man schon auf der Sicheren Seite...

Aber vllt. solltet ihr ja eure Kabel einbrennen... xD
http://www.dienadel.de/cgi-bin/cosm...d.html&wkid=5730&ls=d&nocache=1256056926-6119


----------



## Rodny (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*



> Also Silber klingt anders als Kupfer? Wenn ich es an die Wand schmeiße oder wie?



Diese Äußerung zeigt das Du nicht sachlich bist sondern sehr emotional. Das ist nicht hilfreich um das eigene Wissen und die eigene Erfahrung zu erweitern.

Hast du schon mal ein versilbertes Kabel verwendet? Welcher Typ war es?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Ich rippe immer alle CDs in 360 kB/s und Joint Stereo (mit Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*



> Diese Äußerung zeigt das Du nicht sachlich bist sondern sehr emotional.



Emotional beeinflusst und wenig sachlich sind eher die Kabelvoodoo-Verfechter.

Und nein, ich selbst habe an meiner Anlage noch keine Oehlbach, InAkustik, Furutech oder sonst was Kabel verwendet weil mir das Geld dafür schlichtweg zu schade ist. Ich verlasse mich da eher auf einschlägige Blindtests (schönes Beispiel ist der Wiener Blindtest bei dem sogar ein Voodoo-Kabel-Hersteller keinen Unterschied heraushören konnte). Sowas ist 100 mal sachlicher als das subjektive Gerede irgendeines Kabelvoodoo-Anhängers.
Aber optisch sind solche Kabel schon toll, da gebe ich jedem Voodoo-ANhänger recht. Nur bei mir liegen die Kabel versteckt, also hab ich nix von der Kabel-Optik


----------



## Rodny (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Diese Bildtests beruhen auf der Annahme das alle Menschen gleich hören. Doch das ist nicht der Fall. Der Unterschied kann im extrem Fall bis zu vier Oktaven betragen. Das heisst das in einem Streichkonzert der eine ein eingestrichesnes B hört kann und der Nachbar ein ein viergestrichenes F wahrnimmt. Dieser Effekt wurde von Dr. Peter Schneider entdeckt und ist ausführlich in den Ausgaben 1/2006 und 3/2006 der Zeitschrift Audio vorgestellt und erklärt worden.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Das ist nicht wirklich ein Problem.
In dem Blindtest wird schließlich das Messgerät(der Mensch  ) nicht ausgewechselt, also ist es auch egal was für einen Offset es mitbringt.


----------



## TAZ (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Jeder hört halt, was er hören will?!
Wenn euch das Silberkabel taugt und ihr dann mehr Freude beim Musikhören empfindet ist das doch toll und die Industrie hat wieder eine Nische gefunden viel Gewinn zu machen...
Am Ende gewinnen alle!   

Ich sage aber folgendes....mache selbst einen Blindtest und lasse deine Freundin oder einen Kumpel die Kabel tauschen du wirst definitiv keinen Unterschied hören. Ich habe das schon hinter mir... 

Und ich höre übrigens überdurchschnittlich gut lt. meinem HNO-Arzt. 
(Nach einer bösen Mittelohrentzündung wollte er noch nen Hörtest machen.)


----------



## TAZ (14. November 2010)

360 kbit/s sind nicht zulässig für MP3, maximal 320kbit/s.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*



> Diese Bildtests beruhen auf der Annahme das alle Menschen gleich hören.



Blödsinn, jeder Mensch kann unterschiedlich hören, das ist ja auch völlig klar. Für einen Blindtest hat das aber überhaupt keine Bedeutung, da der Testprobant ja der gleiche bleibt. Um bei deinem viergestrichenen F zu bleiben:
Wenn du bei einem Blindtest mit normaler Kupferverkabelung ein viergestrichenes F hörst, bleibt es mit Silberverkabelung immer noch das gleiche viergestrichene F, vorausgesetzt du weißt nicht welches Kabel gerade genutzt wird. Denn das ist der eigentliche Zweck von Blindtests. Der Hörer soll nicht wissen was gerade zum Einsatz kommt, um eine emotionale unbewusste (und übrigens völlig normale) Beeinflussung auszuschließen. So konnte man auch schon entlarven, dass selbst ein 500€-Verstärker keinen klanglichen Unterschied zu einem 5000€-Verstärker macht.


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Der einzige sinnvolle Unterschied von höherwertigen Kabeln ist und bleibt für mich die bessere Optik. Ich nutze übrigens bei den analoge NF-Verbindungen bei mir Cinchkabel von Cordial (CFU 1,5 CC; 7,90€). Gut verarbeitet, stabile Stecker und gute Optik.

@Olstyle: Würdest du den Kabelkrieg bitte in den Diskusionsthread verschieben ? Danke .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Mein ich doch


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich rippe immer alle CDs in 360 kB/s und Joint Stereo (mit Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010)


Dann würde ich mir vielleicht überlegen ein anderes Programm zum Rippen zu nehmen.
Encodieren mit einer aktuellen Version von LAME bringt nämlich einen deutlichen Vorteil vor z.B. dem ursprünglichen Encoder vom Frauenhofer Institut aber auch vielen anderen. Dass ersteres bei Ashampoo integriert ist bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Sash (14. November 2010)

welche vorteile?


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

Besseren Klang, da die Annahmen was ein Mensch alles "eh nicht hört" besser geworden sind.


----------



## Sash (14. November 2010)

also lame ist da führend? zufällig auch als freeware oder so?


----------



## TAZ (14. November 2010)

Meiner Erfahrung nach bekommt man die besten Ergebnisse damit:
Exact Audio Copy


----------



## sipsap (14. November 2010)

Denon ASD 11R Apple iPod Steuerungsdock schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bringt so eine Dockingstation klanglich wirklich einen Vorteil gegenüber Dem Anschließen des Ipods mittels cinch/klinke? Vorausgesetzt  die entsprechenden 320er MP3s sind vorhanden.


----------



## iceman650 (14. November 2010)

Es kann besser klingen, da der Dock den D/A-Wandler des iPod umgeht und das Digitale Signal im Dock erst wandelt. Von daher kann es besser klingen, aber ob es nun besser klingt, weiß ich nicht, da ich es noch nicht gehört habe. Mein iPod Classic klingt zumindest nicht schlecht.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

@Sash:
LAME ist absolute Freeware:
LAME MP3 Encoder

Allerdings handelt es sich damit nur um einen Kommandozeilen basierten Encoder. Dazu braucht man dann noch ein Programm was erst einmal die Daten der CD ausliest, als wav zwischenspeichert und dann die nötigen Befehle an LAME gibt.
Eines davon ist EAC. Foobar z.B. kann es aber auch.


----------



## Sash (14. November 2010)

aha danke.. bei gelegenheit mal testen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. November 2010)

Besteht Interesse an einem kleinen Review zu den KEF XQ 40?


----------



## TAZ (14. November 2010)

Jap, definitiv!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. November 2010)

Definitiv besteht da Interesse!


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse an einem kleinen Review zu den KEF XQ 40?


 

Jawohl, her damit. 

Ich bin leider sehr faul, sonst gäbe es auch einen kleinen Test zur Canton Vento 890 DC, ich höre atm aber lieber Musik...


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. November 2010)

Na dann schein ich ja wohl ne Aufgabe zu haben - Gott sei dank ist am Mittwoch Feiertag .


----------



## TAZ (14. November 2010)

(Mehr können Worte auch nicht ausdrücken^^)


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. November 2010)

Ich hab ja nur ne 2-Tage-Arbeitswoche, da kann ich mich ausgiebig dem Review widmen.


----------



## GW-Player (14. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse an einem kleinen Review zu den KEF XQ 40?


Wer an so nem Review kein Interesse hat, ist in dem Forenbereich wohl falsch. 

Also her damit.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Bin auch an der Review interessiert 

Also würdet ihr den Lame MP3 Encoder + z.B. Foobar zum Rippen empfehlen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. November 2010)

> Also würdet ihr den Lame MP3 Encoder + z.B. Foobar zum Rippen empfehlen ?



Zum Rippen von Audio-CDs würde ich Exact Audio Copy (EAC) empfehlen. Wenn man den nach  audio-hq.de-Anleitung einstellt und als FLAC statt Mp3 rippt bekommt man eine bitidentische Kopie der CD auf den PC. Sehr nützlich wenn die Original-CD mal kaputt gehen sollte...so langlebig sind viele CDs ja leider nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Mit welchem Player spiele ich denn die FLAC-Dateien ab ?


----------



## TAZ (14. November 2010)

Mit WinAmp oder FooBar...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Aber am besten ist doch immer noch ein CD-Player, oder ?
Weil FLAC hin oder her, ich finde es ist immer die SoKa im Weg 

Gibt es ein Kabel, dass auf der einen Seite einen 3,5mm Stecker hat und am anderen Ende zwei 3,5mm Buchsen, aus denen aber bei beiden Stereo ausgegeben wird ? So möchte ich mir das Umstecken von Kopfhörer auf Verstärker sparen  Ein Leistungsverlust dürfte doch nicht zu erwarten sein oder ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. November 2010)

Solche Kabel gibt es, oder auch als kleine Form als Schweinenasen-Adapter


----------



## TAZ (14. November 2010)

Ja klar gibt es Y-Adapter für Klinkenstecker...

Du hast aber folgendes Problem, der Kopfhörer läuft ja immer mit er benötigt also auch "Leistung" ergo ist das Signal am Verstäker leiser, als wenn du nur den Verstärker dran hast und der KH läuft eben die ganze unnötig mit. Du könntest aber einen Schalter ins Kabel einbauen oder einen Klinken-Umschalter benutzen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Ist es bei den beiden auch wirklich so, dass auf beiden Buchsen rechts und links ausgegeben wird ?
Verschlechtert sich dadurch die Audioqualität ?


----------



## TAZ (14. November 2010)

Ja bei beiden liegt ein Stereosignal an...


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

Je nach Karte(mit Asus und mit Audiotrak/ESI Karten bekomm ich es hin) kannst du auch auf Ausgang 1 und Ausgang 2 das identische Signal ausgeben lassen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Habe ne Xonar DX...
Was muss ich denn da einstellen ?


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

Kanäle auf 2 und Lautsprecher auf 4.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Und was muss dann wo rein ?


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

Halt ein Kabel in den ersten Line-Out und eins in den Zweiten.
Was wohin ist im Grunde vollkommen egal(eventuell das klanglich wichtigere in den Ersten, bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob die DX da bessere Bauteile hat).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2010)

Welche genau meinst du ?

http://www.9final.com/computer/images/product_20082/asus_xonar_dx_03.jpg


----------



## Tight86 (14. November 2010)

Das habe ich gerade bei einer Auktion eines Denon AVR-1911 auf Ebay gelesen:



> Leider habe ich diesen Receiver für mein Heimkino im Keller zu voreilig bestellt. Nutze im Wohnzimmer den Denon AVR 1910 und
> bin leider davon ausgegangen, das die Anschlüsse ähnlich sind. Leider fehlt beim AVR 1911 Digital Out zum Anschluss meiner
> Logitech Z-5500 5.1 Boxen. Also habe ich mir jetzt nochmals einen AVR 1910 gekauft.


Ämmm wieso sollte man ein Z-5500 an son Denon AVR überhaupt anschliessen 
Auch noch optisch, da macht der AVR ja überhaupt keinen sinn 

Oder sieht jemand darin einen Sinn?


----------



## TAZ (14. November 2010)

Das ist in der Tat ziemlich dämlich....


----------



## Tight86 (14. November 2010)

Abgesehn von der Qualität und/oder Leistung der Boxen jetzt, per optisch!! umgeht man den AVR doch und nutz nur den internen Verstärker/Decoder der Z-5500
Also für nen Optischen Switch oder dergleichen ein ziemlich teueres Stück Technik ?!? 


Quelle


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Welche genau meinst du ?
> 
> http://www.9final.com/computer/images/product_20082/asus_xonar_dx_03.jpg



In deinem Bild währen das Front-jack und Side-jack.
Mittlerweile hast du das im Selbstversuch aber wohl auch gemerkt, oder?


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. November 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Wer an so nem Review kein Interesse hat, ist in dem Forenbereich wohl falsch.
> 
> Also her damit.



Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob Ich das mit dem Denon testen soll oder gleich warte, bis der neue Amp da ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. November 2010)

Beides 

Wer hat eine gute Anleitung für die Konfiguration von EAC ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. November 2010)

hab ich dir doch schon geschrieben!!  www.audiohq.de

Da steht alles bis ins kleinste Detail erläutert.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. November 2010)

Habe ich übersehen, danke


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2010)

Wozu braucht man für EAC ne Anleitung? Das ist idiotensicher .


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man für EAC ne Anleitung? Das ist idiotensicher .



Anscheinend ja nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2010)

Also zumindest in der Version die ich noch drauf habe ist es nicht wirklich selbsterklärend wenn man LAME mit VBR Presets nutzen will. Die bekommt man nämlich nur über Zusatzparameter.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. November 2010)

Für normales Rippen wie es auch zig andere Audio-CD-Ripper machen muss man wirklich nicht viel an EAC einstellen. Will man aber 100%ig bitidentische Kopien anfertigen bedarf es schon einiger Einstellungen wie Lese-Offset, Secure-Mode, AccurateRip etc...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. November 2010)

Und genau dafür brauchte ich ne Anleitung


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Und genau dafür brauchte ich ne Anleitung



Weil du das natürlich hörst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. November 2010)

Nein, das natürlich nicht.
Aber du wirst verstehen dass, wenn man die beste Möglichkeit einstellen kann, das auch tut


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Weil du das natürlich hörst.



Hören kann man (zumindest ich) den Unterschied zwischen einer lossless-Flac und einer VBR -V2 mp3 nicht wirklich.
Aber ich sichere mir meine CD-Sammlung trotzdem gern bitidentisch auf den PC damit Gewissheit habe im Notfall, wenn eine CD mal kaputt gehen sollte, immernoch eine exakte Kopie anfertigen zu können.


----------



## iceman650 (19. November 2010)

Ich hätte da mal gerne ein Problem. Und zwar habe ich eben ein (gebrauchtes) Paar Infinity Reference 31i für 250€, die ich gut und gerne bezahlt habe,gekauft. Diese haben sich in meiner Empfindung in etwa so gut geschlagen wie die KEF Q100 für 500€ und eben (wie der Preis auch vermuten lässt) etwas schlechter wie ein paar Dynaudios für 1200€. 
Allerdings haben meine Infinitys ein unansehnliches, verkratztes Plastik-Folien-Furnier und einen "Katzenschaden" in der Lautsprecherabdeckung. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich erstens das "Furnier" wieder hinbekommen? Ich denke mal dazu muss ich den Lautsprecher entkernen und schleifen, spachteln und lackieren oder? Natürlich jeweils mehrmals.

Zur Abdeckung: Kann ich diesen Stoff auch irgendwo lose kaufen und die Abdeckungen wieder selbst bespannen oder sollte ich damit eher zum Sattler (wenn ich ihm den Stoff beschaffe)?

Mfg, ice


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. November 2010)

N Paar Bilder wären sehr hilfreich


----------



## iceman650 (20. November 2010)

Kommt morgen. Eventuell. Weil ich hab die Bude hier echt auf den Kopf gestellt, hier ein Tischchen fürn Amp hergeholt, dort ein Kabel hergeholt etc. 

Nochmal ne Frage: Da mir die Infinitys momentan noch zu druckvoll untenrum sind, kann ich die Bassreflexlöcher dazu zustopfen? Habe zumindest öfters gelesen, dass das den Bass leiser macht und ihn zudem noch präziser macht. Und klanglich gefällt es mir sowieso besser. 

Naja, ich denke mal das kommt daher, dass ich leider Spikes mit falschem Gewinde gekauft habe und mein Vater mir erst demnächst aus Edelstahl Standfüße bauen will (Sowas etwa, 25cm hoch: https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s106508385.einsundeinsshop.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=154ce6c926387e3/shopdata/0004_Boxenst=E4nder/0015_Lautsprecherst=E4nder/product_details.shopscript?article=0020_Boxenstative%2B%3D22SH-II%3D22%2B%3D28LM-BS-SP-30-70%3D29). Ergo - Die Teile stehen grade normal auf dem Boden, was auch im Probehör-Raum nicht besonders klang - erst abgekoppelt waren sie richtig gut.

Also zu Schäden sollte es ja nicht kommen oder? Schließlich gibt es ja zum Beispiel von B&W bei den 685 diese Schaumstoffteile, damit man die Bassreflexöffnung verschließen kann. Auch Elac liefert diese angeblich mit.

Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (20. November 2010)

Der Bass ist dir zu Druckvoll? 

Dann lass uns tauschen 
Meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 könnten untenrum noch ein bisschen Druck vertragen


----------



## iceman650 (20. November 2010)

Du hast deine Magnats doch schon in der Ecke oder? 
Also ich hab hier nochmal getestet, die Teile gehen mit verschlossenem Bassreflexrohr bis 40 Hertz runter und dabei gehen die ab wie die Feuerwehr. 

Naja, mal sehen wie ich die mal irgendwie bevor ich den Fuß gebaut bekommen habe entkopple...

Beim Händler waren zumindest so kleine "Teller" drunter die aussahen wie diese gedrehten Lian-Li Gehäusefüße. In diesen "Tellern" war so ein Gewebe, auf dem der Lautsprecher letztendlich stand. Also in etwa als ob der Lautsprecher auf einem Tennisschläger steht.^^
Leider haben die 20€ pro Stück gekostet und das x8... Naaja^^

Mfg, ice


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. November 2010)

Jap, dazu gibts solche Basspropfen, bei meinen KEF XQ 40 verwendie ich sie auch. Hilft enorm, um Dröhnen etc. zu verringern.


----------



## iceman650 (20. November 2010)

Naja, ich habe grade Sportsocken in der Bassreflexöffnung (ja, sind frisch gewaschen, bevor jemand blöd kommentiert ). Geht super... 
Also wenn die momentan sowieso fast jeder Hersteller mitliefert, werd ich das wohl so beibehalten.

Mfg, ice


----------



## GW-Player (21. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gestern festgestellt, dass meine Katze es geschafft hat, einen Riss in die Sicke zu reißen. 

Sollte ich die LS, bis ich sie reparieren lasse, garnicht mehr benutzen oder kann ich sie noch benutzen, solange ich mich beim Pegel zurückhalte? 

Bin im Moment auf der Suche nach "Werkstätten" für LS. Habe die Lautsprecher-Manufaktur in Mannheim gefunden. Ich guck mal, ob es sowas bei mir noch in der Nähe gibt (komme aus der Nähe von Köln. Also wenn jemand Tipps hat, immer her damit).


----------



## TAZ (21. November 2010)

Was sind es denn für Lautsprecher?

Naja wenn du den LS weiter benutzt wird die Sicke sicherlich weiter einreißen und unter Umständen kann das auch der LS richtig ausschlagen...


----------



## GW-Player (21. November 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Was sind es denn für Lautsprecher?
> 
> Naja wenn du den LS weiter benutzt wird die Sicke sicherlich weiter einreißen und unter Umständen kann das auch der LS richtig ausschlagen...


Magnat Quantum 605

Werde am Montag mal bei dem Händler anrufen bei dem ich sie gekauft hab, vielleicht geht da was in Sachen Garantie. Außerdem gibt es bei mir in der Nähe noch einen HiFi-Laden. Da werd ich mal nachhören, ob die sowas machen oder eine Werkstatt in der Nähe kennen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. November 2010)

Was hast denn du für eine unerzogene Katze? Meine hat weder bei den Klipsch, schon gar nicht bei den KEF was gemacht, insbesondere vor Letzteren hat sie einen Heidenrespekt.  Gut so 

Garantie wird da nix werden...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. November 2010)

Hat zufällig mal jemand den AKG K601 gegen den AKG K701 probegehört? Ich werd mir wohl demnächst mal einen vernünftigen HiFi-Kopfhörer kaufen und bin am Überlegen ob sich der Aufpreis zum K701 lohnt...


----------



## iceman650 (21. November 2010)

Warum gehst du nicht einfach generell zum nächsten Hifi-Händler und hörst probe?
Dann weißt du was du hast und vor allem weißt du, warum du sie hast. Und du sammelst obendrein noch Erfahrungen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. November 2010)

Ich war schon unterwegs und hab mir diverse Kopfhörer angehört, aber den K601 hatte leider keiner.


----------



## GW-Player (21. November 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Was hast denn du für eine unerzogene Katze? Meine hat weder bei den Klipsch, schon gar nicht bei den KEF was gemacht, insbesondere vor Letzteren hat sie einen Heidenrespekt.  Gut so
> 
> Garantie wird da nix werden...


Ist jetzt grad 2 Monate alt...und dementsprechend muss alles erkundet werden. 

Und so springt sie gern auf die LS um von da aus auf die Fensterbank zu kommen. Nur einmal ist sie nicht hoch genug gesprungen...


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. November 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Ist jetzt grad 2 Monate alt...und dementsprechend muss alles erkundet werden.
> 
> Und so springt sie gern auf die LS um von da aus auf die Fensterbank zu kommen. Nur einmal ist sie nicht hoch genug gesprungen...



Meine ist jetzt 1 1/2 Jährchen alt, schade um die LS.

Bei mir hat sich auch was verabschiedet: Der Digitalsugang der Asus Xonar DX geht zwar noch, aber sehr verbruzelt, Ich dachte schon meine LS sind defekt. 

Brauch jemand ne DX mit funzendem Analog?


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

okey das ist hart  wenn ich katzen im haus hätte würde ich auf jeden fall diese lustigen abdeckungen drauflassen  sieht zwar schlechter aus aber da haben die katzen dann schon probleme 

EDIT:
du hast deine DX digital benutzt ? war da nicht was das digital das signal nur durchreicht ?


----------



## TAZ (21. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig mal jemand den AKG K601 gegen den AKG K701 probegehört? Ich werd mir wohl demnächst mal einen vernünftigen HiFi-Kopfhörer kaufen und bin am Überlegen ob sich der Aufpreis zum K701 lohnt...



Ich konnte beide schon mal im direkten Vergleich hören, waren auch definitiv schon eingespiet.
Vom Tragekomfort nehmen sie sich nix.  Bei der Transparenz und Auflösung sind beide auch sehr gut...aber der K601 hat wirklich extrem wenig Bass.
Ist ja im allgemeinen klar dass bei HiFi ein neutraler und hochauflösender Kopfhörer gefragt ist (das bevorzuge ich ja selbst) aber was man sich beim K601 gedacht hat ist mir schleierhaft!
Damit kann man nicht mal Klassik oder Jazz hören ohne zu merken dass "unten rum" was fehlt.
Der K701 entgegen spielt da einfach viel schöner und runder und macht einfach alles genau richtig! Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis zum K601 auch nicht wert.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde eher mal in Richtung K271 HD (offen) oder K272 HD (geschlossen) schauen...
Die fand ich von der Auflösung und Transparenz zwar ein klein wenig schlechter, aber dort stimmt wenigstens das P/L-Verhältnis.
Und du Sparst dir den speraten KH-Verstärker... (wenn nicht schon vorhanden..)


Wenn du dich allerdings auf diese 2 eingeschossen hast, dann ganz klar der K701, mit der K601 wirst du auf Dauer nicht glücklich werden.
Und einen Kopfhörerverstärker kannst du mit diesen auch noch einplanen...


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. November 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> du hast deine DX digital benutzt ? war da nicht was das digital das signal nur durchreicht ?



Jap, da ghet man der Brummschleife aus dem Weg.


----------



## iceman650 (21. November 2010)

@Devil: Der Digi-Out ist doch gleichzeitig der Mikro-in oder?
Wenn der noch funzt, könnt ich die DX durchaus gebrauchen^^

Mfg, ice


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

brummschleife ? das musst du mir jetzt bitte erklären, meine DX ist analog angeschlossen, bei digital hab ich knacksen bei sehr starken bass und hoher lautstärke, bei analog nicht

EDIT:
Nein soweit ich weisst ist der LINE IN gleichzeitig der MIC IN  ^^


----------



## sinthor4s (21. November 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Vom Tragekomfort nehmen sie sich nix.  Bei der Transparenz und Auflösung sind beide auch sehr gut...aber der K601 hat wirklich extrem wenig Bass.


Einspruch! Der Tragekomfort ist beim K601 besser. Die Noppen am
Kopfband dess K701 drücken auf Dauer.



TAZ schrieb:


> Der K701 entgegen spielt da einfach viel schöner und runder und macht einfach alles genau richtig! Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis zum K601 auch nicht wert.


Der Aufpreis von Rund 60 ist merh als angemessen.



TAZ schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde eher mal in Richtung K271 HD (offen) oder K272 HD (geschlossen) schauen...
> Die fand ich von der Auflösung und Transparenz zwar ein klein wenig schlechter, aber dort stimmt wenigstens das P/L-Verhältnis.
> Und du Sparst dir den speraten KH-Verstärker... (wenn nicht schon vorhanden..)


Die Studiovarianten sind an der Stelle nicht empfehlenswert.
Einer kostet mehr, der andere weniger als der K601.
Einen KHV braucht man bei den Akg´s nicht da sie über verhältnismäßig
geringe Impendanzen verfügen.

Der K701 auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl.


----------



## GW-Player (21. November 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> okey das ist hart  wenn ich katzen im haus hätte würde ich auf jeden fall diese lustigen abdeckungen drauflassen  sieht zwar schlechter aus aber da haben die katzen dann schon probleme
> 
> EDIT:
> du hast deine DX digital benutzt ? war da nicht was das digital das signal nur durchreicht ?


Ja, diese Abdeckung hatte ich auch drauf. Sie ist durchgekommen. 

Ich finde bei den Quantums sieht es mit den Abdeckungen edler aus. Die silberne Farbe auf den Chassis passt imho nicht zum Klavierlack.


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

DURCH die abdeckung ?
eine talentierte katze


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. November 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> @Devil: Der Digi-Out ist doch gleichzeitig der Mikro-in oder?
> Wenn der noch funzt, könnt ich die DX durchaus gebrauchen^^
> 
> Mfg, ice



Komischerweise geht die Xonar jetzt digital wieder. 
Digi-Out = Mic-In, genau. 

@Chris:

Brummschleife -> Doppelte Erdung, da brummt es aus den LS extrem.


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

Ah okey  thx ^^


----------



## TAZ (21. November 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Einspruch! Der Tragekomfort ist beim K601 besser. Die Noppen am
> Kopfband dess K701 drücken auf Dauer.



Jeder Kopf ist anders. 




sinthor4s schrieb:


> Der Aufpreis von Rund 60 ist merh als angemessen.



Wo ich das letzte mal geschaut habe war der K601 noch gut 20€ billiger und 701 etwas teurer. Bei 60€ Unterschied kann man es sich natürlich überlegen!



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Die Studiovarianten sind an der Stelle nicht empfehlenswert.
> Einer kostet mehr, der andere weniger als der K601.
> Einen KHV braucht man bei den Akg´s nicht da sie über verhältnismäßig
> geringe Impendanzen verfügen.
> ...



Welche Studiovarianten??
Ich habe nur Home-HiFi-KHs aufgezählt.
Die Studio-KHs sind die mit dem "MK" hinten.
Die mit dem "HD" sind für Zuhause. 

http://www.akg.com/personal/HiFi,pcp_id,244,_psmand,2.html

Der K601 hat 120 Ohm Impendanz, da brauchst du schon einen KHV und beim K701 der zwar nur 62 Ohm Impendanz aber wenn du wirklich alles aus dem KH herausholen willst wäre ein KHV schon eine gute Investition. Ich häng doch auch keine 5000€ LS an nen schwachen Vestärker...


----------



## Lee (21. November 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem K701 auch ohne KHV (Xonar DX) mehr als zufrieden. Habe ihn auch schon an einer Xonar Essence testen können und habe keinen großen Unterschied gemerkt. Gut möglich, dass man aus dem K701 mit einem KHV noch etwas mehr herausholen könnte, aber auch ohne ist er superb!

Zum Thema K701 gegen 601: Ich habe, als ich mal vor der selben Entscheidung stand, einen ausführlichen Vergleich im Hifi Forum gelesen, den ich jetzt leider nicht mehr finden konnte. Nach diesem Bericht kommt der 601 zwar doch ziemlich nah an den 701 heran, letzterer ist aber dem 601 doch immer wieder einen Schritt vorraus. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht sparen und gleich zum besseren Modell greifen. Einen Kopfhörer behält man ja längere Zeit.

Noch etwas anderes: Bist du dir sicher, dass du zu einem der AKG´s greifen möchtest? Zumindest bei Lautsprechern gehen deine Vorlieben doch eher zu wärmeren Klang und weniger zu neutral bis kühl. Wer auf kräftigen Bass steht wird mit dem K701 nicht glücklich werden. Mit dem 601 noch weniger.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Ist jetzt grad 2 Monate alt...und dementsprechend muss alles erkundet werden.
> 
> Und so springt sie gern auf die LS um von da aus auf die Fensterbank zu kommen. Nur einmal ist sie nicht hoch genug gesprungen...



Mein beileid, aber spätestends wenn du mal Kinder hast werden die Lautsprecher nochmal leiden *g* 

Spass beiseite, im Tierhandel gibts so Anti Katzen Tropfen, für Menschen ist das geruchslos, für Katzen stinkt das so derbe das dem gegendstand freiwillig ausm weg gehen. Hab das damals bei den Jungkatzen meiner Eltern auch benuzt, hab meine Speaker damit ein wenig eingerieben und die Katzen sind nie wieder an die Lautsprecher gegangen, das macht man paar monate regelmässig, und die katzen lernen das sie da nicht hin sollen.


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

im ersten moment dachte ich "WHOOOAS ?! ANTI KATZEN TROPFEN ? will der die katzen killen or what ? einschläfern per tropfen"

ZUM GLÜCK war dem nicht so 
solche tropfen würde ich mir anschaffen wenn ich katzen hätte


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2010)

Um himmels willen  Nein ich bin Tierlieb ! 

Ich meine sowas, nur eben als Tropfen ( die halten länger )
Silva - Anti-Katzen-Spray


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

GUUUT  sowas schaff ich mir definitiv an falls ich je katzen bekommen sollte ^^
benutzt du das selber ?

EDIT: gibts sowas auch für kinder ? du meintes ja spätestens bei kindern leiden die LS nochmal


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2010)

Genau das hatte ich nicht genuzt, das waren so Tropfen die ich damals genuzt hab, jetz brauch ich die aber nicht mehr weil ich keine Katze hab.

Und was kinder angeht, da hilft die abdeckung, Kinder drücken nämlich verdammt gern mit den fingern die Kalotten ein, das hab ich damals auch mal gemacht, und ich wette ich bin da nicht der einzigste


----------



## Chrismettal (21. November 2010)

jaa  hab ich damals auch, die boxen die meine eltern damals im wohnzimmer hatten stehen vor mir un sämtliche kalotten eingedrückt 
aber bald kommen ja endlich neue


----------



## GW-Player (21. November 2010)

Danke an dfence. Sowas kannte ich noch nicht. Bisher hatte ich auch nix besonderes, was sich zu schützen lohnt bzw was sie kaputt machen konnte.. Aber sowas mit den LS muss nicht nochmal vorkommen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. November 2010)

Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen bzgl. AKG-Kopfhörer.
Den K271HD hatte ich schon auf dem Kopf, der hat mir aber definitiv zu wenig Auflösung und Transparenz. Sennheiser HD555, HD595 und HD650 habe ich ebenfalls ausführlich getestet. Den HD555 fand ich in jeder Hinsicht katastrophal, der klang für mich einfach nur sehr dumpf. Der HD595 hatte zwar eine bessere Hochtonauflösung, aber schloss sich dem dumpfen Eindruck des kleineren Bruders an. Nur der HD650 zeigte dieses Manko nichtmehr und klang deutlich brillanter, ist mir aber schlichtweg zu teuer. Einen Beyerdynamik DT770 Pro konnte ich auch mal an einem KHV probehören, der war mir aber auch zu effektvoll womit ich zu der Frage von Lee komme:



> Noch etwas anderes: Bist du dir sicher, dass du zu einem der AKG´s greifen möchtest? Zumindest bei Lautsprechern gehen deine Vorlieben doch eher zu wärmeren Klang und weniger zu neutral bis kühl. Wer auf kräftigen Bass steht wird mit dem K701 nicht glücklich werden. Mit dem 601 noch weniger.



Ich suche einen analytischen Kopfhörer mit sehr guter Hochtonauflösung und neutraler Abstimmung. Du hast recht, bei meinen Magnats stehe ich auf ihre grundsätzlich wärmere Abstimmung. Das hat aber den Grund, dass mein Raum ziemlich viel Bass schluckt und die kleinen Regallautsprecher ja sowieso eher schwachbrüstig in den Tiefen sind. Da kommt mir die leichte Grundtonanhebung sehr entgegen und wertet vor allem Rock und Indie-Scheiben enorm auf.

Beim neuen Kopfhörer fällt natürlich die Problematik Raumakustik weg. Außerdem möchte ich den Kopfhörer auch eher für das Hören von hochwertigen detaillierten Aufnahmen haben.
Wie gesagt, den K701 konnte ich jetzt schon ein paar mal probehören und der hat mir insgesamt am meisten zugesagt.

Was den KHV angeht...da mache ich mir vorerst nicht so viele Gedanken drüber. Einerseits hat mein PMA510AE einen KHV bereits integriert. Sollte mir dieser aber nicht ausreichen kann ich da in ein paar Monaten auch gern nochmal in diese Richtung investieren.

Also ich denke mal, dass es dann demnächst der K701 werden wird. Wenn gewünscht werde ich dann natürlich auch wieder ein Review verfassen und ihn meinem Sony MDR-V700 (DJ-Kopfhörer) und meinen Magnat Quantums entgegenstellen. Aber erstmal muss ich noch auf den Lohn warten ^^


----------



## nfsgame (22. November 2010)

Naja, ich tippe mal ganz grob drauf, dass der 510 den Kopfhörerausgang genauso wie viele noch teurere Modelle per Spannungsteiler von den Endstufen abzwackt. Ein KHV ist da was anderes .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. November 2010)

Du hast recht, der PMA510 hat tatsächlich keinen eigenen KHV, da wird der KH-Ausgang über einen Spannungsteiler von den Endstufen gespeist, sieht man auch daran, dass man mit dem Master-Volume-Regler auch den KH-Ausgang regelt.
Der DCD-510AE (CD-Player) aber hat einen eigenen KHV, als OpAmp kommt der NJM4556AL zum Einsatz (Spezifiziert für Geräte mit bis zu 150Ohm Impedanz, müsste also zum K701 passen), inwiefern der nun gut oder schlecht ist, da hab ich keine Ahnung. Ein Test wird es dann zeigen wenn der Kopfhörer kommt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. November 2010)

Habe hier ein paar MP3s, die in 48000 kHz gespeichert sind.
Kann ich die einfach in 41000 kHz konvertieren oder leidet die Qualität zu stark ?


----------



## b0s (25. November 2010)

Da klinke ich mich ma ein mit folgender Frage: Lohnt es sich eurer Meinung nach Musik CDs mit mehr als 44,1 kHz zu rippen?


@Johnny
ich vermute du meinst Hz. Grundsätzlich ist es schlecht ne MP3 neuzukodieren (wenns nicht grad um Bitratenverminderung geht), da beim encodieren Verluste auftreten, die du somit zweimal drin hast.


----------



## Lee (25. November 2010)

CS´s liegen immer in 44,1 kHz vor also ist eine andere Frequenz als diese sinnlos.


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2010)

Mehr als 44,1kHz macht bei CDs keinen Sinn, es kann sogar klangschädlich sein, falls das entsprechende Programm nicht sauber upsamplen kann.


----------



## b0s (25. November 2010)

Ach natürlich 
Meine Güte, da hätt ich aber auch selbst drauf kommen können. Sorry für die sinnlose Frage


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. November 2010)

So, es ist getan, hab soeben den AKG K701 bestellt. Wenn ein Review gewünscht wird bitte ich hier um Rückmeldung damit ich mir die Arbeit nicht umsonst mache


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. November 2010)

Da ich auch überlege mir den Kopfhörer zu kaufen, wünsche ich mir eine Review


----------



## TAZ (27. November 2010)

Natürlich wollen wir ein Review!

Ich hoffe du hast mindestens soviel Freude mit den K701 wie ich mit den K272 HD (wenn nicht sogar mehr...).


----------



## Pokerclock (27. November 2010)

Gerne doch! Reviews sind immer gerne gesehen.

Übrigens mögen doch bitte diejenigen an dieser Umfrage beteiligen, die gerne ein "Hifi-Klang am PC" Special in der PCGH-Premium hätten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...a-wuenscht-ihr-euch-im-naechsten-premium.html


----------



## Chrismettal (27. November 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Übrigens mögen doch bitte diejenigen an dieser Umfrage beteiligen, die gerne ein "Hifi-Klang am PC" Special in der PCGH-Premium hätten:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...a-wuenscht-ihr-euch-im-naechsten-premium.html



Hab gevoted 

achja
NATÜRLICH wollen wir ein Review  was für eine frage ^^


----------



## Lee (27. November 2010)

Ein Review wäre echt toll. Auch wenn ich den KH selbst besitze, es ist immer interessant zu lesen, was andere davon halten.

Ich wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß mit ihm. Er erstaunt mich echt immer wieder. Gefällt mir auch viel besser als meine Nuboxen, der gute K701


----------



## GW-Player (27. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> So, es ist getan, hab soeben den AKG K701 bestellt. Wenn ein Review gewünscht wird bitte ich hier um Rückmeldung damit ich mir die Arbeit nicht umsonst mache


Wenn du keins machst, gibts Ärger


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. November 2010)

Darf ich fragen an welcher Elektronik du ihn betreibst? Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mir einen KHV dazu holen möchte, da ich maximal 200€ dafür ausgeben wollen würde und das Angebot an guten KHVs in diesem Segment doch recht dünn ist.
Und wie hat sich das bei dir mit dem Einspielen verhalten? Im HiFi-Forum liest man ja, dass der K701 durchaus seine 150-200 Stunden braucht bis er so klingt wie er soll, an anderer Stelle wurde berichtet, dass es überhaupt keine Unterschiede zwischen neuem und eingespieltem K701 gibt.

Ich hoffe, dass sich dann auch andere K701-Besitzer mit ihren Erfahrungen in dem Review zu Wort melden werden.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt wie sich der Kopfhörer in meinen vier Wänden an meiner Elektronik macht.


----------



## nyso (27. November 2010)

So, ich habe noch immer das Problem mit zu wenig Bass.

Unverändert Xonar D1, Denon PMA 560 und Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000.

Wenn ich keinerlei Klangverbesserungen einstelle kommt, egal welche Musik, egal welche Qualität, so gut wie kein Bass. Oder zumindest mir nicht genug, bei weitem nicht. Erst wenn ich den Denon auf Loudness stelle gehts halbwegs, aber das möchte ich nicht unbedingt.

Kann das nur an der D1 liegen? Die ist ja bekanntlich nicht so basslastig. Vllt. schafft mir also eine X-Fi abhilfe?

Oder ist vllt. was kaputt?

Ich wäre euch für eure Hilfe echt dankbar...


----------



## Chrismettal (27. November 2010)

im xonar treiber auf Flexbass auf an gestellt ?


----------



## nyso (27. November 2010)

Flexbass an oder aus bringt keine Änderung, auch kein rumspielen mit den Einstellungen.


----------



## Chrismettal (27. November 2010)

okey.. dann keine ahnung sry


----------



## nyso (27. November 2010)

Ich habe die LS beide an A angeschlossen, also als Paar.
Würde es was bringen einen an A und den anderen an B anzuschließen?


----------



## Chrismettal (27. November 2010)

probieren ?


----------



## nyso (28. November 2010)

Fertig, ich höre keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Lee (28. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen an welcher Elektronik du ihn betreibst? Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mir einen KHV dazu holen möchte, da ich maximal 200€ dafür ausgeben wollen würde und das Angebot an guten KHVs in diesem Segment doch recht dünn ist.
> Und wie hat sich das bei dir mit dem Einspielen verhalten? Im HiFi-Forum liest man ja, dass der K701 durchaus seine 150-200 Stunden braucht bis er so klingt wie er soll, an anderer Stelle wurde berichtet, dass es überhaupt keine Unterschiede zwischen neuem und eingespieltem K701 gibt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass sich dann auch andere K701-Besitzer mit ihren Erfahrungen in dem Review zu Wort melden werden.
> ...



Ich betrieb ihn Anfangs nur am Onboard Sound meines Notebooks, aktuell an einer Xonar DX. Also nichts besonderes. Als Software benutze ich Winamp mit ASIO Plugin. 
Ob du einen KHV dazu kaufst würde ich einfach danach entscheiden, ob du mit dem Klang zufrieden bist oder ob du meinst, da könnte man noch etwas herausholen. Ich fand den K701 selbst an Onboard schon toll, an der Xonar klingt er noch etwas besser. Also für mich ist er so wie er ist perfekt.

Was die Einspielzeit angeht, ich habe ihn 24 Stunden einspielen lassen bevor ich ihn das erste mal wirklich benutzt habe, aber einen Unterschied habe ich nicht bemerkt. Wobei ich hierbei sagen muss, dass ich solch "geringe" Unterschiede eigentlich nie höre. Ich habe ja schon Probleme den Unterschied zwischen Onboard und Xonar herauszuhören...
Es kann natürlich sein, dass der KH jetzt nach einigen Monaten anders klingt als zum Kaufzeitpunkt, aber wenn man ihn täglich benutzt bemerkt man das einfach nicht. Zumindest ich nicht.

@nyso
Bist du sicher, dass es an den Lautsprechern liegt und nicht etwa an deiner Wahrnehmung? Gerade wenn man vorher Subwoofer Bässe gewohnt war kann einem der Bass von HiFi Lautsprechern gerade zu lächerlich vorkommen. Vorallem wenn man keine Equalizer oder ähnliche Bass Boosts benutzt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. November 2010)

@ nyso : Ist das wenn du eine CD über den Verstärker hörst auch so ? Wenn ja, kann die Xonar nicht der Grund dafür sein. 
Wo stehen denn deine Boxen ? Wie nah an der Wand ?
Stehen sie direkt auf dem Boden oder hast du sie entkoppelt mit Spikes oder Gummifüßen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## nyso (28. November 2010)

Hm, CD-Player hab ich aktuell noch keinen passenden gekauft. Nur ein Radio. Und trotz nicht sonderlich guten Empfangs hört es sich doch besser an.

Die Boxen sollten auch halbwegs genug Abstand zur Wand haben, zumindest die linke. Die rechte Box ist schon recht nah an der Wand, und im Badezimmer hinter der Wand wummert es furchtbar, während im Wohnzimmer kaum Bass ist

Sie stehen mit Spikes auf Holz.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. November 2010)

Ich vermute bei dir einfach ein Problem hinsichtlich Raumakustik. Probier am besten einfach mal die Lautsprecher anders aufzustellen. Denn wenn es im Badezimmer wummert kommt der Bass ja irgendwo an.



> Sie stehen mit Spikes auf Holz.



Wie rum setzt du die Spikes ein? Wenn du die LS mit Spikes auf Holz stellst musst du Spikes mit der Spitze nach oben benutzen um die Lautsprecher vom Boden abzukoppeln, da Holz eine starke Eigenschwingung hat. Wenn du die Spikes mit der Spitze nach unten einsetzt koppelst du die Lautsprecher an den Holzboden an, der dann mitschwingt was zu einem ungenauen und schlimmstenfalls dröhnenden Bass führt.

Als Faustregel kann man sich merken:
Bei weichem Boden wie Parkett, Laminat, PVC-Boden: Spikes mit Spitze nach oben oder Gummientkoppler benutzen um den Lautsprecher vom mitschwingenden Boden zu entkoppeln.
Bei hartem Boden wie Beton, Fliese oder ähnliches nimmt man Spikes mit der Spitze nach unten um den Lautsprecher an den Boden anzukoppeln, das verringert die Eigenschwingung des Lautsprechergehäuses, da diese in den schlecht mitschwingenden Boden abgeführt werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. November 2010)

Die Voraussetzungen sind ja eig nahezu optimal (außer bei der linken Box) 
Ich würde dir wirklich raten, einen CD-Player zu kaufen und den an deinen Boxen zu testen oder eben einen iPod


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. November 2010)

Auch wenn ein Lautsprecher nicht direkt an der Wand steht heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er ideal aufgestellt ist. Manche Lautsprecher profitieren in manchen Räumen auch von einer wandnahen Aufstellung. Das kann man, wenn man nicht live dabei ist, einfach nicht beurteilen.


----------



## querinkin (28. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wie rum setzt du die Spikes ein? Wenn du die LS mit Spikes auf Holz stellst musst du Spikes mit der Spitze nach oben benutzen um die Lautsprecher vom Boden abzukoppeln, da Holz eine starke Eigenschwingung hat. Wenn du die Spikes mit der Spitze nach unten einsetzt koppelst du die Lautsprecher an den Holzboden an, der dann mitschwingt was zu einem ungenauen und schlimmstenfalls dröhnenden Bass führt.



Blöde Frage, ist da wirklich ein Unterschied wie rum die Spikes eingebaut sind?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. November 2010)

@ nyso : Ich habe kein Ahnung 
Hast du die Lautsprecher schon genug eingespielt ?
Lass mal das durchlaufen 

MfG Johnny


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. November 2010)

Ja natürlich macht das einen Unterschied. An der großen Seite hat der Spike eine große Aufnahmefläche für die Schwingungen. Diese werden dann auf dem Weg zur spitzen Seite hin konzentriert und durch die Spitze abgeben. Wenn man also die Spitze unten hat nimmt der Spike die Schwingungen des LS-Gehäuses an der großen Seite auf und leitet sie nach unten in den Boden ab.
Wenn man den Spike aber andersrum benutzt ist die Auflagefläche des schwingenden Gehäuses auf dem Spike durch die Spitze sehr klein, wodurch fast keine Schwingungen an den Spike abgegeben werden und der Lautsprecher damit effektiv entkoppelt wird. Das ist alles ganz einfache Mechanik


----------



## nyso (28. November 2010)

Hm, ich probiere nachher einfach mal die Gumminoppen. Wobei mir die Spikes optisch unglaublich gefallen....

Und eingespielt sind sie auch schon genug denke ich.


----------



## TAZ (28. November 2010)

Naja bei einer ecknahen Aufstellung hat man ja generell eher eine Bassaufdickung bei Lautsprechern. Wenn sie aber frei im Raum stehen (~0,5m nach hinten und zur Seite) sollte der Bass zwar leiser aber präziser werden. Wenn die Standlautsprecher dann noch erhöht (also nicht auf dem Boden) stehen, geht der Hochtonbereich flöten und verliert an Details.

Das sollte eigentlich in allen Räumen ungefähr so sein...
So hat es sich auch mit meinen Quadral Quintas 404 zugetragen...

Ich dachte aber allerdings am Anfang auch ich hätte zu wenig Bass...
Hab mich dann aber mal dazu gezwungen jegliche Klangregler aus zu machen und eine Weile so zu hören....
Auf einmal habe ich Details im Tieftonbereich gehört die vorher einfach im Gewummer unter gegangen sind.
Als ich dann kurze Zeit später "richtige" Kopfhörer angeschafft habe, die AKG K272 HD, hat sich dieser Eindruck bestätigt, dieser KH wird ja auch als K271 MK II in Studios eingesetzt.
Durch diesen Logitech- und Creative-Mist hatte ich mir das Gehör und meine Erwartungen an den Klang total versaut...

Für mich steht jedenfalls mitlerweile fest, der Bass muss nicht wummern oder "drücken" er muss schön sanft das Lied unterstützen, mit einem neutralen Set Up hört man viel mehr Details heraus und das Hören macht seit dem mehr Spass.


----------



## querinkin (28. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich macht das einen Unterschied. An der großen Seite hat der Spike eine große Aufnahmefläche für die Schwingungen. Diese werden dann auf dem Weg zur spitzen Seite hin konzentriert und durch die Spitze abgeben. Wenn man also die Spitze unten hat nimmt der Spike die Schwingungen des LS-Gehäuses an der großen Seite auf und leitet sie nach unten in den Boden ab.
> Wenn man den Spike aber andersrum benutzt ist die Auflagefläche des schwingenden Gehäuses auf dem Spike durch die Spitze sehr klein, wodurch fast keine Schwingungen an den Spike abgegeben werden und der Lautsprecher damit effektiv entkoppelt wird. Das ist alles ganz einfache Mechanik


Durch Gummiabsorber wird der Körperschall des Lautsprechers gedämpft und überträgt sich somit nicht auf die Unterlage. 
Durch das Verbinden der Box mit dem Boden, z.B. Verschrauben des Lautsprechers mit der Unterlage, wird durch den Körperschall des Boxengehäuses der Boden angeregt. Der gleiche Effekt soll ja bei der Verwendung der Spikes mit der Spitze in Richtung Boden auftreten. Wie nun die Dämpfung im Kegel zur Spitze hin zunehmen soll bzw. die Schwingungen abnehmen sollen, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Das Material ist ja immer das Gleiche. Deshalb sehe ich auch keinen Unterschied ob die Spikes mit der Spitze nach oben oder nach unten montiert werden. Wenn diese Stahlunterlagen für die Spikes verwendet werden, um den Boden bzw. bei umgekehrter Verwendung die Box nicht zu beschädigen erschliesst sich für mich die Funktion der Spikes sowieso nicht. Könnte man da, aus schwingungstechnischer Sicht, nicht genausogut die originalen Boxenfüsse verwenden?
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, deine Erklärung leuchtet mir immernoch nicht ein. Könntest du mir das bitte noch etwas genauer erklären?


----------



## TAZ (28. November 2010)

av-magazin: Dämpfung und Entkopplung

Finde ich nicht schlecht....


----------



## querinkin (28. November 2010)

Danke für den Link. Diese Beschreibung kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.

Habe auch noch etwas gefunden:
akustische Abkopplung

Da wird allerdings nicht erwähnt wie rum getestet wurde.


----------



## nyso (28. November 2010)

So, seit vorhin sind die Gumminoppen drunter, und schon ist es besser

Sind jetzt nur stinknormale Dinger, nix besonderes. Meint ihr da gibts große Unterschiede zu teureren?
Oder sollte ich einfach mal die Methode mit den halben Tennisbällen probieren?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. November 2010)

Wenn halbe Tennisbälle optisch zu verkraften sind, sind die die beste Lösung vom P/L-Verhältnis. Teure Gummidämpfer sehen dann oft noch besonders gut aus und haben einen ausgeklügelteren Federmechanismus, also da gibt es schon noch Qualitätsunterschiede. Allerdings sollte man es bei "nur" Magnat Monitor Lautsprechern nicht übertreiben. Um die beliebten Auto-Vergleiche zu nutzen: Wenn man auf einen Trabant große Breitreifen aufzieht wird er dadurch auch nicht schneller  Ich denke wenn der Boden wirklich hörbar mitschwingt bei Einsatz der mitgelieferten Gumminoppen, dann tun es ein paar billige Dämpfer für 10-15€.

EDIT: hier nochmal eine detaillierte Beschreibung wie Spikes funktionieren:

Grundsätzlich muss man verstehen was mit Schwingungen innerhalb des Spikes passiert. Man kann das im Prinzip mit einer Druckpumpe aus dem Physikunterricht oder mit einem Trichter vergleichen.
Auf der einen Seite hat man eine große Fläche, auf der anderen Seite eine kleine Fläche (idealisiert einen Punkt). Die Amplitude der Schwingung wird mit abnehmendem Durchmesser größer, die Konzentration der Schwingungen nimmt also zur Spitze hin zu und wird dadurch in die Richtung der Spitze gerichtet.

Bei Nutzung des Spikes mit Spitze nach unten passiert nun folgendes:

Der Spike nimmt über die große Verbindungsstelle mit dem Lautsprechergehäuse die vom Lautsprechergehäuse abgegebenen Schwingungen gut auf. Durch den Spike werden die Schwingungen nun in Richtung Spitze transportiert und dort konzentriert an den Boden abgegeben. Damit koppelt man den Lautsprecher also an den Untergrund an, denn die Schwingungsenergie des Lautsprechergehäuses geht auf den Boden über, das LS-Gehäuse schwingt weniger, der Boden schwingt mehr. Bei einem harten Boden wie Beton oder ähnliches macht das nichts aus, da die Schwingungsenergie des Lautsprechers kaum ausreicht um den Boden in hörbare Bewegung zu versetzen. Hat man aber einen weichen Boden (wie Parkett oder Laminat) fängt dieses natürlich unkontrolliert an mitzuschwingen, was letztendlich zu einem unterschwelligen dröhnenden "Wummern" führt.

Deshalb nutzt man das Prinzip des Spikes dort auf eine andere Weise indem man ihn einfach mit der Spitze nach oben benutzt:

Durch die geringe Kontaktfläche des Spikes mit dem Lautsprechergehäuse werden schonmal viel weniger Schwingungen (genauer: mechanische Energie des LS-Gehäuses) auf den Spike übertragen. Die Energie die trotzdem noch auf den Spike übertragen wird, verliert durch die Pyramidenform an Intensität, die "Konzentration" nimmt ab und der Boden wird nun fast garnichtmehr in Schwingung versetzt, der Lautsprecher ist vom Untergrund entkoppelt.

Die Gegenstücke für Spikes ändern an diesem Prinzip übrigens garnichts, die kleine Auflagefläche des Spikes und seine "verdichtende" Form bleiben ja trotzdem erhalten.

Bei der Entkopplung mittels Gummidämpfern nutzt man das einfache Prinzip, dass ich einem elastischen Stoff wie Gummi mechanische Energie in thermische Energie umgewandelt wird. Fängt der Gummi durch die Schwingung also an sich zu bewegen wird er warm (sehr minimal) und gibt die Energie so ab.


Eine ideale Lautsprecher-Entkopplung sieht übrigens so aus:

Man Koppelt den Lautsprecher mittels Spikes (mit Spitze nach unten) an eine schwere (harte) Platte (Granit und Marmor eignen sich hierfür sehr gut) an. Dadurch werden die Schwingungen des LS-Gehäuses an die Platte abgegeben, die aber selbst durch ihre Härte ein sehr geringes Schwingungsvermögen hat. Um die Restschwingung der Granitplatte nun vom Boden fernzuhalten nutzt man dafür bestenfalls sehr gute Dämpfer. Damit geben fast nurnoch die Membranen die Akustik an die Raumluft ab da die Gehäuseschwingungen von der harten Grundplatte absorbiert wurden und der Boden entkoppelt ist.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt halbwegs nachvollziehbar. Und bitte nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage nehmen, das ist keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung, sondern soll die Vorgänge grob gezeichnet veranschaulichen und deutlich machen wofür Spikes und Dämpfer gut sind.
Es ist immer wieder lustig zu sehen, wenn Leute ihre Lautsprecher mit Spikes an Holzboden ankoppeln. Sieht gut aus, bringt klanglich genau das Gegenteil von dem was man erreichen wollte.


----------



## Chrismettal (28. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wenn halbe Tennisbälle optisch zu verkraften sind, sind die die beste Lösung vom P/L-Verhältnis. Teure Gummidämpfer sehen dann oft noch besonders gut aus und haben einen ausgeklügelteren Federmechanismus, also da gibt es schon noch Qualitätsunterschiede. Allerdings sollte es bei "nur" Magnat Monitor Lautsprechern nicht übertreiben. Um die beliebten Auto-Vergleiche zu nutzen: Wenn man auf einen Trabant große Breitreifen aufzieht wird er dadurch auch nicht schneller



Aber der Trabbi wird auf jeden fall style haben und wie ein ganz dicker aussehen 

Sollte ich meine magnats die ich mir ja demnächst kaufe auch entkoppeln ? stehen im prinzip direkt vor meiner fre**e auf dem schreibtisch.. ich weiss schlechter aufstellblatz, relativ wandnah und direkt an mir dran am kleben aber ich werd das nich ändern weils einfach nicht besser möglich ist bei mir ^^
also, entkoppeln auf schreibtisch ja oder nein ?


----------



## nyso (28. November 2010)

Ich denke ich werde mal probieren, ob die Tennisbälle noch eine Verbesserung bringen, und wenn ja werde ich mal etwas bessere Entkoppler kaufen. Die dürften dann ja ewig halten^^


----------



## TAZ (28. November 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Aber der Trabbi wird auf jeden fall style haben und wie ein ganz dicker aussehen
> 
> Sollte ich meine magnats die ich mir ja demnächst kaufe auch entkoppeln ? stehen im prinzip direkt vor meiner fre**e auf dem schreibtisch.. ich weiss schlechter aufstellblatz, relativ wandnah und direkt an mir dran am kleben aber ich werd das nich ändern weils einfach nicht besser möglich ist bei mir ^^
> also, entkoppeln auf schreibtisch ja oder nein ?



Such dir doch lieber LS aus, die man wenigstens wandnah stellen kann...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. November 2010)

> Such dir doch lieber LS aus, die man wenigstens wandnah stellen kann...



Eben, warum sollte man sich Lautsprecher kaufen, bei denen man schon im Vorfeld genau weiß, dass sie für den Einsatzzweck denkbar ungeeignet sind?
@Chrismettal: Du solltest dich lieber im Bereich der Nahfeldmonitore umschauen. Damit wirst du wahrscheinlich glücklicher werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. November 2010)

Kann ich meine Magnat Quantum 503 als PC-Monitore einsetzen ?
Würde von ihnen mind. 1,40m entfernt sein


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. November 2010)

Probier es aus, dir kann hier niemand definitiv sagen, wie sich deine Quantum 503 in deinem Raum auf dieser Entfernung anhören. Theoretisch ist es natürlich machbar, ob es klanglich Sinn macht musst du selbst entscheiden.

Mal eine Anfrage an die *Moderation*:

Wäre es nicht Sinnvoll mal ein Unterforum für die mittlerweile doch recht zahlreichen Reviews und Tests einzurichten? Ich finde es schade, dass viele gute Reviews (z.B. zum DT770, zum Edifier-System, zu den verschiedenen Nubert-Lautsprechern) oft schnell in der alltäglichen Kaufberatung untergehen und dann relativ schnell auf hintere Seiten rutschen wo man sie irgendwann kaum noch findet. Die bisherige Praxis, die Reviews in die Stickys zu packen finde ich da eher suboptimal, dort sollten lieber solche Threads wie Devils Anfängerguide oder die Umfrage zum Sound-Forum-Treffen für sich stehen. Wenn man da immer mehr lesenswerte Reviews reinlegt wird es bald unübersichtlich, und die Entscheidung ob ein Review Sticky-würdig ist oder nicht ist ja auch eher subjektiv.
Was haltet ihr, die Moderation, und was haltet ihr, die Sound-Forum-User davon?


----------



## nyso (28. November 2010)

Dafür


----------



## iceman650 (28. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Dafür


/sign


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. November 2010)

Klares Pro


----------



## p00nage (29. November 2010)

auch klares PRO


----------



## Pravasi (29. November 2010)

Absolut überfällig!


----------



## TAZ (29. November 2010)

Na aber definitiv!


----------



## Pokerclock (29. November 2010)

Dann gebe ich es mal intern weiter.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. November 2010)

Okay, ich habe nochmal ne Frage :
Ab welcher Entfernung sind Nahfeldmonitore zu empfehlen ?
Was für einen Verstärker könnt ihr mir dann für meine Quantum 503 empfehlen ?
Der solllte recht klein sein und muss auch nicht viel Ausstattung haben...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. November 2010)

AKG K701 ist eingetroffen...

erster Eindruck:

Verpackung: Toll ^^
Haptik und Verarbeitung: Toll ^^
Klang: aufs erste Hören zwiespältig...

mehr gibts dann später 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (29. November 2010)

Auch noch warten 

Wisst ihr zufällig wann die Quincy Jones Reihe von AKG kommt?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. November 2010)

> Wisst ihr zufällig wann die Quincy Jones Reihe von AKG kommt?



Ist meines Wissens schon eine Weile verfügbar.


----------



## Menthe (29. November 2010)

Hab die noch nirgendwo gefunden, gibts die nur in bestimmten Läden?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. November 2010)

Also veröffentlicht wurden sie im Oktober, hier gibt es einen österreichischen Shop wo sie zumindest gelistet, aber derzeit nicht lieferbar sind. Die Auflage ist sicher auch ziemlich limitiert.


----------



## Menthe (29. November 2010)

Mhm schade, genau die Schwarzen sind nicht lieferbar. Wobei beim Preis denk ich mal einiges nur wegen dem Namen ist.


----------



## TAZ (29. November 2010)

Die Q701 sind in der Tat baugleich zu den K701.


----------



## Menthe (29. November 2010)

Welche Kopfhörer taugen den für unterwegs Musik hören? Preisrahmen so 50-100€


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. November 2010)

Welche Bauform wird denn bevorzugt? Kopfhörer? Ear-Bud? In-Ear? Welche Musik soll damit gehört werden? An welches Quellgerät soll er angeschlossen werden?


Mein K701 läuft nun knapp 3 Stunden und es tut sich tatsächlich jetzt schon deutlich was am Klang...mit dem Review werd ich wohl heute abend beginnen, aber eine endgültige Klangbeurteilung wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern...


----------



## Menthe (29. November 2010)

Also Kopfhörer sollten es sein, Musik eigentlich alles Mögliche außer Klassik 
Quellgerät wird ein iPhone oder der PC sein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. November 2010)

Und was für einen Klang bevorzugst du? Eher bassbetont und gedämpft? Eher analytisch und detailreich? Eher spaßig?


----------



## Menthe (29. November 2010)

Ähhm, gut 
Kenn mich da nicht so gut aus, es sollte das optimale für das Geld sein. Falls es nicht gefällt kann man ja zurückschicken.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. November 2010)

DAS optimale gibt es nicht. Es gibt je nach Geschmack immer ein paar verschiedene Kopfhörer, die für ihren Preis eine gute Leistung bringen. Bis hundert 100€ ist der AKG530 ein sehr guter Kopfhörer wenn man auf einen eher detaillierten und analytischen Klang steht. Der Sennheiser HD555 ist gut wenn man auf einen grundsätzlich warmen und gedämpften Klang bevorzugt. Beides sind aber offene Kopfhörer, man hört also nach außen hin alles was du hörst. Für den Einsatz in ÖPNV und Bahn sind geschlossene Kopfhörer da besser geeignet da sie den Schall nach außen hin besser isolieren, die klingen aber bei gleichem Preis etwas schlechter als offene Kopfhörer.
Bei den geschlossenen könnte man den AKG K450 (wieder eher analytisch abgestimmt) oder den Sennheiser HD448 (warm bis gedämpft im Klang) sich genauer anschauen.

Aber verlasse dich nicht zu sehr auf Foren-Empfehlungen, geh lieber selbst probehören und such dir so das Modell heraus, welches dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## Menthe (29. November 2010)

Das AKG450 sieht nicht schlecht aus, gibt auch n "Headset" dazu zu kaufen.
Werde mal schauen ob ich die irgendwo Probehören kann.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. November 2010)

Würdet ihr mir eher einen Vollverstärker oder einen Receiver für den Anschluss der Magnat-Boxen an meinen PC empfehlen ?


----------



## Chrismettal (29. November 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem Receiver voll zufrieden, da kannst du ja immerhin alles mögliche anschliessen etc, ich bin für Receiver ^^

aber zurück zu meinem [problem]
sind nahfeldmonitore nicht ziemlich teuer ? später werde ich die magnats eh weiter weg benutzen, spätestens wenn ich ne wohnung miete für ausbildung 
boxen sind ja ne anschaffung für eine längere ueit denk ich.. 
aber, könnt ihr mir ein paar nahfeldmonitore empfehlen ?  gracias


----------



## querinkin (29. November 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir eher einen Vollverstärker oder einen Receiver für den Anschluss der Magnat-Boxen an meinen PC empfehlen ?


Das musst du entscheiden. Trotzdem eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe meinerseits. 
Wenn du nicht vor hast auf 5.1 aufzurüsten wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Stereo-Vollverstärker das Richtige, denn da bekommst du logischerweise mehr fürs gleiche Geld (qualitativ hochwertigere Bauteile und mehr Leistung). Die meisten Stereo-Vv haben allerdings keinen digitalen Eingang. Somit wäre es von Vorteil wenn du eine Soundkarte hättest, die dir die D/A-Wandlung übernimmt. Geht natürlich auch mit Onboard, klingt aber möglicherweise nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. November 2010)

Eine Xonar DX habe ich schon 
Dann werde ich mich nach einem Vollverstärker umgucken.

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. November 2010)

So, habe nochmal ne Frage 
Ich möchte auf jeden Fall meine Magnat Boxen für den PC nutzen, also Gaming, Videos und so 
Leider ist der Platz für einen normalen Vollverstärker einfach nicht vorhanden 
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## TAZ (30. November 2010)

Sowas hier: Box Design by Pro-Ject Audio Systems


----------



## nyso (30. November 2010)

Und das Ding soll gut sein? Bezweifle ich jetzt irgendwie...


----------



## TAZ (30. November 2010)

Weiß ich nicht....
Möchte bei dem Preis aber sein!
Pro-Ject Stereo Box Vollverstärker schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Besser als dieses allemal!
Dynavox CS-PA1 Mini-Verstärker - ESA-1 - 2 x 50: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## iceman650 (30. November 2010)

Pro-Ject soll zwar gut sein (kein persönlicher Erfahrungswert, nur vom hörensagen), aber ich glaube dass die 20W an 8Ohm bzw. die 30W an 4Ohm doch etwas knapp werden könnten bei den Quantums.
Aber warum bitte hat man Platz für Regallautsprecher am Schreibtisch, aber keinen für nen Amp, warum stellst du den Amp nicht unter den Moni?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. November 2010)

Naja, die meisten Verstärker sind einfach für den Platz unter dem Monitor zu tief 
Es muss doch noch eine bessere Option geben


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. November 2010)

Die Pro-Ject Box Serie ist P/L-technisch erste Sahne, an den Geräten gibts nix zu meckern. Wenn man das nötige Kleingeld für die komplette Anlage hat kann man da eigentlich nix falsch machen. Da ich derzeit Ausschau nach einem Kopfhörerverstärker halte hab ich da auch schon die Pro-Ject Headbox II ins Auge gefasst. Allerdings tendiere ich derzeit eher in Richtung Shiit Asgard  beim aktuellen Kurs USD-EUR eigtl ein ziemliches Schnäppchen...



> Es muss doch noch eine bessere Option geben



Es gibt folgende Optionen:

Einen kleinen, guten aber schwachen und rel. teuren Verstärker: siehe Pro-ject Stereo Box u.a.
Einen kleinen und schlechten: siehe Dynavox CS-PA1 u.a.
Einen großen und guten Vollverstärker: siehe beliebigen Vollverstärker der >200€-Klasse


----------



## thysol (30. November 2010)

Ich plane Morgen mit meinen Geschwistern einen Sound Blindvergleich mit den Logitech Z4, Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 und den Klipsch RB-81. Der Test besteht aus Games, Blu-rays, DVDs und CDs. Meine Schwester ist 14 und mein kleiner Bruder ist 5. Ich selbst bin uebrigens nicht Teil des Blindvergleichs. Ich bin mal auf die Resultate gespannt.


----------



## TAZ (30. November 2010)

Weil es lustig ist sich selbst zu zitieren...
Entweder so einen "Mini-Verstärker"...



TAZ schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht....
> Möchte bei dem Preis aber sein!
> Pro-Ject Stereo Box Vollverstärker schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ...




...oder die Magnats verkloppen und aktive LS.

@afi: Berichte mal wenn du dir die Headbox zulegst, habe die auch ins Auge gefasst. Habe aber im Hifi-Forum auch schon negatives gelesen. Wobei auch viele sagen, dass so ein KH-Verstärker gar nix bringt...

Ich bin echt unschlüssig...laut genug werden meine K272 ja, aber vllt. geht ja noch mehr...
Oder ein USB-DAC mit integriertem KH-Amp....

Schwierig, schwierig....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Dezember 2010)

> @afi: Berichte mal wenn du dir die Headbox zulegst, habe die auch ins Auge gefasst. Habe aber im Hifi-Forum auch schon negatives gelesen. Wobei auch viele sagen, dass so ein KH-Verstärker gar nix bringt...
> 
> Ich bin echt unschlüssig...laut genug werden meine K272 ja, aber vllt. geht ja noch mehr...
> Oder ein USB-DAC mit integriertem KH-Amp....
> ...



So ganz schlüssig bin ich mir da auch noch nicht. Die negative Kritik im HiFi-Forum bezieht sihc ja größtenteils auf die erste Version der Headbox, und die Kritik zur Headbox II kommt ja fast ausschließlich von den Enthusiasaten, man müsste es also wahrsch. wirklich einfach mal probieren.
Allerdings ist mein K701 nun nach knapp 20Stunden einspielen an CDP und Verstärker eigtl. auch Laut genug, nur die Xonar D1 ist bisschen Schwachbrüstig weshalb ich da auch über den Kauf einer Xonar Essence nachdenke statt des KHV...schwierig schwierig alles...^^

Aber ein KHV lohnt grundsätzlich schon, ich habe da derzeit den Vergleich zwischen meinem Verstärker (kein KHV, nur per Widerstand an die Endstufe gekoppelter KH-Ausgang) und CDP (hat einen einfachen KHV). Der K701 klingt am CDP schon deutlich besser, hat mehr Räumlichkeit und spielt etwas energischer. Klangliches Schlusslicht bildet leider der KH-Ausgang der Xonar D1.


----------



## TAZ (1. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm naja, den K272 hatte ich noch gar nicht an der X-Fi... 
Fraglich ob ich das will, ist nur der Receiver optisch angeschlossen und ein Headset zum Skypen...

Mal schauen....vllt. wirds ja auch eine Budget Lösung alá Fiio E7 und/oder E9.

FiiO E7 USB DAC und Kopfhörerverstärker: Amazon.de: Elektronik

FiiO E9 Desktop Kopfhörer Verstärker (schwarz): Amazon.de: Elektronik

News Center-FiiO Electronic Technology


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hm...die FiiO-KHVs und DACs haben mir zu viel technische Spielerei, ich mag es puristischer ^^


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (1. Dezember 2010)

kann mir jmd vllt. einen Sub für meinen Raum empfehlen 38 m² (abzüglich daschrägen 18m² ) 
Budget so 300 maximal 350 €
Habe schon zwei gle 490


----------



## p00nage (2. Dezember 2010)

Sub´s von XTZ 

Du könntest dir ma die oben verlinkten anschaun, aber 38qm sind halt nicht wenig.

Oder hier von Nubert AW 441 aber da gilt auch des gleiche wie oben


----------



## iceman650 (2. Dezember 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Wäre der NAD C320BEE für meine Lautsprecher noch stark genug? Einen NAD dieser baureihe habe ich schon gehört, das war allerdings der 4x teurere NAD C375BEE, sie haben mir klanglich gut gefallen. 
Im moment habe ich einen Onkyo TX7730, dessen Poti bei etwa 12Uhr steht und der AFAIR 2x75W an 8Ohm liefert. Der NAD würde 2x50W bei ebenfalls 8Ohm bringen.
Würde dieser dann noch genug reserven für weniger effiziente Lautsprecher haben oder würde ich mit dem NAD Gefahr laufen, ins Clipping zu geraten?

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Dezember 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Wäre der NAD C320BEE für meine Lautsprecher noch stark genug? Einen NAD dieser baureihe habe ich schon gehört, das war allerdings der 4x teurere NAD C375BEE, sie haben mir klanglich gut gefallen.
> Im moment habe ich einen Onkyo TX7730, dessen Poti bei etwa 12Uhr steht und der AFAIR 2x75W an 8Ohm liefert. Der NAD würde 2x50W bei ebenfalls 8Ohm bringen.
> Würde dieser dann noch genug reserven für weniger effiziente Lautsprecher haben oder würde ich mit dem NAD Gefahr laufen, ins Clipping zu geraten?
> 
> Mfg, ice



Um welche Lautsprecher handelt es sich dabei denn?


----------



## iceman650 (2. Dezember 2010)

Sind Infinity Reference 31i, haben 6Ohm, sonstige technische Daten weiß ich leider nicht.
http://www.minhembio.com/bilder/bild/?pic_id=82834.jpg
Solche, habe sie aber in schwarz.


Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Dezember 2010)

Über den Wirkungsgrad (der zur Beurteilung ob 50W ausreichend sind wichtig ist) habe ich jetzt leider auch keine Informationen gefunden. In aller Regel reichen aber auch 50W mehr als aus um ordentliche Pegel zu erreichen.


----------



## iceman650 (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt, meinen Onkyo mit 2x75W muss ich zur hälfte aufdrehen damit Zimmerlautstärke rauskommt.
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie bzw. ob ich das auf den NAD übertragen kann, und außerdem wüsste ich gerne bis wohin ich den NAD aufdrehen kann, bis er verzerrt. Aber naja, dann lass ich wohl lieber ebay und schau mal bei meinem Händler vorbei.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Dezember 2010)

> Wie gesagt, meinen Onkyo mit 2x75W muss ich zur hälfte aufdrehen damit Zimmerlautstärke rauskommt.
> Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie bzw. ob ich das auf den NAD übertragen kann,



Garnicht, jeder Hersteller gibt seinem Volume-Poti ein anderes "Profil".



> und außerdem wüsste ich gerne bis wohin ich den NAD aufdrehen kann, bis er verzerrt.



Das kann man nur ausprobieren.


----------



## iceman650 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hm, schade, ich dachte bisher, dass die Potis "linear" sind...
Und ausprobieren ist bei ebay eher Mist - also kauf ich meinen nächsten Amp beim Händler.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Dezember 2010)

> Hm, schade, ich dachte bisher, dass die Potis "linear" sind...



Nein, das sind sie in den seltensten Fällen. Meistens sind sie bis 10Uhr-Stellung relativ grob (es wird also bei wenig Drehung schneller lauter) und danach werden sie zunehmend unempfindlicher.


----------



## evosociety (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin's leider mal wieder. Mein Denon PMA-1560 ist abgeraucht. (Bei dem Alter war es abzusehen)

Nun suche ich einen neuen Verstärker für meine Quadral Vulkan Real Transmission Line MK1.

Was haltet ihr von dem Harman/Kardon 990?

Oder hättet ihr andere Vorschläge?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ein recht solider Verstärker und um deine Lautsprecher zu befeuern reicht er auf jeden Fall. Allerdings achtet man bei H&K mMn mittlerweile zu viel aufs Design wodurch die Geräte P/L-technisch nichtmehr so gut sind. Da bekommt man heutzutage bei anderen Marken wie Denon, NAD, Marantz etc. mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## TAZ (3. Dezember 2010)

Ein Freund von mir hat sich kurz bevor ich mir meinen Sony-AVR gekauft habe einen von H/K gehlt, der locker eine Preisklasse über meinem Sony ist.
Vor kurzem hat er dann meinen AVR mal begutachten können, sein Kommentar dazu und ich zitiere wörtlich: "Mein nächster wird ein Sony." Und dazu ein relativ zerknirschtes Gesicht...

Ich würde mich also vom H/K ganz schnell verabschieden...auch ist mein Qualitätseindruck von seinem nicht der Beste...
Die gesamte Front wirkt total wie Billigplastik, das Lautstärkerad eiert wie sau und ob man die Beleuchtung gut findet bleibt einem selbst überlassen...

Ich würde eher in die Richtung Denon, Yamaha, Onkyo, Sony oder wenn es etwas exklusiver sein soll auch bei Marantz schauen..


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Dezember 2010)

Naja SoNie ist jetz aber auch nicht grade qualitativ hochwertig, war Sony auch noch nie so wirklich ( bis auf wenige ausnahmen unter anderem unter dem namen WEGA ) zumindest bei mir hats kein Sony Amp oder AVR geschaft das ich ihn länger als 2 Monate im besitz hatte. 


@evosociety Wieso sollte das bei dem Alter abzusehen gewesen sein das der Denon dir abbraucht ? Ich mein der war nur 17 jahre alt, für nen guten Verstärker ist das garnix und sowas überleben die bei guter behandlung immer. Ich habs ja schon oft hier erwähnt, mein ältester Verstärker der noch komplett Original ist und einwandfrei funktioniert obwohl der im Proberaum und diverse hochpegel orgien über sich ergehen lassen muste, das teil ist von 1971  
Jetz würd mich eher mal interessieren was den am Denon kaputt ist, wie verhält der sich den ?


----------



## TAZ (3. Dezember 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Naja SoNie ist jetz aber auch nicht grade qualitativ hochwertig, war Sony auch noch nie so wirklich ( bis auf wenige ausnahmen unter anderem unter dem namen WEGA ) zumindest bei mir hats kein Sony Amp oder AVR geschaft das ich ihn länger als 2 Monate im besitz hatte.




Da siehste mal wie mies H/K ist. 
Ich kann das ganze Anti-Geschwubbel gegen Sony nicht verstehen...
Ist doch alles nur Meinungsmache ausm Hifi-Forum von Leuten die nen Sony AVR noch nicht mal aus 10 km Entfernung gesehen haben...
In US-Foren findet man so eine Einstellung zum Beispiel gar nicht...

Ich gebe gerne zu, Sony hatte Probleme mit zu schwachen Netzteilen, diese Probleme sind aber definitiv abgestellt seit der STR-DH-Serie

Und gerade die ES oder QS Geräte von Sony sind sehr feine Teile die sich vor der Konkurrenz sicherlich nicht verstecken müssen.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, andere können sicherlich abweichen und auch du hast damit deine Erfahrungen gemacht die ich ja gar nicht infrage stellen will.

In diesem Sinne:


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Dezember 2010)

Na wie gesagt ich hatte so einige Sonys darunter auch 2 AVR hier stehen, aber die hab ich schnellmöglichst wieder verkauft, weil diese kisten von der Verarbeitung schon komisch waren. Ich kann mich z.b nicht mit ner Plastik/blech kiste anfreunden die angeblich 5*100Watt bringen soll aber grad mal 3kg wiegt ( wie du schon sagst, unterdimensionierter Trafo ) und irgendwie hatt ich auch angst irgendwas auf den AVR zu stellen weil das blech so dünn war das es schnell dellen bekommt, so zumindest der eindruck. 

Ich hab halt irgendwie meine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht mit verstärkern von Sony und irgendwie ist der eindruck geblieben, was aber nicht heist das ich komplett Sony verhasse. Mein Minidisc Recorder ist nen Sony und mit dem bin ich seit gut 10 jahren sehr sehr zufrieden. Ach gott und dann fällt mir grad ein, mein Laptop ist ja auch nen Sony Vaio  
Also ich verhasse nicht die Marke.
In diesem sinne ( aber nur mit kaffee )


----------



## TAZ (3. Dezember 2010)

Mein Minidisc Recorder (MZ-RH600) ist leider verstorben. 
Irgendwann hat das Laufwerk keine MDs mehr erkannt...
Aber selbst gebrauchte werden bei ebay zu schweinischen Preisen gehandelt...
Aber vllt. kommt ja nochmal ein RH1 ins Haus...aber da gibt es vorher wichtigere Investitionen...

Wie gesagt die Zeit der schlechten Trafos ist vorbei...
Meiner wiegt knapp 8,5 kg..


----------



## Uziflator (3. Dezember 2010)

Sagt *"Hifi Mohr*" irgendwem was?

Und nein ich will mir nichs davon kaufen^^


----------



## TAZ (4. Dezember 2010)

Die Lautsprecher sind wohl ganz gut, auch wenn man die Weichen überarbeiten muss. Von dem Rest muss man allerdings Abstand nehmen.


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2010)

So, nochmal der hier: Denon AVR 1911 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Denkt ihr, der kann klanglich mit meinem alten PMA 560 mithalten?
Oder wäre er vom Klang schlechter.

Wenn er klanglich mindestens gleich ist, wird wohl gewechselt. Der hat viele Features, die mir sehr gefallen. Z.B. das USB-Dock, da kommt eine HDD mit meiner Musik dran und fertig. Muss der Rechner nicht immer an sein wenn ich Musik höre

Edit: Oder was haltet ihr von dem hier?
http://www.amazon.de/Onkyo-TX-SR608...=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1292590423&sr=1-2


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Dezember 2010)

> Denkt ihr, der kann klanglich mit meinem alten PMA 560 mithalten?
> Oder wäre er vom Klang schlechter.



Ein Verstärker klingt nicht, es sei denn er ist kaputt. Und dein alter PMA ist ja nun auch ein Billig-gerät, da nehmen di sich nicht wirklich was.


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2010)

Und trotzdem klingt jedes Modell jeder Marke anders, seltsam

Und Billiggerät würde ich zu dem PMA 560 jetzt nicht sagen. Damals ca. 750DM, was heute etwa 500-600€ sein dürften, wenn man alle Faktoren berücksichtigt.

Ganz nebenbei, ein 500€ Gerät ist denke ich für die wenigsten Menschen auf diesem Planeten "billig"
Außerdem hast oder hattest du einen AVR 1909, mit dem du laut eigener Aussage zufrieden bist. Und der kann ja höchstens schlechter sein kann als sein Nachnachfolger, der 1911


----------



## TAZ (17. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich darf ein Verstärker gar nicht klingen, er soll das eingehende Audiosignal verstärken (bei digitaler Verkabelung ggf. decodieren), wenn er "klingt" hat der Hersteller den grundsätzlichen Gedanken von HiFi nicht verstanden oder ist schlicht nicht dazu in der Lage etwas vernünftiges zu bauen. High Fidelity bedeutet schlicht nix anderes als eine möglichst unverfälschte Musikwiedergabe. Das was so auf der Scheibe ist, will ich ja auch so im Ohr haben, und nicht irgendwie anders.

Deswegen sind ja auch die ganz teuren Kopfhörer vom Schlage eines AKG K701 oder Sennheiser HD600 so sehr neutral ausgelegt, die sind eben HiFi.


Aber ob Verstärker und Abspielgeräte klingen oder nicht haben sich schon viele Leute gestritten...mit keinem Ergebnis.
Ich bin der Meinung sie sollten den Klang nicht verfälschen, und genau das sollte jeder HiFi-Hersteller anstreben...

Das muss aber jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen...


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2010)

Offenbar schafft das dann aber kein Hersteller, nichtmal ansatzweise.

Jede Marke hat einen eigenen Klangcharakter, ihr selber sprecht ja sogar Empfehlungen aus, je nach Musikgeschmack des Fragenden wird dann eben diese oder jene Marke empfohlen.

Und wenn die Dinger nicht klingen, dann dürfte sich mein PMA 560 also genauso anhören wie ein aktueller 10k€ Denon? Das bezweifle ich doch sehr


----------



## TAZ (17. Dezember 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Jede Marke hat einen eigenen Klangcharakter, ihr selber sprecht ja sogar Empfehlungen aus, je nach Musikgeschmack des Fragenden wird dann eben diese oder jene Marke empfohlen.



Naja, ich nicht.




nyso schrieb:


> Und wenn die Dinger nicht klingen, dann dürfte sich mein PMA 560 also genauso anhören wie ein aktueller 10k€ Denon? Das bezweifle ich doch sehr




Wobei das wieder von anderen Faktoren abhängt bzw. abhängen kann. Wenn ein Verstärker "zu flach" klingt, d.h. nicht die nötige Dynamik auf die LS bringt kann das auch an einem zu schwachem Netzteil liegen. Wenn er nun diffenrenzierter "klingt", bzw. mehr Auflösung und Transparenz bietet liegt das eher an höherwertigen Bauteilen.

Das ist eben eine Glaubensfrage, obwohl es sowas bei Technik ja nicht geben dürfte, ich weiß schon. Aber eine Diskussion wollte ich jetzt nicht entfachen.

Fakt ist aber, der Gedanke von HiFi ist eine möglichst unverfälschte Musikwiedergabe und da ist ein "klingender" Verstärker eher hinderlich.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Dezember 2010)

Und die, die den Klang von Verstärkern beschreiben und anhand von diesen Ausführungen beraten, sind komischerweise die, die auch teure Kabel empfehlen, weil die ihrer Meinung nach besser klingen.^^

Mfg, ice


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Dezember 2010)

@iceman: Stimmt 

@nyso: Verstärker klingen nicht, nicht bei der hcohentwickelten Technik, die es spottbilligst gibt. Bei Amps geht es um Optik und Features sowie Benutzerfreundlichkeit.


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2010)

Soll das etwa heißen, die Musik die ich über den PMA 560 höre, hört sich exakt so an, wie Musik über einen 10.000€ Verstärker?

Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.

Die Geräte der 500€ Klasse geben die Musik anders dar als Geräte der 5-10k€ Klasse, das sollte schon alleine den hochwertigeren Komponenten geschuldet sein. Die 500€ Geräte verfälschen den perfekten Hifi-Klang also stärker als die sauteuren.

Kann man da nicht von Klang sprechen?

Klang bedeutet wortwörtlich, die Art wie etwas klingt. So ist es im Duden etc.

Wenn sich die Verstärker also anders anhören, durch andere Komponenten, andere Abstimmungen etc., kann man davon sprechen das sie anders klingen.

Bei Kabeln gehe ich noch mit das abzutun, da es sich gerade so im Bereich des Messbaren befindet. Aber bei Verstärkern ist es ja wohl deutlich zu hören.


Und wie ist das ganze dann bei Soundkarten, die sollten dann ja auch nicht klingen dürfen, oder? Tun sie aber.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Dezember 2010)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht Devil. Und das Verstärker nicht klingen wurde auch schon im Wiener Blindtest bewiesen.
Was man aber nicht vergessen darf...ein Röhrenamp klingt schon anders als ein Transistor-Amp.

Und wenn man zu Modellen mit schlechtem Klirrfaktor oder unterdimensioniertem Netzteil greift kann man auch da mit einem schlechteren Klang rechnen. Ein vernünftig konstruierter Verstärker sollte aber im Source-Direct-Modus einen linealglatten Frequenzverlauf mindestens von 10Hz bis 40kHz haben und dabei einen Klirr von nicht mehr als 0,5% bei 1kHz.


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2010)

So, der Receiver ist da, nettes Teil

Ein Problem habe ich jetzt aber. Ich will/muss meinen Monitor mit dem verbinden.
Der Receiver hat nur HDMI out, und der Moni nur noch VGA in übrig^^

Einfach so HDMI zu VGA geht ja nicht. Aber kann man den Zwischenschritt über DVI nehmen?
Also ein HDMI zu DVI-Kabel, da kommt dann ein DVI zu VGA-Adapter dran, und so dann an den Monitor? Denkt ihr das klappt? Es geht nicht um hochauflösendes Material, sondern nur um das Menu zum Einrichten des Receivers^^


----------



## Pravasi (18. Dezember 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht Devil. Und das Verstärker nicht klingen wurde auch schon im Wiener Blindtest bewiesen.
> Was man aber nicht vergessen darf...ein Röhrenamp klingt schon anders als ein Transistor-Amp.
> 
> Und wenn man zu Modellen mit schlechtem Klirrfaktor oder unterdimensioniertem Netzteil greift kann man auch da mit einem schlechteren Klang rechnen. Ein vernünftig konstruierter Verstärker sollte aber im Source-Direct-Modus einen linealglatten Frequenzverlauf mindestens von 10Hz bis 40kHz haben und dabei einen Klirr von nicht mehr als 0,5% bei 1kHz.


Ein Yamaha und ein Marantzt in der gleichen Preisklasse klingen unterschiedlich,höher und tiefer,allen Blind-und anderen Tests zum Trotz!
Ich krieg da nicht den Punkt um den es euch geht,wenn ihr sagt das die nicht klingen,glaub ich.


----------



## Diezer (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe seit gestern einen Onkyo TX-SR508 (in schwarz), den habe ich für 240 € erstanden.
Gestern abend alles angeschlossen. Sound und Bild schicke ich über den HDMI Ausgang der HD5850.
Zur Zeit habe ich "nur" 5.1 Betrieb.
Aber im Vergleich zur vorherigen Soundkarte klingt der Ton noch ne Ecke genauer und das Rumdum Gefühl ist auch besser.
Das einzige was mich nervös macht, wohl aber normal ist, ist das Klicken des Relais wenn der Ausgabe Modus geändert wird (DTS, DD, etc pp)

MfG diezer


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2010)

Das ist sowas von normal. Wenn die Relais nicht klicken würden, dann würde ein Umschaltknacken an die Endstufen und Lautsrecher gehen. DAS wäre schädlich .


----------



## Diezer (18. Dezember 2010)

Oh danke, das wusste ich nicht, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



Diezer schrieb:


> Seit gestern hab ich einen Onkyo TX-SR508. Hat sich echt gelohnt finde ich
> Nur Klavierlackoptikfront zieht halt Staub an wie das Licht die Mücken...



Ich will ja nichts sagen aber das ist kein Klavierlack und auch keine Klavierlackoptik was da so bissl glänzt ist ne Plastikscheibe...mehr nicht sry...dennoch verstehe ich was du mit dem Staub meinst...


----------



## Lee (18. Dezember 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So, der Receiver ist da, nettes Teil
> 
> Ein Problem habe ich jetzt aber. Ich will/muss meinen Monitor mit dem verbinden.
> Der Receiver hat nur HDMI out, und der Moni nur noch VGA in übrig^^
> ...


Klappt sicher nicht. Am HDMI Out kommt ein Digitales Signal raus. Der VGA In deines Monitors kann aber nur mit einem Analogen etwa anfangen. Da helfen auch keine Adapter.
Wenn du sagst, dass nur noch VGA übrig ist, dann hast du scheinbar auch noch andere Eingänge, richtig? Wie wäre es denn temporär für die Einrichtung (mir sowieso ein Rätsel, wozu man dafür einen Monitor braucht) einen anderen Monitor Eingang zu verwenden?...


----------



## TAZ (18. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ein Receiver eine Bildschirmgestützte Einrichtung bietet muss man das auch verwenden, weil auf dem Display des Gerätes die Parameter schlicht nicht angezeigt werden...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Dezember 2010)

Würdet ihr bei einem Stereo-System einen aktiven oder einen passiven Subwoofer empfehlen ?
Bei passiven ist es doch so, dass man den Sub an den Verstärker anschließt und die Lautsprecher dann an den Sub, oder


----------



## TAZ (18. Dezember 2010)

Nur weil man einen High-Level-Input (erst zum Sub, dann zu Front-LS) am Sub hat ist der noch lange nicht passiv...


Da die Auswahl bei Aktiv-Subs aber einfach höher ist würde ich so oder so zu einem greifen...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Dezember 2010)

Was ist denn dann der Unterschied zwischen aktiv und passiv ?


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Dezember 2010)

Aktiv Woofer hat ne Endstufe und Frequenzweiche eingebaut, 
nen Passiver nicht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ganz einfach: aktiv bedeutet, dass der Lautsprecher resp. Subwoofer einen eigenen Verstärker besitzt, passiv bedeutet, dass er die Leistung aus dem Verstärker zieht.
Bei Subwoofern ist eine aktive Variante sinnvoll, da ein Subwoofer technisch bedingt viel Leistung braucht (große Membranen brauchen mehr Leistung um angetrieben zu werden als kleinere Membranen). Somit wird der Verstärker entlastet und hat mehr Leistungsreserven für den Mittel-/Hochton übrig.
Ein aktiver Subwoofer mit High-Level-Input hat hinter dem High-Level-In einen Spannungsreduzierer, regelt das Signal also auf einen Pegel herunter wie er bspw. auch aus einem Cinch-Ausgang eines CD-Player rauskommt wodurch die Leistungsaufnahme natürlich sinkt.
Das hat lediglich den Sinn, dass der Subwoofer (über normale Lautsprecherkabel) auch an Verstärker angeschlossen werden kann die über keinen (niedrig-Pegel-)Subwoofer-Ausgang verfügen.



> nen Passiver nicht.



Ein passiver Subwoofer hat aber i.d.R. einen Tiefpass damit er nicht unnötig hochfrequente Anteile wiedergibt, die er ja sowieso nicht effektiv verarbeiten kann.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Dezember 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann der Unterschied zwischen aktiv und passiv ?


 
Aktiv : mit integrierter Endstufe/Verstärker.

Passiv : wird von einem externen Verstärker angetrieben, genauso wie passive LS.


Edit: dfence & Fire waren schneller....


----------



## Diezer (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen aber das ist kein Klavierlack und auch keine Klavierlackoptik was da so bissl glänzt ist ne Plastikscheibe...mehr nicht sry...dennoch verstehe ich was du mit dem Staub meinst...



Ja hab mich vertan heute früh 

MfG diezer


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



Diezer schrieb:


> Ja hab mich vertan heute früh
> 
> MfG diezer



Ist ja nicht so schlimm, nur das dich keiner über den tisch ziehen wollte indem er sagt: Jaja kauf mal wegen Klavieroptik....


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Dezember 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ein passiver Subwoofer hat aber i.d.R. einen Tiefpass damit er nicht unnötig hochfrequente Anteile wiedergibt, die er ja sowieso nicht effektiv verarbeiten kann.



Da muss ich dich ein wenig korrigieren, es kommt immer drauf an, die Regel ist es auf jeden fall nicht das ein Passiver Subwoofer mit einer Weiche ausgestattet ist ( okay mein Bose ist der einzigste der ne weiche hat, aber ist auch nen Sub/Sat System ) 

In der regel macht man es so bei nem Passiven Woofer mit nem Externen Monoblock, das vor ! dem Monoblock ne Aktivweiche bzw nen aktiven Tiefpassfilter hängt, damit die Endstufe erst garnicht die Frequenzen verstärken muss die eh nicht wiedergegeben werden, dadurch soll sich minimal die klangqualität steigern. 
So ähnlich wirds auch bei BiAmping System realisiert. Bei nem AVR mit Subwoofer ausgang ist das natürlich unnütz. 

Ich hab zumindest an keinen meiner Passiv Woofer ne Frequenzweiche hängen, das ist auch immer so ne sache ne Frequenzweiche zu bauen die ne belastbarkeit von 500watt RMS und mehr dauerhaft aushält, da ist es wirklich fast billiger ne Aktive weiche zu kaufen, mit dem vorteil das man die exakt justieren kann wie man möchte.


----------



## Diezer (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so schlimm, nur das dich keiner über den tisch ziehen wollte indem er sagt: Jaja kauf mal wegen Klavieroptik....



Ich mag allgemein diese Klavierlackoptik eigentlich gar nicht mal so sehr.
Ist sehr nervig darf quasi jeden Tag den LED TV abwischen. 

MfG diezer


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es eig mit dem Selbstbau eines Subs aus ?
Ist das schwierig einen aktiven zu bauen ?
Das Gehäuse dürfte jetzt nicht das Problem sein...


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Dezember 2010)

Ist es denn echt manchmal so schwer, Google zu benutzen? Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau


----------



## TAZ (18. Dezember 2010)

Vorallem weil die Idee eh nach nem Tag in der Senke verschwindet...

Ist ja nicht so dass man nicht auch per Google den Unterschied zwischen aktiven und passiven LS hätte finden können.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Dezember 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Vorallem weil die Idee eh nach nem Tag in der Senke verschwindet...



Und das kommt noch hinzu.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Dezember 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eig mit dem Selbstbau eines Subs aus ?
> Ist das schwierig einen aktiven zu bauen ?
> Das Gehäuse dürfte jetzt nicht das Problem sein...



Hää ? Also das Gehäuse ist das einzigste was du bauen must, oder willst du dir ne Endstufe dazu bauen, dann kann ich dir gleich sagen vergiss es, ohne umfangreiche Elektro Kenntnisse ist es kaum möglich, auser man nimmt so nen bausatz ausm Conrad und co, aber die taugen wenig. 
Auch ist der kostenfaktor enorm.

Und was das Gehäusebauen angeht, es ist nicht einfach ! Mal eben nen kleinen kasten zusammenschrauben und nen Chassis reinsetzen bringt nix.

Das Gehäuse muss speziel auf das verwendete Chassis abgestimmt werden, d.h anhand der TSP vom Chassis berechnest du ein Gehäuse und machst dir nen Bauplan. Und dann baust du das Teil, allerdings wie gesagt einfach 6 platten zurecht segen und zusammenschrauben bringt nix. 
Beim Gehäuse brauchst du auch versteifungen, die müssen natürlich auch mit einberechnet werden, nen halber liter volumen verlust kann schon den klang drastisch verschlechtern. Dann wenns nen BR sein soll muss der Port berechnet werden und gebaut werden, usw usw. 

Also ich sag mal so, nen leie wird da mindestens nen Monat beschäftigt sein wenn nicht sogar mehr. Allein das Verleimen und co brauch mindestens 2 wochen. Und man sollte gutes equipment haben, so ne 20€ Stichsäge ausm Baumarkt kannst gleich wegwerfen, damit bekommst keinen graden schnitt hin. Ne Kreissäge mit Tisch wär hier extremst von vorteil, ebenso ne gescheite Stichsäge. Und das oberflächen Finish ist auch nicht easy zu realisieren wenns gut aussehen soll, d.h du must spachteln, schleifen, grundieren, lackieren. Das brauch dann auch nochmal mindestens 14 Tage ( ohne trockenkammer ) 

Und preislich ist das alles andere als Billig, nen Woofer von der Stange ist definitiv billiger. 

Mal als bsp, mein Basshorn wurde ja von nem Schreiner angefertigt 
Material + Arbeitsstunden liegen da schon bei gut 300€ ( ok nen horn ist alles andere als einfach zu bauen vorallem mit gebogenen holz was einen bestimmten Radius haben muss )


----------



## Pravasi (19. Dezember 2010)

Jaein.
Fertige Baupläne bekommt man in einschlägigen Foren und Zeitschriften.
Je nachdem,welche Ansprüche an die Optik gestellt werden,darf man sich die Bretter ruhig im Baumarkt zuschneiden lassen. Unter Boxen-Selbstbauer eine absolut gängige Methode.
Ich war neulich hier in köln ja bei MindAudio wegen Subwooferkauf.
Die Jungs machen das aber nur nebenbei. Hauptsächlich geben sie eine Zeitschrift raus,zum Boxen-Selbstbau. 
Der ganze Laden war voll mit allen möglichen Lautsprecher. Focus ist auch ganz klar,den Leuten die keine grosse Ahnung haben,dieses zu vermitteln. Dabei wird sich dann bemüht,so unkomplizierte Boxen wie möglich zu bauen,die trotzdem gut sind. Auch bei der Wahl der Werkzeuge werden nicht grade grosse Ansprüche gestellt-Aldi reicht!
Grade bei Woofern ist es aber wohl tatsächlich so,das die Materialkosten eines Eigenbaus nicht so weit weg sind vom fertig gekauften. viel Geld spart man da also nicht unbedingt. Bei LS sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Dezember 2010)

Naja wenn man es gescheit macht, dann ist ein Selbstbau nie billiger, auser man nimmt wirklich extremst billigste Chassis, aber dann ist der klang natürlich auch nicht mehr so pralle. Die sache ist einfach, Boxen von der Stange sind Massenware und das drückt den preis natürlich. 
Klar kann man sich das material im Baumarkt zuschneiden lassen, aber zu was für kosten ? Bei uns kostet 1 Schnitt 1€. Bei ner gescheiten konstruktion mit versteifungen und co liegst da schnell mal bei 30€ nur fürs zuschneiden. 

Aber stimmt schon, man bekommt schon nen haufen Baupläne, Visaton z.b baut selbst ja keine Boxen sondern nur Chassis und gibt dazu die Baupläne, wenn man halt dann bisl was extravagantes haben will, was niemand sonst hat, dann muss man halt bisl planen. 

Und klar mit Aldi Werkzeug kann man auch Boxen bauen, aber die qualität ... zum verschrauben der Chassis kann man das zeug nehmen  

Es kommt halt immer drauf welche bauart die Boxen haben, TransmissionLine und Hornlautsprecher sind immer extrem kostenintensiv im Bau und vorallem alles andere als einfach. 
Ne normale geschlossene Box hingegen lässt sich ja einfach bauen. 6 Bretter zusammenbauen, auschnitt für die Speaker machen, und fertig. 
Da könnt man in der tat billiger wegkommen.

Aber ich denke eben, leute die selbstbauen machen das nicht weils billiger ist, sondern nur so bekommt man die möglichkeit einzigartige Boxen zu bekommen
Z.b meine Subwoofer gibts nur ein einziges mal auf der Welt, genauso wie meine Boxen die ich gebaut hab, aber noch viel wichtiger ich kann meinen persönlichen Stil verewigen. Und das wird eben nicht billiger als ne Box von der Stange. 

Das ist zumindest meine persönliche einstellung, ich würd mich zwar nicht direkt boxen bauer nennen, aber ich hab bestimmt schon meine 20stk gebaut in den lezten 17 jahren.


----------



## Timsu (19. Dezember 2010)

Halllo Leute,
kurze Frage:
Ich plane mir einen aktiven Subwoofer zu kaufen. Ich muss ja ein Signal (Cinch) zum Sub hinführen. Muss ich es aber auch vom Sub zum Verstärker zurückführen?
MfG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

> Muss ich es aber auch vom Sub zum Verstärker zurückführen?



Nein, wozu?

Wenn dein Verstärker einen Sub-Out hat verbindest du den einfach mit dem Subwoofer. Von welchem Verstärker sprechen wir denn hier?


----------



## Timsu (19. Dezember 2010)

Marantz pm 4001 OSE.
Sub Out direkt hat er nicht, aber Tape Out.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

Und was ist es für ein Subwoofer der angeschlossen werden soll?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (19. Dezember 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Naja wenn man es gescheit macht, dann ist ein Selbstbau nie billiger, auser man nimmt wirklich extremst billigste Chassis, aber dann ist der klang natürlich auch nicht mehr so pralle. Die sache ist einfach, Boxen von der Stange sind Massenware und das drückt den preis natürlich.
> Klar kann man sich das material im Baumarkt zuschneiden lassen, aber zu was für kosten ? Bei uns kostet 1 Schnitt 1€. Bei ner gescheiten konstruktion mit versteifungen und co liegst da schnell mal bei 30€ nur fürs zuschneiden.
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, man bekommt schon nen haufen Baupläne, Visaton z.b baut selbst ja keine Boxen sondern nur Chassis und gibt dazu die Baupläne, wenn man halt dann bisl was extravagantes haben will, was niemand sonst hat, dann muss man halt bisl planen.
> ...



naja klar optisch und verarbeitungsmäßig kommt man bei nem selbstgebauten nich hin, ich plane im Sommer mir für 1300€nen sub selbst zu bauen. Geplant ist den SVS PB 13Ultra zu schlagen und zwar mit dem PD2150. Klar wird optisch jetzt vllt bei dem budget nich so toll aber dafür was tiefgang und pegel betrifft.


----------



## Timsu (19. Dezember 2010)

@afi
Heco Victa sub 25a


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

Timsu schrieb:


> @afi
> Heco Victa sub 25a



Da solltest du den Subwoofer über High-Level mit dem Verstärker verbinden.
Also von den "System 2"-Schraubklemmen am Verstärker mittels normalem Lautsprecherkabel zum High-Level-Input vom Subwoofer gehen.
Am Verstärker natürlich nicht vergessen Speakers 1 und 2 auf on zu stellen, sonst kommt nix aus dem Subwoofer.


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2010)

genau so würd ich das nicht machen, da könnte der verstärker vom sub drauf gehen. das sind total andere spannungen. geh wie du schon sagtest vom tape rec auf den sub, so hab ichs auch bei partys gemacht für mehr bumms.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

> genau so würd ich das nicht machen, da könnte der verstärker vom sub drauf gehen. das sind total andere spannungen.



Erläuter das mal! Wofür hat der Sub denn dann bitte High-Level-Eingänge? Dahinter sitzt im Sub ein Spannungsreduzierer, der den Pegel auf Line-In-Lautstärke senkt und dann durch den Verstärker vom Sub schickt. Wenn du den Sub an den Tape-Out vom Verstärker steckst kannst du ihn nicht über den Volume-Regler vom Subwoofer in der Lautstärke regeln sondern musst das seperat am Subwoofer machen, also für den alltäglichen Gerbauch überhaupt nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> genau so würd ich das nicht machen, da könnte der verstärker vom sub drauf gehen. das sind total andere spannungen. geh wie du schon sagtest vom tape rec auf den sub, so hab ichs auch bei partys gemacht für mehr bumms.



Humbug, wenn Highlevel eingänge vorhanden sind, dann halten die das auch aus, klar ab ner gewissen leistung ist es vorbei. Aber in der regel funktioniert das. 

Und den Subwoofer an Tape Rec anklemmen, jetz denk mal scharf nach warum das nicht funktioniert mit nem Aktiven Subwoofer  

Ok ich erklär es, der Tape Rec ausgang, gibt zwar ein Signal aus, aber das wird nicht über den Vorverstärker geleitet, somit hast du keine Lautstärke reglung am Tape Rec, was dazu führt das der Subwoofer mit Full Power spielen würde, da ne Endstufe bekanntlich kein Lautstärke regler hat sondern evt nen Gain Regler. Allerdings drehst du den Verstärker lauter, dann wird der Subwoofer nicht lauter, weil eben der Tape Rec ausgang nicht über den Vorverstärker läuft. 
Wenn man nen seperaten Vollverstärker hat für den Subwoofer dann ist das wieder ne andere geschichte, aber man muss ständig dann die Lautstärke vom Sub anpassen wenn man am Hauptverstärker lauter oder leiser macht.

Was allerdings gehen würde, wenn der Verstärker nen EQ Ausgang hat, da könnte man das Signal abgreifen, in den Subwoofer verstärker reinleiten. Oder mit nem 2ten Verstärker, dann gehst vom EQ ausgang ( AMP1 ) in den Tape In ( AMP2), und vom Tape Out (AMP2) in den EQ Eingang(AMP1).


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2010)

das mit dem lautstärkeregler stimmt, daher hatte ich alles übern mischpult laufen lassen. dennoch kann jeder verstärker mit anderen spannungen arbeiten, was dazu führt das zb das signal im sub zu laut ankommt und der übersteuert. oder untersteuert.. vom klang her ist das nicht die sauberste lösung.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Dezember 2010)

@Devil mal ne kurze frage zu deiner neuen errungenschaft, sei mal ganz ehrlich wie ist die Verarbeitung von der kiste ? Auf den Bildern wirkt das nicht so qualitativ hochwertig, irgendwie macht das Gehäuse nen billigen eindruck, und die verarbeitung der Klangregler und co sieht auch nicht so gut aus, wenn ich mal die spaltmasse anschau, oder kommt das durch die bilder ? 
Das design ist "ausergewöhnlich" mein geschmack ist es nicht.

Irgendwie bin ich das von Marantz nicht gewohnt besonders nicht von mem 1000€ Verstärker. 

Allerdings wenn ich mir das Innenleben anschau dann sieht das schon wieder Marantz Typisch hochwertig aus, vorallem die Siebelkos sind ja wahre Monster  Das sieht man dann doch wieder das es sich um nen 1000€ Gerät handelt.
Erzähl mal bisl was zu dem


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

> dennoch kann jeder verstärker mit anderen spannungen arbeiten, was dazu führt das zb das signal im sub zu laut ankommt und der übersteuert. oder untersteuert..



Dafür hat der Sub hinter dem High-Level-Input auch einen Regelschaltkreis und ist auch vor Überlastung geschützt! 



> vom klang her ist das nicht die sauberste lösung.



Es ist aber die einzig sinnvolle Lösung bei dem verwendeten Verstärker, der, wie bei günstigen Stereo-Vollverstärkern üblich, weder einen Sub-Out noch einen Vorverstärkerausgang hat.
Ein Anschluss per Tape-Out ist im Heimgebrauch blödsinn.


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2010)

ausser man macht es wie ich und hat davor ein mischpult oder irgendwas anderes was die lautstärke regelt. hatte das auch nur für partys so, normal brauch ich keine 3 subs um musik zu hören.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ausser man macht es wie ich und hat davor ein mischpult oder irgendwas anderes was die lautstärke regelt.



Das ist genauso wenig ne saubere Lösung und gut für den klang, auser man hat jetz wirklich nen sau hochwertiges Mischpult.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

> ausser man macht es wie ich und hat davor ein mischpult oder irgendwas anderes was die lautstärke regelt. hatte das auch nur für partys so, normal brauch ich keine 3 subs um musik zu hören.


1. hat nicht jeder ein Mischpult zu Hause rumliegen
2. will sich sowas nicht jeder ins Wohnzimmer legen  Mischpulte sehen ja doch eher martialisch aus und passen optisch nun garnicht zum Marantz PM4001 OSE.

Für den Partygebrauch...keine Frage, da kann man das so machen, aber für zu Hause wäre das Regeln über Mischpult hässlich, unpraktisch und besonders gut sind die meisten Mischpulte vom Klang her auch nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Dezember 2010)

> sei mal ganz ehrlich wie ist die Verarbeitung von der kiste


 Bis auf die Klangregler (schief ) klasse. Alles aus Alu, vorne gebürstet. Gerade wegen der Verarbeitung hab Ich mir den geholt, also da hat sich Marantz nicht lumpen lassen und ein wahres Materialwunder geschaffen.



> wenn ich mal die spaltmasse anschau



Die Spaltmaße sind exzellent... Überall, wo man hinschaut, alles exakt.

Interessanterweise hat sich klanglich an den KEF auch etwas getan. Aber logischerweise nicht viel... eben aber genauso viel, dass die Kombi aus Marantz und KEF erste Sahne wird.


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2010)

wieso nicht, wenns ein optisch schickes mischpult ist kann man damit auch zuhause viel spaß haben. oder wenn er zb die anlage eh nur über den pc betreibt, kann er die ls auch über den pc steuern.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ahja dann sind waren das die Bilder oder mein Laptop Display was für gesorgt hat das ich nen falschen eindruck bekommen hab, mit dem Spaltmaßen meinte ich eigentlich die schiefen klangregler  

Aber was ich jetz interessant finde, das du sagst das sich klanglich an den KEF was getahn hat, dabei wird hier doch so felsenfest behauptet es gäbe kein Verstärkerklang  
Das ist nämlich genau das was ich unter verstärker klang verstehe wenn die Boxen auf einmal etwas anders klingen, auch wenns nur kleine nuancen sind.

@Sash optik allein zählt beim Mischpult nicht, es muss auch gut verarbeitet sein und sollte den klang nicht zu drastisch beinflussen, was aber die meisten teile eben doch machen.


----------



## Diezer (19. Dezember 2010)

Hm ich habe da auch nochmal ne Frage:
Und zwar habe ich ein Bluray Laufwerk im PC verbaut und möchte ganz gerne über HDMI Output an der HD5850 auch DTS-HD und Dolby TrueHD undekdiert an den Onkyo schicken.
Angeblich solls ja per PowerDVD gehen, nur bei mir kann ich diese Option nicht auswählen.
Jemand ne Ahnung diesbezüglich?

MfG diezer


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Dezember 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ahja dann sind waren das die Bilder oder mein Laptop Display was für gesorgt hat das ich nen falschen eindruck bekommen hab, mit dem Spaltmaßen meinte ich eigentlich die schiefen klangregler
> 
> Aber was ich jetz interessant finde, das du sagst das sich klanglich an den KEF was getahn hat, dabei wird hier doch so felsenfest behauptet es gäbe kein Verstärkerklang
> Das ist nämlich genau das was ich unter verstärker klang verstehe wenn die Boxen auf einmal etwas anders klingen, auch wenns nur kleine nuancen sind.



Die Klangregler sind aber wirklich etwas schief. 

Verstärkerklang gibts trotzdem nur minimal und von daher ist meine Meinung die gleiche. Und für UVP 1500 € kann man ja wohl etwas erwarten, oder nicht?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

@Diezer

Also erstmal musst du ATI HDMI Output als Standard-Wiedergabegerät definieren damit überhaupt der Soundchip von der HD5850 benutzt wird.
Und ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass bei PowerDVD die HD-Tonformate nur in einer Premium-Version unterstützt werden und nicht in der normalen OEM-Version die den Laufwerken meist beiliegt. Ich möcht mich da jetzt aber nicht dran festnageln lassen.



> Verstärkerklang gibts trotzdem nur minimal und von daher ist meine  Meinung die gleiche. Und für UVP 1500 € kann man ja wohl etwas erwarten,  oder nicht?


Man könnte ja einfach sagen (was wohl auch am wahrscheinlichsten ist), dass der Marantz nicht klingt, sondern dein Denon AVR geklungen hat (nämlich schlechter ), ein AVR hat ja doch im Vergleich zu einem Stereo-Amp einen einfacheren Aufbau.


----------



## Diezer (19. Dezember 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @Diezer
> 
> Also erstmal musst du ATI HDMI Output als Standard-Wiedergabegerät definieren damit überhaupt der Soundchip von der HD5850 benutzt wird.
> Und ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass bei PowerDVD die HD-Tonformate nur in einer Premium-Version unterstützt werden und nicht in der normalen OEM-Version die den Laufwerken meist beiliegt. Ich möcht mich da jetzt aber nicht dran festnageln lassen.



Ja habe per HDMI angeschlossen und auf 7.1 gestellt, 24 bit 192KHz.
Nur HD unkodiert lüppt net so ganz leider :/

MfG diezer


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hast du in Windows auch ATI HDMI Output als Standardgerät eingestellt? Also nicht OnBoard-Sound/Soundkarte?



> Nur HD unkodiert lüppt net so ganz leider :/



Was meinst du mit HD uncodiert? PCM oder was?


----------



## TAZ (19. Dezember 2010)

Ein Audiostream ist ja schon auf der Disk kodiert in einem dts- oder Dolby-Format. Das kann doch die Graka durchschleifen an den Receiver der dieses Audiosignal dann decodiert, wenn er das kann.

Ich glaube kaum dass die Graka den Audiostream dekodiert...wozu auch?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

> Ich glaube kaum dass die Graka den Audiostream dekodiert...wozu auch?



Macht sie auch nicht, sie leitet den Audiostream einfach per HDMI raus. Fürs dekodieren ist ja dann der AVR zuständig.


----------



## Diezer (19. Dezember 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Hast du in Windows auch ATI HDMI Output als Standardgerät eingestellt? Also nicht OnBoard-Sound/Soundkarte?
> 
> 
> 
> Was meinst du mit HD uncodiert? PCM oder was?



Ja ist Standardgerät.
Möchte den unbehandelten ton von der Bluray an den Onkyo Receiver weiterleiten.
Damit der Receiver halt die Tonspur verarbeitet 
Laut AMD Spezifikationen soll das mit der HD5850 funzen.

MfG diezer

edit: Ach und würde sich ein Hardware Blurayplayer lohnen? Passt vermutlich nicht ganz hier rein, aber würde mich schonmal interessieren...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

> Ja ist Standardgerät.
> Möchte den unbehandelten ton von der Bluray an den Onkyo Receiver weiterleiten.
> Damit der Receiver halt die Tonspur verarbeitet
> Laut AMD Spezifikationen soll das mit der HD5850 funzen.



Das müsste auch funktionieren, das Tonsignal wird ja lediglich durchgeschleift. Kommt denn überhaupt Ton am Receiver an?
So wie ich das sehe, liegt es wohl an der Software.



> edit: Ach und würde sich ein Hardware Blurayplayer lohnen? Passt vermutlich nicht ganz hier rein, aber würde mich schonmal interessieren..



Bei Bild und Ton-Qualität gibts da keine Unterschiede. Ich finde nur einen HW-BR-Player von der Bedienung und vom Komfort her besser.


----------



## Diezer (19. Dezember 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das müsste auch funktionieren, das Tonsignal wird ja lediglich durchgeschleift. Kommt denn überhaupt Ton am Receiver an?
> So wie ich das sehe, liegt es wohl an der Software.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja es kommen quasi alle Tonarten an ausser die DTS-HD und Dolby TrueHD.
(Bild kommt auch an )
Allerdings finde ich das Bild was von PowerDVD wiedergegeben wird ziemlich unscharf manchmal aussieht... ALso stellen die im Fokus sind sind trotzdem nicht wirklich scharf :/

MfG diezer


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

> Ja es kommen quasi alle Tonarten an ausser die DTS-HD und Dolby TrueHD.



Dann liegt es definitiv an der Software. Vielleicht probierst du mal einen anderen SW-BR-Player wenn dir der PowerDVD auch vom Bild her nicht gefällt.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Dezember 2010)

@Devil

Hast alles richtig gemacht. Der S1 ist dem neueren S2 leistungstechnisch weit überlegen. Warum Marantz den PM15 so beschnitten hat, ist ein Rätsel. Gerade ab diesen Preisbereichen sind LS unterwegs, die Saft und vor allem Phasenstabilität brauchen.


----------



## Diezer (19. Dezember 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Dann liegt es definitiv an der Software. Vielleicht probierst du mal einen anderen SW-BR-Player wenn dir der PowerDVD auch vom Bild her nicht gefällt.



Kannste mir da was empfehlen?

Als HW Player hätte ich eventuell den Philips BDP3100 ins Auge gefasst.
Diesen hier: http://www.bluray-disc.de/blu-ray-player/philips-bdp3100
Ok grad gesehen dass der nur HDMI 1.3 hat 
Dann wohl doch eher ein 1.4 Pendant...

MfG diezer


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Dezember 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> @Devil
> 
> Hast alles richtig gemacht. Der S1 ist dem neueren S2 leistungstechnisch weit überlegen. Warum Marantz den PM15 so beschnitten hat, ist ein Rätsel. Gerade ab diesen Preisbereichen sind LS unterwegs, die Saft und vor allem Phasenstabilität brauchen.



Danke. Du willst gar nicht wissen, was ich für den marantz gelegt hab. 

Edit: Erklär mir mal bitte Phasenstabilität... das hab ich als ebt noch nie ghört.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Dezember 2010)

Soll dir Wikipedia erklären: > Phasenverschiebung ? Wikipedia

Je stärker, desto weniger Leistung kann der Amp abgeben (sprich weniger Spannung). Sieht man häufig anhand von Würfeldiagrammen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Dezember 2010)

Phasenverschiebung ist aber was gänzlich anderes als Phasenstabilität.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Dezember 2010)

Als Nicht-Techniker ist mir das egal.


----------



## Diezer (20. Dezember 2010)

Wow, ich bin zur Zeit bei den Eltern zuhause, wegen Weihanchten.
Die haben sich nen Bluray Player gekauft. Hab da vorhin mal die Inception Bluray bzw die Alien Bluray Anthologie reingelegt gehabt.
Ich werd mir wohl nen Hardware BR Player kaufen müssen nach Weihnachten 
Bild Gestochen scharf, Ton erdstklassig (für die Verhältnisse von dem Komplettset mit Player und Lautsprechern)
Panasonic DMP BD65 oder Samsung BD C5900? Oder hat jemand nen anderen Vorschlag? Wäre bereit so um die 150 € auszugeben aber nicht unbedingt sehr viel mehr.

MfG diezer


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Dezember 2010)

Deine Frage wird im Heimkino-Unterforum wohl besser aufgehoben sein. Ein BluRay-Player ist in erster Linie nunmal ein Video-Wiedergabegerät und hat nur nebensächlich etwas mit Sound zu tun


----------



## Diezer (21. Dezember 2010)

Hm ja das stimmt wohl 
Copy and Paste ftw.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2010)

Könnt ihr die Behringer MS40 als Lautsprecher für den PC (Gaming und evlt. mal Musik hören) empfehlen ?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du nicht allzu laut drehen möchtest und auf Tiefbass verzichten kannst, ist die eine Option. Nehmen aber nicht wenig Platz auf dem Schreibtisch weg.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2010)

Kennt ihr einen Radio-Tuner der ähnlich wenig Platz wegnimmt wie dieses ultrateure Project-Zeugs? Meine Mutter ist kurz davor ihren 20Jahre alten Weltempfänger zu zerhackstückeln. Ich hatte an das Scythe-Set als Amp/LS gedacht, würde preislich gut passen und wäre nicht zu schade fürs Esszimmer .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2010)

@ Pokerclock :
WOllte eig schon einen recht satten und tiefen Bass haben...
Ich habe ja auch noch die Quantum 503, weiß aber nicht, wie ich die am besten anschließen soll, da ich so schon richtig wenig Platz habe 

@ nfsgame :
Meinst du eine Kompaktanlage ?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2010)

Dann ist die MS 40 nichts für dich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es eine bessere Alternative in der gleichen Preisregion ?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2010)

Sub-Sat Systeme wie das Concept C100. Da hast du Bass.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich steh ehrlich gesagt nicht so auf Subwoofer-Bass, ich finde den Bass aus de betreffenden Lautsprechern besser


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2010)

naja nur das der meist nicht soo sehr wummst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2010)

Aber er ist meistens präziser oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2010)

nö nicht wirklich.. die boxen sollten halt gut abgestimmt sein, und der sub sollte nicht höher wie 120hz gehen damit man ihn nicht orten kann.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2010)

Für 100 € muss man leider Abstriche machen. Beides geht nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2010)

Nur mal jetzt so, wie viel besser ist die Klangqualität meiner Quantum 503 gegenüber dem Teufel C100-System ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Dezember 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Nur mal jetzt so, wie viel besser ist die Klangqualität meiner Quantum 503 gegenüber dem Teufel C100-System ?



1 % oder 20000000000000000 %...


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Nur mal jetzt so, wie viel besser ist die Klangqualität meiner Quantum 503 gegenüber dem Teufel C100-System ?



Besser, solange die nicht im Nahfeld (unter 1m) gehört werden.

Prozentual: 23,34 Periode % > 

Wenn du es genau wissen willst, lass es dir schicken und höre Probe.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja ok, genau kann man das nicht sagen 
Ich sitze in etwa 70cm von meinen Boxen entfernt, also im Nahfeldbereich, die Quantums fallen definitiv raus oder ?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2010)

Vermutlich. Kannst es ja probeweise testen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2010)

Worauf muss ich denn achten, ich habe keinen Vegleich ?


----------



## iceman650 (21. Dezember 2010)

Wenn dir der Klang gefällt, geht es, wenn nicht, dann nicht.
War doch nicht so schwer oder?
Weil du kennst die Quantums ja vermutlich auch sonst und wenn sie im Nahfeld schlechter klingen, sind sie eben schlechter. Du stellst fragen, das ist wahnsinn 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2010)

Tut mir leid, ich bin mir eben unsicher


----------



## iceman650 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch egal was hier jemand denkt, hauptsache dir gefällt deine Anlage.
Meine Lautsprecher stehen bei mir direkt in der Ecke, damit sie nicht dröhnen habe ich Socken in der Bassreflexöffnung und damit die Hochtöner etwa auf Ohrhöhe sind, stehen sie auf umgedrehten Wasserkisten - Und? Mir gefällts 

Mfg, ice

€dit: Bilder gibts evtl. in der nächsten Zeit


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Dezember 2010)

Sind solche Endstufen eigentlich für dein Betrieb zu Hause geeignet oder sind die nur für Car Audio ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Dezember 2010)

Sieht man doch.


----------



## Witcher (23. Dezember 2010)

du kannst dir ja zum Betrieb für daheim noch eine Autobaterrie ins zimmer stellen


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Sind solche Endstufen eigentlich für dein Betrieb zu Hause geeignet oder sind die nur für Car Audio ?



Die sind NUR für  Car Audio gedacht, um die daheim halbwegs gut betreiben zu können kannst dir gleich nen Labornetzteil kaufen ( um die 200€ rum ) 
Aber ne Auto Endstufe daheim ist absolut ineffizient, allein schon wegem dem Strom. Du must 230V auf 13,8V bzw 14.4V Wandeln, in der endstufe wirds wieder von 13.8 auf 40V und mehr gewandelt. Bisl unfug. 



Auserdem sind die verlinkten Endstufen nun auch nicht wirklich der "hammer" 
Mbquart baut Lautsprecher aber keine guten Endstufen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Dezember 2010)

Und wie sieht es mit diesem Subwoofer aus ?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2010)

Naja is halt nen Subwoofer fürs Auto, ob der gut klingt wenn er in nem großen raum spielen muss keine ahnung. Preislich ist der aber eher in der "billig"preisklasse anzusezten, warscheinlich ists genauso bei der Qualität


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2010)

eigentlich sind diese subs für weniger m² ausgelegt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Dezember 2010)

Mein Zimmer ist 16m² groß


----------



## TAZ (23. Dezember 2010)

Na und...so groß is kein VW Bus oder Mercedes Benz Transporter...

Solche Subs machen "Wumms" mehr nicht....


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne frage 
Und zwar bekomme ich jetzt ein Teufel Concept200 USB.
Im moment hab ich als soundkarte ne Creative SoundBlaster Audigy SE , diese hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Karten - Creative SoundBlaster Audigy SE OEM

Ist die integrierte soundkarte vom Teufelsystem besser?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Dezember 2010)

Soweit ich weiß kann man das Teufel-System nur per USB anschließen, oder ?
Die Soundkarte ist somit überflüssig


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Dezember 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man das Teufel-System nur per USB anschließen, oder ?
> Die Soundkarte ist somit überflüssig


ne, man kann es auch über den normalen 3,5mm anschliessen


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2010)

@Taz selbst in solchen transporten verliert sich manchmal so nen Billig subwoofer. 

@Johnny the Gamer bitte mach mir einen gefallen, und schlag dir sofort alles mit Car Audio zu tun hat ausm Kopf, mit solchen equipment kannst du im seltensten Falle irgendwas daheim anfange.
Und wenn überhaupt, dann sind das preisklasse bei dennen du warscheinlich sofort wieder wegschaust. 

CarHifi wird unter ganz anderen bedingungen abgestimmt und taugen daheim einfach garnix. Grad solche woofer spielen auf 1-2qm² vieleicht noch halbwegs okay, aber in großen räumen hast nich mehr als dröhnen. 

Gibt zwar in der tat woofer die in großen Räumen auch erdbeben und verdammt guten klang bringen können, aber wie schon gesagt ich glaub nicht das die sich in deiner preisklasse bewegen, z.b nen Cerwin Wega Stroker ( nicht unter 1000€ zu bekommen )SPL Dynamics, DD (9515) , und manch Hifonics Woofer, Aliante. Allerdings gleich mal dazu gesagt, unter ner leistung von 500watt RMS läuft da garnix, optimal sind eher 1000-2000watt je nach Woofer. 

Wie man an der Watt zahl schon merkt, absolut schwachsinn Car Audio equipment daheim zu betreiben.


@CPU-GPU probiers doch einfach aus  Wenn du eh die Soundkarte und das Teufel dingens hast, kannst das ja einfach mal ausprobieren, was dir besser gefällt vom klang her.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (23. Dezember 2010)

jop die auto subs sind für den druckkammer effekt ausgelegt bzw die setzen auf den


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Dezember 2010)

Passen diese hier für meine Quantum 503 ?


----------



## iceman650 (25. Dezember 2010)

Google doch einfach mal nach BT77.
Dann siehst du, dass die nicht von Nubert sind, und somit auch von anderen Shops vertrieben werden, die auch ein paar Specs da haben.
Die Lautsprecher dürfen pro Stück maximal 25kg schwer sein und von 13,5-28cm breit sein.
Und die Magnat Quantum 503 sind 20cm breit, also passen die.

Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (25. Dezember 2010)

So, der Denon AVR 1911 ist ja jetzt schon ein paar Tage da, und ich muss sagen, er "klingt" tatsächlich nicht anders als der PMA-560 Zumindest solange man die ganzen kleinen Helferlein wie automatische Einmessung etc. nicht nutzt, ist wirklich kein Unterschied zu bemerken. Erst diese kleinen digitalen Errungenschaften unterscheiden ihn etwas, aber nicht sonderlich viel.
Schon erstaunlich was die Techniker schon vor 15-20 Jahren gebaut haben, und das das bis heute absolut grandios klingt!

Also hat mich der neue Receiver eines besseren belehrt, was meine Meinung über den "Klang" von Verstärkern anging

Eine Frage habe ich jetzt aber. Bringt es einen Vorteil, wenn ich den AVR digital an die Xonar D1 anschließe? Oder gibt es da zum normalen Kabel wieder keinen Unterschied außer den Preis?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du den über eine digitale Verbindung mit der Xonar verbindest, hat die Xonar keinen Sinn. Eine Soundkarte ist nämlich für die Wandlung von Signalen von digital in analog zuständig


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Dezember 2010)

Probier es einfach aus, du bestimmst mit der digitalen Verkabelung schlichtweg den Ort der Digital-zu-Analog-Wandlung. Bei analoger Verkabelung (mittels Klinke-Cinch also) wandelt die Xonar das Signal von Digital nach Analog. Wenn du die Komponenten mit einem optischen oder koaxialen Kabel verbindest macht das dann der Denon. Sowohl der Denon als auch die Xonar haben recht ordentliche D/A-Wandler, welcher bei dir besser klingt musst du ausprobieren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Dezember 2010)

Was der Vorteil bei der Wandlung von dem Denon wäre, ist, dass du deine SoKa verkaufen kannst und wieder ein bisl mehr Geld hast


----------



## GW-Player (26. Dezember 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was der Vorteil bei der Wandlung von dem Denon wäre, ist, dass du deine SoKa verkaufen kannst und wieder ein bisl mehr Geld hast


Solange seine OnBoard-Soundkarte einen Digitalen Ausgang hat...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Dezember 2010)

Das ist richtig


----------



## nyso (26. Dezember 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Solange seine OnBoard-Soundkarte einen Digitalen Ausgang hat...



Den sie eben nicht hat

Also die Xonar bleibt, aber das andere Kabel kann ich mir ja kaufen und dann vergleichen. Kostet ja nur 5€^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Dezember 2010)

Jo, so würde ich es auch machen 

Welche Lautsprecher hast du eig ?


----------



## nyso (26. Dezember 2010)

Zwei Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 in schwarz.
Magnat Title: Monitor Supreme 1000


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man da mal einen Unterschied hört


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Dezember 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich was die Techniker schon vor 15-20 Jahren gebaut haben, und das das bis heute absolut grandios klingt!
> 
> Also hat mich der neue Receiver eines besseren belehrt, was meine Meinung über den "Klang" von Verstärkern anging



Also ich glaub wenn du mal meine 40 jahre Alten Verstärker gehört hast, dann fällt dir die Kinnlade runter *g* wobei ich glaub das wird vielen so gehen hier. 
Das wird auch vielen ihre ansicht was den "klang" vom Verstärker angeht ändern.


----------



## Pravasi (26. Dezember 2010)

Das heisst,die Teile waren soviel besser oder soviel schlechter?


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Dezember 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Das heisst,die Teile waren soviel besser oder soviel schlechter?



Beides. Damals haben Transen mit einer derart hohen Leistung bei geringer Verzerrung noch elendig viel geld gekostet, ergo war die Kluft zw. Billig und teuer groß.

Heute ist das minimal und irrelevant.

@Johnny: Spiel dich bitte nicht so auf... Nachdem was du hier schon manchmal vom Stapel gelassen hast.


----------



## nyso (26. Dezember 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn man da mal einen Unterschied hört




Bei den beiden nicht zwingend, aber die sollen ja auch nicht ewig da bleiben

Aber da du ja soooo viel Ahnug hast, was auch deine vielen Fragen hier im Thread erklärt, zeige mir mal bitte ähnlich dimensionierte Standboxen, die ein sehr großes Wohnzimmer mit Küche beschallen sollen, die um die 300€ pro Paar liegen. Dürfte wenn überhaupt möglich sehr schwer werden

Denn in Sachen P/L sind die beiden einsame Spitze!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr gegen mich habt...
Ein Forum ist zum Fragen und Antworten da oder !?

Ich habe gegen deine 1000er Magnats nichts gesagt, ich hatte selbst mal überlegt sie mir zu holen  Ich wollte einfach nur sagen, dass man nicht allzu viel erwarten kann/darf...


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2010)

Ein Forum soll aber nicht den gesunden Menschenverstand oder direkt das ganze Gehirn unnutz machen. Also muss ich Devil mal Recht geben.


----------



## nyso (26. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe gar nichts gegen dich, war ja alles mit etwas Ironie geschrieben

Das man da nicht viel Unterschied hören wird ist mir jetzt schon klar^^ Der Denon bietet ja einen USB-Port, an dem mein USB-Stick mit Musik hängt. Wenn ich so Musik höre, wandelt der Denon ja das Signal, ist also so als ob ich die Musik vom PC per Toslink übertragen würde. 
Und es hört sich eben noch etwas besser an, nicht viel, aber definitiv nicht nur Einbildung. Also habe ich die 5€ für das Kabel übrig, um auch die Musik vom PC so hören zu können

Und die Magnat werden in zwei, drei, spätestens in vier fünf Monaten gegen weit bessere ersetzt. Da ist das leidige Thema knappes Geld wohl endgültig Geschichte


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Dezember 2010)

> Und die Magnat werden in zwei, drei, spätestens in vier fünf Monaten gegen weit bessere ersetzt. Da ist das leidige Thema knappes Geld wohl endgültig Geschichte



Hui, hast du da schon was bestimmtes im Blick?


----------



## nyso (26. Dezember 2010)

Nö, aber sie dürfen dann gerne um die tausend pro Stück kosten. Da lass ich mich aber im Fachgeschäft beraten.


Edit:
Grad gesehen das es für die Xonar D1 und DX neue Treiber gibt bei Asus. Vllt. ja auch für andere Xonar-Modelle^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Dezember 2010)

mal ne andere frage: Hier hat doch bestimmt schon der ein oder adnere etwas bei Teufel bestellt? 
Ging bei euch da die Sendungsverfolgung der DHL? Weil bei mir zeigt das schon seit anfang an (seit dem 23.12.) immer an :"Diese applikation ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar". Kann es sein, dass das Paket bei der Post verloren ging? Weil laut Teufel sollte das Paket auch schon in KW51 bei mir eintreffen....


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2010)

Oh noch jemand mit DHL Problemen, dann bin ich ja fast beruhigt das ich nicht der einzigste bin. 

Also ich muss sagen, DHL hat grad unheimlich probleme mit der zustellung von Warensendungen. Bei mir geht zwar die Sendungsverfolgung allerdings zeigt es z.b seit fast 2 wochen bei mir an Sendung wurde im Logistikzentrum bearbeitet, da tut sich garnix. Lezte woche hatte ich ebenfalls was bestellt Dienstags, da ist ebenfalls bis heut nichts angekommen. 

In den lezten 3 wochen ist kein einziger Brief oder irgend nen Paket in der regulären laufzeit von 1-2 Tagen bei mir angekommen, meist immer mit ner verzögerung von 3-4 tagen, bis auf die lezten beiden Sendungen, die sind "verschollen" und der Witz an der sache ist, der Versender ist 70km von mir weg, und da liegt definitiv kein schnee. 

Schau mal bei DHL auf der Webseite die ham auch ne Telefonnummer wo du anrufen kannst und ne Sendungsverfolgung machen kannst. 

Aber ich sag dir gleich im vorraus, mach dir nicht so viel hoffnung. 

Übrigends würd ich Teufel mal anschreiben und die bitten das die ein nachforschungsantrag stellen wo das Paket den verblieben ist, das kann leider nur der Absender. 

Achja es gibt tatsächlich bei der Post / DHL ne Kostenlose Telefonnummer wo man reklamationen und beschwerden einreichen kann, und diese nummer steht nirgends auf deren Webseite, die bekommst du nur wenn du in der Post filiale stehst und Terror machst ( war bei mir so )  
Weil die deppen es z.b nicht hinbekommen haben innerhalb von 5 tagen nen Brief über 20km entfernung zuzustellen hab ich nen wichtigen Termin verpasst, dafür gabs dann 4 55cent briefmarken als entschädigung. 

Absolut lächerlich, und es wird noch schlimmer, die wollen noch mehr stellen abbauen dann ist der einst so gute Service komplett hinnüber, ich könnt mich so aufregen über dieses Briefmonopol.


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ich hatte am 07.12 was bestellt, am 09.12 kam die Bestätigung für den Eingang meiner weit über hundert Euro, und gestern kam der Brief!!! dann erst an.


----------



## kuki122 (28. Dezember 2010)

Nutzen hier auch welche Abhörmonitore / Nahfeldmonitore?


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2010)

Nyso hast mal geschaut wann der Brief bei der Post eingegangen ist ? Weil das ist ja auch der hammer.

Btw, wer sich jetz fragt was das mit Sound zu tun hat, wenn ich nem DHL angestellten ne bumbewassazong in die gosh hau machts ah nen Sound.  ( nich ganz so ernst nehmen *g* )


----------



## Witcher (28. Dezember 2010)

meine 2 Lautsprecher die ich bestellt hab sind auch in den weiten des DHL Auslieferungsfahrzeuges verschwunden. Seit 6 Tage kein packet damit erhalten und auf nachfrage bekommt man nur die Antwort das das Packet noch im Zustellfahrzeug sei, wenn man aber den Zusteller fragt gibts nur die eine Antwort: "Ich habe bei mir nichts im Wagen"


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

Na wie wäre es dann mal mit Radau?^^
Ich musste mir auch mal den Postboten schnappen, damit meine Pakete ordentlich ankommen. Der war zu faul die auszuliefern und hat die gar nicht erst eingeladen.

Zum Glück ist das in der neuen Wohnung alles besser^^


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja das hat ich auch schon, das die lieferungen einfach auf der Postfiliale hinterlegt wurden ohne mir ne benachrichtigung zu geben, als ich dann mal so nen Postboten angesprochen hab sagte der mir ich solle mal in der filliale anrufen, und siehe da, es lag auf der filiale. Aber ich hab nicht den Postboten rund gemacht, sondern den Chef vom verteilerzentrum bei mir im Kaff, das bringt mehr als den Postboten rund zu machen, oder eben bei der Kostenlosen beschwerdennummer anrufen, dann wird die beschwerde direkt an den Chef weitergeleitet.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Nutzen hier auch welche Abhörmonitore / Nahfeldmonitore?



Wenn du die Behringer MS 40 als solche bezeichnen willst. Ja.


----------



## nyso (5. Januar 2011)

So, ich habe ein Problem. Irgendwie ist die rechte Box sehr leise, wenn ich über PC Musik höre. Wenn ich aber über Tuner oder USB höre ist alles ok, also sind der Receiver und die Boxen in Ordnung.
An den Einstellungen kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, hab schon alles gecheckt. Also Treiber und Windows. 
Langsam macht sich das Gefühl breit, dass die D1 irgendwas hat
Hab vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt, dass mein MB doch einen optischen Anschluss hat und mir jetzt ein Toslink-Kabel bestellt. Morgen ist es da. So umgehe ich ja die SoKa, und wenn dann wieder alles in Ordnung ist, liegt es wohl an der D1, oder? 
Oder fällt wem noch was anderes ein was ich prüfen könnte?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2011)

Naja, du kannst einen Kopfhörer an deine Xonar D1 anschließen, wenn da der rechte Kanal so laut ist wie der linke, liegts nicht an der D1


----------



## Domowoi (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

mein Bruder hat ein 5.1 System geschenkt bekommen ohne Verstärker.
Nun suchen wir nach einem 5.1 Verstärker für möglichst unter 100€.
Logischerweise ist der Anspruch nicht sehr groß.^^

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

Für unter 100 gibts neu nur Elektroschrott. Schaut euch in der Bucht nach nem gebaruchten Onkyo 5xx um .


----------



## Domowoi (5. Januar 2011)

Okay Danke. Vielleicht melde ich mich nochmal wenn das Budget gewachsen ist ^^.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Januar 2011)

sind soclhe subwoofertests eigentlich schädlich für einen relativ hochwertigen subwoofer (teufel)? Also die tests, die dann die ganz niedrigen frequenzen abspielen...


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Januar 2011)

Hochwertige Subwoofer ? Teufel ? *lach*

Nein einem guten Subwoofer machen solche belastungstests nichts aus, wenn sie mechanisch nicht an ihre Grenzen getrieben wurden. Und wenn der Woofer dabei schaden nimmt, war er nicht hochwertig.

PS : Grüß mal die Ludolfs


----------



## iceman650 (5. Januar 2011)

Solange du es nicht übertreibst mit der Lautstärke, dann nicht. Die sind ja dazu da, tiefe Frequenzen zu fahren, aber wie gesagt, um etwas lauter zu werden, muss der Sub AFAIR einiges mehr an Hub leisten, daher nicht übertreiben.
Übrigens ist der Teufel-Sub vom C200 nicht hochwertig - auch nicht relativ 
Hochwertig würde ich eher Velodyne etc. nennen, aber das sind natürlich andere Preisregionen - leider.

Mfg, ice


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Januar 2011)

Ok, thx.
P.S.: Ich habe nicht danach gefragt was eurer meinung nach hochwertig ist, mir tut es der teufel völlig ausreichend. Gibt schlechteres, vor allem für das geld


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Januar 2011)

Ok sagen wir es anders, wenn nen Subwoofer so ne Tiefbass Orgie an der Belastungsgrenze ohne probleme überlebt, ist er evt hochwertig. Wenn nicht, dann nicht *g* 

Also wie ich schon sagte Hochwertige Woofer müssen solche Belastungstests ohne probleme überstehen können.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand gute In-Ear Kopfhörer für wenig Geld parat ?


----------



## thysol (5. Januar 2011)

Ich moechte mir in den naechsten paar Wochen die Asus Xonar Essence STX kaufen. Jetzt moechte ich wissen wie gross der Klang Unterschied wahrscheinlich sein wird zu meinem Onboard Sound. Wird es wahrscheinlich einen Aha Effekt geben oder muss mann genau hinhoeren um einen Unterschied auszumachen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2011)

Kommt drauf an, was auf der anderen Seite hängt


----------



## thysol (5. Januar 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was auf der anderen Seite hängt



Onkyo A-9155 + Klipsch RB-81


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2011)

Du wirst auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied hören 
Ich habe sogar auf einem Logitech-System bei dem Umstieg von Onboard auf Xonar DX einen Unterschied gehört


----------



## thysol (5. Januar 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Du wirst auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied hören
> Ich habe sogar auf einem Logitech-System bei dem Umstieg von Onboard auf Xonar DX einen Unterschied gehört



Das beantwortet immer noch nicht meine Frage. Mir ist schon klar das da ein Unterschied sein wird, nur wie gross ist er?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2011)

In welcher Einheit willst du es ?^^


----------



## thysol (5. Januar 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> In welcher Einheit willst du es ?^^



Wird der Klang Unterschied so gross sein wie als ich von den Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 auf die Klipsch RB-81 umgestiegen bin oder wird der Unterschied kleiner ausfallen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2011)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weil jeder Klangeindruck subjektiv ist. Es gibt Leute, die wollen einen Unterschied bei einem Kabelwechsel heraushören, zu den gehöre ich glücklicherweise nicht, deshalb bin ich auch noch nicht arm^^

Ich kann dir nur sagen, DASS es einen Unterscheid geben wird


----------



## L.B. (5. Januar 2011)

Eine Soundkarte lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Ich konnte einen merklichen Unterschied zum OnBoard Sound feststellen, als ich die Xonar D2X eingebaut habe. Momentan läuft das System (Behringer B2031P und uralt-Verstärker) wieder über den OnBoard Sound (MSI 790FX-GD70) und ich muss sagen, dass dem Klang einfach an Detail und Brillianz fehlt. Es geht außerdem viel im Mitteltonbereich verloren.


----------



## Own3r (5. Januar 2011)

Eine Soundkarte wird es bei einem hochwertigen Lautsprechersystem eine Vorteil haben! Allerdings bringt sie einem nichts, wenn man ein billiges Logitech Soundsystem hat (wie ich ).


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Januar 2011)

Eine Soundkarte bringt immer einen Vorteil!
Ich hatte früher ein Logitech Z4 System, und habe immer onboard Sound benutzt.
Dann habe ich mir mal irgendwann eine Creative X-FI Titanium gekauft, und der unterschied hat mich umgehauen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2011)

Es ist bloß die Frage, ob, wenn man z.B. einen Logitech X-530 besitzt, es einen Sinn macht, für genauso viel Geld noch eine Soundkarte zu kaufen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Januar 2011)

> Das beantwortet immer noch nicht meine Frage. Mir ist schon klar das da ein Unterschied sein wird, nur wie gross ist er?



Lies dir dazu mal meinen Test zur Asus Xonar Essence ST durch, da habe ich die Karte mit der Xonar D1 verglichen, die schon deutlich besser als jeder OnBoard-Sound ist.


----------



## thysol (6. Januar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Lies dir dazu mal meinen Test zur Asus Xonar Essence ST durch, da habe ich die Karte mit der Xonar D1 verglichen, die schon deutlich besser als jeder OnBoard-Sound ist.



Habe ich. Nur da vergleichst du die Xonar Essence ST zur Xonar D1 und nicht zum Onboard Sound.


----------



## iceman650 (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn dir das nicht reicht, glaubst du, dass deine Onboard besser als die D1 ist? Also.
Die Essence ist nochmal besser als die D1, die schonmal wesentlich besser ist als der Onboard.
Bestell doch einfach beim irischen Amazon und dann schaust du nochmal weiter.

Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2011)

So, Problem gefunden. Ich habe die Xonar einfach an einen anderen In angeschlossen, und da lief alles problemlos. Also habe ich es irgendwie geschafft beim In den ich bisher genutzt habe die Balance katastrophal zu verstellen Muss ich nur wieder zurückstellen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Januar 2011)

Habe mal ne Frage bezüglich Spikes 
Bisher habe ich nur Gummifüße unter meinen Standboxen, habe aber gemerkt, dass der Bass ziemlich an den Boden übertragen wird, was ich eigentlich nicht möchte 
Könnt ihr mir spezielle Spikes empfehlen, oder kann ich "wahllos drauf los kaufen"


----------



## iceman650 (6. Januar 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage bezüglich Spikes
> Bisher habe ich nur Gummifüße unter meinen Standboxen, habe aber gemerkt, dass der Bass ziemlich an den Boden übertragen wird, was ich eigentlich nicht möchte
> Könnt ihr mir spezielle Spikes empfehlen, oder kann ich "wahllos drauf los kaufen"


Dann sind Spikes genau das falsche.
Spikes koppeln an, was speziell bei festen Böden, wie zum Beispiel Stein gut ist, weil dieser nicht schwingt.
Bei Parkett, also "schwimmenden" Böden bringen Spikes nichts, sie führen eher zu einem schlechteren Klang, da sie ja ankoppeln.
Hier dazu ein Link: av-magazin: Dämpfung und Entkopplung

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe Holzdielen, also sind Gummifüße wirklich das Optimum für mich ?


----------



## iceman650 (6. Januar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich schon, aber du kannst ja mal weichere Füße, die mehr absorbieren bzw. dickere Füße probieren. Halbierte Tennisbälle gelten als relativ gut AFAIK. Da sie aus Gummi und Filz sind sollten sie ja logischerweise sehr flexibel sein.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Januar 2011)

Kann ich nicht die Spikes+Unterlegscheiben auf die Gummifüße stellen ?


----------



## iceman650 (6. Januar 2011)

1. Warum solltest du das nicht können?
2. Was erhoffst du dir davon? Und jetzt bin ich gespannt. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## sipsap (6. Januar 2011)

mit spikes kann man doch aber nich nur an- sondern auch entkoppeln?! je nachdem wie rum man sie dreht.


----------



## sinthor4s (6. Januar 2011)

@ Johnny: Du könntest  schwere Granitplatten auf deinen Boden legen
und darauf dann die Boxen mit Spikes ankoppeln... ansonsten stellen
Gummifüße die einzige Möglichkeit dar.


----------



## GaAm3r (6. Januar 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht die Spikes+Unterlegscheiben auf die Gummifüße stellen ?


Nehm Styropor


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht die Spikes+Unterlegscheiben auf die Gummifüße stellen ?



Und was soll das?? Einfach gute Gummifüße und gut ist


----------



## iceman650 (6. Januar 2011)

@sinthor4s: Unter die Granitplatte müssen dann aber noch Gummidämpfer, die Granitplatte ist nur dazu da, die Masse der Lautsprecher zu erhöhen, weswegen sie dann weniger schwingen.

@GaAm3r: Weil Styropor nämlich flexibel/elastisch ist und deswegen nämlich viele Schwingungen absorbiert. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## sinthor4s (6. Januar 2011)

Natürlich müssen unter die Granitplatte Gummidämpfer... 
Ich dachte das würde sich an der Stelle erübrigen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Januar 2011)

Wie groß müssen die Granitplatten ungefähr sein ?
Meine Box hat unten eine Fläche von 266x288 mm...


----------



## iceman650 (6. Januar 2011)

5cm Platz auf jeder Seite, 3-5cm dick würde ich sagen.
Also möglichst schwer, damit sie träge ist und ein Effekt auftritt.
Ist natürlich auch schweineteuer. So ca. 50€ pro Base schätze ich, wenn es poliert sein soll.
Du kannst aber auch in den Baumarkt gehen und Pflastersteine kaufen, die gibt es in 300x300mm und ca 3-4cm dick. Sieht zwar blöd aus, geht aber auch.
Und die Antwort hätte man sich mit: A-Google und B-nachdenken selbst beantworten können...

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pravasi (6. Januar 2011)

Man kann im Baumarkt auch unpolierten Granit für 6€,40x40 cm bekommen.
Sieht rustikaler aus,aber ich z.B.finde das richtig hübsch.


----------



## thysol (7. Januar 2011)

Die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 sollen jetzt an den PC meiner Schwester angeschlossen werden. Dann dachte ich koennte ich ihr doch meinen Onkyo A-9155 verkaufen und ich kaufe mir einen neuen. Wuerde das Sinn machen, beziehungsweise haette ich einen klanglichen Vorteil durch einen besseren Verstaerker?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Januar 2011)

> Wuerde das Sinn machen, beziehungsweise haette ich einen klanglichen Vorteil durch einen besseren Verstaerker?



Nö ^^ da die Klipsch-LS einen ziemlich guten Wirkungsgrad haben ist dein Onkyo stark genug für die LS...und klingen sollte ein Verstärker ja sowieso nicht, zumindest bei aktiviertem Source-Direct


----------



## thysol (7. Januar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Nö ^^ da die Klipsch-LS einen ziemlich guten Wirkungsgrad haben ist dein Onkyo stark genug für die LS...und klingen sollte ein Verstärker ja sowieso nicht, zumindest bei aktiviertem Source-Direct



Ok, dann hat sich das ja erledigt. Lohnt sich denn ein extra Subwoofer fuer die Klipsch RB-81?


----------



## The_Freak (7. Januar 2011)

Hängt davon ab was du willst, bezüglich maximal-pegel wahrscheinlich nicht so, bezüglich druck und tiefbass schon.


----------



## thysol (7. Januar 2011)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab was du willst, bezüglich maximal-pegel wahrscheinlich nicht so, bezüglich druck und tiefbass schon.



Meine Anwendungs Bereiche sind Games und Blu-rays.


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen,
ich höre viel Musik, und das meist in .flac Qualität. Da reicht MP3 nicht mehr aus  Bekommt man ein gutes 2.1 System das gut mit Drum n' Bass bzw .flacs zurechtkommt? Bin noch totalter Newb in Sachen Sound ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Januar 2011)

Edit: Für unter 100 Euro xD
Auf der App gibt's keine Edit Funktion.


----------



## TAZ (8. Januar 2011)

Auf einem Soundsystem unter 100 Euro gibt es nichts wo man den Unterschied zwischen flac umd MP3 hört, sofern er überhaupt hörbar ist im Vergleich der jeweiligen Dateien.

Bei einem Kopfhörer für 100€ schon eher.

Billige 2.1 Systeme machen eh nur "Bumm-Kreisch"...da hilft die beste Quelle nix...


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Januar 2011)

Ah okay hab ich mir schon gedacht. Dann spar ich lieber etwas länger für ne ordentliche 5.1 Anlage, wenn schon denn schon  danke ^^
Und doch ich finde man hört doch schon den Unterschied mp3 vs flac… irgentwie "klarer"


----------



## TAZ (8. Januar 2011)

Wenn es ein 5.1 Set aus Verstärker und Lautsprechern sein soll und kein "Aktiv-Gerümpel" legst du aber auch um die 1000€ hin...

Bzw. lohnt es sich darunter nicht...


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (8. Januar 2011)

Hey,
Ich wollte mir demnächst das Teufel Concept E100 Control holen. 
Nun Frage ich mich, ob ich über meinen Laptop 5.1 Sound übertragen kann. 
Ich würde meinen Laptop mit dem 3.5 mm Klinkenanschluss mit der Control Station verbinden und diese dann mit dem Subwoofer und dieser dann mit den Satelliten. 
Kann ich den Sound dann über 5.1 hören, oder nicht?


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2011)

Mit einem Klinken anschluss wird das kaum gehen, sind nur 2 Kanäle und keine 6  

Was gehen würde wär Dolby Surround Pro Logic. Aber das hat mit 5.1 so rein garnix zu tun.

Edit : Pro Logic geht auch nicht, das teil hat keinerlei Dolby Lizenz, also wirds nur irgend nen pseudo surround effekt sein, hat mit 5.1 dann noch weniger zu tun.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (8. Januar 2011)

Also hätte ich dann nur 2.0 Sound?


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2011)

Ja oder peseudo hochgerechnetes 4.1 ( Front L/R, Center, Surround ) oder du besorgst dir noch ne externe 5.1 Soundkarte wo du dann mit 3 Klinke auf Cinch ins Control Center gehst.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (8. Januar 2011)

Wieviel kosten die denn?
Im Februar Kauf ich mir nämlich endlichen meinen richtigen PC mit Asus Xonar D1 und wollte vorher eig. kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2011)

Na dann würd ich das Geld sparen und bis März mit Stereo auskommen. 
Lohnt sich ja dann nicht wirklich 40€ auszugeben wenn du eh nen PC kaufst und ne Asus Xonar anstrebst die mehr qualität fürs gleiche Geld bietet.

Ansonst hätt ich gesagt schau dich mal nach ner Terratec Aureon 5.1 Mk2 um, so nen teil hab ich auch für meinen Laptop. 

Aber wie gesagt, spar dir das geld.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (8. Januar 2011)

Okay, danke. 
Wo ich schon dabei bin. 
Ist die Xonar D1 überhaupt empfehlenswert?
Bei Geizhals hat die gute Bewertungen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, ist eine super Karte für ihr Geld.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (8. Januar 2011)

Gut danke, das war's erstmal. 
Falls noch was ist meld Ich mich nochmal.


----------



## moe (9. Januar 2011)

könnt ihr mir sagen, warum mein audiosignal vom pc zum avr (digital) immer kurz (0,5 sek) unterbrochen wird, wenn jemand irgendwo im haus nen lichtschalter betätigt? 
so langsam geht mir das echt auf die eier, v.a. beim filme schauen.

mein avr ist ein denon 1509, am pc nutze ich die onboard soka.
wenn ich cd`s über meinen cd-player höre (auch über digital angeschlossen) dann hab ich das problem nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2011)

Wohnst du in einem Altbau ?


----------



## moe (9. Januar 2011)

hmm, 30 jahre würde ich jetzt nicht als altbau bezeichnen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2011)

Dankbar wäre, dass die LED im Ausgang an der absoluten Grenze der Lichtleistung arbeitet und bei kleinen Stromschwankungen deise soweit nachlässt, das der Receiver das Ganze nicht verarbeiten kann.
dfence hatte wenn ich mich richtig erinnere schonmal ein ähnliches Problem.

Ich vermute mal das du Optodigital zuspielst, oder?


----------



## _maxime_ (9. Januar 2011)

Hey ich wollt mal so fragen was ein geeigneter Subwoofer für zwei alleinstehende CANTON GLE 490 sind ?
Am besten wäre noch wenn mir jmd noch sagen könnte ob ich nur Hochtöner nehmen soll um auf ne 5.1 Anlage upgraden soll oder nochmal GLE's ?
Dachte beim Subwoofer and den CANTON SUB 8 und an sowas in der Art als Hochtöner
Über das Modell lässt sich streiten aber das mein ich ja nicht


----------



## moe (9. Januar 2011)

nee, ich habs über den digitalen klinkenausgang angeschlossen (das ist doch digital, oder), also mit nem chinchkabel.


----------



## LUcAE (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe mir gestern, weil ich noch einen Gutschein hatte, bei midimax das Soundsystem Speedlink Gravity NX 2.1 gekauft. Ich habe keine Probleme damit, sondern nur eine Frage aus Interresse:
Wo befindet sich beim subwoofer der Treiber? Bei den meisten anderen ist diese "Membran" ja vorne, unten oder an der Seite, aber bei dem kann ich nur das ähh... "Luftausstoßloch"  vorne sehen...
Befindet der sich innerhalb oder hat das System gar keinen?

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Januar 2011)

Ja wird sich vermutlich drinnen befinden. 
Ist bei meinem Z4 auch so, das hat halt ne riesige Passivmembran damits toll aussieht.


----------



## LUcAE (9. Januar 2011)

Achso, danke 

Bei den Höhen gilt ja mehr oder weniger, dass es besser klingt, wenn die Treiber frei sind (und natürlich nach vorne gerichtet). Beim Subwoofer ist das ja egal, weil die tiefen Töne sich ganz anders ausbreiten, genauso wie es egal ist, wo man den platziert... denk ich mir jatzt mal so 

Edit: Mich würde mal interessieren, wie mein sub aufgebaut ist, wo genau die Membran sitzt und so, gibt es iwo sowas wie ne Aufbauzeichnung?


----------



## TAZ (9. Januar 2011)

_maxime_ schrieb:


> Hey ich wollt mal so fragen was ein geeigneter Subwoofer für zwei alleinstehende CANTON GLE 490 sind ?
> Am besten wäre noch wenn mir jmd noch sagen könnte ob ich nur Hochtöner nehmen soll um auf ne 5.1 Anlage upgraden soll oder nochmal GLE's ?
> Dachte beim Subwoofer and den CANTON SUB 8 und an sowas in der Art als Hochtöner
> Über das Modell lässt sich streiten aber das mein ich ja nicht



Was du meinst sind keine Hochtöner sondern Rear-Lautsprecher.
Am besten wäre ein lautsprecher der gleichen Serie, aber ein 2-Wege System reicht.


Im Speedlink-teil ist wohl ein Bandpass-Subwoofer.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2011)

LUcAE schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe mir gestern, weil ich noch einen Gutschein hatte, bei midimax das Soundsystem Speedlink Gravity NX 2.1 gekauft. Ich habe keine Probleme damit, sondern nur eine Frage aus Interresse:
> Wo befindet sich beim subwoofer der Treiber? Bei den meisten anderen ist diese "Membran" ja vorne, unten oder an der Seite, aber bei dem kann ich nur das ähh... "Luftausstoßloch"  vorne sehen...
> ...



Es gibt sehr viel verschiedene Bauarten, bei dennen wo du die Membran siehst, das sind meist Bassreflex Subwoofer, dein Subwoofer hat eine Bandpass bauweise, bei Bandpass Subwoofern ist es immer üblich das der Treiber im Gehäuse sizt, und dadrinne nochmal ein extra Gehäuse hat. 
Daher sieht man bei nem Bandpass auch kein Treiber. Ähnlich ist es bei ner div Hornbauweisen, bei meinem Basshorn siehst du z.b nur ganz ganz wenig vom Treiber da er ebenfalls im Gehäuse verbaut ist.

Hier ne zeichnung von nem Typischen Bandpass mit einem Treiber 
http://colomar.com/Shavano/bandpass.jpg


----------



## LUcAE (9. Januar 2011)

@dfence: Vielen Dank für die Erklärung und die Skizze, weiß jetzt bescheit


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Januar 2011)

produziert metz heute eigentlich noch anlagen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2011)

Sieht so aus :
Metz Soundsystem: Metz

Ist aber ziemlich dezimiert, wie es aussieht


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Yamaha M-40 Endstufe ?
Leider ist mein hk6500 am sterben


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

Ist halt eine solide gebaute Endstufe, solang sie nicht kaputt ist kann man damit nix falsch machen. Es ist aber eine reine Endstufe, dein HK6500 ist ein Vollverstärker. D.h. zur Yammi M-40 brauchst du noch nen Pre-Amp.


----------



## nyso (9. Januar 2011)

Hab noch nen Denon PMA-560 übrig, in gutem technischen Zustand. Klanglich kein Unterschied zum AVR 1911, erst wenn man die ganzen modernen Helferlein dazunimmt kann sich der 1911 vom PMA 560 absetzen, wenn auch nicht viel


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2011)

> Ist halt eine solide gebaute Endstufe, solang sie nicht kaputt ist kann man damit nix falsch machen. Es ist aber eine reine Endstufe, dein HK6500 ist ein Vollverstärker. D.h. zur Yammi M-40 brauchst du noch nen Pre-Amp.



Die Frage ist bestimmt ziemlich dumm, aber kann ich einen klanglichen Unterschied zum HK6500 erwarten ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

WENN an einem Verstärker etwas den Klang beeinflusst, dann nur der Vorverstärker, die Endstufen sicher nicht (solang das Netzteil ausreichend dimensioniert ist).
Also ergibt deine Frage genau genommen gar keinen Sinn ^^
Du musst dir erstmal noch einen Vorverstärker zu der Endtsufe suchen, sonst kannst du damit überhaupt nix anfangen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2011)

Dass ich ne Vorstufe brauche, weiß ich 
Kannst du mir ne ganz gute bei ebay empfehlen ?
Ich find die von Rotel ganz gut, sind aber auch ziemlich teuer


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> WENN an einem Verstärker etwas den Klang beeinflusst, dann nur der Vorverstärker, die Endstufen sicher nicht (solang das Netzteil ausreichend dimensioniert ist).
> Also ergibt deine Frage genau genommen gar keinen Sinn ^^
> Du musst dir erstmal noch einen Vorverstärker zu der Endtsufe suchen, sonst kannst du damit überhaupt nix anfangen.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. nen Class A klingt definitiv anders als nen Class D, besonders im Bassbereich ist nen Class A wuchtiger, weil maximale Spannung so oder so immer anliegt beim Class A, egal ob Signal kommt oder nicht, dadurch ist der im Impulsverhalten deutlich besser als bei nem Class D z.b bei dem die Spannung abhängig vom Signal ist. 

Bei richtig Hochwertigen Amp wird das sogar mit angegeben, das ist die sog. Slew Rate
Dazu ein kleines Zitat aus wiki 

"Die benötigte _slew rate_ ist damit proportional zur Signalamplitude und zur Frequenz. Das heißt, dass ein Verstärker ein Signal mit großer Amplitude möglicherweise weniger korrekt überträgt als ein kleines Signal."

Und das ist einer der gründe warum ich immer wieder sage es gibt in der Tat verstärkerklang.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2011)

Also würdet ihr mir die m-40 Endstufe empfehlen ?
Würde sie für 110 € bekommen und dafür den HK6500 abtreten, ist das okay ?


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2011)

Das hab ich doch alles schonmal geschrieben, ich war doch sogar der, der die M40 empfohlen hat, mit dem passenden Vorverstärker taugt die Kombi auf jeden fall was. 

Btw noch eine sache zur SlewRate, das ist genau der grund warum ich behaupte das manche Verstärker wuchtiger im Bass bereich sind, besonders eben z.b Pioneer weil deren Netzteile eben auch überdimensioniert sind ( was auch die Slew Rate beinfluss ) 

Jetz hab ich endlich mal den richtigen ansatz gefunden meine behauptungen zu argumentieren


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2011)

Ja, das Argument ist wirklich gut 


> (...) mit dem passenden Vorverstärker (...)



Aber was für einen Vorverstärker soll ich nehmen 

EDIT : Was ist mit dem ?


----------



## TAZ (10. Januar 2011)

Ich denke du bist mit einem AVR am besten bedient. Über Endstufen kann man nachdenken wenn man LS jenseit der 5000€ hat...

Aber das ist wie immer nur meine persönliche Meinung...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2011)

Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass meine Boxen mit einem Receiver einen flachen Klang haben


----------



## TAZ (10. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht liegt es an den Lautsprechern?
Und woher willst du wissen dass es an ein einer Vor-/Endstufen-Kombi anders klingt, oder hattest du sie schon einmal in Betrieb?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2011)

Nein, aber ich denke, dass sie auf jeden Fall besser klingt als mein HK6500


----------



## _maxime_ (10. Januar 2011)

@ TAZ : vielen dank werde mich dann mal in der Richtung weiter umhören


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Ich denke du bist mit einem AVR am besten bedient. Über Endstufen kann man nachdenken wenn man LS jenseit der 5000€ hat...
> 
> Aber das ist wie immer nur meine persönliche Meinung...



Das würde ich so nicht sagen, es gibt durchaus auch kleine Vor-Endstufen Kombinationen die lohnen sich auch bei Lautsprechern die nur 500€ gekostet haben. 
Ich könnte dir z.b die gleiche frage stellen die du Johnny stellst, woher weist du das so nen Kombi bei seinen Lautsprechern nichts bringt ?


----------



## nulchking (10. Januar 2011)

Kann man das AKG 530 zum spielen empfehlen?
Haupteinsatzgebiet wäre Star Craft II und Bad Company 2 sowie später Battlefield 3
Als Mikro für TS würde ich dann ein Ansteckmikro von Logitech holen.
Oder gibt es noch Alternativen für Kopfhörer die bis 70€ gehen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2011)

Ich würde Kopfhörer immer probehören und mich nie auf Meinungen anderer verlassen 

Kann man Surroundverstärker - living stereo als Vorverstärker benutzen ?


----------



## TAZ (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn sie einen Pre-Out haben sollte es gehen.
Davon ist allerdings auszugehen, denn diese Teile sind ja anscheinend wirklich nur Sourround-Decoder...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2011)

Dass ich mir die M-40 kaufe ist sicher 

Jetzt ist bloß die Frage, was ich mit dem Vorverstärker mache.
An den Klangfeldprozessor habe ich nur deswegen gedacht, weil ich noch zwei Magnat-Boxen übrig habe 
Wäre das dann nicht so, dass ich meine Front-LS an die Endstufe schließe und die Rear-LS an den Prozessor oder ?


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2011)

Lass die finger davon, ich kann dir sagen diese Klangprozessoren können höchstens Dolby Surround Pro Logic, und das klingt einfach schrottig und verwaschen, so klangprozessoren hab ich hier auch noch nen paar rumfliegen aus damaligen zeiten. Aber die taugen einfach nix. 
Wenn ich mal Dolby Prologic von nem Pioneer Klangprozessor vergleich und das DolbyProLogic von meinem Yamaha AVR, das sind schon keine Welten an unterschied, das sind Galaxien .... 

Kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen, zumal du die teile nicht als Vorverstärker nutzen kannst ! 
Die werden zwischen Vorverstärker und Endstufe durchgeschleift.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann lasse ich wirklich die Finger davon 
Danke für den Tipp 

Ich weiß dann aber immernoch nicht, was ich als Vorverstärker benutzen soll 
Hat jemand eine gute eBay-Anzeige für mich ?
Sollte mit Fernbedienung sein....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Januar 2011)

eBay-Links dürfen hier im Forum nicht gepostet werden!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2011)

Achja, stimmt ja 
Werde ich mich wohl selbst nochmal schlau machen müssen 

Wenn ich einen Schallplattenspieler an eine Phono-Vorstufe anschließe, muss die dann auch wieder an MC am Verstärker, oder kann die auch an AUX ?


----------



## BarFly (11. Januar 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Achja, stimmt ja
> Werde ich mich wohl selbst nochmal schlau machen müssen
> 
> Wenn ich einen Schallplattenspieler an eine Phono-Vorstufe anschließe, muss die dann auch wieder an MC am Verstärker, oder kann die auch an AUX ?


 
Jau, kann dann an AUX bzw. jeden Hochpegeleingang. Das Signal wurde ja schon aufbereitet. 

Ciao Hans


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann ist ja ein MC-Eingang für den Vorverstärker erstmal kein Muss mehr.

So, war gestern bei OBI und habe nach Granitplatten geguckt.
Es gab genau zwei Arten : Einmal für Gartenbau 40x40x4 für 6 €. Dann gab es noch 10qmx2cm für 60 €...
Leider ein bisschen mager, beides sagt mir nicht zu 

Kennt jemand einen guten Online-Shop ?


----------



## iceman650 (11. Januar 2011)

Du meinst es ist dir zu teuer?
Also wenn dir 6€ zu teuer sind, naja. 
Und wenn es gut aussehen soll, dann wirds echt teuer.
Wir haben in unsrem Haus Granit für 90€ pro m² - 7mm dicke Platten. Von daher sind 6€ echt günstig.
So und außerdem, was erhoffst du dir? Gutes aussehen oder guten Klang?
Weil für guten Klang wäre der billige Mist genau richtig - du willst ja nur die Masse der Lautsprecher erhöhen um Vibrationen am Boden zu vermeiden.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2011)

Nein, nicht zu teuer, aber ich dachte 4cm sind mir zu dick...

Kann man die i-wie lackieren ?


----------



## sinthor4s (11. Januar 2011)

klar kann man die Granitplatten auch färben...
Pinsel und Farbe ist alles was du brauchst.
Und Welche Farbe sich gut eignet hätte dir der nette
Herr aus dem Baumarkt sagen können.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2011)

Auch die unpolierten ?


----------



## iceman650 (11. Januar 2011)

Warum denn nicht?
Rein logisch sollte die Farbe sogar auf den unpolierten besser halten, da sie ja eine rauhere Oberfläche haben.
Und warum sollten denn 4cm zu dick sein? Masse ist in diesem Fall dein Freund, sie nimmt viele Schwingungen vom Lautsprecher auf und "puffert" diese, was sonst deine Gummidämpfer übernehmen müssten.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann werde ich mir die demnächst kaufen 

Ich stell ja dann die Boxen mit Spikes auf die Granitplatte, soll ich da noch  Unterlegscheiben zwischen machen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Januar 2011)

Boxen mit Spikes an Granitplatte ankoppeln, Granitplatte mit Gummidämpfern vom Boden ENTkoppeln, sonst bringt die Granitplatte garnix


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2011)

Ja, das ist mir schon klar 
Meine Frage war, ob zwischen Spikes (an der Box) und Granitplatte noch Unterlegscheiben hin sollen ?


----------



## iceman650 (11. Januar 2011)

Warum sollten dort welche hingehören?
Also du stellst immer wieder Fragen, wo ich mich frage, wo ich mich echt frage, was du dir davon versprichst.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2011)

Versprechen tue ich mir garnichts davon, es ist einfach so, dass ich es nicht weiß


----------



## nyso (11. Januar 2011)

Naja, nur was sollen denn die Spikes bringen, wenn man dann noch Unterlegscheiben zwischen packt? Das eine soll ankoppeln, und du fragst ob man zwischen das was angekoppelt werden soll noch etwas zum entkoppeln packen soll. Irgendwie könnte man doch selber darauf kommen, dass das Unsinn ist


----------



## moe (12. Januar 2011)

hat hier noch jemand ne lösung für mein problem?



> könnt ihr mir sagen, warum mein audiosignal vom pc zum avr (digital über chinch)  immer kurz (0,5 sek) unterbrochen wird, wenn jemand irgendwo im haus nen  lichtschalter betätigt?
> so langsam geht mir das echt auf die eier, v.a. beim filme schauen.
> 
> mein avr ist ein denon 1509, am pc nutze ich die onboard soka.
> wenn ich cd`s über meinen cd-player höre (auch über digital angeschlossen) dann hab ich das problem nicht.


----------



## nyso (12. Januar 2011)

Das hört sich eher nach einem Problem der Elektronik des Hauses an als der Elektronik des AVR.


----------



## Pravasi (13. Januar 2011)

In 5 Wochen jetzt bei mir ein-und wieder ausgezogen:
Victa 200
Victa 300
Victa 100
Magnat Quantum 603 (läuft noch als rear)
Magnat Quantum 1003
Magnat C63
Elac BS 244
Nubert nuVero 4(grade eingezogen)
B&W CM5 und Sonics Argenta kommen die Tage auch noch vorbei.
Mal schauen wer bleibt.
Höre jetzt fast jeden Tag bis 3,4 Uhr morgens Musik. Schon gut.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

Das ist aber ein sehr breites Spektrum von einer Victa 200 bis zur B&W CM5 ^^ wie wäre es mit einem umfassenden Roundup aller Lautsprecher?


----------



## Pravasi (13. Januar 2011)

OMG!
Ein paar Worte zu Jedem werde ich bestimmt finden und auch gerne unters Volk hier bringen.
Das hat mir auch echt weitergeholfen.
Aber ein ausführliches Review würde mich wohl etwas überfordern...


----------



## nfsgame (13. Januar 2011)

Netter Werdegang .


----------



## Menthe (15. Januar 2011)

So ich hab seit gestern den Onkyo TX-SR308 zusammen mit den Onkyo HT528. Wenn ich Filme schaue ist alles perfekt, wenn ich aber Musik höre schaltet sich der Subwoofer einfach ab. Kann das am Format der Lieder liegen (MP3)??


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2011)

Wie schaltet er denn ab ? Hast du die Front-LS auch auf Small gestellt ?


----------



## Menthe (15. Januar 2011)

Ich hab nichts umgestellt, beim Filme schauen klappt ja alles.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2011)

Weil da der LFE extra angesprochen wird. Schau doch mal bitte in die Konfig .


----------



## Menthe (15. Januar 2011)

So, Front, Center und Surround stehen auf Small. Bei Subwoofer steht "Yes". Trotzdem bleibt der weiterhin aus.

Edit: Jetzt hat sich der Sub mit schönem Relais klicken eingeschaltet


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2011)

Double-Bass aktiviert?

Steht der Receiver zufällig auf "Pure Direct" wenn der Subwoofer still bleibt? Das ist normal. Stell den Receiver auf "Stereo" und er wird wahrscheinlich was von sich geben .


----------



## Pravasi (15. Januar 2011)

Ich gehe jede Wette ein das es genau darum geht....


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2011)

Oh Johnny, sag nicht du hast dem HK die Füße abgeschraubt !? Der stirbt dir den Hitzetod...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, habe ihn so bekommen 

EDIT :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Januar 2011)

@Hai0815:

wenigstens sieht es protzig aus ^^ aber die Farbe der Kabel gefällt mir garnicht. Mir wäre mein Geld aber zu schade für solche Kabel, sieht man ja sowieso sogut wie nie wenn sie hinter der Anlage liegen.


----------



## Pravasi (16. Januar 2011)

So,
hab jetzt ein paar Tage die Nuvero 4 am laufen.
Da ich es einerseits langsam müde bin,mein Tagewerk mit Lautsprecherjagd-und Organisierung zu verbringen und anderseits die Nubert mir ausgesprochen gut gefällt...
Die Farbe wird wohl noch mal von Anthrazit auf Weiss gewechselt und dann bleibt sie bei mir.
Endlich wieder Ruhe.


----------



## TAZ (16. Januar 2011)

Na da freu ich mich schon auf ein paar Bilder und ein paar Worte zum Klang.


----------



## Hai0815 (16. Januar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @Hai0815:
> 
> wenigstens sieht es protzig aus ^^ aber die Farbe der Kabel gefällt mir garnicht. Mir wäre mein Geld aber zu schade für solche Kabel, sieht man ja sowieso sogut wie nie wenn sie hinter der Anlage liegen.



ach du, so teuer waren die gar nicht - da bin ich günstig dran gekommen weil mein händler die abverkaufen wollte, von daher 
und da war mir dann auch die farbe egal *lach*

und - nein, ich glaube nicht!!! an kabelvoodoo...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Januar 2011)

Na wenns billig war gehts ja ^^


----------



## thysol (16. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt endlich die Asus Xonar Essence STX bestellt.


----------



## nyso (16. Januar 2011)

Und ich bin mit dem Toslink glücklich geworden^^
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Xonar D1 in meinen Verkaufsthread setzen^^ 
Digital finde ich viel praktischer als mit SoKa, irgendwie. Und vor allem günstiger


----------



## thysol (17. Januar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Digital finde ich viel praktischer als mit SoKa, irgendwie. Und vor allem günstiger



Ich denke der digitale Anschluss ist ca. gleich teuer wie ein analoger Anschluss. Ein digitaler Receiver der auf aehnlichem Klang Niveau ist wie ein Verstaerker und Soundkarte kostet ungefaehr so viel wie eine Soundkarte und Analoger Verstaerker zusammen.

Frage @all
Mein Onkyo A-9155 + Asus Xonar Essence STX kosten ca. 300 euro zusammen. Heisst das die sind ungefaehr auf dem selben klanglichen Niveau wie ein 300 euro digitaler Receiver?


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Januar 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Frage @all
> Mein Onkyo A-9155 + Asus Xonar Essence STX kosten ca. 300 euro zusammen. Heisst das die sind ungefaehr auf dem selben klanglichen Niveau wie ein 300 euro digitaler Receiver?



Bei mir klangen die DX und der digitale Weg ziemlich gleich, bis ich jetzt auf Grund des Marantz wieder auf reines analog zurückwechseln muss. 

"Besser" gibts nicht so wirklich, analog kann die Soka ihren Charakter zeigen, digital eben nicht.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Januar 2011)

Naja, der Receiver kann ja noch einiges mehr, also hat noch mehr Endstufen, ein Display und all den Kram. Und der kostet ja auch was, von daher sollte Essence+A-9155 besser sein als ein gleichteurer Receiver. Ist jetzt meine logische Überlegung, muss natürlich nicht sein.

Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2011)

Naja, die D1 kostet 60-70€, der AVR 1911 hat ne UVP von 520€. Das sind schon Unterschiede, die man auch hört^^
Die 380€ für den ich ihn bekommen habe waren ja ein einmaliges Schnäppchen, normalerweise liegt der noch deutlich höher.


----------



## Pravasi (19. Januar 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Bei mir klangen die DX und der digitale Weg ziemlich gleich, bis ich jetzt auf Grund des Marantz wieder auf reines analog zurückwechseln muss.
> 
> "Besser" gibts nicht so wirklich, analog kann die Soka ihren Charakter zeigen, digital eben nicht.


Der Begriff "Charakter"trifft es ganz gut.
Marantz 5004 und Auzentech Forte laufen mal analog und mal digital.
Das klingt  zwar unterschiedlich,aber was besser ist kann ich immer noch nicht sagen.
Vieleicht müsste die SK da noch höchwertiger sein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Januar 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Vieleicht müsste die SK da noch höchwertiger sein.



Wie soll das gehen? Wenn die digital und analog fast gleich klingen, deutet es auf eine fast verlustfreie D/A Wandlung hin, da wird besser nur noch "digitaler".


----------



## Pravasi (19. Januar 2011)

Gleich klingen die nicht,sogar sehr unterschiedlich.
Über die SK heller,über den AVR dunkler und voller.
Soweit ganz klar.
Nur könnte ich jetzt nicht sagen,ob da irgendetwas hochwertiger ist.
Details stellen beide gut dar.
Verfälscht da die SK Klang?
Oder verfälscht der Verstärker den Klang?


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Januar 2011)

Ist halt die Frage...


----------



## Lee (22. Januar 2011)

Wenn als Zuspieler zum Verstärker der PC oder beispielsweise ein MP3 Player zum Einsatz kommt, was ist dann besser: Lautstärker am Zuspieler leiser und am Verstärker höher oder umgekehrt?


----------



## b0s (22. Januar 2011)

I.d.R. schätze ich, dass MP3 Player keine allzu hochwertige Verstärkungseinheit haben, also eher dort normale Lautstärke und den Rest über die Anlage.

Ich weiß nicht ob es das physikalische Prozedere wiedergibt, aber in meiner Rockbox (alternative open source firmware für MP3 Player) hab ich eine Lautstärkeanzeige vom negativen Bereich bis 0 db und kann dann weiter darüberhinaus erhöhen in den positiven Bereich, was allerdinsg rot gekennzeichnet ist. Ich interpretier das so, dass ab 0 dB zusätzlich verstärkt wird, was in clipping/kratzen münden kann.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Januar 2011)

Am Quellgerät sollte der Pegel so laut wie ohne Verzerrung möglich eingestellt werden um Signalverluste zu minimieren. Zum leiser Regeln ist der Verstärker da 

@Kuki122:

Deine Aufstellung sieht aber nicht nach Nahfeld aus, die ESI nEAR sind Nahfeldmonitore, d.h. für einen optimalen Klang sollte man recht nah an ihnen sitzen. Für einen Hörabstand von 2-3m sind Kompaktlautsprecher besser geeignet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Januar 2011)

Habe mal ne Frage bzgl. Kabelvoodoo 

Ich benötige ein 7-10m langes Audio-Kabel (analog), ist es da besser ein teureres Kabel zu nehmen ?
Oder wie sieht es damit aus ?


----------



## iceman650 (23. Januar 2011)

Du wirst keinen Unterschied zwischen einem 5€ und einem 5000€-Kabel wahrnehmen können.
Daher kauf das, was lang genug ist und nicht zu teuer ist.
Ich persönlich kaufe immer bei Thomann die Cordial-Kabel - sehr robust und noch günstig.

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (23. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich hört man den Unterschied nicht, es gibt aber viel Typen die denken eine Unterschied zu hören. Die vooodooos. Ich meine hier im Forum gab es da auch einen.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (23. Januar 2011)

Teurere Kabel sind eine Art Placebo, für die, die meinen, der  Sound ihrer (Logitech Brüllwürfel-) Anlage sei zu schlecht, sich aber auch keine tutete Anlage/ SoKa holen wollen.


----------



## GW-Player (23. Januar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hört man den Unterschied nicht, es gibt aber viel Typen die denken eine Unterschied zu hören. Die vooodooos. Ich meine hier im Forum gab es da auch einen.


Wenn es nur einer wäre...
Wenn diese Leute mit besserer Verarbeitung, Optik usw argumentieren würden. Ok, das stimmt schon. Die sind wirklich schicker. Aber besserer Klang? Setzen die Hersteller jetzt schon die Physik außer Kraft?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2011)

Habe nochmal zwei Fragen :

1. Wie siehts bei ca. 15m aus ? Gibt es da einen hohen Qualitätsverlust ?

2. Kann an bei der Xonar Essence STX auch zwei Verstärker anschließen, also gibt es mehr als ein Output ?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> 1. Wie siehts bei ca. 15m aus ? Gibt es da einen hohen Qualitätsverlust ?


Was wikllst du denn so weit legen? LS-Kabel, Digital-Kabel oder Cinch?
Ersteres dürfte bei vernünftigem Durchmesser nicht zu tragisch sein, Cinch hat auch wenig Probleme mit langen Leitungen, optisch sind aber afaik so lange Leitungen nicht spezifiziert.


> 2. Kann an bei der Xonar Essence STX auch zwei Verstärker anschließen, also gibt es mehr als ein Output ?


Du könntest den Kopfhöreranschluss über einen Adapter als zweiten Output benutzen(dann natürlich ohne aktive KH-Verstärkerschaltung).
Mehrere gleiche Outputs aus den Ausgängen einer Xonar zu bekommen ist bei keinem Modell ein Problem. Einfach 2 Kanäle wählen und dazu die angeschlossene LS-Anzahl.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2011)

> Was wikllst du denn so weit legen? LS-Kabel, Digital-Kabel oder Cinch?
> Ersteres dürfte bei vernünftigem Durchmesser nicht zu tragisch sein, Cinch hat auch wenig Probleme mit langen Leitungen, optisch sind aber afaik so lange Leitungen nicht spezifiziert.



Möchte ein ordinäres Cinch-Kabel verlegen 



> Du könntest den Kopfhöreranschluss über einen Adapter als zweiten Output benutzen(dann natürlich ohne aktive KH-Verstärkerschaltung).
> Mehrere gleiche Outputs aus den Ausgängen einer Xonar zu bekommen ist bei keinem Modell ein Problem. Einfach 2 Kanäle wählen und dazu die angeschlossene LS-Anzahl.



Okay


----------



## thysol (24. Januar 2011)

Heute ist die Asus Xonar Essence STX angekommen. Ich muss sie erstmal ausfuehrlich ausprobieren.


----------



## PEG96 (24. Januar 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Heute ist die Asus Xonar Essence STX angekommen. Ich muss sie erstmal ausfuehrlich ausprobieren.


Viel Spass, pass aber auf, wenn du den khv an hasst, die kh's net bis 50% aufdrehen, sonst kriegste nen tinitus, aber ich glaube, dass du mit der sk viel spass haben wirst


----------



## thysol (24. Januar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Viel Spass, pass aber auf, wenn du den khv an hasst, die kh's net bis 50% aufdrehen, sonst kriegste nen tinitus, aber ich glaube, dass du mit der sk viel spass haben wirst



khv, kh's, tinitus? Was sind das?


----------



## The_Freak (24. Januar 2011)

khv= Kopfhörerverstärker
KH= Kopfhörer
Tinitus= Piepen in den Ohren nach zu hoher Lautstärke


----------



## thysol (24. Januar 2011)

The_Freak schrieb:


> khv= Kopfhörerverstärker
> KH= Kopfhörer
> Tinitus= Piepen in den Ohren nach zu hoher Lautstärke



Danke.



PEG96 schrieb:


> Viel Spass, pass aber auf, wenn du den khv an  hasst, die kh's net bis 50% aufdrehen, sonst kriegste nen tinitus, aber  ich glaube, dass du mit der sk viel spass haben wirst



Ich betreibe nur die Klipsch RB-81 and der Soundkarte. Mein Headset ist ein billiges USB von Creative.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand ein flexibles 15m-langes Cinch-Kabel empfehlen ?


----------



## iceman650 (24. Januar 2011)

Kauf einfach irgendeins, wenn es sowieso versteckt liegt, einfach ein billiges, wenn es sichtbar ist oder gar darauf rumgelaufen wird, dann kannst du ja auch ein teureres nehmen. 
Allerdings wirst du keinen Klangunterschied feststellen können, es sind nur die mechanischen Eigenschaften, die der Unterschied sind.

Mfg, ice


----------



## thysol (24. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die Essence jetzt mal ein bisschen ausprobiert. Der Unterschied ist schon bemerkbar. Die Kampfmusik bei Two Worlds 2 hoert sich jetzt deutlich dynamischer an.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Januar 2011)

@dfence: der Orion-VHS-Recorder fetzt ^^ das Teil steht bei mir auch noch aufm Dachboden rum 
Putz deine Geräte mal! ^^


----------



## iceman650 (31. Januar 2011)

Und der Onkyo RX-7730 fetzt auch, hab den selbst grad hier stehn 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Januar 2011)

AFI ja ich weis, die dinger sind teilweise bisi schmutzig, mein fehler war die mit wasser abzuwischen, dadurch sind da sau viel kalkflecken, mittlerweile sind die aber sauber und momentan in tüten eingeschweist und in Kartons verpackt weil mir hier der platz fehlt zum aufstellen. Kommt aber bald wieder, bin grad dabei mir ne neue Bude zu suchen mit massig platz  
Der Orion hehe ja den brauch ich als Retrogerät hin und wieder, hab da doch noch paar VHS Kassetten die ich bisher nicht digitalisiert hab, passend zu dem anderem thread wo es um MD geht  Retro Rocks.

@Iceman das ist der TX-7740 der große bruder vom 7730


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Februar 2011)

Hat hier i-jemand die Stereoplay 05/1988 ?


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2011)

Wieso fragst du ?


@Sync jo der 7730 ist um die 30-40€ wert, bei meinem 7740 siehts schon wieder anders aus, der wird mit bis zu 100€ gehandelt für nen Topzustand, der hat aber auch nen paar features mehr, wie man z.b beim genauen hinschauen bei meinen bildern sieht


----------



## iceman650 (1. Februar 2011)

@dfence: Was ist das genau?
Weil mir fällt bisher nur der Regler über/unter dem Loudness-Regler auf. Für was ist der?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Februar 2011)

> Wieso fragst du ?



Weil dort der Test der mb quart 2200s drin ist


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2011)

Dynamik Bass Expander nennt der sich. auserdem hat er den Stereo Image Expander, eine Besser leistungsfähigere Endstufe, größeren Trafo, hochwertigere Elkos, Vor und Endstufe auftrennbar ( da weis ich nicht ob der TX7730 das auch hat ) 
Also beim TX 7740 lag der neupreis 1990 bei 1200dm ( Listenpreis bei Onkyo )  und war seinerzeit der Beste Receiver den Onkyo zu bieten hatte.


----------



## Witcher (1. Februar 2011)

@ dfence du hast du ahnung von älteren sachen was würde ich denn für einen Voll Funktionstücktigen TX 7830 bekommen?


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2011)

Nuja ich kann mich da auch nur orientieren an den gebrauchtpreise wie die so gehandelt werden, den würd ich zwischen 50-80€ einstufen. 

Hab grad gemerkt das der TX 7740 auch gut an wert gelassen hat, die 100€ sind wohl auch nicht mehr zu bekommen, hätt ich den besser lezt jahr verkauft als mir jemand 120€ geboten hat *grml*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Februar 2011)

> Weil dort der Test der mb quart 2200s drin ist



Und was erwartest du dir von dem Test? Da wird doch nur rumgeschwurbelt, das einzige was brauchbar ist sind die Messdaten, aber die sagen auch nix über den Klang aus.


----------



## Witcher (1. Februar 2011)

ah danke ging ja schnell


----------



## exa (1. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute;

Hab nen AV Receiver (Sony STR-DE475) und ne 5.1 Anlage (Magnat Metric 5.1A) geschenkt bekommen, und setze das nun am PC ein. Ja ich weiß nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber nem geschenkten Gaul...

Den Sound übertrage ich nun optisch vom Mainboard an den Receiver, und das klappt auch wunderbar mit DVD und BR.

Nur die Games... da wird der Sound über PCM 2-kanalig übertragen, obwohl ich ja in den Spielen und der Soundkarte onboard sagen kann das es sich um 5.1 handelt. wie kriege ich es denn nun hin, dass er nicht über PCM überträgt und der Receiver das per ProLogic hochrechnet, sondern nativ den 5.1 Sound komprimiert überträgt???


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2011)

Das geht nicht über Spdif, NUR wenn die Soundkarte Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect unterstüzt, 
Die bandbreite vom SPdif ist zu gering für 5.1 im PCM format, geht nur durch die Komprimierung der daten per Dolby Digital oder DTS format. 

Du brauchst also ne Soundkarte die DDL oder DTS-C kann.


----------



## exa (1. Februar 2011)

ja ich will ja gar nicht über PCM, das soll schon komprimiert durch die Leitung...

aber da hängt dann wahrscheinlich bei den Spielen, die das unkomprimiert erzeugen, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2011)

Korrekt, wie ich schon sagte ohne Dolby Digital live oder DTS Connect nicht möglich. Onboard Sound unterstüzt zu 90% genau diese beiden features nicht. 
Gäb zwar noch nen tool namens AC3-Filter aber das ist so umständlich und schlecht das es keine wirkliche alternative darstellt.


----------



## Lee (1. Februar 2011)

Hat dfence doch gesagt.
Bei spielen liegt unkomprimiertes 5.1 PCM vor, wofür SPDIF nicht reicht. Deshalb brauchst du eine Soundkarte, die DD Live oder DTS Connect hat, d.h. das Signal so komprimiert, dass es durch SPDIF übertragen werden kann.

DVD´s und BR´s liegen ja bereits in komprimierten Formaten vor, daher geht das.

Edit: Too slow


----------



## exa (1. Februar 2011)

mal noch ne allgemeine Frage:

oft sind viele funktionen doppelt oder sogar noch öfter vorhanden. Wo stellt man denn am besten ein???

also Lautstärke zb... das kann ich im programm machen, im Soundkartentreiber gibts auch noch nen regler und am Receiver auch noch mal

oder die Raumkorrektur, generelle Abstimmungen etc


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2011)

am besten immer an der lezten Kette im Glied, also am Receiver, Lautstärke sowieso grundsätzlich.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch eine kurze Frage...

Wie schaff ich es, das der Windows Media Player den Ton über das komplette 7.1 System wiedergibt? Beim VLC-Player und in Games klappt es wunderbar. 

Hardware & Software:

ASUS Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe @ Teufel Concept G THX 7.1 
Windows 7 64-Bit


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Februar 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
			
		

> Behringer und IMG Stage Line sind wohl die am weit verbreitetsten Hersteller im Hobby PA- und Dj-Bereich.
> 
> Für mein Wohnzimmer...
> 
> ...leider zu groß



Trotzdem sind behringer mixer der letzte scheiß, war das erste und das letzte mal das ich nen Mixer bei denen gekauft Jan. Das umx61 midi Keyboard von behringer kann ich allerdings weiterempfehlen, für den privaten Gebrauch.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine kurze Frage...
> 
> Wie schaff ich es, das der Windows Media Player den Ton über das komplette 7.1 System wiedergibt? Beim VLC-Player und in Games klappt es wunderbar.
> 
> ...



IM Xonar-Treiber folgendes einstellen:
2 Kanäle
8 Lautsprecher
Dolby ProLogic IIx aktivieren


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Das umx61 midi Keyboard von behringer kann ich allerdings weiterempfehlen, für den privaten Gebrauch.



Aber im vergleich zu anderen Keyboards ist auch das Behringer müll was anschlagdynamik ( die ist grauenhaft ) und co angeht. Billige Einsteiger Midi Keys die auch was taugen, Miditech, oder man greift gleich zum M-Audio Oxygen. Wenn man die beiden direkt nebeneinander hat weis man direkt warum das M-Audio 100€ mehr kostet. 
Und viele leute berichten von problemen mit div programmen, wie z.b Reason.
Empfehlen könnt ich das auf keinen fall, wenns billig sein muss dann eher das Miditech I Control61,  klar auch nicht der überhammer was das gefühl der tasten angeht da die nicht gewichtet sind, aber die anschlagdynamik funktioniert sehr gut und die Potis sind ein traum, kompatiblität ist in jedem programm gegeben vollkommen ohne treiber, egal ob XP,Vista,Win7, hab hier unter anderem das Miditech I²control-25, kommt aber auch nur noch wegen den Potis zum einsatz, für die Keys hab ich nen Novation Synthisizer den man auch als Midi Keyboard nutzen kann.
Oder eben gleich das M-Audio Oxygen 61 ( wird gern fürn Bühneneinsatz genuzt, sehr robustes gutes gerät )
Und wenn man wirklich nur Keys brauch das M-Audio Keystation 61, das hat halbgewichtete Tasten und kommt schon nahe an Highend Geräte ran.


----------



## iceman650 (2. Februar 2011)

Weiß jemand, wie man am besten die Creative X-fi Treiber vom Rechner wirft?
Anscheinend sitzen die ja relativ tief im System.
Weil ich will bevor ich meine Essence einsetze, erstmal meine X-fi rückstandslos inklusive Treiber entsorgt haben.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

DriverCleaner PE, damit bekommste dein System wieder sauber.


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Februar 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Aber im vergleich zu anderen Keyboards ist auch das Behringer müll was anschlagdynamik ( die ist grauenhaft ) und co angeht. Billige Einsteiger Midi Keys die auch was taugen, Miditech, oder man greift gleich zum M-Audio Oxygen. Wenn man die beiden direkt nebeneinander hat weis man direkt warum das M-Audio 100€ mehr kostet.
> Und viele leute berichten von problemen mit div programmen, wie z.b Reason.
> Empfehlen könnt ich das auf keinen fall, wenns billig sein muss dann eher das Miditech I Control61,  klar auch nicht der überhammer was das gefühl der tasten angeht da die nicht gewichtet sind, aber die anschlagdynamik funktioniert sehr gut und die Potis sind ein traum, kompatiblität ist in jedem programm gegeben vollkommen ohne treiber, egal ob XP,Vista,Win7, hab hier unter anderem das Miditech I²control-25, kommt aber auch nur noch wegen den Potis zum einsatz, für die Keys hab ich nen Novation Synthisizer den man auch als Midi Keyboard nutzen kann.
> Oder eben gleich das M-Audio Oxygen 61 ( wird gern fürn Bühneneinsatz genuzt, sehr robustes gutes gerät )
> Und wenn man wirklich nur Keys brauch das M-Audio Keystation 61, das hat halbgewichtete Tasten und kommt schon nahe an Highend Geräte ran.



Hmm naja, für mich reicht das behringer um ein paar midi Files aufzunehmen.


Wirklich Top of the Pops ist natürlich das alesis andromeda *Sabber* ^^


BTW: img Stage line ist ne sub Marke von monacor, und für die Features die das 70usb bietet ist das Preis leistungs Verhältnisse unschlagbar. Das einzigste auf das man verzichten muss ist ein hochwertiges Design, img Stage line wirk durch das Plastik Bomber Design schon sehr billig.

Ist aber für mich immer noch die preisgünstige alternative, anstatt für einen cd Player von denon/pioneer mit den selben Features teils das 5 bis 10 fache herrauszuhauen.


Ps: selbst das beste equip nützt nix wenn der dj kagge is ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Wirklich Top of the Pops ist natürlich das alesis andromeda *Sabber* ^^



Nuja da gibts Geräte die haben weitaus mehr Kultfaktor, ich sag nur Moog 
http://www.marksmart.net/gearhack/pogomoog/MoogCrop.jpg 
oder Roland Juno, Korg Triton, usw.

Naja da gibts so viel geile Geräte, ich könnt immer noch heulen wenn ich dran denke das ich nen Korg Poly61 hatte der leider Kaputt ging, aber Nuja der Novation XioSynth ist auch nen absolut hammer geiler Hardware Synthi. 

Kommt halt immer drauf an was man für Musik macht und auf was für Sounds man steht, ne simple 303 ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Und natürlich das beste Eq nuzt nix wenn man nix drauf hat, aber willst damit sagen da ich nen schlechter DJ bin ? 
*lach*

Was Stage line angeht, es gibt bei dennen in der tat div ausnahmen die angenehm überraschen wie z.b den Turntabel DJP 250, der ist erstaunlich nahe an der quali von nem SL1210


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. Februar 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Nuja da gibts Geräte die haben weitaus mehr Kultfaktor, ich sag nur Moog
> http://www.marksmart.net/gearhack/pogomoog/MoogCrop.jpg
> oder Roland Juno, Korg Triton, usw.
> 
> ...



Omg, xD das würde ich nie Wagen zu sagen xD

Ja du hast recht das es viele tolle Geräte gibt. Meistens könnte man aber heulen wenn man die Preise sieht, obwohl sie siche diese auch hart verdient haben.


Was ich mit meiner Aussage übrigens meinte, es bringt mir ja nix wenn ich das tollste equip hab und dann zb. Als hochzeits dj ne Pl. Durchrauschen lasse/muss

Richtige dj sind für mich in nem Club anzufinden. (aber da hat ja jeder andere Vorstellungen davon, was für ihn richtig is)


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> IM Xonar-Treiber folgendes einstellen:
> 2 Kanäle
> 8 Lautsprecher
> Dolby ProLogic IIx aktivieren


 
 Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## iceman650 (3. Februar 2011)

Weiß jemand wie ich mein Mikro mit der STX lauter bekomme?
Weil wenn ich versuche im TS zu sprechen, ist vielleicht ein Ausschlag von 5% zu verzeichnen.
Im Asus-Treiber kenne ich mich ja auch noch nicht aus.

Mfg, ice


€dit: Hat sich erledigt 
Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich sehr viel weniger Bass hab, als mit der X-fi. Ist das normal?
Weil mein Kopfhörer ist ohnehin schon analytisch und bassarm, und das wäre ehrlich zu viel des guten


----------



## sinthor4s (3. Februar 2011)

Die Creative hat halt noch auf Effekthascherei arbeitend
sehr basslastig gespielt. Und die STX ist dafür bekannt 
analytisch zu spielen.... dein Umstieg ist einfach ein Schwenk um 180°


----------



## PEG96 (3. Februar 2011)

Ja, die stx spielt die musik halt (etwa) so, wie sie auf der cd ist, ohne iwie mehr höhen und mehr bass dazuzugeben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Februar 2011)

> Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich sehr viel weniger Bass hab, als mit der X-fi. Ist das normal?
> Weil mein Kopfhörer ist ohnehin schon analytisch und bassarm, und das wäre ehrlich zu viel des guten



Das ist normal, die alten X-Fis haben im Bass ziemlich zugelangt. Die Xonars, vor allem die STX, spielen da viel ausgeglichener.
Wenn dir der Klang mit deinem Kopfhörer jetzt nicht mehr gefällt hast du dir leider den falschen KH rausgesucht, denn die STX spielt definitiv neutraler (aka "richtiger").
Du kannst natürlich im STX-EQ den Bass hoch drehen, aber das ist auch nur Symptom-Behandlung und bringt dich letztendlich nicht wirklich weiter, denn wenn du den KH dann auch mal an anderen hochwertigen Quellen benutzen willst wirst du dort immer wieder einen eher analytischen Klang bekommen.
Wenn du dich also nicht an den Klang gewöhnen kannst solltest du über den Wechsel zu einem bassstärkeren Kopfhörer nachdenken.


----------



## iceman650 (3. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich also nicht an den Klang gewöhnen kannst


Done - ergo: Hat nur ein paar Stündchen Eingewöhnung gebraucht.
Und den Wechsel zu einem Basstärkeren Kopfhörer (Beyer DT880 beispielsweise) hatte ich auch schon mit der X-Fi im Kopf. Aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass mir der DT660 nicht gefällt. Es ist eben was anderes, ein Beamer kann ja beispielsweise auch keinen normalen Fernseher ersetzen (zum Beispiel für Nachrichten oder bei hellem Sonnenlicht).

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Februar 2011)

> Done - ergo: Hat nur ein paar Stündchen Eingewöhnung gebraucht.



Glückwunsch, dann sperr mal schön die Löffel auf und such nach neuen Details in der Musik   mir macht das immer wieder spaß die Feinheiten rauszuhören. ^^


----------



## hydro (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Und zwar habe ich meinen TV mit dem PC über HDMI verbunden, klappt auch, Ton ist da, alles super. Ich würde aber gern den Ton ausschliesslich über Toslink an den AVR übertragen, leider weis ich nicht wie das geht. Musik geht ganz normal über Toslink an den AVR aber der passende Ton zum Bild geht nur über HDMI. :<
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Menthe (4. Februar 2011)

Wieso willst du denn das extra über Toslink machen? Über HDMI kommen doch auch HD Signale an.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Februar 2011)

Jo Leute, habe ein größeres Problem mit meinen Magnat Quantum 503 
Die eine Box hört sich "dumpf" an, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine...

Habe beide Treiber, die Frequenzweiche und das Anschlussterminal abgeschraubt und die Lötstellen überprüft, es war aber meiner Meinung nach alles okay 

Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Februar 2011)

Sind die Bi-WiringBrücken noch richtig drin? Wenn die sich lösen klingt es dumpf.


Meine Eltern haben sich spontan dazu entschieden sich ein neues Heimkino zuzulegen.
Kriterien: Es muss gut fürs Filme gucken geeignet sein, natürlich schick aussehen und unter 1000€ kosten. Der Verkäufer bei MediaMarkt war ne Katastrophe (Yamaha klingt schrill, S-Laute zischeln bei denen, Onkyo und Marantz klingen neutral, Denon analytisch, ein Subwoofer muss nicht präzise sein sondern einen schönen Bassteppich bieten...). Er riet dann letztendlich zu einem Marantz-AVR für 799 und H&K-Lautsprechern aus Plastik. Ich konnte dann meine Eltern davon überzeugen, dass das Mist ist und konnte sie zum Kauf des folgenden Setups überzeugen:

AVR: Yamaha RX-V767
Lautsprecherset: Mordaunt Short Carnival 1 (4x MS Carnival 1, 1x MS Carnival 5, 1x MS Carnival 9)

Die Lautsprecher sind zwar nicht der Weisheit letzter Schuss, aber

- für das Verlangte (Filme gucken) ausreichend
- klein und schick (war für Mutter wichtig ^^)
- waren als Ausstellungsstück sehr preisgünstig (235€ für das gesamte Set)

Dazu kamen dann noch ne Reihe In-Akustik-Strippen für 100€ (billiger gabs in dem Markt nix) ^^

Mal gucken wie es klingt


----------



## GW-Player (5. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> AVR: Yamaha RX-V767
> Lautsprecherset: Mordaunt Short Carnival 1 (4x MS Carnival 1, 1x MS Carnival 5, 1x MS Carnival 9)
> 
> Die Lautsprecher sind zwar nicht der Weisheit letzter Schuss, aber
> ...


Wann werden denn zwei der 1er durch 8er ersetzt? 

BtW: Wann kommste bei ICQ online und kannst berichten, wie es klingt? 

@Johnny: Überprüf mal die Kabelbrücken (wie AFI schon vorgeschlagen hat)...ich hatte das auch mal und hab schon gedacht, es wäre was kaputt..der Supporter von Hirsch&Ille hat mir dann geholfen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Februar 2011)

> Wann werden denn zwei der 1er durch 8er ersetzt?



Wird wohl nicht passieren, war schon schwer genug die Hausregierung von den MS Carnival 1ern zu überzeugen...ich frag mich was Frauen gegen ordentliche Lautsprecher haben 

Ansonsten ist der Klang für die Verhältnisse schon recht gut, kann man absolut nicht meckern. Meine Eltern haben da halt nicht so die Ansprüche wie die Verrückten hier im Forum


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Februar 2011)

> (Yamaha klingt schrill, S-Laute zischeln bei denen, Onkyo und Marantz klingen neutral, Denon analytisch, ein Subwoofer muss nicht präzise sein sondern einen schönen Bassteppich bieten...



Um Gottes Willen, dem Verkäufer haben de Eltern als Kind wohl einmal mehr hochgeworfen als aufgefangen.


----------



## PEG96 (6. Februar 2011)

nicht nur einmal
warum die verkäufer nicht einfach sagen können, dass sie keine ahnung haben und einen kollegen holen, der vll. ahnung hat holen(falls vorhanden)


----------



## GW-Player (6. Februar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> nicht nur einmal
> warum die verkäufer nicht einfach sagen können, dass sie keine ahnung haben und einen kollegen holen, der vll. ahnung hat holen(falls vorhanden)


Es gibt bei den ganzen "Geiz ist blöd"-Märkten fähige Leute im Soundbereich? 

Wer einen findet, kriegt nen Keks.


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2011)

Nicht nur im Soundbereich sucht man da vergebens^^ Auch alles was mit PCs zu tun hat ist mit qualifizierten Leuten gnadenlos unterbesetzt Sieht man immer wenn die Eltern nen Lappi wollen und man erstmal den Vorschlägen der Verkäufer lauscht. Teilweise ist es echt schwer, nicht loszugrölen vor lachen 
Allerdings ist mir da Medimax positiv aufgefallen, die haben pro Abteilung wenigestens einen der Ahnung hat, aber den muss man auch erstmal finden


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Februar 2011)

Das erinnert mich sponatn mal an nen Besuch im Saturn her bei uns. Da lauf ich mit meinem Kumpel durch die Gassen, vorbei an einem Verkäufr, der grade die "Soundanlage" testet (irgendwelche Vuvuzla-Tröten von Harman Kardon). Da hb ich im vorbei gehen nur gemeint: das klingt ja richtig schei*e, da meinte der Verkäufer trocken drauf: Stimmt.


----------



## hydro (6. Februar 2011)

> ich frag mich was Frauen gegen ordentliche Lautsprecher haben


Als meine Freundin meine Quantum 603 sah war ihr Statement: "die Farbe ist doof"



> Über HDMI kommen doch auch HD Signale an.


Vollkommen richtig, wenn der AVR HDMI hat... 
Aber hat sich schon erledigt, musste im Soundtreiber HDMI Sound komplett deaktivieren, dann ging es automatisch über SPDIF.


----------



## TAZ (6. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ...ich frag mich was Frauen gegen ordentliche Lautsprecher haben





hydro schrieb:


> Als meine Freundin meine Quantum 603 sah war ihr Statement: "die Farbe ist doof"



Meine Feundin meinte zu meinem LS nur: "Müssen die denn wirklich so groß sein, gibt es da nicht was kleines niedliches."


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Februar 2011)

Was habt ihr nur für Partner  

Also meine ex meinte zu meiner Anlage, von sowas träumte sie schon immer, aber gut sie ist auch Bassistin und hatte selbst nur so nen kleinen niedlichen combo verstärker *gg*


----------



## GW-Player (6. Februar 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur für Partner
> 
> Also *meine ex* meinte zu meiner Anlage, von sowas träumte sie schon immer, aber gut sie ist auch Bassistin und hatte selbst *nur so nen kleinen niedlichen combo verstärker* *gg*


Sollte das einem zu Denken geben?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Februar 2011)

Ne Ex ist sie weil ich sie rausgeworfen hab, das hat aber nix mit der Anlage zu tun, eher damit das sie besoffen mit nem anderen Typ rumge...... hat *gg* Aber das gehört nun wirklich nicht hier her


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Februar 2011)

Arme Sau, das haste net verdient.


----------



## GW-Player (6. Februar 2011)

Öhm...ja..das tut mir leid. War eigentlich mehr als Scherz gedacht....


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Februar 2011)

Ach erstens ist das übern nen Jahr her, und zweitens seh ich das mittlerweile locker, war halt nicht die richtige, und besser es ist vorm Umzug passiert als danach wenn ich mit der zusammen ne wohnung gemietet hätte. 
Trotzdem danke für die anteilnahme.


----------



## GW-Player (6. Februar 2011)

Devil, wird es eigentlich noch ein Review zu deinen "neusten" Errungenschaften geben?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub ich "bau" mir neue Boxen, hab da noch nen paar alte Schneider 8030, die haben exakt das Gehäuse was ich für die Visaton Starlet benötige, und hochwertig verarbeitet sind die Gehäuse auch. 
Das geben dann die neuen Boxen fürs Schlafzimmer.
Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories
Die Classic 200 würden mir auch gefallen aber ich glaub 1000€ Lautsprecher sind fürs Schlafzimmer dann doch bisl übertrieben. 
Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories
Die Casablanca wären aber auch was feines von der Bestückung her 
Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories

Ohman wer die wahl hat, hat die qual


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Februar 2011)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Devil, wird es eigentlich noch ein Review zu deinen "neusten" Errungenschaften geben?



Hab heute angefangen, zu schreiben. Dauert aber....


----------



## GW-Player (6. Februar 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Hab heute angefangen, zu schreiben. Dauert aber....


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Hab heute angefangen, zu schreiben. Dauert aber....



Na dann mach mal gefälligst hinne!!!--->.


----------



## iceman650 (7. Februar 2011)

Weiß hier noch jemand, wie dieser extrem kleine und billige Verstärker hieß?
Irgendjemand hier sagte, der wäre ganz gut.
Größe so richtung 5,25"-Laufwerk, Preis richtung 20-40€.
Und nein, ich erwarte nichts dolles, nur vorweg 

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (7. Februar 2011)

das war irgendein scythe richtig?
Vll. der hier: Kama BayAMP: Scythe - The Cooling Experts


----------



## iceman650 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass der Scythe eben nicht so doll sein sollte, wogegen der den ich meine richtig nice sein sollte.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Witcher (7. Februar 2011)

meinst du villeicht den hier? Dynavox CS-PA1 Mini-Verstärker - ESA-1 - 2 x 50: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2011)

Da steckt Yamaha-Technik drinn. Hab den hier gerade als Endstüfchen für die Surrounds im Einsatz .


----------



## iceman650 (7. Februar 2011)

Also das ist zwar nicht der, den ich meinte, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der ganz gut ist, wenn da Yamaha drinsteckt. Ich glaube es war AFI, der die mal irgendwo gepostet hatte...

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (7. Februar 2011)

wo wir beim suchen sind irgendwer hatte hier in der letzten zeit einen guten hifi-shop mit gebrauchten sachen bzw. b-ware gepostet ich meine mirat war es, wieß iwer wie der shop heißt?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2011)

fein-hifi.de und hifi-leipzig.de 
wobei letzterer ne Macke bei den Preisen hat.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Februar 2011)

@iceman: du meinst bestimmt den Lepai


----------



## PEG96 (7. Februar 2011)

Nee die beiden Shops sind mir zwar geläufig, aber ich meine einen anderen ich glaub iwas mit 24 im namen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Februar 2011)

@PEG96: meinst du vielleicht Spring-Air?


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Februar 2011)

Kurzes Statement: Das Review zu den LS nimmt bei mir langsam Gestalt an.


----------



## iceman650 (9. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @iceman: du meinst bestimmt den Lepai


Jap, den meinte ich, danke!

@Devil-X: Ich freu mich drauf!
Auch weil ich bisher die KEF Q100/Q300 und iQ3/iQ10 gehört habe, und die waren echt gut, nur für meine Schülerverhältnisse zu teuer. Also zu der Zeit damals - waren jeweils ~500€.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Februar 2011)

> Kurzes Statement: Das Review zu den LS nimmt bei mir langsam Gestalt an.



Bin sehr gespannt drauf. Wirst du da auch was zum Marantz und zur Essence sagen?


----------



## PEG96 (9. Februar 2011)

Den meine ich auch net, wobei der auch interessant ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt drauf. Wirst du da auch was zum Marantz und zur Essence sagen?



Ja, aber zur Essence schreib bzw. hab ich nicht viel geschrieben, gibt ja schon die tollen Reviews von dir & nfsgame.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Februar 2011)

Von welchem Lepai ist hier die Rede ?
Es gibt nämlich unterschiedliche Modelle...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Februar 2011)

Soeben endlich bestellt:

Pro-Ject Xpression III Comfort mit Ortofon 2m red

Kanns kaum erwarten bis er kommt ^^


----------



## b0s (14. Februar 2011)

Schon jemand gesehen: Sennheiser HD 555 to HD 595 Mod – mike beauchamp

Imho sieht der Treiber vom 595 auf dem ersten Foto minimal anders aus, aber es sind auch verschiedene Digicams und Belichtungen und das Tütchen am Ende lässt die Sache auch eigentlich eindeutig erscheinen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Februar 2011)

Wundert mich nicht, dass der HD555 ein künstlich verschlechterter HD595 ist. Die klingen aber beide imho für das Geld nicht besonders. Ich würd weder den einen noch den anderen Kaufen ^^


----------



## PEG96 (14. Februar 2011)

ich hab es schon vor wochen gesehen, aber das zeigt mal wieder, vovon der klang mittlerweile schon abhängig ist.


----------



## nyso (14. Februar 2011)

Kennt ihr eigentlich dieses Lied hier? YouTube - Christopher Tin - Baba Yetu (Official Music Video)

Hab heute in einer Usernews gelesen das es einen Grammy gewonnen hat, kannte es vorher nicht. Jetzt läuft es den ganzen Tag rauf und runter


----------



## hydro (15. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Link, jetz kennen es meine Nachbarn auch. Klingt bei hohem Pegel echt gewaltig. :o


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Februar 2011)

Da kann ich mir auch König der Löwen angucken


----------



## nyso (15. Februar 2011)

Hab ich danach mit meiner kleinen auch gleich gemacht


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (15. Februar 2011)

Ich kannte das Lied schon aus Sid Meiers Civilaztion IV. 
Die Szenen kamen mir auch ziemlich bekannt vor.


----------



## thysol (15. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt ne Zeit lang die Xonar Essence STX. Wie bereits gesagt ist ein Unterschied zu hoeren aber der Unterschied haelt sich in Grenzen. Also wenn mann nicht genau hinhoert merkt mann nicht wirklich den Unterschied zwischen Oboard und Essence. An den Quellen liegt es uebrigens nicht, CDs und Blu-rays. Habe ich was falsch gemacht oder bin ich einfach nicht audiophil genug?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Februar 2011)

Was hängt denn Kopfhörertechnisch dran?


----------



## thysol (15. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Was hängt denn Kopfhörertechnisch dran?



Gar nichts. Es haengen nur der Onkyo A-9155@Klipsch RB-81 dran.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Februar 2011)

Naja, da sind die Unterschiede nicht so eklatant, für mich aber immernoch deutlich wahrnehmbar, die Essence klingt weniger bedeckt als die D1 an meinen Quantums.


----------



## thysol (15. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Naja, da sind die Unterschiede nicht so eklatant, für mich aber immernoch deutlich wahrnehmbar, die Essence klingt weniger bedeckt als die D1 an meinen Quantums.



Soweit ich weiss spielen aber deine Quantums etwas detaillierter als meine Klipsch. Mehr Dynamik merke ich schon bei der Essence (Dynamik ist ja auch die Staerke der Klipsch), aber mehr Details eher weniger.


----------



## nyso (15. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe selbst zwischen D1 und Onboard einen Unterschied gehört, und das mit den Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000. 
Vielleicht irgendwas im Treiber falsch eingestellt?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Februar 2011)

Ja, nutzt du den ASIO-Treiber für die Essence? Damit umgehst du den Windows-Kernel-Mixer der einiges am Sound zerstören kann. Im Player muss dann natürlich auch auf ASIO eingestellt sein.
Und naja, Wunder kann die Essence aus einem Lautsprecher auch nicht rausholen, das Hybrid-Horn deiner Klipsch ist nunmal kein Detailkünstler.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Februar 2011)

Lautsprecher machen eben die Musik, besonders die Bassqualität, Bühne und nur wenig mehr an Details. Somit kannst du von der Detailvielfalt nicht viel erwarten, aber die Dynamik sollte schon extremst zugelegt haben. Für Musikausgab kann man statt dem Asio auch WASAPI nutzen - geht leichter.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Februar 2011)

@Sync warum sollte dein TX7730 nicht durchhalten ? Also ich gehe davon aus das mein TX7740 noch locker 20 jahre mindestens mitmacht, solang man die gut behandelt halten Verstärker ewigkeiten.


----------



## Witcher (19. Februar 2011)

falls von euch einer neue LS braucht und etwas Geld übrig hat kann er sich ja diese hier kaufen: Infinity IRS V - Infinity Reference Standard bei eBay.de: (endet 22.02.11 19:10:58 MEZ)


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Februar 2011)

Joar das sind schon richtig feine Lautsprecher, vorallem die Hoch/mittelton einheit ist traumhaft. Wer schonmal die Emit Speaker von Infinity gehört hat der weis was ich meine, der klang is einfach traumhaft. 

Errinert mich daran das ich endlich mal was aus meinen Infinity Kappa Super CS1 machen sollte, waren einst mal das Sahnehäubchen was Infinity im bereich Carhifi gebaut hat, vorgesehen für Quadamps, sowas findet man heute überhaupt nicht mehr, allein die weiche für die Woofer wiegt 2kg ....
einzigst blöde ist das die Emit Speaker extrem empfindlich auf Clipping reagieren, so hab ich mir vor jahren und im jugendlichen leichtsinn die Emits zerschossen, könnt ich mir heut noch in arsch beisen weil die alles andere als billig sind. Lezt ist nen Kappa Super CS1 set ist für 700€ über die Bühne gegangen, für 20 jahre alte Speaker wohlgemerkt !


----------



## TAZ (20. Februar 2011)

Hatte gestern ne längere Hörsession mit meinem AKG K 272 HD und nem Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm....

Also die Detailwiedergabe und generell die Feinauflösung hat mich schwer enttäuscht beim DT 770, da kann er nicht im entferntesten mit dem K 272HD  mithalten. Der klingt einfach viel luftiger und naja irgendwie "aufgeräumter"...alles war sehr präzise und klar dargestellt...
man hört auch viel eher schlechte Aufnahmen raus...

Was man aber dem DT 770 zu gute halten muss, der geht ganz tief runter, soweit kann ich meinen K 272 HD nicht zwingen, auch nicht mit Equalizer. Aber vllt. lag es wegen der fehlenden Detailwiedergabe ja auch daran dass der Beyer noch relativ neu war...

Aber ich hab auch wieder gemerkt dass ich mir damals den richtigen KH gekauft habe...


----------



## nyso (20. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich unterwegs richtig gut Musik hören möchte, also Sountracks etc., welche Kombi ist denn da P/L-mäßig die Beste? Also aus Player und KH?


----------



## iceman650 (20. Februar 2011)

Da ist schonmal die Frage ob du In-Ears oder relativ kleine Kopfhörer willst.
Und außerdem, was willst du denn so ungefähr ausgeben?
Als Player wäre zum Beispiel schonmal der Sandisk Sansa Clip (+) brauchbar.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Februar 2011)

Joa, wenns preiswert bleiben soll führt beim Player kein Weg am Sansa Clip (+) vorbei, ist sehr günstig und klingt unverschämt gut.
Wenns teurer werden darf wäre der Cowon J3 eine echte Empfehlung wert.

Bei den In-Ears kommts nun wieder sehr auf den persönlichen Geschmack an, empfehlenswert sind die Westone UM3 (eher warm), Shure SE425 (ziemlich warm), Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10 (relativ neutral).
Wenns billiger werden muss wären die Klipsch Image S4 oder die Denon AHC560 zu empfehlen, beide sind ziemlich spaßig abgestimmt, haben also einen Kräftigen Bass und eine ganz ordentliche Hochtonauflösung.


----------



## iceman650 (20. Februar 2011)

Oder wenn es mit Bügel sein darf auch AKG K518 oder Creative Aurvana Live (basiert auf Denon AH D1001). Eine Alternative wenn einem die In-Ears mit normalem Kabel nach unten aus dem Ohr (nicht wie Weststone UM3 etc.) oft herausfallen wie mir und einem die mit besserer Passform zu teuer sind.

Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (20. Februar 2011)

Hm, der Player sieht echt interessant aus, danke für den Tipp
Gut das ich mir vor ein paar Wochen eine 16GB microSD-Karte fürs Handy gekauft habe, dann kann die gleich da rein wandern^^

Tja, Kopfhörer ist ne gute Frage. Also entweder In-Ears, nutze jetzt das 30€ Einstiegsmodel von Sennheiser, oder mit Bügel.
Klingen große potentiell besser als die In-Ears, oder nehmen die sich nichts?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Februar 2011)

> Klingen große potentiell besser als die In-Ears, oder nehmen die sich nichts?


Nein, das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, gute In-Ears können richtig fabelhaft klingen. Voraussetzung dafür ist aber ein perfekter Sitz, wenn die Passstücke nicht genau abdichten geht auf jeden Fall der Bass beträchtlich verloren. Eine günstige Lösung können Schaumstoff-Passstücke sein, mit denen hab ich gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Wenn es ne sehr individuelle und teure Lösung sein darf würde ich Custom-In-Ears empfehlen. Dafür geht man zum HNO-Arzt oder Hörgeräte-Akustiker, lässt sich einen Silikon-Abdruck der Ohrmuschel anfertigen und daraus dann In-Ears anfertigen, die genau in das eigene Gehör passen. Da rutscht dann nix mehr und es dichtet zu 100% ab. Kostet aber natürlich ne Menge Geld, mit 400-500€ kann man dafür rechnen, die In-Ears selbst noch nicht einberechnet.


----------



## nyso (20. Februar 2011)

Hm, ich denk In-Ears sollten es doch sein. Immerhin hab ich mir fest vorgenommen zu Joggen
Und da sind die wesentlich praktischer als ein Kopfhörer mit Bügel
Werd mir also im Laufe des nächsten Monats den Player kaufen und erstmal mit meinen, übrigens sehr gut sitzenden, Sennheiser-InEars hören Und wenn ich mal wieder paar Euros übrig hab, dann gönn ich mir mal richtig gute InEars. 

Aktuell sinds die hier: Sennheiser CX 300 Ohrkanalhörer geeignet für Apple iPod: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Was haltet ihr von denen?


----------



## Witcher (20. Februar 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Joar das sind schon richtig feine Lautsprecher, vorallem die Hoch/mittelton einheit ist traumhaft. Wer schonmal die Emit Speaker von Infinity gehört hat der weis was ich meine, der klang is einfach traumhaft.
> 
> Errinert mich daran das ich endlich mal was aus meinen Infinity Kappa Super CS1 machen sollte, waren einst mal das Sahnehäubchen was Infinity im bereich Carhifi gebaut hat, vorgesehen für Quadamps, sowas findet man heute überhaupt nicht mehr, allein die weiche für die Woofer wiegt 2kg ....
> einzigst blöde ist das die Emit Speaker extrem empfindlich auf Clipping reagieren, so hab ich mir vor jahren und im jugendlichen leichtsinn die Emits zerschossen, könnt ich mir heut noch in arsch beisen weil die alles andere als billig sind. Lezt ist nen Kappa Super CS1 set ist für 700€ über die Bühne gegangen, für 20 jahre alte Speaker wohlgemerkt !




Das die 20 Jahre alt siend heist ja nicht das die schlecht sind. Grade die von Infinity sind meiner meinung nach eine der Besten LS die Produziert wurden.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Februar 2011)

Witcher schrieb:


> Das die 20 Jahre alt siend heist ja nicht das die schlecht sind. Grade die von Infinity sind meiner meinung nach eine der Besten LS die Produziert wurden.



Hab ich das jemals gesagt  Schau mal im Bilderthread, ich besitze selbst 20 jahre alte Infinitys, wie schon gesagt die Kappa Super die ich hab, waren einst mal Infinitys Topmodelle was Carhifi angeht, die einzige Serie die ebenbürtig war, sind jene Kappa´s mit den Ovalen Bässen.  

Und ey, meine Frontspeaker sind 15 jahre alt, meine Rear Speaker sind 41 jahre alt ! Meine Subwoofer haben allesamt über 10 jahre aufm Buckel, usw.
Ich bin glaub ich einer der wenigen Vintage Freaks hier im Forum, und ich hab ne Sammelleidenschaft für Alte Speaker und Verstärker.  Ich weis also ziemlich gut das grade alte Speaker oftmals mehr drauf haben als neue Speaker, gutes bsp sind die Saba Greencone die ich ebenfalls besitz, es gab nie wieder einen konventionellen hochtöner der so eine Brillianz liefert, und das vor 45 jahren.

Btw Hübsche RTF, zeigt mal wieder das die auch in der DDR feine sachen bauen konnten, auch wenns kaum einer sich leisten konnte


----------



## Witcher (20. Februar 2011)

Ja das mit den RFT war mehr zu ein zufalls Treffer. Hatte schon lange einen passenden Verstärker mit Kasetten Deck gesucht und nun hats endlich geklappt. Das mit den schlecht war ja auch nicht an dich gerichtet sondern an die anderen User die eventuell wieder anfangen alte Sachen in den Dreck zu ziehen, du bist hier schließlich die Nummer 1 wenns um ältere Geräte geht und das ist auch gut so da hat man wenigstens jemanden den man auch mal was Fragen kann.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Februar 2011)

@Johnny the Gamer autsch so wie die Endstufe aussieht, gleich reklamieren und ebay einschalten. War das auf den Bildern von Ebay nicht ersichtlich das die Endstufe so runtergerockt ist. Würd mich wundern wenn die überhaupt noch einwandfrei funktioniert, so wie die aussieht lag die jahre lang im Keller in feuchter umgebung, was schon fast den Tod so einer Endstufe bedeutet. 
Beim beileid. 

@Witcher öhm ja danke für das kompliment, liegt aber wohl auch daran das ich einer der wenigen bin die sich für Vintage und alten kram interessieren, und vorallem Sammeln.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Februar 2011)

@ dfence : Ist alles schon passiert, das Geld habe ich zurück bekommen 
Am besten war aber, dass der Verkäufer mir ungefähr das geantwortet hat : 
"Herzlichen Glückwunsch, jetzt ist die Endstufe endgültig schrott"



Einfach nur feierlich^^


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Februar 2011)

O_o wollt der dir unterstellen du hättest das teil gekillt ? Also in dem zustand würd ich mich nicht trauen das ding in Betrieb zu nehmen .... 

Es gibt leider echt viele deppen auf Ebay, aber zum glück war der kullant, auch wenns nen dummen spruch gab.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Februar 2011)

Ja, bei Hifi-Sachen kommt das blöderweise sehr häufig vor


----------



## PEG96 (20. Februar 2011)

es gibt aber auch richtig tolle händler ich z.B. hab bei iwas mit pepparoni nen su vx 700 gekauft, der hatte nicht einen kratzer, und war liebevoll eingepackt, als ob er ein familienmitgliedwar


----------



## hydro (21. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich Equalizer - und zwar nutze ich Foobar zum Musik hören und einen Beyer DT770 Pro. Ich find den Klang des KH eigentlich super, leider eignet er sich nicht für jede Musikrichtung, bei Akustik z.B. ist einfach zu viel Bass und wenige Mitten. Nun zu meiner Frage, wenn ich ein Frequenzdiagramm von dem KH habe und den EQ so einstelle, dass er theoretisch bei jeder Frequenz ca 0dB hat, ist es dann möglich den KH in den grenzen seiner Möglichkeiten linear einzustellen?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2011)

Dazu brauchst du aber zwingend nen Parametrischen Equalizer und ein messmikrofon am besten. 

Stell den EQ einfach so ein, wie es für dich am besten klingt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Februar 2011)

Du kannst ihn daran annähern, aber einen wirklich glatten Frequenzverlauf bekommst du damit nicht hin. Da fängt vorher die Membran an zu verzerren. Optimaler wäre aber natürlich ein Kopfhörer, der besser zu deinen Wünschen passt, deshalb haben die Kopfhörerfreaks auch meistens 2-3 oder gar 10 Kopfhörer.


----------



## TAZ (21. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> [...] deshalb haben die Kopfhörerfreaks auch meistens 2-3 oder gar 10 Kopfhörer.



Deshalb stehen auch noch 2 Kopfhörer auf dem Wunschzettel bei mir... 
Kann mich nur bei einem nicht zwischen 80 und 250 Ohm entscheiden...


----------



## hydro (21. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> deshalb haben die Kopfhörerfreaks auch meistens 2-3 oder gar 10 Kopfhörer.


Lässt leider mein kleines Portemonnaie nicht zur 

Naja wirklich glatt gibt es ja bei KHs so ziemlich nicht, war auch nicht mein ziehl, aber halt so linear wie möglich. Klingt halt doch deutlich angenehmer für langsame Musik als die Badewanne. 

Was würde denn so ein einfacher, halbwegs brauchbarer parametrischer EQ kosten? Nicht das man sich dafür wirklich 3-5 andere KHs kaufen könnte.



> Kann mich nur bei einem nicht zwischen 80 und 250 Ohm entscheiden...


Solange du einen KHV hast würde ich immer die höhere Impedanz nehmen.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2011)

Schlag dir das mit dem Paramtetrischen EQ wieder ausm Kopf, kostenmässig kommt das aufs gleiche drauf raus ob dir jetz 3-4kh kaufst. 

Nen Semiparametrischer würde auch gehen ( das mit dem Parametrischen war das extrem bsp ) allerdings sollte der EQ nicht weniger als 10 Bänder haben pro Kanal. 

Gebraucht kannst mal mit mindestens 100€ rechnen, vor nen paar tagen gabs hier nen thread da hatte ich einige gebrauchte gepostet.


----------



## PEG96 (23. Februar 2011)

könnt ihr mir nen paar gute op amps für meine xonar stx empfehlen, am besten von ti, weil es die kostenlos gibt
am besten ein paar analytische und ein paar eher warme


----------



## iceman650 (23. Februar 2011)

Schließe mich der Frage von PEG an.
Am liebsten hätte ich auch gern eine Auswahl von sagen wir 5 Opamps von Analytisch über Neutral bis Warm.
Wie ist das, man braucht 2 Opamps und einen Buffer oder? (Hab ich mal gehört, also nur aus dem Gedächtnis, wenn das Bullshit ist, schnell überlesen)

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Februar 2011)

> weil es die kostenlos gibt



Aber nicht für den Privat-Mensch. Die kostenlosen Testsamples sind für Firmen und Universitäten gedacht, die damit ihre Hardware-Entwicklungen testen wollen um die OpAmps dann für die Serienproduktion zu benutzen (wofür dann natürlich gezahlt werden muss).
Sich die Testsamples als Privatmann zu bestellen und dabei falsche Angaben beim Bestellvorgang zu machen ist Betrug!

Abgesehen davon würde ich mich aber auch mal über ein paar Tipps bzgl der OpAmps freuen.


----------



## PEG96 (24. Februar 2011)

Aso ich wusste es net mehr genau ich meine im HiFi Forum stand etwas dazu.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab damals hier ausm Forum für nen Kumpel mal ne Prodigy HD2 gekauft auf der BurBrown drauf waren, das hat mir so gut gefallen das ich mir auch ne Prodigy HD2 gekauft hab und dazu 3 BurBrown, verbaut waren original schon ziemlich gute Fairchild NE5532, damit hatte die karte schon einen sehr neutralen Klang der eigentlich nicht zu beanstanden war, getausch wurden die gegen BB OPA2604AP, dadurch ist das Signal zwar minimal schwächer geworden, aber die klangsteigerung im Hochton bereich vorallem war schon sehr gut hörbar, die bühnendarstellung ist mit den BB auch besser geworden, im ganzen kann man schon sagen das sie um einiges Analytischer geworden ist dank den BB.


----------



## PEG96 (24. Februar 2011)

das ist ja schonmal gut, hier könnte man sie sich kaufen OPA 2604 AP - Op-Amp, DIP-8 - Integrierte Schaltungen NE.. - SA.. bei Reichelt
weiß iwer ob man die auch auf die xonar essence stx packen kann, wegen spannung usw.
und wenn ja wie viele (ich hab mich mit thema noch net so lange auseinander gesetzt)


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Februar 2011)

Drauf passen sollten die von der Spannung her, kann halt passieren das es wie bei mir ist und dadurch das signal nen tickchen leiser ist.

Was mir grad sehr interessantes aufgefallen ist, die Xonar Essence STX benuzt JRC Opamps im Original, meine X-FI Extreme Music der ersten serie besizt ebenfalls JRC Opamps, es sind zwar unterschiedliche, aber sie sind sich "relativ" ähnlich, wobei die von der Essence schon Hochwertiger sind. 

Was mich jetz aber auch auf ne idee gebracht hat, ich werd die X-FI Modden und mal probieren was passiert wenn ich den JRC gegen die Fairchild austausch welche bei der Prodigy HD2 drauf waren.
Die haben zwar nen unterschiedliches Package, die X-FI hat nen SMT Packkage wärend die Fairchild nen DIP Package haben, aber die Pinbelegung ist ja die gleiche, bisl fudelarbeit, aber wer weis, vieleicht lohnt es sich wirklich und die X-FI wird nen klangkünstler *g*

Btw netter preis für die OPAMPS ich hab damals 30€ bezahlt für alle 3 Chips *lol*


----------



## widder0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Meine Logitech Z-5500 anlage ist heute angekommen... Alter schwede , hatte vorher ein billiges 2.1 system (20€) als ich es von der Post abgeholt hatte , hab ich mir fast nen Bruch gehoben .
Kann mir hir wer ein paar tips für die Sound einstellung geben thx.


----------



## PEG96 (24. Februar 2011)

dreh den bass regler zurück, sonst gehen die mitten und höhen unter


----------



## widder0815 (24. Februar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> dreh den bass regler zurück, sonst gehen die mitten und höhen unter


 
wo dreh ich den bass runter , hab sie eben erst angeschlossen


----------



## iceman650 (24. Februar 2011)

Und ich würde empfehlen, die Teile wieder einzupacken, zurückzuschicken und ein Edifier S550 zu kaufen. Logitech ist nicht unbedingt für guten Klang bekannt.
Die Apparate sind so abgestimmt, dass es auf den ersten Blick gut klingt, aber dann auf lange Zeit eben nicht mehr. Speziell eine Bassbetonung und eine Betonung des Bereichs um 2-4khz, was die Klänge einerseits Voluminös andererseits Kristallklar erscheinen lässt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Februar 2011)

Der arme  Na er muss doch damit glücklich sein. Ich denke zum Zocken wird das ding alle mal ausreichen, und wenn ich mir die Signatur anschau wird der schwerpunkt Gaming sein.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, zum Musikhören würde ich das Teil nichtmal mit der Kneifzange anfassen.

Bass dreht man übrigens im "Level"-Menü zurück. Sooft draufdrücken bis "Subwoofer" erscheint. Ein Balken soll(te) genügen.


----------



## iceman650 (24. Februar 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Na er muss doch damit glücklich sein.


Stimmt auch wieder, wenn er Zufrieden ist, ist auch nicht unbedingt ein Grund für einen Wechsel da, aber ich wollts nur mal gesagt haben.

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (24. Februar 2011)

stimmt schon, aber wenn es besser geht dann kann man ja auch besser nehmen


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Februar 2011)

Wie sagt man so schön, was man nicht weiß macht einem nicht heiß. Soll heißen solang er nix besseres Hört is er glücklich und weis garnicht wie besser sich anhört  

Wobei schon recht hast, wenn man fürs gleiche geld was besseres bekommen kann.


----------



## widder0815 (24. Februar 2011)

hey mann leute  
ich hatte vorher ein 2.1 sys(20€) ... dieses hir für 260€ war nicht billig , hatte mir die bewertungen durchgelesen und es ist top .
klar kann es nicht mit 500€ aufwerts systemen mithalten aber es soll sehr gut sein ... zu laut kann ich eh nicht gehn sonst werde ich von den Nachbarn Gellüncht 
nagut bin wieder schlauer hätte hir lieber vorher fragen sollen , ich schleppe diese 20kg jedenfals nicht wieder zur post hehe
danke für hilfe


----------



## iceman650 (24. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte mir die bewertungen durchgelesen und es ist top .


Sagen die Leute ohne Erfahrung auf Amazon oder was? 
Es ist halt leider so, dass Logitech in Sachen Sound nicht so der Brüller ist.

Mfg, ice


----------



## TAZ (24. Februar 2011)

Ist für Filme und Spiele auch vollkommen in ordnung das Teil! Da macht es sicherlich auch Spass.
Aber für Musik ist es eher ungeeignet da um die 100Hz ein ziemlicher Frequenzabfall zu verzeichnen ist.

Den Unterschied hört man aber erst wenn man mal direkt zwischen "ordentlichen" Lautsprechern und dem Z5500 wechselt. 
Dann kommt ein "Oha"-Effekt und du wirst das Z5500 für Musik nicht mehr nehmen wollen.


----------



## widder0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Für mich ist die Qualli die ich jetzt habe als wenn ich von einen AMD Athlon FX ( grins) + x800xt oder 6800ultra auf mein jetziges sys umgestiegen bin ... 
die bewertungen die ich mir vorher angeschaut hatte waren von käufer dieses Systems und dieser hir

Testbericht über 12 Soundkarten und 11 Lautsprecher in PC Games Hardware 9/2010

weiß nicht was ihr habt


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> weiß nicht was ihr habt


 
Bessere Soundsysteme


----------



## Lee (24. Februar 2011)

Was du uns sagen willst ist schon klar. Natürlich ist es ein Wahnsinns Sprung im Vergleich zu deinem letzten Soundsystem. Die Sache ist jedoch, dass das Logitech Z5500 zu teuer ist, für das was es bietet. Das Edifier S550 klingt nochmal deutlich besser und kostet nicht sooo viel mehr. Alternativ gibt es auch das Teufel E300, was ebenfalls deutlich besser klingen sollte.


----------



## widder0815 (24. Februar 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Und ich würde empfehlen, die Teile wieder einzupacken, zurückzuschicken und ein Edifier S550 zu kaufen. Logitech ist nicht unbedingt für guten Klang bekannt.
> Die Apparate sind so abgestimmt, dass es auf den ersten Blick gut klingt, aber dann auf lange Zeit eben nicht mehr. Speziell eine Bassbetonung und eine Betonung des Bereichs um 2-4khz, was die Klänge einerseits Voluminös andererseits Kristallklar erscheinen lässt.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
und wieso ist in der PCGH bewertung die s550 viel schlechter als die z5500 ? hmm


----------



## thysol (24. Februar 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> und wieso ist in der PCGH bewertung die s550 viel schlechter als die z5500 ? hmm


 
 Weil damals die Soundtests noch nicht so der Brueller waren. Jetzt testet aber jemand anderes mit neuem Wertungssystem. Heutzutage sollte das Z5500 Digital schlecht abschneiden in einem PCGH test.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2011)

Hmm, vielleicht wirds irgendwann mal mit den neuen Testmethoden nachgetestet, wer weiß .


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2011)

Bevor ich 300€ für Logibrüll oder Edifier ausgebe, würde ich mir lieber einen Stereo Volverstärker und ordentliche, gebrauchte Regallautsprecher kaufen. Das klingt zig mal besser.


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2011)

Oder so wie ich nen gebrauchten Markenverstärker, z.B. nen Denon, und dazu gute Boxen. 200-300€ für ein Boxenpaar ist jetzt zwar nicht die Welt, aber ich wette meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 an dem Denon AVR 1911 klingen wesentlich besser als diese Logitechdinger^^


----------



## PEG96 (25. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Oder so wie ich nen gebrauchten Markenverstärker, z.B. nen Denon, und dazu gute Boxen. 200-300€ für ein Boxenpaar ist jetzt zwar nicht die Welt, aber ich wette meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 an dem Denon AVR 1911 klingen wesentlich besser als diese Logitechdinger^^


 
absolut, nur wenn man nur filme schaut ist das logitech ding schon in ordnung


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2011)

Selbst dafür würde ich es nicht kaufen. Dazu bin ich mittlerweile viel zu verwöhnt.  Vor allem mein AKG K701 klingt schon fast besser als die Front L/R (Nubox 381). Deshalb überlege ich ernsthaft mal die Nuvero 4 zu bestellen, zu meinem Haus und Hof lieferanten zu schleppen und dort einen Hörmarathon zu starten.


----------



## Lee (25. Februar 2011)

@Pockerclock

Schöne neue Lautsprecher  
Wie verhält sich der seitliche Tieftöner? Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das so gut ist, wenn der in eine andere Richtung abstrahlt. Oder gibt der nur "unortbare" Frequenzen wieder?

Schade, dass du die bei dir nur so ungünstig aufstellen kannst 
Und ich dachte mein Zimmer wäre für Lautsprecher ungeeignet (auch Dachschräge aber etwas höher und luftiger)...


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Februar 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> @Pockerclock
> 
> Schöne neue Lautsprecher
> Wie verhält sich der seitliche Tieftöner? Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das so gut ist, wenn der in eine andere Richtung abstrahlt. Oder gibt der nur "unortbare" Frequenzen wieder?
> ...



Die übernehmen nur Frequenzen die man eh nicht orten kann, ich finde solche Lautsprecher klingen auch richtig gut. Die Idee stammt ja ursprünglich von Visaton nämlich die VOX baureihe die es seit ende der 80er jahre gibt. Und die haben ein Bassfundament das ist gewalltig. Auch interessant sind die Isophon Prominent, bei dennen wurde der Tieftöner rückseitig verbaut, damit hab ich früher meine nachbarn gequält *g*


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Februar 2011)

Übernahmefrequenz liegt bei 150hz. Also doch recht tief. Ob der Stellplatz final ist, kann ich an dieser Stelle noch nicht sagen. Sie stehen jetzt da, wo die GLE 490 zuvor standen. Nur auf Grund der Bautiefe (47,5 cm !) etwas weiter vorne (Dank Dachschräge). Der Bass ist aber so massiv, dass es besser wäre nochmal etwas von der Wand zu rücken. Ich sehe es schon kommen, dass mal wieder um geräumt werden muss.  Das war der erste Eindruck beim ersten Song. Bin erst mal zum Sub gelaufen um nachzusehen, ob der nicht doch an war, aber die Karat 795 spielen von sich aus sehr tief. Irgendwie müssen sich die beiden 30er auch bemerkbar machen 

Bin mal gespannt, wie das nach dem Einspielen aussieht. Der Klangcharakter ist jedenfalls deutlich anders zur GLE 490. Sehr überraschend, zumal ich vorher Probe hören konnte. Liegt vielleicht am trockenen Raum.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Februar 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Bevor ich 300€ für Logibrüll oder Edifier ausgebe, würde ich mir lieber einen Stereo Volverstärker und ordentliche, gebrauchte Regallautsprecher kaufen. Das klingt zig mal besser.


 
Was du machen würdest, kann man bereits in jedem zweiten Thread lesen. Entscheident ist doch der Einsatzzweck und die örtlichen Begebenheiten. Daher hat ein 300€-System von Teufel oder Edifier durchaus eine Daseinsberechtigung. 

Den Meinungen über Logitech schließe ich mich an. Da gibt es einfach bessere Systeme.


----------



## Ecle (25. Februar 2011)

Mal ne Frage zum Querschnitt von Lautsprecherkabeln.
Ich habe 0,75mm² und das ist ja nun schon recht wenig.
Habe ein kurzes 4mm² Kabel aus dem Keller geholt und mal verglichen, aber da höre ich keinen Unterschied (unprofessioneller Test)
Wie gehts euch?


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2011)

Lass mal einen Blindtest machen. Dann merkst du es.


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2011)

Also ich denke 0,75 ist schon arg wenig, zumindest wenn es über fünf Meter sind.

1-1,5 sollte es schon sein. Ich hatte erst 0,75mm² Draht auf 10m dran, die ersten paar Tage. Da war der Unterschied zu 3m x 2mm² pures Kupfer schon zu hören, und nicht nur blind^^


----------



## Ecle (26. Februar 2011)

Jup, jetzt höre ich den Unterschied auch. (Mitten und Tiefen)
Habe mal 10m 2,5mm² bestellt.


----------



## Witcher (26. Februar 2011)

sind wir jetzt schon wieder bei Kabel- Voodoo oder was^^


----------



## Ecle (26. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Voodoo ist. Hab den Vergleich direkt mit umschalten gemacht und die Balance so eingestellt dass jeder Lautsprecher exakt gleich laut war.
4m 0,75mm² gegen 2m 4mm²  ist schon ein Unterschied


----------



## PEG96 (26. Februar 2011)

Den Unterschied kann ich auch leicht wahrnehmen, ich besitze selber 10m mit ner 4rer diagonale. Und ich bin bestimmt keine Kabel-VVOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Februar 2011)

ich bitte um physikalische Erklärungen des Gehörten 
und was hat sich denn überhaupt verändert?


----------



## sipsap (26. Februar 2011)

hab mal 2 kleine fragen:

1. musik quelle ist mein pc. jetzt kann ich diesen ja mit meinem avr digital/optisch verbinden oder via klinke/cinch von der d1 zum cd-in. im ersten fall wird die da-wandlung vom avr und im zweiten fall von der d1 übernommen ( korriegiert mich wenn ich da was verwechsle  ).
was ist die soundtechnisch bessere lösung?

2. wo ich das grad wieder im 200€-boxen-fred gelesen habe, was bringt das zustopfen der bassreflexöffnungen?

mfg sip


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Februar 2011)

> was ist die soundtechnisch bessere lösung?



Dir wird niemand definitiv sagen können, welche Wandlung sich für dich besser anhört. Probier es einfach aus.



> 2. wo ich das grad wieder im 200€-boxen-fred gelesen habe, was bringt das zustopfen der bassreflexöffnungen?



Der Bassreflexkanal der zugestopft wird wird damit quasi inaktiv, d.h. weniger Tiefgang, dafür mehr Präzision.


----------



## TAZ (26. Februar 2011)

zu 1. Selber ausprobieren!
zu 2. wenn die LS sehr nah an einer Wand stehen kommt es zu einer Bassaufdickung und der Bass wird unpräziser, das Zustopfender Bassreflexöffnungen ist ein probates Mittel um das zu vermindern.


----------



## sipsap (26. Februar 2011)

zu 2. das ist dann aber doch nur problematisch, wenn bei wandnaher aufstellung die öffnungen hinten sind?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> hab mal 2 kleine fragen:
> 
> 1. musik quelle ist mein pc. jetzt kann ich diesen ja mit meinem avr digital/optisch verbinden oder via klinke/cinch von der d1 zum cd-in. im ersten fall wird die da-wandlung vom avr und im zweiten fall von der d1 übernommen ( korriegiert mich wenn ich da was verwechsle  ).
> was ist die soundtechnisch bessere lösung?


Wenn der Receiver ein vernünftiges Modell ist dürfte er die besseren Wandler haben, also digital verbinden. Im zweifel beides testen und selbst entscheiden  .


> 2. wo ich das grad wieder im 200€-boxen-fred gelesen habe, was bringt das zustopfen der bassreflexöffnungen?
> 
> mfg sip


Das dämpft halt die Schallwellen um etwa Dröhnen bei Wand naher Aufstellung zu vermeiden.


----------



## Pravasi (26. Februar 2011)

Für die Kölner und die drumherrum:
Saturn am Hansaring hat jetzt im Highend-Studio Focal Lautsprecher für schlappe 130.000€ am 35.000 € Verstärker am spielen.
Wer mal Lust auf was besonderes hat....
Schon sehr beeindruckend.
Wurd mir aber aus Gründen die ich noch nicht verstehe,nach ner halben Stunde echt zuviel.


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2011)

Weisst du die genauen Produktbezeichnungen?


----------



## Pravasi (26. Februar 2011)

Nö.
Ist halt die "ofizielle" Creme de la Creme.
So viele gibts davon ja nicht...
Der Verstärker ist ein Thorens mit 2 Monoblöcken.

edit:
Und sind nicht grade klein,die Teile.
Ca.2m hoch und in den Abmessungen eine gute Alernative zu einem Schrank.


----------



## Shmendrick (26. Februar 2011)

@Ecle ich würds lassen mit denen über gute verkabelung zu diskutieren bringt eh nix^^,die glaubens dir noch net mal wenn du es denen Live vorführst.In der Stereo 2/2011 Februar gibts nen guten Artikel über Boxenkabel wo auch die Unterschiede erklärt werden und vor allem alle kabel auf unterschiedlichen Anlagen getestet wurden,von "günstig" bis "High End".

Sehr schön fand ich auch mal das Kommentar das sich bei bi-wiring ja nur der Kabelquerschnitt erhöht^^


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2011)

> Sehr schön fand ich auch mal das Kommentar das sich bei bi-wiring ja nur der Kabelquerschnitt erhöht^^


Was eine Tatsache ist(vorausgesetzt die Kabel sind genau gleich lang, sonst hast du theoretisch auch noch einen Qualitätsmindernden Signalversatz).

Ich will nicht bestreiten dass höherer Querschnitt und vor allem bessere Schirmung etwas bringen, aber Bi-Wiring allein der Tatsache wegen dass es zwei Leitungen sind für überlegen zu halten ist quatsch.


----------



## TAZ (26. Februar 2011)

Nach 2 Semestern Elektrotechnik die ich bei meinem Maschinenbau-Studium habe, kann ich dir mit Gewissheit sagen, dass sich ab 2,5mm² Querschnitt nichts mehr ändert bezogen auf die Leistung die man über LS jagt. Bei Längen über 5m halte ich aber dennoch 4mm² für angebracht. Viel wichtiger für den elektrischen Widerstand (und der ist hier maßgeblich) sind gute Verbinder zwischen Kabel und Amp/LS. Solche Sachen wie Skineffekt sind vollkommen vernachlässigbar und haben nicht mal einen messbaren Einfluss auf den Klang, bzw liegt es innerhalb der Messtoleranz.
Bei Bi-Wiring verdoppelt sich allerdings nur der Querschnitt. Bi-Amping ist hier eine völlig andere Sache, wenn du darauf anspielst.

PS: Selbst die Hifi-Freaks halten die Stereo mitlerweile für ein Voodoo-Heftchen. Das einzige noch ernst zu nehmende Magazin ist imho die stereoplay.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. Februar 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Weisst du die genauen Produktbezeichnungen?



Er wird wohl die Grande Utopia EM meinen.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Februar 2011)

Immer dieses Kabel-Voodoo 

Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass 2,5mm ausreichen. Solche Kabel verwendet man stellenweise auch Jahrzehnte. Da muss man nicht den 0,75mm Klingeldraht verwenden. Nur bei extrem langen Strecken über 15m sollte man zu 4mm greifen, wenn oft hohe Pegel gefahren werden (Heimkino).

Bei einem Freund ist mir das mal aufgefallen, der 1,5mm Kabel zu seinen hinteren LS (Nubert NuBox 381) verbaut hatte (ca. 20 Meter). Hin und wieder war ein Knacken zu hören. Nachdem er 4,0mm Kabel (günstige Kupferkabel) zur Probe verwendete, war das Problem weg. 

Der Rest ist eine Design-Frage (Silber, Kupfer etc.).


----------



## Pravasi (26. Februar 2011)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Er wird wohl die Grande Utopia EM meinen.


 
Ya,das sind sie.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Februar 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Joar das sind schon richtig feine Lautsprecher, vorallem die Hoch/mittelton einheit ist traumhaft. Wer schonmal die Emit Speaker von Infinity gehört hat der weis was ich meine, der klang is einfach traumhaft.
> 
> Errinert mich daran das ich endlich mal was aus meinen Infinity Kappa Super CS1 machen sollte, waren einst mal das Sahnehäubchen was Infinity im bereich Carhifi gebaut hat, vorgesehen für Quadamps, sowas findet man heute überhaupt nicht mehr, allein die weiche für die Woofer wiegt 2kg ....
> einzigst blöde ist das die Emit Speaker extrem empfindlich auf Clipping reagieren, so hab ich mir vor jahren und im jugendlichen leichtsinn die Emits zerschossen, könnt ich mir heut noch in arsch beisen weil die alles andere als billig sind. Lezt ist nen Kappa Super CS1 set ist für 700€ über die Bühne gegangen, für 20 jahre alte Speaker wohlgemerkt !



Whoat Oo ?????? Neeeeiiinn, hab vor ein paar Monaten einen davon Auf den spermüll gegeben, weil der Teller einen leichten riss an der Seite hatte (das hätte ich sicher noch fixen können xD)


----------



## TAZ (26. Februar 2011)

Besonder der letzte Absatz ist interessant und wundert mich gar nicht! Harman: Lauschangriff im Soundlabor - Futurezone


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Februar 2011)

So einen Artikel im Zusammenhang mit H&K zu bringen ist allerdings auch bissl fragwürdig, und dann auch noch die Werbung für die Soundsticks an der linken Seite...was das mit gutem Klang zu tun hat frag ich mich...


----------



## TAZ (26. Februar 2011)

Zur Harmann-Gruppe gehören aber auch JBL und Infinity....und die können LS bauen...
Von Harman/Kardon gibt es allerdings fast nur Plastemist.


----------



## iceman650 (26. Februar 2011)

Und AKG gehört zu Harman (siehe oben links auf akg.com ("AKG by Harman"))
Und dass die schlechte Kopfhörer bauen, würde ich nun wirklich nicht behaupten. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Februar 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Whoat Oo ?????? Neeeeiiinn, hab vor ein paar Monaten einen davon Auf den spermüll gegeben, weil der Teller einen leichten riss an der Seite hatte (das hätte ich sicher noch fixen können xD)


 
Typische schwachstelle bei den alten speakern, dafür gibts haufenweise reparatur kits und profis welche die reparieren, grad für die alten Kappas. Selbst defekt hättest du den für 50€ noch verscheuern können.


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2011)

dfence, gibt es eigentlich alte, günstige Boxen, die meinen Magnat überlegen sind und irgendwo zum Verkauf stehen? Die Monitor Supreme 1000 sind halt Einsteigerklasse, und man soll sich ja steigern


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand mal einen Tipp welche Lautsprecher in der Neutralität an die Nuvero 4 herankommen? Ich will mal vergleichen.


----------



## Witcher (26. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> dfence, gibt es eigentlich alte, günstige Boxen, die meinen Magnat überlegen sind und irgendwo zum Verkauf stehen? Die Monitor Supreme 1000 sind halt Einsteigerklasse, und man soll sich ja steigern


 
Wenn es wieder Magnat sein soll kann ich dir die Magnat Vintage 770 oder die Vector 77 empfehlen aber dfence weis bestimmt bessere er ist ja auch besser mit der Materie drinn.


----------



## TAZ (26. Februar 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal einen Tipp welche Lautsprecher in der Neutralität an die Nuvero 4 herankommen? Ich will mal vergleichen.


 
Ich *schätze* mal Quadral Phonologue C, wenn man sie denn noch bekommt....
Wobei die tief kann, aber nur wenn das auch wirklich da ist...


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2011)

Und Neuware?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2011)

KEF versucht sich generell an neutraler Abstimmung. Das entsprechende Konkurrenzprodukt dürften die XQ20 sein, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie die im speziellen klingen.


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2011)

Witcher schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder Magnat sein soll...


 

Nö, ist mir total egal. Hauptsache der Klang ist gut


----------



## TAZ (26. Februar 2011)

Da blutet mir echt das Herz wenn ich sowas sehe...die schönen Lautsprecher...
Quadral all craft Boxen TOP Design ! Unikat ! bei eBay.de: (endet 27.02.11 19:05:52 MEZ)


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2011)

Wie kann man nur so blöd sein und Lautsprecher so verändern? O_O


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so blöd sein und Lautsprecher so verändern? O_O


 
Kein Wunder das er sie jetzt wieder los werden will nach seiner Verunstaltung.


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2011)

Hab den mal angeschrieben und gefragt welche Tieftöner da jetzt drin sind.


----------



## TAZ (26. Februar 2011)

Sind halt jetzt ein Unikat! Naja ich verabschiede mich vom Circus für heute...gn8 an die Herren.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2011)

Das tut ja schon weh.....


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Februar 2011)

Hi,
habt ihr einen Tipp für mich ?
Möchte die Sicken meines X-530-Systems vom klebrigen Etwas entfernen...
Wie mache ich das am besten ?
Bitte keine Kommentare mehr gegen Logitech, ich bin mir bewusst, was das für eine Marke ist 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## TAZ (27. Februar 2011)

Ich habe hier noch das X-230 rumfliegen, das hat ja die gleichen Satelliten.
Du kannst die Gitter einfach samt Plasterahmen abziehen. Dann kommst du auch relativ einfach an die Treiber ran...ich glaube die kann man dann sogar abschrauben oder so..


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Februar 2011)

Das habe ich ja schon gemacht, aber wie genau reinige ich das jetzt ?
Kann ich da einfach mit Wasser rangehen ?


----------



## TAZ (27. Februar 2011)

feuchter Lappen und danach schnell trockenwischen...das sind ja nur Zellulose-Membranen...


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2011)

Was ist denn da genau drauf? Ich kann dir gerade nicht genau folgen...


----------



## Cuddleman (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



adler93 schrieb:


> Ich schätz mal zum Zocken sind die 5.1 Headset gut, aber zum Musik hören ist AGK und Sennheiser besser glaube ich .
> Warum ist ein Stereo System besser zum Musik hören als 5.1 ?


 


Weil die meisten Musiktitel einfach nur Stereoformat haben und ein Surround KH das emulieren muß, wobei die Musik mit einem unangenehmen Hall, durch die hardwarebedingte Phasenverschiebung für die RearLP, begleitet wird. Gleichzeitig schwächt sich die Basswiedergabe extrem ab, oder die Musik fängt bei zu hoher Basswiedergabe an zu "Pumpen".

Ein sauberes Stereo kann kein 2.1-7.1 ersetzen! Normale Musik braucht keine Genaue Ortung von Umgebungsgeräuschen da die Musik immer frontal empfangen wird und das Stereo die im Empfangsbereich einzelnen Musikinstrumente und deren Position oder Effekte, optimal wiedergibt.

Wir Menschen können nur Stereofon hören. Unsere Ohrmuschel erzeugt durch ihre Form Laufzeitänderungen. Dadurch sind wir in der Lage, hinten von Vorn zu unterscheiden. Das heißt nur die Ohrmuschel befähigt uns Surround ähnlich zu hören.
Eine Suroundanlage erzeugt künstlich die Hintergrundsignale, was sehr oft in den Kinofilmen uns glattweg verarscht. Position der Schallquelle und das erzeugte Signal stimmen dann nicht mit der Realität über ein.

Ich für mein Teil bevorzuge, auch zum Zocken, Stereo.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



nfsgame schrieb:


> Es gibt ja doch noch Leute, die vernümpftige Anlagen zuhause stehen haben! Geht doch!
> 
> @Overlocked: So ähnlich sahen auch meine alten Boxen (irgendwelche Panasonic, ihr könnt mich desswegen jetzt stenigen wegen der s***** Boxen) aus als ich mit ihnen fertig war.


 
Was verstehst du unter vernünftig? Doch nicht etwa = Teuer?

Diese Teile sind absolute Ostware aus den Ende 70ern Anfang 80ern.

Was Kanaltrennung und Rauschen angeht, stehen diese den heutigen kaum nach, bezogen auf die Verstärker. Tuner gelten nach heutigen Standard als gerade noch Rauscharm, wobei einer das heutige Frequenzband erfaßt.

Die Robotron RS5001 HiFi (klassischer AB-Verstärker) hat eine Musikdauerausgangsleistung ( im wortwörtlichen Sinne) von 25W pro Kanal und kommt bei mehr als 2/3 der Lautstärke in den merkbaren Klirrbereich hinein. Der Endverstärker ist nicht in IC-Bauweise gefertigt! Die Lautsprecher werden verzögert eingeschaltet und der Verstärker ist kurzschlußfest und schaltet sich bei Überhitzung ab, sowie nach Abkühlung selbstständig wieder zu ( hatte ich noch nie auch bei mehreren 24h vollem Dauerbetrieb mit fast voller Lautstärke beim Dance+Trance-treff und 100m2 Raum). Die Signalquellen können von hinten nach vorn umgschaltet werden.
Die dazu gehörigen 2 Wege Regalboxen sind bestens mit 4Ohm und 50W Dauerleistung ( im wortwörtlichen Sinne) ausgerüstet und Harmonieren super mit der Anlage. Der Frequenzbereich reicht bis auf 27Hz hinunter und bei Originaltonwiedergabe einer Diesellok vom Schlage V200 Ost mit Originalschalldämpfer, muß man die Gläser und Teller unten in der Küche bei halber Lautstärke festhalten, da diese anfangen zu Wandern und das Telefon sollte man nicht abnehmen, da sich die Leute 3 Häuser (Reihenhäuser) weiter über den Bass beschweren. 

*Wenn, z.B. Hide&Seek von Kyau&Albert, Wrong Medication von ATB, Toca's Miracle von Fragma und Nifheim von Brokenkites, bei 1/2 bis fast 2/3 Lautstärke verzerrungsfrei mit sauberen tiefsten Bässen wiedergegeben wird, ist es eine sehr gute Anlage.*

*Das ist auf Kopfhörer auch anzusetzen!*

Der Verstärker SV3900 HiFi kommt an die Robotron Leistungsmäßig nicht ganz mit ihren 20W pro Kanal heran und bringt Musikdauerleistung davon nur max. 15W zustande. Die Endstufe ist hier allerdings in IC-Bauform eines TDA 2030. Mit den Regalboxen B2410 harmoniert dieser Verstärker bestens, nur wird ein Klirrfactor von 10% schon bei halber Lautstärke erreicht und das ist am Einsatzort eh viel zu laut. Diese Anlage ist nur zum Zocken in Benutzung. Bei Musiktitel vom oberen Absatz, hat diese hier deutlich Probleme.


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

Zum Zocken sind hochwertige Hifi KOpfhörer besser als alles andere.


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2011)

Das kann man sehen wie man will. Ich will bei Shootern nicht auf mein 5.1 Headset verzichten, auch wenn es klanglich nicht so toll sein mag.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auf madz seite


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

Spiel mal mit der großen Bühne eines AKg K701! Der saugt dich praktisch in die Spielwelt ein. In Battlefield BC2 kann ich die rufe der Gegner über die halbe Map so detailliert orten, dass mich Punkbuster eigentlich vom Server kicken müsste.


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2011)

Kannst du die Gegner exakt orten? Hörst du genau, aus welcher Richtig der Schuss kam, oder hinter welcher Ecke der Gegner gerade nachläd? Kann ich mir bei Stereo kaum vorstellen^^

Mit dem 5.1 kann man z.B. bei Crysis exakt orten, wo gerade jemand  getarnt steht^^ Also auf 1-2 Meter genau, man muss nur noch grob in die Richtung schießen^^


----------



## PEG96 (27. Februar 2011)

ja man kann mit einem stereokopfhörer sehr gut und sehr genau orten


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

> Kannst du die Gegner exakt orten? Hörst du genau, aus welcher Richtig der Schuss kam, oder hinter welcher Ecke der Gegner gerade nachläd? Kann ich mir bei Stereo kaum vorstellen^^


Oh ja! Mit einem gut aufgelösten Hifi Kopfhörer erkennt man den kleinsten Mückenfurz.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Februar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> ja man kann mit einem stereokopfhörer sehr gut und sehr genau orten


 
Nur wenn er die benötigen Techniken dazu besizt, ansonst ist das alles reine einbildung ! Den Physikalisch gesehen taugt nen normaler Kopfhörer zur ortung rein garnix 

Wenn ihr jetz von nem Stax reden würde, okay. Aber ihr redet hier von nem 200€ AKG .... und das ist nicht die krönung pur was kopfhörer angeht, das ist die unterste preisklasse


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Februar 2011)

Ich finde, das ist eine rein subjektive Entscheidung...
Ich zocke auch viel lieber mit einem Stereo-System. 
Als Kopfhörer benutze ich die Sennheiser HD 560 Ovation und ich kann fast alles orten 

Gruß
Johnny

Edit : Vielen Dank @ TAZ für deine Hilfe


----------



## Cuddleman (27. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Kannst du die Gegner exakt orten? Hörst du genau, aus welcher Richtig der Schuss kam, oder hinter welcher Ecke der Gegner gerade nachläd? Kann ich mir bei Stereo kaum vorstellen^^
> Mit dem 5.1 kann man z.B. bei Crysis exakt orten, wo gerade jemand getarnt steht^^ Also auf 1-2 Meter genau, man muss nur noch grob in die Richtung schießen^^


 


Madz schrieb:


> Spiel mal mit der großen Bühne eines AKg K701! Der saugt dich praktisch in die Spielwelt ein. In Battlefield BC2 kann ich die rufe der Gegner über die halbe Map so detailliert orten, dass mich Punkbuster eigentlich vom Server kicken müsste.


 


Mit einfachen Stereo geht das genauso gut bei Crysis. Eben so gut funktionierts bei Operation Flashpoint Cold War Crysis oder Armed Assault I+II. Eher treten bei einem 5.1 System Fehlortungen auf, oder die Ortungsentfernung ist bis zu 8mal größer als tatsächlich. Das liegt aber nicht am Kopfhörer, sondern am Spiel selber, oder der Soundkarte.

Die Razer Barracuda 7.1Soundkarte und die dazugehörigen 7.1Surround- Kopfhörer haben den ersten tauglichen Anfang für Surround KH gemacht und das System hat geringste Schwierigkeiten mit minimalsten Treibern, egal welches Spiel. Im Bezug auf Musikhören in Stereo, oder Film gucken in 7.1, trifft das ebenso zu.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hardwareclick.it/images/Immagini_Prodotti_Hardwareclick/Razer/Razer_Scheda_Audio/Razer_Audio_Barracuda_Ac_1/Razer_Barracuda_Ac_1_3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.hardwareclick.it/scheda-audio-gaming-razer-barracuda-card-pi-29694.html%3Finvis%3D2&h=560&w=600&sz=114&tbnid=xsVVMkmcHCjHQM:&tbnh=126&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Drazer%2Bbarracuda&zoom=1&q=razer+barracuda&hl=de&usg=__Xras-C0r5MuCW-9kMxVVWqGVEvA=&sa=X&ei=c2FqTb2fG4aLsway35jvDA&ved=0CC0Q9QEwAQ
http://www.shg.dk/MediaContent/Blog/710450_1.jpg
http://www.straferight.com/forums/a...er-barracuda-ac-1-gaming-audio-card-razer.jpg


----------



## TAZ (27. Februar 2011)

Hmmm ich persönlich kann ganz gut orten mit meinem AKG K 272 HD an meiner X-Fi Titanium mit CMSS-3D.
Vorallem in Dead Space funktioniert es echt gut.

@Johnny
Naja das X-230 ist auch mein Garten-Fete Soundsystem...die werden schon mal schmutzig...


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

> Im Bezug auf Musikhören,


Musik hört sich Stereo immer noch am besten an. Selbst wenn ich könnte (mir fehlen die hinteren LS), würde ich Musik nur 2.0 hören.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. Februar 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Musik hört sich Stereo immer noch am besten an. Selbst wenn ich könnte (mir fehlen die hinteren LS), würde ich Musik nur 2.0 hören.



Da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2011)

@nfsgame

Nach dem Bild im Bilderthread zu urteilen, haste dir die Yamaha gleich zu Hause stehen lassen?

Bei mir kommen demnächst ein Paar kleine Nubert NuPro ins Haus. Lösen meine Creative Billigheimer am PC ab.

Die Karat 795 hat sich soweit fertig eingespielt. Warte nur noch auf ein leeres Haus zum "weiteren Einfahren". Aber der Bass der LS ist wirklich extrem. Es ist nach dem Einspielen nochmal mehr geworden.

Beim kleineren Modell der 790 hat man ja noch den Bass bis zum geht nicht mehr kritisiert, aber die 795 reißt das halbe Haus auseinander. Bin mal gespannt wie der sich unter extremen Pegeln verhält. Musste meine Granitplatten leider ausmustern. Zu klein


----------



## GW-Player (27. Februar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> 
> Nach dem Bild im Bilderthread zu urteilen, haste dir die Yamaha gleich zu Hause stehen lassen?
> 
> ...


Pokerclock braucht keine Abrissbirne...einmal die Karat angeworfen und schon rummst es. 

Hast du die Nubert NuPro schon Probe gehört oder bestellst du einfach mal auf Verdacht?


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2011)

Jop hab ich . 

Die nuPro gibts offiziell nochnicht zum Hören, aber mal schauen *pfeif*.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2011)

Jap, gibt es noch nicht. Es wird aber wohl per Verdacht gekauft. Bei Nubert geht das auch kaum anders. 470 € haben oder nicht haben...

@nfsgame

Steht schon ein Datum fest, wann sie kommen? Es wird langsam Zeit. Bezüglich *pfeif* die kleinen oder die großen oder gar beide?

EDIT

Noch etwas ist eingetreten, was ich zwar befürchtet, aber doch nicht gehofft hatte. Der AS125 kommt schlichtweg nicht mehr mit beim Spielen. Nicht präzise genug. Aber viel tiefer spielt der jetzt auch nicht, als die Karat. 795. Ist bei Musik also kein tragischer Verlust. Wird er halt zum Dröhnen beim Filme-Gucken verwendet.


----------



## Blutstoff (27. Februar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Kannst du die Gegner exakt orten? Hörst du genau, aus welcher Richtig der Schuss kam, oder hinter welcher Ecke der Gegner gerade nachläd? Kann ich mir bei Stereo kaum vorstellen^^


 
Mit einem guten Stereokopfhörer und Dolby Headphone funktioniert das sogar richtig gut.


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

Mir reicht es auch ohne DH.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Februar 2011)

mir auch, aber das ist geschmackssache


----------



## Witcher (27. Februar 2011)

YouTube - Elac woofer (recordere.dk)


----------



## iceman650 (1. März 2011)

@AFI (Bilderthread):
Der "Super-Woofer" ist sarkasmus seitens des Herstellers oder? 

Mfg, ice


----------



## sinthor4s (1. März 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> @AFI (Bilderthread):
> Der "Super-Woofer" ist sarkasmus seitens des Herstellers oder?
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Wie kannst du so etwas nur sagen... der spielt doch locker die gößeren und teureren Systeme an die Wand
Das ist bestimmt so ziemlich das beste in der <13€-Liga


----------



## TAZ (1. März 2011)

Macht das Teil nit so schlecht...das war mein zweites LS-Set am PC...
Die Teile gibt es auch schon ewig....bei mir ist das bestimmt zehn Jahre her..
Und für den Preis sind se gar nich mal so mies...


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2011)

> Und für den Preis sind se gar nich mal so mies...



Ein Schlag eines Golems in das Gesicht jedes Hifi-Freundes, sowas kannst du in einem Sound-Unterforum doch nicht bringen.


----------



## GW-Player (1. März 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ein Schlag eines Golems in das Gesicht jedes Hifi-Freundes, sowas kannst du in einem Sound-Unterforum doch nicht bringen.


 
Nur ins Gesicht?


----------



## TAZ (1. März 2011)

Hihi, war ja klar das so ein Kommentar kommt. 
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt gar keine richtige Ahnung mehr wie die klangen, momentan gammeln die bei nem Kumpel in der Studentenbude.
Damals hab ich auch nur Müll gehört...da is nicht so aufgefallen...

Aber ich habe mich geändert...
Momentan läuft aber Al Jarreau über meine AKG K 272 HD....


----------



## GW-Player (1. März 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Hihi, war ja klar das so ein Kommentar kommt.
> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt gar keine richtige Ahnung mehr wie die klangen, momentan gammeln die bei nem Kumpel in der Studentenbude.
> Damals hab ich auch nur Müll gehört...da is nicht so aufgefallen...
> 
> ...


Ja, jetzt bist du auf der guten Seite der Macht.


----------



## hydro (2. März 2011)

Weis jemand zufällig ob an einen RFT HK PA 1203 ein AT95e Tonahnehmer passt? Ich finde dazu nichts im Netz.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. März 2011)

Da solltest du eher mal im HiFi-Forum nachfragen, oder du schickst mir mal ein Bild vom Headshell des RFT, dann kann ich dir das auch sagen ob da ein AT95 dran passt.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2011)

Passt rein mechanisch schon, allerdings nur wenn du kürzere schrauben hast, oder dicke unterlegscheiben. beim Original VM2103 von Tesla sind die buchsen am System in dennen die schrauben sitzen länger als bei dem AT95e. Von den anschlüssen her passt das meines erachtes auch, du must dir nur merken wie die Belegung ist, also nich voreilig die Kabel vom System abziehen. Am besten nen Bild vorher machen damit du weist wo welches Kabel sizt, dann demotierst das alte System, da sollte an jedem Pin stehen was für eine Belegung er hat.


----------



## hydro (2. März 2011)

Die Schrauben sind mit Kontermuttern befestigt, oder brauch ich erheblich kürzere Schrauben, damit sie nicht auf der Platte aufliegen? Das mit den Kabeln hab ich schon gesehen.
Ich hoffe du kannst mit den Fotos etwas anfangen. @ AFI


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2011)

Ahh die haben nen durchgehendes gewinde, allerdings kanns dir passieren das du die muttern garnicht erst aufs AT95e drauf bekommst. Aber ich seh grad das scheinbar beim AT95e die passenden schrauben dabei sind. Sofern dies hier die OVP ist 
http://www.nadel-shop.de/tonabnehmer/at95e_a.jpg

Das einzigste hinderniss was passieren könnte das dein original System höher ist als das AT95e, aber in der regel sollte das passen.


----------



## hydro (2. März 2011)

Also probieren und scheitern.  Ich werd es Heute bestellen und berichten ob es gepasst hat.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. März 2011)

Mit welchem Programm kopiert ihr eure CD´s auf den rechner? Will FLAC´s erstellen, hab aber keine Ahnung,welches Programm was taugt ( am bsten mit Titel/Albuminformationen).


----------



## Lee (2. März 2011)

Exact Audio Copy (EAC) wurde immer dafür empfohlen. Hier ist noch ein tut dafür *klick*
Ich habs mir nicht ganz durchgelesen und das Programm auch nie benutzt. AFI hat immer so ein tut auf AudioHQ verlinkt. Kann auch ein anderes gewesen sein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. März 2011)

Richtig, EAC ist da mMn das beste Programm, wenn es darum geht, das man bitidentische Kopien anfertigen will.
Die Threads, die die Vorgehensweise für bitidentische Kopien sehr gut erklären findest du bei AudioHQ hier und hier.

@hydro:

Das Headshell bei dir hat eine normale 1/2-Zoll-Aufnahme. Da müsste das AT95E eigentlich dran passen.


----------



## Malborex (3. März 2011)

Was für ne Qualiklasse sind eigentlich solche Roland Studiokopfhörer ? War gestern auf der Cebit und in Halle 19 konnte man so Schlagzeuge und ähnliches ausprobieren.An allen Geräten waren solche Kopfhörer Roland RH-200-S angeschlossen. Die klangen echt toll,gerade Bassmäßig waren die echt gut.


Gruß Malborex


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2011)

Ich kann zwar nix über die KH sagen, aber bei Roland kannste von ausgehen das ne sehr gute Quali ist, Roland ist eine Topmarke was Musik Equipment angeht ( ich besitze selbst einige Roland Geräte ) und die werden auch sehr geschäzt unter Profi Musikern. 

Die KH dürften ziemlich analytisch sein da sie aufs Musizieren ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Malborex (3. März 2011)

Hm, jetzt hab ich mal den alten Verstärker von meinem Großvater mir mal genauer angeschaut und lese das das wohl mal 1981 das beste auf dem Markt war. Es handelt sich um einen Telefunken RR 200.  Da ich mir ja überlegt habe einen schönen Stereokopfhörer an meinem Rechner zu benutzen kann ich da mit dem hier was mit anfangen? Wie gut ist der eigentlich im Vergleich zu jetzigen Anlagen? Oder ist das eventuell jetzt nur noch Low-End ?
Gruß Malborex


----------



## Madz (3. März 2011)

Was damals gut klang, ist heute nicht schlecht.  Gratis ein ehemaliges Topgerät zu bekommen, auch wenn es schon 30 Jahre auf dem Buckelt hat, ist doch was feines. Freu dich drüber!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. März 2011)

Naja, das Beste war er damals sicher nicht, aber ein sehr gutes solides Gerät ist dein Telefunken RR200 auf jeden Fall. Wenn er noch funktioniert solltest du den auf jeden Fall behalten. Für nähere Infos zu dem Gerät solltest du mal auf dfence warten, der kennt sich mit Vintage-HiFi sehr gut aus, ich bin auf dem Gebiet nicht so bewandert ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (4. März 2011)

Korrekt der Beste aufm Markt war er definitiv nicht. Allerdings hats AFI schon gut erkannt, es ist nen grund solides Gerät, zwar nicht das Topmodel von Telefunken zu der Zeit aber schon einer der höheren preisklasse, erkennt man z.b an der Heatpipe kühlung, das hatten damals nur die gehobene klasse bei Telefunken, und es ist ein echter HIFI Receiver nach DIN45500. Der hat durchaus heutzutage noch Qualitäten. Was Kopfhörer angeht, der fühlt sich am wohlsten mit niederohmigen. 
Was ein wenig nachteilig ist das er wenig Cinch eingänge hat und die anderen eingänge per DIN Buchsen realisiert sind ( gibt aber Adapter von DIN auf Cinch ) 

Man muss aber auch sagen zu der Zeit hatte Telefunken auch schon viel billig zeug liegt grad so in der Wende bevor Telefunken in der Quali drastisch nachgelassen hat. Aber das Gerät zählt wie gesagt noch zu den guten Telefunken. 

Bei interesse ich hab die Original Bedienungsanleitung als scanns im Jpg format.  

Bei alten Geräten welche die DIN 45500 haben kannst du fast immer von ausgehen das die genauso gut und teilweise sogar besser sind als heutige geräte die nicht die Din 45500 bzw heute EN 61305 erfüllen.  Bis 96 durfte sich ein Gerät nur Hifi nennen wenn es die Din45500 bestanden hat.


----------



## Malborex (4. März 2011)

Puh, dann werd ich ihn auf jedenfall behalten, war schon kurz davor ihn weg zuschmeißen weil der Powerknopf(Stab) rausgefallen war und er so nicht mehr aus ging.Aber nach einem bisschen Gefummel ging er wieder rein und alles war schön.

Über die Anleitung würd ich mich sehr freuen, meine E-Mail hab ich dir per PM geschickt dfence 

Apropos, an der Anlage waren 2 Boxen angeschlossen mit 30w Leistung aber die übersteuerten sehr schnell.War auch kein Name drauf. Was wären denn empfehlenswerte Boxen für ihn?

Gruß Malborex


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. März 2011)

> Was wären denn empfehlenswerte Boxen für ihn?



Das kommt ganz drauf an was du für neue Lautsprecher ausgeben willst und was für Musik du darüber hören möchtest.


----------



## sipsap (4. März 2011)

geht zwar um ein video signal, aber ich stell die frage mal hier:

ich hab nen avr aus dem jahre 1999. dies hat nun auch die klassichen gelben cinch anschlüsse für video in und out.
was macht der avr mit dem videosignal? hochrechnen (gabs sowas damals schon) oder nur durchschleifen? was ist danbei der vorteil?
hab in der bda dazu nix gefunden und kabel hab ich grad keine hier ums auszupronieren^^

mfg


----------



## widder0815 (4. März 2011)

Mal eine Frage an Experten ... da bei meiner Soundanlage die kabel 3m zu lang sind ... hab ich dieses stück Zusammengebunden gelassen ...
 sollte man das "nicht" tun wegen Magnetfelder? was kann dabei passieren? ist das schlimm?


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2011)

Seitenschneider + Lötkolben . Sieht aber nur sauberer aus. Das Signal juckt es nicht.


----------



## widder0815 (4. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Seitenschneider + Lötkolben . Sieht aber nur sauberer aus. Das Signal juckt es nicht.



ok dank dir ... also is es bis auf das Aussehen schnuppe ....


----------



## Caspar (4. März 2011)

Ich würds nicht zerschnippeln. Vielleicht kannst du es anders wickeln und den Knäuel verstecken? So habe ichs gemacht. Andernfalls fehlts vielleicht irgendwann und du musst neues Kabel kaufen oder wieder Stückchen auseinander und zusammenfummeln. ^^


----------



## hydro (4. März 2011)

So, Tonabnehmer (AT 95E) kam heute. Ist angebaut, hat gepasst wie angegossen, nur bei den Schrauben war etwas Fummelarbeit nötig, da sie zu lang sind.
Klingt schon deutlich besser als das verbaute Tesla System, trotz fehlender Einspielzeit.


----------



## iceman650 (5. März 2011)

Kleiner Kauftipp:
Bei Zack-Zack gibt es AKG-Kopfhörer relativ günstig im Moment (also von jetzt bis zum 5.3.11 um 23:59).
Es sind die Modelle AKG K450, K518 DJ und K430.
Ich hoffe, dass das nicht unter Werbung fällt, ich persönlich habe ja keinerlei Vorteile davon und da lässt sich für den ein oder anderen User durchaus etwas sparen. 
Den B&W P5 waren ja leider nach einer Stunde ausverkauft, die wären durchaus interessant gewesen für ~200€.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (5. März 2011)

Für mich nichts, weil sie mir zu minderwertig sind bzw. ich höhere Ansprüche habe.  Wer aber einen eher kleineren Geldbeutel oder mangelndes Durchhaltevermögen beim Sparen auf hochwertigere Produkte hat oder eben sofort Ersatz für defekte Geräte benötigt, kann getrost zuschlafen.


----------



## hydro (5. März 2011)

Naja, einen HD800, T1, AH-D7000 wird es wohl nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis und erst nicht bei ZackZack geben.  Ich finde der K518 ist vorallem für den mobilen Einsatz eine echt gute Alternative zum InEar, da der heilige k701 an einem mobilen Player wohl ein wenig flach auf der Brust ist.


----------



## Madz (5. März 2011)

Der 701 ist nichts an einem MP3 Player, da hast du recht. Der Klang ist einfach nur flach und lässt eher an einen billigen Kopfhörer denken.


----------



## Malborex (5. März 2011)

Gesten hab ich es endlich mal geschafft bei meinem Örtlichen Musikgroßhändler PPC-Music in Hannover hinzufahren und welch ein Wunder ich konnte sogar den DT 770 Pro@250Ohm Probehören.

Schöner Klang aber die Höhen kann er nicht so richtig 
Hab dann zum Vergleich den DT 880 Pro angehört aber der ist vom Klang sehr flach, äh oder analytisch, wie auch immer also nicht mein Ding und meine Freundin meinte auch nein weil sie alles hören konnte als sie neben mir stand.

Tja jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen inwiefern sich die Pro 80/250Ohm und Edition 80/250/600 Ohm klangmäßig unterscheiden. Das ging dort aber leider nicht weil das einzige Editionsmodel des DT 770 dort ein unverkäufliches Ausstellungsstück war, es war so ein Prolight and sound/Musik Messe 2005 special edition falls einem das was sagt. Leider konnte der Verkäufer dort auch nicht wirklich was mit den Begriffen "Bühne" "Ohm" "Computer" "Xonar STX" und ähnlichem anfangen 

Ich hatte dann zum Vergleich an dem dortigen Kopfhörerverstärker einige Kopfhörer vom Hersteller  Ultrasone. Die wirkten aber sehr billig mit dem dünnen Plastik. Wie kommt es das die dann trotzdem so teuer sind ?

Soweit erstma dazu.

Gruß Malborex


----------



## hydro (5. März 2011)

Sicher, dass es bei dem 770 die höhen waren, die er nicht kann? Der 770Pro hat nämlich mit Frequenzen zwischen 3-6kHz zu kämpfen, also der Mittelbereich. Wenn dir der Klang ansonsten gefällt, würde ich dir den 770 Edition nochmal wärmstens empfehlen, der hat eine etwas neutralere Abstimmung, ohne dabei ganz auf das Spaßige zu verzichten. Der DT880 ist eben ein relativ neutraler Hörer, kann einem gefallen, muss aber nicht. Wobei das "flache Klingen" mit Sicherheit nach der Einspielzeit deutlich weniger wird, lag bestimmt auch daran, dass du ihn direkt nach dem 770 aufhafftest und ihn nicht lang gehört hast.
Wenn die Hardware ( Soundkarte, AVR/Stereoverstärker die nötige Leistung haben, sprich einen KHVerstärker) würde ich immer die höchste Impedanz nehmen, die klingen meistens etwas weicher, geschmeidiger, angenehmer, sind oft auch dynamischer, da sie dünneren Draht als Wicklung haben. 
Was du noch testen könntest, wäre der Denon AH-D2000, der klant nochmal etwas ausgeglichener als der DT770, kostet aber auch mehr.
Ich fand den Roland RH-300 noch ganz angenehm, hat zwar auch eine eher analytische Abstimmung, ohne dabei aber dieses (in meinen Ohren ) zebrechliche, hauchdünnen zu haben. ( blöd beschrieben geb ich zu  )


----------



## GW-Player (5. März 2011)

Hat sich mal wer den Soundtrack von "The Social Network" gegönnt?
Nachdem ich gelesen hab, dass Trent Reznor (Leader der Nine Inch Nails) und Atticus Ross dafür einen Golden Globe und den Oscar bekommen haben, hab ich ihn mir mal bei Amazon gekauft (erstmal nur MP3) und runtergeladen. 
Einige Titel sind echt gut und die Männer wissen, wie sie ein gutes Bassfundament legen. (Man höre sich mal "On We March" aus dem OST an!)

Ich kann ihn weiterempfehlen, wobei man wohl ein wenig auf Industrial und generell den Stil von Reznor stehen muss.


----------



## nyso (5. März 2011)

Hm, sagt mir persönlich gar nicht zu. Ich finde die Soundtracks von Kampf der Titanen und Gladiator da deutlich besser


----------



## Madz (5. März 2011)

Der Gladiator OST ist göttlich.


----------



## GW-Player (5. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hm, sagt mir persönlich gar nicht zu. Ich finde die Soundtracks von Kampf der Titanen und Gladiator da deutlich besser


Ich hab ja schon gesagt, man muss wirklich auf den doch sehr speziellen Stil von Trent stehen, damit man auch den Soundtrack mag.


----------



## Madz (5. März 2011)

EBM ist uwar mein Ding, aber der Soundtrack... naja.


----------



## sipsap (6. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Der Gladiator OST ist göttlich.


 
ich hoffe du meinst die tracks die nicht von hans zimmer sind!^^

der ist nämlich mMn der schlechteste/einfallsloseste komponist unserer zeit gelobt 

hans zimmer!  es klingt alles so gleich! hat nicht umsonst  Trent den oscar bekommen.

ich empfehle ludovico einaudi


----------



## TAZ (6. März 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> hans zimmer!  es klingt alles so gleich!


 
Quatsch mit Soße....
Wüßte jetzt nicht wo der Gladiator OST und Inception OST gleich klingen...muss ich wohl überhört haben.
Und das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel von vielen...
Hans Zimmer ist gut, keine Frage. Aber es gibt sicherlich auch andere sehr gute Komponiten, zum Beispiel Howard Shore.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Creative SB X-Fi Titanium und einer Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional  Ich sehe da nur das auf der einen eine Haube auf dem PCB sitzt was die andere nicht hat. Allerdings ist die mit Haube doppelt so teuer

Am liebsten hätte ich ja gerne die Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Gamer in der PCIe Version da mein einziger PCI Steckplatz von der Graka verdeckt wird  Ich könnte mich aber auch mit einer Asus Xonar Soundkarte anfreunden. Allerdings habe ich bei Asus Xonar Soundkarten absolut keinen Plan. Bitte erspart mir aber nun Empfehlungen von Soundkarten die 120€ und mehr kosten, ich bin nicht Sony Entertaiment Studios 

Kann ich eine PCIe x1 Soundkarte auch wegen Platzmangel in einen PCIe x16 Steckplatz stecken?


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2011)

Nimm die Xonar DX.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nimm die Xonar DX.


 
Meinst du mich? Wenn ja die einfache Asus Xonar DX, ohne 2 im Namen?


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2011)

Ja und ja . Selbst die DX klingt viel besser als die alte Titanium Fat1lity.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

Cool, danke für die schnelle freundliche Antwort 
Ich lese mir gerade die Produkteigenschaften durch. Kann die Asus Xonar DX auch so etwas wie CMSS3D (Von Creative eine Methode aus Stereo Ton 5.1 Sound zu machen)?


----------



## sipsap (6. März 2011)

@taz 

Zu oft editiert. Irgendwo stand da mal was von Geschmackssache 

Ich bezog mich auf Hans Zimmer! Musst mal gucken wie viel Tracks wirklich von ihm sind 
Aber mal objektiv. Zwischen Inception und Gladiator ist es nicht so schlimm. Aber bei Fluch der Karibik, the Rock und Gladiator gib's so viele Passagen in einzeln Tracks die sowas von ähnlich klingen.

Bei Inception ist es sogar das er Parts von anderen Komponisten klaut. Also ein markantes Thema genommen hat und rund um sein typisches Arrangement.

Aber ich kann mich mit ihm auch an freunden. Zu Michael Bay Filmen passt es einfach 

Wenn ich Zeit finde poste ich die Beweisvideos mal.


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2011)

Dolby ProLogic nennt sich das da .


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dolby ProLogic nennt sich das da .


 
OK, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antworten. Du hast mir sehr viel suchen und Bücherweise lesen erspart  Dann wird es nun eine Asus Xonar DX


----------



## b0s (7. März 2011)

Sagt mal hat wer von euch Soundenthusiasten & -interessierten schon ein paar der "Gaming-Headsets", bspw. 5H v2/7H/siberia von SteelSeries, Corsair HS1A, Zowie Hammer gehört und für nicht schrottig aus Sicht eines Zockers und Musikhörers befunden?

Ich stehe vor dem Dilemma, dass mein anklipp Mikro mich vom komfort nicht so ganz zufrieden stellt, ich aber vorläufig auch keine 300 Euro für ein Beyerdynamic MMX 300 ausgeben möchte/kann.
Über KH hör ich zwar nicht so viel Musik, aber auch zum zocken soll der Ton ordentlich sein.


----------



## Madz (7. März 2011)

> Sagt mal hat wer von euch Soundenthusiasten & -interessierten schon ein paar der "Gaming-Headsets", bspw. 5H v2/7H/siberia von SteelSeries, Corsair HS1A, Zowie Hammer gehört und für nicht schrottig aus Sicht eines Zockers und Musikhörers befunden?


Nein, es gibt einfach kein einziges gutes bzw. kaufbares Produkt am Markt. 



> ich aber vorläufig auch keine 300 Euro für ein Beyerdynamic MMX 300 ausgeben möchte/kann.


Selbst das würde ich nicht kaufen, weil man gegenüber dem Basiskopfhörer (Dt 770) satte 120€ Aufpreis nur für die Mikrofunktion bezahlt.


----------



## b0s (7. März 2011)

Die Antwort hatte ich befürchtet...
Dann werd ich mir das mal aus dem Kopf schlagen (   ).

Wenns dann ohnehin auf einen KH hinausläuft: Ich wollte mich demnächst mal nach Alternativen zu meinem HD 595 umhören. Nicht weil ich grundsätzlich unzufrieden mit dem bin, aber ich möchte mir mal ein bessere Bild von den klanglichen Unterschieden zwischen den Herstellern und Preisbereichen machen. Überlege im Zuge dessen auch mal die Xonar STX im Vergleich zu meiner DX probezuhören.

Welche KH sollte ich mir da denn mal genauer anhören im Preisbereich bis ~160 € (mit kleinem Spielraum nach oben) bzw. welche darf ich nicht ungehört lassen?


----------



## Madz (7. März 2011)

Also ich besitze selbst den AKG K701 und bin davon, im krassen Gegensatz zum dumpf/matschigen HD595, schwer begeistert. Also auf jeden Fall mal den bestellen.

Dann solltest du noch den Beyerdynamic DT 990 und einen Audio Technika (Bezeichnung weiss ich nicht mehr) dazunehmen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. März 2011)

@Madz: deine Liebe für den K701 kann ich ja voll und ganz nachvollziehen, ich hab das Teil ja selbst und bin immer wieder begeistert von ihm. Aber b0s hat eindeutig nach KHs bis 160€ gefragt, den K701 gibts zu dem Kurs nicht. Also mal wieder eine völlig sinnlose Empfehlung von dir.
Allerdings bekommt man für 160€ den K601, der ist nicht sooo großartig anders als der K701, hat nur noch weniger Bass als der K701.


----------



## Madz (7. März 2011)

> Also mal wieder eine völlig sinnlose Empfehlung von dir.


Da stand auch "Spielraum nach oben". Wenn jetzt "zu teuer" gekommen wäre, dann hätte er von mir als Alternativde den 601 bekommen.


----------



## b0s (7. März 2011)

Meinst du evtl. den: Audio Technica ATH-PRO700

Was mich verwundert: Der K 601 hat ja die doppelte Impedanz wie der K701, gibts da nen bestimmten Grund für? (Die AKG HP bietet leider keine Produktseiten mehr  ).


Bis hierhin auf jedenfall Danke für die Empfehlungen, werde mich bei nächster Gelegenheit darein vertiefen.

@ afi
Ich hab mir gedacht, dass bei den 200,- noch Schätze liegen, weshalb ich extra gesagt hatte mit etwas Spielraum nach oben. Der K601 liegt mir preislich auf den ersten Blick eher, aber evtl ist es mir den Aufpreis zum K701 ja wert.


----------



## Madz (7. März 2011)

Ja, den meinte ich.


----------



## iceman650 (7. März 2011)

@Madz: Audio Technica ATH-M50? Das war die Bassrolle für den Kopf 

Jetzt mal was ganz anderes. 
Ich habe heut morgen meine Bestellung bekommen zum Probehören mit einem Sennheiser HD600 und einem Sennheiser HD650.
Gefallen mir beide recht gut, welcher jetzt besser muss ich mir selbst noch klar werden.
Aber was mir ganz klar auffällt: Ich kann die allseits bekannte Sennheiser-Wolldecke nicht hören
Ich habe schon oft gelesen, man sollte mit den beiden das Gefühl haben, dass eine Wolldecke zwischen der Band und einem Selbst hängt, aber irgendwie kann ich da beim besten Willen nichts hören. Sind die Hörer oder meine Ohren kaputt?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lee (7. März 2011)

Ich habe gelesen, dass diese Wolldecke (mit der ich bei anderen Sennheiser KH`s schon Bekanntschaft gemacht habe) gerade bei den Modellen HD600/HD650 nicht mehr so stark sein soll wie bei den anderen. Wäre auch armselig seitens Sennheiser wenn selbst die Top Modelle noch dumpf klingen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. März 2011)

Jap, die HD600/Hd650 sind da bedeutend besser als die kleinen HD5xx-Serien. Gegen einen K701 oder DT990 klingen die Sennis für mich aber immernoch muffig.


----------



## Madz (7. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Jap, die HD600/Hd650 sind da bedeutend besser als die kleinen HD5xx-Serien. Gegen einen K701 oder DT990 klingen die Sennis für mich aber immernoch muffig.


 
Für mich auch. Deswegen meide ich Sennheiser auch.


----------



## TAZ (7. März 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Welche KH sollte ich mir da denn mal genauer anhören im Preisbereich bis ~160 € (mit kleinem Spielraum nach oben) bzw. welche darf ich nicht ungehört lassen?



Naja hör dir mal

Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro und 990 Pro,
AKG K 242 HD und K 272 HD und
AKG K 601
an.


----------



## Menthe (7. März 2011)

Kann es sein das manche KH eine "Einspielzeit" haben??? Hab jetzt seit einiger Zeit die AKG K518, da war der Bass am Anfang ziemlich heftig. Inzwischen passt der viel besser.


----------



## Lee (7. März 2011)

Ja, auch bei KH`s gibt es eine Einspielzeit.


----------



## Menthe (7. März 2011)

Ah ok, gut zu wissen. Ist die immer unterschiedlich oder immer in etwa gleich? Also bei verschiedenen Herstellern und Modellen?


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2011)

Ist eine ASUS Xonar DX von der hörbaren Soundqualität passend zu meinem Teufel C200 oder ab wo würde welche Komponente "limitieren" ??

Ich will ja nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben und das Teufel soll bleiben. Ich habe aber auch noch in meinem ASUS Crosshair IV Formula ne Supreme X-Fi, ob die schon ausreicht ?? Derzeit habe ich es per USB angeschlossen.

Dann noch eine Frage, bei der DX gibt es eine für PCI und eine für PCIe, wozu ? nur für die Steckplatzwahl ?!


----------



## Lee (7. März 2011)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ah ok, gut zu wissen. Ist die immer unterschiedlich oder immer in etwa gleich? Also bei verschiedenen Herstellern und Modellen?



Die ist immer Unterschiedlich. Zwischen Herstellern, zwischen Modellen, ja selbst 2 gleiche Kopfhörer können unterschiedliche Einspielzeiten haben. 



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ist eine ASUS Xonar DX von der hörbaren Soundqualität passend zu meinem Teufel C200 oder ab wo würde welche Komponente "limitieren" ??
> 
> Ich will ja nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben und das Teufel soll bleiben. Ich habe aber auch noch in meinem ASUS Crosshair IV Formula ne Supreme X-Fi, ob die schon ausreicht ?? Derzeit habe ich es per USB angeschlossen.
> 
> Dann noch eine Frage, bei der DX gibt es eine für PCI und eine für PCIe, wozu ? nur für die Steckplatzwahl ?!


 
Die Xonar DX gibt es nur für PCIe. Die PCI Version ist die Xonar D1. Ja, die unterscheiden sich nur im Steckplatz. Für das C200 lohnt sich nicht unbedingt eine Soundkarte. Und wenn dann maximal eine Xonar DX/D1. Aber die Surpreme FX ist eigentlich schon ganz ordentlich. Besser als normaler Onboardsound. Wenn du das System über USB anschließt umgehst du alle Soundkarten in deinem PC.

@topic

Mich ärgert, dass meine Lautsprecher gut klingen. Aber nicht in meinem Zimmer. Verglichen mit dem Klang in unserem sehr kleinen Wohnzimmer, klingen die Boxen in meinem noch kleinerem und tieferen (Deckenhöhe...) Zimmer einfach nur bescheiden...


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2011)

Lee schrieb:
			
		

> Die Xonar DX gibt es nur für PCIe. Die PCI Version ist die Xonar D1. Ja, die unterscheiden sich nur im Steckplatz. Für das C200 lohnt sich nicht unbedingt eine Soundkarte. Und wenn dann maximal eine Xonar DX/D1. Aber die Surpreme FX ist eigentlich schon ganz ordentlich. Besser als normaler Onboardsound. Wenn du das System über USB anschließt umgehst du alle Soundkarten.



alles klar. Dann muss ich mir jetzt also nur die Klinkenstecker kaufen, das C200 so anschließen und dann wird die Supreme genutzt, ja ??

Ist ja klasse, ich liebe mein Mainboard ^^

Deshalb haben meine Kopfhörer vielleicht auch immer so besonders gut geklungen. ^^


----------



## Name vergessen (7. März 2011)

hi,

Also auf der AKG Seite sind alle Kopfhörer beschrieben, ausführlich sogar!

Die Normalen:
AKG Personal Audio

Die Professionellen:
Produkte

greetz
Name vergessen


----------



## b0s (7. März 2011)

Aha! Besten Dank! Ich hatte lediglich die zweite verlinkte Seite gefunden. Da hab ich wohl die Augen nicht weit genug auf gemacht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2011)

Wisst ihr, ob ich einen speziellen Treiber oder ein Tool für die OnBoard-Soundkarte Supreme X-Fi FX brauche ? 

Oder einfach der normale Realtek-Treiber? - Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2011)

Ich glaube die findest du auf der entsprechenden Seite des Mainbaords, oder ?


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2011)

Da habe ich das hier gefunden: VIA Audio Driver V6.0.1.8100

Aber ob der die Supreme FX anspricht, das weiß ich halt nicht, zudem ist der 75MB groß. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (7. März 2011)

Die Supreme FX X-FI bassiert nicht nicht auf nem Realtek Soundchip, sofern es wirklich ne SupremeFX X-FI ist, dann sizt ein Via VT2020 Chip drinne ( aber irgendwie bezweifel ich das Onboard genau das gleiche verbaut wurde wie bei der SupremeFX X-FI ) 

Wieso fragst du eigentlich nach treibern ? Du must zwingend die Asus treiber nehmen, sonst funktionieren die Creative Features nämlich nicht, und die AudioConsole von Creative verweigert ihren dienst wenn du die original Via Treiber nimmst.

Und sooo besonders gut ist die auch nicht, sie ist zwar in der tat besser als ein Onboard Sound, aber kommt nicht an ne echte X-FI ran ( zumindest klingt die nicht besser oder gleichwertig wie ne X-FI Xtreme Music der ersten Serie )


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. März 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, ob ich einen speziellen Treiber oder ein Tool für die OnBoard-Soundkarte Supreme X-Fi FX brauche ?
> 
> Oder einfach der normale Realtek-Treiber? - Ich denke nicht.


 
Für meine Asus Supreme FX 2 X-Fi hatte ich glaube ich 3 Tools gebraucht (Typisch Asus eben  )
Ich habe einen SoundMax Treiber gehabt, einen Creative Treiber und an den Dritten kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Aber ALLE Treiber gibt es auf der Asus Homepage 

Ach ja ... möchtest du die Creative Audio Console nutzen brauchst du einen Aktivierungscode (auf der Treiber DVD) und musst dich Online rechtfertigen. Wann gekauft, Key, E-Mail, ...


----------



## nyso (7. März 2011)

Such mal unter Utilities, da dann ganz unten^^ 
Sollte der Treiber sein.


----------



## Madz (7. März 2011)

Hübie http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/34842-huebie.html war heute bei mir KH testen. Der gute war richtig verblüfft, wie sich Musik anhören kann. 

Sehr schön, wieder jemandem die Au...äh Ohren geöffnet.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. März 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Für meine Asus Supreme FX 2 X-Fi hatte ich glaube ich 3 Tools gebraucht (Typisch Asus eben  )
> Ich habe einen SoundMax Treiber gehabt, einen Creative Treiber und an den Dritten kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Aber ALLE Treiber gibt es auf der Asus Homepage
> 
> Ach ja ... möchtest du die Creative Audio Console nutzen brauchst du einen Aktivierungscode (auf der Treiber DVD) und musst dich Online rechtfertigen. Wann gekauft, Key, E-Mail, ...


 
Die Supreme FX2 ist was ganz anderes, die heist auch nicht X-FI sondern nur SupremeFX2 und diese bassiert auf einem ADI1988B, das komplett ne andere geschichte als die Supreme FX X-FI, unter anderem weil der ADI1988B nur nen Codec Chip im gegensatz zum VIA VT2020 der Supreme FX X-FI welcher ein Soundchip ist. Zudem hat die SupremeFX2 keine Creative Features. Es gibt also nur den Soundmax treiber  

Bei der Supreme FX X-FI kann man sich entscheiden, entweder man nuzt die Via Treiber, kann dann aber die Creative Features nicht nutzen, oder man nuzt die Original Asus treiber welche dann auch mit den Creative Features funktionieren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2011)

Ne, der VIA-Treiber passt nicht zu der Supreme FX...

Um welches Mainboard handelt es sich denn ?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. März 2011)

Zum xten mal *ggg* SupremeFX2 = ADI Chipsatz, Supreme FX X-FI = Via Chipsatz. 

Und die Via Treiber funzen mit der Supreme FX X-FI ich hatte sie ja selbst drauf ! Mit dem ergebniss eben das keine Creative anwendung mit der Karten funktionieren wollte, mit den Asus treibern hingegen lief dann sogar die AudioConsole und co welche ich mit der X-FI Xtreme Music installiert hatte. Im grunde sind die Asus treiber auch nur die Via treiber, nur mit ein paar änderungen die es erlauben das die Creative Software diese als X-FI erkennt. 

Ich hab übrigends das Asus Maximus Formula 3 mit der externen Supreme FX X-FI.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. März 2011)

Danke für die Information, ich hatte auf der ASUS-Seite einen Via-Treiber für Audio gefunden, wusste ja aber nicht, dass das auch der Richtige ist. Soll ich den Realtek-Treiber jetzt deinstallieren und dafür den Viatreiber nutzen ? Bzw. Brauche ich noch etwas zum Via-Treiber ?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. März 2011)

OK, danke für die Erklärung. Bei einem Maximus Extreme und Rampage 2 Extreme kann man da leicht durcheinander kommen. Auf dem Rampage leuchtet die Soundkarte ja auch mit Supreme FX X-Fi ... hatte Tomaten auf den Augen


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. März 2011)

Lade jetzt gerade den Via-Treiber von der ASUS-Seite herunter. Ich hoffe, das klappt auch alles so, wie gedacht. Alles soll wie vorher laufen, bloß besserer Sound ^^

Aber nochmal zur Frage: Muss ich den Realtek-Treiber vorher deinstallieren ???


----------



## Gast12348 (8. März 2011)

Wie hast du das eigentlich geschaft Realtek treiber für nen Via Soundchip zu installieren  und ja die sollten raus, allerdings bezweifel ich das du Soundtreiber meinst.


----------



## hydro (8. März 2011)

Hab ein analoges Problem, mein Plattenspieler ist plötzlich ohne erkennbaren Grund leiser geworden und klingt irgendwie "kraftlos" bzw. erst bei hoher Verstärkung wieder gut. Kann es am integrierten Phono liegen, dass der eine Macke hat?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. März 2011)

In Erfurt arbeitet man noch mit Vinyl schön schön 

Die Masse hängt mit am Verstärker?


----------



## hydro (8. März 2011)

Wies aussieht hat der nichmal eine Masseschraube... war aber auch die letzten 23Jahre nicht geerdet.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. März 2011)

Schon mal an einem anderen Anschluss versucht?


----------



## hydro (8. März 2011)

Kein Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Anschlüssen.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. März 2011)

Nadel verstaubt ? Anpressdruck der Nadel evt verändert ? Nadel noch okay ?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. März 2011)

Hatte ich auch mal das die Spitze der Nadel abgebrochen war


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2011)

Entweder hat der integrierte PhonoPre den Geist aufgegeben (dann würde es deutlich leiser und verzerrt klingen) oder die Nadel hat einen weg bekommen (kann je nach dem wie die Nadel beschädigt ist ganz unterschiedliche Auswirkungen haben).


----------



## AeroX (8. März 2011)

Guten abend, jungs 

Ich hab mal eben ne frage um nicht einen extra thread zu eröffnen. Habe hier eine 2.1 system von speedlink stehen. Das ist i.wie extrem schlecht abgeschmiermt. Meine handy liegt hier auf den tisch und ich guck damit ein bisschen im internet (apps undso) und man hört als diesen ton aus den boxen raus. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Jetzt zu meiner frage: Kann ich dagegen was tun um die abschiermung zu verbessern? Das stört mich nämlich ungemein... 

Danke schonmal!

mfg


----------



## hydro (8. März 2011)

Also es ist wirklich nur leiser geworden, muss halt für den selben Klang etwas mehr einstellen. Warum geht eine Nadel kaputt beim spielen, somal sie noch ziemlich neu ist? Mal die Tage schaun, das AT95 war eh nur Übergang, wäre aber schwach wenn es wirklich kaputt sein sollte.


----------



## Bier (8. März 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Guten abend, jungs
> 
> Ich hab mal eben ne frage um nicht einen extra thread zu eröffnen. Habe hier eine 2.1 system von speedlink stehen. Das ist i.wie extrem schlecht abgeschmiermt. Meine handy liegt hier auf den tisch und ich guck damit ein bisschen im internet (apps undso) und man hört als diesen ton aus den boxen raus. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Jetzt zu meiner frage: Kann ich dagegen was tun um die abschiermung zu verbessern? Das stört mich nämlich ungemein...
> 
> ...



Kannste nix gegen machen, außer das Handy weiter weglegen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2011)

Wenn es nur leiser geworden ist und nicht sonst irgendwie verzerrt klingt würde ich die Nadel als Fehlerquelle erstmal ausschließen. Entweder ist die Verstärkersektion des eingebauten Phono-Vorverstärkers hin (aber der RIAA-Teil funktioniert noch) oder am Verstärker selbst ist irgendwas hinüber.


----------



## AeroX (8. März 2011)

Ehrlich nicht?  nee..  Wenn ich mirn neues kaufe, worauf muss ich achten damit das gut abgeschiermt ist? Gibts da was, was auf der verpackung steht, die da was aussagt? 

mfg


----------



## Bier (8. März 2011)

Ich wüsste nicht, dass das auf ner Verpackung steht.
Manche Systeme sind halt anfälliger als andere.
Außerdem müsste man wissen, was genau du willst, wofür du es brauchst und wie viel du investieren kannst/willst.
Aber mach am besten eben ein neues Thema auf


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2011)

Ein neues was? Handy? Lautsprechersystem? Das Problem wirst du damit nicht wegbekommen, Abschirmung nützt bei den Handy-Frequenzen nix, das gepiepe hört man bei allen Lautsprechern wenn das Handy nah genug daneben liegt. Die Störgeräusche werden ja nicht direkt in die Membran induziert sondern schon ins Signalkabel.


----------



## AeroX (8. März 2011)

Ein neues handy nicht  Wenn dann lautsprechersystem. Ich habe das system was hier steht erst seit letzter woche. Könnte es theoretisch auch noch zurückgeben.. Habe dafür 40 hingelegt. 50€ hätte ich wohl insgesamt ausgeben können. Hättet ihr da was für mich? 
Zuhaus hab ich ein logitech x540 stehn, die ist wesentlich besser abgeschiermt als dieses speedlink teil hier..

mfg


----------



## Madz (8. März 2011)

Ja, zurückgeben, die 50e einstecken und so lange sparen, bis du ~600€ hast. Die steckst du dann in ordentliches Einsteigerhifi.

Dazu möchte ich gerne John Ruskin zitieren:

„E





> s gibt kaum etwas auf dieser Welt, das nicht irgend jemand ein wenig schlechter machen und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte, und die Menschen, die sich nur am Preis orientieren, werden die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften. Es ist unklug, zu viel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch schlechter, zu wenig zu bezahlen. Wenn Sie zu viel bezahlen, verlieren Sie etwas Geld. Das ist alles. Wenn Sie dagegen zu wenig bezahlen, verlieren Sie manchmal alles, da der gekaufte Gegenstand die ihm zugedachte Aufgabe nicht erfüllen kann. Das Gesetz der Wirtschaft verbietet es, für wenig Geld viel Wert zu erhalten. Nehmen Sie das niedrigste Angebot an, müssen Sie für das Risiko, das Sie eingehen, etwas hinzurechnen. Und wenn Sie das tun, dann haben Sie auch genug Geld, um für etwas Besseres zu bezahlen.“


----------



## Gast12348 (8. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ein neues was? Handy? Lautsprechersystem? Das Problem wirst du damit nicht wegbekommen, Abschirmung nützt bei den Handy-Frequenzen nix, das gepiepe hört man bei allen Lautsprechern wenn das Handy nah genug daneben liegt. Die Störgeräusche werden ja nicht direkt in die Membran induziert sondern schon ins Signalkabel.


 
Nicht ins Signal kabel, sonder der vorverstärker fängt die auf, aber das hatten wir doch vor einigen Tagen erst, hab da in dem thread auch was genauer dazu geschrieben. 
Hier der Thread 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/142162-stoergeraeusche-vom-handy.html


----------



## AeroX (8. März 2011)

Na, 600 tacken wollt ich nicht ausgeben. Ich bin ja soweit ganz zufrieden nur das mit der abschiermung fuckt ab


----------



## Madz (8. März 2011)

Ist dir überhaupt bewusst wie langlebig hochwertige Lautsprecher sind?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2011)

> Nicht ins Signal kabel, sonder der vorverstärker fängt die auf,



Da hast du natürlich recht, schande über mich  Aber ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das auch das (üblicherweise) ungeschirmte LS-Kabel diese Störungen aufnimmt wenns der PreAmp nicht tut ^^



> Ja, zurückgeben, die 50e einstecken und so lange sparen, bis du ~600€ hast. Die steckst du dann in ordentliches Einsteigerhifi.



 Köstlich deine Vorschläge ^^

Da kauft sich jemand für 40€ ein Lautsprechersystem und du empfiehlst ihm 600 in die Hand zu nehmen. Zu geil!


----------



## Madz (8. März 2011)

Ich sagte nicht "sofort" kaufen, sondern sparen.  Qualität kostet eben Geld.


Wer das Geld hat 50€ in Mist zu pumpen, der kann auf Dauer auch 600€ für was ordentliches ausgeben, auch wenn es aufgrund eines kleinen Einkommens vielleicht einiges länger bis zur Anschaffung dauert. Geht mir ja genauso.


----------



## AeroX (8. März 2011)

Na klar kostet qualität keine frage  Und ja ich bin mir bewusst wie lange hochwertige lautsprecher halten 

Hatte nur gefragt, ob es bessere in der preisregion gibt, die evtl eine besser abschiermung hätten..


----------



## Bier (8. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht "sofort" kaufen, sondern sparen.  Qualität kostet eben Geld.
> 
> 
> Wer das Geld hat 50€ in Mist zu pumpen, der kann auf Dauer auch 600€ für was ordentliches ausgeben, auch wenn es aufgrund eines kleinen Einkommens vielleicht einiges länger bis zur Anschaffung dauert. Geht mir ja genauso.


 
Und in der Zwischenzeit gar nichts haben??
Stell dir vor er ist vllt Schüler (?) und muss für 600€ (wenn er zwischenzeitlich auch mal Geld für andere Sachen ausgibt) mehr als ein oder zwei Jahre Sparen.


----------



## Madz (8. März 2011)

Für meine Anlage musste ich auch auch lange sparen. Hätte ich nicht noch mein CEM gehabt, wäre ich lieber erstmal nur mit MP3 Player oder eben ganz ohne SOund ausgekommen, ehe ich nochmal Kohle in Schrott stecke.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2011)

Ganz auf Sound verzichten? Würde für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage kommen, ich kann ohne Musik nicht leben. Also hab ich mir erstmal billige LS (Magnat Monitor 220) gekauft bis ich mir meine jetzigen leisten konnte. Klar sind die auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schuss, aber mehr wäre in meinem Raum Overkill.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. März 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich beneide ich schon fast leute die nicht so hohe ansprüche stellen, das versenkt man wenigst keine unmengen an Kohle in die Anlage so wie manch einer hier ( mich eingeschlossen ) 

Jeder hat halt andere ansprüche, und jeder hat andere prioritäten wo sein geld hinfliesst. Zumal wir wissen ja nichtmal wie sein Hörerraum aussieht, 600e equipment nüzt auch nix wenns nicht ausgereizt werden kann.


----------



## Madz (8. März 2011)

Deswegen sagte ich ja "Mp3 Player". In meinem Leben habe ich schon viel zuviel Geld in Mist versenkt, damit ist schon seit einiger Zeit Schluss. Lieber wird so lange eisern gespart, bis etwas wirklich gutes gekauft werden kann, oder ich verzichte darauf.

Dabei ist es egal worum es geht. Haushaltsgeräte, Hifi, Werkzeug. Lieber warten und ordentlich kaufen. Nur bei Dingen, die ich sofort und _*wirklich*_ brauche, mache ich gezwungenermaßen eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. März 2011)

ohje ohje

na 50€ sind auch keine unmengen an Geld, die kann man auch mal investieren wenn man nur was kleines billiges brauch bis man dann die möglichkeit hat auch mal was teures zu kaufen. 

Jeder wie er mag, nur gleich nen 600€ system aufschwätzen halt ich auch fehl am platz wenn nach nem 50€ system gefragt wird, das man vieleicht sagt leg nochmal 50€ drauf und kauf Aktiv Monitore wär was anderes, aber gleich 600€ zeug empfehlen, ich weis ja nicht.


----------



## AeroX (8. März 2011)

> Also ganz ehrlich beneide ich schon fast leute die nicht so hohe ansprüche stellen, das versenkt man wenigst keine unmengen an Kohle in die Anlage so wie manch einer hier ( mich eingeschlossen )
> 
> Jeder hat halt andere ansprüche, und jeder hat andere prioritäten wo sein geld hinfliesst. Zumal wir wissen ja nichtmal wie sein Hörerraum aussieht, 600e equipment nüzt auch nix wenns nicht ausgereizt werden kann.




Was heißt hohe ansprüche, ich glaube ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts sonderliches besser gehört als die anlage von einem kumpel (z5500 von logitech) deshalb kann ich nix dazu sagen, würde ja auch ziemlich gern ne bessere anlage haben, aber bis reicht mir mein x540  Und eisern sparen tue ich für mein motorrad deshalb sind 600e dafür zurzeit nicht drin... 

mfg


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. März 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Wie hast du das eigentlich geschaft Realtek treiber für nen Via Soundchip zu installieren  und ja die sollten raus, allerdings bezweifel ich das du Soundtreiber meinst.


 
Keine Ahnung 

Da skann ich dir nicht beantworten, läuft aber auhc ohne nen Realtek-Treiber ^^

Wurde der Via-Treiber eig. auch per von mir vor 2 tagen gemachten BIOS-Update schon mitinstalliert ?


----------



## Madz (8. März 2011)

> kauf Aktiv Monitore wär was anderes, aber gleich 600€ zeug empfehlen, ich weis ja nicht.


Oder erstmal so. Ich sagte ja "auf Dauer". Für erstmal was anderes kann man auch Nahfelder kaufen, aber dies ist natürlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.

@ Aerox

Dir kommen meine Ansichten vielleicht auch überzogen vor, aber diese sind nur die Summe aus 15 Jahren Erfahrung im Kauf minderwertiger Soundhardware. Meine Anlage ist bei weitem nicht das Beste, was man für Geld kaufen kann, aber besser als alle Geräte, die ich bisher hatte und dabei preislich noch deutlich günstiger, als der der Mist, den ich in der vergangenen Dekade angeschafft habe.

Wer billig kauft, kauft eben meistens zweimal. Bei mehr als 1500€ tut das verdammt weh.


----------



## AeroX (8. März 2011)

Naja überzogen villt nicht, aber für mich zurzeit nicht erschwinglich. Wie gesagt mir reicht bis jetzt mein x540, deshalb bin ich nicht bereit so viel auszugeben  Glaube dir ja das das einen wesentlich besseren klang usw hat, aber naja.  & das ist erst mein 2tes soundsystem, deshalb hab ich noch keine 1,5k weggeballert


----------



## Gast12348 (8. März 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Was heißt hohe ansprüche, ich glaube ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts sonderliches besser gehört als die anlage von einem kumpel (z5500 von logitech) deshalb kann ich nix dazu sagen, würde ja auch ziemlich gern ne bessere anlage haben, aber bis reicht mir mein x540  Und eisern sparen tue ich für mein motorrad deshalb sind 600e dafür zurzeit nicht drin...
> 
> mfg


 
Genau das mein ich, bei mir war der "fehler" das ich bereits mit 12 schon ne ziemlich Potente und gute Anlage hatte, ansprüche steigen, was dazu führt das ich jetz mittlerweile mehrere Tausend in mein equipment versenkt hab. 

@Mirror also mit nem BiosUpdate treiber installieren ist schon unmöglich


----------



## Madz (8. März 2011)

Dann möchte ich dir wenigstens den Kauf eines Hifi Kopfhörers, wie beispielsweise dem AKG K601 (gibt noch andere gute Modelle) ans Herz legen.

Damit bekommst du für runde 150€ den Klang einer Anlage, die gerne zwischen 800 und 1000€ anzusiedeln ist.  Und wenn dir selbst das zu teuer ist, bekommst du für die 50€ des Logibrüllsystems einen AKG K530 Kopfhörer, der ebenfalls deutlich besser klingt. 



> deshalb hab ich noch keine 1,5k weggeballert


Es war grob überschlagen _deutlich_ mehr.


----------



## AeroX (8. März 2011)

Danke! Weiß deinen Rat zu schätzen. 

Werde mal sehn was sich da machen lässt  

Danke erstmal für die aufklärung  

MfG


----------



## thysol (8. März 2011)

Kann ich einen 32 Ohm Kopfhoerer an den Kopfhoerer-Verstaerker meiner Asus Xonar Essence STX anschliessen oder wuerde der dann gebraten?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2011)

Kannst du dran anschließen, solltest nur den Verstärkungsgrad auf die niedrigste Stufe stellen und mit dem Volume-Regler vorsichtig sein. Wenn der Kopfhörer verzerrt, hört man das, und da sollte man dann wieder leiser stellen


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

Welche sind eigentlich die besten Kopfhörer bis 200/250€, die ich an den Sandisk Sansa Clip + UND an den Denon AVR 1911 anschließen kann?


----------



## iceman650 (8. März 2011)

Am "besten" gibt es beim Klang nicht. Da musst du definitiv selbst entscheiden, was für dich am besten ist.
Bügelkopfhörer oder InEar?

Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

Bügel, wie die K601 oder K701. Ich mag es aber nicht so analytisch, lieber etwas mehr wumms^^ Ich verzichte auch mal auf ein Detail, wenn ich dafür mehr Spaß habe beim Hören.


----------



## iceman650 (8. März 2011)

Ok, da bieten sich an:

Shure SRH840
Audio-Technica ATH-M50
Sennheiser HD25  (Ohraufliegend - keinesfalls den HD25-SP kaufen)
Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 32Ohm
Beyerdynamic DT1350 (Ohraufliegend)

Allerdings solltest du hier Probe hören, Kopfhörer polarisieren oft. So ist auch hier keiner dabei, der jedem gefällt.


Mfg, ice


----------



## hydro (8. März 2011)

Beyer dt770 edition oder denon ah d2000, die sollten deinen geschmack ganz gut treffen. Der beyer geht auf jedenfall am mobilen beim denon musst du mal testen ob es dir reicht.


----------



## iceman650 (8. März 2011)

Der Denon ist aber halboffen, also hört man noch relativ gut, was um einen rum passiert, und das halte ich bei mobilen Kopfhörern für eher nachteilig, auch weil man damit das Gehör mehr belastet, wenn man die Lautstärke der Umgebung anpasst.

Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

Hm, das finde ich ehrlichgesagt sehr gut.

Habe zwei Kinder, und wenn ich abends spiele mit Kopfhörern auf höre ich nicht, wenn eine der beiden Mäuse weint. Und Mobil brauche ich sie für die Bahn, da höre ich gerne die Ansagen. Die Denon gefallen mir auf jeden Fall sehr sehr gut, danke für den Tipp! Muss ich im Hinterkopf behalten und bei Gelegenheit Probe hören^^


----------



## Lee (8. März 2011)

2 Gründe gegen (halb)offene KH´s in der Bahn:
1. Auf absehbare Zeit ein Gehörschaden
2. Sitznachbarn hören mit

Selbst wenn einem 2. egal sein sollte, das eigene Gehör würde ich nicht aufs Spiel setzen. Lieber 2 Kopfhörer kaufen, einen für zu Hause, einen für Unterwegs, und auf Dauer mehr davon haben.
Ein KH für Unterwegs sollte einfach eine gute Abschirmung haben. Alternativ kann man mit einem (halb)offenem KH die Lautstärke einfach niedrig belassen, aber ob das dann noch Spaß macht?


----------



## Sync (8. März 2011)

der denon AH D 2000 wird als geschlossener verkauft, hat aber öffnungen, dennoch emfpinde ich sie nicht so wie halboffene. es kommt weniger nach außen mE und auch weniger außengeräusche rein.
Oft hängt der Denon in den bekannten Märkten für 349eu


----------



## hydro (9. März 2011)

Der Dt770 hat auch öffnungen, ist aber geschlossen. Isoliert zwar nicht wie Oropax, aber auf normaler Lautstärke kommt fast nichts nach außen. Der Denon wird denke mal so ähnlich sein.
Bei Redcoon gibts ihn fuer 237€ inc Versand.


----------



## Sync (9. März 2011)

also ich habe ihn ne Zeit angehört und bin überzeugt. Zu hause habe ich AKG K 272 HD und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Allerdings werde ich mir den Denon anschaffen um "Spaß" beim Musik hören zu haben. Der Akg wird bei mir eigtl eher für die "ruhigen" Sachen eingesetzt ist halt sehr neutral. die Beyer Dt 770 durfte ich schon einmal hören war aber im Gegensatz zum Denon gar nichts für mich. der Denon macht einfach viel mehr Spaß.. 
aber ist halt immer subjektiv. Höre ihn dir erst einmal an. Es gibt ja im Netz 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht, das kann man auch nutzen


----------



## Ecle (9. März 2011)

Ich kann den Shure SRH440 empfehlen (oder 840). Die sind sehr gut isoliert und klingen glasklar.
Sehr neutral. Für manche vielleicht zu wenig Bass.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. März 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären was FlexiJack ist ... ich habe zwar in Google nun eine Handvoll Bilder dazu gesehen aber so richtig schlau werde ich da nicht daraus.


----------



## Name vergessen (9. März 2011)

hi,

Ein Anschluss für mehrere Eingänge, Line in oder Mic in

greetz
Name vergessen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. März 2011)

Ach so, wie bei manchen Laptops. So eine Kombination aus 3,5mm Klinke Mic in und oder Line in. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Sync (9. März 2011)

Was meint ihr?
Ich hab mit eigtl Magnat Quantum 607 bestellt.. doch nach 2 Wochen bekomme ich ne mail, dass die lieferung sich um weiteres verzögern wird um mehrere wochen.
Mir wurden für weniger geld natürlich Quantum 605 angeboten.

Hab gelesen, dass die unterschiede nicht so groß sein sollen..hat sonst noch wer erfahrung mit denen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. März 2011)

Ich würde dir raten zu den Q605ern zu greifen. Die Q607 haben einen deutlich angehobenen Grunton (80-120Hz). Die Q605 ist dagegen sehr ausgeglichen und klingt viel homogener.


----------



## Sync (9. März 2011)

alles klar. dann bestell ich die q605 mal. die q607 hatte ich ja schon hier zum hören und haben mir sehr gefallen.
Wenn die 605 dabei noch "besser" klingen soll und billiger ist  warum nicht.
danke


----------



## iceman650 (9. März 2011)

Nicht besser, sondern neutraler.
Kann sein, dass dir die Q607 besser gefallen als die Q605.
Die haben halt mehr Mid/Oberbass.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (9. März 2011)

deswegen "besser" die gänsefüschen.
ich lass sie erstmal kommen und schicke sie, wenn sie mir doch nicht gefallen sollten wieder zurück.
morgen kommt erstmal mein denon ah d2000 *wieeinkleineskindfreu*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. März 2011)

Macht mir nicht schon wieder lust drauf, neue HiFi-Technik zu kaufen ^^ ich wollte jetzt erstmal die nächsten Monate nurnoch in TOnträger investieren...aber wenn man hier pber eure Kaufwut liest...


----------



## hydro (9. März 2011)

Beste Technik bringt aber nix ohne Sachen die man damit abspielen kann.  Und immer das selbe hören wird irgendwann auch langweilig. Wobei ich sagen muss momentan gibts nicht soooo viel, was mich auf Vinyl reitzen würde. :<


----------



## b0s (9. März 2011)

Ich war übrigens gestern mal im Saturn um deren KH auswahl zu begutachten und erhöhren. Leider hatten sie als einzige "interessante" (=hörenswerte) Modelle AKGs 272 HD und Q 702 da. Der hochwertigste anwesende Sennheiser war ein HD 448, welcher gegen die AKGs wie mit Watte ausgestopft klang...

Zwischen AKGs 272 und 702 waren eindeutige Unterschiede heraushörbar, allerdings keine riesengroßen. Es waren eher Feinheiten und ich hatte das Gefühl sie klingen vom Gesamtkonzept nicht grundverschieden, hatten aber gerade was die Bassgitarre angeht unterschiedliche betonungen oder ausprägungen (Konnte mich in der kurzen Testzeit nicht auf das gesamte Tonspektrum konzentrieren).
Da ich allerdings kurz vor Ladenschluss da war ergo wenig Zeit und keine Vielzahl an Songvergleichen möglich, kann ich kein echtes Fazit fassen. Sehr wohl kann ich aber sagen, dass mir auch der 272 HD bereits gut gefallen hat (der Q 702 war für mich angesichts des Preises ohnehin eher ein Ausblick in welche Richtung der Ton geht bei über 200 € (Vgl. K 701)).

Vom Tragekomfort find ich AKGs "Aufhängung" prinzipiell superb, absolut klasse, passt sich richtig gut an. Die sehr großen Ohrmuscheln des Q702 haben mir allerdings besser gefallen als die kleineren des 272 HD. Da ich ständig zwischen den KH gewechselt hab, sagt das allerdings nichts über den Langzeittragekomfort aus.


----------



## Sync (9. März 2011)

hab auch den AKG 272 HD.. seit dem ich den habe setze ich beim hören nich mehr so wie damals auf "je tiefer desto besser klingt es". Dennoch habe ich mir heute den Denon AH D2000 bestellt um "Spaß" beim hören zu haben.
im MM hing neben dem Denon noch son "monster beats by dr. dre" son schrott hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. mehr geld für lifestyle geräte kann man ja schon nicht mehr ausgeben, fast so ne abzocke wie das iphone


----------



## Madz (9. März 2011)

> Der hochwertigste anwesende Sennheiser war ein HD 448, welcher gegen die AKGs wie mit Watte ausgestopft klang...


Das wird mit steigendem Preis auch nicht viel besser. Allerdings kann ich dies nur bis zum HD 598 beurteilen.


----------



## TAZ (9. März 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Zwischen AKGs 272 und 702 waren eindeutige Unterschiede heraushörbar, allerdings keine riesengroßen. Es waren eher Feinheiten und ich hatte das Gefühl sie klingen vom Gesamtkonzept nicht grundverschieden, hatten aber gerade was die Bassgitarre angeht unterschiedliche betonungen oder ausprägungen (Konnte mich in der kurzen Testzeit nicht auf das gesamte Tonspektrum konzentrieren).
> Da ich allerdings kurz vor Ladenschluss da war ergo wenig Zeit und keine Vielzahl an Songvergleichen möglich, kann ich kein echtes Fazit fassen. Sehr wohl kann ich aber sagen, dass mir auch der 272 HD bereits gut gefallen hat (der Q 702 war für mich angesichts des Preises ohnehin eher ein Ausblick in welche Richtung der Ton geht bei über 200 € (Vgl. K 701)).
> 
> Vom Tragekomfort find ich AKGs "Aufhängung" prinzipiell superb, absolut klasse, passt sich richtig gut an. Die sehr großen Ohrmuscheln des Q702 haben mir allerdings besser gefallen als die kleineren des 272 HD. Da ich ständig zwischen den KH gewechselt hab, sagt das allerdings nichts über den Langzeittragekomfort aus.




Nachdem was ich gelesen habe, gehen die Meinungen in die Richtung dass die K 272/242 schon so auf 80% an die K701/Q702 rankommen, insofern man es in % ausdrücken will. 
An den K 272 HD passen die Ohrmuscheln vom Beyerdynamic DT 770, wobei man da auch gucken müsste welche den Charackter vom 272 nicht verfälschen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. März 2011)

Naja, HD600 und HD650 sind da schon deutlich besser als die kleineren Sennis, einen Kopfhörerverstärker vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Sync (9. März 2011)

naja größter unterschied ist wohl, dass der K701/Q702 "sanfter" nicht so "drückend" klingt, da er ja offen ist. der bass wird nicht so wie beim 272 gedrückt sondern ordnet sich wohl besser in den "raum" ein.. je nachdem was man mehr mag. Aber wenn man nen KH mit genug bass sucht, guckt man nicht bei Akg... man liest ja oft "der akg hat ja nichts drauf, kein bass, mega arm" 

Wobei du nicht alleine bei saturn testen solltest, dort stören besonders beim Q702/K701 die umgebungsgeräusche und in keinem saturn ist es leise  vll abeim saturn all ja..
vll hast du deswegen kaum unterschiede gehört oder eben nicht gehört


----------



## Madz (9. März 2011)

> "der akg hat ja nichts drauf, kein bass, mega arm"


Das kommt meistens von Brüllwürfelusern. Für die ist der Klang erst einmal ungewohnt, aber nach einiger Gewöhnungszeit wissen sie die Neutralität oft zu schätzen. Und Bass kann auch ein AKG K701, die passende Aufnahme vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## hydro (9. März 2011)

> Und Bass kann auch ein AKG K701, die passende Aufnahme vorrausgesetzt.



Lass mal deinen AKG das Lied spielen: YouTube - Heckmann - Mushroom Man (Ji-Fi Remix) Und wenn du iiiiiirgendwann mal in die Gelegenheit kommst, lass es mal einen geschlossene KH ala 770pro oder denon ah 2000 spielen. 

Es ist einfach Geschmack und Musikstilabhängig was für einen richtig ist. Mir wär der K701 auch nichts, zmd. für elektro, auch wenn er ein super KH ist.


----------



## Sync (9. März 2011)

son brüllwürfelfreak kenn ich.. ist sogar ein guter kumpel. hat sich nen sub ins auto gebaut.. es drönht einfach nur, alles wackelt. die höhen verschwinden.. man kann die lieder nur noch an den vibrationen herausfinden.. wenn ich länger mit dem fahre, bewerb ich mich bei wetten dass "kann lieder per vibration erkennen" 

ich meinte zu ihm "das ist doch nicht mehr schön, man hört ja nichts mehr"
er " das ist doch gerade das geile, alles am wackeln"
nunja.. da setz ich mir lieber meine akgs auf...

was haltet ihr vom Denon PMA-735R ?! habe gelesen, dass die älteren denons probleme machen können. dass sie von alleine zwischen den eingängen hin und herschalten. ? hat jemand erfahrung?


----------



## thysol (9. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Kannst du dran anschließen, solltest nur den Verstärkungsgrad auf die niedrigste Stufe stellen und mit dem Volume-Regler vorsichtig sein. Wenn der Kopfhörer verzerrt, hört man das, und da sollte man dann wieder leiser stellen


 
Ah, ok danke. Dann kann ich ja im Prinzip so gut wie jeden KH an die Asus Xonar Essence STX anschliessen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. März 2011)

> was haltet ihr vom Denon PMA-735R ?! habe gelesen, dass die älteren denons probleme machen können. dass sie von alleine zwischen den eingängen hin und herschalten. ? hat jemand erfahrung?



So alt ist der PMA-735R garnicht, ist die vorvorletzte Baureihe, war also vor PMA-500AE, PMA-700AE etc. aktuell.
Der PMa-735R ist ein grundsolider Verstärker, mit dem macht man eigentlich nix falsch. Die von dir beschriebene Problematik hat man tatsächlich in seltenen Fällen bei Denon-Verstärkern, egal welchen Alters. Wenn das bei dem von dir favorisierten Gerät der Fall sein sollte ist es aber kein Problem den fehlerhaften Schalter tauschen zu lassen. Aber allzu häufig ist der Fehler nicht.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. März 2011)

Gibt es Firmen die extra LS für Elektro Musik herstellen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. März 2011)

Nein, ist ja auch Blödsinn, was bspw. für Rock/Pop gut ist, kann auch bei Elektromusik gut sein. Viel wichtiger als das bevorzugte Musikgenre ist der eigene Hörgeschmack. Dafür solltest du dir einfach mal verschiedene Lautsprecher mit deinen CDs anhören.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. März 2011)

Das wäre halt dann das


----------



## Lee (10. März 2011)

Oh man, der K701 klingt am Notebook Onboard einfach nur erbärmlich im Vergleich zur Essence...

Ich glaub ich werd mir wohl nen FiiO E7 bestellen. Gefällt mir echt gut das Gerät. Damit sollte ich auch den KH auch mal am Notebook benutzen können.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

Gibt es nicht von Asus jetzt eine Xonar STX als USB fürs Notebook? Vielleicht wäre das was für dich^^


----------



## TAZ (10. März 2011)

Naja der FiiO E7 kostet aber nur um die 75€ und ist außerdem etwas kleiner und universeller (nämlich auch als Kopfhörerverstärker) nutzbar.


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2011)

Die Essence One ist aber noch nicht verfügbar .


----------



## Sync (10. März 2011)

Paps neues Spielzeug ist da!! Magnat Quantum 605 DD DHL FTW!!
meine denon Ah d 2000 sind mit hermes unterwegs..hoffe die kommen heute noch.. xD


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> son brüllwürfelfreak kenn ich.. ist sogar ein guter kumpel. hat sich nen sub ins auto gebaut.. es drönht einfach nur, alles wackelt. die höhen verschwinden.. man kann die lieder nur noch an den vibrationen herausfinden.. wenn ich länger mit dem fahre, bewerb ich mich bei wetten dass "kann lieder per vibration erkennen"
> 
> ich meinte zu ihm "das ist doch nicht mehr schön, man hört ja nichts mehr"
> er " das ist doch gerade das geile, alles am wackeln"
> nunja.. da setz ich mir lieber meine akgs auf...



Furchtbar, mit Genuss hat das jedenfalls nichts mehr zu tun



> was haltet ihr vom Denon PMA-735R ?! habe gelesen, dass die älteren denons probleme machen können. dass sie von alleine zwischen den eingängen hin und herschalten. ? hat jemand erfahrung?




Denke nicht das die arge Probleme machen, sowas habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört. 
Falls es dich interessiert, habe gerade den PMA 560 zu verkaufen^^ Der ist aber noch ein paar Jahre älter
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...-560-denon-tu-660-t-flight-stick-hotas-x.html




Sync schrieb:


> Paps neues Spielzeug ist da!! Magnat Quantum 605 DD DHL FTW!!
> meine denon Ah d 2000 sind mit hermes unterwegs..hoffe die kommen heute noch.. xD


 
Na dann viel Spaß

Neid


----------



## Lee (10. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht von Asus jetzt eine Xonar STX als USB fürs Notebook? Vielleicht wäre das was für dich^^


 
Ja, das wäre was für mich, wenn ich im HTPC nicht schon eine Essence hätte. Hätte ich das damals gewusst, hätte ich mir die gar nicht erst gekauft, sondern wäre bei der externen Lösung geblieben.
Jetzt aber dazu nochmal eine, wahrscheinlich um die 200€ teure, Essence One zu kaufen, lohnt sich nicht. So oft bin ich jetzt auch nicht  länger weg.

Wenn der FiiO da ist schreib ich vielleicht was kurzes dazu. Vielleicht aber auch nicht, mal schaun.

@Sync 
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit den tollen Sachen ;D


----------



## Sync (10. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Furchtbar, mit Genuss hat das jedenfalls nichts mehr zu tun


 
ja finde ich auch.. nunja wie er will



nyso schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß
> 
> Neid





Lee schrieb:


> @Sync
> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit den tollen Sachen ;D



Danke danke  ja die quantum haben sich echt gelohnt.. und der denon ist auch da 

falls jemand sehen will.. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-63.html#post2778505

und der Denon nimmt den Platz neben meinen AKG 272 HD ein 



nyso schrieb:


> Denke nicht das die arge Probleme machen, sowas habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört.
> Falls es dich interessiert, habe gerade den PMA 560 zu verkaufen^^ Der ist aber noch ein paar Jahre älter
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ve...k-hotas-x.html



ok ich guck mal  im moment läuft ein Onkyo TX-7730


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

Die Quantum und der Denon sind echt lecker, das Neid war echt nicht übertrieben

Ich hab ja die Monitor Supreme 1000 und ein Speedlink Medusa 5.1
Aber wenigstens einen besseren Verstärker


----------



## Sync (10. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Die Quantum und der Denon sind echt lecker, das Neid war echt nicht übertrieben
> 
> Ich hab ja die Monitor Supreme 1000 und ein Speedlink Medusa 5.1
> Aber wenigstens einen besseren Verstärker



haha xD hab fürn pc die z5500... im gegensatz zu den magnat echte plastikdinger xD aber für filme nutz ich auf jeden fall die weiter..surround muss sein.. und mein geld ist ja bei dem zeugs heute erstmal flöten gegangen 
mein Medusa Stereo hat sich gestern verabschieded... spuckt nix mehr aus


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

War wohl beleidigt
Oder eingeschüchtert, von den Denon


----------



## hydro (10. März 2011)

> Oder eingeschüchtert, von den Denon


Wieso, ist doch ein krasse Gamer-Headset?! 
Viel Spaß mit den Q605, hätte die auch gern gehabt, aber StandLS für mein Zimmerchen wäre etwas übertrieben. 

Edit: Unsere Avatare machen echt was her!


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

Jo, nur andere sind sicherlich oft irritiert


----------



## iceman650 (10. März 2011)

Jep 
Anonymous ist nice 

hydro, kannst du verglichen mit etwas anderem etwas zu deinen Neugeräten sagen?


Mfg, ice


----------



## hydro (10. März 2011)

Welche Neugeräte meinst du? Ich hab nicht viel Neues, außer Sachen die hier schon Reviewed wurden.


----------



## iceman650 (10. März 2011)

Q605 und AH D2000 meinte ich.
Aber natürlich erst, wenn du dich an den Sound gewöhnt hast und einige Vergleiche ziehen kannst.

Mfg, ice


----------



## TAZ (10. März 2011)

Sync war der mit den neuen Geräten.


----------



## iceman650 (10. März 2011)

<-Das ist alles was ich zu mir grade sagen kann...
Sorry, ich meinte natürlich Sync.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (10. März 2011)

xD 

ja den denon könnte ich mit meinem AKG vergleichen..wobei eigtl klar sein wird in welche richtungen beide gehen. mach ich mal aber trotzdem.
die magnat..nunja.. gegen logitech z5500?! 

ich machs einfach mal


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. März 2011)

Glückwunsch zu den neuen Quantums! Ich hoffe du bist zufrieden mit ihnen und wirst lange deinen Spaß an ihnen haben.


----------



## Sync (10. März 2011)

danke danke..ja höre schon dauerhaft 
wenn es gleich ruhig im haus sein muss, setz ich die denon auf


----------



## sipsap (10. März 2011)

so war gestern mal wieder im örtlichen MM kopfhörer probehören. dabei waren:

ah-d1100
ah-d2000
ah-a100
ah-d5000
ah-d7000
akg 701

faszinierender weise hingen alle bis auf ah-d2000 und ah-a100 an deren soundwand. echt unglaublich 
wieso die nicht eine etage höher im hifi-raum an den 2k-plus amps/cdplayer hängen ist echt nicht zu verstehen.
dementsprechend war zwischen ah-d2000/5000/7000 kein großer unterschied mehr zu hören,da mein ipod touch 
als zu spieler dienen musste (die waren mit kabelbinder angekettet, also keine chance sie mit zu den amps zu nehmen). 
einzig das der 7000er sich im tieftonbereich noch ein bisschen mehr zurück hält war heraus zu hören (trotzdem noch recht warm abgestimmt).

den ah-a100 kann ich meines erachtens für 500€ nicht empfehlen. viel zu stark betonter teiftonbereich. auch die höhen und mitten waren nicht so klar. das konnte der ah-d2000 besser.

dass ich von akg nur den 701 gehört habe liegt daran, dass dieser als einziger in bezug auf meine ohren wirklich ohrumschließend ist.
die neutrale abstimmung ist allerdings eher nicht mein fall. da gefielen mir die denon besser. einzig bei klassik gefiel genauso gut.
der tragekomfortpunkt geht klar an denon.
von sennheiser hatten sie keine gleichwertigen modelle (sprich hd 600/650) und beyers leider gar nicht.

@sync: viel spass mit dem 2000er 

mfg


----------



## iceman650 (10. März 2011)

Dass der AKG nicht gut war kann man aber auch zum Großteil auf den iPod schieben, da der schwieriger anzutreiben ist wie die Denons.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (10. März 2011)

auch wissen wir, dass der ipod nicht gerade super klangqualitäten verspricht


----------



## iceman650 (10. März 2011)

Das war mir klar.
Aber ich wollte nur betonen, dass der AKG von einem KHV zwischen iPod und Hörer oder einem Vernünftigen Antrieb allgemein sehr viel mehr profitieren würde als der Denon.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (10. März 2011)

ja stimmt auch.
das werd ich bestimmt merken, wenn ich morgen mir mal mein AKG 272 HD und den Denon AH D2000 im diretkvergleich anhöre. (auch von verschiedenen quellen)..beim ipod wird der akg wohl untergehen und am vertärker aufblühen


----------



## sipsap (10. März 2011)

mir auch schon klar. aber die guten stücke waren ja wie gesagt an deren highend-wand gefesselt 

edit: wie klingen ipods im verglich zu anderen mp3?


----------



## Sync (10. März 2011)

wobei wenn du wirklich in ruhe hören willst (damit du die AKGs richtig kennen lernst, denn es sollten wenige umgebungsgeräusche geben) soltlest du ein hifi fachgeschäft suchen oder halt bestellen und vom widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen.
vor akg muss man etwas gewarnt sein... hat man erst einmal gefallen gefunden.. will man ihn nicht mehr absetzen 



sipsap schrieb:


> edit: wie klingen ipods im verglich zu anderen mp3?



leider habe ich noch keinen 1:1 vergleich gemacht. aber ich durfte schonmal den iAudio 9 vom Kumpel beschnuppern.. ich fand aufm ersten ton, dass es einfach "besser" klingt. die musik kam "freier" heraus, der bass war nicht matschig, die höhen nicht überbetont,.. natürlich sind das jetzt nur erinnerungen.. auch untersützt er flac dateien, finde ich recht cool 
wenn er nicht so wenig speicher hätte, würd eich mir einen kaufen ...


----------



## sipsap (11. März 2011)

das mit den hifigeschäften ist hier so ne sache. sind recht rar gesätt^^

bestellt wird sowieso noch. allein wegen den beyerdynamics. wollt aber auch nochmal hin und die bequatschen, dass ich in deren hifi-raum mal hören kann. das ist es recht ruhig


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. März 2011)

Also das Argument mit den angeketteten KHs würde ich nicht gelten lassen. Wenn ich in den Laden gehe und bereit bin mehrere Hundert Euro für einen Kopfhörer dort zu lassen, dann hat gefälligst ein Mitarbeiter mir optimale Hörbedingungen zu schaffen, sonst bin ich ganz schnell aus dem Laden raus. Dumm genug von dem Laden, diese wirklich hochwertigen Kopfhörer an so einer besch.ssenen KH-Wand auszustellen. Wenn ich dort als ahnungsloser Kunde mit viel Geld in den Taschen mir die Kopfhörer an der Wand mit der gebotenen Klangqualität anhören müsste, würde mich das sicher nicht zum Kauf hinreißen. Sehr seltsame Verkaufsstrategie. Aber hauptsache das Bose-Brüllwürfelsystem wird groß aufgebaut und klingt immernoch wie 100€-Logitech-Plastikttröten.


----------



## sipsap (11. März 2011)

war faszinierender weise genauso 

bose hatte nen eigenen ausstellungs bereich. und logitech syyteme wurden natürlich auch groß angepriesen.

hab jetzt auch nicht gefragt ob er mir dir kh entkettet. dafür hatte ich weder die zeit noch die geduld (also für das erforderliche gespräch)


----------



## Sync (11. März 2011)

faszinierender finde ich, wie viel ahnung die "qualifizierten" verkäufer haben *kopfschüttel* 

ich frage mich warum bose nur auf "kleine" lautsprecher sets setzt.. die leute kaufen ja anscheinend nur, weil es so schön ausgestellt wird... das auge kauft halt mit.

ne augenbindenpflicht für den audiobereich mal durchzusetzen wäre doch was


----------



## P37E (11. März 2011)

Bose ist in der breiten Masse sehr bekannt und der Name wird geschätzt. Oder aber es liegt an Männern die sich von Frauen zu so n minimal Design belabern lassen und kein Plan haben!

Muss grad feststellen das der Cinch Ausgang von meinem Sony TV per HDMI Einspeisung den Ton weiter von den Boxen wegkriegt als der Onboard Mist. Die D/A Wandlung ist wohl besser (rauschabstand??)
Das ganze läuft an nem Technics SA-220 und nonamed AS-550 4 Wege Boxen. Was halt so im Keller rumliegt. 
Vorher lief hier ne 8 Jahre alte Logitech Z-460, wo leider der Bass selbst auf der kleinsten Einstellung stellenweise zu krass kommt, von der Ortbarkeit ganz zu schweigen. Das System ist auf jeden Fall tot, Wasser in die Endstufe gelaufen. Mal sehen wieviel die Versicherung noch bezahlt. 

Habe den Thread hier komplett mitgelesen und paar nette Infos und Tricks gelernt. Selber habe ich bisher die meiste Erfahrung mit Car Hifi, letztes Jahr konnte ich mich endlich zu nem guten Kopfhörer überreden und hab mir den B&W P5 geleistet. Bin zufrieden damit. Wollte mir jetzt paar Teile für ne anständige Heimanlage zusammensuchen. Verstärker, Boxen, die Soundkarte kann ich mir jetzt vielleicht sparen mit dem Sony D/A. 

Gruss


----------



## Madz (11. März 2011)

> Wenn ich in den Laden gehe und bereit bin mehrere Hundert Euro für einen Kopfhörer dort zu lassen, dann hat gefälligst ein Mitarbeiter mir optimale Hörbedingungen zu schaffen, sonst bin ich ganz schnell aus dem Laden raus.


So siehts aus. Die Verkäufer haben mir die Dinger gefälligst abzunehmen und an meinen Receiber anzuschliessen und CD Player anzuschliessen, den ich auch zu hause habe.


----------



## Lee (11. März 2011)

Wahnsinn, was es in dem MM für Hörer gibt. Ich bin grad in Magdeburg und habe einen MM, Saturn und einen Medimax besucht und es gab überhaupt nichts. Im MM waren die "besten" Hörer so Bose Teile, im Medimax 50€ Phillips Tröten und im Saturn gabs immerhin einen K701 und einen Senni HD598. Aber irgendeinen schicken geschlossenen KH gab es nirgendwo -.-
In München sieht das aber auch nicht viel besser aus im MM und Saturn...


----------



## sipsap (11. März 2011)

Berlin halt. Hier battlen sich der größte MM und Saturn in 200m Luftlinie darum, wer das teurer Equipment hat. Was natürlich nicht zu Folge hat, das Fachpersonal zur Stelle ist oder das die einen es optimal probehören lassen. Dafür sind richtige Fachgeschäfte hier rar: entweder die Massenmärkte oder gleich super teuer.


----------



## nyso (11. März 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich bin grad in Magdeburg und habe einen MM, Saturn und einen Medimax besucht und es gab überhaupt nichts.


 
Danke für die Warnung^^ Fahre ich nicht nach Magdeburg zum hören, sondern versuche es gleich in Dessau. Wobei ich glaube das die Auswahl da auch nicht so das wahre sein wird.


----------



## Sync (11. März 2011)

unser media markt hat als teuersten kopfhörer den Studio Hörer Monster Beats by Dr. dre und den Denon AH D2000... echt zum kotzen.. nichmal AKG haben die 

aber wir haben dafür ne pyramide 
http://v15.lscache1.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/15162609.jpg


----------



## Bier (11. März 2011)

Die Pyramide ist ja mal geil

AKG gibts bei uns im MM und Saturn auch nicht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. März 2011)

Wisst ihr, wie ich ganz sicher herausfinden kann, was für ein Treiber auf meinem System für den Sound läuft ??

ich hatte ja vorher einfach den Realtek-Treiber drauf. jetzt ist der Via-treiber für die X-Fi Supreme FX drauf.


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2011)

Tray-Symbol .


----------



## Gast12348 (11. März 2011)

Schau halt mal in der Systemsteuerung, anbei nen Bild wie das bei mir aussieht. Via HD Audio ist die Supreme FX X-FI

Ich frag mich allerdings immer noch wie das gehen soll nen realtek treiber für nen Via Chipsatz zu installieren ....


----------



## Madz (11. März 2011)

Auf der Pyramide fehlt nur noch das allsehende Auge.


----------



## GW-Player (12. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat irgendwer ein funktionierendes WASAPI-Plugin für Winamp? Ich habe heute und gestern "Maiko" getestet und da schmierte mir Winamp immer wieder ab. 
Winamp Version ist die V5.54 (x86, Pro)


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. März 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Schau halt mal in der Systemsteuerung, anbei nen Bild wie das bei mir aussieht. Via HD Audio ist die Supreme FX X-FI
> 
> Ich frag mich allerdings immer noch wie das gehen soll nen realtek treiber für nen Via Chipsatz zu installieren ....


 
Ganz ehrlich... Mich würde das auch echt interessieren. Entweder ist der Realtek in irgendeiner Weise dazu kompatibel oder es wurde ein 2. OnBoard-Soundchipsatz draufgepackt, der mit Realtek läuft.

Nein, scherz. Es wird folgendes ziemlich sicher sein:

Ich kann das C200 an jeden PC einfach per USB anschließen und loslegen, das C200 macht, soweit ich weiß alles..


Bei mir steht auch als letztes VIA High Definition Audio. Wenn da sjetzt das ist, danke. Dann hat ja alles geklappt!


----------



## Sync (12. März 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich klanglich iwelche Unterschiede zwischen Audioplayer-Programmen wie MediaPlayer, Itunes WinAmp etc?


----------



## Lee (12. März 2011)

Die soll es geben. Ich kann mir zwar nicht erklären warum, und habe auch noch nie einen gehört (was bei mir allerdings nichts heißt), aber ich habe schon oft gelesen, dass es Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## PEG96 (12. März 2011)

ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass foobar mit asio plugin die beste quali bieten soll. Ich nutze trotzdem winamp


----------



## iceman650 (12. März 2011)

Ich meine hören zu können, dass Foobar2000 (mit ASIO-Plugin) besser klingt als iTunes und Konsorten ist.
Ich würde zwar nicht darauf schwören, dass es besser ist, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es alles in allem besser klingt und daher benutze ich das auch.
Probieren ist hier angesagt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (12. März 2011)

Inwiefern besser?
Mit einer höheren Auflösung?
Dynamischer?
Um unterschiede zwischen playern feststellen zu können muss man schon sehr genau hinhören, was man in der regel nicht macht


----------



## iceman650 (12. März 2011)

Mir kommt iTunes einfach vom Klang ungenauer vor.
Also sowohl geringere Auflösung als auch weichere Bässe.
Aber du kannst ja selbst einmal reinhören, Foobar2000 ist ja Freeware, aber man sollte den ASIO-Plugin installieren.
Dass ich das jetzt nicht besser beschreiben kann liegt allerdings garantiert nicht am Equipment (momentan Sennheiser HD600 an Xonar Essence STX) sondern daran, dass ich ein (mit anderen Hifi-ianern verglichen) ein absolutes Holzohr bin. Ich definiere mich nicht als audiophil, sondern als Musikliebhaber. Und das sowohl beim Hören als auch beim Musik machen (Bariton/Tenorhorn/Euphonium).

Mfg, ice


----------



## DPr (12. März 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> Berlin halt. Hier battlen sich der größte MM und Saturn in 200m Luftlinie darum, wer das teurer Equipment hat. Was natürlich nicht zu Folge hat, das Fachpersonal zur Stelle ist oder das die einen es optimal probehören lassen. Dafür sind richtige Fachgeschäfte hier rar: entweder die Massenmärkte oder gleich super teuer.


 
Zu dem Problem: geh mal nach Kreuzberg zu einem sehr guten Händler (geben sich auch Mühe bei kleinen Geldsummen) oder auch im Wedding nähe ehemals Schering (hier allerdings eher der Hang zu High End Geräten - gab aber auch Angebote aus dem "Einsteiger" Bereich)


----------



## Altair7 (12. März 2011)

User Saturn hat neuerdings den AKG Q 701 in Graßgrün 
ratet mal warum die den haben...da kommt ihr nie drauf    (ach ja, ansonsten is alles überteuerter Schrott)

beim Ortsansässigen HI-Fi Händler fangen KH erst ab 500€ an. 
Als ich nach einem KHV fragte lächelte er mich müde an (ich bin 17), fragte mich was ich denn ausgeben würde, und hatte mich bereits abgehakt.
..Ja, so den billigsten, dan wir da hätten läge so um die 3000€ 

mfg

Altair7


----------



## Madz (12. März 2011)

@ Saturn

Die haben den sicher nur wegen der Farbe.  Wieviel wollen die dafür haben? Ich wette irgendwas um 600€. (internet ~450€)


Der Hifi Händler in deinem Ort hat doch einen an der Waffel. Sowas nenne ich "High-End-Spinner". Solche Leute verkaufen den Kunden ach Kabel für mehrere hundert Euro/M.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. März 2011)

> Die soll es geben. Ich kann mir zwar nicht erklären warum,



Wichtig ist vor allem, dass der Windows-interne Soundmixer umgangen wird. Der schmälert die Klangqualität schon beträchtlich. Dafür braucht man also einen Player für den es ASIO- oder WASAPI-PlugIns gibt.
Ansonsten kommt es auch auf den verwendeten Decoder für die unterschiedlichen Audio-Formate an und auch die Realisierung des Lautstärke-Reglers hat einen Einfluss auf die Klangqualität.
Gefühlsmäßig klingen für mich Foobar mit ASIO-PlugIn und Winamp mit ASIO-Plugin ziemlich gleich. Bei Verwendung von DirectSound liegt imho foobar vorn.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. März 2011)

Ich nutze MediaMonkey, meiner Meinung nach der beste Player bis jetzt. Davor hatte ich WinAmp. Wiist ihr, ob der auch eines der beiden Plugins nutzt ?? Ich denke schon, es hört sich nämlich dort besser an als bei iTunes und Konsorten.


----------



## Altair7 (13. März 2011)

das itunes im vergleich schlechter klingt, als andere ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Allerdings....wer nutzt bitte itunes wenn er keinen ipod hat.
Nach einem Fehlerbehebenden Itunes-Update, wurden sogar mal alle Fehler ausgemerzt....Itunes war nämlich komplet gelöscht (mit allen Liedern in mp3)

zu der Saturnfrage:

leider Falsch, die Angestellte die dort für die KH-Bestellungen zuständig ist, scheint wohl eine zu sein, die doch etwas für Musik übrig hat. Auf jeden Fall, war sie auf einer Hi-Fi Messe, wo sie von diesem KH gehört hat. Promt wurde er in das Saturnrepertoir aufgenommen 

mfg

Altair7


----------



## nyso (13. März 2011)

Also ich bin WinAmp-Nutzer, und habe gerade Foobar mit diesem Plugin probiert. Höre aber absolut keinen Unterschied. Mag an meinem durchschnittlichen Gehör oder an den Supreme 1000 liegen, oder eben daran das es keinen Unterschied gibt. Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Dennoch wechsle ich jetzt zu Foobar, immerhin braucht der nur 1/3 des Rams, den WinAmp braucht. 30 MB gegen 90MB. Und gerade wenn ich spiele und Musik laufen lasse kann ich jedes MB brauchen, sind ja nur 4GB


----------



## PEG96 (13. März 2011)

Kann man bei foobar eigentlich cover einfügen?


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2011)

Klar. Sehen kann man sie etwas über das Album Art Panel für Collums UI. Ich hab aber auch schon Skins gesehen wo man direkt die Albumcover blättern kann.


----------



## PEG96 (13. März 2011)

Danke so habe jetzt dann auch cover
foobar ist tatsächlich besser, wenn ich genau hinhöre, sind da Details, die man vorher nicht gehört hat. Mysteriös...
Ich glaube mit winamp und dem asio-plugin(welches leider nur für xp vorhanden ist) dürfte man die gleiche qualität haben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. März 2011)

> Ich glaube mit winamp und dem asio-plugin(welches leider nur für xp vorhanden ist) dürfte man die gleiche qualität haben.


Jap, die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht. Allerdings hatte ich bei Winamp+ASIO immer mit kleineren Problemen zu kämpfen, bspw. wurden Lieder mit hohen Bitraten (also vor allem Flacs) langsamer abgespielt und auch Gapless Playback funktionierte bei mir mit ASIO-PlugIn unter Winamp nicht ordentlich, ich hatte immer Lücken zwischen den einzelnen Titeln, sher nervig bei Klassik oder Live-Alben.
Foobar macht bei mir diese Probleme alle nicht. Daher nutze ich fast nurnnoch Foobar.


----------



## Lee (13. März 2011)

Das Winamp Asio Plugin funktioniert allerdings auch unter Vista. Win7 müsste auch gehen. Den Link dazu findet man im Sound How To Sticky im Bereich "ASIO".


----------



## Ecle (13. März 2011)

Was mich ja wundert ist, dass mit dem ASIO Plugin auch die Xonar Software nichts mehr vom Sound "abbekommt". Kann ich denn nun mit ASIO auch EAX nutzen?
Die GX ala Alchemy Option hat ja nun auch keine Auswirkung mehr.


----------



## Lee (13. März 2011)

Ich wüsste nicht, wozu du beim Musikhören EAX benötigst 
Wenn du keine Software mit ASIO nutzt, wird ASIO auch nicht benutzt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. März 2011)

Ist doch ganz logisch, dass bei Nutzung vom ASIO-PlugIn das Asus Audio Center keine Funktion mehr hat. ASIO ist ja ein Ersatztreiber, der den normalen Treiber umgeht. Das soll vor allem für schnellere Latenzen sorgen (im Heimgebrauch eher uninteressant, es sei denn man braucht Echtzeitrecording). Der nützliche Nebeneffekt ist aber, das man alle klangverschlechternden Effekte des Treibers und der Windows-Soundarchitektur umgangen werden.


----------



## Sync (13. März 2011)

hm also ich hab mir mal foobar und Konsorten geholt.. kann eigtl kaum hörbare Unterschiede raushören, weder mit den AKG 272 HD noch Denon AH D2000.
Kann vll auch an der Onboard Soundkarte liegen. Ich hör zwar minimale Unterschiede bei einigen Lieder, es kann aber auch Einbildung sein... 
Also bleibt es eh dahingestellt, ob es sich für den privaten Haushalt klanglich lohnt... Profis werden eh mit anderer Soft und Hardware ans hören etc gehen 
achja  .. erst durch dieses Forum habe ich meine Einstellung zu Klang komplett übern Haufen geworfen und bin zu "richtigen" Klang übergeschweift


----------



## Madz (13. März 2011)

Wenn du nur Onboard, aber solche KH hast, würde ich mir schleunigst eine Essence anschaffen.


----------



## Sync (13. März 2011)

naja ich nutze die KH eigtl nur am verstärker und höre CDs


----------



## b0s (13. März 2011)

Jedefalls ist der Onboardsound vollkommen ungeeignet für derartige Detailunterscheidungen.

Ich liebe Foobar, das schlichte auftreten und imho viel übersichtlicher als Winamp.


----------



## nyso (13. März 2011)

Hat Foobar mit Asio bei mir überhaupt Auswirkungen?
Hab ja den AVR 1911 über Toslink am Onboardsound.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. März 2011)

@ nyso :



> Jedefalls ist der Onboardsound vollkommen ungeeignet für derartige Detailunterscheidungen.



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## PEG96 (13. März 2011)

Für meine Ohren ist der Unterschied wie schon gesagt sehr groß. Ich hab das Gefühl das meine Victas jetzt nicht mehr so dunkel klingen.
Man hört schon eine (für mich) gewaltige Menge an mehrdetails, vorallem bei klassik. Meines Erachtens hat sich die Bühne auch ein bisschen verbessert.


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2011)

Johnny, wer keine Ahnung hat soll einfach mal ruhig sein. Sorry das ich so direkt bin, aber nun reichts.

Bei digitaler Zuspielung hat der Onboard nichtmal nen Klangeinfluss, geschweige denn einen Einfluss auf Detailunterscheidungen/Vergleiche.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. März 2011)

Sry, habe das "über Toslink" überlesen...

Wie erkenne ich, dass das Asio-Plugin in Foobar auch aktiviert ist ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. März 2011)

Du musst es bei Output Device auswählen. Da stellst du den ASIO-Treiber als Ausgabegerä ein.
Ob es dann auch wirklich über ASIO funktioniert merkst du dann daran, dass Einstellungen im normalen Treibermenü der Soundkarte keine Auswirkungen mehr haben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. März 2011)

Ich kann unter Preferences beim Output Device gar nicht ASIO auswählen 

Muss ich noch was anderes installieren, außer das Plugin bei Foobar ?


----------



## GW-Player (13. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

über die div. Player und Plugins habt ihr schön diskutiert. War auch interessant mitzulesen, aber so recht helfen konnte mir keiner...daher nochmal die Frage:


GW-Player schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat irgendwer ein funktionierendes WASAPI-Plugin für Winamp? Ich habe heute und gestern "Maiko" getestet und da schmierte mir Winamp immer wieder ab.
> Winamp Version ist die V5.54 (x86, Pro)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. März 2011)

> Muss ich noch was anderes installieren, außer das Plugin bei Foobar ?



Du musst das ASIO-PlugIn vorher noch konfigurieren.
Dazu in den Einstellungen im Unterpunkt "Output" zu "ASIO Virtual Devices" gehen. Dort auf "Add New" klicken.
Im erscheinenden Fenster bei "Driver" den verfügbaren ASIO-Treiber auswählen (bei mir z.B. "Xonar Essence ST ASIO").

Dann musst du bei Channel Map noch die Kanäle richtig zuordnen.
L=Left, R=Right, LS=Surround Left, Rs=Surround Right, C=Center, Sub=LFE
Mit OK bestätigen und dann bei "Output" den ASIO-Treiber auswählen.

@GWPlayer:

Machs doch einfach und steig auf foobar um  Im ernst, ich hatte bis jetzt bei Winamp mit jedem Output-Plugin (egal ob verschiedene WASAPI oder ASIO PlugIns) immer irgendwelche Probleme. Entweder gings garnicht oder die Titel wurden nicht korrekt abgespielt (zu langsam, zu schnell, kein Gapless, Abschneiden der letzten Sekunden von Liedern etc. pp.). Die Output-PlugIn-Situation bei Winamp ist da echt ne Katastrophe.
Bei Foobar funktionieren bei mir sowohl ASIO als auch WASAPI völlig ohne Probleme.


----------



## nyso (13. März 2011)

Kann es sein das dieses Asio4All nicht über Toslink funktioniert? 

Mit Foobar hab ichs gar nicht zum laufen gebracht, und bei WinAmp kann er nur die USB-Kopfhörer ansteuern. Das Feld SPDIF-Output ist aber mit einem roten X gekennzeichnet. Ich wette wenn ich den AVR per Chinch anschließen würde, könnte der das ansteuern. Nur beim SPDIF war dieses rote X

Und warum kriege ich dieses Asio-Plugin bei Foobar nicht zum Laufen? Das Plugin ist installiert, aber er aktiviert es nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. März 2011)

Was muss ich bei Bit-Depth und Latency einstellen ?


----------



## GW-Player (13. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @GWPlayer:
> 
> Machs doch einfach und steig auf foobar um  Im ernst, ich hatte bis jetzt bei Winamp mit jedem Output-Plugin (egal ob verschiedene WASAPI oder ASIO PlugIns) immer irgendwelche Probleme. Entweder gings garnicht oder die Titel wurden nicht korrekt abgespielt (zu langsam, zu schnell, kein Gapless, Abschneiden der letzten Sekunden von Liedern etc. pp.). Die Output-PlugIn-Situation bei Winamp ist da echt ne Katastrophe.
> Bei Foobar funktionieren bei mir sowohl ASIO als auch WASAPI völlig ohne Probleme.


 
Ich will aber kein Foobar. 
Finds total unkomfortabel und merkwürdig zu handhaben. dann bleib ich wohl beim normalen Windows-Kernel.


----------



## nyso (13. März 2011)

Nochmal nachgeguckt, da steht:

Status: Blockiert.
MS GS Wavetable aktiv?

Hab eben keine Möglichkeit gefunden das zu deaktivieren. Könnt ihr da helfen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. März 2011)

> Kann es sein das dieses Asio4All nicht über Toslink funktioniert?



Richtig erkannt, ASIO ist für den analogen Pfad gedacht  weiß garnicht ob überhaupt irgendein ASIO-Treiber den Digitalausgang der Soundkarte ansteuern kann. Bei den Xonars und bei ASIO4All gehts auf jeden Fall nicht.



> Und warum kriege ich dieses Asio-Plugin bei Foobar nicht zum Laufen? Das Plugin ist installiert, aber er aktiviert es nicht.



Hast du es schon so eingestellt wie ich ein paar Posts weiter oben beschrieben habe?



> Was muss ich bei Bit-Depth und Latency einstellen ?



Bit-Depth kannst du ruhig auf 16bit lassen, 24bit bringt keine Verbesserung wenn das Quellmaterial nur 16bit codiert ist (so ist das bei jeder normalen CD). Latency spielt zur Musikwiedergabe keine große Rolle, man kann es aber ruhig so niedrig einstellen wie es fehlerfrei läuft. Meine Essence ST macht auch 1ms noch mit ohne zu stocken. Mein Realtek-OnBoard-Chip hatte bei weniger als 8ms fast nurnoch gestottert.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. März 2011)

Ich habe aber auch Dateien mit 48000 Hz...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. März 2011)

Die Abtastrate hat doch mit der Bittiefe nix zu tun. Wenn du aber Dateien mit 24Bit hast kannst du natürlich auch 24Bit im ASIO-Treiber einstellen.
Dann hat er nur bei 16bit-Titeln ein bissl mehr zu hochzurechnen (was klanglich aber nix bringt, da einfach mit Null-Bits aufgefüllt wird).


----------



## Ecle (14. März 2011)

1ms Latenz ist der Xonar DX übrigens zu schnell. Da können zufällig knacker auftreten.
2-3ms sollte schon ok sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. März 2011)

Was genau ändert man mit dem Wert ?
Bei Foobar gibt's nur 2 oder 4


----------



## b0s (14. März 2011)

Er heißt Latency. Was heißt nun Latenz? Ich denke das weißt du.

Da wie schon gesagt wurde für reine Musikwiedergabe die Latenz mehr oder weniger egal ist, sehe ich keinen Sinn darin sie unnötig kurz zu setzen weil das afaik auch etwas mehr CPU-Ressourcen frisst (<- bitte korrigiert mich falls das nicht stimmt).

@ afi


> Dem wahren High Ender ist live zu schlecht.


Ist ja mal geil  und teilweise garnichtmal unwahr


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. März 2011)

Latenz heißt doch bloß, dass zwischen Ausgabe und Reaktion eine Laufzeitverzögerung liegt...

Bei mir war komischerweise das Knistern bei 4ms stärker als bei 2ms 
Was gibt der Buifferwert bei foobar an ?


----------



## sinthor4s (14. März 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Ist ja mal geil  und teilweise garnichtmal unwahr



Das ist sogar ziemlich wahr^^ Aber bei Live-Musik gehts ja nicht nur um den Klang.
Und damit können die absoluten Highender ja nichts mehr anfangen.


----------



## iceman650 (14. März 2011)

Naja, wer White Stripes mal Live gesehen hat (auch über MTV oder so), der weiß, dass live nicht immer gut ist.
Und ich bezeichne mich nun ehrlich nicht als audiophil, sondern eher als Musikliebhaber.

Mfg, ice



BTW: Gleich Probehörtermin bei meinem Fachhändler.

Werde mir dort anhören: Beyer DT990, DT880, AKG K701
Werde mitbringen: Beyer DT660, Sennheiser HD600, HD650

Wobei ich dem AKG eher geringe Chancen einräume, ich habe ja mit dem DT660 schon eine höhenlastige Ohrensäge.
Die Sennis sind bestellt und werden zurückgegeben, wenn sie es nicht werden.
Übrigens kommt am Sonntag der Audio-Chefredakteur zu meinem Händler. Neben der High-End Anlage würden mich besonders diese Resonatoren mich schon interessieren.
Also diese richtigen Resonatoren, nicht diese Klangschalen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. März 2011)

> Wobei ich dem AKG eher geringe Chancen einräume, ich habe ja mit dem DT660 schon eine höhenlastige Ohrensäge.



Du kannst die Hochtonwiedergabe des K701 aber bei weitem nicht mit der eines Beyerdynamic vergleichen. Während der BD wirklich ziemlich aggressiv in den Höhen zulangt spielt der K701 die Brillanz viel weicher (oder seidiger). Die verschiedenen Beyers fand ich auch alle auf Dauer anstrengend, beim K701 geht mir dagegen überhaupt nix auf die Nerven, der spielt für mich völlig ermüdungsfrei.



> Übrigens kommt am Sonntag der Audio-Chefredakteur zu meinem Händler.



Lass dich bloß nicht beschwurbeln, die haben das echt gut drauf einem irgendwelchen Voodoo-Mist einzureden. Die habe auf jede Frage eine pseudowissenschaftliche Antwort 



> Neben der High-End Anlage würden mich besonders diese Resonatoren würden mich schon interessieren.
> Also diese richtigen Resonatoren, nicht diese Klangschalen



Die Resonatoren funktionieren tatsächlich ziemlich gut und können Raumakustikprobleme im Mittel und Hochton sehr verringern wenn man sie richtig einsetzt. Basotec ist aber genauso gut, muss man nur von Hand verschönern


----------



## iceman650 (14. März 2011)

Ich weiß, dass die einen vollschwurbeln werden 
Aber meine Wahl ist gefallen und sitzt auf dem Kopf:


Spoiler



Beyerdynamic DT880 250Ohm


Als erstes schied der DT990 aus. Extreme Badewanne, war für mich absolut unhörbar!

Dann schieden HD650 und K701 fast zeitgleich aus. HD650 wegen zu viel Bass, K701 weil zu wenig Bass, besonders bei Metallica etc. Bei hauptsächlich Vocalen Aufnahmen war der wirklich nicht zu verachten. Und es stimmt, er ist wirklich seidiger als mein DT660.

Am Ende waren es nur noch der HD600 und der DT880. Der Entschluss fiel auf den Beyer, weil der HD600 im Vergleich doch etwas nasal und verschnupft (speziell Eric Clapton) klang. Zudem ist der DT880 spaßiger und speziell bei Rock ist er wirklich super. 

Dann haben wir (ich und mein Onkel, der mich gefahren hatte, da ich noch kein Auto fahren darf) noch ein Paar Lautsprecher angehört.
Die KEF Q-Serie hatte ich anders in Erinnerung, da haben sie mir aber besser gefallen. 
Die waren nicht analytisch, basslos hat es eher getroffen. 
Dann aber von Dali, die Lektor 6.
Die für mich annähernd perfekten Lautsprecher. Auch die haben bei etwas härterem Rock wirklich Spaß gemacht. Aber für ausladende Klangbeschreibungen habe ich die zu kurz gehört, waren vielleicht 10Minuten.



Mfg, ice


----------



## hydro (14. März 2011)

Sehr gute Wahl @ Icemann, der 880 wird vermutlich auch mein nächster, aber erstmal muss gespart werden. 

Liveaufnahmen müssen nicht schlecht sein, meistens sind sie nur sehr bescheiden gemastered, als Tip: "Nils Lofgren - Acoustic Live 1997", würde man nie und nimmer hören, dass es live ist.


----------



## iceman650 (14. März 2011)

Falls du mich mit "Liveaufnahmen müssen nicht schlecht sein" meinst, ich habe mich über die Leistung der White Stripes beklagt, nicht über die Aufnahme.
Wenn man die Live gesehen hat, ist es garnicht mehr so schlimm, dass die sich getrennt haben.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. März 2011)

Ich suche für meine HiFi Einzelkomponenten Anlage einen Tuner Baustein womit ich via WLAN auch Di.FM Internetradio Empfangen kann. Kann eigentlich jedes Internet Radio Internetradio Empfangen oder bin ich da auf was angewiesen wie vorprogrammierte Sender wie es in iTunes üblich ist. Schnick Schnack wie USB, Netzerk Wiedergabe oder solche Schnullis brauch ich nicht.


----------



## PEG96 (14. März 2011)

Natürlich gibt es sehr viele gute live Aufnahmen, Linkin Park live in Texas ist bspw. Sehr gut. Man kann  auch ohne die Videos gesehen zu haben genau feststellen wo bspw chester steht.


----------



## GW-Player (14. März 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass die einen vollschwurbeln werden
> Aber meine Wahl ist gefallen und sitzt auf dem Kopf:
> 
> 
> ...


 Nachmacher 
Ich hab ein ähnliches Programm hinter mir. Nur ich hab bei den Sennis nur den 650er gehört. Dafür auch ein paar Denons...

Der DT-880 macht echt Spaß bei Rock. Ich will ihn auch net mehr hergeben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. März 2011)

Nochmal zu meiner Frage, habe ich i-welche Qualitätsunterschiede, wenn ich bei foobar2000 in dem ASIO-Treiber die Latenz auf 8ms stelle ?


----------



## Lee (14. März 2011)

Nein.


----------



## querinkin (14. März 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass die einen vollschwurbeln werden
> Aber meine Wahl ist gefallen und sitzt auf dem Kopf:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich war vergangenes Wochenende ebenfalls Probehören und es wurde etwas sehr Ähnliches... 

Verglichen habe ich:

- Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (mein momentaner, also abzulösender Kopfhörer)
- Beyerdynamic DT 880
- Beyerdynamic T1
- AKG 701
- Sennheiser HD 650
- Sennheiser HD 800

Der Sennheiser HD650 flog bei mir zu Beginn raus. Da sagte mir die klangliche Abstimmung nicht zu. Der 770 Pro wäre auch zu Beginn raus geflogen aber den besitze ich bereits somit habe ich weiter gegen ihn verglichen. Als nächstes fiel der AKG 701 raus. Zum AKG 701 muss ich jedoch erwähnen, dass er frisch ausgepackt wurde und deshalb noch nicht eingespielt war. Könnte durchaus daran gelegen haben, dass er mich nicht gefiel. Habe schon öfters gelesen, dass er nach einer gewissen Einspielzeit besser klingen soll.

Übrig sind nach längerem Vergleichen folgende Drei geblieben:
- Beyerdynamic DT 880
- Beyerdynamic T1
- Sennheiser HD 800

Eine kurzer leienhafter klanglicher Vergleichsbeschrieb der Drei:
Der DT880 klingt sehr ähnlich wie der T1, aber der T1 spielt detailreicher. Er gefiel mich noch ein gutes Stück besser als der 880. Sollte er auch bei dem Preisunterschied.  Der Sennheiser HD800 klingt von der klanglichen Abstimmung ebenfalls ähnlich wie die anderen Beiden aber mit einem grossen Unterschied, er hat eine sehr breite Bühnendarstellung (hoffe ich verwende hier die richtigen Fachbegriffe xD). Beim HD800 hat man das Gefühl man trägt gar keinen Kopfhörer. Der DT880 und der T1 sind ebenfalls sehr bequem. Aber sie kommen da leider nicht ganz an den Sennheiser ran. Das könnte aber auch an meinem Kopf liegen.  

Es war ein sehr schwieriger Entscheid. Grundsätzlich haben mir alle 3, und vor allem der T1 und der HD800, sehr gut gefallen. Gegen Mittag habe ich das Geschäft mit meinem der Drei verlassen. Er war mein selbstgemachtes Geburtstagsgeschenk.


----------



## Madz (14. März 2011)

Könnt ihr alle mal hier reinschauen?! 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...kt-komplette-wohnung-beschallen-aber-wie.html


----------



## GW-Player (14. März 2011)

querinkin schrieb:


> Übrig sind nach längerem Vergleichen folgende Drei geblieben:
> - Beyerdynamic DT 880
> - Beyerdynamic T1
> - Sennheiser HD 800
> ...


 Bin ich blind oder hast du nicht geschrieben, welchen du genommen hast?!


----------



## Madz (14. März 2011)

Letzter Satz!


----------



## iceman650 (14. März 2011)

"Seiner der drei" ist kein Kopfhörer. 
Daher wüsste ich es auch gern, welcher es geworden ist, wobei ich allein schon aus Geldnot zum DT880 gegriffen hätte, auch wenn die anderen beiden besser sind.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (14. März 2011)

Argh, ich hatte gelesen "alle drei". 



Hat irgend jemand eine Idee zu meinem Thread?


----------



## GW-Player (14. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Letzter Satz!


 


			
				querinkin schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Mittag habe ich das Geschäft mit meinem der Drei verlassen. Er war mein selbstgemachtes Geburtstagsgeschenk.


Heißt jetzt was? Er is beim DT-770 geblieben?!

[Edit]Iceman und Madz: Ihr haut doch ständig auf F5. Gebts zu!


----------



## hydro (14. März 2011)

Kleiner Ansprüche! 
Bei uns ist es so geregelt, im Wonzimmer Stereo. Küche und Bad jeweils 1 Speaker. Wüsste auch keinen Verstärker der der 3mal Stereo macht. :/


----------



## b0s (14. März 2011)

Aus dem vorletzten Absatz lese ich heraus, dass er sich für den Sennheiser 800 entschieden hat .


----------



## Madz (14. März 2011)

> [Edit]Iceman und Madz: Ihr haut doch ständig auf F5. Gebts zu!


Dafür gibts Firefox Autoreload. 




> Kleiner Ansprüche!
> Bei uns ist es so geregelt, im Wonzimmer Stereo. Küche und Bad jeweils 1 Speaker. Wüsste auch keinen Verstärker der der 3mal Stereo macht. :/


Ich will aber dreimal Stereo und dann nochmal im Mono.


----------



## b0s (14. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Dafür gibts Firefox Autoreload.


Mein Opera kann das out-of-the-box 




Madz schrieb:


> Ich will aber dreimal Stereo und dann nochmal im Mono.


Ist es nicht grundsätzlich möglich an deinen Verstärker einen weiteren anzuschließen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. März 2011)

Kommt es da nicht zu Verzerrungen ?


----------



## GW-Player (14. März 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Aus dem vorletzten Absatz lese ich heraus, dass er sich für den Sennheiser 800 entschieden hat .


 Ich versteh den vorletzten Absatz so, dass der HD800 bequemer zu tragen ist...


----------



## Madz (14. März 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Mein Opera kann das out-of-the-box
> 
> 
> 
> Ist es nicht grundsätzlich möglich an deinen Verstärker einen weiteren anzuschließen?


 


Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kommt es da nicht zu Verzerrungen ?


 
Weiss ich eben nicht. Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich mich mit der Beschallung mehrere Räume auseinandersetze.


----------



## querinkin (14. März 2011)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Heißt jetzt was? Er is beim DT-770 geblieben?!
> 
> [Edit]Iceman und Madz: Ihr haut doch ständig auf F5. Gebts zu!


 
Da auch der DT 880 nicht ganz günstig ist und der T1 mir noch besser gefallen hat ist es der T1 geworden. Der HD800 war leider nochmals viel teuerer und die "grosse Bühne" war mir doch etwas too much, deshalb habe ich mich schlussendlich gegen ihn entschieden. Am liebsten hätte ich jedoch den T1 UND de HD800 mitgenommen... 
Da leider das Geld auch bei mir nicht auf den Bäumen wächst musste ich mich wohl oder über für Einen der Beiden entscheiden. Wie schon geschrieben ist es der T1 geworden.


----------



## Madz (14. März 2011)

Also ich empfinde den Aufpreis vom DT 880 zum T1 als absolut NICHT gerechtfertigt. Die Unterschiede sind einfach zu gering. 


Was hattest du als Quelle/Wiedergabegerät?


----------



## hydro (14. März 2011)

Ist doch in den High End Bereichen immer so, dass das letzte bisschen teuer bezahlt werden will.
Glückwunsch zum neuen KH und viele gemeinsame Stunden!


----------



## Sync (14. März 2011)

So, für die, die sich interessieren und für die anderen auch 
Morgen hab ich frei und werde mich an einen kleinen Test/Vergleich setzen. Der heißt Denon AH-D 2000 vs AKG K 272 HD.
Obwohl schon mehr oder weniger klar ist, in welche Richtungen die KHs laufen, setze ich beide einen direkten Vergleich aus 

Vll hat ja wer Musikvorschläge, eventuell werde ich den Einen oder Anderen berücksichtigen... 

Mal gucken wer zuerst aufgibt, Denon, AKG oder ich


----------



## querinkin (14. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Also ich empfinde den Aufpreis vom DT 880 zum T1 als absolut NICHT gerechtfertigt. Die Unterschiede sind einfach zu gering.
> 
> Was hattest du als Quelle/Wiedergabegerät?


 
Angeschlossen wurde die KH am Kopfhörerausgang eines NAD 375. Quellen waren meine mitgebrachten CDs welche ebenfalls über einen NAD CD-Player abgespielt wurden. Modellname ist mir leider entfallen. Es ist gut möglich, dass das nicht das Optimalste war. Ich weiss nicht mal, ob der NAD einen separaten KHV drinn hat. 
Ob der Aufpreis gerechtfertig ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Für mich persönlich waren beim Vergleich zwischen 880 und T1 vor allem in der Detailwiedergabe (Auflösung oder wie der Fachbegriff dafür heisst xD) schon deutliche Unterschiede hörbar und ich war bereit den Aufpreis dafür zu zahlen.



hydro schrieb:


> Ist doch in den High End Bereichen immer so, dass das letzte bisschen teuer bezahlt werden will.
> Glückwunsch zum neuen KH und viele gemeinsame Stunden!



Herzlichen Dank. Das werde ich haben!


----------



## nyso (15. März 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Vll hat ja wer Musikvorschläge, eventuell werde ich den Einen oder Anderen berücksichtigen...
> 
> Mal gucken wer zuerst aufgibt, Denon, AKG oder ich


 
Ich kann da nur Soundtracks empfehlen. Mit Gladiator und Kampf der Titanen hast du schonmal ein breites Spektrum abgedeckt. Dann noch Phil Collins/Joe Cocker, Israel Kamakawiwo und The Prodigy, und du hast eigentlich jede mögliche Lebenslage der KH getestet und verglichen^^ Vielleicht noch etwas Klassik, Beethoven, aber nur wer es mag^^ Die instrumentalen Sachen deckt Israel K.... auch gut ab.


----------



## Madz (15. März 2011)

Für Bass empfehle ich dir Dubstep. "La Roux - In for the kill  - (skrillex remix)". Ruhiger Track, der aber ab 1:30 sehr fordernd für die Basswiedergabe wird. Mit ein Grund, weshalb ich mir den Sub gekauft habe.


----------



## nyso (15. März 2011)

Oha, da merkt man wieder was die Supreme 1000 nicht können.....

Guten Bass bei normaler Lautstärke.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. März 2011)

Generell bei Dubstep kann man die Qualität des Hfi-System sehr gut erkennen.
Bei dem "auf-die-Fresse"-Dubstep von Excision (Excision - The X Pack - Free Tunes 2010 by Excision on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free) kommen so oft tiefste Frequenzen vor, die man mit manchen Kopfhörern definitiv nicht hört.

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (15. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Oha, da merkt man wieder was die Supreme 1000 nicht können.....
> 
> Guten Bass bei normaler Lautstärke.


 
Naja, Dubstep ist wirklich ein Härtetest, da die Musik schon von Haus aus so produziert wird, dass eigentlich nur extrem hochwertige PA sie bis nach ganz unten wiedergeben kann.


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2011)

Guckt mol oiner ün moinen Thröd...?     

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/145452-unklarheiten-bei-5-1-a.html


----------



## Zaucher (15. März 2011)

Hi,

ich hab eine Frage zu diesem Headset:  Razer Megalodon 7.1

Taugt das Headset was oder gibt es für den Preis was besseres?


----------



## Madz (15. März 2011)

Headsets taugen grundsätzlich nichts und besonders 5.1/7.1. Für 150€ gibt es viel, viel bessere Hifi Kopfhörer.


----------



## PEG96 (15. März 2011)

taugt wie jedes hs nichts, hol dir lieber nen kh+ ansteckmikro


----------



## Zaucher (15. März 2011)

Naja eine Begründung hätte ich schon gerne 
Mir geht es eig. nur ums zocken und ein bisschen im TS labern. Bei einem seperaten Mikro wird es wohl die ganzen Nebengeräusche mit aufnehmen oder?

Für Musik hab ich ja meine Anlage.


----------



## PEG96 (15. März 2011)

Schau mal in die ganzen headset threads hier, da gibt es genügend gründe


----------



## Madz (15. März 2011)

Mal ein Zitat meinerseits, dass unter anderem die Gründe dafür darlegt:



			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Logitech Sound ist totaler Dumfug, das sage ich dir als jemand der schon ~15 Jahre Erfahrung mit Sound hat. Dies ist eine leidvolle, teure Erfahrungsgeschichte durch zig Schrottheadsets und den halben PC Audiomarkt, die mich in den Jahren mehr als die 2200€ meiner jetzigen SOundausstattung gekostet hat.
> 
> 
> Daß hat mich unter anderem zu folgenden Erkenntnissen gebracht:
> ...


----------



## P37E (15. März 2011)

das megalodon hab ich noch nicht gehört. 
es besitzt aber einen usb anschluss und nur 2 treiber mit denen per maelstrom engine auch surround simuliert wird. Man spart sich so den Kauf einer minimum 60euro teuren soundkarte wenn man den pc nicht auch noch mit zb nem stereoverstärker und guten lautsprechern verbunden hat. 
Die nachteile von 5.1 headsets mit mehreren treibern sind damit nicht vorhanden.

bestell es, hör es dir an, und berichte hier von deiner meinung. bei nem preis von 125 euro dürften du für eine micro - soundkarte - kopfhörer combo noch 50 euro für hifi khs übrig haben...


----------



## iceman650 (15. März 2011)

Eine Asus Xonar DG für 27€ (!) ist weitaus besser als der Müll im Megalodon.
Das kommt raus, wenn die Unwissenheit spricht...
Und ein AKG K530 oder ein Creative Aurvana Live! spielt solchen Razer-Müll in Grund und Boden...
Und da wäre ich mit Soundkarte, Kopfhörer und Mikro bei etwa 100€...

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (15. März 2011)

Eine Mikro/Kopfhörer Soundkarten Kombination kostet rund 30€ weniger und klingt 100% sicher besser.


----------



## nyso (15. März 2011)

Und Nebengeräusche sind auch kein Problem. Das Mic an meinem Headset ist kaputt, jetzt nutze ich das Einmessmikrofon, dass bei AVR 1911 dabei war als Tischmikrofon. Klanglich ist es sogar besser

Ich würde dir auch zu einer günstigen Soundkarte und guten Hifikopfhörern raten, Madz hat in dem Punkt vollkommen recht


----------



## Madz (15. März 2011)

> Und Nebengeräusche sind auch kein Problem. Das Mic an meinem Headset ist kaputt, jetzt nutze ich das Einmessmikrofon, dass bei AVR 1911 dabei war als Tischmikrofon. Klanglich ist es sogar besser


WOW! Danke für den tipp!


----------



## Sync (15. März 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...272-hd-und-denon-ah-d-2000-a.html#post2797267

Ich bitte um Anregungen, Kritik etc

Der vergleich befindet sich allerdings noch in Arbeit und behinhaltet noch Fehler 
bin für Musikvorschläge offen.. einfach drunter posten


----------



## P37E (15. März 2011)

du sprichst von unwissenheit, hast es aber selber noch nicht gehört. 
einfach nur alle pc headsets in eine schublade zu stecken ist nicht unbedingt sehr differenziert, razer hat sich durchaus wegen ihrer Qualität einen namen gemacht. 

probehören dann entscheiden, PUNKT


----------



## nyso (15. März 2011)

Razer und Qualität in einem Satz, das ich das nochmal erleben darf

Die Mäuse und Tastaturen gelten nicht gerade als hochwertig, und die Headsets auch im besonderen nicht Das Megalodon z.B.
Super High-End 7.1, boah......
Im Endeffekt sind es zwei billige, kleine Lautsprecher, das 7.1 ist nur simuliert per Treiber Da ist selbst mein Medusa besser

Razer ist außen hui, innen pfui, so zumindest mein persönlicher Eindruck. Tolles Design, tolles Marketing, hohe Preise, aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2011)

P37E schrieb:


> du sprichst von unwissenheit, hast es aber selber noch nicht gehört.
> einfach nur alle pc headsets in eine schublade zu stecken ist nicht unbedingt sehr differenziert, razer hat sich durchaus wegen ihrer Qualität einen namen gemacht.
> 
> probehören dann entscheiden, PUNKT


 
Ich hab dieses Konstrukt gehört und will es nicht nocheinmal. Die Behauptungen stimmen die bis jetzt gemacht wurden. Auch Razer kann nicht zaubern und verkauft die Teile über Wert mit teils sehr fragwürdiger Bauteilebestückung...


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2011)

Die Barracuda mit passendem Headset hatte schon ihre absolut zufriedene Zielgruppe. Allerdings nur weil es quasi ein kaufbarer Cheat war(bei der Effekt-Berechnung in CS und Co wurde einfach mal die Wand "vergessen", das hilft natürlich beim Gegner orten).


----------



## P37E (15. März 2011)

dann braucht er wohl eine andere zusammenstellung und kann nicht all in one kaufen


----------



## P37E (15. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Razer und Qualität in einem Satz, das ich das nochmal erleben darf
> 
> Die Mäuse und Tastaturen gelten nicht gerade als hochwertig, und die Headsets auch im besonderen nicht Das Megalodon z.B.
> Super High-End 7.1, boah......
> ...


 
habe nur eine Deathadder von Razer aber gerade mit den Mäusen haben sie sich einen Namen gemacht. 
Das ein Medusa gut sein soll höre ich jetzt auch zum ersten Mal, die Emulation des Megalodon kommt um einiges besser als n haufen schlechter kleiner wandler!


----------



## nyso (15. März 2011)

Das Medusa ist nicht gut. Um Himmels willen Ich meinte damit nur, dass es wenigstens ein echtes 5.1 ist, und nicht nur emuliert^^ Vom Klang und der Verarbbeitung ist es trotzdem unter aller Sau


----------



## Madz (15. März 2011)

Ob Medusa, Creative, Razer, alles gleich schlecht und verliert alles gegen einen Hifi Kopfhörer.


----------



## P37E (15. März 2011)

echtes 5.1 im kh gibts nicht, emulation ist besser, räumlichkeit wird im kopf per laufzeitunterschieden erreicht und nicht treiber positionierung in geschlossenen kh


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2011)

Das brauchst du 85% der Leute die regelmäßig hier sind nicht zu erzählen. Gerade das können Hifi-Kopfhörer besser, höhere Treiberquali.


----------



## iceman650 (15. März 2011)

P37E schrieb:


> echtes 5.1 im kh gibts nicht, emulation ist besser, räumlichkeit wird im kopf per laufzeitunterschieden erreicht und nicht treiber positionierung in geschlossenen kh


 
@nyso: P37E hat mit diesem Post absolut recht. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, "echtes" 5.1 bei Headsets ist großer Müll und nur Geldmacherei durch geschicktes Marketing.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. März 2011)

Habe jetzt meine Quantum 503-Boxen von der Reparatur zurück, um sie endlich an Stelle von meinem Logitech-System () als PC-Lautsprecher zu benutzen.
Nun stellt sich aber die Frage, welchen Verstärker ich nehme. Im Forum habe ich schon von dem "Lepai-Wunder" gehört...
Was haltet ihr davon ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hydro (16. März 2011)

Die Q503 sind aber keine Nahfleder.  
Den Lepai kann man testen, für 20-30€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen, ansonsten gebrauchten Vollverstärker für kleines Geld.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. März 2011)

Hätte die Boxen ja in ungefähr 60cm-Abstand zu mir aufgestellt, oder ist das auch noch Nahfeldbereich ?


----------



## Lee (16. März 2011)

Ja, auch das ist noch Nahfeld.


----------



## iceman650 (16. März 2011)

Was ist denn sonst Nahfeld?
Wenn nicht 60cm, was dann 

Mfg, ice


----------



## TAZ (16. März 2011)

Naja ich hatte auch mal zwei Magnat Systema Professional direkt vor mir auf dem Tisch stehen...
Das war immernoch tausend mal besser als alle PC-Tröten!!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. März 2011)

Wie groß ist denn der Nahfeld-Bereich ?


----------



## b0s (17. März 2011)

Ohne es fachlich exakt zu wissen, würde ich schätzen Nahfeld geht bis ungefähr 1,50 m.


----------



## TAZ (17. März 2011)

Sagen wir mal so...es kommt darauf an...

Nahfeld und Fernfeld (Akustik)


----------



## b0s (17. März 2011)

Da hab ich auch reingeguckt, aber geholfen hat es für diese Frage nicht .

Worauf soll es denn ankommen, wenn es um Lautsprecher zur Musikwiedergabe geht?


----------



## TAZ (17. März 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch reingeguckt, aber geholfen hat es für diese Frage nicht .



War auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint. 




b0s schrieb:


> Worauf soll es denn ankommen, wenn es um Lautsprecher zur Musikwiedergabe geht?



Darauf dass es gefällt. Wenn ihm die Magnaten im Nahfeld gefallen, warum denn nicht? Sie klingen zwar auf Distanz besser, aber das heisst ja nicht dass sie im Nahfeld völlig versagen. 
Und besser als PC-Tröten werden sie ehh sein. HiFi ist keine Religion, auch wenn es einige gerne dazu machen wollen und die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Deswegen nochmal, denn bei HiFi ist es wie im Bett, erlaubt ist was Spass macht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. März 2011)

> Deswegen nochmal, denn bei HiFi ist es wie im Bett, erlaubt ist was Spass macht.




Die Magnats haben ja nun die Bassreflexrohre nach hinten, würdet ihr trotzdem Wandhalterungen nehmen ?


----------



## Bier (17. März 2011)

Also wenn das Rohr nach hinten geht, würde ich sehen, dass du nach hinten einen Meter Luft hast.
Zumindest bei hohen Pegeln kommt es sonst schnell zu dröhnen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. März 2011)

Kann ich die dann nicht einfach stopfen ?


----------



## Bier (17. März 2011)

Meinst du komplett zustopfen?
Das wäre für die Treiber und den Klang sicher nicht gut.


----------



## PEG96 (17. März 2011)

Das zustopfen sollte man nur in notfällen machen, da dort frequenzgang verloren geht.
der vorteil ist, dass das dröhnen weggeht


----------



## TAZ (17. März 2011)

Also ein Meter Abstand ist mehr als übertrieben. Da sollten schon 10 cm locker reichen. Meine Rear-LS hängen an der Wand und haben auch das BR-Rohr nach hinten und nur ca. 5 cm Platz. Da hat auch bei den 5.1 Pink-Floyd Alben nix gedröhnt. 
Beim Stopfen des BR-Rohres wird der Bass wohl an Volumen verlieren aber dafür evtl. an Präzision gewinnen. Aber es ist halt nicht ganz unproblematisch. Sowas muss probieren.

Stell die LS eben so gut auf es geht und teste ob das Stopfen vom BR-Rohr für dich eine Verbesserung bringt. Versuche halt das Optimum herauszuholen.
Als Verstärker würde sich vllt. auch der Scythe Kama Bay AMP Pro eignen.


----------



## Bier (17. März 2011)

Okay ich hab da andere Erfahrungen gemacht aber gut.
Bei meinen Onkyo SC-660 z.B. dröhnt es doch sehr wenn man sie zu nah an die Wand stellt und dann aufdreht.


----------



## TAZ (17. März 2011)

Es geht doch nur um "Tischbeschallung", für mehr hat er doch seine MB Quart. 

Optimal ist das sicher alles nicht, aber man kann ja versuchen aus dem vorhandenen den besten Kompromiss herauszuholen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. März 2011)

> Optimal ist das sicher alles nicht, aber man kann ja versuchen aus dem vorhandenen den besten Kompromiss herauszuholen.



Sehe ich genauso, mir sind die Quantums einfach zu gut, um sie zu verkaufen


----------



## iceman650 (17. März 2011)

Ach Quark leute, meine Infinitys steigen mit geschlossenem BR-Rohr 5-10hz später aus, bei präziserem Bass.
Bei mir zumindest klingt es auch bei guter Aufstellung mit (in meinem Fall Sportsocken ) geschlossenem BR-Rohr.
Die Sache ist halt, dass mit BR-Rohr ein höherer Schallpegel gefahren werden kann, und dadrauf vergeben unsere heiß geliebten Käseblätter Punkte.
Und diese leicht verdienten Punkte lässt sich nun einmal kaum ein Hersteller entgehen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## TAZ (18. März 2011)

Jeder LS verhält sich aber ein wenig anders. Und die Raumakustik darf auch nicht außer acht gelassen werden.


----------



## PEG96 (18. März 2011)

Absolut Raumakkustik ist halt sehr wichtig.
Das stopfen kann man ja einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Altair7 (18. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> @ Saturn
> 
> Die haben den sicher nur wegen der Farbe.  Wieviel wollen die dafür haben? Ich wette irgendwas um 600€. (internet ~450€)
> 
> ...


 
ne, hab Gestern mal nachgeschaut, die AKG K 701Q kosten "nur" 399€. Find sie aber ziemlich unbequem. Um den auszufüllen, müsste man ja ein Elefant sein 

mfg

Altair7


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. März 2011)

Habe mal zwei Fragen :

1. Kann es sein, dass sich jede Box erstmal "warm" spielen muss ?
Wenn ich nach Hause komme und mir Musik über meine mb quart anmache, dann habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Boxen nach ca. 20min einen saubereren und dynamischeren Klang haben als am Anfang...

2. Ich habe CoverFlow bei Foobar installiert, wie kriege ich nun aber die Ansicht, dass die Cover wirklich wie bei iTunes angezeigt werden ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## TAZ (18. März 2011)

zu 1. Ich denke eher dass du dich nach ca. 20 Minuten an den Klang gewöhnt hast...
Du hörst doch bestimmt auf dem Weg nach hause Musik mit Kopfhörer oder so?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. März 2011)

Theoretisch könnte man ein "Warmspielen" eines Lautsprechers damit erklären, dass der Hochtöner erst auf Betriebstemperatur kommen muss bis er ideal spielt. Aber ob das wirklich hörbar ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

Das alles Humbug, die einzigen Lautsprecher die bei gewissen Temperaturen wirklich ihr verhalten ändern sind Neodym Lautsprecher, da Neodym Magneten aber einer gewissen Temperatur ihre kompletten Ferromagnetischen eigenschaften verliert ( CurieTemperatur ) 
Das heist bei steigender Temperatur nimmt der Tesla wert immer weiter ab. 

Viel warscheinlicher ist es eher das der Verstärker seine zeit braucht um "warmzuwerden"


----------



## TAZ (19. März 2011)

Mal ab 1:30 min ansehen...
Top Technikirrtümer - Galileo - Video


----------



## Scrush (19. März 2011)

die 2 mongos   absolut keine ahnung von der materie. nur weil ne kamera da steht und galileo da ist sagen die das und denken sie haben recht geil^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. März 2011)

Was hat die Diskussion gerade mit Kabel-Voodoo zu tun ??^^

@ dfence : Das mit dem Verstärker klingt für mich auch i-wie logischer 
Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass es meist die Höhen sind, die sich nach 20min verbessern und nicht mehr so aufdringlich sind...

Nochmal zur Frage zu Foobar2000 :

Wie kann ich CoverFlow jetzt endgültig aktivieren ?


----------



## Madz (19. März 2011)

Der Filmbeitrag wandert gleich unter meine Favoriten.


----------



## TAZ (19. März 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was hat die Diskussion gerade mit Kabel-Voodoo zu tun ??^^



Gar nichts, hat ja auch keiner behauptet.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. März 2011)

> Nochmal zur Frage zu Foobar2000 :
> 
> Wie kann ich CoverFlow jetzt endgültig aktivieren ?



Das geht nicht einfach so, da brauchst du einen passenden Skin, oder du bastelst dir selbst einen Skin (erfordert aber Programmier-Kenntnisse).

@dfence:

Ganz so schwachsinnig find ich die Theorie nicht, denn viele Hochtöner sind ja mit Ferrofluid gefüllt. Wenn nun der Hochtöner warmspielt nimmt die Viskosität des Ferrofluids zu und der Hochtöner spielt dadurch präziser.
Aber ich hab ganz ehrlich nicht sooo die Ahnung vom Innenleben von Chassis, kann mich daher auch nur auf Erfahrungen Anderer stützen und das weitergeben was ich da so gehört bzw. gelesen habe.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

Das gillt nur für die Theorie, in der Praxis macht das aber kein unterschied.  
Es gab vor einiger zeit mal ein Test von Visaton dazu, und die haben selbst messtechnisch kein unterschied feststellen können zwischen "kalten" und warmen Hochtöner, und die musten für den test den hochtöner im Wärmeschrank auf 60°c Erhitzen, weil im Normalbetrieb der Hochtöner keine nennenswerte Temperatur anstiege zeigt wenn diese mit Ferrofluid gekühlt werden. 
Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. März 2011)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Es ist eben oft so im HiFi-Bereich, dass in der Praxis die verschiedenen Effekte garnicht so ausschlaggebend sind wie man es aus der Theorie heraus denken würde/könnte.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

Korrekt, sieht man ja beim Kabelvoodoo z.b da ist dann immer wieder schön wenn es div Tests gibt.


----------



## Bier (19. März 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Mal ab 1:30 min ansehen...
> Top Technikirrtümer - Galileo - Video


5:46   wo ist denn der CPU-Kühler abgeblieben?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> 5:46   wo ist denn der CPU-Kühler abgeblieben?


 
Die CPU hamse auch vergessen, oder die ham die abdeckung vom Sockel auf die CPU gelegt, auserdem hamse Netzteil nicht angeschlossen sondern nur kabel reingelegt *g* Galileo halt.


----------



## PEG96 (19. März 2011)

Demnächst kommt galileo mystery spezial, warum wurde die cpu vergessen und das netzteil nicht angeschlossen? 
Und das spezial, warum klingen die teuren kabel nicht besser? Stecken hinter beidem vll. die Iluminaten?

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es wesentlich teurere kabel als das was die da meinen welches das teuereste ist.
Auf der High-end hatten irgendein hersteller nen 2m kabel welches 200.000€ kostet


----------



## lu89 (19. März 2011)

Naja, es geht halt immer teurer. Ich kann auch Kabel aus purem Platin mit Diamantstaubumhüllung herstellen. Ob das dann den Klang beeinflusst ist aber eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## PEG96 (19. März 2011)

Tja bringt nichts da Kupfer wesentlich besser leitet als Platin.


----------



## iceman650 (19. März 2011)

Das interessiert die Voodoos doch nen Scheißdreck 
Genauso diese Klangschälchen, komischerweise sind die mit dem teuersten Material auch die besten.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2011)

Silber hat einen etwas geringeren spezifischen Widerstand als Kupfer. Dafür hat man also sogar ein physikalisches Argument. Gold oder Platin dagegen macht selbst in der Theorie nur als Oxidationsschutz auf den Steckern Sinn.


----------



## Freakyyy (19. März 2011)

Hi, hab mir ein Optisches Kabel gekauft um den PC mit meiner Sony DAV-DZ330 Anlage zu verbinden.
Jetzt sagt mir Windows 7 aber das es nicht angeschlossen sei, aber er erkennt es. 
Kann mir da wer weiter helfen ???

EDIT: Also ich würde gerne Musik über den PC auf meiner Anlage hören um nicht immer neue Musik aufn Stick zu ziehn oder immer neue CD`s einlegen zu müssen.
Dafür hab ich mir ein optisches Kabel gekauft welches ich mit meiner Anlage und dem PC verbunden habe. Jetzt zeigt der mir im Soundmanager das angeschlossene Kabel an, aber ich kann es nicht auswählen. Dort steht Kabel ist nicht angeschlossen, oder muss ich das iwie noch andersweitig einstellen????


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2011)

Bisschen mehr Infos wären hilfreich .


----------



## iceman650 (20. März 2011)

Habe grade ein super Webradio gefunden, das hier einigen gefallen könnte.
Wird alles in 320kbit Mp3 ausgestrahlt, von Linn Records, die zum Hifi-Hersteller Linn gehören und dementsprechend gute Aufnahmen herstellen.
Linn Radio


Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (20. März 2011)

Klappt sogar mit meiner 384er Leitung 
Dann kann ich aber nichts anderes im Netz machen sonst läuft's nicht flüssig


----------



## iceman650 (20. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Klappt sogar mit meiner 384er Leitung
> Dann kann ich aber nichts anderes im Netz machen sonst läuft's nicht flüssig


 
Lol, noch ein 384er-gestrafter 
Bei mir das selbe, aber was solls, Musik hat vorrang 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. März 2011)

> Das geht nicht einfach so, da brauchst du einen passenden Skin, oder du bastelst dir selbst einen Skin (erfordert aber Programmier-Kenntnisse).



Die ich leider nicht besitze 
Was wäre denn ein passender Skin für foobar2000 ?


----------



## Madz (20. März 2011)

@ Iceman


Danke für den Radiolink! Leider bin ich momentan eher auf der Mittelalterschiene.


----------



## Lee (20. März 2011)

> Was wäre denn ein passender Skin für foobar2000 ?



Google einfach nach Foobar Skin/Theme und such dir einen raus. Nicht alle Skins gehen bei aktuellen Foobar Versionen. 
Und allgemein, Foobar ist nicht unkompliziert. Sich Foobar so hinzubiegen, dass es einem gefällt erfordert unter Umständen eine Menge Arbeit. Wenn du unbedingt Cover Flow haben möchtest, aber keine Lust auf googlen und rumprobieren hast, nimm Itunes....
Wenn du darauf verzichten kannst ist Foobar allerdings schon ohne zusatz Skin problemlos nutzbar. Sieht nur spartanisch aus.


----------



## PEG96 (20. März 2011)

Die Qualität ist ziemlich gut. 
Und ich kann nebenbei noch alle anderen aktivitäten im internet machen, die ich machen möchte.
16.000.kb leitung FTW!


----------



## querinkin (20. März 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die ich leider nicht besitze
> Was wäre denn ein passender Skin für foobar2000 ?


 
Hier kannst du dir einen aussuchen: *** Foobar2000 on deviantART[/url]

Ich benutze diesen hier:*** Foobar2000 on deviantART[/url]


----------



## snapstar123 (20. März 2011)

Hallo Leute brauche dringedn eure Hilfe, es geht um meinen PC mit denn ich gerne Musik an meiner Anlage hören möchte.
Das Problem ich habe 2 Digitale-Ausgänge 1Caoxial und 1xOptisch, ich habe beide Kabel da 10m die ich auch brauche die Länge.
Ich wollte es erst mit dem Caoxial probieren aber der Stecker passt einfach nicht in denn Anschluss beim Board, keine Ahnung wieso, es ist aber ein Anschluss für Chinch also Caoxial, Bilder im Anhang.

So dann Optisches gekauft, es kommt kein Signal an meine Anlage obwohl ich alles überprüft habe, normal wenn ein Optisches Kabel ein Signal ausgibt leuchtet es aber das tut es auch nicht, Kabel habe ich aber überprüft daran liegt es nicht.
Ich habe alle Treiber aktuallisiert aber es kommt nichts, der nschluss am PC ist auch sehr wackelig, ich kann mir nur noch vorstellen das es defekt ist denn ich hatte schon mal meine Anlage mit dem Board am laufen über Optisch aber wegen Umbauten am Case hatte ich das Board ca. 2 Monate nicht in Betrieb gehabt.

Ich weis nicht mehr weiter, ich versuche das ganze schon seit einer Woche zum laufen zu bekommen aber es kommt nichts sowie das, dass Caoxial nicht passt was auch sehr komisch ist, im Anhang ist auch von meinem Board von der Anleitung ein Screen mit drinnen wo steht das es Ausgänge sind und wie gesagt es lief schon mal.
Hier mal die Bilder, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiter helfen, ich habe auch extra Threads erstellt ohne Erfolg, hier die Links , Mfg Snapstar

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/134230-koaxial-oder-optisch-fuer-anlage-zum-pc.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/144408-hilfe-wegen-sound-optischer-ausgang.html


----------



## Bier (21. März 2011)

Hey wie sieht das eigl. aus, wenn ich einen Hifi-Kopfhörer à la AKG K 601 an meinen iPod anschließe?
Funktioniert das ohne Probleme, oder ist ein Kopfhörerverstärker erforderlich?
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie das dann mit der Akkuleistung aussieht.
Solche Kopfhörer fressen doch sicherlich mehr Strom als kleine inEars.


----------



## TAZ (21. März 2011)

Der iPod hat eben eine bestimmte Ausgangsleistung (z.B. 16mW), diese kann er maximal abgeben, egal welcher Kopfhörer dran hängt.
Lauter wird es nur mit einem KHV der selber eine höhere Ausgangsleistung hat als eben diese 16mW, wenn der KHV auch nur 16 mW hat bringt es nichts.


----------



## iceman650 (21. März 2011)

Kommt auf den Kopfhörer an.
Ein K601 oder ein Sennheiser HD600/HD650 klingen am iPod zum Beispiel nicht gut, während ein Shure SRH840 auch dort eine gute Figur abgibt.
Ist also ganz unterschiedlich. Mit der Akkulaufzeit ist es auch wieder so eine Sache, kommt auf den Wirkungsgrad der Hörer an.
Von daher ist er oft nützlich, aber nicht immer. Gut und relativ günstig sind Cmoys und FiiO E7. Dieser funktioniert auch als Soundkarte (USB-DAC).

Mfg, ice


----------



## Ecle (21. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Klappt sogar mit meiner 384er Leitung


64kbit\s noch zum surfen 
 Wie zu ISDN Zeiten.


----------



## Bier (21. März 2011)

Okay danke für die Antworten.
Naja ich muss eh erst mal Geld Sparen.
Erst mal kommt ein AVR


----------



## Sync (21. März 2011)

Hi leutz 

gibt es eine "gute" soundkarte mit optischen digitalem eingang und stereo ausgang? (cinch) 

hab mich mit SK nie so beschäftigt


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2011)

Was darfs kosten?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. März 2011)

Jo, kann mir jemand Kopfhörer empfehlen (30-50 €), die für Dubstep und Rock geeiignet sind empfehlen ?
Sollen mit dem iPod Touch betrieben werden


----------



## Sync (21. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was darfs kosten?


 maximal 160.. wenns keine gibt würd ich mir eh ne essence gönnnen




			
				Jonny the Gamer schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, kann mir jemand Kopfhörer empfehlen (30-50 €), die für Dubstep und Rock geeiignet sind empfehlen ?
> Sollen mit dem iPod Touch betrieben werden



vll die AKG K 518 DJ ? 
haben nen sehr ausgeprägten bass (gut für dubstep)

allerdings drücken die KH bei einigen leuten mir großen köpfen.. man sollte also vorher probetragen.. und -hören allemal


----------



## hydro (21. März 2011)

Wie wäre es mit In-Ears?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. März 2011)

Achso, habe vergessen euch zu sagen, dass es keine Bügelkopfhörer sein sollen, also wären In-Ears schon das richtige denk' ich 
Aber welche ?


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

Weis eine keine Antwort zu meinem Problem oder was würdet ihr mir als Soka empfehlen, sollte wenn dann für PCIe gedacht sein aber am besten für denn PCIe x4 denn bei PCIex16 zieht er mir dann bei der Graka die 16 Lanes weg.
Ist vorallem für Musik wie HipHop oder auch ClubLaunch und Filme gedacht, habe gehört in diesem Bereich ist die Asus Xonar sehr gut oder die X-Fi Extreme Titanium , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## PEG96 (21. März 2011)

Da wären die klipsch image s4 zu empfehlen.
Auf welche Abstimmung stehst du denn?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. März 2011)

Was meinst du mit "Abstimmung" ?
Wenn ich Dubstep höre, möchte ich natürlich, dass die Bässe betront sind...


----------



## Lee (21. März 2011)

> maximal 160.. wenns keine gibt würd ich mir eh ne essence gönnnen


Die Essence hat aber keinen Optischen Eingang 

Die Karte hier
Club 3D Theatron DD 7.1, PCI (CMS-THDD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
hat zum Beispiel einen Optischen I/O. Aber ob du den so nutzen kannst, wie du dir das vorstellst weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Bier (21. März 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Weis eine keine Antwort zu meinem Problem oder was würdet ihr mir als Soka empfehlen, sollte wenn dann für PCIe gedacht sein aber am besten für denn PCIe x4 denn bei PCIex16 zieht er mir dann bei der Graka die 16 Lanes weg.
> Ist vorallem für Musik wie HipHop oder auch ClubLaunch und Filme gedacht, habe gehört in diesem Bereich ist die Asus Xonar sehr gut oder die X-Fi Extreme Titanium , Mfg Snapstar


 
Also die Xonar DX hat PCI-E x1. Eine SK mit PCI-E x4 oder 16 ist mir nicht bekannt.
Nimm die Xonar. Die ist wesentlich besser als die X-Fi.


----------



## blaidd (21. März 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Da wären die klipsch image s4 zu empfehlen.
> Auf welche Abstimmung stehst du denn?


 
Kann ich absoult empfehlen, die Teile sind super! Ich hab mittlerweile einen ganzen Haufen InEars, die meisten in der Preisklasse 50-100€, ein paar auch darüber; das sind meine besten!

Die Abstimmung ist nicht allzu basslastig, allerdings ist er sehr(!) kräftig und direkt und verschluckt die Mitten und Höhen nicht. Da dürfte es keinen Grund zum Meckern geben. 50€ sind aber vielleicht etwas knapp dafür. Aber die Dinger sind ihr Geld absolut wert. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHN126YQDf0

Wenn du wirklich brachialen Bass brauchst, kannst du dir mal die Creative EP830 anschauen. Die sind ziemlich günstig (~20€) und haben ordentlich Power. Allerdings kann man den Sound nicht als neutral bezeichenen. Für den Preis dürfte es aber schwierig sein, etwas besseres zu finden...
Sennheiser CX 300 II Precision (~25€) schlagen in die selbe Richtung, die Sennheiser CX 550 Style II (~40€) sind schon deutlich neutraler, ohne beim Bass wirklich Abstriche zu machen.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Also die Xonar DX hat PCI-E x1. Eine SK mit PCI-E x4 oder 16 ist mir nicht bekannt.
> Nimm die Xonar. Die ist wesentlich besser als die X-Fi.


 
Ja habe mal denn Test der Soka gelesen und in dem Preissegment gibt es nichts besseres, sie unterstützt 7.1 und hatt einen Digitalen-Ausgang zur Anlage, perfekt.
Ja habe es verwechselt mit PCIex1, ich danke für die Antwort wobei ich noch überlege ob die Asus Xonar D2 etwas besser ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bier (21. März 2011)

So viel ich weiß, ist die D2 einfach nur älter und einen nennenswerten Unterschied von der Leistung her gibt es glaub ich auch nicht.
Also ich würde zur günstigeren Xonar greifen.
Welche Lautsprecher willst du denn anschließen? Und wie willst du sie anschließen? Digital oder analog?


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß, ist die D2 einfach nur älter und einen nennenswerten Unterschied von der Leistung her gibt es glaub ich auch nicht.
> Also ich würde zur günstigeren Xonar greifen.
> Welche Lautsprecher willst du denn anschließen? Und wie willst du sie anschließen? Digital oder analog?


 
Sie wird Digital an meinen Verstärker angeschlossen 7.1 Receiver Denon 1709, also über Toslink.
Ich dachte das währe eine neurer Version also ist die DX doch besser.
Eigentlich geht es ja über mein Board aber da scheint die Buchse kaputt zu sein für Caoxial und Optisch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bier (21. März 2011)

Bei Digital ist das eh egal ob du eine SK für 30 oder für 300€ nimmst.
Digital ist digital.
Hauptsache sie hat DDL oder DTS-C

Diese hier würde es auch tun:Club-3D Theatron DD Soundkarte 7.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Hat aber nur PCI.
Die Xonar DX ist die günstigste SK mit PCI-E welche DDL unterstützt.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Bei Digital ist das eh egal ob du eine SK für 30 oder für 300€ nimmst.
> Digital ist digital.
> Hauptsache sie hat DDL oder DTS-C
> 
> ...


 
O.K. perfekt dann danke ich dir schon mal für deine Hilfe, werde dann die Asus nehmen, die sagt mir eher zu , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bier (21. März 2011)

Ich denke das ist auch die beste Wahl.
So hast du auf jeden Fall eine gute SK, wenn du auch mal etwas analog oder Kopfhörer anschließt.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

Ja so ist es obwohl das Board auch eine gute Onboard-Soka hat würde ich mal sagen aber ich weis nicht ob man das vergleichen kann.
Hier das Board DFI LANParty:The Best OC Platform! Overclock, Motherboard, Intel, AMD.
Wollte aber schon länger eine anständige Soka haben und jetzt wird es Zeit da mein Board versagt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bier (21. März 2011)

Welche Lautsprecher hast du angeschlossen?
Wenn das jetzt nicht grad Logitechtröten sind, wirst du den Unterschied deutlich feststellen können.
Die Xonar DX ist weitaus besser als sämtliche Onboardchips.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

Am PC noch billigere als Logitech also richtig quälende Boxen, wahr nur ein Not-Kauf, normal läuft es über denn Verstärker.
Ich warte ja noch auf mein Medusa NX 5.1 Headset um beim zocken auch in denn Genuss zu kommen mit richtig guten Sound zu spielen, der Montior ist ja schon perfekt 26" aber die Boxen halt, die kann man keinen zu muten die am PC hängen, sind von Gembird so eine Aldi-Sch... , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bier (21. März 2011)

Hab ich jetzt richtig verstanden, dass du absolute billigLS an die Xonar anschließen willst?!
Was das Medusa angeht: hast du es schon bestellt? Wenn ja pack's erst gar nicht aus und schick es sofort wieder zurück.
Kauf dir lieber Stereo-Hifi-Kopfhörer. Da hast du in verbindung mit der Xonar viel, viel mehr Surround.
Aber darüber kann dir iceman650 sicher mehr sagen


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

Jein, eigentlich läuft über die Soka dann der Verstärker der Denon 1709 mit einem Sorroundsystem von Elac so wenn ich mal nicht denn Verstärker benutze kommt das Headset ins Spiel, ich habe es gewonnen deswegen geht es nicht zurück schicken und ein neues kaufen.
Wenigstens ein sagen wir mal halbwegs anständiges Headset das die billig PC-Boxen ablösen soll da wie schon gesagt die echt quällend sind.
Also das Headset habe ich gewonnen bei einem Gewinnspiel aber das es so schlecht sein soll das Medusa NX 5.1 habe ich nicht geacht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bier (21. März 2011)

Okay wenn das so ist, dann tu dir den Gefallen und pack es nicht aus und verkauf es
Ich sprech aus eigener Erfahrung, hab selber eins


----------



## iceman650 (21. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber darüber kann dir iceman650 sicher mehr sagen


Here I am

Und zwar hat der Mensch ja (oh Wunder, oh Wunder ) 2 Ohren. Jedes einzelne Funktioniert wie ein Mikrofon.
Und wie soll ein einzelnes Mikrofon nun feststellen können, ob der Sound vor, hinter oder neben ihm ist? Richtig, es geht nicht. 
Deshalb ist diese Lösung mit mehreren Treibern (="Lautsprecher") pro Ohrmuschel sinnfrei, denn der Surround-Effekt entsteht durch Zeitunterschiede zwischen den Ohren, nicht dadurch, dass das Ohr merkt, von wo der Klang kommt.

Das bedeutet wenn ein Klang von Rechts kommt, dann bekommt das Rechte Ohr den Schall auch zuerst ab. Wenn er nun von vorn rechts kommt, dann ist der Zeitunterschied weniger stark. Und mit genau diesen Zeitunterschieden kann das menschliche Hirn nun orten.
Genau diesen Zeitunterschied kann man per Dolby Headphone simulieren. Dolby Headphone errechnet die Zeitunterschiede und gibt diese an Stereo-Kopfhörer weiter.

Deshalb raten wir hier dringend von Surround-Headsets ab und raten zu Stereo Kopfhörern in Verbindung mit einem Ansteckmikrofon. 
Billiger und besser. Schließlich müssen ja bei einem Surround-Headset mehr Treiber bezahlt werden, die dann auch minderwertiger sind.

Was möchtest du denn maximal ausgeben für das Headset?
Generelle Empfehlungen von unsrer Seite sind das AKG K530 sowie das Creative Aurvana Live!.
Der AKG ist neutraler, während der Creative mehr höhen und Bass hat. Was man nun nimmt, ist einem selbst überlassen, aber generell sind diese beiden in ihrer Preisklasse fast konkurrenzlos.


Mfg, ice


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2011)

O.K. also ist das so ein Mythos mit denn Dolby-Headsets, ich warte noch auf das Headset, müsste aber bald eintreffen.
Die anderen 2 habe ich mir mal angeschaut und finde persönlich Stereo besser was z.B. Musik anbelangt, bei meiner Anlage höre ich auch lieber Stereo als Dolby-Digital vorallem da es ja bei Musik kein richtiges Dolby-Digital ist.
Ist aber schon mal gut zu wissen, wie sieht es mit In-Ers Kopfhörern aus, ich habe für mein Sony Ericsson W960i extra eins das über Bloetooth läuft und über einen Adapter dann in einen klinke einstecken kann.
Ich finde von denn normalen In-Ers haben sie einen sehr guten Klang und kräftige Bässe als wie die, die bei liegen beim Handy, kostet auch dementsprechend mehr, wie sieht es damit aus, wobei ich bei einem test auch gesehen habe das es da auch schon sehr gute und günstige gibt, das was ich habe ist also Kabellos aber mit dem Adapter kann ich es dort wo ich es anstecke ein Signal empfangen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Sync (21. März 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Die Essence hat aber keinen Optischen Eingang
> 
> Die Karte hier
> Club 3D Theatron DD 7.1, PCI (CMS-THDD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> hat zum Beispiel einen Optischen I/O. Aber ob du den so nutzen kannst, wie du dir das vorstellst weiß ich nicht.



ja.. ich will  eigtl meine glotze (optisch ausgang) mit meinen Magnat Quantum 605 hören. mein verstärker hat nur normale analoge cinch eingänge.
und den möcht ich mitm pc verbinden um auch musik zu hören.. wenns keine mitm optischen eingang gibt muss ich mir dann halt nen billigen D/A wandler holn..


----------



## Lee (21. März 2011)

Ich fürchte in dem Fall nützt dir auch eine passende SoKa nichts. Wahrscheinlich wirst du deutlich spürbare Latenzen haben und damit eine Asynchronität von Bild und Ton. Du kannst ja vorrübergehend einfach den Kopfhörerausgang vom Fernseher benutzen, wenn dieser nicht vielleicht sogar einen Stereo Line Out hat. Über den Kopfhörerausgang ist der Sound zwar wahrscheinlich nicht all zu gut, aber sicher dennoch besser als über die Fernseherlautsprecher


----------



## Sync (21. März 2011)

hm.. das hab ich gar nicht versucht 

dann wirds halt trotzdem ne essence 

ist der unterschied zwischen ST und STX nur, dass die Xer über pci e läuft?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. März 2011)

Das ist der Hauptunterschied, ja


----------



## Lee (21. März 2011)

Die ST soll noch irgendeine Funktion zur Verminderung sogenannter "Jitter" haben. Was das ist, weiß ich nicht 
Weiterhin hat die ST noch die Möglichkeit zum Anschließen des H6 Erweiterungspanels, mit dem du auch Surround Ausgänge hast. Allerdings ist das nur schwer erhätlich.
Ansonsten unterscheiden sich beide nur beim Anschluss.


----------



## Sync (21. März 2011)

alles klar danke 
dann wird jetzt ein bissel gespart und dann stößt die Essence STX dazu


----------



## iceman650 (21. März 2011)

Jitter
Ich kann jetzt allerdings nicht sagen, dass ich von irgendwelchen Problemen schon etwas gemerkt hätte. Gut, aber ich habe ja auch keinen Vergleich.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. März 2011)

Und bei der ST kann man das optionale Xonar H6-Board anschließen wenn man analoge 5.1-Ausgänge braucht  Die Möglichkeit gibts bei der STX leider nicht.


----------



## thysol (21. März 2011)

Sagt mal, wo ist eigentlich der Devil-X hin?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. März 2011)

Der treibt sich eher im Luxx rum, guckt leider nurnoch selten hier rein. Kann ich aber auch iwo nachvollziehen


----------



## thysol (21. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Der treibt sich eher im Luxx rum, guckt leider nurnoch selten hier rein. Kann ich aber auch iwo nachvollziehen


 
Wieso denn?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. März 2011)

Frag ihn doch  sowas muss wirklich nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden und gehört auch garnicht zum thema


----------



## BarFly (22. März 2011)

Hallo,



iceman650 schrieb:


> Jitter
> Ich kann jetzt allerdings nicht sagen, dass ich von irgendwelchen Problemen schon etwas gemerkt hätte. Gut, aber ich habe ja auch keinen Vergleich.
> Mfg, ice



Ein anderer Link zum Thema Jitter:

von pelmazo klug geschissen: Jitter-Verwirrungen

Aber die Asus Xonar DX sieht mir nach einer interessanten Soundkarte aus. Da ich demnächst den großen Systemwechsel von XP auf Win7 mache.


----------



## Bier (23. März 2011)

Ich habe mir überlegt, mir einen Kopfhörer vom Schlage AKG K 530 zu kaufen.
Jetzt zu meinen beiden Fragen:

-Welche Kopfhörer dieser Preiklasse sind noch zu empfehlen?

-Ich werde mir in Kürze den Yamaha RX-V 767 kaufen.
Macht es mehr Sinn, die KH an eine SK (Xonar DX), oder an den Kopfhörerverstärker des Yamahas anzuschließen?

Gruß, Bier.


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

Vllt. ist der hier was für dich? Schön günstig.
ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


----------



## Bier (23. März 2011)

Also schlechter als der K501 sollte er nicht sein.
Ich bin eher bereit mehr auszugeben.
Wollte auch eh noch probehören, aber dafür müsste ich halt wissen, was alles hörenswert ist


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. März 2011)

Denon AH-D1001, Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro, wer drauf steht: Sennheiser HD595 oder 598, Audio Technica ATH-50M, AKG K601...


----------



## Bier (23. März 2011)

Okay danke schonmal.
Und wie sieht das mit meiner 2. Frage aus?
Taugt der KHV vom Yamaha was, oder wäre eine SK sinnvoller?


----------



## Lee (23. März 2011)

Den Yamaha kann ich nicht beurteilen. Mein K530 klang jedoch sowohl an meinem Denon PMA 510 als auch an meinem Sony AVR schlechter als an der Xonar DX. Der Bass war bei den ersten beiden deutlich aufgedickt, das Klang nicht mehr all zu schön. Der K701 hingegen macht an allen eine gute Figur. Warum der K530 da so empfindlich ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. März 2011)

Hey, Leute...
Ich habe einen Gummi-Nippel von den In-Ear-Kopfhörern von Sony-Walkman verloren...
Kann man die nachbestellen ?
Die gibt es ja zudem in unterschiedlichen Größen


----------



## iceman650 (23. März 2011)

Kannst du praktisch überall bestellen.
Einfach bei einem onlineshop nach "in ear tips" oder nach ohrpassstücken etc. suchen.

@T: Hab grade meinen ersten Plattenspieler gekauft, bei ebay. 
Dual CS415. So viel hat der nicht gekostet, wäre kein großer Verlust, wenn der auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.


Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

12x Aufsatz In-Ear Gummi Silikon Kopfhörer Ersatz SML bei eBay.de: Universal-MP3-Zubehör (endet 28.03.11 20:40:26 MESZ)

Z.B.


----------



## Bier (23. März 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Den Yamaha kann ich nicht beurteilen. Mein K530 klang jedoch sowohl an meinem Denon PMA 510 als auch an meinem Sony AVR schlechter als an der Xonar DX. Der Bass war bei den ersten beiden deutlich aufgedickt, das Klang nicht mehr all zu schön. Der K701 hingegen macht an allen eine gute Figur. Warum der K530 da so empfindlich ist, weiß ich nicht.


 
Dann werd ich mir doch wahrscheinlich ne SK holen.
Aber ich werds erst mal mit dem Yamaha versuchen und die SK später holen.
Erst mal sparen, der AVR wird teuer genug


----------



## Sync (23. März 2011)

ah man..die xonar essence liegt im warenkorb.. aber ich kämpfe mit mir "zur kasse" zu drücken


----------



## Madz (23. März 2011)

Los! Machs endlich!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. März 2011)

> @T: Hab grade meinen ersten Plattenspieler gekauft, bei ebay.
> Dual CS415. So viel hat der nicht gekostet, wäre kein großer Verlust, wenn der auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.



Glückwunsch zum ersten Dreher  entweder begeistert dich das Auflegen garnicht, oder du wirst süchtig danach 
Der CS415 ist ein ganz ordentlicher Anfänger-Dreher, da kann man im Prinzip nicht viel falsch machen wenn er iO ist. Hat ein vernünftiges Subchassis und einen ganz ordentlichen Antrieb. Nur der Rumpel-Fremdspannungsabstand könnte etwas besser sein, aber solang du nicht vorhast Klassik mit dem Teil in Perfektion zu hören, stört das auch eher nicht. Was für ein Tonabnehmer ist denn an dem Teil montiert?


----------



## kero81 (24. März 2011)

Ich klinke mich jetzt hier auch mal ein und habe direkt mal eine Frage. Und zwar wurde mich interesieren was ihr so von den Auzentech Karten haltet?! Speziell von der X-Fi Home Theater HD? Ich leibäugle schon länger mit dieser Karte, nur würde ich gerne die Meinung von Leuten hören die von sowas mehr Plan haben wie ich.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir da etwas zu sagen könntet.

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## sinthor4s (24. März 2011)

Ich hab grade entdeckt das man mit Media Go mittlerweile auch ind FLAC rippen kann... ich weiß leider nicht
inwiefern das bitgenau ist oder nicht, aber von der Bedienung her ist es auf jeden Fall einfacher als EAC..


----------



## Madz (24. März 2011)

*Vorsicht rein subjektive Meinung! *

Von den Auzentech halte ich persönlich nichts, weil der Treibersupport nicht so gut sein soll, wie bei den Asus Karten.


----------



## Pravasi (24. März 2011)

Habe selber ne Forte und bin recht ambivalent damit.
Vom Sound,dem KHV,und den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten her ist alles o.k.
Ich brauche sie in erster Linie als Gamer und dafür ist sie gut.
Aber die Treiber.....
Ist der wohl derzeit grösste Dreck auf meinem PC!
Das am meisten neuinstallierte Programm,weil es sich schon öfters augehangen hat.
Updates?-dann gibts nen Crash.
Vom Spiel zum Unterhaltungsmodus wechseln?-geht ein paar mal gut,dann möchte alles wieder neu installiert werden...
DDL?-kein Problem,setzt halt nur manchmal aus.
Usw,usw.,...
Habe sie nur noch,weil mir die Asus-Karten fürs zocken nicht basslastig genug sind.


----------



## Lee (24. März 2011)

Wobei die schlechten Treiber nicht an Auzentech liegen, sondern an Creative. Auch die Auzentech X-FI Karten haben Creative Treiber. Und wie die so sind ist ja allgemein bekannt. Die nicht X-FI Auzentech Karten hingegen müssten ganz brauchbare Treiber haben.

Wo wir gerade bei Auzentech sind, hat schonmal jemand was von der X-Meridian 2 gehört? Die hat den selben Chip wie die Asus Xonar Karten und ist möglicherweise eine hochwertige Alternative zu den Xonars.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. März 2011)

Wenn du ne gute alternative zu den Asus karten suchst, 

ESI Prodigy 7.1 Hifi, 


Btw Asus karten sind nich mass aller dinge, so kommt das manchmal hier rüber.


----------



## Lee (24. März 2011)

Ich suche keine Alternative, meine Essence bleibt erst einmal die nächste Zeit. Mir ging es eher um eine allgemeine Einschätzung. Und das Asus Karten nicht das Maß aller Dinge sind, ist mir bewusst 
Hätte ich keinen KHV gebraucht hätte ich wohl in richtung der Audiotrack Prodigy Hifi geblickt oder vergleichbares.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2011)

Wenn die ESI Karten mal Standby könnten -.-.
Und guter Treibersupport bei Asus? Einen Skin über die fertigen Treiber von CMedia zu legen und dabei noch Bugs ein zu bauen ist nicht gerade eine Meisterleistung.


----------



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

Mir wurde geraten hier Hilfe zu suchen 
Ich suche ein Gaming-Headset und habe nicht vor viel Geld dafür auszugeben. Ich will damit primär zocken - also gutes Mikro sollte dabei sein. Musik wird auch gehört, aber das meist über Boxen. Ich kenn mich nicht wirklich mit Audio aus - deswegen muss ich euch vertrauen  Mein Preislimit ist 40€!


----------



## Gast12348 (24. März 2011)

Nuja unter XP gehts das sogar mit dem Standby bei den Esi karten, nur ab Win Vista und Win7 wirds sehr problematisch, wobei ich aber seit dem lezten Treiberaupdate auch nicht mehr probiert hab wie sie sich im Standby verhält. 

Jeder hersteller hat wohl irgendwie seine probleme mit den Treibern, wobei ich sagen muss bei meinem Novation interface gabs bisher nie irgend nen problem.


----------



## Bier (24. März 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Mir wurde geraten hier Hilfe zu suchen
> Ich suche ein Gaming-Headset und habe nicht vor viel Geld dafür auszugeben. Ich will damit primär zocken - also gutes Mikro sollte dabei sein. Musik wird auch gehört, aber das meist über Boxen. Ich kenn mich nicht wirklich mit Audio aus - deswegen muss ich euch vertrauen  Mein Preislimit ist 40€!


Mach am besten eben ein neues Thema auf, dann bleibt's übersichtlicher.
Besser ist, du nimmst einen Kopfhörer mit Ansteckmikro. Headsets sind viel zu überteuert für die Leistung die sie bieten.


----------



## kero81 (24. März 2011)

Also ist der einzige Kritikpunkt bei meiner genannten Auzen der Treiber???


----------



## TAZ (24. März 2011)

Wobei meine X-Fi seit über einem Jahr absolut stabil mit Original Creative-Treibern läuft.


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2011)

Sonen paar Linuxbewandte rennen hier ja auch rum, würdet ihr euch das: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-laesst-sich-nicht-installieren-new-post.html mal bitte anschauen ? Danke


----------



## b0s (26. März 2011)

Ich war gestern im Media Markt um mir weitere Höreindrücke von Kopfhörern reinzuziehn.

Wie erwartet (entgegen meiner Hoffnung) war die Auswahl mal wieder bescheiden, aber immerhin quasi andersherum als im Saturn: gute Sennheiser Auswahl, mikrige AKG Vertretung.
Es gab HD 650, 598 und 518

Knackig auf den Punkt gebracht: Der 650 hat was her gemacht. Der 518 hat wie hässlich gemanschter Soundbrei geklungen, wogegen der 598 zumindest die meisten Details wiedergeben konnte, wenn er auch imho nicht schön abgestimmt war. Der Gesang (jazz & rock) hat nicht so doll geklungen (frauenstimme beim jazz dröhnend, nickelbacks Frontmann weniger kernig und präzise) und feine hi-hat chick's waren nur mit größter Mühe heraushörbar. Der HD 650 hat sie dagegen sehr klar wiedergegeben, mit viel besseren Höhendetails. Hab ich auch daran gemerkt, dass die Bassdrum ein wenig "feucht" klang und mehr Tonspektrum hatte als ein trockenes "Bumm", was mir der 598 vermitteln wollte.

Damit ist eine Wegmarke gesetzt: Mein HD 595 muss weg  und hochwertigerer Ersatz herbei!
Ich hoffe noch irgendwo in der Nähe den K601/K701 hören zu können, damit ich besser eingrenzen kann. Mehr als 2 KH würd ich mir nämlich ungern bestellen.

Abgesehen vom Sound her übrigens: Der HD 650 trägt sich wesentlich angenehmer als der 595/8 und alles darunter. Auf einer Höhe mit den größeren AKGs. Mein 595 macht sich ab und zu schonmal unangenehm bemerkbar um die Ohren oder auf dem Kopf am Bügel.


----------



## iceman650 (27. März 2011)

Was möchtest du dir noch anhören?
Ich würde noch einmal richtung Beyerdynamic (DT880) und auch nochmals zu Sennheiser (HD600) schauen.
Beide sind mit dem HD650 gleichauf, haben aber eine andere Abstimmung. 
Der HD600 hat weniger bass als der HD650. Eine Mischung daraus ist der DT880, der dazu noch eine Höhenanhebung hat.
BTW: HD600 wird immer so übergangen wegen dem HD650 dabei ist der so schön

Mfg, ice


----------



## b0s (27. März 2011)

Auf jedenfall den K 601 und falls möglich auch den 701.
Damit wäre nämlich mein ursprüngliches Budget (170 mit etwas Spielraum nach oben) "ausgehört" und ich könnte mir zum ausführlichen testen Kandidaten nach Hause holen.

Sollten mir die AKGs wider erwarten nicht gefallen werde ich meine Budgetvorstellung überdenken müssen. Bis dahin sind die Beyerdynamic leider allesamt außerhalb meiner Preisvorstellung (wie auch der HD 600 und 650... wär der 600 noch bei 200 Euro wär er auch noch ein Randkandidat). Wenns mir möglich ist werd ich natürlich einen DT880 anhören.
Den HD 650 hab ich als nicht so Bassstark empfunden. Die "Soundstation" im Blödmarkt war allerdings offenkundig mit dem 650 überfordert, da er auf den digitalen Volumeregler quasi nicht reagiert hat (während einige kleinere Billigkopfhörer zu Miniboxen mutierten). Da wäre ein besserer Zuspieler erforderlich.


----------



## Pravasi (27. März 2011)

Der 650 ist aber auch einer der Hörer,der am meisten von einem KHV profitiert.
Ohne einen solchen kann es dir auch zuhause passieren,dass das Teil nicht in die Pötte kommt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2011)

Hey Leute,
habe nur mal ne kurze Frage, ob das überhaupt möglich ist :

Möchte gerne mein Logitech-System an meinem PC gegen etwas besseres tauschen. Mir gefällt die Sub-Satelliten-Kombi und der Klang einfach gar nicht (mehr), seitdem ich die mb quart-Lautsprecher habe...

Das größte Problem ist der Platz. Die Lautsprecher müssen entweder flach oder an die Ecke angepasst werden.
Deshalb denke ich an den Selbstbau von den Lautsprechern (evtl. Nahfeldmonitore ?).

Würdet ihr mir das empfehlen oder sollte ich mir ordinäre "schon gebaute" kaufen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Scrush (28. März 2011)

passen keine regallautsprecher in dein zimmer? so groß sind die doch nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2011)

Sie passen aber nicht so in mein Zimmer, dass ich sie als PC-Lautsprecher benutzen kann...


----------



## Sync (28. März 2011)

hol doch vernünftige kopfhörer um am pc zu hören^^
und wenn du dann musik hören willst setzte dich einfach um 

mach ich auch so..


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2011)

Naja, ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht soo der Kopfhörer-Typ, ich muss das schon im Bus die ganze Zeit ertragen 

Hat jemand ein paar gute Seiten für den Selbstbau von Lautsprechern ?


----------



## Gast12348 (28. März 2011)

Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

http://www.visaton.de/de/forum/index.html

http://www.visaton.de/de/bauvorschlaege/index.html

Ich sag dir aber gleich, du legst einiges mehr geld hin fürn Selbstbau, und so nen kinderspiel ist das auch nicht wenn man nicht unbedingt was von der stange möchte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2011)

Es sollen doch keine High-End-Speaker werden...
Zwei Tieftöner : 30 €
Zwei Hochtöner : 30 €
Zwei Weichen : 30 €
Und das Holz kann jetzt auch nicht soo teuer sein...


----------



## Gast12348 (28. März 2011)

Irgendwie is deine Rechnung komisch, aber gut *g* 

Was is mit mitteltöner ? Oder solls nur 2 wege sein ? Willst du nen Bausatz oder das ganze selbst eigenhändig zusammenstellen und bauen ? 

Eine möglichkeit wär ja z.b 
Hochtöner 
*DT 94 
*Mitteltöner
*MR 130 
*Tieftöner
*W 200* 
oder nen 
*W 250*

Frequenzweiche muss selbst berechnet und gebaut werden anhand der TSP 
Zum berechnen LScad 

Oder du nimmst einfach bausätze wie z.b 
Alto 1, Aria 1 oder Aria 2.

Visaton Lautsprecherbausatz Alto 1
Visaton Lautsprecherbausätze
Visaton Lautsprecherbausätze

Alles von Visaton.

Was das holz angeht, kommt drauf an was du nimmst, normal sollte man MDF oder Multiplex nehmen ( Multiplex wenns leicht sein soll aber dann bitte mit versteifung ) und nichts unter 1.9mm dicke.


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2011)

Jemand Interesse an ner Essence STX mit OPV-Mod ? -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/147426-nfsgame-mistet-aus-reinschauen-lohnt.html


----------



## GW-Player (28. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an ner Essence STX mit OPV-Mod ? -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/147426-nfsgame-mistet-aus-reinschauen-lohnt.html


Och menno...hätteste das nicht erst im Mai machen können?
Dann würd ich die Karte nehmen...


----------



## iceman650 (28. März 2011)

Ich überlege, gegen einen DAC à la "DR.DAC Prime" oder einen pKHV/DAC à la Leckerton UHA4 zu tauschen.
Also nur Geduld 
Ist natürlich nicht fix, aber da ich mit einem Notebook liebäugele wäre ein Leckerton UHA4 schon nice

Mfg, ice


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2011)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Och menno...hätteste das nicht erst im Mai machen können?
> Dann würd ich die Karte nehmen...


 
Im Mai brauch den Nachfolger schon .


----------



## GW-Player (28. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Im Mai brauch den Nachfolger schon .


Damit hab ich schon gerechnet...hätt ich mir diesen Monat nicht einen DCD-510AE gekauft, würd ich zuschlagen...schade drum...Wenn ich fragen darf, was hast du für die OpAmps bezahlt?


----------



## iceman650 (28. März 2011)

0. (Versand nach Deutschland aus den USA noch, aber naja)
Gibts bei TI/Burrbrown für lau als "Testsample"

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2011)

> Im Mai brauch den Nachfolger schon .



Nachfolger ??


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2011)

Im Übertragenen Sinne . Der PC spielt ja digital zu. 

Nachfolger meine ich finanziell gesehen, also ein Recording-Interface .


----------



## Madz (29. März 2011)

Mist, ich kann mir die Karte gerade nicht leisten, da ich jeden Cent für meinen Umzug in vier Wochen brauche.


----------



## b0s (29. März 2011)

Keine Sorge Madz, du wärst der 4. ernsthafte Interessent, also schlechte Chancen 

nfsgame wie würdest du die Klangänderung ( Strafferer Tiefton und "saubere" Mitten ) beschreiben, als verbessert oder einfach anders?


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

Teils-teils. Im Tiefton klingts nun "anders", soll heißen, dass der gesamte Tieftonbereich "wertiger" klingt. Der Klang wird dort präziser, ohne schlanker zu werden und erhält mehr Punch, ohne die Tiefenstaffelung zu vernachlässigen. Im Mitteltonbereich ist es eine Verbesserung der, schon nicht schlechten, Charakteristik. Besonders Stimmen klingen detaillierter.
In beiden Bereichen klingt die Karte nun eher wie eine gute Studiokarte, ohne auf Dauer nervig zu werden.


----------



## Sync (29. März 2011)

weiß jemand ob man den kopfhörerständer kaufen kann?
hab selbst schon gegoohoogelt.. aber nix gefunden..
*** deviantART[/url]


----------



## nyso (30. März 2011)

Ich verstehe hier nur Bahnhof, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja doch den einen oder anderen
grenz|wissenschaft-aktuell: Zweite universelle Eigenschaft von Musik entdeckt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. März 2011)

Habe mal ne Frage :
Kann es überhaupt einen Qualitätsunterschied zwischen CD-Player und Essence STX inkl. Flac-Format geben ?
Oder ist nur der Charakter anders...


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage :
> Kann es überhaupt einen Qualitätsunterschied zwischen CD-Player und Essence STX inkl. Flac-Format geben ?
> Oder ist nur der Charakter anders...


 
Kommt ganz auf den CD-Player an und darauf ob er analog oder digital angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. März 2011)

Es ist ein Yamaha CDX-670 und er ist analog mit dem Verstärker verbunden


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2011)

Dann wage ich mal zu behaupten dass die Ausgabe-Qualität mit einer Soundkarte nicht zu übertreffen ist.


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Ich denke aber, dass der Unterchied nicht soo riesig sein wird, da der CD-Player schon etwas hochwertiger ist (auch wenn er schon über 15 Jahre alt ist, was ja nichts heißen muss).
Probiers einfach aus und wenn du keinen Unterschied feststellen kannst, genügt es ja.


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Jop die Technischen daten sehen soweit gut aus, lediglich im SNR könnte ne Soundkarte mit gescheiten Opamps bisl übertreffen, aber das ist kaum hörbar sondern eher im messbaren bereich, der Dynamik umfang sieht auch gut aus. Und der klirrfaktor ist perfekt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

Rein von den technischen Daten her ist die Xonar Essence etwas besser (Rauschabstand: Xonar ~124dB, Yammi 118dB; Dynamik: Xonar 124dB, Yammi 100dB; Klirr: Xonar 0.0003%, Yammi 0,0025%). Der Frequenzgang ist bei sowohl bei der Xonar als auch beim Yammi von 20Hz-20kHz sogut wie linealglatt.

Aber dieser Vergleich ist trotzdem absoluter Schwachfug, da die Unterschiede rein theoretisch und absolut unhörbar sind. Rein objektiv ist also kein hörbarer Qualitätsunterschied da.
Was soll dir das ganze aber bringen? Hör dir doch einfach die unterschiedlichen Quellen an, dann wirst du schon merken welche sich für dich besser anhört, oder du hörst garkeinen Unterschied. Dann muss man sich aber auch keine Gedanken drüber machen, was evtl. minimal besser sein könnte.
Man sollte sich einfach mal mehr auf seine Ohren verlassen und nicht immer den besten Daten hinterherjagen. Einfach mal entspannt Musik hören, das ist die Kunst am HiFi-Hobby!


----------



## PEG96 (30. März 2011)

Der Unterschied ist minimal bis nicht hörbar.
Die Sokas sind mittlerweile auf dem niveau eines halbwegs aktuellen mittelklasse cd players.
Und auf dem niveau eines top cd player von so um 1990

Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, kann sein, dass es ausnahmen gibt


----------



## iceman650 (30. März 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> [...]auf dem niveau eines halbwegs aktuellen mittelklasse cd players.
> Und auf dem niveau eines top cd player von so um 1990[...]


Sorry, aber da hat sich absolut nichts (bzw. im marginalen Bereich) getan.
Habe auch schon einen Braun CD2 mit einem 900€-Player von NAD verglichen und da war absolut nichts zu hören.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

Ein Fünkchen Wahrheit ist da aber dran, wenn man bedenkt, dass aktuelle Top-CD-Player z.T. extra Filter besitzen um dem Signal Klirr hinzuzufügen damit es "analoger" klingt. Insofern waren Top-CD-Player "von so um 1990" genauso gut wie heutige Mittelklasse-CDPs und bedeutend besser als die heutigen Top-Modelle


----------



## TAZ (30. März 2011)

"High-End"-Geräte werden auch oft gesoundet. Soll heißen man verpasst dem Gerät halt werksseitig einen Equalizer wo nun bestimmte Frequenzbereich angehoben oder abgesenkt sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Wow ich hab grad mein Yammi soweit getrieben das der überlastungschutz reingeht bevor er anfängt zu clippen, von -99db bis -10db konnt ich den jagen, dann ging er in protect. Echt wahnsinn wie arg man den aufdrehen kann und wie heftig laut das sein kann, und der hat nur nen klitzeklein bisl zu klirren angefangen bei -12db, was auch ganz nett ist, im 6 kanal Stereo Modus geht er bei -17db in Protect, gutes anzeichen das nen ziemlich guter Trafo drinne sizt, ich empfehle das auf keinen fall nachzumachen, und schon garnicht wenn man im gleichen raum ist


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

@dfence: Was für LS hattest du dran?


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Meine Visaton eigenkreation, wenn ich das noch richtig im kopf hab in den von mir gebauten boxen verkraften die 300Rms an 4 ohm, der Yami bringt 135W an 4 ohm im Stereo Modus pro Kanal. Also lauter brauch man es echt nicht.


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Gibt's Bilder von denen im Bilderthread?


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Hmm ich glaub nur in der alten konstellation, und die sind potthässlich *lach* also nicht wirklich lohnenswert bilder von zu machen  
Hässlich sind sie weil die immer noch in dem Gehäuse stecken das ich vor über 10 jahren zum experimentieren gebaut hab, und eigentlich bastel ich immer wieder mal dran, mittlerweile is die komplette MittelHoch und Hochton einheit getauscht, und naja das sieht einfach sch.... aus, vorallem hab ichs damals nich drauf gehabt runde löcher zu sägen, naja klingt aber gut


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. März 2011)

Ich will aber Bilder sehen


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Bitte soll aber keiner sagen ich hätte nicht vorgewarnt  

Den Boden hab ich mal zensiert, ich bin grad mittem im Umzug und es sieht einfach aus wie sau 
Oben die 4wege Box, diese Silbernen Hochtöner bitte ignorieren, sind Fostex Hochtöner die im im jugendlichen wahnsinn mal reingebaut hab, die stecken da noch drinne sind aber nicht angeschlossen. Zum größenvergleich, der Bass ist nen 30cm Chassis, der Mitteltieftöner nen 13er in nem extra gehäuse mit 1.25liter Volumen deswegen sizt der auch oben, war einfacher zu realisieren mit dem extra gehäuse, die Mittelhochton ne 50mm kalotte (aus Seide), und der Hochtöner ne 20mm Kalotte ( Polycarbonat ) , das untendrunter ist mein Basshorn wo nochmal nen alter 30er Magnat drinne steckt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Wuha ganz schön groß
Ich geh mal davon aus das du 2 davon hast oder?
Darf ich fragen was die Dinger so gekostet haben?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. März 2011)

Das nenne ich mal Old-School


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

Ich würde deine Lautsprecher ja wirklich gern mal hören. Optisch zwar ein totaler Reinfall, aber dafür sind es ja Lautsprecher geworden und keine Skulpturen


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Natürlich hab ich 2 davon  Sind ja meine Frontboxen, ham um die 70liter pro Box. Also die Chassis haben mich damals um die 1000dm gekostet, aber da waren sie noch anders, Allein die Mittelhochtöner bekommste nicht unter 150€ das pärchen, gebraucht ! Neu gibts die schon lang nicht mehr. Also im guten und ganzen würd ich mal sagen das da um die 750€ pro Box mindestens drinne stecken wenn man das auf euro umrechnet. 
Vom Basshorn schweig ich jetz besser mal, nur soviel ist ne extra anfertigung aus ner Hifi Schmiede, die gibts so nur ein einziges mal. 

@Johnny ja Oldschool trifft es sehr gut, ich glaub hat man schon bemerkt das ich nen Faibel für so Oldschool sachen hab, aber passt echt gut zu meine Rears die nun 40 jahre aufm Buckel haben 

@Afi wie ich schon sagte, optisch wirklich übel hässlich *lach* es geht primär ja erstmal um den klang, und ich kann einfach nicht aufhören zu basteln, wenn ich mir jetz denk ich hätt da nochmal 200€ in die Gehäuse investiert würd ich mir mehr als einmal in arsch beisen wenn ih wieder lust zu basteln hab, und ich hab noch so einiges vor mit dennen *lach* die neuen Hochtöner liegen ja schon bereit


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. März 2011)

Ich würd' jetzt lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich keine Bilder der Rears sehen will


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Sind aber wahrscheinlich um Längen besser als heutige 750€ LS

Bringt das Basshorn eine sehr große Verbesserung im Tieftonbereich?


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Die Rears kenn man doch schon hier  
Grundig Audiorama, gebrauchtpreis heute zwischen 700 und 900€ je nach zustand, da bei meinen der zierring fehlt liegen die bei 700€ in etwa. 

@bier, nunja also, es hämmert bestialisch Tiefbässe raus, mit dem kommst du locker auf 116db Schalldruck und mehr, eigentlich war das gedacht für den Einsatz in ner Disco  aber es drückt nicht nur gut, es klingt verdammt gut, geht zwar nicht ganz so tief wie mein Bassreflex Woofer ( 300 Liter und 2*38er ) aber es ist vollkommen ausreichend. Die Woofer nutz ich eh nur für bassorgien, normal reichen mein Frontspeaker vollkommen. Aber ich bin halt auch bisl basskrank bei gewissen Musikrichtungen  Und nicht zu vergessen im Heimkino Modus kommts einfach besser mit Woofer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. März 2011)

Nice, die Audiorama 

Hast du auch noch Bilder von dem Woofer ?
Keine Sorge, dann nerv' ich nicht mehr


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Also den Woofer will ich jetzt auch mal sehen


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Jop die Audiorama sind auch nice, die perfekten Surround Speaker, 12 Chassis sitzen in der Kugel, sind 360° Dipol Lautsprecher nach oben sowie nach unten strahlend. Ortung unmöglich. So sehen die ohne das gitter aus 
http://www.audiorama-shop.de/info/img/audiorama-7000-halbschale.jpg

Und hier der Woofer, der ist von Bell Audio, drinne wie gesagt 2*38er Neodym ! Woofer, ich hab die andersrum Montiert um etwas mehr Volumen aus der Box zu holen und hab dafür die dämmung rausgeworfen, so spielen die schön tief und knackig. Die Br rohre haben nen durchmesser von 120mm. Ahja und wem Neodym nix sagt, diese kleinen Magneten auf den Woofer stemmen ohne probleme 200kg ... 

PS : Hab ich schon gesagt das ich am umziehen bin *lach* daher nicht wundern bei dem Bild, das Chassis was oben drauf steht ist nen JBL Pro K140 ebenfalls nen 38er mit Alnico Magnet, auch was ziemlich besonderes und leckeres. Der Woofer sowie der JBL fallen ebenfalls in die Retro bzw Vintage kategorie, und das ist längst nich alles an Lautsprechern und Chassis was ich hab *lach* jetz beim umziehen merk ich mal wieder das ich nen gehörigen schaden hab was meine Sammel leidenschaft angeht. Ich hab jetz schon nen Sprinter halbvoll nur mit meiner Anlage 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Riiiesen Ding
Ich wollt grad schon sagen, was hast du noch so alles zu Hause rumfliegen

Woran schließt du den Sub an? Ist dann ne Frequenzweiche zwischen AMP und Sub?


----------



## nyso (30. März 2011)

Nur nen halben Sprinter, schäm dich

Echt geil was du so alles hast

Wenn ich mal meins augucke
Die beiden Monitor Supreme 1000 würdest du vermutlich nichtmal anfassen
Wenigstens der Denon AVR 1911 ist ganz gut


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Wo kann man eigl gerissene Sicken gut erneuern lassen?
N Kumpel hat letztens ausprobiert, was passiert wenn man den Verstärker in einmal bis zum Anschlag aufdreht
Zum glück hingen nur meine Onky SC-660 dran. Nur leider sind die Sicken vom Tieftöner gerissen. Und hat sich ziemlich Schei*se angehört.
Naja wenigstens ist nicht mehr kaputtgegangen.
Hab die Tieftöner schon ausgebaut. Ist das schlimm, wenn die schrauben am Magneten hängen?


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Och fürs schlafzimmer wären die Cool  also die Monitor Supreme 1000 *g*

@Bier Den sub schliese ich an meinen Kroha 160S an ( wo ich auch das Basshorn alternativ dran anklemm ), nen MonoBlock bj 1970 mit dampf ohne Ende, wurde von einem gewissen Alfred Kroha in Handarbeit gebaut ist nen "kleiner" Highender, allein in der Endstufen sitzen da 8 Germanium Transistoren drinne, frequenzweiche sizt im Woofer keine drinne, dafür missbrauch ich nen Pioneer 20 Band Equalizer, gespeist wird der sowie das Basshorn vom Yamaha AVR der ja schon ne Weiche drinne hat am Subwoofer ausgang. Aber ich hab noch ne weiche für die Basskiste, die wiegt allein schon bisl über 2kg 

Edit :
Puhh gerissene sicken, also deinem kumpel würd ich die dingr um die ohren schlagen, hmm also mir fällt da nur nen fachman in Mannheim ein, ansonst wüsste ich da jetz auch nix auf anhieb. 

Und nö is nich schlimm wenn schrauben dran hängen, aber biste sicher das nur die sicke hinüber ist ? Normal hauts die Spule an die Polplatte bevors die sicken zerreist, auser das waren alte Schaumstoffsicken die ohnehin schon ausgetrocknet waren


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Also Hoch- und Mittelton funktionieren noch einwandfrei.
Der Bass auch, flattert nur wegen den Rissen.
Kann ich die dinger eigl auch noch anschließen, wenn die Tieftöner raus sind, oder passt das dann vom Wiederstand nicht mehr?

*Edit: *kann man dem in Mannheim die LS zuschicken?
Die Sicken sind schon über 20 Jahre alt.


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Benutz die kaputten bässe blos nicht weiter, sonst zerdepperst dir die komplett, hab grad dank google gesehn das es wirklich schaumstoff sicken sind ( ist nichts schlechtes ) also die waren wohl schon zu trocken. 
Nen ersatz gäbs hier 

Onkyo - Sickenshop - Seite 2 ganz so schwer ist das auch nicht, solang man feinmotorik hat *g* 

Ob man dem Typ in Mannheim die dinger zu schicken kann, weis ich jetz leider nicht. Ich würd dir ja die Tel nummer mal geben, problem ist blos das ich so ziemlich alles schon weggepackt hab, und mir fällt beim besten willen der name nicht ein, ist schon ne weile her das ich mit dem was zu tun hatte. Erriner mich vieleicht in nen paar tagen mal drann wenn ich alles hinter mich gebracht hab.


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Keine Sorge, den Bass hab ich nur mit relativ geringer Lautstärke getestet.
Als ich Hoch- und Mitteltöner getestet habe, habe ich den Bass soweit wie möglich rausgenommen.
Wegen der Nr melde ich mich nächste Woche noch mal oder so


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Achso ja wegen in betrieb nehmen ohne Bass, ich denke das sollte schon gehen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

@Bier: google einfach mal Sickenreperatur oder Lautsprecherreperatur...da gibts einige Werkstätten die das per Versand erledigen. Preislich musst du so 50-100 einplanen. Mit ein bisschen Geschick und Übung könnte man das theoretisch aber auch selbst machen. Dazu gibts auch im Netz ein paar gute Tutorials.


----------



## sipsap (31. März 2011)

Also ich muss hier nun mal Kritik zur Kaufberatung in diesem Unterforum loswerden:

Es entwickelt sich zu einem AKG-Fanboy-Forum.

Massgeblich sind daran Bier und Madz schuld. Sie betonen zwar immer das Sound subjektiv ist und das man selber hören sollte, empfehlen aber immer nur die Marken die ihnen gefallen und gegeben völlig subjektive Beratungen zu Marken ab/raten davon ab die sie noch nie gehört haben und plappern nur Sachen nach die sie irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben.
Das Schlimmste ist der Hilfesuchende schluckt das.
Beispiel hs-threads: K530 wird empfohlen. Der TE fragt nach preislichen Alternativen, dass wird jedoch erstmal völlig ignoriert. Erst wenn er dran bleibt und nochmal fragt bekommt er alternativen genannt. Ausnahme ist hier ice, der auch mal div. andere khs empfiehlt.
Oder allgemein Kaufberatungthreads: Der TE sucht nach was bestimmten und bekommt was völlig anderes aufgeschwatzt.
Weißt man die Leute darauf hin wird man mit Ignoranz gestrafft. Die Meinung von anderen ist ja immer die falsche und nur man selbst hat Ahnung, nicht wahr?

Erst wenn afi, dfence oder nfs was diesbezüglich sagen wird das akzeptiert, da dessen Kompetenz sich nicht Ignorieren lässt.

Einige bsp-threads: Ultima40, 40€-hs, suche neuen Subwoofer. Und das sind nur einige Bsp.

mfg

ps: mal schauen ob mit Kritik umgegangen werden kann


----------



## Bier (31. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @Bier: google einfach mal Sickenreperatur oder Lautsprecherreperatur...da gibts einige Werkstätten die das per Versand erledigen. Preislich musst du so 50-100 einplanen. Mit ein bisschen Geschick und Übung könnte man das theoretisch aber auch selbst machen. Dazu gibts auch im Netz ein paar gute Tutorials.


 
Okay ich denke ich werde es einfach mal selbst probieren.
Oder kann man die Treiber dabei ganz zerstören, wenn man sich nicht grad total ungeschickt anstellt?

Und noch eine andere Frage: Was haltet ihr vom Yamaha CDX 710?
Ich werde ihn zwar hazptsächlich digital anschließen, aber vllt auch ab und zu mal analog.
Daher die Frage, ob die D/A-Wandler einigermaßen gut sind?

*@sipsap:* Ich glaube ich habe ein oder zwei mal einen AKG-KH empfohlen.
Wenn jemand einen KH um die 50€ sucht, ist es doch sicherlich nicht verkehrt einen AKG K 530 vorzuschlagen.
Ich frage i.d.R. auch, ob er es lieber neutral oder warm mag und wenn jmd. einen eher neutralen klang bevorzugt, ist der K 530 sicherlich eine gute Wahl.
Außerdem sag ich auch immer, dass man vorher Probehören soll. Ich zwinge niemanden blind einen AKG oder sonstwas zu Kaufen.
Also ich schwatz hier niemandem etwas auf. Ich schlage höchstens Modelle vor, die man sich mal anhören sollte.
Und zum Thema AKG-Fanboy: Ich selber besitze nicht mal einen.


> Der TE sucht nach was bestimmten und bekommt was völlig anderes aufgeschwatzt.


Wenn jemand z.B. ein Headset sucht, ist es sicher nicht falsch ihm zu sagen, dass er mit einem KH+Ansteckmikro besser beraten ist.


----------



## Malborex (31. März 2011)

Da ich mir jetzt die Xonar DX gekauft habe und völlig zufrieden bin damit, Sound wie Bedienmäßig, kann ich da den dt 770 Edition Beyerdynamics(250 oder 600) anschliessen ohne viel Soundeinbußen hinnehmen zu müßen?Zwecks KHV.

Gruß Malborex


----------



## Pravasi (31. März 2011)

@ sipsap
Es ist vorwiegend ein Kinder und Teenagerforum.
Auch wenn es hier zweifellos echt kompetente Leute gibt,sollte wohl niemand ausschliesslich nur in einem einzigem Forum sich informieren.
Wenn man öfters reinguckt,oder sich mal ein paar Threads durchliesst,dann weiss man schon,was man vom wem zu erwarten hat...
Wenn ich ernsthaft was brauche,dann liefere ich mich auch nicht dem erstbestem Typen aus einem Forum aus,in dem ich mich nicht auskenne.
Du hast zwar mit allem was du schreibst recht,aber man muss auch die einsamen Fanboys tolerieren die sich hier austoben wollen auf der einen Seite, und auf der anderen dem faulen Sucher,der zu bequem ist mal quer zu lesen,die Möglichkeit geben sein Lehrgeld loszuwerden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. März 2011)

@Pravasi: Wo du Recht hast...


----------



## Olstyle (31. März 2011)

@sipsap: Die beste Möglichkeit wie du dagegen an gehen kannst ist selbst(noch stärker) beratend tätig zu werden und die geforderten Alternativen auf zu zeigen  .
Ein Forum lebt von den Teilnehmern die was tun und nicht von denen die sich darüber ärgern dass andere es vielleicht nicht ganz perfekt tun.


----------



## Sync (31. März 2011)

so nommal : weiß jemand ob man den kopfhörerständer kaufen kann?
hab selbst schon gegoohoogelt.. aber nix gefunden..*** deviantART[/url]

xD


----------



## hydro (31. März 2011)

> Da ich mir jetzt die Xonar DX gekauft habe und völlig zufrieden bin damit, Sound wie Bedienmäßig, kann ich da den dt 770 Edition Beyerdynamics(250 oder 600) anschliessen ohne viel Soundeinbußen hinnehmen zu müßen?Zwecks KHV.
> 
> Gruß Malborex



Der 600Ohm wird defintiv nix ohne KHV, der 250 hingegen sollte noch ausreichend gut laufen! Ich persoenlich(!) finde allerdings, dass die Beyer von einem KHV profitieren.


----------



## Malborex (31. März 2011)

Kann man da auch einen KHV dazwischen schließen ohne sich ne Essence zu holen ?

Gruß Malborex


----------



## nyso (31. März 2011)

Apropo. Der Phones-Out am Receiver sollte doch für absolut jeden Kopfhörer ausreichen, oder?


----------



## hydro (31. März 2011)

> Kann man da auch einen KHV dazwischen schließen ohne sich ne Essence zu holen ?


Die Essence hat schon einen Integrierten. Du kannst bei der DX einfach einen dazwischen haengen. Oder schickst die DX zurück und kaufst die Essence.


----------



## PEG96 (31. März 2011)

Wobei letzteres bei gleichem Geld mehr qualität bieten würde, da die essence ein ganzes stück besser als die dx klingt.
Der intergrierte khv kann auch mit 200€ externen khvs mithalten.


----------



## iceman650 (31. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Apropo. Der Phones-Out am Receiver sollte doch für absolut jeden Kopfhörer ausreichen, oder?


 
Die KH-Outs an deinem Denon sind AFAIK ohne dedizierten KHV und sind einfach die LS-Outs mit Widerständen.
Mit einem KHV sollte man da noch etwas herausholen können (je nach Kopfhörer). 
BTW: KHVs sind keine Zauberprodukte und holen nicht so viel heraus, wie glauben gemacht wird.

PS: Hatte ich so in Erinnerung, den ersten Teil, daher ohne Gewähr, wenn nicht richtig, bitte berichtigen. Da ich erkältet bin, traue ich mir gerade so ziemlich alles zu 


Mfg, ice

€dit: 





			
				PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Der intergrierte khv kann auch mit 200€ externen khvs mithalten.


Erfahrung? Welcher KHV war der Vergleich?


----------



## Sturmi (31. März 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> so nommal : weiß jemand ob man den kopfhörerständer kaufen kann?
> hab selbst schon gegoohoogelt.. aber nix gefunden..*** deviantART[/url]
> 
> xD


Wurde nur für Shops zum austellen hergestellt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Produziert bzw. designt hat ihn wohl diese Firma p3 presentation gmbh - Home .


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. März 2011)

Nur zur Info: Ich zieh mich aus dem Forum hier komplett zurück.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. März 2011)

Good Buy


----------



## Lee (31. März 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Ich zieh mich aus dem Forum hier komplett zurück.


 
Schade, aber war leider abzusehen. Eine schöne Zeit noch, wo auch immer


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. März 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Ich zieh mich aus dem Forum hier komplett zurück.


 
Wirklich sehr schade, damit verlässt der nächste wirklich kompetente User das Sound-Forum...nun wird die Luft langsam dünn...
Ich kann deinen Schritt aber sehr gut nachvollziehen, Devil. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir in Zukunft den Kontakt noch auf anderer Ebene halten könnten.
Danke für deine wertvolle Mithilfe hier!
Mal gucken wann mir die Lust am Posten hier komplett vergeht... das Qualitätsniveau hier zeigt ja leider eine deutliche Negativ-Tendenz.


----------



## nyso (31. März 2011)

Was aber nicht am Gros der User liegt, sondern schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass alle die wirklich Ahnung haben langsam abhauen

Finds auch Schade, viel von dir gelernt. Wegen deiner Empfehlung günstig den Denon PMA 560 gekauft, inzwischen für mehr Geld wieder verkauft, und nun für 400€ den AVR 1911 im Wohnzimmer zu stehen


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. April 2011)

Schön, das man helfen konnte. 

Das Forum hat auch mir viel gegeben, aber mittlerweile ist das einfach nicht mehr meins. Hab den Test zu den Xq etc. schon fast fertig hier, aber ich werde den auch nicht veröffentlichen, weil der Sinn ad absurdum geführt werden würde.


----------



## Pravasi (1. April 2011)

Naja,ein paar Leute sind schon noch "ansprechbar" hier.
Ist auch ne Frage vom Focus: halbvoll oder halbleer...
Mir tut es ganz gut,mich aus einigen Threads einfach mal rauszuhalten und nicht jeden Quatsch wiederlegen zu müssen,oder mich dadrüber zu ärgern,dass mal wieder dieselben Fragen kommen wie in den letzten 3 Threads vorher. Es gibt halt auch "sehr schlaue" Leute hier,die lässt man dann halt besser in ihrer Weisheit schwelgen.
Trotzdem würde ich mir selber ganz klar was nehmen,wenn ich deswegen pauschal zu allem nein sagen würde.
Auf die Rosinen zum rauspicken verzichte ich deswegen nämlich nicht.
Man muss ja nicht immer mit Jedem...
Hab hier trotz allem schon viel gelernt und unterstütze auch selber gerne,wenn ich kann.
Bei "Headset für 50€"muss man sich ja nicht einklinken.
Tritt kürzer,aber nicht gleich ab!


----------



## iceman650 (1. April 2011)

Und da warens von den wirklich kompetenten Leuten nur noch 3: nfsgame, a_fire_inside_1988 und dfence.
Ein Verlust für das Sound+Hifi-Abteil des Pcghx. - Wenn auch eine verständliche Entscheidung.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. April 2011)

Pokerclock nicht vergessen  auch wenn er sich hier auch nichtmehr oft blicken lässt...


----------



## iceman650 (1. April 2011)

Goddamn 
Ich wusste, dass ich irgendjemanden vergessen hatte 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pokerclock (1. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Pokerclock nicht vergessen  auch wenn er sich hier auch nichtmehr oft blicken lässt...


 
Danke. 

Auch wenn ich hier nicht viel schreibe, heißt das nicht, dass ich nicht auch da bin. Lese halt größtenteils passiv mit. Mein Metier ist nun mal das typische Hifi-LS-Umfeld. So viele Fragen dazu gibt es auch wieder nicht bzw. werden mir diese häufig direkt per PN gestellt. Und den Fanboy-Kram ignoriere ich gekonnt. Gibt es jedem anderen Forum auch.

Es ist vollkommen normal, dass Leute gehen und Nachwuchs wieder kommt. Für Untergangszenarien ist es also noch zu früh.

Dass hier "doppelte Threads" oder banale Fragen so sehr auffallen, liegt einfach daran, dass jeder sein Recht hat seinen eigenen Thread zu erstellen. Im Luxx gibt es ein paar große Sammelthreads und der Rest geht im typischen Multimedia-Kram unter (zumindest gefühlt). Beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2011)

In manchen Threads wirds mir langsam auch zu blöd was zu zu schreiben. Besonders wenn Leute einen eröffnen und nur gutes über ihre Bestellung hören wollen, jeden gut gemeinten Ratschlag sofort beleidigt abtun.

@Pokerclock: Dann leitest du nen paar von den PN-Kunden weiter, ne ?


----------



## Sync (1. April 2011)

bin zwar nicht lange hier.. aber am anfang hat es wirklich mehr spaß gemacht oO

aber die wirklich kompetenten user haben mich in eine neue welt des klangs gebracht


----------



## Gast12348 (1. April 2011)

Dann zieh ich mal nach, ich werd auch für einige zeit hier nur noch selten anwesend sein, was aber daran liegt das ich gestern umgezogen bin, und gestern abend gleich bei ner neuen "firma" 2 Monate probearbeiten kann, da ich dann allerdings gröstenteils nachtarbeit machen werd wirds mir die nächsten wochen kaum möglich sein so regelmässig wie gewohnt online zu gehen. Aber keine bange ich komm wieder.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Pokerclock: Dann leitest du nen paar von den PN-Kunden weiter, ne ?



Ich gebe offen zu, dass du dich mit SK besser auskennst. Irgendwie muss man ja als freier Mitarbeiter zu Arbeit kommen.


----------



## Lee (2. April 2011)

An die AKG Experten:

Bei meinem K701 ist am linken Ohr das Gummiband, was für den Anpassmechanismus zuständig ist, sehr locker geworden und der Mechanismus funktioniert nicht mehr. 

Weiß jemand, ob man das irgendwie selbst reparieren kann? Würde das als Garantiefall zählen? Ich würde halt nur ungern den KH einschicken müssen


----------



## sinthor4s (2. April 2011)

Ich hab den K701 und muss sagen das man da aus meiner Sicht schlecht reparieren kann.
Solange du noch Garantie hast solltest du lieber die KH einschicken.


----------



## TAZ (2. April 2011)

http://www.akg.com/mediendatenbank2/psfile/datei/58/k601_k701439d5815555d1.pdf

Vielleicht hilft es ja...


----------



## Lee (2. April 2011)

@TAZ

Vielen Dank für den Link. Danach hatte ich heute schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.

Es sieht zwar durchaus machbar aus, aber ich schätze um Ersatzteile werde ich nicht herum kommen. Da das beschaffen dieser ähnlich lange dauern wird, wie ihn einzuschicken, mache ich lieber letzteres. Vielleicht ist der Laden kulant genug und tauscht ihn mir Vorort gleich aus. Das wäre natürlich das beste. Aber das kann ich frühestens in 2 Wochen machen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. April 2011)

Kann ich für die Boxen und den Verstärker Bananenstecker verwenden ?


----------



## Bier (3. April 2011)

Haben die roten und schwarzen Rädchen löcher? Kann man auf den Bildern jetzt nicht sehen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. April 2011)

Ja, wie es aussieht schon :


----------



## sinthor4s (3. April 2011)

Wie Bier schon sagte müssen Bananenstecker oben ind die Schraubköpfe gesteckt werden.

Edit: Sieht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Bier (3. April 2011)

Ja sollte klappen.
Einfach in die Löcher stecken.


----------



## Pravasi (3. April 2011)

bier schrieb:


> ja sollte klappen.
> Einfach in die löcher stecken.


OMG!
Wohin denn sonst ?


----------



## Bier (3. April 2011)

Hat vllt noch jemand eine Antwort auf meine Fragen von Seite 385?



> Okay ich denke ich werde es einfach mal selbst probieren. (*Sickenreparatur*)
> Oder kann man die Treiber dabei ganz zerstören, wenn man sich nicht grad total ungeschickt anstellt?
> 
> Und noch eine andere Frage: Was haltet ihr vom Yamaha CDX 710?
> ...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Shop ?

Meine eBay Welt - www.audio-vintage.pl


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/147426-nfsgame-mistet-aus-reinschauen-lohnt.html

Sennheiser HD555 im Angebot .


----------



## stingray (5. April 2011)

Gibt es jemanden der eine B&W CM9,CM8 oder CM5 besitzt?


----------



## iceman650 (7. April 2011)

Ich hab ja zuletzt bei ebay einen Dual CS415 echt günstig erstanden. 
Nur jetzt noch ein Problem: Kein Netzteil dabei 
Ich brauche ein 12V-Netzteil, wie viel Saft braucht denn so ein Dreher und kann jemand ein Netzteil (relativ günstig möglichst - 20€?) empfehlen?

Genau das selbe mit einem Tonabnehmer: MM-Tonabnehmer, möglichst günstig, werde vielleicht aufrüsten, wenn ich Gefallen am schwarzen Gold finde, aber momentan will ich noch nicht soo viel Geld in einem TA vergraben. Ca 50€?
Was brauche ich noch, um den TA anzubauen und einzustellen?
Momentan ist ein Shure 75 6 drauf, der Shure hat allerdings eine krumme Nadel...

Mfg, ice


----------



## Dirksen (7. April 2011)

Wenn jmd zu den 2 Fragen eine Antwort wüsste wäre ich sehr Dankbar  :
Wenn ich 150-200€ für guten Sound ausgeben will, muss es dann eine Sounkarte sein? Oder kann ich die auch nachkaufen?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Dt 770 und einem Dt990?


----------



## iceman650 (7. April 2011)

Es muss keine Soundkarte sein, aber ich würde eine Kaufen, da man bei solch teuren Kopfhörern (Kopfhörer?) dann wirklich einen großen Unterschied zum Onboard hört.
Der Unterschied zwischen DT770 und DT990 ist, dass der DT770 geschlossen ist und der DT990 offen. Das heißt der DT770 schirmt stark ab, der DT990 garnicht.

Mfg, ice


----------



## hydro (7. April 2011)

Der dt 770 ist geschlossen 990 offen und hat wendelkabel. Soka brauchste nicht zwingend aber dg ds oder dx kostet nicht sehr viel und bringt einiges ggnü onboard.

Als TA fuer 50 € find ich den at95  oder ortofon vm white, da kannste einfach aufruesten via nadeltausch.


----------



## Dirksen (7. April 2011)

Was bringt mir ein Tonabnehmer?
Kann ich hier noch ein paar spezifische Fragen stellen oder soll ich den 1223ten "suche Kofhörer"-Thread aufmachen?


----------



## iceman650 (7. April 2011)

Ein Tonabnehmer ist das, was landläufig an einem Plattenspieler als "Nadel" bezeichnet wird.
Mach am besten einen Thread auf, eine Kopfhörer-Beratung kann ausarten und sonst gehen hier kleinere Fragen unter, für die kein Thread eröffnet wird, weil sie nicht so großartig sind.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Dirksen (7. April 2011)

Um den Thread nicht alzu sehr voll zu müllen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...oundsystem-kopfhoerer-thread.html#post2872631


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. April 2011)

@ice: Glückwunsch zum neuen Dreher! Ist ein guter Einstiegsdreher, damit kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Zwecks Tonabnehmer hast du eine PN.
Das Shure mit krummer Nadel darfst du auf keinen Fall benutzen, das macht dir die Platten irreperabel kaputt.

Wegen dem Netzteil kannst du mal bei eBay schauen, da gibt es recht oft Dual-Ersatzteile, oder du fragst mal im Dual-Board genauer nach. Die haben von den Dual-Drehern wahrsch. mehr Ahnung als die Konstrukteure selbst 

Zwecks Aufstellung und Einrichtung brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine Wasserwaage und eine Justier-Schablone. Wenn du eine genaue Anleitung brauchst wie man einen Plattenspieler aufstellt und korrekt einrichtet und den Tonabnehmer justiert kannst du mich gern per PN kontaktieren, das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.

@Casper:

Eine tolle Anlage hast du dir da zusammengebaut! Glückwunsch dazu! Deine Needles sind ja auch richtig schick geworden, da bekomm ich echt lust auch mal welche zu bauen.
Ürigens: Das Dire Straits Best Of war auch meine erste LP die ich mir gekauft hab seitdem ich das Vinyl für mich wiederentdeckt habe.


----------



## nyso (7. April 2011)

So, ich brauche nochmal etwas Hilfe

Ich habe ja nfsgame seinen Sennheiser HD 555 abgekauft, den ich kaum erwarten kann

Nun will ich das Ding nicht nur am Denon betreiben, sondern auch am Handy
Ist ein Nokia 6500 Slide, mit 2,5mm Klinke. Dafür brauche ich natürlich einen Verstärker, denke der FII0 E5 ist genau der richtige. Jetzt kann ich ja einen 2,5 - 3-5 mm Adapter kaufen, und den ans Handy anschließen. Und jetzt brauche ich ein Verbindungskabel von der 3,5mm Buchse des Adapters zur 3,5mm Buchse am FII0 E5. 

Da gibt es bei Amazon Kabel wie dieses: Klinke Kabel, InLine®, 3,5mm St/St, Stereo, 1,5m: Amazon.de: Elektronik
So eins habe ich auch da. Aber das Handy in der Hosentasche, den FII0 am Gürtel direkt daneben. Und da 1,5m Kabel? Gibt es solche Kabel auch in Kurz? Und elastisch?

Oder gibt es einen Adapter, der 2,5mm Stecker auf der einen und 3,5mm Stecker auf der anderen Seite hat? Das wäre glatt noch besser.

Oder einen Adapter mit 3,5mm Steckern auf jeder Seite? Edit: Gefunden:http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Audio-Adapter-5-mm-Klinken-St-Stereo/dp/B00006J6JT/ref=pd_sim_ce_2

Edit2: Hat sich erledigt. 2,5mm Stecker zu 3,5mm Buchse 20cm Kabel, da kommt der 3,5mm Stecker zu 3,5mm Stecker Adapter rein, und der kommt in den FII0.
Manchmal hilft es, erst zu Ende zu denken, und dann zu fragen


----------



## Caspar (7. April 2011)

@ a_fire_iside

Danke, das hört man gern. Freut mich, dass sie dir gefallen!  Aktuell müssen sie erstmal noch fertig werden, ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt am Wochenende ein gutes Stück weiter komme. Den Nachbau kann ich dir echt empfehlen, gerade bei einem Paarpreis von 30€ + Gehäuse! In schlichter Bauweise lässt sich da für 70€ schon ein ordentliches Pärchen bauen. Etwas Tiefgang vermisse ich allerdings. Deswegen würde ich dir vielleicht sogar eher zur Tuby (100€ Paar) raten, lässt der Platz das nicht zu, ist die Needle aber echt verlockend. ^^ Gerade zu dem Preis, der ja doch noch ein gutes Stück niedriger ist.  Auf jeden Fall macht das Gebastle Spaß! Ich suche gerade schon wieder das nächste Paar...  ... die Spontan (Hobby Hifi 1/2011) vielleicht... oder eine SB18? Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau // Lautsprecher Shop Intertechnik - BS/SB18 | Bauvorschlge > Kompaktlautsprecher Mal sehen... erstmal mit den Needles fertig werden... ^^ Sehr hilfreich ist auch die Oberfräse, ich bin inzwischen der Meinung, dass die in keiner Holzwerkstatt fehlen sollte. Damit kann man echt schöne Dinge machen. 

Das ist ja toll, beim Vater eines Freundes war das auch so.  Ich habe echt einige Platten über die "Testkopfhörer" im Doofmarkt gehört, am Meisten überzeugte mich aber Dire Straits. Hast du noch eine Empfehlung? Otis Taylor und Pink Floyd Platten habe ich als nächstes im Auge. Bin richtig heiß drauf.


----------



## iceman650 (7. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> [...]Wegen dem Netzteil kannst du mal bei eBay schauen, da gibt es recht oft Dual-Ersatzteile, oder du fragst mal im Dual-Board genauer nach. Die haben von den Dual-Drehern wahrsch. mehr Ahnung als die Konstrukteure selbst
> 
> Zwecks Aufstellung und Einrichtung brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine Wasserwaage und eine Justier-Schablone. Wenn du eine genaue Anleitung brauchst wie man einen Plattenspieler aufstellt und korrekt einrichtet und den Tonabnehmer justiert kannst du mich gern per PN kontaktieren, das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.[...]


 
Danke für den Tip!
Anscheinend brauche ich ein Spezialnetzteil, da ich den Motor sonst verpole und komplett zerstöre...
Hab mal die Firma angeschrieben, die heute für Dual die Dreher herstellen.
Und zwecks Anleitung zum Tonabnehmer-justieren werde ich nochmal auf dich zu kommen! 
Danke.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Caspar (7. April 2011)

_Und zwecks Anleitung zum Tonabnehmer-justieren werde ich nochmal auf dich zu kommen!_

Wegen der korrekten Aufstellung hätte ich auch gern eine Anleitung, wenn das möglich ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. April 2011)

Bekommst morgen eine PN von mir, heut hab ich da keine Lust mehr zu ^^


----------



## hydro (8. April 2011)

Geht nichts ueber einen tangentialspieler, TA dran und gut ist...


----------



## Caspar (8. April 2011)

Danke  

Tangentialspieler? Da muss ich noch mal lesen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. April 2011)

> Geht nichts ueber einen tangentialspieler, TA dran und gut ist...



Die haben auch ihre Nachteile 
Einen gut justierten und hochwertigen Dreh-Tonarm würde ich jedem Tangential-Tonarm vorziehen


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

Warum hört man Musik überhaupt über Schallplatte?
Flac FTW

Mal im Ernst, ihr habt doch CDs etc, die ganze Musik in höchster Qualität.
Warum gebt ihr dann nochmal hunderte Euros für Plattenspieler und Platten aus, nur um die Musik dann in schlechterer Qualität zu hören?

Der einzige Grund der mir einfällt ist evtl. dieses Loudness War, weil das auf den alten Platten noch nicht war.


----------



## TAZ (8. April 2011)

Schau dir mal an wie CDs abgemicht sind. Dynamik ist meist unter aller Sau. Genauso irgendwelche "Remastered"-Versionen von älteren Alben. Die kann man absolut in die Tonne kloppen im Vergleich zum Original.
So eine dynamikschädigende Aussteuerung ist ber der Schallplatte jedoch schlicht technisch nicht möglich und deswegen klingen Schallplatten halt auch diesbezüglich besser. Technisch ist eine CD haushoch überlegen, keine Frage. Aber das Portential der CD nutzt halt heute keiner mehr aus.
Das war Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er noch viel besser und da hat man das auch auf jeder Heimanlage gehört. Deswegen hatte sich die CD auch schnell durchgesetzt obwohl sie in der Regel teurer war als die Schallplatte. Und irgenwann ging sann halt der Loudness-War los. Loudness war

Hadere ehrlich gesagt noch mit mir ob ich mir nen Dreher anschaffe....habe eigentlich keinen Bock auf die ganzen Folgekosten... :/


----------



## Caspar (8. April 2011)

Das seichte Lagerfeuergeknister in den Spielpausen ist wirklich angenehm. Ich glaube da geht es um das Feeling beim Musik hören, mir jedenfalls geht es so. Ich habe natürlich trotzdem nix gegen eine gute CD. 

@ TAZ 

Gebraucht kaufen! Dann sind die Schmerzen in der Geldbörse nicht ganz so groß. ^^


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

Naja, mir kommt sowas erstmal nicht ins Haus
Zwei kleine Kinder und Schallplatten, ich weiß na nicht

Wobei, ich könnt evtl. eine komplette RFT Anlage im Rack bekommen, mit allem drum und dran. Mindestens aber den Plattenspieler, und das alles kostenlos von Oma und Opa, die das Ding im Abstellzimmer stehen haben

Damals Unsummen für die Anlage bezahlt, aber nur kleine Sonyboxen dran


----------



## TAZ (8. April 2011)

Wobei nicht mal der 150€-Sony-Schallplattenspieler meines Dads knistert.
Knistern kommt meist von dreckigen Platten....

Was wäre denn ein empfehlenswerter Dreher zum Einstieg, der auch ein paar Jahre hält?
Hätte auch nichts gegen was neues, wobei mir die alten DUAL-Dreher auch sehr sympathisch sind.
(Habe genau eine Schallplatte hier liegen. ^^)


----------



## Caspar (8. April 2011)

Jo, die Platten sind ein wenig staubig... womit wischt man sie ab? Einem feinen Staubtuch oder gibts dafür was spezielles? Immer die vielen Fragen... ^^ 

Wenn dus von Omi und Opi bekommen kannst, sage nicht nein! Die Platten werden im Notfall versteckt.


----------



## hydro (8. April 2011)

> Die haben auch ihre Nachteile
> Einen gut justierten und hochwertigen Dreh-Tonarm würde ich jedem Tangential-Tonarm vorziehen


klar die haben mehr als genug Nachteile, alleine, dass der Tonarm nicht gelagert sind ist ein großer, wie ich finde.
Aber was die Tonabnehmerjustage sind sie schon geil, ab dran fertig^^


> nur um die Musik dann in schlechterer Qualität zu hören?


Zum Musik hören gehört halt nicht nur der Klang, zumindest bei mir so.  Ausserdem ich den Klang als anders, aber nicht schlechter. Eine gute Schallplatte, mit zugegeben einen besseren TA als ich ihn habe, kann richtig richtig gut klingen.



> Mindestens aber den Plattenspieler, und das alles kostenlos von Oma und Opa, die das Ding im Abstellzimmer stehen haben


Da kann man richtig Glück haben und ein gut erhaltenes Teil abstauben.


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

Ärgere mich grad über mich selber

Hätte ich früher dran denken sollen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob RFT oder Sony, auf jeden Fall wars was gutes. Das könnte ich kostenlos haben. 
Und ich geb 400€ für den Denon AVR aus

Naja, mal nett Anfragen, bald ist ja Ostern


----------



## hydro (8. April 2011)

> Jo, die Platten sind ein wenig staubig... womit wischt man sie ab? Einem feinen Staubtuch oder gibts dafür was spezielles? Immer die vielen Fragen... ^^


Um sie grob zu reinigen gibts so Karbon-Plattenbürsten, wenn sie wirklich dreckig sind gibt es Plattenwaschmachinen, einfache ab 30€ gut werden richtig teuer. 
Oder im örtlichen Plattenladen nachfragen, die reinigen die oftmals auch. 


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob RFT oder Sony, auf jeden Fall wars was gutes.


Wo is der Unterschied 
Ich war mit meinem alten RFT Tonica auch sehr zufrieden, dürfte heute noch laufen!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. April 2011)

> womit wischt man sie ab? Einem feinen Staubtuch oder gibts dafür was spezielles? Immer die vielen Fragen... ^^


Auf keinen Fall mit irgendwelchen Tüchern, damit zieht man den Schmutz einfach nur über die Platte dürber und macht sich dadurch viele kleine feine Kratzer in die Platten.
Wenn die Platten einfach nur staubig sind reicht es, sie vor dem Abspielen mit einer Carbon-Plattenbürste abzubürsten. Dazu einfach den Plattenspieler einschalten, damit sich die Platte dreht und dann die Carbon-Bürste in einem leicht schrägen Winkel auf die Platte halten. Nach ein paar Umdrehungen hat sich der Staub in der Bürste gesammelt und man zieht sie langsam in schrägem Winkel von der Platte runter.

Bei groberem Dreck oder auch bei statischer Aufladung (es knistert wenn man die Platte vom Teller nimmt) sollte man die Platten mit einer Plattenwaschmaschine waschen. Das ist eine Feuchtreinigung mit antistatischer Waschlösung. Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Wenn man nur ein paar wenige Platten hat sucht man sich am besten einen Plattenladen, der eine Wäsche anbietet. Das kostet meist 0,50€ bis 1€ pro Schallplatte.
Für ambitioniertere Plattensammlungen (ab 50 Platten) lohnt es sich schon eine eigene Waschmaschine zu haben. Wenn man da günstig bleiben will ist die Knosti für 30-40€ schon ziemlich gut. Dabei handelt es sich im Prinzip um eine Wanne mit eingearbeiteten Bürsten und einer Drehachse für die Platten. Einfach mal nach Knosti suchen.
Das größte Manko an einer Knosti ist, dass die Platten von allein in einem Ständer trocknen müssen und dadurch Waschrückstände in der Rille bleiben, die beim ersten Abspielen vom Tonabnehmer rausgekratzt werden.
Um das zu umgehen gibt es Plattenwaschmaschinen mit Absaugung, die günstigste wäre die Okki Nokki. Bei ihr trägt man die Spüllösung von Hand auf und bürstet die Platte auch von Hand. Anschließend trocknet man die Platte mittels des montierten Absaugbesen. Die Okki Nokki kostet so ca. 300€, für große Sammlungen echt lohnenswert da die Reinigung mittels Knosti bei vielen Platten durchaus zur Strapaze wird.
Ganz wichtig ist, dass man den Schallplatten nach einer Wäsche IMMER ein neues Papierinnencover spendiert. Es nützt absolut nix die sauberen Platten in dreckige Hüllen zu stecken, dann sind sie gleich wieder dreckig.
Am besten sind mit Antistatikfolie gefütterte Innenhüllen.

Neu gekaufte Platten sollten übrigens immer vor dem ersten Abspielen gewaschen werden, da sie, frisch aus dem Werk, meistens stark statisch aufgeladen sind.

@nyso:

Ich höre Platten vor allem aus einem Grund: das Feeling und Handling ist absolut nicht mit dem der CD oder sogar von FLACs vergleichbar. Bei einem CD-Player schiebt man den Tonträger einfach in einen Kasten rein, drückt dann Play und es kommt Musik. Das ist mir zu anonym. Bei einer Schallplatte sehe ich, wie sie sich dreht, wie der Tonabnehmer in der Rille läuft, ich kann der Tonerzeugung quasi zuschauen. Das ist einfach ein ganz anderes "Musikhören". Wenn ich von Schallplatte höre, dann höre ich die Musik auch viel bewusster, einen TrackSkip gibt es nicht, man hört sich das Album einfach von Anfang bis Ende durchweg an ohne irgendwas zu überspringen.
Die Schallplatte ist für mich einfach der beste Gegenpol für den hektischen Alltag. Wenn ich mich einfach mal eine Stunde hinsetze und eine Platte genieße, dann ist das für mich absolute Entspannung.
Dieses Gefühl hab ich bei CD oder FLAC absolut nicht, aber auch diese Medien haben ihre Berechtigung und werden von mir neben Schallplatten gleichberechtigt genutzt.



> Was wäre denn ein empfehlenswerter Dreher zum Einstieg, der auch ein paar Jahre hält?


bekommst ne PN


----------



## Meat Boy (8. April 2011)

Für Tücher und Bürsten zur Reinigung der Platten oder anderes Zubehör kann ich euch Protected (Protected - Save Your Music - Shop) sehr empfehlen, ich habe dort mal Schutzhüllen für Blu Ray Steelbooks bestellt.


----------



## Sturmi (8. April 2011)

Wo ihrs gerade von Plattenspielern habt, hab da vor kurzem bei uns im Keller einen entdeckt. und zwar den hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann der was? Oder einmal ab in den Elektroschrott-Container?


----------



## TAZ (8. April 2011)

Sieht für mich als -Schallplatten-Laie relativ wertig aus. Und Saba war ein bekannte Größe im HiFi-Sektor.


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Kann der was? Oder einmal ab in den Elektroschrott-Container?


 
Also für den Container sieht der viel zu gut aus^^ Wenn überhaupt, dann verkaufen oder verschenken^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. April 2011)

Den SABA auf jeden Fall behalten wenn du Platten hören willst. Das ist ein sehr ordentlicher Dreher, da kann rein von technischen Daten her kein heutiger Dreher außer dem Technics SL-1210 und seine Klone mithalten.


----------



## Sturmi (8. April 2011)

Naja müsste halt auf jedenfall die Nadel tauschen, die sieht nicht mehr ganz frisch aus 
Ach und übrigens, gibt es Adapter von DIN-Stecker auf Cinch? Und wie sieht es da mit der Masse aus?


----------



## hydro (8. April 2011)

So ein Adapter gibt es. HIFIHIT » DIN-Cinch-Verbindungskabel [700050]
Die Masse brauchst du eigentlich nur falls das Gerät brummt. Ich hab bei mir nichtmal eine Masseschraube.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2011)

Also an meinem Adapter ist auch ein Masseanschluss dran und der wirkt sich auch deutlich auf den Klang aus(warum auch immer).


----------



## Sturmi (8. April 2011)

Stellt sich jetzt halt die Frage : Neue Nadel oder neuer Tonabnehmer ... hat jemand nen Rat ?


----------



## hydro (8. April 2011)

Was ist denn für ein TA dran?


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

So, ich kriege den Plattenspieler geschenkt
Ist ein Sony aus den 90er Jahren.  Dazu noch Platten in Hülle und Fülle, von Steinalt bis relativ aktuell alles dabei

OMI FTW

Btw. sie meinte das ist nicht nur ein einzelner Plattenspieler, sondern der gehört fest zum Receiver, also quasi ein Gerät. Kennt das einer von euch?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. April 2011)

Hier mal mein kleines Feedback zu meiner neuen Essence STX :
Viel viel besser als die Xonar DX !
Präzisere Bässe und viel detaillreichere Höhen. Ich habe selbst bei Dubstep in den Höhen neue Töne gehört 
Was ich ein bisschen schade finde, ist, dass sich Dateien mit schlechter Klangqualität (<= 128 kbit/s) auch wirklich richtig dreckig anhören...
Sonst einfach nur perfekt !!

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Ecle (8. April 2011)

Interessant. Was haste denn für eine Anlage?


----------



## Sturmi (8. April 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Was ist denn für ein TA dran?


 Audio Technica AT13 EaX wenn ichs noch recht weiß.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Btw. sie meinte das ist nicht nur ein einzelner Plattenspieler, sondern der gehört fest zum Receiver, also quasi ein Gerät. Kennt das einer von euch?


Sowas haben wir gleich zwei mal von Dual. Hat den Vorteil dass du dir auf jeden Fall schon mal den Phonoverstärker sparst, aber wenn du einen anderen Verstärker für alles nimmst musst du je nach Modell auf den Kopfhörerausgang als Signalquelle ausweichen.


----------



## hydro (8. April 2011)

> Audio Technica AT13 EaX wenn ichs noch recht weiß.


Würde den TA behalten und für ca 30€ eine ATN13, 14 oder 15 Nadel nehmen. Je nach Budget halt


----------



## Sturmi (8. April 2011)

Hättest du nen Link zu nem Shop der sowas hat? Bzw. sind Nachbauten genau so gut oder wenigstens annehmbar im Vergleich zum Original?


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sowas haben wir gleich zwei mal von Dual. Hat den Vorteil dass du dir auf jeden Fall schon mal den Phonoverstärker sparst, aber wenn du einen anderen Verstärker für alles nimmst musst du je nach Modell auf den Kopfhörerausgang als Signalquelle ausweichen.


 
Ich hatte gehofft ich stell das Ding auf den Denon AVR, schließ es an und kann so Platten hören
Mal gucken ob das geht


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2011)

Kommt ganz drauf an was der genau für Ausgänge hat. Die Duals bieten halt nur Din-Anschlüsse für Lautsprecher und ansonsten den Phones-Out.
Praktisch mit passenden Boxen, nervig wenn man über andere Boxen mit eigenem Verstärker will.


----------



## TAZ (8. April 2011)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat so eine "Kompaktanlage" von Sony mit Plattenspieler. Ist aber mehr Plastik als alles andere das Ding. Klingt aber ganz gut....und wenns auch noch geschenkt ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. April 2011)

> Hättest du nen Link zu nem Shop der sowas hat? Bzw. sind Nachbauten genau so gut oder wenigstens annehmbar im Vergleich zum Original?



Nadeln bekommst du bei William Thakker.

Nachbauten sind i.d.R. nicht zu empfehlen, da die Serienstreuung sehr groß ist. Mit glück bekommt man eine vernünftige Nadel, mit Pech ist der Diamant verschliffen und schief oder verdreht auf dem Träger montiert. Also ein ziemlich großes Risiko. Besser sind da die Jico-Nadeln aus Japan. Die haben ne ordentliche Qualität, klingen aber oft trotzdem etwas anders als die originalen Nadeln. Ich pers. würde immer nur zum Original greifen 

@All die danach gefragt haben:

Hab mal ein kleines Tutorial verfasst was die Justage des Plattenspielers angeht. Hier gehts lang!


----------



## Hatschi (8. April 2011)

sers

Wollte mal fragen ob es so virtuell Sourond Sound Software gibt, also für KH`s wollte es vill mal an testen

Hab im Moment die Dt1350
danke


----------



## Sturmi (8. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Nadeln bekommst du bei William Thakker.
> 
> Nachbauten sind i.d.R. nicht zu empfehlen, da die Serienstreuung sehr groß ist. Mit glück bekommt man eine vernünftige Nadel, mit Pech ist der Diamant verschliffen und schief oder verdreht auf dem Träger montiert. Also ein ziemlich großes Risiko. Besser sind da die Jico-Nadeln aus Japan. Die haben ne ordentliche Qualität, klingen aber oft trotzdem etwas anders als die originalen Nadeln. Ich pers. würde immer nur zum Original greifen
> 
> ...


Hm kostet halt 69€ die Original Nadel, dafür bekomm ich ja schon nen einigermaßen anehmbaren neuen TA.


----------



## Dirksen (8. April 2011)

Ist es normal das KH ab einer bestimmten Lautstärke rauschen oder kann man das abschalten?
Es geht um die AKG K271 mkII, die SoKa ist eine onboard *duckenundweglaufen*


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2011)

Abschalten durch eine rauschärmere Quelle, ja. So schnell kannste gar nicht laufen .


----------



## Dirksen (8. April 2011)

was könnte en die rauschquelle sein?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. April 2011)

Der OnBoard-Sound ist die Rauschquelle.


----------



## Dirksen (9. April 2011)

also ist das mit einer Xonar essence stx weg?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. April 2011)

Das wäre vermutlich auch schon mit einer Xonar DX oder jeder anderen halbwegs vernünftigen Soundkarte weg.


----------



## Lee (9. April 2011)

Eine DX reicht für den K271 meiner Meinung nach mehr als aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. April 2011)

@ Ecle 





> Interessant. Was haste denn für eine Anlage?



Habe mb quart 850S-Lautsprecher mit einem harman kardon  hk6500 als Verstärker


----------



## Dirksen (9. April 2011)

@ Johnny
du sgtest das sich 128kb/s musik und schlechter auf der stx, sher schlecht anhört. 
hört sich die musik auch schlechter als mit einer onboard an?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. April 2011)

Nein, das auf keinen Fall 
Warum sollte das so sein ? 

Ich meinte nur, dass sich schlechte Aufnahmen auch rigoros schlecht anhören...


----------



## Dirksen (9. April 2011)

es hätte ja sein könne das eine gute SoKa mit minderwertigem material nicht zurecht kommt.
ABer gut zu hören


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2011)

Dirksen schrieb:


> es hätte ja sein könne das eine gute SoKa mit minderwertigem material nicht zurecht kommt.
> ABer gut zu hören



Ist auch so, aber liegt eher daran, das Onboard-Sound zu schlecht ist um die Unterschiede kenntlich zu machen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. April 2011)

Was bei dem Fall ja eigentlich besser ist...

Aber da ich eh nur 2-3 Songs auf meinem PC habe, die so eine Qualität haben, ist dieser Punkt zu vernachlässigen


----------



## iceman650 (9. April 2011)

@dome001 (Bilderthread)
Deine Lautsprecher stehen da aber ungünstig. 
Fast noch schlimmer als bei mir
Hast du keine Möglichkeit, die Lautsprecher jeweils 50cm von der Wand zu entfernen?

Mfg, ice


----------



## dome001 (9. April 2011)

Nein die Möglichkeit habe ich nicht da sie sonst im raum stehen


----------



## iceman650 (9. April 2011)

Ja gut, das ist normal, wenn sie nicht an der Wand stehen, stehen die eben ein Wenig im Raum.
Führt aber zu weniger dröhnigem Tiefton, ist ein Versuch wert. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2011)

dome001 schrieb:


> Nein die Möglichkeit habe ich nicht da sie sonst im raum stehen


 
Genau das ist ideal. Wenn du das nicht willst hast du einen Fehlkauf begangen.


----------



## Bier (9. April 2011)

Mal ne Frage: Lohnt es sich einen Canton AS 85 zusammen mit 2 GLE490 zu etreiben, oder ist ein stärkerer sinnvoller?

*Edit:  *Ich hab evtl. die Möglichkeit einen Canton AS 100 SC für 130€ bekommen.
        Ich denke, dass dieser besser als der AS 85 ist, oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Chris_1982 (9. April 2011)

Hallo

Ich hatte mit meinem letzten System kurz bevor ich es auseinander gebaut hatte einen Bluescreen als ich den Soundmodus von Spiel

auf Unterhaltungsmodus wechseln wollte.

Es handelt sich um Folgende Soundkarte:

AuzenTech X-Fi HomeTheater HD, PCIe (AZT-XFHTHD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der aktuellste Soundtreiber von der Auzentech Seite war ganz normal installiert.

Kann das eher an der Soundkarte liegen oder an den OC Einstellungen im Bios.


----------



## Bier (9. April 2011)

Bluescreens würde ich erst mal mit OC verbinden.
Kam der Bluescreen nur einmal oder öfter?
Was genau hast du wie hoch überaktet?


----------



## Chris_1982 (9. April 2011)

Der Bluescreen kam schonmal aber vor längerer Zeit weiss gar nicht mehr ob das noch mit dem Vorgängerboard war.

Mein i7 950 wurde auf 3,7 GHZ übertaktet und der Speicher lief dann auch so ungefähr mit 1300 Mhz.

Die Spannungen wie Vcore, Dram, ICH Core, ICH PCIE, CPU PLL, IOH PCIE, IOH Core, QPI

hatte ich alle Manuell gefixt, kurz bevor der besagte Bluescreen kam war ich im Bios und hatte die erwähnten 

Einstellungen eingestellt. Zuvor lief der auch mit 3,8 GHZ. Hier mal ein Bild von Bluescreenview nach dem Bluescreen:

Bild: unbenannt33gsym.png - abload.de


----------



## Bier (9. April 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> [...]kurz bevor der besagte Bluescreen kam war ich im Bios und hatte die erwähnten
> 
> Einstellungen eingestellt[/url]


 
Dann würde ich stark davon ausgehen, dass es nichts mit der Soundkarte zu tun hat. Vielleicht reicht es schon wenn du einfach mal um 100 Mhz runtertakest. Aber von den Core ix Modellen hab ich jetzt auch nicht so die Ahnung.


----------



## Chris_1982 (10. April 2011)

Ich hatte auch wie du an dem Bluescreenview sehen kannst in 2 tagen 3 Bluescreens und ethliche weitere Abstürze in bfbc2.

Gut die Abstürze in dem Spiel kamen als ich den Prozessor so für 1 Stunde auf 4 GHZ und den Speicher nach Herstellerangaben 1600 MHZ eingestellt hatte.

Den mit 3,7 oder 3,8 GHZ lief das Spiel noch stabil. Den wie so oft hatte ich in dem Spiel schon einen  Bluescreen obwohl der PC aber sonst im Intel 

Burn oder Prime lief.


----------



## nyso (10. April 2011)

BC2 ist eine OC-Zicke. Ich tippe daher ganz klar auf das overclocking.


----------



## Chris_1982 (10. April 2011)

Da hast du recht es reagiert ziemlich empfindlich auf OC, wie man sehr schon merkt das das Spiel im Standardtakt 100% stabil läuft.


----------



## Pravasi (10. April 2011)

Als Besitzer einer Auzentech Forte kann ich nur bestätigen,dass dieser Bluescreen zum Service mit dazu gehört.
Kann in etwa 3-4 mal umstellen,dann wirds blau.
Entweder Treiber neuinstallieren und wieder 3-4 mal umschalten können,oder aber sich für einen Modus entscheiden.
Liegt bei mir definitiv nicht am OC.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

Hey, habe mal zwei Fragen :

1. Was bedeuet im Treiber der Essence STX in dem Unterpunkt "Analog aus" "*FP *Kopfhörer" und "*FP *2 Lautsprecher" ?

2. Bei manchen Dateien habe ich ein gewisses Kratzen, als wenn übersteuert wurde, das hatte ich bei der Xonar DX nicht...
Habe mal ein Test gemacht, bei der CD kratzt es nicht, bei der Datei auf dem PC schon. Habe mit iTunes in mp3 gerippt.

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. April 2011)

> 1. Was bedeuet im Treiber der Essence STX in dem Unterpunkt "Analog aus" "FP Kopfhörer" und "FP 2 Lautsprecher" ?



FP steht für Front Panel



> 2. Bei manchen Dateien habe ich ein gewisses Kratzen, als wenn übersteuert wurde, das hatte ich bei der Xonar DX nicht...
> Habe mal ein Test gemacht, bei der CD kratzt es nicht, bei der Datei auf dem PC schon. Habe mit iTunes in mp3 gerippt.



Dann wirds wohl am iTunes liegen. Ist ja auch keine ernstzunehmende audiophile Anwendung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

auf Frontpanel hätte ich wirklich selber kommen können...danke, dass du dem alten Mann geholfen hast^^

Habe nur mit iTunes gerippt, weil EAC bei mir überhaupt nicht startet 
Es geht direkt in die Meldung "Keine Rückmeldung", und dann beendet es sich i-wann einfach selber.
Habe die neueste Version


----------



## PEG96 (10. April 2011)

Absolut, benutze lieber EAC oder bonk-audio encoder, die beiden nutze ich und sie haben mich bis jetzt noch nie enttäuscht.


----------



## Bier (10. April 2011)

Noch jmd. ne Antwort auf meine Fragen von S.396?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

@ Bier : Ich würde auch jeden Subwoofer erstmal Probe hören 

Beim 85 gibt es mehrere Version, oder (85.2...) ?


----------



## Bier (10. April 2011)

Naja Probehören ist bei den Subs denk ich nicht so wichtig, da sie eh auf die Cantonlautsprecher abgestimmt sind (zumindest mehr als andere Marken).
Den AS 100 SC werde ich wohl kaum irgendwo Probehören können. Hab im Internet nur dieses eine Angebot gefunden.
Ob AS 85 oder 85.2 ist mir relativ egal. Die Unterschiede sind zu geringfügig. 
Mich würd halt nur interessieren, ob der AS 85 überhaupt leistungsstark genug für die GLE 490 ist.
Ich denke mit dem AS 100 komm ich mit 130€ besser weg als mit dem AS 85 für 200€. Vllt lieg ich aber auch falsch. Deshalb die Fragen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

Hier der AS 100 SC : AS 100 SC - CANTON pure Music (de)

AS 85 SC : AS 85 SC - CANTON pure Music (de)

AS 85.2 SC : AS 85.2 SC - CANTON pure Music (de)

Der AS 100 SC geht laut Datenblatt bis auf 22, die beiden AS 85er "nur" auf 25 Hz runter 
Außerdem beträgt die Musikleistung nochmal 50 Watt mehr, was eher wenig zu sagen hat.

Ich habe aber auch nur das eine Angebot für 130 € gefunden, ich würde sagen : Zuschlagen !

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Bier (10. April 2011)

Genau deshalb tendiere ich auch zum AS 100.
Der AS 85 ist mit seinem 220mm Chassis auch nicht soo riesig. Und wie ich das von Canton gewohnt bin sind es wahrscheinlich nur 200mm.
Ich denke ich werde einfach mal den AS 100 nehmen. Das einzige was mich stört ist die Farbe, aber ich werde ihn einfach schwarz lackieren


----------



## Chris_1982 (10. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Als Besitzer einer Auzentech Forte kann ich nur bestätigen,dass dieser Bluescreen zum Service mit dazu gehört.
> Kann in etwa 3-4 mal umstellen,dann wirds blau.
> Entweder Treiber neuinstallieren und wieder 3-4 mal umschalten können,oder aber sich für einen Modus entscheiden.
> Liegt bei mir definitiv nicht am OC.


 
Ich konnte bevor der bsod kam bestimmt 300 mal umstellen, ungefähr geschätzt.

Wenn das bei mir so häufig passiert wäre hätte ich schon längst was dagegen unternommen.


----------



## Pravasi (10. April 2011)

Was denn?
Treiberupdate bringt auch nur nen Bluescreen.
Der Support ist "vernachlässigenswert"...
Nichts nachvollziehbares rausgefunden.
Muss man mit leben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

Jetzt versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr...

Ein Song, den ich mir aus dem Internet (legal !) runtergeladen habe, kratzt von dem PC wie sau.
Habe sie mal auf eine CD gebrannt und dort kratzt nix 

Kann mir i-jemand helfen ?


----------



## b0s (10. April 2011)

Benutzt du für beides die gleichen Wiedergabegeräte? (KH/Boxen)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

Ja 
mb quart 850S + harman kardon HK6500.

Kann es daran liegen, dass ich bei meiner Essejnce STX das EMI-Shield abgemacht habe ?


----------



## b0s (10. April 2011)

Womit hast du die CD abgespielt? Einem CD Player? Oder im PC Laufwerk?

(Welche Bitrate hat die mp3 eigentlich?)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

Mit einem CD-Player (Yamaha CDX-670) 

Die Datei hat 247 kbps VBR


----------



## b0s (10. April 2011)

1. Lass die CD mal im PC abspielen

2. Welches Abspielprogramm benutzt du? Probier mal ein anderes zum Test.



Auch wenn das mittlerweile nichtmehr aktuell sein sollte, gab es mal eine Zeit, als VBR hier oder da mal Probleme verursacht hat. Ob Kartzen dazugehört weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

1. Kann ich nicht, da ich (noch) keinen Brenner drin habe...

2 Benutze foobar2000 
Habe den Song eben in iTunes probiert, und dort kratzt er genauso.


----------



## b0s (10. April 2011)

Kommt das Problem noch bei anderen Liedern vor? Wenn ja wie sind die encodiert?
Gibt es Lieder bei denen es nicht vorkommt?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

Ja, es gibt Lieder, bei denen es nicht vorkommt...
Bei anderen kommt es aber auch vor, die sind meistens mp3


----------



## Chris_1982 (10. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Was denn?
> Treiberupdate bringt auch nur nen Bluescreen.
> Der Support ist "vernachlässigenswert"...
> Nichts nachvollziehbares rausgefunden.
> Muss man mit leben.


 
Hatte mal eine Sound Blaster Xfi Fatality damals noch mit Sockel 1156 und der PC wollte mit dieser Soundkarte nicht immer herunterfahren.

Hatte auch sämtliches Ausprobiert, doch es wollte nicht funktionieren. Dann hatte ich die Karte wieder abgegeben bei Atelko,

und mir eine neue geben lassen weil ich dachte die sei Defect..doch mit der neuen dann das selbe Problem, hatte die dann das zwei mal abgegeben

und mein Geld wiederbekommen, und mir dafür das Auzentech Xfi Home Theater HD gekauft.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. April 2011)

> Kann es daran liegen, dass ich bei meiner Essejnce STX das EMI-Shield abgemacht habe ?



Darf man mal fragen warum du das EMI-Shield abgemacht hast? Ohne das EMI-Shield hat die Karte ein erheblich höheres Rauschverhalten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

Naja, sonst passt sie nicht neben meine Grafikkarte 
Habe mir aber Muttern bestellt, die morgen ankommen.

Also liegt es daran ?


----------



## b0s (10. April 2011)

Wo hast du denn das geschrieben? Hab ich gar nicht gesehen 

Klar ist das ne Erklärung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. April 2011)

Mann, das hätte ich mir auch selber erklären können^^

Sry, Leute


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2011)

Direkt neben die Störquelle Nr.1 setzen und dann noch den einzigen kleinen Schutz dagegen abbauen ist natürlich nicht gerade die Idealbehandlung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. April 2011)

Habe eben das Emi-Shield raufgemacht, weil heute die Muttern für die Graka angekommen sind.
Es kratzt aber immernoch 

Was tun ?

Edit : Habe eben noch was rausgefunden :
Das Kratzen wird schlimmer, desto lauter ich den Sound von Windows höher drehe.
Wenn ich den auf 10 % habe und dann meinen Verstärker aufdrehe, ist so gut wie kein Kratzen zu hören...


----------



## BarFly (11. April 2011)

Hallo,



Olstyle schrieb:


> Direkt neben die Störquelle Nr.1 setzen und dann noch den einzigen kleinen Schutz dagegen abbauen ist natürlich nicht gerade die Idealbehandlung.



kannst du die Soundkarte in einen Slot stecken, der weiter von der Grafikkarte weg ist?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. April 2011)

Nein, leider nicht 

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle jetzt tun ?
Ich würde mir ja auch eine neue Graka holen, damit ich sie in die PCI-Schnittstelle stecken kann, wichtig ist mir nur, dass ich HD-Videos flüssig abspielen kann


----------



## BarFly (11. April 2011)

Hallo,



> wichtig ist mir nur, dass ich HD-Videos flüssig abspielen kann


Wie ist der Sound da dabei?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. April 2011)

Versteh dir Frage nicht ganz...


----------



## BarFly (11. April 2011)

Hallo,

hast du die Störgräusche NUR bei einzelnen MP3s? Oder bei ALLEN MP3s? Und gibt es Störgeräusche auch bei Filmen oder bei Spielen?


----------



## p00nage (11. April 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/148471-kh-fuer-100-absegnen-der-bestellung-3.html mag mir hier keiner mehr helfen ? hätte heut eigentlich gern bestellt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. April 2011)

Habe die Störgeräusche bei verschiedenen Songs, mp3 aber auch, wenn ich mir Songs bei Youtube anhöre


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

Hat dein Mainboard eine Onboard-Grafik? 
Wenn ja, bau doch die Grafikkarte einfach mal aus, um sie als Störquelle evtl. auszuschließen. Oder packe etwas abschirmendes zwischen Grafikkarte und Soka, vllt. reicht da 3mm Alu, mal zum testen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. April 2011)

Das Mainboard ist meins : ASUS M4N68T V2, nForce 630a (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE30-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Keine Ahnung, ob das eine IGP hat und ohne Graka läuft...


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

Sieht nicht danach aus.

Sollte man als Besitzer doch aber eigentlich wissen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. April 2011)

Stimmt, eigentlich schon^^
Möchte das nicht in ein Grafikkartenthema umwandeln, aber einen neuen Thread aufzumachen wäre wirklich sinnlos...

Gibt es eine HD-geeignete Grafikkarte mit PCI-Schnittstelle ?


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2011)

Bevor du dir ne neue Graka kaufst würde ich erstmal den Fehler eingrenzen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. April 2011)

Jo, das ist klar 

Aber wie ?


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

Google mal nach, wie stark unterschiedliche Materialien Störquellen abschirmen. Und wenn z.B Alu sehr gut abschirmen sollte, dann einfach eine 2-3mm starke Aluplatte zwischen Graka und Soka. So schwer?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. April 2011)

Ja, weil kein 2-3mm Platz zwischen den beiden ist


----------



## BarFly (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

Tausche statt der Grafik lieber die Soundkarte. Du hast da 2 PCI Steckplätze. Beide belegt?
Was ist mit Onboardsound? Das gleiche Problem?
Mit welchem Player spielst du ab? Welches Betriebsystem? 
Lass dir doch nicht alles einzeln aus der Nase ziehen, es ist leichter wenn du es aufschreibst
- Betriebsystem?
- Grafikkarte?
- Player?
- Soundkarte, welcher Steckplatz?
- welche Karten sind sonst noch verbaut?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. April 2011)

Warum sollte ich die Soundkarte tauschen ?
Betriebssystem ist Vista x64, Graka 8800GT und Player habe ich schon gesagt 
Die Essence STX ist natürlich in dem PCIe x1 drin...es sind keine anderen Karten verbaut


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2011)

Wie verhält es sich mit dem onboardsound!?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. April 2011)

Ich installiere jetzt erstmal Windows Seven, das wollte ich eh machen.

Dann probiere ich den Onboard-Sound 
Danke aber für den Tipp


----------



## doceddy (13. April 2011)

Morgen sollten meine Magnat Quantum 603 ankommen. Besteht Interesse an noch einem Erfahrungstest?


----------



## sinthor4s (13. April 2011)

Je mehr Meinungen es gibt desto eher entsteht ein klares Bild von den Boxen (objektivität vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## s|n|s (13. April 2011)

Wollte mal Danke sagen für die tollen Tipps. Gerade einen Kopfhörer getestet. Der ist soooooooOOOOOO viel besser als mein Headset, obwohl beide exakt dasselbe gekostst haben.  Ich kanns kaum glauben.

Und das mit Onboard-Sound.


----------



## TAZ (13. April 2011)

Weiß ja nicht ob ihr die Mercedes Mixed Tapes kennt...bin heute selber wieder durch Dr. Bakterius draufgekommen.

Jedenfalls gibt es da kostenlos Musik...ist alles ziemlich chillig richtung Lounge, Jazz, Songwriter....
Geben tuts das hier: Bitte Downloaden - Links und Spass - Mercedes Benz Mixed Tape

Ich lade gerade noch die Audi Tracks...mal schauen wie die sind...

EDIT: AUDI Tracks sind auch sehr cool...kann ich empfehlen.

@s|n|s Jop, mit nem guten kopfhörer machts gleich viel mehr Spass Musik zu hören.


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. April 2011)

Was ist im Moment der neueste Treiber für die Xonar D2 ? Bei Google findet man ja 500 verschiedene Versionsnummern, wobei höhere Nummern teilweise ein älteres Datum haben ().

Railroads


----------



## PEG96 (13. April 2011)

Schau doch einfach auf der asus homepage nach, dort steht auch das release datum


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. April 2011)

So, jetzt nochmal zu dem Problem meiner Essence STX :

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass wenn man die Lautstärke in Windows bzw. im Treiber auf 50 % stellt, ist das Kratzen weg 

Ist das normal ? Kann ich beruhigt sein ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. April 2011)

und kommt das Kratzen wenn du über oder unter 50% gehst? Normal ist das eigentlich nicht, meine Essence kratzt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. April 2011)

Nein, das Kratzen wird stärker, desto höher ich mit der Lautstärke im Treiber oder in Windows gehe 
Bei 50 % ist also nix, bei 75 % ein bisschen und bei 100 % evil


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Eventuell die Karte defekt?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. April 2011)

Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen 
Habe sie von nfsgame gekauft und nur eingebaut...


----------



## nyso (14. April 2011)

War das nicht die modifizierte? Dann frag ihn doch mal direkt was sein könnte, immerhin ist er der Verkäufer.

Edit: Die Sennheiser HD 555 von nfsgame kamen gerade an
Wirklich absolut kein Vergleich mit dem alten USB-Medusa
So macht Musik hören gleich wesentlich mehr Spaß, während ich das Medusa nur noch gemieden habe. 

Die letzten Tage Herr der Ringe 1-3 und King Kong geguckt, ich glaub ich guckts mir mit den neuen Kopfhörern gleich noch mal an Kabel ist lang genug um auf der Couch zu liegen

Was mir aber gleich auffält. Die Abschirmung ist zu groß. Mag ich nicht. Die nächsten werden dann die halboffenen Denon


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. April 2011)

Habe heute die Essence STX mal in meinen Gaming-PC eingebaut, in dem es möglich ist die SoKa so einzubauen, dass sie 3 oder 4 slots von der Graka entfernt ist 
Und was ist ? Es kratzt immernoch :O

Werde mal nfsgame anschreiben...


----------



## b0s (14. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was mir aber gleich auffält. Die Abschirmung ist zu groß. Mag ich nicht. Die nächsten werden dann die halboffenen Denon


 
Öhm, eigentlich schirmt der nicht besonders stark?!
Ist ein offen gebauter KH und mein 595 (ebenfalls offen) hält imho nicht sonderlich viel von außen ab. Wenn ich gerade nichts laufen hab, hör ich sogar wie meine Zimmertür unauffällig geöffnet wird.


----------



## nyso (14. April 2011)

Als ich sie eben probiert habe konnte ich mein Mädchen sprechen sehen, aber nicht hören. 1m neben mir.

Btw. was haltet ihr eig. hiervon?
YouTube - 555 mod make it a 595


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. April 2011)

Wenn dir der Sound des HD595 gefällt kannst du den HD555 problemlos auf den 595 modden, da ist tatsächlich dieser Schaumstoff der einzige Unterschied zwischen beiden Hörern.


----------



## nyso (14. April 2011)

Hab den 595 ja nie gehört. Aber ich denke der wird schon noch besser sein.

Aber wtf, der kostet doch doppelt so viel? Und dann ist es eigentlich nur dieses bissl Schaumstoff?


----------



## b0s (14. April 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was Sennheiser in letzter Zeit gemacht hat... alle ihr KHs sind unverhältnismäßig teuer geworden. Ich hab meinen 595 vor ~2 jahren für knapp über 100 Euro gekauft 

Diee HD 600 und 650 sind auch einfach beide über 50 Euro teurer geworden.


Edit: hab grad meine Rechnung rausgesucht: bei Amazon im November 2008 für 110,- Euro


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. April 2011)

Ich würde sowohl vom HD555 als auch vom HD595 abraten, die klingen beide dumpf und muffig und haben für ihren Preis eine wahnsinnig schlechte Detailverarbeitung. Bei Senni kann man wirklich erst ab dem HD600 einsteigen, die günstigeren Hörer sind unverhältnismäßig teuer für ihre Leistung.



> Aber wtf, der kostet doch doppelt so viel? Und dann ist es eigentlich nur dieses bissl Schaumstoff?



Das ist bei Kopfhörer sogar ziemlich häufig so. Liegt einfach daran, dass es günstiger ist nur einen Treiber zu entwickeln und herzustellen und den für alle Modelle zu verwenden als extra einen Treiber für die günstigeren Modelle zu designen. Der günstige wird dann halt künstlich verschlechtert um den Preis des teureren Hörers zu rechtfertigen. Macht AKG beim K601/701 genauso. Und bei CPUs ist diese Praxis ja auch schon lange Gang und Gebe.


----------



## b0s (14. April 2011)

@nyso also wenn du dir den mod zutraust (ist ja keine übernäßige Herausforderung) würdichs machen. Ich bin gerade im Prozess meinen 595 abzulösen und habe dabei auch mal die niederen sennis gehört und das ist echt ein riesiger Unterschied (schon zu meinem 595. Zu einem neutraler und detailierter spielenden KH mal gar nicht einbezogen)


Bei den AKG K 701 und 601 ist es aber afair nicht nur ein Stück Schaumstoff oder? Hier gabs doch vor einigen Seiten mal eine Verlinkung auf Explosionszeichnungen, zwecks Ersatzteilen und da waren leichte Chassisunterschiede ausmachbar.


----------



## nyso (14. April 2011)

So, fertig^^

Da macht Dubstep gleich noch mehr Spaß
Und die 70€ Kopfhörer will ich sehen, die da mithalten können

Erstmal reicht der locker. Auch für unterwegs scheint der gut geeignet zu sein. Auf den Treibern stand 50 Ohm, macht also insgesamt 100 Ohm. Das sollte der Sandisk Sansa Clip+ locker schaffen


----------



## TAZ (14. April 2011)

Wie kommst du auf 100 Ohm?

Die Hörkapseln sind weder in Reihe noch parallel geschalten.


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2011)

@Johnny: Wie siehts aus wenn du die original OPV's wieder draufmachst?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. April 2011)

Habe ich noch nicht probiert...
Muss ich die i-wie löten, oder sind die zum Stecken ?


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2011)

Die sind gesockelt oder siehst du auf den "alten" Lötrückstände? Außerdem stehts auch in groß auf der Packung drauf mit Bild.


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Den DT770 Edition am besten 250Ohm besser noch 600.


 Hab ich grad in nem Thread gelesen, gibts da unterschiede zu den Pro´s? Weil bekomm den Pro 80 und 250 Ohm. der Edition ist bei Thomann auch teurer


----------



## iceman650 (14. April 2011)

Die Pro-Bügel haben mehr Anpressdruck und ein gewendeltes Kabel.
Durch den Anpressdruck sollte mehr Bass entstehen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2011)

50€ AUfpreis nur wegen Edition ists denk ich nicht wert oder ? da wäre ich ja schon fast wieder in ner anderen KH-Klasse

Beim Pro steht: incl. 3m Anschlußkabel, 3m Wendelkabel, 3,5 mm Anschlußstecker mit Adapter auf 6.3 mm Stereoklinke

Hat er dann beides? Naja morgen sollte ichs sehen, normal sollte heut die Post schon 3 von 4 KH gebracht haben


----------



## TAZ (14. April 2011)

Der Pro hat meiner Erfahrung nach *kein* Wendelkabel!


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Der Pro hat meiner Erfahrung nach *kein* Wendelkabel!


 
hier laut bild und beschreibung schon Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO Studio Studio-Kopfhrer


----------



## querinkin (14. April 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Der Pro hat meiner Erfahrung nach *kein* Wendelkabel!


 Mein Pro hat defintiv ein Wendelkabel.



p00nage schrieb:


> 50€ AUfpreis nur wegen Edition ists denk ich nicht wert oder ? da wäre ich ja schon fast wieder in ner anderen KH-Klasse
> 
> Beim Pro steht: incl. 3m Anschlußkabel, 3m Wendelkabel, 3,5 mm Anschlußstecker mit Adapter auf 6.3 mm Stereoklinke
> 
> Hat er dann beides? Naja morgen sollte ichs sehen, normal sollte heut die Post schon 3 von 4 KH gebracht haben



Der 6.3mm Adapter kann über den 3,5mm Anschlussstecker geschraubt werden. Also ja, er hat Beides.


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2011)

querinkin schrieb:


> Mein Pro hat defintiv ein Wendelkabel.
> 
> 
> 
> Der 6.3mm Adapter kann über den 3,5mm Anschlussstecker geschraubt werden. Also ja, er hat Beides.


 
sry mit beides meinte ich ob man entweder nen normales oder auch nen spiral anschließen kann und beides liegt bei so hab ich die Artikelbeschreibung verstanden


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. April 2011)

An die Xonar Essence ST/STX-Besitzer :

Welche Latency habt ihr in eurem Asio-Treiber eingestellt ?


----------



## fadade (14. April 2011)

Heyho,
hab mal eine Frage zu der "Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIe":
Heute habe ich mal angefangen den PC zu säubern, und dabei ist mir beim entnehmen der Soundkarte aufgefallen, dass die Metallkontakte der Anschlüsse schon recht stark braun angelaufen sind. Keine Ahnung, warum (kein Raucher, der PC ist trocken^^ ....) 

Muss ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen, dass die Kontakte langsam aber sicher anfangen zu rosten und eines Tages abbrechen?  =/


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. April 2011)

> Welche Latency habt ihr in eurem Asio-Treiber eingestellt ?



8ms

Beim Musikhören ist die Latenz aber eh egal. Du darfst sie nur nicht so tief einstellen, dass es bei CPU-Belastung anfängt zu stottern.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. April 2011)

Ok 

Was ist mit der Einstellung "Buffer length" ? Muss die demsntsprechend angepasst werden ? 
Und was ist mit "Dither" gemeint ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. April 2011)

> Und was ist mit "Dither" gemeint ?



gidf 



> Was ist mit der Einstellung "Buffer length" ? Muss die demsntsprechend angepasst werden ?



Machst du so hoch wie es ohne Abspielprobleme möglich ist. Bei zu großem Buffer wird bei mir in Winamp das Liedende abgeschnitten.


----------



## nyso (15. April 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/150021-bulletstorm-soundtrack-kostenlos-erhaeltlich.html


----------



## sinthor4s (15. April 2011)

Danke nyso! jetz brauch ich nicht mehr im Hauptmenü rumgammeln um den Themesong zu hören


----------



## nyso (15. April 2011)

Gerne^^ 
Hab gestern mal reingehört und irgendwie jetzt lust, das Spiel zu spielen^^ Mal gucken ob ich es irgendwo günstig bekomme


----------



## hydro (15. April 2011)

Der 770 pro 80ohm hat ein glattes kabel der 250ohm ein wendel. 
Der edition klingt etwas weicher vllt etwas neutraler. Hat ein glattes kabel, 2.5 statt 3.5N anpressdruck einen anderen Buegelueberzug und halt eine hoehere impedanz welche dem klang und der schnelligkeit nochmal ein wenig zutraeglich ist. 
Den ed. Gibts ab 179€ afair und fuer 200€ bekommt man bis auf den k701 noch keinen signifikant "besseren" kh.


----------



## querinkin (15. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> sry mit beides meinte ich ob man entweder nen normales oder auch nen spiral anschließen kann und beides liegt bei so hab ich die Artikelbeschreibung verstanden


 Ah. Nein hat nur 1 Kabel. Bei meinem DT770 Pro (250 Ohm) ist es ein Wendelkabel.


----------



## p00nage (15. April 2011)

Danke für antworten. 80 Ohm ist nen glattes dabei. Den 250ohm hör und seh ich dann am Montag. Grad ma reingehört und denk Entscheidung fällt zwischen AKG 271 und dt 770 pro. Der Shure ist find ich weng dumpf aber wirklich Bass hat er auch Net wenn's drauf ankommt. Ist wie die x81 also 481 681 nubox im Vergleich zur 511. Zumindest was den "Schleier" betrifft. 

Der AKG ist sehr ähnlich wie die 511 und der dt770 aufregender. Von der Lautstärke her ist der Shure der lauteste und andern 2 nehmen sich nicht viel. Also am iPhone aber alles mmn noch ausreichend laut. Mehr gibt's demnächst wollte nur nen kurzes Fazit hier lassen.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. April 2011)

@Azzzz achtung Kritik  Wieso ne Frequenzweiche in die dinger eingebaut, die "Hörner" sind doch eh auf Pizo basis da brauchs keine Frequenzweiche, der klang wird dadurch auch nicht wirklich besser  Und warum so nah an den dingern, das muss doch im Ohr schmerzen durch die Pizo "hörner"


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. April 2011)

Mal ne Frage zu Foobar2000 :
Ich habe jetzt alles eingestellt und flac konfiguriert.
Muss ich nun zum endgültigen Rippen einer CD auf "Teste und Kopiere gewählte Tracks" und dann auf komprimiert oder umkomprimiert


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2011)

Wieso Foobar zum Sichern von CDs?? Nimm EAC.


----------



## Ecle (16. April 2011)

Ich glaube er redet auch von EAC 
Einfach links auf das Symbol "CMP" drücken (wie compressed)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. April 2011)

Ach sry, ich meinte EAC 

Warum soll ich komprimiert wählen, wenn ich die CD als .flac rippen will


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2011)

Weil bei "komprimieren" halt der eingestellte Codec aufgerufen wird, unabhängig davon was er dann macht, während unkomprimiert immer wavs erzeugt. Ausserdem ist flac durchaus eine Komprimierung, nur halt ohne Informationsverlust(vergleichbar mit zip). Sonst hatte flac ja auch keinen Vorteil gegenüber wav.


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2011)

So siehts aus...


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2011)

Frage in die Runde:

Bedarf an einem Testbericht ähnlich meinem Test über Kompaktlautsprecher zu den Canton Karat 795 und den (hoffentlich bald ankommenden) Nubert NuPro A-*1*0? Der Test steht unter dem Motto "David gegen Goliath". 

Zu einem angepeilten Erscheinungsdatum kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, nur dass es eins geben wird. 

Wenn jemand Wünsche hat, immer her damit. Bin über jeden Input dankbar.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. April 2011)

Interesse an Tests besteht bei mir natürlich immer, aber den Vergleich zwischen Karat 795 und NuPro A-10 find ich bissl sinnlos  lieber zwei eigenständige Testberichte


----------



## Pravasi (16. April 2011)

Die NuPros sind bestimmt hochinteressant für viele hier!


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2011)

Es soll ja kein direkter Vergleich werden. Werden beide nur in einem Thread abgehandelt und unter ein einheitliches Bewertungsschema gestellt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. April 2011)

Na dann gern her damit 
Die aktiven von Nubert würden mich sehr interessieren um mal eine Alternative zu meinem Teufel CE300 zu bekommen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. April 2011)

Ich bin auch sehr interessiert an den Tests, sie aber im Fazit gegenüberzustellen finde ich sinnlos, aber das willst du den ich auch gar nicht machen 

Um nochmal auf meine Essence STX-Affäre () einzugehen.
Es ist alles geklärt, i-wie kam die Karte und mein PC nicht mit den modifizierten OpAmps klar.
Jetzt sind die werkseitig verbauten wieder drin und nicht kratzt und es klingt meiner Meinung nach besser als zuvor 

Hat jemand eine Liste für verschiede OpAmps für die Essence ?


----------



## hydro (16. April 2011)

> Die aktiven von Nubert würden mich sehr interessieren um mal eine Alternative zu meinem Teufel CE300 zu bekommen.


Möchtest du 5 nuPros aufstellen? 

Interesse an Test besteht immer


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. April 2011)

Nein, ein Stereo-Paar reicht völlig aus. Mein CE300 ist auch nurnoch als 2.1 angeschlossen. Surround brauch ich nicht (mehr).


----------



## BarFly (16. April 2011)

Hallo,



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch sehr interessiert an den Tests, sie aber im Fazit gegenüberzustellen finde ich sinnlos, aber das willst du den ich auch gar nicht machen
> Um nochmal auf meine Essence STX-Affäre () einzugehen.
> Es ist alles geklärt, i-wie kam die Karte und mein PC nicht mit den modifizierten OpAmps klar.
> Jetzt sind die werkseitig verbauten wieder drin und nicht kratzt und es klingt meiner Meinung nach besser als zuvor
> Hat jemand eine Liste für verschiede OpAmps für die Essence ?



Schön, dass du den Fehler gefunden hast.
Warum willst du eigentlich unbedingt die serienmässigen Ops tauschen? Der Klanggewinn dürfte irgendwo gegen Null gehen, aber offensichtlich äh hörbar handelst du dir nur Probleme damit ein.
Lass doch das Teil so wie es ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2011)

Ich habe mich bewusst für die kleinen A10 entschieden. Die 100 € mehr für die A20 hätten mich jetzt auch wieder nicht gejuckt. Ich werde die A10 für meinen PC-Sound verwenden (hauptsächlich Spiele) und mein Schreibtisch ist leider nicht der Größte.


----------



## nyso (16. April 2011)

BarFly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Er hat bewusst die modifizierte gekauft^^ Da kann ich verstehen das er sie wieder modifizieren will.

Genau wie ich die Sennheiser HD 555 nach 10 Minuten hören auch gleich modifiziert habe Aber ich bin eh bescheuert


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bewusst für die kleinen A10 entschieden. Die 100 € mehr für die A20 hätten mich jetzt auch wieder nicht gejuckt. Ich werde die A10 für meinen PC-Sound verwenden (hauptsächlich Spiele) und mein Schreibtisch ist leider nicht der Größte.


 
Mal sehen ob wir auf ein ähnliches Ergebnis kommen .


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2011)

Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema sind, ab wann darf ich den Artikel nochmal lesen?


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2011)

Welchen Artikel ().


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2011)

Du bist doch freier Mitarbeiter, also kann ich auch einen Artikel zu dem Thema verlangen.


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2011)

Naja, offiziell weiß davon natürlich noch niemand sonst denk ich mal. War ja auch nur so vor sich hin gemurmelt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. April 2011)

> Er hat bewusst die modifizierte gekauft^^ Da kann ich verstehen das er sie wieder modifizieren will.



Eben 

Gibt es denn so eine Liste oder muss man die sich selbst raussuchen ?

WTF  http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2779/4112235410_8ab9642771.jpg

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Gast12348 (16. April 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Eben
> 
> Gibt es denn so eine Liste oder muss man die sich selbst raussuchen ?
> 
> ...



Sind Burson Opamps, kosten um die 120€ pro stk, hatt ich mir auch schon überlegt für meine Prodigy HD2, allerdings setz ich jetz erstmal andere prioritäten statt noch mehr geld in PC zu stecken


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. April 2011)

120 € pro Stück 

Was ich komisch finde ist, dass man das Entfernen vom EMI-Shield in Kauf nehmen muss 

Der Kopfhörerverstärker wird nicht von den OpAmps gesteuert oder ?


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2011)

Natürlich wird auch für den Kopfhörerausgang das Signal verstärkt. Sogar stärker als sonst  .
Die Idee hinter den Burson ist statt ICs dedizierte Bauteile zu nutzen um eine höhere Klangqualität zu erreichen. Klingen sicher nicht schlecht, die Grunddenke "IC kann nur schlechter sein" ist aber eher Voodoo.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. April 2011)

Ich habe gedacht, dass die OpAmps nicht für den Kopfhörerausgang zuständig sind, da ich mit den offensichtlich kaputten modifizierten OpAmps, über Kopfhörer trotzdem einen einwandfreien Klang hatte 

Passen OpAmps für die ST auch auf die STX ?


----------



## TAZ (16. April 2011)

Die passen sogar auf ne Titanium HD oder ne Prodigy HD2


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2011)

Solange Spannung und Package (DIP8) stimmen funsen die ueberall.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. April 2011)

> Ich habe gedacht, dass die OpAmps nicht für den Kopfhörerausgang zuständig sind, da ich mit den offensichtlich kaputten modifizierten OpAmps, über Kopfhörer trotzdem einen einwandfreien Klang hatte



Damit liegst du auch völlig richtig. Die gesockelten OpAmps sind *NUR* für den Line-Out verantwortlich. Der Kopfhörerausgang hat einen fest verlöteten Kopfhörerverstärker (Texas Instruments TPA6120A2)!


----------



## Tight86 (16. April 2011)

Gerade mal aufgeschnappt.....

"...Dank der Bose® Acoustimass®-Lautsprechertechnologie ist es schwierig, die Quelle der tiefen
Frequenzen zu orten..." 

Na dann....ich hatte schon Angst das, das ne "natürliche" "Eigenschaft" meines Ohres ist, tiefe Frequenzen eher schlecht orten zu können....naja zum Glück gibt es die Bose Acoustimass-Lautsprechertechnologie

"....Um die Basseffekte zu verstärken, drehen Sie die Öffnung zur Wand hin;...."

Da fällt einen nix mehr zu ein oder.... 


Quelle
Dürft ihr 3x Raten.


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2011)

Tight86 schrieb:


> Gerade mal aufgeschnappt.....
> 
> "...Dank der Bose® Acoustimass®-Lautsprechertechnologie ist es schwierig, die Quelle der tiefen
> Frequenzen zu orten..."
> ...



Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen ?


PS: so wie es aussieht wird es bei mir der AKG 271 MK werden, jedoch bräuchte ich dazu noch nen kurzes Kabel so wie inear mäßig also so 1-1,5m wo finde ich da was. Und für den tip mit cordial Kabel möchte ich mich schonma bedanken, die haptik ist echt top


----------



## Dirksen (16. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht wird es bei mir der AKG 271 MK werden, jedoch bräuchte ich dazu noch nen kurzes Kabel so wie inear mäßig also so 1-1,5m wo finde ich da was. Und für den tip mit cordial Kabel möchte ich mich schonma bedanken, die haptik ist echt top


Im Lieferumfang ist ein 1m Spiralkabel enthalten (ausgezogen ca. 3m). Das benutze ich auch immer wenn ich es am Ipod trage. 
Es sind übrigens auch Velourohrpolster dabei 
Edit: Wenn ich meinem Akg k 271 mk II ein gutes anspielgerät für 150€ gönnen will, was ist dann besser, Verstärker oder SoKa?


----------



## p00nage (17. April 2011)

ja aber spiralkabel ist nicht unbedingt das was ich suche sonder ein glattes Kabel


----------



## iceman650 (17. April 2011)

dirksen schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Wenn ich meinem Akg k 271 mk II ein gutes anspielgerät für 150€ gönnen will, was ist dann besser, Verstärker oder SoKa?


Kommt drauf an 
Bei 150€-Verstärkern wird eben meist kein KHV verbaut, sondern wird der Kopfhörerausgang mithilfe von Widerständen an die LS-Ausgänge gehangen, was dann aufgrund der Ausgangsimpedanz den Frequenzgang der Hörer verzerren kann (je nach Hörer) AFAIR.
Bei einigen Verstärkern ist auch ein OPV verbaut, was dann die noblere Lösung wäre, aber das wohl nur bei teureren Verstärkern als 150€.
Wenn du also keinen Verstärker brauchst, würde ich zu einer Soundkarte greifen.
Außerdem müsstest du ja dann den Verstärker an den Onboard hängen, falls du noch keine Soundkarte hast, wie es in deinem Sysprofil steht (habe bei dem Soundsystem laut Sysprofil einen Schock bekommen )

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (17. April 2011)

Tight86 schrieb:


> Gerade mal aufgeschnappt.....
> 
> "...Dank der Bose® Acoustimass®-Lautsprechertechnologie ist es schwierig, die Quelle der tiefen
> Frequenzen zu orten..."
> ...


 
Ach herrlich immer diese Leien die sich über etwas aufregen was sie garnicht verstehen, natürlich sind auch Tiefe Frequenzen ortbar, als Tiefe Freqzenz wird z.b auch 200hz angesehen, und diese sind ortbar.

Und was aussage mit Basseffekten angeht, hast du jemals die Direct Reflecting Speaker gehört welche zur Acoustimass Serie gehören ? Ich vermute nicht, ich hab einige zeit selbst die Direct Reflecting Acoustimass 901 gehabt, und das entspricht der wahrheit, die speaker haben auf der Rückseite Zwei Bassreflex öffnungen und auf der Vorderseite eine. 

Ich geb zu so wertig waren die 901 nicht um den preis von 2500€ zu rechfertigen ( Chassis im Plastikkorbm das Gehäuse bestand im prinzip aus Plastik in einem Holzrahmen ) und so supersauber haben sie auch nicht gespielt bzw nur mit dem dazugehörigen Equalizer der den Sound auf Teufel komm raus verbiegt, und das wird ja Bose angekreidet, das sie eben extrem mit effekthascherrei arbeiten, und teilweise extrem billige verarbeitung haben für enorm hohen preis. 

Ich finde bevor man über lautsprecher schimpft oder sich lustig macht, sollte man mindest einmal die zumindest gehört haben. 

Und nur das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein Bose Fan, zumindest nicht was HomeHifi angeht, aber ich hatte schon genug Bose sachen um mir nen urteil bilden zu können, z.b hatte ich das Acoustimass AM3, und die 901 Direct reflecting speaker.


----------



## Madz (17. April 2011)

Meine Nubis mag ich mittlerweile noch lieber, seit ich festgestellt habe, wie die Raumakkustik den Klang beeinflusst. Gestern habe ich nämlich die Regale in meiner jetztigen, winzigen 16 m² Bude abgebaut (ziehe um) und plötzlich klingen sie nochmal etwas transparenter/luftiger/klarer.


----------



## Dirksen (17. April 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an
> Bei 150€-Verstärkern wird eben meist kein KHV verbaut, sondern wird der Kopfhörerausgang mithilfe von Widerständen an die LS-Ausgänge gehangen, was dann aufgrund der Ausgangsimpedanz den Frequenzgang der Hörer verzerren kann (je nach Hörer) AFAIR.
> Bei einigen Verstärkern ist auch ein OPV verbaut, was dann die noblere Lösung wäre, aber das wohl nur bei teureren Verstärkern als 150€.
> Wenn du also keinen Verstärker brauchst, würde ich zu einer Soundkarte greifen.


Was würde sich den Lohnen für meine Akg K 271 MK II, egal ob Verstärker oder SoKa, was hat das besser P/L-Verhältniss?



iceman650 schrieb:


> Außerdem müsstest du ja dann den Verstärker an den Onboard hängen, falls du noch keine Soundkarte hast, wie es in deinem Sysprofil steht (habe bei dem Soundsystem laut Sysprofil einen Schock bekommen )


Keine Angst, jetzt ist es korrigiert. Damals war ich noch nicht bekehrt


----------



## iceman650 (17. April 2011)

Besseren Klang wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich mit einer Soundkarte erreichen, wenn beide gleich teuer sein sollen.
Aber kannst du eben mit einer Soundkarte keine Lautsprecher betreiben, wenn du das möchtest 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Dirksen (17. April 2011)

was würde mich den ein Verstärker kosten, der eine Xonar Esence stx toppt?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. April 2011)

Was meinst du denn mit "toppen" ?

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auch Verstärker Probe hören, da jeder einen verschiedenen Charakter hat und manche mit verschiedenen Lautsprechern besser klar kommen als andere


----------



## iceman650 (17. April 2011)

Gleichwertig wäre zumindest ein Harman Kardon HK980, der hat AFAIR den selben KHV verbaut.
Aber der hat nur analoge Eingänge weswegen du trotzdem einen DAC oder eine Soundkarte bräuchtest, um der Essence gleichzukommen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Dirksen (17. April 2011)

Was kostet den ca ein Verstärker der besser ist als eine Xonar Essence, einfach mal frei schnauze geschätzt 
Edit: Also was würde es kosten eine besseren Anspieler durch einen verstärker zu realisieren?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. April 2011)

Wie denn "besser" ?


----------



## Dirksen (17. April 2011)

Ich glaub meine Frage hat sich erledigt, als ich die Vorschläge von Iceman gesehen habe. Das sprengt leider mein Portmonè


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Wie wäre es denn sich z.B. wie ich einen Denon AVR 1911 oder 1611 zu kaufen, und den per Toslink an den Onboard hängen? Oder auch Onkyo etc, die nehmen sich da ja kaum was. Ab 250€-500€ kann man da rechnen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. April 2011)

Ich weiß, dass alles immer sagen, dass Verstärker in diesem Fall Receiver nicht "klingen", ich bin aber der Meinung, dass ein Vollverstärker viel besser klingt als ein Receiver, zumindest bei den, die ich bisher gehört habe 

Bei dem Denon AVR 1911 kann man aber nichts falsch machen


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2011)

Mag am Netzteil liegen, was bei vielen Vollverstärkern massiver ausgelegt ist als bei preisklassenähnlichen Receivern (logischerweise).


----------



## TAZ (17. April 2011)

Sony Advanced Puls Compact Disc Player | eBay

Ein Schnäppchen....hätt ich nur mal ein paar Euros höher geboten...


----------



## Madz (17. April 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass alles immer sagen, dass Verstärker in diesem Fall Receiver nicht "klingen", ich bin aber der Meinung, dass ein Vollverstärker viel besser klingt als ein Receiver, zumindest bei den, die ich bisher gehört habe
> 
> Bei dem Denon AVR 1911 kann man aber nichts falsch machen


Verstärker beeinflussen den Klang sehr wohl. Da gibt es schon deutlich hörbare Unterschiede.


----------



## Sturmi (17. April 2011)

Wäre echt nen Schnäppchen gewesen. Ich hab für meinen Sony CDP XB740 auch nur 50 € gezahlt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. April 2011)

> Verstärker beeinflussen den Klang sehr wohl. Da gibt es schon deutlich hörbare Unterschiede.



Solange die Stromversorgung ungenügend ist geb ich dir da vollkommen recht. Viele Receiver haben einfach miserable Netzteile verbaut die kaum in der Lage sind ordentlich Impulsleistung zu bringen. Auch lassen sich bei vor allem günstigen Receivern oft die Klangregelungen nicht komplett abschalten. Wenn aber beides gegeben ist möcht ich mal ne vernünftige Erklärung für hörbare Unterschiede!
Solche verallgemeinernden Aussagen ohne jegliche Begründung sind doch total unnütz!

@Dirksen:

Eine Alternative wäre auch ein Kopfhörerverstärker wenn es kein vollwertiger Verstärker sein muss. Da muss man aber auch wenigstens 200-300€ investieren um etwas gleichwertiges zu einer Xonar Essence zu bekommen.
Für ihre 150€ ist die klanglich wirklich top und muss sich höchstens gegenüber anderen Soundkarten abseits des Mainstreams geschlagen geben.
Bei Verstärkern zahlt man mit dem Budget halt auch noch das materialaufwendige Gehäuse mit und das geht dann zu Lasten der Elektronik.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. April 2011)

> Wenn aber beides gegeben ist möcht ich mal ne vernünftige Erklärung für hörbare Unterschiede!



1. Hochwertigere Bauteile (Netzteil ausgenommen)

2. "Schlechte" Abstimmung des eingebauten EQ, den neue Verstärker oft besitzen


----------



## Ecle (17. April 2011)

Eine vernünftige Erklärung habe ich auch nicht. Aber es ist definitiv so.
Bessere Verstärker klingen wieder brillanter und detailgenauer ähnlich wie wenn man eine bessere Soundkarte nimmt. 

@Johnny: Die EQs können doch meistens überbrückt werden, da gibts dann einen Schalter (bei Denon z.B. "Direct Source")


----------



## Madz (18. April 2011)

Juhu! Endlich habe ich eine Wohnung gefunden, in der ich mir die Nubox 681 anschaffen kann. Ein passendes Angebot habe ich auch schon (680€/Paar). Deswegen fliegen die 381er und der AW-441 Sub jetzt raus. Ich muss nur noch einen Käufer finden.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. April 2011)

habs schon paare mal probiert zu erklären  aber das hab ich auch schon aufgegeben da näher drauf einzugehen warum verstärker unterschiedlich "klingen" können. 

Der Aufbau spielt z.b ne massgebliche rolle, ich bin immer noch der meinung nen Class A gibt die Musik anders wieder als nen Class D z.b das hat unter anderem mit der Slev Rate zu tun, was wiederum mit der stromversorgung zu tun hat. Naja das schon ne kleine wissenschaft für sich.

Hier mal nen kleine zitat von Amplifier.cd 

"Warum klingen Verstärker unterschiedlich?

Verstärker nutzen unterschiedliche Schaltungen aus unterschiedlichen Bauteilen betrieben in unterschiedlichen Mikro-Umweltbedingungen. Für den größten Einflußfaktor halte ich die Schaltungstechnik, gefolgt von der Dimensionierung der angewandten Schaltungstechnik, gefolgt von der Eignung der Bauteile für die jeweilige Funktion innerhalb der Schaltung. Die andere Frage wäre, warum "klingen" sie überhaupt? hauptsächlich durch Nichtlinearitäten der Bauteile und Modulation der Bauteileparameter durch beliebige Größen."


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. April 2011)

> Eine vernünftige Erklärung habe ich auch nicht. Aber es ist definitiv so.


Tolles Argument. Es ist so weil ich es so höre. Schonmal verblindet getestet?



> Bessere Verstärker klingen wieder brillanter und detailgenauer ähnlich wie wenn man eine bessere Soundkarte nimmt.


Ebenfalls verblindet getestet? Und was ist ein besserer Verstärker für dich? Teurer=Besser? Hübscher=Besser? Vollverstärker>AV-Receiver? Class-A>Class-D?
Ich setze eine vernünftige Konstruktion mal voraus. Übrigens kann man auch bspw. in einem 10.000€-Accuphase-Verstärker mal ne Schaltung finden, die nicht astrein ist und den klang verfälscht. Das wird vor allem im High-End sogar sehr gern gemacht um den Verstärkern ne bestimmte "Duftmarke" zu geben und sie von der Konkurrenz abzuheben. Mit HiFi (hohe Wiedergabetreue) hat das aber eigentlich nichts zu tun.
Es konnten schon in verschiedenen Blindtests 500€-Verstärker nicht von 50.000€-Verstärkern unterschieden werden.



> 1. Hochwertigere Bauteile (Netzteil ausgenommen)


Sorry, aber das ist doch auch nur pauschalisiertes Geschwätz. Es geht mir wie gesagt um hörbare Unterschiede.
Einfaches beispiel:

Mein alter Yammi-Plattenspieler hatte ne Gleichlaufschwankung von <0,015%. Mein neuer Pro-Ject liegt bei <0,1%, ist also messtechnisch fast um den Faktor 10 schlechter. Trotzdem hör ich beim Pro-ject keine schlechteren Gleichlaufschwankungen, ganz einfach weil man selbst 0,1% noch nicht als siginifkanten Frquenzunterschied hören kann.
Ich spreche hier ausdrücklich nicht von irgendwelchen McVoice-China-Schrott-Verstärkern die wahrscheinlich schon bei Zimmerlautstärke nichtmehr genug Saft für eine ausreichende Impulstreue haben.
Klar kann man als Verstärker-Hersteller qualitativ bessere Bauteile verbauen um eine Exklusivität zu schaffen und den höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen. Das sorgt aber noch lange nicht für einen zwangsläufig besseren Klang.



> 2. "Schlechte" Abstimmung des eingebauten EQ, den neue Verstärker oft besitzen


Ich rede von einer EQ-freien Signalverarbeitung. Eine Betrachtung bei genutzer Klangregel-Elektronik ist völlig irrelevant.

@dfence:
Ich spreche hier aber nicht von theoretischen Unterschieden, die es zweifelsohne bei unterschiedlicher Schaltung gibt. Es geht mir um die *hörbaren* Unterschiede. Wenn man sich mal die Empfindlichkeit des Ohres vor Augen () führt spielen solche technischen Spitzfindigkeiten doch keine wirkliche Rolle mehr. Allgemein bekannt ist ja, dass der Mensch Lautheitsunterschiede erst ab 0,5-5dB (je nach dem wie gut das Gehör ist) wirklich wahrnehmen kann, Abweichungen nach oben werden immer drastischer wahrgenommen als Abweichungen nach unten. Man hört eher, dass etwas zu laut ist, als das etwas zu leise ist.
Weiterhin ist das zeitlich Auflösungsvermögen des Ohres eine wichtige Sache. Das Auflösungsvermögen muss erstmal trainiert werden, und auch bei gut trainierten Menschen konnte man da imho noch nix besseres als 4ms messen. (finde die Quelle dazu leider im Moment nicht) Noch dazu kommt die Vor- und Nach-Verdeckung (Vor-Verdeckung liegt bei ca. 50ms, Nach-Verdeckung bei ca. 200ms), ohne signifikanten Lautheitsunterschied hört man also erst nach 200ms einen Unterschied.

Ganz klar muss man festhalten, dass rein messtechnisch jeder Verstärker aufgrund der Serienstreuung der einzelnen Bauteile einen anderen "messbaren Klang" reproduziert. Aber im hörbaren Bereich liegt das (ordentliche Konstruktion wie immer vorausgesetzt) imho nicht.

Eine vernünftige Gegentaktschaltung klingt mMn nicht. Ob das bei Class-A oder Class-D anders ist kann ich nicht sagen, dafür stecke ich nicht genügend in der Materie. Wenn es aber so ist, wäre diese Technik für mich als HiFi-Verstärker sowieso irrelevant, da objektiv klangverschlechternd. Meine persönliche HiFi-Philosophie erlaubt Klangbeeinflussung allein durch die Auswahl der Lautsprecher und die Raumakustik. Höchstens als optisches Schmankerl würd ich mir ne Röhre ins Zimmer stellen.



> Ich vermute nicht, ich hab einige zeit selbst die Direct Reflecting Acoustimass 901 gehabt



Sind das die normalen Bose 901 oder spezielle Varianten? Die originalen 901er klingen schon fantastisch, kommen aber auch noch aus einer Zeit als Bose noch wirklich gutes Soundequipment gebaut hat. Mit deren heutigen Tröten hatte das nix gemein.


----------



## iceman650 (18. April 2011)

@totovo:
Ich würde die Lautsprecher irgendwie auf Ohrhöhe bringen. Bringt einerseits klanglich etwas und andererseits sieht es besser aus 
Ich frage mich, warum man 2000€ für die Anlage ausgibt, wenn die Lautsprecher so - man verzeihe mir den Ausdruck - schäbig stehen.


Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (18. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Sind das die normalen Bose 901 oder spezielle Varianten? Die originalen 901er klingen schon fantastisch, kommen aber auch noch aus einer Zeit als Bose noch wirklich gutes Soundequipment gebaut hat. Mit deren heutigen Tröten hatte das nix gemein.


 
Technisch waren alle 901er gleich, sind also die "ganz" normalen 901 Direct Reflecting gewesen mit dem dazugehörigen Equalizer, waren die 80er Editions mit Nussbaum Dekor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinthor4s (18. April 2011)

@totovo:
Sehen gut aus Ich hab mir zum Glück die Hochglanzversion erspart... ich seh schon bei meinem Monitor das Hochglanz und meine
Motivation zu putzen nicht vereinbar sind 
Ich werd heute Abend mal Bilder machen


----------



## Pokerclock (19. April 2011)

Ich habe heute Mittag festgestellt, dass mein AVR bei + 5 db dicht macht (-80db bis + 16 db.) mit den Karat 795 

Ich will es nicht beschwören, aber ich denke, dass die Karat 795 mit ihrer Impedanz ganz schön in den Keller geht. Dem Denon AVR 3806 liegt alles unter 3 Ohm nicht sonderlich.

Wird Zeit für einen neuen Amp.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. April 2011)

Warum nicht den AVR behalten und ihm zwei potente Mono-Blöcke zur Seite stellen?


----------



## iceman650 (21. April 2011)

Fällt jemandem eine brauchbare Soundkarte für Apple OSX-Support ein, möglichst bis 50€?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Ecle (21. April 2011)

Welche Sound-Architektur läuft denn unter MAC?
Unter Linux gibts ja ALSA und da habe ich schon alle Soundkarten zum laufen gekrigt auch wenn die keinen offiziellen Support haben und einiges an Konfiguration nötig war.


----------



## iceman650 (21. April 2011)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung 
Ich habe momentan den ESI Dr.DAC Nano und Fiio E7 im Blick, auch wenn diese etwas teurer sind, aber mit 50€ lässt sich anscheinend nicht viel machen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Ecle (21. April 2011)

Anscheinend gibts unter Mac gar keine einheitliche Sound Architektur, hätte ich eigentlich gedacht da Mac ja auf Linux aufbaut. Tja so ist das bei kommerziellem.
Die 2 sehen schonmal ganz gut aus. Kann dir da aber auch nicht weiterhelfen. Musste sonst zur Not mal zum testen bestellen.


----------



## nyso (22. April 2011)

Oma möchte ihren Plattenspieler nun doch nicht abgeben. Aber sie schenkt mir dafür Geld für einen neuen
Welchen Plattenspieler bis 200€ könnt ihr empfehlen? Am liebsten natürlich Denon, würde perfekt zum AVR 1911 passen
Verstärker etc. braucht das Teil alles nicht, das macht ja der AVR.

Was haltet ihr hiervon? Dual CS 435-1 Vollautomatischer Plattenspieler schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Meint ihr ich kriege für den Preis bei Ebay ein altes Gerät mit weitaus besserem Klang als z.B. bei Amazon ein neues Gerät?

Edit: Oder der hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Sony-PS-X55-Edle...7313117?pt=Plattenspieler&hash=item20b8ad375d

Oder der hier? http://cgi.ebay.de/Marantz-Plattens...7630353?pt=Plattenspieler&hash=item45fa08e511

Es geht doch Hauptsächlich um den Klang, da ich den Plattenspieler eh weit nach oben stellen müsste, und da wo er hin soll würde so ein hölzerner glatt besser passen als ein schwarzer.
Bei Tipps also nur den Klang berücksichtigen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. April 2011)

nyso, mach dazu bitte mal einen eigenen thread auf. Ne Kaufberatung macht sich im Diskussions-Thread schlecht weil das schnell "ausarten" kann.


----------



## nyso (22. April 2011)

Hm, gute Idee^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. April 2011)

Kennt ihr ein gutes Programm zum Bearbeiten von Details von Musikdateien ?


----------



## PEG96 (22. April 2011)

Meinste Djing Software?
Wenn es professionell werden soll würde ich mich mal bei Steinberg umschauen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. April 2011)

Also ich meine eher sowas wie Interpret und Album-Cover


----------



## iceman650 (22. April 2011)

Bitte was?
Ich vermute du willst deine Musik taggen?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (22. April 2011)

bisl präziser bitte was du machen willst mit der Musiksoftware


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. April 2011)

Wenn das Taggen heißt dann ja 

Ich hatte mp3tag schonmal, aber damit ich nicht klar gekommen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. April 2011)

Du meinst die Meta-Tags? Dafür nehm ich Mp3Tag. Sehr übersichtlich und hat alles was man braucht. Bei bedarf auch Auto-Tagger und automatische Cover-Suche.

Ok, war zu langsam...
wo war das Problem mit Mp3Tag? Das ist doch eigentlcih sehr einfach zu bedienen.
Ansonsten würde ich noch die Tagging-Funktion von Foobar empfehlen. Einfach den entsprechenden Titel mit rechts anklicken, im Kontext-Menü "Properties" anwählen und schon kann man sogut wie alle Tags bearbeiten.


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2011)

@ph1driver: Ich würd ja fast sagen, dass du dir mal das Prinzip des Stereodreiecks verinnerlichen solltest, aber bei Lidl-Lautsprechern ist die Mühe eh vergeben .


----------



## steveO (22. April 2011)

Guten Tag ! 
Ich möchte mir eine gescheite soundcard anlegen und habe an diese hier gedacht : Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 2G: Nachfolger der Soundkarte X-Meridian vorgestellt - multimedia, sound, karte, audio  , hinzu kommt dieses wuchtige soundsystem von edifier : Edifier S550 Datenblatt Lautsprecher . 
Da ich mich in sachen Hi-Fi und soundkarten nicht guut auskenne wollte ich euch um rat fragen , was für möglichkeiten gibt es dieses soundsystem an den pc zu schliessen ?  meine auswa l an soundkarten ist begrenzt da mir nur ein pci-slot zur verfügung steht -.- ... bitte um hilfe ^^ und vielen dank im vorraus ! ;D .
PS : immer gegen 17:21 emfange ich ein radiosignal mit dem pc/ boxen , wenn ich ihn ausschalte verstummt es , wenn ich  die boxen lauter drehe wird es leiser , und wenn ich die boxen leiser drehe ( eigl. mute ) ist das signal am lautesten  ! , und ich kann es auch in keinem prozess wiederfinden , und wenn ich firefox beende passiert auch nix xD ! 
LG : SteveO


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. April 2011)

Die Soundkarte ist für das Edifier-System eigtl schon overkill. Eine Asus Xonar D1 würde da voll ausreichen und kostet nur ein Drittel. Außerdem hat sie schlankere Treiber die weniger Pobleme machen als die Creative-Treiber (die Auzentech-Karte hat leicht modifizierte X-Fi-Treiber).
Das Radiosignal wird von der Verstärkerelektronik deiner Lautsprecher eingefangen, kommt also nicht vom PC.


----------



## Lee (22. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> die Auzentech-Karte hat leicht modifizierte X-Fi-Treiber...



Nein, die X-Meridian hat den selben C-Media Chip wie die teuren Xonar Karten und einen C-Media Treiber (wie die Xonar Karten auch). Die Karte ist also in der Hinsicht besser als die anderen Auzentech Karten.

Weiterhin bin ich auch der Meinung, dass eine Xonar D1 ausreicht.


----------



## steveO (22. April 2011)

das einer Xonar D1 schon reicht hätte ich nicht gedacht xD , was würde mir die karte von auzen tech bringen ? und wie schalte ich das radiosignal ab ;?   
... und thx nochmal ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. April 2011)

> Nein, die X-Meridian hat den selben C-Media Chip wie die teuren Xonar Karten und einen C-Media Treiber (wie die Xonar Karten auch). Die Karte ist also in der Hinsicht besser als die anderen Auzentech Karten.



 Arrgghh, sorry für den Flüchtigkeitsfehler. Dachte die X-Meridian ist auch mit X-Fi-Chip ausgestattet.



> was würde mir die karte von auzen tech bringen ?



Bei einem Edifier S550 bringt die dir sogut wie garnix, da die bessere Klangqualität von den Lautsprechern garnicht dargestellt werden kann. Steck die 100€ Preisunterschied zur Xonar DX lieber in bessere Lautsprecher, denn die sind zum größten Teil für die Klangqualität verantwortlich.



> und wie schalte ich das radiosignal ab ;?



Lautsprecher mi besser geschirmten Verstärker kaufen


----------



## steveO (22. April 2011)

hahah na gut xD , welches bessere soundsystem würdest du mir empfehlen ;? ,  ich brauche das system zum gamen , und zum musikmachen/hören   der preis spielt keine rolle ,  aber ein soundsystem zu wucherpreisen möchte ich auch nicht kaufen xD ...


----------



## iceman650 (22. April 2011)

steveO schrieb:
			
		

> der preis spielt keine rolle


Gib bitte an, wie viel maximal 
Ansonsten kommen gleich welche mit Ketten für 30000€ 
Surround nehme ich an, willst du?

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. April 2011)

Der Preis spielt keine Rolle?  ich glaub du weißt nich, wieviel man für HiFi ausgeben kann 

Wenn du mit dem System nur spielen willst wäre das Edifier S550 schon ganz gut. Für Musik taugt das aber nicht viel. Da sollten es wenigstens Kompaktlautsprecher, noch besser Standlautsprecher werden.
Daher die Frage: könntest du bei dir Standlautsprecher aufstellen? Wie weit würdest du dann von den Lautsprechern entfernt sitzen?
Worauf legst du beim Klang viel Wert? Soll der Bass möglichst dick sein oder möchtest du einen möglichst neutralen Klang?


----------



## steveO (22. April 2011)

ja mag sein xD wie gesagt im bereich sound bin ich n00b ,  ja , ich könnte bei mir standlautsprecher auftellen , es sollte ein  5.1 oder besser 7.1  system sein  , der bass sollte schon dick sein ;D da ich viel hiphop höre  , ich mach nebenbei musik mit FL9 (fruity loops) gleichzeitig sollte es auch gut für´s gamen geeignet sein , ich hoffe da gibts was  , bei den ansprüchen xD.
also bei mir ist reichlich platz , das ist flexibel 
und 30000 möchte ich für kein soundsystem ausgeben xD haha ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. April 2011)

> und 30000 möchte ich für kein soundsystem ausgeben xD haha ..



Ja wieviel denn dann maximal? Für ein ordentliches 5.1-System welches sowohl für Musik als auch Heimkino/Spiele zu gebrauchen ist sind z.B. 1500€ nicht wirklich viel Geld.

Am besten wäre es, wenn du mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachst und dort auch nochmal deine Anforderungen und deine Möglichkeiten (finanziell und räumlich) genau darstellst.


----------



## iceman650 (22. April 2011)

20.000€?
Wie gesagt, wir müssen schon ungefähr wissen, wieviel Geld du dafür hast!

Mfg, ice


----------



## steveO (22. April 2011)

2500 - 3000 €   will ich dafür ausgeben ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, mach am besten mal einen eigenen Thread auf wenn dein Anliegen ernst gemeint ist. Finde es ehrlich gesagt wie du anfangs auf ein Edifier S550 kamst wenn du bis zu 3000€ ausgeben willst.


----------



## steveO (22. April 2011)

naja bis 3000 € kann ich ausgeben ....   ich dachte das das edifier550 schon zur  oberen mittelklasse , aber als ich hörte das der spass bis 30000 geht hätte ich eeecht nicht gedach xD ....
ich danke für eure bemühungen und denke , das ich den thread eröffnen werde ^^
vielen dank   !
LG : SteveO


----------



## iceman650 (22. April 2011)

Du kannst auch pro Lautsprecher mal locker 50.000€ ausgeben.
Also Edifier ist eher Einsteiger- als Mittelklasse 

Mfg, ice


----------



## steveO (22. April 2011)

50.000 ??? sid die aus elfenbein mit diamanten besetzt  , und mit goldknöpfen ?? haha xD  hahaa oh mann... wenn mann dafür so viel investieren muss , bleib ich braf bei edifier


----------



## Gast12348 (22. April 2011)

Müssen nicht, können schon  Wobei man aber auch sagen muss alles über 10000€ pro Lautsprecher richtet sich mehr an die Extravaganten leute, damit kann nen "normalo" wenig anfangen. Aber grad wenn musizieren willst würd ich mit Edifier nicht anfangen sondern gleich was gscheites mit neutraler abstimmung kaufen, auser die Songs sollen deine 4 wände niemals verlassen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. April 2011)

Man kann alles auf die Spitze treiben. Imho ist es für einen ungeübten aber schwer ab der 1000€-Klasse noch signifikante Unterschiede zu höheren Preisklassen heraus zu hören. Da klingt dann zwar jeder Lautsprecher immernoch anders, aber nicht unbedingt deutlich besser.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. April 2011)

Stimmt schon, wobei im Hochton bereich kann auch nen leie noch gute unterschiede feststellen, ob jetz ne gewöhnliche Plastikkalotte, ne GewebeKalotte, ne Seidenkalotte, Metalkalotte oder gar nen Emit bzw Bändchen hochtöner spielt, auser vieleicht bei den Saba Greencone, da muss ich sogar sagen das die fast genauso spielen wie nen Bändchen, obwohl das stink normale Konushochtöner sind. 

Die einen neigen halt zum zischeln, die anderem zum klirren, mache wiederum sind Seidig oder Brilliant im klang. 

Also ich denke nen leie kann da schon noch unterschiede feststellen, aber definieren kann er sie nicht.


----------



## steveO (22. April 2011)

genau so denke ich auch ...  ich hab ein geschultes ohr , spiele selber klavier und hab damals gittare gespielt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. April 2011)

@Pokerclock:

sieht das nur so aus oder ist der Hochtöner am linken nubi verdreht eingesetzt? 
Ansonsten bin ich sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht über die kleinen. Ich fänd sie sehr interessant als Alternative für mein Teufel E300.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. April 2011)

Sieht nur so aus. Es gibt kein Links und Rechts bei den NuPro und das "nu" ist so gewollt.


----------



## ph1driver (23. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @ph1driver: Ich würd ja fast sagen, dass du dir mal das Prinzip des Stereodreiecks verinnerlichen solltest, aber bei Lidl-Lautsprechern ist die Mühe eh vergeben .


 
Wenn ich den platz hätte würde das auch ganz anders aussehen. Was anderes ist in dem Loch, in dem mein PC steht leider nicht drinne. Und die CAT MBC 300, deine sogenanten "Lidl" Lautsprecher haben mich damals bei erscheinen knapp 350 DM gekostet, das war vor ca. 10 Jahren.


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2011)

Jo, und sie werden vorzugsweise von Lidl verkauft und klingen auch so. Allzugroß ist der Unterschied in der Abstimmung zu nem S220 von Logitech nicht .


----------



## ph1driver (23. April 2011)

Es kann nicht jeder Canton, Heco, Klipsch usw. stehen haben, gibt auch Leute die ihr Geld für wichtigere Sachen brauchen.


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2011)

Es gibt was wichtigeres als schöne Musikwiedergabe ??


----------



## ph1driver (23. April 2011)

Ja, die eigenen Kinder.


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2011)

Okay, issn Argument . Kommst du eig direkt aus Hildesheim oder aus dem Umland? Bist ja gar nicht so weit weg .


----------



## ph1driver (23. April 2011)

Direkt aus HI.


----------



## taks (24. April 2011)

Ich habe mal ne Frage bezüglich der Ausrichtung von Lautsprechern.

Beeinträchtigt es in irgend einer Weise die klangliche Wahrnehmung wenn die Lautsprecher 
nicht auf mich (roter Kreis) ausgerichtet sind, sondern wie im Bild zu sehen im 45° Winkel zu mir aufgestellt sind?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2011)

Ja, In höheren Frequenzbereichen bündeln Hochtöner, da kommt dann so gut wie nix mehr bei dir an. Bei Breitbändern wirds gar total wellig.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. April 2011)

*AW: Nubert AW 440 vs AW 850*

Schon ein paar Foto-Häppchen von den NuPro A10 und den Karat 795 > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/172-pokerclock-albums-karat-nupro-4334.html


----------



## Lee (25. April 2011)

Schick die Nubis. Willst du uns auch schon erste Klangeindrücke verraten, oder planst du gar ein Review?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. April 2011)

Geplant ist etwas vergleichbares, wie der Kompakt-LS-Test.


----------



## thysol (26. April 2011)

Ist ein Externer D/A Wandler eigentlich besser als eine Soundkarte wie die Asus Xonar Essence STX?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. April 2011)

Das kommt auf den Wandler an, denke ich


----------



## nyso (26. April 2011)

einfach nur geillll!!!!??? Ich weiß ja nicht. 

Meine Kopfhörer und mein Tischmikro sind sicher weitaus besser. Auch wenn sie bissl mehr kosten


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2011)

Du weißt schon das Ironie in Textform nicht funktioniert, oder?

Achso: Lass die armen Düsseldorfer mal inruhe, ich als Hannoveraner mag die (Sch)Eisbären auch nicht, halte mich aber zumindest in meinem Avatar zurück .


----------



## Hans Wurs_T (26. April 2011)

Jeder so wie es ihm gefällt, sound ist nunmal subjektiv, deine kombi, welche auch immer das ist, gefällt dir gut und meine gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. April 2011)

1. Logitech 
2. Kann aus so einem kleinen Ding nie etwas Brauchbares rauskommen 
3. Kann man für ein wenig mehr, viel bessere Leistung haben 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2011)

Naja, wer noch nie was gutes gehört hat findet Logitech halt gut. Und wer nen 20€-Headset anpreist, den geb ich mal den Rat zum Ohrenarzt zu gehen. 

Nebenbei: Du bekommst nicht zufällig Geld dafür den Müll anzupreisen? Solche User sind hier alles andere als gerne gesehen. Also gekaufte User und welche mit einem Spambenehmen, wie du es mit diesem lustigen Drahtdings da durchführst.


----------



## nyso (26. April 2011)

Wenn man sich seine 6 Beiträge mal anguckt, sieht man das du wohl Recht hast, nfsgame.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. April 2011)

Ich gehe stark von einem Flame-Acc aus. Irgendein User, der sich hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlt weil die Headsets hier nie empfohlen werden und immer nur KH+Mic-Empfehlungen gegeben werden, will sich wohl nur nen Spaß machen damit. Die Signatur sagt ja eigtl schon viel aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. April 2011)

Ja, die Signatur habe ich auch gefeiert 
Wer meldet ihn ?


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2011)

Hab schon was eingeleitet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. April 2011)

> Hab schon was eingeleitet.


----------



## Sturmi (27. April 2011)

Heute kam endlich mein Tonabnehmer. Damit konnte die Aktion Plattenspieler retten durchgeführt werden. Und was soll ich sagen, es war ein voller Erfolg. Klingt wieder wunderbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. April 2011)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Tonabnehmer. Was ist das denn für ein Plattenspieler?


----------



## b0s (27. April 2011)

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bzw. Denkanstöße für zwei Fragen:

1. Ich bin kurz davor meine geplante KH-Neuanschaffung durchzuführen (also 2 oder 3 zum direkten Vergleichen) und greife derzeit auf eine Xonar DX zurück, die analog mit meinem Yamaha RX-497 Stereo-Verstärker verbunden ist, in dessen KH-Buchse mein HD 595 steckt.
Da ich vermute, dass die KH-Buchse keinen eigenen KHV hat frage ich mich schon seit einer Weile und insbesondere im Hinblick auf den anstehenden KH-Showdown  ob ich mit dem KH besser direkt an die Soundkarte gehe. Ist halt umständlicher hinten am Rechner in den Miniklinken rumzufuddeln, als bequem vorn am Verstärker die große Klinke umzustecken, weil beim Soundvergleich ja das zeitlich kurze auseinanderliegen zweier Probanden auch wichtig ist. Wie würdet ihr es machen?


2. Der KH-Ausgang (Sansa c200) meines MP3 Players hat nach jetzt 3 oder 4 Jahren leider nen Wackelkontakt und das nervt wirklich sehr. Deshalb soll es einen neuen geben. Er muss auf jedenfall unabhängig von einer Herstellersoftware sein und er soll einen (micro-)SD Kartenslot haben. Die Grundkapazität muss nicht riesig sein, so 4-8 GB, er sollte gängigen Tonformate abspielen (MP3, OGG, FLAC) und er sollte ein anständiges P/L-Verhältnis haben. Ein genormter USB-Stecker wäre toll. Der Sound muss nicht brillieren, mir ist unterwegs kein Hi-Fi wichtig, aber brauchbar sollte es schon sein. Vorschläge, bei welchen Herstellern ich mich mal umschauen sollte?


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

Mir wurde hier der Sandisk Sansa Clip+ empfohlen


----------



## Sturmi (27. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Tonabnehmer. Was ist das denn für ein Plattenspieler?


Saba 910 Direct Drive


----------



## Bier (27. April 2011)

Ich bekomme nächste Woche einen Yamaha RX-V 767.
Zurzeit hab ich noch alles analog am Onboardsound angeschlossen (ja ich schäme mich)
Ich werde dann natürlich den PC digital anschließen.
Jetzt die Frage: Sind die DAC's im Yamaha schon gut, oder sollte ich mir doch lieber eine Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DX/STX) kaufen und analog anschließen?


----------



## hydro (27. April 2011)

Geh mal davon aus, dass der DAC in einem 500€ AVR nicht schlechter ist als in einer 50€ Soka. Selbst wenn er schlechter als der einer ST wäre, ist es immernoch die Frage ob man den Unterschied wirklich hoert.


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

Also mein Denon AVR 1911 ist der Xonar D1 überlegen. Deswegen habe ich die gleich wieder verkauft^^


----------



## Bier (27. April 2011)

Okay das reicht mir schon.
Konnte halt überhaupt nicht einschätzen wie viel wirklich in die DAC's investiert wird, da ja auch jede Menge andere Sachen darin verbaut sind.


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

Also ein 400-500€ Receiver/Verstärker sollte einer 50€ SoKa schon überlegen sein


----------



## Bier (27. April 2011)

Gut. Dann freu ich mich schon darauf wenn ich ihn endlich hab


----------



## Pravasi (27. April 2011)

Hmm...
Ich habe ja den Marantz AVR 5004 und die Auzentech Forte.
KH ist definitiv über SK besser,gaaanz klar.
Was dieses Dolby Headphone da bietet,reicht mir zumindest beim Marantz nicht.

Dann läuft es bei mir sowohl analog als auch digital.
Der Sound ist dabei sehr verschieden!
Nach vielem hin und her lasse ich jetzt doch nur noch über SK laufen.

Jetzt kenne ich weder die Asus noch den Yammi.
Aber bevor ich da generell was pauschalisieren tue(500€ AVRs müssen einfach besser sein),würde ich halt doch nochmal selber schauen.


----------



## hydro (27. April 2011)

Die SK hat aber erstens einen KHV was den besseren KH-Klang erklären könnte.
Zweitens CMSS statt Dolby Headphone, man streitet sich ja was besser sein soll.
Vermutlich gefällt dir einfach die Abstimmung der Forte besser, was ja bei einer sehr guten SoKa auch der Fall sein darf. Welche imo aber auch nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist mit einer DX 
Das Xonar Gegenstück waere ja eine ST, aber dann würde wieder dieses H6-Modul dazu kommen, welches schlecht zu bekommen ist. Und ob ein das bisschen Klangverbesserung fast 200€ Wert ist... :/


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> H
> Aber bevor ich da generell was pauschalisieren tue(500€ AVRs müssen einfach besser sein),würde ich halt doch nochmal selber schauen.



Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selber


nyso schrieb:


> Also mein Denon AVR 1911 ist der Xonar D1 überlegen.



Das bezog sich auf den AVR 1911 im Vergleich zur Xonar DX, und das ist nunmal so. Beim anderen Posting steht "sollte überlegen sein"


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. April 2011)

Meine Eltern haben nen Yammi -RX-V767. Ich schau mal im Laufe des Abends was da für DACs verbaut sind.


----------



## Bier (27. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben nen Yammi -RX-V767. Ich schau mal im Laufe des Abends was da für DACs verbaut sind.


Okay danke wär nett


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. April 2011)

Also es sind BurrBrown-24Bit/192kHz Wandler, welcher genau ist leider nirgends zu finden. Und aufmachen möchte ich das Gehäuse jetzt nicht extra deswegen


----------



## Bier (27. April 2011)

Okay aber sie sind ganz gut oder?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. April 2011)

Joa, BurrBrown-Wandlern wird allgemein eine ziemlich gute Qualität nachgesagt.


----------



## PEG96 (27. April 2011)

DAs wird denen nicht nur nachgesagt, dass ist auch so.


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2011)

Kommt aber auch auf die "Drumrumbeschaltung" an .


----------



## PEG96 (27. April 2011)

Natürlich, es kommt immer auf das schwächste Gleid der Kette an


----------



## Gast12348 (28. April 2011)

Yamaha baut da aber kein mist, Yamaha baut da im Hifi Sektor sogar sehr sehr gute schaltungen, ihr würdet euch wundern wo überall Yamaha drinne steckt   Sehr gern in Highender werden die BurBrown mit Yamaha LSI kombiniert um ne bestmögliche DAC einheit zu haben. 

Hat z.b mein alter Kenwood nämlich auch, also ne Yamaha schaltung mit BurBrown ( ist nen 20 jahre alter Keny ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2011)

Ich möchte meine FLAC-Dateien auf eine andere HDD schieben. Muss ich mit Qualitätsverlust rechnen ?


----------



## nyso (28. April 2011)

Meinst du das ernst???


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2011)

Ich weiß, dass es lustig klingt 

Bei Bildern hat man doch aber echt einen ziemlichen Qualitätsverlust beim Verschieben und Kopieren...


----------



## nyso (28. April 2011)

WTF?!?!? Ich verschiebe regelmäßig große Mengen an Bildern und Musik, nämlich beim Sichern der Daten. Und es gibt NIE, ABSOLUT NIE Qualitätsverlust.

Das ist alles digital, da gibt es beim Kopieren und Verschieben keinen Qualitätsverlust, egal ob Bild, FLAC, mp3, Film, txt oder was auch immer. Dem PC ist egal was das für Daten sind, für den sind das alles Nullen und Einsen. Die einzige Möglichkeit wie "Qualitätsverlust" auftreten könnte, wäre ein Fehler beim Verschieben. Dann kann man die Daten halt wegschmeißen. 

Nochmal deutlich: Solange die Daten Digital bleiben, also nur von Festplatte zu Festplatte geschoben werden, ist Qualitätsverlust absolut ausgeschlossen. Nur wenn die Daten von Digital zu Analog gewandelt werden, und dann wieder zurück zu Digital, gibt es Verluste.

Edit: Um das mal zu verdeutlichen, jede Null und Eins, aus denen die Flac besteht, muss unter Umständen mehrere tausend mal kopiert, verschoben und gelöscht werden, nur damit du sie überhaupt anhören kannst^^


----------



## Gast12348 (28. April 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es lustig klingt
> 
> Bei Bildern hat man doch aber echt einen ziemlichen Qualitätsverlust beim Verschieben und Kopieren...


 
Dann solltest du unbedingt deinen rechner überprüfen, wenn du da qualitätsverluste hast must du nen haufen CRC fehler haben, da muss dann irgendwo nen Hardware defekt vorliegen.


----------



## thysol (30. April 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es lustig klingt
> 
> Bei Bildern hat man doch aber echt einen ziemlichen Qualitätsverlust beim Verschieben und Kopieren...


 
Ich bin jetzt aber stark erstaunt das du das glaubst. Wenn mann etwas digitales kopiert gibt es keine Qualitaetsverluste. Wenn mann was analoges kopiert muss mann allerdings mit Qualitaetsverlusten rechnen. So einfach ist das.


----------



## tobi757 (30. April 2011)

Wenn irgendjemand einen Teufel Gutschein braucht: 

*WRFS-2KUX-1Z2C-9DQP

ist ein 20€ Gutschein 
* 

Habe den grade bekommen, allerdings habe ich momentan nichts was ich noch von Teufel bräuchte und bevor der abläuft kann man damit ja noch jemanden glücklich machen ....


----------



## Dirksen (1. Mai 2011)

Wo kann man Musik mit besonders hoher Qualität kaufen? Oder ist Jede CD gleich von der Qualität?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2011)

Meinst du jetzt CDs oder mp3-downloads ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Mai 2011)

> Wo kann man Musik mit besonders hoher Qualität kaufen?


Gehts dir nur um die Qualität oder ist das Genre noch wichtig?
Es gibt einige Labels die sich auf audiophile (also qualitativ besonders gute) Aufnahmen spezialisiert haben. Stockfisch Records ist da z.B. ein Begriff den man immer wieder hört.



> Oder ist Jede CD gleich von der Qualität?


Leider nicht. Die Qualität hängt vor allem von der Produktion ab. Die meisten Plattenlabels legen da heute leider keinen Wert mehr drauf und weisen die Toningenieure dazu an, die Platten klanglich zu versauen.
Grob kann man das schon am Genre ausmachen. Pop, Rock, Metal, Indie, Alternative, House, Hip-Hop, R'n'B...das alles wird überwiegend sehr schlecht produziert. (Stichwort Loudness War!)
Bei Klassik, Jazz und vielen Electro-Richtungen hat man meist noch eine gute Produktion und die CDs klingen besser.
Aber wie immer hat man auch jede Menge Ausnahmen. Es gibt auch durchaus gut produzierte Mainstream-Musik und auch im Jazz- oder Klassik-Bereich finden sich verschandelte Aufnahmen.


----------



## PEG96 (1. Mai 2011)

Linn Records wäre noch zu nennen, die stellen auch sehr schöne CDs her.


----------



## Dirksen (1. Mai 2011)

Vom genre her ist es bei mir relativ bunt:
Von Nightwish, rammstein, hatebreed, hardstyle, bob marley, klassik, house 
Meine Frage ist eher ob es einen Händler, Page gibt wo ich meine Musik in guter quali gibt?
Vorallem woran kann ich gute quali erkennen? kb/s-Rate? Datei Format?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Mai 2011)

Du willst also einen Download-Shop mit möglichst hoher Qualität haben? Hm, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen, ich kenn mich mit Download-Shops nicht aus. Ich kauf Musik lieber auf Schallplatte oder CD, da hab ich wenigstens einen echten Gegenwert in der Hand 

Gute Qualität kann man imho nicht wirklich an irgendwelchen Eigenschaften erkennen. Laut meiner eigenen Hörerfahrungen sind für mich Mp3's mit VBR-V2 Codierung (~256kbit/s) akustisch transparent, also ncihtmehr von der Original-CD unterscheidbar. Es kommt aber eben vor allem auf die Qualität des Ausgangsmediums an, und da seh ich bei der von dir genannten Musik viel schwarz. Nightwish, Rammstein und Hatebreed und alles in der Richtung HardRock/Metal oder wie man es nennen will ist im Allgemeinen sehr schlecht produziert und klingt schon auf CD grausam. Genauso bei Hardstyle und House. Das Zeug wird bis zum Anschlag durch die Kompressoren gejagt und am Ende bleibt nur Klangbrei übrig.
Die alten Bob Marley CD's sind ziemlich gut aufgenommen. Klassik im Allgemeinen auch (Soundtracks sind davon explizit ausgenommen! aber das ist eh keine Klassik)


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2011)

Naja, bei Nightwish sollte man es nicht verallgemeinern. Da sind doch ein, zwei brauchbare Tracks dazwischen .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Mai 2011)

Sry, "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel" hab ich vergessen noch drunter zu setzen. Aber es gehört natürlich definitiv dazu.


----------



## Dirksen (1. Mai 2011)

dann frag ich mal: Was hört ihr so?


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2011)

Als Dowloadshop ist Amazon durchaus zu empfehlen, die mp3s sind immer zwischen 200 und 300 Kbps.


----------



## Dirksen (1. Mai 2011)

meine flac rips haben aber 600-900 o.O?


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2011)

Klar das flac mehr hat. Aber für normale Ohren reicht das eigentlich aus^^


----------



## hydro (1. Mai 2011)

Wie Afi schon gesagt hat, die reine Bitzahl sagt nichts über die tatsächliche Qualiät der Aufnahme aus. Es gibt CDs die klingen schlechter als eine 192kBit-Kompression einer guten Aufnahme!
Jetz ist die Frage, willst du nur große Zahlen und damit verbunden geringe Verluste im Vergleich zur CD oder einfach gut aufgenommene Musik. Bei ersterem kannst du mal Online Music, Music Downloads, Streaming Music from Magnatune anschauen. Bei letzterem hilft leider nur Glück und verlässliche Rezensionen.


> dann frag ich mal: Was hört ihr so?


Genre oder Qualität?


----------



## Ecle (1. Mai 2011)

Ich kann amazon definitiv nicht empfehlen. Diverse Alben mit Knacker zudem ist manchmal das Ende vom Lied abgehackt (schon sehr oft gehabt). Keine Ahnung was das soll.
MP3 reicht mir ohnehin nicht mehr aus. Ich hole mir nur noch Original CDs. Die kann man auch noch wieder verkaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2011)

Die Fehler hatte ich noch nie und immer wenn der MP3-Player neues Futter bekommt (und dann nur der) wirds als mp3 bei Amazon gekauft.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Mai 2011)

Dito. Bisher auch keine Probleme mit Amazon gehabt. Das einzige, was nervt, ist nach sechs Stunden unvollständigem Download immer wieder den Support zu kontaktieren. Cyber-Monday und lahme Leitung vertragen sich halt nicht.


----------



## Rabi (1. Mai 2011)

Hoffe mal die Frage passt hier rein:

Keine Ahnung ob der jemandem etwas sagt, aber ich hab hier einen uralten(?) Kopfhörer von Audio-technica liegen(nennt sich ATH-M7 Pro) und der gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut. Kein Bumbum, aber wenn es sein muss kommt auch ein bissl Bass rüber, wenn auch für meinen Geschmack etwas zu wenig. Das Problem ist bloß, dass er langsam auseinander fällt(ein Ohrpolster ist schon ab und die Farbe davon noch viel länger ). Ein paar Wochen/Monate wird er zwar noch halten, aber sollte er dann mal den Geist aufgeben brauche ich logischerweise einen Nachfolger. In welche Richtung müsste ich ungefähr schauen, wenn ich einen ähnlich Klang haben wollen würde? Und um gleich vorzubeugen: Ich möchte keine Kaufberatung, nur einen kurzen Überblick.


----------



## iceman650 (1. Mai 2011)

Frag doch mal bei Audio-Technica ob die noch ein Paar Ohrpolster haben 
Wenn er dir gefällt wäre es ja schwachsinn ihn zu ersetzen, wenn es auch günstiger ginge.
Aber alt scheint der zu sein, wenn man schon keine Bilder mehr findet. 
Was jetzt ähnlich klänge ist schwierig, Audio-Technica hat meist einen eigenwilligen Frequenzgang, bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Rabi (1. Mai 2011)

Schade, hab ich fast befürchtet. :/
Aber es sind ja nicht nur die Ohrpolster an sich, es sind auch schon 1, 2 Plastikteile einfach so abgebrochen. Außerdem soll irgendwann sowieso ein neuer KH her, da ich normalerweise ab 22 Uhr nur noch so hören kann, weil meine Mutter sonst nicht pennen kann. Hätte mich halt einfach interessiert, in wie weit man den mit modernen Kopfhörern vergleichen kann und in was für einer Preisregion der anzusiedeln wäre. Ich würde einfach mal tippen, dass er zumindest neutral abgestimmt ist, denn für Badewanne hat er wirklich deutlich zu wenig Bumm, aber ich bin auch nur ein interessierter Sound-Noob. 
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe. ;>


----------



## hydro (1. Mai 2011)

Könnte mir gut Vorstellen, dass er rein von der Beschreibung irgendwo zwischen AKG K530 und K242 anzusiedeln sein könnte. Aber gänzlich ohne Gewähr, da Abstimmung alleine den Preis nicht ausmacht!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Mai 2011)

Joa, ich würde auch auf ein AKG-ähnliches Klangbild tippen. Hör dir einfach mal den K530, den K271 (oder K242) und den K701 von AKG an, vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei.


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand mal etwas von dem dt880 closed back tuning gehoert? Wo aus dem halboffenen ein geschlossenes gehaeuse gemacht wird und der klang sich dadurch stark in richtung senni hd650 annaehern soll? 
Ich bin am ueberlegen das mal mit dem dt770 zu testen, sprich die 880 systeme einbauen (250 oder 600ohm). Lobbt sich das, oder ist mit keiner klanglichen aenderung zu rechnen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Mai 2011)

Eine klangliche Veränderung wirst du auf jeden Fall haben. Nur _wie_ sich der Klang ändert, das kann dir niemand vorher sagen. Ein Kopfhörer ist ein sehr empfindliches Gefüge aus Treibern und Gehäuse, schon minimale Änderungen an der Konstruktion ändern den Klang gewaltig.


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2011)

Bin am ueberlegen mir einen superlux hd660 und die beyer 770 bzw 880 in 600 ohm zu holen und zu basteln... Weis jemand wo man guenstig an die treiber kommt, also ausser bei beyer selbst!


----------



## iceman650 (2. Mai 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> closed back tuning


Dazu gibt es auf Head-Fi einen Thread. 

Und ein Superlux HD660 mit Beyer DT880-Treibern war zuletzt im Marktplatz vom Hifi-Forum. Beyerlux DT660 oder so hieß der 

Mfg, ice


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2011)

Naja, den DT770 brauch ich ja nichtmehr schliessen.  Hab jetz erstmal die diesen Filzkringel hinter den Treibern ertfern und die Schalen mit Schaumstoff gedämpft. Hat den Bass ein wenig reduziert und er klingt generell offener, und etwas Detailreicher. Ich werde wohl mal diesen Wollfetzen vor den Treibern probieren, soll wohl den "agressiven" Hochton etwas reduzieren. Ich bin mal gespannt ob aus dem kleinen DT770 noch was Hai-Fideles werden kann 

Der Beyerlux sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber im Endeffekt kostet das Teil dann ~160€, da hol ich mir lieder 600Ohm Treiber entweder vom 770 oder 880...


----------



## Malborex (2. Mai 2011)

Ich hab einen Sennheiser HD 222 gefunden der meinem Großvater gehört hat. Die Polster sind leider zu Staub zerfallen und das Kabel hat einen 4 poligen DIN T Stecker (1 x weiblich und 1 x männlich). Daran ist ein Verlängerungskabel mit einem 5 poligen Din Stecker wo ein Adapter mit 6,3mm dranhängt. Jetzt hab ich ihn eben an meine Onkyoverstärker angeschlossen aber nur Ton auf einer Seite. Nun wollt ich die Ohrmuschel aufschrauben, aber nach dem lösen der beiden Schrauben tut sich nix. Alles noch Bombenfest. Kennt sich wer mit dem Kopfhörer aus ?

Gruß Malborex


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2011)

Kann mir jemand erklären, warum das Rippen als mp3 so krass langsam ist 

Rippen tue ich mit dem LAME-Encoder, ist auch alles richtig eingestellt denke ich...
Warum ist aber die Fehlerkorrektur ständig an ?


----------



## Bier (3. Mai 2011)

Kennt jemand vielleicht ein (möglichst kostenloses) Programm, mit dem ich Flac Dateien direkt als Audio-CD brennen kann? 
Also das Programm soll die Flac Dateien automatisch in WAV's umwandeln, damit ich das nicht immer selber vorher machen muss


----------



## Ecle (3. Mai 2011)

Lass doch einfach ne Batch drüber laufen. Der flac encoder kanns schon selbst in Wave konvertieren. Geht in nullkommanix.


----------



## Bier (3. Mai 2011)

Ecle schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach ne Batch drüber laufen. Der flac encoder kanns schon selbst in Wave konvertieren. Geht in nullkommanix.


 Okay hört sich jetzt wirklich gut an, aber sagt mir leider grad mal gar nichts.
Wie genau muss ich das verstehen/anwenden? Sorry wenn's ne blöde frage ist


----------



## derseppl (3. Mai 2011)

Nutzt du EAC oder Foobar? Die können beide Flacs brennen bzw in Wave dekodieren...


----------



## Bier (3. Mai 2011)

Zum Rippen nutze ich EAC, zum Abspielen Foobar.
Mit Foobar hab ich's versucht klappt aber irgendwie nicht.
Ich versuchs mal mit EAC.

*Edit: *Also wenn ich Flac's in EAC ziehen will, sagt er mit das es keine unkomprimierten WAVE Dateien sind


----------



## TAZ (3. Mai 2011)

CDBurnerXP: Free CD and DVD burning software

Kann aus FLACs und auch aus anderen "exotischen" Formaten wie WavPack und Ape Audio-CDs erstellen.


----------



## Bier (3. Mai 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> CDBurnerXP: Free CD and DVD burning software
> 
> Kann aus FLACs und auch aus anderen "exotischen" Formaten wie WavPack und Ape Audio-CDs erstellen.


Danke ist genau das was ich gesucht hab


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Für das Brennen von Audio-CDs nutze ich Burrrn. Das Programm ist auf das Erstellen von Audio-CDs spezialisiert und sehr einfach zu bedienen. Funktioniert tadellos mit FLACs und hat die nette Eigenschaft aus den Meta-Tags gleich den CD-Text zu generieren. Außerdem ist es klein, handlich und kostenlos 

Eidt:



> Kann mir jemand erklären, warum das Rippen als mp3 so krass langsam ist
> 
> Rippen tue ich mit dem LAME-Encoder, ist auch alles richtig eingestellt denke ich...
> Warum ist aber die Fehlerkorrektur ständig an ?


Dafür müsste man mal deine EAC-Einstellungen kenne. Das Rippen im Secure- oder Paranoid-Modus dauert natürlich sehr viel länger als das Rippen im Brust-... Burst-Mode. 

Wenn die Fehlerkorrektur oft anspringt liegt das entweder an einem fürs Rippen ungeeigneten Laufwerk, falschen Rip-Einstellungen oder schmutzigen bzw. zerkratzten CDs. Hast du EAC nach der Anleitung von AudioHQ eingestellt? Das löst die meisten Probleme und führt zu exzellenten Rip-Ergebnisse. Siehe hier und hier


----------



## Bier (3. Mai 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Für das Brennen von Audio-CDs nutze ich Burrrn. Das Programm ist auf das Erstellen von Audio-CDs spezialisiert und sehr einfach zu bedienen. Funktioniert tadellos mit FLACs und hat die nette Eigenschaft aus den Meta-Tags gleich den CD-Text zu generieren. Außerdem ist es klein, handlich und kostenlos


 
Okay werd ich auch mal ausprobieren. Das mit dem CD Text hört sich gut an.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Okay werd ich auch mal ausprobieren. Das mit dem CD Text hört sich gut an.


 
Wird nur leider viel zu selten von CD-Playern unterstützt.


----------



## TAZ (3. Mai 2011)

ich glaube dass jedes halbwegs aktuelle Brennprogramm aus den Metainformationen CD-Text erstellen kann.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wird nur leider viel zu selten von CD-Playern unterstützt.


 
Deswegen benutze ich meinen DVD-Player auch für CDs.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2011)

Aber dann hoffentlich mit digitaler Verbindung zum Verstärker


----------



## TAZ (3. Mai 2011)

Sicherlich...per highendigen Goldkabel Profi-Line Coax-Kabel...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2011)

Du hast [Ironie an] und [Ironie aus] vergessen


----------



## TAZ (3. Mai 2011)

Ich benutze tatsächliche einige Profi-Line Kabel von Goldkabel.
Vorallem aber da sie sehr flexibel sind und gute massive Stecker haben.
Besonders die optischen Kabel sind sehr gut, da auch biegsam.
Allerdings sind die Cordial- und the sssnake-Kabel die ich benutze auch nicht schlechter.


----------



## PEG96 (3. Mai 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, die cordials benutze ich selber.
Ich muss mal wieder nach Hannover, da gibt es doch einen Händler, der HD800 und Stax Kopfhörer hat, oder nicht, den muss ich vielleicht mal nach kabeln Fragen, mich interessiert, ob man den Unterschied mit tollen Anlagen hört.


----------



## ph1driver (3. Mai 2011)

Nein, geht hier etwa der Kabel-Vodoo los?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Mai 2011)

> mich interessiert, ob man den Unterschied mit tollen Anlagen hört.



Gute Anlagen halten sich genauso an die physikalischen Gesetze wie schlechte Anlagen. Du wirst nichtmal auf einem anderen Planeten im Universum einen Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer finden bei dem Kabel-Voodoo irgendwas bringt


----------



## PEG96 (3. Mai 2011)

Denke ich mir auch, nur probieren kann man es ja mal, kostet ja nichts(außer Zeit)


----------



## hydro (3. Mai 2011)

> Du wirst nichtmal auf einem anderen Planeten im Universum


Schon getestet? 

Bei Galileo haben sie mal nachgemessen, war kein messbarer Unterschied zwischen 3€ und 2.000€ Kabel. Also kann auch kein Klanglicher sein.

Wens interessiert habe mit meinen "Modversuchen" am DT770, Erfolg gehabt. Bass gedämpft, dadurch hört man mehr Details im Mittenbereich und den Hochton dann einer Art Filzwolle entschärft, dass er nichmehr so grell klingt! Hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Er geht jetz klanglich eher in Richtung 250-600Ohm Modell


----------



## PEG96 (3. Mai 2011)

Galileo Mystery wird das demnächst nochmal überprüfen, da wird herauskommen, das es beide Seiten recht haben, mysteriös....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Mai 2011)

> Wens interessiert habe mit meinen "Modversuchen" am DT770, Erfolg  gehabt. Bass gedämpft, dadurch hört man mehr Details im Mittenbereich  und den Hochton dann einer Art Filzwolle entschärft, dass er nichmehr so  grell klingt! Hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Er geht jetz klanglich eher in  Richtung 250-600Ohm Modell



Wie wäre es mit einem HowTo Mod den DT770?  Solche Inhalte machen ein Forum doch erst so richtig interessant 

Und wo wir grad bei Inhalten sind auch hier nochmal mein Angebot aus der aktuellen Grundsatzdiskussion:



> Wenn es gewünscht wird werde ich mich heute Abend-morgen mal dransetzen  und einen "Einkaufsführer Headset" ausarbeiten in dem die theoretischen  Aspekte (Blödsinn Surroundheadset, überhöhte Preise bei G4Ming Headsets,  Einfluss der Soundkarte etc.) nochmal zentral erläutert werden und dann  noch ein paar allgemein gültige und erprobte(!) Kaufalternativen  aufgezeigt werden. Genauso würden dann dort aber auch empfehlenswerte  Headsetalternativen aufgezeigt werden, denn es will nunmal nicht jeder  ein Kopfhörer+Ansteckmikro.
> Das wäre jetzt von meiner Seite das Angebot dieses leidliche Thema hier  mal etwas zu entschärfen. Vorschläge für Kaufempfehlungen würde ich sehr  gern per PN erhalten.



Ich bräuchte dabei aber auch eure Unterstützung indem ihr mir einfach mal ein paar Kaufempfehlungen vorschlagt per PN, nach möglichkeit natürlich die, die ihr auch selbst gehört habt.


----------



## hydro (3. Mai 2011)

> Wie wäre es mit einem HowTo Mod den DT770?  Solche Inhalte machen ein Forum doch erst so richtig interessant


Würde ich gerne machen, bin mir allerdings nicht sicher in wie weit der DT770 hier verbreitet ist. Deutschland sträubt sich ja etwas vor dem BummBumm Beyer (welcher mit dem Mod erheblich neutraler und präziser spielt  )


----------



## PEG96 (3. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem ich schreibe hier jetzt einfach mal ein paar relativ gute Headsets rein: Das Steelseries Siberia ist für ein Headset sehr gut, genauso, wie das Senni PC360.
Das AKG GHS 1.
Bei Kopfhörern kennst du glaube ich schon genügend.
Der ROLAND RH-200-S ist noch ganz nett, den habe ich mal auf der CeBit mal kurz gehört und er hat mir ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Och nach meiner Erfahrung ist der DT770 schon sehr beliebt weil er ein recht günstiges P/L-Verhältnis hat und in die ambitionierte Mittelklasse gehört, also schon bissl was kann.

@PEG: danke für deinen Beitrag. Aber bitte nochmal per PN, damit ich sammeln und nachvollziehen kann. Und ein kurzer Satz zu jedem Vorschlag wäre noch ganz nett (selbst gehört? abstimmung, materialqualität etc.) also nur mal ganz kurz umrissen.


----------



## PEG96 (3. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem


----------



## iceman650 (3. Mai 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Wens interessiert habe mit meinen "Modversuchen" am DT770, Erfolg  gehabt. Bass gedämpft, dadurch hört man mehr Details im Mittenbereich  und den Hochton dann einer Art Filzwolle entschärft, dass er nichmehr so  grell klingt! Hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Er geht jetz klanglich eher in  Richtung 250-600Ohm Modell


Beschreibung pls. 
Hätte meinen Beyer DT880 nämlich auch gerne etwas dünner im Bassbereich dafür schneller und Präziser und mit gezähmten Höhen, vielleicht bringt da deine Variante etwas. Die Filzscheibe vom AKG K271 werde ich wohl auch probieren, angeblich bringen die genau das gegenüber den Beyer-Schaumstoffscheiben.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Mai 2011)

An meinem K701 hab ich auch schon mit den Donuts rumgespielt (diese kleinen Stoff- oder Schaumstoffscheibchen vor den Membranen)...die klanglichen Änderungen waren beim K701 sehr subtil.


----------



## hydro (3. Mai 2011)

Bei dem dt880 treiber auf der rueckseite ist eine art sieb. Bei den beyers kommt der bass irgendwie von der rueckseite des systems. du kannst mal versuchen was passiert wenn du mit filz oder stoff das sieb verstaerkst. Die hoehen daempfst du mit einem filz-wollstoff auf der vorderseit. Einfach unter den schaumstoff packen und mit dem klemmring wieder verschliessen!
Ansonsten kannst du versuchen die offene schale etwas zuzukleben, das veraendert den bass auch, leider muss man viel testen bis man das passende setting findet. Bin aber mit meiner konstellation auch noch nich 100% zufrieden...

Die donuts sind beim beyer hinter den treibern, nach dem entfernen ist die buehne grösser, er klingt offener und ein bischen detailreicher. Zumindest merkt man den unterschied leicht!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2011)

Ist es sinnvoll Songs aus youtube z.b. diesen, der ja ziemlich gute qualität hat, als wav statt mp3 runterzuladen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. Mai 2011)

nein, Youtube codiert den Ton immer in Mp3.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage für die kein Thread nötig ist^^

Nimmt bei längeren Kabeln die Audioqualität merklich ab?


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

Sollte nicht^^ Kommt auf die Dicke des Kabels an. Bei 1,5mm Klingeldraht und 10m wird bei den Boxen nicht mehr genug Saft ankommen. Solange man aber 2,5mm Kabel zu den Boxen hin nimmt, oder gar über 3mm, sind damit auch 10 oder 25m kein Ding.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2011)

Gut... Danke für die Info!


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Sollte nicht^^ Kommt auf die Dicke des Kabels an. Bei 1,5mm Klingeldraht und 10m wird bei den Boxen nicht mehr genug Saft ankommen. Solange man aber 2,5mm Kabel zu den Boxen hin nimmt, oder gar über 3mm, sind damit auch 10 oder 25m kein Ding.


 
1.5er bezeichnest du als Klingeldraht ? Ähm klingeldraht ist 0.5er.  1.5er und 10M und mehr gehen ohne probleme, da merkt man zu 2.5er rein garkein unterschied. Okay kommt auch immer auf die Leistung an die man drüber jagt, aber selbst bei 1.2KW machen 10 meter bei nem 1.5er kabel nix aus.


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

1,5mm ist für mein Empfinden zu wenig. Warum 1,5mm Kabel legen, und damit eventuell zu wenig haben, wenn 2,5mm Kabel nicht mehr kostet und man damit auf der sicheren Seite ist?


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Mai 2011)

Jop klar das stimmt natürlich, meine erfahrung mit 1.5er und besagten 1.2kw hatte ich damals gemacht bei meiner PA, da hatt ich auf die schnelle nur XLR mit 1.5mm Kabel zur verfügung und es hat nix ausgemacht bei vollast.


----------



## Caspar (5. Mai 2011)

Ich habe extrem lange 1,5er daliegen, das macht keine Probleme. Wo es offenbar Probleme gibt, sind Chinchkabel. Die sollte man so kurz wie möglich wählen und wenn möglich mit doppelter Schirmung. Ich bestelle gleich welche in 10m für 12€, also auch die müssen nicht teuer sein.  Dazu noch nen 5€ Brummfilter, ich bin mal neugierig obs auch ohne geht. Ich werde berichten. (Nen einfach geschirmtes Kabel funktionierte nicht.)


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Mai 2011)

Für so lange Cinch kabel nehme ich welche ausm CarHifi sektor, vorteil ist das die immer doppelt oder dreifache schirmung haben und da hatt ich bisher nie irgend nen störgeräusch, allerdings sollte man hier von den billigsten die finger lassen. ab 10€ sind die meisten kabel aber in ordnung. 

Achja Caspar, ich hab bisher noch keine wirklichen pläne für meine Lautsprecher, dazu fehlt mir auch grad dermassend die zeit und muse, nachdem ich jetz umgezogen bin und mein zweitjob jetz vollzeitig nachgehe.


----------



## Caspar (5. Mai 2011)

Guter Hinweis.  Kannst du mir da welche empfehlen? Ich brauche Chinch-Klinke wie diese: HQ Doppelt geschirmtes Audio Kabel 10 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Jo, wenn du die ganze Zeit unterwegs bist kann ich das gut verstehen. Ich kann auch erst im August oder September anfangen mit basteln, immerhin habe ich dann vielleicht sogar 3 Wochen.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Mai 2011)

Hmm Cinch Klinke auf die Entfernung hab ich nie probiert, bzw wenn ich so ne lange verbindung gebraucht hab, hab ich meist einfach Klinke auf Cinch Adapter genommen, und dadran eben CarHifi kabel, so dinger nutz ich dafür, weil beim klinke kannst nicht einfach mal nen dickes kabel ranlöten, so hat man wenigst nur nen minimalsten signalweg vom klinke auf Cinch um störungen aufzufangen. Funzt bisher immer perfekt.
http://www.stocklots24.lu/upload/Image/user//816feaa_klinke_chinch.jpg

Das unterwegssein ist garnicht mal das problem bei mir, eher die arbeitszeiten, jetz am We z.b hab ich 50 stunden in 3 tagen gearbeitet nachts ! danach bist erstmal so durchn wind das du Tagsüber kein bock auf nix hast


----------



## Caspar (5. Mai 2011)

Okay, ich gehe heute mal noch in den Doofmarkt.  Sieht echt gut aus! 

Ich habe mir extra ne Soundkarte von Mutti geben lassen. Eine Soundblaster Live aus dem Jahre 97. ^^ Irgendwie funzt der Treiber nicht, ich habe Win 7 64Bit... hast du eine Idee? ^^

Ich möchte vorerst noch das Edifier s550 und nen Akai von 1987 anschließen.
Treiber habe ich den obersten geladen. (2009) Der bricht ab, angeblich habe ich keine passende Hardware.
Creative Sound Blaster Live! Download - ComputerBase

50 in 3 Tagen? O.o Also mir reichen schon 14 Stunden Nachtschicht in zwei Tagen. Danach musst du dich wie durch den Darm geleiert gefühlt haben. Das ist von deinem Arbeitgeber echt nicht ganz korrekt. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Mai 2011)

Öhm kommt drauf an von der Soundblaster gabs mehrere Versionen, einmal die normale ne Value version und ne OEM die z.b von Dell verbaut wurde, die haben unterschiedliche Chipsätze, wenn du die aus nem Dell pc genommen hast könnte da das problem liegen. 

Ansonst such mal nach KX treibern, die sind eh besser als der Creative kram, und schau mal ob du nen EMU10K1 Chip drauf hast, dann sollten die KX treiber funktionieren.
kX Project -- Downloads page


----------



## Caspar (5. Mai 2011)

Cool dann sollte er funktionieren, es ist genau der Chip.  Danke dir!


----------



## sipsap (5. Mai 2011)

ich habe mal ne frage:

wenn ich von einer externen per usb in den fernseher gehe und dann optisch in einen avr bekomm ich da bei filmen 5.1 übertragen?


----------



## TAZ (5. Mai 2011)

Was willst du tun?


----------



## sipsap (5. Mai 2011)

filmsammlung befindet sich auf platte. will halt wissen ob so wie oben beschrieben die 5.1 tonspur nutzen kann bzw. ob diese so anden avr übertragen werden kann, wenn ich nen film gucke.


----------



## Lee (5. Mai 2011)

Sollte klappen. Filme haben meist eine Dolby Digital oder DTS Spur, passen also durch den SPDIF. Du musst dann nur im Abspielprogramm einstellen, dass das Signal durch den SPDIF geschliffen wird. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass dein AVR Dolby Digital oder DTS decodieren kann.


----------



## Caspar (5. Mai 2011)

Sou habe jetzt die Kabel + Adapter und den reparierten Receiver - klingt herrlich! 

Ich habe noch ein extrem leises Rauschen drin (echt kaum hörbar) ich werde mal sehen ob es noch ein 8m Kabel von der Sorte gibt. Jetzt geht übrigens auch das Radio, ist schon ein geiler Receiver. Hat zwar letztendlich 140€ gekostet, ist aber haptisch viele Klassen besser als alles was ich bisher anfassen konnte. (Ja, das ist eine Empfehlung! Holt euch Vintage Receiver und lasst sie reparieren. ^^)

@ dfence
Dankedankedanke! Genialer Vorschlag!

Input: Andy McKee - zieht euch mal die Aufnahmen rein - einfach geil!


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Mai 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> 50 in 3 Tagen? O.o Also mir reichen schon 14 Stunden Nachtschicht in zwei Tagen. Danach musst du dich wie durch den Darm geleiert gefühlt haben. Das ist von deinem Arbeitgeber echt nicht ganz korrekt. ^^


 
Kurz mal offtopic, das hat mit meinem Arbeitgeber wenig zu tun  Eher mit dem Auftraggeber, aber das kommt eben hin und wieder mal vor das man so extrem lange schichten machen muss im Sicherheits gewerbe, dafür wars aber auch cool mehr oder weniger, DTM Auftakt in Hockenheim war das wo ich Nachtwache geschoben hab für die Deutsche Post und deren Stand. Klar nach den 3 tagen war ich erstmal paar tage platt ohne ende, dafür verdient man aber auch gut geld, also von daher. 
Achja wegem dem vorschlag vom Klinke auf Cinch, gern geschehen  Klappt das mit der Soundkarte und den KX treibern ?


----------



## Caspar (6. Mai 2011)

Oha... jo meine Freundin ist Empfangsdame (Security) und schiebt immer 12h Schichten, daher kann ich das verstehen. Ich selbst habe übrigens einen Nebenjob bei der DHL, die Bezahlung stimmt jedenfalls. ^^ Da hast du dir echt nen harten Job gesucht, aber solange das finanzielle stimmt beschwert man sich ja nicht. 

Das hat erstklassig funktioniert! Ich habe letzte Nacht noch ewig Musik gehört, weils so schön ist. ^^ Sobald ich lauter drehe kommt allerdings wieder ein Brummen, ich werde heute mal noch ein kürzeres Kabel holen, im Notfall ziehe ichs eben quer durchs Zimmer.  Ausserdem hat der freundliche Mann, der den Receiver reparierte (72 Jahre alt ^^) mir angeboten die Lautsprecher die ich bauen werde nach Weihnachten mal mit mir komplett zu vermessen und Korrekturen vorzunehmen. Er hat etwas in der Richtung studiert. Also echt supernett!

Gleich mal eine andere Sache, ich suche ständig nach sehr guten Aufnahmen, bis ich wieder etwas gefunden habe, dauert es mitunter aber schon eine Weile. Wie wäre es, wenn wir mal einen Fred eröffnen, in dem wir Aufnahmen, kategorisch geordnet, in sehr guter Qualität sammeln. So hätten auch interessierte Neulinge mal die Möglichkeit sich etwas rauszusuchen, denn eine gute Aufnahme klingt sogar auf schlechten Lautsprecher immernoch besser als Musikmatsch. Für alle Anfänger, Fortgeschrittenen und Profis wäre das eine Anlaufstelle für ungesättigten Drang nach neuen Alben. Ich habe von Musikarten keinen wirklichen Plan und hätte an einigen Stellen Probleme mit der Klassifizierung. ^^

Als Beispiel:

Man findet Musik in verhältnismäßig hoher Qualität bei Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming .

Rock
- Dire Straits
- Pink Floyd (The Wall - remastered)
- Otis Taylor  

Acoustic
- Andy McKee

Pop (keine Ahnung ^^)
- Adele
- Katie Melua
- Loreena McKennit (Die Aufnahmen sind okay, aber nicht der krasse Knüller)

Instrumental
- Mike Oldfield 

Stockfish sollte auch vermerkt sein... nur als ein paar Beispiele.


----------



## thysol (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt die Beyerdynamic DT 770 Premium Edition 600Ohm bestellt.


----------



## Caspar (8. Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt ein 5m Kabel und es ist schon wieder besser, allerdings nicht bei höheren Lautstärken. (So wäre es schon zufriedenstellend, bei den 10m störte es mich gerade am Abend als es ruhig wurde doch sehr.) Wenn ich beispielsweise mit der Maus über den Bildschirm fahre, ändert sich die störende Frequenz leicht. Was kann ich da machen? Brummfilter probieren oder ist das nicht der Lösung letzter Schluss?


----------



## iceman650 (8. Mai 2011)

Neuer Stoff für die Kopf-Hörer: Beyerdynamic T70 und T70p
Ich schätze nicht, dass es ein Nachfolger des DT770 ist, allein schon wegen dem Preis.
Das T in den Namen der Hörer deutet übrigens auf die verbaute Tesla-Technologie hin.
Wenn die jetzt noch einen T80 rausbringen, dann weine ich. Gerade erst als armer Schüler 300€ für den DT880 locker gemacht, dachte mit dem Teil kann ich alt werden.
Zumindest die nächsten 5 Jahre 

Mfg, ice


----------



## TAZ (8. Mai 2011)

Nur weil ein Kopfhörer für mehr Geld auf den Markt kommt macht es deinen doch nicht schlechter.

Und wenn dann solte man sowieso zum T1 upgraden.


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2011)

Vor allem die mobile Variante würde ich gerne mal hören, denke aber, dass sie wieder Beyer typisch sehr spassig abgestimmt ist. 

Hat hier mal einer einen Tipp für extrem neutrale In Ears? Meine Beyer DT 100 sagen mir nicht mehr zu.


----------



## TAZ (8. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gelesen dass der T50p sogar eher neutral abgestimmt ist, aber wohl mit mehr Basspotential als zum Beispiel ein AKG (z.B. K 172 HD) der Größe. Möchte aber auch sein, da der Beyer auch mehr als das doppelte kostet.


----------



## Lee (8. Mai 2011)

Ich habe vom T50p leider ganz anderes gelesen. Von Neutral, Badewannig, warm oder kalt kann man da kaum sprechen. Eher ein heilloses durcheinander. Klanglich jedoch klasse.


----------



## iceman650 (8. Mai 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Beyer typisch sehr spassig abgestimmt ist.


Schonmal DT880 gehört? - Ich habe 2 Beyer - keiner von beiden ist "sehr spassig".


			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp für extrem neutrale In Ears?


Im hifi-forum hat man mir die Phonak PFE112 mit grauen Filtern (Klangfilter, sind wechselbar) oder Shure SE315 empfohlen. Als Low-Budget Ultimate-Ears 200. Habe dann die Phonaks genommen, zufrieden bisher.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich habe alle Beyer bis zum T1 gehört. Die Abstimmung gefällt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## TAZ (8. Mai 2011)

Wobei ich den Test hier noch für am aussagekräftigsten halte.

Beyerdynamic T 50 p / T50p Tesla Review | Anything But iPod


----------



## iceman650 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich das hier: KLICK 
Sieht reichlich krumm aus, Richtung Telefon   (SCNR)


Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2011)

Aua, die Optik des T50 gefällt ja mal garnicht.


----------



## TAZ (8. Mai 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich das hier: KLICK
> Sieht reichlich krumm aus, Richtung Telefon   (SCNR)



Nur dass du nicht weißt wie der T50P auf den Mikrofonen saß und der soll ja da sehr sensibel reagieren...von daher geht die Aussagekraft solcher Graphen immer ein wenig gegen Null.


----------



## iceman650 (8. Mai 2011)

Asche auf mein Haupt.
Hast recht, diese Mobilen (T50p, DT1350, HD25) müssen immer perfekt sitzen. 
Der Fehlende Bass spräche auch für einen fehlerhaften Sitz.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lee (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bezog mich auf die Klangbeschreibung aus einer Marktübersicht von geschlossenen KH. 



Spoiler






> Wie üblich, zuerst der Bass. Hier lauert auch schon die erste Überraschung, denn der Bass des T50 ist
> so gar nicht "typisch" beyer. War bisher der größte Kritikpunkt eine subjektive "Langsamkeit" des Basses,
> so scheint die Tesla-Technologie beyer da einen Schub gegeben zu haben. Denn der Bass ist des T50p ist
> äußerst agil. Er kickt, wo er soll und dröhnt auch nicht, wo er nicht soll. Im Tiefbass gibt er richtig
> ...





Der gesammte Test ist hier:Marktbersicht: Geschlossene Kopfhrer - ein Review - Round - Up, Reviews und lesenswerte KH-Themen - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## TAZ (8. Mai 2011)

So ich bin jetzt weg hier!
Mir wirds langsam echt zu doof.


----------



## sipsap (8. Mai 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> So ich bin jetzt weg hier!
> Mir wirds langsam echt zu doof.


 
so ne typen gibts überall. lass dir davon nicht das forum kaputt machen


----------



## iceman650 (8. Mai 2011)

@Madz: Seit wann hast du einen K601? 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2011)

Seit mein K701 defekt ist. Finde den kaum schlechter. Der K701 wird erst an einem seperaten LHV deutlich besser, finde ich zumindest.


----------



## iceman650 (8. Mai 2011)

Meines wissens nach benutzen beide die gleichen Treiber.
Die Unterschiede kann man eventuell auf Fertigungstoleranzen schieben.
Die einzigen mir bekannten Unterschiede sind die Farbe, das Kopfband und das Herstellungsland (Österreich/China).
Lass mich raten, es ist der Gummizug am Kopfband? 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2011)

Ne, meiner fing irgendwie an zu scheppern. Ka. Mit dem K601 bin ich auch zufrieden, obwohl ich mir einbilde, dass er haptisch etwas minderwertiger ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Mai 2011)

Warum bekommst du denn deinen K701 nicht ersetzt oder repariert? 
Die Treiber sind bei K601 und K701 tatsächlich die gleichen. Der Unterschied ist bis auf Kopfband und Farbe außerdem der Doughnut vor dem Treiber (weiß jetzt aber nicht ob der K601 einen anderen oder gar keinen hat). Die Aufstellung deiner nubis ist ja auch eher "suboptimal", ist da eine Änderung in Planung?


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2011)

Bekomme ich, aber was soll ich so lange machen? Hab mir halt den K 601 bestellt, weil nicht genug Geld da war. 



> Die Aufstellung deiner nubis ist ja auch eher "suboptimal", ist da eine Änderung in Planung?


Also im Gegensatz zu meiner vorherigen Bude stehen die schon sehr, sehr viel besser. Ich hatte eigentlich geplant sie bald durch die 681er zu ersetzen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Mai 2011)

> Also im Gegensatz zu meiner vorherigen Bude stehen die schon sehr, sehr  viel besser. Ich hatte eigentlich geplant sie bald durch die 681er zu  ersetzen.


Na dann aber bitte mit vernünftigem Wand- und Hörabstand  "Perlen vor die Säue..." oder wie das war 



> Bekomme ich, aber was soll ich so lange machen? Hab mir halt den K 601 bestellt, weil nicht genug Geld da war.


Versteh ich nicht so ganz, du kaufst dir für die Zeit in der dein K701 in Reperatur ist einen neuen Kopfhörer?


----------



## Rabi (9. Mai 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Also im Gegensatz zu meiner vorherigen Bude stehen die schon sehr, sehr viel besser. Ich hatte eigentlich geplant sie bald durch die 681er zu ersetzen.


Wann hast du denn etwa vor sie zu ersetzen? Ich liebäugle schon etwas länger mit der 511er und der 381er und fände einen Vergleich gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Madz (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den rechten LS wollte ich rechts neben die Tür stellen, der Rechner wandert auf den Schreibtisch, der Rollcontainer unter den Schreibtisch und der Schreibtisch etwas nach rechts. Links zwischen Wand und Schreibtisch kommt dann der linke LS.
Die Couch fliegt auch dieses Jahr noch raus, so dass sie einen Meter weniger in den Raum hineinragt. Ingesamt hätte ich dann ca. 3,5m Abstand zu den LS und die dann ebenfalls ca. 3,5 m auseinander stehen. (habe ich eben alles nachgemessen.



> Versteh ich nicht so ganz, du kaufst dir für die Zeit in der dein K701 in Reperatur ist einen neuen Kopfhörer?


Ja, wieso nicht?


----------



## Pravasi (9. Mai 2011)

Und was hörst du dann am Schreibtisch?
Ich muss auch mal sagen,das ich mich schon wundere über deine Aufstellung.
Ist vieleicht besser als ganz schlecht,aber vorher hattest du sie doch als"perfekt" bezeichnet...?


----------



## Madz (9. Mai 2011)

Also auf dem Sofa sitze ich genau im Scheitelpunkt. Gute Bühne, alles klingt sauber. Und das ist doch die Hauptsache, oder? Man muss eben einen Kompromiss eingehen. Entweder man stellt die LS so, dass man auf dem Schreibtisch einen perfekten Ton hat, aber nutz sie zur Raumbeschallung und setzt den Sweetspot auf der Couch. Da ich zum MUsikhören aber lieber sehr bequem sitze, ist es eben zweiteres geworden.

Sag mir doch, was du anders machen würdest!




> Und was hörst du dann am Schreibtisch?


Siehe in diesem Beitrag weiter oben! Am Schreibtisch habe ich dann immer noch dei AKG.


----------



## Pravasi (9. Mai 2011)

Alles klar,aufs Sofa ausgerichtet ist das schon anders-"endlich 100% perfekt" könntest du aber noch auf "150% perfekt"aufstocken....
Wandabstand zum einen(geht wohl nicht anders,klar).
Zum anderen sitzt du aber auch nicht im Sweet-Spot!
Wie weit ist dein Sofa von den 1,30m auseinanderstehenden LS entfernt?
Der Punkt ist,das du hier viel postest und dein "Wissen" verteilst.
Der Realitycheck macht mich da halt ein wenig stutzig.
Gemessen an dem Stellenwert den du diesem Bereich ja anscheinend immer beimisst,ist die Mühe deiner Aufstellung nun mal unangemessen.
Manchmal sind wir halt gerne selber unsere grössten Fanboys...
Nichts für ungut,bitte.

Wenn die 681 noch nicht vor der Tür stehen,sozusagen,du also noch ein etwas Zeit mit den Kleinen verbringst,würde eine Abstandserweiterung,also neben dem Schreibtisch,den "100%" schon ein Stückchen näherkommen.
Keine Ahnung,ob das easy zu bewerkstelligen ist oder nicht. Manchmal hat man ja noch irgendwelches Zeugs zum improvisieren im Keller.


----------



## Madz (9. Mai 2011)

> Wandabstand zum einen(geht wohl nicht anders,klar).


Ich hab es ausprobiert, zwischen ~30 cm Wandabstand und fast direkt dran, aber abgewinkelt ist wenig UNterschied. Vielleicht sind die Nubert da etwas unkritischer, als andere LS. 



> Wenn die 681 noch nicht vor der Tür stehen,sozusagen,du also noch ein  etwas Zeit mit den Kleinen verbringst,würde eine  Abstandserweiterung,also neben dem Schreibtisch,den "100%" schon ein  Stückchen näherkommen.


Geht leider nicht, weil ich einfach nichts passendes habe, um sie  weiter auseiander zu stellen. Wandhalterungen sind zwar vorhanden, aber wenn die Stand LS ehe kommen, mache ich mir jetzt keine Mühe mehr, diese noch zu montieren.


----------



## Pravasi (9. Mai 2011)

Bist du eigentlich auf die 681 fixiert?
Ich frage,weil preislich nimmt sich das nicht viel mit einer kleinen Nuvero...
Sub haste ja schon.


----------



## iceman650 (9. Mai 2011)

Oder ein Paar KEFs?
Wo du den Klang des K701 magst, sollten die dir auch zusagen
iQ50, iQ30, Q300?
Anhören kost ja nix.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Ecle (9. Mai 2011)

Würde auch eher ne Nuvero 4 nehmen. Die klingen für mich viel besser als die Nuboxen. Nochmal deutlich höhere Auflösung und bessere Darstellung in den Mitten. Da haperts (wenn man den Vergleich kennt) bei den Nubox mit x81. Die 511 z.B. würde ich auch den 681 vorziehen.


----------



## Bier (9. Mai 2011)

Hab seit gestern einen Yamaha RX-V 767 und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. 
Im Verghleich zu meinem vorherigen analogen Onboardsound eine riesige Steigerung.
Nur finde ich, dass er etwas leise ist.
Er geht maximal bis +16,5dB. Hab ihn grad mal auf -10dB gestellt und die Lautstärke hab ich mit meinem alten Onkyo A-8250 (75W an 8 Ohm) geschafft indem ich den Regler auf 12 von 40 gestellt hab.
Ist das normal? Weil der Yamaha hat immerhin 95 Watt.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Mai 2011)

Wo fängt bei deinem Yammi die Skala den an, bei meinem fängts ab -99db an und geht bis 0db, also bei -14db brauch man ohrenstöpsel wenn man sich im gleichen raum aufhalten will *g* 

Ist auch immer die sache ob die laustärke proportional ansteigt, was bei meinem Onkyo nicht der fall ist, beim yamaha allerdings schon.


----------



## Bier (9. Mai 2011)

Die Skala beginnt bei -80dB. 
Also -10 z.B. ist schon recht laut, aber noch Lange nicht zu laut für mein ca 17m² Zimmer.

*Edit: *Ich hab mich jetzt mal an 0dB herangewagt und muss sagen, dass es schon extrem laut war.
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen das es viel lauter ist, wenn ich von meinem PC aus Musik abspiele (vorher war es mein DVD-Player).
Kann irgendwas kaputt gehen wenn ich die Lautstärke am PC auf 100% stelle? Clipping wegen zu hohem Input oder so?

Und noch eine Frage: Ich kann am AVR 6 und 8 Ohm einstellen. Wenn man 6 Ohm einstellt, können als Frontlautsprecher auch welche mit 4 Ohm benutzt werden. 
Die Canton GLE 490 werden mit 4...8 Ohm angegeben. Was stell ich am besten ein?


----------



## Ecle (9. Mai 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Kann irgendwas kaputt gehen wenn ich die Lautstärke am PC auf 100% stelle? Clipping wegen zu hohem Input oder so?


Da Musik ja heutzutage oft schon im Clipping ist würd ich lieber etwas weniger nehmen.


----------



## Bier (9. Mai 2011)

Okay, hab jetzt mal 70% genommen.
Wenn noch jemand ne Antwort auf die Frage mit dem Wiederstand hat, immer her damit


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2011)

Macht es überhaupt einen Unterschied, ob ich Windows mit 100% und den AVR mit -30dB dran hab, oder Windows mit z.B. 60% und dafür den AVR mit -15dB?


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2011)

Macht es überhaupt einen Unterschied, ob ich Windows mit 100% und den  AVR mit -30dB dran hab, oder Windows mit z.B. 60% und dafür den AVR mit  -15dB?

Edit: Sry für Doppelposting, vB war offenbar grad mal wieder buggy


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte immer, dass man die Lautstärke am letzten Glied der Kette regeln soll


----------



## iceman650 (9. Mai 2011)

Soll man auch. Nur Volldampf aus einem KH-Ausgang ist nicht besonders gut für eine Vorstufe.
Habe ich zumindest in Erinnerung das gelesen zu haben. Aber so in den Grundzügen sollte das stimmen 
Und außerdem wurde ja schon von Clipping gesprochen 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sturmi (9. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte dfence hatte mir mal geraten die Lautstärke im Windows nicht über 50% zu drehen. Habe sie jetzt auf 30 % und komme trotzdem nicht über die 12-Uhr Stellung auf meinem Verstärker ohne taub zu werden. Ich denke mal so wenig wie möglich im Windows wird am besten sein


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Mai 2011)

Korrekt, Clipping kann man auch erzeugen in dem man zu viel Power in die Vorstufe reinjagt, dann fängt die an zu Clippen und gibt das an die Endstufe weiter, kommt nicht ganz soooo gut für Hifi Boxen  

Es kommt immer drauf an wie empfindlich die Vorstufe ist, das steht meistens in den Datenblättern drinne, und dann vergleich man einfach mal was der LineOut von der Soundkarte raushaut, dann kann man in etwa abschätzen wie weit man aufdrehen sollte.


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Korrekt, Clipping kann man auch erzeugen in dem man zu viel Power in die Vorstufe reinjagt, dann fängt die an zu Clippen und gibt das an die Endstufe weiter, kommt nicht ganz soooo gut für Hifi Boxen
> 
> Es kommt immer drauf an wie empfindlich die Vorstufe ist, das steht meistens in den Datenblättern drinne, und dann vergleich man einfach mal was der LineOut von der Soundkarte raushaut, dann kann man in etwa abschätzen wie weit man aufdrehen sollte.


 
Gilt das auch wenn der AVR wie bei mir digital angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Madz (9. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich auf die 681 fixiert?
> Ich frage,weil preislich nimmt sich das nicht viel mit einer kleinen Nuvero...
> Sub haste ja schon.


 Ja, irgendwie habe ich mich auf die dicken 681er eingeschossen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir hier ein Album bei iTunes runtergeladen, was es nur zum Runterladen gibt, hätte das aber gerne im FLAC-Format...
Kann ich das i-wie ohne Qualitätsverlust machen ?


----------



## nyso (10. Mai 2011)

Hä? Du willst Musik nachträglich hochkonvertieren, ins FLAC und hoffst so auf eine bessere Qualität?

Was weg is, is weg.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hä? Du willst Musik nachträglich hochkonvertieren, ins FLAC und hoffst so auf eine bessere Qualität?
> 
> War weg is, is weg.


 
Er will es nur umwandeln, und zwar Qualitäts und Verlusstfrei...so verstehe ich es jedenfalls. Das die Quali nicht wirklich besser wird ist eigentlich klar.


----------



## sipsap (10. Mai 2011)

Kannst du schon, macht halt nur keinen Sinn O.o


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Gilt das auch wenn der AVR wie bei mir digital angeschlossen ist?


 
ne dann natürlich nicht. Das einzigste was sein könnte das etwas Dynamik verloren geht wenn volle kanne aufdrehst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2011)

Nein, ich hoffe nicht auf bessere Qualität, ich möchte bloß alles in FLAC haben wegen der Sortierung 

Meine Frage war doch auch, ob dabei ein Qualitätsverlust entsteht...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Mai 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Nein, ich hoffe nicht auf bessere Qualität, ich möchte bloß alles in FLAC haben wegen der Sortierung
> 
> Meine Frage war doch auch, ob dabei ein Qualitätsverlust entsteht...


 
Wandele die Datei doch um, behalte die alte zusätzlich dann machste nen Hörtest.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Mai 2011)

Dazu mal ne Frage :

Müssten MP3-Dateien mit 320 kbit/s theoretisch genau die gleiche Qualittät haben wir FLAC-Dateien ?


----------



## nyso (10. Mai 2011)

Ich denke nicht. Klanglich mögen keine bis kaum Unterschiede zu hören sein, aber etwas geht ja trotzdem verloren. 
Also in der Theorie schlechter, klanglich sollte es sich nicht so viel nehmen. Ich konnte jedenfalls zwischen Flac und 270kbit mp3s keinen Unterschied hören.


----------



## PEG96 (10. Mai 2011)

Flac ist schon ein ganzes Stück besser.
Gerade wenn man Klassik hört, kommt man mit Flac oder CD-Qualität am nächsten an die Vinylqualität heran.


----------



## hydro (10. Mai 2011)

Vinylqualität bringt aber nur was wenn man sie auch abnehmen kann und das kann ganzschoen teuer werden :/
Ich z.B. Kann ab 256kbit keinen unterschied mehr zur CD hoeren.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Mai 2011)

Thats right.
Mein Ortofon 2M Red ist mmn doch noch von Vinyl einer 320kbit-MP3 hinterher.
Getestet mit Adele - Rolling in the Deep, vorhanden in 320kbit-MP3 und Vinyl (vom Album "21")

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Mai 2011)

Vinylqualität? Also bitte...ich bin ja ebenfalls ein leidenschaftlicher Vinyl-hörer. Aber allein von den technischen Daten her kommt eine Schallplatte nichtmal annähernd an eine Cd heran. Gerade für Klassik ist eine Schallplatte ein einziger Krampf mit ihrem Rumpeln und der Gleichlaufschwankung.
Wer Schallplatte hört, weil er meint so die bessere Qualität zu haben, der macht sich mächtig was vor. Man kann höchsdtens mal glück haben, dass eine Schallplatte sauberer gemastert wurtde als eine CD und deshalb mehr Dynamik hat. Aber auch das kommt nicht unbedingt häufig vor. 
Ich hör vor allem Schallplatte weil mir das Handling eines Plattenspielers gefällt und es ein schöner Anblick ist der Schallplatte beim Drehen zuzuschauen während man die Musik genießt. Aber auf keinen Fall weil es wohl besser klingen könnte.


----------



## PEG96 (10. Mai 2011)

Finde ich nicht.
Bei Vinyl hat man durchaus bessere Qualität, schau dir doch mal an, wie die cd's abgemischt sind, so laut usw. kann man für eine Platte gar nicht abmischen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Mai 2011)

Das hat aber nichts mit der Schallplatte an sich zu tun, eine Schallplatte hat einen Dynamikumfang von 40dB wenn es ein Profi macht. Eine CD liegt bei 96dB. Vom Rillengeräusch, Knistern und Knacksen ganz zu schweigen. Auch eine Gleichlaufschwankung von 1-2% macht die Schallplatte nicht besser als die CD. Von nicht zu vermeidender starker Verzerrung in den Innenrillen muss ich auch nicht erst anfangen....gegen eine gut gemasterte CD hat eine perfekt gemasterte Schallplatte nicht den Hauch einer Chance.


----------



## PEG96 (10. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt, nur wie viele CD's sind vernünftig abgemischt?


----------



## Bier (10. Mai 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage: Ich kann am AVR 6 und 8 Ohm einstellen. Wenn man 6 Ohm einstellt, können als Frontlautsprecher auch welche mit 4 Ohm benutzt werden.
> Die Canton GLE 490 werden mit 4...8 Ohm angegeben. Was stell ich am besten ein?


Hat noch jemand ne Antwort?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2011)

@PEG96:
Eine ganze Menge. "Nur" die meisten Top10 Titel des letzten Jahrzehnts kannst du vergessen. Aber von denen ist dann auch die Plattenversion nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Mai 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ne Antwort?


 
Stell 6 ohm ein.


----------



## Bier (10. Mai 2011)

Okay, hatte die ganze Zeit 8 Ohm. Ich hoffe mal das war nicht schlimm.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Mai 2011)

Ne sollte nicht, die angabe 4-8ohm spielt wohl eh drauf an das der Impendanzabfall bis runter zu 4 ohm gehen kann, wenn der Yami da irgendwie probleme gehabt hätte, dann wär die Schutzschaltung angegangen und die endstufen hätten sich abgeschalten.


----------



## Bier (10. Mai 2011)

Ok gut.
Wie ist das mit einer Dockingstation, z.B. der Yamaha YDs 12?
Wird die Musik digital zum AVR geschickt und dort von den DA-Wandlen umgewandelt?
Weil sonst fänd ich 80€ ganz schön happig.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Mai 2011)

Denke ich nicht, warum sollte auch nen Ipod nen Digital ausgang haben ? Der preis sezt sich wohl aus Lizenzgebühren zusammen die Apple verlangt, damit man das Teil per Fernbedienung vom Yamaha steuern kann.


----------



## Bier (10. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte, dass das Audiosignal vllt. über ''Ladekabelslot'' digital in den AVR geleitet werden kann. Weil sonst kann ich ja auch ganz normal ein Klinke/Cinchkabel nehmen.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Mai 2011)

-ne soweit ich weis hat kein Ipod nen Digital ausgang, klar könntest nen normales Klinke Cinch nehmen, nur dann kannst du eben nicht mit der FB von deinem Yamaha den Ipod steuern


----------



## sipsap (10. Mai 2011)

die dockingstation hat halt nen integrierten dac, der besser als der des ipods sein soll. also besseren klang als klinke/cinch liefert.


----------



## Bier (10. Mai 2011)

Ok ist der Klang denn auch um einiges besser, oder lohnen sich die 80€ nicht?


----------



## sipsap (10. Mai 2011)

witzig

genau die frage hatte ich hier vorn paar monaten auch gestellt. damals bekam ich die antwort, dass es sich nicht wirklich lohne da der ipod schon recht vernünftig klinge also nen brauch baren dac hat.


----------



## sinthor4s (10. Mai 2011)

Naja der IPod hat keine wirklich tolle Klinke. Allerdings muss man berücksichtigen über welchen Apple-Player man spricht/schimpft.
Die Classic Modelle sind wohl besser ausgestattet als Nano, Touch usw.


----------



## Pravasi (11. Mai 2011)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich,bei einem CD-Player von Analog zur Digitalverbindung zu wechseln?
Merkt man da den klanglichen Unterschied?


----------



## hydro (11. Mai 2011)

Mit meiner Essence gibt es kein SPDif Signal wenn ich PCM anwähle, bei DDL schon. Obwohl nur ein Stereomedium läuft. :/ Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## iceman650 (11. Mai 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eigentlich,bei einem CD-Player von Analog zur Digitalverbindung zu wechseln?
> Merkt man da den klanglichen Unterschied?


 Kommt auf die beiden Wandler an, welcher der bessere ist, solltest du benutzen 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pravasi (11. Mai 2011)

Aha.
Analog höre ich den CD-Player und Digital den Verstärker?


----------



## iceman650 (11. Mai 2011)

Ja wo willst du den CD-Player denn digital anschließen?
Weil dort wo du ihn anschließen willst, muss ja ein DAC sein, weil irgendwie muss das digitale Signal ja analog werden.
Und wenn der integrierte DAC im player nun besser ist als der externe nimmt man eben den. Wenn nicht, dann nicht 

Mfg, ice


----------



## sipsap (11. Mai 2011)

da hat ice recht. einfach ausprobieren. verallgemeinern kann man da nicht.

noch mal zum ipoddock:

also aus erfahrung würde ich sagen,dass die klinke vom ipod (zumindest vom touch 2g) im oberen mittelfeld mitspielt. gibt besseres, aber auch wesentlich schlechteres.
ob die dockingstation das wesentlich besser macht müsste man testen.


----------



## Lee (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn man den Ipod einfach so anschließen möchte, ist es zumindest schon einmal von Vorteil einen Line Out Dock Adapter zu verwenden.
Fiio L1 - iPhone/iPod 3.5 mm stereo Kabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Damit hat man dann wahrscheinlich eine etwas bessere Qualität als wenn man den Kopfhörerausgang nimmt.


----------



## Bier (11. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann werd ich mir den mal bestellen. Viel kann man bei dem Preis ja nicht falsch machen


----------



## b0s (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir gestern im MediaMarkt den K601 und K701 anhören können und mich dafür entschieden nun auf jeden Fall den K701 zu bestellen. Im Prinzip ist der auch schon relativ sicher meine Wahl, ich möchte aber aus Interesse zum Ausprobieren und Vergleichen noch einen weiteren mitbestellen.
Der BD 770 fällt raus, weil er geschlossen ist, ich interessiere mich für den Heimgebrauch nur für offene KH. Wenn ich das richtig sehe wäre der 880 der Pendant zum K701, sodass ich mir zum Vergleich den mal mitbestellen würde, obwohl er mein geplantes Budget schon deutlich übersteigt. Vllt. gefällt er mir ja sogar besser als der 701, von daher heißts offen bleiben.


----------



## evosociety (14. Mai 2011)

Kann ich ein 15 Meter Cinch Kabel für die Verbindung von Xonar Essence STX -> Denon PMA 1560 benutzen, wenn ja welches?

Dachte hier an dieses.

Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Kabellängen


----------



## iceman650 (14. Mai 2011)

Ist relativ egal, du wirst eventuell etwas mehr Saft aus der STX brauchst, aber die hat ja genug. 
Ich würde generell einfach die billigsten Kabel kaufen oder eben welche von Cordial oder so, wenn sie mechanisch robuster sein sollen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## evosociety (14. Mai 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ist relativ egal, du wirst eventuell etwas mehr Saft aus der STX brauchst, aber die hat ja genug.
> Ich würde generell einfach die billigsten Kabel kaufen oder eben welche von Cordial oder so, wenn sie mechanisch robuster sein sollen.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 

Könntest du mir einen Shop empfehlen wo ich Cordial am besten beziehe? 

Edit: Bei Thomann und allen anderen Shops ist die maximal Länge 3 Meter von Cordial, damit hätte sich die Option wohl erledigt. Ich glaub ich nehm das von Amazon. Trotzdem danke 

Gruß Evo


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Mai 2011)

@evo: das Kabel habe ich auch für die Verbindung PC-Verstärker, nur in 10m statt 15. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Keine Störsignale und der Ton kommt an, was will man mehr


----------



## thysol (14. Mai 2011)

Meine Beyerdynamic DT770 Premium Edition 600Ohm sind jetzt angekommen. Ich bin zufrieden mit ihnen, finde aber das sie nicht so gut wie meine Klipsch klingen. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie einige hier draufkommen das 200 euro Hoerer so wie 1000 euro Lautsprecher klingen sollen?


----------



## iceman650 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich im direkten Vergleich. Beyer DT880, Senn HD600 und HD650 sowie AKG K701 im selben Raum wie Dalí Lektor 6. Amp für beides war ein NAD C375 BEE.
Und ICH kann nicht verstehen, wie man sich nicht erst einmal an den Hörer gewöhnen will und auch mal die oft diskutierte Einspielphase hinter sich zu bringen. Ob sie nun etwas bringt oder nicht, zumindest haben schon viele von Verbesserungen gesprochen.

Mfg, ice

€dit: Die gesamte Kef Q-Serie und auch einige Dynaudios um 1000€ waren übrigens auch im Raum, falls du nun die Dalí ankreiden willst


----------



## thysol (14. Mai 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich im direkten Vergleich. Beyer DT880, Senn HD600 und HD650 sowie AKG K701 im selben Raum wie Dali Lektor 6. Amp für beides war ein NAD C375 BEE.
> Und ICH kann nicht verstehen, wie man sich nicht erst einmal an den Hörer gewöhnen will und auch mal die oft diskutierte Einspielphase hinter sich zu bringen. Ob sie nun etwas bringt oder nicht, zumindest haben schon viele von Verbesserungen gesprochen.
> 
> Mfg, ice



Ich warte dann erstmal die Einspielphase ab. Aber bisher klingen sie nicht so gut wie die Klipsch RB-81. Ist vielleicht aber auch nur meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## hydro (14. Mai 2011)

> Ich im direkten Vergleich. Beyer DT880, Senn HD600 und HD650 sowie AKG  K701 im selben Raum wie Dali Lektor 6. Amp für beides war ein NAD C375  BEE.


Raffsch net den Satz... :S



> Ich bin zufrieden mit ihnen, finde aber das sie nicht so gut wie meine Klipsch klingen.


Meinst du damit dich spricht der Klang nicht so an, wie der der Klipsch. Oder findest du die Auflösung, Bühne, Detaildarstellung schlechter?

Der Beyer ist auch kein Hörer für alle Genres, weswegen ich schonwieder am sparen bin...


----------



## iceman650 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich sagte, dass ich es sagte, dass 300€-KH gleich gut klingen wie 1k€-LS.
Und ich sagte, dass ein Beyerdynamic DT880, ein Sennheiser HD650, HD600 und AKG K701 im selben Raum mit den Dali Lektor 6 verglichen wurden. Beides wurde am NAD C375 BEE gehört.
Und wie ich geedited habe, waren noch die gesamte Kef Q-Serie (Stereo-LS) und auch einige Dynaudios um 1000€ zum Vergleich da.
Und die Klangsignatur der DT770er sollte ähnlich zu der der Klipsch sein oder?

Mfg, ice


----------



## thysol (14. Mai 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Meinst du damit dich spricht der Klang nicht so an, wie der der Klipsch. Oder findest du die Auflösung, Bühne, Detaildarstellung schlechter?



Ich weiss nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll aber ich versuchs mal:

Die Beyerdynamic DT770 klingen ein wenig detaillierter als die Klipsch, dynamisch sind sie auch, auf einer Stufe mit den Klipsch. Was mir bei den DT770 aber fehlt ist der Volumeneffekt den die Klipsch erzeugen. Mann hoert einfach das die Klipsch sehr viel Volumen fuer einen Kompaktlautsprecher haben. Daher hoeren sich einige Toene auf den DT770 duenn an wogegen die selben Toene auf den Klipsch eher "fetter" wirken.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2011)

Hmm, hast du die Klipsch nicht an der Wand stehen? Dann stehen die in einer stehenden Welle, die es an der Wand immer gibt. Kein Wunder, dass die Lautsprecher dann an Grundtonvolumen gewinnen.


----------



## thysol (14. Mai 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm, hast du die Klipsch nicht an der Wand stehen? Dann stehen die in einer stehenden Welle, die es an der Wand immer gibt. Kein Wunder, dass die Lautsprecher dann an Grundtonvolumen gewinnen.


 
Die stehen ca. 5-10cm von der Wand entfernt, aber das Bass Reflex Rohr ist vorne. Wie soll dann die Wand einen Unterschied machen?

Danke das du mir das Wort Grundton in den Mund gelegt hast. Denn genau das koennen die Klipsch deutlich besser. Wenn zum Beispiel in einem Film ein Katapult schiesst hoert sich das bei den Klipsch sehr voluminoes und echt an. Auf den Beyerdynamic dagegen hoert es sich auch ordentlich an aber nicht so echt. Mann hoert das die nicht das noetige Volumen hat um das Katapult wie echt wirken zu lassen.


----------



## Caspar (14. Mai 2011)

Mit hat kürzlich mal ein freundlicher Opi, der irgendwas Akustisches studierte, erklärt, dass sich die Schallwellen "um den Lautsprecher herum" biegen. Die Wand dickt also auch auf, wenn das Reflexrohr vorn ist. So würde ich jetzt erklären, warum LS immer ein Stück von der Wand entfernt stehen sollten. 

Nehmen wir mal an, dass wir ein Chassis ohne Gehäsue haben. Das Chassis strahlt also nach vorn und hinten ab. Um Auslöschungen zu vermeiden, hat man dann einen Kasten um die Chassis gebastelt. Andernfalls wären die Auslöschungen nur schwer kontrollierbar. Das Gehäuse ist sozusagen nur ein Kompromiss. Ich hoffe ich erzähle keinen Müll, so jedenfalls habe ich das verstanden... ^^


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, im tieferen Frequenzbereich ist ein Lautsprecher ein Kugelstrahler ohne Richtcharakteristik.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Mai 2011)

Völlig korrekt. Und ein geschlossenes Gehäuse ist die platzsparende Variante einer unendlich großen Schallwand die man für Tieftonwiedergabe braucht, den Grund hat ja nfsgame schon genannt. Tieftöner sind Rundstrahler und so kommt es durch Reflexionen zu Auslöschungen.


----------



## Caspar (15. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal noch eine Frage... sobald ich die nächsten Lautsprecher fertig habe und nen Beamer gekauft ist, steht der Bau eines Subwoofers fürs Heimkino an. (Kann noch 1-2 Jahre dauern, aber man macht sich ja laufend Gedanken.) Jetzt kamen mir drei Dinge in den Sinn. 

1. Die Lautsprecher die ich baue, spielen, bei +/-3db bis 40 Hz und selbst 20Hz sind noch präsent, für ausreichend Tiefgang bei Musik ist also mehr als gesorgt. Damit würde ich einen geschlossenen Sub ausschließen und mehr Wert auf Pegel und Tiefgang fürs Kino im unteren Bereich legen. (Beim Musik hören wird der Sub eh abgestellt.)
2. Hier die Idee: Ein "Kugelwellen"hornsub - die Wellen sollen nen gigantisches Feeling erzeugen. Platz wäre auch genug, bis 250L dürften machbar sein, ob der Würfel 50cm oder 2m hoch ist, ist letztlich egal. Ist es machbar einen Hornsub auf irgendwas um die 20 Hz abzustimmen? Dafür bräuchte man vermutlich einen richtig heftigen Treiber, 250L sind auch kein Pappestiel... ist das realistisch oder kann ich mich gleich von der Idee verabschieden?
3. Bassreflex... da lässt sich auf jeden Fall etwas machen, nur reizt mich eben die Idee mit dem Horn.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2011)

Google mal nach "Betthorn". Wenns kein Horn sein soll, schau dir mal den Eminence Lab12 an. In 110l abzüglich Versteifungen auf 23Hz getunt hat der die f3 auf der Tuningfrequenz. Zwei mit dem Lab12 werden wohl auch mich nach dem Umzug massieren.


----------



## Caspar (15. Mai 2011)

Das Betthorn kenne ich, soweit ich weiss, geht es nicht ganz so tief, ausserdem ist das schon deutlich größer als mein potentielles Wohnzimmer ertagen würde. ^^ Wenns was wird, dann wohl eher eine Eigenkostruktion. Das Betthorn ist ja auch kein Kugelwellenhorn im eigentlichen Sinne, da die Wellen sich nicht völlig kreisförmig ausbreiten können. Den Emminence Lab12 habe ich mir schonmal angesehen, zwei davon... uiuiui...  Das dürfte mächtig Druck bringen.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Mai 2011)

KugelwellenHörner sind doch nur im Mitteltiefton bereich interessant, nen Subwoofer in Kugelwellenbauform ist mir jetz nicht bekannt, ob da überhaupt 250liter ausreichen um so tief zu kommen ist fraglich, du brauchst ja nen extrem langen kanal beim Basshorn um auf die 20hz zu kommen, das ja nicht nur ne frage des Treibers, sondern auch ne frage der länge des kanals. Also mein Basshorn nutz ich eigentlich eher für Musik, für Kino Feeling spielt bei mir mein Monster Woofer in BR bauweise.


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Mai 2011)

So ein  "Betthorn" ist schon was Feines, wenn man wenig Platz hat 

Bild: dscf1855ojdo.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Caspar (15. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, warum nur im Mitteltonbereich und nicht als Sub? Ich habe habe eben auch noch kein Kugelwellenhorn als Sub gesehen, darum die Frage ob das gleich zum Scheitern verurteilt ist. Über die Liter (und Länge des Kanals) lässt sich ja diskutieren. 

Die Monsterwoofervariante steht noch nicht ausser Frage. Die andere Idee würde mich nur seeeeehr reizen.

@ Sickpuppy
Also an der Optik ließe sich feilen! ^^ Die Kanten sehen aus, als hättest du Nager im Zimmer.  Dass das Horn was feines ist, glaube ich dir gern.


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Mai 2011)

@ Caspar: Wenn du wüsstest was die Dinger schon alles mitgemacht haben.  Hauptsache der Sound stimmt.
Es war auch nie geplant, die jemals in die Wohnung zu stellen. Ich hätte das nie ausprobieren sollen. Ich war so begeistert, dass ich das nicht mehr missen möchte. Kennt man ja


----------



## Caspar (15. Mai 2011)

Jo, das kommt schnell vor... ich hätte mir auch nie erträumen lassen, dass ich irgendwann ein Lautsprecher-Bastelsuchtie werde. Die Welt ist komisch... und es wäre langweilig wenn sie es nicht wäre!

Zwar auch keine Kugelwellen... aber immerhin ein Horn... ^^
http://www.volvotreter.de/th.htm


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Mai 2011)

Klipsch Eckhörner kann man auch gut selbst bauen und sind was den einnehmenden Raum angeht optimal. Einfach mal in Google eingeben.


----------



## nyso (15. Mai 2011)

Ich will euch nochmal was ans Herz legen^^ Guckt euch mal die Pianoversionen von diesem Typen an, absolut großartig
Muss immer lächeln wenn ich seine Musik höre


----------



## Caspar (16. Mai 2011)

Heftig... ich kann mir kaum am gleichmässig Kopf kratzen, während ich schreibe.  Der Typ hats echt drauf!


----------



## Lee (16. Mai 2011)

Ja, der kann schon ganz gut spielen. Auf Youtube gibt es so einige Pianisten, die gute Cover´s machen. Allgemein bin ich ein großer Fan von Piano Cover´s. Gerade in meinem bevorzugten Musikbereich gibt es da sehr viele, auch wenn nur wenige wirklich herausstechen.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Mai 2011)

Eat this 
Das ist wirklich pervers 
Auch was die an Kopfhörern hat - AKG K701 und Sennheiser HD25 hab ich auf die schnelle gesehen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAlfx2dZpWY


Mfg, ice


----------



## sipsap (16. Mai 2011)

das ganze equipment ist nicht zu verachten 

spielen kann sie behaupte ich mal auch ganz gut, nur klingt das ganze mMn nicht besonders schön (ausgenommen der ruhige part bei 2.00).
lieber das original


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Mai 2011)

Hey, was haltet ihr von diesen Lautsprechern für den Gebrauch am PC, also Zocken, aber auch Musik 

Bang & Olufsen BEOVOX S25 ( 4 ) | eBay

Edit : Sie sollen direkt an die Wand angebracht werden.


----------



## nyso (16. Mai 2011)

Hm, klar, die kann spielen. Sehr gut sogar. Aber Metallica auf Piano

Da gefällt mir Baba Yetu von ModistOne wesentlich besser


----------



## Bier (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich meinen Yamaha RX-V 767 auf 0dB stelle, geht er dann schon in die Sättigung und kann Clipping verursachen?
Die Skala geht von -80dB bis +16dB.
Das Ding wird auf jeden Fall schweineheiß


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2011)

Bist du schon taub ? Beim Onkyo TX-SR702 blästs mir da die Ohren weg ...


----------



## Bier (16. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja das  komische. So laut ist es gar nicht. Hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen schonmal hier angesprochen.
Meinen alten Onkyo A 8250 (75W an 8 Ohm) brauchte vllt auf 10 Uhr stellen um die selbe Lautstärke zu erreichen, wie jetzt mit dem Yammi bei 0dB.
Und der Yammi hat 95W an 8 Ohm.


----------



## Caspar (16. Mai 2011)

Also irgendwas muss bei dir nicht stimmen. Eine Idee habe ich allerdings nicht. Wenn ich mit meinem 40W Receiver die Needles mit nem Minibreitbänder, der gerademal einen Wirkungsgrad von 83 db hat, anfeure, kann ich meine Ohren schon vor 12 Uhr Volume wegschmeissen. Vielleicht ists irgendwas mit deinen Lautsprechern, ich wüsste aber nicht was.


----------



## Bier (16. Mai 2011)

An den LS kanns nicht liegen. Wie gesagt mit meinem alten AMP komm ich auch niemals über 12 Uhr.
Wenn keiner ne Idee hat werd ich den AVR zurückschicken. Ist ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2011)

Auf was hast du die Impedanz stehen im Menü? Manche Receiver schieben da ne Leistungsbegrenzung rein.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Mai 2011)

Also Entweder liegts an den Boxen, oder ner falschen einstellung, oder der Yami hat nen schaden, so heiß dürfte der auch garnicht werden, wenn ich meinen auf -30db aufdrehe ( von -99db - 0db geht die skala ) brauch man schon ohrenstöpsel ( 50qm² zimmer )


----------



## Caspar (16. Mai 2011)

Kannst du noch mal prüfen, obs noch immer mit dem alten Verstärker geht? Wenns geht, würde ich den neuen auch zurückschicken.


----------



## Bier (16. Mai 2011)

Ja habs mit dem alten gestern noch probiert. Alles normal.
Impedanz steht auf 6 Ohm (dann kann man für Front 4 Ohm LS nutzen).
Ich werd ihn denk ich mal umtauschen.


----------



## Caspar (16. Mai 2011)

Ist wohl besser, kannst ja direkt einen neuen ordern. ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mich doch mal an einem Subwoofer-Selbstbau ausprobieren 

Was würdet ihr für ein Volumen bei 1 bzw. 2 Tieftöner(n) mit 38cm durchmesser berechnen ?


----------



## Caspar (18. Mai 2011)

Soooooo einfach ist das nicht... da gibts Simulationsprogramme, dort musst du dann ne ganze Menge Krams deines Chassis eingeben und sehen was dabei rauskommt. Sieh dich am Besten mal nach einem schon entwickelten Subwoofer um. Im Hififorum gibts da ne extra Ecke für DIY-Subs. Dort wird dir auch bei der Simulation geholfen, falls du ihn selbst entwickeln möchtest. Einfach losbasteln wird leider nix. (Jedenfalls nichts sinnvolles.)

Du kannst dich auch dort: Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau mal bei Subwoofern umsehen.

Ansonsten natürlich eine tolle Idee... basteln fetzt!  Je nachdem was du vorhast, würde ich min 19mm Birke Multiplex nehmen, das sieht gut aus und das Finish ist schon fast fertig... es reicht wenn du das Gehäuse wachst. (Osmo ist sehr gut - ich stehe auf Hartwachsöl, das lässt sich nochn bisschen aufpolieren.)

Sieh dich mal da um, für weniger als 200€ bekommst du schon etwas ordentliches hin. 
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=159&thread=6525
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=159&thread=6534&back=1&sort=lpost&z=2


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich wollte aber schon die vorhandenen Tieftöner benutzen...
Kann man nicht vergleichbare Werte nehmen ?


----------



## 4clocker (18. Mai 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich doch mal an einem Subwoofer-Selbstbau ausprobieren
> 
> Was würdet ihr für ein Volumen bei 1 bzw. 2 Tieftöner(n) mit 38cm durchmesser berechnen ?


Da gibts von Visaton ein gratis Berechnungsprogramm. Dazu brauchst du noch die Thiele Small Parameter der Lautsprecher Chassi und schon kann`s los gehen.
Mit dem Programm "Bass-CAD" geht das auch ganz einfach, ist sehr Anfängerfreundlich.

Für den ersten Selbstbau würde ich mich Caspar anschließen, such die einen Sub bei Strassacker aus.
Aber wozu bitte 2x38cm?



> Naja, ich wollte aber schon die vorhandenen Tieftöner benutzen...
> Kann man nicht vergleichbare Werte nehmen ?



Was für Tieftöner hast du denn? da muss es ja auch Parameter für geben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Mai 2011)

> Was für Tieftöner hast du denn?



Habe (bald) die Tieftöner aus den mb quart 740 konvex 

http://www.hifi-wiki.de/images/d/d7/720_1.JPG


----------



## Caspar (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn du das Datenblatt zu dem Teil findest, lässt sich damit vielleicht etwas anfangen. Dann würde ich dir aber wirklich raten im Hifi-Forum einen Fred zu eröffnen. Dort bekommst du genaue Hinweise und dir wird beim simulieren geholfen. Bis auf dfence kann dir hier vermutlich niemand so richtig weiter helfen. Mit Subs habe ich mich auch noch nicht befasst, ich lese nur immer bisschen mit. Die Siumlation soll aber recht simpel sein, gerade wenn dir geholfen wird. Voraussetzung ist natürlich das Datenblatt. Was genau hast du denn?

Edit: Da habe ich mich ja schon das Erste mal geirrt. ^^


----------



## 4clocker (18. Mai 2011)

Dann hast du doch schon das Volumen, so groß wie die ganze Box und fertig...das war ja einfach 
Und den Querschnitt vom Bassreflexrohr kannst du dir auch anhand des alten ausrechnen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2011)

Das sind geschlossene Lautsprecher 

Kann ich wirkluch einfach das Volumen der ganzen Box nehmen ?


----------



## Caspar (19. Mai 2011)

Das wäre jedenfalls kein kompletter Reinfall. ^^ (Jedenfalls wenn innen keine anderen Teiler sind.) Versuch macht kluch. Du möchtest sie dann passiv betreiben? Für 100-150€ lässt sich alternativ schon was tolles basteln... aktiv.


----------



## 4clocker (19. Mai 2011)

Noch besser wenn sie geschlossen sind, dann entfällt das rum rechnen wegen dem Basskanal.
Da dürften eigentlich keine Teiler drin sein da nur Konus Mittel und Hochtöner verbaut sind

Das Volumen der ganzen Box sollte für den Tieftöner ganz gut passen, deswegen hat der Hersteller ja das Gehäuse genau so gebaut. 
Du kannst aber ruhig ein bisschen kleiner oder größer gehen wenn es sein muss.
Die ganze Dämm Wolle der original Box sollte dann auch wieder in die neue mit rein.
Oder du nimmst gleich die ganze Kiste und schließt nur den Tieftöner an - zu testzwecken wahrscheinlich das beste


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich habe überlegt, mir einfach einen Auto-Verstärker für den Sub zu holen 
Im Moment betreibe ich ja meine mb quart 850s an einem harman kardon und ich habe echt keine idee wie ich den subwoofer mit denen kombinieren kann, also mit kabelverbindungen und so


----------



## 4clocker (19. Mai 2011)

Hmm, die Auto Endstufe braucht aber erstmal 12Volt gleichstrom und davon viel

Evtl wäre der hier was
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...edium=seosite&utm_campaign=link&WT.mc_id=epro


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2011)

Was ist denn ratsamer ? Ein Subwoofer mit zwei Tieftönern oder zwei mit einem ?


----------



## Caspar (19. Mai 2011)

In dem Fall zwei Subwoofer. Das hat auch akustisch Vorteile.  Am Besten wäre es, wenn einer vorn rechts und einer vorn links steht. Das kommt natürlich auch auf die Abmessung des Raumes an.


----------



## 4clocker (19. Mai 2011)

Das ist eigentlich egal, was dir besser gefällt.

Bei 2 in einer Kiste is ja klar doppeltes Volumen und eine Trennwand zwischen beiden.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2011)

Was sind das für Chassis, welche TSP daten haben die, was für nen QTS wert ? 

Wenn du all diese daten nicht hast, sind die Chassis für die Tonne mehr oder weniger, oder man baut auf gut glück, allerdings verbrauch man hier viel viel material und man benötigt einiges an guten Gehör bzw gutes equipment zum messen. All das ist für nen Anfänger alles andere als geeignet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2011)

@ Caspar : Könnte ich die beiden dann theortisch als stereopaar benutzen ?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2011)

Theoretisch kannst die als Stereopaar nutzen, praktisch ist das totaler unsinn weil Bass meist eben nicht Stereo ist, und zum zweiten müssen die dann schon optimal stehen damit die sich nicht gegenseitig "behindern"


@4clocker es muss keine Trennwand dazwischen sein, je nach Gehäuseart, man könnt z.b  Pushpull  bauen.


----------



## Caspar (19. Mai 2011)

Du könntest beide nutzen um Raummoden zu vermeiden. Das geht mit 2 Subs besser als mit einem. Wie dfence schon schrieb könnte das Ganze als Experiment enden. Der Versuch mit den alten Gehäusen würde deswegen nicht schaden. Nen neues kannst du, falls alles passt, im Nachhinein immernoch basteln.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die alten Gehäuse nicht 

Was meinst du mit "Raummoden" ?

Wie würde ich die aktiven Subwoofer denn mit einem Audio-Signal versorgen ?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2011)

Kommt auf den Verstärker drauf an, idealer weise z.b mit ner Aktiven Frequenzweiche vor der Endstufe, das wär dann eine art Bi-Amping bei 2 Woofern. 

Am besten ist man baut nen großes Test gehäuse und verringert das Volumen bis es passt, das volumen kann man z.b gut mit 1L Milchtüten verkleinern wenn man diese mit Sand füllt, baust quasi ne 100L Box, ist der klang mit 20milchtüten gut, baust dir ne Finale 80L box, klein bisl kann man eine zu kleine Box kompensieren mit der Dämmung, die gaugelt quasi den Treiber ein größeren Volumen vor.


----------



## 4clocker (19. Mai 2011)

Was verwendest du denn momentan zum Musik höhren?


----------



## Caspar (19. Mai 2011)

Moden

Was das Anstöpseln betrifft musst du die Profis fragen. ^^

Also fün Experiment wäre mir das zu teuer. Kennst du die genauen Abmessungen der alten Gehäuse? Wenn ja kannst du vielleicht mal was aus OSB Platten zimmern. Also ich würds echt mit was erprobtem versuchen. Das andere wäre Spaß mit möglicherweise Zeitverschwendung. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2011)

Am besten man sucht sich aufm Sperrmüll alte Schränke zusammen und verwendet das holz, ist wenigst Kostenlos zum experimentieren, so hab ich das zumindest immer gemacht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2011)

@ Caspar : Also, ich kenne die alten Maße der Komplettboxen sowie deren Volumen.

@ 4Clocker : Im Moment die mb quart 850s mit dem harman kardon HK 6500 

@ dfence : Kann ich nicht einfach hinter der Musikquelle ein Y-Klinkekabel benutzen, das dann ein Signal an die Standlautsprecher sendet und das andere an die Endstufe der Subwoofer ?`


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Mai 2011)

Geht theoretisch, ist aber nicht ratsam, da die Tieftöner dann auch Frequenzbereiche abbekommen die sie nicht wiedergeben können (Mittel- und Hochton).
Eine Frequenzweiche vor dem Subwoofer ist dringend anzuraten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2011)

Und wieviel kostet diese Frequenzweiche ?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2011)

Moment hinter der Musikquelle ? Meinst du z.b du gehst vom PC mittel Y Kabel einmal an den Verstärker für die Standlautsprecher, und einmal an den Verstärker für die Subwoofer ?Nun hier hast du schonmal das problem das du dann die Lautstärke nicht am Verstärker regeln kannst. 

Was aber gehen würde, dein Verstärker hat die möglichkeit den Ton von der Vorstufe abzugreifen, nämlich über die anschlüssen "external Sound Prozessor" damit könntest du weiter die LAutstärke über den Verstärker regeln und der Subwoofer regelt sich mit. 

Hier müstest du beim Ausgang nen Y Kabel nutzen, eins geht in den Subwoofer Verstärker und eines zurück in den Eingang vom HK. 

Ich hoff dir ist aber klar das du zwingend nen Verstärker für den Subwoofer brauchst am besten einen mit Lowpass Filter, wenn er das nicht hat, dann ne Frequenzweiche für die Lautsprecher. 

Mim Autoverstärker wirst du nicht glücklich, da brauchst erstmal nen gescheites netzteil, zweitens ist es totale verschwendung, du wandelst 230V auf 12-14.4V um, in der Endstufe wirds dann wieder umgewandelt auf 40V.

Was ne Frequenzweiche kostet ist abhängig davon wieviel Leistung sie verkraften muss, und welche Flanke sie haben soll, ne 6db flanke ist relativ einfach zu bauen, ne 24db flanke schon nicht mehr, mal so gesagt brauchst du ne 300Watt Frequenzweiche können da gleich mal 50-100€ je nach verwendeten bauteilen flöten gehen, für einen kanal wohlgemerkt. Und dann kommt das problem das du auf gut glück bauen müstest da keinerlei TSP zum berechnen vorhanden sind.
Ne aktive 2 Kanal Stereo Weiche ab 100€ ( allerdings nicht in super berauschender quali ! )
Achja statt aktiver weiche könnte man auch nen Equalizer missbrauchen, allerdings kann man den eben nicht so fein einstellen wie ne aktive weiche die parametrisch ist, auser du hast nen parametrischen EQ aber die sind schweine teuer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2011)

Aber ich brauche doch gar keine FW, du hast doch das eben mit dem extern Prozessor erklärt, oder


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Mai 2011)

darf ich mla ne kurze zwischenfrage stellen?
wenn ihr euch n stereo system aufbauen wolltet und dieses hauptsächlich über den PC ansteuern wolltet, würdet ihr dies analog mit ner soka-stereo verstärker-LS kombi machen oder eher zu der digital graka (HDMI)-AVR-LS kambi machen?
eigentlich spricht ja vieles für die zweite, aber (ohne bisher den test gemacht zu haben) ein stereo verstärker hört sich meistens besser an...und ich muss sagen, dass ich zB den denon PMA-710AE deutlich schöner finde, als die AVR varianten.

wär euch für eure meinung sehr dankbar


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2011)

Natürlich brauchste da auch ne Frequenzweiche, 

Z.b Sound vom HK abgreifen über External prozessor, Y Kabel einmal an den Ausgang vom HK, eins geht in die FQ rein oder in nen EQ, das andere zurück in den HK. Von der FQ oder dem EQ gehts dann in den Subwoofer Verstärker. 

Oder direkt in den Subwoofer verstärker und dafür vor den Lautsprechern ne FQ geschalten, aber das wird wie gesagt schwer weil man keine grundlagen hat jene zu berechnen und zu bauen.

@Nutskul nun kommt drauf an, wie du schon sagst nicht jeder AVR ist Potent im Stereo betrieb, und Stereo Verstärker mit Digital eingang sind selten und teuer, von daher ne gute soundkarte mit guten OPAMPS und aufm Analogen wege zum Verstärker. Ich hab beides ( was aber auch daran liegt das ich musiziere und gern nen MultiEffektgerät mit reinhäng )


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich in jedem Fall eine FQ brauche, dann lasse ich das lieber mit dem Selbstbau, danke aber für eure Tipps


----------



## Caspar (19. Mai 2011)

Für nen Bausatz ists nie zu spät.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2011)

Naja wenn du das nötige kleingeld hast, und spass an der sache hast, machs, wenn du aber nicht genug geld zum "verballern" hast würde ich dir abraten. Das problem ist halt einfach das du keinerlei daten zu den Lautsprecher hast, das endet grad bei anfängern eher in Bastellei und nicht so super ergebnissen, wobei man natürlich auch glück haben kann. Ganz ehrlich so hab ich aber auch angefangen, mit 13 meine ersten lautsprecher bei Conrad gekauft die es im Angebot gab, da waren keinerlei daten dabei, und dann einfach auf gut glück gebaut, nach 4 gehäusen war ich dann halbwegs zufrieden, nach nem halben jahr sind die dann rausgeflogen und ich hab paar Isophon bekommen von meinen dad zum basteln, mit TSP und drum und dran, da wars erste gehäuse schon "perfekt" bis ich mir dann für teuer geld die Visaton gebaut hab die ich dann heute noch hab ( okay im laufe der jahre immer mal wieder verbessert wo es nur geht, ansprüche wachsen mit der zeit *g* )  

Man muss einfach spass dadran haben ( und das nötige equipment und geld )

Mal ne billige Aktive Weiche zum rumspielen 
http://www.thomann.de/de/behringer_cx2310_super-x_pro.htm

oder sowas 
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...edium=seosite&utm_campaign=link&WT.mc_id=epro


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit, die FQs aus den Komplettboxen zu bekommen...
Bringt mir das was ?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2011)

Is schonmal besser als garnix, aber gut möglich das die relativ hoch abgestimmt sind, d.h der Subwoofer ortbar ist und zuviel oberbass abbekommt. Wie schon gesagt, das wird halt gebastel.


----------



## 4clocker (19. Mai 2011)

> Z.b Sound vom HK abgreifen über External prozessor, Y Kabel einmal an  den Ausgang vom HK, eins geht in die FQ rein oder in nen EQ, das andere  zurück in den HK. Von der FQ oder dem EQ gehts dann in den Subwoofer  Verstärker.


Kann man nicht einfach vom External Rrocessor in eine Subendstufe gehen

Oder wäre es zu einfach eine normale Subendstufe mit High Level eingängen zu benutzen? 

http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/verst.htm

Frequenzweiche und so n Mist erst zu basteln ist doch völlig fürs Klo wenn man es auch einfach machen kann.
Der alte Harman schafft es doch eh nichtmehr die zwei 38er noch mit durch zu ziehen


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2011)

Von Highlevel eingängen halt ich eigentlich garnix, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. 

Klar würds auch mit so nem Detonation Modul gehen, da kann man auch durchschleifen vollkommen korrekt.

Das es mit frequenzweiche bauen suboptimal ist hab ich bereits geschrieben, vorallem weil passive FQ für Subwoofer mit dampf relativ teuer werden, ich hab bei meinen subs auch keine Passive FQ ( ausgenommen bei meinen Infinitys weil da eine dabei war, wiegt aber auch bisl über 2kg das gute stück )


----------



## 4clocker (19. Mai 2011)

Bei den heutigen Kupfer Preisen kostet eine Spule für die Weiche schon mehr als einer von der 38ern 
Ich würde es mal mit den High Level probieren. Wer weis, vielleicht kauft sich Johnny ja in absehbarer Zeit einen Receiver mit Subout


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2011)

Wisst ihr was mir in lezter zeit hier richtig aufn Senkel geht ? Immer wenn jemand nach Boxen oder ner Anlage für 100-200€ fragt dieses gelaber, kauf die Kopfhörer die klingen besser.....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Mai 2011)

Das geht nicht nur dir auf den Senkel


----------



## PEG96 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das gefühl, dass eine Person sich dafür schon Makros angelegt hat. Wer das ist, lasse ich in Höflickeit mal offen.


----------



## nyso (22. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde ja, dass beides seine Vorteile hat.

TDU2 spiele ich z.B. mit Kopfhörern, genau wie die anderen Spiele. Die kommen da, besonders abends, einfach besser. Musik und Filme machen aber mit den Boxen mehr Spaß.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Ich habe das gefühl, dass eine Person sich dafür schon Makros angelegt hat. Wer das ist, lasse ich in Höflickeit mal offen.


 
Ach, du meinst Madz ?


----------



## Caspar (22. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja, dass beides seine Vorteile hat.
> 
> TDU2 spiele ich z.B. mit Kopfhörern, genau wie die anderen Spiele. Die kommen da, besonders abends, einfach besser. Musik und Filme machen aber mit den Boxen mehr Spaß.



Jup, gerade für die Abendstunden keine schlechte Sache. Ich bevorzuge allerdings auch Lautsprecher und wenn der Nachbar kommt, na dann muss ich halt mal die Kopfhörer rauskramen. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich denke wir wissen alle wer gemeint ist  Fakt ist einfach das es nervt jedem nen Kopfhörer aufzuschwätzen. 
Da könnt ich genauso sagen, spar auf 500€, das bringt den fragesteller auch nicht weiter wenn er nach Boxen im unteren preisbereich sucht. Das hat schon leichten AKG Fanboy Charakter ( man möge mir verzeihen ) 

Klar nicht jeder hat die möglichkeit Abends oder Nachts die Anlage voll aufzudrehen im in den genuss lauter Musik zu kommen, aber nicht jeder will das überhaupt wenn er nach 100-200€ Lautsprechern fragt. Ich denke die Fragesteller sind sich dessen schon bewust wenn sie Abends keine laute Musik hören können das nen KH ne alternative wär und fragen dann dementsprechend nach einem KH.  

Und diese Aussage nen 200€ KH klingt besser als 200€ Boxen ...... nur weil demjenigen seine Nuberts nicht besser klingen "angeblich". Was ja auch nur ne subjektive wahrnehmung ist die sich von Mensch zu Mensch unterscheidet.


----------



## Caspar (22. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte meinem Frauchen paar günstige TV-Lautsprecher (gebrauchte Victa 300) besorgen. Dazu diesen Verstärker: Scythe Kama Bay AMP Kro (SDA-1100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Die Dinger sollen für den Preis echt okay sein und im Vergleich zu ihrer jetzigen Anlage wäre das mehr als nur ein deutlicher Fortschritt. Was haltet ihr davon? Der Mini-Verstärker soll auch garnicht so schlimm sein, wie es den Anschein hat. Ich teste das auf jeden Fall mal. Vielleicht ist das auch eine Überlegung als Empfehlung für günstige PC Lautsprecher Wert. Ich war auch schon am überlegen ob ich mein kürzlich verschiedenes Edifier s550 auf diese Weise ersetze, habe mich aber dagegen entschieden, da die Needles zwar (fürs Hören am PC) nicht optimal stehen, bis zur neuen Wohnung aber auch dafür ausreichen. Sind ja auch toll.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2011)

Der Scythe-Amp ist inordnung für sein Geld und das Bauformat. Allerdings sollten die Lautsprecher einen gewissen Wirkungsgrad mitbringen .


----------



## Caspar (22. Mai 2011)

Die Victas sind mit, ich glaube um die 90db, echt okay. Ausserdem hört sie eh nur Zimmerlautstärke.  Du hattest auch schon alles in den Fingern wa?  Danke, da kann ich ja beruhigt zugreifen.


----------



## iceman650 (22. Mai 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Und diese Aussage nen 200€ KH klingt besser als 200€ Boxen ...... nur  weil demjenigen seine Nuberts nicht besser klingen "angeblich". Was ja  auch nur ne subjektive wahrnehmung ist die sich von Mensch zu Mensch  unterscheidet.


Was ich widerum bestätigen würde, auch wenn ich nicht jedem Kopfhörer aufschwätzen würde^^.
Zumindest mein persönlicher Eindruck mit mehreren Kopfhörern (Senn HD600, Senn HD650, Beyer DT880, Beyer DT990, AKG K701) und Lautsprechern (u.a. mehrere Modelle von Dali, Dynaudio und KEF) in einem Raum. Erst Modelle um 700-800€ konnten mmn den jeweils klanglich ähnlichen Kopfhörer (max 300€) übertrumpfen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Mai 2011)

Dabei wird aber auch oft vergessen, dass ein Lautsprecher klanglich immer die Summe aus Lautsprecher+Raumakustik ist. Ein Lautsprecher bietet einen völlig anderen Klangeindruck als ein Kopfhörer (Stichwort Crossfeed, frühe Reflexionen)
Einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher find ich daher irgendwie unpassend. Bei mir existiert beides gleichberechtigt und je nach dem wie ich Musik hören will nutze ich entweder Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer. Aber eine echte Alternative zu meinen Q603ern ist mein K701 nicht, auch wenn er feiner auflöst, Musik wirkt mit einem Kopfhörer einfach anders.


----------



## iceman650 (22. Mai 2011)

... was ich eindeutig bejahen muss.
Auch wenn meine Beyer DT880 in Sachen Bassqualität, Stimmwiedergabe und Höhenauflösung meinen Infinity Reference 31i nicht unbedingt viel Luft zum atmen lassen (=besser sind), muss es manchmal einfach per Lautsprecher sein. Trotzdem höre ich einfach wegen oben genannten Punkten 90% meiner Musik über Kopfhörer.

Nächste Woche will ich meine Lautsprecher umstellen, dann könnten sie frei stehen und ich könnte ein Stereodreieck mit 3m Kantenlänge bilden. Jedoch sitze ich dann unter einer Dachschräge. Wie wirkt sich das auf die Ramakustik aus und wie kann ich das möglichst unterbinden? 

Mfg, ice


----------



## daeliks (22. Mai 2011)

deleted


----------



## iceman650 (22. Mai 2011)

Lass mich raten, du hast keinen Blindtest gemacht? 
Übrigens finde ich es absolut geil zu schreiben, was man für Kabel hat, aber nicht, was für Lautsprecher und was für einen Verstärker 

Mfg, ice


----------



## daeliks (22. Mai 2011)

deleted


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2011)

Wozu schreibst du was du doch für nen geiles Lautsprecher Kabel hast, was nichtmal irgendwas bringt auser nen loch in Geldbeutel zu erzeugen.


----------



## daeliks (22. Mai 2011)

deleted


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2011)

Is klar, wenn du auf so ne Diskussion nichtmal eingehen willst und felsenfest der behauptung bist das dir nen 8meter 400€ Lautsprecherkabel nen mega super besseren klang bringt dann bleib bei deinem glauben  Ich hoff nur das die user mit wenig bis keine erfahrung nicht auf den trichter kommen sich nen mega kabel zu holen in der erwartung das 100€ boxen dann klingen wie 1000€ boxen *g*


----------



## daeliks (22. Mai 2011)

deleted


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2011)

Das gleiche gillt für deine Kabel und demnoch hast du diese genannt was total unnütz ist


----------



## daeliks (22. Mai 2011)

deleted


----------



## sinthor4s (22. Mai 2011)

Mal davon abgesehen machen Posts über Kabel keinen Sinn da es niemanden hier gibt, der eine Anlage besitzt bei der sich dieser angeblich nuacierte Unterschied erkennen lässt.
Selbst wenn Kabel den Klang verändern sollten (wobei niemand bestreiten wird das sich das nach Schwachsinn anhört), interessiert das nur Leute die extrem teure Anlagen haben.

Aber eine Sache muss man den Kabeln zu Gute halten: Ab ca.10€ haben sie mitunter sehr gute Stecker und sitzen schön fest ind den Anschlüssen


----------



## daeliks (22. Mai 2011)

deleted


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2011)

Klar sind kabel wichtig ohne die wird kein Ton übertragen, zum rest lassen wir das einfach mal so stehen, soll sich jeder nen urteil drüber bilden


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Mai 2011)

da es im autothread iwie untergegangen ist, kann mir hier jemand koax autolautsprecher 13cm für bis zu 100€ empfehlen?
Am besten eine aus diesem shop hier   ARS24 Caraudio - Versand
Ich dachte entwedder an die Hifonics TX-52 Titan oder die  		German Maestro ALPHA AC 5008
Danke für eure empfehlungen


----------



## PEG96 (23. Mai 2011)

Was meint ihr, wie sich ein ipad oder sonstige tablet pc's an meinem Verstärker gegen einen normalen 200€ CD-Player schlagen?
Kann ich so einen Tablet Pc überhaupt anschließen, ohne das der Technics kaputt geht?


----------



## Lee (23. Mai 2011)

Du kannst über den Dockconnector ein Line Out Signal bekommen. Allerdings wird der CD Player ziemlich sicher besser klingen.


----------



## PEG96 (23. Mai 2011)

Ist der Unterschied denn groß?
Oder nur so ein Unterschied wie von einer Xonar DS auf DX oder deutlich größer?


----------



## Bier (23. Mai 2011)

*@evosociety: *Warum hast du den Loudnessknopf überhaupt reingedrückt? Istr ja schon fast ne Schande bei den Lautsprechern


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Mai 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> da es im autothread iwie untergegangen ist, kann mir hier jemand koax autolautsprecher 13cm für bis zu 100€ empfehlen?
> Am besten eine aus diesem shop hier   ARS24 Caraudio - Versand
> Ich dachte entwedder an die Hifonics TX-52 Titan oder die          German Maestro ALPHA AC 5008
> Danke für eure empfehlungen


 
ARS24 Caraudio - Versand - AUDIO SYSTEM MX 130 PLUS MX130PLUS 

Coax würd ich nicht nehmen, ich denke mal das System soll vorn verbaut werden, die Lautsprecher liegen meist viel zu tief um von dem Hochtöner irgendwas zu haben, wenn man nen 2 wege System nimmt und den Hochtöner an den Spiegeldreiecken verbaut hast du nen viel besseren klang und ne bessere bühnendarstellung. Daher dieses System 
ARS24 Caraudio - Versand - AUDIO SYSTEM MX 130 PLUS MX130PLUS


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> *@evosociety: *Warum hast du den Loudnessknopf überhaupt reingedrückt? Istr ja schon fast ne Schande bei den Lautsprechern


 
Genau, die Lösung ist den Loudnessknopf nicht zu nutzen! Ist ja ne Vergewaltigung...


----------



## Caspar (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir heue mal Mini-Verstärker angesehen. Erst ab 70€ kommt man aus der Plastebomberzone raus. Die Scythe AMPs gibts kaum noch und sie hatten zu wenige Anschlüsse für das, was mein Frauchen machen möchte. (Sonst garantiert toll!! Ist schließlich auch kein Kunststoff. ^^) Jetzt gibts bei Ebay allerdings RENKFORCE E-SA9 Verstärker für 40-50€, die sie Qualitativ für den Preis echt okay. Die Dynavox MT-50 sind auch in Ordnung. Alles Andere war mir wie gesagt zu plastisch, aber gut, ich bin ja auch was haptisch leckeres gewohnt.  Die Heco Victa sind für ihre 58€ auch erstklassig, wer hätte gedacht, dass man für 100€ wirklich ALLES (neu / B-Ware) bekommt. Der Klang ist auch deutlich besser als... ich muss ja nicht weiterreden.  Da kann ich mich demnächst aufs Filmegucken bei Frauchen freuen... genug Platz für nen 32" TV ist auch noch. (Die 22 sind okay, war mein erster TV, jetzt hat selbst der Monitor 27" aber naja, er erfüllt seinen Zweck. )


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (23. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist guter Sound wie ein gutes Steak. Setz es mir vor und ich werde es nicht zu würdigen wissen. 

Das einzige dass mich stört sind rauschende Boxen. Wie schauts da eigentlich mit den USB Boxen aus (ggf mit integrierter Soundkarte)... Gibts da kein/kaum Rauschen?

Eigentlich sind da ja schon Kabel und MB-Anschluss als Störquelle ausgeschlossen


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> ARS24 Caraudio - Versand - AUDIO SYSTEM MX 130 PLUS MX130PLUS
> 
> Coax würd ich nicht nehmen, ich denke mal das System soll vorn verbaut werden, die Lautsprecher liegen meist viel zu tief um von dem Hochtöner irgendwas zu haben, wenn man nen 2 wege System nimmt und den Hochtöner an den Spiegeldreiecken verbaut hast du nen viel besseren klang und ne bessere bühnendarstellung. Daher dieses System
> ARS24 Caraudio - Versand - AUDIO SYSTEM MX 130 PLUS MX130PLUS


 OK, wusst ich nicht ^^
Das system wird in nen 106er Peugeot verbaut, also in die 2 vordertüren.
Wie wird dieses 2-wege-system dann verkabelt bzw an das autoradio angeschlossen? Ist das komplizierter als bei nem koax? Ich muss dann ja noch zusätzliche kabel verlegen, die für die hochtöner, und dazu die komplette innenverkleidung ausbauen oder? und wie werden die hochtöner befestigt?
Soll später halt nich nach Bastelbude aussehen


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2011)

Das verkabeln ist ganz einfach,  Kabel vom Hochtöner wird mit Kabel vom Mitteltieftöner paralel zusammengemacht, also Kabel HT + und - zusammen mit Kabel MT + und - ans Autoradio anklemmen. 

Ja du müstest wohl die Türpappen abbauen, aber das ist relativ easy, allerdings, wenn du Innenverstellbare Seitenspiegel hast, dann wird das eh blöd, dann ist kein platz in den Spiegeldreiecken. Dann würd ich alternativ mal schauen ob die in der A Säule unterbekommst, so ziemlich auf ohrhöhe. Befestigen kannst die entweder mit kleinen schräubchen, oder du besorgst dir gutes Doppelseitiges klebeband ( allerdings könnte billiges im Sommer weich werden und die dinger abfallen, muss aber nicht )


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

hmm gut ich hab mal geschaut, die innenverkleidung hab ich gerade asubauen wollen, allerdings bekomm ich sie nicht ganz ab. Aber ich könnte sie ein wenig anheben und die kabel unterklemmen. Ich muss jetzt nochmal nachmessen zwecks der tiefe, obwohl die orilautsprecher schon 50mm hoch sind, das dürfte dann kein problem sein. Ich mess jetzt mal ab wie groß die fläche ist im dreieck.
Melde mich dann nochmal wies mit den platzverhätnissen aussieht 

P.S.: Könnte ich die HT auch mit 2-komponenten-kleb verkleben?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2011)

Klar kannst auch kleben mit kleber, auch kein problem. Die HT sitzen eh in ner art schale drinne die erst verschaubt, verklebt wird, und da wird der eigentliche HT reingeklippst in der Regel.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

ok danke 
und in diesem kabel von den audiosystem-HTs ist auch so ein Hochtonschutz drin oder?
Ich höre zwar eh nie laut musik, aber ich könnte schon auch mal n bisschen aufdrehen ohne dass was passiert oder? Endstufe brauche ich keine?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2011)

Da ist ne "frequenzweiche" drinne, im Kabel, wenn mal hier schaust, das ist das schwarze da am Kabel http://www.ars24.com/images/product_images/popup_images/image_MX130PLUS_1.jpg

Jop aufdrehen kannste, Endstufe brauchst keine zwingend, würde halt um einiges besser klingen mit ner Endstufe, aber das erstmal nicht so wichtig das du zwingend eine bräuchtest, du wirst es nur merken das ab ner gewissen lautstärke wohl das Autoradio schlapp macht bzw nicht so sauber klingt. Aber das haste immer liegt an den Verstärkern im Autoradio.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

gut, ich hab grad nochmal schnell nachgemessen. ALso die woofer passen auf jeden fall rein, hab ne tiefe über 70mm.
Wenn die HT noch breiter als 50mm und höher als 45mm sind, dann passen sie auch ins spiegeldreieck.
Von dem her sollte es eigentlich passen
Die lautsprecher sind schon gut oder, besser als die ori-peugeot-teile sollten sie ja auf jeden fall sein ^^
Radio wird ein Pioneer DEH-6300S, das sollte ja ausreichen um die 2 lautsprecher (hinten hab ich keine) auf normaler lautstärke ausreichend zu befeuern?!


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2011)

ICh sach mal so, in dem preisbereich sind die lautsprecher sehr gut, sonst hätt ich sie nicht empfohlen  Also passt schon für um die 100€ und besser als Original werden sie auf jeden fall sein. 

Das Radio sollte auch ausreichen um die zu befeuern, nur wie gesagt wenn den klang irgendwann mal ricchtig ausreizen willst, kaufst dir noch ne kleine endstufe irgendwann mal dazu, aber das ist kein muss, sondern nur ne option für besseren klang


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

also gut, dann bestell ich das mal so. Die lautsprecher werden ja paarweise verkauft, da steht mal "1 paar", also insgesamt 2 woofer und 2 HTs oder seh ich das falsch?^^
Noch ne frage ob du mir da bescheid sagen kannst: normal ist das minuskabel ja schwarz und das pluskabel rot. Nun sind bei mir die LS-Kabel aber grün und rosa, weisst du welches da jetzt plus und welches minus ist?
Danke für deine hilfe


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2011)

Korrekt, sind ein paar lautsprecher, also von jedem 2 stück.

Hm die Farbbelegung vom Peugot kenn ich jetz nicht auswendig, aber achte mal drauf, bei den Original Speaker sollte zumindest irgendwo plus makiert sein, dann siehst du ja welche Farbe an den pluspol vom Lautsprecher geht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

Die LS wurden mit nem stecker angeschlossen der nur in einer stelle reinging, plus stand nirgends drauf. Ich weiss nicht ob das was damit zu tun hat, aber an einem pol steht "1", am anderen "2". Zur not krieg ich das schon iwie raus, das sollte das kleinste problem sein ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2011)

Hab grad gelesen das es da kein einheitsbrei gibt beim Peugot, holst das Autoradio raus und schaust am Stecker, da sollte man es am einfachsten erkennen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

Das problem ist ja dass das auto gar kein autoradio drinhatte als ich es gekauft habe ^^ aber egal das krieg ich schon raus, zur not mess ichs halt nach 
Wie ist das eigentlich mit der türdämmung, ich habe grad gesehen dass man da so Dämmfleece kaufen kann. Brauch ich das? In meiner tür ist schon so was ähnliches dirn, halt nur n bisschen^^ Kann ich da auch styropor für nehmen, also dass ich die türe teilweise mit styropor ausklebe? davon hätt ich nämlich genug rumliegen


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2011)

oha, hat das ding schon nen genormten stecker gehabt oder hast den basteln müssen, dann solltest doch erst recht easy am Autoradio sehen was du wo angeklemmt hast. 

Ja tür dämmen, also eigentlich sollte man das schon machen, allerdings nicht mit Styropor oder flies, in der regel am besten mit Bitumen Matten, das hat den hintergrund damits blech nicht so heftig vibriert, aber dazu must du in der tat die komplette verkleidung abbauen, und evt noch mehr. Ist ne saumässige arbeit, aber klang verbessert sich schon, ist aber die frage obs wirklich notwendig ist wenn du nur übers Autoradio die speaker betreibst. 
Das fleece hat wiederum ne andere eigenschaft, das gaugelt dem Lautsprecher etwas mehr Volumen vor, das must du probieren ob der klang besser oder schlechter wird wenn du mehr dämmzeug reinstopfst, in der regel verbessert sich der klang aber schon etwas.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

da sind halt die 2 genormten stecker, und der antennenstecker die man hinten an die radios anschliessen muss. Ich geh davon aus dass schon ein radio drin war, aber der verkäufer es rausgenommen hat.
Da sollte ja beim radio ein verdrahtungsplan dabei sein, dann prüf ich die kabel damit  UNd so ne styroporschicht hau ich einfach mal rein ^^


----------



## Bier (24. Mai 2011)

Eine Frage:
Kann bei digitaler Verbindung Clipping entstehen, wenn das Inputsignal zum AVR zu ''stark'' (kann man das so nennen?) ist, oder geht das nur bei analoger Verbindung?


----------



## iceman650 (24. Mai 2011)

Wie sollte es denn?
Verbiegen sich die Nullen und Einsen bzw. werden sie durcheinandergewirbelt?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (24. Mai 2011)

Ich habs mir schon fast gedacht, aber bevor was kaputt geht..


----------



## hydro (24. Mai 2011)

Clipping kann trotzdem durch zu hoher Verstärkung durch die Endstufe entstehen.


----------



## Bier (24. Mai 2011)

Ja das weiß ich auch. Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht, einfach das Inputsignal zu erhöhen, damit ich den AVR nicht so weit aufdrehen muss.


----------



## iceman650 (24. Mai 2011)

Der Verstärker muss ja trotzdem die selbe Leistung bringen. Ob da nun viel oder wenig am Digitalen Eingang reinkommt 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (24. Mai 2011)

Weil bei analoger Verbindunf kann ja auch durch ein zu hohes Inputsignal Clipping entstehen, aber ich glaube das hat mit der elektrischen Spannung zu tun oder?


----------



## sipsap (24. Mai 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Weil bei analoger Verbindunf kann ja auch durch ein zu hohes Inputsignal Clipping entstehen, aber ich glaube das hat mit der elektrischen Spannung zu tun oder?



japp. lichtintensität kann man ja nicht übersteuern


----------



## Bier (24. Mai 2011)

Okay aber kann ja auch elektrisch, also Coaxial sein


----------



## Bu11et (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Leuts, 

hab da mal ne Frage. Unzwar hab ich mir jetzt zum testen das AKG GHS 1 und das Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME geholt. Beide Headsets haben da so ihre guten und schlechten Seiten. 
Jetzt ist mir beim Sennheiser aufgefallen, dass ich die Lautstärke komplett runtergedreht hab und trotzdem alles in normaler Lautstärke höre. Normalerweise höre ich bei 1/3 der Lautstärker. Wenn ich allerdings beim Sennheisern auf 1/3 aufdrehe ist die Lautstärke schon fast unerträglich . Weiß einer woran das liegt? Ist das ein Bug seitens Sennheiser?


----------



## iceman650 (24. Mai 2011)

Warum sollte das ein Bug sein?
Machs halt leiser am Rechner.
Das Teil braucht einfach nicht viel Saft.
BTW: Bestell mal einen AKG K530 +  Ansteckmikro dazu, sollte noch was draufsetzen können 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bu11et (24. Mai 2011)

Das musst mir mal erklären . Warum hat das jetzt was mit dem Stromverbrauch zutun? Bei anderen Headsets (mein altes ist das Creative Fatality und jetzt beim AKG) kamm sowas nicht vor. Ist mir auch sonst nicht bekannt. wenn ich die Lautstärke runter drehe, dann wil ichs halt leiser machen und nicht auch noch extra beim PC was einstellen müssen.


----------



## iceman650 (24. Mai 2011)

Es gibt eben Kopfhörer, die brauchen für eine bestimmte Lautstärke viel Strom, andere wenig.
Und wenn du im Windows die Lautstärke auf 30 hast und es zu laut ist, macht man es eben auf 20 oder weniger.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bu11et (25. Mai 2011)

Ne ne die Lautstärke im Windows ist immer auf 100 %. Ich mein die Regler am Headset, da dreh ich normalerweise bis zu 1/3 auf. Aber eigentlich kenn ich das nur so, dass wenn man halt am Regler die Lautstärke ganz runterdreht, dann darf haltt nichts mehr zu hören sein. Mich würd gern interessieren, ob das bei allen 360er Modelen so ist .


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Mai 2011)

Möglicherweise... Der Dregregler ist wahrscheinlich nur ein regelbarer Widerstand der bei maximalem Widerstand ergo geringster Lautsärke trotzdem noch so viel durchlässt das du was hörst.

Schraub einfach den Windows-Sound auf 50% und dann solltest du besser mit dem Drehregler klarkommen.


----------



## Bu11et (25. Mai 2011)

Hmm bleibt dann wohl nichts anders übrig...


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2011)

Ich erkläre dem Loudness-War jetzt mal den Krieg .


----------



## iceman650 (25. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, die Aufnahme ist super, aber was du aufgenommen hast nicht. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Mai 2011)

Hier produziert nicht zufällig jemand elektronische Musik?

Gute Qualität, lasse ich mir auch was kosten.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2011)

Nee, ist ne Aufnahme von unserer Schulbigband . Wenn du mal reinhören möchtest komm mal wieder ICQ on .


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Mai 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Aufnahme ist super, aber was du aufgenommen hast nicht.



Meinst du nicht das jeder selbst entscheiden sollte was gute Musik ausmacht?
Obwohl Lautsprecher und die ganze Anlage schon stark subjektiv sind, gegen den individuellen Musikgeschmack
der Menschen wirkt das ganze fast schon objektiv und aufgeklärt


----------



## iceman650 (25. Mai 2011)

Es ist ein Orchester, wo man Verspieler und auch stilistisch ungünstige Sachen feststellen kann. 
Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Musik nie "schlecht" ist, sondern nur eventuell unpassend (für die Person oder den Zeitpunkt)

Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Orchester, wo man Verspieler und auch stilistisch ungünstige Sachen feststellen kann.
> Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Musik nie "schlecht" ist, sondern nur eventuell unpassend (für die Person oder den Zeitpunkt)
> 
> Mfg, ice


 

Also es gibt schon arg grausige Sachen


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hier produziert nicht zufällig jemand elektronische Musik?
> 
> Gute Qualität, lasse ich mir auch was kosten.


 
Herbboy macht(e?) manchmal was. Obs gut ist sollen andere beurteilen, bin kein Elektro Fan.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2011)

@Pokerclock
Elektrische Musik, joar mach ich mehr oder weniger  Ich mach ne art Liveact, also keine fertigen songs als arrangment, sondern teilstücke die ich nach herzenslaune mixe oder in meinen DJ sets verarbeite, ich probier hier so weit wie möglich auf reine Hardware auszuweichen und so wenig wie möglich mit Software zu machen, dazu dienen mir paar Drumcomputer, Sampler&Multieffektgerät, nen Synthesizer, paar VST Plugins, Ableton. 

Wieso fragste ?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Mai 2011)

Interesse. Gute Qualität ist schwer zu finden und manchmal entdeckt man eine Perle im Untergrund.

Hörprobe?


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

Evtl. hier was bei?
Oder hier?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2011)

Wird schwierig, wie gesagt ich mach das meiste mit Hardware Geräten und nicht übern PC, momentan fehlt mir nen zweiter gescheiter Rechner zum Recorden, bzw ne gescheite Soundkarte mit der man gut aufnehmen kann. Eigentlich hatt ich mir für sowas nen Mac zugelegt aber ....., Das einzigste was ich aufm Rechner hab bzw vom Sampler runterladen kann sind eben so bruchstücke, Drumloops, Synthi Loops usw, die sind meist nur paar sekunden lang. Irgendwo hat ich mal was rumschwirren aber das ist eher düsteres Ambient


----------



## hydro (25. Mai 2011)

> Interesse. Gute Qualität ist schwer zu finden und manchmal entdeckt man eine Perle im Untergrund.


Gerade bei elektronic findet man noch relativ viel gute Qualität und echte Perlen entdeckt man fast nur im Untergrund! 

Elektro - HIFI-FORUM
In dem Was hört ihr gerade Thread und Lieblingsscheibe findet sich öfters mal was gutes!


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hatt vor einiger zeit hier schonmal was gepostet, das ist gute 12 jahre alt jetz, waren so die anfänge mit nem kumpel zusammen, das mit dem Video hab ich aber nix zu tun, das hat mein kumpel damals mit seinen jungs erstellt. 

Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting 

Aber all zu gute quali war das noch nicht, war halt mit einfachsten mitteln gemacht, damals hatte man halt noch nich so viel geld *ggg*


----------



## Caspar (26. Mai 2011)

Gestern Abend haben wir mal die Hecos und den Mini-Verstärker getestet. Ist wesentlich besser als ihr Plastiksperrmüll von vorher, also nur zu empfehlen.  Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Klinkeanschluss, egal wo, Schuld an dem Rauschen / Brummen ist. Ich werde jetzt mal einen Filter dazwischen basteln, mal sehen obs dann besser wird.  Der Tiefgang ist für sie, wie vermutet, auseichend. Sie hatte schon Angst das die Nachbarn was hören. Ich würde mir die Hecos so auch an den PC stellen... aber ich bin ja leider schon bedient...  

Jetzt fehlt nurnoch ein Mini-Tuner, dann dürfte sie wirklich glücklich sein.


----------



## sipsap (26. Mai 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern Abend haben wir mal die Hecos und den Mini-Verstärker getestet. Ist wesentlich besser als ihr Plastiksperrmüll von vorher, also nur zu empfehlen.  Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Klinkeanschluss, egal wo, Schuld an dem Rauschen / Brummen ist. Ich werde jetzt mal einen Filter dazwischen basteln, mal sehen obs dann besser wird.  Der Tiefgang ist für sie, wie vermutet, auseichend. Sie hatte schon Angst das die Nachbarn was hören. Ich würde mir die Hecos so auch an den PC stellen... aber ich bin ja leider schon bedient...
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nurnoch ein Mini-Tuner, dann dürfte sie wirklich glücklich sein.



Welchen miniamp hast du nochmal genommen ?


----------



## Caspar (26. Mai 2011)

Einen Renkforce E-SA9, den gibts aktuell bei Ebay recht günstig. (40€ inkl. Versand) Die Dynavox MT-50 sind auch okay, gibts aber gerade nicht so günstig.   Das Brummen tritt auch an meinem PC mit einem Akai 1135 und anderen Lautsprechern auf. Ich gehe jetzt mal Brummfilter holen. Hat noch jemand eine andere Idee?

Edit: Nochn Hinweis, viel mehr würde ich für die Verstärker auch nicht ausgeben wollen... dann lieber nen großen "alten". Für die Zwecke reicht er aber aus und das Format spricht für sich! Das Ding wird auch richtig heiß, also sollte auf keinen Fall etwas drauf stehen. (Was ja sowieso nicht zu empfehlen ist.)


----------



## King_Sony (27. Mai 2011)

Kann man mit Kinolautsprechern eig. auch PC spielen, oder ist eher zu Studioboxen(mit denen ich dann Spiele und Film gucken werde) zu raten?

LG Sony


----------



## Caspar (27. Mai 2011)

Natürlich geht das! Es kommt allerdings auch auf die Entfernung an, in der die Lautsprecher stehen. Du meinst vermutlich Nahfeldmonitore und nicht Studiolautsprecher. Grundsätzlich würde ich aber die Kino-LS einfachen Nahfeldern vorziehen... im Notfall musste den Raum optimieren / Stellplatz des Schreibtisches verändern.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2011)

Summertimeblues Abmischung Rockband Peine Ratsgymnasium by marcleber on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Was sagt ihr? Für Instrumente und Gesang bin ich nicht verantwortlich. Nur rein für das technische (Aufnahme, Mix, ...).
PS: Nicht wundern, der Bassist war schneller im Hochladen als ich^^


----------



## sinthor4s (29. Mai 2011)

Hört sich doch ganz gut an. Vielleicht hätten die Stimmen noch unglaublich winzigen Tick lauter sein können im Vergleich zu den Instrumenten aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Caspar (30. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das Liedchen auch toll. 

Mein Frauchen hat gestern einen Akai 1175 ersteigert... ich glaube ich werde Sammler.  Der hat ordentlich Power und wird mein nächstes Bastelprojekt befeuern.  Bilder folgen.


----------



## Bier (30. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Flac Speicherung mit EAC.
Da bei der zusätzlichen Kommandozeilen Option habe ich verschiedene Beispiele im Internet gefunden.
Z.B. die hier:
-5 -T "Artist=%a" -T "Title=%t" -T "Album=%g" -T "Date=%y" -T "Tracknumber=%n" -T "Genre=%m" %s -o %d
Jetzt steht da, dass ich die -5 durch eine beliebeige Zahl von -8 bis 0 ersetzen kann.
Infifern gibt es da Unterschiede und was ist empfehlenswert?
Ich hoffe die Frage ist einigermaßen verständlich


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Mai 2011)

Die Zahl gibt den Grad der Komprimierung an. Je kleiner die Zahl, desto weniger wird komprimiert. Das hat aber keinen qualitativen Unterschied. Eine starke Komprimierung braucht nur länger beim En- und Decoden. Soll heißen, eine starke Komprimierung braucht beim Rippen der CDs länger und verbraucht beim Hören der Musik mehr Leistung. Wert größer 5 bringen aber kaum noch einen Vorteil bzgl. der Dateigröße, brauchen dabei aber unverhältnismäßig länger bei der Kompression.


----------



## Bier (30. Mai 2011)

Okay dann belass ich es bei -5.
Noch mal zu dem ABX Tool für Foobar; ich konnte keinen Unterschied zwischen 192 kb/s MP3 und Flac feststellen
Hab das aktuelle Album von J.Lo genommen. Ich werd es die Tage noch mal mit anderen CD's versuchen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Mai 2011)

War bei mir ähnlich, bei 192kbit/s LAME konnte ich nurnoch sporadisch minimale Unterschiede feststellen, da hatte ich noch eine Erkennungsrate von 7/10, also 70%. Bei Lame VBR -V2 hatte sich das dannauf 40-50%  eingependelt, war also reines Raten. Getestet hatte ich damals mit Brothers in Arms von den Dire Straits.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute, ich hatte ja Geburtstag und jetzt habe ich wieder ein bisl Money 

Möchte nun endlich mir eine neue Anlage für meinen PC kaufen 
Als erstest habe ich an ein Receiver gedacht, den ich digital anschließen möchte, um mir die SoKa zu "sparen" 
Ich wollte eig nur gebraucht kaufen...

Welchen Receiver könnt ihr mir da empfehlen ?

Ich habe spontan an die Denon AVR-19xx-Reihe gedacht


----------



## Caspar (31. Mai 2011)

Die Denons sind gut, auch was die Verarbeitung betrifft. Allerdings gibts aktuell Onkyos gelegentlich sehr günstig, beispielsweise den 508 für um die 220€. Suchergebnisse » myDealZ.de


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Mai 2011)

Den habe ich auch schon gesehen, mir gefällt das Design der Onkyo-Receiver leider nicht so gut 

Gibt es i-einen bestimmten Denon, den er mir empfehlen könnt ?
Das Wichtigste ist, dass er einen Sub-Out hat und eben einen Digital-In 
HDMI-Ein- oder Ausgänge sind nicht nötig.


----------



## hydro (31. Mai 2011)

Im hifi forum ist eine uebersicht der aktuellen avrs. Die xx11 denons sind nicht wirklich empfehlenswert, dann eher die xx09 geraete.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Mai 2011)

Warum ist denn die xx11-Serie nicht empfehlenswert ? 
Käme für mich eh wegen des Preises nicht in Frage...


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

Was bitte soll an den xx11ern schlecht sein?

Ich habe einen 1911, und bin fast rundum zufrieden. Bissl kompliziert die ganzen Einstellungen, ansonsten aber echt top! Besonders der USB-Eingang, spitze!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Mai 2011)

Ich überlege gerade, meinen harman kardon hk 6500 gegen einen denon reciever zu tauschen und den hk 6500 für mein angesprochenes projekt zu benutzen...

Wie siehts aus, ist die Xonar STX rein technisch gesehen schlechter als z. B. ein AVR-1909 von Denon ?


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

Schließ den Denon digital an und gut ist^^ Dann kannst du die STX verkaufen, und dafür bessere Boxen oder whatever kaufen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Mai 2011)

Ja, das würde ich ja auch so machen 

Die Frage ist bloß welche Kombi die besseren Eigenschaften hat ?

1. Xonar STX -> hk 6500 (analog)
2. Denon Receiver (digital)


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

Der 1911 war auf jeden Fall besser als die DX. Der Vergleich zur STX habe ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Mai 2011)

Das wird dir kaum einer beantworten können, weil niemand weis welche DAC´s im Denon verbaut sind.

Mehr als spekulationen sind da nicht zu erwarten


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich die Variante mit dem digitalen Denon-Receiver nehme, dann wären HDMI-in und Out schon wichtig, weil ich ja dann den Multimedia-PC und die XBOX über den Receiver laufen lasse...


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

Guck dir den 1911 einfach genauer an, oder eben vergleichbare Onkyo etc. Der 1911 hat z.B. kaum noch analoge Anschlüsse, fast nur digital.


----------



## hydro (31. Mai 2011)

BERSICHT: Surroundreceiver / AVR 2010, A/V-Receiver/-Verstrker - HIFI-FORUM
da der thread


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

Der Pioneer VSX-920 ließt sich tatsächlich sehr interessant.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juni 2011)

Was mich ein bisschen verwundert ist, dass der AVR-1911 viel weniger Anschlussmöglichkeiten als der AVR-1909 hat und deshalb für mich nicht in Frage kommt 

Gibt es eigentlich einen Receiver mit Phono MC-Eingang ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hydro (1. Juni 2011)

> Phono MC-Eingang


Hast du denn einen MC- Abnehmer?
Kenne keinen AVR mit MC Phono, wenn dann nur MM. Allerdings kann man sich für ~100€ MM/MC Phonos kaufen, die vermutlich sogar besser sind als die integrierten.



> Was mich ein bisschen verwundert ist, dass der AVR-1911 viel weniger Anschlussmöglichkeiten als der AVR-1909


Eigentlich garnicht so verwunderlich, die alten Modelle der 19xx Reihe haben den größeren Geräten die Käufer genommen, was Denon dazu bewegt hat den Unterschied zwischen 19xx und 21xx/23xx größer zu machen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juni 2011)

> Hast du denn einen MC- Abnehmer?



Ja, habe einen MC-Schallplattenspieler 
Wenn das so ist, dann ist ja ein MC-Eingang nicht wichtig.


----------



## Bier (1. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand vielleicht ne gute Empfehlung für einen Audio Converter? Er sollte Flac, MP3 und AAC beherrschen und kostenlos sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juni 2011)

EAC -> Exact Audio Copy


----------



## hydro (1. Juni 2011)

Foobar 2000


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juni 2011)

Foobar2000 ist doch nur ein Player ?


----------



## Bier (1. Juni 2011)

Man kann mit Foobar auch konvertieren, abe das funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht. 
Geht das mit EAC? Ich dachte damit kann man nur CD's auf die Festplatte ziehen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juni 2011)

Jo, kann man 

AudioHQ -> Audiodateien konvertieren, Audio-CDs rippen


----------



## Bier (1. Juni 2011)

Okay danke


----------



## hydro (1. Juni 2011)

> *How do I convert my audio files to another format?*
> 
> Load tracks you want to convert into a playlist, right click, choose  'Convert' from the context menu, click one of sub-options. Converting  functionality requires the Converter component to be installed  ('Optional Features → Tools → Converter' during installation). First  time you convert to some format, you will be asked for a location of a  commandline encoder executable required to encode to that format (unless  relevant executable can be found in your standard paths or in  foobar2000 application directory). Commandline encoders for most audio  formats can be found on RareWares.



Funktioniert bei mir wunderbar und relativ schnell.


----------



## Caspar (1. Juni 2011)

Falls jemand Bedarf hat: Ultima 40 - Teufel

Wenn man sie hauptsächlich für Filme benutzt, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall zuzugreifen.  50% Rabatt dürften ganz gut sein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Juni 2011)

Hui, ist bekannt wie lange das Angebot noch gilt? Bei dem Preis könte man ja direkt mal einen Testkauf machen. 8 Wochen Rückgaberecht hat man ja sowieso.


----------



## Bier (1. Juni 2011)

Falls du sie dir probehalber bestellst, machst du doch sicherlich ein kleines Review oder?


----------



## nyso (1. Juni 2011)

Hm, sind die deutlich besser als meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000?

Sonst würde ich die mal bestellen und Probehören


----------



## hydro (1. Juni 2011)

> Hm, sind die deutlich besser als meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000?


Mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit ja. Die spielen eher so auf Quantum, Victa, GLE, nuBox Niveau. Wenn man den Tests glauben schenken darf. 
Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken einer Quantum 655, aber der Preis macht die Teufel überaus interessant...


----------



## nyso (1. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub dann bestell ich die einfach mal.

Gibts bei nichtgefallen innerhalb der 8 Wochen den vollen Preis zurück? Oder wie regelt Teufel das?

Aber schade das nur die Birke so günstig sind, die hübschen schwarzen sind weiterhin so teuer.


----------



## Bier (1. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hm, sind die deutlich besser als meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000?
> 
> Sonst würde ich die mal bestellen und Probehören


 
Bestellen und probehören kann nie schaden
Für Filme sind die mit Sicherheit besser, bei Musik wär ich mir da nicht so sicher bei dem was ich bis jetzt über Teufelstandlautsprecher gehört habe.

*Edit:*


nyso schrieb:


> Gibts bei nichtgefallen innerhalb der 8 Wochen den vollen Preis zurück? Oder wie regelt Teufel das?


Klar du solltest den vollen Preis zurückbekommen.


----------



## nyso (1. Juni 2011)

Mir geht vor allem darum, dass die Magnat ziemlich bassschwach sind. Das geht mir ordentlich gegen den Strich.

Zumindest von den technischen Daten kann ich da bei den Teufel keinen Vorteil erkennen.

Die Teufel haben hinten vier Anschlüsse?


----------



## Bier (1. Juni 2011)

Auf technische Daten kannst du bei Lautsprechern Schei*en
Die sagen erst mal gar nichts aus.
Die 4 Anschlüsse sind für Bi-Wiring.
Ist aber in diesem Preisbereich total überflüssig (wenn es überhaupt bei sauteuren Anlagen was bringt).


----------



## hydro (1. Juni 2011)

> Zumindest von den technischen Daten kann ich da bei den Teufel keinen Vorteil erkennen.


Das sagt ja auch fast nichts aus.



> dass die Magnat ziemlich bassschwach sind.


Das betrifft eigentlich nur die MS Reihe, die Quantums z.B. sind relativ warm. 

Probehören und selbst entscheiden, aber der Fakt das Teufel in China fertigt und wir super europäische Firmen haben spricht für mich schon dagegen.


----------



## nyso (1. Juni 2011)

Für alle die dieses Angebot auch probehören wollen, ich habe gerade einen 20€ Gutschein entdeckt
Damit ist der Versand von 19,99€ quasi geschenkt^^

KLDF4S9


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2011)

Fertigung in China trifft afaik auch auf KEF und Nubert und bestimmt auch noch ein paar Andere zu.


----------



## nyso (1. Juni 2011)

So, bestellt per Nachnahme 

Mal gucken wann sie ankommen^^


----------



## Caspar (1. Juni 2011)

Bei Musik sollen die Victas und Co noch eins drauf setzen. Die Teuflischen sollen eine Überhöhung im Hochton und Bassbereich haben - also für Filme genau richtig, bei Musik... hm... bestimmt besser als Plastikmüll. Im Notfall gibts ja noch Regler am Verstärker.  Wenn ihr bestellt, würde ich mich auch über eine Meinung freuen! Das Angebot ist wirklich verlockend, mein Bruderherz benötigt welche, die baue ich aber selbst. Nix da Teufel.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2011)

```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Statistics for: ?-Summertime Blues
Number of samples: 8553071
Duration: 2:58
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                 Left              Right

Peak Value:      0.00 dB   ---      0.00 dB   
Avg RMS:       -19.23 dB   ---    -16.53 dB   
DR channel:     14.44 dB   ---     14.03 dB   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Official DR Value: DR14
================================================================================
```

Aufnahme von nem von mir technisch betreuten Konzert gestern . Ist schon komplett bearbeitet und wurde eben im Radio gespielt (SRB; gute Kontakte zum Moderator ).


----------



## hydro (1. Juni 2011)

> Fertigung in China trifft afaik auch auf KEF und Nubert und bestimmt auch noch ein paar Andere zu.


KEF fertigt bis auf die Reference Serie in China. nuBert fertigt in Deutschland, bzw. die Chassis kommen glaube aus Dänemark.
Du hast natürlich recht, es gibt viele die ebenfalls in China bauen lassen, aber es gibt auch genügend die in Dtl. fertigen und die finde ich sollte man eher unterstüzen. Natürlich nur im Rahmen des eigenen Geschmacks


----------



## nyso (1. Juni 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Natürlich nur im Rahmen des eigenen Geschmacks


  und Geldbeutels.


----------



## david430 (1. Juni 2011)

oder man holt sich bei ebay einfach die quantum 557 als b-ware.  habe meine 2 quantums bei ner auktion für insgesamt 200 euro bekommen  und ich kann nur sagen. sowas hab ich noch nicht gehört. sprung von aldi 30 euro boxen zu 500 euro boxen  und ich trau mich nicht mehr als en viertel aufzudrehen, weil sonst der raum bebt  und dieser detailreichtum!!!!


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

So, weiß jemand welche Rockbands noch gut abmischen? 

Also in Richtung AC/DC?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Juni 2011)

Naja, mir fällt spontan noch Volbeat ein


----------



## b0s (2. Juni 2011)

Ich kann nur über die 2010er Platte reden (Beyond Hell Above Heaven), die Abmischung gefällt mir ganz gut, die Dynamic Range ist allerdings Pop-Musik typisch bescheiden (DR5).

Ansonsten aber auf jedenfall das Reinhören wert imho.


Ich hab grad alte Pantera Alben entdeckt, wo ich mich erstmal ordentlich durchhören werde.
Da hört man bei den Aufnahmen noch, dass die Musiker wirklich in einem Raum standen, der Ausmaße hat, Schall reflektiert, etwas Hall hat, eben ein realer Raum ist und darin gespielt haben. Nicht in einem per PC nachträglich abstrahierten Volumen, das nur den Amp/die einzelne Trommel umfasst und danach endet. Die Alben haben btw um die DR12.
Schade dass das mittlerweile sogar bei Szene-Musik oftmals so ist, weil Studiotechnik erschwinglich geworden ist. nur für nen guten Produzent/masterer fehlt das Geld/die Ahnung/der Geschmack


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juni 2011)

Dire Straits


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Juni 2011)

Ja, und zwar die Original-Versionen nicht die remasterten


----------



## GW-Player (3. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> So, weiß jemand welche Rockbands noch gut abmischen?
> 
> Also in Richtung AC/DC?


Metallica kann ich auch noch empfehlen. Aber da nur die frühen Alben. Die letzten Alben waren soundtechnisch ein totaler Reinfall...
Mein Favorit ist das "Black Album"....


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2011)

Jep Nothing Else Matters von der S&M hat ne gute Quali find ich, merkt man besonders gut am Orchester.


----------



## b0s (3. Juni 2011)

Wobei ich das Lied selbst in der original Version deutlich besser finde.
Nicht weil ich das Orchesteralbum nicht mag, das ist großartig, aber bei manchen Liedern gehen durch das Orchester die Feinheiten verloren, die bei nur 4 Musikern so schön sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2011)

Stimmt wohl, mir gefallen aber alle Versionen, die von Apocalyptica find ich auch hübsch, ne kleine herrausforderung für Stereoanlagen was Feinheit und details angeht  Aber das ist eh jedes Streichinstrument wenns gut aufgenommen ist.
Genauso wie bei Blasinstrumenten, merkt man besonders gut bei Carl Orff Carmina Burana, damit kann man anlagen wirklich an ihre grenzen treiben, was Dynamik und Details angeht.


----------



## b0s (3. Juni 2011)

BTW erster Eindruck am 2. Tag K701 hören: sehr fein, sehr detailiert, sehr klar, fast schon kristallin  wobei ich die Höhen nicht als betont bezeichnen würde. Im Vergleich zum HD 595 kommen sie einfach natürlich durch. Ohne Direktvergleich fand ich, dass er einfach detailierter spielt, aber gerade hab ich mal nen direktvergleich gemacht und meine Fresse ist der HD 595er ne Dumpfbacke .

Ne also ernsthaft, man könnte es versuchen zu beschönigen indem man sagt der 595 spielt wärmer, was er zweifelsohne tut, aber ich hab das Gefühl der gesamte Frequenzereich vom Bass bis zu den Mitten ist gepusht, wogegen die Höhen dann abfallen. Und das klingt im direktvergleich ohne zu dick aufzutragen wirklich vollkommen dumpf. Im extremfall (bassiges Lied, höre gerade Trippin' von Godsmack) sogar dröhnig.

bzgl. Bass: Was mir am K701 direkt gefällt ist wie tief er herunterspielen kann. Er spielt selbst sehr tieffrequenten Bass noch klar heraushörbar. Dass dabei natürlich kein Druck mehr aufkommen kann ist selbstverständlich, das ist aber auch sekundär imho. Der 595 kommt ähnlich weit herunter, spielt aber wesentlich brummiger und unpräziser.
Beim Bassdruck fehlt mir noch ein bisschen, ist nicht schlecht, aber ein quäntchen mehr dürfte es sein. Bin gespannt ob sich da mit ein, zwei Wochen Einspielzeit noch was tut.

Auch fällt auf, dass der K701 doch merklich leiser und weniger druckvoll bei gleichem Volumepegel spielt als der 595, da brauch ich gut und gerne ~10-15° mehr aufm Volumeregler.

Soviel dazu erstmal.

P.S.: DAC ist Xonar DX, verbunden mit Yamaha RX-497 wo ich die Phonesbuchse nutze, Quellmaterial größtenteils 320er MP3 CD-Rips.


----------



## Lee (3. Juni 2011)

Ja, die Sennheiser unter HD600/650 sind dafür bekannt "Dumpfbacken" zu sein, um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen. Deswegen habe ich damals auch meinen HD595 zurückgeschickt und mir einen AKG K530 gekauft 

An Bass kann sich durchaus noch etwas tun nach mehr Einspielzeit. Auch ein KHV kann diesen noch einen Tick kräftiger werden lassen. Ich denke aber es liegt bei dir auch an der Umgewöhnung von bassstärkeren KH´s.

Und das er bei gleicher Quelllautstärke leiser ist, als der HD595 ist ganz normal. Der K701 ist recht schwer anzutreiben.


----------



## b0s (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte im Vorfeld bereits überlegt mit dem KH Wechsel auch einen SoKa Wechsel zur Essence STX zu beschreiten, was ich vor dem Kauf dann doch gelassen habe. Wo ich den Unterschied jetzt höre und deutlich merke, dass der K701 nach mehr verlangt lass ich mir das aber definitiv noch ein paar mal durch den Kopf gehen.
Dass die aber auch einfach nichtmehr günstiger werden will .
Und gebraucht Angebote sind leider sehr selten. Die letzte von nfsgame hat johnny mir ja vor der Nase weggeschnappt (ich war zu langsam ^^).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Juni 2011)

Sry 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, warum verbindest du deinen Yamaha RX-497 nicht einfach digital und nutzt somit ihn als DAC ?


----------



## hydro (3. Juni 2011)

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte: Weil der RX-497 kein SPDif Eingang hat.

Wem der K701 gefällt kann sich sehr glücklich schätzen, denn er spielt äußerst gut für den Preis von ~180€


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, fail meinerseits


----------



## b0s (3. Juni 2011)

hydro got it 

Eigentlich würde ich ihn auch eher direkt an der SoKa betreiben, aber zum einen ist mir das zu viel Wurschtelei, gerade weil ich ja auch immer mal mit dem 595 vergleichen möchte und da is die Phones Buchse vom Amp einfach viel bequemer als hinten am Rechner rumzufrickeln. Zum anderen mag ich Miniklinken (im Heim Soundbereich) nich, die sind so winzig und fragil, wenn da ne große Klinke mit Adapter hinterhängt. Und gleichzeitig KH und Verstärker an der DX funktioniert nur eingeschränkt und nicht zufriedenstellend.

An dem Punkt wär die STX perfekt - große Klinke für KH und Cinch für Verstärker -> einfach optimal

Ich hab mir den im übrigen be Thomann bestellt, da es mir die 20 Euro mehr Wert sind ein weiteres Jahr Garantie zu haben und im Zweifel den KH auch nach 4 Wochen noch zurückschicken zu können.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2011)

Juhu ich hab wieder meine komplette Hifi Sammlung in meiner neuen Wohnung stehen  Man was habsch das zeug vermisst *lol* jetz fällt mir mal wieder auf wieviel das alles ist O_o Halber Sprinter voll nur mit Anlage und teilen davon


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Juni 2011)

Beweisfotos bitte


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich das alles wieder auf einem haufen hab, hab da vorhin nich dran gedacht als ich das ding vollgeladen hab, gibt ja nix schlimmeres als bei der hitze schwere sagen rumzuschleppen   Als nächstes is aber ersma putzen angesagt, man man sind die sachen in den 2 monaten eingestaubt, ich könnt mir in hintern beisen dafür das ich das zeug 2 monate einlagern musste.


----------



## GW-Player (4. Juni 2011)

Gibt bestimmt coole Bilder. 
Antwortest du mir auch noch auf meine PN?


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juni 2011)

jep hab dich nicht vergessen, hab nur im moment zu viel anderes im kopp, da bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen mich aktuell nochmal schlau zu machen wegen deinen Systemen und co. Werd mich aber die we noch drum kümmern und spätestens morgen abend haste ne Antwort von mir


----------



## GW-Player (4. Juni 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> jep hab dich nicht vergessen, hab nur im moment zu viel anderes im kopp, da bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen mich aktuell nochmal schlau zu machen wegen deinen Systemen und co. Werd mich aber die we noch drum kümmern und spätestens morgen abend haste ne Antwort von mir


 Keine Hektik. Hat eh noch Zeit. Irgendwoher muss das Geld ja auch kommen. 
Schonmal im Voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## thysol (4. Juni 2011)

Zur Abschluss Feier in der Schule wurde unsere alte Sporthalle (jetzt Kantine) mit ein-Wege Bruellwuerfeln beschallt. Mann Klang das zum .


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juni 2011)

b0s schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: DAC ist Xonar DX, verbunden mit Yamaha RX-497 wo ich die Phonesbuchse nutze, Quellmaterial größtenteils 320er MP3 CD-Rips.


Keine gute Idee, bei günstigen AVRs und Amps ist die Phonesbuchse einfach der Lautsprecherausgang mit Lastwiderständen (mehrere hundert Ohm).
Das widerum verzerrt den Frequenzgang enorm. "Normaler" sollte der AKG direkt an der DX spielen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## thysol (5. Juni 2011)

Hab mir mal den Dirt 3 Soundtrack als Flac gerippt.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Zur Abschluss Feier in der Schule wurde unsere alte Sporthalle (jetzt Kantine) mit ein-Wege Bruellwuerfeln beschallt. Mann Klang das zum .


 
Breitbänder werdens wohl kaum gewesen sein. Eher nen Coax. Ist im PA-Sektor häufiger zu finden.


----------



## thysol (5. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Breitbänder werdens wohl kaum gewesen sein. Eher nen Coax. Ist im PA-Sektor häufiger zu finden.


 
Meinst du die haben PA Boxen genommen? Die haben Bruellwuerfel an einen Laptop angeschlossen und ein Lied bei Youtube abgespielt. Ich hab doch selber gesehen das nur ein Membran an den Yoghurtbechern dran war.


----------



## b0s (5. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee, bei günstigen AVRs und Amps ist die Phonesbuchse einfach der Lautsprecherausgang mit Lastwiderständen (mehrere hundert Ohm).
> Das widerum verzerrt den Frequenzgang enorm. "Normaler" sollte der AKG direkt an der DX spielen.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 Dann komm ich gar nich drumherum mir eine STX zu holen, da die Konnektivität der DX in meinem Fall nicht zufriedenstellend ist (KH am Hauptausgang, wegen dickem Adapter ist der 2. Stecker für die Anlage ziemlich in Bedrängnis, was wiederrum die Mechanik der SoKa unter Spannung setzt (Buchsen).


----------



## Caspar (5. Juni 2011)

Jungs... ich habe jetzt den Akai 1175 angeschlossen und da brummt auf einmal nichts mehr - liegt das an mehr als doppelten Receiverpower oder daran, dass der Akai 1135 nen Knacks weg hat?? Ich tippe jetzt mal auf Version B. Dann schaffe ich ihn noch mal weg. Gibts ja nicht...


----------



## Caspar (6. Juni 2011)

Nach einigen Wochen mit anstrengendem Brummen habe ich jetzt die Lösung. *Der Akai 1175 hat einen Flachstecker - also findet sich kein Kontakt am Schutzschalter der Stecktose... und es kann nichts brummen. Der Akai 1135 hat einen gewöhnlichen Stecker mit Metallblättchen an den Seiten. Diese habe ich jetzt mit Isolierband versehen und siehe da, es funktioniert.* Sicherheitstechnisch garantiert keine souveräne Lösung, aber ich kann jetzt mit beiden Receivern ordentlich Musik hören... der große hats ja auch nicht. 

Also wenn mal jemand das Problem hat, so ist das sicher keine vernünftige Lösung, aber sie funktioniert!


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2011)

Mach das bloss wieder ab! Stell dir mal vor: Es kommt dumm, das Teil hat nen Defekt. Die Spannung kommt durch einen Tuner+Antennenkabel oder durch den PC-Netzwerkkabel/Antennenkabel in die Hausverkabelung und dann hast du jemanden aufm Gewissen...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Also wenn mal jemand das Problem hat, so ist das sicher keine vernünftige Lösung, aber sie funktioniert!


 
Und ich hab eine Lösung für dich...

...und zwar verschwindet das Brummen sowie du beide Geräte auf unterschiedlich abgesicherten Leitungen. Mit anderen Worten, du musst dir für eins der beiden Geräte nur eine andere Steckdose suchen, die über eine andere Sicherung läuft.


EDIT: Bzgl. der Gefahren hat sich nfsgame ganz klar ausgedrückt! 


STOPP!!! Befindet sich ein Lapptop in der Nähe, dessen Netzteil zufälligerweise mit auf der Leitung liegt? 


Das Problem haben wir Regelmässig bei Events oder Feiern wo ein Lapptop im Einsatz ist.

Es ist immer alles Ruhig, kein Brummen, kein Rauschen... nix. Bis jemand das Lapptop-NT auf die selbe Leitung legt, auf der auch die Endstufen liegen.


----------



## Caspar (6. Juni 2011)

Wie kommt es, dass der andere Receiver so ein Kabel fest installiert hat? (Flachstecker) Besteht da die Gleiche Gefahr? Wenns vernünftiger ist, entferne ich das Isolierband natürlich sofort wieder. (Ist jetzt entfernt.)

Mein PC hängt an dem Stromkreis, allerdings an einer anderen Dose. Der PC dürfte die Ursache sein. Was kann ich noch machen? Dauerhaft nen Kabel durch die Tür Richtung Küche ist ja auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. =/
Bei meiner Freundin brummts auch, da ist nur der Fernsehr mit dran. Version A scheidet ja nun aus. Ne Lösung wäre echt toll, da ich mich echt ungern weiter damit rumärgere. =/


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2011)

Laptop-Netzteile sind ne "beliebte" Brummquelle. Bei meinem HP hats damals auch immer gebrummt, mein T61 ist hingegen ruhig...


----------



## Caspar (6. Juni 2011)

Ein Laptop ist an keiner Dose, nur der PC, ein paar Lampen und der Drucker. Den Rest kann ich ausschließen. Bei Frauchen ist eigentlich nur der TV und irgendein kleines Receiverkästchen für den TV dran.


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2011)

Hm, bei mir hängt alles an einer Leitung, und alles ist super


----------



## Caspar (6. Juni 2011)

Warum? ^^ Tips wären echt toll.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Juni 2011)

Flachstecker sind nur bei geräten erlaubt, bei denen kein teil dass man berühren kann (z.b. gehäusewände) aus metall ist.  Sobald dies aber der fall ist, braucht man einen solchen "dicken" stecker, die 2 Pins gehen nämlich auf den PE, der dich im falle einen Erdschlusses schützt 
Deswegen NIE diese Pins isolieren, das kann lebensgefährlich sein!


----------



## Caspar (6. Juni 2011)

Okay... aber die grundlegende Aufbau ist gleich. (Okay, ich habe in den 1175 noch nicht reingesehen.) Beide haben schön massive Alufronten und ganz viele Metallregler die ich ständig anfasse.  Kann ja auch sein, dass ein Vorbesitzer den Stecker des 1175 gewechselt hat. Man weiss ja nie. Da muss ich wohl mal suchen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2011)

Mein Pioneer ist z.B. auch Schutzisoliert/Schutzklasse II und das Gehäuse besteht komplett aus Metall.
Es dürfen halt im Fehlerfall keine gefährlichen Spannungen an berührten Teilen anliegen, was lange nicht mit "berührte Teile dürfen nicht aus Metall sein" zu übersetzen ist(siehe z.B. auch Bohrmaschinen die recht oft SK II sind aber trotzdem ist das Bohrfutter aus Metall).

Wenn das Gerät aber natürlich wie bei dir Schutzklasse I ist wird der Schutz eben nicht durch, wie auch immer geartete, Isolierung sondern durch Erdung erreicht. Und die hast du ausser Kraft gesetzt.


----------



## fornax7.10 (6. Juni 2011)

Was haltet ihr vom Pioneer VSX-920K A/V-Reciever? Frage weil ich ihn mir vllt. kaufe, weil mein alter Verstärker "knattert"


----------



## Caspar (6. Juni 2011)

Joar, das ist mir jetzt schon bewusst. Die Frage ist was ich machen kann, um das Problem zu umgehen. Mit einfach was basteln ist da vermutlich auch nix getan. Naja, jetzt ists ja egal, da ich offenbar (glücklicherweise) einen "Schutzisolierten" zweiten Receiver habe. Mein Bruder wird sich freuen, wenn er den anderen bekommt. Dann darf er sich nen unbrummigen Stromkreis suchen.  Irgendwann will ich den Receiver wieder und dann habe ich eh nen extra Musikzimmer / Kino wo ich bohren und Stromkreise suchen kann wie ich lustig bin.


----------



## 4clocker (7. Juni 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Pioneer VSX-920K A/V-Reciever? Frage weil ich ihn mir vllt. kaufe, weil mein alter Verstärker "knattert"


Top Gerät
Habe selbst den 919 und finde ihn wirklich super. Mein nächster AV wird zu 99% wieder ein Pioneer 
Der 920 hat soweit ich weis etwas mehr Leistung und einen HDMI Eingang mehr


----------



## hydro (7. Juni 2011)

Hat der 920 nich auch ein webradio im Gegensatz zum 919 und generell einen (fast) zu nichts zu gebrauchenden RJ-54 Port? :0

Nee aber ein tolles Gerät, leider etwas viel Plastik.


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

Dafür sieht aber der Nachfolger sau geil aus
Pioneer VSX-921-K 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich denke ich muss mich doch nochmal von meinem 1911 trennen, andere in einer etwas höheren Preisklasse bieten doch noch deutlich mehr. Der verlinkte Pio 921 z.B., vergleicht den mal mit dem 1911


----------



## fornax7.10 (7. Juni 2011)

Cool danke, wusste nicht dass es einen Nachfolger gibt aber ich denke, ich werde mir trotzdem einen 920er zulegen, weil 500Ecken sind mir dann doch ein wenig zu viel


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

920, Plastikfront, 921, gebürstetes Alu, keine schwere Entscheidung


----------



## 4clocker (7. Juni 2011)

Kann der 920/921 soviel mehr als der 1911? preislich ist da der Unterschied ja nicht so gewaltig


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Juni 2011)

ich meine aber mla gelesen zu haben, dass der pioneer analytischer rüber kommt, als der denon. also würde an eurer stelle da vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Pioneer?! Da kenn ich bis jetzt nur die Behauptung die seien zu Basslastig.


----------



## hydro (7. Juni 2011)

Naja, der 1911 kann genau genommen nicht viel... Also die pios sind schon vollgepackt und haben glaube burr browns als dac. Naja der avr muss halt zu den boxen passen.


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

Der 1911 ist im Nachhinein halt ziemlich stark abgespeckt. Plastikfront, kleiner, billiger Display, natürlich ohne Farbe, grausiges Menü, wenig Anschlüsse. Wird also definitiv nochmal gewechselt^^ Morgen kommen erstmal die Teufel 40, mal gucken wie die sich im Vergleich gegen die Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 schlagen. Also die absolute Einsteigerklasse unter den Hifi-Standlautsprechern unter sich


----------



## fornax7.10 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hab jetzt mal überlegt: der 821 hat auch ne stylische Alufront, aber leider keine Lanspielereien. ich denke, das ist ziehmlich egal(obwohl ich ja auf sowas abfahre). dafür kostet er nur 400Ecken 7.1 brauch ich eh nicht oder was meint ihr?


----------



## PEG96 (8. Juni 2011)

Eher nicht, es gibt fast kein 7.1material


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

Stereo only reicht doch auch vollkommen^^ 5.1 ist das maximum was 98% der Leute jemals brauchen könnten^^

Btw, Die Teufel kommen bald, bin schon gespannt


----------



## sipsap (8. Juni 2011)

meistens sind es aber die anschlussmöglichkeiten, die jmd zum avr greifen lassen.
stereo vollverstärker/-receiver mit den anschlussmöglickeiten eines avr im bezahlbaren rahmen, das wäre ein traum


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

So, die Teufel sind da. Verarbeitung für den Preis, höchstens eine 3

Den Klang kann ich erst nachher testen.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Juni 2011)

hallo, was haltet Ihr von den Boxen? die sind ja ziemlich bekannt. Hab aucht schon tests gefunden.
link
ist das preiswert?


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

Könnt ihr nochmal dieses Musikstück zum Einspielen der Boxen verlinken? Danke


----------



## PEG96 (8. Juni 2011)

Höre einfach das was du so hörst, es gibt höchstens die alternative, dass du die boxen 6H sehr leise, dann 6h leise, dann 6h mittlere lautstärke und dann 6h laut laufen lässt.


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

So, erster Eindruck: In den Details noch etwas besser, Bass gleichschwach wie bei den Magnat...
Mal gucken was sich da noch verbessert wenn sie da stehen wo sie hin sollen und wenn sie eingespielt sind.

Dafür gefallen sie mir optisch aber eine ganze Ecke besser als die Magnat, die Magnat werde ich also abstoßen und die Teufel behalten. Und zum B-Day werden die auch verkauft, dann noch etwas oben drauf gepackt wohl die hier gekauft. Das sollte meine Ansprüche dann erstmal befriedigen


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2011)

Canton steht aber auch nicht gerade für viel Bass. 
Die MS 1000 bekommen erst ab einem guten Pegel Bass. Aber denke mal die Teufel sind für 250/Paar nich ganz schlecht. 
Am Wochenende kommen meine Heco Aleva, freu ich mir schon ein wenig.


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

Hm, welche in der Preisklasse um die 600€/Paar sind denn für guten Bass bekannt?


----------



## PEG96 (8. Juni 2011)

Ist selbstbauen eine alternative?


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

Nicht unbedingt. Mir fehlen Platz, Werkzeug und Zeit

Erstmal werde ich nachher Bi-Amping testen, der Denon hat ja sieben seperate Verstärker drin wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juni 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Canton steht aber auch nicht gerade für viel Bass.



Kommt auf den LS an und seine Positionierung im Raum. Um welchen geht es denn? Verallgemeinern ist nicht.


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

Canton Chrono 509.


----------



## 4clocker (8. Juni 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal überlegt: der 821 hat auch ne stylische Alufront, aber leider keine Lanspielereien. ich denke, das ist ziehmlich egal(obwohl ich ja auf sowas abfahre). dafür kostet er nur 400Ecken 7.1 brauch ich eh nicht oder was meint ihr?


Da ergibt sich die nächste Überlegung: 821 oder 920, kosten ziemlich gleich


----------



## fornax7.10 (8. Juni 2011)

Jap ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich den 920er nehmen! Grund: endlich WebRadio (Wir wohnen an einer Stelle wo Radio mit Wurfantenne sehr Bescheiden funktioniert) und zur Not hat man was zum modden. Ich denke 380 sind auch noch vollkommen in Ordnung 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Bu11et (8. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute, hab da mal ne kurze Frage. Unzwar hat ein Kolege von mir schon seid längerem Soundlags. Egal ob TS oder Skype, manche Dinge die er sagt kommen nicht an bzw. er hört andere nicht. Kann das Ganze an der Soundkarte liegen (X-Fi extreme Gamer)? Am Internet kanns eigentlich nicht liegen. Er hat eine 6000er Leitung.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juni 2011)

Muss in die Kategorie "trocken" mit schnell fallenden Bass einsortiert werden. Der DC-Filter macht mit tiefen Frequenzen kurzen Prozess. Grenze ist bei ca. 50hz (+- 0 db), geht dafür irre sehr laut. Würde ich nur nehmen, wenn wandnah (unter 30cm) hingestellt wird. Keine freie Aufstellung. Hat auch den typischen hellen Klang, den man von den meisten Canton-LS gewohnt ist. Wenn der helle Klang gefällt für den Preis OK, ansonsten mal bei einem Auslaufmodell von Heco (Celan) suchen. 

Die haben fetten Bass (ca. 40hz) und sind wärmer abgestimmt. Bei Bedarf sogar anpassbar! Heco Celan 500 Black Edition 2 1: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

Ist das bei Amazon der Paarpreis oder der Einzelpreis? Denn es steht nix von Paar da, aber bei Gewicht steht 28kg, das kann doch nur für beide zusammen gelten


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juni 2011)

Einzelpreis. Die Gewichtsangabe ist aber falsch. Die LS wiegen jeweils 21kg.

EDIT

Muss eine ziemlich fette Verpackung sein bei 7kg extra.


----------



## 4clocker (8. Juni 2011)

Was ist den "besser" oder empfehlenswerter?
Standlautsprecher die etwas fetter klingen oder sagen wir mal ein Paar GLE470 und ein 20er Aktiv Sub dazu?


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juni 2011)

Was bevorzugst du denn? Trockenen oder fetten Bass? 

Alleine auf Grund der Raummoden sind solche 2.1 Kombinationen aus Stand-LS und (kleinen) Subs schwierig. Wenn dann 2.2 aber dann sind wir wieder bei einem Budget, bei dem zwei einzelne Stand-LS ohne Subwoofer mehr Klang für's Geld bieten.

Von der GLE470 halte ich jedenfalls wenig. Zu viel gespart, an den falschen Stellen. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum die GLE 470.2 (Nachfolger) einen Komplett-Umbau erfuhr.  Bei Canton muss ich ohnehin sagen, wenn dann die Topmodelle jeder Serie nehmen. Die sind in ihren Preisklassen sehr gut dabei. Der Rest fällt leider ab.


----------



## Caspar (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn du es trocken magst, bau dir ein Horn... und auch so... baue die Lautsprecher doch selbst.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Juni 2011)

@nyso: Da du den Teufels in der Verarbeitung nur eine 3 gibst würde mich mal interessieren wo da die Probleme sind. Richtig toll wäre es, wenn du die Boxen mal in Detailaufnahme ablichten könntest.
Wenn dir die Magnat und Teufel-Lautsprecher noch zu bassschwach sind würde ich dir von den Cantons eher abraten, die tendieren eher gegen "hell". Evtl. ist Heco was für dich, die sind im allgemeinen ein bisschen wärmer als Magnat abgestimmt.


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2011)

So, erledigt. Und das war vorhin nur mal kurz drüber geguckt, ich fürchte wenn ich genauer suche finde ich noch mehr. 
Aber auch so machen sie keinen hochwertigen Eindruck. Es wirkt wie billiges MDF mit billiger Baumarktfolie in Birke bezogen. Außerdem ist von der einen Box das Netz vorne irgendwie verdreckt. Muss ich wohl anrufen und mich beschweren. Lange sollten sie ja nicht bleiben, sondern bald wieder verkauft werden, und diese Fehler kosten mich so bares Geld

P.S.: die von Pokerclock verlinkten Heco machen schon gut was her^^ Mal gucken was zum B-Day so geht^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Bilder.
Die Teufel Ultima sehen wirklich ziemlich schäbig aus. Wäre nun die Frage ob Teufel wegen dieser Produktionsmängel die Preise so stark gesenkt hat oder ob man fürs volle Geld die gleiche Qualität bekommt.
Ziemlich schade, denn eigentlich sind die Ultimas schon schöne Lautsprecher, aber bei der Qualität braucht man da eigentlich nicht lange drüber nachdenken.


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2011)

Ja, das ist die Frage. Immerhin gabs sie für die Hälfte

Normalerweise 400€, ich hab 230€ bezahlt.


----------



## Caspar (9. Juni 2011)

Alter Schwede, das ist ja heftig.  Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen, dass es solche Dinge bei Teufel nicht gibt.


----------



## 4clocker (9. Juni 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was bevorzugst du denn? Trockenen oder fetten Bass?
> 
> Alleine auf Grund der Raummoden sind solche 2.1 Kombinationen aus Stand-LS und (kleinen) Subs schwierig. Wenn dann 2.2 aber dann sind wir wieder bei einem Budget, bei dem zwei einzelne Stand-LS ohne Subwoofer mehr Klang für's Geld bieten.
> 
> Von der GLE470 halte ich jedenfalls wenig. Zu viel gespart, an den falschen Stellen. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum die GLE 470.2 (Nachfolger) einen Komplett-Umbau erfuhr.  Bei Canton muss ich ohnehin sagen, wenn dann die Topmodelle jeder Serie nehmen. Die sind in ihren Preisklassen sehr gut dabei. Der Rest fällt leider ab.



Fett und hauptsache tief.
Die Frage war ehr allgemein, ob man lieber mittelgroße Lautsprecher mit Sub als Unterstützung nehmen sollte oder gleich fette Standlautsprecher. Am Ende wird wahrscheinlich sowieso der verfügbare Platz oder die schimpfende Freundin die Entscheidung fällen



> Wenn du es trocken magst, bau dir ein Horn... und auch so... baue die Lautsprecher doch selbst.


Selbstbau ist sowieso pflicht. Da ist bloß das Problem das meiner Freundin die "Ästhetik" des Wohnzimmers sehr wichtig ist und viel schlimmer - Mietshaus  da geht nicht viel mit laut und schon gar nicht mit Bass


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2011)

Dann eher gleich fette Stand-LS, von z.B. Heco oder die großen Magnat. Die Sub-Kombi's haben einen eher speziellen Anwendungsbereich, wenn Frequenzen unter 40hz auch noch linear und trocken (vor allem Präzise!) kommen müssen.


----------



## Caspar (9. Juni 2011)

Die Ästhetik bekommt man schon hin, da hilft nur Planen mit Frauchen.  Kompromisse helfen auch oft, beispielsweise Lila Vorhänge + pinker Teppich = Standbox Mivoc-Horn
Okay, da würde meine auch streiken, aber es gibt ja noch andere Hörner.

Bis etwa 40 Hz gibts noch genügend tolle Bausätze:
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau
Santana, CT250, CT251, Spontan, BPA Spirit 6...
(Über den Spontan Bausatz werde ich bald genauer berichten.  )

Oh und wegen Platz... wenn man sich einen dicken Sub mit 400x400x400mm hinstellen kann, kann man auch gleich vernünftige Standlautsprecher nehmen. Kompakte mit Ständer ( Sorry, im Herzen bin ich noch 15.) verbrauchen ebenfalls so viel Platz wie StandLS.

Edit: Aaaah... die wurden alle nicht verlinkt!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand ob der AKG K 272 HD auch für unterwegs geeignet ist ?


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juni 2011)

Ist geschlossen, also grundsätzlich ja.
Ist halt ein riesen Teil, aber musst du wissen ob du mit so einem Gerät rumlaufen willst.
Ansonsten mal Sennheiser HD25-II oder In-Ears anschauen. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (11. Juni 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob der AKG K 272 HD auch für unterwegs geeignet ist ?


 
Ich verkaufe meine K 272 HD. Waren auch im Marktplatz.
Rechnung von Januar 2011 und Originalkarton sind vorhanden. Bei Interesse PM 

Habe sie auch Unterwegs genutzt. Die "dichten" sehr gut ab. Kommt kaum Lärm von draußen rein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Juni 2011)

Ich vermute, dass mir der K 272 HD zu bassschwach sein wird, da ich hauptsächlich Dubstep höre und dort den Bass brauche 

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung ?


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> [...]Sennheiser HD25-II oder In-Ears [...]


+Shure SRH750DJ, Klipsch Image One und Audio-Technica ATH-M50

 Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2011)

Apropo Dubstep, du erinnerst mich daran das ich jetzt eine endgültige Meinung zu den Ultima 40 schreiben wollte^^


Also, die Bilder habt ihr ja schon gesehen. Ich habs mir nochmal angeguckt, und es ist alles nur an einer Box. Die andere ist soweit in Ordnung, also kein Kleber, keine Delle. Das "Metall" an der Front und die Box an sich sind aber auch da nicht bündig. 

Zum Klang: Also, der Bass setzt bei etwas niedrigerer Lautstärke als den Magnat ein, was positiv ist. Allerdings kommt dann auch nicht so viel mehr, bei recht hohen Lautstärken sind die Magnat dann wieder deutlich überlegen. Vorhin mit Dubstep etc getestet. 

Was die Höhen etc angeht kann ich nichts wirkliches sagen, da habe ich zwischen den Boxen keinen Unterschied gehört.

Also eignen sie sich nicht als alleinige Standboxen, zumindest nicht bei solch großen Zimmern wie meinem Wohnzimmer. Als Rears in einem 5.1 z.B. aber sicher eine sehr günstige Alternative.

My2cents


----------



## b0s (12. Juni 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass mir der K 272 HD zu bassschwach sein wird, da ich hauptsächlich Dubstep höre und dort den Bass brauche
> 
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung ?


 
Hab seit gestern die AKG 518 LE und die machen einen ziemlich guten Eindruck. Dichten sehr gut ab, sind sehr praktisch und der Bass ist für AKG Verhältnisse heftig, also auf jedenfall betont. Tiefenbässe brauchste da natürlich nicht zu erwarten aber die sind schon sehr tief abgestimmt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es mit dem AKG K 450 aus ?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2011)

Hör sie dir doch mal an...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2011)

Ja, wollte ich machen, bei meinem Media Markt gibt es leider nur die DJ-Kopfhörer von AKG


----------



## iceman650 (12. Juni 2011)

Wie habe ich das auf einer Werbung gelesen?
Saturn: 13x in Berlin.
Und der MM am Alex (größter Elektromarkt Europas AFAIR) hat auch eine ganze Wand voller KH. Da findest du etwas 
Und außerdem gibts ja in Berlin noch Hifi im Hinterhof und Konsorten.
Und hör dir mal die Senn HD25-II an.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (12. Juni 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ja, wollte ich machen, bei meinem Media Markt gibt es leider nur die DJ-Kopfhörer von AKG


 
Das die überhaupt AKG haben macht mich schon neidisch xD

unser MM hat nur den Standart Sennis,Philis,Panasonic, Bose, Beats by Dr. Dre (größer dreck aller zeiten finde ich) und neuerdings Denon KH 
Akg sucht man vergebens

also die AKG K 518 LE sind schon ganz ordentlich für den preis, allerdings nichts für leute die einen großen kopf haben, da sie sonst sehr schnell unangenehm drücken


----------



## 4clocker (12. Juni 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass mir der K 272 HD zu bassschwach sein wird, da ich hauptsächlich Dubstep höre und dort den Bass brauche
> 
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung ?



 Hast du par gute Dubstep empfehlungen?


----------



## hydro (12. Juni 2011)

> Zum Klang: Also, der Bass setzt bei etwas niedrigerer Lautstärke als den  Magnat ein, was positiv ist. Allerdings kommt dann auch nicht so viel  mehr, bei recht hohen Lautstärken sind die Magnat dann wieder deutlich  überlegen. Vorhin mit Dubstep etc getestet.
> 
> Was die Höhen etc angeht kann ich nichts wirkliches sagen, da habe ich zwischen den Boxen keinen Unterschied gehört.



Was ein ziemlich dürftiges Urteil für die Teufel sein sollte... teurer und "schlechter" als die Magnats.


----------



## Sync (13. Juni 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Was ein ziemlich dürftiges Urteil für die Teufel sein sollte... teurer und "schlechter" als die Magnats.


 

Wie die Teufel dann wohl erst gegen Magnats Quantum 605 abschneiden.. die liegen ja preislich näher zusammen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es mit einem seperaten Kopfhörerverstärker aus ? Muss der als externer Prozessor angeschlossen werden ?


----------



## PEG96 (13. Juni 2011)

Falls der Receiver ein Tape out hat, kannste ihm daran anschließen, sonst kann man bei den meisten khv's das signal durchschleifen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juni 2011)

Ok 

Wie sieht es aus, ich überlege meinen HK 6500 zu ersetzen, weil mich die nicht vorhandene Fernbedienung langsam ziemlich stört...
Der NAD C 320 BEE sieht ziemlich gut aus, finde ich, was sagt ihr zu dem ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2011)

Ein ordentlicher Verstärker, an dem gibts nix auszusetzen.


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

So, jetzt doch nochmal was positives zu den Teufel.

Gerade bei der Hotline angerufen, zwecks Retoure. Es kommt eine Mail, da ist ein Link zu DHL, wo ich eintragen soll wann die Boxen abgeholt werden sollen. Das einfach ausfüllen und DHL holt sie. 
Außerdem gibts wohl in den ersten 14 Tagen sogar den Versand ZU mir zurück, so habe ich also keinerlei kosten gehabt. Ich dachte schon ich bleibe auf den 20€ Versand sitzen

Also, Ware Mangelhaft, Service sehr gut


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juni 2011)

Die Versandkosten müssen bei einem Warenwert >40€ innerhalb der 14 Tage Rückgaberecht laut Fernabsatzgesetz erstattet werden. Das ist also kein besonderer Service von Teufel, sondern gesetzlich so festgelegt, auch wenn ich das nicht befürworte, da das leider viel zu oft missbraucht wird.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die Versandkosten müssen bei einem Warenwert >40€ innerhalb der 14 Tage Rückgaberecht laut Fernabsatzgesetz erstattet werden. Das ist also kein besonderer Service von Teufel, sondern gesetzlich so festgelegt, auch wenn ich das nicht befürworte, da das leider viel zu oft missbraucht wird.



Nicht ganz. Das ist durchaus nicht selbstverständlich von Teufel, dass die den Hinversand übernehmen. Rechtlich geregelt ist nur der Rückversand. Die Übernahme der Kosten des Hinversands sind aber rechtlich strittig: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...t-und-kostenuebernahme-des-rueckversands.html


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juni 2011)

Sher interessant mit dem Urteil des OLG Nürnberg. Ich kannte bisher nur das urteil des LG Karlsruhe. Danke für diese Information.
Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dassder Käufer bei Inanspruchnahme des Widerrufsrechtes (also keine Gewährleistungs- oder Garantieansprüche) für die Versandkosten aufzukommen hat. Gerade kleinere Online-Shops könnte man sonst schnell ruinieren wenn man ständig bestellt und zurückschickt.
Wie ist das eigentlich dann mit der Ware geregelt? Muss Retourware immer als B-Ware gekennzeichnet und verkauft werden?
Am konkreten Beispiel: Ich möchte eine Gitarre bei Thomann bestellen, da die Qualität von Instrument zu Instrument aber schwankt bestelle ich 5 mal das gleiche Modell. Schließlich behalte ich dann die eine mit den wenigsten Macken und schicke die anderen 4 zurück. Müssen diese 4 zurückgesendeten Gitarren (obwohl kein Verschleiß da sie nur optisch geprüft wurden) als B-Ware verkauft werden oder kann der Händler sie auch als Neuware anbieten?


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

Naja, gerade da die eine ja in so schlechtem Zustand war hat Teufel die Versandkosten zu tragen.


----------



## Sync (15. Juni 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich dann mit der Ware geregelt? Muss Retourware immer als B-Ware gekennzeichnet und verkauft werden?
> Am konkreten Beispiel: Ich möchte eine Gitarre bei Thomann bestellen, da die Qualität von Instrument zu Instrument aber schwankt bestelle ich 5 mal das gleiche Modell. Schließlich behalte ich dann die eine mit den wenigsten Macken und schicke die anderen 4 zurück. Müssen diese 4 zurückgesendeten Gitarren (obwohl kein Verschleiß da sie nur optisch geprüft wurden) als B-Ware verkauft werden oder kann der Händler sie auch als Neuware anbieten?


 
Auch wenn du die Gitarre ausgepackt und nur angeguckt hast, ist es als B-Ware (neuwertig) zu kennzeichnen.
Nur wenn zb. die Verpackung noch eingeschweißt oder die Siegel vorhanden und nicht beschädigt wurden gilt es glaube ich als Neuware. 
Der Artikel wurde ja nie ausgepackt und befindet sich "unversehrt" im Karton.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich dann mit der Ware geregelt? Muss Retourware immer als B-Ware gekennzeichnet und verkauft werden?
> Am konkreten Beispiel: Ich möchte eine Gitarre bei Thomann bestellen, da die Qualität von Instrument zu Instrument aber schwankt bestelle ich 5 mal das gleiche Modell. Schließlich behalte ich dann die eine mit den wenigsten Macken und schicke die anderen 4 zurück. Müssen diese 4 zurückgesendeten Gitarren (obwohl kein Verschleiß da sie nur optisch geprüft wurden) als B-Ware verkauft werden oder kann der Händler sie auch als Neuware anbieten?



Das kommt ganz auf den Einzelfall an. Es gibt dazu Urteile: urteilsticker - Urteile aus Wettbewerbsrecht Werberecht Urheberrecht - Rolf Becker

Ich denke "harte" Abgrenzungskriterien sind:

- Beschädigte Verpackung
- Siegelbruch
- Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer, Flecken)
- Modifizierte Werkseinstellungen

Verallgemeinern kann man das aber nicht.


----------



## hydro (16. Juni 2011)

Wie verhält es sich eigentlich wenn ich 2 Boxen in Reihe schalte?
Was passiert mit der Impedanz, mit dem Klang, wie verhält sich der Verstärker, ist etwas zu beachten?


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

Das kommt auf deinen Verstärker und deine Lautsprecher an. Da müssten wir mal Physik 5. oder 7. Klasse rauswühlen. ^^ Wie viel Ohm haben deine LS? Nicht, dass du deinen Verstärker grillst, weil die Impedanz zu niedrig ist. ^^ Bei zwei 4 Ohm LS kannst dus in Reihe probieren, das sind 8 Ohm. Parallel grillts dir den Verstärker, da du dann nur noch 2 Ohm hast. 
Bei zwei 8 Ohm LS kannst du sie Parallel schalten, das sind 4Ohm. In Reihe sinds 16Ohm.

Klanglich ists auch nicht so prall. Möglicherweise rauschts, ausserdem wird dann exakt das Gleiche Signal ausgegeben, wodurch sich die Schallwellen schneller auslöschen. Also eher weniger optimal.

Also du solltest mal nachsehen was du genau hast, jeder Verstärker mag was anderes, die Meisten stehen auf 4-8 (16) Ohm, das gibts aber auch anders.


----------



## hydro (16. Juni 2011)

Würde um die 2 Quantum 603 gehen, müssten ja 4-8Ohm sein. Verstärker ebenfall mit 4-8 Ohm angegeben. Aber höherer Widerstand dürfte ja unproblematisch sein, oder?
Ich würde die beiden als Center direkt links und rechts neben dem Fernseher aufstellen wollen.


----------



## Sync (16. Juni 2011)

Hi leutz. Hab nen Infinity Beta HCS Subwoofer gratis abgestaubt.. lange geschichte ..aber egal.
Meint ihr der würde meine Quantum 605 iwie gut unterstützen? oder is das schwachsinn


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

@ Hydro
Das sind 4 Ohm Lautsprecher, also kannst du sie in Reihe schalten. Parallel solltest du damit vermeiden.  

Wenns nicht rauscht ist das eine ganz gute Centerlösung. Berichte mal von deinem Eindruck. Hast auchn schickes Bildchen gepostet.  Ich bin jetzt nur nicht sicher wie sich das Ganze dann mit dem Pegel verhält, möglicherweise musst du die Center dann etwas anheben, da ja der Gleiche Saft über 2LS läuft. Sonst ist der Center möglicherweise leiser als deine restliche Anlage.

@ Sync
Bei Musik würde ich ihn nicht anschalten, fürs Filme gucken kannst dus nur mal probieren. Der Sub soll bis 36Hz bei -3dB gehen, zu den 605 habe ich keine genauen Angaben gefunden. Trennen würde ich unter 60Hz, da der Sub dann nicht mehr ortbar ist. Kann auch sein, dass das nix bringt... aber probieren schadet nicht.


----------



## hydro (16. Juni 2011)

Ich kann ja am AVR den Center um +12dB anheben glaube ich, sollte ausreichend laut sein, bzw. die anderen Boxen auch noch absenken, also die Lautstärke wird schon passen  
Dachte mir, da keiner die Quantum haben will, kann ich sie auch selber verwenden, zum verstauben sind sie mir zu schade.

Ich muss dann also vom Amp in z.B. aus +amp in +1 LS aus -1LS in +2LS aus -2LS in -amp? Naja testen kann man es ja mal, nur da ich elektrotechnisch nicht so viel am Hut wollt ich lieber nachfragen, bevor was kaputt geht.


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

Links Reihe, rechts Parallel.  http://www.kockmann-paderborn.de/guitarsamps/2x2x12-Box.gif

So richtig Plan habe ich auch nicht, die Basics funktionieren zum Glück und im Notfall habe ich nen heftig krass guten Mechatronik-Studenten als Bruder, der mir alles peinlich genau erklären kann. ^^


----------



## hydro (16. Juni 2011)

ja so in etwa dachte ich mir das... ironischer Weise studiere ich Energietechnik, aber viel mit Strom hat man da nicht zu tun.


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

Das ist ja krass, glaubt man echt nicht...  Vielleicht kommt das noch!? Aber ja... dafür sinds halt andere Bereiche mit denen du dich beschäftigst. (Wasserspeicherkraftwerke oder so... dolles Thema.)


----------



## hydro (16. Juni 2011)

Ich bin fast fertig... Nee ist im großen und ganzen alles was mit Gebäuden und deren Versorgung zu tun hat. Aber das hat jetzt nicht mehr viel mit Sound zu tun. 

Edith:
Habs nun mal getestet. Funktioniert einwandfrei, die Quantum haben vermutlich einen besseren Wirkungsgrad als die Heco, deswegen musste ich auch den Pegel kaum anpassen. 
Filme und Spiele klingen natürlich gewaltig mit so einer breiten Front, man kann die Übergänge Center und Front kaum ausmachen, find ich persönlich ganz angenehm. Für Musik natürlich komplett ungeeignet, aber das war ja von vornherein klar.


----------



## sipsap (16. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Links Reihe, rechts Parallel.  http://www.kockmann-paderborn.de/guitarsamps/2x2x12-Box.gif
> 
> So richtig Plan habe ich auch nicht, die Basics funktionieren zum Glück und im Notfall habe ich nen heftig krass guten Mechatronik-Studenten als Bruder, der mir alles peinlich genau erklären kann. ^^


 
wenn dann so wie links


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

Da waren wir schon... aber ja, richtig gerechnet.


----------



## Dirksen (17. Juni 2011)

lohnt sich bei einem akg 271 eine xonar essence? Und wenn ja ST oder STX?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juni 2011)

Schau mal in die Review-Übersicht, da findest du zwei Reviews zur Xonar Essence. Das sollte deine Fragen klären.


----------



## Dirksen (17. Juni 2011)

gibt es einen vergleichs test st/stx


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juni 2011)

Wenn du dir die beiden Reviews aufmerksam durchliest wirst du feststellen warum es keinen Vergleichstest zwischen ST und STX gibt.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Juni 2011)

Fast baugleich, angeblich soll die ST weniger Jitter produzieren und hat einen Stecker für das H6-Board von Asus. Ansonsten baugleich abgesehen vom Steckplatz, der ja der Hauptunterschied ist.

Mfg, ice


----------



## sipsap (18. Juni 2011)

kann man eig ungefähr pauschal sagen ab welcher preisklasse der dac eines avr mit dem einer stx oder cdplayers mithalten kann?
verglichen mit nem heutigen ~150€ cdplayer bzw ein mittelklassig gebrauchten aus den 90ern.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2011)

```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Statistics for: ?-Un Poquito Cantas
Number of samples: 5472001
Duration: 1:54
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                 Left              Right

Peak Value:     -1.90 dB   ---     -0.16 dB   
Avg RMS:       -27.55 dB   ---    -26.68 dB   
DR channel:     22.27 dB   ---     21.58 dB   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[COLOR="red"][B]
Official DR Value: DR22[/B]================================================================================
```
WTF


----------



## hydro (19. Juni 2011)

Aus welchem Stück ist das?


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2011)

Eine selbst durchgeführte und bearbeitete Choraufnahme.


----------



## iceman650 (19. Juni 2011)

Hängt ihn höher! 
Edit: Hab DR2 statt DR22 gelesen, mein Fehler 


Mfg, ice


----------



## Caspar (19. Juni 2011)

Bekommen wir die noch zu hören!? (Sieht echt gut aus.  ) Du kannst doch nicht Futter zeigen und es dann vor meiner Nase wegziehen...


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2011)

Erstmal muss es abgesegnet werden vonwegen Rechte und so. Natürlich bekommen auch die Künstler das vorher zu hören, sorry, aber da behalte ich gewisse Prinzipien bei .


----------



## Caspar (19. Juni 2011)

Jo, das ist richtig. ^^ Kannst uns ja auf dem Laufenden halten. Das ist vermutlich ein tolles Lied um meine baldigen Babys zu testen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Wandhaltern ?

Nubert - Vogel's VLB 200 - Lautsprecher Wandhalter


----------



## Caspar (20. Juni 2011)

An deiner Stelle würde ich welche mit Schraubanschluss suchen. Die Preisklasse ist schon richtig, die Billigdinger kannst du in die Tonne werfen. Warum Schraubanschluss? Stell dir vor es kommt doch mal jemand schwungvoll dagegen, sei es beim Kehren mit dem Besen, eine Tanzorgie, fliegenden Kissen oder irgendwelcher Gestikulation - das würde ich nie ausschließen. Bei der Suche solltest du auf die Art und Weise der "Neigetechnik" achten. Da gibts viel Müll dem ich nie vetrauen würde. Wenn du schweißen kannst baue dir selbst welche mit dem richtigen Winkel, falls der eh feststeht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Schraubanschluss ? Was meinst du damit 

Lautsprecher, die da drauf sollen sind die mb quart 280 

Fotos folgen im Bilderthread...


----------



## Caspar (20. Juni 2011)

Sorry, etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. ^^ Ich dachte dabei ans Einhängen in eine Gewindeschraube, die am Besten doppelt gesichert wird oder gleich mit einer selbstsichernden Mutter verschraubt wird. Das geht ja bei den MBs garnicht, wenn ich das auf dem Google-Bild richtig erkannt habe.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juni 2011)

Es gibt auch Wandhalterungen bei denen man einfach den Boden der Lautsprecher mit der Wandhalterung verschraubt. Ist auch allemal sicherer als irgendwelche Klemm-Mechaniken.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Aber ich habe doch keine Löcher in den Lautsprechern


----------



## nyso (20. Juni 2011)

Doch, da bin ich mir sehr sicher^^

Die Füße sind garantiert reingeschraubt. Dreh sie raus und du kannst du dann einen Haltemechanismus anbauen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Leute, für wie besch*uert haltet ihr mich denn ? 

Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass unter diesen "Füßen" Löcher sind...
Unter der einen Box ist ein "Fuß" schon ab und ich sehe da kein Gewinde


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juni 2011)

Na und? Lautsprecher sind aus Holz, da kann man wunderbar Schrauben reindrehen, das tut auch der Akustik absolut keinen Abbruch. Entweder man dreht einfach Holzschrauben rein, oder wenns ein bissl professioneller werden soll kauft man sich paar Metallschrauben und dazu passende Gewindehülsen und verschraubt sie so. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Ok, das häte ich mich jetzt nicht getraut ehrlich gesagt


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juni 2011)

Wieso nicht? Glaubst du das die Schrauben ein fremdes Magnetfeld erzeugen und so den ganzen Klang versauen ? Bei manchen muss man mit allem rechnen...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Nein, aber ich hätte Angst davor, dass Die Schrauben auf der anderen Seite rauskommen und ich mir die Frequenzweiche wegbohre oder so


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juni 2011)

Die hängt bei gut aufgebauten Lautsprechern meist am Terminal dran oder hat ne eigene Kammer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Was passiert denn aber wenn ich durchbohre ?
Der Lautsprecher ist doch geschlossen


----------



## sipsap (20. Juni 2011)

nachher nicht mehr? steckt keine schraube in dem 'loch'?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juni 2011)

Zur ersten Frage: Wenn du durchbohrst ist ein Loch drinn - logischerweise.
Zur nachfolgenden Aussage: Das Loch macht die Schraube wieder dicht, oder pfeifts bei dir aus den Chassisbefestigungslöchern ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Nein, natürlich nicht 

Welche Halterungen würdet ihr mir dann mit der Gewindevariante empfehlen ?


----------



## Caspar (20. Juni 2011)

Schraube einfach mal die unteren Chassis ab und sieh nach, wie es von innen aussieht. Was sich vielleicht auch anbietet, sind Einschlagmuttern. Keine Sorge, du musst nicht wie ein Wahnsinniger am Gehäuse herumkloppen, ne kleine Kopfnuss für die ersten mm reicht. Die Muttern/Gewinde steckst du vom Gehäuseinneren in das Loch und ziehst sie dann mit einer riesigen Unterlegscheibe straff ins Holz. So bekommst du von unten keine Abdrücke und die Dinger sitzen bombenfest UND gerade. Hier ein Bildchen: http://www.lautsprecher-technik.de/images/14001b.jpg Achja: du ziehst die Muttern natürlich ins Holz bevor du die endgültige Verschraubung vonimmst, dann kannst du auch die riesige Unterlegscheibe entfernen.

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, dass dann auch alles dicht ist, kannst du als Flutschmittel nochn bisschen Silikon oder Scheibendichtmasse für PKWs nehmen. Zum Eindrehen der Schrauben in die metrischen Gewinde kannst du auch irgendwelchen Leim / Hartöl oder sowas geben, dann lockert sich über die Zeit definitiv nix.

Ich kann dein Zögern verstehen.


----------



## Sync (20. Juni 2011)

Was haltet ihr von Simfy?
Auch bezüglich zur Tonqualität?


----------



## sipsap (20. Juni 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> kann man eig ungefähr pauschal sagen ab welcher preisklasse der dac eines avr mit dem einer stx oder cdplayers mithalten kann?
> verglichen mit nem heutigen ~150€ cdplayer bzw ein mittelklassig gebrauchten aus den 90ern.


 
keiner eine antwort parat ? oder habe ich zu wenig posts?


----------



## nyso (20. Juni 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> keiner eine antwort parat ? oder habe ich zu wenig posts?


 
Was soll das damit zu tun haben? Es gehen regelmäßig Posts unter, sowas soll vorkommen

Ich kann dir da keine Antwort geben, aber ich behaupte einfach mal ein 500€ AVR sollte nicht schlechter sein als eine 160€ STX.


Edit: Da fällt mir ein Problem ein das ich grad hab....

Wenn ich DVDs gucke stellt sich der AVR automatisch auf Dolby, allerdings kommen dann keine Stimmen etc, nur noch die Hintergrundmusik. Woran kann das denn bitte liegen?


----------



## hydro (20. Juni 2011)

> Wenn ich DVDs gucke stellt sich der AVR automatisch auf Dolby,  allerdings kommen dann keine Stimmen etc, nur noch die Hintergrundmusik.  Woran kann das denn bitte liegen?


Kein Center?
Bzw. musst du am AVR auf Stereo umstellen.


> keiner eine antwort parat ? oder habe ich zu wenig posts?


Kauf dir einfach einen AVR, wenn dir der DAC schlechter als der der Essence gefällt, nimm ein Cinch-Kabel.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Würde mal drauf tippen dass du die Anzahl der Lautsprecher an AVR oder Wiedergabegerät falsch eingestellt hast.

@sipsap:
Ich hatte die Frage gesehen, hab sie aber bewusst nicht beantwortet weil es dazu einfach keine eindeutige Antwort gibt. Ein anständiger AVR ist was die DACs an geht sicher gleichwertig, aber eine konkreter Preisgrenze lässt sich nicht festlegen.


----------



## nyso (20. Juni 2011)

Sind nur die beiden großen dran. Muss ich mal gucken ob ich irgendwo was falsch eingestellt hab, aber das Menü des 1911 ist nicht gerade bedienungsfreundlich.....


----------



## Lee (20. Juni 2011)

Bei meinem Sony AVR hatte ich das gleiche "Problem". Das manuelle Einstellen von 2channel hat geholfen. Dann wurde das 5.1 Signal auf die beiden großen Boxen aufgeteilt. Muss der Denon sicher auch können.


----------



## sipsap (20. Juni 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Frage gesehen, hab sie aber bewusst nicht beantwortet weil es dazu einfach keine eindeutige Antwort gibt. Ein anständiger AVR ist was die DACs an geht sicher gleichwertig, aber eine konkreter Preisgrenze lässt sich nicht festlegen.


 
aber das ist doch schon mal ne recht eindeutige antwort 

@ hydro: ich habe keine essence, sondern nur eine D1. und da mir demnächst eine PS3 ins haus kommt zzgl. eines neuen AVR (anschlüsse) lohnt sich der umstieg nicht (hab ja kein KH der von profitieren würde).

die idee dahinter ist es mir ein gerät zu sparen, sprich die PS3 als cdspieler zu nutzen und optisch an den AVR anzuschließen. dementsprechend sollte der einen relativ guten DAC haben, da ich feststellen musste dass ein alter technics-cdspieler (nun yamaha) wesentlich besser klingt als die D1.
liebäugle derzeit mit einem onkyo tx-nr509. der hat einen TI Burr-Brown 192 kHz/24-Bit D/A-Wandler.


----------



## Bier (20. Juni 2011)

Also den Burr-Brown-Wandlern wird zumindest eine ziemlich gute Qualität nachgesagt.
In meinem Yamaha RX-V 767 ist auch einer (keine Ahnung was genau für einer) und der macht ne verdammt gute Figur


----------



## iceman650 (20. Juni 2011)

@TAZ: Wenn man die Höhen mag, iSSSSt der TF10 daSSSSS beSSSSSSte, waSSSSS einem paSSSSSieren kann 
Und immer an Geräte mit geringer Ausgangsimpedanz, sonst klingt der TF nicht mehr nach TF 
Schon bei 10 Ohm Ausgangsimpedanz hat man den Apparat schon ganzschön verbogen in Sachen Frequenzverlauf.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Habe jetzt nochmal ne Frage :

Ich habe ja nun die mb quart 280 für meine Gaming-PC.
Würdet ihr jetzt eine Soundkarte (z.B. Xonar DX) und einen Vollverstärker kaufen, oder einen Receiver mit einem digitalen Eingang ?


----------



## Bier (20. Juni 2011)

Bei dem Receiver hast du den Vorteil, dass du mehrere Quellen digital anschließen kannst. Was willst du denn maximal ausgeben? Darf es gebraucht sein?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Sowieso gebraucht !
Dachte so an allerhöchstens 150 €...


----------



## Bier (20. Juni 2011)

Für 150€ solltest du schon einen vernünftigen AVR bekommen, der eine Xonar DX locker schlägt solange du auf HDMI verzichten kannst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juni 2011)

Ok, dann fang ich mal an zu suchen 

Ich habe mir gerade überlegt, dass ich eigentlich ungern in die Boxen bohren würde, wegen evtl. Wiederverkauf...deshalb werde ich mir jetzt die bestellen


----------



## Caspar (20. Juni 2011)

Berichte von deinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Sync (21. Juni 2011)

Hab mich jetzt durchgerungen ne Soundkarte zu holen 
Bloß ich schwanke...
Ich möchte damit meine Magnat Quantum 605 mit Musik vom PC befeuern (über meinen uralt Onkyo Verstärker, kann nur analog mit 2 cinch-steckern verbunden werden)
Dazu Filme über mein Z5500 gucken (ja ich weiß lutschischlech).. iwann wird es ersetzt     sollte deshalb DTS etc unterstützen (ich gucke Blu Rays etc über Nero) 
Und noch Meinen Kopfhörer natürlich den Denon AH D 2000

ins auge gefallen sind mir Asus Xonar D2 (dann müsste ich das Z5500 über Koxial, meine Quantum über nen Klinke-Cinch Adapter und meine Kopfhörer über normal 3,5 mm Klinke anstöpseln)

Doch ich müsste ja immer wieder umstöpseln oder? Weil KH und Magnat über den gleichen Ausgang befeuert werden müssten oder?

Oder ich nehme die Essence STX und kann ja meine Magnat direkt per Cinch und meine Kopfhörer über den KH ausgang (6,3mm Klinke)befeuern oder? Und würde dann das Z5500 über die onboard laufen lassen per Koxial.
(Würde bei Musik wohl das beste sein oder?)

(beim Z5500 dürfte doch eh keine klangliche verbesserung zu erwarten sein  außerdem ist es doch egal von wo der Z5500 die Daten bekommt? Wäre ja eh alles digital?)

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar..will weg von Onboard 

Klanglich wird man wohl keine großen Unterschied hören bei den Karten oder?

Wenn es ne gute alternative für unter 100eu gibt.. bitte vorschlagen 

Edit: hab noch diese gefunden... http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Bravura-7-1-PCIe-x1.html?ia-pmtrack=157757413

..mann der ka** ist wirklich kompliziert ..welche sollte ich nehmen o.O


----------



## sinthor4s (21. Juni 2011)

Da du richtig bemerkt hast, dass dein Logitech-System digital angeschlossen wird, kannst du dich getrost auf
Stereo konzentrieren
Die STX ist leider sehr teuer, aber besonders dein Denon-KH dürfte es dir danken


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2011)

Zwei mal Stereo Out lässt sich bei den Xonars recht einfach realisieren. Man muss nur im Treiber 2 Kanäle und 4 Lautsprächer auswählen, dann hat man Stereosound auf Lin-Out 1 und 2.


----------



## b0s (21. Juni 2011)

Ansonsten würde die Essence dir sämtliche Bedürfnisse erfüllen:
Sie hat einen KH-Ausgang für deinen Denon, 2 Cinch-Anschlüsse für deine Stereoanlage und einen optischen/koaxialen Ausgang für dein Z5500. Onboard Sound brauchst du dann gar nicht.

Ist nur die Frage ob du bereit bist das Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Sync (21. Juni 2011)

wie ist es denn mit der Auzentech? Oder gibt es klanglich einen größeren Unterschied zur Essense?
Die Interessiert mich auch, da 6,3 mm KH eingang..
Im Endeffekt kann ich mir ja nen Klinke-Cinch adapter besorgen, wenn es klanglich wirklich nicht viel Ausmacht.
Wobei ich denke, dass ich eher mit meinen Denon nen Unterschied hören könnte, als mit den Magnat.


----------



## hydro (21. Juni 2011)

Sie soll waermer abgestimmt sein als die essence, ist 7.1 und klinkenadapter duerften dabei sein. Hat wohl nicht so stabile treiber.


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Sie soll waermer abgestimmt sein als die essence, ist 7.1 und klinkenadapter duerften dabei sein. Hat wohl nicht so stabile treiber.


 Bezieht sich das auf die X-Meridian 2g? Dann sind zumindest die Treiber von ähnlicher bis gleicher Qualität wie die der Xonar Karten. Sind nämlich, bis auf das Design, die gleichen.


----------



## Sync (21. Juni 2011)

nein auf die AuzenTech X-Fi Bravura 7.1


----------



## hydro (21. Juni 2011)

Aso dachte es geht um die forte, hat die bravura ueberhaupt nen khv?


----------



## Sync (21. Juni 2011)

steht bei mindfactory zumindest drin.
hab doch den link im 1. post. 

"Exklusiver Hi-Fi Kopfhörer Verstärker"
"Kopfhörer: 1x 6,35 mm (1/4") Ausgang für Kopfhörer"


----------



## sipsap (21. Juni 2011)

wobei der denon ah d2000 nun eig wirklich keinen khv braucht bzw. dieser den klang nicht verbessern sollte. dein akg hingegen vllt schon einwenig.


----------



## Dirksen (21. Juni 2011)

mit welchen studio boxen ist ein philips micro theater mcd716 klangqualitäts mäßig vergleichen?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2011)

Ich tippe mal auf die ganz kleinen Behrunger (MS20?) als Vergleich.


Ich packe mal den Grundriss von meinem neuen Wohn- und Musikzimmer in den Anhang. Sagt mal was euch dazu einfällt  (Akustikoptimierungen sind eingeplant).


----------



## Sync (21. Juni 2011)

und ich schwanke zwischen den sokas :/


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf die ganz kleinen Behrunger (MS20?) als Vergleich.
> 
> 
> Ich packe mal den Grundriss von meinem neuen Wohn- und Musikzimmer in den Anhang. Sagt mal was euch dazu einfällt  (Akustikoptimierungen sind eingeplant).


 Könnte mein Zimmer sein. Und bei meinem ist die Akustik erbärmlich.
Nur ist meines noch mal 20 cm niedriger und 40 cm schmäler. Die Länge ist gleich. 

Bist du in eine eigene Wohnung umgezogen? Glückwunsch 

Edit: Die Schräge ist jeweils an den 3,60m Breiten, richtig?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2011)

Nee, nicht eigene Wohnung, Eltern haben nen Haus gekauft .

Und ja, die Schrägen sind an den kurzen Seiten. Werde mir mal nen Messmikro anschaffen und die Geschichte mal ausmessen . Diffusoren für Hinten sind schon eingeplant, genauso wie eine Dämpfung vorne (evtl auch ne Bafflewall) und wenn nötig ne Akustikdecke aus Basotect. Aber wie gesagt erstmal ausmessen, nicht das es zu viel des Guten wird.


----------



## Sync (22. Juni 2011)

*"Vielen Dank,* Ihre Bestellung wird bearbeitet."

Xonar Essence ST bestellt.. ich weiß nicht ob ich mich nun freuen oder erhängen soll


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Juni 2011)

Auf jeden Fall freuen 
Bei mir war das auch so eine Aus-dem-Bauch-Entscheidung mir die Karte zu holen, aber nachdem sie eingebaut und funktionstüchtig gemacht wurde war heilfroh den Wechsel von der Xonar D1 zur Essence ST gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

Musste zur ST greifen, da meine PCIe Steckplätze direkt über der Graka beim RAM liegt..  hätte 2 Riegel entfernen müssen.. doch ohne Dualchannel is k*cke 

naja die ST tuts auch..und ich kann immer noch dieses Erweiterungsdingens H6 holen.. falls ich es iwann brauch 

und ich glaube meine Magnats werden sich bedanken, dass sie nun kein "Onboard-Dauergebrumme" mehr spielen müssen


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juni 2011)

Von Onboard auf Essence ST?
Dir fallen die Ohren ab vor Freude! 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Von Onboard auf Essence ST?
> Dir fallen die Ohren ab vor Freude!
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
DAS wäre ein grund sich zu erhängen... hab ja erst 400eu für die Quantum und 250 für den Denon hingeblättert ohne Ohren wäre es dann ja noch schöner 

Aber ja.. ich freue mich schon sehr.. übermorgen ist das schätzel da 


Andere Frage: Was haltet ihr von Simfy?  Also Qualitätsmäßig. Ich finde für ein Gratisangebot kann sich die Qualität sehen lassen..


----------



## PEG96 (23. Juni 2011)

Gar nichts, die quali ist für Streaming in Ordnung aber trotzdem schlecht, da rauscht schon so einiges.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (23. Juni 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Musste zur ST greifen, da meine PCIe Steckplätze direkt über der Graka beim RAM liegt.. :


Is bei mir auch so. Bin aba voll zufrieden mit der ST.
Die Ausgabe hat sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## hydro (23. Juni 2011)

> Was haltet ihr von Simfy?  Also Qualitätsmäßig. Ich finde für ein Gratisangebot kann sich die Qualität sehen lassen..


Simfy bietet mit 192kBit an, also schonmal erheblich besser als youtube. 
Teste es doch einfach, nimm eine CD von dir und vergleiche sie mit dem onlineangebot!


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Simfy bietet mit 192kBit an, also schonmal erheblich besser als youtube.
> Teste es doch einfach, nimm eine CD von dir und vergleiche sie mit dem onlineangebot!


 

Da warte ich erst auf meine Essence, die ja morgen kommt


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich bin echt simfy-Fan geworden. Die quali ist in meinen augen und mit meiner Hardware topp^^. Nur zur Zeit will der mir nen paar Lieder nicht immer beim ersten Versuch abspielen. das ist nervig :/ aber ich denke da kommt bald nen bugfix


----------



## Bier (23. Juni 2011)

Danke für den simfy Tip 
Kannte ich vorher noch gar nicht.
Ich find die Quali geht in Ordnung, wenn man nicht grad auf Partylautstärken hört.
Nur meine 384er Leitung macht manchmal n paar Spacken


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

Nervig wird es erst nach dem ersten Monat (denn im ersten Monat hat man nen premium account)
danach muss man sich werbung anhören (antun) oder ca 8eu im monat für premium zahlen


----------



## Bier (23. Juni 2011)

Ach verdammt
Naja aber die 8€ wären mir das schon fast wert

*Edit: *Ich hab nur noch 7 Tage Premium
Und wie läuft das eigl mit der Offline-Funktion?


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

wenn du Studivz hast gibs sogar bissel rabatt.

Für zu Hause am PC find ich das Angebot echt gut, weil man echt viel Musik hören kann.. allerdings für den Hifi-freak is das wohl eher nichts


----------



## Bier (23. Juni 2011)

Wobei ich muss sagen, dass ich im Direktvergleich zwischen MP3 192kbit/s und flac bei den meisten Liedern keinen Unterschied auf meinen Canton GLE 490 gehört habe. Also für zu Hause und zwischendurch ist das wirklich gut.


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

Offline Funktion, musste die Lieder in Playlisten abspeichern und auf "offline" stellen. da gibs so einen Button..iwo 
Dann kannst du die Lieder auch mit deinem Smartphone unterwegs hören.
Auf deren Seite stehen die ganzen Infos...

Meine Essence wurde verschickt.. aber meine Begeisterung hielt nicht lange an

Versteckt in der Mail musste ich zur Kenntnis nehmen "Der Versand erfolgt ueber: Hermes."


----------



## Borkenkaefer (24. Juni 2011)

Glaub ich werd mir simfy auch mal laden und rein hören.
Was ist an hermes schlecht?

edit: grml bei simfy muss man sich registrieren.


----------



## Sync (24. Juni 2011)

hab bisher immer ewig auf meine pakete gewartet.
bei dhl waren sie IMMER am nächsten tag da.

ja aber nur mit der email, von daher finde ich das voll ok.


----------



## nyso (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 24.06.2011 / neue Soundkarte eingetroffen S.355 .....!*

Tobi, als Soka hätte ich eher eine Asus empfohlen. Die X-Fi sind angeblich ziemlich basslastig.

Und wir wollen alle sehen das du dir dann auch eine standesgemäße Anlage kaufst Guter Verstärker und zwei Tischlautsprecher, so um die 500-800€ wäre für dein kleines Zimmer perfekt

Diesen Receiver find ich z.B. klasse
Pioneer VSX-921-K 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## SirToctor (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 24.06.2011 / neue Soundkarte eingetroffen S.355 .....!*

@ nyso: kommt drauf an, wofür du sie nutzen willst, beim zocken ist die asus im Nachtteil, da sie EAX nicht so unterstützt wie eine X-Fi.
Hatte selbst die Xonar D2X dran.

Wobei ich die wieder verkauft habe, da ich kein richtigen Vorteil beim Zocken mit Headset (G37) spüren konnte.

@ heiko: das wird schon bei dir eintreffen  zur sicherheit kannste ja denen mail-mäßig permanent feuer geben


----------



## thysol (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 24.06.2011 / neue Soundkarte eingetroffen S.355 .....!*



SirToctor schrieb:


> @ nyso: kommt drauf an, wofür du sie nutzen willst, beim zocken ist die asus im Nachtteil, da sie EAX nicht so unterstützt wie eine X-Fi.
> Hatte selbst die Xonar D2X dran.



Nenn mir ein "modernes" Spiel das noch EAX unterstuetzt? Die X-FI Karten sind den Asus Karten klanglich weit unterlegen. Nur die X-Fi HD kann mit Asus mithalten.



SirToctor schrieb:


> Wobei ich die wieder verkauft habe, da ich kein richtigen Vorteil beim Zocken mit Headset (G37) spüren konnte.


 
Dein Headset ist auch klanglich Schrott, kein Wunder also das du keinen Unterschied festellen konntest.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (24. Juni 2011)

Ah danke für die Reg. Info.
Email ist in ordnung. Obwohl wenn sie die Seite auch mal hacken oO


----------



## PEG96 (24. Juni 2011)

Könnt ihr mir mal schnell ein Programm nennen, mit dem man 192khz Flacs zu 192khz Wave Datein machen kann.


----------



## Caspar (24. Juni 2011)

Wir hatten doch kürzlich die Diskussion über die Heco Victa 200. Ich habe sie mir jetzt noch mal genau angesehen, Qualitativ gibts echt nix zu meckern, die sind mindestens genuso gut verarbeitet wie ähnlichpreisige Magnats. Für Musik spielen sie tief genug, für gelegentliche Filme reichen sie auch und gerade Stimmen kommen deutlich realistischer rüber als bei gewöhnlichen Sub-Sat-Systemen. 

Ich höre eben Hiphop. Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming Der Tiefgang reicht dafür, das kann auch an der Aufstellung liegen. Anfangs erschienen sie mir im Gegensatz zu den Needlebreitbändern deutlich dumpfer, das hat sich nach ein paar Minuten hören allerdings gegeben. (Allgemein klingen alle BB die ich bisher gehört habe im direkten Vergleich zu Kalotten und Bändchen heller, also kaum verwunderlich.  ) Gitarren gefallen mir über Breitbänder auf jeden Fall besser, sogar über den Mini Needle Breitbänder. Die Needles machen meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Spaß als die Victas und klingen irgendwie freundlicher.

Für jemanden der nicht viel ausgeben möchte sind die Victas also echt nen Preisknüller. Der Renkforce E-SA9 macht sich auch nach ein paar Monaten noch gut. Mörderpegel muss man von dem Gespann nicht erwarten. Für kleine Räume und Leute die sich erst später mit riesigen Hörnern die Ohren zerstören wollen allerdings wieder völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> (Allgemein klingen alle BB die ich bisher gehört habe im direkten Vergleich zu Kalotten und Bändchen heller, also kaum verwunderlich.  ) Gitarren gefallen mir über Breitbänder auf jeden Fall besser, sogar über den Mini Needle Breitbänder. Die Needles machen meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Spaß als die Victas und klingen irgendwie freundlicher.


 
Hmm also grad im Hochtonbereich find ich das nen Breitbänder etwas dumpfer klingt, grad gegen gute Bändchen bzw Emit Tweeter klingen breitbänder dumpf, also ich hab mittlerweile auch einige BB gehört und hab viele verschiedene arten von Hochtönern, von Highend Konus Hochtöner ( Saba Greencone ) Polycarbonat kalotte, Seidenkalotte, HybridHorn, bis hin zu Emit Bändchen ( Infinity ) vom klang her alles extrem verschieden, kann mich da kaum irgendwie entscheiden was mir am besten gefällt, aber nen guter Breitbänder hat gegen die alle keine chance,( im moment hab ich nen Saba Greencone Breitbänder, die Ovalen unter Audiophilen also wirklich durchaus geschäzt )
auser die Polycarbonat kalotte die neigt leicht zum klirren ab ner gewissen lautstärke und fliegt deshalb bald raus bei mir 

Klar ne Gitarre klingt auf nem guten breitbänder wirklich erstklassik, besonder in Kombination mit nem Röhrenamp wie es sich gehört.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2011)

Und den BB dann ambesten noch in nen Horn . Dann machts richtig Freude .

Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden...
Den 20er Tangband-BB ins K+T-Horn oder mehr in die Tasche greifen (/sparen) und die pure dynamics Keramix bauen... Haben beide ihre eindeutigen Klangliche Vorzüge .


----------



## Dirksen (24. Juni 2011)

kann man einen aktiven subwoofer wie den: ESI Sw10k Experience Subwoofer an eine Xonar essence anschließen ?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2011)

Wenn du die anderen Lautsprecher durchschleifst und die Lautstärke künftig nur unter Windows regelst, dann ja.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2011)

Jein. Von 3.5mm Stereo Klinke auf 2x6.3mm Mono Klinke müsste man halt noch adaptieren, aber dann sollte es passen.

Durchschleifen sollte eigentlich nicht nötig sein.


----------



## Dirksen (24. Juni 2011)

der hat doch einen 3,5 und einen 6,3 klinke anschluss, kann ich nicht an den 3,5 meine boxen hängen und an den 6,3 den sub?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2011)

Wenn du dir aber ein Bild vom Sub anguckst:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_PyQdczq98...AACrE/ebrGvJ3fGMs/s1600/sw10ke_sub1_large.jpg
Dann wirst du feststellen dass der Sub Mono-Klinke Anschlüsse hat und nicht Stereo wie es aus der Xonar schallt.


----------



## Dirksen (24. Juni 2011)

gibt es eig auch y-kabel von 1 auf 3? dann würde ich an die 6,3 den sub und drn kh anschließen und an 3,5 die studis oder haben y-kabel einen zu hohen quali verlust?


----------



## Lee (25. Juni 2011)

Schließ auf keinen Fall an den KH Ausgang einen Sub an, wenn du den Kopfhörer-Verstärker an hast.


----------



## Dirksen (25. Juni 2011)

und was ist mit studios?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2011)

Was soll damit sein?


----------



## Dirksen (25. Juni 2011)

ich wollte wissen ob man die an den selben ausgang klämmen kann wie dem kh


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2011)

Nein, man kann ein normales NF-Pegel-Gerät nicht an einen verstärken Kopfhörerausgang ankl*e*mmen...


----------



## Dirksen (25. Juni 2011)

mhm, dann werden es wohl doch keine studios, ich dachte ich könnte mir den verstärker sparen 
kann man die klipsch rb 81 auch als nahfeldmonitore benutzen?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2011)

Was willst du nun eigentlich!? Les doch mal die Bedienungsanleitung der Essence...

Kophörerausgang ist Verstärkt, daher nur für Kopfhörer geeignet! Cinch ist unverstärkt, daher für alle Normalpegelgeräte geeignet...

Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn du dich exakt audrücken würdest und "Studiomonitor" als Begriff nutzen würdest. Ein "Studio" ist das Gesamte, wo auch aufgenommen und abgemischt wird, also der Raum. Und durch die Bezeichnung wusste hie rbestimmt NIEMAND was du überhaupt von dir geben willst.


----------



## Dirksen (25. Juni 2011)

ich glaube dann mach ich mal eher einen neuen thread auf, sonst werden das hier noch 10 seiten...
Edit: habe meinen alten thread reaktiviert, bitte mal reinschauen  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ndsystem-kopfhoerer-thread-4.html#post3132299


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Juni 2011)

thysol schrieb:
			
		

> Nenn mir ein "modernes" Spiel das noch EAX unterstuetzt? Die X-FI Karten sind den Asus Karten klanglich weit unterlegen. Nur die X-Fi HD kann mit Asus mithalten.
> 
> Dein Headset ist auch klanglich Schrott, kein Wunder also das du keinen Unterschied festellen konntest.



Naja wenn wir danach gehen, sind die alle Schrott, sind halt 0-8-15 gamer soundkarten.

Für mich z..b macht ne Esi Maya viel mehr Sinn im Low Class Segment.
Wobei audiophilie in meinen Augen auch über bewertet ist. Was bringt die beste souka wenn nur 2 Creative (Pseudo Gaming Gelump Boxen drann hängen?) oder der Verstärker grad mal genug Saft hat um ne 10 Watt boxe anzutreiben.

Ich hab nen schicken kleinen 300watt Pa mit nen paar speakon Anschlüssen an nem Mixer klemmen. Unter dahinter ein paar Car HiFi Boxen klemmen. Und das reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juni 2011)

So, die Vogels VLB 200-Wandhalterungen sind vor kurzer Zeit angekommen und sind auch schon montiert 
Ich muss sagen, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war sie zu kaufen, sie sind auf jeden Fall das Geld wert.

Die Lautsprecher sitzen einfach nur bombenfest 

Bilder gibt es im entsprechenden Bilderthread 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Caspar (25. Juni 2011)

Cool, gut zu wissen.  Aber probiere bitte die Tage noch mal, ob sich durch die Vibrationen auch wirklich nichts lockert. Sicher ist sicher! Sieht auf jeden Fall echt schick aus und Platzt hast du dadurch auch noch gespart.


----------



## Caspar (25. Juni 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Hmm also grad im Hochtonbereich find ich das nen Breitbänder etwas dumpfer klingt, grad gegen gute Bändchen bzw Emit Tweeter klingen breitbänder dumpf



Dumpfer ja, auch irgendwie verwaschener. Trotzdem finde ich den Hochton wesentlich heller oder blasser. Keine Ahnung wie ich es sonst ausdrücken soll. Kalotten wirken meiner Meinung nach deutlich kräftiger. Darum habe ich mich im direkten Vergleich auch fast immer für Kalotten entschieden, bei der Avatar Filmmusik (Klassik) hatte ich allerdings so meine Schwierigkeiten. Ansonsten sind Bändchen auch meine erste Wahl. Hörner konnte ich leider noch keine hören.

Was hälst du von dem Gedanken ein Bändchen im Hochton mit einem gewaltigen Horn untenrum zu verbinden? Da ich noch kein Horn gehört habe, kann ich die Kombi nicht einschätzen. In der Theorie finde ich den Gedanken aber interessant. Hörner sollen ja knochentrocken sein.

Wie weit ist eigentlich dein Visaton-Basteltraum gereift?



nfsgame schrieb:


> Und den BB dann ambesten noch in nen Horn . Dann machts richtig Freude .
> 
> Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden...
> Den 20er Tangband-BB ins K+T-Horn oder mehr in die Tasche greifen (/sparen) und die pure dynamics Keramix bauen... Haben beide ihre eindeutigen Klangliche Vorzüge .



Ui, die Keramix kannte ich noch nicht. Sie hat nen ER4 drin...  Für mich wäre die Entscheidung damit schon fast gefallen. Konntest du schon mal die Keramix und die Duetta vergleichen? Gibts zu den Keramix irgendwo Messungen?

Die Duetta ist nen echt heisses Gerät, ich habe noch nichts geileres gehört. Selbst die dicksten Quadral Aurums sind im Gegensatz zur Duetta nur Spielzeug.

Ps.: Sparen...  (Ich Tagträume von den hart umrissenen Saiten die mir der ER4 damals entgegenknallte, hoffentlich ist die HobbyHifi-Spontan wenigstens im Ansatz so gut, sonst kann ich sie gleich wieder verkaufen.)

Meinst du mit K+T Horn die CT250? Ich habe einige Klangbeschreibungen gelesen und glaube kaum, dass dieser LS mit der Duetta konkurrieren kann. Udo hat damit echt einen wahnsinns LS geschaffen. -Edit: Ich weiss, ich habe noch kein Horn gehört und gehe nur nach dem Gefühl. Die Duetta ist allerdings wirklich eine Klasse für sich, damit vermutlich auch die Keramix. Daraus schließe ich diese dreiste Annahme - wenn du sie gehört hast und sagst, dass ich mich irre, nehme ich die Aussage gern zurück. Selbst die Visaton Concorde hat mir nicht so gut wie die Duetta gefallen, auch wenns die Nr2 auf meiner Must have Liste ist. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Juni 2011)

@borkenkäfer, 
bzgl. der Lautsprecher
Phillips AH46 serie bj 78/79 
Ich tipp mal auf die AH466 ? 

Wegem dem VOX, Röhren vieleicht hinüber ? Die halten ja nun auch keine ewigkeiten.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (25. Juni 2011)

@dfence: Jo, 22AH463. Von wo kennst du so alte Teile? 

Wegen dem Vox: Glaub nicht das es die Röhren sind. Hab ihn eingeschaltet, es war ein krachen zu hören und dann war nichts mehr. Also nicht mal Strom auf der Led. Dachte natürlich sofort das die Sicherung defekt ist, aber zumindest die von außen wechselbare ist ganz. Wenn ich mal Zeit find schlepp ich ihn in die Werkstatt.


----------



## Caspar (25. Juni 2011)

@ Sickpuppy
Welchen Akai hast du? Sind deine Babys ein Bausatz oder eine Eigenentwicklung?


----------



## nyso (25. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> @dfence: Jo, 22AH463. Von wo kennst du so alte Teile?
> 
> Wegen dem Vox: Glaub nicht das es die Röhren sind. Hab ihn eingeschaltet, es war ein krachen zu hören und dann war nichts mehr. Also nicht mal Strom auf der Led. Dachte natürlich sofort das die Sicherung defekt ist, aber zumindest die von außen wechselbare ist ganz. Wenn ich mal Zeit find schlepp ich ihn in die Werkstatt.


 
dfence hat bei seinem Umzug einen ganzen Sprinter nur mit uralt Hifi vollbekommen
Er ist hier sowas wie unser Soundorakel


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Juni 2011)

*lach* soundorakel is gut. war aber nur nen halber sprinter  
@Borkenkäfer
Nuja meine leidenschaft ist Vintage Hifi kram, da kennt man so einiges wenn man sich lange zeit damit beschäftigt  Ich hab auch so einiges an info material *g* 
Knacken und dann nix mehr, könnten schon die röhren sein, werden die den überhaupt noch warm ? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das nen AC30 oder, dann sollten dadrinne 2 EL84 röhren sein je nach marke und qualität halten die zwischen 1000-10000 stunden, eigentlich garnicht so unwarscheinlich das die hinüber sind. Sind auch garnicht so teuer, bei Thomann bekommste 2 Sovtek für 21€ wenn ich das noch richtig im kopf hab sind das röhren nach Militär standart mit 10000h lebensdauer 
Sovtek Rhre EL84 Paar

Edit : eben seh ich das du sogar geschrieben hast das es nen AC30 ist *lol* also sind da 2 EL84 drinne ( gegentakt endstufe ) , die würd ich einfach mal tauschen ( kann eh nie schaden röhren als ersatz da zu haben ) dann sparst du die evt teuere werkstatt kosten.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2011)

@Caspar: W8-1772-Horn
Das Horn meinte ich. Dynamisch is das Teil erste Sahne, Im hochton fehlt mir allerdings einiges. Das hat der ER4 wieder....

Nen Zwidder aus beiden Techniken wäre echt sehr nice...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (25. Juni 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> *lach* soundorakel is gut. war aber nur nen halber sprinter
> @Borkenkäfer
> Nuja meine leidenschaft ist Vintage Hifi kram, da kennt man so einiges wenn man sich lange zeit damit beschäftigt  Ich hab auch so einiges an info material *g*
> Knacken und dann nix mehr, könnten schon die röhren sein, werden die den überhaupt noch warm ? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das nen AC30 oder, dann sollten dadrinne 2 EL84 röhren sein je nach marke und qualität halten die zwischen 1000-10000 stunden, eigentlich garnicht so unwarscheinlich das die hinüber sind. Sind auch garnicht so teuer, bei Thomann bekommste 2 Sovtek für 21€ wenn ich das noch richtig im kopf hab sind das röhren nach Militär standart mit 10000h lebensdauer
> ...


Danke für die Info. Wie gesagt, es leuchten nicht mal die "einschalt LED". Drum schätz ich das auch die Röhren keinen Strom bekommen. Selbst trau ich mich nicht die Röhren zu tauschen, dabei muss man ja auch BIAS einmessen. Hab ich mal gelesen. Kenn mich da aber nicht so aus.

Hast du vielleicht auch Infos zu den Philips Boxen? Selbst im Netz hab ich dazu nichts gefunden ausser komische (ev. Holländische?) threads.


----------



## Caspar (25. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Caspar: W8-1772-Horn
> Das Horn meinte ich. Dynamisch is das Teil erste Sahne, Im hochton fehlt mir allerdings einiges. Das hat der ER4 wieder....
> 
> Nen Zwidder aus beiden Techniken wäre echt sehr nice...



Deswegen finde ich den nachfolgenden Fred recht interessant.
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=104&thread=22341

Man müsste den ER4 mit einem Horn kombinieren. Das stelle ich mir allerdings garnicht so leicht vor. Ich würde denken, dass das Horn dann immer hinter dem ER4 "hinkt". Keine Ahnung welche Treiber man da nehmen müsste. Details sollten untenrum ja auch vorhanden sein und -3dB bei um die 40-45Hz wären toll. Preislich dürfte man mit einem simplen Multiplex Gehäuse dann locker die 1000€ Grenze pro LS knacken. Ganz günstig ist das echt nicht und die Entwicklung dauert bestimmt paar Jahre. Das wäre mal ein Monsterprojekt für später. Dafür muss ich noch gaaaanz viel lernen... ^^ Ich habe bisher auch noch keinen Bausatz gesehen der die Idee beachtet. Vielleicht hat das einen Grund, leider kenne ich mich noch nicht genug aus um das einschätzen zu können. ^^ Kugelwellen wären ja auch etwas, das nimmt dann aber noch mehr Platz weg. Hast du zufällig schon mal nach einem derartigen Bausatz gesucht? Wenn morgen Zeit ist gucke ich mal nach, den Gedanken muss schon mal jemand aufgefasst haben.

Edit: Hast du dir eigentlich schon mal das Mivoc Horn angesehen? (/angehört)
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/mivoc_horn.htm
Da dürfte obenrum immerhin nix fehlen.

Das http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/tron.htm liegt wiederum in einer unerschwinglichen Preisklasse. :/

Eigentlich doof, dass ich nich gleich darauf gekommen bin. Das Unihorn M! Das stand bei meiner Auswahl auch auf der Liste, der Preis hat mich allerdings abgeschreckt. An der Optik lässt sich ja noch feilen. 
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/unihorn_m.htm


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2011)

Das Mivoc-Horn hab ich mir schon angeschaut, ich traue den günstigen Folien nur nicht so. Das können Kalotten zT noch besser. Und dafür setze ich dann keine Folie/AMT/Bändchen ein.

Tron find ich auch nen recht guter Ansatz, aber hast du schonmal ne Messung davon gesehen? Das Onken produziert bei 200-250Hz erstmal ne fieseste Auslöschung (zT -20dB)... Das was hinterm Horn sitzt ist allerdings was feines, nicht zuletzt weil der Hersteller (BMS) knapp 50km von hier entfernt sitzt (Hannover). Anhören konnte ich mir das allerdings noch nicht. Aber wenn man schon soviel ausgibt, dann sollte es auch kompromisslos sein finde ich. Eine fiese Auslöschung ist für mich ein Kompromiss.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juni 2011)

@Borkenkeafer:

sehr schöner Vox-Verstärker! Ich spiele jetzt selbst seit drei Wochen an meinem neuen Vox VT40+. Das ist ein Hybrid-Modelling-Combo-Verstärker mit 12AX7-Röhre in der Vorstufe und Transistor-Endstufe. Vorher hatte ich einen Fender Frontman mit Transistor-Vor und -Endstufe. Die Dynamik des VOX ist gegenüber dem Fender atemberaubend und der Vintage-Sound macht einfach spaß.
Darf ich fragen mit was für einer Gitarre du an deinem Schmuckstück spielst?


----------



## nyso (25. Juni 2011)

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Studioboxen und "normalen" Boxen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juni 2011)

Die Frage erklärt dir auch Wikipedia ziemlich gut.  Studiolautsprecher


----------



## nyso (25. Juni 2011)

Ah, danke^^


----------



## Caspar (26. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das Mivoc-Horn hab ich mir schon angeschaut, ich traue den günstigen Folien nur nicht so. Das können Kalotten zT noch besser. Und dafür setze ich dann keine Folie/AMT/Bändchen ein.
> 
> Tron find ich auch nen recht guter Ansatz, aber hast du schonmal ne Messung davon gesehen? Das Onken produziert bei 200-250Hz erstmal ne fieseste Auslöschung (zT -20dB)... Das was hinterm Horn sitzt ist allerdings was feines, nicht zuletzt weil der Hersteller (BMS) knapp 50km von hier entfernt sitzt (Hannover). Anhören konnte ich mir das allerdings noch nicht. Aber wenn man schon soviel ausgibt, dann sollte es auch kompromisslos sein finde ich. Eine fiese Auslöschung ist für mich ein Kompromiss.


 
Die Zeitung in der die Tron vorgestellt wurde muss noch irgendwo rumliegen, ich krame sie heute Abend mal raus. Bei den Kompromissen stimme ich dir zu. Das ist wirklich bisschen heftig.

Die Duetta ist vorbildlich.  Die Keramix hat mit dem Einsetzen des ER4 ja nen steigenden Schieb.
Messungen

Mir ist eben die "Six Frames Under" vor die Linse gesprungen. Die Messungen sehen aber nicht ganz optimal aus.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (26. Juni 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @Borkenkeafer:
> 
> sehr schöner Vox-Verstärker! Ich spiele jetzt selbst seit drei Wochen an meinem neuen Vox VT40+. Das ist ein Hybrid-Modelling-Combo-Verstärker mit 12AX7-Röhre in der Vorstufe und Transistor-Endstufe. Vorher hatte ich einen Fender Frontman mit Transistor-Vor und -Endstufe. Die Dynamik des VOX ist gegenüber dem Fender atemberaubend und der Vintage-Sound macht einfach spaß.
> Darf ich fragen mit was für einer Gitarre du an deinem Schmuckstück spielst?


Klar  Wenn er funktioniert spiel ich drauf mit einer Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster 2000, ner Epiphone Joe Pass emperor II und einer E-Mandoline von HarleyBenton.
Bilder dazu und zu meinen anderen Gitarren findest in meinem Album.

Es geht nichts über einen Vollröhrenamp. Hätte dir auch eher dazu geraten als zu nen Hybrid. Aber solang du damit zufrieden bist, passt alles.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Juni 2011)

@Borkenkäfer anbei 2 scans ausm Phillips Jahrbuch 78/79 über deine Speaker


----------



## Borkenkaefer (26. Juni 2011)

Du bist echt unglaublich dfence! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Juni 2011)

hehehe kein problem


----------



## Sync (26. Juni 2011)

so essence kam gestern an.. und werde sie nachher mal einbauen.. leider werde ich wohl noch keinen spaß damit habe.. denn meine ohren pfeifen noch und ich höre dumpf.. scheiss Konzerte 
ohropax vergessen


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2011)

Selber Schuld..


----------



## Sync (26. Juni 2011)

ja ich weiß 

*düüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü* 

aber morgen ists bestimmt weg.. das rauschen ist auch schon fast weg 

ich hab das Paket noch nicht angefasst.. bin echt gut dieses mal.. sonst ist es immer sofort ausgepackt .

Weiß jemand ob die karte viel Wärme erzeugt? oder geht das. 

Edit: Also die Essence St ...


----------



## hydro (26. Juni 2011)

Sie bekommt ihren Strom über PCI... Wo soll die Wärme herkommen?


----------



## Sync (26. Juni 2011)

meine alte graka hat auch wärme erzeugt.. oO ohne weiteren stromanschluss


----------



## iceman650 (26. Juni 2011)

Ich merke nicht, dass meine STX sonderlich warm wird.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Juni 2011)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Sync (26. Juni 2011)

Dann ist ja gut 

So noch ab zum Sport und dann wird sie eingesetzt *vor aufregung platz*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Klar  Wenn er funktioniert spiel ich drauf mit einer Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster 2000, ner Epiphone Joe Pass emperor II und einer E-Mandoline von HarleyBenton.
> Bilder dazu und zu meinen anderen Gitarren findest in meinem Album.



 Arrgghhh...die Stratocaster ist ja echt ein Schmuckstück  ich werd mir wohl demnächst eine Squier Stratocaster holen, für eine USA Fender reicht das Geld leider nicht 



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Es geht nichts über einen Vollröhrenamp. Hätte dir auch eher dazu geraten als zu nen Hybrid. Aber solang du damit zufrieden bist, passt alles.



Du hast sicher recht, eine Vollröhre klingt nochmal deutlich besser, aber da ich nur für mich allein zu Hause spiele wollte ich mir einen Moddeling-Amp holen da man damit für wenig Geld sehr flexibel im Sound ist und viel rumexperimentieren kann. Ich brauch das um meine Motivation zum Üben hoch zu halten.
Und da ich sowieso erst seit kurzem Gitarre lerne muss ich da nich gleich wieder einen riesen Haufen Geld versenken  In den letzten 2 Monaten 2 Gitarren und 2 Verstärker gekauft zu haben reicht erstmal


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. Juni 2011)

Hab die Strat von nem Freund gebraucht um nur 700 euro gekauft. Eventuell findest wo so ein Angebot, is besser als ne Squier. Falls dir das noch zu viel ist, besser sparen. Der Unterschied ist schon groß.
@amp: spiel auch nur für mich allein zu hause. Aber das mit dem Flexiblen Sound versteh ich, will mir demnächst das HD500 von Line 6 kaufen.


----------



## Sync (27. Juni 2011)

So nach der 2. Nacht ist das Piepen fast weg aus meinen Ohren.. Also Essence ausgepackt und eingebaut.. Ergebnis:

Boaa mein Gott ist das ein Klangsprung 

Essence ST hat sich wirklich gelohnt... Diese Auflösung im Gegensatz zu Onboard ist ja der Knaller! Ich hatte einen Sprung erwartet..aber einen so großen nicht.
Der Detailreichtum einiger Lieder ist wirklich gestiegen.. Und fehlenden Tiefgang kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## SirToctor (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*

super update...freu mich,dass wir endlich den kühler bestaunen durften

zu dem audio thema:



thysol schrieb:


> Nenn mir ein "modernes" Spiel das noch EAX  unterstuetzt? Die X-FI Karten sind den Asus Karten klanglich weit  unterlegen. Nur die X-Fi HD kann mit Asus mithalten.
> 
> Dein Headset ist auch _klanglich Schrott_, kein Wunder also das du keinen Unterschied festellen konntest.


 
  genau! weil die soundkarte sehr viel einfluss auf ein usb headset hat  XD ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem teil, höre wesentlich besser bei  ego-shootern etc, was raumortung betrifft im vgl. zu meinem alten 5.1  medusa.
btw: wenn er kein high-end system anschließt, wird er wohl nix merken vom unterschied, oder? 

und _klanglicher schrott_ ist es mit sicherheit nicht, wenn man sich GAMING-Headsets anschaut und vergleicht. NIcht umsonst ist dieses Headset sehr oft gut-sehr gut gewertet wurden. Das man hier keine Bang Olaffson Quali erwartet, ist klar, und somit dein Post nur provozierend in meinen augen


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*



SirToctor schrieb:


> super update...freu mich,dass wir endlich den kühler bestaunen durften
> 
> zu dem audio thema:
> 
> ...


 
Nö, leider hat er recht. Gaming-Headsets in der Preisklasse sind schlecht. Erst ab 250-300€ sind sie auf Hifi-Niveau eines 100€ Stereo-Kopfhörers 
Bei Logitech/Razer etc Headsets bezahlt man mehr den Namen als den Klang.

Und eine gut/sehr gut Bewertung von Leuten ohne Ahnung ist auch keine Kunst. Also nächstes mal lieber gute Stereo-Kopfhörer kaufen, die bieten bei gleichem Preis wesentlich mehr Klang.


----------



## Maverick306 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*



nyso schrieb:


> Nö, leider hat er recht. Gaming-Headsets in der Preisklasse sind schlecht. Erst ab 250-300€ sind sie auf Hifi-Niveau eines 100€ Stereo-Kopfhörers
> Bei Logitech/Razer etc Headsets bezahlt man mehr den Namen als den Klang.
> 
> Und eine gut/sehr gut Bewertung von Leuten ohne Ahnung ist auch keine Kunst. Also nächstes mal lieber gute Stereo-Kopfhörer kaufen, die bieten bei gleichem Preis wesentlich mehr Klang.


 
Das kann ich leider bestätigen. Ich könnte mir heute noch innen Arsch beißen mir das Rockat Kave Solid [Zum Kaufdatum 90€) gekauft zu haben. Wenige Wochen später hatte ich mir ein Sennheiser HD595 (Kaufpreis 148€) zugelegt, was nen x-fachen so guten Sound hatte. Nachdem ich dann noch nen AKG K530 probegehört hatte (kostenpunkt 50€) dachte ich mir nur noch das mir jemand nen Seil geben sollte, damit ich mich damit erschießen kann wegen dem Roccat. Ich nutze ne ASUS Xonar D2PM 7.1 (die neue also) und nen Pioneer VSX-920 Reciever. Ich kann daher nur sagen - kauft euch kein headset, nehmt nen Stereo Kopfhörer und nen Micro dazu. Ist Günstiger, und klanglich wesentlich besser.


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Juni 2011)

Maverick306 schrieb:
			
		

> kauft euch kein headset, nehmt nen Stereo Kopfhörer und nen Micro dazu. Ist Günstiger, und klanglich wesentlich besser.


Sign, find ich kann man so unterschreiben, hab auch mic und Stereo Kopfhörer. Von headsets wurd ich meistens entäuscht.


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*

Ich beteilige mich auch mal an dem geflame hier. XD

Hab ein Logitech G35 und bin voll zufrieden damit.  Jedem das seine, newoaaah...


----------



## Own3r (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hab ein Logitech G35 und bin voll zufrieden damit.  Jedem das seine, newoaaah...



Ich bin mit meinem G35 auch zufrieden. Nur dafür brauchst du keine SoKa


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*

Nö, is nich nötig. Hast aber Raumklang...


----------



## Caspar (27. Juni 2011)

@ HAWX

Eben rein und was sehe ich da!? Schon die Pakete sehen lecker aus...


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*

Du bist mit deinem G35 nur so lange zufrieden bis Hifi-Kopfhörer in der gleichen Preisklasse hörst Dann ärgerst du dich, was du da für einen Müll gekauft hast


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> @ HAWX
> 
> Eben rein und was sehe ich da!? Schon die Pakete sehen lecker aus...



Ich weiß
Ich kanns kaum abwarten, die stehen nur 2 Zimmer weiter und lächeln mich förmlich an


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*

@Nyso
Versuch jetzt bitte nicht MIR was über HiFi zu erzählen,ja.  Ich bin mit den Logitech sowas von zufrieden das glaubst du mir garnicht.


----------



## Maverick306 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*



kero81 schrieb:


> @Nyso
> Versuch jetzt bitte nicht MIR was über HiFi zu erzählen,ja.  Ich bin mit den Logitech sowas von zufrieden das glaubst du mir garnicht.


 
Wenn ers nicht darf, beeinflusse ich dich halt 
Schön und gut das du mit dem G35 zufrieden bist, aber nimm mal nen Hifi Kopfhörer ausm gleichen Preissegment, sagen wir mal den AKG K701 (geiles teil). Nimm dir nen Lied, irgendein, is egal. Hörs mit dem G35, dann mit dem AKG. Dann merkst du wieso Headsets totaler schrott sind. Egal ob Speedlink, Logitech, Razer, Roccat oder sonstnen headset, es kommt niemals klanglich auf das gleiche niveau wie nen normaler Kopfhörer ausm gleichen preissegment. Don't ask me why...

spürst du schon wie wir dich beeinflussen als nächstes einen feingeistigen Kopfhörer zu kaufen?


----------



## Gnome (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 24.06.2011 / neue Soundkarte eingetroffen S.355 .....!*



thysol schrieb:


> Nenn mir ein "modernes" Spiel das noch EAX unterstuetzt? Die X-FI Karten sind den Asus Karten klanglich weit unterlegen. Nur die X-Fi HD kann mit Asus mithalten.


 
So ein Schrott. Wo hast du den Mist denn her? Ich hab ne X-Fi Fatal1ty und ich würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen, da die einfach guten und tollen Sound macht! Für mich nach wie vor die beste Soundkarte! Und du willst sagen, dass du den Unterschied zwischen ner Asus und ner Creative hörst? Veralbere dich mal selber. Für mich haben Asus Karten den miesesten Treiber einfach. Da nützt die angebliche "bessere" Soundleistung nen alten Scheiß. Creative Karten haben da weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten.

Bestes Ergebnis hat man mit nem feinen 5.1 Gaming Kopfhörer. Ich nutz die Roccat Kave und ich find die Klasse! In Verbindung mit ner X-Fi ein TRAUM.


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 24.06.2011 / neue Soundkarte eingetroffen S.355 .....!*



Gnome schrieb:


> So ein Schrott. Wo hast du den Mist denn her? Ich hab ne X-Fi Fatal1ty und ich würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen, da die einfach guten und tollen Sound macht! Für mich nach wie vor die beste Soundkarte! Und du willst sagen, dass du den Unterschied zwischen ner Asus und ner Creative hörst? Veralbere dich mal selber. Für mich haben Asus Karten den miesesten Treiber einfach. Da nützt die angebliche "bessere" Soundleistung nen alten Scheiß. Creative Karten haben da weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Bestes Ergebnis hat man mit nem feinen 5.1 Gaming Kopfhörer. Ich nutz die Roccat Kave und ich find die Klasse! In Verbindung mit ner X-Fi ein TRAUM.


 

Gnomi, die Asus sind eben mehr Hifi, die X-Fi gehen mehr Richtung Spaß. Und die beste Soka ist sie sicher nicht, da gibt es noch gaaaanz andere

Und evtl. treffen wir uns mal, auf ner Messe oder so. Dann nehme ich einen guten Stereo-Kopfhörer mit, und du deine olles Kave, und dann darfst mal vergleichen DANN weißt du, was ein Traum ist. 

Und Kero, kannst du dich nicht EIN MAL zusammen reißen? Fängst überall an die Leute zu beleidigen, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr, pfui. Logitech verbaut nur billligstes, und vermarktet es dann teuer. Ganz einfach. Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, schön, aber einfach andere beleidigen, no go

Aber wie L.B. schon richtig bemerkt, wir sollten diese Diskussion verlagern^^ Evtl. findet sich ja ein netter Mod der den ganzen Kram einfach mal in den Sound-Diskussionsthread verschiebt


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*

Hier gehts halt nicht um Meinung, sondern um Fakten. Mach dein G35 mal auf, ich garantiere dir einen Albtraum an Lötqualität. Wie bei meinem alten Medusa. Furchtbar. Logitech bringt klanglich einfach nix auf die Beine.


----------



## Gnome (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*

Nyso...es gibt Leute, die sind mit dem zufrieden was sie haben und haben mit normal und bezahlbaren Artikeln ihre Freude. Man muss nich unmengen an Euronen ausgeben, nur um Klang zu haben. Für mich reichen die Kave und den Unterschied zwischen normalen Lautsprechern und Studio Lautsprechern hört auch keine Sau. Mit den richtigen Einstellungen in ner SoKa sehn selbst Studio Boxen alt aus. Der Unterschied ist kaum hörbar. Dafür gebe ich definitiv keine 1000 Euro mehr aus. Das lohnt sich einfach nicht. Zudem muss man auch immer die Zielgruppe sehen. Es gibt viele, die geben sich mit gutem Klang und guten Bässen für bezahlbare Artikel ab und freuen sich, darunter zähle ich und Kero und es gibt Leute, die geben unmengen an Geld aus, nur um von Kommerzartikeln und Standard-Geräten abzuheben. Kann doch jeder auch machen, wie er möchte.

Das ganze kann man wie Grafikkarten sehen. Manche geben sich mit ner Single GPU Graka wie ner GTX 570 oder ne HD 6950 zufrieden, und manche wollen von der Masse abheben und kaufen sich ne GTX 590 oder ne HD 6990. In meinen Augen rausgeworfenes Geld, nur das muss derjenige ja selber sehen.

Also kommt mal wieder bisschen runter und lasst mal Heiko's Tagebuch mit euren Posts. Die müssen nicht sein, ok Jungs?


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*

Meine Kopfhörer kamen 70€


----------



## Gnome (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*

Dann kostense halt 70€. Meine haben 89€ gekostet und die klingen einfach super. 5.1 Surround Sound Kopfhörer sind für mich einfach untoppbar. Und das empfindet auch jeder anders


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. Juni 2011)

Das du und viele anderen mit ihrem Headset zufrieden sind find ich super. Somit hat sich dein Kauf für dich gelohnt und das ist ja das wichtigste.
Fakt ist aber nunmal das ein KH bessere Soundqualtität hat als ein Headset mit selben Preis ist. Das hat nichts mit Geschmack zu tun. 
Denke dazu sollte man auch als Headset User stehen. Dafür hast du auch ein Mikro gleich dabei.


----------



## NuTSkuL (28. Juni 2011)

man ist mit seinem sowieso zufrieden, solange man kein anderes hört.
wer einmal n kh gehabt hat, wird sich niemehr n headset holen. solange man also bei seinem HS bleiben will, sollte man sich nichts anderes anhören


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 25.06.2011 / HK X³ für GraKa und SSD angekommen ....S.357 !!!*



Gnome schrieb:


> Nyso...es gibt Leute, die sind mit dem zufrieden was sie haben und haben mit normal und bezahlbaren Artikeln ihre Freude. Man muss nich unmengen an Euronen ausgeben, nur um Klang zu haben. Für mich reichen die Kave und den Unterschied zwischen normalen Lautsprechern und Studio Lautsprechern hört auch keine Sau.


Schließ nicht von dich auf andere. Nur weil du nen Holzohr bist.



> Mit den richtigen Einstellungen in ner SoKa sehn selbst Studio Boxen alt aus.


Wenn ein Schallwandler zu etwas nicht in der Lage ist es wiederzugeben, dann ist er es nicht. ENDE. Das ist ja fast wie bei Nvidia und AMD hier ...



> Der Unterschied ist kaum hörbar.


Dein Ernst  ?



> Dafür gebe ich definitiv keine 1000 Euro mehr aus. Das lohnt sich einfach nicht. Zudem muss man auch immer die Zielgruppe sehen. Es gibt viele, die geben sich mit gutem Klang und guten Bässen für bezahlbare Artikel ab und freuen sich, darunter zähle ich und Kero


Schön für euch beide.



> und es gibt Leute, die geben unmengen an Geld aus, nur um von Kommerzartikeln und Standard-Geräten abzuheben. Kann doch jeder auch machen, wie er möchte.


Naja, deinen Standpunkt hast du ja schon öfter wiederholt, noch mal brauchen wir das nicht. Leider ist die (Verarbeitungs-)Qualität deiner sogenannten "Standard-Geräte" ein nicht zu unterschätzendes KO-Kriterium. Ich kenne genug Leute, die sich ein G35, ein Medusa oder einen sonstigen Gamingknochen ins Haus geholt haben und trotz sehr pfleglichen Umgangs nach wenigen Wochen in die RMA geben musste. Im Übrigen waren ALLE geheilt, nach dem sie mal was echtes gehört haben. Solide Hifi-Geräte und Lautsprecher hingegen halten gut und gerne mal 20, 30, 40 Jahre.



> Das ganze kann man wie Grafikkarten sehen. Manche geben sich mit ner Single GPU Graka wie ner GTX 570 oder ne HD 6950 zufrieden, und manche wollen von der Masse abheben und kaufen sich ne GTX 590 oder ne HD 6990. In meinen Augen rausgeworfenes Geld, nur das muss derjenige ja selber sehen.


So komme ich mir hier langsam vor, siehe oben ...



> Also kommt mal wieder bisschen runter und lasst mal Heiko's Tagebuch mit euren Posts. Die müssen nicht sein, ok Jungs?


 Sind nicht mehr im Tagebuch, also kann es ja weitergehen.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juni 2011)

Mal ne blöde frage, sind grad Ferien ???? 

Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das grad wieder irgendwie einige mit ihren halbwissen und super proll müll anlagen rumwuseln. 

@DJsanny oder wie auch immer, nix für ungut aber wer mit so lächerlichen angaben wie 2200Watt prollt und dann so nen gelump aufzeigt muss eben damit rechnen auf den boden der tatsachen geholt zu werden, interessanter wären die Endstufen mal gewesen, warscheinlich ausm CarHifi bereich irgendwelche 1500Watt 50€ Ebay Amps 


@Gnome bitte wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach ruhig sein, bei den X-FI´s gibts so viel möglichkeiten die zu modden um besseren klang zu erzielen da kannst du net behauptet es ist die beste Soundkarte, was ist dann meine Prodigy HD2 ? Was ist mein Novation Asio Interface, alles schrott ? Die X-FI hat so einige kleinigkeiten die extrem verbesserungsfähig sind um sie wirklich zu ner super karte zu machen, aber da muss man viel wissen, und erfahrung mitbringen um diese Mods durchzuführen. Und selbst dann hast du scheis treiber. Der X-FI chip ist zwar unschlagbar aber das muss auch ausgenuzt werden, wie das geht zeigt Onkyo z.b auf der WAVIO Soundkarte


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde frage, sind grad Ferien ????


 
Soweit ich weiß, ja


----------



## sinthor4s (28. Juni 2011)

Bleibt mal friedlich.

KH klingen besser als Headsets (in der gleichen Preislage). Ist auch logisch da sie von Herstellern
mit Erfahrung (zumindest wenn wir von Hifi und nicht von Skullcandy reden) entwickelt werden.

Das liegt auch daran das Headsets ein auf Ortung und Sprache abgestimmtes Klangbild haben.

Ich verstehe auch nicht wie darüber ein Streit aufkommen kann?! Jeder holt sich das was er für richtig hält.
Entweder freut sich daürber und ist glücklich oder man findet mit der Zeit Alternativen.

Allerdings muss ich für Asus-Karten Partei ergreifen da die Treiber von Creative ein Graus sind
und die Xonar Traiber sind extrem stabil.


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2011)

Fand den Treiber der DX auch gut, in den paar Wochen die ich die Karte hatte 0 Probleme.


----------



## PEG96 (28. Juni 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde frage, sind grad Ferien ????
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das grad wieder irgendwie einige mit ihren halbwissen und super proll müll anlagen rumwuseln.
> 
> ...



Sign, du hast absolut recht.
Wenn man dann darauf antwortet ist man ein Fanboy, der keine Ahnung hat.
Irgendwie macht das keinen Spass, wenn man sich ständig gegen irgendwelche selbsternannten Experten rechtfertigen müssen, weil deren Sachen ja so geil sind.
Wie genau hasst du die Creative getunt? Kann man da etwa bessere Op-Amps draufpacken?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. Juni 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> @Gnome bitte wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach ruhig sein, bei den X-FI´s gibts so viel möglichkeiten die zu modden um besseren klang zu erzielen da kannst du net behauptet es ist die beste Soundkarte, was ist dann meine Prodigy HD2 ? Was ist mein Novation Asio Interface, alles schrott ? Die X-FI hat so einige kleinigkeiten die extrem verbesserungsfähig sind um sie wirklich zu ner super karte zu machen, aber da muss man viel wissen, und erfahrung mitbringen um diese Mods durchzuführen. Und selbst dann hast du scheis treiber. Der X-FI chip ist zwar unschlagbar aber das muss auch ausgenuzt werden, wie das geht zeigt Onkyo z.b auf der WAVIO Soundkarte


 Drum hat er ja gsagt "für mich". Somit stimmt es wieder. Warum es für Gnome so ist, ist wieder ein anderes Thema


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin noch dabei die zu modden, als aller erste möglichkeit ist erstmal die KoppelKondensatoren zwischen OPAMP Und Frontausgang zu überbrücken, als zweites die überbrückung der "relais" welche die X-FI stumschalten wenn man den Modus wechselt, da kann man schon bisl klang rausholen. Dritte möglichkeit verbesserung der Stromversorgung des DAC, vierte möglichkeit tausch der OPAMPS, und gleichzeitig verbessern der Spannungsversorgung der OPAMPS, dazu noch paar PufferElkos tauschen. Man könnte der X-FI sogar ne externe Stromversorgung verpassen. 

Also es gibt da schon nen haufen möglichkeite die im rahmen des machbaren sind wenn man nen Lötkolben hat, und mit schaltplänen was anfangen kann.
Da ich meine X-FI nemmer brauch will ich da mal einiges rumbasteln, mit glück bekomm ich nen Osziloskop damit ich auch bisl messen kann. 

Eine tolle seite für ein paar wenige Mods 
fritzler-avr.de - X-Fi Reparieren / Modden

Noch nen paar Mods mir EMI Shield, gennant der X-FI HotRod 
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/185072-incredible-x-fi-mod-will-void.html


@Borkenkäfer, ja die aussage "für mich" ist in lezter zeit alibi für alles, dem nächsten unwissenden wird dann aber doch wieder erzählt die X-FI is das beste was es gibt


----------



## sipsap (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [ Langzeittagebuch ] Tripple xXx meets HAF : 24.06.2011 / neue Soundkarte eingetroffen S.355 .....!*



Gnome schrieb:


> So ein Schrott. Wo hast du den Mist denn her? Ich hab ne X-Fi Fatal1ty und ich würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen, da die einfach guten und tollen Sound macht! Für mich nach wie vor die beste Soundkarte! Und du willst sagen, dass du den Unterschied zwischen ner Asus und ner Creative hörst? Veralbere dich mal selber. Für mich haben Asus Karten den miesesten Treiber einfach. Da nützt die angebliche "bessere" Soundleistung nen alten Scheiß. Creative Karten haben da weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Bestes Ergebnis hat man mit nem feinen 5.1 Gaming Kopfhörer. Ich nutz die Roccat Kave und ich find die Klasse! In Verbindung mit ner X-Fi ein TRAUM.
> 
> Nyso...es gibt Leute, die sind mit dem zufrieden was sie haben und haben mit normal und bezahlbaren Artikeln ihre Freude. Man muss nich unmengen an Euronen ausgeben, nur um Klang zu haben. Für mich reichen die Kave und den Unterschied zwischen normalen Lautsprechern und Studio Lautsprechern hört auch keine Sau. Mit den richtigen Einstellungen in ner SoKa sehn selbst Studio Boxen alt aus. Der Unterschied ist kaum hörbar. Dafür gebe ich definitiv keine 1000 Euro mehr aus. Das lohnt sich einfach nicht. Zudem muss man auch immer die Zielgruppe sehen. Es gibt viele, die geben sich mit gutem Klang und guten Bässen für bezahlbare Artikel ab und freuen sich, darunter zähle ich und Kero und es gibt Leute, die geben unmengen an Geld aus, nur um von Kommerzartikeln und Standard-Geräten abzuheben. Kann doch jeder auch machen, wie er möchte.



Ich habe ja auch das Kave und bin damit für seinen Einsatzzweck auch vollkommen zufrieden. Trotzdem würde ich es mir jetzt nicht nochmal kaufen. Und vorallem würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen so ne gequirlte Scheixxe zu verfassen. Nyso hat geraten im selben Preissegment mit einem KH zu vergleichen und nicht unverhältnismäßig viel...da sieht er auch die Zielgruppe 
Scheinbar hast du da was falsch verstanden...du hast unverhältnismäßig viel (mehr) bezahlt.


Und wie man den unterschied hört 
Und nicht mal mit den richtigen Einstellung können die im entferntesten mithalten 

Allein der unterschied zwischen Wummerbass und knochentrockenen Schlägen in die Magengrube


Und ja die Sommerferien. Merkt man nicht nur in Foren und an den besoffenen Kiddies in den öffentlichen, sondern auch ingame  bah


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juni 2011)

Also wenn das so weiter geht mit den Kindern hier wende ich dem Forum noch den rücken zu... 

probiert mir schon der nächste weiszumachen, Magnat Anlage, 10-15 jahre alt, 10000Dm gekostet, und 3000-5000watt leistung 

Liegt das an der Hitze ? 

Apropo ich hab kein bock mehr zu arbeiten ich brüte hier mal wieder bei 35°C vorm PC und muss noch nen Song fertig machen bis heut abend....


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2011)

Im Moment isses wieder schlimm...

Aber das gibt sich wieder, hoffe ich zumindest. Vielleicht sollte man denen mal sagen, dass man bei dem Wetter nicht so viel saufen sollte . Aber viel Gehirnzellen können bei vielen ja nicht mehr verschwinden.

@dfence: Willkommen im Club, ich muss bis morgen ne Aufnahme von nem Konzert fertig haben .


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juni 2011)

*lach* ja echt nervig. 

Aufnahme vom Konzert is auch gut, aber das wird wenigst musik sein die man sich anhören kann. 

Ich muss was total übles machen, für ne Hochzeit soll ich nen Walzer missbrauchen und verschiedene Lieder einbauen, erstens total grauenhafte lieder, zweitens total unterschiedliches zeug was vorn und hinten net zusammenpasst. 
Das gibt das mieseste was ich jemals gemacht, ich glaub ich leg mir dafür sogar nen neuen pseudonym zu das man das nicht zu meinem zuordnen kann, das mir schon peinlich 

Donauwalzer gemixt mit Atzen, Tim Toupet, Rednex, Queen, Michel Jackson ......

Edit : guck mal in die gruppe "sound am Pc" rein, du lachst dich kaputt ...

Edit 2 : Will keiner nen netten Retro Drumcomputer kaufen ? *g*


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2011)

Das grenzt ja stark an massive Vergewaltigung... Da würde ich auch nen Pseudonym nutzen . 
Habe in der IG übrigens mal was hinterlassen .


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juni 2011)

Das grenzt nich nur dadran, meine ohren fühlen sich schon vergewaltigt  Pseudonym nutz ich ja ( ist auch mein nick hier ) allerdings will ich den nicht beflecken mit dem mist den ich da fabrizieren muss, wenn das nicht für den Bruder von nem Kumpel wär hätt ich den Auftrag auch niemals angenommen. 

Edit : habs schon gelesen  Wir sind da eindeutig in der falschen IG gelandet sag ich dir....


----------



## Sync (28. Juni 2011)

Walzer und dann sowas.. mein gott. Da könnte ICH nicht zu tanzen...


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich frag mich auch was das soll *schulterzuck* ich muss es mir zum glück nich anhören auf der Hochzeit und werd da auch nicht anwesend sein, und zu erkennen geb ich mich für die Musikvergewaltigung sowieso nicht. 

Naja was macht man nicht alles für geld, aber irgendwie fühl ich mich jetz schmutzig


----------



## Sync (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab selber 4 Jahre "richtig" getanzt und arbeite ab und zu in der Tanzschule, wenn Veranstaltungen sind (hochzeiten, geburtstage, etc)
Und ich muss oft miterleben, was für ein k*ck da manchmal zusammen kommt. Da werden Sachen gespielt.. echt grausam... und was manche dazu tanzen ist noch grausamer..


----------



## Caspar (28. Juni 2011)

Das erinnert mich an einen Typ aus meinen Partyjahren. Ich musste manchmal wenn meine Elektro-Horde nicht da war mit den Damen auf den Black-Floor. Das ist ja sowieso immer witzig, so viele coole Leute die eigentlich keinen Spaß haben, aber das Kinn vorschieben können und dann bisschen nicken. (Ist ja auch tanzen!) Dann war da einer mit Einsatz - aber so richtig. Bisschen moppelig, etwa 1.75 groß, hellblaue Karotte, mausgraues Hemd und auf dem Podest des Lokals. Er ist sich dann immer mit so Wellenbewegungen am Körper entlang gefahren - durchs Haar - vor - zur Seite... das werde ich mein Leben lang nicht vergessen.  

Heute hat in den damals ganz geilen Elektro-Floor irgendwas richtung House oder so eingehalten... naja, wers mag. Ich war ewig nicht da und in der Zwischenzeit nur 2 mal, fast gezwungen... ^^ Jaja... früher...


----------



## hydro (28. Juni 2011)

> Jaja... früher...


Man wird ja auch nicht jünger 
Disko ist aktuell eh ein heikles Thema, die Musik ist kaum noch zum aushalten, die Leute teilweise überaus "interessant" und die Preise Wucher.

Wie schön wars "damals" zu den Anfängen von Minimal in dunklen Gewölben oder zu Schranz"events" wo alle lustig drauf waren und das Bier 1.50 kam...


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich nochmal darf . Die Konzertaufnahme is fertig (Achtung, wild durchn Garten ).


```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: ? / ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR         Peak         RMS     Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR12      -5.10 dB   -22.14 dB  2:17     ?-001_Gamla Moder Jord
DR14       0.00 dB   -18.00 dB  3:47     ?-002_Sakura
DR15       0.00 dB   -19.18 dB  3:13     ?-003_Dialog
DR16      -2.63 dB   -25.64 dB  1:58     ?-004_Somebody's knocking
DR13       0.00 dB   -17.40 dB  3:25     ?-005_Im Wagen vor mir
DR17      -0.15 dB   -25.47 dB  1:11     ?-006_The mysterious ticking noise
DR15      -2.28 dB   -22.13 dB  2:24     ?-007_500 Miles
DR11      -5.40 dB   -21.03 dB  1:55     ?-008_Promenade
DR14      -1.57 dB   -23.32 dB  3:06     ?-009_Loch Lomond
DR14      -0.48 dB   -20.65 dB  1:46     ?-010_Fluch der Karibik
DR15       0.00 dB   -17.54 dB  3:45     ?-011_Nobody's Wife
DR15       0.00 dB   -17.44 dB  3:30     ?-012_Weak
DR14       0.00 dB   -17.67 dB  2:58     ?-Summertime Blues
DR16      -2.39 dB   -21.41 dB  2:43     ?-014_Dream a little dream of me
DR16       0.00 dB   -19.94 dB  3:45     ?-015_The Tiger Seven
DR12       0.00 dB   -14.03 dB  2:20     ?-016_Smoke on the water
DR16      -0.38 dB   -23.12 dB  3:15     ?-017_500 Miles
DR22      -0.06 dB   -27.10 dB  1:54     ?-018_Un Poquito Cantas
DR17      -3.01 dB   -26.77 dB  2:23     ?-019_Global Funk
DR16      -4.53 dB   -24.98 dB  3:04     ?-020_Ohrwurm
DR16      -3.74 dB   -24.84 dB  2:27     ?-022_Lollipop
DR14      -0.74 dB   -18.39 dB  4:22     ?-023_Cha Cha
DR13      -2.50 dB   -19.74 dB  3:52     ?-024_Hochzeitsmarsch
DR16       0.00 dB   -21.56 dB  9:41     ?-025_Bolero
DR11      -6.07 dB   -21.20 dB  1:29     ?-026_Die Maus
DR12      -6.98 dB   -24.03 dB  3:57     ?-027_Circle of Life
DR15       0.00 dB   -19.93 dB  4:22     ?-028_My heart will go on
DR11      -5.16 dB   -21.04 dB  2:09     ?-029_Happy Birthday
DR12      -9.23 dB   -25.12 dB  0:56     ?-030_The flitstones
DR13      -6.68 dB   -24.85 dB  1:58     ?-031_St Anthony Choral Divermento
DR13      -6.81 dB   -24.46 dB  4:21     ?-032_Aus der neuen Welt
DR13      -6.34 dB   -24.71 dB  2:59     ?-033_El Choclo
DR15      -0.59 dB   -21.23 dB  3:40     ?-034_Down by the river
DR19       0.00 dB   -24.87 dB  1:26     ?-035_Ipharadisi
DR15      -3.19 dB   -23.46 dB  3:04     ?-036_May the Music never end
DR12       0.00 dB   -14.48 dB  3:10     ?-037_Gime some lovin'
DR12       0.00 dB   -13.88 dB  3:17     ?-038_Soul bossa nova
DR13       0.00 dB   -14.38 dB  3:46     ?-039_Chameleon
DR12       0.00 dB   -14.68 dB  4:00     ?-040_Thriller
DR11       0.00 dB   -14.33 dB  3:35     ?-041_Smooth
DR11     -10.78 dB   -26.12 dB  2:08     ?-042_O occhi manza mia
DR11      -8.26 dB   -24.28 dB  2:01     ?-043_Canzone
DR13      -5.82 dB   -24.64 dB  1:47     ?-044_Prélude
DR13      -5.08 dB   -25.74 dB  4:14     ?-045_Carrilon
DR14      -4.25 dB   -23.82 dB  3:24     ?-046_Farandole
DR14       0.00 dB   -21.11 dB  4:52     ?-047_Indiana Jones
DR16      -0.09 dB   -21.80 dB  8:41     ?-048_Evita
DR15      -3.81 dB   -25.80 dB  1:06     ?-xxxxxx021_Epoi tai tai
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 48
Maximum peak difference (0.00 dB - -10.78 dB): 10.78 dB

Official DR value (Song Mode): DR14
================================================================================
```


----------



## Sync (28. Juni 2011)

wow ne ganze menge.
wieviel zeit ging da drauf?

und was ist 
DR14      -0.74 dB   -18.39 dB  4:22     ?-023_Cha Cha

DAS?!


----------



## Caspar (28. Juni 2011)

Fehlt ja nur noch ne käufliche Pressung.


----------



## iceman650 (28. Juni 2011)

Die Aufnahme ist wirklich gut, aber der Rest 
Daher würde sich das kaum verkaufen 
Bevor jemand meckert: Verspieler sind nicht subjektiv 

Mfg, ice


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man denen mal  sagen, dass man bei dem Wetter nicht so viel saufen sollte . Aber viel  Gehirnzellen können bei vielen ja nicht mehr verschwinden.



Vielleicht sollte man dir mal sagen das du dich nicht in Sachen einmischen sollst von denen du die Vorgeschichte nicht kennst. Mir ist es jetzt auch viel zu blöd die ganze Hintegrundgeschichte zu erzählen... Also, wenn man von etwas keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Babbelgosch halten, ok?!

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Caspar (28. Juni 2011)

@ Ice

Verspieler!? Du weisst mehr als ich.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dir mal sagen das du dich nicht in Sachen einmischen sollst von denen du die Vorgeschichte nicht kennst. Mir ist es jetzt auch viel zu blöd die ganze Hintegrundgeschichte zu erzählen... Also, wenn man von etwas keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Babbelgosch halten, ok?!
> 
> Gruß
> -Kero-


 
Ich weiß genau wann ich den "Babbelgosch" (*Duden-studier*) halten soll, keine Sorge. Das Selbe gilt auch für das "Einmischen", wie du es bezeichnen magst. Gut, wenn dir der Thread nicht gefällt bleibt fort. Ich bin der TE und niemand zwingt dich meine Themen anzusehen, geschweige denn hier so rumzupöbeln und den Versuch zu starten mir als TE den Mund zu verbieten.
Finde auch lustig, dass du dich davon angesprochen fühltest . War doch allgemein gehalten .

Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit .


@evosociety: Sehr nett , aber wieso liegen da drei Essence-Verpackungen ?


----------



## thysol (28. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn in diesem Unterfoum mittlerweile los? Starker Niveau abfall? Hier sind auf einmal so viele Leute die ihr Logitech usw. Zeugs schoenreden. Und dann diese Angeberei im Bilderthread mit einer 2K Wattanlage. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht weshalb immer solche Diskussionen (Hifi vs. PC Sound) so aggressiv verlaufen?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (29. Juni 2011)

Glaub viele wollen einfach nicht einsehen das sie einen Fehlkauf gemacht haben. Darum kämpfen sie verbissen, damit ihr kauf gerechtfertigt ist.
Derweil ist das nicht tragisch. Fehler gehören nun mal dazu. Denke mal jeden ist schon mal ein Fehlkauf passiert.
*schaumichgradinemeinemZimmerum*
Ahja, hab da hinten einen Subwoofer stehen (und in Betrieb  ) den ich mir vor 14 Jahren beim Conrad bestellt hab. War so ca. der billigste den ich dort gefunden hab. Kann so ein Teil eigentlich den Sound schlechter machen? Also der ist passiv. Geh mit den LS Kabeln rein und von dort weiter zu den LS. Meint ihr besser aus dem System entfernen?


----------



## evosociety (29. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @evosociety: Sehr nett , aber wieso liegen da drei Essence-Verpackungen ?


 
Für jede Anlage eine 
Hab auch noch für die Ramsa eine ESI Juli@, nur die ist nicht mit so einer präsentierbaren Verpackung aufgefahren.


----------



## Sync (29. Juni 2011)

Ich poste gleich mal schöne Bilder 

Edit: zu den Schönrednern. 
Ich war auch mal so einer, bis ich "gelernt" habe was "schöner, richtiger" Klang ist.
Alles hat mit meinem AKG K 272 HD begonnen. Am Anfang war der für mich zu neutral und seltsam aber je länger ich damit gehört habe, desto schöner empfand ich die Musik, da ich nun Einzelheiten herausgehört habe, die ich vorher nie gekannt habe. Seitdem beschäftige ich mich auch mehr mit Sound etc. und ich bin auch bei Freunden sehr kritisch geworden. Damals wollte ich auch nur Bass und Lautstärke. Jetzt will ich Details und Musik "hören" 
Seit dem Tag läuft mein Z5500 nur noch für Filme  und das auch nur wegen 5.1..

ich denke man muss einmal einen größeren Schritt weg von Logitech, Speedlink etc wagen um zu erleben, was man verpasst hat.
Ich habs getan und bin extrem glücklich


----------



## evosociety (29. Juni 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Ich poste gleich mal schöne Bilder
> 
> Edit: zu den Schönrednern.
> Ich war auch mal so einer, bis ich "gelernt" habe was "schöner, richtiger" Klang ist.
> ...




Ehrlich?
Ich hab hier 3 Anlagen im gehobenen Hi-Fi Bereich (Jaja ich weiß, nach oben gibt es fast keine Grenze) und ich muss gestehen das ich mein Creative A300 immer noch für den absoluten Knaller für ein aktives 30€ 2.1 System halte.


----------



## Railroadfighter (29. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte mir den AKG K701 bestellen, meine Soka ist die Asus Xonar D2.
Reicht die Leistung überhaupt aus, um leicht über Zimmerlautstärke zu spielen und ohne zu verzerren?
Würde sich die Qualität verschlechtern wenn ich den KH an den Ausgang vom Logitech Z2300 hänge (hat einen eingebauten KH-Verstärker) ?

Railroads


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juni 2011)

Leicht über Zimmerlautstärke sollte kein Problem sein, nur auf Details müsstest du evtl verzichten. Und das Z2300 schleift durch, da is kein KHV drinn.


----------



## Railroadfighter (29. Juni 2011)

Bei den neueren Versionen müsste einer drin sein, wenn man den Regler weiter dreht wird es deutlich lauter als direkt am PC.


----------



## iceman650 (29. Juni 2011)

Kann durchaus sein. Dann hängt der KH-Out per Widerständen am Lautsprecherausgang. Kann den Frequenzgang des Hörers dramatisch verändern, wie es beim AKG aussieht, weiß ich es nicht. Es heißt ja nicht, dass der Frequenzgang dir nun nicht mehr so gut gefällt 
Und außerdem hast du den AKG schonmal gehört? 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Railroadfighter (29. Juni 2011)

Ja natürlich, zwar nur am Ipod, aber da gefiel er mir bereits um Welten besser als Logischrott, dass schafft nur Höhen oder Mitten (je nach Equalizer), aber nicht beides gleichzeitig. Und vorallem der Bass ist viel zu extrem.


----------



## Ecle (29. Juni 2011)

Hab den AKG K701 auch grad zum testen hier. Aber weder am Ipod noch an irgendeinem MP3 kann er mich überzeugen. Da fehlts deutlich an Volumen. Mit dem Kopfhörerausgang meines Verstärker und CD Player als Quelle ist es aber schon was ganz anderes. Um nicht zu sagen, das beste was ich so an Kopfhörer hören konnte, auch im Bass! Und gerade da war ich von Kopfhörern immer enttäuscht. In ganz höhen Tönen ist er aber etwas zurückhaltend (16khz+)
Trotzdem klare Empfehlung.


----------



## HAWX (29. Juni 2011)

Ist ein Ipod/Iphone denn so eine "schlechte" Soundquelle für Hi-Fi Headsets/Studioboxen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juni 2011)

Naja, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein iPod einfach nicht ausreichend Ohm hat


----------



## nyso (29. Juni 2011)

Jop, brauchst nen Kopfhörerverstärker. Gibt schon echt günstige Markenware.


----------



## hydro (29. Juni 2011)

Der ipod 4g hat glaube 0 ohm ausgangswiderstand und soll einer der besten mobilen player aktuell sein.


----------



## Ecle (29. Juni 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein iPod einfach nicht ausreichend Ohm hat


 Welchen Widerstand meinst du? Der Kopfhörer ist der Lastwiderstand. Nicht der iPod


----------



## sipsap (30. Juni 2011)

wenn dann volt nicht ohm...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juni 2011)

Ja, habe da wohl was verwechselt 

Ich feier gerade über eine Beschreibung in einer eBay-Auktion, die da lautet :



> GEBRAUCHT UNGEREINIGT MIT GEBRAUCHTSPUREN ZUM SCHLACHTEN OÄ ER GEHT SCHWER AN MAN MUSS *WENN ER KALT IST DRAUF HAUEN DANN GEHT ER GGF AN* WENN ER WARM IST LÄUFT ER ALS DEFEKT WIE ABGEBILDET VON PRIVAT



Es geht um einen Denon D100...


----------



## HAWX (30. Juni 2011)

Satzzeichen und Grammatik FTW!

Achja wenn mein PC nicht angeht trete ich auch erstmal gegen und wenn das nicht hilft schütte ich etwas Cola ins NT klappt immer


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juni 2011)

Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht 

Habe mal ne Frage, und zwar ist in dieser Diskussion die Rede von der Möglichkeit an den HK6300 einen aktiven Subwoofer zu hängen die Rede :



> Der HK6300 hats mir angetan: Einfach schöner Klang, die Möglichkeit den Sound auch an einen aktiven Subwoofer zu senden (wenn der ihn auch wieder zurückleiten kann). Leider bin ich noch nicht dazugekommen alle auch mal richtig arbeiten zu lassen - der 6300er hat nciht ganz so viele Reserven wie mein AX490 von Yamaha aber der detailreichtum - Die Bühne - all das ist schon um Längen besser.



Aber wie soll das möglich sein ?


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juni 2011)

Durch den External Prozessor, der Verstärker is auftrennbar. 

Ich kopier mein text von nem anderen Thream mal da hab ich das schonmal erklärt, nur heisen die Anschlüsse statt External Processor, Adaptor anschlüsse beim Kenwood.ö 

"Ich hab mal ein bild angehängt von meinem Kenwood der auftrennbar ist.  Den betreffenden Ein und Ausgang hab ich rot umramt. Normaler weise sind  die ein und ausgänge gebrückt ( wie man am weißen zeichen unterdrunter  erkennt ) Vom Adaptor Ausgang geht in den Line In vom Subwoofer, vom  Line Out Subwoofer gehts wiederum in den Adaptor IN.  Das ganze macht  man deswegen damit man die Lautstärke vom Subwoofer normal über den  Verstärker regeln kann, dreht man also den Verstärker Lauter, wird der  Subwoofer auch lauter."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps : Man achte mal auf die Digital eingänge, das ist ein Stereo Verstärker !


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juni 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein iPod einfach nicht ausreichend Ohm hat


 Wie kann ein Ausgang "Ohm haben"?
Ausgangsimpedanz oder was? Weil da wäre weniger besser 


nyso schrieb:


> Jop, brauchst nen Kopfhörerverstärker. Gibt schon echt günstige Markenware.


 "Braucht" man nicht. Es gibt massig gut klingende KH, die auch am iPod eine hervorragende Figur machen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gesündigt, irgendwie fühl ich mich gut aber auch schlecht  

Ich hab mir neues spielzeug zum mixen gekauft..... zum Mixen am Computer .............. 

Aber meinen Plattenspielern bleib ich immer treu


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juni 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> zum Mixen am Computer ..............


Wie kannst du nur?!


			
				dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meinen Plattenspielern bleib ich immer treu


Achso, dann is ok.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juni 2011)

Och naja ich dacht mir halt erstens fürs Mobile djaying vieleicht garnet soooo schlecht, ich mein jetz auf kleineren Privat Partys, und so als spielerrei daheim, hab halt doch einiges auf CD bzw Mp3 was ich auf Platte nich hab, oder um Kumpels mal nen mix zu machen von ihrer musik die ich nicht auf platte hab. Und wenn die Software was taugt vieleicht nen Timecode system kaufen für die Turntabels. 

Naja irgendwo muss man doch mit der zeit gehen *g* bin mal gespannt ob der kram was taugt oder ob ichs gleich weiter verkauf 


Wenigst kann ich noch behaupten ich hab DJaying ganz nach der alten schule mit Plattenspielern gelernt


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2011)

Traktor oder gar VDJ (*brr*)?


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juni 2011)

Hab mir natürlich Traktor Pro2 dazu gekauft  VDJ im himmelswillen .... 

Ne wie gesagt ich will auch die möglichkeit haben später mal alles per Timecode zu steuern, da viel meine wahl natürlich auf Traktor.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2011)

Achja, dfence, du kommst mir gerade richtig (). Ich brauche mal ne Meinung. Also:
Am letzten Schultag solls bei uns aufm Schulhof ne kleine "Zeugnisparty" geben. Da soll unsere Schulband spielen und hinterher noch nen bisschen Musik und so. 
Das Problem: Wir haben dort nur zwei davon: HK Audio Soundhouse Two/Lucas  zur Verfügung. Ein Kumpel könnte seine Beyma-Viecher noch dazustellen (die in der angehängten Grafik auch eingezeichnet sind und bei 160-200Hz getrennt werden würden). Um das Problem zu erläutern: Es sind ungefähr 800-1000Personen zu beschallen ...
Meinst du die Aufstellung ist halbwegs machbar? Einen Tipp wohin mit dem Pult hast du nicht zufällig () (18-20m Kabellänge zur Bühne (rot) möglich)?

T=Top
S=Sub
V=Viech


----------



## nyso (30. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Traktor oder gar VDJ (*brr*)?


 
Und ich dachte ihr redet über die gute alte DDR


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juni 2011)

1000 Leute ? Puhhhh das könnt schon ziemlich knapp werden, zumindest sollten die dinger dann wohl fullpower brüllen. Ob die Viecher da wirklich sinn machen is fraglich ( du meinst die Hörner mit dem Beyma breitbänder drinne ? ) 
Wenn überhaupt würd ich die auf der bühne plazieren quasi als Monitor für den DJ und die Band, oder als Background beschallung für die leute die hinten sind, und vor der bühne quasi nen Tanzbereich schaffen und diesem bereich mit den HK beschallen, so wie du es schon eingezeichnet hast, problematisch würd ich aber dann finden das die Tops dann in der Meute stehen und leicht umgeworfen werden können, also wenn irgend möglich die im Boden verankern. 
Ich nehm mal an ihr habt da nicht noch nen gerüst mit ner Lichtanlage dran? 
Wie z.b auf folgenden bild ( hier sieht man übrigends was ich mein mit "tanzbereich vor der bühne" ) An der Location bin ich regelmässig arbeiten ( allerdings als Security ) 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yvyWp0KR2Ws/TAVvtSqaU-I/AAAAAAAACHU/CyLnKR9crZE/s1600/DSC08841.JPG

Da das pult, hm schwierig, nen normales bild von der Location haste nicht ?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2011)

Ja, die Hörnchen meine ich. Die Tops in der Meute würden jeweils an nen Baum gestellt werden und da mit dicken Kabelbindern fixiert werden. Lichtanlage gibts noch nicht in der Planung, wird denke ich mal nicht soo nötig sein... (ist auch nicht mein "Bier").
Nen Bild suche ich mal...

Edit: http://static.ratsgymnasium-pe.de/r...esabschluss/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_dsc_0014.jpg

Sieht da irgendwie nach so wenig aus ...


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juni 2011)

Ok wenn die am Baum verzurrt werden ist schonmal gut, die subs würd ich auch vorn an der bühne lassen, nur eben die Hörner evt bisl hinten plazieren zur background beschallung der restlichen leute die nicht in der "tanzfläche" stehen. Das komplette Gelände wirste sowieso nicht gescheit beschallen können mit den teilen befürchte ich


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2011)

Nagut, dann machen wir das so . Nächstes Jahr wirds eh anders gemacht, bis dahin haben mein Kumpel und ich unsere eigene PA fertig.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (30. Juni 2011)

Da es gestern untergegangen ist:


> Ahja, hab da hinten einen Subwoofer stehen (und in Betrieb  ) den ich mir vor 14 Jahren beim Conrad bestellt hab. War so ca. der billigste den ich dort gefunden hab. Kann so ein Teil eigentlich den Sound schlechter machen? Also der ist passiv. Geh mit den LS Kabeln rein und von dort weiter zu den LS. Meint ihr besser aus dem System entfernen?


Hat wer ne Antwort für mich bitte?


----------



## evosociety (30. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Da es gestern untergegangen ist:
> 
> Hat wer ne Antwort für mich bitte?


 

Ich bin eh kein Freund von Subs und würde  ihn entfernen. Dir wirst im Tiefton bereich zwar die erste Zeit was vermissen. Aber sobald du dich dran gewöhnt hast, schließe ihn mal wieder an und du wirst sehen was dir besser gefällt. Oder falls ich deine Frage anders interpretiere möchtest du darauf hinaus ob ein spürbarer Signalverlust stattfindet beim durchschleifen. Bei billigen Subwoofern durch aus, da die Platinen für die Trennung der Frequenzen oft billigst aufgebaut und verarbeitet sind.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Da das pult, hm schwierig


 
Pult nehmen wir nun unser iLive T80. Heißt, dass wir knapp 100m Entfernung überbrücken können und das das Teil gaaanz hinten stehen könnte um den Überblick zu behalten.

Wenn ich Glück habe, dann könnte ich eventuell noch unser Fohnn Linea LX-601 mit vier 15" BR-Woofern aus der Aula "rauskommandieren"... könnte dann schon besser gehen denke ich mal.


----------



## thysol (2. Juli 2011)

Koennt ihr mir ein Freeware Programm vorschlagen womit mann Verlustfrei CDs kopieren kann?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Juli 2011)

Auf PC oder CD kopieren ?


----------



## hydro (2. Juli 2011)

> Auf PC oder CD kopieren ?


Man kann verlustbehaftet CD auf CD kopieren? :o

@thysol
viele nutzen Exact Audio Copy


----------



## PEG96 (2. Juli 2011)

Mit Nero kann man auch exakte Kopien erstellen.


----------



## Sync (2. Juli 2011)

Würde auch EAC empfehlen und evtl Burrrn, wenn man einfach NUR was auf cd schreiben will.
Aber wenn du itunes hast, nutz doch einfach das. Apple lossless ist auch verlustfrei.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (2. Juli 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Ich bin eh kein Freund von Subs und würde ihn entfernen. Dir wirst im Tiefton bereich zwar die erste Zeit was vermissen. Aber sobald du dich dran gewöhnt hast, schließe ihn mal wieder an und du wirst sehen was dir besser gefällt. Oder falls ich deine Frage anders interpretiere möchtest du darauf hinaus ob ein spürbarer Signalverlust stattfindet beim durchschleifen. Bei billigen Subwoofern durch aus, da die Platinen für die Trennung der Frequenzen oft billigst aufgebaut und verarbeitet sind.


Danke für die gute Empfehlung. Hab grad den Sub abgehängt und siehe da, der Sound ist deutlich besser!
Find sogar den Bass besser  Das kommt davon wenn man jahrelang einen billigst Sub angehängt hat.


----------



## thysol (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habe jetzt EAC benutzt. Danke fuer den Tipp.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Danke für die gute Empfehlung. Hab grad den Sub abgehängt und siehe da, der Sound ist deutlich besser!
> Find sogar den Bass besser  Das kommt davon wenn man jahrelang einen billigst Sub angehängt hat.


 
Oder ihn scheise eingestellt hat *ggg*


Naja ob Sub oder nicht ist auch irgendwo ne geschmackssache, klar nen 200-300€ Sub reist nix groß raus gegen 400-500€ Boxen. Also bei manch Musik will ich nicht mehr auf meine Subs verzichten und das obwohl ich ausgewachsene potente Speaker hab, aber mindestest genauso ausgewachsen sind meine Woofer, und die gescheit eingestellt können ne nette unterstützung im Basskeller sein. Grad bei Elektrischer Musik immer wieder schön. Bei Rock, Klassik und co ist bei mir auch kein Sub am werkeln weil hier eh nie frequenzen unter 40hz erreicht werden ( auser bei klassik evt kommt auf die zusammensetzung drauf an ) 


Achja nachdem ich heut mal bisl als Digitaler DJ rumprobiert hab, kommt ich erst recht zu dem ergebniss, jeder der Digital musik mixt und nie erfahrung an plattenspielern gemacht hat, ist kein DJ in meinen augen  da liegen so extreme welten dazwischen, das hätt ich nich gedacht. Spassig ist es, wird aber meine plattenspieler niemals ersetzen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (2. Juli 2011)

Nö, der hat nicht mal 200 gekostet. Das war so ein billigst Teil vom Conrad. Sowas trauen die sich jetzt gar nicht mehr anbieten 
Naja, is ja zum Glück jetzt weg.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juli 2011)

uhhh high end quali *lach* irgend so nen CAT verschnitt wohl


----------



## Borkenkaefer (2. Juli 2011)

Joa, hab das Teil vor 14 Jahren mal bestellt. Da war ich noch jung und leicht gläubig.


----------



## Hansaplast (2. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Achja nachdem ich heut mal bisl als Digitaler DJ rumprobiert hab, kommt ich erst recht zu dem ergebniss, jeder der Digital musik mixt und nie erfahrung an plattenspielern gemacht hat, ist kein DJ in meinen augen  da liegen so extreme welten dazwischen, das hätt ich nich gedacht. Spassig ist es, wird aber meine plattenspieler niemals ersetzen.



Amen.

Die höchste Ausbaustufe: Platten mixen ohne Kopfhörer.
Habe mal einen perfekten zweistündigen funk/disco/house-set nur mit Schallplatten, aber ohne Kopfhörer oder Monitorboxen erleben dürfen.
"Wie macht der Kerl das bloß ?"
Als er mit seinem set durch war, habe ich ihn darauf angehauen.
Er erklärt mir grinsend, das er mal auf der Fahrt zu einem Auftritt seinen Kopfhörer vergessen hatte,
und deshalb nur nach den LED-Pegelanzeigen des Mischpults mixen konnte.
Das hätte so viel Spaß gemacht, das er danach diese Arbeitsweise zu Hause geübt hätte und deshalb jetzt immer ohne auflegt.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juli 2011)

Das geht aber auch nur wenn du dein set in und auswendig kennst, mach das mal bei Elektro oder Drum&bass da haste keine chance


----------



## Malborex (2. Juli 2011)

Liebe Musikfreunde, falls wer einen sehr günstigen und klanglich auch guten Kopfhörer für zwischendurch braucht kann ich den Philips SHP 1900 Stereokopfhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik empfehlen. Hab den gerade bei Mediamarkt für 9,99 € im Angebot gekauft und muß sagen,toll vom klang genau wie mein Roccat Kave.


Gruß Malborex


----------



## HAWX (2. Juli 2011)

Ähm


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2011)

Sagt doch was über die Quali vom Kave.... .


Achso: Bei uns beim Freischießen aufm Zelt ist so eine Billigst-PA, die kann man sich nichtmal Schönsaufen . Eine Beschreibung die ganz gut passt: Kofferradio mit Logitech-artigem Bass auf Pegel . Je lauter, desto nerviger der Hochton und desto krächziger die Stimmen .


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt doch was über die Quali vom Kave.... .
> 
> Achso: Bei uns beim Freischießen aufm Zelt ist so eine Billigst-PA, die kann man sich nichtmal Schönsaufen . Eine Beschreibung die ganz gut passt: Kofferradio mit Logitech-artigem Bass auf Pegel . Je lauter, desto nerviger der Hochton und desto krächziger die Stimmen .



Da kommt doch freude auf
Hab heute mal meine alten Boxen bis an den Anschlag aufgedreht und dabei nur gedacht: "Süß"


----------



## Dirksen (3. Juli 2011)

hallo liebe Hifi fetischisten 
 kennt jemand einen basstarken Nahfeld monitor, wollte mir mehrer zum probehören bestellen bisher sind die Nupro a 10 und die adam a3x eingeplant. Da beide nicht die basswunder/spaßbringer seien sollen wollte ich mal nachfragen ob jemand boxen in der richtung kennt. 
Gruß Dirksen


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juli 2011)

Kenn ich zwar nicht persönlich, aber in einem anderen Thread wurden die von KRK auch mal empfohlen.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Dirksen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo liebe Hifi fetischisten
> kennt jemand einen basstarken Nahfeld monitor, wollte mir mehrer zum probehören bestellen bisher sind die Nupro a 10 und die adam a3x eingeplant. Da beide nicht die basswunder/spaßbringer seien sollen wollte ich mal nachfragen ob jemand boxen in der richtung kennt.
> Gruß Dirksen



Also die ESI Near 08 Classic haben zumindest deutlich größere Membranen und knapp 3x soviel Watt wie die Adams bei gleichem Preis
Einfach mal angucken.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2011)

Die A10 können schon gut Spaß machen. An Bass fehlts auch nicht, wenn der Raum nicht zu groß ist und die Aufstellung passt. Aber die Raumeinflüsse gibts bei jedem Lautsprecher.


----------



## hydro (3. Juli 2011)

Da nahfelder neutral abgestimmt sind im gegensatz zu hifi boxen, denke ich koennte da der hund begraben liegen.  wenn nahfeld sein muss waere vllt 2.1 interessanter fuer dich


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juli 2011)

Eben so siehts aus, wenns bassstark sein soll dann sind Nahfelder nicht unbedingt die beste wahl, zumal nahfeld und tiefbass sich eh ausschliest.


----------



## Dirksen (3. Juli 2011)

Also die Anforderungen sind jetzt nicht riesig.....sie sollten nur mein 9m² Zimmer druckvoll beschallen können.
Und da ich in der Zimmermitte sitze ist ein Hörabstand von 1,5m oder gar bmehr schwer zu realisieren.


----------



## hydro (3. Juli 2011)

1,5m reichen aber schon für Kompakte HiFi-Boxen. Da schoepft man zwar nicht das komplette Potential aus, aber das macht man eh meistens nicht, da die Aufstellung viel zu oft viel zu schlecht ist.
Ich sitze von meinen Standboxen auch nur 2.3m entfernt, bin aber trotzdem zufrieden. Ein richtiges Stereodreieck empfinde ich wichtiger als den Hörabstand.


----------



## Dirksen (3. Juli 2011)

Ich habe gerade mal nach gemessen, es sind sogar nur 1,10 
ich wollte eig keine Regal boxen, da ich nur einen zuspieler habe(pc). Und später wollte ich eh einen richtigen Hifi-Raum einrichten, mit größeren Abständen, Stand Ls usw.
Die Boxen sind also ausschließlich für den Schreibtisch.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2011)

Zimmermitte und Bass schließt sich durch die Raummoden automatisch aus. Das kannst du vergessen.


----------



## hydro (3. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es einen Trugschluss zu denken dass nur Standboxen gut klingen können, es gibt genügend Kompakte die sich nicht verstecken brauchen. 
Für 470€ z.B. bekommt man ein paar nuBox 381 und einem gebrauchten Verstärker, die nuBox spielen glaube bis 58Hz. Zudem kannst du sie auch später noch nutzen (Küche, Schlafzimmer z.B.).
Ansonsten wäre übergangsweise sicherlich eins der großen Edifier oder wirklich ein 2.1 Studio Satz interessanter.


----------



## Dirksen (3. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zimmermitte und Bass schließt sich durch die Raummoden automatisch aus. Das kannst du vergessen.


 Ist das die Zimmermitte, oder bin ich hier ausserhalb des Basslochs?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2011)

Würde noch funktionieren.


----------



## Dirksen (3. Juli 2011)

wäre es ok wenn ich die einfach auf den Schreibtisch stelle oder brauch ich noch Wandhalter?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Juli 2011)

Das musst du doch entscheiden 

Als Wandhalter kann ich dir aber nur die Vogels VLB 200 empfehlen


----------



## Dirksen (3. Juli 2011)

naja ich hab keine ahnung von Raumakustik und wollte nicht unnötig löcher in die Wände bohren.


----------



## hydro (3. Juli 2011)

Für die Akustik ist wandnahe Aufstellung nie gut, zudem sollen Hochtöner auf Ohrhöhe sein.


----------



## Sync (3. Juli 2011)

Und subwoofer gehören nicht auf den tisch ... sieht man ja oft genug


----------



## Caspar (3. Juli 2011)

Kein Wunder wenn sie da stehen, bei 60Hz bis 200Hz sind sie auf Ohrhöhe möglichwerweise sogar besser.


----------



## Dirksen (3. Juli 2011)

wie werden eig abhörmonitore, wie die Esi near 08, angeschlossen einfach über einen klinke?


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Dirksen schrieb:
			
		

> wie werden eig abhörmonitore, wie die Esi near 08, angeschlossen einfach über einen klinke?



Du musst ein Y-Kabel von 2x6.3mm Monoklinke auf 1x3.5mm Stereoklinke dazu kaufen. Dadurch ist es per 3.5mm Klinke angeschlossen


----------



## Dirksen (3. Juli 2011)

Und wie ist das bei einem 2.1 System wie dem ESI Near 05 Boxen Set 2.1
ich habe nämlich eine Xonar essence und nur noch 1 nen anschluss frei


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Dirksen schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist das bei einem 2.1 System wie dem ESI Near 05 Boxen Set 2.1
> ich habe nämlich eine Xonar essence und nur noch 1 nen anschluss frei



Bin ich jetzt überfragt...
Die 08er hab ich selbst deshalb wusste ich das
Entweder der Sub brauch ein eigenes 6.3mm auf 3.5mm oder ein Kabel mit 3x6.3mm Klinke auf 1x3.5mm Klinke.

Mal sehen wer es genau weiß.


----------



## sipsap (3. Juli 2011)

mensch leute dafür gibs doch die 360° ansicht bei thomann 

2x6,3mm klinke/xlr in und xlr out zu den Satelliten


----------



## Dirksen (3. Juli 2011)

Hat sich leider schon erledigt ist gar nicht lieferbar


----------



## Paulner (3. Juli 2011)

nen paar (viele) Beiträge übersehen, sorry


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juli 2011)

oha das Böse wort mit B


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juli 2011)

Du meinst sicher "B"eiträge. Die stören mich auch immer wenn sie die Kirche haben will


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Ich stehe momentan vor der Frage, mir noch eine 2. SoKa zu kaufen.
Wenn meine ESI 08er da sind sollen diese 100% an eine SoKa ran. D.h. mein Kave müsste an den Onboard weichen, was sich natürlich sehr negativ auf den Klang und die für mich sehr wichtige Ortung.
Jetzt plane ich mir noch eine Asus Xonar DX zu kaufen und diese an meine ESI Boxen anzuschließen und meine X-Fi für das Kave zu nutzen.
Jetzt meine Frage habt ihr Erfahrungen mit mehreren Soundkarten in einem PC?
Gibt es kompatiblitäts oder Treiberprobleme?
Oder vielleicht ganz andere Aspekte die gegen mein Vorhaben sprechen?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juli 2011)

Kannst du an deiner xfi keine kopfhörer und esi anhängen?
Oder hast du noch mehr Sounderzeuger in verwendung?


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du an deiner xfi keine kopfhörer und esi anhängen?
> Oder hast du noch mehr Sounderzeuger in verwendung?



Also die ESI brauchen ja nur den Stereo-Anschluss.
Das Kave ist ja ein richtiges 5.1 Headset und hat deshalb 4x3.5mm Klinken Anschlüsse(1x davon Micro).
Nein also an eine SoKa passts nicht...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juli 2011)

Ah ok, das wußt ich nicht das das Kave so viele Anschlüsse braucht.


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2011)

Kauf dir einfach gute Stereo-Kopfhörer und schmeiß das Kave weg


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir einfach gute Stereo-Kopfhörer und schmeiß das Kave weg



Hilft mir jetzt total. Ich werde jetzt hier auch nicht sagen warum ich mein Kave behalten werde, dass kannst du im Plantronics Thread nachlesen.


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

Nöp, ich les nix irgendwo, und schon gar nicht ohne Link. 
Dennoch wäre es zu empfehlen es zu verkaufen und dir, klanglich deutlich überlegene, Hifi-Hörer zu kaufen.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Nöp, ich les nix irgendwo, und schon gar nicht ohne Link.
> Dennoch wäre es zu empfehlen es zu verkaufen und dir, klanglich deutlich überlegene, Hifi-Hörer zu kaufen.



Das Thema unter diesem kann ja nicht so schwer sein nyso


----------



## Sync (4. Juli 2011)

Hmhm.. also eigtl dürften es keine probleme geben.. müsstest halt nur andauernd zwischen den ausgängen umschalten..
aber probieren geht über studieren. kannste nicht iwo eine karte leihen und testen, ob die sich iwie beeinträchtigen?


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das Thema unter diesem kann ja nicht so schwer sein nyso


 
Wenn es das denn wäre. Von "Plantronics" steht nirgends was, zumindest nicht in den 10 Threads unter diesem. Darum verlinkt man sowas immer


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (4. Juli 2011)

Hier haste den link.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...eadset-nicht-windows-7-64-bit-kompatibel.html
mfg alex

PS: @HAWX warum soll ein Kave eine bessere Ortung haben wie ein K530 oder noch ein teurerer KH (KAVE kostet ja auch mehr wi eine 530)


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Juli 2011)

Sagt er ja, für ihn und seinen Kumpel hat es eine bessere Ortung in Shootern.
Find ich voll in Ordnung.


----------



## hydro (4. Juli 2011)

Warum holst du dir nicht einfach einen Klinke - Cinch Adapter?


----------



## ChavezD (4. Juli 2011)

Ich klinke noch hier mal einfach ein da ich nicht direkt ein neues Thema auf machen wollte:
Als Besitzer des Teufel concept c200usb bin ich bekanntlich mit filmen und spielen super zufrieden aber bei der Musik hapert es halt.
Könnte ich dann einfach die kleinen sateliten, bei denen halt die mitten fehlen gegen die boxen meiner stereo Anlage von onkyo tauschen? Sind ja beide direkt ohne Stecker angeschlossen.

Macht das irgendwelche Probleme zum Beispiel wegen ohm zahl oder Leistung?


Kann die genau Bezeichnung erst nachher zu hause liefern.


----------



## Nocci (4. Juli 2011)

Hallöchen, da ich grade kurz davor bin mir paar ordentliche Kopfhörer zuzulegen (vermutlich DT880, aber gleich geht's erstmal in die Stadt zum Probehören), wird schonmal mein System ordentlich vorbereitet um auch das Maximum aus meinem vorhandenen Equip (Xonar Essence STX) rauszuholen.

So bin ich nun über ASIO gestolpert, plugin für Winamp installiert & konfiguriert. 

Funktioniert soweit, nur kann ich nun die Lautstärke nichmehr anpassen, läuft immer auf max. Kennt jemand das Problem oder weiß woran es liegen könnte? Bzw wenn mit jemand Quellen mit mehr Infos zum nachlesen hat, immer her damit 

Auf foobar2k umzusteigen hab ich bisher noch keine Lust, Gewohnheit und so


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

hubiflyer1994 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: @HAWX warum soll ein Kave eine bessere Ortung haben wie ein K530 oder noch ein teurerer KH (KAVE kostet ja auch mehr wi eine 530)



Weil es ein richtiges 5.1 Headset ist und das merkt man auch; geschlossene Schale hin oder her
Beim Medusa 5.1 ist der 5.1 Eindruck zum Beispiel fast 0.



			
				Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt er ja, für ihn und seinen Kumpel hat es eine bessere Ortung in Shootern.
> Find ich voll in Ordnung.



Endlich jemand der mich versteht



			
				hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Warum holst du dir nicht einfach einen Klinke - Cinch Adapter?



Ich hab ja leider keine Klinken mehr frei.


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Weil es ein richtiges 5.1 Headset ist und das merkt man auch; geschlossene Schale hin oder her
> Beim Medusa 5.1 ist der 5.1 Eindruck zum Beispiel fast 0.


 
Also das ist ja nun totaler Unsinn. Das Medusa hat nur eine einzige Stärke, und das ist die Ortung. Richtig eingestellt spielt es so ziemlich jedes andere aktuelle Headset an die Wand! Man muss nur wissen wie!

Der Rest ist eine Katastrophe, also bei der Verarbeitung angefangen bis hin zum Klang, aber die Ortung ist Spitze!


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Also das ist ja nun totaler Unsinn. Das Medusa hat nur eine einzige Stärke, und das ist die Ortung. Richtig eingestellt spielt es so ziemlich jedes andere aktuelle Headset an die Wand! Man muss nur wissen wie!
> 
> Der Rest ist eine Katastrophe, also bei der Verarbeitung angefangen bis hin zum Klang, aber die Ortung ist Spitze!



Ja klar Stereo-Headsets spielt es an die Wand, aber die würden für mich nie in Frage kommen.
Ich finde aber, dass G35, AKG 530 sowie Kave in der Reihenfolge bessere Ortung erlauben als das Medusa.
Ich vermute mal, das es an der Schalenform liegt die ist ja nicht geschlossen sondern liegt leicht auf dem Ohr.

Ja der Klang ist echt unterste Schublade, aber davon sind denke ich alle 5.1 Headsets betroffen.


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

Also mein altes Medusa hat meine Ohren komplett umschlossen. Evtl. ist das bei den neueren nicht mehr so

Und nein, das SH HD 555, ein absoluter EinsteigerHifihörer, ist noch besser

Im Endeffekt musst das natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden, ich finde es nur seltsam das jemand überlegt für ein unterlegenes Headset eine zweite Soka zu kaufen, wenn man auch einfach das Headset wechseln könnte^^


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein altes Medusa hat meine Ohren komplett umschlossen. Evtl. ist das bei den neueren nicht mehr so
> 
> Und nein, das SH HD 555, ein absoluter EinsteigerHifihörer, ist noch besser
> 
> Im Endeffekt musst das natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden, ich finde es nur seltsam das jemand überlegt für ein unterlegenes Headset eine zweite Soka zu kaufen, wenn man auch einfach das Headset wechseln könnte^^



Wie gesagt mir kommt es nur auf Ortung an und da kann nichts gegen mein Kave anstinken bisher
Auch kein AKG...
Da die Asus Xonar DX sowieso etwas besser für Musik sein soll, passt dann ja auch die X-Fi Titanium gut zum Kave.

Btw: Ob HS oder LS Onboard ist schon fast gruselig, wenn man SoKa's gewohnt ist


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es auch noch nen Schalter, wo du zwischen Headset und Esi wechseln kannst.
Kann ich mir aber schwer vorstellen, da das Kave so viele Stecker hat.


----------



## hydro (4. Juli 2011)

Du hast an der essence aber 2 cinch frei und cinch kline kabel sind nicht richtungsgebunden, im gegensatz zu high end kabeln xD


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gibt es auch noch nen Schalter, wo du zwischen Headset und Esi wechseln kannst.
> Kann ich mir aber schwer vorstellen, da das Kave so viele Stecker hat.



Eben ich kann die gar nicht gleichzeitig anschließen an der X-Fi, wegen der Stecker. Anscheinens hat bisher noch keiner Mischbetrieb aus Xonar und X-Fi versucht



			
				hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast an der essence aber 2 cinch frei und cinch kline kabel sind nicht richtungsgebunden, im gegensatz zu high end kabeln xD



Ich hab gar keine Essence


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Juli 2011)

Naja, so ein Verteiler mit 4 Eingängen und 2x4 Ausgängen. Sowas muss es doch geben 

Edit: obwohl das Esi braucht nur 2 Eingänge, also brauchst nur nen umschalter von 2 Eingängen auf 2 Ausgänge.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Ach ich hätte kein Problem mit noch einer SoKa
Müsste man nur wissen ob es nicht zu Problemen zwischen denen kommen kann...

Edit: Das ESI braucht sogar nur einen 3.5mm Klinke, die hängen am Y-Kabel


----------



## ChavezD (4. Juli 2011)

ChavezD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich klinke noch hier mal einfach ein da ich nicht direkt ein neues Thema auf machen wollte:
> Als Besitzer des Teufel concept c200usb bin ich bekanntlich mit filmen und spielen super zufrieden aber bei der Musik hapert es halt.
> Könnte ich dann einfach die kleinen sateliten, bei denen halt die mitten fehlen gegen die boxen meiner stereo Anlage von onkyo tauschen? Sind ja beide direkt ohne Stecker angeschlossen.
> 
> ...



Kann mir niemand sahen ob da was kaputt geht oder alles normal klappt


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2011)

Der Verstärker des Concept C wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch nur auf die kleinen Satelliten ausgelegt sein. Wenn du jetzt größere dran hängst wird er wohl schnell überlastet und könnte die Boxen zerstören.


----------



## ChavezD (4. Juli 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verstärker des Concept C wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch nur auf die kleinen Satelliten ausgelegt sein. Wenn du jetzt größere dran hängst wird er wohl schnell überlastet und könnte die Boxen zerstören.



Wieso die boxen wenn der verstärkter zu klein ist? Wäre doch eher dass der verstärker den Geist aufgibt wenn dieser überfordert wird,oder?
Und wie würde es sich bemerkbar machen dass es den boxen schadet?

Ich als totaler Anfänger auf dem Gebiet würde sagen dass es einfach nur leiser wird über die großen boxen oder der verstärter gestört wird?


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juli 2011)

Clipping ist das stichwort, Verstärker die überlastet sind produzieren clipping was tödlich für die Lautsprecher ist. Bemerkbar macht es sich wenns zu spät ist, dann sind die Boxen bzw mit aller warscheinlichkeit die Hochtöner zerstört. 

Es ist nunmal so das man Boxen leichter kaputt bekommt mit nem verstärker der zu wenig leistung hat, als mit nem verstärker der mehr leistung bietet als die Boxen verkraften, daher sollte man immer nen Verstärker haben der mehr power bietet als die Boxen verkraften können, zumindest wenn man gern mal laut Musik hört.

Obs mit den Onkyo leiser wird hängt von dem Wirkungsgrad der Lautsprecher ab, wenn die Onkyo nen niedrigeren Wirkungsgrad haben must du lauter aufdrehen, was wiederum die gefahr erhöht das der Verstärker in die sättigung kommt, anfängt zu Clippen und damit die Boxen in den Tod schickt. Auserdem ist die ohm zahl sehr wichtig.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Juli 2011)

Bitte hier noch mal drüber lesen. Will bald bestellen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/162750-stereoverstaerker-gesucht-3.html#post3163741


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe momentan vor der Frage, mir noch eine 2. SoKa zu kaufen.
> Wenn meine ESI 08er da sind sollen diese 100% an eine SoKa ran. D.h. mein Kave müsste an den Onboard weichen, was sich natürlich sehr negativ auf den Klang und die für mich sehr wichtige Ortung.
> Jetzt plane ich mir noch eine Asus Xonar DX zu kaufen und diese an meine ESI Boxen anzuschließen und meine X-Fi für das Kave zu nutzen.
> Jetzt meine Frage habt ihr Erfahrungen mit mehreren Soundkarten in einem PC?
> ...



Hat da jemand Erfahrungen/Bedenken?


----------



## hydro (4. Juli 2011)

Hae? Ich raffs grade nicht... Du hast also die X-Fi Titanium, aber selbst die hat doch Kopfhörerausgang und normalen Lautsprecherausgang... ?


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Hae? Ich raffs grade nicht... Du hast also die X-Fi Titanium, aber selbst die hat doch Kopfhörerausgang und normalen Lautsprecherausgang... ?



Das Roccat Kave braucht 4x3.5mm Klinken-Anschlüsse(3x wie 5.1 Boxen auch und dann noch den Micro-Anschluss)
Die ESI bräuchten dann noch 1x3.5mm Klinke(den grünen, der wird aber von dem Kave besetzt)

Hier mal ein Bild was ich gerade geschossen hab unterm Schreibtisch nicht wundern


----------



## hydro (4. Juli 2011)

Kannst du vllt die kanäle zuweisen, geht bei manchen OnBoard Chips. Also sprich das der Kanal für den 6. und 7. LS als Front mit benutzt werden kann?


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Hat da jemand Erfahrungen/Bedenken?


 
Geht bedenkenlos, mittlerweile hab ich jetz meine 5te Soundkarte am Rechner angeklemmt und es gibt keine probleme. 
Supreme FX X-FI fürn Digital ausgang für Filme in Dolby Digital
Creative X-FI Xtreme Music fürs Headset  oder Analogen 5.1 beim Zocken
AudioTrak Prodigy HD2 für Analoge Stereo Ausgabe bei Musik 
Numark DJ IO Usb Asio Interface fürs mixen mit Traktor
Novation USB Asio Interface fürs Recording in Ableton und zum Musizieren 
Das Audiointerface von der HD5870 

Öhm sind sogar 6 strenggenommen, langsam verlier ich den überblick *lach* 

Warum ich das mach, weil ich es kann und das Equipment hier rumfliegen hab


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du vllt die kanäle zuweisen, geht bei manchen OnBoard Chips. Also sprich das der Kanal für den 6. und 7. LS als Front mit benutzt werden kann?



So eine Option ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen. Ich werde nochmal nachgucken.



			
				dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Geht bedenkenlos, mittlerweile hab ich jetz meine 5te Soundkarte am Rechner angeklemmt und es gibt keine probleme.
> Supreme FX X-FI fürn Digital ausgang für Filme in Dolby Digital
> Creative X-FI Xtreme Music fürs Headset  oder Analogen 5.1 beim Zocken
> AudioTrak Prodigy HD2 für Analoge Stereo Ausgabe bei Musik
> ...



Danke dfence dann kauf ich mir noch eine ASUS Xonar DX wenn ich wieder etwas Geld über habe


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juli 2011)

Das einzigste was wohl nicht ganz funktionieren soll laut aussage hier im forum ist 2 Asus Xonar zu betreiben, ansonst gibts eigentlich keine probleme bei mehreren Soundkarten, ich hab zumindest nie welche gehabt, und ich betreibe solche konfigs seit wiet über 10 jahren, damals unter Win95 mit 2 Soundblaster PCI 128  ( da muste man allerdings noch jumper setzen )


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzigste was wohl nicht ganz funktionieren soll laut aussage hier im forum ist 2 Asus Xonar zu betreiben, ansonst gibts eigentlich keine probleme bei mehreren Soundkarten, ich hab zumindest nie welche gehabt, und ich betreibe solche konfigs seit wiet über 10 jahren, damals unter Win95 mit 2 Soundblaster PCI 128  ( da muste man allerdings noch jumper setzen )



Ja was ich so mitbekommen hab hast du im Soundbereich nahezu ALLES hinter dir
Du solltest ein Buch schreiben mit allen Meinungen zu jedem Gerät.
Etwa: "dfence's Hifi und Soundbibel"


----------



## sipsap (4. Juli 2011)

ääääh was spricht den gegen ein y-kabel? hab auch kave und anlage an einer d1 hängen!


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

sipsap schrieb:
			
		

> ääääh was spricht den gegen ein y-kabel? hab auch kave und anlage an einer d1 hängen!



Wie hast du das gelöst ein Y-Kabel zwischen die beiden "grünen" Klinken?
Dann laufen aber ja die Boxen mit 5.1 Einstellung vom Kave oder das Kave in Stereo-Einstellung von den Nahfeldmonitoren!?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. Juli 2011)

Einfach ein Y-Klinke-Kabel an den Line-Out der Soundkarte (die grüne Buchse) und dort dann den grünen Anschluss vom Kave und die Lautsprecher anschließen. Je nachdem welches Gerät du nutzt musst du halt im Soundtreiber zwischen Stereo-Ausgabe und Surround-Ausgabe wechseln und eines der Geräte Aus- bzw. Stumm schalten (wenn das Kave einen Stummschalter hat, wenn nicht müsste man das dann halt abstöpseln wenn man die Lautsprecher nutzt)


----------



## sipsap (4. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Einfach ein Y-Klinke-Kabel an den Line-Out der Soundkarte (die grüne Buchse) und dort dann den grünen Anschluss vom Kave und die Lautsprecher anschließen. Je nachdem welches Gerät du nutzt musst du halt im Soundtreiber zwischen Stereo-Ausgabe und Surround-Ausgabe wechseln und eines der Geräte Aus- bzw. Stumm schalten (wenn das Kave einen Stummschalter hat, wenn nicht müsste man das dann halt abstöpseln wenn man die Lautsprecher nutzt)


 
genauso mach ich das auch. nur kann man das kave nicht einzeln stumm schalten, aber das stört ja nicht wenn die anlage läuft. die is ja schließlich lauter


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach ein Y-Klinke-Kabel an den Line-Out der Soundkarte (die grüne Buchse) und dort dann den grünen Anschluss vom Kave und die Lautsprecher anschließen. Je nachdem welches Gerät du nutzt musst du halt im Soundtreiber zwischen Stereo-Ausgabe und Surround-Ausgabe wechseln und eines der Geräte Aus- bzw. Stumm schalten (wenn das Kave einen Stummschalter hat, wenn nicht müsste man das dann halt abstöpseln wenn man die Lautsprecher nutzt)



Danke


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Juli 2011)

Hast doch noch ne günstige Lösung gefunden, obwohl du so gern ne zweite Soundkarte gekauft hättest


----------



## b0s (4. Juli 2011)

Das ist ärgerlich was, da will man schon Geld ausgeben und kriegt ne sinnvolle günstigere Lösung aufgezeigt


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast doch noch ne günstige Lösung gefunden, obwohl du so gern ne zweite Soundkarte gekauft hättest



Ja das ist echt schlimm ich hätte so gerne eine neue SoKa für knapp 55 Euro gekauft das glaubst du gar nicht!
So ein Mist aber auch


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Xonar Essence auch EAX2.0 unterstützt?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2011)

Tut sie. Alles darüber wird per Software gelöst. Macht aber bei einem halbwegs aktuellen System keinen Geschwindigkeitsnachteil.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2011)

Hört sich super an dann weiss ich welche SoKa es wird jetzt fehlt nur noch ein guter KH der möglichst gut ortet


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Mach am besten einen eigenen Thread auf. Schreib am besten direkt in den Startpost wieviel es kosten darf und wie der Klang sein soll (neutral, bassbetont, höhenbetont, bass- und höhenbetont?)

Mfg, ice


----------



## X Broster (4. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich hätte eine Frage.

Platzbedingt müsste die Soundkarte aus dem Case weg, und da ich ein neues Sys mit optischen Eingang sowieso plane, wirkt sich das nicht so dramatisch aus. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher obs ein 2.1 oder 5.1 wird, weil mp3s bekanntlich nur Stereo ausgeben und somit der Soundchip den Sound bei 5.1 umwandeln muss(Höre 90% Musik, 10% Zocken). Und da ist eine Soundkarte besser?! Oder liege ich irgendwo falsch?
Edit: Also mir geht es rein darum ob die Soundkarte bei der Umrechnung von 2 auf Fünf Kanälen notwendig ist und ob das überhaupt so ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juli 2011)

Beim spdif sind eh nur 2 Kanäle möglich.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2011)

Unkomprimiert ja .


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Juli 2011)

So hier auch nochmal, weil ich mich schon so freu!
Gerade eben bestellt: Yamaha AX-497 kräftiger Stereo Verstärker max. 220Watt Titan - Fein Hifi Online Shop


----------



## Sync (4. Juli 2011)

viel Spaß damit. Welche Lautsprecher wird der Yamaha befeuern?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Juli 2011)

Meine alten Philips. Die sollten derweil noch reichen.


----------



## Dirksen (4. Juli 2011)

Jetzt habe ich mir eine Asus Xonar Essence Stx gekauft und der 6,3 ausgang funktioniert nicht


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Juli 2011)

Hast du im Treiber auch auf Kopfhörer umgestellt ?


----------



## Dirksen (4. Juli 2011)

Schande über mein Haupt 
Ist das Knacken normal?


----------



## evosociety (4. Juli 2011)

Dirksen schrieb:


> Schande über mein Haupt
> Ist das Knacken normal?


 
Jo, sind die relais.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Juli 2011)

Bitteschön


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Wen es interessiert, jetzt gerade wird Linkin Park Live vom iTunesfestival übertragen.
Laut Chester haben sie eine Überraschung dabei, mal schauen was...


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Nur auf Itunes zu sehen, oder auch im TV?
Wenn ja wo?


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2011)

Du lädst dir iTunes runter, dort gehste dann auf itunes store und dort müsste iwo itunes festival stehen, dort gehste drauf und dann kann man den stream öffnen.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Du lädst dir iTunes runter, dort gehste dann auf itunes store und dort müsste iwo itunes festival stehen, dort gehste drauf und dann kann man den stream öffnen.



Ich hab schon Itunes(Iphone FTW)
Hab aber keine Lust mich mehr an den PC zu setzen


----------



## Sync (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> (Iphone FTW)


 
IIIIIIIIIIIH  
Galaxy S2 FTW 

Wow ich habe heute zum ersten Mal mit meinen Magnat Quantum 605 einen Film geguckt.. und das Z5500 vermisse ich kein Stück.. trotz des fehlenden Surround Sounds 

Edit:
GUCKT MAL WAS ICH GEILES GEFUNDEN HABE Beng V9B Surround Lautsprecher Set schwarz, 5 Stück 1240W


----------



## sinthor4s (5. Juli 2011)

na wenn das kein geiles angebot ist xD 
die 1240 watt können ja nur einen geilen
klang haben x_x


----------



## hydro (5. Juli 2011)

Mein Staubsauer hat 5kW, klingt aber nich so fett. 

Find die Beschreibung geil  4-Wege-Frontlautsprecher mit drei *16,5cm* (6,5") Subwoofern, einem zusätzlichen* 16,5cm* (6,5") Subwoofer, einem *16,5cm* (6,5") Mitteltöner und einem Hochtöner – jeweils 440W max.
3Subwoofer 1-Weg, 1Mitteltöner 1Weg, 1 Hochtöner 1 Weg, achja und nochn Subwoofer also 4 Weg


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, da höre ich lieber deinem Staubsauger zu, als Musik aus sowas zu hören


----------



## b0s (5. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Du lädst dir iTunes runter, dort gehste dann auf itunes store und dort müsste iwo itunes festival stehen, dort gehste drauf und dann kann man den stream öffnen.


 
Dafür installier ich mir doch nicht freiwillig itunes auf dem Rechner


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

Wohoo, und so günstig. Jetzt weiß ich was meine nächsten Boxen werdne.


----------



## Caspar (5. Juli 2011)

Warum nicht gleich 5-Wege - die rund 3499,923806W müssen ja noch zum Ohr laufen!


----------



## Witcher (5. Juli 2011)

die Kundenbewertung von den Teilen ist echt geil:

"also vom sound her sind sie nicht schlecht für diesen preis.
allerdings  is mir aufgefallen das bei den standlautsprechern der zweite woofer von  unten nicht wirklich mitspeilt sich zwar mitbewegt aber keinen eigenen  sound macht und das bei beiden. also hab ich mir überlegt den teller mal  auszubauen um zu gucken ob dieser überhaupt angeschlossen ist . nun ja  was soll ich sagen . son teller ohne magnet is bestimmt was feines wer  mukke hören will .
vl sollte man bei der beschreibung plus 1 x subwoofer für optik dabeischreiben . ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen"  

Passivmembran ist dem bestimmt ein Fremdwort.


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> GUCKT MAL WAS ICH GEILES GEFUNDEN HABE Beng V9B Surround Lautsprecher Set schwarz, 5 Stück 1240W



Ist'n Schnäppchen
Wer sich sowas wohl zulegt...
Ich google mal nach einem Testbericht

Edit: Mist es gibt keinen
Nur bei Amazon 2/5 Sternen, und das obwohl bei Amazon jedes 30 Euro Logitech 2.1 System 5/5 hat


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

Da taugt wohl jedes 30€ 2.1 Speedlink, Logitech, Trust etc mehr


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Juli 2011)

Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wie die klingen


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

PCGH soll mal nen Test machen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Juli 2011)

Das wäre nice 

Ich feier auch das Gewicht des 22 x 112 x 33cm großen Standlautsprechers 
11 Kilogramm ? Ich glaube, die haben da Pappe verbaut...


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> PCGH soll mal nen Test machen



Das schneidet wohl möglich noch mit sehr gut ab, es sei denn nfsgame macht den Test.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2011)

Was is DAS denn ???


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Was is DAS denn ???



Das dachte ich auch allein das Teac-Holz müsste ja an die 100 Euro kosten

@Jonny Wahrscheinlich ist das 0,001mm Holz


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Juli 2011)

> [...]*klanglich ausgewogenes* Surround-Heimkino-Lautsprecherset[...]



Damit haben sie aber recht -> Ausgewogen schei*e


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit haben sie aber recht -> Ausgewogen schei*e



Wär ich Millionär hätte ich sie mir gekauft nur, um zu wissen wie "toll" die sind


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2011)

Wir haben heute übrigens für unsere Open-Air-VA morgen aufm Schulhof aufgebaut. 
@dfence zu dem Thema: Du meintest die Beyma-Hörner taugen nur zur Hintergrundbeschallung ? Dynamisch und pegelmäßig haben die locker gegen eine Sat-Sub (8"/1"/15") anstinken können, nur halt weniger Tiefgang. Richtig voranmarschiert sind hingegen die 12"/1,4" Fohhn-Tops, die wir inner Aula normal als Nearfill einsetzen. Selbst Fullrange genutzt kam da vom Pegel mehr rüber, nebenbei waren da hörbar mehr Reserven vorhanden.

Bilder vom Ganzen stell ich morgen in Bilderthread, dann nehm die die DSLR mit.


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...4869370664_250563560663_9555140_3209204_n.jpg

Wollte ich einfach mal posten. Cinemaxx Hamburg 

Ich glaube dürfte von Meyer Sound sein..


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2011)

Ist das die neue Meyer-Sound-Anlage da?


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

ja ich glaube dürfte diese sein 
Meyer Sound : EXP

Hoffe dass das Cinemaxx in meiner Stadt auch mal iwann erneuert wird.. mit dem Popcorn Stand haben die ja schon angefangen xD


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

Ich probiers hier auch mal, vielleicht hat von euch einer ne Erklärung für dieses eigenartige Phänomen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...roblem-asus-xonar-essence-st.html#post3063911


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

klackt deine soka beim anmachen?

Meine ST klackt jedes Mal, wenn ich PC hochfahre und hab dann Sound. Wenn ich als Standart die Onboard einstelle, gibt es kein klacken.

Edit: alles klar... habs überlesen xD

hast du mal einen anderen PCI Slot probiert? Vll ist der eine iwie beschädigt? und gibt nich immer alles weiter. 
Vll ist auch die Stromversorgung schuld?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

Nö, anderen Slot hab ich noch nicht probiert. War mir zu viel Arbeit, dafür das es eh nur alle 10 starten 1 mal auftritt 
Strom hab ich beim Rechner genug. Alles vor ein paar Monat neu gekauft.

Vielleicht sollt ich mal die Geisterjäger rufen


----------



## Dirksen (5. Juli 2011)

Das klicken hab ich auch, scheint aber normal zu sein


----------



## PEG96 (5. Juli 2011)

Schutzschaltung!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2011)

Ne keine Schutzschaltung das ist der Brücken Chip der sich an b.z.w abschaltet beim Hochfahren das keine Störgeräusche auf die Boxen kommen.


----------



## iceman650 (5. Juli 2011)

IST eine Schutzschaltung, ein Relais, das erst aufmacht, nachdem irgendein Chip voll da ist, damit keine Störgeräusche rauskommen, die schädlich für die Schallwandler sein könnten 

Mfg, ice


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2011)

Na gut wenn du es so siehst kann man das schon als Schutzschaltung bezeichnen!


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Juli 2011)

Hach, ich muss hier mal wieder mein Leid klagen.

Habe mal wieder Bekanntschaft mit der Schutzschaltung meines Denon AVR 3806 gemacht. Bin mit mittlerweile ziemlich sicher, dass die Karat 795 sehr tief in den Impedanz-Keller geht im Bass.

Der MM bei uns bietet aktuell den Harman/Kardon HK 990 für 999 € an. Der bleibt selbst bei 2ohm noch stabil. Wäre da nur nicht der Preis.


----------



## Sync (6. Juli 2011)

sind 999€ nicht voll ok dafür?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juli 2011)

Für den Hammer Verstärker ist es wohl angebracht, nimm den 980 der kostet nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juli 2011)

Oder du kaufst auch nen gebrauchten so wie ich 
Hier mal der Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/162750-stereoverstaerker-gesucht.html


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Juli 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Für den Hammer Verstärker ist es wohl angebracht, nimm den 980 der kostet nur die Hälfte.


 
Mit der Hälfte kann ich aber nichts anfangen. Bitte mal den Feature-Liste des HK990 ansehen. Vergleichbare Stereo-Receiver(!) gibt es nicht für den Preis. Außerdem brauche ich die Power unter der Haube. Wenn der Denon schon schlapp macht - und das ist kein Leichtgewicht- braucht es größere Geschütze. Die nächst höhere Stufe sind Mono-Blöcke.


----------



## hydro (6. Juli 2011)

Gibt es keine passende Stereoendstufen die 2Ohm Stabil sind? 
Warum unbedingt ein Receiver?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juli 2011)

Schau sich einer das an : große Standlautsprecher 440Watt in Schleswig-Holstein - Kaltenkirchen | Audio & Hifi | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Juli 2011)

Anschlussvielfalt. Ich brauche nun mal mindestens vier digitale Eingänge + die Option für mindestens zwei Cinch-Pre-Out für Subwoofer und der Netzwerkanschluss kann auch nicht schaden. Meine LS nutze ich auch hin und wieder für Heimkino und ich bin Stereo-Fanatiker.

Wer übrigens mal bei sich austesten will, kann den Song nehmen: Meta Ampheta Mine (Frozen Smoke's Electro Remix): Hillberg: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads

Unabhängig davon, dass es ein 1A-Electro-Ohrwurm ist, kann er auch zur Beurteilung der eigenen LS heran gezogen werden, insbesondere bei der Differenzierung von Frequenzteilen im Extrembereich.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Juli 2011)

Was machst du nur für sachen, hmm also mein Yami AVR ist im Stereo 2 Ohm Laststabil, mein Onkyo ist 2 ohm Stabil, mein Monoblock sowieso  Wie laut drehst du den auf das bei dir die schutzschaltung angeht ?


----------



## Sync (6. Juli 2011)

Ich war gerade Joggen und habe in der Gegend etwas echt Grausames gesehen.
Bevor ihr euch das anguckt.. brignt eure Kinder aus dem Zimmer und haltet eure Gabeln bereit, euch eure Augen auszustechen 

Weil ich Joggen war, hatte ich nur meine Handycam dabei.. also Bildquali ist naja


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Juli 2011)

Und die haste einfach stehen lassen ? O_o

Ich hätt mir zumindest die hochtöner mal ausgebaut *g*


----------



## sipsap (6. Juli 2011)

die hätte man doch noch retten können!


----------



## Sync (6. Juli 2011)

Die sind überall aufgequollen ... wer weiß wie lange die da schon lagen oO
aber ich kann die jederzeit holen


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Juli 2011)

ich würd die holen, scheis aufs gehäuse das kann man nachbauen, wenn die speaker noch okay sind. wenn die mal bisl nass waren is noch kein beinbruch, trocknen lassen und hoffen das die spule nicht feucht geworden ist.
Edit : sofern die innen noch net geschimmelt sind


----------



## Sync (6. Juli 2011)

..alles klar.. die sahen aber wirklich fertig aus oO
nagut probieren kann ich es mal..


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Juli 2011)

jo was haste zu verlieren


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2011)

Jo, Gehäuse nachbauen, Rest trocknen lassen und man hat nen schönes WE-Projekt .


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Juli 2011)

Jep und auf garkeinen fall anklemmen bevor nicht die lautsprecher komplett getrocknet sind, sonst zerhauts die Membran sofort. 

Br Rohr falls vorhanden nicht vergessen, FQ Weiche, und Typenbezeichnung der Boxen, damit daten aus netz holen kannst bzgl. abmessung


----------



## Sync (6. Juli 2011)

alles klar.
hab noch nie in meinem leben einen lautsprecher auseinandergenommen bzw zusammengebaut.. gibs im netz iwo ein how to?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Juli 2011)

Auseinander bauen ist kein problem, chassis rausschrauben, evt Kabelschuhe abziehen, ansonst kabel abpetzen ( aber net knapp am lautsprecher, so das du die kabelmakierungen noch zuordnen kannst wegen der polung, wenn das holz eh mürbe ist sollte das BR rohr falls vorhanden sich einfach rausdrücken lassen von innen, und die FQ weiche is auch nur reingeschraubt, anschluss Terminal brauchst net zwingend rausbauen die gibts ja schon relativ billig zu kaufen. 

Und zusammenbauen ist genauso wie auseinander nehmen  

Also was du brauchst, Kreuz schraubendreher Seitenschneider und das wars, zumindest um die Lautsprecher rauszuholen. Evt noch nen Schlitzschraubendreher um das Typenschild abzureißen falls das das nen metalschild ist und kein aufkleber, ansonst halt notieren was draufstand.   Ich glaub die gehäuse würd ich an ort und stelle lassen 

Ansonst mal hier schauen unter Boxenbau, da sind gute grundlegende Tipps.


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

alles klar.. hat sich eh.. die 2. ist sowas von hinüber.. bei der einen könnte man noch was retten. als ich den hochtöner abgeschraubt hab.. kam mir die membran und kellerasseln entgegen... 
nicht schön..


----------



## evosociety (7. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> alles klar.. hat sich eh.. die 2. ist sowas von hinüber.. bei der einen könnte man noch was retten. als ich den hochtöner abgeschraubt hab.. kam mir die membran und kellerasseln entgegen...
> nicht schön..


 
Schade 

Ich hätte trotzdem gerne gewusst welches Modell die beiden sind / waren 

Aber ich glaub ne Membran und ein paar Kellerasseln hätten mich nicht abgehalten


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

Onkyo SC 670

ich guck morgen mal weiter xD


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Juli 2011)

Sieht ja garstig aus.


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Sieht ja garstig aus.


 
ja sieht nicht nur so aus... 

YouTube - ‪The big bang theory - Starch and water‬‏ einer meiner favs.. hat das schonmal wer probiert?


----------



## nyso (7. Juli 2011)

Das hier sieht doch wesentlich krasser aus
YouTube - ‪Non-Newtonian Fluid on a Speaker Cone‬‏


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Was machst du nur für sachen, hmm also mein Yami AVR ist im Stereo 2 Ohm Laststabil, mein Onkyo ist 2 ohm Stabil, mein Monoblock sowieso  Wie laut drehst du den auf das bei dir die schutzschaltung angeht ?



Pegelanzeige geht von -80db bis +16db. je nach Song ist bei -5 bis +5 Schluss. Sind dann an die 100db wenn man ein Meter davor steht. Also nicht wirklich viel. Ist mir zwar auch lieber, als Clipping, aber es nervt schon vorhandene Reserven nicht ausschöpfen zu können.

Anbei gibt es mal ein Würfeldiagramm Quelle Audio 12/05. Das es auch mal anders ging, zeigte Denon mit dem Vorgänger.


----------



## b0s (7. Juli 2011)

Wofür brauchst du denn zu Hause an die 100 dB ? 

Oder sitzt du soweit entfernt? Allzu groß war dein Raum doch nicht, wenn ich mich nicht völlig falsch erinnere?!


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe nun mal die Möglichkeiten und muss nicht auf Mieter und (viele) Nachbarn Rücksicht nehmen. Außerdem sind die LS hin und wieder mal unterwegs bei Partys und dort waren die Räume immer viel größer.


----------



## nyso (7. Juli 2011)

Tja, früher war alles besser


----------



## sipsap (7. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> ja sieht nicht nur so aus...
> 
> YouTube - ‪The big bang theory - Starch and water‬‏ einer meiner favs.. hat das schonmal wer probiert?


 
also ich schmier keine Zahnpasta oder irgend ein anderes Nichtnewton Fluid auf den Speaker


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Juli 2011)

> also ich schmier keine Zahnpasta oder irgend ein anderes Nichtnewton Fluid auf den Speaker



Guter Junge


----------



## evosociety (7. Juli 2011)

Olá ich suche im Moment für die Fahrt nach Italien in den Urlaub geeignete Kopfhörer, mit niedriger Impendanz damit ich sie am MP3 Player bzw. Handy nutzen kann. Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Budget 100€ 

Ich dachte da im Moment an die AKG K-141 MK II, da sie ja die neu Auflage der relativ erfolgreichen K 141 sind und ich generell ein Freund von relativ neutralen Wiedergabegeräten bin.

Kennt ihr noch empfehlenswerte die ich mir angucken (anhören) sollte? 

LG evo <3


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es mit In Ears?
Oder hast du was dagegen?


----------



## evosociety (7. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit In Ears?
> Oder hast du was dagegen?


 
Ungerne, ich mag das Gefühl einfach nicht. :-/


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Juli 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Pegelanzeige geht von -80db bis +16db. je nach Song ist bei -5 bis +5 Schluss. Sind dann an die 100db wenn man ein Meter davor steht. Also nicht wirklich viel. Ist mir zwar auch lieber, als Clipping, aber es nervt schon vorhandene Reserven nicht ausschöpfen zu können.
> 
> Anbei gibt es mal ein Würfeldiagramm Quelle Audio 12/05. Das es auch mal anders ging, zeigte Denon mit dem Vorgänger.


 
Hmm hat dein AVR nen Clipping schutz, vieleicht geht der an und es liegt nicht an der Impendanz, wobei die meisten AVR´s natürlich ohnehin unter 4 ohm ihre probleme haben. Ich würd mal was viel stärkeres probieren also nen Amp mit wessentlich mehr Power als sie so nen AVR in der regel hat. Oder wenn du das nötige kleingeld hast mal bei Yamaha umschauen und was aus der gehobenen klasse nehmen, evt gebraucht nen Z11, die sind auf jeden fall 2 ohm laststabil im Stereo betrieb, macht meiner ja z.b auch mit.


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

Habe mir gerade die Klipsch S4 bestellt.. Notkauf... meine Sennheiser hats zerissen.. im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.. und
da ich demnächst wegfliege musste schnell Ersatz huer.

@ Evo
für etwas mehr Geld kann ich dir diese https://www.amazon.de/Denon-AH-D-1100-Hifi-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-schwarz/dp/B003YUBE4E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310052312&sr=8-1 empfehlen. Die sind etwas Höhen und Bassbetonter als die AKG klingen aber auch m.M. seehr ausgewogen und gut! 32 Ohm

sowie https://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-HD...r_1_87?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1310052430&sr=1-87 . 
Hat ein Kumpel von mir, klingen auch ordentlich am Ipod.
Etwas mehr höhenbetont als der Denon. Den Bass würde ich nach meinen Erinnerungen gleich schätzen..  haben 50 Ohm, sollte  auch gering genug sein


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Juli 2011)

@Evo: gehst du probehören?
Schau dir mal den Ultrasone Hifi 450 an. Vielleicht sagt dir der zu.


----------



## evosociety (7. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> @Evo: gehst du probehören?
> Schau dir mal den Ultrasone Hifi 450 an. Vielleicht sagt dir der zu.


 
Ne, ich bestell mir mehrere und schicke die, welche mir nicht zusagen gehen dann wieder zurück.


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

Tipp am Rande:
Geh doch vll erstmal in einen MM oder so in der Nähe. Dort gibt es meist Standartmodelle, die auch immer empfohlen werden.
Wenn du dort schon welche ausschließen kannst, machst du dir weniger Arbeit (mit dem Zurückgeschicke etc)


----------



## evosociety (7. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Tipp am Rande:
> Geh doch vll erstmal in einen MM oder so in der Nähe. Dort gibt es meist Standartmodelle, die auch immer empfohlen werden.
> Wenn du dort schon welche ausschließen kannst, machst du dir weniger Arbeit (mit dem Zurückgeschicke etc)



Gut gemeint, aber obwohl ich aus einer Großstadt komme, kannst du die Ausstellungstücke hier im MM und Saturn total vergessen, genauso wie die "Hi-Fi" Shops... was ich da schon alles erlebt habe. Glaubt mir, ihr wüsstet nicht ob ihr weinen oder lachen sollt.

Bestellen werde ich mir jetzt auf jedenfall schonmal
- Sennheiser HD 558
- AKG K-141 MK II

Der Denon scheidet leider aus, da leicht über meinen Budget :-/
Vor allem wenn der sich mit dem Sennheiser nicht so viel tut, bevorzuge ich einseitige sowie austauschbare Kabel.


----------



## iceman650 (7. Juli 2011)

"Creative Aurvana Live!".
Ist baugleich zum Denon AH-D1001, der widerum etwas besser sein soll als der D1100 laut einigen im Hifi-Forum.de AFAIR.

Mfg, ice

€dit: BTW: Wisst ihr warum ich Ferien liebe? Weil ich dann Zeit für sowas habe: KLICK


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Hmm hat dein AVR nen Clipping schutz, vieleicht geht der an und es liegt nicht an der Impendanz, wobei die meisten AVR´s natürlich ohnehin unter 4 ohm ihre probleme haben. Ich würd mal was viel stärkeres probieren also nen Amp mit wessentlich mehr Power als sie so nen AVR in der regel hat. Oder wenn du das nötige kleingeld hast mal bei Yamaha umschauen und was aus der gehobenen klasse nehmen, evt gebraucht nen Z11, die sind auf jeden fall 2 ohm laststabil im Stereo betrieb, macht meiner ja z.b auch mit.


 
Der 3806 entspricht bereits mehr als dem, was in 90% aller Haushalte herum steht. Ein Z11 wäre mir persönlich zu viel, insbesondere zu viel Unnützes, das mitbezahlt werden will. Für den Preis würde ich gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen (Vor/End-Kombi).

Die nächst höhere Leistungsstufe wäre der HK 990. Und wir geschrieben, es muss kein AVR mehr sein, aber zumindest etwas mit Ausstattung.


----------



## Major Blackbird (7. Juli 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich anständige USB - Soundsticks, welche mit PCI Karten mithalten können?


----------



## evosociety (7. Juli 2011)

Major Blackbird schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich anständige USB - Soundsticks, welche mit PCI Karten mithalten können?


 
Nein, bzw. kommt auf die Soundkarte an


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Gut gemeint, aber obwohl ich aus einer Großstadt komme, kannst du die Ausstellungstücke hier im MM und Saturn total vergessen, genauso wie die "Hi-Fi" Shops... was ich da schon alles erlebt habe. Glaubt mir, ihr wüsstet nicht ob ihr weinen oder lachen sollt.


 
Kenn ich... ich hab mich in einem großen Markt "beraten" lassen, als ich nach Standlautsprechern geguckt hab.. der Typ hat immer nur von der Nennbelastung etc gelabert, dann wollte er mir für 200eu Lautsprecher noch einen 700eu Verstärker andrehen...
Als er dann mehrere Modelle vorgeführt hat, hat er immer lauter gedreht.. wollte wohl mit der Lautstärke angeben.... echt schlimm


----------



## evosociety (8. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Kenn ich... ich hab mich in einem großen Markt "beraten" lassen, als ich nach Standlautsprechern geguckt hab.. der Typ hat immer nur von der Nennbelastung etc gelabert, dann wollte er mir für 200eu Lautsprecher noch einen 700eu Verstärker andrehen...
> Als er dann mehrere Modelle vorgeführt hat, hat er immer lauter gedreht.. wollte wohl mit der Lautstärke angeben.... echt schlimm


 
Das ist doch noch garnichts...
Ich hab in 2 Hi-Fi Shops hören dürfen das sich eine Reparatur von meinem Orpheus System nicht mehr lohnt. Und ich es dort ruhig stehen lassen kann. Als Ersatz hat man mir irgendwelche 150€ Kopfhörer angeboten.

Anderer Shop wollte meine Titan 3 in "Zahlung" nehmen, bzw. mir 50% Rabatt auf ein Plastik 5.1 System meiner Wahl geben. Oder das eine Sicken Reparatur mindestens 500€ kostet. 

Hoch professionelles Frequenzweichen "tuning" für Klang aus dem 21. Jahrhundert für schlappe 1000€ mein Gott, ich weiß nicht wo ich anfangen / aufhören soll.

Ich finds schon extrem dreist wie herrlich die Kunden abgezockt werden, wenn der Verkäufer denkt sie haben keine Ahnung. Ich muss zugeben ich hatte bzw. habe auch jetzt noch nicht ohne Ende Ahnung aber eine Abgabe meiner Komponenten kam zum Glück nie in Frage.


----------



## hydro (8. Juli 2011)

Du Hast ein orpheus? O_O


----------



## evosociety (8. Juli 2011)

Jein. Eigentlich meine Mum. Aber ich habe es als dauerhafte leihgabe an mich genommen. Leider hat es einen starken wasserschaden :-/ und mir fehlt das geld für eine reparatur bei sennheiser :/


----------



## sinthor4s (8. Juli 2011)

Wasserschaden am Orpheus T_T ... mein Beileid.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Was kostet die Reperatur bei Sennheiser?


----------



## Sync (8. Juli 2011)

bei sowas nen Wasserschaden.. das tut in der Seele weh ..wie ist das passiert?!

Heute morgen sind meine Klipsch Image S4 angekommen. Gestern Nachmittag bestellt, heute Früh um 9 waren sie da 

Ich bin für den Preis echt begeistert. Habe nichmal 50€ bezahlt. Da sehen meinen alten Sennis keine Sonne. Der Klipsch klingt kein bisschen dumpf. 
Also jeder der In Ears bis 50€ sucht.. KAUFT EUCH DIE KLIPSCH IMAGE S 4 !! ..
was ich nur nicht verstehe. Man bekommt ne schöne Metallbox.. aber nur 3 Paar Aufsätze 
Aber egal.. der größte passt perfekt


----------



## evosociety (8. Juli 2011)

> bei sowas nen Wasserschaden.. das tut in der Seele weh ..wie ist das passiert?!



Ach, bei der Scheidung meiner Eltern hat mein Vater seine Hi-Fi Sammlung mitgenommen und da er in eine relativ kleine Wohnung gezogen ist (Rollstuhlfahrer) hat er viel im Keller eingelagert...  naja dann wohl mehrere Regengüsse und vernachlässigung. Wie das halt so ist.

Ich wusste davon auch bis vor 2 Jahren nichts. Und bis vor einem halben nicht mal annähernd den Wert dieser Schätze. 

Die Vulkan und die Titan 3 hab ich bereits repariert bzw. reparieren lassen. (Bei den Vulkan neue Hochtöner und Basssicken. Bei den Titan 3 eine neue Frequenzweiche und neue Sicken. Alles auf Kulanz von Quadral.)



> Was kostet die Reperatur bei Sennheiser?


Also der Kostenvoranschlag bewegte sich im mittleren 3 stelligen Bereich, aber mir wurde direkt gesagt das man nur vermuten und hoffen kann, das nicht noch mehr betroffen ist. Die Korrosion hat den Verstärker fast zerfressen so wie es aussieht. Aber reparabel ist es. Ersatzteile sind vorhanden und die einmaligen Produkte würde Sennheiser auf Kulanz anbieten.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Oh, ok. Das ist ne menge Geld. Aber zumindest kann man es reparieren. Das ist ja schon mal positiv.


----------



## evosociety (8. Juli 2011)

Leute ich bin im Moment ein bisschen am rippen.... muss es unbedingt Flac sein? 
Meine Platten füllen sich


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juli 2011)

Ob es Flac sein muss kannst du mit dem ABX-Comparator für Foobar2000 herausfinden. Einfach einen Blindtest zwischen einer Flac und einer MP3 des selben Liedes. Dann kannst du ja selbst entscheiden.

Mfg, ice


----------



## evosociety (8. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ob es Flac sein muss kannst du mit dem ABX-Comparator für Foobar2000 herausfinden. Einfach einen Blindtest zwischen einer Flac und einer MP3 des selben Liedes. Dann kannst du ja selbst entscheiden.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Das war jetzt ziemlich pro Flac. Damn.
Naja was solls. Eine weitere Festplatte ist bei Hi-Fi Freunden wohl absolut einer der geringsten Posten.


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juli 2011)

Auf was hast du gehört?
Weil ich merke keinen Unterschied 
Ich sollte es vielleicht mal mit "Beggar On A Beach Of Gold" von Mike & The Mechanics probieren, perfekte Aufnahme.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (8. Juli 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Leute ich bin im Moment ein bisschen am rippen.... muss es unbedingt Flac sein?
> Meine Platten füllen sich


 
Nein.. es kann auch Apple Lossless sein


----------



## evosociety (8. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Auf was hast du gehört?
> Weil ich merke keinen Unterschied
> Ich sollte es vielleicht mal mit "Beggar On A Beach Of Gold" von Mike & The Mechanics probieren, perfekte Aufnahme.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Al Jarreau - Ain't no Sunshine und Dean Martin - Detroit City waren ganz krass 

Ansonsten mal mehr mal weniger, mal garnichts.  Ich spiel da jetzt die ganze Zeit mit rum. Aber wenn ich bei 95% der Lieder auch nur den minimalsten Unterschied höre, soll es halt Flac sein.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Das Thema interessiert mich auch sehr.
Sag mir bitte, wie groß ist so ein 5min Song ca. als Flac. Ist das das beste Format? 
Ich verwend winamp und hab kein foobar2000 für den vergleichstest.


----------



## evosociety (8. Juli 2011)

Mit 30MB pro 5 Minuten kannst du gut rechnen. Das beste Format? Ich weiß nicht, es wird oft gelobt. Angeblich losless. Und ich werf die CD's ja nicht weg.


----------



## hydro (8. Juli 2011)

Also mit 256 oder gar 320kbit mp3 hoerst du definitiv keinen unterschied mehr, ausser du hast einen hoerfehler, dann ist moeglich, aber fuer gesunde menschen ist es nicht moeglich!


----------



## Sync (8. Juli 2011)

ich denke man wird bei anspruchsvoller Musik eher einen Unterschied hören, als bei "normaler" Musik. Bei einer guten Orchester-Aufnahme hat man wohl eher die Chance Unterschiede zwischen 320kb MP3 
und Flac/Apple Lossless zu hören.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Ok, muss ich mal schauen wo ich bei CDex die bit Rate so einstellen kann.
Dann meine CDs neu rippen.


----------



## evosociety (8. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Ok, muss ich mal schauen wo ich bei CDex die bit Rate so einstellen kann.
> Dann meine CDs neu rippen.


 
Nicht dein ernst?
Ich hab mir winamp so eingestellt das er beim reinlegen automatisch rippt und danach auswirft. Aber ich bin kurz davor mir weitere 3 CD Laufwerke einzubauen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Wusste gar nicht das Winamp auch rippen kann.  Muss ich mir mal ansehen wenn ich von der Arbeit zu hause bin.
Habs bis jetzt immer mit CDex gemacht. Naja, das Automatisch Rippen ist glaub ich eh nix für mich, muss die Ordner festlegen wo es hingerippt wird.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Juli 2011)

Es geht nix über EAC...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Kannst du das näher erläutern, Johnny?


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2011)

Kleine Geschichte am Rand:

Mein Bruder hat sich von mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen lasse, da  seine alte Kiste gut sieben Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Naja, für 900€  habe ich das Budget so gequetscht, daß noch ein Dell 2311H mit IPS Panel  drin ist. 
Also ich ruf ich ihn an und verkünde ihm stolz, daß ich auf den Euro im  Budget geblieben, einen sehr schnellen Rechner gebaut und ihm noch einen  spitzen TFt eingeplant habe. Das einzige was er sagte war: "Lass den  TFT weg und bestell mir lieber gute Kopfhörer und eine Soundkarte!" Ganz  ohne mein aktives Zutun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hat er jetzt noch seinen 17" CRT, dafür aber einen AKG K530 und  eine Xonar DG. Dieses Jahr kommt als nächstes ein Vollverstärker und ein  Pärchen Lautsprecher, meint er.


----------



## Caspar (8. Juli 2011)

Trotzdem verpasst er bei dem Monitor etwas... ich hätte dann wohl eher am Prozessor oder der Graka gespart, den was nützt einem die potenteste Rennmaschine, wenn man eh keinen Unterschied erkennt. Offenbar benötiger er auch keinen schnellen PC. Immerhin kann er jetzt mit der Musik zufrieden sein.  

Ps.: Ich habe einen Dell 2709 und kenne den 2311, ohne PVA oder IPS würde bei mir nüscht mehr gehen - die Bildqualität ist gigantisch, gerade das PVA Panel stellt Farben derart genial dar, da verblasst (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) jedes andere Panel. Ausserdem stehe ich total auf das IPS-Glitzern, Farben wirken damit richtig schön frisch. Kann er die Graka noch zurückschicken? Ein guter Monitor lässt sich ebenso geniessen wie ne Anlage und der Dell ist sowas von Preiswert, wäre schade, wenn er nicht mehr auf dem Markt ist. Manchmal gibts den übrigens im Amazon Warehouse für um die 150€.

Kennt jemand die Band "Ma Muse" und weiss, wo ich das Album "All The Way" bekomme? Wundervolle Aufnahmen und die Mädels haben eine gigantische Stimme, dazu Akustik, für mich gibts nix schöneres. *schwärm* Nur wo!?? 
MaMuse «» Music & Lyrics


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2011)

Naja, der TFT ist ja nicht ganz aus der Welt.  Kommt noch.

Bei mir stehen seit heute übrigens die Nubert 681.


----------



## Caspar (9. Juli 2011)

Dolle Wurst, darauf klingts wohl noch bisschen besser, als auf meinen Needles.  Ich freue mich schon aufs Musik hören gegen Ende des Jahres... dann kann ich auch endlich jede Art Musik wieder/mehr geniessen. Bei der Needle fehlts mir besonders untenrum deutlich, obenrum ists dafür deutlich besser als das alte Edifier. Ein guter Kompromiss für den Übergang und mein Bruder wird sich freuen. Er bekommt dann nen Akai 1135 und die Needles. Brüderlein sind nunmal sozial zueinander... du kennst das ja. 

Spätestens wenn er einen grossen Monitor hat, wird ers nicht bereuen. Der Umstieg von Röhre auf TFT ist schon heftig.  Wenn du magst kann ich dir ne Info geben wenn der Monitor das Nächste mal im Angebot ist, ich habe sowas meistens im Auge.


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2011)

Ne, lass mal. Der soll sich lieber erstmal ein eigenes Fahrrad kaufen, damit er mein Winterrrad ab Oktober/Nov. nicht mehr benutzen muss. Das kostet auch gute 800-1000€ und sooo viel Geld hat der auch nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Juli 2011)

EAC ist in sofern das beste Rip-Ptrogramm für die Umwandlung von CD- in das FLAC-Format, als dass es die meisten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet und auch schon ohne Konfiguration ein gutes Ergebnis herauskommt.


----------



## Caspar (9. Juli 2011)

Ouh, jo, das ist wichtiger, ist gesund und frisst keinen Strom. Schön was für die Umwelt machen, Fahrrad fahren "rulez"... 

Edit:
Damit die Frage bei dem ganzen OT nicht untergeht:


Caspar schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Band "Ma Muse" und weiss, wo ich das Album "All The Way" bekomme? Wundervolle Aufnahmen und die Mädels haben eine gigantische Stimme, dazu Akustik, für mich gibts nix schöneres. *schwärm* Nur wo!??
> MaMuse «» Music & Lyrics


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Ouh, jo, das ist wichtiger, ist gesund und frisst keinen Strom. Schön was für die Umwelt machen, Fahrrad fahren "rulez"...


 
/sign


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2011)

So, ich hau mich mal 2-3 Stunden hin und dann gehts noch auf eine Party.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. Juli 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Band "Ma Muse" und weiss, wo ich das Album "All The Way" bekomme? Wundervolle Aufnahmen und die Mädels haben eine gigantische Stimme, dazu Akustik, für mich gibts nix schöneres. *schwärm* Nur wo!??
> MaMuse «» Music & Lyrics


 Nö, kannte ich bis jetzt nicht. Aber danke für den Tipp. Hör grad auf durohr rein.

edit: madz, du gehst um 1:10 2-3h schlafen und nachher noch fort? So jung wär ich auch gern nochmal


----------



## Caspar (9. Juli 2011)

duohr... auch noch nicht gehört bzw darauf geachtet.  Sehr sinnfrei... ^^ Höre dir die Lieder mal auf der Bandseite an, dort sind sie schätzungsweise deutlich besser, bei duohr.de habe ichs gleich gelassen.  Das zweite Album kann man komplett hören. Ich muss morgen mal zu MM gehen, das Album hat einen heftigen "will haben" Faktor. Leider gibts in Deutschland vieles nicht. Gerade gesehen - Josh Vietti gibts inzwischen neu bei Amazon... 

Ich dachte kürzlich auch mal, dass ich aus dem Alter raus bin, dann haben zwei Kollegen mitten in der Woche ne Geburtstags-Party in ner Berghütte gefeiert. 2h Schlaf und dann von 7.30 bis 18Uhr Uni, war sehr ergiebig der Tag. Ich habe ein komplettes Semester Übungen durchgerechnet.  Also wenn man muss geht das alles, probiers mal...


----------



## sipsap (9. Juli 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> EAC ist in sofern das beste Rip-Ptrogramm für die Umwandlung von CD- in das FLAC-Format, als dass es die meisten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet und auch schon ohne Konfiguration ein gutes Ergebnis herauskommt.


 
dBpoweramp ist mMn noch besser. ist allerdings auch keine freeware. dafür gibs eine trial version.

dBpoweramp: CD Ripper & Audio Converter. Secure ripping to mp3, FLAC, m4a, Apple Lossless & WMA


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juli 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> dBpoweramp ist mMn noch besser. ist allerdings auch keine freeware. dafür gibs eine trial version.
> 
> dBpoweramp: CD Ripper & Audio Converter. Secure ripping to mp3, FLAC, m4a, Apple Lossless & WMA


 
Naja, ob besser oder schlechter...die nehmen sich rein qualitativ nix, beide rippen im Secure-Mode mit Accurate-Rip, bieten also eine bitgenaue Kopie der CD auf den Rechner. Für mich liegen die interessanten Unterschiede der beiden Programme in der unterschiedlichen Bedienbarkeit. Während ich EAC für das Rippen kompletter CDs nutze, benutze ich dbPowerAmp sehr sehr gern um mal schnell einzelne Lieder aus dem Totalcommander heraus zu konvertieren, da sich das Programm praktischerweise in das Shell-Kontextmenü einträgt und darüber auch viele Optionen bietet. Macht sich praktisch, wenn man schnell seine Flacs auf den Mp3-Player/USB-Stick schieben will und dabei gleich platzsparend auf Lame VBR-V2 runterkomprimieren möchte


----------



## Dirksen (10. Juli 2011)

Hey Pcgh´ler,
ein Freund von mir wollte sich Boxen für den pc kaufen und wir sind nun bei den Nupro a-10 gelandet.
Die Frage ist, ob es ein Unterschied macht wie die Boxen angeschlossen sind (usb/klinke).
Wenn es keinen Unterschied gibt kann er sich doch die Soka sparen, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. Juli 2011)

Der Unterschied ist Digital (USB) und Analog(Klinke). Wenn man die Wahl hat, sollte man den Digitaleingang wählen und das wäre bei den Nuberts nunmal der USB-Anschluss. 

Eine SoKa kann er sich dann sparen!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Wie meinst du das genau LordMeuchelmord? Also, wenn ne Box beides hat dann besser mit usb anschliessen?
Kann nicht sein das die Soka besseren Sound bietet als der Verstärker der Boxen?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2011)

Ein guter externer DA-Wandler bietet mehr als der USB-Soundchip. Interessanterweise habe ich am USB-Anschluss außerdem leise, pulsierende Störgeräusche. Daher würde ich analog zuspielen, bevorzugt mit einer Essence ST(X), Titanium HD.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antwort nfsgame. Hätt mich gewundert, wenn es anders wäre.


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Boh, ich höre gerade Metallicas "Master of Puppets" in Flac über die 681er. Nochmal geiler als auf den 381er.  James Hetfield singt in meinem Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen über meine mb quart 850s 

Hast du ne Essence ST(X) ?


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Nein, weil mein ARV digital am Rechner hängt. 


Bei der Introszene von "Need for Speed Shift2" ist mir eben die Gänsehaut über den Rpcken gelaufen. Hammerhart! Leider muss jetzt ein größerer TV her und mein 24" TFT raus, sonst kann ich nicht vom Sofa zocken, alles sieht zu klein aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2011)

Welchen AVR hast du denn, wenn ich fragen darf ?

Ich habe ja auch seit Kurzem am PC eine mehr oder weniger Hifi-Anlage hängen...


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Den Onkyo TX Sr 608. Vielleicht geh ich aber auf einen Stereo Vollverstärker für 1000€. Der Dürfte noch mehr aus den Lautsprechern herausholen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2011)

Dann aber mit einer Soundkarte oder


----------



## hydro (10. Juli 2011)

Warum kauft man sich einen 1000€ Verstärker für 900€ Boxen?


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Naja, das war so als grobes Ziel.  Ich würde aber einige Amsp 1:1 probieren und hören, ob sich die 1000€ lohnen. Oder eben einen älteren High-End Amps gebraucht schiessen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2011)

Ich finde die Diskussion über das 1:1-Verhältnis eig ziemlich unsinnig...

Nehmen wir die Nubert-Boxen für ~900 € -> High-End-Begriff hin oder her, es sind Boxen in der oberen Mittelklasse (man korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege )

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man einen Unterschied zwischen z.B. dem z.B. PMA-710AE und PMA-1510AE von Denon feststellen kann 

Ich würde in jedem Fall zu einem gebrauchten Vollverstärker raten, das hat sich bei mir einfach bewährt (sowas )

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Also ich glaube schon, daß man Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Verstärkern hört.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2011)

Muss man dazu aber nicht ziemlich laut hören oder hört man wirklich Unterschiede bei Zimmerlautstärke ?

Edit : Auch bei deinen Nubis ?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2011)

Na, da haben sich ja zwei gefunden...

dfence, sag du doch mal was dazu , du hast da mehr Erfahrung .


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

> Muss man dazu aber nicht ziemlich laut hören oder hört man wirklich Unterschiede bei Zimmerlautstärke ?
> 
> Edit : Auch bei deinen Nubis ?


Also mit Vollverstärkern habe ich wenig Erfahrung, dafür aber einige KHVs gehört. Zwischen den einzelnen Preisklasse sind teils gravierende Klangunterschiede zu hören. Bessere Detailauflösung etc. Egal bei welcher Lautstärke und egal bei welchen Lautsprecher, solange sie einigermaßen hochwertig sind.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2011)

Meinst du jetzt die einzelnen Kopfhörerverstärker der Vollverstärker oder seperate ? 

Ich meinte ja nur, dass ich selber keine Unterschied gehört habe :

An meinen mb quart 850S (NP 1400,-DM) hatte ich immer einen harman kardon HK6500 (NP 1000,-DM). Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch einen HK6800 (NP 2000,-DM) dran...
Beide auch an die mb quart 980S (NP 3200,-DM) angeschlossen, auch keinen Unterscheid gehört


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Also laut einem Kumpel sind die Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Geräten (Vollverstärker) einer Produktlinie eher gering, zwischen verschiedenen Herstellern aber teils sehr deutlich


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2011)

Das kommt aber eher von der Abstimmung der einzelnen Herstellern... oder ?!

Noch ein Beispiel :

Mein Vater hatte auch immer den HK6500 an seinen 980S...
Vor Kurzem hat er sich endlich den Marantz PM-15S1 gegönnt und ich muss sagen den einzigen Unterschied, den ich gehört habe, war ein Unterschied im Klang-Charakter.
Während der HK6500 knackige Bässe hatte und sehr warm spielte, ist der Marantz eher zurückhaltend in den Bässen und noch wärmer. Na klar sagt mein Vater er klingt besser, weil ihm die Abstimmung besser gefällt


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, mir fehlt eben die Erfahrung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ja auch nur die zwei Beispiele, es kann also sein, dass ich total unrecht habe 

Was ich dir aber wirklich nur ans Herz legen kann, ist in deiner Stadt nach Anzeigen von gebrauchten Hifi-Geräten zu suchen (z.B. bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen) 

Ich würde *niemals* gebrauchte Hifi-Geräte bei eBay kaufen, außer der Verkäufer hat 99,9 % positive Bewertungen und gibt noch Gewährleistung auf das Gerät.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Das kann natürlich damit zu tun haben das nicht jeder Sound gleich wahrnimmt. 
Die einen haben ein besseres Gehör als die anderen. Ich glaub ich würd auch keinen Unterschied hören. Halte nicht allzu viel von meinem Gehör.


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich einen gebrauchten Verstärker kaufe, dann über meinen Hifi Dealer. (studio 45 - Stereo, Heimkino, MultiRoom & HighEnd)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2011)

Guter Junge


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Gestern habe ich bei meinem zweiten Händler (HiFi City Bremen) die Phonak Audeon In Ears gehört. Die Brillianz, Transparenz und weite der Audeon erreichen meine Beyerdynamic DTX 100 niemals. Außerdem gibt es bei Audeon Ohrstücke, die aus einem Oropax ähnlichen Matieral gefertigt sind, sich also nahezu perfekt ans Ohr anpassen.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

Ein Paar Foamies sind bei den PFE112 dabei. 
Für 125€ absolut top meiner Meinung nach.
BTW heißen sie "Audéo" nicht Audeon 
Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na, da haben sich ja zwei gefunden...
> 
> dfence, sag du doch mal was dazu , du hast da mehr Erfahrung .



Öhm besser nich  Sonst endet das wieder in ner Verstärker klang diskussion


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

Besser doch, ich such einen Verstärker und weiß nicht, was sich noch lohnt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein ein Foto der einen 681er. Man beachte den Größenunterschied zwischen der Box und dem V350. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/images/smilies/graemlins/biggrin.gif


----------



## Sync (10. Juli 2011)

Nett, nett .. Neid, neid
boooa das orange und grün


----------



## evosociety (10. Juli 2011)

Schreib doch mal ein review 

(Wunderschöne Wandfarbe )


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Review zu Sound lese ich nicht und werde aufgrund der massiven Subjektivität auch keines schreiben. Wer wissen will, wie die klingen, muss sie schon selbst hören.


----------



## evosociety (10. Juli 2011)

YouTube - ‪Ultimate Sound Test [10000 hz - 1 hz]‬‏

Taugen solche Tests eigentlich was?
Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie weit meine Boxen wirklich runter gehen in den Tiefton Bereich.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Die Qualität der Frequenzen ist mies. Aber sonst kannst es ja damit austesten.
Schräg: YouTube - ‪Non-Newtonian Fluid on a Speaker Cone‬‏


----------



## GW-Player (10. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Review zu Sound lese ich nicht und werde aufgrund der massiven Subjektivität auch keines schreiben. Wer wissen will, wie die klingen, muss sie schon selbst hören.


 Und was ist mit den Punkten, die den Sound nicht betreffen? Verarbeitung z.B.?
Du kannst aber doch auch was zur Abstimmung usw sagen... 
Also ich würd mich über ein Review schon freuen.


----------



## Lee (10. Juli 2011)

Ist die 681 nicht eigentlich nur eine aufgeblasene 381/481? Müsste doch die gleiche Treiberbestückung sein...
Hast du auch einmal, wenn Nubert, eine Nubox 511 oder gar eine Nuline in Erwägung gezogen? Ich würde jedenfalls nicht von einer Box auf fast die gleiche, nur eben in groß wechseln. Wäre mir klanglich zu wenig Unterschied. Wenn dir die Abstimmunger der x81 Serie grundsätzlich gefällt und du nur das beste davon haben wolltest ist es aber natürlich sicherlich ein guter Kauf gewesen.

@GW Player: Die Verarbeitung bei Nubert Boxen ist erstklassig. Nicht ein klitzekleiner Mangel auf meinen 481. Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer bestätigen die meine. Designtechnisch finde ich die silberne Front nur total daneben. Habe die leider auch. War in meiner Euphorie damals zu blöd mir über das Design Gedanken zu machen. Heute, ein paar Jahre später, bereue ich es jedoch. Hätte gerne die mit Nussbaum (oder wie das auch heißt..) und dieser dunkelgrauen Front. 
Mögen muss man auch das brutal große Auftreten der Nuboxen. Die nehmen halt Platz weg und sind im Prinzip nur große schwarze Türme


----------



## GW-Player (10. Juli 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> @GW Player: Die Verarbeitung bei Nubert Boxen ist erstklassig. Nicht ein klitzekleiner Mangel auf meinen 481. Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer bestätigen die meine. Designtechnisch finde ich die silberne Front nur total daneben. Habe die leider auch. War in meiner Euphorie damals zu blöd mir über das Design Gedanken zu machen. Heute, ein paar Jahre später, bereue ich es jedoch. Hätte gerne die mit Nussbaum (oder wie das auch heißt..) und dieser dunkelgrauen Front.
> Mögen muss man auch das brutal große Auftreten der Nuboxen. Die nehmen halt Platz weg und sind im Prinzip nur große schwarze Türme


Ich find diese silberne Front irgendwie sehr schick. Mir gefallen die Nuboxen wirklich sehr. Wie sind die Nuboxen denn in der Regel abgestimmt? Wirklich immer sehr neutral oder gibts auch mal Ausreißer?


----------



## Lee (10. Juli 2011)

Nubert ist durch die gesamte Produktpalette eher neutral abgestimmt. Mal mehr, mal weniger, aber kräftiges Sounding wirst du nicht finden. Die x81 Serie spielt gegenüber der x11 Serie wohl leicht dumpfer und im Bass zurückhaltender. Wobei ich hier noch sagen muss, dass die x81 zwar richtig viel Bass können, aber auch nur wenn das Quellmaterial es hergibt. Sonst spielen sie eigentlich recht ausgeglichen. 
Ich selbst habe außer meiner 481 allerdings noch kein anderes Modell der Nubox Serie hören können. Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf viele verschiedene größtenteils übereinstimmende Usermeinungen aus verschiedenen Foren.
Ich selbst habe ja schon länger ein Auge auf die 511. In meinem jetzigen Zimmer kann ich aber noch nicht einmal meine 481 voll ausspielen. Daher lohnen sich für mich andere Boxen leider nicht.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

Hab ich erwähnt dass ich für ~100€ einen Pioneer A-656 MK II gekauft habe?
Ich freu mich drauf
Im Hochsommer werd ich aber wohl einen Zweitamp nutzen müssen. 2x 120W Class-A   AFAIK

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

> Ist die 681 nicht eigentlich nur eine aufgeblasene 381/481? Müsste doch die gleiche Treiberbestückung sein...
> Hast du auch einmal, wenn Nubert, eine Nubox 511 oder gar eine Nuline in  Erwägung gezogen? Ich würde jedenfalls nicht von einer Box auf fast die  gleiche, nur eben in groß wechseln. Wäre mir klanglich zu wenig  Unterschied. Wenn dir die Abstimmunger der x81 Serie grundsätzlich  gefällt und du nur das beste davon haben wolltest ist es aber natürlich  sicherlich ein guter Kauf gewesen.


Ich hatte ja die 381 und bilde mit in einem 1:1 Vergleich ein, daß die 681er noch mehr Details darstellt und luftiger klingt. Hauptgrund war, daß ich die beste aus der Nubox Serie wollte und auf jeden Fall Standlautsprecher, da ich die Stereobreite so fast verdopple und endlich ein gleichschenkeliges Dreieck habe.

Wahrscheinlich ist die 681er aber nur ein Zwischenschritt zur Nuvero 10. Die spielt nämlich noch tiefer runter, ist kompakter, hat die besseren Chassis und das ansprechendere Design.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2011)

Hast du denn schonmal was anderes als die Schwaben gehört?


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber leider nicht in diesem Raum.   Kef, Wharfedale und Klipsch.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2011)

Und wie kommst du dann auf die Idee, dass Nuberts für dich die beste Wahl sind?


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Den Klang mag ich, weil er meinem AKG K601 sehr ähnlich ist, den ich durch weitreichendes Vergleichshören gefunden habe.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2011)

Ah ja und daher meinst du jetzt auch jedem AKG empfehlen zu müssen ?


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

Und du überträgst die Konkurrenz der AKG auf Lautsprecher?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (10. Juli 2011)

Jeder wie er möchte..


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn man eine bestimmte Abstimmung mag, ist es doch egal, ob diese von einem Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer kommt. Da die AKg den Nuberts nun einmal sehr ähnlich sind, liegt es doch nahe, eben diese zu kaufen.



> Ah ja und daher meinst du jetzt auch jedem AKG empfehlen zu müssen ?


Ich sage doch immer, das die Leute probehören sollen. Allerdings sehe ich den K530 im Bereich um 50€ als Geheimwaffe neben dem Creative Aurvana.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2011)

Ja, dann schließ aber nicht darauf, dass jeder den selben Geschmack hat und aus deiner Sicht jeder AKG mag...
Ist ja so als wirst du von denen bezahlt...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Madz bekommt pro AKG Empfehlung 50 cent. Sobald jemand einen kauft 10 Euro


----------



## Madz (10. Juli 2011)

Und einmal im Jahr werd ich wie die Ergo Versicherungsvertreter zur Incentive Party in die Gellert Therme eingeladen.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

Dann hätte er aber Nubert Nuveros und nicht die Nuboxen gekauft 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (10. Juli 2011)

Vll arbeitet er bei AKG


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2011)

Dann wäre es Werbung und es müssten ne Meeeeenge Strafpunkte nachgeholt werden .


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Da es auch ein wenig um Sound (eher Geräusch) geht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/163946-luft-rundum-sorglos-paket.html#post3190608
Vielleicht mögt ihr mal über Frage h) drüber sehen. Was ihr dazu sagt.


----------



## Caspar (10. Juli 2011)

Am effektivsten ist diese Kombination: Bitumenmatte mit Filzüberzug (Gibts im Baumarkt / Internet und kostet nicht die Welt) 

Da gabs mal irgendwo von Bastlern einen Test, ich erinnere mich immerhin noch an das Ergebnis.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Juli 2011)

Von BeQuiet! gibt es auch komplette Dämm-Sets für PC-Gehäuse.

Der Nachteil von Bitumen ist aber das Gewicht. Wenn du deinen Rechner öfters auf LANs o.ä. schleppst, macht sich das bemerkbar...

Ob Akustiknoppenschaummatten auch in einem PC-Gehäuse funktionierern kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, daich sie noch nie in einem so kleinen "Raum" einsetzen musste.


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juli 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
			
		

> Der Nachteil von Bitumen ist aber das Gewicht.


Bitumen arbeitet erst durch das Gewicht. Also würde ich das nicht als Nachteil bezeichnen 

Mfg, ice


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Juli 2011)

Du solltest nicht einfach Teile einer Aussage aus dem Kontext reißen...


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juli 2011)

Wo habe ich das getan? Du hast nichts weiter über Bitumen geschrieben, außer dass das ein Nachteil sein kann durch das Gewicht.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juli 2011)

Schlepp meinen Rechner nirgends hin.
Sind Bitumen nicht dafür da die Vibrationen vom Gehäuse zu dämmen?
Mir ging es nämlich eher darum, die Frequenzen der Lüfter ein wenig zu absorbieren. Hab auch schon das Netz durchsucht, aber nichts dazu gefunden. Also welche Frequenzen so Lüfter haben und was die am besten absorbiert.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Juli 2011)

...ich zitiere mich mal selber...:



> Wenn du deinen Rechner öfters auf LANs o.ä. schleppst, macht sich das bemerkbar...


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juli 2011)

@Borkenkaefer: Naja, ein Lüfter braucht nunmal Öffnungen, an denen er meist direkt sitzt. Und durch genau diese kommen meist die Lüftergeräusche. Also mit 800er Scythe Slipstream  in Verbindung mit Gummientkopplern hatte ich noch nie Probleme. 
@LordMeuchelmord: Ich sehe dein Problem momentan nicht, sorry 

Mfg, ice


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Juli 2011)

Dann gehörst du zu dejenigen, deren PC noch nie das Zimmer verlassen hat, um auf LAN-Partys zu fahren oder an WEs BOOT-Camps mit Kumpels einrichtet.

Wenn du deinen Rechner nämlich regelmässig auf eine der oben gennanten "Veranstaltungen" schleppen müsstest, dann könntest du das Problem sehr gut nachvollziehen...


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juli 2011)

Du glaubst anscheinend eine Ferndiagnose stellen zu können. 
Ich fahre sehr wohl auf LANs. Und ich kann dein Problem auch nachvollziehen. Nur da war absolut nix aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, das möge mir doch bitte jemand bestätigen. 
Denn sag mir bitte einmal was daran falsch war, was ich geschrieben habe. Klar ist das Müll, dass der Kram so schwer ist. Nur er arbeitet eben erst durch seine Masse, indem er durch diese Sachen dämpft, damit diese nicht resonieren/mitschwingen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Juli 2011)

Meine Aussage bezog sich ausschließlich auf das Gesamtgewicht des PCs und nicht auf die physikalischen Eigenschaften. Das hast du zum Thema gemacht...


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juli 2011)

Stimmt. Habe ja auch nie etwas anderes behauptet.

Mfg, ice


----------



## nyso (11. Juli 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezog sich ausschließlich auf das Gesamtgewicht des PCs und nicht auf die physikalischen Eigenschaften. Das hast du zum Thema gemacht...


 
Naja, das gehört in dem Zusammenhang aber zusammen

Wobei ich nicht weiß wieso ihr im Sound-Diskussionsthread über Lanpartys und Bitumen im PC redet


----------



## Caspar (11. Juli 2011)

Weil es dabei um Schwingungen und Dämpfung geht, ganz wichtiges Thema. ^^ Ich habe meinen PC noch nie auf eine LAN geschleppt, er rückt nur mal zum wischen hin und her. Damit ist auch die Verbindung zum schweren Bitumen hergestellt, mir könnte das egal sein und Schwingungen würden effektiv eliminiert werden.

Die Lüfter dürften unterschiedliche Frequenzen erzeugen, einmal können sie das Gehäuse (je nach Drehzahl) zum vibrieren bringen und andererseits können die Lager schleifen. Gegen das Virbieren kann man etwas machen und das Scheifen lässt sich etwas "eindämmen"... aber Problem sind die Öffnungen. Darum am Besten gleich hochwertige Lüfter kaufen. ^^

Ich finds übrigens witzig, dass ihr gerade alle Zusammenhangsprobleme seht.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juli 2011)

Ja, hochwertige Lüfter möcht ich eh kaufen. Das mit den Öffnungen leuchtet mir auch ein.
Vermute halt das wenn ich ne Dämmmatte reinmach, das ein paar Frequenzen verschluckt werden. Ausprobieren möcht ich es auf alle Fälle, kostet ja nicht die Welt.
Die Frage ist nur: Besser Noppenschaumstoff, oder das andere Teil vom Thread. Glaub aber das Noppen besser verschiedene Frequenzen absorbieren können.


----------



## Caspar (11. Juli 2011)

Noppenschaum wirkt je nach Beschaffenheit nur in einem bestimmten Bereich, genau wie Bitumen für sich und Filz für sich. 

Ich habe Bitumen und Filz zusammen empfohlen, weil man damit ein recht breites Spektrum abedeckt, ohne die Kosten explodieren zu lassen. Genaue Infos erhälst du eh nur, wenn du die Schleiffrequenzen messen kannst und das dürfte kaum möglich sein. Du wirst (privat) nie einen Raum so leise bekommen, dass du repräsentative Ergebisse erzielst und es wirken sich ja noch andere Bauteile auf den Geräuschpegel aus. 

Falls es interessiert, so sieht ein absolut reflexionsarmer Raum aus:
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.visaton.de/bilder/forum/forum06/messraum-box.jpg
Im ersten Moment beim Betreten hat das Gehirn Probleme sich auf diese Reflexionsarmut einzustellen und es wird einem schwindelig. (Nicht nur wegen dem Netz. ^^) Gequatsche klingt auch sehr interessant... gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Ansonsten probiere es doch einfach mal aus, schaden kanns nicht.


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Krass wie es da aussieht!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Juli 2011)

Ist der Aufpreis zwischen AKG K701 und K702 von 100 € berechtigt ?
War heute bei Saturn den K701 Probe hören und kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen...


----------



## sinthor4s (11. Juli 2011)

Der K702 ist so weit ich weiß baugleich zum K701, bis auf die Farbe und das austauschbare Kabel.
Dementsprechend dürfte auch kein Klangunterschied vorhanden sein.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2011)

Kennt ihr ein Webradio mit den aktuellen Charts in relativ guter Qualitaet?


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juli 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Der K702 ist so weit ich weiß baugleich zum K701, bis auf die Farbe und das austauschbare Kabel.
> Dementsprechend dürfte auch kein Klangunterschied vorhanden sein.


 Ist beim K601 im Vergleich zu K701 und K702 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auch so. Anderes Kopfband und anders Gehäuse als der K701, das in China gemacht wurde statt in Österreich.

Mfg ice


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Juli 2011)

Okay, dann werde ich mir den K701 kaufen 
Danke


----------



## sinthor4s (11. Juli 2011)

Hast du den KH denn schon mal probegehört? Vor allem der Sitz ist bei KH entscheident und man sollte
200€ nicht vorschnell und überstürzt ausgeben


----------



## b0s (11. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Kennt ihr ein Webradio mit den *aktuellen Charts in relativ guter Qualitaet*?


 
Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?  Da gibts auch nichts mehr zu relativieren 



@ K 701 Ja der Sitz ist sehr wichtig, das war bei meinem Wechsel vom Senni HD 595 zum K701 ein beinahe ebenbürtiges Kriterium zum Klang, der mich die 200 € gerne hat ausgeben lassen. Die Ohrmuscheln finde ich fast perfekt, das Kopfband braucht allerdings ein weilchen bis es bequem wird imho. Hab eher kurze Haare und da drückte es anfangs etwas unangenehm, weil das Leder noch sehr steif war. Hab dann immer mal vorm oder nachm Aufsetzen die kleinen Polsterkammern "massiert" sodass sie etwas geschmeidiger wurden.
Es ist aber wirklich wichtig, dass wie sinthor4s schrieb der Sitz des KHs dir von vorneherein grundsätzlich zusagt und vor allem auf/um den/die Ohren bequem liegt.

Jetz hab ich hier n in guter Verfassung befindlichen zwei Jahre alten >100 € KH für den ich keine Verwendung hab...


----------



## hydro (11. Juli 2011)

Simfy is ne feine sache, zum einfach musik dudeln lassen super!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Juli 2011)

Habe den K701 heute auf dem Kopf gehabt -> PERFEKT !


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juli 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Noppenschaum wirkt je nach Beschaffenheit nur in einem bestimmten Bereich, genau wie Bitumen für sich und Filz für sich.
> 
> Ich habe Bitumen und Filz zusammen empfohlen, weil man damit ein recht breites Spektrum abedeckt, ohne die Kosten explodieren zu lassen. Genaue Infos erhälst du eh nur, wenn du die Schleiffrequenzen messen kannst und das dürfte kaum möglich sein. Du wirst (privat) nie einen Raum so leise bekommen, dass du repräsentative Ergebisse erzielst und es wirken sich ja noch andere Bauteile auf den Geräuschpegel aus.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info, sehr interessant. Der Raum sieht schräg aus 
Ja, ich werds eh einfach ausprobiern. Mit Noppenschau. Irgendwie glaub ich das der am ehesten die Frequenz vom Lüfter absorbiert.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ist beim K601 im Vergleich zu K701 und K702 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auch so. Anderes Kopfband und anders Gehäuse als der K701, das in China gemacht wurde statt in Österreich.
> 
> Mfg ice


 
K601 und K701 unterscheiden sich außerdem im Material des Doughnuts (der Dämmungsring, der vor der Membran liegt). Das Material ist beim K601 etwas dichter wodurch der Hochton etwas an Brillanz verliert gegenüber dem K701.


----------



## sipsap (12. Juli 2011)

da ich grade wieder über den superlux hd681 höre - bestände interesse an einem kleinen review?


----------



## hydro (12. Juli 2011)

Ich denke er ist aufgrund des Preises für einige hier interessant.


----------



## iceman650 (12. Juli 2011)

Ein Paar Sätze sind immer gut, du brauchst ja keinen Roman zu schreiben.

Mfg, ice


----------



## hydro (12. Juli 2011)

Ein vergleich der "kleinen drei" (creative, AKG, Superlux) wäre mal interessant.


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke er ist aufgrund des Preises für einige hier interessant.



Wie viel kostet er denn?


----------



## sipsap (12. Juli 2011)

20-25€ bei Thomann. Gibt zwei Versionen, die leicht anders im Höhenbereich abgestimmt sind.

btw damit wollte ich testen:

Dire Straits - Money For Nothin'
Ludovico Einaudi - Divenire
Metallica - For Whom The Bells Tolls
Modeselektor - Happy Birthday
SoaD - Toxicity
Marteria - Keine isst (XXL-Version)

L4D2
Dead Space

Transformers 2

Anregungen?


----------



## Nocci (12. Juli 2011)

Meine Tastatur bekommt gleich 'nen Wasserschaden, weil ich aus dem sabbern nichmehr rauskomm... 

Endlich is mein DT880 (600 Ohm) eingetroffen und meine Xonar Essence STX darf sich mit den frisch greippten flacs austoben.


Musste mal gesagt sein


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2011)

Nocci schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Tastatur bekommt gleich 'nen Wasserschaden, weil ich aus dem sabbern nichmehr rauskomm...
> 
> Endlich is mein DT880 (600 Ohm) eingetroffen und meine Xonar Essence STX darf sich mit den frisch greippten flacs austoben.
> 
> Musste mal gesagt sein



Da hast du dir ja mal was geleistet
Viel Spaß beim Hören!


----------



## Speed-E (12. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute. Wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber ich habe ein Soundproblem. 

Hab vorhin BC2 gezockt, dann machte es "plopp" im Headset und seitdem habe ich keinen Sound mehr über die X-Fi. 
Onboard sound funzt, Headset auch nur nicht die X-Fi. 
Windows Audio Dienste starten.  
Wenn ich die Lautstärke bis Anschlag drehe habe ich ganz leisen sound, kaum warnehmbar. 
Sind da die Vorverstärker durch oder was meint ihr?

Gruß Speed-E


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2011)

Ich würde erstmal den Slot tauschen und den Treiber neuinstallieren. Du wärst nicht der erste dem es gelingt der X-Fi so neues Leben einzuhauchen.


----------



## iceman650 (12. Juli 2011)

@sipsap: 
"Norah Jones - Seven Years" wäre vielleicht noch etwas und BFBC2 (Kriegsband in den Soundeinstellungen ausgewählt) als Spiel.
Falls du beides hast natürlich nur 

Mfg, ice


----------



## evosociety (12. Juli 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> 20-25€ bei Thomann. Gibt zwei Versionen, die leicht anders im Höhenbereich abgestimmt sind.
> 
> btw damit wollte ich testen:
> 
> ...




The Sagittarian - Vixen

Gibt's kostenlos als Flac auf deren Homepage. Auch interessant fände ich Peter Gabriel - Sky Blue oder John Lee Hooker With Bonnie Raitt - I'm In The Mood.

Alle drei Songs sind relativ "Anspruchsvoll" an die jeweiligen Wiedergabegeräte wie ich finde. 

LG
evo


----------



## sipsap (12. Juli 2011)

bfbc2 habsch. wird also getestet 

norah jones kann ich nicht objektiv beurteilen ... die dame und deren musik sagt mir gelinde gesagt so gar nicht zu 

The Sagittarian - Vixen -> der ist echt gut! wird auch genommen. die anderen habe ich leider nicht. reicht denke ich aber auch an songs.

mfg


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juli 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> ....John Lee Hooker With Bonnie Raitt - I'm In The Mood.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Super Nummer, hör ich grad auf meinem neuen Verstärker, der heute gekommen ist. Leider kann ich nur leise hören. Aber morgen dann.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juli 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> SoaD - Toxicity


 
Das kannst du dir eigentlich sparen, SoaD kann höchstens dazu dienen, aufzuzeigen, wie gut ein Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer clipping verkraftet bis er kaputt geht. SoaD ist kaum besser als das aktuelle Metallica-Album.

@Borkenkaefer:

nur weil wir uns mal drüber unterhalten haben...ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal eine Squier Bullet Strat für 99€ in Arctic White gegönnt.  Die Verarbeitung ist für das Geld eigentlich echt gut, nur die Mechaniken sind wirklich mies, sodass sich die Gitarre nach fast jedem Bending verstimmt. Aber der Hals ist in Ordnung, die Bünde sauber abgerichtet, der Lack hat keine Fehler und die Single Coils klingen vor allem Clean schön glockig und einer Fender Strat schon recht ähnlich. Verzerrt matschen sie aber recht schnell.
Aber da das gute Stück so billig war hab ich mir gedacht, ich könnt ja daran ein bisschen die Gitarrenbau-Kunst erlernen und hab das gute Stück jetzt etwas augemotzt. Ich hab ihr neue Kluson-Mechaniken, ein neues 3-lagiges Pickguard, komplett neue Alufolienabschirmung und einen Graphtec Tusq Sattel gegönnt, neue Saiten selbstverstädnlich auch. In dem Zustand ist die Klampfe echt brauchbar und macht durchaus spaß zu spielen und ist dabei nur unwesentlich schlechter als meine Epiphone Les Paul Standard für die ich 330€ gezahlt hab. Die Squier Bullet Strat hat mich jetzt mit allen Modifikationen insgesamt etwa 170€ gekostet.
Wenn interesse besteht kann ich mal die Tage ein paar Bilder posten.


----------



## sipsap (13. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das kannst du dir eigentlich sparen, SoaD kann höchstens dazu dienen, aufzuzeigen, wie gut ein Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer clipping verkraftet bis er kaputt geht. SoaD ist kaum besser als das aktuelle Metallica-Album.



Hmmm was hartes muss aber her. Spontan hab ich jetzt nur was von Sepultura und Marilyn Manson mit einen DRM von 10 gefunden


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juli 2011)

Dann nimm ein altes Metallica-Album. Die gehen stellenweise hoch bis DR 17.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juli 2011)

@a_fire_inside_1988: Klar mag ich Bilder sehen  Die Pickups austauschen erhöht den Klang auch noch enorm. Hab mir in meine Epiphone vor 1,5 Jahren auch Seymour Duncan Pickups rein gemacht und war erstaunt, welche riesen Klangunterschied das ist. Der große Nachteil bei einer günstigen Gitarre ist halt das Holz. Ein billiger Klangkörper wird immer minderwertig bleiben, egal wieviel du modifizierst. Selbst der beste Pickup kann den vorhandenen Klang nur verstärken und nicht mehr dazu zaubern. Anderseits kannst du aber super Pickups auch in ne andere Gitarre wieder verbauen.


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2011)

​Bl4cKr4iN, wie teuer waren die Einzelteile von dem Ding?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (13. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Bl4cKr4iN, wie teuer waren die Einzelteile von dem Ding?


 
der Bausatz bei Strassaker kostet 450€, darin enthalten is der Treiber + Schrauben, die Bassreflexrohre ne Matte Noppenschaum und der Verstärker DT 300 den ich allerdings weggelassen habe (geht auf anfrage) ansonsten kostet der Bausatz 769€.
Das Holz hab ich beim Holzhandel für 130€ zuschneiden lassen. Fürs Fräsen der vorderen Platte hab dank nem Freund nix gezahlt. Man kommt wenn man das Verstärkermodul nimmt auf etwa 1000€ ohne Finish. Mit meinen Komponenten und Finish lieg ich jetzt bei etwa 1400€. Nen 2. werd ich irgendwann auch noch bauen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juli 2011)

Heute ist mein AKG K701 angekommen 

Sicher muss er eingespielt werden, kann ich da i-was falsch machen ?


----------



## sipsap (13. Juli 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dann nimm ein altes Metallica-Album. Die gehen stellenweise hoch bis DR 17.



wollte doch was hartes 
und metallica steht ja schon auf der liste


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Juli 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Heute ist kein AKG K701 angekommen
> 
> Sicher muss er eingespielt werden, kann ich da i-was falsch machen ?


 nene hör einfach deine Musik die du gut findest, und mach die noch nicht soo ganz laut !
Achja warum hast du keinen bekommen !?


----------



## Sync (13. Juli 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Heute ist kein AKG K701 angekommen
> 
> Sicher muss er eingespielt werden, kann ich da i-was falsch machen ?


 
ja wenn du unter "Einspielen" das meinst : YouTube - ‪Kopfhörer zerstören 1‬‏ 

Nein.. lass einfach deine Musik dudeln.. kannst natürlich schon aufsetzen 

achja.. viel Spaß damit ..auch wenn er nicht gekommen ist xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juli 2011)

Ich habe natürlich *m*einen bekommen 

Danke


----------



## hydro (13. Juli 2011)

@afi
mich würde mal interesse wie sich die Röhrenvorstufe klanglich bemerkbar macht, denn eigentlich wird der Röhrenklang durch die Endstufe und vorallem die Ausgangsübertrager erzeugt?!


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2011)

Och, auch mit ner Röhre inner Vorstufe lässt sich ein gewisses Flair erzeugen .


----------



## PEG96 (13. Juli 2011)

Auch Röhrenfan geworden?
Bei mir kommt irgendwann gegen September ein Kleiner Punkt Mark III ins Haus.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Die Röhre gehört imo nur in Verstärker für Instrumente. Ein Verstärker für die Wiedergabe von bereits aufgenommenen Medien dagegen sollte auch diese wieder geben und nicht am Klang spielen->keine Röhre.

EDIT: Bilder nicht geguckt gehabt. Für *die* Röhrenanwendung .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juli 2011)

Bei einem Gitarrenverstärker kommt es aber vor allem auf die Verzerrung an, sowohl in der Vorstufe als auch in der Endstufe. Für den typischen harten Distortion-Sound ist vor allem die Vorstufenverzerrung verantwortlich, für einen Overdrive-Sound die Endstufenverzerrung. Durch die Röhre in der Vorverstärkung klingt der Vox tatsächlich schon sehr schön warm und hat vor allem eine tolle Dynamik. Mein kleiner Fender Frontman, der ja eine Voll-Transe ist klingt dagegen wie ein Sägebrett und reagiert auch kaum auf Variabilität im Anschlag.
Aber gegen eine Vollröhre ist der Vox VT40+ natürlich trotzdem nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack. Aber als Übungsamp find ich ihn sehr gut, da er eben auch sehr variabel ist und viele Verstärkermoddelings und Effekte bietet, so wird es zu Hause nicht langweilig beim rumklimpern


----------



## hydro (13. Juli 2011)

> Bei mir kommt irgendwann gegen September ein Kleiner Punkt Mark III ins Haus.


Werde wenn ich die Zeit finde und etwas Geld im Beutel hab mit dem Bau eines Vollamps anfangen.



> bereits aufgenommenen Medien dagegen sollte auch diese wieder geben und nicht am Klang spielen->keine Röhre.


Dann sind aber die Nutzer mit HiFi-Boxen hier falsch, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann hat fast jeder Hersteller/Box ein gewisses Sounding.
Ich persönlich höre Musik zum entspannen und Träumen, weniger um jeden Ton so zu hören wie er ist.

Hab mich mit Gitarrenverstärkern noch nicht so beschäftigt, aber scheint ja wirklich einen guten Grund zu haben. Hybrid-Amps im HiFi-Bereich find ich hingegen relativ überflüssig, ebenso wie RIAA-Röhrenvorstufen.


----------



## Lee (13. Juli 2011)

> Dann sind aber die Nutzer mit HiFi-Boxen hier falsch, soweit ich mich  entsinnen kann hat fast jeder Hersteller/Box ein gewisses Sounding.


Nur stell dir mal vor du hättest zusätzlich zu den Boxen noch im Verstärker ein Sounding. Bei Boxen kann man sich ja im Vorfeld das Sounding raussuchen, das man möchte. Wenn man 2 gesoundete Komponenten hat wirds schwer...


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2011)

Ich bezog mich in meiner Erfahrung vor allem auf Mikrofonpreamps. Hinter dem Mic zur Abnahme einer Akustikgitarre macht sich so einer ganz gut. Ein kleines Experiment wert ist auch eine "Röhren-DI" hinter einem Keyboard oder eine Röhre als Preamp fürs Schlagzeug-HiHat bei Abnahme.


----------



## b0s (13. Juli 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> wollte doch was hartes
> und metallica steht ja schon auf der liste


Fürs harte hör ich gerne Metalcore, Deathcore, aber aus Hi-Fi Sicht kannst du das (von der Abmischung) her komplett vergessen. Dynamik ist leider bei den mir bekannten Bands im allgemeinen nahe null, was teils an der Musik an sich liegt, oft aber auf den Alben auch einfach totkomprimiert wird und soweit nachmodelliert, dass da nix lebendiges mehr drin ist, nur noch sterilisierter Sound...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juli 2011)

Das besondere an Röhren ist ja eben ihr Verzerrrungsverhalten, bei HiFi-Verstärkern eigentlich unerwünscht, aber bei Gitarrenverstärkern braucht man die Verzerrung ja, denn die macht ja den typischen E-Gitarren-Klang. Und da eine Röhre mehr harmonische als unharmonische Verzerrungen erzeugt klingt eine Röhrenverzerrung viel angenehmer als eine Transistor-Verzerrung.
Man muss da wirklich klar zwischen HiFi- und Gitarren-Verstärker unterscheiden.


----------



## hydro (13. Juli 2011)

> Man muss da wirklich klar zwischen HiFi- und Gitarren-Verstärker unterscheiden.


Gut die Theorie ist mir bekannt, mir war nur nicht klar, dass es sich bei Gitarren so auswirkt (hab bei Instrumentekunde immer geschlafen  )
Röhrenamps erfüllen aber meistens auch die HiFi-Norm  Finde den Klang im allgemeinen viel angehmer als Transenamps, liegt aber wie gesagt daran das ich Musik hauptsächlich zu entspannung höre. (Schande über mich)



> Wenn man 2 gesoundete Komponenten hat wirds schwer...


Warum? Tonabnehmer am Plattenspieler haben doch auch ein art Sounding.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2011)

Bei Hifi ist finde ich erlaubt was gefällt. Um das zu bestreiten gibt es zu viele verschiedene Geschmäcker. Nur Brüllwürfel müssen nicht sein...


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Juli 2011)

Es kommt auf den Verstärker drauf an, nen Class AB klingt nun wirklich etwas anders als nen Röhre wobei es da auch nochmal abstufungen gibt, aber gute Class A verstärker kommen an ne Röhre schon verdammt nah dran. Am schlechtesten schneiden Class D ab, eigentlich nur richtig zu gebrauchen im Tiefton bereich. Mein Mono Block ist z.b nen Class A nen ungeübtes gehör kann hier nicht unterscheiden zwischen ner Röhre und dem Transitor Verstärker. 
Was aber bei Gitarren Amps und co auch nochmal nen gravierenden teil des klanges beinflusst sind die eingesetzen Lautsprecher, z.b nen 30cm Celestion G-12 der bei vielen Compos zum einsatz kommt ( unter anderem bei Fender ) ist für Bass recht unbrauchbar, aber nen prima "breitbänder" für Rockige Musik. Oder z.b beim Karlson Koppler wird gerne nen 38er JBL K140 eingesezt der eigentlich für E-Bässe und Gitarren gedacht ist, aber durch sein sehr schönen klang ist er als breitbänder in den Karlson Kopplern geparrt mit nem Hochton Horn sehr interessant, was mitunter an der Metallkalotte liegt, als Subwoofer in nem BR gehäuse aber komplett unbrauchbar unter anderem eben auch wegen der Metallkalotte, besonders bei elektrischer musik sehr nervend.

Hier mal 2 Karlson Koppler, Links mit JBL K140 für Git und Bass Combos, und rechts ein "normaler" K140 für PA Bässe, erkennbar dadran das er keine Metallkalotte hat.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juli 2011)

Welche Kopfhörerverstärker für den AKG K701 könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?

Ich habe gemerkt, dass ich den Verstärker ganz schön aufdrehen muss, um ne gute Lautstärke aus dem Kopfhörer zu bekommen...


----------



## hydro (13. Juli 2011)

Monobloecke in class a? Wie war das theoretischer wirkungsgrad 6,25%? was sagt die stromrechnung, oder haben die nur 20W?

Kommt auf den preisbereich an, im hifi forum steht/stand bis vor kurzem ein shiiit valhalla fuer 200€ glaube. Ansonsten soll die essence einen guten khv haben. Mit selbstbau kann man auch viel machen, mit geringem aufwand.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juli 2011)

Klar, hat die Essence einen guten KHV...
Mir gefällt aber i-wie die Abstimmung nicht so...

Deshalb habe ich auch den K701 an meinem hk 6500 dran und den dann an die essence, weil ich die abstimmung einfach viel besser finde.

Kann ich den Kopfhörerverstärker denn als "External Processor" einschleifen ?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2011)

Nein, der KHV kommt an den Tape-Out.

Und der KHV der Essence spielt an und für sich recht neutral. Wenns dir nicht gefällt hast du den falschen Hörer...

Der Ausgang am Verstärker wird in diesem Fall per Spannungsteiler von den Endstufen abgegriffen. Der Frequenzgang hat dadurch alles außer Neutralität.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juli 2011)

Verstehe ich nicht, ein KHV verbessert doch die Qualität der Wiedergabe


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2011)

Dann lies es noch einmal und verstehe das ich geschrieben habe, dass in deinem Verstärker gerade kein KHV drinn ist und das Ziel gerade eine neutrale Wiedergabe ist, was die Essence STX auch tut. Wenn dir der Hörer daran also nicht gefällt HAST DU DEN FALSCHEN KH!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Juli 2011)

Ok, habs verstanden, tut mir leid 

Trotzdem höre ich ja auch CDs und da ist dann keine Essence mehr...


----------



## PEG96 (13. Juli 2011)

Dann schau mal bei Jan Meier, Creek, Lake People und Little dot vorbei, vorallem bei letzteren gibt es Preis leistungs Hits. 
Schau dich dazu mal im HiFi Forum um. Dort findest du eine Menge Threads.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Juli 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Monobloecke in class a? Wie war das theoretischer wirkungsgrad 6,25%? was sagt die stromrechnung, oder haben die nur 20W?
> 
> Kommt auf den preisbereich an, im hifi forum steht/stand bis vor kurzem ein shiiit valhalla fuer 200€ glaube. Ansonsten soll die essence einen guten khv haben. Mit selbstbau kann man auch viel machen, mit geringem aufwand.


 
Nene der hat gewisse keine 20watt, ich sag mal so, wenn ich meine Anlage in der falschen reihenfolge anschalte kommts durchaus vor das es die sicherung mal rausdonnert, 
Aber es kommt ja nun auch auf die Bauweise vom Class A an, Eintakt oder Gegentakt, eintakter haben bis zu 25% und gegentakt 50%, wobei eintakter eher wie ne Röhre klingen als gegentakter. Ich hab z.b ne Eintakter was die verbrät will ich nicht wissen, rauskommen tut genug, habs nie geschaft selbst bei Partys den Amp mehr als 1/4 aufzudrehen  Ich nutz die auch nicht immer, hängen ja nur meine Subwoofer dran, also eher mal zu besonderen momenten wenn ich meine bass exzesse hab, oder mal nen Film anschau. Was Stromrechnung angeht, da darf ich mittlerweile nicht mehr drauf schauen, muss nur drauf achten das ich am ende vom Jahr nen Defibrilator hab wenn die abschlagsrechnung kommt


----------



## stahlschnabel (13. Juli 2011)

würde zum probehören aktuell die cd piece by piece von katie melua empfehlen. gnadenlos gut aufgenommen. 
ausserdem würde ich noch electric ladyland von jimmi hören  da gibts auch einige highlights drauf. 
aber es muss eigentlich jede cd so klingen wie  live im studio, dass ist es was eine gute anlage ausmacht, erst wenn jeder schlag, auf beispielsweise die snares, anders klingt und man bei geschlossenen augen sieht, wo die musiker im studio gestanden haben, fängt es an, spass zu machen. 
das geht übrigens auch mit 2 lautsprechern ohne surround


----------



## iceman650 (13. Juli 2011)

stahlschnabel schrieb:
			
		

> das geht übrigens auch mit 2 lautsprechern ohne surround


Stimmt.
Heute wieder gesehen bei meinem Händler, bei dem ich KEF Q300 und KEF XQ10 gehört habe.
Dann nächste Woche eventuell nach Frankfurt und in den Taunus. Andere Lautsprecher anhören 

Mfg, ice


----------



## stahlschnabel (13. Juli 2011)

in der preisklasse kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber top dass du ne 2wege box ausgewählt hast. lieber weniger und dafür mehr qualität. habe selbst auch ein pärchen 2wege monitore.

nimmst du amp und quelle mit zum hörtermin? 
wenn du zufrieden bist und die richtige kombi gefunden hast, dann lass dir, wenn du die muse hast, noch 2-3 verschiedene kabel an dieser kombi vorführen. leider gehts da dann schnell ins geld, aber vielleicht gibts auch eins für wenig, wo du sagst, das ist es wert. habe selbst erst vor kurzem diese erfahrung gemacht und musste wirklich staunen.  du wirst dann entweder sagen dass ich spinn oder zustimmen, mehr kann nicht passieren 

viel spass beim hören


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2011)

stahlschnabel schrieb:


> das geht übrigens auch mit 2 lautsprechern ohne surround


 
Ist traurig für alle Lautsprecher und Aufnahmen die das "Mittendrinngefühl" nicht vermitteln können...


----------



## Sync (13. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist traurig für alle Lautsprecher und Aufnahmen die das "Mittendrinngefühl" nicht vermitteln können...


 
also sowas? 
EDNET 2.0 SPEAKER IMPULSE U-80: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## stahlschnabel (13. Juli 2011)

wofür wohl die 80 steht? vielleicht die maximale zeit in minuten, bis sie in den müll wandern


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juli 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Welche Kopfhörerverstärker für den AKG K701 könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?
> 
> Ich habe gemerkt, dass ich den Verstärker ganz schön aufdrehen muss, um ne gute Lautstärke aus dem Kopfhörer zu bekommen...


Du kannst bei der Essence den KHV an deinen KH anpassen. Dann musst du nicht so viel aufdrehen. Falls du das nicht schon getan hast.

@dfence Danke für die Stereoverstärker empfehlen. Ist gestern angekommen und klingt super!



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ....Mein kleiner Fender Frontman, der ja eine Voll-Transe ist klingt dagegen wie ein Sägebrett und reagiert auch kaum auf Variabilität im Anschlag.
> Aber gegen eine Vollröhre ist der Vox VT40+ natürlich trotzdem nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack. .....


Da hast voll recht. Seit mein AC30 kaputt ist, spiel ich gelegentlich auf meinem alten Transistorbilligstamp. Echt garstig der Ton und null Dynamik.
Aber einen berühmten und geilen Gitarrentransistoramp gibt es: Roland Jazz Chorus. Irgendwann nehm ich den mal in meine Sammlung auf 



stahlschnabel schrieb:


> ...
> ausserdem würde ich noch electric ladyland von jimmi hören  da gibts auch einige highlights drauf.
> ...


Ein genialer Klassiker.


----------



## Sync (13. Juli 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Welche Kopfhörerverstärker für den AKG K701 könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?
> 
> Ich habe gemerkt, dass ich den Verstärker ganz schön aufdrehen muss, um ne gute Lautstärke aus dem Kopfhörer zu bekommen...


 
einfach da einstellen:


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2011)

stahlschnabel schrieb:


> wofür wohl die 80 steht? vielleicht die maximale zeit in minuten, bis sie in den müll wandern


 
Eher Millisekunden ...


----------



## stahlschnabel (13. Juli 2011)

yo, hihi .. und der versand kostet doppelt so viel    ok, aber jetzt schluss damit


----------



## Sync (14. Juli 2011)

So bin erstmal für ne Woche weg  Urrrrlaaaaaauuub
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> So bin erstmal für ne Woche weg  Urrrrlaaaaaauuub
> Viel Spaß euch!



Dir viel Spaß im Urlaub!
Erhohl dich gut!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (14. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> So bin erstmal für ne Woche weg  Urrrrlaaaaaauuub
> Viel Spaß euch!


 Viel Spass und vergiß die Musik nicht


----------



## nyso (14. Juli 2011)

Grad was entdeckt, für den einen oder anderen vielleicht interessant:*** Xonar U3 USB audio device - The Tech Report - Page 1[/url]


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wusste doch das ich das Teil schonmal gesehen hab...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (14. Juli 2011)

Für nen Laptop nicht uninteressant das Teil.


> "As you can see, the notebook's frequency response is about as erratic as Charlie Sheen's recent behavior"


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Juli 2011)

Ist die Xonar U1 eigentlich besser als die U3 ?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2011)

Wird sich zeigen .


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Juli 2011)

testen, testen ......   ^^


----------



## sipsap (14. Juli 2011)

@nfs

weiß du zufällig genaueres wann die essence one kommen soll?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2011)

Nein, abe rich kann ja mal nett fragen .


----------



## b0s (15. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn die Essence one ??


----------



## sipsap (15. Juli 2011)

Ne externe soka. Such mal auf der Main, da gib's einen schönen Artikel von nfs.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> @nfs
> 
> weiß du zufällig genaueres wann die essence one kommen soll?


 


			
				Asus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Die Essence One wird voraussichtlich Mitte August verfügbar sein.



Mal schauen .


----------



## david430 (16. Juli 2011)

servus, ich möchte mal etwas wegen clipping fragen. das findet ja statt, wenn die leistung des verstärkers nicht hoch genug ist, um die boxen zu versorgen. müsste man das nicht eigentlich an einem enormen wärmeausstoß des verstärkers merken?


----------



## hydro (16. Juli 2011)

> wenn die leistung des verstärkers nicht hoch genug ist, um die boxen zu versorgen


Es findet statt wenn die Endstufe an ihre Leistungsgrenze gebracht wird, bzw. wenn die Vorstufe mit einem zu starken Eingangssignal angesteuert wird.
600W Boxen können aber durchaus ausreichend laut von einer 25W Endstufe betrieben werden. 
Clipping erkennt man aber nicht an der Wärmeentwicklung der Endstufe, die liegt viel mehr am Wirkungsgrad, am Kühlkonzept und der Leistung der Endstufe. Also eine 25W Class AB Endstufe die clippt ist definitiv kälter als eine 500W Class A Endstufe die nicht clippt.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> servus, ich möchte mal etwas wegen clipping fragen. das findet ja statt, wenn die leistung des verstärkers nicht hoch genug ist, um die boxen zu versorgen. müsste man das nicht eigentlich an einem enormen wärmeausstoß des verstärkers merken?


 
Fallsch Clipping findet statt wenn der Verstärker in die Sättigung geht, das passiert meist ab 3/4 seiner leistung, wenn man dann noch an die grenzen geht dann kann das Clipping so dermassend gravierend sein das die Boxen gekillt werden. 

Und nein am Wärmeaustoss lässt sich das nicht feststellen, falls dein Amp extrem heiß wird, kann das auf ne falsche Impendanz zurückzuführen sein, oder das die Boxen ab ner gewissen leistung und nem gewissen frequenzgang tief in den Impendanz keller gehen, wie es z.b bei den Infinitiy Kappa ist, ab ner gewissen lautstärke in nem gewissen frequenzspektrum gehen die Lautsprecher runter auf teilweise 1.6 ohm

@Hydro kommt stark auf den Wirkungsgrad an, so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.


----------



## hydro (16. Juli 2011)

Meinst du das mit der Lautsärke oder dem Wirkungsgrad? Was Lautstärke angeht hast du recht, allerdings gibt es nichtmehr viele Boxen im mittleren Preissegment mit einem Wirkungsgrad unter 84dB.



> nem gewissen frequenzspektrum gehen die Lautsprecher runter auf teilweise 1.6 ohm


Brauch man aber auch einen Amp der das mitmacht


----------



## Bier (16. Juli 2011)

*@dfence:* Du sagtest, dass es an der Impendanz liegen kann, wenn der Verstärker heiß wird. Mein Yamaha RX-V 767 wird schon extrem heiß teilweise (hab ich aber glaub ich schonmal hier erzählt). Nach ner Stunde laut Musik hören, kann ich die obere Abdeckung nicht länger als 2-3 Sekunden anfassen. Hab ihn auf 6 Ohm eingestellt. Kann irgendwas kaputt gehen, wenn ich ihn mal testweise auf 8 Ohm stelle und mal ne Stunde schön aufdrehe? LS sind 2 Canton GLE 490.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2011)

@Hydro ich meinte wirkungsgrad der Lautsprecher und die abhängig davon die Lautstärke,   heutzutage ist es eben gang und gebe nen niedrigen Wirkungsgrad zu machen, dafür aber ne möglichst hohe belastbarkeit, das ist teilweise auch Marketing weil immer noch viel zu viel leute denken, mehr Watt = Besser.  Daher ist aber auch heutzutage die gefahr von Clipping auch höher als damals, selbst 90db/1W/1M ist ein schlechter wirkungsgrad. 

Und joar bei den Infinitys sollte man definitiv nen Amp nehmen der Laststabil ist im niedrigen ohm bereich, mit meinen Kappa CS1 hab ich schon 2 Amps aufm Gewissen *lach* aber nen guter Amp macht das mit, selbst mein AVR hat damit keine probleme, und hier kommen wir  gleich mal zu bier also nicht zum getränk sonderm zum user 

@Bier jop in der regel liegts an der Impendanz wenn das ding bullig heiß wird, allerdings sollte dein Yami nen überhitzungsschutz haben, naja nach Laut musikhören ist ja normal das es warm wird, 6 ohm ist schon die richtige einstellung, da dürfen die Frontboxen auf 4ohm runtergehen, was deinen Canton entspricht. 

Das mit 8 ohm einstellen würd ich lassen, das würde alles nur verschlimmern, bzw würd der ab ner gewissen lautstärke einfach in die schutzschaltung gehen. 

ISt aber natürlich auch noch so ne sache, jeder empfindet Wärme anders, manche würden bei 50°c schon sagen das ding is kochend heiß andere erst bei 60°c


----------



## Bier (16. Juli 2011)

Okay wenn das so ist lass ich das.
In der Anleitung steht auch, dass die FrontLS auf 4 Ohm laufen, wenn man 6 Ohm einstellt.
Aber wenn es ''nur'' 50-60 Grad sind, kann es ja nicht so schlimm sein. Ich hatte halt nur ein bisschen Angst um die Plastikteile, nicht das die noch schmilzen oder so


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2011)

Da brauchst aber schon über 100°c also wenn du ne 3-4sekunden deine hand auf 100°c warmes metal halten kannst ohne ne Brandblase zu bekommen bist du nen wundermensch, wenn ich das noch richtig in errinerung hab reichen ab 50°C 3-4 sekunden um verbrennungen hervorzurufen, ab 70°C nen sekundenbruchteil. Und bevor man sich ne verbrennung zufügt zuckst du ja aus reflex schon zurück, also schätze ich mal das dein Amp wohl eher zwischen 40-50°C warm wird, was aber noch im grünen bereich sein sollte.


----------



## Bier (16. Juli 2011)

Okay es ist ja nicht der AMP selber, sondern nur die Abdeckung, aber wenn die nur so 40-50 Grad heiß wird, kann es im inneren wo die Plastikteile sind ja auch nicht soo viel wärmer sein. Naja beruhigt mich auch jeden Fall schonmal. Danke


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2011)

Ja da solltest dir keine sorgen machen, so heiß wird meine kiste auch wenn die mal richtig arbeiten muss, und mein Monoblock könntest als Heizung nutzen wenn der mal bisl powert, mal ganz zu schweigen von der Hitzeentwicklung meiner Neodym woofer, die werden schon ziemlich arg warm am Magnet nach ner stunde


----------



## Bier (16. Juli 2011)

Das merk ich aber auch mit der Heizung. Wenn PC und Anlage mal n paar Stunden laufen, wirds in meinem Zimmer schon ein bisschen Wärmer Oder ich bilde mir das nur ein


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2011)

Dann muss dein zimmer sehr gut isoliert sein und sehr klein sein


----------



## Bier (16. Juli 2011)

20m². Nur ist halt so, dass mein Zimmer danach immer wärmer als die anderen ist


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2011)

*g* naja ein paar grad könnten es schon sein, aber nicht so das man damit wirklich heizen könnte


----------



## Bier (16. Juli 2011)

Nene das meinte ich auch nicht


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich brauch Holz, ich brauch gscheites Werkzeug und vorallem Zeit, irgendwie will ich endlich mal neue Boxen, so langsam geht mir die Optik von meinen doch sehr aufn Senkel und ich will endlich mal die guten Lautsprecher verbauen die ich noch rumliegen hab


----------



## Bier (16. Juli 2011)

Was hast du denn noch so schönes rumliegen?
Achja ich hör mir grad deinen Psy Kicks Mix an. Läuft wohl


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2011)

unzählig viel *g* die Infinitys ( ok da brauch ich neue Emit Tweeter ) 

Aber eigentlich will ich meine Visaton aufpimpen mit nen paar Hochtönern die ich noch hab, die EL T35 

und nen schönes gehäuse für meine greencones.

Sowas z.b http://www.valviac.com/w3/img/audio-laObertura2.jpg

jo beim psy mix wie gesagt is nich perfekt könnt vieles besser sein


----------



## CSOger (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo !
Mal ne Frage...
In der PC Games Hardware (07 2011) wurden auf Seite 96,Soundsysteme getestet.
Mich interessiert welche Interpreten und Alben bzw. Songs in den verschiedenen Kategorien zum Testen benutzt wurden.

Rock,Pop,Alternative...zbs.
Hat einer da ne Info?

Grüße
CSO


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (16. Juli 2011)

hab mal ne frage, wenn ich meinen Sub verstärker anhab und ich das licht ausschalte hör ich knacken im Sub, wie kann ich das Problem beseitigen? kann das knacken den Sub beschädigen? EDIT: ne andere Steckdose is leider nich möglich da alle belegt sind


----------



## Bier (16. Juli 2011)

CSO schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Mal ne Frage...
> In der PC Games Hardware (07 2011) wurden auf Seite 96,Soundsysteme getestet.
> Mich interessiert welche Interpreten und Alben bzw. Songs in den verschiedenen Kategorien zum Testen benutzt wurden.
> ...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/139688-so-testet-pc-games-hardware-soundequipment.html


----------



## CSOger (16. Juli 2011)

Danke schön !!!


----------



## HAWX (16. Juli 2011)

Mir ist gerade eine Idee gekommen.
Ist es sinnvoll meinen Nahfeldern noch einen Subwoofer zur Seite zustellen?
Beispielsweise diesen:

http://www.thomann.de/de/esi_sw10k_experience.htm

Ich könnte die Monitore dann ja höhere Frequenzen spielen lassen und der Sub würde die tiefen übernehmen.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2011)

Schon interessant wie sehr auf angepinnte Threads geachtet wird..........


----------



## HAWX (16. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Schon interessant wie sehr auf angepinnte Threads geachtet wird..........



Hab ich alle gelesen, ist aber eine Weile her. Ich les nochmal...

Edit: Hat mir nicht geholfen...


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2011)

Nee, war auf den Kandidaten bezogen, der nach den Testsongs gefragt hatte, sorry . Das nächste mal setze ich nen Quote.


----------



## CSOger (16. Juli 2011)

Noch realtiv neu hier im Forum...da kann sowas ja mal passieren.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2011)

Gerade dafür sind die angepinnten Threads gedacht...


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2011)

nfs, es kann ja nicht jeder so Forenerfahren sein wie wir

Passiert halt, und ein Forum ist zum Fragen und geholfen werden da


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2011)

Da es im Autoteil keinen Interessiert auch mal hier die Frage:
Jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Adaptern für den CD-Wechsler Anschluss?
DMC USB SD AUX MP3 Interface ALPINE M-Bus Radios | eBay
Sind die günstigen Varianten in Ordnung? So ein Gateway 300 kostet mal eben 200€ und ausser einem Pinadapter, den ich noch selbst hin bekommen sollte, sehe ich darin keinen Vorteil(IPod habe und will ich nicht).


----------



## Borkenkaefer (17. Juli 2011)

Erfahrung hab ich keine damit. Schätz aber das es die "günstigere" Variante auch tut. Das Gateway300 wirbt mit einem tollen Sound aufgrund der Komponenten.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist gerade eine Idee gekommen.
> Ist es sinnvoll meinen Nahfeldern noch einen Subwoofer zur Seite zustellen?
> Beispielsweise diesen:
> 
> ...



Was meint ihr?


----------



## sipsap (17. Juli 2011)

fehlt dir den tiefgang? hörst du musik die auf nen sub angewiesen ist?


----------



## HAWX (17. Juli 2011)

sipsap schrieb:
			
		

> fehlt dir den tiefgang? hörst du musik die auf nen sub angewiesen ist?



Mir fehlt der Sub eigentlich nicht, aber ich dachte ich kann insgesamt den Sound verbessern, wenn der Sub den Tiefton-Bereich übernimmt und ich den Tief/Mitteltöner(per Drehregler) höhere Frequenzen spielen lasse. Dadurch müssten ja insgesamt Tief- und Mitteltonbereich profitieren?!

Die Frage ist nur, ob es sich lohnt.
Ich würde die Investition eh erst tätigen, wenn ich mal wieder etwas Geld über habe


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2011)

habe dann wieder mal ne frage.^^ also das mit der wärme und dem clipping habt ihr mir ja beantwortet. wobei das bei mir ja nicht auftreten sollte. war rein hypothetisch. habe ja 2 magnat quantum 557 und ne yamaha rx-v467...

zu meiner neuen frage. wie ihr ja sicher wisst, wird dts hd master audio nur via hdmi übertragen. ich werde mir bald en blu ray laufwerk für den pc holen. nur habe ich folgendes problem. wie bekomme ich den unkomprimierten sound vom pc zum receiver. meine gtx 460 hat keinen hdmi anschluss, wie ich meine. dafür hat aber mein mainboard nen hdmi anschluss. habe ein sockel 1155 system. sandy bridge hat ja ne integrierte grafikeinheit, die ich deaktiviert habe. wenn ich jetzt ein hdmi kabel von dem mainboard zum receiver verlege, ist es da möglich, dann bei dem mainboard nur den sound vom realtek chip durchzuschleusen, und dann kein bild durch das hdmi kabel zu senden? bild soll nämlich die gtx460 übernehmen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2011)

Kauf dir für nen Euro nen Adapter von DVI auf HDMI, normal ist der sogar dabei bei der Graka.


----------



## hydro (17. Juli 2011)

Dvi uebertraegt ton? und hat die gtx460 ueberhaupt eine soundeinheit?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Mir fehlt der Sub eigentlich nicht, aber ich dachte ich kann insgesamt den Sound verbessern, wenn der Sub den Tiefton-Bereich übernimmt und ich den Tief/Mitteltöner(per Drehregler) höhere Frequenzen spielen lasse. Dadurch müssten ja insgesamt Tief- und Mitteltonbereich profitieren?!
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, ob es sich lohnt.
> Ich würde die Investition eh erst tätigen, wenn ich mal wieder etwas Geld über habe


 
Durch einen Subwoofer würdest du wahrscheinlich mehr Tiefgang und einen höheren maximalen Pegel erreichen. Solange die Lautsprecher nicht übersteuern profitiert der Hoch- und Mittelton nicht davon.
Ein Subwoofer bringt aber auch immer ein paar Probleme mit sich. So hat man bei Subwoofern schnell stärker mit Raummoden zu kämpfen und auch die Trennfrequenz muss richtig eingestellt werden können. Auch wird der Subwoofer wahrscheinlich nicht so präzise im Tieftonbereich sein wie deine ESIs.
Also Probieren kannst du es natürlich, hast ja Rückgaberecht wenns absolut nicht passt. Aber ich bin im Allgemeinen kein Freund von Subwoofern.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch einen Subwoofer würdest du wahrscheinlich mehr Tiefgang und einen höheren maximalen Pegel erreichen. Solange die Lautsprecher nicht übersteuern profitiert der Hoch- und Mittelton nicht davon.
> Ein Subwoofer bringt aber auch immer ein paar Probleme mit sich. So hat man bei Subwoofern schnell stärker mit Raummoden zu kämpfen und auch die Trennfrequenz muss richtig eingestellt werden können. Auch wird der Subwoofer wahrscheinlich nicht so präzise im Tieftonbereich sein wie deine ESIs.
> Also Probieren kannst du es natürlich, hast ja Rückgaberecht wenns absolut nicht passt. Aber ich bin im Allgemeinen kein Freund von Subwoofern.



Dann werde ich das Abenteuer doch lassen. Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit meinen ESI's, aber wenn man einmal angefangen hat sich im Soundbereich zu verbessern, leckt man immer mehr Blut. Ich glaub meine nächsten Boxen(1 Jahr sparen) bau ich mir vielleicht sogar selbst, nachdem was Caspar hier alles geschrieben hat. Mal sehen


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Dvi uebertraegt ton? und hat die gtx460 ueberhaupt eine soundeinheit?


 
genau das ist das problem. über dvi kann ja sowieso kein ton übertragen werden... solch ein adapter taugt dann wahrscheinlich nur für die, die einen monitor haben, der kein dvi besitzt, sondern nur hdmi oder was weiß der teufel. die 460 dürfte keine soundeinheit haben, oder doch? und wenn sie das haben sollte, wollte ich sowieso bald wechseln auf ne high endigere^^ karte und die haben definitiv keine hd master audio unterstützung. die will ich aber haben.^^


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2011)

Was meinst du wozu dieses hübsche, niedliche, zierliche Kabel bei den Nvidia-Karten beigelegt wird? Vielleicht um die Grafikkarte mit dem SPDIF-Header zu verbinden? Wer weiß...


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2011)

ja aber spdif bringt mir ja nix.^^ bin ja jetzt auch schon optisch angeschlossen, direkt über das mainboard. das problem von dem optischen ist ja nur, dass dabei kein dts hd master audio übertragen wird... deshalb muss ich auf jedenfall über hdmi gehen... aber erst intern über dvi, um dann auf hdmi zu gehen. dass das klappen soll, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## L.B. (17. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was meinst du wozu dieses hübsche, niedliche, zierliche Kabel bei den Nvidia-Karten beigelegt wird? Vielleicht um die Grafikkarte mit dem SPDIF-Header zu verbinden? Wer weiß...


 
Ich dachte, darüber wird die Karte mit Strom versorgt. 

Wird über HDMI eigentlich das Audiosignal auch ohne dieses Kabel ausgegeben oder benötigt man das nur, falls man das Signal über DVI übertragen möchte, sofern das überhaupt möglich ist?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2011)

Geforce-Karten brauchen das Verbindungskabel um Sound ausgeben zu können .


----------



## david430 (18. Juli 2011)

über dvi kann gar kein sound übertragen werden. und meines wissens gibt es auch mittelklasse geforces, die nen audio controller drauf haben...


----------



## HAWX (18. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:
			
		

> über dvi kann gar kein sound übertragen werden. und meines wissens gibt es auch mittelklasse geforces, die nen audio controller drauf haben...



Ja meine GTX460 kann Sound auch über HDMI "weiterleiten"


----------



## L.B. (18. Juli 2011)

Ok, danke für die Erklärung.  Das lohnt sich wahrscheinlich nur bei HTPCs, die über HDMI an den Fernseher angeschlossen sind und das Audiosignal während Filmwiedergabe an den Fernseher weiterleiten.


----------



## b0s (18. Juli 2011)

Ähm david430, wenn dein sysprofil noch aktuell ist hast du ne EVGA gtx 460 superclocked... und die hat neben 2 DVI Anschlüssen auch ein mini-HDMI. Also wäre alles was du braucht ein mini-HDMI auf HDMI Adapter, der manchmal der GraKa auch beiliegt.


Für den Fall, dass es darüber warum auch immer nicht laufen sollte, kannst du dir die Eigenschaften deines Z68 Chipsatzes zunutze machen indem du Lucid Virtu nutzt:
Du gehst ins BIOS und stellst dort die IGP deines Prozessors an, udn zwar als Initiate Device, dabei schließt du den Receiver ans Mobo an. Unter Windows musst du dann die Intel GPU Treiber installieren, sowie die Lucid Software und dann solltest du über die IGP Bild mit Ton ausgeben können.

Da ich das noch nicht selber gemacht hab, empfehle ich dir eine Anleitung zurate zuziehen, bspw. diese hier: Au-Ja! - Lucids Virtu - Switchable Graphics mit Intels Z68 - 1/4


----------



## david430 (18. Juli 2011)

vielen vielen dank!!!! dann muss ich mir ja gleich ein hdmi kabel bestellen.  das wäre dann gut, beim filme wiedergeben die große grafikkarte nicht zu benutzen. kostet ja alles ressourcen.^^


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2011)

Nur um das mal klar zu stellen:
Seit den 4XXer Karten braucht man auch bei Nvidia kein "niedliches kleines Kabel" mehr. Die können nun auch Digitalsound.


----------



## nyso (18. Juli 2011)

Grad wieder was ganz tolles entdeckt
Gute laute Lautsprecher!!! in Sachsen-Anhalt - Zerbst (Anhalt) | Lautsprecher & Kopfhörer gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## HAWX (18. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Grad wieder was ganz tolles entdeckt
> Gute laute Lautsprecher!!! in Sachsen-Anhalt - Zerbst (Anhalt) | Lautsprecher & Kopfhörer gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen



Leicht durchgerockt


----------



## Caspar (18. Juli 2011)

Schon bei dem Spruch "alle Teller sind austauschbar weil hinten aufschraubbar", würde ich an der Abstimmung der Frequenzweiche aber mehr als nur ein bisschen zweifeln.


----------



## HAWX (18. Juli 2011)

So irgendwie hat mich die "Sound- und Hifi-Sucht" jetzt so richtig gepackt

Nachdem ich mich etwas näher mit dem Selbstbau befasst habe, möchte ich mir in näherer Zukunft ein "Test-Opfer" suchen
Ich hab jetzt einfach mal bei Udo geguckt und mir sind diese aufgefallen:

http://www.acoustic-design-magazin.de/Shop/main_bigware_34.php?bigPfad=43&items_id=74

Das sind einfach die billigsten, die er im Angebot hat.
Die werden bei mir eh nicht wirklich viel laufen und maximal ein altes Küchenradio ersetzen, wenn mein Selbstbau erfolgreich war. Gerade die Frequenzweiche bereitet mir am meisten sorgen. Ich habe noch nie etwas gelötet, deshalb bin ich auf dem Gebiet ein extrem blutiger Anfänger

Was haltet ihr von denen als erstes kleines Projekt? Wie gesagt sie sollen nur als Übung dienen, für ein evtl. größeres Projekt.


----------



## watercooled (18. Juli 2011)

Die Dayton klingen annehmbar, haben aber afaik nen schlechten Wirkungsgrad.

Warum baust du nicht die Viecher?


----------



## HAWX (18. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dayton klingen annehmbar, haben aber afaik nen schlechten Wirkungsgrad.
> 
> Warum baust du nicht die Viecher?



Da finde ich keine so gute Anleitung zu
Gerade beim ersten Selbstbau ist mir die Erfahrung und das Gelingen am wichtigsten.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2011)

Die Viecher sind so ziemlich das best-Dokumentierte DIY-Projekt im Netz. Such mal mit Dr. Google nach der Bau-PDF .


----------



## HAWX (18. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Die Viecher sind so ziemlich das best-Dokumentierte DIY-Projekt im Netz. Such mal mit Dr. Google nach der Bau-PDF .



Von welchen Viechern reden wir jetzt genau? Es gibt da ja mindestens 3 verschiedene


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2011)

Die original Cyburgs-Viecher. Keine Small-Viecher und kein Refresh(-KWH)-Viech .


----------



## HAWX (18. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Die original Cyburgs-Viecher. Keine Small-Viecher und kein Refresh(-KWH)-Viech .



Es gibt auch noch "das Viech" oder so ähnlich. Ich edite hier gleich mal was rein.

Edit:

http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/LS-Box/Berndt_Burghards-Viecher/Viech.htm


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Die sind "für kleine Küchenlautsprecher" aber echt riesig! Darum schlage ich mal noch was als extrem-günstig-Konkurrenz für Udos Kreaktion vor... ein Paar 10Öre oder nen kleinen Bretterhaufen. 
10 re Bausatz im Angebot bei SpectrumAudio-Spezialvertrieb fr Breitbandlautsprecher und mehr
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=267&thread=183

Ansonsten gibts im "großen" Bereich auch noch die "BillichWillich" aus dem DIY Hifi-Forum Rundum-Sorglos Paket Billich-Willich Foren-Box Coax mit Keramik Widerständen - P/L muss bei dem Lautsprecher Bombe sein.
...und die Markstartler: MarkStart Bausatz - Lautsprecher Selbstbau by blue planet acoustic


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind "für kleine Küchenlautsprecher" aber echt riesig! Darum schlage ich mal noch was als extrem-günstig-Konkurrenz für Udos Kreaktion vor... ein Paar 10Öre oder nen kleinen Bretterhaufen.
> 10 re Bausatz im Angebot bei SpectrumAudio-Spezialvertrieb fr Breitbandlautsprecher und mehr
> http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=267&thread=183
> 
> ...



Guck ich mir morgen mal alles gemütlich an. Danke


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Juli 2011)

Ja genau! 

Jetzt fangt mal alle schön mit den Breitbändern an


----------



## watercooled (19. Juli 2011)

Im HiFi-Forum gibt's nen Baubericht, afaik sogar mit PDF


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau!
> 
> Jetzt fangt mal alle schön mit den Breitbändern an



Warum nicht?


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Die sind gut und günstig  Allerdings bastelt er offenbar Aktivsysteme für teilweise Studiokram oder sowas. Dafür benötigt er schnurgerade Frequenzgänge. Breitbänder sind alles Andere als schnurgerade und "klingen" trotzdem toll. Es kommt eben nicht nur auf Messungen an.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Ich werd mir jetzt mal demnächst diese hier bestellen:

10 re Bausatz im Angebot bei SpectrumAudio-Spezialvertrieb fr Breitbandlautsprecher und mehr

Dr.M's "10 re TML", Lautsprecher - HIFI-FORUM

Ich denk mal für den Preis mach ich da nichts verkehrt und zum Üben reichts allemal.
Nur ist da jetzt keine Frequenzweiche dabei wenn ich das richtig sehe?!


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Das siehst du richtig. ^^ 

Für den Preis kannste auch nix falsch machen und ein Übungsprojekt kann nicht schaden.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Das siehst du richtig. ^^
> 
> Für den Preis kannste auch nix falsch machen und ein Übungsprojekt kann nicht schaden.


 
Welche Frequenzweiche sollte ich denn da nehmen, oder wird keine benötigt?


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Es wird keine benötigt.  Ich habe aktuell die Needle Peerless bei mir rumstehen. 30€ das Paar und ebenfalls keine Frequenzweiche. Darum sind die Bausätze so günstig.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird keine benötigt.  Ich habe aktuell die Needle Peerless bei mir rumstehen. 30€ das Paar und ebenfalls keine Frequenzweiche. Darum sind die Bausätze so günstig.



Die Needles hat Udo auch als Standlautsprecher. Kosten dann aber an die 100 Schlappen.
Was mir momentan noch schwerfällt ist das P/L von Selbstbau zu Kaufen einzuschätzen.


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Jo, dafür haben diese LS eine Frequenzweiche und sollen noch mal gut eins draufsetzen. Es gibt viele Needle-Versionen, die Dayton Needle zählt zu den Besten. 

Das ist auch schwer einzuschätzen und wieder davon abhängig wie du bastelst. Das Gehäuse trägt ja einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Kostenanteil. Der Größte Vorteil ist die Individualität, du kanst genau so basteln wie du es möchtest und genau das was du möchtest. Finanziell lässt sich auch sparen, das SB18 Pärchen wird gern mit 600-800€ FertigLS verglichen, die "Queen of Blues" (Duetta) spielt mindestens in der 5000€ bis XYZ Klasse. Das ist wieder subjektiv, aber ich habe noch nichts besseres gehört. Also es kommt immer darauf an... grundlegend würde ich schon sagen, dass es sich lohnt. Das Gehäuse auf Fertigniveau zu bringen ist aber aufwändig und teuer.  FertigLS haben auch oft so ihre Problemchen was die Verkaufsstrategie betrifft. Viele LS sind "vertrickst", bestimmte Bereiche die beim Langzeithören anstregend sind, werden gepusht um das Ergebnis beim "kurzen" direkten Vergleich mit Konkurrenten zu verbessern. Udo zum Beispiel bastelt wirklich nach Ohr - da muss der Frequenzgang nicht schnurgerade sein. Der Mitteltonbereich eines LS wird zum Beispiel durch den Raum oft ein wenig aufgedickt. Also macht es Sinn ihn um ein paar wenige dB abzusenken, ebenso verhält es um 4 kHz. Das Ohr nimmt diese Frequenzen etwa 6dB lauter wahr als den Rest. Es macht also Sinn da eine kleine Kerbe reinzuschnitzen. Da gibts viele Kniffe, das macht es auch so kompliziert Lautsprecher zu entwickeln. Kleine Änderungen mit großer Wirkung. Es ist also gut, dass du dir Bausätze suchst, da interessiert der ganze theoretische Kram weniger. ^^

Edit: Ich wusste zum Beispiel, dass ich auf jeden Fall einen Magnetostaten-Hochtöner möchte. Fertig gibts da kaum etwas und bei der Spontan kenne ich die Messungen und weiss, dass ich auch noch rumpfuschen kann wenn ich das möchte. Wieder ein anderer will ein Horn, fertig kannst du das eh gleich vergessen, also muss man selbst bauen. Wer beschwert sich über diesen Umstand? Niemand... es macht ja Spaß. (Ausser den Nachbarn) ^^ Oh und mit Breitbandlautsprechern ists das Gleiche.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Juli 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Die sind gut und günstig  Allerdings bastelt er offenbar Aktivsysteme für teilweise Studiokram oder sowas. Dafür benötigt er schnurgerade Frequenzgänge. Breitbänder sind alles Andere als schnurgerade und "klingen" trotzdem toll. Es kommt eben nicht nur auf Messungen an.


 
Stimmt. Aber nicht für Studios sondern normale Hörraume jeder Art  

Ich habe nichts gegen Breitbänder! Ich finde es sogar sehr interessant, wenn man es schaft, den gesamten hörbaren Frequenzbereich mit nur einen Chassis ab zu decken  




HAWX schrieb:


> Welche Frequenzweiche sollte ich denn da nehmen, oder wird keine benötigt?


 
Evtl. musst du einen Sperkreis einsetzen. Dieser Besteht aus ein paar Wiederständen.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube sogar, dass ich bis auf den Billig-Bausatz mich nur auf Udo's Kreationen beschränken werde.
Die Auswahl ist ausreichend und zu jedem LS sind sehr viele Informationen vorhanden


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Udo ist auf jeden Fall ein erstklassiger Ansprechpartner. Ich kann dir mal einen Besuch empfehlen, fass du in der Gegend wohnst. Es lohnt sich. 

Ich möchte auch erwähnen, dass es auch Fertiglautsprecher gibt, die man via DIY kaum so günstig basteln kann. Ich habe da aber nur von wenigen Beispielen gehört und konnte sie meinen Ohren noch nicht zuführen. ^^ 
Vielleicht gefallen sie dir ja...!?  XTZ 99.26 Piano - XTZ Hifi
Nachdem ich meine Bastelei beendet habe werde ich sie mal damit vergleichen, bisschen Schiss habe ich schon.  Aber hey, dafür steckt in meinem Gehäuse die Liebe des eigenen Kindes... 

Edit: @Lord
Jo... in Studios absolut fehl am Platz. Kannst du ein paar Bilderchen deiner Kreationen im Bilderfred posten und ein paar Worte dazu sagen? ich bin schoa a bissle neugierig. ^^ 
Für den 10öre Bausatz benötigt man keinen Sperrkreis.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Juli 2011)

Ich meinte, dass ich nicht für Studios baue sondern für normale Hörräume. Aber stimmt auch, einen Breitbänder würde ich auch nicht in ein Studio stellen.

Das einzige wo ich grad Bilder von parat habe, ist von der Technik selber. Alles andere muss ich erst rauskrahmen. Aber ich schreibs mir mal fürs WE auf den Plan.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Der Hochtöner der XTZ ist übrigens nen Audaphon NeoCD3.0 für 99€, der TMT ein Peerless der <100€-Klasse. Da sieht man mal wie viel Geld fürs Gehäuse und die Frequenzweiche draufgeht .


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hochtöner der XTZ ist übrigens nen Audaphon NeoCD3.0 für 99, der TMT ein Peerless der <100-Klasse. Da sieht man mal wie viel Geld fürs Gehäuse und die Frequenzweiche draufgeht .



Wäre interessant da noch zu wissen, wie viel jeweils das Gehäuse und die Frequenzweiche kosten. Leider wird man sowas ja nie erfahren.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Hochtöner der XTZ ist übrigens nen Audaphon NeoCD3.0 für 99€, der TMT ein Peerless der <100€-Klasse. Da sieht man mal wie viel Geld fürs Gehäuse und die Frequenzweiche draufgeht .


 
Bei einer Industriellen Fertigung muss man aber noch die Betriebskosten berücksichtigen 



HAWX schrieb:


> Wäre interessant da noch zu wissen, wie viel jeweils das Gehäuse und die Frequenzweiche kosten. Leider wird man sowas ja nie erfahren.


 
Ja, dass wird schwer. Mann kann es zwar im einzelnen grob schätzen, wenn man versucht es nach zu bauen, aber da sie in Mengen produzieren kommen da ganz andere Zahlen bei raus 


EDIT: Das Logo von XTZ sieht dem sehr ähnlich, dass mein Onkel hat... http://web5.host.arg-web.net/agm/ (Website befindet sich noch im Aufbau)

Da muss ich doch mal nachfragen, ob das in irgendeinem Zusammenhang steht...


----------



## david430 (19. Juli 2011)

Servus,
ich bins mal wieder.^^ ich bräuchte jetzt einen AC receiver für etwa 100 €. sollte nicht wesentlich mehr kosten. stereo reicht, anschlüsse braucht er folgende:
- plattenspieler (2 anschlüsse also, plus und minus)
- cd spieler (ebenfalls plus und minus)

und dann sollte er noch nen passablen radio haben. also es muss nichts weltbewegendes sein, es soll so günstig wie möglich sein...


----------



## b0s (19. Juli 2011)

Guck mal bei Ebay. Ich bin da derzeit auch auf der Pirsch 

Für 50 bis 60 Euro kriegt man bereits solide gebrauchte Geräte, die deine Ansprüche locker erfüllen sollten.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

O_o was isn nen AC Receiver ? 

Und Plus und Minus anschluss ? Häähh Mono oder wat ? 

Es gibt nur Signal und Masse, und das ganze gibts 2 einmal für Links und Rechts


----------



## sipsap (19. Juli 2011)

Ist doch aber rot und schwarz!


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

oder Weiß und Rot


----------



## b0s (19. Juli 2011)

Auf jedenfall ist immer ein roter dabei! Außer bei den ganz hirnlosen Anlagen, da sind se gerne auch ma beide schwarz 

Wo wir grad dabei sind: rot war doch rechts oder?


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

b0s schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jedenfall ist immer ein roter dabei! Außer bei den ganz hirnlosen Anlagen, da sind se gerne auch ma beide schwarz
> 
> Wo wir grad dabei sind: rot war doch rechts oder?



Genau


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

@nfsgame
Der TMT ist dieser Seas: Lautsprecher Shop Intertechnik - W18EX001 | Lautsprecher > Seas-Excel
Darum fällts auch schwer da qualitativ mithalten zu können. ^^ Das macht schon allein 280€ pro Seite für die Chassis, viel bleibt da nicht für Gehäuse und Frequenzweiche. ^^ Die Lackierung dürfte locker 200€ kosten. Selbst bekommt man das nicht hin. Der Preis ist also mehr als angemessen. 
@ Lord
Cool, da bin ich mal gespannt was du da schickes gebastelt hast. 
Die Lautsprecher können nur so günstig sein, weil die Einkaufspreise sich sehr deutlich von unseren preisen unterscheiden. Aber hey... kommt uns ja in dem Fall nur zugute.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Ja, sah erst aus wie nen Peerless. Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Ist ja eigentlich Wurst, die >100€ Schätzung stimmte auf jeden Fall. ^^ Hast du die Lautsprecher schon mal gehört bzw kannst du sie mit der Duetta Top vergleichen? Wäre schon interessant vorab mal einen Eindruck zu bekommen.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Genau den Lautsprecher kenne ich nicht, nur den Hochtöner. Daher wäre es müßig auf den Klang der XTZ folgern zu wollen, da ein Groß des Klangs beim Hochtöner durch die Beschaltung erreicht wird. Man kann ja sogar nen ER4 zu nem ansteigenden Messchrieb oder einen Grandient GRT175 zu einem linearen zwingen per Weiche .


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Man kann, aber ich glaube man sollte sie nicht linear zwingen


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Wird nur nen kleines Bauteilegrab .

Im Anhang der "lineare" Frequenzgang und hier: http://www.lautsprecherbau.de/design/stories/Artikel/2010/Februar/Chassistest/15.png der Chassisfreuqenzgang mit großem Kondensator vor zum Schutz.

Den Frequenz- und Impedanzgang der Tieftöners bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Ist ein wenig Provisorisch eingebunden. Zum GRT175 gibts ja wenigstens Daten dafür...


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

@ nfsgame
Jo, da haste wahr. Wenn ich fertig bin und alle gehört habe kann ich ja mal ein paar vergleichende Worte schreiben.  (Hast du dich eigentlich inzwischen entschieden oder bist du noch auf der Suche?)

@ HAWX
Da solltest du noch mal nachlesen. 

Edit:
Oha... dein neues Projekt?  Da hast du dir aber heftige Teller gesucht. O.o Richtig highendig. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Ich werde wohl demnächst mal nach Haan fahren und mir ein paar Visatonkonstruktionen anhören. Die PentatonBB sieht interessant aus und interessiert mich einfach mal wie die klingt, eher wird es aber in Richtung Classic 200GF gehen. Das Stück fünfmal in Surround (schalldurchlässige Leinwand) zusammen mit zwei Subs mit SB Acoustics SB34NRX75-6 (f3 21Hz in 140l CB und 1500µF Hochpass-C) wäre wohl ganz nett. Die Subs stehen so gut wie fest, die 200GF muss ich mir erst noch anschauen, besser gesagt anhören.


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. Juli 2011)

Ein Freund von mir, der DJ ist, sucht 2 aktiv Lautsprecher für seinen Fernseher, mit einem integriertem Verstärker, so günstig wie möglich. Gäbe es da einen P/L-Tipp?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

oh eine sehr gute wahl nfsgame  Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Freund von mir, der DJ ist, sucht 2 aktiv Lautsprecher für seinen Fernseher, mit einem integriertem Verstärker, so günstig wie möglich. Gäbe es da einen P/L-Tipp?



nfsgame hat gerade 3 zu verkaufen


----------



## Lee (19. Juli 2011)

Kennt jemand einen guten geschlossenen, am besten faltbaren, Kopfhörer, der nicht all zu groß ist und damit für den mobilen Einsatz geeignet ist? Mein AKG K518 DJ den ich bisher benutzt habe ist gestern leider gestorben. Prinzipiell war ich mit dem zwar zufrieden, sofern man per EQ den Bass runter regelt, aber bevor ich ihn mir nun zum dritten mal kaufe möchte ich doch lieber schaun, ob es vielleicht eine gute Alternative gibt.
Preislimit ist 150€. Muss aber keineswegs ausgereizt werden. Wenn ich nichts finde, was mir wirklich zusagt werde ich wohl erneut zum K518 greifen.

ps: In Ears kommen nicht in Frage.


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Die Pentaton fand ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll... okay, für den Preis echt in Ordnung aber lag wohl ausserhalb meines Geschmacks. Ich habe dazu schon mal ein paar Worte im Hifi-Forum verloren. Aber höre sie dir selbst mal an, der Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Vergleiche sie mal mit der Quadro, dann fällt dir auf was ich meine, auch wenn das schon wieder eine ganz andere Preisklasse ist. Die Classic 200GF konnte ich nicht hören, da solltest du mal mit der Experience V20 vergleichen. Den Lautsprecher fand ich echt gut. Ansonsten wollte ich damals noch höherpreisige LS bauen, habe das dann aber wieder verworfen und auf die Zeit nach dem Studium verschoben. ^^ Die Concorde ist auch geil...  Tierisch kräftiger & wohliger Mitteltonbereich. 

Den SB Acoustic Sub kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht, echt heftiges Teil. Deine armen Nachbarn... ^^ Ich bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich einen Sub bastle aber für die Studentenbude lohnt sich das wohl kaum, zumal die Nachbarn schon bei 40Hz streiken.  

Dein Kinoprojekt klingt echt heftig genial. Breitbänder würde ich dafür aber nicht nehmen, gerade wenn sie so groß sind ist der Sweetspot ja echt klein und deine Mitgucker hätten nix davon. Die Seite von Poisonnuke hast du dir bestimmt schon mal angesehen wa? Poison Nuke - Mein Heimkino

Ps.: Ich hänge irgendwie immer bissl nach... surfe nebenbei noch rum, sorry... ^^


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> oh eine sehr gute wahl nfsgame  Da bin ich mal gespannt


 
Und ich erst  . Mal sehen wann ichs hinschaffe . Dann lohnt sich die Bahncard endlich mal ...

Edit: Klar kenne ich die Seite von Poison Nuke . Und Nachbarn habe ich dann eigentlich nur auf einer Seite etwas weiter entfernt. Rest (viiieeel) Wald, altes Industriegelände und Straße.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Und Nachbarn habe ich dann eigentlich nur auf einer Seite etwas weiter entfernt. Rest (viiieeel Wald), altes Industriegelände und Straße.



Da kann man ja richtig schön die Boxen ausfahren!

*träum*


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

hach immer wieder schön zu sehen das ich nicht der einzigst "kranke" bin *lach*


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> hach immer wieder schön zu sehen das ich nicht der einzigst "kranke" bin *lach*



Ich glaub jeder der hier im Forum über 1000 Posts hat, ist auf die ein oder andere Art krank


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Jo... ^^ So ein fettes Kino hat echt was. Müsste man sich glatt mal mit nem Kasten Bier (oder auch zwei) einladen. (+Fahrgemeinschaft ) Hast du dir schon einen Beamer ausgesucht? Ich hoffe ja kommendes Jahr einen leisen Full-HD Beamer unter 600€ zu bekommen. ^^ Der: Epson EH-TW3200 LCD (V11H416040) | Geizhals.at Deutschland zum Beispiel muss ja irgendwann mal im Preis fallen... 

Wenn ich nur noch aufm Dorf wohnen würde, zum Glück wird mal älter und kann sichs irgendwann wieder aussuchen. 

Edit: Habe übrigens hier ne dolle Playlist gefunden: DJ Chris Tarn - Real Rockin the Forum (Live 2nd April 2010) | Mixcloud - Re-think radio


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

Komplett oder nur im Soundforum  Aber ey du hast 110 post weniger als ich und bist auch erst später dazu gekommen  

Ich meinte eigentlich eher bezogen auf Pegelorgien und Basskrankheit 


Btw ich find FullHD ist kein uss, also ich bin mit meinem HDReady beamer mehr als zufrieden, ich wüsste garnicht warum FullHD so nen mega unterschied seh ich bei filmen nicht mehr.


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Ich wohn auch aufm Dorf bringt aber nichts, wenn die 100m entfernt wohnenden Nachbarn sofort auf der Matte stehen...

Allgemein Krank wohl überall

Ansonsten besonders Krank wir hier und die mit ihren "Extremen-Kühlmethoden" LN2 usw


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich glaub jeder der hier im Forum über 1000 Posts hat, ist auf die ein oder andere Art krank


 
Danke für das Kompliment

Aber ich sags immer wieder, sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Jo... ^^ So ein fettes Kino hat echt was. Müsste man sich glatt mal mit nem Kasten Bier (oder auch zwei) einladen. (+Fahrgemeinschaft ) Hast du dir schon einen Beamer ausgesucht?


 
Bin ich gemeint?

Edit: Das sagt meine Postingstatistik: Sound + HiFi: 1.502 ...


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich wohn auch aufm Dorf bringt aber nichts, wenn die 100m entfernt wohnenden Nachbarn sofort auf der Matte stehen...


 
Dann machst du irgendwas falsch, dort wo ich zu lezt gewohnt hab waren keine 100meter die Cops stationiert, und die ham sich auch nie beschwert  Nur einmal meinte nen nachbar das er es nicht so toll findet wenn bei ihm die tassen im schrank klappern


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich gemeint?



Ich denke schon

@dfence Ich hab gerade bissel Kopfkino wie das bei dem abläuft, wenn du aufdrehst


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

@nfs 1667 :-p


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bin ich gemeint?



 

Edit: ich bin erst bei 444...


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Mal schauen. Drei Leute ausm Forum (die ich aber besser kenne, einen davon auch privat) haben sich mehr oder weniger schon eingeladen . Einer aus Köln, zwei aus Richtung Frankfurt.
Erstmal muss ich die Geschichte fertig haben und dann gucken wir weiter. Ein Treffen der "PCGHX-Hifi-Verrückten" wäre doch eventuell auch ganz interessant - nur mal so rumgesponnen .


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Joa stimmt

Edit: Welche "Bundesländer" sind denn hier vertreten?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich komm jetz aus der Pfalz  naja wenigst ist Hessen und Bawü ganz nah bei mir


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Niedersachsen 

@dfence: Siehst du eigentlich irgendwelche Bedenken die beiden Subs mit meinem Kenwood zu betreiben ? Wenn ja, was würdest du nehmen (Monoblöcke sind glaube ich dann doch ein wenig krank , dachte dann eher am was PA-mäßiges wie ne EV Q44/66 (kenne ich beide in der Rev1, die grauen) oder ne Crown XTI (ClassD))?


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

Ich komm aus Schleswig-Holstein...


----------



## iceman650 (19. Juli 2011)

Hessen, nach Thüringen und Bayern ist es allerdings ein Katzensprung.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lee (19. Juli 2011)

Bayern - München. Bin wohl recht alleine hier 

Mag sich jemand zu meinem Kopfhöreranliegen von der letzten Seite äußern? Bin schon kurz davor den K518 erneut zu bestellen...


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Jo, das dürfte ja noch eine Weile dauern, hast ja einiges vor.  Wäre wirklich interessant und bei deinem Vorhaben sicher lohnenswert. Ich würde dann auch mal das Spontanpärchen einpacken falls es interessiert.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Eine Doku wirds bestimmt geben . Sobald wir den Schlüssel bekommen (wohl Heute in einer Woche) gehts los. Dann mache ich Bilder vom Rohzustand  .


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2011)

Hm da dürft der keny doch bisl schwächeln, also meiner als Sub verstärker, der fehlt mir untenrum doch etwas, ich würd aber auch eher in richtung PA gehen, so hab ichs ja auch nur halt als Monoblock variante, für pegelorgien ideal. Nen Hifi Verstärker schwächelt dann doch meist als reiner Subwoofer verstärker zumindest bei hohen pegelorgien ist das schon hart an der grenze. Ja so ne EV oder die Crown wären schon keine schlechte wahl, oder wenn du es wirklich hardcore willst ( auch bisl teuer ) nen Eden sind zwar eigentlich E bass verstärker aber die powern doch heftigst als reiner Sub verstärker, hatte ja selbst mal nen WT800 im einsatz an nem Beyma 18P1200D. Das ging schon heftigst zur sache[SIZE=+1][/SIZE][SIZE=+1] [/SIZE]


----------



## Caspar (19. Juli 2011)

Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. ^^ So... ich werde jetzt mal nochn bissl Unikram machen.

@ Lee
Ich kann dir bei Kopfhörern leider nicht helfen (null Plan) aber du wirst bestimmt gleich noch ne Antwort bekommen. Also noch nicht bestellen! ^^

Edit: Wegen dem Subwooferverstärker, warum nimmst du kein Aktivmodul? (Verständnisfrage, bei Verstärkern fehlts mir noch bisschen. Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das die Beste Lösung wäre, gerade wenn der Sub so tief geht.)


----------



## sipsap (19. Juli 2011)

@Lee

Wie haste den k518 denn tot gekriegt? 
Ansonsten sind die Denon Modelle noch an mobilen Abspielgeräten zu empfehlen (aber basslastig!). Schön leicht, kompakt und super bequem (mMn).


----------



## Borkenkaefer (19. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich glaub jeder der hier im Forum über 1000 Posts hat, ist auf die ein oder andere Art krank


 Puuh, nochmal Glück gehabt 


HAWX schrieb:


> Joa stimmt
> 
> Edit: Welche "Bundesländer" sind denn hier vertreten?


 Wien. 
@ Lee : Schau oder besser hör dir mal den Ultrasone Pro 650 an. 
Gibts hier http://www.musik-schmidt.de/Ultrasone-Pro-650.html echt günstig und ist sein Geld wert.


----------



## thysol (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mir fuer mein Notebook die Creative Gigaworks T40 Series 2 gekauft. Studio Monitore waren keine Option weil die zu dick sind, ich will die Lautsprecher schliesslich viel mitnehmen. Bei dem Teufel Concept B 200 USB war mir das Gesamtgewicht zu hoch weil die ja noch einen externen Verstaerker haben der 4kg wiegt. Daher viel meine Wahl auf die Creative Gigaworks T40 Series 2.

Als sie ankamen war ich erstmal positiv vom Klang ueberrascht. Mit Rock Musik und Heavy Metal klingen die sogar ziemlich gut weil der Mittelton relativ gut und detailliert wiedergegeben wird. Die Hoehen waren auch ziemlich gut, nun zum schlechten. Der Bass ist auf Standardeinstellung meinem Geschmack deutlich zu stark, aber zum Glueck laesst sich das Regeln, und dank dem starken Mittelton klingen die Lautsprecher nicht duenn wie es sonst der Fall bei Sub + Satelliten Systemen ist. Allerdings ist die Bass-qualitaet sehr schlecht. Von Praezision kann da die Rede nicht sein, da kommt immer ein dumpfer "Bumm". Zum Glueck laesst sich ja der Bass runterregeln, dann faellt das nicht mehr so auf. Alles in allem finde ich aber sind die Boxen ihr Geld wert, mehr aber auch nicht. Daher wuerde ich diese Lautsprecher nur an Leute empfehlen die aus Platz/Gewichtsgruenden Bruellwuerfel nehmen muessen und fuer die Studiomonitore keine Option sind. Getestet wurde btw an einer Creative Sound Blaster X-FI HD (externe Soundkarte auch fuers Notebook). Mit der Soundkarte bin ich auch zufrieden, habe sie aber noch nicht ausfuehrlich genug getestet um die Klangqualitaet zu beurteilen, spontan wuerde ich aber sagen sie klingt ganz gut, aufjedenfall besser als Onboard Sound.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Edit: Welche "Bundesländer" sind denn hier vertreten?



Bei mir ist es NRW


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es NRW



Toll hier wohnt auch keiner im Gleichen Bundesland


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2011)

Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Sachsen-Anhalt



Bald haben wir echt alle Bundesländer es fehlen noch:
Thüringen
Hamburg
Bremen
Mecklenburg Vorpommern
Brandenburg

Echt blöd...


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> nfsgame hat gerade 3 zu verkaufen


 
Wie? genau solche??

Wo denn genau und für wie viel ? Neu oder gebraucht ?


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2011)

Joar, wobei ich echt nah an nem drei länder eck wohn, knapp 2km von mir aus, trifft RLP auf Hessen und Bawü


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? genau solche??
> 
> Wo denn genau und für wie viel ? Neu oder gebraucht ?



Er verkauft Yamaha Nahfelder, hier im MP.
Guck einfach im MP oder in seinem Profil unter erstelle Themen


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. Juli 2011)

Und als Neukauf was gibt es da denn zu empfehlen ?


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> Und als Neukauf was gibt es da denn zu empfehlen ?



Wie groß ist dein Budget?
Anwendungsbereich? Musik, Film oder Games?


----------



## Lee (20. Juli 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> @Lee
> 
> Wie haste den k518 denn tot gekriegt?
> Ansonsten sind die Denon Modelle noch an mobilen Abspielgeräten zu empfehlen (aber basslastig!). Schön leicht, kompakt und super bequem (mMn).


 Keine Ahnung. Ging nur noch auf einem Ohr. Mein letzter K518 ist genauso gestorben. Muss aber sagen, dass der wirklich viel mit gemacht hat. Habe den jetzt mehr als 3 Jahre gehabt und ihn wirklich nicht gerade gut behandelt. Die Denon Modelle sollen alle nicht besonders gut isolieren. Damit kann ich leider nichts anfangen. Zudem mag ich keinen basslastigen Sound, auch wenn der K518 diesen auch hat. Bei dem weiß ich aber, dass er mir mit einer einfachen Einstellung am EQ gefällt.


Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> @ Lee : Schau oder besser hör dir mal den Ultrasone Pro 650 an.
> Gibts hier Ultrasone Pro 650 echt günstig und ist sein Geld wert.


 Hab ihn mir mal angesehen. Und das ein oder andere Review dazu gelesen. Sagt mir jetzt weniger zu.

Ich bin jetzt auf den Sennheiser HD280 Pro gestoßen. Nachdem was ich so gelesen habe sollte der mir gefallen. Preislich auch in Ordnung. Ich bestell ihn mir jetzt einfach mal bei Thomann. Wenn er mir nicht gefällt geht er halt wieder zurück, dann wirds wirklich der K518.


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wie groß ist dein Budget?
> Anwendungsbereich? Musik, Film oder Games?


 
ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ein Freund von mir (DJ_Michii bei YouTube, zieht ihn euch rein, e rhat es dermaßen drauf) braucht das eben, das wird hauptsächlich Musik eben sein. Halt kein Rock, wo es auf höchste Präzision ankommt, noch eben mit auf ein gutes gesamtpaket in Sachen Sound.

Es soll eben so günstig wie möglich sien. Daher frage ich nach einem P/L-Teil. Ich weiß, dass ihr hier möglichst wneig Kosten scheut um den besten Sound in eure Ohren zu führen, aber bei ihm hier solltest du etwas pragmatischer dneken


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2011)

Ja, dann musst du uns ein Budget nennen, sonst wird das nix. 
Außerdem kommt es überall auf Präzision an...


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ein Freund von mir (DJ_Michii bei YouTube, zieht ihn euch rein, e rhat es dermaßen drauf) braucht das eben, das wird hauptsächlich Musik eben sein. Halt kein Rock, wo es auf höchste Präzision ankommt, noch eben mit auf ein gutes gesamtpaket in Sachen Sound.
> 
> Es soll eben so günstig wie möglich sien. Daher frage ich nach einem P/L-Teil. Ich weiß, dass ihr hier möglichst wneig Kosten scheut um den besten Sound in eure Ohren zu führen, aber bei ihm hier solltest du etwas pragmatischer dneken



Dann sollte es aufjedenfall Nahfelder werden.
Aber wie nfsgame schon sagt, brauchen wir eine Budget-Vorgabe.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. Juli 2011)

Sind ihm die Yamaha von nfsgame zu teuer?


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Juli 2011)

Ja, die erscheinen mir schon sehr sehr teuer 

Gibts was bis 100€ vielleicht??


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (21. Juli 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ging nur noch auf einem Ohr. Mein letzter K518 ist genauso gestorben. Muss aber sagen, dass der wirklich viel mit gemacht hat. Habe den jetzt mehr als 3 Jahre gehabt und ihn wirklich nicht gerade gut behandelt. Die Denon Modelle sollen alle nicht besonders gut isolieren. Damit kann ich leider nichts anfangen. Zudem mag ich keinen basslastigen Sound, auch wenn der K518 diesen auch hat. Bei dem weiß ich aber, dass er mir mit einer einfachen Einstellung am EQ gefällt.
> 
> Hab *ihn* *[Ultrasone 650]* mir mal angesehen. Und das ein oder andere Review dazu gelesen. Sagt mir jetzt weniger zu.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auf den Sennheiser HD280 Pro gestoßen. Nachdem was ich so gelesen habe sollte der mir gefallen. Preislich auch in Ordnung. Ich bestell ihn mir jetzt einfach mal bei Thomann. Wenn er mir nicht gefällt geht er halt wieder zurück, dann wirds wirklich der K518.


 
Ich würde von den Ultrasone 650 auch die Finger lassen.
Hab sie mir im Laden angehört und die klangcharakteristik ist, subjektiv, schrecklich.

Die anderen Modelle von Ultrasone sollen allerdings sehr gut gelungen sein.

MfG
JMF


----------



## HAWX (21. Juli 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die erscheinen mir schon sehr sehr teuer
> 
> Gibts was bis 100€ vielleicht??



Auf maximal 2m Hörentfernung würde ich mich hier mal umsehen:

http://www.thomann.de/de/search.htm...10=&wgfid8=7111&wgf7111=&wgfid9=7112&wgf7112=

Bei größerer Entfernung ein Edifier C2 Plus oder S330.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. Juli 2011)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Ich würde von den Ultrasone 650 auch die Finger lassen.
> Hab sie mir im Laden angehört und die klangcharakteristik ist, subjektiv, schrecklich.
> 
> Die anderen Modelle von Ultrasone sollen allerdings sehr gut gelungen sein.
> ...


Hab den Ultrasone 650 seit ein paar Monat und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## iceman650 (21. Juli 2011)

Zum Glück gefällt ja jedem eine andere Klangcharakteristik!

Mfg, ice


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. Juli 2011)

Joa, das find ich auch. Bin mir auch sicher das ich einen KH find der mir besser gefällt, wenn ich noch länger probehören würd.
Aber irgendwann hat ich keine Lust mehr und nahm den der mir nach 1h Probehören am besten gefiel.

Meine Testdauer hängt vom Preis ab. Bei meiner Agitarre hab ich 2 Tage zu je 4 Stunden intensiv getestet.  Dafür hab ich mir extra Urlaub genommen und bin zum Thomann gefahren.


----------



## Sync (22. Juli 2011)

Gute morgen liebe soundfreunde 

Hatte einen super Urlaub in Ägypten..doch nun bin ich wieder im kalten Deutschland! 

Man kann man so ein Forum vermissen..


----------



## Obsinnu (22. Juli 2011)

Da lobe ich mir mein Handy mit Internetflat. ;P Da kann man auch im Urlaub dabei sein.


----------



## Sync (22. Juli 2011)

aber nicht im ausland. da zählen deutsche internetpakete nicht. Und ich hätte für 10kb 1,29eu zahlen müssen.. bin doch nicht verrückt


----------



## Obsinnu (22. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab das so genannte Reiseversprechen.  6 * 25 MB im europäischen Ausland und kompletten Mittelmeerraum inklusive Nordafrika.  Das ist echt praktisch.


----------



## Sync (22. Juli 2011)

Vodafone?


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Juli 2011)

So nutz grad meine freizeit mal aus um die 25er Visaton Hochtonkalotte gegen die EV T35 Hörner zu tauschen, man ist das nen klang unterschied  wow sind ja richtige Feinzeichner die Hybridhörner, aber ich werd wohl die Kalotten ebenfalls drinnen lassen und mir irgendwas einfallen lassen das ich die je nach wunsch umklemmen kann, zumindest vorerst bis ich irgendwann mal ne neue Frontplatte für die Boxen gebastelt hab


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juli 2011)

Gegen welche Visaton-Kalotte hast du in denn genau getauscht?


----------



## Obsinnu (22. Juli 2011)

Genau, vodafone.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Juli 2011)

Relativ billige, gegen die DT94 die waren eigentlich mal nur als ersatzlösung gedacht, eben und werden sie abgelöst. Sind aber trotzdem für den preis garnicht zu verachten die DT94 neigen nur eben etwas zum klirren bei sehr hoher Lautstärke, aber das ist eben auch leider standart bei Polycarbonat kalotten das die bei hoher lautstärke zum klirren neigen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juli 2011)

Relativ billig...  Aber irgendwie war der DT94 eher eine Fehlentwicklung von Visaton.

Bin mal auf den SC10N gespannt, denn ich imo in einen Low-Budget Projekt verbauen will. Hatte noch nicht die Möglichkeit ihn zu hören, aber der Amplituden-Frequenzgang sieht recht gut aus. Kostet bei Stassacker sogar weniger als der DT94


----------



## Sync (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich der AKG K 550 JBL K550 Premium Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik

als K 601 Nachfolger machen wird. Aussehen tut er schonmal gut.

warum finde ich sowas ‪Bass i love you, JBL Northbridge E90 2x8"‬‏ - YouTube unsinnig


----------



## Bier (22. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> warum finde ich sowas ‪Bass i love you, JBL Northbridge E90 2x8"‬‏ - YouTube unsinnig


Hey es sieht aber ganz lustig aus Hab ich mit meinen LS auch mal gemacht. Hören tut man nichts vom Bass


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juli 2011)

OMG... Aber eine ordentliche X-Max haben sie ja 

Das hier finde ich dagegen wieder sehr interessant:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juj3XmuQsh0


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Juli 2011)

Naja sagen wir es so sie ding wirklich nicht schlecht für den preis, aber nja dafür das Visaton so gute Kalotten baut sind die schon eher mittelmas, naja jetz sindse wech und nur noch als dekoration verbaut 


Also wenn ich Bass i Love you laufen lasse ( hab ich original auf ner Bass Test CD ) dann bebt bei mir alles, is schon witzig den Woofer in Zeitlupe schwingen zu sehen


----------



## Bier (22. Juli 2011)

Du hast ja auch n riesen Basshornding da rumstehen Meine GLE 490 kommen wahrscheinlich nichtmal halb so tief.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juli 2011)

Hier noch ein Vid...

Hab ich nur was an den Augen, oder macht der LS wirklich was er will?
Sieht für mich aus, als ob die Membran sich nicht nur in die richtung bewegt, in die sie es eigentlich sollte 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNDZa4YroTI


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2011)

Also so richtig stabil is die Membran ja nicht ... Und die Typen mit ihren 120V machen nen Rennen mit wenn ich dir in die Finge rbekomme .


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Juli 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch n riesen Basshornding da rumstehen Meine GLE 490 kommen wahrscheinlich nichtmal halb so tief.


 
Das lied lass ich nur auf meinem BR Woofer laufen, kommt besser rüber bei den 38ern hrhr beim Horn seh ich ja die Membran nich  

@Lord das sind teilweise optische täuschungen die durch die Cam entstehen, sieht man hier ganz gut,  
‪Bass I Love You Bass Test , B2 Audio ES 12" 30cm Subwoofer German Db Drag Car´s‬‏ - YouTube

Gibt allerdings auch membranen die sich richtig verwinden, dafür gibts auch nen physikalischen begriff


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also so richtig stabil is die Membran ja nicht ...


 
Jap, ab ca. 1:30 ist es sehr gut zu erkennen 


EDIT: Ja, dass hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Hab solche primitiven Vids noch nie gemacht, daher sah das schon ein wenig kurios für mich aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Juli 2011)

Soo erste Box fertig mit umbauen, also ich bin echt mal begeistert, da könntsch mir schon fast in hintern beisen das ich die EL so lang rumliegen hab und noch nie zum einsatz gebracht hab, aber jetz muss ich selber sagen die DT94 sind ja total mies dagegen *rofl* die gingen eher unter und waren bei weiten nicht so brilliant, der klang errinert mich jetz doch sehr sehr stark an Bändchen. Hach jetz binsch glücklich


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2011)

Wie hast du die Weiche angepasst?


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Juli 2011)

Noch garnicht, das ja der witz an der sache, die harmonieren trotzdem schon extrem viel besser mit dem rest. Das T35 ist ab 9000hz mit ner 12db flanke angeklemmt bei mir, das ja das schöne das ich ja schon ne 4wege weiche hab so das bei den hörnern wirklich nur hohe Töne ankommen, ich muss mir nur noch irgendwas einfallen lassen zwecks überlastungsschutz, oder ich kauf mir gleich mehrere ersatz "membranen" für das Horn *g*


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2011)

Wäre wohl der beste Kompromiss. Nen Polyswitch oder wie sich das Mistding nochmal schimpft produziert ja im Grenzbereich ganz schön Klirr  (Sind in der Weiche des Fohhn Linea das wir inner Schule haben und das klingt kurz vorm Einsetzen wirklich fürchterlich ).


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Juli 2011)

Jep ich will eigentlich so wenig wie nötig im Signal weg haben, das blöde ist halt nur das eben die T35 extremst empfindlich auf überlastung und vorallem Clipping reagieren, ich werds wohl doch so lösen das ich mir hinten an die box noch nen Terminal drann mach, das ich per drahtbrücke entweder die T35 oder eben andere Hochtöner auswählen kann, je nachdem ob ich grad Pegel orgie oder lieber feinzeichner haben will, wird wohl die simpelste lösung sein ohne irgend nen klang verlust. Wobei ich glaub eh sobald ich mal meine Infinity restauriert hab wandern die Hörner als ersatz für die Emit Tweeter in die Infinity Boxen und in die Visaton kommen dann nur noch Visaton, so wie es eigentlich vorgesehen war, na mal schauen was ich bald wieder für träume nachts hab, den umbau hab ich heut auch nur gemacht weil ich nachts davon geträumt hab und mir ne idee gekommen ist 

Aber ersatz membran werd ich mir so oder so noch kaufen, solang es die noch gibt

Edit : so Box 2 auch fertig, alles mal schön aufgestellt und bisl musik angeworfen, ich erkenn meine Boxen nicht wieder ..... vorallem die bühnedarstellung ist extrem verbessert, ich hätt nicht gedacht das bisl veränderungen so nen drastisches ausmass haben, Eigentlich hab ich nur die Hochtöner geändert, die MittelHochton Kalotten hab ich nun ausen angebracht, voher waren die ja in der box, und ich hab bisl die dämmung geändert. Ich bekomm das grinsen nich mehr aus meiner fresse *lol*


----------



## Lee (22. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich der AKG K 550 JBL K550 Premium Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> als K 601 Nachfolger machen wird. Aussehen tut er schonmal gut.


 
Ich bezweifle, dass der als Nachfolger vom K601, oder gar K701 gedacht ist. Dafür ist die UVP von 300€ zu klein. Ich denke eher er soll eine Ergänzung der "besseren" Kopfhörer bei AKG sein. Bei geschlossenen haben sie ja bisher nichts besseres als den K272HD. Ich hoffe nur, dass AKG genauso viel auf den Klang wie auf das Design geachtet hat. Mir gefällt ja schon die ganze Quincy Johnes Geschichte überhaupt gar nicht. Die hätten mal lieber neue Modelle entwickeln sollen, als die alten leicht um zu designen, einen neuen Namen zu geben und dann für deutlich mehr zu verkaufen...


----------



## Sync (22. Juli 2011)

Laut der Zeitschrift " Stereo " ist das der K601 Nachfolger.. naja.. auch die können sich irren 

Edit:

hab ich gerade ausm Müll gefischt.. wer wirft sowas weg!?
Jemand tipps wie ich die sauber machen kann?


----------



## Sync (23. Juli 2011)

ah mist doppelpost sry...


----------



## sinthor4s (23. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht erstmal mit Pressluft entstauben? Ansonsten ist es ja ein ganz guter "Fang"


----------



## Sync (23. Juli 2011)

kirksaeter monitor 123 Lautsprecher... noch nie gehört


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2011)

hifisound eShop   -  SWANS M-5N ALU-MAGNESIUM   S

Wem fällt was auf?

Tipp: Print 03/2011 .


----------



## sinthor4s (24. Juli 2011)

Sieht stark nach Scythe Cro Craft aus?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. Juli 2011)

Es gibt ein neues Fahrzeug in unserer Familie und da musste ich heute doch direkt mal ne Runde drehen und mir anschließend die Soundanlage vornehmen 

2011er C-Klasse T-Modell (Facelift) mit Standard-Anlage, obwohl bei einem Kaufpreis von fast 60.000€ hätte das höherwertige Soundsystem den Braten nicht fett gemacht, aber ok halt nur Seriensoundanlage. 

Aber da hat Mercedes wieder echt gute arbeit hingelegt. Klanglich überzeugend und eine sehr gut dargestellte imaginäre Bühne und einen schönen druckvollen Bass. 

USB und SD-Kartenslot, CD/DVD-Player zur Wiedergabe aller bekannten Formate wie MP3, WMA, AAC usw. 
Das System hat sogar eine 10GB Festplatte zum speichern von Mutlimediafiles...

 ...für das Seriensoundsystem!

Ich wollte schon gar nicht wieder aussteigen und hab mich geärgert, dass ich nicht mehr CDs mitgenommen habe. Da gab es so viel auszuprobieren und rumzuspielen


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Juli 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Aber da hat Mercedes wieder echt gute arbeit hingelegt. Klanglich überzeugend und eine sehr gut dargestellte imaginäre Bühne und einen schönen druckvollen Bass.


 
Jetz kommt der Schock  Das original ist nen Bose System meines wissens, gegen Aufpreis das SurroundSystem ist dann wiederum nen Harman Kardon


----------



## Blutstoff (24. Juli 2011)

Das Standardsystem müsste von Becker sein. Hab das H/K-System im C63. Wenn man die beiden Systeme miteinander vergleicht, liegen da aber schon Welten zwischen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. Juli 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Jetz kommt der Schock  Das original ist nen Bose System meines wissens, gegen Aufpreis das SurroundSystem ist dann wiederum nen Harman Kardon


 
Das kann ich nicht sagen, aber es ist besser als das Bose Soundsystem.



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das Standardsystem müsste von Becker sein. Hab das H/K-System im C63. Wenn man die beiden Systeme miteinander vergleicht, liegen da aber schon Welten zwischen.


 
Jep das H/K Logic7 kenne ich noch aus dem W211. Das beste was ich bisher überhaupt gehört habe Aber da gibt es kein MP3 oder Schnittstellen. Man hatb nur den 6-fach Wechsler für Audio-CDs...


----------



## Sync (24. Juli 2011)

Also, die Sachen die ich gefunden habe funzen alle 

Die Sicken müssten allerdings mal ausgetauscht werden.. die sind sehr rissig


----------



## Blutstoff (24. Juli 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht sagen, aber es ist besser als das Bose Soundsystem.
> 
> 
> 
> Jep das H/K Logic7 kenne ich noch aus dem W211. Das beste was ich bisher überhaupt gehört habe Aber da gibt es kein MP3 oder Schnittstellen. Man hatb nur den 6-fach Wechsler für Audio-CDs...


 
Stimmt so nicht, hab das H/K inkl. Comand-online. Das beinhaltet eine 80gb Festplatte, AUX-in, SD-Slot, USB und DVD-Laufwerk. Das H/k ist ja nur das Soundsystem.


----------



## Madz (24. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Also, die Sachen die ich gefunden habe funzen alle
> 
> Die Sicken müssten allerdings mal ausgetauscht werden.. die sind sehr rissig


Weisst du was das Zeug wert ist?


----------



## HAWX (24. Juli 2011)

Ich war die letzten 3 Tage auf Lan und einer hatte doch tatsächlich die Logitech X-210. Ich wusste nicht, dass es Boxen mit so schlechtem P/L gibt
Wir haben die mal gegen meine ESI's probe gehört.
Nach dem kurzen Hören muss ich sagen das selbst meine alten Philips 5.1 Boxen (aus der selben Preiskategorie wie das Logitüt) sehr viel besser als diese sind.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (24. Juli 2011)

@Hawx: Hehe, man erlebt ja immer wieder Überraschungen


----------



## Madz (24. Juli 2011)

Und wirdt er die Logitüt jetzt weg?


----------



## HAWX (24. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> @Hawx: Hehe, man erlebt ja immer wieder Überraschungen



Ja so schlecht habe ich die Logitech echt nicht erwartet!



			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Und wirdt er die Logitüt jetzt weg?



Ich denke nicht. Er beharrt sehr gerne auf seinen gekauften Sachen.
Dafür sind glaube ich einige Andere auf den Geschmack gekommen


----------



## The_Freak (24. Juli 2011)

Heyhey Leute,
mein Canton AS 65.2 spielt verrückt ;O
Habe ihn lediglich umgestellt und neu angeschlossen, doch jetzt produziert er ganz komisch weniger Bass als meine GLE 403'er. Ich weiß wie es vorher war, und zu jetzt würde ich sagen spielt er so, als wäre er dauerhaft um so 15db zurückgedreht. Selbst wenn ich ihn voll aufdrehe, kommt kaum was über, wenn ich Richtung Maximallautstärke der GLE403'er gehe bewegt sich die Membran nur leicht, normalerweise wäre schon viel vorher schluss gewesen weil die bis auf Anschlag ging... Der Verstärker kanns nicht sein, da ja die Fronts Bass richtig rüberbringen. Bleibt nur der Subwoofer selber. Den hab ich per Highlevel-In am laufen, genauso wie vor dem umstellen auch. Ist die Subwoofer elektronik abgeraucht? Oder hat jemand eine Idee was los sein könnte? Wäre über jeden Tipp dankbar, auch gerne schnelle Tipps, schließlich ist in einer halben Stunde Besuch da 

MfG


----------



## HAWX (24. Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal du hast ein ganz blödes Problem mit der Raumakkustik/Aufstellung der Boxen, wobei ich mir so starke Einbußen nicht vorstellen kann...


----------



## The_Freak (24. Juli 2011)

Doch der Sub will nicht. Ich kenne ziemlich genau die Membranauslenkung bei jeweiliger Verstärkerstellung und da kommt einfach fast nix. Kurz vor der maximallautstärke fängt er dann an ganz leicht auszulenken, auf Maximalstellung und mit im equalizer erhöhtem Bassanteil.  
Habe grade ruasgefunden, dass wenn ich am Verstärker den Balance nur auf Links drehe, der Sub anfängt richtig zu arbeiten, so wie ich es will! Nur wieso zur Hölle nicht bei neutraler Stellung?!? Jemand da eine Idee?

edit:
hat sich erledigt-> der Fehler lag mal wieder bei den ganz kleinen Dingen. Eine Verpolung am Verstärker wars. Bisher wusste ich aber auch nicht, dass sich das so äußern kann, wieder was dazu gelernt xD


----------



## Sync (24. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Weisst du was das Zeug wert ist?


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung. Der Verstärker hat damals lt Google 400 DM gekostet. Ist aus 1989 laut google Ergbnissen... Dazu hab ich noch den Radiotuner, CD Spieler und Kassettenspieler aus dem Müll gefischt ..gehört wohl iwie zusammen.
Lautpsrecher sind Kirksaeter Monitor 123.. Preis von damals habe ich nicht gefunden, wurden bei Ebay aber schonmal für 110eu vertickert.
Funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Lautsprecher klingen sogar echt gut (dafür dass die Jemand wegwerfen wollte) Nur die Sicken werde ich demnächst mal austauschen..sind ziemlich mitgenommen..


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit meinen Neuanschaffungen sehr zufrieden. Wobei ich jetzt ein neues Problem habe. Ich will die Boxen jetzt auch noch wechseln!
Deswegen möchte ich wissen wie viel Geld ich ungefähr brauche um vernüftige/gute Boxen zu bekommen?

Und btw. danke an alle die mir geholfen habe.


----------



## Sync (24. Juli 2011)

Bei Boxen kann man, wenn man hat nen Haufen Geld reinstecken.. da gibt es eigtl kaum Grenzen nach oben 
Suchst du Standlautsprecher? Oder doch eher was "kleineres"?
Wie groß ist der Raum der beschallt werden soll?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2011)

Größe: Länge:4,20m Breite:3,34m
Was ich nehme keine Ahnung, dauert auch noch eine Weile.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juli 2011)

Mit "so viel" Info kann man wahrlich viel anfangen  Ein bisschen mehr sollte es schon sein. Was für Equipment hast du denn bis jetzt? Was willst du mit den Lautsprechern machen? Möchtest du Standlautsprecher oder Kompaktlautsprecher? Wieviel Geld hast du maximal zur Verfügung dafür? Mit den Infos die du bis jetzt geliefert hast könnte man dir ein Paar Nahfeldmonitore für 150€ empfehlen oder aber auch Standlautsprecher für 4000€/Stück...


----------



## Sync (24. Juli 2011)

ich empfehle Silbersand FM 701
1A


----------



## HAWX (24. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> ich empfehle Silbersand FM 701
> 1A



Einfach nur episch!


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mir noch nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht, atm habe ich eh kein Geld dafür.
Bei Budget dachte ich an ungefähr 250-300€!
Ob Standlautsprecher oder kompaktlautsprecher habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt.

@ Sync 
Warum sind die so teuer? Jedenfalls ist mir das zu tueer


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juli 2011)

> Warum sind die so teuer? Jedenfalls ist mir das zu tueer



Das sind Aktivlautsprecher, die haben also einen Verstärker schon integriert und auch die Frequenzweiche arbeitet aktiv. Außerdem ist das ein sehr aufwändiges Design mit hochwertigen Materialien und exzellenter Technik, und schließlich werden die Dinger hier von Hand gefertigt und nicht im fernen Osten in der Massenproduktion. Sowas kostet alles Geld. Lohnen wird sich sowas aber nur für absolut adiophile HiFi-Fetischisten.



> Ich habe mir noch nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht, atm habe ich eh kein Geld dafür.
> Bei Budget dachte ich an ungefähr 250-300€!
> Ob Standlautsprecher oder kompaktlautsprecher habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt.



Mach dir dann lieber erstmal genauer Gedanken, was du genau möchtest bis du das Geld zusammen hast. Im Moment kann man dir nichts vernünftig empfehlen, dafür ist das Angebot viel zu groß und wir könnten nur unendlich lange ins blaue Raten was dir gefallen könnte. Also bilde dir erstmal eine genaue Vorstellung von dem, was du möchtest. Dann kann man dir sicher weiterhelfen. Trotzdem möchte ich dir jetzt schon sagen, dass das einzig sinnvolle beim Lautsprecherkauf das Probehören ist. Klangempfinden ist *sehr* subjektiv. Und man kann nur rausfinden was einem gefällt, wenn man es sich selbst mal angehört hat.


----------



## HAWX (24. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Klangempfinden ist sehr subjektiv. Und man kann nur rausfinden was einem gefällt, wenn man es sich selbst mal angehört hat.



Ich hätte zum Beispiel nie gedacht, dass ich auf neutralen Klang abfahre


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. Juli 2011)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht, hab das H/K inkl. Comand-online. Das beinhaltet eine 80gb Festplatte, AUX-in, SD-Slot, USB und DVD-Laufwerk. Das H/k ist ja nur das Soundsystem.



Inkl. Command-Online ist das ja auch wieder was anderes. Bei dem W211 (E-Klasse) war nur das normale Navi verbaut. Soweit ich weiss, gab es das in den Baujahren auch noch nicht 

Unsere neue C-Klasse hat das Command-Online drin, aber ohne das H/K Soundsystem. Liegt daran, dass Mercedes das verbauen musste, da sie das normale Navi nicht in der benötigten Stückzahl verfügbar hatten, aber die 125 Jahre Jubi-Vorführmodelle ausliefern mussten.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2011)

Gibt es einen Klangunterschied zwischen gleichteuren Standlautsprecher und Kompaktlautsprecher?


----------



## Madz (24. Juli 2011)

Oftmals sind gleich teure Regallautsprecher ingesamt etwas besser, spielen aber nicht so tief runter. Pauschal kann man dies aber auf keinen Fall sagen und muss schon selbst hören.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Klangunterschied zwischen gleichteuren Standlautsprecher und Kompaktlautsprecher?


 
Gleichteuer sagt schonmal gar nix aus, wenn aber die selben LS-Chassis verbaut sind ist der Klang fast der gleiche. Nur im Tiefton dürfte es dem Kompakten dann etwas fehlen, wie Madz schon geschrieben hat.

Aber mit den selben LS-Chassis kostet eine Standbox idr immer etwas mehr.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Juli 2011)

So schauts aus.

@Madz wie kommst du eigentlich auf diese aussagen, schon so viel verschiedene Lautsprecher besessen und verglichen ? Oder stüzt du dich auf aussage von anderen ?


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2011)

Teils, teils. Gehört habe ich schon einiges, aber besessen und lange gehört eben wenig.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Juli 2011)

Dacht ich mir schon


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juli 2011)

Selbst mit AKG hat er uns doch angeflunkert  erzählte immer er hätte nen K701 bis er mal ein Pic gepostet hat auf dem ein K601 zu sehen war...wollte er sich dann noch aus der Affäre ziehen, damit, dass der 701er in Reperatur wäre und er den 601er nur hat um die Zeit zu überbrücken...komischerweise spricht er seitdem immer nurnoch davon, dass er einen K601 hat. Wenn man sowas in einem Forum nötig hat.... Ich halte ihn einfach für einen dieser Art von Leuten, die zum ersten mal vernünftiges Audio-Equipment besitzen und damit nun denken, sie hätten die HiFi-Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Just my 2 Cents.

Zum Thema Sound...@dfence: hast du zufällig schonmal Car-Audio in einem Golf 6 gemacht? Ich würde evtl. gern ein neues Front-System und eine Endstufe verbauen,keinen SW. Fraglich ist nun, was gut in einen Golf6 passt und wie das mit Dämmung und Kabel verlegen funktioniert. Der Innenraum sieht nicht so aus, als wäre er so leicht zu demontieren wie bei meinem alten PUG 206


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Juli 2011)

@Afi ja ne ähnliche einschätzung hatte ich auch. Also Golf 6 das einzigeste was ich da jemals gemacht hab war bei nem R die Bremsen zu wechseln vorne  
Aber wenn ich mal so bisl im internet schau, dann seh ich jetz schon das es ein wildes gebastel wird bei dem wohl gern mal nen komplettes WE drauf geht. 
Wenn ich mir das da so anschau 
http://www.matzes-hp.de/hifi/hifi_77.jpg
http://www.matzes-hp.de/hifi/hifi_61.jpg

Da wirste wohl kaum dran vorbei kommen den halben innenraum zu zerlegen. 

Soundsysteme gibts ja wie sand am mehr, wichtig ist nur blos nicht diese Coax oder Triax Speaker nehmen welche den Hochtöner mit drinne haben, der beste hochtöner nüzt nix wenn er in den fussraum spielt, Also Hochtöner Seperat und ins Spiegeldreieck. 

Was für nen System es wird, ist dann eine frage des Geldes.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juli 2011)

Hm, ok, wenn ich mir das so anschau wird das wohl wirklich ewas aufwändiger...naja, dann muss es erstmal noch mit dem Serien-Sound-System gehen, da stehen dann erstmal andere Maßnahmen im Vordergrund. Aber danke für deine Recherche. Wenn es dann irgendwann mal soweit ist und ich mich an den Sound ranmache, komm ich sicher nochmal auf dich zurück.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Juli 2011)

Ist aber im Grunde immer das gleiche. Musst halt nur schauen, wo nun die Schrauben und Klipse sind. Also vom 4er zum 5er Golf ist es kaum ein Unterschied was den Aufwand betrifft. Zum 6er kann ich selber auch nix sagen.

Sollen nur die LS gewechselt werden? Oder kommt für das Frontsystem noch eine Endstufe dazu?

Und wo liegt deine Preisvorstellung?


Edit: Zu lange getippt


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Juli 2011)

KLar kein problem, bei neuwagen wär ich irgendwie auch sehr vorsichtig mit dem Basteln, mindert ja schon irgendwo den Wert vom Auto, vorallem sind die dinger ja so dermassend aufwendig zu zerlegen das man da schon etwas zeit brauch, Ich weis noch wie das beim Astra war den ich mal ne anlage verbaut hab, das hat 7 tage gedauert und pro tag 7-8 stunden, da hast quasi innen auch alles zerlegen müssen, wobei ich da auch sagen muss ich hab knapp 50 meter Kabel verlegt und den pfusch vom vorgänger erstmal beseitigen müssen.


----------



## sipsap (26. Juli 2011)

Es heißt übrigens Superlu*x* mit doppel X und hardware gibs was, aber das ist gänzlich was anderes 

Hat schon wer Erfahrung mit dem AKG ghs 1?


----------



## Sync (27. Juli 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> Hat schon wer Erfahrung mit dem AKG ghs 1?


 
Ja der Typ, der bei Amazon die Bewertung getippt hat ..scheint mir iwie ein bisschen was vom K520 zu haben.. Bügel etwas verändert und ein Micro drangebaut


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Juli 2011)

Ist auch technisch ein K520


----------



## Madz (27. Juli 2011)

Wie ist der im Vergleich zum K530?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Juli 2011)

ich bin zwar im Moment total unter Schlafentzug..aber ich wurde grad total von meiner Anlage weggeflashed 

ich hatte die letzten Wochen überhaupt keine Zeit mich mal entspannt  hinzusetzen und einfach mal Musik zu hören, aber da ich zur Zeit  sturmfreie Bude hab kann man ja auch mal Nachts den Volume-Regler ein  bissl hochdrehen. Gedacht, getan...Adeles "19", B-Seite, auf den  Plattenteller gelegt, kurz mit dem Plattenbesen drüber, Nadel runter und  ab in den Sweet-Spot. Aaaaach war das geil, ein kühles Bierchen dazu  geköpft, Augen zu, Ohren auf und schwups fand ich mich gedanklich in  einer verrauchten Jazz-Bar.  Kann man mich jetz für bekloppt halten oder nicht, mir egal   Einfach ein genialer Sound, den die Q603er in meiner kleinen Höhle  produzieren. Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass jede Klangfarbe  realistisch dargestellt wird, aber es klingt für mich einfach total authentisch,  ja, sogar von der knisternden Schallplatte! Wenn mir die Musik in ihrer  Darbietung sofort ein, nein, ein Grinsen ist es nicht, eher ein  glückliches Lächeln, ins verschlafene Gesicht zaubert, und, auch wenn  das jetzt jedes HiFi-Klischee abdeckt, den Fuß unweigerlich zum  mitwippen bringt, ja dann ist das für mich die HiFi-Erfüllung.  Hochauflösende Bytes in 192kHz und 32bit? Brauch ich nicht! Einen 5000€  Verstärkerboliden mit wohlklingendem Markennamen? Brauch ich nicht.  Haushohe Standschallwandler aus exotischen Tropenhölzern zum Preis eines  Einfamilienhauses? Brauch ich genauso wenig. Meine Popel-Anlage weckt  auch so großartige Emotionen in mir, auch ohne linealglatten  Frequenzgang und mit Berotect zugekleisterten Wänden. 
In solchen Momenten kommt mir das ewige Gefasel und Geflame wirklich  sowas von banal vor. Man kann sich stundenlang drüber streiten ob es  Verstärkerklang gibt oder nicht (gell dfence? ),  seitenlange Threads darüber antreiben wie teuer ein Lautsprecher nun  sein muss um HiFi genannt werden zu dürfen...oder man macht die  krächzende Rechenkiste einfach mal ein paar Stunden aus und *hört* mal Musik.

Ich weiß im Moment irgendwie garnicht, ob ich mich hier in Zukunft  nochmal zu Wort melde, denn, ganz ehrlich, HiFi zu erleben, die Musik  bewusst zu hören und zu genießen, das macht doch einfach unendlich mehr  Spaß als ständig drüber zu philosophieren und zu streiten.

ich bin dann mal die Plattenseite wechseln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sync (27. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ich bin zwar im Moment total unter Schlafentzug..aber ich wurde grad total von meiner Anlage weggeflashed
> 
> ich hatte die letzten Wochen überhaupt keine Zeit mich mal entspannt  hinzusetzen und einfach mal Musik zu hören, aber da ich zur Zeit  sturmfreie Bude hab kann man ja auch mal Nachts den Volume-Regler ein  bissl hochdrehen. Gedacht, getan...Adeles "19", B-Seite, auf den  Plattenteller gelegt, kurz mit dem Plattenbesen drüber, Nadel runter und  ab in den Sweet-Spot. Aaaaach war das geil, ein kühles Bierchen dazu  geköpft, Augen zu, Ohren auf und schwups fand ich mich gedanklich in  einer verrauchten Jazz-Bar.  Kann man mich jetz für bekloppt halten oder nicht, mir egal   Einfach ein genialer Sound, den die Q603er in meiner kleinen Höhle  produzieren. Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass jede Klangfarbe  realistisch dargestellt wird, aber es klingt für mich einfach total authentisch,  ja, sogar von der knisternden Schallplatte! Wenn mir die Musik in ihrer  Darbietung sofort ein, nein, ein Grinsen ist es nicht, eher ein  glückliches Lächeln, ins verschlafene Gesicht zaubert, und, auch wenn  das jetzt jedes HiFi-Klischee abdeckt, den Fuß unweigerlich zum  mitwippen bringt, ja dann ist das für mich die HiFi-Erfüllung.  Hochauflösende Bytes in 192kHz und 32bit? Brauch ich nicht! Einen 5000€  Verstärkerboliden mit wohlklingendem Markennamen? Brauch ich nicht.  Haushohe Standschallwandler aus exotischen Tropenhölzern zum Preis eines  Einfamilienhauses? Brauch ich genauso wenig. Meine Popel-Anlage weckt  auch so großartige Emotionen in mir, auch ohne linealglatten  Frequenzgang und mit Berotect zugekleisterten Wänden.
> In solchen Momenten kommt mir das ewige Gefasel und Geflame wirklich  sowas von banal vor. Man kann sich stundenlang drüber streiten ob es  Verstärkerklang gibt oder nicht (gell dfence? ),  seitenlange Threads darüber antreiben wie teuer ein Lautsprecher nun  sein muss um HiFi genannt werden zu dürfen...oder man macht die  krächzende Rechenkiste einfach mal ein paar Stunden aus und *hört* mal Musik.
> ...


 
WAHRE WORTE AFI !!! Anders kann man Spaß an der Musik nicht beschreiben.. Ich hab zu Zeit auch Sturm und drehe gerne meine Quantum 605 auf.. ich bin auch beeindruckt was diese "billigen" Dinger schaffen.. Auch bei Techno,House etc hauen die trotz des alten Onkyo einen Klang raus mit dem ich mehr als zufrieden bin.  Es macht mir einfach Spaß, mich auf mein Sofa zu setzen, Itunes zu öffnen und meine Party Playlist sowie meine Chill Playlist runterlaufen zu lassen.. auch gerne ein bisschen lauter
Noch 3 Posts dann hab ich meine 400


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

Ich habe Musik mal richtig genossen auf meinem letzten Linkin Park Konzert. Durchgehend 60 Minuten lang Gänsehaut, unbeschreiblich. Hat zwar weniger mit HiFi zu tun, aber umso mehr mit Freude an der Musik.


----------



## Sync (27. Juli 2011)

Konzerte sind eh das geilste.. Musik unterstrichen mit einer geilen Lichtershow, Massen die von der Musik und vom Künstler begeistert sind und ihre Freude in einer unfassbaren Stimmung ausleben.
Da macht es echt Spaß Mensch zu sein


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Juli 2011)

Konzerte sind sowieso das Beste... Der Klang tritt in den Hintergrund, wenn die Stimmung stimmt.

Und zu AFI´s ausführlicher Gefühlsbeschreibung: Da kann ich nur zustimmen  alle Hifi-Diskussionen
erscheinen banal, wenn man mit seiner Anlage zufrieden ist und einfach mal Musik hört.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

@Afi Du hast schon recht, und sowas was du grade hier beschreibst hab ich ziemlich oft  Grad in lezter zeit seit dem umbau meiner Speaker  Das was zählt ist was einem gefällt, deswegen will ich auch garnicht stundenlang über solche sachen wie Verstärkerklang diskutieren ( ganz ehrlich wann hab ich das lezte mal sowas erwähnt *g* ) 

Natürlich ist drüber philisophieren nicht notwendig, aber da gibts eben auch 2 seiten, die eine ist der reine Musikgenuss, die andere ist das Hobby und Faszination Hifi, und da philosophiert man doch gern über solche dinge. 

Du bist halt der Typ dem es rein um den Musikgenuss geht, was natürlich vollkommen in ordnung ist ( irgendwie auch zu beneiden ) du pumpst keine tausende in die Anlage rein und die ansprüche wachsen nicht ins unendliche.

Bei mir sind es die zwei seiten, zum einen der Musikgenuss ( du glaubst garnicht wie oft ich Musik geniese ) nur ist bei mir eben auch das Hobby und die Faszination Hifi ausgeprägt, dazu gehört z.b meine Sammelleidenschaft und der verdammte trieb zur perfektion *g* 


Aber was du beschrieben hast von deinem erlebniss heut nacht, das kann ich sehr sehr gut nachvollziehen


----------



## HAWX (27. Juli 2011)

@Afi Das mach ich seit ich meine ESI's hab ständig.(Ferien sei dank)
Im Moment fast immer Caspars Empfehlung Pink Floyd: "The Wall"


----------



## hydro (27. Juli 2011)

> Pink Floyd: "The Wall"


Kein Geheimtipp! 

Leider fehlt mir aktuell auch die Zeit  9.5h arbeiten + Sport + Ausarbeitungen schreiben, der Tag brauch einfach mehr Stunden.


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte gestern abend endlich mal wieder ein paar Stunden Zeit und hab Gladiator Extended Special Edition genossen

Ich liebe diesen Soundtrack, und die kleinen Senni HD 555@595 haben mich echt überrascht. Nur die Höhen sind oft zu Laut gewesen...


----------



## Caspar (27. Juli 2011)

Das tolle an guten Lautsprechern kann auch das Live Gefühl sein. Bei der Duetta hats mich total mitgerissen... besonders beim Pink Floyd hören. ^^

Gestern bin ich auch mal wieder total versunken. Erst Adele 21 - Someone Like You, dann Katie Melua - Spiders Web, danach Alanis Morisette - Thank You... dann gings qualitätiv deutlichst bergab mit Cranberries - Zombie, dann von Jan Hegenberg ein rockiger Gitarrentest der echt geil ist und im Anschluss noch mal das Lied "Ich Bin Perfekt" - aber ein Arschloch. Dann musste ich mich trennen... Uni halt... ^^ Hach war das schön, so kleine Breitbänder haben echt was... ^^ Kein Sorge, ich werde bei solcher Musik nicht melancholisch sondern relaxe einfach nur. Jan Hegenberg hat übrigens immer witzige Texte, beispielsweise "schöne Frauen" oder "Männerballade". (Nichts gegen die Damen unter uns... aber Müsst ihr euch mal reinziehen. Adele kann ich auch im Auto rauf und runter hören, genau wie Katie Melua, ich finde die Ladies genial. 
Hier noch mal der Testsong von Jan Hegenberg: Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming (Die Seite ist übrigens echt gut)

Ausserdem habe ich noch nie so etwas räumliches wie Quadral (ich glaube Montan) gehört, die Stimmen waren auf der kompletten Mittelachse wie festgenagelt und selbst ausserhalb dachte ich nen Center wäre an. Ich musste echt überall die Kabel entfernen um das zu glauben. Klanglich wars zwar nicht so entführend / einschlägig wie die Duetta aber die Räumlichkeit war einfach spitze. Tolle Fertiglautsprecher. 

@ nyso
Oh ja, die Lieder sind wirklich toll, gleich mal reinziehen. ^^


----------



## HAWX (27. Juli 2011)

Also von Jan Hegenberg kenn ich nur die "Gaming-Lieder" also "Cheater an die Wand" und "die Horde rennt".
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass der auch was Anderes macht.


----------



## Caspar (27. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ihn durch meinen Bruder über das Lied "Fette Elfe" kennengelernt.  Die ganzen Gamerlieder finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so prall. Aber wer mal ein tolles Liebeslied sucht: "Einsame Stunden" ist nen richtig tolles Lied, auch wenn er es angeblich nach einem PC-Abschuss geschrieben hat. Wer weiss - gelungen ists trotzdem. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juli 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> die Stimmen waren auf der kompletten Mittelachse wie festgenagelt und selbst ausserhalb dachte ich nen Center wäre an. Ich musste echt überall die Kabel entfernen um das zu glauben.


 
So gehts mir seit dem ich meine Speaker Modifiziert hab vor nen Paar tagen, echt unglaublich wie gewalltig der unterschied ist für paar kleine Modifikationen


----------



## Sync (27. Juli 2011)

Ihr habt mich angesteckt.. ich sitz jetzt wieder nur hier rum und höre Musik anstatt meine Arbeite zu machen.. dann muss ich die halt auf heute abend verschieben 

Achja 400!!!


----------



## HAWX (27. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt mich angesteckt.. ich sitz jetzt wieder nur hier rum und höre Musik anstatt meine Arbeite zu machen.. dann muss ich die halt auf heute abend verschieben
> 
> Achja 400!!!



Was hörst du denn gerade?

Btw: Bald hab ich 7x soviel wie du


----------



## Sync (27. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Was hörst du denn gerade?
> 
> Btw: Bald hab ich 7x soviel wie du


 
Gerade eben Adele und Jessie J aber nur über Simfy.
Schwinge jetzt aber zu M.J. rüber

Haha ich bin auch nicht so schreibtsüchtig wie du


----------



## HAWX (27. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade eben Adele und Jessie J aber nur über Simfy.
> Schwinge jetzt aber zu M.J. rüber
> 
> Haha ich bin auch nicht so schreibtsüchtig wie du



Ich glaub ich muss mir auch mal Adele reinziehen und von meinem Floyd-Train runterkommen. MJ hatte ich gestern aber ich finde kein gutes Album da müssen die Best of's her halten.

Schreibsüchtig ich? Was ist dann Quanti?!


----------



## Sync (27. Juli 2011)

Ja das stimmt.. höre bei MJ auch nur die Best Of. Mein Lieblingstitel ist Smooth Criminal..einfach geil..

Haha  ja manche sind echt schreibsüchtig. Bei dir gehts es ja noch. 7 Beiträge pro Tag ist voll iO


----------



## HAWX (27. Juli 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das stimmt.. höre bei MJ auch nur die Best Of. Mein Lieblingstitel ist Smooth Criminal..einfach geil..
> 
> Haha  ja manche sind echt schreibsüchtig. Bei dir gehts es ja noch. 7 Beiträge pro Tag ist voll iO



Werd ich mir gleich mal anhören
Jetzt darf ich nur nicht verschweigen das ich erst seit knapp 3 Monaten wirklich aktiv bin


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Juli 2011)

Ich halte mich auch gerade mit Musikhören und Frequenzweichenberechnung für mein neues Projekt von meiner Arbeit ab. Muss dann auch heute Abend halt länger machen.

Als Selbständiger hat man leider keinen Vorgesetzten, der einem im Rücken steht.

Die Amplitude sieht soweit auch schon ganz gut aus, verstehe nur noch nicht, warum mir das Programm unterhalb von 800Hz eine so schlechte SPL auswirft, obwohl das Chassis eigentlich eine höhere hat:


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2011)

Naja, die vom Hersteller angegebene SPL ist immer ein Durchschnittswert. Bricht die Membran also weiter oben in heftige Resonanzen auf wird das genauso mit einbezogen, wie ein Ansteigender Frequenzgangmessschrieb.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Juli 2011)

Werde mich davon jetzt nicht verückt machen lassen, sondern warte die ersten eigenen Messungen ab. Die Weiche wird dann endgültig sowieso dann am Fertigen LS abgestimmt.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich habe jetzt für 1000€ Khv'/s bei mir rumliegen, dank Alex Giese aus Hannover und Art & Voice Hannover. 
Die Geräte sind Lehmann Rhinelander, Heed CanAmp, Pro-Ject Headbox II. 
Besteht Interesse an einem Vergleich?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse an einem Vergleich?


 
Was ist das für eine blöde Frage 

Hau rein!


----------



## Sync (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn du nix zu tun hast kannste gerne ein Vergleich machen. Ich würd ihn lesen.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich werde die Teile sowieso testen, deshalb ist der Höraufwand nicht so hoch. 
BTW hat jemand von euch schonmal einen HD800 gehört?
Ich habe ihm gehört, wollte bei Alex Giese einfach nur eine Stunde lang den Lehmann Rhinelander mit meinem HD650 und ein paar Stücken(Amy MacDonald, Dave Brubeck Quartet, Queen, Linkin Park, ein bisschen Klassik usw.) 
Dann lag da ein HD 800, ich war mit MasterFreak da und als wir ihn gesehen haben und mit dem eigentlichem Hören fertig waren, wollten wir ihn nur mal kurz anhören, daraus ist dann geworden, dass wir ihn 3h lang gehört haben, der hat einen einfach in einen Bann gezogen. Am geilsten ist die Bühne, dank der abstehenden Treiber, war die Bühne fast genauso gut, wie bei sehr guten Boxen, von der berüchtigten Imkopfortung war nichts zu merken. 
Gerade wenn man Klassik hört ist es einfach nur fantastisch, die Bühne ist so groß und detailreich. Dazu kommt noch, dass der HD800 jeden tonbereich absolut sauber darstellt, dagegen ist mein Hd650 Kinderkram. 
Was mir noch dramatischer als sonst aufgefallen ist, ist der Loudness War, bei Linkin park bspw. war die Bühne sehr klein und man konnte die Instrumente wesentlich schlechter orten als bei einer nicht Loudnesswar cd von Queen. Dazu klingen gute Aufnahmen einfach viel besser als mit dem HD650, bei schlechten ist der Unterschied bei weitem nicht so groß. 
Ich würde sagen, dass man für diesen Kopfhörer auch das passende Ausgangsmaterial braucht, ansonsten ist der Unterschied zu HD650 für den Preis zu hoch, wenn man viele tolle Aufnahmen besitzt, kann man ihn sich ja mal anhören und entscheiden, ob er sich für einen lohnt, ich würde ihm mir auch mal anhören, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld und die tollen Aufnahmen nicht hat, es ist einfach ein Erlebnis.

BTW falls ihr im Bereich Hannover kann ich euch den o.g. Händler Alex Giese GmbH empfehlen, dort wird man von sehr kompetenten und extrem netten Leuten beraten, die einen auch dann ernst nehmen, wenn man etwas billiges Sucht, dass vermisse ich bei sehr vielen Highendaudio und normalen Händlern.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Juli 2011)

hmm, da ich auch nen hd650 habe, der mich eigentlich total begeistert und immer am überlegen war wie dort die unterschiede zum hd800 sind werd ich den shop doch direkt mal aufsuchen wenn ich das nächste mal in hannover bin.
naja da ich vorm hd650 nen senni headset pc165 usb oder so hatte war des ja schon ne erleuchtung, bin ich ja ma gespannt


----------



## PEG96 (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, der HD 650 ist auch Klasse und ich bin immernoch von ihm begeistert. 
BTW der Shop ist in der Luisen-Gallerie in der Theaterstraße.


----------



## Sync (27. Juli 2011)

Ich stand auch damals im Geschäft vorm HD 650.. hab mich allerdings dann für den Denon AH D 2000 entschieden.
Einfach Geschmackssache.. 
Und den Shop kann ich sogar Freitag oder Samstag aufsuchen, bin ganz zufällig in Hannover


----------



## Caspar (27. Juli 2011)

Um euch mal ebenfalls neugierig zu machen:
K+T Hörsession Juli/August 2011 - Die Nada - DIY-HIFI-Forum

Leider etwas teuer... in der aktuellen K+T fand ich den LS interessant, habe mich aber aufgrund des Preises nicht weiter damit beschäftigt. Wenn man so die Beschreibungen liest ändert sich das... 
Nada

Scan Speak scheint allgemein richtig gut zu sein, nach dem Studium werde ich mich wohl mal um nen 3-Wege-LS kümmern müssen.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2011)

@PEG96: Wie du kommst auch aus der Ecke Hannover (Okay, bei der "96" hätte man es vermuten können )...


----------



## MasterFreak (27. Juli 2011)

@ PEG96: ja das war sehr gut dort !!!
Stimmt Alex Giese und Art & Voice sind gute Shops. Es war sehr Interessant den HD 800 zu hören. Das Ergebnis war besonders bei Klassik überragend und die Bühnendarstellung war die beste die ich jeh mit Khs erlebt habe !!! Obwohl ich leider nicht dazu kam einen Stax zu hören habe ich doch so eine Art Elektrostaten gehört nämlich den Elektromagnetischen HiFiMan HE-5 LE der einen sehr guten warmen und detailreichen Klang hatte und !!! Natürlich hab ich auch den Rhinelander gehört. Werde jetzt mal die Pro-ject Box und den Heed Audio Khv testen !!!
Da ich jetzt den HD 595 habe werde ich mir bald den HD 650 anschaffen da man die feinen Details dort deutlich raushört !!! Mir wurde der Trends Audio (ank audio) DAC, Khv bei Alex Giese empfohlen diesen werde ich wenn ich Zeit hab mal ausgiebig testen....  ^^
MfG MasterFreak 

P.S. Alex Giese und Art & Voice sind einen Besuch werd (evtl. auch mehr  )


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2011)

Naja, bei Giese isses meiner Erfahrung nach so, dass wenn man nicht im Anzug da reinkommt erstmal nen gaaaaanzes Stück ignoriert wird. Nach dem Motto "Ach, der hat ja eh kein Geld". Hab ich jetzt auch schon von mehreren bestätigt bekommen.


----------



## MasterFreak (27. Juli 2011)

Er war ganz Sympatisch zu uns hat uns viel Probehören lassen usw... ! Und wir waren auch nicht in Anzug gekleidet oder so sondern in normal Kleidung wie man sie im Sommer trägt ^^
Man muss den richtigen Verkäufer erwischen sonst wird das nix  
Sooo Ich hab mal Die 3 Getestet und muss sagen das die Pro-jekt Box ein relativ großes rauschen hat und ein paar Störgeräusche .... Alles in allem hat sie zwar guten Klang, aber leider nervt dieses Rauschen. Der CanAmp von Heed ist ein sehr interessantes Gerät und er gefällt mir sehr gut mit warmem Klang und detailreicher Auflösung die ihn nicht hart splittet in die einzelteile der Musik, dann der Lehmann der alle musiker im Klassik stück eiskalt aufsplittet in die einzelteile und eine inorme Detailvielfalt an den Tag bringt mit einem Stück wärme was aber nicht vergleichbar ist mit dem Heed !!! Fazit: Der Heed Audio CanAmp empfiehlt sich für Freunde der wärmeren, und detailreichen Darstellung von Musik. Der Pro-ject hat leider ein rauschgeräusch, hat aber insgesamt eine gute Darstellung!!! Der Lehmann ist was für Leute die eine ganz reine Darstellung ihrer Quellen haben wollen (sehr Detailreich und relativ warm  ) !!!
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. PEG96 führt den Test weiter !!! 

Edit: WTF : mit dem Heed CanAmp kann man Radio empfangen warum auch immer !? Wenn es leise ist läuft am Gain höre ich NDR 2 liegt wohl an der Dämmung !! Ich hab weiter Erklärungen und den Test Thread an PEG96 übergeben  !!! Rhinelander is eindeutig der beste !!! Irgendwann Black Cube  Bilder von den Geräten folgen auch von PEG96 evtl. !!!


----------



## PEG96 (27. Juli 2011)

Was????????
Das wundert mich jetzt aber, auf uns ist der rothaarige Verkäufer total net eingegangen, wir konnten sehr lange hören und er hat mit uns auch relativ viel über die heutige Musikkultur gesprochen, über den Loudnesswar, seinen und unseren Musikgeschmack, das Gespräch war wie eines unter Freunden.
Mit wem hasst du denn gesprochen?
Also wir hatten noch einen alten Telefunken TRX3000 dabei, der hat einen Defekt an der Endstufe und ein Display funktioniert nicht mehr, den haben sich die beiden dort sehr genau angeschaut und waren erstmal begeistert und zack haben wir über das "alte" Hifi gesprochen.
Auch das wir den Rhinelander ausgeliehen haben war gar kein Problem, das wurde uns sogar vorgeschlagen.

Das ist irgendwie schon merkwürdig, also wir waren letzte Woche schoneinmal dort und heute waren wir wieder da und wurden wieder total net behandelt, obwohl wir gesagt haben, dass uns ca. 1000€ zu teuer sind.

EDIT Ja, der Test wird die nächsten Tage entstehen.


----------



## MasterFreak (27. Juli 2011)

Ich werd mal meine alten Cambridge Audio rausholen um ihn dort zu Reparieren, dass alte Endstufen problem  ^^


----------



## PEG96 (27. Juli 2011)

Kennt irgendwer eine Lösung, wie man das Problem mit dem Radio lösen kann? Denn es ist nicht immer vorhanden.
Das merkwürdige ist, dass wir hier fast keinen UkW-Empfang haben.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand von euch Tipps, wie ich verbogene Vinyls wieder gerade bekomme? Die ein oder andere Platte hat nach ein paar Jahren ohne Benutzung einen leichten "Hügel" in der Mitte bekommen, obwohl die Platten alle nebeneinander senkrecht im Keller gelagert wurden. Abspielen lässt sich noch jede Platte, die Nadel springt auch nicht oder bleibt hängen, aber der Tonabnehmerarm eiert ordentlich. 
Gut ist das doch weder für die Nadel noch für die Platte? Kann ich die Platten iwie wieder sanft gerade bekommen, ohne dass ich Depp die Dinger noch schlimmer beschädige?


----------



## MasterFreak (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mal gehört das es Professionelle Plattenbügelmaschinen gibt ! Evtl. kann man mit ein bisschenn Wärme und leichten Druck die Platten wieder grade biegen aber das weiß ich net.
Link: Krumme Vinyls gerade machen?, Sonstige Medien - HIFI-FORUM
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Falk (28. Juli 2011)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Boxen für die Unter-der-Woche-Wohnung der besseren Hälfte. Sollen nur einen kleinen Raum beschallen mit Musik von Notebook/iPhone (nachdem die ganze Wohnung nur 28qm hat braucht es nicht viel Leistung).

Hatte die Teufel Concept B20 ins Auge gefasst, die bei den Kollegen der SFT gar nicht mal schlecht abgeschnitten haben: Test: PC-Lautsprecher Teufel Concept B 20 gegen Nubert Nupro A-10 (die Nubert wären etwas zu viel des Guten).

Meinungen dazu?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2011)

Also wenn du die B20 nimmst, dann würde ich sie Wandnah aufstellen. Ich fand, dass der Tiefton schon bei 40cm Wandabstand am "verhungern" war. Ansonsten ein schöner Lautsprecher wenn man nicht auf Pegelhetzerei gehen möchte.


----------



## Falk (28. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also wenn du die B20 nimmst, dann würde ich sie Wandnah aufstellen. Ich fand, dass der Tiefton schon bei 40cm Wandabstand am "verhungern" war. Ansonsten ein schöner Lautsprecher wenn man nicht auf Pegelhetzerei gehen möchte.


 
Nein, das zielt auf Zimmerlautstärke ab. Mehr soll gar nicht dabei rumkommen, aber das eben halbwegs vernünftig. Musikmäßig reden wir auch nicht von extremen.

Ansonsten: Alternativen in ähnlichem Preisbereich?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich finde das Edifier D330 ist auch noch einen Blick wert. Wäre evtl auch besser der "Regierung" zu erklären wegen der Abmessungen der Sats .


----------



## Falk (28. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich bei 2.0 bleiben. Parkett-Boden und dünne Wände - da braucht es nicht unbedingt einen Sub, außer man möchte regelmäßig die Nachbarn nerven. 

Später kommt da vielleicht noch ein Airport-Express oder ein anderes, AirPlay-fähiges WLAN-Gerät dazu. Das vereinfacht das Abspielen von Musik vom Handy doch etwas.


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2011)

So, in paar Tagen kommt das Galaxy S2, und ich werde paar Wochen nicht zu Hause sein. Da will ich wenigstens meine Kopfhörer mitnehmen. Welcher Verstärker ist denn da der beste?

Reicht der FiiO E5? Oder lieber den E11?


----------



## Sync (28. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde das S2 eigtl laut genug (An meinem Denon Ah D2000)


----------



## Lolm@n (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Was hat eig. B&O für einen Ruf ausser das sie sch*** teuer sind? haben sie auch eine gute Qualität (Boxen mal aussen vor gelassen) 

Das Design spricht für sich un dich finde solch futuristischen aber gleichzeitig schlichtes Design wie das von B&O sehr geil...

Aber es muss sich lohnen den auch rel "alte" Komponente sind noch teurer als die 

Wenn es gute gibt wäre ich froh wenn ihr mir die nennen könnt... Genutzt würde das ganze als HomeCinema 
Jedoch nehme ich für das Design auch kleinere Nachteile an im vergleich zur HW die Kompromisslos sein muss 

MfG


----------



## HAWX (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hör gerade MJ: Stranger in Moscow höre den Regen am Anfang und guck in Gedanken aus dem Fenster und wunder mich, da doch die Sonne scheint
Nach ca 10s fällt mir dann auf, dass der Regen "aus" den Boxen kam


----------



## Lee (28. Juli 2011)

> Ich bin jetzt auf den Sennheiser HD280 Pro gestoßen. Nachdem was ich  so gelesen habe sollte der mir gefallen. Preislich auch in Ordnung. Ich  bestell ihn mir jetzt einfach mal bei Thomann. Wenn er mir nicht  gefällt geht er halt wieder zurück, dann wirds wirklich der K518.


Der Senni ging heute wieder zurück. Hätte ich ihn für Zuhause gebraucht hätte ich ihn sicher behalten. Er hat einen wirklich schönen neutralen Frequenzverlauf und klang allgemein auch sehr anständig. Für Unterwegs, und damit mein Haupteinsatzgebiet, war mir der Bass jedoch zu schwach und der KH zu groß. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber unterwegs wirkt der Bass leider deutlich schwächer als in einer ruhigen Umgebung, und bei einem ohnehin schon ziemlich neutralen bis leicht zurückhaltenem Tiefton ist selbst mir das dann doch zu schwach. Totschlagargument war dann, dass er selbst zusammegefaltet einfach zu groß war. Er hat unmöglich in meine Jackentasche gepasst. Zudem sieht es einfach bescheuert aus, mit so einem Riesending rum zu laufen.

Wer aber für Zuhause einen guten neutralen geschlossenen Kopfhörer mit exzellenter Geräuschabschirmung im Preisbereich 100€ sucht, dem kann ich den Sennheiser HD 280 Pro ans Herz legen. Ich kann ihn mir auch sehr gut an einem Digital Klavier vorstellen. Habe ich nur leider nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Lee (28. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> So, in paar Tagen kommt das Galaxy S2, und ich werde paar Wochen nicht zu Hause sein. Da will ich wenigstens meine Kopfhörer mitnehmen. Welcher Verstärker ist denn da der beste?
> 
> Reicht der FiiO E5? Oder lieber den E11?


 
Ich habe den E7, dessen Verstärkereinheit soweit ich weiß identisch mit dem E5 ist. Der E7 hebt den Bass selbst ohne den einschaltbaren "Bassboost" deutlich an. Ob er andere Frequenzbereiche auch noch anhebt ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Laut genug wird er aber. Fazit: Wenn du keine neutralität brauchst ist er E5 sein Geld wert.

Der E11 soll eine bessere Verstärkereinheit haben als alle anderen Fiio pKHV´s. Wie sich das klanglich auswirkt weiß ich jedoch nicht.

Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost. Schlafmangel und andere negative Einflüsse...


----------



## HAWX (29. Juli 2011)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Marke "The T.Bone"?
Thomann bietet davon viele Kopfhörer an aber ich habe von denen hier noch nie was gehört.


----------



## PEG96 (29. Juli 2011)

Ist das nicht die Thomann eigene Marke?


----------



## L.B. (29. Juli 2011)

Ich werde mir demnächst ein Mikrofon von T.Bone holen, dann kann ich dir sagen, ob die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## sipsap (29. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Thomann eigene Marke?


 
jup ist die Hausmarke. Hab ich allerdings noch keine Erfahrung mit gemacht.


----------



## HAWX (29. Juli 2011)

Joa ich hab mich halt gefragt, ob diese KH's was taugen denn alle anderen Marken hab ich zumindest schonmal irgendwo von gelesen.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...g-eines-hoerraums-und-wohnheimkinos-4601.html

Wer will kann ja mal reinschauen . Das Album können nur User aus meiner Kontaktliste öffnen . Ist ja kein "Tag der offenen Tür"  .


----------



## GW-Player (29. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...g-eines-hoerraums-und-wohnheimkinos-4601.html
> 
> Wer will kann ja mal reinschauen . Das Album können nur User aus meiner Kontaktliste öffnen . Ist ja kein "Tag der offenen Tür"  .


 Lass mich rein


----------



## Caspar (29. Juli 2011)

Mir nützt es aktuell leider eh nüscht, jetzt hats auch noch den Akai 1175 erwischt. 

Aber hey... bald habsch bissl Zeit...


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1806-nfsgame-albums-entstehung-eines-hoerraums-und-wohnheimkinos-4601.html
> 
> Wer will kann ja mal reinschauen . Das Album können nur User aus meiner Kontaktliste öffnen . Ist ja kein "Tag der offenen Tür"  .



Na super
Woher wusstest du eigentlich, wer ich im RL bin bei Facebook?


----------



## sh4sta (30. Juli 2011)

Eine Möglichkeit wie er das gemacht haben koennte, wäre die ICQ-Nummer in deinem Profil. Da man ICQ mit Facebook Synchronisieren kann.


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

sh4sta schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Möglichkeit wie er das gemacht haben koennte, wäre die ICQ-Nummer in deinem Profil. Da man ICQ mit Facebook Synchronisieren kann.



Bei ICQ hab ich ihn aber gar nicht


----------



## stahlschnabel (30. Juli 2011)

hallo PEG, sag mal du hast doch sicher nen plattenspieler und kennst da auch ein paar modelle. überlege mir den pro-ject rpm 10.1 zu kaufen. 
mein haendler hat keinen zum probehören, aber er bestellt ihn mir sicher gerne, nur damit ich mal reinhören kann. das ist der vorteil wenn man bereits eine gewisse summe in einem bestimmten laden gelassen hat, man wird auch immer mit namen begrüsst  wobei ich denke, dass man auch neukunden so nett behandelt die vorher einen termin ausmachen  ich schweife aus, aber ich musste gerade schmunzeln als ich daran dachte wie ich mal ohne termin eine kleine belehrung bekam, nachdem ich die frage stellte, ob er mir kurz die kombo mit den MFE stromkabeln inkl. dem filter  1+ nochmal anschliessen kann     : )))))   

frage mich aber ob ich da zu nicht sehr auf die optik schaue, möchte schon gerne einen der sonen schönen dicken glasteller hat.
ich hab keine röhre, deshalb ware eine gewisse grundwärme angenehm (kommt der sound letztendlich nicht aus dem Tonabnehmer?) 
einen phonoeingang hat mein amp nicht, deshalb muss ich wieder einmal vergleichen mit drei möglichen klangquellen -> plattenspieler, tonnabnehmer und phono-vorverstärker ...

es wird also sicher noch einige zeit bis zum vergehen. besitze etwa 10 platten und etwas ueber 1000cd's, und ich finde jetzt reichts mal mit den silberlingen. war am wochenende in london und in den musikläden gabs zu 80% vinyl. freu mich schon drauf die erste platte daheim aufzulegen und mich zurueckzulehnen.


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Na super
> Woher wusstest du eigentlich, wer ich im RL bin bei Facebook?


 Im PCGHX-Clan hast du deinen RL-Namen und ein Bild von dir. Dadurch war die Sache auch für mich relativ einfach 
(Hab dich auch mal geaddet )

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Im PCGHX-Clan hast du deinen RL-Namen und ein Bild von dir. Dadurch war die Sache auch für mich relativ einfach
> (Hab dich auch mal geaddet )
> 
> Mfg, ice



Okay wenn man da guckt ists natürlich einfach
Ich dachte er wäre zufällig durch Mieze auf mich gestoßen, die hatte mich kurz vorher geaddet

Edit: Ich nehme mal an du bist der Mittlere von den Dreien auf dem Bild?


----------



## PEG96 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja, wen der Plattenspieler ordentlich funktioniert, macht das Abnhemersystem den Klang.
Ich benutze und empfehle immer wieder den Technics SL-1210MK II, da er grundsolide ist:
Er dreht schnell und gleichmäßig an
Er hat einen direktantrieb, der sehr gut arbeitet.
Der Motor hält es auch aus wenn man ihn rückwärts benutzt.
Das Ding ist unkaputtbar, hält seit 20Jahren, selbst ihm Club.

An den Technics würde ich eine Ortofon 2M Blue hängen.
Damit bist du für wenig Geld sehr gut bedient.
Als Pre-Amp würde ich den in Deutschland produzierten Lehmann Black Cube benutzen, der ist auch absolut ausreichend.

Dass wäre meine Lösung für weniger als 1000€.
Oder möchtest du soviel wie der Pro-ject kostet ausgeben?

BTW möchtest du denn gerne Röhre, gefällt dir der Klang?


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juli 2011)

Der  pro-ject rpm 10.1 ist ein schönes Teil ! Soviel Geld willst du ausgeben !? Der Pro-ject ist hat einen Dynamischen und sehr offenen Klang den man auch schon mit zu den High End Geräten zählen kann ! Zu den Phonovorverstärkern bietet Pro-ject den Pro-Ject Audio Systems an der auf deren Plattenspielern abgestimmt ist !!! Grundwärme ist durch die Röhre im Vorverstärker vorhanden und die Klare wiedergabe auch  
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Na super
> Woher wusstest du eigentlich, wer ich im RL bin bei Facebook?


 Ich hab kombiniert , und nebenbei hats mir nen hessisches Vögelchen gezwitschert  .


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab kombiniert , und nebenbei hats mir nen hessisches Vögelchen gezwitschert  .



Hessisch? Was weißt du was ich nicht weiß?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2011)

Ich meine iceman  .


----------



## stahlschnabel (30. Juli 2011)

Ich war jetzt etwas überrascht, dass ausgerechnet PEG mir einem 1210er empfiehlt : ) Ist er klanglich wirklich so ein guter Spieler? Habe etwas gegoogelt, Produktion wurde letztes Jahr eingestellt, dürfte somit eine echte Wertanlage sein! Habe weiter gegoogelt und etwas über die Qualität der Nachfolgemodelle gesucht. Aber es gibt ja noch keine Langzeiterfahrung. Hoffe wirklich nicht, dass Technics jetzt am Material spart und günstigere Teile verwendet, und eben diese nach 20 Jahren nicht mehr so funktionieren wie am ersten Tag. 

Der Black Cube soll ja ein echtes Wunderding sein. Tests klingen vielversprechend, muss dabei aber schon wieder an die Tube Box SE II denken, die natürlich, als Röhrenvorverstärker(in?), mehr emotionen in mir auslöste. Die beiden werde ich auf jeden Fall testen. 

Dynamisch und sehr offen geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung, natürlich .. Bei Dynamik denke ich oft an den music.hall 25.2, den ich mal in meiner Surroundanlage für die beiden Frontspeaker durchgeschliffen hatte. Ein echter Überflieger in der Preisklasse. Habe ihn aber zurückgegeben weil der Sound im leiseren Bereich entweder zu leise oder zu laut war, man konnte einfach nicht fein genug an der Lautstärke drehen. 
Schade eigentlich, aber als Ergebnis hatte ich mich dann dazu entschlossen eine Anlage zu kaufen die ich in 20-30 Jahren noch lieben werde, und mich damit auch genau richtig entschieden. Soweit getan, fehlt nun nur noch der Plattenspieler und für die neue Wohnung eventuell die MFE Stromanbindung.

Habe auch gelesen, dass ein Tonabnehmer etwa 1/3, ebenso wie der Phono-Vorverstärker, des Preises ausmachen sollte. Wäre es aber, wenn der Sound vom Tonabnehmer kommt, nicht eher andersrum sinnvoller? 
Als Abnehmer ist mir auch der Ortofon MC Rondo aufgefallen. Ein guter Vergleich wird hier der empfohlene 2M Blue sein, der mit seiner guten Räumlichkeit mir sicherlich schnell helfen wird ein gutes Verhältnis zwischen Preis und Leistung zu vermitteln.


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine iceman  .



Ah okay der hat mich aber erst vorhin geaddet


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juli 2011)

stahlschnabel schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt etwas überrascht, dass ausgerechnet PEG mir einem 1210er empfiehlt : ) Ist er klanglich wirklich so ein guter Spieler? Habe etwas gegoogelt, Produktion wurde letztes Jahr eingestellt, dürfte somit eine echte Wertanlage sein! Habe weiter gegoogelt und etwas über die Qualität der Nachfolgemodelle gesucht. Aber es gibt ja noch keine Langzeiterfahrung. Hoffe wirklich nicht, dass Technics jetzt am Material spart und günstigere Teile verwendet, und eben diese nach 20 Jahren nicht mehr so funktionieren wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> Der Black Cube soll ja ein echtes Wunderding sein. Tests klingen vielversprechend, muss dabei aber schon wieder an die Tube Box SE II denken, die natürlich, als Röhrenvorverstärker(in?), mehr emotionen in mir auslöste. Die beiden werde ich auf jeden Fall testen.
> 
> ...



Jo der Technics geht. Er ist mehr zum DJ Plattenspieler ummutiert den man auch für Hifi benutzen kann. Er ist sehr Leistungsfähig und hält lange !!! Aber der Pro-jekt hält auch ewig und ist immer ein treuer gefährte der sehr dynamisch ist. Zum Klang der Technics kann ich dir leider nix sagen weil ich die noch nicht komplett getestet hab, aber Pro-jekt ist schon richtig. Ich hab einen günstigen Plattenspieler von Pro-jekt der seit ca. 15 Jahren schon seinen Dienst sehr sehr gut macht ! Ich konnte mich nie beklagen und der Klang war auch immer sehr schön warm und dynamisch. 
Der Black Cube ist ein Wunderding, besonders im Klang aber er ist mehr für Khs gedacht !!! Aber der Pro-jekt Vorverstärker wird seinen Job auch gut machen und er hat die wärme wie schon gesagt und über den preis kann man auch nicht klagen, oder !? 
Gruß MasterFreak

P.S. Testen ist eigentlich das richtige Stichwort  Teste alles und entscheide selber was dir am besten gefällt !!!


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juli 2011)

Warmer klang wenn ich das schon höre  sollte eigentlich ein unwort sein.

Allerdings "Warmer" klang ist nicht immer erwünscht, ich wollte ihn nicht, denn man hat bei "warmen" klang immer ein gewissen Dynamik verlust, und vorallem ein verlust in der Präzission, man könnte auch sagen es ist klangverbiegerrei.

Im grunde gibts aber keinen warmen klang das ist ein unwort, besser treffend würde "weichgezeichnet"

Aber da geschmäcker verschieden sind sollte jeder selbst testen, nicht jeden gefällt z.b der klang eines Röhrenverstärkers.


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juli 2011)

Ja eben, bei der Röhre ist er Warm, evtl. beizeichnet jeder diesen Klang anders aber ich empfinde ihn als warm. Es gibt aber auch kalten Klang bei nicht röhren Geräten wie ich festgestellt hab ! Die Dynamik geht keines Falls verloren... von meinem Plattenspieler zum Verstärker jedenfalls net !!! ^^ Zum Bespiel sind meiner Meinung nach die Hifiman HE5 LE oder der Sennheiser HD 595 warm oder der HD 800 ist relativ kalt dafür aber mit großer Präzision. Es kommt meistens auf den Geschmack an... man (!!!) _*muss*_ (!!!) selber entscheiden was einem gefällt.
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. natürlich sind empfehlungen gut aber entscheidet wird immer selber ^^


----------



## PEG96 (30. Juli 2011)

Nicht vergessen, eine Röhre muss nicht zwangsläufig warmgezeichnet klingen!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich wollt mich ja in zukunft hier aus technischen Diskussionen raushalten...aber wenn ich lese was hier schonwieder für ein Unsinn erzählt wird...
seit wann hat denn der Plattenspieler einen Einfluss auf den Klang? Es gibt nur drei Dinge, die ein Plattenspieler möglichst gut können muss:

- er muss möglichst rumpelfrei sein
- er muss einen möglichst leichtgängigen Tonarm haben, der den Tonabnehmer aber kontrolliert in der Rille hält
- er muss möglichst geringe Gleichlaufschwankungen haben damit die Musik nicht leiert

Dynamik, Wärme, Kälte, Spritzigkeit, Auflösung und all der Quatsch kommt zum überwiegenden Teil vom Tonabnehmer und zu einem geringen Teil vom Phono-PreAmp. Das hat überhaupt nix mit dem Plattenspieler zu tun, wie auch? Sicher kann man mit viel Phantasie in einen rumpelnden Motor eine gewisse Wärme (oder wie es dfence besser bezeichnet ein "Weichspülen") hineininterpretieren, tatsächlich übertönt dabei das Motorrumpeln aber lediglich die Wiedergabe vom Tonabnehmer. Ein zu schwergängier Tonarm, der den Tonabnehmer nicht kontrolliert führen kann resultiert in Verzerrungen und hat ebenfalls keinen Einfluss auf Dynamik oder Auflösung.
Der großteil des Vinyl-Budgets sollte in den Tonabnehmer und in die Schallplatten fließen. Der Plattenspieler und der Phono-PreAmp ändern sogut wie nix am Klang. Ich hatte mittlerweile einen Reloop RP-1000Mk3, leihweise einen Technics SL-1200Mk2, einen Reloop RP-2000Mk3, einen Yamaha P300 und derzeit einen Pro-Ject Xpression III. Klanglich gab es überhaupt keinen hörbaren Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Plattenspielern. Bei den Phono-PreAmps hatte ich bisher den im Denon PMA-510AE integrierten, einen billigen NoName-PreAmp und derzeit den Cambridge Audio Azur 540P in den Fingern. Ebenfalls sogut wie keine hörbaren Unterschiede, ich meine zwar, dass der Cambridge etwas spritziger klingt, aber ich würde es nie felsenfest behaupten.

Wichtig ist dagegen die Auswahl des Tonabnehmers. Da muss man auf die Abschlusskapzität achten (die muss zum Phono-PreAmp passen) und man muss auf die Compliance achten (die muss zum eff. Tonarmgewicht passen). Und natürlich sollte man einen MM-Tonabnehmer auch an einen MM-PreAmp anschließen und einen MC-Tonabnehmer an einen MC-PreAmp. Wenn diese Eigenschaften passen kann man sich umgucken welcher Tonabnehmer einem klanglich passt. MC ist nicht automatisch besser als MM (siehe z.B. den sehr guten MM-Abnehmer Ortofon 2m Black). Je schärfer der Schliff (sphärisch<elliptisch<Fine Line<Gyger<Shibata), desto mehr Informationen vermag der Tonabnehmer aus der Rille zu holen. Nackte Diamanten (also ganze Diamanten) sind getippten (ein Diamantensplitter der auf einen Metallträger geklebt ist) vorzuziehen, da sie a) länger halten und b) leichter sind und die bewegte Masse dadurch geringer ist, wodruch Verzerrungen gemindert werden.


----------



## PEG96 (30. Juli 2011)

Habe ich geschrieben, dass ein Plattenspieler klingt, ich meinte, dass  er wenn er gut ist, nicht klingt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Juli 2011)

PEG, ich mein ja auch nicht dich, auch wenn ich einen Technics SL1210Mk2, der im Moment ca. 700€ kostet und dazu ein 2m Blue (kostet 150€) so nie empfehlen würde, da das viele Geld, das der Technics kostet, besser in einem besseren Tonabnehmer investiert ist. Klar ist das 2m Blue schon ein ordentlicher Tonabnehmer, aber wenn man 900€ ausgeben will kann man sich auch nen 300€-Plattenspieler (bspw. Pro-Ject Debut III, Denon DP-300F, Rega Planar I usw.) holen und das restliche Geld lieber in einen besseren Tonabnehmer stecken (Ortofon 2m Bronze oder gar Black, Nagaoka MP-30, Denon DL-103R, Goldring G1042, Ortofon 540MkII oder diverse Ortofon Rondo oder Kontrapunkt...). Da gibt es so viel Auswahl in dem Preisbereich mit wirklich signifakten Klangunterschieden, dass es fast schon absurd ist, soviel Geld in den Plattenspieler zu stecken. Man sollte nur einen Dreher finden, der einem optisch und haptisch zusagt und die Basics beherrscht (Gleichlaufschwankung weniger als 1%, Rumpelabstand mehr als 40dB). Bessere Werte machen eh keinen Sinn, da jeden Schallplatte der Welt mehr Gleichlaufschwankungen erzeugt (dadurch, dass das Mittenloch nie 100% mittig sitzt) und mehr Rumpeln hervorruft (durch Unebenheiten des Vinyls).

Ich meinte aber eher solche Aussagen:



> Der Pro-ject ist hat einen Dynamischen und sehr offenen Klang den man auch schon mit zu den High End Geräten zählen kann !





> Zu den Phonovorverstärkern bietet Pro-ject den Pro-Ject Audio Systems an der auf deren Plattenspielern abgestimmt ist !!!


(Wie kann ein Phono-PreAmp an den Plattenspieler angepasst sein? Der PreAmp steht in keinster Weise in einer klanglich relevanten Verbindung mit dem Plattenspieler, selbiger hat überhaupt nichts mit der Tonerzeugung zu tun, er soll einfach nur die Platte drehen und den Tonabnehmer (der ist der Tonerzeuger) in der Rille halten)



> Zum Klang der Technics kann ich dir leider nix sagen weil ich die noch  nicht komplett getestet hab, aber Pro-jekt ist schon richtig.


----------



## PEG96 (30. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, da kann man lieber nen billigen Pro-ject nehmen.
Ich empfehle den Technics halt deshalb, weil er bei vielen Bekannten schon so lange hält. Außerdem kenne ich 2, bei denen Pro-jects kaputtgegeange sind, aber es stimmt schon, dann lieber mehr in den Abnhemer investieren.
BTW den Technics würde es gebraucht auch für 330e geben.


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juli 2011)

@Afi  Hätt zwar nich gedacht das du dich nochmal zu worte meldest, aber du hast in allen bezügen recht. 

Btw der Technics ist unter anderem so teuer weil er zu ner Legende geworden ist und weil er eben extremst robust ist und langlebig ist, ich würd aber auch soweit gehen und sagen, das der Technics nur für DJ´s recht interessant ist, aber zum normalen musikhören taug auch was billigeres genauso gut, wie Afi schon geschrieben hat, der Plattenspieler macht nicht den Ton. 

Und was das weichspülen angeht, unter "warmen" klang versteht man eine beschneidung der Bässe, eine hervorhebung des Mittenbereichs und eine beschneidung der Höhen, hierbei geht eben Dynamik und Präzision verloren. Wie ich schon sagte, es ist klangverbiegung. 

@Masterfreak, du bist aber schon ziemlich arg von dir überzeugt oder, wenn du sagst deine empfehlungen sind gut ?  Das soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, denn wie du schon sagst jeder hat nen anderes hörempfinden.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2011)

dfence und AFI: Ihr sprecht genau das auch was ich mir beim Lesen der letzten Posts gedacht hab ->

Ich bin (und werde) übrigens nicht nur wegen der Renovierungsarbeiten hier in der Topic weniger aktiv (sein)... Ich hoffe ihr versteht den Schritt .


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juli 2011)

Nich nur du, ich glaub Afi stinkts genauso wie mir und dir  Dafür gibts ja noch die IG


----------



## PEG96 (30. Juli 2011)

Wie ist eigentlich Thorens im Momment?


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

Boah im Luxx ist es schlimm
Ich bin knapp 2 Tage dabei und treff da fast nur... Naja... Da will einer Monströsen Bass aus einem Logitech Z4
Autosound wie er es nennt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Juli 2011)

> @Afi  Hätt zwar nich gedacht das du dich nochmal zu worte meldest,


Um darauf bezug zu nehmen, kann ich eigentlich nur dich selbst nochmal zitieren:



> aber da gibts eben auch 2 seiten, die eine ist der reine Musikgenuss,  die andere ist das Hobby und Faszination Hifi, und da philosophiert man  doch gern über solche dinge.


Der niveauvolle Erfahrungsaustausch macht auch mir spaß, von dir hab ich viel über Verstärkertechnik gelernt, von anderen Usern aus dem HiFi-Forum viel über die Plattenspielertechnik. Ohne solche Foren ist es nunmal schwierig und kostspielig sich in die technischen Grundlagen unseres Hobbys einzuarbeiten. Mich regen nur diese ganzen "Das ist besser als das und nur das teuerste ist gerade gut genug für dich"-Diskussionen hier maßlos auf. Hier wird mittlerweile in jedem Thread pauschal jedes Headset in der Luft zerrisen und für ScheiXe befunden ohne das die Leute die Dinger selbst mal gehört haben. Und genauso zieht sich das durch andere Themen, die Xonar ist das Maß aller Dinge, bei Lautsprechern werden ein paar wenige Marken pauschal in den Himmel gelobt und andere Makren (z.B. Teufel) pauschal niedergeschmettert. Dieses völlig unreflektierte nachgeplappere von Mythen, Gerüchten und Halbwahrheiten hier ist absoluter Kindergarten. Kaum jemand geht in der Beratung mal wirklich in die Tiefe, immer wird das gleiche empfohlen mit dem Zusatz "geh selbst hören". Damit ist man ja raus aus dem Schneider. Aber mal eine fachkundige konkrete Hilfe bekommt hier doch kaum noch jemand, da wird zum großteil bei Lautsprecherempfehlungen doch nichtmal mehr nach Raumgröße und Raumausstattung gefragt, früher wurden da sogar mal Grundrisse erfragt, da wurde konkret auf den einzelnen Fall eingegangen. Aber hier tummeln sich mittlerweile soviele Möchtegern-Hifidele, das einem einfach die Lust daran vergeht hier noch eine wirklich kompetente und individuelle Beratung zu geben wenn die nächsten 5 Posts nach pben beschriebenem Muster ablaufen.

Die Zeit, die ich damit verschwende nutze ich dann lieber einfach wieder mehr zum Musik hören. Gegen ein respektvolles und nettes Philosophieren habe ich garnix, an solchen Diskussionen nehme ich auch weiter gerne Teil.



> Btw der Technics ist unter anderem so teuer weil er zu ner Legende  geworden ist und weil er eben extremst robust ist und langlebig ist, ich  würd aber auch soweit gehen und sagen, das der Technics nur für DJ´s  recht interessant ist


Völlig richtig, wobei die richtig heftige Preisexplosion ja dann kam als die Produktion vom Mk2 eingestellt wurde, jetzt werden die Restbestände halt zu Wucherpreisen angeboten. Bei den Nachfolgemodellen hat ja leidergottes der Rotstift wieder zugeschlagen und die Qualität reicht nichtmehr an den Mk2 ran. 




> Wie ist eigentlich Thorens im Momment?


Mit zwei Worten: völlig überteuert.
Die bauen im preislich interessanten Bereich (<1000€) nix eigenes mehr, nurnoch umgelabelte Dual- und Pro-ject-Dreher zum doppelten bis dreifachen Preis.
Der Thorens TD309 ist allerdings ein endgeiles Gerät, optisch mein Traumspieler, technisch einwandfrei und innovativ. An dem gibts nix zu meckern.


----------



## stahlschnabel (30. Juli 2011)

masterfreak, erstmal noch vielen dank für den tip mit dem tube se II, sieht schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus. werde mir alternativ auch den 6.1 anhören, entspricht optisch auch in etwa dem was ich gerne hätte. 
denke wenn ich erstmal den reinen plattenspieler habe, wird mir mein händler sicher einige tonabnehmer leihen. den 10.1 habe ich als ausstellungsstueck fuer 1800,- gefunden, muesste mich nur vorher reinhoeren koennen. frueher habe ich immer von jedem teil das beste aus den tests genommen, fazit: es hat nicht zusammengepasst und klanglich war es einfach lange nicht gut im preis-leistungaverhaeltnis. zb. ein restek challenger, linn nexus LS und ein sony 555 esprit cd player. alles gute teile, aber haben halt nicht zusammengepasst   naja, mit 16 darf man noch fehler machen. werde auf jedenfall meine eindruecke hier schreiben. bis dahin nochmal danke auch an dich PEG!


----------



## PEG96 (30. Juli 2011)

Hey we wäre es mit einem Rega RP1, der ist für 350€ echt klasse.
Wie gesagt, ich würde lieber mehr in den Tonabnehmer investieren, der kann nicht viel besse als die Pro-Ject und der REGA


----------



## stahlschnabel (30. Juli 2011)

der rp1 soll gleichlaufschwaechen haben, sowohl hoerte man in einigen tests auch eine art motorrauschen im signal. wie gesagt, ich werde noch einige monate damit verbringen die teile zu testen. leider bin ich auch etwas der optik verfallen, der ich wohl mit etwas aufpreis tribut zollen muss. wobei ich immer noch davon ueberzeugt bin, dass sich klanglich sehr wohl unterschiede zeigen werden.
 es gibt auch ueberall leute die behaupten cd spieler sind digital und klingen, ebenso wie kabel, alle gleich. dieser meinung bin ich schon seit einiger zeit nicht mehr. ich waere sogar froh wenn es so waere, wuerde einiges leichter machen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Juli 2011)

> der rp1 soll gleichlaufschwaechen haben, sowohl hoerte man in einigen tests auch eine art motorrauschen im signal.



Verlasse dich nicht auf Tests. Die Testzeitschriften werden vor allem durch Werbung finanziert, und zwar Werbung von den Herstellern und Produkten, die getestet werden.
Hast du konkrete Angaben zu Gleichlaufschwankungen und Rumpelabstand beim RP1 gefunden? Wie geagt, Gleichlaufschwankungen unter einem Prozent reichen voll aus, jede Schallplatte erzeugt mehr Gleichlaufschwankungen. Genauso verählt es sich mit dem Rumpeln, mehr als 40dB Rumpelabstand müssen es nicht unbedingt sein, 40dB reichen schon völlig aus, damit das Motorrumpeln nicht das Schallplattenrumpeln übertönt.



> wobei ich immer noch davon ueberzeugt bin, dass sich klanglich sehr wohl unterschiede zeigen werden.



So eine Überzeugung ist zwar technisch völlig unbegründet, aber wenn du sie hast, dann hast du sie und da gibts nix dagegen einzuwenden. Leider, denn dann wirds teuer 
Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung den Pro-Ject Xpression III ans Herz legen, der war für mich der optimale Kompromiss aus guter Otptik und Haptik und einem erträglichen Preis. Aber mit einem teureren Plattenspieler wie dem RPM 10.1 lässt sich natürlich genauso gut Musik hören. Ich würde es mir nur 10 mal überlegen, soviel Geld in die Technik zu stecken bei gerade mal 10 vorhanden Schallplatten. Das Geld ist mMn in Schallplatten besser angelegt, sonst hat man ja nix zu hören und guckt sich das Gerät nur an.


----------



## stahlschnabel (30. Juli 2011)

ich finde die dreher von project alle ziemlich schoen. music.hall wird auch noch getestet, roy hall hat einfach in anderen bereichen auch immer seine verliebtheit zur musik bewiesen.

denkst du es bleibt bei 10 platten?  habe fuer eine fuenfstellige summe cd's im regal stehen, viele davon auch nicht mehr so guenstig zu bekommen. wie geschrieben habe ich aber nun genug silberlinge gesammelt und moechte sehr gerne wieder zum vinyl zurueckkehren. eigentlich habe ich schon etwas mehr scheiben hier rumstehen, aber die menge bezog sich auf hoerbares material. 

ja, das mit den tests ist wahr. verlasse mich nur auf meine ohren, und auch mein haendler weiss, dass es bei mir auch mal laenger dauern kann bis ich was gefunden habe. 

es ist halt eines meiner groessten hobbies, und ich hab auch nicht viel ahnung von technik, muss ich auch nicht ... meine ohren sagen mir schon was sie wollen! und wenns dann halt der grottenhaesslichste dreher sein soll, den die welt je gesehen hat, dann ist es halt so. hauptsache der klang gefaellt!

habe leider in meinem bekanntenkreis niemanden der laenger als 2 minuten mal still sein und einem lied lauschen kann. schade eigentlich, aber ein grund dafuer dass ich hier bin :p


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Juli 2011)

> es ist halt eines meiner groessten hobbies, und ich hab auch nicht viel  ahnung von technik, muss ich auch nicht ... meine ohren sagen mir schon  was sie wollen!



Wenn man es sich leisten kann ist das sicher die wertvollste Einstellung zum Hobby HiFi! 



> . music.hall wird auch noch getestet, roy hall hat einfach in anderen  bereichen auch immer seine verliebtheit zur musik bewiesen.



Die music.dreher sind ja letztendlich auch "nur" getunte Pro-ject Spieler, sind aber sicher auch ein oder zwei Blicke wert.


----------



## sinthor4s (31. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Boah im Luxx ist es schlimm
> Ich bin knapp 2 Tage dabei und treff da fast nur... Naja... Da will einer Monströsen Bass aus einem Logitech Z4
> Autosound wie er es nennt



Wenn der besagte Mensch das denn so will... Manchmal sollte man einfach nicht versuchen
jemanden eine andere Meinung "anzugewöhnen" sondern einfach machen lassen und sich
mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der besagte Mensch das denn so will... Manchmal sollte man einfach nicht versuchen
> jemanden eine andere Meinung "anzugewöhnen" sondern einfach machen lassen und sich
> mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen



Zu dem Ergebnis bin ich auch gekommen. Er holt sich jetzt ein Teufel Concept C


----------



## MasterFreak (31. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> PEG, ich mein ja auch nicht dich, auch wenn ich einen Technics SL1210Mk2, der im Moment ca. 700€ kostet und dazu ein 2m Blue (kostet 150€) so nie empfehlen würde, da das viele Geld, das der Technics kostet, besser in einem besseren Tonabnehmer investiert ist. Klar ist das 2m Blue schon ein ordentlicher Tonabnehmer, aber wenn man 900€ ausgeben will kann man sich auch nen 300€-Plattenspieler (bspw. Pro-Ject Debut III, Denon DP-300F, Rega Planar I usw.) holen und das restliche Geld lieber in einen besseren Tonabnehmer stecken (Ortofon 2m Bronze oder gar Black, Nagaoka MP-30, Denon DL-103R, Goldring G1042, Ortofon 540MkII oder diverse Ortofon Rondo oder Kontrapunkt...). Da gibt es so viel Auswahl in dem Preisbereich mit wirklich signifakten Klangunterschieden, dass es fast schon absurd ist, soviel Geld in den Plattenspieler zu stecken. Man sollte nur einen Dreher finden, der einem optisch und haptisch zusagt und die Basics beherrscht (Gleichlaufschwankung weniger als 1%, Rumpelabstand mehr als 40dB). Bessere Werte machen eh keinen Sinn, da jeden Schallplatte der Welt mehr Gleichlaufschwankungen erzeugt (dadurch, dass das Mittenloch nie 100% mittig sitzt) und mehr Rumpeln hervorruft (durch Unebenheiten des Vinyls).
> 
> Ich meinte aber eher solche Aussagen:
> 
> (Wie kann ein Phono-PreAmp an den Plattenspieler angepasst sein? Der PreAmp steht in keinster Weise in einer klanglich relevanten Verbindung mit dem Plattenspieler, selbiger hat überhaupt nichts mit der Tonerzeugung zu tun, er soll einfach nur die Platte drehen und den Tonabnehmer (der ist der Tonerzeuger) in der Rille halten)


Sorry hab mich falsch asugedrückt ich meinte den Tonabnehmer mit Plattenspieler ^^
Und der Amp wird ja schon iwi von den Pro-jekt Typen angepasst auf ihre Plattenspieler (oder generell) sein oder !?


----------



## iceman650 (31. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Sorry hab mich falsch asugedrückt ich meinte den Tonabnehmer mit Plattenspieler ^^
> Und der Amp wird ja schon iwi von den Pro-jekt Typen angepasst auf ihre Plattenspieler (oder generell) sein oder !?


Wenn du das sagst, dann erklär doch mal, wie man einen Phono-Pre auf einen Dreher abstimmen will. Wie gesagt, beim Dreher ändert sich wenn nur sehr wenig durch den Arm, wenn einige Sachen wie ein einigermaßen guter Gleichlauf und Rumpelfreiheit gegeben sind.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Juli 2011)

Das interessiert mich aber jetz auch, also der erklärungsversuch


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2011)

me2


----------



## stahlschnabel (31. Juli 2011)

da muss man ja auch nicht lange überlegen. als ersten punkt würde ich die verkabelung des tonarms nennen die zu der verkabelung und den anschlüssen im phono-vorverstaerker abgestimmt sind. und das ist nur ein grund von mehreren.

kann man natürlich drüber diskutieren, aber das wäre nur eine erneute grundsatzdiskussion die ich nicht anschüren werde.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Juli 2011)

> Sorry hab mich falsch asugedrückt ich meinte den Tonabnehmer mit Plattenspieler ^^


mal schauen, was hast du denn da geschrieben?



> Aber der Pro-jekt hält auch ewig und ist immer ein treuer gefährte der  sehr dynamisch ist. Zum Klang der Technics kann ich dir leider nix sagen  weil ich die noch nicht komplett getestet hab, aber Pro-jekt ist schon  richtig. Ich hab einen günstigen Plattenspieler von Pro-jekt der seit  ca. 15 Jahren schon seinen Dienst sehr sehr gut macht ! Ich konnte mich  nie beklagen und der Klang war auch immer sehr schön warm und dynamisch.


Das klingt für mich nicht nach verwechslung von Plattenspieler und Tonabnehmer, denn welchen Tonabnehmer meinst du denn wenn du sagst "zum Klang des Technics kann ich nix sagen"? Der Technics SL1210 wird ohne Tonabnehmer geliefert, hat also vom Werk aus überhaupt keinen Klang. Und welchen Tonabnehmer meinst du wenn du sagst der Pro-Ject hätte einen warmen und dynamischen Klang?
Das hat einfach nunmal überhaupt nix mit dem Plattenspieler zu tun, wenn ich an einen ProJect RPM 10.1 ein Audio Technica 3600L hänge klingt auch der 2500€-Dreher verzerrt, dünn, kratzig und kraftlos. 



> Und der Amp wird ja schon iwi von den Pro-jekt Typen angepasst auf ihre Plattenspieler (oder generell) sein oder !?


Hier zeigst du ja selbst, dass du es nicht weißt sondern nur vermutest, warum kommen dann da solchen Behauptungen von dir? Ich renn doch auch nicht im CPU-Forum rum und schreie dort lauthals, mein Phenom X4 940 wäre die beste CPU aller zeiten und alles andere ist Dreck. Ich hab mich mit der Thematik schon ewig nichtmehr beschäftigt, habe deshalb keine Ahnung davon und darum geb ich da auch nicht meinen Senf dazu, einfach weil von mir nur unqualifizierter Dünnpfiff kommen *kann* weil ich es nicht besser weiß. Warum meint hier jeder seine Meinung kund tun zu müssen obwohl er keine Ahnung hat? Das soll ja auch nicht abwertend oder böse gemeint sein, wenn ich sage, dass du von Plattenspielern keine Ahnung hast. Da ist ja überhauptnix bei, man kann nicht auf jedem Gebiet Fit sein. Aber dann muss man doch wenigstens den anderen gegenüber so fair sein und auch sagen, dass man keine Ahnung hat, oder einfach mal nix dazu schreiben. Wenn jeder nur mit seiner eigenen unqualifizierten Meinung prahlen will hilft das keinem auch nur ein Stück weiter.

Die Pro-Ject Phono-PreAmps *können* garnicht an die Pro-Ject Plattenspieler angepasst sein, da sie auf keine einzige Spezifikation des Plattenspielers einen Einfluss haben. Die ProJect-PreAmps sind optisch an das ProJect Box Design (die HiFi-Geräte von ProJect) angepasst und technisch...da kann man höchstens sagen, dass die kleineren Modelle betreffend der Abschlusskapazität an niedrigpreisige Tonabnehmer angepasst sind, bei der großen TubeBox SE II gibt kann man die Abschlusskapazität hingegen einstellen und der Phono-Pre kann mit fast jedem Tonabnehmer betrieben werden. Eine technische Anpassung an irgendeine andere Pro-Ject-Komponente gibt es da auch nicht.

Klar kann man jetzt sagen, man stellt sich zu seinem Pro-Ject-Plattenspieler einen Pro-Ject Phono-PreAmp, einfach weil dann alles aus einem haus kommt. Das ist aber ein rein subjektiver Grund, eine rein emotionale Sache.



> als ersten punkt würde ich die verkabelung des tonarms nennen die zu  der verkabelung und den anschlüssen im phono-vorverstaerker abgestimmt  sind.


Die Tonarmverkabelung hat genau einen technischen Einfluss: die Kapazität. Zusammen mit der Plattenspielerverkabelung und der Abschlusskapazität des Phono-Eingangs am PreAmp kommt man auf eine bestimmte gesamte Kapazität des Systems. Die muss zum Tonabnehmer passen, sonst wird der Frequenzgang verbogen. Ein passendes Ergebnis kann man aber genauso gut auch mit Phono-PreAmps von Fremdherstellern erreichen.
Beispiel: ein Ortofon 2m Red oder Blue System verlangt nach einer Kapazität von 150-300pF. Jetzt rechnet man einfach die Kapazität der Tonarmverkabelung (im Schnitt 30-50pF), der Plattenspielerverkabelung (bei guten Kabeln 50-75pF je Meter) und die Abschlusskapazität des Phono-Eingangs des Phono-PreAmps (sehr unterschiedlich von Modell zu Modell, bei vielen PreAmps auch einstellbar) zusammen. Wenn der Wert nun über die Empfehlung des Tonabnehmers stark hinausgeht, sagen wir für unser Beispiel, der PreAmp hätte 400pF Abschlusskapazität, macht insgesamt mit Verkabelung 550pf, dann wird dadurch der Hochton leicht angehoben. Das ist das ganze Geheimnis. Das mit der Kapazität spielt übrigens nur bei MM-Tonabnehmern eine Rolle, bei MCs muss man auf eine richtige Abschlussimpedanz achten um den Frequenzgang nicht zu verbiegen.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Juli 2011)

Stahlschnabel, nur mal ne klitzekleine frage, du sagst ja selbst das du von der Technischen seite im Hifi bereich nicht sonderlich viel ahnung hast, wie kannst du dann zu dem entschluss kommen das Kabel den klang beinflussen ? Und nun verate mir mal bitte wie man ein Phono Preamp oder Amp allgemein an Kabel anpassen soll / kann ? 

Ansonst kann ich AFI nur recht geben. Unwissenheit ist keine schanden. Ne schande wirds nur wenn man wissen vorgaugelt.


----------



## PEG96 (31. Juli 2011)

Hey meine kleine Übersicht zu Kopfhörerverstärkern ist jetzt online: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...rstaerker-sinnvoll-eine-kleine-ubersicht.html

Ich hoffe, sie gefällt euch.


----------



## stahlschnabel (31. Juli 2011)

ich weiss zwar nicht, wieso ich alles zweimal schreiben muss. aber ich wiederhole mich ja gerne.
es ist mir egal wie ein verstärker, ein plattenspieler oder sonstiges funktioniert. wichtig ist was am ende rauskommt. wenn du es nicht hörst, ist das vollkommen ok. allerdings solltest du dich dann auch aus unterhaltungen raushalten können wenn sich jemand darüber unterhalten möchte. ich finde diese art und weise äusserst kleinbürgerlich und eingeschränkt. 
wenn es allerdings hier nur sinn und zweck ist andere zu unwissenden die am besten still sind abzuwerten, solltet ihr vielleicht den titel des threads ändern und das "hi-fi" rausnehmen und euch eventuell ueber den neuen conrad katalog unterhalten.


----------



## stahlschnabel (31. Juli 2011)

ok hier steht nichts von hi-fi .... hab mich schon ueber die seltsamen antworten teilweise gewundert. 
ihr wissts halt auch nicht besser


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Juli 2011)

Mein gott, ich hab dir ne normale frage gestellt.... wie kann man nur derart überzogen reagieren. Hab ich dich gekränkt mir der Frage ? Du hast doch mit dem Technischen angefangen, und da hab ich dich lediglich gefragt wie das deiner vorstellung nach funktionieren soll.... 

Find ich schon witzig wie du über user hier urteilst die du noch garnicht kennst, so reaktionen wie deine, vertreiben hier genau die leute die wirklich ahnung von der Materie haben.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn du dich hier von Leuten die Ahnung haben gestört fühlst geh zu Computerbild oder schreibe per IM mit jemanden. Das ist nicht der Sinn eines Forums. Was du hier gerade mehr oder weniger ausgesagt hast ist in etwa "Mir egal wofür ich mein Geld aus dem Fenster werfe, solange irgendwelche Leute es sagen das es gut ist. Die, die Ahnung haben sollen doch bitte mal die Fresse halten."


----------



## b0s (31. Juli 2011)

Leute, beruhigt eure Gemüter wieder ein wenig. Es ist niemand ausfallend geworden und hier kann alles auch wieder sachdienlicher diskutiert werden.

@ Stahlschnabel Wenn du über Kabelklang philosophieren willst ist das kein Thema, doch wirst du hier keine Ansprechpartner dafür finden. Denn objektiv gibt es den nicht. Wenn du findest, dass es ihn für dich gibt ist das OK und das respektieren hier auch (hoffentlich) alle, aber vor den wissenschaftlichen Tatsachen solltest du nicht die Augen verschließen oder dem entgegenstehendes als Fakten darlegen.

@ afi, dfence, nfsgame Ihr seid oft sowas wie eine HiFi-Experten-Dampfwalze, die sobald mehrere unkorrekte Aussagen auftauchen, losprescht und alles unter sich begräbt bzw. aus dem Weg räumt. Vor eurem geballten Audiotechnik und Hi-Fi-Wissen habe ich großen Respekt, doch würde es an manchen Stellen (wie gerade hier) hilfreich für die Diskussionsteilnehmer und den Diskussionsverlauf als ganzen sein, wenn ihr euch nicht zu sehr reinsteigert und aufeinander hockt, indem ihr euch gegenseitig bestätigt, sondern stattdessen unabhängige Meinungen einbringt, auch wenn sie inhaltlich (teilweise) Deckungsgleich sind.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (31. Juli 2011)

Ohh man, hier geht es ja wieder Rund... 

Ich werf lieber mal wieder was erfreuliches in die Runde:

Mein Boxen-Eigenentwicklung nimmt langsam Form an.

Habe heute einem Kollegen lagernde MDF-Platten von mir mitgegeben, damit er sie mir auf Mass schneidet. Und ich hab angefangen, die LS-Kabel zu konfektionieren. 

Schön wenn man von anderen Projekten noch etwas MDPCX-Sleeve und Shrink herumliegen hat.


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

Man bin ich gespannt Lord


----------



## GW-Player (31. Juli 2011)

@Lord: Machst du irgendwo ein Tagebuch?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, werde hier im HiFi-Forum einen Thread eröffnen. Aber erst, wenn ich die ersten Bilder habe 

Imo sind es nur die Diagramme aus der Entwicklung und Berechnung. Kotzlangweilige Theorie... Aber das gehört nunmal dazu.


Hab grad nochmal in dem Shop geschaut, wo ich das Echtholzfunier bestellen wollte.  Hab dem Gehäuse nochmal andere Maße verpasst und nun passt das ausgewählte Funier nicht mehr. Oder ich muss einen anderen Zuschnitt nehmen, wo ich aber mehr benötige und somit die kosten steigen.

Wenn noch jemand nen Shop kennt, die Echtholzfuniere verkaufen, Link bitte an mich! Benötigt wird Vogelaugen Ahorn.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (1. August 2011)

Was b0s gesagt hat gefällt mir sehr gut. Es ist gut hier eine Gemeinschaft zu haben, die mit großen Wissen glänzt und die fähig ist Diskussionen zu führen, die fern von persönlichen Angriffen sind.

Frage zum Thema Boxen und Holz: Warum nimmt man Funiere und nicht das originale Holz (im Fall von LordMeuchelmord Vogelaugenahorn)? Wegen dem Preis, oder sind die Klangeigenschaften nicht erwünscht?


----------



## Sync (1. August 2011)

Ich denke das ist alles eine Sache des Geldes..


----------



## Gast12348 (1. August 2011)

Naja vollholz hat div nachteile, zum einen das Holz arbeitet, sprich das holz verzieht sich, zum anderen so große platten für Boxen sind meist aus mehreren kleinen zusammengeleimt, da leidet stark die stabilität. Und nicht zu vergessen, Holz kann auch nach x jahren noch ausbluten (harzen)

Btw, der nächste User mit ahnung haut aus dem Forum ab, schade  Aber ich kanns nachvollziehen grad was hier manchmal an unfug geschrieben wird und immer das gleiche Schema, da will jemand ne 5.1 Anlage, da kommt einer daher, und will felsenfest davon überzeigen Kopfhörer sind besser  da wirds halt manchmal echt schwer nicht wie ne "dampfwalze" zu aggieren. Wobei das irgendwo auch sinnlos ist, das wird ja sowieso immer ignoriert.


----------



## GW-Player (1. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Btw, der nächste User mit ahnung haut aus dem Forum ab, schade  Aber ich kanns nachvollziehen grad was hier manchmal an unfug geschrieben wird und immer das gleiche Schema, da will jemand ne 5.1 Anlage, da kommt einer daher, und will felsenfest davon überzeigen Kopfhörer sind besser  da wirds halt manchmal echt schwer nicht wie ne "dampfwalze" zu aggieren. Wobei das irgendwo auch sinnlos ist, das wird ja sowieso immer ignoriert.


Wen meinst du?


----------



## Gast12348 (1. August 2011)

Schau ma im "ich will mein Account löschen lassen" thread nach.


----------



## Sync (1. August 2011)

Naja man kann an den Ecken Holzklötze zur Stabilität setzen, dann wäre die Sache schonmal ausgelöscht.
Zum verziehen..naja eigtl wird Holz deswegen etwas länger gelagert, damit es richtig austrocknen kann.. wenn man doch "billiges" Holz verwendet besteht die
Möglichkeit Querleisten von Innen zu befestigen, damit wird ein eventuelles Verziehen ebenfalls ziemlich unterdrückt ..
Aber ist auch egal 

Und zustimmen tu ich dir auf jeden Fall.. finde auch schade, wenn jemand zb nen Problem mit seiner Anlage zu Hause hat und es kommt heraus, dass er Logitech LS hat, dann wird sofort zum Neukauf eines "besseren" Systems geraten anstatt auf das Problem einzugehen..


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2011)

Zu den Gründen die dfence schon beschrieben hat kann man noch ergänzen:
- Massivholz ist gegenüber Verbundhölzern sehr teuer
- Massivholz ist in klanglichem Sinne härter und resonanzanfälliger als Verbundholz


----------



## Gast12348 (1. August 2011)

@Sync naja ganz nach holz kann das auch schonmal 20 jahre lang nachbluten, das hab ich auch schon gesehen, und das war bei gott kein billigzeug. Kirschholz z.b blutet meiner erfahrung nach auch etliche jahre später noch. 
Und die Stabilität betrifft ja nicht nur die ecken, entlang der masserung ist holz halt sehr zerbrechlich, dann hast du warscheinlich noch äste im Holz was schnell mal nen loch gibt nach etlichen jahren ( holz arbeitet halt immer solangs kein totes holz ist, wie das verbundmaterial ) Und soviel querleisten kannst du garnicht anbringen, das problem ist wenn du das probierst auf teufel komm raus zu versteifen, dann wirds irgendwann einfach aufreisen.


----------



## Blutstoff (1. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Btw, der nächste User mit ahnung haut aus dem Forum ab, schade  Aber ich kanns nachvollziehen grad was hier manchmal an unfug geschrieben wird und immer das gleiche Schema, da will jemand ne 5.1 Anlage, da kommt einer daher, und will felsenfest davon überzeigen Kopfhörer sind besser  da wirds halt manchmal echt schwer nicht wie ne "dampfwalze" zu aggieren. Wobei das irgendwo auch sinnlos ist, das wird ja sowieso immer ignoriert.


 
Der Grund, warum ich verschwinde, ist primär ein anderer. Die Qualität hat einfach nachgelassen, inbesondere auf der Main. Du hast jedoch Recht. Hier sind in letzter Zeit ne Menge Pseudoexperten am Rumfuhrwerken. Aber ich reg mich darüber nicht mehr auf und gehe lieber an die frische Luft.


----------



## Sync (1. August 2011)

Bei so wenig "Platz" kann das hinkommen.. hab auch nie einen LS gebaut.. 
Kann meine Erfahrung nur auf Schränke etc beschränken und da gab es nie Probleme.. wobei es dort genug Möglichkeiten gibt ein Verziehen zu verhindern.
Dazu werden Schränke etc ja noch nachbehandelt.
Dazu kommt noch Verschrauben oder Verkleben?
Wenn man alles richtig macht ist die Chance wirklich sehr gering, dass es verzieht..
Was ich aber mal gesehen habe.. bei einem Kunden von uns hat sich die gesamte Arbeitsplatte um ganze 2cm nach oben gewölbt 
War aber ein Fehler des Holzvertriebes, der das nicht lang genug gelagert hatte.. was bei einer 3500eu Platte eigtl nicht vorkommen sollte..

Aber bei LS solltet ihr Recht behalten was Massivholz angeht.. hab ja nur über meine Erfahrungen mit allgemeinem Umgang beschrieben


----------



## Borkenkaefer (1. August 2011)

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten zum Thema Massivholzboxen.
Dachte nämlich nur weil im Gitarrenbau auch meist besser Echtholz verbaut wird.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2011)

Im Gitarrenbau soll der Korpus die Schwingungen ja auch verstärken um das Instrument voller klingen zu lassen. Beim Lautsprecherbau ist das unerwünscht, da das Gehäuse unkontrolliert schwingt und der Klang dadurch verfälscht wird (Eigenklang der Lautsprecher).


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2011)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Aber ich reg mich darüber nicht mehr auf und gehe lieber an die frische Luft.


 
Haste recht. Mein MTB bekommt zur Zeit auch wieder gut KM drauf.... Um mal bei der Art der Formulierung zu bleiben .


----------



## Gast12348 (1. August 2011)

ICh glaub sollte ich auch machen, so langsam reagier ich ja schon allergisch auf manch user


----------



## Sync (1. August 2011)

morgen wird das Wetter ja wieder bombe. Dann kann man schön am See gammeln oder sonstwas


----------



## Gast12348 (1. August 2011)

Das wetter is schon Bombe, nur blöd wenn ma arbeiten muss *lach* bzw ich hab kein bock mehr wegzugehen, langt das ich noch einkaufen gehen muss.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2011)

> morgen wird das Wetter ja wieder bombe. Dann kann man schön am See gammeln oder sonstwas



Joa, wenn man nicht von 6:00 bis 22:00 Uhr arbeiten müsste könnte man sich wirklich mal an den See hauen


----------



## GW-Player (1. August 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Joa, wenn man nicht von 6:00 bis 22:00 Uhr arbeiten müsste könnte man sich wirklich mal an den See hauen


 Oder wenn man nen See um die Ecke hat...


----------



## Gast12348 (1. August 2011)

In der Hoffnung das Madz das hier liest.... 

@Madz das du dich scheinbar mit dem Thema Headset und co nie richtig auseinander gesezt hast merkt man in einem detail was du nie zur ausprache bringst bei deiner empfehlung von wegen Kopfhörer und Ansteckmikro.... 
Denn Headsets können sehr wohl vorteile bieten ! 

Stichwort Nebengeräusche, was ja nicht zu vernachlässigen ist bei der nutzung von Teamspeake und Voice Aktivation. 

Ein Ansteckmikro ist immer als KugelMikrofon bauweise aufgeführt, das ist recht empfindlich für nebengeräusche weil es einfach alles auffängt was rund um einen ertönt, zweiter nachteil je nach kopflage ist die Stimme mal lauter, mal leiser. 

Ein Headset mit Richtmikrofon hat hier einen extrem enormen vorteil, es fängt eben nicht alles auf, ein Richtmikrofon wird halt vor dem Mund oder möglichst nahe plaziert und es ist relativ unempfindlich für geräusche die z.b von vorne und der seite kommen ( z.b Tastenklicken, Mausklicken, sonstige umgebungsgeräusche ) 

Das ist ein Extrem enorme Vorteil von Headsets mit Richtmikro denn du einfach mal so ignorierst oder nie drauf hinweist wenn du immer sagst Headsets sind müll. Ich denke du hast dir darüber nie wirklich nen gedanke gemacht, und wenn doch ist es nicht so toll das zu verschweigen bei deinen deiner meinung nach ach so tollen empfehlungen.


Edit : Ich weis ich bin ein arsch


----------



## Borkenkaefer (1. August 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> morgen wird das Wetter ja wieder bombe. Dann kann man schön am See gammeln oder sonstwas


Hoffentlich, bis jetzt war es bei mir die letzten Wochen Mist. Jetzt wo ich Urlaub hab, wären ein paar heiße Badetage optimal.

So, neue Saiten auf meine Agitarre gebaut. Klingt doch gleich viel besser, warum ich das nicht öfter mach.


----------



## Sync (1. August 2011)

Ja soll ja die nächsten beiden Tage gut werden.. laut wetter.com. Die irren sich echt wenig bei mir in der Region..
Nicht so wie das Windoof Wetter Gadget 

Zum Glück hab ich noch Urlaub und kann Restarbeiten zu Hause machen wenn es nötig ist.
Und 2 Badeseen sind auch umme Ecke *freu*


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter auch heute und Morgen noch Bombe bleibt, da ich gleich mit drei Kumpels einen 2-Tägigen Achterbahnmarathon im Heidepark vollziehen will... 

Zum Thema Holz:

Es ist weniger der Preis relevant, sondern vielmehr die Materialeigenschaften. MDF verhält sich immer wie MDF. Fichte verhält sich anders als z.B. Eichenholz.

Ebenso die Verarbeitung. MDF lässt sich immer gleich bearbeiten und beim Finish per Lack, Funier oder sonst was, bleibt man immer schön flexibel.


Hab noch eine schöne alternative zum teuren Lackieren gefunden 

Bügelfolie aus dem Modelbau... Damit werden z.B. die Tragflächen von Modelflugzeugen bespannt. Hab eine Box gesehen, die mit weißer Hochglanzfolie beklebt wurde und das Finish war kaum von einer Lackierung zu unterscheiden. Nur die Kanten waren wohl etwas fummeliger zu arbeiten.

Edit:

Da hier schon mehrere Interesse an meinem Projekt gezeigt haben, möchte ich euch follgenden Fortschritt nicht vorenthalten.

Ich war bis gestern nicht sehr zufrieden mit dem simulierten Amplitudenfrequenzgang und hab nochmal das Gehäuse und die Weiche überarbeitet.
Im Anhang nun die neue theoretische Amplitude.

Der Scherz dabei ist, dass ich für das Ergebniss nur 1/3 der ursprünglich berechneten Weichenbauteile benötige. D.h., dass die Weiche nun gerademal aus 6 Bauteilen bestehen wird. HP und TP jeweils 12db nach Linkwitz und einer Pegelanpassung für den Hochton.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. August 2011)

Sieht sehr ordentlich aus, höchstens die Senke zwischen 2kHz und 3kHz würde mich da noch ein bisschen stören.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. August 2011)

Irgendwie mag der HT keine passiven Weichenbauteile. Ohne Weiche hat er eine fast schon traumhafte Amplitude, aber mit dem ersten passiven Weichenbauteil wird diese komplett zerstört.

Werde die Weiche nach der jetzigen Planung bauen und dann werden die Praxis-Messungen wirklich aufzeigen, was Sache ist.


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...g-eines-hoerraums-und-wohnheimkinos-4601.html

Nachschub .


----------



## Ossiracer (2. August 2011)

Meint ihr es bringt was wenn ich zusätzlich zu den Standboxen vor mir noch 2 Kompakte hinter mich stelle? Angesteuert wird die ganze Geschichte von nem Technics SU-V470..


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2011)

Was soll es denn deiner Meinung bringen??? Tote Verstärker und verschwundene Räumlichkeit?


----------



## Ossiracer (2. August 2011)

Eigentlich sogar mehr Räumlichkeit.. hab im Anhang mal ein Bild der momentanen Lage angehängt... Habe hier wohl die Hölle auf Erden für ein Audiosystem


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grün sind die Hörpositionen, rot die 2 Standboxen.
Die 2 Kompakt würde ich hinter das Sofa (unten Mitte) stellen. Dort befindet sich ein Fenster.


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1806-nfsgame-albums-entstehung-eines-hoerraums-und-wohnheimkinos-4601.html
> 
> Nachschub .



Ich hab einfach mal in deine Sig geguckt, da PCGHX mal wieder lahmt bei mir...


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2011)

Da isses nicht aktuell . Da fehlen der 31. und de rheutige Tag.



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar mehr Räumlichkeit.. hab im Anhang mal ein Bild der momentanen Lage angehängt... Habe hier wohl die Hölle auf Erden für ein Audiosystem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Vergiss es. Dadurch das die das selbe Signal wiedergeben holst du dir höchstens Klangschädliche Auslöschungen.


----------



## Ossiracer (2. August 2011)

Ah ok. Kann ich eigentlich noch was verbessern an meiner Aufstellung? Ohne große Umräumaktionen wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2011)

Naja... Ich würde den linken Lautsprecher noch ein Stück vorziehen und wenn man schon einen einwinkelt, dann den zweiten hinterher .


----------



## Ossiracer (2. August 2011)

alles klar, werde ich mal ausprobiern.
Danke für die Hilfe schonmal


----------



## der-sack88 (2. August 2011)

Wollte mal beim PC das Audio-Equipment überarbeiten, hab da momentan nur dass Medusa NX USB.

Spricht was gegen die Xonar DX, dadran dann ein Lepai TA2020 und als Lautsprecher die CT227 MKII?
Würde eine Essence was bringen, bei so günstigen Lautsprechern? Hab da nicht vor viel mehr zu bezahlen, da ich schon 2 große Mivoc-Standboxen hab und als Schüler nur ein begrenztes Budget. Aber die Soundkarte würde ich denke ich deutlich länger behalten, da überleg ich dann schon ob sich sich die größere Investition lohnt.
Als Verstärker könnte ich auch meinen Yamaha RX-500 verwenden, nur müsste ich da ein paar Meter Kabel verlegen worauf ich nicht unbedingt Bock hab.


----------



## Madz (2. August 2011)

Hat jemand schon einmal dieses Mikro getestet?

Samson Go Mic

Die Tests lesen sich gut, aber vielleicht kann jemand ja berichten.


----------



## Lee (3. August 2011)

Ich möchte mir für meinen neuen AKG K518 DJ ein Kopfpolster zulegen. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für ein schmales schwarzes Polster, am besten zum kleben? Alternativ auch Ideen, die nicht unbedingt dafür gedacht sind an einen KH geklebt zu werden, aber dennoch ihren Zweck erfüllen würden.

Ich habe jetzt nur sowas hier gefunden: http://www.thomann.de/de/sennheiser_hd_25_kopfpolster.htm , weiß aber nicht, ob das von der größe passt. Es sollte halt nicht an den Seiten vom recht schmalen K518 Kopf"band" rausschauen. Das sähe wirklich blöd aus.


----------



## Falk (3. August 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich bei 2.0 bleiben. Parkett-Boden und dünne Wände - da braucht es nicht unbedingt einen Sub, außer man möchte regelmäßig die Nachbarn nerven.
> 
> Später kommt da vielleicht noch ein Airport-Express oder ein anderes, AirPlay-fähiges WLAN-Gerät dazu. Das vereinfacht das Abspielen von Musik vom Handy doch etwas.


 
Habe jetzt das Concecpt B 20 bestellt - mal schauen, wie die sind (werden zuerst an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude getestet, bevor sie dann ans Notebook müssen ) Denke, damit sind die Anforderungen ganz gut getroffen.


----------



## sinthor4s (3. August 2011)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein Problem mit meinem K518. Das Kabel macht nach 2 Jahren schlapp und hat
´nen Bruch. Jetzt werd ich mal meinen Plan umsetzen neue Kabel ranzulöten.
(btw wusste ich schon beim auspacken das die Kabel brechen werden... 
ich hab mich schon gefragt wann sie denn den Geist aufgeben)

@ Lee: der Kopfbügel vom HD25 dürfte etwa die gleiche Breite haben wie der vom K518. Für mich
kommt so ein Polster aber nicht in Frage, weil ich sowieso schon den Bügel auf Maximum stellen muss,
damit er mir passt.


----------



## Lee (3. August 2011)

> @ Lee: der Kopfbügel vom HD25 dürfte etwa die gleiche Breite haben wie der vom K518. Für mich
> kommt so ein Polster aber nicht in Frage, weil ich sowieso schon den Bügle auf Maximum stellen muss,
> damit er mir passt.



Ich hab mir das HD25 Polster jetzt einfach mal bestellt. Hab ein Foto gefunden, wo man das sehr schön sehen konnte. Das wird von der Größe sicher passen.

Kann man eigentlich ohne Bedenken Klinkenkupplungen (2 mal weibliche 3,5mm Klinke) benutzen, oder haben die irgendeinen Haken? Würde nämlich gerne ein angewinkeltes Klinkenkabel verwenden und durch die Kupplung mit dem Kopfhörer verbinden.


----------



## sinthor4s (3. August 2011)

Dürfte eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Dort werden ja nur die Kontakte überbrückt.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. August 2011)

So, heute hab ich meinen VOX AC30 wieder bekommen.
140Euro hat die reparatur gekostet. Defekt war die Gleichrichterröhre und die Andensicherung. Die EL84 Endröhren wurden aber auch gleich getauscht.
Jetzt klingt er wieder spitzenmässig.


----------



## BobXtreme (4. August 2011)

Wollte mir 2.1 Boxen für meinen PC kaufen. Habe da an diese hier gedacht KCN-Computer Online Shop .
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung auf was ich beim Kauf achten muss, könnte mir einer sagen ob diese gut sind ? 

Gruß, BobXtreme


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. August 2011)

So wieder zurück...

Heide Park war der Hammer. Nur viel zu gutes Wetter, so dass ich fast am ganzen Oberkörper einen Sonnenbrand habe, da die Sonne durchgehend nur geburnt hat.

Auf der Rückfahrt habe ich dann eine schlechte Nachricht bekommen:

Sars, der mir das Holz für meine Boxen schneiden wollte, bekommt auf der Maschine, die er auf der arbeit stehen hat die kleinen Maße nicht hin. Tja Pech gehabt. So muss ich jetzt auf einen anderen Kollegen warten, bis er ausm Urlaub zurück ist.

@BobXtreme: Bei dem Preis einfach mal bestellen und ausprobieren, aber zuviel solltest du nicht erwarten  Aber bei dem Preis kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. August 2011)

Ich kenn die Lautsprecher nicht selbst, hab sie noch nie gehört, was mich allerdings stutzig macht ist das:



> Satellitenlautsprecher : 1 x Treiber für gesamten Bereich - 64 mm



Auf dem Bild haben die Satelliten-Lautsprecher aber eine 2-Wege-Konstruktion. Das könnte nahelegen, dass dieses System ein optischer Blender ist und einfach nur Mistig klingt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. August 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild haben die Satelliten-Lautsprecher aber eine 2-Wege-Konstruktion. Das könnte nahelegen, dass dieses System ein optischer Blender ist und einfach nur Mistig klingt.



Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst... Da ist entweder ein Fehler in der Beschreibung oder das Bild ist ein Fake, bzw. der HT nur Optisch angedeutet.


----------



## BobXtreme (4. August 2011)

und was ist mit denen ? KCN-Computer Online Shop 
diese haben aber nur ne Ausgangsleistung von 25 Watt, klingen sie dann nicht so gut ?


----------



## Bier (4. August 2011)

BobXtreme schrieb:


> und was ist mit denen ? KCN-Computer Online Shop
> diese haben aber nur ne Ausgangsleistung von 25 Watt, klingen sie dann nicht so gut ?


 
Klang hat nichts mit Watt zu tun
Wie viel willst du denn überhaupt ausgeben und wofür genau willst du sie haben? Sonst erstell einfach einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## HAWX (4. August 2011)

Kennt eigentlich allgemein jemand von euch Microlabs?


----------



## BobXtreme (4. August 2011)

Ich wollte so um die 50 € ausgeben.
Hauptsächlich will ich mir die Boxen wegen Musik kaufen, sollten aber auch zum Spielen geeignet sein.


----------



## Bier (4. August 2011)

Wenn's ein bisschen mehr sein darf, ist das Edifier C2 sehr zu empfehlen.
Oder vllt. die Behringer MS 16. Für Musik ist 2.0 i.d.R. besser geeignet.


----------



## BobXtreme (4. August 2011)

Ok. Danke für die Hilfe, werde mal sehen was mein Konto sagt


----------



## Bier (4. August 2011)

Okay
Kannst dir auch (wenn möglich) beide bestellen und am Ende das was dir nicht zusagt wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich allgemein jemand von euch Microlabs?


 
*meld* Waren sogar schon in der Print .


----------



## HAWX (4. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> *meld* Waren sogar schon in der Print .



Magat du mir deine grobe Meinung sagen?


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2011)

Also die die ich hier hatte hatten ne extreme Badewanne und der Subwoofer spielte viiieeel zu weit hoch .


----------



## HAWX (4. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Also die die ich hier hatte hatten ne extreme Badewanne und der Subwoofer spielte viiieeel zu weit hoch .



Also eher nicht dein Fall?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. August 2011)

Tja, dass bleibt ja auch nicht aus, wenn der TMT nicht weit genug runter kann


----------



## Sync (5. August 2011)

Desktop Speaker Fail - Video - Chilloutzone

wtf xD


----------



## Pokerclock (5. August 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Das neue Küchenradio meiner Mutter. Als Zuspieler dient der DNT IPdio Tune, über dem das Webradio über WLAN läuft. Für den Klang ist (vorerst) einer meiner Nubert NuPro A10 zuständig. Die nächste Woche kommt dann die Dritte A10 in den Haushalt.


----------



## HAWX (5. August 2011)

Das ist ja mal eine günstige Anlage für die Küche 3.? Ich seh da nur Eine...


Sag mal Pokerclock ist seit neuestem Cross-Posting erlaubt?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. August 2011)

Was ist den ein crossposting?
Die Musikanlage aus dem Sync-video ist wirklich, ähm, toll.


----------



## Bier (5. August 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Was ist den ein crossposting?


 Er hat das gleiche im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-72.html gepostet (Post #719)


----------



## Pokerclock (5. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine günstige Anlage für die Küche 3.? Ich seh da nur Eine...
> 
> 
> Sag mal Pokerclock ist seit neuestem Cross-Posting erlaubt?


 
Den Text richtig lesen. Eine steht in der Küche. Zwei bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch. Wobei die Dritte noch gar nicht da ist, weil sie noch geliefert werden muss. Sprich ist eine der beiden auf meinem Schreibtisch kurzfristig in der Küche gelandet.

Kostenpunkt. 377 € inkl. Kabel und Versand.

Cross-Posting ja, sonst kommt noch jemand auf die Idee im Bilderthread zu diskutieren.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. August 2011)

Das ist aber nett von dir Pokerclock, das du für deine Mutter vorübergehend eine deiner Boxen opferst. 

Wegen dem Webradio. Heist das es muss auf nem PC Webradio laufen, oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## sinthor4s (5. August 2011)

Nein, das heißt das dieses Gerät unter der Box die Quelle darstellt und sich über den Wlan-Router mit
dem Internet verbindet.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. August 2011)

Hmm, ok. Kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus beim Thema Webradio.
Die Box weiß also von selbst wo welche Radiostationen im Internet zu finden sind?


----------



## Pokerclock (6. August 2011)

So schaut es aus. Einfach aus der Liste der Radio-Sender auswählen. WLAN-Verbindung herstellen. Fertig.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. August 2011)

Klingt praktisch. Ist da qualitätsmässig ein Unterschied zu einem Radio der mit Antenne funktioniert? Vielleicht sogar besser?
Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen was du für die Box bezahlt hast?


----------



## Pokerclock (6. August 2011)

Der Stream läuft meistens über MP3 als 128er, rauschfrei und ohne Artefakte. Kommt auch auf den Radiosender an. Meine Mutter hört gerne Antenne Bayern. Schwierig zu empfangen, wenn man nicht in der Nähe (im Bundesland) des Senders wohnt. Das war eigentlich die Hauptentscheidung für eine Internet-Lösung. Ich jedenfalls bin mit dem Klangergebnis höchst zufrieden. Die A10 kann dank wandnaher Aufstellung aus den Vollen schöpfen. 

Der DNT IPdio hat mich bei Amazon 130 € gekostet. Den gibt es auch in Titan 5 € günstiger. Die Auswahl solcher Geräte ist eher gering. Der Rest bewegt sich aber eher um die 100 €. Suche bei Amazon einfach mal nach "Internetradio".

Der DNt hat auch ein Media-Center integriert. Das habe ich nicht getestet. Das WLAN (WLAN-Schlüssel) ist schnell eingerichtet, dank großen Display und Drehrad am Gerät. Der empfang ist gut. Zwischen zwei und drei Balken (von vier). Es liegen immerhin 15 Meter zwischen Router und dem DNT inkl. Wände und zwei Räume und der Router steht mehr als schlecht in der Ecke unter einer Dachschräge hinter einer meiner Karat und meinen AVR. Keine Empfang-Ausfälle (wenn nicht gerade die DSL-Light-Leitung mal wieder ausgelastet war. Das Einschalten und die Verbindung zum WLAN bis Musik läuft dauert etwas. Ca. 20 Sekunden. Ich kann aber mal genau messen, bei Bedarf. 

Was ein bisschen blöd ist, ist dass man das Display nicht abschalten kann.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. August 2011)

Klingt interessant. Der Preis ist zwar nicht niedrig, aber wenn man viel Radio hört zahlt sich das mMn schon aus. Danke für die gute Zusammenfassung.
Sind die Boxen nicht überdimensioniert für den Stream?


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt interessant. Der Preis ist zwar nicht niedrig, aber wenn man viel Radio hört zahlt sich das mMn schon aus. Danke für die gute Zusammenfassung.
> Sind die Boxen nicht überdimensioniert für den Stream?



Ja sind sie eigentlich


----------



## Pokerclock (6. August 2011)

Wenn du mir Vergleichbares zeigst. Kriterien:

Aktiv-LS
Cinch-Eingänge, Digital optisch, coax ginge auch
Umwandlung Stereo in Mono-Signal
Kompakte Ausmaße (!)
Schwarz (durchgehend, auch die Chassis)
Muss optisch in eine Küche passen nach Bauernart
Automatisch in Stand-By gehend, wenn kein Signal anliegt
Und natürlich Klang, auch mal mit Bass bei Bedarf


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mir Vergleichbares zeigst. Kriterien:
> 
> Aktiv-LS
> Cinch-Eingänge
> ...



Okay wenn man das alles benötigt wird es eng, aber ich denke die könnten viel viel mehr mit besserem Material.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. August 2011)

Können sie auch, aber die Ausschöpfung jeglichen Klangpotenzials war nicht das Ziel. Eine Verbesserung ja (war auch nicht schwer zu dem uralten Küchenradio), aber nicht mit allen Mitteln. Ausnahmsweise war hier nicht der Klang Hauptziel, sondern die Wohnraumintegration und die unkomplizierte Bedienung. Beides erfüllen LS und DNT hervorragend.

Was mir jetzt auch näher beim Einstellen der Favoritensender auffiel, ist die Bedienung und die Haptik. Alles geht über einen Drehknopf, der ein sehr angenehmes Anfassgefühl vermittelt. Metall eben. Auch das Gehäuse des Geräts ist pures Metall. Die Front sogar aus gebürsteten Aluminium.  Ich bin schwer am Überlegen, ob ich mir nicht für mich selbst so ein Ding anschaffe.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. August 2011)

Ein sehr interessanter Podcast : Audio Interface Hörtest - Ich höre was was Du nicht hörst - MusoTalk.TV

Zusammengefasst: Ein Blindtest zw. 200euro und 5000euro Audiointerface und mp3 und cd format. Mitgemacht haben nicht nur die Podcast Teilnehmer welche allesamt Vollprofis sind, sondern auch die Besucher der Seite.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. August 2011)

Jup, der Podcast ist echt gut


----------



## HAWX (7. August 2011)

Hat jemand schonmal die Teufel B 20 hören können? Ich finde den Preisbereich ganz interessant, da viele sich genau in diesem 100 Euro-Bereich umgucken...

*zuDanielschiel*


----------



## nfsgame (7. August 2011)

Hm ? In der selben Ausgabe wie die Microlab  .

Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher . Da hat Falk auch was zum B20 gefragt und hat auch die Antworten bekommen .


----------



## HAWX (7. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ? In der selben Ausgabe wie die Microlab  .
> 
> Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher . Da hat Falk auch was zum B20 gefragt und hat auch die Antworten bekommen .



Mist ich kann mir doch nicht die PCGH kaufen, wenn mich nur der Sound-Bereich interessiert

Edit: Du scheinst die ja ganz gut zu finden.
Mist dann muss ich mal sehen, ob ich die jemandem in meinem Umfeld empfehlen kann, um sie mal selbst hören zu dürfen


----------



## aLbErT_94 (7. August 2011)

Ich werde in der nächsten woche 2 Tage in Berlin sein. Kennt jemand am besten in der Nähe vom Alexanderplatz einen guten Hifi Laden oder einen An und Verkauf der viel gut erhaltenes aus vergangen Zeiten verkauft? So Baujahre 1980 bis 1990 ungefähr. Speziel suche ich nach Stereo Verstärkern zu erschwinglichen Preisen. Ich hoffe es gibt dort wenigstens einen Laden. Gerne auch andere Vorschlägen


----------



## GW-Player (7. August 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Mein Ort zum Entspannen.. Hatte nur meine Handycam zur Hand


 
Bei dir sehen die Quantums richtig mickrig aus. 
Wie zufrieden bist du mit ihnen?


----------



## Sync (7. August 2011)

Sehr zufrieden. Für den Preis echt klasse. Hatte noch Cantons und Hecos im Visier aber mir haben die Magnat am meisten zugesagt 
stimmt.. sehen echt klein aus..


----------



## nfsgame (7. August 2011)

Wer immer noch nicht weiß was der Loudnesswar ist, einmal die Screenshots + Statistik anschauen .

Songs:
Metallica - Cyanide (Death magnetic)
Metallica - Through the never (Metallica, remastered)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. August 2011)

Welches Programm ist das ?


----------



## nfsgame (7. August 2011)

Steht in der Fensterleiste. Adobe Audition. Ist ne DAW, Lizenzkosten kannste dir ergooglen .


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. August 2011)

Ich hab dafür zu Zeiten von XP ein Tool genutzt, welches bei Nero Ultimate bei gelegen hat 

Das von nfsgame sieht nach einer guten alternative aus, da mir ein ähnliches Prog schon seid jahren fehlt...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. August 2011)

Meinst du Dynamic Range Meter ?


----------



## L.B. (7. August 2011)

Kennt jemand eine gute Freeware, mit der man Mikrofonaufzeichnungen machen kann? Ich würde mein neues Mic nämlich gerne mal ein bisschen testen. Bisher kenne ich nur Audacity, was aber unter Windows 7 nicht so gut läuft.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. August 2011)

Wertschätzungen bitte nur im Marktplatz. Danke.


----------



## sipsap (8. August 2011)

aLbErT_94 schrieb:


> Ich werde in der nächsten woche 2 Tage in Berlin sein. Kennt jemand am besten in der Nähe vom Alexanderplatz einen guten Hifi Laden oder einen An und Verkauf der viel gut erhaltenes aus vergangen Zeiten verkauft? So Baujahre 1980 bis 1990 ungefähr. Speziel suche ich nach Stereo Verstärkern zu erschwinglichen Preisen. Ich hoffe es gibt dort wenigstens einen Laden. Gerne auch andere Vorschlägen


 
http://www.elitehifi.de/


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2011)

L.B. schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Freeware, mit der man Mikrofonaufzeichnungen machen kann? Ich würde mein neues Mic nämlich gerne mal ein bisschen testen. Bisher kenne ich nur Audacity, was aber unter Windows 7 nicht so gut läuft.


 
Also Audacity läuft bei mir auf drei verschiedenen Win7-Systemen problemlos.


----------



## aLbErT_94 (8. August 2011)

@sipsap danke dir.. habe ich über google leider nicht gefunden


----------



## L.B. (8. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also Audacity läuft bei mir auf drei verschiedenen Win7-Systemen problemlos.


 
Ich habe gerstern nochmal Audacity ausprobiert und es läuft bei mir jetzt auch. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich vorher eine ältere Version, die Probleme gemacht hat.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. August 2011)

Können eigentlich onboard-Soundkarte und PCIe-Soundkarte synchron benutzt werden? 
z.B. onBoard für Boxen und 2. Soundkarte für Headset?


----------



## Bier (8. August 2011)

Mal eine Frage: 
Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der suche nach einem Subwoofer für meine Canton GLE 490 (momentan fehlt mir nur leider noch das nötige Kleingeld). 
Ich hab jetzt des öfteren was von der Marke XTC gehört, und dass die gan gute Subs bauen sollen. Nur leider kann ich nicht wirklich viel darüber finden.
Hat jemand vllt mal ne Seite wo mehr über die Dinger steht, oder einen Shop?


----------



## PEG96 (9. August 2011)

Meinst du vll. Xtz?
Weil xtc da gibt es höchstens eine Serie von Magnat.


----------



## Bier (9. August 2011)

Stimmt das war es glaub ich. Kein Wunder das ich nichts gefunden hab.  Danke


----------



## iceman650 (9. August 2011)

http://www.mindaudio.de/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1 ?! 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (9. August 2011)

Ja hab ich jetzt auch gefunden, nachdem ich das XTC durch XTZ ersetzt hab


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. August 2011)

Kennt jemand 'ne gute Anlaufstelle für Hifi-Möbel ?

Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einen einfachen "Tischchen" für meinen Plattenspieler, der auch Platten beherbergen kann...
Ansonsten muss ich selber bauen


----------



## hydro (9. August 2011)

Jeder moebelladen hat sowas, ich hab ein gelegtes ikea regal, is halt 2m breit.
Im hifi grschaefft wirds ziemlich schnell ziemlich teuer.


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. August 2011)

werd auf gute priese und holz look steht wird bei ikea gut aufgehoben sein. alles andere würd ich jedoch im fachgeschäft kaufen.


----------



## PEG96 (9. August 2011)

Selbstbauen Ftw!


----------



## iceman650 (9. August 2011)

Ikea LACK (10€) FTW. Ein normales Hifi-Gerät passt von der Breite her genau darunter 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Caspar (9. August 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Selbstbauen Ftw!


----------



## Lolm@n (9. August 2011)

Hallo 
ist es eig möglich wenn man einen Receiver hat samt 5.1/5.0 Sys (Magnat Quantum 507/503/Den Center der Farblich passt such ich noch sprich einen 511/513 und vllt irgend wann mal einen Sub) eine Stereoanlage drüber laufen zu lassen sprich man kann umstellen Fernseher/Stereoanlage/HTPC?

Die Stereoanlage ist noch nicht vorhanden aber ich suche noch eine  (so viel sei verraten es ist ein Design Klassiker aus der schweiz und im gehobenen Bereich )

In meinem Zimmer 2 Weiter Boxen zu platzieren ist unmöglich....

MfG


----------



## nfsgame (9. August 2011)

Brachst du einen Umschalter für. Aber einen Relaisgesteuerten mit Massetrennung. Sonst grillste deinen Bämm und Olafsohn .


----------



## Lolm@n (9. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Brachst du einen Umschalter für. Aber einen Relaisgesteuerten mit Massetrennung. Sonst grillste deinen Bämm und Olafsohn .


 
Naja in der Zwischenzeit (nach dem ich eine B&O gekauft habe) habe ich dank eines Bekannten eine noch schönere Anlage gefunden die es mir Angetan hat (Die Marke kannte ich aber das Modell nicht )

naja B&O und Schweiz  (das hat nichts mit einander zu tun) sie geniessen im gegensatz zu B&O eig einen recht guten Ruf 

Hättest du einen Link für mich 
Zudem mache ich mit nem Harman Kardon Receiver eig den Klang einer guten Anlage kaputt?


----------



## david430 (10. August 2011)

ich hab mal wieder ne frage.^^ clipping macht ja die hochtöner kaputt. ich habe meine magnat quantum 557 bei ebay gekauft von einer privatperson. da bin ich durch auktion recht billig drangekommen. jetzt frage ich mich, ob die schon vorbelastet waren, ich habe eigentlich nie richtig laut gehört. ich höre bei einigen songs, wenn gerade e gitarren eingesetzt werden, dass der hochtöner kratzt, rauscht, also auf jeden fall so ein komisches rascheln. das nervt bei manchen songs enorm. das tritt hauptsächlich bei red hot chilli peppers auf.^^ wahrscheinlich, weil dort die hochtöner so beansprucht werden. nicht bei jedem song habe ich das rauschen, nur bei manchen. die aufnahmen sind aber meistens mp3s mit 320 kbit. hat jemand vielleicht einen hochtöner anspruchsvollen song zum downloaden, bei dem man definitiv raushören kann, ob der hochtöner schrott ist?


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2011)

Die Red Hot Chili Peppers stehen für Clipping. Die Aufnahme ist so laut aufgenommen, dass bereits bei der Produktion Clipping entstanden ist. Stichwort Loudness War.

Teste mal anhand von Metalica's Enter Sandman > Enter Sandman: Metallica: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads


----------



## david430 (10. August 2011)

also ich habe mir enter the sandman bei grooveshark angehört und da war absolut nichts zu erkennen. heißt das also, dass die aufnahmen, die so verfranzt klingen, einfach nur mies aufgenommen sind, trotz 320 kbit?


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2011)

Jap, mies aufgenommen. Wobei hier die Quelle der Schlamperei bereits im Ton-Studio zu finden ist. Da hilft auch keine CD-Qualität oder gar SACD. Schlecht aufgenommen, bleibt schlecht aufgenommen.

Du kannst dir ja mal ein neues Metallica Album anhören. Die klingen genauso mies.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. August 2011)

Die 320kbit sind nur die Qualität der Mp3. Nicht aber die Qualität wie die CD gemacht wurde.
Such mal im Netz nach dem Begriff "loudness war" Da findest du sehr interessante und traurige informationen dazu.

edit: pokerclock war schneller


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2011)

Ich habe das Thema Loudness-War mal für eine PCGH-Ausgabe vorgeschlagen. Wer unterstützen will: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-34.html#post3310061


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

Ich würde mir gerne mal "gescheite" Lautsprecher zulegen, vorzugsweise ein 2.0 System. Aber wie viel €uro muss/kann/soll ich ausgeben um etwas anständiges zu bekommen? Es muss nichts weltbewegendes sein, es sollte nur meine Brüllboxen von Creative ablösen und mich auf längere Zeit glücklich machen. Ich dachte da an 2 Nahfeldlautsprecher die genügend Tiefgang haben. Was mein ihr?


----------



## Caspar (10. August 2011)

Heyho Chris!

Du musst garnix und du sollst auch garnix... es geht um das was du ausgeben kannst und möchtest.  Ich würde dir empfehlen mal ein paar Nahfelder anzuhören. In deiner Umgebung gibts bestimmt irgendwo einen DJ-Laden oder etwas in der Richtung. Da könntest du anrufen und fragen was sie so vorrätig haben. Empfehlen können wir dir viel, aber was dir wirklich gefällt musst du selbst herausfinden! Der Ansatz ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut.


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

Dann werde ich mich mal in nächster Zeit umschauen und etwas anhören. Welche Modelle könnt ihr denn empfehlen, die es sich lohnt anzuhören. Gut wäre natürlich verschiedene Boxen die sich stark von einander unterscheiden, damit ich in die richtige Richtung gehen kann.


----------



## david430 (10. August 2011)

@pokerclock. habe das unterstützt. fände das wirklich super.^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gmex_4hreQ

hört euch das mal an. am anfang gabs überhaupt kein zischen bei meinen boxen. als der aber alles hochgesetzt hat, hats bei mir so dermaßen gezischt, dass ich dachte, das wäre ne 50 kbit aufnahme,... das ist schon mies, dass es darauf hinausläuft. wenn ich mir die qualität von meiner phil collins musik anhöre.^^ kein clipping, nix!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. August 2011)

Hier noch ein schönes Bsp.:

‪'The Loudness War' Dynamics of music‬‏ - YouTube

@ _chris_: Wie hoch ist dein Budget?


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> @ _chris_: Wie hoch ist dein Budget?


 
Das weis ich eben nicht, ich will sparen und mir dann etwas kaufen. Aber ich weis eben nicht wie viel ich sparen soll. Wenn ich mich jetzt festlegen müsste dann würde ich sagen 200€, also 80€ pro LS und dann noch eine SoKa. Aber das nur grob, eventuell mehr.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2011)

Loudness-War: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-571.html#post3299204


----------



## david430 (10. August 2011)

@nfsgame

ist immer schön, wenn man vom weg abkommt, dass einer da ist, der einem dann den weg zeigt. besten dank für die führung


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. August 2011)

Gerade einen interessanten Bericht gefunden: Testmarathon Desktop-Lautsprecher :: Bonedo
Da hier öfter ja mal nach LS in dieser Preisklasse gefragt wird.


----------



## sipsap (11. August 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Gerade einen interessanten Bericht gefunden: Testmarathon Desktop-Lautsprecher*::*Bonedo
> Da hier öfter ja mal nach LS in dieser Preisklasse gefragt wird.


 
danke <3


----------



## HAWX (11. August 2011)

Ich war vorhin mit Hubiflyer im TS konnte dadurch sein Zalman Micro hören.

Ich muss sagen, dass reicht für alle Anwendungen locker aus er kommt sehr klar und ohne störendes rauschen rüber. Die Hintergrundgeräusche haben sich ebenfalls etwas verringert.  Also man sollte es aufjedenfall weiterhin empfehlen


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (11. August 2011)

Sign

mfg alex

Ps: wenn man etwas drückt geht es sogar ans dicke Kabel vom AKG K530. Normale Dünne Kabel sind glaube ich etwas zu dünn. Vllt mach ich noch nehn Review.


----------



## HAWX (11. August 2011)

Viel gibt es ja bei einem Micro nicht zu reviewen aber mach mal
Eventuell wäre eine Hörprobe in möglichst guter Qualität ja bei Youtube möglich?!


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

Eine Hörprobe des Zalmann Mikros würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich habe mich letztens gegen das Zalmann und für ein T.Bone entscheiden, bereue es aufgrund von Treiberproblemen zwar ein bisschen, aber gegen den Klang kann man absolut nichts sagen - Studioqualität. Deshalb würde ich im Vergleich gerne mal das Zalmann hören.


----------



## HAWX (11. August 2011)

L.B. schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Hörprobe des Zalmann Mikros würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich habe mich letztens gegen das Zalmann und für ein T.Bone entscheiden, bereue es aufgrund von Treiberproblemen zwar ein bisschen, aber gegen den Klang kann man absolut nichts sagen - Studioqualität. Deshalb würde ich im Vergleich gerne mal das Zalmann hören.



Also das Zalman reicht trotz des sehr niedrigen Preises für FAST ALLES aus. Also im TS ist die Sprachqualität makellos.
Was willst du denn mit dem Micro anstellen?


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

TSen, Skypen und Soundexperimente machen. 
Ich werde das Mic jetzt über XLR an meine SoKa naschließen, damit ich die Treiberprobleme über USB umgehen kann.


----------



## HAWX (11. August 2011)

Also zumindest für die beiden erst gennanten Aktivitäten reichts, ob auch für deine "Experimente" kann man nicht einschätzen


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2011)

L.B. schrieb:


> TSen, Skypen und Soundexperimente machen.
> Ich werde das Mic jetzt über XLR an meine SoKa naschließen, damit ich die Treiberprobleme über USB umgehen kann.


 
Haste mal nen Link zu dem Mic ?


----------



## HAWX (12. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Haste mal nen Link zu dem Mic ?



Daniel guck mal hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/169027-mikrofonverstaerkung-erhoehen.html


----------



## L.B. (12. August 2011)

Genau, da habe ich das Problem mit dem Pegel und dem Treiber beschrieben. Das Treiberproblem liegt aber höchstwahrscheinlich an meinem USB Hub und hat nichts direkt mit dem Mikrofon zu tun. 

Link zu Mic


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. August 2011)

Einen schönen guten Abend liebes Forum!

Ich wollt mich hier nur mal noch aus der Beratung verabschieden. Ich habe die letzten Tage hier mal noch still mitgelesen und dabei den Entschluss gefasst, dass ich mir das Niveau hier nichtmehr geben will. Das ständige Argumentieren gegen immer wieder neu auftauchende Möchtegern-Audio-Profis hier habe ich schlicht gesagt satt, so macht eine Beratung einfach keinen Spaß mehr und ich kann mir für meine Freizeit eine bessere Beschäftigung vorstellen.
Ob ich mich hier nochmal melde weiß ich nicht, auf jeden Fall halte ich mich in Zukunft aus der Kaufberatung raus. Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass das Niveau im Forum so gesunken ist, denn früher hat es mir hier wirklich viel spaß gemacht und ich möchte mich bei den entsprechenden Leuten dafür bedanken.

Machts gut, ich geh jetzt ne Runde Musik genießen


----------



## HAWX (13. August 2011)

Der nächste Fachmann verlässt das Forum


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. August 2011)

Bis demnächst a_fire_inside_1988. Du könntest auch nur die Beratungen einstellen und hier bleiben


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. August 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Bis demnächst a_fire_inside_1988. Du könntest auch nur die Beratungen einstellen und hier bleiben



In nächster Zeit auf jeden Fall erstmal nur lesend, und wirklich interessante Themen abseits der Beratung gibts hier ja leider sogut wie garnicht. Wenn sowas wieder mehr forciert werden würde, würde das sicher auch den kompetenteren Usern hier mal den Anreiz geben, hier zu bleiben.
Aber die Beratung ist hier für mich definitiv gestorben. Was hier manche "Profis" von sich geben spottet echt jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## Bier (13. August 2011)

Mhh.. schade. Hast mir immer mal wieder geholfen und mich sehr gut bei meinem AVR beraten. Danke dafür!


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> In nächster Zeit auf jeden Fall erstmal nur lesend, und wirklich interessante Themen abseits der Beratung gibts hier ja leider sogut wie garnicht. Wenn sowas wieder mehr forciert werden würde, würde das sicher auch den kompetenteren Usern hier mal den Anreiz geben, hier zu bleiben.



Wie immer gilt, dass Forderungen nach mehr interessanten Themen auch gerne mal selbst in die Hand genommen werden können. Berieseln lassen ist eine Sache, selbstmachen eine andere. Ein Anfang wäre doch schon mal eine paar Beispiele aufzuzählen ,was in deinen Augen für jedermann (nicht nur, aber auch für knallharte Profis) "interessant" ist.

Das ist natürlich eine sehr bedauerliche Entscheidung von dir und ich persönlich hoffe, dass du dich noch anders entscheiden wirst.


----------



## HAWX (13. August 2011)

@AFI Kommt denn dein Projekt noch, oder veröffentlichst du es zumindest soweit es fertig ist?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. August 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> In nächster Zeit auf jeden Fall erstmal nur lesend, und wirklich interessante Themen abseits der Beratung gibts hier ja leider sogut wie garnicht. Wenn sowas wieder mehr forciert werden würde, würde das sicher auch den kompetenteren Usern hier mal den Anreiz geben, hier zu bleiben.
> Aber die Beratung ist hier für mich definitiv gestorben. Was hier manche "Profis" von sich geben spottet echt jeder Beschreibung.


Abseits vom Thema Beratung gibts noch diesen Thread, wo ich wirklich hilfsbereite und kompetente Leute kennen gelernt hab. Wegen andere fehlgeleitete Postings müssen wir hier ja nicht leiden. Also du bleibst gefälligst in dem Thread hier *afireinholzusperrundschlüsselversteck*

Das beste Umgehen mit eigenartigen Schlaumeierposts ist mMn drüber lachen und emotionslos korrigieren.


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> In nächster Zeit auf jeden Fall erstmal nur lesend


 
Och, auch das mache ich schon gar nicht mehr (abgesehen vom Bilder- und Diskussionsthread). Sind meine Nerven und ich will mich nicht jedes Mal aufregen.

@Borkenkaefer: Korrigieren, schön. Aber wenn ich da an einen unserer Blender denke, der Bullshit von sich gibt und seinen eigenen geistigen Dünnpfiff auch noch glaubt und es immer wieder reinspammt... Da vergeht einem auch bei sowas die gute Laune.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Och, auch das mache ich schon gar nicht mehr (abgesehen vom Bilder- und Diskussionsthread). Sind meine Nerven und ich will mich nicht jedes Mal aufregen.


 
Da haben wir ja was gemeinsam


----------



## Bier (13. August 2011)

Was haltet ihr hiervon?
Ist das Ding zu gebrauchen?
Kann ich den einfach an einen Stereoverstärker anschließen, welchen ich mit dem Sub-Pre-Out meines AVR's verbinde. Also so, dass ich die Trennfrequenz am AVR regel?


----------



## Gast12348 (13. August 2011)

ja kannst du alles so machen


----------



## Bier (13. August 2011)

Okay. Danke schonmal. Ist der Sub denn zu gebrauchen, oder gibt es für ~150€ bessere Alternativen (gebraucht) nach denen man schauen sollte. 
Und was sollte der Verstärker leisten? Die Lautstärke kann ich doch am AVR ganz normal mitregeln als ob ein aktiver Sub angeschlossen wäre oder?

*
Edit:
*Ich hätte noch einen Onkyo Integra A-8250 über.
Würd der reichen?


----------



## Gast12348 (13. August 2011)

Keine ahnung ob der zu gebrauchen ist. 
Joar mit dem A8250 ist das schon möglich, damit sind zwar keine wirklichen Pegelorgien möglich, aber das sollte klar sein. Wie ich immer schön sage sollte der Verstärker mehr leisten als die boxen verkraften, so um die 25% wären fein. Die Lautstärke regelst du normal über den AVR must halt nur die Lautstärke vom Onkyo einmal anpassen ( einfach halb aufdrehen z.b )


----------



## Bier (13. August 2011)

Mhh.. vielleicht werde ich mal sehen ob ich günstig einen bei ebay bekomme. Wenn er dann gar nicht zu gebrauchen ist, versteiger ich ihn halt wieder. Die scheinen da ganz gut wegzugehen. Aber danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Gast12348 (13. August 2011)

Jop ich kann leider zu dem Canton nix sagen, ich kenn das teil nicht


----------



## Lee (14. August 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Abend liebes Forum!
> 
> Ich wollt mich hier nur mal noch aus der Beratung verabschieden. Ich habe die letzten Tage hier mal noch still mitgelesen und dabei den Entschluss gefasst, dass ich mir das Niveau hier nichtmehr geben will. Das ständige Argumentieren gegen immer wieder neu auftauchende Möchtegern-Audio-Profis hier habe ich schlicht gesagt satt, so macht eine Beratung einfach keinen Spaß mehr und ich kann mir für meine Freizeit eine bessere Beschäftigung vorstellen.
> Ob ich mich hier nochmal melde weiß ich nicht, auf jeden Fall halte ich mich in Zukunft aus der Kaufberatung raus. Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass das Niveau im Forum so gesunken ist, denn früher hat es mir hier wirklich viel spaß gemacht und ich möchte mich bei den entsprechenden Leuten dafür bedanken.
> ...


 Schade, aber auch verständlich. Geht mir ähnlich. Wenn mich etwas interessiert und ich mit meinem stark beschränkten Wissen was tun kann, schreibe ich zwar noch, aber Kaufberatungen sind mir aus bekannten Gründen zu anstrengend geworden. Zumal ich sowieso nur selten etwas beitragen könnte.

Jedenfalls, war eine schöne Zeit 

Schade ist, dass die Entwicklung des ganzen PCGHX Forums jetzt auch im Sound Forum einzug gehalten hat.


----------



## evosociety (14. August 2011)

Liegts an mir oder hat Back to Back das Album von Amy wirklich eine unter irdische Qualität im Bezug auf die Aufnahme? :-/


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2011)

Also das DR-Meter gibt maximal 8 aus, bei den meisten Stücken ist es bei 6 -> wirklich miserabel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2011)

Welcher Wert ist eig das Maximum ?


----------



## Witcher (14. August 2011)

also ich hatte bei einigen Liedern schon 14-16 gehabt. Als absolutes maximum was ich gehort habe war von City Fenster  >Devil-X< hat auch den Wert von dem Lied noch im Kopf ich weis den aber leider nicht mehr muss den Morgen mal fragen. Werd das dann auch morgen noch Posten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2011)

Ich habe 'ne Aufnahme da sinds 21


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2011)

Also meine "Take Five" Aufnahme schafft 19. 
Der Wert ist aber nicht nur abhängig von der Kompression sondern auch von der Musik selbst. Ein einfacher Song mit wenig Stimmen kann auch bei perfekter Aufnahme bei um die 10 liegen.


----------



## evosociety (14. August 2011)

Dachte ich mir. 

Ich hab sie mir wegen dem Hype nach ihrem Tod, geladen. (Schande über mein Haupt)

Als Flac. War schrott. deswegen hab ich mir Back to Black gekauft, heute geliefert. Und ich dachte das wäre ein Scherz. Immer noch schlecht, bis auf die gewohnt andere Klangcharakteristik meines CD Spielers. Schade. :-/

Wenn ich dagegen meine Aufnahme von Michael 'Patches' Stewart zum Beispiel Stella By Starlight die ja bei Leibe schon einige Jährschen auf dem Buckel hat anhöre denke ich mir "das kann doch nicht wahr sein". Ein direkt Vergleich mit Joss Stone - Mr. Wankerman hat das wahre Desaster ans Licht gebracht.

Warum?


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2011)

Loudness War halt.
Die von mir weiter oben genannte Aufnahme stammt von so ziemlich der ältesten CD in meinem Besitz und ist wiederum eine Digitalisierung einer Liveaufnahme von 1972.
Neuer ist bei CDs leider meist das Gegenteil von Besser.

Die aktuelle Joss Stone CD dagegen wurde unabhängig von den kriegenden Großlabels in Nashville produziert...


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich habe 'ne Aufnahme da sinds 21


 
Nen paar meiner eigenen Aufnahmen hatten auch schon 23 oder 24 .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2011)

Nicht schlecht  Sind das "richtige" Musik-CDs oder Testaufnahmen ?


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2011)

Es sind richtige Aufnahmen von Konzerten auf denen ich die Technik "betreut" habe.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2011)

Hut ab


----------



## Borkenkaefer (14. August 2011)

Es ist halt echt Schade das gute neue Musik oft durch die starke Kompression versaut wird.
Das bittere ist ja, das man dann die Musik selten ohne dem Mist bekommt.


----------



## Ecle (15. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nen paar meiner eigenen Aufnahmen hatten auch schon 23 oder 24 .


 Naja das sollte man nicht so ernst nehmen. Wenn da nur einmal ein kleiner Ausreißer drinne ist der den Peak erhöht, dann liegt der DR Wert schonmal um einiges höher liegen...
Z.B. ein Knacker

Alles über 10 ist schon sehr in Ordnung und 15+ exzellent. Das reicht auch.


----------



## PEG96 (15. August 2011)

Hey, kann einer von euch mir mal das Tool schicken, denn auf der Downloadseite ist es offline


----------



## Ecle (15. August 2011)

Also bei mir geht der Link, probier nochmal:
http://www.pleasurizemusic.com/sites/default/files/file/TT-DR-Install.exe


----------



## PEG96 (15. August 2011)

THX, dann war ich wohl auf der falschen Seite, denn dort stand das die Downloads offline sind.


----------



## Sync (15. August 2011)

Boa hab gerade mal meine eingestaubten Z-5500 für bissel Mukke angeschmissen. Da merk ich echt was ich an meinen Magnat Quantum 605 habe.


----------



## HAWX (15. August 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Boa hab gerade mal meine eingestaubten Z-5500 für bissel Mukke angeschmissen. Da merk ich echt was ich an meinen Magnat Quantum 605 habe.



Ja man ist manchmal echt erschrocken, wenn man seine alten "Jugendsünden" wieder aktiviert


----------



## iceman650 (15. August 2011)

Same here. Am Wochenende zum Zocken mit nem Kumpel die Logitech Z Cinema rausgeholt. Weicher Bass, näselnde Sänger und mittelmäßige Höhenauflösung.
Wobei man sagen muss, dass es kein "Er hat Jehova gesagt"-Effekt war, sondern es war ertragbar. Zumindest der Bass hat mich gestört. Als Hintergrundberieselung am Rechner können die durchaus taugen. Aber wenn richtig Musik her soll, dann über meine Stereoanlage oder Kopfhörer. Just my 2 cents.

Mfg, ice


----------



## sipsap (16. August 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Same here. Am Wochenende zum Zocken mit nem Kumpel die Logitech Z Cinema rausgeholt. Weicher Bass, näselnde Sänger und mittelmäßige Höhenauflösung.
> Wobei man sagen muss, dass es kein "Er hat Jehova gesagt"-Effekt war, sondern es war ertragbar. Zumindest der Bass hat mich gestört. Als Hintergrundberieselung am Rechner können die durchaus taugen. Aber wenn richtig Musik her soll, dann über meine Stereoanlage oder Kopfhörer. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen. wird aber demnächst getauscht, bin mir nur noch nicht sicher wogegen


----------



## HAWX (18. August 2011)

@Daniel Die Microlabs sind da. Und wie auch deine sind es die reinsten Badewannen. Allerdings lassen sich bei mir Höhen und Tiefen gut am Subwoofer regeln, dadurch bekommt man schon was raus was in Ordnung ist. Zuerst ist man aber geschockt wie extrem badewannig die klingen


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2011)

Naja, ich teste immer im Auslieferungszustand (Mittelstellung der Klangregler).


----------



## HAWX (18. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich teste immer im Auslieferungszustand (Mittelstellung der Klangregler).



Das geht bei denen nicht, dass halt ich nicht aus Aber Krass was man an denen mit Settings verändern rausholen kann. Jeweils -2 auf Höhen und Tiefen und der Klang ist ganz in Ordnung


----------



## Gast12348 (19. August 2011)

So leute nachdem ich das mal wieder lesen muste 


Madz schrieb:


> aber der K340 war (glaube ich) früher einer der besten AKg Kopfhörer schlechthin.


 


Madz schrieb:


> Also der K121 ist sicher bequemer, finde ich  zumindest. Da aber jeder einen anderen Kopf hat, kommst du ums selbst  testen nicht herum.


 
Madz du bist so eine laberbacke, du behauptest etwas zu wissen, sezt aber gleichzeitig in klammern es nur zu glauben. 

Glauben ist nicht Wissen !!! 

Und da mir das dummgelaber echt sowas von aufn arsch geht, verabschiede ich mich auf ungewisse zeit erstmal aus dieser sektion des Forum,  ganz werde ich nicht verschwinden wegen der IG´s und div anderen sektionen.
Also ernsthafte fragen von leuten die was wissen möchten, bitte in die IG schreiben, oder PN schicken.


----------



## HAWX (19. August 2011)

Schade aber es war kein Wunder Welche IG?


----------



## PEG96 (19. August 2011)

Die Besitzer Hochwertiger Hifi-Geräte oder so ähliche(habe den ganzen Namen gerade nicht da)


----------



## Gast12348 (19. August 2011)

die von NFSGame, besitzer hochwertiger Soundsysteme. 

Und ja es war absehbar un in lezter zeit häufen sich diese möchtegern beratungen wieder ins extreme, und der feine herr fängt masslos an zu übertreiben, da werden dann auf einmal 20 kh aufgelistet die angeblich alle schon getestet wurden, immer mit der aussage Headsets sind scheise, nur komischerweise nie eine auflistung der Headsets die angeblich schon getestet wurden. 

Nur immer diese masslos dumme pauschal aussage Headsets sind scheise.

Achja und um mich mal zu outen, ich benutze zum zocken nen 20€ Headset und bin vollkommen zufrieden ! Zum zocken muss es nicht immer irgendwas sündhaft teures sein, und um noch das sahnehäubchen aufzusetzen, das Headset betreibe ich an der Supreme FX X-FI, und das obwohl ich auch HighEnd Soundkarten habe.


----------



## HAWX (19. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> die von NFSGame, besitzer hochwertiger Soundsysteme.
> 
> Und ja es war absehbar un in lezter zeit häufen sich diese möchtegern beratungen wieder ins extreme, und der feine herr fängt masslos an zu übertreiben, da werden dann auf einmal 20 kh aufgelistet die angeblich alle schon getestet wurden, immer mit der aussage Headsets sind scheise, nur komischerweise nie eine auflistung der Headsets die angeblich schon getestet wurden.
> 
> Nur immer diese masslos dumme pauschal aussage Headsets sind scheise.



Ich weiß. Die Liste stammt ja sowieso aus dem Luxx und ich vermute seine HS-Erfahrungen sind schon Jahre zurück...

Ich benutz zum zocken auch mein Kave, das bietet für meine Ohren einfach die beste Ortung. Klar damit Musik hören würde ich nicht unbedingt gerne aber zum Zocken ausreichend


----------



## Gast12348 (19. August 2011)

Das er die liste einfach irgendwo kopiert hat war mir klar, dazu noch vollkommen ohne quellenangabe und so verpackt als wär es sein machwerk. 

AChja ich reg ich net auf weil ich nen schlechten tag hab, sondern weil das fass einfach voll ist, deswegen mach ich dann lieber hier nen rückzieher als mich wirklich auserhalb vom forum aufzuregen


----------



## Lee (19. August 2011)

Und der nächste geht. Auch wenn es abzusehen war. Schade aber verständlich. Vielleicht sieht man sich doch ja irgendwo mal wieder.

Schon krass, was ein einzelner User mit einem ganzen Unterforum anrichten kann...


----------



## Gast12348 (19. August 2011)

Naja komplett bin ich ja nicht weg, den thread hier werd ich evt doch noch im auge behalten, aber so wirklich regelmässig das ist nun geschichte. In der IG bin ich ja noch. 

Sofern ich hier nicht ne sperre bekomm, weil mein ton nem bestimmten user gegenüber wird auch etwas rauer


----------



## spionkaese (19. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> die von NFSGame, besitzer hochwertiger Soundsysteme.
> 
> Und ja es war absehbar un in lezter zeit häufen sich diese möchtegern beratungen wieder ins extreme, und der feine herr fängt masslos an zu übertreiben, da werden dann auf einmal 20 kh aufgelistet die angeblich alle schon getestet wurden, immer mit der aussage Headsets sind scheise, nur komischerweise nie eine auflistung der Headsets die angeblich schon getestet wurden.
> 
> ...


 Worüber regst du dich auf?
Das Madz versucht hat, mir bei dem Versuch, einen 20 Jahre alten Kopfhörer zu betreiben, zu helfen?
Das er sich nicht ganz sicher war ob selbiger das Non-Plus-Ultra war?
Das er für die Beratungen, um nicht immer das selbe schreiben zu müssen (was ich verstehen kann), eine Liste von Kopfhörer benutzt, die ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben, die jemand zu diesem Zweck geschrieben hat?

Manchmal ist er zwar mit "Headsets sind sch****" etwas penetrant, aber das kann ich verstehen. Hier fragen schließlich regelmäßig Leute welches 20€ G4m3r Headset sie denn benutzen sollten, um perfekte Ortung und perfekten Sound zu haben.
Manche (viele) Leute sind einfach zu faul zum suchen(/nachdenken), und verdrängen dann die ernsthaften Anfragen, die nicht mit ner 20s Suche geklärt gewesen wären.

Es ist schön, das sich manche mit nem 20€ Headset begnügen, mir reichen meine K518, aber es gibt halt Leute, die mehr wollen.
Und wenn man hohe Ansprüche hat, muss man auch bereit sein, entsprechend zu zahlen.
Warum sollte man sich also ein Headset für 300€ kaufen, statt nem Kopfhörer für 170€ + 5€ Mikro?
Ich finde es erstaunlich, das Madz das durchhält, immer und immer wieder.


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Das er die liste einfach irgendwo kopiert hat war mir klar, dazu noch vollkommen ohne quellenangabe und so verpackt als wär es sein machwerk.


 
Das steht schon unter Beobachtung .


----------



## Gast12348 (19. August 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Worüber regst du dich auf? :


 
Das hab ich schon oft geschrieben, das du relativ neu hier im Forum bist speziel im Sound unterforum merkt man, mich regt einfach das Halbwissen auf, oder die leute die so tun als wüssten sie über alles bescheid, und diese pauschal aussagen. 

Und was meine ansprüche z.b angeht, ich hab verdammt hohe ansprüche, aber zum zocken reicht eben nunmal auch nen 20€ Headset, wenn nen 200€ KH genauso aufgebaut ist wie nen 20€ KH ist und bleibt die ortung die gleiche, die muss über Software oder Hardware simuliert werden weil es physikalisch schon nicht möglich ist das man mit nem KH oder HS ne Ortung hinbekommt, hier muss einiges mit Psychoakoustik gespielt werden. Das gleiche gilt übrigends für die Bühnendarstellung bei Musik. Allein die Ohrmuschel spielt bei der ortung ne riesengroße rolle ( frag mal Niki Lauda der hat probleme mit seinem einen ohr ne richtige ortung auszumachen ) und dieser faktor wird mit nem KH vollkommen ausgemerzt. 

Was ich mit meinem 20€ Headset versuche zu sagen, damit bekommt man genauso ne gute ortung hin, wichtig ist eben nur das man sowas emuliert, wie bei der X-FI durch CMSS 3D oder der Xonar durch Dolby Headphone, deswegen klemmt mein Headset ja auch an der Supreme FX X-FI und nicht an meiner weitaus besseren Prodigy HD2. 

Naja ich hab das schonmal vor einiger zeit probiert zu erklären und bin auf "taube" ohren gestossen bei den KH verfechtern. 

Genau das gleiche wie bei der suche nach 100€ lautsprechern, immer das gleiche, kauf die nen KH ist besser, weil ja mehr geld in den treiber reinfliest als bei nem 100€ Set, mag zwar vieleicht stimmen, aber die relationen sind einfach anders, ein KH hat einen Treiber, das birgt schon physikalische probleme, wo einfach mehr geld und entwicklung reingesezt werden muss um diese halbwegs zu umgehen, wärend nen 2 wege Lautsprecher diese probleme nicht so drastisch hat und daher weniger Geld für die Entwicklung und co ausgegeben werden muss, natürlich viele 100e System leiden in der tat unter div minderwertigen lautsprechern, aber es gibt auch ausnahmen. Mich regt einfach diese Pauschalisierung auf, und eben das keine argumente oder erklärungen kommen. Man sollte eben nich blindlinks jedem und alles vertrauen sondern auch ruhig mal hinterfragen ( dann merkt man nämlich recht schnell ob jemand wirklich ahnung hat oder nicht ) 

Und was mich eben noch stört wenn jemand so tut als hätte er ahnung, aber im grunde nur sein wissen aus foren sammelt und kaum selbst praktische erfahrung hat, aber sich dann so hinstellt als hätte er diese.

Aber wie gesagt, mir ist das mittlerweile egal, denn ich werd hier nur noch wenig wenig aktiv sein.

@NFSGame gut


----------



## spionkaese (19. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon oft geschrieben, das du relativ neu hier im Forum bist speziel im Sound unterforum merkt man, mich regt einfach das Halbwissen auf, oder die leute die so tun als wüssten sie über alles bescheid, und diese pauschal aussagen.
> 
> Und was meine ansprüche z.b angeht, ich hab verdammt hohe ansprüche, aber zum zocken reicht eben nunmal auch nen 20€ Headset, wenn nen 200€ KH genauso aufgebaut ist wie nen 20€ KH ist und bleibt die ortung die gleiche, die muss über Software oder Hardware simuliert werden weil es physikalisch schon nicht möglich ist das man mit nem KH oder HS ne Ortung hinbekommt, hier muss einiges mit Psychoakoustik gespielt werden. Das gleiche gilt übrigends für die Bühnendarstellung bei Musik. Allein die Ohrmuschel spielt bei der ortung ne riesengroße rolle ( frag mal Niki Lauda der hat probleme mit seinem einen ohr ne richtige ortung auszumachen ) und dieser faktor wird mit nem KH vollkommen ausgemerzt.
> 
> ...


Aber mal im Ernst, wie viele 20€ Headsets kennst du, die aufgebaut sind wie vernünftige 200€ Kopfhörer?
Mit vernünftig meine ich, nicht nach Apple-Politik,
2€ Herstellungskosten, 10€ realer Marktwert, 70€ Verkaufspreis.

Deswegen halte ich von Headsets Abstand, ich hab nicht genug Geld um es einfach zu verpulvern. Aber wenn du ein Headset für 20€ kennst,das besser ist als meine K518, würde ichs ausprobieren.
Bis dahin bleib ich bei denen.
Ich weiß auch ein paar Lautsprecher (+vielleicht nen Sub) zu schätzen, für mich gibts nichts schöneres als mir Iron Man 2 anzugucken, einfach weil selbst meiner es schafft, in der Szene wo er das neue Element synthetisiert, meine Möbel passend dazu zum vibrieren zu bringen, aber zum zocken sind KH mMn besser.


mMn schade das du "gehst", aber wenn du solche Probleme mit Madz hast, gibt es für dich wohl keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. August 2011)

Vom reinen aufbau her ähneln die sich alle, gut manche haben ein Treiber der leicht geneigt ist um halbwegs zu emulieren das der Sound von vorne kommt und nicht von der Seite, aber das hilft nur bei der Musikwiedergabe etwas vom Stereodreieck zu behalten. Ich meinte mit aufbau jetz rein vom technischen, nicht die treiber ansich ( wobei die eh fast alle gleich aufgebaut sind, auser bei STAX KH die Elektrostaten nutzen ) 

ich spreche hier auch nicht Musik wiedergabe an, sondern Headsets rein zum zocken, gibt ja leute die nen HS nur fürs Zocken haben damit sie gleichzeitig TS nutzen können ( so einer bin ich ) den oft kommt ja das argument das nen Hifi KH besser sei zum zocken, weil die ortung viel viel besser wäre.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (19. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Naja komplett bin ich ja nicht weg, den thread hier werd ich evt doch noch im auge behalten, .....:


 Puh zum Glück. Bin froh diesen Satz zu lesen. Hier herin ist das Klima doch sehr angenehm.


----------



## Sync (19. August 2011)

ich werf mal nur so rein: ich nutz zum zocken auch mein GameCon 367 HS statt meinen Denon AH D2000 warum? Weil ich es kann und weil ein Mikro dran hängt. nein ich will kein clip mikro..!!!
Manchmal nutz ich aber doch mein Denon (hauptsächlich für BFBC2, weil da die Bässe schön knallen, ist aber reine geschmackssache)

wie sie hier alle verschwinden echt schade..zum glück wurde ich damals noch echt gut beraten (ua auch von Afi(aber per PM, weil es da schon im Forum bergab ging)) danke nochmal dafür


----------



## PEG96 (19. August 2011)

Ich finde, dass die Ortung in Games extrem überbewertet wird. 
Die Bühne bei 20€ Kopfhörern ist schon schelechter als bei 200€ Kopfhörer, was beim zocken nicht so wichtig ist, mir zumindest 
( andere Menschen, andere Meinungen). 
@Dfence irgendwie habe ich oft dasselbe Gefühl wie du, sodass ich in letzter Zeit weitaus weniger poste, als sonst, lass dir von solchen Sachen nicht den Spass an Foren Beratungen usw. nehmen. 
BTW bist du eigentlich im HiFi-Forum.


----------



## Sync (19. August 2011)

von der ortung her bei CSS höre ich keine großen unterschiede zwischen Gamecon und meinem Denon. Ich höre die Gegner bei beiden ..solange die nicht schleichen.
Bei Css reicht jedes HS..auch eins für 10eu. Nur Bie Battlefield möcht ich es schon knallen hören, weil die effekte doch wahnsinnig schön sind. aber für CSS oder ähnliches reicht
für mich jedes stinknormale pups HS


----------



## spionkaese (19. August 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass die Ortung in Games extrem überbewertet wird.
> Die Bühne bei 20€ Kopfhörern ist schon schelechter als bei 200€ Kopfhörer, was beim zocken nicht so wichtig ist, mir zumindest
> ( andere Menschen, andere Meinungen).
> @Dfence irgendwie habe ich oft dasselbe Gefühl wie du, sodass ich in letzter Zeit weitaus weniger poste, als sonst, lass dir von solchen Sachen nicht den Spass an Foren Beratungen usw. nehmen.
> BTW bist du eigentlich im HiFi-Forum.


Findest du?
Ich nicht 
Wer braucht Wallhacks, wenn er seine Gegner hören kann. Dank Kopfhörer geht das auch gant gut.
Wobei ich z.B. bei TF2 aus mir unbekannten Gründen auch Gegner hinter mir orten kann. Mit Stereo Lautsprechern.


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2011)

Das ist normal und spricht für eine halbwegs gelungene Aufstellung der Lautsprecher .


----------



## spionkaese (19. August 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist normal und spricht für eine halbwegs gelungene Aufstellung der Lautsprecher .


Ok, das wusste ich nicht 
War mir nie ganz sicher ob die Dinger richtig stehen.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Ortung nur bei Kopfhörer oder mit Such-dir-was-aus-Surround-Sound-Emulation funktioniert,wobei sich letzteres dank Onboard-Sound ausschliessen lässt.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. August 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> von der ortung her bei CSS höre ich keine großen unterschiede zwischen Gamecon und meinem Denon. Ich höre die Gegner bei beiden ..solange die nicht schleichen.
> Bei Css reicht jedes HS..auch eins für 10eu. Nur Bie Battlefield möcht ich es schon knallen hören, weil die effekte doch wahnsinnig schön sind. aber für CSS oder ähnliches reicht
> für mich jedes stinknormale pups HS


 
Deswegen hab ich mein Logitech billig Headset in die Ecke gelegt und mir nen anderes billig Headset gekauft welches geschlossen ist und größere Treiber hat, bei BC2 hab ich damit mehr rums, aber die ortung ist genauso gut wie mit den Logitech, oder meinen Numark DJ KH oder meinen Beyerdynamik KH, wichtig is nur das ich bei der Soundkarte eben CMSS 3D aktiviert hab, das kommt zwar nicht ganz an 5.1 ran, aber es reicht definitiv für die ortung, so hab ich schon einige meiner kollegen in den wahnsinn getrieben wenn sie sich von hinten anschleichen wollten um mich zu abzustechen  oder im hinterhalt mich abschiesen wollten. 

@Peg die bühnendarstellung bei 200€KH ist in dahin gehend besser weil die treiber eben leicht geneigt angeordnet sind so das man das gefühl hat der Sound würde von vorne kommen, hat aber absolut nix mit den treibern oder der klang qualität zu tun. 

Ich zitiere hierzu mal etwas aus Wikipedia 

"Der von den Kopfhörern abgegebene Schall wirkt direkt auf den Gehörgang  der Ohren und nicht auf den gesamten Kopf, wie beim natürlichen Hören.  Die zum Hören wichtigen Ohrmuscheln sind dabei außer Kraft gesetzt,  sozusagen „amputiert“. Die Beschallung über Kopfhörer wirkt daher  deutlich anders als über Stereo-Lautsprecher abgehört. Insbesondere findet mit Kopfhörern die räumliche Lokalisation bei normalen Stereoaufnahmen  nur eingeschränkt statt; die Trennung beider Tonkanäle wirkt  unnatürlich und die wiedergegebenen Instrumente oder Stimmen werden  meist im Kopf statt außerhalb lokalisiert. Zur teilweisen Verminderung  dieses Effektes gibt es Kopfhörer, deren Lautsprecher nach vorne  angewinkelt sind, außerdem so genannte Crossfeed-Lösungen oder  elektroakustische Kunstgriffe wie Dolby Headphone. Auch die Diffusfeldentzerrung  trägt zu einem deutlich räumlicheren Eindruck und einer verbesserten  Vorn-Hinten-Lokalisation (Außerkopf-Lokalisation) bei. (Dabei wird die  Linearität des Kopfhörers nicht auf eine Direktschallquelle, sondern  entsprechend dem natürlichen Hören auf viele Schallquellen aus  verschiedensten Winkeln abgestimmt, die ein diffuses Schallfeld  erzeugen;"
Quelle : 
Kopfhörer

Da kann mir echt jeder erzählen was er will, denn das was dort steht sind klare fakten. 

Achja ich bin nicht im Hififorum, im grunde ist dies hier das einzigste unterforum was sich mit Sound befasst in dem ich aktiv bin ( abgesehen von einem Autoforum in dem ich als Mod tätig bin )


Edit : wo wir grad dabei sind, eine sache stösst mir auch noch bisl sauer auf, wenn jemand Lautsprecher will und KH´s empfohlen werden weils ja besser ist, der Gesundheits aspekt wird auch vollkommen auser acht gelassen ( einer der gründe warum ich zum Musik hören ne abneigung gegen KH´s hab ) man ruiniert sich eben die ohren schneller mit nem KH als mit Lautsprechern


----------



## Sync (20. August 2011)

man sollte nicht zu laut hören..das stimmt und mit KH neigt man eher dazu lauter zu hören.. 
tagsüber höre ich auch viel lieber mit meinen lautsprechern als mit kopfhörern. erst gegen abend wird getauscht.

wenns laut sein soll greife ich auch mal zum Z5500 (egal obs logitech ist, ICH finde es für den Preis für den ich es
bekommen habe sehr gut)

weiß jemand wie weit ich meine Magnat Quantum 605 eigtl aufdrehen kann? ich trau mich nichmal meinen Verstärker halb aufzudrehen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. August 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie weit ich meine Magnat Quantum 605 eigtl aufdrehen kann? ich trau mich nichmal meinen Verstärker halb aufzudrehen


 
Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, aber ich gehe immer nach meiner Regel: "Soweit aufdrehen, wie der Lautsprecher noch sauber klingt"


----------



## Sync (20. August 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, aber ich gehe immer nach meiner Regel: "Soweit aufdrehen, wie der Lautsprecher noch sauber klingt"


 
so wie ich aufgedreht hab, war alles iO..ich glaub da ist noch luft nach oben.. aber so laut mag ich es nicht


----------



## Gast12348 (20. August 2011)

So weit das du den Verstärker nicht über 3/4 aufdrehst. Oder bis die Boxen anfangen zu "kotzen" sprich anfangen zu verzerren, oder der hub vom Tieftöner bedrohlich aussieht.


----------



## turbosnake (20. August 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit KH und Lautsprecher zusammen an der Soundkarte zu haben, aber den Ton nur über den Kh oder die LS auszugeben?


----------



## Sync (20. August 2011)

man kann die LS zb digital und den KH analog betreiben.. und einfach bei "Sounds" in der systemsteuerung zwischen beiden hin und herschalten.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. August 2011)

Bei der Asus Xonar Essence kannst du beides angesteckt haben und in der Software umschalten.


----------



## Hansaplast (21. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Edit : wo wir grad dabei sind, eine sache stösst mir auch noch bisl sauer auf, wenn jemand Lautsprecher will und KH´s empfohlen werden weils ja besser ist, der Gesundheits aspekt wird auch vollkommen auser acht gelassen ( einer der gründe warum ich zum Musik hören ne abneigung gegen KH´s hab ) man ruiniert sich eben die ohren schneller mit nem KH als mit Lautsprechern



Verdammt richtig. Eine besondere Abneigung habe ich gegen tragbare Kleinstgeräte mit in-ears. Bei der mickrigen Akkuleistung ist auftretendes clipping 
und damit ein versauen des Gehörs quasi vorprogrammiert. Das Ohr dreht zum Selbstschutz nach einer gewissen Zeit runter, der Benutzer die Lautstärke zum Ausgleich noch höher...


----------



## hydro (21. August 2011)

> Bei der mickrigen Akkuleistung ist auftretendes clipping
> und damit ein versauen des Gehörs quasi vorprogrammiert


What?
Was hat Clipping mit Akkuleistung und Schädigung des Gehörs zutun?


----------



## Gast12348 (22. August 2011)

Eigentlich im grunde garnix, das Clipping bekommt nichtmal einer mit, Clipping bedeuter ja im grunde nur das die Amplituden spitzen abgeschnitten und begradigt werden, d.h quasi kurzeitig fliest eine art gleichstrom in die speaker, die membran schlägt aus ( spule unter strom ) und verharrt in dieser Position bis die amplitude wieder abfällt. Dadurch das keine bewegung stattfindet und trotzdem strom fliest ist das so tödlich für Lautsprecher, da nicht nur eine Mechanische belastung entsteht sondern auch eine Thermische, in 90% der fälle brennt bei Clipping die spule einfach durch und der Lautsprecher ist schrott, zumindest bei Hochtönern, bei Bässen tritt meist eine Mechanische überlastung in kraft. Hören kann man das nicht und es schädigt auch nicht dem gehört. Nemmt mal ne 1.5V batterie und klemmt die an nen billigen schrott lautsprecher, dann seht ihr was quasi beim Clipping auch passiert, nämlich das die Membran ausfährt und in der position bleibt. 

Btw : @Pokerclock, Iceman, NFSGame und Madz, war ein erfrischendes gespräch und ich hoffe das wir alles nun so hinbekommen wie es besprochen wurde.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (22. August 2011)

nunja clipping beim hochtöner hört man sehr deutlich


----------



## Gast12348 (22. August 2011)

Ja wenns zu spät ist, dann hört man ihn nicht mehr  

Ne im ernst man hörts vieleicht am leicht dumpferen sound, aber 90% hören das nicht raus, erst wenns zu spät ist und der tod is. 

Ich hatts auch schonmal geschaft nen HT durch clipping zu schrotten und man hat garnix gehört


----------



## HAWX (23. August 2011)

@dfence im Bilderthread: Den hat es ja sauber hingerafft


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich einen "MP3-Player", der auch FLAC-Dateien abspielen kann ?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (23. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Eigentlich im grunde garnix, das Clipping bekommt nichtmal einer mit, Clipping bedeuter ja im grunde nur das die Amplituden spitzen abgeschnitten und begradigt werden, d.h quasi kurzeitig fliest eine art gleichstrom in die speaker, die membran schlägt aus ( spule unter strom ) und verharrt in dieser Position bis die amplitude wieder abfällt. Dadurch das keine bewegung stattfindet und trotzdem strom fliest ist das so tödlich für Lautsprecher, da nicht nur eine Mechanische belastung entsteht sondern auch eine Thermische, in 90% der fälle brennt bei Clipping die spule einfach durch und der Lautsprecher ist schrott, zumindest bei Hochtönern, bei Bässen tritt meist eine Mechanische überlastung in kraft. Hören kann man das nicht und es schädigt auch nicht dem gehört. Nemmt mal ne 1.5V batterie und klemmt die an nen billigen schrott lautsprecher, dann seht ihr was quasi beim Clipping auch passiert, nämlich das die Membran ausfährt und in der position bleibt.


Danke für die gute Erklärung. Hab ich alles verstanden. Kannst du das bitte auch so anschaulich am Beispiel des 100 Watt verstärkers und dem 600 Watt LS erklären? Hab nämlich noch nicht verstanden warum gerade bei weniger Verstärkerwatt als LS Watt die Clipping gefahr so groß ist.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. August 2011)

Um mir viel Text zu ersparen 

Car HiFi

Edit: 

Grad erst gesehen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-74.html#post3357590

Find es immer gut, wenn man diesen Hifonics-Schrott so behandelt


----------



## sipsap (24. August 2011)

@ johnny

einige zb 
Creative ZEN X-FI STYLE MP3-Player 8GB schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Sandisk Sansa Clip+ MP3-Player 8 GB schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Madz (24. August 2011)

Den Zen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht empfehlen, da die Bedienung nicht besonders ist und, viel gravierender, er spielt nicht jede Art Flac ab. Die Datei muss in einer ganz bestimmten Weise kodiert sein, sonst verweigert er die Widergabe. 
Das war der Grund, wieso ich das Teil sofort zurück geschickt habe.

Statt dessen kam dann ein Philips Go Gear Muse 32 gb. Der kostete gleich viel, war SEHR viel besser verarbeitet (noch ein tendenziell eher durchwachsener Punkt beim Creative, wenn auch nicht richtig schlecht), hatte die bessere Bedienung, das bessere, größere Display und sah schicker aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2011)

Ich bräuchte aber einen mit >60 GB


----------



## sinthor4s (24. August 2011)

@ Johnny: Ein IPod 5G mit Rockbox-OS könnte das machen.
Rockbox - Open Source Jukebox Firmware

(der IPod 5.5G gibt es mit max. 80 GB - ist aber nicht ganz leicht zu bekommen)


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Danke für die gute Erklärung. Hab ich alles verstanden. Kannst du das bitte auch so anschaulich am Beispiel des 100 Watt verstärkers und dem 600 Watt LS erklären? Hab nämlich noch nicht verstanden warum gerade bei weniger Verstärkerwatt als LS Watt die Clipping gefahr so groß ist.


 
Der link von LordMeuchelmord erklärt das ziemlich gut. 

Bei dem von mir gezeigten Hifonics ist das so, diese Speaker sind teilweise extrem hart aufgehängt und haben nen schlechten Wirkungsgrad ( mitunter einer der gründe warum man nur Bandpass kisten von Hifonics bekommt ) d.h die brauchen schon mächtig Power das sich da überhaupt was tut und man gscheit bass hat. Jetz haste z.b nen 100W verstärker den must du schon sehr aufdrehen damit da richtig was rauskommt, und ein Transistor hat eben die blöde eigenschaft das er an seinem leistungslimit schnell in die Sättigung kommt, überfordert ist und die Amplitute verfälscht, in diesem fall wird quasi aus Wechselstrom, gleichstrom, was eben Tödlich für Lautsprecher sein kann, wie schon geschrieben bei Bässen tritt meist eine mechanische überbelastung auf was man sehr schön an dem Hifonics erkennt.


----------



## b0s (24. August 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte aber einen mit >60 GB


Und was willst du damit machen? Den andernorts an eine HiFi-Anlage anschließen bzw. woanders als zu Hause in Ruhe auf sehr guten KHs Musikhören?

Mein Sansa Clip+ kann auch flacs, aber das ist Speicherplatz- und Akkuleistungsverschwendung. Unterwegs mit meinen K518 leg ich keinen Wert auf den wenn überhaupt hörbaren feinen Unterschied. FLAC ist für mich die Sicherung aufm PC, aufn MP3 Player kommt VBR V0.

Mit ner großen SDHC Karte kriegste bspw. den genannten Sansa clip+ auch auf 40 GB oder mehr. Wieviel Musik willst du denn dabei haben?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (24. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Der link von LordMeuchelmord erklärt das ziemlich gut.
> 
> Bei dem von mir gezeigten Hifonics ist das so, diese Speaker sind teilweise extrem hart aufgehängt und haben nen schlechten Wirkungsgrad ( mitunter einer der gründe warum man nur Bandpass kisten von Hifonics bekommt ) d.h die brauchen schon mächtig Power das sich da überhaupt was tut und man gscheit bass hat. Jetz haste z.b nen 100W verstärker den must du schon sehr aufdrehen damit da richtig was rauskommt, und ein Transistor hat eben die blöde eigenschaft das er an seinem leistungslimit schnell in die Sättigung kommt, überfordert ist und die Amplitute verfälscht, in diesem fall wird quasi aus Wechselstrom, gleichstrom, was eben Tödlich für Lautsprecher sein kann, wie schon geschrieben bei Bässen tritt meist eine mechanische überbelastung auf was man sehr schön an dem Hifonics erkennt.


Alles klar. Kann man also grob sagen das: Ls mit viel Watt, auch viel Leistung brauchen damit sie ordentlich klingen. -> deshalb wird der Verstärker ganz weit aufgedreht, was zu clipping führt. -> Clipping macht aus den von dir beschriebenen Gründen den LS kaputt. Hab ich aber einen Verstärker mit viel Watt, muss ich den gar nicht so weit aufdrehen um den LS ordentlich zum Klingen zu bringen, deshalb entsteht da kein Clipping.

Hoff das hab ich jetzt alles richtig so verstanden.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. August 2011)

Fast korrekt, es kommt stark auf den Wirkungsgrad drauf an, bei solchen langhub subs die für SPL Drags ausgelegt sind, wie fast alle Hifonics ist das eben so, das aufhängung extrem hart ist und die nen relativ starken Magnet haben, so brauchs einfach gescheit Power um da auch starken Bass rauszubekommen. Die Hifonics sind ja eh so nen spezialfall, die klingen nicht, die machen BumBum und damit sie das gut machen is eben Power erforderlich. Grad im CarHifi bereich ist das oftmals so bei Woofern die viel Power brauchen, da sprechen wir aber von ganz anderen db bereichen, ist also nicht direkt zu vergleichen mit HomeHifi, aber das prinzip ist natürlich das gleiche wie du es schon richtig vermutet hast.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. August 2011)

Diese Hifonics sind auch irgendwie kurios. Riesiges BP-Gehäuse mit zwei Woofern drin und packt es dann nichtmal gegen einen Kicker S12L7 in einem halb so großen aber auf das Fahrzeug abgestimmten BR-Gehäuse  Mann haben wir uns da damals schlapp gelacht 

Endstufe war eine STEG 310.2


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2011)

Zum MP3-Player-Thema :

Weil ich eben alle meine Alben + MP3-Dateien raufmachen möchte und da ich nicht jede CD nochmal in MP3 rippen möchte, brauche ich so viel Platz


----------



## nyso (25. August 2011)

Einfach die Flacs ins MP3 umwandeln und Originale behalten.

Die MP3s ziehst dir dann auf den Stick und fertig. Da können die CDs getrost im Regal stehen bleiben


----------



## b0s (25. August 2011)

Wenn du genug Platz hast alle Musik in Flac zu speichern hast du vermutlich auch noch den Platz um alles nochmal in MP3 V0 zu lagern . Und wenn dus eh nur aufm Player haben magst, brauchtes auffer Platte ja nich zu lagern.


----------



## sipsap (25. August 2011)

Also wenn es für nur ums lagern geht, Kauf dir lieber Nr 2TB Festplatte (55€) und zb den 32gb sansa Clip und zieh immer nur die nach Gusto drauf.


----------



## Mr. Q (25. August 2011)

Heyho ich weiß nich ob ich hier wirklich richtig bin : (
Falls ich hier falsch bin einfach sagen. Danke!
Undzwar las ich desöfteren in Foren (hier glaube auch) das man mit einem Hifikopfhörer+ Ansteck/Tischmic besser kommt Soundtechnisch und Preistechnisch stimmt das ? Und bekommt man dann schon was gutes für ~60€ (50€ Kopfhörer? 10€ Mic?) das sich sowohl für Musik hören, Film gucken und "Zocken" eignet oder wie tief muss man da ungefähr in die Tasche greifen?

Ich möchte erstmal noch keine Empfehlen eher eine Meinung bzw Info wie viel ich da so ca springen lassen müsste


----------



## iceman650 (25. August 2011)

Damit kommst du gut hin. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (25. August 2011)

Wie gut wurden sind eigentlich die Adele Alben aufgenommen?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (25. August 2011)

Welche der beiden Karten ist eibgentlich besser?
Die ältere, aber nicht abgespeckte SB Audigy 2 ZS oder eine noch nicht so alte SB Audigy SE?


----------



## PEG96 (25. August 2011)

Die 2ZS ist mmn besser.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. August 2011)

> Wie gut wurden sind eigentlich die Adele Alben aufgenommen?



"21" ist ziemlich gut gemastert, bis auf einen ausreißer (Titel weiß ich grad nicht). Aber ansonsten klingt es subjektiv ziemlich gut, nachgemessen hab ich nicht, da für mich unerheblich solange es gut klingt.
"19" klingt auf meinen Lautsprechern im Hochton etwas scharf bei manchen Titeln aber insgesamt würd ich es auch als subjektiv gut einstufen.
Die Vinyl-Versionen klingen für mich noch etwas authentischer, nicht so künstlich nach Studioaufnahme.
Ich höre mir die Alben sehr gerne an.


----------



## PEG96 (25. August 2011)

Schön, dass wird dann ab September meine erste (neue) Platte.


----------



## Mr. Q (26. August 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Damit kommst du gut hin.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Falls du mich meinst danke schonmal sollte man noch Geld in eine Soundkarte investieren? Oder reicht die normale Onboard Soundkarte?


----------



## Madz (26. August 2011)

Also der Einstieg ist bei ca. 60-70€ für Mikro und Kopfhörer. Wenn man den P/l Tipp Superlux HD 681 bestellt, landest du mit Mikro bei 30€.

Da man so etwas aber mit Glück nur einmal kauft und potentiell 20 Jahre nutzt, würde _ich_ gleich in die Vollen gehen und einen Kopfhörer ab 130€ aus dieser Liste und die Asus Xonar Essence STX bzw. Creative Titanium HD kaufen. Da sind dann nochmal deutliche Steigerungen drin.

[Übersicht] Empfehlenswerte HiFi-Kopfhörer in 6 Preisklassen unterteilt - Grobe Kaufempfehlung - Forum de Luxx


----------



## iceman650 (26. August 2011)

Wenn er so viel ausgeben wollte haette er das gesagt. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (26. August 2011)

Er hat doch jetzt genug Möglichkeiten, was er daraus macht, bleibt ihm überlassen, oder?


----------



## stratocruiser (26. August 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

*gelöscht*


----------



## b0s (26. August 2011)

Möglichkeiten aufzeigen und Erfahrung teilen ist doch ne gute Sache (solange es nicht zum überreden mutiert), welche Schlüsse er daraus zieht ist ja dann noch seine Sache .

Ich kann jedenfalls aus Erfahrung sagen, dass sich für mich eine KH-Mikro-Kombo bewährt hat. Zwar klingt die eigene Stimme durch ein Ansteckmic etwas anders (m.E.n. heller/weniger bassig) als durch ein HS-Mic (Bauart und Positionsbedingt), das geht aber nicht zulasten der Verständlichkeit oder Qualität (bin seit längerem beinahe täglich mit verschiedenen Leuten in TS und Mumble). Dass das Mic nicht an der Ohrmuschel, sondern am Kabel sitzt hat sich für mich auch als kein Problem herausgestellt. Einzig das ständige dran und abklipsen muss man sich überlegen zu beseitigen, bspw. durch permanentes Verbinden durch Kabelbinder, Klettverschluss o.Ä.

Ich hatte nie ein teures HS, bin jedoch allein aus Komfort und Soundgründen froh um meinen ohrumschließenden HiFi-KH. Für mich ganz persönlich hat sich der Umstieg von einem HiFi KH zu nem besseren nochmal bemerkbar gemacht, auch in Spielen (wenn auch der geringe Unterschied im Spielesound nicht das Kriterium war nochmal 200 Euro auszugeben  ).

Eine häufige Empfehlung für dein Budget ist der AKG K530 (ca. 55,-) + Ansteckmic(5 bis 10 €). Der von Madz erwähnte Superlux (~25,-) ist für seinen Preis laut hörensagen wohl sehr gut und es ließe sich nochmal Geld sparen, das du dann bspw. in eine Soundkarte der Klasse Xonar DG/DX (ab 25,- aufwärts) stecken könntest. Das würde sich gegenüber dem Onboardsound schon lohnen.


BTW: ich seh grad dass der K530 kaum noch zu erwerben ist, gibt es einen Nachfolger?!


----------



## Sync (26. August 2011)

Wie viel muss man eigtl für nen brauchbaren Plattenspieler hinlegen?
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen hole für meine Magnat Quantum 605.


----------



## david430 (26. August 2011)

ich habe mal wieder eine frage.^^ undzwar habe ich ja über so kratzende geräusche bei musik geklagt, dachte erst, dieser "loudness" war wäre die ursache. jetzt ist mir aber folgendes aufgefallen:
die musik wird bei mir optisch vom pc übertragen. dabei habe ich am av receiver einen +db-pegel eingestellt. also so +5-8db. an meiner tastatur habe ich die unterste lautstärke, oder 2-3 balken höher. dadurch raschelt es. wenn ich jetzt aber am av receiver eine negative db zahl eingebe, z.b. -10db, und an meiner tastatur dann lauter schalte, dann ist das viel besser. woran kann das liegen? habe mal gelesen, dass man den receiver nicht über 3/4 schalten soll, aber wenn der eingangssound nicht so hoch ist, dadurch, dass ich die lautstärke über windows heruntergestellt habe, dachte ich, das könnte man schon machen. jetzt ist auch, durch die wahl des negativen db bereiches, das rauschen der boxen weg, wenn sie keinen sound ausgeben,...

was bedeuten eigentlich diese negativen und positiven db werte?


----------



## Sync (26. August 2011)

ich denke (weiß es nicht) dass meist 0db = 100% ausgangspegel sind.
danach übersteuert der verstärker.
ich würde windows auf 100% stellen und am av regeln


----------



## Gast12348 (26. August 2011)

Die Minus DB werte bei Verstärkern und co kommen aus folgenden grund : 

Eine Endstufe bzw Verstärker läuft immer FullPower, d.h das Eingangs Signal wird bei nem Verstärker immer gedrosselt. So sind 0db(a) quasi Full Power, weil das signal um 0db gedrosselt wird, bei verstärkern mit solchen angaben ändert sich auch die Lautstärke nicht proportional. 
Denn z.b bei 90db(a) werden 3db(a) schon als doppelt so laut empfunden. 

bsp Yamaha bei einstellung bis -50db ist er noch nicht so laut, dreht man ihn auf -35db wirds doppelt so laut.


----------



## PEG96 (26. August 2011)

Beim Plattenspieler bekommt man ab ca. 400€ schöne Modelle, mit etwas Komfort, im Bereich bis 400€ ist es immer die Fage ob man neu oder gebraucht kauft


----------



## sipsap (26. August 2011)

zitat PEG96: Das waren aber keine 20hz was die Boxen wiedergegeben haben, demnach müssten meine Victa 700 unter 20hz kommen

ist doch auch durchaus möglich, halt nur bei nem starken pegelabfall


----------



## Gast12348 (26. August 2011)

Ich glaub die meisten wissen garnicht was 20hz bedeuten, das ist ein Tiefbass der extrem gewaltig ist. 

Für Rock und co reichen 40hz aus, denn der tiefste ton auf einem E-Bass liegt bei rund 40hz ( wenn er normal gestimmt ist wie in den meisten fällen ) 
Bei klassik kanns auch schonmal weiter runtergehen, aber selten der fall, bei Elektrischer Musik können auch tiefere Frequenzen von um die 30hz erreicht werden, ganz selten 20hz und weniger. Was aber eh für die meisten hörer nen problem darstellt, selbst wenn die Anlage das schaffen sollte, ist so ne 20hz Amplitude extrem lang, d.h man brauch viel platz sonst überlagern sich die Wellen.


----------



## evosociety (26. August 2011)

Also ich empfinde 20hz schon als Atemberaubend. Leider habe ich in meine Sammlung vielleicht ~ 10 Lieder die bis 20hz runter gehen. (Und das sind nur Indie-Elektro Produktionen) Aber eine Gänsehaut ist garantiert. 

Wobei ich empfinde, das es in dem Bereich noch mehr auf die Aufstellung der Boxen ankommt als sonst schon.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. August 2011)

Atemberaubend trifft im wahrsten sinne des wortes zu, ab ner gewissen Stärke drückt es dir in der tat die luft aus der Lunge und man kann ersticken ( is kein scheis ) z.b bei SPL Drags bei so richtig heftigen Anlagen, wenn man da beim Test im Auto sitz und lang genug der Test läuft kann man sterben ( gibt in der tat fälle in dennen das passiert ist ) 

Und klar bei 20hz muss alles stimmen, die Boxen, die aufstellung, der Raum, einfach alles.


----------



## HAWX (26. August 2011)

Ich würde ja gerne mal erleben wie das ist


----------



## evosociety (26. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mal erleben wie das ist


 
Muss man erlebt haben, kann man nicht beschreiben. Aber die 3 Anlagen die ich habe (bzw. mein Bruder und meine Eltern) und die 20hz schaffen sind allein von der Physikalischen Größe nicht ohne.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. August 2011)

Tja jeder mensch reagiert anders dadrauf, einige empfinden bei solchen Frequenzen starke euphorie und glücksgefühle, andere wiederum empfinden dabei ein bedrückendes Angstgefühl. Tiefe Frequenzen wirken sich auf jeden fall auf die Adrenalin ausschüttung aus, und bewirken einen adrenalin schub.  Einer der gründe warum ich so nen Bass Fanatiker bin, weil ich Adrenalin liebe  
Ab ner gewissen stärke schwingt das aber auch um und man bekommt regelrechte Angstzustände. Ein sehr gutes beispiel gabs in den 70er jahren, bei dem Film Erdbeben und bei dem Film Achterbahn ( beides Katastrophen filme ) Diese filme haben die damalige Sensurround Technik genuzt welche bis auf 15hz runter geht ( natürlich musten die Kinos ein Sensurround System haben ) bei der erst aufführung von Erdbeben dachten die leute wirklich es gäbe ein Erdbeben mit damit verbundener Panik.

Infraschall kann aber auch viel mehr, z.b viele leute die Geisterscheinungen haben sehen diese dinge nur aus einem grund, Infraschall einwirkung, denn diese begünstigen Halluzinationen, extrem tiefe infraschall wellen um die 8-10hz können z.b durch Windräder entstehen. 


Achja die Sensurround Technik beinhaltet um die 5000watt Verstärker leistung nur für die Tieftöner, 10 stk an der zahl, was nen maximalen schalldruck von um die 120db(a) erzeugte, in einem Kino war der bass so heftig das nen teil der decke bei der vorführung von Erdbeben herrunter gekracht ist.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (26. August 2011)

Kennt jemand von euch sich mit Plattenspielern aus? 
Und zwar ist mein Grundig PS4300 an sich ein sehr feiner Spieler, nur ist die Automatik zum Anheben und zurücksetzen des Tonabnehmerarms ( also wenn der Arm im Auslaufbereich ist ) leicht defekt. Der Arm geht dann zwar nach außen, das aber schon nur zur Hälfte und das Anheben wird dabei komplett vergessen. Was dann passiert, könnt ihr euch denken
Manuell (über den Schalter ) hebt der Arm sich allerdings.
Wie kann ich dem Spieler dieses "Feature" komplett abgewöhnen? Oder sollte ich von den Innereien eines Plattenspielers lieber die Finger lassen?


----------



## Sync (26. August 2011)

400 fürn plattenspieler wow..dachte billiger gehts schon 
alleine weil ich für meine LS nichmal 400eu hingeblättert habe


----------



## TBF_Avenger (26. August 2011)

Du musst nicht 400 Euronen für einen Plattenspieler hinlegen. Schon Plattenspieler ab 200 Euronen halte ich persönlich für ausreichend. Wenn die Platten schon gut gebraucht sind, knistern diese so oder so ordenlich vor sich hin.
Mein Vater hat sich neulich einen Dual CS 415 2 zugelegt, welcher um die 250 Euronen kostet; ich persönlich halte diesen auch schon für sehr gut, vor allem für den Preis. 
Teurer gehts bei den Plattenspielern immer


----------



## iceman650 (26. August 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie es beim CS415 2 aussieht, aber beim CS415 kann man nicht mal das Auflagegewicht einstellen. Und das ist dann schon echt hart 

Mfg, cie


----------



## Sync (26. August 2011)

Welche Marken sind denn allgemein so zu empfehlen bei Plattenspielern?


----------



## sipsap (26. August 2011)

plattenspieler sind sowieso nur was für den dekadenten hifi-snob


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. August 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> plattenspieler sind sowieso nur was für den dekadenten hifi-snob


 
Oder Stillvolle DJs


----------



## TBF_Avenger (26. August 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> plattenspieler sind sowieso nur was für den dekadenten hifi-snob


 ...oder für Nostalgiker



> Ich weiß nicht wie es beim CS415 2 aussieht, aber beim CS415 kann man  nicht mal das Auflagegewicht einstellen. Und das ist dann schon echt  hart


Beim CS415 2 kann man das Auflagegewicht am Tonarm einstellen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. August 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> ...oder für Nostalgiker


 
...oder für Leute die erst gar keine Lust auf den Loudness War haben 

P.S. hab grad im Hintergrund Schillers DVD "Tagtraum" laufen, die ich schon seid längerem nicht mehr gehört habe. Schillers Live-Sound ist einfach nur Phänomenal und seine Studioalben sind dagegen einfach nur langweilig


----------



## evosociety (26. August 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> plattenspieler sind sowieso nur was für den dekadenten hifi-snob


 
Ich hab vorhin Miles Davis Kind of Blue als LP aufgelegt und in Kombination mit den Titan 7 hört sich das echt nicht schlecht an.


----------



## PEG96 (26. August 2011)

Schöne Dreher gibt es von Pro-Ject, Rega, Transrotor, ältere Duals u d Thorens, Technics, es gibt da sehr viele schöne Marken, die mittlerweile keine Dreher herstellen.


----------



## sipsap (26. August 2011)

kann schon gut klingen. aber eher was für Nostalgiker. Unsummen in ein technisch unterlegenes sehr pflegebedürftiges Medium zu stecken ist was für leute die das feeling lieben. gib ja auch alte cds


----------



## TBF_Avenger (26. August 2011)

Es hält sich bekanntlich hartnäckig das Gerücht, dass CDs nach ein paar Jahren "einfach so" nicht mehr lesbar sind. Und seitdem mir einige alte CDs ( aüßerlich in Top-Zustand ) Probleme bereiten, glaube ich das auch^^
Neulich habe ich ein paar Vinyls von 1970 gekauft und hey, die klingen in Verbindung mit meinem Plattenspieler Anno 1980 am PC noch verdammt gut


----------



## Betschi (26. August 2011)

Auszug aus der Stereo: "Die Wirkung dieses CD-Sprays überrascht. Ein kleines Spritzerchen genügt, und die CD klingt homogener, räumlicher und klarer".


----------



## evosociety (26. August 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Stereo: "Die Wirkung dieses CD-Sprays überrascht. Ein kleines Spritzerchen genügt, und die CD klingt homogener, räumlicher und klarer".


 
Ohhh, dann leg ich mir dies doch sofort zu.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (26. August 2011)

naja Einbildung ist bekanntlich auch ne Bildung


----------



## Betschi (26. August 2011)

Lautsprecherkabel "Nordost Valhall" Preis 10500€


----------



## TBF_Avenger (26. August 2011)

Hey dafür bekomme ich schon Neuwagen


----------



## Betschi (26. August 2011)

Im Hörraum durfte sich erst das Cinchkabel Valhalla NF beweisen. Schon  bei den ersten Takten distanzierte es mit deutlich besserer Auflösung  bei komplexen Passagen und mehr Klangfarben das Tyr. So griffen die  Tester zur Referenz Kimber KS 1036 (4/07). Selbst hier wollte das  Valhalla nicht klein beigeben: Es konterte die phänomenale  Raumdarstellung des KS 1036 mit etwas direkterem Klangbild und mehr  Grundton, wodurch Stimmen körperhafter erschienen. Die minimal bessere  Artikulation in Gesangspassa*gen des KS 1036 glich es mit leichten  Vorteilen in den obersten Höhen und druckvollerem, wenn auch nicht ganz  so konturiertem Bass aus. Insgesamt darf das Valhalla NF den Platz der  Co-Referenz bei stereoplay besetzen.


----------



## evosociety (26. August 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Im Hörraum durfte sich erst das Cinchkabel Valhalla NF beweisen. Schon  bei den ersten Takten distanzierte es mit deutlich besserer Auflösung  bei komplexen Passagen und mehr Klangfarben das Tyr. So griffen die  Tester zur Referenz Kimber KS 1036 (4/07). Selbst hier wollte das  Valhalla nicht klein beigeben: Es konterte die phänomenale  Raumdarstellung des KS 1036 mit etwas direkterem Klangbild und mehr  Grundton, wodurch Stimmen körperhafter erschienen. Die minimal bessere  Artikulation in Gesangspassa*gen des KS 1036 glich es mit leichten  Vorteilen in den obersten Höhen und druckvollerem, wenn auch nicht ganz  so konturiertem Bass aus. Insgesamt darf das Valhalla NF den Platz der  Co-Referenz bei stereoplay besetzen.


 
Warum kaufst du dir so eine Zeitschrift? 

Ich mein ich bin relativ Audiophil, höre zum Beispiel bei Blindtests zu 99% den Unterschied zwischen Flac und Mp3 320. Aber das ein Kabel den klang verändert? Das einzige Kriterium bei der Kabelwahl sollte die Mechanische Belastbarkeit sein.


----------



## Scheolin (26. August 2011)

und die elektrische....n 1kw sub hängt man einfach nicht an 0.75mm2...wenn man nicht ne lampe mehr will


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. August 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Stereo: "Die Wirkung dieses CD-Sprays überrascht. Ein kleines Spritzerchen genügt, und die CD klingt homogener, räumlicher und klarer".





Betschi schrieb:


> Im Hörraum durfte sich erst das Cinchkabel Valhalla NF beweisen. Schon bei den ersten Takten distanzierte es mit deutlich besserer Auflösung bei komplexen Passagen und mehr Klangfarben das Tyr. So griffen die Tester zur Referenz Kimber KS 1036 (4/07). Selbst hier wollte das Valhalla nicht klein beigeben: Es konterte die phänomenale Raumdarstellung des KS 1036 mit etwas direkterem Klangbild und mehr Grundton, wodurch Stimmen körperhafter erschienen. Die minimal bessere Artikulation in Gesangspassa*gen des KS 1036 glich es mit leichten Vorteilen in den obersten Höhen und druckvollerem, wenn auch nicht ganz so konturiertem Bass aus. Insgesamt darf das Valhalla NF den Platz der Co-Referenz bei stereoplay besetzen.



Reine Psychologie  

Irgendwie muss man es ja mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren.

Aber selbst wenn meine LS p.Stk. 100.000€ kosten, investiere ich keine 5% des Betrags in Kabel.

Nebenbei kosten meine Traumlautsprecher den oben genannten Betrag aber da braucht man nur noch das Signalkabel und Netzkabel.

Immer diese passiv-Hörer... Die sind echt voll verwackelt mit ihrem Klangglauben. Schlimmer als Sektenmitglieder


----------



## Hansaplast (26. August 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> ja auch alte cds


 
Aber die knistern nicht so schön. Da kommt einfach keine Lagerfeuerromantik auf.


----------



## Madz (26. August 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Lautsprecherkabel "Nordost Valhall" Preis 10500€


 WTF?! Link?!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (26. August 2011)

Grad gefunden, ein Artikel aus dem Jahr 2007.
Schon wild was es alles gibt.


----------



## sipsap (26. August 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> WTF?! Link?!


 
einfach googln


----------



## Gast12348 (27. August 2011)

Sagt blos ihr kanntet das nicht ? das zeug ist schon seit 1990 im umlauf *lol* oder auch ganz toll damals der Edding trick *lol* oder das abkleben der CD oberseite damit der Laser besser reflektiert und ne bessere klangqualität bietet, dann wird aus ner 1 ne 1,11111 also vieeeel bessere Quali. 

Wer auf Knistern steht kann ja einfach mit nen bisl schleifpapier die CD bearbeiten


----------



## €eld (27. August 2011)

100.000 € für Lautsprächer, ähmm  Mir reicht meine Xonar D1  Aber seitdem ich die habe ( heute  ) kann ich vom guten Sound ( was ich unter gut verstehe ) nicht genug bekommen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. August 2011)

Als ich vorhin in einem anderen Thread den Link von dem Subwoofer bei Conrad geöffnet hatte, bekam ich hier im Forum auch gleich einen Werbebanner mit LS die Conrad vertreibt.

Ein der Abbildungen ist mir darin irgendwie bekannt vorgekommen...

Discobox CA 180, 350 W, 20 - 20000 Hz, 1 St. im Conrad Online Shop

Mein erster LS den ich mir selber gekauft habe. Das muss nun ca. 12 Jahre her sein. Erinnerungen werden wach...

...und ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass ich nach nichtmal einer halben Stunde hören den Hersteller (damals CAT) anrufen musste um ihnen zu erklären, dass die vier MT und ein TT bereits ihren Dienst quitiert haben. Habe umgehend Ersatz geliefert bekommen.

Hab sie dann erstmal eine Woche lang zum einspielen geschont und danach haben sie etwas länger gehalten. 
Die Frequenzweichen (auf einer ist der Elko geplatzt wodurch das Gehäuse dann zumindest ein wenig gedämmt war )  waren auch nicht wirklich haltbarer... Nur die Hörner wollten nicht kaputt gehen.

Naja, nach wenigen Monaten habe ich sie dann als Fehlkauf eingestuft und bin zum "aktiven Hörer" geworden.

Fazit: Glaube niemals den Herstellerangaben, denn Papier kann sehr geduldig sein!


----------



## Gast12348 (27. August 2011)

Naja CAT Schrott halt, das ist absolut minderwertiger müll was die Produziert haben, ich hatte auch mal 2*30er von CAT geschenkt bekommen, das muss so 99 rum gewesen sein... wirklich was anfangen konnt man damit nicht, gab nichtmal TSP dazu. 

Und das die "Hörner" nicht kaputt gehen ist kein wunder, zum einen sind das keine wirklichen hörner die sehen nur so aus, zum anderen sind da nur Piezo Elemente drinne und die bekommt man einfach nicht kaputt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. August 2011)

€eld;3367990 schrieb:
			
		

> 100.000 € für Lautsprächer, ähmm


 
Das ist der Preis pro Stück... Mit dem drumherum legt man dann knapp ne viertel Million auf den Tisch und bekommt Stereo-HiFi...  

Aber das ist wie mit einem Traumauto  Man schwärmt ein wenig und begeistert sich dafür aber wirklich kaufen tut man es nie 



dfence schrieb:


> Naja CAT Schrott halt, das ist absolut minderwertiger müll was die Produziert haben, [...] wirklich was anfangen konnt man damit nicht, gab nichtmal TSP dazu.


 
Ich hab damit gleich am Anfang meiner "HiFi-Leidenschaft" Lehrgeld bezahlt und mich leider dann erst mit dem Thema genauer ausseinander gesetzt. Danach hatte ich die selbe Meinung wie du 

EDIT: Rechnung ist nicht mehr vorhanden, aber ich glaube noch zu wissen, dass ich für das wo sie heute 60€ für haben wollen, in etwa das gleiche in DM bezahlt habe...


----------



## Gast12348 (27. August 2011)

Jop das kommt gut hin, die waren damals schon der billig kram von Conrad, das einzigste billige damals was halbwegs irgendwie brauchbar war bei Conrad waren die Bässe mit den Roten sicken. Und natürlich div Raveland Chassis, man mags kaum glauben, aber die mit dem blauen Korb waren heiße insider Tipps, denn es waren umgelabelte Mivoc´s

Aber ey, lehrgeld hat jeder im bereich Hifi schon gezahlt, ich genauso wie z.b bei den Bose 901, ok ich wuste vorher schon das Bose net die super marke ist, aber nach dennen wuste ich dann bescheid das man selbst für 3000€ nix gscheites bekommt ( ich hab die damals gebraucht gekauft zum glück, war nen schnäppchen von nem alten ehepaar.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. August 2011)

Die mit den roten Sicken haben mir Optisch nicht gefallen wegen diesen erhöten Ringen auf der Papiermembran und die Raveland TT und TM wollte ich nicht einsetzten, da jeder sofort erkannt hätte, was für billige Prollchassis man verbaut hat. 

Aber ich hab von Raveland mal einen HT (rundes blau lackiertes Horn aus Metall) eingesetzt, da ich für etwas Rearfill einen belastbaren und günstigen HT mit niedriger Trennfrequenz gesucht habe. (im Zimmer positioniert zwischen Schrankdeckel und Zimmerdecke... Jaja, sagt nix... hab halt anfangs geglaubt, viel hilft viel ) 

Ansonsten habe ich nie oft ins Klo gegriffen. Außer wo das Z-2300 auf den Markt gekommen ist und ich mich von den Tests habe blenden lassen... und von der Größe der Sateliten...

Das Geld, was ich in selbst entwickelten Boxen versenkt habe wo das Ergebnis am ende nix taugte, führe ich nicht mit auf. Kann passieren und das meiste kann man ja anderweitig verwenden oder mit kleinem Verlust wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. August 2011)

Die erhöhten ringe dienen zu versteifung der Membran, haben meine Visaton auch, aber ich muss mich korrigieren ich mein nicht Raveland ich meine Ravemaster, ich verwechsel die beiden immer wieder *lol* ne im ernst, nen kenner wuste was diese Chassis können, nämlich abgrund tief spielen und dabei richtig guten klang produzieren. 

Ich mein die Raveland BSW serie, absolute Top lautsprecher,

http://www.ilmag.de/Datenbank/assets/images/BSW124iiDB.jpg

Das sind eigentlich Mivoc AWX chassis, nur mit blau lackierten korb, umgelabelt und Ravemaster zeichen auf der Membran, wenn sie noch zu kaufen gäb zu dem preis damals, ich würd sie mir sofort kaufen.

Jo beim Boxenbau hab ich auch schon nen haufen geld versenkt, aber gut ich hab auch bestimmt schon 20 lautsprecher gebaut, zumindest für mich selbst


----------



## evosociety (27. August 2011)

Fehlkäufe?
Bose Acoustimass® 6 & 2 Nubert nuVero 11.

Wobei sich das Bose wacker an der PS3 hält. Die Nubert hab ich auf Kulanz zurück schicken können. Einfach noch mal Glück gehabt. Ansonsten hab ich wohl ungemein viel Geld in verschiedene Zuspieler investiert, und auch in Plattenspieler Restaurationen welche ich im Nachhinein doch bereue.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. August 2011)

Na okay das meiste Geld dürfte ich aber auch in Verstärker und zuspieler versenkt haben, zeitweise hatt ich ja an die 20 verstärker hier stehen  etliche CD spieler, Kasetten Decks, Tuner und co...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich mein die Raveland BSW serie, absolute Top lautsprecher,
> 
> http://www.ilmag.de/Datenbank/assets/images/BSW124iiDB.jpg


 
"Ravemaster" Aber mach dir nix daraus, ich hab die beiden Hersteller damals schon immer verwechselt.

Jep, genau aus der Serie war auch der HT. 



dfence schrieb:


> Na okay das meiste Geld dürfte ich aber auch in Verstärker und zuspieler versenkt haben, zeitweise hatt ich ja an die 20 verstärker hier stehen  etliche CD spieler, Kasetten Decks, Tuner und co...


 
Ohh Gott... ich hab immer darauf geachtet, dass nur soviel vorhanden ist wie nötig und das meiste, neben den LS selber, war eine Endstufe, zwei Sony CD-Player, Mischpult und einen Laptop. 

Alles was nicht benutzt wurde, ist sofort im Keller eingelagert und schnellstmöglich verkauft. 


Aber schon interessant, wenn man sich überlegt, dass man das "tatsächlich" alles mal brauchte. Jetzt habe ich für den selben Zweck nur noch zwei selbstgebaute aktiv-LS hier stehen, die an meinem PC angeschlossen sind...


----------



## Gast12348 (27. August 2011)

jetz hab ichs schon wieder verwechselt *lach* verdammte nachtschicht 

Naja ich hab so ne verdammte sammelleidenschaft, wenn mir jemand billig nen verstärker anbietet der in meinen augen brauchbar wäre, dann hab ich den genommen und ausgiebig getestet, mittlerweile hab ich aber auch nur noch 4 Verstärker, und natürlich meine erste teure hochwertige Anlage die ich mir vom ersten lohn gekauft hab, die geb ich auch niemals her, auch wenn sie unbenuzt rumsteht. 

Aber ich sag mal so, ich hab damit extrem viel im bereich verstärker und co lernen können, zumindest was einzelne marken angeht, gebraucht hab ich den ganzen kram aber auch nie, sah aber cool aus nen Anlagen turm zu haben der 150cm hoch ist


----------



## evosociety (27. August 2011)

@ dfence

Womit hörst du jetzt eigentlich Musik? Und bereust du es da nicht irgendwie das ganze Geld ausgegeben zu haben statt ein richtig gutes System im 5 Stelligem Bereich gekauft zu haben?


----------



## Gast12348 (27. August 2011)

Ich habn richtig gutes System weit im 5 stelligen bereich  Meine PA war auch auch weit in dem 5 stelligen bereich *g*

Und nein bereuen tu ich eigentlich garnix, meine erste richtige Anlage z.b die Kenwood ( Amp, Tape, Radio, Plattenspieler, CD, hat mich z.b auch nen tausender gekostet ) mein 25fach Pioneer hat auch gute 500 tacken gekostet usw. Also so wirklich billig zeug hab ich mir nie gekauft, auser einmal ne Universum komplett Anlage für 50e gebraucht, welche ein Grundig nachbau ist, da konnt ich nicht nein sagen np lag damals ebenfalls bei quelle bei 800dm. 

Musik höre tu ich jetz wahlweise über mein Yamaha AVR RX-V 640  ( Visaton / ElektroVoice eigenbau, NP liegt bei dennen bei gut 1000€ wenn man die teile einzeln kauft ) Center nen Mbquart 2 wege ( nich so teuer das teil jetz um die 150€ rum ) Rears die Grundig Audiorama 8000 gebrauchtpreis 800€, Subwoofer eben mein eigenbau Basshorn ( um die 500€ ) und mein Amp amplification Woofer der um die 800€ wert sein sollte, nicht zu vergessen mein Kroha Monoblock ( unbezahlbar da es vieleicht 20stk davon gab, die in Handarbeit gebaut wurden ) Also da ist mittlerweile nen haufen kohle reingeflossen. Und als zweites System eben meine Kenwood dadran hängen Telefunken Tonsäule mit Saba Greencone bestückung, und ebenfalls die Subwoofer ( einer der wenigen Stereo Amps mit digital eingängen und Subwoofer ausgang ) Und fürs DJing nutz ich als Monitor boxen meine Schneiden Testival an nem Onkyo TX 7740. 

Die Keny nutz ich eigentlich großteils nur für ältere musik aus den 70er oder für Klassik. Für alles andere eben den Yamaha der auch als Heimkino zentrale fungiert. 

Wie gesagt ich bereue eigentlich nix weil ich so extremst viel wissen und erfahrung sammeln konnte im Hifi gebiet.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. August 2011)

Meine Soundsammelleidenschaft beschränkt sich auf Instrumente u Zubehör.
Bereut hab ich da noch keinen Kauf.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. August 2011)

Ja instrumente und zubehör sammel ich ebenfalls, aber nur auf Elektronischen gebiet  okay ich fang grad an zu sammeln, so viel ist es noch nicht.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

hey leute,
ich brauch endlich neue boxen, meine 20€ logitech geben mir keine befriedigung mehr^^

jetzt stellt sich mir als erstes die frage ob 5.1 oder 2.1

ich höre zu 50% musik (eig. immer wenn der pc an ist), zu 40% zocke ich (CoD, BF, etc. also meistens ego-shooter) und zu 10% guck ich mir filme an.

da ich ja wenig filme gucke bietet sich ja 2.1 an, aber was ist mit dem surround beim zocken? da wär doch 5.1 von vorteil.

was meint ihr?


----------



## david430 (27. August 2011)

shotta schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich brauch endlich neue boxen, meine 20€ logitech geben mir keine befriedigung mehr^^
> 
> jetzt stellt sich mir als erstes die frage ob 5.1 oder 2.1
> ...



tag,
bin zwar ein unwissender im hifi bereich, aber bei der frage kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sprechen.^^ meine verteilung ist in etwa gleich, ein wenig weniger zocke ich als du, dafür höre ich etwas mehr musik. am anfang würde ich dir gute stereo lautsprecher mit nem guten av receiver empfehlen. habe das auch so gemacht. verzichte derzeit zwar auf surround sound, aber das ist zu verkraften. bf ist ne wucht mit anständigen lautsprechern, musik sowieso. und wenn du erst einmal solch ein system hast, dann ist es auch einfach, 5.1 aufzubauen. 2 hintere lautsprecher und einen center, das wars dann. wenn du von vorne herein so en abgepacktes system kaufst, ist das aufstocken fast unmöglich,... das macht nicht so viel sinn...


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Das wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen. Lieber einmal in ordentliches 2.0 plus AVR investieren, statt immer und immer wieder neu kaufen.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

ja warum dann net glei ein 5.1?
bitte nicht schlagen, aber was ist ein AVR und was macht es?


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Weil gutes 5.1 ordentlich kostet. Ein gutes 2.0 bekommt man schon für deutlich weniger. 

AV-Receiver


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

ich möchte aber auch einen subwoofer also 2.1

naja ich hatte da an das 5.1 logitech x-530 für ca. 70€ gedacht.

mein budget liegt leider nur bei ca. 80€


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Wenn du gutes 2.0 kaufst, brauchst du keinen Subwoofer. Dieser ist bei billigen System nur dazu gedacht, um den fehlenden Tiefgang der kleinen Boxen auszugleichen. Leider setzt der aber so hoch an, daß manche Frequenzen, tiefe Stimmen beispielsweise, aus dem Sub und nicht aus den Lautsprechern kommen.

Bei deine Budget wirst du aber eh schwer etwas finden, was wirklich langlebig und brauchbar ist. Gutes Hifi hält nämlich gerne mal 20 Jahre. Deshalb muss dein Einsteig auch nicht teuer sein. Ein gebruachter verstärker für vielleicht 50-100€ und ein Pärchen gebrauchte Lautsprecher für je 100-150€ tun es locker.

Jedenfalls SEHR viel besser als die ganzen Logitröt und sonstigen PC Systeme.


Wenn du aber wirklich bei 80€ bleiben willst, rate ich dir dafür so wenig Lautsprecher wie möglich zu kaufen, weil du so mehr Tonqualität bekommst.

Ich für meinen Teil würde an deiner Stelle aber noch sparen und nicht in solche Tischhupen investieren.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

soviel geld hab ich beim besten willen nicht


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Was wäre denn der absolute Maximalbetrag, den du ausgeben kannst? Wirklich nur die 80€? Wie gesagt, _ich_ finde das sehr, sehr wenig für guten SOund.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

leider ja, mehr geht da nicht, da ich noch schüler bin.

warum brauche ich überhaupt einen verstärker? bei normalen kaufhaus boxen ist doch auch keiner dabei?


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Es gibt aktive (mit integriertem Verstärker) Lautsprecher und passive (ohne Endstufe). Der Vorteil bei passiven ist, daß man nicht alles neu kaufen/bezahlen muss, wenn man sich bessere Lautsprecher anschaffen will. 

Bei deine Budget kommen aber nur billigste aktive PC Lautsprecher oder Nahfeldmonitore für ca. 100€ in Frage.


----------



## €eld (27. August 2011)

Anscheinend ist nicht jeder Bereit so viel Geld für Sound auszugeben wie du bzw. hat auch das nötige "Kleingeld".


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

> bzw. hat auch das nötige "Kleingeld".


Dazu nur soviel: Auch mit kleinem Einkommen, kann man, wenn man will.


----------



## sipsap (27. August 2011)

Bei deinem Budget schau dir mal das edifier C2 an.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

so jetzt.
habe mit meiner mutter gequatscht.

ich könnte ihren echt teuren Denon verstärker übergangsweiße haben.
dann bräucht ich doch jetzt nur noch 2 gute boxen oder?


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Genau, aber für 80€ sehe ich da schwarz.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

hmm.
wie bekomme ich dann eig. stereo sound hin? ich mein, aus der soundkarte kommt ja nur der grüne klinken stecker


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Mit einem Chinch auf 3,5mm Klinke Kabel.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

was hast du den für ein system an deinem pc?

wo finde ich den passive 2.0 boxen? oder mit welchem suchbegriff muss ich bei ebay suchen`?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (27. August 2011)

> wo finde ich den passive 2.0 boxen? oder mit welchem suchbegriff muss ich bei ebay suchen`?


Einfach (Stereo-)Lautsprecher
Findest du auf diversen Elektronikshops im Audio&TV-Bereich.


----------



## nyso (27. August 2011)

shotta schrieb:


> was hast du den für ein system an deinem pc?
> 
> wo finde ich den passive 2.0 boxen? oder mit welchem suchbegriff muss ich bei ebay suchen`?


 
Warum Ebay?


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

shotta schrieb:


> was hast du den für ein system an deinem pc?
> 
> wo finde ich den passive 2.0 boxen? oder mit welchem suchbegriff muss ich bei ebay suchen`?


 
Ich besitze einen Onkyo TX SR 608, ein Pärchen Nubert Nubox 681 und einen AKG K601.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

oke und was ist das akg ? soundkarte?

wieviel kostetn diese nubert nubox?


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Der AKG K601 ist ein Hifi Kopfhörer. Die Nubox 681 kostet pro Stück 489€, also knapp 1000€ das Paar. Dazu kamen bei mir dann noch Kabel für ca. 100€.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

oke ganz knapp über meinem budget 

ich geh nacher zum conrad und schau mich da mal um.

wenn mich was richtig überzeugt, bbin ich auch bereit mehr auszugeben.

einzige problem, ist das mein zimmer nicht grad das größte ist.


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

> ich geh nacher zum conrad und schau mich da mal um.


GANZ falscher Laden. Such dir lieber einen Hifi Fachhändler! Bei Conrad findest du nur billigen Schrott. 


Wie groß ist denn dein Raum?



> oke ganz knapp über meinem budget


Dabei ist das eigentlich noch Einstiegsklasse ins HIFI.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

ja ich komm da halt vorbei, dann guck ich mich auchmal um 

ist mir schon klar, dass man in hifi unbegrenzt investieren kann, aber ich verdien halt noch kein eigenes geld.

hab grad diese lautsprecher bei ebay gesehen:
PAAR 4-WEGE HIFI STEREO STAND LAUTSPRECHER BOX STANDBOX | eBay

die sind ja von bang & olufsen und die marke ist ja nicht grad billig. was meinst du?


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Die sind nicht von Bang &Olufsen. 


Wie groß ist denn nun dein Raum?


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

oke doch nicht bang&olufsen, naja solche angebote sehen sowieso wenig seriös aus.

12 m²


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Für 12m² kauft man sich keine Stand-, sondern Regallautsprecher. 

Wenn du schon in die Stadt gehst, solltest du dir eigene CDS mit deiner Lieblingsmusik mitnehmen. 

Bei Conrad wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht fündig und probehören kann manden Schrott dort auch nicht.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

warum? ich könnt mir die standlautsprecher schön neben den tisch stellen


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Die Teile sind einfach überdimensionert. Außerdem hast du wenig Geld und man bekommt tendenziell mehr Klang fürs Geld, wenn man z.B. 300€ für einen Regal, statt für einen Standlautsprecher ausgibst.

Wichtig bei deiner Kaufenentscheidung ist aber eine ausgiebige Hörprobe.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

meine oma hat noch standlautsprecher von Schneider.
kennt jemand schneider, taugen die wasß


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

War das nicht diese Eigen/Billigmarke von Otto oder Neckermann?


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

hab ich auch gehört ^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. August 2011)

shotta schrieb:


> ich geh nacher zum conrad und schau mich da mal um.
> 
> wenn mich was richtig überzeugt, bbin ich auch bereit mehr auszugeben.


 
Mhh, wie könnte man dich überzeugen? Vorschlag: gehe zu Conrad und holl dir dort Lautsprecher und du schreibst in wenigen Wochen wieder hier in den Thread und flehst uns um Vorschläge an 

Da du ja einen Verstärker zur verfügung hast, kommen keine aktiven Lautsprecher in Frage. Mit passiven Lautsprechern habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen im Home-HiFi, aber bisher waren alle mit den Empfehlungen die hier genannt wurden mehr als zufrieden. Auch wenn sie meist immer etwas mehr kosten sollen 



Madz schrieb:


> GANZ falscher Laden. Such dir lieber einen Hifi Fachhändler! Bei Conrad findest du nur billigen Schrott.


 
Hehe, dass Thema hatten wir heut Nacht schon ein paar Seiten weiter vorn.


EDIT:



> War das nicht diese Eigen/Billigmarke von Otto oder Neckermann? ​


 
Nein, den Hersteller Schneider hat man bei jedem gut sortierten Elekro-Fachmann bekommen. Haben aber vorwiegend TVs usw hergestellt.


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Wie gut/schlecht die Dinger sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Rein vom Gefühl und meiner Intuition würde ich sie aber eher in die unterste Kategorie einordnen.

Aber bitte nicht auf die Goldwaage legen, das ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (27. August 2011)

Probier sie ruhig mal aus, wenn sie nichts kosten. Solche Lautsprecher müssen nicht miserabel sein.
Die alte Stereoanlage von Grundig ( Baujahr 1980 ) hatte mein Vaddern letztes Jahr ersetzt durch eine neue Komplettanlage von Denon. Die neuen Lautsprecher von Denon waren jedoch so schlecht, dass er dann an die neue Anlage die alten LS von Grundig angeschlossen hat


----------



## Sync (27. August 2011)

Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 sind eigtl ganz ok und gibt es ab ca 90€/Paar
Ich glaub die Teufel VT 11 sind auch ok für den Preis (ca 100€/Paar)
Heco Victa 201 auch ca 100€/Paar

Habe die Magnat und Heco schon hören dürfen und finde die für den Preis echt empfehlenswert. Sollten auch in jedem MM stehen


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

also die schneider dinger sind recht große standlautsprecher, meine jetztzigen satelitten sind vielleicht 20 cm hoch und 10 tief.
was denkt ihr wie krass der unterschied sein wird? doch sehr groß, da ja die schneider einen gescheiden klangkörper haben oder??

ich denk ich probier jetzt die schneider aus, kostet ja nichts und diese übergangsweise benutzen um mir dann mal was gescheides gönnen.


----------



## Sync (27. August 2011)

naja größe sagt nix über klang aus.
aber wenn du die gratis nutzen kannst warum nicht


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Besser als irgendwelche PC Lautsprecher sind sie mit Sicherheit.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

glaub ich auch, sind ja tolle hölzerne klangkörper.

aber wie sieht das eig. mit dem stromverbrauch aus, ist der überhaupt vertretbar?
weil meine kl. lautsprecher verbrauchen ja fast nichts, aber die standlautsprecher + verstärker sind ja richtige stromfresser aufgrund ihrer größe oder?


----------



## Madz (27. August 2011)

Kommt auf den Verstärker an. Mein Anlage braucht ca. 50w.


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

Denon PMA-380 | Hifi-Wiki.de

das ist der verstärker


----------



## Gast12348 (27. August 2011)

wahhh mir stehen die Haare zu berge bei manch aussagen wieder, also bitte !!! 

Was die Schneider angeht ( ich glaub ich hab mehrmals erzählt das ich selbst paar Schneider Testival hab ) 

Zum einen hat schneider damals wirklich gutes zeug gebaut, auch wenns optisch nicht so toll aussieht ( meine aller erste Anlage war z.b ne Schneider SPP 7570 ) ne Komplett anlage, optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das Tapedeck war nicht von schlechten eltern, und die Verstärker einheit war wirklich verdammt gut ( 10kg Ringkerntrafo ! ) große 10000µf Siebelkos, allerdings STK bausteine, trotzdem hatte sie ihre 100W pro Kanal. Für so ne Komplett Anlage wirklich nen Dampfhammer, was würd ich für geben diese Anlage nochmal zu besitzen, zumal das teil 1987 schon nen CD player hatte ! Und sie erfüllte die strenge Din45500 HI-FI Norm die es damals gab.
Wenn es interessiert im Anhang nen prospekt davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber mal zurück zu den Lautsprechern, es stimmt da Quelle vorzugsweise Schneider Artikel verkauft hat, das heist aber noch lange nicht das sie grotten schlecht sind, z.b meine Testival haben die DIn45500 und dürfen sich Hi-Fi nennen, das war damals schon nen kleiner garant für Qualität. Je nachdem was das für Schneider sind können die schon durchaus brauchbar sein. Vorzugsweise wurden Schneider Boxen mit Westra Lautsprechern bestückt, Westra war ne Deutsche firma die sehr sehr oft Chassis für Fertig Lautsprecher gebaut hat, da gibts gute Chassis aber auch schlechte Chassis. Bei den teuren Lautsprechern waren in der regel schon gute Westra Chassis verbaut.  Eigentlich bleibt da nur mal auszuprobieren ob sie nach was klingen oder nicht. Meine haben z.b auch nen verdammt gutes Gehäuse ( komplett aus 19mm MDF ) 

Wie ist den die genaue bezeichnung der Boxen ?


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

weiß ich nicht genau, werde die tage erst zu meiner oma fahren.

kurze frage:
was brauch ich alles für kabel um die anlage an meinen pc anzuschließen`?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (27. August 2011)

Ein Klinke-auf-Chinch-Kabel, mit dem du den PC an den Verstärker anschließt. Dazu noch Lautsprecherkabel ( die sind aber vielleicht schon an den LS dran ).


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. August 2011)

Bin schon gespannt wie zufrieden du dann mit deiner ausgeborgten Anlage bist, Shotta.
Musst du sie eigentlich zu einer bestimmten Zeit zurück geben oder ist das ne unbeschränkte Leihgabe?


----------



## shotta (27. August 2011)

ich bekomme sie geschenkt.
warum gespannt? denkst du ich werde enttäuscht sein?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. August 2011)

shotta schrieb:


> ich könnte ihren echt teuren Denon verstärker übergangsweiße haben.


Hab wegen dem übergangsweiße nicht gewußt das es ein Geschenk ist.
Weil ich das Soundsystem nicht kenne glaub ich gar nichts. Darum bin ich ja auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.


----------



## danomat (28. August 2011)

Hab auch mal ne Frage. Hab ein paar Mission m34i + Mission Sub ms10 an einem vsx 921.   Sollte man unbedingt den Center/ rears auch aus der gleichen reihe nehmen oder kann man da einfach nen anderen nehmen?  Momentan würd ich den m3c2i bei eBay.uk bekommen. Weiß halt nicht ob ich die in nem halben Jahr auch noch beziehen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2011)

Center sollte man auf alle Fälle aus der selben Reihe nehmen. Was bringt es dir wenn beispielsweise ein Auto von links nach rechts durchs Bild fährt, am Anfang sich anhört wie nen Porsche, inner Mitte wie ne astmatische Ente und rechts dann wieder wie nen Auto ?


----------



## danomat (28. August 2011)

Selbst wenn ein anderer die gleiche Bauform Leistung größe hat?  Ich kann mir das halt irgendwie nicht vorstellen 

Is ja nicht so das ich dann irgendein Ramsch hinstell. Nur hakts momentan am Budget.  
Center + 2 rears sind halt wieder knapp 800€. Und jetzt nur den Center is auch irgendwie sinnfrei.


----------



## Madz (28. August 2011)

Ja, weil die Chassis und Frequenzweichen wahrscheinlich unterschiedlich sind und der LS deshalb anders klingt.


----------



## danomat (28. August 2011)

Ich muss sagen das ich klanglich nicht so der : es muss alles passen. Mei leut zb Ham noch billige jvc ls von ner kompaktanlage. Hab damals auch nen jvc Center 160€ dazugestellt der größer is wie die Boxen und sich auch gut anhört. 

Also sollte ich den Center jetzt kaufen auch wenn die rears noch paar Monate dauern?


----------



## Gast12348 (28. August 2011)

Naja stimmt so nicht ganz  Ich hab ja auch kein Center aus der gleichen serie, das schöne bei Yamaha AVR´s ist das sie einen Parametrischen ! EQ haben um z.b den Center klanglich an die Frontspeaker anzupassen. Ich glaub allerdings sowas hat man nur bei Yamaha AVR´s bei anderen ist mir zumindest so nen Feature aufm Datenblatt nie aufgefallen. 

Bei den kleinen Yamaha´s hat man den nur für den Center bei den großen für alle Speaker, die man natürlich alle einzeln einstellen kann.


----------



## shotta (28. August 2011)

also die lautsprecher sind Schneider Team 28.5 CD-SL.

jetzt habe ich noch eine frage wie ich die anschließen soll:
bei meinem verstärker gibt es 2 kanäle, einmal A und B. was mich wundert, dass man bei A und B jeweils 2 boxen anschließen kann, also es gibt bei beiden 2x masse und 2x +

wie soll ich jetzt meine boxen anschließen? beide bei A oder einen bei A und den anderen bei B`?


----------



## danomat (28. August 2011)

A und b steht für 2 Zonen. Du kannst Bsp 2 Boxen im Wohnzimmer und 2 im Schlafzimmer anschließen und am Verstärker zwischen a und b umschalten


----------



## Madz (28. August 2011)

Mach doch mal ein Foto von den Lautsprechern!


----------



## shotta (28. August 2011)

werd ich machen.

wo soll ich dann meine beiden lautsprecher anschließen? bei a oder?
da steht auch, dass wenn man a und b benutze, dass dan der ohmsche widerstand auf 8 ohm hochgeht


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

Ja, schließe die Boxen bei A an.


----------



## evosociety (28. August 2011)

shotta schrieb:


> da steht auch, dass wenn man a und b benutze, dass dan der ohmsche widerstand auf 8 ohm hochgeht


 
Ist quatsch  Hab ich auch vor garnicht mal so langer Zeit gedacht  Deswegen einfach an A anschließen.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

Was für Lautsprecher wären für ein Raum mit ca. 15m² ( Raum hat eine Dachschräge ) passend? Hatte eigentlich Standlautsprecher im Plan, da ich keine Regale passend stehen habe. 
Kleine Regallautsprecher sollte man ja nicht auf den Boden stellen?


----------



## Madz (28. August 2011)

Kannst du mal Fotos und einen Grundriss posten? So können wir uns das besser vorstellen.


----------



## evosociety (28. August 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Kleine Regallautsprecher sollte man ja nicht auf den Boden stellen?


 
Eher nicht. Wie stellst du dir das Akustisch vor wenn die Tonquelle 5 cm über'm Boden ist und du in 1,4m sitzt und in ~1,8m stehst?


----------



## Gast12348 (28. August 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Ist quatsch  Hab ich auch vor garnicht mal so langer Zeit gedacht  Deswegen einfach an A anschließen.


 
Wieso, das stimmt doch. 

Klemme ein Paar 4 Ohm Lautsprecher an A, und ein Paar 4 Ohm Lautsprecher an B. Reihenschaltung ergibt 8 ohm wenn man A+B gleichzeitig laufen lässt.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

Eine Kamera habe ich zu meiner Schande gerade nicht griffbereit, aber ich habe mal flott eine Draufsicht vom Raum erstellt.
Wie könnte ich Lautsprecher idealerweise aufstellen?
Gedacht habe ich mir eigentlich einen LS links neben dem Regal mit dem Verstärker und PS und den anderen etwas unter dem Tiefen Regal ( Ist eigentlich halb Tisch, halb Regal  ) aufzustellen. Beide dann vielleicht etwas richtung tür ausrichten.


----------



## Madz (28. August 2011)

Hmm, eigentlich sollten die auf gleiche (Ohr)höhe. Wo sitzt du denn meistens wenn du Musik hörst?


----------



## evosociety (28. August 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Wieso, das stimmt doch.
> 
> Klemme ein Paar 4 Ohm Lautsprecher an A, und ein Paar 4 Ohm Lautsprecher an B. Reihenschaltung ergibt 8 ohm wenn man A+B gleichzeitig laufen lässt.


 
Und 2 mal 8 ohm Parallel ergeben 4 ohm oder hab ich da gerade einen Denkfehler?  Das Thema ist einfach nicht meine Stärke.


----------



## iceman650 (28. August 2011)

Eigentlich ganz einfach zu merken. Wenn du 2 8-Ohm-LS parallel schaltest, dann bekommst du 4 Ohm. Schließlich hast du ja den doppelten Querschnitt des Leiters.
Wenn du nun 2 8-Ohm-LS in Reihe schaltest, bekommst du 16 Ohm. Schließlich hast du 2 mal hintereinander 8 Ohm, durch den der Strom muss.
Ist jetzt allerdings sehr einfach und wahrscheinlich relativ unkorrekt ausgedrückt 

Mfg, ice


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich sollten die auf gleiche (Ohr)höhe. Wo sitzt du denn meistens wenn du Musik hörst?


Meistens vor dem Schreibtisch am PC oder auf dem Bett. Dachte dafür wären Standlautsprecher geeignet, weil sie beim sitzen am Schreibtisch nicht viel tiefer stehen und beim Sitzen auf dem Bett ungefähr auf gleicher Höhe sind.


----------



## evosociety (28. August 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach zu merken. Wenn du 2 8-Ohm-LS parallel schaltest, dann bekommst du 4 Ohm. Schließlich hast du ja den doppelten Querschnitt des Leiters.
> Wenn du nun 2 8-Ohm-LS in Reihe schaltest, bekommst du 16 Ohm. Schließlich hast du 2 mal hintereinander 8 Ohm, durch den der Strom muss.
> Ist jetzt allerdings sehr einfach und wahrscheinlich relativ unkorrekt ausgedrückt
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Aber nach meiner Erinnerung hat die Denon PMA x80 Reihe eine Parallel Schaltung. Das dann doch letztendlich bedeutet das er sowohl 4 als auch 8 Ohm Lautsprecher an A oder B anschließen müsste. Und im Falle das er 2 Paare Lautsprecher im A+B Betrieb auf 8 Ohm Lautsprecher zurück greifen muss oder? Somit wäre meine Aussage das er die einfach egal ob 8 ohm oder 4 ohm an A hängen soll wieder richtig oder?

Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege. Ich lerne ja auch noch gerne.


----------



## Betschi (28. August 2011)

Kennt jemand einen Hi-Fi Laden in der Schweiz, der Westone Produkte verkauft?


----------



## shotta (28. August 2011)

also jetzt bin ich auch etwas verwirrt.

also auf den boxen steht 4 ohm drauf und auf meinem denon verstärker steht dass wenn man A ODER B betreibt der widerstand bei 4 ohm liegt und bei A UND B bei 8 ohm.
ergibt doch eig. sinn, wenn man doppelt soviel boxen dran hat, dann hat man auch den doppelten widerstand oder nicht?


----------



## shotta (28. August 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Aber nach meiner Erinnerung hat die Denon PMA x80 Reihe eine Parallel Schaltung. Das dann doch letztendlich bedeutet das er sowohl 4 als auch 8 Ohm Lautsprecher an A oder B anschließen müsste. Und im Falle das er 2 Paare Lautsprecher im A+B Betrieb auf 8 Ohm Lautsprecher zurück greifen muss oder? Somit wäre meine Aussage das er die einfach egal ob 8 ohm oder 4 ohm an A hängen soll wieder richtig oder?
> 
> Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege. Ich lerne ja auch noch gerne.


 
müsste eine reihenschaltung sein, denn der gesamtwiderstand einer parallelschaltung ist immer kleiner als der einzelne.
und wenn A+B mehr widerstand hat als A oder B, so muss es eine reihenschaltung sein


----------



## evosociety (28. August 2011)

shotta schrieb:


> müsste eine reihenschaltung sein, denn der gesamtwiderstand einer parallelschaltung ist immer kleiner als der einzelne.
> und wenn A+B mehr widerstand hat als A oder B, so muss es eine reihenschaltung sein



Wie bei meinem Denon und der ist laut dfence parallel geschaltet, ach mir raucht der Kopf. :-/


----------



## Witcher (28. August 2011)

Der Aufdruck ist so gemeint das wenn du Nur ein Paar anschließt die Lautsprecher mindestens 4 Ohm haben müsse und wenn du 2 Paar anschließt mindestend 8 ohm.


----------



## shotta (28. August 2011)

wo muss ich dann eig. mein chinch anschließen wenn ich die boxen an meinen pc anschließen will.

an CD, Tuner, Aux, oder was??


----------



## Witcher (28. August 2011)

Du gehst einfach mit einem Chich Kabel an den CD Anschluss und mit einem Adapter von Chinch auf klinke an deinen PC an den grünen Klinkeanschluss. Du kannst natürlich auch ein Kabel verwenden welches direkt von Chich auf klinke geht.


----------



## shotta (28. August 2011)

jo das kabel kauf ich mir.

aber warum auf CD und nicht auf AUX?


----------



## Witcher (28. August 2011)

Kannst auch Aux nehmen hab bei mir bloß den CD genommen weil der noch frei war.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. August 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Wie bei meinem Denon und der ist laut dfence parallel geschaltet, ach mir raucht der Kopf. :-/


 
Doch sicher ist er parallel geschaltet, geht ja auch nicht anders. 

Die Mindestimpendanz liegt hier bei 4Ohm und diese darf nicht (!) unterschritten werden. Mit den mindestens 8Ohm pro LS für A+B kommst du wieder auf 4Ohm je Kanal.

Eine Endstufe bekommt Probleme, wenn die Mindestimpendanz unterschritten wird.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. August 2011)

Ob Parallel oder nicht lässt sich sehr einfach rausfinden, schliest einfach nur ein Lautsprecher paar an, und schaltet am Verstärker A+B an, Kommt Sound ist es Parallel, kommt kein Sound ist es Reihenschaltung  

Aber in der Regel stehts auch versteckt aufm Verstärker drauf, bsp wenn drauf steht bei A+B nur 8 Ohm Lautsprecher.


----------



## Namaker (29. August 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Eine Endstufe bekommt Probleme, wenn die Mindestimpendanz unterschritten wird.


 Inwiefern Probleme? Steigt nicht einfach die Leistung, die zu den Lautsprechern fließt, sodass der Verstärker eher am Ende seiner Leistungsfähigkeit ist?


----------



## sinthor4s (29. August 2011)

Nein er schickt sozusagen eine gewisse Leistung (vorsicht sehr unprofessionell ausgedrückt) in der 
Erwartung, dass der Lautsprecher einen gewissen Widerstand hat. Wenn also Leistung für 8 Ohm
bereitgestellt wird, der Lautsprecher aber nur um 4 Ohm "bremst" bekommt der Verstärker mehr Leistung
wieder reingedrückt als er aushält.

Entschuldigt, wenn das alles Elektrotechnisch alles andere als lupenrein ist 

@ shotta unter mir: belasten darfst du sie, bis deine Ohren dir sagen, dass die Lautsprecher
verzerren. Wenn du lauter stellst kannst du dir ja denken, das ihnen zu viel gibst.


----------



## shotta (29. August 2011)

hey,
was mir immer wieder aufällt, sind die unterschiedlichen belastungsangaben auf boxen.

auf meinen boxen steht z.b. drauf :  Nennbelastbarkeit: 55W
                                                     Musikbelastbarkeit: 100 W

wieviel saft darf ich den boxen jetzt geben? an was muss ich mich halten?


----------



## Scheolin (29. August 2011)

kommt drauf an von wem die kommen ;D

Wenn das auf n paar Aldi Böxchen steht fangen die schon bei 30W an zu rauchen, wenns vernünftige sind kannste da die 100W reingeben, dann aber Musik und keinen Sinus Ton 

Bezieht sich nur auf den Abrauch-Punkt, wies sich dann anhört is ne andere frage.


----------



## shotta (29. August 2011)

also ist 55 watt die gute grenze, wo die quali noch halbwegs erträglich ist?

muss mit meinem verstärker aufpassen, nciht dass ich die komplett verrauch^^


----------



## PEG96 (29. August 2011)

So weit wirst du ohne Gehörschaden vermutlich nicht kommen.


----------



## Scheolin (29. August 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> So weit wirst du ohne Gehörschaden vermutlich nicht kommen.


 

sorry, aber das ist einfach schrott

Kennst du seinen Hörabstand und den Wirkungsgrad der Boxen?

bei nem Wikrungsgrad von 77dB 1W/1m hast du bei 55W n bissel weniger als 94db, was noch nicht mal Discopegel ist. Wenn er dann noch 2m von den Boxen wegsitzt sinds nurnoch 88dB. Natürlich treten Gehörschäden ein wenn man sich das 8 Stunden am Tag reinballert, aber wenns sich in Grenzen(1/2h max.) hält geht das schon klar.

ok, boxen mit sonem Wirkungsgrad sind schwer aufzutreiben, aber hier wird mir einfach zu viel pauschalisiert.


----------



## Namaker (29. August 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Nein er schickt sozusagen eine gewisse Leistung (vorsicht sehr unprofessionell ausgedrückt) in der
> Erwartung, dass der Lautsprecher einen gewissen Widerstand hat. Wenn also Leistung für 8 Ohm
> bereitgestellt wird, der Lautsprecher aber nur um 4 Ohm "bremst" bekommt der Verstärker mehr Leistung
> wieder reingedrückt als er aushält.


 Hmm, ich wollte demnächst zusätzlich zu meinen 4 Ohmern einen selbstgebastelten 3 Ohm SW an meinen NAD 306 schließen, aber das werd ich dann wohl doch noch mal überdenken


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (29. August 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> Inwiefern Probleme? Steigt nicht einfach die Leistung, die zu den Lautsprechern fließt, sodass der Verstärker eher am Ende seiner Leistungsfähigkeit ist?


 
Ich kann es auch nicht genau erklären. Aber wenn man sich nicht an die Herstellerangaben hällt, läuft er nunmal außerhalb der Spezifikationen für dir er gebaut wurde. Entwder er geht kaputt oder es aktivert sich (falls vorhanden) eine Schutzschaltung die einen Defekt verhindert.


----------



## david430 (29. August 2011)

also mein problem ist jetzt mehr als komisch. ich habe ja berichtet, dass die einige songs komisch zischen. also solch ein rascheln. habe das hier ja schon öfters hier gefragt. dachte, das thema könnte ich mit dem begriff "loudness war" in die schublade stecken und müsse damit leben. jetzt ist mir aber etwas aufgefallen. es raschelt nur in den anfangssequenzen, also die ersten sekunden. wenn ich dann den song auf anfang stelle, dann ist das raschen, welches davor noch richtig nervig war, weg. was kann das sein???


----------



## PEG96 (29. August 2011)

Zischen nur die s-laute oder alles?


----------



## david430 (29. August 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Zischen nur die s-laute oder alles?


 
alles was so im höheren bereich ist, also vom hochtöner übernommen wird. also auch gitarren, oder stimmen... aber nur am anfang und auch nur, wenn es in der wiedergabeliste ist. wenn ich die songs einzeln höre, scheint es auch nicht aufzutreten. am vlc scheints nicht zu liegen, windows mediaplayer macht die gleichen probleme...


----------



## Madz (29. August 2011)

Geil, der Hochtöner meiner Nubox 681 hat sich gerade verabschiedet. Man hört nur noch ein Schnarren und total verzerrten Ton.


----------



## PEG96 (29. August 2011)

Was hast du getan?
Versucht die 120db Grenze zu sprengen?


----------



## HAWX (29. August 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Geil, der Hochtöner meiner Nubox 681 hat sich gerade verabschiedet. Man hört nur noch ein Schnarren und total verzerrten Ton.



Hast du noch Garantie?


----------



## Madz (29. August 2011)

Ja, die ist gerade erst neu. Aber nachdem ich den Verstärker gerade kurz aus hatte, ist wieder alles normal. Da muss ich morgen wohl mal beim Onkyo Support anrufen.

Hmm, mal einen anderen Kanal testen.


----------



## HAWX (29. August 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die ist gerade erst neu. Aber nachdem ich den Verstärker gerade kurz aus hatte, ist wieder alles normal. Da muss ich morgen wohl mal beim Onkyo Support anrufen.



Hast du die nicht schon länger?


----------



## Madz (29. August 2011)

Ne, seit sechs Wochen. Davor hatte ich die 381 und einen AW 441.


----------



## HAWX (29. August 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, seit sechs Wochen. Davor hatte ich die 381 und einen AW 441.



Ah okay
Willst du die 381/441 los werden?


----------



## Madz (29. August 2011)

Die sind schon lange weg.

Am Front links hab ich das Problem auch.


----------



## Sync (30. August 2011)

warum schwanken die preise bei einigen hifi produkten so extrem oO
ist ja echt krass..


----------



## Madz (30. August 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> warum schwanken die preise bei einigen hifi produkten so extrem oO
> ist ja echt krass..


 Zum Beispiel?


----------



## iceman650 (30. August 2011)

@JayDee1207: Nen Beyer A1 für nen MMX300? 

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (30. August 2011)

Leicht overpowered


----------



## hydro (30. August 2011)

Vorallem bei der Impedanz vom MMX, aber wer hat, der kann!


----------



## sipsap (30. August 2011)

vllt hat er ja nochn t1


----------



## Lee (30. August 2011)

Das ist kein A1, das ist ein Headzone H1 Headzone Consumer Basisstation H 1 - Kopfhörerverstärker - Zu Hause - Kopfhörer & Headsets - Kopfhörer & Headsets
Preislich macht es das ganze natürlich nicht besser


----------



## iceman650 (30. August 2011)

<-Hat Tomaten auf den Augen, sorry.
Den Apparat würde ich hingegen gern mal testen. 
BTW hab ich gestern einen B&W P5 gehört. Eher 50€, aber nie und nimmer 300. Blähbass, kaum Mitten, viele untere Höhen und obenrum ist wieder wenig los. Metallica war eher wie eine Band in 100m Entfernung mit Billigem Equipment und Johnny Cash wie ein Kind. Nicht gut 

Mfg, ice


----------



## sinthor4s (30. August 2011)

Mag sein das der B&W P5 nicht seiner Preisklasse entsprechend klingt, aber er trägt sich göttlich


----------



## Sync (30. August 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel?


 zb meinen denon ah d 2000 vor paar monaten neu für ca 230 bei redcoon bekommen
heute 369eu

Akg K 272 HD damals für knappe 100 bekommen heute 130.

Onkyo TX NR 609 von Vaddern vor ner Zet für 350 neu jetzt ab ca 420eu

sind solche schwankungen normal?


----------



## nyso (31. August 2011)

Liegt wohl eher an der krassen Inflation und dem Wertverlust des Euro


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. August 2011)

Habe neulich mal meine AKG K 701 an meinen iPod Touch geschlossen und ich war so erschrocken, wie schlecht der Klang gegenüber der Essence STX ist 
Ich habe eigentlich auch nicht viel erwartet, aber so schlecht ?

Demnächst muss eh ein neuer MP3-Player her, gibt es in dem Zuge einen Player, der die AKG "angemessen" versorgt ?


----------



## sinthor4s (31. August 2011)

AKG K701 mobil adäquat versorgen? 
Du könntest dir nen Cmoy basteln und noch nen kleinen Dac und das ganze digital an den iPod...
dann hast du mit der Akku einen riesen Klops den du mitschleppst, aber bei nem K701 unterwegs
dürfte dich das kaum stören


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. August 2011)

Naja, ich nehme die nicht mit in die BVG, das ist ja klar 

Ich meinte jetzt eher auf längeren Autofahrten und so...


----------



## sipsap (31. August 2011)

Von Fiio gibt es doch ein paar mobile KHV


----------



## HAWX (31. August 2011)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit einem K 530 läuft der am Iphone/Ipod laut genug?


----------



## spionkaese (31. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit einem K 530 läuft der am Iphone/Ipod laut genug?


Wenn du dein Trommelfell magst wie es ist - ich hoffe für dich funktionierend - bestimmt.


----------



## PEG96 (31. August 2011)

Zum Thema Preisstabilität im Hifi-Bereich: Grundsätzlich sind die Preise relativ stabil, es gibt aber viele Ausnahmen.
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass mein HD650 mittlerweile 350€-400€ kostet, ich habe ihn mir damals(auch dank einem Bekannten der bei Sennheiser arbeitet) für irgendwas zwischen 200€ und 250€ bekommen.


----------



## Madz (31. August 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habe neulich mal meine AKG K 701 an meinen iPod Touch geschlossen und ich war so erschrocken, wie schlecht der Klang gegenüber der Essence STX ist
> Ich habe eigentlich auch nicht viel erwartet, aber so schlecht ?
> 
> Demnächst muss eh ein neuer MP3-Player her, gibt es in dem Zuge einen Player, der die AKG "angemessen" versorgt ?


Der hier erfüllt deine Wünsche: 

mp3-player.de :: Info :: Colorful Colorfly pocket HIFI C4 Pro 32GB :: nur €598.09 jetzt günstig bestellen


----------



## NuTSkuL (31. August 2011)

jup, der isses!
das is aber auch ein absolutes megateil! hatte die chance ihn schonmal live zu sehen und war begeistert!

wer das geld übrig hat und den retro charme mag, wird das teil lieben!


----------



## Namaker (31. August 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> AKG K701 mobil adäquat versorgen?
> Du könntest dir nen Cmoy basteln und noch nen kleinen Dac und das ganze digital an den iPod...
> dann hast du mit der Akku einen riesen Klops den du mitschleppst, aber bei nem K701 unterwegs
> dürfte dich das kaum stören


 Ich werd mir bald einen mobilen Verstärker für meine HD598 bauen für den Schulweg/Fahrrad fahren 
Das Problem ist auch gar nicht so sehr die Lautstärke, eher fehlen ohne Verstärker die Bässe fast komplett.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (31. August 2011)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lang die Spieldauer bei dem Teil ist?
Das Design sagt mir nicht zu, ansonst liest sich die Beschreibung toll.


----------



## Namaker (31. August 2011)

Die Spielzeit soll um 7 Stunden betragen, je nach Abtastfrequenz.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. September 2011)

600 € 

Falsche Preisklasse...leider


----------



## sinthor4s (1. September 2011)

Ich weiß noch wie der Standschreier auf der Cebit nicht müde geworden
ist zu erwähnen das Burmester (glaub ich) das Ding miteintwickelt hat.

Nur finde ich das dieser Luxusplayer sich furchtbar bedienen lässt.


----------



## sipsap (1. September 2011)

@johnny: falls es überlesen wurde

Fiio E7 Portable Headphone DAC Amplifier: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. September 2011)

@ sipsap : Das Teil ist ja größer als der Pott selber


----------



## shotta (1. September 2011)

hey meine 2 standlautsprecher haben ca. 7 meter lange kabel.
für meinen betriebe brauch ich max 2-3 meter.

sollte ich die kabel jetzt kürzen, von wegen weniger ohmschen wiederstand und so?


----------



## Madz (1. September 2011)

Nein, musst du nicht. Aber fürs Verlegen ist es natürlich besser.


----------



## shotta (1. September 2011)

würde es was bringen die alten ziemlich dünnen kabel gegen schön dicke auszutauschen? oder wär das nur geldverschwendung?


----------



## Madz (1. September 2011)

Ein besserer Schutz vor mechanischer Beschädigung ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## Scheolin (1. September 2011)

wenn "dünn" 1,5mm2 ist dann nicht, wenn "dünn" 0,5mm2 ist dann ja...aber auch nur auf 1,5mm2, mehr macht im homehifi bereich mit boxen mit nem normalen wirkungsgrad und nem normalen hörabstand keinen sinn...man leute seit mal präziser


----------



## Sync (1. September 2011)

was haltet ihr von solchen lösungen?
www.procedes-i-d.de: Sound


----------



## Scheolin (1. September 2011)

nix.

n bild soll schön aussehn und n lautsprecher klingen und nicht andersrum


----------



## L.B. (1. September 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von solchen lösungen?
> www.procedes-i-d.de: Sound



Keine dumme Idee, aber ich persönlich habe lieber ein Paar Lautsprecher auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen. Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass der Klang mit dem eines herkömmlichen Stand- oder Monitorlautsprechers mithalten kann und außerdem ist ein Lautsprecher schöner als ein Bild.


----------



## Sync (1. September 2011)

bin mal gespannt. hab die möglichkeit so ne wand zu hören nächsten monat


----------



## shotta (2. September 2011)

hey,
habe den verstärker jetzt an meiner stecker leiste dran, die ich über nacht immer aus mache.
ist es schlimm wenn der verstärker an ist und ich dann einfach die steckerleiste ausmache?

oder muss ich immer zwingend zuerst den verstärker zuerst normal ausmachen un dann stecker leiste?


----------



## Madz (2. September 2011)

Rein gefühlsmäßig würde ich erst den Verstärker ausschalten.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. September 2011)

Das hab ich mich auch schon öfter gefragt. Hab meinen Verstärker auch auf einen schaltbaren Verteiler hängen.
Dazu würd ich noch ne Profi-Aussage begrüßen. dfence?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. September 2011)

Also ich würd erst den Verstärker ausschalten, besonders bei älteren verstärker die noch keine Relais haben welche die Boxen vorher ausschalten bevor der Verstärker ausgeht, und dann die leiste ausschalten. So mach ich das zumindest immer.


----------



## L.B. (3. September 2011)

Ich als Non-Profi () würde sagen, es kommt auf den Verstärker an. Bei manchen knacken die Lautsprecher beim Abschalten des Stroms ziemlich laut, was den Lautsprechern nicht so gut bekommen dürfte, bei anderen wiederum ist es kein Problem. 

@dfence: Hast du eventuell einen Link zu der Schaltung, die die Lautsprecher beim Abschalten trennt bzw. eine Erklärung, wie das genau funktioniert? Dann könnte ich so etwas noch in meinen Amp einbauen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Also ich würd erst den Verstärker ausschalten, besonders bei älteren verstärker die noch keine Relais haben welche die Boxen vorher ausschalten bevor der Verstärker ausgeht, und dann die leiste ausschalten. So mach ich das zumindest immer.


Ok, dann werd ich mich jetzt ändern und brav vorher den Verstärker ausschalten. Will ja nichts kaputt machen.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. September 2011)

L.B. schrieb:


> Ich als Non-Profi () würde sagen, es kommt auf den Verstärker an. Bei manchen knacken die Lautsprecher beim Abschalten des Stroms ziemlich laut, was den Lautsprechern nicht so gut bekommen dürfte, bei anderen wiederum ist es kein Problem.
> 
> @dfence: Hast du eventuell einen Link zu der Schaltung, die die Lautsprecher beim Abschalten trennt bzw. eine Erklärung, wie das genau funktioniert? Dann könnte ich so etwas noch in meinen Amp einbauen.


 
Naja im prinzip sind da nur Relais vorgeschalten welche die Lautsprecher ausgänge deaktivieren beim ausschalten, das knacken kommt ja wenn bei der Endstufe der Saft aprupt weggeht ( dürften die Siebelkos sein die sich entladen ) je nachdem was du für nen Verstärker hast, einfach vorher die Boxenausgänge ausschalten. Nen schaltplan hab ich leider nicht zur hand.


----------



## Lee (4. September 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei mir 15 Meter Lautsprecherkabel zu kaufen. Ich habe mich eigentlich auch schon festgelegt, es soll ein 2,5mm² Cordial werden. Genauergesagt dieses hier: Cordial CLS 225 SW
Jetzt gibt es aber fast das gleiche Kabel auch in "Halogenfrei" Cordial CLH 225-50 halogenfrei
Klanglich wird es wohl egal sein, aber mich würde trotzdem interessieren, was das genau bedeutet und ob es mir irgendetwas nützen könnte.
Das Kabel wird schon komplett aus Kupfer sein, nehme ich an? 

Dazu wollte ich mir dann noch 4 Bananenstecker kaufen. Hicon Banane HI-BM04-WHT 
4 deshalb, weil mir 8 zu teuer sind und ich nur Verstärkerseitig ab und zu gerne bequem und schnell Umstecken können möchte. Aber kennt vielleicht jemand noch günstigere als die verlinkten?

Edit: Habs gerade selbst herausgefunden. Halogenfrei bezieht sich wohl auf die Ummantelung. Dadurch werden wohl bei einem Brand keine giftigen Gase freigesetzt. Ich nehme deshalb das günstigere. Ist sowieso schon teuer genug.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. September 2011)

Hey Leute, habe mal eine kleine Frage 

Im Moment besitze ich einen harman kardon-Vollverstärker zur Wiedergabe von Musik. Der PC hat eine Essence STX drin 
Jetzt habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich einen Unterschied hören würde, wenn ich statt dieser Kombi einen kleineren Receiver von Denon oder harman kardon installieren würde...

Als Boxen besitze ich die mb quart 850S.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## turbosnake (4. September 2011)

Brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe.
Da sich mein PC etwas verändert hat, kann ich die Soundkarte nicht mehr verwenden. Da ich mir nicht dauerhaft die OnboardSoundkarte zumuten will, baruche ich etwas externenes wo ich KH und auch LS anschließen kann.


----------



## Lee (4. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hey Leute, habe mal eine kleine Frage
> 
> Im Moment besitze ich einen harman kardon-Vollverstärker zur Wiedergabe von Musik. Der PC hat eine Essence STX drin
> Jetzt habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich einen Unterschied hören würde, wenn ich statt dieser Kombi einen kleineren Receiver von Denon oder harman kardon installieren würde...
> ...


 Der Analoge Teil in einem 200€ Receiver wird sicherlich nicht besser sein als der einer 150€ Essence. Meiner Meinung nach also völliger Unsinn. Erfahrungen sammeln konnte ich jedoch nicht. Höre den Unterschied sowieso nicht. 


turbo94740 schrieb:


> Brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe.
> Da sich mein PC etwas verändert hat, kann ich die Soundkarte nicht mehr verwenden. Da ich mir nicht dauerhaft die OnboardSoundkarte zumuten will, baruche ich etwas externenes wo ich KH und auch LS anschließen kann.


 Du hast also überhaupt keinen Slot mehr frei? Dann schau dir mal die Creative X-FI HD (nicht die Titanium) oder die Xonar U1 an. Bei der X-FI kannst du beide Geräte gleichzeitig anstecken, bei der Xonar hast du halt nur einen Ausgang, du musst also immer umstecken oder halt Y-Kabel verwenden.


----------



## turbosnake (4. September 2011)

Doch habe nur 2 Slots, einmal PCie und einmal PCI. Problem ist das die GPU ohne Freiraum über der Sounkarte hängt und schleift wenn sie nicht fest geschraubt ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. September 2011)

Es kommt bald eine externe Lösung von Asus raus, ich glaube die heißt Essence One


----------



## Madz (4. September 2011)

Die sieht mal richtig hochwertig aus. 

ASUS Xonar Essence One - techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## turbosnake (4. September 2011)

Das ist wird zu teuer sein, außerdem hat man nur einen Anschluß. Was gibt es denn noch für externe Lösungen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. September 2011)

Nur einen Anschluss ? Man kann sowohl Kopfhörer als auch einen Verstärker dranhängen...


----------



## turbosnake (4. September 2011)

Man sollte sich vorne und hinten anschauen. Ich habe nur vorne drauf geschaut und danach die Feststellung getroffen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. September 2011)

Oh, hübsches Teil, die Asus. Da sind auch direkt meine vorhin gesuchten XLR-Anschlüsse. ^^ Aber auf den Preis bin ich ja mal gespannt. Eine ALltagslösung ist das für die meisten wohl eher nicht.


----------



## PEG96 (4. September 2011)

So wie ich das sehe, hat die keinen analogen Eingang, schade, sonst wäre die etwas fürs Digitalisieren gewesen.


----------



## evosociety (4. September 2011)

Uih, ich glaub ich weiß was meinen ESI DAC ablösen wird


----------



## sinthor4s (4. September 2011)

Ich werde sie mir mit Sicherheit holen. 

Kann ich ganz gemütlich meine Kopfhörer und meine Anlage anschließen und das ganze über USB füttern. Klasse!


----------



## Madz (4. September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich schicke ich meinen großen Rechner eh bald in Rente. Das Samsung Aura X420 reicht dicke aus und bekommt dann die Esssence One um an die Anlage angeschlosen zu werden.


----------



## sinthor4s (4. September 2011)

Das Problem ist nur das die Essence wahrscheinlich recht teuer wird. 

Asus hat sie für 21000 indische Rupien gelistet, das sind etwa 320€


----------



## Scheolin (4. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich schicke ich meinen großen Rechner eh bald in Rente. Das Samsung Aura X420 reicht dicke aus und bekommt dann die Esssence One um an die Anlage angeschlosen zu werden.



Wie jetzt? du willst dir ne Essence One für 320€ kaufen, um nen AKG K601 und n paar nubis dran zu betreiben


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. September 2011)

Naja, die AKG sind ja schon nicht verkehrt. Und "Nubis" ist auch sehr unklar definiert, der gute Mann hat ja einige Lautsprecher im Angebot. Oder habe ich irgendwo einen Hinweis auf madz' Anlage übersehen?
Und selbst wenn die Asus "zu teuer" wäre würde ich das eher als Investition für später ansehen. Ich habe mir damals z.B. auch ne Radeon 4850 zum alten 5200+-Prozessor gesteckt, einfach weil ich wusste, dass der bald in Rente geht und der neue Proz dann angemessen sein wird.


----------



## HAWX (4. September 2011)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die AKG sind ja schon nicht verkehrt. Und "Nubis" ist auch sehr unklar definiert, der gute Mann hat ja einige Lautsprecher im Angebot. Oder habe ich irgendwo einen Hinweis auf madz' Anlage übersehen?
> Und selbst wenn die Asus "zu teuer" wäre würde ich das eher als Investition für später ansehen. Ich habe mir damals z.B. auch ne Radeon 4850 zum alten 5200+-Prozessor gesteckt, einfach weil ich wusste, dass der bald in Rente geht und der neue Proz dann angemessen sein wird.



Der "gute Mann" hat Nubert 681 gerade neu


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. September 2011)

Ah, danke für den Hinweis, HAWX. Die Dinger sind doch schon ordentlich. Also bei dem Preis und Nubert lohnt sich die Investition in eine vernünftige Zuspielkette auf alle Fälle. Wobei ich ja zugeben muss, selber kein Freund von Nubert-Lautsprechern zu sein. Auch wenn die lecker Töne machen achte ich doch immer auch auf das Aussehen, und das hat mich bei Nubert leider nie angesprochen.

Aber zur Asus: Ich erwarte da noch einen Unterschied zum indischen Preis. Eine 1:1-Umrechnung halte ich jedenfalls für unwahrscheinlich. Als erste Orientierung aber schon mal nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. September 2011)

Dito 

Die Essence STX kostet 150 €, die Essence One wird niemals mehr als das Doppelte kosten 

Kann mir jemand noch auf meine Frage antworten ? -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-607.html#post3397938


----------



## Pravasi (4. September 2011)

Jetzt konnte ich nichts von den Features erkennen.
Man kann doch wohl davon ausgehen,dass das Teil die selben Sachen kann,wie die Internen,d.h.,DolbyHeadphone,DDL,ect.,...?
Dann wäre es seeehr interessant.


----------



## evosociety (4. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand noch auf meine Frage antworten ? -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-607.html#post3397938


 
Dann wandelt halt der Receiver statt die Essence. Man müsste wissen welche Wandler der Receiver etc. hat. Wobei die Essence schon ein recht ordentlicher Digital -> Analog Wandler ist.


----------



## sipsap (4. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Die Essence STX kostet 150 €, die Essence One wird niemals mehr als das Doppelte kosten
> 
> Kann mir jemand noch auf meine Frage antworten ? -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-607.html#post3397938


 
glaubts du 

wenn dann wird sie hier zu lande teurer sein als in indien


----------



## nfsgame (5. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Die Essence STX kostet 150 €, die Essence One wird niemals mehr als das Doppelte kosten
> 
> Kann mir jemand noch auf meine Frage antworten ? -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-607.html#post3397938


 
Doch, die beiden haben nämlich als einzige Gemeinsamkeit/Ähnlichkeit den Namen...

Der Panzer kann jedoch für einige interessant sein, auch wenn ich immer noch einen anderen "Liebling" in Sachen DAC hab . Außerdem finde ich die blauen LEDs ein wenig zu hell .


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab mich verliebt 
Arcam FMJ P7 7-Kanal THX Ultra2 Endstufe | eBay 
Oder doch lieber nen Z11 
Yamaha DSP-Z11 schwarz (DSP Z 11, DSP-Z, DSPZ11) bei HIFI-REGLER


----------



## HAWX (6. September 2011)

@dfence ist meine PN angekommen?


----------



## nyso (6. September 2011)

Hm, mein Denon 1911 reagiert nicht mehr auf die Fernbedienung und der Phones spinnt rum, nach den paar Monaten und Pflege


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> @dfence ist meine PN angekommen?


 
Ist angekommen, ich hab nur leider noch keine zeit gehabt dir zu antworten da ich die meiste zeit nur Online auf der Arbeit bin, aber wenn sich gegen abend alles bisl beruhigt hat, werde ich mal schauen das ich dir Antwort, alternativ Morgen, da hab ich mal ausnahmsweise frei


----------



## HAWX (6. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Ist angekommen, ich hab nur leider noch keine zeit gehabt dir zu antworten da ich die meiste zeit nur Online auf der Arbeit bin, aber wenn sich gegen abend alles bisl beruhigt hat, werde ich mal schauen das ich dir Antwort, alternativ Morgen, da hab ich mal ausnahmsweise frei



Okay alles klar


----------



## nyso (6. September 2011)

Toll, darf den AVR einschicken und 4-6 Wochen warten

4-6 Wochen ohne Musik, ich dreh am RAD

Hat einer von euch günstig einen AVR abzugeben, den ich so lange nutzen könnte?


----------



## Madz (6. September 2011)

Muss es ein AVR sein? Ansonsten würde ich einen 50€ Verstärker gebraucht bei Ebay kaufen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. September 2011)

Nochmal zu meiner Frage :

Kann i-jemand hier bestätigen, dass sich ein Reciever (300 €-Klasse oder gebraucht) besser anhört als die Essence STX mit Vollverstärker (damals 1000,- DM) ?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Hm ich werd meinen AVR erst in nem Monat ca. verkaufen.

@Johnny kommt stark auf den AVR drauf an was der für DAC´s hat, aber die 300€ klasse ist nicht wirklich Highend eher einsteiger klasse, von daher dürfte ne ordentliche Soundkarte mit guten DAC´s gepaart mit ehemals teuren Amp besser klingen. Kommt halt auch drauf an was du machen willst. Pauschal kann man das nicht wirklich sagen.

Ich find z.b das meine Prodigy HD2 bisl Analytischer spielt als mein AVR der 300€ gebrauchtklasse, aber die BB Wandler auf der HD2 sind nicht so zu vergleichen mit ner STX denke ich, ich geh mal von aus das die HD2 hochwertiger ist.


----------



## Madz (6. September 2011)

@Dfence


kannst du mal im Skype online kommen?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Im moment grad ganz schlecht, ich sitz auf Arbeit  Wart mal noch 1-2 stündchen bis die Chefs hier weg sind und alles bisl ruhiger ist, dann hab ich mehr zeit


----------



## Madz (6. September 2011)

Ist ok. 

Momentan sitze ich auf glühenden Kohlen, weil der UPS Mann noch nicht da war.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. September 2011)

Die Prodigy HD2 ist besser als die STX ?


----------



## HAWX (6. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan sitze ich auf glühenden Kohlen, weil der UPS Mann noch nicht da war.



Was kommt den schönes?


----------



## iceman650 (6. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die Prodigy HD2 ist besser als die STX ?


 Die STX ist weder heilig noch total imba, auch wenn es einem oft der glorifizierung nach vorkommt 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (6. September 2011)

Meine zweite 681er.

@dfence

Hast du einen Tipp für einen CD Player? Oder bringt ein externer Player keine Verbesserung zum Abspielen im DVD Laufwerk des Rechners?

Mittlerweile kaufe ich nämlich wieder einige CDS und frage mich natürlich, in wie fern sich 200-300€ für einen externen Player lohnen.


@nfsgame, Iceman und Dfence

Die "Schiller - atemlos" habe ich jetzt übrigens gekauft. 

20€ sind zwar reletiv viel Geld, aber für den überragenden Sound angemessen.


----------



## HAWX (6. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Meine zweite 681er.



Deine zweite Box oder im Prinzip Nummer 3 und 4?


----------



## PEG96 (6. September 2011)

Meinst du einen richtigen CD Player?
Wenn ja hilft auch dort nur Probehören, ich habe komischerweise auch bei CD-Playern (für mich) große Unterschiede gehört.
Wie viel möchtest du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Madz (6. September 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Deine zweite Box oder im Prinzip Nummer 3 und 4?


Meine Zweite. Hatte doch wegen meiner gescheiterten verkäufe/Käufe die letzten Wochen nur Mono. 



PEG96 schrieb:


> Meinst du einen richtigen CD Player?
> Wenn ja hilft auch dort nur Probehören, ich habe komischerweise auch bei CD-Playern (für mich) große Unterschiede gehört.
> Wie viel möchtest du denn ausgeben?


Ja, einen richtigen CD Player.

Fragen wir eher so: Wieviel _muss_ ich ausgeben? Taugen CD Wechsler eigentlich?


----------



## HAWX (6. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Zweite. Hatte doch wegen meiner gescheiterten verkäufe/Käufe die letzten Wochen nur Mono.



Hatte ich wohl irgendwie nicht mitbekommen
Dann viel Spaß beim Hören falls die 2. kommt


----------



## Madz (6. September 2011)

> Dann viel Spaß beim Hören falls die 2. kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie soll heute kommen. Seit 5 uhr wird kutschiert der Kerl sie schon durch die Gegend.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

So siehts aus, die Prodigy HD2 hat rein technisch gesehen auch den besseren Audio Prozessor ( Via Envy 24HT ) und ich hab die best erhältlichen BurBrown Opamps verbaut. Zumal die HD2 eben ne reine Stereo Karte ist die einzig und allein für Musikwiedergabe gedacht ist, wärend die Stx ja mehr oder minder nen Allrounder ist fürs Heimkino, Kopfhörer usw. Und man muss bedenken bei der HD2 sind gleich 3 Opamps in Reihe geschalten, was bei der STX nicht der fall ist, und die STX hat standartmässig nur JRC OpAmps die nicht ganz so hochwertig sind wie jene BurBrowns die ich drauf hab.

Was CD Player angeht, nunja es kommt auf die zuspieler drauf an, ausm Stehgreif weis ich nicht was bei aktuellen CD Playern für DAC´s und co verbaut sind, es kann sein das es besser klingt, es muss aber nicht. Seit ich die HD2 z.b hab ist mein Pioneer CD Wechsler ( damals Np um die 800DM ) mehr oder minder ausrangiert, ich benutz eigentlich garkeine CD Player mehr, lediglich an meiner Kenwood hängt der Original CD Player dran, der aber eh digital verbunden ist ( und im Kenny sizt nen verdammt hochwertiger Yamaha / BurBrown Wandler drinne )


----------



## HAWX (6. September 2011)

dfence auf der Arbeit schaffst du wohl heute auch nichts mehr


----------



## Madz (6. September 2011)

Was meint ihr zu dem ?

Onkyo C-733 schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Und wie kann man ältere Player einordnen? Kann jemand mit einen sehr guten gebrauchten bei Ebay suchen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. September 2011)

Warum kostet die HD2 dann nur um die 100 € ?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Doch doch  Ich mach alle stunde meine rundgänge und halt ausschau das niemand das Gelände betritt.
Mein Arbeitsequipment, jetz darfste mal raten was ich mach  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Johnny weil die HD2 auf unnötigen Schnickschnack verzichtet wie nen extra KH Verstärker usw, und mit den Opamps kost die auch wessentlich mehr  Und probier mal in DE ne neue HD2 zu bekommen *gg*
Btw die HD2 Gold kost auch mehr als 100€ *g*


----------



## HAWX (6. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Doch doch  Ich mach alle stunde meine rundgänge und halt ausschau das niemand das Gelände betritt.
> Mein Arbeitsequipment, jetz darfste mal raten was ich mach
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=464915"/>



Du bist Wachmann oder so?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Wachman klingt irgendwie so billig  Ich bin Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit, oder kurz Security 

Wachman klingt irgendwie nach nem Typ der im Pförtnerhaus sitzt 

PS : keine sorge ich darf Schlagstock und co tragen, hab nen Waffenschein


----------



## Madz (6. September 2011)

Mit der Maglite braucht man keinen Schlagstock mehr.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Stimmt schon, is aber leider nur eine mit 4 zellen, mim Schlagstock hast dann doch höhere reichweite und mehr "power" Auserdem schindet das extrem mehr eindruck mit dem schlagstock. Hatt grad vor 3 nächten nen vorfall wo einer nen Schlagring gezückt hat und jemand den Kiefer zertrümmert hat, da haste mit ner Maglite einfach ne zu geringe reichweite und weniger gewalt. 

Ähm ja bisl arg OT grad *g*


----------



## HAWX (6. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Wachman klingt irgendwie so billig  Ich bin Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit, oder kurz Security
> 
> Wachman klingt irgendwie nach nem Typ der im Pförtnerhaus sitzt
> 
> PS : keine sorge ich darf Schlagstock und co tragen, hab nen Waffenschein



Was gibt es denn bei euch zu beschützen?

Wer braucht schon nen Schlagstock? Einen Baseballschläger darf auch jeder tragen


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn bei euch zu beschützen?
> 
> Wer braucht schon nen Schlagstock? Einen Baseballschläger darf auch jeder tragen


 
Paar Millionen Euro   Im moment sitz ich zwischen ner Disco und nem Bordell und mach Objektbewachung auf ner Großbaustelle, das mach ich aber nicht nur, auch Personenschutz, Doorman, Türsteher usw umfasst mein arbeitsgebiet. 

Das mit dem Baseball schläger übrigends stimmt so nicht ganz ! Z.b auf der Reeperbahn ist es verboten ein Baseball schläger zu tragen, er kann z.b als Waffe gewertet werden, insbesonders wenn der verdacht naheliegt das er nicht als Sportgerät genuzt wird, kurzum wenn hier einer mim Baseball schläger rumrennt ist von auszugehen das er als Waffe genuzt wird, weil hier weit und breit kein gebiet ist um Baseball zu spielen, klar solang er noch nicht eingesezt wird ist er auch noch keine Waffe, aber die Polizei kann ihn durchaus beschlagnahmen, wenn er als Waffe eingesezt wird, dann gilt er als Waffe nach §1 des WaffG und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt. 
Daher hab ich ja auch nen Waffenschein weil eben der Schlagstock definitiv eine Waffe ist, so bin ich wenigst auf der sicheren seite wenns mal zur eskalation kommt und ich den einsetzen muss.

Und nochmal Sorry fürs OT


----------



## HAWX (6. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Paar Millionen Euro   Im moment sitz ich zwischen ner Disco und nem Bordell und mach Objektbewachung auf ner Großbaustelle, das mach ich aber nicht nur, auch Personenschutz, Doorman, Türsteher usw umfasst mein arbeitsgebiet.



Interessant also bist du so ein Fitness-Studio Jahreskarten-Besitzer

Naja genug OT.

Mich haut MJ gerade mal wieder um


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. September 2011)

Naja, von wegen OT. Wenn du jemand mit deinem Schlagstock streichelst, klingen ihm auch die Ohren


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Fitness Studio naja eher garnicht, bin nicht so nen Muskelpaket  Nicht die kraft ist entscheidend, sondern die Technik 

MJ = Michael Jackson ?

Edit : Joar so nen schlagstock kannst auch als Schlagzeug nutzen hehehe


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. September 2011)

Ist denn die serienmäßige Prodigy HD2 auch besser als die serienmäßige STX ?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Zur reinen Musikwiedergabe denke ich schon ( ich hatte noch keine STX zum direkt vergleich ), wobei die sich rein von den Technischen Daten nix nehmen, nur hat die HD2 den besseren Soundchip, und 3 Opamps in reihe was der Soundqualität zu gute kommt, aber allein die Treiber sind schon traumhaft bei der HD2, nix überladen, keine unnötigen klangverbesserer wie EQ und co, sondern nen rein spartanisch 1.2mb großer Treiber ( der wohl nur so groß ist wegen dem Direct Wire panel,
und dank Direct Wire, full Asio 2.0 support usw auch vielseitig nutzbar ( okay primär liegt das augenmerk hier auf Audiobearbeitung ) 

Fürn KH ist aber die STX klar im vorteil.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. September 2011)

Ist denn das ein Fake ? 

AUDIOTRAK Prodigy HD2 ADVANCE DE Sound Card 2-Channel | eBay


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Nö is kein Fake, auserhalb von DE gibts diese Karten eben noch zu kaufen, nur in DE fehlt die Kundschaft für solche karten, merkt man z.b daran das es so richtige HighEnd karten auch in Deutschland bzw Europa zu kaufen gibt, bsp ist die Onkyo Wavio Soundkarte, hier kauft man halt mehr so sachen wie Creative, Asus. Achja auf den preis must du evt noch MWST und Zoll gebühren drauf rechnen. 

Aber diese HD2 ist schon wieder ne etwas andere Version als meine, meine hat nen 126db DAC drauf und kein 120db DAC, dafür hat meine original Fairchild Opamps wärend diese schon BurBrowns hat. 

Das ist so ne Mischung aus Standart HD2 und HD2 Gold.

Wenn du ne richtig gute Highend karte suchst, Onkyo Wavio SE200 LDT 
http://www.jp.onkyo.com/wavio/se_200pci_series/index.htm

Hat übrigends auch den Via Envy Chip drauf wie die HD2.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. September 2011)

Die ist mir zu teuer...

Ist denn die in dem eBay-Link besser oder was ist der Unterschied ?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Die meisten unterschiede hab ich gepostet, meine hat nen besseren DAC, die auf Ebay die besseren Opamps serienmässig, und die auf Ebay hat ein bischen bessere Kondensatoren. Allerdings sag ich gleich dazu, um da wirkliche unterschiede zu hören brauchs schon ne ziemlich hochwertige Anlagen. 

Aber bevor du das teil bestellst, mach dich schlau mit mwst und zoll gebühren, und die gezeigten treiber auf der Ebay Seite, sind nur unter XP verfügbar, unter Win7 hast du nur nen kleines feines Soundpanel wo du so gut wie garnix einstellen kann ( was aber kein beinbruch ist ) allerdings kannst dir auch alternativ mal die Prodigy 7.1 NRG oder HiFi anschauen die ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern.


----------



## Lee (6. September 2011)

Ist es schlimm wenn ich am Lautsprecherkabel eine kleine unisolierte Stelle habe, die nicht direkt an der Schraubklemme zum Lautstsprecher ist, sondern vielleicht 5 Centimeter weiter hinten? Die unisolierte Stelle ist nur einseitig und klein. Wahrscheinlich macht das nichts, aber ich habe nur echt keine Ahnung von Strom und dergleichen, deshalb frage ich lieber nochmal nach.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. September 2011)

Sollte nix machen, solang das nirgends was Metalisches berührt wie ne Heizung oder sonstiges was geerdet ist. Ansonst zur Not einfach bisl Iso band drum und gut is.


----------



## Madz (6. September 2011)

So, endlich Stereo und ein beinahe perfektes Stereodreieck (Stereobreite 2,80, Entfernung zum Hörplatz 2,70). Leider ist die Aufstellung aber nicht wirklich perfekt, weil die Linke Box in einer Ecke stehen muss (50 cm Abstand) und rechts neben der Tür. 

Naja, was solls der Sound ist super, ich muss die Lautsprecher aber noch entkoppeln, weil der Boden zu sehr mitschwingt.

Fotos gibt es morgen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2011)

Macht es eigentlich Sinn Standboxen auf den Schreibtisch zu stellen?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

Standboxen ? Ne macht null sinn, Standboxen gehören auf den Boden. Regalboxen evt aber die sind nicht für Nahfeld ausgelegt, macht also auch kein Sinn.


----------



## sipsap (7. September 2011)

vllt wenn du sie verkehrt herum auf den schreibtisch stellst, sodass der HT wieder auf ohrhöhe ist


----------



## Madz (7. September 2011)

Wenn ich mir meine Nubox 681 auf dem Schreibtisch vorstelle...  Wie kommt man auf solche Ideen?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

Naja irgendwo auch die frage was er unter standbox versteht  vieleicht meint er auch so niedliche kleine dinger. 

ändert aber nix dadran das es aufm schreibtisch kein sinn macht.


----------



## Scheolin (7. September 2011)

man stelle nur das sofa auch aufn schreibtisch und gut is


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2011)

Dachte ich mir schon. Nur daneben ist doch auch nicht ideal, da den einige "Sachen" im Weg stehen bzw. die Boxen mitten im Raum stehen?


----------



## iceman650 (7. September 2011)

Relativ weit im Raum wäre akustisch sogar garnicht so verkehrt 
Will aber verständlicherweise nicht jeder.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

Nein daneben ist genauso wenig ideal, du brauchst schon nen Stereo dreieck für ne ideale aufstellung, oder eben Nahfelder aufm Schreibtisch


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2011)

Was ist Nahfeld eigentlich genau?
Und wie sind die Klipsch RB 61, kommen mir nämlich mit 299€(pro Paar) ziemlich günstig vor!


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

Mit nahfeldern kannst du ein relativ kleines Stereodreieck aufbauen, normal brauchst du so etwa 2.50m Kantenlänge für nen Stereo dreieck ( mit 60° Winkel ) bei Nahfeldern kannst du unter 1.50m Kantenlänge nen dreieck aufbauen, sollte allerdings nicht unter 0.80m kommen


----------



## iceman650 (7. September 2011)

Nahfeld ist bis so an die 1,5-2 Meter.
Wobei die Klipsche fürs Nahfeld nicht sonderlich toll sind, wegen dem Horn-Hochtöner, der braucht Abstand.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

2 meter is schon zuviel für nen Nahfelder, und jep Hybridhörner tun nur in den Ohren weh wenn man zu nah dran sizt, die brauchen platz.


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2011)

Welche Nahfelder wären da zu empfehlen? Und ab welchen Abstand sind die Klipsch RB 61 gut?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

Kommt immer ganz auf dein Budget drauf an, ich könnt dir welche für 10000€ raussuchen und sagen die sind gut ( wobei eher weniger, nahfelder sind nicht ganz mein gebiet ) 
Was die Klipsch angeht, kann man nur sagen ausprobieren. 

Wichtig, ein Gleichseitiges Dreieck mit 60° winkel, optimal mit einer Kantenlänge von 2.5-3m, die kantenlänge um faktor 0.86 veringern und du hast den optimalen abstand zu den lautsprechern. 

Wenn ich doch nur mein Text finden würd, ich hab das so gut mal hier erklärt *grml*


BTW ; Ich weis nicht wie, aber scheinbar haben meine FQ weichen nen schlag weg *Grml* eben nach 2 wochen abstinenz mal wieder Musik angeworfen, eins der Hörner geht nicht mehr, ich hab schon nen kotzreiz bekommen das die hinüber sind, also radikal methode angewendet, Verstärker mal kurz halb aufgedreht und siehe da es geht wieder, man man schwein gehabt, so paar hochwertige Kondensatoren sind doch viel billiger als meine Hochton Hybrid hörner ( die klipsch übrigends auch mal verbaut hat ) aber bei 150€ ( gebraucht wenn überhaupt noch zu bekommen ) pro Hochtöner hätt ich gekotzt wenns hinüber wär.


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2011)

Sagen wir mal ~500€.
Für Passiv-Boxen bräuchte ich doch einen Verstärker?
Also stehen auf meiner Liste:
-DAC (der nur teilweise zu den 500€ zählt und auch nicht so notwendig ist, kann die Soundkarte denke ich noch weiter benutzen )
-Lautsprecher
-Verstärker


----------



## L.B. (7. September 2011)

Interessante Methode, die muss ich mir merken. Zwar habe ich noch nie Probleme mit meinen Boxen gehabt, aber man kann nie wissen. 

Ein Frage zum Stereodreieck habe ich noch. Die Boxen müssen ja normalerweise im gleichseitigen Dreieck aufgestellt werden, aber was ist, wenn man "Segelohren" hat? Muss man dann ein gleichschenkliges Dreieck mit größeren Basiswinkeln aufstellen, also ein spitzeres Dreieck?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

@Turbo DAC ? Was hastn du für ne Soundkarte ? 

Und jap zu Passiv Boxen brauchste nen Verstärker, lies dir mal die kaufberatungen durch, und dann stell nen neuen thread wenn nicht schlauer geworden bist, wäre dann noch zu wissen, welche zimmergröße, schwerpunkt der Musik, Wieviel platz zum aufstellen... lies dir wie gesagt mal die kaufberatungen durch. 

@L.B mach das niemals mir nach  Ich weis was ich da tue vorallem kenn ich meine anlagen auswendig und weis was ich dennen zumuten kann, und ich wuste ja das der HT eigentlich nicht schrott sein kann, is ja nicht beim Musik hören ausgefallen, dacht mir schon das meine FQ nen hau weg hat, bzw einer der Kondensatoren muss das sein. 

Segelohren ? Naja es muss ein gleichseitiges Dreieck sein.


----------



## Scheolin (7. September 2011)

Die Radikalmethode kenn ich von meiner Xonar DX, rechter Kanal war nurnoch 1/4 so laut wie der Linke, einmal laut und plötzlich sind beide wieder gleichlaut.

Elektrische Erklärung dafür wird wohl sein das da ine Verbindung die da nicht sein sollte wegbrennt? Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2011)

Asus Xonar DX, würde direkt unter der GraKa hängen. Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob sie noch funktioniert, musste sie nämlich mit "Gewalt" ausbauen.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

@Scheolin, lass mich raten, angeklemmt an nem Verstärker ? Dann liegts am Verstärker  Passiert wenn man den eingängen zu viel zumutet, oftmals sinds irgendwelche kondensatoren die den geist aufgeben und sich nicht mehr aufladen bei geringer power, dann jagste einmal dick power rein, sie sind wieder geladen und Funktionieren bis sie sich wieder entladen haben. Das ist zumindest jetz bei meinen FQ so. 

@Turbo da brauchst kein DAC die Xonar sollte da ausreichen, must halt mal probieren ob sie noch geht, und direkt unter der Graka is kein problem.


----------



## evosociety (7. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> @Scheolin, lass mich raten, angeklemmt an nem Verstärker ? Dann liegts am Verstärker  Passiert wenn man den eingängen zu viel zumutet, oftmals sinds irgendwelche kondensatoren die den geist aufgeben und sich nicht mehr aufladen bei geringer power, dann jagste einmal dick power rein, sie sind wieder geladen und Funktionieren bis sie sich wieder entladen haben. Das ist zumindest jetz bei meinen FQ so.


 
Need more information 

Ich hab das des öfteren bei meinen Ramsas  Manchmal will die eine beim Verstärker anmachen einfach nicht anlaufen. Also Balance nach links geknallt und auf gute 50% Lautstärke um sie ans Anspringen zu kriegen  (Man möchte um sein Trommelfell fürchten) 

Du schreibst es liegt an dem Verstärker weil man den Eingängen zu viel zu mutet aber gleichzeitig soll es die Frequenz Weiche treffen. Könntest das erläutern? Und wie gehe ich am besten damit um? Bzw. kostengünstigste Reparaturmöglichkeit?


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2011)

@dfence
Ich habe die GraKa nicht festgeschraubt, ergbnis die Lüfter schleifen auf der Soundkarte. Außerdem ist der eine Lüfter komplett und der andere teilweise verdeckt, kann also nicht optimal kühlen.


----------



## Scheolin (7. September 2011)

@dfence jo stimmt 

momentan hab ich aber n päärchen Viecher an ner S-150 und nem ESI U46XL, die DX wird beizeiten wieder das HK übernehmen, momantan is mir aber PA und Musik wichtiger.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

@Evo du hast das falsch verstanden, bei mir ist es die FQ weil nicht die komplette box ausgefallen ist sondern nur ein Hochton Horn nicht laufen wollte, da ich aber alles nach besten wissen und gewissen verlötet hab kanns nur 2 sachen sein, HT im arsch, was ausgeschlossen ist, oder die FQ gibt langsam den geist auf. 

Wenn aber bei nem Amp der komplette Kanal ausfällt und durch aufdrehen wieder geht kann das 2 ursachen haben, entweder liegts dadran das man zuviel power in den Amp reingejagt hat und sich die eingänge langsam killt. Oder an der Endstufe selbst, z.b defekt von den Siebelkos, oder Transistor selbst ( passiert z.b besonders häufig bei STK Verstärkerbausteinen ) 

@Turbo Was hastn du für ne Grafikkarte da die lüfter schleifen ?


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2011)

PowerColor HD 6950 PCS++, sollte ich mal fest schrauben. Sie hängt einfach nach unten, durch ihr Gewicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

ah okay die hat so offenliegende lüfter. Naja wie du schon sagst, einfach festschrauben  

@Scheolin S-150 hmmmm ich habn S 160 aber ich glaub das was anderes, du wirst doch kein Kroha haben ? 

Also diese aussetzer kommen meist daher das die Soundkarte mehr Strom raushaut als die eingänge verkraften, daher sag ich immer, die Soundkarte nie ganz aufdrehen, lieber den Verstärker mehr aufdrehen.
Wenn man z.b Datenblätter mal anschautso halten verstärker meist an die 150-250mV aus an den eingängen, die meisten Soundkarten hauen aber mehr raus, besonders kritisch wirds wenn die 1-2V raushauen was eigentlich nen Vorverstärker Signal gleicht.


----------



## Scheolin (7. September 2011)

Ich mein die S150 
the t.amp S150 Endstufe

Eins der Viecher sieht man auffem zweiten Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-70.html#post3174638

Ich bin auch auf einem drauf, sag aber nicht welches ;D

Momentan sind sie aber inner werkstatt, bekommen Speakon,Warnex und Ecken verpasst.


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2011)

Allerdings kann ich an die DX nur KH oder LS anschließen, was  etwas nervig ist.


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2011)

Scheolin schrieb:


> Eins der Viecher sieht man auffem zweiten Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-70.html#post3174638
> 
> Ich bin auch auf einem drauf, sag aber nicht welches ;D


 
Ich weiß es, ich weiß es . Darf ichs sagen ? Übrigens bist du auf mindestens zweien drauf .


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

ach du bist das der bei der schulparty mit NFS die Viechers bereit gestellt hat  
Ahh T-Amp, nene ich hab nen Kroha S160 Monoblock hätt mich jetz auch gewundert wenn noch jemand diesen extremst seltenen Verstärker hat *g* Die einzigen Google ergebnisse zu dem teil stammen ausschlieslich von mir


----------



## evosociety (7. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Wenn aber bei nem Amp der komplette Kanal ausfällt und durch aufdrehen wieder geht kann das 2 ursachen haben, entweder liegts dadran das man zuviel power in den Amp reingejagt hat und sich die eingänge langsam killt.



Das heißt wenn ich einen anderen Eingang verwende und das Problem nicht mehr besteht wird es daran liegen? Dann würde ich es bei einem Kaputten Eingang belassen und meine Lehre daraus ziehen das die Anlage nicht mehr für Partys rausgegeben wird, wo ich nicht dauerhaft die Zeit habe die PA zu kontrollieren.



dfence schrieb:


> Oder an der Endstufe selbst, z.b defekt von den Siebelkos, oder Transistor selbst ( passiert z.b besonders häufig bei STK Verstärkerbausteinen )


 
Wäre da noch etwas zu retten? 
(Den original Schaltplan besitze ich noch.)


----------



## Scheolin (7. September 2011)

jaa...und am 15. is die nächste wo ich wieder viecher hinschleppen darf...anlage für 70000€ und dann a)keine Tom Mics und b) nicht genug LS um vernünftig die Aula+Schulhof+Pausenhalle zu beschallen


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

Korrekt wenns mim anderen eingang geht, dann ist es das was ich beschrieben hab, eingang zerballert. 

Merke niemals eine Anlage herleien für ne Party wenn du nicht selbst dran stehst, das lehrgeld hab ich früher auch schon zahlen müssen, und da reagier ich extremst allergisch wenn ich ne Party mach und irgendeiner kommt daher und dreht am Mischpult lauter, dann kanns auch mal passieren das ich die musik ausmach und dem typ zusammenscheis ( is schon vorgekommen wo ich mich als DJ mit samt anlage vermietet hab ) 

Zu retten ist immer was, ist nur die frage obs sich es lohnt, selbst da rumbasteln kannst eh nur mit schaltplan und osziloskop, oder du hast einiges an erfahrung und tauschst auf gut glück teile aus.


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2011)

Keine Angst, da stehen wir schon selber am Pult . Und zusammenscheißen können wir auch gut ...


----------



## Gast12348 (7. September 2011)

Das war eher auf Evo bezogen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. September 2011)

Kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem man mit einer guten Quali von Youtube downloaden kann ?

Free Youtube to mp3 downloader ist nicht soo nice...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. September 2011)

Die schlechte Qualität liegt an Youtube selbst. Völlig egal mit welchem Programm man da die Videos rippt. Übrigens ist es eine rechtliche Grauzone wenn man sich die Musik von Videos rippt, die nicht rechtmäßig bei Youtube vorgeführt wird (Fan- und Lyric-Videos z.B.) Die einzigen legalen Musikvideos bei Youtube sind die der Plattenlabel-Channels.
Wenn du vernünftig Musik hören willst, dann kauf dir CDs oder Schallplatten. Diese Selbstverständlichkeit bei vielen, Musik wäre ein kostenloses Medium...


----------



## b0s (8. September 2011)

Ohne auf den ideellen Streitpunkt einzugehen: Benutze JDownloader um die HD Files herunterzuladen und nutze ein Programm deiner Wahl um die Audiospur aus dem Videofiles zu extrahieren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. September 2011)

@ a_fire_inside_1988 : Und was mache ich denn mit Musik, die es nur auf Youtube gibt ?
Außerdem meinte ich mit schlechter Quali, dass die Quali schlechter ist als eben im Browser bei Youtube...

@ b0s : Ok, so werde ich es machen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Gast12348 (8. September 2011)

Kaufen  Musik die auf Youtube hochgeladen wurde gibts auch irgendwo zu kaufen 
Auser vieleicht selbst erstellte lieder, da kann man den besitzer des Videos ja mal anschreiben


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. September 2011)

Da kann ich dir nicht Recht geben...

Dubstep (Genre, das ich am meisten höre) gibt es viele Songs bzw. Remixes nur auf Youtube...


----------



## Pravasi (8. September 2011)

Ist leider wahr:
Finde auf youtube ne ganze menge Zeugs,was man so nicht ohne weiteres woanders bekommt.
Einzelne Stücke gibt natürlich oft als download zu kaufen,aber dann auch nicht in der tollsten Qualität.
Alternativ bleibt dann noch der Kauf einer ganzen CD,obwohl ich vieleicht nur 1 oder 2 Songs davon gut finde,d.h.,ich bezahle dann für *einen* Song mal eben 10 oder 20€...


----------



## taks (8. September 2011)

Kann mir einer eine Seite empfehlen auf welcher ich Testberichte über Kompakt Stereoanlagen finde?


----------



## danomat (8. September 2011)

Weiß jemand ob man den fm Tuner am avr an einem hausanschluss anschließen kann? Hab total bescheidenen Empfang mit meinem vsx 921

Hab mir ein Antennenkabel geholt und mit Ernüchterung festgestellt dass es nicht am avr passt.


----------



## sipsap (8. September 2011)

ja kannst, ABER hast du dabei unter umständen ganz andere sender bzw auf ganz anderen frequenzen. allerdings müsste dein vermieter ne liste mit sendern/frequenzen haben.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. September 2011)

Das stimmt aber so nicht ganz, klar man kann den Receiver am Hausanschluss anklemmen, entweder ist der Hausanschluss an ne alte Terrestrische Antenne angeschlossen, oder du hast Kabelanschluss, bei Kabelanschluss ist natürlich die Senderliste komplett anders und viel umfangreicher, die Liste mit den Sendern und Frequenzen bekommst du nicht beim Vermieter, sondern beim Kabel anbieter, der Vermieter hat damit rein garnix am hut.


----------



## Madz (8. September 2011)

@Dfence

Biste noch arbeiten? Ich brauch mal deinen Rat Zwecks Raumoptimierung. Mein Bass dröhnt.


----------



## PEG96 (8. September 2011)

Socken ins Bassreflexrohr.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. September 2011)

Jop bin ich, optimierung hmm die üblichen mittel, Boxen weiter von der Wand wegstellen, Bassreflexrohr probeweise zu stopfen. Stereodreieck verkleinern / vergrößern.


----------



## Madz (8. September 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Socken ins Bassreflexrohr.


Nahezu kein Effekt. Es ist der Raum. 

Boxen weiter von der Wand geht nicht und Stereodreiek erweitern/verkleinern ebenfalls nicht. Der Raum ist ingesamt aber sehr hallig bzw. wenig Zeug an den Wänden.

Siehe auch die Fotos:

http://abload.de/gallery.php?key=7iIzfRg7


Die Lautsprecher stehen jetzt rechts neben der Tür und Links neben dem Schreibtisch. jeweils ca. 40-50 cm Wandabstand.


----------



## sipsap (8. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber so nicht ganz, klar man kann den Receiver am Hausanschluss anklemmen, entweder ist der Hausanschluss an ne alte Terrestrische Antenne angeschlossen, oder du hast Kabelanschluss, bei Kabelanschluss ist natürlich die Senderliste komplett anders und viel umfangreicher, die Liste mit den Sendern und Frequenzen bekommst du nicht beim Vermieter, sondern beim Kabel anbieter, der Vermieter hat damit rein garnix am hut.


 
Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so, dass meine Genossenschaft einen exklusiven Vertrag mit einem Kabelanbieter hat und bei mir gab es ne schöne Broschüre mit allen Frequenzen beim Einzug.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. September 2011)

Ja gut bei ner Baugenossenschaft ist das nochmal ne nummer anders, die haben auch andere Verträge mit dem Kabelanbieter, da bekommste als Service von dennen auch die Liste, ich meinte jetz eher bei Privaten vermietern und nicht bei Gewerblichen.

@Madz den Subwoofer hast du aber nicht mit laufen oder ?


----------



## Madz (8. September 2011)

Nein, den besitze ich nicht mehr. Die Nubox 381 auch nicht. Da stehen jetzt zwei 681.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. September 2011)

Dann bleibt dir wohl nur der Stopfen im BR-Loch. Billiglösung wäre noch der EQ am AVR, der die Bereiche um die 50hz absenkt, nicht wirklich optimal aber man kann es ja mal probieren.

Mal andere Winkel versucht?


----------



## Madz (8. September 2011)

Muss ich mal testen. Es dröhnt übrigens nur bei einigen Elektrostücken. Momentan höre ich Metal (Dragonforce, Guardian) und es ist kaum/kein Dröhnen zu hören


----------



## Pokerclock (8. September 2011)

Kleine Info am Rande. Der Diskussionsthread hat die 200.000er Grenze an Hits passiert.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. September 2011)

Was dröhnt den genau? Beim Gitarrenspielen vibrierten bei mir im Zimmer bei gewissen Frequenzen manche Innereien im Zimmer.
Das hab ich abgestellt in dem ich einem Akustikschaumstoff drunter gelegt hab. Seid dem vibriert nichts mehr.


----------



## danomat (8. September 2011)

Bin grad am verkabeln der rears für 5.1. Kann ich beide Kabel in einem kabelkanal nach hinten legen oder müssen die wegen Störungen getrennt gelegt werden? Brauch halt fur die linke rear Box 3x mal soviel Kabel wegen Tür Ecken usw. 

Einfacher wärs ja. 

Danke


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. September 2011)

> Was dröhnt den genau? Beim Gitarrenspielen vibrierten bei mir im Zimmer bei gewissen Frequenzen manche Innereien im Zimmer.



Same here. Meine Schranktüren mögen keinen e-Moll-Akkord 



> Dubstep (Genre, das ich am meisten höre) gibt es viele Songs bzw. Remixes nur auf Youtube...



Dann such dir mal vernünftige Plattenläden, nich die großen Ketten, sondern solche kleinen verruchten Musikgeschäfte wo langhaarige Leute arbeiten, diese Läden findet man häufig in den Stadtzentren. Da gibt es massig D'n'B, Dubstep, Gabber, Hardcore, House, Minimal, Elektro und was es nicht alles gibt, zum großteil aber nur auf Vinyl.
Ansonsten gibt es im Internet Seiten wie Beatport.com, djshop.de, deejay.de...die haben gerade im Bereich der elektronischen Musik ein riesiges Sortiment. Einfach mal ein bissl suchen und nich den einfachsten Weg einschlagen.


----------



## Scheolin (8. September 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Bin grad am verkabeln der rears für 5.1. Kann ich beide Kabel in einem kabelkanal nach hinten legen oder müssen die wegen Störungen getrennt gelegt werden? Brauch halt fur die linke rear Box 3x mal soviel Kabel wegen Tür Ecken usw.
> 
> Einfacher wärs ja.
> 
> Danke



Klar kannste beide in einen Kanal legen...ich hab hier n quasi multicore aus 6x2x1,5mm2(FLRa/FLRb/C/S) und Kabelbinder und da passiert nix


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. September 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Same here. Meine Schranktüren mögen keinen e-Moll-Akkord
> 
> 
> ....


Klar, das ist ihnen zu traurig.  So nen Schaumstoff wirkt da echt Wunder.


----------



## Scheolin (8. September 2011)

is wie bei ner rückkopplung...das klappern liegt (meistens) auf einer Frequenz und die muss man dann entweder mitm PEQ rausnehmen oder es mit entkopplungen vom boden/andere position versuchen


----------



## Madz (8. September 2011)

In meinem Raum steht ja nicht wirklich bzw. hängt auch nicht viel an den Wänden. Vermutlich ist die Nachhallzeit einfach zu groß.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. September 2011)

Miss doch einfach mal nach wie groß die Nachhallzeit bei verschiedenen Frequenzen ist. Meiner Erfahrung nach wirken sich kahle Wände aber eher auf den Mittel- und Hochton aus und weniger auf den Tiefton.


----------



## Pravasi (8. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Muss ich mal testen. Es dröhnt übrigens nur bei einigen Elektrostücken. Momentan höre ich Metal (Dragonforce, Guardian) und es ist kaum/kein Dröhnen zu hören


Bei einigen Elektro und Minimalstücken schnarren bei mir auch die Möbel. Ist so ohne weiteres auch nichts zu machen.


----------



## Madz (9. September 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Miss doch einfach mal nach wie groß die Nachhallzeit bei verschiedenen Frequenzen ist. Meiner Erfahrung nach wirken sich kahle Wände aber eher auf den Mittel- und Hochton aus und weniger auf den Tiefton.


 Womit kann ich das messen?


----------



## danomat (9. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Womit kann ich das messen?



http://www.sengpielaudio.com/Rechner-RT60.htm


----------



## _chris_ (9. September 2011)

Mal ne kurze Frage: Was haltet ihr von den ESI NEAR05 und was für Modelle gibt es in der Preisklasse die vergleichbar sind? Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen welche Soundkarte dazu passen würde.

Gruß


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2011)

Ich würd sagen mein Live-Schlepptop ist so gut wie einsatzbereit .


----------



## turbosnake (10. September 2011)

Da ich im Forum nichts gefunden habe was mir hilft, habe ich einen eigene Thread aufgemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-um-skizze-mit-hoehenangaben-erweitert-4.html
Allerdings fehlen mir noch Tipps bzw Empfehlungen für ein Verstärker.
Wäre schön wenn einer dazu etwas schreiben würde.


----------



## King_Sony (11. September 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



Caspar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was wird das ?


----------



## _chris_ (11. September 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage: Was haltet ihr von den ESI NEAR05 und was für Modelle gibt es in der Preisklasse die vergleichbar sind? Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen welche Soundkarte dazu passen würde.
> 
> Gruß


 
Keiner ne Idee? Was haltet ihr von denen hier Swans M10 2.1?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. September 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Was wird das ?


 
Das werden Gehäuse für HiFi-Lautsprecher 



_chris_ schrieb:


> Keiner ne Idee?


 
Das Thema ist doch inzwischen oft genug durchgekaut worden...



> Was haltet ihr von denen hier Swans M10 2.1?


 
Irgendwas klingelt bei mir, wenn ich den Namen lese und das Logo sehe, kann aber genau sagen was und warum...


----------



## _chris_ (11. September 2011)

Ich würde halt gerne wissen ob ich mir lieber Nahfelder kaufen soll oder doch zum Swans greifen kann. Auch ohne Probegehört zu haben, ich hab keine hohen Ansprüche und bekomme es zeitlich nicht auf dir Reihe sowas probezuhören.


----------



## danomat (11. September 2011)

evtl weiß ja hier jemand was von dem problem. 
hab den pioneer vsx 921 mit der wlanbox. nun is seit gestern der ton über alles was ich per lan einspeiße total zerkratzt. habs auch per lan kabel angeschlossen. gleiches problem

internet  radio + airplay (iphone4) über as wl 300 + speedport w723-b hört sich  nun an als ob die boxen kaputt sind. die tiefen und bässe kratzen  furchtbar.  ist bei allen soundmodi so. egal ob 2.0, 2.1 oder 5.1 (ext  stereo). auch die rear speaker klingen dann so.

am anfang gings  ganz normal.  wenn ich iphone per kabel anschließe isses auch normal.  auch tuner funzt perfekt. hab das iphone auch schon per chinch an cd in angeschlossen--> normaler ton. 

kann es sein dass das inet modul einen treffer hat?


----------



## Caspar (11. September 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Das werden Gehäuse für HiFi-Lautsprecher



Lordi weiss bescheid.  Habe heute vorn und hinten die Brettchen gesägt, ausserdem dreht mein Onkel paar massive Alufüsschen. Dafür suche ich noch paar tolle "Gummiabsorber".
Mir wurde schon ein Link geschickt, allerdings suche ich was richtig gutes... es dürfte ja Unterschiede bei der Gummimischung geben. Die müssen ja auch ordentlich was tragen. Die Schallwand besteht schon aus drei 19mm MDF Platten. Dazu kommt Quarzsand uvm... ^^
GF 62-6 - 6 Stück Elastik-Klebefüße, 20,0x6,0mm - Gehäusefüße bei reichelt elektronik

Kennt ihr vielleicht paar Seiten?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. September 2011)

Schau mal hier, evtl ist da ja was passendes dabei 

Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau und dann *Bauelemente > Spikes > Oehlbach Spikes und Puks*

einen Direklink gibts nicht, da der Pfad immer diese index.wasauchimmer ist...

Aber warum ist die Schallwand aus drei 19er? Werden die Chassis mit unterschiedlicher Einbautiefe Eingesetzt, also so, dass die Schwingspulen alle auf einer vertikalen Achse sitzen?


----------



## Caspar (11. September 2011)

Da lässt sich mein Optikwunsch praktischer und sicherer sägen, ausserdem wirkt der LS dadurch schlanker und es schwingt definitiv nix mit. ^^ Eigentlich wollte ich den Rahmen des TMT hinter der Blende verstecken, dann kann ich aber nie wieder an das Teil ran weil alles "wie aus einem Guss"  lackiert werden soll. Ne Lösung dafür habe ich noch nicht, vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein. Das wird wohl ein Kompromiss... aber mal sehen. 

Und vielen Dank, ich habe noch garnicht daran gedacht bei Strassacker nachzusehen. ^^ Bin fündig geworden:
Boxenfuß HF-155
Der sieht schon deutlich besser aus.

Wie gehts bei dir vorwärts?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. September 2011)

Super das du was passendes gefunden hast 

Aber ich würd mir den "*PUCK/ONE FOR ALL" *mal anschauen, oder liegst du über 20Kg?

Ich selber bin zumindest schonmal so weit, dass das Holz schon im Auto liegt  Aber Kollege und ich wir verpassen uns immer, damit ich ihm das Holz bringen oder er es abhollen kann. Irgendwas kommt immer dazwischen... Ich denke aber kommenden SA wirds passen.

Ich müsste auch langsam mal die Teile bestellen, da ab mitte Oktober das andere Chassis wieder lieferbar ist und dann das höherwertige, dass imo zum niedriegeren Preis als Allternative angeboten wird, wieder teurer ist und ich dann nochmal alles mit dem anderen Chassis berechnen muss.


----------



## Caspar (12. September 2011)

Der sieht scharf aus und ist sicher nochn Stück besser. Es werden wohl deutlich mehr als 20kg werden. ^^ Ich rechne eher so mit 40... mal sehen.

Oh ja, dann lege mal los.  Klingt so als ginge es langsam ans Basteln!


----------



## b0s (12. September 2011)

Kann mir wer empfehlen, wo ich Koaxialkabel krieg, um mir Cinch-Stecker selbst dranzulöten? Optimalerweise welches wo 2 Leitungen zusammen sind.
Finde lediglich Antennenkabel.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. September 2011)

Antennenkabel sind vom Aifbau ja auch koaxial...

Aber klick dich einfach mal hier durch, da wirst du fündig  : Kabel Meterware


----------



## Manicmanuel (12. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand einen schlüssigen Grund nennen mich für eine der beiden Asus Xonar Essence zu entscheiden ???

Die STX oder die ST ... ?


----------



## Lee (12. September 2011)

Du weißt, dass sich beide hauptsächlich darin Unterscheiden, dass die ST über PCI und die STX über PCIe X1 angeschlossen wird? Wenn ja musst du wissen, was dir lieber ist 
Und dein Stax hat glaube ich einen eigenen Verstärker, richtig? In dem Fall solltest du auf keinen Fall den Kopfhörerverstärker der Essence nutzen.


----------



## Manicmanuel (12. September 2011)

Ich würde selbstverständlich über den normalen Chinch-Ausgang der Karte in den STAX Verstärker gehen.... ich liebäugel mit dem PCIe X1 der STX da ich nicht weiß was in Zukunft an SLI bei mir ansteht und ich hätte den sozusagen übrig.

Im Grunde ging es mir um einen relevanten Unterschied beider Karten, diesbezüglich habe ich nichts wirklich wichtiges gefunden. 

Mir erscheinen sie auf den ersten Blick "ebenbürtig" ... daher wollt ich mich hier ein wenig absichern 

Edit: der STAX Kopfhärer hat keine Klinken-Stecker die in die Karte passen könnten, somit wäre auch dieser FAIL ausgeschlossen


----------



## Lee (12. September 2011)

Abgesehen vom Steckplatz gibt es noch ein paar kleine Unterschiede: Die ST kann das Xonar H6 Zusatzboard aufnehmen, dass dir analogen Surroundsound ermöglicht, weiterhin soll die ST irgendeine Maßnahme zum Reduzieren von Jittern haben. Das wars dann aber auch schon mit den Unterschieden.


----------



## Manicmanuel (12. September 2011)

THX...  Ich denke es wird die STX.


----------



## PEG96 (12. September 2011)

So ich habe nun noch weiter etwas an meiner kleinen Kopfhörerverstärkerübersicht verbessert, nun habe ich versucht, die klanglichen Aspekte besser zu beschreiben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sicht-nun-mit-genaueren-klangeindruecken.html

MfG PEG


----------



## b0s (13. September 2011)

Da werde ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal durchlesen!


BTW: ich hab vor ner Weile mal meine KHs am Cinchausgang meiner Essence gehabt....  das ist ja echt ein Unterschied!
Nicht, dass der jetzt total schlecht klingt, aber der is im Vergleich zum KH Ausgang echt hörbar weniger Brilliant und wärmer/dumpfer im tief/tiefmitten Bereich. Hab die Opamps nicht modifiziert.


----------



## Lee (13. September 2011)

Ich muss mich jetzt leider über ein Thema kurz auslassen, was mir immer wieder auffällt und missfällt. Nicht nur im Bezug auf die Headset vs KH Frage sondern auch Allgemein. Recht äufig kommen einfach so Posts wie: Hättest du dir dies und das gekauft wärest du viel besser dran. Oder: Bei dem schrottigen KH kann ist das ja selbst verständlich. Oder: So grottenschlechte 2.1 Systeme taugen einfach nichts. 
Ich denke es wird klar worauf ich hinaus möchte?

Ich zum Beispiel möchte nicht gerne hören, dass das Produkt, wofür ich lange gespaart habe der totale Shice ist. Oder würdet ihr es mögen, wenn jemand zu euch kommt und sagt: Hey, dein Auto ist echt shice...

Oft wird mit  vielen wertenden Adjektiven jemand darauf Aufmerksam gemacht "Schrott" gekauft zu haben oder das das, was man kaufen möchte "Schrott" ist etc.  All dies lässt sich doch auch ohne solche Wertungen formulieren. Man kann doch auch ganz kühl jemanden darauf hinweisen, dass man mit Produkt B gegenüber des gekauften Produktes A den und den Vor- oder Nachteil gehabt hätte und nicht, dass Produkt A Schrott ist und man sich Produkt B hätte kaufen sollen. Oder dass aufgrund der Qualität des 2.1 Systems nicht der aller beste Klang zu erwarten ist und nicht, dass schrottige 2.1 Systeme grundsätzlich nichts für Musik taugen. Oder dass eine Soundkarte bei einem System dieser Leistungsklasse noch wenig Vorteile bringt und nicht, dass Soundkarten bei so billigen Systemen nichts bringen.

Meine Bitte also: An alle die gerne schreiben, versucht doch halbwegs neutral und objektiv zu bleiben. Auch Posts wie "Du bist blöd, wenn du nicht Probehören gehst", etc. sind nur angreifend. Provokative Posts führen schließlich nur zu beleidigten Usern oder Flamewar´s und helfen weniger als eine ausführliche neutrale Antwort.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. September 2011)

Für die Dub-Liebhaber unter uns ein Tipp. Das neue Album von Grace Jones im Dub-Mix: Hurricane / Dub: Grace Jones: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads

Gute Qualität (DR 8-13) und lässt sich gut anhören.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. September 2011)

Hat sich schonmal jemand den neuen Denon DNP-710AE angeschaut? Endlich hat Denon meine Träume erhört und bringt nun endlich mal einen vernünftigen Netzwerkplayer auf den Markt der sich vernünftig in eine HiFi-Anlage integriert und nicht optisch schon einen Ramschpreis offeriert. 500€ sind zwar für das Teil ziemlich happig, aber ich denke ich werde ihn mir zu Weihnachten gönnen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (15. September 2011)

Sieht ordentlich aus das Teil. So ist auch der Preis.


----------



## PEG96 (15. September 2011)

Schade ist, dass der kein DAB+ hat.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. September 2011)

Ist DAB nicht tot?


----------



## PEG96 (15. September 2011)

DAB schon, aber viele Sender wollen demnächst auf DAB+ umschalten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. September 2011)

Das ist doch ganz normales Internetradio, oder ?


----------



## evosociety (15. September 2011)

Guten Abend 
Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Raum Akustiker unter euch. 
Ich möchte mein Loft beschallen. (40m² x 7m, eine Etage mit 20m² in den Raum rein ragend.)

Habt ihr eine Idee wo drauf ich da achten muss? Werden Vulkan 1 ausreichen oder soll ich mir was kräftigeres anlegen? Ich hab nämlich irgendwie keine Lust die dahin zu transportieren wenn sich dann heraus stellt das diese einfach nicht druck voll genug sind. 

Lg
evo


----------



## nfsgame (15. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz normales Internetradio, oder ?


 
Oh Johnny! 

Google ist dein Freund... 


DAB ist NICHT Internetradio.


----------



## sipsap (15. September 2011)

Digital Audio Broadcasting


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. September 2011)

Naja, auf DAB-Radio kann ich gut und gern verzichten. Internetradio und Netzwerkstreaming sind mir da viel wichtiger in meiner HiFi-Kette und da konnten mich die bisherigen Lösungen von Scott (DXi 80WL) und DNT (IPdio) nicht überzeugen. Den Denon DNP-710AE werd ich mir dann mal demnächst live anschauen und vorführen lassen, ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. September 2011)

Ich meinte Digitalradio...

Sry Leute, bin heute i-wie nicht bei der Sache


----------



## Gast12348 (16. September 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Raum Akustiker unter euch.
> Ich möchte mein Loft beschallen. (40m² x 7m, eine Etage mit 20m² in den Raum rein ragend.)
> 
> ...



Wenn dein Amp genug Power hat, werden die Vulkan sich sowas von wohl fühlen dort. Du wirst warscheinlich nen besseren Bass haben als jetz aufgrund der größe des Raumes, da fühlen sich die Transmission Line erst recht wohl. Kann halt nur sein das du für die Gleiche lautstärke eben bisl mehr Power brauchst wenn du weiter entfernt sizt von den Boxen.


----------



## CineRaptor (16. September 2011)

Mir ist aufgefallen das sich hier die wenigsten Gedanken um die  eigentliche Raumakustik machen. Nichts von wegen Erstreflexionen und  Raummoden bekämpfen. Man kann noch so ne gute Anlage haben, wenn der  Raum nicht dementsprechend optimiert ist, wird es sich *nie*  wirklich gut anhören. Viele denken, ein mitgeliefertes Messmikro und  Audyssey macht mir den Hammersound, falsch, der Raum trägt einen  riesengroßen Teil dazu bei.

Ich befasse mich seit knapp 6 Jahren mit Raumakustik, da hab ich mit  Heimkino/Beamer etc. angefangen, und spreche dementsprechend aus  Erfahrung und nicht nur vom Hörensagen. In meinem Kinoraum, welchen ich  auch zum Musik hören nutze, habe ich einige poröse Absorber gegen die  Erstreflexionen montiert, um den Bass einigermassen sauber in den Griff  zu bekommen, hab ich in jeder Raumecke (4) sogenannte Superchuncks  gesetzt. Alleine um den Bass in den Griff zu bekommen muss man schon  ganz schön Aufwand betreiben, wobei man auch immer sagen kann, je mehr  Subs desto besser, ich hab einen pro Raumecke (4). Der Vorteil besteht  ganz einfach darin, dass man den Bass nicht so laut machen muss bei  gleichem Ergebnis und somit das Dröhnen (Moden) rapide abnimmt.

Deswegen mein Rat, schaut euch erstmal euren Raum an, was man dort  optimieren kann, bevor man Geld in teure Lautsprecher investiert,  manchmal reichen schon ein paar dicke Vorhänge und ein dicker Teppich um  es besser klingen zu lassen 


Gruß
Olli


----------



## Gast12348 (16. September 2011)

CineRaptor schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das sich hier die wenigsten Gedanken um die  eigentliche Raumakustik machen. Nichts von wegen Erstreflexionen und  Raummoden bekämpfen. Man kann noch so ne gute Anlage haben, wenn der  Raum nicht dementsprechend optimiert ist, wird es sich *nie*  wirklich gut anhören. Viele denken, ein mitgeliefertes Messmikro und  Audyssey macht mir den Hammersound, falsch, der Raum trägt einen  riesengroßen Teil dazu bei.



Das glaubst auch nur du  Die meisten hier mit viel ahnung ( also ganze 3-4 leute ) machen sich sehr wohl auch dadrum gedanken, ich betreibe das Hobby Hifi nun seit gut 20 jahren, du glaubst garnicht wieviel anlagen, boxen, räume usw ich schon gehabt hab um behaupten zu können ich laber nicht vom hören sagen, sondern aus erfahrung herraus. 

Und Evo kauft sich ja keine Vulkan der hat sie bereits, ich kenn die Lautsprecher ebenfalls und weis auch aus erfahrung das grad Transmission Line sich wohl fühlen in großen räumen. 

Er hat ja nun erstmal gefragt obs überhaupt sinn macht die in nem großen Raum einzusetzen, wie man dann den klang verbessert bzw optimiert ist das zweite kapitel.


----------



## CineRaptor (16. September 2011)

Ich hab das mal so ganz allgemein geschrieben, war nicht auf dein Post bezogen und ich hatte dich erst recht nicht gemeint wegen hörensagen (Mensch, fühl dich doch nicht immer gleich auf den Schlipps getreten  ) ich meinte das ich aus Erfahrung spreche und nicht vom hörensagen, sowas soll ja vorkommen.

Zumindest scheinst du mir zuzustimmen das sich die wenigsten hier, da nur 3-4 Leute, sich Gedanken um den Raum machen 

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Gast12348 (16. September 2011)

Jep und der Rest fragt  Niemand kann allwissend sein, und die wenigste können oder wollen extremst viel Geld im Hobby Hifi versenken, oder sehen das erst garnicht als Hobby an *g*


----------



## Borkenkaefer (16. September 2011)

Das Thema ist auch, das nur wenige die Möglichkeit haben einen eigenen Raum für Musik zu gestalten. Mein Zimmer ist akustisch ein Graus. Kann da nichtmal ein Stereodreieck aufstellen. Und trotzdem möcht ich Musik hören.
Gedanken hab ich mir schon einige gemacht. Mein Zimmer dient auch als mein Atelier, PCspielzimmer, Musikraum und Gitarrenlager.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. September 2011)

Einen richtigen Audio Fetischist erkennste dadran, das er sich seine Wohnung in erster Linie nach den akoustischen eigenschaften aussucht, dann ob die nachbarn schwerhörig sind, und dann erst ob die gegend überhaupt schön ist *lach* ich muss zugeben so nen bescheuerter freak bin ich.


----------



## CineRaptor (16. September 2011)

Hehe , und genau deswegen ziehe ich nächsten Monat wieder um, der jetzige Raum ist bis auf nen halben Meter quadratisch, das geht ja garnicht 
Dann fängt alles wieder von vorne an, monatelange Arbeit und messen messen messen, meine Frau wird mich wieder hassen 

Klar ist niemand allwissend, ich wollte ja nur mal darauf hinweisen, dass manche garnicht daran denken das der Raum an sich eine so große Auswirkung auf den Klang hat,
und wenn man nicht daran denkt, dann fragt man auch nicht deswegen sondern wundert sich vieleicht nur, das das gleiche Boxensystem beim Bekannten sich doch viel besser
angehört hat.

Nochmal, ich wollte NIEMANDEM irgendetwas unterstellen oder so , es war als allgemeiner Hinweis/Tipp gedacht (schließlich kenne ich die Leute hier ja nicht persönlich)

Gruß
Olli


----------



## danomat (16. September 2011)

Interessant. Hab noch nie was von diesen chucks gehört. Schaut ja mal derb aus so ein komplettes Wohnzimmer. Würd ich mir gern mal probehören mit direkten mit/ohne Vergleich


----------



## Gast12348 (16. September 2011)

Brauch jemand nen AVR hätt evt gegen ende vom Monat was abzugeben


----------



## b0s (16. September 2011)

Was für einen und in welchem Preisrahmen? (Auch wenner vermutlich sowohl über meinem Budget, als auch meinen Anforderungen liegt).

Brauche im Prinzip hauptsächlich einen Stereoverstärker fürs Filmegucken und Musikhören im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. September 2011)

Yamaha RX-V440 RDS 6.1 AVR. wenn ich jetz den preisrahmen nenne bekomm ich am ende noch eins aufn Deckel , will das nur nicht in Marktplatz setzen weil ich noch am grübeln bin, wenn aber interesse besteht würd ich den wohl verkaufen. 

Irgendwas um die 150 rum


----------



## evosociety (16. September 2011)

CineRaptor schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das sich hier die wenigsten Gedanken um die  eigentliche Raumakustik machen.


 


dfence schrieb:


> Das glaubst auch nur du  Die meisten hier mit viel ahnung ( also ganze 3-4 leute ) machen sich sehr wohl auch dadrum gedanken,


 
Manchmal komm ich mir verarscht vor. 
Ich mach mir natürlich Gedanken um die Raum Akustik, nur hatte ich es noch nie(!) mit einem so großen Raum in Kombination mit einem Stereo Hi Fi Aufbau zu tun, dazu noch die Halboffene Etage. Um Absorber Platten mach ich mir dann Gedanken wenn alles steht. (Möbel etc.)

Und dfence, ich glaub hier sind schon mehr als 3-4 mit Ahnung. Die offensichtlichsten sind halt nur afi1988, PEG96, nfsgame und du  Aber ihr seid ja auch die Allrounder vorm Herrn. (Wahrscheinlich auch alle mindestens 10 Jahre älter als ich ) Nur zieht es einen schon runter wenn ihr einen immer hinstellt als habe man keine Ahnung, wobei ich von mir selbst behaupte das ich mittlerweile beurteilen kann ob etwas gut klingt oder nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. September 2011)

Das ja nicht böse gemeint von wegen keine ahnung, wie ich schonmal geschrieben hab unwissenheit ist natürlich keine Schande  

Also nimm das nicht zu voll, so wie das bei dir rüberkommt, so war das auf garkeinen fall gemeint


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Und dfence, ich glaub hier sind schon mehr als 3-4 mit Ahnung. Die offensichtlichsten sind halt nur afi1988, PEG96, nfsgame und du  Aber ihr seid ja auch die Allrounder vorm Herrn.





> (Wahrscheinlich auch alle mindestens 10 Jahre älter als ich )


 Würd ich jetzt nicht einfach so behaupten .


----------



## evosociety (16. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Das ja nicht böse gemeint von wegen keine ahnung, wie ich schonmal geschrieben hab unwissenheit ist natürlich keine Schande
> 
> Also nimm das nicht zu voll, so wie das bei dir rüberkommt, so war das auf garkeinen fall gemeint


 
Dir sei verziehen. 
Ich hab die Möglichkeit ein Paar Transpulsar 45 billig zu erstehen von einem Verwandten. Irgendwie kann ich schlecht einschätzen wie viel die noch Wert sind oder ob ich mir die überhaupt hole. Die waren wohl 2006 auch noch mal bei Magnat für einen kompletten Checkup.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt nicht einfach so behaupten .


Bin 18 und du? 


@ Dfence, für meinen genannten Raum. Hörner oder die Transmission Line. Was würdest du bevorzugen?


----------



## HAWX (16. September 2011)

@Evo NFS ist jünger als du


----------



## evosociety (16. September 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> @Evo NFS ist jünger als du


 
Irgendwas hab ich falsch gemacht.


----------



## danomat (16. September 2011)

Kommt halt auf den Betrachter an. Jemand mit ner 200€ kompaktanlage is solang zufrieden, wie er noch keine bessere gehört hat. Und selbst dann isses noch weit nicht gesagt, dass er mit ner 5000€ Box zufriedener ist. 

Mein bekannter hat manger biegewellen ls für 4000€ und ich würd die niemals bei mir im wz aufstellen.


----------



## b0s (16. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Yamaha RX-V440 RDS 6.1 AVR.


Hm, schickes Teil und Power hat er auch und gut passen würde auch zu meinem RX-497  aber letzendlich hat er doch sehr viel Kram den ich nicht brauche und die mir nur zum haben auch nicht so viel Geld wert wärn.... Ich werd mich besser weiter nach nem gebrauchten Stereoverstärker um 70-100 Euro umgucken.
Aber danke für die Info, hätt ja was für mich sein können


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> @Evo NFS ist jünger als du


 
Aber nur nen paar Monate . Ab Januar darf ich auch regular nen rotes Bändchen auf Messen bekommen .


----------



## HAWX (16. September 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur nen paar Monate . Ab Januar darf ich auch regular nen rotes Bändchen auf Messen bekommen .



Auf welchen Messen treibst du dich denn rum?
Naja bis zur nächsten GC bin ich auch 18

BTW: Seit wann interessierst du dich eigentlich für den Hifi-Bereich? Bzw. wie bist du drauf gekommen? Hat dich dein Vater infiziert oder dergleichen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. September 2011)

So Leute, die Essence One von Asus ist bei bei Asus und geizhals gelistet 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Multimedia

Asus Xonar Essence One, USB 2.0 (90-YAB630B-UAY0MZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

380 €...


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Auf welchen Messen treibst du dich denn rum?


Gamescom . Was denkst du denn schonwieder... (ich hätts ja auch eindeutiger schreiben können )



> BTW: Seit wann interessierst du dich eigentlich für den Hifi-Bereich? Bzw. wie bist du drauf gekommen? Hat dich dein Vater infiziert oder dergleichen?


 
Hmmm, da war ich 10 oder 11 als mein Vater und ich vor der Anlage meiner Eltern saßen und zusammen Musik gehört haben (klingt jetzt Strange, ja ). Da kam dann bald eine "Spende" meiner Eltern (ältere Lautsprecher mit Visatonbestückung, mal selbergebaut) und ein Kenwood KR-950b zu mir . Dann gings los .


----------



## HAWX (16. September 2011)

Irgendwie hatte ich mir sowas schon gedacht
Ach naja zusammen Musik hören ist doch nicht strange...

Edit: Hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag was man sich noch an Alben zu Gemüte führen kann?
Ich brauch mal wieder was


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (16. September 2011)

Seid ihr alle noch Jung... Da gehöre ich ja mit meinem Alter von 28 und 12 Jahren (Car) HiFi-Hobby wohl schon zum alten Eisen


----------



## Gast12348 (16. September 2011)

Ich leg nochmal 4 jahre drauf  

Und ja mit 11 hats hobby angefangen, da hab ich nen Grundig RTV bekommen 1020 bekommen, paar eigenbau Isophone Prominent mitsammt bauanleitung und prospekten, und von meinem Onkel nen 30er Bassteller  

Naja eigentlich noch früher, hab mein Dad mit 8 jahren schon "geholfen" ne Anlage ins Auto zu bauen.


----------



## Madz (16. September 2011)

> Hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag was man sich noch an Alben zu Gemüte führen kann?


Welche Musikrichtung? In meine Laufwerk liegt gerade "Morcheeba - Deep Dive" (Trip-Hop) habe ich zusammen mit "The Shins - wincing the night away" für 6,50€ inkl im Luxx gekauft. 


Was Sound angeht, bin ich ca. 15 Jahre dabei, wenn ich ab dem Kauf meiner ersten eigenen In ears rechne. Die Steigerung war über die Jahre aber sehr langsam, als junger Mensch hat man nun einmal nicht soviel Bares.


----------



## HAWX (16. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Welche Musikrichtung?


 
Also ich hör alles außer Rap/Electro und Schlager


----------



## Madz (16. September 2011)

Dann guck doch mal nach den beiden eben genannten Alben.


----------



## HAWX (16. September 2011)

Also The Shins ist mir ne Spur zu krass aber Morcheeba find ich gar nicht schlecht, da hör ich mir mal mehr von an


----------



## iceman650 (16. September 2011)

Für alle Freunde von Zaz: Gleich um 23 Uhr auf EinsPlus Zaz Live vom NewPop-Festival.
Have Fun 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (17. September 2011)

Ich glaub ich werd langsam einfach zu alt für das Forum, wieso erfinden die Kids immer wieder neue bezeichnungen, 2.1, 4,1, usw usw usw 

Zwei mal 2.1 ergibts 4.1 

Irgendwann mach ich selbst mal nen Sound forum, und jeder der dort schreiben will muss erstmal beweisen das er Grundbegriffe drauf hat 

Ich weis ich reg mich warscheinlich nur wegen nix und wieder nix auf.


----------



## danomat (17. September 2011)

Was stimmt mit 2.1 nicht?  Gut. Die meisten 2.1 sind wohl nur 1,5.0,05 aber ansonsten hat's doch seine richtigkeit


----------



## Scheolin (17. September 2011)

1,5.0,05

eineinhalb Speaker mit fünf hundertsteln Subwoofer?

war ja zum glück nicht ernstgemeint

Ich denke das Problem ist das viele sich garnicht richtig damit beschäftigen und 2.1 mit Stereo gleichsetzten, 5.1 is besser als 2.0 usw.

5min Wikiartikel lesen tut echt niemandem weh und dann weiß man wenigstens wofür diese lustigen Zählchen stehen


----------



## danomat (17. September 2011)

Damit mein ich ein grottiges pc System LoL


----------



## HAWX (17. September 2011)

danomat schrieb:
			
		

> Damit mein ich ein grottiges pc System LoL



Den Witz versteh ich nicht


----------



## Caspar (17. September 2011)

Ich schon, ganz witzig. ^^ 

2.1 klingt halt nach mehr (3) und ists ja auch - man hat noch nen Subwoofer. Das dafür die eigentlichen Schmuckstücke (2) leiden fällt bei den Angaben kaum auf. Man kann schließlich auch kaum vergleichen. Selbst wenn man sich ne Stereoanlage für wenig Geld kauft klingt die wie nen 2.1 Subsat System - der "Subwoofer" ist genauso übertrieben fett und die Kisten sind obenrum plärrig. ^^


----------



## nyso (17. September 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn von denen: Heco Celan 800 Black Edition 3-Wege Standlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder könnt ihr mir andere empfehlen die etwa 40m² akustisch ungünstigen Raum mit wenig Platz nach hinten möglichst gut beschallen können?

Wie sind die hier denn so? Klipsch F 3 Bass-Reflex Stand-Lautsprecher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## evosociety (17. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von denen: Heco Celan 800 Black Edition 3-Wege Standlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Oder könnt ihr mir andere empfehlen die etwa 40m² akustisch ungünstigen Raum mit wenig Platz nach hinten möglichst gut beschallen können?
> 
> Wie sind die hier denn so? Klipsch F 3 Bass-Reflex Stand-Lautsprecher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
Die Hecos Celan hab ich schon mal gehört, ich empfand sie als sehr warm, teilweise schwammig mit einem leichten Defizit im hoch Ton Bereich (Aber ich jammer immer auf hohem Niveau, das kann sein das du das ganz anders empfindest)

Ansonsten denke ich mir sollten die in der Lage sein 40m² bis zu einem gewissen Pegel angenehm zu beschallen.


----------



## L.B. (17. September 2011)

Mein Vater hat die Celan 900 an einem Denon PMA-700 und der Klang hört sich für mich schon sehr gut an, wobei der Verstärker das Potential der Boxen nicht ganz ausnutzt, was vor allem im Tieftonbereich auffällt. Testweise hatten wir mal meinen Digitalverstärker angeschlossen, mit dem die Boxen im Hochtonbereich wesentlich brillianter und im Tieftonbereich kräftiger geklungen haben. Der Pegel ist ebenfalls hoch und einen 40m² Raum solltest du problemlos beschallen können.


----------



## nyso (17. September 2011)

Und wie sind die verlinkten Klipsch im Vergleich dazu?

Was könnt ihr mir noch empfehlen, Preisbereich bis 500-600€, mit schön starkem Bass. 

Verstärker ist aktuell der Denon AVR 1911, evtl. bald der 1912, da der 1911 von Amazon nicht mehr direkt lieferbar ist, meiner aber defekt ist und ausgetauscht werden muss


Edit: So, Wohnzimmer umgeräumt. Jetzt stehen die Boxen auf dem Boden und ich hab ein ziemlich perfektes Stereodreieck

Jetzt klingen die bisher so schwachen Magnat gleich deutlich besser, bin grad sehr begeistert

Das ich da nicht vorher schon draufgekommen bin


----------



## Major Blackbird (18. September 2011)

Ist es eigentlich möglich, dass man bei einem Set mit 2 Säulen, 2 Regallautsprechern und einem Center die Säulen hinten aufstellt? Das wäre platztechnisch bei mir ein großer Vorteil, da die regallboxen dann neben den Monitoren auf dem Tisch Platz hätten.

MFG, Major_Blackbird


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

Säulenlausprecher sind generell nicht zu empfehlen, da sie baurtbedingt keinen wirklichen Tiefton wiedergeben können. Wenn du bei dem System mal den Subwoofer ganz ausschaltest und Musik hörst, weisst du wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Säulenlausprecher sind generell nicht zu empfehlen, da sie baurtbedingt keinen wirklichen Tiefton wiedergeben können. Wenn du bei dem System mal den Subwoofer ganz ausschaltest und Musik hörst, weisst du wovon ich spreche.


 
Du must noch vieeeeeel lernen  

Das was du schreibst stimmt absolut garnicht. Es gibt auch Säulenlautsprecher die haben ein Tiefbass da würdest blass werden. 
Ein bsp Visaton Vox die sind zwar nur knapp 23.5cm breit, beherbergen aber ein 250mm Tieftöner können bis runter auf 28hz spielen.  
Auch Canton hat ähnliche Designs. Da sind die Bässe nämlich seitlich verbaut, ich hab auch noch 200mm Bässe die haben ne Tiefe von grade einmal 120mm, ( Neodym Magnet innenliegend ) damit kann man extrem schlanke boxen bauen


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

@dfence

Also ich gehe jetzt von den Teufel Säulen aus, welche ich bisher gehört habe


----------



## Pokerclock (18. September 2011)

Bei Canton werden 12"er im Spitzenmodell der Karat-Serie verbaut . Der LS ist gerade mal 20cm breit, aber tief fast ein halber Meter.


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, bei Säulen dachte ich eher an die Zahnstocher von Teufel.


----------



## Major Blackbird (18. September 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt an die vom Heco Victa gedacht (die 500er), oder evtl. auch an die da, obwohl die schon ziemlich billig sind. Akai 5-teiliges Heimkino-Lautsprecher Surround Set 850W: Amazon.de: Elektronik-Star


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

Also ich bezweifle sehr stark, daß die Aki auch nur in der Nähe von "gut" unterwegs sind. Rechne mal nach wieviel Nach bzug aller Kosten, steuern etc für einen Lautsprecher übrig bleibt! Da *kann* doch garnicht gut sein.


----------



## Major Blackbird (18. September 2011)

Jetzt aber mal zurück zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage: Ist es möglich, die Säulen auch hinten aufstellen? Für den Bass dürfte das ja kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

Ja könnte man, aber da die Säulen einzeln vermutlich besser klingen, als die kleineren Rücklautsprecher, beraubst du dich an eine der wichtigsten Stelle des Systems der Qualität.


----------



## Caspar (18. September 2011)

Es gibt auch "Miniwoofer": Sweet Sixteen


----------



## CineRaptor (18. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von denen: Heco Celan 800 Black Edition 3-Wege Standlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Oder könnt ihr mir andere empfehlen die etwa 40m² akustisch ungünstigen Raum mit wenig Platz nach hinten möglichst gut beschallen können?
> 
> Wie sind die hier denn so? Klipsch F 3 Bass-Reflex Stand-Lautsprecher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
Mit wenig Platz nach hinten soll bestimmt heißen, dass die LS relativ nah mit dem Rücken an der Wand stehen, oder? In dem Fall sind die Hecos, bzw. überhaupt LS mit Bassreflexöffnung nach hinten garnicht zu empfehlen, denn die brauchen Platz nach hinten. Zu den Klipsch kann ich leider nichts sagen.


Gruß
Olli


----------



## CineRaptor (18. September 2011)

Major Blackbird schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal zurück zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage: Ist es möglich, die Säulen auch hinten aufstellen? Für den Bass dürfte das ja kein Problem sein, oder?


 
Wie weit würden die Säulen denn vom Hörplatz weg stehen? Denn wenn diese zu nah stehen und dann noch quasi auf Ohrhöhe, geht der ganze hintere Surroundeffekt verloren.


Gruß
Olli


----------



## turbosnake (18. September 2011)

Ist kein Problem 10cm Platz nach hinten reichen aus.
Quelle: Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories


----------



## Caspar (18. September 2011)

Möp da hast du nicht ganz richtig gelesen. Es ist egal ob der BR Kanal vorn oder hinten ist - was wirklich sehr interessant ist, denn ich hatte dieses Ergebnis icht erwartet.

Allerdings wird betont, dass die gesamte Basswiedergabe durch den Wandabstand deutlich beeinflusst wird und beispielsweise Hoch und Mitteltöner eine Absenkung erhalten mussten um eine ausgewogene Wiedergabe zu erzeugen.


----------



## evosociety (18. September 2011)

Hab mal wieder was aus Daddy's Hi-Fi Sammlung aus dem Keller geholt 
Einen Mission Cyrus I "One", der schafft es ja sogar noch Boxen mit 3 Stelligen Watt Anforderungen an 8 Ohm angenehm zum schwingen zu bringen. 

Verkaufen, verstauben lassen oder vielleicht mal statt dem PMA 510 einsetzen? Den zweiten in Originalverpackung halt ich mal als Investition.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. September 2011)

Wenn ich meine kleineren mb quart 280 Lautsprecher an meinem PC etwas aufdrehe, höre ich ein deutliches Rauschen...

Was kann ich dagegen machen ?


----------



## evosociety (19. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine kleineren mb quart 280 Lautsprecher an meinem PC etwas aufdrehe, höre ich ein deutliches Rauschen...
> 
> Was kann ich dagegen machen ?



Alle Komponenten erst mal überprüfen.
Andere Kabel, anderer D/A Wandler... und so weiter.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2011)

CineRaptor schrieb:


> Deswegen mein Rat, schaut euch erstmal euren Raum an, was man dort  optimieren kann, bevor man Geld in teure Lautsprecher investiert,  manchmal reichen schon ein paar dicke Vorhänge und ein dicker Teppich um  es besser klingen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Olli


 
Ich wollte mich nochmal ausdrücklich für deinen Post bedanken. Er hat mich auf die Idee gebracht mein Wohnzimmer umzubauen, und nun klingen die Magnat deutlich besser. Immer noch nicht das was ich gerne hätte, aber immerhin eine Steigerung


----------



## evosociety (19. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich nochmal ausdrücklich für deinen Post bedanken. Er hat mich auf die Idee gebracht mein Wohnzimmer umzubauen, und nun klingen die Magnat deutlich besser. Immer noch nicht das was ich gerne hätte, aber immerhin eine Steigerung


 
Raumakustik ist kein Geheimnis, nicht umsonst gibt es dafür Fachleute.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2011)

Mag sein, ich hatte es bis dato aber kaum bedacht^^


----------



## Caspar (19. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine kleineren mb quart 280 Lautsprecher an meinem PC etwas aufdrehe, höre ich ein deutliches Rauschen...
> 
> Was kann ich dagegen machen ?



Möglicherweise ist das "Massebrummen", schließe das System testweise mal an einen anderen Stromkreis in deiner Wohnung an.


----------



## CineRaptor (19. September 2011)

CineRaptor schrieb:


> Deswegen mein Rat, schaut euch erstmal euren Raum an, was man dort  optimieren kann, bevor man Geld in teure Lautsprecher investiert,  manchmal reichen schon ein paar dicke Vorhänge und ein dicker Teppich um  es besser klingen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Olli


 


nyso schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich nochmal ausdrücklich für deinen Post  bedanken. Er hat mich auf die Idee gebracht mein Wohnzimmer umzubauen,  und nun klingen die Magnat deutlich besser. Immer noch nicht das was ich  gerne hätte, aber immerhin eine Steigerung



Gern geschehen, dafür ist so ein Forum ja da.
Was hast Du denn gemacht, wenn ich mal so fragen darf? 


Gruß
Olli


----------



## nyso (19. September 2011)

Die Boxen umgestellt. Vorher standen sie sehr ungünstig an der rechten Wand, auf Holzschränken und mit wenig Raum nach hinten.
Jetzt stehen sie an der anderen Wand, und bilden ein sehr gutes Stereodreieck, mit massig Luft nach hinten

Was mir aber auffällt ist, das der Boden jetzt mit vibriert
Vorher konnte ich so laut machen wie ich wollte, da hat nix vibriert, und jetzt vibriert es. Hab bissl bammel das meine Nachbarn die Vibrationen mitbekommen


----------



## CineRaptor (19. September 2011)

Sind die LS nicht entkoppelt zB mit Spikes ö.Ä.?


----------



## nyso (19. September 2011)

Gumminoppen.


----------



## HAWX (19. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Die Boxen umgestellt. Vorher standen sie sehr ungünstig an der rechten Wand, auf Holzschränken und mit wenig Raum nach hinten.
> Jetzt stehen sie an der anderen Wand, und bilden ein sehr gutes Stereodreieck, mit massig Luft nach hinten
> 
> Was mir aber auffällt ist, das der Boden jetzt mit vibriert
> Vorher konnte ich so laut machen wie ich wollte, da hat nix vibriert, und jetzt vibriert es. Hab bissl bammel das meine Nachbarn die Vibrationen mitbekommen



Frag deine Nachbarn doch einfach ob sie das merken/hören, falls du es nicht weg bekommst auf die Schnelle


----------



## CineRaptor (20. September 2011)

Was für Gumminoppen? Kann ich mir jetzt so einiges drunter vorstellen, aber wie sehen die genau aus, Maße? Material? Sind die extra für Lautsprecher? 

Vieleicht kannste auch mal ne Skizze von dem Raum machen und wie die wichtigsten Dinge stehen?!


Gruß
Olli


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

CineRaptor schrieb:


> Sind die LS nicht entkoppelt zB mit Spikes ö.Ä.?


 Spike entkoppeln nicht, sondern bewirken genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## CineRaptor (20. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Spike entkoppeln nicht, sondern bewirken genau das Gegenteil.


 
Wo hast du das denn her? Es kommt drauf an wie rum die Spikes am LS bzw am Boden sind.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. September 2011)

Spitze nach unten = ankoppeln; Spitze nach oben = abkoppeln

warum weshalb wieso hab ich hier irgendwo schonmal ausführlich erklärt, vielleicht ist das ja mit der SuFu noch zu finden 

@PEG: Glückwunsch zum Technics! Hast du den neu gekauft oder ist das ein gebrauchter? Neu sind die ja mittlerweile leider unverschämt teuer. Aber immerhin ein Plattenspieler der dich wahrscheinlich bis an dein Lebensende begleiten wird. Schon eine Idee welcher Tonabnehmer da dran soll?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (20. September 2011)

Interessant, das mit den Spikes.
Wieso will man was ankoppeln?


----------



## danomat (20. September 2011)

Kommt auch auf den Boden an. Spikes , egal wie rum, auf diehlen Boden oder halt auf Granit. Aber ne Erklärung dazu muss ich mir jetzt auch mal suchen


----------



## querinkin (20. September 2011)

Dachte immer um Etwas zu Entkoppeln müssten Absorber verwendet werden, welche die Schwingungen "vernichten". 
Worin der Unterschied besteht ob die Spikes mit der Spitze nach oben oder nach unten stehen ist mir schleierhaft. Die Spikes sind in beiden Fällen die Gleichen und das Gewicht verteilt sich ebenfalls auf die gleiche kleine Auflagefläche. Somit müssten doch Beide ankoppeln. Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
Wobei der klangliche Einfluss von Spikes oder Absorbern für mich fraglich ist, da ich bei meinen Boxen auch bei extrem hoher Lautstärke keine Schwingungen am Boxengehäuse fühle. Vielleicht hat sich jemand schon ausführlicher mit dem Thema beschäftigt und kann mir das Ganze verständlich erklären. Im Netz findet man ja relativ unterschiedliche Aussagen dazu.


----------



## sipsap (21. September 2011)

ich kann es erklären, habe aber grade keine lust  morgen kann ich was schreiben

edith: oder ich poste einfach den link den AFI schon mal dazu gepostet hat

http://www.av-magazin.de/Daempfung_und_Entkopplung.91.0.html


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. September 2011)

Grad durchgelesen. Danke fürs raussuchen vom Link Sipsap.
Sehr interessantes Thema.


----------



## PEG96 (21. September 2011)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe ihn für knapp unter 600€ bekommen, neu. 
Vom Xpression III haben mich die vielen Berichte über das Motorbrummen abgeschreckt, welches auch noch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis bestätigt wurde. 
Zum Tonabnehmer: Im Momment benutze ich ein AT95, welches fast sogut klingt, wie ein Ortofon OMB 20, für später ist wahrscheinlich ein 2m Blue oder ein Pendant aus der VinylMasterserie vorgesehen, da werde ich nochmal zu einem Techniktag bei PhonoPhono gehen. 

MfG PEG


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. September 2011)

Wo liegt eigentlich der essentielle Unterschied zwischen dem Beyerdinamic DT 770 und dem DT 880?
Gibt es da etwas, was die 50,- mehr legitimiert?


----------



## sinthor4s (21. September 2011)

Der DT770 st geschlossen und der DT880 offen.
Kommt auf deine Anforderungen ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt.
Geschlossene KH isolieren sich akustisch von der Außenwelt, während
offene KH "luftiger" klingen.

Wikipedia-Link (Abschnitt: Form der äußeren Abdeckung): Kopfhörer


----------



## Pravasi (21. September 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Der DT770 st geschlossen und der DT880 offen.
> Kommt auf deine Anforderungen ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt.
> Geschlossene KH isolieren sich akustisch von der Außenwelt, während
> offene KH "luftiger" klingen.
> ...


 Das ist der Unterschied zwischen 990 und 770.
Der 880 ist offen und hat einen ganz anderen Aufbau als die anderen beiden.
Er ist auflösender,räumlicher und spielt "audiophiler".
Hat allerdings auch weniger Bass,was trotzdem nicht heisst wenig.
Die 50 Euro mehr,sehe ich als absolut gerechtfertigt.


----------



## sinthor4s (21. September 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen 990 und 770.
> Der 880 ist offen und hat einen ganz anderen Aufbau als die anderen beiden.
> Er ist auflösender,räumlicher und spielt "audiophiler".
> Hat allerdings auch weniger Bass,was trotzdem nicht heisst wenig.
> Die 50 Euro mehr,sehe ich als absolut gerechtfertigt.


 
Hmm ich fand DT880 nun nicht so großartig besonders anders (audiophil) beim Probehören, und
ich habe mir auch nicht die technischen Daten zu Gemüte geführt.
Gut das mich berichtigst


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. September 2011)

Oh danke, dann werde ich mir das DT 770 mal näher ansehen/hören 

Dann ist ja auch noch genügend Geld für eine Soundkarte drin.


----------



## turbosnake (21. September 2011)

Da in mein Thread keine reinschaut hier das ganze noch mal als Zitat:





turbo94740 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ich tendiere doch eher zu (aktiven) "Regal" Lautsprechern. Ich weiß nur nicht welche bzw. wie groß der Unterschied dazwischen ist:
> 1. Adam A5X, ist mir lieber als die ganz kleine A3X, Vorteil ist das man die beiden verbinden kann, damit soll man sie besser einstellen können.
> 2.Nubert NuPro A20 Nachteil: Kann nicht beide an einem Einstellen.
> ...


----------



## Bier (22. September 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Ich hätte da mal die ein oder andere Frage:
Und zwar hab ich mir zum Anfang des Jahres 2 Cantoon GLE 490 und im Mai einen Yamaha RX-V 767 gegönnt. Der eigentliche Plan war, nach und nach auf 5.1 aufzurüsten.
Da ich aber immer weniger Zocke und immer mehr Musik höre, hab ich mir gedacht, dass es sinnvoller ist bei Stereo zu bleiben, die GLE 490 irgendwann nächstes Jahr wenn Geld über ist zu verkaufen und mir zwei wirklich ordentliche Lautsprecher zu kaufen.
Sollte ich den AVR verkaufen und mir einen Stereo AMP holen (weil wenn ja, dann sollte ich das wegen dem Wertverlust so schnell wie möglich machen)?
Und welche Standlautsprecher für 1500-2000€ (Straßenpreis) wären eine Hörprobe wert?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## nyso (22. September 2011)

Ich brauche jetzt eine Soka mit SPDIF Out, Dolby und diesen ganzen Kram, KHV und wählbare Ausgänge. So das ich den KH immer angeschlossen lassen kann, und zwischen KH und Boxen wählen kann. Kommt da die Xonar ST in Frage?


----------



## Madz (22. September 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Oh danke, dann werde ich mir das DT 770 mal näher ansehen/hören
> 
> Dann ist ja auch noch genügend Geld für eine Soundkarte drin.



Hör dir aber unbedingt auch andere Modelle an!

P.S. Seit wann heisst es bitteschön *das* Kopfhörer?


----------



## nyso (23. September 2011)

Welche Soka ist eig. besser, die Essence ST oder die Xonar Xense?

KHV haben sie beide, SPDIF auch.
Die ST kostet bei Amazon aktuell 150€, die Xense 200, hat aber einen 130€ KH dabei.


----------



## david430 (23. September 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen!
> Ich hätte da mal die ein oder andere Frage:
> Und zwar hab ich mir zum Anfang des Jahres 2 Cantoon GLE 490 und im Mai einen Yamaha RX-V 767 gegönnt. Der eigentliche Plan war, nach und nach auf 5.1 aufzurüsten.
> Da ich aber immer weniger Zocke und immer mehr Musik höre, hab ich mir gedacht, dass es sinnvoller ist bei Stereo zu bleiben, die GLE 490 irgendwann nächstes Jahr wenn Geld über ist zu verkaufen und mir zwei* wirklich ordentliche *Lautsprecher zu kaufen.
> ...



na dann feierabend.  99% der weltbevölkerung kennt solch einen guten sound sicher nicht mal. das mit dem aufstocken auf 5.1. ist doch keine so schlechte idee. habe mir vor kurzem mal nen film in dts gegönnt mit meinen magnat quantum 557 (sind mit den cantons vergleichbar), also das ist schon ne wucht.^^ 

aber wenn einen stereoverstärker, dann röhrenverstärker.  das ist schon fast ein schönes möbelstück


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Hör dir aber unbedingt auch andere Modelle an!
> 
> P.S. Seit wann heisst es bitteschön das Kopfhörer?



Hatte ich vor, wollte mich dieses Wochenende mal in einen HiFi-Laden bewegen.

Btw: das Kopfhörer-Modell


----------



## Scheolin (23. September 2011)

@david430

Bitte was?

er fragt nach Stereo Lautsprechern für 1500-2000€ und du willst ihm entweder n Surround System oder n Röhrenamp aufschwatzen?

Von Röhrenamps wird ich sowieso Abstand nehmen...der angebliche "Warme Klang" is afaik nix anderes als Soundverbiegung, aber ich glaub dfence hat sich dazu schonmal ausgelassen.

Ich würd eher n gebrauchten Stereo Amp empfehlen, n alten Kennwood oder so....die neuen mit dem Digitalzeug sind mir zu umständlich. Wobei du auch den Reciever weiterbenutzen kannst, ich sag die Lautsprecher machen den Klang, nicht die Quelle(Vinyl Ausgenommen) oder der Verstärker. Womit wird denn zugespielt wenn man fragen darf?

Bezüglich der Lautsprecher kann dir bestimmt noch jemand weiterhelfen, ich kenn  mich nur mit Selbstbau aus (wäre das denn ne option?)


----------



## Gast12348 (23. September 2011)

Bei nem Röhrenamp sollte man die Passenden Lautsprecher haben, und die Passende Musik hören. Lautsprecher am besten mit hohen Wirkungsgrad weil nen Röhrenamp meist nicht so viel Power bereit stellt, oder gleich verflucht teuer wird wenn er mehr Power haben soll, weil dann dementsprechend viel röhren verbaut sein müssen ( und bedenke, RöhrenAmps Class A verbrauchen erstens nen haufen strom, zum zweitens brauchen sie Wartung, wenn bei nem 2*100W RöhrenAmp die Röhren erstmal verheizt sind, kannst einiges an Geld investieren für neue Röhren, und ggf für den Austausch wenn man es nicht selbst hinbekommt oder sich zutraut)

Und dann kommts eben auf die Musik drauf an, Röhren verzerren Harmonisch, bei Rock, Jazz oder Blues kann das ganz angenehm sein, aber anderen Musikrichtungen wie Elektronische Musik kann das nervend sein. Man sollte hier genau wissen auf was man sich einlässt und unbedingt vorher mal nen RöhrenAmp sich angehört haben. 

Was z.b unsinnig wäre Lautsprecher zu kaufen mit feinen Emit bzw Bändchen Hochtöner die kristallklar und seidenweich spielen um sie mit nem Röhrenamp zu befeuern der wiederum im hochton bereich nicht ganz so präzise spielt.


----------



## Bier (23. September 2011)

Also Selbstbau und 5.1 kommt nicht in Frage. Ein Röhren AMP auch nicht. Ich denke ich werde den AVR einfach behalten.
Welche Lautsprecher kann man sich denn mal anhören?


----------



## hydro (23. September 2011)

> is afaik nix anderes als Soundverbiegung


Wem das nicht gefällt sollte Abstand von HiFi-Boxen nehmen. 

Wozu 2*100W? Was ja für einen Röhrenverstärker unter 1000€ nahezu utopisch ist. 2*35 bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 89dB reicht doch für gediegenes Musikhören vollkommen aus.

Naja ich hatte bis jetz die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Abstimmung der Boxen eigentlich immer sehr ähnlich ist. Die teuren LS haben meistens nur bessere Details, bessere Verarbeitung, edlere Optik, natürlicheres Klangbild haben.
Vllt wäre die Karat 770/790 DC was für dich.


----------



## Bier (23. September 2011)

Die Karat 795 DC (1180€) haben es mir irgendwie angetan
Weiß jemand wo man die Probehören kann?  Alternativ Die Canton Vento 890 DC (1558€). Sehen auch sehr schick aus. 
Mich würd intreressieren, ob sich der Aufpreis zu den Ventos lohnt.


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2011)

Welcher Händler in der Gegend die entsprechenden Lautsprecher zum Probehören zur Verfügung stellt und auch verkauft lässt sich sehr oft einfach auf der Herstellerseite einsehen (beispielsweise durch Suche per PLZ).


----------



## Bier (23. September 2011)

Danke. Hab einige Händler gefunden   Ich werde da mal die Tage durchklingel, um zu fragen ob die die 795er haben. Kaufen kann ich eh erst nächstes Jahr


----------



## Scheolin (23. September 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Wem das nicht gefällt sollte Abstand von HiFi-Boxen nehmen.


 

meinst du "warmen klang" wie der halt von Röhren produziert wird oder allgemein klangverbiegung?


----------



## Madz (23. September 2011)

@nfsgame

Kannst du dich evtl. dafür stark machen, daß du einen quer durch alle Preisklasse gehenden, großen Vergleichstest Hifi Kopfhörer/MIkro Kombis, gegen gleich teure Headsets, in der Printausgabe schreiben darfst?


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-ihr-euch-fuer-die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe.html


----------



## Madz (23. September 2011)

Habe ich ja schon geschrieben.  Aber direkt vom Schreiberling stößt der Vorschlag evtl. auf etwas mehr Gegenliebe.


----------



## HAWX (23. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich ja schon geschrieben.  Aber direkt vom Schreiberling stößt der Vorschlag evtl. auf etwas mehr Gegenliebe.



Dann kannst du ja für jeden KH/HS Beratungsthread gleich einen Link zur Nachbestellung des Hefts copy&paste bereit halten


----------



## Pokerclock (24. September 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Die Karat 795 DC (1180€) haben es mir irgendwie angetan
> Weiß jemand wo man die Probehören kann?  Alternativ Die Canton Vento 890 DC (1558€). Sehen auch sehr schick aus.
> Mich würd intreressieren, ob sich der Aufpreis zu den Ventos lohnt.



Hmm. Das beste Angebot, was ich zuletzt gesehen habe war bei der Expert-Kette. Die hatten die Karat 795 für 1110 € im Angebot. Der Unterschied zur Vento-Serie macht insbesondere das Gehäuse aus. Die Ventos kommen mit Hochglanzlack daher.

Die Karat solltest du nur nehmen, wenn du auch einen großen Raum ( > 30m²) und viel Hörabstand hast (> 4 Meter) und die LS frei stellen kannst, möglichst weit weg von der Wand (> 1 Meter), ansonsten bekommst du massive Probleme mit dem Bass. Das Experimentieren lohnt sich aber auf Grund des Bauprinzips.

Die Ventos gehen auch in kleineren Räumen, kommen aber im Punkt Basstiefe und Pegel nicht den Karat 795 hinterher. Du brauchst außerdem für die Karat einen stabilen Amp (< 3 Ohm), sonst haut die Schutzschaltung sehr früh rein.


----------



## b0s (24. September 2011)

Mal ne blasphemische Frage : Was für Nachteile birgt es so in sich, wenn man das Stereodreick hinter sich hat statt vor sich? Und wie gravierend sind sie?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. September 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Mal ne blasphemische Frage : Was für Nachteile birgt es so in sich, wenn man das Stereodreick hinter sich hat statt vor sich? Und wie gravierend sind sie?


 
Stellst du dich auch auf einem Konzert mit dem Rücken zur Bühne?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (24. September 2011)

Hab die Boxen auch im Rücken wenn ich am PC sitz.
Kann mir Vorstellen das der Aufbau der Ohrmuschel eine Klangquelle von vorn bevorzugt.


----------



## danomat (24. September 2011)

Hol nen bekannten. Verbind die Augen und lass ihn die Boxen verdrehen. Dann merkst du es oder auch nicht


----------



## Bier (24. September 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hmm. Das beste Angebot, was ich zuletzt gesehen habe war bei der Expert-Kette. Die hatten die Karat 795 für 1110 € im Angebot. Der Unterschied zur Vento-Serie macht insbesondere das Gehäuse aus. Die Ventos kommen mit Hochglanzlack daher.
> 
> Die Karat solltest du nur nehmen, wenn du auch einen großen Raum ( > 30m²) und viel Hörabstand hast (> 4 Meter) und die LS frei stellen kannst, möglichst weit weg von der Wand (> 1 Meter), ansonsten bekommst du massive Probleme mit dem Bass. Das Experimentieren lohnt sich aber auf Grund des Bauprinzips.
> 
> Die Ventos gehen auch in kleineren Räumen, kommen aber im Punkt Basstiefe und Pegel nicht den Karat 795 hinterher. Du brauchst außerdem für die Karat einen stabilen Amp (< 3 Ohm), sonst haut die Schutzschaltung sehr früh rein.



Mein Zimmer ist etwas größer als 20m². Der Hörabstand von 4 Meter sollte machbar sein und 1 Meter abstand nach Hinten auch, aber zu den Seiten Maximal 50 cm.
Als Verstärker würd ein Yamaha RXV-767 herhalten. Laut Beschreibung bis 2 Ohm Stabil am Frontanschluss.


----------



## turbosnake (24. September 2011)

Mal aus Intresse: Kann man an einen Stereoverstärker 2 verschiedene Quellen anschließen? Also Zb PC und etwas anderes.


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2011)

Du kannst natürlich zwei Quellen oder auch mehr anschließen. Nur am Phono-In darf nichts mit normalem Line-Pegel ankommen .


----------



## Bier (24. September 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich zwei Quellen oder auch mehr anschließen. Nur am Phono-In darf nichts mit normalem Line-Pegel ankommen .


 Wieso eigentlich? Und was wären die Folgen?


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2011)

Also meiner erlaubt z.B. 6 Quellen(eine davon Phono).
Wäre ja auch Sinnlos wenn man nur CD, oder Kassette, oder Radio, oder Fernseher... anschließen könnte.

@Bier: Das Phono Signal ist verdammt schwach(MC noch schlimmer als MM). Wenn du da jetzt z.B. einen CD-Player anschließt würde dir der Ausgangspegel wahrscheinlich entweder die Elektronik im Phono-Preamp oder die Lautsprecher zerstören, sicher aber das Trommelfell.


----------



## Scheolin (24. September 2011)

vollkommene übersteuerung der vorstufen, selbiges bei der endstufe, dann clipping und zack is der HT oder gleich der ganz LS im eimer

@herbboy: warum soll das trommelfell dran glauben?^^

wenn die endstufe clippt weil die vorstufe n geclipptes signal gibt, dabei aber nicht voll aufgedreht ist killts den HT, aber nicht das gehör ;D


----------



## HAWX (24. September 2011)

Konnte von euch schonmal jemand den Beyerdynamic DT-440 hören?
Der liegt hier gerade bei mir rum und ich muss feststellen, dass die ESI's mich einfach zu stark verwöhnt haben


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2011)

Scheolin schrieb:


> @herbboy: warum soll das trommelfell dran glauben?^^
> 
> wenn die endstufe clippt weil die vorstufe n geclipptes signal gibt, dabei aber nicht voll aufgedreht ist killts den HT, aber nicht das gehör ;D


Ich denke mal du meinst mich, Herb ist hier nämlich weit und breit nicht zu sehen.

Also wenn ich denke was mein CD-Wechsler regulär schon mehr raus haut, bei gleicher Einstellung am Verstärker, gegenüber dem PC mit Xonar(wenn die auf 100% läuft) möchte ich meinen Verstärker am Clipping-Limit des Eingangs auch auf "9 Uhr" nicht erleben.


----------



## Scheolin (24. September 2011)

*wall* wie komm ich jetzt auf herbboy?

aber ok, das liegt halt immer an der verstärker/boxen kombi.....bei ner camco vortex 6(4kW Peak pro channel) und entsprechenden böxchen möchte ich auch 7uhr nicht hören


----------



## L.B. (24. September 2011)

Gut zu wissen. Jetzt weiß ich, was ich auf keinen Fall ausprobieren sollte. 
Zur gleichen Problemtaik fällt mir aber noch eine Frage ein, und zwar habe ich an einem Denon Verstärker die Eingänge folgendermaßen belegt:
CD: => CD Player
Tuner: => Blu Ray Player
Aux: => analoger Kopfhörerausgang des Fernsehers

Kann es irgendwelche Probleme geben, wenn man an die Eingänge nicht das Gerät anschließt, für das sie dimensioniert sind? Ein Line Signal geben die Geräte ja alle (wenn auch mit leicht abweichendem Pegel) aus.


----------



## Scheolin (24. September 2011)

nö. alles Line eingänge, nur der Phono nicht^^


----------



## Bier (24. September 2011)

Nein , da sollte es keine Probleme geben. Wenn doch hab ich Glück gehabt, da ich bei meinem Stereoverstärker immer alles vertauscht hab   Ich glaub die Begriffe Tuner etc. dienen nur der Orientierung.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2011)

Alles wofür die Benennung ist, ist die Zuordnung. CD = CD merkt man sich halt einfacher als "Line X".


----------



## L.B. (24. September 2011)

Ok, dann kann ja nichts passieren.  Wenn man es sich überlegt, kann es ja gar nicht anders sein, weil alle Eingänge in das selbe IC gehen. Trotzdem würde man erwarten, dass die Eingänge auch für das entsprechende Gerät abgestimmt sind. 

Mal was ganz anderes. Früher habe ich immer ganz gerne mit Ejay eigene Lieder zusammengestrickt. Ich bin zwar vollkommen unmusikalisch, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht, weshalb ich auf der Suche nach einem kostenlosen Programm bin, das genau wie Ejay und vielleicht noch ein bisschen umfangreicher ist. Kennt da jemand ein gutes Programm?


----------



## turbosnake (25. September 2011)

Da ich in meinem Thread kein Doppelpost machen will frage ich hier nach.
So ein Verstärker ist ja schon ziemlich groß und nimmt Platz weg. 
Deshalb ein paar Fragen:
1. Gibt es auch kleinere Verstärker?  Wie sieht es mit Anschlüssen aus, reichen die für 2 Quellen  PC und PS3 (wobei ich die atm eh nicht benutze)? 
2.Kann man auf einen normalen Verstärker etwas draufstellen?

Habe leider nur begrenzt Platz.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2011)

1. Wenn man sich anguckt was in aktuellen Transistorverstärkern wirklich drin ist, ist das technisch kein Problem. Leider wird es selten umgesetzt. Ich persönlich kenne jetzt nur das schon etwas ältere Harman Kardon Festival 300/500 wo quasi in einer Kompaktanlage ein vollwertiger Verstärker steckt und auch alle Anschlüsse untereinander über Cinch und damit beliebig auswechselbar erfolgen.
2. Klar. Wenn alle Teile einigermaßen hohe Füße haben damit noch ein bisschen Luft dazwischen kommt ist ein Turm Plattenspieler auf CD-Spieler auf Tuner auf Verstärker schon fast gängig(und ein paar Enthusiasten werden mich für die Aussage jetzt steinigen wollen).


----------



## turbosnake (25. September 2011)

Sowas in der Art meinte ich:Test: NuForce Icon-2 Vollverstärker und DA-Wandler - Testbericht - fairaudio

Erfüllt alle meine Anforderung  es ist nur eigentlich zu teuer für mich.
Gibt es sowas auch  günstiger?


----------



## Gast12348 (26. September 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 2. Klar. Wenn alle Teile einigermaßen hohe Füße haben damit noch ein bisschen Luft dazwischen kommt ist ein Turm Plattenspieler auf CD-Spieler auf Tuner auf Verstärker schon fast gängig(und ein paar Enthusiasten werden mich für die Aussage jetzt steinigen wollen).



Wieso steinigen, du hast vollkommen recht, das ist die übliche Methode, meine Kenwood ist z.b auch so aufgebaut, Verstärker, TapeDeck, CD Player, Radio, Equalizer, Schallplattenspieler, ist dann über nen halber Meter hoch der Turm, aber so wurde die Konfig auch von Kenwood vorgegeben. Bei manchen ist es aber auch andersrum, da sizt der Verstärker ganz oben. 

@Turbo, es gibt verschiedene Standarts, Normale größe, Midi, Mini bzw Mikro. 

Vollwertige Mini anlagen sind aber etwas seltener und teurer, Fisher hat z.b damals auch kleine aber feine Amps gebaut wie zb nen Fisher CA 101 mit den abmessungen 22 x 25 x 6,5 cm 

Normalerweise sind die alle genormt von der größe was zumindest die breite angeht.


----------



## turbosnake (26. September 2011)

Wäre mal schön wenn ihr Bsp. nennt für einen kleinen Verstärker.

Außerdem bin ich hierüber gestoplert http://www.psb-lautsprecher.de/de/produkte/image/image-b5/.
Mein erster Gedanke war:" Sieht aus wie eine billige chinesische B&W Kopie." Damit lag ich scheinbar daneben.


----------



## evosociety (26. September 2011)

Mir kann nicht zufällig jemand mit einem Link aushelfen wo ich ein 3,5 Kline -> 2 x 6,3 Mono Klinken Kabel her kriege? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Endlich gefunden!


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2011)

The Sssnake YPK-2030 Insertkabel


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. September 2011)

Habe ich eigentlich i-ein Update vom Dynamic Range Meter für foobar2000 übersehen oder könnt ihr das alle im Moment nicht nutzen ?


----------



## Major Blackbird (27. September 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich Verstärker, an denem man bestimmte Boxen einzeln abschalten kann? Also dann zum Beispiel die hinteren Boxen zum Musikhören, etc.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. September 2011)

Major Blackbird schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Verstärker, an denem man bestimmte Boxen einzeln abschalten kann? Also dann zum Beispiel die hinteren Boxen zum Musikhören, etc.


 
Vollverstärker haben Schalter für die LS-Paare A+B womit man sie beliebig ein oder ausschalten kann.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. September 2011)

Theoretisch kann das sogar mein Yamaha AVR ist nur etwas umständlich sich durchs menü zu wurscheln und die einzelnen speaker abzuschalten.


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich i-ein Update vom Dynamic Range Meter für foobar2000 übersehen oder könnt ihr das alle im Moment nicht nutzen ?


 
Siehe Anhang...
Man sollte auch lesen was im Fenster der Fehlermeldung steht.


----------



## b0s (27. September 2011)

Leute, könnt ihr mir was über den Technics SU-VZ320 erzählen? Sofern ihr Erfahrung mit dem oder Technics Verstärkern ähnlichen Alters/Bauart/Qualität gemacht habt.

Hab wohl sehr bald einen in Betrieb. Soll voll funktionstüchtig sein, also keine technischen Makel haben. Werde damit 3 Wege Standlautsprecher versorgen (Axton Selbstbausatz aus den ~80ern).


----------



## PEG96 (27. September 2011)

Der müsste irgendwann zwischen 1991-1992 erschienen sein, meine ich.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, müsste der irgendwas um 400DM gekostet haben, also Mittelklasse bis Einsteigerklasse.

MfG PEG

EDIT Technics SU-VZ320 | Hifi-Wiki.de hier sind einige technische Daten.


----------



## watercooled (27. September 2011)

Jetzt muss ich hier auch mal Posten 

Kann mir jemand etwas zum Tiefgang der ESI 05 und 08 sagen?

Ich weis das man von den 05ern nicht allzu viel erwarten darf aber wie sieht es mit einem externen Sub aus? 

Und wie ist der Tiefgang der 08er?

Gibts sonst noch was empfehlenswertes im 200€ Bereich?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2011)

@ nfsgame : Was soll mir dieses Foto sagen ? 1. Ist die foobar2000-Version nicht mal aktuell und 2. habe ich die Fehlermeldung gelesen...


----------



## b0s (27. September 2011)

und 3. steht in der Titelleiste des DR Meter Fensters die Versionsnummer, die du dann bitte mal bei Google eingibst und dich zum DL Link durchklickst 

Mensch, so wahnsinnig schwer kann das nun nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2011)

ich finde keinen link....


----------



## b0s (27. September 2011)

Dynamic Range Meter


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2011)

Danke


----------



## HAWX (27. September 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich hier auch mal Posten
> 
> Kann mir jemand etwas zum Tiefgang der ESI 05 und 08 sagen?
> 
> ...



Also ich hab dir bei Facebook zu erst geantwortet - habs hier erst jetzt gesehen.

Zu deiner Frage die nur hier steht. Ich würde zu den 08'ern greifen und nicht zu den 05'ern. Ich denk mal die 05er + Sub werden nicht unbedingt besser, aber deutlich teurer!


----------



## evosociety (27. September 2011)

Ich suche mich mal wieder kaputt... :-/

Mir kann nicht zufällig jemand einen AVR mit brauchbaren Pre-Outs empfehlen?

Und meint ihr das macht Sinn? Ich hatte vor den AVR mit Pre Outs an eine Rotel Endstufe (vorhanden) und dann an ein paar Titan 3 (vorhanden) zu packen.


----------



## Scheolin (27. September 2011)

suchst du n AVR oder ne Vorstufe?


----------



## HAWX (27. September 2011)

Ich habe meinen Vater heute erfolgreich mit dem HiFi Fieber angesteckt Der sitzt gerade mit nem Beyerdynamic DT-440 und nem Ultrasone HFI-580 unten vor der Anlage


----------



## evosociety (27. September 2011)

Scheolin schrieb:


> suchst du n AVR oder ne Vorstufe?


Am besten halt einen AVR mit eingebauter Vorstufe.


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2011)

Ne Vorstufe ist zwangsweise drinn .


----------



## evosociety (27. September 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ne Vorstufe ist zwangsweise drinn .


 
Ja, aber ich möchte nicht unbedingt drauf angewiesen sein die Kabelstränge nach draußen löten zu müssen. 

Außerdem hat die Rotel Endstufe Cinch Inputs. Welche Art von Inputs gibt es eigentlich bei Endstufen? Ich hab hier welche mit Cinch, welche in die normale Lautsprecher Kabel reinkommen und eine mit einem komischen Anschluss den ich so noch nie gesehen habe... :-/


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2011)

Der komische Anschluss ist sicherlich XLR .

(_'__'_)
(__.__)

So in der Art ?


----------



## evosociety (27. September 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der komische Anschluss ist sicherlich XLR .
> 
> (_'__'_)
> (__.__)
> ...


 
Genau 
Wieso können sich Hersteller nicht mal auf einen Input einigen für Endstufen... naja die Suche nach einem AVR mit einem der 3 am besten allen drei Pre-Out Anschlüssen geht weiter!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. September 2011)

Ich kann auf dem Bild von dir keinen XLR Anschluss entecken.
Ist das nicht das passende Bild zur Anschlussfrage?


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Wieso können sich Hersteller nicht mal auf einen Input einigen für Endstufen...


 
Also eigentlich wurde sich im Home-Sektor auf Cinch und im PA-/Studio-Sektor auf XLR geeinigt . Ordnung ist also da. Sei froh das die DIN-Buchse zB quasi ausgerottet ist .


----------



## iceman650 (27. September 2011)

Bis auf die einsamen Mitstreiter der DIN-Buchsen, Naim.... (an dieser Stelle bitte Wagners Ritt der Walküre denken )


----------



## Gast12348 (28. September 2011)

Ey so schlecht waren die Din buchsen auch nicht  Da haste wenigst nicht so nen Kabelgewurstel gehabt wie bei heutigen, Theoretisch hätte man sogar über eine Din buchse mit einem einzigen Kabel 5.1 übertragen können, auserdem haben sie ne getrennte Schirmung was wohl der beste vorteil war. Naja leider hatten die aber auch paar bedeutende nachteile, warum sich dann Cinch leztendlich durchsetze.


----------



## turbosnake (28. September 2011)

Mein Fragen werden immer komischer. 
Gibt es zwischen den beiden einen Unterschied:
Mazes: Moon Duo: Amazon.de: Musik
http://www.amazon.de/Mazes-Moon-Duo/dp/B004MSRDJ2/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1317230521&sr=8-11

Mich bringt der Preisunterschied total durcheinander.


----------



## PEG96 (28. September 2011)

Das eine ist eine Importversion.


----------



## turbosnake (28. September 2011)

Das hatte ich bereits gelesen. Nur sowas kann doch nicht mal 10€ mehr kosten?
Mir ging es darum ob es ein weiteren Unterschied gibt.


----------



## PEG96 (28. September 2011)

Bei einigen Alben sind einige Lieder dann nicht zensiert.


----------



## turbosnake (28. September 2011)

Es sind unterschiedliche Labels. Stehen aber beide auf der HP: Moon Duo - About
Denke also das dazwischen kein Unterschied besteht.


----------



## GW-Player (28. September 2011)

Ich hab grad mal Garage Inc. von Metallica über meine Quantums gehört. Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich ca. 800 Euro in meine Anlage investiert hab (klar, für richtiges Hi-Fi noch verhältnismäßig wenig, aber für mich war es mehr als das zehnfache, was ich vorher in sound investiert hab). Einfach ein Traum! 

Ist doch was anderes, wenn man am Sweet Spot sitzt, anstatt nen halben Meter entfernt von den Boxen am PC sitzt.


----------



## turbosnake (28. September 2011)

Auch wenn ich dafür einen Thread habe eigentlich.
Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen A3X und A5X. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?
Und brauch ich noch Kabel dafür oder ist alles dabei?


----------



## aliriza (30. September 2011)

hallo bin auf der suche nach einem guten HEADSET/KOPFHÖRER+Mikro

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer und höre aber auch sehr gerne und oft musik.

*Spiele :  Counterstrike , battlefield bad company, deus ex , fear 3
Musik : HipHop,Rap,House,RnB die kopfhörer sollten echt gut bei der Bass wiedergabe sein  *

was könnt ihr mir empfehlen an Headset und an Kopfhörer + mikro

Sollte nich teurer als 55 € euro sein.

Danke


----------



## HAWX (1. Oktober 2011)

aliriza schrieb:
			
		

> hallo bin auf der suche nach einem guten HEADSET/KOPFHÖRER+Mikro
> 
> Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer und höre aber auch sehr gerne und oft musik.
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal den Superlux HD 681+ Xonar DG+ Ansteckmikrofon an.


@all Ich hab mich heute mal auf der AKG Seite umgesehen, da der K 530 ja kaum noch verfügbar ist. Als Nachfolger käme eventuell der K 540 in Frage, welcher dem K 530 laut Datenblatt am ehesten ähnelt.
Konnte den schonmal jemand hören?


----------



## PEG96 (1. Oktober 2011)

Bekommt man bei AKG eigentlich Testmuster?


----------



## turbosnake (2. Oktober 2011)

Ergeben solche Tischständer Sinn: ADAM A5 STANDS BK 
Komisch das es bei Thomann kein für die A5x gibt.


----------



## iceman650 (2. Oktober 2011)

Die sollten Sinn ergeben, sofern dann die Hochtöner mehr in Richtung Ohr abstrahlen.
Die A5x sind eine Weiterentwicklung der A5, sofern auch diese Passen sollten.

Mfg, ice


----------



## turbosnake (3. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir mal  einer diese Preislogik erklären?
Adam A5X 339€
ADAM A5X STAND BUNDLE 679€
Wie kann mehr günsitger sein als weniger.

 Und warum gibt es sowas nicht mit Tisch Ständern?


----------



## nyso (3. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist da was nicht zu verstehen?

Eine kostet 339, und das Bundle gibt es für 339*2= 678€, also den Preis für zwei Stück, nur gibt es da eben die Ständer geschenkt.


----------



## Sync (3. Oktober 2011)

der blöde Flac Codec geht net mehr für meinen Media Player


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

Haste schon nen neuen geladen ?


----------



## Sync (3. Oktober 2011)

Habs..endlich..  ne halbe stunde nachm codec gesucht


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

das heißt es geht jetzt wieder !? ^^


----------



## Belthazor82 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Ich ziehe in Erwägung, mir den AKG K-601 zu kaufen, da mein derzeitiges Soundsystem Mist ist, ich für Spiele und eventuell Filme gerne 5.1 hätte und mir anständige Lautsprecher momentan nicht leisten kann. :p

Habe allerdings in einer Rezension bei Thomann gelesen, dass die für PC Systeme aufgrund ihrer hohen Impedanz nur bedingt geeignet sind. Brauche ich dafür noch einen Verstärker oder reicht meine Audigy 2 ZS? Würde mir zwar gerne die Essence von Asus holen, aber das lässt mein PC-Aufrüst-Budget leider nicht mehr zu.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Oktober 2011)

Da sowohl die NuPros, also auch die A5x eigentlich Studiomonitore sind dürfte beide Neutral klingen,oder?
Meine Favs sind im Moment die A5X, der Grund liegt im Stereolink. Sowas ist mir von anderen LS nicht bekannt.


----------



## Sync (3. Oktober 2011)

@ Masterfreak
ja geht wieder.. der alte ging net mehr auch nach neuinstall.
ganz versteckt hab ich dann einen gefunden der auch funktioniert... 
obwohl der andere ohne probleme seit monaten lief..


----------



## HeyBo (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ein altes ASUS P5Q Pro Mainboard.

Dieses MB besitzt einen SPDIF Coax Ausgang.

Habe mir gestern ein Triton AX Pro Headset gekauft und möchte echten 5.1 Sound genießen. Da das AX Pro leider nur einen optischen Anschluss hat, habe ich mir einen Adapter besorgt. Von SPDIF Coax Ausgang zu Optical In.

Funktioniert das so, wie ich es mir vorstelle?

Nach meinen Recherchen ist SPDIF ein digitaler Ausgang, der "unkomprimiert" das Signal rausjagt. Das AX Pro hat einen eigenen Decoder.


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Oktober 2011)

@Sync
Warum hast du net gleich nen neuen geladen ?


----------



## Sync (4. Oktober 2011)

Hatte iwie keine gefunden  
Google hat immer die gleichen ausgespuckt..
Egal geht ja jetzt


----------



## Lee (4. Oktober 2011)

HeyBo schrieb:


> Ich habe ein altes ASUS P5Q Pro Mainboard.
> 
> Dieses MB besitzt einen SPDIF Coax Ausgang.
> 
> ...


Wenn der Adapter funktioniert sollte es zwar Ton geben, 5.1 in Spielen hast du aber bei digitaler Verbindung nicht. Dafür brauchst du eine Soundkarte mit Dolby Digital Live. Was das genau macht steht im Foru schon unzählige male. Am einfachsten wäre es das Headset Analog zu verbinden. Analoge 5.1 Ausgänge sollte dein Onboard Sound ja besitzen.


----------



## HeyBo (4. Oktober 2011)

Jop, analoge Ausgänge sind vorhanden.
Ich dachte über einen digitalen Ausgang werde ich einen besseren Klang erzeugen können.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

Schaut euch mal das Testergebnis an: Test: Teufel Concept B 20 - ComputerBase
Bei den positiven Dingen ist nur 1 Sachen wichtig

Technische Daten
Irgendwie fehlt da einiges zB der Frequenzgang.


----------



## aliriza (4. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

meine freundin hat mir heute bei saturn die hkg k 530 gekauft für 76€ ich werd die jetz erst mal testen, mir ist aber schon aufgefallen das der bass nicht so stark ist...

könnt ihr mir vllt weitere KH empfehlen die fürs gaming und fürs musik hören geeignet sind, sollten nicht teurer als 65 € sein .


----------



## spionkaese (4. Oktober 2011)

aliriza schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> meine freundin hat mir heute bei saturn die hkg k 530 gekauft für 76€ ich werd die jetz erst mal testen, mir ist aber schon aufgefallen das der bass nicht so stark ist...
> 
> könnt ihr mir vllt weitere KH empfehlen die fürs gaming und fürs musik hören geeignet sind, sollten nicht teurer als 65 € sein .



AKG K518, sind aber nach ner Weile unbequem.


----------



## aliriza (5. Oktober 2011)

also ich finde die KH sehr angehnem zum tragen


----------



## Sturmi (5. Oktober 2011)

Na am Anfang sind sie nicht wirklich bequem, wird aber besser mit der Zeit.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig eine gratis Software als Tipp mit der man MusikDvDs auf den PC bringen kann?


----------



## spionkaese (5. Oktober 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig eine gratis Software als Tipp mit der man MusikDvDs auf den PC bringen kann?


CDs/DVDs mit Musik drauf?
Foobar2000, benutze ich auch als Player, oder auf Linux Ruby Ripper.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Oktober 2011)

Genau. Also ich mein so einen Film von einem Live Konzert der auf einer DvD ist auf den PC rippen.


----------



## spionkaese (5. Oktober 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Also ich mein so einen Film von einem Live Konzert der auf einer DvD ist auf den PC rippen.



Ahh, okay, das ist was anderes.
Ich guck mir morgen mal die DVD Struktur an.


----------



## danomat (5. Oktober 2011)

Wenn er einen Kopierschutz hat wird dir hier niemand helfen. Ansonsten einfach im Explorer öffnen und die Datei kopieren.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich wollt ich das ganze dann als mp3 auf meinem Player unterwegs hören.
Falls es nicht möglich ist, halb so wild.


----------



## spionkaese (6. Oktober 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollt ich das ganze dann als mp3 auf meinem Player unterwegs hören.
> Falls es nicht möglich ist, halb so wild.


Gehen sollte es. Vielleicht mit ffmpeg und lame oder so.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2011)

Mitschneiden der aktuellen Ausgabe mit Audacity geht immer bei DVDs.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute, irgendwer hier hat schonmal einen Lautsprecherhersteller empfohlen Namens XTC oder so ähnlich. Das Logo war schwarz silber mit einem Dreieck drin. Kann mir da jemand auf die sprünge helfen, welcher Hersteller ganau es ist?

Danke!


----------



## hydro (6. Oktober 2011)

XTZ aus Schweden.


----------



## Bier (6. Oktober 2011)

Jo gibts hier


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich wiedehole mich: Da sowohl die NuPros, also auch die A5x eigentlich Studiomonitore sind dürfte beide Neutral klingen,oder?
 Meine Favs sind im Moment die A5X, der Grund liegt im Stereolink. Sowas ist mir von anderen LS nicht bekannt.

Haben sowas die NuPros auch?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. Oktober 2011)

Neue Lautsprecher zurückgeschickt und gezwungenermaßen die alten wieder aufgebaut. Boah, wie traurig so ein Downgrade zu Beginn klingt. Immerhin habe ich jahrelang so gehört, dann werde ich es auch ein paar Monate nochmals durchhalten. 

Wo ich da oben gerade Audacity lese: Wie machen sich die aktuellen Versionen eigentlich so? Nachdem bei der 1.3(.2?) auch nach einigem Gebastel die mp3-Konvertierung nicht laufen wollte bin ich bei der älteren Portable-Version (1.2.6 glaube ich) geblieben.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mitschneiden der aktuellen Ausgabe mit Audacity geht immer bei DVDs.


Dachte eher an ein reinschmeissen und ein schnelleres konvertieren. So wie bei Musik CDs. 
Mit CDex funktionierts schon mal nicht. Grad getestet, da wird nur eine Datendatei auf dem Träger angezeigt.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich wiedehole mich: Da sowohl die NuPros, also auch die A5x eigentlich Studiomonitore sind dürfte beide Neutral klingen,oder?
> Meine Favs sind im Moment die A5X, der Grund liegt im Stereolink. Sowas ist mir von anderen LS nicht bekannt.
> 
> Haben sowas die NuPros auch?



Die NuPro sind neutral abgestimmt. Das mit Sicherheit (habe selbst ein Paar A10).

Was meinst du mit Stereo-Link?

Die Nupro kannst du wahlweise per USB oder Stereo-Cinch anschließen. Der zweite LS wird, wenn du über USB anschließt mit einem Mono-Cinch an den anderen LS angeschlossen.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2011)

Stereo-Link=Funktion um bei Hardwarelautstärkeänderung nur an einem Poti drehen zu müssen. Der andere LS übernimmt die Lautstärke ebenfalls . 

Für alle die, die sich keinen Monitorcontroller anschaffen wollen oder mit der Softwareregelung nicht umgehen könnnen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Wie soll ich im Spiel die Software benutzen?
Einige Spiele stürzen bei minimieren ab und jedesmal an beiden LS rumzustellen ist auch lästig.

Deswegen finde ich das praktisch.
Und da ich keinen Platz habe brauche ich Aktivboxen.
Nur gibt es da fast nur Studiomonitore.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2011)

Jede Tastatur hat inzwischen Schnelltasten zur Softwaremäßigen Lautstärkeänderung.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Stereo-Link=Funktion um bei Hardwarelautstärkeänderung nur an einem Poti drehen zu müssen. Der andere LS übernimmt die Lautstärke ebenfalls .



Dann ist gut. Ich habe den Begriff schon für eine Menge andere Dinge in Verwendung gesehen, die eigentlich nix damit zu tun haben.

Ne, bei den NuPro heißt es Nanometer genau einstellen. Ist aber ohnehin nicht so schlimm, wenn die Lautstärke-Regulierung an der Tastatur das erledigen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe auf meiner Black Widow nur  drei Tasten für die Lautstärke: 
1. Komplet aus
                                                                                         2. mittlere Lautsärke
                                                                                           3. Volle Lautstärker

Das ist meine Interpretation der drei Symbole.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise dürfte 
2. leiser und 3. lauter bedeuten .


----------



## HAWX (6. Oktober 2011)

So mal ein interessantes Thema wie ich finde:

Zitat aus dem HIFI-Forum von Genesis_1000



> Die Jungs haben alles schon sehr gut beantwortet.  Vielleicht von meiner Seite aus noch folgendes. Die AKG´s 501, 601, 701  sind alles hörer, die sich generell auf der Seite der feinen  Interpretation mit viel Auflösung, Feinsinn bewegen. Auch ein K1000  macht das.
> 
> AKG hatte darauf mehr wert gelegt, als unbedingt  dadurch zu befriedigen, indem keine defizite wie beispielsweise nicht  ausreichender Baßbereich auftauchen. Zwei gute Beispiele dafür sind halt  der K501 und der K1000. Beide waren ja genau genommen zu ihrer  aktuellen Zeit die Spitzenhörer.
> Der K501 in der klassischen Linie und der K1000 im Super/ Oberhaus oder Highendhimmel.
> ...



Wenn ich den Unterton richtig verstehe ist der K 701 derart potent, dass man einen guten KHV brauch um wirklich das letzte Potenzial aus ihm herauszuholen. Was meint ihr dazu? Kann es sein, dass eventuell eine Essence STX schon nicht mehr reicht für den "allerletzten" Schliff?


----------



## sipsap (6. Oktober 2011)

@scheolin

sitzt der HT nicht etwas tief?


----------



## Scheolin (6. Oktober 2011)

mein sofa hat halt keine füße mehr-.-

und im neuen HK (wenns dann iwann mal angeht) kommen die aufn Podest


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Oktober 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> XTZ aus Schweden.


 


Bier schrieb:


> Jo gibts hier


 
Alles klar, dass ist die Firma die ich gesucht habe. Danke!



Scheolin schrieb:


> Die Hochtonerleuchtung
> 
> Wer den freqgang der viecher kennt weiß warum....



Die Pegelanpassung sollte man bei jeder Mehrwegkombination haben, wo der HT einen deutlich höheren Wirkungsgrad hat...

Aber schönes Kabel und hochwertige Weichenbauteile


----------



## Scheolin (6. Oktober 2011)

Die sind angepasst

die normalen viecher haben nur den BB, da rappelts ordentlich im hochton, bei 10kHz n fiesen Peak, und über 16kHz is nix mehr los

Mit dem HT isses einigermassen glatt

Weichenbauteile sind nur vorrübergehend, wird noch gemessen und dann vllt. noch was angepasst. Ansonsten kommen nurnoch MKT's oder MKP's Kondis.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich jetzt nur welche ich nehmen soll.
Mich reizt dieser Hochtöner der Adams irgednwie.
Ist das jetzt ein Bändchen oder nicht?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich passiv bauen *muss*, nutze ich auch nur Bauteile von Mundorf 

Ich hab nur leider schon öfters die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine Weiche nach 2. Ordnung mit Pegelanpassung nicht ausreicht um eine ebene Amplitude im Übergangsbereich zu bekommen und das die Phase der beiden Chassis ebenfalls nicht mehr passt... Oder ich bin durch das aktive hören einfach zu sehr verwöhnt 

@ turbo94740: Ja, es sind Bändchen-HTs. Aber wer nur Piezos oder Kalotten "gewohnt" ist wird sich erst ein wenig umgewöhnen müssen


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich schneie bei ihm morgen mal rein um das Viech () zu messen .


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Oktober 2011)

Na dann lass mir mal das Diagramm zukommen 

Nach welcher Berechnungsmethode ist die Weiche aufgebaut?

EDIT: Trennfrequenz 5000Hz für HT *und* TT? Na wenn das nicht eine starke überhöhung in den mitten zur follge hat...


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2011)

Daher der provisorische Aufbau mit günstigen Bauteilen erstmal . Außerdem würde ich sagen das 5kHz nichtmehr so ganz im Mittelton liegen .


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt  Aber die Bauteile sind doch ok! Oder meinst du günstig wegen der hohen Trennfrequenz?


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2011)

Nö, günstig weil die Bauteile im Einkauf günstig sind. Elko sreichen doch für einen ersten Test erstmal .


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Oktober 2011)

hab mir das Bild nochmal angeschaut und stimmt, dass sind ja Elkos... Ich dachte das wären die M-Cap Supreme


----------



## Scheolin (7. Oktober 2011)

Kondensatoren die fast soviel kosten wie der tweeter...kommt mir n bissel zu voodoo-like


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir deine Chassis nicht genauer angeschaut  Aber die weißen M-Caps sind schon i.O. vom P/L-Verhältnis!


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss eh erst mal daran gewöhnen.
Soll ich mir die jetz so bestellen ohne Vergleich?

Wie sieht der Lack der NuPros in der Relität aus?


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wie sieht der Lack der NuPros in der Relität aus?



Tja, wie soll er aussehen...

Verarbeitung sehr gut. Matt (Anthrazit). Aber anfällig für Kratzer.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich sollte meine Fragen genauer stellen.
1. Anfälligkeit  für Fingerabdrücke
2. Spiegelt irgendetwas?
3. Lassen sich die Knöpfe ohne Probleme bewegen? Sehen mir nämlich sehr eng aus


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Potis sind leichtgängig und ganz gut zu erreichen für Leute ohne Wurstfinger. Der Lack kam mir nicht spiegelnd vor und Fingerabdrücke sah man auch nicht sofort .


----------



## PEG96 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hey, weiß jemand von euch, wo ich Platten relativ billig bekomme, ich meine jemand hatte hier mal einen Shop gepostet.

MfG PEG


----------



## hydro (8. Oktober 2011)

> Hey, weiß jemand von euch, wo ich Platten relativ billig bekomme, ich meine jemand hatte hier mal einen Shop gepostet.


Neu oder gebraucht?
discogs.com hat eine, glaube ich, endlose Auswahl.


----------



## PEG96 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ist egal, solange sie in VG oder VG+ sind.


----------



## HeyBo (8. Oktober 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Wenn der Adapter funktioniert sollte es zwar Ton geben, 5.1 in Spielen hast du aber bei digitaler Verbindung nicht. Dafür brauchst du eine Soundkarte mit Dolby Digital Live. Was das genau macht steht im Foru schon unzählige male. Am einfachsten wäre es das Headset Analog zu verbinden. Analoge 5.1 Ausgänge sollte dein Onboard Sound ja besitzen.


 
Funktioniert perfekt.
Der Sound ist kein Vergleich zum analogen Ausgang.

Habe jetzt über SPDIF Coax-Out einen Adapter auf Optical In gekauft. Daran die Decoder Box vom Triton AX Pro angeschlossen.

Die Box zeigt mir DB Digital an, bei MP3s wird auf DB PL geswitcht. Perfekt.


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Oktober 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Hey, weiß jemand von euch, wo ich Platten relativ billig bekomme, ich meine jemand hatte hier mal einen Shop gepostet.
> 
> MfG PEG


 Wenn du irgendwas elektronisches suchst kannste ja mal hier reinschauen : https://en.recess.nl/vinyl/


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

könnt ihr mir eine alternative zum akg 530 anbieten ?
die kopfhörer sind angenehm zum tragen der sound ist eig auch gut nur fehlt mit da der bass.

Ich benutz die KH zum zocken und musik hören. Sollte nicht teurer als 65 euro sein.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Oktober 2011)

Hey,
derzeit läuft mein PC mit dem AIRIS Soundsys (Airis 5.1 Funk Lautsprecher Surround Set Subwoofer 2,4GHz), was nich so sehr der Burner is, da die hinteren Speaker (Kabellos) ständig nich funzen...
Das Ganze wird von der Onboard-Karte gespeist...
Was gibts von euch zu empfehlen für Games und Musik??
Preis: zusammen max. 300€
MfG


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

aliriza schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> könnt ihr mir eine alternative zum akg 530 anbieten ?
> Die kopfhörer sind angenehm zum tragen der sound ist eig auch gut nur fehlt mit da der bass.
> ...


 k518?


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2011)

ok probier ich aus..
die kophörer sollten geschloßen sein

hab die AKG K 530 heute abgegeben aber, bei saturn waren die Creativ aurvana live nicht vorhanden.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Oktober 2011)

Hat noch jmd. nen Vorschlag für mich?
(Problem siehe letzte Seite)
MfG


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2011)

Die nichtlieferbaren Nupros werden ja mit Ständern fast genauso teuer wie die A5X.
Auch wenn ich sie nicht gehört habe, da mir wahrscheinlich eh  alles gefallen würde, ziehe ich sie optisch den a20 vor.


----------



## aliriza (11. Oktober 2011)

hay...

ne frage zu mainboard/Sound.

habe ein asrock p67 pro 3 und normalerweise installiere ich nur die Realtek treiber aber mein board unterstütz aber auch, creativ sound blaster x-fi MB macht das den ein unterschied von der soundqualiät wenn ja wo krieg ich es zum downloaden


----------



## PEG96 (11. Oktober 2011)

Dann hast du halt ein paar mehr Features, wirklich besser wird der Klang nicht. 

MfG PEG


----------



## ZET (13. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Headset Sony DR GA500 oder GA200?
Suche ein recht schickes Headset mit relativ gutem Klang.
Design ist mir aber wichtiger als Klang da es nur in meinem heimischen Büro genutzt wird.


----------



## sinthor4s (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir die beiden Mal angeguckt (Achtung! Nicht angehört!): die Membranfläche ist halt ziemlich klein
und ich hatte das Gefühl als wären sie recht klapperig. Besonders das Mikrofon sagte mir, von der Befestigung,
nicht zu. Das war auch der Grund warum ich sie nicht weiter angehört habe.


----------



## sipsap (13. Oktober 2011)

ZET schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Headset Sony DR GA500 oder GA200?
> Suche ein recht schickes Headset mit relativ gutem Klang.
> Design ist mir aber wichtiger als Klang da es nur in meinem heimischen Büro genutzt wird.


 
wenn dir design wichtig ist, schau dir mal das akg ghs 1 an

http://www.amazon.de/AKG-GHS-Gaming-Headset-schwarz/dp/B0042P6JAO/ref=pd_cp_ce_0

ansonsten vergleichen!


----------



## PEG96 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ist das nicht ein K520?


----------



## ZET (13. Oktober 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> wenn dir design wichtig ist, schau dir mal das akg ghs 1 an
> 
> AKG GHS 1 Gaming Headset schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ansonsten vergleichen!


 
Danke für deine Antwort,
aber ich finde das dass AKG vom Design her nicht an das Sony herankommt.

Bin mir nur leider überhaupt nicht schlüssig was ich davon halten soll da ich leider nicht wirklich irgendwelche Test dazu finde mit denen man was anfangen kann,
außer 2 kurze Englische User Reviews die beide recht gut ausfallen.


----------



## sipsap (13. Oktober 2011)

tja dann bei amazon bestellen und am besten gegen eine zweite variante probehören und bei nicht gefallen zurück schicken.

aber da dir das design so zu sagt, ist die entscheidung doch eig schon gefalenn, nicht?! 

sony baut eig recht solide kopfhörer (vorallem DJ-KH). gibt zwar ein paar ausnahmen ... aber wie gesagt selber anhören.


----------



## Sync (14. Oktober 2011)

wow bin gerade von Klipsch ziemlich positiv überrascht.

Hab nen Aufsatz für meine Klipsch Image S4 verloren, jetzt schicken die mir aus der USA neue zu..GRATIS! Nichtmal Porto muss ich übernhemen. 1A


----------



## Borkenkaefer (14. Oktober 2011)

Oha, sehr geil.
Super Service von Klipsch.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Oktober 2011)

Ist es eigentlich normal, das neue  Kopfhörer zumindest zu Anfang noch knacken und knistern?


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2011)

Thomann sind doch vertrauenswürdig?

Was mich verwirrt ist das bei Adam steht das die a5x 5 Jahre Garantie haben und bei thomann steht das 3 Jahre Thomann-Garantie sind.
Oder bezieht sich das nur auf die ersten 3 Jahre?


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Oktober 2011)

Das bezieht sich auf die Garantie die du bei Thoman bekommst, über die 3 jahre hinaus must du dich dann im Garantie fall an Adam richten. 

Warum gibts hier eigentlich nur noch Kopfhörer Diskussionen, ich komm mir richtig verloren hier vor *lol*


----------



## HAWX (16. Oktober 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibts hier eigentlich nur noch Kopfhörer Diskussionen, ich komm mir richtig verloren hier vor *lol*



Okay dann bring ich mal wieder ein paar LS ins Gespräch. Bei mir werden in den nächsten Monaten wenn genug Geld da ist die Nahfelder verkauft und dann in ein paar Stand LS investiert. Budget liegt bei ungefähr 500 Euro Paarpreis. Nachdem ich im MM die Verkäufer genervt habe (sie mussten sich mal mindestens 15 Minuten pro LS mit mir gedulden  und ich hab da alle durchgehört ) standen für mich die Magnat Quantum 655 eigentlich relativ sicher fest. Nun konnte ich leider nicht die Nubox 481 probehören und überlege gerade ob die nicht auch noch was wäre...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Oktober 2011)

Könnte man mir hier drauf mal noch ne Antwort geben?


SniperPhil schrieb:


> Hey,
> derzeit läuft mein PC mit dem AIRIS Soundsys (Airis 5.1 Funk Lautsprecher Surround Set Subwoofer 2,4GHz), was nich so sehr der Burner is, da die hinteren Speaker (Kabellos) ständig nich funzen...
> Das Ganze wird von der Onboard-Karte gespeist...
> Was gibts von euch zu empfehlen für Games und Musik??
> ...


----------



## b0s (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad nich so viel Zeit, daher ein unrecherchierter Vorschlag:

Kauf dir ne Soundkarte für ~50 Euro (bspw. Xonar D1/DX oder DG), für Games Kopfhörer (wenn du damit keine Komfortprobleme hast) im Preisbereich 60-150 Euro, ggfs mit einem Ansteckmikro für VoiceChat, und fürs Musikhören ein Paar Kompaktboxen, falls du die aber nicht aufstellen kannst evtl. ein besseres 2.1 System (Edifier S330D bspw.).

Macht in etwa 220-300 Euro, je nachdem was für Komponenten du wählst und du hast damit in jeder Situation einen weit besseren Klang sowie Ortungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Oktober 2011)

D.h. ich kauf ne Soundkarte + Kopfhörer und nutz zum Musik hören die 5.1/2.1-Anlage weiter, das wäre dann billiger...
Danke soweit, ich schau mich mal um...
MfG
EDIT: Wer hat was Kopfhörermäßiges für mich, ich blick da nich durch!!
(Wichtig wäre mit n Mikro (--> Headset) und leichte Basslastigkeit...)
Wie wäre es mit dem? Is jetz USB, d.h. keine Soundkarte nötig,oder?
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001UQ6FSE/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B001UQ6FSE


----------



## GW-Player (17. Oktober 2011)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> D.h. ich kauf ne Soundkarte + Kopfhörer und nutz zum Musik hören die 5.1/2.1-Anlage weiter, das wäre dann billiger...
> Danke soweit, ich schau mich mal um...
> MfG
> EDIT: Wer hat was Kopfhörermäßiges für mich, ich blick da nich durch!!
> ...


 Kann dafür aber auch nicht mit richtigen Kopfhörern aus der Preisklasse konkurrieren.

Da du gerne eine Basslastigkeit hättest, würde ich sagen du nimmst einen Beyerdynamic DT-770 und eine Xonar DG oder D1 und zum Musikhören eine 2.1/0-Anlage. (Bitte keine 5.1-Anlage zum Musikhören )
AKG, Sennheiser und andere KH-Hersteller haben bestimmt auch noch andere KHs in dieser Preisklasse. Zu diesen kann ich nur kein Statement abgeben, da ich sie noch nicht gehört hab.


----------



## spionkaese (17. Oktober 2011)

GW-Player schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dafür aber auch nicht mit richtigen Kopfhörern aus der Preisklasse konkurrieren.
> 
> Da du gerne eine Basslastigkeit hättest, würde ich sagen du nimmst einen Beyerdynamic DT-770 und eine Xonar DG oder D1 und zum Musikhören eine 2.1/0-Anlage. (Bitte keine 5.1-Anlage zum Musikhören )
> AKG, Sennheiser und andere KH-Hersteller haben bestimmt auch noch andere KHs in dieser Preisklasse. Zu diesen kann ich nur kein Statement abgeben, da ich sie noch nicht gehört hab.



Basslastig? K518.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Oktober 2011)

Kann man einen passiven Subwoofer, der separate Satellitenausgänge besitzt, einfach an einen Verstärker hängen ? Oder wie läuft das da mit der Frequenzweiche...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. Oktober 2011)

@GWPlayer: Das war so gemeint, dass ich die Lautsprecher der 5.1 Anlage zur ner 2.1 umfunktioniere...
@Spionkaese: Leicht basslastig, da ich gerne Metallica höre...
MfG


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2011)

Für Metallica brauchste nix basslastiges, da brauchste was was Detailliert darstellt. Nur allzu höhenbetont sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## Madz (18. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest dir vielleicht mal den Beyerdynamic Dt 880 Edition und den AKg K701 anhören. Die beiden könnten dir gefallen.


----------



## Bier (18. Oktober 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kann man einen passiven Subwoofer, der separate Satellitenausgänge besitzt, einfach an einen Verstärker hängen ? Oder wie läuft das da mit der Frequenzweiche...


 Jop. So macht man das i.d.R. Der Subwoofer sollte ne Frequenzweiche verbaut haben.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. Oktober 2011)

@nfsgame: Danke für die Aufklärung, es ist halt basslastiger als mein Boxen-Sys...
@madz: Die beiden werd ich mal ausprobieren!
mfG


----------



## sipsap (19. Oktober 2011)

derber bullshit 

siehe anhang

nach dem ich ausversehen den klinkenstecker gezogen habe und der pc sich aufgehangen hat, funktioniert die D1 nicht mehr.
Treiber mehrmals erneuert, ein/ausgebaut und systemwiderherstellung. nichts hat geholfen 

für vorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## PEG96 (20. Oktober 2011)

Anderer Slot falls vorhanden?

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur das Einschicken. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Frederic


----------



## sipsap (20. Oktober 2011)

Einen anderen Slot werde ich mal ausprobieren, wenn Zeit vorhanden. Könnte Win7 neu aufsetzen etwas bringen?  

MfG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Oktober 2011)

Sieht mir sehr nach einem Defekt aus. Das ist einem Freund von mir auch mal passiert, die Karte war hin. Deshalb: NIEMALS im Betrieb den Klinkenstecker ziehen, dabei kann es zu Kurzschlüssen kommen, die die Karte zerstören.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es auch günstigere(ca. 100€) externe Soundkarten?


----------



## PEG96 (20. Oktober 2011)

Diese hier ist ganz nett: ESI Maya 44 Usb audio Interface
Ansonsten gibt es noch die XFI Soundblaster HD USB, die ist auch in Ordnung.

MfG PEG


----------



## turbosnake (20. Oktober 2011)

Was ich vergessen habe zu sagen ist das KH und LS gleichzeitg angeschlossen sein sollen.
Umstecken ist ziemlich lästig.


----------



## Scheolin (20. Oktober 2011)

naja, LS kommen im normalfall nich an nen interface dran

ansonsten adapterkabel etc.


----------



## blauebanane (20. Oktober 2011)

Ist das ernsthaft so, dass ein Rausziehen des Klinkensteckers während des Betriebs die SK schädigen kann? Könnte mir das einer erklären? Ich hab das bis jetzt schon öfter mal gemacht und noch ist nichts passiert.


----------



## iceman650 (20. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du die Klinke ziehst, verbinden die "Ringe" am Stecker mehrere Kontakte an der Quelle miteinander, was dann eben ein Kurzer ist.


----------



## b0s (20. Oktober 2011)

Üblicherweise nehmen die Geräte dabei keinen Schaden, sonst würde sich schon seit Jahrzehnten niemand trauen den Stecker im laufenden Betrieb zu stecken/ziehen.

Es ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dass dabei etwas passieren kann, durch besagtes Kurzschließen der Kontakte (wichtiger Grund warum im professionellen Audiobereich XLR Standard ist).. Gerade an Anlagen sollte man immer die Lautstärke minimieren/stumm schalten bzw. die Ausgänge deaktivieren, bevor man Kabel umsteckt.


----------



## PEG96 (20. Oktober 2011)

Zu defekten kommt es aber nur sehr selten, wenn es dann dort passiert ist es umso ärgerlicher.
Ich persönlich habe bis jetzt immer Glück gehabt.

MfG PEG


----------



## sipsap (20. Oktober 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Sieht mir sehr nach einem Defekt aus. Das ist einem Freund von mir auch mal passiert, die Karte war hin. Deshalb: NIEMALS im Betrieb den Klinkenstecker ziehen, dabei kann es zu Kurzschlüssen kommen, die die Karte zerstören.


 


iceman650 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Klinke ziehst, verbinden die "Ringe" am Stecker mehrere Kontakte an der Quelle miteinander, was dann eben ein Kurzer ist.


 


b0s schrieb:


> Üblicherweise nehmen die Geräte dabei keinen Schaden, sonst würde sich schon seit Jahrzehnten niemand trauen den Stecker im laufenden Betrieb zu stecken/ziehen.
> 
> Es ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dass dabei etwas passieren kann, durch besagtes Kurzschließen der Kontakte (wichtiger Grund warum im professionellen Audiobereich XLR Standard ist).. Gerade an Anlagen sollte man immer die Lautstärke minimieren/stumm schalten bzw. die Ausgänge deaktivieren, bevor man Kabel umsteckt.


 


PEG96 schrieb:


> Zu defekten kommt es aber nur sehr selten, wenn es dann dort passiert ist es umso ärgerlicher.
> Ich persönlich habe bis jetzt immer Glück gehabt.
> 
> MfG PEG


 

tja und ich habs scheinbar geschaft 

las ich eben heute zum ersten mal den rechner hochfuhr, wurde die soka erkannt. dann gabs nach 5min n freeze und nun wird sie wieder nicht richtig erkannt.

das ist doch scheixxe! bei jedem mp3-player gehts doch auch 

EDITH

erstmal die D1 ausgebaut. muss jetzt erstmal mein AVR als soka herhalten


----------



## HAWX (20. Oktober 2011)

Kennt den Sub jemand? Wenn man sich die Beschreibung durch liest klingt der sehr vielversprechend, mal abgesehen von der festen Trennfrequenz...

Behringer B2092a Subwoofer


----------



## sipsap (20. Oktober 2011)

uuuuh klingt sehr gut für den preis. aber nein gehört hab ich ihn noch nicht. schreit nach fast nach einem selbst zusammengestellten 2.1 sys fürn pc 

zitat:


Soll heißen: Er wird fürs Geld annehmbar sein, nur würde ich messtechnisch keine großen Wunder erwarten! Auch klanglich nicht! Bandpässe machen einen ordentlichen Tiefbass, nur sind sie was Ausschwingverhalten etc. betrifft einem CB-Sub oder meistens sogar einer BR-Box unterlegen!

Naja, Behringer kauft ja auch nicht zu Preisen für "normale Leute" ein 

Wenn man etwas googelt (suchbegriffe: B2092A, customer, review(s) usw.) nach Reviews des B2092A kann man einige Meinungen erfahren. Manche finden ihn gut, manche eben eher weniger und etwas langsam, und irgendwo hab ich was gefunden dass es bei einem Händler zu 50% Rücksendungen des Subs kam. Die Quote wäre selbst für Behringer arg hoch.

Die "Bandpasskeule" wird vielleicht zurecht bei einem Produkt der Preisklasse geschwungen. Aber der 2092A kann aber auch vielleicht wieder ein ordentlicher Genelec Nachbau sein wie die 2031A.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Oktober 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Kennt den Sub jemand? Wenn man sich die Beschreibung durch liest klingt der sehr vielversprechend, mal abgesehen von der festen Trennfrequenz...
> 
> Behringer B2092a Subwoofer


 
Klingt schon fast nach einer Eierlegendenvollmilchsau, aber Behringer ist in meinen Augen günstig aber brauchbar, solange es nicht für den Profi-Bereich genutzt wird.

Die feste Trennfrequenz ist übrigens optimal  Genau bei 80Hz sollte sie liegen, wodurch aber wiederrum gute Satelliten benötigt werden. Also unter 6-6,5" großen TMT im BR-Gehäuse läuft da nix um soweit runter zu kommen .


Edit:


sipsap schrieb:


> Bandpässe machen einen ordentlichen Tiefbass, nur sind sie was Ausschwingverhalten etc. betrifft einem CB-Sub oder meistens sogar einer BR-Box unterlegen!


 
Das stimmt heutzutage nicht mehr. Ein guter Bandpass kann ebenso schnell und präzise ans Werk gehen wie ein Sub in einem der anderen beiden Gehäusearten.

Bin diesem Gerücht auch lange Zeit treu gewesen, bis man mir das Gegenteil zu hören und zu fühlen gegeben hat


----------



## Namaker (20. Oktober 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Die feste Trennfrequenz ist übrigens optimal  Genau bei 80Hz sollte sie liegen


 Und das ist so, weil?


----------



## HAWX (20. Oktober 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> uuuuh klingt sehr gut für den preis. aber nein gehört hab ich ihn noch nicht. schreit nach fast nach einem selbst zusammengestellten 2.1 sys fürn pc
> 
> zitat:
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte bisher erst einen Bandpass hier und das war der vom Corsair SP2500 da war aber ein 10" Chassis drinne. Der war echt ordentlich vorallem wenn man den Preis bedenkt. ( ist ja eigentlich ein 2.1 System )



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Klingt schon fast nach einer Eierlegendenvollmilchsau, aber Behringer ist in meinen Augen günstig aber brauchbar, solange es nicht für den Profi-Bereich genutzt wird.
> 
> Die feste Trennfrequenz ist übrigens optimal  Genau bei 80Hz sollte sie liegen, wodurch aber wiederrum gute Satelliten benötigt werden. Also unter 6-6,5" großen TMT im BR-Gehäuse läuft da nix um soweit runter zu kommen .



Würde mich echt interessieren der Sub... Ich mein für den Preis nen 2 x 8" Bandpass kommt mir fast zu billig vor

@Namaker Weil es ******* klingt wenn der Sub zu hohe Frequenzen spielt


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Oktober 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> Und das ist so, weil?


 
...der Sub bei der Frequenz nicht mehr zu orten ist und (ich persönlich finde, das) der Kickbassbereich (80-250Hz. Viele 2.1-Systeme trennen um die 150Hz) nix unterm Tisch oder in irgendeiner Ecke verloren hat.


----------



## HAWX (20. Oktober 2011)

> Das stimmt heutzutage nicht mehr. Ein guter Bandpass kann ebenso schnell  und präzise ans Werk gehen wie ein Sub in einem der anderen beiden  Gehäusearten.



Gehen Bandpass' Subs immer etwas tiefer als vergleichbare normale? So kam mir das irgendwie vor als ich hier das SP2500 hatte.


----------



## Namaker (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte eigentlich eher, warum der nicht noch tiefer übernehmen sollte, und warum ein fester Übergangspunkt besser sei als ein variabler, schließlich könnte man somit den Sub nicht so gut an den Rest anpassen.


----------



## HAWX (20. Oktober 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich eher, warum der nicht noch tiefer übernehmen sollte, und warum ein fester Übergangspunkt besser sei als ein variabler, schließlich könnte man somit den Sub nicht so gut an den Rest anpassen.



Der übernimmt ab 80 Hz und drunter das hast du falsch verstanden  Des Weiteren ist variabel wohl immer besser kann man halt dann anpassen. Der Lord meinte wohl eher "wenn fest, dann bei 80 Hz".


----------



## Scheolin (20. Oktober 2011)

und wenn man sats hat die bis unter 80hz spielen kann man auch gleich welche bauen die bis 40-50hz runterspielen und somit n sub überflüssig machen


----------



## Namaker (21. Oktober 2011)

@Scheolin: Ok, das gibt schon eher Sinn 
Wobei 40-50 Hertz für viele Lieder auch noch nicht reicht, teilweise geht's runter bis 30-35Hz


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Oktober 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Gehen Bandpass' Subs immer etwas tiefer als vergleichbare normale? So kam mir das irgendwie vor als ich hier das SP2500 hatte.


 
Also wenn man keinen Kompromiss wegen dem Volumen eingehen muss, kann man einen Sub im Bassreflex idr tiefer zwingen als in einem Bandpass.



Namaker schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich eher, warum der nicht noch tiefer übernehmen sollte, und warum ein fester Übergangspunkt besser sei als ein variabler, schließlich könnte man somit den Sub nicht so gut an den Rest anpassen.


 
Zum einen, weil 80Hz eine häufig genutzte und übliche Trennfrequenz für Sub´s ist und zum anderen hält es den Preis niedrieger.
Im PA-Bereich ist es sogar häufig der Fall, dass sie Subs und Satelliten bei 60Hz oder 40Hz voneinander getrennt werden.



Scheolin schrieb:


> und wenn man sats hat die bis unter 80hz spielen kann man auch gleich welche bauen die bis 40-50hz runterspielen und somit n sub überflüssig machen


 
Also ich hab für viele Chassis von 6" bis 8" versucht Gehäuse zu berechnen die einerseits Moderat von ihrem Volumen sind und weit runter gehen. Im Schnitt kann ich sagen, dass du für 50Hz bei +-0db etwa 20 Liter Nettovolumen benötigst. Das ist für die meisten Schreibtische ungeeignet.


----------



## sipsap (21. Oktober 2011)

Mal eine vermutlich recht dusselige Frage : ist ein digitales Koaxkabel ein monochinchkabel?


----------



## b0s (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja 

Letzten Endes gibt es nur Koaxialkabel an sich, egal ob digital oder analog. Die Unterschiede liegen dann je nach Einsatzgebiet in der Leiterdicke, Isolationsdicke und -art und dem Stecker (bspw. Cinch für digital oder analog Audio/Video, F-Stecker für Satelliten-/Kabel-TV, etc.)


----------



## sipsap (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ist es die reinste Kundenverarsche zwischen monocinch-, subwoofer- und digitalkoaxkabel zu unterscheiden? Die Preise unterscheiden sich ja stark bis enorm. Und wenn ich ein gut geschirmtes doppelcinchkabel nehme und das teile komme ich noch billiger weg ?! Na zum Glück gibt es eBay


----------



## Scheolin (21. Oktober 2011)

aaachso es geht um Schreibtisch LS

für normalos sind die wirklich zu groß wenn sie ne vernünftige untere grenzfreq. haben sollen, aber für profis geht das schon klar(siehe nahfelder)

und PA trennen wir inner schule bei 130Hz, ansonsten veranstalten die Tops nämlich Pappenweitwurf. Ich hab grad die werte vom Stadtfest nichmehr im kopp, aber ich meine da liefen auch 4 18" von (lass mich lügen) 150hz bis 40hz, da drunter ein 21"

@sipsap

ich glaub Digital Coax Kabel müssen n Wellenwiderstand von 75Ohm haben, weil HF Übertragung und so...ka ob da jetzt was passiert wenn du n normales kabel nimmst wenn wirds eh nur der unterschied signal/kein signal sein


----------



## HAWX (21. Oktober 2011)

Scheolin schrieb:
			
		

> und PA trennen wir inner schule bei 130Hz, ansonsten veranstalten die Tops nämlich Pappenweitwurf. Ich hab grad die werte vom Stadtfest nichmehr im kopp, aber ich meine da liefen auch 4 18" von (lass mich lügen) 150hz bis 40hz, da drunter ein 21"



Ich stell mir auch bald nen 18" PA-Sub in mein Zimmer


----------



## sipsap (21. Oktober 2011)

Scheolin schrieb:


> aaachso es geht um Schreibtisch LS
> 
> für normalos sind die wirklich zu groß wenn sie ne vernünftige untere grenzfreq. haben sollen, aber für profis geht das schon klar(siehe nahfelder)
> 
> ...


 
so nochmal ein bisschen gelesen. 75Ohm haben wohl nur die sat-kabel. der rest 50Ohm, nur die dämpfung unterscheidet sich etwas. auch das hifi-forum sagt es gibt keinen unterschied


----------



## Sync (21. Oktober 2011)

Cyanide & Happiness #2586 - Explosm.net
mein lieblingswebcomic.. passt wunderschön


----------



## Scheolin (24. Oktober 2011)

hier mal messungen vom Viech mit AMT...unter 100hz nich alles ernst nehmen, sowelche basswunder sind die viecher net 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thx @ nfs


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2011)

Hochtonabfall kommt vom Windschutz des Messmics . Messungen fanden zum einen draußen statt und die andere in einer leerstehenden Supermarkthalle die praktischerweise gerade zur Verfügung stand.
Da ich mein Lap vergessen hatte haben wir Carma genommen, Mic war das ECM8000 mit Kalibrierungsdatei. Abstand Draußen: 50cm, Abstand Halle: 25cm - jeweils auf Hochtönerhöhe.


----------



## Namaker (24. Oktober 2011)

Entstehen solche Tests eigentlich per weißem Rauschen?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2011)

In diesem Fall per Sinussweep von 20-20.000Hz, fünf Durchgänge gemittelt . Kann man auch beispielsweise mit Steps machen, was je nach Raum mehr oder weniger Aussagekräftig ist .


----------



## Namaker (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich merks gerade, ziemlicher Denkfehler meinerseits, sollte mal Schlaf nachholen 

Gibt es eigentlich ein Programm für Windows, mit dem man Lautsprecher  per Mikro einmessen kann und dann mithilfe eines EQs den Frequenzgang  glättet?


----------



## aliriza (25. Oktober 2011)

welche kopfhörer zum gamen und musik hören könnt ihr mir empfehlen . Budget max 70€

höre musik mit viel bass und spiele wie counterstrike

akg 530 habe ich getestet aber die haben kaum bass.


----------



## andyw1228 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



HAWX schrieb:


> Mein neues Schätzchen ein Yamaha RX-V650


 

Glückwunsch!
Ist ein sehr schönes und starkes Teil. Hatte ich selber einige Jahre. Vom Design her finde ich die alten Yamahas
einfach zeilos, genauso wie die NaturalSound-Serie (Stereo) von Yamaha. Manchmal wünsche ich mir den 
zurück, da mein neuer Onkyo AVR teilweise eine blöde BEdienung hat. Man kann z.B. die Soundfelder nicht anpassen
und das was man anpassen kann (Speaker Setup) muss man auch noch "taub", also ohne Ton machen.
Beim Yammi konnte man noch alle Parameter (z.B. für Dolby Music Panorama, Center-Depth,...) und konnte gleich
hören, wie es sich auswirkt.
Der einzige Grund, dass ich mir einen neuen geholt habe, war HDMI1.4 (3d) und HD-Ton. Im Nachhinein hätte ich auch
mit dem alten 650er weiterleben können...

OT: Hat schon jemand die neuen HECO Celan GT gehört?
Ich wollte mir ja schon den Vorgänger kaufen (Celan XT 901) und werde ich wahrscheinlich auch machen, da die GT 902
bei über 2000€ liegen. Aber da waren die 901 glaube ich auch mal und nun sind sie bei 1400€.

Andre


----------



## HAWX (31. Oktober 2011)

andyw1228 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch!
> Ist ein sehr schönes und starkes Teil. Hatte ich selber einige Jahre. Vom Design her finde ich die alten Yamahas
> einfach zeilos, genauso wie die NaturalSound-Serie (Stereo) von Yamaha.



Find ich auch für 101 Euro kann man da nichts sagen finde ich 



			
				CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> gegen teufel rausholen und reinkloppen... Habe die lautsprecher dank der 11%-aktion und nem gutschein den ich im inet gefunden habe, für 600€ inkl versand bekommen. Lautsprecherkabel sind die Oehlbach silverstream, 4mm²



Wenn du dich nach sorgfältigem Probehören für die Teufel entschieden hast spricht absolut gar nichts dagegen. Ich finde Teufels LS-Reihen die nicht gerade im Joghurtbecher-Format gehalten sind auch gar nicht so schlecht. Also jeder so wie er mag


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe hier ein Paar "Magnat Motion 1000", die an einem Onkyo Verstärker/Reciever stecken. Das Problem ist, dass bei einer Box der Bass viel niedriger ist, als bei der anderen. 
Wo könnte das Problem liegen?


----------



## hydro (31. Oktober 2011)

Funktionieren alle Chassis? Ist die eine Box generell leiser als die andere? Wenn du den Verstärker auf Direct schaltest ist es immer noch so?


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wenn du dich nach sorgfältigem Probehören für die Teufel entschieden hast spricht absolut gar nichts dagegen. Ich finde Teufels LS-Reihen die nicht gerade im Joghurtbecher-Format gehalten sind auch gar nicht so schlecht. Also jeder so wie er mag


 habe sie schon ne zeit lang probegehört, hab dabei auch das "phänomen" einspielen erlebt, in den ersten rund 10 stunden hat sich der sound noch deutlich verändert, jetzt nur noch minimalst, in ein paar tagen dürft er seinen endgültigen charakter ausgebaut haben 
Habe davor auch einige andere LS angehört, KSB, KEF und quadral. und so ne 12 jahre alte braun. Die hat mir zwar gefallen, allerdings war sie mir doch zu alt und auch zu sperrig. Mit den teufel bin ich jetzt zufrieden, vor allem für das geld


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Funktionieren alle Chassis? Ist die eine Box generell leiser als die andere? Wenn du den Verstärker auf Direct schaltest ist es immer noch so?


 
Ich habe es gerade nochmal getestet. Die eine Box klingt deutlich "satter" als die andere, Bass ist bei der einen weniger vorhanden. Beide sind auch gleich laut. 

Bei Source Direct klingen beide gleich.


----------



## hydro (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann ist etwas am AVR verstellt, einfach mal die Einstellung durch schauen und angleichen.


----------



## HAWX (31. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> habe sie schon ne zeit lang probegehört, hab dabei auch das "phänomen" einspielen erlebt, in den ersten rund 10 stunden hat sich der sound noch deutlich verändert, jetzt nur noch minimalst, in ein paar tagen dürft er seinen endgültigen charakter ausgebaut haben
> Habe davor auch einige andere LS angehört, KSB, KEF und quadral. und so ne 12 jahre alte braun. Die hat mir zwar gefallen, allerdings war sie mir doch zu alt und auch zu sperrig. Mit den teufel bin ich jetzt zufrieden, vor allem für das geld



Dann ist es doch in Ordnung 

Naja also zur Einspielzeit das ist von LS zu LS unterschiedlich, aber ich bin definitiv der Meinung, dass es sie gibt. Mein Ultrasone klang im Auslieferungszustand schrecklich ohne weiterzuhöhren ließ ich ihn knapp 6-7 Stunden spielen dann habe ich angefangen zu hören und fand auf Anhieb Gefallen an ihm.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Dann ist etwas am AVR verstellt, einfach mal die Einstellung durch schauen und angleichen.


 
Was ist ein AVR? 

Sry, bin ein Sound Noob


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

ein AVR ist einfach dein Receiver  guggel.de hätte billige dienste geleistet


----------



## sipsap (1. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> habe sie schon ne zeit lang probegehört, hab dabei auch das "phänomen" einspielen erlebt, in den ersten rund 10 stunden hat sich der sound noch deutlich verändert, jetzt nur noch minimalst, in ein paar tagen dürft er seinen endgültigen charakter ausgebaut haben
> Habe davor auch einige andere LS angehört, KSB, KEF und quadral. und so ne 12 jahre alte braun. Die hat mir zwar gefallen, allerdings war sie mir doch zu alt und auch zu sperrig. Mit den teufel bin ich jetzt zufrieden, vor allem für das geld


 
über teufel kann man streiten. über kabel auch. aber die AUFSTELLUNG! verstößt ja gegen so ziemlich alles


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> aber die AUFSTELLUNG! verstößt ja gegen so ziemlich alles


 ich weiss selbst dass die aufstellung nicht optimal ist, allerdings habe ich derzeit keine bessere möglichkeit, wie gesagt nächstes jahr pack ich das ganze ins wohnzimmer da hab ich dann genügend platz  Allerdings sitz ich schon ziemlich genau im stereodreieck


----------



## sipsap (1. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss selbst dass die aufstellung nicht optimal ist, allerdings habe ich derzeit keine bessere möglichkeit, wie gesagt nächstes jahr pack ich das ganze ins wohnzimmer da hab ich dann genügend platz  Allerdings sitz ich schon ziemlich genau im stereodreieck



Ohne Platz zu den Seiten, Anwinklungen und nem gewissen Abstand zueinander kann eig nicht von einem stereodreieck sprechen. Wenn dann sitzt du in der Mitte einer Seite eines stereorechtecks  aber wenn sie demnächst ordentlich stehen dürfen passt es ja


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2011)

für ein stereodreieck müssen die lautsprecher anch meinem wissensstand nicht unbedingt/nicht deutlich angewinkelt sein  Könnte sie anwinkeln wenn ich wollte, dafür hab ich gerade noch platz^^
Aber wie gesagt, kommt ja eh alles bald in ein neues wohnzimmer, da ist auf jeden fall genug platz für meine technischen spielgeräte ^^


----------



## sipsap (1. November 2011)

der winkel kann variieren, aber für einen sweetspot muss einer vorhanden sein. sonst hast einer bittersweetarea


----------



## Namaker (1. November 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> der winkel kann variieren, aber für einen sweetspot muss einer vorhanden sein.


Nicht zwingend, der HT muss nur auf die Ohren zeigen. Wenn die LS direkt nebeneinander stehen, ist das auch ohne Winkel gegeben


----------



## sipsap (1. November 2011)

und nochmals falsch  dann müsstest du schon min 5m hörabstand haben


----------



## nfsgame (2. November 2011)

Ob angewinkelt oder nicht kommt ganz allleine auf die Abstrahlcharakteristik der Chassis an. Oft ist nicht angewinkelt sogar besser, um Einbrüche im Hochton die auf Achse entstehen durch Kantenreflexionen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2011)

Mal wieder was Neues direkt aus der Komprimierungs-Horror-Show:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caspar (3. November 2011)

Outsch...

Tenacious D (Jack Black) hat übrigens auch paar tolle Alben... bisschen ordinär aber richtig gut aufgenommen.


----------



## Elembry (3. November 2011)

hi 
hääte mal ne frage über boxen bzw 2.0 u. 2.1
welche sind besser?
und ich hatte bei 2.0 die t20 von gigaworks im blick. sind due gut?
und welche 2.1 sind gut?
ich mag viel bass und hab ca bis 80€ zu verfügung (+/-)
am besten wärs wenn man sie bei hw.de kaufen könnte


----------



## HAWX (3. November 2011)

Sipsap das Bild im Bilderthread ist episch


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2011)

Leute haut rein, ich geh dfence und AFI hinterher. 

Edit: NIcht zu vergessen sind natürlich Overlocked, Devil-X, Lee und unser KaiHD7960xx. Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kommt gleich noch ne "Abmeldung"...


----------



## HAWX (3. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Leute haut rein, ich geh dfence und AFI hinterher.



Naja man liest sich ja noch auf FB


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2011)

Ich frage mich das die KHs taugen die beim HTC Sensation XE dabei sind? Test:HTC Sensation XE Test | areamobile.de

Stelle die frage rein aus Intresse.


----------



## iceman650 (3. November 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Leute haut rein, ich geh dfence und AFI hinterher.
> 
> Edit: NIcht zu vergessen sind natürlich Overlocked, Devil-X, Lee und unser KaiHD7960xx. Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kommt gleich noch ne "Abmeldung"...


 Stimmt. Bin dann auch weg, abgesehen von sagen wir mal monatlichen Besuchen für Disfred und Bilderfred oder ähnlichem. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2011)

Wir sollten unser eigenes Hifi Forum gründen 

Leute machts gut, aber ich denk mal hin und wieder wird man sich doch noch lesen, wo auch immer


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2011)

Was ist hier los bzw was macht ihr?

Ich bin ein bisschen verwirrt.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2011)

Wir sind hier überflüssig geworden bei den ganzen diskussionen um 100€ Anlagen, Kopfhörern und kram. Macht halt kein spass mehr irgendwie.


----------



## HAWX (4. November 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> diskussionen um 100€ Anlagen,



Da musst du schon ins HiFi-Forum wechseln solche Diskussionen gehören.(leider, zumindest hier dazu)

Vielen ist einfach nicht bewusst, dass man auf längere Sicht investiert. Aber du hast schon recht ist auch nicht gerade mein Lieblingsthema.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. November 2011)

Jo nervig, naja Hifi Forum is aber auch net grad mein lieblingsforum  
Hab vorhin was neues an Land gezogen, momentan mach ich ja objektbewachung auf ner Baustelle, da wohnen auch einige Arbeiter, da is so nen kleiner haufen mit Elektroschrott, alte TV´s und co, und dazwischen liegt nen Renkforce HVA 8030 Amp  optisch nicht der schönste aber Technisch wohl noch gut in schuss. Jetz denken sich bestimmte einige Renkforce ? Das doch so ne billig marke .... naja stimmt nicht ganz, es ist nen umgelabelter Wangine HVA 8030, Wangine ist hier ne relativ unbekannte marke, aber zählt durchaus schon zu den guten sachen, die haben unter anderem für Rotel, Teac und anderen bekannten marken gebaut. Ist garnicht mal so hässlich das teil, den werd ich am wochenende mal genauer unter die lupe nehmen und in meine Sammlung einfügen


----------



## HAWX (4. November 2011)

Dann pass auf das niemand anders schneller war


----------



## Sync (5. November 2011)

Ich finds echt schade, dass sie alle gehen. obwohl ich es verstehen kann.
ich persönlich kann es langsam nicht mehr lesen "suche HS bis 100eu" "suche KH bis 80eu" "Suche HS bis 120eu"..es gibt sooo viele threads..aber keiner nutzt die sufu.
Das forum wird mit den gleichen fragen und antworten zugespammt. 80% der threads sind überflüssig. ich lese meist auch nur noch hier und gucke mir bildchen an.. schade eigtl bei der breiten masse an usern hier


----------



## HAWX (5. November 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> ich persönlich kann es langsam nicht mehr lesen "suche HS bis 100eu" "suche KH bis 80eu" "Suche HS bis 120eu"..es gibt sooo viele threads..aber keiner nutzt die sufu.
> Das forum wird mit den gleichen fragen und antworten zugespammt. 80% der threads sind überflüssig.



Das stimmt zwar, aber was willst du dagegen machen?


----------



## Sync (5. November 2011)

da kann man leider nichts machen.. das ist ja das problem


----------



## Gast12348 (5. November 2011)

du hast ganz vergessen die frage "kein 5.1 Sound in Games über Spdif"   viele fragen würde onkel google in 2 sekunden beantworten, oder eben die sufu hier, vieles ist einfach überflüssig wenn man die suche benutzen würde, ich hab schon vor monaten aufgehört die threads zu lesen, sogar kaum mehr in das Forum hier reingeschaut.


----------



## HAWX (5. November 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> da kann man leider nichts machen.. das ist ja das problem



Mir fällt da spontan auch nichts ein, aber ich werde mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. November 2011)

Da brauchste nicht mehr drüber nachdenken, das haben andere auch schon soo oft probiert, rausgekommen ist nie irgendwas. Nun ist es eh zu spät.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (5. November 2011)

Hm, man könnte mal einfach nicht antworten. Oder direkt nur auf die Suchfunktion verweisen. Viel wird es vielleicht nicht bringen, aber einige lassen sich davon eventuell motivieren, doch mal in die anderen Beiträge reinzuschauen.

Zum Teil kann ich es auch nachvollziehen. Die Menge an neuen Themen mit den immer fast gleichen Titeln und Inhalten finde ich auch ermüdend, besonders da man meist immer das gleiche schreiben darf. Dass hierbei meist nur der niedrige Preisbereich betrachtet wird ist allerdings wohl nicht anders zu erwarten. Die Akustik wird am PC immer noch stiefmütterlich behandelt und die meisten kennen wohl auch nur die typischen PC-Boxen. Weiterhin haben wohl viele auch wirklich ein eingeschränktes Budget. Ich würde mich auch gerne mal in den vierstelligen Bereich hinein wagen, was aber absolut unrealistisch ist für die nächsten zwei, drei Jahre.
Und letztlich muss man wohl auch etwas Nachsicht zeigen, dass bei vielen Leuten die Akustik eben zu den Bereichen geringer Priorität gehört. Jeder hat da meistens einen Bereich, der ihm/ihr ganz wichtig ist und wo stark investiert wird. Dann vielleicht noch zwei weitere wichtige Bereiche und der Rest fällt dann unter ferner liefen. Absolut normal, wir alle handhaben das so und müssen das auch so tun, gezwungen durch begrenzte Ressourcen. Wie diese verteilt werden ist einfach der Unterschied.

In dem Zusammenhang störe ich mich inzwischen selber ein wenig an einem anderen wiederkehrenden Punkt: In den ganzen, ähnlichen Thread kommen zumeist Antworten à la "Gib mehr Geld aus", "Du kennst guten Klang noch gar nicht", "Gib jetzt mehr Geld dafür aus!". Sicher ist es nicht verkehrt dazu anzuregen, besonders aus der Sicht der high fideleren User hier, aber manchmal, spätestens nach einigem hin und her muss dann auch die Einsicht kommen, dass entweder Geld oder Wille für große Investitionen fehlen. Manch einer zeigte sich hier schon sehr "beratungsresistent", ab und zu geht aber auch die Beratung einfach in die falsche Richtung.

Schlaft gut meint
der schwarze Quader


----------



## Caspar (5. November 2011)

Das Problem liegt meiner Ansicht nach bei dem Wissen welches die Fragenden mitbringen. Woher soll jemand ohne Überblick wissen, ob das System genau seinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird? Sei es in dem einen Fred die fixe Preisangabe 60€ (nicht mehr und nicht weniger), der Nächste möchte eigentlich 70€ ausgeben... aber vielleicht auch einen Zehner mehr oder weniger. Je nachdem eben. Sich selbst zu informieren kostet sehr viel Zeit und die relevanten Informationen zu filtern noch deutlich mehr. Die Unterschiede mögen marginal sein, trotzdem sind sie da und für jemanden ohne Überblick ist schwer abschätzbar inwiefern sich eben dieser marginale Unterschied auf die Qualität auswirkt. Es beginnt ja schon bei der Frage ob man ein 2.1 System oder 2.0 möchte. Vielleicht kam der Person noch nicht in den Sinn, dass es für Musik auch "günstige" (was ist schon günstig...) Nahfelder gibt und man nicht unbedingt ein 2.1 System nehmen muss. Für viele ist das Neuland. Ich denke ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus möchte. Hätte ich damals etwas von Nahfeldmonitoren erfahren, hätte ich vielleicht auch kein Edifier s550 gekauft (und es wieder verkauft... ^^). Darum ist es wichtig alle relevanten Informationen zu präsentieren. 

Das Wichtigste ist letzten Endes doch das die Beratenen zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis sind. So lange das der Fall ist, kann sich doch jeder glücklich schätzen. Abwechslung gibts nur da wo Veränderungen stattfinden... und Lautsprecher haben eben keine hohe Erneuerungs und Verbesserungsrate. 

Man müsste einen kurzen und knackigen Post mit den wichtigsten Informationen pinnen. Darunter dann die "wichtigsten" Kaufempfehlungen - aber nicht zu viele. 

Über die Struktur müsste man sich noch mal Gedanken machen, als Anhaltspunkt vielleicht etwas derartiges:

....................................................................................................
Aufstellungsmöglichkeit... ( Stereodreieck) 2.0 , 2.1 , 5.1

Für Musik eignen sich besonders... weil... 
Achtung: Sitzabstand

Für Filme und Spiele eignen sich besonders... weil...

2.0 Nahfeldmonitore (ab... Preis) / Stereoanlage + Verstärker (ab... Preis)

2.1 Logitech, Edifier, Teufel (ab... bis Preis) / Nahfeldmonitore  (ab... Preis)

5.1 ...

Auf jeden Fall ist es wichtig das Ganze übersichtlich zu halten.


----------



## danomat (5. November 2011)

Naja. Es ist als Neuling nicht leicht. Sufu nutzen können bzw beherrschen nur wenige. Sei es hier oder gidf. Die meisten hoffen halt auf extrem billiges highend HiFi. 

Wenn jemand einigermaßen verstand hat merkt man sofort an der Antwort ob sich jemand a bisserl auskennt. 

Auch ist es verstândlich dass sich die Kenner mit der zeit in andere Kreise verziehen. Hat doch auch niemand was dagegen. Die User bilden sich weiter und geben ihren Wissensstand weiter. So soll es doch sein.  Ist doch gut zu wissen das hier HiFi Spezis unterwegs waren. Und es gibt immer Nachfolger. 

MfG


----------



## HAWX (5. November 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Man müsste einen kurzen und knackigen Post mit den wichtigsten Informationen pinnen. Darunter dann die "wichtigsten" Kaufempfehlungen - aber nicht zu viele.
> 
> Über die Struktur müsste man sich noch mal Gedanken machen, als Anhaltspunkt vielleicht etwas derartiges:
> 
> ...



An genau so etwas hatte ich gedacht. Es ist halt nur extrem wichtig, dass die Infos sehr kompakt gehalten werden, damit der "Guide" auch von jedem gelesen wird.


----------



## Xion4 (5. November 2011)

Dann sollten es am besten 2 Guides sein, einmal Kopfhörer/Headset und einmal Lautsprecher. Sind dann zwar 2 Stickies, sofern die Moderation mitspielt, erspart aber ein wenig "Datenmüll". Und vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere Sticky auch mal "entfernt" werden.


----------



## sipsap (5. November 2011)

tja und wer macht sich die arbeit?! wer hat so viel zeit und nerven übrig?


----------



## HAWX (5. November 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> tja und wer macht sich die arbeit?! wer hat so viel zeit und nerven übrig?


 
Sehr schade ist das einer von uns eigentlich schon einen sehr guten Guide zu KH's fast fertig hatte. Wobei man meiner Meinung nach sich auch kurz fassen kann


----------



## Caspar (5. November 2011)

Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit... der wer machts Gedanke kam mir auch schon. ^^


----------



## Madz (5. November 2011)

Alter Schwede, lest mal den Thread von BMASTER:

Review von DT770 Edition, ATH-M50S, SRH840 und SRH940 für unterwegs

Der Testaufwand ist einfach atemberaubend.


----------



## sipsap (5. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, lest mal den Thread von BMASTER:
> 
> Review von DT770 Edition, ATH-M50S, SRH840 und SRH940 für unterwegs
> 
> Der Testaufwand ist einfach atemberaubend.


 
deadlink


----------



## evosociety (5. November 2011)

Das ist schade das die Leute mit wirklicher Hi-Fi Erfahrung weg sind, ich lese auch nur noch still mit. Aber ich denke ich verzieh mich dann auch mal aus dem Soundforum.

Ich hab hier viel gelernt... danke dafür an die üblichen Verdächtigen und ein paar Ausnahmen. 

Btw. kennt jemand eine Alternative? Also ein Soundforum wo man auch über Anlagen diskutiert und nicht nur Kaufberatung statt findet und Anwenderfehler korrigiert werden sollen?


----------



## HAWX (5. November 2011)

evosociety schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. kennt jemand eine Alternative? Also ein Soundforum wo man auch über Anlagen diskutiert und nicht nur Kaufberatung statt findet und Anwenderfehler korrigiert werden sollen?



Maximal das HiFi-Forum


----------



## Gast12348 (6. November 2011)

Wir sollten unsere Diskussionen in die IG verschieben  Da is eh zu wenig los


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten unsere Diskussionen in die IG verschieben  Da is eh zu wenig los



Ich hatte ja mal versucht da ein bisschen Leben reinzubringen aber geholfen hatte es nichts


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

Die Heimkinofreaks unter euch können es ja mal bei "beisammen.de" versuchen.
Da wird viel Diskutiert 

Btw: Was meint ihr denn zu diesem Set?http://www.redcoon.de/B322406-Yamaha-RX-V-371-S606-HCS-3-Schwarz_7-Kanal-AV-Receiver


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Die Heimkinofreaks unter euch können es ja mal bei "beisammen.de" versuchen.
> Da wird viel Diskutiert
> 
> Btw: Was meint ihr denn zu diesem Set?http://www.redcoon.de/B322406-Yamaha-RX-V-371-S606-HCS-3-Schwarz_7-Kanal-AV-Receiver



Generell nicht verkehrt, ich hatte auch die S 606 im Blick. Die sind aber recht schwierig aufzustellen wegen dem tieftöner in der seite


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Generell nicht verkehrt, ich hatte auch die S 606 im Blick. Die sind aber recht schwierig aufzustellen wegen dem tieftöner in der seite



Die kommen ins Wohnzimmer, da ist Platz  Ich meine aber die AVR/Boxenkombi.

Hat der genug Dampf? Die Jamo haben ja nen relativ schlechten Wirkungsgrad...


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Generell nicht verkehrt, ich hatte auch die S 606 im Blick. Die sind aber recht schwierig aufzustellen wegen dem tieftöner in der seite


 
Signed. Waren bei mir letztes Jahr auch auf dem Zettel, leider stehen sie halt bei mir zu nah am TV RACK, deshalb wurde mir von denen abgeraten und ich bin bei den Wharfedale Crystal 3 gelandet. Vermutlich auch die bessere Wahl an meinem Denon AVR 1610, die Jamos sollen ja recht ineffizient sein und gut Leistung brauchen...



watercooled schrieb:


> Die kommen ins Wohnzimmer, da ist Platz  Ich meine aber die AVR/Boxenkombi.
> 
> Hat der genug Dampf? Die Jamo haben ja nen relativ schlechten Wirkungsgrad...


 
Der Verstärker schaut ein wenig nach Einstieg a la Denon AVR 1312 aus. Ich würde bei den Lautsprechern eher Richtung 1912er gehen bzw. natürlich die Gegenstücke bei anderen Herstellern. Auch an dich mein Tipp mit den Wharfedales Crystal 3. An denen reicht dann auch ein 1612er z.B.


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:
			
		

> Signed. Waren bei mir letztes Jahr auch auf dem Zettel, leider stehen sie halt bei mir zu nah am TV RACK, deshalb wurde mir von denen abgeraten und ich bin bei den Wharfedale Crystal 3 gelandet. Vermutlich auch die bessere Wahl an meinem Denon AVR 1610, die Jamos sollen ja recht ineffizient sein und gut Leistung brauchen...
> 
> Der Verstärker schaut ein wenig nach Einstieg a la Denon AVR 1312 aus. Ich würde bei den Lautsprechern eher Richtung 1912er gehen bzw. natürlich die Gegenstücke bei anderen Herstellern. Auch an dich mein Tipp mit den Wharfedales Crystal 3. An denen reicht dann auch ein 1612er z.B.



Haben die Crystal genug Tiefgang? Wie wären die in Kombination mit einem Onkyo 309? (TXRS oder wie auch immer das heißt ) Der gefällt mir nämlich echt gut


----------



## PEG96 (6. November 2011)

Ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass ihr weg seid.
Seid ihr für due angestrebte Testaktion noch zu haben?


MfG PEG
BTW iwie ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass ich in letzter Zeit viel weniger schreibe, größtenteils auch aus den Gründen von Afi und Dfence und nfsgame, es macht einfach keinen Spass mehr, gefühlte 1000mal dieselbe Frage hintereinander zu beantworten, zu der es schon verdammt viele Themen gibt. Wenn da dann auf die SuFu verweist, wird man dann teilweise auch nch blöd abgemacht.


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die Crystal genug Tiefgang? Wie wären die in Kombination mit einem Onkyo 309? (TXRS oder wie auch immer das heißt ) Der gefällt mir nämlich echt gut



Also wenn du bei Yamaha bleiben willst, sollte man eher auf die 400er Reihe zurückgreifen hat mir dfence geraten. In deinem Fall also der 471.


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Haben die Crystal genug Tiefgang? Wie wären die in Kombination mit einem Onkyo 309? (TXRS oder wie auch immer das heißt ) Der gefällt mir nämlich echt gut


 
Hab sie jetzt nach einem Jahr das erste mal benutzt um saubere Musik zu hören, Stereo, eben ohne den Subwoofer, welcher in meinem Fall halt ein Wharfedale DX10 ist, sehr zu empfehlen. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden, hatte ich so nicht erwartet, also schon ne Hausnummer. Für gutes Heimkino braucht es aber auf jeden Fall nen aktiven kräftigen Subwoofer, wenn der Schwerpunkt dabei auf Filmen liegt eben einen Downfire Sub in meinen Augen, da dieser einfach mehr Wumms erzeugt und so der WOW Effekt deutlich grösser ist.

Wenn die Crystal 3, dann aber mit den Saulen vorne und nicht die abgespeckte Variante. Der Center ist gut, Satelliten auch, alle mit Reflexröhre


----------



## Sync (6. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Der Anfang meines Heimkinos



Ist die Aufstellung nicht etwas unvorteilhaft?


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

Mal so gefragt: Welches Lautsprecherset ist denn Klangtechnisch besser? (Erstmal ohne Sub) Jamo oder Wharfdale? Das Jamo sagt mir irgendwie mehr zu


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Aufstellung nicht etwas unvorteilhaft?



Du bist nun schon der 3. der mich darauf anspricht, aber ich kann es (leider) nicht anders aufstellen. Auf dem Foto sieht man nicht, dass die LS nach hinten noch ca 70-80 cm Platz haben es dröhnt also nicht oder dergleichen. Mich stört nur das ich den AV-R so hinstellen muss und somit der Abstand von Fernseher zu LS nicht gleichmäßig ist.

Ich bin aber für Verbesserungsvorschläge natürlich offen 

@Kai Die werden beide nicht allzu schlecht sein - hängt von deinem Geschmack ab denke ich.


----------



## Sync (6. November 2011)

Fernseher an die Wand hängen


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

Hmm  Kann mich nicht recht Entscheiden... Ich will nur meinen Vater davon abhalten, Brüllwürfel zu kaufen 

Zur Aufstellung deiner Anlage: Kannst du nicht den AVR hinter den TV stellen? hast ja ne Fernbedienung 

@Sync: Da bräuchte man aber dann ein ziemlich spezielles System, das man evt. sogar selber bauen müsste (Dachschräge!)


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Fernseher an die Wand hängen



Wie Kai bereits sagte das ist eine Dachschräge 



watercooled schrieb:


> Hmm  Kann mich nicht recht Entscheiden... Ich will nur meinen Vater davon abhalten, Brüllwürfel zu kaufen
> 
> Zur Aufstellung deiner Anlage: Kannst du nicht den AVR hinter den TV stellen? hast ja ne Fernbedienung


 
Ich würde aber auch zu den Jamo greifen, glaube ich oder so wie ich eine Kombination aus der Quantum 55x Reihe wäre auch denkbar  Wie groß ist denn das Budget?

Nee die Kommode auf dem das ganze steht ist genauso lang wie der AV-R außerdem wäre das recht blöd


----------



## Ecle (6. November 2011)

Hat jemand schonmal den V Dac II unter Linux getestet?


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wie Kai bereits sagte das ist eine Dachschräge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naja, die Qunatum werden zu teuer. Die wären vielleicht auch mal was für mich, oder aber die GLE490....

Kauf dir ein gescheites Rack  Oder stell den AVR woanders hin, zB da wo dein Receiver/Bluray/DVD Gedöhns steht.

@Ecle: Ist das Plattformgebunden? ich dachte das Läuft nur über Cinch?


----------



## Namaker (6. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Mich stört nur das ich den AV-R so hinstellen muss und somit der Abstand von Fernseher zu LS nicht gleichmäßig ist.


 TV auf den AVR stellen? Falls es dann allerdings nicht zu hoch wird.


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Naja, die Qunatum werden zu teuer. Die wären vielleicht auch mal was für mich, oder aber die GLE490....
> 
> Kauf dir ein gescheites Rack  Oder stell den AVR woanders hin, zB da wo dein Receiver/Bluray/DVD Gedöhns steht.


 
Och viel teurer nicht unbedingt. Die Front könnte man 2x 555er nehmen (260 Euro) den Center 53 (100 Euro) und noch 2 551er als Rears nochmal knapp 120 Euro und du hast 5.0. Später dann noch einen Sub deiner Wahl et voila. Also möglich ist da alles. Die GLE 490 mochte ich nicht so der Hochton ist zwar beim Probe hören noch okay aber auf Dauer wäre das nervig.

Wer brauch schon einen DVD/Bluray Player?  Mein PC hängt über HDMI dran, dank WaKü ist die Lautstärke kein Problem.

@Namaker Wäre möglich, fragt sich nur ob die Abwärme des AV-R dann noch abziehen kann...


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

Meinst du die Magnat sind dann besser als die Jamo? 

Naja zumindest nen Receiver wirst du doch haben 

@Namaker: Temperatur?


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meinst du die Magnat sind dann besser als die Jamo?
> 
> Naja zumindest nen Receiver wirst du doch haben


 
Das hängt natürlich vom Geschmack ab, bei mir sind sie wegen der Aufstellung rausgefallen.

Jap habe ich aber der ist schön klein und steht links hinterm Fernseher den sieht man da auf dem Bild gerade noch


----------



## Namaker (6. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> @Namaker Wäre möglich, fragt sich nur ob die Abwärme des AV-R dann noch abziehen kann...


 Ich hab meinen TV auch auf meinem NAD stehen, klappt ohne Probleme, selbst mein Kater hat schon desöfteren auf dem geschlafen


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

Es gibt auch Centerlautsprecher, die problemlos einen Fernseher tragen.


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hmm  Kann mich nicht recht Entscheiden... Ich will nur meinen Vater davon abhalten, Brüllwürfel zu kaufen
> 
> Zur Aufstellung deiner Anlage: Kannst du nicht den AVR hinter den TV stellen? hast ja ne Fernbedienung
> 
> @Sync: Da bräuchte man aber dann ein ziemlich spezielles System, das man evt. sogar selber bauen müsste (Dachschräge!)



Also ich denke die Wharfedales werden auch aufgrund der besseren effezienz einfach etwas feiner und genauer sein, bei dem Jamos könnte es etwas zuviel sein noch nen Subwoofer hinzuzustellen, eben weil die DInger ja schon nen großen Tieftöner mit Seitwärts-Strahlung haben. Diese muss man halt auch erstmal so aufstellen als dass man diese auch gut nutzen kann. 

Das bist du mit den Wharfies flexibler. Ansonsten bestelle doch mal die Wharfedales, zurückgehen können sie immer noch, wenn sie dir zu schwach sind, weg damit. Wenn sie passen würde ich sie an deiner Stelle auch den Jamos vorziehen. Hatte meine damals bei LostinHifi geordert. Macht ganz gute Preise, hatte dort auch den DX10 bekommen, war ein Aussteller, dadurch hat mich das alles knappe 560€ inklusive gekostet, was absolut super ist.


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

Hier übrigens nochmal der Link zu dem Kopfhörertagebuch von gestern:



http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community...gs-842603.html

Der Thread ist wirklich sehr, sehr gut geschrieben. Beeindruckend, welchen Aufwand er dort betreibt.


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Centerlautsprecher, die problemlos einen Fernseher tragen.


 
Das wäre eine Möglichkeit dann könnte ich den TV auch ein Stück nach rechts bekommen, da die Bildfläche dann über dem AV-R liegt.


----------



## Sync (6. November 2011)

Oder nen neuen tv schrank. mit mehreren regalfächern. in hochglanz schwarz oder so


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Möglichkeit dann könnte ich den TV auch ein Stück nach rechts bekommen, da die Bildfläche dann über dem AV-R liegt.


 Du willst dir doch eh Nubert Lautsprecher kaufen, oder?


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst dir doch eh Nubert Lautsprecher kaufen, oder?



Nicht mehr ich hatte mich nach dem Probe hören auf Nubert oder Magnat festgelegt. Mir waren aber nachher 500 Euro für ein Paar 481 die ja eigentlich der 381 entsprechen zu happig


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

Die entsprechen nicht der 381, weil sie voller spielen bzw. mehr Tiefgang haben.


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Die entsprechen nicht der 381, weil sie voller spielen bzw. mehr Tiefgang haben.



Das ist klar aber da ich die nicht hätte Probe hören können hab ich mich für die Quantum entschieden.


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

Klar, einfach bestellen, mit zum Fachhändler schleppen und dort hören.


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, einfach bestellen, mit zum Fachhändler schleppen und dort hören.



Die 500 Euro schüttel ich aber nicht mal eben so aus dem Ärmel geschweige denn mit zum Händler. Später wenn ich arbeiten gehe vllt. mal


----------



## Ecle (6. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> @Ecle: Ist das Plattformgebunden? ich dachte das Läuft nur über Cinch?


 
Der V Dac wird ja normal über USB am PC angeschlossen. Das muss das OS bzw. der Treiber natürlich erstmal leisten, dass darüber auch der Ton ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. November 2011)

HAWX, bist du nicht zufrieden mir deinen Magnat Quantum 557, da du ja neue kaufen willst?


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

Ich will neue kaufen? Huch? Die Quantum hab ich erst seit gestern! Es kommen nur noch Center, Sub und Rears falls du das meinst 

Edit: Wäre ich nicht zufrieden gewesen hätte ich die in einen Karton gesteckt und zurückgeschickt, aber sie treffen meinen Geschmack ziemlich genau


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich will neue kaufen? Huch? Die Quantum hab ich erst seit gestern! Es kommen nur noch Center, Sub und Rears falls du das meinst
> 
> Edit: Wäre ich nicht zufrieden gewesen hätte ich die in einen Karton gesteckt und zurückgeschickt, aber sie treffen meinen Geschmack ziemlich genau


 
War nur gerade etwas verwirrt. 

Dann viel Spass mti deinen Lautsprechern  Bin auch erst vor nem Monat auf richtiges Hifi umgestiegen. Von Bose auf Wharfedale is schon n krasser Unterschied


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

Welche Bose hast du gegen welche Wharfedale in die Wüste geschickt?


----------



## HAWX (6. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> War nur gerade etwas verwirrt.
> 
> Dann viel Spass mti deinen Lautsprechern  Bin auch erst vor nem Monat auf richtiges Hifi umgestiegen. Von Bose auf Wharfedale is schon n krasser Unterschied


 
Das glaub ich dir gerne 

Edit: @ all Ihr müsst euch mal Johannes Oerding an - hat mich momentan total gepackt


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> War nur gerade etwas verwirrt.
> 
> Dann viel Spass mti deinen Lautsprechern  Bin auch erst vor nem Monat auf richtiges Hifi umgestiegen. Von Bose auf Wharfedale is schon n krasser Unterschied


 
Ja, die großen Wharfies hätte ich auch gern genommen, reichte nur für die kleinen, und bei unserem MiniWohnzimmer auch besser so


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. November 2011)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Fernseher zuzulegen und deshalb auf 5.1 umzusteigen. Was hast du denn für einen AV-Receiver?

@Xion4 Was hast du denn dann für welche gekauft? Bist du zufrieden?

@Madz Es waren die Companion 5


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

Sind in meinem Fall "nur" die Crystal 3 mit nem DX 10 Subwoofer. Bin aber mehr als zufrieden, für das Geld absolut unschlagbar. Ich habe meine an nem Denon AVR 1610 hängen, für mehr hats halt nicht gereicht


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. November 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Sind in meinem Fall "nur" die Crystal 3 mit nem DX 10 Subwoofer. Bin aber mehr als zufrieden, für das Geld absolut unschlagbar. Ich habe meine an nem Denon AVR 1610 hängen, für mehr hats halt nicht gereicht



Hast du schon mal ohne Sub gehört? Wie klingen die dann?

Hört man den Woofer aus der kompletten Anlage heraus?


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

Ja hab ich, und da man Musik Stereo hört geht der Sub da nicht mit an, sofern man natürlich nicht irgendeinen ProLogic ZauberModus an macht. Hatte mit Erstellung meines HTPCs mal ein paar FLACs drüber laufen lassen, dass auch mal richtig laut. Sie schreien nicht (Whitney Houstons - I will always love you) welches denke ich schon sehr an den Lautsprechern zerrt. Aber auch der Tiefton kommt nicht zu kurz.

Beim Heimkino ist der Sub echt die Bombe in meinen Augen, wenn es knallt, dann rappelt es auch in der Hütte, auch ein subtil unterlegter Bass den es bei Filmen wie z.B. The Ring gibt, wird gut wiedergeben.


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. November 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich, und da man Musik Stereo hört geht der Sub da nicht mit an, sofern man natürlich nicht irgendeinen ProLogic ZauberModus an macht. Hatte mit Erstellung meines HTPCs mal ein paar FLACs drüber laufen lassen, dass auch mal richtig laut. Sie schreien nicht (Whitney Houstons - I will always love you) welches denke ich schon sehr an den Lautsprechern zerrt. Aber auch der Tiefton kommt nicht zu kurz.
> 
> Beim Heimkino ist der Sub echt die Bombe in meinen Augen, wenn es knallt, dann rappelt es auch in der Hütte, auch ein subtil unterlegter Bass den es bei Filmen wie z.B. The Ring gibt, wird gut wiedergeben.


 
Ah, vielen Dank. Da es bei mir keine solchen Modi gibt, muss ich dann wohl bei Musik abstöpseln, wenn es denn mal ein Subwoofer in mein Wohnzimmer schaffen sollte. Mal sehen.


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

Nein, abstöpseln brauchst du nichts. Sobald am Receiver die Wiedergabe auf Stereo läuft ist der Sub still. Erst bei ProLogic und Co springt er bei Musik mit an. Und solche Modi hat jeder AV Receiver behaupte ich mal, selbst mein altes Lidl Ding hatte sowas. Und bei dem musste ich mit Sub hören weil kein Tiefton aus den Satteliten kam.


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. November 2011)

Das Problem ist ja, dass ich keine AV Receiver habe sondern einen reinen Stereo Verstärker


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

Ja, aber wozu dann ein 5.0?


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. November 2011)

Es würde jetzt erst mal um 2.1 gehen. Also um Stereo Standboxen + Subwoofer.


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

Nee, entweder 5.1 oder 2.0, alles andere sind nur Halbweisheiten die dir nicht gefallen würden. Nen AV Receiver kriegst du mit Leitung für die Wharfies bei 200€ gute gebrauchte. Dann eher erstmal 5.0 und auf den Hammer verzichten bzw. später kaufen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. November 2011)

Okay. Das würde aber eh erst nächstes Jahr in Frage kommen. jetzt schon viel Geld für die Dinger ausgegeben. Meine Eltern würden mir was erzählen wenn ich jetzt noch mit Sorround kommen würde Is ja doch ne ausgabe von mindestens 800€ mit Sub.


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

Naja, man kann ja mit 5.0 anfangen  Kontaktiere doch mal LostinHifi sofern es die noch gibt, vielleicht hat er ja ein paar Ausstelleungsstücke


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. November 2011)

Jetzt stehen erst ma die Anschaffung eines Plattenspielers und einer neuen Grafikkarte an. Muss mein "Projekt Heimkino" noch n bissl zurückhalten. Leider.

Was könnt ihr an PLattenspielern bis 500€ empfehlen?


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

N Abend  

Hab gerade was aus dem Keller gezerrt und n bisschen Geputzt und Entstaubt. Meint ihr der ist noch zu gebrauchen? Kennt den jemand?

Ist ein Technics SA-DX750. Nichtmal 4Ohm Stabil ist das Teil  Besonders hart finde ich ja den Aufdruck Class H+ 

mfg

PS: 5x 80W  Bevor er Explodiert?


----------



## Gast12348 (6. November 2011)

oh nen Matsushita gerät, naja 5*80watt wird der natürlich nicht liefern. 2*60Watt sind maximal drinne, und im 5 kanal betrieb wohl so um die 180Watt maximal. Naja ist halt nen Class H. Also nicht unbedingt bester Sound. 

Tja probier ihn mal aus, mir würd der nicht so gefallen *g*


----------



## Scheolin (6. November 2011)

weiß nich wo bei dem das problem sein soll....ob 4 oder 8 ohm is ne frage der auslegung, und auf den FL/R kanälen bringt der schon seine 80W, auf den neben Kanälen vllt. 50W und naja...über die class muss man sich in den preisregionen noch nicht streiten xD

Edit: ich bin n bissel optimistischer als Dfence


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> oh nen Matsushita gerät, naja 5*80watt wird der natürlich nicht liefern. 2*60Watt sind maximal drinne, und im 5 kanal betrieb wohl so um die 180Watt maximal. Naja ist halt nen Class H. Also nicht unbedingt bester Sound.
> 
> Tja probier ihn mal aus, mir würd der nicht so gefallen *g*



Matsushita?  Wasn das?

Hab leider keine Lautsprecher für den da, nur kleine JBL Brüllwürfel


----------



## Gast12348 (6. November 2011)

Scheolin schrieb:


> Edit: ich bin n bissel optimistischer als Dfence



Und ich richte mich danach was Technics angibt  

@Watercooled Technics war eine Marke von Matsushita bevor Technics durch Panasonic ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Scheolin (6. November 2011)

wo gibt technics das denn an?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Matsushita?  Wasn das?
> 
> Hab leider keine Lautsprecher für den da, nur kleine JBL Brüllwürfel


 
Matsushita ist der Konzern hinter Panasonic. Letztere Bezeichnung wurde damals für das Auslandsgeschäft genutzt, was in unseren Bereichen vermutlich besser ankam und einprägsamer war. Technics ist ein weiterer Markenname.
Wie ich gerade sehe wurde der Name Matsushita 2008 allerdings begraben, der gesamte Konzern heißt nun Panasonic.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. November 2011)

im Handbuch


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> im Handbuch



Das gibt es nicht mehr  Das Ding ist ne sehr gute Heizung


----------



## Scheolin (6. November 2011)

ohhh ja, kenn ich von meinem(bzw. nfs) technics auchnoch sehr gut....gib ihm feuer und du kanns spiegeleier drauf machen


----------



## PEG96 (6. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt stehen erst ma die Anschaffung eines Plattenspielers und einer neuen Grafikkarte an. Muss mein "Projekt Heimkino" noch n bissl zurückhalten. Leider.
> 
> Was könnt ihr an PLattenspielern bis 500€ empfehlen?



Mache doch mal ein neurs Tbema.
Ganz wichtig ist, ib gebraucht auch un Frage kommt


----------



## TBF_Avenger (6. November 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Mache doch mal ein neurs Tbema.
> Ganz wichtig ist, ib gebraucht auch un Frage kommt


Und bist du Einsteiger in Sachen Vinyl?
Für einen hübschen Plattenspieler musst du eigentlich keine 500 Euro ausgeben. Spaß am Vinyl kannst du schon ab 50 Euro für einen gebrauchten haben.
Gebrauchte Spieler wie ein Dual CS 604 oder 704 z.B. sind klar besser als heutige Spieler von Dual ( z.B. CS 435/455 ) und dazu noch deutlich günstiger.


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:
			
		

> Und bist du Einsteiger in Sachen Vinyl?
> Für einen hübschen Plattenspieler musst du eigentlich keine 500 Euro ausgeben. Spaß am Vinyl kannst du schon ab 50 Euro für einen gebrauchten haben.
> Gebrauchte Spieler wie ein Dual CS 604 oder 704 z.B. sind klar besser als heutige Spieler von Dual ( z.B. CS 435/455 ) und dazu noch deutlich günstiger.



Ich glaube ein Einsteiger gibt keine 500€ für einen TT aus 

@Sheo: Ist das nicht schädlich? (Temperatur)


----------



## PEG96 (6. November 2011)

Wenn gebraucht auch geht, würde ich entweder ein SL1210 oder etwas in der Richtung Cs 704.
Ist der Tonabnhemer auch mit in den 500€?
Wenn es neu sein muss, empfehle ich dir den ProJect Xpression III.
wie sieht es denn mit den Funktionen aus? Halbautomatisch, Vollautomatisch oder gar manuell?

MfG PEG


----------



## sipsap (7. November 2011)

Klipsch stellt neues Sound-System Energy Power EM-2.1 vor -


----------



## Caspar (7. November 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> Klipsch stellt neues Sound-System Energy Power EM-2.1 vor -



Och nö...  Klipsch will sich verramschen lassen.


----------



## Sync (7. November 2011)

abwarten vll klingts ja ganz gut


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

Die kommen aber nicht direkt von Klipsch, sondern von der Firm Energy die logischerweise zu ihnen gehört.
Siehe dazu auch hier:About


----------



## HAWX (7. November 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Och nö...  Klipsch will sich verramschen lassen.



Erstmal abwarten eventuell stellt es ja zusammen mit Microlab mal eine Konkurrenz zu Edifier bei den PC Systemen dar


----------



## sipsap (7. November 2011)

i dont think so! nicht bei der größe der satelliten.


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. November 2011)

Werde dann mal heute Abend, wenn ich genug Zeit habe einen Thread erstellen.

Btw: Man gibt doch gerne Geld für sein Hobby aus, ihr etwa nicht? 
Und 500€ waren jetzt mal grob gesetzt, will einfach mal wissen was man dafür bekommt und ob es sich lohnt 500€ dafür auszugeben.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten eventuell stellt es ja zusammen mit Microlab mal eine Konkurrenz zu Edifier bei den PC Systemen dar


 
Also sorry aber ich hab mir das klipsch ding angeschaut, da fällt aufm ersten blick auf das es nen haufen plastikschrott ist mit ner verarbeitung von 30€ China Lautsprechern ( besonders die rückseite von dem "subwoofer" deutet dadrauf hin ) Da sehen die Edifier sachen dagegen schon um einiges wertiger aus ( auch wenns ebenfalls China ware ist )


----------



## Xion4 (7. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Werde dann mal heute Abend, wenn ich genug Zeit habe einen Thread erstellen.
> 
> Btw: Man gibt doch gerne Geld für sein Hobby aus, ihr etwa nicht?
> Und 500€ waren jetzt mal grob gesetzt, will einfach mal wissen was man dafür bekommt und ob es sich lohnt 500€ dafür auszugeben.


 
Ich sag ja. mit ein wenig handeln, Glück auf Aussteller ists schnell das Crystal 3 + AV Receiver 

http://www.lostinhifi.com/

Das ist jetzt auch nicht als Werbung gedacht, aber ich wurde angemessen beraten, war bereit knapp 1000€ auszugeben und es wurden nicht einmal 600€, von daher fühlte ich mich dort gut aufgehoben, vom Ergebnis garnicht zu sprechen.


----------



## HAWX (7. November 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Also sorry aber ich hab mir das klipsch ding angeschaut, da fällt aufm ersten blick auf das es nen haufen plastikschrott ist mit ner verarbeitung von 30€ China Lautsprechern ( besonders die rückseite von dem "subwoofer" deutet dadrauf hin ) Da sehen die Edifier sachen dagegen schon um einiges wertiger aus ( auch wenns ebenfalls China ware ist )


 
Keine Ahnung ich hab nur schnell in der Pause zwischen einer Schulstunde angeguckt und den Text überflogen für eine genauere Betrachtung fehlte mir die Zeit.

Übrigens so nebenbei ich hatte ja schon angesprochen, dass Microlab in direkter Konkurrenz zu Edifier steht und diese Vermutung hat sich vor ca 30 Minuten bestätigt. Ich hab hier diese:

Offizielle Website Microlab Hersteller akustischer Lautsprecher für Computer

Nun ich war seeeehr sehr skeptisch, ob die wirklich vernünftig sein können. (man bedenke Wireless) Nun ja kurzum ich musste erstmal bei Geizhals nachschauen, ob die wirklich nur 120 Euro kosten. Die sind dermaßen P/L stark das ist schon ein Hammer. Sehr homogen (keine Spur von Mittenlosigkeit) und selbst der Bass ist für die Größe ordentlich. Ich würde sie nahezu jedem Edifier vorziehen, einschließlich dem S530, was mal eben knapp das doppelte kostet. Sie spielen aufjedenfall in einer Liga mit Passiv LS bis 150 Euro (Paar) mühelos mit.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

Ich habe mich mal sinnloser Weise auf den Seiten der Hifi-Magazine rumtrieben und bin über  diesen Ausdruck  gestopert: " nach alter BBC-Monitor-Schule ". Was heißt das?


----------



## evosociety (11. November 2011)

Hab es gerade geschafft das die Polizei wegen Lärmbelästigung da war... ich war lauter als die Baustelle auf der Straße. Dabei war der Poti gerade mal auf 2 Uhr.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. November 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Hab es gerade geschafft das die Polizei wegen Lärmbelästigung da war... ich war lauter als die Baustelle auf der Straße. Dabei war der Poti gerade mal auf 2 Uhr.


 
Mein Rekord liegt bei 29 mal in einem Sommer  bei nr 30 hätten sie mir die Anlage mitgenommen, da war ich dann doch etwas braver und hab Fenster zugemacht und geschwitzt, allerdings ist das jetz gut 16 jahre her, und ich war zu dem zeitpunkt zarte 15  Der witz ist aber, es hat sich immer nur ein "Nachbar" beschwert, und der hat 300 meter weiter weg gewohnt


----------



## Scheolin (11. November 2011)

ich liebe es im Mischgebiet zu wohnen

immer wenn die nachbarsflöte anfängt basshorn zu spielen(krumm und schief wie nix xD) kann man das übertönen ohne angst vor der Polizei zu haben xD


----------



## sl-baller (11. November 2011)

Der Threadname war ja ... "Wer terrorisiert seine Nachbarn am besten?!" ... oder?!  ...


Schöne Geschichten hier!  ...


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2011)

Scheolin schrieb:


> ich liebe es im Mischgebiet zu wohnen
> 
> immer wenn die nachbarsflöte anfängt basshorn zu spielen(krumm und schief wie nix xD) kann man das übertönen ohne angst vor der Polizei zu haben xD


 
Kenn ich den Nachbarn ?


----------



## HAWX (13. November 2011)

So das wars ich bin hier komplett raus, man gut das es in unserer FB-Gruppe besser läuft als hier.

Adios...


----------



## hydro (13. November 2011)

Ich habe mal vom DT880 Ed. die Polster mit dem 770 Pro getauscht, wärend der 880 quasi unbrauchbar wird, verliert der 770 sein tiefes Bassgewummer. Er bleibt zwar trotzdem etwas unkontrolliert und schwammig, aber deutlich besser als die normale Version. Vorallem der Kickbass und Mittenbereich wird nichtmehr so stark überdeckt, Höhen etwas gebremst. Klingt alles in allem recht AKG ähnlich, mit etwas weniger Details, jedoch auch nicht ganz so langweilig. Jemand mit der Möglichkeit zum testen sollte es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## scotschy (16. November 2011)

Kennt von euch einer das byerdynamic mmx300

Ist das gut zum zocken


----------



## b0s (16. November 2011)

Laut diversen Tests, die du dir selbst mit einer Suchmaschine deiner Wahl ersuchen kannst: Ja.

Genaugenommen ist es das beste Consumer-Headset.
Du kriegst aber auch für die hälfte des Geldes ein Beyerdynamic DT 770, auf dem das MMX 300 basiert (sie sind nicht identisch), aber ein Kopfhörer ohne Mikrofon ist. Kaufst du dir für unter 10 Euro ein Anklipsmikro dazu, sparst du sehr viel Geld und hast einen vergleichbaren Sound (nicht schlechter, sondern anders), sowie eine mehr als ausreichende Mikrofonqualität.


----------



## scotschy (16. November 2011)

Ok weil ich habe das senheiser pc360 und ich frage mich ob es nicht besser ist ein neues zu kaufen da meins an Ohr gebrochen ist


----------



## b0s (16. November 2011)

Das PC360 ist shcon ziemlich weit oben auf der Headset-Skala. Du musst wissen ob du damit bisher zufrieden warst. Wenn ja spricht ja auch nichts dagegen wieder eins zu kaufen.

Wenn du was ausrobieren willst, ist das MMX300 sicher ein guter Kandidat. Budget scheint bei dir ja nur begrenzt ein Rolle zu spielen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Wie immer: Lieber Kopfhörer+ Ansteckmicro als ein Headset


----------



## scotschy (16. November 2011)

Ok
Ja das Geld ist egal wen die Leistung passt und das pc360 ist nicht schlecht auf jeden besser wie mein altes g35


----------



## Infin1ty (16. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von USB Soundkarten, zum Beispiel:
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1, USB (70SB109000002) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Werde mir bald nen gescheiten Kopfhörer zulegen und die Soundkarte von meinem iMac ist nicht so das Wahre 
Kann die Surround Emulation ?

LG


----------



## sipsap (16. November 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ative-soundblaster-x-fi-surround-5-1-usb.html

3sec google und 2sec scrolln liefern:

X-Fi CMSS-3D, was Stereoklang von MP3´s, Spielen und Filmen auf virtuellen Surroundklang erweitert

keine hoffnung für's forum. so wird doch auch keiner mehr motiviert reviews zu schrieben


----------



## Madz (16. November 2011)

Kann jemand was zu diesen Lautsprechern sagen:

Yamaha NS-G100 MKII
Schneider 8028 LS


Bisher habe ich nur herausgefunden, daß sie ca. 20 Jahre alt sind. Beide könnte ich für 60 bzw. 50€/Paar kaufen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Xion4 (16. November 2011)

Hmmm...ich mag mich täuschen, aber ist Schneider nicht die "Hausmarke" von Quelle und Co. damals gewesen?

Edith: hmmm...scheint mal was gutes gewesen zu sein: http://keqawezoruhaxedo.blogspot.com/2011/11/schneider-lautsprecher-8028-ls-ehemals.html sofern man dem geschriebenem Glauben schenken darf...dennoch, irgendwie verbinde ich Schneider mit Versandhaus...



PS: ich werde die PFE122 auch wieder verkaufen  Sind super Dinger, klanglich ne glatte 1, nur kann ich sie auf dem Fahrrad nicht gebrauchen, nicht mit meinen Ohren und meiner Sitzhaltung, mir rutschen die Kabel übers Ohr, und da ich die IEs zu 98% nur auf den Raddel nutze...hast du ein Tipp für gute In Ears mit Nackenkabel? Also rechte Kabel länger als das linke?


----------



## Madz (16. November 2011)

Hmm, auf die Schnelle nicht. Wieviel willst du für die PFE 122?


Wieso legst du das eine Kabel nicht hinterm Ohr lang?


----------



## Xion4 (16. November 2011)

Mach ich ja, wie "vorgeschrieben". Aber die rutschen mir beim Radeln dann über die Kante, und dann sitzen sie blöd. Foam Tips hin der her, und dass sie dann auch wieder nicht so gut klingen versteht sich denke ich von alleine. Und da ich imm Winter Handschuhe trage, kann man nicht mal eben nachkorriegieren...somit ist nach weniger als nun 1 Stunde Spielzeit für die Schätzchen Schluss bei mir, hab heute schon wieder die CX 300 genutzt...


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu diesen Lautsprechern sagen:
> 
> Yamaha NS-G100 MKII
> Schneider 8028 LS


 
Yamaha NS-G100 

Baujahr: 1993
Farbe: Schwarz
Abmessungen: 205 x 800 x 230 mm (B x H x T) 
Gewicht: 11 kg

*Technische Daten*

Bauart: 2-Wege Baßreflex Standlautsprecher
Chassis:
Tiefton: 170 mm
Hochton: 25 mm Kalotte

Belastbarkeit (Nenn-/Musikb.): 60/100 Watt
Wirkungsgrad: 88 dB
Frequenzgang: 50 - 22.000 Hz
Übergangsbereiche:
Impedanz: 4 Ohm
Du meinst wohl die Schneider LS 8027 ? 

Nennbelastbarkeit: 50 Watt
Musikbelastbarkeit: 70 Watt
Nennscheinwiederstand: 4 Ohm

Foto im Anhang.

Mfg


----------



## Gast12348 (16. November 2011)

So toll sind die Schneider nicht, und es stimmt, Schneider Boxen wurden vorzugsweise durch Quelle vertrieben, dieser Text aus dem Blog ist schwachsinn hoch 10. 

Denn diese Schneider 8028 gabs garnicht einzeln zu kaufen, sie gehörten zur Schneider Anlage SPP7550 und SPP7570, zugegeben die Anlagen waren für damalige verhältnisse schon klasse, die Boxen aber nicht. Verbaut sind standart Westra Chassis, klanglich eher naja da würde ich keine 50€ für ausgeben wollen. 

Und warum ich das weiß, ich hab die Schneider SPP7570 in meiner Jugend gehabt  Und ich hab nen paar Schneider 8030 Testival ( von Quelle *g* ) bei dennen ich schon lange die Chassis ausgetauscht hab. 

Die 8028 sind bj 1986.


Die 8027 sind noch grottiger, gabs ebenfalls nicht einzeln zu kaufen, waren zubehör zur Team 862 RC Anlage.


----------



## Xion4 (16. November 2011)

Also Madz, du sollst dein Geld lieber für die Phonaks ausgeben


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. November 2011)

Ich würde die Lautsprecher eher mal putzen...als daneben zu posieren.


----------



## Diavolos (16. November 2011)

Sarge_70 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Lautsprecher eher mal putzen...als daneben zu posieren.


Die Box sieht ja mal geil aus, was ist das ?


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. November 2011)

Eine Kef Muon, +/- 100 Mille das Paar. 

Mfg


----------



## Diavolos (16. November 2011)

Das Design ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber wer soviel Geld dafür ausgibt wird wohl schon wissen was er möchte^^
Was für ne Raumgröße braucht man für die eigendlich, so rießig wie die sind?


----------



## Namaker (16. November 2011)

2 Meter sollte die Decke schon hoch sein


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. November 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> 2 Meter sollte die Decke schon hoch sein


 
Ja, mindestens. 

Einen potenten Amp bzw Endstufen sollte man auch haben...


Mfg


----------



## Madz (16. November 2011)

@dfence

Was sagst du zu den Yamaha?


----------



## norse (16. November 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Hab 5.1 Receiver, 2 einzelne Passiv Lautsprecher, 1 passiv Centerbox und eine 2.1 Anlage (bassbox hat Verstärker und verteilt an die 2 Lautsprecher)
Kann ich das ganze an den 5.1 anschließen? was muss ich dabei beachten? Ich denk mir so, wenn ich das einfach anschließe... jag ich  mir doch die Bassbox hoch weil ich durch den Receiver ordentlich Leistung reinjage, oder?

ich steh gerade vor der Entscheidung: 
Cerwin Vega VE5M oder Hubert nubox 311


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. November 2011)

Kennt hier i-jemand den Unterscheid zwischen den Kopfhörern "Plattan" und den "Plattan Plus" von Urbanears ?


----------



## iceman650 (17. November 2011)

Beide crap.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. November 2011)

Warum ?
Ich suche basslastige Kopfhörer für unterwegs für ca. 70 €


----------



## iceman650 (17. November 2011)

AKG K518DJ.
Die Urbanears sind nicht basslastig, sondern billigste Plastik-Stylewummen ohne jegliche Hochtonauflösung oder ähnlich. Frequenzgang sieht aus wie die Rocky Mountains.
Bzw eher - welcher Hochton (HD800 als neutrale referenz) www.headphone.com


----------



## spionkaese (17. November 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> AKG K518DJ.
> Die Urbanears sind nicht basslastig, sondern billigste Plastik-Stylewummen ohne jegliche Hochtonauflösung oder ähnlich. Frequenzgang sieht aus wie die Rocky Mountains.
> Bzw eher - welcher Hochton (HD800 als neutrale referenz) www.headphone.com


 OK, das sieht ... interessant aus


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. November 2011)

Die AKG 518DJ hatte ich bereits auf dem Kopf und wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen...


----------



## Blue_Gun (17. November 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die AKG 518DJ hatte ich bereits auf dem Kopf und wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen...



Gehts ums gefallen oder ums klingen?


----------



## PEG96 (17. November 2011)

Ich tippe mal auf den Tragekomfort


----------



## sipsap (17. November 2011)

ich tippe auf style.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. November 2011)

Am meisten der Tragekomfort, der einfach nicht zu meinem großen Kopf passen will...


----------



## sipsap (18. November 2011)

-> ohr*umschließend* oder gehts um den bügel der dir oben auf die birne drückt?


----------



## Blue_Gun (18. November 2011)

Du willst ihn ja für unterwegs, richtig?

Wenn dich das aufliegen nervt wirst dus schwer haben. Aber probier mal andre durch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. November 2011)

Mich nervt an dem 518DJ, dass er AUF den Ohren sitzt und sie nicht umschließt...


----------



## Blue_Gun (18. November 2011)

Das wird schwierig, dann müssens für unterwegs wohl in-ears sein. 
Porbier mal die Beyerdynamic DTX Serie aus, habe ich auch hier und die klingen ganz gut


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. November 2011)

Möchte auch keine In-Ears, mag das Gefühl nicht so


----------



## Blue_Gun (18. November 2011)

Schwieriger Fall. Wie wärs mit nem extra Thread?


----------



## Madz (18. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Das wird schwierig, dann müssens für unterwegs wohl in-ears sein.
> Porbier mal die Beyerdynamic DTX Serie aus, habe ich auch hier und die klingen ganz gut


 Klingen gut, aber die Phonak PFE 122 klingen besser, kosten aber kaum mehr. Hab die beiden 1:1 gegeneinander gehört.


----------



## Blue_Gun (18. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Klingen gut, aber die Phonak PFE 122 klingen besser, kosten aber kaum mehr. Hab die beiden 1:1 gegeneinander gehört.


 
Wer redet immer von Hifi ist Geschmackssache?  Nein kleiner Scherz, er sollte einfach mal beide hören.


----------



## Madz (18. November 2011)

Klar ist Hifi Geschmackssache, aber wenn ein gleich teures Produkt

ungleich bequemer ist
eine größere Bühne hat
individuell anpassbar ist
ingesamt mehr Details wiedergibt

Dann finde ich es nicht mehr nur Geschmackssache.


----------



## Blue_Gun (18. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Klar ist Hifi Geschmackssache, aber wenn ein gleich teures Produkt
> 
> ungleich bequemer ist
> eine größere Bühne hat
> ...



Dito. Allgemein kann ich das bestätigen. In diesem speziellen Fall kenne ich den Phonak nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

Allerdings dürfte die bequemlichkeit doch subjektiv sein, da jeder andes ist.

Der Rest sind mehr oder weniger Tatsachen.


----------



## Madz (18. November 2011)

Nein, die Bequemlichkeit ist in diesem Fall eher nicht subjektiv, da ich bisher keine In Ears kenne, die sich (dank Schaumstoffohrstücke) so perfekt anpassen.


----------



## Xion4 (18. November 2011)

PS: schau mal in den Marktplatz, da sind gerade ein paar 122er im Angebot 

Und ich kann Madz zustimmen, die Foam Tips sollte man an jedem In Ear haben, isolieren sehr gut, passen sich extrem gut an.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand welche von Sennheiser empfehlen ?

Sennheiser USA - Around the Ear Headphone


----------



## spionkaese (20. November 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: schau mal in den Marktplatz, da sind gerade ein paar 122er im Angebot
> 
> Und ich kann Madz zustimmen, die Foam Tips sollte man an jedem In Ear haben, isolieren sehr gut, passen sich extrem gut an.


Da wird man richtig neidisch, meine K340 sind unglaublich unbequem. Da gibts aber afaik keine anderen Stöpsel, außer den 3 Paaren die mitgeliefert sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2011)

Mal zwei interessante bilder, ohne große worte, Einmal Auzentech HDA Xplosion, Einmal Club3D Theatron Agrippa 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wem fällt was auf ?


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

Die beiden sehen genau gleich aus, nut die Farbe unterscheidet sich.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2011)

Korrekt, wobei man sagen muss, die AuzenTech XPlosion Cinema ( nachfolger der Xplosion ) ist farblich exakt die wie Club 3D, hab nur kein großes bild von der karte gefunden. 

Hintergrund der geschichte, die Club 3D karten sind nichts anderes als Auzentech karten, wenn man den Club 3D aufkleber auf der Rückseite entfernt kommt das Auzentech Logo zum vorschein


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

Kurioses Gesichte.
Ich frage mich ob beide gleich viel kosten.

Mit der Farbe meinte ich die "Kaps" einmal sind sie silber und einmal grün.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2011)

Is nich so kurios wie du denkst. Die Auzentech Xplosion ist bei Auzentech abgelöst worden durch die Meridian, Club 3D hat die Lizenzen gekauft und baut nun die Xplosion umgelabelt als Agrippa. 

Wobei man noch eines erwähnen sollte, die Agrippa ist ne Mischung aus Xplosion und Xplosion Cinema, sie hat die OPAMPS der Xplosion ( die hochwertiger sind ) und die Caps der Xplosion Cinema. 

Die Xplosion hat seinerzeit um die 100-120€ gekostet, die Agrippa kost 50€, was ich mit dem vergleich bezwecken wollt ist einfach, zur Agrippa gibts kaum Specs zu finden, man kann aber quasi die Specs der Xplosion 1-1 übernehmen. 


Hier mal nochn bild von der Cinema 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um dem ganzen jetz noch die Krone aufzusetzen 

Die Asus Xonar D2 besitzt exakt den gleichen Soundchip und exakt den gleichen DAC, wenn man nun die Opamps der Agrippa gegen hochwertige BurBrowns austauscht, kann man annähernd die gleiche Soundqualität erreichen welche die Xonar D2 hat, nur muss man bedenken in der Praxis könnte es noch unterschiede geben da die Xonar D2 bisl hochwertigeren aufbau hat, wie sich das allerdings klanglich auswirkt ist mal dahin gestellt, rein von der Theorie kann man die gleichen technischen daten erreichen, wenn nicht sogar bessere da die Xonar D2 keine austauschbaren Opamps hat


----------



## scotschy (21. November 2011)

Krass wie die uns verappeln


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2011)

Na das hat nix mit veräppeln zu tun, find ich, das wird sogar oft so gemacht.

Wie gesagt die Xplosion gibts ja schon garnicht mehr von Auzentech direkt zu kaufen, halt nur noch von Club3D nur muss man erstmal wissen das hinter der Agrippa sich keine billig karte verbirgt.


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

Mein kurios bezock mehr auf das mit dem Logo, das klingt als ob Auzentech noch zu viele Karten hatte und dort einfach das CLUB3d darufgepackt wurde.

Und wie kann man die Opamps  tauschen?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2011)

Nene die Seriennummer im bestückungsdruck und die Club 3D bezeichnung im KupferLayer sind ja anders, warum bei den Agrippa karten das Auzenlogo beibehalten wurde weis ich allerdings auch nicht, und auch keine ahnung ob das bei höheren serien auch der fall ist. 
Bin schon am grübeln ob ich mir mal so ne Agrippa zulegen soll. 

Die Opamps tauschst du einfach, Chip rausziehen, neuen Chip in den Sockel stecken, fertig. Dauert keine 5 minuten.


----------



## Bier (21. November 2011)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Wo genau sind die Opamps? Hab schon so oft davon gehört, aber keine Ahnung was sie bezwecken und wo sie sich befinden


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2011)

Die Operationsverstärker(=operational amplifier=op-amp) machen aus dem bisschen was aus dem Soundchip(bzw. dem dazwischen geschalteten Digital/Analogwandler wenn der nicht im Soundchip integriert ist) kommt ein Signal dessen Pegel hoch genug ist dass der endgültige Verstärker damit was anfangen kann.

Da der Verstärkungsfaktor bei den Käfern extrem hoch ist merkt man auch Mängel bei der Verstärkung recht einfach. Deswegen haben die Teile einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss auf die Klangqualität.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. November 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Sennheiser HD215 ?


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2011)

Was mir bei der Agrippa Diskussion gerade noch auffällt:
Ist das rot eingekreiste da etwa eine Kanalabschaltung ohne klickende und(im schlimmsten Fall) klebende Relais?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Chip auf der X-Plosion/Agrippa ist übrigens nicht der von der D2.
Der "Asus AV200" ist ein CMI 8788("Oxygen HD") wie er auf der X-Meridian/Theatron zu finden war. Die Karten sind aber beide verschwunden als Asus den Bestand für seine Xonars aufgekauft hat.
Der AV100 dagegen, welcher unter anderem auf der DX Platz findet, könnte vielleicht noch ein CMI8770(das ist der auf der Agrippa) sein, meist hab ich aber auch da von einem Oxygen HD gelesen(sprich er ist mit dem AV200 baugleich).


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2011)

Nene das ist genau umgedreht der AV100 sollte der CMI 8788 sein, wärend der AV200 der CMI8770 ist, in Amerikanischen foren gabs da schon nen riesen aufstand warum Asus auf den Besseren Karten den schlechteren Chip verbaut, muss mal die Links raussuchen, aber da haben sich vor einiger zeit wirklich sehr viel leute aufgeregt. 

Und jep das rot eingekreiste sollte die Kanal abschaltung sein, wird man aber wie bei den X-FI´s auch überbrücken können, bei den X-FI´s haben die etwas den klang beinflusst laut nem Modder der das ganze mit Oszi ausgemessen hat.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2011)

In allen Tests die ich zum Release der D2 gelesen habe war vom "großen" Oxygen HD die Rede und auch nur der war zeitgleich plötzlich ausverkauft. Da würde ich mich auf jeden Fall mal für einen Link interessieren der die andere These erläutert.

Zu den Transistoren als Kanalabschaltung: Natürlich kommt das Signal nicht ganz unverändert dadurch. Das ist auch physikalisch garnicht möglich. Transistoren bei denen die Verluste (deutlich) ausserhalb des hörbaren Frequenzbereiches(damit aber noch locker auf nem Oszi dar zu stellen) auftreten, sollten aber afaik möglich und käuflich sein.


----------



## Namaker (24. November 2011)

Was hat es eigentlich hiermit auf sich?


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2011)

Was soll damit sein? Englisch kannste doch wohl hoffentlich.


----------



## Namaker (25. November 2011)

Nein, ich spreche nur altgriechisch.

 Es kommt mir jedenfalls komisch vor, wenn die dort von einer Effizienz  des Subwooferhorns von 120db bei 1 Watt in 1 Meter Abstand sprechen,  denn das wäre schließlich ein Wirkungsgrad von über 1


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2011)

Kann man eine PCIe Soundkarte eigentlich in jeden PCIe-Slot stecken?

Sollte doch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## HAWX (25. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eine PCIe Soundkarte eigentlich in jeden PCIe-Slot stecken?
> 
> Sollte doch keine Probleme geben.



Hast du dir selbst beantwortet. Ja geht. Warum sollte es auch nicht gehen?


----------



## spionkaese (25. November 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand eine der folgenden CDs:
Nickelback - Here and Now
Halestorm - Halestorm
Apocalyptica - 7th Symphony
und kann mir sagen wie die von der Aufnahmequalität her sind?
Danke


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

Also Nickeback Here and now ist ganz okay, nicht herausragend gut, aber es gibt bei weitem schlechteres


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

Leute, wen ihr auf Elektronische Musik steht solltet ih euch mal SBTRKT und oOoOO anhören. Echt tolle Scheiben von denen.


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Nachdem ich das mit den LS sein lassen werde, steht auch schon im Thread, da ich denn PC nicht die ganze Zeit laufen lassen will.
Bräuchte ich dafür jetzt eine andere Lösung, hat dafür jemad einen Vorschlag.


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

Also du meinst von CD hören oder wie kann ich das verstehen? Ein CD Player + Verstärker + Regalboxen eventuell? Budged?


----------



## NuTSkuL (26. November 2011)

er wird eher in richtung HTPC bzw multimedia-station denken.
bräcuhsteste also sowas wiene multimediaplatte mit display und am besten digital ausgang.

zu nickelback:
ich find sie ganz gut, um es im hintergrund düdeln zu lassen, aber so wirkliche lieder, wo man richtig zu abgehen kann (halt aufn bett rumhüpfen oder so xD) hab ich leider noch nicht für mich gefunden


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Jaja, "auf em Bett herumhüpfen". Nette Umschreibung.


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Ich weiß eben nicht wie ich das Lösen könnte,
Deswegen frage ich ja nach, wäre ja auchblöd wenn nicht.

Bduget um 500€-700€.


----------



## NuTSkuL (26. November 2011)

wien frosch@crack mit ner luftgitarre hättes besser grtorffen, ja 

500-700€...hmmm
reicht dir stereo?


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Ja für Musik brauch ich nicht mehr und am PC habe ich noch KH, die ich allerdings nicht die ganze Zeit tragen möchte.


----------



## Caspar (26. November 2011)

CD Spieler, Receiver und ein passives Lautsprecherpärchen. Dazu bestenfalls noch ein Besuch im Hifi-Laden um die Ecke... oder auch zwei... und du bist schon fast glücklich.


----------



## NuTSkuL (26. November 2011)

hab grad  mal 2 min nach ner multimediaplatte mit display gesucht...wenn du was anständiges haben willst, musst du mit 300€ rechnen.
wär ja dann schon die hälfte vom gudget weg. find ich persönlichs chwachsinnig.
vlt hab ich ja noch n brauchbaren gedanken heute


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Dazu werde ich leider kaum kommen.
 mehr als 5 wichtige Arbeiten in den nächsten Wochen.
Hast ihr so ein paar Vorschläge?


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu werde ich leider kaum kommen.
> mehr als 5 wichtige Arbeiten in den nächsten Wochen.
> Hast ihr so ein paar Vorschläge?



Kommt drauf an, was du so klanglich bevorzugst.

Ansonsten: Probehören sobald du Zeit hast.


----------



## kazzig (26. November 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich habe mir vor einer Woche mehrere Kopfhörer bestellt und am Ende stehe ich vor der Entscheidung: AKG 701 oder Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro.
Als Soundkarte dient eine Asus Xonar DX und hier liegt der Hund begraben! Die DX hat keinen Kopfhörerverstärker und ich frage mich, inwiefern sich das auf die KH auswirkt (vor allem auf den DT990 Pro mit den 250 Ohm).

Wäre hier eine Asus Xonar DG oder Essence STX besser geeignet?


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Wenn schon die Essence. Durch die hochwertigeren Bauteile wirst du potentiell einen Unterschied hören.


----------



## kazzig (26. November 2011)

Verliert der Beyer sehr viel an Klangqualität, wenn ich ihn OHNE einen Kopfhörerverstärker betreibe? Ich höre ihn ja gerade nur mit der DX und beurteile anhand dessen.

Edit: 70:30 Spielen:Musik


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

kazzig schrieb:
			
		

> Verliert der Beyer sehr viel an Klangqualität, wenn ich ihn OHNE einen Kopfhörerverstärker betreibe? Ich höre ihn ja gerade nur mit der DX und beurteile anhand dessen.
> 
> Edit: 70:30 Spielen:Musik



Bleib bei deiner DX so groß ist der Unterschied nun auch nicht.


----------



## spionkaese (26. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Also Nickeback Here and now ist ganz okay, nicht herausragend gut, aber es gibt bei weitem schlechteres



Ok, danke 
Dann muss ich mir qualitätstechnisch ja keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, danke
> Dann muss ich mir qualitätstechnisch ja keine Sorgen machen.



Genau ist ganz normaler Durschnitt, zumindest kein Sondermüll


----------



## spionkaese (26. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Genau ist ganz normaler Durschnitt, zumindest kein Sondermüll



Ich wollte möglichst nichts auf YouTube-Niveau, mit allem anderem komm ich klar


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Das ich mir die LS anhören muss sollte klar sein.
Nur die anderen Sachen haben doch keinen so großen Einfluss.

Will halt nur Wissen ob es etwas gibt was zum ungefähr gleichen Preis besser ist als andere oder ob es auch "schrott" gibt.


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte möglichst nichts auf YouTube-Niveau, mit allem anderem komm ich klar



Welche Platte hat den Youtube Niveau?  Ich mein Bruno Mars Grenade ist schon ne üble Produktion, aber Youtube ist noch wesentlich schlimmer


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Welche Platte hat den Youtube Niveau?  Ich mein Bruno Mars Grenade ist schon ne üble Produktion, aber Youtube ist noch wesentlich schlimmer


 
Wenn man jetzt noch die musikalische Qualität mit einbezieht?  Wie siehts dann aus?


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man jetzt noch die musikalische Qualität mit einbezieht?  Wie siehts dann aus?



Ich würde prinzipiell Bruno Mars gar nicht schlecht finden, aber die Aufnahme ist so schlecht, da verzichte ich lieber


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

Nicht so mein Geschmack  Aber jedem das seine


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so mein Geschmack  Aber jedem das seine



Ich hör halt fast alles, wenn die Quali stimmt  Vernachlässigen kann ich die Quali nur bei Punk/Rock/Alternative meinen lieblings Genres


----------



## spionkaese (26. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hör halt fast alles, wenn die Quali stimmt  Vernachlässigen kann ich die Quali nur bei Punk/Rock/Alternative meinen lieblings Genres



Im Vergleich zu Apocalyptica ist Nickelback von der Aufnahme her bestimmt deutlich schlechter, aber ich verzeihe es ihnen


----------



## Caspar (27. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ich mir die LS anhören muss sollte klar sein.
> Nur die anderen Sachen haben doch keinen so großen Einfluss.
> 
> Will halt nur Wissen ob es etwas gibt was zum ungefähr gleichen Preis besser ist als andere oder ob es auch "schrott" gibt.



Das Wichtigste sind die Lautsprecher, da solltest du auch einen Großteil des Geldes investieren. Einen CD Spieler würde ich gebraucht kaufen. 

Beim Receiver bzw Verstärker kommts darauf an was du alles damit machen möchtest. Die neuen Receiver für um die 200€ bis 250€ sind schon echt okay. 

Schrott... so lange du dich nicht mit Kompaktanlagen aufhälst oder mit Brüllwürfeln von "*B*uy *O*ther *S*ound *E*quipment" - der Name spricht ja schon für sich - ist nahezu alles okay.


----------



## scotschy (27. November 2011)

Schau mal online bei nubert rein kauf dir 2 nubert boxen sind günstig und gehen wie der Teufel


----------



## Pravasi (27. November 2011)




----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

Nichts gegen Nubert Lautsprecher, die sind klasse und ich besitze selbst ein Pärchen Nubox 681, aber es gibt noch mindestens 40-50 Hersteller, die ebenfalls sehr hochwertige Lautsprecher herstellen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Welchen sind das denn?

Ich bin also ich im I-net mal gesucht habe über einen Haufen Hersteller gestolpert zu den ich kaum was finden konnte,


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

Welche sind was?

Hier mal ein paar empfehlenswerte Hersteller.



 Heco
 Dali
 Monitor audio
 canton
 nubert
 KEF
 Klipsch
 Jamo
 Magnat
Focal
 Cambridge audio
 quadral
 wharfedale
 JBL
 Boston Acoustics
 Infinity
 Elac
 Mordaunt Short
 Cabasse
 Sonos Faber
 Burmester
 Backes und Müller
 Sunfire
 Dynaudio
 Linn
 Spendor
 Naim Audio
 Velodyne
 Goldmund
und viele, viele mehr.


Teufel und Bose sind dort mit voller Absicht, aus gutem Grund nicht enthalten.


@all

Wenn jemand noch Vorschläge zu Erweiterung der Liste hat, dann her damit!


----------



## Xion4 (27. November 2011)

Die Liste hast du als Textdatei schon auf dem Dekstop oder?


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

Fast, den Link zum Ursprungspost in den Favoriten.


----------



## Caspar (27. November 2011)

Focal!  Tolle Liste. ^^


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Ich hatte mal ein paar Intressant HPs gefunden finde diese jetzt aber nicht wieder.


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

Wenn Area DVD dabei war, würde ich deren Tests mit sehr viel Vorsicht geniessen. Die finden alles super.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Ich meinte er die HPs  der Hersteller, das die Testseiten nicht so viel taugen ist auch klar.


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

Achso, einfach mal googeln.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Dazu müsste mir der Namen wieder einfallen.
IN meinem Chaos von Lesezeichen habe ich sie bis jetzt nict gefunden.


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

Wer hatte sich hier nochmal die Teufel Ultima bestellt und dann die unterirdische Verarbeitung dokumentiert? Ein Link wäre sehr schön.


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

Is zwar jetzt Off-Topic aber gehört auch irgendwie hierher.

Zurzeit geht dieses Forum hier im Hifi Bereich echt den Bach runter.Leute meinen nur weil man etwas mit was teurerem vergleicht man sei nicht kompetent und empfehle sowieso nur alles, was über dem vorgegebenen Budget liegt. Dann wird man einfach ignoriert.
Desweiteren laufen hier sehr viele unkompetente Leute rum, die einfach nur ihr Produkt, welches sie besitzen, empfehlen ohne auch nur annähernd jeglichen Vergleich zu anderen Produkten zu haben.
Leider beeinflussen auch diese Leute die Kaufentscheidung des Threaderstellers und dieser bekommt einfach nicht das, was er eigentlich wollte. Nämlich das beste Produkt was es für sein Budget gibt.

Außerdem ist die Rechtschreibung und Groß- und Kleinschreibung unter aller S**, ääh ziemlich übel.... 

Eventuell wäre einmal ein allgemeiner Thread mit Empfehlungen für Kopfhörer gut und was man dazu für Soundkarten empfehlen könnte etc. Dann würden hier nicht gefühlte 250 neue Beiträge über Headsets kommen. Würde das jemand mit mir anpacken?


----------



## PEG96 (27. November 2011)

Da könnte ich mich vielleicht mal dranmachen und so eine Übersicht einfach mal erstellen, dass würde aber etwas dauern.

MfG PEG


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Da könnte ich mich vielleicht mal dranmachen und so eine Übersicht einfach mal erstellen, dass würde aber etwas dauern.
> 
> MfG PEG


 
Wäre eine Gute Idee. Viel Spass damit


----------



## Gast12348 (27. November 2011)

Das mit den ideen war schon viel zu oft da, aber erstens sinnlos, weil diese Threads zu 90% eh nicht gelesen werden, zweitens ideen sind viele da, aber kaum einer hat die Zeit sie umzusetzen, oder hat keine lust so viel zeit zu opfern um dann zu bemerken das es fast sinnlos war. 

90% der Threads wären auch hier garnicht vorhanden wenn einmal die Sufu genutzt wird. Aber so ist das, ich hab mich damit abgefunden und poste hier auch so gut wie garnicht mehr, die meisten Threads ignorier ich einfach. 

Groß und Kleinschreibung naja ich bin hier nicht im grammatik forum, das einzige worauf ich achte, das man meine texte lesen kann ohne nen krampf zu bekommen, da ich aber oftmals bei der Arbeit hock wenn ich im Forum bin kann ich mich nicht zu 100% voll drauf konzentrieren das alles fehlerfrei ist.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2011)

Was mir am meisten auffällt ist ja dass sich da die gleichen immernoch regelmäßig drüber auslassen können.

@dfence:
Links zu dem Thema würden mich immer noch interessieren:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-169.html#post3663051
Wenn du die also in Reichweite hast fände ich es nett wenn du sie mir mal schickst bzw. gleich hier postest.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Ich frage mich ob ich für mein Problem einen Thread aufmachen soll geht hier ja doch etwas unter.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. November 2011)

@olstyle ja fisch ich dir heut nacht nochmal raus wenn ich auf Arbeit bin, hab grad wenig zeit um das rauszusuchen


----------



## Xion4 (27. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Is zwar jetzt Off-Topic aber gehört auch irgendwie hierher.
> 
> Zurzeit geht dieses Forum hier im Hifi Bereich echt den Bach runter.Leute meinen nur weil man etwas mit was teurerem vergleicht man sei nicht kompetent und empfehle sowieso nur alles, was über dem vorgegebenen Budget liegt. Dann wird man einfach ignoriert.
> Desweiteren laufen hier sehr viele unkompetente Leute rum, die einfach nur ihr Produkt, welches sie besitzen, empfehlen ohne auch nur annähernd jeglichen Vergleich zu anderen Produkten zu haben.
> ...



Naja, eigentlich kann man ja auch nur empfehlen was man kennt   Ich versuche mir meinen Empfehlungen immer gut zu treffen was dem jeweiligem User ins Budget passt. Beispiel meiner Wharfies, für das Geld einfach unschlagbar gut. Aber ich erlaube die Existenz anderer Produkte neben denen die ich besitze, und das ist der springende Punkt. Ich bin momentan sehr gut bedient mit meiner Ausrüstung, gut bis auf mein z2300 ist nichts tolles, aber reicht erstmal. 

Dennoch lese ich in diesem Bereich mit, versuche zu helfen sofern ich kann, aber auch ein wenig mich zu informieren. Das schöne ist, trotz des singendem Niveaus, siehe "2.1 Anlage für 20€ gesucht" dass es im Bereich HiFi eigentlich keine "Fan-Wars" gibt, deswegen find ich das recht erträglich. Obwohl, doch, es gibt die Teufel-Glaubens-Kriege 

Wenn ich allerdings lese, dass sich ein Teil der Jugend von heute mit dem Gruppenzwang ausredet, gewisse Inhalte zwar liest, aber absolut zu dumm ist diese auch zu verstehen, Stichwort "1000€", stellt man sich schon die Frage, wozu die Mühe, warum hier und nicht woanders. Man schaue sich nur die "Ich brauch ein Headset-Thread-Erstellwut" an, anstatt einmal die ersten 5 Threads die gelistet sind kurz anzuschauen.

Aber eben dank solcher Patienten wie z.B. Madz, anbei Madz, auch ich habe mit nun fast 30 Jahren einen Führerschein und erledige auch alles lieber mit dem Bike, habe ich nun halt ein Beyerdynamic, habe meine Wharfedales und ne schöne STX. Und vorallem, ich bin zufrieden, weiß dass ich mein Geld gut und langfristig investiert habe, und mich über Jahre dran erfreuen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Ich habe den Hersteller jetzt endlich gefunden.
Deutscher Vertrieb:indiana line Prospekte und Preislisten
HP des Herstellers:Indiana Line - Quality Home Audio - Official site


----------



## HAWX (27. November 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte ich mich vielleicht mal dranmachen und so eine Übersicht einfach mal erstellen, dass würde aber etwas dauern.
> 
> MfG PEG



Sowas liegt nahezu fertig auf meinem PC behandelt so gut wie alles was wichtig ist. Angefangen von Theorie bis hin zum Einkaufsguide. Ist aber nicht meines weshalb ich das auch nicht veröffentlichen werde.


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-oder-headset-soundkarte-soll-ich-kaufen.html

Hier mal ein Sammelthread zum Thema Kopfhörer. Vielleicht mal die Kollegen Madz, Xion, Hawx und Co. abonnieren, um hier Empfehlungen zu geben. Vielleicht legt sich dann die 





> "Ich brauch ein Headset-Thread-Erstellwut"


 

Und das mit den "1000€" war schon echt hart. Die anschließende Diskussion über Gruppenzwang und Musikgeschmack der Jugend übertrifft aber alles, was ich bisher hier im Sound Forum erlebt habe 



> Sowas liegt nahezu fertig auf meinem PC behandelt so gut wie alles was  wichtig ist. Angefangen von Theorie bis hin zum Einkaufsguide. Ist aber  nicht meines weshalb ich das auch nicht veröffentlichen werde.



Könntest du mir das mal zukommen lassen? Würde mich schwer intressieren!


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Ich habe zu meinen Fragen mal einen Thread aufgemacht!

Die idee des [Sammelthread] finde ich gut!


----------



## HAWX (27. November 2011)

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-oder-headset-soundkarte-soll-ich-kaufen.html
> 
> Hier mal ein Sammelthread zum Thema Kopfhörer. Vielleicht mal die Kollegen Madz, Xion, Hawx und Co. abonnieren, um hier Empfehlungen zu geben. Vielleicht legt sich dann die



Ich glaub ich verstehe den Sinn da nicht ganz, denn dadurch spammen da jetzt alle die einen KH brauchen in den Thread? Dadurch wird man sich trotzdem wiederholen müssen bis der Arzt kommt und wenn mehrere gleichzeitig beraten werden wollen wirds total unübersichtlich.



> Und das mit den "1000€" war schon echt hart. Die anschließende Diskussion über Gruppenzwang und Musikgeschmack der Jugend übertrifft aber alles, was ich bisher hier im Sound Forum erlebt habe



Das hab ich in meiner ganzen Zeit hier sonst auch noch nie erlebt. Das was dar abging war ein Kindergarten in Perfektion.



> Könntest du mir das mal zukommen lassen? Würde mich schwer intressieren!



Das ist nicht mein Eigentum, ergo werde ich den Einkaufsführer an keinen weitergeben. Sorry ist nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber wenn den jemand rauskramt und als seine Arbeit hinstellt, das möchte ich nicht. Immerhin handelt es sich um wirklich sehr viel Text mit Infos zu etlichen KH's etc. Ist nahezu fertig. Schade, dass er nie erscheinen wird.


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

Alles klar, kein Problem. 



> Ich glaub ich verstehe den Sinn da nicht ganz, denn dadurch spammen da  jetzt alle die einen KH brauchen in den Thread? Dadurch wird man sich  trotzdem wiederholen müssen bis der Arzt kommt und wenn mehrere  gleichzeitig beraten werden wollen wirds total unübersichtlich.



Der Thread sollte eigentlich nur für spezielle Fragen da sein, falls welche auftauchen. Im Anfangspost werde ich noch reinschreiben, die Suchfunktion zu benutzen. Vielleicht machts ja der ein oder andere. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht so ausartet wie du es befürchtest


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Warum nennst du nicht einfach die Quelle/ den Autor?


----------



## HAWX (27. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nennst du nicht einfach die Quelle/ den Autor?



Weil der Text nicht ganz fertig ist und derjenige von diesem Forum vergrault wurde, dadurch kein Interesse mehr hat den Guide zu veröffentlichen. Sind aber ganze 6 Seiten 

@Blue Gun Wir werden es ja sehen


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

Deine Hoffnung in allen Ehren, aber um daran zu glauben, bin ich leider schon viel zu lange in diversen Foren unterwegs.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Das klingt logisch HAWX.


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

Ich glaube noch an dieses Forum

Ach kommt, so langsam verlier ich die Hoffnung, nach euren Meinungen hier


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

Die Mehrzahl der User ist einfach nur faul, will alles einfach verzehrfertig, brühwarm serviert haben und zum Schluß soll man noch zum Mundabwischen vorbeikommen.

Die Eigeninitiative geht meistens gen 0. Das sieht man schon daran, daß Startbeiträge aus gerade einmal zwei Sätzen bestehen.


----------



## spionkaese (27. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich verstehe den Sinn da nicht ganz, denn dadurch spammen da jetzt alle die einen KH brauchen in den Thread? Dadurch wird man sich trotzdem wiederholen müssen bis der Arzt kommt und wenn mehrere gleichzeitig beraten werden wollen wirds total unübersichtlich.
> 
> Das hab ich in meiner ganzen Zeit hier sonst auch noch nie erlebt. Das was dar abging war ein Kindergarten in Perfektion.
> 
> Das ist nicht mein Eigentum, ergo werde ich den Einkaufsführer an keinen weitergeben. Sorry ist nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber wenn den jemand rauskramt und als seine Arbeit hinstellt, das möchte ich nicht. Immerhin handelt es sich um wirklich sehr viel Text mit Infos zu etlichen KH's etc. Ist nahezu fertig. Schade, dass er nie erscheinen wird.



Bzgl. 1000&Gruppenzwang
Worum gehts 
Ich würde mir das ganze gerne mal zu Gemüte führen, hört sich witzig an 

@Topic(soweit es das hier gibt):
Wäre sicherlich ne gute Idee, dann muss nur noch der Link ständig 
wiederholt, statt der ganzen Diskussion.


----------



## HAWX (27. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube noch an dieses Forum
> 
> Ach kommt, so langsam verlier ich die Hoffnung, nach euren Meinungen hier



Du bist noch nicht so lange dabei wie wir


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

Ich seit: 08.12.2009
Du seit: 19.06.2010

Hää? 
Ich hab weniger Beiträge, okay. Heisst aber nicht, dass ich weniger mitbekommen habe, habe auch viel gelesen hier 

Da gabs so einen Thread wo über Gruppenzwang diskutiert wurde. Ich such mal den Link 

Hier ist er 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/188473-2-1-sound-anlage-aber-welche.html

Sehr intressant, wie hier ein User alle Jugendlichen in die "Lady-Gaga-Einheitsbrei"-Schublade steckt.


----------



## hydro (27. November 2011)

Diese "neue" idee gabs schonmal und wurde angepinnt. Oder taeusche ich mich in der intension des TE?


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Diese "neue" idee gabs schonmal und wurde angepinnt. Oder taeusche ich mich in der intension des TE?


 
Was meinst du? Angepinnt ist nur die Diskussion über Kopfhörer vs Headset.
Ich dachte eigentlichen einen Thread für kaufempfehlungen zu machen, was aber am ersten Tag schon nicht hinhaut. Der erste hat ihn nicht einmal gesehen.


----------



## HAWX (27. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seit: 08.12.2009
> Du seit: 19.06.2010
> 
> Hää?
> Ich hab weniger Beiträge, okay. Heisst aber nicht, dass ich weniger mitbekommen habe, habe auch viel gelesen hier



Seit wann ließt du hier? Dann wüsstest du wer den Guide verfasst hat. Wer hat uns alles so verlassen an wichtigen Usern? Ich glaub ich meine eine längere Zeit als du mitgelesen hast


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

Ich dachte jetzt nicht hier ans Soundforum sondern allgemein an das Verhalten der User in Foren. Ich hätts wissen müssen Habs nur gut gemeint Dann wird der Thread eben untergehen


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

Alleine dieser Thread hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...headset-speedlink-medusa-nx-5-1-surround.html

Absolutes Unterschicht RTL2 Niveau, wie die Geschichte endete.


----------



## HAWX (27. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte jetzt nicht hier so ans Soundforum so allgemein an das Verhalten der User in Foren. Ich hätts wissen müssen Habs nur gut gemeint Dann wird der Thread eben untergehen



Ja ich meinte speziell das Soundforum. Hier sind schon so viele gegangen die wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hatten, dass glaubst du gar nicht. Es war selten so extrem in den Threads wie die letzten Tage, aber doch war das Klima hier nie wirklich gut.

Was aus deinem Thread wird werden wir ja sehen, aber ich denke entweder wird er gar nicht benutzt oder es kommen so viele User, dass man die Beratungen nicht parallel halten kann. We will see!


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

Der erste hält ja jetzt schon nix von der Sufu. Weitere werden folgen. Nja, das Problem werden wir wohl nie lösen können.


----------



## HAWX (27. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste hält ja jetzt schon nix von der Sufu. Weitere werden folgen. Nja, das Problem werden wir wohl nie lösen können.



Dieser "erste" nutzt zum Beispiel einen zweit Thread. Der hatte schonmal einen mit nahezu dem gleichen Topic. Da hat er nach 2 KH's gefragt. Nun fragt er nochmal nach diesmal halt nur nach einem KH. Guck einfach mal in seine erstellten Themen.


----------



## hydro (27. November 2011)

Hat einer von euch schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit Crossfeed gesammelt?! Hab jetz mal seit einer Woche das Bauer Plugin für Foobar in Betrieb. Ist jetzt nicht so dass ich einen riesen Unterschied mitbekommen würde, es ist lediglich nicht so ermüdend und ich habe das Gefühl feine Details gehen etwas verloren.


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

Was ist ein guter und günstiger MP3 Player oder gibt es auch Smartphones (kein iphone!) mit gutem Soundchip/Klang?


----------



## hydro (27. November 2011)

Ja, ein iPhone  Denke mal die großen Samsungs werden dem Apfel in nichts nachstehen.
Oder ein einfachen Player deiner Wahl + Fiio E7.


----------



## Bier (27. November 2011)

Wenn wr schonmal bei dem Thema sind:

Wollte mir zu Weihnachten entweder das Samsung Galaxy S2 oder Note gönnen.
Wie sieht das dort aus mit den D/A Wandlern? 
Zur Zeit nutze ich einen iPod Touch 2G.
Kann ich verbesserungen erwarten?


----------



## nyso (28. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist ein guter und günstiger MP3 Player oder gibt es auch Smartphones (kein iphone!) mit gutem Soundchip/Klang?


 
Das SGS2 weiß halbwegs zu überzeugen, im Vergleich zur Anlage aber nicht sonderlich dolle. Ein Apfelfon dürfte noch schlechter sein.

Btw, nicht nur das Soundforum baut/baute drastisch ab. Guckt euch alleine die Tagebücher an! Wenn man überlegt was da bis vor 1, 2 Jahren los war, manmanman


----------



## Cpt. Commander (28. November 2011)

Mein Eindruck ist, dass Ihr Euch gar nicht einig seid wie Ihr das hier machen wollt. Sammelthread, nein. Gleicher Thread für gleiches Anforderungsprofil, nein. Jeder macht seinen eigenen Thread, nein.

Und warum Ihr Euch dann an Diskussionen auf RTL2-Niveau aufreibt, anstatt interessierten Usern zur Hand zu gehen ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Sync (29. November 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Wenn wr schonmal bei dem Thema sind:
> 
> Wollte mir zu Weihnachten entweder das Samsung Galaxy S2 oder Note gönnen.
> Wie sieht das dort aus mit den D/A Wandlern?
> ...


 
Also manche meinen, dass der Soundchip vom Vorgänger des Galaxy S2 besser ist als der jetzige.
Im S2 ist ein Yamaha Chip für den Sound vernatwortlich, der YUM 823.
Vorher war wohl ein anderer verbaut.
Ich persönlich höre aber *keinen* *besonderen* Unterschied zwischen meinem S2, meinen Ipod Classic und dem Iphone 4 meiner Schwester..
Mein S2 klingt minimal wärmer.. kann aber auch Einbildung sein


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

Um mal meine Frage etwas konkreter zu stellen (falls man es überhaupt benatworten kann):
Was ist das Smartphone für ~250€(-300€) mit dem "besten" Soundchip?


----------



## Blue_Gun (29. November 2011)

Also die Sony Erricson fand ich immer grausam. Die Rauschen richtig laut und der Klang ist auch nicht der Bringer. Hatte das W995 und jetzt das Xperia X10 Mini Pro. Beide nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Bier (29. November 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> Also manche meinen, dass der Soundchip vom Vorgänger des Galaxy S2 besser ist als der jetzige.
> Im S2 ist ein Yamaha Chip für den Sound vernatwortlich, der YUM 823.
> Vorher war wohl ein anderer verbaut.
> Ich persönlich höre aber *keinen* *besonderen* Unterschied zwischen meinem S2, meinen Ipod Classic und dem Iphone 4 meiner Schwester..
> Mein S2 klingt minimal wärmer.. kann aber auch Einbildung sein


 OK, danke. Dann werd ich denk ich mal mit dem Klang zufrieden sein


----------



## Patze (30. November 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die "neuen" Lautsprecher sind da !!
> 
> Wen es interessiert, es sind mb quart 980s in Schleiflack weiß


 
Wow! Ein Fischauge!!!?


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (30. November 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier mal meine "Soundanlage" . 

[URL]http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/5803/p1000315r.jpg[/URL]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. November 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@ Patze : Oh ja


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

Das mit dem S2 ist schon intressant, da FOCUS dem S2 nur eine ausreichende Note für den Klang gegeben hat.
Welche In-ears waren noch mal für ich meine 80€ so gut? Hersteller war meines wissen Phonak.

----------------------
Da in meinem Thread mir kaum einer hilft bzw sagt was man nehmen könnte ob umräumen des Zimmer von Vorteil wäre etc.
Hier noch mal der Link zum Thread:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...oanlage-aus-einzelkomponenten-fuer-700-a.html!
-------------------


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. November 2011)

Hallo ihr Sound-Profis.
Da ich mich kaum (=Fast gar nicht) mit dem Thema auskenne, frage ich einfach mal: Taugt der Technics SU-V670 Reciever was (für ein einfaches Stereo-System)? Und ist ein Preis von 20€ dafür in Ordnung?


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Naja, für 20€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen, vorrausgesetzt das Gerät funktioniert.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

Kurzes Googlen hat das ausgespuckt_http://www.hifi-wiki.de/index.php/Technics_SU-V670.
Sollt er funktionieren, wäre das sehr günstig und für 20€ kann man wenig falsch machen!


----------



## Bier (30. November 2011)

Würd ich sofort zugreifen.
20€ wär echt n Schnäppchen. 
Hat immerhin mal 1200 DM.

Hast du die Möglichkeit dir das Gerät vor dem Kauf anzuschauen?
Weil 20€ ist echt extrem günstig. Ich hätte auch locker 100-150€ dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. November 2011)

Danke für eure Einschätzung.
Ansehen müsste wahrscheinlich gehen. Ist allerdings aus einer Kleinanzeige, mal schauen, ob es noch da ist, wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe...


----------



## Bier (30. November 2011)

Ebay Kleinanzeigen? Ich glaub ich hab ihn gefunden 
Beeil dich, sonst schnapp ich ihn mir


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. November 2011)

Hast du ihn dir geschnappt?
Denn ich hab ihn nicht bekommen!


----------



## Bier (30. November 2011)

Ne hab ich nicht.
Aber ich hab drüber nachgedacht 
Ist nämlich wirklich günstig.
Ich hätte es mir noch bis zum Ende der Woche überlegt, weil ich eigl grad kein Geld für sowas hab.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. November 2011)

Naja, dann muss ich ein weiteres Jahr sparen...


----------



## Clonemaster (30. November 2011)

Hallo !

Kenne mich mit Hifi wenig aus..
Habe aber Boxen von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen: Infinity SM 122

Die sind schon recht alt und aus den USA importiert. Mittlerweile benutz ich die schon
ein paar Monate. Der Schaum um den großen Lautsprecher war bereits "zerbröselt".

Wenn ich im Internet suche, findet man schon repair-kits mit neuem Schaumstoff usw. 
Aber lohnt sich das? Bisher hörte es sich nicht an, als würde der Sound nicht passen  
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre einen komplett neuen Lautsprecher rein zu machen, oder wäre
das nicht zu empfehlen?

*edit: *
sehen so aus


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Wenn du die Sicken reparieren kannst, würde ich es machen. Chassistausch ist etwas, was ich mir nicht zutraue, weil ich es noch nicht machen musste.

Warte am besten mal, bis Dfence oder andere erfahrene User sich zu Wort melden!


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

Was ist der Unterscheid zwsichen einem Stereo- Verstärker und einem Receiver.


----------



## Bier (30. November 2011)

Ein Receiver hat einen integrierten Radiotuner.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

Für UKW oder auch für Webradio?


----------



## Bier (30. November 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass es auf das Modell ankommt.
Alte Stereoreceiver haben natürlich kein Webradio.


----------



## sipsap (30. November 2011)

fm und am


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

Soweit so gut.
Gibt es günstige die auch Webradio empfangen können? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, die Hersteller wollen ja auch Geld verdienen.

Warum schreibt eigentlich in meinen Thread niemand mehr was?


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

I think I got a hard one.. 


AKG K-340 Electrostat Dynamic Studio Kopfhörer/Headphones Neuwertig+1j.Garantie! | eBay


----------



## sipsap (30. November 2011)

und warum bitte? weil es von akg ist ...


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Nein, weil es ein elektrostatischer Kopfhörer ist, von dem ich bisher sehr viel Gutes gehört habe UND weil er von AKg ist.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

Mir waren die elektrostatischer  KH nur von Stax bekannt (habe sie aber nicht gehört).
Ich frage mich ob ich mich mit sowas wohl fühlen würde.

btw Da in meinem Thread keiner was schreibt warum auch immer, scheint mir das nicht viel Sinn zu machen.


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

> Mir waren die elektrostatischer  KH nur von Stax bekannt (habe sie aber nicht gehört).
> Ich frage mich ob ich mich mit sowas wohl fühlen würde.


Der K340 wurde in den Achtzigern gebaut.




> btw Da in meinem Thread keiner was schreibt warum auch immer, scheint mir das nicht viel Sinn zu machen.


Morgen lese ich da gerne mal rein.


----------



## spionkaese (30. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Der K340 wurde in den Achtzigern gebaut.
> 
> Morgen lese ich da gerne mal rein.



Jup, mein Vater hat son Teil 
Was war eigentlich das besondere an den Elektrostaten?
Heute gibts ja afaik keine mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

So alt sah er auf den Fotos gar nicht aus, allerdings benutzt AKG die Bezeichnung heute für 25€ In-ears. gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Siehe hier:

Kopfhörer


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

Die Stax sehen aus als haben Stax nie ein Designer gehabt.

btw Das FAQ in deiner Signatur ist ein wenig veraltet.


----------



## PEG96 (30. November 2011)

Funktion geht eben vor Design.


----------



## Namaker (30. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir waren die elektrostatischer  KH nur von Stax bekannt


 Sennheiser hat Anfang der Neunziger auch einen Elektrostaten im Bundle mit einem Röhrenverstärker verkauft (siehe Ava von PEG96). Derzeit arbeiten sie auch an einem Nachfolger, wobei sie die anvisierten 20000€ wohl nicht einhalten werden können


----------



## Gast12348 (30. November 2011)

Der AKG ist kein reiner Elektrostaten KH auch nicht zu vergleichen mit den Stax ! 
Der AKG ist nur nen Hybrid der als Hochton einheit nen Elektrostat hat, für die Bass und Mittelton wiedergabe ist nen ganz "normaler" schallwandler zuständig. 

Nen reiner Elektrostat ist halt etwas größer daher auch die komische form der STAX.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2011)

In einem anderen Thread bin ich gerade hierauf gestoßen:http://gh.de/655081 (waren die nach den ich mal gefragt hatte) gegen was kann man die Perfect Bass Filter  austauschen um den Klang zu verändern?


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann man eine PCIe Soundkarte eigentlich in jeden PCIe-Slot stecken?
> 
> Sollte doch keine Probleme geben.


 Solange der Slot über den Spezifikationen der Soundkarte ist, Ja. Siehe PCI Express Kompatibilität

Edit:*Bin ich verwirrt?
*Edit2*:ich bin verwirrt. Sorry für Mist
*


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2011)

Scheinbar besteht Musik nur aus Bass und aus Höhen, wenn man diesem Test glauben darf.

Das ist schon nicht mehr wichtig für mich (was MetallSimon da geschrieben hat).

Edit: Mal für alle die denke die CD wäre tod: http://stereo.de/index.php?id=449&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1249&cHash=e346b0fc70
Nicht zu Verstehen wieso die Majors die CD nicht mehr wollen.


----------



## spionkaese (2. Dezember 2011)

Gibts hier zufällig jemanden mit nem Sony STR-DE435?

Edit:
Ok, sieht nicht so aus.
Von daher werde ich jetzt erstmal meine Frage stellen, vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee.

Mein Vater hat seit über 12 Jahren den Sony STR-DE435 Receiver,
zusammen mit 5 Canton Lautsprecher (2x riesige Standboxen, 1x Bassreflex oder so und 2x Kompakt als Quasi-Rear).
Vor ein paar Jahren hat der zugehörige CD-Player aufgehört zu funktionieren.
Er ist ständig mehrere Sekunden zurückgesprungen und das in kurzen Abständen, d.h. unbenutzbar.
Ich nutze das Teil gerne zum Musik hören, da meine Anlage, naja, bescheiden ist.
Leider geht das im Moment nur für wenige Minuten, da durch irgendein Problem ständig Tasten "gedrückt werden".
Rein zufällig, wird zwischen verschieden Soundfields umgeschaltet, zwischen 2 Quellen (es sind immer dieselben, TV, wird per Adapter am PC benutzt, und Tape) und verschieden Einstellungen.
Dabei blockieren alle anderen Knöpfe, manchmal sogar wenn grade nicht umgeschaltet wird 

Hat jemand ne Idee wie man die Fehlerquelle finden könnte?
Wäre echt Schade wenn nicht


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauche neue Standfüße für meine Standlausprecher...
Kann mir da jemand ne Seite empfehlen ?


----------



## Madz (4. Dezember 2011)

Auf was für einem Fußboden stehen sie?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Dezember 2011)

Wir wohnen in einem Altbau, also Holzdielen


----------



## Madz (4. Dezember 2011)

Dann brauchst du Füße, die den Lautsprecher vom Fußboden entkoppeln. Eine gute Lösung wäre beispielsweise eine Kombination aus:

Waschmaschinenmatte
Steinplatte
Waschmaschinenmatte

Und die Lautsprecher darauf mit Spikes stellen.


Habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber es soll auf Holzdielen sehr gut gegen Vibrationen und evtl. vorhandenes Dröhnen helfen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Dezember 2011)

Es soll aber eigentlich auch anschaulich sein und ich glaube da ist eine Waschmaschinenmatte nicht das Richtige


----------



## Madz (4. Dezember 2011)

War nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## sipsap (4. Dezember 2011)

av-magazin: Dämpfung und Entkopplung


----------



## sh4sta (5. Dezember 2011)

Statt der Waschmaschinenplatte kannste auch nen Reststück Teppich nehmen, hab ich auch gemacht  Werd das mit der Waschmaschinenplatte aber mal ausprobieren. Wegen der Optik kann man die auch einfach mit Folie bekleben.


----------



## scotschy (5. Dezember 2011)

Sind die logitech z2300 oder z5500 zu empfehlen?


----------



## hydro (5. Dezember 2011)

Welcher Einsatzzweck? Aber im großen und ganzen, nö.


----------



## scotschy (5. Dezember 2011)

Ja nur um ein bischen Filme und Musik zu hören am pc und das ich zum gamen nicht immer das headset anziehen muss


----------



## sipsap (5. Dezember 2011)

lieber edifier.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Dezember 2011)

@ Madz : Ich habe mir mal so eine Waschmaschinenmatte genauer angeguckt. Wie hoch soll denn die Matte bzw. die Steinplatte sein ?


----------



## Clonemaster (5. Dezember 2011)

Um noch mal zu meiner Frage zurückzukommen, die mir leider niemand so direkt beantworten konnte:



> Hallo !
> 
> Kenne mich mit Hifi wenig aus..
> Habe aber Boxen von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen: Infinity SM 122
> ...


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Dezember 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Um noch mal zu meiner Frage zurückzukommen, die mir leider niemand so direkt beantworten konnte:


 
Das nicht dein Ernst oder ? Wenn die Sicke zerbrösselt ist klingen die einfach nur noch Scheise, abgesehen davon das du die warscheinlich schon geschrottet hast, den Lautsprecher ohne Sicke sollte man auf keinen fall weiterbenutzen, zum einen weils die Membran zentriert ( was zwar die spinne auch macht, aber die zentriert gröstenteils nur die Spule ) zum zweiten trägen die Sicke zur Steifigkeit der Membran bei ( gut möglich das die bereits verzogen ist, dann nützt kein Repair kit mehr was ) zum dritten trägt die sicke zur "steifigkeit" der Auslenkung bei, ohne sicke ist es ne leichtigkeit die Spule so stark auszulenken das sie entweder aus der führung springt oder an die Polplatte anschlägt. Ohne Sicke kann der Lautsprecher nicht mehr gut klingen, zumal das eine geschlossene Box ist, durch den luftspalt verändert sich das komplette verhalten der Box, sogar die leistungsangaben verändern sich. 

Und Sicken erneuerung sollte man auch nur machen wenn man wirklich ahnung hat, und viel viel feingefühl, man sollte das erstmal an billigen Lautsprechern üben, oder machen lassen.


----------



## Clonemaster (5. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Das nicht dein Ernst oder ? Wenn die Sicke zerbrösselt ist klingen die einfach nur noch Scheise, abgesehen davon das du die warscheinlich schon geschrottet hast, den Lautsprecher ohne Sicke sollte man auf keinen fall weiterbenutzen, zum einen weils die Membran zentriert ( was zwar die spinne auch macht, aber die zentriert gröstenteils nur die Spule ) zum zweiten trägen die Sicke zur Steifigkeit der Membran bei ( gut möglich das die bereits verzogen ist, dann nützt kein Repair kit mehr was ) zum dritten trägt die sicke zur "steifigkeit" der Auslenkung bei, ohne sicke ist es ne leichtigkeit die Spule so stark auszulenken das sie entweder aus der führung springt oder an die Polplatte anschlägt. Ohne Sicke kann der Lautsprecher nicht mehr gut klingen, zumal das eine geschlossene Box ist, durch den luftspalt verändert sich das komplette verhalten der Box, sogar die leistungsangaben verändern sich.
> 
> Und Sicken erneuerung sollte man auch nur machen wenn man wirklich ahnung hat, und viel viel feingefühl, man sollte das erstmal an billigen Lautsprechern üben, oder machen lassen.



Also nochmal, ich kenn mich wirklich nicht aus und die Boxen hab ich so bekommen wie sie sind, wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund *geschenkt*. Die "Sicke" ist noch nicht komplett weg, aber es ist hier und da ein Loch. 
Die Boxen funktionieren und tun aus meiner Sicht ihren Dienst. Ich hab mich nur gefragt ob es sinnvoll wäre sie zu erneuern.

Sind halt schon ca. 20Jahre oder älter.

Hier ein Original Bild von den Boxen im jetzigen Zustand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Madz : Ich habe mir mal so eine Waschmaschinenmatte genauer angeguckt. Wie hoch soll denn die Matte bzw. die Steinplatte sein ?


Dazu habe ich leider keine genaueren Informationen. Die Waschmaschinenmatte sollte aber sicher nicht zu dünn sein. Bei der Steinplatte würde ich pi mal daumen 30-40mm nehmen.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Dezember 2011)

Nun gut, also fangen die Sicken an zu bröseln, dann haben sie keine Stabilität mehr, da ist egal ob da noch reststücke vorhanden sind wie bei mir, oder ob die sicke komplett weg ist, meine aussage dazu trifft auf beide fälle zu. 
Die Boxen sind bj 76 ca. also schon über 30 jahre aufm Buckel, was aber nicht heist das die schlecht sind, das waren mal verdammt gute und verdammt teuere Boxen. 
Aus deiner Sicht mögen sie noch ihren Dienst verrichten, aber eigentlich so wie das aussieht dürften die ziemlich mies klingen, kein vergleich zu dem wie sie klingen sollten. 

Ich sag mal so, willst du nen gewissen wert erhalten und die Chassis sind wirklich noch OK, dann solltest du zwingend die Sicken austauschen, und bis dahin die Boxen nicht benutzen ! Ist es dir scheisegal was mit den dingern wird dann nutz sie weiter wie sie sind. Allerdings würden dich dafür einige Hififreaks köpfen  Selbst mir blutet das Herz wenn ich höre das die so "misshandelt" werden. 
Du solltest übrigends gleich die Mitteltöner auch mal prüfen und ggf neue sicken einplanen. 

Ich an deiner stelle würde alles drauf und dran legen die Boxen in Original zustand zu versetzen und sie Reparieren, denn die sind alles andere als Schlecht, das sind Originale Infinity Made in USA sowas ist heut zu schon sehr Rar.


----------



## Clonemaster (5. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Nun gut, also fangen die Sicken an zu bröseln, dann haben sie keine Stabilität mehr, da ist egal ob da noch reststücke vorhanden sind wie bei mir, oder ob die sicke komplett weg ist, meine aussage dazu trifft auf beide fälle zu.
> Die Boxen sind bj 76 ca. also schon über 30 jahre aufm Buckel, was aber nicht heist das die schlecht sind, das waren mal verdammt gute und verdammt teuere Boxen.
> Aus deiner Sicht mögen sie noch ihren Dienst verrichten, aber eigentlich so wie das aussieht dürften die ziemlich mies klingen, kein vergleich zu dem wie sie klingen sollten.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, das wollte ich wissen ! 

Gibt es Fachmänner die mir die Boxen reparieren, evtl. auch nach anderen Schäden schauen und mal Generalüberholen? Wenn ja, wäre das wohl sehr teuer? 
Ich hab übrigens diesen AVR: _Denon 1802_ Ist der für die Boxen "ausreichend" oder sollte da auch mal was anderes her?


----------



## sipsap (5. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du Füße, die den Lautsprecher vom Fußboden entkoppeln. Eine gute Lösung wäre beispielsweise eine Kombination aus:
> 
> Waschmaschinenmatte
> Steinplatte
> ...


 
aha wir ändern also mal eben die reglen der physik!

wenn man die oberste gummiplatte weglässt wird ein schuh drauß. ist aber auch imo wirklich nur nötig, wenn der boden extrem mitschwingt, ansonsten reichen gummiabsorber.

achja ich hab nen link gepostet. lesen bildet


----------



## Uziflator (5. Dezember 2011)

Frage: Was für ein Klangbild hat der Sennheiser HD598, will ein paar zum Probehören bestellen?


----------



## Namaker (5. Dezember 2011)

An meinem sehr hochohmigen Verstärker ist er ziemlich basslastig.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Dezember 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das wollte ich wissen !
> 
> Gibt es Fachmänner die mir die Boxen reparieren, evtl. auch nach anderen Schäden schauen und mal Generalüberholen? Wenn ja, wäre das wohl sehr teuer?
> Ich hab übrigens diesen AVR: _Denon 1802_ Ist der für die Boxen "ausreichend" oder sollte da auch mal was anderes her?


 
Sollte ausreichen, Ob es bei dir in der nähe Hifi leuts gibt die das machen, must du mal googlen, es gibt auf jeden fall solche, wie teuer das wird kann man schlecht sagen, die preise varieren.


------------------------------

Was diese Waschmaschinenmatten Diskusion angeht, witzig, diese dingern bringen nämlich rein bei Lautsprechern relativ wenig  Da bringen halbierte Tennisbälle weitaus mehr.


----------



## Uziflator (5. Dezember 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> An meinem sehr hochohmigen Verstärker ist er ziemlich basslastig.


 
Basslastig gefällt mir weniger.


----------



## Namaker (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab allerdings das Gefühl, das hängt auch ein bisschen mit der Ausgangsimpedanz zusammen (nachdem ich diesen Artikel  gelesen hatte). An anderen getesteten Geräten verliert er sein  Gewummer, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das mit fehlender Leistung zu  tun hat, werde das demnächst mit einem Fiio E7 nachtesten.


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Basslastig gefällt mir weniger.


 
Dann solltest du dich aufjedenfall in Richtung AKG K601 umsehen, wenn du in der Preisklasse bleiben willst.


----------



## Uziflator (5. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich aufjedenfall in Richtung AKG K601 umsehen, wenn du in der Preisklasse bleiben willst.


 
Eigentlich steht der K701(will 150-bis 200€) schon in der engeren Auswahl, werd den HD598 auf jedenfall Probehören


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich steht der K701(will 150-bis 200€) schon in der engeren Auswahl, werd den HD598 auf jedenfall Probehören



Sehr gut  Bei mir liegt der K701 auch unter dem Weihnachtsbaum. Finde den auch wesentlich besser als den 601er dachte nur du willst in den Preisgefilden des Sennis bleiben. Hör dir mal den HD 600 an wenn möglich. Ist etwas teurer aber wäre meine zweite Wahl gewesen


----------



## Uziflator (5. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Sehr gut  Bei mir liegt der K701 auch unter dem Weihnachtsbaum. Finde den auch wesentlich besser als den 601er dachte nur du willst in den Preisgefilden des Sennis bleiben. Hör dir mal den HD 600 an wenn möglich. Ist etwas teurer aber wäre meine zweite Wahl gewesen


 
Die gehen mir etwas zu sehr ins Geld und das Kabel sollte nur auf einer Seite sein.


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

> Was diese Waschmaschinenmatten Diskusion angeht, witzig, diese dingern bringen nämlich rein bei Lautsprechern relativ wenig  Da bringen halbierte Tennisbälle weitaus mehr.


Deswegen sagte ich ja deutlich, daß es nur graue Theorie ist. Nicht selbst getestet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Dezember 2011)

> Was diese Waschmaschinenmatten Diskusion angeht, witzig, diese dingern bringen nämlich rein bei Lautsprechern relativ wenig  Da bringen halbierte Tennisbälle weitaus mehr.



Tennisbälle sind aber weniger ästhetisch...


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:
			
		

> Tennisbälle sind aber weniger ästhetisch...



Na und? Alles für den Dackel, alles für den Sound - äh Club


----------



## sipsap (5. Dezember 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Tennisbälle sind aber weniger ästhetisch...


 
gummiabsorber und aus die maus.


----------



## clix1995 (5. Dezember 2011)

Sevus,
ich habe eine Asus Essence STX nun frage ich mich was stell ich bei der sampling frequenz ein ?
Habe einen AKG K260 mit 600 ohm


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Tennisbälle sind aber weniger ästhetisch...


 
hast recht, Waschmaschinenmatten sind natürlich top of art und sehr ästhetisch 

Sprüh die Tennisbälle schwarz an und schon sieht man sie kaum noch


----------



## hydro (6. Dezember 2011)

> ich habe eine Asus Essence STX nun frage ich mich was stell ich bei der sampling frequenz ein ?


Mindestens 44.1kHz


----------



## clix1995 (6. Dezember 2011)

ich kann auch 192 was ist denn besser ?


----------



## b0s (6. Dezember 2011)

Das beste ist du wählst immer die Sapmlingfrequenz ein in der dein Quellmaterial auch vorliegt. Bei Musik ist das i.d.R. 44,1 und manchmal 48 kHz, bei Spielen ebenso (bis auf Ausnahmen bei denen man es einstellen kann).

Wenn du was höheres wählst ist das nicht automatisch besser, weil dann das Signal resampled wird und das führt im besten Fall zu nicht hörbaren Verlusten und im schlimmsten zu Tonartefakten.


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Bei mir stehen zwei Bausätze der Referenzklasse von Udo Wohlgemuth namens Midu, dazu zwei selbst entwickelte Subwoofer (Chassis: Eminence Lab 12), deren Finish ansteht, sobald es wieder wärmer wird. Sie werden im gleichen Hochglanzlack lackiert wie die Lautsprecher. Befeuert werden die Lautsprecher von einen Röhrenvorstufe und Röhrenendstufe von ELV, welche auf dem Lowboard zu sehen sind. Für die Subs, die nur bei bestimmter Musik und auch nur zum Spaß mitlaufen steht eine starke PA Endstufe bereit. Getrennt sind die Subs nach oben hin bei 40hz, nach unten schaffen sie mühelos 20hz bei -3db. 

Im Hintergrund sind noch ein paar meiner Basotect Matten zu erkennen, die auch demnächst einen Rahmen + Stoffbezug erhalten. 

Aktuell dominiert die Anlage mein Zimmer, alles wird drum herum aufgebaut, aber das zurecht. Eine gute Aufstellung ist die halbe Miete...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hydro (6. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Anlage! Aber warum Röhrenvor- und Endstufe und nicht a) einen Vollverstärker oder b) eine Transistorvorstufe?


----------



## HAWX (6. Dezember 2011)

Nette Anlage wie sagte Daniel gerade? Da kann man echt neidisch werden


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

Wieviel kostet das ganze Zeug zusammen?


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

Eine Transenendstufe würde die Röhren überflüssig machen, weil der "Röhrenklang" und generell die Unterschiede im Klang bei der Verstärkung hauptsächlich beim Vorverstärken entstehen. Als Vollverstärker gabs die ELV's nunmal nicht, deswegen sinds zwei Geräte geworden 

Der Umstieg auf Röhren hat aber 2 Wochen Probe hören erfordert, bis ich mich endgültig dafür entschieden habe. Es gibt kein besser oder schlechter, wie es oft behauptet wird. Wer behauptet, Röhren wären das Maß aller Dinge, hat keine Ahnung. Das ist Geschmackssache - und meinen Geschmack hats getroffen.

edit: @ Madz: Wesentlich weniger als wenn die die Lautsprecher fertig gekauft hätte, aber ein Vielfaches mehr als mein PC mit dem ich BF3 auf "Ultra" spielen kann *gg*


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2011)

Endlich mal einer der es aufn Punkt bringt von wegen Röhren wären mass aller dinge.


----------



## hydro (6. Dezember 2011)

> Endlich mal einer der es aufn Punkt bringt von wegen Röhren wären mass aller dinge.


Wer behauptet sowas, abgesehen von den Virtuosen?!


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

Na die, die auch auf Bose vertrauen


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen im Forum, du scheinst gut drauf zu sein .


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

Danke danke


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2011)

Na es gibt schon einige die hier meinen das Röhre das nonplus ultra wäre  Namen fallen mir da jetzt keine mehr ein, ist schon zu lang her, und hexenjagd will ich nu auch nicht machen  

Jo von mir auch Willkommen.


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch! Du scheinst einiges auf dem Kasten zu haben.


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

Danke für das herzliche Willkommen-Heißen.  

Falls jemand Interesse an portablen Lösungen hat, da hab ich auch mal was gebaut.

Zwei Visaton FR10 (4 Ohm Variante) in BR (natürlich alles berechnet),  die von einem 300 Watt *lach* Verstärker angetrieben werden. Natürlich  kommen aus dem Verstärker nicht viel mehr als 5-10 Watt, aber was sagen  Watt schon aus... Für den Preis ist er ok. Für das nächste Köfferchen will ich noch einen Sperrkreis einbauen. Die Chassis werden bei tiefen Frequenzen nur unnötig ausgelenkt und verlieren somit an maximalem Pegel.
Die 7,2Ah 12V Batterie reicht tagelang. Bisher ging sie mir noch nie leer, bevor ich sie präventiv geladen habe.
Durch das Loch kann man das Kabel und somit den/das Mp3-Player/Handy auch nach innen legen.

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

So, ich habe mir gerade eine Essence STX bestellt, um sie gegen den Kopfhörerausgang meines Onkyo TX 608 zu testen.


----------



## HAWX (6. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir gerade eine Essence STX bestellt, um sie gegen den Kopfhörerausgang meines Onkyo TX 608 zu testen.


 
Testen? Hört sich an als wolltest du die sowieso wieder zurück schicken?


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja, weil ich viel zu neugierig bin, endlich wissen will, wie groß der Unterschied ist, aber sie mir momentan nicht leisten kann. Falls sie mir zusagt, bestelle ich sie in 1-2 Monaten nochmal.


----------



## HAWX (6. Dezember 2011)

Warum nicht einfach 2 Monate warten?


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

So, nun ins richtige Thema (bin ausversehen "falsch abgebogen", muss mich hier erstmal zurecht finden):

Habt ihr denn ein paar Empfehlungen für Kopfhörer um 50€ für den PC?

Meine Sennheisser geben so langsam den Geist auf, ich brauche allerdings  nichts Besonderes für den Computer, da Musik sowieso nur auf der Anlage  läuft.

Sie sollen möglichst ausgewogen klingen, bloß keine überspitzten Mitten  haben und auch keinen überhöhten Kickbass, der die Tiefbassschwäche zu  vertuschen versuchen soll.

Wichtig ist mir Tragekomfort auch über mehrere Stunden. Dazu muss gesagt  werden, dass ich eine Brille trage, auf die die Muscheln eventuell  drücken könnten.

Mit Kopfhörern kenn ich mich wirklich gar nicht aus und nach den Werten kann man ja beim Hifi sowieso nicht gehen...


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Danke für das herzliche Willkommen-Heißen.
> 
> Falls jemand Interesse an portablen Lösungen hat, da hab ich auch mal was gebaut.
> 
> ...


 
Kenne ich dich ausm Hifi-Forum ?


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kenne ich dich ausm Hifi-Forum ?


 
Kann gut sein, bin da auch schon seit längerer Zeit unterwegs.


----------



## HAWX (6. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> So, nun ins richtige Thema (bin ausversehen "falsch abgebogen", muss mich hier erstmal zurecht finden):
> 
> Habt ihr denn ein paar Empfehlungen für Kopfhörer um 50€ für den PC?
> 
> ...


 
Schade, dass es den K530 nicht mehr gibt wäre meine erste Wahl gewesen für den Geschmack.


----------



## Clonemaster (6. Dezember 2011)

@*dfence *- Hab mir jetzt neue Sicken bestellt, mit Einbauanleitung  

Hoffentlich werd ich jetzt doch nicht von den Hififreaks gesteinigt : P


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2011)

@Kevin: Schau mal nachm K540 . Nur eine andere Hülle und kleine Detailverbesserungen.


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

Der K540 ist mit seinen 75€ allerdings ein wenig zu teuer. Ich wollte nicht viel mehr als 50€ ausgeben.


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach 2 Monate warten?


 Weil ich viel zu neugierig bin. 


@finch

K450, K530 oder als absoluter P/L Hammer der Superlux HD 681. Letztere habe ich noch nicht gehört. Im Vergleich K540 zu K530 würde ich dem K530 den Vorzug geben. Für den Preis ein guter Kopfhörer, auch wenn ich ihn für mich nicht kaufen würde, da ich ihn im Vergleich zu meinen Kopfhörern zu unbequem finde. (Vorsicht meckern auf HOHEM Niveau)


----------



## HAWX (6. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Kevin: Schau mal nachm K540 . Nur eine andere Hülle und kleine Detailverbesserungen.


 
Ich schau nach gar nichts ich warte auf meinen K701  Finch wollte doch einen 



Finch?? schrieb:


> Der K540 ist mit seinen 75€ allerdings ein wenig zu teuer. Ich wollte nicht viel mehr als 50€ ausgeben.



Naja das bisschen wirst du ja noch investieren können, wenn man sich deine Anlage anschaut?


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Naja das bisschen wirst du ja noch investieren können, wenn man sich deine Anlage anschaut?


 

Ja das ist doch gerade der springende Punkt: Musik wird auf der Anlage gehört und nicht auf den Kopfhörern 

Von den Superluxen hab ich auch schon des Öfteren Gutes gehört. Nun stellt sich mir allerdings noch die Frage, wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen diesen Modellen:
Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer
Superlux HD-681 B
Superlux HD-681 F


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

@ Finch

Lies mal dieses Review:

[User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer - Forum de Luxx

Das dürfte deine Fragen ausführlichst beantworten.


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube die "b" Version wäre für mich am geeignetsten. Mal sehen, was noch so vorgeschlagen wird. 


Achja, falls jemand Interesse an Bildern vom Bau meiner Lautsprecher hat, ich habe noch einiges in meinen Archiven gespeichert.


----------



## Bier (6. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Ich glaube die "b" Version wäre für mich am geeignetsten. Mal sehen, was noch so vorgeschlagen wird.
> 
> 
> Achja, falls jemand Interesse an Bildern vom Bau meiner Lautsprecher hat, ich habe noch einiges in meinen Archiven gespeichert.


 Na dann ab hier rein damit --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-78.html
Bilder sind immer willkommen


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, falls jemand Interesse an Bildern vom Bau meiner Lautsprecher hat, ich habe noch einiges in meinen Archiven gespeichert.



Sehr gerne, ich kann zwar nur von solchen Träumen, aber ist mit Sicherheit interessant. Nach doch ein Tagebuch 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## iceman650 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ach, der Finchiboy aus dem Hififorum 
Da habe ich mal eine Frage, warst du bei Udo und hast den Hochtöner der Duetta Light (den Seas Noferro 800) gehört?
Weil so mittlerweile will ich meine Infinity durch etwas ersetzen, was ich selbst baue. Ein Traum wäre da natürlich etwas mit ER4, aber leider für mich nicht zu finanzieren.
Obwohl ich in nächster Zeit mehrere Kopfhörer verkaufen werde.

Mfg, ice


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2011)

Wie schwierig ist es eigentlich Lautsprecher zu bauen?
Also nach Bauplänen.


----------



## iceman650 (6. Dezember 2011)

Kommt darauf an was es ist. Ein Bausatz nach Art der "Dr.M's "10 Öre TML" ist recht einfach zu bauen, wenn man ein Paar Schraubzwingen und keine zwei linken Hände hat.
Wenn du natürlich SOWAS willst, kannst du als Anfänger dein Holz eigentlich genauso gut verbrennen  (ist natürlich ein perverses Beispiel, normalerweise hat man wenigstens rechte Winkel )


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ja der Meinung das die Funktion wichtiger ist als das Design.
Denn was nützt das schönste wenn die Funktion schlecht ist.

Am meisten "Angst" hätte ich vor dem sägen, der Auschnitte.
Weil sie eben rund sind.


----------



## Finch?? (6. Dezember 2011)

Ach, der Iceman, so trifft man sich wieder. 

Bei Udo war ich nicht. Ich hatte damals die Duetta Top gebraucht gekauft und sie auf die Midu erweitert. 

Die Bilder vom Bau sind nun hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-78.html


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Warum sind eigentlich so viele Lautsprecher glänzend (sieht auf den Fotos zumindest aus)?


----------



## Madz (7. Dezember 2011)

Weil viele in Klavierlack daherkommen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Das es  Klavierlack ist, war mir schon klar.
Nur warum ist das so?

ich verstehe es nicht wirklich.


----------



## Madz (7. Dezember 2011)

Weil die Kunden es so wollen?


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das es  Klavierlack ist, war mir schon klar.
> Nur warum ist das so?
> 
> ich verstehe es nicht wirklich.


 
Rein ästhetische Gründe.


----------



## Finch?? (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich habe hochglanz Lack benutzt, weil es mir gefällt.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Auf dem Foto fällt das auch weniger auf.
Kann es sein das es bei schwarz auffälliger ist als bei weiß?

Kann man grundsätzlich sagen ab welcher Raumgröße man Standlautsprecher vernüftig benutzen kann?


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. Dezember 2011)

> Kann man grundsätzlich sagen ab welcher Raumgröße man Standlautsprecher vernüftig benutzen kann?



Das kommt ziemlich auf den Lautsprecher an.


----------



## Madz (7. Dezember 2011)

Und darauf, ob man sie korrekt aufstellen kann. Beispielsweise sind meine Nubox 681 eigentlich zu krass für meine 16 m² Wohnzimmer, aber sie stehen sehr gut, perfekt nicht, aber eben bestmöglich.


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Und darauf, ob man sie korrekt aufstellen kann. Beispielsweise sind meine Nubox 681 eigentlich zu krass für meine 16 m² Wohnzimmer, aber sie stehen sehr gut, perfekt nicht, aber eben bestmöglich.



Das ist aber schon echt wenig, ich würde meinen Quantum in einigen Situationen gerne noch ein paar qm mehr als meine jetzigen 22 geben


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe(oder falsche Werte habe). sind bei mir:  14,02800m².

Hängt das auch allgemein vom Typ des Lautsprechers ab oder ist das induviduell?


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe(oder falsche Werte habe). sind bei mir:  14,02800m².



Für meinen Geschmack viel zu wenig.


----------



## iceman650 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hängt klar vom Lautsprecher ab. Eine Infinity Kappa 9 kannst du keinesfalls stellen, während eine Phonar Ethos S150G (als mir bekanntes Beispiel) schon eher ginge.


Mfg, ice


----------



## Finch?? (7. Dezember 2011)

Du solltest auch darauf achten, dass die BR-Ausgänge vorne sind. Ansonsten werden die Moden nur noch mehr angeregt, gerade wenn die LS zwangsläufig relativ nah an der Ecke stehen müssen.


----------



## hydro (7. Dezember 2011)

Hört ihr eigentlich lieber über Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer?! Obwohl meine LS meinen Kopfhörern in allen belangen etwas den Rang ablaufen höre ich großteils mit Kopfhörern. Ich finde das Hören zwar weniger entspannend, aber auch weniger ermüdent. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Was wären Boxen die den BR-Ausgang vorne hätten?

Die meisten haben ihn ja (leider) hinten.


----------



## Madz (7. Dezember 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Hört ihr eigentlich lieber über Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer?! Obwohl meine LS meinen Kopfhörern in allen belangen etwas den Rang ablaufen höre ich großteils mit Kopfhörern. Ich finde das Hören zwar weniger entspannend, aber auch weniger ermüdent. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


 Je nach Lust und Laune, die Tendenz zeigt eher dazu, daß ich zum Entspannen auf der Couch sitze, über die Boxen hören und am Rechner, zum Zocken den AKG.


----------



## Finch?? (7. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was wären Boxen die den BR-Ausgang vorne hätten?
> 
> Die meisten haben ihn ja (leider) hinten.


 
Kommt drauf an, wie viel du ausgeben willst.


Ich höre ausschließlich über meine Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer sind nichts für mich.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Für  Verstärker, CD Player und Lautsprecher zusammebn ca 700€.
Die kabel dürfte nicht so viel ausmachen.
Steht auch icn meinem Thread:      http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...oanlage-aus-einzelkomponenten-fuer-700-a.html


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Hört ihr eigentlich lieber über Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer?! Obwohl meine LS meinen Kopfhörern in allen belangen etwas den Rang ablaufen höre ich großteils mit Kopfhörern. Ich finde das Hören zwar weniger entspannend, aber auch weniger ermüdent. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



Das ist bei mir eigentlich wirklich davon abhängig wo ich mich aufhalte.

Im Bus ganz klar In Ears, da hantier ich nicht mit KH's rum. (Danke schonmal an Xion für die neuen Phonak )
Sobald ich dann zu hause bin, hängt es davon ab was ich mache. Am PC benutze ich zu 90% den KH, weil ich in Spielen immer im TS/Skype vertreten bin. Aber auch wenn ich nur so am PC surfe oder dergleichen benutz ich meinen KH. Wenn ich aber Abends mal Zeit habe, oder insgesamt Sturmfrei oder Wochenende dann schmeiß ich die LS an. Tendenziell würde ich sagen ist die Aufteilung in jedem Aspekt ziemlich genau 1/3. Eventuell überwiegt der Kopfhörer etwas


----------



## spionkaese (7. Dezember 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Hört ihr eigentlich lieber über Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer?! Obwohl meine LS meinen Kopfhörern in allen belangen etwas den Rang ablaufen höre ich großteils mit Kopfhörern. Ich finde das Hören zwar weniger entspannend, aber auch weniger ermüdent. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


 Im Bus Kopfhörer oder In Ears, das schwankt.
Die K518 sind einfach unglaublich unbequem, während meine K340 inzwischen einigermaßen sitzen.
Zuhause entweder auf meinen Mini-Lautsprecherchen (sollte einen ungefähren Eindruck von deren Größe vermitteln  )
oder auf der Anlage von meinem Vater (Canton Ergo 91 dc  ). Das ist davon abhängig wer noch zuhause ist (meine Mutter und Schwester stehen nicht sooo sehr auf Apocalyptica).


----------



## Bier (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn wir grad schon bei den Ergos sind:
Ich könnte zwei für 350€ bekommen.
Hab jetzt die Canton GLE 490.
Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass die Ergo 91 DC um einiges besser sind, oder liege ich da völlig falsch?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Mit BR vorne, hinten oder seitlich sagen mehrer Quellen etwas anderes.
Visaton sagt es ist "egal":Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories nur der Bass wird logicherweise stärker.
Hier steht wieder was ganz anderes:Focal - Grundregeln


----------



## Finch?? (7. Dezember 2011)

@ Bier: Hast du denn die Möglichkeit beide in deinen Räumlichkeiten gegeneinander zu hören?

Wenn man mal vom Preis ausgeht sollten natürlich die alten Ergos besser sein. Aber was sagt der Preis bei Hifi schon aus ^^


----------



## Bier (7. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> @ Bier: Hast du denn die Möglichkeit beide in deinen Räumlichkeiten gegeneinander zu hören?
> 
> Wenn man mal vom Preis ausgeht sollten natürlich die alten Ergos besser sein. Aber was sagt der Preis bei Hifi schon aus ^^


 
Ich könnte mir sie anhören, aber leider nicht bei mir zu Hause. 
Aber die reizen mich schon, ich mein wenn ich meine GLE's verkaufe, muss ich nicht mehr wirklich viel draufzahlen. 
Schwere Entscheidung..


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2011)

Bier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir sie anhören, aber leider nicht bei mir zu Hause.
> Aber die reizen mich schon, ich mein wenn ich meine GLE's verkaufe, muss ich nicht mehr wirklich viel draufzahlen.
> Schwere Entscheidung..



Anhören kostet ja wohl nichts


----------



## Finch?? (7. Dezember 2011)

Hör sie dir an, auf jeden Fall mit deiner Lieblingsmusik. Der eigene Raum macht zwar viel aus, aber wenigstens hast du sie dann mal gehört und kaufst sie nicht blind - oder taub - oder wie auch immer. 

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Nubert gemacht?


----------



## Madz (7. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Nubert gemacht?


 Ja, Service 1a. Mit der beste, den ich seit 1999 erleben durfte. Da würde ich jederzeit wieder die 1000€ für meine Nubert Nubox 681 ausgeben und auch noch deutlich mehr, für andere Lautsprecher.


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2011)

@Finch meinst du entsprechende LS gehört oder mit dem Service?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Mal aus Intresse welche deutschen Hersteller lassen noch hier produzieren?

Muss man die Nuberts eigentlich selbst zurück zur Post bringen wenn sie einem nicht gefallen?


----------



## Finch?? (7. Dezember 2011)

Mir gefallen auch die Lautsprecher an sich sehr, klanglich. Zu mir ist vor noch gar nicht so langer Zeit der Entwickler gekommen, hatte ein paar NuVero11 dabei. Das sind schon echt feine Lautsprecher.

Der Tiefgang ist natürlich krass, nur leider kommt der auf Kosten des Wirkungsgrades zu Stande. Und mal ehrlich, der Vero Serie, klingt sie noch so gut, fehlt das "Männliche". Die Lautsprecher, selbst die großen, sind viel zu schmal.

edit: Mir ging es eher um die Lautsprecher.


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:
			
		

> Und mal ehrlich, der Vero Serie, klingt sie noch so gut, fehlt das "männliche". Die Lautsprecher, selbst die großen, sind viel zu schmal.



Nun ja in Zeiten wie unseren stehen halt viele Leute auf schmal, flach und möglichst klein. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, meinetwegen dürften LS so fett sein wie sie müssen hauptsache sie klingen gut. Ist mir zum Beispiel schleierhaft wer sich eine Nubox 511 in die 4 Wände stellt


----------



## Bier (7. Dezember 2011)

Ok, muss ich nur knapp 200 km für fahren 
Aber ihr habt wohl recht, ich werde sie mir denke ich anhören und dann hoffentlich auch mitnehmen, damit ich nicht umsonst gefahren bin


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2011)

Bier schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, muss ich nur knapp 200 km für fahren
> Aber ihr habt wohl recht, ich werde sie mir denke ich anhören und dann hoffentlich auch mitnehmen, damit ich nicht umsonst gefahren bin



Dann hoffe ich mal für dich, dass es sich lohnt, denn umsonst ist das Anhören dann ja doch nicht - bei den Spritpreisen


----------



## Bier (7. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal für dich, dass es sich lohnt, denn umsonst ist das Anhören dann ja doch nicht - bei den Spritpreisen


 Deshalb hab ich vorher lieber nachgefragt, hättet ihr mir gesagt, dass es sich so oder so nicht lohnt, würde ich da auch sicher nicht hinfahren


----------



## hydro (7. Dezember 2011)

Paravasi hatte doch die nuvero14 der kann dir glaube etwas dazu sagen. Habe heute die quantum 809(?) gehoert am magnat roehrenamp. Habe mich glaube verliebt, aber 4000€ sind momentan leider indiskutabel


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was ich nach dem betrachten der HP von dem Händler halten soll.


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Paravasi hatte doch die nuvero14 der kann dir glaube etwas dazu sagen. Habe heute die quantum 809(?)



Ausgehend von der normalen Benennung bei Magnat sollten es eher die 807er gewesen sein. 809 hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Höchstens eine ältere Modellreihe glaub ich aber nicht, das hätte ich zumindest irgendwo mal gelesen.


----------



## Finch?? (7. Dezember 2011)

Die 14er hör ich mir auch hoffentlich noch dieses Wochenende bei einem Freund an, der damals auch dabei war. 

Hier hab ich sogar noch ein Bild von den NuVero 11 im Vergleich zu meinen Midus. In der Mitte ist noch ein Dusson v8i zu erkennen. Ein 40kg Hifi-Vollverstärker mit 500 Watt pro Kanal an 4 Ohm. Den brauchts aber auch, wenn man mit den 83db Kennschalldruck Dynamikmonster mit hohem Pegel hören will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hydro (7. Dezember 2011)

Lustiger weise gibt es eine 1009 aber war die 805 gewesen. Sie stand an neben einer canton reference 2.2dc die allerdings leider nicht angeschlossen war.  ja unser media markt hat einiges zu bieten


----------



## HAWX (7. Dezember 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Lustiger weise gibt es eine 1009 aber war die 805 gewesen. Sie stand an neben einer canton reference 2.2dc die allerdings leider nicht angeschlossen war.  ja unser media markt hat einiges zu bieten



Die 805 geht preislich ja fast noch  Die 1009er steht auch bei mir im MM ist schon gewaltig, hab ich leider nur Lieder gehört mit die ich nicht kenne. Trotzdem beeindruckend


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Dezember 2011)

Mal was anderes: hat jemand von euch schonmal die Ultima 800 gehört? Als ich heute mal wieder auf der teufel-HP gestöbert habe, habe ich entdekct dass man die Ultima 800 wieder kaufen kann, dachte eigentlich die gibts nicht mehr neu^^ Ich würde die gern mal hören, ich denke auch die 800er können den sonstigen üblichen verdächtigen ziemliche konkurenz machen


----------



## iceman650 (7. Dezember 2011)

@Finch: Ich müsste mal bei dir vorbeikommen. 
Naja, in den Weihnachtsferien erstmal nach Darmstadt Duetta ADW hören und dann zu blueplanetaudio nach FFM.
ER4 hätt ich schon gern^^

Wg. Daniels Post unter mir: Marc bin ich


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich darf schließe ich mich Marc dann mal an  .


----------



## Finch?? (7. Dezember 2011)

Oh nein, so hat das letztens auch angefangen, und zum Schluss war die Bude voll 

Aber Gleichgesinnten öffne ich gerne die Tür, wer mal in die Nähe von Mannheim kommt, kann auch einen Abstecher zu mir machen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2011)

Mannheim, hätteste lieber nicht sagen sollen . Ich weiß schon wer sich gleich melden wird .


----------



## Madz (8. Dezember 2011)

Mannheim? Ich bin an Weihnachten wieder mal unten. Aber das wird dir sicher nicht passen, oder?


----------



## Pravasi (8. Dezember 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Paravasi hatte doch die nuvero14 der kann dir glaube etwas dazu sagen. Habe heute die quantum 809(?) gehoert am magnat roehrenamp. Habe mich glaube verliebt, aber 4000€ sind momentan leider indiskutabel


 Eine ganz ausgezeichnete Idee!
Leider hab ich nur die Nuvero 4 und 7...


----------



## Finch?? (8. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Mannheim? Ich bin an Weihnachten wieder mal unten. Aber das wird dir sicher nicht passen, oder?


 
Solange es nicht am 24. Abends ist, macht mir das wenig aus.


----------



## Blue_Gun (8. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit



Beyerdynamic T50p
ULTRASONE 20TH ANNIVERSARY
ULTRASONE HFI-2400
ich will nicht wissen wie sie klingen, sondern nur ob sie angenehm zu tragen sind. Sie sollen für unterwegs sein. 
Den Beyerdynamic kann man nicht falten oder? 

Gibts zu den oben genannten noch Alternativen?


----------



## iceman650 (8. Dezember 2011)

Den Beyerdynamic kann man nicht falten, aber er klingt mmn nach eher nach Telefon 
Eher den DT1350, den ich wiederum sehr geil fand. Der könnte allerdings eher auf den Ohren drücken da mehr Anpressdruck. Ist halt für den Profi-Einsatz gedacht


----------



## Lee (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, nach relativ langer Zeit, wegen Forenunlust und chronischem Zeitmangel wegen der verdammten Oberstufe gemischt mit Renovierung, Urlaubsvorbereitungen und Klausurzeit, melde ich mich auch einmal wieder zu Wort. Und zwar wird mein Zimmer jetzt renoviert und sollte am Samstag fertig sein, d.h. am Sonntag kann ich aus meinem derzeitigen gefühlt 6m² Kellerzimmer wieder hochziehen.
Jetzt ist mir eines besonders wichtig: Die Aufstellung meiner Lautsprecher (Nubert Nubox 481) Ich habe in meinem alten Zimmer viel rumprobiert, aber letztendlich wohl nicht genug. Nirgendwo klang es besonders toll. Jetzt, wo das Zimmer größer und vorallem nach oben hin deutlich höher geworden ist, sollte es akustisch deutlich besser sein. Also würde ich mir gerne mal von euch Profis ein paar Ratschläge einholen, wo und wie ich die Boxen am besten aufstellen sollte und wo dann die optimale Hörposition wäre. Im Moment ist es mir vollkommen egal wo im Raum die Boxen stehen. Auch ganz allgemeine Ratschläge bezüglich Aufstellung begrüße ich. Zum Beispiel ob die Lautsprecher eher in der Raummitte stehen sollen, bei Hörposition an der Wand, oder umgekehrt. Oder gar Lautsprecher zentriert und Hörpositon zentreirt. Dann noch wie groß die Abstände zwischen den Boxen am besten sein sollten. Zählt hier je mehr desto besser? Solche Allgemeinen Dinge halt. Von Aufstellung und Akkustik habe ich ziemlich wenig bis gar keine Ahnung. Wichtig wäre mir zu wissen, welche Hörhöhe am besten ist.. Ich merke, dass sich der Klang meiner Boxen unglaublich verändert je nachdem wie hoch man gerade sitzt. Sowieso sind die Boxen so aufstellungsempfindlich, und ich so unfähig mit meinem miesen Gehör festzustellen, was jetzt am besten klingt, dass ich noch nie mit dem Klang meiner Boxen so richtig zufrieden war, und immer im Hinterkopf hatte, dass die Aufstellung nicht passt und die Boxen doch ganz ander klingen könnten.

Noch ein paar Infos zum Raum: Der Boden ist Laminat, darunter eine etwas mehr als 1cm starke Holzplatte, unter dieser noch 8cm dickes Styropor. Die Wände sind so aufgebaut: Hausaußenwand - Steinwolle/Glasswolle - Plastikfolie - Gipskarton. Die Wände, die kein Gips sind, sind aus Holz.

Zudem ist der Raum in der Breite bis nach oben hin komplett schräg. Lediglich die Langenseiten, sprich wo keine Fenster sind, haben gerade Wände.
Mein Grundriss ist leider nicht so genial, soll aber nur ein wenig zur Orientierung dienen. Die Längen und Verhältnisse stimmen keineswegs. So ist der Bereich vom Schrankende bis zur Wand mit den Kippfenstern zum Beispiel höchstens 2,2m Die Maße sind absolut grob und können unter Umstände bis zu einem halben Meter  variieren.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Gruß, Lee


----------



## Blue_Gun (8. Dezember 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Den Beyerdynamic kann man nicht falten, aber er klingt mmn nach eher nach Telefon
> Eher den DT1350, den ich wiederum sehr geil fand. Der könnte allerdings eher auf den Ohren drücken da mehr Anpressdruck. Ist halt für den Profi-Einsatz gedacht


 
Hm, aber der 1350er is mir zu teuer. Alternativen?


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Oh nein, so hat das letztens auch angefangen, und zum Schluss war die Bude voll
> 
> Aber Gleichgesinnten öffne ich gerne die Tür, wer mal in die Nähe von Mannheim kommt, kann auch einen Abstecher zu mir machen.


 
Kleines Forentreffen bei dir ?  In Mannheim renn ich jeden Tag rum, wohn ja auch da um die ecke


----------



## manizzle (9. Dezember 2011)

hey lee,

unten links und unten rechts jeweils eine box! sind dort die schrägen? hast du auch noch nen aktiv sub?


----------



## Finch?? (9. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Kleines Forentreffen bei dir ?  In Mannheim renn ich jeden Tag rum, wohn ja auch da um die ecke


 
Sollte wirklich der ein oder andere vorbei kommen wollen, wäre es aber gut, ihr würdet auch teile eures Equips mitbringen. Meins kenn ich nämlich schon


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2011)

@Finch??
Hast du die Lautsprecher sägen lassen oder es selber gemacht?


----------



## Finch?? (9. Dezember 2011)

Die Gehäuseteile habe ich komplett per CNC fräsen lassen, das wars mir wert. 

Bei kleineren Projekten geh ich aber zum Baumarkt und mache die Ausschnitte zu Hause selbst.


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

So, seit heute habe ich die ultimative Mikrofonlösung für alle Spieler, die nicht viel Basteln wollen, aber auf die Tonqualität eines Hifi Kopfhörers setzen:

[User-Review] Antlion ModMic - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Blue_Gun (9. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> So, seit heute habe ich die ultimative Mikrofonlösung für alle Spieler, die nicht viel Basteln wollen, aber auf die Tonqualität eines Hifi Kopfhörers setzen:
> 
> [User-Review] Antlion ModMic - Forum de Luxx


 
Schönes Review! 
Ich hab an meinem K530 das Zalman Mic angeklebt und mit schwarzem Gewebeband beide Kabel umwickelt. Diese Lösung reicht mir erstmal, bei der Anschaffung eines neuen Kopfhörers werde ich mir aber das AntiLions Mic holen.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Sollte wirklich der ein oder andere vorbei kommen wollen, wäre es aber gut, ihr würdet auch teile eures Equips mitbringen. Meins kenn ich nämlich schon


 
Ohje da muss ich ja wieder nen Transporter mieten


----------



## Sync (9. Dezember 2011)

Haha dickes Soundtreffen oder wie. Lustige vorstellung wenn das halbe Soundforum sich echt mal treffen würde. Die ganzen Lautsprecher und Verstärker.. die Kabel erst uund der Strooom


----------



## HAWX (9. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Ohje da muss ich ja wieder nen Transporter mieten



Mist da wär ich auch gern dabei  Besonders die Audiorama würde ich gern mal im Einsatz erleben


----------



## Elvis3000 (9. Dezember 2011)

@ madz......danke,danke für die info und das review.ganz grosses tennis........


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

Bitte! Wenn möglich nehme ich heute abend fünf Minuten im TS auf.


----------



## Sync (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie "geht" das eigentlich, dass man Räumlichkeit mit Kopfhörern hinbekommt?
Also es ist ja jeweils nur eine Membran pro Seite.. finde es halt erstaunlich, dass es etwas auch "oben" klingt und halt weiter hinten etc.. 
Ist das einfache Physik? Oder doch schon schwieriger zu kapieren? 
versteht ihr was ich meine


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2011)

Überleg mal wie viele Gehörgänge du hast. Beschallt man die beiden unabhängig voneinander kann man quasi alles simulieren.


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Dezember 2011)

@Sync: Das kann man sich ungefähr vollgendermaßen vorstellen: Wenn etwas von hinten links kommt, hört man den Ton erst links und kurz danach rechts. So verarbeitet das Gehör das so, als es hinten links ist. Glaube ich  Wenn ich falsch liege, bitte verbessern  Aber im Grunde läuft das über Verzögerungen der einzelen Kanäle.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Sync (9. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar danke. hab mir auch den wikiartikel (Lokalisation (Akustik)) durchgelesen..ist ja doch ziemlich komplex 
was das ohr/hirn alles kann.. wahnsinn xD


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2011)

In meinem Modmic Review habe ich jetzt noch eine Teamspeak Aufnahme hinzugefügt.


----------



## Pravasi (10. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Aktion.
Wird dann auch mein nächstes Mikro.


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2011)

Wie du (nicht) hörst, nimmt das Mikro keine Umgebungsgeräusche auf, wenn man es gut positioniert. Oder ist dir irgendwas von meiner Black Widow Ultimate aufgefallen?


----------



## Pravasi (10. Dezember 2011)

Das Geklackere war schon teilweise da,allerdings fand ich nicht so störend.
War natürlich auch nicht mein game...
Geht vieleicht noch ein bischen was weg mit der richtigen Einstellung.
Schlimmer ist da ja auch eher atmen,grunzen,röcheln und so.


----------



## Sync (10. Dezember 2011)

Klang ist doch gut. Also hab jetzt nichts arg störendes gehört


----------



## Push (10. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Sollte wirklich der ein oder andere vorbei kommen wollen, wäre es aber gut, ihr würdet auch teile eures Equips mitbringen. Meins kenn ich nämlich schon


 
Mannheim , da fahr i auch manchmal vorbei  
kann ja mal meine WLM mitbringen


----------



## Uziflator (10. Dezember 2011)

Lohnt ein Wechsel von der Xonar D2 (mit AKG K701) zur Essence ST(X)?


----------



## Lee (10. Dezember 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> hey lee,
> 
> unten links und unten rechts jeweils eine box! sind dort die schrägen? hast du auch noch nen aktiv sub?


 
Die Schrägen sind da, wo normales Fenster und Kippfenster steht. Subwoofer habe ich keinen und plane auch nicht mir einen zuzulegen.

Mag mir sonst keiner helfen? Mir würden schon allgemeine Aufstellungsratschläge reichen. Ich weiß ja, dass mein Grundriss zum wegwerfen ist und auch die Bilder nicht so hilfreich sind... 
Hier war der Post... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-699.html#post3718312


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2011)

Was ist grundsätzlich von der Canton Chrono 507 DC zu halten?


----------



## Finch?? (10. Dezember 2011)

Push schrieb:


> Mannheim , da fahr i auch manchmal vorbei
> kann ja mal meine WLM mitbringen


 
Ach, dich gibts hier auch 

Auf die Gefahr hin, mich bloß zu stellen: 
Was meinst du mit "WLM"?


----------



## NCphalon (10. Dezember 2011)

Kann mal en lieber Mod die letzten par Beiträge die sich um mein Problem drehen aus Pokerclocks GLE 490 Review in en neuen Fred mit dem Titel "Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht" verschieben?^^


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde einem Mod eine PN schreiben, hier werden die wohl nicht reinschauen.
Außerdem würde ich den Namen des TEs richtig schreiben.


----------



## NCphalon (10. Dezember 2011)

Ups, mist^^ 

(Müßig das zu ändern, er sieht ja eh den alten Beitrag wenn er will^^)


----------



## Push (10. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Ach, dich gibts hier auch
> 
> Auf die Gefahr hin, mich bloß zu stellen:
> Was meinst du mit "WLM"?


 
WLM Loudspeakers 
WLM das Team


----------



## NCphalon (10. Dezember 2011)

Sieht Edel und dementsprechend teuer aus


----------



## nyso (11. Dezember 2011)

Ist der Sub hier für sein Geld gut?
Yamaha YST SW 030 Advanced YST und QD Bass Subwoofer: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Finch?? (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei redcoon gibts den Sub auch wesentlich günstiger:
Yamaha YST-SW 030 Schwarz · Aktiver Subwoofer | redcoon Deutschland

Trotzdem würde ich ihn nicht empfehlen. Das kleine Chassis soll sehr unpräzise spielen.

Als Alternative werf ich mal nen Mivoc in den Raum. Für den Preis gibts kaum Besseres.
speaker trade - Home Hifi - mivoc SW 1100 A-II schwarz


----------



## stimpi2k4 (11. Dezember 2011)

Habe mir einen MediaPC zusammengebaut und Frage mich welchen Sound ich nehmen soll.
Der PC wird  mit einem Optischen Kabel an einen Yamaha 5.1 Verstärker mit Canton Boxen System angeschlossen. 
Ich habe das P5N32-E SLI Plus mit 7.1 Audio (ADI1988B)Sound oder eine Terratec 5.1 DD Soundkarte.
Der Sound auf dem Mainboard unterstüzt DTS die Karte leider nicht. 
Wie gut ist denn der Onboard Sound eigentlich?? 
Oder wäre eine neue Soundkarte besser??


----------



## Sync (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei Digital ist es egal, denn der Receiver bekommt das Rohmaterial und wandelt es um.


----------



## HAWX (11. Dezember 2011)

So Leute um den ganzen KH Beratungen hier im Forum mal auf die Sprünge zu helfen, werde ich in nächster Zeit einen KH Guide machen, welcher zu großen Teilen auf AFI's Werk basiert. Ich hab ihn nochmal gefragt und er hat mir Grünes Licht gegeben. D.h. ich werde das ganze fertigstellen, ergänzen etc und dann hier veröffentlichen.

@Pokerclock Machst du den dann zum Sticky? Der Guide umfasst nämlich bereits über 3000 Wörter und wird denke ich mal einiges erleichtern.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gerne.


----------



## HAWX (11. Dezember 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gerne.



So sind nochmal 2 Stunden arbeit von mir eingeflossen, ich bin soweit in Word fertig. Werde die nächsten Tage dann im Vorbereitungsforum einen Thread erstellen und dir bescheid geben, sobald alles fix & foxi ist


----------



## Blue_Gun (11. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> So sind nochmal 2 Stunden arbeit von mir eingeflossen, ich bin soweit in Word fertig. Werde die nächsten Tage dann im Vorbereitungsforum einen Thread erstellen und dir bescheid geben, sobald alles fix & foxi ist


 
Sehr schön! Bin echt richtig gespannt auf den Thread. Wann wird er ca. fertig werden?


----------



## HAWX (11. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön! Bin echt richtig gespannt auf den Thread. Wann wird er ca. fertig werden?



Naja ich könnte fies sein und sagen: "When its done" aber rechne mal grob mit morgen, übermorgen. So in dem Rahmen spätestens am nächsten WE ist er aber garantiert online. Ist doch noch ein ganz schöner haufen Text geworden


----------



## Blue_Gun (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mich nie mehr über einen neuen Thread gefreut als jetzt


----------



## HAWX (11. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich nie mehr über einen neuen Thread gefreut als jetzt



Der Guide hat auch nur Text und wird den Fragenden oft beigepuhlt werden müssen, aber er wird zumindest die meisten Fragen ausführlich behandeln.


----------



## Lee (12. Dezember 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Die Schrägen sind da, wo normales Fenster und Kippfenster steht. Subwoofer habe ich keinen und plane auch nicht mir einen zuzulegen.
> 
> Mag mir sonst keiner helfen? Mir würden schon allgemeine Aufstellungsratschläge reichen. Ich weiß ja, dass mein Grundriss zum wegwerfen ist und auch die Bilder nicht so hilfreich sind...
> Hier war der Post... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-699.html#post3718312


 
Schade, dass es scheinbar niemanden interessiert... 
Naja ich bitte jetzt noch ein letztes mal darum, dass mir vielleicht jemand ein paar hilfreiche Ratschläge gibt. Sonst stell ichs halt irgendwie auf und hoff, dass es passt...


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2011)

Also ich würde es als erstes Versuchen, die Lautsprecher an die Seite mit den beiden "Säulen" zu stellen. Ruhig auch mit dem Wandabstand .


----------



## Sync (12. Dezember 2011)

Also ich finde es schwer in deinem Raum.
Am besten wäre es wohl einen LS neben der einen Säule zu stellen (2.Bild) und die anderen an die rechte Wand ran.
Da haben die genug Abstand zur Wand nach hinten und sind gut auseinander.

2. Möglichkeit: Dürfte aber eventuell "basslastig" werden. Ich kenn die Wandbreite jetzt nicht aber wenn das ne Standart-Heizung ist, kann man grob Maß nehmen. Dürfte aber nicht soo das Problem werden, da die Bassreflexrohre ja nach vorne geöffnet sind, man kann den LS also auch nah an eine Wand stellen. Voll empfehlenswert ist das aber nicht, so ca 30cm Wandabstand wären gut.
Am besten mal ausprobieren.
Hoffe konnte bisschen helfen


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wisst ihr wo es in Hamburg ein Laden gibt wo man Probehören kann  ? Ausser MM und Saturn


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

Was Probehören? Lautsprecher? Kopfhörer?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ui sry Vergessen KH


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

Just Music, im Flakbunker Feldstraße.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke Madz, wusste gar nicht das im Bunker ein Music Laden ist, dachte immer da sind nur Büros


----------



## Finch?? (12. Dezember 2011)

Ein Bild für zwischendurch, meine zwei Eminence LAB 12 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich Probehören gehe, was meinste soll ich mit nehmen MP3 Player (Ipod Touch 2 Gen.) oder gebrannte CD, in FLAC datein ?


----------



## iceman650 (12. Dezember 2011)

Daran wo du ihn betreiben willst.
Daran muss er ja schließlich auch gut klingen.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (12. Dezember 2011)

Also muss ich mein ca 20Kg schweren PC und AV Receiver mit nehmen


----------



## Sync (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich stell mir gerade die Blicke der Verkäufer vor.. und dann ganz cool fragen "wo sind denn eure Steckdosen?"


----------



## Namaker (12. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Ein Bild für zwischendurch, meine zwei Eminence LAB 12


 Nachbarn hast du nicht zufällig, oder


----------



## Finch?? (13. Dezember 2011)

Nur weil man laut hören kann, muss man es ja nicht immer 

Wobei meine Nachbarn weit genug wegs sind, dass sie auch bei immer mal wieder auftretenden Bassorgien nichts mitbekommen. Bei den Chassis ging es mir allerdings mehr um Tiefgang als um Pegel. Sie dienen dazu meine Standboxen nach unten zu erweitern, nicht den Bass zu verstaerken.


----------



## Namaker (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann irgendwie nicht richtig leise hören, ich lande am Ende immer bei 1/4 aufgedreht 
Hast du mal den Frequenzgang in deinem Zimmer gemessen? Sollte ja recht homogen sein, bei 2 Subs.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Dezember 2011)

So Leute, nochmal zum Thema Selbstbau eines Hifi-Racks  :

Die Stützen sollten rund sein und die Böden aus Holz. Insgesamt sollen in das Rack 3-4 Geräte 
Wichtig ist dabei, dass sie in die Höhe "gestapelt" werden und nicht nebeneinander, wie bei einem Hifi-Tisch o.ä. ...

Wäre super, wenn sich hier mal User melden würden, die das schon mal gemacht haben 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Caspar (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich empfehle dir für die Rohre holhles Aluminium mit Holzfüllung. Dann kannste von oben nen riesigen Gewindestab reindrehen und noch paar schöne Hutmuttern draufpacken. Die Stellen an denen die Rohre aufs Holz treffen solltest du nen Stückl ausfräsen, dann siehts aus als wäre das Rohr durchgehend. Unten kannste dann auch noch was schönes als Füßchen ranschräubeln. 

Mit nem Rack werde ich mich im März auch genauer befassen. Habe da schon ne Skizze im Projekthefter. Allerdings Rohrfrei.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2011)

Wäre es ein Problem, wenn die Kabel (vom Verstärker) zu den LS nicht gleich lang wären?


----------



## Caspar (13. Dezember 2011)

Der Widerstand im längeren Kabel ist dadurch ein Stück höher. Wenns kein riesiger Unterschied ist, sollte es aber keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Sync (13. Dezember 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> So Leute, nochmal zum Thema Selbstbau eines Hifi-Racks  :
> 
> Die Stützen sollten rund sein und die Böden aus Holz. Insgesamt sollen in das Rack 3-4 Geräte
> Wichtig ist dabei, dass sie in die Höhe "gestapelt" werden und nicht nebeneinander, wie bei einem Hifi-Tisch o.ä. ...
> ...


 
Was auch gut aussieht, ist die Kombination Bambus und Glas ( man kann aber auch holz nehmen)
Dicke Bambusrohre als Stützen nehmen ( da diese hohl sind, kann man da schön die kabel reinlaufen lassen und "verstecken".
Man kann die Seiten leicht einfräsen und so das Glas (Holz) reinschieben oder mit spieziellen Halterungen befestigen.

Aber das Aussehen ist ja Geschmackssache und sollte zur Wohneinrichtung passen


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (13. Dezember 2011)

Was haltet ihr von den In Ear Kopfhörer Beyerdynamic DTX 101iE ???


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Also ich weiss nicht, wie der Beyerdynamic gegenüber dem DTX 100 weiterentwickelt bzw. verändert wurde. Aber letzteren konnte ich gegen die Phonak PFE 122 hören und muss sagen, daß diese die deutlich besseren In Ears sind.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (13. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du die hier Audéo PFE 122 In-Ear-Kopfhörer mit Mikrofon schwarz


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Genau diese.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Dezember 2011)

Abend, Leute.
Ich habe vor, mir ein paar Kopfhörer bis maximal 40€ zu bestellen und dann Probe zu hören, um dann einen von ihnen zu behalten und wollte mal fragen, ob im Warenkorb ein wichtiges Exemplar fehlt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Superlux 681, 681b und 681 F.


----------



## Sync (13. Dezember 2011)

Sennheiser HD 201
Akg 512
Koss Porta pro


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (13. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Genau diese.


 
Ist der Preis gerechtfertigt ? Bei dem Preis muss der Sound ja Spitze sein, weil ich eher auf Bass lastigen In Ear´s setze, meine Jetzigen sind von Denon AH-20 vor 2-3 Jahren gekauft für 80€, und der Bass ist echt gut


----------



## HAWX (13. Dezember 2011)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Preis gerechtfertigt ? Bei dem Preis muss der Sound ja Spitze sein, weil ich eher auf Bass lastigen In Ear´s setze, meine Jetzigen sind von Denon AH-20 vor 2-3 Jahren gekauft für 80€, und der Bass ist echt gut



Also für basslastig bist du mit den PFE 122 an der falschen Adresse. Der Bass ist imo ausgewogen dosiert mit den schwarzen Filtern, obwohl die eigentlich etwas Badewanneneffekt geben sollen. Mit grauen Filtern ist der Bass dann schon eher zurückhaltend.


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Also die PFE sind (je nach eingesetztem, selbst wählbarem Filter) sehr neutral, aber erzeugen eine wahnsinnig breite Bühne und extrem klaren Sound. Für mich war der Unterschied zu den Beyerdynamic so, als würde ich vom Vorraum einer Konzerthalle in den Saal treten.
Damit will ich nicht sagen, daß die Beyerdynamic schlecht wären, aber die Bühne ist wirklich sehr viel breiter.

Dazu sind sie extrem bequem, isolieren Außengeräusche sehr gut und man kann sich extra Ortoplasten anfertigen lassen, was zu einer 100% perfekten Passform führt.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (13. Dezember 2011)

Das Doofe ist ja das man die Dinger nicht zurücksenden kann, und Probehören geht bestimmt auch nicht wegen der Hygiene


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Probehören geht im Hifi Fachhandel, weil die meistens Einmalohrstücke lagernd haben.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ohh Ok dann hoffe ich mal das die das auch in den Bunker (justMusik) haben


----------



## ser0_silence (14. Dezember 2011)

Hey ihr Soundfreunde.
Ich habe ein Problem.
Erstmal kurz zur Hardware. Ich habe einen Sony STR-DE 345 Receiver, daran 2 Standboxen und den Subwoofer aus meinem Teufel Concept E Magnum. Das alles hängt am Rechner an einer Audigy 2 ZS.
Eigentlich gehts nur um den Subwoofer. Der hat hinten einen Drehregler um die Trennfrequenz einzustellen. Der Regler geht von 240 Hz bis 40 Hz. Aber wenn ich daran drehe, ändert sich lediglich die Lautstärke des Basses? 
Wollte ihn eigentlich so einstellen, dass er halt ab 80 oder 100 Hz einspringt. Hab grade mal einen Soundtest gemacht der von 360 - 10 Hz runterspielt. Der Subwoofer spielt aber die ganze Zeit mit. Das ist ja definitiv nicht sinn der Sache. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee dazu, warum das so ist?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Finch?? (14. Dezember 2011)

Trennung bedeutet nicht gleich Schnitt. Ab der Trennfrequenz sinkt der Pegel zunehmend, du hörst also noch etwas. Je nach Steilheit der Filter ist die Absenkung des Pegels so gering, dass man selbst noch die unteren Mitten hört. So eine Trennung würde Teufel aber nicht verbauen.


----------



## ser0_silence (14. Dezember 2011)

Echt? ok... wieder was gelernt  Trennung klingt so nach... Trennung xD also Schnitt... Aber bei dem Soundtest hat der alles abgespielt also ab 360hz... höher weiss ich net... Aber das müssten ja die Mitten sein oder? xD Na gut dann dreh ichs ganz runter und denn hab ichs bei Musik mehr oder weniger wie ichs haben will. Danke


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es günstige und gute (am besten unter 100€) Aktivmonitore für den PC?
Oder wäre es sinnvoll mehr auszugeben dh große Unterschiede?


----------



## Caspar (14. Dezember 2011)

Gibts 
Aktive Nahfeldmonitore

Schon daran gedacht gebraucht zu kaufen?


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

Das es welche gibt ist klar, ich will Erfahrungen!

Wo gebraucht kaufen?


----------



## HAWX (14. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es günstige und gute (am besten unter 100€) Aktivmonitore für den PC?
> Oder wäre es sinnvoll mehr auszugeben dh große Unterschiede?



Oder ein Microlab H 12 W


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2011)

Sowas wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich habe eine Abneigung gegen Hochglanzlacke.


----------



## Sync (15. Dezember 2011)

Reinhard Flötotto trifft...Procedes - YouTube

Find ich sehr interessant, vor allem die Akustikbilder. Durfte die auch schon anhören sind echt top. Allerdings hat das auch seinen Preis.. nichts für Normalsterbliche 

P.S. na für wen drucken die denn bei 13:12


----------



## Finch?? (15. Dezember 2011)

Habs jetzt nur überflogen, aber es geht hier um Absorber, oder?

Unschlagbar sowohl im Preis als auch im Wirkungsgrad ist Homatherm. Selbst Basotect, der sauteure Spezailakustikschaum der BASF ist diesem billigen Dämmstoff unterlegen. 

Die fertigen Absorber sind sowieso maßlos überteuert. Meist wird Basotect genommen, in Stoff verpackt und dann das fünffache oder noch mehr verlangt.  Nicht selten kostet dann ein 100x100x5cm Absorber 150€...


----------



## Sync (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja Absorber und auch Bilder mit Lautsprecher,  welche sogar ganz ordentlich klingen. Leider wusste keiner wo die LS herkommen, werden aber angeblich in Deutschland produziert.. erklärt bestimmt auch den Preis..
Das ist doch normal. Diese bilder gehen fertig locker fürs 10-100 fache raus, je nach größe. und ich übertreibe nicht  natürlich sind die nach kundenwunsch bedruckt. und ziemlich gut verarbeitet


----------



## Finch?? (18. Dezember 2011)

Hab heute die NuVero 14 ausgiebig testen können. Für den Preis von "nur" 4000€ bekommt man schon wirklich einen Referenzklasse Lautsprecher geboten, der den Vergleich mit weitaus teureren Lautsprechern nicht scheuen muss.


----------



## Madz (19. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Hab heute die NuVero 14 ausgiebig testen können. Für den Preis von "nur" 4000€ bekommt man schon wirklich einen Referenzklasse Lautsprecher geboten, der den Vergleich mit weitaus teureren Lautsprechern nicht scheuen muss.


 Das ist doch mal ein Wort.  Wo hast du die gehört?


----------



## nyso (19. Dezember 2011)

Könnt ihr mir gute In-Ears empfehlen? Absolutes max sind 100€, möglichst eher um die 70€.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (19. Dezember 2011)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von dem hier ? 

Lehmann Audio Rhinelander High End Kopfhörerverstärker


----------



## PEG96 (19. Dezember 2011)

Schaue doch einfach mal in die kleine Übersicht, die ich schrieb


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (19. Dezember 2011)

Welche Übersicht meinste ? Hab irgendwie ein Knick in der Optik


----------



## nyso (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke er meint die hier^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sicht-nun-mit-genaueren-klangeindruecken.html


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (19. Dezember 2011)

Danke PEG96, für die Aufklärung


----------



## Finch?? (19. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein Wort.  Wo hast du die gehört?


 
Die Veros hab ich bei nem "Hifi-Freund" gehört, mit dem ich mich immer mal wieder austausche.


----------



## Madz (19. Dezember 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir gute In-Ears empfehlen? Absolutes max sind 100€, möglichst eher um die 70€.


 Ja, Phonak PFE 112. Oder PFE 012.


----------



## Finch?? (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich komme auf dumme Gedanken, dabei sind meine MiDus doch noch gar nicht so alt...


----------



## Madz (19. Dezember 2011)

finch?? schrieb:


> ich komme auf dumme gedanken, dabei sind meine midus doch noch gar nicht so alt...


 wtf?!


----------



## iceman650 (19. Dezember 2011)

Gut, dass ich demnächst mal zu Udo (Wohlgemuth) will.


----------



## Finch?? (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Granduetta wird leider nicht dort stehen, war ja ein Kundenwunsch.

Alleine die Größe und das Aussehen (man beachte, die Tieftöner sind 11"er !!) sind schon ein Kaufgrund, das Teil ist wirklich abartig.
...Auch wenn der 1000er mehr im Vergleich zur Duetta sich sicher nicht in einem besseren Klang äußert.

Vor dem Bau hab ich allerdings ziemlich Respekt. Ob ich mir sowas antun will?

Natürlich müsst ich erstmal nen Käufer für die Midus finden, und noch wichtiger, genug Zeit finden.


----------



## HAWX (19. Dezember 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass ich demnächst mal zu Udo (Wohlgemuth) will.



Ja der Udo hat wohl ne feine Auswahl, hab da vor einigen Monaten mich auch mal durchs komplette Sortiment geklickt


----------



## hydro (19. Dezember 2011)

Viel Wichtiger wäre für mich Frage wie solche Monster mit meinem Raum harmonieren und ob eine "kleine" Duetta nicht klanglich besser da steht. Ansonsten interessantes Konstrukt, auch wenn mir das Design überhaupt nicht zusagt.


----------



## Finch?? (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiele sowieso schon länger mit dem Gedanken die Duetta zu bauen.  Oder - was auf jeden Fall die aufwändigste Sache wäre - eine eigene  Weiche für meine Midus zu entwickeln. Die leicht abgesenkten Mitten, die  durch die späte Anbindung des MT entsteht, würde ich gerne glätten.  Zudem würde ich gerne den Kennschalldruck allgemein senken, um damit  mehr Tiefgang zu erreichen. Das wird allerdings ein Mammutprojekt, denn  mit Weichen habe ich mich bisher rel. wenig auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## Bier (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey ich hab mal zwei Fragen:
Letzte woche gabs bei ebay ein Paar Canton CT 120 zu ersteigern.
Hab kurz drüber nachgedacht zuzuschlagen, es dann aber doch gelassen, weil ich meine GLE 490 erst mal verkaufen muss.
Die Lautsprecher sind dann für ca 450€ weggegangen. Darf ich mich jetzt ärgern, oder ist das ein normaler Preis? Die haben immerhin mal 5600 DM gekostet.

Zur 2. Frage:
Wie viel kann ich für meine im Januar ein Jahre ''alten'' Canton GLE 490 verlangen? Farbe ist schwarz und sie sind technisch und optisch einwandfrei. 
Neu bekommt man sie zur Zeit für ~500€.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Dezember 2011)

Was ist von den neuen(aktuellen) JBL Control One zu halten?


----------



## sipsap (20. Dezember 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Hey ich hab mal zwei Fragen:
> Letzte woche gabs bei ebay ein Paar Canton CT 120 zu ersteigern.
> Hab kurz drüber nachgedacht zuzuschlagen, es dann aber doch gelassen, weil ich meine GLE 490 erst mal verkaufen muss.
> Die Lautsprecher sind dann für ca 450€ weggegangen. Darf ich mich jetzt ärgern, oder ist das ein normaler Preis? Die haben immerhin mal 5600 DM gekostet.
> ...


 
da sie mittlerweile wieder teurer geworden sind, kannst du sie fast ohne verlust wiederverkaufen.


----------



## Bier (20. Dezember 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> da sie mittlerweile wieder teurer geworden sind, kannst du sie fast ohne verlust wiederverkaufen.


 Gekauft hab ich sie für 398€.
Also meinst du so 370 wären drinn? 

Hat sonst vllt noch jemand eine Antwort bezüglich der CT 120?


----------



## HAWX (20. Dezember 2011)

Im HiFi Forum sind vor ein paar Wochen ein paar GLE 490 für 350 weggegangen wenn ich mich nicht irre. In der Bucht kann man da noch deutlich mehr rausholen denke ich.


----------



## watercooled (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei Medimax gibt's die für 150€/Stück!


----------



## Madz (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei welchem Medimax?


----------



## HAWX (20. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Bei welchem Medimax?



Wahrscheinlich irgendwo in Bawü


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (20. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es Aktive Nahfeldmonitore auch mit ein bissl mehr Bass ?


----------



## sipsap (21. Dezember 2011)

jein. monitore sollen kein frequenzbereich betonen, sprich neutral sein und die quelle so wiedergeben wie sie ist. und das sind die meisten halt nicht gewohnt


----------



## Blue_Gun (21. Dezember 2011)

Heute ist endlich mein T50p angekommen. Ich hätte ihn mir fast nicht bestellt(wegen einer Meinung hier im Forum, er klinge nach Telefon). Wie schön, dass Klang subjektiv ist Ich glaube ich habe meinen Kopfhörer gefunden. Gegen den DT1350 hat er meiner Meinung nach keine Chance, der klingt mir zu dumpf und zu flach. Auch im Bass ist der T50p viel stärker.


----------



## iceman650 (21. Dezember 2011)

*rrring, rrrrrring* 
Wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker doch sein können.


----------



## Sync (21. Dezember 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> *rrring, rrrrrring*


 
Also meins macht *tüdeldüdeldüdeldüüü*


----------



## nyso (22. Dezember 2011)

Für alle die es noch nicht haben, Chime ist absolut zu empfehlen


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Dezember 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch nicht haben, Chime ist absolut zu empfehlen


 
Kommt das zufällig von Valve  Und irgendwie erinnert es micht ein gaant bischen an Portal.. 

LG
Daxelinho



Spoiler



PS: Eigentlich hat es hier nix zu suchen, aber da ich Bezug auf die Musik genommen habe, dürfte mein Beitrag in Ordnung gehen


----------



## nyso (22. Dezember 2011)

Das eine Lied ist die Musik von Portal, ja^^ Aber gibt noch mehr Lieder. Und nein, es ist nicht von Valve


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Dezember 2011)

> Das eine Lied ist die Musik von Portal, ja^^ Aber gibt noch mehr Lieder. Und nein, es ist nicht von Valve


OK  Werde ich mir mal ansehen..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

Was kann man an kleinen MP3 Player  empfehlen?


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

Wieviel willst du ausgeben?


----------



## HAWX (22. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man an kleinen MP3 Player  empfehlen?



Dein Satz ist so unpräzise formuliert, dass man nichtmal weiß, ob du jetzt einen MP3-Player, In Ears oder Kopfhörer suchst.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

Darüber habe ich noch nicht  viel nachgedacht, allerdings brauche ich auch noch In-ears.
Ich dachte an 100-125€.

@HAWX 
Wie soll ich geanuer Forumulieren?
Soll ich dir Maße vorgeben. 
Ich meine das Abspielgerät.


----------



## sipsap (22. Dezember 2011)

also abspielgerät? sansa clip + micro sd


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

Würdest du erst einmal nur den Mp3 Player kaufen und später In Ears nachrüsten? Der Philips GoGear Muse 32 gb ist sehr gut, nutze ich selbst bzw. habe ich bis zum Kauf keines Samsung Galaxy benutzt.

Den fand ich ganz gut.


----------



## HAWX (22. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> @HAWX
> Wie soll ich geanuer Forumulieren?
> Soll ich dir Maße vorgeben.
> Ich meine das Abspielgerät.



Les dir deinen Satz mal durch das ist grammatisch völlig eigenartig.

Ich schließe mich da mal Sipsap an, das ist so der wahrscheinlich meist empfohlene Player in den Foren.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

@Madz
Der ist mir zu groß, da ich auch noch mein 5800XM habe.
Das mit dem später nachkaufen wäre auch eine Alternaitve.

Was ich noch vergessen hatte ist, der am besten ein kleines Display hat wo man den Titel ablesen kann.
das scheint der Sansa Clip ja zu haben.


----------



## Blue_Gun (22. Dezember 2011)

iPod Nano? Natürlich nur, wenn du mit iTunes klarkommst.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

Als ich ihn im Sat mal in der Hand hatte, war mir der touchscreen zu klein und außerdem mit  max 16GB etwas klein.
Deswegen lasse ich es lieber sein.


----------



## Blue_Gun (22. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Als ich ihn im Sat mal in der Hand hatte, war mir der touchscreen zu klein und außerdem mit  max 16GB etwas klein.
> Deswegen lasse ich es lieber sein.


 
Ich find den neuen auch nicht so toll, der alte war um Längen besser. Der Touch is auch noch n schönes Stück. Aber ein bisschen teurer.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

Und mir zu groß, der hier dürfte das gleiche Problem haben wie der Apple:Cowon C2 16GB schwarz | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2011)

Kann das sein das die Soundtreiber von Creative irgendwie veraltet sind 
Der X-Fi Serie Treiber neueste Juni2010
Ich warte schon seit über einen Jahr für meine X-Fi Xtreme Music auf einen neuen Treiber und habe die
Hoffnung schon verloren

jetzt hat die einen Platz in meinen 2ten Rechner gefunden der schwächer ist und Win XP verwendet
Weil im neuen kann ich sie nicht mehr gebrauchen 
Soundprobleme


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Dezember 2011)

Naja die Karte ist fast 7 jahre alt, was erwartest du ?  Kannst froh sein das überhaupt nach 5 jahren noch nen Treiber rausgekommen ist


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Naja die Karte ist fast 7 jahre alt, was erwartest du ?  Kannst froh sein das überhaupt nach 5 jahren noch nen Treiber rausgekommen ist


 
Sooo alt schon 
Das habe ich garnicht bemerkt

Ich dachte an ein paar jahre aber keine 7 Jahre
So schnell kann man sich irren


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab meine X-Fi extreme Musik im März 2005 gekauft, für stolze 150€ damals *lol* sind bald 7 jahre. Damals ist die grad neu rausgekommen als ich die gekauft hab.


----------



## HAWX (22. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab meine X-Fi extreme Musik im März 2005 gekauft, für stolze 150€ damals *lol* sind bald 7 jahre. Damals ist die grad neu rausgekommen als ich die gekauft hab.



Dabei war die doch damals schon eher der P/L Tipp wenn ich mich nicht täusche? War das nicht die kleinste Karte die damals EAX 5.0 unterstützt hat?


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine X-Fi extreme Musik im März 2005  gekauft, für stolze 150€ damals *lol* sind bald 7 jahre. Damals ist die  grad neu rausgekommen als ich die gekauft hab.


 
Ich habe mal meinen Alten Beleg rausgesucht und gefunden 
Rechnung vom 2.10.2007
79€ damals

Dann hast du sie ja 2 Jahre länger als ich


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Dabei war die doch damals schon eher der P/L Tipp wenn ich mich nicht täusche? War das nicht die kleinste Karte die damals EAX 5.0 unterstützt hat?


 
Korrekt es war die kleinste, ich hatte damals aber keine großen preisvergleiche gemacht, ich bin einfach in den nächsten ARLT und hab sie mir gekauft, im Netz hätt ich bestimmt auch nochmal 30€ gespart.


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

So ich poste hier auch nochmal meinen Kellerfund. Kann mir jemand was über die Boxen erzählen? Finde leider bei Google kaum was. Klingen soweit ganz gut würd ich behaupten. Nur viel zu wenig Bass bzw. überhaupt Tiefton. Muss am AVR den Bass voll aufdrehen damits (mMn) ausgewogen klingt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diavel (23. Dezember 2011)

http://www.hifi-wiki.de/index.php/Saba_830

Mehr hab ich spontan nicht gefunden.


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke dir.  Aber das hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Infos sind leider sehr spärlich.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

Dann werde ich jetzt einen der Sansa Clip nehmen ich frage mich nur + oder den normalen.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage welchen Inear?
Ausprobieren ist ja fast unmöglich.


----------



## HAWX (23. Dezember 2011)

Welchen Musikgeschmack? Klangliche Vorzüge?

PS: In einigen Läden gibt es "Einweg-Ohrstücke"


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich tue mich mit der Musik schwer mich zu begrezen, deswegen sollte er alles können.
Aber mal ein paar Beispiele was hier so rumliegt an Musikalben:
Grace Jones-Hurricane-Dub 
Volbeat Beyond Hell About Heaven
Peter Fox Stadtaffe
Metallica  Metallica
Black Country Communion 2
Scooter Under the Radar over the Top

Klanglich würde ich sagen sie sollen es nicht übertreiben, aber zB leicht angehobener Bass solte kein Problem sein, deswegen in Richtung neutral.

Deswegen sagt ich ja fast ungmögich.


----------



## GW-Player (23. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich tue mich mit der Musik schwer mich zu begrezen, deswegen sollte er alles können.
> Aber mal ein paar Beispiele was hier so rumliegt an Musikalben:
> Grace Jones-Hurricane-Dub
> Volbeat Beyond Hell About Heaven
> ...


 Budget?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

~ 70€.


----------



## GW-Player (23. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ~ 70€.


 Die Klipsch Image S4 würden mir da jetzt spontan einfallen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich will mir neue KHs für den PC zulegen. Soundkarte ist ne Essence ST. 

Ich werde den K701, den dt 990 und den dt880 bestellen. Was ist eurer Meinung nach noch ein Kandidat? Ich möchte mich nicht auf bestimmt Abstimmungen beschränken, sondern einfach mal Querbeet hören, was mir gefällt und auch mal was anderes als meine Lautsprecher hören. Preis sollte bei max 300-350€ liegen.


----------



## HAWX (23. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mir neue KHs für den PC zulegen. Soundkarte ist ne Essence ST.
> 
> Ich werde den K701, den dt 990 und den dt880 bestellen. Was ist eurer Meinung nach noch ein Kandidat? Ich möchte mich nicht auf bestimmt Abstimmungen beschränken, sondern einfach mal Querbeet hören, was mir gefällt und auch mal was anderes als meine Lautsprecher hören.



Dazu noch Sennheiser HD 600 und HD 650. Evtl. Damit hast du zumindest bei den offenen KH's das gröbste gehört.


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Dazu noch Sennheiser HD 600 und HD 650. Evtl. Damit hast du zumindest bei den offenen KH's das gröbste gehört.


 
Gibts halt leider nicht bei thomann. Was wär da ein Alternativshop?


----------



## HAWX (23. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts halt leider nicht bei thomann. Was wär da ein Alternativshop?



Wenn man so bei Geizhals guckt würde ich Mp3-player.de nehmen. Erkundige dich aber VORHER bei denen, ob KH's als Hygieneartikel gelten. Bei Redcoon werden sie nämlich als solche gehandhabt.


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. Dezember 2011)

> ob KH's als Hygieneartikel gelten. Bei Redcoon werden sie nämlich als solche gehandhabt.


Heißt keine Rückgabe möglich, oder?


Btw: Was ist eigentlich vom Dt860 zu halten?


----------



## HAWX (23. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt keine Rückgabe möglich, oder?
> 
> Btw: Was ist eigentlich vom Dt860 zu halten?



Ja genau.

Kenne ich persönlich gar nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

Was ist von diesen hier zu halten: Brainwavz M3,  Meelec A151 und den  Klipsch Image S4?


----------



## GW-Player (23. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist von diesen hier zu halten: Brainwavz M3,  Meelec A151 und den  Klipsch Image S4?


 Zu den Klipsch findest du hier im Forum ein Review.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

Das weiß ich und die anderen  Reviews beiden findet man im Hifi-forum.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe Klipsch Image S4i in Schwarz im Angebot


----------



## HAWX (23. Dezember 2011)

GW-Player schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Klipsch findest du hier im Forum ein Review.



Ach Riccardo  *duckundweg*


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht was HAWX meint.
Das mit dem Review lesen ist klar und bei den Klipsch wohl auch die einzigste Möglichkeit.


----------



## HAWX (23. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht was HAWX meint.
> Das mit dem Review lesen ist klar und bei den Klipsch wohl auch die einzigste Möglichkeit.



Das war ein Insider, Riccardo treibt mich schon seit einiger Zeit dazu, ein Review zu den Phonak Audeo PFE 122 zu verfassen


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2011)

Vonwegen Insider: Riccardo = GW-Player


----------



## HAWX (24. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Vonwegen Insider: Riccardo = GW-Player



Aber er wusste ja nicht, dass Riccardo da hinterher ist also doch ein Insider


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

Warum ist es so schwer einen MP3-Player zu finden.
Bisher steht nur der Sansa Clip Zip (der ist wohl besser als der +) zu dem Cowon C2 findet ich leider recht wenig.

Ja das wusst ich nicht woher auch?


----------



## HAWX (24. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das wusst ich nicht woher auch?



Das war ja auch an Riccardo gerichtet und nicht an dich adressiert. Lassen wir das.


----------



## nyso (24. Dezember 2011)

Also die richtigen In-Ears zu finden ist ja mal mehr als schwer

Preisklasse 50-100€, soooo viel Auswahl


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

Wie kann ich foobar zum Standart Wiedergabeprogramm machen?
Steht nämlich nicht bei der Auswahl im Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## sipsap (24. Dezember 2011)

windowssuche standardprogramme festlegen.

und warum es so schwer ist mp3player zu finden? weil sie aussterben. hat doch jeder n smartphone.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

Das braucht aber 1 Akku und 2 kann ein Smartphone alles aber eben nur "halb" ist eine Allzweck "Waffe".

Weiß einer wie das 5800XM taugt?

Zeigt  mir dort nur Songbird und den WMP an, deswegen frage ich ja nach.


----------



## HAWX (24. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Das braucht aber 1 Akku und 2 kann ein Smartphone alles aber eben nur "halb" ist eine Allzweck "Waffe".
> 
> Weiß einer wie das 5800XM taugt?



Mit dem richtigen Smartphone ist das kein Problem. Ich denke mal alle aktuellen Oberklasse Smartphones dienen ganz gut als Player.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde mir wohl ein Meizu MX holen, die MP3Player von denen sollen ja gut sein.
Wenn es Andriod wird woran ich noch zweifle.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Dezember 2011)

Vorsicht, wenn man sich die angesprochenen Klipsch Image bei amazon bestellt !
Wir haben neulich Fälschungen zugeschickt bekommen


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Vorsicht, wenn man sich die angesprochenen Klipsch Image bei amazon bestellt !
> Wir haben neulich Fälschungen zugeschickt bekommen


 
Wie erkennt man die Fälschungen?


----------



## HAWX (24. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erkennt man die Fälschungen?



Wahrscheinlich an Klang und Verarbeitung


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich an Klang und Verarbeitung


 
Wenn ich nicht weiß, wie er klingt, ist das ein bisschen schwierig


----------



## b0s (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß es grezt an Blasphemie, aber ich muss euch mal was fragen.

Kennt ihr eine attraktive Alternative zu den Urbanears Plattan ( Plattan Headphones - Urbanears ) ?

Meine Freundin findet die extrem schick, (was ich auch nachvollziehen kann, da ich das schlichte einfarbige Design klasse finde sowie das umflochtene Kabel und noch andere Details) aber was Klang- und Herstellungsqualität angeht sind die einfach im Leben keine 60 Euro wert.

Kennt ihr irgendwelche vergleichbar "schönen" unterwegs KH die man aus Qualitätsgründen kaufen darf?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Vorsicht, wenn man sich die angesprochenen Klipsch Image bei amazon bestellt !
> Wir haben neulich Fälschungen zugeschickt bekommen


 
Daher passt man ja auch auf wenn man gebraucht oder von Händlern mit wenig Bewertungen kauft .


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2011)

> Kennt ihr irgendwelche vergleichbar "schönen" unterwegs KH die man aus Qualitätsgründen kaufen darf?



Das Problem kenn ich. Gibts nicht wirklich viele. Vielleicht die Beyerdynamic T50p? Oder Die Dt1350. Beide ziemlich schick, hatte ich erst kürzlich bei mir. Liegen aber bei 250-300€.


----------



## b0s (24. Dezember 2011)

Das übersteigt jegliches Budget 

Soviel geb ich für nen Hi-FI KH für zu Hause aus, aber nicht für nen Gebrauchsgegenstand unterwegs...


grmpf


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich kenne sie nicht:akg k518 | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2011)

blieben noch in ear oder der:
SENNHEISER HD-25
ist aber auch nicht der schönste 
http://www.thomann.de/de/sennheiser_hd25_c_ii.htm


----------



## b0s (24. Dezember 2011)

Den AKG K518 hab ich selbst, aber der ist ihr unbequem (hat sie mal ausprobiert). Über 100 Euro kommen allerdings nicht in Frage.


----------



## Sync (24. Dezember 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Vorsicht, wenn man sich die angesprochenen Klipsch Image bei amazon bestellt !
> Wir haben neulich Fälschungen zugeschickt bekommen


 
Au das ist hart. DIREKT bei Amazon? Oder einen Unterhändler? Wenn es direkt von Amazon kommt kann man denen viel Ärger einhandeln 
Wie hast du das erkannt?

Und allen Usern hier ein frohes Fest! Lasst euch dick beschenken


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Den AKG K518 hab ich selbst, aber der ist ihr unbequem (hat sie mal ausprobiert). Über 100 Euro kommen allerdings nicht in Frage.


 
Bleiben wohl nur die Urban.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

Kennt einer von euch die  Magnat Quantum 705?
Anhören kann man sich die ja leider nicht mehr.

Was ist mit dem Cowon c2?


----------



## barcahenry (24. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
kann mir vielleicht einer helfen?
Wenn ich meine Samson Resolv A8 an meine Xonar D1 anschließe (6,3mm auf 3,5mm Klinke) beginnen die Hochtöner zu pfeifen (meine nicht das Grundrauschen!).
Wenn ich an den Lautsprechern selber leiser stelle wird auch das Pfeifen leiser, wenn ich sie aber beispielsweise an einen Ipod anschließe pfeifen sie nicht.

MfG
Barcahenry


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

Bevor ich jetzt eine Entscheidung treffe will ich das wissen:
Kann man PC und CD Player (und vll noch andere Sachen), an einer Verstärker anschließen?


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2011)

Gibts eigentlich Alternativen zum Modmic/Zalman? Mir ist grad ein Zalman Mic kaputt gegangen und ich möchte das dann nicht unbedingt wiederkaufen. Auf ein Modmic will/kann ich nicht warten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Dezember 2011)

Zu den Klipsch Image :
Sie waren über amazon von einem anderen Händler. 
1. Sie hatten so einen unglaublich schlechten Klang, als wenn man sich eine Dosenpost in das Ohr gesteckt hat...
2. Hatten sie IMHO einen abgwinkelten Stereo-Stecker, bei den Originalen war das nicht der Fall... Oder andersherum


----------



## Bier (25. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich jetzt eine Entscheidung treffe will ich das wissen:
> Kann man PC und CD Player (und vll noch andere Sachen), an einer Verstärker anschließen?



Ja kannst du. An die allermeisten Verstärker kann man mehrere Quellen anschließen.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

Dann hätte ich da weniger einschränkungen, da man aktive ja nur an eine Quelle anschließen kann ohne Zusatz.
Also kann man mind 4 Quellen (PC, PS3 und CD Player und unbekannt) an einen anschließen?


----------



## Diavel (25. Dezember 2011)

Jap, ein üblicher Hifiverstärker hat mind. Tape, Phono, CD, Tuner und Aux. Viele noch mehr. AVR's in der Regel auch eher mehr.


----------



## sipsap (25. Dezember 2011)

so ist es


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch die  Magnat Quantum 705?
> Anhören kann man sich die ja leider nicht mehr.
> 
> Was ist mit dem Cowon c2?


 
705 oder 507?


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

Was braucht man um Aktive an mehrere Quellen anzuschießen?
Ich sehe dort mehr Probleme als bei passiven, vorallem preislich.

So wie das da steht, hat sich aber eh fast erledigt.


----------



## sipsap (25. Dezember 2011)

aktive boxen mit mehreren quellen verbinden? zb n mehrkanal stereomixer


----------



## Sync (25. Dezember 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Zu den Klipsch Image :
> Sie waren über amazon von einem anderen Händler.
> 1. Sie hatten so einen unglaublich schlechten Klang, als wenn man sich eine Dosenpost in das Ohr gesteckt hat...
> 2. Hatten sie IMHO einen abgwinkelten Stereo-Stecker, bei den Originalen war das nicht der Fall... Oder andersherum


 
Aiaiai.. hast dich schon an den Händler und vor allem an Amazon gewendet? Find ich gerade interessant, wie sich das dann entwickelt. Wie Amazon reagieren wird.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was braucht man um Aktive an mehrere Quellen anzuschießen?
> Ich sehe dort mehr Probleme als bei passiven, vorallem preislich.
> 
> So wie das da steht, hat sich aber eh fast erledigt.


 
Ist doch kein Problem. Stereo-/Mehrkanalvorstufe ran und gut is . Besonders erste werden einem inner Bucht hinterhergeschmissen .


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich dort schaue sehe ich dort nur 7 Ergnisse von denen nur 2 günsitg sind ich sehe dort nichts von hinterherschmeißen.

Und danke für das Wort.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Dezember 2011)

Och, also ich finde da in der dazugehörigen Kategorie mehr als 7 .

Suche beispielsweise mal nach nem Rotel RC-870, Yamaha C-50, Kenwood M-1 oder Denon PRA-1500 . Alles schöne Geräte die auch immer ganz günstig weggehen .


----------



## b0s (25. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Alternativen zum Modmic/Zalman? Mir ist grad ein Zalman Mic kaputt gegangen und ich möchte das dann nicht unbedingt wiederkaufen. Auf ein Modmic will/kann ich nicht warten.


 
Ich hab ein Speedlink SPES Clip-on das kann ich auch weiterempfehlen, hat ne ordentliche Aufnahmequali.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe  mir mal ein Kompaktboxen angeschaut (zB auf der HPs der Hersteller) und ich fand die meisten nicht schön Hochglanzlack und am besten noch schwarz.
Das sieht aus meiner Sicht exterm schlecht aus.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2011)

Kannste dir ja umlackieren...


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ein Kompaktboxen ? Wer hatt gekämpft ? Klitschko gegen Stefan Raab der beim ersten schlag umgefallen ist ? 

Ich liebe Hochglanz Schwarz, schaut einfach verdammt Edel aus. Man sieht halt schnell staub oder kratzer, putzen und polieren is die devise.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Dezember 2011)

Aber wer nimmt das nicht gerne für deine Schmuckstücke auf? 
Schönes rot-schwarz ist natürlich auch richtig geil!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich ticke da wohl ähnlich wie turbosnake. Hochglanzgehäuse sind einfach nicht mein Fall. In meinen Augen wirken die manchmal nur möchtegern-edel und würden sich zudem in meine Umgebung schlecht einfügen. Bei Holzoptik oder Echtholz ist das schon wieder eine andere Sache. Bei sowas wie z.B. Focal Solo 6 BE Studio Monitor (oder vielen anderen Focals im HiFi-Bereich) finde ich das wieder deutlich ansprechender.


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. Dezember 2011)

Also ich finde Hochglanz ziemlich schick. Ich finde die Kombi Hochglanz und Holz ziemlich edel und schick.


Funktionieren die Logitech Harmony Fernbedienungen eigentlich auch für den PC (z.B. Windows Mediaplayer)? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Dezember 2011)

Funktionieren sie. Musst nur ne Fernbedienung mit MCE-Funktionen der Liste hinzufügen. Hama hat z.Bsp. eine. Brauchst dann natürlich noch den Empfänger.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2011)

Die enstprechende Hama Fernbedienungs Kombi dürfte auch die billigste Variante sein um an einen Empfänger zu kommen:
Hama MCE Remote Control: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2011)

Kann man LS-Ständer eigentlich allgmein verwendet oder braucht jeder LS sein "eignen"?


----------



## sinthor4s (26. Dezember 2011)

Das kommt auf den Ständer an. Es gibt spezifische, die auf ein bestimmten LS oder eine Serie zugeschnitten sind und es gibt Universelle.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2011)

Was wäre ein Bsp füruniverselle Ständer die günstig sind?


----------



## Daxelinho (26. Dezember 2011)

Könnt ihr mir gute und vor allem günstige Ständer für meine Edifier S550 Sateliten empfehlen?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Bier (26. Dezember 2011)

Diavel schrieb:


> Jap, ein üblicher Hifiverstärker hat mind. Tape, Phono, CD, Tuner und Aux. Viele noch mehr. AVR's in der Regel auch eher mehr.


 Wobei du keine 'normalen' Geräte an den Phono-Eingang anstöpseln solltest. Da herrschen soweit ich weiß andere Spannungen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2011)

Jein, eine anderer Vorverstärkungspegel herrscht da .


----------



## Bier (26. Dezember 2011)

Okay auch gut   Aber man sollte dort halt z.B. keinen DVD Player/PC anschließen richtig?


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Dezember 2011)

Richtig!


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2011)

Was kann man an einen Phono alles anhängen?

Hochlganz und Holz(Furnier) sehen da schon deutlich besser aus als schwarz und hochglanz.


----------



## iceman650 (26. Dezember 2011)

An Phono hängst du den Plattenspieler, da das Signal daraus noch durch einen Phonovorverstärker muss.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was kann man an einen Phono alles anhängen?
> 
> Hochlganz und Holz(Furnier) sehen da schon deutlich besser aus als schwarz und hochglanz.


 
Wie es der Name schon sagt: Einen Plattenspieler!

Mal im Ernst: Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative ist sogar hier gewünscht. Google beist nicht und das Hirn darf man sogar benutzen - die Schale von der es umgeben wird ist nicht nur ein billiger Haarlieferant.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

Mich hatte Biers keine  normal Geräte etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Bier (27. Dezember 2011)

Sorry


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

Kein Problem.


----------



## sipsap (27. Dezember 2011)

sagt mal hat finch nicht gesagt er kommt aus mannheim?

HighEnd Röhrenanlage (Vorverstärker und Endstufe - 2 x 50 Watt) in Berlin - Wedding | High End Audio & Hifi gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## HAWX (27. Dezember 2011)

sipsap schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal hat finch nicht gesagt er kommt aus mannheim?
> 
> HighEnd Röhrenanlage (Vorverstärker und Endstufe - 2 x 50 Watt) in Berlin - Wedding | High End Audio & Hifi gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen



Ja hat er gesagt


----------



## hydro (27. Dezember 2011)

Naja dafuer ist der preis echt in ordnung. Auch wenn ich nicht an 2x50W glaube, bei 4 EL34...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Dezember 2011)

@ *Sync* : Wir haben für die zurückgeschickten Fälschungen der Klipsch Image S4 das bezahlte Geld zu 100% wiederbekommen 
Amazon hat geschrieben, dass es ihnen leid tut...


----------



## iceman650 (27. Dezember 2011)

Denon AH D2000 bei Amazon für 200€ statt für 350 wie zuletzt. Der Preis ist heiß


----------



## HAWX (27. Dezember 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Denon AH D2000 bei Amazon für 200€ statt für 350 wie zuletzt. Der Preis ist heiß



Da sieht man finde ich immer wieder, wie viel sich der Händler noch in die Tasche steckt, wenn sie sogar bei 200 noch Gewinn machen.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauche euren Rat mal, ich habe von mein Vater ein AV Receiver bekommen, denn er nicht mehr braucht, und ich auch nicht.

Nun stellt sich die frage Verkaufen oder doch Müll, es handelt sich um ein Onkyo TX SV 434 Produktionsjahr weiß ich leider nicht, scheint aber aus den 90`

Kann ich sowas verkaufen, (z.b. Ebay) oder lohnt es sich nicht ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Dezember 2011)

5.1 Geräte gehen da eigentlich immer weg...
Aber warum nicht behalten und selbst sich ein Boxensystem zulegen?
Man kann ja mit 2.0 anfangen!


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe schon 5.1 Heco System mit ein Onkyo TX SR507

Deshalb ja die frage was ich damit anfangen soll


----------



## HAWX (27. Dezember 2011)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Ich brauche euren Rat mal, ich habe von mein Vater ein AV Receiver bekommen, denn er nicht mehr braucht, und ich auch nicht.
> 
> Nun stellt sich die frage Verkaufen oder doch Müll, es handelt sich um ein Onkyo TX SV 434 Produktionsjahr weiß ich leider nicht, scheint aber aus den 90`
> 
> Kann ich sowas verkaufen, (z.b. Ebay) oder lohnt es sich nicht ?


 
Bei ebay sind davon 2 zuverkaufen, also wegschmeißen würde ich ihn nicht


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja gut Ebay währe auch meine 1 Option gewesen aber ich habe die Befürchtung, das den Receiver mit einen zu Niedrigen Preis weg geht.

Hat jemand aus dem Forum Interesse, habe sogar noch die Anleitung


----------



## HAWX (27. Dezember 2011)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Ja gut Ebay währe auch meine 1 Option gewesen aber ich habe die Befürchtung, das den Receiver mit einen zu Niedrigen Preis weg geht.
> 
> Hat jemand aus dem Forum Interesse, habe sogar noch die Anleitung


 
Setz ihn einfach bei Kleinanzeigen rein, dann kannst du immernoch weitersehen, wenn du ihn nicht los wirst.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (27. Dezember 2011)

Joa muss ich ma Ausprobieren


----------



## jochen123 (27. Dezember 2011)

Weiß einer hier zufällig, wie es zu erklären ist, dass es im Internet kaum Angebote für den Canton GLE 490.2 gibt? Ich hatte mir überlegt, ein Paar zuzulegen, aber wenn man bei zb. Amazon schaut ... nix da. Und bei einigermaßen seriösen Händlern sind die Preise astronomisch. Bei Yatego (?) wird ein Paar für 568 € durch Mediadeal angeboten. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, was ich von dem Ganzen halten soll.


----------



## Bier (27. Dezember 2011)

Die GLE 490 und 490.2 sind zur Zeit nur sehr schwer und teuer zu bekommen. Hat mich letztens auch total verwundert.
Hab meine GLE 490 vor genau einem Jahr für unter 400€ gekauft. Jetzt ligen die bei 500€


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

Warum müssen Kompakte eigentlich so viele Nachteile habe?
Man braucht einen Ständer (wie viel kosten die eigentlich?) und einige Spielen nicht sehr tief.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2011)

Physik . 

Geringes Volumen -> (je nach Chassis) geringer Tiefgang

Geringes Volumen <-> geringe Abmessungen (okay, das ist eher Mathe 4te oder 5te Klasse...)


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

Das ist klar aber, aber es gibt ja trozdem Unterschiede.
Warum funktionieren dann Nuberts ATMs (wenn man den Angaben glaubt)?

Wer definiert eigentlich was ein Stand und was ein Kompakt ist?


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2011)

ATMs nutzen eine zu tiefe BR-Abstimmung der Lautsprecher und betreiben dann aktive Entzerrung.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum funktionieren dann Nuberts ATMs (wenn man den Angaben glaubt)?


 KLangverbieger und Elektronische Bass Korrektur, auch wenn ich mir feinde mach, ich denke die Tatsache das man durch diesen ATM mehr Tiefgang rausholen kann, zeugt nur davon das die Nuberts nicht optimal gebaut sind, und das schreibt Nubert ja sogar selbst, der Limitierende Faktor ist die Gehäuse größe auch wenn die Chassis weit aus Tiefer gehen könnten, um das zu kompensieren macht das ATM nix anderes als den Tiefton bereich um ein paar db anzuheben. Bsp hast du bei 40hz -8db legt das ATM diese 8db drauf und veringert die db im Mittel und Hochton bereich entzerrt das ganze und Fertig. Nen sehr Basslastiger Verstärker dessen Klangregler enorm anhebung im Bassbereich erlauben machen im prinzip auch nix anderes.


----------



## Elembry (27. Dezember 2011)

kann einer von euch wa szu den  urbanears sagen ?
also die kopfhörer die knappe 50€ kosten und in vielen farben gibt
würde mit vllt welche kaufen, da sie ja auch ein mikro haben


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. Dezember 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> kann einer von euch wa szu den  urbanears sagen ?
> also die kopfhörer die knappe 50€ kosten und in vielen farben gibt
> würde mit vllt welche kaufen, da sie ja auch ein mikro haben


 
Klanglich sind die unterstes Niveau, genauso wie die von Wesc.


----------



## Elembry (27. Dezember 2011)

hm hab die heute probegehört und muss ehrlich sagen ich find die nicht so shclect 
meine ohren sind aber schon "beschädigt"
hab keine boxen laptopboxen sowie fernsehboxen


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. Dezember 2011)

Elembry schrieb:


> hm hab die heute probegehört und muss ehrlich sagen ich find die nicht so shclect
> meine ohren sind aber schon "beschädigt"
> hab keine boxen laptopboxen sowie fernsehboxen


 
Hör mal Alternativen in dem Preisberreich. (z.B. Creative Aurana Live, Superlux HD681, usw.) Dann wirst du merken wie schlecht die Urbanears sind.


----------



## Elembry (27. Dezember 2011)

naja ich kann eig nichts probehören, leute beim conrad meinten man darf nicht aus hygienischen gründen ??
und saturn undso sind nur philips sony und panasonic..
wieß einer sonstige läden wo man probehören kann in münchen?
google hab ich shcon geschaut nichts gefunden..


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Dezember 2011)

Brauch mal Gedankenaustausch mit den HiFi-Fans hier 

hab bis Ostern nen neue Zusammenstellung gemacht, die bis dahin nach und nach zugekauft wird.


Marantz PM6004 (Vollverstärker)
Marantz SR6005 (AVR)
Marantz UD5005 (BD/SACD - Player)
Marantz EQ315 (Equalizer)
Marantz RX101 Bluetooth Wireless Audio Receiver
ProJect Pro-Ject Debut III (Plattenspieler)
Little Dot MKII (KHV)
Überlegung ist, den PM6004 als Endstufe für den SR6005 zu verwenden. Daran halt der UD als Player für die kleinen runden Scheiben. Bluetoothmodul um Musik z.Bsp. vom Notebook zu streamen. PC soll für Filme und Games auch dran. Ist halt die Frage ob es sich wirklich lohnt den PM als Endstufe und den SR als Vorstufe zu verwenden. Der bis jetzt geplante Plattenspieler soll jedoch direkt an dem PM. Gesteuert wirds dann über ne Harmony. Bei dem EQ muss ich erst noch selber schaun ob der in der Kette was taugt. Hab den günstig für 20€ erstanden und ist noch nicht da. Den PM könnte ich für 400€ am 29. direkt im Laden abholen. Rest ist noch nicht da.
Den PM würde ich vorrübergehend im Nebenzimmer verwenden. Bis ich nen kleineren Marantz hab.
Nach Lautsprechern für 500€/Stk suche ich noch.


Hat jemand Anregungen?


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Dezember 2011)

Muss es den unbedingt Marantz sein ? 
Warum kein Potenten AVR dann brauchst kein Stereo Amp dazu... 
Ist der Stereo Amp überhaupt auftrennbar das du direkt die Endstufe ansteuern kannst ? 
Wenn der Marantz Vorverstärker ausgänge hat, dann ist der Pegel vermutlich viel zu hoch für nen Line eingang.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Dezember 2011)

Würde schon gern bei Marantz bleiben, da die viel auf Stereo-Quali achten und zudem DolbyVirtual Speaker und Headphone bieten.
Der AVR ist für externe AMPs ausgelegt.


----------



## b0s (27. Dezember 2011)

Meine Meinung zu den Urbandears hat sich zuletzt ein Stück weit differenziert und leicht gebessert. Klangtechnisch sind sie selbstverständlich alles andere als herausragend, aber mir gefallen viele Details an ihnen, weshalb ich zumindest nachvollziehen kann warum manch einer sich diese KH kauft.
Angefangen beim umflochtenen Kabel, über das einheitliche Farbdesign, das simple schlichte Aussehen, die zusützliche Klinkenbuchse für einen weiteren KH und die Fertigungsmäßig gute Haptik....

Kurzum: Er kann vieles gut, aber man wird nur mit ihm zufrieden wenn man keinen besonders guten Klang will oder kennt.


----------



## hydro (27. Dezember 2011)

Mir erschliesst sich der Grund nicht direkt sich einen AVR und einen Vollverstärker(!) zu kaufen?! Warum keinen besseren AVR/Vollverstärker/Vor+Endstufe?



> Ist der Stereo Amp überhaupt auftrennbar das du direkt die Endstufe ansteuern kannst ?


Unwahrscheinlich.



> Wenn der Marantz Vorverstärker ausgänge hat, dann ist der Pegel vermutlich viel zu hoch für nen Line eingang.


Warum sollte die Vorverstärkerleistung zu hoch sein für den Line Eingang? Wenn er denn Stereo Vorverstärkerausgänge haben sollte (was ich nicht glaube) sind diese doch weitestgehend unverstärkt.



> Marantz UD5005 (BD/SACD - Player)


Wozu BD/SACD? Hast du welche, dass sich der Player lohnen würde, SACD sind sehr teuer und nicht soooo viel besser.



> ProJect Pro-Ject Debut III (Plattenspieler)


Welcher TA? Und warum eine Röhrenvorstufe?


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Dezember 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Würde schon gern bei Marantz bleiben, da die viel auf Stereo-Quali achten und zudem DolbyVirtual Speaker und Headphone bieten.


 
Das schliest du woraus ? Also das mit der Stereo Quali, Dolby Virtual Speaker und Headphone haben auch andere AVR´s

@Hydro wie der name schon Sagt, Vorverstärker ausgänge ... kommen also direkt vom Vorverstärker und gehen in die Endstufe rein, das hat nix mit nem Line In oder Out zu tun. Bei nem AVR muss das ja zwanghaft vom Vorverstärker kommen weil dort eben auch der Signalprozessor und die Klangreglung aggiert.

Man beachte z.b mal bei nem Equalizer wenn man den an nen Line ausgang hängt das er so gut wie garnicht aussteuert, weil der für nen viel höheres Signal gedacht ist, üblicherweise hinter Vorverstärker und vor Endstufe. Da sinds auch gern mal bis zu 2V signalstärke und nicht wie bei Line üblich bis zu maximal 750mV üblich sind eher um die 250-500mV die immer gleichbleibend sind


----------



## hydro (27. Dezember 2011)

> Wenn der Marantz Vorverstärker ausgänge hat, dann ist der Pegel vermutlich viel zu hoch für nen Line eingang.





> @Hydro wie der name schon Sagt, Vorverstärker ausgänge ... kommen also  direkt vom Vorverstärker und gehen in die Endstufe rein, das hat nix mit  nem Line In oder Out zu tun. Bei nem AVR muss das ja zwanghaft vom  Vorverstärker kommen weil dort eben auch der Signalprozessor und die  Klangreglung aggiert.


Versteh ich allerdings trotzdem nicht, wieso der Pegel zu hoch sein soll wenn der AVR Preamp-Ausgänge hat.



> Das schliest du woraus ? Also das mit der Stereo Quali, Dolby Virtual Speaker und Headphone haben auch andere AVR´s


Aber zmd. die letzten beiden Punkte nur H/K-AVRs afaik.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Dezember 2011)

Der nächst bessere AVR kostet 1500€...von getrennter Vor- und Endstufe brauch ich garnicht erst reden. Der AVR ist wie gesagt dafür ausgelegt, dass man exterene AMPs anschließen kann. Ich hab zwar so gut wie keine SACDs, aber sehr viele CDs und BDs werden auch immer mehr. 
Ich mag Marantz halt persönlich. Vorteile der Stereoqualität und DolbyVirtual habe ich ja schon genannt.
Würde den AMP des AVR für die Zone 2 nehmen. Musik im Essbereich bzw. Terasse lässt sich damit super realisieren.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Dezember 2011)

Okay also nochmal von vorne, die PreAmp ausgänge sind gedacht um direkt Endstufen anzusteuern, und keine Vollverstärker. 

Das Signal kommt direkt hinter dem Vorverstärker raus, es ist ein verstärktes Line Signal was auf niedrige Impendanz und hohe Signalstärke getrimmt ist, damit die endstufe das fressen kann. Wenn du das in nen Line eingang reinhaust ist das Signal einfach zu stark, weil Line eingänge nicht dafür ausgelegt sind .....  
Wenn das Signal nicht hinter dem Vorverstärker rauskommen würde, dann wär z.b der Lautstärke Regler am AVR Sinnlos, was aber nicht der fall ist, weil diese wie ich schn sagte dafür ausgelegt sind direkt Endstufen anzusteuern die garkeine Lautstärke reglung haben, daher nennt sich das PreAmp ausgang und nicht Line oder Line Level Ausgang ... 

Nun du hast gesagt das Marantz auf Stereo achtet, aber nicht warum du dadrauf schliest ?


----------



## hydro (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe. Sprich das Signal müsste direkt in die aufgetrennte Endstufe des Vollverstärkers gehen, was es aber nicht macht, sondern über die Lines in den Vorverstärker. Was mich wieder zu der Frage bringt, warum keinen besseren AVR?


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Dezember 2011)

Volume kannste am AVR fixieren und dann über den AMP regeln.

Besserer AVR kostet wie gesagt 1500€

Marantz...wie gesagt... DolbyVirtual Speaker. Ich setze voll auf Stereo! Marantz ist dafür bekannt, dass Stereo Priorität hat.

Ich will halt alles aus einer Hand und ne VirtualSpeaker Technologie. Mir gefällt das Design von Marantz. Ist nicht so hässlich wie nen Pioneer der Onkyo.


----------



## Bier (27. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Okay also nochmal von vorne, die PreAmp ausgänge sind gedacht um direkt Endstufen anzusteuern, und keine Vollverstärker.


 Oha, ist mir auch neu. Ist das irgendwie schlimm? Hab ich wenn ich 4 Boxenpaare an 2 Verstärker hängen musste immer so gemacht.
Mein Yamaha RX-V767 Hat 2 Audio-Out anschlüsse. Ist das mit denen ok?


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Dezember 2011)

Gut wenn die ausgänge direkt für Zone 2 gedacht sind, mag das was anderes sein, in der regel ist es aber in der Tat so wie ich sagte. 
Keine ahnung ich hab mir eben mal die daten von dem Marantz reingezogen und bin echt erschrocken, aber gut wenn dir das Design und co so wichtig ist. Den Wattangaben darf man aber nicht so vertrauen im Surround betrieb.... 

Edit : So den Marantz mal unter die Lupe genommen, der Zone 2 ausgang für nen externen Verstärker ist KEIN Preamp ausgang sondern ein Line Ausgang ! Es ist also 100% so wie ich gesagt hab, nur das der eben Line Ausgänge hat für Zone 2, die Preamp ausgänge für 7.2 sind für reine Endstufen gedacht. 

@Bier müsste ich mal schauen, mal so gesagt wenn du den nich grad voll auspowerst gehts schon, gesund ist es aber in den wenigsten fällen, es sein den dein Amp verträgt viel an den Line eingängen, das ja von Amp zu Amp auch nochmal unterschiedlich, aber man sollte da schon aufpassen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Dezember 2011)

Warum bist du so erschrocken? 40W reichen aber sowas von dicke bei guten Lautsprechern.


----------



## Bier (27. Dezember 2011)

Naja, passiert eher selten, aber wenn dann auch mit ner ordentlichen Lautstärke. Was könnte denn kaputgehen? AMP oder LS?
Und zu der Surroundleistung. In meiner Anleitung steht, das mein AVR auf jedem Kanal 145W an 4 Ohm liefert. Wenn ich jetzt aber 4 Lautsprecher (2 an Zone2) drannhänge schafft er es nicht mehr oder wie muss ich das Verstehen?


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Dezember 2011)

Wegem dem maximalen Klirrfaktor bei vollauslastung, 10% klirr is schon verdammt heftig. 

@Bier in deiner Anleitung steht das dein AVR zwar pro Kanal 145W liefern kann, das aber nur schaft wenn ein Kanal voll ausgelastet sind, wenn alle vollausgelastet sind, werden es vieleicht um die 40W pro Kanal sein. Rechne mal selbst, Aufnahmeleistung maximal 400W wie sollen da 1015W rauskommen bei vollaustlastung aller kanäle  

Marantz schreibt wenigst die Angaben bei ner auslastung von 2 Kanälen gleichzeitig, aber auch die angaben von 7*110W sind unrealistisch wenn er nur ne aufnahmeleistung von 700W hat. 

Was denkst warum ich mir nen Harman Kardon gekauft hab  Der liefert echte 85W pro Kanal bei auslastung aller Kanäle ( realistisch sind 100W RMS ) frisst dabei aber auch 1000W aus der Steckdose.

@Bier nochwas wenn du den Amp an Zone 2 Output angeschlossen hast, is alles okay, das sind auch Line ausgänge, und keine Preouts.


----------



## Caspar (28. Dezember 2011)

Mit 40W kommt man schon weit. Das sind etwa 15dB über der SPL, im Normalfall also knapp über 100dB. Für den Ottonormalhörer sollte das genügen. Wenn der Verstärker zu wenig Leistung liefern kann, geht er hops. Ist die Belastbarkeit des Lautsprechers zu niedrig, klingts lediglich kacke und man dreht den Regler eh zurück. Also lieber zu viel Wattbums beim Verstärker als zu wenig.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2011)

Abgesehen davon das man sich die Speaker eher in den Tod reist als das der Verstärker hopps geht, bis der an die belastungsgrenze kommt, sind die transen schon längst in der Sättigung und clippen. 

Wobei ich auch sagen muss mein Yamaha mit seinen 6*30Watt hab ich bis an die grenzen getrieben, soweit bis er immer ausging, wenn ich das jetz nur annähernd mit dem H/K probier bin ich Taub  Was eben auch einer der gründe für den H/K war, weil die wenigst ne verdammt realistische angabe machen, nicht wie andere Hersteller. Und als Stereo Amp ist das ding mehr als Potent was man daran erkennt das die Endstufen für den Frontkanal nen seperate Stromversorgung haben mir sehr hoch dimensionierten SiebElkos.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Dezember 2011)

Beim PM6004 sinds 150W maximal bei 2x 60W. Also doch realistisch. Der AVR hat glaube mehr Power auf den Fronts als auf dem Rest. Mal suchen ob das stimmt.


----------



## Bier (28. Dezember 2011)

Okay. Also hab ich ''nichtmal'' 2*145 Watt?
Naja aber reicht mir auf jeden Fall. 
Hab selten über 0 dB aufgedreht (Skala von -80 bis +16,5).
Bei einigen basslastigen Liedern kann ich nichtmal auf -5 drehen. Die Tieftöner geben meist als erstes auf


----------



## HAWX (28. Dezember 2011)

Bier schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Also hab ich ''nichtmal'' 2*145 Watt?
> Naja aber reicht mir auf jeden Fall.
> Hab selten über 0 dB aufgedreht (Skala von -80 bis +16,5).
> Bei einigen basslastigen Liedern kann ich nichtmal auf -5 drehen. Die Tieftöner geben meist als erstes auf



Entweder ist dein Raumgroß oder der Wirkungsgrad der LS schlecht, bei -10 ist bei mir aller spätestens Schluss (lauter halt ich nicht aus) und das obwohl mein Yammi aus ner kleineren Serie ist


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2011)

Bloody ich red vom AVR nicht vom Stereo Amp, der is mit 7*110W laut datenblatt angegeben, bei auslastung von 2 Kanälen gleichzeitig. 
@Bier 2*145 könnten evt noch hinkommen, eher etwas weniger, aber demnoch über 100W denke ich mal.


----------



## Bier (28. Dezember 2011)

Lass mich nicht lügen, aber es sollten so 17 oder 18m² sein. 
LS sind Canton GLE 490, Wirkungsgrad von 90,5 dB.
Also das maximale was ich einmal eingestellt hab war +8. War aber auch draußen. Und soweit ich weiß ist das auch ncht wirklich gut für AMP und LS. War auch nur kurz, ich wollte mal wissen was so möglich ist 
Wenn wir mal im Garten ne Party feiern, hab ich den AVR aber i.d.R. so zwischen -10 und 0 stehen.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2011)

Soweit is mein Yami nichtmal annähernd gekommen -14db = Schutzschaltung An Amp Aus  Allerdings war das schon relativ laut, allerdings auf nen 35qm² raum.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Dezember 2011)

Ju, die Werte hab ich mir grad nochmal angeschaut. Kommt also nicht ganz hin.
Laut meinen Informationen hat der PM recht gute Schutzschaltungen zum Schutz der lS.

So jetzt wissen wir, dass es mit dem AMP möglich ist. Steht nurnoch die Frage im Raum ob es sich lohnt. Der AMP-Teil ist ja um einiges besser.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2011)

tja wenn du nen plattenspieler anklemmen willst bleibt dir ja fast nix anderes übrig, oder noch nen phono vorverstärker kaufen


----------



## Bier (28. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Soweit is mein Yami nichtmal annähernd gekommen -14db = Schutzschaltung An Amp Aus  Allerdings war das schon relativ laut, allerdings auf nen 35qm² raum.


 Bei dir ging die Skala aber auch von -99 bis 0 oder?
Ich weiß auch nicht wie lange er die +8 ausgehalten hätte. Waren vllt 10 Sekunden.
Also 0 dB hab ich schon über mehrere Stunden (müssten so 4-5 gewesen sein) problemslos hinbekommen. 
Der AVR wird dann nur echt schweineheiß. Anfassen von Oben kannse vergessen


----------



## HAWX (28. Dezember 2011)

@Bier Okay meine haben nen Wirkungsgrad von 93 db.

@David Du weißt ja meiner ging mindestens bis -10, irgendwie reizt es mich ja mal zu gucken was noch so geht


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2011)

korrekt von 99-0db 
Meiner hat genau bis zum ersten Bassschlag das mitgemacht, da hat ne sekunde gereicht und aus war er :d Die gleiche lautstärke und noch lauter steckt der H/K spielend weg, ohne das der lüfter wirklich mal hochdrehen würde. 

Ich würds nich übertreiben Hawx passiert leider schneller als einem lieb ist das die hochtöner hinüber gehen, so laut hab ich meist auch nur gemacht wenn ich den Hochton bereich ohnehin schon gedrosselt hab


----------



## HAWX (28. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würds nich übertreiben Hawx passiert leider schneller als einem lieb ist das die hochtöner hinüber gehen



Das befürchte ich auch, weshalb ich das wahrscheinlich auch lassen werde.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit deinem HK du meintest doch als du ihn neu hattest, dass die LS fast nen Punch bekommen haben wie vorher mit Sub, merkst du das auch bei recht geringer Lautstärke oder aber erst über Zimmerlautstärke?


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2011)

Das merk ich bei jeder Lautstärke, die haben nicht nur fast nen Punch wie mit Subwoofer, die drücken allein genauso wie beim Yamaha mit Subwoofer. ( und nein der Yamaha war schon so eingestellt das die Frontspeaker nen Fullrange signal bekommen haben *g* )


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2011)

Hab eben in nur 10 min den Sweetspot meines Stereodreiecks errechnet 

1,68m von der Seitenwand weg; 2,33m von der Vorderwand un 1,2m über dem Boden (und 1,4m von der Schreibtischkante entfernt )


----------



## Caspar (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei einem gleichseitigen Dreieck sollte das nicht zu schwer sein. ^^


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2011)

Mutiert KEF zum Direktversender:KEF?

Das finde ich komisch auf der HP des Händler steht KEF, auf der KEF-Seite jedoch steht der Händler jedeoch nicht


----------



## Olstyle (28. Dezember 2011)

Siehe hier:
GP Acoustics GmbH - News
Scheint in der Tat eine Art Direktvertrieb zu sein, allerdings will man auch die lokalen Händler einbinden.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Bei dir ging die Skala aber auch von -99 bis 0 oder?
> Ich weiß auch nicht wie lange er die +8 ausgehalten hätte. Waren vllt 10 Sekunden.
> Also 0 dB hab ich schon über mehrere Stunden (müssten so 4-5 gewesen sein) problemslos hinbekommen.
> Der AVR wird dann nur echt schweineheiß. Anfassen von Oben kannse vergessen



Ich kenne die GLE490 auch als sehr genügsame LS. Mein Denon AVR 3806 geht von -80 bis + 16.

Bei -5 war für die GLE490 Schluss. Anschlagen der Basstreiber. Der AVR hat das aber ohne Probleme mitgemacht.

Die Karat 795 ist um einiges schlimmer. Zwischen 0 bis +5 je nach Song macht die Schutzschaltung dicht. Tippe auf eine extrem niedrige Impedanz im Bassbereich. Damit hat der Amp leider Probleme 

Daher stelle ich bei jeder Party auch die Maximallautstärke-Einstellung bei 0 ein. Sonst drehen ein paar Besoffene wieder zu weit am Regler und wundern sich dann über die plötzliche Stille. Die Reduzierung im Hochton sollte ohnehin ein Muss sein.


----------



## Bier (28. Dezember 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Daher stelle ich bei jeder Party auch die Maximallautstärke-Einstellung bei 0 ein. Sonst drehen ein paar Besoffene wieder zu weit am Regler und wundern sich dann über die plötzliche Stille. Die Reduzierung im Hochton sollte ohnehin ein Muss sein.


Mach ich bei mir auch immer so  Mir ist nämlich schon einmal passiert, das einer im besoffen Kopf gucken wollt, was passiert wenn man den Regler in einmal bis zum Anschlag aufdreht. Das Ergebnis war ein unheimlich lauter und unschöner Ton und (zum Glück nur) 2 gerissene Sicken der Basstreiber. War ein alter Onkyoverstärker ohne Einstellung für maximale Lautstärke und 2 ONKYO SC-660.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Bei einem gleichseitigen Dreieck sollte das nicht zu schwer sein. ^^


 
Ja wenn man alles richtig ausgemessen hat schon


----------



## Caspar (28. Dezember 2011)

Da haste wahr! Ich mache das aktuell noch frei Nase da die Lautsprecher eh ständig im Raum wandern. Demnächst hat das zum Glück ein Ende, dann wandert lediglich der Monitor.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem is halt, mit Standboxen en Stereodreieck so aufzubauen dass der Sweetspot noch in Schreibtischnähe sitzt^^


----------



## Finch?? (28. Dezember 2011)

Wie laut hört ihr denn? Meine 50 Watt Röhre konnte ich noch nie so weit aufdrehen, dass sie sich nur irgend eine Ermüdungserscheinung anmerken gelassen hat. (Bei mir sinds ~40m²)


----------



## Bier (28. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man ne Party gibt, kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass sehr laut gehört wird


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Wie laut hört ihr denn?



Sehr laut, auch ganz ohne Party. Meine LS mussten schon immer hohe Pegel fahren können. Mit der GLE490 waren es immer so um die 105db im Mittel (alles nachgemessen natürlich, am Hörplatz ). Die Karat 795 gehen etwas lauter, dann macht aber wie schon geschrieben der Denon schlapp.

Mein Hör-Zimmerchen ist aber eigentlich viel zu klein, wenn man es genau nimmt.


----------



## sipsap (28. Dezember 2011)

bekennender lautstärkenazi


----------



## Finch?? (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich höre für mich alleine lauter als auf Partys. Demletzt stand ein Freund in der Tür und hat mich angeschrien, ich habe nichts gehört. Nun gut, ich habe an diesem Tag mal wieder SOAD und den lieben Serj ausgepackt... 

Das ist wenigstens noch gut aufgenommene und abgemischte Musik aus der heutigen Zeit. Sieht man ja kaum noch...


----------



## Bier (28. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich richtig laut höre und neben mir jmd versucht mit mir zu reden hör ich auch nichts


----------



## HAWX (28. Dezember 2011)

Der Todesschreck ist aber immernoch zocken mit KH und auf einmal tippt dir jemand auf die Schulter


----------



## iceman650 (28. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Der Todesschreck ist aber immernoch zocken mit KH und auf einmal tippt dir jemand auf die Schulter


 Geschlossener Kopfhörer + Dolby Headphone plus Dead Space + Vater, der einen antippt = In die Hose scheißen oder wild um sich schlagen 
Also ich höre meistens auf, wenn die Bassdrum so hart ist, dass ich mich erschrecke und die Augen zukneife  
Aber ganz ekelhaft ist, mit Kumpels Rockband zu zocken (mittlerweile schleppen die ja TV und das ganze Zeug zu mir, weil ich die beste Anlage hab von uns) und man dann vergisst, wo der Lautstärkeregler stand und dann wieder Musik hören will. Geht so in Richtung Dead Space plus Antippen


----------



## Finch?? (28. Dezember 2011)

Das kenn ich nur zu gut. Die Anlage ist immer so hoch eingestellt, dass ich nur in Foobar die Lautstärke einstellen muss. (So gut mir meine Röhren ja gefallen, aber die fehlende Fernbedienung stört schon ein wenig)

Wenn ich nun ganz gemütlich leise Musik höre, und auf einmal kommt mit vollen 100% "Ihre Virendatenbank wurde aktualisiert", dann ist die entspannte Stimmung im Eimer und mit stehen alle Harre zu Berge.


----------



## HAWX (28. Dezember 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Geschlossener Kopfhörer + Dolby Headphone plus Dead Space + Vater, der einen antippt = In die Hose scheißen oder wild um sich schlagen


 
Kennst du FEAR den ersten Teil? Spiel den mal, da ist Dead Space ein Witz gegen.

@Finch Das kenne ich nur zu gut


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn bei mir auf ner Party auch nur ansatzweise nen besoffener auf die Idee kommen sollte an meiner Anlage rumzugriffeln, der fliegt raus.
Meine Kumpels wissen das ohnehin schon und trauen sich aus prinzip schon nicht an meinem heiligtum rumzufuddeln


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Dezember 2011)

och ne gute Anlage macht sich bei Amnesia ganz gut. DAS nenn ich mal Grusel 
Mein Freundeskreis hat auch so ne Klatsche... der eine hat Focal, der andere Heco´s 
Und da komm ich noch dazu und kauf mir erstmal Marantz Zeug für 1000€ und mehr. ist die Welt nicht schön? 

Der PM6004 wird übrigens morgen gekauft


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Dezember 2011)

Nur 1000€ ?  Ist doch garnix. 
Kaum einer meiner Kumpels hat irgendwie was halbwegs brauchbares, auser ich, ich hab natürlich gleich mehrere Anlagen und soviel Geld versenkt das ich mir hätt nen neuwagen kaufen können


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2011)

Was muss man beachten wenn man LS wandnah aufstellen will/muss?
Anderes sehe ich hier keinen Platz.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2011)

Dass die LS möglichst keine rückwärtigen Bassreflexöffnungen haben, ansonsten reagiert da glaub ich jeder speaker anders.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2011)

Diese Info ist falsch  siehe hier:Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories.
Wobei es scheinabr auch LS gibt die nicht weiter als XX cm von einer Wand entfernt stehen dürfen.

Ich denke das hängt auch mit der Abstimmung zusammen, da durch die Nähe die Tiefentöne verstärkt werden, oder liege ich damit total falsch?


----------



## Diavel (28. Dezember 2011)

Wenn die Lautsprecher sehr Wandnah aufgestellt werden sollte auf jeden Fall auch die Wand mit einem schallschluckendem Material verkleidet werden. Dann entstehen keine Störenden Relfexionen mehr von der Wand


----------



## hydro (28. Dezember 2011)

> Was muss man beachten wenn man LS wandnah aufstellen will/muss?





> Diese Info ist falsch  siehe hier:Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories.


Warum fragst du, wenn du die Antwort auch selber kennst, bzw. recherchieren kannst? Oder wolltest du nur jemanden was Beweisen.

Es kommt auf die Box drauf an, manchen macht es weniger manchen mehr. Frag doch einfach mal einen Canton GLE Besitzer nach seinen Erfahrungen....


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich kenne da nur Pokerclock, der mal eine GLE hatte.

Das mit den Bassrefelx wusste ich vorher, mehr aber auch nicht. (und hatte den Visatonlink etwas vergessen).
Erginis
Also wäre ein LS mit weniger Bass Pflicht.
Ansosnten würde es wohl nicht gut klingen.

Außerdem gibt es nicht nur BR-LS, sondern auch geschlossene.


----------



## hydro (28. Dezember 2011)

> Außerdem gibt es nicht nur BR-LS, sondern auch geschlossene.


Mir würde auf Anhieb keine aktuelle geschlossene gute und erschwingliche Box einfallen. Die GLE420 und 430 könnte ich mir recht gut Wandnah vorstellen


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2011)

Könnt ihr mir was über den Denon AVC 3020 sagen? Ist frisch aus der Rep zurück, finde aber irgendwie so gut wie keine Infos über den, geschweige denn eine Bedienungsanleitung...


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2011)

Mir auch nicht, aber es muss nicht neu sein.

Wenn das hier stimmt:http://www.audio.de/testbericht/im-test-epos-epic-5-1180267,6510.html (ich traue ihnen das mal zu) scheint es zu passen.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2011)

In deinem Test steht aber auch



> Dagegen ist der Einfluss des Wandabstandes auf den gesamten Bassanteil unterhalb 200 Hz sehr stark. Tieftonschwache Boxen können damit im Bass angehoben werden. Bassstarke dagegen überdecken dann mit dem zu dominanten Bassanteil den Mittel- und Hochtonbereich und klingen unpräzise.



Also lies selbst mal genauer


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2011)

Das steht dort auch weiter unten in meinem Post genauso.


----------



## Diavel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Schicker Zustand die MB's! Wenn meine Brauns doch nur so aussehen würden...


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Zeig doch mal lieber deine Ständer


----------



## Finch?? (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



CeresPK schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal lieber deine Ständer


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-78.html#post3711879


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja, auf so einen Zustand habe ich auch lange gewartet und dann auch noch in Schleiflack weiß


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Sehen sehr gut aus, also die MB Quart.
Nach dem Preis frage ich jetzt lieber nicht.


----------



## Bier (29. Dezember 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Frag doch einfach mal einen Canton GLE Besitzer nach seinen Erfahrungen....



Hab ne GLE 490. Kann man meiner Meinung nach ganz gut wandnach aufsfellen. Meine Onkyo SC-660 hingegen eher nicht. Die haben aber auch das BR hinten.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Dich habe ich vergessen, aber ich hoffe du hast 2. 

Aber ich muss sie mir mal anhören und dann ein Urteil bilden, da meine Ohren entscheiden müssen.

Die vordere Seite der LS könnten max ~70cm von der Wand abstand haben ohne das sie im Weg stehen.


----------



## Bier (29. Dezember 2011)

Jaa hab 2 
Ich hab meine wenn ich leise höre meist direkt ohne Abstand an der Wand stehen. Geht sogar wenn man extrem laut hört. Sind dann halt ein wenig basslastiger, aber dröhnen tuen sie bei mir dann kaum. Aber ich sag mal 30-50 cm reichen (zumindestens in meinem Zimmer) völlig aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Dezember 2011)

> Sehen sehr gut aus, also die MB Quart.
> Nach dem Preis frage ich jetzt lieber nicht.



Danke ! 

Die Boxen haben mal 3200,- DM pro Paar gekostet. Ich habe sie für sage und schreibe 300 € bei ebay-kleinanzeigen erworben.
Das Interessante bei denen ist, dass es ja die 1. Version ist. Sie klingen an meinem hk 6500 von harman kardon so viel besser als an dem Marantz PM-15S1 von meinem Dad. Der Hochtöner hatte einen so spitzen Klang, dass einem die Ohren wehtaten. Mein Dad hat von den 980 S die 2. Version - also mit 4-Wegen - und die klingen super und unglaublich warm an dem Marantz.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Aktuelle stehen welche bei ebay , aber mir kommt es etwas seltsam vor.
Vorallem weil er keine eignen Bilder benutzt (das ist mein Eindruck) und von einem dem alter angemessene Zustands spricht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du wohnst, aber ich würde mir NIE MEHR Hifi-geräte zuschicken lassen, egal wie. Ich habe mal ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Verschicken von Lautsprechern gemacht. Damals waren es die mb quart 850 S. Der Verkäufer meinte, die LS mit Blasenpapier zu umwickeln würde reichen  

Zudem würden mir auch die originalen Bilder sowie die genaue Beschreibung der Version fehlen. Außerdem hat er den meisten Text aus hifi-wiki kopiert.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich nur wenn ich weiß das sie richtig verpackt werden (also zB von Händlern), außerdem gibt es hier eine kleine Anleitung wie man es machen soll.http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=33&thread=13523.

Sowas ist natürlich sch*** aber kein Einzelfall, ansosten wäre dieser Thread]nicht so lang.

Deswegen habe ich dort auch ein bisschen sorge.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde sowas auch einfach schade, weil die verschickten Hifi-Geräte eigentlich auch den Verkäufern am Herz liegen müssten 

Bei Lautsprechern ist ein optischer Defekt nach dem Ankommen eigentlich noch schlimmer als ein technischer, weil der optische ohne Edding fast nie zu reparieren ist...


----------



## Finch?? (30. Dezember 2011)

Bin zwar kein Kopfhörerfan, aber schaut euch den Preis an:

Von 300 auf 200 vom 25.12 auf den 28.12!

Denon AH-D2000 silber/schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HAWX (30. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar kein Kopfhörerfan, aber schaut euch den Preis an:
> 
> Von 300 auf 200 vom 25.12 auf den 28.12!
> 
> Denon AH-D2000 silber/schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland



Hatte hier schonmal jemand die Tage geposted. Erschreckend wie viel Gewinn ein Händler mit so einemKH noch macht, wenn er mal eben 100 Euro runtergehen kann im Preis.


----------



## sipsap (30. Dezember 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Jaa hab 2
> Ich hab meine wenn ich leise höre meist direkt ohne Abstand an der Wand stehen. Geht sogar wenn man extrem laut hört. Sind dann halt ein wenig basslastiger, aber dröhnen tuen sie bei mir dann kaum. Aber ich sag mal 30-50 cm reichen (zumindestens in meinem Zimmer) völlig aus.


 
kann ich so unterschreiben.

@johnny: hab bei ebay mit versand nur gute erfahrung gemacht (XXX). ls und cdplayer waren super verpackt. deshalb immer schön das verkäuferprofil scannen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Dezember 2011)

Der Typ, der mir die Boxen so schei** zugeschickt hat, hatte auch 100 % gute Bewertungen


----------



## sipsap (30. Dezember 2011)

jup und von? vorallem was stand zu kontakt? kann ja auch mit jmd schreiben bevor dieser losschickt 

und bei 100% von sagen 650 bewertungen nimmt dieser auch zurück ...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Dezember 2011)

Wir haben ausgemacht, dass er die Boxen ordentlich verpackt, hat sogar noch eine nette Summe für den Versand genommen


----------



## sipsap (30. Dezember 2011)

bist auf den kosten sitzen geblieben?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Dezember 2011)

Ne, er hat mir 150 € von 250 € erstattet.
Aber du glaubst gar nicht, wie lange ich verhandeln musste...


----------



## sipsap (30. Dezember 2011)

kräss. bin ich ja echt froh, dass ich bis jetzt immer glück hatte. btw hab war grad im keller die verpackung von meinen ls entsorgen. da waren gefühlt 500m paketband drum


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab noch alle Originalverpackungen von meinen LS. So haben die prima nen Umzug von 160km überlebt und für den baldigen Verkauf sind die auch ganz praktisch.

Ich such ja immernoch LS für 500-600€/Stk. Gestern beim Probehören war ich nichts nach meinem Geschmack gefunden. Dabei hatten die nicht mal mit meinem Raumvolumen zu kämpfen. bis jetzt hab ich ja noch die Nubert 681 im Auge, aber die kann man ja nicht mal irgendwo hören, um mal wenigstens nen Grundgefühl zu bekommen. Ich fands echt traurig, dass vielen Lautsprechern in der Preisregion komplett der Punsh fehlt.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Hier kann man das:Hörstudios.
Ist natürlich blöd wenn man nicht in der Nähw woht und zuschicken lassen würde ich mir Standls auch nicht.


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst die doch einfach mal nach Hause bestellen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ja so ein Typ, der generell von allen Sachen die Originalverpackungen aufhebt und gerne auch die Versandverpackung dazu. Will man die Sachen später weiterverkaufen oder nur transportieren zahlt sich das auch. Auch wenn man vorher zum Lagern Platz braucht (was bei größeren Sachen schon etwas doof sein kann *g*).

In Anlehnung an den Thread, den Madz in Bezug auf Bose eröffnet hat ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...kritiktext-wieviel-wahrheit-steckt-darin.html ): Wer von euch hatte eigentlich schon mal Bose gehört, am besten gekauft und gehört?


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Und wie soll er sie wieder zurückbringen, das ist bei solchen großen LS das Problem.

Bei Kompakten würde ich es aber machen, da ist der Aufwand geringer.

Zum Thema Bose:
2 Breitbänder in einem Mini Gehäuse können wohl kaum gut klingen.
Das fande ich ganz intressant:http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=100&thread=1440&postID=91#91


----------



## HAWX (31. Dezember 2011)

@Schwarzer Quander Ich kenn nur die Anlagen aus dem MM bei uns 

Das reicht auch


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Lautsprecher werden von UPS geliefert und auch wieder abgeholt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Dezember 2011)

Is ne ecke weg von Dresden 

ich werd die mir wohl auch mal bestellen, wenn ich bis dahin nicht sowiso auf andere Alternativen gestoßen bin. Ich halt grad noch alle Augen und Ohren offen für passende Kanidaten.
Ich hab zwar nur 25m² Fläche, aber ne Deckenhöhe von 3,50m! Meine Magnat Quantum 507 kommen voll an ihre Grenzen. Der Raum ist echt kritisch. Hier dröhnts und hallt es überall.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Dezember 2011)

@ HAWX und turbosnake: Genau das geht ja aber eigentlich gegen unsere jederzeit gepredigte Weisheit "bestellen und selber hören". Ich habe mich nochmal etwas auf der Seite von Bose umgeschaut und bin dadurch auch nicht wirklich glücklicher geworden. Aber zumindest wir drei sind ja dann auch nur Leute, die den Unterschied noch nicht mit eigenen Ohren gehört haben. Mich persönlich würde es daher schon reizen, mir mal ein Bose-Set um die 300 Euro zu bestellen (dem Wert meiner jetzigen Lautsprecher entsprechend) und die hier daheim zu vergleichen. Ich meine, was hindert einen daran?


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Das Geld, die Zeit, die fehlende Technik.
Ausprobieren würde ich es aber gerne, dann aber mit einer persönliche Referenz.

Vll kann man es sich auch von einem Händler ausleihen.


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2011)

*EILMELDUNG:*


[User-Review] DT880 Edition, DT990 Edition und K701 - Seite 3 - Forum de Luxx


Endlich hat der sein Review fertig.


----------



## HAWX (31. Dezember 2011)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:
			
		

> @ HAWX und turbosnake: Genau das geht ja aber eigentlich gegen unsere jederzeit gepredigte Weisheit "bestellen und selber hören".



Ich predige das nicht und traue mir zu zu erkennen, dass die ihr Geld bei weitem (!) nicht wert sind. Die Bose Anlage kostete an die 2500 Euro und klang deutlich schlechter als ein paar Quantum 657 die sie auch da hatten. Ich mein gut runtergerechnet auf 2.0 kosteten die Bose LS dann vielleicht noch 1200, aber das ist auch noch viel zu viel!

Wenn du dir welche bestellen möchtest gerne bin gespannt was du berichtest, wobei eigentlich klar ist was dabei rauskommt.

Bose holt aus wirklich wenig Raum einigermaßen Klang raus, dafür viiiiel zu teuer. Meine Meinung, ist halt für diejenigen die um jeden Preis kleine LS wollen die man unauffällig stellen kann.

@Madz Ohne es gelesen zu haben er nimmt den DT 990 oder? Würde am besten passen, bin dann mal lesen


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2011)

Der schafft heute nur einen KH zu posten. Kein Wunder, bei 46 Songs im Test.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> *EILMELDUNG:*
> 
> 
> [User-Review] DT880 Edition, DT990 Edition und K701 - Seite 3 - Forum de Luxx
> ...


Hat der nicht, ist nur der 1 der 3.
Ich habe aber nur das Ende gelesen.
Sieht mir aber sehr ausführlich aus,  werde ich später lesen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Dezember 2011)

@ HAWX: Gut, die "Weisheit" wird hier oft gepredigt, das "wir" war da etwas verallgemeinernd. Die Bose-Qualität einschätzen zu können traue ich mir theoretisch auch zu, aber besser ist es noch, sich das dann auch zu beweisen. Das Vorhaben behalte ich auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf. Wenn es tatsächlich mal umgesetzt wird (vermutlich in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit) gibt es Infos von mir. Bis dahin eine gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## HAWX (31. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Der schafft heute nur einen KH zu posten. Kein Wunder, bei 46 Songs im Test.



Stimmt hab ich auch gerade gelesen, aber der DT 880 scheint ihm zu gefallen.


----------



## sipsap (31. Dezember 2011)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Ich bin ja so ein Typ, der generell von allen Sachen die Originalverpackungen aufhebt und gerne auch die Versandverpackung dazu. Will man die Sachen später weiterverkaufen oder nur transportieren zahlt sich das auch. Auch wenn man vorher zum Lagern Platz braucht (was bei größeren Sachen schon etwas doof sein kann *g*).
> 
> In Anlehnung an den Thread, den Madz in Bezug auf Bose eröffnet hat ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...kritiktext-wieviel-wahrheit-steckt-darin.html ): Wer von euch hatte eigentlich schon mal Bose gehört, am besten gekauft und gehört?


 
nur war der schxxx keller von oben bis unten mit kartons voll  und wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich NIE ne verpackung wieder gebraucht. und notfalls gebe ich dann irgendwann die 10€ für kartons aus.


----------



## Bier (31. Dezember 2011)

Mein Stiefvater hat sich auch n Bose 5.1 System für 3500€ kgekauft -.- Wenn ich überlege was man dafür schönes kriegen kann  selbst meine Canton Gle 490 hören sich um längen besser an. Und hohe Pegel schaffen die Bose Dinger auch nicht.


----------



## HAWX (31. Dezember 2011)

Tja da kann man sich 14 GLE 490 für kaufen


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Mein Stiefvater hat sich auch n Bose 5.1 System für 3500€ kgekauft -.- Wenn ich überlege was man dafür schönes kriegen kann  selbst meine Canton Gle 490 hören sich um längen besser an. Und hohe Pegel schaffen die Bose Dinger auch nicht.


 Hast du ihm das mal unter die Nase gerieben?


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Oder gleich was besseres (wobei ich die GLE nicht kenne), den wofür braucht man 14 LS?


----------



## Bier (31. Dezember 2011)

Oder einfach ein gescheites 5.1 System mit Standlautsprechern und nem Sub der knackig spielt und njcht vor sich hingrummelt und die hälfte der Mitten versucht wiederzugeben 
@Madz: Ohja. Aber no chane. Bei ihm ist teurer = besser und jz darfst du 3 mal raten wo er sich beraten lassen hat. Achja der nette Verkäufer war auch der meinung, dass ein 50'' TV ein hochwertigeres HDMI Kabel benötigt als ein 40'' TV mit der gleichen auflösung. Ist ja ne höhere Datenmenge


----------



## Finch?? (31. Dezember 2011)

Weiß jemand, wie tief die GLE490 tatsächlich runter gehen?

Ich berate gerade einen Freund. Für 430€ kann er die ja relativ blind kaufen. (Er möchte nicht erst großartig testen)


----------



## HAWX (31. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> wofür braucht man 14 LS?



Das war doch nur bildlich gemeint 

@Finch Naja was heißt blind? Die 490 sind momentan verhältnismäßig teuer, da macht man mit einer Quantum 605 den deutlich besseren P/L Fang, da kann man imo wirklich blind kaufen.


----------



## Bier (31. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, wie tief die GLE490 tatsächlich runter gehen?
> 
> Ich berate gerade einen Freund. Für 430€ kann er die ja relativ blind kaufen. (Er möchte nicht erst großartig testen)




Ich meine was von 40 hz gehört zu haben.
@Madz: hab oben editiert.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Frage war auch nicht ernst gemeint.

Ich würde mal auf die Messungen der Test der Hifi-Zeitungen schauen, ich denke das die messen können.
Ansonsnten wüsste ich keine Quelle dafür.


----------



## Caspar (31. Dezember 2011)

Die 14 Lautsprecher benötigt man für ein Array - es dürfen aber auch mehr sein. Klingt irgendwie verlockend. ^^ Das dürfte nicht nur 3mal geiler als Bose sein... und das geht laut...


----------



## PC GAMER (31. Dezember 2011)

Nur eine kurze Frage an die Profis 
Ich wollte mal fragen wie viel man investieren sollte für eine schön klingende Anlage. 
2.1 reicht mir vollkommen aber 5.1 währe auch nett.
Ich will die Anlage dan an den pc und Xbox anschließen per lichtleitkabel.
Danke für eure mühe


----------



## HAWX (31. Dezember 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:
			
		

> Nur eine kurze Frage an die Profis
> Ich wollte mal fragen wie viel man investieren sollte für eine schön klingende Anlage.
> 2.1 reicht mir vollkommen aber 5.1 währe auch nett.
> Ich will die Anlage dan an den pc und Xbox anschließen per lichtleitkabel.
> Danke für eure mühe



Soviel wie möglich und es einem wert ist.

Ansonsten würde ich mal sagen, ab Bluesky EXO 2 also 400 Euro nach oben ists natürlich offen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Dezember 2011)

Schön liegt im Auge (oder hier Ohr) des Betrachters...
Es gibt Leute, die ein Logitech-System für 20€ als schön empfinden, aber auch welche, bei denen fängt "schön" erst bei 200€ Kopfhörern und 1000€ Anlagen an...


----------



## Finch?? (31. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde mal auf die Messungen der Test der Hifi-Zeitungen schauen, ich denke das die messen können.
> Ansonsnten wüsste ich keine Quelle dafür.


 
Finde leider keine, deswegen hab ich hier gefragt.

Wenns denn wirklich die 40 bei -3 sind, kann man für den Preis sehr zufrieden sein.


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich als Maßstab nehme, daß die Lautsprecher gut verarbeitet sind, sauber lackiert/beklebt wurde, keine Spaltmaße vorhanden sind und Musik selbst in sehr hohen Pegeln wohlklingend, verzerrungsfrei wiedergeben, dann würde ich aus dem Bauch heraus um die 150€ pro Lautsprecher veranschlagen.

Mehr geht natürlich immer.


----------



## GW-Player (31. Dezember 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Die 14 Lautsprecher benötigt man für ein Array - es dürfen aber auch mehr sein. Klingt irgendwie verlockend. ^^ Das dürfte nicht nur 3mal geiler als Bose sein... und das geht laut...


 Und was brauchste dann für ne Verstärkerleistung?


----------



## HAWX (31. Dezember 2011)

GW-Player schrieb:
			
		

> Und was brauchste dann für ne Verstärkerleistung?



Davids Harman Kardon reicht bestimmt, nur das Anschließen wird glaub ich schwierig


----------



## Caspar (31. Dezember 2011)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Und was brauchste dann für ne Verstärkerleistung?



Darum gings nicht.


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2011)

Also ich muss jetzt einfach mal von Amazon schwärmen

Vor über einem Jahr ja den Denon AVR 1911 gekauft, bei dem jetzt seit Monaten der Kopfhörerausgang gesponnen hat. Hab ihn vor 3 Tagen eingeschickt, mit Wunsch um Erstattung. Eben kam die Bestätigung, das ich die VOLLE Kaufsumme erstattet bekomme

Was haltet ihr von dem hier?
Yamaha A-S 700 Natural Sound HiFi Vollverstärker: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie tief die GLE490 tatsächlich runter gehen?
> 
> Ich berate gerade einen Freund. Für 430€ kann er die ja relativ blind kaufen. (Er möchte nicht erst großartig testen)



Guck die den Frequenzgang gleich selbst an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nd-canton-125-sc-subwoofer-3.html#post1505156


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2011)

Welchen Stereo-Vollverstaerker bis 400€ würdet ihr denn aktuell empfehlen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Tagen nen Marantz PM6004 gekauft und bin echt begeistert! Schau ihn dir einfach mal an.


----------



## sipsap (31. Dezember 2011)

da ich ja onkyo-fan bin, den hier:

Onkyo TX-8050 Netzwerk-Stereoreceiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

digital-eingänge!

der yamaha ist mit sicherheit auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2011)

Der Onkyo hat wohl das gleiche Problem wie der Denon AVR 1912, nämlich das die Netzwerkfunktionen schlecht umgesetzt worden sein sollen....
Wenn ich so viel Knete ausgeb soll es auch funktionieren.

Die Wahl ist echt schwer. Entweder einen reinrassigen Stereoverstärker ala PMA 710 AE oder dem Yamaha, dann müsste ich mir aber extra noch eine Soka kaufen, oder einen Stereoreceiver mit optischen Eingängen, da sagt mir aber keiner zu bisher....


----------



## Namaker (31. Dezember 2011)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Und was brauchste dann für ne Verstärkerleistung?


Der hier beliefert schon mal 12 der Lautsprecher, fehlen noch 2


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Was ist mit dem:Harman Kardon HK 3490 Hifi Receiver mit Dolby Virtual: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2011)

Den hab ich auch im Auge, hab grad nen Thread erstellt^^

Hab nur Angst das der zu "harmonisch" abgestimmt ist, also eher für Klassik etc. Bin erst 23 und will auch mal bissl Partypegel mit entsprechendem Bass fahren


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Das muss aber weh tun.
Das sagt die Fachpresse dazu:Stereo-Receiver Harman HK 3490 - stereoplay - Magnus.de (ich weiß was von solchen Test zu halten ist).

Ich kenne mich aber nicht aus, also ich kenne ihn auch nicht.


----------



## Blue_Gun (31. Dezember 2011)

Kennt sich wer mit den Fiio Geräten aus? Ich möchte ihn am iPod nutzen und damit einen Dt880 oder K701 (weiß noch nicht welchen) betreiben.
Was könnt ihr mir dazu sagen? Budget ist jetzt erst mal unwichtig, sollte aber vom Preis in Relation zu den KHs stehen.


----------



## Diavel (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

die FiiO Geräte sind allesamt top. Sehr sauberer Sound. Für Mobil die wohl beste (günstige) Lösung. DT 880 und K701 können ja beide ein wenig Dampf vertragen. Der stärkste mobile FiiO ist der E11. Der E7 geht gerade mal einen tucken lauter als ein lautstärkebefreiter iPod Touch. Der E11 gefühlt nochmal ein drittel lauter. Sehr praktisch dazu ist halt noch ein FiiO L9. Sonst schrottest Du Dir nachher noch die iPodklinke.


----------



## Blue_Gun (31. Dezember 2011)

Wieso noch einen L9 dazu? Verträgt die iPod Klinke die Leistung nicht?


----------



## Diavel (31. Dezember 2011)

Ne, das ist der egal. Der Line Out ist aber lauter und kann den Zug des Kabels besser ab.


----------



## PEG96 (1. Januar 2012)

So, mein Test zum PC360 ist nun online.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Januar 2012)

Moin,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Hifi-Rack, das ich auf alten Videoaufnahmen von ca. 1993 gesehen habe...
Hat i-jemand 'ne Ahnung, was da so für Hifi-Racks angesagt waren ?


----------



## Sync (1. Januar 2012)

Kompakt, nützlich und dunkel und mit Glasböden würde ich sagen.
http://www.linear-acoustic.de/data/content/media/produkte/hifi_rack/hifi_rack.jpg
sowas in der Art
oder sowas http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41wUiLSanYL._SS500_.jpg aber eckig gehalten

Oder mit einer Glastür versehen kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Hab solche schon öfter bei "älteren" Leuten gesehen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Januar 2012)

Habs eben gefunden : http://members.home.nl/koerts/nait-2_cdx_tripod.JPG

Hat jemand den Namen parat ?


----------



## Sync (1. Januar 2012)

wow sieht fast so wie das eine aus was ich geposted hab  nur weniger "Etagen"


----------



## hydro (1. Januar 2012)

Mal ne kurze Fräge. Spikes oder Absorber?
Hab schweren Betonboden, darauf Vorwerkteppich. Eine Box wiegt ca. 22KG. Die prinzipielle Wirkungsweise der verschiedenen Teile ist bekannt, aber die einen sagen es ist Hupe die anderen schwören drauf. Leider hab ich keine hier zum testen und hab auch wenig Elan welche zu bestellen wenn die Aussicht auf Veränderung gegen Null läuft. Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen damit, was habt ihr für konstruktionen?


----------



## Finch?? (2. Januar 2012)

Da es Nichts gibt, was mitschwingt, solltest du die Lautsprecher auf jeden Fall ankoppeln, also Spikes nutzen.

Wenn ein Lautsprecher allerdings genug Gewicht hat und gut versteift ist, der Boden zudem nicht mitschwingt, halte ich beides für unnötig. Unter meinen Lautsprechern befinden sich auch nur 2mm hohe Filzgleiter, nur um den Parkett zu schützen. Gleiches gilt für die Subwoofer.


----------



## hydro (2. Januar 2012)

Die LS wurden schon bis aufs Maximum gedämmt und um 6Kg erschwert. Die Versteifung ist die Originale von Heco, also sollte sie in Ordnung sein. Der Boden ist eine 18cm starke Stahlbetonplatte und das Fundament des Hauses. Ich habe mal Heco angeschrieben, vielleicht senden sie mir die passenden Spikes kostenlos zu. Optisch finde ich Spikes deutlich ansprechender. Ich gehöre allerdings auch nicht zu den Virtuosen die die kleinsten Feinheiten raushören. :/


----------



## Finch?? (2. Januar 2012)

Es gibt Spikes zum kleben für weniger als 10€. Mit diesen kannst du testen, ob du einen Unterschied heraushörst. Wenn nicht, wovon ich ausgehen, hast du wenigstens keine Unsummen für handgedrehte Edelspikes ausgegeben.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Januar 2012)

Also bis du mal so nen Betonboden zum schwingen bringst, da benötigt es nen ganz anderes Kaliber, zumal die Resonanzfrequenz extrem niedrig liegen sollte von dem Boden, mit meiner Pa damals hab ich es mit müh und not hinbekommen bei extremster Lautstärke und ner Membranfläche für die Tieftöne die ihres gleichen sucht ( 3*38er, 1*44er, 2*30er, 16*20er,) da hat erst der Boden bei ner gewissen Laustärke angefangen zu schwingen, aber dann war auch das Psychoakoustische gefühl ein absolutes Highlight, ich finds immer wieder ganz nett wenn der Boden bebt.


----------



## Bier (2. Januar 2012)

Gibts Bilder von der PA? *sabber*


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2012)

Das passt gerade, dass wir beim Thema PA-Subwoofer sind. Ein Freund hatte deswegen bei mir angefragt, aber mein Wissensstand ist doch eher begrenzt in dem Bereich. Kann mir jemand etwas im Bereich um die 1.000 € empfehlen?

Kriterien:
- Einsatz indoor bei 100 - 200 m², seltener Outdoor (so Jahrmarktsfeste mit sehr kleiner Dance-Fläche etc.)
- es sollen zwei parallel betrieben werden
- sollte gut zu transportieren sein
- aktiv

Mein bisheriger Favorit: JBL EON 518 S

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, verwendet er vier davon: RCF Art 425-A

Schon mal Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Januar 2012)

Bilder hat ich öfter schon im Bilderthread gepostet, und mir fällt grad auf ich hab mich verzählt, es waren eigentlich 5*38er, nur das 2 38er Hybriden waren mit nem Horn in der mitte. 
Aber damit nich suchen must, hier mal der Linke Kanal mit sammt den Subwoofer, der Rechte Kanal besteht dann quasi auch nochmal aus ner box mit 6*20er, eine Box mit nem 38er Hybrid, und eine Box mit nem 30er. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Amps dazu, die Alesis für die "Tops" an 2 ohm, der Eden für den 44er, und der Kroha für 2*38er, das ganze mit ner Aktivweiche, und nem Exciter, und nem EQ der als Aktivweiche missbraucht wurde,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Pokerclock da soll NFSGame mal was dazu sagen, der macht aktuell mehr mit PA rum


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> @Pokerclock da soll NFSGame mal was dazu sagen, der macht aktuell mehr mit PA rum


 
Huh? Anwesend  .

Was wird denn gespielt? Eher Elektrozeug? Rockiges? Oder doch das typische Promillepartyzeug ? Es sollen zwei eingesetzt werden und jeder darf nen Tausender kosten? Also 2k Budget insgesamt? Aktiv zwingend notwendig (Sone Speakonverbindung ist schließlich ebenso schnell gesteckt wie nen XLR-Kabel...)? Wieviele Personen sollen beschallt werden (Discopegel?)?


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2012)

Er meinte aktiv muss sein (O-ton). Warum sei mir jetzt mal egal.

Das Budget umfasst 2K. Aber auch das muss auf zwei Subwoofer aufgeteilt werden. Gespielt wird Querbeet, wobei er selbst eher der Elektro-Jünger ist.

EDIT
Öffentlich > die gesetzlich zugelassene Grenze bzw. irgendwas so um die 90-100db. 

Privat > Open-End


----------



## Bier (2. Januar 2012)

Alle Achtung.
Ziehen bestimmt gut Strom die Teile


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2012)

Was mich persönlich mal interessiert: Wie sehr kann man denn den XLR-Cinch-Kupplungen vertrauen? Wollte mal spaßeshalber so ein PA-Sub bei mir zu Hause anschließen.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Januar 2012)

Jo ham 2 unabhängige 230V leitungen benötigt, und dann durft auch sonst nix an sein wenn man die Endstufen angemacht hat, sonst is die sicherung rausgeflogen. Das meiste davon hab ich ja schon garnicht mehr, da ich aus der Bude ausziehen musste und somit mir der Platz gefehlt hat, hab ich alles verkauft bis auf die wirklich exotischen Teile die ich so nie mehr zu kaufen bekomm.

@Poker den kannste vertrauen, hatte auch einige Cinch auf XLR und Klinke auf XLR an meiner PA im einsatz.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Er meinte aktiv muss sein (O-ton). Warum sei mir jetzt mal egal.
> 
> Das Budget umfasst 2K. Aber auch das muss auf zwei Subwoofer aufgeteilt werden. Gespielt wird Querbeet, wobei er selbst eher der Elektro-Jünger ist.
> 
> ...



Offiziell 85dB(A) bzw 95dB(A) ohne bzw mit Bereitstellung von Gehörschutz . Aber halt A-Bewertet, also macht das im Bassbereich nix.

Also mein Favorit wäre ja nen Bandpass in dem Einsatzbereich. Besonders in Kombi mit vier 15"/2" (), die muss man eigentlich amtlicher unterstützen...

Sowas würde ich mindestens einsetzen: DB Technologies SUB 18 D

Da Bandpass, sind recht hohe Maximalpegel erreichbar (Klirr ist weniger wahrnehmbar da die erzeugten Oberwellen durch das Bandpassprinzip gedämpft werden) und mit der 4"-Schwingspule muss man sich über elektrische Überlastung jetzt auch nicht so viel Sorgen machen. Die Bestückung ist auch ganz brauchbar . Muss allerdings gut an die Tops angekoppelt werden (Managementsystem vorhanden? Kann man immer gebrauchen ), sonst entsteht das "typische Bandpasshinterherhinken" durch Unfähigkeit des Tontechs .

Auch ne Alternative und im Budget wäre der hier: DYNACORD POWERSUB 212 D-LITE

Zwar kein Bandpass, aber recht hochwertige Bestückung (wenn nicht geändert sollte da immernoch Faital drinnsitzen) und somit auch ganz zuverlässig im Grenzbereich, zumal zwei 12"er nochmal ein paar cm² mehr Fläche als ein 18"er haben.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank! 

Ich gebe die beiden Tipps mal weiter. Kann aber sein, dass er bei dem ersten Vorschlag aus Budget-Gründen nein sagen wird. Ist halt ein Geizhals.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2012)

Ich würde bei den Tops sogar auf noch mehr Membranfläche setzen als die von zwei 18"ern ehrlich gesagt .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Januar 2012)

Wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand bei der Suche dieses Hifi-Racks weiterhelfen könnte...

http://members.home.nl/koerts/nait-2_cdx_tripod.JPG


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2012)

Ist halt alles eine Budget-Frage. Mittlerweile vermietet der die Dinger mitsamt Equipment auch teilweise, nachdem er (durch einen anderen Nebenjob) gemerkt hat, wie viel Geld sich da rausholen lassen kann. 

Das war damals glaube ich auch die Entscheidung für "eine Nummer größer" und "nehmen wir mal vier davon" bei den Full-Range-LS. Vom popelligen Messestand über die Garten-Party bis hin zu Dorffesten in den Gemeindezentren ist mittlerweile alles drin.

Auf was muss man denn bei Bandpass-Subs besonders aufpassen?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2012)

Delay, Phasenlage (somit auch die homogene Flankensteilheit der Filter ). Manchmal bringt es ne Menge die Tops im Gegensatz zum Sub um 10-15ms zu verzögern . Da reicht eigentlich schon nen günstiger Controller wie der T-racks DS2/4 .


----------



## Bier (2. Januar 2012)

Hey ich hab hier zu Hause 2 Onkyo SC-660. Hab jetzt bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen dieses Angebot gesehen. Was meint ihr, wie viel sollte ich maximal bezahlen, wenn der Zustand der Sicken usw. in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Elembry (3. Januar 2012)

wie sind eigentich mikros die in webcams integriert sind?


----------



## HAWX (3. Januar 2012)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> wie sind eigentich mikros die in webcams integriert sind?



Sehr, sehr schwankend teils völliger Mist, teils auch ganz in Ordnung.
Hängt halt sehr von der jeweiligen Webcam ab.


----------



## Elembry (3. Januar 2012)

versteht man da einen auch gut wenn man des auf dem bildschirm platziert?
uznd ca 70-80cm weg hockt?


----------



## Elembry (3. Januar 2012)

und kann jemadn einen bild posten einen kopfhörer mit ansteckmikro? zb des zalman?


----------



## HAWX (3. Januar 2012)

Zuerstmal bitte keine Doppelposts mehr, dafür gibt es den Bearbeiten-Button.



			
				Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> versteht man da einen auch gut wenn man des auf dem bildschirm platziert?
> uznd ca 70-80cm weg hockt?



Je nach Einstellung geht das. Mein Zalman liegt knapp 50 cm vor mir auf dem Tisch.



			
				Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> und kann jemadn einen bild posten einen kopfhörer mit ansteckmikro? zb des zalman?



Kann ich morgen machen, wenn du das möchtest.


----------



## Elembry (3. Januar 2012)

welche szalman hast du?
ja danke wäre nett 
kannst mir auch per pn schicken^^


----------



## HAWX (3. Januar 2012)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> welche szalman hast du?
> ja danke wäre nett
> kannst mir auch per pn schicken^^



Das ganz normale Zalman ZM-Mic 1.


----------



## Elembry (3. Januar 2012)

und 50cm weit weg? wow 
ja wär nett wenn du pics machst wo dus 50cm weit weg ahst und einmal wenns am kopfhörer ist 
verstehen die leute dich gut und welchen kopfhörer ahst du? ;D


----------



## HAWX (3. Januar 2012)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> und 50cm weit weg? wow
> ja wär nett wenn du pics machst wo dus 50cm weit weg ahst und einmal wenns am kopfhörer ist
> verstehen die leute dich gut und welchen kopfhörer ahst du? ;D



Ein Blick in die Signatur, ich hab 2 KH's und werde mir auch noch mindestens einen dritten holen.

Bezüglich meiner Sprachqualität sind mir noch keine Beschwerden zu Ohren gekommen, wenn dann lag es an meinem lahmen Internet


----------



## Elembry (3. Januar 2012)

und welchen 3.?^^
sry ich bin zu blöd welche kopfhörer ich checks mit der sig grad iwie net -.-
und why?


----------



## HAWX (3. Januar 2012)

Elembry schrieb:
			
		

> und welchen 3.?^^
> und why?



Welchen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, es wird aber definitiv ein offener KH mit relativ viel Sounding in Richtung eines Beyerdynamic DT-990.

Warum? Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Meiner Meinung nach ist kein Kopfhörer für jede Musikrichtung geeignet. Jedem liegt die ein, oder andere Richtung besser und er vermag diese besser abzubilden. Eine stark komprimierte Aufnahme beispielsweise lässt sich mit einem badewannigen KH eher aushalten, als mit meinem K701.

Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## Elembry (3. Januar 2012)

haha ich kauf mir entweder nen kopfhörer oder steelseries siberia v2^^


----------



## nyso (3. Januar 2012)

Aber bei den Mikros merkt man doch klare Unterschiede, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Hatte lange das Einmessmikro vom Denon dran, ganz klare Stimme. Nutze seit paar Wochen aber das integrierte Micro in der nichtmal billigen Logitech Cam, und alle fragen ob ich in der Badewanne liege


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2012)

Das liegt aber eher an der Schallführung vor der Kapsel . Da gibts halt viele Reflexionen und Stehwellen vor bei der Webcam . Ein Einmessmikro hingegen ist darauf getrimmt genau sowas nicht zu produzieren - zu mehr nicht. Für Sprache ist es einfach Müll, da es eine Kugelcharakteristik besitzt, die jeden Müll aufnimmt.


----------



## hydro (3. Januar 2012)

Ich würde auch nicht behaupten, dass die Einmessmikros gut sind...


----------



## das_kiwi (3. Januar 2012)

Ahoi!

seit samstag habe ich mir schöne Samson Media One 4a gegönnt, statt den alten logitech Z340...
jedoch hab ich irgendwie das gefühl das der linke lautsprecher etwas leiser ist...im rechten ist der ganze "kram" drin...

kommt sowas irgendwie öfter vor? müssen die sich erst warmlaufen? 
oder muss ich doch die balance in windows anpassen?


----------



## nyso (3. Januar 2012)

Oh doch, das Einmessmikro vom Denon war perfekt. Klar nimmt es alles auf, aber wenn eben nichts anderes ist als meine Stimme, kann es auch nichts anderes aufnehmen

Und das TS lässt sich so einstellen das es erst ab einer bestimmten Lautstärke überträgt, damit lässt sich das Tastenklimpern vermeiden, da es erst angeht wenn man spricht.

Dafür ist die Aufnahme eben Kristallklar


----------



## hydro (3. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und meine Boxen mit dem Mikro gremessen. Interessante Ergebnisse. Gut der Eingang der Essence wird sein übriges dazu beigetragen haben.


----------



## Blue_Gun (3. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und meine Boxen mit dem Mikro gremessen. Interessante Ergebnisse. Gut der Eingang der Essence wird sein übriges dazu beigetragen haben.


 
Was ist denn intressant an den Ergebnissen? Würde mich intressieren.


----------



## hydro (3. Januar 2012)

> Was ist denn intressant an den Ergebnissen? Würde mich intressieren.



Es wurde mir ein Frequenzverlauf ausgegeben, welcher jenseits von HiFi ist. Was mit meinen Ohren schon irgendwie nicht Deckungsgleich war. Als ich dann aber wie ein wilder am Software EQ rumgespielt habe der Klang sich wirklich signifikant verändert hat, der F-verlauf sich aber nur marginal änderte dachte ich mir dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt. Also ist entweder das Mikro dafür unbrauchbar, der SoKa-Eingang, oder die Messsoftware. Da im HiFi-Forum einige mit dem Programm arbeiten suche ich die Schuld eher bei der Hardware. Es war aber fairer Weise das Audissey Mikro von Onkyo, nicht das Denon Teil.


----------



## Bier (3. Januar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Hey ich hab hier zu Hause 2 Onkyo SC-660. Hab jetzt bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen dieses Angebot gesehen. Was meint ihr, wie viel sollte ich maximal bezahlen, wenn der Zustand der Sicken usw. in Ordnung ist?


 Hat vielleicht noch jemand ne Antwort für mich?


----------



## nyso (4. Januar 2012)

Denon verwendet auch Audissey.


----------



## Sync (5. Januar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand ne Antwort für mich?



Bei gutem Zustand ca 60-70 eu. Falls neue Sicken reinmüssen natürlich etwas weniger..denn die kosten ja auch ca 10-15eu denk ich.


----------



## Bier (5. Januar 2012)

Okay, danke. 
Hab nämlich keine Lust mehr bei Partys immer meine GLE 490 in die Garage oder Garten zu schleppen. Sind mir eigl auch zu schade dafür.
Nur waren 2 von den Onkyo mMn. ein wenig zu leise. Mit 4 Stück (in jeder Ecke des Raumes eine) sollte das denk ich besser werden.


----------



## Sync (5. Januar 2012)

Ja ich nutz meine Quantum 605 auch nicht für Party  zieh immer die Kabel raus. Für partys sollen sich meine logitech quälen lassen


----------



## Sync (5. Januar 2012)

Sind die Unterschiede groß zwischen Shure Sh 240 und SH 440? Weiß das jemand?
Würde mir eventuell einen der Beiden anschaffen wollen (für Unterwegs/Auto/Flugzeug Ipod Classic und Galaxy S2 als Zuspieler)


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Januar 2012)

Verkaufsangebote werden bitte im MP eingestellt, verhandelt, abgeschlossen. Nicht hier im Thread > Beiträge ausgeblendet.


----------



## Bier (5. Januar 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufsangebote werden bitte im MP eingestellt, verhandelt, abgeschlossen. Nicht hier im Thread > Beiträge ausgeblendet.



Jetzt weiß ich gar nichtmal mehr wer das grad angeboten hat und kann nichtmal ne PN schicken


----------



## Sync (6. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand Unterschiede nennen? 
Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Edifier C2 Plus 2.1 Multimedia-Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Bier (6. Januar 2012)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand Unterschiede nennen?
> Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Edifier C2 Plus 2.1 Multimedia-Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Sind die gleichen Lautsprecher. Lediglich der Verstärker des C2 Plus hat etwas mehr Power. Geht also lauter.


----------



## Sync (6. Januar 2012)

Alles klar danke


----------



## kev2k (6. Januar 2012)

Hätte ne kurze frage, kann mir jemand inears bis 50 euro empfehlen, sollten ein halbwegs neutrales klangbild haben, gehört wird damit alles was in die Richtung Rock/ Metal geht. Danke


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2012)

Bringen Spikes bei mir was? 

2x nuBox 481 auf 4mm PVC, darunter Fliesen mit Ausgleichsmasse und darunter Beton (Zwischendecke).

Wäre net schlimm wenn die Spikes das PVC durchbohren, falls es was bringt dass die dann an den Untergrund "angekoppelt" sind.


----------



## querinkin (7. Januar 2012)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Bringen Spikes bei mir was?
> 
> 2x nuBox 481 auf 4mm PVC, darunter Fliesen mit Ausgleichsmasse und darunter Beton (Zwischendecke).
> 
> Wäre net schlimm wenn die Spikes das PVC durchbohren, falls es was bringt dass die dann an den Untergrund "angekoppelt" sind.


 
Meiner Meinung nach wird der einzige Unterschied zu vorher sein, dass die Boxen höher stehen. Falls du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, bestell dir die Spikes bei Nubert. Falls du keinen Unterschied hören kannst, retourniere sie. Denke das "Probehören" sollte auch mit Spikes, und nicht nur mit Lautsprechern, möglich sein. Bin mir allerdings nicht 100%-ig sicher.


----------



## sipsap (7. Januar 2012)

schwingt denn dein boden spürbar?


----------



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn Lautstärke und Frequenzen stimmen vibriert er in der Raummitte.

@querinkin: Selbst wenn ich einen Unterschied merke sind mir fast 90€ excl. Versand einfach zu viel^^


----------



## hydro (7. Januar 2012)

Heco hat mit kostenlos Spikes zugesandt. Sollten Morgen oder Montag kommen. Ich werde berichten ob ich einen Unterschied ausmachen konnte, unsere Böden sind ja relativ ähnlich, bis auf die Fliesen und das PVC.


----------



## sipsap (7. Januar 2012)

wenn dein boden schwingt sollte man ihn aber netkoppeln ... oder gummiabsorber nutzen


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2012)

So ich bin nun ganz verrückt geworden, ich hab mir grad nen Cervin Vega Stroker 18S gekauft mit samt hochwertigen Gehäuse  
Paar Eckdaten 
48cm Membran, 1600W RMS bei 4Ohm, 96db 1w/1m !  20kg Gewicht, Gehäuse aus 4cm dicken MPX, knapp 120L Bassreflex, abgestimmt auf maximalen Klang und Tiefgang, d.h runter auf 28hz nahezu linear bei 30hz 114db, bei 20hz 107db, bei 14hz immerhin noch 104db...... , Gehäuse gewicht ca. 45kg. Ein absolut krankes Monster..... da kann kein Horn mithalten. 

Bilder gibts sobald ich das Teil hier stehen hab.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (7. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> . Ein absolut krankes Monster..... da kann kein Horn mithalten.



also bei der aussage wär ich vorsichtig


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2012)

Weist du was nen Cervin Vega Stroker ist ? Da brauch ich nicht vorsichtig sein bei der aussage das is nen Fakt, da kann kein Eckhorn, Tier, oder sonstige Hörner groß mithalten. Wenn man dem Power gibt, dann sieht jedes Horn alt aus dagegen. Das ist halt der einzige "nachteil" für über 150db muss man dem Stroker schon über 5000W reinjagen. Die dinger sind auf SPL Drags heiß begehrt, allerdings wurden auch genau da schon dermassend viel Stroker verheizt das die mittlerweile so selten geworden sind, das kaum einer der jüngeren Generation überhaupt weis nen Stroker ist geschweige den was der zu leisten im stande ist


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2012)

Naja, aber den Typen, der sich das Horn in das Fundament hat mauern lassen wirst du damit nicht plattmachen .


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2012)

Okay das ist ne andere geschichte  Ich meinte jetz eigentlich eher Hörner die man quasi noch transportieren kann  zumindest die bekannten die es noch so gibt.
Aber mir gehts mit dem Stroker auch garnicht zu sehr ums platt machen, ich hab mir damit jetz nen Jugendtraum erfüllt, das ding is einfach ne Legende.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (7. Januar 2012)

@dfence  was is das für ne seltsame dustcap? wenn man das noch so nennen kann


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2012)

Das ist keine Dustcap, das ist eine einstellbare Zentrierspinne, damit kannste nochmal etwas den Hub und die Aufhängung justieren, ganz nach belieben ob das ding auf max SPL spielen soll, oder doch lieber auf maximalen Klang und Tiefbass. 
Apropo Hub, der hat nen Xmax von 19mm ( one way ) also ingesamt 38mm Hub.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Januar 2012)

@ andyw1228 : Nein, die Boxen sind noch im Originalzustand


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (7. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Das ist keine Dustcap, das ist eine einstellbare Zentrierspinne, damit kannste nochmal etwas den Hub und die Aufhängung justieren, ganz nach belieben ob das ding auf max SPL spielen soll, oder doch lieber auf maximalen Klang und Tiefbass.
> Apropo Hub, der hat nen Xmax von 19mm ( one way ) also ingesamt 38mm Hub.


 
werden solche einstellbaren treiber heutzutage eig noch gebaut? ne wirkliche schönheit is das teil ja irgendwie nich 
19mm sind schon ne ansage  solange der antrieb stark genug ist


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2012)

Nein sowas gibts heutzutage einfach nicht mehr, es gibt zwar ne neue art von Strokern aber die haben kaum mehr ne gemeinsamkeit mit dem Original. 
Wie schon gesagt an so nen 18er Stroker zu kommen, da brauch man schon extrem glück und dann auch noch nen halbwegs angemessenen preis zu bekommen... ich hab seit gut 5 jahren nach so einem gesucht.  Der Antrieb is stark genug, sehr hoher wirkungsgrad, und extrem hohe belastbarkeit. 

Also ich find den Stroker ist einer der schönsten Chassis, er sieht eben nicht nach 0815 aus und hat kein unnötiges bling bling sondern konzentriert sich auf genau das für was er geschaffen wurde, brachiale Lautstärke, brachialer Tiefgang, maximaler Klang


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Januar 2012)

nabend,
ich bräuchte mal ein par meinungen, weil ich absolut keine ahnung auf diesem gebiet habe: stromversorgung

ich hab nämlich heute bei mir n bisschen umgeräumt, weil die aufstellung von meinen lautsprechern n bisschen bescheiden war.
jetzt musste ich dafür leider meine steckdoenleiste ein wenig erweitern. an sich wär das sicherlich kein großes problem, allerdings hab ich hier n par stromprobleme, die bisher noch niemand aufklären konnte (brummspannung...hab schon alles mögliche versucht, teilweise FI problem).
jetzt wär für mich hauptsächlich wichtig, ob das alles so sein dienst verrichten wird. hab halt ein wenig angst wegen den zwei leisten und dem amp


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Januar 2012)

Schonmal Ferritkerne probiert? Ne Filterleiste wär auch ganz praktisch.


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Januar 2012)

ich glaub die hatte ich anfangs mal dran...also die feritkerne
bei mir ist es ja so, dass das brummen abhängig von der verstärkerleistung (also wie weit ich ihn aufgedreht habe)
zudem ändert sich das brummen aber auch, wenn ich etwas anschalte, was im selben stromkreis dran hängt. ich kann dann sozusagen hören, wie viel strom grat verbraten wird. wenn ich dann evtl noch meinen TV receiver mit anschließe isses komplett unberechenbar.
der elektriker meinte zwar, es ist nix...aber es ist ja was (nur inkompetente menschen hier...)

naja, n jahr noch, dann zieh ich eh um xD


----------



## PEG96 (7. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend,

Ich frage mich, was ich bei meinem Testbericht zum PC360 falsch gemacht habe, es hat nichtmal 200Hits und ganze 2 Kommentare
Habe ich den Testbericht zu uninteressant geschrieben?
Sind es die falschen Lieder mit denen ich getestet habe?
Oder ist einfach niemand an dem Headset interessiert, wobei ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann, bei den vielen Headset-Kaufberatungen die hier aufgemacht werden. Dazu handelt es sich doch um eines der besten Headsets in einem erschwinglichem Preisraum.

Momentan bin ich etwas enttäuscht, den es war schon eine ganze Menge Arbeit das Alles auf die Beine zu stellen und dann auch noch dem Vericht zu schreiben.

Also, was habe ich falsch gemacht, im HiFi-Forum wurde der Testbericht doch von mehreren Leuten als gut empfunden, wie sieht das Gänze hier aus?

Einen schönen Abend 
Frederic


----------



## HAWX (7. Januar 2012)

Welcher Testbericht? 

Ich kriege doch sonst eigentlich alles hier mit...


----------



## PEG96 (8. Januar 2012)

Dieser hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/195278-sennheiser-pc360-test.html


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. Januar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Ich frage mich, was ich bei meinem Testbericht zum PC360 falsch gemacht habe, es hat nichtmal 200Hits und ganze 2 Kommentare
> Habe ich den Testbericht zu uninteressant geschrieben?
> ...


 
Also ich habe den bisher nicht gelesen, da ich nichts davon wusste. Vermutlich habe ich den beim durchstöbern zwar gesehen, mangels direktem Interesse am Produkt dann aber im Kopf ausgeblendet. Ich lese mal rein.


----------



## spionkaese (8. Januar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/195278-sennheiser-pc360-test.html



Naja, mich interessieren Headsets grundsätzlich nicht.
Ich habe Respekt vor der Mühe die du dir gemacht hast, aber der Test ist für mich nicht wirklich interessant, Bei mir liegen 3 Kopfhörer und 2 Mikros rum


----------



## querinkin (8. Januar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Naja, mich interessieren Headsets grundsätzlich nicht.
> Ich habe Respekt vor der Mühe die du dir gemacht hast, aber der Test ist für mich nicht wirklich interessant, Bei mir liegen 3 Kopfhörer und 2 Mikros rum


 Habe ebenfalls 3 Kopfhörer und 1 Mikro. Trotzdem finde ich solche Tests interessant zu lesen.


----------



## Madz (8. Januar 2012)

Der Testbericht ist gut, aber ich halte von dem Produkt allgemein nichts, weshalb ich lieber die Finger neben der Tastatur gelassen habe.


----------



## nyso (8. Januar 2012)

Wäre nett wenn hier mal der eine oder andere Erfahrene reinguckt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...verstaerker-receiver-gesucht-limit-450-a.html

Wird wohl der Marantz PM 6003 werden, nur noch die Frage nach der passenden Soka.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Januar 2012)

@Frederic: Was erwartest du denn von dem Forum hier?

Der eine Teil der Userschaft hier fühlt sich zu elitär um mal etwas zu einem Testbericht zu einem gewöhnlichen "Non-HiFi"-Audioprodukt zu sagen und einfach mal die Arbeit und die Qualität zu loben. Ein Headset? Ist ja nicht HiFi, da wird doch garnicht erst reingeschaut, am besten gleich einem Mod melden, als off-Topic...um es mal etwas zu überspitzen.
Und der andere Teil der Userschaft ist entweder zu blind oder zu doof (oder beides) den Thread zu finden und macht lieber schnell einen eigenen auf. Traurig nur, dass genau diese Leute zum großteil die Zielgruppe deines Tests sind, nämlich Gamerkids.
Die paar Leute, die in keine der beiden Gruppen gehören, haben sich ja schon zu Wort gemeldet.

Ich finde deinen Testbericht im übrigen sehr gelungen! Du hast zu allem etwas gesagt, den Klang aber in den Vordergrund gestellt; dabei mit vielen verschiedenen Songs getestet und mMn sehr objektiv stärken und schwächen dargestellt ohne der üblichen "Headsets-sind-scheiXe-Hysterie" zu verfallen. Sehr erfrischend das ganze!

Also lieber Frederic, es liegt weder an dir noch an deinem Testbericht  such dir ein Forum, wo man solche Arbeit zu schätzen weiß, hier hab nicht nur ich es schon vor langer Zeit aufgegeben  (man wartet ja z.B., glaub ich, noch immer auf Pokerclocks Test zu den aktiven Nuberts )


----------



## spionkaese (8. Januar 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @Frederic: Was erwartest du denn von dem Forum hier?
> 
> Der eine Teil der Userschaft hier fühlt sich zu elitär um mal etwas zu einem Testbericht zu einem gewöhnlichen "Non-HiFi"-Audioprodukt zu sagen und einfach mal die Arbeit und die Qualität zu loben. Ein Headset? Ist ja nicht HiFi, da wird doch garnicht erst reingeschaut, am besten gleich einem Mod melden, als off-Topic...um es mal etwas zu überspitzen.
> Und der andere Teil der Userschaft ist entweder zu blind oder zu doof (oder beides) den Thread zu finden und macht lieber schnell einen eigenen auf. Traurig nur, dass genau diese Leute zum großteil die Zielgruppe deines Tests sind, nämlich Gamerkids.
> ...


 Jetzt verscheuch ihn nicht, am Ende ist hier gar keiner mehr übrig


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Januar 2012)

Das Problem ist schlichtweg Zeit. An Lust und Motivation fehlt's nicht aber das andauernde Studium und die zukünftige Wohnungssuche erschweren die Fertigstellung.

Zumindest der Text für die Karat steht im Vorbereitungsforum 

Im Anhang gibt's zumindest das Endergebnis bei Musik.


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

Meint ihr ich kann getrost meinen alten Onkyo Onkyo TX-7730 | Hifi-Wiki.de gegen einen neuen 200€ AV-Receiver austauschen (vorerst NUR für Stereo) ? Oder wird sich der Klang im reinen Stereobetrieb hörbar verändern?


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Januar 2012)

Behalt den alten


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

Ja der sieht halt nur so altbacken aus xD will was "moderneres" haben..


----------



## sipsap (8. Januar 2012)

dann musst n bissl mehr investieren^^

bzw "nur" nen vollverstärker


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

Überlege halt.. ob ich iwann auch aufrüsten möchte zu 5.1..dann muss ja eh ein avr her.. bei "nur" vollverstärker würde ich auch wohl zum gebrauchten greifen..


----------



## HAWX (8. Januar 2012)

Bis auf unbestimmte Zeit komplett inaktiv...

Edit: Achja einige hier sollten sich wirklich mal fragen, warum hier ständig Leute gehen. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass hier einige Schwachsinn und lächerliche Verallgemeinerungen am laufenden Band abliefern. Das kann sich auf Dauer einfach keiner anhören.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2012)

@Peg auch ich fand deinen Test gut, warum der hier nicht auf anklang stösst wundert mich allerdings nicht. Hier gibs ne kleine Handvoll User die meinen eben sie müssen ALLE Headsets vorallem für Gamer dermassend schlecht reden, und das immer und immer und immer wieder. 
Bsp es kommt nen Neuer User fragt nach nem Headset, 2-3 leute schreiben Headset scheise weil abzocke usw. Nun sinds schon 4 User die das glauben, der nächste user kommt, 4 leute schreiben Headset scheise abzocke bla bla, der nächste user kommt 5 user schreiben, Headset scheise abzocke...... 

Und so glauben langsam hier 10 User die eigentlich kaum ahnung haben von Hifi vorallem nicht von Technischen hintergründen immer und immer wieder bei jedem Thread wo es annähernd um nen Headset geht das es scheise ist. 

Dieses Schneeball prinzip hat sich halt schön fortgesetzt so das es hier nahezu unmöglich geworden ist über nen Headset zu reden geschweige den nen Testbericht mit Positiver Resonanz hier zu veröffentlichen.

Hier hat sich regelrecht schon ne Sekte gegründet die ein bestimmten Kopfhörher Hersteller und das Mikrofon Hersteller als das produkt Gottes ansehen, und jedes GamerProdukt ist die ausgeburt der Hölle das es zu vernichten gilt.

Und jeder jünger der nicht des glaubens ist, wird schreckliche qualen davon tragen, sein gehör wird sich verätzen durch die Wiedergabequalität aus der Hölle, dein Ohr wird entsetzlich entstellt wenn du es auch nur wagst ein GamerProdukt zu nutzen, bekehre jetz bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## hydro (8. Januar 2012)

> Meint ihr ich kann getrost meinen alten Onkyo Onkyo TX-7730 | Hifi-Wiki.de gegen einen neuen 200€ AV-Receiver austauschen (vorerst NUR für Stereo) ?


Ich würde sagen ja, diese Geräte von Onkyo waren nicht unbedingt eine Wucht. Ich denke mit einem 200-250€ teuren aktuellen oder vorjahres Gerät hast du keinen schlechteren Klang.

@dfence
wäre ja immerhin etwas, wenn sich das Phänomen nur auf Headsets beschränken würde


----------



## iceman650 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habe den TX7730 auch hier stehen und ich kann dadrüber nichts sonderlich negatives sagen. Ich würde ihn behalten.
Selbst der Lautsprecherentwickler (lautsprecherbau.de) Udo Wohlgemuth hatte meinem Vater fast ein Verbot aussprechen wollen, den Onkyo zu vertickern


----------



## spionkaese (8. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ja, diese Geräte von Onkyo waren nicht unbedingt eine Wucht. Ich denke mit einem 200-250€ teuren aktuellen oder vorjahres Gerät hast du keinen schlechteren Klang.
> 
> @dfence
> wäre ja immerhin etwas, wenn sich das Phänomen nur auf Headsets beschränken würde


Man kann bei jedem Thema emotional werden.
Hier sind es halt Teufel, Bose, Headsets (wobei ich es teilweise verstehen kann, ihr ahnt garnicht wie mich Leute die ich kenne teilweise mit ihren Gamer-Headsets aufregen  )
Das endet (hoffentlich) früher oder später wieder, sonst wars das für dieses Unterforum


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2012)

Nun das es sich auf Teufel Lautsprecher genauso wie auf Bose abwälzt ist selbstverständlich 

TEUFEL, das Werk Satans diese Lautsprecher, und im wort Bose kann man BÖSE rauslesen, auch wieder das Werk Satans 

Entschuldigt bitte

@Spionkäse natürlich wird sich das ändern, wenn wir die Rebelen  Uns entgültig von dem Forum verabschiedet haben..... 

@Sync also ich hab ja nen TX7740 nen 200€ AVR wird da keineswegs irgendwie besser sein. Es kommt halt auch drauf an was dir wichtig ist, bei nem 200€ AVR wird vorallem die Tiefton wiedergabe schlechter sein.
BTW besonders die TX77xx baureihe war noch eine von den verdammt guten Onkyo´s  zwar auch schon mit Sounding vorallem im Bassbereich, aber ich mag ihn, deswegen wird der bei mir auch immer in der Sammlung bleiben.


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

ich mein.. ich befeuere ja "nur" 2 Magnat Quantum 605er damit 

wichtig ist mir (in zukunft wohl aber erst) surround sein.. aber wenns doch solche unterschiede geben soll wird halt umgestöpselt .. xD



iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich habe den TX7730 auch hier stehen und ich kann dadrüber nichts sonderlich negatives sagen. Ich würde ihn behalten.
> Selbst der Lautsprecherentwickler (lautsprecherbau.de) Udo Wohlgemuth hatte meinem Vater fast ein Verbot aussprechen wollen, den Onkyo zu vertickern



Ja schlecht ist er nicht! keineswegs.. aber halt.. altmodisch vom design her 

Und mich störts, dass ich keine Fernbedienung dafür hab..


----------



## hydro (8. Januar 2012)

....und Soundkarten....

Habe hier den TX7830, ich empfinde ihn nicht viel besser als meinen aktuellen AVR, lediglich etwas mehr Power im Bassbereich hat er, was bei meinen Boxen sogar negativ auffiel. Eine Verbesserung wird es nicht geben, aber groß verschlechtern denke ich auch nicht.
Ich finde der TX7830 hatte keine schöne Auflösung... aber da bin ich eh mit Holzohren ausgestattet. :/



> wobei ich es teilweise verstehen kann, ihr ahnt garnicht wie mich Leute  die ich kenne teilweise mit ihren Gamer-Headsets aufregen  )



Und so rege ich meine Umwelt auf wenn ich mir ein neues Spielzeug gekauft habe


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

Ja dieses "Anti" -Bose, -Logitech, -Gamingheadset etc stört mich auch... Also klar bekommt man mehr für sein Geld..dann aber bitte auch begründen. Ich rate auch nicht unbedingt zu Bose. Aber wenn jemand was schickes, kleines sucht, dann fällt mir nix anderes ein. 
Da fragt einer im Forum nach, weil er ein Problem mit seinen Logitech PC Lautsprechern hat und die ersten 5 Comments sind erstmal solche,
dass er die wegwerfen soll und sich lieber Edefier oder Teufel Lautsprecher kaufen soll, oder gleich Nahfeldmonitore und bitte auch gleich ne neue Soka dazu.

Es wird nicht auf das Problem eingegangen sondern einfach nur stumpfes "Markenbashing".


----------



## hydro (8. Januar 2012)

Schöner finde ich darauf hinzuweisen, dass Kopfhörer mehr Klang bieten. 

Vielleicht schaffen wir es irgendwann, die ganzen "neuen" User in dem Subforum zu vergraulen inklusive Mods und dann können wir darüber reden, wie wir das Forum kapern :>


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2012)

Deswege schrieb ich ja auch die TX77xx baureihe  Aber Fernbedinung haben die doch ? Da reicht ne 5€ Programierbare ausm Discounter ja schon. 

Und nunja kauf dir einfach keinen 200€ AVR das ist sowieso die absolut unterste Holzklasse, mein H/K ist vom Sound her z.b wessentlich besser als der Onkyo, aber gut ehemals 1000dm Amp gegen 1000€ AVR da sollte man schon unterschiede bemerken  
Mein Yamaha hat z.b in der Basswiedergabe auch nicht das gehabt was der Onkyo hatte, was mich aber im endeffekt dann nicht gestört hab durch die Subwoofer ( die jetz mit dem H/K kaum mehr laufen ) und die tatsache das im Hochton bereich der Yami in der Tat klein bisl detailierter spielt.


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

Ja aber ICH hab die FB nicht mehr 
Kann man wirklich eine stumpfe 5eu FB nehmen? Dachte bei den alten Geräten ist das etwas schwerer.

Aber klangtechnisch bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit der Combo Quantum 605 + TX 7730.


----------



## spionkaese (8. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Nun das es sich auf Teufel Lautsprecher genauso wie auf Bose abwälzt ist selbstverständlich
> 
> TEUFEL, das Werk Satans diese Lautsprecher, und im wort Bose kann man BÖSE rauslesen, auch wieder das Werk Satans
> 
> ...


 Naja, das war eigentlich nicht der Weg den ich meinte


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2012)

@Sync bei mir hatte das geklappt, ich kanns aber auch nochmal ausprobieren und dir dann den FB Code geben, wollte eh mal die HK FB auf den Onkyo einstellen.


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

Das wäre echt nett! Dann hoff ich mal dass es bei mir auch gelingt.. das aufstehen zum Lautstärke-regeln nervt nämlich extrem auf dauer


----------



## Joho (8. Januar 2012)

Anfang der Woche kam der neue Verstärker von Yamaha, dann gestern die zwei Boxen Kef Q 300. Alles angeschlossen..........nur mono sound zu hören 
nach vielem hin und her und CD-Player anschliessen, umschalten auf cd am verstärker....... stereo sound 

Das y-kabel klinke auf chinch kaputt, weil headset funzt einwandfrei am pc ausgang, wo gibet denn so was 

Gibt es da auch höherwertige kabel, das y-kabel hatte nur einen sehr kleinen querschnitt, oder macht das nur bei den Boxen was aus?


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

boa war iwie anstrengend dein text zu lesen 

wie lang muss das Kabel denn sein? Je kürzer desto weniger macht der Querschnitt aus. Wenn du allerdings ein Kabel durch das ganze Zimmer legen musst, würde ich schon ein
"hochwertigeres" Kabel kaufen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Januar 2012)

Och mein ProWire ist auch kaputt gegangen letzens. 
Als FB kann ich übringens die Harmony sehr empfehlen


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Das wäre echt nett! Dann hoff ich mal dass es bei mir auch gelingt.. das aufstehen zum Lautstärke-regeln nervt nämlich extrem auf dauer


 
Ach man ey, ich find die dabische liste nemmer, jene die online war  gibts nicht mehr, und meine FB is nachm umzug irgendwie auch verschollen   
Aber du kannst mal zu Onkyo Integra - Online-Treff - Privat Archiv - Hifi Archives gehen, das sind die Onkyo Freaks, die können dir da sicher weiterhelfen. 

In der Regel ist aber auch bei ner billigen FB nen Heft mit den Codes  dabei, war bei mir auch so, nur eben genau das heft find ich grad nicht.


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

Kein Problem. Sowas findet man meist eh, wenn man es nicht gerade braucht 

Dann guck ich mal auf der Seite rum. Danke


----------



## Caspar (8. Januar 2012)

@ Skysnake

Zu dem Video im Bilderfred:

Sobald Membranen "huben" müssen verzerren sie derart ungleichmäßig. Je größerer der Hub, umso tiefer sind die Berge und Täler der Membranen. Die Schwingung verläuft im Normalfall gegenphasig. Das kann also auch realistisch sein.  

Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie man Partialschwingungen misst!


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

Vll durch Messen der Wellen die entstehen. Man müsste dann die Partialschwingung anhand destruktiver Interferenz zumindest nachweisen können.
Oder durch den Luftdruck.. aber hab da jetzt kein bock drauf weiter nachzudenken


----------



## Caspar (8. Januar 2012)

Es geht bestimmt um simpel anwendbare Theorien. Uns fällt noch was ein.  

Beispiel: Kamera in Slow Motion laufen lassen!


----------



## sipsap (8. Januar 2012)

laser vllt?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2012)

@Skysnake: Membran mitm fixierten Laserpointer anleuchten, Cam auf Stativ, abblenden, Verschlusszeit hoch, >45°-Winkel zur Membran.


----------



## Blue_Gun (8. Januar 2012)

Funktioniert die Harmony One eigentlich auch irgendwie mit dem PC? Also z.B. für den Mediaplayer?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. Januar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Skysnake: Membran mitm fixierten Laserpointer anleuchten, Cam auf Stativ, abblenden, Verschlusszeit hoch, >45°-Winkel zur Membran.


 
Hm, Du meinst, dass die Bewegung dann quasi verschmiert auf dem Bild zu erkennen wäre? Quantitative Messungen sind damit aber noch nicht umsetzbar, oder?

Ein normales Video von den Membranschwingungen aufzunehmen halte ich zudem mit handelsüblicher Hardware jedenfalls für nicht umsetzbar, dafür sind die Frequenzen einfach zu hoch bzw. die Kameras zu langsam. Unter Zuhilfenahme eines Stroboskops könnte das schon eher was werden, denke ich.


----------



## sipsap (8. Januar 2012)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Harmony One eigentlich auch irgendwie mit dem PC? Also z.B. für den Mediaplayer?


 ne wie denn? hat dein pc einen ir-empfänger?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2012)

Kann man ja recht günstig nachrüsten.
z.B. als MCE Fernbedienung Hama MCE Remote Control: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Hama FB ist dann halt übrig) oder als Technisat FB TechniSat USB IR-Empfänger inkl. USB Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2012)

Funktioniert wunderbar. Die erste Konfiguration macht nur bissl Mühe.


----------



## sipsap (9. Januar 2012)

funktioniert damit nur laut/leise oder auch skip im entsprechenden player?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2012)

Also mit ersterem geht im MediaCenter alles. Bei anderen Playern muss man ausprobieren.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2012)

Die meisten Player reagieren auf diese Uni-Befehle. Ich steuer mein komplettes System (TV, AVR, PC, HD Receiver) damit.


----------



## Blue_Gun (9. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kann man ja recht günstig nachrüsten.
> z.B. als MCE Fernbedienung Hama MCE Remote Control: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Hama FB ist dann halt übrig) oder als Technisat FB TechniSat USB IR-Empfänger inkl. USB Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Danke dir. Hast du Erfahrung mit der Hama verbedienung an sich? Die würde mir nämlich reichen. Brauch nur was zum Tracks weiterschalten, um nicht von der Couch aufstehen zu müssen


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ne baugleiche zur Hama und funktioniert.


----------



## sipsap (9. Januar 2012)

und ne logitech harmony mit einem x-beliebigen ir-empfänger? vertragen die sich?


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2012)

Probiers! kannst aber gleich für die paar Euro ne Hama kaufen.


----------



## Sync (9. Januar 2012)

Hab mir die Harmony 300 mal bestellt  laut Logitech funzt der TX 7730 damit.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (9. Januar 2012)

Was haltet Ihr von denen  Audioengine A2 

Kennt jemand überhaupt den Hersteller ?


----------



## Sync (9. Januar 2012)

Hersteller hab ich schonmal gehört. Aber auf AreaDVD würde ich nicht vertrauen


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (9. Januar 2012)

Ui wieso das den ? was ist an den auszusetzen ? Testen die nicht gut ?


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2012)

Bei denen wird jedes Produkt mehr oder weniger in den Himmel gelobt.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (9. Januar 2012)

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen aber ich dachte bei Canton, Heco usw haben die halt recht, nur wo ich was von Logitech gelesen habe, kam mir das schon komisch vor Egal

Und was haltet Ihr von den LS ?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2012)

Naja, der Amp da drinn ist ja mal extremst billig aufgebaut. Der Chip sollte da bleiben wo er hingehört: Ins 20€-Autoradio vom Grabbeltisch . Die Weiche sieht auch nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend aus, scheint aber zu funktionieren.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (9. Januar 2012)

Gut dann hat sich das erledigt


----------



## sipsap (9. Januar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Probiers! kannst aber gleich für die paar Euro ne Hama kaufen.


 
ja ne n upgrade muss net sein  will die harmony schon behalten, hätte mich nur interessiert ob jmd schon erfahrung mit dem einzelnen ir-empfänger hat


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2012)

Ich benutze wie gesagt den Empfänger von einer baugleichen FB für meine Harmony 600


----------



## Finch?? (9. Januar 2012)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Mal was neues^^



Ich höre die Lautsprecher schon schreien:
"Bitte stell mich richtig hin, bitte!"


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Ich höre die Lautsprecher schon schreien:
> "Bitte stell mich richtig hin, bitte!"


 
Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen wieso sich so viele Leute Lautsprecher für mehrere Hundert Euro kaufen wenn sie sie sowieso nicht richtig aufstellen können oder wollen. (Aber das kommt wohl von dem unreflektierten Hochgejuble einiger Marken hier im Forum...?!)


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2012)

Für KONSTRUKTIVE kritik bin ich immer offen

Raum hat ca. 3,5*3,5m (jaja Quadrat is kacke ich weiß)

Und Nahfelder sin net mein Ding.


----------



## hydro (9. Januar 2012)

Wozu aufstellen? Klang kommt doch zu 240% von den Lautsprechern... 
Immerhin steht der Nubert Zwerg drauf der macht noch mal 5% mehr Performance  

Nee aber mal im Ernst, vielleicht werden sie in naher Zukunft besser aufgestellt weil Umzug oder er will einfach schön dröhnigen Bass und null Räumlichkeit.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2012)

Umzug steht vermutlich im Herbst an un ich hab anderswo gesagt bekommen dass ich eben keinen Bass habe, vielleicht versucht ihr profis erstma en gemeinsamen nenner zu finden^^

EDIT: Und da wars still^^


----------



## hydro (9. Januar 2012)

Keinen Bass durch wandnahe Aufstellung? Also bei meinen schmächtigen Hecos ist es unter 35cm Abstand schier unerträglich. Hab auch noch nicht gehört dass durch zu gedrungenes Aufstellen der Bass schwindet.
Aber HiFi ist ja zum hören gedacht und wenn es dir Spaß macht so zu hören warum auch nicht. Dennoch würde ich versuchen die Lautsprecher breiter zu stellen und weiter von der Wand weg. Stereodreick sollte eigentlich immer eingehalten werden.


----------



## Sync (9. Januar 2012)

Am besten wäre es, wenn die Boxen und du (Listener) ein gleichseitiges Dreieck bilden. Aber bitte mit etwas mehr Luft zwischen als jetzt, also schon ein größeres Dreieck. 
Auch sollten Boxen zu den Seiten und Rück-Wänden einen Abstand haben. Du kannst die Boxen auch einwinkel (also zu dir hindrehen) manche schwören drauf.. muss man rumtesten.

bei dir wären Nahfeldmonitore wohl etwas besser gekommen..da 3,5x 3,5 doch schon arg eng ist für solche LS...
Aber darum geht es jetzt hier nicht ich weiß 

kannst du die LS weiter auseinander stellen?


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2012)

Stereodreieck is das momentan am ehesten, wenn die Boxen weiter auseinander gehn (hatte ich auch schon probiert, imho kaum besser) muss ich weiter von der Wand bzw. dem Schreibtisch weg

Da ich aber auch gelegentlich den ganzen raum einigermaßen adäquat beschallen will sin nahfelder wieder zu schwach, besonders untenrum.


----------



## Sync (9. Januar 2012)

Ja aber die können sich halt nicht richtig "entfalten" Sind ja schöne Lautsprecher. Aber wenn du eh im Herbst umziehst und mehr Platz hast, kannst du ja auch ein bisschen lautsprecherorientiert einrichten


----------



## hydro (9. Januar 2012)

Ja, aber kompakte z.B. lassen sich meistens unkritischer aufstellen, als eine 481. Vorallem die Bühnendarstellung hast du nur im Stereodreieck.
Das Dreieck muss ja gleichseitig sein, bei einem Hörabstand von min. 2,5m (sollte man so einer Box schon haben) heisst das 2,5min von Hochtöner zu Hochtöner. Abstand zur hinteren Wand bei so einer Box min 30-40cm, seitlich am besten genau so, damit der Bass sauber spielt. Wobei das natürlich Lautsprecherabhängig ist.
Bei Kompakten hat man die Probleme weniger, erstens weil sie weniger Bass haben, d.h. können näher an die Wand und weil ein Hörabstand von 2m kein Problem.

Ich hab seit heute Spikes unter meinen LS, der Bass ist für mein empfinden deutlich weniger und präziser geworden, leider kann ab höherer Zimmerlautstärke das halbe Haus mithören, was vorher garkein Problem war.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2012)

Hab eben im Nubertforum gelesen, dass die membranmitte 1/5 der raumlänge von der Seitenwand entfernt sein soll, bringt das was?


----------



## Finch?? (9. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Das Dreieck muss ja gleichseitig sein, bei einem Hörabstand von min. 2,5m


 
Müssen tut hier gar nichts. Ob man eine etwas breitere oder schmalere Bühne bevorzugt, muss man für sich selbst entscheiden. Nur sollten die Lautsprecher symmetrisch aufgestellt sein.

Dass es mindestens 2,5m Abstand sein müssen, ist auch Quatsch. Ich würd gern mal die Begründung dafür hören, rein aus Interesse.


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2012)

Die kann ich dir sogar geben, bei Breitbändern is es egal aber bei Mehrkanalboxen brauch es einen gewissen Abstand damit der Klang der verschiedenen Chassis sich einigermaßen "homogen" vermischt.

(Oder so^^)


----------



## Finch?? (10. Januar 2012)

Nun schau dir mal den Abstand der Chassis deiner Lautsprecher an. Der ist nicht größer als bei Nahfeldmonitoren.
Auch der BR-Kanal (der wenig ausmacht) ist nah dran.


----------



## Sync (10. Januar 2012)

gleichseitig wäre natürlich optimal, aber man kann ruhig ein bisschen abweichen,  sollte jetzt nicht unbedingt ein 0,5m x0,5m x0,5m dreieck sein 
zumindest klingen meine Quantums besser wenn sie weiter auseinander sind..


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2012)

Mit dem nötigen Wandabstand hab ich grad ein tolles Dreieck mit c=2,05m und h=0,4m gezaubert^^

Im Beiheft zu den Boxen stehn als Abstrahlwinkel horizontal max. |15°| und vertikal -5° bis +10°, Betriebstemperatur min. +18° wenn wir schomma dabei sin


----------



## Finch?? (10. Januar 2012)

Es gibt kein optimal, die Bühne ist absolut subjektiv, auch wenn sie gewisse Grenzen hat. 


Zum Abstand:

...ich würde sogar fast behaupten, dass sie auf 0,5m besser klingen, als auf 2,5m


----------



## nyso (10. Januar 2012)

Welche Soka würdet ihr als Zuspieler für den Marantz PM 6003 empfehlen? Darf gerne knackigen Bass haben, also z.B. die Essence ST mit Opamp-Mod. Aber gibt es vllt. eine günstigere Alternative?
KHV wäre auch toll.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Januar 2012)

Günstiger gehts bei der Quali kaum. 
Meine "kleinen" Quantum 503 können sich auf dem Schreibtsich auch nicht ganz entfallten.
Mein Wohnzimmer ist mit 3,5m Höhe und fließend gelegtem Laminat eh sehr kritisch.


----------



## hydro (10. Januar 2012)

> Dass es mindestens 2,5m Abstand sein müssen, ist auch Quatsch. Ich würd gern mal die Begründung dafür hören, rein aus Interesse.



Die Abweichung aus dem Stereodreieck hat zur Folge das bei zu großem Abstand ein Tunnelartiges Hörerlebnis sich einstellt, da die Bühne undgewöhnlich klein wird. Wenn man zu nah sitzt wird es undefiniert und Breiig. Das sind aber nur meine Empfindungen.
Basisbreite
Stereobasis
Stereodreieck

Dir Formulierung war in der Tat falsch gewählt. Du hast recht, müssen muss gar nichts.

Sicherlich ist es kein fixer Wert, aber definitiv ein Richtwert, der seine Berechtigung hat.



> Zum Abstand:
> 
> ...ich würde sogar fast behaupten, dass sie auf 0,5m besser klingen, als auf 2,5m


Umgedreht die Frage: Mit welcher Begründung?
[audio physic] - no loss of fine detail
Punkt 4.


----------



## Finch?? (10. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Die Abweichung aus dem Stereodreieck hat zur Folge das bei zu großem Abstand ein Tunnelartiges Hörerlebnis sich einstellt, da die Bühne undgewöhnlich klein wird. Wenn man zu nah sitzt wird es undefiniert und Breiig.


 
Wie schon geschrieben:


Finch?? schrieb:


> [...] auch wenn sie gewisse Grenzen hat.



In deinem Artikel werden Lautsprecher verallgemeinert. Die 481 ist eine Zweiwege Box und die Chassis liegen direkt untereinander. Zudem strahlen die Hochtöner der Nuberts durchweg sehr breit ab. Ich saß auch schon nicht viel mehr als nen Meter von den riesigen Vero 14 weg, deren Chassis über die gesamte Länge verteilt sind, und trotzdem konnte man keine einzelnen Chassis heraushören.

Der Raum kann auf 2,5m, die du als >Mindestabstand< genannt hast, je nach Möblierung und Aufstellung, viel mehr kaputt machen, als dir dein Abstand nutzt, gerade bei so einem zu groß geratenen Kompaktlautsprecher, wie es die 481 ist.


----------



## hydro (10. Januar 2012)

> Es gibt kein optimal, die Bühne ist absolut subjektiv, auch wenn sie gewisse Grenzen hat.


Da steht aber auch nur indirekt: Du musst testen was dir am besten gefällt. 1 Meter Hörabstand ist aber definitiv zu wenig.
Solange du auf Höhe des Hochtöners hörst hörst du höchstwahrscheinlich nie die einzelnen Chassis raus. Die Nuvero 14 hat die Mitteltöner in unmittelbarer Nähe zu dem Hochtöner und die Bässe bündeln eh sehr wenig. Im Fall von Kalotten magst du sogar recht haben, aber wie sieht es bei Ringstrahlern und Bändchen aus?

Wie war im Übrigen die Bühnendarstellung der Nuvero auf einem Meter Abstand?



> Der Raum kann auf 2,5m, die du als >Mindestabstand< genannt hast, je nach Möblierung und Aufstellung, viel mehr kaputt machen, als dir dein Abstand nutzt, gerade bei so einem zu groß geratenen Kompaktlautsprecher, wie es die 481 ist.



Die Raummoden waren nie ein Thema hier, klar hast du recht, dass der Raum großen Einfluss hat. 

Die Frage warum man auf 0,5m besser hört als auf „Abstand“ hätte ich trotzdem gern beantwortet...
Auf einem halben Meter kommt aus meinem Hochtöner fast nur Gerausche.


----------



## Finch?? (10. Januar 2012)

Der geringe Abstand war sogar noch kombiniert mit einer extrem breiten Aufstellung. 

...und trotzdem war die Bühne mindestens genauso "gut" (an dieser Stelle spar ich mir unnötige metaphorische Beschreibungen) wie bei der Vero 11, die wir damals bei mir im "perfekten" Dreieck mit ca. 2m Abstand gehört haben, aber natürlich wesentlich breiter. Der Besitzer hat so ein Aufstellung, weil er die Intimität, die dem Hörer dadurch vermittelt wird, mag. 

Es geht mir nicht um Raummoden, die hat man bei nem Meter genauso. Es geht um Reflexionen, Absorptionen, etc. 

Du musst mir nicht immer wieder mit diesen 0,5m kommen. Mit der Aussage wollte ich nur verdeutlichen, dass mindestens 2,5 viel zu hoch gegriffen sind. Ich dachte durch den Smiley wird das klar.



hydro schrieb:


> Im Fall von Kalotten magst du sogar recht haben,  aber wie sieht es bei Ringstrahlern und Bändchen aus?



Die 481 hat ne Kalotte, die Veros haben Kalotten. Von was anderem hab ich auch nicht geschrieben.


----------



## hydro (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe das mit dem nahen Hörabstand eben selbst einmal getestet. Die Bühne ist wirklich OK, jedoch nicht so gut wie mit Abstand, der Klang wird im allgemeinen klarer und feiner.
Aber lassen wir das Thema, wir werden höchst wahrscheinlich auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen!


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Mein Marantz PM6004 ist hübscher!  (wer findet den Fehler?)

Wenn meine neuen Kabel da sind, gibts auch gleich mal Fotos!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Januar 2012)

Der Fehler ist, dass der bgebildete ein Marantz-Vollverstärker namens PM600*3* ist ?


----------



## nyso (12. Januar 2012)

Nep^^

Der Fehler ist das der 6004 das gleiche Gehäuse wie der 6003 hat


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Januar 2012)

Immer diese fiesen Mod-Verschiebungen.... 

Des Gehäuse ist ja bei beiden Modellen gleich


----------



## nyso (12. Januar 2012)

Hat einer von euch schonmal ein Rack selbst gebaut? Überlege grad....

Das 10mm Sicherheitsglas würde mich komplett zugeschnitten, gebohrt etc etwa 100€ kosten, vllt. bissl mehr. Plexi wäre etwas billiger.
MDF wäre wohl die billigste Lösung. 

Was könnt ihr so für Materialien empfehlen? Gibt es irgendwo gute Anleitungen etc?


----------



## iceman650 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich werde mich wohl irgendwann daran machen, jedoch habe ich noch keine Ahnung wie es aussehen soll.
Inspiration gibt es jedoch http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=117&thread=6&z=1 dort 
Ich denke es würde MPX mit Gewindestangen, die mit Alu-/VA-rohr  verblendet würden.

Mfg, ice


----------



## evosociety (13. Januar 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schonmal ein Rack selbst gebaut? Überlege grad....
> 
> Das 10mm Sicherheitsglas würde mich komplett zugeschnitten, gebohrt etc etwa 100€ kosten, vllt. bissl mehr. Plexi wäre etwas billiger.
> MDF wäre wohl die billigste Lösung.
> ...


 
Ich möchte nur ein Zitat meiner Tante welcher in der Kunststoff Industrie gearbeitet hat weitergeben "Wer Kunststoff kennt, wählt Glas wo immer es möglich ist.".

Dies unterschreibe ich so. Naja was für Anleitungen brauchst du? Nimm brauchbare Maße, und vergiss je nach Material und Größe nicht Querverstrebungen zu benutzen.


----------



## b0s (13. Januar 2012)

Innerfidelity mit einem durchaus umfangreichen Test zu Einspieleffekten: On the Measurement and Audibility of Headphone Break-in | InnerFidelity

Lohnt sich imho zu lesen und vor allem das Fazit gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Januar 2012)

Also bei der aktuellen Heimkino Bildergalerie hab ich einige Aufstellungen gesehn die noch abenteuerlicher warn als meine alte (Jetz haben die Dinger bei mir den Wandabstand der im Beiheft steht )


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Januar 2012)

Was für eine(n) KHV / externe Soundkarte würdet ihr für einen DT880 Edition zum Betrieb
an einem iMac (sowohl unter Win 7 als auch OS X) empfehlen ?

Möglichst noch mit Mikro-Anschluss.


----------



## iceman650 (15. Januar 2012)

Bisschen mehr info wäre gut
Mit entsprechendem DACevtl einen Funk LPA2, oder eben einen von beiden ESI DR.DAC.


----------



## Caspar (15. Januar 2012)

@ nyso

Ich habe mal paar Bilder im Bilderfred hochgeladen, vielleicht ist das ja etwas für dich. Der Aufbau ist extrem simpel und mit Besorgungen an einem Tag vollzogen. Das Ganze sieht auch sehr edel aus, für rund 300-400€ bekommt man schon Sandsteine und Marmorplatten. Praktisch ist auch die Erweiterbarkeit. Wenn ein Fernsehr daneben soll, besorgst du dir einfach ein paar mehr Steine und eine lange Platte für die zweite Ebene.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Januar 2012)

Muss per USB angeschlossen werden, sollte unter OS X und Windows laufen.
Surroundemulation brauche ich nicht (zocke kaum noch Shooter) 
Wird 70 % für Musik (Electro, (Progressive) House, Techno, Trouse (Trance + House), Dubstep, Metal / Rock)
und 30% für Spiele eingesetzt.
Mikro-Anschluss, weil der Line-In vom iMac keine Mikros unterstützt und das interne 
Umgebungsgeräusche aufzeichnet 
Bis 100 Euro
KHV enthalten oder gleich KHV (250Ohm KH)

Mehr Infos ? 

Kann man hiermit noch was anfangen ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (15. Januar 2012)

das ist doch ein TX 7830 oder. Anfangen kannste damit noch viel ist meiner meinung nach ein sehr gutes Gerät, würde mir den auch wieder kaufen wenn´s die mal öffters geben würde.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein TX-7920. Könnte der den KHV ersetzen ?

Der ist noch von meinem Vater, wäre cool wenn der ne Verwendung
findet


----------



## Diavel (15. Januar 2012)

Klar könnte er das. Die Frage ist nur ob Dir der Klang gefällt. Meinen Denon PMA 700AE finde ich am DT 990 Pro z.B. schlechter als meinen Onboardsound (der aber auch wirklich gut ist, muss ich echt mal sagen). Das liegt einfach an der sehr hohen Ausgangsimpedanz. Der eh schon starke Bass des 990er wird dadurch nochmal verstärkt, er klingt noch wärmer. So ist das bei den meisten Klinkenausgängen an Vollverstärkern. Probiers einfach mal aus.

Als KHV für Deinen Mac könntest Du ja einfach einen ohne DAC nehmen, dann klappts garantiert. FiiO E9 z.B.

Etwas externes mit Mikroeingang? Da kenn ich nur die Creative X-FI HD. Keine Ahnung ob die unter Mac läuft.

Grüße


----------



## Elembry (15. Januar 2012)

weiß jemand ob de smicro von denen gut ist? 
Beyerdynamic MMX 101 iE In-Ear Kopfhörer mit Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Elektronik
für skype undso


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Januar 2012)

Ein KHV wird an den Onboard Sound des Macs angeschlossen oder ?

Und gibt es Vorverstärker um ein Mikro an den Line-in Anschluss des iMacs anzuschließen ?


----------



## Diavel (15. Januar 2012)

Wozu nen Vorverstärker? So ein einfacher Adapter sollte es dich auch tun: http://www.kab24.de/kabel-adapter/artnr~38177~func~detail~wkid~1.html

Ja, ein KHV würde einfach wie ein KH angeschlossen werden. Der Onboardchip des Mac fungiert dann nur als Wandler. Der ist aber echt in Ordnung

Grüße


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2012)

iMac, nicht iPhone  .
Line-In oder Micro-In macht durchaus einen Unterschied. Ein Micro hat nämlich einen schwächeren Pegel.
Natürlich gibt es solche Verstärker:
http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Mikrofon+Vorverstärker


----------



## Elembry (15. Januar 2012)

weiß jemand ob de smicro von denen gut ist? 
Beyerdynamic MMX 101 iE In-Ear Kopfhörer mit Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Elektronik
für skype undso


----------



## Bier (15. Januar 2012)

Also soweit ich weiß, ist der Onboardsound von nem iMac nicht besser als andere.


----------



## Blue_Gun (15. Januar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß, ist der Onboardsound von nem iMac nicht besser als andere.


 
Wäre mir auch nicht anders bekannt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Januar 2012)

Meine Superlux sind da! Ja, schlagt mich...aber man muss sich ja selbst mal überzeugen ob die wirklich so gut sind. 
Die 668 sind zum Zocken bis jetzt echt ok. Die in-Ears werden morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit getestet.


----------



## NCphalon (16. Januar 2012)

Hab mir auch neulich die Superlux HD681 B bestellt... hab mir die Klangbeschreibungen auf der Seite von denen durchgelesen und da ich das eh nur zum Zocken verwende kann ein bisschen mehr Bassbetonung net schaden.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2012)

> Also soweit ich weiß, ist der Onboardsound von nem iMac nicht besser als andere.



Das habe ich doch auch nirgendwo behauptet, bzw. was wollt ihr mir
damit sagen ?  Im Gegenteil, bei sowas spart Apple immer gerne.
Mir ist auch absolut unverständlich warum die nen Line-In und keinen Micro-Eingang
einbauen. 

Ich bin leider immer noch nicht weiter.

Werde mir heute oder morgen erstmal nur den DT880 Edition 2005
bestellen, und bald sollen dann noch Mikro und Ersatz für den
Onboard Sound folgen.

Es scheint ja einige Möglichkeiten zu geben...


Onkyo TX-7920 nutzen + Vorverstärker für's Mikro
KHV für den DT880 + Vorverstärker Mikro
USB-Soundkarte für beides
USB-Soundkarte + KHV

Was würdet ihr empfehlen und warum ? Bei den Vorverstärkern
habe ich nur Modelle ab 60 Euro gesehen und die hatten für mich schon viel
zu viele unnötige Funktionen.  So bis 10-20 Euro wären da drin.

Ich möchte nicht viel mehr als 100 Euro dafür ausgeben.

Edit:

Wie wäre es denn so:
Soundkarte nur für's Mikro (das brauche ich nur unter Windows 7, Windows 7 unterstützt
meines Wissens nach mehrere Soundkarten oder ?) http://geizhals.at/de/173436

Und dazu nen gescheiten KHV. Hier ist die Frage ob man den an den Onboard Sound anschließt
oder an die USB Soundkarte.


----------



## Diavel (16. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> iMac, nicht iPhone  .



Hat doch den gleichen 4Pol Klinkenanschluss oder nicht?

Ich kann nachher zumindest mal nen Test mit nem Mettbook Pro machen. Da dann mal schauen was ein KHV und was ein externer DAC bringt. ( Den DAC kann ich aber nur testen wenn ich meinen Yulong unter Mett OSX zum laufen bekomme)

Grüße


----------



## sipsap (16. Januar 2012)

Warum genau kein USB-mic + kleinen Fiio ?


----------



## b0s (16. Januar 2012)

Weil er dann immer noch aufm Onboard sound sitzt, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe?

Also den besten Sound und die flexibelste Lösung ist die teuerste (wer hätte das gedacht  ) mit USB SoKa und KHV. Könnte aber bis 100 Euro noch klappen (bin bei KHVs nicht so bewandert). Sowohl mit onboard Sound als auch mit der 10 Euro Speedlink USB SoKa wird imho nicht der nötige Spaß für die DT880 aufkommen, auch mit KHV, es sei denn er nimmt nen KHV inkl. DAC (teuer).


----------



## sipsap (16. Januar 2012)

b0s schrieb:


> Weil er dann immer noch aufm Onboard sound sitzt, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe?
> 
> Also den besten Sound und die flexibelste Lösung ist die teuerste (wer hätte das gedacht  ) mit USB SoKa und KHV. Könnte aber bis 100 Euro noch klappen (bin bei KHVs nicht so bewandert). Sowohl mit onboard Sound als auch mit der 10 Euro Speedlink USB SoKa wird imho nicht der nötige Spaß für die DT880 aufkommen, auch mit KHV, es sei denn er nimmt nen KHV inkl. DAC (teuer).


 
wieso sitzt er denn bei 2 usb-geräten auf dem onboardsound? 

edith: ist halt die frage ob die alte lizensschlampe apple den fiio problemlos unterstützt


----------



## b0s (16. Januar 2012)

Hm jetzt komm ich nicht mehr hinterher. Hab ich irgendwo nen Detail verpasst?


----------



## zøtac (16. Januar 2012)

Da mein neuer Nachbar offensichtlich nicht meinen Musikgeschmack hat brauch ich noch zusätzlich Kopfhörer, hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro? Soll hauptsächlich für Musik (80er-jahre-Metal) und Spiele benutzt werden. 
Als Soka kommt dann vermutlich ne Asus Xonar DX her.


----------



## Namaker (16. Januar 2012)

b0s schrieb:
			
		

> Hm jetzt komm ich nicht mehr hinterher. Hab ich irgendwo nen Detail verpasst?



Der Fiio E7 kann per USB angesteuert werden


----------



## hydro (16. Januar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein neuer Nachbar offensichtlich nicht meinen Musikgeschmack hat brauch ich noch zusätzlich Kopfhörer, hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro? Soll hauptsächlich für Musik (80er-jahre-Metal) und Spiele benutzt werden.
> Als Soka kommt dann vermutlich ne Asus Xonar DX her.



Was moechtest du denn wissen?


----------



## zøtac (16. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich nur ob man ihn mit Brille tragen kann und wie die Bässe sind. Manche sagen sehr Präzise und schnell, andere sagen dass sie eher matschig sind.

Mfg


----------



## hydro (16. Januar 2012)

Mit brille sollte gehen, ich finde den pro bequemer als den edition. Die baesse sehr betont, nicht unbedingt schnell und auch nicht so präzise wie beim 880. Fuer metall ist es kein schlechter hoerer und fuer 150€ sein geld wert. Anhoeren und testen solltest du ihn dennoch mal. Kann sein das dir das bass brummeln etwas auf die nerven geht.


----------



## zøtac (16. Januar 2012)

Ok dank dir. 
Die Sache ist nur das ich atm. nicht genug Geld hab um mehrere Hörer zu bestellen, und die Umliegenden Märkte ham nicht die Modelle die ich mir vorstelle. 
Ich werd mir den mal bei Thomann bestellen, da kann man ja immernoch problemlos zurück schicken. 

Mfg


----------



## Diavel (16. Januar 2012)

Ich fand den DT 990 Pro gerade für Gitarrenmusik wesentlich besser als den 770er. Der Bass ist wesentlich schneller und es "dröhnt" nicht die ganze Zeit so heftig. An nen 880er kommt er von der schnelligkeit des Basses aber nicht heran.

Grüße


----------



## zøtac (16. Januar 2012)

Ich suche nen Geschlossenen KH, wenn ich mir schon einen zu leg dann würd ich den auch gleich für Zug/Flugzeug benutzen, da ich meine In Ears keine 2 Stunden tragen kann.


----------



## sipsap (16. Januar 2012)

b0s schrieb:


> Hm jetzt komm ich nicht mehr hinterher. Hab ich irgendwo nen Detail verpasst?


 
zb diese kombi:
http://www.amazon.de/Samson-Mic-Cli...6D42/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326720828&sr=8-1
Fiio E10 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder

http://www.amazon.de/Kinobo-USB-Min...FC/ref=sr_1_84?ie=UTF8&qid=1326720960&sr=8-84
http://www.amazon.de/Fiio-Portable-...XDT4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1326720769&sr=8-4


----------



## hydro (16. Januar 2012)

Ein AKG K272HD vllt Denon AH-D2000 und Audio Technika ATH-M50.


> Der Bass ist wesentlich schneller und es "dröhnt" nicht die ganze Zeit so heftig.


Hat der 250Ohm Dt770 aber auch schon recht wenig. Generell finde ich den 250Öhmer einen sehr gelungenen Kopfhörer.


----------



## Diavel (16. Januar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> zb diese kombi:
> Samson Go Mic Clip-On USB Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
> Fiio E10 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
+1 Für den E10. Der läuft unter Mett OSX, hat nen DAC/KHV, mehr Power als der E7 und weniger Grundrauschen.


----------



## zøtac (16. Januar 2012)

Der ATH-M50 sagt mir von der Soundbeschreibung weniger zu als der DT 770, den Denon hab ich mir noch gar nicht angeschaut. Mehr als 200€ wollt ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2012)

Wird der DT880 auch (erstmal) am Onboard Sound gut klingen oder soll ich den KHV gleich mitbestellen ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne nichts, was an einem Onboard-Sound gut klingen könnte


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2012)

Ich denke mal das ist sarkastisch gemeint 

Den KHV kaufe ich mir erst nach meinem Geburtstag.


----------



## sipsap (16. Januar 2012)

tja musst du entscheiden ob onboard reicht oder nicht. schwankt ja auch stark. mein onboard ist so beschissen ich würde nicht mehr auf die D1 verzichten wollen


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (16. Januar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich kenne nichts, was an einem Onboard-Sound gut klingen könnte


 
der optische eingang kling gut


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich kenne nichts, was an einem Onboard-Sound gut klingen könnte


 Es gibt Onboardsounds mit DolbyDigital und DTS encoding für den SPDIF-Port.
Da kommt der Klang dann zwar eher aus dem Verstärker, aber wenn man einen solchen benutzt sind die genau so gut wie jede Xonar DX.


----------



## zøtac (16. Januar 2012)

Ne Soundkarte fürs Handy gibts nicht oder?


----------



## iceman650 (16. Januar 2012)

Klar, auf headfi gibt es leute die am iphone dac/khv haengen haben, die mehr als das Apfeltelefon kosten. Schau mal bei den jungs vorbei, die sind für solche Spielereien wohl gern zu haben


----------



## zøtac (16. Januar 2012)

Naja, für so viel Geld kann ich mir gleich nen dicken MP3 Player kaufen ^^


----------



## Diavel (16. Januar 2012)

Also nach meiner Meinung kannst du den DT 880 ruhig erstmal so testen.

Es gibt ganz unterschiedliche Qualitäten bei Onboardsounds. Von richtig schlecht bis sehr gut hab ich schon alles gehört. Manche Onboardchips schaffen sogar 192kHz/24bit. Das können sogar einige Soundkarten nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Lee (16. Januar 2012)

> Es gibt ganz unterschiedliche Qualitäten bei Onboardsounds. Von richtig  schlecht bis sehr gut hab ich schon alles gehört.


Ganz unterschiedliche gibt es in der tat. Aber sehr gut ist wohl keiner. Mal abgesehen von diversen mitgelieferte Dedizierten Soundkarten mit Onboard Chips, zum Beispiel Asus´ SurpremeFX oder DFI´s Bernstein Audio Soundkarten, wobei diese nicht mehr als ONBOARD bezeichnet werden können.



> Manche Onboardchips  schaffen sogar 192kHz/24bit. Das können sogar einige Soundkarten nicht.



Das ist zwar richtig, aber völlig ohne Bedeutung. Viele DAC´s, viele Audiointerfaces etc können oft nicht viel mehr als 44,1 KHz Abtastrate erreichen. Trotzdem besser als Onboardsound mit 192KHz. Diese Angabe sagt nichts über den Klang aus.

Und mal unabhängig davon. Einen KHV halte ich nicht für zwingend notwendig. Wenn man ihn nur am Onboardsound anschließt sowieso nicht. Viel sinnvoller wäre eine richtige Soundkarte. Die bringt gegenüber des Onboardsound, selbst wenn dieser mit einem KHV betrieben wird, deutlich mehr.


----------



## Diavel (16. Januar 2012)

Lee schrieb:


> Ganz unterschiedliche gibt es in der tat. Aber sehr gut ist wohl keiner.



Aber Hallo! Mein Onboardsound hängt nicht nur meinen Vollverstärker locker ab, sondern ist auch in etwa gleich auf mit meinem CD Spieler und nur knapp hinter meinem Yulong U100.
Allerdings muss ich zugeben in den letzten Jahren nie einen Desktoponboardsound gehört zu haben. Immer nur Laptops. Bis auf 2 Ausnahmen waren die alle sehr solide bis sehr gut.



Lee schrieb:


> Und mal unabhängig davon. Einen KHV halte ich nicht für zwingend notwendig. Wenn man ihn nur am Onboardsound anschließt sowieso nicht. Viel sinnvoller wäre eine richtige Soundkarte. Die bringt gegenüber des Onboardsound, selbst wenn dieser mit einem KHV betrieben wird, deutlich mehr.



Habs grad eben zumindest bei mir nochmal getestet. Ich bin ja durch einfaches kurzes umstecken (<1 sec) in der Lage den DAC vom Onboardsound mit dem DAC vom Yulong zu vergleichen. Unterschied ist wenn überhaupt absolut minimal. Ich würde mir im Blindtest nicht zutrauen das unterscheiden zu können.

Ganz anders sieht es aber aus wenn ich die KHV Vergleiche. Natürlich vorher auf ungefähr gleichen Pegel eingepegelt. Da hör ich den Unterschied direkt. Das könnte ich auch locker blind.

Steinige mich ruhig. Aber teste es vorher lieber mal selber. Ohne externes Gerät ist das natürlich zugegebener Maßen recht schwierig.

Grüße

Edit: Testsong war Money for Nothing von Dire Straits von der SACD Money for Nothing


----------



## Sync (16. Januar 2012)

Manche schwören drauf, manche nicht.
Ich zB bereue meine Essence ST kein bisschen.

Kommt ja auch immer drauf an mit welchem KH oder welchen Lautsprecher man hört.


----------



## 4clocker (16. Januar 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Aber Hallo! Mein Onboardsound hängt nicht nur meinen Vollverstärker locker ab, sondern ist auch in etwa gleich auf mit meinem CD Spieler und nur knapp hinter meinem Yulong U100.


----------



## Sync (16. Januar 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0029M7Q6S/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B0029M7Q6S
mit solchen Lautsprechern kein wunder


----------



## Diavel (16. Januar 2012)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Manche schwören drauf, manche nicht.
> Ich zB bereue meine Essence ST kein bisschen.
> 
> Kommt ja auch immer drauf an mit welchem KH oder welchen Lautsprecher man hört.



Klar, aber an der ST kannst du halt nicht DAC und KHV einzeln testen. Ich würd meinen Yulong auch nicht weggeben.


			
				Sync schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0029M7Q6S/ref=asc_df_B0029M7Q6S6145325?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B0029M7Q6S
> mit solchen Lautsprechern kein wunder


 Nicht ganz. Als Lautsprecher nutze ich 2 Braun LS 150 (kannste ja mal im Hifi-Wiki nachschlafen) an nem Denon PMA 700 AE. Als KH nutze ich meistens meinen DT 990 Pro.

Am equipment liegts also eher nicht


----------



## Sync (16. Januar 2012)

War ja auch nur Spaß


----------



## Finch?? (16. Januar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0029M7Q6S/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B0029M7Q6S
> mit solchen Lautsprechern kein wunder


 

Ich hab mir die Teile aus Neugier eben bestellt


----------



## Sync (16. Januar 2012)

was? lool 

Machste nen Testbericht?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Teile aus Neugier eben bestellt


 
Ein Vergleich mit Handylautsprechern wäre doch mal was...


----------



## HAWX (16. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir die Teile aus Neugier eben bestellt



Meinst du die Midus haben gegen solche Prachtstücke eine Chance?


----------



## Finch?? (16. Januar 2012)

Wird schwer. Um gegen diese Bassgewalt standzuhalten, muss ich vermutlich beide Subs zuschalten. Ich berichte über den Vergleich! Eventuell fliegen die Midus dann raus, wollte eh was neues...


----------



## L.B. (16. Januar 2012)

Gratulation zu dieser Anschaffung. Ich empfehle dazu noch das hier.


----------



## Finch?? (16. Januar 2012)

L.B. schrieb:


> Gratulation zu dieser Anschaffung. Ich empfehle dazu noch das hier.


 
Neeeee, das is ja teurer als das 2.1 System


----------



## HAWX (16. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:
			
		

> Wird schwer. Um gegen diese Bassgewalt standzuhalten, muss ich vermutlich beide Subs zuschalten. Ich berichte über den Vergleich! Eventuell fliegen die Midus dann raus, wollte eh was neues...



Ja kann ich verstehen. Ich glaub kaum, dass beide Subs reichen, da muss schon Davids Stroker ran


----------



## evosociety (16. Januar 2012)

Btw, von dem Stroker wurden doch Bilder versprochen. 
Kommen die noch oder hab ich die verpasst?


----------



## HAWX (16. Januar 2012)

evosociety schrieb:
			
		

> Btw, von dem Stroker wurden doch Bilder versprochen.
> Kommen die noch oder hab ich die verpasst?



Hab gestern noch mit ihm geschrieben, die fast 60 Kilo kommen mit ner Spedition, was wohl noch etwas dauert


----------



## Sync (16. Januar 2012)

HAWX? welcome back?


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Januar 2012)

Ja bis der Stroker kommt dauerts noch klein bisl, ich hab noch etwas länger mit dem Verkäufer rumgemacht weil ich zum ersten halt 100% sicher sein wollte das er wirklich nen Stroker hat, und zum zweiten halt das der Versand so gut wie möglich abläuft, nen Paketdienst trau ich bei so ner brisanten Fracht einfach nicht. 

Warum ich mich so rumgemacht hab mit dem verkäufer liegt auf der hand, diese Stroker sind einfach verdammt selten als 18er, und ich wollte halt sicher sein das es keiner ist der Reconed wurde ( dann wär er quasi wertlos und kein Stroker mehr ) und das der Zustand eben noch Gut ist. 

Heut hab ich dann endlich mal nochn Aktuelles Bild bekommen, Geld ist auch raus, das mit der Spedition is geklärt, jetz wirds wohl nur noch ne woche dauern bis ich den endlich hab. Genug zeit zum überlegen wie ich das Oberflächen Finish vom Woofer gestalte, ich denke das wird wohl der erste sein den ich richtig Lackieren werde, Das Gehäuse macht zumindest den eindruck das ich da nie wieder irgendwas rumbasteln muss, vorallem wird das der Subwoofer sein der mich an mein Lebensende begleitet wird, was besseres gibts für mich dann einfach nicht, auser nen zweiten. A dream come true


----------



## Namaker (17. Januar 2012)

Ist das das Gehäuse vom Vorbesitzer? Gibt ein Youtubevideo von ihm.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Januar 2012)

Korrekt, ist es, es gibt auch faktisch nur ein paar Videos von nem Deutschen auf Youtube das ist alles der gleiche. Ich sag ja das ding is sowas von selten, wenn du nach Bildern oder Videos suchst, triffts du in Deutschland nur auf den einen den ich jetz gekauft hab.


----------



## Namaker (17. Januar 2012)

Warum wird so einer denn eigentlich nicht mehr hergestellt? Der Markt dafür wäre doch vorhanden, wäre z.B. eine der ersten Anschaffungen nach meinem Studium


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Januar 2012)

Ist ne gute frage, der Markt ist halt leider nicht vorhanden, die dinger sind halt Teuer gewesen ( das Chassis allein hat meines wissens um die 1000dm gekostet wenn nicht sogar noch mehr ) Nachdem der Gründer von Cerwin Vega nun auch im ruhestand ist, wurde die Marke eh verkauft, seitdem haben die halt einige produkte eingestellt, unter anderem auch den Stroker. Die bauen auch keine Highend Kinosysteme mehr. 

Witzig find ich eines der plakate damals 
http://www.in70mm.com/news/2011/in_sensurround/_images/achtung.jpg

Sensurround ist ne Kinotechnik von damals die Frequenzen um die 15hz ermöglicht bei 108db schalldruck, gab nur eine Firma welche Lautsprecher bauen konnte die das ermöglichen, Cerwin Vega. Daraus entstand dann wohl auch der Stroker.


----------



## HAWX (17. Januar 2012)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> HAWX? welcome back?



Nö die Beratungen hier muss man sich nicht geben, bin hier eigentlich nur noch weil man hier seine Leute alle schon etwas besser kennt. Mich hat nur dieses Logilink System für 7 Euro und Christophs Kommentar hier her gebracht 

Guckt man mal so in die letzten Threads stellt sich bei mir die Lust schon wieder ein


----------



## Sync (17. Januar 2012)




----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Januar 2012)

> Es gibt Onboardsounds mit DolbyDigital und DTS encoding für den SPDIF-Port.
> Da kommt der Klang dann zwar *eher* aus dem Verstärker, aber wenn man einen solchen benutzt sind die genau so gut wie jede Xonar DX.



Der Klang selbst kommt wohl *nur* aus dem Verstärker


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Januar 2012)

Sry, wegen Doppelpost 

Habe auf meinem Dachboden den SH-50P1 von Technics gefunden, drunter steht "Electronic Stylus Pressure Gauge".
Mit diesem Gerät wird wohl der Tonarm gewogen, um ihn zu justieren...
Bei eBay ist einer für 190 € (Sofortkauf) drin 

Würdet ihr euch trauen, den dort zu verkaufen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Elembry (17. Januar 2012)

weiß jemand ob de smicro von denen gut ist? 
Beyerdynamic MMX 101 iE In-Ear Kopfhörer mit Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Elektronik
für skype undso


----------



## Diavel (17. Januar 2012)

Sagt mal, viele von Euch besitzen ja Soundkarten die Dolby Headphone mitbringen. Hört irgentwer von Euch so Musik? DTS-CD's oder 5.1 SACD's z.B.?

Neuerdings muss ich nämlich sagen das ich bei vielen Liedern sehr großer Fan davon geworden bin mithilfe verschiedener Foobar Plug Ins einen extrem überzeugenden Raumklang zu erzeugen. Dolby Headphone alleine hat mich bei Stereoaufnahmen nie und bei DTS Cd's eher weniger überzeugt. MIt diesem Foobar Plug In's gefällt mir das ganze aber recht gut. Aufmerksam geworden bin ich auf diese Geschichte durch einen Thread auf Head-Fi.

5.1 Headphone experience *Foobar configuration for all stereo music files*

Genauer gesagt zuerst durch dieses Video:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0owYfxvOPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nutzt das irgentwer zufällig auch? Oder findet das noch irgentwer ganz interessant?

Grüße


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Januar 2012)

ich bin momentan auf der suche nach einem Cinch Entstörfilter/Masseentkopller, da ich je nach netzbelastung ne brummspannung auf meinen amp bringe (allerdings wie ich jetzt feststllen musste nur, wenn n anderes gerät angeschlossen ist)
mir wär jetzt mal ne fachmännische meinung wichtig, ob das wirklich hilft, was es verspricht, oder ob es mehr spielerei ist.
zudem würde ich mich freuen, wenn jemand evtl einen qualitativ hochwertigen kennt/findet, der etwas mehr hermacht, als die ersten par treffer bei google.
wichtig wär für mich n gut abgeschirmtes kabel und auch sehr gerne vergoldete kontakte. natürlich sollte er auch nicht auseinanderfallen, wenn man ihn anfasst.

danke für jeden tipp

edit hab grad mal bei ebay geschut und da gibt es einen Impact Cinchleitung Entstörfilter / Trennfilter, der auhc etwas hermacht (äußerlich), allerdings würde ich noch gerne wissen, ob man irgendetwas besonderes beobachten muss und ob der klang evtl beeinflusst wird.  *
*


----------



## 4clocker (17. Januar 2012)

Netzstecker mal verdrehen und das Cinchkabel auch (Sendeseite an Empfängerseite und umgekehrt)
Entstörer sind nicht so empfehlenswert


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Januar 2012)

alles schon probiert.
ich denke, dass es an den minderwertigen verkabelung hier in der mietwohnung liegt.
eigentlich ist das noch so ziemlich die einzige möglichkeit, die mir einfällt, außer sone steckdose mit filter...allerdings ist die mir für testzwecke (glaub auch nicht, das es was bringen würde) zu teuer


----------



## NCphalon (17. Januar 2012)

Muss mal auf das Thema zurückkomen mit dem 2.1 System... mein Vater hat sich das geholt un ich "durfte" es mal probehören, das warn inklusive Netbook und Handy die schlechtesten Lautsprecher die ich jemals gehört hab 

Jetz hängen die bei meiner Oma damit die überhaupt Lautsprecher am Rechner hat aber der eine Kanal is mittlerweile Stumm


----------



## Caspar (17. Januar 2012)

Entstör-FILTER, enthält schon nen unschönen Begriff Filter. Es werden also Frequenzen herausgefiltert die auch interessant sein könnten.

Dein Problem heisst Massebrummen nehme ich mal an. Ich möchte dir empfehlen einfach nichts anderes anzuschließen und dagegen einen Stromkreis zu suchen der über eine andere Sicherung läuft. Wenn du dafür bohren musst, hau die Löcher in die Wand. Leider gibts keine vernünftigen Alternativen. Dort kannst du dann alle anderen Geräte anschließen und hast kein Brummen mehr.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Januar 2012)

danke für den tipp, aber 
1. es ist ne kleine pissige mietwohnung (eher n zimmer ) und in nem jahr bin ich eh raus
2. hab ich schon sämtliche steckdosen durchprobiert (laut hausmeister soll es hier 3 verschiedene stromkreise geben)

hab ja auch extra meinen receiver (TV) nicht mehr angeschlossen. war ja das faszinierende, dass sich das brummen verändert hat,w enn ich umgeschaltet hatte oder so.
hatte allerdings auch den vorteil, dass das brummen gegen null ging, wenn der amp fast voll aufgedreht war. jetzt hab ich ihn bei ca 2/3 stehen und momentan geht es auch so.

nur ne frage noch dazu. wenn der amp läuft und ich den rechner einschalte hab ich zuerst n relativ lautes brummen, sobald der bios screen weg ist wird es weniger und sobald das relais der soka geschalten hat ist das brummen weg....sehr misteriös.


----------



## Caspar (17. Januar 2012)

Leider kann ichs dir nicht erklären, bei elektrischen Details bin ich nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden.  Drei Stromkreise sollten reichen, das Loch kannste dann grob verspachteln wenn du gerade eh dabei bist Dübellöcher zu kaschieren.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Januar 2012)

wär zwar sicherlich ne gute möglichkeit, aber wie gesagt. ich hab sämtliche steckdosen durch probiert und immer das selbe ergebniss (nur mit unterschiedlich starken brummen). das jahr muss wol auch noch so gehen. weiter aufdrehen kann ich zwar jetztt nicht, aber das freut die nachbarn eh immer nicht


----------



## Caspar (17. Januar 2012)

So lange du es aushälst ist alles Banane! Im Notfall probiere mal Filter, die funktionieren auch nur bedingt, das müsstest du dann testen. Zum Glück kannste die ja wieder zurück bringen.


----------



## Namaker (17. Januar 2012)

Probier's mal mit Adaptern von den dicken, runden Stromsteckern zu den dünnen, flachen. Mit den ungeerdeten habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Januar 2012)

Was geerdet werden soll, MUSS auch geerdet werden. Weil wenns brennt, darfst du Feuerwehr und Schaden selbst bezahlen 
€dit: Und SchwarzerQuader hat natürlich auch Recht, macht eventuell *bzzzt* beim dranpacken. -> Hohes Risiko


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. Januar 2012)

Namaker schrieb:


> Probier's mal mit Adaptern von den dicken, runden Stromsteckern zu den dünnen, flachen. Mit den ungeerdeten habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.


 
Schutzkontaktstecker zu Eurostecker, um genau zu sein. Anzumerken sei dabei, dass damit die Schutzleiterverbindung aufgetrennt wird und damit dessen Schutzfunktion nicht mehr gegeben ist. Tritt aus irgendeinem Grund der Erstfehlerfall auf, dass Spannung an leitfähige Teile des Gerätegehäuses anliegt (kaputte Isolation z.B.), wird die Sicherung nicht auslösen und die volle Spannung am Gehäuse anliegen, was bei Berühren eben dessen Gesundheits- oder Lebensgefahr darstellen kann.

Ob das ein Grund gegen diese Maßnahme ist, entscheidet am Ende natürlich jeder für sich. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, falls jemand sich dessen nicht bewusst ist. Und empfehle, diese nicht ratsame Auftrennung zumindest erkennbar zu machen. Oder darauf zu verzichten.

Edit: Wie iceman richtig feststellt, müsstest Du bei Schäden dadurch auch selber haften.


----------



## nyso (18. Januar 2012)

Finde es gut das bei sowas immer gleich Leute auf mögliche Probleme hinweisen


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> alles schon probiert.
> ich denke, dass es an den minderwertigen verkabelung hier in der mietwohnung liegt.
> eigentlich ist das noch so ziemlich die einzige möglichkeit, die mir einfällt, außer sone steckdose mit filter...allerdings ist die mir für testzwecke (glaub auch nicht, das es was bringen würde) zu teuer


 
Lass mich raten, es ist nen Altbau, klingt nach nem TN-C bzw TN-C-S Stromnetz, dann kannst du allerdings rein garnix machen, warum das so ist, nun es gibt kein Neutralleiter ( N ) und kein Schutzleiter ( PE ) 

Beim TN-C System fällt PE komplett weg und es gibt nur Phase und PEN,  beim TN-C-S ist das ganze noch schlimmer. 

Hier wird der PEN leiter aufgesplitet, und dadraus entsteht N und PE, es ist also an den Steckdosen direkt PE mit N verbunden. 

Abgesehen davon das der scheis fehleranfällig ist, ist das ganze auch noch ne hoch brisante angelegenheit.


----------



## Namaker (18. Januar 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil wenns brennt, darfst du Feuerwehr und Schaden selbst bezahlen


Wäre bei uns ziemlich lustig, wir haben noch nicht einmal Rauchmelder


----------



## NuTSkuL (18. Januar 2012)

danke für eure hilfe
hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass dieser adapter (eurostecker) rein garnix bringt, wenn hier sone alte verkabelung ist, da es eh keine masse gibt? bor is das übel  mich wunderts, dass in der deutschen bürokratie sowas noch erlaubt ist.
und wenn ich selber erde? sprich, ich mir die Masse vom kabel klaue und übern masseband an zB die heizung dran haue?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2012)

Genau genommen darf das laut VDE auch nicht mehr so sein. Ein Elektriker darf eigentlich wenn es darum geht einen trägeren Sicherungsautomaten einzusetzen (Beispiel ) gar nichts machen wenn er sieht, dass es sich um diesen Verkabelungstyp handelt. Ein ähnliches Spiel hatten wir in der Schule (/Aula) neulich, da ich da für die PA "zuständig" bin, hab ich das halt mitbekommen.


----------



## s|n|s (18. Januar 2012)

habt ihr ein paar tipps zu kompaktanlagen?

ich such was:
- ganz kleines, was auf 18,5x35x46 TxHxB passt
- gute Antenne
- Radio
- CD
(- eventuell USB)
- Preis sollte unter 150€ liegen

Yamaha?


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> danke für eure hilfe
> hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass dieser adapter (eurostecker) rein garnix bringt, wenn hier sone alte verkabelung ist, da es eh keine masse gibt? bor is das übel  mich wunderts, dass in der deutschen bürokratie sowas noch erlaubt ist.
> und wenn ich selber erde? sprich, ich mir die Masse vom kabel klaue und übern masseband an zB die heizung dran haue?


 
Sowas ist seit den frühen 80er jahren auch garnicht mehr zulässig. Masseband an die Heizung, na wenn du glück hast springt nur die sicherung raus und du bekommst eine gewischt, mit viel pech brennt dir die verkablung ab. Hör blos auf mit solchen ideen ! 

Da N an PE hängt, kanns passieren das du aufm Gehäuse Strom hast durch irgend ne Fehlschaltung, wenn du das Gehäuse jetz noch mit ner Erdung verbindest.... dann hast im schlimmsten fall überall Strom drauf und bekommst überall eine gewischt, wobei das noch der günstigere fall ist. 
Du müstest eigentlich an jeder Steckdose die brücke von N auf PE rausmachen usw. Aber ich empfehle dir rein garnix dran zu machen. Das mit dem TN-C-S System ist auch nur ne reine vermutung. Wirklich sagen kann dir das nur nen Qualifizierter Elektriker der sich vor ort nen bild davon macht.


----------



## blauebanane (18. Januar 2012)

nabend, kurze frage:

ich hab meine zwei standlautsprecher ganz normal mit meinen Verstärker verkabelt (mit reinfriemeln). da ich die in letzter zeit auch öfter mal in ein anderes zimmer transportiere, sind mir solche "kabelenden" eingefallen, die ich mal irgendwo gesehen hatte. damit konnte man die LS-kabel einfach in die schraubklemmen oben reinstecken. gibts das überhaupt oder hab ich das komplett falsch verstanden? wenn ja wie heißen die und lohnen die sich preislich? ich kann mich nur dunkel daran erinnern sowas mal gelesen zu haben. 
mfg


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2012)

Bananenstecker ist das Stichwort nach dem du suchst.


----------



## GW-Player (18. Januar 2012)

blauebanane schrieb:


> nabend, kurze frage:
> 
> ich hab meine zwei standlautsprecher ganz normal mit meinen Verstärker verkabelt (mit reinfriemeln). da ich die in letzter zeit auch öfter mal in ein anderes zimmer transportiere, sind mir solche "kabelenden" eingefallen, die ich mal irgendwo gesehen hatte. damit konnte man die LS-kabel einfach in die schraubklemmen oben reinstecken. gibts das überhaupt oder hab ich das komplett falsch verstanden? wenn ja wie heißen die und lohnen die sich preislich? ich kann mich nur dunkel daran erinnern sowas mal gelesen zu haben.
> mfg


 Was du suchst sind Bananenstecker.
Sowas zum Beispiel.

Ob sich das lohnt, kannst nur du dir beantworten. Wenn du es halt wirklich öfters machst, isses schon angenehmer. 
[Edit]Bäh olstyle war schneller :/


----------



## blauebanane (18. Januar 2012)

super, danke


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Januar 2012)

Die Hico Bananas hab ich vor 2 Tagen erst verbaut. Jetzt hab ich pro Pol nen extra LS-Kabel (mit Kupfergeflecht geschirmt). Ja ich hab nen Knall, aber wenn einen der Meter nur 2€ kostet... 

Gestern nen guten alten Marantz Equalizer 551 ersteigert. Neues Spielzeug. Ich frag mich aber eher warum sowas nicht mehr gebaut wird. Analog ist doch viel toller und nicht so umständlich einzustellen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Sooo, gestern sind meine zwei NuBox 381er gekommen. Allerdings ist nicht der erwünschte/erwartete Unterschied zuhören. Klar zu meinem vorherigen Bose System hört man schon einen Unterschied, es klingt voluminöser und 1-2 Details mehr, aber dafür 400€? 

Ich werde mal weiter hören, aber wenns so bleibt (Einige sagen ja Boxen brauchen eine gewisse einspielzeit) gehen sie wohl evtl. zurück.


----------



## Caspar (19. Januar 2012)

Hast du sie mit Material gefüttert welches den Unterschied auch hörbar macht?


----------



## hydro (19. Januar 2012)

Kann daran liegen das nubert etwas beweihräuchert wird. Die Quantum 603 ist nicht viel schlechter und kostet nur die Hälfte.
Welche Bose waren der Vergleich?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Hab mal FLAC Datein (über meinem PC, an Reciever) abgespielt und MP3 mit 320 kbits. BluRay hab ich auch schon ausprobiert.

Welche Bose? puuh bose acoustimass 3 müsste das sein. Ein ganz kleines 2.1 System.


ICh werde das am Wochenende mal genauer inspizieren / anhören


----------



## Diavel (19. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt ist es bei neuem Audioequipment auch eher untypisch direkt den totalen Wow Effekt zu haben. Aber hör mal ein paar Tage nur mit den Nuberts. Und dann mal wieder mit dem Bosesystem. Plötzlich wird die Frage auftauchen wie Du Dir das vorher antun konntest.^^

Grüße


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe es  Zum Glück hat man 1 Monat "Test-Zeit"

Ich habe vorerst nur das "Behilfskabel", wie Nubert so schön sagt, genutzt. Sollte ich das erstmal gegen ein Kabel mit ein größeren durchmesser ersetzten, oder macht das den kohl auch nicht fett?


----------



## Sync (19. Januar 2012)

Nicht bei kurzen Distanzen.


----------



## Caspar (19. Januar 2012)

Auch so wird das Signal durch ein Kabel mit größerem Widerstand höchstens minimal leiser. An Qualität verliert es nicht. Lass dir nichts von wegen Kabelklang einreden. 

Ich wollte dir jetzt ein wundervolles Lied bei Grooveshark zeigen, was sehr gern Logitech/Bose Brüllwürfel entlarvt. (Leider gibts Grooveshark nicht mehr.  ) Denn es dröhnt bei solchen Lautsprechern phänomenal, während ordentliche Lautsprecher so richtig geil zeigen können wie dynamisch sie sind. Das Lied heisst "Burn One Down" von Ben Harper und ist eine Liveaufnahme. Leider habe ich sie nur bei youtube gefunden, es gibt offenbar auch noch eine ordentliche, wenn da jemand was weiss hätte ich gern ne Info!  Ben Harper "Burn One Down" - YouTube

Ganz allgemein möchte ich dir Lieder mit Gitarre und Instrumente mit Frequenzen von 100-300Hz nahe legen. In dem Bereich haben die Meisten 2.1 Systeme ihre "Problemchen".  http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm


----------



## Finch?? (19. Januar 2012)

edit: siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-81.html#post3867637


----------



## Caspar (19. Januar 2012)

Was du hast, sieht doch gut aus. 

Ps.: Füge das mal bitte in den Bilderfred ein, dort kommen die Bilder besser zu Geltung und man findet sie schneller wieder. So ein schönes Beispiel darf nicht verloren gehen.


----------



## Finch?? (19. Januar 2012)

So, nach einem editier-Marathon stimmt nun alles...


----------



## Caspar (19. Januar 2012)

Super.  Unklar wie man sowas verschicken kann.


----------



## zøtac (19. Januar 2012)

Reicht ja nicht das das Teil technisch und Mechanisch absoluter Müll ist, es ist auch noch ekelhaft und unhygenisch oO


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2012)

Es findet zusammen was zusammen gehört


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2012)

Tipps fr PC-Lautsprecher: Von Boxen fr Gamer bis Stereo-Musik - teltarif.de News


----------



## Finch?? (19. Januar 2012)

Du Experte!


----------



## Sync (19. Januar 2012)

Alleine wie die Verpackung aussieht.. 
Und wie klingen die.. die äh.. "Lautsprecher"? Kann man das so nennen?


----------



## Finch?? (19. Januar 2012)

Hab sie nach 10 sec wieder ausgeschaltet. Es tut echt weh zuzuhören. 

Habe nun erstmal eine deftige Email an den Saftladen geschrieben. Mal sehen, was zurück kommt.


----------



## spionkaese (19. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> edit: siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-81.html#post3867637


Was ist das im Hintergrund?
Im Vergleich zum Logilink Teil sieht es böse aus


----------



## Sync (19. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Hab sie nach 10 sec wieder ausgeschaltet. Es tut echt weh zuzuhören.
> 
> Habe nun erstmal eine deftige Email an den Saftladen geschrieben. Mal sehen, was zurück kommt.


 
Naja was will man für den preis erwarten?


----------



## Finch?? (19. Januar 2012)

Keinen Rost und keinen Schimmel


----------



## Sync (19. Januar 2012)

die schreiben bestimmt, dass du froh sein kannst,dass du noch was gratis dazu bekommen hast


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Was ist das im Hintergrund?
> Im Vergleich zum Logilink Teil sieht es böse aus


 
Das Chassis ist ein Eminence Lab12 . Kleiner PA-Woofer der gerne auf kleineren Veranstaltungen eingesetzt wird .


----------



## spionkaese (19. Januar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das Chassis ist ein Eminence Lab12 . Kleiner PA-Woofer der gerne auf kleineren Veranstaltungen eingesetzt wird .


Ah, alles klar


----------



## Finch?? (19. Januar 2012)

Der Lab 12 ist doch kein PA Woofer^^

Die Kappa Serie ist z.B. PA, aber die Lab's sind Langhüber für dein Heimgebrauch mit niedriger Resonanzfrequenz (Der LAB 12 hat 22hz als fs).


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne genug Veranstaltungtechniker (keine Dorf-DJs) die auf kleinen Jobs (oder wo es um Unauffälligkeit geht) einen Sub mit dem Lab12 einsetzen . Und solange es da nicht auf Brutalstpegel und Dauerfeuer geht klappt das auch . Nen Highpass bei 40Hz ist da eh Standard - die Fs ist da Nebensache. Und ganz ehrlich: Lieber nen Lab12 als nen Kappe non-Lite ... Der hat immer noch die besseren Eigenschaften dafür.


----------



## Finch?? (19. Januar 2012)

Das mag ja sein, aber es ist eher ein Hifi Chassis, das man auch für PA nutzen kann, als andersrum. Die Labs sind perfekt fürs Heimkino und machen auch bei schnellen Basedrum-Attacken eine super Figur.
In meinen 100L BR-Gehäusen dürften sie im Freifeld ihren -3db Punkt bei unter 25hz haben, ohne Entzerrung! Danach fallen sie auch nur langsam ab, sodass mit leichter Verstärkung untenrum 20hz kein Problem darstellen dürften^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (19. Januar 2012)

Zur Steigerung der Klangqualität gegenüber dem gezeigten Logilink-Set empfehle ich den Einsatz zweier alter Game Boys, was sowohl akustisch als auch optisch und haptisch eine Verbesserung darstellen dürfte. Und das selbst ohne Audiosignal.  GAME BOY MUSIC (but not the kind you're thinking of) - YouTube


----------



## Bier (19. Januar 2012)

Guten Abendzusammen!

Ich weiß, ''wer einen Equalizer benutzt, hat die falschen Lautsprecher gekauft'', aber ich merke schon, dass ein EQ bei unterschiedlichen Lautstärken sehr wohl von Vorteil sein kann.
Ist das bei den Dingern so wie bei Verstärkern, also dass man auch ruhig einen 10 oder 20 Jahre alten gebrauchen kaufen kann?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Tipps bzgl. Herstellern und Modellen.
Hab jetzt auch keine Ahnung was man für einen guten EQ ausgeben sollte. Also ich will mir auf jeden Fall keinen Schrott kaufen. Sonst würde ich irgendeinen Software EQ benutzen
Achja sollte schon analog sein. Macht optisch mehr her finde ich.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Januar 2012)

Es ist jetzt doch nicht der DT880 Edition, sondern der DT990 Pro geworden. Mir hat der
wärmere Klang einfach besser gefallen.  Und der DT990 Pro kostet
"etwas" weniger.

Dazu gesellt sich bald:
Fiio E10 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Januar 2012)

Ich war schon mit meinem kleinen Marantz zufrieden. Kann dir den Marantz 551 nur empfehlen. Meiner kommt wohl morgen wenn alles klappt.
Ich finde es hat schon etwas, wenn man bei jedem Musikstück einzeln was einstellen kann. Bass runter und die Nachbarn sind in der Nacht auch zufrieden


----------



## Bier (19. Januar 2012)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Nur gehen die Preise bei ebay ganz schön auseinander. Wie viel ist so einer denn überhaupt wert?

Marantz EQ551 | eBay


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Januar 2012)

Hab für meinen 77+Versand bezahlt

Wo ich deinen Nick sehe...bin mal im Pub


----------



## Bier (19. Januar 2012)

Okay   gut danke, dann weiß ich ja in welchem Preisbereich ich mich ungefähr orientieren muss.


----------



## Bier (19. Januar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Okay   gut danke, dann weiß ich ja in welchem Preisbereich ich mich ungefähr orientieren muss.


 
*Edit: *Mir fällt grad ein. Ich hab alles digital an meinen AVR amgeschlossen. Wir zum Teufel soll ich dann einen analogen EQ benutzen 


Sorry für Doppelpost! hab anstatt bearbeiten wohl auf Zitieren gedrückt :/


----------



## sipsap (19. Januar 2012)

über preouts der vorstufe -> eq -> endstufe. manche avr sind auftrennbar


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Januar 2012)

Aber meist auch nur die teueren. Ich hab zum Glück ne getrennte Endstufe


----------



## sipsap (20. Januar 2012)

hab mir seinen mal angesehn. theoretisch könnte er vom front preout in den eq und dann wieder in den mulitchannel in.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Januar 2012)

Was nen böses Feedback zu folge hätte und den Amp killen würde. 

Denn du gehst vom Preout raus, und schickst das Signal in den Vorverstärker wieder rein..... das hat einfach nur zur folge das du den Amp killst dabei weil du nen Feedback erzeugst was sich aufschaukelt.

Auserdem ist das Technisch garnicht umzusetzen, er müsste ja als eingangsignal die Multi Channel in nehmen, aber wo kommt dann das Quellmaterial her  Schalter er auf CD passiert goarnix.


----------



## sipsap (20. Januar 2012)

Ach schau mal einer an, da hab ich das mit den multichannel immer falsch verstanden. Dachte die sind für nen externen Decoder oä und gehen direkt in die Endstufe. hat er dann überhaupt die möglichkeit nen eq anzuschließen ?           JA Verdammt bin ich dämlich !!!! xD macht ja alles überhaupt keinen Sinn


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Januar 2012)

Nene die müssen ja über die Vorstufe sonst könntest ja nicht die Lautstärke Regeln, die Multi Channel sind zwar in der tat für externe Decoder, wie z.b 5.1 Ausgang ner Soundkarte, oder 5.1 von nem DVD bzw 7.1 von nem BlueRay Player. Aber es handelt sich hierbei nur um Line eingänge welchen den DSP umgehen, aber nicht den Vorverstärker. Edit : Naja der DSP wird nicht immer umgangen mir is grad eingefallen das bei meinem H/K die 7.1 Multichannel eingänge trotzdem über den DSP gehen wegen LipSync 

Die einzige möglichkeit den EQ anzuschliesen wär direkt hinter die Signalquelle, bsp CD Player --> EQ  ---> AVR, allerdings dürfte das Line Signal schon fast zu schwach sein ( manche EQ´s kann man einstellen ob sie ein Line Signal oder ein Vorverstärker Signal verarbeiten sollen ) 

Da aber alles Digital angeschlossen wird, ist es hier nahezu unmöglich, auser man hat eben wirklich nen AVR welcher zumindest bei den Frontkanälen auftrennbar ist, findet man aber in der tat erst bei 1000€+ geräten, und dann auch nur bei bestimmten marken, gesehen hab ich das bisher auch nur bei älteren H/K


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Januar 2012)

Ne das Line Signal ist nicht zu schwach. Die haben nicht umsonst nen "Line"-In 
Ich überleg allerdings noch wie ich nen Plattenspieler an den EQ dran bekomm.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Januar 2012)

Das ist aber auch nicht die Regel ! Ich hab z.b nen EQ der schlägt bei nem Line In so gut wie garnicht aus, weil er für die PreAmp anschlüsse gedacht ist. Dann hab ich wiederum nen Echolet von Pioneer das kann man umstellen zwischen Line und Preamp. Ist also nicht wirklich die goldene regel.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Frage: Schändlicherweise nutze ich momentan noch DVB-T auf mein TV. Wollte demnächst, wenn man draussen nicht im Wetter umkommt, damit anfangen schonmal entsprechende Leitung etc. zuverlegen.
Naja wie dem auch sei, ich hab mir vorkurzem zwei NuBox381er gekauft und will bei den natürlich das maximum an Qualität rausholen. Alles sehenswerte guck ich eh meistens über Blu Rays / DVSs, aber ab und zu guck ich halt noch TV.
Nun zum eigentlichen:  Hat man eine bessere Soundqualität wenn man DVB-S2 nutzt (gegenüber dvbt)?


----------



## sipsap (20. Januar 2012)

öh seit wann ist DVB-t schändlich oO? ob nun s2, t oder c ist doch alles Digital nur der weg ist ein anderer? gibt ja für Satellit kein extra Signal welches um Längen besser ist ...


----------



## Diavel (20. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Schändlicherweise nutze ich momentan noch DVB-T auf mein TV. Wollte demnächst, wenn man draussen nicht im Wetter umkommt, damit anfangen schonmal entsprechende Leitung etc. zuverlegen.
> Naja wie dem auch sei, ich hab mir vorkurzem zwei NuBox381er gekauft und will bei den natürlich das maximum an Qualität rausholen. Alles sehenswerte guck ich eh meistens über Blu Rays / DVSs, aber ab und zu guck ich halt noch TV.
> Nun zum eigentlichen:  Hat man eine bessere Soundqualität wenn man DVB-S2 nutzt (gegenüber dvbt)?


 

Ganz ehrlich, nach meiner Erfahrung ist das alles eine Frage davon wie gut der Emfang konkret ist und wie gut der Reciever.

Mein DVB-S Bild und Ton zu Hause ist z.B. um längen besser als das DVB-C Bild und Ton von Unity Media in meiner Studentenbude. Da bekommt man echt Augenkrebs von. DVB-S(2) kann auf jeden Fall schonmal DD und PCM Stereo. Ich glaube nicht das DVB-T auch DD kann. Weiß ich aber ehrlich gesagt garnicht.

Grüße


----------



## Bier (20. Januar 2012)

Also kann ich das mit dem EQ mehr oder weniger vergessen?
Oder was ist mit dem Line in Signal. Hab ich jetzt nicht ganz so verstanden.


----------



## sipsap (20. Januar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Also kann ich das mit dem EQ mehr oder weniger vergessen?
> Oder was ist mit dem Line in Signal. Hab ich jetzt nicht ganz so verstanden.


 
bei digitalanschluss ja.

@ dvb-diskussion. hab mal n bissl gelesen. DD sollen alle drei wohl können. lediglich dvb-t soll schlechtere bildqualität bieten, obwohl ich die qualität bei mir nun echt nicht als schlecht bezeichnen würde  aber berlin soll da ja ein sonderfall sein.


----------



## Bier (20. Januar 2012)

Sollte es nicht so funktionieren? Ist ja kein Pre-Out, sondern Audio-Out.


----------



## sipsap (20. Januar 2012)

ne das ist ja dann der gleiche fall, wie dfence schon erwähnte: du gehst von der vorstufe wieder in die vorstufe. wäre ja ne art schleife. so hab ich das jetzt jedenfalls verstanden.


----------



## Bier (20. Januar 2012)

Mhh. Aber wenn ich vom Audio-Out in einen anderen Vollverstärker gehe, ist das ja auch ok und da geht es dann ja auch erst in die Vorstufe oder?
Aber ich warte einfach nochmal auf dfence


----------



## sipsap (20. Januar 2012)

SCHLEIFE. du gehst ja nicht in die selbe vorstufe. wenn du das machst gehst du vom audioout in den eingang der schickt das ja wieder in den audio out usw. und zwischen drin der eq der signal jedes mal neu verbiegt. die bda deines avr sagt mir, das der audioout hauptsächlich für aufnahmegeräte gedacht ist. wenn das mit der signalstärke stimmt, könnte man vllt auch in die vorstufe eines anderen verstärkers gehen.

edith: außerdem wenn du als signal quelle gigital wählsz, wie willst du dann den anderen eingang auswählen?


----------



## Blue_Gun (20. Januar 2012)

> edith: außerdem wenn du als signal quelle gigital wählsz, wie willst du dann den anderen eingang auswählen?



Wenns nicht anders geht: Warum keine Soundkarte mit Chinch Ausgang?


----------



## Bier (20. Januar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> außerdem wenn du als signal quelle gigital wählsz, wie willst du dann den anderen eingang auswählen?


 Stimmt hab ich gar nicht so bedacht. Dann hat sich das auch erledigt 



Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Wenns nicht anders geht: Warum keine Soundkarte mit Chinch Ausgang?


Da müsste ich mir ja schon mindestens ne Asus Xonar Essnce kaufen und das ist es mir auch wegen dem EQ nicht wert. 
Gibts denn vllt welche die sich digital verbinden lass und trotzdem diese ganz normalen Schieberegler haben?


----------



## sipsap (20. Januar 2012)

denke nicht. eq sollen ja eig zwischen vor- und endstufe eingeschliffen werden, also in der kette hinter dem DAC.


----------



## Diavel (20. Januar 2012)

Wieso nimmst du eigentlich nicht einfach den grafischen Foobar EQ? Oder nen per VST eingebundenen grafischen EQ von Winamp oder so. 

Das wäre doch am einfachsten und effektivsten. Solange Du da genug spiel für den Headroom lässt hast Du Quasi unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten. Nen analogen EQ der die gleiche Leistung dieser Software EQ's bringt würde schon einiges kosten.

Grüße


----------



## Bier (20. Januar 2012)

Naja hab ja nicht immer nur den PC angeschlossen. 
Naja dann lass ich das einfach. Grob kann ich ja auch am AVR was verstellen


----------



## Blue_Gun (20. Januar 2012)

Digital zu Analog Konverter? Müsste es doch eigentlich auch geben, oder?


----------



## Bier (20. Januar 2012)

Klar, aber wie gesagt, dass sollte schon gleichwertig mit dem DAC des Yamahas sein (= schweineteuer) und außerdem müsste man diesen ja zwisch Vor- und Endstufe stecken, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## sipsap (20. Januar 2012)

klar gibts die, aber er hat ja im yamaha schon nen recht ordentlichen und nur für die eq spielerei extra eine kaufen ist ja irgendwie quark


----------



## Finch?? (20. Januar 2012)

Der Shop hat bezüglich der völlig zerstörten 2.1 Anlage zurück geschrieben.

Ich bekomme eine neue und darf die alte behalten 



> Hallo  Herr xxx,
> 
> Wir schicken Ihnen umgehend neue Ware  nach, die defekte brauchen Sie zu uns NICHT zurückzusenden.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


----------



## sinthor4s (20. Januar 2012)

Na da hst du ja Glück gehabt. Ich mag mir den finanziellen Schaden gar nicht ausmalen, der dich getroffen hätte, hätten sie nicht "umgetauscht".


----------



## b0s (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hab eher den Eindruck der Aufwand für den Rückversand lohnt sich nicht und die versuchen jetzt ihren Restbestand an Finch loszuwerden


----------



## iceman650 (20. Januar 2012)

Naja, irgendwann ist die Mülltonne auch voll, selbst wenn man die vorm wegwerfen klein macht


----------



## Finch?? (20. Januar 2012)

Irgendwann hab ich die Bude voll mit den Dingern


----------



## spionkaese (20. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Irgendwann hab ich die Bude voll mit den Dingern


Ob sich der Schimmel wohl weiter verbreitet?


----------



## turbosnake (20. Januar 2012)

Die wollen sich nur die kosten für die Müllentsorgung sparen.


----------



## Finch?? (20. Januar 2012)

Kann man bei uns jeden Mittwoch und Samstag kostenlos abgeben


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Januar 2012)

@Finch nicht mehr, das haben die seit 1 Januar geändert, das kost nun auch Geld beim Wertstoffhof, zumindest in LU und umgebung. 
Aber ey, wenn du noch mehr bekommst, Quantität statt Qualität


----------



## Finch?? (20. Januar 2012)

Doch doch, in meinem Dörfchen geht das noch^^


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (20. Januar 2012)

Was hast du eigentlich damit vor ?


----------



## Finch?? (20. Januar 2012)

Hat mich für die 7€ inkl. Versand einfach interessiert, mehr nicht.

... und dienst gerade zur allgemeinen Belustigung.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (20. Januar 2012)

Ah OK, machst du auch ein Ausführliches Review ?


----------



## turbosnake (21. Januar 2012)

Ich würde die  Sache mal einfach in die Bucht stellen und mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Finch?? (21. Januar 2012)

Das Review muss ich aber in Etappen machen, denn länger als 2min am Stück halt ich den Klang nicht aus...


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> @Finch nicht mehr, das haben die seit 1 Januar geändert, das kost nun auch Geld beim Wertstoffhof, zumindest in LU und umgebung.
> Aber ey, wenn du noch mehr bekommst, Quantität statt Qualität


 Also bei unseren Wertstoffhöfen inner Umgebung kann man Haushaltsübliche Mengen kostenlos abgeben . Dann wirds halt aufgeteilt wenn sich mal mehr anfindet - kann man mehr stöbern :X. So mancher Amp der da im Container steht braucht ja nur nen neues Stromkabel und rennt wieder ...


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (21. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Das Review muss ich aber in Etappen machen, denn länger als 2min am Stück halt ich den Klang nicht aus...



Na dann, leg mal los


----------



## Finch?? (21. Januar 2012)

Hier das "Super Woofer" Chassis (rechts) im Vergleich zu einem günstigen 4" Breitbänder von Visaton:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spionkaese (21. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:
			
		

> Hier das "Super Woofer" Chassis (rechts) im Vergleich zu einem günstigen 4" Breitbänder von Visaton:
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=512265"/>
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=512266"/>


Was kommt aus dem Teil denn jetzt eigentlich raus?
Du meintest ja das dein Handy tiefer spielt, Bass kann es also nicht sein


----------



## sipsap (21. Januar 2012)

tja für sowas hat berlin ne ornage box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finch?? (21. Januar 2012)

Jetzt gar nichts mehr, mal sehen wann das neue kommt 

Von Bass kann man da nicht sprechen, das Teil hört vermutlich schon weit über 100hz auf das bisschen Pegel zu machen, das es hat.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich gerade ob meine LS vom Handy 5800XM besser klingeln als das Ding?


----------



## NCphalon (21. Januar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich 

Bin neulich aber mal in em Lupo mitgefahren dessen Lautsprecher total im Arsch waren, der linke Türlautsprecher (will ihn mal net Subwoofer nennen ) war schon defekt und Mitten waren garkeine mehr da, die Stimme wurde fast komplett ausgeblendet^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Januar 2012)

Kann man einen aktiven Subwoofer auch noch woanders als an ein Pre-Out hängen ?
Er hat nur einen Stereo-Cinch-Eingang.


----------



## Diavel (21. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Sub ne Frequenzweiche eingebaut hat kannst Du in Imho an jeden Ausgang hängen.

Grüße


----------



## Finch?? (21. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand, wo ich ein Cinch (male) auf *2x* 3,5mm stereo Klinke (female) Kabel herbekomm?

Ich finde einfach nichts...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Januar 2012)

@ Diavel : Hat nicht jeder aktive Subwoofer eine Frequenzweiche drin ?
Wenn nicht, wie krieg' ich das raus ?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (21. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo ich ein Cinch (male) auf *2x* 3,5mm stereo Klinke (female) Kabel herbekomm?
> 
> Ich finde einfach nichts...


 
Wow, sehe ich das richtig? Du willst von einem einzelnen Monosignal auf zwei Stereobuchsen gehen? Darf man nach dem Zweck fragen? Mir kommt jedenfalls keine "normale" Situation in den Sinn, die ein solches Kabel verlangt. Ich wüsste nicht, dass es solche Kabel vorkonfektioniert gibt. Da wirst Du eventuell selber basteln oder basteln lassen müssen.


----------



## Finch?? (21. Januar 2012)

Nein, Stereo Cinch meine ich.


----------



## Diavel (21. Januar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Diavel : Hat nicht jeder aktive Subwoofer eine Frequenzweiche drin ?
> Wenn nicht, wie krieg' ich das raus ?


 Das müsstest Du einmal an der Beschriftung des Eingangs und an evtl. vorhandenen Lautsprecherklemmen erkennen. Sind welche da ist auch ne Frequenzweiche drin.

Meine Eltern haben nen altes 5.1 System von Sony andem der Subwoofer keine Frequenzweiche hat. Der AVR hat nen Lowout extra dafür.

Grüße


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (21. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Nein, Stereo Cinch meine ich.


 
Also 2x Cinch (Links+rechts) auf 2x Stereo-Miniklinke? Am einfachsten geht das vermutlich mit einem normalen Kabel 2x Cinch auf 1x Stereo-Miniklinke wie z.B. Pro Snake TPY 2015 KRR und einem Adapterkabel, das ich gerade nicht finden kann.


----------



## Diavel (21. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo ich ein Cinch (male) auf *2x* 3,5mm stereo Klinke (female) Kabel herbekomm?
> 
> Ich finde einfach nichts...


 Zwar ziemliches gegurke, was besseres hab ich aber nicht gefunden:
The Sssnake YRK-2015 Y-Audiokabel
PRO SNAKE TPA 1003 BB
Audio Klinke Y Kabel 3,5mm Klinken-Stecker Stereo an 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wenn du da aber z.B. einmal Anlage und einmal Kopfhörer anschließt wird es fast unter Garantie rauschen. Da kommen ganz unterschiedliche Widerstände und Spannungen zusammen die auf jeden Fall zu Störgeräuschen führen werden.

Nen Umschalter halte ich da für Sinnvoller. Nen ordentlicher kostet aber auch richtig Asche.

Obwohl, scheint sogar recht günstig zu haben zu sein:
http://www.dienadel.de/HQ-3-CINCH+Geraeteverteiler.htm


----------



## Finch?? (21. Januar 2012)

Beides ist nichts für mich.

Hintergrund: Meine jetzige Soundkarte hat einen 3,5mm Klinkenausgang. Daran hängt ein Y-Kabel, an dem je eine aktive Frequenzweiche für meine Subs und eine Röhrenvorstufe angeschlossen sind.

Meine neue Soundkarte (Audiotrack Prodigy HD2) hat einen Cinchausgang. Nun müsste ich ein XLR->Cinch, ein normales Cinch Kabel (beide je >7m) und zwei Y-Cinch Kabel kaufen, oder einfach nur einen solchen Adapter, wenn es ihn denn gäbe.

edit: Ich könnte zwar noch ein Cinch->Klinke Kabel kaufen, aber dann wären das drei Kabel zwischen Soundkarte und Verstärker...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Januar 2012)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Sync (22. Januar 2012)

Nach langer Suche habe ich endlich coole Kopfhörerständer gefunden 
Kennt die jemand zufällig? Sehen ja top aus!
Woo Audio Universal Adjustable Height Aluminum Headphone Stands
Woo Audio Compact Aluminum Headphone Stand


----------



## Bier (22. Januar 2012)

*@Finch??: *Wäre es nicht die einfachste Lösung, sich die entsprechenden Stecker zu kaufen und das Kabel selber zusammenzulöten?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (22. Januar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Nach langer Suche habe ich endlich coole Kopfhörerständer gefunden
> Kennt die jemand zufällig? Sehen ja top aus!
> Woo Audio Universal Adjustable Height Aluminum Headphone Stands
> Woo Audio Compact Aluminum Headphone Stand



Die sehen aufjedenfall geil aus


----------



## Caspar (22. Januar 2012)

Jo, sehen super aus... aber da muss doch ne individuelle DIY Lösung her! (Tobe dich aus! ^^ )


----------



## Sync (22. Januar 2012)

ich glaub den werd ich mir holen..trotz des preises.. Woo Audio Universal Adjustable Height Aluminum Headphone Stands
Nur nicht jetzt da ich noch im umzugsstress bin und erst möbel an der reihe sind.. 

@Caspar ja schon aber da fehlt mir die Kreativität^^


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (22. Januar 2012)

Wow gar nicht gesehen, 117 USD


----------



## Sync (22. Januar 2012)

Ja sch**ß versand


----------



## Caspar (22. Januar 2012)

Iwoooo, du hast doch schon paar geile Anregungen!  

Was hälst du von einem schönen Rechteck-Profil + Makasserfuß und Auflage? Das oben könntest du schön zurechtfeilen. Dann noch transparentes Hartwachsöl von Osmo. Geil... 
Makassar-Ebenholz - Edelholzverkauf - Feinste Edelhlzer fr Messer,
Aluminiumprofile - Aluprofile online bestellen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Januar 2012)

Leute, hat i-jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich disen aktiven Subwoofer auf dem Bild an einen Vollverstärker mit *keinem* Pre-Out hängen muss ?


----------



## Sync (22. Januar 2012)

Ja ist schon ne gute Idee, werd die Tage mal gucken, vll bastel ich mir doch nen Ständer.
Sonst nehm ich halt wieder den Ikea Klopapierhalter


----------



## Caspar (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ne schöne Edel-Porzellan-Vase als Klobürstenbecher. Also ehrlich, ich wusste du bist auch kreativ! ^^ Magst du deinen Halter verlinken? ^^

Und wegen dem Ständer, es ist auch schön sichs mal selbst zu machen. Gerade das schöne Dekozeugs...

Gucke mal, die hier, von ASA:
http://www.tafel-ambiente.de/produk...elain_cube_porcelain_vase_12_cm_IDTR3619.html

Und noch mal in groß...
http://www.asa-selection.com/shop2/images/product_images/info_images/5461_0.jpg

Mal ehrlich, das dafür vorgesehene Porzellanbesteck kostet 30€ und fühlt sich nach zerbrechen an. Da ist so eine Vase viel besser!


----------



## Sync (22. Januar 2012)

BYGEL Toilettenpapierhalter - IKEA


----------



## Caspar (22. Januar 2012)

Cooool... tut auch wie vorgesehen seinen Zweck!  Warum 100€ ausgeben. ^^


----------



## Sync (22. Januar 2012)

Weil es geiler aussieht  
Naja mal sehen. Vll bastel ich mir was schönes. Oder finde was anderes was man auch verwenden kann


----------



## NCphalon (22. Januar 2012)

Joa, en Ständer gibts auch billiger, notfalls halt Handarbeit


----------



## Caspar (23. Januar 2012)

Dann ist das Ergebnis gleich viel wertvoller! ...und sehr persönlich. 

Ps.: Schön, dass wir uns so super verstehen.


----------



## sipsap (23. Januar 2012)

sama johnny kannste och n foto von dem terminal machen auf dem och die beschriftung zulesen is?


----------



## Namaker (23. Januar 2012)

Links ist der High-Level Eingang mit wählbarer Eingangsspannung daneben. Rechts sind dann die Ausgänge für die Satelliten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Januar 2012)

@ sipsap : Leider kann ich das nicht, der Sub kommt erst noch zu mir ! 

Aber Namaker hat Recht !


----------



## Diavel (23. Januar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Weil es geiler aussieht
> Naja mal sehen. Vll bastel ich mir was schönes. Oder finde was anderes was man auch verwenden kann


 
Wenns schon teuer sein darf, finde ich ja den Sieveking Ständer sehr schick:Sieveking Sound


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. Januar 2012)

So bin jetzt doch relativ zufrieden mit meinen 2 NuBox 381er. 
In Filmen ist das echt extrem, man merkt überhaupt nicht das es keinen Subwoofer gibt, ganz im gegenteil, der Bass ist ziemlich extrem  Aber auch sonst sind die relativ gut. Am anfang haben die höhen fast schon wehgetan bzw. sie waren sehr unangenehm. Aber nach einer gewissen "Einspielzeit" hat sich das überraschenderweise erledigt.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Moin,

Habe heut eine falsche Lieferung bekommen, anstatt den Marantz SR5005 habe ich den SR5006 bekommen, was meint Ihr soll ich den behalten oder doch zurückschicken ?


----------



## Sync (23. Januar 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Wenns schon teuer sein darf, finde ich ja den Sieveking Ständer sehr schick:Sieveking Sound


Ja sind auch gut aber nicht mein Geschmack


----------



## Diavel (23. Januar 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Habe heut eine falsche Lieferung bekommen, anstatt den Marantz SR5005 habe ich den SR5006 bekommen, was meint Ihr soll ich den behalten oder doch zurückschicken ?


 Du solltest auf jeden Fall den Verkäufer benachrichtigen. Ansonsten machst Du dich möglicherweise der Unterschlagung strafbar.
Wenn der Verkäufer sagt kannst Du behalten, behalt ihn einfach.

Grüße


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Du solltest auf jeden Fall den Verkäufer benachrichtigen. Ansonsten machst Du dich möglicherweise der Unterschlagung strafbar.
> Wenn der Verkäufer sagt kannst Du behalten, behalt ihn einfach.
> 
> Grüße


 
Ohh OK danke für die Aufklärung, werde den Shop gleich benachrichtigen


----------



## nyso (23. Januar 2012)

Ja, Benachrichtigen solltest du sie. Mit etwas Glück darfst du ihn dann behalten, und das ohne schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Da das währe ja der Hammer


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Januar 2012)

Ja, der Oberhammer, 444 Euronen kostet der SR5005 und 699 der SR5006. 

Mfg


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Januar 2012)

Kommt auf die Features an, die man nutzen will. Soweit ich weiß, hat der 5006 kein VirtualSpeaker mehr.
Ich will deshalb auch noch unbedingt einen 6005, statt einem 6006


----------



## nyso (23. Januar 2012)

Könnt ja tauschen


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Also ich würde den Netzwerk Anschluss schon nutzen wollen aber brauchen tue ich das nicht unbedingt, aber ich habe den Shop schon angeschrieben wegen Retour aber gemeldet haben die sich noch nicht.

Und behalten ich weis nicht Optisch gefällt mir das "Bull-Auge" nicht, darauf kann ich keine Info´s ablesen, z.b. ob der Film jetzt in DTS oder DTS HD läuft, das Stört mich ein bischen.

Aber wenn ich den behalten würde, klar nehmen tue ich ihn gerne, kann den ja dann als Nagel Neu verkaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2012)

Damit hättest du Gewinn durch den reinen Weiterverkauf gemacht was dich zu einem gewerblichen(und damit steuerpflichtigen) Händler macht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Januar 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Könnt ja tauschen


 
Will aber ne Reihe höher haben


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Kann man den auf dem "Bull-Auge" irgendwelche Info´s anzeige ? Wie z.b. ob man jetzt DTS oder Dolby hört ?


----------



## Diavel (23. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hättest du Gewinn durch den reinen Weiterverkauf gemacht was dich zu einem gewerblichen(und damit steuerpflichtigen) Händler macht.



Man betreibt doch etwas nicht gewerblich nur weil man einmal etwas neues mit Gewinn verkauft.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn du sowas machst bist du aus Sicht des Finanzamtes gewerblich tätig. Ist einfach so.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Kann man den auf dem "Bull-Auge" irgendwelche Info´s anzeige ? Wie z.b. ob man jetzt DTS oder Dolby hört ?


----------



## evosociety (23. Januar 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Habe heut eine falsche Lieferung bekommen, anstatt den Marantz SR5005 habe ich den SR5006 bekommen, was meint Ihr soll ich den behalten oder doch zurückschicken ?


 
Dein Glück hätte ich gerne :/

Ich wäre aber zu abgeklärt um den Shop zu informieren, und würde den verkaufen oder benutzen. Eher verkaufen, weil der mir persönlich noch zu wenig Power hat.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Boah sind die Nett 


vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. 

Wir haben Ihnen einen günstigen und qualitativ besseren Nachfolger
Geliefert, denn wir haben den SR5005 nicht mehr im Sortiment. 
Teilen Sie uns bitte mit, ob Sie das Gerät trotzdem zurückschicken
möchten. 

Will ihn jemand


----------



## Caspar (23. Januar 2012)

Cool, das ist echt super.  Warum behälst du ihn nicht? Und Gratulation zu der Errungenschaft, super Laden.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Caspar schrieb:


> Cool, das ist echt super.  Warum behälst du ihn nicht? Und Gratulation zu der Errungenschaft, super Laden.


 
Hmm jein, wenn ich wüsste ob das Display auch info´s anzeigt, ob ich gerade Dolby oder DTS HD höre 

Ich will ihn jetzt nicht anschließen und Testen ob er das kann weil dann ist er "Gebraucht"


----------



## Finch?? (23. Januar 2012)

Link zum Shop?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Link zum Shop?


 
Ha das hättest du gerne


----------



## nyso (23. Januar 2012)

Na ernsthaft, gib mal nen Link. Kann ich gleich mal als Shop mit guten Service abspeichern. Sowas soll doch belohnt werden


----------



## Sync (23. Januar 2012)

Seh ich genau so.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Ach jetzt wollt Ihr den Shop ausnutzen ?


----------



## Sync (23. Januar 2012)

ist doch nur gut für ihn.. warum hälst du dich da so zurück


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2012)

Nicht ausnutzen!
Wenn der Shop sich durch Kundenfreundlichkeit und guten Service auszeichnet, warum sollte man das nicht belohnen, indem man da bestellt?
Bzw. warum sollte man ihn nicht kennen, da positive Erfahrungen anderer Kunden im Zweifelsfall einem auch eine gewisse Sicherheit bieten.
Als Beispiel: Bei Thomann ist bei meiner neuen Paula (Gitarre) eine Saite während des Stimmens gerissen und ein neuer Satz war nach einem kurzen Anruf kostenlos am nächsten Tag da.
Nun bestellt meine Familie dort fast immer ihr Musikzubehör, denn sie wissen, wenn was ist, dann bekommt man einen erstklassigen Service.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Stimmt da hast du Recht

Aber auf meine frage zurück zu kommen:
Kann man den auf dem "Bull-Auge" irgendwelche Info´s anzeige ? Wie z.b. ob man jetzt DTS oder Dolby hört ?


----------



## sipsap (23. Januar 2012)

was sagt denn google dazu?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Nichts bin schon seit gute 2 Stunden auf der Suche


----------



## sipsap (23. Januar 2012)

"Mit seinem kleinen Bull*augen-Display soll der 800-Euro-Marantz den HiFi-Freund alter Schule ansprechen, der nicht ständig zig Kürzel sehen mag. Das Bildschirm-Menü erscheint ebenfalls schlicht – auch wenn es im Vergleich zum Bilderbuch des DM-Konzernverwandten AVR 2312 kaum weniger anzeigen kann (DM = Denon/Marantz)."

zumindest scheint das osd es anzuzeigen. aber der erste satz scheint auf drauf hinzudeuten, dass es eher nicht der fall sein wird. was sagt die bda?


----------



## Sync (23. Januar 2012)

Bedienung Marantz SR-5006 & SR-6006 Heimkino AV-Receiver - YouTube

Vll ist da was drin^^ kein bock das zu gucken


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Bedienung Marantz SR-5006 & SR-6006 Heimkino AV-Receiver - YouTube
> 
> Vll ist da was drin^^ kein bock das zu gucken



Ne da wird nichts darauf hin gewiesen, habe ich schon gesehen.

Ich gucke mal jetzt die Anleitung


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Januar 2012)

Wird nicht mit angezeigt


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. Januar 2012)

Also so wie ich die Anleitung verstanden haben wird es nur per OSD angezeigt, am Receiver selber nicht


----------



## Diavel (24. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du sowas machst bist du aus Sicht des Finanzamtes gewerblich tätig. Ist einfach so.



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand definiert sich Gewerbe immer noch als eine planmäßig und auf Dauer angelegte Tätigkeit. (vgl. BGH, Urteil vom 29.03.2006 – VIII ZR 173/05 – Rdnr. 14, BGHZ 167, 40 ff.) Ob man dabei Gewinn erzielen will ist sogar völlig egal.

Ich denke auch Dein Finanzamt dürfte sich zumindest nach der Rechtsprechung des BGH orientieren.

"Ist einfach so" finde ich als Argument ja eher weniger überzeugend.

Grüße


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Januar 2012)

Rein Theoretisch hat er aber recht, sobald Gewinnerzielungsabsichten vorhanden sind, kann das Finanzamt das als Gewerbe auslegen sofern genug beweise vorhanden sind. Wobei ein einziges mal jetz nicht so dramatisch sein dürften, wenn das aber öfter gemacht wird, dann erfüllt es definitiv den Tatbestand für ein Gewerbe.

Btw man kann sich natürlich auf Gerichtsbeschlusse berufen, allerdings ist das noch lange kein freischein, solang diese beschlusse nicht ins Gesetz übernommen sind, kann man sich lediglich drauf berufen, ob das allerdings an erkannt wird ist ne andere geschichte.


----------



## Diavel (24. Januar 2012)

Was Gewerbe ist steht natürlich schon länger im Gesetz. In §15 Abs. 2 Einkommensteuergesetz übrigens.
Dort ist von dem Tatbestandsmerkmal einer nachhaltig angelegten Tätigkeit die Rede. Die Gerichte sind nunmal dazu da das Gesetz auszulegen. Die Rechtssprechung höherer Instanzen ist selbstverständlich auch bindend für untere.  Auch das Finanzamt ist selbstverständlich genauso daran gebunden. Die wären auch schön doof es anders zu machen. Dann würds nämlich vom erstbesten Finanzgericht ordentlich einen auf den Deckel geben. Kein Finanzamt in Deutschland würde einen einmaligen Verkauf als Gewerblich einstufen. Die würden noch nichtmal darüber nachdenken.

Grüße


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2012)

Du weißt schon, dass die steuerrechtliche (BFH) und die zivilrechtliche (BGH) Auslegung des Begriffs "Gewerbe" vollkommen unterschiedlich ist? Für das Finanzamt reicht es bereits aus, dass die Tätigkeit nachhaltig ausgeübt werden *kann*. Nicht, dass der Steuerpflichtige dies auch wirklich macht oder vorhat. Gleiches gilt für die Gewinnerzielungsabsicht. Die liegt nämlich (in den meisten Fällen) per se vor, da der BFH den Begriff so auslegt als sei damit eine grundsätzliche Vermögensmehrung gemeint: Gewinnerzielungsabsicht

Im Übrigen ist es mittlerweile sogar so weit, dass das Bundesfinanzministerium tatsächlich einen Nicht-Anwendungserlass heraus gibt für Urteile des BFH. Nichtanwendungserlass

Der durchschnittliche Klageweg durch die Instanzen dauert zwischen 6-8 Jahre.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2012)

Mir ging es hier nicht um irgend welche juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten sondern einfach um das was das Finanzamt in der Praxis, auch schon bei Freunden von mir, anwendet. Deswegen auch "es ist einfach so".
Aber wenn Poker dass jetzt auch noch untermauern kann...


----------



## Diavel (24. Januar 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass die steuerrechtliche (BFH) und die zivilrechtliche (BGH) Auslegung des Begriffs "Gewerbe" vollkommen unterschiedlich ist?


Habs vorhin auch bemerkt. Sorry, hab Steuerrecht noch nicht gehört... Besser hinsehen das nächste mal. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Für das Finanzamt reicht es bereits aus, dass die Tätigkeit nachhaltig ausgeübt werden *kann*. Nicht, dass der Steuerpflichtige dies auch wirklich macht oder vorhat.



Das scheint der BFH anders zu sehen: Einkünfte aus Gewerbebetrieb
Der Gerichtshof geht davon aus, dass eine Tätigkeit mit der Absicht unternommen werden muss, sie bei sich bietender Gelegenheit zu wiederholen.

Das sehe ich im vorliegenden Fall nicht.

Siehst Du das denn so, dass ein einmaliger Weiterverkauf von einem Verstärker jemand zu einem Gewerbetreibenden im Sinne des Steuergesetzes macht?


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich im vorliegenden Fall nicht.
> 
> Siehst Du das denn so, dass ein einmaliger Weiterverkauf von einem Verstärker jemand zu einem Gewerbetreibenden im Sinne des Steuergesetzes macht?



Sicher? "Nachhaltigkeit liegt bereits dann vor, wenn eine Tätigkeit von  vornherein mit der Absicht unternommen wird, sie sich bei bietender  Gelegenheit zu wiederholen".

Zitat aus deiner Quelle. So wie  sich der User weiter oben zur Sachlage geäußert hat, klang das durchaus nach einer Wiederholungsabsicht bei sich bietender Gelegenheit.


----------



## Diavel (24. Januar 2012)

Wir habens ja hier mit einem Zufall zu tun. Bei sowas halte ich eine Absicht für zukünftige Verkäufe für ziemlich spekulativ. Zumal ich den Äußerungen auch keine Absicht entnehmen kann gleich noch einen Verstärker zu bestellen.

Die Wiederholungsabsicht muss sich doch auch irgentwie auf einen vergleichbaren Sachverhalt beziehen, oder nicht? Ich schätze nämlich mal, dass jeder vorhat irgendwann nochmal irgendetwas zu verkaufen. Der Tatbestand kann doch niemals so weit gefasst sein das damit alle Verkäufe jedes Bundesbürgers gemeint sind. Irgentwo muss das ganze auch wieder eingrenzbar sein.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2012)

Dem stimme ich zu. Der Fall ist nun mal argumentationsabhängig. Aber du kannst dir ja vorstellen, welche Position das FA vertreten wird.  Angesichts des Wertes und der Fundstelle hier im Forum, ist es ohnehin sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass da was passiert. Allerdings, wenn wir nur mal den Wert des Geräts um zwei Nullen ändern (bei Hifi durchaus möglich), könnte die Aufmerksamkeit des FA ganz anders aussehen. 

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass die Fälle nicht selbstverständlich zu Privat-Verkäufen gezählt werden.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (24. Januar 2012)

Ähm Jungs das ich ein Sound Diskussionsthread  ist ja jetzt egal was das Finanzamt macht und was nicht.


----------



## Sync (24. Januar 2012)

Außerdem der Freibetrag liegt bei 17500eu im Jahr. Erst darüber muss man Ust abführen.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2012)

Und ab 8.004 € an Einkünften Einkommenssteuer 

Die 17.500 € beziehen sich auf Einnahmen.

Sprich die Grenze zur ESt. könnte sehr viel schneller überschritten werden.

Aber wir sind wirklich Offtopic.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (24. Januar 2012)

Sacht mal ist es normal das meine Fernbedienung vom SR5006 nicht Funktioniert? muss ich die erst Einrichten oder so?

EDIT: OK hat sich erledigt, habe ausversehen ein Caox Kabel in den Remote eingestöpselt


----------



## zøtac (24. Januar 2012)

Eben ist mein DT 770 Pro gekommen.
ATEMBERAUBENDER Kopfhörer, für 150€ hätt ich das nicht erwartet, wirklich Spitze


----------



## Finch?? (24. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne mich mit KH zwar nicht wirklich aus, aber sollte ein DT990 für 150€ nicht die bessere Wahl sein?


----------



## zøtac (24. Januar 2012)

Der war für mich keine Alternative, da offen


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (24. Januar 2012)

So mein Marantz habe ich jetzt soweit angeschlossen aber jetzt habe ich noch ein Problem und zwar mit der Grafikkarte.

Vorher hatte ich mein Onkyo mit der Graja verbunden um Filme und Musik zu hören, aber jetzt geht es nicht am Marantz, in de Bedienungsanleitung steh auch nichts drine.

Habt Ihr ein Plan ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Januar 2012)

Ghets garnnicht oder nur kein DTS etc?

Grade 2 Nubert 311 bestellt


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (24. Januar 2012)

Es kommt kein Signal an (glaube ich) da ich nicht aufn Display sehen kann und aufn OSD, gehe ich davon aus das kein Signal ankommt.

Obwohl ich das wie immer mache, ->Bildschirmauflösung->Anzeige->marantz-AVR->mehrere Anzeigen-> entweder Erweitern oder Duplizieren

Berichte mal bitte wie die Nubert´s so sind, evt. hole ich mir auch welche


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Januar 2012)

Richtiger Eingang am AVR gesteckt und ausgewählt?
Steht der AVR in der Soundliste als Standardgerät?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (24. Januar 2012)

Alles Eingestellt am AVR den richtigen HDMI Eingang, bei Windows den AVR als Standardgerät ausgewählt.

Trotzdem kommt kein Ton aus den LS


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich müsste der, wenn du nichts weiter als den Windows Soundtest hast, immer kurz auf PCM schalten und was wiedergeben. Sollte mit nem Klicken verbunden sein und PCM anzeigen auf dem Display


----------



## manizzle (24. Januar 2012)

meine elac bs184 sind vorgestern angekommen angekommen,mittlerweile haben sie sich eingespielt, hab das verlangen mich mit ihnen zu paaren  jetzt kommen dann noch n paar schöne apollo a2 stands dazu und es ist fast perfekt.

mein nächstes projekt auf das ich spare:

Advance Acoustic MAP306wunderschön das teil und technisch auch sehr sehr gut


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (24. Januar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste der, wenn du nichts weiter als den Windows Soundtest hast, immer kurz auf PCM schalten und was wiedergeben. Sollte mit nem Klicken verbunden sein und PCM anzeigen auf dem Display


 
Ich muss noch sagen, das mein TV auch noch an meiner Grafikkarte dranhängt, und sobald ich den Eingangsquelle für mein PC anwähle und ins Menü gehe, blinkt mein TV, als bekämme er ein Signal und dann verliert er ihn wieder


----------



## Caspar (24. Januar 2012)

Sorry für OT... von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand Ahnung von Regelungstechnik? Ich möchte nen Blockschaltbild vereinfachen, die Regelstrecke ist echt kompliziert mit einigen Rückführzweigen die dann wieder rückgeführt werden und lauter so Kram. Habe mich schon paar mal rangesetzt, leider erfolglos. ^^ Wäre super wenn jemand helfen könnte. (PM schreiben?)


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (26. Januar 2012)

Will jemand ein Marantz SR5006


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2012)

Willst du nen PM 6003? Dann lass uns tauschen


----------



## Deimos (26. Januar 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Ich muss noch sagen, das mein TV auch  noch an meiner Grafikkarte dranhängt, und sobald ich den Eingangsquelle  für mein PC anwähle und ins Menü gehe, blinkt mein TV, als bekämme er  ein Signal und dann verliert er ihn wieder


Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Graka getrennt an AVR und TV geht?

Schliesse mal den TV am AVR an und schaue, ob dann Ton kommt. Ich hatte schon das Problem, dass der AVR nur Ton von sich gab, wenn das HDMI-Signal weitergegeben wurde (müsste sich aber u.U. auch umstellen lassen).


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (26. Januar 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Willst du nen PM 6003? Dann lass uns tauschen


 
Danke aber ich lehne das Angebot ab, das Teil ist ja nur ein Vollverstärker 



Deimos schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Graka getrennt an AVR und TV geht?
> 
> Schliesse mal den TV am AVR an und schaue, ob dann Ton kommt. Ich hatte schon das Problem, dass der AVR nur Ton von sich gab, wenn das HDMI-Signal weitergegeben wurde (müsste sich aber u.U. auch umstellen lassen).


 
Also mein TV häng auch noch an der Grafikkarte weil ich halt über mein PC Filme gucke b.z. mein TV dann als "Monitor" nutze, und der AVR ist mit der Grafikkarte auch verbunden.
Der TV ist dann noch mal mit dem AVR verbunden


----------



## Deimos (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn du den TV einstellst und das Signal vom AVR empfängst, kommt dann vom AVR auch kein Sound?

BTW: Warum überhaupt den Fernseher direkt an den PC? Der Marantz sollte doch Videosignale durchschleifen können, nicht?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich weis nicht er das durchschleifen kann, so hatte ich das immer, vor paar Tagen hatte ich ja noch den Onyko TX SR 509 und da ging es immer Problemlos 

Wie kann ich das den Testen ?


----------



## sipsap (26. Januar 2012)

einfach so anstöplseln oder in die bda gucken. für den preis sollte er es aber können.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (26. Januar 2012)

So, Grafikkarte->AVR->TV und der Schleift nichts durch, bin auf Bilschirmauflösung und habe mein Monitor und den AVR Erweitert, aber dann sehen ich nur noch den Hintergrund auf mein Monitor sonst nichts.
Dann habe ich es mit Duplizieren versucht, kommt auch kein Bild auf mein TV, also denke ich mal der Schleift es nicht durch

Das ist mir alles zu blöd in der Preisklasse sollte es doch möglich sein, da war mein 2 Jahre alter Onkyo in dem Punkt besser, am beste ich schicke den wieder zurück


----------



## Deimos (26. Januar 2012)

Technisch möglich sollte das eigentlich ohne Probleme sein, wenn ich mir die Produktbeschreibung so anschaue (AVR, ne?). Hast du den Monitor mal abgehängt und nur von Graka via HDMI an AVR via HDMI an TV?

Hast du auch mal ins Handbuch geschaut? Vielleicht findet sich da was. Allenfalls ist bei den Quellen des Marantz etwas falsch eingestellt (Menüpunkt "Source Setup").


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (26. Januar 2012)

So habe mal mein PC Monitor abgehängt und jetzt ist nur noch der TV mit meiner Grafikkarte und der AVR mit meiner Grafikkarte verbunden, trotzdem kein Ton

Das komische ist ja wenn ich auf die Eigenschaft vom AVR gehe und bei Unterstützende Formate gucke fehlen die ganzen Tonformate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Pegel von AVR in der Wiedergabegeräten schlägt aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (26. Januar 2012)

Ich meinte Graka an AVR an TV via HDMI. Ohne weder TV noch Monitor direkt an die GraKa zu hängen. Hast du die Source-Settings schonmal angeschaut?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (26. Januar 2012)

So habe ich eben gemacht am AVR kommt kein Signal an, welche Source Setting ?


----------



## Deimos (26. Januar 2012)

Du kannst im Menü des Marantz einstellen, welche Quelle über welchen Anschluss zugeordnet ist. Stell sicher, dass der HDMI-Eingang, über den das Signal der Graka empfangen werden soll, korrekt eingestellt ist (z.B. den betreffenden HDMI-Anschluss dem Modus "Game" zuordnen und anschl. am Marantz Quelle "Game" wählen).
Sollte eigentlich alles im Handbuch stehen.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (26. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich doch schon alles, es kommt aber trotzdem kein Signal an, ich schicke den Scheiß einfach zurück und hole mir ein anderen, das ist mir zu Blöd


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Januar 2012)

Dabei sind die marantz durch so durchdacht.
Kein Bitstream zu bekommen ist eine Sache, aber garkeinen Ton... irgendwas macht du definitiv falsch.
Ich würds vielleicht sogar mit anderen Einstellungen im PC probieren.


Meine neuen Nubert 311 sind da!
Die haben so viel Power wie meine alten Quantum 507 
Wie kann eine so kleine Box so geil klingen für ihre Größe?


----------



## PEG96 (26. Januar 2012)

Psyche
Gute Konstruktion


----------



## Bier (26. Januar 2012)

Hab grad mal per audacity n bisschen mit meinen GLE 490 rumexperimentiert.
Bei Teifen Tönen (so ca 40-100Hz) kam zusätlich immer ein schriller, relativ leiser Ton aus den Hochtönern. Ist das normal?
Sobald ich am AVR die Lautstärke verändert habe, kam ein knacksen aus den Hochtönern.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2012)

Kann ne schwächelnde Endstufe sein. Gerade neuere AVRs aus den kleineren Preiskategorien (<1000€) haben da gerne mal Probleme bei tiefen Frequenzen auch wirklich was bemerkenswertes an die Klemmen zu liefern.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (26. Januar 2012)

knacken aus den boxen hatte ich auch, gerade wenn viel bass gefragt war, liegt definitiv an zu wenig leistung, abhilfe schafft ein sub und die fronts auf small zu stellen


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2012)

Könnte man auch Clipping nennen   NFS hat recht


----------



## sipsap (26. Januar 2012)

bei nem yami 767?! wie laut haste denn gedreht?


----------



## Bier (26. Januar 2012)

-40dB also maximal etwas gehobenere Zimmerlautstärker. Das tritt aber nur auf, wenn lediglich tiefe Frequenzen gespielt werden. Sobald hohe Töne dazukommen, ist das knacksen weg. Zu wenig Leistung kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Der Yamaha hat doch eigl ordentlich davon


----------



## sipsap (26. Januar 2012)

normal isses aber nicht. habs grade an meinen bei halber lst getestet.


----------



## Bier (26. Januar 2012)

Mhh und jetzt? Garantie ist noch drauf. Ist das ei  Grund zur Reklamation?


----------



## zøtac (26. Januar 2012)

Ich denke schon, wenns nicht funktioniert wies soll.
Aber da eh nie ausschließlich tiefe Frequenzen gespielt würden würd ichs mir spaaren, solangs dich nicht stört.


----------



## Bier (26. Januar 2012)

Also ich hatte schonmal ein paar Titel bei denen es solche Stellen gibt gehört. Vor allem Bei Filmen ist es sehr störend. Da gibt es ja öfter mal im Hintergrund dieses "gebrumme" oder wie man das nennt. Außerdem ist Clipping ja nicht grad gut für die Lautsprecher.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (26. Januar 2012)

naja ich glaube nicht das bei zimmerlautstärke schon clipping auftritt das halte ich für sehr unwarscheinlich


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (26. Januar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Dabei sind die marantz durch so durchdacht.
> Kein Bitstream zu bekommen ist eine Sache, aber garkeinen Ton... irgendwas macht du definitiv falsch.
> Ich würds vielleicht sogar mit anderen Einstellungen im PC probieren.


 
Das Problem ist ich weis ja nicht was ich an den Einstellung falsch mache, bei Windows weis ich auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll.


----------



## Bier (26. Januar 2012)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich glaube nicht das bei zimmerlautstärke schon clipping auftritt das halte ich für sehr unwarscheinlich



Mhh was ist es denn dann? Ich mein, dass es stört ist eine Sache, aber wenn es den Lautsprechern schadet ist das was anderes


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (27. Januar 2012)

ES FUNKTIONIERT ES IST DAS KABEL , so es klappt jetzt, das Bild wird übertragen und ich habe Ton warum es jetzt nicht mehr mit dem anderen Kabel Funktioniert ist mir ein Rätsel, bei Onkyo ging es ja. Naja was solls es geht und gut ist

Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## sipsap (27. Januar 2012)

Teurer Receiver funktioniert nur mit teurem Kabel ?


----------



## Elembry (27. Januar 2012)

also ich hab mir die dtx101ie gekauft und ich muss sagen ich weiß nicht wa sich davon haktren soll ;D
muss man die iwie einspielen oder so? weil sie sind doch hnter meinen  erwartungen zurückgeblieben oder bin ich doch eher neutral fan^^ habe  die kleinsten aufsätze

sry für gramma musste schnell gehen
btw mit dem zalman micro^^
sind die kopfrer auch gut zum orten kann ich zurzeit leider nicht testen..


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (27. Januar 2012)

Sieht so aus  Ich habe ein 0815 Amazon HDMI Kabel die ganze Zeit dran gehabt, zum Glück habe ich noch ein 5m HDMI Kabel von Oehlbach


----------



## Caspar (27. Januar 2012)

Ja - da sind halt mehr Klangteilchen im Kabel. Stell dir das wie in einer Kirche vor, vorn singt einer und hinten hört man nix - darum werden die Sitzreihen nacheinander angeregt zu singen. Dann hören auch die hinten was vom Lied. "Kabelklangtheorie"


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2012)

Jetzt stell dir mal vor der ganz vorne schreibt einen Zettel auf dem der Notentext steht, der Zettel wird durch die Kirche gereicht, der letzte nimmt ihn an und singt ihn dann. Wenn der Zettel unterwegs verloren geht ist es natürlich essig mit Musik, aber wie sauber die Hände die ihn weiter geben sind ist für den Gesang am Ende irrelevant solang die Info wie zu singen ist an kommt.
->Digitale Übertragung


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (27. Januar 2012)

Naja Hauptsache es Funktioniert endlich und ich muss mir kein neuen holen


----------



## sipsap (27. Januar 2012)

sicher, dass du auch nix mehr verstellt hast? gibt es bei den kabel auch ne Kompatibilität zwischen den hdmi-standards ?

btw caspar da ist n fehler in deiner signatur


----------



## Caspar (27. Januar 2012)

@ sipsap

Oha - bitte korrigiere mich. 

(Oder besser die Signatur.)

Edit: So stimmt sie auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (27. Januar 2012)

Also in Windows habe ich mit Sicherheit nichts verstellt, und am Receiver ist alles wie vorher b.z. habe wieder alles Eingestellt 

Naja auch wenn es Verstellt ist Sound habe ich ja, sogar die HD Tonformate 

*Edit* Aber was mich ein bischen Stört ist das ein TV die ganze Zeit Eingeschaltet sein muss, und ich kann dabei nicht mal TV gucken sondern nur mein Desktop, kann man das Irgendwie ändern


----------



## b0s (27. Januar 2012)

Sagt mal was haltet ihr von denen Ultima 800 Mk 2 - Lautsprecher Teufel 

Auf den ersten Blick von vorne betrachtet dachte ich: ah najoa, Teufel trägt etwas dick auf mit 3 tieftönern und 3000 €/Paar aber vielleicht kommt da ja sogar was brauchbares raus.
Aber als ich dann die Schnittansicht gesehen hab dachte ich nur WTF? srsly? Was zum _Teufel_ hat sich der Entwickler gedacht?


----------



## Caspar (27. Januar 2012)

Hochtöner und Mitteltöner werden einen sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad haben. Tieftöner sind zumeist leiser, darum schaltet man oft zwei parallel. Zusammen können sie dann (6dB) "lauter" spielen und passen wieder zum Wirkungsgrad von HT und MT. Die Passivmembran auf der Rückseite ermöglichen kleinere Gehäuse bei Bassreflexkonstruktionen. Darüber habe ich mich aber noch nicht genauer belesen.

Die Teile dürften recht gut "kicken" und einen satt wirkenden Mitteltonbereich haben.

Der Wirkungsgrad fällt erstaunlich niedrig aus, da haben die Korrekturen offenbar einiges gefressen.  Ich würde eh irgendwas mit AMT basteln... *schwärm*... zum Glück geht das Studium nicht mehr zu lange...


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Januar 2012)

Also mir wärne die Tieftöner, vor allem für den Preis, zu klein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2012)

Schlappe 17 cm -.-


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (27. Januar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Schlappe 17 cm -.-


 
naja auch 17cm können viel luft bewegen, vorallem in großer anzahl. Der Tiefgang leidet halt drunter


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2012)

Die Lautsprecher größe Definiert nicht ob die Box gut oder schlecht ist !


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück. Sonst wär ich nicht von meinen Nubert 311 so überascht. Ich will garnicht wissen wie viel mehr Druck und Volumen die neuen Nubert 681 aufbauen können. 
Mir gings eher ums optische. Hab nen großen Raum und da kommen große LS mit großen Durchmessern genial.


----------



## sipsap (27. Januar 2012)

die dinger sind doch bestimmt besonders aufstellungskritisch


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Januar 2012)

Mein ganzer Raum ist kritisch 
Fließend gelegtes laminat und 3,5m Deckenhöhe sind nicht lustig!

Aber wir werden es ja bald sehen. April/Mai werden sie geordert.


----------



## Caspar (27. Januar 2012)

Wieso leidet der Tiefgang unter den 17cm? Meine neuen Babys spielen 40Hz bei -3dB... und da sind nicht zwei drin. Okay... dafür klingts bissl weicher...  ... *mirselbstzurede* Nach dem Studium... nach dem Studium...

@ Bloody

Ich habe mir vorgenommen paar Verbundplattenresonatoren zu bauen, die Dinger "absorbieren" Moden bis in den tieffrequenten Bereich. ("Gewöhnliche" Absorber bewirken nur im Hochtonbereich bisschen was.) Wenn du noch paar freie Wände hast wäre das vielleicht eine Idee. 2,5mm starkes verzinktes Stahlblech (1500x1000) + 10cm Basotect auf der Rückseite. (Vielleicht geht auch Homatherm, das Zeug soll sogar besser sein aber wurde leider noch nicht in Verbindung mit VPR gestestet.) Am Fraunhofer Institut wurden die VPR mit Basotect getestet und erfolgreich verbaut.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Januar 2012)

Ich hab schon teilweise 7cm Pyramiden-Akustikschaum verbaut, welcher auch ganz gut tiefe Frequenzen schluckt. Hat schon was gebracht. Jeder vernünftige Versuch die Raumakustik zu verändern, kostet halt auch nen gutes Stück Geld.


----------



## Caspar (28. Januar 2012)

Jo, billig ists leider nicht. Das dürfte dich ebenfalls interessieren, super dokumentiert:

VPR im Eigenbau - Das Projekt geht los


----------



## hydro (28. Januar 2012)

Interessant finde ich die Höhe und Ausrichtung des Hochtöners. Sehr kompakte Box für die Preiskategorie.


----------



## Caspar (28. Januar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall. Problem bei der Ausrichtung des HT ist, dass der Sitzabstand eigentlich vordefiniert ist. Stellt sich die Frage unter welchem Winkel der FG durch die Korrektur glatt gebügelt wurde. 

Letztlich würde ich lieber einen riesigen Trümmer in der Wohnung stehen haben... 

Das ist nach meinem Geschmack:
blue planet acoustic Triptychon Serie - Lautsprecher Selbstbau by blue planet acoustic


----------



## hydro (28. Januar 2012)

Klar wenn man den Platz hat wieso nicht... Mir wären sie zu groß.


----------



## sipsap (28. Januar 2012)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass gefühlte 120% der Leute die eine Anlage suchen ein Zimmer mit dachschräge haben?
werden da Jugendliche besonders gern von ihren Eltern hinverbannt?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Januar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass gefühlte 120% der Leute die eine Anlage suchen ein Zimmer mit dachschräge haben?
> werden da Jugendliche besonders gern von ihren Eltern hinverbannt?



Wenn die Eltern ein Haus haben klar, da oben isses entweder Schei* kalt oder warm. Da will man als alter Mensch nich selbst wohnen.


----------



## Caspar (28. Januar 2012)

Das haste super ausgedrückt...  Mein "Kinderzimmer" war, genau wie das meiner Gschwister, ebenfalls unterm Dach. Allerdings ist das ausreichend gedämmt und gut zu durchlüften. ^^

@ Hydro

Da haste wahr, aktuell wären sie bei mir auch viel zu riesig. ^^ Im Hifi-Forum hat sie jemand auf 16m² verbannt. Allerdings hat er die aktive Version und kann da noch bisschen bremsen. 
Wie weit bist du mit der Röhre?


----------



## hydro (28. Januar 2012)

> Wie weit bist du mit der Röhre?


Bin in der Endphase meines Studiums, hab dadurch leider weder Zeit noch Geld für das Projekt.  Zumal meine LS schon etwas Power brauchen, was mit einer Röhre recht schwierig und teuer wird. Vllt kauf ich mir mal irgendwann so ein China-Kracher, aktuell reizt mich der XTZ Class A Vollverstärker mehr. Vllt belohne ich mich zum Bachelor damit


----------



## Caspar (28. Januar 2012)

Oh na da haben wir ja was gemeinsam.  

Ich habe mich auch mal nach anderen Verstärkern umgesehen, zum Glück wurde mein Fahrrad geklaut, da schwimmt vielleicht etwas Kohle in die Kasse. ^^ Was hälst du von diesem? Yamaha R-S700 Hifi-Receiver silber | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hast du irgendeine Empfehlung?


----------



## hydro (28. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nur bedingt an Verstärkerklang von daher sollte er für mich nur ausreichend Leistung in allen Frequenzen und Impedanzen haben und ordentlich aussehen und verarbeitet sein.
Der Yamaha hat ein schönes Vintage Design, gehört habe ich ihn noch nie, liegt vllt auch daran das ich kein großer Yamaha fan bin.
Ich würde mir vllt mal den Onkyo 8050 noch anschauen, der hat noch ein paar Spielerein mehr dran, Sherwood hat auch ein paar günstige StereoReceiver im Sortiment 
Habe gestern beim Händler des Mistrauens einen Unison Unico an Blues Line Rock Lautsprechern gehört. Hat schon sehr gefallen, war eine schöne Kombi.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Januar 2012)

Was ist von soundpick - Guter Klang hat unseren Preis. zu halten bzw hat einer damit schon erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## hydro (28. Januar 2012)

Ist jetz kein sonderliches Schnäppchen, die Kisten gibts für 280 neu auf Amazon. Wird klanglich in der Liga von Victa 500 und Monitor Supreme 1000 liegen. Gehört habe ich sie aber noch nicht, wird aber kein Geheimtip sein.


----------



## Caspar (28. Januar 2012)

Welcher der Verstärker ist denn haptisch am Besten? Der Yamaha war okay - im Gegensatz zu verschiedenen AVRs. Gerade die Qualität der Regler bezweifle ich gern... bin schließlich nen Akai gewohnt und der schreit quasi fass mich an. Der Sherwood sieht auch scharf aus. 

Von Unison Unico und den Blues Line Rock LS habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. O.o Sehen aber interessant aus.


----------



## hydro (28. Januar 2012)

> Welcher der Verstärker ist denn haptisch am Besten?


Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. 
Aber ein Sherwood wird nicht an die Haptik eine AKAI ran reichen.^^ Ich finde Verstärker mit großen Reglern und wenig Knöpfen am angenehmsten. Du kannst dir mal die NAD und H/K Geräte anschauen, wobei mir bei H/K die Verarbeitung und Materialwahl oft nicht gefällt.  hab mal an einem H/K 980 rumgespielt, der ist z.B. schlechter verarbeitet gewesen als mein Onkyo 
Steht gerade ein NAD 326BEE im HF für 300€, es juckt mir ein wenig in den Fingern^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Januar 2012)

Caspar schrieb:


> Welcher der Verstärker ist denn haptisch am Besten? Der Yamaha war okay - im Gegensatz zu verschiedenen AVRs. Gerade die Qualität der Regler bezweifle ich gern... bin schließlich nen Akai gewohnt und der schreit quasi fass mich an. Der Sherwood sieht auch scharf aus.
> 
> Von Unison Unico und den Blues Line Rock LS habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. O.o Sehen aber interessant aus.


 
Marantz


----------



## Caspar (28. Januar 2012)

Ich finde auch HK fasst sich noch am schwammigsten an, an Stereo-Marantzen habe ich noch nicht herumgespielt. Werde das aber mal machen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Januar 2012)

Is auch nen Grund warum ich die so liebe


----------



## Madz (28. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand mal 1k€ für den Senni HD 800? Ich hab den gerade hier und erlebe den reinsten "Ohrgasmus" zu meinem AKG K601. ALTER SCHWEDE! Was für ein Kopfhörer!


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2012)

Oh oh, Jetzt wird Sennheiser empfohlen und nicht mehr AKG... Mal sehen wann Nubert "out" ist ...


----------



## Madz (28. Januar 2012)

Hier wird garantiert niemand den HD800 kaufen, wenn er nicht direkt danach fragt.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2012)

Das wurde mit dem K701 ääähm K601 damals auch gesagt....


----------



## Madz (28. Januar 2012)

Und hier wird auch niemand  auf die bescheuerte Idee kommen, jemandem einen HD 800 ohne Nachfrage zu empfehlen; mich schliesse ich da ein.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Januar 2012)

Ähm jetz mal ganz ehrlich ..... 

H/K Schlecht verarbeitet, schwammig ?????? Leute ihr hab noch nie nen H/K angefasst, die verarbeitung ist super von meinem H/K, die Materialwahl ebenso, Natürlich die front ist aus Plastik und Schwarzen Plexi, das Plastik ist aber mit gebürsteten Alu verkleidet ! Und die Klappe, die schaniere usw eine Top verarbeitung, es klackt nix, die front fährt langsam auf, da sind also nicht einfach billige federn drinne. Gut über den Lautstärke Regler kann man sich beschweren, das ist halt mal was anderes, aber auch der is eigentlich gut verarbeitet. Komischerweise alles was ihr so am H/K aussetzt trifft sich 1-1 mit irgendwelchen Zeitschriften ich kanns absolut nicht nachvollziehen, selbst beim test von genau meinen H/K werden dinge bemängelt die so einfach nicht zutreffen. 

Sheerwood schlechter als Akai .... jetz mal ganz ehrlich einer meiner ersten echten Dolby Surround Receiver war nen Akai, und der war im gegensatz zu dem Sherwood AVR den ich hier stehen hab extrem mies verarbeitet, Sherwood hat keine schlechte Qualität, nur ist die marke hier eher unbekannt und wird mit ner Billig marke verwechselt. 
Yamaha ist übrigends kaum besser verarbeitet als Sherwood. 
Am schlechtesten ist der Kenwood AVR den ich hier stehen hab, das ist billigster kram pur. 

Wohlgemerkt kein Gerät jetz älter als 10 jahre. Vor 20jahren sah die geschichte noch ganz anders aus.


----------



## manizzle (28. Januar 2012)

ich pläderie für advance acoustics, da is wirklich alles aus alu


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Januar 2012)

Ich sag mal so, nicht nur die Optik zählt sondern auch die inneren Werte 

Früher ja da war nen Alu Gehäuse und co ein Merkmal für gute Qualität, aber heute ist das halt nicht mehr so, in der Plastikverarbeitung hat sich halt auch viel getan. Zu sagen das alles was aus Plaste besteht scheise ist, ist halt heute auch nicht mehr richtig. Es gibt einmal gut verarbeitetes Plastik, und einmal echt billig verarbeites. Wenn ich mal da so Kenwood mit Yamaha vergleich oder auch mit Sherwood. 

Und sich nen urteil zu bilden weil man mal nen vorführ gerät angefasst hat, halte ich eh für nicht aussagekräftig, es macht halt schon nen unterschied ob man sich mehrere stunden / tage mit nem Gerät befasst und so die schwächen und stärken bemerkt, als mal kurz anfassen und zu sagen ihhh...


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Januar 2012)

Also ich bezieh mich nur auf die Haptik vom Drehregler. Hat sich bis jetzt noch nix so schön direkt gedreht wie nen  Marantz


----------



## HAWX (28. Januar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Oh oh, Jetzt wird Sennheiser empfohlen und nicht mehr AKG... Mal sehen wann Nubert "out" ist ...



Made my Day 

Ich hätte ja gerne mal alle großen hier, nen HD 800, T1, Edition 8, AH D7000. Das wäre mal was


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Januar 2012)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich steh nicht immer auf und renn zum Amp um die Lautstärke zu regeln, dafür hab ich ne FB  Natürlich lässt der sich ungewohnt anfassen beim H/K weils nur nen Ring ist der dünn ist wo man irgendwie denkt oh der fühlt sich aber nich massiv an. Aber das sind erste eindrücke die man bekommt, wenn man aber öfter mal dreht merkt man das es garnicht so ist. Auserdem find ich die idee einfach hübsch mit dem blau beleuchteten Ring, ist halt mal was anderes als der einheitsbrei von anderen Herstellern. Und das schöne ist, trotz der Optik wurden die inneren werte nicht vernachlässigt beim H/K


----------



## Caspar (28. Januar 2012)

@ dfence

Bei den inneren Werten stimme ich dir zu, ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich die Seitenteile der Marantze nicht mag - aber ich vergleiche ja auch Äpfel mit Birnen.

Ich hatte noch keinen Drehregler in der Hand der auch nur *im Ansatz* so geil war wie der der Akais. Ich habe ausserdem keine Fernbedienung zu den 30 Jahre alten Verstärkern.  Darum muss ich ja anfassen... (und das mache ich gern!) Ich würde euch ja gerne mal zum fummeln einladen. Akai hat später auch Plastekram hergestellt der nicht mehr so toll war. Aber die aus den 70ern sind echt wahnsinnig solide - selbst nach 30 Jahren und rumgefummel. Wenn ich dann in den Laden gehe, am HK (Onkyo, Yamaha und sonstwas) drehe und unter den leicht wabbeligen Reglern ein HK ist bei dem der Regler bestimmt 3mm in der Aufnahme schwimmt, überlege ich dann doch ob ich das möchte. Nichts gehen HK, im Gegenteil, da die inneren Werte stimmen - aber die Haptik geht mal garnicht. Jeder muss irgendwo sparen, HK eben bei der Anfassqualität... dafür gibts ja eigentlich ne Fernbedienung. 

@ manizzle
Advane Acoustics... ich gucke mal nach. 

Edit: WOAR geil... genau mein Geschmack.  Die muss ich auf jeden Fall mal befummeln gehen...


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Januar 2012)

Du vergleichst grad Äpfel mit Birnen, klar ein 30 jahre altes Gerät, hier wurde wert auf Verarbeitung gelegt, gute Geräte die 20-30 jahre alt sind, haben fast ausschlieslich Alu Front und Alu Drehregler sowie gekapselte ALPS Potis. Das war früher einfach standart, vorallem weil Plastik damals auch viel billiger wirkte als heute. Ich hatte selbst schon nen Alten Akai, der hoch nen Holzgehäuse hatte mit besagter Alufront und co, natürlich ist das ne komplett andere Geschichte. 
Und jetz mal ganz ehrlich, du gehst in nen Laden und befummelst vorführ geräte wo weis gott schon was für nen Depp drann rumgerüttelt hat, nimm ein Neugerät packs aus und dreh am Regler, glaub mir bei meinem HK wabelt der Lautstärke Regler bestimmt keine 3mm nichtmal nen halben milimeter wackelt da, der Poti ist erste sahne Leichtgängig mit Kugellager Rasterung, sowas hab ich bisher bei keinem anderen AVR gehabt.  HK sparrt sicher nicht bei der Anfassqualität, der Lautstärkeregler okay er ist aus Plastik, die Knöpfe die man oft benutzt mit hochwertiger Alu Verkleidung .... und nicht irgend nen aufgedampftes Metal, sondern gebürstetes Alu, die druckpunkte der Tasten sind perfekt. Die Anfassqualität stimmt vorne und Hinten.


----------



## Caspar (28. Januar 2012)

Du weisst ja nicht welche Deppen bei mir ein und ausgehen. Okay... keine Deppen, aber meine Freunde mussten den "Bass"-Drehling bis Anschlag hochdrehen und haben dann ruckartig lauter gemacht. Ich dachte ich muss was hartes gegen Köpfe werfen... 

Ich mag sie trotzdem... auch wenn sie meine 8€ Breitbänder quälen...


----------



## querinkin (28. Januar 2012)

Caspar schrieb:


> Edit: WOAR geil... genau mein Geschmack.  Die muss ich auf jeden Fall mal befummeln gehen...


 
Wenn du fummeln gehst, darf Cambridge Audio nicht fehlen...


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2012)

Wieso kaufen Leute gleich noch Yamaha / HK / Pio und so Plastezeug? 

Die Preise für diese offenbar wertigst verarbeiteten Geräte sind ja nun nicht gerade überpfeffert.

Die Cambridge haben sogar die gewünschten A/B Anschlüsse.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2012)

Weil die alle eben ihre vor und nachteile haben.  Und es sind eben weit verbreitete Consumer Marken, Cambridge und co kennt ja kaum einer wenn er sich nicht mit Hifi beschäftigt.


----------



## manizzle (29. Januar 2012)

Caspar schrieb:


> Wieso kaufen Leute gleich noch Yamaha / HK / Pio und so Plastezeug?



weil haptik nicht unbedingt das ausschlaggebende kaufmaß ist. zumindest nicht unter leuten, die sich mit hifi auskennen (klar, ein paar legen trotzdem wert drauf). haptik zählt in geschäften, vor allem in massenwaren läden wie saturn/mediamarkt etc. wo tausende kunden am tag durchlaufen und alles betatschen und befummeln ... die fühlen dann n 20kg alu amp und denken sich der muss saugut sein ...

man kann aber auch n brutal guten amp bauen, der zum größten teil aus plastik besteht. somit spart man kosten und kann viel verstärker zb. zum kleineren preis anbieten.


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2012)

@ dfence

Ich denke der zweite Grund zieht stärker. Gerade bei den Stereo Verstärkern.

@ manizzle

Logisch das es nicht das ausschlaggebende Kaufmaß ist. Wo liegen denn die Vorteile der anderen Verstärker?

Edit: 
Yamaha A-S 500
Gut, auf dem Blatt hat der mehr Bums. Sub-Anschluss... (ob der notwendig ist ist eine andere Frage) und er hat nen richtig genialen Loudness Regler.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2012)

Worauf willst du den hinaus ? Warum hast du eigentlich nen Akai wenns doch Cambridge und co gibt


----------



## querinkin (29. Januar 2012)

Hab mir vor zwei Wochen ein weiteres Spielzeug bestellt, leider hat es Lieferschwierigkeiten. Aber länger warten bedeutet länger Vorfreude! 
Soll zwischen meinen PC und den CA740A und zusätzlich als KHV für meine KH dienen. Vom Aussehen her gefällt mir der Audiolab M-DAC schon sehr gut. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2012)

Weil er günstig war und geil aussieht.  (Okay, nach der Reperatur war er nicht mehr ganz so günstig, dafür ist er wieder fast wie neu... trotzdem möchte ich gern mal was neues was mich dann über locker 10 Jahre begleitet. Wenigstens an den kleinen Lautsprechern.)

Da es keine Unterschiede gibt dürfte ja alles ab ca. 35W an 8Ohm für den "gewöhnlichen" Hausgebrauch eine Übertreibung sein. (Über 100dB dürfte kaum jemand im Wohnzimmer haben wollen.) Damit kann man ja auf die Qualität achten. 

Hast du schon mal in die neueren Modelle hineingesehen und kannst etwas zu den verwendeten Teilen bzw zur Robustheit sagen? 
Was mich noch interessiert ist das Impulsverhalten von Verstärkern, was ja damit fast die Einzige klanglich relevante Sache sein dürfte!? Wodurch wird das beeinflusst? Leider kann ich keine Messungen oder großartig Literatur dazu finden.


----------



## hydro (29. Januar 2012)

Da bricht aber jemand eine Lanze für HK. 
Ein >1000€ teurer AVR möchte auch ordentlich verarbeitet sein, ich bezog mich bei der Kritik auf den HK980, welcher wie ich finde für den Preis unzureichend verarbeitet ist. Der Drehregler hatte keinen guten Gleichlauf, lief unrund und verdammt er fässt sich imo billig an. Das du das anders siehst, dfence, ist doch gut, schliesslich ist die Vielfalt am Markt groß genug um für Jeden den Richtigen zu finden. Ich finde z.B. Plastik sieht billig aus, egal wie hochwertig verarbeitet und verwendet. Es sieht einfach günstig aus, weswegen ich eher auf Glas und Metall stehe. Es ging mir auch eher um aktuelle Geräte, als um Modelle aus dem vorherigen Jahrtausend. 
Ein Gerät was im Markt steht und von genügend Idioten betatscht wurde sollte immernoch eine gewisse Stabilität vermitteln, schliesslich ist so ein Amp mehr als nur 2 Jahre im Betrieb und sollte auch nach 1000Stunden tadellos funktionieren.
HK hat halt nen sehr geiles Design und eine ordentliche Leistung, aber Material und Verarbeitung sprechen für mich in dem Preisbereich dagegen.

Davon abgesehen, ist der erste Eindruck oftmals entscheidend, ich werde mir auch niemals einen Opel kaufen, weil bei jeder Probefahrt irgendwelche Mängel aufgetaucht sind. Dabei ist es mir völlig egal ob es ein Vorführ- oder Privatwagen war. So bin ich eben und bin bis jetzt irgendwie damit klar gekommen. 



> Da es keine Unterschiede gibt dürfte ja alles ab ca. 35W an 8Ohm für den "gewöhnlichen" Hausgebrauch eine Übertreibung sein.


Gibt es diesen Unterschied wirklich nicht?


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Gibt es diesen Unterschied wirklich nicht?


 
Genau darum frage ich ja...  Mit fehlt für die Beantwortung der Frage die Erfahrung.

Immerhin weiss ich, dass das Impulsverhalten wichtig ist. Ein Verstärker mit schlechtem Impulsverhalten bügelt das schlechte (oder gute) Impulsverhalten von (vielen) Schallwandlern glatt, was einen "warem und runden" Klang erzeugt, während verstärker mit gutem Impulsverhalten bei Lautsprechern mit "schlechtem" Impulsverhalten Überschwinger verursachen und "aggressiver" klingen. Da ich einen Magnetostaten einsetzen möchte und später AMTs, welche ja ein geniales Impulsverhalten besitzen, darf theoretisch auch der Verstärker ein gutes Impulsverhalten haben. 

Ich habe wie gesagt keine Ahnung, so jedoch würde ich es theoretisch angehen.

Und inwiefern beeinflusst eigentlich die Leistung das Impulsverhalten? 
Klar ist, dass ein dynamisches Lied wahrscheinlich nur "leiser" gehört werden kann als ein Lied mit geringem Dynamikumfang, da die Stellen an denen ein starker Impuls erzeugt wird viel Leistung benötigen und der Verstärker schneller überlastet werden kann. Also das mehr Leistung grundlegend gut ist, ist logisch.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2012)

Wo wir wieder bei Verstärkerklang wären 
Soll ich die Frage mal zu nem Kumpel mitnehmen, der Verstärker selbst mitentwickelt und baut?


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2012)

Wow, ja das wäre echt super. Das würde immerhin Verstärkerklang erklären. 

Hmm, das könnte sich natürlich auch in einem Zeitbereich abspielen den unser Ohr nicht erfassen kann / wahrnimmt. So als Gegenargument.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2012)

Hmm du wohnst doch auch in Dresden... Kannst ihn ja persönlich ausquetschen wenn er mal wieder wegen seiner Freundin hier ist 
Wir wollten eh mal Verstärker- / Lautsprechervergleich machen.

Für mich hat nen Verstärker einen recht großen Einfluss auf den Klang. Mein Marantz klingt um Meilen besser als mein alter Onkyo AVR. Wenn der Verstärker allerdings mehr kostet als der ganze AVR... 
Ich will endlich meinen SR6005


----------



## Diavel (29. Januar 2012)

Bei AVR's und Vollverstärkern ist das ganze ja auch völlig klar.

Bis jetzt konnte es für mich noch kein AVR der <1000€ Klasse mit einem Einsteiger Vollverstärker der 300€ Klasse aufnehmen. Ist ja auch logisch. 6-8 Kanäle, D/A Wandlung, nen haufen DSP's, Dolby Lizenzgebühren und der ganze Kram kosten halt nen haufen Kohle. Das fehlt den AVR's am Ende einfach deutlich. 

Aber zwischen verschiedenen Vollverstärkern, vor allem ähnlicher Preisklasse, finde ich die Unterschiede echt Marginal. Da klingt nen Denon halt ne Spur voller als nen Yamaha (der widerrum Analytischer klingt). Und die Marantze klingen für mich gefühlt nochmal Bassstärker als die Denon's. Aber das sind wirklich alles nur Nuancen.

Grüße


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2012)

Das wäre natürlich echt geil! 

Damit dürften ja so einige Fragen beantwortet werden. Ein allzu kompetenter Gesprächspartner bin ich allerdings nicht. 

Leider sind meine aktuellen Lautsprecher nicht gerade mordsmässige Hifi-Geräte. (Peerless-Needle) Der Vergleich mit dem Akai dagegen dürfte sehr interessant sein. 
Ich habe geplant Anfang April mit dem Spontan-Bausatz weitestgehend fertig zu sein. Davor mache ich noch ein Praktikum und bin nicht in der Gegend. Im Aprill hätten wir womöglich sogar noch Magnetostaten am Start.

Wie schauts bei dir in dem Zeitraum aus?

Warum der Marantz besser als der Onkyo klingt, wird dann sicher auch gelüftet. 

@ Diavel

Bei den AVRs liegt das sicher an den ganzen "Störströmen" oder wie auch immer man das bezeichnen mag die durch die Elektrik antstehen. Es gibt ja schon Probleme wenn der PC analog angeschlossen wird.


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2012)

Also mir macht der Marantz PM 6003 deutlich mehr Spaß als der Denon AVR 1911, und das obwohl der Denon digital angeschlossen war und der Marantz noch am Realtek hängt. Das wird erst die Tage geändert


----------



## iceman650 (29. Januar 2012)

querinkin, das ist jetzt bitte nicht dein Ernst? 
Hat der LCD2, T1 und HD800 da... 
Hält der Audeze ungefähr das, was man ihm nachsagt?


----------



## querinkin (29. Januar 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Hält der Audeze ungefähr das, was man ihm nachsagt?


 Höre zur Zeit fast ausschliesslich mit dem Audeze. Wenn dir das weiter hilft...  Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass er meine neuste Errungenschaft ist. 
Klang und Verarbeitung sind mMn fantastisch. Vorallem der Tieftonbereich gefällt mir sehr gut. Tragekomfortist, mir als Brillenträger sitzt der T1 am Besten. Der HD800 und LCD2 sind in etwa gleich. Wobei der LCD um einiges schwerer ist. Das Gewicht hat mich bis jetzt, auch bei längerem Tragen, jedoch nicht weiter gestört.

Falls du mit dem Gedanken spielst dir den T1, HD800 oder einen anderen KH in der Preisklasse anzuschaffen. Unbedingt den LCD2 anhören.


----------



## iceman650 (29. Januar 2012)

Den Gedanken hatte ich schon, habe aber die ~1000€ in neue Lautsprecher (Duetta Top ADW) investiert. Die liegen aber leider noch im Karton hinten in meinem Raum, da das Gehäuse noch mit der CNC von speakerspace.de gemacht wird.
Und ehrlich gesagt, bereue ich es bisher auch nicht, den T1 habe ich schon hören können, und die haben mich beim Probehören nicht so sehr begeistert wie die Duetta Top (beide auf einem Top Level natürlich - Nuancen), was bei denen allerdings hauptsächlich am Hochtöner Eton ER4 liegt (wobei der Tieftöner, Eton 7-360/37 Hex, auch nicht zurückhängt )
Sind es alles 3 deine Kopfhörer? An was laufen die bei dir?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2012)

Duetta


----------



## querinkin (29. Januar 2012)

Die Lautsprecher sollen angeblich ein fantastisches Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben. Leider konnte ich sie noch nicht hören. Habe mir auch schon gedanken über Selbstbau gemacht. Könnte das Gehäuse rel. günstig machen, da mein Vater eine Schreinerei besitzt. Leider ist bis jetzt noch nichts daraus geworden. 

Ja sind alles meine KH. Werde höchstwahrscheinlich einen oder zwei wieder verkaufen. Irgendwann. 

Angeschlossen sind sie momentan an einer Infrasonic Quartet. Nächste oder übernächste Woche sollte der bestellte Audiolab M-Dac kommen. Dann werden die KH daran angeschlossen.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich kann dir gleich sagen, die Antwort warum Verstärker anders klingen ist für nen leie kaum verständlich weil du da schon sehr mit Technischen dingen Antworten musst. Sei mal grob gesagt, Transistor ist nicht gleich Transistor, natürlich machen sie alle das Gleiche, nur WIE sie es machen, das macht auch den unterschied, es gibt verschiedene arten von FET verschiedene aufbauten mit verschiedenen Materialien ( PNP, NPN ) Verschiedene aufbauten von Verstärker ( eintakt, gegentakt ) 

Die Impulsleistung ist von der Stromversorgung abhängig, Tiefbass ist abhängig davon wie Großzügig die SiebElkos dimensioniert sind, was sich auch wieder auf die Impulsleistung auswirkt. Und noch vieles mehr, das einfach mal zu erklären würde komplett den rahmen sprengen. 


Störströme in nem AVR ? Leute wir leben in ner zeit wo sowas absolut keine probleme darstellt, HF Schaltungen und co, jeder Hersteller der was auf sich gibt, steckt genügend Zeit in die Entwicklung der Schaltungen und macht das nicht per Autorouter im CAD Programm.

Und das mit der bis zu 1000€ AVR klasse das die nicht konkurieren können mit nem Stereo Amp der 300€ klasse, das würd ich mal nicht zu laut sagen, bzw würd ich gern mal wissen, wieviele AVR´s denn daheim an den Heimischen Boxen probegehört wurden ?


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2012)

Welche(n) Stereoverstärker, so bis 400€, würdest du kaufen weil du weisst das die Qualität stimmt?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (29. Januar 2012)

So hab jetzt mal mein Beyerdynamic DT 990Pro an meinem neuen Marantz SR5006 ausprobiert und BF3 geddadelt, BOAH bin fast von Stuhl gefallen, kein Vergleich zur Essence STX, der Bass und die Bühne viel Besser als die STX.

Die M98B (BF3) hört an dem Marantz so authentisch, die Explosionen Kraftvoll, echt Hammer, ich liebe den Marantz


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2012)

Caspar schrieb:


> Welche(n) Stereoverstärker, so bis 400€, würdest du kaufen weil du weisst das die Qualität stimmt?


 
Garkeinen, mit aktuellen Geräten befasse ich mich zu wenig, auserdem hab ich mehr als genug Verstärker schon daheim rumstehen  Ich würd wohl eher zu was alten greifen je nach anwendungsgebiet und den benutzen Lautsprechern. 

Und BTW 35W mögen für jemand reichen der eh nur leise Musik hört, mir reichen die bei weiten nicht, und ich hör in der regel mit um die 89-93db Musik wenns mal Laut sein darf, und wenns mal extrem sein darf dann auch um die 103db ( gemessen mit dem DB Messgerät was bei meinem H/K AVR dabei ist ) ich hab nur kein bock mein Amp dauernd an der Leistungsgrenze zu bewegen daher lieber mehr Power als zu wenig. 
Es kommt ja auch nochmal stark drauf an wie groß der Raum überhaupt ist, Wirkungsgrad der Lautsprecher, wieviel tiefgang man haben will usw. Für Tiefbässe brauch man Dampf das ist nunmal so.

@Kryptonite schonmal mit ner Barret M98 geschossen ?


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2012)

So viel ist klar...  Also 100dB brauche ich eher nicht und mit "normalen" Lautsprechern stellen auch 90dB bei 35Watt kein Problem dar. (Es sei denn man hört in 6m Abstand, bei mir sind vielleicht drei. Damit sollten 95dB machbar sein.) 

Da klemmts halt, ich möchte mal was neues. Dabei natürlich keinen Müll.


----------



## Diavel (29. Januar 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mal mein Beyerdynamic DT 990Pro an meinem neuen Marantz SR5006 ausprobiert und BF3 geddadelt, BOAH bin fast von Stuhl gefallen, kein Vergleich zur Essence STX, der Bass und die Bühne viel Besser als die STX.


 
Zumindest der Bass lässt sich ziemlich einfach mit der hohen Ausgangsimpedanz am KH Ausgang erklären. Mein Denon sorgt auch für nen sehr anständigen Bassboost an meinem DT 990 Pro. Die STX ist zwar auch nicht wirklich niederohmig am Ausgang, den Beyer beeindruckt das aber noch nicht sooo dolle. Am Verstärker gibts den Effekt dann aber sehr stark.

Grüße


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube Marantz bekommt bald neue Kunden 
Also bei Verstärkern bis 400€... Öhm Marantz? 
Schau mal nach PM6004 oder PM6003


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2012)

Caspar schrieb:


> So viel ist klar...  Also 100dB brauche ich eher nicht und mit "normalen" Lautsprechern stellen auch 90dB bei 35Watt kein Problem dar. (Es sei denn man hört in 6m Abstand, bei mir sind vielleicht drei. Damit sollten 95dB machbar sein.)
> 
> Da klemmts halt, ich möchte mal was neues. Dabei natürlich keinen Müll.


 
Definiere mal Normale Lautsprecher.... es kommt auf den Wirkungsgrad drauf an, wenn nen Lautsprecher nen Wirkungsgrad von 86db 1W/1M hat heist das noch lange nicht das er schlecht ist, und um 87db dann zu erreichen brauchs mehr als 1W mehr leistung, je höher die db werden desto mehr watt brauch es um auch nur 1db lauter zu werden.  Wenn die also 90db 1w/1m haben und du 3 Meter entfernt bist werden dir 35W unter umständen nicht ausreichen um 95db zu erreichen. 

Auserdem kommts auch nochmal drauf an wieviel der Hörraum "schluckt" Solche Messungen werde in spezielen Räumen gemacht mit einem Mikro vor den Lautsprechern, allerdings beim Heimgebrauch können diese werte dann trotzdem deutlich abweichen. 

Natürlich gibts einen Watt wahn heutzutage, und natürlich hängts von den hörgewohnheiten ab wieviel watt man letzendlich braucht.


PS : Übrigends lass dich nicht dazu verleiten was zu kaufen was andere für supertoll halten, das heist noch lange nicht das du das auch supertoll findest. Ich halt mich gewöhnlich mit Kaufberatungen zurück, wobei ich schon welche machen könnte, mittlerweile hab ich nen haufen marken ausprobiert, und nen haufen verschiedener Amps daheim rumstehen, trotzdem kann ich nur Tipps geben in welche richtung die Reise gehen soll, wenn ich weis was das Ziel ist. 

Soll heißen wenn mir jemand sagt er will viel Bass und Elektrische Musik hören, dann könnt ich sagen, schau mal nach alten Technics z.b


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (29. Januar 2012)

Marantz ist einfach Göttlich


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2012)

"Normal" bewegt sich genau im von dir beschriebenen Bereich.  

Ja... der Wahn... aber für deine 100dB + ordentlich Abstand brauchst du schon wirklich empfindliche Lautsprecher und ordentlich Verstärker-Bums. Den Maßstab möchte ich bei mir nicht ansetzen, dann hätte ich mir eher ein Hörnchen gebastelt. 

Wie es bei mir daheim aussieht muss ich noch herausfinden, darum spiele ich schon mit dem Gedanken Messequipment zu kaufen.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2012)

Was ich noch ganz vergessen hab zu erwähnen, es kommt auch nchmal drauf an mit was für ne Frequenz die db(a) gemessen wurden, 1khz brauchst halt nich so viel Dampf für 100db(a), aber um z.b bei 30hz auf 100db(a) zu kommen, da brauchst schon erheblich mehr Power. 
Selbst wenn mit Rosa Rauschen gemessen wird, dann wird ja der mittelwert angegeben, sofern der Lautsprecher nich komplett Linear spielt hast du dann vermutlich im 1khz bereich mehr db als im tiefton bereich. 

Und naja für meine 100db brauch ich garnicht mal sooo empfindliche Lautsrecher, sondern einfach nur Dampf, wenn ich es endlich mal auf die Reihe bekomm meine Hochtöner anzupassen, dann sollte ich nen wirkungsgrad von um die 89db(a) haben wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab. Damit ich Laut kann brauchs halt Dampf, und genau deswegen hab ich mir nen Harman Kardon gekauft, und ganz ehrlich seit ich den AVR hab, verstauben dann leztendlich alle Stereo Amps, Lediglich mein Kenwood wird weiter betrieben mit den Greencones und evt dann mit meinen neuen Zweitlautsprechern, aber Onkyo, Technics, und co können mit dem H/K einfach nicht mithalten. Und da soll nochmal einer sagen nen AVR schafts nicht gleichzugehen mit nem Stereo Amp.


----------



## sipsap (30. Januar 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mal mein Beyerdynamic DT 990Pro an meinem neuen Marantz SR5006 ausprobiert und BF3 geddadelt, BOAH bin fast von Stuhl gefallen, kein Vergleich zur Essence STX, der Bass und die Bühne viel Besser als die STX.
> 
> Die M98B (BF3) hört an dem Marantz so authentisch, die Explosionen Kraftvoll, echt Hammer, ich liebe den Marantz


 
dfence hat es mir ja schon vorweg genommen: woher weißt du das? ^^


----------



## Caspar (30. Januar 2012)

Genau so verhält es sich ja auch mit dem messen der Belastbarkeit. Deswegen sehe ich lieber auf Diagramme ohne üblen Glättungsfaktor. 

Steigen durch die Verstärkung nicht die Verzerrungen enorm an oder sind deine LS so belastbar?


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Januar 2012)

Die sind so belastbar, bis zu 250W kann ich reindonnern, und wenn der Amp nen guten Klirrfaktor hat is da nich so viel mit verzerren bei hoher Laustärke.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (30. Januar 2012)

Kennt jemand Qualitative Hochwertige Kopfhörerverlängerungskabel 3m ?


----------



## evosociety (30. Januar 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Qualitative Hochwertige Kopfhörerverlängerungskabel 3m ?


 
Jedes Kabel was deinen Ansprüchen an die Physische Belastbarkeit genügt ist Qualitativ Hochwertig.


----------



## manizzle (30. Januar 2012)

für alle die ein klein wenig handwerkliches geschick besitzen aber nur über ein kleines budget verfügen:

der 10€ DIY LS: http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=104&thread=5793&back=1&sort=lpost&z=1

die sind anscheinend wirklich nicht schlecht ^^ werd mir anfang nächstes semester mal an die dinger ran machen, werde dann berichten


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Januar 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Qualitative Hochwertige Kopfhörerverlängerungskabel 3m ?


 
Sommercable / Cordial ham jeweils richtig gute stabile.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (30. Januar 2012)

machts nen sinn nen PA verstärker vor den AVR zu klemmen bzw geht das überhaupt? oder gleich nen AVR mit mehr leistung zulegen?


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Januar 2012)

Vor den AVR ? Was soll das den bringen, wenn überhaupt dahinter. Aber es macht mehr sinn gleich nen gescheiten zu kaufen, auser du nutzt den PA Amp als Sub endstufe dann dürfts noch okay sein. Aber PA ist nicht gleich HIFI


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (30. Januar 2012)

ähh sry meinte ich doch, danach nicht davor. Macht das klanglich wirklich so nen utnerschied?


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Januar 2012)

kommt auf die Quali der PA endstufe drauf an.


----------



## Caspar (30. Januar 2012)

@ Manizzle

Dabei möchte ich dir gleich noch den kleinen Bretterhaufen, die Peerless Needle und die Sippo nahelegen.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (30. Januar 2012)

vermutlich müsste die dann schon wieder so viel kosten wie n AVR oder?  ich benutz ne PA endstufe fürn Sub das funktioniert zumindest gut


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Januar 2012)

Nich unbedingt, ist halt die frage für was du die benutzt allein fürn Sub hab ich ja schon gesagt, kann das Okay sein.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (30. Januar 2012)

Welcher AVR bis 800€ wäre denn in der Lage meine Klipsch ordentlich zu befeuern damit ich mir ums clipping keine gedanken machen muss


----------



## Sync (30. Januar 2012)

Was haltet ihr von Vinlys heutiger Stars zB David Guetta? Sind das eher Dekorationsstücke oder doch brauchbare Platten. Also klangtechnisch?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2012)

Manchmal "hilft" es wohl gegen Loudnesswar Nebenwirkungen, manchmal ist aber die Vinyl Scheibe auch genau so schlecht gemastert wie die entsprechende CD.
Technisch gibt es jedenfalls kein Argument für Vinyl, auch wenn das "Feeling" bei so einer großen Scheibe natürlich ein anderes ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Januar 2012)

Die CD ist jedenfalls ein Opfer des Loudness-War. Dem seine Songs haben nahezu Null Dynamik.


----------



## Diavel (31. Januar 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Mit dem Foobar Plug In "Dynamic Range Meter" schafft bei mir keine CD einen so schlechten Wert. Nothing but the Beat (Vocals) kommt gerade mal auf den Wert 4.

Zum Vergleich, normale Popproduktionen aller Musikrichtungen habe fast alle einen Wert zwischen 6 und 8. Z. B. das neue Coldplay Album, Gotjes Debütwerk, James Blake oder auch die aktuelle Justice Platte. Sehr gute Platten oder CD's schaffen auch mal 13-15. Ist aber sehr selten.

Den höchsten Dynamikumfang schaffen aber immer noch nur Klassikaufnahmen. Die Staatskapelle Berlin kommt mit der von ihr gespielten 9. Symphonie Beethovens auf den höchstwert 18. Das schafft bei mir keine andere Platte aus den Reihen der Popularmusik. Völlig egal ob Cd, Vinyl, DTS-CD, DVD-Audio oder SACD. Richtig viel Dynamic gibts leider nur bei Klassik...

Grüße


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Januar 2012)

Eine 18 hatte ich (zwei-)mal bei den Soundtracks von Command & Conquer (Tiberian Sun) > Synthie-Songs pur. Sind aber auch schon wieder über 10 Jahre alt.

Heutzutage darf man sich glücklich schätzen, wenn man mal eine 9-10 zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (31. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp BloodySuicide


----------



## Bier (31. Januar 2012)

Kann man eigl irgendwie ein Lautsprechergehäuse bauen, ohne die TSP des Chassis zu wissen?


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Januar 2012)

Nein !  Oder auf gut glück, aber dazu brauchst du umfangreiches Messequipment. Für nen anfänger oder erfahren nahezu unmöglich. Für nen Profi mit kompletten Equipment evt machbar, aber der macht sich nicht die mühe.


----------



## Bier (31. Januar 2012)

Ok. es geht darum, dass n Kumpel 2 Tieftöner rumfliegen hat. Er meint, dass sie von einem Paar Canton Karat 300 stammen. Also schon was älteres und will sich nen passiven Sub draus bauen. 
Sagen wir er würd das ganze geschlossen bauen, dann fällt wenigstens das Problem mit dem BR Kanal weg. Wegen dem Vollumen hab ich mal gehört, könnte man es doch so machen, dass man erstmal einen relativ großen Kasten baut und ihn dann immer weiter (z.B. mit 1 Liter Milchtüten o.ä.) auffüllen und dann mit dem Ohr das richtige Vollumen bestimmt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Januar 2012)

Gibt es den SanDisk Sansa Clip+ auch komplett ohne Speicherkarte ?


----------



## Lee (31. Januar 2012)

30 Sekunden google: Der hat keine Speicherkarte sondern entweder 2,4 oder 8 gig internen Speicher und ist mit Speicherkarten erweiterbar.


----------



## sipsap (31. Januar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Ok. es geht darum, dass n Kumpel 2 Tieftöner rumfliegen hat. Er meint, dass sie von einem Paar Canton Karat 300 stammen. Also schon was älteres und will sich nen passiven Sub draus bauen.
> Sagen wir er würd das ganze geschlossen bauen, dann fällt wenigstens das Problem mit dem BR Kanal weg. Wegen dem Vollumen hab ich mal gehört, könnte man es doch so machen, dass man erstmal einen relativ großen Kasten baut und ihn dann immer weiter (z.B. mit 1 Liter Milchtüten o.ä.) auffüllen und dann mit dem Ohr das richtige Vollumen bestimmt.


 
tja bei subs geht das noch mMn noch gut. kannst ja zb das volumen der original box als richtwert nehmen. wenn diese BR war nochmal einige liter drauf und ausprobieren. allerdings wird ich mit restholz experimentieren.


----------



## manizzle (31. Januar 2012)

für auskünfte rund um den subwoofer selbstbau  empfehle ich zahlreiche foren/themenseiten, wo vieles drin steht. sollten immer noch fragen offen stehen, einfach mal den udo wohlgemuth anrufen ... im hifi forum zb. klopfen sich nicht nur schreinermeister auf die schulter, da wird jedem geholfen ...


----------



## Finch?? (31. Januar 2012)

Udo wird sich sicher nicht freuen, wenn ihm ein ihm Unbekannter Fragen zu Selbstbauten stellt, die nichts mit seinen zu tun haben. Zudem könnte er nicht mehr sagen als wir, er kennt die TSP's genausowenig. Im Hifi Forum gibt es vllt den ein oder anderen, der dir bei genau diesem Chassis helfen kann.

Was steht denn hinten drauf?

Ansonsten hilft wirklich nur probieren.


----------



## Caspar (31. Januar 2012)

@ manizzle

So isses. 

Der Ansatz mit dem großen Gehäuse und dessen Befüllung ist schon richtig, allerdings kann es gut sein, dass das Ergebnis nicht sonderlich toll ist. Ist die Frage ob ihr den Aufwand treiben wollt oder nicht gleich nach einem AM80 als B-Ware und einem Mivoc 3000 seht.
speaker trade - Eigenbau - mivoc AM SW 1100 A-II optische B-Ware


----------



## Bier (31. Januar 2012)

Okay, danke. Werds ihm ausrichten


----------



## hydro (31. Januar 2012)

Habt ihr einen schönen Stereo-Receiver den ihr empfehlen könnt? Oder ist es besser Vollverstärker + Tuner zu kaufen?


----------



## Sync (31. Januar 2012)

Budget? Darf es auch gebraucht sein?^^


----------



## hydro (1. Februar 2012)

Es muss gebraucht sein, sollte die 300€ nicht überschreiten. Mich interessiert gerade ein HK3490, könnte den für 200€ denke bekommen. Aber man liest so oft geteilte Meinungen zu HK. Wie ist der Onkyo TX8030?


----------



## Sync (1. Februar 2012)

Für 200€?! Ich würde sofort zuschlagen 
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich ein HK-Fan bin.
Der HK hat dazu viel mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

Zu meiner Frage zu soundpick.de ich meinte eigentlich nicht das Angebot sondern ob dort jemand schonmal bestellt hat.

Die Preise bekommt man ja recht einfach selber raus.


----------



## hydro (1. Februar 2012)

> Für 200€?! Ich würde sofort zuschlagen
> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich ein HK-Fan bin.
> Der HK hat dazu viel mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten



Die Anschlüsse sind mir eigentlich egal... Es reizt mich nur das Design und die Leistung, wobei der TX-8050 da nicht viel schlechter ist. 
Es gibt aber laut einigen Besitzern lautes Grundrauschen und Aussetzer.  Muss ich wohl hin fahren zum Probehören.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (1. Februar 2012)

Kennt ihr Attraktive Kopfhörer Ständer die ich auf mein Low-Board neben mein AVR stellen kann, sollte aber nicht gleich 100€ Kosten


----------



## manizzle (1. Februar 2012)

sowas in der art:

http://www.arsmundi.de/productphotos/363800.jpg

und aufm arm kommt der kopfhörer drauf  ich fänds brutalst geil


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (1. Februar 2012)

Naja das ist nicht so mein Ding, muss schon gut aussehen


----------



## manizzle (1. Februar 2012)

ok, willst du eher was schlichtes, futuristisches, gamerstyle, etc?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (1. Februar 2012)

Hmm Gamerstyle und Futuristisches nicht, naja so Designerstyle


----------



## manizzle (1. Februar 2012)

wie wärs mit dem hier?

Adam Hall Kopfhörerhalter « Rackzubehör

ansonsten hier gibts noch viel inspiration:

Kopfhrerstnder? Wie bewahrt ihr eure KH auf?, Kopfhrer allgemein - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## Sync (1. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Die Anschlüsse sind mir eigentlich egal... Es reizt mich nur das Design und die Leistung, wobei der TX-8050 da nicht viel schlechter ist.
> Es gibt aber laut einigen Besitzern lautes Grundrauschen und Aussetzer.  Muss ich wohl hin fahren zum Probehören.


 
Hab ich beide (achtung wichtig!) im Laden schon gehört.. konnte da keine Unterschiede ausmachen.


----------



## hydro (1. Februar 2012)

Ach bei Verstärkern höre ich auch keinen Unterschied. Es geht mir nur darum ob er bei leiser Musik ein hörbares Rauschen von sich gibt, wird sicherlich nicht alle Modelle betreffen. Würde mich nur extrem nerven, da ich auch nicht umtauschen kann.


----------



## Sync (1. Februar 2012)

Achsooo^^ na denn frohes hören 

@Kryptonite_1988

Woo Audio Universal Adjustable Height Aluminum Headphone Stands


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Die Anschlüsse sind mir eigentlich egal... Es reizt mich nur das Design und die Leistung, wobei der TX-8050 da nicht viel schlechter ist.
> Es gibt aber laut einigen Besitzern lautes Grundrauschen und Aussetzer.  Muss ich wohl hin fahren zum Probehören.


 
Also mein H/K hatte wohl in der tat auch nen gewissen Grundrauschen wenn die Klangreglung aktiv war, was allerdings durch nen Software Update behoben wurde.  Ich weis ja nicht welche Firmware bei den leuten drauf war, die ähnliche probleme haben mit dem HK3490, kannst ja mal bei H/K schauen ob das teil nen Software update Port hat, und obs verschiedene Firmwares für den Amp gibt.


----------



## hydro (1. Februar 2012)

> Also mein H/K hatte wohl in der tat auch nen gewissen Grundrauschen wenn  die Klangreglung aktiv war, was allerdings durch nen Software Update  behoben wurde.  Ich weis ja nicht welche Firmware bei den leuten drauf  war, die ähnliche probleme haben mit dem HK3490, kannst ja mal bei H/K  schauen ob das teil nen Software update Port hat, und obs verschiedene  Firmwares für den Amp gibt.


Ja er hat einen Port, wo findet man updates? Google und HK haben kein richtiges Ergebnis gebracht, oder ist der nur Deko? 
Was das Rauschen deutlich hörbar oder nur bei geringem Abstand und rel. hohem Pegel? Optisch gefällt er mir ja richtig gut...


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (1. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> @Kryptonite_1988
> 
> Woo Audio Universal Adjustable Height Aluminum Headphone Stands



Die sehen zwar gut aus aber viel zu Teuer

Item total:$59.00
Shipping and handling $42.00
Total:$101.00 USD


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2012)

Schreib mal direkt Harman Kardon an, ich glaub die bekommst du auf ner CD nach hause geschickt. Bei meinem war zumindest ne Original CD von Harman Kardon dabei mit der aktuellsten Firmware, dem Flash Programm und ner Anleitung. Wie das mit dem rauschen war, kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen, ich hab den bereits mit der aktuellsten Firmware bekommen da war das problem nicht mehr vorhanden, wärend man in div foren von denn gleichen problemen lesen konnte, manche hatten sie, manche nicht, immer wars in verbindung mit der Klangreglung die ja über den DSP läuft welcher ja updatefähig ist bei Harman Kardon. 

Ja Optisch sind die teile schon klasse, meiner hat ja ne ähnliche optik, nur das meiner halt nen AVR ist.


----------



## Sync (1. Februar 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Die sehen zwar gut aus aber viel zu Teuer
> 
> Item total:$59.00
> Shipping and handling $42.00
> Total:$101.00 USD


 
Ja das hindert mich auch am Kauf


----------



## hydro (1. Februar 2012)

Da gehts schon los, ich habe kein einziges CD Laufwerk 
Ich werde mir das Gerät, falls ich es kaufe, einfach vorher anhören. Ja der AVR ist auch was feines, nur brauche ich die ganzen Funktionen nicht. Ich brauche nur einen Tuner, nen Phono, ne brauchbare Endstufe und einen Sleeptimer


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2012)

Kein Optisches Laufwerk im PC ?


----------



## hydro (1. Februar 2012)

Aktuell kein funktionierendes und der apfel hatte ja noch nie eins ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2012)

na okay bekommst ja zum glück auch überall hinterher geworfen *g* soll der Verkäufer das update machen, falls überhaupt eins vorhanden ist. Wenn du probehören gehst kannst ja mal die Firmware Version von dem Amp auslesen und die vergleichen lassen.

Find ich übrigends ne astreine sache das man bei Harman Kardons die Firmware updaten kann, bei meinem AVR hats die möglichkeit neue Soundfeatures einzubauen, wie bei meinem da wurde nachträglich z.b Dolby ProLogicIIx eingefügt für 6.1 bzw 7.1 und Dolby ProLogicIIz


----------



## nyso (1. Februar 2012)

@hydro: Schau dir doch mal die aktuellen Marantz an. Z.b.Pm5003 mit passendem Turner etc.


----------



## hydro (1. Februar 2012)

Kein sleeptimer, keine fernbedienung(?), schreckliches design imo, wenig leistung 2x40 an 8 ohm. Ich hoer gerne mal laut :/


----------



## nyso (2. Februar 2012)

Verstärker mit Sleeptimer?
Fernbedienung hat er.
Leistung 2x40 stimmt so nicht, laut Messungen der Zeitschriften, Design ist Geschmacksache, ich finds sehr gut.


----------



## Diavel (2. Februar 2012)

Verstärker mit Sleeptimer kenn ich auch keine. Grundsätzlich bauen aber alle bekannten Firmen wie Denon, Marantz, Yamaha, Onkyo, NAD, etc sehr solide Geräte in der Preisklasse.

Ich würde mal eine Vorauswahl nach dem Design treffen und dann nach den kleinen Klangunterschieden entscheiden. Optisch gefallen mir im Moment die Denon und Yamaha Geräte am besten. Marantz find ich irgendwie pottenhäßlich. Auch wenn die Bullaugenoptik hier allgemein viel Anklang zu finden scheint.


----------



## hydro (2. Februar 2012)

> Ich würde mal eine Vorauswahl nach dem Design treffen und dann nach den kleinen Klangunterschieden entscheiden.



Ich treffe sie eben nach Design, Leistung, Fernbedienung, Radio und Sleeptimer. Genau genommen treffe nicht ich die hauptsächliche Vorauswahl, sondern meine Regierung.


----------



## gamain (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****



shadynet schrieb:


> Moin moin, neuer hier ^^
> Meine Spielecke  2x Denon DN-S3500 + Pioneer DJM707 + Sennheiser HD25-II + kaputter Sony MDR-V700DJ + Rane Serato Scratch Live + Krempel und Mist (ja, links das ist ein Telefon....)
> 
> 
> ...


hab das Syrincs M3-220 bei mir auch stehen und was besseres und vorallem lauteres in der Größe und Preissegemt ist mir noch nicht untergekommen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-38.html#post663743


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

> Alles Dinge, die eben nicht messbar sind. Hinzu kommt noch, dass jede Musik andere Anforderungen an den Kopfhörer stellt. Du besitzt ja neben dem DT 880 auch noch den DT 770.
> Diese sind verschieden abgestimmt und unterscheiden sich auch in den von Dir aufgezählten Punkten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn Du Deine Musiksammlung durchstöberst Titel findest, wo Dir mal die Wiedergabe vom 770 und mal die Wiedergabe vom 880 besser gefällt. Deine beiden Beyers unterscheiden sich zwar in der Bauart, nicht aber in der technischen Qualität.



Wie gesagt, das die Soundings vor und Nachteile haben ist mir durchaus bewusst. Sie Unterscheiden sich deutlich in der technischen Qualität, gerade was Auflösung und Bühne usw. Darstellt spielt der 880 deutlich über dem 770. Der 770 eignet sich für manche Musikstile etwas besser, was ihn aber nicht zu einem besseren Hörer macht.
Mal grobes Beispiel, mein Sennheiser CX200 klingt am iPhone besser, da besserer Wirkungsgrad, als mein 880. Macht das den CX200 zu einem besseren Kopfhörer? Noch anderes Beispiel ( Ich mag Autos *G*), ein VW Golf finde ich vom Design her schöner als einen 5er BMW (was natürlich nicht stimmt), macht es den Golf damit zu einem besseren Auto?

Klar ist bei Kopfhörern der Geschmack der maßgebliche Kaufgrund, aber die technische Überlegenheit, kann man mit dem Geschmack nicht begründen noch widerlegen.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (3. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das die Soundings vor und Nachteile haben ist mir durchaus bewusst. Sie Unterscheiden sich deutlich in der technischen Qualität, gerade was Auflösung und Bühne usw. Darstellt spielt der 880 deutlich über dem 770. Der 770 eignet sich für manche Musikstile etwas besser, was ihn aber nicht zu einem besseren Hörer macht.



Das was Du meinst nennt sich Klangcharakeristik und in die fällt nicht nur das Sounding eines Kopfhörers, sondern eben auch Auflösung, Bühne, Staffelung, Stimmwiedergabe, Präzision.
Die Bezeichnung technische Qualität ist in diesem Zusammenhang aber absolut irreführend, weil es technisch eben nicht messbar und somit auch nicht belegbar ist.



hydro schrieb:


> Mal grobes Beispiel, mein Sennheiser CX200 klingt am iPhone besser, da besserer Wirkungsgrad, als mein 880. Macht das den CX200 zu einem besseren Kopfhörer?



An Deinem iPhone ohne Kopfhörerverstärker und nur im Vergleich zum DT880 250 Ohm ganz offensichtlich.



hydro schrieb:


> Noch anderes Beispiel ( Ich mag Autos *G*), ein VW Golf finde ich vom Design her schöner als einen 5er BMW (was natürlich nicht stimmt), macht es den Golf damit zu einem besseren Auto?



Wenn jemandem der Golf besser gefällt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, wird er sich dafür entscheiden. Macht die Existenz des 5ers den Golf zu einem schlechteren Auto?



hydro schrieb:


> Klar ist bei Kopfhörern der Geschmack der maßgebliche Kaufgrund, aber die technische Überlegenheit, kann man mit dem Geschmack nicht begründen noch widerlegen.



Völlig egal wie die Technik aussieht, der Geschmack ist entscheidend. Die Technik und der damit betriebene Aufwand ist Mittel zum Zweck den Geschmack möglichst vieler Kunden zu treffen. Nur weil ein hoher technischer Aufwand erbracht wird, ist das aber noch lange keine Erfolgsgarantie.


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

Gibt es überhaupt besser/schlechter im Audiobereich? Deiner Aussage kann ich ja entnehmen, dass ein Superlux besser sein kann, als meinetwegen, ein HD800, T1, AH-D7000 usw. wenn er mir besser gefällt? Das wiederum würde bedeuten, man muss gar nicht viel Geld ausgeben? 

Du möchtest mir also erklären, um bei dem Beispiel HD558 zu bleiben, jemand kauft sich einen HD558, weil er ihm am besten gefällt in der Klangcharakteristik. Das heisst also, dass die Auflösung, Detailstärke, Bühne usw. so extrem Subjektiv ist, das jeder sie anders empfindet? Bei mir war es bis jetzt immer so, dass die Charakteristikt (wie du sie beschreibst) mit teureren Kopfhörern immer besser wurde. Was für mich nicht nur die akustische, sondern auch die technische Überlegenheit zeigt. Ein Kopfhörer ist schliesslich ein Stück Technik.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Februar 2012)

Es ist doch auch so, das einem die Einbildung hier Dinge vosrpielen KANN (nicht muss).
In etwa der Richtung:
"Der KH war teurer, war von Markenhersteller XYZ und MUSS daurch besser sein..."
Ist doch auch teilweise bei den Lautsprecherkabeln so (Stichwort Oehlbach).
Viele bilden sich ein, weil sie diese teuren Kabel haben, klingt ihr System noch besser


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

> Viele bilden sich ein, weil sie diese teuren Kabel haben, klingt ihr System noch besser


Ja das gibt es, mein ich aber nicht. Ich meine eher so Sachen wie: „ Wow, das hab ich ja noch nie gehört in dem Lied!“


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Februar 2012)

So demnächst kommt zu meinen 2 Nubox381er noch ein Yamahaa RX V471


----------



## Mr_Blonde (3. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt besser/schlechter im Audiobereich? Deiner Aussage kann ich ja entnehmen, dass ein Superlux besser sein kann, als meinetwegen, ein HD800, T1, AH-D7000 usw. wenn er mir besser gefällt?



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist nicht sehr hoch, aber wenn er jemandem tatsächlich besser gefällt, natürlich.



hydro schrieb:


> Das wiederum würde bedeuten, man muss gar nicht viel Geld ausgeben?



Nicht zwingend. Ist das jetzt schlimm?



hydro schrieb:


> Du möchtest mir also erklären, um bei dem Beispiel HD558 zu bleiben, jemand kauft sich einen HD558, weil er ihm am besten gefällt in der Klangcharakteristik. Das heisst also, dass die Auflösung, Detailstärke, Bühne usw. so extrem Subjektiv ist, das jeder sie anders empfindet? Bei mir war es bis jetzt immer so, dass die Charakteristikt (wie du sie beschreibst) mit teureren Kopfhörern immer besser wurde. Was für mich nicht nur die akustische, sondern auch die technische Überlegenheit zeigt. Ein Kopfhörer ist schliesslich ein Stück Technik.



Ja, das ist extrem subjektiv. Wo die eine Person Details vermisst, empfindet der andere einen KH als zu anstrengend. Eine gigantische Bühne erfreut den Klassikhörer, dem Jazzhörer einer live Aufnahme kommt diese riesen Bühne im Zusammenhang mit seiner Musik unrealistisch vor. Metal und Technohörer erfreuen sich am direkten Klang mit enger Bühne eines HD 25, für den Klassikhörer ist er viel zu einengend.
Es ist einfach unmöglich, dass es einen Kopfhörer gibt, der alles kann. Dazu unterscheidet sich allein die Musik schon zu stark voneinander, Hörvorlieben sowieso und die Aufnahmequalität kommt auch noch hinzu.


----------



## sipsap (3. Februar 2012)

Mr_Blonde schrieb:


> Ja, das ist extrem subjektiv. Wo die eine Person Details vermisst, empfindet der andere einen KH als zu anstrengend. Eine gigantische Bühne erfreut den Klassikhörer, dem Jazzhörer einer live Aufnahme kommt diese riesen Bühne im Zusammenhang mit seiner Musik unrealistisch vor. Metal und Technohörer erfreuen sich am direkten Klang mit enger Bühne eines HD 25, für den Klassikhörer ist er viel zu einengend.
> Es ist einfach unmöglich, dass es einen Kopfhörer gibt, der alles kann. Dazu unterscheidet sich allein die Musik schon zu stark voneinander, Hörvorlieben sowieso und die Aufnahmequalität kommt auch noch hinzu.


 
das kann ich von meiner seite so unterschreiben


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

> Ja, das ist extrem subjektiv.


Gerade die genannten Punkte, empfinde ich als relativ objektiv wahrnehmbar. 



> Wo die eine Person Details vermisst, empfindet der andere einen KH als zu anstrengend.


Das habe ich noch nie gehört, ist die Detailstärke und Fähigkeit möglichst alles darzustellen nicht der Grund einen „besseren" KH zu kaufen?!



> Ja, das ist extrem subjektiv. Wo die eine Person Details vermisst, empfindet der andere einen KH als zu anstrengend. Eine gigantische Bühne erfreut den Klassikhörer, dem Jazzhörer einer live Aufnahme kommt diese riesen Bühne im Zusammenhang mit seiner Musik unrealistisch vor. Metal und Technohörer erfreuen sich am direkten Klang mit enger Bühne eines HD 25, für den Klassikhörer ist er viel zu einengend.
> Es ist einfach unmöglich, dass es einen Kopfhörer gibt, der alles kann. Dazu unterscheidet sich allein die Musik schon zu stark voneinander, Hörvorlieben sowieso und die Aufnahmequalität kommt auch noch hinzu.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Es gibt Kopfhörer die sich für eine bestimmte Musikrichtung besser eignen als andere, aber dennoch ändert das nichts daran, dass ein Kopfhörer der eine große Bühne hat, eine höhere Auflösung und Kontrast hat besser ist als ein kleines Teil, was dieses nicht darstellt. Unabhängig von der Atmosphäre die der Kopfhörer auf Grund seiner Abstimmung aufbaut.

Nur aus Interesse, welche Kopfhörer hast du denn schon gehört?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2012)

Welches Programm soll ich nutzen um die CDs auf mein PC zubekommen?
Dazu will ich noch sagen das ich sie auf meinem MP3 Player, Clip Zip nutzen will.


----------



## zøtac (3. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr ne empfehlung für ne externe Soundkarte? Am besten gleich mit KHV, würde sowas beim DT 770 Pro limitieren? Eher nicht oder?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Februar 2012)

@ turbosnake : Schon oft empfohlen worden  Exact Audio Copy -> Den Lame MP3-Encoder musst du glaub ich aber noch extra downloaden und in das Programm einfügen.

@ zøtac : Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben ?


----------



## zøtac (3. Februar 2012)

Bis 100€ wäre ok, ungern bis 150€ und über 150€ geht gar nicht


----------



## Mr_Blonde (3. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch nie gehört, ist die Detailstärke und Fähigkeit möglichst alles darzustellen nicht der Grund einen „besseren" KH zu kaufen?!



Nicht für jeden. Ein Kopfhörer der analytisch klingt, sprich viele Details darstellt erfordert immer eine höhere Konzentration beim Hören. Egal ob man nun sich nun bewusst oder unbewusst auf die Musik konzentrieren möchte. Den einen erfreut der Detailgrad, der andere wird dadurch müde. Wenn letzterer neben dem Musikgenuss noch ein Buch lesen möchte, wird er nicht lange beides gleichzeitig geniessen können.

Ich persönlich nutze einen Sennheiser HD 590 und für unterwegs als Kontrast dazu einen HD 25-1 II. Der HD 590 hängt meist an einer Essense ST, der HD 25 an einem iPod und wird verstärkt von einem FiiO E11. Ebenfalls für den mobilen Einsatz nutze ich hin und wieder die IEs Beyerdynamic DTX 100. Dazu besitze ich noch die IEs Denon C-551, die ich aber nicht mehr benutze. Für MP Games nutze ich derzeit noch ein Sennheiser PC 350. Vielleicht werde ich mir noch ein PC 360 gönnen, weil die Pleatherpads vom 350 im Hochsommer doch recht unangenehm sein können. Klangliche Gründe sind dafür nicht ausschlaggebend, da bin ich bei MP Games genügsam.
Ansonsten habe ich schon gehört, mal mehr mal weniger intensiv:

Audiotechnica ATH M50, Shure SRH 840, Denon AH D2000, Beyerdynamic 770 pro, 880 Edt 2005, 990 pro, Sennheiser HD 570, 580, 595, 598, 558, 600, 650, AKG K 601, 701, 518, Beats by Dr Dre Solo HD

Bisher konnte mich keiner von denen von meinen bisherigen loseisen. T1 und co spar ich lieber aus, nachher werde ich doch noch schwach.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Februar 2012)

@ zøtac : Warum willst du unbedingt eine externe ?


----------



## zøtac (3. Februar 2012)

Weil ich in zukunft vom PC komplett auf nen Laptop umsteigen will, da will ich nicht noch mal eine kaufen. 
Ich weiß, intern bekommt man mehr fürs Geld aber geht halt nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe, dann kann dir jemand anders weiterhelfen  Bei externen Soundkarten weiß ich nur, dass die Asus Xonar Essence One gute ist, die leider um die 400 € kostet.


----------



## Flat85 (3. Februar 2012)

Musik CD's auf den PC bringen klappt wunderbar mit dem Mediaplayer! (Auch ohne Any... )
Warum ein Programm installieren für eine Funktion die Windows sowieso schon kann...
Kopieren von Musik von einer CD

Gruß Flat


----------



## Mr_Blonde (3. Februar 2012)

@*zøtac

*Ist knapp über Deinem Maximalbudget, wird aber auch sehr gern empfohlen:
YULONG U100 Mini DAC KHV (silver) | eBay


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

> Nicht für jeden. Ein Kopfhörer der analytisch klingt, sprich viele Details darstellt erfordert immer eine höhere Konzentration beim Hören. Egal ob man nun sich nun bewusst oder unbewusst auf die Musik konzentrieren möchte. Den einen erfreut der Detailgrad, der andere wird dadurch müde. Wenn letzterer neben dem Musikgenuss noch ein Buch lesen möchte, wird er nicht lange beides gleichzeitig geniessen können.


Das mit dem analytischen sehe ich genau so. Ein K701 und DT880 der seine Auflösung und Detailstärke mit dem leicht angehobenen Hochton erkauft kann mitunter stressig werden. Ein HD650, mit seiner deutlich freundlicheren Abstimmung hingegen, ist in den Bereichen nicht viel schlechter, allerdings durch die abgesenkten Höhen und den warmen Mitteltonbereich deutlich empfehlenswerter für die lange entspannte Anwendung. Dennoch sind alle drei Kopfhörer auf einer technischen und qualitativen Ebene. Naja der K701 nicht unbedingt qualitativ, kostet aber auch 100€ weniger als die anderen beiden.

Gerade Details sind eigentlich eine Sache, die nur hörbar werden, wenn man wirklich zuhört, weswegen ich den ermüdenden Effekt nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann. 



> Bisher konnte mich keiner von denen von meinen bisherigen loseisen.


Das freut mich, dass du eine gute Kombination für dich gefunden hast, geht mir mit dem DT880 ähnlich, dennoch halte ich die 1000€ Klasse klanglich und auch technisch für überlegen. Das beginnt mit dem „Tesla-Prinzip“ von BD (wie es bei den anderen heisst weis ich nicht), und endet bei einer originaleren Wiedergabe der Quelle. Das mir ein DT770 gefällt, für DnB usw., macht ihn für mich noch nicht zu einem sehr guten Kopfhörer. :/ In meinen Öhrchen ist der 880 dem 770 in Sachen Reproduktion Haus hoch überlegen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2012)

Dann bleibt nur die Frage nach der Bit Rate.
Leider finde ich das nicht wieder wo die Unterschiede recht gering sind hat.

Flac finde ich jetzt für den Player nicht so sinnvoll (da wohl die Menge größer ist) wäre aber die sinnvollste Backup Lösung auf dem PC.


----------



## Bier (3. Februar 2012)

Flat85 schrieb:


> Musik CD's auf den PC bringen klappt wunderbar mit dem Mediaplayer! (Auch ohne Any... )
> Warum ein Programm installieren für eine Funktion die Windows sowieso schon kann...
> Kopieren von Musik von einer CD
> 
> Gruß Flat


 Natürlich geht das wunderbar, aber FLAC z.B. ist dabei nicht möglich.


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

> Dann bleibt nur die Frage nach der Bit Rate.


Für mp3 mobil an dem Player reicht 192kBit und mehr völlig aus.


----------



## sipsap (3. Februar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das wunderbar, aber FLAC z.B. ist dabei nicht möglich.


 
dbpoweramp! gibts auch als trial dBpoweramp: CD Ripper & Audio Converter. Secure ripping to mp3, FLAC, m4a, Apple Lossless & WMA

lese grade in der trial ist kein mp3-encoder. für flac und cds aber super.

edith2: hm bei mir gehts doch. hab aber auch lame installiert. funzt auch nur laut chip nicht.


----------



## Bier (3. Februar 2012)

Hab mich mitlerweile mit EAC angefreundet


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2012)

Gut eingerichtet ist fast alles.

Aber wie kann man sich die Künstler, Liednamen  raussuchen lassen?

Und wie bekomme ich den Aufkleber vom Display ab beim Clip Zip?


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Februar 2012)

EAC ist doch mit wohl das beste Prog dafür. Wenn man extra ne Laufwerksvorbeschleunigung mit einbaut. Oder man mit Hilfe des Internets Fehler korrigieren lassen kann.
So dauert das Rippen nicht 5min wie bei nem 0815 Prog, sonder gleich mal 20-30min


----------



## sipsap (3. Februar 2012)

kochen ut eac aber auch nur mit wasser  was für fehler? in den tags?


----------



## Mr_Blonde (3. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> [...]
> Das freut mich, dass du eine gute Kombination für dich gefunden hast, geht mir mit dem DT880 ähnlich, dennoch halte ich die 1000€ Klasse klanglich und auch technisch für überlegen. Das beginnt mit dem „Tesla-Prinzip“ von BD (wie es bei den anderen heisst weis ich nicht), und endet bei einer originaleren Wiedergabe der Quelle.
> [...]



Die Materialien die verwendet werden und der Entwicklungsaufwand der betrieben wird ist sicherlich deutlich hochertiger/höher, als bei Kopfhörern in der 200 - 300 EUR Klasse. Wenn Du mit "originalere Wiedergabe der Quelle" eine Annäherung an einen absolut linearen Frequenzgang meinst, ist es natürlich einfacher, dies mit einem hohen Budget zu realisieren.
Allerdings sieht es in der Realität so aus, dass auch die 1000EUR+ Modelle auch leicht gesoundet sind. Womit wir wieder beim Klang und den persönlichen Präferenzen angelangt wären.
Hinzu kommt, dass aktuelle Musik die enorme Dynamikbandbreite, die theoretisch und technisch schon lange zur Verfügung steht, nicht ansatzweise nutzt.
"Loudness War" ist hier das Stichwort. Das führt nämlich dazu, dass die im Grunde genommen technisch schlechteren Kopfhörer, weil stark gesoundet, in der Praxis deutlich mehr Spass machen und darüber hinaus ironischerweise dichter an der digital unbearbeiteten Aufnahme liegen, als die technisch besseren Kopfhörer, die nur den vom Toningenieur gequirlten, völlig übersteuerten Einheitsbrei wiedergeben.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn ihr meine Fragen beantwortet wäre mir seht geholfen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Februar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> kochen ut eac aber auch nur mit wasser  was für fehler? in den tags?


 
CRC-Fehler 

Künster auslesen muss erst eingerichtet werden. Metadatenlieferant-Einstellungen feeddb auswählen und co einrichten. dann kanste im Prog selber unter "Datenbank" - "Hole CD-Information von" - "Metadatenlieferant"


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2012)

Jetzt geht es, das war falsch eingestellt.
Jetzt rippe ich es.

Wäre es nicht schlauer es gleich auf den Player zu rippen?


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

> Wenn Du mit "originalere Wiedergabe der Quelle" eine Annäherung an einen absolut linearen Frequenzgang meinst, ist es natürlich einfacher, dies mit einem hohen Budget zu realisieren.
> Allerdings sieht es in der Realität so aus, dass auch die 1000EUR+ Modelle auch leicht gesoundet sind. Womit wir wieder beim Klang und den persönlichen Präferenzen angelangt wären.



Naja die Nubert NuPro hat ja im Nahfeld auch einen extrem linearen Frequenzgang, trotzdem ist eine 1000€ Box besser im klang, obwohl sie nicht so „gerade“ spielt. Da vorallem wieder Detailstärke und Räumlichkeit. 


> Hinzu kommt, dass aktuelle Musik die enorme Dynamikbandbreite, die theoretisch und technisch schon lange zur Verfügung steht, nicht ansatzweise nutzt.
> "Loudness War" ist hier das Stichwort. Das führt nämlich dazu, dass die im Grunde genommen technisch schlechteren Kopfhörer, weil stark gesoundet, in der Praxis deutlich mehr Spass machen und darüber hinaus ironischerweise dichter an der digital unbearbeiteten Aufnahme liegen, als die technisch besseren Kopfhörer, die nur den vom Toningenieur gequirlten, völlig übersteuerten Einheitsbrei wiedergeben.



Eine zu hohe Dynamik über 20dB ist aber auch kein Genuss, selbst alte Originalaufnahmen wurden schon komprimiert, wegen der enormen Dynamik.
Und der geneigte HiFi Hörer lauscht doch vorwiegend Aufnahmen mit mit 10dB und mehr Dynamik. 
Aber interessant finde ich, dass man meistens mit guten Aufnahmen testet, was öfters Realitätsfremd ist. 



> Das führt nämlich dazu, dass die im Grunde genommen technisch schlechteren Kopfhörer, weil stark gesoundet, in der Praxis deutlich mehr Spass machen und darüber hinaus ironischerweise dichter an der digital unbearbeiteten Aufnahme liegen, als die technisch besseren Kopfhörer, die nur den vom Toningenieur gequirlten, völlig übersteuerten Einheitsbrei wiedergeben.



Das musst du mir noch mal erklären!?


----------



## Mr_Blonde (3. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> [...]
> Eine zu hohe Dynamik über 20dB ist aber auch kein Genuss, selbst alte Originalaufnahmen wurden schon komprimiert, wegen der enormen Dynamik.
> Und der geneigte HiFi Hörer lauscht doch vorwiegend Aufnahmen mit mit 10dB und mehr Dynamik.
> Aber interessant finde ich, dass man meistens mit guten Aufnahmen testet, was öfters Realitätsfremd ist.



Eine Dynamik von 10db+ findet man in den heutigen Charts so gut wie gar nicht mehr(Angefangen hat das schon 2000 rum). Es sind meistens nur 4-6db. Und dafür kauft man sich dann ne Soundkarte mit 120db Rauschabstand. Verrückt was?

Zum Beispiel hatte der Dance Track "Rhythm is a Dancer" von Snap eine Dynamic Range von 15db. Bei aktuellen Tracks von David Guetta sinds nur noch 5!




hydro schrieb:


> Das musst du mir noch mal erklären!?



Etwas holprig formuliert, gebe ich zu. Es fällt mir auch schwer das in Worte zu fassen.
Ich versuchs mal anhand eines Beispiels deutlich zu machen.
Vor dem Loudness Wahn, also vor dem Jahr 2000, sind ja schon viele Alben diverser Künstler erschienen. Ab 2000 wurden diese dann als "digital remastered" wieder ins Verkaufsregal gestellt.
Such Dir einfach mal bei itunes ein Lied aus dieser Zeit und vergleich es mit der ebenfalls erhältlichen remastered Version. Anfangs wirst Du die remastered Version als frischer und präsenter empfinden. Dann erhöhst Du beim 2. oder 3. Hören des Songs die Lautstärke bei der Originalversion um 10db. Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wird Dir jetzt die Originalversion deutlich lebendiger vorkommen.

Ein Kopfhörer, der das Frequenzband verbiegt, stellt Dynamik dort her, wo ursprünglich keine war. Wenn man an obigen Test anschließend nur die remastered Version mit dem DT 880 und 770 abhört, wirst Du feststellen, dass der 770 eher so klingt, wie der 880 mit der Originalversion und dem um 10db erhöhten Pegel.

PS: Wär cool, wenn Du das selbst mal ausprobieren könntest, da Du ja sozusagen im Besitz beider "Werkzeuge" bist.


----------



## sipsap (3. Februar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> CRC-Fehler
> 
> Künster auslesen muss erst eingerichtet werden. Metadatenlieferant-Einstellungen feeddb auswählen und co einrichten. dann kanste im Prog selber unter "Datenbank" - "Hole CD-Information von" - "Metadatenlieferant"


 
1.) erkläre crc-fehler bitte
2.)klingt eig recht bescheiden und ziemlich unkomfortabel


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (3. Februar 2012)

Also diese Anleitung hat mich in dieses Programm eingeführt

Exact Audio Copy - So wird's richtig gemacht


----------



## nyso (3. Februar 2012)

So, der Marantz PM 6003 hat schon die erste Macke. 

Die LED für Lautsprecher A geht nicht mehr. Ist dauerhaft aus, auch wenn sie an sind. Heute morgen ging es noch, komm eben von Arbeit nach Hause und zack, keine LED mehr


----------



## PEG96 (3. Februar 2012)

Mein CD5004 brummt iwie seit neuestem immer, man hört es beim Musikhören zwar nicht, wenn alles leise ist, kann man es jedoch deutlich vernehmen.

Woran könnte es liegen und ist es gerechtfertigt das Gerät deshalb einzuschicken(am Anfang war das Brummen noch nicht da)

MfG PEG


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (3. Februar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Mein CD5004 brummt iwie seit neuestem immer, man hört es beim Musikhören zwar nicht, wenn alles leise ist, kann man es jedoch deutlich vernehmen.
> 
> Woran könnte es liegen und ist es gerechtfertigt das Gerät deshalb einzuschicken(am Anfang war das Brummen noch nicht da)
> 
> MfG PEG


 
Wenn man sich schon so ein "Luxus" gönnt, sollte das auch Ordentlich Funktionieren, also ich würde es einschicken

Bzw Marantz anschreiben vill. habe die ja eine Lösung


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob es so ist oder ob es mir nur so vorkommt, das PFE 11x mehr Details aus der Musik holt als der Dt600?
Ich bin gerade auch zu faul für einen A/B Verlgeich, außerdem ist es  "nur" 192kBits auf dem Player sind.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Februar 2012)

Weiß einer von euch wie sich der AKG 518LE im Gegensatz zum Superlux HD681 schlägt? Ich brauch nämlich einen neuen KH für unterwegs, der aber nicht schlechter als mein Superlux seine sollte.
Danke schonmal 

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## Sync (3. Februar 2012)

Den Akg hab ich hier liegen.. aber keinen Superlux 

Naja ich beschreib dir den AKG mal etwas mehr.
Es ist ein ON EAR Kopfhörer und weil er sehr eng anliegt kann es Anfangs zum Druckschmerz kommen. Nach einiger Zeit dehnt sich der KH aber und er wird bequemer.
Er ist ziemlich basslastig. Das muss man mögen sonst kommt es einem vor, als würde man neben einem Subwoofer stehen. Trotzdem sind Mitten und Höhen nicht 
komplett zu vernachlässigen. Für den Preis sind die Mitten und und Höhen doch recht ordentlich aber halt ziemlich übertont durch den Bass. Kann man natürlich per EQ etwas runterdrehen.

Er ist allerdings sehr kompakt und handlich. Findet in jeder Tasche Platz. Dazu sieht er auch recht stylisch aus, falls man drauf Wert legt..

Fall es auch In Ears sein dürfen: guck dir mal die Klipsch Image S4 an


----------



## hydro (4. Februar 2012)

> Mein CD5004 brummt iwie seit neuestem immer, man hört es beim Musikhören  zwar nicht, wenn alles leise ist, kann man es jedoch deutlich  vernehmen.


Verkablung geändert? Bei Cinchverbindungen kann es zu einem Massebrummen kommen, hab ich bei meiner Essence zum AVR auch. Digital schafft abhilfe. Dürfte kein Defekt am Gerät sein und damit auch kein Garantiegrund.


> Ich weiß nicht ob es so ist oder ob es mir nur so vorkommt, das PFE 11x mehr Details aus der Musik holt als der Dt600?


Sennheiser unter dem HD800 sind nicht unbedingt für Detailstärke und Hochtonauflösung bekannt. Also durchaus möglich.



> Ein Kopfhörer, der das Frequenzband verbiegt, stellt Dynamik dort her,  wo ursprünglich keine war. Wenn man an obigen Test anschließend nur  die remastered Version mit dem DT 880 und 770 abhört, wirst Du  feststellen, dass der 770 eher so klingt, wie der 880 mit der  Originalversion und dem um 10db erhöhten Pegel.


Kann ich mir jetzt bildlich, bzw. rein technisch schwer vorstellen wie du es meinst. Da die Abstimmungen doch sehr stark divergieren, wird mir ein direkter Vergleich sicher sehr schwer fallen.



> PS: Wär cool, wenn Du das selbst mal ausprobieren könntest, da Du ja sozusagen im Besitz beider "Werkzeuge" bist.


Wenn ich die Zeit finde (aktuell Prüfungszeitraum) werde ich mir die Mühe mal machen, ich hoffe, dass meine Ohren empfindlich genug arbeiten.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Februar 2012)

Marantz hat nen super Service. Hab auf ne Prudukatanfrage aus den 80ern innerhalb 24h ne Antwort gehabt. Wer bietet sowas noch? Hab 2 pdf samt Schaltbild bekommen


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Februar 2012)

Kenwood, Harman Kardon, Onkyo teilweise, gibt so einige Hersteller die das machen


----------



## hydro (4. Februar 2012)

Hm, apple tauscht in unter 24h ein Gerät aus...


----------



## Domowoi (4. Februar 2012)

Meine Erfahrung mit Apple ist, dass man erst einen Termin braucht bevor man irgendwas macht.


----------



## hydro (4. Februar 2012)

Komisch. Von termin hab ich noch nie was gehoert :o 
Ist aber eh Offtopic, wie Apple allgemein in dem Forum


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Den Akg hab ich hier liegen.. aber keinen Superlux
> 
> Naja ich beschreib dir den AKG mal etwas mehr.
> Es ist ein ON EAR Kopfhörer und weil er sehr eng anliegt kann es Anfangs zum Druckschmerz kommen. Nach einiger Zeit dehnt sich der KH aber und er wird bequemer.
> ...


 
Danke schonmal  In Ears gehen aber nicht 

Hat noch irgendwer anders Erfahrung mit dem KH?


----------



## sipsap (4. Februar 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Danke schonmal  In Ears gehen aber nicht
> 
> Hat noch irgendwer anders Erfahrung mit dem KH?


 
joa beide hier. der k518 steht dem superlux in nichts nach. halt eine andere charakteristik. ansonsten kann ich sync's aussage so unterschrieben.
höre mit ihm auch unterwegs klaviermusik. da macht er auch eine gute figur in mitten und höhen. er isoliert recht gut.


----------



## Lee (4. Februar 2012)

Wenn man per Eq die Frequenzen unter 200 Hz etwas runterdreht ist er sogar richtig gut


----------



## zøtac (4. Februar 2012)

Mr_Blonde schrieb:


> @*zøtac
> 
> *Ist knapp über Deinem Maximalbudget, wird aber auch sehr gern empfohlen:
> YULONG U100 Mini DAC KHV (silver) | eBay


 Das Teil ist etwas Oversized, kostet ja mehr als der KH selbst oO
Gibts da nix anderes?


----------



## Mr_Blonde (5. Februar 2012)

Da gibts die verschiedensten Lösungen.
Das hier ist auch gut z.B. FiiO E17 USB DAC Kopfhörer Verstärker: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ansonsten such einfach mal bei thomann.de nach DAC+KHV. Da gibts schon eine ganz nette Auswahl. Wenn Du ein Gerät gefunden hast was Dir gefällt such einfach mal nach ein paar Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## Diavel (5. Februar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil ist etwas Oversized, kostet ja mehr als der KH selbst oO
> Gibts da nix anderes?



Hi,

Ich nutze auch den Yulong mit dem Beyer dt 990 Pro. Tatsächlich ist auch da der KHV etwas teurer als der Kopfhörer selber. Dafür bin ich aber auch für die Zukunft gerüstet. Im Gegensatz z.b. Zu ner asus stx treibt der yulong auch Multi BA in ears ordentlich an.

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur gutes über das Teil berichten. Klasse Bühne, stockneutral, unglaublich viel Dampf, kein Treiber nötig, hochwertige Verarbeitung. Bad robot aus dem Hifi-forum beziffert den
Klangunterschied zu einer 2000€ teuren violectric Kombi auf 1%.

Als kleine alternative kömmtest du auch nen FiiO e10 nehmen. Oder halt auf den E17 warten.


----------



## Sync (5. Februar 2012)

Boa man kann ich fies sein. Aber Schadensfreude ist die schönste oder? Kumpel hat sich trotz meines Abratens Monster Beats Studio KH geholt. 
Schadensfreude Nr. 1: Er hat schnell gemerkt, dass meine Denon wesentlich besser klingen.
Schadensfreude Nr. 2: Bügelbruch nach 2 Wochen


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

Was mir dazu einfällt Monster und Beats haben sich schienbar getrennt:
Beats Electronics Is Breaking Up with Monster - Businessweek

Das passiert halt wenn man nicht hört, dann muss man fühlen.

Edit: Scheinbar verdummen die Leute immer mehr und sind zu blöd zum lesen:
http://www.inside-handy.de/news/24104-dynamische-stereokanaele-smarte-ohrstoepsel-erkennen-ohrseite


----------



## manizzle (6. Februar 2012)

hat schon jemand mit dem hier erfahrung gemacht:

XTZ 99 W10.16 (matt)

evtl werd ich mein sub austauschen  meiner is nämlich so film lastig, (downfire/BR) und den xtz kann man ja unten rum mit propfen zu stopfen


----------



## b0s (6. Februar 2012)

http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/beats-electronics-is-breaking-up-with-monster-01122012.html schrieb:
			
		

> He’s not particularly worried about the competition from other high-end headphone makers, such as Philips Electronics (PHG) and Bose, or his former partner [Beats].


 


Man merkt, dass die sich in einer gänzlich anderen Sphäre als HiFi bewegen^^.



@ PommesmannXXL

Hab den K518LE auch und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm.
Anfangs ist der Anpressdruck wirklich sehr hoch, wodurch man eventuell abgeschreckt wird. Ich hab ihn in der Anfangszeit mehrere Male meinem PC-Tower aufgesetzt, das hat den Druck auf ein angenehmes Maß reduziert .
Er sitzt aber imho gut, schirmt sehr gut ab und ist klanglich in der Preisklasse auch wirklich zu empfehlen. Die Bässe sind teilweise schon heftig, aber nach besagter Bassabsenkung um einen Tick wird er durchaus ausgewogen und imho ein hervorragender Allrounder.


----------



## Sync (6. Februar 2012)

Kann jemand schnell In Ears für ca 80-100€ empfehlen, die schon hörbar besser als die Klpisch Image S4 klingen?


----------



## Pravasi (6. Februar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> hat schon jemand mit dem hier erfahrung gemacht:
> 
> XTZ 99 W10.16 (matt)
> 
> evtl werd ich mein sub austauschen  meiner is nämlich so film lastig, (downfire/BR) und den xtz kann man ja unten rum mit propfen zu stopfen


 Hab ich hier stehen.
Bin zufrieden.
Macht ordentlich Druck und ist auch schnell genug für Musik.
Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten,auch mit den Schaumstoffpropfen,sind tatsächlich enorm hilfreich.


----------



## Diavel (6. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand schnell In Ears für ca 80-100€ empfehlen, die schon hörbar besser als die Klpisch Image S4 klingen?



Shure SE 215 wenns wieder bassbetont sein soll. Keine Angst, die können auch Mitten und Höhen.

Grüße


----------



## Sync (6. Februar 2012)

SILVERCREST Stereo-Sportkopfhörer SSK 120 A1 - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de

DIE BRAUCH ICH!!!


----------



## sipsap (6. Februar 2012)

einfach holen und review schreiben


----------



## Bier (6. Februar 2012)

Welches Aktivmodul ist eigl. für den Mivoc AWX 184 empfehlenswert?
Oder gleich ne PA Endstufe?


----------



## Sync (6. Februar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> einfach holen und review schreiben


 
Ich glaub das mach ich


----------



## spionkaese (6. Februar 2012)

b0s schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass die sich in einer gänzlich anderen Sphäre als HiFi bewegen^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke 
Jetzt weiss ich endlich was ich mit meinen machen muss damit sie nicht mehr so drücken


----------



## Sync (6. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem LOW-Budget In Ear Vergleich? (In Ears bis maximal 10eu) 
Hab die ganze Woche nichts zu tun.
Das Wären die Kandidaten bis jetzt 
einen würd ich noch reinnehmen


----------



## spionkaese (6. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einem LOW-Budget In Ear Vergleich? (In Ears bis maximal 10eu)
> Hab die ganze Woche nichts zu tun.
> Das Wären die Kandidaten bis jetzt
> einen würd ich noch reinnehmen


Die sind ja geil  
"Loud Enough" und "Premium In-Ohr"


----------



## Sync (6. Februar 2012)

die Loud Enough sind von Ultimate Ears - Logitech. Ja die Namen sind schon genial 

Bestellt!
3Stk treffen morgen ein, einer übermorgen.. ich bin echt mal gespannt, ob ich nach allen erstmal zum Ohrenarzt muss xD


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> die Loud Enough sind von Ultimate Ears - Logitech. Ja die Namen sind schon genial


Ich weiß zu UE und Logitech etwas, der Gründer von UE hat seine Firma an Logitech verkauft und macht selber unter JH Audio weiter. Das stand irgendwo im Hifi-forum genauer hie:Groer High End Custom In Ear Vergleich (Ue11 , Jh13 , Stage3.), Reviews und lesenswerte KH-Themen - HIFI-FORUM
Daher weiß ich das  zumindest.

Atm gibt es die hier Logitech Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 Earphones erschienen bei Logitech günstig.


----------



## Sync (6. Februar 2012)

Habe noch als unterstes Preissegment August EP505 - In-Ear Stereo Kopfhörer - Ohrhörer mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik diese bestellt. Sind zwar keine In Ear aber ich möchte die trotzdem mal hören.

Als Referenz werde ich unfairer Weise meine Klipsch Image S4 nehmen. Dazu werde ich die Standart Apple Kopfhörer mit den Bestellten vergleichen. Mal gucken ob die von 10€ Dingern geschlagen werden.

Was ich am Ende mit den Stöppel machen werde weiß ich noch nicht.. jemand Vorschläge? Ich werde sie nicht zurück zu Amazon schicken! Wäre nur unfair, da ich sie sozusagen "aus Spaß" gekauft hab


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Februar 2012)

Kauf dir zum Spaß mal die Superlux in Ears 
Ich mag sie in der Kombination mit meinem FIIO


----------



## Sync (6. Februar 2012)

Die kosten ja wieder bissel mehr.. und ich hab Ja Klipsch Image S4 

Edit: Paket ist unterwegs ich "freu" mich echt auf morgen, wenn ich vonner Arbeit nach Hause komme


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

Was mich überrascht hat war, das es IEM gibt die mehr als 1000€ kosten.
Seitdem frage ich mich was der teurste IEM ist.


----------



## Sync (6. Februar 2012)

ULTIMATE EARS UE-18 AMBIENT Krass was für In Ears alles gibt


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

Der teuerste IE kommt von Logitech!
Ist aber teurer als die UVP http://mp4audio.de/shop/article_92/...,-Maßgefertigt.html?shop_param=cid=19&aid=92&


----------



## zøtac (6. Februar 2012)

Ich find so teure IEs eig sinnlos, keine mobile Quelle wird jemals Kopfhörer über, sagen wir 200, bei wirklich guten Playern vielleicht 300-400€ ausreizen


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich find so teure IEs eig sinnlos, keine mobile Quelle wird jemals Kopfhörer über, sagen wir 200, bei wirklich guten Playern vielleicht 300-400€ ausreizen


 
Würde ich nicht sagen, da es Customs sind, d.h.die brauchen dafür dein Ohrabdruck.
Und wer sagt das man IES nur unterwegs verwendet?


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen, da es Customs sind, d.h.die brauchen dafür dein Ohrabdruck.
> Und wer sagt das man IES nur unterwegs verwendet?


 
Das hab ich mich auch grad gefragt.
Wobei Cowon´s ja nun wirklich nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## zøtac (6. Februar 2012)

Daheim würd ich nie im Leben IEs tragen, Lautsprecher>Bügel KH>IE, erstens schonmal von der Bequemlichkeit und ausserdem munkelt man das gleichteure IEs nicht mit KHs mithalten können, und wenn man nicht unterwegs ist ists ja Wayne ob man ein Monstrum auf dem Kopf sitzen hat. 
Costums hin oder her, der Player kanns nicht ausreitzen


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

Mich stört mein KH mehr vorallem weil ich warme Ohren bekomme.


----------



## zøtac (6. Februar 2012)

Das mit den warmen Ohren ist mir aber noch bei keinem KH ab der Gehobenen Mittelklasse aufgefallen


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2012)

Kann ich so bestätigen. Das Problem hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Sync (6. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Was ich am Ende mit den Stöppel machen werde weiß ich noch nicht.. jemand Vorschläge? Ich werde sie nicht zurück zu Amazon schicken! Wäre nur unfair, da ich sie sozusagen "aus Spaß" gekauft hab


 
Keine nen Vorschlag? :/


----------



## zøtac (6. Februar 2012)

Häng sie an nen Dicken KHV dreh voll auf und schau was passiert


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Keine nen Vorschlag? :/


 
Hau mal ordentlich Pegel drauf, natürlich dann wenn sie nicht im Ohr sind.

Mein KH ist ein Dt660, ich muss das wohl nochmal ausprobieren.


----------



## hydro (6. Februar 2012)

> Keine nen Vorschlag? :/


An Fremde verschenken, oder als Zugabe bei irgendwelchen Verkäufen dazu legen...


----------



## Diavel (6. Februar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich find so teure IEs eig sinnlos, keine mobile Quelle wird jemals Kopfhörer über, sagen wir 200, bei wirklich guten Playern vielleicht 300-400€ ausreizen


 
Nunja, Bad Robot aus dem Hififorum nutzt für seine Customs ein iPhone 4. Wenn mans richtig übertreiben will greift man da den Sound digital ab, schließt nen dicken iBasso oder RSA Hornet als DAC an und nimmt dann noch nen Highend pKHV dazu. Geht alternativ natürlich auch mit anderen Highend DAP's wie dem Hifiman HM801 oder Nationaite sFlow. Nen Cowon ist da doch eher spielzeug gegen. Da gehen natürlich dann auch mal schnell 2000€ für die Antriebsseite raus. Und man schleppt dann ca. 1,5 Kilo mit sich rum^^


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

Und einen Rucksack mit der Technick, den wirklichen klein es nur ein fiio E6, der Rest sind ja zT schon Trümmer, die so dick sind wie ein Buch.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Februar 2012)

Ich hab auch nur nen E6 und der lohnt sich schon gewalltig



Diavel schrieb:


> Nunja, Bad Robot aus dem Hififorum nutzt für seine  Customs ein iPhone 4. Wenn mans richtig übertreiben will greift man da  den Sound digital ab, schließt nen dicken iBasso oder RSA Hornet als DAC  an und nimmt dann noch nen Highend pKHV dazu. Geht alternativ natürlich  auch mit anderen Highend DAP's wie dem Hifiman HM801 oder Nationaite  sFlow. Nen Cowon ist da doch eher spielzeug gegen. Da gehen natürlich  dann auch mal schnell 2000€ für die Antriebsseite raus. Und man schleppt  dann ca. 1,5 Kilo mit sich rum^^


 
Nen guter Cowon ist nem iPhone bei weitem überlegen


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2012)

Das Iphone hat keinen Tiefbassabfall wie die Cowons und ein 0 Ohm Aussgang.
Steht hier:http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=125&thread=6971, das ist das Iphone wohl  besser.


----------



## Sync (7. Februar 2012)

Haha ich freu mich so auf meine High End in Ears  "Di, 07.02.12 07:39 Uhr -Bremen- Sendung befindet sich auf dem Weg zum Empfänger"


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (7. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Haha ich freu mich so auf meine High End in Ears  "Di, 07.02.12 07:39 Uhr -Bremen- Sendung befindet sich auf dem Weg zum Empfänger"



Sag uns wie die Dinger sind


----------



## sipsap (7. Februar 2012)

So wer von euch hat denn schon den oft verlinkten sub awm124 gebaut?


----------



## Caspar (7. Februar 2012)

Ich nicht, verlinke ihn aber gern.  

Dabei leite ich quasi eine häufige Empfehlung aus dem Hifi Forum weiter.


----------



## PEG96 (7. Februar 2012)

Apropos In ears, wie schätzt ihr das Risiko bei folgender Idee ein:
* DIY Otoplastiken, Reviews und lesenswerte KH-Themen - HIFI-FORUM

Laut einigen Usern kann dabei ja quasi nichts passieren, andere meinen jedoch, dass man wenn man Pech hat das Trommelfell gleich mitrauszieht.

MfG PEG


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2012)

ICH würde es nicht machen, das sagt aber nichts über die Gefahr aus.


Und das man "Trommelfell gleich mitrauszieht." glaube  ich nicht, da ich denke das es vor Wehtut und man dann nicht weiterzieht.
Allerdings wie geht es weiter wenn es fest hängt?


----------



## Caspar (7. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne jemanden der das schon gemacht hat. Man darfs natürlich nicht übertreiben und die Masse 3cm in den Ohrkanal stopfen. Klanglich wars seiner Meinung nach deutlich besser.


----------



## Domowoi (7. Februar 2012)

Man kann sich das Trommelfell nicht einfach so rausziehen. Außer man reißt in einem richtigen Ruck daran, mit dem man das Trommelfell zerissen hat bevor man es überhaupt merkt. Ich weiß vom Tauchen, dass man eine ganze Menge Druck braucht um so ein Trommelfell platzen zu lassen. Außerdem fängt es an richtig weh zu tun bevor da was passiert.
Alles in allem denke ich die Gefahr liegt eher darin die inEars kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Finch?? (7. Februar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> So wer von euch hat denn schon den oft verlinkten sub awm124 gebaut?



Ich habe den AWM12 gebaut. AWM124 heißt nur das Chassis.


----------



## Bier (7. Februar 2012)

Taugt das Chassis was? 
Bin nämlich auch am überlegen was ich mir bauen soll.
Schwanke noch zwischen nem Sub mit 2 AWM124 oder dem Tier mit einem AWX184.


----------



## Finch?? (7. Februar 2012)

Das Tier taugt ja mal gar nicht als Subwoofer. Unter 50hz geht da nicht mehr viel. Sowas baut man sich, wenn man extremen Pegel will.

Das AWM124 ist für den Preis echt nicht schlecht. Es ist zwar kein Tiefbassmonster, ist aber bis 30hz ganz gut einzusetzen. Falls du hohen Pegel und moderaten Tiefgang willst, steck das AWX184 in ein 150L+ Gehäuse (z.B. "Sub Zero"). Allein wegen der Moden würde ich aber eher zwei AWM's empfehlen. Die spielen genauso laut wie ein AWX, der Raum wird allerdings wesentlich besser angeregt, wenn die Aufstellung stimmt.


----------



## sipsap (7. Februar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Ich habe den AWM12 gebaut. AWM124 heißt nur das Chassis.


 
ach stimmt ja


----------



## Bier (7. Februar 2012)

2 einzelne wird vom Platz schwierig. Das einzige was gehen würde, wär einer rechts neben mir und einer links hinter mir. Also jeweils in den diagonal gegenüberliegenden Ecken des Raumes.


----------



## Finch?? (7. Februar 2012)

Kannst das Gehäuse ja auch anpassen, dass es besser in deinem Raum passt, und eventuell als Tisch o.Ä. benutzen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2012)

Mal einfach so gefragt, was haltet ihr hiervon:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH1FZ1VvPyI
Kann gerade leider kein Video einbinden.


----------



## Caspar (7. Februar 2012)

@ turbosnake

Kindermusik mit Möchtegerncoolies.


----------



## Bier (7. Februar 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst das Gehäuse ja auch anpassen, dass es besser in deinem Raum passt, und eventuell als Tisch o.Ä. benutzen.



Ok. Ich kenn mich nur nicht so wirklich damit aus  Würde dann aber mal ein Paar Fotos vom Raum hier hochladen wenn es soweit ist. Hab im Mai Geburtstag und ich denke nicht das ich vorher Geld dafür über hab. Und Zeit ist wegen dem Abi auch knapp bis dahin


----------



## Caspar (7. Februar 2012)

Der Sub wird nicht wegrennen, der hat schon graues Haar.  Ausserdem hast du dadurch Zeit zum planen und kannst dir alle möglichen Gehäuseformen ausdenken! Bei einem Sub ists nämlich völlig schnurz wie du ihn aufbaust, hauptsache Treiber & Aktivmodul passen rein und das Volumen passt. Ob du es in die Höhe, wie ein U-Boot, ein Flugzeug oder ein Körperteil formst ist dabei völlig dir überlassen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2012)

Sonderlich gut finde  ich es auch nicht, aber bei Rap/HipHop (müsste es doch sein?).
Ist aber auch nicht meine Musikrichtung.
Das hier habe ich mir mal bestellt:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004JXMSMC/ref=oh_o00_s00_i02_details
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0063MR7KU/ref=oh_o00_s00_i04_details
Diary of a Soul Fiend: Saint Jude: Amazon.de: Musik
Invaders Must Die: the Prodigy: Amazon.de: Musik

Ist ein ziemliches Chaos was die Genres angeht, zumindest denke ich das.
Ich bin mal gespannt was mir gefällt und was nicht.


----------



## Caspar (8. Februar 2012)

@ turbosnake

Leider geht das Internet heute nicht richtig, ich versuche seit halb zehn die Alben zu hören... 

Saint Jude gefällt mir richtig gut, da hast mir was ins Ohr gesetzt... ^^ 
The Prodigy stand ich mal neutral bis leicht abgeneigt gegenüber, bei reinhören eben hats mir aber gut gefallen. Das muss ich noch intensivieren um ne Meinung zu bekommen.  

Mazes ist okay, aber die Aufnahmen sind leider nicht so gut wie es mir scheint. Wäre cool wenn du dazu noch mal ne Info gibst!
Mu. Zz. le. gefällt mir auch, den Eindruck werde ich ebenfalls vertiefen müssen! Auch hierzu wäre ne Info über die Qualität der Aufnahme top!

Schön das du uns teilhaben lässt, so lernt man zügig was neues kennen.  Kennst du XX: the XX: Amazon.de: Musik schon? 
Das sind auch alles Ohrwürmer. 

Morgen versuche ich noch mal vernünftiges Testhören.


----------



## sipsap (8. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sonderlich gut finde  ich es auch nicht, aber bei Rap/HipHop (müsste es doch sein?).
> Ist aber auch nicht meine Musikrichtung.
> Das hier habe ich mir mal bestellt:
> Mazes: Moon Duo: Amazon.de: Musik
> ...


 
da gibts in sachen hiphop und auch speziell deutschen hiphop um welten besseres.

rockstah ist n besonders rotes tuch: aufgesetzte nerd-attitude um auf den hipsterzug auf zu springen 

die invaders must die ist super 

http://www.amazon.de/Bahamut-Hazmat-Modine/dp/B000NA6N5S


----------



## Caspar (8. Februar 2012)

Ich höre gerade wieder "The Pick of Destiny" von Tenacious D. Ich glaube echt es gibt keine bessere Rockband. Wäre schön wenn ihr sie auf Platz zwei verweisen könnt. 

Die Invaders versuche ich jetzt mal auf die Ohren zu bekommen.  Mal sehen was das W-Lan dazu sagt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Februar 2012)

Och bei mit gabs heute die neue Eisbrecher 

Kleine richtig gute Geheimtipps sind A Perfect Circle, Puscifer und Ashes Divide (alles mit Ursprung bei Tool und Danny Lohner (NIN))


----------



## sipsap (8. Februar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Och bei mit gabs heute die neue Eisbrecher
> 
> Kleine richtig gute Geheimtipps sind A Perfect Circle, Puscifer und Ashes Divide (alles mit Ursprung bei Tool und Danny Lohner (NIN))


 
... und tool natürlich! sprich alle bands von maynard james keenan


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Februar 2012)

Tool ist echt super, vorallem die scheibe  _Ænema _und Lateralus, wobei mein Lieblingslied definitiv von der Lateralus ist, Reflection


----------



## Caspar (8. Februar 2012)

Die Alben ziehe ich mir heute Abend mal alle rein. Tool kam ich nicht näher da die Needles damit nix anfangen können.  Reflection gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Das hat wie die Saint Jude Scheibe Kaufpotential.  (Muss aktuell über Kopfhörer Musik hören.)


----------



## sinthor4s (8. Februar 2012)

Tenacious D ist schon sehr lustig 
Aktuell höre ich eine Mischung aus Paramore, Flyleaf, Masterplan und Royal Republic.


----------



## Sync (8. Februar 2012)

Kann mir das mal wer erklären xD

Di, 07.02.12 17:34 Uhr	
Bremen
Sendung wurde zugestellt.

Di, 07.02.12 19:07 Uhr	
Bremen
--

Mi, 08.02.12 05:39 Uhr	
Bremen
Sendung ist im Zustellstandort eingegangen

Mi, 08.02.12 06:49 Uhr	
Bremen
Sendung befindet sich auf dem Weg zum Empfänger


----------



## Mr_Blonde (8. Februar 2012)

Da stand bestimmt Zustellpaketzentrum oder Zustellbasis, sowas in der Art...


----------



## Schiassomat (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo alle mitainander,

tut mir leid wenn meine Frage hier schon irgendwo behandelt worden ist da der Thread aber schon einige Seiten umfasst hatte ich so ohne weiters die Antworte auf meine Frage nicht finden können.


Meine Frage, ich hab mich ja schon ein wenig auf das Steelseries Siberia V2 Fullsize USB Headset aus dem Einkaufsführer eingeschossen, hab aber gestern das Headset von meinem Bruder getestet und finde das auch nicht so schlecht, da ich jetzt aber Natürlich keinen Vergleich habe ist das natürlich schwierig.

Das von meinem Bruder ist dieses hier.:Headset MC AX 720 DH Gaming Tritton universal: PS3/Wii/XB360/PC/Mac: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ist natürlich Preislich noch eine Stufe höher als das Steelseries, mich würde jetzt interessieren ob sich der höhere Preis lohnt oder ob ich doch besser das Steelseries nehmen sollte.

PS: Ich möchte unbedingt ein USB Headset da ich schon eine 5.1 Anlage an meinem Onboardsound Hängen habe.


----------



## zøtac (8. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit Superlux 681 + Asus Xonar DG + Zalman Clipmic/Modmic?
Der Sound wäre deutlich besser

Gute Headsets kann man an einer Hand abzählen, und dann sind die Preise auch noch extrem überzogen.


----------



## hydro (8. Februar 2012)

Richtig denn der Superlux ist die Lösung aller Probleme... Einschliesslich Kriegen und Welthunger 
@ schiassomat
Willst du damit nur Zocken oder auch Film und Musik hören?

USB Headsets haben den Vor-/Nachteil sie besitzen einen eigenen DA-Wandler und sind unabhängig von der Güte der Soundkarte. Allerdings bezahlst du den Wandler immer mit, egal ob du ihn brauchst oder nicht. Bei dem Tritton bezahlst du einen Haufen Schrott mit, den kein Mensch braucht. Wird also vermutlich qualitativ nicht so viel besser sein als das Steelseries. Davon abgesehen sieht das Steelseries deutlich besser aus ist vermutlich erheblich leichter. Allerdings würde ich die Version mit Klinke nehmen und eine Xonar DG dazu ordern.


----------



## Schiassomat (8. Februar 2012)

@Hydro
Erst mal danke für deine Antwort,

werde das Headset nur zum Zocken (BF3) verwenden, ab und zu vielleicht ein wenig Musik hören sollte aber auf Gaming zugeschnitten sein.

Das mit der Soundkarte funz leider nicht da ich dank CF Sys Platztechnisch ziemlich eingeschränkt bin.
Darum hat es mir eben ein USB Headset angetan, dass diese P/L Technisch ziemlich mies sind weis ich allerdings hab ich nicht wirklich eine Alternatieve.

Zum anderen binn ich jetzt nicht wirklich so der Klang und Sound Pro, würde also warscheinlich den Unterschied zwischen einem High End und Mittelklasse Headset nicht mal hören.

Das mit dem Triton hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, brauche halt wirklich nur 5.1 und Micro.

MFG


----------



## hydro (8. Februar 2012)

> brauche halt wirklich nur 5.1 und Micro.


In dem Einkaufsführer sollte aber auch stehen, warum 5.1 bei Headsets schnulli ist.



> würde also warscheinlich den Unterschied zwischen einem High End und Mittelklasse Headset nicht mal hören.


Doch doch, den hört man.


----------



## Schiassomat (8. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> In dem Einkaufsführer sollte aber auch stehen, warum 5.1 bei Headsets schnulli ist.
> 
> 
> Doch doch, den hört man.


 
Aha, Ok, jetzt bin ich aber auch irgendwie nicht gescheiter als vorher.

Also wenn ich jetzt sagen würde, ich hab 120€ könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie ich die am besten Investieren sollte.

Was würdet ihr bzw. du hydro sagen?


----------



## hydro (8. Februar 2012)

> Was würdet ihr bzw. du hydro sagen?


Ist eigentlich unwichtig. Ich habe weder deinen Kopf, dein Gehör, deineGewohnheiten, noch deinen Geschmack. :/



> Also wenn ich jetzt sagen würde, ich hab 120€ könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie ich die am besten Investieren sollte.


Aber wenn du es wissen willst... Ich würde, wenn ich nur spielen wollte, entweder einen Creative Aurvana Life, Plus eine Xonar D1/DX (gebraucht) und ein günstiges Standmikro. (Ich mag dieses Anclipszeugs nicht) dürfte alles in allem bei genau 120€ liegen.
Oder ein günstiges Headset kaufen, mein letztes Headset ist ein 8Jahre altes Plantronics, kam damals 25€. Hat bei mir zum Zocken in der Europa Top Ten gereicht. Ich muss aber ehrlich zugeben, dass ich mich aktuellen Headsets nicht so gut auskenne. Ich denke jedoch nicht, dass sie in den letzten 5 Jahren so verdammt schlecht geworden sind, wie hier immer geschrieben.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Februar 2012)

Mein Paket liegt bis morgen beim Postamt, kann ich erst um 16 Uhr abholen.

Ich denke darüber nach mir alle Pakete zur Packstation schicken zu lassen.
Nur ist das sinnvoll?


----------



## Schiassomat (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hab ja selbst keine Ahnung da es für mich das erste Headset ist.

Sprich ich habe in der hinsich natürlich auch keine gewohnheiten.

Wie gesagt, Soundkarte funzt nicht da ich durch CF nicht wirklich platz habe und meine Grakas ziemlich Hitzköpfe sind dank Rev. Design.
Darum bin ich ja erst auf USB gekommen.

Hmmm, das wird schwieriger als ich mir gedacht habe.

Gibt es denn auch eine USB Soundkarte die ich dann in verbindung mit Kopfhörer und Mikro nutzen kann?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Februar 2012)

Es gibt externe DACs, das Mirko müsste man weiterhin mit der Onboard Karte nutzen können, falls der DAC keinen Eingang hat.


----------



## hydro (8. Februar 2012)

Asus Xonar U1 Lite externe USB Soundkarte, Spdif 5.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ja gibt es. Ein externer DAC kostet meistens auch mindestens 50€ und hat son Spielkram wie Dolby und Co nicht. Vielleicht gefällt dir ja dolby Headphone.


----------



## Sync (8. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mein Paket liegt bis morgen beim Postamt, kann ich erst um 16 Uhr abholen.
> 
> Ich denke darüber nach mir alle Pakete zur Packstation schicken zu lassen.
> Nur ist das sinnvoll?


 
Ich hab auch ne Packstationkarte! Macht echt Sinn wenn du weißt, dass du eh nicht zu Hause bist. Es kostet kein Geld und wird Anfangs 7 Tage dort aufbewahrt. Du wirst per Mail benachrichtigt wenn Pakete da sind.
Nach 2 Tagen kommt die erste Erinnerung, da kannst du schon auf 9 Tage verlängern. Super wenn man im Urlaub ist! 
Und hat antürlich 24h geöffnet. Jederzeit ist es möglich Pakete zu verschicken und abzuholen natürlich. Packstation ist ne echt gute Sache!


----------



## zøtac (8. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Richtig denn der Superlux ist die Lösung aller Probleme... Einschliesslich Kriegen und Welthunger


 Nein aber er schlägt einige bzw. fast alle KHs bis zur 50€ Klasse


----------



## Mr_Blonde (8. Februar 2012)

Alles Geschmackssache. An dieser Stelle wird ein Panasonic KH gehyped, der hierzulande für 40EUR zu haben ist...
The PANASONIC RP-HTF600-S headphones. More fun than the HD650?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt externe DACs, das Mirko müsste man weiterhin mit der Onboard Karte nutzen können, falls der DAC keinen Eingang hat.


 
Ein DAC hat IMMER Ausgänge... Sonst wäre es ein ADC, die haben IMMER nur Eingänge...


----------



## turbosnake (8. Februar 2012)

Habe ich was anderes geschrieben?
Und das ein DAC Ausgänge haben muss ist mir auch klar.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2012)

Jop, du hast geschrieben, dass es DACs gibt, die einen Mikrofoneingang haben. Wie soll das denn ohne ADC (mit würde es eine externe Soka sein) digitalgewandelt werden und zum Rechner gebracht werden ?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Februar 2012)

Gar nicht, es würde also nicht funktionieren.
Das hätte ich darin nicht gelesen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Asus Xonar U1 Lite externe USB Soundkarte, Spdif 5.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Ja gibt es. Ein externer DAC kostet meistens auch mindestens 50€ und hat son Spielkram wie Dolby und Co nicht. Vielleicht gefällt dir ja dolby Headphone.


 
Also ich mag meine U1 Lite fürs Notebook


----------



## Schiassomat (8. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute hab gerade noch einmal geschaut ob ich möglicherweise doch eine SOKA verbauen könnte und das Ergebnis ist es geht definitiev nicht ohne dass mir dann eine Graga in Rauch aufgehen würde, also muss die USB Alternatieve her halten.

@BloodySuicide
Welche Kopfhörer und Mikro verwendest du den zur U1?

Werd mich jetzt im Beratungsthread mal ein wenig auf die suche nach Kopfhörer machen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Februar 2012)

Meine Soka hängt auch direkt unter der GraKa, ich hatte damit noch keine Probleme.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Februar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> @BloodySuicide
> Welche Kopfhörer und Mikro verwendest du den zur U1?
> 
> Werd mich jetzt im Beratungsthread mal ein wenig auf die suche nach Kopfhörer machen.


 
Hängt wahlweise nen Superlux 668 oder nen Marantz PM6004 dran.
Mein SR6005 kommt ja noch


----------



## evosociety (8. Februar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Hi Leute hab gerade noch einmal geschaut ob ich möglicherweise doch eine SOKA verbauen könnte und das Ergebnis ist es geht definitiev nicht ohne dass mir dann eine Graga in Rauch aufgehen würde, also muss die USB Alternatieve her halten.
> 
> @BloodySuicide
> Welche Kopfhörer und Mikro verwendest du den zur U1?
> ...


 
Och das geht. Hab zwei Grakas und drei Soundkarten verbaut. Dir wird keine Graka in rauch aufgehen.


----------



## Spiff (8. Februar 2012)

was haltet Ihr von diesem Kopfhörer? http://www.amazon.de/Technics-RP-DH1200-DJ-Kopfhörer-silber/dp/B0002KQUXE


----------



## Caspar (8. Februar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Och bei mit gabs heute die neue Eisbrecher
> 
> Kleine richtig gute Geheimtipps sind A Perfect Circle, Puscifer und Ashes Divide (alles mit Ursprung bei Tool und Danny Lohner (NIN))



A Perfect Circle  Werde bestimmt ne CD besorgen. Steht auf der Liste. 
Puscifer (Geiler Name ) Leider ansonsten nicht so ganz meins, auch wenn die Lieder zum Teil wirklich was geiles an sich haben. Mit A Perfect Circle können sie nicht konkurrieren.
Ashes Divide  Die haben sowas Highschoolrockartiges, daher passts überhaupt nicht in meine Geschmacksrichtung.
Tool  Habe mir mal noch paar Lieder angehört. Da kommt noch ne CD ins Regal.

Flyleaf hat auch sowas Highschooliges.
Royal Republic ist mir zu aufregend. Muss am Alter liegen. 

Zum Abreagieren gleich noch nen hübsches Mädel mit toller Stimme...
Alanis Morissette - Thank you sub español - YouTube


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Februar 2012)

Endlich ist mein Subwoofer angekommen ( Bilder im Bilderfred  ) !
Und was ist ? Er geht nicht anzuschalten... Der Verkäufer sagt, er habe ihn vor dem Versand getestet und es müsse nur eine neue Sicherung eingesetzt werden.
Muss ich da irgendetwas beachten beim Öffnen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Diavel (9. Februar 2012)

Spiff schrieb:


> was haltet Ihr von diesem Kopfhörer? Technics RP-DH1200 DJ Kopfhörer silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
Das ist nen Klassiker unter den DJ Kopfhörern. Laut und schirmt gut ab.

Ich würde da eher zu sowas wie dem Ultrasone HFI 580 greifen wenns nen bisschen spaßiger abgestimmt sein soll.


Grüße


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Februar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Subwoofer angekommen ( Bilder im Bilderfred  ) !
> Und was ist ? Er geht nicht anzuschalten... Der Verkäufer sagt, er habe ihn vor dem Versand getestet und es müsse nur eine neue Sicherung eingesetzt werden.
> Muss ich da irgendetwas beachten beim Öffnen ?
> 
> ...



Stecker vorher ziehen 

Übrigens...den Plattenspieler auf den Sub zu stellen ist nicht dein ernst?


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Februar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Subwoofer angekommen ( Bilder im Bilderfred  ) !
> Und was ist ? Er geht nicht anzuschalten... Der Verkäufer sagt, er habe ihn vor dem Versand getestet und es müsse nur eine neue Sicherung eingesetzt werden.
> Muss ich da irgendetwas beachten beim Öffnen ?
> 
> ...


 
Zurück schicken Geld erstatten lassen, klingt für mich nach nem klassischen betrugsfall. 

Denn wenn er den Woofer vorm Versand getestet hat, muss er ja die Sicherung getauscht haben, warum hat er dann nen 10cent Artikel nich drinne gelassen, oder ist die beim Versand kaputt gegangen ..... wenn eine Sicherungs rausfliegt das selten ohne grund. Gut möglich das irgendwas defekt ist was die sicherung raufliegen lässt. Mir wär das zu Abenteuerlich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Februar 2012)

> Übrigens...den Plattenspieler auf den Sub zu stellen ist nicht dein ernst?



Nein, ist nur so lange bis ich weiß, was ich mit dem Subwoofer mache 

Habe die Sicherung soeben ausgebaut, ist eine mit 2A und 250V...
Werde heute bei OBI eine neue kaufen und dann heir von dem Ergebnis berichten 

Ich habe eine Idee und haltet mich jetzt bitte nicht für verrückt^^
Als der Subwoofer hier ankam, war er so unglaublich kalt. Kann es i-wie an dem Kondenswasser liegen, dass sich gebildet hat ?


----------



## Sync (9. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> SIE SIND DAAA!


 
Sind da.. und gleich fang ich mal reinzuhören 

Edit: Also 1 Ohrhörer ist für die Tonne..wie kann man sowas produzieren..echt grausam was die Kinder da in China herstellen 
von einem bin echt überrascht, dass er für 10€ doch so gut ist. Gegen den Klipsch S4 sieht trotzdem keiner Land ..war auch abzusehen..
Vll verlose ich die Dinger hier auch xD


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2012)

Findet den Fehler: http://www.logitech.com/assets/35050/3/imagery.png


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2012)

Es stehen 3 LS neben dem Fernseher, die andere Sachen dürften Sub und Center sein.
Außerdem steht das Terminal dort auch nicht gerade gut, da muss man ja laufen.


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2012)

Und es ist ein offizielles Logitech Werbefoto. Logifail sozusagen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2012)

Ich mein wie blöd muss man dafür sein, sowas als Werbefoto zu nehmen.

Ziemlicher Fail.

Nur wo ist die 5 Box?


----------



## Blue_Gun (9. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich mein wie blöd muss man dafür sein, sowas als Werbefoto zu nehmen.
> 
> Ziemlicher Fail.
> 
> Nur wo ist die 5 Box?


 
Verdreckt vom sympatischen man auf der linken Seite


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2012)

Für mich spricht dieses Foto Bände. Logitech muss die eigenen Kunden für sehr anspruchslos halten.


----------



## Blue_Gun (9. Februar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Für mich spricht dieses Foto Bände. Logitech muss die eigenen Kunden für sehr anspruchslos halten.


 
Ein Logitech Kunde kann auch nicht anspruchsvoll sein...bei dem Klang.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2012)

Nach diesem Album(dient zu Zeitabschätzung):http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128
War zmindest eins meiner Ohren warm bzw wärmer als sonst.
Nur liegt das am KH oder an mir?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. Februar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Findet den Fehler: http://www.logitech.com/assets/35050/3/imagery.png


 
Der Fehler: Das Kind schaut zu den Eltern, anstatt dem Fernseher Beachtung zu schenken. Unrealistisch.


Abgesehen davon: Alles in allem ein komisches Bild. Alle Elemente inklusive Fernseher und Wand dahinter scheinen stumpf und billig reingeschnitten zu sein. Die Anlage scheint aus einem normalen Produktbild zerschnitten und eingefügt worden. Die Personen kamen anscheinend erst danach ins Bild, was erklären würde, warum einer der Lautsprecher verdeckt wird. Scheint der Praktikant oder der Azubi am Werk gewesen zu sein. ;p


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mal geschaut was ich auch meinem Handy für Musik habe.
Dabei bin auf Deichkinds Noch 5 Minuten Mutti gestoßen.
Auf dem Handy ist aber auch alles möglich drauf zB:
De-Phazz
Eko Fresh
Jan Garbarek
No Dobut
Ich habe irgendwann mal eine DVD/CD bekommen wo das alles drauf war.
Aber was haltet ihr von der Band?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Februar 2012)

Leider habe ich schlechte Nachrichten für euch. Jede Sicherung, die ich heute für meinen Sub ausprobiert habe, ist nach einer gewissen Zeit rausgeflogen...
Jetzt muss ich das Teil wohl oder übel reparieren lassen


----------



## Sync (9. Februar 2012)

Deichkind.. meiner Meinung der letzte Rotz 
Aber ist wie man weiß Geschmackssache.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. Februar 2012)

Deichkind hatte zu Anfang einige ganz interessante Lieder. Bin an sich kein großer Freund von HipHop, ein paar von den Dingern waren aber einfach abgedreht genug, um es zu hören. *g* Seitdem die so elektronisch geworden sind (Arbeit nervt z.B.) höre ich sie aber kaum noch.


----------



## Caspar (9. Februar 2012)

Also der Text ist einfach nur mal richtig gut und nen Ohrwurm ist auch noch:
Deichkind -- Bück Dich hoch Musik Video - MyVideo

Edit: Die Realität wird in dem Lied einfach viel zu gut getroffen. Ich dachte ich höre nicht richtig.


----------



## hydro (9. Februar 2012)

> Leider habe ich schlechte Nachrichten für euch.


Und warum sind das Schlechte für uns?


----------



## spionkaese (9. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Und warum sind das Schlechte für uns?


Weil wir hier alle solidarisch sind und mit ihm mit fühlen


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Februar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Leider habe ich schlechte Nachrichten für euch. Jede Sicherung, die ich heute für meinen Sub ausprobiert habe, ist nach einer gewissen Zeit rausgeflogen...
> Jetzt muss ich das Teil wohl oder übel reparieren lassen


 
Ich habs dir gesagt, klassischer Betrugsfall..... Reparieren lassen würd ich erstmal garnix. Sondern probieren erstmal privat mit dem Verkäufer was auszumachen, und eben ggf mal nen rechtsbeistand einschalten.


----------



## sipsap (9. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich habs dir gesagt, klassischer Betrugsfall..... Reparieren lassen würd ich erstmal garnix. Sondern probieren erstmal privat mit dem Verkäufer was auszumachen, und eben ggf mal nen rechtsbeistand einschalten.


 
glaube das will er gar nicht, weil er ja unbedingt DIESEN sub haben will


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2012)

Welche alte Lied ich auch noch richtig gut finde sind die hier:
One Night In Bangkok ... Murray Head - YouTube h
Spider Murphy Gang - Skandal Im Sperrbezirk 1989 - YouTube
Habe ich mal durch Zufall im Radio gehört.

Die eine Zeile aus "Bück dich hoch" kommt genauso hier vor:Geier Sturzflug - Bruttosozialprodukt 1983 - YouTube


----------



## zøtac (9. Februar 2012)

Was muss man eig. für nen aktzeptablen Plattenspieler berappen? 
Muss keine Top Soundqualität sein, da limitieren meine Boxen eh, nur um die alten Ozzy/Sabbath Platten von meinem Opa hin und wieder ab zu spielen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal nen Top-Plattenspieler für 5€ im HiFi-Forum bekommen. War ein Yamaha P-300, voll funktionsfähig, nur nichtmehr der ansehnlichste. Den hat jetzt ein anderes Forenmitglied von mir bekommen. Wenns also nur für die alten Opa-Platten sein soll und möglichst wenig kosten soll...einfach nach alten Plattenspielern aus den 70ern und 80ern gucken, die ham eigtl. alle was getaugt. Heutzutage fangen die brauchbaren Plattenspieler so bei 200-250€ an, die ganzen Billig-Kisten kann man vergessen, die erfüllen nichtmal die HiFi-Norm.


----------



## thysol (10. Februar 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen wie die Lautsprecher von der Marke "Genelec" so generell sind? Also eher eine Marke wovon mann die Finger lässt, oder kann mann Genelec Lautsprecher kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:


> Was muss man eig. für nen aktzeptablen Plattenspieler berappen?
> Muss keine Top Soundqualität sein, da limitieren meine Boxen eh, nur um die alten Ozzy/Sabbath Platten von meinem Opa hin und wieder ab zu spielen


Im Zweifelsfall halt Opas Plattenspieler dazu mit ausleihen  .
Ich benutze aktuell auch einen "Telefunken" Spieler der 30 Jahre auf seine erste Rock Platte warten musste. Das Shure System klingt auch heute noch prima.
Einen Phonoeingang sollte der Verstärker dafür natürlich haben.


----------



## barcahenry (10. Februar 2012)

@thysol
Meiner Meinung nach sind Genelec Lautsprecher zu empfehlen, ich finde sie haben einen sehr guten und natürlichen Klang und spielen mit wahnsinnig viel Power für ihre Größe (nein damit meine ich nicht die Lautstärke).

MfG
Barcahenry


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Februar 2012)

@ hydro : Wie bist du denn drauf ?

@ spionkaese : Eben 

@ dfence : Von einem Betrugsfall würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt reden. Er hat mir ja angeboten, den Subwoofer wieder zurückzunehmen, ihn zu reparieren und ihn mir wieder zuzusenden.

@ sipsap : Genau


----------



## zøtac (10. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall halt Opas Plattenspieler dazu mit ausleihen  .
> Ich benutze aktuell auch einen "Telefunken" Spieler der 30 Jahre auf seine erste Rock Platte warten musste. Das Shure System klingt auch heute noch prima.
> Einen Phonoeingang sollte der Verstärker dafür natürlich haben.


 Nen Stereo Verstärker mit Phono eingang hab ich, nur Opas Plattenspieler tuts nicht mehr 
Ok, dann werd ich mich mal nach nem altem Plattenspieler von einschlägigen Marken umsehen. 
Danke


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Adapter von DIN dazu nicht vergessen, Cinch ist bei den alten Klamotten Fehlanzeige  .


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Februar 2012)

Bestimmt schon des öfteren gefragt, aber:
Kann ich 6 Ohm Lautsprecher an einen 4 Ohm Verstärker hängen?


----------



## zøtac (10. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Adapter von DIN dazu nicht vergessen, Cinch ist bei den alten Klamotten Fehlanzeige  .


 Danke für den Hinweis 


MetallSimon schrieb:


> Bestimmt schon des Öfteren gefragt, aber:
> Kann ich 6 Ohm Lautsprecher an einen 4 Ohm Verstärker hängen?


 Jap, das kannst du


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Februar 2012)

Ok dank dir. Ich hatte glaube ich irgendwo mal gelesen, das es sorum geht und andersrum nicht und da die Lautsprecher im Momment am 8 Ohm Verstärker angeschlossen sind, war ich verwirrt.


----------



## zøtac (10. Februar 2012)

Anders rum gehts auch, ich hab meine Nuberts mit 4 Ohm an nem RX V471 mit 6/8 Ohm. 
Musst nur schauen, nicht so stark aufdrehen das es den Ton verzerrt, das schadet dann den Boxen, ist mir aber selbst bei deutlich über Zimmerlautstärke nicht passiert.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mir Interview und Lied anschaue bzw anhöre, dann scheint die Band ein ziemlich lockeres Verhalten gegenüber der illegalen Verbreitung ihre Lieder zu haben.

So was zu verhindern ist ja auch praktisch Unmöglich.


----------



## Finch?? (10. Februar 2012)

Ins Bilderthread hab ich ein Bild des AWM12 gestellt, nach dem ich letztens gefragt wurde.


----------



## Schiassomat (10. Februar 2012)

Hat von euch schon jemand mal etwas von Pendulum gehört, also ich geh bei der Muke immer voll ab xDD

Ist natürlich wie alles andere Geschmacksache.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWnpwV63KiY&ob=av2e


----------



## spionkaese (10. Februar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand mal etwas von Pendulum gehört, also ich geh bei der Muke immer voll ab xDD
> 
> Ist natürlich wie alles andere Geschmacksache.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWnpwV63KiY&ob=av2e


Die GEMA hat zugeschlagen 
Wie sollte das Lied denn heissen?
Edit:
Verdammt, habs schon gefunden 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch_5_x1IUA8

Naja, nicht so wirklich mein Fall.
Wobei sich mein Musikgeschmack im Moment auf Nickelback, Metallica und Apocalyptica beschränkt


----------



## Schiassomat (10. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Die GEMA hat zugeschlagen
> Wie sollte das Lied denn heissen?
> Edit:
> Verdammt, habs schon gefunden
> ...


 
Aber das Video is lustisch, verstehe nich wieso du das nicht sehen kannst


----------



## sipsap (10. Februar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Aber das Video is lustisch, verstehe nich wieso du das nicht sehen kannst


 
weil du n ösi bist mein freund 

und für den fischkopp: ProxTube für Firefox - Download - CHIP Online

nuff said


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

Das hier wäre was für syncs Test.Produktdetailansicht
Die stehen hier im Sat (logischerweise einzeln), in mehreren Variante, nur bei der musste ich am meisten schmunzeln.


----------



## spionkaese (10. Februar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> weil du n ösi bist mein freund
> 
> und für den fischkopp: ProxTube für Firefox - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> nuff said


 Dürfte mit Chromium nicht ganz so gut funktionieren 
Und anstatt jetzt ein Addon für Chrome/Chromium rauszusuchen kann ich auch 5 Min. investieren und auf Youtube suchen.


----------



## Lee (10. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Dürfte mit Chromium nicht ganz so gut funktionieren
> Und anstatt jetzt ein Addon für Chrome/Chromium rauszusuchen kann ich auch 5 Min. investieren und auf Youtube suchen.


 ProxTube für Google Chrome - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (11. Februar 2012)

Was meint Ihr welche sind besser 

Nubert nuBox 311

Oder

Klipsch RB-41 II


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Februar 2012)

Die, die dir klanglich besser gefallen...


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Februar 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr welche sind besser
> 
> Nubert nuBox 311
> 
> ...



Nicht vergleichbar da zwei unterschiedliche Konzepte, HybridHorn ist ne klanglich andere geschichte als nen KalottenHochtöner. 

Must du einfach probehören und entscheiden was dir besser gefällt, grad bei Klipsch kann man nicht pauschal sagen obs einem gefallen wird oder nicht, die hörner sind bei Klipsch schon was besonderes von der klang charakteristik.


----------



## zøtac (11. Februar 2012)

Auf jeden fall anhören. Sind beide nicht schlecht, ich hatte RB-81 und nuBox 381 da, sind nur grundverschieden


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2012)

@AFI und dfence: Ach, wir haben doch eh noch nie ne richtige Anlage gehört und sind nur aufreisserische Wichtigtuer - was können wir schon darüber wissen? 

@User mit der "1" statt nem "i": Ja, wir reden miteinander - und lachen herzhaft .


----------



## sipsap (11. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Dürfte mit Chromium nicht ganz so gut funktionieren
> Und anstatt jetzt ein Addon für Chrome/Chromium rauszusuchen kann ich auch 5 Min. investieren und auf Youtube suchen.


 


also ganz großes häh.
weder der eine noch der andere satz erschließt sich mir. warum sollte es nicht ganz so gut für chrome/chromium funktionieren? wegen dem smiley? funktioniert übrigens einwandfrei. und lieber einmal 5min investiert und zb playlists ohne unterbrechung genießen können. man kann sich natürlich auch gleich ne ausländische ip besorgen


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2012)

Das verlinkte Addon ist fürn Fuchs. Das tuts mit Chrome/Chromium nicht so gut .


----------



## spionkaese (11. Februar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das verlinkte Addon ist fürn Fuchs. Das tuts mit Chrome/Chromium nicht so gut .


So ist es


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2012)

Lesen bildet manchmal echt ungemein:


			
				Chip.de schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Chrome-Nutzer können ProxTube auch für Ihren Browser herunterladen.


----------



## sipsap (11. Februar 2012)

jetzt check ich das erst ja faul geht die menschheit zu grunde

sollte ja klar sein, dass etas professionellere apps/plugins zumindest für die beiden großen browser gibt


----------



## Domowoi (11. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bald Geburtstag und wünsche mir die Klipsch S4. (Da sie sehr häufig im Forum empfohlen werden. Dass sie basslastig sind ist mir bewusst.) Nun gibt es auf Amazon aktuell nur die weiße Version. Die schwarze kostet aktuell mehr als die S*5*i. Kann ich auch die S5i kaufen, beziehungsweise ist ein klanglicher Unterschied zwischen den S4 und S5?


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2012)

Das steht hier:http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=110&thread=11844&postID=1#1
Sollten also "besser" sein, als die S4.
Selbst kenne tue ich sie aber nicht.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Februar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand mal etwas von Pendulum gehört, also ich geh bei der Muke immer voll ab xDD
> 
> Ist natürlich wie alles andere Geschmacksache.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWnpwV63KiY&ob=av2e


Set me on Fire
Einige Lieder von Pendulum sind ganz gut.
Hast du schonmal was von Logic Bomb  oder B Complex gehört?
Eisenfunk hat auchwas


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (11. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Nicht vergleichbar da zwei unterschiedliche Konzepte, HybridHorn ist ne klanglich andere geschichte als nen KalottenHochtöner.
> 
> Must du einfach probehören und entscheiden was dir besser gefällt, grad bei Klipsch kann man nicht pauschal sagen obs einem gefallen wird oder nicht, die hörner sind bei Klipsch schon was besonderes von der klang charakteristik.





a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die, die dir klanglich besser gefallen...





zøtac schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall anhören. Sind beide nicht schlecht, ich hatte RB-81 und nuBox 381 da, sind nur grundverschieden



Ok dann muss ich mit die mal Bestellen und Probehören


----------



## Domowoi (11. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das steht hier:http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=110&thread=11844&postID=1#1
> Sollten also "besser" sein, als die S4.
> Selbst kenne tue ich sie aber nicht.


 Danke. Ich denke mal die verschiedenen Versionen nehmen sich nichts und die neueren werden eher besser sein.


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Februar 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Set me on Fire
> Einige Lieder von Pendulum sind ganz gut.
> Hast du schonmal was von Logic Bomb oder B Complex gehört?
> Eisenfunk hat auchwas


 
Wenn ich so etwas höre wünsch ich mir immer meine HiFi Anlage von meinem ersten Auto zurück.

Der 4er Golf hat ca. 5000€ gekostet und die Emphaseranlage hat noch mal 4000€ dazu gekostet, so haben wir vor 7Jahren die Autos im Wert gesteigert nicht mit sowas wie Autoaufbereitung und so einen Quatsch.


----------



## PEG96 (12. Februar 2012)

Hey Madz
kann es sein, dass du immo einen hd800 bei dir hast?

MfG PEG


----------



## zøtac (12. Februar 2012)

Telefunken W250 für 45€ ist ok oder?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn er läuft: Ja.
Wenn die Automatik auch noch geht: Ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## zøtac (12. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn er läuft: Ja.
> Wenn die Automatik auch noch geht: Ein Schnäppchen.


 Gut dann ist er jetzt mein <3


----------



## iceman650 (12. Februar 2012)

@zotac: Behandle ihn bitte gut und gönne ihm eine Kur. 
Ist im Grunde ein Perpetuum Ebner PE2020, und was der kann, kannst du HIER lesen.
Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät! 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Ion (12. Februar 2012)

Kann mir hier mal jemand sagen ob ich nun wirklich eine gute Soundkarte benötige?
Ich betreibe 2 NuBox 681 an einem Onkyo TX-SR608 7.2 AVR
Gerade bei Filmen und Spielen kommt es mir vor, als würde das "gewisse etwas" fehlen, Musik klingt 1A

Derzeit nutze ich die Onboard-Lösung meines Mainboard (Asus P8P67 Deluxe), verbunden über ein optisches Kabel.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Februar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Hey Madz
> kann es sein, dass du immo einen hd800 bei dir hast?
> 
> MfG PEG


 
ich hoffe nicht, demnächst muss man dann hier wohl für ein Zocker-Headset einen Tausender einplanen


----------



## Bier (12. Februar 2012)

Ion schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir hier mal jemand sagen ob ich nun wirklich eine gute Soundkarte benötige?
> Ich betreibe 2 NuBox 681 an einem Onkyo TX-SR608 7.2 AVR
> Gerade bei Filmen und Spielen kommt es mir vor, als würde das "gewisse etwas" fehlen, Musik klingt 1A
> 
> ...


Hast du den AVR digital oder analog angeschlossen?


----------



## iceman650 (12. Februar 2012)

Über ein optisches Kabel lässt sich schlecht analog verbinden. Daher digital, und da die DA-Wandlung eh im AVR abläuft, kann man sich die Soundkarte sparen (sofern keine benötigten Tonformate fehlen)


----------



## Bier (12. Februar 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Über ein optisches Kabel lässt sich schlecht analog verbinden. Daher digital, und da die DA-Wandlung eh im AVR abläuft, kann man sich die Soundkarte sparen (sofern keine benötigten Tonformate fehlen)



Ups das hab ich wohl überlesen  lieg schon halb schlafend im Bett 
Jop dann kannst du dir bei Stereo die Karte auf jeden Fall sparen, da dein Onboardchip das signal gar nicht umwandelt, sondern der AVR.


----------



## Caspar (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn Musik 1A klingt und bei Filmen irgendwas fehlt... weiss ich immer noch nicht was. ^^ Denn die Königsdiziplin ist die Musik und wenn die 1A ist... was fehlt denn genauer? 

Externe Soundkarten / DA Wandler haben so ihr Vorzüge... aber wenns eh schon 1A klingt und du kein Fiepen oder irgendwas derartiges hast würde ich dafür keine Kohle ausgeben.


----------



## Ion (13. Februar 2012)

Es ist einfach so, das ich bei meinem alten Board eine Onboard X-Fi hatte.
So, habe ich dann einen Film gestartet hat sich im AVR irgendwas "umgeschaltet", ich hörte ein Klicken, der Soundmodus hat sich "angepasst". Der Filmsound der dann aus den Boxen kam war einfach nur beeindruckend. Nach wechsel des Boards und auf die Onboard-Soundkarte erfolgt dieses Klicken im AVR nicht mehr sobald ich einen Film starte. Und der Sound ist nicht mehr so genial wie er davor war. 
Warum? Was ist da passiert? Das ist das was ich nicht verstehe. 

Und da ich sonst nichts außer der Soundkarte getauscht habe, vermute ich da einfach mal den Übeltäter.

Ich schätze das richtige Wort ist bereits "Tonformate", ich habe da leider keine Ahnung 
Ich kann nur sagen das die Konzert-DVD von Unheilig auf der alten X-Fi Karte besser klang, als auf der neuen Onboard-Lösung. Aber auch andere Filme.


----------



## Caspar (13. Februar 2012)

Okay na das ist doch schon ein Anfang.  

Inwiefern besser? 
X-Fi Karten haben die Macke den Tiefton etwas zu pushen...  Nubert-LS sind eher schnurgeradeaus abgestimmt. Vielleicht kannst du ja den Bass manuell etwas aufdicken, am Verstärker befindet sich da bestimmt nen Drehling. 

Vielleicht hat sie auch einfach nur den Pegel bei Filmen angehoben - ein höherer Pegel wirkt beim hören subjektiv "klarar", "reiner"... bombastischer. Also fehlt dir vielleicht auch nur die höhere Lautstärke beim Umschalten, ein Aha Effekt entsteht dadurch auf jeden Fall. Den Versuch kannst du im Laden machen, höre zwei lautsprecher ohne Pegelabgleich an, der eine muss einen höheren Wirkungsgrad haben als der Andere. Im ersten Moment - so lange bis die Rübe sich an den LS gewöhnt hat, wirkt der lautere deutlich besser. Darum macht auch kurzes Probehören nur bedingt Sinn. fertiglautsprecher sind gern so abgestimmt, dass sie einen am Anfang umwerfen - schließlich gehts erstmal um die Kaufentscheidung.

Etwas anderes kann ich mir erstmal nicht vorstellen - ausser eine Anhebung / Absenkung verschiedener Frequenzbereiche oder eben den erhöhten Pegel, wobei ich die zweite Variante für wahrscheinlicher halte. 

Die Alternative: Besorge dir ne X-Fi, dann weisst du ob es das Problem war. Rückgaberecht inbegriffen. (Eigentlich sollte eine Soundkarte das Signal nur schön gerade durchschleifen, nicht verfärben.)

Den Aha Effekt... eine Soundkarte sollte nur ganz klitzekleine wenige Prozent am Ergebnis ausmachen, jedenfalls, oder ganz besonders, da du ohnehin schon einen DA Wandler benutzt und den Verstärker optisch angeschlossen hast. Probieren kann nicht schaden.  Kannst du Karte ja auch zurückschicken wenn dir das Ergebnis nicht gefällt.


----------



## Ion (13. Februar 2012)

Ich denke mir einfach nur, das der AVR den Soundmodus umgeschaltet hat und das jetzt ohne Soundkarte nicht mehr (automatisch) macht. Ich bekomme den Sound auf jeden Fall nicht mehr so hin wie er war.
Mit der X-Fi war das Unheilig Konzert deutlich kraftvoller, mehr Bühne und Bass (Ok, den bekomme ich zur Not auch so hin)
Vielleicht war es auch nur eine Surrounderweiterung, ich weiß es leider nicht 

Ich werde es wohl nicht vermeiden können, einfach mal eine X-Fi oder Xonar zu kaufen und zu testen.
Danke dir auf jeden Fall @Caspar

Vielleicht ist es wirklich nur die Sache mit dem Pegel was du beschrieben hast. Ich bin zumindest der Meinung einen Unterschied zu hören. Aber wer weiß was ich da gehört habe (beschreib das erstmal )


----------



## Caspar (13. Februar 2012)

Ja... schwer zu beschreiben triffts.


----------



## Madz (13. Februar 2012)

So, ich war eben in der Werkstatt (AVR defekt). Ein kleiner Hinterhofschuppen Marke  "Daniel Düsentrieb Bastlerwerkstatt". Der Techniker ist ein älterer  Herr, Handwerker alter Schule und sehr freundlich, mit einem äusserst  kompetenten Eindruck. Das Gerät wird wahrscheinlich diese Woche fertig  sein.

Wir haben uns dann noch ein wenig über Bose unterhalten, da er nicht nur  für Onkyo, NAD, Kenwood und andere Hersteller, sondern auch für Bose  Vertragswerkstatt ist. Mir wurde nur bestätigt, was wir schon lange  wussten: Bose ist gnadenlos überteuert, sie dürften maximal halb so  teuer bis eher ein Drittel so teuer sein.

Seiner Meinung ist Bose nicht schlecht, aber aufgrund der Preisgestaltung nicht kaufbar.


----------



## Pravasi (13. Februar 2012)

Caspar schrieb:


> Ja... schwer zu beschreiben triffts.


 
Theoretisch macht die SK über Digital ja nix...
Allerdings: Wenn ich von der Essence auf die Auzentech umschalte-beide digital-dann verändert sich der Klang schon!
Die Karten sind also durchaus gesoundet,beeinflussen den Klang auch über digitalen Anschluss.
Auch werden natürlich die Soundformate,EQ-Einstellungen,Bassverstärkung,Trennfrequenzen,....mit übernommen.
Ne kleine SK wäre also durchaus eine Investition wert.


----------



## manizzle (13. Februar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> So, ich war eben in der Werkstatt (AVR defekt). Ein kleiner Hinterhofschuppe Marke  "Daniel Düsentrieb Bastlerwerkstatt". Der Techniker ist ein älterer  Herr, Handwerker alter Schule und sehr freundlich, mit einem äusserst  kompetenten Eindruck. Das Gerät wird wahrscheinlich diese Woche fertig  sein.
> 
> Wir haben uns dann noch ein wenig über Bose unterhalten, da er nicht nur  für Onkyo, NAD, Kenwood und andere Hersteller, sondern auch für Bose  Vertragswerkstatt ist. Mir wurde nur bestätigt, was wir schon lange  wussten: Bose ist gnadenlos überteuert, sie dürften maximal halb so  teuer bis eher ein Drittel so teuer sein.
> 
> Seiner Meinung ist Bose nicht schlecht, aber aufgrund der Preisgestaltung nicht kaufbar.



gleiches gilt meiner meinung nach auch für bang&olufsen ... man zahlt einfach n haufen geld nochmal extra nur fürs design drauf. kanglich sind die sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, aber in der preisklasse, egal welches modell von denen, krieg ich n system zusammen, dass evtl beschissen aussieht, aber klanglich die BO dinger ganz schön in schatten stellt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2012)

Hat hier i-jemand Ahnung von Schaltplänen ?
Muss wissen welche Sicherung ich vor dem Netzteil bei meinem Subwoofer brauche...

Kann sie natürlich auch per mail verschicken 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## iceman650 (13. Februar 2012)

Immer wieder geil hier im Forum die Verallgemeinerungen, B&O sei überteuert. 
Leider vergessen da einige den Designaspekt. Klar kann man in Schwerlastregale für 3000€ mehr hineinräumen als in Hartmann-Massivholzmöbel (als Beispiel, Granit/pvc-boden oder auch Ikea-/Rolf-Benz-Sofa wahlweise). Wer von euch hat Schwerlastregale im Wohnzimmer? Dabei sind die doch SOOO viel besser in Sachen P/L!
Ist genau der selbe Fall. 
Und warum selbst Rotel B&O-Icepower-Module (google hilft, sind class-d endstufen) verbaut ist auch nicht von ungefähr. 
Aber sorry dass ich das jetzt sage, jetzt lassen sich ja viel schwerer Phrasen dreschen....


----------



## HAWX (13. Februar 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wieder geil hier im Forum die Verallgemeinerungen, B&O sei überteuert.
> Leider vergessen da einige den Designaspekt. Klar kann man in Schwerlastregale für 3000€ mehr hineinräumen als in Hartmann-Massivholzmöbel (als Beispiel, Granit/pvc-boden oder auch Ikea-/Rolf-Benz-Sofa wahlweise). Wer von euch hat Schwerlastregale im Wohnzimmer? Dabei sind die doch SOOO viel besser in Sachen P/L!
> Ist genau der selbe Fall.
> Und warum selbst Rotel B&O-Icepower-Module (google hilft, sind class-d endstufen) verbaut ist auch nicht von ungefähr.
> Aber sorry dass ich das jetzt sage, jetzt lassen sich ja viel schwerer Phrasen dreschen....



Marc also entweder solltest du was zitieren oder aber du beziehst dich auf Mannizzles Post und der spricht doch auch den Designaspekt an 
Verstehe gerade nicht worum du Wind machst.

Ich bin dann mal wieder


----------



## iceman650 (13. Februar 2012)

Jep, hab mich auf manizzle bezogen, weil er sagte dass selbiges auch b&o zutreffe. Ich sehe einfach nicht das Problem bei der Sache, dass man einfach akzeptiert, dass das Budget wohl anders verteilt ist.


----------



## hydro (13. Februar 2012)

> Die Karten sind also durchaus gesoundet,beeinflussen den Klang auch über digitalen Anschluss.


Interessant, der Frequenzschrieb der Essence sagt eigentlich etwas anderes aus.
Sicher das die EQ aus sind? Ich höre nichtmal den Unterschied Digital/Analog an den AVR. In beiden Fällen wandelt der AVR ja das Signal, komisch das das deiner wohl nicht macht.


----------



## Madz (13. Februar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Hey Madz
> kann es sein, dass du immo einen hd800 bei dir hast?
> 
> MfG PEG


 Ja, habe ich schon seit vierzehn Tagen.


Ion schrieb:


> Kann mir hier mal jemand sagen ob ich nun wirklich eine gute Soundkarte benötige?
> Ich betreibe 2 NuBox 681 an einem Onkyo TX-SR608 7.2 AVR
> Gerade bei Filmen und Spielen kommt es mir vor, als würde das "gewisse etwas" fehlen, Musik klingt 1A
> 
> ...


Ich nutze die selbe Kombination. Bei reinem Stereo brauchst du keine Soundkarte. Die habe ich nur wegen des AKG K601.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht, demnächst muss man dann hier wohl für ein Zocker-Headset einen Tausender einplanen


Natürlich und dazu einen Lake People G100, den man unbedingt auf Klangschälchen stellen muss, sonst klingt er ********. 


Mal im Ernst: Der HD 800 ist wirklich ein genial krasser Hörer, keine Frage. Die Bühne ist extrem, genau wie die Detailwiedergabe. Für primär zocken und ab und zu mal ein Filmchen oder Musik, aber völlig übertrieben. Das P/L stimmt einfach hinten und vorne nicht, im Gegensatz zur Klasse von ~150-250€.


----------



## Caspar (13. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Interessant, der Frequenzschrieb der Essence sagt eigentlich etwas anderes aus.
> Sicher das die EQ aus sind? Ich höre nichtmal den Unterschied Digital/Analog an den AVR. In beiden Fällen wandelt der AVR ja das Signal, komisch das das deiner wohl nicht macht.



Eigentlich sollte man keinen Unterschied hören - theoretisch. Vielleicht können wir das ja mal versuchen.

Ich werde mir übrigens eine PA Stereo-Endstufe und ne externe Soundkarte besorgen. Getreu dem Motto: "Das klingt eh fast nicht."


----------



## hydro (13. Februar 2012)

> Ich werde mir übrigens eine PA Stereo-Endstufe und ne externe Soundkarte besorgen.


Nur zum Test oder um richtig zu hören? PA verbinde ich immer mit krach irgendwie... vllt zu oft in der Disko gewesen und nie eines Besseren belehrt wurden.
Externe Soundkarte kommt bei mir auch noch, Morgen oder Übermorgen sollte mein neuer HK kommen, mal schauen wie der KH Ausgang ist, vllt geht die Xonar auch für eine externe DAC/KHV Kombo, meine hat Störgeräusche vom PC und bei dem aktuellen Kurs kann man sie quasi Verlustfrei verkaufen.


----------



## Caspar (13. Februar 2012)

Richtig zum hören. 

Verstärker = Verstärker... ob PA oder Hifi... das Ausgangssignal sieht gleich aus, mit dem Unterschied das die PA Endstufe deutlich mehr Leistung hat und "untenrum" mehr Kontrolle bringen dürfte. Ausserdem ists besser wenn die DA Wandlung extern stattfindet und möglichst nix über die Onboardsoundkarte geht. (Zum Teil auch schon wieder Krümelkackerei, auf jeden Fall ist man mit ner externen Karte flexibler.) Die Endstufe kann ich dann später für nen Sub verwenden falls ich wirklich irgendwann an Transen-Verstärkerklang glaube. Die Aktion wird also aussschließlich pragmatischer Natur sein. Was davon stimmt stellen wir bestimmt noch bei der Hörprobe fest.  

Ich würde dir dann wohl auch zu ner externen Karte raten. Maudio Fast Track Pro USB Audio Interface

Welchen HK hast du besorgt?

Die Adv Acoustics und Cambridge Verstärker sollen zum Teil rauschen, der Service muss schlecht sein und die Verarbeitung schlechter als bei Onkyo. Deswegen der pragmatische Weg. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Februar 2012)

Caspar schrieb:


> Verstärker = Verstärker... ob PA oder Hifi... das Ausgangssignal sieht gleich aus, mit dem Unterschied das die PA Endstufe deutlich mehr Leistung hat und "untenrum" mehr Kontrolle bringen dürfte


 
Stimmt allerdings nicht so ganz, es gibt solche und solche Entstufen, entscheident ist hier z.b die Slew Rate die angibt wie gut ein Verstärker mit großen Amplituden klar kommt bzw wie schnell er sie aufbauen kann, die Slew Rate gibt also quasi an wieviel Kontrolle nen Verstärker im Bassbereich hat ( und damit auch wie ausgeprägt der Bass sein kann ) ne gescheite PA Endstufe kostet weitaus mehr als nen gescheiter Hifi Amp, das mal am Rande bemerkt, bei PA endstufen im Mittelklasse Sektor hast du meinst nen relativ hohen Klirrfaktor, einen nicht so tollen Dämpfungsfaktor usw. Ich würd mir das 3 mal überlegen. 

Und das Ausgangsignal sieht eben nicht immer gleich aus, wie schon gesagt ist dafür einmal sie Slew Rate verantwortlich, der KlirrFaktor, wenns jetz noch technischer werden soll der Crest Faktor, und noch so einiges mehr. 

Und genau deswegen klingen verschiedene Verstärker auch unterschiedlich ( natürlich nochmal abhängig von den Transitoren, nen Triac klingt eben auch anders als nen FET usw, aufbau der Endstufen, PNP, NPN, verschiedene Class aufbauten  )


----------



## Caspar (13. Februar 2012)

Das habe ich falsch ausgedrückt, ich glaube schon das Verstärker unterschiedlich klingen. Aber ich glaube auch das sich der Unterschied in einem Bereich bewegt der so gering ist, dass ich ihn, ganz besonders in meinem Raum, noch völlig vernachlässigen kann. Wenn ich irgendwann richtig Kohle verdiene sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Februar 2012)

Würd ich nicht sagen, is natürlich immer ganz abhängig von den eingesetzten Lautsprechern ob die das wiedergeben können. 

Was ich noch vergessen hab, auch ausschlaggebend für das Bassfundament was ein Verstärker liefern kann ist natürlich die Kapazität der Sieb Kondensatoren ( damit hängt allerdings auch die Slew Rate zusammen )


----------



## Pravasi (13. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Interessant, der Frequenzschrieb der Essence sagt eigentlich etwas anderes aus.
> Sicher das die EQ aus sind? Ich höre nichtmal den Unterschied Digital/Analog an den AVR. In beiden Fällen wandelt der AVR ja das Signal, komisch das das deiner wohl nicht macht.



Analog ist nochmal ne ganz andere Geschichte,weshalb sollte der AVR da was umwandeln?
Beide Karten sind auf "neutral" gestellt gewesen,als ich es verglichen habe.
War auch kein wirklicher Test,sondern eher ein Aha-Effekt nach Einbau der Essence.
Der Unterschied ist nicht riesig,oder auch derart bemerkbar wie bei den KHV der beiden Karten,aber er ist definitiv vorhanden.
War auch überrascht,weil ich hier ja immer lese,dass das so nicht ist (man liest allerdings so einiges hier...).


----------



## Bier (13. Februar 2012)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir übrigens eine PA Stereo-Endstufe und ne externe Soundkarte besorgen. Getreu dem Motto: "Das klingt eh fast nicht."


Da bin ich mal gespannt. Wär cool wenn du die Zeit und Lust für einen richtigen Vergleichstest hättest


----------



## iceman650 (13. Februar 2012)

Der Wiener Blindtest sollte eigentlich vieles beantworten. Klar ist oft ein starkes Sounding im Spiel, aber wenn nicht, dann sagt der Test relativ viel aus. Auch die Slew-Rate kann natürlich eine Rolle spielen, aber der Accuphase vs den Cambridge hat mich verblüfft...
Wobei ich da auch gern mal mitgewirkt hätte...


----------



## sipsap (14. Februar 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Der Wiener Blindtest sollte eigentlich vieles beantworten. Klar ist oft ein starkes Sounding im Spiel, aber wenn nicht, dann sagt der Test relativ viel aus. Auch die Slew-Rate kann natürlich eine Rolle spielen, aber der Accuphase vs den Cambridge hat mich verblüfft...
> Wobei ich da auch gern mal mitgewirkt hätte...


 
teils doch recht faszinierend! zb spricht ja einiges für die qualität der esi july bzw wie schlecht eine D1/DX ist  ich habe nämlich damals als ich verglich, einen deutlichen unterschied in der detailauflösung gehört (schlagzeug, metallica, fight fire with fire).


----------



## Caspar (14. Februar 2012)

Da haben wirs ja...  

Ich weiss noch nicht wie aufwändig ein Pegelabgleich ist, muss mich erstmal bisschen ins messen einlesen. Nen Mikro und ARTA habe ich aber schon auf der Einkaufsliste. Ich weiss nicht wie es mit Hydro aussieht, wir wollten ohnehin mal bisschen Musik hören und Verstärker vergleichen. Nen Kumpel von mir hat da sicher auch Lust, er hat paar richtig schöne Koaxe. Dazu müssen aber erstmal die Lautsprecher fertig werden, vorher möchte ich auch nicht Verstärker + Soundkarte shoppen... dann muss ich bisschen arbeiten, habe Praktikum und Bätschiearbeit geht auch bald los. Also total optimistisch bin ich noch nicht. (Will endlich wieder ordentlich Musik hören.)


----------



## hydro (14. Februar 2012)

> zb spricht ja einiges für die qualität der esi july bzw wie schlecht eine D1/DX ist


Woraus liest du das in dem Thread?



> weshalb sollte der AVR da was umwandeln?


Der AVR kann nur ein digitales Signal mit seinen DSPs bearbeiten, oftmals fällt da schon die Lautstärkeregelung darunter. Heißt er wandelt das analoge Signal wieder in ein Digitales bearbeitet es und wandelt es wieder.
Wie gesagt ich höre wenn überhaupt nur ein wahnsinnig geringen Unterschied Essence Analog zu Digital.

@Caspar
Wollten wir das? Wo war ich bei dem Gespräch?^^ 
Nein prinzipiell gern, wenn ich von der Regierung zu Hause frei bekomme. Davon abgesehen geht es mir quasi ähnlich Praktikum fertig aber Bätscheler steht vor der Tür und ich habe das Gefühl er erledigt sich nicht von selbst


----------



## Caspar (14. Februar 2012)

@ hydro

Hupsi... wollte das mit Bloody Suicide machen...  Aber Verstärkung kann nicht schaden, also falls du Lust hast und die Regierung zusagt. 

Oh ja... von selbst wäre toll... wobei, dann lernt man ja nix dabei! Habe heute mal jem. wegen Thema angeschrieben, freue mich schon riesig drauf.  Ist was aktuelles, da geht das. 

Praktikum fertsch... da haste mir was voraus! Fleissig fleissig, habs immer aufgeschoben. ^^


----------



## Pravasi (14. Februar 2012)

Mein AVR zickt seit einer Weile rum was den analogen Eingang angeht.
Obwohl ich ja ne ST mit Analogerweiterung habe,konnte ich diese also noch nicht antesten und vergleichen.
Zuvor mit der Auzentech allerdings war der Unterschied zwischen analog und digital so deutlich wie schwarz und weiss!
Völlig unterschiedlicher Sound.
Werde mich nach Karneval mal um den AVR kümmern und gucken.


----------



## Caspar (14. Februar 2012)

Jo, analog - digital soll deutlich sein, habe ich auch mehrfach gelesen. Der PC soll doch einiges verhunnebiebeln, deswegen muss auch ne Soundkarte her... und wegen dem Messkram. ^^

Gerade auf Radio Paradise, mit Bongos... fetzt. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNGUUzHKgxo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE9loRpv65s (Geil!)


----------



## sipsap (14. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Woraus liest du das in dem Thread?


 
aus:

_Testdurchläufe 6, 7, 8:
Philips CD 303
bzw.
Harman Kardon HD 750
bzw.
PC mit Soudkarte ESI Juli@ und D/A – Wandler Apogee Rosetta 200
vs. Musical Fidelity A5 CD

Also ein ehemals sehr teurer, aber steinalter (Philips, 1984!!) und ein sehr billiger (HK, EUR 200,) CD – Player und ein PC vs. einen EUR 2.500,- CD – Player.

Abgekürzt, ist eh schon alles viel zu lang: vollkommen unmöglich irgendeinen Unterschied zu hören._

und meinem vergleich einer D1 mit nem alten technics cd-player den zusammen mit nem amp und tuner für rund 25€ ergattert habe. unterschied war recht deutlich.


----------



## hydro (14. Februar 2012)

Die ESi kostet auch gut das doppelte wie eine DX, ein Vergleich zur Essence waere fairer gewesen. 

Die DA Wandlung ist ja auch ausgereift, es sind Centartikel, die Wandler. Ab einer gewissen Klasse sollte sich nichts mehr nehmen.

Allerdings lese ich das so immernoch nicht heraus. Dort strht fuer mich!:
Cd vs cd
Cd vs cd
Soka + dac vs cd


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Solche Blindtests gibts zu haufen, ich finde sie zwar interessant, allerdings auch nicht so aussagekräftig. Problem dabei ist nämlich immer mit was für nen Urteil man da dran geht. Jeder sollte so nen Blindtest für sich selbst machen und nicht auf die ohren anderer vertrauen. Zumal ich finde jeden Tag einen Test oder alle 2-3 stunden ein Test und nicht in kürzesten Zeitraum hintereinander, man sollte sich viel zeit nehmen und möglichst viel verschiedene Musik hören. 
Was mich irgendwie auch verblüfft das man kein unterschied von der ESI Juli@ und nem externen DAC gehört hat, entweder war der so schlecht oder irgendwas is schief gelaufen, denn der Juli@ genauso wie anderen Recording und Musiker Karten im 150€ preisbereich sagt man eben nach das sie nicht an Highend rankommen ( wobei ich ganz ehrlich denke das die Asus Xonar STX und CO genauso wenig HighEnd sind, es bleiben Mainstream karten ), natürlich sind die karten meist besser als irgend nen Mainstream von Asus, Creative und co.


----------



## sipsap (14. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Die ESi kostet auch gut das doppelte wie eine DX, ein Vergleich zur Essence waere fairer gewesen.
> 
> Die DA Wandlung ist ja auch ausgereift, es sind Centartikel, die Wandler. Ab einer gewissen Klasse sollte sich nichts mehr nehmen.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe das so interpretiert: jeweils immer cd vs cd, um die Unterschiede der einzelnen dac zu ermitteln. Und als Fazit, dass kein Unterschied zu hören war.

Bei meinem cd-Player handelt es sich um einen 300/400DM Modell von ~92 und technics. Hätte echt gedacht, dass es sich nicht viel nimmt.


----------



## Ion (14. Februar 2012)

Ich lese hier mit aber verstehe kaum ein Wort.
Kurz gefragt, hätte ich mit der ESI July Soundkarte besseren Klang als mit Onboard? Im Grunde ja, aber auch mit optisch digital an AVR?
Manche hier sagen ja, das es besser klingt. Andere wiederrum das der Klang eigentlich nicht anders sein kann weil das Signal nur durchgeschliffen wird.

Ich würde das ja gerne mal testen, möchte aber kein Fehlkauf machen


----------



## Caspar (14. Februar 2012)

Fernabsatzgesetz - Karte online kaufen - testen ob es sich lohnt - ja beahlten / nein, innerhalb von zwei Wochen zurückschicken!

Ich denke bei dir ist der Unterschied nicht so groß / nur minimalst vorhanden, da du ja schon einen AVR nutzt an den du wohl auch die Kopfhörer angeschlossen hast.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Ich frag mich nur warum das so schwer zu verstehen ist, ne Soundkarte hat eben keinen nutzen wenn man etwas Digital anschliest, auser das sie eben nen Digital Ausgang bietet, du könntest genauso deine Grafikkarte per HDMI an den AVR anklemmen, und hättest genau den gleichen Sound wie mit ner Soundkarte Digital, oder Onboard Sound Digital.


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Wobei hier mal jemand gesagt hat, dass es auch bei digitaler Übertragung Unterschiede geben soll. Octocore oder so.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Das is doch quatsch, was solls da für unterschiede geben. 

Mal nen blödes bsp. 
Ob du nun mit DSL, Analog, UMTS oder Sat online gehst, die Farben hier im Forum sind nicht vertauscht, aus ner 0 wird keine 1 usw. Kurz gesagt egal welche digitale übertragung du nutzt der inhalt bleibt das gleiche, wie dann etwas "analog" dargestellt wird ist dein Monitor für verantwortlich.


----------



## sipsap (14. Februar 2012)

hmmm nun könnte ja auch zb der soundprozessor das digitale signal verändern, sprich das digitale signal sounden 

aber was würde das für einen sinn machen?


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Das wär natürlich was anderes.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Wobei hier mal jemand gesagt hat, dass es auch bei digitaler Übertragung Unterschiede geben soll. Octocore oder so.


 
Das war Mr.Albundy oder wie sich sein Nick schreibt... Alias Lars Mette - AreaDVD - klingelts ?


----------



## Bier (14. Februar 2012)

Mhh ich hatte jetzt echt Octocore im Kopf, aber kann auch sein


----------



## spionkaese (14. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur warum das so schwer zu verstehen ist, ne Soundkarte hat eben keinen nutzen wenn man etwas Digital anschliest, auser das sie eben nen Digital Ausgang bietet, du könntest genauso deine Grafikkarte per HDMI an den AVR anklemmen, und hättest genau den gleichen Sound wie mit ner Soundkarte Digital, oder Onboard Sound Digital.


 Nichts ganz, die ganzen Dolby ... Funktionen gibts nur bei Soundkarten (nur weiss ich nichts obs die bei allen gibt).
Und mit PCM kann man auch Digital nichts über Stereo übertragen.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Hä ? versteh ich nicht worauf du hinaus willst. 

Also fassen wir mal zusammen, Digital ist auch 8 Kanal möglich ! 
Via Spdif ist 2 Kanal PCM möglich
Via HDMI ist 8 Kanal PCM möglich

Wenn du die Daten Digital überträgst als Spdif dann entweder als 2 Kanal PCM, ODER als 6 Kanal Komprimiert durch Dolby Digital, oder DTS, solange das Signal als DTS und DD Bitstream vorliegt z.b bei DVD´s wird das signal einfach nur durchgeschleift. Bei Games wiederum welche 5.1 bieten, müsste das Signal in ein DTS oder DD Bitstream gewandelt werden, was über Dolby Digital Live, oder DTS Connect geschieht, hierzu muss dann wohl in der tat eine Soundkarte mit jenen Features hinzugezogen werden. Es sei denn eben man geht über HDMI in den Receiver da HDMI ja 8 Kanal PCM übertragen kann muss hier auch nix komprimiert werden.


----------



## spionkaese (14. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Hä ? versteh ich nicht worauf du hinaus willst.
> 
> Also fassen wir mal zusammen, Digital ist auch 8 Kanal möglich !
> Via Spdif ist 2 Kanal PCM möglich
> ...


 Das wollte ich damit aussagen


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Aber er hat ne GTX580 scheinbar, und wenn er nen Receiver mit HDMI hat, brauch er keine Soundkarte für 5.1 in Games


----------



## hydro (14. Februar 2012)

Heute kam der HK3490. Feines Gerät und erwartet gut verarbeitet, trotz 3,5 Jahre alt wackelt und knarzt nichts. Lediglich die Sendeleistung der FB ist etwas unterdurchschnittlich. Klanglich konnte ich keinen Unterschied ausmachen zwischen meinem alten AVR und dem Stereo-Receiver. Hier ebenfalls wenn überhaupt äußerst marginale Unterschiede Analog/Digital von der Essence. Ansonsten versteh ich dfence voll und ganz. Sehr schönes Gerät. 
Interessanter Weise ist das Massebrummen weg, welches ich beim Onkyo hatte. Und er hat wirklich Power ohne Ende, selbst das Original Master von Brothers in Arms geht auf Lautstärken zu hören.... Wahnsinn.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

Na dann Willkommen im Club  Auch nen Feines gerät, und endlich mal jemand der mich versteht, aber ich denke nicht nur vom Optischen aspekt, auch vom Technischen wirst du meine schwärmerrei von H/K jetz verstehen. 
Was das Massebrummen angeht, könnt damit zusammenhängen das der H/K eben doch ne deutlich gehoberne Qualität hat vorallem was das Netzteil angeht.


----------



## hydro (14. Februar 2012)

Kaum gespielt schon die ersten Probleme. Ein Anschluss vom Linken LS geht nicht mehr zu zu schrauben. Bananenstecker hat nicht genug Kontakt und wackelt. Läuft jetzt auf Speaker 2 und brummt wieder. Also optische Verbindung und gut, vllt kann ich ja meine Essence verkaufen und gegen einen KHV/DAC tauschen. Hab auch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es Störgeräusche aus dem PC sind.
Ergibt sich ein leistungsmäßiger Nachteil durch den B-Kanal? Hören tu ich keinen, verdammt laut gehts immer noch. 

Bei längerem Hören fällt mir auf, dass der Bass doch ganz schön satt und tief ist. Holla die Waldfee


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2012)

was hastn du geschaft hmmm komisch. 
Naja Nachteil leistungsmässig hast du nicht. 

Joar der Bass gefällt mir auch sehr bei meinem, hat ne schöne Basskontrolle.


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Aber er hat ne GTX580 scheinbar, und wenn er nen Receiver mit HDMI hat, brauch er keine Soundkarte für 5.1 in Games


 
Stimmt so nicht ganz. Habe eine GTX 460, die könnte das aber theoretisch auch. Alles schon getestet. Habe per HDMI die Graka mit dem AVR verbunden, aber trotzdem kein 5.1 in Spielen (weiterhin Stereo verteilt auf alle Boxen). Obendrein wird der Receiver als Monitor erkannt und Windows stellt nen 2. erweiterten Desktop dafür ab, welchen ich nicht abschalten kann.
Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt dann auch sparen


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Februar 2012)

Also mit meiner 460 gings wunderbar in 5.1 bzw 5.0 bei mir. Das mit dem 2. Monitor stimmt auch. Stellt man einfach ne Duplikation ein.
So schwer kann das ja nicht sein


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Februar 2012)

Oder man klemmt einfach seinen Monitor an den AVR 

Btw muss man natürlich in den spielen auch 5.1 auswählen.


----------



## hydro (15. Februar 2012)

Der AVR sollte den Ton über HDMI auch abgreifen können


----------



## Sync (15. Februar 2012)

Adele zieht sich für 4-5 Jahre zurück...


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Februar 2012)

Ist doch in Ordnung... Sie dürfte mittlerweile genug Geld um ihr ganzes Leben
lang blau zu machen. Da können wir doch froh sein das es nur 4-5 Jahre sind


----------



## turbosnake (15. Februar 2012)

Was ist mit den IE sync?
Wolltest uns darüber nicht informieren.


----------



## Sync (15. Februar 2012)

Bin mitten im Umzug und hab leider doch viel um die Ohren (haha Wortwitz)
Auftragregen überschwemmt mich zur Zeit.. eigentlich dacht ich, dass ich genug Zeit hab oO

Ich bin schon dabei. Gebt mir noch ne Woche


----------



## Caspar (15. Februar 2012)

NEIIIIIN... Adele, we need "someone like you". 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## iceman650 (15. Februar 2012)

Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Adele zieht sich für 4-5 Jahre zurück...


-.-
Und dabei hab ich schon alle 3 mir bekannten Platten...
(19, 21, Live at Royal Albert Hall)
Hoffentlich hab ich nur welche verpeilt


----------



## Diavel (15. Februar 2012)

Ist Deine Liveplatte die gleiche die auch bei 19 dabei ist?


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2012)

Nein, die ist "Brandneu".


----------



## hydro (15. Februar 2012)

Findet ihr die echt so toll? Ich kann irgendwie ohne die Stimme leben. Ihr Aufnahmen sind ja ebenfalls nur durchschnittlich. :S


----------



## spionkaese (15. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Findet ihr die echt so toll? Ich kann irgendwie ohne die Stimme leben. Ihr Aufnahmen sind ja ebenfalls nur durchschnittlich. :S


Also ich kann problemlos ohne ihre Stimme leben -
 im Gegenteil, es macht mein Leben angenehmer (um es vorsichtig auszudrücken: mein Vater hört nicht mehr besonders gut und ein paar Canton Ergo 91 DC + Denon AVR erreichen doch einen etwas höheren Pegel  ).


----------



## Pravasi (15. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Findet ihr die echt so toll? Ich kann irgendwie ohne die Stimme leben. Ihr Aufnahmen sind ja ebenfalls nur durchschnittlich. :S


 Also diese Nummer mit den"guten Aufnahmen" find ich schon ein bischen traurig.
Wenn man mal überlegt,was den ganzen armen "Audiophilen"so entgeht,nur weil es nicht in Super-Duper-Tip-Top Qualitat vorliegt und deswegen"unhörbar" ist..
Ich geniesse tollen,sauberen Klang auch,klar doch.
Auf der anderen Seite laufe ich trotzdem noch mit nem iPod Classic/iGrado rum(900 CDs immer dabei) und find es herrlich.
Und wenn ich das Teil dann manchmal bei der Arbeit in ein 50€ CD-Radio stecken kann,dann ist meine Welt in Ordnung.
Zuhause hab ich neben meinen guten klanglichen Aufnahmen auch noch ne Menge Spass mit alten Scheiben,ob nun Maria Callas,Beatles,Velvet Underground oder auch aktuelle schlechte CDs-von Youtube mal ganz zu schweigen...
Ein älterer Freund von mir war auch lange Jahre auf dem Hardcore-Audiophilen-Trip.
Hat ein Vermögen in den "richtigen"Klang investiert.
Jetzt hat er ne 200€ Anlage und sagt,er *hört *wieder Musik,anstatt sie immer nur zu analysieren.
Würd ich einigen hier manchmal auch wünschen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2012)

Pravasi, du sprichst mir aus der Seele !


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Februar 2012)

@ Pravasi : Gut gesagt mann.


----------



## hydro (15. Februar 2012)

Noe geht mir anders oftmals wird es dadurch sogar unhoerbar. Lana del reys neues album ist eins davon. Tolle musik aber das komplette album hab ich noch nicht durch gehoert, weil es einfach anstrengt. Auf dem ipod ist das ne voellig andere sachen, da tuts 192kbit, mehr lohnt bei den cx200 eh nicht. Aber jeder wie er moechte.


----------



## evosociety (16. Februar 2012)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Würd ich einigen hier manchmal auch wünschen.


 
Schön wär's, ich kann das nicht mehr. :/ Bei mir steht der Quellenklang in der Prioritätenliste sogar noch über meinen Ansprüchen an Lautsprechern, die dürfen von mir aus ihre ganz persönliche Klangcharakteristik haben.


----------



## Caspar (16. Februar 2012)

Adele hat einfach eine gewisse Power und Leidenschaft in der Stimme die ich von nur wenigen Sängern kenne. Hört euch mal Live - Dolphins Cry / Lightning Crashes an... schreckliche Aufnahmen, aber ich komme nicht umhin mich damit voll zu dröhnen. Natürlich wäre es schöner das ganze in besserer Qualität genießen zu können. Denn nur dann höre ich genau hin und kann mich entspannt zurücklehnen und wirklich genießen.

Es sind einfach zwei paar Stiefel. 
1. Gutes Lied, toll, ich höre es mir sehr gern an und gehe dazu vielleicht auch ab.
2. Ich will gute Musik und gute Aufnahmen genießen, die Bühne, jedes Instrument und dessen feine Details. Dann mache ich die Augen zu und lasse mich einfach vom Konzert überwältigen, beispielsweise bei den Avatar Soundtracks die Glöckchen. Das muss man einfach genießen! Das ist einfach ein ganz anderes Niveau / eine ganz andere Stufe des "hinhörens" und "mitreissen lassen". So verhält es sich auch mit Tenacious D. 

Man kommt nicht umhin ein wenig zu analysieren. Ich könnte "Live" niemals sehr laut drehen wenn ich mich darauf konzentriere da es einfach plärrt. Trotzdem musste ich derren CDs haben.

Edit: ich höre gerade mal wieder Lightning Crashes - und es ist einfach nur geil! Eines der besten Lieder dieser Erde. ^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. Februar 2012)

Meine (fast) absolute Zustimmung, Pravasi. Ich merke zwar auch, dass einige Aufnahmen durch meine jetzigen Lautsprecher erkennbar schlechter klingen als die anderen. Aber dadurch werden die Lieder selber nicht schlechter. Musik, die mich wirklich zu berühren weiß, hat das auch schon mit meinem alten Creative-Tröt-Dröhn-Abfall-Letzter-Dreck-Verbrennt-Sie-Boxen geschafft.
Was Adele angeht liebe ich einige ihrer Lieder auch sehr. Und auch wenn ich denke, dass sie etwa bei "Someone like you" in späteren Teilen gesanglich ihre Defizite hat, stört mich das nicht. Im Gegenteil finde ich, dass es sogar passt, wenn man mal auf das Lied achtet und nicht auf den Klang. Im Übrigen gibts da auch wieder Infos, dass die gar nicht so lange weg bleiben will. Einfach mal die üblichen Nachrichtenseiten lesen.

Aber genug fürs Erste. Ich werde jetzt erstmal einige Meter durch den Nieselregen laufen müssen, um beim Bäcker einzukaufen, da mein Brot heute morgen schon etwas trocken war, und zuvor noch den Umweg zur Bank gehen, weil Kartenzahlung da nicht möglich ist, wobei ich echt Sorge habe, dass der Kontostand dann nicht mehr vierstellig sein könnte. Wenn ich dann noch daran denke, dass die Aufnahmen meiner neusten Lieblings-CD doch diese Spritzigkeit und das freche Auftreten in den Streichinstrumenten vermissen lässt, was unweigerlich zu einem leicht müden Akzent der Männerstimmen führt, ist der Tag jetzt schon gelaufen.

(Hinweis: Etwa eine Hälfte des Beitrags war nicht ernst gemeint.)


----------



## Bier (16. Februar 2012)

*@Finch??: *Was sind das da für riesen Denon Teile?


----------



## hydro (16. Februar 2012)

> Jetzt hat er ne 200€ Anlage und sagt,er hört wieder Musik,anstatt sie immer nur zu analysieren.


Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich Musik nicht analysiere, sondern lediglich bewusst genieße und nicht nebenbei aufräume, oder Staub sauge. Bezweifel ich ehrlich gesagt, dass man, wenn man die Vorzüge eine halbwegs ordentliche Anlage kennt, kaum noch mit einer 200€ Anlage ( was soll das sein, selbst LS kosten mehr ) zufrieden sein kann.
Es ist sicherlich übertrieben nur Musik zu hören, die von audiophilen Labels kommt, aber eine CD wie Lana del Rey, Colplay, Muse usw. die wegen Kratzen, Rauschen, schwammigen Bässen, bzw. klirrenden Höhen usw. kaum hörbar ist kann man einfach nicht gut finden! Vorallem zu dem geforderten Preis der Scheiben!

Wo liegt das Problem eine Aufnahme ordentlich zu mastern? Die Kompression die stattfindet und das halbherzige abmischen heißt du in dem Moment sogar für gut, oder tolerierst es, in dem du sagst: "was solls Hauptsache die Musik ist gut". Kannst ja mal pleasurized music und Friedemann Tischmeyer einen Brief schreiben, er soll lieber mal wieder entspannt Musik hören! 

Ich sehe es ein, mann muss nicht das beste Audio Equipment haben um Musik zu hören und zu genieße, aber wenigstes das Quellmedium sollte von ordentlicher Qualität sein für einen Preis von 10-20€, von Schallplatten ganz zu schweigen!



> Aber genug fürs Erste. Ich werde jetzt erstmal einige Meter durch den Nieselregen laufen müssen, um beim Bäcker einzukaufen, da mein Brot heute morgen schon etwas trocken war, und zuvor noch den Umweg zur Bank gehen, weil Kartenzahlung da nicht möglich ist, wobei ich echt Sorge habe, dass der Kontostand dann nicht mehr vierstellig sein könnte. Wenn ich dann noch daran denke, dass die Aufnahmen meiner neusten Lieblings-CD doch diese Spritzigkeit und das freche Auftreten in den Streichinstrumenten vermissen lässt, was unweigerlich zu einem leicht müden Akzent der Männerstimmen führt, ist der Tag jetzt schon gelaufen.



Finde ja deine Ausführung ganz nett und lustig, aber das ist nicht das was ich meinte. An solchen Sachen störe ich mich nichtmal. Aber ein DR von 2,5dB ist schlichtweg kaum hörbar! Das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen kleinen Details zu tun, oder mit Clipping im Lied. Bei Adele geht es ja sogar noch, da gibt es weitaus schlimmere.


----------



## Namaker (16. Februar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> *@Finch??: *Was sind das da für riesen Denon Teile?


 Das Class-A unten links lässt eine Endstufe vermuten 
Laut Hifi-Wiki 250W an 4Ohm pro Monoblock.


----------



## Finch?? (16. Februar 2012)

Sind zwei Denon POA 4400 Endstufen, die ab jetzt meine Lautsprecher befeuern dürfen.


----------



## Bier (16. Februar 2012)

Alle Achtung, die sehen mächtig aus


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Finde ja deine Ausführung ganz nett und lustig, aber das ist nicht das was ich meinte. An solchen Sachen störe ich mich nichtmal. Aber ein DR von 2,5dB ist schlichtweg kaum hörbar! Das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen kleinen Details zu tun, oder mit Clipping im Lied. Bei Adele geht es ja sogar noch, da gibt es weitaus schlimmere.


 
Die Ausführung war auch bewusst überspitzt und etwas auf der "First World Problems"-Meme-Welle reitend. War auch nie böse gemeint, falls es so ankam. Deinem Argument, dass man ein vernünftig gemastertes Medium erwarten darf, stimme ich grundsätzlich auch zu. Wenn ich von die Wahl zwischen einer guten und einer schlechteren Version habe, bevorzuge ich natürlich auch erstere. Nur würde ich persönlich halt keine schöne Musik ablehnen, nur da die Aufnahmequalität nur durchschnittlich ist. Letztlich beinhaltet es auch eine gewisse Ironie, wenn man sich bessere Lautsprecher holt, um die Musik genussvoller hören zu können, sie dann aber nicht mehr genießen kann, weil die Lautsprecher "zu gut" sind.
Allerdings: Ich hab gerade ein Brett vorm Kopf. Sag mir bitte nochmal, was "DR" bedeutet. -.-


----------



## Bier (16. Februar 2012)

DR = Dynamic Range

DYNAMIC RANGE | pleasurize music!

Hier kannste das tool zum messen runterladen


----------



## turbosnake (16. Februar 2012)

Die Version für foobar von hier geht nicht.
Da kommt diese Fehlemeldung:


> This foobar2000 component has an expiration date set to 1 September 2011. Around this date the Pleasurize Music Foundation has planned an update for the Dynamic Range Meters and the foobar2000 component. These releases will have an updated algorithm for the DR metering.
> 
> Please update this component. The latest information can be found on the website DYNAMIC RANGE | pleasurize music!.


----------



## hydro (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn ihr sie braucht muesst ihr mal googlen und etwas probieren, es gibt im netz eine version die geht.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Februar 2012)

GIDF. Diese Seite des Entwicklers kommt heraus....


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, Dynamic Range, ist mir gerade unter Dusche dann in den Sinn gekommen. (und spar euch die Phantasie, das war ein Geistesblitz ohne Zusammenhänge :p)
Danke für den Links. Da spiel ich mal mit rum. Wenn nicht heute dann die Tage nach der Win-Neuinstallation.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2012)

Interessant, wer's noch nicht kennt: :: Electro Radio :: | all about electromusic

Gute Qualität und Auswahl. 320er kostet aber.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Februar 2012)

Hier findest eigentlich alles was das Elektronische Herz begehrt 
Digitally Imported - addictive electronic music 

Aber wie das so ist, gute Quali kostet eben


----------



## Pravasi (17. Februar 2012)

Oje...
Das ist nett.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Februar 2012)

Leute ich sags euch, mein neuer Subwoofer ist so Hammerhart, das ding ist einfach nur noch pervers brutal, da gibts einfach keine steigerung mehr. 
Kickbässe und Schnelle Impulse steckt der weg als wärs nen 10" Woofer, sowas von Agil und alles andere als Träge ( wie fast alle 18" Chassis ) absolut präzise, und ein Bestialischer Schalldruck, und eine Dynamik die seinesgleichen sucht, ich geh soweit zu behauptes das es kein 18" Chassis gibt das überhaupt in der lage ist so Dynamisch zu spielen. Lange Tiefbass Baselines, schüttelt das Teil ohne wenn und aber ausm Ärmel, tiefgang ohne ende, Schalldruck ohne ende ohne dabei auch nur ein einziges mal unsauber zu spielen. So ne hammerharte Präzision im Bassfundament was das teil an den Tag legt ist einfach unbeschreiblich. Und ich untertreibe hier gnadenlos, weil man das garnich wirklich in Worte fassen kann was das Teil kann. Es ist wirklich kein Wunder warum der so in dem Himmel gelobt wird und warum der so heiß begehrt ist.  

Auch wenns Komisch klingt, aber ich möchte Musik nicht mehr ohne den Subwoofer hören, so ne präzision und verdammt guten klang ist einfach bei jeder Musikrichtung ne bereicherung ( und meine Frontspeaker mit 12" Chassis sind wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern ) Allerdings hab ich auch bisl Angst, ich hab jetz 100W RMS draufgepowert und das hat mir schon in die Magengrube geschlagen ( bei 20hz flattern die Hosenbeine ) ich will nicht wissen was passiert mit 600W RMS geschweige den mit 1600W RMS, und es gibt wirklich verrückte die Powern auf das teil 2500W RMS und mehr.... 

Ein Wehrmutstropfen gibts allerdings, er ist sehr sehr wählerisch was Endstufen angeht, Class D geht garnicht, es muss ne reine Analoge Endstufe sein, am besten Class A oder Class A/B und die Endstufe muss verdammt viel Kontrolle bringen bei hohen Lautstärken, d.h für mich jetz. Neue gscheite Endstufe kaufen.  Und der zweite Wehrmutstropfe, für Anfänger absolut unbrauchbar die killen den warscheinlich in kürzester Zeit, was auch alle CV Besitzer sagen, ich weis jetz auch warum. Allein die einstellung der Aufhängung und des Maximal Hubs, kleiner fehler und er ist hinüber. 

Mein Fazit : Wenn man weis wie man sowas behandelt und wie man damit umgeht, gibts kaum irgendwas was sich damit messen kann.


----------



## sipsap (20. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Leute ich sags euch, mein neuer Subwoofer ist so Hammerhart, das ding ist einfach nur noch pervers brutal, da gibts einfach keine steigerung mehr.
> Kickbässe und Schnelle Impulse steckt der weg als wärs nen 10" Woofer, sowas von Agil und alles andere als Träge ( wie fast alle 18" Chassis ) absolut präzise, und ein Bestialischer Schalldruck, und eine Dynamik die seinesgleichen sucht, ich geh soweit zu behauptes das es kein 18" Chassis gibt das überhaupt in der lage ist so Dynamisch zu spielen. Lange Tiefbass Baselines, schüttelt das Teil ohne wenn und aber ausm Ärmel, tiefgang ohne ende, Schalldruck ohne ende ohne dabei auch nur ein einziges mal unsauber zu spielen. So ne hammerharte Präzision im Bassfundament was das teil an den Tag legt ist einfach unbeschreiblich. Und ich untertreibe hier gnadenlos, weil man das garnich wirklich in Worte fassen kann was das Teil kann. Es ist wirklich kein Wunder warum der so in dem Himmel gelobt wird und warum der so heiß begehrt ist.
> 
> Auch wenns Komisch klingt, aber ich möchte Musik nicht mehr ohne den Subwoofer hören, so ne präzision und verdammt guten klang ist einfach bei jeder Musikrichtung ne bereicherung ( und meine Frontspeaker mit 12" Chassis sind wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern ) Allerdings hab ich auch bisl Angst, ich hab jetz 100W RMS draufgepowert und das hat mir schon in die Magengrube geschlagen ( bei 20hz flattern die Hosenbeine ) ich will nicht wissen was passiert mit 600W RMS geschweige den mit 1600W RMS, und es gibt wirklich verrückte die Powern auf das teil 2500W RMS und mehr....
> ...


 
reicht der kroha doch nicht? nicht 1ohm stabil?


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Februar 2012)

1Ohm ? Ich brauch 4 Ohm  Den kroha hab ich noch garnicht ausprobiert, hab mich noch nicht getraut


----------



## spionkaese (20. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> 1Ohm ? Ich brauch 4 Ohm  Den kroha hab ich noch garnicht ausprobiert, hab mich noch nicht getraut


 Öhm, was ist ein kroha


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Februar 2012)

Kroha ist der Hersteller meines MonoBlock den ich hab. Ehemalige Highend schmiede die Verstärker Bausätze verkauft hat.


----------



## spionkaese (20. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Kroha ist der Hersteller meines MonoBlock den ich hab. Ehemalige Highend schmiede die Verstärker Bausätze verkauft hat.


Ahh, alles klar


----------



## sipsap (20. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> 1Ohm ? Ich brauch 4 Ohm  Den kroha hab ich noch garnicht ausprobiert, hab mich noch nicht getraut


 
wovor hast du denn angst? 

oder wird es sowas gebrückt? Yamaha P7000S Endstufe

und wieso unbedingt analog?


----------



## andyw1228 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

@Blackexitus: Yamaha AX-Serie ist/war wirklich gut. Ich hatte einen 3er und habe ihn leider verkauft- hätte ich ihn mal für Stereo behalten, denn da kommt mein aktueller Onkyo SR608 wohl powertechnisch nicht ran.

Mal ein paar bessere Fotos vom Sub und einer Box gemacht. Ist immer noch schlecht zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Februar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> wovor hast du denn angst?
> 
> oder wird es sowas gebrückt? Yamaha P7000S Endstufe
> 
> und wieso unbedingt analog?


 
Wovor ich Angst hab ? Wenn du das ding bei 100W hören würdest, dann würdest du auch Angst bekommen da mal 300W und mehr drauf zu geben, Angst ums Gehör, Angst um Schäden am Haus, Angst das die Nachbarn mir Sofort den Krieg erklären. 

Naja so ne Yamaha Endstufe auf garkeinen fall, Yamaha hat früher mal gut zeuch gebaut, aber das neue zeuch würd ich mir nicht antun wollen. 
Wenn das mim Kroha nich so klappt und auch kein Modifizieren was brauchbares ergibt, dann werd ich mal suchen. 

Analog ist wichtig, weil dieser Woofer ne Endstufe brauch die ne verdammt gute Basskontrolle hat, besonders wenn der SubSonic bei 15Hz einsetze, ne Endstufe die da keine richtige Kontrolle mehr hat, könnte den Woofer schneller killen als einem Lieb ist. Vorallem enttarnt dieser Woofer ne Endstufe sofort die nicht so toll ist, dadurch das er wirklich nen sau guter Klangwoofer ist und dabei nen SPL und Tiefbass Monster sind die ansprüche da schon sehr hoch. Nen DigitalAmp ist einfach zu schlecht weil die meist nen Klirr von 10% haben, was man zwar bei nem normalen Woofer kaum hört, aber beim Stroker doch verdammt deutlich wahrnehmen tut scheinbar, und auch bringt nen Class D nicht die nötige Kontrolle im Tiefbass bereich.


----------



## Lee (20. Februar 2012)

Also das klingt schon echt hammerhart was du da beschreibst, dfence 
Würde den Stroker echt gerne mal erleben


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (20. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Wovor ich Angst hab ? Wenn du das ding bei 100W hören würdest, dann würdest du auch Angst bekommen da mal 300W und mehr drauf zu geben, Angst ums Gehör, Angst um Schäden am Haus, Angst das die Nachbarn mir Sofort den Krieg erklären.



jetzt komm mal wieder runter


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Februar 2012)

wenn ich mal euphorisch werd dann nicht ohne grund  
Ich hab halt wirklich schon viel sehr viel gehabt und gehört. 
Und ich lad auch jeden gern mal ein sich selbst nen bild zu machen ( bis dahin empfehle ich mal Google, ihr werden von vielen anderen Stroker besitzern genau das gleiche hören )


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (20. Februar 2012)

Hm ich würde an einen rankommen  die Frage is halt ob sich der aufwand lohnt und ob ich das Teil nicht schrotte


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Februar 2012)

Was für einen den ? 
Tja aufwand ich sag mal so, der lohnt sich bei nem Stroker immer, schrotten tut man das teil aber scheinbar schneller als einem lieb ist wenn man nicht genau weis damit umzugehen. Daher auch z.b die Angst wenn mit nem 600W Amp was schiefgeht weil der nicht genug kontrolle bietet, dann isser hinüber, und das Reconen bei Cerwin Vega kostet über 500€ bei dem 18S4 wie ich ihn hab.


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

@dfence
sry wenn ichs überlesen ahbe, aber um was für ein handelt es sich überhaupt? und was für ne andstufe ist da deiner meinung nach die richtige wahl bzw preisklasse.
die fragen sind nicht, weil ich jetzt auch son teil haben will (bei meinen 10m² werd ich da warscheinlich zerdrückt), sondern einfach aus interesse
edit: mit deinem letzten post hastes grad schon teilweise beantwortet


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Februar 2012)

Cerwin Vega Stroker 18S4, 46cm Monster Woofer, einer der besten Chassis die je gebaut wurden, Mörder Tiefgang, Mörder Schalldruck, perfekter Klang. Tja Endstufe kommt halt drauf an gebraucht oder nicht, und was ich mit machen will. In der Konfig wie ich ihn jetz hab, kannste da 2500W draufpumpen an 4Ohm dann biste aber wohl bei Homegebrauch irgendwo bei 150db. Ich denke mal ich werd für was gebrauchtes auch nochmal an die 500€ investieren müssen, wenn mein Kroha da nicht das liefert was ich brauch ( wobei ich den zum glück noch modifizieren kann, also größere Siebelkos damit der mehr kontrolle bekommt, und oder stärkeres Netzteil )

Die nächsten Tage hab ich mal frei, dann werd ich die ersten Messungen machen, und dann wird sich alles zeigen. Erste Messung war aber schon ziemlich interessant.


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Februar 2012)

google spuckt ausser n par deppen, die nen guten stroker in n auto reinfummeln, nix aus. würd ihn gerne mal life hören. aber wirst ja sicherlich mit deiner beschreibung nicht untertrieben haben.

die frage ist zwar für alle experten sicherlich lächerlich, aber haben den 2,5kW endtufen überhaupt die möglichkeit son teil unter kontrolle zu bringen? die sind zwar sicherlich gut, aber das ist auch n bisschen ne andere klasse als ich es von meinem röhren-amp kenne deshalb fällt mir das n bisschen schwer zu glauben


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (20. Februar 2012)

also 150db wird im Heimgebrauch recht schwierig mit dem Teil  aber 130 sollten drin sein, im Auto kann ich mir 150 schon eher vorstellen.

Es wäre ein Stroker 18S


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2012)

@nutskul Nun es ist möglich mit 2.5KW dazu brauch man aber bisl was anderes als ne 0815 endstufe, ich hab den 2001 mal in Sinsheim bei der Car&Sound bewundern dürfen an gewaltigen 5KW da hat er knapp 178db gedrückt. War allerdings nen 18D4 auf 2 ohm an 2 gebrückten Eton Endstufen. Ich sag mal so, durch den extrem Hub und die weiche aufhängung die man beim DB Drag nutzt ist ne gute kontrolle ein muss, sonst ist der ruckzuck hinüber. Original wird der ja 38mm Xmax angegeben, also werkseinstellung, aber man kann den ja tunen, da er ne verstellbare zentrierung hat, damit kannst du Hub und aufhängung ändern, also sind auch 40mm und etwas mehr drinne, allerdings muss da wirklich die Endstufe perfekt sein, sonst passiert das was mit den meisten Strokern schon passiert ist beim DB Drag, sie sind hinüber. 

@Bl4ckr4in also 150db sind in der tat möglich daheim, nutzt man Raummoden noch mit aus, und wie gesagt an 2.5kw, wenn man die originalen 1.6kw drauf gibt dann wirste bei 130, aber ist eben auch abhängig von der einstellung am Woofer selbst, mir gehts ja nicht um DB sondern um Tiefgang und guten klang, daher hab ich mein gehäuse auch nach SQ gebaut und nicht nach SPL. Mein vorgänger hat wohl mit 2.5kw und ner SQ einstellung daheim 140db gemessen
Der Stroker 18S ja das kann nur der ausm Hifi Forum sein stimmts ? Ansonst is mir keiner bekannt der noch nen 18S zu verkaufen hat.


----------



## Vasili8181 (21. Februar 2012)

Hilfe
hi,
in meiner Soundkarte kann ich die crossover Frequenz einstellen.
Muss ich den Herzbereich einstellen wo die Satelliten anfangen ?
(der Bereich ist 150Hz-20.000Hz) also 150Hz crossover frequenz einstellen
und alles darunter macht der subwoofer oder wie ?​


----------



## Bier (21. Februar 2012)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Hilfe
> hi,
> in meiner Soundkarte kann ich die crossover Frequenz einstellen.
> Muss ich den Herzbereich einstellen wo die Satelliten anfangen ?
> ...


 
Jo genau so ist es.
Nur wirst du den Sub dann sehr wahrscheinlich orten können und es hört sich nicht soo toll an.
Aber das ist halt der Nachteil dieser Sat/Sub Systeme.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2012)

150Hz ist aber schon extrem weit "oben". Mein altes Concept E war damals afair für 100Hz ausgelegt. THX Standard sind 80Hz.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Februar 2012)

Wie können Hersteller Satelliten-Sub-Systeme bauen, die eine Crossover-Frequenz von 150 Hz haben ?
Das ist ja eine Zumutung für jeden Beteiligten, oder ?!


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (21. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> @nutskul Nun es ist möglich mit 2.5KW dazu brauch man aber bisl was anderes als ne 0815 endstufe, ich hab den 2001 mal in Sinsheim bei der Car&Sound bewundern dürfen an gewaltigen 5KW da hat er knapp 178db gedrückt. War allerdings nen 18D4 auf 2 ohm an 2 gebrückten Eton Endstufen. Ich sag mal so, durch den extrem Hub und die weiche aufhängung die man beim DB Drag nutzt ist ne gute kontrolle ein muss, sonst ist der ruckzuck hinüber. Original wird der ja 38mm Xmax angegeben, also werkseinstellung, aber man kann den ja tunen, da er ne verstellbare zentrierung hat, damit kannst du Hub und aufhängung ändern, also sind auch 40mm und etwas mehr drinne, allerdings muss da wirklich die Endstufe perfekt sein, sonst passiert das was mit den meisten Strokern schon passiert ist beim DB Drag, sie sind hinüber.
> 
> @Bl4ckr4in also 150db sind in der tat möglich daheim, nutzt man Raummoden noch mit aus, und wie gesagt an 2.5kw, wenn man die originalen 1.6kw drauf gibt dann wirste bei 130, aber ist eben auch abhängig von der einstellung am Woofer selbst, mir gehts ja nicht um DB sondern um Tiefgang und guten klang, daher hab ich mein gehäuse auch nach SQ gebaut und nicht nach SPL. Mein vorgänger hat wohl mit 2.5kw und ner SQ einstellung daheim 140db gemessen
> Der Stroker 18S ja das kann nur der ausm Hifi Forum sein stimmts ? Ansonst is mir keiner bekannt der noch nen 18S zu verkaufen hat.



richtig wäre der ausm Hifi Forum, wobei ich nicht denke das ich den gegen meinen eintauschen würde, vorallem wiel ich gerade dabei bin meinen etwas kompakter zu machen sodas ich auch nen 2. reinstellen kann.  Der Raum macht den Bass 
Es bringt nichts wenn man das allerbeste chassis hat aber der Raum nicht mitmacht, und da der so selten ist wird n 2. wohl schwer.
Übrigens kann ich in Sachen Dynamik von meinem Chassis das selbe behaupten, selbst bei Hohen Pegeln und Auslenkungen bleibt der Bass schön knackig und Präzise, selbst bei Musikrichtungen wie Hardcore


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2012)

Nja brauchst auch garnemmer weiter dran denken, der Stroker ausm Hifi Forum ist nämlich eh schon längst verkauft 

Btw 2 Stroker sind glatter Selbstmord, ich spiel zwar auch mit dem gedanken, aber es wär einfach overkill hoch 10. Scheis auf Raummoden, hast irgendwo -12db abfall drehst einfach bisl mehr auf


----------



## iceman650 (21. Februar 2012)

Ging ja recht schnell bis der Stroker weg war...  *duckundweg*


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2012)

Bei dem Verkäufer kein wunder das den erst niemand genommen hat, ich hab satte 2 monate gewartet bis der dann mal bei mir war .......
Der hat bisl lang gebraucht bis er in die pöschen gekommen ist, deswegen ist die anzeige im Marktplatz wohl auch noch vorhanden, der is eigentlich schon lange weg.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (21. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Btw 2 Stroker sind glatter Selbstmord, ich spiel zwar auch mit dem gedanken, aber es wär einfach overkill hoch 10. Scheis auf Raummoden, hast irgendwo -12db abfall drehst einfach bisl mehr auf



genau  glaubst ja wohl selbst nich


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2012)

Ohh doch ich glaub das, weil ich den Woofer hier hab und weis was er leisten kann.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (21. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Ohh doch ich glaub das, weil ich den Woofer hier hab und weis was er leisten kann.



wie gesagt der Raum macht den Klang. Solang du den ordentlich stellen kannst is das ja gut, auf wieviel qm² betreibst den?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2012)

Das brauchst du mir nich erzählen  At moment auf gut 35qm² aber ich will auch nicht überall im Raum starken bass, sondern dort wo ich sitze, also kann ich Raummoden auch sehr gut ausnutzen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Februar 2012)

@dfence : Eigentlich würde ich ja schon gerne Bilder von deiner Situation sehen - falls es hier noch keine gibt 

Ich habe meinen Subwoofer jetzt zur Reparatur gegeben. Die anfallenden Kosten bekomme ich vom Verkäufer erstattet.


----------



## spionkaese (21. Februar 2012)

Kennt hier zufällig jemand einen Vergleich der Klangqualität aktueller Smartphones?
Am besten irgendwas in Richtung iPhone, SGS etc.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Februar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @dfence : Eigentlich würde ich ja schon gerne Bilder von deiner Situation sehen - falls es hier noch keine gibt
> 
> Ich habe meinen Subwoofer jetzt zur Reparatur gegeben. Die anfallenden Kosten bekomme ich vom Verkäufer erstattet.


 
Gibts wenn dann erst nach April, wenn ich mit Renovieren komplett fertig bin ( Decke und Dach muss neu gemacht werden, weil nich isoliert und scheise )


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Kennt hier zufällig jemand einen Vergleich der Klangqualität aktueller Smartphones?
> Am besten irgendwas in Richtung iPhone, SGS etc.


 

iPhone 4S
direkt danach (nur im AB-Vergleich merkbar): SGS2 und HTC Sensation XE (ohne Beats-Biegerei)
SE Vivaz
HTC Wildfire
So meine Erfahrung als ich die hier hatte .


----------



## Diavel (22. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt hier zufällig jemand einen Vergleich der Klangqualität aktueller Smartphones?
> Am besten irgendwas in Richtung iPhone, SGS etc.



Das hängt ziemlich stark von dem verwendeten Kopfhörer ab. Bei multi BA In ears musste halt ein wenig aufpassen, das schaffen nur die iPhones richtig gut.
Bei großen, hochohmigen Bügelkopfhörern ist es eher eine Leistungsfrage. Das packen die meisten Smartphones nur mit problemen. Außer man entfernt beim iPhone die Lautstärkesperre, dann treiben die (fast) alles an.

Ansonsten sind die Galaxy Modelle alle recht ordentlich, bei HTC muss man wegen diesem ganzen Beats gedöns ein bisschen aufpassen.

Grüße


----------



## spionkaese (22. Februar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> [*]iPhone 4S
> [*]direkt danach (nur im AB-Vergleich merkbar): SGS2 und HTC Sensation XE (ohne Beats-Biegerei)
> [*]SE Vivaz
> [*]HTC Wildfire
> ...





			
				Diavel schrieb:
			
		

> Das hängt ziemlich stark von dem verwendeten Kopfhörer ab. Bei multi BA In ears musste halt ein wenig aufpassen, das schaffen nur die iPhones richtig gut.
> Bei großen, hochohmigen Bügelkopfhörern ist es eher eine Leistungsfrage. Das packen die meisten Smartphones nur mit problemen. Außer man entfernt beim iPhone die Lautstärkesperre, dann treiben die (fast) alles an.
> Ansonsten sind die Galaxy Modelle alle recht ordentlich, bei HTC muss man wegen diesem ganzen Beats gedöns ein bisschen aufpassen.
> 
> Grüße


Danke an euch beide 
Ich hatte selber recherchiert, dabei ist dann folgendes rausgekommen:
SGS>SGS2>iPhone4
Was aber laut den Aussagen hier im Forum vollkommen falsch wäre.
Stellt sich halt nur die Frage wo das SGS (also das erste) einzuordnen ist


----------



## Bier (22. Februar 2012)

Also das iphone 4S sollte schon am besten sein.
Das SGS wiederum besser als das SGS2, hab ich so gehört


----------



## Vasili8181 (22. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 150Hz ist aber schon extrem weit "oben". Mein altes Concept E war damals afair für 100Hz ausgelegt. THX Standard sind 80Hz.


 
ich habe mit Teufel über das Concept E 300 telefoniert und der sagte "kann man auf 150Hz einstellen"
aber, wenn ich einen DVD-Player oder oder oder anschliesse 
kann ich das ja nicht einstellen und brauche es auch nicht.

kann mir einer das erklären?

wollte mir das Concept E 300 kaufen und am PC(ASUS D2X oder so) anschliessen.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Februar 2012)

Also 150hz ist viel zu weit hoch, da haste schon längst die schwelle erreicht wo man den Sub orten kann, und das soll nicht so ein. 

Warum du bei DVD Player z.b nix einstellen musst, ich denke man geht hier von der Video wiedergabe aus, denn da ist bei Dolby Digital der LFE kanal von 20-120hz beschränkt. Bei DTS von 20-80hz


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2012)

> ich habe mit Teufel über das Concept E 300 telefoniert


Ich hatte damals noch das original Concept E. Sicher auch nicht diiie Offenbarung aber immerhin noch mit massivem Sub und nicht so einem Mini Seitenstrahler.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (22. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals noch das original Concept E. Sicher auch nicht diiie Offenbarung aber immerhin noch mit massivem Sub und nicht so einem Mini Seitenstrahler.


 
ich hab bei mir noch n altes Concept F rumstehen, die Teile waren damals P/L technisch damals echt top, und es läuft auch heute noch ohne probleme  Was die jetzt anbieten ist meist total überteuert


----------



## Vasili8181 (22. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Also 150hz ist viel zu weit hoch, da haste schon längst die schwelle erreicht wo man den Sub orten kann, und das soll nicht so ein.
> 
> Warum du bei DVD Player z.b nix einstellen musst, ich denke man geht hier von der Video wiedergabe aus, denn da ist bei Dolby Digital der LFE kanal von 20-120hz beschränkt. Bei DTS von 20-80hz


 
Danke für die schnelle HILFE
ich werde jetzt bei meinem alten 5.1 System 120Hz einstellen und fertig(Medion MD 9682) kostete damals 24€ 

Aber bei den Teufel Concept E 300 wollte ich es dann schon richtig einstellen.

uns kurz zumachen...

Welche Frequenz muss ich da einstellen? 80-100-oder 120Hz
HILFE


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2012)

Wenigstens ein Edifier kaufen und da dann 100Hz einstellen.


----------



## Vasili8181 (22. Februar 2012)

Edifier S550 hat in der Ausgabe 9/2010 schlechter abgeschnitten als das Teufel Seite 104

Edifier HCS5640 ? 215,00€ (brauche keine Fernbedienung aber ist ja toll das da eine bei ist)

Die online Bedienungsanleitung ist auch sehr dünn.

Mit THD + N =1% kann ich nichts anfangen.Was ist das?


----------



## Bier (22. Februar 2012)

Und du glaubst jetzt ernsthaft das man diesen Test trauen kann und diese nicht ''kaufbar'' sind?? Das Edifier ist mit Sicherheit besser, allein die Satelliten gehen um einiges Tiefer, heißt man kann die Trennfrequenz vom Sub tiefer einstellen.


----------



## Diavel (23. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an euch beide
> Ich hatte selber recherchiert, dabei ist dann folgendes rausgekommen:
> SGS>SGS2>iPhone4
> Was aber laut den Aussagen hier im Forum vollkommen falsch wäre.
> Stellt sich halt nur die Frage wo das SGS (also das erste) einzuordnen ist



Wo hast Du denn gesucht?

Ich geh eigentlich immer zusätzlichen zu eigenem hören nach den Tests von Focus.de (die nehmen nen JH11 Pro zum testen, nen >1100€ in Ear), den Tests von GSM Arena ( die machen schonmal wenigstens RMAA Messungen) und dem "RMAA Laberthread" im Hififorum (da gibts auch ziemlich viele Messschriebe, vor allen auch welche unter Last).

Da steht das iPhone bei allen ganz oben auf der Bestenliste, das 4er noch ganz knapp vorm 4s.
Aber wie gesagt, sag uns lieber was für Kopfhörer  Du benutzen willst. Wenns nen normaler Bügelkopfhörer (z.b. AKG K518 ) ist nehmen sich iPhone und SGS nahezu nichts.

Grüße


----------



## manizzle (23. Februar 2012)

ne schnelle zack zack empfehlung für inears bis 70€ bitte  mucke/skype is anwendungsgebiet, keinen neutralen klang bitte, schön warm  danke mädels


----------



## spionkaese (23. Februar 2012)

Diavel schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast Du denn gesucht?
> 
> Ich geh eigentlich immer zusätzlichen zu eigenem hören nach den Tests von Focus.de (die nehmen nen JH11 Pro zum testen, nen >1100€ in Ear), den Tests von GSM Arena ( die machen schonmal wenigstens RMAA Messungen) und dem "RMAA Laberthread" im Hififorum (da gibts auch ziemlich viele Messschriebe, vor allen auch welche unter Last).
> 
> ...


Das variiert:
Die von dir genannten AKG K518, K340 alt+neu
Dank Android gibts da noch einige interessante Funktionen, z.B. Oversampling oder die Wahl ob die Lautstärke am DAC oder am Analog-Verstärker verändert werden soll.
Ich weiss nur noch nicht ob das was bringt 
Apple Geräte haben den Nachteil, dass sie kein FLAC abspielen können.
Das heisst entweder MP3 oder ALAC,
und dann jedes Lied konvertieren,
also keine Tests an Apple Geräten für mich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Februar 2012)

Leute, ich brauche mal einen Rat von euch 

Und zwar habe ich momentan einen Yamaha CDX-630 an meiner Hifi-Anlage. Wenn ich mir neue CDs kaufen, kopiere ich sie meistens immer gleich im FLAC-Format auf den PC, der auch an der Stereoanlage ist.
In dem PC ist eine Essence STX verbaut. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich den CD-Player überhaupt noch benötige, weil die technischen Werte ja eigentlich für die STX sprechen...

Was würdet ihr machen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## spionkaese (23. Februar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ich brauche mal einen Rat von euch
> 
> Und zwar habe ich momentan einen Yamaha CDX-630 an meiner Hifi-Anlage. Wenn ich mir neue CDs kaufen, kopiere ich sie meistens immer gleich im FLAC-Format auf den PC, der auch an der Stereoanlage ist.
> In dem PC ist eine Essence STX verbaut. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich den CD-Player überhaupt noch benötige, weil die technischen Werte ja eigentlich für die STX sprechen...
> ...


Ausprobieren wo die Qualität besser ist und dann dem entsprechend entscheiden.


----------



## Diavel (23. Februar 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Das variiert:
> Die von dir genannten AKG K518, K340 alt+neu
> Dank Android gibts da noch einige interessante Funktionen, z.B. Oversampling oder die Wahl ob die Lautstärke am DAC oder am Analog-Verstärker verändert werden soll.
> Ich weiss nur noch nicht ob das was bringt
> ...



Du meinst Kernelstreaming oder? Gibts das noch für andere Androiden außer das SGS?

FLAC auf iPhone geht. Nur halt nicht mit dem Standartplayer. Braucht man halt ne App wie den "Flacplayer" für. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich aber schon aus platzgründen auf FLAC für unterwegs verzichten.

Grüße


----------



## spionkaese (23. Februar 2012)

Diavel schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst Kernelstreaming oder? Gibts das noch für andere Androiden außer das SGS?
> 
> FLAC auf iPhone geht. Nur halt nicht mit dem Standartplayer. Braucht man halt ne App wie den "Flacplayer" für. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich aber schon aus platzgründen auf FLAC für unterwegs verzichten.
> 
> Grüße


Ich weiss nicht, hab mich bis jetzt nicht genau mit der Struktur von Android beschäftigt, aber die Optionen hängen afaik vom Kernel ab.
Such mal nach Voodoo Sound oder so


----------



## Vasili8181 (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich wieder ich habe mir die Daten vom Edifier S550 angeschaut.
Frequency response:
Satellites: 150Hz - 20kHz | Subwoofer: 20Hz - 120Hz

toll der Sub geht tiefer als der vom Teufel System. Das ist schonmal gut
aber habe ich hier nicht auch ein Frequenzloch 120Hz Sub bis 150Hz Satellit ???

Was macht ihr bei euch ? Bassumleitung aktiv/Crossover Frequenz.
was stellt ihr den bei euch ein?

bin am verzweifeln, kann nicht mehr. HILFE


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2012)

Das Loch hast du bei jedem günstigeren Sub+Sat System. Nur gibt Edifier es auch offen zu.

Nach den Infos ist als Crossover Frequenz dann halt 120Hz angesagt. Wenn du den Sub damit für dein Gefühl zu gut orten kannst nimmst du die Frequenz halt weiter runter.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (23. Februar 2012)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Hallo ich wieder ich habe mir die Daten vom Edifier S550 angeschaut.
> Frequency response:
> Satellites: 150Hz - 20kHz | Subwoofer: 20Hz - 120Hz
> 
> toll der Sub geht tiefer als der vom Teufel System.



ohne eine -3db Angabe sagen diese Hersteller Frequenzangaben sehr wenig aus


----------



## Vasili8181 (23. Februar 2012)

danke an euch,
ich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels.(kleine Kerze)


----------



## sipsap (23. Februar 2012)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> danke an euch,
> ich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels.(kleine Kerze)


 
sei dir da nicht so sicher ^^ wie blackrain schon sagte, nur weil 20hz drauf steht, heißt das nicht das sie das auch hörbar können


----------



## Bier (23. Februar 2012)

Linear wird der niemals unter 30hz kommen.
Aber das muss ja auch nicht unbedingt. Die wenigsten lieder haben soo tiefe Frequenzen (wenn man jetzt mal von Dubstep absieht).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Februar 2012)

Dubstep  

Kennt hier eigentlich jemand Kryptic Minds ?


----------



## Vasili8181 (23. Februar 2012)

so habe nochmal mit Teufel telefoniert
Beim Teufel Concept E 300 steht in der Bedienungsanleitung auf Seite 15 
Die optimale Trennfrequenz beträgt 150 Hz​– möglich sind auch 120 Hz oder 200 Hz.
Der Bass kann bis 200Hz eingestellt werden da sein Bereich von(-3bB) 36 Hz - 200Hz reicht.
SSOO das ist jetzt für mich beendet, wollte euch auch dran teilhaben lassen


----------



## Bier (23. Februar 2012)

Bei 150Hz wird sich das aber extremst scheise anhören. Von 200Hz mal ganz zu schweigen. Da werden die Stimmen dann schon vom Sub gespielt
Selbst 120Hz finde ich schon grenzwertig, aber das ist halt der Nachteil bei den Satellitensystemen. Edifier hat da den Vorteil, dass die Satelliten bedingt duch ihre größe einfach tiefer kommen.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2012)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Hallo ich wieder ich habe mir die Daten vom Edifier S550 angeschaut.
> Frequency response:
> Satellites: 150Hz - 20kHz | Subwoofer: 20Hz - 120Hz



Den Angaben solltest du nicht vertrauen. Der Sub des Edifier S530D beispielsweise hat eine untere Grenzfrequenz von 46hz bei -6db. Nicht tief, geht aber verdammt laut (109,5db). Gleichzeitig wurde auch das Logitech Z906 getestet. der Sub geht bis 32hz, macht aber schon bei 94db dicht.


[Quelle Audio 07/2011] > den Text kann man vergessen, aber die Statistiken und Diagramme sind brauchbar


----------



## Diavel (24. Februar 2012)

Gerade erstmal einen UE Triple Fi 10 bestellt. So günstig wie der im Moment musste ich einfach zuschlagen. Scheint ja einer der besten Universal In Ears zu sein die es überhaupt zu kaufen gibt. Außerdem laufen die wohl bald aus, dann lieber noch einen sichern.

Wen's interessiert: Ich werd auch mal ne kleine Review schreiben

Grüße


----------



## hydro (24. Februar 2012)

> Scheint ja einer der besten Universal In Ears zu sein die es überhaupt zu kaufen gibt


Für den aktuellen Preis mit Sicherheit, aber bestimmt auch der Unbequemste


----------



## Diavel (24. Februar 2012)

Na, mal abwarten. Vielleicht habe ich ja die berüchtigten "UE Ohren". Sonst gehen die halt wieder weg.

Grüße


----------



## PEG96 (24. Februar 2012)

So, ich habe jetzt aus langeweile meine Kopfhörerausgänge mal ausgemessen.
Dabei ist herausgekommen, dass mein Marantz CD5004, der einen ganz guten KHV besitzt hat einen Widerstand am Kopfhörerausgang von 0,5 bis 0,6 Ohm.
Mein Verstärker, der SU VX 700 hat einen Widerstand von ca 0,7 Ohm
Der Onboardsound meines Boardes schaft hingegen 0,9 Ohm.

Diese Ergebnisse haben mich schon ein wenig verwundert, da ein 370€ teurer Lehmann Rhinelander laut Datenblatt 5 Ohm Ausgangswiderstand besitzt. Ist es nicht so, dass bei Kopfhörerausgängen eine Impedanz von 0Ohm angestrebt wird? Oder verwechsle ich hier etwas?

Die Messungen habe ich mit einem Hilix DT 830 B gemacht.

MfG Frederic


----------



## Diavel (24. Februar 2012)

Hi,

naja, hohe Impedanzen an Kopfhörerausgängen haben wohl auch Vorteile. Grundrauschen kann so wohl besser vermieden werden.

Es reicht aber glaube nicht einfach den Klinkenausgang selber zu messen. Irgentwelche Dämpfungsglieder vorher spielen da wohl auch noch eine Rolle. 

Auch bringt eine hohe Ausgangimpedanz ein manchmal gewünschtes Sounding. Der A1 von Beyerdynamic schafft es mit seinen 100Ohm Ausgangsimpedanz die DT 880 und T1 eine gute Ecke wärmer klingen zu lassen. 

Ob Deine Messungen hinkommen könnten kannst Du mit nem empfindlichen In Ear testen. Bei den Impedanzen sollte es keinen Unterschied im Sounding geben.

Grüße


----------



## Vasili8181 (24. Februar 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Den Angaben solltest du nicht vertrauen. Der Sub des Edifier S530D beispielsweise hat eine untere Grenzfrequenz von 46hz bei -6db. Nicht tief, geht aber verdammt laut (109,5db). Gleichzeitig wurde auch das Logitech Z906 getestet. der Sub geht bis 32hz, macht aber schon bei 94db dicht.
> 
> 
> [Quelle Audio 07/2011] > den Text kann man vergessen, aber die Statistiken und Diagramme sind brauchbar


 
Danke


----------



## Micha77 (24. Februar 2012)

Welchen Laden kann man in Braunschweig zum Probehören nehmen?
Also für Kopfhörer


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2012)

Schon bei Radio Ferner angefragt? Ich meine die haben auch Kopfhörer.


----------



## Daxelinho (24. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Was bringt mir eigentlich Dolby Digital? Und kann ich das mit einer Asus Xonar DX und Edifier S550 nutzen?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## zøtac (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mit meinen DT770 eine neue Liebe gefunden - Akustik Musik, vorallem Gitarre. 
Ich mein, ok, die Nuberts klingen verdammt gut, aber als ich heute mit meinem KH die Akustik Version von Goodbye to Romance angehört hab, Wahnsinn


----------



## Lee (24. Februar 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage: Was bringt mir eigentlich Dolby Digital? Und kann ich das mit einer Asus Xonar DX und Edifier S550 nutzen?
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


 
Dolby Digital ist ein komprimiertes Format für Mehrkanalsound, im Grunde sowas wie z.B. MP3. Ton liegt zum Beispiel auf DVD's meist im Dolby Digital oder DTS Format vor, da es nur so möglich ist soviel Ton auf so wenig Speicherplatz zu pressen. Gleichzeitig muss eine Mehrkanaltonquelle in DD oder DTS codiert sein, damit sie durch SPDIF übertragen werden kann.
In deinem Fall spielt das keine Rolle. Du wirst das Edifier wahrscheinlich Analog an die Xonar angeschlossen haben. Wenn du mal an DD Tonquellen kommst werden diese vom Abspielprogramm bereits decodiert und kommen als Bitstream am Dac deiner Soundkarte an.


----------



## Daxelinho (25. Februar 2012)

Achso, Danke. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Diavel (25. Februar 2012)

Oh, da ist was angekommen!


----------



## hydro (25. Februar 2012)

> Ich hab mit meinen DT770 eine neue Liebe gefunden - Akustik Musik, vorallem Gitarre.
> Ich mein, ok, die Nuberts klingen verdammt gut, aber als ich heute mit meinem KH die Akustik Version von Goodbye to Romance angehört hab, Wahnsinn


Und das bei den heiligen Nuberts... Vielleicht die falschen Boxen gekauft, wärst mit einer Heco eventuell besser bedient gewesen.


----------



## zøtac (25. Februar 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Und das bei den heiligen Nuberts... Vielleicht die falschen Boxen gekauft, wärst mit einer Heco eventuell besser bedient gewesen.


Ich hab mir Heco Celans angehört, aber mit dem Was ich Hauptsächlich hör, nämlich Heavy Metal ham mir die nicht gefallen.


----------



## hydro (25. Februar 2012)

Wobei ich gerade bei Akustik die Auflösung nicht so dolle fand, beim DT770.


----------



## PEG96 (25. Februar 2012)

Apropos Accousitc, mir ist gerade eine verrückte Idee gekommen, da ich selber Konzertgitarre spiele, besitze ich auch ein Stimmgerät.
Meine Idee lautet: Ich nehme von einer sauber gestimmten Gitarre einzeln angespielte Saiten auf, dann lasse ich sie auf den Victas laufen. Dabei nehme ich dann das Stimmgerät, bastle an den Drehreglern des Verstärkers so rum, dass die Boxen quasi gestimmt sind.

Was meint ihr, dürfte das funktionieren?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2012)

Die Drehregeler bearbeiten eigentlich nur die Lautstärke, nicht die Tonhöhe. Dürfte also eher unnütz sein.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (25. Februar 2012)

@dfence  was fürn gehäuse hast du dem stroker jetzt eig spendiert? was für ne abstimmung?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Februar 2012)

http://www.hifilab.de/hifilab/pdf/strokbb.pdf

Bassreflex getrimmt auf SQ ( Sound & Quality & DeepBass ) 

Bis jetz schonmal sehr zufrieden


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (25. Februar 2012)

da kann ich jetzt irgendwie nix rauslesen...


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Februar 2012)

Da steht doch alles, ganz rechts bei BassReflex, abschnitt SQ 
110L Netto, 92,5db bei 90Hz 1W/1M, 800W RMS ohne Subsonic Filter, 1600W RMS mit Subsonic Filter bei 18hz ( 16db ) untere Grenzfrequenz 27hz 

Hab mich ersma nur an den vorschlag gehalten, denn ich hatte nich viel Zeit, 16uhr das Chassis bekommen, 17:30 Uhr Baumarkt Holz kaufen, 19:30 wieder daheim, 22 Uhr Gehäuse Fertig


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (25. Februar 2012)

baust du nochmal n anderes Gehäuse für den? bei 27Hz unterer grenzfrequenz verschenkst du ja einiges an potential, der Sub lässt sich doch optimal auf 20 Hz abstimmen und beötigt dafür grademal 150 liter

Ich hab den mal simuliert, SPL technisch is das jetzt irgendwie nix weltbewegendes, bei 1000Watt komme ich grademal auf 118db


----------



## 4clocker (25. Februar 2012)

@dfence
wow, man kann mit einem doppelt ventilierten Bandpass auch Sound % Quality?
Ich dachte immer die Dinger klingen einfach nur fett und können nur laut


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Februar 2012)

Werd ich, weils bisher nur aus OSB gebaut ist. 
Was SPL angeht, du vergisst da was, die TSP beziehen sich auf die Original einstellung  Du kannst aber an dem ding noch einiges Tunen, wie schonmal gesagt ich hab den bei gut 5KW schon gesehen da hat knapp 170db gedrückt. Und bei 1000W kannst auch nochmal 1500W drauf legen was dem ding nix ausmacht, vorrausgesetzt man weis was man macht, das Chassis ist einfach nix für Anfänger. Aber ich habs schonmal gesagt, ich hab den nicht wegen der SPL fähigkeit gekauft, sondern weil er einfach verdammt gut klingt und mordsmässig Tiefgang machen kann. Und weils eben nen Stroker ist, es war nen Jugendtraum den Woofer zu besitzen und den hab ich mir jetz erfüllt, und so ganz nebenbei hab ich damit etwas, was eben nicht jeder hat, und auch künftig selten bleibt.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2012)

Da braucht man echt kein DR-Meter für 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie wahrscheinlich nicht schwer zu erraten war ist das obere "digitally remastered" und das untere das Original.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kabel dieser Art : Subwooferkabel 1,5m Y Kabel NF Audio MK II - OFC: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Aber i-wie finde ich da nicht günstiges 
Es muss doch sowas für 3-5 € geben, oder ? 

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet ! 

Gruß
Johnny

@ Olstyle : Solche Beispiele sind immer hart anzusehen...


----------



## sipsap (28. Februar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kabel dieser Art : Subwooferkabel 1,5m Y Kabel NF Audio MK II - OFC: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Aber i-wie finde ich da nicht günstiges
> ...



Gib das mal bei eBay ein:

A1015 Audio Kabel Cinch Y Verteiler 3 RCA Stecker 1,5m


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Februar 2012)

1,5m brauche ich auf keinen Fall, er wird lediglich zu Adapterzwecken benötigt


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2012)

Sry für die Frage, wurde hier im Thread schon geschrieben. Aber welches war nochmal das aktuell beste Ansteckmikro? Mir geht das integrierte in der teuren Webcam so auf den Sack, so viele Leute sagen das ich mich komisch anhöre seit ich dieses Ding nutze, anstelle des Audissey


----------



## sipsap (28. Februar 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> 1,5m brauche ich auf keinen Fall, er wird lediglich zu Adapterzwecken benötigt


 
na dann schreib das auch du nase  sonst gehe ich davon aus du meinst das verlinkte

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200614833737#ht_5584wt_1139

billiger gibt es mit 3 rca steckern nicht. oder nimm einfach die 1,5m


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Februar 2012)

Sry mann, habe nicht auf die Länge des Kabels in der Verlinkung geachtet 

Danke trotzdem ! 

EDIT : Ich glaube ich werde mir dieses Kabel und diese Kupplung kaufen !


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2012)

Sicher dass du soo wenig Länge brauchst? 16cm sind ja quasi nichts.


----------



## b0s (28. Februar 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Sry für die Frage, wurde hier im Thread schon geschrieben. Aber welches war nochmal das aktuell beste Ansteckmikro? Mir geht das integrierte in der teuren Webcam so auf den Sack, so viele Leute sagen das ich mich komisch anhöre seit ich dieses Ding nutze, anstelle des Audissey


 
Ich hab ein Speedlink SPES und das liefert eine für diese Verhältnisse sehr gute Tonquali (deutlich besser als die meiner 45€ Philips Webcam).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Februar 2012)

@ Olstyle : Ja, bin ich. Einen ordinären Adapter kann ich nur deswegen nicht nehmen, weil am Verstärker nicht zwei nebeneinander passen


----------



## Vasili8181 (28. Februar 2012)

Nabend
ich wieder,

Sound bei Battlefield 3 

ist der 24bit 44100Hz(oder was ist das höchste was man einstellen kann)?

hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

DANKE
bei Call of Duty 2 war es 44,1KHz !


----------



## Bier (28. Februar 2012)

44100 Hz und 44,1 kHz ist das gleiche. Selbst wenn mehr gehen sollte. Einen klanglichen Unterschied dürfte es da nicht geben.


----------



## Vasili8181 (29. Februar 2012)

Danke Bier (es war schon spät gestern und ich hatte wenig Zeit)


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Februar 2012)

@Zappaesk :

Tolle Lautsprecher, die Kef Reference 203, kann man die auch schon im Soundanlagen-Bilderthread bewundern ?

Mfg


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo, habe mal eine Frage, die bestimmt schon x-Mal gestellt wurde :

Ist es schlimm, wenn das linke Lautsprecherkabel nur 30 cm oder weniger lang ist und rechte ca. 1,60 m ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Februar 2012)

Nein, das ist nicht schlimm.


----------



## PEG96 (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn du an Voodoo-Geschichten glaubst, ja.
Realistisch gesehen: Nein


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. März 2012)

> Nein, das ist nicht schlimm.





> Realistisch gesehen: Nein



Okay ! 



> Wenn du an Voodoo-Geschichten glaubst, ja.



Nein, das tue ich nicht !


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2012)

Sarge_70 schrieb:


> @Zappaesk :
> 
> Tolle Lautsprecher, die Kef Reference 203, kann man die auch schon im Soundanlagen-Bilderthread bewundern ?
> 
> Mfg


 
Nein kann man nicht. Ich bin eh grad dabei zu überlegen ob und wie ich sie adäquat ersetzen soll und in dem Zug meine ganze Anlage überrolle und ggf. verbessere...
Hab da ein paar Ideen, die aber alle mit einem Haufen Arbeit und Geld verbunden sind...


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mal eine Frage, die bestimmt schon x-Mal gestellt wurde :
> 
> Ist es schlimm, wenn das linke Lautsprecherkabel nur 30 cm oder weniger lang ist und rechte ca. 1,60 m ?



Es führt zu unterschiedlichen Dämpfungsfaktoren links und rechts und unterschiedliche Kapazitäten und Induktivitäten im Signalweg. Ob man das hört muss man im konkreten Fall erhören, kann aber durchaus sein. Hat allerdings nix mit Voodoo zu tun sondern mit Physik - nur so am Rande.


----------



## Finch?? (1. März 2012)

Dass es Unterschiede gibt, ist selbstverständlich. Dass man diese allerdings hört, ist Vodoo.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Dass es Unterschiede gibt, ist selbstverständlich. Dass man diese allerdings hört, ist Vodoo.



Super Beitrag, danke!


----------



## sipsap (1. März 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Super Beitrag, danke!


 
super aussage! was passt dir daran denn nicht? danke!


----------



## Pravasi (1. März 2012)

Er meint es so wie er es schreibt....


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. März 2012)

Ja, + Ironie


----------



## Bier (1. März 2012)

Also da hab ich schon größere Distanzen gehabt.
Ein Kabel ca 12m das andere 5m.
Und man hat nichtmal ansatzweise einen Unterschied gehört.
Klar ist der der Unterschied messbar, aber nie im Leben hörbar. Erstrecht nicht bei so einer kurzen Dstanz von wenigen cm.
Und das was Finch?? da geschrieben hat ist doch vollkommen richtig. Weiß auch nicht wo dein Problem ist..


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. März 2012)

> Also da hab ich schon größere Distanzen gehabt.
> Ein Kabel ca 12m das andere 5m.
> Und man hat nichtmal ansatzweise einen Unterschied gehört.
> Klar ist der der Unterschied messbar, aber nie im Leben hörbar. Erstrecht nicht bei so einer kurzen Dstanz von wenigen cm.



Ok ! 



> Und das was Finch?? da geschrieben hat ist doch vollkommen richtig. Weiß auch nicht wo dein Problem ist..



Mein Problem ?
Ich vermute doch das Gleiche wie Finch??...


----------



## Bier (1. März 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Mein Problem ?
> Ich vermute doch das Gleiche wie Finch??...


 Sorry das war nicht an dich, sondern an *Zappaesk* gerichtet


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2012)

So jetzt kommen wir alle mal wieder runter - ich schätze die Aussage war anderer Intention als hier aufgefasst. Warten wir ab, was Zappaesk dazu zu sagen hat .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. März 2012)

Das können wir ja machen, aber bitte *OHNE *Kabel-Voodoo !


----------



## sipsap (1. März 2012)

sama johnny ist dein cdx 860 und ist die MoP-pressung zu ertragen?


----------



## Vasili8181 (1. März 2012)

um es kurz zumachen
Strom fliesst in einer Sekunde von der Erde bis zum Mond(ca. Lichtgeschwindigkeit-299.792.458 Meter pro Sekunde-Elektronen).
Das bedeutet wenige Meter machen da keinen grossen Unterschied.

Aber vom Lautsprecher zum Kopf ist die Geschwidigkeit nur noch (ca. Schall 343 Metr pro Sekunde).

Hoffe ich konnte helfen
So wie ihr mir immer.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## Bier (1. März 2012)

Zeitunterschiede (die man hören kann) gibt es erst recht nicht.
Aber ich glaube es ging eher darum, ob der Lautsprecher mit dem längeren Kabel leiser ist.
Aber dafür müssen es denk ich schon ein Paar Meter mehr und recht dünne Kabel sein.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. März 2012)

Ob ihrs glaub oder nicht, es gibt wirklich Voodoo Kabel, ich kenn genau 2 Stück und die bringen es voll, bei passender Hardware ne extreme Qualitätssteigerung. Hier mal im Verbauten zustand, habs früher selbst gehabt absoluter knaller 





























			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spionkaese (1. März 2012)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ihrs glaub oder nicht, es gibt wirklich Voodoo Kabel, ich kenn genau 2 Stück und die bringen es voll, bei passender Hardware ne extreme Qualitätssteigerung. Hier mal im Verbauten zustand, habs früher selbst gehabt absoluter knaller
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=525071"/>



Was zur Hölle ist das?


----------



## Vasili8181 (1. März 2012)

Das wäre ja dann der Widerstand der Leitung
aber auch das ist unter 10 Meter differenz STARK zuvernachlässigen,
weil im Lautsprecher die Verbindung zur Weiche meisst nur 0,1mm² dünn sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. März 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist das?


 
*lach* das verstehen nur die älteren glaub ich, das ist das Verbindungskabel der 3DFX Voodoo2, hat man gebraucht wenn man ne Voodoo 2 Beschleunigerkarte gehabt hat, weil das ja reine 3D beschleuniger waren wurde das 2D bild von der Grafikkarte durch den Beschleuniger gespeist. Das ist eben das Voodoo Kabel


----------



## sipsap (1. März 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Zeitunterschiede (die man hören kann) gibt es erst recht nicht.
> Aber ich glaube es ging eher darum, ob der Lautsprecher mit dem längeren Kabel leiser ist.
> Aber dafür müssen es denk ich schon ein Paar Meter mehr und recht dünne Kabel sein.


 
genau. und kann ja jeder mal selbst die werte in den rechner hacken. prozentual ist der unterschied schon deutlich. aber die null vor dem koma bleibt.


----------



## Bier (1. März 2012)

Ich hab hier mal sone Tabelle auf meiner Festplatte gefunden, aber die Verlustzahlen scheinen mir irgendwie doch ein wenig zu hoch.


----------



## Finch?? (1. März 2012)

Das kann schon hinkommen. Vergleicht man mal 1m mit 5m bei einer Dicke von 2,5mm, hat man einen Unterschied von 0,4%. Rechnet man nun diesen Leistungsunterschied auf den Schalldruck um (doppelte Leistung für 3db mehr), ist die Differenz wohl mehr als zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## sipsap (1. März 2012)

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=42&thread=92


und


http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=42&thread=94&z=1


----------



## Namaker (1. März 2012)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> um es kurz zumachen
> Strom fliesst in einer Sekunde von der Erde bis zum Mond(ca. Lichtgeschwindigkeit-299.792.458 Meter pro Sekunde-Elektronen).
> Das bedeutet wenige Meter machen da keinen grossen Unterschied.


 Nein, die Geschwindigkeit der Elektronen im Leiter ist deutlich geringer und abhängig von Widerstand des Leiters und der Stromstärke. Jedoch ist der Leiter mit den freien Elektronen gefüllt und wenn hinten eins "reingesteckt" wird, fällt vorne unverzüglich eines raus.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie immer wenns um Kabel geht eskaliert die Diskussion sofort... In praktisch jedem Forum der Welt.

Ich möchte auch gar nicht auf mögliche Klangunterschiede bei der Verwendung höher oder minderwertiger Kabel eingehen, da kann jeder meinen was er will. Nur sollte wer an die große Kabel-Voodoo-Verschwörung glaubt sich mal überlegen, was all die Physiker, Ingenieure und Universitäten inkl. der Frauenhofer Gesellschaften oder sonstiger Institute die sich mit dem Phänomen befassen so den ganzen Tag treiben. Gehen die zur Arbeit und spielen den ganzen Tag Karten nur um zwischendurch herzlich über die Leute, die die Kabel kaufen zu lachen? Da fällt es mir persönlich leichter an die Bielefeld Verschwörung zu glauben zumal ich den einen oder anderen Entwickler kennengelernt habe und weiß, dass die gar net Skat spielen können...

Aber bei der Verwendung von unterschiedlichen Kabellängen siehts unabhängig von deren Qualität anders aus. Hier wird der Dämpfungsfaktor unterschiedlich stark gesenkt. D.h. bei einem Innenwiderstand des Verstärkers von 0,1 Ohm ergibt sich ohne Kabeleinfluss ein Dämpfungsfaktor von 40 an einer 4 Ohm Box. Das ist nicht viel, aber auch kein Grund zur Besorgnis und bei nem günstigen AVR vllt. auch gar net so weit daneben. Bei Verwendung eines 1,5qmm Kabels reduziert sich der Dämpfungsfaktor erwartungsgemäß nur gering auf 37,6, bei dem langen Stück auf 30,4, also immerhin eine Differenz um 24%.

Ob sich das klanglich bemerkbar macht, weiß ich nicht und kanns auch aus der Ferne unmöglich beurteilen, es kann aber durchaus. Immerhin gibt es LS die beim Dämpfungsfaktor relativ empfindlich reagieren und ganz nebenbei wird auch die Bassabstimmung des Gehäuses (zugegeben wirklich minimal) verändert. Eine ungleichmäßige Aufstellung der LS zur Wand oder Ecke hin hat aber sicherlich einen größeren Einfluss.

Fazit, bei einer kritischen, gut aufgestellten Box kann sich sowas (ich rede jetzt nur über den Dämpfungsfaktor, andere mgl. Phänomene lass ich aussen vor) bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. März 2012)

@ sipsap : Das ist ein CDX-670 und was ist MoP-Pressung ?`


----------



## sipsap (2. März 2012)

master of puppets steel box - oder worum handelt es sich da? metallica wird ja gern gerererereremastert. 

wie gefällt die der 670er? hast du ihn zufällig mit günstigeren yamaha cdp verglichen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. März 2012)

Da war ein T-Shirt drin 
Master of Puppets ist geil, von der Quali her auch ganz gut (Dynamic Range Meter zeigt 12 an).

Der CDX-670er klingt ziemlich warm, konnte ihn aber nich nicht vergleichen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. März 2012)

Johnny, ich muss wirklich sagen, du hast dir da mittlerweile sehr tolles Equipment zusammengekauft. Gratulation!


----------



## nfsgame (3. März 2012)

Und dein Maß an Erfahrung konnte in letzter Zeit auch recht merklich steigen, super und weiter so . Kein Vergleich zu deinen Anfängen () - aber ich denke, dass ist bei uns allen so .


----------



## iceman650 (3. März 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und dein Maß an Erfahrung konnte in letzter Zeit auch recht merklich steigen, super und weiter so . Kein Vergleich zu deinen Anfängen () - aber ich denke, dass ist bei uns allen so .


 Les mal um seite 50 was du da verzapft hast. 
Aber an das was ich hier geschrieben habe, will ich mich garnicht erinnern, da müsste ich wahrscheinlich die Hälfte neu formulieren 
Aber geht wohl echt jedem so, im Forum ist es halt eher Learning by doing, wobei das Learning eher durch das Forum angeregt wird^^


----------



## PEG96 (3. März 2012)

Meine volle Zustimmung.
Es ist eben noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.

BTW am 22. 3. gibt es eine Werksbesichtigung inklusive HD800 hören und mit den Entwicklern sprechen bei Sennheiser: http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=110&thread=13154


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. März 2012)

Dankeschön ! 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Bier (3. März 2012)

Eine Frage:
Hab ich irgendwelche Vorteile wenn ich im AVR einen Subwoofer einstelle und meine GLE 490 auf small stelle (Trennfrequenz 40Hz) obwohl kein Subwoofer vorhanden ist?
Rein logisch betrachtet sollte das die Tieftöner doch deutlich entlasten oder? Weil wirklich tiefer als 40Hz kommen die GLE eh nicht. Ich konnte zumindest keinen großen Unterschied feststellen, bzw. er war wirklich sehr gering.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir schon längst den AWM 124 geholt haben, aber da ich Schüler bin und auch noch andere Ausgaben hab, fehlt noch ein wenig das nötige Kleingeld


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. März 2012)

Wozu solltest du die Tieftöner entlasten wollen ?


----------



## Bier (3. März 2012)

Also wenn ich die Trennfrequenz bei 40Hz einstelle, sieht man, dass sich der Tieftöner um einiges weniger bewegt. Außerdem sollte das doch auch die Endstufe vom AVR entlasten oder?
Ich hatte schonmal geschrieben, dass meine Hochtöner kratzen und fiepen, wenn sehr teife Bässe bei hoher Lautstärke ohne Höhen und Mitten gespielt werden (oder auch wenn ich z.B. einen 50Hz Sinuston abspiele).
Man hat mir gesagt, dass es Clipping ist und wahrscheinlich von einer zu schwachen Endstufe kommt.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. März 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Trennfrequenz bei 40Hz einstelle, sieht man, dass sich der Tieftöner um einiges weniger bewegt. Außerdem sollte das doch auch die Endstufe vom AVR entlasten oder?.


 
So ist es. Im Bass wird wesentlich mehr Leistung benötigt als weiter oben. Pro Oktave nimmt die Leistung bei gleicher Lautstärke um Faktor 4 zu. Also wenn deine LS unter 40Hz eh nix mehr machen, dann bringts in der Tat etwas die dort zu begrenzen. Damit steigt die Pegelreserve der LS. Etwas ähnliches kann man ja bei vielen Phonostufen machen um tieffrequente Schwingungen (Trittschall o.ä.) von der Anlage fern zu halten - gleicher Grund.

Wieviel es bringt hängt halt von dem Anwendungfall ab. Bei klassischer Musik wirds nix bringen, weil da unter 40Hz eh net viel passiert - sieht man mal von Orgelmusik und Rauminfo ab. Bei elektronischer Musik siehts ggf. anders aus.


----------



## Bier (3. März 2012)

Ich hör viel Elekrtro, Dubstep und Hip Hop. 
Im direktvergleich merkt man einen minimalen Unterschied, wenn man weiß welche Einstellung grad ausgewählt ist.
Wenn ich aber blind umstelle kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen ob large oder small ausgewählt ist.
Dann werd ich das denk ich mal so lassen. Das mit den mehr Pegelreserven hört sich auch gut an, da ich gerne auch mal laut höre
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Finch?? (3. März 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Awenn sehr teife Bässe bei hoher Lautstärke ohne  Höhen und Mitten gespielt werden (oder auch wenn ich z.B. einen 50Hz  Sinuston abspiele).
> Man hat mir gesagt, dass es Clipping ist und wahrscheinlich von einer zu schwachen Endstufe kommt.


 
...und genau dieses Clipping kann deinen Hochtönern ganz Böse zusetzen.  Deswegen kann ich diesen Alleskönnern nichts abgewinnen. Sieben  Endstufen, und so ein AVR wiegt 10kg. Ist klar, dass da nichts  rauskommt.


Gerade bei Dubstep ists natürlich schlecht auf den Tiefbass zu verzichten. Aber da deine Lautsprecher untenrum sowieso relativ früh abfallen, hast du "Glück im Unglück", oder doch eher "Unglück im Unglück"?


----------



## Bier (3. März 2012)

Heyhey sind immer noch 11.2 Kilo glaub ich 

Jaa mitlerweile bereue ich das auch schon ein wenig, aber als ich das Ding gekauft hab, wollte ich noch später auf 5.1 aufrüsten.
Auch war die Möglichkeit alles digital anzuschließen ausschlaggebend, da mein DVD Player z.B nicht grad die aller besten D/A Wandler hat.

Aber wie gesagt tiefer als 40Hz kommen die eh nicht und der Sub ist ja in Planung


----------



## Zappaesk (3. März 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> ...und genau dieses Clipping kann deinen Hochtönern ganz Böse zusetzen. Deswegen kann ich diesen Alleskönnern nichts abgewinnen. Sieben Endstufen, und so ein AVR wiegt 10kg. Ist klar, dass da nichts rauskommt.



Deswegen mein Plädoyer: hoher Wirkungsgrad! Mit LS, die einen ordentlichen Wirkungsgrad haben tut man sich einfach schwer die Amps zum zerren zu bringen! 95dB+ und die Welt ist in Ordnung (naja 90dB sind auch schon ok)


----------



## Bier (3. März 2012)

Naja die Cantons haben doch eigl einen recht hohen Wirkungsgrad oder? 90,5 dB sind das mein ich.


----------



## Finch?? (3. März 2012)

Laut Canton, ja. Aber Canton schummelt beim Kennschalldruck gerne mal


----------



## Zappaesk (3. März 2012)

Ich habe gerade recherchiert, die haben 88dB. D.h. das mit 1 Watt (bzw. 2 Watt bei 4Ohm LS) in 1 m Entfernung 88 dB anliegen und weiterhin bei 10 Watt 98 bzw. bei 100 Watt 108dB pro Box wohlgemerkt! Wieviel Watt hat den dein AVR bzw. wie laut hörst du denn um alles in der Welt? Wenn dein AVR irgentwas oberhalb von 80Watt einigermaßen sauber liefert, dann solltest du denn eigentlich nicht zum clippen bringen können! Abgesehen davon, dass vermutlich bei 108db und 100Watt auch die Boxen zerren wie Sau. Richtig sauber klingt das sicher nicht mehr!


----------



## Pokerclock (3. März 2012)

Also ich kann es begrenzt bestätigen. Meine mich zu erinnern, dass 88 db gemessen wurden. Der Wirkungsgrad ist jedenfalls wesentlich höher, als der meiner Karat 795 (zuvor besagte GLE490).


----------



## Bier (3. März 2012)

Also es ist ein Yamaha RX-V 767 mit 7*145W an 4 Ohm (mir ist klar dass der das nicht schafft).
Wenn wir mal draußen im Garten n bisschen Party machen, dann wird's schon recht laut.
Die Skala beim AVR geht von -80 bis +16,5dB und +-0dB ist da keine Seltenheit. Die schaffen die Cantons auch noch verzerrungsfrei.
Ab +5 dB wirds im Bass bei einigen Liedern Kritisch, aber ich stell den AVR immer so ein, dass bei +-odB Schluss ist. Dann kommt man gar nicht erst auf dumme Gedanken.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. März 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Die schaffen die Cantons auch noch verzerrungsfrei.


 
Glaub ich nicht! Da wirds zumindest vom Grundton abwärts schon ordentlich klirren. Aber das ist nicht das Problem, weil mechanisch gehen die Cantons davon net kaputt.


----------



## Bier (3. März 2012)

Kannst gerne vorbeikommen und testen  *Edit: *ok sind fast 400km 
Nein wirklich, ist alles noch klar und verzerrungsfrei.
Grad so macht Musik hören richtig Spaß, vorausgesetzt die Eltern sind nicht da
Die einzigen Lieder welche mir bei +-0dB Probleme bereitet haben waren ''A Milli'' von Lil Wayne und eins vom Black Hawk Down Soundtrack. Weiß nicht mehr genau welches.


----------



## nfsgame (3. März 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht! Da wirds zumindest vom Grundton abwärts schon ordentlich klirren. Aber das ist nicht das Problem, weil mechanisch gehen die Cantons davon net kaputt.


 
Du hörst Klirr im Tiefton ?

Edit: Anschlagen lassen wir mal außen vor .


----------



## Zappaesk (3. März 2012)

Ab nem gewissen Klirrpegel natürlich erst. Das muss schon ein bissle mehr kommen als das berühmte eine Prozent, das ist klar. Im Tiefton hört man das Klirren auch oft net bewusst, sondern erst dann wenn man es mit ner klirrärmeren Box vergleicht.
Aber irgendwann hört mans auch da klirren - oft ist es dann aber schon so laut, dass man nach abschalten der Musik minutenlang nur so ein pfeifen hört!


----------



## nfsgame (3. März 2012)

Joa, so will ich das wohl meinen. Den AB-Vergleich wollte ich gerade noch dazueditieren . Aber direkt auf einen Lautsprecher zu zu gehen und zu sagen "Ha, der klirrt aber fies im Bass!" halte ich für ein wenig Praxisfremd - um es mal an einem klaren Beispiel zu erläutern.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. März 2012)

Ne, das wird in den seltesten Fällen funktionieren. Aber wenn man bei Boxen die man kennt ne gewisse Grenze überschreitet - und die ist bei den Cantons bei 108dB um beim Beispiel zu bleiben sicherlich erreicht - merkt man dann schon, das der Sound sich verändert und alles ein wenig angestrengt klingt. Das hört man dann schon auch und da sind dann auch die Verzerrungen im Spiel (und vllt. auch Kompression). D.h. man hörts net direkt klirren, aber das Klangbild wird unangenehmer.

Ich meine eher, dass wenn solche Pegelorgien gefeiert werden, die Cantons net zwingend die optimalen Boxen sind. Da wär was mit mehr Membranfläche schon besser geeignet. Also was von Klipsch oder sowas http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/klonwall.htm oder so http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/ct250.htm, damit kann man dann wirklich laut...


----------



## sipsap (3. März 2012)

natürlich nicht, aber dafür sind die 490er auch nicht erdacht worden.


----------



## Madz (4. März 2012)

So, mal wieder was selbst gemachtes:

Your body (Tom Novy) @ auf die Fresse Remix von Madz Hwluxx by Madz_hardwareluxx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## sc4rfac3 (4. März 2012)

ich sthee net auf house aber danke


----------



## Madz (4. März 2012)

Das ist kein House. Bzw nicht mehr.


----------



## sc4rfac3 (4. März 2012)

Tut mir leid ich kenn mich in dem Genré nicht aus. Ich höre hauptsächlich alten handsup wenn man ihn so nennen darf und Hard trance.
oha habe ich mich so in meinem Post vertipselt


----------



## Madz (4. März 2012)

Kannst ja trotzdem mal reinhören.


----------



## Spiff (4. März 2012)

Was haltet Ihr von der Canton Vento 890.2 Serie? Ist die geeignet für ein Homecinema? Raum ist ca 20m2 gross. Dazu würde ich auch noch die Vento 830.2 und 858.2 kaufen. Welcher Bass gehört zu dieser Serie der Vento Sub 850 ist ja mal sowas von teuer ist das der richtige?

MfG Spiff


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. März 2012)

Hi an alle,

ich hab mal eine Frage. Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen dem Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro und Edition?

beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO (459.038) | Geizhals Deutschland

beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition, 250 Ohm (481.807) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe schon durch diesen Thread geguckt, sind das die beiden Hörer? Weil da steht ja was von 2005 Edition:

Beyerdynamic DT 990 oder DT 990 Pro?, Kaufberatung Kopfhrer - HIFI-FORUM

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der DT-990 Edition etwas neutraler als der Pro, oder? Geht er dann eher in Richtung DT-880/K701? 
Und der Anpressdruck soll ja geringer sein, was gut für mich als Brillenträger ist. Der DT-990 Pro hat etwas gedrückt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## hydro (4. März 2012)

Wie oft wurde das schon durchgekaut. 
Pro: Wendelkabel, 250Ohm, andere Cups, anderer Bügel mit 3,5N Anpressdruck, anderes Bügelpolster (Druckknöpfe), andere Polster (etwas fester, dafür weniger Dick), kostet 150€
Edition: Glattes Kabel, erhältlich in 32, 250, 600Ohm, 2,5N Anpressdruck, Polster mit Reisverschluss, dickere Polster, kostet 250€
Das waren die objektiven Unterschiede.
MEINE subjektiven: Pro angenehmer zu tragen, den Pro vergisst man mal irgendwann, den Edition nie. Pro wirkt robuster, sieht schlichter aus. Manche reden sich etwas mehr Bass bei Pro ein, wobei ich bezweifel dass das 1N mehr Anpressdruck klangliche Relevanz hat.
Technisch sind beide Hörer identisch, innere Aufbau sowie Treiber sind gleich.

Klanglich liegt der 990 600Ohm recht nah am 880. Etwas mehr Bass und mehr Höhen. Der 250Öhmer noch etwas mehr, aber imo keine 100€ Differenz wert.



> was gut für mich als Brillenträger ist.


Würde ich nicht von vorn herein sagen. Der Pro ist bequemer als man ihm zugesteht, wenn er erstmal eingetragen ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. März 2012)

Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn du beide einfach probehören würdest.
Das mit der erhöhten Neutralität beim DT 990 Edition und mit dem höheren Anpressdruck beim DT 990 Pro habe ich auch gelesen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. März 2012)

Achso ok danke 

Ja wie gesagt ich fand den 990 Pro nicht so bequem


----------



## Diavel (4. März 2012)

Den Pro muss man mal ordentlich auseinanderbiegen.^^ Dann passt das auch, am Anfang dachte ich auch: Mein Gott, was ne Kopfklemme.

(bin übrigens auch Brillenträger)
Grüße


----------



## Diavolos (4. März 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht von vorn herein sagen. Der Pro ist bequemer als man ihm zugesteht, wenn er erstmal eingetragen ist.


 
Allein vom Tragegefühl muss ich auch sagen das der Pro angenehmer sitzt (bin auch Brillenträger).
Ich habe momentan den Edition auf dem Kopf und spüre ihn sehr viel mehr als den Pro.


----------



## zøtac (4. März 2012)

Ich hab den 770 Pro, finde den Anpressdruck überhaupt nicht schlimm, nur mit Brille kann man ihn nicht wirklich lange tragen. Nach ner Stunde max. setzt ich die Brille immer ab, da fängts dann an unangenehm zu werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. März 2012)

Leute, ich brauche mal euren ehrlichen Rat bei einer Sache.
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit angefangen ein Paar Lautsprecher abzuschleifen, weil der Lack durch ein Transport soo schlimm aussieht. Es sind diverse Ecken abgestoßen.
Naja, jetzt standen die Boxen immer neben meinem PC und wurden mehr oder weiger nicht gebraucht (ob es gut aussah hin oder her), weil sie nicht in meine Richtung strahlen.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich damit anfangen soll (Verkauf, Neulackierung, Neubau einen Gehäuses ??)

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar TIpps für mich 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Zappaesk (4. März 2012)

Was hast du denn mit den Boxen noch vor, wenn sie bislang net gebraucht wurden, warum brauchst du sie jetzt?

Was an den Boxen komisch aussieht, die Mittelhochtoneinheit ist asymetrisch bei beiden LS auf die gleiche Seite . Sieht für mich wie die Überreste aus 2 verschiedenen Pärchen aus oder gehört das tatsächlich so?

Wenn du die Dinger auch weiterhin nicht brauchst, dann würde ich sie verklopfen, besser werden sie nicht durch rumstehen!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. März 2012)

> Was hast du denn mit den Boxen noch vor, wenn sie bislang net gebraucht wurden, warum brauchst du sie jetzt?



Naja, was ich mit den Boxen vorhabe, überlge ich ja gerade 



> Was an den Boxen komisch aussieht, die Mittelhochtoneinheit ist asymetrisch bei beiden LS auf die gleiche Seite . Sieht für mich wie die Überreste aus 2 verschiedenen Pärchen aus oder gehört das tatsächlich so?



Das ist ganz normal : MB Quart 850 S | Hifi-Wiki.de



> Wenn du die Dinger auch weiterhin nicht brauchst, dann würde ich sie verklopfen, besser werden sie nicht durch rumstehen!



Wieviel krieg ich denn für die Dinger bitteschön noch ?!


----------



## Zappaesk (4. März 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Naja, was ich mit den Boxen vorhabe, überlge ich ja gerade


 
Na wenn die einigermaßen laut können dann wären sie doch als Partyboxen net so schlecht? Da wärs ja auch egal wie die aussehen. Wobei die Cantons (?) die auf dem einen Bild in der Ecke (!  ) stehen würden das aber sicher nebenher auch schaffen. 

Ansonsten 2. oder 3. Anlage in einem anderen Raum?




Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normal : MB Quart 850 S | Hifi-Wiki.de


 
Das ist ja scharf - super für ein gleichmäßiges Abstrahlverhalten...





Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wieviel krieg ich denn für die Dinger bitteschön noch ?!


 
20 Jahre alte Durchschnittsboxen? Nix! Verschenk sie doch für nen guten Zweck, die nehmen auch welche mit ohne Lack


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. März 2012)

> Na wenn die einigermaßen laut können dann wären sie doch als Partyboxen net so schlecht? Da wärs ja auch egal wie die aussehen. Wobei die Cantons (?) die auf dem einen Bild in der Ecke (!  ) stehen würden das aber sicher nebenher auch schaffen.



Diese _Cantons_ sind Lautsprecher von mb quart, in Schleiflack weiß.



> 20 Jahre alte Durchschnittsboxen? Nix!



Als Durchschnittsboxen würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen. Immerhin haben sie mal zusammen 1400,- DM gekostet.


----------



## zøtac (4. März 2012)

Ein guter Zweck, ein <3 für zøtac 

In der Bucht bekommste bestimmt noch was dafür denk ich


----------



## Zappaesk (4. März 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Diese _Cantons_ sind Lautsprecher von mb quart, in Schleiflack weiß.


 
Ok das hab ich auf dem Bild net richtig erkannt.





Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Als Durchschnittsboxen würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen. Immerhin haben sie mal zusammen 1400,- DM gekostet.


 
Ja, das wären heute 700€ und sicher sind solche Boxen von heute auch nicht gerade die LS von denen unsere Kinder und Enkel mal feuchte Träume bekommen. Nix für ungut, aber solche LS mit Lackschaden, dafür wird man nicht direkt Rekordpreise erzielen können.

Wenn du den Lack wieder ordentlich hinbekommst, dann wirste vllt. nen Hunni oder so kriegen, aber mit Lackschaden eher nicht.


----------



## sipsap (4. März 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ok das hab ich auf dem Bild net richtig erkannt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
soso das wären 700€ ...


----------



## Gast12348 (4. März 2012)

@*Zappaesk* 

Ich dachte du kennst dich mit Hifi aus ? So grade machts aber den anschein als seist du doch nur der pure Theoretiker ....


@Johnny lass dir nix an den kopf labern von wegen unter nem Hunnie, in dem zustand nen Hunnie vieleicht, ansonst je nach zustand kannst da schon von 150-200€ gehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. März 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> @*Zappaesk*
> 
> Ich dachte du kennst dich mit Hifi aus ? So grade machts aber den anschein als seist du doch nur der pure Theoretiker ....



Versteh ich net.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. März 2012)

Ich meinte jetz dein Wissen über alte Lautsprecher, und deine Preisvorstellungen. Grad Mbquart wird hier ziemlich unterschätzt, im übrigends das mit der Asymetrie hat man damals sehr oft gefunden, meine frühen Lautsprecher Isophon Prominent 2000 wahrlich keine billigheimer, hatten das genauso und das war keine Maschinenfertigung sondern die wurden in den 70ern noch per Hand aufgebaut. Div Infinitys genau das gleiche, war früher wahrlich keine Seltenheit.

Im übrigen so klein bisl bei Hifi Raritäten gilt auch, gezahlt wird was jemand bereit ist zu zahlen.


----------



## Finch?? (4. März 2012)

Die Quarts sind keine wirklichen Sammlerstücke, in grauenhaftem (äußerlichen) Zustand und nichts Besonderes. Willst du den Lack selbst erneuern, kommt ein erheblicher Zeit- und Kostenaufwand zu, der sich nicht rechnet. 

Solche alten Lautsprecher bekommt man überall hinterher geschmissen, das ist einfach so.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. März 2012)

Ich will mir dann jetzt bei Thomann KHs zum probehören bestellen, weil ich es in den nächsten Tagen zeitlich nicht schaffen werde in die Stadt zu gehen und da auszuprobieren.
Ich habe jetzt aber leider nur Geld für 2 KHs, sind aber auch immerhin 300€  Ich will folgende bestellen:

-AKG K601
-DT770 Pro oder DT990 Pro

Welchen soll ich jetzt nehmen. Den DT770 oder DT990? Wie groß ist nochmal der Unterschied im Sound (die anderen kenne ich ja)? Ich höre fast nur Metal (Metallica usw.). Welcher ist dafür wohl besser geeignet?

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## zøtac (4. März 2012)

Das ist Geschmackssache. 
Der 770ger ist Geschlossen und der 990ger ist Offen, der 770ger ist eher ne Badewanne und der 990ger ist etwas neutraler.

Ich hör mitm 770ger auch Metallica, Sabbath, Maiden und da macht der sich schon sehr gut.


----------



## sipsap (4. März 2012)

Lautsprecher Standlautsprecher MB Quart 850 S günstig kaufen - Spring Air Second Hand HiFi Shop

MB Quart 850S , Berlin - Boxen, Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer kaufen und verkaufen über private Kleinanzeigen

MB Quart 850S Lautsprecher gebraucht verkaufen kaufen - Deutschland

mal als richtwert. ich würde sie für 150€ *VB* bei kleinanzeigen reinsetzen und mal schauen wer sich meldet


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. März 2012)

Also ist der 770 eher ein Spaßhörer und der 990 etwas neutraler. Also ein Zwischending zwischen 770 und K601, weil der ist am neutralsten. Richtig so?


----------



## hydro (4. März 2012)

Ich dachte du hast schon sooooo viele Kopfhörer gehört? 

Kommt drauf an was du suchst. Wenn es egal ist ob offen oder geschlossen würde ich eher den 990 nehmen, trägt sich angenehmer, wird nicht so warm. Wenn du etwas mehr Tiefbass willst den 770. Für Metal finde ich den 770 besser. Da nerven die Höhen imo nicht so. Die waren mir beim 990 600Ohm sogar noch zu viel. Da finde ich den 770 etwas weniger stressig. Der klangliche Unterschied ist aber nicht sonderlich groß, bestellt einen von Beiden, egal welchen. Gefällt er dir nicht ist der andere auch nichts für dich.



> Also ein Zwischending zwischen 770 und K601, weil der ist am neutralsten. Richtig so?


Wer sowas immer erzählt


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. März 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast schon sooooo viele Kopfhörer gehört?
> 
> Kommt drauf an was du suchst. Wenn es egal ist ob offen oder geschlossen würde ich eher den 990 nehmen, trägt sich angenehmer, wird nicht so warm. Wenn du etwas mehr Tiefbass willst den 770. Für Metal finde ich den 770 besser. Da nerven die Höhen imo nicht so. Die waren mir beim 990 600Ohm sogar noch zu viel. Da finde ich den 770 etwas weniger stressig. Der klangliche Unterschied ist aber nicht sonderlich groß, bestellt einen von Beiden, egal welchen. Gefällt er dir nicht ist der andere auch nichts für dich.



Ich habe schon manche KHs gehört, aber den 770 und 990 noch nicht. Den K701 und 880 schon, aber die und der Rest sind nicht mehr in meinem Budget 

Zum Rest, danke  Dann werde ich den 770 und den K601 dazu nehmen.



hydro schrieb:


> Wer sowas immer erzählt


 
Ich lese hier und im Luxx sehr häufig, dass der 770 ziemlich basslastig und der K601 ziemlich neutral sein soll.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. März 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetz dein Wissen über alte Lautsprecher, und deine Preisvorstellungen. Grad Mbquart wird hier ziemlich unterschätzt, im übrigends das mit der Asymetrie hat man damals sehr oft gefunden, meine frühen Lautsprecher Isophon Prominent 2000 wahrlich keine billigheimer, hatten das genauso und das war keine Maschinenfertigung sondern die wurden in den 70ern noch per Hand aufgebaut. Div Infinitys genau das gleiche, war früher wahrlich keine Seltenheit.
> 
> Im übrigen so klein bisl bei Hifi Raritäten gilt auch, gezahlt wird was jemand bereit ist zu zahlen.



Na du wirst doch jetzt net behaupten, das es sich bei den Dingern um gesuchte Raritäten handelt! Allerdings hast du natürlich recht, wenn sich jemand findet, der dafür 200€ zahlen will, dann soll er das tun, glauben tu ichs bloß net.

Was die Asymmetrie anbelangt, erinnere ich mich an Infinitys bei nem Kumpel, die obgleich aus den frühen 80ern das nicht hatten, sondern zwar mit aussermittigem Tweeter, aber eben jeweils 1x links und rechts. Die Regel war das früher jedenfalls au net. Hat ja im übrigen auch nichts mit Hand- oder Maschinenfertigung zu tun sondern mehr mit dem Entwickler. Solche asymetrischen Chassisanordnungen bei beiden LS auf der gleichen Seite sind ein schönes Beispiel von ner guten Idee, die nur halb zuende gedacht wurde. 

A popros: hießen die net Prominent 2002?


----------



## Gast12348 (4. März 2012)

Naja es gab in der tat viele Lautsprecher die das hatten, von Infinity z.b explizit die SM serie. Auch die Magnat All Ribon serie aus den 80er, da könnt ich jetz lange so weiter machen, in den 70er und 80er jahren finden sich sehr sehr viele Lautsprecher die so aufgebaut waren, egal welcher Hersteller. 

Und jap hast recht Prominent 2002 waren es, naja is ja jetz auch schon lange zeit her, man wird nich jünger nur älter und vergesslicher *g*


----------



## Diavel (4. März 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Ich lese hier und im Luxx sehr häufig, dass der 770 ziemlich basslastig und der K601 ziemlich neutral sein soll.


 
Naja, der K601 ist eher Bassarm als Neutral. Der hat ja noch weniger Bass als der K701.

Zur Einordnung der Beyer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/710/graphcomparephp.png/http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/7605/graphcomparephp.png


----------



## hydro (4. März 2012)

> Zur Einordnung der Beyer:


Nützt leider nur bedingt etwas ohne die Angabe der Versionen!


----------



## Diavel (4. März 2012)

Beides 250Ohm Edition


----------



## blauebanane (4. März 2012)

moin leute,

ich hab mir vor einigen monaten schon ein paar Elac EL 110 + einen technics su-vx700 in der bucht ergattert, um einen ordentlichen sound am pc zu bekommen. allerdings sieht das zurzeit bei mir so aus:

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg85/scaled.php?server=85&filename=raumt.jpg&res=medium

der raum ist ca. 5,5-6m lang und 3-3,5 meter breit. 
so wie sie jetzt aufgestellt sind ist das für mich irgendwie suboptimal. ich höre nicht die musik bei der man instrument orten muss oder so etwas, aber wenn ich mit dem schreibtischstuhl 1-2 meter zurückrolle, hört sich das für mich irgendwie besser an. kommt vermutlich durch den geringen abstand von mir zu den boxen, dessen abstand untereinander (2m würd ich sagen) viel größer als der zu mir (1-1,5) ist. außerdem vermute ich mal, auch wenn ich es mit meinen ungeübten ohr kaum raushöre, dass durch den niedrig angebrachten hochtöner der vertikale winkel zu hoch ist und dadurch auch was verloren geht.

Hättet ihr einen Vorschlag wie man den Raum umräumen könnte um eine besser Aufstellung zu erreichen? ich vermute mal der Schreibtisch müsste mitten im Raum stehen, oder 90° zur wand.


----------



## Dusk (4. März 2012)

Hallöle schönes Volk

Kann man CDs auch auf den Pc kopieren ohne an Qualitätsverlust zu leiden? Ich möchte nähmlich nicht immer andere Cds einlegen, das ist mir viel zu aufwendig oder muss ich meinen Arsch hochkriegen um vernünftige Qualität zu bekommen?


----------



## FeSc (4. März 2012)

Es kommt darauf an wo du den besten Klang in deinem Zimmer haben möchtest.
Wenn das Sofa der Klangmittelpunkt sein soll, müsstest du die Lautsprecheraufstellung um 90° drehen, beim Schreibtischstuhl müsstest du die Boxen nur etwas enger zusammenstellen, damit sich ein gleichseitiges Dreieck bildet. (Sitzplatz-Lautsprecher-Lautsprecher)





CDs kann man natürlich verlustfrei auf den Rechner spielen, bei WMP heißt das Format wav, gibt aber auch noch andere Formate.


----------



## Diavel (4. März 2012)

Dusk schrieb:


> Hallöle schönes Volk
> 
> Kann man CDs auch auf den Pc kopieren ohne an Qualitätsverlust zu leiden? Ich möchte nähmlich nicht immer andere Cds einlegen, das ist mir viel zu aufwendig oder muss ich meinen Arsch hochkriegen um vernünftige Qualität zu bekommen?


 
Hi,

Exact Audio Copy

Topprogramm.


----------



## Dusk (4. März 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2012)

Und dann zB FLAC (gibt noch andere Verlustfreie Formate) auswählen.


----------



## blauebanane (4. März 2012)

FeSc schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an wo du den besten Klang in deinem Zimmer haben möchtest.
> Wenn das Sofa der Klangmittelpunkt sein soll, müsstest du die Lautsprecheraufstellung um 90° drehen, beim Schreibtischstuhl müsstest du die Boxen nur etwas enger zusammenstellen, damit sich ein gleichseitiges Dreieck bildet. (Sitzplatz-Lautsprecher-Lautsprecher)


 

ne ich hör musik wenn ich vorm pc sitze, sofa ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig.


----------



## FeSc (4. März 2012)

Dann solltest du die LS etwa so nah zusammenstellen wie du von ihnen entfernt sitzt. Wegen den Hochtönern, die sollten ungefähr auf Ohrhöhe stehen.


----------



## blauebanane (4. März 2012)

das ist das problem, die boxen sind kleine standboxen (80cm) der hochtöner ist zwischen den tiefmitteltönern. die boxen auf irgendwas draufstellen was nicht ganz blöd aussieht könnte auch schwer werden.


----------



## FeSc (4. März 2012)

Wenn du Handwerklich begabt bist, könntest du dir kleine Podeste aus Holz bauen, die zu den Boxen passen, sonst wirds wahrscheinlich schwer die auf Ohrhöhe zu bekommen. Du könntest aber auch versuchen, Lautsprechestative in passender Höhe zu finden.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. März 2012)

Dusk schrieb:


> Hallöle schönes Volk
> 
> Kann man CDs auch auf den Pc kopieren ohne an Qualitätsverlust zu leiden? Ich möchte nähmlich nicht immer andere Cds einlegen, das ist mir viel zu aufwendig oder muss ich meinen Arsch hochkriegen um vernünftige Qualität zu bekommen?


 
Ein schönes Programm ist auch dBPoweramp, das ist meines Erachtens komfortabler als Exact Audio Copy und hat die bessere Datenbankanbindung. Bei meinen bislang rund 500 gerippten CDs hat es nur bei ner handvoll Exoten kein Cover gefunden, die relevanten Tags dagegen immer gefüllt. Durch AccurateRip ist zudem die Qualität auch superb.

Ach ja, FLAC solltest du auf alle Fälle als Dateiformat wählen. Verlustfrei, deutlich kleiner als WAV und Tag-fähig.



FeSc schrieb:


> Dann solltest du die LS etwa so nah zusammenstellen wie du von ihnen entfernt sitzt. Wegen den Hochtönern, die sollten ungefähr auf Ohrhöhe stehen.


 
Ob das geht? Der Schreibtisch hat ja auch ne gewisse Breite. Da könnte es schwer sein die Boxen enger zu stellen ohne, dass die hinterher unterm Schreibtisch stehen....
Das gleichseitige Dreieck ist auch nicht zwingend erforderlich sondern eher ne Richtschnur (habe meine Boxen au net so aufgestellt), wenns net geht muss man sich was anderes überlegen.


Aus meiner Sicht sind vor allem 2 Dinge dafür verantwortlich, dass es nicht unbedingt optimal klingt.

Hörabstand: Du sitzt vermutlich zu dicht auf den Boxen drauf. StandLS benötigen oft mindestens 2m, besser 3m Abstand zum Hörer, weil man sonst u.U. die einzelnen Chassis als separate Schallquellen wahrnehmen kann. Darunter leidet die Homogenität. Dafür spricht auch, dass der Klang besser wird, wenn du zurückrutschst.
Höhe: Wie FeSC schreibt, sollte der Hochtöner etwa auf Ohrhöhe sein, wenn nicht, dann klingts oft dumpf, weil der Hochtöner ab ner gewissen Frequenz (bauartbedingt) zu bündeln anfängt. D.h. die Höhen gehen bei dir im Wahrsten Sinne des Wortes am Arsch vorbei . Dazu haben deine LS ja eine D'Appolito ähnliche Chassisanordnung. Diese dient dazu eine in der Breite recht weite Abstrahlung und eine in der Höhe eher gebündelte Abstrahlung zu realisieren. Dazu entstehen durch Kammfiltereffekte in der Höhe Auslöschungen in bestimmten Frequenzbereichen. Das macht das Problem net besser, sondern verschärft es eher.
Das 1. Problem ist vermutlich nicht so leicht zu lösen, es sei denn du rutscht mit dem Schreibtisch mitten ins Zimmer - ist jetzt nicht unbedingt jedermans Sache . Das 2. Problem kannst du mit kleinen Ständern oder Alternativ durch Kippen der LS lösen. Durchs Kippen kannst du auch erreichen, dass der Schall besser ans Ohr kommt. Ständer oder Kippen sollte machbar sein und verbessert die Situation sicherlich.

Für deine Anwendung wären allerdings KompakteLS, die du auf den Schreibtisch stellen oder überm Schreibtisch an die Wand hängen kannst sicherlich die bessere Lösung.


----------



## sipsap (5. März 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein schönes Programm ist auch dBPoweramp, das ist meines Erachtens komfortabler als Exact Audio Copy und hat die bessere Datenbankanbindung. Bei meinen bislang rund 500 gerippten CDs hat es nur bei ner handvoll Exoten kein Cover gefunden, die relevanten Tags dagegen immer gefüllt. Durch AccurateRip ist zudem die Qualität auch superb.
> 
> Ach ja, FLAC solltest du auf alle Fälle als Dateiformat wählen. Verlustfrei, deutlich kleiner als WAV und Tag-fähig.


 
top programm, gradezu superb. äh ja aber man muss dazu sagen eben keine freeware. 

ansonsten zappaesk nutze doch bitte die bearbeiten funktion. absichtliches doppelposten ist zu vermeiden.


----------



## FeSc (5. März 2012)

Ja, das ist mir schon klar mit dem Schreibtisch, aber auf den Bildern sah es für mich so aus als ob man sie noch etwas näher zusammenstellen könne. Der Abstand der Kautsprecher, muss wie du schon sagtest, auch nicht gleich mit dem Sitzabstand sein. Wenn er größer ist vergrößert sich auch die Bühne bis zu einem Gewissen Maße mit. 
Regallautsprecher wären für den Schreibtisch mM nach auch besser. Die großen könntest du dann ja auf dein Sofa ausrichten.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. März 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> top programm, gradezu superb. äh ja aber man muss dazu sagen eben keine freeware.


 
ja, allerdings kann man es 30 Tage für lau benutzen, wenn man sich ranhält kann man in der Zeit schon ne größere Sammlung rippen. Wenn man - wie ich - es nicht in der Zeit schafft, dann kann mans immer noch durch EAC oder sowas ersetzen und hat zumindest ne Weile mit den Programm gearbeitet. Wenn mans dann kauft ists auch keine schlechte Entscheidung, teuer ists jedenfalls net. Mir persönlich ist der erhöhte Bedienkomfort und Zeitgewinn beim Taggen die paar € wert - muss aber jeder selbst wissen.



sipsap schrieb:


> ansonsten zappaesk nutze doch bitte die bearbeiten funktion. absichtliches doppelposten ist zu vermeiden.


 
Wenn man in diesem doch recht unübersichtlichen Thread, in dem mehrere Themen gleichzeitig diskutiert werden zu mehreren Theman was schreibt, ist es mMn etwas übersichtlicher dies in getrennten Posts zu tun. Da hilft die bearbeiten Funtion gar nicht, wie auch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. März 2012)

Zum Kopieren von CDs auf den PC würde ich nie ein anderes Programm als Exact Audio Copy nehmen und auch empfehlen. Es hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen !

@ Zappaesk : Auch wenn dir die Regeln hier nicht gefallen, musst du dich an sie halten. So wie fast jeder es hier tut, oder es wenigstens bestmöglich versucht


----------



## sipsap (5. März 2012)

*zu dbpoweramp*

wie gesagt ein topprogramm. der komfort und das mauszeigermenü sind imo das geld wert, aber für viele ist dies halt ein ausschlusskreterium



*zum thema doppelpost*

wer sich hier anmeldet stimmt auch den forenregeln zu und muss an diese halten. es gibt ja noch die möglichkeit durch formatierung des text körpers die übersicht zu erhöhen.


*edit:* yippie groß-/kleinschreibung ist nicht explizit pflicht


----------



## Zappaesk (5. März 2012)

Hab grad nochmal geschaut. Das Programm kostet knapp 14€ - die bringen einen nicht direkt um.


----------



## sinthor4s (5. März 2012)

Ich benutze Media Go zum rippen und bisher hat mich das Taggen nicht im Stich gelassen.
Nur einige wenige Alben wurde nicht automatisch mit Cover ausgestattet.

Von der Qualität her kann man zwischen den üblichen Formaten + Flac wählen und der Spaß ist kostenlos.
Es bietet nicht viele Optionen hinsichtlich des Rippens, aber ich höre keinen Unterschied zwischen EAC und Media Go.


----------



## sipsap (5. März 2012)

das sicher nicht, aber die meisten haben halt die einstellung eher nicht für software zahlen zu wollen, es sei denn es handelt sich um spiele 
grade bei jüngeren (ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die regel).

ähnlich wie es ja immer der fall ist: hunderte euro in hardware versenken, damit das bild hübsch ist jedoch bloß nicht mehr als 50€ in den sound stecken.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2012)

Solang die CD noch in Ordnung ist sind die ausgelesenen Dateien von EAC und "einfachen Programmen" ja auch Bit-identisch, da gibt es nichts zu hören.
Nur wenn es mal eng wird mit der Lesbarkeit holt EAC zum Teil noch was raus.

Was mich aktuell an EAC stört ist eigentlich nur dass es meinen Brenner nicht als Lauwerk erkennt.


----------



## sipsap (5. März 2012)

folgendes finde ich noch recht praktisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2012)

Und ich sehe den Unterschied nicht so richtig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles automatisch von EAC erstellt.


----------



## sipsap (5. März 2012)

das menü klappt automatisch aus, wenn ich den zeiger 2sec über ner file lasse. für mich sehr praktisch, da ich noch ne menge unsortiertes auf der platte habe.
zur zeit nutze ich auch noch die ausgelaufne trial, funktioniert also weiterhin. rippen tue ich zur zeit eh nicht, da platte fast voll und preise immer noch hohem niveau.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Solang die CD noch in Ordnung ist sind die ausgelesenen Dateien von EAC und "einfachen Programmen" ja auch Bit-identisch, da gibt es nichts zu hören.
> Nur wenn es mal eng wird mit der Lesbarkeit holt EAC zum Teil noch was raus.
> 
> Was mich aktuell an EAC stört ist eigentlich nur dass es meinen Brenner nicht als Lauwerk erkennt.



Dafür hat ja dBpoweramp die AccurateRip Funktion. Dabei wird - so hab ichs zumindest verstanden - nach dem rippen eine Checksumme der Daten gebildet und mit ner Datenbank verglichen. Wenn das passt, dann passt der rip auch. Wenn die CD Probleme macht, dann schaltet der in nen ultralangsamen Modus, liest die CD insgesamt glaub ich 4x und dann passts aber auch. Bei einigen älteren Cds ist mir das schon passiert.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dafür hat ja dBpoweramp die AccurateRip Funktion.


Auch die hat EAC  .
Sicher ist "euer Programm" nicht schlecht, nur kann EAC halt auch mehr als mancher auf den ersten Blick glaubt zu erkennen.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch die hat EAC  .
> Sicher ist "euer Programm" nicht schlecht, nur kann EAC halt auch mehr als mancher auf den ersten Blick glaubt zu erkennen.


 
Ich habe lang mit EAC gearbeitet, schlecht ist es sicherlich net, aber wenn man ne größere Sammlung zu rippen hat, dann zählt der größere Komfort "unseres" Programms in meinen Augen umso mehr. Die Arbeit ist ja nicht das Rippen sondern das Taggen hinterher und wenn dass schon während des rippens quasi automatisch gemacht wird ist das ein Haufen Arbeit die man sich spart.

Das mehrmalige Lesen von EAC um zum sicheren Ergebnis zu kommen kostet auch Geld - in Form von Laufwerken, die sind nämlich offenbar nicht für solche Anstrengungen gemacht. Ich habe beim Rippen meiner Sammlung 2 Laufwerke (LiteOn und Plextor) verschlissen. Vlt. habe ich auch Pech gehabt und sicher kann man nicht hochrechnen, dass bei Verwendung von EAC nochmal ein paar dazugekommen wären, aber erstaunlich war das doch.


----------



## sipsap (5. März 2012)

so EAC mal am ausprobieren ... die metadaten holt es sich schon mal nicht selbst 

was muss ich wie konfigurieren?


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> so EAC mal am ausprobieren ... die metadaten holt es sich schon mal nicht selbst


 Metadaten-Einstellungen-> Als Lieferant freedb auswählen und dein(oder irgend eine) e-mail Adresse beim freedb-Reiter eingeben.

bzw. einfach mal den Einstellungs-Wizzard vernünftig durchlaufen und nicht alle weg klicken  .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. März 2012)

Im Audio-HQ-Forum gibt es Tutorials zur Einrichtung von EAC. Bei mir holt sich EAC bei Einlegen der CD völlig automatisch die Meta-Tags, inklusive Coverbilder (man kann auch die größe Auswählen und hat oft viele Versionen zur Auswahl) und Lyrics.
Was mich interessieren würde...erkennt dbPowerAmp eigentlich auch das Laufwerk-Offset? Das ist mir bei EAC eine sehr wichtige Eigenschaft, denn nur so bekommt man 100%ige Kopien der CDs.
Ich nutze dbPoweAmp eigentlich nur wenn ich mal eine einzelne Flac convertieren muss um sie auf die SD-Karte fürs Auto zu kopieren, sonst komme ich mit EAC besser zurecht. Nach dem Rippen mit EAC muss ich nurnoch foobar durchlaufen lassen um ReplayGain in die Tags eintragen zu lassen, danach bin ich fertig.


----------



## sipsap (5. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Metadaten-Einstellungen-> Als Lieferant freedb auswählen und dein(oder irgend eine) e-mail Adresse beim freedb-Reiter eingeben.
> 
> bzw. einfach mal den Einstellungs-Wizzard vernünftig durchlaufen und nicht alle weg klicken  .


 
selbst verständlich klicke ich alles weg, wenn ich mich anmelden soll 

aber mal ganz ehrlich: EAC ist bis jetzt das besch+++te programm zum rippen welches auf meiner platte schlummert.
alles was andere von haus aus können muss ich durch reiterwühlerei raussuchen. den wizzard habe ich übrigens komplett weggeklickt um zu sehen wie anwender freundlich es im nachhinein ist.
statt alles im ripfenster einstellen zu können muss man alles suchen. bah. pfad vom encoder auch noch behand eingeben. 

fazit: bedienung durch gefallen. der IE der ripper  ein gutes programm erfüllt nicht nur seine aufgabe, sondern hat auch noch komfortabel zu sein. grade bei einer anwendung, bei der sich vom ergebnis die programme nicht unterscheiden. sprich was ich bei der einrichtung an zeit investiere, kommt nich als mehrwert wieder raus.

dann zu den metadaten: anmelden? also wirklich ... gut da man sich mit einer 10minutemail anmelden kann +/- 0punkte. aber selbst dann funktioniert es nicht automatisch. Korrektes album und cover aus liste wählen ... überraschung auch das machen andere automatisch 

*edit:*

das es tutorials gibt ist ja sogar noch ein weiterer kritikpunkt ... ein programm mit einer so simplen aufgabe sollte das nicht nötig haben ... zum vergleich mal das billigste programm auf meinem rechner zum convertieren


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2012)

Um alle Details ein zu stellen muss man sicher etwas tiefer buddeln. Aber erst den Assistenten weg klicken(den man übrigens jederzeit wieder starten kann) und sich dann beschweren dass man keine Assistenz bekommt ist schon ein bisschen schizoit.


----------



## sipsap (5. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Um alle Details ein zu stellen muss man sicher etwas tiefer buddeln. Aber erst den Assistenten weg klicken(den man übrigens jederzeit wieder starten kann) und sich dann beschweren dass man keine Assistenz bekommt ist schon ein bisschen schizoit.


 
das sehe ich doch ganz anders. es kann nicht mehr oder weniger als andere programme und es steht im direkten vergleich zu anderen freeware programmen, welche exakt das gleiche können, nur halt on the fly. wie gesagt das ergebnis ist gleich, wieso aber sollte ich das komplizierter zu bedienende programm wählen?

nach sichten des tutorials hat sich der negative nochmals verstärkt. also komplizierter hätte man das wechseln des kompressionsformates nicht gestalten können :/

edit: so nach ~25min, extra installieren der encoder, anlegen von 2 profilen und anmelden mit falscher mailadresse macht es was andere programme gleich von beginn an bewerkstelligen. also wenn nicht noch wer mit DEM argument um die ecke kommt, dann verstehe ich beim besten willen nicht, warum so viele von euch drauf schwören.


----------



## Pravasi (5. März 2012)

Mir ist das Ding auch zu wirr.
hab mal ne Weile damit rumprobiert,weil es ja angeblich so gut sein soll-nee.
Auch die verbreitete Vorliebe für foobar ist mir ein echtes Rätsel:
Was kann das Programm eigentlich,was andere nicht können?


----------



## spionkaese (5. März 2012)

Pravasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist das Ding auch zu wirr.
> hab mal ne Weile damit rumprobiert,weil es ja angeblich so gut sein soll-nee.
> Auch die verbreitete Vorliebe für foobar ist mir ein echtes Rätsel:
> Was kann das Programm eigentlich,was andere nicht können?


Ich finde Foobar einfach angenehm zu benutzen, es ist nicht so gigantomanisch und ineffizient wie iTunes, ist erweiterbar (DLNA, ALAC, Dolby Headphone etc. ), es gibt Unmengen an Themes.
Insgesamt kenne ich keine Alternative, die auch nur annähernd diese Funktionen bietet.


----------



## sipsap (6. März 2012)

also ich bleibe bei für meine bedürfnisse peferkt konfiguriertem winamp. für einen umstieg müsste ein anderes programm schon entscheidene vorteile bieten, sodass ich den arbeitsaufwand der umgewöhnung und einsteullung auf mich nehmen würde.

und wegen milkdrop natürlich. funktioniert v2.2x mittlerweile problems mit foobar?


----------



## Pravasi (6. März 2012)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich finde Foobar einfach angenehm zu benutzen, es ist nicht so gigantomanisch und ineffizient wie iTunes, ist erweiterbar (DLNA, ALAC, Dolby Headphone etc. ), es gibt Unmengen an Themes.
> Insgesamt kenne ich keine Alternative, die auch nur annähernd diese Funktionen bietet.


 Kenn ich alles nicht,werd ich wohl auch nicht brauchen.
Mediamonkey,Winamp,Musicbee.
Können alle Asio und speziel der Monkey ist zum Verwalten recht genial.
Hört sich foobar irgendwie besser an,oder hat er nur mehr Plugins?


----------



## b0s (6. März 2012)

@ EAC
ich finds auch teuflisch unübersichtlich, aber sipsap, wenn ich mir den Screenshot von deinem Beispielprogramm angucke frage ich mich: Willst du einfach nur irgendwie den CD-Inhalt auf Festplatte haben oder willste es möglichst nahe an perfekt ausgelesen haben, mit maximal möglichen Infos und allem was dazu gehört. Ich persönlich benutzt fürs rippen einfach foobar, das is recht einfach einzustellen, kann alles was ich brauche und kennt sogar AccurateRip. Ich hab da nicht das Bedürfnis den Aufwand so stark zu steigern.

@ Foobar
Ich würds genauso beschreiben wie spionkaese. Er ist einfach angenehm zu bedienen. Im Grundaufbau sehr schlicht, keine unnötigen Gimmicks, keine Bonbon-Optik oder Pseudo-Sortierfunktionen, dabei aber sehr umfangreich erweiterbar durch Plugins, sowie auch bis in sehr viele Details anpassbar, wenn man sich die Mühe machen will.


----------



## sipsap (6. März 2012)

immer alles lesen  ist wie gesagt der "billigste" converter, sprich aus so einem freesoftware-paket. und .flac erstellt es genauso wie EAC: erst in .wav wandeln dann zu .flac , sprich die dateien sind identisch. einzig das taggn funktioniert nicht zu 100%, cover und kleinere infos fehlen. was ich halt zeigen wollte ist, dass dieses programm in den grundzügen seine arbeit besser (alos komfortabler) macht. das die datein sich qualitativ unterscheiden glaube ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## b0s (6. März 2012)

Bitte auch genau lesen . Ich hab absichtlich "Beispielprogramm" geschrieben, da du bereits erwähntest, dass du verschiedene benutzt. Aber Ich sehe nicht wo meine darauffolgende Frage ihren Gehalt verlieren würde?

Ein Programm dass enorm detailierte Einstellungen zulässt ist nunmal nur zu einem gewissen grad komfortabel und einfach gestaltbar. Bei EAC ist es eben kaum so, während ein anderes Bezahlprogramm das bietet. Muss man eben wissen, ob man lieber Kohle oder lieber Mühe investieren möchte.


----------



## Lee (6. März 2012)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Auch die verbreitete Vorliebe für foobar ist mir ein echtes Rätsel:
> Was kann das Programm eigentlich,was andere nicht können?


 
Gibt kaum etwas, was Foobar kann und sonst keiner. Aber Foobar kann halt so ziemlich alles, wenn man es richtig eingerichtet hat. Und man hat halt auch die Möglichkeiten sich alles mehr oder weniger so hinzubiegen, dass es genau auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse passt. Für jemanden wie ich, der das Musikabspielprogramm hauptsächlich über Fernbedienung bedient, gleichzeitig (zumindest früher) ASIO wollte und nebenbei auch noch anstelle einer Mediathek über die Ordnerstruktur navigieren will, gab es keine Alternative. Zumindest habe ich keine gefunden. In Foobar konnte ich mir einfach die Schriftgröße hochsetzen und mit der Albumlist und Libraryviewer eine sehr bequeme Bedienung einrichten. 

Aber ich muss sagen Foobar ist ein Krampf, was die Bedienung und Einrichtung angeht...


----------



## Finch?? (6. März 2012)

Welchen Player gibts denn, den man mit nem Touchscreen gut bedienen kann? Ich möchte keine APP für Itunes (o.Ä.) sondern einen Player in Windows, den ich per Remote Desktop mit nem Tablet gut bedienen kann. Beim WMP sind z.B. Lautstärkeregelung und die Suche ziemlich umständlich am Tablet zu nutzen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2012)

Du könntest dir natürlich entsprechend riesige Symbole in foobar als Oberfläche basteln. Als Fertiglösung fällt mir gerade nur die Musik-App von Win8 ein.


----------



## Finch?? (6. März 2012)

Hab Win 8 auch oben, wollt mich da aber nicht rein finden. Sah mir alles zu verspielt aus. Vllt sollt ich es aber wirklich mal genauer testen...


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2012)

Tablet Bedienung ist so ungefähr das Einzige wo es ohne Zweifel Win7 überlegen ist  .


----------



## hydro (6. März 2012)

> Welchen Player gibts denn, den man mit nem Touchscreen gut bedienen  kann? Ich möchte keine APP für Itunes (o.Ä.) sondern einen Player in  Windows, den ich per Remote Desktop mit nem Tablet gut bedienen kann.  Beim WMP sind z.B. Lautstärkeregelung und die Suche ziemlich umständlich  am Tablet zu nutzen.



Ich nutze für Foobar Monkeymote. Ist zwar eine App, ähnlich aufgebaut wie der iPod, mit den Grundfunktionen des Players. Gibts auch fürs iPad, aber da weiß ich nicht ob es mehr kann. Einfach mal testen, gibts kostenlos und als Pro Version.


----------



## Finch?? (6. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich möchte keine APP. Mein Tablet ist mein Bildschirm.


----------



## hydro (6. März 2012)

Achso, klang so als wolltest du keine App für iTunes. 
Wie muss man sich das Vorstellen, nutzt du einen Remotedesktop ala Teamviewer?

Zu deinem Bild, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das abklemmen, des internen Lüfters des Netzteils eine gute Idee ist. :S


----------



## Finch?? (6. März 2012)

Ja, so was ähnliches wie Teamviewer nutze ich. 

Der 92er macht mehr Durchzug als der 80er, zudem braucht das System unter Vollast keine 50 Watt. Die TDP des Boards inkl CPU und GPU betägt 18 Watt^^
Dabei entsteht wenig Abwärme im Netzteil, die raus muss.


----------



## sipsap (6. März 2012)

b0s schrieb:


> Bitte auch genau lesen . Ich hab absichtlich "Beispielprogramm" geschrieben, da du bereits erwähntest, dass du verschiedene benutzt. Aber Ich sehe nicht wo meine darauffolgende Frage ihren Gehalt verlieren würde?



im sinne von : "Willst du einfach nur irgendwie den CD-Inhalt auf Festplatte haben oder willste es möglichst nahe an perfekt ausgelesen haben..." das billigprogramm nutzt die standardflaceinstellungen, ich wüßte also nicht was zb foobar/eac da "perfekter" machen könnte. einzig die schon angesprochene fehlerkorrektur bei älteren/beschädigten CDs beherrscht es nicht. und ja wenn ich es für ipod auf pc ziehe will ich es einfach nur in 192kps VBR LAME haben. ist mit 2 klicks getan.



b0s schrieb:


> Ein Programm dass enorm detailierte Einstellungen zulässt ist nunmal nur zu einem gewissen grad komfortabel und einfach gestaltbar. Bei EAC ist es eben kaum so, während ein anderes Bezahlprogramm das bietet. Muss man eben wissen, ob man lieber Kohle oder lieber Mühe investieren möchte.


 

wie gesagt wenn ich einen mehrwert bis auf das albumcover übersehe klärt mich auf. aber ansonsten kann ich auch ganz einfach keine mühe und kein geld investieren.

ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint, aber so wie bisher über EAC geschwärmt wurde dachte ich es kann irgendwas besser und da alle programme die für mich gleichen relevanten codes nutzen wäre dieses besser halt in der bedienung zu finden.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. März 2012)

Bin ich der einzige dem aufgefallen ist dass Madz gesperrt ist?


----------



## spionkaese (6. März 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige dem aufgefallen ist dass Madz gesperrt ist?


Wusste ich nicht, bis du es gesagt hast.
Warum denn?


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2012)

Aus dem gleichen Grund wie bei anderen Sperren auch: Er hat gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen.
Genaueres ist Sache zwischen Moderation und Betroffenem. Deswegen werden auch alle Mutmaßungen etc. gelöscht.


----------



## Ahab (6. März 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige dem aufgefallen ist dass Madz gesperrt ist?


 
Nein, mir auch gerade.  

Wollte mal ganz ganz lieb fragen  ob hier nochmal jemand reingucken könnte. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ungsfaehig-sind-eigentlich-usb-loesungen.html

Ist mir ziemlich wichtig, ich würde mich gern selbst informieren, aber bei Musikhaus Thomann zB. blick ich gar nicht durch.  Und Amazon gibt irgendwie zu wenig her...


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. März 2012)

Warum wurde der gesperrt?


----------



## Finch?? (6. März 2012)

Wer sich nicht denken kann wieso, der hat wohl zu viel von Madz's Einstellung übernommen. 

Aber mehr sollten wir darüber wohl nicht schreiben, sonst wird die Modereation böse. Madz wird bald wieder kommen, davon bin ich überzeugt. Nur bin ich gespannt, wie es dann weiter geht.


----------



## Ahab (6. März 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht denken kann wieso, der hat wohl zu viel von Madz's Einstellung übernommen.


 
Naja, oder hat ihn zu wenig "in Aktion" erlebt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. März 2012)

> ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint, aber so wie bisher über EAC geschwärmt  wurde dachte ich es kann irgendwas besser und da alle programme die für  mich gleichen relevanten codes nutzen wäre dieses besser halt in der  bedienung zu finden.



Es kommt aber eben nicht nur auf die verwendeten Codecs an. Eine CD zu WAVE und anschließend FLAC rippen können viele. Aber ich kenne zumindest kein anderes, was es so genau kann, vor allem bei beschädigten CDs. Zwar braucht EAC dabei dann gern mal 2 Stunden oder gar länger für ein einziges Album, aber dafür bekomm ich eine CD gerettet.
Und wie ich schon vorher schrieb...mir ist kein anderes Rip-Programm bekannt, bei dem man den Laufwerk-Offset ermitteln kann um so wirklich 100%ige Kopien der CDs zu erhalten, also inklusive aller Pausen zwischen den Tracks.

Und foobar ist für mich der perfekte Musik-Player weil er einfach aufgebaut, unendlich erweiterbar, ressourcenschonend und dabei völlig frei konfigurierbar ist.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. März 2012)

Yep, EAC ist genial. Zum Abspielen nehm ich aber lieber JetAudio VX


----------



## Zappaesk (7. März 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Und wie ich schon vorher schrieb...mir ist kein anderes Rip-Programm bekannt, bei dem man den Laufwerk-Offset ermitteln kann um so wirklich 100%ige Kopien der CDs zu erhalten, also inklusive aller Pausen zwischen den Tracks.



dBpoweramp ermittelt die Möglichkeiten des verwendeten Laufwerks und in den Optionen wird dann auch ein Wert Sample Offset gesetzt. bei mir steht da +6. Ich vermute, dass es sich hierbei um den von dir gesuchten Wert handelt.


----------



## Sync (7. März 2012)

Mooia Sound - YouTube neues Spielzeug. Nicht die Mukke "beachten" hab nicht meinen iPod zum abspielen benutzt. Der Klang für das Teil ist echt super.. kommt über die Handy-Cam jetzt nicht so rüber. Bin aber echt positiv überrascht.

P.S. Endlich wieder Inet.. hab PCGHX schon vermisst


----------



## Vasili8181 (7. März 2012)

Moin,
ich habe eine Auzentech X-Fi Prelude bei ebay ersteigert.

Auf der Auzentech Seite steht das man die auch upgraden kann.

1. Lohnt sich das ? weil ich habe keine Ahnung was ich mit den Angaben anfangen soll !

2. Welche sollte ich tauschen/bzw. welche habt ihr getauscht ?

3. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat wie ich 

sage ich auch gleich wofür das gedacht ist.

Spiele zu 99% an PC (der ist nur dafür da)

Das Spiel Battlefield 3(dolby digital)
mit Kopfhörer Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME(bzw. AKG K701)
und (Edifier S 550)(bzw. Teufel Concept E 300)
Der Raum ist 8,72m² gross.

Danke für eure hilfe 

PS: Meine Ohren sind ca. 35 Jahre alt.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. März 2012)

brauchste erstmal nicht, probiers erstmal einfach so wie die klingt, wenn unzufrieden bist. Meld dich nochmal.


----------



## Verminaard (7. März 2012)

Hallo Ihr Soundprofis,

Ich stehe vor einem Wohnzimmerumbau.
Da dieser eine Grundaufsanierung beinhaltet, wird mir vorerst leider kein Geld fuer eine halbwegs vernuenftige Heimkinosoundanlage ueberbleiben. 
Ich wuerde aber gerne schon im Vorfeld alle benoetigten Leitungen zu den entsprechenden  Positionen verlegen.
Bei den Lautsprecherpositonen wollte ich solche Anschlussdosen installieren, damit vorerst keine Leitungen rumfliegen.
Leider gibts die nicht in Monoausfuehrung von Gira, und ein anderes Programm (Jung) wollt ich nicht dazumischen.

Fuer die spaetere Positionierung des Subwoofers muesste ich wissen was der fuer Anschluesse brauchen kann, bei einer "normalen" 5.1 Anlage. (Mehr als Cinch und 230V~?)

Danke fuer Hilfe 

mfG
V.


----------



## sinthor4s (7. März 2012)

Was ist mit der High-End-Dose von Gira?
Gira High-End-Lautsprecher-Anschlussdose

Oder gefällt dir diese vom Stil nicht


----------



## Verminaard (7. März 2012)

Vom Stil her schon.
Nur diese WTB-Steckverbinder sind bei Gira ziehmlich gar nicht naeher beschrieben.
kA ob man da noch zusaetzliche Stecker von WTB braucht.


----------



## Dusk (8. März 2012)

Canton GLE 490 oder Canton GLE 490.2

Ist ein großer unterschied vorhanden? Es wären nur 50 Euro Aufpreis für das neuere Modell.


----------



## Bier (8. März 2012)

Hab die GLE 490 hier und die 490.2 im Laden mal gehört.
Einen großen Aufpreis wäre mir das nicht wert, aber bei nur 50€ würd ich mich glaub ich für die 490.2 entscheiden.

Aber mal was anderes: Hast du die Lautsprecher schon gehört?
Hast du auch mit anderen Lautsprechern dieser Preisklasse verglichen?

Es kann nämlich durchaus sein, dass dir andere vom Klang her viel besser gefallen.


----------



## Dusk (8. März 2012)

Also leider finde ich die Canton GLE 490 nicht zum probehören. Hatte allerding vor nem Monat und heute nochmal Zeit mir die GLE 490.2 anzuhören und die fand ich fantastisch.
Die waren dort mit 489 Euro gelistet ( Saturn ) und ich bezweifle dass der Preis für ein einzelner Lautsprecher war ( sagen wir ich hoffe es  ) 

Also rein Klang-Technisch gefallen die mir die Dinger super!


----------



## Bier (8. März 2012)

Hast du denn schonmal Lautsprecher (außer die Cantons) in dieser Preisklasse gehört? Wenn nicht, ist es klar, dass sie dir gefallen. Wenn du noch andere hörst, kann es dir passieren, dass du dir an den Kopf fasst und die Cantons nie wieder sehen/hören willst


----------



## PrincePaul (8. März 2012)

Dusk schrieb:


> Also leider finde ich die Canton GLE 490 nicht zum probehören. Hatte allerding vor nem Monat und heute nochmal Zeit mir die GLE 490.2 anzuhören und die fand ich fantastisch.
> Die waren dort mit 489 Euro gelistet ( Saturn ) und ich bezweifle dass der Preis für ein einzelner Lautsprecher war ( sagen wir ich hoffe es  )
> 
> Also rein Klang-Technisch gefallen die mir die Dinger super!


 
Also ich habe mir die GLE 490.2 vor über einem Jahr gekauft (15.12.2010) und hab damals pro Box 269€ bezahlt musste einfach mal bissl das Internet durchstöbern.
Finde die echt Top, kann man schön mit Musik hören und fürs Heimkino oder zum zocken sind die auch wie ich finde sehr schön dabei hab ich nochnichtmal nen Sub (ihr wisst schon Nachbarn und so )

Kann die nur weiterempfehlen !


----------



## Vasili8181 (9. März 2012)

Ist meine Auzen X-Fi Prelude defekt ?
Wie kann ich das testen ?
Alle Kanäle klingen unterschiedlich laut und man sagte mir das das Micro knackt.
was kann ich tun?
Habe die Karte erst sein 4 Stunden.
Mit meiner Creative knackt das Sennheiser Micro nicht(so sagte man mir).
PCI slot im mainboard überprüft und die Kontakte der Karte mit Alkohol ca.95% gereinigt.
Das Bild ist RightMark Audio Analyzer 6.2.3


----------



## ad_ (10. März 2012)

Moin,

hab ne kurze Frage. Sollte beim Teufel C200 unter Windows 7 Soundeinstellungen das Vollspektrum aktiviert werden?
System: siehe Signatur


----------



## Vasili8181 (10. März 2012)

Nein sage ich,
da die Lautsprecher nur den Frequenzbereich von/bis 150 - 20.000 Hz haben.
Der Subwoofer macht den Frequenzbereich von/bis 40 - 200 Hz(den solltest du so bei 100Hz bis 120Hz einstellen) Bassumleitung aktivieren-Crossoverfrequenz.


----------



## ad_ (10. März 2012)

Wow, das ging aber schnell. Danke Vasili181 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/31938-vasili8181.html


----------



## ad_ (10. März 2012)

> Der Subwoofer macht den Frequenzbereich von/bis 40 - 200 Hz(den solltest  du so bei 100Hz bis 120Hz einstellen) Bassumleitung  aktivieren-Crossoverfrequenz.


Und wo mach ich das?


----------



## Vasili8181 (10. März 2012)

Kein plan sry,
bei meinem 5.1 soundsystem mache ich das über den Treiber der Soundkarte.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (11. März 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch das Problem, dass Windows bei den Soundeinstellungen etwas vergesslich ist? Nach einem Neustart des Rechners und oder dem Reaktivieren aus dem Ruhemodus muss ich manchmal (interessanterweise eben nicht immer) in den Soundeinstellungen unter "Konfigurieren" erneut einstellen, dass da "Vollspektrum-Lautsprecher" dran hängen. Ich frage mich, ob und wie man das mal dauerhaft einstellen kann. Könnte es daran liegen, dass ich ne USB-Soundkarte nutze?


----------



## Diavel (11. März 2012)

Jap, das liegt an der USB Soundkarte.

Grüße


----------



## Gast12348 (11. März 2012)

Komisch das ich so probleme nie mit ner USB Soundkarte hab ? Ich denke eher das liegt am Treiber selbst. Ich hab so nen problem zumindest noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Vasili8181 (12. März 2012)

so ich nochmal
Warum ist meine Auzentech X-Fi Prelude so leise bei allem 5.1 und Kopfhörer?
Habe im Treiber (der Neuste)und in Windows 7 64bit alles auf 100%, doch mehr als Zimmerlautstärke kommt da nicht.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (13. März 2012)

Wie ich sehe, bietet ESI seit kurzem neue Modelle. diesmal mit Bändchenhochtöner, an. ESI Audiotechnik GmbH - uniK 08 Auch noch recht frisch auf dem Markt sind ja die Monkey Bananas Monkey Banana - digital active nearfield studio monitors - digitale aktive Nahfeld-Studiomonitore , die ich alleine wegen des Namens schon kaufen würde. ;D Konnte da schon mal jemand bei den beiden reinhören?


----------



## sipsap (13. März 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, bietet ESI seit kurzem neue Modelle. diesmal mit Bändchenhochtöner, an. ESI Audiotechnik GmbH - uniK 08 Auch noch recht frisch auf dem Markt sind ja die Monkey Bananas Monkey Banana - digital active nearfield studio monitors - digitale aktive Nahfeld-Studiomonitore , die ich alleine wegen des Namens schon kaufen würde. ;D Konnte da schon mal jemand bei den beiden reinhören?


 
oha. gesalzene preise (rel.), zumindest für pc-beschallung. ohne professionelle oder audiophile ambitionen werden sich hier wohl nicht so viele finden lassen, die sie kaufen.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. März 2012)

Die sind auch nicht direkt für PC beschallung gedacht, also nich für jemand der damit Spiele hören will oder Filme schaut, 
Monitore sind eben für Musiker gedacht, z.b für am PC, Synthesizer, E Piano, Mischpult. 
So Teuer sind die eigentlich auch nicht wirklich zumindest die Esi uniK 08, dafür das die nen Bändchen und allen drum und dran haben. 

Ich kann nur jeden empfehlen der sich halbwegs damit beschäftigt am 24 auf die Musikmesse nach Frankfurt zu kommen, aber bitte viel zeit nehmen, und vorher planen was man sich wo anschaut, denn selbst 12 stunden reichen nicht um alles anzuschauen.


----------



## GxGamer (13. März 2012)

Darf ich mal ne Frage in den Raum werfen? Egal, ich tus einfach 

Ich wollte fragen ob Plantronics eine "gute" Wahl für Mikrofone ist.
Hab mir gerade ein Plantronics Audio 300 gekauft und es interessiert mich, ob es vielleicht Meinungen dazu gibt.


----------



## Push (14. März 2012)

naja nichts besonderes ... 
ähnlich gut wie die anderen Tischmikros für 5-30€  ...
egal ob Hama , Speedlink und Co ... 
aber ansich ist Plantronics schon keine "schlechte" Adresse, iR besser als die eben genannten Marken ... 
hab leider nicht gefunden welche Richtcharacteristik das Mikrofon hat, sonst könnte man mehr dazu sagen ... 
aber meiner Erfahrung nach gibts heutzutage wenig "schlechte" Mikros, meistens sind die nur schlecht/falsch eingestellt  , natürlich sollte man so ein typsiches 0815 PC Mikrofon für TS , Skype , Ventrilo und Co auch nicht mit wirklich "guten" Mikros vergleichen, die fangen preislich erst einiges höher an ( in der "Einsteigerklasse" )  ...  aber wer braucht sowas denn schon ? ( als Gamer )
ich selber mag Tischmikros nicht so gerne, ist halt das typische problem das sie iR weiter vom Mund weg sind und so gerne mehr mitaufnehmen als gewollt ...

kommt dann halt noch nbissl auf die Richtcharacteristik des Mikrofons an , weit verbeitet sind Kugel ( Omnidirectional ) [ nicht gut für TS und Co geeignet ] , Keule ( Directional ) [ quasy ein "Richtmikro" , mMn das sinnigste für TS und Co ] , Niere ( Cardioid,unidirectional ) [ quasy nach vorne aber auch breit geöffnet ] , Superniere ( Supercardioid ) [ ähnlich wie Keule, aber mehr in die vordere Breite geöffnet, ebenfalls gut für TS und CO geeignet ] ... 
gibt noch npaar mehr, aber die sind nicht so verbreitet ...


----------



## nyso (14. März 2012)

Toll, bin grad auf Arbeit, da ruft mich meine Frau an. Der Sohn ihrer Freundin hat eine der Boxen umgeworfen, und dann fing sie an zu qualmen Dürfte wohl hin sein... Hoffentlich hat der Marantz nichts abbekommen.
Jetzt will sie die Versicherung einschalten. Aber wie viel bekommen ich denn, wenn nur die eine hin ist? Hat damals 110€ gekostet, wenn sie den Zeitwert der Box nehmen bekomm ich vielleicht 80. Davon kann ich aber keine neue kaufen, und die andere kauft ja auch keiner. Was soll man schon mit einer einzelnen Box. Ärger mich echt...


----------



## Mr_Blonde (14. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> [...]
> Hat damals 110€ gekostet, wenn sie den Zeitwert der Box nehmen bekomm ich vielleicht 80. Davon kann ich aber keine neue kaufen, und die andere kauft ja auch keiner.
> [...]



Du hast es erfasst. So wirds kommen, ist zwar ärgerlich, aber lässt sich nicht ändern. Mit etwas Glück kannst Du zahlt die Versicherung das Boxenpaar, wenn Du es als defekt meldest. Würde mich aber nicht auf einen Erfolg einstellen.


----------



## sipsap (14. März 2012)

vor allem dem gör ne standesgemäße ordnungsschelle verpassen ... sowas passiert doch nicht ausversehen

vllt dann noch die box quer übern fernseher als center anbringen


----------



## Finch?? (14. März 2012)

Da lob ich mir doch meine 40kg+ Monster. Die wirft so ein Zwerg nicht einfach mal um 

Schade ists, tut mir Leid für die Box. Eventuell ist ja noch was zu reparieren.


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

Die Sicken müssen ja noch lange nicht im Eimer sein. im Zweifelsfall hat es irgend einen Draht kurz geschlossen, da kann man auch wieder einen Neuen einlöten.


----------



## Domowoi (14. März 2012)

Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, das Boxen nach dem umwerfen das Qualmen anfangen bzw kaputt sind.
Wir haben schon einmal einen LineArray-Turm umgeworfen und der läuft immer noch. Der war allerdings auch nicht angeschlossen.


----------



## PEG96 (14. März 2012)

Eine wichtige Frage habe ich im Zuge eines Projektes an euch:
Wie lang sollte ein Testbericht eurer Meinung nach sein, ich persönlich finde diese Länge perfekt: http://www.fairaudio.de/test/Kopfhoerer/sennheiser-hd-800-test-kopfhoerer-1.html
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (14. März 2012)

Ich wollt nicht ein extra Thema eröffnen, habe da ein kleines Problem

Ich wollt mein Mic anschließen, das Zalman ZM-MIC1, aber habe festgestellt das mein Mainboard (Maximus III Formula) hinten gar keine Audio Anschlüsse hat.

Nun gut habe ja noch den Frotpanel, aber wie soll ich das an mein Silverstone TJ07 anschliessen ? habe mir schon die Anleitung angeguckt werde daraus aber nicht schlau.

Oder gibt es eine andere Lösung ?


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

Wie bei allen ROG Boards sollte auch bei deinem Board eine kleine "Soundkarte" für den obersten PCI-E x1 Slot dabei gewesen sein. Direkt auf dem Board gibt es keinen Sound.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2012)

1. War bei deinem Board ne Zusatz-Soundkarte dabei zum stecken`? 
2. Einfach den "HD-Audio" Stecker vom TJ auf das Mobo stecken (gugg dir den Stecker an, dann weißt du wo der hin muss, da ein Pin blockiert ist).

Gruß


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (14. März 2012)

Ui Stimmt genau, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, war kurz im Keller, habe sie gefunde, Danke Jungs

*EDIT* Ach mist meine Grafikkarte verdeckt den Slot, kann ich die Soundkarte auch in ein PCI-e Slot stecken ?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (14. März 2012)

Was für einen Anschluss hat die Karte denn? Wenn es der alte PCI ist, muss es auch in einen PCI-Port. Wenn es PCIe ist (dann wohl PCIe 1x), kannst Du die in jeden freien PCIe-Slot stecken, egal ob 1x oder 16x. PCI in PCIe oder umgekehrt geht hingegen nicht, die sind alleine schon mechanisch inkompatibel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2012)

glaube nicht, der 1. Slot müsste genau dafür da sein. 

Und wie soll denn die Graka den Slot verdecken? Der ist doch ÜBER der Graka?


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

Bei manche Mainboards mit dieser Ausgabemethode befindet sich ein Teil der Logik auf dem Mainboard selbst. Dann musst du den Port über der Grafikkarte nehmen. Ob bei deinem auch ein anderer PCI-E x1 Slot in Frage kommt weiß ich jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (14. März 2012)

Ja stimmt über meine Grafikkarte ist der Slot, hatte ein Knick in der Optik 

Aber jetzt suche ich den Treiber für die Karte, ich weis die ist auf der CD aber ich habe kein Bock noch im Keller zu gehen, hat einer ein Link für mich ?

EDIT OK den Treiber habe ich aber wo bekomme ich die Software her ? kann ich irgendeine Software von Creative Downloaden ?


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

Die sind nun wirklich nicht schwer zu finden:
ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS Maximus III Extreme
Schon wieder einen Knick in der Optik? Allmählich würd ich mir sorgen machen  .


----------



## nyso (14. März 2012)

So, Feierabend, konnte mir das Schlamassel jetzt ansehen. 

Das Gör hat es geschafft irgendwie das rote Kabel zu lösen, bevor es die Box umgeworfen hat. Und angemalt war sie auch


Was passiert eig wenn nur das schwarze Kabel steckt, vom roten Kabel nur ein paar Drähte drin sind, und Musik auf guter Zimmerlautstärke läuft?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (14. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die sind nun wirklich nicht schwer zu finden:
> ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS Maximus III Extreme
> Schon wieder einen Knick in der Optik? Allmählich würd ich mir sorgen machen  .



Ich sollte Schlafen gehen 

Danke


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Was passiert eig wenn nur das schwarze Kabel steckt, vom roten Kabel nur ein paar Drähte drin sind, und Musik auf guter Zimmerlautstärke läuft?


In der Box drin dürfte nichts passieren. Nur an der "Verengung" kurz vorm Anschluss kann es halt etwas wärmer werden -> da dürfte dein "Rauch" her kommen.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Pravasi (14. März 2012)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## thysol (14. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Das Gör hat es geschafft irgendwie das rote Kabel zu lösen, bevor es die Box umgeworfen hat. Und angemalt war sie auch



Meine erste Schandtat im Leben war als ich den Tiefton Membran von der Standbox meines Vaters mit meinem Finger durchbohrt habe.


----------



## nyso (15. März 2012)

Meint ihr ich kann die Box gefahrlos wieder an den Verstärker anschließen und testen ob sie wirklich hin ist? Oder mache ich mir damit womöglich noch den Verstärker kaputt?


----------



## Mr_Blonde (15. März 2012)

OHNE GEWÄHR:

Die besseren Verstärker haben eine Schutzschaltung gegen Kurzschluß soweit ich weiß. Nach einmal Ein und Ausschalten sollte er wieder laufen, sofern die Box intern einen Kurzschluß hat. Aber da  Du von laufender Musik  berichtet hast, während ein paar Litzen eines Lautsprecherkabels nicht mehr an der Anschlußklemme waren, sollte es funktionieren. Ich würds wagen.


----------



## sipsap (15. März 2012)

der rauch muss ja irgendwo hergekommen sein: entweder ist was an der kabelverkleidung verbrutzelt (müsste man sehen) oder im LS ist durchs umkippen die spule wogegen und intern is was verbruzelt. im schlimmsten fall sitzt der die spule nicht mehr mittig.


----------



## nyso (15. März 2012)

Soo, eben getestet. Lebt noch alles, sie spielt. Irgendwie kommt es mir aber so vor als hätte sie weniger Bass als die rechte, kann aber an der Aufstellung liegen oder einfach nur Einbildung sein

Die Lautsprecher an sich laufen alle, aber kann es sein das da innen bissl was kaputt ist das weniger Bass kommt?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. März 2012)

Ich würde mal die Boxen tauschen. Wenn das Problem mitwandert, hat die Box wohl tatsächlich einen Defekt


----------



## sipsap (15. März 2012)

da hat er recht. und lass mal nen unwissenden testen, da du weißt wo die "defekte" steht.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. März 2012)

Mal wieder das Thema Intercom Hör-Sprech-Kombinationen (aka IHSK aka Headsets):
Ich bin letztens mal auf der Seite von AKG gelandet und habe deren IHSK auf Basis von K-171 gesehen (HSC 171 und HSD 171). Unabhängig vom Preis erstmal hat mich eine Sache doch etwas verwundert. Die beiden Headsets werden ohne Kabel verkauft, die kauft man je nach Bedarf extra dazu. Dabei ist für das HSC mit Kondesatormikrofon und Bedarf an Phatomspeisung ein Kabel verfügbar, das in zwei Miniklinken für den direkten Anschluss am PC endet, für das HSD mit dynamischem Mikrofon und ohne Bedarf an Phantomspeisung jedoch nicht. Das überrascht mich etwas, hätte ich es doch eher anders herum erwartet. Zumal Phantomspeisung über Miniklinke jetzt auch nicht gerade üblich ist, oder? Übersehe ich da etwas Entscheidendes?


----------



## Bier (16. März 2012)

xXWirEXx schrieb:


> Ne frage an Finch??
> Warum jagst du  den weichen Röhrenklang durch die Kondensatorscheisse von Denon?  Und  wieso liegen da 0,80€ /m  SpeakerLeitungen neben dem x-Fach  Stromverteiler. Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Ich hab musste wohl allein  fuer die Anschlussleitungen der Lautsprecher  so viel zahlen wie manche  fuer ihre ganze anlage zahlen.


Bin zwar nicht Finch??, aber ich denke mal es wird daran liegen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht ob er jetzt ein Paar € oder gleich ein halbes Vermögen für die Kabel ausgibt


----------



## Gast12348 (16. März 2012)

Kondensator Scheise ? Du meinst Transistor, und Transistoren sind nicht scheise, vorallem nen Class A steht ner Röhre in nichts aber auch garnichts nach, auser das es weniger Verzerrungen gibt und der klang etwas sauberer ist. Röhren sind nicht das Ultimative und höchste aller gefühle. 
Das mit dem Lautsprecher Kabel nun erklär mal warum es notwendig ist so teures Kabel zu kaufen, und erklär auch bitte mal warum Transistoren und oder Kondensatoren so scheise sind. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2012)

Klar, der Strom der durch die Kabel geht hört sich natürlich anders an wenn mehr Gummi drum ist   

Kabelklang ist wohl der größte VooDoo den es gibt


----------



## sipsap (16. März 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=42&thread=92
> 
> 
> und
> ...


 
siehe 2ten link


----------



## Finch?? (16. März 2012)

xXWirEXx schrieb:


> Ne frage an Finch??
> Warum jagst du den  weichen Röhrenklang durch die Kondensatorscheisse von Denon?  Und wieso  liegen da 0,80€ /m  SpeakerLeitungen neben dem x-Fach Stromverteiler.  Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Ich hab musste wohl allein fuer die  Anschlussleitungen der Lautsprecher  so viel zahlen wie manche fuer ihre  ganze anlage zahlen.
> 
> Naja ein guter Röhrenverstärker ist mein  Traum. Allerdings musste ich mich anfang des jahren entscheiden... Neues  Auto oder Preamp .... meine Frau wollte das Auto



Ja, ich bin von meinen Röhrenverstärkern auf eine Transistor Entstufe umgestiegen. Die Röhren stehen da nur noch, bis sie einen Käufer gefunden haben. Röhrenverstärker sind technisch gesehen Müll. Ineffizient, verfälschen den Klang, haben wenig Leistung, nen Klirrfaktor jenseits von Gut und Böse etc. Dadurch kommt der "Röhrenklang" zustande. Diesen kann man mögen, oder auch nicht. Das hat nichts mit besser oder schlechter zu tun.

Die "billigen Strippen", die übrigens nur für die Subwoofer sind, da an meinen Lautsprechern 500€ Kabel hängen (die grünen), machen nichts anderes, als eben diese 500€ Kabel. Die teuren Kabel waren ein Geschenk, deswegen habe ich sie. Ansonsten lägen da ausschließlich Baumarktkabel auf dem Boden. Es gibt kein hörbaren Unterschied zwischen Baumarktkabeln für 1€/m und High-End Kabel. Leute, die das behaupten, kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.

Wer dir deine überteuerten Anschlussleitung verkauft hat, hat dich eiskalt abgezockt.


----------



## blauebanane (16. März 2012)

Themenwechsel: Wollte mir für ein Gäste-/partyzimmer eine Beschallung beschaffen, möglichst günstig. dachte erst an gebrauchtkauf für verstärker (von den üblichen marken)und LS, aber mich reizt das selberbauen. hat jemand vorschläge für einfache 2-wege regallautsprecherbausätze? Pegel, Bühne oder ähnliches anspruchsvolles ist nicht so wichtig, aber bass sollte schon ein wenig vorhanden sein . ich möchte zu beginn aber wirklich was einfaches machen und nicht mehr als 100€ für 2 bausätze ausgeben (ohne material). am liebsten ist mir noch weniger 
Raum: 15qm, Musik: alles


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Oweia, was wirdn hier propagiert?
> 
> @hulkhardy1: Ich werfe mal die Stickworte "Open baffle", "Ripol" sowie den Wert "Mms" in den Raum . Mach dich gefälligst ein bisschen Schlau über die Materie bevor du hier Sachen schreibst, die man mit ein wenig Hintergrundwissen doch recht leicht anzweifeln kann .
> Wenn du schon dabei bist: "aktive Entzerrung". Das kann sogar ganz gut funktionieren, wenn das Chassis ein paar Reserven hat .


Ich frage mal hier nach.
Was ist Mms? Google puckt dazu nur was zum Nachfolger der SMS aus-
Und Open Baffle?


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2012)

Mms= moving mass 

Open Baffle= Kein Resonanzkörper. Und oh wunder: In Form eines Ripols kommt man so nicht selten auf 16Hz f3 oder gar tiefer...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2012)

Ja aber da wird ja der Ton nicht doch eine Kalotte erzeugt oder? So wie beim Teufel System mit Satelliten die max. 0.5l haben!

ps. um die Diskussion mal hier fort zu setzen um das 5.1 Teufel System


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. März 2012)

Kaviarfresser hat die für mich entscheidenden Punkte im anderen Thread genannt. Geht es nicht oder nur schlechter bzw. schwieriger? Ich schätze da ja eher letzteres.
Mein bisheriges Wissen zum Schall basiert halt auf meinem Physikalische und Medizintechnik-Studium, also hauptsächlich Grundlagen. Üblicherweise sind Aussagen wie "das geht nicht" halt sachlich falsch. Auch meine Lautsprecher hier können Schall im Frequenzbereich unterhalb der genannten Grenze erzeugen, nur halt mit einem sehr kleinen Schalldruckpegel. Hier zu sagen, dass der die Frequenzen nicht kann, ist auch sachlich falsch, aber noch verschmerzbar. Das sehe ich beim Thema Größe der Lautsprecher schon anders. Hier scheint es mir nach bisherigen Eindrücken halt so zu sein, dass es am günstigsten vom Aufwand und den entsprechenden Kosten ist, ein Gehäuse der richtigen Größe als Resonanzkörper zu nutzen (wie gesagt, so verstehe ich es bisher). Damit wäre allerdigns nicht ausgeschlossen, dass es andere, aufwändigere und damit im Verkaufspreis teurere Lösungen gibt, die das gleiche qualitative Ergebnis erzielen. Kaviarfresser war es glaube ich, der ja mit dem Bose-Beispiel (Hass mal eben runterschlucken bitte) eben das sagen wollte.

Meine Frage bleibt daher. Kann mir wer Quellen für oder direkt die physkalischen Hintergründe nennen?


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja aber da wird ja der Ton nicht doch eine Kalotte erzeugt oder? So wie beim Teufel System mit Satelliten die max. 0.5l haben!
> 
> ps. um die Diskussion mal hier fort zu setzen um das 5.1 Teufel System


 
 Die Chassis sind optisch ähnlich denen, die auch in "normalen" Gehäusen untergebracht werden. Natürlich ist der Membrandurchmesser höher weil durch die größere Fläche weniger Hub braucht - der zählt OB . Kalotten kenne ich sinnvoll/praktikabel eingesetzt übrigens nur im Mittel- und Hochton o.O.


----------



## PingPong (18. März 2012)

hi leute,

hab ne frage. brauch ich für gute musikwiedergabe richtige stand-ls oder reichen so kleine regallautsprecher??? will mir n 7.2 sys aufbaun und frage mich ob es am besten wäre, wenn ich alle 7 ls als kompakte/regal-ls kaufe... weil es für die soundwiedergabe bei filmen ja am besten sein soll, wenn alle ls die gleiche bestückung haben..

mfg
pingpong


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2012)

Kommt auf das Modell an . Geh am besten mal ein paar der üblichen Verdächtigen probehören . Der Gedanke der maximalen Homogenität finde ich aber ausgezeichnet! Gibt nichts besseres als identische Lautsprecher an allen Positionen .


Achso: Wenn ihr mal Lachen wollt schaut in den Anhang .


----------



## PingPong (18. März 2012)

danke für die schnelle antwort 

also für den filmsound solls ja sehr gut sein wenn ich für alle positionen den gleichen ls hab.. aber ich frage mich eben ob das musikhören dann noch passt  werden wohl ls von heco, canton oder sowas eben.. also vom preis würd i bis 1,2k - 1,5k gehn denk ich. muss ich mal schaun ob mir die kleinen regal-ls reichen oder eben doch große hermüssen.


----------



## Bier (18. März 2012)

Also ich würd aber eher 5.1 nehmen. Ich mein wie viele Filme haben ne deutsche 7.1 Spur? Sehr sehr wenige. Mig deinem Budget kannst du dir schon ein richtig tolles 5.1 System aufbauen. Wenn du eine genauere Beratung suchst, würd ich ein eigenes Thema aufmachen. Ist übersichtlicher


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. März 2012)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage: 

Gibts für max. 600€ bessere (also präzisere, tiefere) Subwoofer als den Canton Sub 12?

Mein Raum ist ca. 27m² groß, auf zwei Seiten gibts ne Dachschräge. Hab schon 2x Canton GLE 490 und ich dachte, nimm gleich einen Subwoofer, der optisch dazu passt.

mfg, Heizungsrohr


----------



## Bier (18. März 2012)

Soll das ganze für Musik gedacht sein? Wenn es wirklich um Präzision geht und es nicht brachial tief sein muss wäre ein geschlossener Sub optimal. Ansonsten würd ich mich evtl auch mal bei XTZ umschauen. Die sollen ganz gut sein. Wenn du dir Selbstbau zutraust wirst du sicherlich das beste für dein geld bekommen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. März 2012)

Also der Tiefgang ist mir eigentlich schon relativ wichtig. Ich will einfach, dass bei dem, was ich höre (ob das jetzt Musik oder Filme sind) möglichst viel dargestellt wird. Ich weiß, dass der Kickbass weiter oben liegt, aber ich hab genug Musik, die sehr tief geht und da will ich nicht mehr beschränkt sein.

Selbstbau ist für mich keine Option, ist mir einfach zu aufwendig und optisch meist nicht ansprechend.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Bier (18. März 2012)

Dann guck mal nach XTZ. Die sind Bassreflex und können mit nem Gummistopfen auch verschlossen werden. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht mehr genau wo man die bekommt, aber vielleicht weiß jemand anders da ja mehr 

*Edit: *http://www.mindaudio.de/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=22
Hier gibts die


----------



## sinthor4s (18. März 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Achso: Wenn ihr mal Lachen wollt schaut in den Anhang .


 
Klasse! Das Logo sieht so aus wie die Equalizer-Stellung für dasselbe verdrehte Ergebnis


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2012)

War der Sinn des Anhangs  .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. März 2012)

Nach welchen Ohrpolstern muss ich suchen, wenn ich welche für den Superlux HD681 haben will?
Nach 4 Monaten sind die schon hart und rissig...


----------



## sipsap (20. März 2012)

Music and More Store | AKG Ohrpolster Velour | Günstig online kaufen im Music and More Store

sind halt flauschig. meine werden auch schon hart und werde die demnächst kaufen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (20. März 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Nach welchen Ohrpolstern muss ich suchen, wenn ich welche für den Superlux HD681 haben will?
> Nach 4 Monaten sind die schon hart und rissig...


 
Wurde das schon mal in einem Review oder einer Kaufübersicht erwähnt? Wäre im Voraus ja interessant zu wissen. Oder ist das eher ein Einzelfall? Zumindest bei sipsap scheint das ja ähnlich zu sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. März 2012)

Naja, ich verschleiße jedes Ohrpolster innerhalb von 6 Monaten.
Nur hier war es besonders schnell, ob es ein Einzelfall war


----------



## sipsap (20. März 2012)

rissig sind sie bei mir nicht, aber sie sind definitiv härter geworden. habe ich auch schon von anderen gehört. ist für den preis aber auch zu erwarten 
auch superlux kann die gesetze der ökonomie nicht außerkraft setzen.

btw: hat schon wer den sennheiser hd 380 gehört/aufgehabt?


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist doch egal was man sieht, wichtig ist die Angabe des verwendeten Frequenzbereiches. Die ist dem Teufelsystem sehr ähnlich. Nur ist eben auf Grund der Mempbrangröße der Mitteltöner die Wiedergabe der Mitten im Vergleich zu den Höhen und Tiefen eher dezent. Hat man jedoch Boxen mit größeren Membranflächen spricht man i. d. R. nicht mehr von Satelliten sondern von Fullrangeboxen, welche eben den kompletten Frequenzbereich abdecken.
> 
> Mhh, vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach gut/ok, wenn das Gros der Nutzer das so empfindet, bzw. für die Zwecke ausreichend??
> 
> ...


Es stimmt doch das die die Herstellerangaben nicht wirklich real sind.
Dazu hat die Größe wohl wenig Einfluss.
Ging um das Exo2 das ich mal eingebracht habe.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (21. März 2012)

Nur aus Neugier:

Ich hab bei hifi aktiv, die Seite mit den Lügen und Wahrheiten usw. Gelesen das Aktive Boxen so viel besser wären als Passive, nun meiner Frage: Sind aktive Boxen nicht auch passive nur mit interner Verstärkereinheit? Weil dann macht es ja wohl wenig unterschied ob ich einen AVR+ passive Boxen benutze oder eben aktive....
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Diavel (21. März 2012)

Ne, das hast Du grundsätzlich schon richtig verstanden. Aktiv ist aber eigentlich nur bei Studiomonitoren und bei Hifi im High End Bereich ( =deutlich >10.000€) üblich. 

Das Aktiv jetzt grundsätzlich immer besser ist halte ich für unfug, es hat theoretische Vorteile, die mögen aber auch nicht immer zutreffen.

Es gibt aber auch z.b. passive Hifiboxen bei denen man ein Aktivmodul nachrüsten kann. Ist aber ziemlich selten sowas.

Grüße


----------



## Timsu (21. März 2012)

Es geht hier nicht nur um den eingebauten Verstärker sondern dass die Frequenzweiche (oft/immer?) aktiv aufgebaut ist. So lässt sich jedes einzelne Chassis besser abstimmen und anpassen. Außerdem hat jedes Chassis einen eigenen Verstärkerkanal zur Verfügung


----------



## Kaviarfresser (21. März 2012)

Oh ok danke 
Aber die auf der Seite angepriesenen Vorteile wie extreme Lautstärken ohne Verzerrungen usw. sind durch die bessere abstimmung zu erreichen oder ist das nur ein werbegag?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. März 2012)

Das bekommste auch alles mit ner FQ hin, nur kostet die dann halt mal über 100€ 

Klar Phasenanpassung usw ist halt bei nem Aktiv System einfacher, Aber dafür ist der Verstärker aufwendiger und die meisten AktivSystem leiden eben doch drunter kein Mega guten Verstärker zu haben, das fängt schon damit an das bei nem 4 Wege System z.b 4 seperate Verstärker zum einsatz kommen müssen, aber alle von einem einzigen Netzteil gespeist werden. 

Alles hat seine vor und Nachteile. Es hat schon seine gründe warum z.b Infinity das IRS System nur Teilaktiv aufgebaut hat ( nur zur anmerkung, listenpreis damals 175000,- DM ! )


----------



## Kaviarfresser (21. März 2012)

Oh ok das sind dann auch keine Einsteiger Boxen mehr 
Teilaktiv bedeutet?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. März 2012)

Das nur ein bestimmter Teil Aktiv angesteuert wird, bei den Infinity IRS z.b nur der Bassbereich.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (21. März 2012)

Ok dann sag ich mal danke schön


----------



## Ion (21. März 2012)

Guten Abend

Meine Freundin sucht für ihren PC neue Lautsprecher. Wir sind bereits zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das es 2.0 Lautsprecher werden sollen.
Wichtig ist, das es aktive sind, wie möchten keinen zusätzlichen Verstärker kaufen müssen. Die Boxen sollen an den PC angeschlossen werden und dienen dort für Spiele und Musik.

Wir haben bereits einige Ideen aufgefasst, z. B. die Behringer MS40, derzeit stehen die Karten am besten für das Microlab Solo 7C.
Was haltet ihr von denen? Habt ihr evtl. noch Tipps für andere Lautsprecher?

Ich persönlich bin etwas überfragt muss ich zugeben .. es gibt einfach zuviele.
Ich bedanke mich schon einmal.

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## PingPong (24. März 2012)

hi,

hab vor mir n 7.2 system aufzubauen und wollte fragen auf welche höhe ich die lautsprecher im surroundbereich aufhängen soll? als front kommen wohl standlautsprecher zum einsatz und für die hinteren bereich sl, sr, sbl und sbr. mein bruder hat sich vor kurzem ne 7.2 von samsung gekauft und in deren anleitung steht drin das die sr und sl in etwa 80cm über ohrhöhe gehängt werden sollen. ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass alle ls auf ohrenhöhe angebracht werden sollten. 
danke für eure hilfe. 

mfg pingpong


----------



## manizzle (24. März 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Meine Freundin sucht für ihren PC neue Lautsprecher. Wir sind bereits zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das es 2.0 Lautsprecher werden sollen.
> Wichtig ist, das es aktive sind, wie möchten keinen zusätzlichen Verstärker kaufen müssen. Die Boxen sollen an den PC angeschlossen werden und dienen dort für Spiele und Musik.
> ...


 
budget? musikrichtung? will deine freundin musik abmischen/produzieren oder einfach nur entspannt hören?

edith: darfs gebraucht sein?


----------



## Ion (24. März 2012)

Budget ist praktisch keins vorhanden, würde jetzt sagen bis 50€ (gebrauchte wären eine gute Idee, so könnte man etwas bessere Boxen für weniger oder genauso viel Geld bekommen)
Musikrichtung gibt es keine bestimmte, die Boxen dienen in erster Linie dazu, das überhaupt Sound zu hören ist. 
Anwendungsgebiet ist ganz eifaches Office-Surfen und Musik hören, nichts professionelles.

Bitte inzwsichen auch Vorschläge für 5.1 Boxen


----------



## manizzle (24. März 2012)

50€? ok das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist: DIY. alles andere ist nicht möglich. oder Kopfhörer eben ... falls DIY für dich in frage kommt, googel mal nach den "tenöre" im hifi forum. die kosten insgesamt 20€ ca. pro box und sind immer noch besser als jeder pc brüllwürfel dieser welt.

ganz ehrlich für 50€ gibts nix.... also schon, aber nur elektro schrott halt. da sparst du dir das geld lieber und lädst deine holde zum essen ein, habt ihr mehr davon 

achja und für 5.1 gilts erst recht, da reichen keine 50€  selbst wenn du noch ne "0" dranhängst, isses noch zu wenig


----------



## Ion (24. März 2012)

Sie hat sich gerade auf Kopfhörer geeignigt. 
Alles andere ist wohl einfach zu teuer.

Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.


----------



## manizzle (24. März 2012)

gute entscheidung! als kopfhörer kann ich euch diesen empfehlen:

Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer

die haben wirklich eine klasse preis/leistungs verhältnis! bleiben noch 30€ übrigen zum essen gehen hehe


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. März 2012)

Weiss jemand, wo man Ersatzpolster für den AKG K530 bekommen kann bzw. passen da Polster anderer Kopfhörer?


----------



## PEG96 (24. März 2012)

Von AKG gibt es Standartpolster die passen sollten


----------



## Blue_Gun (25. März 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Von AKG gibt es Standartpolster die passen sollten


 
Kannst du mir mal bitte einen Link geben, weiß nicht genau was du meinst. Bei Thomann gibt es ja beispielsweise sehr viele verscheidene, nur nicht (mehr?) für den K530.

Danke


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. März 2012)

Mal ne neue Frage  Ich weiß das passt zwar nicht ganz hier her, aber wisst ihr wie viel man in etwa für eine richtige Soundanlage im Auto investieren muss? Also Laustprecher für Türen vorne + hinten, Bassmoped im Kofferraum oder so und Elektronik (Verstärker, Endstufe, Radio usw.). Hoffe mir kann das mal irgendwer ungefähr sagen 

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## Gast12348 (27. März 2012)

Wenns was gscheites sein soll, mindestens 2000-3000€ das dann quasi gehobene Einsteiger klasse. Wenn wirklich null vorhanden ist, dann rechne eher mal mit 3000 ca. Je nachdem was es eben werden soll und wie gut es werden soll.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. März 2012)

Und was wäre unterste Einsteigerklasse?  Wie z.B. bei PC-Boxen bis 100€...


----------



## Gast12348 (27. März 2012)

da kaufst dir einfach irgend nen Krempel im Media Markt zusammen, Blaupunkt, Sony Xplod, Magnat Subwoofer und so nen stuss. kommst vieleicht mit 800-900€ weg, aber naja dafür biste dann quasi in der Logitech Liga was CarHifi angeht.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. März 2012)

Oh ok  Naja ein 3/4-Jahr hab ich noch bis zum Auto wo die Anlage rein soll, da kann ich mich noch ein wenig informieren  Danke schonmal.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. März 2012)

och in nem 3/4 jahr kannst du schonmal alle Kabel verlegen, die Türen co mit Alu Butyl Dämmen und viel Geld sparen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. März 2012)

Das Auto kommt ja erst in einem 3/4 Jahr  Ich bin (noch) 16 und bekomme dann mit 17 1/2 direkt das erste Auto, wo ca. 1-1.5k für Sound eingeplant sind (ich lege leider viel Wert auf guten Sound). Deshalb wollte ich mich schon mal erkundigen


----------



## Gast12348 (27. März 2012)

dann werden dir die 1500€ aber nicht reichen wenn du so viel wert auf guten Sound legst.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. März 2012)

Hmm... Gebrauchtkauf würde auch gehen. Oder geht das wie bei 5.1-Hifi nach und nach kaufen z.B. erst Radio, Endstufe (oder was man auch immer braucht) 2 Boxen in den vorderen Türen (wird wahrscheinlich ein 2-Türer) + Sub und dann später erst noch hinten Boxen usw.?


----------



## Finch?? (27. März 2012)

1500€ reichen mit ein wenig Eigenleistung absolut aus. Zuerst würde ich mich an deiner Stelle auf ein Frontsystem beschränken. Die hinteren Lautsprecher nutzen dir nichts und sind nur unnötig teuer. Dazu noch nen Sub in den Kofferraum, der das Frontsystem untenrum unterstützt und du hast ne solide Anlage. Mit nem Tausender bist du da gut bedient, mehr muss man nicht ausgeben. Wie dfence 3000€ für ein Einsteigersystem ausgeben will ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. März 2012)

Kommt halt immer drauf an was für nen krempel du dir kaufen willst, klar im Media markt und co kommst da auch mit weniger Geld weg.

Also gehen wir mal von nem Frontsystem aus, billig und gut Audio System R130 150€, dazu nen Amp, Audio System X100.2 230€ 
Gscheite Headunit 250€ Ca. nun Woofer je nachdem was es für nen Auto ist, gehen wir mal vom Volksbandpass aus, 500€ dazu noch ne endstufe 300€ 
Sind war schon bei 1430€ dazu noch Kabel biste bei 1500€ das is aber eben Einsteiger klasse. Normal sollte man hier noch einmessen, und vorallem die karre mit Butyl verkleiden, zumindest die Türen dämmen rund um den Einbauplatz. 

Glaub mir so ne kalkulation von 3000€ hab ich mir nicht an den haaren herbei gezaubert. 

Zumal man beim Auto auch eben kein Universaltip geben kann, kommt doch stark drauf an was man für nen Auto hat, bei den einen kann man für wenig Geld schon bisl zaubern, bei den anderen muss schon viel flötengehen. und dann eben die sache mit dem Anspruch, wenns eh hohe ansprüche sein sollen, würd ich gleich bei Jehnert mal schauen nach nem fertigen Doorboard.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. März 2012)

Was machen denn die einzelnen Sachen beim Sound? Also AS R130 sind laut Google Bilder die Boxen, aber was ist das 2. Teile daneben? AS X100.2 ist ja ein Verstärker, der wohl das gleiche macht wie bei PC-Hifi, oder? Headunit ist quasi Radio und CD-Laufwerk usw.? Woofer ist ja klar aber was genau macht die Endstufe?


----------



## Finch?? (27. März 2012)

Sry, aber nen Subwoofer für 800€? Das hat doch kaum einer hier im Wohnzimmer stehen. 

Ein Selbstbau mit einem Mivoc Chassis tuts genauso, ist sicher nichts schlechtes und kostet nicht einmal die Hälfte. Man muss ja keine 300€ für eine Endstufe ausgeben.

Damit hat er schon mehr als die meisten hier sich zu Hause hinstellen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. März 2012)

Selbstbau ist kein Problem, ein guter Freund arbeitet als KFZ-Mechatroniker wo verkabelt usw. werden kann und eine kleine Werkstatt für Holzchassis bauen hat er auch.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (27. März 2012)

@PommesmannXXL

Endstufe und Verstärker sind beim Car Hifi das Gleiche, ist nur ne andere Bezeichnung.
Ohne mir google Bilder angeschaut zu haben ist das 2. Teil daneben mit an Sciherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die Frequenzweiche.
Die Vorstufe stellt die Head Unit, im Volksmund das Autoradio, dar.
Ohne Doorboard und vernünftiger Dämmung kann mans aber gleich vergessen.
Prinzipiell kann man eine brauchbare Car Hifi Anlage schon für weniger Geld zusamenstellen.
Für mich ist hier die Installation definitiv das womit alles steht und fällt.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. März 2012)

Also brauch man entweder Endstufe ODER Verstärker oder brauch der Sub eine eigene Endstufe?

Oh man, ich kann bald schon einen eigenen Thread aufmachen 

Wie meinst du das mit der Installation, muss man auf was besonderes achten oder brauch man einfach nur passendes Werkzeug?


----------



## Mr_Blonde (27. März 2012)

Ja, es ist empfehlenswert dem Sub eine eigene Endstufe zukommen zu lassen. Eine potente brückbare Vierkanalendstufe würde aber auch gehen.
Ja klar muss man da auf so einiges achten. Die Kiste halbwegs vernünftig zu dämmen dauert recht lang und kostet locker 250 - 350 EUR. Vor allem, wenn noch ein dicker Subwoofer eingbaut werden soll. Da muss dann jede Blechfläche gedämmt werden, Du musst praktisch das komplette Interieur entfernen. Sonst vibrieren nämlich die Blechflächen und das hört sich absolut grottig an.
Dann müssen die Hochtöner so positioniert werden, dass ein vernünftiges Stereodreieck entsteht. Das hört sich alles zwar nicht sonderlich spektakulär oder kompliziert an, ist aber extremst zeitintensiv.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. März 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Sry, aber nen Subwoofer für 800€? Das hat doch kaum einer hier im Wohnzimmer stehen.
> 
> Ein Selbstbau mit einem Mivoc Chassis tuts genauso, ist sicher nichts schlechtes und kostet nicht einmal die Hälfte. Man muss ja keine 300€ für eine Endstufe ausgeben.
> 
> Damit hat er schon mehr als die meisten hier sich zu Hause hinstellen.


 
Was einfach dadran liegt das HomeHifi ne komplett andere geschichte ist als CarHifi, da wo nen Mivoc daheim noch gut klingen mag, kanns sein das er im Auto richtig scheise klingt. Du must bedenken allein die Bauform vom Auto macht nen haufen aus, nehmen wir mal nen Coupe oder nen 2Türer Limo am besten noch ohne Skisack und mit ner massiven Metalwand hinter den rücksitzen, da kommste mit ner normalen kiste nicht weit, Grad hier hat der Volksbandpass nen enormen Vorteil, der kostet aber halt. Und CarHifi haben meist nen relativ schlechen Wirkungsgrad hier sollte man an ner Endstufe definitiv nicht sparen, 300€ für nen Monoblock ist sogar noch ziemlich billig. Es hat schon so seine gründe warum die AWM Chassis im CarHifi bereich garnicht so massiv eingesetzt werden. 
Um Bei CarHifi halt auf der gleichen Liga zu spielen wie bei HomeHifi geht auch viel mehr geld drauf, weil einfach viel mehr dinge bedacht werden müssen, wie z.b Dämmung, Stromversorgung, schlechte Positionierung der Lautsprecher und nen DSP zum ausgleichen und und und. 

@Pommesman ja bei der Installation muss so einiges bedacht werden, das fängt bei der Stromversorung z.b an, auf keinen fall Plus leitung mit der Cinch leitung zusammen Verlegen, positionierung der Lautsprecher / Endstufen / Subwoofer. 
Das was ich meinte von wegen jetz schon anfangen ist jenes was Mr Blonde auch schreibt, das installieren ist Zeitaufwendig. Selbst ich mach das bei nem E30 wo ich fast jede schraube auswendig kenn nicht mal eben an nem Tag, und mit CarHifi hat bei mir alles angefangen, sprich ich mach da auch schon meine 20 jahre rum in dem Sektor.


----------



## der_yappi (27. März 2012)

Sind zwei SEATs und ein EVO X.
Kannste ja mal kucken was die an Sound eingebaut haben.
-[1P] Leon- mein SpeedBlauer Leon 1P goes CarHifi - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans
-Andere Fahrzeuge- Evo X - Sound im Evo - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans
-[5P] Altea- Hifi Umbau Aktuell: erster Komponenten einzug - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans

Vor allem 1 und 2 stecken da ordentlich Zeit und Geld rein.
Mir persönlich ist zu übertrieben, aber ist Geschmackssache.
Im ersten Auto hab ich hinten nur die Lautsprecher auf der Ablage getauscht.
War auch schon ein Qualitätssprung. orig. Herstellerspeaker gegen Infinity
Beim ersten eig. Auto wars ne 4 Kanal Endstufe fürs Heck (2 Kanäle) und zwei Kanäle gebrückt für den Bass.
Die Front Speaker getauscht und direkt übers neue Radio laufen lassen.
Ist aber auch alles 9 Jahre her.
Im jetzigen Auto hab ich nichts gemacht und werd auch nichts machen


----------



## Finch?? (28. März 2012)

@dfence: Das hoert sich alles nach "das ist so, weil es so ist" an. Was macht denn ein Mivoc AW3000 in einer BR-Kiste anders als ein Volksbandpass?


----------



## Keidos (28. März 2012)

@PommesmannXXL für das Geld bekommst du schon ordentliche Komponenten besonders wenn es Gebraucht werden darf, ließ dich mal im Hifi-Forum ein. Und nicht das ganze Geld nur für die Komponenten verballern, denn der Einbau ist mindestens genauso wichtig, wenn nicht sogar wichtiger. http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?mode=category&cat=19


----------



## Gast12348 (28. März 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> @dfence: Das hoert sich alles nach "das ist so, weil es so ist" an. Was macht denn ein Mivoc AW3000 in einer BR-Kiste anders als ein Volksbandpass?


 
Naja das ist auch so weil es so ist  Was der Volksbandpass anders macht ? Nun er ist zum ersten drauf zugeschnitten durch die Ski durchreiche zu spielen, hat aber auch die möglichkeit durch verlängerungen des Ports z.b durch ne Heckablage durchzuspielen. Das mit dem Volksbandpass war jetz auch nur ein bsp da ja noch garnicht feststeht was es für nen Auto sein wird. Er ist nur ne verdammt gute alternative im CarHifi bereich.


----------



## Finch?? (28. März 2012)

Du meintest, dass ein weitaus günstigeres "home-hifi" Chassis wie z.B. ein Mivoc 12"er zu Hause zwar gut klingt, im Auto aber "richtig ******* klingt", deswegen muss man locker 800€ für einen "Car-hifi" Sub einplanen.

Auf die Frage, wieso das so ist, schreibst du, dass einfach nur das Gehäuse an den Kofferraum angepasst ist. Und deswegen klingt so ein Sub so viel besser (,obwohl man gerade beim Selbstbau das Gehäuse optimal anpassen kann) und deswegen muss man mehr als das Doppelte ausgeben?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. März 2012)

@ der_yappi

Danke für die Links 

An die anderen: Ich werde mich dann mal informieren, wie man das alles einbaut usw. Wie gesagt, eine Werkstatt ist vorhanden  Und Gehäuse bauen ist auch kein Problem. Wenn ich genaueres weiß (Auto usw.) melde ich mich nochmal hier  Und dann kann ich ja auch gucken was ich genau kaufe (gebraucht). Da müsste ja bis 1,5k was drin sein, hoffe ich. Danke an alle 

Ach ja, eine Frage noch. Ein 4-Kanal-Verstärker ist für 4 Boxen bzw. 3+Woofer, oder? Wenn ich bald noch mehr Boxen einbauen will, brauch ich dann z.B. einen 8-Kanal-Verstärker? 

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## der_yappi (28. März 2012)

4-Kanal Amp => 4 Lautsprecher oder 2 Subs (2 x 2 gebrückt) oder 2 Lautsprecher + 1 x Subs (2 Kanäle direkt an die Speaker und 2 Kanäle zu einem gebrückt für den Sub)

Es gibt ja da diverse Arten von Amps:
Monoblock -> große Leistung für nur (der name sagt es schon) einen Kanal. Zu >99& für den Subwoofer
2 Kanal -> kannste als Befeuerung für ein Frontsystem nehmen, oder wenn du die Kanäle brückst für einen Sub
4-Kanal -> siehe oben
Außerdem kannst du die Amps ja mischen (je nachdem was deine Headunit, dein Radio kann)
Eine Zweikanal fürs Frontsystem, eine 2 Kanal fürs Rearsystem (dann nicht so groß, das meiste sollte vom Frontsystem erledigt werden - wird meist nur für den sog. Rearfill genutzt) und ein Monoblock für den Bass.
Oder eine Vierkanal für die normalen Speaker und ein gebrückter 2 Kanal Amp oder ein Monoblock für den Bass

Kommt drauf an:
Was will ich machen - Wie viel geld habe ich - Wie viel Platz habe ich im Auto - packt es die Stromversorgung - etc.
Aber schließ dich am besten mit dfence kurz, den halte ich um Meilen kompetenter als mich selbst, was das Gebiet angeht


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. März 2012)

Also ich kann mir eine Endstufe erstmal sparen wenn ich nur 2 Boxen nutzen will?

Und wenn ich eine Endstufe benutze, sind dann trotzdem 2 Kanäle weg oder werden die dann wieder frei?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2012)

Habe mal ne Frage zu meinem System :
Und zwar habe ich ja nun seit kurzem den Subwoofer mb quart 310 A im Gebrauch. Diesen schließe ich ganz normal an den Pre-Out meines harman kardon hk 6500 an.
Das Besondere und evtl. etwas Hinderliche an dem Subwoofer ist, dass man den Eingangspegel einstellen kann und er keinen Ausgang besitzt

Das Problem ist nun, dass sich die Lautstärke des Subwoofers nicht mitrrgelt, wenn ich die Lautstärke am Vollverstärker verändere...

Hat da jemand 'ne Lösung ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2012)

Preouts legen. Du hast den Sub nämlich am Tape-Out angeschlossen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. März 2012)

Habe ich nicht ?!

Ich habe den Subwoofer an dem External Processor-Out anangeschlossen.

Harman kardon hk 6500 image by rolilohse on Photobucket


----------



## Gast12348 (28. März 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir eine Endstufe erstmal sparen wenn ich nur 2 Boxen nutzen will?
> 
> Und wenn ich eine Endstufe benutze, sind dann trotzdem 2 Kanäle weg oder werden die dann wieder frei?


 
Du meinst direkt ans Autoradio anklemmen die Lautsprecher ? Gehen tut das, aber klanglich ist das Teilweise doch sehr grauenhaft, meist ist es sogar so, wenn man die Original Lautsprecher nutzt und einfach nur ne Endstufe zwischen Autoradio und Lautsprecher hängt kann sich der klang schon verbessern, zumal du bei ner Endstufe eben meist auch nen Filter einstellen kannst, und somit z.b verhindern kannst das deine Frontlautsprecher nen FullRange Signal abbekommen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. März 2012)

Ne, ich meine das so: 
Wenn ich nen 4-Kanal-Verstärker benutze und keine Endstufe (Woofer), fallen ja 2 Kanäle weg für den Sub.
Benutze ich nun doch eine Endstufe, werden die 2 Kanäle dann wieder frei weil der Sub ja eine eigene Endstufe hat oder sind die trotzdem belegt?


----------



## Gast12348 (29. März 2012)

Nun also das mit dem Sub ist immer so ne sache, nicht jede 4 Kanal lässt sich einfach auf 3 Kanal brücken, ich würds so machen, ne 4 Kanal für Front und Rearfill und nen Monoblock fürn Subwoofer, natürlich du hast dann 2 Endstufen musst mehr Kabel verlegen aber es ist schon die bessere Variante, natürlich auch abhängig vom Subwoofer. Oder du machst es gleich über 3 Endstufen, eine kräftige für vorne, eine kleine fürn rearfill, und eine fürn Subwoofer, das ist aber mit extrem viel Arbeit und aufwand verbunden, und frisst natürlich auch gut platz.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht ?!



Darum sollst du dir ja auch welche legen... Schaltplan hilft...




> Ich habe den Subwoofer an dem External Processor-Out anangeschlossen.
> 
> Harman kardon hk 6500 image by rolilohse on Photobucket


 [/quote]
Kommt aufs Selbe hinaus wie der Tape-Out. Ist ungeregelt und somit alles andere als nen Preout.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. März 2012)

Habe aber extra bei Harman Kardon angerufen und mir versichern lassen, dass das Pre-Outs sind...

Du hast wahrscheinlich recht, aber dann finde ich das alles ein bisschen komisch


----------



## CrashStyle (29. März 2012)

Hey,

Mein Medusa 5.1 Headset scheint den geist auf zu geben, höre teilweis nur noch auf dem linken ohr etwas oder wen ich den Kopf nach rechts neige  Jetzt weis ich nicht was imoment auf dem Markt so gut es gibt. Habe eine Creative X-Fi Titanium Soundkarte drine, evtl. die gegen eine andere Tauschen und ein gutes Headset dazu. Was gibt es den da so?


----------



## nyso (29. März 2012)

Kannst halt versuchen das Ding zu reparieren, vermutlich nur eine der Lötstellen im Eimer. Kein Wunder bei dem Ramsch, hatte vorher auch das Medusa, und die Verarbeitung drinnen ist unter aller Kanone.


----------



## CrashStyle (29. März 2012)

Was kann man den empfehlen!?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. März 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Nun also das mit dem Sub ist immer so ne sache, nicht jede 4 Kanal lässt sich einfach auf 3 Kanal brücken, ich würds so machen, ne 4 Kanal für Front und Rearfill und nen Monoblock fürn Subwoofer, natürlich du hast dann 2 Endstufen musst mehr Kabel verlegen aber es ist schon die bessere Variante, natürlich auch abhängig vom Subwoofer. Oder du machst es gleich über 3 Endstufen, eine kräftige für vorne, eine kleine fürn rearfill, und eine fürn Subwoofer, das ist aber mit extrem viel Arbeit und aufwand verbunden, und frisst natürlich auch gut platz.


 
Also würde es so gehen wie in der Zeichnung? Oder muss die Sub-Endstufe auch an den Verstärker?

Grün: Headunit
Schwarz: 4-Kanal-Verstärker
Rot: Boxen
Gelb: Endstufe
Orange: Sub

Und wenn ich bald noch 2 mehr Boxen will, kommen die einfach mit an den Verstärker.

Wo kommt eigentlich der Strom her? Autobatterie oder was?


----------



## Gast12348 (29. März 2012)

Also nochmal vorneweg es gibt kein unterschied zwischen Endstufe und Verstärker, es is beides das gleiche, Endstufe ist nur der korrekte ausdruck da der Vorverstärker ja das Autoradio bzw die Headunit ist.

Also ob du die Endstufe vom Subwoofer an die 4 Kanal anschliesen musst / kannst ist ist fast dir überlassen. Am bequemsten isst es sich ne Headunit zu suchen die mehrere Vorverstärker Ausgänge hat und am besten mit Filtern belegbar, also HP und LP ( Highpass / Lowpass ) 
Sowas z.b ( das dient nur als bsp. und repräsentier NICHT mein Geschmack ) 
Alpine - Digital Media Receiver - iDA-X305S

Da klemmst alle beiden Endstufen an die HU ( HeadUnit ) fürs Frontsystem stellst nen Hp Filter um die 100hz und fürn Subwoofer eben auch 100. 
Das wär die elegante Lösung.

Strom kommt natürlich von der Batterie, ab einer gewissen Verstärkerleistung und wenn du oft rumstehst und Musik laufen lässt, wär es ratsam sich ne zweite Batterie reinszusetzen. 
Übrigends Endstufe fürs Frontsystem kommt zur Endstufe fürn Subwoofer gewöhnlich zusammen in den Kofferraum, also Strom von der Batterie in den Kofferaum legen auf nen Verteilerblock, von da aus dann an die beiden Endstufen, inkl. Remotekabel von der HeadUnit ohne die gehen die Endstufen nicht an. 

Also im grunde wenn alles sauber gemacht werden soll, kannst dein Auto einmal innen demontieren, bei der gelegenheit gleich Dämmen, vorallem die Türen, und überall dort wo das blech dünn ist.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. März 2012)

HP? LP? Sry dass ich oft nachfragen muss, aber ich hör das alles zum ersten Mal. 

Also man muss quasi das ganze Innenleben ausbauen? 

Hab mal ne neue Zeichung gemacht. Würde es so denn theoretisch gehen?

Grün: Headunit
Schwarz: 4-Kanal-Verstärker
Rot: Boxen
Gelb: Endstufe
Orange: Sub

An beide Endstufen kommt dann halt noch Strom vom Verteilerblock. Muss das Remotekabel an den Verteilerblock oder jeweils eins an eine Endstufe?


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2012)

Zur Nor kann man auch eine kleine 2-Kanal-Endstufe unter den Beifahrersitz montieren - nur so als Anmerkung

Und Radio (Hersteller) ist Geschmackssache.
Blaupunkt, Alpine, Sony, JVC, Clarion, Pioneer, etc
Ich würde da auf einen namhaften Markenhersteller setzen.
Und halt eines nehmen, welches deine Wünsche erfüllt: MP3, USB, CD, Pre-Outs, Bluetooth, etc pipapo

EDIT:
Zum Aufbau mal quickNdirty




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Headunit (schwarz) oben
verbunden mit 1 x Zwei- oder Vierkanal Verstärker (blau)
von diesem gehen die normalen Speaker ab (Türen und oder Heckablage) -> rot
Headunit ebenfalls verbunden über einen separaten Preout mit dem Monoblock oder gebrückten Zweikanal-Amp (grün)
Dieser bedient den Bass (lila)
Die Verbindung zwischen Headunit und Amps geht zu >99% über ein Chinch-Kabel
Die Verbindung von Amp zu den Speakern über normale zweiadrige Kabel (ähnlich Heimstereo)
Die Amps kriegen ihren Saft von der Batterie im Motorraum (nur eine Leitung von vorne nach hinten / höchstens das Auto hat die Batterie schon im Kofferraum z.B. BMW)
Stromleitung muss kurz hinter der Batterie abgesichert werden


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. März 2012)

MP3, USB und CDs sollte es unterstützen. Der Rest ist mir ziemlich egal, sollte nur gut genug klingen ^^ Wie viele Pre-Outs (da kommen die Endstufen/Verstärker dran oder?) brauche ich denn? Ist ein Pre-Out = 1 Verstärker?

Sagt doch mal was zu meiner wunderschönen Paint-Zeichnung


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2012)

1 x PreOut = wie Heimverstärker 2 x Chinch-Kabel-Anschlüsse
hat dein Radio 2 Preouts => 4 x Chinch-Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite (oder über einen ISO-Adapter / kommt auf den Radiohersteller an)
2 Gehen an den Verstärker für die Speaker
2 gehen an den Mono für den Bass


Hier sind ein paar Beispiele inkl Pics:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-165-3.html


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. März 2012)

Bei 1. Bild wurde der Verstärker für die Boxen doch gespart und direkt an die Headunit angeschlossen oder?

Ich würde Beispiel 2 vorziehen, nur mit einer Eigenen Endstufe für den Sub dass ich leicht auf 4 Boxen aufrüsten kann und die nur an den Verstärker hämmern muss.


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2012)

Stimmt.
Die haben dort nur einen Monoblock bzw, einen gerbrückten Zweikanal Amp für den Bass genommen.
Dieser muss dennoch mit der HU via Chinch und mit der Batterie verkabelt werden.
Die normalen Lautsprecher (in den Türen) gehen direkt übers Radio (HU)

Und wie du dort siehst (Bild 2) verkabeln die alle Amps direkt mit dem Radio.
Die Amps verkabelst du *nicht* untereinander (also Amp 1 an Amp 2)
Die werden separat angefahren (zumindest Chinch-Technisch)
Beim Strom hab ich da keinen Plan -> dfence fragen

Ich hatte nur ne "kleine" 4-Kanal im Auto (war damals auch nur ein Twingo)
Diese war im Kofferraum
Die Frontspeaker gingen übers Radio
Die Heckablage wurde von 2 Kanälen bedient
und der Bass wurde von 2 Kanälen gebrückt angefahren
Hieß also nur einen Amp verbauen, nur ein Stromkabel ziehen, 2 Doppel-Chinch-Leitungen nach hinten (summa summarum 4 Chinch-Anschlüsse)
Die Ablage mit je einem Kanal am Amp verbinden (je zwei Kabel + und -), den Bass mit einem Kabel (auch wieder + und -) auf den Amp auflegen)
Hat gereicht


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. März 2012)

Aber das wäre keine optimale Lösung, oder?

Also ist meine Zeichung für mich das beste, oder?  So kann ich auch auf 4 Boxen leicht aufrüsten, z.B. auf die Kofferraumablage oder in die hinteren Türen.


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2012)

Würde passen.
Aber wies genau mit dem Strom geht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich habe nur mit einer Endstufe gearbeitet und das hat MIR persönlich mehr als gereicht


----------



## Bier (29. März 2012)

Das mit der Hutablage vergisst du aber am besten ganz schnell wieder. Esseidenn du willst die Lautsprecher bei ner Vollbremsung etc. im Genick haben..


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (1. April 2012)

hm könnte es klappen nen 18" Sub als Downfire zu benutzen? Spiele grade mit dem Gedanken den in ein Sofa zu integrieren


----------



## Finch?? (1. April 2012)

Gegenfrage: Was soll daran nicht klappen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. April 2012)

Wenn jemand im Hifi-Fourm aktiv ist und die mb quart 980S kennt, kann er hier mal reingucken 

Danke !

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (1. April 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Was soll daran nicht klappen?



ob das auf Dauer vllt der Aufhängung des Chassis schadet.


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. April 2012)

Ich habe vor kurzem auf einem Dachboden ein paar Lautsprecher gefunden. Genauer gesagt die Quadral Status MX 10.
Allerdings finde ich im Internet keine wirklichen infos zu den Lautsprechern. Hat jemand schonmal was von den Lautsprechern gehört oder evt. sogar Erfahrung mit ihnen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. April 2012)

Die Lautsprecher wurden laut hifi-wiki im Jahre 1991 gebaut, dann würde ich es auch mal im Hifi-Forum versuchen


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2012)

Hab grad mal meine Superlux in Verbindung mit der Xonar DG richtig aufgedreht...   Gänsehaut....   Freu mich schon wenn ich Geld für bessere KH+SoKa bzw Boxen habe


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. April 2012)

Hey Leute, könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die Qualität des Headsets Carcharias von Razer dem entspricht, wie es im Online-Test von PCGH beschrieben wird ? Ich habe von 2 Freunden positives Feedback und die Ergebnisse des Tests entsprechen auch meinen Vorstellungen. Bestätigt ihr oder habt ihr vielleicht etwas anzumerken? 

(Razer Carcharias: Neues Spieler-Headset im Hands-On-Test)

btw: Tragekomfort würde bei mir 100% passen, der Punkt fällt also aus.  Zudem wohne ich in einer ruhigen Gegend, daher ist die schwache Abschirmung nicht so wichtig.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. April 2012)

Wie jedes 1337-Gaming-Headset: Sicher nicht schlecht, aber absolut überteuert. Ein gleich teurer Kopfhörer spielt das Headset mit Sicherheit an die Wand.


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. April 2012)

65€ finde ich eigentlich echt ok. Und laut pcgh z.B. scheint der Sound ja im Spiel bzw. in der Praxis zu teureren headsets kaum schlechter zu sein.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. April 2012)

Dann machs so: Du bestellst dir das Headset und einen Creative Aurvana Live! Kopfhörer. Und das, was dir besser gefällt behältst du. Und ich denke nicht dass es das Razer sein wird


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. April 2012)

Mag sein, dass da die Soundqualität besser ist, aber ohne Mikro nützt mir das ja alles nichts


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass da die Soundqualität besser ist, aber ohne Mikro nützt mir das ja alles nichts


 
Dafür kann man sich für wenig Geld ein Mic dazu kaufen das man einfach ansteckt


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. April 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, dass da die Soundqualität besser ist, aber ohne Mikro nützt mir das ja alles nichts



Google mal nach Zalman ZM-Mic1 oder Antlion Modmic


----------



## Darkseth (2. April 2012)

Dann bestellt man sich für 6€ ein Zalman Mic1, welches mit sicherheit mindestens genauso gut ist, wie das von dem Headset 
Meins ist z.b. ums Kopfhörerkabel gewickelt, so hab ich nicht das Problem, dass ich 2 kabel rumbaumeln hab.
Sogar wenn mein KH weggelegt ist, funktionierts klar und verständlich, und laut genug, auch wenn es dann 50cm von meinem Mund weg ist (wenn der KH aufm kopf ist, sind es 15cm entfernung zum mikro), und alles garkein problem 

Laut nem Youtube video, wos getestet wurde, klingt das 6€ Zalman Mic sogar minimal besser als das Mikro vom 100€ Logitech G35, bzw zumindest auf gleichem Niveau.


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. April 2012)

Das hört sich krass an!

Bleibt nur noch der Vorteil, dass es ein wenig besser aussieht und eben alles in einem hat und dabei nicht teurer. Ihr habts drauf, abe rich werd dann trotzdem das Carcharias nehmen. Habe auch ein Teufel C200 , weilches letztens in einem Artikelthread so krass runtergemacht wurde wie die gesamte Firma Teufel... 
Obwohl ich damit totall zufrieden bin. Naja egal, dann liegt ja mein "Hör-Niveau" wenigstens gleich niedrig...


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2012)

Probier es aus, wenns dir nicht gefällt dann kannste es ja wieder zurückgeben.  Vieleicht gleichzeitig auch ein Superlux testen?


----------



## Darkseth (2. April 2012)

Nicht teurer? Bemessen am Klang ist es Teurer ;P Gleich teure kopfhörer+mikro kombis klingen immer besser als gaming headsets ^^

Wie gesagt, bestell dir den Superlux oder Creative Aurvana + zalman mic dazu, und teste sie selbst gegeneinander.


----------



## Madz (3. April 2012)

Wenn man den Klang als Maßstab nimmt, ist es vermutlich um Faktoren teurer.


----------



## PEG96 (3. April 2012)

Hey Ihr Lieben, zu welchen Produkten hättet Ihr gerne einen Testbericht im Preisbereich bis 400/500 Euro?


----------



## Darkseth (3. April 2012)

Auf jedenfall das Exo², wenn es überall als Geheimtipp gilt.
Dazu evtl ein gleich teures Teufel/Edifier 2.1 system. Wäre interessant wie sehr Teufel da abstinkt, und wie groß der unterschied zwischen Teufel/Edifier wäre 
Dazu evtl noch ein 5.1 system, z.b. Edifier. Wenn das nicht genug ist, neben dem exo² vll noch dieses 2.1 system von Thomann, wo 2 Esi near 05 dabei sind + ein subwoofer


----------



## hydro (3. April 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ihr Lieben, zu welchen Produkten hättet Ihr gerne einen Testbericht im Preisbereich bis 400/500 Euro?



Kopfhoerer, ls, elektronik, pa, studio? Oder ist es voellig egal?!


----------



## PEG96 (3. April 2012)

Also eogentlich so ziemloch alles außer PA


----------



## Bier (3. April 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jedenfall das Exo², wenn es überall als Geheimtipp gilt.



Ja das würd mich auch mal interessieren. Wird ja immer sehr hochgelobt hier. Mal schauen ob da wirklich was dran ist


----------



## hydro (3. April 2012)

Shure srh 1840! Oder der offene tesla beyer eoll wohl bald kommen


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2012)

Wie hoch muss die Gewinsspanne von Teufel sein wenn sie mal einfach so 30% Rabatt geben können. 

Ja das Exo² würde mich auch intressieren, bisher kommt diese Aussage das es so gut ist ja nur von einer Person die mit mehr als mit einem anderen System veglichen hat.


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. April 2012)

Was empfehlt ihr denn für 180€ zum Zocken und Musik hören? 

Freund von mir würde das Concept C200 Connect für 179,99€ nehmen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. April 2012)

Leg 20€ drauf und hol das Edifier S530, das lohnt sich und ist mit Sicherheit deutlich besser als Teufel.


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ihr Lieben, zu welchen Produkten hättet Ihr gerne einen Testbericht im Preisbereich bis 400/500 Euro?


Adam A3x wäre sehr geil, ich finde die Teile persönlich für das Geld superb, für mich persönlich das beste fertige bis dorthin.
Den Shure SRH1840 bekomme ich noch durch die Hififorum-Testaktion nach Hause, ich kann dazu auch gern hier den Test veröffentlichen.


----------



## hydro (3. April 2012)

> Den Shure SRH1840 bekomme ich noch durch die Hififorum-Testaktion nach  Hause, ich kann dazu auch gern hier den Test veröffentlichen.


Brauchst du nicht, ein Link würde reichen. Die beiden veröffentlichten Tests dort klingen auf jedenfall vielversprechend und eine gute Alternative zum T1 alle mal. Bin auf den offenen Tesla gespannt, hoffentlich kein Boombeyer ala T70 :/


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. April 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Leg 20€ drauf und hol das Edifier S530, das lohnt sich und ist mit Sicherheit deutlich besser als Teufel.


 
Wirklich? So viel besser?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. April 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich? So viel besser?



Wie viel besser es ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, jedoch hat Teufel idR ein sehr schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis und Edifier ein sehr gutes. Außerdem sagen das viele User ausm Hifi-Forum und empfehlen nur Eidifier.
Edifier-Systeme leiden auch nicht ganz so extrem an der Mittelton-Armut.
Daher dürfte das Edifier schon merklich besser klingen.


----------



## hydro (3. April 2012)

> Edifier-Systeme leiden auch nicht ganz so extrem an der Mittelton-Armut.


Stört dich doch bei deinem DT990 auch nicht


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. April 2012)

Hören-Sagen ist aber nicht gerade ausreichend genug für eine prof. Hilfe.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. April 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> Hören-Sagen ist aber nicht gerade ausreichend genug für eine prof. Hilfe.



Bestell dir beide und teste es aus. Du hast ja Geld-zurück-Garantie. Das Edifier ist aber besser. Oder frag einfach direkt im Hifi-Forum, die haben mehr Ahnung. Werden dir aber das gleiche sagen.



			
				hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Stört dich doch bei deinem DT990 auch nicht



Weißt du woher? Außerdem wüsste ich nicht wo der DT-990 keine Mitteltöne hat.


----------



## iceman650 (3. April 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Hören-Sagen ist aber nicht gerade ausreichend genug für eine prof. Hilfe.


 +1 
Pommesman, genau das was du Teufel ankreidest, hat dein DT990 auch, eine wahnsinnige Badewanne 
Viel Mittelton merkst du damit auch nicht, und bitte - der DT990 ist ein Hörer, der wirklich oft vorhanden ist, also einigen bekannt sein wird 
Naja, vielleicht gefällt dir ja Teufel, mal anhören... 



@hydro: Fandest du den T70 so schlimm?
Ich hatte ihn auch durch das Hififorum bei mir hier, und ich fande den Bass sehr angenehm, kein fetter Blähbass, aber doch eben breitbändig angehoben mit gut Tiefbass 
Das einzige was mich wirklich gestört hat, war die Verfärbung im Mittelton, ansonsten wirklich sehr nice.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. April 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> +1
> Pommesman, genau das was du bei Teufel bemängelst, hat dein DT990 auch, eine wahnsinnige Badewanne
> Viel Mittelton merkst du damit auch nicht, und bitte - der DT990 ist ein Hörer, der wirklich oft vorhanden ist
> Naja, vielleicht gefällt dir ja Teufel, mal anhören...



Hab ich, gefällt mir kein Stück. 
Der DT-990 kommt übrigens auch bald wieder weg, wegen der zu starken Badewanne 

Das Edifier S730 ist deutlich besser als ein gleich teures Teufel-System (weiß nicht mehr genau welches wir da hatten). Also warum sollte es eine Preisklasse darunter ganz anders sein?


----------



## hydro (3. April 2012)

> Fandest du den T70 so schlimm?


Ich fande ihn nicht schlimm, aber bis auf den Tiefbass nicht besser als meinen DT880 und nur dafür 200€ mehr bezahlen? Ok die Bühne war ok für einen geschlossenen, denke mal das liegt am Teslasystem. Wenn geschlossen würde ich eher den Denon Ah-D5000 interessant finden, leider noch nicht gehört, aber die Frequenz sieht vielversprechend aus. 



> Weißt du woher? Außerdem wüsste ich nicht wo der DT-990 keine Mitteltöne hat.


Wenn es dich stören würde hättest du ihn vermutlich nicht. Im Bilderthread ist ein Foto von mir wo die 3 großen DTs auf meinem Tisch liegen. Habe also alle 3 schon über längeren Zeitraum hören können.

Edit: Oh zu viel Badewanne, wohl kein Probehören gewesen. HiFi hat man doch immer 20+ Jahre, so wie es hier stets propagiert wird.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. April 2012)

Es stören mich ja die zu starken Höhen und dadurch schwache Mitten. Aber dass es so ist, dass die Mitten schlecht und fast nicht da sind (wie z.B. in einem Teufel-System), das ist mMn nicht richtig.

Ich war probehören. Das Problem mit den Höhen merkt man erst nach einer Zeit.


----------



## hydro (3. April 2012)

Die Höhen lassen mit der Zeit ein wenig nach. Ist aber Beyer-typisch. Ich halte den 990 aber auch für den „schlechtesten“ der 3 DTs. Vielleicht liegts aber auch einfach an der Aufnahme, wenn die schon etwas Scharf ist kann es mit einem DT wirklich unerträglich werden. 

Naja soweit ich im Bilde bin haben die Teufels schon Mitten, nur ein „Loch“ im Grundton.


----------



## PEG96 (3. April 2012)

So ihr Lieben,
danke für die Vorschläge für einen Testbericht.
Ich werde mich mal um das Blue Sky und die Adams bemühen.
Die Frage habe ich deshalb gestellt gehabt, da ich jetzt einen eigenen HiFi-blog habe: linearsound
Es wäre super wenn ihr da abundzumal vorbeischauen würde und den ein oder anderen Kommentar hinterlasst.
Auf der Homepage werden sowohl News, bspw zum neuen T90 von Beyerdynamic. Des Weiteren werden demnächst einige technische Erklährungen kommen, vll. zum Loudnesswar o.ä.
Momentan sind dort schon einige Testberichte zu Studiohardware sowie HiFi-Produkte, wie schon gesagt, vielleicht kommen demnächst welche von den von euch gewünschten Produkten.

Hier ist der Link zum Blog: linearsound | Euer Blog für HiFi-und Studioequipment


Zum DT990, hier ist das Frequenzdiagramm: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Bin mitten im Umzug und hab leider doch viel um die Ohren (haha Wortwitz)
> Auftragregen überschwemmt mich zur Zeit.. eigentlich dacht ich, dass ich genug Zeit hab oO
> 
> Ich bin schon dabei. Gebt mir noch ne Woche


 
Immer noch nicht fertig?

Mittlerweile sind ja fast 2 Monate rum, aber ich will dich nicht hetzten.


----------



## PEG96 (4. April 2012)

Habt Ihr eigentlich schon von der Werksführung bei Sennheiser am 27.4. gehört?

Hier ist ein Link für Interessierte
Sennheiser Werksführung am 27.4 | linearsound

MfG PEG


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. April 2012)

Besitzt hier i-jemand die AUDIO von 7/87 ?


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. April 2012)

Google: Audio 7/87 Infinity RS 6000,Blaupunkt CP 2850,Proton D5 | eBay


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. April 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Besitzt hier i-jemand die AUDIO von 7/87 ?


 
Nee, ich nicht. Mit zwei Jahren hatte mir noch der Klang von Klötzchen und Lego genügt. 

Was stand denn da interessantes drin, das Dich nun reizt?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. April 2012)

@ *-MIRROR-* : Danke für den Link zu einer abgelaufenen Auktion 

@ *SchwarzerQuader* : Der Test der mb quart 980S


----------



## Sync (4. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht fertig?
> 
> Mittlerweile sind ja fast 2 Monate rum, aber ich will dich nicht hetzten.



Ach du schei*e xD hab ich voll vergessen  
War aber lange nicht mehr hier... Sonntag ist das kleine Review da! VERSPROCHEN!


----------



## hydro (4. April 2012)

Gerade am Einmessen, Finch? Wolltest du nicht die Röhrenteile los werden?


----------



## Finch?? (4. April 2012)

Ja, habe (mal wieder) ein paar Testmessungen mit meiner Anlage gemacht. Richtig messen will ich aber aktuell meine Eigenentwicklungen. 

Die Röhren wären schon längst weg, nur ist leider ein Monoblock kaputt gegangen. Deswegen bin ich, so lange er repariert wird, auf die Röhren angewiesen.


----------



## Dusk (6. April 2012)

Könnte mir jemand die Preisunterschiede für die Canton GLE 490.2 Baureihe erklären? 
Hatte eigentlich 500-600 für die Lautsprecher eingeplant da ist der Preis für einen einzelnen Lautsprecher oder täusche ich mich? 




Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. April 2012)

UVP der Canton GLE 490.2 ist 439 € pro Stück, verfügbar ist die im EU-Ausland ab ca. 349 €. Welche Unterschiede zur vorherigen GLE 490 (ab 229 € pro Stück) bestehen wird auch auf der Herstellerseite nicht so deutlich, abgesehen von der Erwähnung einer neuen Sickenform. Der Preisunterschied basiert meiner Vermutung nach auf dieser Sicke, eventuellen Änderungen in der Elektronik und dem üblichen Preisverfall der Vorgängermodelle.


----------



## Dusk (6. April 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/Canton-GLE-490...4IJE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333702751&sr=8-1

Hier bei Amazon stehen die 490.2 dann wieder für 270 pro Stück und das beim Canton Hersteller 

900 Euro wäre mir als Student nämlich etwas zu viel für Standlautsprecher ohne jegliches Extra.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2012)

Afaik ist der Unterschied vernachlässigbar. 

Ich würde die kaufen die günstiger sind. Die GLE490er sind nämlich im Preis unschlagbar  

Bin mehr als zufrieden mit meinen


----------



## Dusk (6. April 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Afaik ist der Unterschied vernachlässigbar.
> 
> Ich würde die kaufen die günstiger sind. Die GLE490er sind nämlich im Preis unschlagbar
> 
> Bin mehr als zufrieden mit meinen


 
Ich hatte ja auch schon das vergnügen mir die anzuhören. Für mich als Neuling ein Traum. Dann spar ich schon mal bisschen Geld für nen guten Sub. Dankeschön Jungs


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

@Dusk

warst du mal probehören?


----------



## HAWX (6. April 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:
			
		

> UVP der Canton GLE 490.2 ist 439 € pro Stück, verfügbar ist die im EU-Ausland ab ca. 349 €. Welche Unterschiede zur vorherigen GLE 490 (ab 229 € pro Stück) bestehen wird auch auf der Herstellerseite nicht so deutlich, abgesehen von der Erwähnung einer neuen Sickenform. Der Preisunterschied basiert meiner Vermutung nach auf dieser Sicke, eventuellen Änderungen in der Elektronik und dem üblichen Preisverfall der Vorgängermodelle.



Die .2 sind im Hochton eine Idee weicher und nicht ganz so hart. Hatte keinen Direktvergleich, aber so würde ich es aus der Erinnerung heraus beurteilen.


----------



## hydro (6. April 2012)

Aktuell sind die chrono 509 dc fuer 300 das stueck auf amazon erhaeltlich. Wuerde ich den teureren gle vorziehen


----------



## Dusk (6. April 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> @Dusk
> 
> warst du mal probehören?



an Dusk:



Dusk schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch schon das vergnügen mir die anzuhören. Für mich als Neuling ein Traum. Dann spar ich schon mal bisschen Geld für nen guten Sub. Dankeschön Jungs


----------



## Timsu (7. April 2012)

Hallo, 
habe mal aus  Spaß meine Onboardsoundkarte gemessen, und bin erstaunt, dass es 15-15k Hertz nur Abweichungen von +-3db gibt. (Der Raum macht bei mir um die 10db aus)
Bin mir jetzt nicht hundertprozentig sicher, ob ich alles richtig beim Messen gemacht habe, vielleicht könnte das jemand anders mal wiederholen. (Vielleicht auch Leute mit Soundkarte und mit Kopfhörer gleichzeitig angeschlossen)
Ich habe mit Room EQ Wizard gemesen, einfach Line In mit Line Out Verbunden. 
mfG Timsu


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. April 2012)

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass diese Art der Messung nicht wirklich interessant ist. Einen nahezu schnurgeraden Frequenzgang auszugeben sollte für die meisten Soundchips kein Problem darstellen, wieso auch? Sauberes Rauschen oder einfach eine sequenzielle Folge von verschiedenen Frequenzen sind elektrisch schnell erzeugt und ausgegeben. "Verformt" wird der Frequenzgang ja erst durch die Lautsprecher, die Raumakustik oder bewusst eingesetzte Equalizer (welch Ironie bei dem Namen). Hinzu kommt, dass der Frequenzgang, wie bei Dir direkt am Ausgang des Soundchips gemessen, keine Aussage über die "Sauberkeit" der Ausgabe enthält, also über Tiefenstaffelung, Detailauflösung, Impulsverhalten und so weiter.
Ich denke, die Messergebnisse sind somit weder Grund zur Sorge noch zur Freude.


----------



## Timsu (8. April 2012)

Mir ging es ja nicht um die Lautsprecher oder Raumakustik, sondern dass der Onboardsound garnicht so schlecht ist, wie er gemacht wird.
Impulsverhalten kann ich noch nachliefern.
Wie kann man Detailauflösung in Messwerten ablesen?


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

Es ist auch lange nicht Onboardsound=Onboardsound. Leider gibt es in den gängigen Mainboardtests quasi überhaupt keine Aussagen darüber.
Die Onboard Lösung von meinem Bad Axe fand ich damals z.B. garnicht mal schlecht(im Vergleich zu einer Audigy 2Zs), hab sie allerdings nie nach Frequenzgang vermessen.


----------



## hydro (8. April 2012)

Wie Oldstyle schon sagt, Onboard ist nicht gleich Onboard. Davon abgesehen ist die Messung relativ Aussagelos, da der Eingang mit Sicherheit alles andere als linear ist. Zumindest ausgehend davon, dass meine Essence einen linearen Ausgang hat, war der Eingang relativ abstrakt. 

Tiefenstaffelung? Also ich habe mir gestern erst zwei Aurum Titan an zwei AdvanceAcoustic-Endstufen mit sau teuren Inakustik Kabeln angehört. Da war auch nix viel tiefer als bei meinen Billigkomponenten.


Apropos: Ich muss mal eine Lanze für MediaMarkt brechen. So wie ich Gestern dort behandelt wurde, habe ich es selten so gut in einem HiFi-Laden erlebt. Eigener abschliessbarer Hörraum, Interessante Auswahl von Mid-/High-End. Selbst bei Kopfhörern durfte man alles mit eigener Musik und viel Ausdauer der Frau und Verkäufer Probe hören.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

> Apropos: Ich muss mal eine Lanze für MediaMarkt brechen. So wie ich  Gestern dort behandelt wurde, habe ich es selten so gut in einem  HiFi-Laden erlebt. Eigener abschliessbarer Hörraum, Interessante Auswahl  von Mid-/High-End. Selbst bei Kopfhörern durfte man alles mit eigener  Musik und viel Ausdauer der Frau und Verkäufer Probe hören.


WTF?! Wo hast du denn die Filiale aufgetan? :eek:


----------



## hydro (8. April 2012)

> WTF?! Wo hast du denn die Filiale aufgetan? :eek:


Nova Eventis in Leipzig. Relativ großes Shopping Center mit 220 Läden glaube, u.a. auch besagter MM. Vielleicht hatte ich auch mit der VerkäuferIN viel Glück gehabt. Vielleicht sah sie in mir auch einen potentiellen Kunden für die beiden großen Denons und den HD650. 
War sehr zufrieden, auch die Auswahl an Elektronik und Lautsprechern war besser als beim heimischen HiFi-Händler, welcher quasi nur britische HiFi hat.


----------



## Madz (8. April 2012)

Sie hat wohl  gemerkt, daß sie nicht den typischen 08/15 Dummfugbosekunden vor sich hat.


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es ist auch lange nicht Onboardsound=Onboardsound. Leider gibt es in den gängigen Mainboardtests quasi überhaupt keine Aussagen darüber.


 
*hust*


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

Wenn du das widerlegen willst dann mach das bitte sobald du wieder Luft bekommst  .


----------



## hydro (8. April 2012)

> Onboardsound=Onboardsound


Onboardsound≠Onboardsound war glaube die gewünschte Aussage.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

Da steht doch ein _*nicht*_ davor. So viel zu "aus dem Zusammenhang reißen".


Spoiler



Ich schreib ja gerne != aber wer kein Programmiere ist weiß dann nicht was gemeint ist.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Mir ging es ja nicht um die Lautsprecher oder Raumakustik, sondern dass der Onboardsound garnicht so schlecht ist, wie er gemacht wird.
> Impulsverhalten kann ich noch nachliefern.
> Wie kann man Detailauflösung in Messwerten ablesen?


 
Das war doch gerade Kern meine Aussage. Meines Erachtens kannst Du an dieser Messkurve nicht wirklich festmachen, wie gut der Onboardsound ist. Du siehst nur einen relativ geraden Frequenzverlauf. Das sagt nicht viel über die Qualität der ausgegebenen Geräusche aus. Nur, dass einzelne Frequenzen nicht unterschiedlich stark ausgegeben werden. Wie schon gesagt entstehen die stärksten Abweichungen in Frequenzverläufen ja durch den Lautsprecher und die Raumakustik, sodass Du hier nicht viel Abweichung sehen solltest. Und ob und wie Du sowas wie Detailauflösung in Messwerten ablesen kannst müsste mal jemand anders beantworten.

@ hydro: Tiefenstaffelung und so waren nur frei gewählte Begriffe, mit denen ich aussagen wollte, dass es eben Aspekte gibt, die in dieser Messkurve nicht aufgezeigt werden.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Mir ging es ja nicht um die Lautsprecher oder Raumakustik, sondern dass der Onboardsound garnicht so schlecht ist, wie er gemacht wird.
> Impulsverhalten kann ich noch nachliefern.
> Wie kann man Detailauflösung in Messwerten ablesen?



Das einzigste was diese Messung aussagt, ist das kein Sounding genutzt wurde, ist also so ziemlich irrelevant und sagt rein garnix über die Quali aus.


----------



## Sync (8. April 2012)

Erklärbär 14 - OH MEIN GOTT! (inkl. Bonus) - YouTube


----------



## Timsu (8. April 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Das einzigste was diese Messung aussagt, ist das kein Sounding genutzt wurde, ist also so ziemlich irrelevant und sagt rein garnix über die Quali aus.


 
Ok, wusste ich nicht, dachte der Frequenzverlauf wäre eigentlich das wichtigste.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. April 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Erklärbär 14 - OH MEIN GOTT! (inkl. Bonus) - YouTube


 
wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Gast12348 (8. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ok, wusste ich nicht, dachte der Frequenzverlauf wäre eigentlich das wichtigste.


 
Wichtig sind eher Dynamik, Dämpfungsfaktor, Kanaltrennung, Klirrfaktor ( THD ) und Rauschabstand ( SNR ) 
Vorallem SNR wär wichtig, was nützt dir nen Linearer Frequenzgang wenn du ein Deutliches Rauschen hörst, dann is die Quali einfach mies, oder wenn du nen hohes klirren hast, dann hast sehr unsauberer Mitten und Höhen usw. 

Nen möglichst Linearer Frequenzgang ist auch bei Lautsprechern z.b kein garant für hohe Qualität, ein Indikator vieleicht aber keine Garantie.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. April 2012)

Sync schrieb:


> Erklärbär 14 - OH MEIN GOTT! (inkl. Bonus) - YouTube


 

Haha ja auch grad gesehen, Alex ist einfach geil 


Edit:

@*Blutengel*

Wieso führst du die Kabel nicht entlang deiner Boxenständer? Dann hängen sie nicht so in der Luft?! 

Gruß


----------



## Kaviarfresser (8. April 2012)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage oder auch mehrere die ich mit Google leider nicht ausreichend beantworten konnte:

Wie funktioniert ein lautsprecher?

Das dabei eine Membran durch einen Magneten zum Schwingen gebracht wird ist mir klar, aber wie zum Teufel entstehen dadurch mehrere Töne gleichzeitig? Schwingen da einzelne teile der Membran in einer anderen Frequenz oder wie?

Und wie ist es möglich bei Instrumenten deren spezielle Klangfarbe wiederzugeben die ja durch das Lautstärkenverhältniss der Obertonreihe beeinflusst wird? Also das sich das was aus dem lautsprecher auch nach z.B Trompete oder Saxophon anhört und nicht nur nach einem Sinuston.

Die frage beschäftigt mich jetzt schon einige Zeit aber nirgendwo eine Antwort erhalten, ein Freund von der TU hat versucht mir das zu erklären aber da bin ich dann bald mal beim kontrollierten Rauschen oder so irgendwie ausgestiegen 

Gibts dafür irgendeine Erklärung für unbegabte wie mich? 

Ho


----------



## Sync (8. April 2012)

Sie geben sozuagen eine "Mischfrequenz" ab, welche aus den einzelnen Frequenzen aller Töne resultiert. Unser Ohr hat ja auch nur eine Membran die eine "Mischfrequenz" auffängt.
Kommt erst ein Stromsignal was ca 70 Hz entspricht, schwinkt sie auch so. Kommt zB noch ein Stromfluss hinzu welcher 80 Hz entspricht, wird ein "Mischstromfluss" gespeißt, der dann 70 und 80 Hz entspricht.
So habe ich es mal gehört. Unser Ohr nimmt ja auch nur "Mischtöne" auf, welches unser Hirn wieder in einzelne Töne zerlegt.

Wenns falsch ist bitte bekanntgeben bin für neues offen


----------



## Kaviarfresser (8. April 2012)

Ja aber wie kann die Mebran die beiden Frequenzen gleichzeitig erzeugen??


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

Nicht wirklich gleichzeitig aber sehr schnell hintereinander.


----------



## Robonator (8. April 2012)

Ich weiss nicht wieso aber irgendwie hab ich mich ans Dolby Headphone gewöhnt... Ich mag nicht mehr ohne


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. April 2012)

@ Sync: Das mit dem Ohr ist etwas einfach und nicht ganz richtig, aber zu anderer Uhrzeit mehr.

Tonerzeugung: Schallwellen verschiedener Quellen addieren sich einfach, ähnlich wie die meisten anderen Wellen (Stichworte Interferenz, Superpositionsprinzip). Der Schall mehrerer Quellen wie z.B. Instrumente erzeugt also in der Summe ein gemischtes Geschwabbel,wenn man so will. Der Lautsprecher erhält einfach dieses Geschwabbel und gibt es an die Luft weiter. Bedenke, unterschiedliche Instrumente, Stimmen und so gibt es nicht, selbst im Soundchip nicht (normalerweise). Eine mp3-Datei zum Beispiel enthält ja keine getrennten Informationen für jedes Instrument oder so. Die gibt es höchstens im Master, das im Studio existiert. Deswegen kannst Du z.B. auch nicht einfach mit einem Programm Stimmen oder einzelne Instrumente aus einem Lied ausblenden. Es gibt schließlich nur eine Information über die Summe von allem, was da aufgenommen und abgemischt wurde.
Für den Lautsprecher ist es im Grunde kein Unterschied, ob er einen Chor, ein Orchester oder Rauschen ausgibt. Immer handelt es sich um ein (für das menschliche Auge) wild schwankendes elektrisches Signal, das in wild schwankende Luftmoleküle umgewandelt wird. Dass das am Ende nach Wörtern, Klavier oder anderem klingt, ist eine Sache des Kopfes.

Nebenbei schwingt die Membran eines Lautsprechers tatsächlich an verschiedenen Stellen unterschiedlich, was allerdings physikalisch bedingt und in der Regel nicht erwünscht ist. Mehr dazu müsstest Du auch im Wikipedia-Artikel finden (Stichwort Partialschwingungen oder so).

Gerne mehr zu anderer Uhrzeit und bei offenen Fragen / Diskussionsbedarf.

Der schwarze Quader


----------



## Kaviarfresser (10. April 2012)

Ok danke schön 

nur noch eune frage zu headsound.de:
Sind die etwas unseriös? Ich hab denen eine email bezüglich der Brainwavz m3 geschrieben und nach 4 Tagen immer noch keine Antwort?
oder ist das immer so? beziehungsweise haben die wenig Personal die zurückschreiben?


----------



## Darkseth (10. April 2012)

Vielleicht weil sowohl Freitag als auch gestern ein Feiertag war, und nicht jeder shop Samstags mitarbeiter beschäftigt  Vll mal heute/morgen abwarten.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (10. April 2012)

Ok hab ich gar nicht bedacht, als schüler weiß ich net so viel über die arbeitszeiten  
was anderes als warten kann ich leider nicht, ausser in america gibts die nur bei headsounds O.o

Ich muss mich hier nub.bei headsound entschuldigen, eine zweite email hingeschrieben und innerhalb von 20 min eine Antwort.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. April 2012)

Hey Leute, ich schaue mich gerade nach aktiven Nahfeldmonitoren für meinen PC um.
Leider sind die Tests meistens sehr rar 
Habe eigentlich nur zwei Kriterien :

1. Digitaler Eingang
2. Guter Tiefgang, da ich meistens Musik von Kryptic Minds und Dubstep höre...

Ein Subwoofer stellt leider keine Alternative dar, da ich einfach keinen Platz habe 

Vllt. könnt ihr mir ja helfen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## PEG96 (13. April 2012)

Preis?


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2012)

Das Budget wäre gut zu wissen. Aktivmonitore mit Tiefgang und Digi-In kosten .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. April 2012)

Joa, also ich würde ja wahrscheinlich meine atuelle Anlage verkaufen, die dürfte mir so um die 250 € bringen.
Dann werde ich noch 18...mmmhh....

Sagen wir erstmal so um die 600 € das Paar !

Gruß
Johnny

P.S.: Würde auf jeden Fall auch gebraucht kaufen !


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (13. April 2012)

Schwer zu vergleichen, da noch sehr neu auf dem Markt wären die lustigen Monkey Bananas. Monkey Banana Turbo 6 black oder im kräftigen Rot  Monkey Banana Turbo 6 red
Digitaler Eingang und um die 600 € pro Paar wären damit gegeben. Die Klangqualität kann ich halt nicht beurteilen, allerdings wirst Du (neu gekauft) in dem Preisbereich sonst nicht viel Auswahl finden und besonders kaum welche mit (auf dem Papier) tieferer unterer Grenzfrequenz / mehr Membranfläche. Ok, Teufel vielleicht. 

Oder mehr als ein paar Minuten suchen (sowie ich geradde ^^).


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. April 2012)

Irgendwie stürzt mir Media Monkey manchmal ab, dabei find eich, ist da sein echt guter Player, könntet ihr mir einen alternativen nennen, der gut ist? Ansonsten wechsel ich einfach wieder zu WinAMP.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2012)

Foobar.

Blöderweise ist Windoof zu blöd zu kapieren das Foobar auf eine anderen Partition liegt als C und öffnet immer den Media-Player.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. April 2012)

Kann man das nicht einfach als Standard-Programm auswählen? Dürfte doch einfach sein. ^^

Ich schau mir mal Foobar an.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2012)

Ja, darauf bin ich gerade nicht gekommen, aber über öffnen mit will er st nicht tun.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. April 2012)

Mal so rein aus Interesse... Was für Audiointerfaces gibt es so für den PC, wo ich meinen Kopfhörer (DT-990) und halt ein gutes Mikro und dann evtl. bald noch eine Gitarre (dafür brauch ich ja einen kleinen Vorverstärker, oder?) anschließen kann? So bis 100€... Und wie ist die Soundqualität dann noch im Vergleich zu gleichteuren Soundkarte bzw. KHV/DAC-Lösungen?

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. April 2012)

JetAudio 
Dem Programm kann sogar füe jeden Dateityp einzeln sagen inwiefern es verlinkt werden soll (direkt, per Reiter über Rechtsklick, beides, oder garnicht)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. April 2012)

Hab mal etwas selbst geforscht:

M-Audio Fast Track USB Audio Interface

Was sagt ihr dazu? Könnte ich da meine E-Gitarre direkt anschließen? Ohne Verstärker davor oder sowas? Das wäre richtig gut  Und wie siehts mit der D/A-Wandlung aus? Wie ist die Klangqualität im Gegensatz zur Xonar DX z.B.? Kopfhörer ist halt der DT-990 Pro 250 Ohm.

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ja, darauf bin ich gerade nicht gekommen, aber über öffnen mit will er st nicht tun.


 
Und auch schon gekommen die *.exe einfach manuell im Öffnen mit-Dialog auszuwählen???


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. April 2012)

Ok, ich brauche jetzt noch mal Hilfe  Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombi?

M-Audio Fast Track USB Audio Interface

the t.bone SC-300 Studio Kondensator-Mikrofon

MS-11 Mikrofon-Tischstativ Klappfüße, Gewinde 16mm 5/8" on eBay!

Sirus Marken XLR 3 Kabel 1 Meter Mikrofonabel, Lichttechnikkabel, PA-Kabel | eBay

Passt das alles zusammen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. April 2012)

Wie weit würdet ihr einen aktiven geschlossenen Subwoofer von der Wand entfernt hinstellen ?

Im Moment sind es bei mir so ca. 15 cm...


----------



## Timsu (15. April 2012)

Empfohlen wird meistens bei etwa 1/3 oder 1/4 Raumlänge, da dort die Anregung der Raummoden am geringsten ist.
Kannst ja mal testen, wo es am besten klingt.


----------



## Pravasi (15. April 2012)

Aber wer stellt so ein Ding denn wirklich fast mitten in den Raum?


----------



## Timsu (15. April 2012)

Naja, ist aber klangtechnisch das beste.
Außer man nutzt ein Doublebassarray, dort braucht man 4, besser 8 Subwoofer, die Hälfte vorne, die andere Hinten.
Dort *muss* man den Subwoofer direkt an die Wand stellen, die hinteren werden mit gedrehter Phase und Delay angesteuert.
Dies ist die beste Lösung für den Bass, da es so fast keine negativen Auswirkungen der Raummoden gibt und der Bass dröhnfrei und trocken kommt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. April 2012)

Und jetzt bitte noch realistische Lösungen


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2012)

Das ist doch realistisch .


Im Grunde beugt ein CB-Sub den Schall genauso kugelförmig wie ein BR-Woofer, da braucht man halt Wandabstand.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (15. April 2012)

hm naja, also meiner steht ganze 5 cm von der wand entfernt und ragt damit zu nem 1/3 in den raum  sollang das chassis nich unbedingt in richtung wand spielt dröhnt da nix. Allerdings hab ich mit nem 70cm tiefen Sub nich unbedingt die freie wahl was den Abstand zur Wand anbelangt in nem 15 qm² großem raum   Alsdo ich würde sagen das 20cm okay sind wenn das ding an nur einer Wand und nicht in der Ecke steht


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. April 2012)

Ok, danke Leute !

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen, ob sich der Aufpreis zwischen Essence STX und Essence One lohnt ?


----------



## MetallSimon (15. April 2012)

Ich hab noch 2xRFT L2432 da(solche hier). Wollt mal fragen, ob man daraus was schönes basteln kann?! Hab auchnoch jede Menge OSB da.


----------



## Diavel (15. April 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ok, danke Leute !
> 
> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen, ob sich der Aufpreis zwischen Essence STX und Essence One lohnt ?


 
Für was?

Klanglich halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich. Die Vorteile sind eher haptischer Natur und der Anschlüsse wegen.

Grüße


----------



## Timsu (15. April 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 2xRFT L2432 da(solche hier). Wollt mal fragen, ob man daraus was schönes basteln kann?! Hab auchnoch jede Menge OSB da.


 
Hast du Equipment für Lautsprechermessung oder Impendanzmessung?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. April 2012)

@ Diavel : Ja, ich meine klanglich


----------



## iceman650 (15. April 2012)

@Blackrain


nfsgame schrieb:


> Im Grunde beugt ein CB-Sub den Schall genauso kugelförmig wie ein BR-Woofer, da braucht man halt Wandabstand.




Ich denke wir alle kennen deinen Raum nicht, Johnny (abgesehen von deinen Bildern hier ), stell das Teil doch einfach etwas weg von der Wand/einer Ecke und schau dann wie es klingt


----------



## MetallSimon (15. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Hast du Equipment für Lautsprechermessung oder Impendanzmessung?


 Nö. 4OHM steht drauf und 20VA. Wollt halt nur fragen ob ich da noch Hochtöner oder so brauch.


----------



## Finch?? (15. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Naja, ist aber klangtechnisch das beste.
> Außer man nutzt ein Doublebassarray, dort braucht man 4, besser 8 Subwoofer, die Hälfte vorne, die andere Hinten.
> Dort *muss* man den Subwoofer direkt an die Wand stellen, die hinteren werden mit gedrehter Phase und Delay angesteuert.
> Dies  ist die beste Lösung für den Bass, da es so fast keine negativen  Auswirkungen der Raummoden gibt und der Bass dröhnfrei und trocken  kommt.



Wenn schon so einen Aufwand, dann bitte auch die Subs IN die Wand bauen, sodass Chassis bündig mit der Wand abschließen.



Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> dröhnt da nix



Der Glaube versetzt manchmal Berge


----------



## Timsu (15. April 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Nö. 4OHM steht drauf und 20VA. Wollt halt nur fragen ob ich da noch Hochtöner oder so brauch.


 Das ist ja ein Tieftöner. Das heißt du bräuchtest schon ein Hochtöner. Du könntest natürlich irgendeine Holzkiste bauen und da irgendwas mit irgendeiner Fertigfrequenzweiche bauen. Gut klingen wird das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Diavel (15. April 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Diavel : Ja, ich meine klanglich


 
Wie gesagt: Ich glaubs eher nicht.

Hab die One noch nie gehört, aber nach meinem letztem Test mit nem Beyer A1, nem Lehman Black Cube Linear und nem EternalArts OTL-Kopfhörerverstärker bin ich echt der Meinung das soetwas überflüssig ist. Wirklich anders Klang nur der OTL. Das aber auch ne Röhre.

Der Black Cube und der Beyer spielen einfach nur völlig Linear. Das kann mein Yulong U100 aber auch. Auch ne Essence kann das, obwohl die sich im Hochton ein wenig zurück hält im Vergleich zu A1, Black Cube und Yulong. 

Ich würde definitiv sagen: Braucht man das? Nö. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach nur zu Taub um die Unterschiede zu hören die 800€ Preisdifferenz ausmachen
Außer man braucht die vielen Ein- und Ausgänge und will den D/A Wandler auch für andere Geräte nutzen.

Grüße


----------



## MetallSimon (15. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Tieftöner. Das heißt du bräuchtest schon ein Hochtöner. Du könntest natürlich irgendeine Holzkiste bauen und da irgendwas mit irgendeiner Fertigfrequenzweiche bauen. Gut klingen wird das natürlich nicht.


 Also ein Hochtöner brauch ich da auf jeden Fall? Würde es denn ein billiger wie der oder der tun? Hab leider überhaupt keine Ahnung davon.
Im Momment hab ich hier 2 AIWA SX-81 an meinem PC, aber die sind für das Zimmer(12m² oder so) ziemlich überdimensioniert.


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ok, danke Leute !
> 
> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen, ob sich der Aufpreis zwischen Essence STX und Essence One lohnt ?


Hilbert hat immer viel Interessantes zu sagen:
ASUS Essence One review


----------



## iceman650 (15. April 2012)

@Diavel: Meintest du nicht zuletzt zu mir, dass Ausgangsimpedanzen auch bei "normalen" Hörern zu großen Unterschieden führen?^^
5 Ohm Black Cube Linear zu 100Ohm Beyer A1. There you go 
(rechnerisch und messtechnisch auf jeden Fall - praktisch... nääää. )


----------



## Timsu (15. April 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Also ein Hochtöner brauch ich da auf jeden Fall? Würde es denn ein billiger wie der oder der tun? Hab leider überhaupt keine Ahnung davon.
> Im Momment hab ich hier 2 AIWA SX-81 an meinem PC, aber die sind für das Zimmer(12m² oder so) ziemlich überdimensioniert.


 
Wenn man Lautsprecher entwickeln will, die nicht komplett schlecht klingen sollen, braucht man entweder TSP und simuliert. (Was ohne genaues messen aber auch nicht so gut klingt, da man Frequenzweichen nie wirklich gut simulieren kann) Oder man misst TSP und Impendanzverläufe selber.
Beides hast du nicht. 
Bau dir lieber für 30€ eine Needle. Das was du vorhast wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (15. April 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Der Glaube versetzt manchmal Berge



gegen die raummoden hab ich nich umsonst nen EQ   anders wird man die Raummoden sowieso nicht los


----------



## Timsu (15. April 2012)

Die Raummoden ändern ja nicht nur den Frequenzverlauf, sie erhöhen auch die Nachhallzeit, dies lässt sich mit keinem Equalizer ausgleichen. Da helfen nur mehrere Subwoofer oder Bassfallen( Superchunks oder Helmholtzresonatoren)


----------



## Diavel (15. April 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> @Diavel: Meintest du nicht zuletzt zu mir, dass Ausgangsimpedanzen auch bei "normalen" Hörern zu großen Unterschieden führen?^^
> 5 Ohm Black Cube Linear zu 100Ohm Beyer A1. There you go
> (rechnerisch und messtechnisch auf jeden Fall - praktisch... nääää. )


 
Da bleib ich auch bei. Es ist halt immer abhängig von den Hörern. Bei allen Beyern mit denen ich das getestet hab tat sich da garnichts (DT880, 990 Pro, T70, T1). Einem Denon AH D2000 merkt mans aber an. Der hatte am A1 gezähmte Höhen und vielleicht nochmal nen tucken mehr Bass als an meinem Yulong. Richtig übel wirds mit dem aber erst an meinem Vollverstärker (ich glaube 390Ohm). Da ist der quasi unbrauchbar dran. Hörer mit 16 Ohm oder so kannste dann auch vergessen, ebenso natürlich BA In Ears.

Der Ultrasone Pro900 lies sich übrigens auch nicht viel anmerken. Wenn überhaupt minimal, aber das kann auch einbildung sein.

Grüße


----------



## Finch?? (15. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Die Raummoden ändern ja nicht nur den Frequenzverlauf, sie erhöhen auch die Nachhallzeit, dies lässt sich mit keinem Equalizer ausgleichen. Da helfen nur mehrere Subwoofer oder Bassfallen( Superchunks oder Helmholtzresonatoren)


 
Zum einen das, zum anderen gibts ja nicht nur Maxima, sondern auch Minima. Und die bekommt man auch nicht mit noch so viel Verstärkerleistung auf normalen Pegel.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (15. April 2012)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Zum einen das, zum anderen gibts ja nicht nur Maxima, sondern auch Minima. Und die bekommt man auch nicht mit noch so viel Verstärkerleistung auf normalen Pegel.


 
allerdings kann man gut mit mehreren Subs und einem EQ einen guten frequenzverlauf hinbekommen, allerdings kommt man da ums messen nicht herum


----------



## Finch?? (15. April 2012)

Natürlich kann man das.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (15. April 2012)

Leute nur so aus Neugier: WIe sind denn die Canton le 109? die sollen ja neu zur Markteinführung um die 900€ pro Paar gekostet haben, jetzt sind 2 stück für 200 zu haben. Sind die denn gut, bzw. was haben die für Fehler?


----------



## Spiff (15. April 2012)

Ist dieser Receiver Onkyo TX-SR674E heute noch zu empfehlen? Könnte Ihn relative günstig ca 80€ erwerben. Werden 2 Canton Karat angeschlossen Raum ist ca 3x7m gross. Distanz zu den Boxen ist ca 2.5m.


----------



## Bier (15. April 2012)

Spiff schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dieser Receiver Onkyo TX-SR674E heute noch zu empfehlen? Könnte Ihn relative günstig ca 80€ erwerben. Werden 2 Canton Karat angeschlossen Raum ist ca 3x7m gross. Distanz zu den Boxen ist ca 2.5m.



Das Ding hat 2006 knapp 700€ gekostet und in diversen Tests wohl ganz gut abgeschnitten. Bei 80€ kann man da glaub ich ohne Bedenken zuschlagen. Was hast du den momentan für einen Verstärker?


----------



## Darkseth (15. April 2012)

Und der ist sogar 7.1 fähig. Für 80€ würde ich, sofern er technisch in ordnung ist, sofort zuschlagen ^^


----------



## Spiff (15. April 2012)

Ist für ein Kollege weis nicht genau was er jetzt hat aber sieht schon etwas älter aus noch mit Drehköpfen und so  Danke für die schnellen Antworten! Dann werd ich da mal mit bieten und hoffen das er nicht zuweit rauf geht. Evtl noch eine Preisempfehlung wie hoch ich mit soll?


----------



## Bier (15. April 2012)

Naja alt ist nicht gleich schlecht. Ich hab hier n Verstärker und Lautsprecher die sind 25 Jahre alt und spielen sämtliche PC Systeme in Grund und Boden      Ne Preisempfehlung kann ich jetzt glaub ich nicht geben. Vllt hat da ja noch jemand mehr Ahnung.


----------



## Spiff (16. April 2012)

So ich konnte heute noch abklären was er zur Zeit für ein Verstärker verwendet. Das ist ein Onkyo Integra A-8270. Ist der qualitativ besser? Ist mir schon klar das der Receiver noch etwas mehr Zusatzfunktionen hat. Was meint Ihr wechseln zum Onkyo TX-SR674E oder beim alten bleiben?

MfG Spiff


----------



## Bier (16. April 2012)

Ja der Verstärker von dem ich oben geretet hab ist ein Onkyo Integra A-8250.
Also ist der von deinem Kollegen etwa genauso alt und aus der gleichen Serien, nur halt eine Nummer größer.
Also wenn das Teil noch funktioniert, ist er auf jeden fall noch zu gebrauchen, aber für 80€ wuerd ich glaub ich trotzdem denü neuen nehmen 
Zumal du den digital anschließen kannst. Hat er den Onkyo jetzt am Onboardsound? Oder ist er gar nicht am PC angeschlossen.


----------



## Spiff (16. April 2012)

Ist an einem Fernseher. Die haben jetzt von Röhren auf Led gewechselt und ja das Bild ist mit den alten Geräten nicht mehr so berauschend . Immer noch VHS/DVD mit Scart. Irgendwie 20 Kabel zum Fernseher und zurück. Und jetzt bin ich halt mal  nach einer möglichst preiswerten Lösung am suchen für Receiver und Blurayplayer. Damit man mal etwas Ordnung bekommt.


----------



## Bier (16. April 2012)

Mit dem AVR kann man dann auch den Sound digital verbinden. Der sollte ganz gute D/A Wandler haben


----------



## Bier (17. April 2012)

Mal ne Frage:
Ist es schädlich für Lautsprecher wenn ich n Handy via Klinke --> Cinch an meinen AVR anschließe? (Clipping oder so?)
Weil der Ausgang ist ja eigentlich für nen Kopfhörer gemacht.


----------



## Namaker (17. April 2012)

Warum sollte es Probleme geben? Du kannst doch genauso deinen PC per Klinke --> Cinch an den AVR anschließen. Clipping sollte es nicht geben, da der Ausgang des Handys leistungsmäßig nur schwach belastet wird.


----------



## evosociety (17. April 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Ist es schädlich für Lautsprecher wenn ich n Handy via Klinke --> Cinch an meinen AVR anschließe? (Clipping oder so?)
> Weil der Ausgang ist ja eigentlich für nen Kopfhörer gemacht.


 
Handy auf verzerrungs arme Lautstärke stellen und es sollte funktionieren. Beim S2 verzerrt der Ton unglaublich bei allem über 10. 
Ansonsten nicht im laufenden Betrieb den klinken Stecker ins Handy. Weil Masse nicht direkt gegeben ist. Davon entsteht das allgemein bekannte "knacken" in den Lautsprechern und das ist nicht so gesund. Edit: Das gilt natürlich eigentlich für alle Audiogeräte, aber bei Cinch -> Klinken Zeugs für mobile Wiedergabegeräte wird natürlich relativ oft umgesteckt.


----------



## Bier (17. April 2012)

Okay danke für die Antwort.
Hab das S2 und alles unter 10 ist beim AVR im Vergleich zum PC/DVD-Player sehr leise und man muss viel zu weit aufdrehen.
Ne dann lass ich das lieber


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. April 2012)

Irgendwie bekomm ich den Sound meines neuen zukünftigen Plattenspielers nicht aus dem Kopf.
Hab mir gestern nen ProJect Xpression III mit 2M Red bestellt 
Mai ich komme! Das HiFi-Paradies wird wieder eröffnet. Endlich nen Marantz PM7004 und NuBox 681


----------



## Timsu (17. April 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Okay danke für die Antwort.
> Hab das S2 und alles unter 10 ist beim AVR im Vergleich zum PC/DVD-Player sehr leise und man muss viel zu weit aufdrehen.
> Ne dann lass ich das lieber


 
Glaub mir, da passiert nichts.


----------



## Bier (17. April 2012)

Ja, aber wenns sich wegen Verzerrung Schei**e anhört hab ich auch nichts davon 
Ging mir halt darum, wenn ich mal Musik im Garten brauch wegen ner Party oder so nicht immer gleich den ganzen PC mit runter zuschleppen. LS + AVR sind schon schwer genug 
Nur ist das mit dem Handy schon bei voller Lautstärke recht leise.


----------



## Timsu (17. April 2012)

Dann dreh doch den AVR weiter auf?


----------



## Bier (17. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Dann dreh doch den AVR weiter auf?


 Die Skala geht von -80 bis +16,5 und wenn ich die LS draußen stehn hab dreh ich schon auf +/-0 bis +5 um Partypegel zu erreichen (also mit dem PC dran). Ich glaub mehr wär echt nicht gut


----------



## Timsu (17. April 2012)

Naja mit dem Handy ist es dann doch aber nicht so laut?
Nur weil du den Reglet höher drehen musst, muss der Amp. ja nicht gleich mehr leisten.


----------



## Bier (17. April 2012)

Also um die gleiche Lautstärke mit dem Handy zu erreichen müsste ich mit sicherheit über +10 gehen und dann hab ich unter Garantie Clipping, da die Endstufe da absolut am Limit läuft.


----------



## Timsu (17. April 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, aber ich denke solange die Endstufe keinen höheren Pegel als mit einer anderen Quelle ausgeben muss fängt sie auch nicht an zu clippen. (Wenn kein Signal anliegt, kann man ja auch voll aufdrehen, ohne dass was passiert)


----------



## Bier (17. April 2012)

Bin ich mir jetzt auch nicht sicher.
Ich warte einfach mal auf jemanden der da vllt noch Ahnung von hat


----------



## sipsap (18. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, aber ich denke solange die Endstufe keinen höheren Pegel als mit einer anderen Quelle ausgeben muss fängt sie auch nicht an zu clippen. (Wenn kein Signal anliegt, kann man ja auch voll aufdrehen, ohne dass was passiert)



Ähm doch


----------



## Domowoi (18. April 2012)

Der Klinkenausgang eines Handys ist immer relativ schwach. Das dieses Signal verstärkt werden muss ist normal. Natürlich musst du um auf den selben Pegel zu kommen weiter aufdrehen als bei einer Quelle die von vorneherien mehr Leistung besitzt.


----------



## Timsu (18. April 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> Ähm doch


 Weißt du, woran das liegt?
Ich habe es persönlich noch nicht feststellen können, aber wie gesagt gerade bei Verstärkertechnik gibt es sicher einige im Forum, die sich besser auskennen als ich


----------



## Spiff (22. April 2012)

Hi. Hab wieder mal ne frage zu einem Receiver der letzt wurde zu teuer hab jetzt wieder einen ins Auge gefasst.  Onkyo TX-SR705 was haltet ihr von dem? Ersetzt werden soll damit ein Onkyo Integra A-8270.

Laut Test's soll der sehr gut sein und hat mal etwa 900€ gekostet.


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2012)

Die x05 und x06 kann man nehmen. Besser als die, die danach kamen - die sind künstlich beschnitten in der Leistung um sparen zu können. Siehe beim tx-nr3007: In einem 7.x-Setup bringt der nur noch (von einer "Fachzeitschrift") gemessene 18-26W. Grafik/Quelle müsste ich suchen. Gibts aber auch im Hifi-Forum einen recht ausführlichen Thread zu.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. April 2012)

Ich brauche mal ganz dringend jemanden, der sich auskennt.

Ich muss den Ton eines Videos (via Firefox) aufnehmen, die Frage ist, ob 

1.) es möglich ist, einem Aufnahmeprogramm zu sagen, es soll ausschließlich den Ton von Firefox aufnehmen, kein auch laufendes Spiel z.B.

2.) den Sound dieses Videos aufzunehmen/mitzuschneiden, und die Lautsprecher dabei auszuschalten.

Im Moment probiere ich es nämlich gerade mit *Audacity*, kriege es aber nur so hin, dass die Lautsprecher mitlaufen müssen, damit der Ton aufgenommen wird..


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. April 2012)

Ich habe mal bei den Amazon Warehousedeals durchgeguckt und bin auf das Logitech G930 gestoßen. Da ich schon immer ein kabelloses Headset haben wollen würde, das nicht nur mit ausreichender Soundqualität, einem vernünftigen Preis, sondern auch sehr guten Tragekomfort aufwartet. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Timsu (28. April 2012)

@Whoosaa Warum stellst du den Lautstärkereglern an den Lautsprechern nicht einfach aus?
@Mirror Wenn dir Kabellos sehr wichtig ist, nimm es. Wenn es nicht so wichtig es, kannst du für wesentlich weniger Geld die gleiche Klangqualität, oder für genausoviel Geld bessere Klangqualität bekommen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. April 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei den Amazon Warehousedeals durchgeguckt und bin auf das Logitech G930 gestoßen. Da ich schon immer ein kabelloses Headset haben wollen würde, das nicht nur mit ausreichender Soundqualität, einem vernünftigen Preis, sondern auch sehr guten Tragekomfort aufwartet. Was sagt ihr dazu?


 
Da es klanglich schlechter ist als ein Kopfhörer für 20€ ist kann ich es nicht empfehlen. Nur wenn es wirklich kabellos sein *MUSS*.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> @Whoosaa Warum stellst du den Lautstärkereglern an den Lautsprechern nicht einfach aus?



Laptop = nur softwareseitig möglich. Aber egal, habe es mittlerweile 2 1/2 Stunden trötend laufen lassen..


----------



## nfsgame (28. April 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Da es klanglich schlechter ist als ein Kopfhörer für 20€ ist kann ich es nicht empfehlen. Nur wenn es wirklich kabellos sein *MUSS*.


 
Gegen welchen KH hast du es gegengehört (oder laberst du nur nach?)? Ich hatte es hier und muss sagen, dass es zum zocken sogar in Ordnung war. Wenn es nicht darum geht Details zu sezieren und wenn man es ein wenig bassiger mag, dann geht sogar ein bisschen Musik nebenher.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. April 2012)

Gegen den Superlux HD681. Hatte das G35, G930 und Logitech F540 hier bzw. bei nem Freund auf einer Lan gehört (F540) und verglichen und der Superlux spielt besser als alle 3 (sind ja eh die gleichen, oder irre ich mich da? Für mich klangen die ziemlich gleich ^^).

Klar, zum zocken geht das natürlich und wenn man bereit ist über 110€ dafür zu zahlen, dass ein schlechtes Mikro (max. Zalman ZM-Mic1-Niveau) verbaut ist und es kabellos ist, kann man es nehmen.

Ich finde es aber nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. April 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gegen welchen KH hast du es gegengehört (oder laberst du nur nach?)? Ich hatte es hier und muss sagen, dass es zum zocken sogar in Ordnung war. Wenn es nicht darum geht Details zu sezieren und wenn man es ein wenig bassiger mag, dann geht sogar ein bisschen Musik nebenher.



Irgendwie kommt mir das eben so vor, semi-professionell und schmeißt mit Empfehlungen um sich, ich ärgere mich, dass ich mich im Bereich Sound noch nicht so super auskenne und Erfahrungen gesammelt habe... 

Ich habe ja "nur" ein C200 hier von Teufel, das für euch alle ja auch soo schlecht ist, wenn da sG930 als Headset ungefähr gleich schlecht ist, wäre das ja gut. 

Kabellose Kopfhörer sind auch so teuer?


----------



## Vasili8181 (29. April 2012)

Guten morgen zusammen.
Ich habe eine Frage.
Ich kann an der Rückseite der Soundanlage (Jamo SW410E)Lautstärke, Frequenz und Phase einstellen.

Es geht mir hier um die Phase. Ich kann sie von 0° bis -180° einstellen. Habe Sie jetzt in der Mitte weil ich kein Plan habe.

Wo ist der Standardwert ?
und wie ist es bei euch ?


----------



## Diavel (29. April 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Kabellose Kopfhörer sind auch so teuer?


 
Gibt natürlich auch welche für 30€.

Bei nem kabellosem Kopfhörer braucht es halt ne Sendestation mit evtl. ADC, nen Empfänger mit evtl. DAC, nen Verstärker und das ganz muss dann im Kopfhörer auch noch Batterien laufen. Jetzt ist aber noch kein € für den Kopfhörer selber ausgegeben worden. Wenn man nen rauschfreien Kopfhörer mit Sound auf Niveau von nem 50€ Kabelkopfhörer haben will muss schon so 200€ latzen. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung mit der Sennheiser RS Reihe.

Grüße


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. April 2012)

Kann es denn so schwer sein? Ein qualitativ gutes Headset kabellos für unter 100€ anzubieten ?!


----------



## Diavel (29. April 2012)

Ja, ist es leider wirklich.

Ich wär schon glücklich wenn es nur nen vernünftigen Sender für unter 100€ gäbe.

Hab mich da mal im Musicstore durchgetestet. Die Sender die in etwa auf Kabelniveau sind lagen alle erst im 4 stelligen Bereich. Dann doch echt lieber Kabel.

Allein die Batterie/Akku abhängigkeit nervt mich schon mehr als es ein Kabel je könnte.

Grüße


----------



## iceman650 (29. April 2012)

Ist leider wirklich so, das analoge Signal muss digital gewandelt werden, gesendet, empfangen, analog gewandelt werden, verstärkt werden und dann in die chassis.
Das ist alles Material was bezahlt werden muss und auch der Entwicklungsaufwand ist höher. Beim Mikro ja das selbe Spielchen.


----------



## sipsap (29. April 2012)

Vasili8181 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten morgen zusammen.
> Ich habe eine Frage.
> Ich kann an der Rückseite der Soundanlage (Jamo SW410E)Lautstärke, Frequenz und Phase einstellen.
> 
> ...



Da gibt es keinen Standardwert. Mit der Phase kannst du das Signal individuell auf den Raum abstimmen. Stichwort Auslöschung, Maxima und Minima .


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (29. April 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Kann es denn so schwer sein? Ein qualitativ gutes Headset kabellos für unter 100€ anzubieten ?!


 
Hier wird erneut der gleiche Denkfehler gemacht wie er regelmäßig hier auftaucht. Klang ist nicht die einzige Eigenschaft bei einem Kopfhörer (oder generell Lautsprecher). iceman650 spricht es ja schon an, was noch zusätzlich alles an Technik notwendig ist, um die kabellose Übertragung zu ermöglichen. Dies alles zu verbauen (und natürlich vorher zu entwickeln) kostet nun mal Geld. Es wäre nur naiv zu erwarten, für einen ähnlichen Preis einen kabellosen Kopfhörer auf dem klanglichen Niveau eines kabelgebundenen Kopfhörers zu erhalten.


----------



## Vasili8181 (29. April 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> Da gibt es keinen Standardwert. Mit der Phase kannst du das Signal individuell auf den Raum abstimmen. Stichwort Auslöschung, Maxima und Minima .


 
danke aber was ist maxima Auslöschung, ist das 0° oder 180° ?

Was ist Auslöschung ?


----------



## iceman650 (29. April 2012)

There you go: Subwoofer FAQ (Teil 2)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2012)

Kennt hier zufällig jemand eine gute Quelle für gebrauchte Komponenten abseits von ebay (kleinanzeigen)?

Ich hab heute ein paar Magnat Vector 2 für 15€ geschossen und wie man sich denken kann fehlt mir was.


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Kennt hier zufällig jemand eine gute Quelle für gebrauchte Komponenten abseits von ebay (kleinanzeigen)?
> 
> Ich hab heute ein paar Magnat Vector 2 für 15€ geschossen und wie man sich denken kann fehlt mir was.


 
Bei Amazon kann man Artikel doch auch gebraucht kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## Timsu (29. April 2012)

Für Audio/HiFi
Verstärker günstig kaufen - Spring Air Second Hand HiFi Shop


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2012)

Das ist sogar bei mir in der (gut erreichbaren) Nähe. Vielleicht fahr ich da mal dieser Tage vorbei...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. April 2012)

Habe mal ne ganz einfache Frage : 
Und zwar habe ich nun des öfteren gelesen - und auch schon live erlebt, dass meine mb quart 980S ziemlich viel Power im Verstärker brauchen um richtig aufzufahren. Warum das so ist, habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden 
Nun werde ich bald 18 und möchte mein Hifi-System ein bisschen aufwerten.
Die Lautsprecher sollen aber auf jeden Fall bleiben, ändern möchte ich eigentlich nur den Versorgungsteil, folglich den Verstärker.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt, mir eine Röhren-Endstufe zu gönnen, da der Röhren-Sound mir sehr gut gefällt und es den Boxen mit manchmal ziemlich spitzen Höhen auch ziemlich gut tun würde.

Nun ist meine Frage, ob Röhrenverstärker mit manchmal nur 2x 15W, überhaupt für solche Lautsprecher geeignet sind bzw. wie ich das rausfinde ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## sipsap (30. April 2012)

das leigt am geringen wirkungsgrad. 15w röhre ist nur was für wirkungsgradstarke breitbänder.

wie wäre es mit röhrenvorstufe und end trranse?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. April 2012)

Wenn ich damit den röhrentypischen Sound erzeuge, dann ist es eine Möglichkeit, wahrscheinlich sogar die eine sehr gute 

Oder Röhren-Vollverstärker ?


----------



## Timsu (30. April 2012)

Warum erzeugst du die spitzen Höhen nicht mit einem Equalizer?
Als Endstufe würde ich diese empfehlen: Fame - A-400 II Studio Endstufe 19" 2x 200w/ 4ohm, ohne Lüfter : Monitore / Verstärker
Hat ordentlich Power und relativ günstig.
Ich würde von Röhrenverstärkern abraten, haben ein sehr schlechtes Preisleistungsverhältnis und bei anderen Lautsprechern kannst du sie dann wegwerfen.
Lieber das Geld in eine Behringer DCX zur Raumanpassung investieren.
mfG Timsu


----------



## iceman650 (1. Mai 2012)

Die Lautsprecher haben die spitzen Höhen auch so 

Röhren sind ja eher für das Gegenteil von "spitz" bekannt, smooth, rund, entspannt.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (1. Mai 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> haben ein sehr schlechtes Preisleistungsverhältnis und bei anderen Lautsprechern kannst du sie dann wegwerfen.



bei Röhrenverstärkern geht es nicht um Leistung sondern um den typischen Röhren Klang. Und den kann man mögen oder auch nicht


----------



## evosociety (1. Mai 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich damit den röhrentypischen Sound erzeuge, dann ist es eine Möglichkeit, wahrscheinlich sogar die eine sehr gute



Mit einer Röhrenvorstufe und Transistor Endstufe erzeugst du keinen "Röhrensound" 




Timsu schrieb:


> Warum erzeugst du die spitzen Höhen nicht mit einem Equalizer?
> Als Endstufe würde ich diese empfehlen: Fame - A-400 II Studio Endstufe 19" 2x 200w/ 4ohm, ohne Lüfter : Monitore / Verstärker
> Hat ordentlich Power und relativ günstig.



Das ist ein witz oder?



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Nun ist meine Frage, ob Röhrenverstärker mit manchmal nur 2x 15W, überhaupt für solche Lautsprecher geeignet sind bzw. wie ich das rausfinde ?



Kannst du ja anhand des Wirkungsgrad deiner Boxen + DB pro Watt ausrechnen.  



Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> bei Röhrenverstärkern geht es nicht um Leistung sondern um den typischen Röhren Klang. Und den kann man mögen oder auch nicht


 
Ganz ehrlich, Röhrenverstärker betreiben nur ganz starkes auf Klirr aufbauendes Sounding, da kannst du direkt den X-Fi Crystallizer nehmen. Zudem sind sie super ineffizient. Den Vorteil des hohen Ruhestrom einer Röhre hast du mit einer Class A Endstufe ohne den Klirr Nachteil.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2012)

Okay, danke ! 



> Kannst du ja anhand des Wirkungsgrad deiner Boxen + DB pro Watt ausrechnen.



Wie mache ich das ? 
Beim Wirkungsgrad steht in hifi-wiki das hier :



> Wirkungsgrad: 2,5 Watt (90db/1m), entspricht 86 dB/1W/1m


----------



## Namaker (1. Mai 2012)

Hier weit unten gibt es einen Rechner dafür.


----------



## iceman650 (1. Mai 2012)

Röhre erzeugt aber harmonischen Klirr, eine Transe nicht. Und den Crystalizer kommentiere ich mal nicht, der ist eher EQ.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2012)

Wie kann ich denn dann am besten einen warmen Klang erzeugen ?


----------



## sipsap (1. Mai 2012)

wundert mich ein bissl. habe des öfteren gelesen, dass die röhrentranse eine brauchbare alternative ist


----------



## hydro (1. Mai 2012)

> Wie kann ich denn dann am besten einen warmen Klang erzeugen ?


Andere Lautsprecher. Eventuell einen vernünftigen Equalizer
Eine ordentliche Röhre sollte eigentlich nicht viel am Klang pfuschen.


----------



## evosociety (1. Mai 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Andere Lautsprecher. Eventuell einen vernünftigen Equalizer
> Eine ordentliche Röhre sollte eigentlich nicht viel am Klang pfuschen.



Jo und dann sind wir fast im 5 Stelligem Bereich wo es schon wieder viel bessere Transen gibt. 



iceman650 schrieb:


> Röhre erzeugt aber harmonischen Klirr, eine Transe nicht. Und den Crystalizer kommentiere ich mal nicht, der ist eher EQ.


 
Wo hast du den quatsch denn her? Weißt du überhaupt was Klirr ist? Du hast nicht mal gerafft das der Crystalizer eine Metapher für die Sinnlosigkeit dieses Vorhabens ist? Erzähl mir mehr über Hi-Fi 



Wenn du einen Röhrenverstärker nicht aus optischen Gründen kaufst und Krösus bist. Hast du mit einer ordentlichen Transe immer mehr Klang fürs Geld.


----------



## Finch?? (2. Mai 2012)

evosociety schrieb:


> Jo und dann sind wir fast im 5 Stelligem Bereich wo es schon wieder viel bessere Transen gibt.


 
Es gibt immer "bessere" Transen.

Mann kann Röhren mögen, oder eben nicht. Technisch sind sie schlechter,  aber was gut klingt, liegt immer noch im Auge, ähem, Ohr des  Betrachters.

Hier sind alle immer so nett zueinander, unglaublich.


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2012)

> Jo und dann sind wir fast im 5 Stelligem Bereich wo es schon wieder viel bessere Transen gibt.


Wie lautet dann dein Vorschlag für das genannte Problem?



> Wo hast du den quatsch denn her?


Das mit dem harmonischen Klirr ist nicht richtig, allerdings klirren Röhrenamps idR anders als Transen. Der Hauptanteil des Röhrenklirrs liegt im geradzahligen Bereich, welcher angenehmer und schlechter wahrnehmbar ist als ungeradzahliges klirren im Transenamp. Soll bedeuten ein Klirr von 1% bei einer Röhre kann weit weniger störend auffallen als 1% beim Transistor.

Das Transen technisch besser sind und eine genauere Reproduzierung erzeugen steht außer Frage, nur löst es das Problem des Fragestellers nicht.

Interessant finde ich wie Glaubensfrage HiFi immer wieder zu „Glaubenskriegen“ ausartet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2012)

@ hydro : Ich glaube nicht daran, dass andere Lautsprecher die Lösung für mein Problem sind. Ich hatte z.B. schon mal den Marantz PM-15S1 an den Lautsprechern und da waren die Höhen so spitz, dass ich es fast nicht ertragen habe... Mit meinem harman kardon HK6500 ist jetzt alles im gelben bis grünen Breich


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2012)

Womit gehst du denn in den Amp? Vielleicht hilft ein andere DAC schon, sind zumeist billiger als ein neuer Verstärker. Liegen die schrillen Höhen vielleicht an der Aufnahme? Mal mit dem EQ des HK gespielt? Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal mit verschiedenen Herstellern Probe hören, nicht unbedingt Röhre ( Ich weis nicht mal ob sich deine LS dafür überhaupt eignen). Außer der Sound und die Optik gefällt dir so gut, dass es dir den Aufpreis wert wäre.
Ansonsten mal den Raum tunen, falls nicht schon passiert.

Edit: Mir ist noch eingefallen an der LS-Aufstellung zu drehen, sind sie vielleicht "zu stark" auf dich gerichtet? Wenn du den Winkel etwas vergrößerst könnte es vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2012)

Meistens höre ich FLAC-Dateien von meinem PC. Dort ist eine Essence STX eingebaut. 
An der Aufnahme liegen die schrillen Höhen definitiv nicht.

Was meinst du mit Raum tunen ?

Das mit der Aufstellung werde ich aver auf jeden Fall mal probieren 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Timsu (2. Mai 2012)

Du könntest Vorhänge oder Teppiche in den Raum tun, dies dämpft die Höhen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe schon einen Teppich im Zimmer und möchte eigentlich auch wenig dran verändern 

Wo kriegt man eigentlich eine brauchbare Testliste von Hifi-Geräten wie man es z.B aus der bekannten Zeitschrift stereoplay kennt her ?

Wie finde ich heraus, ob meine Lautsprecher überhaupt "röhrengeeignet" sind ?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. Mai 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einen Teppich im Zimmer und möchte eigentlich auch wenig dran verändern
> 
> Wo kriegt man eigentlich eine brauchbare Testliste von Hifi-Geräten wie man es z.B aus der bekannten Zeitschrift stereoplay kennt her ?
> 
> Wie finde ich heraus, ob meine Lautsprecher überhaupt "röhrengeeignet" sind ?


 
den tests solltest du nicht viel glauben schenken, man sollte sich auf die eigenen Ohren verlassen

für ne röhre solltest du einfach nur wirkungsgradschwache boxen vermeiden


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2012)

Machen wir es doch ganz einfach. Wenn LS Umstellen und Hörposition (z.B. Höhe des HT zum Ohr) nichts bringen. Ruf bei Destiny an, frag nach einem Vorführ-Modell des EL34 Expirience o.ä. hör ihn dir an, die haben genug Leistung und sind gutmütig was den Impedanzverlauf der LS betrifft. Wenn es gefällt schlag zu, oder hör dich anderweitig nach Röhren oder Hybriden um. 

Was in eigener Sache, hat jemand einen Vorschlag für einen guten DIY Sub? Preislich um die 200€ bei Strassacker gibts den CT245, find ich recht interessant. Jemand Erfahrungen damit, sieht interessant aus, auch die Bauform würde gut passen.


----------



## Finch?? (3. Mai 2012)

Wirklich Brauchbares gibt es in diesem Preisbereich wirklich nur von Mivoc. Es gibt unzählige Vorschläge von AW3000/AWM124 + AM80/120. Google danach und such dir einen aus.


----------



## Timsu (3. Mai 2012)

200€ mit oder ohne Endstufe?
Für 120€ gibt es das Lab 12 Chassis, dazu eine gebrauchte Endstufe.
Wird allerdings recht groß


----------



## hydro (3. Mai 2012)

Nee gross geht garnicht. Zmd nicht ueber 80l. Ja es waere der mivoc, soll auch nur 2-3 jahre seinen dienst ab und zu mal verrichten. Der ist also nutzbar?! Dann schau ich mal nach einer huebschen bauform


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2012)

@ hydro : Ich brauche an dem Verstärker aber auf jeden Fall einen Pre-Out für meine Subwoofer


----------



## sipsap (3. Mai 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ hydro : Ich brauche an dem Verstärker aber auf jeden Fall einen Pre-Out für meine Subwoofer



 ein röhren vollverstärker mit genügend leistung für deine LS und mit sub-preout?!? zendiert dein budget richtung 5stellig?

stichwort aktive weiche


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2012)

Verstehe ich nicht...
Mein Subwoofer ist doch aktiv  Theoretisch braucht der Verstärker nur einen Tape-Out, da man den Eingangspegel direkt am Sub selbst verstellen kann...


----------



## Namaker (3. Mai 2012)

Tape-out? Der wird allerdings nicht über den Lautstärkeregler geregelt, du müsstest also jedes Mal den Verstärker und den Subwoofer von der Lautstärke anpassen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2012)

Ja, das mache ich jetzt auch 

Aber selbst im Falle eines Pre-Outs muss der Verstärker doch keine wirkliche "Leistung" dem Subwoofer geben...


----------



## Bier (3. Mai 2012)

Genau. Bei nem Pre-Out gibt der Verstärker nur das Signal weiter. Bei nem Sub Pre-Out halt nur das Signal für den Subwoofer, z.B. alles unter 80Hz.
Nur wie schon gesagt wurde muss es schon ein Pre-Out sein, da die Lautstärke vom Sub beim Tape-Out nicht mit verändert wird.


----------



## sipsap (3. Mai 2012)

ich meinte das eher so: finde mal einen bezahlbaren. röhrenamps sind für ihre ausstattung bekannt^^
kann sein das ich mich irre und dass es einen im bezahlbaren bereich gibt, aber...

tante edith http://www.hifi-regler.de/shop/magnat/magnat_ma_800-100002298-sw.php


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2012)

> Nur wie schon gesagt wurde muss es schon ein Pre-Out sein, da die Lautstärke vom Sub beim Tape-Out nicht mit verändert wird.



Naja, in meinem Fall nicht 

@ sipsap : Ist das nicht ein "Hybrid-Ding" ?


----------



## Timsu (3. Mai 2012)

Es gibt auch Endstufen, die einen Röhrenklang simulieren, wäre das was für dich?


----------



## iceman650 (3. Mai 2012)

Destiny-Audio verkauft chinesische Fabrikate (mit CE-Kennzeichnung etc.) mit hervorragender P/L. Einfach mal ansehen, haben auch Hybride.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2012)

Also ich glaub nicht das Johnny wirklich nen Röhrenverstärker will, ich glaub auch nicht das er den typischen Röhrensound kennt. 

Ich glaub vielmehr das ist jemand etwas unzufrieden mit seiner Anlage und würd gern was ändern, und da is wohl die idee mim Röhrenamp gekommen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2012)

Da hat dfence wohl recht, ein Röhrenverstärker erschien mir hier als die beste Lösung...


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2012)

Das dachte ich mir, ich glaub nämlich kaum das der Hochton bereich sich so dermassend drastisch ändert das du vollkommen zufrieden bist. Und bevor du nen haufen kohle für nen Amp raushaust und dann merkst das es genau das nicht war was du wolltest, solltest du mal schauen ob du nicht irgendwo einen leihweise mal auftreiben kannst. 

Es gibt aber auch Transitor Amps die klingen nahezu gleich wie nen RöhrenAmp, wichtig is halt hier nen reinen Class A aufbau zu kaufen, es gibt zwar schon kleine unterschiede aber die vermag kaum einer rauszuhören auser er übt und übt und übt. 

Wenn dir der HT bereich einfach zu spitz ist, nimm nen EQ zur hand und pass den klang an bis es dir gefällt.


----------



## Timsu (3. Mai 2012)

Hat schon jemand ein apart champ two gehört?
Der hat extra eine Funktion um Röhrenklang zu simulieren.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2012)

Es ist und bleibt ne Simulation, anders gesagt man hörts trotzdem raus, Ich hab jetz nicht diesen Amp direkt gehört, aber mal auf nem Fender Amp für Gitarren gespielt, der hatte auch einstellungen für 10 verschiedene Verstärker Typen, klanglich definitiv nen unterschied, kommt aber an nen reinen Class A oder RöhrenAmp nicht ran, okay hier wurde wohlgemerkt nur die Gitarre drüber wieder gegeben.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (3. Mai 2012)

Nur so aus neugier hat jemand ne ahnung warum die Fernbedienung nicht geht? Lauter leiser geht aber der rest nicht  Batterien ausgetauscht hilft aber nicht....
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Mai 2012)

FB kaputt ?!


----------



## Kaviarfresser (4. Mai 2012)

Haha möglich  
Absr warum geht dann die Lautstärke zum schalten?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

Weil die Tasten selten benutzt worden sind?


----------



## Kaviarfresser (4. Mai 2012)

Naja der Reciever ist um die 2 Monate alt und jetzt ist schon die Fernbedienung kaputt?


----------



## Bier (4. Mai 2012)

Dann ist da doch sicher noch garantie drauf oder?


----------



## IceMaster88 (4. Mai 2012)

So hab mir jetzt auch mal die Superlux HD681 bestellt.
Werden ja oft empfohlen und hab gedacht, fürn Zwanni kann man die ja mal ausprobieren.
Brauchte außerdem KH die etwas bequemer als meine 518LE sind, die drücken ja bei etwas längerem tragen schon sehr.

Bin schon gespannt wie die so klingen


----------



## Kaviarfresser (4. Mai 2012)

Wollte nur Fragen welches Audiogerät die bessere Abspielqualität hat: IPod Nano (2Generation) oder Galaxy S? 
Für in Ears, weil mir is grad aufgefallen das der iPod mit den samsung in ears voll failt O.o


----------



## Timsu (5. Mai 2012)

Fürs Galaxy S gibt es noch eine Voodoo Sound App (Root erforderlich), die soll angeblich die Klangqualität steigern.


----------



## Diavel (5. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

was denn für ein In Ear?

Die alten iPods sind noch nicht so wirklich der Brüller. Die aktuellen Generationen sind sehr gut bis Top.

Grüße


----------



## Domowoi (5. Mai 2012)

Ich hab einen iPod Touch der allerersten Generation. In Kombination mit Klipsch S4 und 320kbps .mp3's klingt es sehr gut. Besser als mein HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (5. Mai 2012)

Naja der IPod gibt stimmen so.gut wie gar nicht aus was.igw net so toll is galaxy s is gerootet 
bis jetzt wqrens die standard samsung in ears die aber durch die phonak pfe 112 ersetzt werden


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2012)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Besser als mein HTC Wildfire S.


 
Nicht schwer, glaubs mir - ich hatte das selber .


----------



## Bier (5. Mai 2012)

Hey ein Kumpel war so schlau Energy-Drink auf meine Lautsprecher zu spritzen Das Problem ist, mit nem feuchten Tuch bekommt man das nicht ab. Sobald alles trocken ist, sieht man wieder weiße Flecken.
Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen, wie ich insbesondere die Membranen und die Sicken sauber bekomme. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da nicht mit jedem x-beliebigen Putzmittel ran darf.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Mai 2012)

Da muss ich dich entäuschen. Bekommste garnicht sauber, auser du hast ne Membran die nicht aus Pappe besteht und die Sicken sind kein Schaumstoff.


----------



## Bier (5. Mai 2012)

What!? Gibts da echt keine Möglichkeit? Das muss doch irgendwie sauber gehen. Das sieht nämlich echt unschön aus.
*Edit: *Ahh warte   Die Sicken würd ich jetzt mal auf Gummi tippen und die Membran müsste Alu sein. Sind die Canton GLE 490.


----------



## sipsap (5. Mai 2012)

watte stäbchen, gefühle und schwache seifen lauge.


----------



## Spiff (6. Mai 2012)

Sind die Canton Vento 890 zu empfehlen? Was haltet Ihr von diesem Receiver Onkyo TX-NR809? Das ganz wird erstmal als 2.0 betrieben später auf 5.0 aufgerüstet und irgendwann evtl mal noch auf 5.1. Anlage wird hauptsächlich zum Filme schauen verwendet. Raum ist ca 20m2 gross. Distanz zu den Frontlautsprecher ca 3m.


----------



## Bier (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage zu den Pre-Outs eines Verstärkers. Kann man da ohne weiteres einen Vollverstärker dran anschließen, oder muss es eine Endstufe sein? Ich mein dfence hätte mir das schonmal erklärt, aber irgendwie hab ich das nicht mehr so im Kopf


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Mai 2012)

Ganz einfach, PreOut sind ja Vorverstärker ausgänge, die haben eine Signalspannung von 1-2V in der regel, die Line In von nem Vollverstärker arbeiten typischerweise mit ner Signalspannung von 250-500mV. Nun kannst dir selber ausdenken ob das so gesund für den Vollverstärker ist da nen max Signalspannung von 1V reinzudonnern wenn der nur maximal 250mV verträgt. 
Und dazu kommt noch der Ohm wert von Ausgang und Eingang.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2012)

@ Bier : Natürlich kannst du aber von einem Vorverstärker in den Main-In eines Vollverstärkers. In einen ganz normalen Line-In, wo du auch den CD-Spieler anschießt, würde ich auch definitiv keinen Vollverstärker anschließen - wie dfence schon gesagt hat


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2012)

Das funktioniert. Mache ich selber im Moment, weil die Endstufen für die Rear-Lautsprecher im AVR hopps gegangen sind. Man muss nur aufpassen, obs zerrt und gegebenenfalls am Poti vom angeschlossenen Vollverstärker leiserdrehen.


----------



## Bier (7. Mai 2012)

Ich habs auchmal gemacht, sogar mit recht hochen Lautstärken, soweit ich weiß ist da auch nichts kaputtgegangen.
IIch müsste halt am Wochenende nochmal einen zweiten Verstärker anschließen.
Mein AVR hat Pre-Outs, einen Audio-Out und einen Zone2-Out.
Wo schließ ich denn dann am besten den anderen Verstärker an? Kann man irgendwo nachgucken, welcher Anschluss welche Spannung hat?


----------



## Timsu (7. Mai 2012)

Main In sind für hohe Spannungen geeignet, Line In für niedrige. PA Endstufen haben eigentlich auch nur Eingänge für hohe Spannungen.


----------



## Bier (7. Mai 2012)

Nochmal was ganz anderes:
Kann mir jemand was zu diesen Lautsprechern sagen?
Also sie sind von Jamo, mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Mai 2012)

Oh gott, Diese Jamo boxen hatte ich selbst schon, 15" Bass Chassis hat das ding gelle ? Also verarbeitung der Chassis mieserabel, der TT ist nen billiges Pressblech Chassis mit einem winzigen Magnet, die HT und MT Plastikchassis, FQ nen witz, und die verdrahtung wurde mit Klingeldraht gemacht. Gehäuse ist aus 18mm Pressspanplatten Verarbeitungsqualität hat mich sehr stark an Bose errinert.  Klanglich naja .... bei mir sind die ziemlich schnell aufm Müll gelandet


----------



## Bier (7. Mai 2012)

Mhh okay. Hätte die Möglichkeit die Dinger über Ebay Kleinanzeigen günstig zu bekommen (ist auch relativ nah bei mir dran).
Weil ich könnte nochmal irgendwas altes nur für Partys gebrauchen.
Aber Wenn die nicht so toll sind, dann lass ich das lieber.


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Mai 2012)

hey Leute ich hatte ja letztens wegen der Qualität des Razer Carcharias gefragt. Es war für mich überzeugend wegen preis und Tragekomfort und ausreichendem Sound. Ihr habt mir dann das Creative Aurvana Live! und das Zalman ZM-Mic1 ans Herz gelegt. Nun, da kann ich ja dann aber keine Lautstärke so einfach verstellen oder? Und wie sieht es mit dem Tragekomfort dieses Kopfhörers aus ???


----------



## Darkseth (7. Mai 2012)

Lautstärke kannst du via windows regeln. Denke mal fast jede tastatur hat ne Lautstärkeregelung^^


----------



## Sync (7. Mai 2012)

The Overtones - Gambling Man (Official Video) - YouTube 
Finde die echt klasse! Macht richtig Spaß zu hören


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Mai 2012)

Ja das stimmt schon, ist aber nicht ganz so praktisch und das Touchpad meiner Lycose funzt nicht mit jedem Musikplayer


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Mai 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Mhh okay. Hätte die Möglichkeit die Dinger über Ebay Kleinanzeigen günstig zu bekommen (ist auch relativ nah bei mir dran).
> Weil ich könnte nochmal irgendwas altes nur für Partys gebrauchen.
> Aber Wenn die nicht so toll sind, dann lass ich das lieber.


 
Lass das, die überleben keine Party .... den 38er Bassteller bekommst bereits mit nem 50W Verstärker so richtig zum kotzen. Die sind nicht umsonst günstig. Ich würde z.b nicht mehr als 30-40€ maximal für beide zahlen.


----------



## The_Trasher (8. Mai 2012)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich  allgemein von der Marke Focal ? ( Überleg ich mir gerade fürs Auto ...  )


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Mai 2012)

Is ne relativ gute marke, mit Focal machste nichts verkehrt eigentlich.


----------



## Timsu (8. Mai 2012)

Bis zu was für einer Entfernung kann man Nahfeldmonitore (ich weiß, da gibt es Unterschiede) maximal nutzen?
Gehen noch 2,0 bis 2,5 Meter?


----------



## Bier (8. Mai 2012)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Lass das, die überleben keine Party .... den 38er Bassteller bekommst bereits mit nem 50W Verstärker so richtig zum kotzen. Die sind nicht umsonst günstig. Ich würde z.b nicht mehr als 30-40 maximal für beide zahlen.


Okay danke für den Hinweis


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Mai 2012)

gibt eigentlich empfehlungen für funk-kopfhörer, oder gehört das eher in den bereich "lieber nicht. für den selben preis bekommt man doppelt so gute "normale""?
hintergrund ist, dass ich jetzt bei dem schönen wetter abends gerne mal bei mir aufn balkon sitze und musik höhre. wenn ich meine anlage anmache freuen sich die nachbarn aber nicht


----------



## Bier (8. Mai 2012)

Ich denke da kommt man günstiger/besser weg, wenn man sich vernünftige normale Kophörer und nen gescheiten MP3 Player holt.


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Mai 2012)

würde sicherlich gehen, aber ist der unterschied von meiner anlage zu nem mp3 player nicht ziemlich groß?  weiß es echt nicht, da ich seit ewigkeiten keinen mp3 player mehr genutzt habe.

würde sicherlich gehen, aber gerade das schöne an der angelegenheit ist ja der gute sound.


----------



## Heuamöbe (8. Mai 2012)

Würde etwas dagegen sprechen, sich ein langes Kabel zu besorgen?

Ich überlege gerade selber, das sollte von der Qualität aber eigendlich keinen Unterschied machen, oder?


----------



## Diavel (8. Mai 2012)

Hi,

da kann man ruhig nen ordentlichen MP3 Player für nehmen.

Für nicht totale High End Zwecke reicht das voll aus.

Grüße


----------



## Bier (8. Mai 2012)

Ich weiss nicht vllt hast du ja auch ein ordentliches Smartphone?


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Mai 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht vllt hast du ja auch ein ordentliches Smartphone?


 *hust* n olles S8000 mit java als betriebssystem. das teil ist schon mehr durch die gegend geflogen, als mein alter gameboy 
bist zu welcher preiskategorie lohnen sich den KH für mp3-player/smartphones?
die idee mit dem verlängerungskabel würde unter umständen auch gehen. nutzt es da was, dass meine xonar essence sty nen 1/4´´ anschluss hat? immerhin sollte das kabel schon mindestens 3m lang sein. am besten sogar 5 oder mehr.


----------



## Bier (8. Mai 2012)

Ein 5m Kabel sollte eigl kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Mai 2012)

würde sich dann ein 5m 6,3mm kabel anbieten?
hoofentlich müsste es nicht sowashttp://www.amazon.de/Goldkabel-Prof...r_1_24?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1336512862&sr=1-24 sein


----------



## iceman650 (8. Mai 2012)

Einfach billiges Ding kaufen


----------



## Diavel (9. Mai 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> bist zu welcher preiskategorie lohnen sich den KH für mp3-player/smartphones?


 
Das is nen bissel schwer pauschal zu beantworten. Es gibt in Ears der >1000€ Klasse die z.B. an nem iPhone nahezu optimal betrieben werden. Natürlich kann man aber auch da nen Player, DAC und KHV für 2000€ vorhängen. Groß ist der Unterschied aber nichtmehr zum iPhone.

Bei großen Bügelkopfhörern ist die Ausgangsleistug der Smartphones/ MP3 Player der limitierende Faktor. Nen 600 Ohm DT880 braucht schon einiges an Saft. Sowas schaffen nur die allerwenigsten Player.

Der einfachheit halber würde ich aber auch einfach nen Verlängerungskabel kaufen.

Grüße


----------



## Bier (9. Mai 2012)

Ein Kollege von mir möchte sich gerne einen Subwoofer für ca 200€ holen.
Er steht jetzt zwischen dem Canton AS 40 SC (200€), Canton AS 105 SC (190€) und dem Canton Chrono AS 525 SC (180€).
Welcher von den dreien (alle gebraucht) ist am ehesten zu empfehlen?
Sind die Preise ok?


----------



## iceman650 (11. Mai 2012)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Alt aber immer noch gut - Quadral Montan IV!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DaxTrose, ich will dir zwar nicht vorschreiben, was du für LS hast, aber für mich sieht das nach einer Vulkan aus 

Gruß

€dit: Wie man sieht: eben nich^^


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich denke er kann das Typenschild ablesen  Die Montan sehen den Vulkan übrigends sehr ähnlich, da kommt leicht zu verwechslung wenn man nur nen Bildauschnitt hat.


----------



## iceman650 (11. Mai 2012)

Nuja, das Bild sieht für mich sehr nach dem Vulkan-Bändchen und der asymmetrischen Anordnung aus.
Weil eine Montan-Titankalotte ist das denke ich nicht im Vordergrund


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Mai 2012)

Und das haben eben auch die Montan  Genauso wie die Quadral Titan die teilweise auch zum verwechseln ähnlich sind mit den Montan und den Vulkan.


----------



## iceman650 (11. Mai 2012)

Unter Montan finde ich im Netz nur die hier http://www.audioscope.net/images/quadral_montan_mk4-3.jpg
Aber gut, du hast da mehr aufm Kasten als ich bei älteren LS


----------



## nfsgame (11. Mai 2012)

David ist halt im Vergleich unser Oldtimer hier .


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Mai 2012)

Können aber auch so aussehen 
http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/max/615089/montan-mk1_212.jpg
aber auch so 
http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/125/001quadralmontanlorigin.jpg 

Darfst nich vergessen von dennen gibts 6-7 ausführungen, genauso wie von den Titan oder Vulkan

Oldtimer ich geb dir gleich Daniel  Ich geh grad mal als Youngtimer durch *g*


----------



## iceman650 (11. Mai 2012)

Die Norddeutschen machen mich noch fertig mit den Bezeichnungen
Gut, mal wieder Blödsinn gelabert im Forum, meine tägliche Tat somit vollbracht 

Und: @Daniel: +1 *duckundrenn*


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Mai 2012)

ihr a........    userordentlich netten menschen


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Mai 2012)

Die Lösung ist:
Ich kann lesen und weiß, welche Lautsprecher ich habe!  
Ab der MK V hat die Montan auch Bändchenhochtöner gehabt. Damit sah sie aus, wie eine Vulkan oder Titan.


----------



## Dusk (13. Mai 2012)

Tach, ich hab da so ne Frage:

Ich habe einen Acer GD235HQ, der via VGA an meinem Pc angeschlossen ist. Am Bildschirm ist auch noch ein HDMI dran der von meiner Ps3 kommt, jedoch muss ich um Sound von der Ps3 zu bekommen den Audio Kabel ( Grübe Buchse an meinem Pc ) immer am Bildschirm selbst anschließen, der hat auch nen Audio anschluss. 

Gibt es eine möglichkeit die Musik über beide laufen zulassen ohne dass ich immer die Kabel umstecken muss?


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Mai 2012)

Einfach ein Klinkenkabel vom Monitor in den Line-in Eingang am PC.

Ich hab auchmal eine Frage:
Wohin mit dem Bassreflexrohr vom Subwoofer? auch auf die Vorderseite oder auf die Hinterseite oder ist das egal?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn du nicht gerade Angst hast dass er zu leise ist weg von der Wand, also nach vorne.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Mai 2012)

Also ist das Qualitätsmäßig egal, hauptsache dahin wo keine Hindernisse sind?!


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2012)

Jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich wieder jemand mit den Raummoden um die Ecke, aber im groben: Ja.


----------



## Timsu (14. Mai 2012)

Baust du einen Sub selber?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (14. Mai 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Also ist das Qualitätsmäßig egal, hauptsache dahin wo keine Hindernisse sind?!


 
das kannst du hinsetzen wo du willst, aber am besten is vorne da da keine wand im weg ist


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Mai 2012)

Ok danke 
@Timsu ja


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Mai 2012)

Kennt jemand einen guten Dienst, der Frequenzweichen baut bzw. modifiziert ?!
Vllt. sogar in Berlin ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Timsu (14. Mai 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ok danke
> @Timsu ja


 
Ich würde dir einen Port empfehlen, oder hast du eine Bezugsquelle für sehr große Rohre?


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Mai 2012)

Das Rohr hab ich hier  bestellt.


----------



## Timsu (14. Mai 2012)

Was wird es denn für ein Sub,wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Mai 2012)

Aus diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...altungselektronik/122826-subwoofer-bauen.html
Ist der Erste, den ich baue, um Erfahrungen und so zu sammeln


----------



## Timsu (14. Mai 2012)

Dass Bassreflexrohr passt nicht, viel zu kurz!


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Mai 2012)

Laut WinISD gehen 92mmx155mm


----------



## Timsu (14. Mai 2012)

nfsgame hat aber mit einem dünneren rohr 27cm berechnet!


----------



## Diavel (16. Mai 2012)

@ a fire inside:

Da mich der Bügel an die Ultrasone's erinnert tippe ich mal auf nen DT660. 

Jetzt will ich hier aber auch ne Antwort obs stimmt^^

grüße


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Mai 2012)

DT660 ist falsch 
bevor ich es auflöse warte ich noch auf andere Antworten


----------



## iceman650 (16. Mai 2012)

Ist kein DT660, der hat silberne Schrift und links und Rechts der Schrift ist eine Art Versatz am Bügel im Gegensatz zum Apparat hier.
Und da ich weiß, was es ist, halt ich den Mund


----------



## Diavel (16. Mai 2012)

Puh, da die Tesla Modelle alle keinen Schriftzug drauf haben kann es ja nurnoch einer aus der DTX Reihe sein, das wär jetzt aber nur nach dem Ausschlussverfahren geraten.

Grüße


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Mai 2012)

Leider wieder falsch, keine DTX-Reihe


----------



## Diavel (16. Mai 2012)

Gibts ja nicht... Dann isses kein aktuelles Modell.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Mai 2012)

Tesla hat nichts drauf stehen, DTX ist auch nicht. Die DTs haben auch alle keinen glatten Bügel fallen auch raus.
Bleibt nichts mehr übrig, als entweder alt oder es ist keiner.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Mai 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Gibts ja nicht... Dann isses kein aktuelles Modell.


 
Das Produkt gibt es schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt. Es ist aber immernoch neu zu erwerben und wird auch auf der HP von Beyerdynamic mit aufgeführt


----------



## sinthor4s (16. Mai 2012)

Ist es ein DT 131?

EDIT: @Diavel: Ja gut, die scheinen alle auf dem DT131 zu basieren, deshalb habe ich sie nicht genannt.


----------



## Diavel (16. Mai 2012)

Kann gut sein, entweder der, ein DT 235 oder ein MMX2. Haben ja alle den gleichen Bügel!

Grüße


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Mai 2012)

Gratz! Es ist ein MMX2 Headset 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diavel (16. Mai 2012)

Juhuu! So, wann kommt jetzt mein HD800 als Preis?


----------



## turbosnake (16. Mai 2012)

Denn hatte ich ausgeschlossen weil er auf der HP nicht matt war.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Mai 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Juhuu! So, wann kommt jetzt mein HD800 als Preis?


 
Du kannst ein kaputtes Creative Fatal1ty Headset bekommen als Preis


----------



## sinthor4s (16. Mai 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Juhuu! So, wann kommt jetzt mein HD800 als Preis?


 
Und warum willst du den "Preis" bekommen


----------



## Diavel (16. Mai 2012)

Hab doch den gesuchten Kopfhörer erraten.^^

Edit: Naja, gut Du hast zuerst die richtige "Modellreihe" gehabt... Beide nen T90?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Mai 2012)

Mal ein erstes kleines Fazit nach 3 Stunden Diablo3 zocken mit dem MMX2...

Klanglich ist der Hörer für den Preis wirklich gut. Hat die typische Beyerdynamic-Abstimmung: einen kräftigen, aber harmonischen Tiefton und klare Höhen. Der Mittelton schwächelt ein bisschen, klingt mitunter etwas künstlich. Aber alles in allem ein wirklich überzeugender Klang fürs Gaming. 

Was den Tragekomfort angeht bin ich bisher nicht so begeistert. Die Ohrpolster sind etwa genauso groß wie bei meinem alten Creative Fatal1ty Headset. Dadurch passen meine Ohren (relativ groß) zwar gerade noch so in die Polster rein, stoßen dort aber an das Kopfhörergehäuse. Nach 2 Stunden drückt es dann schon merklich. Mal sehen ob das noch besser wird mit der Zeit wenn der Bügel etwas ausleiert. Mikro hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, nur die Funktionstüchtigkeit überprüft. Musik hab ich auch nicht drüber gehört. Und die USB-Soundkarte, die mitgeliefert wird, hab ich auch noch nicht angefasst. 
Das Headset ist an meiner Essence ST über das Front Panel angeschlossen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Mai 2012)

Nfsgame, habe ne Frage zu den OP-Amps der Essence STX ! Guck mal in dein Postfach


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Mai 2012)

Er liest sie nicht... naja 

Hat i-jemand eine Empfehlung für Op-Amp, die auf die Essence STX passen ?
Gibt es evtl. sogar eine Art Übersicht oder Liste dafür ?


----------



## Bier (25. Mai 2012)

Kann jemand nen guten (kostenlosen) Software EQ empfehlen?


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Mai 2012)

In Audiomulch gibts bestimmt einen guten bzw. ein passendes Addon.
Edit: schau mal hier: http://www.madtracker.org/plugins.php?category=effect&subcategory=EQ


----------



## iceman650 (25. Mai 2012)

Electri-Q (Poshifopit edition) als VST-Plugin finde ich klasse.

Gruß


----------



## blauebanane (26. Mai 2012)

Kennt auch jemand einen guten Equalizer für Winamp?


----------



## Sync (28. Mai 2012)

Selbstbauanleitung Beats By Dr.Dre 
9GAG - Beats Suck
!!!


----------



## iceman650 (29. Mai 2012)

A Dynamic Driver Fostex: Fostex TH-7B | Headfonia
Klingt sehr interessant, bei gerade mal 65€ erst recht.


----------



## The_Trasher (29. Mai 2012)

Die Verpackung schaut auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## 1821984 (29. Mai 2012)

Nochmal zu den "Beats by Dr.Dre"

Ich habe mir die Dinger noch nie angehört aber als ich die Kopfhörer das erste mal im Laden gesehen hab, musste ich sofort dran denken, dass das wieder ein billiger Kopfhörer ist mit nem großen Namen und man damit die Jugend locken kann. Dr. Dre ist oder war ja mal einer der ganz großen, zumindest in meiner Zeit.

Dann wird da noch nen batzen Geld mit verdient und die jungen Leute wissen trotzdem nicht was gut ist für die Ohren.  Einfach mal Probehören ist hier leider meistens nicht drin, 
hauptsache die sehen cool aus und es steht nen fetter Name drauf. 

Ich glaub bei Gelegenheit werde ich mir die mal anhören (mir grauelt es jetzt schon, wenn ich den Preis im Hinterkopf habe)


----------



## PEG96 (29. Mai 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> A Dynamic Driver Fostex: Fostex TH-7B | Headfonia
> Klingt sehr interessant, bei gerade mal 65 erst recht.



Ist das nicht die Weiterentwicklung des Denon AH1001?
Btw das die von Fostex dynamische Hörer bauen können und Erfahrung besitzen, sieht man ja am Denon 2000, 5000 und 7000


----------



## hydro (29. Mai 2012)

Richtig die Apple Earbuds sind schliesslich auch von denen... 
Design find ich ganz schrecklich, aber darauf kommts ja nur sekundär an. 



> ...the world-class soundstage depth...


bei einem geschlossen, ich weiß nicht so recht.

Ein reinhören sicherlich mal wert.


----------



## PEG96 (30. Mai 2012)

Für Alle KopfHörer sicher interessant:
Denon hat neue In Ears und ein neues Topmodell vorgestellt:
Denon präsentiert neue Kopfhörer D7100, D600 und C400 | linearsound


----------



## sinthor4s (30. Mai 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Für Alle KopfHörer sicher interessant:
> Denon hat neue In Ears und ein neues Topmodell vorgestellt:
> Denon präsentiert neue Kopfhörer D7100, D600 und C400 | linearsound


 
Hmm sieht interessant aus, aber die (noch) aktuellen AHD's gefallen mir da doch besser (vom Aussehen).
Die Auflagefläche sieht zumindest auf den Bildern etwas klein aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Mai 2012)

Habe mal ne Frage an euch. Und zwar sieht es so aus, als wenn es nicht anders geht, dass ich meine Xonar Essence STX verkaufen muss. In meinem neuen Case wird nur noch Platz für EIN PCI-Slot sein und der wird von der Graka belegt. Darum soll es hier auch gar nicht gehen.
Ich suche nach einer guten externen ALternative für die Essence STX. Es sollte aber höchstens ein Mehrpreis von 50 € entstehen...
Ich kaufe auch gerne gebrauchte Sachen, wenn ihr was Retro-mäßiges kennt (evtl. bei ebay) 

Bitte helft mir !

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hydro (31. Mai 2012)

Die stx ist doch pci-e. Brauchst du den khv der essence und den dolby kram?


----------



## Timsu (31. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube er braucht den slot für die GraKa.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Mai 2012)

@ hydro : Ne, brauche weder noch 

@ timsu : Ja, eben


----------



## hydro (1. Juni 2012)

mMn tuts jeder halbwegs nutzbare DAC. 
Esi dr dac, nuforce icon, project dac box. Imo sind unterschiede in den dac ziemlich gering kannst ja einen bestellen und vergleichen falls du die moeglichkeit hast.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar möchte ich mir eine neue Soundkarte anschaffen und ein gutes Headset Stereo bzw. Kopfhörer.
Hab ein Creative Gigaworks T3 gewonnen hab aber schon ein Soroundsystem mit Verstärker deswegen wird das T3 verkauft.

Mir geht es nur ums zocken an einer Soka dachte ich die Asus Xonar DX und als Headset ist bei Caseking ein Seenheiser im Angebot das hier.

Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » Sennheiser PC 330 G4ME Gaming Headset

Was für Headsets oder Kopfhörer könnt ihr noch empfehlen, es sollte schon ein grösseres sein, also keine In-Ear-Kopfhörer sondern das Ohr soll komplett umschlossen sein.
Ich habe noch eins endeckt das Medusa NX Stereo, also kein Dolby sch... Headset weis aber nicht wie gut es ist, vom Tragekomfort ist es perfekt aber ich bin leider kein Experte , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juni 2012)

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget ?


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Juni 2012)

So um die 100€ dachte ich, die Soka findet man oft im Marktplatz und selbst neu kostet sie auch nicht zu viel und das Headset oder Kopfhörer weis ich nicht deswegen frage ich ob selbst das Speedlink Medusa NX Stereo gut währe oder schlecht ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juni 2012)

Die Kombi, die am meisten fürs Geld bringt, ist ein Kopfhörer + Standmikro.
Deswegen würde ich mir überlegen, das Budget ein klein wenig zu erhöhen...


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Juni 2012)

Also lieber Kopfhörer, mir ist das Mikro auch nicht so wichtig, ich habe sogar glaube ich eins in der Ecke so ein Standmikro.
Dann schaue ich mal weiter nach guten Stereo-Kopfhörern bloss Preislich muss ich erst schauen was geht, danke für die Hilfe mal wieder , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juni 2012)

Kein Problem 

Kopfhörer + Soundkarte müssten für 100-130 € eigentlich möglich sein.


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juni 2012)

hab da mal ne frage kann man irgendwo die Lautsprecher vom edifier s550 eigentlich einzeln kaufen?  wollte diese dann an meinen sub vom Teufel concept e magnum power edition hängen da bei  mir 2 Lautsprecher kaputt sind wollte ich dann halt 4 Satelliten plus denn Center einzelnen kaufen


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hab 2 Magnat Vector 5 hier. Bei einem fehlt leider der Hochtöner, weshalb ich einen neuen brauche. Weiß jemand, wo ich günstig einen herbekomme?
Oder soll ich beide Hochtöner gegen neue tauschen? Wenn ja dann gegen Welche?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Juni 2012)

Ich finde keinen Lautsprecher von Magnat, der Vector 5 heißt


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Juni 2012)

Der ist glaube ich schon älter. Solche wie in dem Video sind es: Basstest Magnat Vector 5 Video - _ICE_CUBE - MyVideo
Die Hochtöner sind solche: Magnat Vector 1, 2 x Hochtöner, T25GE475 | eBay


----------



## IceMaster88 (4. Juni 2012)

Musst du mal einen HT ausbauen und die Bezeichung vergleichen, wenns die selben sind, kannste die ja kaufen.
Würde schon wieder die HT verbauen, die auch drinne sind. Weil wenn du andere kaufst, mit nem anderen Freuquenzverlauf, passt mit der Abstimmung an Frequenzweiche nicht mehr und dann müsstest du die noch anpassen.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juni 2012)

Da muss ich mich doch wieder fragen, warum sind die leute so bescheuert und machen Videos von nem Basstest, erstens erkennt man auf den Videos rein garnix, zweitens hört man nur verzerrten mist, drittens isses einfach total sinnlos, viertens schrotten sich die leute meist die Lautsprecher dabei weil ersma aufgedreht wird bis die Membran anschlägt oder nen Verstärker genutzt wird der viel zu schwach ist und auf anschlag läuft.


----------



## Timsu (5. Juni 2012)

Ja, diese youtube Videos sind echt schlimm. Da freuen die sich, wenn die Membran ihres 8" 2000W Sub 2cm ausschlägt. Oder einer, welcher ein 7.1 System von Sony hatte und alle Lautsprecher vorne standem


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab jetzt keine anderen Bilder oder so zu den Lautsprechern gefunden. Selbst in der hifi-wiki steht eigentlich nichts zu den Lautsprechern. 
Sind halt wie gesagt die Hochtöner mit der Nummer T25GE475 , wie in dem Link. Leider find ich die nirgends und Magnat hat auch keine mehr. Da werde ich wohl ein anderes paar Hochtöner kaufen müssen. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Hab leider keine Messgeräte oder so da, nur den einen HT.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Juni 2012)

Ich denke du musst auf jeden Fall aufpassen, dass sie in die Bohrungen passen oder eben neue machen. Dann musst du noch auf den (am besten gleichen !) Wirkungsgrad und auf die Impedanz, die wahrscheinlich 4 oder 8 Ohm beträgt achten 

Kann mir jemand was zum DAC namens DAC 3 von Cambridge Audio sagen ?


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juni 2012)

Was steht den überhaupt auf den Lautsprechern drauf ? Kannst nen Bild machen ? 

Fraglich is allerdings ob sich das überhaupt lohnt nen ersatz zu kaufen.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Typenschild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und vom Hochtöner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Juni 2012)

Ich denke, es wird schwierig da was zu finden,wenn man keine Daten im Internet findet (Ich auf jeden Fall nicht )...
Dazu bräuchte man echt Messgeräte


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juni 2012)

Die hab ich leider nicht. Magnat will mir da auch keine Auskunft geben:
Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

diese Produktionsdaten sind zur Weitergabe an den Endverbraucher nicht gedacht.
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

Hat jemand Messgeräte da? Dann würde er von mir den Hochtöner bekommen und ich im Gegenzug die Messdaten.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, der Aufwand rentiert sich nicht wirklich. Die HT auszumessen ist erheblicher aufwand, dazu brauch man einen Gedämpften Raum und nen geeichtes Messmicro und die Software, das wird kaum einer hier besitzen. 

Und ich denke es handelt sich hier nicht wirklich um so hochwertige Lautsprecher das sich der aufwand irgendwie rechtfertigt, das Typenschild erzählt schon Bände, 
Probiers auf gut glück aber ich denke selbst 50€ in die Boxen zu investieren wird zuviel sein. Ich geh jetz mal nicht von so hochwertigen Chassis aus, also wird der Wirkungsgrad auch eher bescheiden sein, Hochtöner kannst mal sowas mit 90-92db(a) Wirkungsgrad suchen und 4 Ohm.

Das Magnat dir keine Infos gibt ist klar, das machen 90% der Hersteller nicht auser man weis genau welche Chassis da drinne sitzen.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juni 2012)

HiFi-Kalottenhochtöner, 100WMAX, 8Ω und 4Ω: Amazon.de: Elektronik der hat die perfekten Maße, ist aber ziemlich teuer, wie ich finde. Kennt jemand einen günstigeren mit den gleichen Maßen?


----------



## Timsu (5. Juni 2012)

Was soll das? Das wird sowieso sehr schlecht klingen!


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juni 2012)

Teuer ??? das ist noch einer der billigen von Monacor, arg viel billiger wirst du kaum finden ohne das es richtig scheis dinger sind.

Schau dich hier um Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau


Allerdings hat Timsu recht, wie ich auch schon gesagt hab, das wird sich bei den dingern kaum Rentieren zumal du auch noch einfach ins Blinde greifen musst und ohnehin keine ahnung hast ob das Teil mit den Boxen harmoniert.


----------



## Timsu (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn du es wirklich machen willst, würde ich wenigstens einen Hochtöner nehmen, wo es einen kompletten TSP Satz gibt.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juni 2012)

Die gibts von den Monacor, nur stehen die eben nicht bei Amazon, da sollte man sowieso keine Chassis kaufen.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juni 2012)

Sind die Unterschiede denn so stark? Dann würde ich mir erstmal einen Visaton SC10N oder den  Monacor DTM-104/4 kaufen und dann eine Box mit dem verbliebenen originalen Hochtöner ausstatten, die andere mit einem der beiden erwähnten Kandidaten und Vergleichshören. Oder wie würdet ihr es machen? Ich würd die Boxen gerne nutzen.
*
*


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juni 2012)

Hmz liest du eigentlich was ich geschrieben hab ? Du brauchst ein 4 Ohm Chassis... du kannst natürlich auch nen 8ohm reinbauen aber dann wirst du erst recht nur murks rausbekommen. Daher fällt Visaton schonmal raus, und das Monacor must du als 4 Ohm nehmen. 
Und ja die unterschiede können sehr stark sein, grad im Hochton bereich ist man ziemlich empfindlich und hört kleinste nuancen gut raus ( sofern das Gehör nicht schon kaputt ist ) 
Und wenn dann tauscht man beide aus, ansonst klingen die beiden Boxen so unterschiedlich das es ebenfalls nur Murks ist.


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Juni 2012)

Achso dann bleib eigentlich nur der  Monacor DTM-104/4. Dann nehm ich erstmal einen und vergleiche mit dem Originalen, wenns mir gefällt, kauf ich noch einen und wenn nicht dann geb ich den Zurück. Mir gehts halt einfach darum möglichst günstig einigermaßen guten Sound zu haben. für Boxen ab 100€ aufwärts fehlt mir sowieso das Geld, und um die ordentlich zu befeuern bräuchte ich dann sicherlich auchnoch einen anderen Vertsärker.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,
kennt ihr einen Shop, bei dem ich optische Audio-Kabel sowie angewinkelte HDMI-Kabel bekomme ?
Möchte nicht bei mehreren Shops bestellen und viel Versandkosten bezahlen...

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht. Irgendwie sind meine Superlux nicht mehr so toll. Die ersten Wochen nachdem ich sie bekommen hatte fand ich den Klang unglaublich geil aber jetzt sind sie irgendwie langweilig geworden... Ich glaube es wird Zeit ne Stufe höher zu steigen  
Hab hier grad den Thomann-Prospekt ist der DT 770 Pro deutlich besser als die Superlux? Also höre ich dort wirklich einen starken Unterschied?  Hab ne Xonar DG


----------



## Darkseth (9. Juni 2012)

ein dt 770 wäre halt bassbetonter, und geschlossen. müsstest aber selbst ausprobieren, wie groß die unterschiede für dich sind.


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> ein dt 770 wäre halt bassbetonter, und geschlossen. müsstest aber selbst ausprobieren, wie groß die unterschiede für dich sind.


 
Mehr Bass ist schön solange der Sound sonst auch klar bleiben würde. Mal schauen wenn ich 150€ habe, mal bestellen


----------



## iceman650 (9. Juni 2012)

DT770 ist mmn merklich besser. 
Wobei der Superlux halt für seine 25€ echt geschenkt ist. Beispiel: Selbst im Direktvergleich zum Beyer T1 hatte ich keinen Drang mir den Superlux vom Kopf zu reißen.


----------



## Bier (9. Juni 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> kennt ihr einen Shop, bei dem ich optische Audio-Kabel sowie angewinkelte HDMI-Kabel bekomme ?
> Möchte nicht bei mehreren Shops bestellen und viel Versandkosten bezahlen...
> 
> ...



Bei Amazon sollte es sowas  doch geben oder?


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> DT770 ist mmn merklich besser.
> Wobei der Superlux halt für seine 25€ echt geschenkt ist. Beispiel: Selbst im Direktvergleich zum Beyer T1 hatte ich keinen Drang mir den Superlux vom Kopf zu reißen.


 
Das Superlux kostet 20€ bei Thomann 
Aber ich finde das Superlux auf dauer auch zu unbequem. Meine Ohrspitzen tun nach ein paar Stunden immer ziemlich weh, und ich schwitze darunter recht schnell. Ist das Beyerdynamic da bequemer?


----------



## sinthor4s (10. Juni 2012)

Der DT 770 Pro ist mMn bequemer, aber das Schwitzen wirst bei dem wohl nicht los (weil er halt geschlossen ist).


----------



## sipsap (10. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das Superlux kostet 20€ bei Thomann
> Aber ich finde das Superlux auf dauer auch zu unbequem. Meine Ohrspitzen tun nach ein paar Stunden immer ziemlich weh, und ich schwitze darunter recht schnell. Ist das Beyerdynamic da bequemer?


 
die standardpolster gegen die velour tauschen


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2012)

> Der DT 770 Pro ist mMn bequemer, aber das Schwitzen wirst bei dem wohl nicht los (weil er halt geschlossen ist).


Naja ich schwitze da wo das Leder aufliegt. Beim Beyer ist das doch Stoff oder?


> die standardpolster gegen die velour tauschen


Gibt es da passendes fürs Superlux oder muss ich das extra zurecht basteln?


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2012)

Wie bekomme ich meine LS jetzt zum laufen
Wollte ise an die Onboard hängen, aber trotz Treiber bekomme ich keinen Ton.

Musste nur mein Mobo wechseln.


----------



## sipsap (10. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja ich schwitze da wo das Leder aufliegt. Beim Beyer ist das doch Stoff oder?
> 
> Gibt es da passendes fürs Superlux oder muss ich das extra zurecht basteln?


 
Music and More Store | AKG Ohrpolster Velour | Günstig online kaufen im Music and More Store


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand ein 5m langes Toslink-Kabel empfehlen ?


----------



## sinthor4s (12. Juni 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein 5m langes Toslink-Kabel empfehlen ?



Du könntest das hier nehmen: http://www.amazon.de/InLine-OPTO-Au...4O6G/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1339493525&sr=8-5

Ich habe bisher nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit InLine gemacht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2012)

Sry, ich habe vergessen, dass es am besten rot, schwarz oder grau sein soll


----------



## Witcher (12. Juni 2012)

Kann dir das hier empfehlen: Home Theater HT 302-500 Optisches Kabel Toslink-Stecker auf Toslink-Stecker 5m: Amazon.de: Elektronik ich benutzt das selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## sinthor4s (12. Juni 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Sry, ich habe vergessen, dass es am besten rot, schwarz oder grau sein soll


 
Hol dir ein Kabel deiner Wahl und pack Sleeve drum


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Link und das mit dem Sleeven muss ich mir echt mal überlegen 

Ist es relevant, dass das Kabel zum rechten Lautsprecher 4m Länge und das zum linken nur 2m hat ?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ist es relevant, dass das Kabel zum rechten Lautsprecher 4m Länge und das zum linken nur 2m hat ?


Man kann eine theoretische Laufzeitdifferenz ausrechnen, aber gegenüber dem entgültigen Schall ist die vernichtend gering und dürfte einer Kopfbewegung um ein paar mm entsprechen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2012)

Ok ! Ich würde sagen, Voodoo lässt grüßen 

Hat hier jemand ne Ahnung, ob ich i-wie ein digitales non-toslink Signal aus der XBOX 360 bekomme ?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2012)

DIE Xbox360 gibt es ja nicht. Bei den neuen dürfte z.B. über HDMI Ton drin sein(während die ersten garkein HDMI hatten).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2012)

Ja, habe die Version mit HDMI. Das HDMI Kabel steckt aber im Fernseher. Wollte seperat den Ton auf mein Wandler schicken


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne kein offizielles Coaxial Kabel, entweder du nimmst nen Toslink Coaxial Wandler oder bastelst: Xbox 360 AV Cable Modification to Add coax digital | Warnock Inc.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2012)

Ne, so einen Wandler möchte ich nicht rumzustehen haben  Dann muss ich wohl oder übel die D/A-Wandler der Xbox 360 benutzen 

Welche Lautsprecher-Kabel habt ihr eig so ? Muss mir neue zulegen, da meine durch die neue Position des Vollverstärkers zu kurz sind 
2,5mm² bei 4m nach rechts und 2 nach links müssten ja reichen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Timsu (12. Juni 2012)

Einen AVR hast du nicht?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2012)

Ne, habe einen harman kardon HK6500


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2012)

Bei vielen Fernsehern kannst du auch dort den Ton analog bekommen und mitunter ist die D/A Wandlung da garnicht so schlecht.
Zu den LS Kabeln: Ich hab einfach welche von Hama genommen. Ein bisschen dicker damit nichts reißt und Vollkupfer.


----------



## hydro (12. Juni 2012)

Wieso überhaupt Coaxial? Der Cambridge hat doch nen Toslink Port.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2012)

@ Olstyle : Das mit dem Fernseher habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich glaube, dass die Wandler der 360 auf jeden Fall besser sind als die des Fernsehers. Hat sich bei einem kurzen Versuch auch so angehört 

Wie rechtfertigen eigentlich Hifi-Zeitungen eine Rangliste von Lautsprecherkabeln, die nach Klangniveau oder ä. sortiert sind ? 

@ hydro : An den Toslink-Eingang kommt mein PC


----------



## hydro (12. Juni 2012)

> An den Toslink-Eingang kommt mein PC


Hat nicht fast jedes Mainboard auch Coax? Es gibt auch Toslink Switches, für ein kleines Geld. 
manuell Hochwertiger Profitec Digital-Optical-Umschalter: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder mit Fernbedienung
InLine 89906 Toslink Audio Umschalter 4 zu 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich möchte ich kein zusätzliches Geräte "rumzustehen" haben


----------



## blauebanane (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo, zwei Fragen:

1. Welche Earbuds bis 30€ sind zu empfehlen? finde da wenig außer solche billigen sony/philips dinger. In ears möchte ich nicht wegen der starken abschirmung und das Gefühl gefällt mir nicht.

2. Gibts noch andere "schicke" on-ear Kopfhörer außer dem AKG K518 in dem Preisbereich? Mit einem Koss Porta Pro oder ähnlichem möchte ich ungern rumlaufen 

Grüße


----------



## hydro (19. Juni 2012)

> 2. Gibts noch andere "schicke" on-ear Kopfhörer außer dem AKG K518 in dem Preisbereich?


Shure SRH240, Audio Technica SJ55, Creative Aurvana, AKG K520 (halboffen), Audio Technica ATH T300... muss aber gestehen, dass ich bis auf den Creative noch keinen davon gehört habe. Was stimmt denn am K518 nicht?


----------



## blauebanane (19. Juni 2012)

danke

evtl zu hoher anpressdruck, bzw kleiner bügel oder so, habe einen recht großen kopf. habe den noch nicht aufgehabt aber das wär halt das einzige manko was ich erstmal hätte.


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Juni 2012)

Heyho danke nochmal an die Leute, die mich bei meinen Magnat Boxen über die Hochtöner beraten haben. Ich hab jetzt 2 Westra xdt-25-904 Seidenkalottenhochtöner eingebaut und die sind echt super. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die einen tick lauter sind, ist aber eher ein Gefühl und der Klang der Boxen insgesamt ist super


----------



## Verminaard (19. Juni 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @
> Wie rechtfertigen eigentlich Hifi-Zeitungen eine Rangliste von Lautsprecherkabeln, die nach Klangniveau oder ä. sortiert sind ?


 
Keine Ahnung aber ich habe diesen Link wiedergefunden.
Ich hoffe das das bisschen dazu beitraegt, diesen ewigen Kabelschwachsinn etwas einzudaemmen


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (21. Juni 2012)

Moin

Ich war Montag aufn Limp Bizkit Konzert, und habe bischen mit mein Handy aufgenommen (Samsung Galaxy Note), nun habe ich die mir angesehen und musste Feststellen, das der Ton total übersteuert ist.

Video selbst ist Top, ich habe damals schon beim Bushido Konzert mit mein alten Samsung Galaxy I9000 aufgenommen und da war der Ton schon Übersteuert.

Mit mein Samsung Galaxy Note dachte ich das es vill. besser wird aber war wohl nichts, ich habe die Tonspur versucht mit Audacity zu bearbeiten, (Normalisieren, Rauschunterdrückung usw.) hilft alles nicht der Ton bleibt so, ich 

denke mal das ich die Tonspurt nicht mehr Retten kann oder ?

Ich habe mal gelesen, das man mit der Voodoo Olus App, damit besser wird, stimmt das ?

Danke

Mfg


----------



## sipsap (21. Juni 2012)

da lässt sich nicht viel machen. nächste mal finger aufs mic


----------



## Darkseth (21. Juni 2012)

Was erwartest du denn von nem billigen mikro, welches in erster Linie für Gespräche gedacht ist^^
Profi mikros sind alleine schon größer als dein Note ^^


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (21. Juni 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> da lässt sich nicht viel machen. nächste mal finger aufs mic



Finger auf das Mic ? Dämpf ich so den Ton ? oder wie muss ich das verstehen 



Darkseth schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn von nem billigen mikro, welches in erster Linie für Gespräche gedacht ist^^
> Profi mikros sind alleine schon größer als dein Note ^^



Hatte gedacht es würde klappen, damals mit mein Motorola Milestone hatte ich mal ein Konzert von Billy Talent aufgenommen und es war echt gut, kein Ton Übersteuerung


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn von nem billigen mikro, welches in erster Linie für Gespräche gedacht ist^^
> Profi mikros sind alleine schon größer als dein Note ^^


 
Nicht die Größe machts . Ein kleines bisschen kann die Membranoberfläche aber Einfluss auf die Pegelfestigkeit haben joaaaa.

Finger drauf ist nen eher zweckorientierter Tipp, funktioniert aber. Die Frage ob es dämpft kannst dir selber beantworten . Steck dir die Finger in die Ohren, hat den selben Effekt .


----------



## Kaviarfresser (24. Juni 2012)

Eine kurze Frage:
Können Lautsprecher eigentlich genau wie echte Instrumente die Musik spürbar machen? Das das bei tiefen Tönen funktioniert is klar aber z.B Trompeten hab ich noch nie "gespürt". Geht das überhaupt?
Oder ist das eine Frage des Pegels?


----------



## bruchpilot94 (24. Juni 2012)

Kaviarfresser schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage:
> Können Lautsprecher eigentlich genau wie echte Instrumente die Musik spürbar machen? Das das bei tiefen Tönen funktioniert is klar aber z.B Trompeten hab ich noch nie "gespürt". Geht das überhaupt?
> Oder ist das eine Frage des Pegels?


 Also meiner Erfahrung nach nicht wirklich.
Je nach Lautspreher und den Umgebungsgegebenheiten können auch mal der Mitteltonbereich "spürbar "werden aber nicht so wie bei einem echten Instrument (kommt natürlich auch auf die Frequenz an, die der Ton hat).


----------



## Timsu (24. Juni 2012)

Klar, wenn das in der Aufnahme drin ist kann man das auch zuhause Erleben (mit Entsprechenden Lautsprechern)
Es gibt einige, die ein Lautsprecher/Sub System haben, welches bis 25 hz recht linear und mit akzeptablem Gruppenlaufzeiten spielt.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (24. Juni 2012)

Naja ich meinte eher de Mitteltonbereich weil im Tiefton ist die "Spürbarkeit" ja recht einfach zu erreichen.


----------



## Diavel (24. Juni 2012)

Höhö,

bin grad im Hififorum in die Beyerdynamic T90 Testaktion gerutscht, als ehemaliger DT990Pro Nutzer bin ich mal schwer gespannt auf das Teil. Bei interesse hinterlasse ich hier auch gerne ein paar Eindrücke.

Grüße


----------



## PEG96 (24. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch drinn, dass Interesse ist aber mal krass, 15 Leute in 4 Minuten und ich habs natürlich verschlafen und liege nun auf Platz 19.


----------



## Diavel (24. Juni 2012)

Ach, Du hast Dich ja schon zum Tauschen angeboten Aber das ist kornastiker wahrscheinlich zu spät, oder?

Grüße

Ps: bin auf 3


----------



## PEG96 (24. Juni 2012)

Mal sehen, wenn nicht ist es auch kein Beinbruch


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2012)

bruchpilot94 schrieb:


> Also meiner Erfahrung nach nicht wirklich.
> Je nach Lautspreher und den Umgebungsgegebenheiten können auch mal der Mitteltonbereich "spürbar "werden aber nicht so wie bei einem echten Instrument (kommt natürlich auch auf die Frequenz an, die der Ton hat).


 
Alles eine Sache des Lautsprechers .


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn dir ein Trompeter aus 1m voll auf die Rübe bläst (spreche da aus Erfahrung, saß da mal im Orchester) merkt amn das natürlich. Liegt aber auch am Schallpegel, weil das einfach saulaut ist. Beim Lautsprecher benötigt man den dann eben auch.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (25. Juni 2012)

@ iceman:
Ja genau das hätt ich ja gern, das ich das gefühl mittem im Orchester zu sitzen 
(bin selbst Klarinettist, die sitzen zum Glück vor den Trompeten XD)
Und dieses Feeling bekomm ich sonst nicht, egal.welcher Pegel 
Wo fangen denn Lautsprecher an mit denen man die.Musik wirklich miterlebt?


----------



## Domowoi (26. Juni 2012)

Musik erleben ist wohl für jeden unterschiedlich. Meiner Meinung nach muss gute Musik nicht laut sein. Wenn Du aber wirklich die Vibrationen fühlen möchtest brauchst Du vermutlich einen sehr hohen Pegel. Außerdem kommt es auch noch auf andere Faktoren wie der Abstand, die Aufstellung der Lautsprecher und die Qualität der abgespielten Musik.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2012)

Vibration spüren kannst du so oder so nur bei niedrigen Frequenzen. Bei hohen Tönen ist das einzig mögliche Gefühl der Schmerz als Warnung dass das Gehör schaden nimmt.


----------



## Bash0r (26. Juni 2012)

So meine zwei nuBox 381 sind gerade angekommen....und ich sitze noch auf arbeit...
Hoffe ich werde bei denen was spüren  haha, sonst werden sie zurück geschickt.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (26. Juni 2012)

Naja.... Die Töne meiner Klarinette kann ich auch spüren, und die sind weder tief noch laut 
Tiefster ton ist ein kleines E notiert also klingend klein F..... o.O
Das gleiche bei Trompeten (die natürlich lauter sind  )
Da spürst du auch ein c1 
(musiktheorie lässt grüßen XD)


----------



## Zeke2000 (26. Juni 2012)

Ninjafrage incoming:

Ist es eigentlich schlimm, wenn man ´ne Klinkenbuchse dauernd beansprucht? Ich weckhsel bei meinem Mainboard ständig von Headset zu Boxen und auch die Mikrobuchse wird oft beansprucht. Ich glaub ja langsam, ich hab Glück, dass ich ´n Asus Board habe  Ne, im ernst, sonderlich gut kann das nicht sein oder ist es tatsächlich recht egal?

Falls nicht: Günstige Möglichkeit 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anzuschließen mit ´nem Switch oder so? Ich denke mal, wenn man diese billigen 4 Euro "1 auf 2 Buchsen"-Stecker nimmt, kriegt ein Gerät immer nur die halbe Leistung, auch wenn das andere gar nicht läuft oder? Oder auch komplett Wumpe?


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. Juni 2012)

Kaviarfresser schrieb:


> Naja.... Die Töne meiner Klarinette kann ich auch spüren, und die sind weder tief noch laut
> Tiefster ton ist ein kleines E notiert also klingend klein F..... o.O


 Liegt daran, dass ein Ton aus einem Instrument niemals aus nur einer Frequenz besteht, sondern jede Menge Ober- und Untertöne entstehen. So kann auch ein vermeintlich hoher Ton des Instruments niedrige Frequenzen erzeugen, die evt. spürbar sind.
Siehe die immer gleichen Linien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von unten nach oben werden die Frequenzen dargestellt. Unten sind Niedrige, oben Hohe. In diesem Fall ein kurzer Gesangsausschnitt, man kann die Tonhöhenverläufe auch nachvollziehen.




Zeke2000 schrieb:


> Ninjafrage incoming:
> 
> Ist es eigentlich schlimm, wenn man ´ne Klinkenbuchse dauernd beansprucht? Ich weckhsel bei meinem Mainboard ständig von Headset zu Boxen und auch die Mikrobuchse wird oft beansprucht. Ich glaub ja langsam, ich hab Glück, dass ich ´n Asus Board habe  Ne, im ernst, sonderlich gut kann das nicht sein oder ist es tatsächlich recht egal?


Naja man sollte es nicht übertreiben, aber sofern du den Stecker immer möglichst gerade rausziehst, sollte die Buchse ne Weile halten. Schräg, oder am Kabel rausziehen beschädigt da deutlich mehr. Nach einigen Malen sitzt die Klinke nicht mehr richtig fest.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2012)

Zeke2000 schrieb:


> Falls nicht: Günstige Möglichkeit 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anzuschließen mit ´nem Switch oder so? Ich denke mal, wenn man diese billigen 4 Euro "1 auf 2 Buchsen"-Stecker nimmt, kriegt ein Gerät immer nur die halbe Leistung, auch wenn das andere gar nicht läuft oder? Oder auch komplett Wumpe?


Wenn es ein Umschalter ist(gibt bei Amazon und co zig davon, oder eben mit Teilen von reichelt für ~5€ selbst löten) bekommt auch immer einer die volle Leistung. Bei einer reinen Parallelschaltung bekommt natürlich jeder nur die halbe Leistung. Wenn du dir den Klingeldraht hinter so einer 3,5mm Klinke mal genauer angesehen hast wirst du auch feststellen dass die Leistungsanfordeurng an den Usmchalter quasi nicht existent ist.


----------



## Bier (27. Juni 2012)

Zeke2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ninjafrage incoming:
> 
> Ist es eigentlich schlimm, wenn man ´ne Klinkenbuchse dauernd beansprucht? Ich weckhsel bei meinem Mainboard ständig von Headset zu Boxen und auch die Mikrobuchse wird oft beansprucht. Ich glaub ja langsam, ich hab Glück, dass ich ´n Asus Board habe  Ne, im ernst, sonderlich gut kann das nicht sein oder ist es tatsächlich recht egal?
> 
> Falls nicht: Günstige Möglichkeit 2 Geräte gleichzeitig anzuschließen mit ´nem Switch oder so? Ich denke mal, wenn man diese billigen 4 Euro "1 auf 2 Buchsen"-Stecker nimmt, kriegt ein Gerät immer nur die halbe Leistung, auch wenn das andere gar nicht läuft oder? Oder auch komplett Wumpe?



Ich glaub hier war mal jmd. Der sich die Soundkarte zerschossen hat (Kurzschluss) weil er einen Klinkenstecker rausgezogen hat als der PC angeschaltet war.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2012)

Das muss aber dann ne richtig beschissene Soundkarte gewesen sein, wenn man beim Stecker ziehen ne überspannung erzeugt, eigentlich nen ding der unmöglichkeit, den halbwegs gute Soundkarten sind drauf ausgelegt das man im laufenden Betrieb die Stecker ziehen und wieder reinstecken kann, zum einen besitzen die nen Kontakt in der Buchse welche nen Relais schaltet und so den Ausgang mutet, zum anderen würde eher das Gerät das angeschlossen ist nen Schaden nehmen und nicht die Soundkarte. Und selbst wenn man dieses Relais überbrückt passiert rein garnix, war früher nämlich nen beliebter Trick um die X-FI karten aufzuwerten weil bei manchen die Relais die im Signalweg sitzen den Sound beinflusst haben, und da is bisher auch nie ne Soundkarte verreckt zumindest ist mir nix bekannt.

Achja und ob das ner Klinkenbuchse schadet wenn man dauernd den Stecker zieht, hängt ganz von der Qualität der Buchse ab, es gibt billigste schrott buchsen bei dennen in der Tat die Kontakte ausleiern, kenn ich z.b aus meiner Kindheit bei Walkmans für 20mark da sind die buchsen oft ausgelutscht gewesen.


----------



## sipsap (27. Juni 2012)

es war eine D1 und es war ein usb-headset mit klinke (kave). kam mir ja auch spanisch vor, aber das mochte der pc gar nicht. umstecken im laufenden betrieb -> freeze -> neustart.
nunja nach diesem einen speziellen mal hat er die soka nicht mehr erkannt. hab dann trick 75-b-alpha ausgepackt und sie nen tag ausgebaut und dann wieder ein. läuft einwandfrei


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juni 2012)

Brauche mal einen Tipp von euch. BRauche für meinen Multimedia PC einen digitalen *koaxialen* Ausgang. Habe aber nur eine Toslink-Buchse...

Könnt ihr mir eine kleine Soundkarte empfehlen, die diesen Job übernimmt ?


----------



## Bier (27. Juni 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:
			
		

> Brauche mal einen Tipp von euch. BRauche für meinen Multimedia PC einen digitalen koaxialen Ausgang. Habe aber nur eine Toslink-Buchse...
> 
> Könnt ihr mir eine kleine Soundkarte empfehlen, die diesen Job übernimmt ?



Gibts da nicht Adapter für? Ich mein sowas hab ich mal bei Saturn oder so gesehen.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Juni 2012)

Ich hab auchmal ne Frage: Im Gartne hab ich noch ein paar große Standlautsprecher, die haben jedoch keinerlei Typenschild oder so. Weiß jemand, was das für Welche sind? Ich denk mal, das es irgendwelche billig-Lautsprecher sind, frag aber lieber nochmal nach
Achja und was sind das für komische Gitter vor dem Hochtöner?


----------



## Crystexs (27. Juni 2012)

Du könntest mal einen der Tieftöner raus bauen und schauen was das für ein Typ, bzw Hersteller ist. Eventuell lässt sich darüber was ableiten


----------



## Kaviarfresser (28. Juni 2012)

Gibt es einen KHV für in-ears der Stufenlose lautstärkeneinstellung.hat? Denn an meinem.Galaxy S sind mir die Phonak PFE112 auf der leisesten stufe teilweise zu laut, tiefe Frequenzen werden aber nicht wiedergegeben.....
Etwas Empfindliche Ohren XD


----------



## Diavel (28. Juni 2012)

Nen FiiO E7 dürftes machen. Der lässt sich digital in seeehr vielen Stufen regeln.

Grüße


----------



## Kaviarfresser (28. Juni 2012)

Gibts da was günstigeres? Der is dann für die PFE die ja nicht so viel mehr kosten schon etwas zu teuer oder?


----------



## Diavel (28. Juni 2012)

Was heißt zu teuer?  Nen FiiO E6 klappt natürlich auch, aber der hat halt nen stärkeres Grundrauschen. Wenn Du leisehörer bist kann das schon nerven.

Grüße


----------



## iceman650 (28. Juni 2012)

E6 hat mich auch an Weststone 4 nicht genervt rauschtechnisch. Und naja, stufenlos ist der auch nicht 
Mit der Kombination aus Handy und KHV bekommt man natürlich mehr Stufen.


----------



## Diavel (28. Juni 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Mit der Kombination aus Handy und KHV bekommt man natürlich mehr Stufen.


 
Darauf wollte ich abzielen.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (29. Juni 2012)

Aber eins versteh ich nicht: der E6 ist ja ein verstärker, macht also das signal nicht leiser O.o
Nach meiner Überlegung wäre dann die Stufe1 am E6 genau die gleiche Lautstärke wie am Handy? Oder hab ich da einen denkfehler?


----------



## Diavel (29. Juni 2012)

Jap, denkfehler. Der kann auch leiser. Im normalfall solltest Du am Handy voll aufdrehen und dann nur am FiiO regeln. Wenn Dir da die kleinste Stufe noch zu laut ist drehst Du am Handy einfach leiser. Mit der Kombi bekommst Du dann seeeehr geringe Lautstärken hin.

Grüße


----------



## Kaviarfresser (29. Juni 2012)

Ok dann werd ich mir das teil mal bestellen 
Braucht man eigentlich einen adapter um den KHV am Handy anstecken zu können oder ist der dabei?


----------



## iceman650 (29. Juni 2012)

Ist alles dabei, also ein kurzes, ein etwas längeres Klinkenkabel und auch ein Ladekabel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juli 2012)

Mein D/A-Wandler hat zwei Paar Ausgänge. Das eine Paar ist ein ganz nomales Cinch-Paar, das andere ein XLR. Mein Vollverstärker hat aber keinen XLR-Eingang.
Ist es nun egal, wie ich die beiden verbinde ? Gibt ja auch sowas : Nubert - nuConnect XLR Adapter - Audiokabel


----------



## Diavel (1. Juli 2012)

Wenn Dein Amp nur Chinch hat reicht auch Chinch. XLR ist halt mechanisch nochmal stabiler und kann symmetrisch genutzt werden, das fällt bei Chinchadaptern aber weg.

Grüße


----------



## Crystexs (1. Juli 2012)

Ist im Grunde egal. Der Sinn hinter XLR ist ja die Symetrische Signalübertragung, dadruch werden störeinstrahlungen ins Kabel verhindert. Sowas wird aber fast nur im Profi/Veranstaltungsbereich eingesetzt.
Die Kabellängen bei normalem Hifi sind aber normalerweise eh so kurz das es nicht wirklich viel Sinn machen würde, daher kannst du mit den Adaptern, oder auch direkt mit Cinch arbeiten.


----------



## Blue_Gun (3. Juli 2012)

Welche Subwoofer gibt es denn um 400-500€, die Heimkinotauglich sind? Sollte man auch Subwoofer probehören, gibts da wirklich große Unterschiede?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Juli 2012)

Ich kann dir die von Nubert empfehlen


----------



## Finch?? (3. Juli 2012)

XTZ, ist Nubert in günstiger.


----------



## Caspar (4. Juli 2012)

Selbstbau... Subs bauen ist einfach.  Bissl kleben und löten. Den Lack macht der Lackierer für günstiges Geld.


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2012)

Lackierer kostet Stundenlohn. Schlau sein und furnieren, MPX nehmen oder gefärbtes MDF mit Klarlack nehmen.  (so meine Meinung )
Wobei ich für den unbedarften User auch zu XTZ raten würde. Für den Preis absolut guter Kram, den man dort anbietet!


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Juli 2012)

Mal eine Frage am Rande: Wisst ihr, ob man für die Edifier S550 die Fernbedienung nachbestellen kann? Weil ich habe meine.. nunja... verlegt


----------



## Caspar (4. Juli 2012)

Idealerweise beim Edifier-Support anrufen. 

@ Iceman, 

Recht haste - aber Hochglanz für 50-70€ pro Würfel wirkt noch mal anders. Günstiges Finish vom Profi. 
MDF Schwarz ist auch geil und simpel.  (Nur das Zurechtfummeln ist ne fiese Sauerei. ^^)


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Juli 2012)

Mache ich dann nachher mal 
Was glaubt ihr, wieviel so ein Ding kostet? Mehr als 10 €? Ich habe so ein ungutes Gefühl.. 
Egal, sehe ich dann mal


----------



## Blue_Gun (4. Juli 2012)

Nein, da wir keine Werkstatt im Haus haben möchte ich nicht selber bauen. Da bin ich auch nicht so begabt drin 

Was haltet ihr von den Subs aus der Diamond Reihe von Wharfedale?


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Juli 2012)

Nabend,
weiß jemand, wo der klangliche Unterschied zwischen den AKG K701 und den Q701 liegt? Immerhin sind die Q teurer.

Und ab welcher Preisklasse würde sich ein zusätzlicher Hybrid Kopfhörerverstärker lohnen? Oder kann man da keine Pauschale Aussage treffen, weils eh Geschmackssache is?

Danke


----------



## €eld (4. Juli 2012)

wie kann man die Kopfhörer als Standardwiedergabegerät auswählen? In den Soundoptionen sind die bei mir ausgegraut.


----------



## Timsu (4. Juli 2012)

Sind denn Kopfhörer angeschlossen / aktiviert?


----------



## €eld (4. Juli 2012)

Ja sind angeschlossen.


----------



## Diavel (4. Juli 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Nabend,
> weiß jemand, wo der klangliche Unterschied zwischen den AKG K701 und den Q701 liegt? Immerhin sind die Q teurer.
> 
> Und ab welcher Preisklasse würde sich ein zusätzlicher Hybrid Kopfhörerverstärker lohnen? Oder kann man da keine Pauschale Aussage treffen, weils eh Geschmackssache is?
> ...


 
Die Q haben ne andere Farbe, nen wechselbares Kabel, ich glaube nen 2. Kabel im Zubehör (nicht sicher) und einige bescheinigen ihnen einen leicht anderen Klang. Manche sagen auch das wär nur die normale Serienstreuung bei AKG. Ich hab bis jetzt leider nur den K gehört.

Nen Hybrid Kopfhörerverstärker lohnt sich genau dann wenn man ein wenig Röhrenklang haben will. Also, wie du sagtest: Reine Geschmackssache.

Grüße


----------



## PEG96 (4. Juli 2012)

Außerdem sind die Fertigungstoleranzen niedriger als beim K701


----------



## sipsap (5. Juli 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sind die Fertigungstoleranzen niedriger als beim K701



Könnte also mal passieren, dass zwei gleich klingen x)


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich 2 Chassis hab, einen Tief/Mitteltöner und einen Hochtöner, die beide einen unterschiedlichen Wirkungsgrad haben, und ich die beide in eine Box bauen würde, kann ich die dann irgendwie auf ein gleiches Niveau bringen? Also z.B. am PC ein bisschen mitm Equalizer spielen? Oder geht das nicht?[SIZE=+6][SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juli 2012)

Passende Frequenzweiche bauen mit entsprechender Dämpfung


----------



## spionkaese (5. Juli 2012)

Hat hier jemand den AKG K 550?
Ich plane mir in der nächsten Zeit neue Kopfhörer zu kaufen,
mein ursprünglicher Favorit war der K701, da sich mein Musikgeschmack in der letzten Zeit aber stark in Richtung Metallica verlagert hat,
zweifle ich inzwischen daran, dass der eine gute Wahl wäre.
Laut dem 12-seitigen Thread im Hifi Forum soll er wohl etwas schlechter als der K701, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Geschlossenen ganz gut sein, vor allem für momentan 186€ bei Amazon oder Thomann.
Für unterwegs wäre der K550 natürlich besser (weil geschlossen, die armen Mitreisenden im Bus sollte man nicht unnötig nerven), die Höhen sollen aber beim K701 besser sein.
Für mich keine leichte Entscheidung, da mir bisher jede Vergleichsmöglichkeit fehlt (höchstens ein uralter K340, der hat aber auch schon über 20 Jahre aufm Buckel).
Kann mir hier jemand nen Rat geben?

Hmm, hab grad noch das hier gefunden,
erschwert die Entscheidung noch weiter.
Zusammenfassung:
Rauscht weniger als der K701, hat ne tiefere, dafür aber weniger breite Bühne.
Soll aber weniger gut für schnellen Rock/Metal 
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Wo fängt denn schneller Rock/Metal an


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Juli 2012)

Hast du dir schon mal den K 540 angeguckt ?


----------



## spionkaese (5. Juli 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon mal den K 540 angeguckt ?


Die hier?
Danke für den Tipp, die sind aber 100€ billiger und bis jetzt lesen sich die Erfahrungen eher wie Badewanne/DJ.
(ich verlasse mich da bis jetzt ganz aufs Hifi Forum, die Leute da machen nen relativ kompetenten Eindruck, zumindest größtenteils)
Der AKG K 550 geht eher in Richtung Studiokopfhörer,
da ist die Nummerierung nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. Juli 2012)

Bin ja auch am überlegen, welche ich mir holen soll. Werd nächste Woche evtl mal probehören fahren.
Hauptsächlich hab ich mich auf die eingeschossen:
-AKG K 701 oder Q
-Denon AH-D2000, 
-Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition, 
-Sennheiser HD 598
Werd natürlich auch andere hören. Mal schauen, was bei raus kommt

edit: kann mir jemand im Vorfeld sagen, ob die auch für größere Ohren brauchbar sind? Keine riesen Ohren


----------



## Diavel (6. Juli 2012)

Definitiv alle, hatte die alle schon aufm Kopf. Klanglich alle sehr unterschiedlich abgestimmt. Hast Dir da ne gute auswahl zusammengestellt.

Grüße


----------



## hydro (6. Juli 2012)

Für Rock/Metall würde ich eher einen DT880 nehmen, hat imo mehr Punch, nur die Höhen können stressen.

Für den Q701 bekommt man aber auch schon einen guten Shure/Ultrasone, die wie ich finde, in der Auflistung fehlen. Vllt auch mal einen DT770 250Ohm, ich finde dem wird immer viel zu wenig Beachtung geschenkt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juli 2012)

Klar kann man den K540 nicht als Studiokopfhörer bezeichnen. Was wäre dann der K701 ?
Hör ihn dir aber trotzdem mal an, ich mag ihn manchmal sogar lieber als meinen K701


----------



## Darkseth (6. Juli 2012)

Hifi Kopfhörer.

Studio kopfhörer haben meist Wendelkabel, sowie nen etwas stärkeren Anpressdruck, damit er besser auf dem kopf bleibt


----------



## spionkaese (6. Juli 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Klar kann man den K540 nicht als Studiokopfhörer bezeichnen. Was wäre dann der K701 ?
> Hör ihn dir aber trotzdem mal an, ich mag ihn manchmal sogar lieber als meinen K701


Kannst du die Abstimmung beschreiben?
Alles was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe hörte sich eher nach bassiger Abstimmung an.
Ich hatte mich bis jetzt halt auf K701 und K550 festgelegt, ersterer ist im Hochtonbereich gut, letzterer hat im Prinzip ne etwas andere Bühne und mehr Bass.
Ich würde mein Budget halt schon gerne ausnutzen, ohne 3 Mal zu bestellen 


Darkseth schrieb:


> Hifi Kopfhörer.
> 
> Studio kopfhörer haben meist Wendelkabel, sowie nen etwas stärkeren Anpressdruck, damit er besser auf dem kopf bleibt


Mein K518 hat auch nen starken Anspressdruck


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juli 2012)

Naja, na klar sind die Höhen nicht so start aufgelöst wie beim K701. Insgesamt würde ich den Klang des K540 zwar als warm bezeichnen, nicht aber als basslastig


----------



## spionkaese (6. Juli 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Naja, na klar sind die Höhen nicht so start aufgelöst wie beim K701. Insgesamt würde ich den Klang des K540 zwar als warm bezeichnen, nicht aber als basslastig


Hmm, also ähnlich wie der K550.
Ich denke ich werde mir dann erstmal den K550 bestellen 
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp, aber mehr als 100€ unterm Budget ist doch etwas viel 
Hab grade noch nen Test auf Headroom gelesen, hört sich echt gut an


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juli 2012)

Mit dem K550 wirst du viel Spaß haben 

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Sturmi (6. Juli 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Bin ja auch am überlegen, welche ich mir holen soll. Werd nächste Woche evtl mal probehören fahren.
> Hauptsächlich hab ich mich auf die eingeschossen:
> -AKG K 701 oder Q
> -Denon AH-D2000,
> ...



Statt dem DT 990 Edition lieber den DT 990 Pro nehmen. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Optik und ein Wendelkabel statt einem glatten. Dafür aber 80 € günstiger.

Edit: Und der Anpressdruck ist etwas höher beim Pro.


----------



## Blue_Gun (6. Juli 2012)

Was kann man für AVRs für Wharfedale 10.7, Center CM und 10.0/10.1 empfehlen? Gebraucht wird nur 5.1. 

Ich hätte an 500€ gedacht, lohnt es sich mehr auszugeben?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juli 2012)

Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, was du für Anforderungen im Bereich Bedienung und Anschlussmöglichkeiten stellst 

Eine Surround-Vorstufe + Mehrkanal-Endstufe ist nichts für dich ?


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. Juli 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Eine Surround-Vorstufe + Mehrkanal-Endstufe ist nichts für dich ?


 
Was heißt das konkret für den Preis bzw. Nutzen? Hab von sowas noch nicht viel gehört.

Ich brauche eigentlich nur DTS Master und max 3 HDMI Eingänge, einen Ausgang. Steureung per Android App wäre auch nicht schlecht, muss aber nicht sein.

Der Pioneer VSX-827 und er VSX-922 unterscheiden sich dann eigentlich nur in den Anschlüssen und der untersch. Wattzahlen oder sehe ich da was falsch?



Gruß


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Eine Surround-Vorstufe + Mehrkanal-Endstufe ist nichts für dich ?


 
Garantiert nicht, weil außerhalb des Budgets...


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Juli 2012)

garantiert! Selbst meine "Billig"-Variante hat nen Wert von 1500€ 

Schau dir mal den Marantz SR6006 an. Der sollte alles haben, was du  willst. Dann einfach den Vorgänger SR6005 bestellen und den SR6006  bekommen  (Kein Scherz! Der SR6005 wird noch gelistet, ist aber niergendwo mehr verfügbar. Also wird zum selben Preis der SR6006 verschickt)


----------



## hydro (8. Juli 2012)

Kennt sich jemand mit Streaming Geräten ala Squeezebox u.ä. aus?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Juli 2012)

Wir haben eine Squeezebox Boom im Haushhalt


----------



## Blue_Gun (8. Juli 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> garantiert! Selbst meine "Billig"-Variante hat nen Wert von 1500€
> 
> Schau dir mal den Marantz SR6006 an. Der sollte alles haben, was du  willst. Dann einfach den Vorgänger SR6005 bestellen und den SR6006  bekommen  (Kein Scherz! Der SR6005 wird noch gelistet, ist aber niergendwo mehr verfügbar. Also wird zum selben Preis der SR6006 verschickt)


 
z.B. z.B. auch bei redcoon? 
http://www.redcoon.de/B354657-Marantz-SR6005-schwarz_7-Kanal-AV-Receiver?refId=geizhals
Da bekomme ich dann den Nachfolger ohne Meckern?


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Juli 2012)

Was haltet Ihr denn von dem Inport eines Kopfhörers aus den USA?
Hat halt den Vorteil, dass 280 Dollar nichmal 230€ sind. Was mich nur wundert sind die gerademal 15€ Versandkosten mit " USPS First Class Mail". Ein anderer Händler hat "USPS Express Mail International" für über 50€!
Und wie sieht es da mit Zoll aus? Kommt da bei nichmal 230€ noch was drauf?


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Juli 2012)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> z.B. z.B. auch bei redcoon?
> http://www.redcoon.de/B354657-Marantz-SR6005-schwarz_7-Kanal-AV-Receiver?refId=geizhals
> Da bekomme ich dann den Nachfolger ohne Meckern?


 
Ich wollte eigentlich den SR6005 und habe den auch bestellt. Ohne Info kam aber der SR6006 bei mir an. Bei Nachfrage stellte sich heraus, dass es den 6005 nicht mehr gibt und man mir für den Preis den 6006 geschickt hat. Telefonische Anfrage bei anderen Shops ergab das selbe. Also den SR6006 behalten. 2 oder 3 Wochen später hat das nen Freund hier auch so gemacht. Wir haben also jetzt beide einen SR6006 und sind total begeistert.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2012)

Habe mal ne Frage :
Ich möchte meinen PC mit meinem D/A-Wandler verbinden. Gibt es i-einen klanglichen Unterschied (außer der Unterstützung von Dolby xxx) zwischen der Benutzung des Mainboard-Chips und einer separaten Audiokarte ?


----------



## Rat Six (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann möchtest du vom PC in ein Audiointerface, Receiver,... um dort das Tonsignal erst ins Analoge zu konvertieren. Wenn du das zB über ein optisches Kabel machst, so wie ich, dann ist eine Soka im Grunde unnötig, denn der Sound wird nicht angerührt sondern nur durchgeschliffen. Wenn du Surroundsound von Spielen willst, dann musst du eine Soundkarte verwenden die Dolby Digital Live beherrscht. Denn Toslink hat nicht genügend Bandbreite um ein unkomprimiertes Surroundsignal weiter zu leiten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele auf dem PC nicht, also ist eine weitere Soka, die das unterstützen würde, irrelevant, wenn ich Dich verstanden habe 

Danke !


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2012)

Genau so ist es. Solang du im Treiber alle Zusatzeffekte aus bekommst kannst du jede beliebige Soundlösung mit digitalem Ausgang davor setzen.


----------



## hydro (10. Juli 2012)

Ein Unterschied kann dennoch hörbar sein. Hätte ich den Kopfhörer nicht, wäre meine Essence auch schon lange weg. :/


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn der Treiber des Onboardsounds sauber programmiert ist und nur das weiter gibt was er als Signal übergeben bekommt: Nein, da gibt es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## hydro (10. Juli 2012)

Warum nicht? In der Audio-Karte ist doch ein anderer DAC und Analogteil als im externen DAC, warum sollten die dann also exakt identisch klingen? 
Wenn man natürlich die Audio-Karte so wie der Onboard Chip digital anschliesst dürfte idR kein Unterschied zu hören sein, aber selbst das muss nicht so sein.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2012)

Er will einen separaten D/A Wandler an den PC anschließen. Es wird im PC also kein analoges Signal existieren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2012)

Genau


----------



## hydro (10. Juli 2012)

Wobei ich den Grund nicht so recht verstehe, du hast eine Essence und den PC als einzige Musikquelle? Wozu dann die Soka ausbauen und einen DAC hinstellen?! So groß wird der klangliche Zugewinn selbst bei High-End Geräten nicht sein. Plus der KHV der Essence. 



> Wenn man natürlich die Audio-Karte so wie der Onboard Chip digital anschliesst dürfte idR kein Unterschied zu hören sein, aber selbst das muss nicht so sein.


Begründung hast du ja schon gegeben Olstyle. Ich glaube Paravasi war es, der einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Asus und Auzentech gehört hat, beide Digital angeschlossen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2012)

An den D/A-Wandler kann ich aber sowohl den PC als auch meinen Blu-Ray-Player und meine XBOX 360 anschließen


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Ich glaube Paravasi war es, der einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Asus und Auzentech gehört hat, beide Digital angeschlossen.


 Den Creative Treibern wird schon immer vorgeworfen künstlich den Bass zu erhöhen. Damit könnte es zusammen hängen. 
Allerdings kann es auch nur gefühlt besser gewesen sein weil er halt wusste wann welche Karte zum Einsatz kam.


----------



## NuTSkuL (10. Juli 2012)

Externe DACs können sehr wol einen qualitativen Vorteil haben. 
Bitte haut mich jetzt nicht, da das jetzt mehr so halbwissen ist, aber:
ich habe mal gelesen/gehört, dass externe DACs den enormen Vorteil haben, dass sie von der Größe her nicht derart limitiert sind, wie es ne Soka ist. Dadurch kann beim Entwurf darauf geachtet werden, dass sich die Unterschiedlichen "Teile" des DACs nicht gegenseitig beeinflussen. Zudem hat man die Möglichkeit qualitativ hochwertigere Chips/OPAMPs zu Verwenden. Von hochwertigeren Spannungswandlern ganz zu schweigen

Ob das theoretische Signal bei meiner Essence mit OPAMP-Mod nun die teilweise 400€ oder mehr zu einem externen DAC (zB Cambridge DacMagic) rechtfertigen sei mal so hingestellt, aber praktisch gibt es da nen hörbaren Unterschied. Das weiß ich nur schon daher, da ich mal für 2 Tage son Teil hier stehen hatte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2012)

Mir persönlich gefällt auch einfach die klangliche Abstimmung meines DAC 3 von Cambridge Audio besser als die der Essence STX


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2012)

Externe DACs haben wohl in erster Linie den gleichen Vorteil wie komplett externe Soundkarte: sie befinden sich außerhalb der EMV Hölle Namens "PC-Gehäuse". 
So eine Grafik- oder TV-Karte in der direkten Nachbarschaft kann nämlich durchaus mal ins Signal "rein rauschen".


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Juli 2012)

Muss mal eine Zwischenfrage stellen. Was spricht für und gegen das Teufel LT 3 PE (LT 5 "5.1-Set L" - Lautsprecher Teufel)? Hab es für 700€ bekommen, gibt es ein empfehlenswerteres Set?


----------



## iceman650 (12. Juli 2012)

@hydro:
Ich liebe deine Lautsprecher allein schon wegen dem reingemoddeten Vifa-Ringstrahler. 
Habe nur einen in einer großen T+A gehört, und da war er wirklich gut. Also der T+A ging so, der Hochtonbereich war gut 
Messen tut sich der XT200 ja wirklich gut, wenn da jemand gut abgestimmt hat (wovon ich bei dir ausgehe, wer hat es bei dir nochmal gemacht?), hast du einen hervorräkelnden Lautsprecher.
Nur der Aluring um den Original-MT will nicht mehr richtig passen optisch.
Mist, jetzt will ich wieder was bauen (auch wenn noch eine Spirit5 von BPA rumliegt...)


----------



## hydro (13. Juli 2012)

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen bei der Box, vorallem für den beinahe lächerlichen Preis von 250€ fürs Paar. Der Hochtöner ist halt wirklich ein Feinzeichner, überhaupt nicht aggressiv und trotzdem gut auflösend und Detailreich. Auch der Tiefton ist mMn für die Größe wirklich erstaunlich. Wer ihn genau angepasst hat kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, allerdings wurde die Mundorfweiche von Speaker Heaven aus Duisburg aufgebaut. Leider hat der Vorbesitzer sich wirklich keinerlei Mühe gegeben beim Zusammenbau. So dass die LS schon etwas mitgenommen aussehen.
Der Aluring ist wirklich Geschmackssache. Stört mich aber in sofern nicht, das bei mir alles in silber/schwarz gehalten ist. Holzfurnier fände ich deutlich schlimmer.  Mir wäre die Box auch ganz ohne Akzent etwas zu dunkel.

Ich habe auch arge Bedenken das meine nächste Box relativ kostspielig wird, wenn ich noch eine deutliche Klangsteigerung möchte.

Mal schauen ob ich mal irgendwann eine Duetta hören darf und vllt die das nächste Objekt der Begierde wird.


----------



## Timsu (15. Juli 2012)

Und wieder einmal ist einer mit sehr viel Ahnung im HiFi Bereich weg (dfence)


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Juli 2012)

Nicht trauern, vieleicht komm ich wieder, vieleicht auch nicht. Aber ich hab einfach keine Zeit mehr für Foren Aktivitäten und irgendwo is mir auch einfach die Lust ein wenig vergangen ( gilt für alle Foren in dennen ich Angemeldet bin ) 
Machts gut


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Juli 2012)

Passt eigentlich in die Essence STX i-ein Toslink-Stecker rein ?


----------



## Timsu (15. Juli 2012)

Da ist doch ein Adapter mitgeliefert?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Juli 2012)

Der Adapter war nicht dabei, habe sie gebraucht gekauft 
Hast du ein Link bei amazon ?


----------



## Timsu (15. Juli 2012)

Einzeln kann man den glaube ich nicht kaufen.
Du kannst ja mal hier beim Asus Support im Forum anfragen oder du nutzt wie schon so oft im Thread angesprochen einfach einen Konverter (Stromkosten sind dafür bei Dauerbetrieb max. 2€ pro Jahr)


----------



## Sturmi (15. Juli 2012)

Das ist so einer hier: Audio Adapter Toslink Buchse auf 3.5mm optischer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Gibt auch schon fertige Kabel mit Toslink<->optischer 3,5mm Klinke Anschluss.
http://www.amazon.de/Adapter-Toslin...65XO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342380974&sr=8-1


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Juli 2012)

Danke, genau den habe ich gesucht und die Kabel davon habe ich auch gefunden


----------



## Uziflator (16. Juli 2012)

Tauscht "Thomann" eigentlich Kopfhörer um wenn die rechte Ohrmuschel plötzlich defekt ist?


----------



## Blue_Gun (16. Juli 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Tauscht "Thomann" eigentlich Kopfhörer um wenn die rechte Ohrmuschel plötzlich defekt ist?


 
Ruf doch einfach mal an, der Support da ist Spitze.


----------



## Uziflator (16. Juli 2012)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Ruf doch einfach mal an, der Support da ist Spitze.


 
Hab erstmal ne Emial geschickt


----------



## sinthor4s (16. Juli 2012)

Der Support von Thomann ist wirklich gut. Meinen K701 mit Lötstellen-Problem haben sie
ohne Probleme repariert und jegliches Porto übernommen. (nach etwas über einem Jahr Benutzung)


----------



## Domowoi (17. Juli 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Tauscht "Thomann" eigentlich Kopfhörer um wenn die rechte Ohrmuschel plötzlich defekt ist?


 Kommt darauf an, wie lange Du den Kopfhörer schon hast. Wenn es unter 6 Monate sind sind sie dazu verpflichtet. Außerdem hast Du vermutlich einen Garantieanspruch über 2 Jahre (je nach Hersteller). Zurücksenden musst Du den Kopfhörer auf jeden Fall wenn das verlangt wird.

Ich denke mal Du hast relativ gute Chancen. Auch wenn Du vielleicht ein paar Wochen ohne den Kopfhörer auskommen musst.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (17. Juli 2012)

Was da auf uns wohl zu kommt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PEG96 (17. Juli 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Was da auf uns wohl zu kommt?



Na das Denon 4 neue Produktreihen vorstellen wird ist ja schon länger bekannt.



> ... 4 neuen Linien von Denon, zur Music Manic Linie. Die anderen Produktlinien heißen Urban Raver, Globe Cruiser und Exercise Freak. Insgesamt sollen noch 8 neue Modelle vorgestellt werden.



Quelle: http://linearsound.wordpress.com/2012/05/30/denon-prasentiert-neue-kopfhorer-d7100-d600-und-c400/

Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, wie gut die neuen Modelle sein werden. Ich bin mir aber sogut wie sicher, dass die neuen Modelle zumindest teilweise von Fostex hergestellt werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Frederic


----------



## hydro (18. Juli 2012)

> Ich bin mir aber sogut wie sicher, dass die neuen Modelle zumindest teilweise von Fostex hergestellt werden.


Sind sie doch jetzt auch schon.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. Juli 2012)

Mir fällt gerade mal einfach so was ein: Hat von euch schon einmal jemand Lautsprecher von Musikelectronic Geithain gehört/gesehen? Der Name kommt mir nur ganz spontan in den Sinn sowie die Tatsache, dass die Dinger von denen in kaum einem normalen Laden zu finden sind.


----------



## iceman650 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte einmal ein Paar Geithains hören, dann aber daran gescheitert, welche zu finden. Die nächsten von mir aus waren im Taunus zu finden.
Mein Händler sagte mir dann auf Nachfrage, er habe bis vor kurzem welche gehabt, und sei froh gewesen sie los zu sein. Nicht weil sie schlecht wären, sondern weil sie so wahnsinnig ehrlich wären, was einige nicht mochten (so sagte man mir).
Nicht umsonst nutzen sehr viele Fernseh-/Radioanstalten Geithains.

Gruß


----------



## Dusk (22. Juli 2012)

Endlich hab ich Ferien. Jetzt ist Einkaufen angesagt. 

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit leider nicht mehr so viel Zeit mich mit dem Thema zu befassen doch ich will mir jetzt endlich mal ne Anlage zulegen. Meine Anfangswahl war die Canton GLE 490 Anlage. Habe aber jetzt ein Angebot bekommen, eine Canton Ergo 1002 DC für 650 Euro, wahrscheinlich kann man den Preis aber noch senken. Sie sind in einem tadellosen Zustand und schauen wirklich gut aus. 

Was sagt ihr dazu? Für was sollte ich mich entscheiden?


----------



## blauebanane (22. Juli 2012)

Für das was sich für dich am besten anhört


----------



## Bier (22. Juli 2012)

Dusk schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich hab ich Ferien. Jetzt ist Einkaufen angesagt.
> 
> Ich hatte in letzter Zeit leider nicht mehr so viel Zeit mich mit dem Thema zu befassen doch ich will mir jetzt endlich mal ne Anlage zulegen. Meine Anfangswahl war die Canton GLE 490 Anlage. Habe aber jetzt ein Angebot bekommen, eine Canton Ergo 1002 DC für 650 Euro, wahrscheinlich kann man den Preis aber noch senken. Sie sind in einem tadellosen Zustand und schauen wirklich gut aus.
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu? Für was sollte ich mich entscheiden?



Hör und Schau dir die Ergo auf jeden Fall mal genauer an. Wenn sie noch vollständig in Ordnung sind würd ich sie den GLE 490 vorziehen.


----------



## Stixx (27. Juli 2012)

Hi! 

Warum tut Ihr euch und euren Ohren eigentlich so weh, bis auf ein paar  Kopfhörerspezies? Warum belastet Ihr euren Geldbeutel so unnötig? Warum  kauft Ihr nach Marken und nicht nach Qualität? Warum denkt ihr nicht an  Abstände, Platz und Raummoden in euren Zimmern (Physik)? Warum sind eure  Räume akustisch voll daneben wenn Ihr so viel Geld in "Eure  Soundanlagen" investiert? Warum kauft Ihr Marke XY und habt keine  ordentlichen entprechenden DA-AD Wandler oder Monoendstufen oder  Stereoverstärker sondern Nullachtfünfzehn-Verstärker-Receiver? Warum  kauft ihr für 50€ Lautsprecher von Tastaturherstellern? AUTSCH! 

Warum herrscht bei euch im Klangbild nirgends homogenität? 

Bei mir zu Hause sieht es folgender Maßen aus:

Kinderkino Yamaha DSP Z-7, M-Audio Delta 1010, 6x Magnat Quantum (MQ)  507, 1x MQ 513, 1x MQ 730A  und ein Panasonic 46VT20. 20m² und der Raum  voll abgedunkelt. Zuspieler HTPC damit haben meine Großen und die  Kleinen einige schöne Momente gehabt, hab extra Ikea-Sessel gekauft  können bis zu 9 Kinder gleichzeitig schauen und wir müssen nicht ins  Kino für 150€ u.m. pro Vorstellung.

Wohnzimmer RME Fireface 800 DSP Z 11 - 6x  MQ709, 1x MQ 716, 4x MQ 703,  2x MQ 730A & ein Panasonic 65VT50 knapp 30m² Zuspieler HTPC voll  abdunkelbar 

Schlafzimmer RME Fireface 800 - DSP Z9 , 4x MQ 505, 1x MQ 513, 1x MQ 730A, Panasonic 50VT30

Das ist teilweise altes Audioequipment, welches durch Neues ersetz  worden ist. RME UFX z.B. Trotzdem sind die Magnat Preis/Leistung Sieger  und kosten nicht die Welt. Ich hätte mir auch B&W kaufen können oder  einen anderen Premiumhersteller aber Warum? Im Frequenzgang ähneln sich  B&W anderen Lautsprechern extrem sind aber durch den Aufschlag  nicht gerechtfertigt wenn es um Qualität/Preis - Leistung/Preis geht.  Elac, Canton und enige andere Hersteller werden genau wie Magnat von nur  einer Hauptfirma gebaut sollen die Treiber jetzt auf einmal komplett  anders klingen? Nein, das tun sie nicht.

Und bitte denkt an einfache Physik im Raum! Nicht alles Nebeneinander  sondern Stereodreieck 60° und Dolby-Vorschriften auch mal Ernst nehmen!  Abstände zu den Wänden!

Bei meinen Schnittplätzen (zwei an der Zahl) kommt nur ME Geithain zum  Einsatz (NDR-WDR-MDR). Zum Gegenhören verwende ich Genelecs. Man kann  auch günstig preiswerte Studiomoniore kaufen die extrem linear sind  Phonic P8A, die Baugleich mit den HR824 sind, für nur 200€ das Stück  oder Adam A8X. Also tut euren Ohren mal was Gutes und nicht nur "highest  SPL" oder "Best Speakas in da House"!

Grüße

ein
MG BuT IHK
Film u Videoeditor IHK
Dipl. Audioengineer SAE
und demnächst BA Medientechnik

Edit-PS: AKG K271MKII-Beyerdynamic DT770Pro und Ultrasone für die Ohren ist Okay, alles andere ist Badewanne!

Zusatz: Ich hab den Beitrag hierher verschoben und falls sich jemand fragt warum man bei Schnittplätzen ein Audiointerface RME UFX nutzt und kein Mischpult sollte sich mal die Ergonomiefrage stellen und mit den Vorteilen/Nachteilen eines Audiointerfaces auseinandersetzem. 

Da gibt es ein ganz klares Pro, genau so verhält es sich mit anderer Outware, warum den Raum mit EVS und andern Systemen zuballern wenn es besser und vor allem günstiger und bequemer geht. Ein Kameramann möchte auch immer eine bequeme Hinterkamerabedienung bzw. der Schärfeassistent möchte auch den besten, bequemsten Followfocus (Poller)....


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Juli 2012)

Meinst du nicht das du damit die Zielgruppe verfehlst?
Das ist Equipment, mit einem Wert, der sich ca. 99% aller User entzieht (auch der Sound-Abteilung).
Der Tip, mit dem Einhalten einfacher Regeln, ist zwar nett gemeint, aber das wird hier oft genug erzählt und wer
sich nicht daran hält, ist entweder nicht gewillt es anders anzustellen, oder kann es auf Grund der Gegebenheiten
nicht anders aufstellen.

Bitte belehre uns nicht so aggressiv oder geh woanders trollen.


----------



## Bier (27. Juli 2012)

sinthor4s schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du nicht das du damit die Zielgruppe verfehlst?
> Das ist Equipment, mit einem Wert, der sich ca. 99% aller User entzieht (auch der Sound-Abteilung).
> Der Tip, mit dem Einhalten einfacher Regeln, ist zwar nett gemeint, aber das wird hier oft genug erzählt und wer
> sich nicht daran hält, ist entweder nicht gewillt es anders anzustellen, oder kann es auf Grund der Gegebenheiten
> ...



Jop seh ich genauso.
Und warum soll ich mich an irgendwelche Dolbyvorschriften halten?? Da muss man von Lautsprecher zu Lautsprecher ausprobieren. Manche stellt man am besten direkt an die Wand, andere brauchen n Meter Abstand, manche richtet man direkt auf den Hörer, andere winkelt man lieber etwas ab usw....


----------



## Timsu (27. Juli 2012)

Einerseits ist der Beitrag zwar überheblich, andererseits steckt auch viel wahres drin.
Gerade Raumakustik und Aufstellung ist bei vielen im Forum unwichtige Nebensache.


----------



## Stixx (27. Juli 2012)

Hi, sorry falls es arrogant rüberkommt! Das tut mir leid. Ich will nicht missionieren, ich möchte das Ihr Audio erlebt und fühlt und euch nicht den nächsten Discountertinitus holt. 

Ja es hat sich über die letzten 10 Jahre einiges angesammelt, ich hatte mit meiner Frau deshalb Grabenkämpfe. Glücklicherweise hat sie früh den Mehrfachnutzen erkannt, Tracy Chapman im ganzen Haus, als würde Sie neben dir stehen, oder Roger Waters mit seinem tiefen Fender Precision Bass. Da machte Ihr auch wieder Musikhören Spaß, doof nur, dass die gesamten guten Filme maximal 5.1 haben (Dänischer, Französischer, Norwegischer Film) und die Dialoge der US Blockbuster auch im O-Ton so mies sind. Wir haben auch Magnat Quantum 501 im Bad und in der Küche mit jeweils einem ESA-R9 Renkforce Stereoverstärker angesteuert und billigen DVD Playern, das ist Okay. Meine Dame und die Kinder hören auf Ihren Schreibtischen mit Yamaha Pianocraft Stereoanlagen ihre Musik wenn Sie es mal laut wollen zum Spaß dann hält das Wohnzimmer mal her. Hier stört und hört das niemand. 

Es ist euer Ding wie Ihr Musik hört, aber bitte Musik muss man, wenn sie musikalisch stark emotional ist oder den Punkt trifft, auch qualitativ ebenwürdig sein um zu wirken. Ich will es nie wieder missen. 

In unseren Autos (VW Passat und T5) habe ich von einem Dänischen Pro Audiohersteller, Dynaudio, die Sets einbauen lassen die der Autohersteller angeboten hat, da sag ich doch nicht nein. Und auch Hörbücher und Hörspiele verstecken filigrane Streicher tief im Raum. Tiefenstaffelung lässt grüßen. 

Grüße


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Juli 2012)

Verwendest du DVD Audio (also nicht DVD Videos mit Audiostream) und SACD?


----------



## iceman650 (27. Juli 2012)

userdx schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Warum tut Ihr euch und euren Ohren eigentlich so weh, bis auf ein paar  Kopfhörerspezies? Warum belastet Ihr euren Geldbeutel so unnötig? Warum  kauft Ihr nach Marken und nicht nach Qualität? Warum denkt ihr nicht an  Abstände, Platz und Raummoden in euren Zimmern (Physik)? Warum sind eure  Räume akustisch voll daneben wenn Ihr so viel Geld in "Eure  Soundanlagen" investiert? Warum kauft Ihr Marke XY und habt keine  ordentlichen entprechenden DA-AD Wandler oder Monoendstufen oder  Stereoverstärker sondern Nullachtfünfzehn-Verstärker-Receiver? Warum  kauft ihr für 50€ Lautsprecher von Tastaturherstellern? AUTSCH!
> 
> ...


Du musst ja meine Stereoanlage inklusive dem Raum und der Aufstellung ziemlich gut kennen, oder? Und man man man habe ich meinen Geldbeutel belastet mit den Gebrauchtkäufen und der Selbstbauerei... Bitte höre auf hier so zu verallgemeinern 
Im übrigen sind DT770 und ganz besonders Ultrasone Badewannen 
Sry, aber der Post ist mmn komplett daneben. Setzt du dich auch in einer Kneipe irgendwo an den Tisch und ranzt die Leute von oben herab an und unterstellst ihnen irgendetwas?
Außerdem, warum tust du dir VW an, abscheulich, also ich würde ja mindestens je einen Ferrari, Porsche und einen Maybach fahren. Prioritäten 

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Stixx (27. Juli 2012)

Den DT770Pro verwende ich mit diversen Fieldrecordern (Tascam, Zoom) für draußen ist er super da man untenrum soviel hört das man immer mit einem eingeschalteten Hochpassfilter recorded und somit immer super Töne habe, wenn ich dann mit den AKG271MKII gegenhöre. Ich habe letztens mal wieder eine kompletten 45'er Min Doku vertont, O-Ton, Atmo, Off-Text, Musik und geschnitten. Habe noch nie in der TA (technische Abnahme) ein Problem gehabt. Man muss nur der ADR Norm entprechend Pegeln, die Töne sind entsprechend der Mikrofonierung 1a, und ob die Abhöre untenrum etwas tüncht naja, dumpfe Fußschritte, Trürenschläge willst du bestimmt nicht so extrem tieffrequent hören kann dein TV eh nicht wiedergeben aber ein Subwoofer der bis 20 Hz runtergeht und warum sollte so ein 20Hz Türenschlagen lauter bzw. fast getriggert wirken weil man es in der Produktion nicht so wahrnimmt?Warum halboffene Kopfhörer, damit man Verkehr etc. noch hören kann zur eigenen Sicherheit lokalisieren kann und woher es kommt. 

Die Ultrasone haben im Produktfolio neue KH die kein Hifi mehr sind da sie einen sehr natürlich wiedergebenden Ausgabeton haben. 

Ich fahre VW (extrem geringer Leasingszins) weil ich damit viel Geld und Versicherungskosten spare. So ca. 7000€ pro Fzg. bei Laufzeiten von 10 Jahren. Mit meinem alten T4 bin ich knapp 8 Jahre gefahren (385455Km) und der Passat (432065Km) haben ordentlich hergehalten. Dieses Geld kann man für gutes Equipment nutzen. Ein Ferrari bringt die ebenso wie der Passat von A nach B und der Komfort ist beim Passat um Meilen besser und kostet ein vielfaches weniger.

Und im Audio-Bild Bereich geht es noch um ein vielfaches Teurer als bei mir, ich habe ganz bewusst und gezielt Preis / Leiistung gekauft und nicht sinnlos "das Beste vom Besten"!

Apogee und Avid sind AD-DA Wandler im 5000'er Bereich. Onkyo und Denon haben ebenfalls AVRs im Programm die teurer sind als die Yamaha DSP Z-Serie  und in der selben Klasse mitspielen.

Die Hifi Lautsprecher sind echt billig gewesen und trotzdem super. Die alte 700er Serie von Magnat war ein Geheimtipp. 
Ich habe mit wenigen Mitteln, was solides gekauft, das sollte man nicht vergleichen mit B&W oder anderen Premiumherstellern im Hifi Bereich.

Und wir haben uns noch nicht über PC gesprochen, ich nutze zwar beruflich auch Macs aber liebe AMD (k5,k6,k7 sockel 462, 939, am2,am3 890fx,am3+ 990fx) und Nvidia (nforce2,nforce4,nforce590) und den ensprechenden Grafikkarten etc.....weil es halt nicht immer das teuerste sein muss sondern Preis/Leistung.  

Grüße

"Verwendest du DVD Audio (also nicht DVD Videos mit Audiostream) und SACD?"

Jepp, Depeche Mode und andere lassen grüßen, deren SACD Produktionen sind ein Ohrenschmaus! 

Grüße


----------



## hydro (27. Juli 2012)

> Elac, Canton und enige andere Hersteller werden genau wie Magnat von nur einer Hauptfirma gebaut sollen die Treiber jetzt auf einmal komplett anders klingen? Nein, das tun sie nicht.



Belege für diese These? Chassis sind auch nicht der einzige Klangbildende Teil im Lautsprecher.



> Warum kauft Ihr Marke XY und habt keine ordentlichen entprechenden DA-AD Wandler oder Monoendstufen oder Stereoverstärker sondern Nullachtfünfzehn-Verstärker-Receiver?


Über den Klang von Wandlern und Verstärkern wurde an anderen Stellen schon mehr als genug diskutiert. Mein Beileid wenn du da solche enormen Unterschiede wahrzunehmen gedenkst.




> Im Frequenzgang ähneln sich B&W anderen Lautsprechern extrem sind aber durch den Aufschlag nicht gerechtfertigt wenn es um Qualität/Preis - Leistung/Preis geht.



Wenn die Frequenzgänge von B&W sich anderen Herstellern stark ähneln, dann ähnelt sich Jeder Jedem.



> als würde Sie neben dir stehen


eher unpraktisch, vor allem bei Stereo eher schwierig zu realisieren. Interessant aber auch das du offenbare Stereomusik in Surround zu hören scheinst.



> , Trürenschläge willst du bestimmt nicht so extrem tieffrequent hören kann dein TV eh nicht wiedergeben aber ein Subwoofer der bis 20 Hz runtergeht und warum sollte so ein 20Hz Türenschlagen lauter bzw. fast getriggert wirken weil man es in der Produktion nicht so wahrnimmt?Warum halboffene Kopfhörer, damit man Verkehr etc. noch hören kann zur eigenen Sicherheit lokalisieren kann und woher es kommt.



Wenn mein DT770 20Hz geschafft hätte könnte ich mich sicherlich daran erinnern.
Musik wird aber häufig nicht mit einem DT770 produziert. Friedemann Tischmeyer z.B. nutzt den HD800



> Die Ultrasone haben im Produktfolio neue KH die kein Hifi mehr sind da sie einen sehr linearen Frequenzgang haben.


Linear ist also kein HiFi?



> weil ich damit viel Geld und Versicherungskosten spare. So ca. 7000€ pro Fzg. bei Laufzeiten von 10 Jahren.


Im Vergleich wozu?



> Die Hifi Lautsprecher sind echt billig gewesen und trotzdem super. Die alte 700er Serie von Magnat war ein Geheimtipp.


Glaube ich dir aufs Wort, die Magnat Q ist eine ausgezeichnete Boxen Reihe mit Top P/L-Verhältnis. Aber trotz des Frequenzganges (welcher ja nur bedingt aussagekräftig ist) ist noch sehr viel Luft nach oben. Auch in dem Preisbereich gibt es genügend Alternativen die auch Qualitativ nicht schlechter sind.



> Würde mich über Fotos im Bilderthread freuen.


Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## querinkin (27. Juli 2012)

@userdx
Würde mich über Fotos im Bilderthread freuen.


----------



## HAWX (27. Juli 2012)

Da streif ich nur mal kurz durch den Thread seit Monaten und hab mal wieder herzlich lachen dürfen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juli 2012)

Dito !


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2012)

@userdx: Ist ja schön, dass du so begeistert von deiner Anlage bist. Aber schwurbel doch bitte nicht so herum. Wenn ich Texte deines Schreibstils genießen möchte, dann kaufe ich mir eine "Stereo", "Audio", "Heimkino" oder ähnliches.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass es so klingt, als würdest du uns hier für dumm verkaufen wollen - man merkt: Es sind Ferien, die Langeweile nähert sich dem Siedepunkt... 


Mein Tipp an dich, wenn du ernst genommen werden möchtest: Bleib auf dem Teppich, hör auf "uns" von Oben hinweg zu betrachten (Du kennst die Karikatur mit den Vögeln auf den übereinender angebrachten Stangen??) und lasse manchen einfach ihren (sehr oft budgetbegrenzten) Blickwinkel...


----------



## Atomtoaster (27. Juli 2012)

Was für eine Art Mikrofon sollte man kaufen, wenn man neben Teamspeak und Co auch Sprachaufnahmen und Gesangsaufnahmen machen möchte, und vor allem bekommt man etwas in der Preisklasse bis ca 100€, das etwas taugt?


----------



## Hai0815 (27. Juli 2012)

Zitat: "man merkt: Es sind Ferien, die Langeweile nähert sich dem Siedepunkt..." - der war gut ^^

Lasst ihn doch... so hat jeder seinen Standpunkt.
Und letztendlich springen ja auch einige hier sofort drauf an anstatt das ganze bissel locker zu sehen 

Wenn er das zuhaus hat ist doch schön für ihn, ich bin mit meinem "billigen Geraffel" glücklich und möchte es auch nicht tauschen, ich hab andere Prioritäten...


----------



## Timsu (27. Juli 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Was für eine Art Mikrofon sollte man kaufen, wenn man neben Teamspeak und Co auch Sprachaufnahmen und Gesangsaufnahmen machen möchte, und vor allem bekommt man etwas in der Preisklasse bis ca 100€, das etwas taugt?


 the t.bone SC600 Studio Grossmembran-Mikrofon


----------



## Atomtoaster (27. Juli 2012)

Das hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auch schon im Blick.

Mikrofon + Popkiller + Tischständer und eine neue, anständige SoKa, passt das soweit?

Eventuell brauch ich ja noch ein Mischpult oder einen Vorverstärker, ist nicht ganz mein Gebiet

Gruß


----------



## Timsu (27. Juli 2012)

Kannst dir ja mal das Focusrite 2i2 anschauen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (27. Juli 2012)

Schon ein wenig ausserhalb meines Preisbereichs, würd gern komplett unter 200 wegkommen.


----------



## Timsu (27. Juli 2012)

Das vll:
http://www.thomann.de/de/maudio_fast_track.htm


----------



## Stixx (27. Juli 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Belege für diese These? Chassis sind auch nicht der einzige Klangbildende Teil im Lautsprecher.
> 
> | Es ist wie bei den Fahrradherstellern Cube, Canyon etc. ein Hersteller  des Rahmens mehrere Distributoren. Betreib mal google.de oder ein  Suchdienst deiner Wahl und du wirst mit Erschrecken feststellen, das  fast alle Gehäuse und restlichen Teile bei fast identischen Firmen  hergestellt werden, d.h. Gehäuse. Anschlussterminals, Dekor, einige  Treiber, Schutzgitter, Bespannstoffe, Reflexrohre, Funiere usw. stellen  nur noch eine Hand voll Firmen her und jeder bedient sich.
> 
> ...




Gut, meine Kamera ist in der Reparatur und wird hoffentlich nächste  Woche endlich zum Abholen bereit sein, da wir im August für drei Wochen  in den Urlaub wollen. Der Blitz ging nicht mehr, sie brach beim Filmen  autark ab und hatte durch einen Sturz einen Sprung im Diplay. 



Ich möchte mal eins klarstellen ich bin auf Facebook auf die  "Soundanlagen" aufmerksam geworden, mich irritiert vor allem eins, wenn  Ihr hier schon von "Oben herab" und einer mgl. "Neiddebatte" redet was mir  gar nicht ab geht hat bei mir bis auf die Audiointerfaces nichts  großartig gekostet! Consumerware aber nah an einer Referenz. Kosten:  Nuts! Habt ihr eine Ahnung was z.B. eine ordentliche  Vollformatfilmkamera kostet mit 10bit uncompressed Raw 4:4:4? Arri  Alexa?! Was Stative, Stativköpfe, Stativplatten oder ein kompletter  Schnittplatz kostet? Oder professionelle Schnittsoftware oder  Editingsoftware inkls. Boris ContinumFX oder Combustion Software für  komerziellen Einsatz?! 

Über was für Oberflächlichkeiten Ihr selbst empfänglich seid entscheidet  Ihr selbst, ich hatte nur konstruktiv Kritik geäußert und meinen Stand  der Dinge anhand von ganz einfachen Argumentn dargelegt. Schafft Raum  und Platz, evtl. Akustikmöbel und Elemente, messt eure Systeme ein und  beachtet einfachste Vorgaben zum Beispiel die von der  http://www.dolby.com/de GmbH und schon hat man einen Hörgenuss der  seinesgleichen sucht. Ich habe nicht dazu geraten Marke XY zu kaufen nur  darauf hingewiesen, eine HOMOGENITÄT im Setup herzustellen. Wer, wie,  was Besitzt ist dabei völlig nebensächlich, ich Besitze ein RTW System  für eine 8 Kanalmischung mit AES/Ebu genormten Analog- und Digital-  (Tascam) Ein- und Ausgängen und ein 7.1 Genelec System sowie ein RTW TM9 mit  Touch und 3G HDSDI und MEG System mit Basis, UND who cares!? Ihr pisst  euch auf wegen Hifi? Sorry, das versteh ich nicht! Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Ich besitze leider keine ordentliche Vollformatspiegelreflexkamera  sondern nur eine APS-C, UND?! Ich statte grundsätzlich mit Cordialkabell  oder Sommercable wegen der Konfektionierung und der Verlässlichkeit  aus, fragt mich da einer nach dem beschissnen Preis? Oder Festplattenraids, Videointerfaces, Gradingsuites, Kreuzschienen etc! Aber bei Oberflächlichkeiten, so zum  Beispiel Mein Haus dein Haus, mein Auto dein Auto, kommt jeder aus  seinen Versteck und gibt extentielle, fundierte Beiträge ab.
Grüße

Edit. Ich höre dann mal auf, empfehle euch poisonnuke.de und wünsch euch einen schönen Sommer. Die Fotos werd ich machen und bei dem anderen Thread reinstellen. Ich mach auch Detailaufnahmen. Wie gesagt, ich verpiss mich wieder zum DSLR, Avidforum, Cubaseuser und ins Hifi-Forum. 

Ps: (ironie)Nicht so viel Spielen!(/ironie)


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2012)

userdx schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal eins klarstellen ich bin auf Facebook auf die  "Soundanlagen" aufmerksam geworden, mich irritiert vor allem eins, wenn  Ihr hier schon von "Oben herab" und einer mgl. "Neiddebatte" redet was mir  gar nicht ab geht hat bei mir bis auf die Audiointerfaces nichts  großartig gekostet! Consumerware aber nah an einer Referenz. Kosten:  Nuts! *Habt ihr eine Ahnung was z.B. eine ordentliche  Vollformatfilmkamera kostet mit 10bit uncompressed Raw 4:4:4? Arri  Alexa?! Was Stative, Stativköpfe, Stativplatten oder ein kompletter  Schnittplatz kostet? Oder professionelle Schnittsoftware oder  Editingsoftware inkls. Boris ContinumFX oder Combustion Software für  komerziellen Einsatz?! *


 
Wir sind zwar "nur" ein PC-Forum, aber völlig bedäppert sind wir nun auch nicht....... Aber mit deiner Art hast du dir im Hifi- und DSLR-Forum ja auch schon mühsam einen Ruf erarbeitet. Mal mit Bekannten da (Mods) sprechen, ob du da gesperrt bist - würde es erklären. Zu suchen bin ich gerade zu faul.


BTW: Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für nen FF800 hast, aber RME hat in mein 800er keine "eigenen" Prozessoren, Wandler etc verbaut (höchstens angepasste sharks o.ä. - hab mich da noch nicht genauer befasst. Highlight sind eh die Treiber) ... Also von "RME Chip" zu sprechen ist ein wenig Grenzwertig. Und die NS-10 sind "Müllabhören". Klingts da, klingt es überall kann man sagen... Das ist der wahre Grund, wieso die da noch stehen... Aber du scheinst ja von allem Ahnung zu haben - sogar die MTBs werden angesprochen. Okay, passiert .


Edit: Nieder mit dem Kommerz! Pro Tradition (Google ist was feines wenn man in Fanforen dieser Ekelvereine stöbern kann )!


----------



## Stixx (27. Juli 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wir sind zwar "nur" ein PC-Forum, aber völlig bedäppert sind wir nun auch nicht....... Aber mit deiner Art hast du dir im Hifi- und DSLR-Forum ja auch schon mühsam einen Ruf erarbeitet. Mal mit Bekannten da (Mods) sprechen, ob du da gesperrt bist - würde es erklären. Zu suchen bin ich gerade zu faul.
> 
> 
> BTW: Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für nen FF800 hast, aber RME hat in mein 800er keine "eigenen" Prozessoren, Wandler etc verbaut (höchstens angepasste sharks o.ä. - hab mich da noch nicht genauer befasst. Highlight sind eh die Treiber) ... Also von "RME Chip" zu sprechen ist ein wenig Grenzwertig. Und die NS-10 sind "Müllabhören". Klingts da, klingt es überall kann man sagen... Das ist der wahre Grund, wieso die da noch stehen... Aber du scheinst ja von allem Ahnung zu haben - sogar die MTBs werden angesprochen. Okay, passiert .


 
Hi, Ich bin einfach zu Alt um mich um diese persönliche Pseudopolemik einzulassen, reden wir vom fachlichen, btw: ziemlich lose Behauptungen meinst du nicht? 

Wo bitte habe ich von Chips gesprochen? Natürlich hat ein FF800 AD-DA Wandler. Und besonders ist der TotalMixer und die Software Digicheck und nicht die Treiber, Treiber laufen auch bei Motu, Avid, M-Audio, Steinberg ganz gut. Die Mischebenen & Routingfunktionen machen schon den Unterschied. 

Ja genau das meinte ich, das es egal ist ob es XY Ware oder HD sonstwas abzuhören ist, es muss auch auf beschissenen Mühlen klingen, was musikalisch ebenso zutrifft, was nützt dir eine Bombenproduktion wenn du musikalisch nichts drauf hast. Bei wenigen Produzenten trifft beides zu, Trent Reznor oder Trentemoeller sind so beide die dieses Spagat können. 

Ja, MTB CC, ich fahre Katz-Bikes Alp und Moos und du?

Wollen wir mal von PC's reden? Von Architekturen und anderen feinen Sachen?!

PS: Du besitzt eins der besten Breakoutaudi-Interfaces und weißt nicht einmal von den ADI Wandlern. Das ist harter Tobak. 
Und versuchst mich zu diskreditieren. Hammer!


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2012)

Nee du, lass mal stecken. Hab Google sei dank genug davon gelesen... 

Architektur ist hier OT, aber das hat sich ja schon eingebürgert.

BTW: 





			
				userdx schrieb:
			
		

> | Den gibt es, Gott sei Dank!  Es gibt Unterschiede zwischen einem Realtek Chip und einem RME Chip. Aber Hallo.




Ich geh dann mal zu msimpr um mich mit ihm über U-Bahnen zu unterhalten, wird interessanter sein...


Edit, da du auch noch hinterhereditiert hast: Wer sagt, dass ich davon nichts weiß? Ich habe nur keine außerordentliche Motivation mich mit einem dahergelaufenen Typen zu unterhalten, dessen Username in diversen Communitys einen gewissen Status erreicht hat und der hier mit genau dem selben arroganten Verhalten anfängt. Das muss ich mir nicht antun. Ist ja schön und gut, dass du das Zeugs hast, aber vielen geht deine Meinung einfach am Ar*** vorbei.


----------



## Stixx (27. Juli 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nee du, lass mal stecken. Hab Google sei dank genug davon gelesen...
> 
> Architektur ist hier OT, aber das hat sich ja schon eingebürgert.
> 
> ...


 

Tja, wer noch nichts über Wandlerchips gehört stelle sich bitte gaaaaaaaaannnz hinten an! Danke und Grüße


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2012)

Grüße zurück von der Ignoreliste...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juli 2012)

@ userdx : Ich kann nicht verstehen wie jemand so ein Theater machen und so einen schlimmen und unhöflichen Ton an den Tag legen kann.


----------



## Stixx (27. Juli 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, bist neu hier und pampst hier Leute an, die hier seit Ewigkeiten sind.
> Googled man deinen Nickname findet man alles von "ich verklage alles und jeden um hartz4 zu bekommen" bis "ingenieur". Also mal Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen, Kollege.
> Du hast klipp und klar von Wandlerchips gesprochen, also gestehe deinen Fehler auch ein, und versuche hier nicht dümmlich dein von dir erzeugtes Bild zu halten.
> Und wie du sagtest, dass du ins hififorum magst - da hast du ja auch schon deine freunde gefunden.
> Stichwort O300 vs NS10


 
Lol, wo bitte?! Ja es ist ein Wandlerchip, und? Wo steht etwas von ALG2 und von O300 vs NS10? Bitte schick oder poste die Links hier. Danke

http://www.google.de/search?source=..._pw.r_qf.&fp=4478a154860a5c4&biw=1056&bih=567

Wo bitte habe ich etwas von ALG2 oder verklagen etc. geschrieben? Das würde mich jetzt brennend interessieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2012)

@ userdx   Doppelposts sind zu vermeiden. Benutze nächstes mal den "Bearbeiten"- Button.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Juli 2012)

So meine Herren.

Offtopic-Beiträge wurden entfernt. Persönliche Anfeindungen sind bitte zu unterlassen. Bei Missachtung gibt es entsprechend Punkte und Sperren, was hier durchaus schneller gehen kann, als in anderen Foren. 

Im Übrigen bitte ausschließlich Audio-Themen hier anschneiden. Nicht DSLR, Hartz4 oder Umschulungen.

@userdx
Du achtest jetzt darauf Doppelposts zu vermeiden.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. Juli 2012)

Schade, da hatte ich einen Weg gefunden, den Verlauf der Diskussion in drei Worte zu fassen, und dann werden die gelöscht.

Daher:
Atomtoaster, bedenke, dass gute Mikrofone, speziell Kondensatormikrofone im Normalfall eine Phantomspeisung verlangen, die eine übliche Soundkarte nicht liefern kann. Du wirst also vermutlich auf ein externes Interface angewiesen sein. Entsprechende Hardware ist aber auch bei Thomann zu finden.


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. August 2012)

Ich suche einen Subwoofer für Heimkino Zwecke. Ich bin bereit, selber zu bauen jedoch wäre mir ein Bausatz lieber.

Budget wäre 400-500€, also 350€ für den Bausatz und 150 für Holz? Könnt ihr einen Bausatz empfehlen?

Gibt es auch Bausätze, die keine Endstufe eingebaut haben? Das wäre mir persönlich lieber, also seperate Endstufe und dann Subwoofer ohne Stromkabel. Bin ich da soweit richtig?

Verwendet werden Wharfedale Diamond 10.7 als Standboxen.


----------



## Timsu (7. August 2012)

Lab 12 in 100l BR + Fame A400


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. August 2012)

Hast du einen genauen Bauplan hierfür? Im Hifi-Forum finde ich irgendwie nur Diskussionen darüber.


----------



## Timsu (7. August 2012)

ProJEct OnE by I.D.A (IPPAHC - DoeteR - AlPi), Subwoofer - HIFI-FORUM
Hier ist ein Bauplan (musst etwas runter scrollen)


Habe es so ähnlich gebaut. War mein erster Selbstbau, hat auch ganz gut geklappt, es besteht aber sicher noch Verbesserungsbedarf.
Er spielt auch schon bei mir, allerdings fehlt noch ein Finish und eine Kabeldurchführung, mal sehen wann ich dafür Zeit habe.
Im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen Sub spielt er gerade in Filmen druckvoll und unangestrengt auch die tiefsten Töne.
Da ich ihn erst bei 50 hz trenne, ist er meistens bei Musik unauffällig.


Die Fame A400 hab ich gebraucht gekauft, solide Verarbeitung, reichlich Leistung, leichtes Brummen in Standby.
Den Lab12 gibt es immermal über ebay England neu für 120€


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. August 2012)

Der sieht sehr interessant aus, danke dir. 
Mit wie viel Stunden Arbeit + Materialkosten muss ich grob rechnen?


Stelle ich die Trennfrequenz am Receiver ein, oder? Ich hoffe das funktioniert mit meinem Denon 2105.


----------



## Timsu (7. August 2012)

Also wenn man ohne Finish rechnet hatte ich bei meinem ersten Selbstbau vllt. 15h gebraucht.
Allerdings habe ich im Nachhinein gesehen, dass ich viel Zeit hätte sparen können.
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle zwei-drei Schraubzwingen mit mehr als 60 cm "Spannweite" holen.
Außerdem eine günstige Oberfräse mit Bündigfrräser, die Bretter dann 2-3 Millimeter länger zuschneiden lassen.
Holzkosten waren so etwa 40€ + 10€ Leim. (gleich eine große Tube nehmen, gerade für das Abdichten geht nochmal was drauf)


----------



## Spiff (12. August 2012)

Was für Boxen eigenen sich am besten für ein Heimkino? Am liebsten hätte ich was mit 5.0 oder 5.1.


----------



## Blue_Gun (12. August 2012)

Spiff schrieb:


> Was für Boxen eigenen sich am besten für ein Heimkino? Am liebsten hätte ich was mit 5.0 oder 5.1.


 
Das kommt auch aufs Budget an


----------



## Spiff (12. August 2012)

Hab mir mal überlegt ein Canton Vento Set zu kaufen. Das war um die 6500€. Dann kamen mir aber zweifel ob diese Anlage überhaupt optimal dafür ist. Also Receiver habe ich ein Onkyo TX-NR809. Mein Raum ist ca 25m2 gross. Distanz zum Fernsehr ist ca 3m. Die Cantonboxen haben mich optisch auch sehr angesprochen.
http://venova.ch/de/Unterhaltung/Au...sprecher/Canton-Vento-890.2-DC-Weiss-Highloss


----------



## Sync (12. August 2012)

Geht Denon den Spuren von Beats by Dr. Dre hinterher?
"Denon AH-D 400
Kopfhörer der Serie "Uran Raver": Diese Kategorie zielt auf jüngere Musik-Enthusiasten ab, welche beim Abspielen zeitgenössischer Hits einen deutlichen Bassgehalt spüren möchten. Die Modelle sind so getunt, dass sie sowohl einen explosiven Bass als auch verstärkte Höhen wiedergeben.
Denon liefert zur Uran Raver-Serie individuell angepasste Bedien-Apps. Diese sind im App Store für iDevices beziehungsweise bei Google Play für Android Smartphones erhältlich sein und präsentieren mitunter folgendes Feature:
Denon Club App: Die App für den Urban Raver. Gewährt dem Nutzer schnelle Updates bei Facebook und Twitter aus der Urban Raver Community, ein einfaches Suchen von Songtexten oder neuen Künstlern. Außerdem werden hierüber die indiduellen Equalizer-Einstellungen gesteuert."

Quelle : Denon AHD 400 EM Urban raver over-ear Kopfhörer - HifiShop24.de - Hifi, Heimkino und Camcorder zu Sparpreisen.

Dazu frage ich mich was der direkte AH D2000 Nachfolger sein wird? Der AHD 600 EM sicher nicht oder?


----------



## Timsu (12. August 2012)

Das klingt ja schrecklich...
Bassschleudern mit Facebook...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. August 2012)

Würdet ihr bei einer Kabellänge von 5m ein Digitalkabel mit Toslink oder mit koaxialen Steckern nehmen ?


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schrecklich...
> Bassschleudern mit Facebook...


 Das klingt schlimmer als Beats alleine. 
Gibt es irgendein Bereich der ohne diesen Social Media Krempel auskommt?


----------



## Bier (13. August 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:
			
		

> Würdet ihr bei einer Kabellänge von 5m ein Digitalkabel mit Toslink oder mit koaxialen Steckern nehmen ?



Ich würd koaxial nehmen. Nutze ich selber auch ohne Probleme über eine Strecke von 5m. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass optisch auch kein Problem ist.


----------



## drebbin (13. August 2012)

Hi frage, 
Onboard sound wird ja über Cpu berechnet und nimmt dementsprechend Leistung weg die fürs Spiel besser gebraucht wird...
Viele Spiele nutzen einen quadcore oder mehr noch gar nicht aus...
Würde es sich also lohnen wenn man die SoundBerechnung auf den letzten Kern den man hat zuordnet?bzw geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. August 2012)

Ich habe bisher nur davon gehört, dass man Prozesse verschiedenen Kernen zuweisen kann...

Es kommt auch immer auf das Mainboard an, wie viel CPU-Belastung man durch die Audio-Berechnung spürt


----------



## Bier (13. August 2012)

drebbin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi frage,
> Onboard sound wird ja über Cpu berechnet und nimmt dementsprechend Leistung weg die fürs Spiel besser gebraucht wird...
> Viele Spiele nutzen einen quadcore oder mehr noch gar nicht aus...
> Würde es sich also lohnen wenn man die SoundBerechnung auf den letzten Kern den man hat zuordnet?bzw geht das überhaupt?



Damit wurde früher glaub ich oft für die X-FI Karten geworben, aber bei heutigen CPU's macht das keinen Unterschied mehr. Ich denke nicht, dass es viel mehr als 1 FPS ausmacht.


----------



## drebbin (13. August 2012)

Nagut dann schau ich einfach mal.
Frage war eher theoretischer Natur, optimieren wo es geht^^


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2012)

Es ist sowieso total egal ob Soundkarte mit DSP oder Codec Chip, Windows 7 hat bekanntlicherweise keine Hardware Audiobeschleunigung mehr, da wird ohnehin alles über die CPU berechnet. Kerne zuweisen kannst du genauso wenig da es im Windows verankert ist, und kein Treiber oder Programm dafür verantwortlich ist. Da Windows 7 aber von haus aus Multithreading optimiert ist, werden diese Systemberechnungen ohnehin auf den Kern verlagert der am wenigsten zu tun hat. 

Wer ein gutes System hat, brauch allerdings auch nichts optimieren, diese ganze optimierungsgedöhns haste zu zweiten von langsamen Singelcores und Dualcores gemacht, aber jedes halbwegs vernünftige Quadcore System mit genug Ram brauch keine optimierung für Spiele bzw liegen die unterschiede bei 1-2 frames wenn überhaupt


----------



## snapstar123 (13. August 2012)

Mal eine Frage was haltet ihr von denn Kopfhörern AKG K550, ich habe heute mal im Media Markt probe gehört und mir hat dieser Kopfhörer am meisten zu gesagt.
Ich habe auch sehr viele von Sennheiser probiert aber mir sagen sie nicht so zu da die Hörmuschel mir zu unangenehm sind, meist zu gross oder der Bügel drückt zu arg.
Die AKG fühle ich nicht mal auf meinen Kopf und haben einen sehr guten Klang, die Hörmuschel sitzt perfekt, ich merke sie wirklich nicht und optisch sehen sie auch sehr gut aus.
Was mich wundert der Preis von 170€ kann es sein da ich bei Google die Kopfhöher meist für fast 300€ angeboten werden.

Nutze sie für Musik und zum zocken, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen

Ach ja was ist eigentlich drann an denn Kopfhörern die von Dr.Dre mit entwickelt wurden die Monster Beats da die sich ein Kumpel geholt hat nur wegen dem Namen, ich weis nicht ob es mehr Marketing ist und Werbung oder sind die wirklich gut, sonst hätte ich zu ihm gesagt hol dir lieber z.B. die AKG, die kosten die hälfte was er für die anderen gezahlt hat, würde mich darüber auch freuen ob Marketing oder ob die wirklich was taugen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. August 2012)

Wo werden die denn bitte für 300 € angeboten ?  -> AKG K 550 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## snapstar123 (13. August 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wo werden die denn bitte für 300 € angeboten ?  -> AKG K 550 | Geizhals Deutschland


 
O.K. das beruhig mich, hab halt auch bei Google geschaut da ich sie hier nicht im Preisvergleich gefunden habe und dann bin ich auf 2 seiten gekommen wo sie reduziert wahren von fast 300€ auf 150€ deswegen dachte ich nein im Angebot.
Perfekt aber das sie doch in diesem Preisbereich liegen denn jetzt habe ich die perfekten Kopfhörer gefunden die auch so bequem sind das man sie gar nicht merkt und einfach nur hammer geil klingen .

Gibt es sonst noch bessere, in der selben Preisregion bis 200€ oder bin ich mit denn AKG K 550 gut beraten da ich sie einfach Klasse finde.
Danke dir schon mal für die Info mit dem Preis dachte wirklich die sind komplett reduziert, Glück gehabt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Timsu (13. August 2012)

Hast du dir schon AKG K601 oder Beyerdynamic DT 770/990 angehört?


----------



## Diavel (13. August 2012)

Wenn sie Dir gefallen biste damit bestens beraten! Kein anderer Kopfhörer in der Preisklasse hat jetzt irgentwo enorme technische Vorteile. Wenn die Abstimmung passt nimm ihn.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. August 2012)

@ snapstar123 : Für welchen Anwendungsbereich denn ? Für den Home-Bereich kenne ich keinen besseren Kopfhörer als den hier : AKG K 701 weiß | Geizhals Österreich
Habe ich selber und war noch nie so zufrieden mit einem Kopfhörer !


----------



## snapstar123 (13. August 2012)

@Timsu ja hab sie auch schon probiert finde aber die AKG K 550 passen am besten bei mir, als wenn sie extra für meinen Kopf angefertig wurden  aber danke für die Tipps und Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

@Diavel ja werde sie mir holen sind einfach top, der Preis ist zwar etwas hoch aber für die Qualität ist das schon in Ordnung, da standen ja noch welche von AKG und Sennheiser die schon die 1000€ Marke überschritten .
Die sind einfach perfekt man bekommt für sein Geld einfach erstklassigen Sound und perfekten Tragekomfort , danke auch dir für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

@Johnny the Gamer für zu hause und unterwegs, zu hause zum zocken am PC und für Musik teils über PC und teils Musik über meinen Verstärker von Denon 1907 da Soround nicht so gut rüberkommt bei Musik, Filme schaue ich nur über die Anlage ohne Kopfhörer.
Also nur Musik und zum zocken am PC, unterwegs auch Musik das währen die wichtigen Hauptbereiche aber denke nehme die K 550 da ich mir noch die soka hole von Asus die Xonar DX2 sonst wirds zu teuer .
Finde auch das Desing vom K 550 besser, hab mir die K 701 auch bei Media Markt angeschaut aber sie passen nicht so gut wie die K 550 ansonsten sind sie vom Klang her auch top .
Danke dir auch für deine Antwort und Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Sturmi (13. August 2012)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> @Diavel ja werde sie mir holen sind einfach top, der Preis ist zwar etwas hoch aber für die Qualität ist das schon in Ordnung, da standen ja noch welche von AKG und Sennheiser die schon die 1000€ Marke überschritten .


Für über 1000€ ? Da würde mich mal interessieren was das für Modelle waren. Der teuerste AKG der mir so einfällt ist der Q701 für runde 300€, Sennheiser sollte der teuerste der HD 800 sein, der kostet aber recht genau 1000€ 

Eventuell ein AKG K1000, würde mich aber wundern wenn man den in irgendeinem Laden einfach so kaufen könnte.


----------



## iceman650 (13. August 2012)

Der neue AKG K3003 kostet ein Wahnsinnsgeld (Liste mit 1,2k€)
Ansonsten: Stax baut einige für weitaus mehr als 1000€, die Firmen die Custom-IEs bauen auch (UE, JH-Audio,...), Audeze, Hifiman, Beyerdynamic T1 (890€), aber das nur am Rande, da ja nur nach AKG und Sennheiser gefragt war.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2012)

@ snapstar123 : Dann bist du mit K550 wohl am besten beraten ! Bitte um ein Feedback


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. August 2012)

Hey ihr Sound-Experten hier 

Ich mag den Thread, hier sind teilweise sehr professionelle Typen dabei ^^

Also man sieht ja jetzt überall Leute mit den Kopfhörern mit dem b drauf, also Monster Beats. Könnt ihr mir eine sachliche professionelle Übersicht geben, was Qualität der Teile angeht (auch InEar) und ob da vor allem der Name bezahlt wird.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. August 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Hey ihr Sound-Experten hier
> 
> Ich mag den Thread, hier sind teilweise sehr professionelle Typen dabei ^^
> 
> Also man sieht ja jetzt überall Leute mit den Kopfhörern mit dem b drauf, also Monster Beats. Könnt ihr mir eine sachliche professionelle Übersicht geben, was Qualität der Teile angeht (auch InEar) und ob da vor allem der Name bezahlt wird.


 
Der allgemeine Tenor zu den beats ist hier, dass die bezogen auf den gebotenen Klang stark überteuert seien. Es scheint zudem eine starke Betonung auf den Bassbereich vorzuliegen, was naheliegend wäre. Selber hatte ich noch nicht die Möglichkeit, die zu vergleichen. Alleine die Tatsache, dass ein berühmter Name in dem Produkt steckt (bzw. darauf steht) ist aber legitimer Grund genug zu der Annahme, dass dieser Name auch mitbezahlt wird. Alles andere wäre unnormal.


----------



## Heuamöbe (16. August 2012)

Ich hatte letztens mal das "Vergnügen" die 300€-Beats zu hören und war ziemlich geschockt, wie schlecht es klingt. Ich meine die sind schick und alles aber meine Dt990 haben die Hälfte gekostet und der Sound ist Welten besser...


----------



## Sunjy (16. August 2012)

Hey is das Headset was anständiges was Klang ect. angeht?

Kaufen Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Omega Wireless - Sound Blaster - Creative Store Deutschland

Zocken und Musik sollen damit in reinstform durch meinen Kopf geschossen werden^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. August 2012)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Hey is das Headset was anständiges was Klang ect. angeht?
> 
> Kaufen Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Omega Wireless - Sound Blaster - Creative Store Deutschland
> 
> Zocken und Musik sollen damit in reinstform durch meinen Kopf geschossen werden^^


 
Wenn es Dir nur um den Klang geht, wirst Du zu dem Preis deutlich bessere, *kabelgebundene* Kopfhörer bekommen. Bei Headsets entfällt ein Teil des Kaufpreises auf das Mikrofon, dessen Integration und auf die Tatsache, dass es ein 2-in-1-Gerät ist. Bei kabellosen Geräten nehmen Akku und Funktechnik einen noch deutlicheren Teil ein. Zudem gibt es noch einige Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern.
Das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, *nur* auf den Klang bezogen, wirst Du also wohl mit einem kabelgebundenen Stereokopfhörer und eigenständigem Mikrofon erhalten. Das von Dir verlinkte Creative Wireless Headset dürfte meiner Erwartung nach gar nichts in Reinstform produzieren. Es wird sicher nicht grottig schlecht sein, aber eben auch keinen extrem guten Klang bieten. Im angepinnten Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html wirst Du sicher noch mehr Hilfe finden.


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. August 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Der allgemeine Tenor zu den beats ist hier, dass die bezogen auf den gebotenen Klang stark überteuert seien. Es scheint zudem eine starke Betonung auf den Bassbereich vorzuliegen, was naheliegend wäre. Selber hatte ich noch nicht die Möglichkeit, die zu vergleichen. Alleine die Tatsache, dass ein berühmter Name in dem Produkt steckt (bzw. darauf steht) ist aber legitimer Grund genug zu der Annahme, dass dieser Name auch mitbezahlt wird. Alles andere wäre unnormal.


 


Heuamöbe schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens mal das "Vergnügen" die 300€-Beats zu hören und war ziemlich geschockt, wie schlecht es klingt. Ich meine die sind schick und alles aber meine Dt990 haben die Hälfte gekostet und der Sound ist Welten besser...


 
Naja Bass kommt bei der Jugend immer gut an, wenn der Rest sich dann noch besser anhört als alle anderen 10€-Sachen oder Handy-InEar-Kopfhörer, das reicht dann schon, weils schick aussieht, teuer ist und sich immerhin vom breiten Müll abhebt.

Wenn der Anspruch niedrig ist, dann ist man mit sowas sehr gut zu überzeugen. :p


----------



## Blue_Gun (22. August 2012)

Weiß jemand wann man die Beyerdynamic DTX 501 p kaufen kann? Bisher sind sie ja nur auf der Herstellerhomepage zu finden.

Gibt es ähnliche Hörer wie diesen?


----------



## AirBrot (22. August 2012)

Kennt wer einen guten subwoofer den es alleine zu kaufen gibt ?

Max 200 Euro.

Danke


----------



## Diavel (27. August 2012)

Hey Leute,

scheint ja so als wär der Beyerdynamic Custom Pro inzwischen bei Madooma lagernd, werd mir den morgen da mal anhören. Hat ihn sonst schon wer gehört? BTW: Bei Madooma gibts nen paar seeeeeeeeeeeeehr schicke Edition Sonderversionen vom DT770. Wer einen sucht sollte sich das mal ansehen.

Grüße


----------



## €eld (27. August 2012)

Man muss sich nur mal den Frequenzgang von den Beats ansehen: http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/monsterbeatssolg89mai6xdq.png


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. August 2012)

Das nennt man neutrale Abstimmung !


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Hat ihn sonst schon wer gehört?


 
Ja, kurz... Kein typischer Beyer - umbedingt vorher anhören !


----------



## Diavel (27. August 2012)

Kein Angst, kaufen will ich den nicht. Diese Woche gibts Westone W4 und T90. Dann ist auch hoffentlich erstmal gut.


----------



## HAWX (27. August 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Hat ihn sonst schon wer gehört?


 
Jap. nfsgame hat ihn ja bei mir gehört


----------



## Darkseth (27. August 2012)

Darf man scho nerfahren, auf welchem Niveau er sich bewegt?
Wegen dem veränderbaren Bass und dem Preis würd ich mal vermuten, der wäre so auf dem Niveau der 150€ klasse?!


----------



## Bier (3. September 2012)

Hat mal jemand n Paar Daten zur MB Quart QL SP4?
Könnte evtl ein Paar für ca. 50€ bekommen.
Taugen die was?
Bräuchte nochmal n Paar einigermaßen gute Partyboxen


----------



## Blue_Gun (3. September 2012)

Bin morgen/übermorgen auf der IFA anzutreffen, werde mir da mal einen Eindruck von den Beyerdynamic Hörern machen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2012)

@ Bier : 

Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob die neueren Produkte von mb quart etwas taugen. Ich bin begeistert von den Lautsprechern, die in den Jahren 1984-1990 hergestellt wurden und diese würde ich dir auch jederzeit empfehlen !


----------



## Bier (3. September 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Bier :
> 
> Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob die neueren Produkte von mb quart etwas taugen. Ich bin begeistert von den Lautsprechern, die in den Jahren 1984-1990 hergestellt wurden und diese würde ich dir auch jederzeit empfehlen !


 Von wann sind denn die QL SP4? Sehen irgendwie nämlich auch schon älter aus


----------



## wiesel_77 (4. September 2012)

mit 50€ fürs Paar machste nix falsch wenn die noch in ordentlichem zustand sind, die Eignung als Partyboxen sei mal dahingestellt...
da würde ich eher in richtung PA gehen, aber jeder hat da andere Ansprüche


----------



## Bier (4. September 2012)

wiesel_77 schrieb:


> mit 50€ fürs Paar machste nix falsch wenn die noch in ordentlichem zustand sind, die Eignung als Partyboxen sei mal dahingestellt...
> da würde ich eher in richtung PA gehen, aber jeder hat da andere Ansprüche


 Naja ich wollte damit jetzt keine riesigen Partys beschallen 
Eher wenn man mal mit 20 leuten oder so im Garten bzw. Garage sitzt.
Bis jetzt nehm ich immer meine GLE 490, aber die sind mir dafür doch ein wenig zu schade.
Ich werde die Lautsprecher wahrscheinlich heute Mittag bei dem Menschen abholen und dann mal schaun ob die was taugen 

*Edit: *Ich hab nochmal ein bisschen geguckt und konnte keine MB Quart *QL *SP 4 finden.
Leiglich die MB Quart SP 4
http://www.hifi-wiki.de/index.php/MB_Quart_SP_4
Die Daten, die ich vom Verkäufer hab, stimmen mit dieser überein.
Immerhin haben die mal 1400 DM gekostet, also wenn die das wirklich sind, können die ja nicht soo schlecht sein oder?


----------



## Bier (4. September 2012)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich hab da mal son kleines Problemchen..
Ich hab die besagten MB Quart QL SP 4 jetzt abgeholt und muss sagen die sind echt super.
Auf jeden Fall besser als meine GLE 490.
Aber wäre ja zu schön, wenn immer alles glatt läuft.
Und zwar funktioniert der Hochtöner eines Lautsprechers nicht.
Kabel von der Frequenzweiche zum Hochtöner sind in Ordnung und sitzen richtig.
Ich hab dann mal aus Spaß die andere Box aufgeschraubt und musste feststellen, dass dort sowohl ein anderer Tieftöner als auch eine andere Frequenzweiche verbaut ist.
Die beiden Tieftöner sehen identisch aus. Lediglich die Modellbezeichnung ist eine andere.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Was soll ich nun machen?
An der Frequenzweiche des Lautsprechers, welcher nicht richtig funktioniert, ist ein brauner Fleck unter einem Bauteil (keine Ahnung wie das heißt, aber es ist das erste in dass das Kabel was vom Verstärker aus kommt reingeht). Ich dachte erst, dass es durchgeschmort sein könnte, aber da sind überall so braune Flecken, könnte auch Kleber sein. Außerdem würd doch dann gar kein Ton kommen, da es ja wie gesagt das erste Bauteil in der Kette ist oder sehe ich das Falsch?
Ich werde morgen nochmal Bilder der beiden Weichen hochladen und hoffe, dass mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen kann


----------



## hydro (5. September 2012)

> Auf jeden Fall besser als meine GLE 490.


Aus reinem Interesse, wie stellt man das mit nur einer Box fest?

Ich denke du bist im Restaurationsforum im HiFi-Forum besser aufgehoben, allerdings können Fotos auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Bier (5. September 2012)

Ich fand es hörte sich alles viel Detailreicher und sauberer an. Auch der Bass war knackiger.
Klar zur Bühne kann ich jetzt natürlich nichts sagen.
Ja hab da auch schon was gepostet. Mal schauen was die so sagen.
Fotos gibts, sobald meine Schwester nachher mal irgendwann kommt und ich mir ihre Kamera leihen kann


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2012)

Samstag Termin bei Madooma!
Ausreichend Zeit freigeschaufelt, Musik auf Stick vorbereitet (wenn die sowas dort zulassen).
Xonar Essence sind bestellt und unterwegs.
Gibt es sonst noch Tips die ich(wir, bessere Haelfte kommt mit) beachten sollten?+
Aehm geplant ist ein bzw zwei Kopfhoererkauf.


----------



## Sync (6. September 2012)

Mooin Mooin liebe Sound Community 
Waar lange nicht mehr hier aber nu bin ich wieder aktiver 

Wollte nur mal Hi sagen^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (7. September 2012)

Oha, ich wollte gerade sagen. Den Namen habe ich ja lange nicht mehr gesehen. Grüße, Sync. *winkt*


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. September 2012)

Hat jemand ne Idee für nen KHV im Bereich bis max 150€?
KH: Beyer 880 250Ohm
Quelle: Marantz AVR

Der KHV sollte also nicht warm abgestimmt sein, sonst wirds echt möllig bei Marantz + Beyer


----------



## wiesel_77 (7. September 2012)

@ bier: Verbastelte MB Quarts würde ich zurückgeben, für die 50€ bekommste gleichwertiges wenn du die Auge offen hälst.

und nur weil die mal 1400DM gekostet haben müssen sie noch lange nicht gut sein, siehe das ganze BOSE Spielzeug...


----------



## Sync (11. September 2012)

Was würdet ihr für LS empfehlen für folgende Situation:
Zuspieler: Laptop (keine externe Soka), Spotify
Raum: ca 3x4m
Preis: 80-100€
Vorstellung: Egal ob 2.0, 2.1 oder oder oder
Klanggewohnheit: Denon AH D 2000, Klipsch Image S4, Magnat Quantum 605 
-> Also betonter Bass und leicht angehobene Höhen, zu neutral gefällt mir nicht.

Gibt es da außer den üblichen 2.1 Lösungen (a la Edifier C2/C2 Plus) noch weitere "gute" Lösungen mit dem üblichen Klinkenanschluss.
Ich werde mir keinen externen Verstärker oder sonstiges holen.. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Concept B 20 - Lautsprecher Teufel ?

Danke, danke!


----------



## Darkseth (12. September 2012)

Die Teufel klingen dem Preis nicht angemessen. Ein gleich teures Microlab SOLO 15 klingt deutlich besser, hat zudem deutlich mehr Tiefgang (also spielt im bass tiefer runter)
Wenn du ein bass-fan bist, würd ich mir eher nen Microlab FC 530/530U zulegen, der bass mit nem 2.0 system würde dir schon fehlen..

Acja, die Teufel sollen recht ausgewogen spielen, aber erst ab 80-85 Herz anfangen, also Midbass und Tiefbass ist praktisch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2012)

@ Sync:

Die Teufel stehen bei meinem Nachbarn rum. Ich hatte sie mir nur einige Minuten angehört, so dass ein sauberer Vergleich leider fehlt. Berauscht war ich jedenfalls nicht. Von Teufel erwarte ich keine ausgewogenen Wunder, aber selbst das typisch effektreichere, tieftonfixierte Klangbild fehlte irgendwie. Wie schon gesagt fehlte mir aber die Möglichkeit zu einem richtigen Vergleich (mit gleichteuren Modellen).

Nebenbei habe ich mir jetzt auch mal die Superlux HD-681 B bestellt. Das alte Sennheiser PC161-Headset hat mich zwar nicht traurig gemacht, aber scheint beim Mikro so langsam Mucken zu machen. Daher habe ich mir mal einige Mikros bestellt und die Superlux dazugepackt. Mal schauen, was die Lümmel so leisten.


----------



## Sync (12. September 2012)

Ok danke für eure Tipps. Hatte schon so etwas ähnliches erwartet.

Dann schau ich mir mal genauer die Microlab FC 530/530U an.


----------



## Diavel (12. September 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ne Idee für nen KHV im Bereich bis max 150€?
> KH: Beyer 880 250Ohm
> Quelle: Marantz AVR
> 
> Der KHV sollte also nicht warm abgestimmt sein, sonst wirds echt möllig bei Marantz + Beyer



Hmm, du brauchst also keinen DAC, richtig? Da fällt mir fast nur die Pro Jekt Headbox ein. So richtig das Gelbe vom Ei soll die aber leider nicht sein. 
Sonst könnte auch tatsächlich ein FiiO E17 passen. Der bietet zwar eigentlich mehr als Du brauchst und ist portabel, aber vllt hast Du dafür ja auch verwendung.

Grüße


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. September 2012)

Mein FIIO E11 ist grad angekommen 
Der sollte auch die weniger Probleme am Phonejack des marantz machen. Der hat darüber immerhin DolbyHeadphone 
Ja, Marantz hat so tolle Dinge wie DolbyHeadphone und VirtualSpeaker


----------



## Dusk (13. September 2012)

Guten Tag die Herren. 

Ich habe einen Freund der eine Creative Audigy 2 ZS Soundcard und eine Creative Audigy 2 ZS Premium + (Front 5.25 Audio bay) verkauft. 
Ist die Soundkarte überhaupt etwas und wieviel wäre ein guter Preis?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (13. September 2012)

Damals waren das auf alle Fälle schöne Karten. Ich hatte die 2 ZS selber jahrelang im Rechner, bis sie dann (ich meine wegen Treiberproblemen unter Win 7) einer Asus Xonar DS weichen musste.
Wie gut sich die alten Karten heute noch schlagen, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Die oben genannte Asus schien mir schon etwas besser zu sein, und was heutiger Onboardsound im Vergleich kann, weiß ich leider ebenso wenig. Lohnen würden sich die Karten aber auf jeden Fall für ältere Spielerechner, die speziell für ältere Titel dienen, in denen EAX und so noch sehr populär war. Ein Verkaufsversuch sollte also durchaus erfolgreich sein, wieviel man aber noch verlangen kann? Hm, wild geschätzt würde ich wohl bis 20 € für die normale ZS ausgeben, wenn ich sie kaufen wollte.


----------



## prosim (15. September 2012)

Eine kl. Frage nebenbei: Kennt jmd. zufällig einen ordentlichen Treiber für die Audigy ZS 2 unter Win 7 32 bit ? Habe da zur Zeit nur die ZS 2 Standardtreiber installiert, die Win7 (leider) automatisch vorgenommen/installiert hat. 
Der klingt aber im Vgl. zu dem org. Creaive Treiber unter Win XP ziemlich matschig und hat noch andere Probleme, der XP Treiber ist an sich viel besser.. . Daher frage ich ob's auch für Win7 für diese Soundkarte evtl. so einen 'getweakten' Kompletttreiber-Download gibt, wie es ihn für XP gibt (irgendwo hab ich den 'mal 'runtergaladen und der ist sehr gut und noch einen Tick bessser als der/die auch schon guten offiziellen XP Treiber direkt von Creative).


----------



## Blue_Gun (16. September 2012)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Kopfhörern der 1000€-Klasse (HD800, T1,...)? Welchen KHV sollte man mit solchen Kopfhörern verwenden?

Und wie schließe ich eigentlich eine KHV an einem Verstärker richtig an?


----------



## iceman650 (16. September 2012)

Klar, solche Boliden sind klar besser als günstigeres, etwa ein DT880. Ob es einem der Aufpreis aber wert ist, steht auf einem anderen Zettel. Ich zumindest bräuchte es nicht.
Zum KHV meine Meinung: Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt brauchbar. Nur ob man jetzt 1000€ in einen KHV ballern muss ist für mich fraglich^^
Wenn der 0Ohm-Output steht, ist es für mich spätestens beendet, das kostet allerdings schon einiges. Nur wie gesagt - ob es sein muss, da so viel Geld reinzufeuern... Ich bräuchte es nicht.
ein KHV kommt dabei meist direkt an eine Quelle (hinter den CD-Player, Phonopre etc.), also eben an einen Line-Ausgang.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. September 2012)

Kann ich die Kabel noch irgendwie abschirmen? Ich hab das Problem, wenn ich meinen Monitor per Klinke ans Frontpanel anschließe, dann höre ich bei jeder Mausbewegung ein fiepen und bei Festplattenzugriffen glaube ich auch. Beim Verstärker ist das Problem nicht ganz so schlimm, ein fiepen hört man aber auch da durch die Boxen. Kann ich das Klinkenkabel vom Monitor irgendwie abschirmen, sodass dieses fiepen weg ist, bzw. so leise wie beim Verstärker?


----------



## Darkseth (16. September 2012)

Für Kopfhörer der 500-1000€ klasse würde ich trotzdem weiterhin Soundkarten nehmen wie die Phoebus/Essence, oder extern eben Fiio E17, bzw Yulong u100.

Ich persönlich würde nichts über dem Yulong u100 kaufen, weil er einfach nen spitzen klang hat, und nen extrem starken Kopfhörerverstärker. Viele haben auch im Blindtest gegen DAC/KHV für mehrere hundert euro versagt.

Wenn man besseren Klang will, sollte man nen bessern Kopfhörer nehmen, statt unnötig viele hundert Euro in nen teureren DAC/KHV zu stecken, wo man eh kaum unterschied heraushört.


----------



## Blue_Gun (17. September 2012)

Der Yulong hat aber keinen Chinch Eingang oder?


----------



## soth (17. September 2012)

Ich sag nur: Yulong U100 DAC & USB DAC & Head AMP & Sound Card | eBay

Sehe, das ganze übrigens ähnlich wie Darkseth! 
Lieber mehr Geld für den Kopfhörer oder die Custom In-Ears ausgeben, als unsäglich teuere DACs und (p)KHV zu kaufen. Der Fiio E17 liefert auch schon sehr gute Ergebnisse...


----------



## Blue_Gun (17. September 2012)

Ist der Eingang von dem Gleichwertig mit einem Chinch Eingang?


----------



## Darkseth (17. September 2012)

Cinch ist ja ein analoger anschluss. Alles was du dort per Cinch Eingang (also sound kommt per Cinch in den Yulong/Fiio rein) anschließt, kommt 1:1 so wieder raus, abgesehen davon, dass der Kopfhörerverstärker greift, falls du nen Kopfhörer anschließt.

Eine DAC Wandlung kann nur erfolgen, wenn du die Daten digital einspeist per USB


----------



## Blue_Gun (17. September 2012)

Ja, aber der Yulong hat doch keinen CHinch Eingang, sondern einen Line in. Adapterkabel bringt da also keine Probleme oder?


----------



## Darkseth (17. September 2012)

sollte eig nicht, wenns nicht gerade ein halb kaputtes billig-kabel ist.

Bei der Xonar Essence dürfte meines Wissens z.B. auch ein Adapter kabel beiliegen, von 2x mono Cinch auf 1x 3.5mm Klinke weiblich


----------



## Diavel (17. September 2012)

Miniklinke ist höchstens mechanisch anfälliger. Klangtechnisch tut sich da garnichts.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Bei der Xonar Essence dürfte meines Wissens z.B. auch ein Adapter kabel beiliegen, von 2x mono Cinch auf 1x 3.5mm Klinke weiblich


 
Ist so, hatte ich erst vor paar Tagen in der Hand.


----------



## Volcom (18. September 2012)

Hey,
gibt es eigentlich interne Soundkarten mit Chinchausgängen?


----------



## soth (18. September 2012)

Ja, einige sogar. Man müsste nur wissen, was du damit vorhast...


----------



## Volcom (18. September 2012)

Nichts spezielles, ich find nur wenn ich bei asus und creative gucke haufen soundkarten mit klinke, und auf diesen anschluss kann ich verzichten. Also eben für den normalen Heimbereich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2012)

Ja, z.B. die Essence STX von Asus 
Aber bei der ist die Frage, ob du eine so qualitativ hochwertige Hifi-Anlage hast, um sie voll ausnutzen zu können.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2012)

Von Creative gibt es die Titanium HD mit Stereo über Cinch.
Von Asus die schon erwähnte Essence Serie. Asus hat aber auch Surround über Klinke über ein Erweiterungsboard:
ASUS Xonar H6, PCIe x1 - PC Games Hardware Online
Zu beachten ist dabei dass es sich wirklich nur um eine analoge Stufe handelt welche immernoch eine Essence ST oder HDVA(in der Deluxe Version ist das Board schon dabei) als Zuspieler braucht.

Daneben wären als Exoten noch die Prodigy HD2 und die 7.1 HiFi von ESI/Audiotrak(der gleiche Hersteller, welche Marke genutzt wird ist immer unterschiedlich) zu nennen.

P.S.: Willkommen auf der dunklen Seite  .


----------



## Volcom (18. September 2012)

Johnny, Ich hab n Paar Nahfeldmonitore (Alesis MK2) - da muss ich auf gute quali setzen weil man ansonsten jeden fehler raushört.

Ich schau mir mal eure  Tipps an, vielen dank


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2012)

Die sind doch aktiv, oder ?


----------



## hydro (19. September 2012)

ESi Juli@, Audiotrak Prodigy, Onkyo SE-90, M-Audio Audiophile....

Für die Boxen würde ich allerdings im <100€ Segment schauen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (19. September 2012)

Ich schätze auch, dass ein Adapter bzw. ein Adapterkabel hier die günstigere und flexiblere Lösung wäre. Native Cinch-Anschlüsse wären sicher ganz nett, in dem Fall aber auch eine eher unnötige Einschränkung.


----------



## Blue_Gun (20. September 2012)

Wo kann man Highend Kopfhörer in Landshut/Deggendorf/Straubing/München - am besten mehrere im gleichen Shop - probehören? Kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## PingPong (21. September 2012)

hi @ all,

hab mal wieder ne frage zum thema 

da ich mir neue ls kaufen will, stelle ich mir die frage, ob ich einen speziellen "centerlautsprecher" nehmen soll, oder ob da ein kompaktlautsprecher ausreicht? 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## Timsu (21. September 2012)

Kompaktlautsprecher sund besser.


----------



## PingPong (21. September 2012)

das ging aber fix 

will mir n 5.2 oder 7.2 zammstelln. also lieber 2 standlautsprecher und 3 oder 5 kompaktlautsprecher + 2 subs?? 

gibts noch andere meinung zum thema??


----------



## iceman650 (21. September 2012)

Liegende D'Appolito-Konzepte sind Käse, daher eher einen Kompakten.
Dadurch kann man seitlich kaum noch 10° abseits der Achse sitzen ohne fette Auslöschungen zu bekommen.
Genau das ist eigentlich auch der Sinn eines D'Appo-Konzeptes, nur dass Leute, die nicht komplett blöd sind, auch keine D'Appos hinlegen, wie es die Meisten nunmal machen und es auch meist vorgesehen ist. Der Sinn ist darin, dass wenn es hochkant steht, kaum noch Reflexionen über Decke und Boden mehr gibt, zumindest ist es ein großer Vorteil.


----------



## PingPong (21. September 2012)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es besser ich nehme einen kompakt-ls aus der ls-serie meiner wahl und verwende den als center.


----------



## iceman650 (21. September 2012)

Nicht unbedingt, wenn es ein D'Appolito-Center ist wahrscheinlich schon, wenn es 3wege-Center sind, dann ist es eine andere Sache


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. September 2012)

Mal aus Interesse, welches 5.1-System würdet ihr empfehlen für 300€? (Genreschwerpunkt: House/Club)

Raumgröße 28qm


----------



## Menthe (23. September 2012)

Ich hab vor mir demnächst evtl. ein paar Standlautsprecher zu kaufen. Zimmer ist ca. 25qm groß, hauptsächlich für Filme schauen (So gut wie alles). Als AVR hab ich den Onkyo TXSR-308.
Ich dachte an die Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000/2000. Oder sind die eher nix?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. September 2012)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, bei eBay nach älteren Standlautsprechern in deiner Stadt zu gucken, falls du ein Auto hast und sie abholen kannst


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, bei eBay nach älteren Standlautsprechern in deiner Stadt zu gucken, falls du ein Auto hast und sie abholen kannst


 
...und wenn sie in deinen Raum passen.....


----------



## Menthe (25. September 2012)

Also taugen die Magnat eher nichts?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. September 2012)

Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass sie nichts taugen. Aber du bekommst bei meinem Vorschlag eben evtl. mehr für dein Geld !


----------



## Sunjy (25. September 2012)

Hat jemand schonwas von den neuen Creative Soundkarten gehört? Taugen die wieder was oder kann ich meine noch weiter behalten?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (25. September 2012)

Meinst Du damit die Recon3D-Chips? Meines Wissens befinden die sich höchstens auf dem Niveau der X-Fi-Chips, zum Teil auch darunter. Zumindest für Musikgenuss gibt es zahlreiche bessere Alternativen. In Bezug auf Spiele stellen die keinen Totalausfall dar, machen sich aber anscheinend auch nicht besser als andere. So oder so jedenfalls kein Must-have.
Die X-Fi Gamer, die Du nutzt, hatte meines Wissens ja einen beschnittenen X-Fi-Chip. Allgemein bessere Alternativen wird es auf alle Fälle geben, allerdings auch zu höheren Preisen. Solange Du noch zufrieden bist würde ich jedenfalls keinen akuten Aufrüstbedarf sehen.


----------



## Sync (27. September 2012)

Was meint ihr. Lohnt sich Umstieg von Klipsch S4 zu Phonak PFE 012  oooder Shure SE 215 ?

Danke


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (28. September 2012)

Guten Tag,  

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 

Zu mein Problem, mein Musik Ordner werden die Lieder nicht richtig angezeigt, bzw. die Information, wenn man ein Lied angeklickt, werden nicht angezeigt.

Wenn ich meine CD´s als FLAC Rippe, trage ich die Daten b.z. den Künstler oder das Coverbild ein.

Ich bin der Meinung, das es damals nicht so war mit den FLAC Datein

Das Meine ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies trifft aber nur bei FLAC Daten auf, bei MP3 habe ich das Problem nicht.

So sollte es eigentlich Korrekt aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt Ihr ne Idee woran das Liegen könnte ?

Danke

Mfg


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2012)

Da sind einfach keine ID3-Tags eingetragen.


----------



## PingPong (30. September 2012)

hi,

ich muss hier nochmal ne frage einwerfen. kann ich die beiden subwoofer so platzieren oder ginge das garnicht?  an der front/wohnwandseite habe ich leider keinen platz dafür, da da noch die beiden front-ls untergebracht werden müssen.

mfg
pingpong


----------



## Blue_Gun (1. Oktober 2012)

Bei Thomann gibts den DT770 Pro/80 Ohm für 129€ statt 149€. Guter Preis und klasse Händler.


----------



## Sraw (2. Oktober 2012)

Jo echt guter Preis und super KH. Hab auch letztens den DT 880 [600 Ohm] für 200€ gesehen glaub bei Amazon. Aber da hatte ich schon ein : /


----------



## _VFB_ (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 
leider ist mein Cd-player kaputt gegangen und jetz hab ich ne Frage für den Neukauf. Ist das eig. egal ob ich an meinen Verstärker einen gute oder einen schlechter Cd-player anschlies ? Ändert sich dann was an der Soundqualität? Und wenn ich meinen Pc an den Verstärker anschlies brauch ich keine Soundkarte weil das dann der Verstärker übernimmt. Hab ich da richtig verstanden ?


----------



## sinthor4s (2. Oktober 2012)

Der Verstärker verstärkt nur das analoge Signal.
Auf einer CD liegen die Daten digital vor, was heißt, dass die digitalen Daten in analoge Signale umgewandelt werden müssen um anschließend verstärkt und über die Lautsprecher wiedergegeben zu werden.
Im CD-Player ist deshalb ein Digital-Analog-Wandler. Je besser der CD-Player desto besser ist in der Regel der Wandler.
Und wenn du deinen PC anschließt stellt die Soundkarte den Wandler dar.


----------



## _VFB_ (2. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke für die Antwort. Mhh ich wollte eig. nicht soviel ausgeben... Reichen 50€ für einen Cd-player? Und wenn ja welcher wär dann der beste ? 

(Möcht deshalb nich extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen. Hoffe des geht in Ordnung)


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2012)

Schau dich mal nach nem gebrauchten Denon DCD-595 um . Der ist ganz in Ordnung dafür, dass man ihn zum Teil für 15-20€ in der Bucht schießen kann.


----------



## _VFB_ (3. Oktober 2012)

Naja ist halt schon ziemlich alt und ich grieg ihn nur gebraucht und der kann glaub auch keine DVDs abspieln was auch ganz schön wäre. Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag   Gibts sonst noch alternativen oder sind die Restlichen nur schrot ?


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Oktober 2012)

PingPong schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich muss hier nochmal ne frage einwerfen. kann ich die beiden subwoofer so platzieren oder ginge das garnicht?  an der front/wohnwandseite habe ich leider keinen platz dafür, da da noch die beiden front-ls untergebracht werden müssen.
> 
> ...



Generell ist es schwierig so "im Trockenen" eine Vorhersage zum Klang unbekannter Gerätschaften in unbekanntem Umfeld zu geben. Aber ein paar Fragen tun sich schon auf:

1. Warum winkelst du die so an? Bass wird vom Sub kugelförmig abgestrahlt, da spielt es eig. keine Rolle wohin du die Membran zeigen lässt (solange die nicht unmittelbar vor der Wand zur Wand strahlt). 
2. Warum stellst du 2 Subs auf, die du dann zueinander stellst? Gerade dadurch wird der Hauptvorteil den mehrere Subs bieten (Bekämpfung von Dröhnfrequenzen) mehr oder weniger zunichte gemacht. Kannst du den 2. nicht gegenüber an die Wand stellen? Dazu vlt. ein wenig versetzt?
3. So weit von den Hauptlautsprechern entfernt ist es schwierig einen wirklich optimalen Klang zu generieren. Dazu muss zumindest die Trennfrequenz niedrig genug liegen (so ab 80Hz abwärts). Schaffen das deine LS?
4. Wo stehen denn dann die Haupt LS? Direkt an der Wand oder gar im Eck eingekeilt neben der Wohnwand?  Die sollten auf alle Fälle raus aus der Ecke! Wenn das partout nicht geht, dann versuche mal die Bassreflexöffnungen zu verschließen, dann sollte es erträglicher sein und nicht allzu sehr Döhnen.

Ganz nebenbei, wenn deine Skizze einigermaßen Maßstäblich ist, dann ist der Raum sch...e zum Musikhören! Besser wäre es dann alles um 90° zu drehen und auf die kurze Distanz zw. den Wänden zu hören. 

Ich kenne nicht die Vorgeschichte hier im Thread, von daher gibts wenn man nur lange genug sucht ggf. Antworten auf meine fragen, aber ich bin zu faul zum suchen in diesem sehr unübersichtlichen Thread...



_VFB_ schrieb:


> Naja ist halt schon ziemlich alt und ich grieg ihn nur gebraucht und der kann glaub auch keine DVDs abspieln was auch ganz schön wäre. Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag   Gibts sonst noch alternativen oder sind die Restlichen nur schrot ?



Für 50€ werden meines Wissens heute neu gar keine CD Player mehr angeboten. Der Ramschmarkt ist für CD Spieler zu unattraktiv geworden. Aber das ist ja auch egal, weil du ja ganz offensichtlich gar keinen CD Player suchst sondern einen DVD Player! Da könnte es sein, dass es hin und wieder in den einschlägigen "ich bin blöd" Märkten für das Geld was gibt. 

Und ja, für das Geld gibts nur Schrott. Aber DVDs und CDs kann man damit abspielen. Für deine Zwecke - vermute ich mal - ist das aber ausreichend.


----------



## PingPong (3. Oktober 2012)

1. hab gehört das es eig egal ist, wo die subs stehn und es sieht vielleicht besser aus hab ich gedacht 
2. kann den 2ten sub auch auf die andere seite stellen, wäre halt einfacher, die kabel zu verlegen 
3. hab die ls noch garnicht ;9 werden wohl die magnat quantum 657...... 
4. hätte sie schon direkt in die ecke gestellt, is halt einfacher für mich wegen den türen links und rechts.

der raum ist ca 4,4m x 6m und drehen geht nicht, da die möbel so stehen bleiben müssen. rechts von der couch ist auch noch ne schräge, die bis zum fenster vor geht.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2012)

PingPong schrieb:


> 1. hab gehört das es eig egal ist, wo die subs stehn und es sieht vielleicht besser aus hab ich gedacht


 
Der Irrglaube ist leider weit verbreitet. Mit einem Sub regst du in deinem Raum Resonanzfrequenzen an (Raummoden). Die sind in der ersten Linie von den geometrischen Abmessungen des Raums abhängig. Dazu kommt nocht, dass jede angrenzende Fläche den Bass verstärkt. Das bedeutet, dass man bei der Aufstellung viel falsch machen kann bzw. dass man ein wenig rumexperimentieren sollte um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erhalten. Sonst wirds sehr schnell im Bass sehr matschig und das wollen eigentlich die wenigsten. 

Am einfachsten ist es, den Sub auf den Hörplatz zu stellen und dann auf allen vieren im Raum rumzukriechen und zu hören wo der Bass am besten ist - da sollte dann der Sub hin...



PingPong schrieb:


> 2. kann den 2ten sub auch auf die andere seite stellen, wäre halt einfacher, die kabel zu verlegen


 
Ein 2. Sub bietet die Chance die Anregung der Raummoden zusätzlich zu verringern indem dieser an einem anderen Platz steht und optimalerweise nicht nochmal dieselbe Mode anregt. Dazu spielen die beiden dann nur noch halb so laut, was die Mode zusätzlich weniger stark anregt. Bei der Aufstellung beider Subs an einer Stelle vergibt man diese Chance. So machen 2 Subs wenig Sinn und es stellt sich die Frage wozu ein 2. Sub?



PingPong schrieb:


> 3. hab die ls noch garnicht ;9 werden wohl die magnat quantum 657......


 
Kenn ich persönlich nicht und sag deshalb au nix dazu.



PingPong schrieb:


> 4. hätte sie schon direkt in die ecke gestellt, is halt einfacher für mich wegen den türen links und rechts.


 
In der Ecke ist natürlich für Boxen immer die schlechteste Position (sieht man mal von Eckhörnern und so Zeugs ab). Da sind 3 angrenzende Wände, die den Bass überbetonen, dazu kommt durch die Wandnähe eine eingeschränkte Räumlichkeit. Es gibt Leute, die mögen ersteres (wobei das schon oft sehr matscht) und denen ist das Zweite egal... Um das in den Griff zu bekommen sollten mindestens 50cm (besser mehr) Abstand zur Rückwand und zur Seitenwand vorhanden sein. Wenn das nicht geht, solltest du die Bassreflexrohre mal probeweise verstopfen um einen früheren und sanften Bassabfall zu erzeugen - der wird von den Wänden ja wieder ausgeglichen, aber wenigstens nicht so stark überhöht.

Alternativ wären u.U. Boxen zu empfehlen, die auf wandnah ausgelegt sind und schon von vorneherein so abgestimmt sind, dass der Bass früher abfällt. Sowas gibts und ein ordentlicher Händler wird einen da auch die eine oder andere Empfehlung machen können. Anhören solltest du die Magnats auf alle Fälle mal unter solchen Bedingungen bevor du zuschlägst! Ansonsten könnte es eine große Entäuschung geben.



PingPong schrieb:


> der raum ist ca 4,4m x 6m und drehen geht nicht, da die möbel so stehen bleiben müssen. rechts von der couch ist auch noch ne schräge, die bis zum fenster vor geht.


 
Na dann ists nicht ganz so extrem wie es auf dem Bild aussieht.


----------



## PingPong (12. Oktober 2012)

hi,

ich bins nochmal  hab über die "kritiken" ,was die boxen in der ecke angeht, nochmal nachgedacht und folgende lösung überlegt.  könnte ich es so machen oder wären die boxen dann zu nah an der hörposition? (foto ist von der hörposition gemacht). im moment hab ich noch die teufel concept r ls, die aber noch gegen andere getauscht werden.

so, und hier noch das foto  

mfg
pingpong


----------



## Heuamöbe (12. Oktober 2012)

Foto?


----------



## Sync (12. Oktober 2012)

Microlab SOLO1C OODER Edifier 1600T Plus?


----------



## Darkseth (12. Oktober 2012)

Microlab Solo 15 würd ich nehmen ^^


----------



## Sync (12. Oktober 2012)

zu teuer


----------



## Darkseth (12. Oktober 2012)

Oh preise wieder angestiegen? Das gabs für 90€ bis vor 2 tagen ^^;


----------



## Sync (12. Oktober 2012)

ja ich weiß -.-


----------



## PingPong (12. Oktober 2012)

sollte ich für mein 5.2 als rear-ls die gleichen nehmen wie die front-ls? oder lieber ne kompaktbox aus der gleichen serie??


----------



## Sync (12. Oktober 2012)

eiiiigeeentlich reichen kompakte. is ja auch meist billiger


----------



## PingPong (12. Oktober 2012)

frag nur weil ich meine, mal gehört zu haben, dass es besser ist, wenn alle ls gleich bestückt sind. von wegen homogenität 

meinst also das ma da keinen unterschied merken würde beim filme anschaun?


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Oktober 2012)

PingPong schrieb:


> ich bins nochmal  hab über die "kritiken" ,was die boxen in der ecke angeht, nochmal nachgedacht und folgende lösung überlegt.  könnte ich es so machen oder wären die boxen dann zu nah an der hörposition? (foto ist von der hörposition gemacht). im moment hab ich noch die teufel concept r ls, die aber noch gegen andere getauscht werden.



Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als in den Ecken  Zu nah ists auf keinen Fall - zumindest was man so abschätzen kann. Bei Standboxen kann man von einem Mindestabstand von ca. 2-3m (je nach Modell) ausgehen. Näher wirds dann meist inhomogen, weil man die einzelnen Schallquellen (Chassis) dann auch einzeln wahrnehmen kann.

Der Center sollte natürlich im gleichen Abstand stehen wie die beiden anderen FrontLS, da dürfte es so schwer sein - aber im Zweifelsfall musste halt mit dem Kompromiss ohne Center oder mit weiter hinten angeordnetem Center leben. 100% ideal kann man 6-8 LS einfach nirgends aufstellen, wenn man auch noch wohnen will. Das passt jedenfalls rein optisch mal ganz gut und sollte so auch funktionieren. Im Zweifelsfall auf die Tipps von mir und den anderen Sch...en und selber anhören!




PingPong schrieb:


> frag nur weil ich meine, mal gehört zu haben, dass es besser ist, wenn alle ls gleich bestückt sind. von wegen homogenität
> 
> meinst also das ma da keinen unterschied merken würde beim filme anschaun?


 
Also ideal ist immer(!) wenn man ringsrum identische Boxen stehen hat. Da bieten sich dann auch Kompakte an, solange die nicht zu klein sind und nach unten mindestens bis 70-80 Hz mittun. Drunter haste ja die Subs, da geht dann schon was!

Sowas ginge z.B. (muss man halt selber bauen...
CerAl 3.2 Heimkino Bausatz - Lautsprecherbau von blue planet acoustic oder 
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente


----------



## PingPong (13. Oktober 2012)

naja, der center muss leider dort stehen bleiben. hab bei meinem receiver (onkyo tx nr616) ein einrichtmikro dabei, das sollte sich also ganz gut ausgleichen mit den abständen, oder?  der abstand von der sitzposition zur leinwand ist ca 4-4,5m, zu den front-ls ca 3m. sollte doch passen.  ich würde für front und rear-ls die magnat quantum 657 nehmen und den passenden center. 

wie siehts eig mit der heizung aus? stört das in irgend einer weise bei dem rechten ls, wegen der wärme im winter? 

selber bauen kommt leider nicht in frage, wegen meinem nicht vorhandenen handwerklichen geschick und der optik


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Oktober 2012)

Das passt soweit schon von den Abständen, ich meinte mehr das Abstrahlverhalten, aber wenn du eh keine 3 gleichen Boxen einsetzt ist das auch net so wild und die Center mit liegender d'Appolito Anordnung sind ja ohnehin völlig anders (und speziell) im Abstrahlverhalten als "normale" Boxen, das passt dann schon...

Handwerkliches Geschick bzw. dessen Mangel lass ich grad mal noch so durchgehen , aber Optik? Wenn du nach einem stundenlangen Durchgang mit dem Bandschleifer aussiehst wie Sau, dann musste halt duschen !

Die Heizung sollte nicht stören, du solltest vlt. net unmittelbar dran rücken, aber da du ohnehin ein wenig Abstand zur Wand brauchst wirds mMn keinen Einfluss haben.


----------



## PingPong (13. Oktober 2012)

danke für die tipps  passt das, wenn der center hinter der leinwand ist? oder verfälscht das, dass klangbild enorm?


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Oktober 2012)

Das kommt auf die Leinwand an und lässt sich nicht pauschal beantworten.


----------



## PingPong (13. Oktober 2012)

achso  noch ne andere frage. wenn ich mir etz n limit von 300€ pro ls setze, ist es besser wenn ich mir kompaktlautsprecher von ner hochwertigeren serie kaufe, oder lieber standlautsprecher von ner "niedrigeren" serie???


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Oktober 2012)

Die Hochwertigen Kompaktlautsprecher sind vermutlich die bessere Wahl.

Schau doch mal bei Nubert...


----------



## PingPong (13. Oktober 2012)

hmmm

die ls von nubert gefallen mir optisch nicht so ganz


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Oktober 2012)

Dafür sind se gut.


----------



## PingPong (13. Oktober 2012)

das problem ist nur, dass sie in meinem wohnzimmer stehn müssen und meiner freundin gefallen müssen 

hab grad nochmal bissl geschaut und die heco celan xt 701 für 369€ gefunden. taugen die was?
sind etz zwar keine kompaktlautsprecher, aber sollten doch auch passen, oder?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2012)

Die kenn ich net und kann auch nix dazu sagen.


----------



## Anilman (17. Oktober 2012)

eine Frage da ich öfters Filme anschaue die DTS haben statt DD.
Lohnt sich der umstieg von Asus dg auf die neue Phoebus?
hab die dt990 pro 250ohm.

gibt es da überhaupt Unterschiede bis auf die Lautstärke die man lauter drehen kann?


----------



## Darkseth (17. Oktober 2012)

ganz anderer Treiber umfang, bessere surround simulation, deutlich stärkerer Kopfhörerverstärker, und klanglich solltest du auch nen Sprung nach vorne hören.


----------



## Anilman (17. Oktober 2012)

ich hab mir jetzt mal die phoebus bestellt +cpu kühler+tastatur.
mein serien amd 1090t ist einfach zu laut nur den hört man die gpu ist sogar deutlich leiser hab das Arctic Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev.2 bestellt.Meine tastatur hatt nen leichten wackelkontakt und das ich laut leise nicht einstellen kann bzw die tasten schlecht nachts erkenne störte mich hab das Revoltec LightBoard XL 3 bestellt

naja bis freitag bzw samstag sollte alles da sein mal sehen wie der vergleich zum asus dg sein wird.


----------



## Timsu (18. Oktober 2012)

Ist überhaupt eine Stereomix Aufnahme bei einem Realtek oder VIA Chip Verlustlos, oder wird da auch irgendwas umgewandelt?


----------



## Anilman (20. Oktober 2012)

so hab jetzt den asus xonar phoebus bekommen.Ich muss noch den neuen cpu kühler instalieren und den asus natürlich 
dann mal bissle film schauen usw.

Ich dachte schon der dhl typ kommt nichtmehr....


----------



## JPW (21. Oktober 2012)

Da hier alle im Forum von der KH und Ansteck Mikro schwärmen, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir auch diese Kombo zuzulegen.
Ich werde natürlich vergleichen aber aufjedenfall testen möchte ich das AKG K701. Ich kenne mich in dem Bereich nicht so gut aus (besitze momentan ein "gaming" Headset: Creative Fatal1ty MKII), also habe ich mehrere Fragen:

Meine Soundkarte ist Xonar DG, erst vor kurzem gekauft, wollte deshalb diese amliebsten auch behalten, reicht diese für den K701? Oder geht das klanglich garnicht?
Da es sich ja um einen offenen KH handelt, wollte ich ihn auch nicht unterwegs benutzen, aber wäre es möglich ihn an  meinem iPod touch 4 zu betreiben?

Für meine Anlage habe ich einen alten Verstärker (gebraucht gekauft): Sony TA-AV501R, ist auch hier ein problemloser Betrieb möglich, oder brauche ich noch einen Kopfhörerverstärker?
Ich habe immer wieder schlechte Erfahrungen mit Kopfhörern gemacht, die an den Anschlüssen einen Wackelkontakt bekommen haben. Ist das K701 da gut verarbeitet? Kann man es falls es vorkommt auch retten? (Lötkenntnisse und ein bisschen Geschick vorhanden  )

Edit: Als Mikro schwebt mir das Modmic vor. Damit kann man ja eigentlich nichzs falsch machen, oder?
Wie ist das mit der Währung? Wenn ich mit Paypal bezahle, wird es dann automatisch umgerechnet? Habe keine Dollar zur Hand XD.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Oktober 2012)

*Hirni2000*: leg dich nicht auf einen Kopfhoerer fest. Wenn du da schon Geld in die Hand nimmst, lass dich in einem Fachgeschaeft in deiner Naehe beraten und Probehoeren. Selbst wenn du einige verschiedene Kopfhoerer bestellst und selbst testest, kann dich ein Fachmann hier besser beraten.

Deine Soundkarte sollte erstmal reichen. Hat auch einen Kopfhoererverstaerker eingebaut.
Ob du allerdings Freude haben wirst, wenn du den kopfhoerer direkt an einem iPod anschliesst, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Vielleicht irr ich mich da 

Modmic hab ich selber erst mitte Semptember bestellt. Hatte ganz normal mit Paypal bezahlt, wurde direkt umgerechnet und von mir in Euro abgebucht.
Allerdings hab ich die Dinger noch nicht bekommen. Wahrscheinlich haengen die beim Zoll.

Zu den kaputten Kabel: namhafte Hersteller bieten eigentlich einen guten Reperaturservice an, diverse Modelle haben tauschbare Kabel die einfach gesteckt sind.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mal eine Frage.
Bin jetzt wegen dem Studium umgezogen und mir fehlt der Sound aus Boxen/Lautsprechern/Monitoren.
Kopfhörer habe ich zwar, will aber nicht dauernd nur mit KH hören.
Die Laptop-Boxen taugen eh nix, also hab ich mir überlegt, z.B. das Edifier C2 o.ä. zu kaufen.
Macht das denn, an einem Laptop, der keine gute Soundkarte hat, überhaupt Sinn?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Gruß Dustin


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt ja auch USB Soundkarten. Ich würde einfach mal die Boxen ohne extra Soundkarte testen und wenn der Klang nicht gefällt eine USB Karte nachkaufen.


----------



## PingPong (25. Oktober 2012)

hi,

hab mir etz als frontlautsprecher die heco celan xt 701 gekauft und als rear die xt 301. als sub wirds wohl der celan sub 38a. als center würd ich gern nen celan center 3 oder celan xt center 4 nehmen. leider is der sehr selten und wenn, dann ziemlich teuer. nun zu meiner frage.
kann ich mir noch ne xt 301 kaufen und diese als center verwenden? wenn ja, dann lieber hinlegen oder aufstellen? oder wäre der passende center besser geeignet?


----------



## Timsu (25. Oktober 2012)

Kompaktlautsprecher sind sogar besser geeignet als spezielle Centerlautsprecher.
Aufstellen wäre klanglich etwas besser.


----------



## PingPong (25. Oktober 2012)

ohne witz etz?  der center wäre 2-wege und der kompaktlautsprecher is auch 2-wege. der center hat 2 tief-mittel-töner, der kompakt-ls nur 1. center wiegt 14kg der kompakt-ls 9,5kg.


----------



## Timsu (25. Oktober 2012)

Ist so.
Der zweite TMT ist eigentlich nur aus optischen Gründen (Symmetrie) vorhanden, aber durch diese Anordnung hat der Center ein sehr schlechtes Abstrahlverhalten.


----------



## PingPong (25. Oktober 2012)

okay. und wenn der center n 3-wege-system ist, ändert sich dann was?


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ist so.
> Der zweite TMT ist eigentlich nur aus optischen Gründen (Symmetrie) vorhanden, aber durch diese Anordnung hat der Center ein sehr schlechtes Abstrahlverhalten.


 
Das Abstrahlverhalten ist vor allem dann wirklich problematisch, wenn man nicht mittig davor sitzt und der Hörabstand klein ist. 

Der 2. TMT ist vor allem dafür da, dass das System auch dynamisch mit den evtl. größeren Frontlautsprechern mithalten kann. Bei nem Film kommt das Meiste aus der Mitte und wenn der Center einbricht, dann klingts SCH....! Am Konsequentesten nimmt man deswegen 3 gleiche LS vorne - die haben dann das gleiche Abstrahlverhalten, die gleiche Dynamik und den für die Homogenität wichtigen gleichen Klang.

Ich selbst habe allerdings gar keinen Center, weil mir der wirklich sehr überschaubare Klanggewinn in Filmen in meinem Setup das einfach nicht wert war. Andere Konstellationen mögen da anders aussehen, aber meine Frontboxen sind so geil, da brauchts keinen Center. Der würde bei mir auch nur im Weg stehen und blöd aussehen.


----------



## PingPong (25. Oktober 2012)

einen 3. frontlautsprecher (xt 701) als center zu verwenden funktioniert bei mir nicht, da mein tv mittig der wand hängt. 
kann man trotzdem sagen das ich lieber noch ne kompaktbox(xt 301) für ca.200€ kaufen soll, als ca >400€ für den center auszugeben?? noch ne ganz blöde idee. wie siehts aus wenn ich mir als "center" 2 kompaktboxen hinstelle??


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Oktober 2012)

@ dustin91 : Wie viel Platz hast du denn in deiner Wohnung ? Möchest du ein Surround-System haben ?


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Oktober 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ dustin91 : Wie viel Platz hast du denn in deiner Wohnung ? Möchest du ein Surround-System haben ?


 Ne, wenn dann nur ein "günstiges" 2.1-System. Ist ja nur ne Studentenbutze in ner WG, also eher klein.
So ungefähr 3*4 m groß.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Oktober 2012)

Also auf keinen Fall Standlautsprecher ja ? Da kriegst du nämlich viel viel mehr für dein Geld, wenn du sie gebaucht kaufst...


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Oktober 2012)

In so nem Raum machen Standlautsprecher ja überhaupt keinen Sinn. Und ob man da fürs Geld mehr bekommt sei mal dahingestellt. Man bekommt halt mehr Holz, aber besseren Klang? u.U. aber nicht sicher.

Wie siehts denn mit Selbstbau aus? Als Student ist man ja eher klamm und kann so sehr hohe Qualität für vergleichsweise kleines Geld bekommen.


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit Selbstbau aus? Als Student ist man ja eher klamm und kann so sehr hohe Qualität für vergleichsweise kleines Geld bekommen.


 Handwerklich geschickt bin ich, also das wäre kein Problem.
Was könnt ihr denn da empfehlen?
So bis 80 € Budget, höchstens.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Oktober 2012)

Warum machen in so einem Raum Standlautsprecher keinen Sinn ? Verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Oktober 2012)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Handwerklich geschickt bin ich, also das wäre kein Problem.
> Was könnt ihr denn da empfehlen?
> So bis 80 € Budget, höchstens.


 
80€ für 2 Boxen? Das wird ganz schwer... Vlt. ne Cyburgs Needle oder eine ihrer Varianten (da gibts zig verschiedene), kannst mal googlen. Tiefbassmonster sind das nicht aber gute Boxen allemal fürs Geld!



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Warum machen in so einem Raum Standlautsprecher keinen Sinn ? Verstehe ich nicht...



Weil dafür kein Platz ist. Ne normale Standbox (also praktisch alle, die man fertig kaufen kann) braucht mind. 50cm Abstand zu Rückwand + mind. 3m Hörabstand. Sonst wirds untenrum schnell dröhnig und matschig und die Chassis sind einzeln wahrnehmbar. 

Ausnahme sind Standboxen, die für wandnah konzipiert sind (ggf. Bassreflexöffnung verschließen, das hilft). Dann können sie auch ein wenig näher an die Wand (ganz ohne Abstand gehts aber dann normalerweise auch nicht). Gegen das Problem mit dem zu kleinen Hörabstand helfen dann LS mit nicht zu vielen Chassis, die auch nicht zu weit voneinander auf der Schallwand untergebracht und vor allem nicht zu groß sind.

Die oben empfohlene Needle erfüllt mit ihrem Breitbänder (es gibt auch Varianten mit Coax - für mehr Geld) die Anforderungen. Dadurch, dass sie auch nicht zu viel Bass macht gehts auch wandnah. Wobei das Budget schon sehr dünn ist.. Aber was besseres wird man fertig für das Geld auch net bekommen!


----------



## JPW (27. Oktober 2012)

Wie ich weiter vorne beschrieben habe bin ich im Besitz einer Xonar DG.
Jetzt höre ich auf dem rechten Lautsprecher ein Rauschen, bzw eine Mischung aus Rauschen und knacksen das mit der Lautstärke zunimmt.
Stelle ich im Treiber auf Kopfhöhrer ist es weg, auf "2 Lautsprecher" ist es wieder da.
Ich hatte an den Einstellungen nichts geändert....

Woran kann das liegen die Karte ist gerade ~1Monat alt. 
Baue ich sie aus und habe onboard sound tritt es auch nicht auf.
Aber ich möchte ja auch das bessere Klangerlebnis der Karte nutzen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. November 2012)

Irgendwie tot hier...

Wie kann ich am besten FLAC-Dateien auf eine CD brennen ?


----------



## soth (10. November 2012)

Probiers mal mit Burrrn


----------



## MClolwut (10. November 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Irgendwie tot hier...


 
Das ganze Sound-Topic ist tot. Erhalte auch keine Antwort bei meinem Thread.. echt schade.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. November 2012)

@ soth : Danke, installiere ich mal ! 

@ MClolwut : Welchem meinst du ? Dann gucke ich mir's mal an ! 

Edit : Das Brennen geht bei Burrrn in Errors unter -.-


----------



## soth (10. November 2012)

Burrrn ist sehr anspruchsvoll.
Wenn da irgendetwas bei der Konvertierung in .wav schief läuft spuckt das Programm sofort Fehler aus! 
Ich wandel es vorher immer manuell um

EDIT: CDBurnerXP müsste das auch können


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. November 2012)

Das ist ja doppelte Arbeit 

Genau das Programm habe ich aber eben auch gefunden und das funzt einwandfrei 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. November 2012)

Ich brauche mal ein Rat von euch, und zwar will ich meine Lautsprecherkabel verlängern, nur weiß ich nicht was das richtige ist ob:

-Löten
-Lüsterklemme
-Lötverbinder
- ect.

Ich denke mal Löten ist das beste oder ? dadurch habe ich ja kein Klangverlust oder? bei einer Länge von ca.15m 

Tipp?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. November 2012)

Ich würde dir raten neue Kabel zu kaufen


----------



## Zappaesk (23. November 2012)

15m? Da kannste machen was du willst, klanglich optimal ist so oder so anders...

Aber gegen Löten spricht nicht viel, die anderen Varianten würden aber genauso gut tun.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (23. November 2012)

Hab gerade bemerkt das die restlichen Kabel die ich verlängern wollte, nicht ausreicht also muss ich mir doch neue Kaufen 

Mal was anderes, da ich jetzt eine neue Bude habe, und alles gerade Einrichte, wollte fragen was mehr Sinn macht, bzw was "besser" ist.

Das Automatische Einmessverfahren oder doch lieber alles Manuell Einstellen ?


----------



## xXenermaXx (23. November 2012)

Also ich nutz bei meinem AV die automatische Einmessung. Nachher kannst du ja immer noch was ausbessern (meistens jedenfalls). Bin jedenfalls ziemlich zufrieden. (:


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. November 2012)

Hey Leute, ich brauche euer Fachwissen. 

Mein vater an den Marantz SR-50L, schon ziemlich alt glaube ich. Die Lautsprecher sind kaputt und er will neue. Muss man ja wegen der Wattzahl aufpassen, wisst ihr wie viel die maximal haben dürfen? Er hört nur Klassik, habt ihr zusätzlich noch eine Empfehlung für einige hundert Euro?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. November 2012)

Wegen der Leistung muss man nicht aufpassen, das ist ein Gerücht! Speziell wenn dein Vater damit keine Partys beschallen will ist es wirklich völlig gleichgültig wie hoch die Belastbarkeit der LS ist.

Für ne Empfehlung wären ein paar Angaben zum Raum, den Hörgewohnheiten, der Aufstellung usw. von Nöten...


----------



## xXenermaXx (23. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wegen der Leistung muss man nicht aufpassen, das ist ein Gerücht!



Edit: Zappaesk hat natürlich Recht. Hier bei bedarf mehr zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. November 2012)

Das hat mit Standboxen nix zu tun. Das gibts dann, wenn der Verstärker am Rande seiner Leistungsfähigkeit läuft und obendrein noch schlecht gemacht ist. Mit der Leistung vom Marantz und normalen Boxen in einem normalen Wohnumfeld ist das völlig wurscht!

Ich war auf ein paar Partys bei denen der HT rausgeflogen ist, aber das hatte mit normalem Betrieb nix zu tun und hatte sich auch klanglich schon lange angekündigt. In dem Bereich klingts einfach schon nicht mehr gut und das sollte einem Warnung genug sein.


----------



## Domowoi (28. November 2012)

Ich hab mir vor einier Zeit die Klipsch Image S4 gekauft. Nach einiger Zeit sind ist aber ein Wackelkontakt am Klinkenstecker entstanden. Deswegen habe ich sie bei Amazon umgetauscht, hat auch alles geklappt, aber einige Zeit gedauert.
Nun habe ich die neuen auch schon eine Weile und oh Wunder sie haben wieder einen Wackelkontakt.
Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob ich einfach den Stecker abschneiden kann und dann einen neuen Stecker dran machen kann. Eine Lötstation ist vorhanden, aber ich weiß nicht wie einfach es ist und was für einen Stecker ich brauche.

Habt ihr evtl. mal etwas ähnliches gemacht und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2012)

Ich würde es lassen. Die "Kabel" sind so dünn und schwierig zu löten, dass du da mehr verschlimmbesserst. Wahrscheinlich schon beim Schutzlack "wegbrennen" wird geschätzt 10cm Kabel leiden, mal schauen wie viel beim Löten selbst. Also fortgeschrittene Löterfahrung sehe ich dabei als Pflicht an.


----------



## Domowoi (28. November 2012)

Ja wenn würde ich es meinen Dad löten lassen der hat schon ein wenig Löterfahrung. Aber wenn ich mir mal das Kabel anschaue sehe ich schon ein, dass es sehr schwierig sein wird.
Ich hatte halt gehofft, dass ich wenn ich einen guten Klinkenstecker daran mache, nie wieder Ärger damit habe.
Trotzdem danke für Deinen Input.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2012)

Naja, mit einem Klinkenstecker ist es nicht getan . Es hat auch seinen Grund, wieso der originale Stecker vergossen ist. Bei einem nachträglich angebrachten werden dir irgendwann auch die Lötstellen aufgeben - das Material beschleunigt das Ganze nochmal. Relativ unabhängig wie gut die Lötstelle an sich ist...


----------



## Zappaesk (28. November 2012)

Naja einen Klinkenstecker sicher anzulöten ist jetzt kein Thema für ne Elektriker Meisterarbeit! 
Das ist wirklich nicht schwer und wenn dein Vater löten kann, dann ist das kein Ding. Wichtig ist ne saubere Zugentlastung und ein ordentlicher Knickschutz. wenn man das ordentlich macht, dann hält das oft besser als das Original.


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Leistung muss man nicht aufpassen, das ist ein Gerücht! Speziell wenn dein Vater damit keine Partys beschallen will ist es wirklich völlig gleichgültig wie hoch die Belastbarkeit der LS ist.
> 
> Für ne Empfehlung wären ein paar Angaben zum Raum, den Hörgewohnheiten, der Aufstellung usw. von Nöten...



Raum sind so 25qm, erst nicht audiophil also es sollte überzeugend gut klingen


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Weiß einer wie ich mit dem VLC Player Streamen kann ?

Will nämlich meine Musik und Videos, über mein AVR Streamen

Bzw kann ich mein Netzwerk auch als Soundkarte nutzen ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Dezember 2012)

Wie spielt ihr so neue Kopfhörer ein ?


----------



## sinthor4s (5. Dezember 2012)

Voller Vorfreude aufsetzen und so lange damit Musik hören bis sie so klingen wie sie sollen


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Dezember 2012)

Gar nicht. Die spielen sich im Gebrauch ein. Wenn du die partout einspielen willst, dann lass sie halt einfach so mal 24h dudeln...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Dezember 2012)

Eher laut oder leise einspielen ?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Dezember 2012)

gehobene Abhörlaustärke, nicht unbedingt Vollgas.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Dezember 2012)

Okay, danke !


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Dezember 2012)

Man spielt Kopfhörer ein? Wie geht das? Was soll das? oO


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Dezember 2012)

Das soll das gleiche wie bei nem LS auch. Lautsprecherchassis (und die von Kopfhörern) verändern ihre Parameter vom Neuzustand bis zum eingespielten Zustand. Der Effekt ist nicht bei allen Chassis gleich groß, aber normalerweise gut zu hören. D.h. die Teile sollten halt mal ne Weile durchgeknetet werden.

Ganz nebenbei der Effekt ist auch gut zu messen...


----------



## Metalic (5. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem ich meine Lautsprecher fertig hatte, habe ich auch ein wenig was zum Einspielen der Lautsprecher gelesen. Was das Thema angeht habe ich das Gefühl, sind die Leute aber auch geteilter Meinung. Die eine Hälfte sagt das verändert den Klang doch zum Positiven nach einiger Zeit, andere sagen wiederum, das spielt sich nur im Kopf ab. Also das Klangbild würde sich nur beim Hörer selbst ändern weil sich das Gehör wohl daran gewöhnt. Bei dieser Gruppe liest man dann auch ab und an, dass es nicht einmal messbar wäre.

Persönlich weiß ich noch nicht so ganz was ich vom einspielen halten soll. Würde nun nicht behaupten, dass sich nach ein paar Wochen hier großartig etwas verändert hätte. Vielleicht laufen die Lautsprecher auch einfach noch nicht lange genug. Oder man merkt es erst bei wirklich teuren Bausätzen.
Zumindest höre ich mittlerweile ganz gut die Unterschiede zwischen hochwertigen und minderwertigen Mp3 Dateien


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die die Parameter eines neuen Chassis misst und das Ganze dann nochmal nach einigen Stunden Betrieb, dann kannst du die Änderungen wunderbar messen. Ganz unabhängig vom Preis des Chassis. 

Im Klangbild wirds nach einiger Zeit sehr oft etwas "geschmeidiger", die Wiedergabe verliert etwas an Strenge und es klingt weniger "hart". Klang ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber wer genau hinhört kann das ziemlich gut hören. Es tun sich auch andere Dinge, aber wie gesagt das ist schwer zu beschreiben und die Effekte sind auch nicht immer gleich.


----------



## sipsap (5. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn die die Parameter eines neuen Chassis misst und das Ganze dann nochmal nach einigen Stunden Betrieb, dann kannst du die Änderungen wunderbar messen. Ganz unabhängig vom Preis des Chassis.
> 
> Im Klangbild wirds nach einiger Zeit sehr oft etwas "geschmeidiger", die Wiedergabe verliert etwas an Strenge und es klingt weniger "hart". Klang ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber wer genau hinhört kann das ziemlich gut hören. Es tun sich auch andere Dinge, aber wie gesagt das ist schwer zu beschreiben und die Effekte sind auch nicht immer gleich.


 
Weil ich da auch immer unterschiedliches lese, hast du dazu link zu objektiven und reproduzierbaren Messungen?


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Dezember 2012)

Müsste schon sachlich alles außeinandernehmbar sein! Ansonsten weißt du ja auch gar nicht wie man sie RICHTIG einspielt. Und wer sagt dass wenn sowas geht, sich der Klang nicjt STÄNDIG verändert? Wäre nämlich logisch.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Dezember 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> Weil ich da auch immer unterschiedliches lese, hast du dazu link zu objektiven und reproduzierbaren Messungen?


 
Nein ich habe keinen Link zu Messungen. Aber du kannst ja mal ein neues Chassis hernehmen und die TSP bestimmen. Dann klemmst du es ne Weile an einen Verstärker und lässt das Ding mal über Nacht laufen und bestimmst die TSP nochmal. Ich habe das schon gemacht und weiß daher das es so ist. Sicherlich kann man sowas auch googeln.



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Müsste schon sachlich alles außeinandernehmbar sein! Ansonsten weißt du ja auch gar nicht wie man sie RICHTIG einspielt. Und wer sagt dass wenn sowas geht, sich der Klang nicjt STÄNDIG verändert? Wäre nämlich logisch.


 
Wenn ich das selber messe, dann ist mir das sachlich genug. Wie sowas geht kann man z.B. in einer älteren HobbyHifi Ausgabe (bei Bedarf kann ich mal die Nummer raussuchen) nachlesen oder hier im Netz ne Anleitung googeln.

Ich sehe auch gar nicht warum es denn *kein *Einlaufverhalten geben sollte? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Oder warum es logisch ist, dass sich der Klang ständig verändert?

Das sich die Parameter auch noch nach einer gewissen Zeit noch ändern kann gut sein und ist sicherlich auch so. Da gibt es ohnehin Schwankungen wenn man ein paarmal das selbe Chassis misst. Aber die Schwankungen sind nicht so groß, das man sich da Gedanken um große Klangdifferenzen machen müsste.

Mechanische Systeme unterliegen normalerweise immer einem Einlaufverhalten, gerade auch solche, die schwingen sollen. Das gibt es Setzungen, Änderung des Reckverhaltens und was weiß ich noch alles...


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Weiß einer wie ich mit dem VLC Player Streamen kann ?

Will nämlich meine Musik und Videos, über mein AVR Streamen

Bzw kann ich mein Netzwerk auch als Soundkarte nutzen ?


----------



## rumor (5. Dezember 2012)

Unterstützt dein AVR DLNA ?? Wenn ja kannste einfach irgendeine DLNA Server Software Laden und damit deine Musik freigeben.


Wenn nicht müsste man wissen was es genau für ein Gerät ist.

Gruss


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Dezember 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Weiß einer wie ich mit dem VLC Player Streamen kann ?
> 
> Will nämlich meine Musik und Videos, über mein AVR Streamen



Guckst du: How to Set VLC Player as Media Server to Stream Media Files in Digital Home « My Digital Life



Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Bzw kann ich mein Netzwerk auch als Soundkarte nutzen ?



Soweit ich weiß nicht!


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (5. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Guckst du: How to Set VLC Player as Media Server to Stream Media Files in Digital Home « My Digital Life



Muss ich mal ausprobieren, Danke



rumor schrieb:


> Unterstützt dein AVR DLNA ?? Wenn ja kannste einfach irgendeine DLNA Server Software Laden und damit deine Musik freigeben.
> 
> 
> Wenn nicht müsste man wissen was es genau für ein Gerät ist.
> ...



Ja mein Marantz SR5006 kann DLNA

Danke es klappt, super danke dir

Ach noch ne frage, ich kann ja jetzt über Netzwerk auch Video´s Streamen, schafft das Netzwerk auf die Tonspuren DTS und Dolby Digital bzw DTS-HD und Dolby Digital HD ??


----------



## rumor (6. Dezember 2012)

Normalerweise sollte das möglich sein. Kommt aber soweit ich weis auf den Avr an bzw auf die clientsoftware die drauf ist.

Musste einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## xXenermaXx (6. Dezember 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Ach noch ne frage, ich kann ja jetzt über Netzwerk auch Videos Streamen, schafft das Netzwerk auf die Tonspuren DTS und Dolby Digital bzw DTS-HD und Dolby Digital HD ??



Du kannst damit Videos streamen? Also laut einigen anderen Foren gibt es derzeit nur 'nen Sony der das kann bzw. irgendwelche sündhaftteuren Geräte. 
Mein Pioneer LX-56 bspw. kann das auch nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2012)

So, seit gestern ist in meiner Anlage das CD Hören abgeschafft! Ich greife praktisch der allgemeinen Entwicklung um 5 Jahre vor...


----------



## soth (7. Dezember 2012)

Neuer Netzwerkplayer? Zeig her das Teil!


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2012)

Es ist ein Naim NDS 5X und er klingt unfassbar gut!

Gerade habe ich noch die Bauteile für eine über Weihnachten zu bauende passive Vorstufe bestellt... Dann wirds perfekt!


----------



## soth (7. Dezember 2012)

Konntest du dir auch mal die Geräte von Linn anhören? Da würde mich mal ein Vergleich interessieren... 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich noch die Bauteile für eine über Weihnachten zu bauende passive Vorstufe bestellt... Dann wirds perfekt!


Wenn es nicht zu viele Umstände bereitet und du Lust hast, würde ich mich (und wahrscheinlich noch einige Andere) über einen Baubericht freuen.


----------



## iceman650 (7. Dezember 2012)

Wobei man das dann stark abspecken kann, da es sich ja wahrscheinlich (und logischerweise) an einen Bauvorschlag halten wird.
Dann eben der Fokus auf die Vorgehensweise und weniger auf die Technik.
Ansonsten: Ein SymAsym interessiert mich schon, da wäre ein Baubericht einer Endstufe mal schön 
Hast du jetzt neben dem Netzwerkplayer noch Wiedergabegeräte an der Kette? Damit ließe sich ja eine schön schlichte Anlage aufstellen.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den Naim gegen einen Linn Majik DS gehört. Der Naim hat mir besser gefallen. Wobei man auch mit dem Linn sehr gut hören kann. Der Linn ist einen Tick präziser, der Naim emotionaler, analoger, flüssiger (wie immer ist Klnag nur schwer in Worte zu fassen). Früher hätte mir der Linn sicher besser gefallen, mittlerweile bin ich weiter und achte mehr auf die Emotionalität der Musikwidergabe. Es sind aber beides sehr gute Geräte, das kann man festhalten!

Was mir beim Naim zudem noch besser gefällt ist WLAN ab Werk, 3 Digitaleingänge (erst die machen eine passiver Vorstufe bei mir möglich und brachten mich beim Kauf spontan auf die Idee eine zu bauen) und die in meinen Augen wertigere Verarbeitung (das alles habe ich mir erst nach dem Hörvergleich angesehen - vorher wäre u.U. fatal!
Nachteilig am Naim ist, dass deren Steuer App nur für iOS erschienen ist. Mal gespannt wann es die auch für ein gescheites  OS gibt. Aber mit Bubble UPnP gehts auch per Android sehr gut mit der Steuerung.

Alles in allem habe ich mich gestern nach der absolut problemlosen und selbsterklärenden Installation (wenn man sein Netzwerkpasswort richtig eingibt und nicht 3mal falsch, dann gehts echt sehr einfach) stundenlang in meiner Musiksammlung vertieft. Der Unterschied zu meinem CD Player ist wirklich frappierend!

Zur DIY Vorstufe: wie gesagt Teile sind bestellt, der Aufbau ist ja eigentlich trivial und nein, es handelt sich nicht um einen Bausatz. Da hab ich einen Schaltplan gezeichnet (inkl. einer Option für ne interessante Anbindung eines Subs, die ich aktuell aber noch nicht umsetzte sondern nur vorhalte).
Ich kann da dann mal was zu schreiben wenn Bedarf besteht. Wenn die dann steht, hätte ich noch ne TagMcLaren Prozessorvorstufe abzugeben...

In meiner Kette hängt dann im Digitalzweig der Netzwerkplayer an dessen Digitaleingängen der Fernseher, der DVD Player und mein CD Laufwerk (ich behalts, damit man mal auch auf die Schnelle ne neue CD reintun kann) dranhängen und natürlich meine Phonovorstufe an der mein Plattenspieler hängt. D.h. ich habe 2 Quellen für die Vorstufe.

Da du es erwähnst SymAsyms sollten über Weihnachten auch noch welche fertig werden - wenn die Gehäusebearbeitung bis da steht...


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Dezember 2012)

Wen's interessiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...rat-lautsprecher-eingestellt.html#post4794649


----------



## Timsu (8. Dezember 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Bzw kann ich mein Netzwerk auch als Soundkarte nutzen ?


 
Auch wenn es etwas spät ist:
Du könntest eine Internetradio-Software installieren, bei der stellst du als "Mikrofon" deinen Stereomix ein.
Nun musst du nur noch deinen Internetradiosender am AVR abspielen, und du hast eine Netzwerksoundkarte.


----------



## Bier (8. Dezember 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wen's interessiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...rat-lautsprecher-eingestellt.html#post4794649


 Wiese zum Teufel machen die das BR-Rohr nach hinten??
Ich hab die GLE 490 und dank der Tatsache, dass das Rohr vorne ist, lassen die sich auch wandnah sehr gut aufstellen.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Dezember 2012)

Garantiert Design-Fragen. So ein (auf Dauer mit Staub gefülltes) Loch an der Front stört das einheitliche Design. Oder eben Effekt-hascherei, um möglichst viel Bumm-Bumm rauszuholen.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Dezember 2012)

Dadurch, das Bass ohnehin kugelförmig abgestrahlt wird spielt die Position der BR-Rohrs bei der Tauglichkeit für ne wandnahe Aufstellung praktisch keine Rolle - zumindest dann, wenn man nicht so nah ran geht, dass das Rohr nicht mehr "atmen" kann. 10cm+ reichen da aber normalerweise. Da ist die Abstimmung wichtiger. Wenn der Bass früh sanft abfällt, dann kann man normalerweise ganz gut an die Wand. Wenn nicht, dann muss man halt mit dem aufgeblähten Bass leben.

Ein rückseitiges Rohr hat aber den Vorteil, dass die Mitteltonanteile, die da auch rauskommen nicht direkt zum Hörer geblasen werden und der Mittelton daher tendentiell sauberer kommt. Dafür kommt der Bass halt "um die Ecke" und das Timing kann leiden... Immer ein Kompromiss, da gibts kein generelles gut oder schlecht.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Garantiert Design-Fragen. So ein (auf Dauer mit Staub gefülltes) Loch an der Front stört das einheitliche Design.


 
Wenn da Staub drinliegt, dann muss man es halt regelmäßig durchblasen  - wenn die Nachbarn mitmachen. Bei mir setzt sich da kein Staub an!


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (8. Dezember 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Auch wenn es etwas spät ist:
> Du könntest eine Internetradio-Software installieren, bei der stellst du als "Mikrofon" deinen Stereomix ein.
> Nun musst du nur noch deinen Internetradiosender am AVR abspielen, und du hast eine Netzwerksoundkarte.


 
Danke für die Antwort, werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## iceman650 (8. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bei mir setzt sich da kein Staub an!


+1
Immer diese blöden Ideen, nachts um 3 angetrunken, direkt nach irgendeiner Feier Musik hören zu wollen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir jemand ein Feedback zum SanDisk Sansa Clip+ geben ? Ich lese häufiger, dass er einen dumpfen Klang haben soll ?!


----------



## Dusk (9. Dezember 2012)

Der Audeze sieht richtig lecker aus!


----------



## querinkin (9. Dezember 2012)

Dusk schrieb:


> Der Audeze sieht richtig lecker aus!


 
So klingen sie auch...


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein Feedback zum SanDisk Sansa Clip+ geben ? Ich lese häufiger, dass er einen dumpfen Klang haben soll ?!


 
Kommt aufn Kopfhörer an. Meiner musiziert ganz annehmbar.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Dezember 2012)

@ nfsgame : AKG K540 und K701


----------



## soth (9. Dezember 2012)

Für den K701 reicht die Power imho nicht aus...
Den K540 hab ich noch nicht gehört.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Dezember 2012)

Nabend,

kennt sich wer mit "Comply Foam Tips" aus?
Welche T-XXX braucht man für Creative EP-830 schwarz (51MZ0365AA001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> kennt sich wer mit "Comply Foam Tips" aus?
> Welche T-XXX braucht man für Creative EP-830 schwarz (51MZ0365AA001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 

Kann denn wirklich niemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## soth (11. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal auf der Homepage nach, dort kannst du nach In-Ear Modellen suchen/filtern...
Ausgespuckt werden für den Creative EP830 dann die S400, T400, Ts400, Tx400 und die Tsx400


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin,

danke danke, wusste noch nicht mal des es ne Website zu dem Zeugs gibt. 
Hab leider überhaupt kein dunst was S,T,Ts,Tx und Tsx überhaupt sein soll. Kann man des direkt mal aufschlüsseln? Und was wär das beste 400er ST dingends für die Creative EP830 In Ears?
Schade ist, das Superluxx nicht dabei ist. Kann man denn die Foam Tips die vorher auf den EP830 waren einfach auf die Superlux HD 381 F drauf stecken?
Schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Wollte mir ein HDMI Kabel kaufen das ca.15 Meter Lang ist, bekomme ich Probleme wegen der Länge ? Sprich Übertragungsprobleme etc.

Wollte das Kabel an meine ATI 7950 anstecken und dann die als Soundkarte nutzen, bzw dann an meinem Marantz SR5006, so hatte ich es vorher auch, nur jetzt ist der Abstand von mein PC zum AVR zu groß,

So das ich halt dieses Länge brauch, also wie gesagt bekomme ich Probleme mit der Länge ?

Danke


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab nen 20m-HDMI-Kabel für 25€ bei mir fest verlegt. Läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2012)

Entweder es kommt ein Signal an oder nicht


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (12. Dezember 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Entweder es kommt ein Signal an oder nicht


 
Joa das stimmt, hätte ich mir die frage auch sparen könne


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Dezember 2012)

Wer es noch nicht über den dicken fetten gelben Streifen über den Unterforen erfahren hat:

Heute ab 14 Uhr gibt es eine PCGH-Sprechstunde zum Thema Sound: PCGH-Sprechstunde

Immer schön mitmachen!


----------



## Domowoi (13. Dezember 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wollte mir ein HDMI Kabel kaufen das ca.15 Meter Lang ist, bekomme ich Probleme wegen der Länge ? Sprich Übertragungsprobleme etc.[...]


 15m sind gar kein Problem für eine digitale Übertragung. Ich hab für eine Veranstaltung schon längere HDMI Kabel verlegt. Sogar mit analogen Schnittstellen wie VGA kann man eine solche Distanz einfach übertragen.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (13. Dezember 2012)

Domowoi schrieb:


> 15m sind gar kein Problem für eine digitale Übertragung. Ich hab für eine Veranstaltung schon längere HDMI Kabel verlegt. Sogar mit analogen Schnittstellen wie VGA kann man eine solche Distanz einfach übertragen.


 
Gut gut dann brauche ich mir keine Sorgen machen, Danke


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Dezember 2012)

Hey, ich könnte mir ein paar JBL MK 1000 für 40€ zulegen. Ist das ein guter Preis?


----------



## Bier (16. Dezember 2012)

Kannst du sie dir vorher anhören/anschauen?
Wenn sie ok sind und dir gefallen, ist das denk ich en ganz guter Preis.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2012)

Mein Logitech G35 Headset fängt an so knacks Geräusche zu machen (Hatte das bisher nur in World of Tanks) könnte das ein Anzeichen sein das es ne macke weg hat? Zu dem möchte ich schon länger auch Sound über Lautsprecher laufen lassen können wie kann ich das umsetzen?


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Dezember 2012)

Leute ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bzw eine Rat wie ich das am besten machen kann.

Also es geht darum um denn AV-Receiver Denon 1709, hab mir jetzt denn Samsung UE46ES6300 geholt.
Leider musste ich vorher schon feststellen das der Denon zwar HDMI Eingänge sowie Ausgänge hat aber kein Ton überträgt .

Hab jetzt die PS3 per HDMI an denn AV-Receiver dann zum Flat, Ton über Toslink, der Flat auch über Toslink zum AV-Receiver, jetzt geht es aber darum es gibt noch andere Geräte bloss da müsste ich jedes mall die Stecker tauschen was wirklich blöd ist.

Beim PC hab ichs mir so gadacht HDMI zum Flat, der Flat hat ein Toslink zum AV-Receiver, also müsste ich alle Geräte über denn Flat ansteuern und vom Flat über Toslink zum AV-Receiver.
Hab aber dadurch klar eine Verlusleitung als wenn der AV-Receiver direkt denn Ton abgreifen könnte, was meint ihr oder wie könntet ihr mir die Verkabelung empfehlen.
Das Problem der Flat hat nur einen Toslink der AV-Receiver hat 2 Toslink sowie 2 Kaoxial, PS3 1x Toslink.
Würde mich auf jeden Fall über eine Antwort freuen wie es am besten geeignet währe alles zu verkabeln, ist schon schlimm wenn der AV-Receiver HDMI unterstützt aber kein Ton abgreifen kann da hätten sie HDMI gleich weg lassen können oder was meint ihr , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Dezember 2012)

Da stimmt was nicht. Bist du sicher, dass du alles richtig eingestellt hast?
Wenn du Geräte per HDMI an den Denon anschließt, dann sollte der den Ton wiedergeben, ohne dass du den wieder umständlich vom Fernseher zurückholen musst. D.h. PC und PS3 jeweils per HDMI an den Denon und von da das Bild an den TV - so ist das gedacht oder hat der Denon nur einen HDMI Eingang?
Der Denon sollte der "Signalverteiler" sein und ein Umstöpseln unnötig!


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Dezember 2012)

Das ist leider das Problem 1 Eingang und 3 Ausgänge bloss kann der AV-Receiver keinen Ton abgreifen, ich kann nur das Bild weiter leiten .
Erst die nächste Generation vom 1709 kann denn Ton abgreifen, hier ist der 1709 und da steht bei HDMI kein Ton .

Denon AVR-1709 7.1 A/V-Receiver silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Also muss ich wohl oder übel das schlechtere Signal über Toslink nehmen und überlegen wie ich es am besten verkabel.
Hab überlegt einfach denn Flat per Toslink zum AV-Receiver das Bild kann ich ohne Probleme über denn AV-Receiver weiter leiten.
Ich muss mir noch mal alles durch denn Kopf gehen lassen wie ich das am besten löse aber danke dir schon mal für deine Hilfe und Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir i-jemand etwas zur Qualität der harman kardon signature 2.0-Vorstufe etwas sagen ?


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Januar 2013)

Wer es bisher noch nicht gesehen hat:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hersteller-des-jahres-2012/3423

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...soundkarten-hersteller-des-jahres-2012-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...autsprecher-hersteller-des-jahres-2012-a.html

Bitte ordentlich mitmachen!


----------



## Volcom (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir eine neue Soundkarte zulegen und brauch euren Rat! Ich habe ein Paar Alesis Mk2 welche ich momentan mit Onboardsound bedienen muss, so kann das aber nichtmehr weitergehen! 
Die Boxen haben ua. 6,3mm-Klinkeanschlüsse und ich hätte gerne eine Möglichkeit ohne tausende Adapter (3,5 Klinke auf irgendwas + Kabel) zu den Boxen.  Als erstes ist mir die Asus Xonar Essence ST aufgefallen die Chinch sowie 6,3mm Klinke Anschlüsse bietet was schonmal sehr nett ist, jedoch bekomme ich bei dem Preis leichte Magenkrämpfe.. . Im Durchschnitt kostet diese Karte um die 180 Euro, ein guter Batzen. Es ist nicht so das mir die Qualität das nicht Wert ist, eher Frage ich euch nach eventuel günstigeren Alternativen. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung welche Karten sowie Firmen ihr Geld nun Wert sind - kann man beispielsweise noch zu Creative greifen? Damals hatte ich arghe Treiberprobleme und den Support konnte man vor 5 Jahren ja knicken.

Einsatzgebiet: Musik (Von Produktion im kleinen Hobbymäßigen Rahmen usw) Spiele und Filme sowie andere altägliche Medien


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Januar 2013)

Schonmal über ne externe Soundkarte nachgedacht? Gerade wenn du auch Musik produzierst gibt es da schöne Lösungen mit allerlei Zusatznutzen (Mikroeingang mit Phantomspeisung, ordentliche Kopfhörerausgänge, Pegelregelungen der Ein- und Ausgänge mittels Hardware,...).

Da gibts einige Gute, ich bin z.B. mit meinem Tascam sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Volcom (3. Januar 2013)

Soetwas in der Art besitze ich, irgendwas von Behringer, jedoch hab ich da oft arghe Probleme mit diesem Brumen (Ich glaube man nennt das Rückkopplungirgendwas), deshalb wollte ich gerne eine interne Karte für alles - und die BehringerUsbkarte kommt dann ab und zu beim Selbermachen ins Spiel. 
Bin eher auf die Wiedergabequalität aus, direkt etwas spezielles zum Produzieren wollte ich nicht.


----------



## Ion (6. Januar 2013)

Ich bin gerade ein wenig verwirrt
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem AVR der analoge Eingänge besitzt
Ziel:
Ein 5.0 System analog über eine PC-Soundkarte mit dem AVR verbinden damit ich echten Surround in Spielen habe.
Ich habe gerade bei Google eine halbe Stunde geschaut und nichts gefunden.
Kann mir bitte jemand ein Modell nennen?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2013)

Was du suchst ist ein 5 Kanal Verstärker und keinen AVR.


----------



## Ion (6. Januar 2013)

Gut zu wissen warum ich dann nichts finde 
Und was wäre da empfehlenswert? So bis 300€?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2013)

Heutzutage garnichts weil man für den Preis einen prima AVR über HDMI mit unkomprimierten Tondaten(z.B. aus Spielen) versorgen kann und der die A/D Wandlung besser macht als alle Surroundfähigen Consumer-Soundkarten auf dem Markt.

Ein spontan gefundenes älteres Modell was auch das kann was du dir wünscht ist folgendes:
http://www.hifi-leipzig.de/shop/pro...aha-DSP-A5-Dolby-Digital-DTS-Verstaerker.html
"Externer Decoder" scheint das Schlagwort für die volle Palette Analogeingänge zu sein.


----------



## Ion (6. Januar 2013)

HDMI wäre eine Option
Allerdings wird dann der AVR als 2. Monitor erkannt. Kann ich das irgendwie abschalten, so dass nur Sound übertragen wird?


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich müsstest du den bei den Monitor/Auflösungseinstellungen einfach deaktivieren können.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Januar 2013)

Was haltet ihr von dem Marantz AV7005 als Nachfolger für meinen harman kardon hk6500 ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Januar 2013)

Ne reine Vorstufe als Ersatz für nen Vollverstärker?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Januar 2013)

Nein, natürlich plus Endstufe. Aber die ist ja nicht für den Klang zuständig sofern sie genug Leistung liefert.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Januar 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich plus Endstufe. Aber die ist ja nicht für den Klang zuständig sofern sie genug Leistung liefert.


 
Wers glaubt wird selig!


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Januar 2013)

Kauf dir nen SR7007 als Vorstufe 
Ich tausch meinen SR6006 auch  bald gegen einen SR7007. Endstufe für das Stereopaar macht nen PM7004.  Für den Rest reicht die Endstufe in dem SR7007 bzw. noch 6006.
Wenns dann iommernoch nicht reicht, gibts nen CineMike Mod


----------



## Timsu (8. Januar 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wenns dann iommernoch nicht reicht, gibts nen CineMike Mod


 


Investiere dein überflüssiges Geld lieber in Raumakustik.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Januar 2013)

Noch mehr? Ich hab doch schon Decke und Rückwand komplett mit 7cm Schaumstoff


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Januar 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Noch mehr? Ich hab doch schon Decke und Rückwand komplett mit 7cm Schaumstoff



In die Raumakustik zu investieren heißt ja nicht alles mit Schaumstoff zu bekleben. Wichtig ist, dass man da wo es gebraucht wird etwas macht. 7cm sind ja auch nur für Höhen und Mitten hilfreich. Wenn aber alles damit beklebt wird, dann ist der Klang endgültig tot - abgesehen davon, dass es natürlich schei..e aussieht! Der Bass - der ja in normalen Räumen den meisten Ärger macht bekommt man so nicht in den Griff. Wie siehts denn mit Diffusoren aus? oder Absorbierst du nur?


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2013)

Brauch ich nicht. Meine Raumakustik ist spitze so. Hatte nur Probleme mit starkem Hall, dank 4m Deckenhöhe und glatten Wänden. Bassprobleme hab ich nicht. An meine Entkopplung kommt kaum was ran. Das Aussehen ist echt geil. Aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und Geschmackssache. Gibt bald Fotos wenn mein neues Möbel kommt.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Januar 2013)

Bassprobleme entstehen nicht wg, schlechter oder falscher Entkopplung. Da ist zuviel Entkopplung eher Mist, weil dann gerne mal die Impulse mit wegentkoppelt werden. 

Hast Du Messungen der Nachhallzeiten gemacht?


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2013)

Nein habe ich nicht. Es muss sich ja nur gut anhören 
Ich habe fließend gelegtes Laminat und 2 NuBox 681 mit ATM-Modul. Ich MUSS stark entkoppeln und habe es auch geschafft. Nachbarn bekommen auch nix mehr mit. Werde maximal irgendwann evtl noch Difusoren anbringen. Aber ich weiß noch nicht mal ob die was bringen würden.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Januar 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht. Es muss sich ja nur gut anhören


 
Na dass es gefallen muss ist klar, aber wenn ich schon alles bekleben würde (bzw. im Vorfeld), würde ich schon mal ne Analyse der Raumakustik machen (lassen). Nur so kann man ja dann auch wirklich einen Top Raum kriegen. Der Unterschied zwischen hört sich ganz gut an und ist ein guter Raum ist z.T. erstaunlich groß. Da kann man meist noch richtig viel rausholen!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich habe fließend gelegtes Laminat und 2 NuBox 681 mit ATM-Modul. Ich MUSS stark entkoppeln und habe es auch geschafft. Nachbarn bekommen auch nix mehr mit. Werde maximal irgendwann evtl noch Difusoren anbringen. Aber ich weiß noch nicht mal ob die was bringen würden.


 
Der Zusammenhang zw. Laminat, den Nuberts und einem Entkoppelzwang erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Diffusoren bringen - je nach Raum, LS und wenn richtig eingesetzt noch einen großen Schritt. Man kann da aber mit Möbelierung, Pflanzen und sonst Einrichtung viel machen ohne spezielle Diffusoren machen / kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2013)

Die Nubert sind Bassmonster! Leicht ungünstig wenn man sie auf mitschwingenden Boden stellt. Ohne Entkopplung musste ich den Bass immer zurückdrehen. Jetzt hab ich nen ATM-Modul und kann den Bass dank der Entkopplung sogar noch mehr aufdrehen. Ich hab ne Wohnküche. Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal nen Raumschnitt. Hauptziel war es erstmal das Dröhnen des Basses und die Hall zu unterbinden. Hat mich 300€ gekostet (35m² 7cm Pyramieden)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt statt der AV7005-Vorstufe einen XTZ Class A100 D3 bestellt. Was haltet ihr von dem ?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2013)

Ist doch egal was wir davon halten. Du musst mit zufrieden sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2013)

Ich meinte nur, ob i-jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Januar 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Die Nubert sind Bassmonster! Leicht ungünstig wenn man sie auf mitschwingenden Boden stellt.


 
Naja ich kenne die Nuberts. Bassmonster sind das nicht wirklich. Da gibts schon noch ganz andere Kaliber... Laminat schwingt aber auch nicht wirklich mit, wenn man es richtig verlegt hat. da ist die Unterkonstruktion wesentlich wichtiger (Zement- oder Trockenestrich z.B.).

Wenn man Dröhnprobleme hat, dann hilft meist eine richtig(ere) Aufstellung. Aber das muss man dann im Einzelfall entscheiden, wenns bei dir so klappt, dann ists ja gut.


----------



## Anilman (9. Januar 2013)

Jetzt darf ich endlich mal was fragen.

Ich hab mir die triple fi 10 ENDLICH wieder bestellt.

Nun will ich nicht die originalen gummi oder Foams haben da die foams schnell Verschleißen und gummi dinger nicht gut abdichten/passen.

nun habe ich Triple und Dual Flange gefunden und wolte wissen welches ich bestellen soll.
Auf der arbeit gibt es auch die triple flange als (hörschutz) nur ohne Sound


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Naja ich kenne die Nuberts. Bassmonster sind das nicht wirklich. Da gibts schon noch ganz andere Kaliber... Laminat schwingt aber auch nicht wirklich mit, wenn man es richtig verlegt hat. da ist die Unterkonstruktion wesentlich wichtiger (Zement- oder Trockenestrich z.B.).
> 
> Wenn man Dröhnprobleme hat, dann hilft meist eine richtig(ere) Aufstellung. Aber das muss man dann im Einzelfall entscheiden, wenns bei dir so klappt, dann ists ja gut.


 
Ich wohn im EG ohne Keller, also auf Höhe 0. Bei mir halt alles gewackelt und die Nachbarn haben sich beschwert, weil die Wände gewackelt haben. Jetzt fragen sie schon ob ich überhaupt noch Musik an habe. Klangoptimum ist auch schwer zu bewerkstelligen. Ich arbeite ständig daran. Erstmal gönn ich mir nen UD7007 und nen Center-Speaker. Dann ist bald der SR7007 dran. Fotos gibts dann sobald das neue Möbelstück samt neuem TV und Center da ist.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (10. Januar 2013)

Eine Frage weil auf meinen Threat niemand antwortet:

Ein Nubert AW-441 oder ein Klipsch SW 112?

beide würden mich ungefähr gleich viel kosten 

hat sich erledigt, der AW-441 ist auf dem Weg


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Januar 2013)

Mit Nubert machste nichts falsch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2013)

Der A100 D3 in schwarz ist auf mindaudio nicht mehr lieferbar 

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Marantz AV7005 gemacht ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Januar 2013)

Hab den Nachfolger (AV7701) letztens gehört und der war echt gut. Der AV7701 basiert auf dem SR7007. Wär also ne gute Alternative. Ich halte von den Multichannel-Endstufen nicht viel und setze deshalb auch nen Stereo AMP (PM7004) als Endstufe für die Fronts ein. Der Rest kann man ja über den AVR befeuern. Ich würde einige Funktionen vom 7701 bzw 7007 gegenüber dem 7005 nicht missen wollen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2013)

Die da wären ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Januar 2013)

Besserer Sound, bessere Steuerung durch App, besseres Streaming, bessere Bildnachbearbeitung


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2013)

Heute meine ersten Nuberts bekommen.
Bin bisher begeistert, wobei fehlt bissi Bass, ist halt der Bauweise geschuldet. (sind nuLine WS-12).
Kann leider keine Standlautsprecher aufstellen.
Mal schauen wie das alles wird, wenn das Set fertig ist mit Sub und Center und Co.


----------



## xXenermaXx (11. Januar 2013)

Sind die Unterschiede von Vor-/Endstufenkombi zu Vollverstärker so groß, dass sich das lohnt? Ich bin eigentlich mit meinem Pio ganz zufrieden (hab nur "untenrum" wahrscheinlich noch nich so die wahre Einstellung gefunden), hatte aber auch da schon mal drüber nachgedacht, zumindest für die Fronts.


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Januar 2013)

Ab nem gewissen Preisrahmen werden die Unterschiede nicht mwhr sooo deutlich. Ich würde aber eine saubere Endstufe immer einem AVR allein vorziehen. Bei einem Vollverstärker brauchste halt noch nen guten DAC davor. Was soll das denn bei dir sein?


----------



## xXenermaXx (12. Januar 2013)

Dieses Jahr wird's sicher eh nichts mehr, da ich erstmal wieder was in den Rechner und ein neues Handy investieren müsste. Ich hab derzeit 'n Receiver, einen Pioneer SC LX-56. 
Und wenn ich ihn heute (kann leider immer nur am Freitag und Wochenende) heute höre, bin ich wieder hell-auf begeistert, was da so rauskommt. 
Das ganze Thema wird wenn, dann erst in der Zukunft wieder interessant. Hab das Setup ja eh erst seit letztem Herbst. Wollte nur mal wissen, ob man wirklich hörbare Unterschiede mitbekommt.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Januar 2013)

xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Sind die Unterschiede von Vor-/Endstufenkombi zu Vollverstärker so groß, dass sich das lohnt?


 
Das lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen. Du hast halt zusätzliche Freiheitsgrade. D.h. bei nem Vollverstärker passt die Vor- zur Endstufe. Bei ner Kombi musst du dafür sorgen, dass beide Geräte gut miteinander harmonieren, oftmals gelingt das nicht wirklich. Dafür hat man eben auch die Möglichkeit den Leistungsbedarf der LS bedarfsgerecht zu bedienen (ist nur bei ExotenLS wirklich nötig), Monoblöcke direkt an die LS zu stellen (ist manchmal aber nicht immer besser), bi-, tri- oder quad- Amping problemlos zu betreiben (geht mit vielen Vollverstärkern aber auch) und eben eine Menge zu experimentieren (bei mir wird dieser Tage z.B. die Vorstufe durch ne passive Vorstufe ersetzt - wenn das Gehäuse dann mal gefräst ist...).

Generell kann man mit beidem gut Musik hören, wobei ich sagen würde richtig lohnen tuts sich erst bei hochwertigeren Geräten. Darunter ist der Mehrpreis für zusätzliche Gehäuse und Netzteile so hoch, dass die Vorteile sich nicht bezahlt machen. D.h. statt einer Vor- / Endstufe aus einer Baureihe ist es oft klanglich besser (und ggf. sogar billiger) den Vollverstärker der nächst größeren Reihe zu nehmen. Das muss man dann aber immer im Einzelfall hören. D.h. ein Probehören (oder mehrere) beim Händler deiner Wahl ist für so eine Entscheidung absolut unumgänglich! Wer sowas aufgrund von Hörensagen und Testberichten der Revolverpresse kauft ist wirklich selber schuld!

Ums nochmal zusammenzufassen:

- Für Perfektionisten und Spielkinder (wie mich) ist eine Kombi gut.
- Für Jemanden, der einfach ein Gerät aufstellen will und damit gut Musik hören, ist ein Vollverstärker einfacher.


----------



## xXenermaXx (12. Januar 2013)

Danke euch beiden. (: - Ich denke vorerst bin ich gut bedient. Auch wenn manches (noch) nicht so funktioniert wie ich's gerne hätte.^^ - Und die verbauten Endstufen scheinen ja auch etwas Stromersparnis zu bringen. (:

mfG


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Januar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich Vorstufen oder "Vollverstärker", die digitale Eingänge, HDMI aber kein Surround sondern nur Stereo haben ?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2013)

Google findet sowas:
CYP Europe - Advanced DAC with HDMI Bypass and Audio Breakout | Audience | Products

Ob das jetzt Sinn macht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Bier (13. Januar 2013)

Ich suche momentan auch sowas ähnliches. Da ich aber nichts vernünftiges gefunden hab, ist mir die Idee gekommen einen alten Stereoverstärker mit auftrennbarer Vor- / Endstufe zu kaufen. 
Von meinem AVR würden ich dann vom Pre Out in den Main In vom Stereoverstärker gehen. 
Ich könnte einen Yamaha AX-700 für 150€ VB bekommen. 
Funktioniert das alles so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab? 
Die Lautstärke wird dann über den AVR geregelt oder? 
Deshalb dürfte es doch auch egal sein, wenn ich beim alten Verstärker mal Kontaktprobleme mit den Potis bekomme oder? Das soll bei den alten Yamahas nämlich öfter mal vorkommen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Januar 2013)

@ Olstyle : Ich suche eher nach sowas : Marantz DE | AV7005
Aber eben in Stereo-Version. Ich werde mir auf keinen Fall ein Surround-System aufbauen, deswegen fänd ich es einfach schrecklich, wenn ich es bezahlen müsste


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Januar 2013)

@Johnny: Warum willst du unbedingt einen HDMI Eingang bei nem Stereosystem? Der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht.

@Bier: Potiprobleme sind keine. Zum Einen weil ein Poti leicht zu reinigen ist und zum Anderen weil man es wenn alle Stricke reißen leicht ersetzen kann!
Wenn ich das richtig sehe brauchst du einen Vollverstärker, der einen Prozessoreingang bzw. einen Eingang, der ohne über das Poti zu gehen durchgeschleift wird. So wie du das beschrieben hast, musst du dann immer umstöpseln wenn du zw. AVR und Stereoverstärker umstellen willst. Kann man machen ist aber aufwändig!
Man kann aber auch einfach in einen normalen Eingang reingehen, solange man dann den Vollverstärker auf immer die gleiche Lautstärke einstellst kann man den so auch nutzen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Januar 2013)

Weil ich dann nur alles am Receiver - oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag - regeln kann. AUßerdem hat mein TV "nur" drei HDMI-Eingänge 
Und da ich eh ein Gerät mit D/A-Wandler brauche...


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Januar 2013)

Kenwood RA-5000 2.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist bei weitem aber nicht in der Klasse des AV7005


----------



## Bier (13. Januar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> @Bier: Potiprobleme sind keine. Zum Einen weil ein Poti leicht zu reinigen ist und zum Anderen weil man es wenn alle Stricke reißen leicht ersetzen kann!
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe brauchst du einen Vollverstärker, der einen Prozessoreingang bzw. einen Eingang, der ohne über das Poti zu gehen durchgeschleift wird. So wie du das beschrieben hast, musst du dann immer umstöpseln wenn du zw. AVR und Stereoverstärker umstellen willst. Kann man machen ist aber aufwändig!
> Man kann aber auch einfach in einen normalen Eingang reingehen, solange man dann den Vollverstärker auf immer die gleiche Lautstärke einstellst kann man den so auch nutzen.


Umstöpseln wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich will die Endstufe des AVR durch die des Stereoverstärker ersetzen. 
Oder sollte ich mir lieber eine reine Endstufe zulegen? 
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Januar 2013)

Ich bin jetzt aber ein bisschen von der Vor- und Endstufen-Kombi weggekommen.... 1. Wegen des Gelds und 2. fehlt es mir einfach an Platz


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Januar 2013)

@Johnny: Was willst du denn alles regeln? Mehr wie Eingangswahl und Lautstärke regelt man doch im Normalfall eh nicht. Das kann jeder Vollverstärker.

Was schließt du denn alles an den Fernseher an, wenn dir 3 Eingänge nicht reichen?

Vollverstärker mit Wandler gibts mittlerweile einen Haufen. Mit allen möglichen Digitaleingängen. S/PDIF, USB, LAN, Firewire, AES/EBU,... HDMI ist aber sehr unüblich, weil man es eben in Stereo normalerweise nicht braucht oder benutzt.

@ Bier: Ach du willst gar nicht den Vollverstärker für Stereoquellen nutzen um damit hochwertiger Musik zu hören, sondern lediglich deinen AVR pimpen? Ja dafür ist ne Endstufe am geeignetsten.


----------



## Bier (13. Januar 2013)

Ja so in etwa. Als ich mir den AVR geholt habe, hatte ich noch Surround im Kopf, was ich momentan jedoch gar nicht mehr brauche/möchte. Ich möchte einfach für meine beiden Cantons ne potentere Endstufe haben, trotzdem aber die D/A Wandler und den Subwooferausgang des AVR nutzen. 
Mhh von Endstufen hab ich denk ich mal nahezu Null Ahnung. Was gibt's da denn gutes? Gerne auch gebraucht.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mich in dem Fall von dem AVR trennen und nen Vollverstärker mit Wandler kaufen (wenn der unbedingt sein muss). Subwooferausgang braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## Bier (13. Januar 2013)

Also n vernünftiger Wandler wär mir schon wichtig. Ne Soundkarte für den PC kommt nicht in Frage, da auch noch andere digitale Quellen angeschlossen werden.
Das mit dem Subwooferausgang ist so eine Sache. 
Mein Subwooferverstärker kann die Lautsprecher nicht durchschleifen und ich wollte meine Lautsprecher eigentlich von den tiefen Frequenzen befreien. 
Der Subwooferverstärker hat den High Level Out nur in Form von Cinch. 

Oder kann man das dann so machen: Vom Pre Out des Stereoverstärkers in den Low Level In des Subwooferverstärkers. Dann von dessen High Level Out in den Main In (also Endstufe) des Stereoverstärkers?


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Januar 2013)

Es willste denn ausgeben?

Deine HauptLS kannst mittels Schaumstoffpfropfen in die Bassreflexöffnung vom tiefen Bass befreien. Den Sub musste dann halt entsprechend trennen.

Wie du das dann anschließt muss man dann sehen. Ob High Level oder Low Level würde ich vom Verkabelungsaufwand und den Anschlüssen der beteiligten Geräte abhängig machen.


----------



## Bier (14. Januar 2013)

Okay. Hab jetzt auch schon Socken in den BR Rohren da sie in den Ecken vom Raum stehen und sonst etwas dröhnen.
Wie viel ich ausgeben will/kann hängt am Ende davon ab, was ich für den AVR überhaupt noch bekomme (ist eine Yamaha RX-V767).


----------



## Atomtoaster (16. Januar 2013)

Kann ich zum mastern meiner Aufnahmen auch nen guten KH nehmen statt Monitore, oder lässt sich kein anständiges Ergebnis damit erzielen?

Wollte mir jetzt das Audio Technica AT2035 und das Scarlett 2i2 kaufen, wüsste aber gerne ob ich die mit einplanen sollte.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Januar 2013)

Klar geht das. Gibt nicht umsonst auch KH Monitore. Shure hat gute im Angebot.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Januar 2013)

Die Shure Monitore sind aber eher für den Bühneneinsatz gedacht. Das hat mit nem Studiomonitor nix zu tun.

Die Gefahr beim Abmischen mit KH besteht, dass man aufgrund der anderen "Räumlichkeit" Dinge abmischt, die auf LS "komisch" klingen - zumindest anders als gedacht. Wenn man sich drauf eingehört hat und weiß wie es am KH klingen muss, dass es auf LS gut klingt, dann gehts. 

Aber es hilft eigentlich nur ausprobieren. Vlt. ist der Effekt auch gar nicht da bzw. nicht wirklich störend. Das Ergebnis hängt vom Anspruch, der Musikrichtung und den eigenen Fähigkeiten ab...


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Januar 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, sind die Modelle SRH1440 und SRH1840 als Studiomonitore gedacht. Für den Bühneneinsatz setzt man ja eigentlich keine offenen KHs ein.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Januar 2013)

Ja, das mag sein, die Modelle kannte ich gar nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2013)

Also ich würde einen Kopfhörer nur ergänzend zu Studiomonitoren beim Mastern nutzen. Sonst stellt sich aus eigener Erfahrung das selbe Phänomen ein, das Zappaesk beschrieb.


----------



## Atomtoaster (16. Januar 2013)

Ich werde mal schauen, wollte meine Superlux eh austauschen, würde KH aber nicht unbedingt ausschließlich als Monitor benutzen.

Mal schauen wie es geldtechnisch aussieht später.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (18. Januar 2013)

So Leute, mein AW-441 ist da und ich muss sagen:

Ich bin restlos begeistert. Diese absolut fehlende Basswiedergabe in Verbindung mit dem Dröhnen (das folgt wenn er doch einen Huster von sich gibt) stellt sogar meinen Logitech Subwoofer (man beachte die Preisdifferenz von knapp 370€) in den Schatten, der Kick bei jedem Bassschlag übertrifft sogar den meiner BA-In-Ears ohne jeglichen Bass....

brauche bitte Hilfe, der Text oben war nicht ernst gemeint, aber ihr könnt euch mein Gesicht vorstellen als der Subwoofer zuerst gar nichts tat, und dann beim Umstellen von Direct auf Stereo anfing herumzuhüsteln wie ein schwerkranker Blauwal mit Atemwegsverstopfung....

Um überhaupt an meiner Hörposition etwas vom Subwoofer zu hören muss ich den Regler auf Max. stellen :/
nicht gerade berauschend, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.
Vom Reciever wurde er erkannt nur wirklich qualitativen Bass von sich geben will er (noch) nicht.

Der Reciever ist ein Onkyo TX-Sr 309, das verwendete Kabel eins von Nubert.
mfG


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Januar 2013)

Wie ist denn der Basspegel an deinem Receiver eingestellt? Du wärst nicht der Erste, der sich über fehlenden Bass beschwert und dabei einfach seinen Receiver falsch eingestellt hatte...


----------



## Bier (18. Januar 2013)

Wuhaa 
Ich hatte heute das erste mal -seit dem mein Subwoofer fertig ist- Zeit und ein freies Haus, um ihn mal richtig ans Limit zu treiben.
Ich weiß nicht genau wie schwer er ist, aber 40-50kg sollten es sein denke ich und trotzdem ist er mir grad wie ne Raupe durchs Zimmer gewandert 
Der hat einfach zu viel Power
Musste ich jetzt einfach mal hier loswerden 

*Edit: *Das hatte ich bei meinem Subwoofer erst auch, bis ich gemerkt habe (bzw. Zappaesk mich drauf gebracht hat), dass ich am AVR völlig falsche Einstellungen drin hatte.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2013)

Die Aufstellung passt aber ? Sitzt du zufällig in der Raummitte ?


----------



## Kaviarfresser (18. Januar 2013)

Ok der Sub ist auf neutral, also +0 Dezibel. Es ist nicht nur der fehlende Pegel, es ist eher das komplett schwammige, matschige das er im Moment fabriziert. 

Ich sitze nicht in der Raummitte, sondern etwas versetzt rechts davon, unter einer Dachschräge.

Der reciever bietet mir leider keine weiteren Möglichkeiten an, ich kann ihn auch nicht per HDMI an einen Monitor anstecken, da ich gerade keines zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## Bier (18. Januar 2013)

Hast du ihn am Sub Out angeschlossen?
Wenn ja hast du ja noch ne menge Einstellungen an die du grad nicht rankannst.
Schließ ihn doch mal vom ganz normalen Stereo Pre Out oder via Lautsprecherkabel an und regel die Crossoverfrequenz usw. am Sub.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (18. Januar 2013)

Er hängt am Sub Pre Out.
Stereo Pre out hat der Reciever nicht, die Lautsprecherkabel könnte ich versuchen, ich melde mich noch einmal


----------



## Kaviarfresser (18. Januar 2013)

So Lautsprecherkabel habe ich versucht, da blieb der Pegel noch einmal weiter zurück, habe daraufhin den Reciever und den Subwoofer ausgelagert, an meinen PC Monitor gesteckt und siehe da, die weiteren Einstellungen waren nur die Entfernung zum Hörplatz und Subwoofer Dz +/-. Das hilft mir nicht sonderlich weiter :/


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Januar 2013)

reset mal den Receiver und richte ihn neu ein.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (18. Januar 2013)

An dem Reciever wurde noch nie etwas eingestellt 
Der war bis jetzt auf Werkszustand, auch jetzt habe ich nur die Distanz zur Hörposition auf 4,1m erweitert (beim Sub) und den Subpegel auf +4 gestellt (und dennoch ist da nichts dahinter )


----------



## Bier (18. Januar 2013)

Hast du noch irgend n andern alten Stereoverstärker oder so?
Ist es denn nur viel zu leise oder oder generell auch ''matschig''?
Vielleicht hast du auch einfach Pech gehabt und ein defektes Modell erwischt.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (18. Januar 2013)

Beides,
und so wie er dasteht ist er mir keine 420€ wert 
um das Geld Kauf ich mir lieber noch 2 653er und hab mehr davon... 
also der geht whs zurück, mehr geht nicht zum Einstellen, Phase, Frequency, Volume, am Reciever.... alles versucht und nichts hat geholfen 
vielleicht bin ich nicht der richtige Typ für den Tiefgang, aber ich hätte mir mehr erwartet....

jetzt noch einmal angehört, meine 603er machen mehr und besseren Bass, das stimmt mich traurig 
der Sub wird zurückgehen und durch 2 andere Boxen ersetzt


----------



## soth (18. Januar 2013)

Das hört sich mich sehr stark nach einem defekten Gerät an!
Tausch es doch erst einmal um...


----------



## Kaviarfresser (18. Januar 2013)

ok dann werd ich ihn zuerst einmal umtauschen


----------



## Kaviarfresser (19. Januar 2013)

habe mir noch einmal ein Tutorial Video von Nubert zum Thema Einstellen des Subwoofers angesehen...
und dabei entdeckt das ich die Crossover Frequenz sowohl am Reciever, als auch am Subwoofer auf 80 Hz gedreht hatte. Als ich sie beim Sub auf 150 (also höchste Einstellung) drehte und nur den AVR trennen ließ gab das ganze gleich schon ein recht anderes Bild von sich. Danach noch den Sub aus der mehr oder weniger "Ecke" (es ist nicht wirklich eine Ecke, eher 1,5m auf jeder Seite von der Wand entfernt) und es ist deutlich besser. Nur ganz ehrlich: Mein kleiner Logitech von der X-530 spielt auf niedriger Lautstärke immer noch präziser. 

Nun eine anderer Frage: Ist es möglich das Bose Adapi Einmesssystem an meinem Reciever zu verwenden? (selber hatte er ja keines im lieferumfang)


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. Januar 2013)

Kann ich eigentlich meinem Teufel C200 USB befhelen, die ASUS Xonar DG zu nutzen und nicht die interne vom Teufelsystem ?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2013)

Klar, einfach übern Aux-In anschließen. Das hat mit "befehlen" nichts zu tun.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Januar 2013)

Du meinst doch sicher den D/A-Wandler, oder ? 

Wenn du das C200 per USB an den PC anschließt, kommt ein digitales Signal am C200 an. -> D/A-Wandler vom C200 werden genutzt.
Wenn du das C200 mit deiner Xonar DG per analogem Signal (Stereo-Cinch) anschließt, so kommt im C200 das schon von der DG gewandelte Signal an !

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen !

Edit : Es war jemand schneller !


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. Januar 2013)

Und wie? Kennt ihr die Anschlüsse des C200? Mir erschließt das so nicht. Brauch ich da 2 AUX-Kabel? Weil da sind so 2 Anschlüsse mit R und L.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich kenne das C200. Und die Anschlüsse mit R und L nennen sich Cinch-Buchsen. Du brauchst ein Cinch->3,5mm-Klinke-Kabel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Januar 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/5-0m-Cinch-Ste...EMI0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1358696722&sr=8-6


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. Januar 2013)

Ja ich weiß doch! Nur gibts ja die wo nur eins dran is und eins 2 dran sind. und ich brauch ja 2, eins für links und eins für rechts.  Ist das dabei oder so gewesen? 

Also ich such so eins wo eins rot und eins weiß ist.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2013)

Das von Johnny verlinkte Kabel ist genau das Richtige.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2013)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß doch! Nur gibts ja die wo nur eins dran is und eins 2 dran sind. und ich brauch ja 2, eins für links und eins für rechts.  Ist das dabei oder so gewesen?
> 
> Also ich such so eins wo eins rot und eins weiß ist.


 
Das 





> wo nur eins dran is


 ist ein Adapter für den coaxialen Digitalausgang mancher Soundkarten... Mach es dir nicht unnötig kompliziert .


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Januar 2013)

Ja mein carcharias hat so einen adapter. Solche kabel kann man ja auch nutzen zum beispiel wenn man das handy an eine anlage anschließt richtig? So eine habe ich auch noch. Ich denke mal ich werde mir diese dann kaufen müssen mit den 2 kabeln XD


----------



## Atomtoaster (22. Januar 2013)

Mhh ich bin mir bei der Wahl meines Sound Interfaces noch nicht hundertprozentig sicher.

Ein Focusright Scarlett 2i2 wird es vermutlich, gibt es in ähnlicher Preisklasse was besseres/preiswerteres?

Werde mir dazu wie ein paar Seiten zuvor angemerkt ein Rode NT1-A kaufen.


----------



## Ion (23. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich meine Soundkarte per Cinch mit meinem AVR verbinde, habe ich dann besseren Sound als digital über Onboard bei 2.1?
Welche Soundkarte ist erstmal egal.


----------



## blauebanane (23. Januar 2013)

kommt denke ich mal darauf an, welcher DAwandler der bessere ist.


----------



## Ion (23. Januar 2013)

Soundkarte wäre z. B. eine X-Fi Titanium HD und der AVR ist ein Onkyo TR-SX 608


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2013)

Selbst eine Xonar Essence muss erst die DACs getauscht bekommen damit diese auf dem Niveau eines Mid-Range Av-Receivers sind. Daher wird dir der Schritt nichts bringen.


----------



## Ion (23. Januar 2013)

Okay, danke. Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen 
Dann hab ich gerade viele € gespart für eine Soundkarte


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Januar 2013)

Welche Soundkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Zu meinem zukünftigen DT-770 Pro (250 Ohm) 

Budget: So günstig wie möglich, ohne dass die Qualität drunter leidet


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Selbst eine Xonar Essence muss erst die DACs getauscht bekommen damit diese auf dem Niveau eines Mid-Range Av-Receivers sind. Daher wird dir der Schritt nichts bringen.


 
Das kommt immer drauf an ... Ich nutze lieber die ST mit H6 an meinem 700er Onkyo als die Wandlung dem AVR zu überlassen . Verallgemeinere mal nicht . Papier kann geduldig sein.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2013)

Die H6 ist aber auch das Beste was man an interner "Karte"(ohne ST oder HDAV tut sie es ja nicht) mit mehr als Stereo Output kaufen kann. 

Ausserdem sollte man Klangfarbe nicht mit Qualität verwechseln.


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das kommt immer drauf an ... Ich nutze lieber die ST mit H6 an meinem 700er Onkyo als die Wandlung dem AVR zu überlassen . Verallgemeinere mal nicht . Papier kann geduldig sein.


 
Ich finde die 700er Onkyo taugen auch noch nicht viel im DAC Bereich

Aber schon mein NR1602 haut die weg


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte man Klangfarbe nicht mit Qualität verwechseln.


 
Richtig, aber vor allem in der Detaillierung im Hochton ist die Soka dem AVR voraus .


----------



## Metalic (24. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Welche Soundkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Zu meinem zukünftigen DT-770 Pro (250 Ohm)
> 
> Budget: So günstig wie möglich, ohne dass die Qualität drunter leidet



Dann nimm die Asus Xonar DGX


----------



## Bier (25. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Spikes für Subwoofer aus?
Gibts da große qualitative Unterschiede und kann mir vllt jemand welche besonders empfehlen?


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Januar 2013)

Spikes und sonstige Füßle muss man mMn ausprobieren. Je nach LS (oder sonst. Gerät), Boden und auch Gewicht kann etwas anderes von Vorteil sein. Ich verwende z.B. unterm Rack Stahlspikes, unter den LS Sorbothan-Spikes und unter dem Plattenspieler Ceraballs... Am einfachsten ist es, einfach verschiedene Dinge in aller Ruhe auszuprobieren. Manchmal tut sich da nix, manchmal unterscheiden sich verschieden Füßle recht deutlich.


----------



## Bier (25. Januar 2013)

OKay, meinst du ich kann die http://www.amazon.de/204605-Boxensp...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1359136160&sr=1-1 mal ausprobieren?


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Januar 2013)

Kannst du machen, aber ich würde alternativ noch was anderes ausprobieren. Z.B. etwas dämpfendes. Dann hast du 3 Vergleiche, ganz ohne, mit Spikes und mit Absorbern. 

Beim Vergleichen würde ich mir dann aber Zeit nehmen und ruhig mal ne Stunde Musik hören bevor umgestellt wird. Dann hat man das Klangbild besser im Ohr.


----------



## Bier (25. Januar 2013)

Okay dann mach ich das. Kostet jetzt ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Januar 2013)

Was du nicht brauchst schickste einfach zurück


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Januar 2013)

Bier schrieb:


> OKay, meinst du ich kann die dynavox 204605 4x Boxenspikes Noisekiller Lautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik mal ausprobieren?


 
was hast du denn für Boden?


----------



## Bier (26. Januar 2013)

Also es ist dunkelbrauner Holzboden  welches Holz genau, kann ich morgen mal herausfinden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Januar 2013)

Spikes auf Holzboden? Gaaaanz blöde Idee
Auf mitschwingenden Böden musst du entkoppeln, nicht ankoppeln.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Januar 2013)

Von mitschwingen hat er nix geschrieben. Aber allein am Boden kann man sowas ohnehin nicht festmachen. Da spielt das Gewicht des LS noch ne Rolle und andere Dinge auch! Leichte Boxen funktionieren z.B. auf Spikes normalerweise gar nicht (sein Sub dürfte allerdings nicht in diese Kategorie fallen). Bei mir mit schwimmend verlegtem Laminat auf Zementestrich und Holzbalkenunterkontruktion funktionieren z.B. unter meinen Boxen Sorbothan Spikes am Besten(von den Dingen die ich probiert habe)! Es führt also kein Weg am ausprobieren vorbei, theoretisch lässt sich das nicht erschlagen!


----------



## Bier (26. Januar 2013)

Die Spikes würden ja auf diese kleinen runden Scheiben kommen die mitgeliefert werden. Das Gewicht sollte auch kein Problem sein, der Sub ist sauschwer. Ich werd einfach mal 2 verschiedene (Spikes und Absorber) bestellen und dann probieren was besser klingt.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Januar 2013)

So machstes! Selbst gehört ist einfach immer das Beste, dann musste nicht immer blind den Mist glauben den ich hier verzapfe!


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Januar 2013)

Meine 32Kg Nubert töten den Raum mit Spikes 
Gewicht kann kaum Vibrationen bzw. Mitschwingen verhindern. Zumindest in dem Bereich, in dem wir uns hier bewegen. Mit Spikes koppelt man prinzipiell immer an. D.h. das Schwingen der LS wird komplett an den Boden weitergeleitet.
Günstige Methode zum Entkoppeln sind die Gummiplatten für Waschmaschinen als Sandwich gelegt.

Kann bei Bedarf nen Foto von meiner Bastellösung machen. Da kann man mit nem Vorschlaghammer auf den LS hauen und es kommt nichts am Boden an.


----------



## Bier (26. Januar 2013)

Naja ob das Mist ist, zweifel ich jetzt einfach mal an


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. Januar 2013)

Was wär denn empfehlenswert zum Sub entkoppeln? Teppich, drunter Holz aus der Steinzeit^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Januar 2013)

Nur wenn du Probleme mit Dröhnen hast oder sich das Geschirr im Schrank bewegt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. Januar 2013)

Dröhnen nicht, aber beim Schrank vibriert das Zeug drauf.
Wenn ich Erdbeben will, kauf ich nen IBEAM.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Januar 2013)

na dann versuchs mal mit Entkoppeln


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Januar 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Meine 32Kg Nubert töten den Raum mit Spikes
> Gewicht kann kaum Vibrationen bzw. Mitschwingen verhindern. Zumindest in dem Bereich, in dem wir uns hier bewegen.



Das hat ja auch keiner behauptet, aber Spikes brauchen eine bestimmte Mindestlast, damit sie überhaupt funktionieren. KompakteLS auf Spikes sind z.B. völlig sinnlos. Die verschraubt man besser mit dem Ständer, befüllt diesen mit Sand, Bleischrot, Bauschaum oder sonst was geeignetem und stellt dann alles zusammen auf Spikes.

Gewicht kann im übrigen sehr wohl etwas bewirken und sei es nur, dass das System verstimmt bzw. die Eigenresonanz des ganzen Konstrukts (Boxen/Boden) verstimmt wird. Damit kann dann u.U. auch ein störender Dröhner verschwinden. Deswegen machen ja auch Granitplatten unter Boxen mitunter Sinn!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Mit Spikes koppelt man prinzipiell immer an. D.h. das Schwingen der LS wird komplett an den Boden weitergeleitet.
> Günstige Methode zum Entkoppeln sind die Gummiplatten für Waschmaschinen als Sandwich gelegt.



Jetzt sind halt Spikes nicht gleich Spikes. Je nach Material haben die auch eine unterschiedliche Dämpfung. So verhalten sich Spikes aus Stahl anders als welche aus z.B. Sorbothan oder Alu. Das klingt dann auch jedesmal anders. Es ist sogar so, dass es unterschiedlich klingen kann, wenn man die Spikes herumdreht...

Gummiplatte oder sonstige Entkopplungsmaßnahmen sind ja mitunter auch nicht ganz nebenwirkungsfrei. (Bass)impulse bleiben da dann gerne mal auf der Strecke und die Wiedergabe wird fad (Gewicht hilft da auch). 

Kleiner Tipp noch: gute Ergebnisse lassen sich oftmals auch mit String Gerätebasen (Stichwort: SSC) erreichen. Sind nicht billig, aber dafür oft sehr gut! Ebenso die sogenannten "Antispikes", wenn man das Geld dafür übrig hat kann es sich lohnen. Bei mir hat beides allerdings keine Verbesserung gebracht, so dass ich bei meinen Füßle geblieben bin...

Deswegen kann man im Vorfeld im Normalfall nie eine bestimmte Lösung kategorisch ausschließen. Je nach konkreter Raum/Boden/Boxen/Pegelanforderungs Situation und dem konkreten "Problem" (wenns denn überhaupt eines gibt) muss es schlicht ausprobiert werden!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Kann bei Bedarf nen Foto von meiner Bastellösung machen. Da kann man mit nem Vorschlaghammer auf den LS hauen und es kommt nichts am Boden an.


 
Bezweifel ich stark, aber mach doch mal ein Vorher-Nachher Bild der Boxen 



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Dröhnen nicht, aber beim Schrank vibriert das Zeug drauf.


 
Das muss nicht zwingend daran liegen, dass der Sub nicht entkoppelt ist. Es kann auch schlicht am Pegel liegen! Dagegen hilft dann entkoppeln gar nichts, sondern nur ein stabiler Schrank oder geringere Pegel!

Ich kann z.B. bei mir die Fensterscheiben zum klirren bringen, dann ist es aber so laut im Zimmer, dass ich da selber nicht mehr rein möchte.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Januar 2013)

Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2013)

Hab da mal ne Frage:
Welche Beyerdynamics kann ich gut an der Xonar DG verwenden? Hätte ca 180€ die ich ausgeben könnte und würde gern von meinen Superlux upgraden 
Ich denke nicht das das Budget ausreicht für eine neue Soundkarte.


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Januar 2013)

Also, wenn der Schrank noch stabiler sein muss, dann müsste er schon aus Stahl sein


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage:
> Welche Beyerdynamics kann ich gut an der Xonar DG verwenden? Hätte ca 180€ die ich ausgeben könnte und würde gern von meinen Superlux upgraden
> Ich denke nicht das das Budget ausreicht für eine neue Soundkarte.


 
je nach Vorliebe für geschlossen oder offen halt den 770 oder 990. Verkauf halt die DG und hol die hier gebraucht ne DX


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2013)

Oh man Entscheidungen 
Hab keine Ahnung welchen ich nehmen soll. 
Mir ist es auch relativ wurscht ob andere etwas mitbekommen oder nicht 

So rein vom lesen hören sich die Offenen ja besser an. Die Kopfhörer werden ja auch nur zuhause eingesetzt, von daher dürfte die Umgebung ruhig genug sein


----------



## ACDSee (27. Januar 2013)

@ Robonator:
geschlossen: Du bist komplett weg, eigene Welt, keine Störungen. Wenn es klopft, klingelt oder die Freundin einen anschreit -> egal.
offen: du bekommst deine Umgebung noch zu ein paar % mit, deine Umgebung bekommt auch mit, was du hörst.


Frage: 
Kennt jemand ein paar günstige Ohrhörer für einen ScanDisk Sansa Clip Zip?
Einatz: Musikhören auf dem Crosstrainer (Blink182; Rock, Trance, alles was rockt oder melodisch ist und gut Bass mitbringt).

In-Ears, 3,5mm Winkelstecker, schwitzfest und nicht allzu beschissener Klang wären top. 
So 15 Euro wären ok, gibt es in der Klasse einen P/L-Tipp?


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2013)

> @ Robonator:
> geschlossen: Du bist komplett weg, eigene Welt, keine Störungen. Wenn es klopft, klingelt oder die Freundin einen anschreit -> egal.
> offen: du bekommst deine Umgebung noch zu ein paar % mit, deine Umgebung bekommt auch mit, was du hörst.


Dat hab ich soweit ja auch verstanden. Laut Internet sollen geschlossene ja nicht so einen guten Sound rüberbringen wie die offenen. :/


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Nichts geht über Ohm Lautsprecher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer die Dinger einmal gehört hat, findet alles andere schlecht . Mein Vater hat sich seine für 1200 euro restaurieren lassen. Solltet ihr mal solche Lautsprecher in die Finger bekommen, egal wie kaputt sie sind, kaufen und von herr zirke in Dortmund restaurieren lassen. Zirke baut unter anderem selber welche http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/medium/652319/zirke-e1_144227.jpg , seine Modele sind dem Original überlegen, Kosten aber im Vergleich zu vielen High-End Hifi-Anlagen nicht viel. Er meinte zu mir das wenn man die Produktion nach Ost Asien verlagern würde die Dinger für jeden erschwinglich wären.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Januar 2013)

Kenn ich, finde meine LS aber immer noch besser!


----------



## Bier (27. Januar 2013)

Kann ich zu den Spikes noch diese Absorber bestellen? http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000FS9B5M/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1359299562&sr=8-15&pi=SL75 Oder sind die zu dünn? Und wie viele von denen? Nur für die Ecken oder an den langen Seiten jeweils 3 oder auch noch einer in der Mitte?


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Januar 2013)

Ja, die kannst du ausprobieren. Ich würde 4 Stück nehmen.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kenn ich, finde meine LS aber immer noch besser!


 
Deine LS was?


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Januar 2013)

ikomiko schrieb:


> Deine LS was?


 
Dieser Satz kein Verb!

Was willst du mich fragen?


----------



## Bier (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden hab, sollte die Frage jetzt beantwortet sein. LS = Lautsprecher


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2013)

Ne, ich glaube, er will die Marke und den Typ der "LS" wissen...


----------



## Bier (27. Januar 2013)

Das kann natürlich auch sein 
Wie auch immer, er muss sich klarer ausdrücken


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Januar 2013)

Na wenn weiter nix ist. Da mach ich bekanntlich kein Geheimnis draus. Ich habe ein Pärchen KEF Reference 203 in mein Wohnzimmer stehen.

So letzter Beitrag für die nächste Zeit! Bin dann mal ne Weile (klingt dramatischer als wenn ich "bis Samstag" schreib  ) in Indien...


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend Leute!
Habe in meinem WG-Zimmer ein Edifier C2 aufm Schreibtisch stehen und wollte einfach mal fragen wie groß denn der optimale Hörabstand sein muss, damit die Musik sich bzw. die Anlage ihr Potenzial voll entfalten können?
Gerade bzgl. der Größe des Stereodreiecks usw.
Jetzt stehen die zwei Speaker gerade auf dem Schreibtisch im Abstand von ~ 1m auseinander. Von der Wand sind sie jeweils so 2-3 cm entfernt.
Entfernt von mir sind sie bisschen mehr als eine Armlänge.
Bass steht links vom Schreibtisch auf dem Boden.

Gruß
Dustin


----------



## Domowoi (29. Januar 2013)

@ Dustin91: Normalerweise spricht man von einem so genannten Stereodreieck. Also soll dein Kopf und die Lautsprecher ein gleichseitiges Dreieck bilden. so


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Januar 2013)

Wie du meinem Post eigentlich hättest entnehmen können, habe ich ein Stereodreieck schon eingerichtet
Es geht nur um die Größe dessen oder darum ob es doch noch bessere Möglichkeiten gibt.
Aber ich denke mal, dass es bei so einer "Billig"-Anlage eh keinen Unterschied gibt, welcher hörbar ist.


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2013)

Soooo, nachdem ich einmal testen war, halte ich sie nun hier in der Hand. Beyerdynamic DT 990Pro 250Ohm 
Schönes Gefühl


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Soooo, nachdem ich einmal testen war, halte ich sie nun hier in der Hand. Beyerdynamic DT 990Pro 250Ohm
> Schönes Gefühl


 
Gratulation zum Kauf 
Habe auch ewig überlegt bevor ich 170 € für einen Audio Technica ATH-M50 ausgegeben habe, aber das Teil ist einfach jeden Euro wert.
Viel Spaß mit deinem KH


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2013)

Den ATH M50 gibt es doch schon für weniger ? 
Hatte den aber auch auf. Vom Klang gefiel mir der auch ganz gut, aber ich fand die Beyerdynamic dann doch bequemer und bei meinen Sessions hier manchmal, dürfte das auch wichtiger sein


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2013)

Ja, mein Kauf liegt 1,5 Jahre zurück, da war der noch teurer.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Februar 2013)

So, habe, nachdem ich es schonmal provisorisch ausprobiert habe, gestern ein wenig den Lötkolben und den Schraubenzieher bzw. die Crimpzange geschwungen 2 kurze Cinchkabel und ein Netzkabel konfektioniert und betreibe meine LS jetzt im Bi-Amping! Sensationell! Meine Anlage klingt verblüffend viel besser, das hätte ich nicht in der Form erwartet!

Die Bässe laufen jetzt über meine große Endstufe und die Mitten und Höhen im Bi-Wiringbetrieb über meine "kleine" Endstufe, die frei geworden ist, als ich mein Surroundgeraffel vor einiger Zeit abgebaut habe.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Februar 2013)

Ich komme gerade meinem Erziehungsauftrag nach und bringe meinen Söhnen Kultur (Metallica in ohrenbetäubender Lautstärke / Pegelmessgerät zeigt knapp über 100dB(A) an...) näher --> sie hassen es.


----------



## Metalic (16. Februar 2013)

Das lernen sie schon noch, die richtige Musik zu schätzen


----------



## soth (16. Februar 2013)

Bei dem Bandnamen klingelt es irgendwie bei mir


----------



## King_Sony (16. Februar 2013)

Ist halt Geschmackssache. Mir sagt die Richtung auch nicht zu. 

Musstest du sie festbinden


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Februar 2013)

Nein festbinden nicht, bei der Lautstärke gibt es aber im ganzen Haus keinen Platz an dem man es nicht hören kann.

Mit dem Pegelgerät habe ich übrigens auf dem Hörplatz 5m von den Boxen entfernt gemessen...


----------



## Metalic (16. Februar 2013)

was hörst du eigentlich privat so für Musik über deine KEF Ls?


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eine recht ordentliche Sammlung an Zappa LPs (auch einige Originalpressungen für ein Schweinegeld) und CDs, daneben Jazz, Rock, Avantgarde und noch so dies und das. In Summe so um die 1000 Tonträger, also eine mittelgroße Sammlung.

Die ganz harten Sachen habe ich noch von früher, höre es aber eigentlich nicht mehr, die Zeiten sind vorbei...


----------



## sinthor4s (16. Februar 2013)

Die Musikrichtung hängt eigentlich immer von der Musiksammlung der Eltern ab 

Ich habe früher immer die CD's meines Vaters durchkämmt und bin dadurch bei Rock und Metal gelandet 
(auch wenn die eigentliche Lieblingsband meines Vaters "Depeche Mode" nicht ganz bei mir angekommen ist)


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2013)

Mein Dad ist eigentlich mehr der Jazz Mensch und meine Mum hat kaum noch welche von ihren alten Platten. Aber die freut sich auch mal wenn bei mir AC/DC läuft  .


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. Februar 2013)

Ich kämpfe schon seit ner Weile mit foobar... Kann jemand die optimalen Einstellungen posten? Also nicht den Equalizer


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Februar 2013)

Der Musikgeschmack verändert sich auch im Laufe der Jahre, ich glaube nicht, dass jemand, der sich mit Musik beschäftigt sein Leben lang das gleiche hört. Je nach Laune bin ich froh, dass ich eine sehr weit gefasste Plattensammlung habe.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2013)

Es gibt schon ein paar allgemeine Dinge die sich nicht ändern. So bin ich z.B. grundsätzlich erst einmal ein riesiger Fan von E-Gitarren Spiel. Je nach Stimmung kann das aber in ganz unterschiedlicher Musik vorkommen.
Natürlich gibt es daneben auch plötzlich eine Marching Band mit Rapper als Frontmann die ich einfach genial finde ohne dass allgemein von Rap oder Blasmusik zu behaupten.

@foobar: Wahlweise WASAPI oder Kernelstreaming aktivieren und alle Effekte aus lassen. Der Rest ist Geschmacksfrage, tut aber nichts am Sound.


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. Februar 2013)

Ist wasapi schon aktiviert nach dem Plugin installieren oder muss ich das noch irgendwo machen?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2013)

Du musst unter Output noch wasapi:"Soundkartenname" auswählen.
Wenn du dem Treiber garnicht traust kannst du für Musik von CD dann auch noch 16bit Auflösung erzwingen(mehr hat eine CD nicht, wenn der Treiber richtig schlecht ist könnte er aber ein Upsampling zu der gewählten Bitrate versuchen und dabei Fehler machen)


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. Februar 2013)

Okay, danke.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> [...]eine Marching Band mit Rapper als Frontmann [...]


 Hoffentlich waren es die nicht: The Marching Band Rap - YouTube 
Wobei mich momentan auch etwas der Rap packt, auch wenn ich keine Orientierung besitze - ich höre mich einfach mal etwas durch das Genre 
Anstoß dazu hat ein Song aus Django Unchained gegeben.
Auch wenn ich nicht einmal selbst weiß, was mir gefällt, einiges ist garnicht mal so verkehrt.
Wobei mir das spätestens Übermorgen wieder egal sein wird, da ist mir handgemachte Musik einfach zu lieb


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2013)

"Moop Mama" heißt die Band.


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2013)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Ich suche Alternativen die zu empfehlen sind was das herunterladen von Musik angeht. Natürlich nichts illegales 
Derzeit lad ich 100% von meinen Mp3 Datein bei Amazon. Nur da bekomme ich nicht alles was ich suche und würde auch gerne mal .flac Dateien laden, da meine Musiksammlung von den CDs auch als .flac gespeichert wird.
An Musicload habe ich gedacht, nur wollte genauso wie bei iTunes erst einmal ein paar Erfahrungen hören. Vielleicht gibts ja noch ein paar Insiderseiten


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Februar 2013)

Letztlich kannste ja mal im Google schauen. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was einen guten von einem schlechten Downloadshop unterscheidet, maximal das Angebot. Aber gerade beim Angebot dürfte ja Amazon mit das Beste haben - halt kein FLAC...

Ob es einen FLAC Shop gibt mit größerer Auswahl als Amazon? Musicload bietet immerhin WAV an. Das kann man dann ja selber wandeln, insofern spricht da nix dagegen.

Ich selbst kaufe das meiste nach wie vor auf CD, habe aber schon das eine oder andere bei www.highresaudio.com geladen. Die haben eben auch Hochbitaufnahmen, aber eine eingeschränkte Auswahl. Ähnliches hätte dann linn records (echt kleine Auswahl) und www.hdtracks.com.

Sicherlich gibts noch mehr so Seiten, aber die werden alle das gleiche Problem haben, dass zumindest das Hochbitangebot eben nur sehr eingeschränkt ist. CD-Auflösung dagegen gibts in - für mich - ausreichender Auswahl und wie gesagt ich kaufe nach wie vor viele CDs. Die CDs werden dann genau 1x aus der Hülle genommen um sie zu rippen und gut ist. Die dienen dann einfach als Backup.


----------



## Knäcke (21. Februar 2013)

Linn Records - The best recordings in Studio Master Download, Vinyl and SACD

Habe hier auch schon was bestellt, allerdings handhabe ich es eher so wie Zappaesk und kauf CD`s die dann gerippt werden.


----------



## Metalic (22. Februar 2013)

Danke dafür erst einmal. Werde mich da mal durchwühlen 
Bei mir ist es halt eine Mischung aus Downloads und "richtigen" CDs. Kommt immer drauf an, ob ich nun eine CD Hülle im Regel mehr oder weniger habe ist mir relativ egal. Die Sicherung gibts bei Amazon ja mittlerweile in der Cloud. Meistens wird es in letzter Zeit aber eher der Download wegen dem Preisunterschied. Außer die Bands die ich vergöttere, da kaufe ich dann auch wieder die CD


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Februar 2013)

Da mir MP3 nicht ins Haus kommt und die von mir bevorzugte Musik meist nicht als Download zu bekommen ist, bleibt mir nichts anderes als der CD Kauf. Abgesehen davon finde ich das häusliche vom Speicherplatz her nicht beschränkte Hardware Backup auch nicht so schlecht. 

Gezogen habe ich mir bislang nur eine handvoll Hochbitaufnahmen, teils aus Neugier und vor allem nur dann, wenn die Aufnahme qualitativ auch als Hochbit Sinn macht. Die allermeisten Aufnahmen profitieren davon ja gar nicht, weil die Produktion schon miserabel ist.


----------



## Metalic (22. Februar 2013)

Das ist ja einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich nach anderen Anbietern suche. Die Musik die ich höre, finde ich auf Amazon zum Teil nicht


----------



## xXenermaXx (22. Februar 2013)

Habt ihr auch bei Nutzung von DSPs Rauschen auf den Lautsprechern? Ist mir letztens wieder stark aufgefallen (Optimum Surr - SC LX-56). Sollte eigentlich bei einem Gerät der +1000€ Klasse nicht auftreten, denke ich mir.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Das ist ja einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich nach anderen Anbietern suche. Die Musik die ich höre, finde ich auf Amazon zum Teil nicht


 
Tja, wenn du auch ausgefallene Sachen hast, dann müssten wir uns halt zusammentun 



xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch bei Nutzung von DSPs Rauschen auf den Lautsprechern? Ist mir letztens wieder stark aufgefallen (Optimum Surr - SC LX-56). Sollte eigentlich bei einem Gerät der +1000€ Klasse nicht auftreten, denke ich mir.


 
Was machst du denn mit deinem DSP? Wenn du bestimmte Bereiche stark anhebst, dann wird z.B. der Rauschgrund mit angehoben, deswegen werden Pegelerhöhungen in aller Regel nur sehr dezent und sparsam eingesetzt (gibt auch noch andere wichtigere Gründe dagegen).

Ich habe bei mir seit ich auf Bi-Amping umgestiegen bin auch einen erhöhten Rauschgrund, der aber bei Musik nicht auffällt, sondern lediglich ganz leicht wenn die Anlage an ist und keine Musik läuft. Da ich in dem Fall aber keine weiteren negativen Einflüsse habe stört es mich auch nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eben was unglaublich festgestellt, sry wenn OT 

Falls jemand Kryptic Minds kennt 

Das Albumcover von "Can't Sleep" :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöneberger Südgelände in Berlin :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (22. Februar 2013)

Sowas such ich z.B. schon länger. Ist in Deutschland aber schwer zu bekommen und aus den Usa oder so importieren, ich weiß nicht...

Salival [CD/DVD] [Limited] [CD & DVD] by Tool (CD, Dec-2000, 2 Discs, Volcano) 614223115825 | eBay


----------



## soth (23. Februar 2013)

Was spricht gegen den Import? Die Märchensteuer musst du halt noch bezahlen, aber ansonsten...
Bei Amazon.com gibt es übrigens ein Angebot für 50$ + Versand.


----------



## xXenermaXx (23. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was machst du denn mit deinem DSP? Wenn du bestimmte Bereiche stark anhebst, dann wird z.B. der Rauschgrund mit angehoben, deswegen werden Pegelerhöhungen in aller Regel nur sehr dezent und sparsam eingesetzt (gibt auch noch andere wichtigere Gründe dagegen).
> 
> Ich habe bei mir seit ich auf Bi-Amping umgestiegen bin auch einen erhöhten Rauschgrund, der aber bei Musik nicht auffällt, sondern lediglich ganz leicht wenn die Anlage an ist und keine Musik läuft. Da ich in dem Fall aber keine weiteren negativen Einflüsse habe stört es mich auch nicht.



Der EQ (vom MCACC) verändert an der Situation bei mir nur wenig, aber die Funktion Auto-Sound-Retriever verstärkt das Rauschen ziemlich stark (verändert den Klang aber für mein Empfinden sehr zum Positiven).

Ich finds halt einfach merkwürdig, dass billige 5.1 Anlagen wie mein altes Logitech X530 damit keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2013)

Was macht denn der Auto Sound Retriever? Ausser einen beeindruckenden Namen zu haben mein ich natürlich


----------



## xXenermaXx (23. Februar 2013)

Er soll komprimierte Audiosignale wieder "entpacken".


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2013)

Komprimierte Signale Entpacken? Du redest jetzt nicht von FLAC, sondern von reduzierten Signalen a la MP3 und Konsorten?
Na bei so Zeug kann man die Daten nicht mehr rückgewinnen, d.h. da werden irgendwelche Frequenzgangsverbiegungen ggf. auch auf der Phasenebene gemacht, damit es geiler klingt?! Hebt er den Bass hörbar an oder so? Kein Schimmer was der treibt, aber offenbar fügt er eben auch Rauschen hinzu...

Wenn es dir mit besser gefällt, dann ist doch gut, oder ist das Rauschen so laut, dass es bei der Musikwiedergabe stört?


----------



## Metalic (23. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen den Import? Die Märchensteuer musst du halt noch bezahlen, aber ansonsten...
> Bei Amazon.com gibt es übrigens ein Angebot für 50$ + Versand.



Habe noch nie von Amazon außerhalb Deutschlands bestellt. Wird das auch ganz normal vom Konto abgebucht?


----------



## xXenermaXx (23. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Komprimierte Signale Entpacken? Du redest jetzt nicht von FLAC, sondern von reduzierten Signalen a la MP3 und Konsorten?
> Na bei so Zeug kann man die Daten nicht mehr rückgewinnen, d.h. da werden irgendwelche Frequenzgangsverbiegungen ggf. auch auf der Phasenebene gemacht, damit es geiler klingt?! Hebt er den Bass hörbar an oder so? Kein Schimmer was der treibt, aber offenbar fügt er eben auch Rauschen hinzu...
> 
> Wenn es dir mit besser gefällt, dann ist doch gut, oder ist das Rauschen so laut, dass es bei der Musikwiedergabe stört?


 
Den Angaben zufolge bearbeitet er auch den Audio-Stream (also wenn per HDMI-Signale eingespielt werden). Er würde das wohl an der Bitfolge oder so erkennen. Es wirkt jedenfalls alles etwas klarer aber vorallem satter. Hab eigentlich eher das Gefühl, es wird ne Art Badewanne (EQ) draus gemacht.^^ - aber es liegt definitv am DSP-Modus "Optimum Surround" - bei allen anderen ist das Rauschen nur ganz gering, aber hier hab ich bei Musik auf Zimmerlautstärke ein Rauschen, was dann nebenbei noch hörbar ist. 

Wollt nur mal wissen, ob sowas normal ist, möchte den Pio eigentlich nicht einschicken. 

Danke dir für die Mühe


----------



## soth (23. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Habe noch nie von Amazon außerhalb Deutschlands bestellt. Wird das auch ganz normal vom Konto abgebucht?


Ich habe bisher nur direkt bei amazon im Ausland gekauft, nicht aber von einer Privatperson.
Du benötigst aber eine Kreditkarte, Bankeinzug funktioniert meines Wissens nach nicht (zumindest nicht bei amazon.co.uk).


----------



## Atomtoaster (25. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher nur direkt bei amazon im Ausland gekauft, nicht aber von einer Privatperson.
> Du benötigst aber eine Kreditkarte, Bankeinzug funktioniert meines Wissens nach nicht (zumindest nicht bei amazon.co.uk).


 

Absolut korrekt.

Ansonsten gibt's da keine Probleme.


----------



## iceman650 (26. Februar 2013)

Neuzugang im Hause icemans: Siehe Anhang.
Meine Fresse, ich liebe das Ding 
Die Kopfhörer prügeln dir selbst Slayer wenn es relativ laut ist messerscharf in den Schädel ohne zu nerven 
So muss das.


----------



## Bier (26. Februar 2013)

Wuhaa die Dinger sind ja mal schweineteuer 
Sind die ihr Geld wirklich wert? Ich kann mir nie so richtig vorstellen, dass In Ears mit richtigen Kopfhörern mithalten können


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Sind das die Dinger die fast 400€ kosten???


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2013)

Nix gegen die KHs, aber an dem Player ist das ja Perlen vor die Säue...


----------



## Bier (26. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Sind das die Dinger die fast 400€ kosten???



Also laut ebay sogar 439


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nix gegen die KHs, aber an dem Player ist das ja Perlen vor die Säue...


Es ist aber einer der wenigen Player, die den Frequenzgang nicht verbiegen. 
Das kann der Astell, um den es letztens in einem Thread ging, beispielsweise nicht


----------



## iceman650 (26. Februar 2013)

Westone W4R.
Und ob die mithalten? Beyer DT880 sind in jedem Bereich klar schlechter. Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass man da fast 2 Stück für bekommt für den Preis eines Westone.
Mega Auflösung (da hör ich Dinger raus, die ich weder mit meinen Duettas, noch mit Kopfhörern wie eben dem DT880 gehört habe), Bass schnurgerade bis 20hz runter (Balanced Armature eben) und auch sonst  kann ich bisher nichts schlechtes daran finden. Relativ neutral mit schöner Bassanhebung, vom Oberbass bis ganz runter. Und auch wenn es ein Auflösungsmonster ist: das schöne ist, er will es dir nicht auf die Nase binden mit einem Höhenpeak. 
Hatte ich letztes Jahr als Demohörer schonmal von Herrn Dapa (mp4audio.de) bekommen, musste die aber wieder zurückschicken, weil sie mir nicht in den Ohren gepasst haben (ich habe Ohren vom Dreijährigen).
Aber einfach nicht aus dem Kopf bekommen.
Kurzum: In Sachen Kopfhörer weiß ich nicht, was ich noch wollen sollte.
Und der Player klingt top, hatte den mal  mit einem iPhone4 verglichen. Und einen 500€-Player, an den ich noch einen RSA Hornet hänge.... ne, das Geld fehlt dazu 
Die RMAA-Messungen lassen sich auch sehen. (verschlampt, ich suche nochmal.)
Gibt auch genug Leute, die ihn empfehlen, und das nicht grundlos. Wobei ich auch nicht sonderlich der Esotheriker bin in Sachen DAC und sonstigem. Gut muss nicht teuer sein als Quelle IMO.


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2013)

RMAA-Messungen mit dem TF10:
RightMark Audio Analyzer test : Sansa clip+


----------



## iceman650 (26. Februar 2013)

Hier nochmal iPhone4 mit RSA Hornet. http://www.markuskraus.com/RMAA/iPhone4Hornet/data.htm
Speziell Verzerrung eine andere Nummer. Aber der Preis eben auch. Und ich glaube für einen Schüler bin ich hier schon gut bedient


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Es ist aber einer der wenigen Player, die den Frequenzgang nicht verbiegen.
> Das kann der Astell, um den es letztens in einem Thread ging, beispielsweise nicht



Der Frequenzgang ist nicht mal die halbe Miete. 
Abgesehen davon ist eine Frequenzgangverbiegung von ein paar dB in z.B den Höhen klanglich nicht so entscheidend wie es sich anhört. Die Wadias z.B. verlieren oben raus rund 3 dB und klingen trotzdem besser und natürlicher als praktisch alle anderen CD Player.


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Jungs ich kann da aus den Grafiken absolut gar nichts raus lesen 
Heißt das nun, das iPhone ist als Mp3-Player ganz gut oder für die Tonne?


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2013)

Ein iPhone ist generell für die Tonne ...


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Lass das mal nicht die Apple-Jünger hier lesen. Geht mir jedes mal aufn Keks wenn hier im Forum wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion los getreten wird, was denn nun besser ist...


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2013)

Es sind aber nicht 3dB, das grenzt eher an gekappten Höhen 
RightMark Audio Analyzer test : AK-100

Und doch, das IPhone ist als Player gar nicht schleht!


----------



## iceman650 (26. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein iPhone ist generell für die Tonne ...


Na dann schau dir bitte mal die Messungen an. Begründungen zu deiner Meinung sind natürlich gern gesehen. Genauso zu der, dass mein Player Käse sei. 
Mit Mehrwege-BA-IEM (BA->Balanced Armature; IEM->InEar Monitor) hat man arge Probleme durch Ausgangsimpedanzen, und ich kaufe mir sicher keinen angeblichen HiEnd-Player, der so kacke konstruiert ist, dass der meinen Frequenzgang um 5db obenrum verbiegt, um eine ähnlich breite 5db-Senke in den Mittelton zu bauen (mal angenommen). Auch wenn der DAC ein ganz toller ist. Gehört wird mit den Ohren und nicht mit dem Datenblatt. Auch wenn der DAC gut ist, ein so verbogener Frequenzgang ist einfach Mist.
Auch hierzu gibt es Messungen. Und die sehen bestimmt nicht schlecht aus. RightMark Audio Analyzer test : iPhone 4


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte jetzt keinen Glaubenskrieg um einen angebissenen Apfel neu entfachen und habe versucht mittels der verwendeten Emoticons meinen nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Spruch auch so zu kennzeichnen.

Der Player ist nicht Käse (sonst hätten ihn meine Buben auch nicht letzes Jahr zu Ostern bekommen), aber eben auch nicht gerade adäquat zu den Hörern. Lediglich das habe ich gesagt, auch nicht, das ich das AK-100 Ding vorziehen würde - der nebenbei gesagt auch mMn überteuert ist. 

Allerdings würde ich die verlinkte Messung in Frage stellen wollen. Nicht, dass ich eine Bessere hätte, aber ein Höhenabfall in dieser Größenordnung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ist das irgendwo verifiziert? Immerhin wird das Ding gerade von der Revolverpresse in den Himmel gelobt und auch wenn ich nichts von solchen "Tests" halte, würde es mich sehr überraschen, wenn ein derartiger konstruktiver Mangel auftreten würde. Weil um einen solchen handelt es sich dabei und das hat dann tatsächlich nichts mit ein paar dB in den Höhen zu tun wie ich zuerst annahm.


----------



## iceman650 (26. Februar 2013)

Der TF10 ist einfach wahnsinnig anfällig (wie praktisch jeder andere Mehrtreiber-IEM) auf eine hohe Ausgangsimpedanz des Players. Und wenn der dann eben eine hohe hat, was zum Beispiel bei Büglern nicht ins Gewicht fällt, kann das durchaus passieren. Mit einem Bügler mag der vielleicht garnicht schlecht klingen, mit einem Inear ist der AK100 anscheinend nicht zu gebrauchen.
Warum genau - dazu habe ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht genau eingelesen, aber das wird landläufig als Grund hierfür angesehen. Und das Problem ist ja auch nicht nur beim AK100 so, sondern haben es beispielsweise auch die Hifiman.


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2013)

22 Ohm Ausgangsimpendanz, sind für BA-InEars einfach zu viel!

Ich wüsste auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, was Markus davon hätte Schwachsinn zu messen. 
Dann müsste er sich ja nicht ständig neues Spielzeug kaufen 
RMAA Komplett


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Februar 2013)

Davon hat er sicher nichts, aber wenn du dich mit Messtechnik auskennst, dann weißt du auch, dass man da durchaus mal ne Fahrkarte misst. Oder auch mehrere - selbst wenn man sich auskennt. 

Die nächste Frage was er denn überhaupt davon hat soviel zeugs zu messen stell ich erst mal gar nicht...


----------



## soth (27. Februar 2013)

Klar misst man nicht immer korrekt, die Messergebnisse waren aber bei der Ausgangsimpendanz zu erwarten und auch ohne Problem zu hören.
Warum Hersteller wie Colorfly, Hifiman und Fostex und iRiver bei einem portablen Player nicht auf High-End InEars achten ist mir ein Rätsel! 
Ich bezweifle ernsthaft, das Jemand beispielsweise einen Audeze LCD3 oder einen T1 portabel einsetzen möchte.

Weniger schlimm ist der Shure SE425 am AK100:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem T1 passt es dann wieder: 
AK100 + T1


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Februar 2013)

Naja, es sind ja auch nicht alle High End In Ears Mehrwegesysteme und damit so empfindlich. Wobei ich deine Verwunderung teile.


----------



## JPW (1. März 2013)

Hey kurze Frage :
Kopfhörer für unterwegs:
Akg k518 oder k450?

Ich hab die q460 bei einem Kollegen schonmal probiert und die gefielen mir ganz gut. Die sind ja die Quincy Jones Edition von den k450...


----------



## Darkseth (2. März 2013)

Ausprobieren. Keiner kann dir vorher sagen, welcher von 2 Kopfhörern DIR am besten gefallen würde, und vor allem, welcher für deinen Kopf bequemer ist. Man kann nur empfehlenswerte Modelle vorschlagen ^^
Das ist wie Schuhe kaufen 

Bestell beide auf Amazon, und schick den anderen dann zurück ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. März 2013)

Sind Nahfeldmonitore eigentlich auch fürs Zocken geeignet ?


----------



## Cami- (6. März 2013)

Komm drauf an was du spielst 
Falls du CS spielst, dann wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber sonst wüsste ich nicht was dagegen spricht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. März 2013)

Guild Wars 2, Skyrim, Minecraft etc...


----------



## Cami- (6. März 2013)

Dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Taken (8. März 2013)

Hallöchen, ich frag einfach mal hier. 

Ich hab mir die Tage das Zalman MIC1, DT 770Pro und die Xonar DGX gekauft. Sound alles im grünen Bereich, aber irgendwie habe ich ein Problem mit dem Mikro. Es ist einfach extrem Leise... Ich habe schon sämtliche Regler auf Anschlag gestellt. Windows-Pegel, Verstärkung, und spätestens beim TS-Sound +20DB hört man nur noch Krrrrkrrrr... 
Ich hab mit nem Kumpel ne Runde WorldOfTanks gezockt, er hatte seine Spiel-Lautstärke auf 5% und von meinem Mikro kam 0 an. Ich habs eigentlich direkt unterm Kinn zu hängen. Gibt es im Xonar Treiber irgendwo noch versteckte Knöpchen die man drücken muss um da was zu bewirken?


----------



## Dustin91 (10. März 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich hab ne Frage.
Ich such ein Lautsprechermodell, weiß aber nicht mehr von welcher Marke die sind.
Es war ein Paar kleine Nahfeldmonitore, welche es in ganz vielen verschiedenen bunten Farben wie rot, grün, gelb etc. gibt.
Paarpreis liegt bei so ~ 400-500 €.
Es ist eine deutsche Firma und die Lautsprecher sind ziemlich schwer obwohl sie eher klein sind.
Als Zubehör gibt es so einen kleinen Standfuß mit Gewinde und Kugelkopf, der ungefähr wie der Kopf von Micky Maus aussieht.
Kann mir jemand helfen von welcher Marke die gesuchten Lautsprecher sind?
Klanglich sollen die echt was drauf haben.


----------



## loltheripper (10. März 2013)

Taken schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich frag einfach mal hier.
> 
> Ich hab mir die Tage das Zalman MIC1, DT 770Pro und die Xonar DGX gekauft. Sound alles im grünen Bereich, aber irgendwie habe ich ein Problem mit dem Mikro. Es ist einfach extrem Leise... Ich habe schon sämtliche Regler auf Anschlag gestellt. Windows-Pegel, Verstärkung, und spätestens beim TS-Sound +20DB hört man nur noch Krrrrkrrrr...
> Ich hab mit nem Kumpel ne Runde WorldOfTanks gezockt, er hatte seine Spiel-Lautstärke auf 5% und von meinem Mikro kam 0 an. Ich habs eigentlich direkt unterm Kinn zu hängen. Gibt es im Xonar Treiber irgendwo noch versteckte Knöpchen die man drücken muss um da was zu bewirken?


 Hatte das Problem auch weiss aber nicht mehr wie ichs los geworden bin  Ich meld mich wenns mir wieder einfällt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. März 2013)

@ Dustin91 : Test: Monkey Banana Turbo 6 und Turbo 10s, Studio Abhörmonitore und Subwoofer - AMAZONA.de ?


----------



## iceman650 (10. März 2013)

Oder Abacus.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. März 2013)

Danke, die Abacus waren es


----------



## Robonator (11. März 2013)

Sagt mal, wo ist denn nun eigentlich der große Unterschied ob ich nun bei meiner Soundkarte 8 Kanäle oder nur 2 einstelle? Macht es beim Musikhören einen großartigen Unterschied? 
Ich höre das etwas anders ist aber ich kann nicht genau sagen ob zum guten oder schlechten 
Habe auch festgestellt das Dolby Headphone unter 2 Kanälen nicht mehr funzt, damals hat der das gemacht, aber jetzt passiert nix beim umstellen. Nur wenn ich auf 8 Kanälen bin.

********, seit dem letzten mal abschmieren (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/245586-pc-geht-einfach-aus-6.html) zeigt macht die Soundkarte gar keine Einstellungen mehr bei 2 Kanälen. Es scheint als wenn sie nichtmal registrieren würde das ein Audio-Signal gesendet wird. Funktionieren tut es aber...


----------



## Zappaesk (12. März 2013)

Musik ist normalerweise in Stereo aufgenommen, deswegen macht eine Wiedergabe mit mehr als 2 Kanälen erstmal recht wenig Sinn. Es kann zwar sein, dass einem eine künstlich auf 8 Kanäle aufgeblasene Wiedergabe besser gefällt und ich gebe zu, dass es da interessante Effekte geben kann. Aus "audiophiler" Sicht ist es jedenfall nix.

Aber Musikwiedergabe ist nunmal stark emotional, deswegen ist das besser was du als besser empfindest. D.h. es ist ein wenig wie wenn du fragen würdest, was ist die bessere Farbe grün oder gelb?


----------



## Robonator (12. März 2013)

Hm okay. 
Zu den Problemen mit der SoKa kann vermutlich keiner was sagen oder? 


Oh man würd mir am liebsten einen komplett neuen Rechner zusammen bauen und diesen hier mit einem Vorschlaghammer zertrümmern, verbrennen und ganz besonders das Board an AsRock senden.
Mich kotzt das Ding immoment sowas von an


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2013)

Ich frage mal salop hier da ich im Moment nicht wirklich viel Zeit habe (viel Arbeit Auswaerts).

Ich habe mein Heimkino ein Stueck erweitert.
Nun habe ich zu den ersten 2 Lautsprechern noch einen Center und einen Subwoofer.
Die hinteren Lautsprecher sind noch unterwegs.

Irgendwie bekomm ich den Subwoofer nicht ordentlich eingestellt.
Der "wummert". Ich nehm mal an einfach zu laut?
Vielleicht habe ich die Einmessung auch falsch gemacht.
Die ueblichen Tipps mit Lautstaerke auf 9 Uhr stellen und den Rest kann ich nicht so einfach uebernehmen, da alles nur noch ueber Fernbedienung geht.

Ich werde mich in die ganze Materie einarbeiten, nur das erfordert Zeit und einen halbwegs freien Kopf.
Hab ich beides momentan nicht 
Ich wuerde mich riesig freuen ueber ein halbwegs funktionierendes System.

Falls einer von euch Profis sich der Sache annehmen mag, und mir Tipps geben koennte, uhhh ewiger Dank ist sicher 

Mein Setup: 
Front:  Nubert nuLine WS-12
Center: Nubert nuLine CS-174
Subwoofer: Nubert nuLine AW600
Rear sind noch unterwegs, die gleichen wie Front
AVR: Marantz 1402

Der Subwoofer steht nicht optimal, ist mir klar, aber meine Platzverhaeltnisse lassen es anders kaum zu.
Das Ding wird auch noch weiter entkoppelt. Natursteinplatte ist angefragt und kommt noch drunter, die wird auch noch entkoppelt.

Hoffe das Bild hilft weiter.

Vielen Dank im Voraus fuer eure Hilfe!


----------



## Zappaesk (15. März 2013)

Wenn der Subwoofer wummert ist er zu 90% falsch aufgestellt. Du kannst das nur durch eine bessere Aufstellung beheben - Alternative: leiser machen. Bloß wenn man ihn nicht mehr wahrnimmt, dann ist er auch sinnlos. Deswegen besser aufstellen!

Entkopplung wird das Problem mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht lösen. Wenn die Raummoden angeregt werden, dann hilft die Entkopplung einfach nicht!


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2013)

Mhh laesst mir eh keine Ruhe.
Dieses Thema ist wohl sehr viel komplexer.
Wird wohl erstmal ne kurze Nacht.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. März 2013)

Kannst Du ihn denn nicht erst einmal probeweise aus seiner "Kammer" holen und hören, ob es besser geworden ist. Denn dort, wo er jetzt steht wundert es mich nicht, dass er "wummert"!


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2013)

DaxTrose, gerade gemacht.
Hab den vorgezogen, ca einen halben Meter.
Hab auch an den Einstellungen direkt am Subwoofer Einiges umgestellt.
Ob er draussen oder drinnen steht ist egal.
Aber die Einstellungen haben etwas gebracht.
Ich denke auch die Einmessung war fuer die Katz.
Wenn ich mir die Werte anschaue, was der AVR da gemacht hat.
Alles zu hastig ohne Ruhe fuer die Sache an sich. 
Ist natuerlich total schlecht.
Aber wenn man ein neues Spielzeug hat 

Mal schauen ob ich die Tage dazukomme nochmal einzumessen. Am besten mit den hinteren Lautsprecher auch sofern die ankommen.


----------



## Bier (17. März 2013)

Wie gut ist Asus Xonar Essence eigentlich?  Wird ja hier öfter empfohlen.  Kann die mit nem DAC eines aktuellen Mittelklasse AVR mithalten? In meinem Fall ein Yamaha RX-V 767.
Und wie sieht es mit nem externen DAC aus? Wie viel muss man da ausgeben um auf das gleiche Niveau zu kommen? 
Der AVR soll nämlich mal durch einen Stereoverstärker ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (17. März 2013)

Die Essence kann imho locker mit nem Mittelklasse AVR mithalten.
Die Essence One als externe Lösung kostet ~ 370 EUR und bietet dafür eine höhere Flexibilität durch mehrere Digitaleingänge.


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2013)

Also für Mehrkanalmaterial lasse ich lieber die ST + H6 wandeln als meinen 700er Onkyo .


----------



## Bier (17. März 2013)

Also kann ich guten Gewissens zur Essence greifen ohne eine Verschlechterung festzustellen? 
Das wär echt super  Hatte auch schon den Cambridge Audio DAC Magic im Auge, aber der war mir eigl. schon zu teuer. Genau wie die Essence One. Klar wär es toll, wenn ich meinen TV auch noch mit anschließen könnte, aber das ist mir der Aufpreis einfach nicht wert. DVD's bzw. Bluray's kann ich ja auch über den PC laufen lassen. Hat noch jemand ne Idee, was ich für den Yamaha noch verlangen kann? OVP ist vorhanden, optisch wie neu, im Mai 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. März 2013)

Wahlweise kann ich dir den Cambridge Audio DAC 3 empfehlen, die "Abstimmung" fand ich irgendwie runder als bei der Essence STX


----------



## Mr_Blonde (17. März 2013)

Wenn ihm DAC Magic und Essence One bereits zu teuer sind, stellt der DAC 3 auch keine Alternative dar.


----------



## Bier (17. März 2013)

Gibt es denn sonst noch eine Soundkarte bis etwa 200€, oder ist es sinnvoll die OPAMP's der Essence zu tauschen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. März 2013)

Verstehe ich nicht, der DAC 3 kostet bei eBay so um die 100-150 €


----------



## Bier (17. März 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, der DAC 3 kostet bei eBay so um die 100-150 €



Bei ebay find ich grad leider gar keinen. Bei ebay Kleinanzeigen gibts nur einen mit nem CD Laufwerk für 800€ VB.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. März 2013)

Tja, ich habe meinen vor ungefähr einem Monat wegen Umstieg auf Vorstufe mit DAC verkauft


----------



## Bier (21. März 2013)

Ich zitiere mal aus der aktuellen Hobby Hifi:



> Für Verstärkerleistung im Überfluss sorgt das Detonation-Modul DT-300:  322 Watt liefert es an vier Ohm. Im Gegensatz zum auch noch an zwei Ohm  stabilen Subwooferverstärker von Reckhorn besteht hier nicht die  Möglichkeit, zwei Basslautsprecher parallel zu betreiben.  Der aktuelle  Reckhorn A-406 bietet allerdings kein ausreichend tief einstellbares  Subsonicfilter und kommt daher für Subwoofer, die bis unter 20 Hertz  reichen, nicht infrage. Das DT-300 bietet Equalizer-Setups mit  Grenzfrequenzen bis zwölf Hertz hinunter.


Hab ich jetzt irgendwas falsch verstanden, oder haben die sich einfach nur vertan? Schließlich kann ich an meinen A-406 den Subsonicfilter bis 10 Hertz runterstellen. 
Ich bin grad leicht verwirrt


----------



## Hänschen (21. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab vor kurzem von diesen kleinen (8cm ?) Breitbändern gelesen (Zeitschrift,Web,Youtube etc.) und bin erstaunlich stark angetan davon.
Vor allem die "Tenöre/10Öre/TenÖre", "Picolino 2", "Cheap Trick", "Kleiner Bretterhaufen" und wie sie heissen geißeln meine Gedanken - besonders die Tenöre in Wandmontage (kleines Mini-Zimmer).

Hat wer ne Ahnung dazu ? 
Oder ist das alles Schrott ? 

BTW ich hock hier vor ner Teufel Motiv 2 Brüllwürfel Anlage, damit ihr einen Vergleich ziehn könnt.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. März 2013)

Bier schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus der aktuellen Hobby Hifi:
> 
> 
> Hab ich jetzt irgendwas falsch verstanden, oder haben die sich einfach nur vertan? Schließlich kann ich an meinen A-406 den Subsonicfilter bis 10 Hertz runterstellen.
> Ich bin grad leicht verwirrt


 
Ich kenne jetzt die tatsächlichen Werte vom Reckhorn net, aber nur weil da 10 Hz draufsteht heißt das nicht, dass da auch 10Hz rauskommt - bzw. dann nicht mehr rauskommt. Wobei ich das nicht so ernst sehen würde. Es dürfte dir ohnehin schwer fallen Software aufzutreiben, dass bis 10Hz runter spielt. bei den meisten Aufnahmen ist da 1-2 Oktaven früher schon Schluss. D.h. 10Hz ist rein akademisch...



Hänschen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab vor kurzem von diesen kleinen (8cm ?) Breitbändern gelesen (Zeitschrift,Web,Youtube etc.) und bin erstaunlich stark angetan davon.
> Vor allem die "Tenöre/10Öre/TenÖre", "Picolino 2", "Cheap Trick", "Kleiner Bretterhaufen" und wie sie heissen geißeln meine Gedanken - besonders die Tenöre in Wandmontage (kleines Mini-Zimmer).
> ...



Herzlich willkommen im DIY Fieber...

8cm Breitbänder gibt es eine ganze Reihe und für jeden mindestens dann noch 2-3 Bauvorschläge... Ich kenne natürlich auch nicht alle, aber das was ich bisher gehört habe, war mehr als zufriedenstellend. Die von die genannten Tenöre kenn ich nicht, aber die PicoLino 2 steht bei meinem Großen im Kinderzimmer und spielt ganz vorzüglich. Sie ist auch hier im Forum schon gebaut worden - ich habe auch da nix negatives gelesen...

Die Cheap Tricks sind einfach Bausätze, die für wenig Geld zu realisieren sind. Veröffentlicht in der Klang+Ton. Da gibt es eine Reihe wirklich hervorragender und auch legendärer Boxen für (ich glaube) max. 150€ pro Seite. Das sind aber natürlich nicht alles kleine Breitbänder, sondern vom PC Böxchen bis zur ausgewachsenen Standbox und Subwoofer ist da alles dabei...

Aber um auf die 8cm BBs zurück zu kommen, da sind natürlich auch nicht alle gleich gut. Man sollte bevor man was baut sich überlegen für welchen Zweck man es tut und was so ein BB kann und was nicht. Für PC Beschallung sind die Dinger geradezu ideal. Punktschallquelle, gute Abstrahlung (weil die noch nicht so stark bündeln wie größere BB), tolle Räumlichkeit und auch ein ordentlicher Bass... Was nicht geht: Party, große Lautstärke...

Dazu sind sehr viele der Dinger einfach unglaublich günstig... eigentlich muss man für das Geld gelegentlich sowas bauen...


----------



## Bier (21. März 2013)

Okay.
Solange der nicht schon bei 30 Hertz abschneided ist es eh nicht so dramatisch 
Bin nämlich am überlegen die Variante mit dem Passivradiator aus der aktuellen Hobby Hifi zu basteln.
Den XAW 320 hab ich ja schon und mit dem Gehäuse war ich eh noch nicht so 100% zufrieden und wollte es neu bauen.
Mir ist klar, dass die PR Variante wohl nicht genau so präzise wie die geschlossene ist, aber wie groß ist denn der Unterschied?
Ich will irgendwie was neues ausprobieren 

Hab grad mal mit ein Paar Sinustönen getestet.
Der Subsonic greift wirklich erst so zwischen 11 und 10 Hertz ein.
Hören bzw. spüren kann man das natürlich nicht mehr, aber die Membranauslenkung zeigt es sehr deutlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. März 2013)

Die Präzision leidet, das hast du ja schon geschrieben, aber wieviel? Was soll man da schreiben, 10%? Das muss man einfach hören, das ist nicht verbal auszudrücken, zumal ich den Unterschied in dem Fall ja auch noch nie gehört habe. Das Ding kann halt hinterher lauter und hat auch nen besseren Wirkungsgrad. 
Der Tiefgang wird sich nicht dramatisch verändern und wie schon gesagt, weil es praktisch keine Aufnahmen gibt, die so tief runter gehen ist das auch nicht so wichtig. 

Wenn du beides hast, dann kannst du ja selbst entscheiden - und berichten - was sich für Unterschiede ergeben. 
Ich kann da nur mutmaßen und aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das mir die Präzision wichtiger ist als die Lautstärke. Deswegen kommen Bassreflexsubs (da zählen die Passivmembranler prinzipiell ja auch zu) für mich nicht in Frage! Aber du musst ja glücklich werden mit den Dingern und nicht ich, insofern...


----------



## Bier (21. März 2013)

Ich denke ich werd's einfach mal ausprobieren.
Irgendwie bin ich immoment extrem geil auf Pegel und muss Anfang Mai auch noch meine Garage vernünftig beschallen. Jetzt wo ich mal ne Woche das Haus für mich alleine habe, bin ich schon das ein oder andere mal ans Limit gestoßen obwohl ich gerne noch ein bisschen mehr gehabt hätte.
Wenns mir gar nicht gefällt kann ich den PR ja immernoch wieder zurückschicken und das alte Gehäuse wieder benutzen.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. März 2013)

So machstes. Wenn die Präzision zu sehr leidet, dann bau doch einen 2. geschlossenen! Verstärker hast du ja schon, so dass nur ein 2. Chassis und ein bissle Kleinzeug fällig wird.


----------



## Bier (21. März 2013)

Ja da hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht.
Der 2. würd mich 190 fürs Chassis + Holz + Kleinzeug kosten.
Der PR nur 75 + Holz + Kleinzeug.
Meinst du mit nem 2. würd ich genausoviel Pegel erreichen?
Wenn ja wär das dann doch die favourisierte Variante.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. März 2013)

Mit nem 2. kann man 6 dB mehr erreichen als mit einem. Das ist ne Menge! Außerdem kann man durch geschickte Aufstellung auch noch den Raummoden entgegenwirken und eine gleichmäßigere Anregung des Raums erreichen. Wenn du das Geld hast, dann ist das definitiv die bessere Variante.

Eine Möglichkeit ist auch das Ganze in einem Gehäuse (jeder Bass mit eigener Kammer!) impulskompensiert bauen. Dadurch wirds noch sauberer.


----------



## Bier (21. März 2013)

Wenn ich das ganze in einem Gehäuse baue, nehm ich dann einfach das doppelte Volumen und bau ne Trennwand ein?
Dadurch wird der Raum dann aber leider nicht mehr gleichmäßiger angeregt oder?
Und noch was: 
Mein Subwooferverstärker leistet gemessen an 4 Ohm 250W und an 2 Ohm 340W.
Wenn ich jetzt n 2. Sub parallel anschließe wie muss ich mir dass dann mit der Verteilung der Leistung vorstellen?
Bekommt dann einer max. 170W und wenn nur einer angeschlossen ist bekommt der einzelne max. 250W?


----------



## Zappaesk (21. März 2013)

Ja, du baust ne Trennwand ein und die beiden Chassis gegenüber, so dass deren Kräfte sich gegenseitig aufheben. Dadurch schwingt das Gehäuse deutlich weniger, das macht die Präzision aus.
Der Raum wird aber nicht gleichmäßiger angeregt, das ist richtig, dafür wird der Sub präziser... man kann nicht alles haben!

Die Leistung teilt sich in erster Näherung gleichmäßig auf. In 2. Näherung gibt es kleine Differenzen, weil die TSP nicht 100% identisch sind - aber das kann man  vernachlässigen und eh nichts dagegen tun.


----------



## Bier (21. März 2013)

Okay danke schonmal  
Ich werd mir das mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen 
Und 170W pro Chassis sind glaub ich ausreichend. Viel mehr vertragen die eh nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. März 2013)

170W ist jedenfalls nicht signifikant leiser als wenn du z.B. jeweils 400W zur Verfügung hättest. Das Lautstärkeempfinden ist nunmal nicht linear sonder logarithmisch


----------



## Dustin91 (21. März 2013)

Meine Eltern haben in ihrem Wohnzimmer einen Yamaha Natural Sound Stereo Amplifier A-420 und dazu folgende Lautsprecher:

http://s05.trixum.de/upload2/G/R/GRDV6SugTktL131607325374P75.jpg


Was kostet ein System mit Verstärker und 2 Standlautsprechern, welche einen ähnlichen/besseren Klang haben als die Elacs?


----------



## Zappaesk (21. März 2013)

Hm das ist schwer zu sagen. Wie alt sind die Sachen denn? Was stört denn an den Dingern? Scheinen ja Klassiker zu sein, da gibts bestimmt Leute, die sich die Finger danach lecken... Sollen sie weg weil sie alt sind, oder kaputt? Die Elacs sind ja Aktivlautsprecher, warum haben deine Eltern da einen Verstärker dazu? Eine Vorstufe sollte ja reichen?

Ich kenne weder den Verstärker, noch die Boxen persönlich, würde aber so auf den ersten Blick auf die frühen 80er tippen? Dazu würde passen, dass der Mitteltöner der Boxen recht mickrig ist. Ein Phänomen, dass es damals häufiger zu sehen gab und bei höheren Pegeln gerne mal sehr störend war, weil sich die Klangbalance verschoben hat.

Unter der Annahme, dass wir es mit rund 30 Jahre alten Mittelklassegeräten zu tun haben würde ich mal sagen, das man für 1 - 1,5k€ was besseres bekommen sollte. Wobei ich die Sachen nie gehört habe und daher nur sehr vage schätzen kann.

Was sollen die neuen Geräte denn können? "Besserer Klang" ist halt recht unpräzise... Heutige Boxen zeichnen sich oft durch wesentlich geringere Verzerrungen bei erhöhter Pegelfestigkeit aus, aber auch in anderen Bereichen ist die Entwicklung nicht stehen geblieben. Beim Verstärker ähnlich, wenngleich es da nicht so krass besser geworden ist. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Leute, die mögen den Sound der 80er, der tonal schon einen Tick anders ist als heute. Musik ist halt emotional und daher empfindet das jeder anders und es ist nicht einfach von besser oder schlechter zu reden!

Letztlich hilft nur mal in ein Fachgeschäft zu gehen und mal ein paar Dinge anzuhören, ggf. ausleihen und daheim im direkten Vergleich anhören. Ansonsten empfehle ich das was ich immer empfehle - Boxen selber bauen! Prei-/Leistung ist erheblich besser - vorher anhören dafür deutlich schwieriger (aber nicht unmöglich!)


----------



## Dustin91 (21. März 2013)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Stören tut da nix, es sind halt nicht meine, also kann ich sie nicht in meine Studentenbude mitnehmen, weil sie bei den Eltern bleiben sollen.
Weiß nicht ob das Yamaha-Teil Verstärker oder Vorstufe ist...
Naja, mal schauen was ich machen werde 
Hast du evtl. Links von Lautsprecher-Selbstbau-Threads wo einfach nur Beispiele aufgeführt sind?
Basteln würde mir sicherlich Spaß machen, nur habe ich so gut wie kein Werkzeug.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. März 2013)

Du solltest dir halt - egal ob du was fertiges kaufst oder baust - klar darüber sein was die Boxen können sollen. Standlautsprecher in ner Studentenbude finde ich z.B. ein wenig überzogen, wenn die Studentenbuden nicht signifikant größer geworden sind seit ich studiert habe, ist da für ne ordentliche Standbox kein Platz. Die benötigen Hörabstände von rund 3 m und mehr und dazu einen Wandabstand von nochmal nem halben Meter. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, das man idealerweise auch mit dem Hörplatz nicht direkt an der Wand sein sollte ergibt sich ein Mindestplatzbedarf von rund 4 Metern x 4 Metern. Das ist schon viel für ne Studentenbude...

Meist fährt man mit Kompaktboxen da einfach besser.

Deswegen solltest du dir überlegen was du ausgeben willst und dazu was deine Anforderungen sind. Muss es z.B. möglichst laut, der Bass möglichst rumpelig, die Höhen schön aufgelöst, die Räumlichkeit holographisch sein... Wenn das klar ist, dann kann man sich auf die Suche machen was Sinn macht.

DIY Bausätze gibts z.B. hier www.lautsprechershop.de, Foren dazu z.B. das Klang + Ton Forum oder das von Visaton, aber auch hier gab es schon den einen oder anderen Baubericht!


----------



## Dustin91 (23. März 2013)

Ja, das macht natürlich Sinn mit dem Hörabstand.
Irgendwie habe ich gar nicht daran gedacht

Habe zur Zeit ein Edifier C2-System, welches eigentlich schon gut klingt, wie ich finde.
Liegt aber evtl. auch daran, dass der Laptop nur eine bescheidene Soundkarte hat und deshalb die Musik nicht so brillieren kann.
Meine Studentenbude ist 4*3 Meter groß und an einer 4 m-Wand steht der Schreibtisch, also hätten die Boxen max. 5 cm Platz zur Wand und max. so 80 cm Abstand zueinander.

Wie könnte ich denn den Klang am besten optimieren?
USB-Soundkarte kaufen und testen ob ich da schon einen Unterschied höre?
Und wie viel Geld müsste ich für zwei gute Nahfeldmonitore ausgeben?
Oder was wäre die bessere Lösung für den Schreibtisch?

Hier mein Zimmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. März 2013)

Ne bessere Soka bringt bestimmt was, wobei bessere Boxen sicherlich wesentlich mehr bringen.

Was man da macht ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Es gibt neben der Frage der Boxengröße ja auch ne Mange anderer Entscheidungen die zu treffen sind. 
- eingebaute Verstärker oder externer Verstärker
- DIY oder Fertigboxen
- mit oder ohen Sub
- ...

Was für Vorlieben hast du denn, so rein klanglich? Was sollen denn die Boxen können? 

Ich persönlich würde mir die Boxen selber bauen, einen extra Verstärker kaufen und auf nen Sub verzichten. Aber das ist meine Entscheidung (die ich demnächst tatsächlich auch so umsetzen werde), weil ich einen Faible fürs selber machen habe, schon lange einen kleinen T-Amp haben will und für tiefen Bass keinen Sub brauche weil den die Boxen schon selber machen, der mir die Homogenität verhagelt und den ich an meinem Schreibtisch gar nicht aufstellen kann. Ich verzichte dafür auf maximalen Pegel, weil ich für solche Zwecke andere Geschütze rumstehen habe und mir ein ausgeglichener Sound und eine schöne Räumlichkeit einfach wichtiger sind.

So muss einfach jeder für sich selbst rausfinden was er will und dann schauen wie man das umsetzen kann.


----------



## soth (23. März 2013)

Zappaesk, willst du die C265 bauen?
Dann musst du dich wohl noch etwas gedulden


----------



## Zappaesk (23. März 2013)

ct265? Ne, wobei man für das Geld schon schwach werden könnte...

Ich habe die ct227xt hier liegen und will die bauen, mit Alufront und Alurohr für die HT Befestigung... Aber ich habe hier im haus noch das eine oder andere vorher zu bauen und so wirds wohl Mai werden bis es los geht...


----------



## Dustin91 (24. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne bessere Soka bringt bestimmt was, wobei bessere Boxen sicherlich wesentlich mehr bringen.
> 
> Was man da macht ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Es gibt neben der Frage der Boxengröße ja auch ne Mange anderer Entscheidungen die zu treffen sind.
> - eingebaute Verstärker oder externer Verstärker
> ...



Also musiktechnisch bin ich eher rockig unterwegs.
So Sachen wie:


Screamo
Emocore
Post-Hardcore
Rock

Maßgebende Bands:
Funeral For A Friend
Thursday
Brand New 
Silverstein
Rise Against
Linkin Park


Viel Lautstärke müssen die Boxen nicht bringen, will damit keine Parties beschallen.
Sollten halt klein genug sein, damit sie auf den Schreibtisch passen.
Angeschlossen wird nur der Laptop.

Hast du ein paar BEispiele für gute Selbstbau-Lautsprecher?
Damit kenn ich mich nämlich gar nicht aus


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2013)

Fallen jemandem spontan Alternativen zu dem hier ein?
XC-HM81-S Micro-System mit iPod/iPhone-Dock, WLAN, DLNA, AirPlay, Internetradio und Bluetooth-Vorbereitung (Silber) - Pioneer iPod Lautsprechersystem & HiFi-System

Sprich Kompaktanlage mit >=50W Ausgangsleistung ohne dass man Boxen dazu kaufen muss.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. März 2013)

*@Dustin:* Wenn du nur eine Quelle anschließt, dann wäre verstärkerseitig sowas evtl. was für dich: SMSL SAD-25 Digital Amplifier + USB DAC + Headphone Amp SAD25 SCHWARZ | eBay Da hast du einen USB DAC im Verstärker drin und ein KHV ist auch noch dabei. Oder eben ohne DAC und KHV sowas hier: S.M.S.L - SA-98 T-AMP SA98 2x100W SMSL GOLD Class D Amplifier GOLD | eBay mit mehr als reichlich Leistung. Es gibt da noch mehr Modelle, ich weiß auch nicht ob die alle toll sind, aber der SA-98 und der SA-50 sind zumindest richtig gut...

Auf der Boxenseite könnten solche Modelle was für dich sein. Da sind jetzt verschieden große dabei, die aber alle noch auf nen Schreibtisch gehen müssten. Die kleineren Modelle sind tendentiell eher nicht ganz so laut, die Größeren halt dafür evtl. platzkritischer:

- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente - die bereits angesprochenen Hörnchen, find ich sehr spannend!
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente - etwas größer, auf Spaß abgestimmt - hier im Forum schon gebaut worden, der Baubericht ist über die Suche sicher auffindbar
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente - etwas größer, auf Spaß abgestimmt
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente - vlt. etwas bassschwach?!
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente - da geht ein wenig mehr
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente - Transmissionslinie und Koax
- Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente - ebenfalls Transmissionslinie, steht im Kinderzimmer meines Großen und wurde hier im Forum auch schon gebaut - Baubericht ebenfalls findbar - empfehlenswert, fürs Geld wirklich sensationell!
- http://www.quint-audio.com/qaudio/index.php?article_id=37 die liegen bei mir gerade noch in Einzelteilen rum (xt Variante) und warten auf ihre Fertigstellung. Sehr geile Boxen mit ordentlich Tiefgang und die XT ist dazu auch noch auf Schreibtischaufstellung abgestimmt

*@Olstyle:* Was muss es denn an Features alles haben? Was darfs denn kosten? So kleine Dinger gibts doch bestimmt von allen Japanern oder? Warum 50W als Grenze? Fragen über Fragen... Ansonsten finde ich halt den - erheblich teureren - Naim Unitiqute sehr spannend...


----------



## Dustin91 (24. März 2013)

Danke dir 
Gibt es denn eigentlich auch Bausätze wo die Gehäuseteile schon vorgefertigt sind?
Habe keine Stichsäge daheim. Müsste halt dann notfalls nen Nachbarn anhauen etc.
Oder geht der Preis-Leistungsvorteil dann schon wieder flöten, wenn die Gehäuseteile mit dabei sind?


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> *@Olstyle:* Was muss es denn an Features alles haben? Was darfs denn kosten? So kleine Dinger gibts doch bestimmt von allen Japanern oder? Warum 50W als Grenze? Fragen über Fragen... Ansonsten finde ich halt den - erheblich teureren - Naim Unitiqute sehr spannend...


Im Grunde ist es das bei meinem Dad nicht unbedingt neue Problem ein Harman Kardon Festival 500 zu ersetzen.
50W ist Untergrenze da ein paar Standboxen(Elac EL2000 was ca. denen entspricht)ran kommen und die alte Anlage mit 60W da schon gut zu tun hatte.
Featureseitig sind in erster Linie CD und Radio nötig. Apple Anschluss wäre, da eh ein iPhone vorhanden ist, auch nett, ist aber kein Muss. Ähnliches gilt für Netzwerkspielereien.

Preislich sollten die 1k€ eigentlich nicht geknackt werden.

Zumindest bei Sony und Yamaha finde ich nichts Kompaktes ohne Lautsprecher. Der Glaube an fette Verstärker scheint sich so festgesetzt zu haben dass man lieber halb gefüllte Fullsize Receiver verkauft statt mal die möglichen Platzersparnisse in einem kompakten, aber trotzdem klanglich guten, Produkt auf den Markt zu werfen.
Onkyo scheint noch was zu haben. Auch wenn das im Vergleich schon fast klobig und eher Featurebefreit daher kommt.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. März 2013)

*@Dustin*
Es gibt Schreinereien, die sich auf das Erstellen von Gehäusen für dies Bausätze spezialisiert haben bzw. die sowas anbieten. Ich habe mich da noch nicht mit beschäftigt, aber wenn du googlest, dann findest du bestimmt was. Für die ct227 gibts glaub ich auch nen Holbausatz zu kaufen, der müsste über quint audio zu erfragen sein. 
Ansonsten bekommt man den Zuschnitt im Baumarkt oder bei einem Holzhändler oder Schreiner. Eine Stichsäge benötigst du lediglich für den / die Ausschnitte für die Chassis, da kennste doch bestimmt jemanden der sowas hat oder dir sägt. Alternativ ist eine Oberfräse natürlich noch besser geeignet, aber die wirst du vermutlich schon 2x nicht haben.
Schwierig sind, wenn man nicht selbst sägt Gehrungen (bei den Transmissionslinien normalerweise notwendig), die macht der Baumarkt nicht, aber ein Schreiner bestimmt. Habt ihr keinen Schreiner am Ort, den du einfach mal fragen kannst? Das ist ja in nem halben Stündchen gesägt und sollte von daher nicht die Welt kosten.

*@Olstyle*
Die Elacs haben laut dem verlinkten Datenblatt einen Wirkungsgrad von 91dB, da sollten 60W ziemlich reichlich sein solange man keine Hallen beschallen (das reimt sich so schön!) muss.

Für 1k ists natürlich nix mit den Naims... Onkyo hatte in der Vergangenheit immer eine interessante Linie von kompakten Bausteinen für relativ wenig Geld, solange es keine All-in-One Anlage sein muss könnte das auch was sein? Dann gibt es von Project Audio eine interessante kleine Linie - da könnte es mit 1k€ gerade noch klappen, dafür kann man da alles mögliche aufrüsten wenn denn Bedarf entsteht --> http://www.box-designs.com/main.php?cat=default&lang=de


----------



## Dustin91 (24. März 2013)

Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen den CT227 Mk II und den Pico Lino 2....
wer kann mir helfen? 

Ich hab noch ne Frage.
Ein Nachbar hatte ne Kompaktanlage von ALDI zum Radio und CD hören, welche jetzt kaputtgegangen ist.
Habt ihr Empfehlungen bzgl. eines Komplettsystems?

Budget so 100-150 €.
Haben sollte es:
- CD-Player
- Fernbedienung
- Anschluss für Radio über Kabel

Er ist jetzt kein Soundfetischist, also muss es kein High End sein.

Taugt z.B. die was:

Dual DVD-MS 110 Kompaktanlage (CD/DVD-Player, UKW/RDS-Tuner, 50Watt, USB/Aux-In-Anschluss) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Einfach mal her mit den Empfehlungen 
Ich werde sie ihm dann mal zeigen, da für ihn Optik eher eine Rolle spielt als z.B. die Bühnendarstellung usw.


Und dann habe ich noch eine Frage
Hab ein uraltes 5.1-Soundsystem von ALDI.
Wenn ich das auseinandernehme, kann ich damit irgendwas lustiges basteln?
Z.B. nen tragbaren Lautsprecher für die Grillsession am See oder sowas?


----------



## Ion (29. März 2013)

Habe auch mal eine Frage
Ich möchte mir bald einen KH bestellen, den DT 770 Pro.
Den gibt es einmal mit 80 und einmal mit 250 Ohm
Was ist jetzt der Unterschied? 

Würde das Teil dann an meinen AVR anschließen (Onkyo TR-SX 608), ich denke das macht einen KHV überflüssig, oder?


----------



## soth (29. März 2013)

Die 250 Ohm Variante hat den etwas besseren Bass, lässt sich aber schwerer antreiben.
Der Onkyo sollte aber mehr als genug Power haben, weshalb ich zur 250 Ohm Variante greifen würde.


----------



## Ion (29. März 2013)

Einfach gesagt bedeutet also mehr Ohm mehr "Power" bzw. Fülle?


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2013)

Mehr Ohm bedeutet erst einmal nur, dass der Treiber mehr Energie braucht um sich zu bewegen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. März 2013)

Hat eigentlich hier mal jemand mit den neuen Tesla-Kopfhörern von Beyerdynamic Erfahrungen gesammelt? Sind diese (T70, T90, T1) wirklich nochmal so viel besser als die DT-Modelle? Interessiert mich einfach mal ob die Auflösung, Bühne, Spielfreude, Ortung etc. den Preisaufschlag gerecht werden können. Und vor allem, ob sie denn für eine gute Soundkarte am PC geeignet sind, oder eher was für die Anlage mit Verstärker. 

Ich selbst besitze ja einen DT770 600Ohm, welcher mich jeden Tag auf's neue erfreut. Aber man liest sich halt so durch und fragt sich, ob denn ein VK-Preis ab 400€ wirklich auch einen derartigen Gewinn an Soundqualität, sowohl in Spielen als auch Filmen und Musik bedeuten...


----------



## Verminaard (30. März 2013)

*h.101*, ich hatte das Vergnuegen den T70 im direkten Vergleich mit den ganzen DT Modellen zu hoeren, (Edition, Pro).



Spoiler



Ich muss diesen Thread nochmal ausgraben, nach eurer Beratung hier.

Heute hatten wir (meine bessere Haelfte und ich) einen Termin bei Madooma.
Eins vorweg: uneingeschraenkt empfehlenswert. Vielleicht liegt es auch  daran das ich nicht wirklich die Erfahrung im HiFi bereich habe.

Ja die Beratung war nett, ausfuehrlich, ich koennt noch irgendwas hinschreiben, aber sie war sie ich sie mir vorgestellt hatte.

Die Entscheidung war etwas schwieriger.
Meine Frau war von Anfang an vom Beyerdynamic DT 770 Edition WH-250 (2/20 ist es dann geworden) begeistert.
Wir hatten dann mit vielen Anderen verglichen. In der naeheren Auswahl  waren letztendlich der oben genannte, der AKG 702, AKG 601 (der sowohl  vom Klang als auch vom Preis sehr interessant war), der Beyerdynamic DT  990.
Shure und Hifiman schieden leider ganz aus weil die zweiteilige Kabelzufuehrung waere hier im Gebrauch etwas umstaendlich.
Einen Ultrasone (Modell weis ich jetzt nicht mehr) war vom Klangbild  auch hervorragend, aber der Tragekomfort war nicht so wirklich gut.

Letztendlich hatten wir uns schon entschieden.
Naja fast.
Da waren eben noch der Beyerdynamic DT 770 Edition WH-250 fuer den sich  meine Frau entgueltig entschieden hatte und ich tendierte zum AKG 702.
Dann stellte ich diese Verhaengnissvolle Frage: diese etwas teureren Dinger, lohnt sich da eigentlich der Aufpreis?
Der nette Herr, der uns beraten hatte, bekam ein leichtes Grinsen und fast wortlos praesentierte er mir einen Beyerdynamics T70.
Ja da stand ich nun, total hin und hergerissen.
Vom Tragekomfort und vom persoenlichen Klangempfinden war der noch ne große Ecke besser als der AKG.

Nach einiger Diskussion mit meiner Frau, hatte sie mich ueberredet das der T70 doch ok sei.
Naja irgendwie bin ich noch am zweifeln, weil ~450€ fuer einen Kopfhoerer.

Nein Bloedsinn, das Ding ist nur toll.

Zuhause gleich umgebaut. Soundkarte richtig eingestellt und noch einen  letzten Vergleich mit unseren "alten" Sennheiser PC 151 Headsets  gemacht.

Fazit: Madooma toll, der DT770 und T70 absolut toll, die Xonar Essence  STX auch toll (hat mich nur bei der Installation gestern Abend bisserl  viel Nerven gekostet)

Leider war der ganze Umbau und dieser Besuch heute im Gesamten etwas teuer, so muss die gewuenschte 5.1 Anlage noch warten.


Hier mal n Copy/Paste aus einem Beratungsthread mit meiner persoenlichen Erfahrung.

Vorab, ich dachte nicht das ich da wirklich einen Unterschied zu den ueblichen Verdaechtigen und auch zu all den die ich probiert hatte hoere, aber wurde eines Besseren belehrt.

Worueber ich nicht urteilen kann, sind Produkte in der 1000€ Preisklasse.
Das wollte ich mir dann doch nicht antun, weil die Gefahr soetwas zu begehren waere wohl doch vorhanden gewesen.

Ich nutze meine T70 hauptsaechlich fuer Musik hoeren und daddeln (Shooter, RPG's, naja eigentlich fast alle Genre).
Ortung ist imho hervorragend, vielleicht gibt es Kopfhoerer die das noch besser koennen, kann ich aber auch nicht beurteilen.

Vielleicht hilft dir das


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2013)

Gerade beim T70 empfiehlt sich das Probehören. Mich hat bei dem KH die Stimmwiedergabe irgendwann nur noch genervt - erinnert je nach Stimmlage schon etwas an ein Telefon . Für elektronisches und mittelmäßig produzierte Popmusik sicher verschmerzbar, weil der Bassbereich durchaus ins sehr gute hineingeht bezüglich der Präzision. Der Hochton könnte gerne etwas weniger schönfärben. (gehört an Asus Xonar Essence One, Creative X-Fi Titanium HD, Sandisk Sansa Clip Zip, iPhone 4S und SGS2)


----------



## iceman650 (30. März 2013)

@nfs: dito.
Genau das selbe mit akustischen Instrumenten. Ne Akustische Gitarre ausm Telefon ist eben nichts was ich bräuchte. Höhenauflösung echt gut, aber das war das Totschlagkriterium.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. März 2013)

Danke euch! Das ist ja schonmal was handfestes.  Was mich dabei nur interessiert: ist der Klang im Gesamtmix den Aufpreis von knapp 300€ zum DT770 wert? Laut Reviews hat der T70 für einen geschlossenen KH ja eine sehr gute Räumlichkeit/ Bühne. Meine Erfahrung mit dem DT770 600Ohm ist die, dass er bei gitarrenlastiger Musik etwas "hart" und "kühl" klingt, jedoch bei meinen Hauptvorlieben, nämlich bei vielschichtiger elektronisch anspruchsvoller Musik absolut spitze ist (in Verbindung mit der Essence ST). 

Wenn da der T70 nochmal eine ganze Spur besser wäre, dann könnte ich irgendwann durchaus schwach werden. Aber eine angemessene Stimm- und Instrumentenwiedergabe wäre für den Preis natürlich auch zu erwarten. Oder sollte man sich vielleicht eher mal den T90 dafür anhören?


----------



## Bier (3. April 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich hier Werbung machen darf (wenn nicht, dann bitte schnell wieder löschen ), aber falls noch jmd. günstig einen Superlux HD 681 sucht, mal im Marktplatz vorbeischauen 

*Edit: *Okay hat sich erledigt. Der ging weg wie warme Semmeln


----------



## ChrisMSI (3. April 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Einfach gesagt bedeutet also mehr Ohm mehr "Power" bzw. Fülle?


  je mehr ohm ein sytem hat desto mehr weidersatnd wird in diesem aufgebaut der verstärker beispielsweis kann mit abfallendem ohmpegel mehr energy freisetzen und die ausgebende wattzahl kann sich heben. ein 16 ohm lautsprechen könnte also vom selben verstärker nur mit 100 watt befeuert werden wobei die möglichkeit besteht das ein 2 ohm lautsprecher vom selben verstärker 150 watt bekommt weil nicht soviel energie durch den weiderstand verloren geht.

deshalb habe ich mein soundsystem auch auf 2 ohm konfiguriert


----------



## Zappaesk (3. April 2013)

ChrisMSI schrieb:


> je mehr ohm ein sytem hat desto mehr weidersatnd wird in diesem aufgebaut der verstärker beispielsweis kann mit abfallendem ohmpegel mehr energy freisetzen und die ausgebende wattzahl kann sich heben. ein 16 ohm lautsprechen könnte also vom selben verstärker nur mit 100 watt befeuert werden wobei die möglichkeit besteht das ein 2 ohm lautsprecher vom selben verstärker 150 watt bekommt weil nicht soviel energie durch den weiderstand verloren geht.
> 
> deshalb habe ich mein soundsystem auch auf 2 ohm konfiguriert


 
So ein Unfug!

Die Impedanz bzw. deren Höhe hat nix mit dem Klang, der Lautstärke oder sonst was zu tun! Das ein Verstärker an unterschiedlichen Impedanzen mehr oder weniger Leistung abgibt ist in der Praxis meist absolut uninteressant! 

Eher wäre interessant wie der Impedanzverlauf über die Frequenz ist. Es handelt sich bei der Impedanz ja nicht um einen ohmschen Widerstand, sondern eben um eine komplexe Impedanz. Viele Verstärker reagieren auf (stark) schwankende Impedanzen und ggf. damit verbundenen Phasendrehungen nicht wirklich souverän, sondern modulieren mehr oder weniger stark den Frequenzgang korrespondierend zum Impedanzverlauf. 

Ansonsten ists meist schlicht egal wieviel "Ohm" ein Lautsprecher hat. Zumindest solange er nicht kurzschlussverdächtige Bereiche vor allem im Bass hat und einen entsprechend stabilen Verstärker benötigt. Sowas haben aber heutzutage nicht mehr viele Boxen, so dass es normalerweise völlig vernachlässigt werden kann.


----------



## ChrisMSI (4. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> So ein Unfug!
> 
> Die Impedanz bzw. deren Höhe hat nix mit dem Klang, der Lautstärke oder sonst was zu tun! Das ein Verstärker an unterschiedlichen Impedanzen mehr oder weniger Leistung abgibt ist in der Praxis meist absolut uninteressant!



wo steht denn bitte was von klang in meiner aussage???? das habe ich nicht geschrieben mein guter. jeden verstärker den ich hatte hat spezielle tabellen gehabt bei welcher ohmlast welche wattzahl abegeben wird. wenn du gelesen hast!!! schreibe ich rein über den ohmschen wiederstand. hier muss und kann ich einfach nur sagen wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil

und zu dem uninteressantem teil der leistung des verstärkers, hinsichtlich der tatsache, dass ein verstärker im schnitt 20% mehr leistung haben sollte um im maximalbereich die lautsprecher vor klipping signalen zu schützen, welche ein überforderter verstärker abgibt und somit ein asymetrisches ausschwingen der membran erzeugt, könnte es recht interessant werden das man beim selbstbau von lautsprechern den weiderstand durch parallelschaltung der eizelnen töner reduzieren kann und dementsprechend mehr leistung aus dem verstärker kitzelt...und seine lautsprecher vor dreiecksignalen schützt. heist 2 8 ohm lautsprecher parallel geschaltet macht nen wiederstand von 4 ohm...


----------



## Bier (4. April 2013)

Naja solange man den Verstärker nicht immer voll aufdreht gibts da auch kein verstärkerseitiges Clipping.
Außerdem hat ein Verstärker schnell mal ne Ausgangsleistung von 100W und die wird niemals voll benötigt.
Auch nicht wenn dein Lautsprecher 150W verträgt.
Selbst mit 25W ist es dann schon verdammt laut (vorrausgesetzt der Wirkungsgrad ist nicht ungewöhnlich niedrig) und mit theoretischen 100W wäre es auch nicht wirklich viel Lauter.
Oft ist bei der Angabe was die Lautsprecher vertragen doch auch die maximale elektrische Belastbarkeit gemeint oder?
Die mechanische, also Xmax erreicht man oft eh schon vorher wenn mich grad nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## ChrisMSI (4. April 2013)

naja ich rede von sinusleistung und nicht von max-leistung wo wärme widerstand und ähnliches eingerechnet wird, ich hate letzten erst den fall bei nem kumpel wo clipping den visaton midbass zerdroschen hat. es kommt am ende ganz drauf an was man zuhause stehen hat. bei mir stehen ca. 1000 wat boxenleistung und würde ich die mit  500 watt verstärkern((gesamtlesitung aller verstärker) (boxen werden jeweils mit monoamps seperat angesteuert)) befeuern, dürfte/müsste ich sehr vorsichtig sein. also wähle ich die verstärkerleistung natürlich so das sie über dem der boxenleistung liegt, und gestz dem fall der lautsprecher schlägt beim einschwingen in den magnet an der spule an liegt das nicht an asymetrischem auschwingverhalten sondern an zu viel kraft die3 nicht umgesetzt werden kann.

p.s. ich selber produziere musik und ich will auch wissen wie sie auf sehr hoher lautstärke klingt, deshalb ist mein system öffters mal kurz vor dem leistungslimit


----------



## Zappaesk (4. April 2013)

Auch wenn du selber Musik produzierst, von der Technik hast du ganz offensichtlich keine Ahnung. Schon allein wenn du dich auf einen ohmschen Widerstand beziehst... sowas gibts bei Lautsprechern nicht oder zumindest nur als Teil der Impedanz.

Wer schreibt, dass erst bei seinen Boxen die Impedanz künstlich reduziert und damit die Chassis schützen will, der sollte sich erst mal mit der Theorie beschäftigen und dann lötet man den Unsinn schnell wieder um.

Hast du denn deine Boxen selbst entwickelt oder einen Bausatz verhunzt? In beiden Fällen muss eine geänderte Impedanz in der Weichenschaltung für alle Glieder berücksichtigt werden. Ansonsten funktioniert weder die Trennung der einzelnen Chassis, noch etwaig vorhandene sonstige Bestandteile der Weiche vernünftig. Klanglich haben nicht benötigte Bauteile in der Weiche ja auch noch nie ne Verbesserung gebracht...

Ganz nebenbei verändert man ja auch den Wirkungsgrad und somit auch die Belastbarkeit - die max Lautstärke aber nicht.

Es besteht sogar die Gefahr, dass Chassis kaputt gehen weil die Impedanz so niedrig ist und der Amp gerade deswegen Probleme bekommt. 

Ein durchgebrannter Mitteltöner deutet aber auf ein sonstiges Problem hin und nicht auf einen klirrenden Amp! Der würde nämlich eher den Hochtöner abschießen. Ich tippe auf eine Überlastung wegen einer Fehlabstimmung des Hochpasses in der Weiche! Kann aber natürlich auch was anderes sein... der Amp aber vermutlich nicht.

In nem normalen Hörraum an ner  normalen Box geht mit nem normalen Verstärker jedenfalls kein Chassis kaputt - selbst bei ohrenbetäubender Lautstärke! 

In meinem 46qm großen 4m hohen Wohnzimmer reichen 80W jedenfalls locker für Pegel um 107dB am 5m von den Boxen entfernten Sofa.

 1000W sind absoluter Unfug - zumal die allermeisten Amps in der Leistungsklasse schlicht furchtbar klingen. Da muss man schon richtig Geld ausgeben um was vernünftiges zu haben. 

Wie gesagt beschäftigt dich ein wenig mit der Theorie und du wirst deine Anlage nochmal überdenken!


----------



## Diavel (5. April 2013)

h.101 schrieb:


> Danke euch! Das ist ja schonmal was handfestes.  Was mich dabei nur interessiert: ist der Klang im Gesamtmix den Aufpreis von knapp 300€ zum DT770 wert? Laut Reviews hat der T70 für einen geschlossenen KH ja eine sehr gute Räumlichkeit/ Bühne. Meine Erfahrung mit dem DT770 600Ohm ist die, dass er bei gitarrenlastiger Musik etwas "hart" und "kühl" klingt, jedoch bei meinen Hauptvorlieben, nämlich bei vielschichtiger elektronisch anspruchsvoller Musik absolut spitze ist (in Verbindung mit der Essence ST).
> 
> Wenn da der T70 nochmal eine ganze Spur besser wäre, dann könnte ich irgendwann durchaus schwach werden. Aber eine angemessene Stimm- und Instrumentenwiedergabe wäre für den Preis natürlich auch zu erwarten. Oder sollte man sich vielleicht eher mal den T90 dafür anhören?



Ich würde sowohl T70 als auch T90 mal testen. Die Teslas sind schon besser. Ob das den Aufpreis rechtfertigt? Naja, nach oben werden die Unterschiede immer geringer. Das sollte jedem klar sein.

Beim T70 hat mich vor allem der trockene Bass, beim T90 die Bühne beeindruckt. Wie alle geschlossenen Klang der T70 für mich aber ein wenig nach "Dose". Deshalb wurde mein DT990 auch durch den T90 ersetzt.

Gruß


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. April 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Ich würde sowohl T70 als auch T90 mal testen. Die Teslas sind schon besser. Ob das den Aufpreis rechtfertigt? Naja, nach oben werden die Unterschiede immer geringer. Das sollte jedem klar sein.
> 
> Beim T70 hat mich vor allem der trockene Bass, beim T90 die Bühne beeindruckt. Wie alle geschlossenen Klang der T70 für mich aber ein wenig nach "Dose". Deshalb wurde mein DT990 auch durch den T90 ersetzt.
> 
> Gruß



Danke für die Info! Da du ja aus OWL kommst, müsstest du ja auch den kleinen Musikladen in Bi kennen.  Da war ich die Tage mal drin und habe mir ein paar Stunden lang den HifiMan HE 300, Beyerdynamic DT990, T70P, T1 und den Sennheiser HD800 angehört. Mein Resümee war folgendes: 


Der HifiMan war mir vom Sitz her zu wabbelig, das Kabel zu drahtig und der Klang nicht unbedingt eine Offenbarung. Die Höhen haben mich etwas genervt und der Bass nagelte für meinen Geschmack zu sehr. Kann aber gut sein dass er neu war, denn es heißt ja dass die HM's erst nach 100h Einspielzeit ihren wahren Klang entfalten. Trotzdem würde ich damit wohl eher nicht glücklich werden.
Bei dem DT990 waren mir im Vgl. zu meinem DT770 bei einigen Liedern die S-Laute zu zischelig (sehr auffällig bei Ladytron), auch wenn die Bühne etwas breiter ist. Im Gesamtmix würde ich dennoch meinen eigenen KH zu diesem vorziehen.
Der T70P hat wirklich einen guten Klang, aber irgendwo wäre mir der Aufpreis zum DT770 etwas zu hoch, denn extrem viel an besserem Sound kann er m.E. nicht zulegen. Gut möglich, dass der Vergleich anders ausfallen würde, wenn man beide KH's zuhause hat und in Ruhe hören kann. Interessant wäre auch, ob der T70 nochmal anders als der T70P klingt.
Der T1 war natürlich eine Wucht. Im Komfort nochmal ein ganzes Stück angenehmer, verarbeitungsmäßig wie gewohnt sehr gut und beim Klang auf jeden Fall top. Für mich waren weder Höhen noch Bässe zu sehr betont, sondern alles recht ausgeglichen - zumindest im Vergleich zur DT-Serie. Dabei schien er ein etwas "wärmeres" Timbre als die anderen Beyer's zu haben. Auch die Auflösung und Bühne sind ein ganzes Stück besser, was wohl am offenen Konzept und den fehlenden Schaumstoffscheibchen liegt. Ein feines Teil - ob er allerdings fast 1000€ kosten müsste... 
Zuletzt gehört und absolut begeistert war ich vom Sound des Sennheiser HD800. Man hatte wirklich das Gefühl, in einem Konzertsaal zu stehen. Die Musik hat hier förmlich Platz zum "atmen". Die Klänge werden sehr gut aufgelöst und man spürt exakt jeden Ton, der von weit her zu kommen scheint. Der Bass ist zwar sehr exakt und sanft betont, aber nicht ganz so ausgeprägt wie bei Beyer. Allerdings ist für mich ein großes Minus die Verarbeitung und Materialanmutung. Für 1200€ ist mir da zuviel Plastik verbaut und die Kabelanschlüsse machen nicht unbedingt einen robusten Eindruck. Dazu kommt das etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige futuristische Design. Auch wenn der Komfort sehr gut ist, so hatte ich hier irgendwie das Gefühl, den KH wie ein rohes Ei behandeln zu müssen. Dagegen wirkt ein Beyerdynamic, als könne man drauftreten und es würde ihm nichts anhaben.
Das alles ist aber wie immer rein subjektiv. Dem einen gefällt dieser KH, dem anderen jener. Ich hörte hier ausschließlich elektronische Musik, also Amibent, Trip Hop, Goa, Industrial, Elektropop und dergleichen. Das kann bei anderen Musikrichtungen schon wieder ein ganz anderes Ergebnis sein. Sehr interessant wäre noch ein Vergleich zum T90 gewesen, den hat man jedoch leider nicht da gehabt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. April 2013)

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das mit der Einspielzeit stimmt, oder man sich nur an den anderen Klang gewöhnt?


----------



## Bier (5. April 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das mit der Einspielzeit stimmt, oder man sich nur an den anderen Klang gewöhnt?



Es wird wohl ein Mix aus beidem sein.
Genauer erklären können das aber bestimmt noch andere hier.


----------



## soth (5. April 2013)

Das hatten wir vor einiger Zeit doch schon einmal:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-944.html#post4786249


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. April 2013)

Dass das Klangbild geschmeidiger wurde, kann ich bei meinem DT880 Edition auch hören. Hat aber keine Woche gedauert


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein durchgebrannter Mitteltöner deutet aber auf ein sonstiges Problem hin und nicht auf einen klirrenden Amp! Der würde nämlich eher den Hochtöner abschießen. Ich tippe auf eine Überlastung wegen einer Fehlabstimmung des Hochpasses in der Weiche! Kann aber natürlich auch was anderes sein... der Amp aber vermutlich nicht.


 
Tief-/Mitteltöner werden selten durch Clipping gegrillt - das stimmt. Überlastung ist da das Stichwort. So wurde neulich der Anlage die ich normal unter meinen Fittichen habe nem 18"-BMS-Bass und ner 12"-RCF-Pappe das Leben spontan ausgetrieben... Das gab Stress ... Man sollte schon Bedenken haben, wenn im Controller normal ein recht defensiver Limiter gesetzt ist - die D2.1500 und ne Vortex 6 hauen ein bisschen was an echter Leistung heraus. Wieso man dann den Controller per umpatchen umgehen (!  ) muss... Ohne Worte.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. April 2013)

Das man nen Tieftöner kaputt bekommt - keine Frage, mit Gewalt geht schließlich alles kaputt...

Das ist dann bei 1kW aber eher zu erwarten als bei nen kleinen Amp.

Mal noch was zu dem halben Ohm Impedanz. Da benötigt man 16mal mehr Leistung bei gleichem Wirkungsgrad der Box wie an ner 8 Ohm Box. D.h. um mit dem 1kW Amp mitzuhalten braucht man an 8 Ohm keine 70 Watt. Soviel zu der Sinnhaftigkeit der Kurzschlussboxen.

Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum es solche nicht im Hifibeteich zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## _VFB_ (7. April 2013)

Hallo,
Ich hab mal ein paar Frage bezüglich der Verkabelung meines Kopfhörers am PC. Momentan sieht das nämlich so aus:
 Onboardsound ->  Tastatur -> Stereo Anlage -> (Kopfhörer) 

Macht das eig. einen unterschied ob ich meinen Kopfhörer direkt an meinem Mainboard an schließe oder so wie oben beschrieben. Und würde sich der Einsatz einer Soundkarte lohnen ? Also auch bei dieser Verkabelung ? Oder geht da der Effekt verloren ? 

LG _VFB_


----------



## Bier (7. April 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab mal ein paar Frage bezüglich der Verkabelung meines Kopfhörers am PC. Momentan sieht das nämlich so aus:
> Onboardsound ->  Tastatur -> Stereo Anlage -> (Kopfhörer)
> 
> ...



Naja ne direkte Verkablung ohne Umwege wäre jedenfalls nicht schlechter. Ob es einen Unterschied macht, kannst du herausfinden indem du es ausprobierst 
Zur Sondkarte: Um welchen Kopfhörer handelt es sich denn?
Hast du den Kopfhörer an nem richtigen Kopfhörerverstärker an der Stereoanlage oder nur an irgendnem line out?


----------



## _VFB_ (8. April 2013)

OK werd ich mal probieren. 
Es ist nur eine Stereo Anlage mit einem Line out. Das ist halt relativ praktisch da ich da nicht hinter meinen PC krabbeln muss um zwischen Kopfhörer und Anlage zu wechseln. Der Kopfhörer ist ein AKG m171 mk2


----------



## Bier (9. April 2013)

Ich denke für den Kopfhörer Kannste dir schon de Asus Xonar DGX oder DX holen.
Wird den Klang gegenüber dem Onbaordsound schon erheblich verbessern.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. April 2013)

Welches Soundsystem würdet ihr bis max. 500€ empfehlen? (Main-genres: Minimal, Deep/Tech-House, Electro)

Soll von einem Notebook aus gesteuert werden. P/l-Tipps? Muss nicht 500€ kosten. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Tipps bei 200 / 350 /500 € ? 

Danke!


----------



## Dustin91 (9. April 2013)

Edifier S530D.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. April 2013)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Edifier S530D.


 
Reicht die Bassleistung auch wirklich aus?

Habe derzeit ein C200 in Betrieb und das Niveau sollte es mindestens haben in jeder Hinsicht. Bis wie viel qm ist das gut genug?


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. April 2013)

Kann ein "normaler" CD-Player eine CD-RW abspielen? Player ist der Pioneer PD-4500


----------



## Zappaesk (10. April 2013)

Vermutlich schon, aber sicher ist es nicht zu 100% nur zu 80%

Es kommt aufs Alter an. Ältere Player können das nicht zwingend, weil eine RW soweit ich weiß gegen den Red Book Standard verstößt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. April 2013)

1990? Dann funktioniert es wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2013)

Wenn du CD-RW "schließt" geht es meist trotzdem. Ein nicht abgeschlossenes Dateisystem mögen deutlich weniger Player.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. April 2013)

Probiers doch aus. Ein Rohling kostet ja nicht die Welt...


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. April 2013)

Wollte doch nur mal nachfragen

Wenn es nicht zu 100% funktioniert, spare ich mir den Ärger und nehm gleich die CD-R


----------



## Diavel (11. April 2013)

Also mein 96'er Yamaha kann definitiv nur CD-R.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (13. April 2013)

Nabend.
Mich würde mal eure Meinung zum Thema Aufstellung interessieren. Folgendes Szenario:

Aktuelle Aufstellung:
Schreibtisch 180 cm breit, 80 cm tief. Am hinteren Ende steht ein "Tisch auf dem Tisch" (12 cm hoch), auf dem meine Lautsprecher stehen (angewinkelt fürs Dreieck), entkoppelt über Schaumstoffsockel mit Neigung ca. 7° nach hinten (sodass die ansonsten zu niedrig liegenden Hochtöner "nach oben" auf die Ohren zielen). Zur Verdeutlichung ein (ziemlich schlechtes ^^ aber halt gerade verfügbares) Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mögliche Änderung:
Die Lautsprecher könnten auf eigene Sockel/Ständer/ähnliches hinter den Schreibtisch wandern, die ca. 10-12 cm höher wären, und dann mit 0° Neigung aufgestellt werden. Andere Randbedingungen wie Wandabstand und ähnliches seien hier konstant.

Meine Frage:
Erwartet ihr durch das Verschieben der Lautsprecher um ca. 25 cm nach hinten hinter den Tisch und die Änderung der Neigung in die Ebene der Schreibtischplatte eine nennenswerte Erhöhung der Schallreflektionen durch den Schreibtisch und damit einhergehende Verschlechterungen des Klangbilds, oder denkt ihr, dass der größere vertikale Abstand zur Schreibtischplatte dies verhindert?

Ich hoffe, man kann mir folgen. *squee*


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

Warum willst du denn überhaupt was ändern? Bist du Unzufrieden mit dem Klang? Ich halte die Anordnung prinzipiell nicht für schlecht. 

Letztlich hilft nur ausprobieren, da es viele Einflüsse gibt, die sich so theoretisch aufgrund deiner Beschreibung nicht so ohne weiteres abwägen lassen.

Was ich aber auf alle Fälle machen würde: weg mit dem Schaumstoff unter den Boxen! Das wäre das erste mal, dass sich Schaumstoff unter Boxen positiv auswirkt! Die Anwinklung kannst du sicherlich auch anders realisieren.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (13. April 2013)

Der bisherige Aufbau scheint mir etwas zu kompakt zu sein; gehe ich auf etwas mehr Abstand, verbessert sich in meinen Ohren das Klangbild hörbar. Da ich bald umziehe und mehr Platz im neuen Raum habe, ergibt sich zunächst überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu Änderungen. Weiterhin habe ich überlegt, mehr Platz auf dem Tisch zu schaffen, was dadurch eben gleich mitgeschehen würde.
Die Schaumstoffmatten hatte ich damals mitgekauft, da ich einerseits die Anwinklung wollte, andererseits aber auch die Befürchtung hatte, dass ohne Entkopplung der Untergrund ebenfalls lustig mitschwingt (gelesen hatte ich damals in manchem Thread davon). Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich die Lautsprecher noch nie ohne die Matten laufen hatte. Weswegen genau rätst Du dazu, die zu entfernen? Meinst Du, sie sind nutzlos oder sogar negativ? Spezielle Alternativen im Blick?

Edit: Bei den Schaumstoffmatten handelt es sich übrigens um die Thomann-Teile, um genau zu sein http://www.thomann.de/de/the_takustik_isopad.htm .


----------



## Zappaesk (14. April 2013)

Eine Anwinklung ist erst mal gut und meistens auch wichtig, weil die Schallabstrahlung der Höhen normalerweise mehr oder weniger stark bündelt. Manche LS umgehen das indem auf Achse zuviel Hochton abgestrahlt wird und die gewünschte Hochtonmenge über die Ausrichtung der Boxen eingestellt werden kann. Das sieht dann zwar im Frequenzgang erst mal falsch aus, ist aber gewollt...

Schaumstoff und ähnliche Materialien sind mMn deswegen eher nicht geeignet, weil sie eben sehr elastisch sind. D.h. Impulse (vor allem) im Bass werden dann abgefedert und verlieren dadurch an Punch. Bei sehr schweren Boxen ist der Effekt nicht so stark wie bei so kleinen Monitörchen, bei hohen Lautstärken ist der Effekt auch stärker ausgeprägt, weil die Impulse halt stärker sind.

Der Schaumstoff vermindert dafür im Gegenzug ein evtl. vorhandenes Dröhnproblem. Das sollte man aber auch durch die Wahl eines geeigneten Standortes bzw. Optimierung desselben lösen können. Der Schaumstoff ist da dann eher die letzte Hoffnung, wenns partout nicht anders geht.

Mein Vorschlag wäre eine angewinkelte Aufstellung mittels z.B. einem Stück Holz o.ä. zu erreichen. Das lässt sich schnell mal ausprobieren. Vlt. bringts auch gar nix und du hörst keinen Unterschied - Theorie und Praxis passen nicht immer so zusammen wie man das gerne hätte, dafür sind die Parameter und der eigene Hörgeschmack und -gewohnheit dann doch zu unterschiedlich...


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (14. April 2013)

Interessante Aspekte und Anregungen. Werde ich zu gegebener Zeit mal umzusetzen versuchen. Danke Dir schon mal.


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. April 2013)

Hey Leute, 

habt ihr ein bisschen Erfahrung mit mobilen/transportablen vollaktiven Verstärkersystemen?

Ich suche nämlich nach einem bezahlbaren, der für draußen es ordentlich krachen lässt, ohne so verzerrt zu klingen und noch bezahlbar ist. 

Bisher bin ich auf einen von Omnitronic und einen von Monacor gestoßen. Teuer sind die Dinger trotzdem. ^^

OMNITRONIC PAM-70 Portables PA-System: Amazon.de: Elektronik

http://www.sound-systems24.de/Mobile-Beschallungsanlagen/Monacor-TXA-15A.html

Welche rist besser oder ein ganz anderer vom P/L her?


----------



## Jayhawk (22. April 2013)

Meine Erfahrung: Vergiss es. Ich kenne beide von dir genannten Geräte, drinnen mag man da noch optimistisch sein, aber draußen kannst du derartige Konstrukte einfach vergessen. Die Frage ist, was du unter ordentlich krachen lassen verstehst. Wenn deine Definition auch nur ansatzweise meiner ähnelt. Dann führt kein Weg an Generator + richtiger Pa vorbei. (Und mit richtig meine ich sicher kein Omnitröt)


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. April 2013)

Naja ich will damit kein Bierzelt mit 30 Leuten unterhalten. nur mal für 4-8 Leute am Strand am See. Es soll halt die normalen Frequenzen ordentlich darstellen können. Mit ordentlich krachen meine ich in dem Kontext einfach, dass man da merkt, dass ordentlich Kraft dahintersteckt. Der Bass soll recht ordentlich für so ein Teil sein und die Frequenzen zumindest vernünftig dargestellt werden können. Ich habe keine riesen Ansprüche. Es ist halt für draußen angedacht.

Die 2 sind ja auch relativ klein, schon klar, dass man damit kein kleines konzert veranstalten kann. Nur soll die Qualität der Größe entsprechen oder was den bass angeht einen beeindrucken. Zumindest Laien 

Ich höre eh oftmals Minimal, House, Electro.


----------



## The_Trasher (22. April 2013)

Preis ?

Evtl sowas: Alesis Transactive Wireless
Aber keine Ahnung ob sich das gut anhört  Alesis ist aber eigenltich eine recht solide Marke für Mixer usw.

the box pro Achat 404 PAM oder sowas 

http://www.thomann.de/de/alesis_transactive_wireless.htm


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. April 2013)

Ich hab jetzt ne ganze Menge recherchiert. Bei 180€ pendeln sich eine Reihe von beliebten Objekten ein. Es gibt ne ganze Vielfalt an Geräten und Herstellern. Amazon bietet gottseidank die Möglichkeit etwas besser zu recherchieren.

Ich suche also eine aktive PA-Anlage mit Priorität auf die Umgebung 'freie Flächen' sozusagen. Bei hoher aufgebrachter Leistung sollen die Töne noch ordentlich sein, Augenmerk liegt generell auf dem bass. Leistung insgesamt muss halt stimmen, zumindest was man von sowas dann halt erwarten kann. Anschlüsse müssen da sein, Akku ebenfalls. 

Jetzt habe ich da folgende herausgefiltert:

http://www.amazon.de/Lenco-PA-80-SD...ch-Funktion/dp/B00577U6TQ/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_1

Der macht einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich

http://www.amazon.de/IPA06-Blockroc...UTF8&qid=1366648784&sr=1-2&keywords=pa-anlage

Bis auf dass er silber ist, scheint er aber sein Geld wert zu sein

Monacor TXA-15A

Von dem ich leider mal wenigsten weiß.

Sollt eich mal alle 3 bestellen und vergleichen? Es ist für mich als Halbwissenden recht schwer, da das Perfekte für mich zu finden. Habe nämlich keine Erfahrungswerte bei sowas, womit ich punkten könnte. ich habe gehoff thier Hilfe anzutreffen. Ansonsten sollte ichs mal im hifi-forum probieren?





Als Alternative gibt es ja da noch ghettoblaster wie diesen hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004SG9WGU/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=network-receiver-speakers

Worin unterscheidet sich so einer von einer mobilen PA-Anlage außer im Aussehen? Dieser JVC RV NB 70 BE soll ja wohl auch ordentlich Krach machen im Tieftonbereich trotz des 40W-Subwoofers.


----------



## Bier (30. April 2013)

Jetzt hab ich grad voller Vorfreude meinen zweiten Mivoc XAW 320 HC vom Postboten entgegengenommen und dann das:
Der Alukorb ist total zerkratzt, Kleber auf der Zentrierspinne und zu guter letzt ist auch noch ein Stück des Magneten herausgebrochen!
Das Paket ist absolut unversehrt. Keine Ahnung was die da bei Mivoc machen 
Naja, dafür super Service.
Bekomm n neuen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. April 2013)

Haben dir wahrscheinlich ein Modell geschickt, das eigentlich dort zur Reparatur war


----------



## Bier (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hab da nochmal ne Frage:
Das was ich da auch dem Bild markiert habe, ist doch der Magnet oder?
Die Leute von Speakertrade haben sich das Teil angeschaut und keinen beschädigten Magneten gefunden.
Der Typ am Telefon meinte die haben sich nur die verchromte Rückseite angeschaut.
Muss das Kompliment mit dem super Service da leider zurücknehmen.
Wie es aussieht, haben die nur einmal kurz drübergeschaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Mai 2013)

Ich kann jetzt nicht erkennen was du da Spezielles so klein markiert hast, aber der Magnet ist die große Scheibe dahinter, da wo Mivoc draufsteht... Der geht normalerweise auch nicht kaputt, weil der so mit das Stabilste sein dürfte an so nem Chassis.

Wenn du das Teil wieder da hast, dann mach mal ein Foto von dem Schaden.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2013)

Du hast (sofern du getroffen hast) den Korb markiert ...


----------



## Bier (6. Mai 2013)

Ich bekomm trotzdem n neuen.
Der wollte sich das morgen nochmal mit 2 Kollegen genauer anschauen.
Also n Bild wirds wohl leider nicht mehr geben.
Aber ja die Scheibe mein ich.
Im Bereich des markierten war der Schaden.
Es waren 2 kleine Risse drinn und es war etwas rausgebrochen.
Nicht viel aber ein bisschen halt 

@NFS: Ich mein das schwere Teil wo der Aufkleber an der Seite dran ist. Der schwarze wo Mivox XAW 320 steht 
Der Schaden war halt nur an der Markierten Stelle. Das sieht nur so aus als ob das vom Korb ist. Wenn diese dicke Scheibe der Magnet ist (wovon ich jetzt mal fest ausgeh), war tatsächlich ein kleines Stück des Magneten an der oberen Seite rausgebrochen.


*Edit:
*Anderes Chassis, gleiches Prinzip.
Hier war ein Stück rausgebrochen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bier (11. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht kann mir nochmal jmd helfen.
Hab jetzt n neuen Sub bekommen und ihn parallel zum anden an den Reckhorn A 406 geklemmt.
Das Ding ist Laut Hersteller 2 Ohm stabil.
Hatte die Subs jetzt bestimmt 3 Stunden bei Zimmerlautstärke laufen. Alles bestens. Der Reckhorn ist halt nur sehr heiß geworden.
Jetzt hab ich mal ein bisschen weiter aufgedreht (am AVR) und Zack ist das Protectlämpchen am Reckhorn angegangen.
Das sollte doch eigl nicht passieren oder?
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## dekay55 (11. Mai 2013)

Die Impendanz ist ein Dynamischer wert der sich je nach Frequenz auch ändert, dein Reckhorn mag zwar 2 Ohm stabil sein, aber evt. geht das Chassis bei bestimmten frequenzen einfach so die in den Impendanzkeller das die Protectschaltung anspringt. 

Bsp meine Infinity Kappa Super sind zwar mit 4 ohm angegeben ( was auch dem ruhewert entspricht ), allerdings bei Tiefbässe gehen die Speaker dermassend in den Keller das sie sogar berühmt als Amp killer sind, im schlimmsten falle gehts auf ~1 ohm runter.  Wenn man mit den Speakern mal gas geben will brauchs nen extrem guten Amp.  Evt. hat dein Chassis ein ähnliches verhalten.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Mai 2013)

Die Impedanz eines Lautsprechers ist kein dynamischer Wert, sondern eine frequenzabhängige Größe! D.h. deren Wert ändert sich nicht je nach Lautstärke. So etwas wie einen Ruhewert gibt es daher nicht!

Wenn deine Lautsprecher mit 4 Ohm angegeben sind und bis auf 1 Ohm fallen, dann liegt Täuschung vom Hersteller vor! Laut Norm darf ein Lautsprecher seine Nennimpedanz um maximal 20% unterschreiten. D.h. ein 4 Ohm Lautsprecher darf nur bis 3,2 Ohm fallen!

Ich weiß, dass manche frühere Lautsprecher inkl. den alten Kappas absolute Fehlkonstruktionen waren und im Bass kurzschlussmäßige Impedanzen hatten. Heutzutage ist sowas extrem selten, mir würden jedenfalls jetzt auf Anhieb keine aktuellen Konstruktionen einfallen, bei denen das so ist. Um solche Boxen dann zu treiben müssen die Verstärker nicht extrem gut, sondern extrem laststabil sein! Das eine hat mit dem anderen erst mal nix zu tun!

@Bier: Normalerweise dürfte da nix passieren. Hast du eine Impedanzkurve deiner Subwoofer griffbereit? Es handelt sich doch um geschlossene Konstruktionen? Da sollten eigentlich keine bauartbedingten Impedanzlöcher entstehen. D.h. entweder du hasts arg übertrieben, oder dein Reckhorn ha nen Schuss...


----------



## Bier (12. Mai 2013)

War wohl doch n Fehlarm. Ich bin denk ich beim verstellen der Lautstärke irgendwie an ein kabel gekokmmen. Das war alles nur provisorisch aufgebaut und angeschlossen und dabei haben sich plus und minus der etwas zu weit abisolierten Kabel berührt. Hab gestern meinen Geburtstag gefeiert und die beiden Subs sind die gaze Nacht vollgas gelaufen ohne Probleme  Wohaa mit dem 2. macht das nochmal ne ganze Ecke mehr Spaß  Der Reckhorn ist zwar wirklich schweineheiß geworden,  aber lief alles gut.


----------



## guss (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

vor Kurzem bin ich umgezogen und habe nun wieder meine Stereo Anlage aufgebaut. Musik höre ich eigentlich hauptsächlich über den Computer, d.h. mp3 oder sehr oft Radio über einen Internet Stream (hr1, Rock Antenne oder Klassik Radio).

Im Moment erfolgt die Soundausgabe am HTPC über ein "Behringer UCA222 USB/Audio Interface". Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Aber irgendwie nagt im Hinterkopf der Gedanke, dass es mit einer besseren Soundkarte (muss Low Profile oder extern sein) vielleicht doch besser klingen könnte. 

Könnt Ihr mir diese Sorge nehmen oder kann eine Soundkarte oder anderer DAC doch etwas verbessern? Vermutlich gibt aber die mp3 bzw. Stream Quelle gar nicht mehr her, oder?

Achja Verstärker ist ein "Denon PMA-1510AE" und die Boxen sind die "Acoustic Research Chronos F25".

Und noch eine Frage, die Boxen haben die Bi-Wireing Möglichkeit (Habe ich nie genutzt und möchte es auch nicht, weil ich es für Unsinn halte). Normalerweise sind die Anschlüsse über zwei "Platten" miteinander verbunden: Eine für + und eine für -. Nun ist eine Platte weg. Ich habe das nun einfach mit einem Stück Kabel überbrückt. Außer optischen Einbußen ist das doch egal, oder?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Grüsse
Guss


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2013)

guss schrieb:


> Im Moment erfolgt die Soundausgabe am HTPC über ein "Behringer UCA222 USB/Audio Interface". Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Aber irgendwie nagt im Hinterkopf der Gedanke, dass es mit einer besseren Soundkarte (muss Low Profile oder extern sein) vielleicht doch besser klingen könnte.
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir diese Sorge nehmen oder kann eine Soundkarte oder anderer DAC doch etwas verbessern? Vermutlich gibt aber die mp3 bzw. Stream Quelle gar nicht mehr her, oder?



Klar können bessere Geräte auch noch was verbessern, zu einem (theoretischen) Optimum ist es schon noch ein gutes Stück, aber die Frage ist, was du dafür ausgeben willst?!



guss schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage, die Boxen haben die Bi-Wireing Möglichkeit (Habe ich nie genutzt und möchte es auch nicht, weil ich es für Unsinn halte). Normalerweise sind die Anschlüsse über zwei "Platten" miteinander verbunden: Eine für + und eine für -. Nun ist eine Platte weg. Ich habe das nun einfach mit einem Stück Kabel überbrückt. Außer optischen Einbußen ist das doch egal, oder?



Warum ist Bi-Wiring Unsinn? Hast du es mal probiert? Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es Boxen die da sogar sehr stark drauf reagieren, andere dagegen überhaupt nicht. Hängt von vielen Punkten ab, aber generell Unsinn ist es schonmal definitiv nicht...

Egal ist das Fehlen einer "Platte" (eigentlich Brücke) nicht. Man kann es gegen ein Stück Lautsprecherkabel austauschen (und fährt damit sogar besser), sollte das dann aber überall gleich machen und nicht mal so und mal so.

Kleiner Tipp zum ausprobieren: Schließ mal deine Kabel an die Bass Anschlüsse an und hör ein wenig Musik, schließe dann die Kabel an die Anschlüsse der Höhen an. In den allermeisten Fällen klingt es unterschiedlich (und wiederum davon in den meisten Fällen klingt an den Bässen besser) obwohl das elektrisch im Prinzip identisch ist... Ach ja, die Brücken müssen natürlich dran sein, sonst klingt immer unterschiedlich


----------



## guss (22. Mai 2013)

> Klar können bessere Geräte auch noch was verbessern, zu einem  (theoretischen) Optimum ist es schon noch ein gutes Stück, aber die  Frage ist, was du dafür ausgeben willst?!



Das ist in der Tat eine gute Frage. Ich glaube es würde mir helfen, wenn ich wüßte, was ich ausgeben müßte, um eine Verbesserung zu hören  Mehr als 200 EUR wäre es mir aber bestimmt nicht wert.



> Schließ mal deine Kabel an die Bass Anschlüsse an und hör ein wenig  Musik, schließe dann die Kabel an die Anschlüsse der Höhen an.


Ich war der Meinung mit einem Verstärker müsse BI-Wireing Unsinn sein. Aber okay, ich habe es nie ausprobiert.  Mir ist mal der Gedanke gekommen, aber dann hat mich der Wikipedia Artikel dazu "geheilt". Aber nun hast Du mich neugierig gemacht. Wenn ich bei dem von Dir vogeschlagenen Test einen Unterschied höre (Was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann, aber ich habe zugegeben zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie), teste ich mal die Bi-Verkabelung. Der Verstärker unterstützt das imho sogar.

Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2013)

guss schrieb:


> Ich war der Meinung mit einem Verstärker müsse BI-Wireing Unsinn sein. Aber okay, ich habe es nie ausprobiert. Mir ist mal der Gedanke gekommen, aber dann hat mich der Wikipedia Artikel dazu "geheilt". Aber nun hast Du mich neugierig gemacht. Wenn ich bei dem von Dir vogeschlagenen Test einen Unterschied höre (Was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann, aber ich habe zugegeben zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie), teste ich mal die Bi-Verkabelung. Der Verstärker unterstützt das imho sogar.
> 
> Ich werde berichten...



Nur zu! Nimm dir zum Vergleichen aber Zeit, hektisches umstöpseln bringt einen nicht weiter!


----------



## iceman650 (24. Mai 2013)

...Mir stellt sich  die Frage, warum das so sein sollte. Ohne dass die Aussage in irgend einer Weise verifiziert ist, halte ich die Sache für ausgemachten Mumpitz.
Ich kann ja auch sagen, dass ein rostiger Stacheldraht besser klingt als ein Litzenkabel, wenn man genug zusammenzwirbelt. Ohne Verifikation hat es noch den gleichen Wahrheitsgehalt wie die Aussage mit dem Bi-Wiring und den verschiedenen Anschlussarten


----------



## guss (24. Mai 2013)

Die Frage stellt sich mir auch. Ich habe es jetzt mal testweise umgeklemmt, aber ich höre da keinerlei Unterschied. Okay, jetzt kann man sagen, ich bin schon ungläubig an die Sache ran gegangen und war voreingenommen. Das stimmt Trotzdem habe ich versucht einen Unterschied zu hören. Aber ich wüßte auch wirklich keinen Grund wieso das etwas ausmachen sollte. Wenn man Kabel mit 0,5mm2 Durchmesser verwendet kann es vielleicht einen Unterschied machen, aber mit einem vernüftigen Kabel nicht.

Ich habe aber jetzt nochmal bissel gebastelt und spiele die Musik nun über MPD ab. Das habe ich anhand dieser Anleitung so konfiguriert, dass Linux das Signal unverfälscht an den DAC weiterleitet. Da bilde ich mir nun ein einen Unterschied zu hören. Und wenn ich dann noch eine FLAC Datei anstelle der mp3 verwendet bilde ich es mir nicht nur ein 

Weiterhin habe ich mir noch einen andere DAC bestellt und zwar den ODAC für 111 EUR. Auf das Gerät bin ich mal echt gespannt. Wie auch immer, schon jetzt bin ich mit meiner Musiklösung wieder sehr zufrieden.

Viele Grüße
Guss


----------



## Hänschen (25. Mai 2013)

@guss: dein Behringer Audio Dingsda ist ein wenig klein, es könnte sein dass da die ganzen elektronsichen Komponenten wie gute Kondensatoren, Wandlerchips etc. nicht so draufpassen und die da ein wenig kekappt haben beim Frequenzgang.

Ich hatte das Problem bei meiner kleinen USB-Soundkarte von Soundblaster ("Play" ?,20 Euro glaub), da war der Tiefton mies.

Gibt es keine Frequenzgang Angabe im Netz zu dem Behringer Ding ?


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Mai 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> ...Mir stellt sich  die Frage, warum das so sein sollte. Ohne dass die Aussage in irgend einer Weise verifiziert ist, halte ich die Sache für ausgemachten Mumpitz.
> Ich kann ja auch sagen, dass ein rostiger Stacheldraht besser klingt als ein Litzenkabel, wenn man genug zusammenzwirbelt. Ohne Verifikation hat es noch den gleichen Wahrheitsgehalt wie die Aussage mit dem Bi-Wiring und den verschiedenen Anschlussarten


 
Dafür gibts schon Erklärungen, ob du die jetzt nachvollziehen kannst oder glaubst, oder ob die am Ende gar nicht stimmen und der Klangunterschied aus einem ganz anderen Grund eintritt ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt egal!



guss schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich mir auch. Ich habe es jetzt mal testweise umgeklemmt, aber ich höre da keinerlei Unterschied. Okay, jetzt kann man sagen, ich bin schon ungläubig an die Sache ran gegangen und war voreingenommen. Das stimmt Trotzdem habe ich versucht einen Unterschied zu hören. Aber ich wüßte auch wirklich keinen Grund wieso das etwas ausmachen sollte. Wenn man Kabel mit 0,5mm2 Durchmesser verwendet kann es vielleicht einen Unterschied machen, aber mit einem vernüftigen Kabel nicht.



Es ist müssig hier eine Kabeldiskussion anzufangen, das ist auch nicht mein Ziel. Warum Unterschiede vom einen gehört werden und vom anderen nicht, dass ist an anderer Stelle auch hier im Forum schon dargelegt worden. 

Fakt ist aber, dass auf meiner Anlage, genau wie auch schon bei Freunden zu meiner noch aktiveren Hifi Zeit während meines Studiums Unterschiede wie der von mir beschriebene x-mal von mir und auch von Freunden im DBT herausgehört wurden! Entscheidend sind dabei einige Faktoren, wie Hörerfahrung, die nötige Ruhe (mehr innerlich gemeint) usw. Da zu sei noch angemerkt, dass meine Studiumsanlage beileibe nicht die Qualität meiner heutigen Anlage hatte und es war dennoch sehr klar zu hören!

Ganz nebenbei bin ich bei meiner aktuellen Anlage vom Tri-wiring vor kurzem auf Bi-amping (Bass - Mitten/Höhen (diese sind noch normalgebiwired)) umgestiegen. Der Unterschied ist wirklich groß - wesentlich größer als der des Bi-wirings, der zugegeben zwar zu hören ist, aber die Anlage jetzt nicht in neue Klangsphären hebt.



guss schrieb:


> Ich habe aber jetzt nochmal bissel gebastelt und spiele die Musik nun über MPD ab. Das habe ich anhand dieser Anleitung so konfiguriert, dass Linux das Signal unverfälscht an den DAC weiterleitet. Da bilde ich mir nun ein einen Unterschied zu hören.



So und jetzt wirds sicherlich eine Menge Leute geben, die behaupten ist doch alles Mumpitz digital ist digital, was soll da die Software dran ändern... Mir ist klar dass es nicht so ist, aber das wirst du einem, der das nicht glauben will genauso wenig klarmachen können wie ich dir das Thema Bi-Wiring...

Alle die nicht tief genug drinstecken werden da immer nur ein verständnisloses Kopfschütteln für übrig haben!




guss schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann noch eine FLAC Datei anstelle der mp3 verwendet bilde ich es mir nicht nur ein



Dann sei doch mal so gut und mache einen DBT mit 2 identischen, aber unterschiedlich decodierten Musikstücken... Das ist bei foobar unter Windows leicht möglich, ob es das bei Linux so auch gibt weiß ich nicht, aber schön wäre der Vergleich schonmal. Nur ums mal vorauszuschicken - fast alle kacken da ab!


----------



## guss (25. Mai 2013)

@Hänschen Es gibt die Anleitung von Behringer direkt. Aber wie gesagt kommt demnächst ein ODAC zum Einsatz und löst den Behringer DAC ab. Der Entwickler scheint zu wissen was er tut. Hier ist sein Block dazu. Und hier wäre ein Review auf Youtube. Sobald ich den Vergleich gehört habe, werde ich berichten.

@Zappaesk Ich spreche Dir sicher nicht ab, dass Du da Unterschiede hörst, sonst hätte ich es auch gar nicht ausprobiert. Ich habe hier einige Deiner Kommentare gelesen und halte Dich gewiß für keinen Dummschwätzer. Ich kann es mir physikalisch nur in nicht erklären und konnte selbst auch keinen Unterschied feststellen. Das soll Deine Meinung/Erfahrung aber in keinster Weise abwerten.

Eine Kabeldiskussion will auch sicher auch nicht los treten. Meiner Ansicht nach brauch man einen gewissen Kabeldurchmesser und dann ist gut. Und um noch auf die Sache mit MPD einzugehen. Linux wie auch Windows beinflussen in den Standard Einstellungen die Soundausgabe und geben sie nicht 1:1 weiter. Das habe ich lediglich damit ausgeschaltet. Ich als Laie stelle mir das vor, wie wenn ich auf einem Verstärker die "Source direct" Taste drücke, dann werden die Einstellungen für Höhe und Tiefe die man direkt am Verstärker vorgenommen hat umgangen. Das kann ja jeder leicht testen.

Schönen Abend noch
Gusshttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/84362-zappaesk.html


----------



## Timsu (25. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann sei doch mal so gut und mache einen DBT mit 2 identischen, aber unterschiedlich decodierten Musikstücken... Das ist bei foobar unter Windows leicht möglich, ob es das bei Linux so auch gibt weiß ich nicht, aber schön wäre der Vergleich schonmal. Nur ums mal vorauszuschicken - fast alle kacken da ab!


 So geht es mir, ich kann in den wenigsten Fällen den Unterschied zwischen einem mit einem aktuellen Encoder hergestellten 192 kb/s mp3 Musikstück und dem von CD stammenden Original ausmachen, ab 256 klingt es für mich immer gleich.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den Test vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum mal auf Wunsch eines Teilnehmers gemacht und praktisch immer die FLAC Datei von der mp3 (320) unterschieden können.

Nach einer kleinen Suche http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/224413-320-kbit-s-mp3-oder-256-kbit-s-aac-8.html hier ist es...

Aber wie ich erfahren musste schaffen das die aller wenigsten, also entweder ich verfüge über Wunderohren, oder (das halte ich für wahrscheinlicher) ich habe einfach mehr Hörerfahrung als die meisten Leute. Das liegt wiederum daran, dass ich mich schon länger mit Hifi beschäftige, als viele Leute hier auf der Welt sind.


----------



## guss (25. Mai 2013)

Mir geht es da wohl wie Timsu und den Rest hatte ich ja bereits ins Edit gepackt


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Mai 2013)

Ich habe da kein Problem mit, aber sehr viele Leute haben leider Probleme damit, dass sie Dinge nicht hören, von denen andere behaupten sie zu hören. 

Ich vergleiche dass immer mit einem guten Rotwein. Der Laie sagt, der Wein schmeckt, oder eben nicht. Der Experte schmeckt Aromen von Kirschen, Waldbeeren und was weiß ich heraus. Da kommt dann niemand auf die Idee das anzuzweifeln. Der Effekt ist der selbe, aufbauend auf Erfahrung kann man seine Sinne trainieren und dann einfach Dinge, die andere nicht können - ich entscheide beim wein übrigens nur nach schmeckt / Schmeckt nicht und kann normalerweise keine Vanillearomen darin entdecken  Aber reden wir mal über Espresso....

Der nächste Fehler, der gemacht wird ist, nach physikalischen Erklärungen zu suchen. Die allerwenigsten stecken tief genug in der Materie um eine Erklärung (wenn es denn eine schlüssige gibt) verstehen zu können. MMn kein Thema, weil von den allermeisten technischen Geräten um uns herum verstehen wir ja auch nur rudimentär wie sie funktionieren und stellen Unterschiede, die im Detail stecken nicht in Frage. Warum also das Ganze ausgerechnet bei der Hifi? 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich interessiere mich brennend für Hifi Technik und baue und bastle gerne an Lautsprechern, Verstärkern und was sonst noch so anfällt. Auch bin ich ja als Entwicklungsingenieur praktisch beruflich vorbelastet, aber dennoch weiß ich (auch aus dem Berufsleben) das bestimmte Dinge sich nicht so leicht erklären lassen und man oft auf dem falschen Dampfer ist, wenn man nach der Lösung eines an sich einfachen technischen Problems sucht - und das trotz zig Jahren Berufserfahrung und ordentlicher Ausbildung... Deswegen sind eben auch manche Dinge einem Laien nicht verständlich zu machen.

Es soll jetzt kein Plädoyer für Hifi Klangschälchen (wobei die witzigerweise tatsächlich die Raumakustik verbessern können - sogar Messbar...) und ähnlichen Hokuspokus sein! Eher dafür, dass man unvoreingenommen an bestimmte Dinge herangehen sollte - ob man sie hinterher erklären kann steht auf nem anderen Blatt Papier  Das Gute dabei, wenn man nichts hört, dann muss man auch kein Geld dafür ausgeben!


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Mai 2013)

Hat zwar nix mit Sound zutun, bzw nicht direkt. Aber da ich mir nen neuen kühler für meine gtx 670 holen wolte (mk-26 prolimatech) müsste meine asux dx/xd 7.1 pcie1x weichen. Meine frage wäre jetzt ob ich diese karte auch in nen normalen PCI Slot betreiben könnte?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2013)

Mp3 etc. Basieren halt auf Psychoakustik. Wenn man bestimmte Fequenzen anders hört als der "durchschnittliche" Mensch(egal ob besser oder schlechter) sind die Unterschiede zum Original plötzlich eklatant.

Bi-Wiring dürfte allein von meinem elektronischen Verständnis stark abhängig vom gewählten Verstärker sein. Wenn beide Kanäle an der gleichen Endstufe hängen dürfte es keinen Unterschied geben. Gibt es dagegen jeweils eine Endstufe(oder zumindest Teile der Schaltung) für A und eine für B könnte es sich wirklich lohnen beide zu nutzen.

@Farbfieber: Die DX braucht einen PCI*e* Slot. Egal wie lang der ist.


----------



## Farbfieber (26. Mai 2013)

Die Frage war in einen normalen PCI Slot also ohne Express  Momentan betreibe ich sie in einen PCIe 8x slot =D


----------



## soth (26. Mai 2013)

PCI und PCI-Express sind nicht kompatibel, also nein.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Mai 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Infos zum neuen AKG K612 Pro zur Hand, wie er denn so klingt? Reviews konnte ich bisher nämlich keine erspähen. Würde mich brennend interessieren, inwieweit er sich z.B. zum K701 in puncto Sounding, Bühne, Auflösung unterschiedet und ob er ein bisschen mehr Punch "untenrum" hat. Da er nicht mehr dieses Folterkopfband mit den Noppen wie der 701 hat, wäre der auch preismäßig eine recht gute Option für mich.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Mai 2013)

Wenn er nocht garnicht auf dem Markt ist, kann man auch keine Reviews finden^^
Ich vermute er wird 1:1 wie der K601 klingen. Ist ja immerhin dessen nachfolger.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Mai 2013)

Naja, wie wir ja alle wissen, soll es ja ab und an auch mal Testsamples geben, die an irgendwelche Leute vor Release verschickt werden. Hätte ja zumindest sein können, dass jemand im www schon mal seine Lauscher drunterstecken durfte und davon berichtet hat und einer hier im Forum einen Link präsentieren kann. 

Der K601 war nochmal gleich wie?


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Mai 2013)

Warum wartest du nicht bis das Teil erschienen ist und hörst es dann an? Das wäre ja eigentlich die logische Vorgehensweise. Solchen Tests kann man ohnehin nicht trauen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Mai 2013)

Mehh mein HDMI-Sound zickt rum. Hat immer von Sekundenbruchteilen Abbrüche. Am AVR geht immer ganz kurz "PCM" aus. Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter. AVR zurückgesetzt. Am Treiber kanns nicht liegen. Hab mein Test-Windows 3 mal neu aufgesetzt. Kabel schon getauscht etc. Über SPDIF gehts zum Glück. Muss ich mir doch wieder ne STX kaufen. So hat sich die Frage geklärt welchen KHV ich mir kaufe


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum wartest du nicht bis das Teil erschienen ist und hörst es dann an? Das wäre ja eigentlich die logische Vorgehensweise. Solchen Tests kann man ohnehin nicht trauen.


 
Ich habe ja auch keine Not zur Eile. Jedoch wird der K612 ja schon in einigen Threads empfohlen, deswegen lag der Gedanke nahe, es gibt schon ein paar Erkenntnisse darüber. Momentan komme ich ja mit meinem DT770 bestens zurecht, für manche Zwecke fände ich jedoch einen offenen, räumlicheren KH ganz nett. Den K701 hatte ich schon da, habe ich aber zurückgegeben da er mir etwas zu homogen bzw. zu flach klingt und dazu noch das K.O. Kriterium - dieses komische Noppenkopfband hat.

Dass man manchen Tests nicht trauen kann ist mir bekannt, deswegen weiß ich das Wissen einiger User hier durchaus zu schätzen.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Mai 2013)

Auch das Wissen der User ist mit Borsicht zu genießen. Nicht dass ich glaube hier würde dich jemand hinters Licht führen wollen, aber die Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden. Ebenso die Qualitätsvorstellungen und so kommt es vor, dass der eine oder andere User z.B. Logitechboxen empfiehlt mit dem Hinweis auf den Superklang...

Was die Empfehlungen des K612 angeht, so kannst du dir selber überlegen ob das seriös ist bei einem noch nicht erschienenen Gerät...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Mai 2013)

Ja, das weiß ich auch. Ich lese ja seit einiger Zeit hier schon mit...  Fanboy-Geschwafel kann ich denke ich schon von fachlich fundiertem Wissen auseinanderhalten. Wie auch immer, man wird ja sicher bald wissen, ob der K612 ein Knüller ist oder nur ein aufgewärmter 601 im neuen Design.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2013)

Daddys H/K Festival 500 wird jetzt endgültig durch eine noch kleinere Wollmilchsau ersetzt:
http://www.denon.de/de/product/page...ems&SubId=NetworkMusicSystems&ProductId=RCDN8
Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie die so klingt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Mai 2013)

Erinnert stark an die Marantz Melody. Sollte dank gleicher Technik auch so gut klingen


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2013)

Ist jetzt da und angeschlossen.
Die Standardeinstellung ist ein bisschen Basslastig. Wenn man den runter dreht passt es aber. Da wurde wohl auf in der Größe passende Boxen optimiert.

Dabei treibt die Box auch die Standboxen prima: Zimmerlautstärke entspricht 10 Lautstärkepunkten von 100.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dabei treibt die Box auch die Standboxen prima: Zimmerlautstärke entspricht 10 Lautstärkepunkten von 100.


 
Na das hat jetzt aber mal nichts mit der Boxengröße, sondern mit deren Wirkungsgrad und deinem Lautheitsempfinden zu tun.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2013)

Natürlich ist das vom Wirkungsgrad abhängig, aber grob darf man schon davon ausgehen dass eine größere Membran(~=größere Lautsprecher) mehr Power braucht um sich zu bewegen.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Mai 2013)

Ne, umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus! Größere Membranen haben tendentiell eher einen höheren Wirkungsgrad und brauchen daher weniger Leistung! Ebenso haben Kompaktlautsprecher oft einen geringeren Wirkungsgrad als große Lautsprecher.

Wobei man nie von der Größe auf den Wirkungsgrad schließen kann! Da gibts noch zu viele andere Faktoren die das mitbestimmen!


----------



## dekay55 (28. Mai 2013)

Jep wie z.b einer der größten Faktoren, die größe des Luftspalts zwischen Spule und Magnet, je größer desto mieser der Wirkungsgrad, grad billig Lautsprecher haben hier nen niedrigen Wirkungsgrad weil hohe Fertigungstoleranzen bei der billig Produktion in kauf genommen werden. Andererseits sind Lautsprecher mit geringen Luftspalt auch anfälliger, bisl grober Staub oder bisl verzogene Spule und hinüber sindse.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Mai 2013)

Na der Luftspalt ist auch nur einer von vielen Parametern. Membrangewicht, Einspannung, elektrische und mechanische Verluste, untere Grenzfrequenz, Antrieb,... da kommt schon einiges zusammen.

Genau deswegen sage ich ja, dass man von der Größe nicht auf den Wirkungsgrad schließen kann. Auch wenn es da natürlich Tendenzen gibt...


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist jetzt da und angeschlossen.
> Die Standardeinstellung ist ein bisschen Basslastig. Wenn man den runter dreht passt es aber. Da wurde wohl auf in der Größe passende Boxen optimiert.
> 
> Dabei treibt die Box auch die Standboxen prima: Zimmerlautstärke entspricht 10 Lautstärkepunkten von 100.



Wenn es Anschlüsse für Bi-Amping gehabt hätte, wäre es ein Spontankauf bei mir geworden. Ist ja ein richtiger Alles-Könner. So muss ich allerdings noch etwas überlegen, auch hinsichtlich der Kompatibilität mit zwei Canton Karat 795.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Mai 2013)

Die Marantz Melody haben Bi-Amping 

Sollte dem Denon aber recht ähneln. Die greifen auf die gleiche Technologie zu.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Mai 2013)

Willst du 2 Pärchen der Canton parallel anschließen? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
Und was meinst du mit Anschlüsse für Bi-Amping? Die hat ja wenn überhaupt die Box und nicht der Verstärker!


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2013)

Der Marantz Melody MCR 603 hat genau das, was ich will. Kostet aber auch 600 € (als Warehouse-Deal bei Amazon für 480 € zu haben). Vielleicht ein zusätzlicher digitaler Eingang plus Drehrad für die Lautstärke wäre noch die Krönung. Die Knöpfe sind jetzt nicht so mein Ding.

Muss ich mir mal überlegen. Der Gerätepark würde glatt um einen Denon DCD 710AE, Denon AVR 3806 und eine Creative Soundblaster X-fi HD schrumpfen. 

Einziges Problem wird sein, wie sich das Ding unter hohen Lautstärken verhält. Den AVR 3806 bekomme ich jedenfalls klein mit den Canton und der war (wer sich mit den Zahlen bei Denon auskennt) ein höherpreisiges Modell von dem man mal was erwarten konnte, zumal nix exotisches in Sachen Technik.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2013)

Ich frag mich gerade ob bei den "einfachen" Geräten überhaupt zusätliche Bauteile für den "B" Kanal vorhanden sind oder ob sich die Schaltung schlicht auf einen Schalter beschränkt der die Boxen dann Parallel an den gleichen Ausgang setzt.
Sollte letzteres der Fall sein kann man das ja auch einfach so verdrahten  .


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Mai 2013)

Bei praktisch allen Geräten ist das nur ein Schalter, bei besseren ist es kein Schalter, da liegen die Ausgänge einfach so parallel um keinen Schalter unnötigerweise im Signalweg zu haben. D.h. Bi-wiring ist möglich, für Bi-Amping brauchts zusätzliche Endstufen. Die hat aber praktisch kein Gerät und in der Preisklasse in der wir uns hier bewegen ist das sicherlich angesichts der sonst. Featureflut auch kein Fehler.

Für Biamping verwendet man normalerweise entweder einen Vollverstärker + Stereoendstufe oder eine Vorstufe mit 2 Stereoendstufen (so machs ich) bzw. 4 Monoblöcke. D.h. da braucht man nicht bloß ein paar zusätzliche Bauteile, sondern eben eine Verdopplung der Endstufen. D.h. mit Bi-AMping ist man schon auf halbem Weg zur Aktivbox. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass die Weiche beim Biamping eben eine "Normale" Passivweiche ist und bei ner Aktivbox eben eine Aktive.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. Mai 2013)

Whoa, grade gesehen: Bei Amazon gibts gebrauchte Sony MDR-R10 für grade mal 2500€, das ist ja ziemlich günstig wenn man überlegt dass die sonst für ~4000$ weg gehen. Steht nur nicht dabei ob es bass light oder Bass heavy sind. Wenn ich das Geld hätte wären sie sofort gekauft 

Hier sind sie


----------



## Hänschen (29. Mai 2013)

Hilfe - ein Kopfhörer für 2500 Euro


----------



## BlackNeo (29. Mai 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Hilfe - ein Kopfhörer für 2500 Euro



Schau mal nach dem Orpheus - 22k gebraucht. Vielleicht gibts den ja auch noch NOS für ~35k xD


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Mai 2013)

hat jemand mal DDL gegen DTS interactiv verglichen oder kann dieses tun? Mich interessiert der klangliche Unterschied. In den ganzen Xonar ist ja irgendwie nur DDL eingebaut.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. Mai 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage:
Was ist der beste weg, ein Ansteckmirko an ein Kopfhörer zu befestigen, ohne das man Kabelsalat bekommt? KH wären die Superlux HD861.

BTW: Was wäre ein gutes Ansteckmikro für meine Zwecke?


----------



## guss (31. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze das ModMic und bin hoch zufrieden. Das Kabel habe ich ein paar mal um das Kopfhörer Kabel gewickelt, Kabelsalat hatte ich so noch nie. Gegebenenfalls könntest Du auch sowas nutzen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. Mai 2013)

Das ModMic is bissi arg teuer.


----------



## guss (31. Mai 2013)

Sorry Du hast recht, ich habe überlesen welchen Kopfhörer Du verwendest. Hier wird sonst das Zalman-ZM-MIC1 empfohlen.


----------



## Thallassa (31. Mai 2013)

Alternativ kann man immer das Mikrofon von der Webcam hernehmen, dann gibt's keinen Kabelsalat


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Juni 2013)

Ich hab zwar ne Webcam, aber von Anno 2004, die hat leider kein Mic. Und mit Hs + KH aufm Kopf, komm ich mir dämlich vor.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Juni 2013)

Kabelbinder oder Klettkabelbinder?

Ich hab meine Kabel mit den schwarzen Drahtdingern mit denen Kabel immer in der Verpackung fixiert sind festgemacht, das ist Umweltschonend, weil sie nicht im Müll landen und ich hatte so viele, da ist alle 4-5 cm so ein Drahtteil, das hält bombenfest


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

@Skipper

Wieviel willst du denn für deine neuen Boxen ausgeben? Hast du mal Fotos des Raumes?


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. Juni 2013)

fotos nicht. ist n kleiner pc-raum ca 20qm nicht ganz quadratisch (wird nach hinten auf 5m läne etwa 1m schmaler) dort ist viel dämmung durch regale, offene akten-schränke, dicker teppich usw.
die boxen solten etwa 1m von mir entfernt und 2 m auseinander stehen. ausgeben würde ich 350 Euro. +- bissle...

Zudem werden die Boxen Meist nur leise laufen. (schätze 30-60db???!!!???) so laut wie wenn man sich relativ normal unterhält. also im nebenrau sollte man nicht den unterschiend hören ob ich die boxen anhab oder mich unterhalte.






http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...1ty-professional-bulk-vs-asus-xonar-dg-3.html


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

Bitte posten mal 2-3 Fotos! Das ist wichtig für eine Größeneinschätzung der Lautsprecher.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

Achso, wie weit hast du es nach Bochum?


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2013)

Und wie weit hast du es zum nächsten Doppelpost ? Der "Bearbeiten"-Button ist keine Zierde .


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

Entschuldigung! Normal nutze ich diesen auch, war etwas zu voreilig.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. Juni 2013)

10 min bis bochum innenstadt


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann übergebe ich mal an Udo Wohlgemuth:

Acoustic Design Magazin

http://www.acoustic-design-magazin.de/Shop/

www.lautsprecherbau.de


> Hast du Fragen zu den Bausätzen, sende eine Mail an:
> udo@acoustic-design-magazin.de
> 
> Für Hörproben ist mein Laden in
> ...



Anrufen, eigene Cds und Fotos des Raums mitnehmen, probehören und mit einem Dauergrinsen den Laden verlassen. 

Der Herr ist einer DER Lautsprecherbaupäpste in Deutschland.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. Juni 2013)

Okay. ich werd da die tage und nach der arbeit mal vorbeischauen. danke für den tip


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

Du hast echt den Jackpot schlechthin... ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas neidisch, weil ich noch nie da war und es von mir aus viel zu weit ist "mal eben" hin zu fahren.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Juni 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> fotos nicht. ist n kleiner pc-raum ca 20qm nicht ganz quadratisch (wird nach hinten auf 5m läne etwa 1m schmaler) dort ist viel dämmung durch regale, offene akten-schränke, dicker teppich usw.
> die boxen solten etwa 1m von mir entfernt und 2 m auseinander stehen. ausgeben würde ich 350 Euro. +- bissle...
> 
> Zudem werden die Boxen Meist nur leise laufen. (schätze 30-60db???!!!???) so laut wie wenn man sich relativ normal unterhält. also im nebenrau sollte man nicht den unterschiend hören ob ich die boxen anhab oder mich unterhalte.



Also ich habe die Teile hier seit 2 Monaten ungefähr:

ESI - nEar 08 MSE Musicstore Special Edition : Monitore / Verstärker

Sind die ESI nEar 08 eXperience und so günstig, weil sie im Ausverkauf sind.
Die Experience-Variante wird auch nicht mehr verkauft.
UVP war 399 €.

Bin mit den Teilen vollstens zufrieden.
Wenn du noch Fragen dazu hast, her damit


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

@Dustin

Eigentlich guter Tipp, aber für seine 350€ Budget bekommt er beim Selbstbau Klang von ca. 1000€/Paar Fließbandware.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. Juni 2013)

aber was ist mit der soundkarte? und da ich nach speciell spiele ( shooter/ortungstauglichen ) boxen suche, hoffe ich mal das der gute man mich auch damit beraten kann.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Juni 2013)

Ok, ja auch wieder wahr.
Habe jetzt nicht gelesen, dass auch Selbstbau in Frage kommt, aber damit kenn ich mich eh nich aus


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

Er ist Berufshandwerker (Holz/Metall). Da wird er sich doch ein paar saubere Lautsprechergehäuse bauen können.  Außerdem wohnt er in Bochum, kann also "mal eben" bei Udo probehören.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. Juni 2013)

BauMaterial, Werkzeug, Auch etwas geld hab ich zum bauen, das mit der "zeit" ist allerdings etwas knapp bemessen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> aber was ist mit der soundkarte? und da ich nach speciell spiele ( shooter/ortungstauglichen ) boxen suche, hoffe ich mal das der gute man mich auch damit beraten kann.


 
Es gibt keine speziellen "Spieleboxen". Was Musik exzellent wiedergibt, funktioniert auch bei Filmen und Spielen hervorragend. 

Für deine 350€ würde ich ca. 100€ in einen schönen Vintage Vollverstärker und später noch einen DAC kaufen.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. Juni 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt keine speziellen "Spieleboxen". Was Musik exzellent wiedergibt, funktioniert auch bei Filmen und Spielen hervorragend.
> 
> Für deine 350€ würde ich ca. 100€ in einen schönen Vintage Vollverstärker und später noch einen DAC kaufen.


 
inetwa sowas?
http://www.amazon.de/Harman-Kardon-980-Hifi-Vollverst%C3%A4rker/dp/B001BJCBCE/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370293446&sr=8-3-fkmr1&keywords=Vintage+Vollverst%C3%A4rker


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

Ja, aber gebraucht. Beispielsweise Onkyo Integra 8870 (leider gebraucht immer noch sehr teuer).


----------



## Audioliebhaber (5. Juni 2013)

Na, hat sich schon etwas getan?


----------



## Sync (8. Juni 2013)

Nutzt Ihr Musik-Streaming-Dienste? Wenn ja welche so? Oder wenn nein - warum?
Habe über Monate Spotify benutzt bin aber nun zu Deezer rüber und bin über den Klangunterschied überrascht.. Deezer klingt m.M. viel besser.. (Beides Premium).
Kann auch Einbildung sein  Spotify hat den Vorteil, dass es ein eigenes Programm für den PC hat. Deezer läuft leider nur über Browser..


----------



## Audioliebhaber (8. Juni 2013)

Nein, weil ich auf meine Musiksammlung auf Festplatte und CD baue.  Für mich ist es schön, eine CD einzulegen und einfach zu entspannen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. Juni 2013)

Streaming-Dienste nutze ich nicht. Eine generelle Abneigung habe ich nicht, aber insgesamt habe ich lieber stets verfügbare Kopien auf dem Rechner, die ich bei Interesse auch noch bearbeiten, schneiden und neu arrangieren kann. Außerdem sind so halt auch Qualitäten bis hin zu unkomprimierten Waves möglich (ungeachtet Psychoakustik, Gehör usw., weiß ich alles).


----------



## Diavel (8. Juni 2013)

Sync schrieb:


> Nutzt Ihr Musik-Streaming-Dienste? Wenn ja welche so? Oder wenn nein - warum?
> Habe über Monate Spotify benutzt bin aber nun zu Deezer rüber und bin über den Klangunterschied überrascht.. Deezer klingt m.M. viel besser.. (Beides Premium).
> Kann auch Einbildung sein  Spotify hat den Vorteil, dass es ein eigenes Programm für den PC hat. Deezer läuft leider nur über Browser..



Nutze iTunes Match. Meine Musik gibts leider nur selten vollständig bei Spotify und co. Gegenüber Google Music hats den Vorteil das hochgeladene Dateien nicht nochmal gewandelt werden. Da sind mir dann 25€ im Jahr auch wuppe.
Ich kann auch problemlos Wav's und co mit 24 Bit hochladen. Nutze seitdem den PC kaum noch. Aufm Handy hab ich so 14.000 eigene Songs und die Anlage wird über nen Apple TV mit externem DAC versorgt. Hatte mal Testweise nen Meridian Sooloos Control 15 im Laden getestet, aber bei dem Interface kann man im Vergleich  einfach nur anfangen zu heulen...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2013)

Der Haken für die hohe Quialität war bei Spotify schon gesetzt, oder ? Ist auch beim Premiumabo von Haus aus deaktiviert. Dann klingts halt nach 128kbits-MP3 ...


----------



## Sync (8. Juni 2013)

Ja logo


----------



## Hänschen (8. Juni 2013)

Wenn schon 350 Euro- Selbstbau erwähnt wurde, kennt jemand die CT240 "Schneewittchen" ?

Die kosten auch um den Dreh aber es gibt kaum Infos im Netz, es scheint keiner baut die


----------



## Skipper81Ger (8. Juni 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Na, hat sich schon etwas getan?



Leider muss ich mein Projekt "sound" pausieren durch Umzug,Familien Zuwachs, jobabteilungswechsel und weiteren wichtigen Gründen die jetzt alle auf einmal kommen. Denke das ich frühestens im Vierten Quartal weiter machen kann....wenn dann noch das Geld dafür vorhanden ist (...was ich mittlerweile anzweifel )


----------



## Audioliebhaber (8. Juni 2013)

Kannst die Teile ja jetzt kaufen und später bauen.


----------



## Robonator (8. Juni 2013)

Hab mir heute zum ersten mal ne CD im WAV Format auf den PC gezogen. 
Man diese Qualität im vergleich zu diesem standard MP3 kram den du online bekommst...  
Mir fehlt echt noch ne bessere SoKa für die Kopfhörer. Höre aber so schon mehr raus als bei meinem Vater auf der "so tollen" Anlage


----------



## Sync (9. Juni 2013)

Also ich hör kein Unterschied zwischen ner guten MP3 und ner CD. Aber das ist ja das gute alte Thema ^^


----------



## JPW (9. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab mir heute zum ersten mal ne CD im WAV Format auf den PC gezogen.
> Man diese Qualität im vergleich zu diesem standard MP3 kram den du online bekommst...
> Mir fehlt echt noch ne bessere SoKa für die Kopfhörer. Höre aber so schon mehr raus als bei meinem Vater auf der "so tollen" Anlage


 
Kommt natürlich auch auf das MP3 an. 
Klar wenn du online 64kb/s Internet Radio hörst. 
Oder YouTube to MP3 ist auch total schrecklich. 
Aber konvertier deine WAVs mal zu MP3 256kb/s, da einen Unterschied zu hören ist unmöglich.
Ich bezweifle sogar das es einen Unterschied zu 192 gibt, was eigentlich der beste Qualität / Platz Verhältnis bringt. 
Aber wie gesagt, habe ich auch mp3 von YouTube die total schrecklich klingen.
Am besten ist es mp3 mit einer guten Komprimierung von CD zu holen.


----------



## Hänschen (9. Juni 2013)

Ich merks sofort im Gesamtklangbild wenn da eine Mp3 oder WAV läuft.

Mp3 klingt so verklemmt, WAV so frei und luftig 



Also eine richtige WAV kriegt man ja durch:

- CD-Rip direkt zu WAV
- FLAC zu WAV konvertieren, wobei die FLAC auch von einem CD-Rip stammen sollte oder von einer WAV-zu-FLAC-Konvertierung
- Download aus dem Netz zB. von Musicload.de


WAV sollte man nicht aus einer Mp3 gewinnen (mit Konverter zB.), weil die Mp3 schon qualitätsreduziert ist - das wäre sinnlos.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2013)

Solang man flac abspielen kann gibt es aber trotzdem kein Argument für wav. Kostet nur Speicherplatz.

Als Mp3 Format nehme ich immer VBR -V2. Im Gegensatz zu den festen Bitraten oder VBR um eine bestimmte Rate wird die Dateigröße hier zu 100% vom Stück abhängig gemacht und stattdessen die Qualität konstant gehalten.
Bei manchen Stücken wird dann statt der normalerweise ca. 200kb/s auch mal 300kb/s erreicht. Eben dann wenn es nötig ist.
So oder so ist mp3 nicht gleich mp3. Der alte Frauenhofer encoder ist z.B. deutlich schlechter als das aktuelle LAME.


----------



## Sync (9. Juni 2013)

Fragt sich wie gut die MP3s sind die man kaufen kann bei all den Anbietern.
Und ob man da Unterschiede hören kann.. was ich aber mal anzweifel


----------



## Audioliebhaber (9. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mich bei Amazon schon mal beschwert und kein Geld für einen Download zurück verlangt/bekommen, weil der DL nur 160 kbit miese Qualität war.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Aber konvertier deine WAVs mal zu MP3 256kb/s, da einen Unterschied zu hören ist unmöglich.
> Ich bezweifle sogar das es einen Unterschied zu 192 gibt, was eigentlich der beste Qualität / Platz Verhältnis bringt.


 
Das ist nicht unmöglich! Auch bei 320kb/s kann man noch einen Unterschied hören. Bitte verallgemeinere sowas nicht, nur weil du keinen Unterschied hörst!



Hänschen schrieb:


> - FLAC zu WAV konvertieren, wobei die FLAC auch von einem CD-Rip stammen sollte oder von einer WAV-zu-FLAC-Konvertierung


 
Warum sollte man ein FLAC File in ein WAV konvertieren? WAV hat ggü. FLAC eigentlich nur Nachteile und deswegen hat sich zur Musikspeicherung eben auch FLAC durchgesetzt! Zumindest in audiophilen Kreisen, die meisten "normalen" Leute verwenden MP3 oder ähnliches, dass ja außer dem Speicherplatzvorteil eigentlich nur Nachteile hat.



Sync schrieb:


> Fragt sich wie gut die MP3s sind die man kaufen kann bei all den Anbietern.
> Und ob man da Unterschiede hören kann.. was ich aber mal anzweifel


 
Den Vergleich habe ich mangels Interesse an datenreduzierten Formaten nie gemacht. Aber ich habe schon gelesen, dass es sehr wohl Unterschiede zwischen den Anbietern gibt, da diese neben den unterschiedlichen Bitraten (die man aber vor dem Kauf(!) checken kann lieber audioliebhaber ) auch unterschiedliche Encoder und Einstellungen verwenden.


----------



## Hänschen (9. Juni 2013)

Man braucht evtl. ein WAV (aus einem FLAC) weil der doofe Windows Player keine FLAC spielt sondern nur WAV - aber der doofe Gratis-CD-Ripper aus der Zeitschrift nur ins FLAC rippt 

Zum Glück sind FLAC und WAV quasi das Gleiche nur FLAC ist wie ein Zip komprimiertes WAV und lässt sich verlustfrei hin-und-herwandeln.



Ich hab mal bei Amazon ein zerhackstückeltes Mp3 runtergeladen - voll krass, zum Glück kosten die Dingern nur 99 Cent


----------



## soth (9. Juni 2013)

Wer mit dem Windows-Media-Player Musik hört ist selbst Schuld und wie Zappanesk schon sagte, bietet WAV quasi nur Nachteile.

Der Vergleich zwischen *.zip und *.flac hinkt auch extrem...


----------



## max310kc (9. Juni 2013)

Mit den richtigen Addons/Codecpacks spielt auch der WMP .flac ab!


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2013)

Wenn eine Software nicht das tut was ich will, wie in dem Fall der WMP, dann nutze ich sie nicht! Stattdessen die Musiksammlung umzuformatieren ist ja Wahnsinn! Da wedelt ja der Schwanz mit dem Hund!

Es ist ja nicht so, dass es keine Alternativen zum WMP gäbe!


----------



## The_Trasher (9. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass es keine Alternativen zum WMP gäbe!


 
Beispielsweise foobar oder Winamp, um hier nur zwei zu nennen.


----------



## Diavel (9. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist nicht unmöglich! Auch bei 320kb/s kann man noch einen Unterschied hören. Bitte verallgemeinere sowas nicht, nur weil du keinen Unterschied hörst!



320kbit/s CBR dürfte auch im Vergleich zu VBR Raten schlechter sein. Trotzdem haste grundlegend recht.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum sollte man ein FLAC File in ein WAV konvertieren? WAV hat ggü. FLAC eigentlich nur Nachteile und deswegen hat sich zur Musikspeicherung eben auch FLAC durchgesetzt!



Das ist nicht unmöglich! Auch bei FLAC  kann man noch einen Unterschied hören (behaupten einige). Bitte verallgemeinere sowas nicht, nur weil du keinen Unterschied hörst!




Für die Allgemeinheit:
Blindtest kann jeder mit Foobar 2000 und dem Plug In ABX Comparator selber machen. Danach weiß man ohne Suggestion was man selbst hört und was nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2013)

Was soll denn der Unterschied zwischen einer FLAC und WAV Wiedergabe sein? Es sind beidesmal exakt dieselben Daten die der Wandler da bekommt. Lediglich bei sehr schwachbrüstigen Wiedergabegeräten gab es in der Anfangszeit von FLAC Probleme mit der Echtzeit-Decodierung und in diesem Zusammenhang auch Unterschiede in der Wiedergabequalität. In Zeiten in denen ein Einsteigersmartphone aber schon einen Dualprozessor und Taktraten im GHz Bereich hat ist das aber kein Thema mehr.

Insofern lehne ich mich nicht wirklich aus dem Fenster, wenn ich sage, dass es keinen Unterschied zw. FLAC und WAV gibt (zumindest nicht in Bezug auf die Qualität).


----------



## Diavel (9. Juni 2013)

Zuerst: Ich höre das nicht. Aber ich höre auch ab Mp3 V2 VBR keine Unterschiede.

Der gute Herr setzt natürlich eine entsprechende Anlage voraus. Insbesondere auch mit ordentlicher Masterclock. Es geht wohl um rundungsfehler bei der Zeitgebung des Signals. Hörbar wohl nur mit entsprechend guten Wandlern (allein so nen kack Zeitgeber kost locker 5000€....)
Im Hifibereich kenn ich sowas garnicht, die Gerätekategorie ist mir nur bei Studioequipment bekannt.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2013)

Im Hfibereich gibt und gab es einige Masterclocks als Separate Geräte. Das ist nicht exklusiv im Studiobereich angesiedelt und von verschiedenen Herstellern zu haben. Haben tut sowas aber praktisch niemand, weil es schon ziemlich teuer ist und der klangliche Fortschritt jetzt nicht eben riesig ist (wobei das bei einigen die sowas kaufen eh kein Argument ist, da gehts nur um das "haben wollen" nicht um das "noch einen Unterschied hören" ). 

Ich habe das schon von Esoteric (das ist die High-End Marke von TEAC / Tascam), dcs (die kommen aus der Studiowelt) und von einigen anderen gehört. Ist alles schon ne Weile her und die in den guten Wandlern eingebauten Masterclocks werden immer besser, so dass ich eine Anschaffung für mich bei allem Interesse nie zur Debatte stand. Heute haben diese internen oft eine Genauigkeit von denen in den Studiogeräten von vor einigen Jahren... D.h. es wird erschwinglicher guten Klang zu haben.

Meine Vorstufe (inkl. Wandler) hat im Übrigen auch ne Zeitleitung, an die man markeneigene Laufwerke anschließen kann. Der Klanggewinn ist wirklich frappierend! Verschiedene Hersteller bieten sowas an, leider gibts aber keinen Standard, so dass man immer auf Markengleichheit achten muss.

Zurück zum Thema: Rundungsfehler bei der Zeitgebung des Signals würde ich mal ausschließen, immerhin steuert die Masterclock (ob jetzt extern oder hundsgewöhnlich intern) den Takt und somit sollte es da zu keinen unterschiedlichen Rundungsfehlern kommen können. Wenn es dann doch zu welchen kommt, so scheint es mir kein Problem des Formats zu sein, sondern ggf. ein zufälliger "Fehler", der eben mal vorkommt und mal nicht.


----------



## The_Trasher (9. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Das ist nicht unmöglich! Auch bei FLAC  kann man noch einen Unterschied hören (behaupten einige). Bitte verallgemeinere sowas nicht, nur weil du keinen Unterschied hörst!



Ich verlasse mich jetzt nicht auf die Aussagen von anderen und schildere nur kurz meine Erfahrung:

Das teuerste was ich bisher gehört habe war die Piega MasterOne (30000€ für's Paar ohne Verstärker) und B&W Nautilus (22000€ auch ohne Verstärker). 
> Ich hab keinen Unterschied zwischen Flac und Wav gehört.


----------



## Hänschen (9. Juni 2013)

FLAC = WAV ............. nur in anderer Form !    (soweit ich das begriffen habe)


Wenn im reinen Bitstrom des WAV 20 Nullen vorkommen, wird es im FLAC zusammengefasst zu der Angabe "Zwanzig Nullen kommen jetzt" - das ist die Vorgehensweise der ganzen WinZip/WinRAR Komprimierprogramme.

Dadurch ergibt sich ja die Platzersparnis des FLAC - sich wiederholende Werte einer Kette von Musikwerten wird zusammengefasst (soweit möglich).


Beim Abspielen dann macht der Musikplayer oder das Abspielgerät aus der Angabe "Zwanzig Nullen kommen jetzt" wieder 20 richtige Nullen hintereinander - dadurch hat man keinen Qualitätsverlust.

Das ist das Prinzip verlustfreier Kompression, so kriegen wir alle Dateien aus dem Netz - das spart Speicherplatz und Zeit.


Die Mp3 Kompression ist dagegen etwas ganz anderes, da werden ganze Stimmen/Instrumente rausgeschnitten aus dem Lied - je nachdem welches lauter ist.

Auch habe ich beim Mp3 etwas mit Vektor Berechnung bei dem Kurvenverlauf des Musiksignals gelesen, es war furchtbar kompliziert und hoch mathematisch - da muss man schon Mathe studieren oder sowas


----------



## Diavel (9. Juni 2013)

Das Wav zu FLAC bitgleich ist sollte jedem klar sein. 

Wie gesagt, ich behaupte ja auch nicht unterschiede zu hören. Aber es gibt eben Leute die es tun. Meiner Meinung nach muss das jeder selbst im Blindtest (alles andere taugt garnix!) herausfinden.

Wollte nur die Bemerkung man sollte nicht verallgemeinern auch auf Zappaesk's eigene Aussage beziehen.


----------



## soth (9. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Wenn im reinen Bitstrom des WAV 20 Nullen vorkommen, wird es im FLAC  zusammengefasst zu der Angabe "Zwanzig Nullen kommen jetzt" - das ist  die Vorgehensweise der ganzen WinZip/WinRAR Komprimierprogramme.


Das passt auf ein Packprogramm vielleicht ganz gut,FLAC ist aber schon noch ein bisschen komplexer, zumal auch noch Metadaten eingebettet werden können.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Das Wav zu FLAC bitgleich ist sollte jedem klar sein.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich behaupte ja auch nicht unterschiede zu hören. Aber es gibt eben Leute die es tun. Meiner Meinung nach muss das jeder selbst im Blindtest (alles andere taugt garnix!) herausfinden.
> 
> Wollte nur die Bemerkung man sollte nicht verallgemeinern auch auf Zappaesk's eigene Aussage beziehen.


 
Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob ich zwischen 2 verschiedenen Formaten, von denen eines auch theoretisch klar schlechter ist, einen Unterschied heraushören kann oder eben nicht. Oder ob jemand behauptet, dass er zwischen 2 identischen Signalen einen Unterschied heraushört. Das musst du schon zugeben?!

Gut zugegeben es gibt Leute die hören angeblich wirklich alles und auch ich habe schon Unterschiede gehört an Stellen an denen es auf den ersten Blick keinen geben sollte. Aber hier? Es gibt auch Leute die meinen, dass es je nach verwendetem Laufwerk beim Rippen zu Klangunterschieden kommt. Auch ohne das je verifiziert zu haben tue ich mich bei dem Gedanken schwer, dass sich 2 identische (!) Dateien auf der Festplatte unterschiedlich anhören sollen, je nachdem mit welchem CD-Laufwerk die gerippt wurden... So ähnlich ist es hier eben auch.

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass WAV das native Format wäre mit dem ein Wandler gefüttert wird. Auch das ist nur ne "Krücke" aus der Rechnerumgebung. Zu den Zeiten als Wandler und CD Player auf den Markt kamen gab es das auch noch  nicht. D.h. auch dieses muss so decodiert werden, dass der Wandler es schlucken kann.


----------



## Thallassa (9. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> dass sich 2 identische (!) Dateien auf der Festplatte unterschiedlich anhören sollen, je nachdem mit welchem CD-Laufwerk die gerippt wurden... So ähnlich ist es hier eben auch.



Naja, ein LG-Brenner kostet 20€, ein besseres Plextor/Pioneer 25/30€. Selbst wenn es nur minimale Psychoakustik ist oder sein sollte, so ist es aber vermutlich die deutlich günstigere, im Vergleich zu (beispielsweise) 2000€-Goldkabeln.


----------



## soth (9. Juni 2013)

Bloß das man bei Kabeln Unterschiede messen kann, was bei 1:1 Digitalkopien eben nicht der Fall ist


----------



## Thallassa (9. Juni 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Bloß das man bei Kabeln Unterschiede messen kann, was bei 1:1 Digitalkopien eben nicht der Fall ist


 
Ja, natürlich. Inwiefern sich das lohnt nun nen ungeheuerlichen Batzen Geld für irgendwelche Spezialkabel hinzulegen, muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich glaube kaum, dass ich meine 4€ XLR-Kabel durch irgendwelche 100€-Teile mit Platin/Plutonium-Kern ersetzen muss  Geschweige denn, dass es sich bei meinem Equipment und der Länge der Kabel (1m) vermutlich erst recht nicht lohnen würde. Und wenn ich mir für 5€ ein wenig Psychoakustik durch's Laufwerk kaufen kann, bzw. wenigstens darauf hoffen kann, dass zerkratze CDs akkurater ausgelesen werden, dann geb ich die 5€ doch auch aus. Zumal ich ja auch Vorteile wie weniger Lautstärke beim Auslesen oder Features wie Labelflash (das sind lediglich mögliche Beispiele) haben kann. 
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man sich am Audio-Stammtisch spätestens dann in die Haare kommt, wenn es um Sachen wie Kabel, Laufwerke, Verlustfreie Formate oder Spezialnadeln für Plattenspieler geht und sich auf die Subjektivität beruft, wenn man sich nicht mehr unbedingt mit Logik vertreidigen kann


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2013)

Nunja, bei den von dir angesprochenen Themen ist immerhin ein technischer Unterschied da. Ob man den jetzt hört oder nicht, dass steht auf nem anderen Blatt Papier (wobei ich einmal mehr die Frage stelle, was den die Physiker, und Ingenieure in den Entwicklungsbüros für z.B. Kabel machen, wenn es doch da angeblich keinen Unterschied gibt  - das muss entnervend langweilig sein, wenn man da mit Ende 20 nach dem Studium einsteigt und dann seine Zeit bis zur Rente absitzen muss...)

Bei einer bitgenauen Kopie wie sie nunmal beim korrekten Rippen einer CD mit diversen Laufwerken entsteht und die auf derselben Festplatte liegen, dagegen brauchts ne Menge Phantasie (die ich in dem Falle nicht habe) um einen Klangunterschied auch nur konstruieren zu wollen. Was passiert dann beim kopieren auf ne andere Platte? Wirds dann nochmal anders?

Ob ich bei den anderen Themen die Theorien der Hersteller nun nachvollziehen kann oder nicht oder ob die stimmen oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Es gibt aber wenigstens einen technischen Unterschied bei z.B. verschiedenen Kabeln. Mit einem solchen sind zumindest Unterschiede auch im Klang denkbar - egal ob ich die dann höre oder nicht!

Der Preisunterschied und die Preiswürdigkeit der einzelnen Lösungen muss dann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden - wie in allen anderen Fällen auch. Der Eine meint z.B. 30k€ für nen Mini sind ein Super Preis, der andere kauft sich lieber einen Zafira dafür und der dritte verdoppelt und nimmt ein SUV...


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2013)

> Mp3 klingt so verklemmt, WAV so frei und luftig


So kommt es mir vor, wird aber wohl eher ein Placebo-Effekt sein  Grade bei meiner Soundkarte und Kopfhörern 


> Kommt natürlich auch auf das MP3 an.
> Klar wenn du online 64kb/s Internet Radio hörst.
> Oder YouTube to MP3 ist auch total schrecklich.
> Aber konvertier deine WAVs mal zu MP3 256kb/s, da einen Unterschied zu hören ist unmöglich.
> ...


Den meisten kram den ich mir aus dem Internet hole, bieten meine tollen Künstler ja meist leider nur in 128kbit/s an. 
Solche netten Lieder in wirklich guter Qualität habe ich leider erst recht wenige auf dem PC. Der Großteil ist halt 128 bzw 192kbit's und halt auch einge 320kbit/s Lieder


----------



## Verminaard (9. Juni 2013)

Unterschiede bei Kabeln? Ohje.
Bitte selbst Blindtests machen.

*Zappaesk*, ich glaube nicht das die da so viel weiterforschen koennen. Was will man groß bei einem Kabel noch machen?
mMn gibts eh schon alle moeglichen und unmoeglichen Legierungen zu kaufen. Ein bisschen anderer Mantel (darfs auch mal Seide sein?), bisschen Marketing und noch tolle Tests von Profis. Wieviel von denen lassen sich auf einen unabhaengigen Blindtest ein?
Die User kaufen so ein Zeugs dann auch noch. Wegen weniger Wiederstand und was weis ich was fuer Begruendungen, haben dann aber irgendwelche Zwischenstecker, Bananenstecker, Buchsen und was weis der Teufel noch was dazwischengeklemmt. Ist ja eh alles vergoldet oder Echtgold und somit toll.


----------



## soth (9. Juni 2013)

Könnten wir das Thema Kabelklang bitte ruhen lassen, bei dem Thema kommt man sowieso nicht auf einen grünen Zweig.


Edit: Das sind beim Kürzen wohl noch einige Fehler übrig geblieben


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Könnten wir bitte das zum Thema Kabelklang lassen, bei dem Thema kommt man sowieso nicht auf einen grünen Zweig.


 Würde ich als TO befürworten . Wobei ihr euch ja wacker geschlagen habt. An anderes Stelle im WWW gabs da schon virtuelle Ehrenmorde ...


----------



## hendrosch (9. Juni 2013)

Ich kauf auf jeden Fall nurnoch supraleitende Kabel. Man hört sogar genau wie viel Grad das Kabel hat.  Dann muss man eben bei den unwichtigen Sachen sparen sowas wie Verstärker oder Boxen da gibts doch eh nur optische unterschiede. 
/Ironie Off


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Unterschiede bei Kabeln? Ohje.
> Bitte selbst Blindtests machen.


 
Ich habe Kabelblindstest schon vor 20 Jahren gemacht. Resultat damals (unter Laborbedingungen an der Uni), es sind Unterschiede zu hören und auch recht sicher herauszuhören, aber die sind definitiv kleiner als bei anderen Komponenten. Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Steckern sind z.T. größer.

Von daher sehe ich die Sache recht entspannt, ich weiß dass es das gibt und alleine die Tatsache, dass es Entwicklungsabteilungen gibt in denen Ingenieure und Physiker und was weiß ich für Leute an dem Thema arbeiten und dort auch neu eingestellt werden (ich kenne solche Leute sogar), zeigt mir, dass es offenbar doch noch was zu erforschen gibt. Ich bin da kein Fachmann für und es würde mich auch langweilen, aber offenbar gibts da schon noch das eine oder andere.

Deine Aussage erinnert mich ein wenig an den Leiter der US-amerikanischen Patentbehörde, der seinen Posten 1875(?) aufgab und die Schließung des Patentamtes empfahl mit der Begründung es gäbe ohnehin nichts neues mehr zu erfinden...

Ob einem ein Kabel einen 4-stelligen (oder gar 5-stelligen) Betrag wert ist muss jeder mit sich selber (und seiner Frau) ausmachen. Wobei ich es nicht so wild finde, wenn einer für ne 60k€ Anlage noch ne Verkabelung für 10k€ dranmacht. Jeder kann sein Geld nur einmal ausgeben und deswegen soll ers machen, solange er damit zufrieden ist.

So, damit genug von meiner Seite zu dem Thema, das ist mir nicht wichtig genug zum streiten!


----------



## max310kc (9. Juni 2013)

Da hat Zappasek recht mit den Kabeln, z.B. wirken Grenzflächen zwischen verschiedenen Materialien als Kondensator. Die Effekte sind definitiv messbar. Ob mans wirklich hört ist da aber wohl abhängig von der Person.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2013)

Ich kann Zappaesk in dem Fall voll verstehen:
In der Analogtechnik kann theoretisch erstmal "alles" einen Unterschied machen. Parasitäre Kapazitäten sind bei HF Technik z.B. das täglich Brot des Ingenieurs und kein bisschen Voodoo. Nur ob die hörbar sind ist eine andere Frage.

Was ganz anderes ist aber die Digitaltechnik. Da hat man nur einen Unterschied wenn ein Bit kippt(bzw. sogar mehrere wenn es eine Checksumme gibt).


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann Zappaesk in dem Fall voll verstehen:
> In der Analogtechnik kann theoretisch erstmal "alles" einen Unterschied machen. Parasitäre Kapazitäten sind bei HF Technik z.B. das täglich Brot des Ingenieurs und kein bisschen Voodoo. Nur ob die hörbar sind ist eine andere Frage.
> 
> Was ganz anderes ist aber die Digitaltechnik. Da hat man nur einen Unterschied wenn ein Bit kippt(bzw. sogar mehrere wenn es eine Checksumme gibt).



Erst mal danke für dein Verständnis! 

Aber dein Bild der Digitaltechnik ist auch ein wenig zu enfach. Auch da gibt es Unterschiede in der Übertragung. Das hat auch nichts mit Voodoo zu tun und steht außerhalb des Hifibereichs auch völlig außerhalb dieses Verdachts! Jitter ist z.B. so ein Thema. Das sind - vereinfacht und bildlich ausgedrückt - digitale Gleichlaufschwankungen. Mittlerweile ist das Thema nicht mehr ganz so wichtig, weil durch immer bessere Masterclocks und auch durch die Zwischenpufferung der Daten die meisten Wandler das Thema recht wirksam bekämpfen.

Wann ein Bit kippt bzw. ab wann es als "gekippt" vom Wandler wahrgenommen wird ist auch so ein Thema (das führt dann u.a. zu Jitter). D.h. wenn der Anstieg nicht schnell genug ist kann es eben zu minimalen Verzögerungen kommen. Das Signal ist zwar richtig, das Timing aber eben nicht. Optische Toslinkkabel sind für sowas z.B. anfällig (und Toslink klingt daher auch oftmals nicht so gut wie ne Coax Verbindung), weil es aufgrund der nicht lichtdichten Stecker zu Streulicht kommen kann oder weil minderwertige Fasern (Glasfasern sind es in den aller wenigsten Fällen) Bruchstellen aufweisen, die wiederum Reflektionen erzeugen und somit ebenfalls das Signal stören.

Wie gesagt, das Signal ist zwar rein von den Werten her richtig aber nicht zwingend zeitlich optimal. Bei einer Datenübertragung im Rechner oder sonst wo ist der Zeitbezug normalerweise egal, deswegen spielt das da keine so große Rolle. Bei der Musikübertragung aber schon. In den Anfangstagen hat sich bei der Definition der Schnittstellen darüber niemand einen Kopf gemacht, sonst wäre das Thema u.U. auch keines geworden und man hätte ggf. Vorkehrungen treffen können um die Übertragung zu verbessern. 

Wobei, heute weiß man es und hat z.B. das HDMI Protokoll auch nicht diesbzgl. verbessert. Es gibt nicht wenige, die HDMI als klanglich signifikant schlechter einstufen als die betagten S/P-DIF Schnittstelle. Ich selber kann dazu nichts sagen, weil ich kein HDMI Gerät zur Musikwiedergabe besitze und es mich auch nicht interessiert da mal einen Test zu machen.

Ich weiß nicht, was es noch für Themen und Probleme bei der digitalen Übertragungstechnik gibt - stecke da viel zu wenig drin, aber es ist wie überall, der Teufel steckt im Detail und macht die ansich so einfache Digitalübertragung dann doch - wenn man sie optimieren will - komplexer wie vermutet!


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2013)

Streng genommen ist die Zeitachse bei einem digitalen Signal ja auch wieder analog.
Nur bis man die aus einem "reinen" Datenpaket raus holt, also nach dem decodieren, sehe ich wirklich nicht wo in selbiges Schwankungen kommen sollten.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Juni 2013)

im digitalen Signal ist auch die Zeitachse digital. alles andere wird oft als digital verschrieen, aber ist eigentlich nicht wirklich digital (unter Ingenieuren  )


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2013)

Der Jitter bei CD Playern wird üblicherweise am Analogausgang gemessen wenn ich mich nicht irre. D.h. die Auswirkungen sind auch nach der Wandlung noch nachweisbar. Wenn so wäre dass es im Analogsignal folgenlos wäre, dann wäre es auch schwer Unterschiede zu hören.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2013)

Ich will es mal so sagen:
Lautet die Info noch x HZ bei (nano-, femto-, whatever)Sekunde y, ist alles prima.
Wird die Info zu x Hz bei Clock z, so ist z wieder angreifbar.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Juni 2013)

Sorry, keine ahnung was du damit sagen willst.
Denn meistens ist die Info: Energie/Pegel x im Band y zum Zeitpunkt z.
Je nach Abtastrate wird y und z eingeschränkt.
(MP3 mal außen vor)


----------



## Hänschen (10. Juni 2013)

Redet ihr über unterschiedliche Qualitäten der D/A-Wandlung ?


Das teurere ist besser 




Wird "teurere" jetzt groß oder klein geschrieben in dem Kontext ? - verdammte Rechtschreibung, soviele Sonderfälle etc. ^^


----------



## BigBubby (10. Juni 2013)

in dem Fall Groß.

Das Teurere ist besser.

Das teurere System ist besser.

Das teurere Gerät ist besser. 

Was aber Grundsätzlich nicht stimmt. Denn Bose ist auch teuer, aber sicherlich nicht besser


----------



## Hänschen (10. Juni 2013)

Dafür ist Bose bestimmt kleiner 


He läster nicht über Bose, das sind die Kleine-Breitbänder-Zauberer - was die aus denen rausholen schafft sonst keiner 


Schade dass ich meine Companion 20 nicht mit einer kompletten Soundkarte testen konnte, sondern nur mit dem billig-USB-Stick - aber das war auch schon angenehm, bis auf den vermurksten Tiefton durch die Soundkarte.

Der kam aber auch an manchen Stellen brachial.


Ich muss unbedingt anmerken: ohne Soundkarte (am Onboardsoundstecker des Laptop) klangen die Bose wie Dreck ^^


----------



## Bier (10. Juni 2013)

Was ist eigentlich von den ICEpower Verstärkerbausätzen von Quint aus der aktuellen K+T zu halten? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Laut K+T sollen die ja ganz gut sein, aber wer weiß ob da nicht auch ein bisschen Werbung mit im Spiel ist.
Die Monoendstufen lächeln mich grad so an


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2013)

Die ICE Power Endstufen sind ja eine "Erfindung" von B&O und genießen gemeinhin einen sehr guten Ruf. Die werden in diversen Produkten verschiedener renommierter Hersteller verwendet (inkl. echten High-Endern) - allerdings vermutlich in etwas anderen Versionen.

Nichts desto trotz sollten die Dinger schon was können und sind bei mir nach der Lektüre als Verstärker für meine PC Beschallung gesetzt! Zumal die echt spottbillig sind!


----------



## soth (10. Juni 2013)

Hat mal einer einen Link für mich, bzw. kann einen Preis nennen? 
Ich habe keine Lust zu warten, bis ich mir morgen das Heft hole


----------



## Bier (10. Juni 2013)

http://www.quint-audio.com/qaudio/index.php?article_id=62&clang=0
Da steht alles.
Ist der kleine 50AXS2 (2xMono) denn auch zu mehr als zur reinen PC Beschallung geeignet?  Laut Datenblatt sollten die ja Leistung genug haben (176W @ 4 Ohm).

Edit: Die Preise der Website stimmen aber mal rein gar nicht mit denen in der K+T überein oder? Website: 115€ K+T: 219 bzw 259€


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2013)

Ja sicher sind die auch für was anderes gut. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie laststabil die sind, aber das ist eigentlich auch egal solange man keinen Unsinn macht.

Leistung wird generell überschätzt, mir würden für den PC 10W locker und üppig reichen und im Wohnzimmer 50W. Insofern haben die mehr als ausreichend Leistung für alles.


----------



## Bier (10. Juni 2013)

Okay danke für die Infos  
Aber erstmal müssen neue Lautsprecher her.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Juni 2013)

Ich habe momentan ein 5.0 System aus folgenden Komponenten:
Front: Heco PPS 40 (schon etwas älter)
Center: Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250
Rear: Magnat Monitor Supreme 100

Bin soweit mit meinem System sehr zufrieden, war dies mit meinen Logitech aber auch komplett weil ich einfach nix bessere kannte und dann merkte was für Galaxien dazwischen liegen. 

Ich würde gerne Wissen ob sich ein Subwoofer (Preisklasse ~200€ (Selbstbau)) lohnen würde. 
Mein System habe ich mit der Datei "Test AC3 v2.0.avi" "getestet" war das einzigste was ich für den Surround Test fand. Dort wird unter anderen auch die Subwoofer Frequenzen getestet. Laut Wikipedia liegen diese für den Heimkino Bereich bei 80-100hz. Ich empfinde den Bass meiner Heco (nur die Front geben den wieder) bis 60hz sehr kräftig und stark. Bis 50hz ist er auch noch kräftig nimmt aber im vergleich zu 60hz stark ab. Bei allen unter 50hz machen die Heco schlapp. Hab leider noch keinen richtigen Subwoofer gehört damit ich weiß wie einer klingen muss, empfinde den Bass bis 60hz aber wirklich sehr stark und kräftig, nicht störend halt genau richtig in meinen Ohren. Haben meine Frontboxen einen (kleinen) "Subwoofer" vielleicht schon verbaut und ein richtiger würde sich nicht wirklich lohnen?

Hier steht alles zu den Front Boxen was ich weiß, mehr als dort steht weiß ich darüber auch nicht.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Juni 2013)

Ich krame den Thread nochmal nach oben mit einer neuen Frage, die alte ist aber noch nicht beantwortet.

Und zwar habe ich in jeden Spiel nur Stereo Ton. Habe Skyrim, BF3, BFBC2, MoH: Warfighter. Im letzteren habe ich in den Soundeinstellungen auch auf 5.1 Ton geschaltet in den anderen gibt es keine Option. Es wird nur Stereo Ton in jeden Spiel ausgegeben, die zuständigen Endstufen schalten sich auch nicht ein (hörbar wenn sie sich ein/ausschalten). 

Wenn ich aber ein 5.1 Videodatei oder Film abspiele wird der auch mit 5.1 Ton wiedergegeben. 

Angeschlossen ist die Onboard Soundkarte über ein Optisches Kabel mit meinen Onkyo TX-SR313 (AVR).

In den Einstellungen meiner Onboardsoundkarte (Realtek 892) kann ich nur die Abtastrate und Bittiefe einstellen. Dort sind 24bits 96000Hz eingestellt.


----------



## soth (16. Juni 2013)

Dein Mainboard wird den Ton weder mit DDL noch mit DTS Connect codieren können/dürfen, deshalb wirst du per Toslink auch kein 5.1 Sound ausgeben können, da die Bandbreite schlicht und ergreifend nicht hoch genug ist.
Du musst deinen PC also per HDMI Kabel an den Receiver anschließen oder dir eine entsprechende Soundkarte zulegen...


Ob sich ein Subwoofer lohnt, musst du entscheiden.
Wenn es für deine Bedürfnisse zu wenig Bass ist, kannst du mit 200€ Budget schon etwas Ordentliches zusammenzimmern.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Juni 2013)

Wie er schon gesagt hat.

Das Problem ist, dass man aus Spielen eine Art Analoges 5.1 bekommt (6 Kanäle).
Filme haben ein codiertes 5.1 in AC3 oder DTS (Sind zwar 6 Kanäle, aber brauchen nur Bandbreite von etwa 2).

Toslink kann "Analog" nur Stereo übertragen. Also 2 Kanäle.
Für mehr Kanäle muss der Sound in AC3/DTS umgewandelt werden, damit die Bandbreite reicht.

Onboard Karten können in der Regel dieses (z.B. Dolby digital live genannt) nicht. Deshalb braucht man dafür eine extra Soundkarte. 

(Übrigens wurde diese Frage sicherlich schon ein dutzend mal beantwortet)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Juni 2013)

Der Bass meiner Frontboxen ist mir stark genug, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es sich mit einen richtigen anhören würde. Bei meinem alten Logitech System fand ich den Sound auch sehr gut, seitdem ich dann mein aktuelles System weiß ich wie extreme schlecht der Sound war. Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob es bei Frontboxen mit einen großen Tieftöner (3 Wege Boxen) sich lohnen würde mit einen richtigen Subwoofer.

HDMI Verbindung wäre möglich, allerdings hängt der 2. Monitor daran, und wenn dann der Kanal gewechselt wird wird der Monitor nicht mehr am PC erkannt und Windows wechselt auf einen Monitor zurück und das Bild wird kurz schwarz. Und das wird sich wohl nicht beheben lassen das Windows den Monitor erkennt wenn er nicht verbunden ist.

Werde mal HDMI trotzdem probieren und das Problem versuchen zu lösen.

So nebenbei, wenn Toslink Analog nur 2 Kanäle übertragen kann, warum ist es so verbreitet?, oder ist es so schwer für Audio einen HDMI Ausgang auf der Soundkarte oder Mobo zu verbauen?

Edit: Das Problem konnte ich nun lösen indem ich das HDMI Signal im Stand By durchschleife.
Gefühlt ist der Ton sogar ein wenig besser über HDMI, ob die Spiele in 5.1 nun laufen muss ich nun kucken.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Juni 2013)

Toslink war vor HDMI,
Wer musik hört, hört stereo,
Wer Filme schaut, den stört es nicht (da er ja ac3/dts bekommt)

Es stört also nur den PC Spieler, der aber auch bereit ist eine Soundkarte zu kaufen.
Dafür spart der Hersteller bei jedem Mainboard Lizenzgebühren und Produktionskosten, da dieses Feature nicht implementiert werden muss.

Und Toslink kann mehr als 2 kanäle übertragen. Nur müssen diese halt "gepackt" sein, wie in AC3/DTS


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Juni 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Der Bass meiner Frontboxen ist mir stark genug, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es sich mit einen richtigen anhören würde. Bei meinem alten Logitech System fand ich den Sound auch sehr gut, seitdem ich dann mein aktuelles System weiß ich wie extreme schlecht der Sound war. Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob es bei Frontboxen mit einen großen Tieftöner (3 Wege Boxen) sich lohnen würde mit einen richtigen Subwoofer..


 
Die Anzahl der Wege hat rein gar nichts mit den Tiefbassfähigkeiten oder der Notwendigkeit eines Subwoofers zu tun.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Juni 2013)

Ok, hätte jetzt gedacht das in 3 Wege Lautsprechern für den Tiefton die selben Lautsprecher verwendet werde wie bei einem Subwoofer.

Habe den PC jetzt per HDMI verbunden. Eben etwas BF3 gespielt und lief im 5.1 Sound sofort. Habe auf Kriegsband gestellt weil bei Heimkino der Ton etwas flach klinkt. Nun haben die Waffen beim Feuern auch einen richtig kräftigen Bass


----------



## Hänschen (16. Juni 2013)

Richtiger Tiefbass ist super, das braucht man zB. bei der "Dubstep" Musik - da ist der Tiefbass ein Teil der Melodie, wenn deine Boxen den nicht bringen kommt die Melodie nur zur Hälfte rüber.

Du solltest mal den tiefen Bass einer großen Membran hören, also zB. eines extra Subwoofers am einfachsten - so 20cm Chassis aufwärts vielleicht.

Da gibt's zwar dann Probleme mit dem Übergangsbereich zwischen Satelliten und Subwoofer oder auch beim Kickbass, aber ein prima Erlebnis so ein tiefes Rumpeln 




Edit: ja Zappaesk ich weiss kleine Chassis mit viel Hub können das auch, aber das geht wie mir scheint auf Kosten des sauberen Klangs - zumindest hab ich da was irgendwo gelesen bei den CT227.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Juni 2013)

Hab mal bei Spotify mit ein par Dubstep Stücke angehört, aber die hatten keinen wirklichen Bass gehabt. Das war eine Lachnummer im Gegensatz zum abfeuern einer Waffe in BF3 oder einer Explosion auf einen Blu Ray Film. Habe es mit den Boxen und meinen Teufel Aureol Massive (Kopfhörer) probiert.

Was für ein Dubstep Stück wäre denn zu empfehlen für einen starken Bass?

Der Tieftonlautsprecher meiner Boxen hat einen Größe von 24,5cm würde dies zu der von dir aufgezählten großen Membran zählen?


----------



## Darkseth (16. Juni 2013)

Massive Attack - Angel.
Kein Dubstep, aber extrem tiefer und voluminöser Bass.

Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal.
ANfangs gibts nen "Herz-schlag", der etwa 35-45 Herz aufweist, ich hab bisher in Musik noch nichts gehört, was tiefer geht.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Edit: ja Zappaesk ich weiss kleine Chassis mit viel Hub können das auch, aber das geht wie mir scheint auf Kosten des sauberen Klangs - zumindest hab ich da was irgendwo gelesen bei den CT227.



Nö das hat erstmal mit sauberem Klang nichts zu tun. Beschränkt sind bei kleinen Chassis lediglich die maximale Lautstärke. Die hängt vom verdrängten Luftvolumen ab und da ist ein 3-4" Chassis und sei es noch so langhubig recht schnell am Ende im Bass. Wenn ein Chassis an seine Grenzen kommt, dann steigt der Klirr und es wird unsauberer. D.h. je nach Anforderungen an deie Lautstärke ist ein kleines Chassis geeignet oder eben nicht. 

So ist für ne Schreibtischbeschallung mit vlt. 40-50Hz unterer Grenzfrequenz ist ein kleines Chassis völlig in Ordnung aber nicht unbedingt um ein Wohnzimmer zu beschallen. Andersherum wäre ein 8" Bass am Schreibtisch normalerweise zuviel des Guten (vor allem wegen der Abstrahlung, des Platzbedarfs,...) aber dafür im Wohnzimmer ganz gut aufgehoben....


----------



## Hänschen (17. Juni 2013)

Aha also ein Chassis hat nur in einem bestimmten Hub-Bereich eine lineare Wiedergabe.

Und die kleinen Basschassis verzerren dann wenn sie zu stark aufgedreht werden, da sie den linearen Bereich zum Anschlag hin verlassen.


Aber im leisen Betrieb sind die ganz ok dann die mini Bässe - solang sie tief genug runterkommen zB. durch das Gehäusedesign und die allgemeinen Chassis-Parameter


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Juni 2013)

So ist es.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Juni 2013)

naja, das liegt aber auch mit an der Tiefe des Tones.
Um so niedriger die Frequenzen werden, desto überverhältnismäßig mehr luft muss verdrängt werden, um die selbe Lautstärke zu erreichen.
Wenn man also sehr tiefe frequenzen hören will, braucht das chassi schon ein gewisses volumen 
(aussagen gelten alle immer nur in einem gewissen rahmen)


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist eben der Kardinalsfehler bei solchen Überlegungen / Diskussionen! Die Größe des Chassis sagt nichts (sic!) über dessen untere Grenzfrequenz aus! Auch die Luftverdrängung sagt nichts darüber aus. Das sind zwei voneinander getrennt zu betrachtende Dinge!

Das Eine, die untere Grenzfrequenz, wird durch die Parameter des Chassis (TSP) und das Gehäuse bzw. dessen Bauart (geschlossen, Bassreflex, Horn,...) bestimmt.

Das Andere, die erreichbare Lautstärke, hängt von der Luftverdrängung (Fläche x Hub), der Gehäusebauart (siehe oben) und der betrachteten Frequenz ab. Um eine Oktave tiefer gleich laut spielen zu können muss ein Chassis 4x soviel Luft verdrängen (gleiche Gehäuse mal vorausgesetzt). 

D.h. wie groß ein Basschassis sein muss ist schonmal die falsche Frage. Richtiger wäre es nach dem Verschiebevolumen zu fragen! Wie groß dieses sein muss hängt dann in erster Linie von der benötigten / gewünschten unteren Grenzfrequenz und dem Dynamikbedarf ab.

Dinge wie die Gehäusegröße oder Wirkungsgrad spielen bei diesen Betrachtungen im übrigen gar keine Rolle!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Juni 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Massive Attack - Angel.
> Kein Dubstep, aber extrem tiefer und voluminöser Bass.
> 
> Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal.
> ANfangs gibts nen "Herz-schlag", der etwa 35-45 Herz aufweist, ich hab bisher in Musik noch nichts gehört, was tiefer geht.


 
Der Herzschlag ist hörbar aber sehr leise. Allgemein ist der Tiefton bei Musik sehr leise. Allerdings habe ich bei 5.1 Ton einen sehr starken und kräftigen Bass, also in Blu Rays oder Spielen mit 5.1 Sound.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Kardinalsfehler bei solchen Überlegungen / Diskussionen! Die Größe des Chassis sagt nichts (sic!) über dessen untere Grenzfrequenz aus! Auch die Luftverdrängung sagt nichts darüber aus. Das sind zwei voneinander getrennt zu betrachtende Dinge!
> 
> Das Eine, die untere Grenzfrequenz, wird durch die Parameter des Chassis (TSP) und das Gehäuse bzw. dessen Bauart (geschlossen, Bassreflex, Horn,...) bestimmt.
> 
> ...


Jein

" Um eine Oktave tiefer gleich laut spielen zu können muss ein Chassis 4x soviel Luft verdrängen"
Genau hier liegt das Problem.
Um in den "tiefsten" Oktaven überhaupt hörbare Töne rauszubekommen, muss eben 4x so viel Luft verdrängt werden. Dafür braucht es halt eine gewisse Fläche der Membran oder eine enorme "tiefenbewegung". Zweiteres ist nur sehr begrenzt möglich. Ersteres ist immer auch an die größe des Chassis gebunden, denn man kann keine 20cm Membran in ein 10cm gehäuse packen. 

Ich sage ja, es gilt alles immer im gewissen rahmen.


----------



## Bier (17. Juni 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> [...]Allerdings habe ich bei 5.1 Ton einen sehr starken und kräftigen Bass, also in Blu Rays oder Spielen mit 5.1 Sound.


 Das ist dann aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht grad wirklicher Tiefbass, sondern einfach lauter Bass so um 50-80Hz.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Juni 2013)

Meine Teufel Companion 20 hatten auch ihr Problem mit Bass (7cm Chassis ?), aber wenn man zB. einen Trailer aus dem Netz angeguckt hat hat es dermassen gedonnert dass man zusammengezuckt ist.

Dieses Filmdonnern muss eine spezielle Frequenz haben, darauf waren wohl die Bose besonders abgestimmt


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Juni 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Jein
> 
> " Um eine Oktave tiefer gleich laut spielen zu können muss ein Chassis 4x soviel Luft verdrängen"
> Genau hier liegt das Problem.
> ...


 
Was definierst du denn als tiefste Oktave? Also 3" Chassis, die in der Lage sind 40Hz wiederzugeben und zwar durchaus hörbar und bis zu ordentlicher Lautstärke sogar in der Lage ein normales Zimmer vernünftig zu beschallen, habe ich hier liegen. Das heißt, der für Musik relevante Tonumfang wird problemlos durch so ein Chassis wiedergegeben. Ob es noch extremere Chassis gibt weiß ich nicht, aber ich kenne 17cm Tieftöner aus denen man einen 20Hz Subwoofer bauen kann... 

Umgekehrt kenne ich große und sehr große Lautsprecher und auch Chassis, die gerade mal so 50-60Hz darstellen können.

Rein physikalisch ist keines der Beispiele problematisch oder gar ungewöhnlich. Im Nahbereich sind die durch ein 3" Chassis erzeugbaren Tieftöne meist völlig ausreichend. Umgekehrt funktionieren eben die großen Chassis im Nahfeld überhaupt nicht.

Ach so Chassis sind die Membranen inkl. Schwingspule und allem was so dran hängt, nicht das Gehäuse - nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Juni 2013)

Mir reicht der Bass in Filmen und Spielen vollkommen aus. Für die Musik die ich höre ist der Bass nun auch nicht so wichtig daher werde ich den Subwoofer erstmal für später aufheben und das Geld woanders rein investieren. 

Der Bass bei Spielen wird nicht so tief sein wie bei mancher Musik und daher lauter und stärker bei z.b. Teufel oder Dose die nicht so wirklich mit den Tiefbass mancher Musik klarkommen.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Juni 2013)

ok die frage ist jetzt von welchem Dimensionen wir reden.
bis 20-30hz sollte es runtergehen fürs volle spektrum.
wenn man sich die durchschnittlichen Satelliten eines 5.1 Systems anguckt, dann wirst du da keine/selten 17cm tieftöner finden.
wenn wir natürlich jetzt von wertiger hifi reden, ist das was anderes. (auf Grund des umfeldes des Forums tätige ich meist aussagen, die dem Umfeld entspricht)


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Juni 2013)

Die untere Grenzfrequenz ist keine Frage des Budgets. Einen 17er zu ertüchtigen bis 20Hz zu spielen kostet nicht mehr Geld als einen zu bauen, der eben nur bis 50Hz spielt. Der von mir erwähnte 17er kostet 115€ und ist damit völlig unauffällig was den Preis betrifft. Der 3" Bass in dem anderen Beispiel ist mit 22€ sogar ausgesprochen günstig.

Der Grund warum solche Chassis eher ungewöhnlich sind liegt daran, dass die meisten Kunden Pegel dem Tiefgang vorziehen und einen 40Hz Subwoofer, der viel zu laut spielt mit tiefem Bass verwechseln. D.h. die Kundschaft würde solch einen Subwoofer ggf. gar nicht wollen bzw. zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Juni 2013)

Das stimmt wohl.

Es sollte halt beides vorhanden sein. volle Frequenz, aber wenn nötig auch ein wenig Druck (viel Druck nicht, da die meisten ja direkte Nachbarn haben  )

An sich hast du ja recht, dass es "bezahlbar" ist. Aber 115€, das zwei mal, und dann auch noch selber bauen müssen. Damit triffst du vermutlich nicht mal 1% der Kunden. Eher 0,01%.  Dazu hat man dann erst 2 von 5 Lautsprechern für ein surround system  Also preislich sind wir ganz woanders. Hier gibt der Durchschnittsuser vermutlich 100 bis maximal 300€ fürs gesamtsystem aus.


----------



## soth (18. Juni 2013)

Du willst in jeden Surroundlautsprecher einen 17"er einbauen? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Diavel (18. Juni 2013)

Er redet nicht von Zoll, sondern cm. Also ca 7".


----------



## soth (18. Juni 2013)

Oh  Das cm habe ich beim nochmaligen Überfliegen überlesen.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Juni 2013)

115€ für ein 17er Chassis ist nicht viel! Dabei handelt es sich um einen üblichen Preis, der für ein 17er mit ordentlicher Qualität nunmal zu zahlen ist. Mit den Tietonfähigkeiten hat das erst mal auch nichts zu tun, da wäre mit Sparmaßnahmen (Blechkorb statt Alu Druckguss, Papiermembran statt Alu usw...) sicher auch ein Preis deutlich unter 100€ realisierbar. 

Das mit dem Druck ist eine andere Sache, dass ist nunmal ein Verkaufsargument, das zieht. Wobei ja meist nur die Leistung (oft stark übertrieben) angegeben wird, die ja mit dem Druck erst mal nichts zu tun hat bzw. mit der erreichbaren Lautstärke nur sehr mittelbar. Der durchschnittliche Käufer eines solchen von dir genannten Billigsystem hat aber im Normalfall gar keine Ahnung von der Materie und wird von dB Angaben ohnehin nur verwirrt, deswegen reicht so ne Angabe. Oftmals wird ja mehr Watt auch mit besserem System resp Subwoofer gleichgestellt...

Dass hier im Forum ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken ne Grafikkarte für 300€ oder mehr gekauft wird, die in 2 Jahren technisch überholt ist, aber für Lautsprecher, die praktisch ewig halten, nur ein Bruchteil dieser Summe, ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Die Gründe sind mir schleierhaft, aber vlt. liegts daran, dass eine solche Karte einfach im Bekanntenkreis mehr hermacht als ein ordentlicher Lautsprecher?


----------



## BigBubby (18. Juni 2013)

Man kann halt gut über frames sprechen und schlecht über ein ambiente.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juni 2013)

115€ für nen 7"er ist ehrlich noch im Maß. 
Dabei gäbe es beispielsweise die hervorragenden Eton 7-360/37-Hex oder auch etwas aus dem Hause PHL. ScanSpeak Illuminator beispielsweise auch sehr viel teurer. Und das jetzt mal an die bekanntesten und prominentesten gehalten.
Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Preise angesichts der Konkurrenz übertrieben. Technisch vollkommen ok, wenn man sich den Aufwand ansieht. Wer aber mal von Blueplanetacoustic eine Spirit5, in der ein Omnes MW5W spielt, gehört hat (ja, nur 5"er, aber das was rauskommt, das zählt  ), der wird sich mehrmals überlegen ob er nochmals so etwas für TMT ausgibt, die nicht in Highend-Konstrukten spielen sollen. Plastikkorb, sieht nicht so schnieke aus. Aber holla die Waldfee, klingt als fertiges Konstrukt schon wirklich super. 
Hat mir ein wenig die Tränen in die Augen getrieben, wenn ich an meinen Aufwand denke, den ich betrieben habe, inklusive dem Eton 7"er...
Viel schlechter waren die beiden 5"er in der Spirit auf jeden Fall nicht. Und da wir die Teile in 2 Räumen jeweils mehrmals umgestellt haben und das Ergebnis immer ähnlich war, ist da wohl auch etwas dran.


----------



## Hänschen (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe erst gestern wieder dieses wahnsinnig tiefe Wummern gehört auf meinen Teufel 2.1 mit dem 20cm Sub .


Sowas muss einfach drin sein, denn ohne das hat man echt was verpasst - die Leute die zufrieden sind mit ihren 70 Hz Boxen kann ich echt nicht verstehn ^^.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich habe erst gestern wieder dieses wahnsinnig tiefe Wummern gehört auf meinen Teufel 2.1 mit dem 20cm Sub .
> 
> Sowas muss einfach drin sein, denn ohne das hat man echt was verpasst - die Leute die zufrieden sind mit ihren 70 Hz Boxen kann ich echt nicht verstehn ^^.



Ne, Basswummern möchte ich net unbedingt haben, schöne trockene Bässe sind mir lieber^^

Ich muss mich dieses Jahr zwischen neuen Lautsprechern (habe derzeit Grundig HiFi 1500a) oder nem neuen PC entscheiden, hm...

Kennt wer Kompaktboxen die sich auch sehr wandnah und unter eine Dachschräge stellen lassn und dabei dann natürlich noch gut klingen?


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Sowas muss einfach drin sein, denn ohne das hat man echt was verpasst - die Leute die zufrieden sind mit ihren 70 Hz Boxen kann ich echt nicht verstehn ^^.


 Und ich Leute denen 40-50hz reichen


----------



## Bier (19. Juni 2013)

Bevor mein Bass bis 40Hz runter wummert, hab ich lieber trockenen Bass bis nur 70Hz.
Naja aber brauch mir da keine Sorgen machen, hab trockenen Bass bis unter 25Hz


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juni 2013)

ist trocken jetzt das neue Fachwort für präzise?


----------



## Bier (19. Juni 2013)

Du weißt was ich meine


----------



## loltheripper (19. Juni 2013)

Machen eigentlich Lautsprecherkabel wirklich einen Klanglichen Unterschied aus oder ist das nur Geldmacherei?


----------



## Diavel (19. Juni 2013)

Das ist umstritten. Meiner Meinung mach machts kein Unterschied. Für den normal User ist es auf jeden Fall wuppe.


----------



## Thallassa (19. Juni 2013)

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich da bisher nicht sprechen, aber bald, da ich im Rahmen einer stark verzögerten Reklamation vom Händler ein FiiO rc-wt1 Kabel geschenkt bekomme - werde ja dann hören, ob das zu dem Standartkabel bei den UM3X eine klangliche Verbesserung bringt. Ich bin gespannt. 
Viele halten es aber für Voodoo.


----------



## b0s (19. Juni 2013)

Hatten wir das nicht erst vor ein paar Seiten?

Zwischen minderwertigem Klingeldraht und gut dimensionierten Kabel mit ordentlichem Kontakt kann sich schon was merkliches tun, im High End gehts da eher um Randerscheinungen die verschwindend gering sind und im wesentlich durch individuellen Geschmack bestimmt werden *aus dem Fenster lehn*.

Jedenfalls gibt es dazu keine endgültige definitive Aussage. Rein physikalisch macht fast alles einen Unterschied 
(Aber Physiker lassen bei näherungsweisen Bestimmung von Werten auch gerne mal den Großteil des Terms zur Berechnung weg , sobald er ab einer gewissen Größenordnung das Endergebnis nicht mehr signifikant beeinflusst)


----------



## Diavel (19. Juni 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich da bisher nicht sprechen, aber bald, da ich im Rahmen einer stark verzögerten Reklamation vom Händler ein FiiO rc-wt1 Kabel geschenkt bekomme - werde ja dann hören, ob das zu dem Standartkabel bei den UM3X eine klangliche Verbesserung bringt. Ich bin gespannt.
> Viele halten es aber für Voodoo.


 
Bei Multi BA ist es aber auch ne andere Geschichte. Da spielt der Widerstand des Kabels ne große Rolle.

Ich kann zumindest sagen, dass das UE Custom Kabel genauso klingt wie das Standartkabel des Tf10.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Juni 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Kennt wer Kompaktboxen die sich auch sehr wandnah und unter eine Dachschräge stellen lassn und dabei dann natürlich noch gut klingen?


 
Ja kenne ich!



loltheripper schrieb:


> Machen eigentlich Lautsprecherkabel wirklich einen Klanglichen Unterschied aus oder ist das nur Geldmacherei?


 
Beides! Es gibt sowohl einen klanglichen Unterschied, der je nach Anlage und Anlagenkonzept von praktisch nicht hörbar bis deutlicher Unterschied differiert, als auch völlig überzogene Preise mit Auswüchsen bis in den 5-stelligen Bereich...


----------



## kero81 (19. Juni 2013)

Moin.
Hab heute die Asus Xonar Dx eingebaut und jetzt hab ich Störgeräusche... Woran liegt das und wie behebe ich das?


----------



## Thallassa (19. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Hab heute die Asus Xonar Dx eingebaut und jetzt hab ich Störgeräusche... Woran liegt das und wie behebe ich das?


 
Ich hab dir doch schon in deinen Thread geschrieben =P
- Onboard-SoKa deaktiviert und Treiber deinstalliert?
- Soundkarte so weit weg wie möglich von der Grafikkarte eingebaut? (Grafikkarte im obersten Slot lassen und Soundkarte gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz nach unten wandern lassen!)
- Stromversorgung gecheckt? NUtzt du Adapter oder nativ den Floppy-Stecker des NTs?
- SoKa alleine eingebaut (mehrere Slots probieren) und mit OnBoard-Grafik gebootet?


----------



## kero81 (19. Juni 2013)

Hi,
jo. Hab ich so gemacht. Graka gaaaaaaaaanz oben und Soka gaaaaaaanz unten> Störgräusche.
Onboard Chip sowieso deaktiviert. Das war das erste was ich gemacht hatte. 
Stromversorgung mehrmals gecheckt. Ist mit dem Kabel des NT angeschlossen, also ohne Adapter.

Soka alleine hab ich noch nicht versucht. Aktuell ist sie im untersten PCIE Slot drin, dem schwarzen.



Mir ist aufgefallen, das es erst Brummt wenn die Graka installiert ist. Wie in meinem Thread geschrieben hatte ich die Graka testweise in den untersten PCIE Slot gesteckt. Nachdem ich sie jetzt wieder oben drin hab und die Soka unten, wurde nach dem Neustart ja erst alles inintialisiert. Es fing an zu Rauschen nacheem die Graka ready war. Kann ja wohl nicht sein, noch weiter auseinander kann ich die beiden nicht trennen...

Edit:
Hab jetzt den UNi Xonar Treiber installiert. Is es normal das der Balken bei der Installation ewigkeiten bei 100% stehen bleibt???


----------



## Hänschen (19. Juni 2013)

Da gibt's so eine Orgel von Visaton 

Orgue oder so, die soll guten Tiefbass bringen


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juni 2013)

Naja ne schöne 32´ Register Orgel spielt auch auf 16hz runter  

@Kero was für störgeräusche ? nen Brummen ?


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Da gibt's so eine Orgel von Visaton
> 
> Orgue oder so, die soll guten Tiefbass bringen


 
Ja, die arbeitet mit nem Dipol Subwoofer. Allerdings ist die nix für "normale Leute", da das Ding dadurch mind. 1 - 2 m vor der Wand stehen muss. Dafür braucht man in erster Linie Platz. 

Da ich ja bekanntlich nicht mehr normal bin, werde ich mir ja auch über kurz oder lang so nen Dipol Subwoofer bauen...


----------



## kero81 (19. Juni 2013)

Ja ka, die störgeräusche sind jetzt weg. Trotzdem klappt irgendwas nicht. Ich seh zb im Audio Center keinen Ausschlag vom eq wenn Ich Musik an habe. Die Effekte werden auch nicht angewendet wenn Ich sie anklicke. Ist das normal das die tteiberinstallatoon ewig dauert und bei 100% einfach stehen bleibt und Ne Meldung kommt Ich soll Ne xonar Karte einstecken??? Ich werd mir nie wieder Asus soka Dreck kaufen. Das is doch m Witz, Ich sitz hier seit 16.00 und versuch Ne soka zu installieren. Das is doch ned normal...


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Juni 2013)

Muss das Stromkabel an der Xonar angeschlossen sein?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn du was hören willst: ja. Wobei ich bei schlechtem Kontakt schon eine Art dritten Zustand hatte: Man konnte was hören, es war aber viel zu leise.


----------



## loltheripper (19. Juni 2013)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Muss das Stromkabel an der Xonar angeschlossen sein?


 Ja, sie warnen einen sogar vor der Treiberinstallation.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juni 2013)

kero. Ich würde sie umtauschen. Vermutlich hast du ein montagsmodel. Denn was du beschreibst, ist sehr untypisch.


----------



## kero81 (19. Juni 2013)

Das werde ich auch machen, geht morgen zurück. Ich werd ne andere Karte kaufen. Der Stromstecker KANN garkeinen richtigen Kontakt haben so wie der wackelt. Frage mich echt wer sowas baut...


----------



## Thallassa (19. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Das werde ich auch machen, geht morgen zurück. Ich werd ne andere Karte kaufen. Der Stromstecker KANN garkeinen richtigen Kontakt haben so wie der wackelt. Frage mich echt wer sowas baut...


 
Naja, die DX ist jetzt nicht gerade eine selten verkaufte Soundkarte. Probleme gibt's hier immer mal, aber deswegen gleich ne andere nehmen? Wobei ich immer noch für eine ASUS U7 wäre  
Der Stromstecker darf schon wackeln, solange du den Stecker richtig auf die Pins geschoben hast, passt alles.


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2013)

Naja, aber is schon normal das man ne abneigung gegen was entwickelt was verbuggt/fehlerhaft/nicht richtig funktioniert. Der wackelige Stromstecker ist schon hart an der Grenze. Auch bei dem Preis finde ich sowas inakzeptabel. Ich werd mir due U7 mal anschauen. 

Wie ist das mit dem Einbrennen des KH´s. Wirklich notwendig oder bloß Vodoo?!

BTW. gibts iwo nen Song zum runterladen, nachdem man die Soka/KH einstellen soll/kann?! Quasi ein Song, bei dem Gewiss ist das er Top aufgenommen wurde und ne sehr gute Qualität hat.


----------



## Thallassa (20. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Naja, aber is schon normal das man ne abneigung gegen was entwickelt was verbuggt/fehlerhaft/nicht richtig funktioniert. Der wackelige Stromstecker ist schon hart an der Grenze. Auch bei dem Preis finde ich sowas inakzeptabel. Ich werd mir due U7 mal anschauen.
> 
> Wie ist das mit dem Einbrennen des KH´s. Wirklich notwendig oder bloß Vodoo?!
> 
> BTW. gibts iwo nen Song zum runterladen, nachdem man die Soka/KH einstellen soll/kann?! Quasi ein Song, bei dem Gewiss ist das er Top aufgenommen wurde und ne sehr gute Qualität hat.


 
zu 1) Ich musste meine HD7870XT 4 Mal reklamieren, bis ich eine hatte, die funktionierte - ich mag sie trotzdem <3  
zu 2) Nicht notwendig. Es heißt eher, dass sich das Ohr an die Klangsignatur des Kopfhörers gewöhnt. Du musst den KH ja so oder so hören, wozu also ihn irgendwo hinlegen und 144 Stunden mit Pink Noise leise irgendwo spielen lassen? Wenn das so ist, warum würde man Kopfhörer dann nicht einfach burnt-in ausliefern lassen, wenn sich der Klang nochmal "verändert"? Ich kann's von technischer Seite jedenfalls nicht plausibel begründen. Das Burn-in findet statt, aber eher im Ohr/Kopf des Hörers.
zu 3) Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst


----------



## Lee (20. Juni 2013)

Soundkarten muss man gar nicht einstellen. Einfach alle Klangverbieger ausmachen und du hast das "beste" was dir die Karte liefert, zumindest in Musik.


----------



## JPW (20. Juni 2013)

Hast du noch einen PCI Slot an deinem Mainboard? 
Weil dann kann ich dir die Xonar D1 uneingeschränkt empfehlen, die hat auch keinen Stromstecker und die selbe Top Qualität wie die DX. 

Kopfhörer einbrennen sollte eigentlich Voodo sein, aber bei Meinem habe ich das Gefühl dass es was gebracht hat. Desto länger ich ihn benutze desto besser klingt er. 
Aber das könnte daran liegen, dass dein Gehör sich daran gewöhnt...

Edit: lol wieder 2 Leute schneller...


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2013)

Ja ka, dachte halt s gäb so ne art Mastersong nachdem die ganze Welt ihr Soundequip einstellt. ^^ Meinte weil die Mp3s die ich so hab oder Youtube bestimmt nicht gerade die beste Qualität hat.

Jo, hab nur HF an, das klingt für mich bis jetzt am besten. Mittlerweile läuft die Soka ja.  Tja, den KH finde ich wirklich etwas leiser als das G35. Werd ihn aber trotzdem behalten. Passt soweit... Mir ist aufgefallen das der KH so ca ab 75% Lautstärke (Windows Lautstärkeregler) nicht mehr lauter wird. Hat das jmd auch schon beobachtet?

Edit:
Habe das Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.0. Die DX steckt jetzt in einem PCI Sloi.


----------



## Thallassa (20. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja ka, dachte halt s gäb so ne art Mastersong nachdem die ganze Welt ihr Soundequip einstellt. ^^ Meinte weil die Mp3s die ich so hab oder Youtube bestimmt nicht gerade die beste Qualität hat.
> 
> Jo, hab nur HF an, das klingt für mich bis jetzt am besten. Mittlerweile läuft die Soka ja.  Tja, den KH finde ich wirklich etwas leiser als das G35. Werd ihn aber trotzdem behalten. Passt soweit... Mir ist aufgefallen das der KH so ca ab 75% Lautstärke (Windows Lautstärkeregler) nicht mehr lauter wird. Hat das jmd auch schon beobachtet?


 
Liegt daran, dass 250 Ohm doch ne Hausnummer sind. Das Phänomen hab ich allerdings noch nicht beobachten können. HF klingt am besten? Oo ernsthaft? Wieso dann so einen basslastigen Kopfhörer?  Wenn ich HF an habe, klingt das als würde ich nem Ultrasone HFI-780 lauschen ^^

Nein, so eine Art Mastersong gibt es nicht. Das kommt ganz auf den eigenen Geschmack an - rumprobieren ist angesagt - und Werkseinstellungen bzw. keine Klangverbieger für die meisten das "einzig wahre"


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2013)

Was hast du denn an wenn nicht HF?


----------



## Thallassa (20. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn an wenn nicht HF?


 
Gar nichts - gefällt mir (mittlerweile) am besten - vor 1 - 2 Jahren und noch weiter früher habe ich den Equalizer immer krass missbraucht. Da war alles verbogen, aber da hatte ich auch noch (teils) anderes Equipment
Aber unterwgs hab ich den Bass über den FiiO E07K um 2 (von 20) Stufen angehoben 
Ansonsten schraube ich lediglich die Bässe ein kleines Stück zurück, wenn ich mit meinem M100 Rock oder Metal höre, weil mir der Bass dann zu stark ist und die Stücke teilweise total aufgebläht klingen.
Aber hey, dir kann keiner vorschreiben, was du gut finden kannst und was nicht - stell es so ein, wie es dir am besten gefällt - nur wenn du etwas zu stark verbiegst solltest du mal überlegen, ob du tatsächlich den richtigen Kopfhörer erwischt hast.


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2013)

Hm, hab jetzt nochmal getestet. Merke nicht wirklich nen Unterschied zu HF und kein HF. Habe sonst 2 Channels, PCM 192 khz und 2-Lautsprecher gewählt. SPDIF aus kein Häkchen und Dolby Virtual Speaker auch kein Häkchen. Hört sich so ganz gut an. Ich lasse jetzt mal HF aus...

EDIT:
Achso, habe jetzt den aktuellen Treiber von der Asus Page installiert. Sollte ich eher den UNi Xonar Treiber nutzen?


----------



## JPW (20. Juni 2013)

Was genau bewirkt PCM?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja ka, dachte halt s gäb so ne art Mastersong nachdem die ganze Welt ihr Soundequip einstellt. ^^


Industrial Disease von den Dire Straits war afair mal eines DER CD-Teststücke. Aber natürlich das Original von (SA)CD und nicht ein umgewandeltes Youtube Video.
Die Dire Straits haben wohl als eine der ersten bekanntere Bands direkt über Digital Master für CD produziert.

Wenn du selbst Wiedergabegeräte bewerten willst, ist aber nicht nur entscheident ob es gut produziert wurde. Mindestens genau so wichtig ist es das Stück gut zu kennen. Nur so merkt man auch Detailunterschiede. 


Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Was genau bewirkt PCM?


PCM "bewirkt" nichts. Das ist unkomprimierter Ton.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dem Einbrennen des KH´s. Wirklich notwendig oder bloß Vodoo?!


 



Thallassa schrieb:


> zu 2) Nicht notwendig. Es heißt eher, dass sich das Ohr an die Klangsignatur des Kopfhörers gewöhnt. Du musst den KH ja so oder so hören, wozu also ihn irgendwo hinlegen und 144 Stunden mit Pink Noise leise irgendwo spielen lassen? Wenn das so ist, warum würde man Kopfhörer dann nicht einfach burnt-in ausliefern lassen, wenn sich der Klang nochmal "verändert"? Ich kann's von technischer Seite jedenfalls nicht plausibel begründen. Das Burn-in findet statt, aber eher im Ohr/Kopf des Hörers.


 


Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Kopfhörer einbrennen sollte eigentlich Voodo sein, aber bei Meinem habe ich das Gefühl dass es was gebracht hat. Desto länger ich ihn benutze desto besser klingt er.


 
Warum sollte KH einbrennen Voodoo sein? Über die Notwendigkeit kann man ja diskutieren, da sich das Ding auch bei normalem Gebrauch einspielt, aber Voodoo ist es ganz sicher nicht. 

Wie bei allen schwingenden Systemen verändern sich bestimmte Parameter vom Neuzustand zum eingespielten Zustand. Es finden z.B. u.a. in der Sicke Reckungen statt. Bei Lautsprechern (ein KH ist ja nix anderes) kann man das auch messen. Wenn man z.B. die Thiele Small Parameter eines Chassis bestimmt und dann die Werte des Neuzustands mit denen nach einigen Stunden Einspielen vergleicht kann man das auch ganz einfach sehen. 

Also bitte den Begriff Voodoo nicht so leichtfertig verwenden, nur weil man sich noch nie Gedanken zu einem Thema gemacht hat oder es nicht versteht. Sonst wäre die halbe Welt um uns herum Voodoo!



Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Was genau bewirkt PCM?


 
Wie Olstyle schreibt bewirkt das gar nichts, aber ganz recht hat er nicht. Mit komprimiert oder unkomprimiert hat das nämlich gar nichts zu tun. Es ist lediglich eine Möglichkeit digitale Musikdaten analog zu kodieren und wird z.B. bei der Audio CD oder auch bei DVDs genutzt.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2013)

PCM hat dann was mit komprimiert/unkomprimiert zu tun wenn man bei der digitalen Übertragung von PC zu AVR die Wahl hat entweder PCM oder doch DTS oder DolbyDigital zu nutzen.
Letztere komprimieren nämlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2013)

PCM und DTS bzw. Dolby Digital sind ja völlig unterschiedliche Dinge! Das eine ist wie gesagt lediglich eine Codierung und das andere sind Datenformate. Z.B. ein Festplattenplayer gibt an seinem Digitalausgang PCM aus, egal ob eine MP3, eine WAV oder ein Flac abgespielt wird. 

PCM wäre eher mit z.B. DSD zu vergleichen wie es als Alternative bei der SACD benutzt wurde. Wobei es natürlich nicht das selbe ist, sich sogar wesentlich voneinander unterscheidet.


----------



## JPW (20. Juni 2013)

Inwiefern hat diese Funktion Auswirkungen auf den Klang? 
Hört man da einen Unterschied? 
Ich habe meine Lautsprecher analog (Klinke) am PC angeschlossen.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2013)

PCM wirkt sich gar nicht auf den Klang aus, sondern ist eben nur ne Codierung. Die Treiberoption meint aber vermutlich "CD-Qualtiät" (was auch immer das sein soll) oder eben auch besser (Hochbit wird ja üblicherweise auch mit PCM übertragen).

Wenn du aber eh den Analogaugang nutzt, sollte es eigentlich keine Auswirkung haben?!

Aber Auswirkungen auf den Klang kannst du doch einfach selber hören - oder traust du deinen Ohren nicht?


----------



## Lee (20. Juni 2013)

Der HF Modus bei der Xonar schaltet im Übrigen nur die ganzen Klangverbieger aus. Das gleiche kann man erreichen, in dem man einfach keinen Hall, keinen EQ etc verwendet. Deswegen ist unter Umtständen auch kein Unterschied zwischen HF und nicht HF zu hören.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juni 2013)

Kopfhörer einspielen sorgt meist dafür, dass "klirrende" Höhen "rund" gespielt werden. (Wer es mal gemacht hat, weiß was ich meine. Ich habs damals bei meinen Yuin stark gemerkt gehabt).

Warum machen das nicht die Hersteller?
1. Ist es ein Indikator, dass du ein neues Gerät hast
2. (der eigentliche Grund), kostet es einfach geld die Kopfhörer so viele Stunden zu betreiben. Statt aus der China Fabrik vom Band direkt per Container in die Geschäfte, muss ein zwischenlager eingerichtet werden, was auch noch entsprechend angeschlossen werden muss. Strom dürfte auch nicht gerade günstig sein. Das würde sich also alles nur auf den Preis übertragen.

Was bringt das Einspielen?
Etwas plakativ gesprochen, wird das material "weich gespielt". Bei der Membran kann man es regelrecht fühlen. Man kann mal vorsichtig bei einem neuen Lautsprecher die "Welle" der Membran (also der Teil, wo der größte Teil der Bewegung passiert) eindrücken(nicht zerdrücken). Dann das ding 24h beschallen lassen und noch mal eindrücken. Man wird merken, dass sich der Widerstand minimal geändert hat. Man kann auch einfach mal ein papier, frisch aus dem 500gramm block, nehmen und einen halben tag lang rumwedeln (nicht knicken, wir wollen es ja nicht zerreissen). Man wird merken, dass das Blatt papier sich danach nicht mehr so steif anfühlt.
(Ich habe das jetzt mit absicht mal sehr anschaulich/oberflächlich veranschaulicht)


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (20. Juni 2013)

Eine sinnvolle Diskussion. Schön, das mal wieder zu sehen. 
Ich habe den Unterschied im Klang bei meinen Kopfhörern nach einiger Zeit auch gemerkt, in der Tat ist also eine Veränderung vorhanden. Wie stark die ist, ist eine andere Frage, die wohl für jeden Lautsprecher anders zu beantworten ist.
Also immer weiter so. Es gibt eben doch noch vernünftige Diskussionen hier. 

PS: Ganz ehrlich gesagt wollte ich hier nur Beitrag #10000 haben. ^.^


----------



## Diavel (20. Juni 2013)

Verdammter Abstauber! 

(Yeah 10.001)


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2013)

Moooin,
hab mich jetzt mal ein bissl belesen was das Thema "einbrennen" angeht. So rein vom Technischen klingt das auch alles Logisch. Auch bei Youtube habe ich etwas dazu gefunden, ich verlinke es mal falls Interesse besteht. Das Fazit das ich daraus gezogen habe, ist das die KH´s nicht zwingend "eingebrannt" werden müssen. Beim normalen hören geschieht dies eh. Aber ich machs trotzdem. So ein bissl Vodoo hat noch keinem Geschadet. (Achtung, ist als Spaß gemeint. Ich denke durchaus das es Sinnvoll ist und auch was bringt.) Leuchtstoffröhren z.b. müssen auch einbrennen um ihre volle Leuchtkraft zu entfalten.

Hier der YouTube Link:

New Speaker/Headphone Burn In Track. Pink Noise, Brown Noise and White Noise. - YouTube

P.s. Ich werde die Xonar DX jetzt doch erstmal behalten. Dennoch habe ich die Xonar U7 im Auge behalten.


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. Juni 2013)

Kennt ihr nen Gerät mit dem man mehrere Signale einfach durchreichen kann? Ich weiß leider nicht wirklich nach welchem Begriff ich da suchen soll

Am besten über 3 Cinch Eingänge und einen Cinch oder Klinke Ausgang


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2013)

Einen Audio-Switch meinst du.
Zum Bleistift:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001PIBLX6/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_de?ie=UTF8


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. Juni 2013)

Sieht nicht allzu hochwertig aus


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2013)

Das war nur der erstbeste Treffer. Mit dem Suchbegriff findest du auch noch Andere.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2013)

So nen Switch kann man auch selber löten und das Ganze beliebig hochwertig machen...


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn man vernünftig löten kann und die Muße dazu hat geht das natürlich auch.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2013)

Ja ist nicht schwer, bloß ist das teurer als man denkt, weil selbst wenn man die billigsten Buchsen und Schalter nimmt die man findet es fertig dennoch billiger gekauft werden kann.

Lediglich wenn man es wirklich hochwertig machen will und entsprechende Komponenten kauft spart man Geld zu hochwertigen Fertiglösungen. 

Sinn macht es daher nur, wenn man was wirklich ordentliches haben will - billig ist es dann aber so oder so nicht.


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2013)

Ist aber meistens so das Fertigprodukte billiger sind. Wird ja in Massen Produziert und daher sinken halt die Kosten.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2013)

Wie gesagt, das ist qualitätsabhängig. Man dürfte sich schwer tun einen solchen Switch für unter 10€ inkl. Gehäuse selbst zu bauen. Aber dafür wird man für vlt. 200€ einen bauen können der qualitativ über allem liegt was man fertig kaufen kann.


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. Juni 2013)

50 Teuro würde ich schon zahlen


----------



## Thallassa (20. Juni 2013)

Interessehalber: was hab ich von so einem teuren auduo-switch, abgesehen davon, dass ich dann eben wohl bei der signalübertragung/durchleitung/verteilung keinen qualitätsverlust habe? Und ließe sich sowas ggf. Nicht wesentlich günstiger bewerkstelligen?


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich denke ja mal das es nur auf guten Kontakt und gute Abschirmung ankommt?!


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Gut von schlecht unterscheidet neben der Kontaktsicherheit der Buchsen und Schalter auch deren Langzeitstabilität, die Übergangswiderstände, die mechanische Stabilität, generell die Konstruktion der Buchsen und Schalter usw...

Auch wenn jetzt der eine oder andere wieder das böse V Wort in den Mund nehmen will: man kann durchaus auch klanglich eine gute von einer schlechten Buchse unterscheiden... Ob man deswegen 40€+ für ne WBT ausgeben muss, dass soll dann jeder selber entscheiden. Aber Neutrik macht z.B. sehr schöne Buchsen und Stecker, die zwar auch nicht billig sind, aber noch im Rahmen bleiben wie ich finde.


----------



## Hänschen (21. Juni 2013)

Ich denke die Abschirmung ist wichtig, da müssen wohl alle Drähte vom Stecker bis zum Schalter abgeschirmt sein (mit dieser Massefolie im Leiter) - vielleicht noch gekapselte Steckerbuchsen etc.

Und den mehrstelligen doppeltpolig schaltenden Umschalter () muss man auch erstmal irgendwo auftreiben, das Gehäuse muss sowieso dicht sein und irgendwo an Masse/Abschirmungsfolie mit dran sein - ich schätze an der Eingangsstecker-Masse.

Und Gehäuse bauen mit Sägen/Feilen/Bohren ist echt ne Pest (Planen, Ausführen, etc.) - aber bestimmt aufbauend wenn man es mal geschafft hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Umschalter bekommt man da wo man die Buchsen auch bekommt. Schirmung ist nicht zwingend erforderlich und das Gehäuse mit ein paar Löchern für die Buchsen und die Achse des Umschalters zu versehen ist eigentlich kein Ding. Sägen und Feilen muss man jedenfalls nicht um ein paar Buchsen und einen Umschalter zu befestigen - ein Schälbohrer wäre aber gut.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2013)

Ja gut, wenn man einen Schälbohrer hat, dann ist das nciht das Problem.

Ich durfte mal ein Gehäuse nur mit normalen Bohrern und Pfeile/Säge anpassen.
Rechteckige Löcher und Runde löcher, aber zwei seiten gerade. Das ist schon ein Spaß, nicht.
Dabei war das Blech da gerade mal etwa 1-2mm dick.

Außerdem ist Abschirmung schon nicht unwichtig. Wenn man pech hat, empfängt man sonst sein Handy oder andere Funkgeräte. (Nicht immer, aber kann passieren)


----------



## Healrox (21. Juni 2013)

Ich würde der einfachhalt halber mit Holz arbeiten und die Isolierung entweder innen mit z.B. Alufolie oder aussen mit metallhaltiger Farbe realisieren.
So kleine Kistchen aus Blech mit den ganzen Buchsen, usw würde ich mir nicht antun wollen. Wenn man eh Metall verarbeit, bekommt man das bestimmt gut hin.

@BigBubby
1 - 2 mm Blech? Also ein 2mm Blech brauchst du ja fast nur, wenn du da regelmäßig mit nem Auto drüber fahren willst 
So ein Kasten ist ja in sich stabil. Da würde ich maximal 0.8er nehmen (die Stahlbleche von fast allen Gehäusen sind auch nicht dicker).


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte damals nicht die Wahl. Chef hat mir Kasten mit interieur und Buchsen in die Hand gedrückt


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. Juni 2013)

Selbstbau kommt leider nicht in Frage, so gut sind meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten nicht


----------



## kero81 (21. Juni 2013)

Healrox schrieb:


> Da würde ich maximal 0.8er nehmen (die Stahlbleche von fast allen Gehäusen sind auch nicht dicker).


Vertu dich da mal nicht. Wenn Du dir im Baumarkt 0,8er Blech kaufst ist das nich Legiert. So stabil ist 0,8er nicht, das kannste mit bloßen Fingern drücken. Ich würde mir so ne Box aus 1,5er Alu basteln, das fühlt sich wertiger an wenn man es anfasst. Schön gebürstet und dann bei Alutronic schwarz eloxieren lassen.  Hach, da kommt der Casemodder wieder durch. Wem darf ich eine bauen?!


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Ich würde auch zu Alu raten, 1,5mm mindestens. Das sieht gut aus, ist stabil und wesentlich einfacher zu bearbeiten als Stahlblech - dass dann ggf. auch noch rostet 

Die Gehäuse die ich mir für meine DIY Vor-Endkombi geholt habe (ebay aus China) sind locker aus 2 mm Alublech, die Front sogar aus 8 mm. Das sieht schon richtig edel aus!


----------



## kero81 (21. Juni 2013)

Jap, Alu ist einfach ein Edeler Werkstoff. *Schwärm*


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Wobei man nicht verschweigen sollte, dass man beim Bearbeiten aufpassen muss wie ein Luchs, dass man sich keine Kratzer einhandelt. Da ist Stahl aufgrund der höheren Härte schon im Vorteil.


----------



## kero81 (21. Juni 2013)

Tiefe Kratzer sind übel, ja. Kleinere kann man jedoch gut rausschleifen...

Ich hätte da mal n Problemchen. Denke ich zumindest.

Ich hab das DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm und eine Xonar DX. Ab ca. 75% Lautstärke in Windows wird der KH nicht lauter wenn ich bis 100% drehe. Bekanntes Problem weil die DX evtl. doch etwas zu wenig Leistung für den 77 hat oder was anderes? Und sollte ich den letzten aktuellen Treiber von der Asus Page nutzen oder den UNi Xonar Treiber? Den hier: UNi Xonar Drivers official page


----------



## Darkseth (21. Juni 2013)

Also meinen DT 880 600 Ohm hab ich mal kurz an der DX (am Frontpanel sogar) ausprobiert. Ab 50-60% wurde es mir schon unangenehm Laut.
Klanglich nur ein Ticken schlechter als am Yulong u100


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2013)

bis Sonntag teste ich mal bei mir. Habe auch dx und 250ohm 770dts.
hast du denn im audiocenter die kanäle auch auf 100%? Bei mir waren die anfangs bei 75-80

edit ich benutze den der HP


----------



## kero81 (22. Juni 2013)

Ja, sind auf 100%. Was meinst du mit HP?


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2013)

du fragtest welchen treiber wir nutzen...
 achja sinnvollerweise solltest du mir ein youtubeclip nennen, damit wir den lautstärke vergleich machen können.


----------



## kero81 (22. Juni 2013)

Ach das bezog sich auf den Treiber. Ich dachte das bezog sich auf die Lautstärke. 

Öhm jo, dann nehmen wir doch das hier mal:

Fink - Sort of Revolution - YouTube 

auf 480p 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMUiZwiBmNg


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2013)

Es wurde stetig lauter. von 0 bis 100.


----------



## Hänschen (22. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn Dynavox für eine Marke ?

Auf Amazon sind die Produkte top bewertet von den Käufern, die kosten auch sehr wenig die Lautsprecher


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2013)

Die Marke sagte mir bis jetzt auch nichts.
Die scheinen ein wenig zaubern zu können. Die haben auch Röhrenverstärker und da gibts im HiFi Forum ungewohntes Lob für. Kommentar war wohl "Da ist nur ******* drin, aber was raus kommt verwundert ein doch".
Wie das bei den LS weiß ich nicht.

Wohl gemerkt bei den Bewertungen steht immer "top für den preis"


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juni 2013)

Dynavox bieten günstige Geräte abseits des Mainstreams. Die zeigen, dass ein günstiger Verstärker nicht ein aufwärmen der immer gleichen Schaltungen sein muss oder dass es auch Boxen jenseits der üblichen langweiligen Bassreflex 2-oder 3-Wegeriche.

Die Produkte sind deswegen nicht unbedingt für jedermann, aber im Allgemeinen fürs Geld gut (mehr als das sollte auch niemand anderes schaffen können).


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Juni 2013)

Ich durfte heute mal die größten Dali Ikon an einer Gold Note Micro Kette (Vollvestärker, CD-Player, D/A-Wandler) hören und auch schön mit der Konstellation rumspielen. Das ist echt ein krasser Unteschied wenn man den CD-Player nur als Laufwerk verwendet. Und was die externen NTs an Klang rausholen hätte ich mir nie denken können^^

Die Gold Note Elektronik hat echt ein klasse P/L, wenn ich zu Geld komme werde ich mir die Kette kaufen, muss nur mal schauen was an Lautsprechern dran kommt, die müssen dann nen zirmlich hohen Wirkungsgrad haben.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich HiFi-Ketten in DC Technik und reinem Akkubetrieb? Damit wäre man doch einen Großteil der ungeliebten Effekte aus den Netzteilen los.
In Zeiten von E-Autos sollte die Energieversorgung für ein paar Stunden Musik ja handlebar sein.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Juni 2013)

Der ASR Emitter hat ein Akkunetzteil, aber ich weiß nicht ob der nur mit dem laufen kann.

Und der kostet gebraucht immer noch seine 4,5k....


----------



## The_Trasher (22. Juni 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich durfte heute mal die größten Dali Ikon ....


 
Was wars denn für eine ? Die 7'ner ?


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Juni 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Was wars denn für eine ? Die 7'ner ?



Das weiß ich eben nicht mehr genau, waren auf jeden Fall die größten, also das Topmodell aus der Ikon Reihe.

Hat sich sehr gut angehört, der Klang war fast wie aus Röhre, nur mit nem kräftigeren Bass und doch irgendwie noch mehr Griffigkeit und Tranzparenz als aus nem Röhrenverstärker.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Der ASR Emitter hat ein Akkunetzteil, aber ich weiß nicht ob der nur mit dem laufen kann.
> 
> Und der kostet gebraucht immer noch seine 4,5k....


Ich persönlich würde da auch kein Geld für ausgeben.
Aber bei dem Kommentar zu Verbesserungen durch externe Netzteilen hab ich mir halt gedacht die ideale Lösung müsste doch sein die Verbindung zum Netz ganz zu lösen.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Juni 2013)

Das wäre wohl das beste, da ja auch Stomaufbereiter den Klang verbessern sollen.

Wobei ich da lieber auf etwas Klang verzichte und es dafür günstiger habe, ein externes Netzteil wäre das höchste der Gefühle bei mir.


----------



## Hänschen (22. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal ich bin ja gelernter Elektroniker und wenn ich immer das Innere von diesen HighEnd Verstärkern gucke (in Zeitschriften zB.) sehe ich nur solide und nachvollziehbare Konstuktion bzw. Bestückung.

Selbst wenn das Kleinserien sind, sind es doch mehr oder weniger günstige elektronische Bauteile - Widerstände, Transistoren usw.

Das Einlöten und Schrauben von Hand kann doch nicht einen Preis von teilweise über 10k rechtfertigen.

Die Entwicklung kann es auch nicht sein, da das alles altbekanntes Wissen sein dürfte - das gab es alles schon vor zig Jahren meistens, liegts am Patent evtl. ?



Warum machen die nicht mal einen HighEnd Standard für die Massen und starten eine Massenfertigung ?


Irgendwie fühle ich mich total Verar....ht


----------



## The_Trasher (22. Juni 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das weiß ich eben nicht mehr genau, waren auf jeden Fall die größten, also das Topmodell aus der Ikon Reihe.
> 
> Hat sich sehr gut angehört, der Klang war fast wie aus Röhre, nur mit nem kräftigeren Bass und doch irgendwie noch mehr Griffigkeit und Tranzparenz als aus nem Röhrenverstärker.



2 oder 3 Tieftöner
2: Entweder die 5 oder 6, 6er hat größere Membranflächen, ist auch allgemein größer.
3: Dann ist die 7'ner


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Juni 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> 2 oder 3 Tieftöner
> 2: Entweder die 5 oder 6, 6er hat größere Membranflächen, ist auch allgemein größer.
> 3: Dann ist die 7'ner



Dann wars die 7er. Sehr schöner Lautsprecher, bei mir werdens aber Kompaktboxen werden^^


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung kann es auch nicht sein, da das alles altbekanntes Wissen sein dürfte - das gab es alles schon vor zig Jahren meistens, liegts am Patent evtl. ?


Ich kenne das bei uns in der Firma nur aus der Funk-Technik, dürfte aber halbwegs auf HighEnd Audio übertragbar sein.

Da ist es auch so dass die eigentliche Funktion der Schaltung quasi immer trivial ist. Wo aber ein riesen Aufwand rein gesteckt wird, ist die korrekte Abstimmung auf den gewünschten Arbeitsbereich und gleichzeitig das vermeiden von Störungen.
Dass ein Widerstand als Bauteil einen ohmschen Widerstand bietet, ist ja nur eine seiner Eigenschaften. Er hat auch eine Induktivität und eine Kapazität. Ja selbst Leiterbahnen haben das und können eine ganze Schaltung versauen.

Das alles zu untersuchen und zu optimieren(oft hilft nur Erfahrung kombiniert mit ausprobieren, simulieren kann man da kaum noch) kostet nunmal Zeit und die kostet Geld. Wenn das Ergebnis dann nur ein paar hundert Leute auf der Welt interessiert, steigt der Produktpreis durch das Einrechnen der Entwicklungsleistung natürlich zu einem Preis, der in einem geradezu absurden Verhältnis zu den Bauteilkosten steht.

Das muss jetzt nicht heißen, dass alle Preise vollkommen gerechtfertigt sind. Unter Umständen können aber eben auch mehrere Zehntausend € den realen Produktkosten bei der gegebenen Stückzahl entsprechen.


----------



## Hänschen (22. Juni 2013)

Aha das viele Rumprobieren/Abstimmen und die Kleinserie könnte auch erklären wieso die "lumpige" Platine die ich mal sah in einem HighEnder steckte der mehrere Tausend kostete - hab leider kein Bild, es war wohl eine Audio Zeitschrift (aber sah echt wie vom Chinafließband auf einer 80er Jahre PCB aus - total simpel)


Auch schien mir zB. im Chassis Bereich dass immer wieder Modelle abgelöst werden durch neue mit anderen Betriebsparametern - dann muss man alles neu entwickeln etc.

Bestimmt ist es in der Elektronik mit den Bauteilen ähnlich - ständige Neuentwicklungen durch abgeänderte Bauteile etc.


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juni 2013)

Das ist wirklich nicht so trivial, wie man meint.
Auch wenn Grundschaltungen meist offensichtlich sind, ist Schaltungsdesign nicht ganz so einfach.
Dazu ist es auch so, dass jede Änderung immer auch nachteile mit sich bringt.
"so einfache Widerstände" haben z.B. 5% Streuung. Das kann schon einen erheblichen unterschied machen, besonders wenn dann merhere kommen. Wenn man widerstände integriert brauchen sie dafür wiederum enorme flächen und das geht halt nur begrenzt. Wenn man einen Widerstand nicht durch Fläche, sondern durch Takt erzeugt, hat man wiederum artefakte, die man ausgleichen muss in der Audiotechnik. Dazu kommen dann noch fragen der effizienz, serienstreuung, lokales Matching, etc ppp.

Es klingt immer trivial, bis man das mal wirklich selber gemacht hat. (bzw. machen musste  )

Übrigens würde ich statt externem netzteil einfach einen Akku als "zwischenspeicher" missbrauchen. Man muss ja nicht mal komplett auf Akku setzen, sondern diesen nur als Konstantspannungsquelle missbrauchen. Bzw. zwei Stück im wechsel, damit nicht eventuell überlagerungseffekte auftreten durch gleichzeitiges laden und spielen.


----------



## kero81 (22. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal, was genau macht dieses SVN im Audio Center der Xonar DX, ausser das es etwas leiser wird?


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juni 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Und was die externen NTs an Klang rausholen hätte ich mir nie denken können^^



Die Stromversorgung ist das am meisten Unterschätzte Teil einer Hifi Anlage! Ich habe sowohl meinen Plattenspieler, als auch meine Phonostufe mit besseren NTs gepimpt und mein Netzwerkplayer ist ein Naim... 

Auch einer der Gründe warum externe Sokas oft mehr Potential haben ist einfach die bessere Stromversorung (solange man die nicht über USB spannungsversorgt)



Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich HiFi-Ketten in DC Technik und reinem Akkubetrieb? Damit wäre man doch einen Großteil der ungeliebten Effekte aus den Netzteilen los.
> In Zeiten von E-Autos sollte die Energieversorgung für ein paar Stunden Musik ja handlebar sein.


 
Es gibt Quellen und Vorstufen mit Akku, eine Endstufe ist mittels Akku nicht so leicht zu versorgen, das hängt mit der geforderten Dynamik zusammen.



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Der ASR Emitter hat ein Akkunetzteil, aber ich weiß nicht ob der nur mit dem laufen kann.
> 
> Und der kostet gebraucht immer noch seine 4,5k....


 
Der Emitter hat in Vollausbau 3 Netzteile, für die Vorstufe eins (da gibts dann die Akkuversorgung) und für jeden Endstufenzweig eines. Das Ganze wiegt dann gut über 100kg und klingt sterbenslangweilig. Das Ding ist der beste Beweis, das eine reine Materialschlacht nicht zwingend das Beste ist!

Aber dafür ist der Herr Schäfer ein überaus hilfsbereiter und freundlicher Mensch! Manchen gefällt auch der Klang des Emitters, das ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Mir ist das zu ruhig...



Hänschen schrieb:


> Auch schien mir zB. im Chassis Bereich dass immer wieder Modelle abgelöst werden durch neue mit anderen Betriebsparametern - dann muss man alles neu entwickeln etc.
> 
> Bestimmt ist es in der Elektronik mit den Bauteilen ähnlich - ständige Neuentwicklungen durch abgeänderte Bauteile etc.


 
Nein, daran liegt das nicht. Chassis werden nicht erneuert, wenn ein Kunde die in ein Produkt einbaut. Das wäre ja dämlich, wenn der Chassishersteller so ein Produkt einstellt und durch ein anderes ersetzt! Betriebswirtschaftlicher Selbstmord quasi.

Der Preis kommt aus dem Abstimmungsaufwand, dem Fertigungsaufwand (Gehäuse...), der geringen Stückzahl und einer gesunden Marge. Wenn es so einfach wäre High-End Komponenten für einen Bruchteil des Preises zu bauen, dann gäbe es die auch oder glaubst du auf die Idee wäre noch niemand gekommen? Es gibt da sicher kein  High End Kartell, dass die Preise künstlich oben hält!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was genau macht dieses SVN im Audio Center der Xonar DX, ausser das es etwas leiser wird?


 
Meines Wissens ist das eine dynamische Lautstärkeanpassung. Das soll wohl dafür sorgen, dass unterschiedlich laute Musikstücke normalisiert werden. Die Dynamik des Titels selber wird dabei wohl nicht verändert, sondern nur die Lautstärke immer so angepasst, dass alle Titel die gleiche Maximalamplitude haben. So habe ich die Funktion damals jedenfalls verstanden.


----------



## kero81 (23. Juni 2013)

Ist das nicht negativ? Soll doch so sein das bestimmte Instrumente lauter sind als andere. Ich erinnere mich da an einen Thread vor ewigkeiten der genau über sowas berichtet hat. Das heutige Musik nurnoch eine Lautstärke hat. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2013)

Schon alleine weil SVN ja garkeinen Überblick darüber hat was als nächstes an Ton kommt kann es nicht sinnvoll arbeiten. Einfach aus schalten und fertig.
Wer eine Normalisierung zwischen Stücken von verschiedenen Alben will sollte ReplayGain nehmen.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es gibt Quellen und Vorstufen mit Akku, eine Endstufe ist mittels Akku nicht so leicht zu versorgen, das hängt mit der geforderten Dynamik zusammen.


Gerade was starke Schwankungen an geht ist eine Batterie deutlich stabiler als ein Netzteil. Und zusätzlich mit Kondensatoren stützen kann man beide gleichgut. Ein Problem sehe ich da nicht. 

Man braucht bei der Endstufe halt nur relativ viel Energie, aber die braucht ein Tesla ja auch.


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo an Alle!

ich möchte hier all diejenigen, welche eine *Xonar Soundkarte* besitzen und nutzen um einen* kleinen Gefallen *bitten.
Ich habe ein Problem, welches ich zuvor mit der Xonar DX hatte und jetzt    mit der Xonar STX. Zunächst dachte ich es läge an der Xonar DX weil   sie  etwas billiger ist, aber auch die Xonar STX verursacht eine Art    statisches Geräusch,  welches ich durch die Kopfhörer wahrnehmen kann,    sobald ich z.B. ein Video bei YOutube pausiere. Sobald ich die    Lautstärke erhöhe, nehme ich das Geräusch deutlicher war.  

Nun meine kleine Bitte an die Xonar Besitzer: (und ihr würdet mir  hiermit wirklich weiterhelfen)

1. stellt im Xonar Treiber den Audiokanal auf *8* Kanäle. (bei 8 höre ich es am deutlichsten) siehe: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-i...20settings.JPG
 2. öffnet ein beliebiges Video z.B.  bei Youtube,
3. jetzt pausiert das Video
4. geht wieder in den Xonar Treiber und stellt auf maximale Lautstärke. 

Wenn Ihr auch eine Art *Rauschen* hören könnt, dann lasst mich es   bitte wissen, denn somit kann ich definitiv alle anderen  Fehlerquellen   ausschließen und die Karte wieder zurückschicken. Leider  habe ich   keinen zweiten PC um die Soundkarte dort zu testen.

Danke schonmal!!


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2013)

*7950vs660*, gerade ausprobiert und herumprobiert.
Wenn man das Szenario genau nach deiner Beschreibung reproudziert, kommt fuer kurze Zeit ein Rauschen. Ziehmlich leise, aber es ist da.
Wobei ich dieses Rauschen im Normalbetrieb nicht wahrnehme. Erst wenn ich die Lautstaerke voll aufdrehe, was ich ja im Normalbetrieb gar nicht machen kann.

Hardware: Asus Xonar Essence STX, Mainboard: Asus Z68 Pro V Gen3, Beyerdynamic T70


----------



## sinthor4s (23. Juni 2013)

Ich habe dieses Rauschen auch, allerdings ist es dermaßen leise, dass ich das Fenster schließen musste um es überhaupt zu hören.

Soundkarte: Xonar DX
Kopfhörer:   AKG K701


----------



## Dark-Blood (23. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, 
hab mal ne kleine Frage: 
Lohnt sich ein Receiver zum zocken mit Kopfhörern? 
Soeiner wie der Onkyo TX-NR414. 

Wie sind die im Vergleich zu ner internen Soundkarte?

Gruß


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2013)

Nur fuer Kopfhoerer oder willst auch Lautsprecher daran anschliessen?
So richtig vergleichen kann man die mMn nicht, kommt drauf an was du genau damit machen willst.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schon alleine weil SVN ja garkeinen Überblick darüber hat was als nächstes an Ton kommt kann es nicht sinnvoll arbeiten. Einfach aus schalten und fertig.
> Wer eine Normalisierung zwischen Stücken von verschiedenen Alben will sollte ReplayGain nehmen.
> 
> Gerade was starke Schwankungen an geht ist eine Batterie deutlich stabiler als ein Netzteil. Und zusätzlich mit Kondensatoren stützen kann man beide gleichgut. Ein Problem sehe ich da nicht.
> ...


 
Ich weiß nicht wie gut und wie schnell so ein Akku einem kurzen Bassimpuls folgen kann. Klar, mit Elkos kann man da natürlich auch nachhelfen und das Ganze irgendwie technisch in den Griff bekommen.

Aber die Energie, die man für den Betrieb einer Endstufe braucht, zumal wir ja hier von einer absoluten High End Anwendung sprechen würden und die Endstufen da mit sehr hohem Ruhestrom bzw. in Class A betrieben werden ist eben nicht so einfach in nem Akku gespeichert. 

Gerade dein Beispiel mit dem Tesla zeigt ja das Problem: Kosten, Langlebigkeit, Platz, Temperatur,... Ich wollte sowas jedenfalls nicht im Wohnzimmer stehen haben!

Dazu kommt, dass gerade Endstufen relativ unempfindlich ggü. Netzstörungen sind. D.h. der Effekt, der dort zu erzielen wäre ist - wenn überhaupt vorhanden - sehr gering.

Noch entscheidender ist aber auch, dass aus so nem Akku keinesfalls der perfekt glatte Gleichstrom herauskommt. Auch da muss man mit erheblichem Aufwand diesen noch "aufbereiten", damit er überhaupt einen Vorteil ggü. einem konventionellen, aufwändigem und ausgereiften NT hat. 



Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hab mal ne kleine Frage:
> Lohnt sich ein Receiver zum zocken mit Kopfhörern?
> Soeiner wie der Onkyo TX-NR414.
> ...


 
Nein, die KHV der meisten Verstärker oder auch AVRs ist eher bescheiden. Wenn, dann macht ein richtiger KHV Sinn. Am besten einer mit USB Anschluss. Beim richtigen Gerät macht da ne interne SoKa keinen Stich mehr!


----------



## Dark-Blood (23. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein, die KHV der meisten Verstärker oder auch AVRs ist eher bescheiden. Wenn, dann macht ein richtiger KHV Sinn. Am besten einer mit USB Anschluss. Beim richtigen Gerät macht da ne interne SoKa keinen Stich mehr!


 
Nen Kopfhörerverstärker (S-Amp) allein für sich hab ich scho und den nutze ich auch an meiner derzeitigen D2X. 
Hab aber das Gefühl, die Soundkarte hat nen Macken, weil da immer so n Schreddern bei bestimmten Filmszenen kommt. 
Ist komischerweise immer links oben ^^ 

Jetzt dachte ich, ich könnte die Soundkarte durch eben so nen Receiver ersetzen.
Und betreiben würde ich eben nur nen Kopfhörer, den K702


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juni 2013)

Mag sein, dass deine Karte nen Schuss hat, aber ein AVR ist rausgeworfenes Geld um damit lediglich nen KH zu betreiben. Zumal die KHVs da drin normalerweise eher lieblos gemacht sind. Das ist wie wenn du ein Auto kaufst, weil da so ein praktischer Zigarettenanzünder drin ist und deine Streichhölzer nass sind...

Für die 300€ die ein AVR kostet bekommt man mit Sicherheit USB KHVs die wirklich signifikant besser sind als Deine SoKa und vor allem der AVR als KHV! Reicht dir Stereo oder hörst du Surround?


----------



## Dark-Blood (23. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass deine Karte nen Schuss hat, aber ein AVR ist rausgeworfenes Geld um damit lediglich nen KH zu betreiben. Zumal die KHVs da drin normalerweise eher lieblos gemacht sind. Das ist wie wenn du ein Auto kaufst, weil da so ein praktischer Zigarettenanzünder drin ist und deine Streichhölzer nass sind...
> 
> Für die 300€ die ein AVR kostet bekommt man mit Sicherheit USB KHVs die wirklich signifikant besser sind als Deine SoKa und vor allem der AVR als KHV! Reicht dir Stereo oder hörst du Surround?


 
Ich zocke zumeist BF3 und in Zukunft dann BF4. 
Wobei mir hier n so n Surround ala verbesserter Stereo reicht (finde da die Ortung eh besser).
Ansonsten reicht mir in Filmen und gerade bei Musik Stereo.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juni 2013)

Das schränkt die Wahl an geeigneten KHVs dann doch ein. Die meisten sind aus dem Hifi Bereich und da ist Surroundsimulation nicht wirklich ein Verkaufsargument.


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *7950vs660*,  gerade ausprobiert und herumprobiert.
> Wenn man das Szenario genau  nach deiner Beschreibung reproudziert, kommt fuer kurze Zeit ein  Rauschen. Ziehmlich leise, aber es ist da.
> Wobei ich dieses Rauschen  im Normalbetrieb nicht wahrnehme. Erst wenn ich die Lautstaerke voll  aufdrehe, was ich ja im Normalbetrieb gar nicht machen kann.
> 
> Hardware: Asus Xonar Essence STX, Mainboard: Asus Z68 Pro V Gen3, Beyerdynamic T70


 



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Rauschen auch, allerdings ist es dermaßen leise, dass ich das Fenster schließen musste um es überhaupt zu hören.
> 
> Soundkarte: Xonar DX
> Kopfhörer:   AKG K701



Vielen Vielen DANK an euch, Ihr glaubt garnicht wie erleichtert ich bin. Ich habe diese Frage vor einer Woche im Headfi. org Forum gepostet und keiner ist darauf eingegangen. Super echt! 
Und ich habe wirklich alles versucht, sogar das Netzeil ausgewechselt um dieses Geräusch loszuwerden.
Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens das dieses Rauschen "normal" ist.

Allerdings werde ich die SOundkarte wieder zurückschicken und doch auf die Soundblaster Z Serie wechseln, denn die habe ich bereits getestet und dort ist kein Rauschen oder sonstiges zu hören.
Anzumerken ist das die Xonar STX Karte mit "Audiophil" beworben wird... ich denke ein echter Audiophil, was ich nicht bin, würde dieses Rauschen als garantiertes K.O Kriterium betrachten.

Gruß


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2013)

Meinst du die Essence STX?
Ich habe so eine Karte naemlich.
Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen. Das Rauschen hoer ich nur in deinem beschriebenen Szeanrio. 
Das ich ein Youtube Video anschaue, auf Pause druecke und dann Lautstaerke hochdrehe kommt so gar nicht vor.
Wenn ich im normalen Betrieb die Laustaerke auf Maximum drehe, ist gar kein Rauschen, so ueberhaupt nichts.
Was fuer Kopfhoerer verwendest du und wie ist der Treiber voreingestellt?


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Meinst du die Essence STX?
> Ich habe so eine Karte naemlich.
> Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen. Das Rauschen hoer ich nur in deinem beschriebenen Szeanrio.
> Das ich ein Youtube Video anschaue, auf Pause druecke und dann Lautstaerke hochdrehe kommt so gar nicht vor.
> ...


 
Ja die STX meine ich.

Das Rauschen, welches du jetzt auch mitbekommen hast, habe ich zuerst bei den Ladezeiten von Spielen mitbekommen, wenn z.B. ein beliebiges Spiel im Ladezustand ist (kein Sound) konnte man das Rauschen leicht hören. Ich betone leicht, aber es ist da. Ich habe mehrere Kopfhörer hier getestet bei allen das selbe, nur halt immer unterschiedlich laut aufgrund der verschiedenen Impedanzen. 

Das interessante dabei ist, dass dieses Rauschen, wie du auch sagst, nicht im Normalbetrieb (standby), oder bei Musik auftritt auch nicht bei maximaler Lautstärke,  nur bei Videos oder Spielen ist es zu hören. Ich kann mir leider auch nicht erklären wieso. 

Die Soundblaster Z Serie , die ich auch testen konnte, war mucksmäuschenstill , auch bei Videos und co. Also kann ich dank dieser Erkenntnis und deiner Bestätigung meinen Rechner, bzw Netzteil oder sonstiges als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. 

Ich hatte die Xonar Essence STX und die Soundlbaster ZxR hier im Vergleich und beide Karten sind sehr gut keine Frage, sofern man auch anständige Endgeräte besitzt um das Potenzial auszuschöpfen, aber dieses Rauschen der Xonar Karten.... obwohl sie fast 60 euro billiger ist als die ZxR, fällt es mir schwer mich für die STX zu entscheiden. Das wäre ein Kompromiss, welchen ich dann mindestens die nächsten paar Jahre bewusst hören würde.

Und nochmals vielen Dank an dich Verminaard und sinthor4s, Ihr habt mir echt geholfen.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2013)

Gerne, hoffe du wirst mit der Creative ZxR gluecklich.
Mir kommt so schnell keine Creative Karte mehr in den Rechner.
Sind wenigstens die Treiber mittlerweilen brauchbar geworden?


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Gerne, hoffe du wirst mit der Creative ZxR gluecklich.
> Mir kommt so schnell keine Creative Karte mehr in den Rechner.
> Sind wenigstens die Treiber mittlerweilen brauchbar geworden?


 
Ja im vergleich zur X-fi Generation auf alle Fälle. Ich hatte keine Abstürze oder sonst Probleme mit dem Treiber. Ich bevorzuge auch den Asus Treiber, welcher viel kompackter ist und zudem weniger MB auf der Festplatte benötigt. Es fehlt mir persönlich bei dem SB Treiber das Umschalten der Audoikanäle wie bei dem Xonar Treiber (2,4,6,8), und das Einstellen der Freqeuenz (44,48,96,192) was aber nicht so tragisch ist, weil man das auch über den Windows Soundmanager einstellen kann. Unterm Strich läuft der Treiber aber stabil (bis jetzt).


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juni 2013)

Der hypothetische Umstieg von einer Essence STX auf eine ZxR, würde der sich nur homöopathisch bemerkbar machen, oder aber doch signifikant?
Meine Kette: Essence STX > Brocksieper EarMax-SE > Sennheiser HD 800.


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Der hypothetische Umstieg von einer Essence STX auf eine ZxR, würde der sich nur homöopathisch bemerkbar machen, oder aber doch signifikant?
> Meine Kette: Essence STX > Brocksieper EarMax-SE > Sennheiser HD 800.


 
Den Umstieg von der STX auf eine ZxR würdest du insofern hören, dass die ZxR etwas mehr Bass und Punch im Sound hat als die STX, welche neutraler abgestimmt ist. Das wiederum kann man aber je nach Belieben durch das Umtauschen der Operationsverstärker an beiden dieser Karten selbst abstimmen. In Bezug auf Klangqualität würde ich sagen liegen beide Karten gleich auf. Die kleinen Extras wie z.B. DTS oder die Surroundsimulation der ZxR sind aber meiner Meinung nicht der Rede wert. Naja und die ZxR hat auch noch diese Tochterkarte für 5.1 ....wer es braucht...

Wenn dir das Rauschen der Asus Xonar Karte, wie ich oben beschrieben habe, nicht aufgefallen ist, oder es bei dir garnicht der Fall ist, dann würde ich dir nur abraten zur ZxR umzusteigen. Du hast keinen Mehrwert, außer du willst 5.1 auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2013)

Das Rauschen klingt schwer nach einem Bug im Treiber. Hattest du mal UniXonar versucht?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juni 2013)

7950vs660 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> 
> ich möchte hier all diejenigen, welche eine *Xonar Soundkarte* besitzen und nutzen um einen* kleinen Gefallen *bitten.
> Ich habe ein Problem, welches ich zuvor mit der Xonar DX hatte und jetzt    mit der Xonar STX. Zunächst dachte ich es läge an der Xonar DX weil   sie  etwas billiger ist, aber auch die Xonar STX verursacht eine Art    statisches Geräusch,  welches ich durch die Kopfhörer wahrnehmen kann,    sobald ich z.B. ein Video bei YOutube pausiere. Sobald ich die    Lautstärke erhöhe, nehme ich das Geräusch deutlicher war.
> ...



Mit meiner Essence STX mal eben nach deiner Anleitung getestet - bei mir rauscht nichts. Möglicherweise wirklich ein Treiberfehler? Benutze den UNi Xonar 1.71 Treiber.


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Rauschen klingt schwer nach einem Bug im Treiber. Hattest du mal UniXonar versucht?


 
Dank einiger User hier im Forum hat sich herausgestellt, dass das Rauschen nicht nur bei mir sondern auch bei den jeweiligen Usern vorhanden ist. Wie schon beschrieben ist es zwar leise und man hört es kaum und nur bei Videos oder Spielen, allerdings hört man es, vor allem wenn man davon Bescheid weiß 

Den Unixonar Treiber habe ich auch probiert, mit selben Ergebnis. Ich wüsste auch gerne ob man das Rauschen doch noch irgendwie wegbekommt. Glaube aber es hat eher was mit den Karten selbst zu tun. (Sowohl Xonar DX als auch STX sind davon betroffen)


----------



## Thallassa (23. Juni 2013)

Hab das auch mal probiert - bei mir rauscht schlichtweg gar nichts. Nutze den ganz normalen ASUS-Treiber für meine Xense. Genaue Version keine Ahnung, die aktuellste von der ASUS-Seite.

Korrektur: Wenn ich im Treiber Maximallautstärke anhabe, geht alles - wenn ich allerdings am Mischpult die Lautstärke auf Max. stelle, höre ich das rauschen. Ist mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen. Allerdings höre ich auch nie auf so üblen Lautstärken. Rauscht genauso, wenn ich den Andes in der Kette habe.


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Meine Kette: Essence STX > Brocksieper EarMax-SE > Sennheiser HD 800.



Das du kein Rauschen wahrnimmst liegt wahrscheinlich an dem Brocksieper EarMax-SE.
Versuch doch mal das Ganze indem du die Kopfhörer direkt an den Kopfhörerausgang der Xonar STX stöpselst. 
PS: Vergiss nicht im Treiber den Verstärker einzuschalten, weil die HD 800 mit 300ohm sonst zu leise sind.


----------



## soth (23. Juni 2013)

Habe es hier ebenfalls mit einer Xonar DX (Originaltreiber 7.12.8.1794) probiert.
Rauschen = Fehlanzeige


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Juni 2013)

Mit dem Originaltreiber hatte ich auch Rauschen, mit UniXonar hat sich das Rauschen komplett verabschiedet.


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Hab das auch mal probiert - bei mir rauscht schlichtweg gar nichts. Nutze den ganz normalen ASUS-Treiber für meine Xense.
> 
> Korrektur: Wenn ich im Treiber Maximallautstärke anhabe, geht alles - wenn ich allerdings am Mischpult die Lautstärke auf Max. stelle, höre ich das rauschen. Ist mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen. Allerdings höre ich auch nie auf so üblen Lautstärken. Rauscht genauso, wenn ich den Andes in der Kette habe.


 
Was meinst du mit Mischpult? Ich möchte klarstellen, ich hatte meine Kopfhörer direkt an den Kopfhörerausgang gestöpselt gehabt. Wenn du das Rauschen aber auch hören kannst, dann will ich nicht sagen erfreut, aber es tut gut zu wissen dass das Problem an der Soundkarte liegt und nicht an meinem System. 

Nun, natürlich hört man nicht in diesen Einstellungen oder maximaler Lautstärke, allerdings höre ich das Rauschen auch*leise*, wenn z.B. ein Spiel im Lademodus ist, oder ein Film gerade anfängt (noch kein Sound) auf normalen Einstellungen. 

Und natürlich gibt es größere Probleme als das, aber wenn ich schon 150€ für eine Soundkarte ausgebe, dann erwarte ich zumindest kein Rauschen.


----------



## kero81 (23. Juni 2013)

Moin,
ich hab das Rauschen mit der DX auch. Wenn ich SVN aktiviere wird es lauter. Ich nehme das Rauschen bis runter auf Lautstärke 36 wahr(Im Treiber).

Edit:
Was ist der Unterschied vom Uni Xonar Treiber zum original Asus Treiber?


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Habe es hier ebenfalls mit einer Xonar DX (Originaltreiber 7.12.8.1794) probiert.
> Rauschen = Fehlanzeige


 
Hey  Soth, welche Kopfhörer nutzt du? Kannst du mir sagen ob du die Schritte  so wie beschrieben befolgt hast? (8Kanäle, Video pausieren, max  Lautstärke)?
Ich hatte das Rauschen nämlich mit der DX, auch mit Originaltreiber von Asus.


----------



## Thallassa (23. Juni 2013)

7950vs660 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Mischpult? Ich möchte klarstellen, ich hatte meine Kopfhörer direkt an den Kopfhörerausgang gestöpselt gehabt. Wenn du das Rauschen aber auch hören kannst, dann will ich nicht sagen erfreut, aber es tut gut zu wissen dass das Problem an der Soundkarte liegt und nicht an meinem System.
> 
> Nun, natürlich hört man nicht in diesen Einstellungen oder maximaler Lautstärke, allerdings höre ich das Rauschen auch*leise*, wenn z.B. ein Spiel im Lademodus ist, oder ein Film gerade anfängt (noch kein Sound) auf normalen Einstellungen.
> 
> Und natürlich gibt es größere Probleme als das, aber wenn ich schon 150€ für eine Soundkarte ausgebe, dann erwarte ich zumindest kein Rauschen.


 
Ja, ist verständlich.
Bei mir hängt zwischen Kopfhörer und Soundkarte eben ein Mischpult, ein Pioneer DJM 250K. Wenn ich beim Pio dann die Lautstärke des KHs auf etwa der Hälfte habe (viel zu laut für mich, wenn ich darüber Musik höre etc.) dann höre ich das rauschen deutlich - im Treiber der SoKa ist die Lautstärke bei mir immer auf 100% - ich regel das dann je nach Bedarf über das Pult.

Wenn ich den KH direkt an der SoKa habe, rauscht es genauso. Auch bei sehr niedrigen Lautstärken ist das Rauschen wahrzunehmen.


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab das Rauschen mit der DX auch. Wenn ich SVN aktiviere wird es lauter. Ich nehme das Rauschen bis runter auf Lautstärke 36 wahr(Im Treiber).
> 
> Edit:
> Was ist der Unterschied vom Uni Xonar Treiber zum original Asus Treiber?



Ganz genau wie bei mir! Wenn man SVN zusätzlich aktiviert wird es nur noch schlimmer. Danke! 

Ich weiss nur das der Uni Xonar Treiber bessere Latenz haben soll und den 5.1 upmix irgendwie korrigiert, was das heißt oder bewirkt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## soth (23. Juni 2013)

7950vs660 schrieb:


> Hey  Soth, welche Kopfhörer nutzt du? Kannst du  mir sagen ob du die Schritte  so wie beschrieben befolgt hast?  (8Kanäle, Video pausieren, max  Lautstärke)?
> Ich hatte das Rauschen nämlich mit der DX, auch mit Originaltreiber von Asus.


Getestet habe ich mit einem DT880 und den TF10.
Audiokanäle auf 8, einmal mit einem Videoplayer und einmal mit einem Youtube Video .


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

Soo meine Damen und Herren, ein ganz großes DANKESCHÖN an alle netten User hier, die sich die Zeit genommen haben das mit ihrer Soundkarte zu testen, ich habe somit eine klare Antwort erhalten. 

Fazit: Das Rauschen liegt nicht an meinem System sondern an der Soundkarte selbst.

Gruß


----------



## kero81 (23. Juni 2013)

Muss jetzt auch was fragen.  Ich höre nur mit den DT 770 Pro 250Ohm und der DX. Im Audio Center hab ich 2-Channel eigestellt. Passt doch so, oder?! Mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich 8-Channel einstelle es lauter wird. Sollte ich 2.-oder 8-Channel einstellen?! Analog aus habe ich Kopfhörer gewählt.


----------



## Darkseth (23. Juni 2013)

Wie viele Channel, hängt von der Quelle ab. 8 Channel macht nur Sinn, wenn du eine 7.1 Soundausgabe hast.
6 Channel bei 5.1, und 2 Channel bei Stereo (also Musik)


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Muss jetzt auch was fragen.  Ich höre nur mit den DT 770 Pro 250Ohm und der DX. Im Audio Center hab ich 2-Channel eigestellt. Passt doch so, oder?! Mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich 8-Channel einstelle es lauter wird. Sollte ich 2.-oder 8-Channel einstellen?! Analog aus habe ich Kopfhörer gewählt.



Die Audiokanäle solltest du an die Signalquelle anpassen, sprich:

Musik, 2.0 Filme, Youtube etc. = 2 Kanäle

5.1 Filme = 6 Kanäle

Spiele, 7.1 Filme = 8 Kanäle, wobei ich das nur bei 3d Shootern auf 8 stellen würde.

Edit: Analog aus =Kopfhörer ist richtig.


----------



## kero81 (23. Juni 2013)

Also Soundausgabe heisst wenn ich z.b. an ein 5.1/7.1 Set ran gehe von der Soka her?! Warum wird es denn von 2-Channel zu 8-Channel bei gleich eingestellter Laustärke lauter?

Edit:
Ok, ist so verstanden. Nur verstehe ich noch nicht warum es lauter wird. Kann mir das jmd. erklären?!

Edit die zweite:
Bei Interesse sucht mal nach : Sound_Scientists-Instrumentally_Sound-2009 (gibts als free Dl)
Höre ich schon fast den halben Tag, macht so ein Spaß mit den 770.


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also Soundausgabe heisst wenn ich z.b. an ein  5.1/7.1 Set ran gehe von der Soka her?! Warum wird es denn von 2-Channel  zu 8-Channel bei gleich eingestellter Laustärke lauter?
> 
> Edit:
> Ok, ist so verstanden. Nur verstehe ich noch nicht warum es lauter wird. Kann mir das jmd. erklären?!


 
Warum es lauter wird, sorry, da bin ich überfragt.


----------



## 7950vs660 (23. Juni 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wenn ich den KH direkt an der SoKa habe,  rauscht es genauso. Auch bei sehr niedrigen Lautstärken ist das Rauschen  wahrzunehmen.



Thallassa, aber es rauscht doch nur wenn  du z.B. ein Video wie beschrieben pausierst oder? Denn bei Musik oder im  Standby sollte es nicht rauschen, auch nicht auf hoher Lautstärke.


----------



## Thallassa (23. Juni 2013)

Rauscht generell, seitdem ich den Test gemacht hab. Hab zwar die Settings wieder auf default umgestellt, aber dennoch. Mich stört das allerdings nicht, da es erst auftritt, sobald die Lautstärke jenseits von gut und Böse ist.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juni 2013)

Das ist vermutlich ein Grundrauschen sobald irgend eine Form von Signal vorhanden ist.
Das Spiel erzeugt ja eine Art "dauersignal". 
Wenn die Soundkarte kein Signal erhält, stellt er halt komplett den ausgang aus. Wenn irgend ein Signal vorhanden ist, ist er "offen". Hier fehlt sowas wie ein Filter für alles unter sagen wir -60dB.


----------



## Thallassa (24. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder was anderes. 
Ich hab mal aufgeschnappt, dass man IEMs, aber vor allem welche mit (multi)BA-treibern nicht überverstärken sollte. Ich hab meine um3x am FiiO E07K angeschlossen und betreibe sie bei gain 0, also 0 ohm ausgangsimpendanz. Wenn ich die ausgangsleistung auf 150 ohm stelle (und natürlich die lautstärke nach unten regel) klingen sie imho etwas dynamischer. Das wurde lediglich für 30 sek zu testzwecken gemacht.
Könnte dadurch im dauerbetrieb schaden entstehen, und wenn ja, wie ist das von technischer seite aus zu begründen?


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Juni 2013)

Ich habe bisher nur gehört, dass sich bei hoher Ausgangsimpedanz der Frequenzverlauf von Multi-BAs total verziehen soll und sie nicht mehr gut klingen sollen...


----------



## Diavel (24. Juni 2013)

Hä? Der Gain regelt doch nur die Vorverstärkung, hat doch nix mit der Ausgangsleistung am Hut.
Bis nen Multi BA übersteuert ist Dein Trommelfell längst durch. Die sind ja grade für hohe Pegel (Bühneneinsatz) konzipiert.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2013)

Ausgangsleistung auf 150 Ohm  Das sieht mehr nach ner Impedanz aus...


----------



## Thallassa (24. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ausgangsleistung auf 150 Ohm  Das sieht mehr nach ner Impedanz aus...





Diavel schrieb:


> Hä? Der Gain regelt doch nur die Vorverstärkung, hat doch nix mit der Ausgangsleistung am Hut.
> Bis nen Multi BA übersteuert ist Dein Trommelfell längst durch. Die sind  ja grade für hohe Pegel (Bühneneinsatz) konzipiert.


 
Ja, falsch ausgedrückt, sorry


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. Juni 2013)

Hab grade mal diese Razer Surround Tool geladen, da ich nur auf Onboard bin. Es klingt komisch, da ich eig generell alle Arten von Krankheiten von "Soundenhancern" bekomme. Aber shit man, Razer hat da schon was geiles gemacht. 
"Gute" 7.1 Virtualisierung auf Onboard. Hammer.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung was Razer dieses mal gemacht hat, aber die Barracuda war z.B. ein Sound-Wallhack. Da wurde die Dämpfung der Wand in CS und Co absichtlich ignoriert.


----------



## 7950vs660 (28. Juni 2013)

7950vs660 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> 
> ich möchte hier all diejenigen, welche eine *Xonar Soundkarte* besitzen und nutzen um einen* kleinen Gefallen *bitten.
> Ich habe ein Problem, welches ich zuvor mit der Xonar DX hatte und jetzt    mit der Xonar STX. Zunächst dachte ich es läge an der Xonar DX weil   sie  etwas billiger ist, aber auch die Xonar STX verursacht eine Art    statisches Geräusch,  welches ich durch die Kopfhörer wahrnehmen kann,    sobald ich z.B. ein Video bei YOutube pausiere. Sobald ich die    Lautstärke erhöhe, nehme ich das Geräusch deutlicher war.
> ...


 

OK Ladys und Gentleman,

ich freue mich darüber endlich eine Lösung für dieses "Rauschen" gefunden zu haben.

So banal wie es auch klingt, die XOnar Soundkarten sind auf 44khz und 16bit  im Standardmodus eingestellt. 
Also stellt man die *Bit-Tiefe auf 24-bit* im Windows  Soundmanager ein und das Rauschen, von dem ich berichtet habe,  verschwindet.

So ein Mist das ASUS die Einstellung der Bit-Tiefe garnicht im Treiber integriert hat. Und ich suche und suche seit Wochen nach einer Lösung! Jetzt hat die Suche ein Ende. Danke an euch alle und ich hoffe dabei noch jemanden geholfen zu haben.


Gruß


----------



## Verminaard (28. Juni 2013)

7950vs660 schrieb:


> OK Ladys und Gentleman,
> .... [Text]...


 
Getestet und fuer gut befunden, danke 
Rauschen auch hier komplett weg. 

Was so Einstellungen bewirken, wenn man sich nicht mit wirklich Allem beschaeftigt.


----------



## 7950vs660 (28. Juni 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Getestet und fuer gut befunden, danke
> Rauschen auch hier komplett weg.
> 
> Was so Einstellungen bewirken, wenn man sich nicht mit wirklich Allem beschaeftigt.


 
Ganz genau! deswegen wollte ich zunächst zur Creative Soundblaster Soundkarte greifen (plug&play) ohne Rauschen. 
Woher soll das jemand wissen der sich nicht 24/7 mit Soundkarten beschäftigt. an ASUS
an Euch


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2013)

Tip Top! 

Ich habs schon des öfteren angesprochen und tue es jetzt wieder.  Es geht um die Xonar DX in Kombi mit dem DT 770 Pro 250Ohm.
Und zwar wird es bei mir ab ca. 50% Lautstärke nicht lauter. Im Bereich 0-50% wird es kontinuirlich lauter, jedoch ab ca. 50% nicht mehr. Mir kommt es so vor als wären die kompletten 100% auf die 0-50% verteilt. Pro Schritt mit dem Mausrad wird die Lautstärke um je 2% erhöht. Von 0-50% geht das m.M.n. sehr schnell, bzw. wird pro Schritt die Lautstärke "sehr viel" lauter. Und bei 50% dann nicht mehr. Ich hoffe man versteht mein gebrabbel.  

*Woran liegt das?!*

- Hat die Xoanr zu wenig "power"?! 

- Liegt es an der seltsamen Treiberinstallation?! 
_(Treiberinstallation beginnt, läuft bis 100% Installationsfortschritt, bleibt ewig bei 100% stehen, Meldung erscheint ich solle eine Asus Xonar einstecken.) Ich kann dann nichts anderes machen als den Rechner zu reseten, der Treiber ist dann jedoch korrekt installiert. (Überprüft in der Systemsteuerung.) _

- Liegt es an dem fehlenden KH-Verstärker?

- Karte zu Hochohmig?!


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung  50% ist schon unerträglich laut für mich.


----------



## Darkseth (28. Juni 2013)

Bei mir gabs kein Problem. Ich bin nie über 50-60% gekommen, als ich kurz meinen dt 880 600 Ohm damals probiert hab, dann wurde es unerträglich. Wurde auch immer lauter.

Ist der Stromanschluss bei dir drin?
Probier mal den Unifiied treiber, mit dem hatte ich keine probleme. Hab den originalen aber nicht probiert

Die karte kann nicht zu hochohmig sein, ich vermute etwa 10 Ohm ausgangsimpendanz. Die ist aber bei nem Kopfhörer wurst
Es liegt 100%ig nicht am fehlenden Kopfhörerverstärker.
Rein theoretisch hat jede karte nen "Verstärker", denn sonst könnte man kaum was hören. Auch onboard hat nen "Verstärker"; die Frage ist nur wie stark 
Meine DX war bei 40-50% so laut wie mein Onboard bei 100%


----------



## Flipperflo (28. Juni 2013)

Wisst ihr, ob man einen klanglichen Unterscheid zwichen der Asus Phoebus und der Asus U7 mit dem Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro hören kann ?


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juni 2013)

Flipperflo schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, ob man einen klanglichen Unterscheid zwichen der Asus Phoebus und der Asus U7 mit dem Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro hören kann ?


 
Sicher kann man das, aber obs ein relevanter Unterschied ist, das ist ne andere Frage. Probiers doch aus, dann weißt du es...


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2013)

Ja, der Stromstecker ist richtig drin. Sonst würde ich beim öffnen des Audio Center eine Meldung bekommen. Den Uni Treiber habe ich schon versucht. Gleiches Bild bei der Installation und Lautstärkeregelung. Mir kommt es so vor als hätte die Karte nicht genug Saft um die Lautstärke ab 50% weiter zu erhöhen. Irgendwas stimmt auf jeden Fall nicht. Als Unerträglich laut würde ich die 50% nicht einstufen. Ich kann mich doch nicht täuschen das es nicht lauter wird. Echt komisch...

Was könnte das denn noch sein?!


----------



## 7950vs660 (28. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja, der Stromstecker ist richtig drin. Sonst würde ich beim öffnen des Audio Center eine Meldung bekommen. Den Uni Treiber habe ich schon versucht. Gleiches Bild bei der Installation und Lautstärkeregelung. Mir kommt es so vor als hätte die Karte nicht genug Saft um die Lautstärke ab 50% weiter zu erhöhen. Irgendwas stimmt auf jeden Fall nicht. Als Unerträglich laut würde ich die 50% nicht einstufen. Ich kann mich doch nicht täuschen das es nicht lauter wird. Echt komisch...
> 
> Was könnte das denn noch sein?!


 
Schonmal andere Kopfhörer getestet? Ich hatte auch für ne Zeitlang die DX in Kombination mit nem DT990 250ohm. Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Lautstärke.

Ich kann dir empfehlen:

1.Teste andere Kopfhörer
2. Schalte die Onboard Soundkarte in deinem Bios Menu ab.
3. Teste einen anderen PCIe Slot an deinem Motherboard.

Wenn das alles nichts bringt, dann ist entweder die Karte defekt, oder es liegt am Treiber. Treiber neu installiert hast du ja schon, aber diese Fehlermeldung " Asus Karte einstecken" sollte nicht erscheinen.


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2013)

Andere KH´s könnte ich noch testen und nen anderen Steckplatz. Hatte mich auch mal bissl durch Google gewühlt und da kam was wegen dem EPROM. Sollte der nachträglich überschrieben worden sein wurde die DX nicht richtig erkannt. Aber der EPROM meiner DX ist laut Systemsteuerung nicht überschrieben.

Am KH selbst kann es nicht liegen?!


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Juni 2013)

Irgendwie ist es jetzt nach diesem erneuten Rauschtest viel zu laut auf der Stufe der ich sonst höre, dafuq.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Tip Top!
> 
> Ich habs schon des öfteren angesprochen und tue es jetzt wieder.  Es geht um die Xonar DX in Kombi mit dem DT 770 Pro 250Ohm.
> Und zwar wird es bei mir ab ca. 50% Lautstärke nicht lauter. Im Bereich 0-50% wird es kontinuirlich lauter, jedoch ab ca. 50% nicht mehr. Mir kommt es so vor als wären die kompletten 100% auf die 0-50% verteilt. Pro Schritt mit dem Mausrad wird die Lautstärke um je 2% erhöht. Von 0-50% geht das m.M.n. sehr schnell, bzw. wird pro Schritt die Lautstärke "sehr viel" lauter. Und bei 50% dann nicht mehr. Ich hoffe man versteht mein gebrabbel.
> ...


 Wie gesagt hatte ich es mit explizit deiner Kombination, da ich auch beide habe, getestet mit dem von dir angegebenen Video und bei mir wurde es kontinuierlich lauter.
Schließ am besten mal irgend ein anderes Audiogerät an (ob jetzt kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher ist egal) und guck, ob es da auch passiert.

Die DX reicht auf jeden Fall aus, um die DT770Pro 250Ohm bis 100% durchgehend lauter zu befeuern.
(bedenke, dass natürlich es nicht gradlinig ansteigt, da es immer logarithmisch ist. Wir hören bei doppelten Schalldruck eben nicht doppelt so laut. Je nach persönlichem empfinden kann damit doppelte Lautstärke (gerade bei vorgeschädigten) nicht als doppelt so laut empfunden werden, während das für andere doppelt so laut ist)


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2013)

Probleme mit zu leisen Xonar DX sind zu 99% auf einen nicht richtig sitzenden Stromstecker zurück zu führen. Da der Treiber wohl nur kontrolliert ob eine Masseleitung vorhanden ist, muss das auch nicht zu einer Fehlermeldung führen.
Hörst du beim Booten denn das Relais schalten?


----------



## Lee (29. Juni 2013)

Bei der DX ist auf den Pins vom Stromanschluss so ein kleiner Plastikstopper. Vorallem beim rausziehen vom Stromstecker verschiebt der sich gerne mit, so dass der Stecker immer weniger Kontakt mit den Pins hat. Bei mir hat es geholfen, diesen einmal kräftig reinzudrücken, so dass der Stromstecker nahezu gänzlich auf den Anschluss drauf konnte. Dann hatte ich nie wieder Probleme mit dem Stromanschluss.


----------



## kero81 (29. Juni 2013)

Den Plastikstopper hab ich vom Stromanschluss entfernt. Jetzt passt der Stecker ganz rauf. Das Relais höre ich beim Hochfahren.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2013)

Hat sich denn auch am Ton was geändert?

Der Stecker ist leider ne Fehlkonstruktion und wurde bei den Nachfolgemodellen auch durch einen großen Laufwerksstecker bzw. jetzt einen nativen PCIe Chip ersetzt.
Ich hab bei meiner irgendwann so einen großen Stecker angelötet. Seitdem gibt es auch keine Probleme mehr wenn mal wer vor das Gehäuse getreten hat o.Ä. .


----------



## kero81 (29. Juni 2013)

Olstyle, wie meinst Du das ob sich was ma Ton geändert hat?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2013)

Du schreibst doch oben von Lautstärkeproblemen und später dann: 


kero81 schrieb:


> Den Plastikstopper hab ich vom Stromanschluss entfernt. Jetzt passt der Stecker ganz rauf. Das Relais höre ich beim Hochfahren.


Also war mit meiner Frage gemeint ob die Lautstärke mittlerweile passt.


----------



## kero81 (29. Juni 2013)

Achso, nee. Das ist schon länger her wo ich den entfernt habe. Da hatte sich danach nichts geändert. Auch mit anderen Kopfhörern keine änderung.


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juni 2013)

Schon mal ein paar Musiker mit Blasinstrumenten live erlebt (so 10 Meter entfernt) ?

Das ist die beste Soundanlage der Welt - soviel Druck und Präsenz erreichste nicht mal mit einer Millionen-teuren Anlage 




Brrr- es war auf einem Begräbnis, aber es war der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2013)

Beim nächsten Mal zu Moop Mama oder LaBrassBanda gehen, da ist der Anlass nicht so traurig  .


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auf YouTube zwei Videos gefunden zum Thema Frequenzgang/Hören:


20Hz to 20kHz (Human Audio Spectrum) - YouTube

Cool Hearing test - YouTube



Also ich kann mit meinem Teufel Motiv 2 an einer Asus Xonas DSX nur bis 12,5 KHz hören 

Was bedeutet das jetzt für meine andere Anlage aus Harman/Kardon und die selbstgebauten Breitbänder ?
Heute abend werde ich vielleicht den ersten Mucks hören wenn der Leim trocken ist ^^.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2013)

irgendwobei 17khz hört es bei meinen DT770 auf.
Aber bedenke halt, dass du es sehr viel lauter stellen muss, um es überhaupt wahr zu nehmen im sehr tiefen und sehr hohen bereich.


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juni 2013)

Auf keinen fall lauter stellen Dadurch kann das Gehör beschädigt werden.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (30. Juni 2013)

Hey  Leute wie simuliert man am besten 5.1 Surround?


----------



## Diavel (30. Juni 2013)

An Kopfhörern oder Boxen?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2013)

Lauter stellen ist wirklich nicht nötig. Wenn man die ganz tiefen und ganz hohen Töne nicht bei "normaler" Lautstärke hört, liegt das daran, dass entweder der LS oder die KH das Ganze nicht mehr "können" oder eben, dass das eigene Gehör seine Grenzen erreicht hat. Lauter machen ändert an der Tatsache nichts, auch wenn man dann vlt noch das eine oder andere Hertz rausschinden kann - man folgt ja nur den Komponenten ein bissle dem Abfall in der Frequenzgangkurve.

Meine uralt Sennheiser HD 25-1 in Verbindung mit meinem Tascam US-144 und meine Ohren sind so zwischen 25Hz und 18,5kHz dabei. Andere Komponenten habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, weiß aber aus einem Hörtest vom letzten Jahr, dass ich 20kHz eigentlich höre...


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juni 2013)

Bei mir ist bei 8KHz schluss


----------



## Diavel (30. Juni 2013)

8 kHz ist nen bisschen arg wenig...


----------



## Bier (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hör bzw spür bei mir so ab 20hz bis ewa 18khz.
Wobei da wohl auch mein Gehör der limitierende Faktor ist.
Meine kleine Schwester hört auf der gleichen Anlage bis etwa 20khz.


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hab schon immer geahnt dass bei den Teufel obenrum etwas faul ist 

Sie klangen so gedämpft in letzter Zeit - der eingebaute Verstärker ist ne totale Null im Vergleich zu dem Harman/Kardon ^^.



Edit: sowas meine grad frisch zusammengekloppten CT266-1052 kommen auch nur bis so 12 kHz.
Da kann doch was nicht stimmen.

Denkt ihr es liegt eher am PC oder der Soundkarte ?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Denkt ihr es liegt eher am PC oder der Soundkarte ?



Vielleicht liegt es an dir? Mal die Ohren checken lassen?

Am PC liegt es wohl nicht, der sollte damit nix zu tun haben.


----------



## Bier (30. Juni 2013)

Kannst ja mal kurz mit nem andern Programm (foobaar oder so) ein paar Sinustöne oberhalb der 12khz generieren.


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juni 2013)

Ich muss eh mal zum Ohrenarzt, ich war da viel zu selten 

Aber Foobar klingt interessant - mal gucken.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2013)

Wenn er es nicht hören kann, ist es schon kaputt. Er soll ja nur so laut stellen, dass er es gerade hört


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn er es nicht hören kann, ist es schon kaputt. Er soll ja nur so laut stellen, dass er es gerade hört



Ja, aber wenn man ums zu hören 30dB lauter machen muss, weil der LS da halt schon nicht mehr viel macht, dann erlebt man u.U. bei anderen Frequenzen unangenehme Sekunden bis man wieder leiser hat.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir nur den ersten Link von ihm angeguckt und da wechseln die Frequenzen extrem langsam


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juni 2013)

Gibts so nen Programm zum downloaden? YouTube schneidet sehr hohe Töne raus bei der Komprimierung


----------



## Timsu (30. Juni 2013)

Test Tone Generator - Download - heise online


----------



## soth (30. Juni 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nur den ersten Link von ihm angeguckt und da wechseln die Frequenzen extrem langsam


Aber nicht bei hohen Frequenzen.


Und kein Wunder, dass es sich für mich so anhört, als wäre alles über 17kHz abgeschnitten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben der Mitschnitt des Youtube-Videos, darunter AAC aus dem Download. In der Version mit Vorbis (Unterste im Bild) passt es dann wieder...



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Gibts so nen Programm zum downloaden? YouTube schneidet sehr hohe Töne raus bei der Komprimierung


Audacity oder eben das Video mit Vorbis nehmen.


----------



## Thallassa (30. Juni 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Und kein Wunder, dass es sich für mich so anhört, als wäre alles über 17kHz abgeschnitten:



Hatte auch schon nen Schreck, dass mein Gehör nachgelassen hat


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei hohen Frequenzen.


 
Die Wahrnehmungsschwelle geht aber da nach oben und nicht nach unten. Es kann also nicht plötzlich laut werden, da es bis 3/4khz "lauter" wird und ab da wieder leiser.
Die Schmerzgrenze liegt sowieso über 110db (20khz, sonst sogar bei 120-130db) und das sollte eigentlich so oder so keiner tun.


----------



## soth (30. Juni 2013)

Erwarte doch bitte nicht, dass Menschen immer nur rational und sinnvoll handeln


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Juni 2013)

Hab den PC mal ausgeschalten und am Handy getestet... Startet bei etwa 28 Hz und geht bis 9,5 kHz

Kann es sein dass Xonar DX + DT 880 Edition nicht mithalten oder muss ich mir ernsthaft sorgen machen?


----------



## kero81 (1. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. 

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...l-und-stecker-gesucht-empfehlungen-bitte.html


----------



## BigBubby (1. Juli 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Erwarte doch bitte nicht, dass Menschen immer nur rational und sinnvoll handeln


natürliche auslese 



derp monster
guck dir mal die hörschwelle bei Menschen über die frequenzen an. Dort siehst du, dass bei hohen frequenzen die schwelle um einiges höher liegt. Es KANN also sein, dass du es nur nicht laut genug machst. Es KANN aber auch sein, dass du einen Schaden hast. Aber keine sorge bis 8khz hast du 99% von allem gesprochendem im hörbaren Bereich.


----------



## samurro (1. Juli 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Hab den PC mal ausgeschalten und am Handy getestet... Startet bei etwa 28 Hz und geht bis 9,5 kHz
> 
> Kann es sein dass Xonar DX + DT 880 Edition nicht mithalten oder muss ich mir ernsthaft sorgen machen?


 
Sorry für OT, aber wieviel Ohm besitzt dein DT880? Habe ebenfalls eine Xonar DX und möchte mir einen DT880 holen und bin am überlegen ob 250 Ohm oder 600 auch gehen? Atm gibt es im Gebrauchtmarkt bessere Angebote für die 600er Variante.


----------



## soth (1. Juli 2013)

Die 600 Ohm Variante ist imho einen Ticken besser, wäre mir für die Nuancen aber keinen großen Aufpreis wert.
Wenn sie gleich teuer sind, würde ich allerdings zur 600 Ohm Variante raten.


----------



## samurro (1. Juli 2013)

Das ist mir bewusst, mir geht es eher darum ob man die 600 Ohm auch problemlos an der DX betreiben kann.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Juli 2013)

Kommt halt drauf an. Willst du gute Musik hören oder nur dein Trommelfell massieren?


----------



## Thallassa (1. Juli 2013)

Betreiben schon, aber imho nicht optimal.


----------



## samurro (1. Juli 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an. Willst du gute Musik hören oder nur dein Trommelfell massieren?


 
Ohjemine, die Aussage muss man erstmal verstehen. Ich tendiere zu ersterem, außerdem höre ich vergleichweise auf geringere Lautstärke.

Edit:
Ein KHV ist auch in Aussicht, allerdings nicht in alzu kurzer Zeit. (Yulong U100, Fiio E10 etc.)


----------



## BigBubby (1. Juli 2013)

laut einer Person im hifi forum gehts und ist nur minimal schlechter als mit khv. Es soll auch ausreichend laut sein.
wie angedeutet. Für gut/e Musik hören  gehts. Ohren schädigen wird schwieriger.


----------



## soth (1. Juli 2013)

Ich habe einen DT880 mit 600Ohm und eine DX und höre normal bei rund 10% der Lautstärke, also es reicht schon.


----------



## samurro (1. Juli 2013)

Super dann kann ich ja ruhigen Gewissens einfach bei dem attraktivsten und günstigste Angebot zuschlagen.


----------



## Thallassa (1. Juli 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich habe einen DT880 mit 600Ohm und eine DX und höre normal bei rund 10% der Lautstärke, also es reicht schon.


 
Es geht ja nicht nur um die Lautstärke.
Ich finde z.B. selbst meinen V-Moda Crossfade M-100, der nicht so wählerisch ist, was die Quelle angeht, bei 40% der Lautstärke (Xonar Xense, unverstärkt) für mich laut genug, aber mir fehlt da ein gehöriger Batzen Dynamik. 
Ebenso wenn der Dt-880 an einer DX angeschlossen ist, fehlt mir sehr viel Dynamik - und das ist lediglich die 250 Ohm-Variante, die ich da kenne. Ich persönlich möchte (kann, mangels Modell) mir nicht ausmalen, wie der 600 Ohm daran klingt. Das mag aber auch persönliche Präferenz sein, meinem M100 geb ich auch 300 Ohm, bis ich zufriedengestellt bin. Mmn büßen Khs wie eben der 880, 990 oder auch z.B. der Senn HD600, den ich noch als Vergleichswert an einer DX und einer D2X kenne, ordentlich an Punch ein.



samurro schrieb:


> Super dann kann ich ja ruhigen Gewissens einfach  bei dem attraktivsten und günstigste Angebot zuschlagen.


 
Beim Dt-880? Ich würde dir aber empfehlen, zumindest für dich selbst, auch mal einen anderen/besseren Zuspieler (du hast ja schon zwei genannt, ich würde auch mal den E17 ansehen) für den 880 auszuprobieren. Zurückgeben kann man das Zeug ja dann immer noch, wenn man findet, dass es den Preis nicht wert war.


----------



## samurro (1. Juli 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Beim Dt-880? Ich würde dir aber empfehlen, zumindest für dich selbst, auch mal einen anderen/besseren Zuspieler (du hast ja schon zwei genannt, ich würde auch mal den E17 ansehen) für den 880 auszuprobieren. Zurückgeben kann man das Zeug ja dann immer noch, wenn man findet, dass es den Preis nicht wert war.


 
Ja es geht um DT880 600 Ohm. Vieleicht schlage ich auch bei der Pro Variante zu falls die Anbieter der 600 Ohm Variante im Preis nicht noch etwas nach unten korriegieren. Den E17 finde ich grässlich, da ich ihn nicht für unterwegs brauche. Außerdem steht in dem Datenblatt zu dem Gerät das er maximal 300 Ohm Geräte befeuert. Dann würde doch schon eher den Fiio E10 testen und früher oder später noch einen schicken KHV dazu. Ist mir im moment nur noch einfach zu teuer und ich glaube bevor ich mir jetzt günstig einen E10 schiesse spare ich noch etwas für einen Yulong U100 oder ähnlichem. (für weitere KHV Empfehlungen unterhalb von 200EUR bin ich immer offen, gerne auch gebraucht)


----------



## Thallassa (1. Juli 2013)

samurro schrieb:


> Ja es geht um DT880 600 Ohm. Vieleicht schlage ich auch bei der Pro Variante zu falls die Anbieter der 600 Ohm Variante im Preis nicht noch etwas nach unten korriegieren. Den E17 finde ich grässlich, da ich ihn nicht für unterwegs brauche. Außerdem steht in dem Datenblatt zu dem Gerät das er maximal 300 Ohm Geräte befeuert. Dann würde doch schon eher den Fiio E10 testen und früher oder später noch einen schicken KHV dazu. Ist mir im moment nur noch einfach zu teuer und ich glaube bevor ich mir jetzt günstig einen E10 schiesse spare ich noch etwas für einen Yulong U100 oder ähnlichem. (für weitere KHV Empfehlungen unterhalb von 200EUR bin ich immer offen, gerne auch gebraucht)


 
Dich zwingt ja auch keiner, den Alpen unterwegs zu benutzen, der tut's stationär genauso. Mach ich mit meinem E07K auch, dass ich ihn mobil und stationär benutze. Der E10 geht ja auch "bloß" bis 300 Ohm, weswegen das Argument für mich gerade keinen Sinn macht. Wenn's dir um die Größe geht, E10 und E17 sind fast gleich groß.
Zum Yulong U100 kann ich aber persönlich nichts beitragen.


----------



## soth (1. Juli 2013)

Ich sagte nicht das es optimal ist, aber die Bedenken mit der Lautstärke, welche immer aufkommen, konnte ich hoffentlich ausräumen.
Und da er sich demnächst noch einen Yulong oder Vergleichbares holen möchte, sehe ich die DX jetzt im Moment nicht wirklich kritisch.


----------



## samurro (1. Juli 2013)

Ich finde de E17 genrell einfach unpassend, da ich nach einer reinen stationären Lösung mit bequemer Lautstärkeregelung suche. Da mache ich mir halt auch Gedanken bzgl des E10, da er so klein ist. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das man das gesame Gerät mitbewegt wenn man lediglich an dem Lautstärkeregler rumdreht, eben weil er so klein und leicht ist.

Da macht ein Yulong einen solideren Eindruck auf mich und preislich gibt es wohl nix besseres unterhalb von 200 EUR soweit ich weiß.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Juli 2013)

Gibts die Yulong Dinger auch abseits von ebay?^^


----------



## Diavel (1. Juli 2013)

Gibt's. Ist aber auch entsprechend teurer:

http://www.mp4audio.de/index.php/d-a-wandler-pkv/yulong.html

Ich hab meinen damals über Ebay gekauft, für ca. 165€. Hat alles Prima geklappt.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (1. Juli 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> An Kopfhörern oder Boxen?


 
An Kopfhörern

Also 5.1 Sound an KHs


----------



## Diavel (1. Juli 2013)

Am besten mit nem Smyth realiser A8.

Realistisch: Dolby Headphone, CMSS-3D oder Dolby Home Theater. Was am besten funktioniert ist leider komplett individuell und hängt von deiner Ohrform ab.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Juli 2013)

Bei welchem Händler hast du ihn denn gekauft? Also auf ebay


----------



## Diavel (1. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung... Ist anderthalb Jahre her. War einer mit Versand aus Deutschland. Der hat seine Tätigkeiten imho eingestellt nachdem der Yulong hier offiziell zu kaufen war.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Juli 2013)

Gibts für 250€ was besseres als den U100? Ebay will ich eigentlich vermeiden


----------



## soth (1. Juli 2013)

Schau mal hier vorbei: Yulong U100 USB Audio DAC (silber) - DA-Wandler


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Juli 2013)

Cool 

Ist eine Verbesserung zur DX bemerkbar?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juli 2013)

Kommt auf dein Hifi-System oder Lautsprecher an, die du hast


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Juli 2013)

Kopfhörer^^ den DT-880 Edition 250 Ohm


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juli 2013)

Bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob die DX auch einen Kopfhörerverstärker hat...


----------



## Bier (1. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob die DX auch einen Kopfhörerverstärker hat...



Ne hat sie nicht. Die DGX hat einen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Juli 2013)

Na dann schätze ich, dass der externe Wandler eine höhere Qualität in Sachen KH hat.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Juli 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> Ist eine Verbesserung zur DX bemerkbar?


 
Also ich habe den Yulong U100 auch bei pc-hifishop gekauft und war zufrieden mit der Lieferung! Hab allerdings noch 199,- bezahlt. Als ich dann meinen Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME daran angeschlossen habe, konnte ich zu meiner Creative X-Fi Titanium eine deutlichen Unterschied hören. Selbst meine Freundin hat ihn sofort bemerkt, ohne lange zu vergleichen. Jetzt betreibe ich den Yulong in Kombination mit dem Sennheiser HD800 und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dieser Kombination. Das Klanglich soviel noch drin war, hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Juli 2013)

Schön, wird dann nächste Woche zum Geburtstag gekauft


----------



## Thallassa (3. Juli 2013)

So, da ich recht positiv von dem FiiO RC-WT1 Kabel für meine Westone Um3X überrascht wurde und somit nun persönliche Erfahrungen mit "Kabelvoodoo"  vorliegen (netter, kleiner Klanggewinn für wenig Geld) - spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, auch meinen Lautsprechern ein paar bessere Käbelchen zu spendieren. 
Da ich technisch in dem Bereich allerdings nicht sonderlich versiert bin, was diese Richtung angeht, bin ich auf eure Hilfe und Einschätzung angewiesen.

Zum Setup:
Von der Soundkarte geht ein Cinch auf Klinke in meinen Mixer - vom Mixer gehe ich dann mit 2 x XLR in das BlueSky und von dort wird natürlich über die typischen Lautsprecherkabel (Kupfer, 5m) der Klang an die beiden Nahfelder weitergeleitet.
Nun, soweit ich weiß, bietet XLR an sich eine verlustfreie Weiterleitung des Signals - stimmt das? Apropos Verlustfrei, kann es durch mein Mischpult zu einem Qualitätsverlust kommen? Ich habe zumindest nichts bemerkt, hier geht es nun also erstmal rein um die Theorie.

Wo ich mir aber gegebenenfalls mehr Qualität erhoffe - beim 2 x Cinch auf Klinke-Kabel zwischen Mischpult und PC (1m Lang, Sssnake von Thomann) und bei den Kupferkabeln zwischen Sub und Monitoren - vA aufgrund der Länge gehe ich davon aus, dass man da noch ein wenig herausholen könnte, weil auf die Distanz ja anscheinend Qualität verloren gehen kann (stimmt das soweit?) 1 Meter von Sub zu Monitor würde mir nämlich vollkommen reichen und ich wäre ein Stück Kabelsalat los.

Auf zur nächsten Frage: Würde sich, rein objektiv gesehen und davon ausgegangen, dass mein Gehör sehr gut ist und die Aufstellung auch, der Tausch der Kabel sich bei solch einem Einsteigersystemchen überhaupt lohnen?
Und wenn ja: Welche Kabel, quanta costa?


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Nun, soweit ich weiß, bietet XLR an sich eine verlustfreie Weiterleitung des Signals - stimmt das?


 
Nein, das stimmt nicht. So etwas wie eine verlustfreie Übertragung gibt es nicht. Wobei sich der Begriff Verlust jetzt vor allem auf die Qualität bezieht, es gehen keine "Stimmen" oder so verloren . Das gilt übrigens für jede Übertragung (digitale Daten werden übrigens auch analog übertragen...). Eine symmetrische Übertragung, wie sie XLR ermöglicht ist ggü. Eintreuungen unempfindlicher. 

Ob es aber generell besser ist, gerade bei Einsteigergeräten, sollte im Einzelfall ermittelt werden. Einen Vorteil bringt es vor allem dann, wenn die komplette Kette auch symmetrisch aufgebaut ist (sprich jeder Kanal muss im Prinzip doppelt ausgeführt sein) oder wenn zumindest die Symmetrierung ordentlich gemacht ist. Das kostet Geld und dürfte daher bei günstigen Geräten idR auch entsprechend schlecht umgesetzt sein.

Weitere Gründe für so ne Übertragung trotz günstiger Geräte wären sehr lange Übertragungswege (5m+) oder extreme Störquellen.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Apropos Verlustfrei, kann es durch mein Mischpult zu einem Qualitätsverlust kommen? Ich habe zumindest nichts bemerkt, hier geht es nun also erstmal rein um die Theorie.


 
Klar kommt es dadurch zu Qualitätsverlusten. Jedes Bauteil, dass zusaätzlich im Signalweg ist macht das Signal erst mal nicht besser. Ein Mischpult ist ja im Prinzip ein Vorverstärker, der das Signal anhebt um es dann wieder abzuschwächen. Dadurch wird ein Signal schon 2x nicht besser. 

Ich selber nutze nicht umsonst keinen klassischen Vorverstärker mehr in meiner Kette, sondern nur ein hochwertiges Poti. Das ist sicher keine Lösung für jeden und vor allem muss die Konfiguration passen, aber wenns klappt merkt man erst mal was denn eine Vorstufe alles schluckt!



Thallassa schrieb:


> Wo ich mir aber gegebenenfalls mehr Qualität erhoffe - beim 2 x Cinch auf Klinke-Kabel zwischen Mischpult und PC (1m Lang, Sssnake von Thomann) und bei den Kupferkabeln zwischen Sub und Monitoren - vA aufgrund der Länge gehe ich davon aus, dass man da noch ein wenig herausholen könnte, weil auf die Distanz ja anscheinend Qualität verloren gehen kann (stimmt das soweit?) 1 Meter von Sub zu Monitor würde mir nämlich vollkommen reichen und ich wäre ein Stück Kabelsalat los.


 
Auch wenn ich selbst hochwertige Kabel nutze würde ich es im Hinblick auf deine Anlage nicht übertreiben. Ein ordentliches günstiges Kabel mit ordentlichen Steckern (das wird gerne unterschätzt!) reicht aus. Die Kabel sind definitiv nicht der Flaschenhals der Anlage und entsprechend macht da eine Investition keinen großen Sinn.

Was allerdings Sinn macht ist es die Kabellängen zu optimieren. Die sollten für alle Kanäle gleich lang und nur so lang wie nötig sein. Das schadet definitiv nicht und wenns nur hilft den Kabelsalat zu reduzieren. Klanglich sollte man sich nicht zu viel versprechen wenn ein Kabel von 1m auf 0,7m gekürzt wird . Das hört man definitiv nicht!



Thallassa schrieb:


> Auf zur nächsten Frage: Würde sich, rein objektiv gesehen und davon ausgegangen, dass mein Gehör sehr gut ist und die Aufstellung auch, der Tausch der Kabel sich bei solch einem Einsteigersystemchen überhaupt lohnen?
> Und wenn ja: Welche Kabel, quanta costa?


 
Es reicht nicht ein gutes Gehör zu haben, es sollte vor allem geübt sein. Sonst tut man sich generell schwer mit Unterschieden zu hören.

Wie oben schon ausgeführt lohnt es sich eher nicht in Kabel groß zu investieren bei deiner Anlage. Ggf. könntest du mal schauen ob deine Stecker was taugen und ordentlich angelötet sind (da wird gerne geschlampt) bzw. ob die Kontaktstellen korrodiert sind. Ansonsten würde ich da nix machen.


----------



## soth (3. Juli 2013)

Apropos Verstärkerkette:
Gibt es eigentlich, bzw. was gibt es hinsichtlich der Kombination passiver Vorstufe <-> Endstufe/Zuspieler zu beachten?
Hintergrund ist der Gedanke den alten Stereovollverstärker zu verbannen und auf passive Vorstufe + ICEPower umzusatteln.
Hinsichtlich Platz und Effizienz, sowie Klang wohl nicht uninteressant, aber viel wichtiger: Ich könnte basteln


----------



## BigBubby (3. Juli 2013)

Grundsätzlich: Um so weniger verstärker, desto besser.
Wenn mehrere Verstärker: Je früher in der Kette, desto hochwertiger sollte er sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Apropos Verstärkerkette:
> Gibt es eigentlich, bzw. was gibt es hinsichtlich der Kombination passiver Vorstufe <-> Endstufe/Zuspieler zu beachten?
> Hintergrund ist der Gedanke den alten Stereovollverstärker zu verbannen und auf passive Vorstufe + ICEPower umzusatteln.
> Hinsichtlich Platz und Effizienz, sowie Klang wohl nicht uninteressant, aber viel wichtiger: Ich könnte basteln



Passive Vorverstärker sind ne feine Sache, haben aber auch ihre Tücken und sind deswegen nicht zwangsläufig das Mittel der Wahl.

Es müssen verschiedene Dinge passen. Ich versuche mal aus dem Kopf das wichtigste aufzuzählen:

Ausgangsimpedanzen der Quellgeräte sollten so niedrig wie möglich sein
Eingangsimpedanz der Endstufe möglichst hoch (bi-, tri-amping ist daher auch echt schwer!)
kurze Kabel mit möglichst kleiner Induktivität
Ausreichende Ausgangsspannung der Quellgeräte (2V sollte schon sein)
hochwertiges Poti mit zum Rest der Komponenten passenden Impedanz
Es harmoniert beileibe nicht immer und wenn man diese Dinge nicht beachtet, dann kann es wirklich richtig schlecht klingen.


----------



## soth (3. Juli 2013)

Okay, dass deckt sich so ziemlich mit dem, was ich bisher schon in anderen Foren gelesen habe, auch wenn mir der Fakt mit der Ausgangsspannung neu ist.
Was darf man den unter niederohmig und hochohmig verstehen? 
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Eingangsimpendanz der Endstufe nicht unterschritten werden sollte/darf, stimmt das soweit?

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hatte ich beim Icepower 50ASX2 irgendetwas von 8k Ohm Eingangsimpendaz gelesen.
Das wäre wahrscheinlich schon hart an der Grenze und vom Einsatz 2 gebrückter Amps könnte ich mich wohl auch getrost verabschieden.


EDITH: Kannst du mir vielleicht irgendwelche (zur Not auch kostenpflichtige) Lektüre zum Einlesen empfehlen?


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Okay, dass deckt sich so ziemlich mit dem, was ich bisher schon in anderen Foren gelesen habe, auch wenn mir der Fakt mit der Ausgangsspannung neu ist.



Die Ausgangsspannung sollte halt so hoch sein, dass man die Endstufe auch ordentlich ansteuern kann.



soth schrieb:


> Was darf man den unter niederohmig und hochohmig verstehen?



Bei ner Quelle wäre <100Ohm und bei ner Endstufe >10kOhm mal so ein Richtwert.



soth schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Eingangsimpendanz der Endstufe nicht unterschritten werden sollte/darf, stimmt das soweit?



Mit was willst du die Eingangsimpedanz nicht unterschreiten?



soth schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hatte ich beim Icepower 50ASX2 irgendetwas von 8k Ohm Eingangsimpendaz gelesen.
> Das wäre wahrscheinlich schon hart an der Grenze und vom Einsatz 2 gebrückter Amps könnte ich mich wohl auch getrost verabschieden.



Ich weiß nicht was die für ne EIngangsimpedanz haben. Ich habe bei Quint Audio nix gefunden im Datenblatt. Stehts in der K+T drin? Muss ich mal sehen.




soth schrieb:


> EDITH: Kannst du mir vielleicht irgendwelche (zur Not auch kostenpflichtige) Lektüre zum Einlesen empfehlen?



Schau mal bei thel.de interessante Seite, ne Menge Infos und sehr gute Bauteile! Insbesondere haben die eine Seite speziell zu passiven Vorstufen. Die Teile für meine hab ich auch da her.


----------



## Thallassa (3. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> [...]



Vielen Dank für die Lektüre. So in der Richtung hatte ich mir das gedacht und erhofft. Den Kontakt- und Lötstellen meiner Kabel geht's an sich sehr gut, zumindest soweit ich das beurteilen kann. 

Die Lautsprecherkabel selbst kürzen werde ich unterlassen, weil ich mir davor eher 10 Mal in den Finger ritze - außerdem interessehalber:
Woran erkenne ich ein gutes Lautsprecherkabel? Der Preis kann es ja nicht immer sein, es wird ja wohl um den Inhalt gehen.

Weiterhin wieder nur interessehalber (ich spiele momentan definitiv mit dem Gedanken das zu tun) 
Gäbe es für das BlueSky eine sinnvolle Aufrüstungsmöglichkeit, was die beiden Monitore anbelangt? Oder wäre dann ggf. ab einer gewissen, sozusagen lohnenswerten Stufe der Subwoofer einfach nur störend bzw. überflüssig?


----------



## soth (3. Juli 2013)

Okay ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt und auch Müll geschrieben. Ich habe gelesen dass die Ausgangsimpendanz der Vorstufe niedriger liegen sollte, als die Eingangsimpendaz der Endstufe.
Die Eingangsimpendanz steht afaik im Datenblatt des Moduls, in der K+T finde ich sie auf jeden Fall nicht.

Thel habe ich schon des öfteren angesurft und werde von dort aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die Teile beziehen (falls das Projekt nicht aufgrund zu hoher Kosten auf Eis gelegt werden muss).


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Die Lautsprecherkabel selbst kürzen werde ich unterlassen, weil ich mir davor eher 10 Mal in den Finger ritze - außerdem interessehalber:
> Woran erkenne ich ein gutes Lautsprecherkabel? Der Preis kann es ja nicht immer sein, es wird ja wohl um den Inhalt gehen.


 
Kabel kürzen ist doch kein Ding. Mit dem Seitenschneider abknipsen und gut ist. Die im unteren Preissegment üblichen Stegleitungen sind ja auch ganz einfach abzuisolieren. Das geht auch mit dem Seitenschneider und nicht zu kurzen Fingenägeln...

Gut und schlecht erkennt man einfach am Klang  Aber Spaß beiseite, achte auch ein Kupferkabel mit 2,5qmm oder vlt. 4qmm und gut ist. Ganz billige sind oft gar nicht aus Kupfer sondern nur verkupfert.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Weiterhin wieder nur interessehalber (ich spiele momentan definitiv mit dem Gedanken das zu tun)
> Gäbe es für das BlueSky eine sinnvolle Aufrüstungsmöglichkeit, was die beiden Monitore anbelangt? Oder wäre dann ggf. ab einer gewissen, sozusagen lohnenswerten Stufe der Subwoofer einfach nur störend bzw. überflüssig?



Klar gibt es immer Aufrüstmöglichkeiten - besser geht praktisch immer. Ist eine Frage des Geldes, der Aufstellung und des EInsatzzwecks und ggf. der handwerklichen Geschicklichkeit (die klammer ich mal aus, wenn du kein Kabel abzwicken magst).

Für den Sub gilt das gleiche. Es geht immer besser. Ob der überflüssig ist entscheidet dann aber immer der eigene Geschmack, die Anwendung und die Aufstellmöglichkeit. MMn ist z.B. ein Subwoofer am Schreibtisch praktisch nie sinnvoll aufstellbar und damit überflüssig. Dagegen kann ein guter Sub auch ein potentes Pärchen Standboxen im geeigneten Umfeld aufwerten.



soth schrieb:


> Okay ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt und auch Müll geschrieben. Ich habe gelesen dass die Ausgangsimpendanz der Vorstufe niedriger liegen sollte, als die Eingangsimpendaz der Endstufe.


 
Ja das ist wohl tatsächlich so.



soth schrieb:


> Die Eingangsimpendanz steht afaik im Datenblatt des Moduls, in der K+T finde ich sie auf jeden Fall nicht.



Dann hab ich das wohl überlesen.



soth schrieb:


> Thel habe ich schon des öfteren angesurft und werde von dort aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die Teile beziehen (falls das Projekt nicht aufgrund zu hoher Kosten auf Eis gelegt werden muss).



Meine Teile haben so um die 400€ gekostet - fand und find ich ok. Für das Geld kann man sonst wohl nix kaufen, das eine ähnlich große Klangverbesserung in meiner Anlage bringt.


----------



## Hänschen (3. Juli 2013)

Könnte jemand Lied 11 von EBU Technology & Innovation - Publication - EBU SQAM CD probehören und mir sagen ob er auch ein Flattern hört beim Bass ?

Es müsste ein ganz leises Strömungsgeräusch oder sowas sein.

Ich hoffe es kommt von dem Instrument selber und nicht aus meinen frischgebauten CT 266


----------



## Match-Maker (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit etwas gegen die zu scharfen Höhen meiner X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional zu unternehmen?
Am verwendeten Kopfhörer sollte es jedenfalls nicht liegen. Habe einen AKG K 540, welcher recht neutral abgestimmt ist.
Gruß


----------



## Thallassa (3. Juli 2013)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit etwas gegen die zu scharfen Höhen meiner X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional zu unternehmen?
> Am Kopfhörer verwendeten Kopfhörer sollte es jedenfalls nicht liegen. Habe einen AKG K 540, welcher recht neutral abgestimmt ist.
> Gruß


 
Hast du nichtmal versucht, die Hochtöne mit einem Equalizer zurückzuschrauben? Such dir ein Lied, bei dem dich gewisste Höhen stören und ein Lied, wo es nicht so ist, als Referenz und gleich den Equalizer nach eigenem Gehör an.

Ich kenn den K540 nicht, aber wenn man den Frequenzmessungen glauben darf, dann ist der nicht so neutral - für mich sieht er ein wenig pummelig aus, dazu steigen die Höhenfrequenzen um 5Khz und 10 khz ziemlich stark an.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Juli 2013)

Wie alt ist dein AKG K540? 
Wenn du es gerade rest neu hast, lass es mal 2-3 Tage laufen und teste noch mal.

Sollte es schon älter sein, wie Thallassa sagt, beim equilizer die hohen frequenzen anpassen.


----------



## Thallassa (3. Juli 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Könnte jemand Lied 11 von EBU Technology & Innovation - Publication - EBU SQAM CD probehören und mir sagen ob er auch ein Flattern hört beim Bass ?
> 
> Es müsste ein ganz leises Strömungsgeräusch oder sowas sein.
> 
> Ich hoffe es kommt von dem Instrument selber und nicht aus meinen frischgebauten CT 266


 
MmN liegt's an Instrument, aber ein Strömungsgeräusch konnte ich nicht wahrnehmen


----------



## Hänschen (3. Juli 2013)

Es ist auch etwas leise, es klingt als ob Luft an einer Kante oder Öffnung flattert.

Könnte natürlich auch ein übersteuertes Mikrofon sein


----------



## Match-Maker (3. Juli 2013)

Hm, also eigentlich sollte es nicht am AKG K 540 liegen, zumindest wenn man diesem Test Glauben schenkt. 
Achso, und neu ist er auch nicht. Habe ihn schon seit ca. 8 Monaten.
Aber leider bringen die Creative-Treiber unter Windows 8 keinen Equalizier mit, weshalb sich da schlecht was optimieren lässt.
An meinen Einstellungen in der Creative Audio Systemsteuerung sollte es aber eigentlich nicht liegen. Bei der Musikwiedergabe habe ich nämlich folgendes eingestellt:
-Audioerstellungsmodus
-2/2.1
-SVM aus
-Crystalizier aus
-Bitgenaue Wiedergabe an
-Kophörererkennung aus
Audioplayer ist foobar2000 mit WASAPI-Plugin


----------



## Hänschen (11. Juli 2013)

Ächz ich war beim Ohrenarzt, satte 2 Stunden hat das gedauert mit Warten.

Die testen da sogar nur bis 8 kHz mit ihren Vorkriegsgeräten  die mögliche 12 kHz auf der Skala war wohl defekt.

Dafür wurde mir ein Propfen aus dem linken Ohr entfernt (2 Haare plus Schmalz ) - war die Warterei wenigstens nicht umsonst.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juli 2013)

lol auch sehr geil.
Aber vielleicht hörst du jetzt 2-3khz mehr 
Aber wie gesagt im alltag bist du dadurch fast gar nciht eingeschränkt, selbst wenns bei 9khz aufhört. Da drüber sind schon fast "künstliche" Frequenzen.


----------



## Hänschen (11. Juli 2013)

Nein ich hör immer noch genau bis 12,5 kHz 

Aber ich habe an der Visualisierung der Musik Player gesehen dass sich die ganzen hohen Jingles/Schellen oder was das sind so um 12 kHz abspielen.

Da könnte ich grad nochmal davongekommen sein ^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (21. Juli 2013)

Eine übliche Audiometrie wird ganz selten bis über 10 kHz durchgeführt, die 8 kHz sind also nicht auf "Vorkriegstechnik" zurückzuführen. Selbst nach der Hörschwelle zu suchen ist recht lustig, aber nicht immer wirklich aussagekräftig, da mitunter von den Umgebungsbedingungen abhängig.

Aber mal was ganz anderes. Ich habe aktuell wieder mal die Planung zum Subwoofer aufgegriffen und dabei auch an das Detonation DT 150-Verstärkermodul gedacht. Allerdings scheint das Teil wie die anderen von RCM auch sehr schlecht lieferbar zu sein. Steht da ein Generationswechsel an oder gibt es andere, bekannte Gründe dafür?


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. Juli 2013)

Was geb ich denn als Verwendungszweck bei einer Bestellung bei MP4Audio.de? Hab den Yulong U100 jetzt dort bestellt


----------



## BigBubby (25. Juli 2013)

Wenn die nichts schreiben (steht meist in der Rechnung), nimmst du Kundennummer oder/und Rechnungsnummer/Bestellnummer (ggfs Kürzel davor, was was ist)


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. Juli 2013)

Testweise hab ich mal den gleichen Radiosender am PC und an der Anlage gehört, das Ergebnis:

Die Xonar DX ist zwar laut genug für die 250 Ohm, aber durch den fehlenden KHV hat sie sehr wenig Dynamik(?). Am der Anlage ist das nen ganz anderes Erlebnis. Selbst der UKW Radio klingt welten besser als der Stream vom selben Sender.

Falls jemand wissen will welche Komponenten das sind(von Pioneer):

F-447L Tuner
PD-4500 CD-Spieler
CT-656 Kasettendeck
A-757 Mark II Verstärker
+Die Cinch-Kabel sind mindestens genauso alt^^

Was ich mir jetzt vom U100 erhoffe ist, dass er zumindest nahe an den Klang der Anlage rankommt. Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch, EQ nutze ich bei beiden nicht.


Bei Verwendungszweck hab ich die Rechnungsnummer reingetan, wird schon hinhauen. xD


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

Berichte auf jeden Fall mal drüber, wie es sich damit ändert. Interessiert mich auch. 
Alternativ Xonar Essence STX


----------



## Diavel (26. Juli 2013)

Der Yulong wird zu 100% anders klingen als dein Pioneer. Allein aufgrund der viel niedrigeren Ausgangsimpedanz. Ne hohe Ausgangsimpedanz wie sie quasi alle Vollverstärker besitzen hebt den Bassbereich bei den meisten Kopfhörern merklich an. Das wirst Du beim Yulong nicht haben.


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. Juli 2013)

Um den Bass geht's mir ja gar nicht, es klingt auch viel Detailreicher am Verstärker.


----------



## Diavel (26. Juli 2013)

Dein Kopfhörer wird trotzdem weniger Basspegel haben. Wollte dich nur warnen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. August 2013)

Noch kein Anzeichen dass die Bestellung geklappt hat. 

Bin mal gespannt was die, hoffentlich Heute, auf meine Email antworten.


Edith: Wurde gerade Versandt. Ungeduldig xD


----------



## DerpMonstah (6. August 2013)

Nach etwa zwei Stunden vergleichen kann ich mir ein erstes Fazit erlauben: der Unterschied zwischen DX und U100  ist sehr groß.

Der U100 hat etwas mehr Bass als gedacht, aber der größte Unterschied ist wohl die Bühne. Viel detailierter.

Wie die ST/STX im Vergleich abschneidet kann ich leider nicht testen.


----------



## Match-Maker (9. August 2013)

Nachdem ich hier vor einer Weile mal was bezüglich eventuell zu scharfer Höhen bei meiner X-Fi in Verbindung mit dem AKG K540 geschrieben hatte, glaube ich mittlerweile, dass das, was ich eigentlich meine, etwas ganz anderes ist.
Nämlich Clipping und Verzerrung aufgrund zu starker Kompression.


----------



## Hänschen (9. August 2013)

Hier ein paar Infos, die vielleicht interessieren könnten 

Aus dem Bekanntenkreis gemessen mit dem YouTube Hörtest:
Entweder waren es Teufel Motiv 2 oder CT266 Lautsprecher, weiss nicht mehr genau.

3-Jähriger hört bis etwa 21 kHz
12-Jähriger bis etwa 18 kHz
34-Jährige bis etwa 15 kHz
38-Jähriger bis etwa 12 kHz

War übrigens ein sehr angenehmes Gefühl dabei zu sein als der 3-Jährige den 21 kHz Ton gehört hat - beinahe hatte ich das Gefühl als würde ich ihn auch hören


----------



## BigBubby (9. August 2013)

Hatten hier nicht welche rauasgefunden, dass es gar nicht bis 21khz geht, sondern der Ton bereits irgendwo bei 18khz aufhört?


----------



## Darkseth (9. August 2013)

Musik geht im grunde nur von 40 Hz bis 10 Khz. Drunter und Drüber ist meist nichts bei Musik, daher kann man das eig fast ignorieren ^^


----------



## soth (10. August 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Hatten hier nicht welche rauasgefunden, dass es gar nicht bis 21khz geht, sondern der Ton bereits irgendwo bei 18khz aufhört?


Ja, die höchste Frequenz der AAC Spur lag/liegt bei ca. 17,5 kHz, als Download von youtube gibt es aber auch noch eine Video mit Vorbis, welche bis 20 kHz -nicht 21 kHz- reicht.
Wie man das Video mit Vorbis im Flash-Player abspielen kann...


----------



## Hänschen (10. August 2013)

Ich meine gesehen zu haben dass die Hihats (die Becken am Schlagzeug ?) im Mediaplayer die Visualisierungs Balken um 12 kHz immer zum hüpfen bringen.

Ich höre sie ja auch, und laut YouTube Test geht mein Gehör nur bis 12,5 kHz - daher könnte das stimmen.


----------



## Diavel (10. August 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Musik geht im grunde nur von 40 Hz bis 10 Khz. Drunter und Drüber ist meist nichts bei Musik, daher kann man das eig fast ignorieren ^^


 
Das kann ich so garnicht bestätigen. Dreh mal an nem gutem EQ mit hoher Flankensteilheit alles unter 40 und über 10.000 Hz raus. Selbst mit nen BA In Ear (die gehen nicht so hoch) ist der Unterschied heftig.


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2013)

Hab mir einfach mal One Republic Counting Stars. Der Hauptteil liegt zwichen 60hz und 2khz, aber bis 15khz bleibt es noch "relativ hoch". erst ab 15khz gehts dann extrem stark runter bzw. durchbricht die -40dB


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Infos, die vielleicht interessieren könnten
> 
> Aus dem Bekanntenkreis gemessen mit dem YouTube Hörtest:
> Entweder waren es Teufel Motiv 2 oder CT266 Lautsprecher, weiss nicht mehr genau.
> ...



Teufel Motiv 2 oder CT 266? Du kannst Deine selbstgebauten Boxen nicht von einem gekauften Sub-Satelliten-Set unterscheiden?
Interessieren tun diese Werte auch nur, wenn wir speziell die halbwegs ungefähren Hörgrenzen von Dir und Deinem Bekanntenkreis wissen wollen, da die Werte nicht übertragbar sind auf andere Menschen.
Ich nehme an, Du hast bei Youtube einfach nach "Hörtest" gesucht und dann das Video Hörtest/Wie gut hörst du?/Auch testbar mit Audacity - YouTube abgespielt, richtig? Passt zumindest genau zu den von Dir genannten Frequenzen.
Ich habe das Video gerade mal laufen lassen und nebenbei den Ton in Audacity aufgenommen (Darstellung einmal linear, einmal log)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, werden die Frequenzen, ganz wie zu erwarten, gar nicht erst gleich laut abgespielt. Kein Wunder, da bei komprimierten Formaten die hohen Frequenzanteile normalerweise entfernt werden. Und was genau wird da eigentlich wiedergegeben? Schauen wir doch mal in die Frequenzanalyse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, nicht nur, dass die Frequenzen unterschiedlich laut wiedergegeben werden, sie sind nicht einmal ansatzweise sauber. Bei 21 kHz ist nicht einmal ansatzweise ein Peak zu sehen, auch mit dem Cursor konnte ich da nichts finden. Was das Video da abspielt ist also keine saubere Frequenz, sondern crazy shit.
Moment, liegt es vielleicht an meiner Soundkarte? Macht die da was kaputt? Das musste ich natürlich testen. In Audacity habe ich zwei FLAC-Dateien erstellt, eine mit 21 kHz-Sinus, eine mit 12 kHz-Sinus. Beide nach dem Speichern noch einmal geöffnet und geprüft, ob durchs Speichern Veränderungen entstanden sind. Nein, keine, saubere monofrequente Dateien.
Beide nacheinander im Media Player abgespielt über die gleiche Soundkarte und genauso mit Audacity wieder aufgenommen. Wenn mein System etwas verzerrt oder verschlechtert müsste das nun im Frequenzverlauf zu sehen sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 21 kHz ist ein Störpeak bei etwa 2,2 kHz zu sehen, der ca. -78 dB erreicht. Ganz rechts allerdings findet sich der 21 kHz-Peak wie zu erwarten. Schlecht zu sehen? Ja, ist zu scharf. Erst durch Platzieren des Cursors ist überhaupt zu erkennen, dass der bis 3,5 dB hoch geht. Ähnliches Bild bei 12 kHz, wo der Peak bis 4,4 dB hoch geht. Soundkarte und Audacity sorgen also für keine Verfälschung der Signale.
Sähen die Frequenzverläufe im Video so aus, wäre es für einen halbwegs sauberen Test nutzbar, wobei dann immer noch die Raumakustik, das Übertragungsverhalten der Lautsprecher und die Umgebungsgeräusche zu bedenken wären. So allerdings ist das Video so nützlich wie es Comic Sans erwarten ließ, nämlich gar nicht. Ok doch, nützlich um zu zeigen, dass es so nicht funktioniert.

Und ich wiederhole es auch gerne nochmal: Hörtests mit komprimierten Tondateien sind noch mehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Unter anderem je nach Bitrate und Encoder werden die höchsten Frequenzen entfernt, um die Größe reduzieren zu können. Dann kann die natürlich niemand mehr hören, egal wie gut das Gehör ist.
Bei einigen CD-Kopien auf meinem Rechner, die ich sowohl als mp3 mit 256 kbit/s als auch als Wave gespeichert habe, ist der Unterschied bei der Frequenzanalyse durch Audacity gut zu sehen. Die Wave-Dateien laufen generell bis zur CD-Grenze von 22050 Hz aus. Bei den älteren mp3-Kopien sieht das ebenso aus, bei allen neueren hingegen fehlt generell alles oberhalb von etwa 18700 Hz (Encoder-Einstellungen anscheinend anders oder andere Version genutzt). Einigen Internetaufnahmen mit 128 kbit/s fehlt sogar alles oberhalb von etwa 16700 Hz.

Stichwort HiHats: Möglich, dass die eine Oberschwingung bei etwa 12,5 kHz haben (auch wenn das HIER nicht danach aussieht, Quelle wäre noch zu prüfen), allerdings wird die im Vergleich zur entscheidenden und viel tiefer liegenden Grundschwingung und den ersten Oberschwingungen deutlich schwächer sein.

Also noch einmal: Wenn ihr schon einen Wald- und Wiesenhörtest machen wollt, dann achtet wenigstens auf die Grundlagen. Oder geht am besten gleich direkt zu einem Akustiker und macht dort einen richtigen Hörtest mit vollwertigem Audiogramm. Die sind oft kostenlos und manchmal gibt's sogar noch gratis einen Kaffee dazu. Den brauch ich jetzt auch.


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2013)

Schwarzer Quader, da du das equipment ja hast. Wie wäre es, wenn du mal eine WAV Datei erstellst, die von 20hz bis auf 22khz hochgeht und dann hochlädst für die ForumUser hier (Optimal wäre natürlich überlagert mit eine Frequenzabhängigen Hörschwelle, womit alles etwa bei der selben Lautstärke wahrgenommen werden müsste.). 
Ich könnte es auch erstellen, wäre aber sehr viel aufwendiger, da ich es selber programmieren müsste.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. August 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Schwarzer Quader, da du das equipment ja hast. Wie wäre es, wenn du mal eine WAV Datei erstellst, die von 20hz bis auf 22khz hochgeht und dann hochlädst für die ForumUser hier (Optimal wäre natürlich überlagert mit eine Frequenzabhängigen Hörschwelle, womit alles etwa bei der selben Lautstärke wahrgenommen werden müsste.).
> Ich könnte es auch erstellen, wäre aber sehr viel aufwendiger, da ich es selber programmieren müsste.


 
Das kostenlose Audacity ( Audacity: Freier Audioeditor und Rekorder ) bietet in den neueren Versionen die Möglichkeit so etwas ganz einfach zu erstellen. In der Menüleiste unter "Erstellen" wählt man "Tongenerator (2)..." aus. Dort wählt man dann die gewünschte Startfrequenz mit Amplitude aus ebenso wie Endfrequenz und -amplitude. Darunter gibt man dann noch die Dauer ein und fertig ist die Testdatei. Bei der Dauer achte ich immer auf sinnvolle Werte, zum Beispiel 1000 Hz Anstieg in 10 Sekunden, sodass man an der zeitlichen Position die Frequenz erkennen kann.
Alternativ kann man mit dem "Tongenerator (1)..." auch mehrfach einzelne Frequenzblöcke erzeugen, also z.B. 5 Sekunden lang 1000 Hz, 5 Sekunden lang 2000 Hz usw. Das kostet nur etwas mehr Zeit.
Das Ganze exportiert man dann als Wave oder meinetwegen FLAC (ist verlustfrei).
Ich empfehle dabei nicht zu hohe Amplituden (<0,5) und die Einteilung in mehrere Dateien speziell für die sehr tiefen und hohen Frequenzen (z.B. 20 - 220 Hz und 16000 - 22000 Hz).

Andere Mittel nutze ich im Grunde auch nicht. Besondere Ausrüstung ist jedenfalls dafür nicht notwendig, das kann jeder mit dem Programm innerhalb weniger Minuten selbst erstellen. Die Anpassung an die Hörempfindlichkeit wäre etwas aufwändiger, aber ohnehin wieder individuell unterschiedlich.


----------



## soth (10. August 2013)

So eine Datei (20 Hz - ~22 kHz) kann doch jeder selbst mit Audacity erstellen. 
Bei der gleichbleibenden Lautstärke wird es schon schwieriger, ob das aufgrund der nichtlinearen Wiedergabe durch Boxen/Kopfhörer, Räumlichkeiten, Wandler, Verstärker, Individualität der Menschen,... überhaupt so wirklich sinnvoll ist?
Afaik sind die nötigen "Verstärkungen und Abschwächungen" auch Lautstärkeabhängig, was das Ganze nocheinmal schwieriger macht.

EDIT: Oh, da bin ich wohl ein bisschen langsam gewesen


----------



## xpSyk (10. August 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage: 

Ich habe im Treiber meiner Asus Xonar DGX Dolby Headphone 5.1 aktiviert und in CS:GO, dann den Sound auch auf 5.1 gestellt. Wird nun der 5.1 Sound von dem Spiel auch korrekt auf das Soundkarten 5.1 verteilt? 

In Win habe ich übrigens "Anwendungen haben alleinige Kontrolle über das Gerät" ausgestellt. (Falls es relevanz hat)


----------



## Hänschen (10. August 2013)

Es waren:

20Hz to 20kHz (Human Audio Spectrum) - YouTube

und

Cool Hearing test - YouTube


Und ich war mir nicht sicher ob Teufel oder Selbstbauboxen weil ich die am gleichen PC habe und beliebeig wechseln kann bzw. einfach die Teufel auf Lautlos stelle - die übrigens grad wegen Reparatur eingeschickt wurden


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Es waren:
> 
> 20Hz to 20kHz (Human Audio Spectrum) - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Und wie hat es der 3-jährige geschafft, 21 kHz zu hören, wenn die beiden von Dir verlinkten Videos nur bis maximal 20 kHz hochgehen?


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe im Treiber meiner Asus Xonar DGX Dolby Headphone 5.1 aktiviert und in CS:GO, dann den Sound auch auf 5.1 gestellt. Wird nun der 5.1 Sound von dem Spiel auch korrekt auf das Soundkarten 5.1 verteilt?
> 
> In Win habe ich übrigens "Anwendungen haben alleinige Kontrolle über das Gerät" ausgestellt. (Falls es relevanz hat)



6 channels, headphones, dolby headphone.
wenn das im xonar audiocenter steht, werden die 5.1. Korrekt übertragen.


----------



## soth (10. August 2013)

Und wie hat der 12 Jährige bis 18 kHz gehört, bzw. wie hast du das Video im Flash Player zur Variante mit Vorbis gewechselt?


----------



## Hänschen (10. August 2013)

Nagut dann waren es "nur" 20 kHz beim 3-Jährigen, aber das ist auch schon cool 

Und man hört ja von 40-20 kHz etwa aus den Lautsprechern, also kann es gar nicht so abgeschnitten sein nehme ich an - vielleicht etwas gedämpft.


----------



## soth (10. August 2013)

Nochmal, die AAC-"Version" des ersten Videos hört bei 17,5 kHz auf, da kann auch Niemand etwas bei 18 oder 20 kHz wahrnehmen 
Beim 2ten Video sieht es noch düsterer aus, da beginnt selbst die Version mit Vorbis erst bei ~18,5 kHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timsu (10. August 2013)

Die ogg Vorbis Tonspur kommt bei YouTube glaube ich wenn man den HTML5 Player nimmt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Nagut dann waren es "nur" 20 kHz beim 3-Jährigen, aber das ist auch schon cool
> 
> Und man hört ja von 40-20 kHz etwa aus den Lautsprechern, also kann es gar nicht so abgeschnitten sein nehme ich an - vielleicht etwas gedämpft.


 
Das Übertragungsverhalten der Lautsprecher ist hier völlig uninteressant. Das *Quell*signal beinhaltet diese hohen Frequenzen durch Komprimierung gar nicht, sie können also niemals irgendwie von was für einem Lautsprecher auch immer wiedergegeben und gehört werden. Da sie *nicht* im Signal *vorhanden* sind. Das ist wie ein Schwarz-Weiß-Signal, das an einen Farbbildschirm gesendet wird. Das wird dadurch nicht bunt, da es keine Farbinformationen beinhaltet.

20 kHz bei dem 3-Jährigen sind also auch nicht cool, sondern von der gleichen Problematik betroffen. Ein wohl zusätzlich auftretendes Problem hast Du unwissentlich schon selbst angesprochen:



> [...] als der 3-Jährige den 21 kHz Ton gehört hat - beinahe hatte ich das Gefühl als würde ich ihn auch hören



Einbildung. Audiometrie ist immer auch subjektiv, da der Proband mitarbeiten muss. Das kann oft zu Verzerrungen führen. Besonders, wenn die Audiometrie nicht richtig durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Hänschen (11. August 2013)

Dann hat der kleine Bengel wohl Halluzinationen gehabt  ... naja kleine Bengel halt.

Dann stimmt ja das mit den 18 kHz für den 12-Jährigen auch nicht - so eine Sch..ße 


Die Daten sind voll fürn Ar.ch.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2013)

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005PWPUW6


----------



## Hänschen (11. August 2013)

Das Ding scheint voll der Mist zu sein, so oft wie es kaputtgegangen ist (laut den schlechteren Rezensionen).
Ich persönlich misstraue sowieso so extrem kleinen DA-Wandlern, weil es müssten schon extrem edle SMD-Bauteile drin sein - selbst dann weiss ich nicht ob die reichen würden um das Niveau einer PC-Soundkarte zu erreichen.

PS: die Art der Ausfälle lässt mich vermuten, dass es Überhitzungsprobleme sind - möglicherweise auch Stromspitzen beim Anschliessen/Umstöpseln/Einschalten, aber das ist nur Spekulation.
Vielleicht kann man das Ding aufschrauben und die Kühlung pimpen ^^



Oh und weiss jemand wie die Audioengine A2 so sind ?
Die scheinen ja recht winzig zu sein mit ihrem Carbon-Tieftöner und Seidenhochtöner.
Sind auch nicht grad billig die Teile, bei Amazon grad so 180 Euro.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2013)

Besser als intern ist auch nicht das Ziel. Niveau einer Xonar DX ist eher das was ich suche.

Das Ding soll den Fernseher mit dem Verstärker verbinden. Ersterer hängt per HDMI am HTPC, hat aber nur die Kopfhörerbuchse als Analog-Out. Dafür gibt es aber auch einen Toslink Anschluss.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?
> FiiO D3 Digital to Analog Audio Converter - 192kHz/24bit Optical and Coaxial DAC:Amazon:Musical Instruments



Ich habe da keine Erfahrung mit, aber generell soll das Zeug von Fiio nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## The_Trasher (12. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich persönlich misstraue sowieso so extrem kleinen DA-Wandlern, weil es müssten schon extrem edle SMD-Bauteile drin sein - selbst dann weiss ich nicht ob die reichen würden um das Niveau einer PC-Soundkarte zu erreichen.



Naja, wenn man den Audioquest Dragonfly (USB-Stick Größe) mit der DX ist vergleicht bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das die den kürzeren zieht.  (Dafür aber auch fast 5x so teuer)



Hänschen schrieb:


> Oh und weiss jemand wie die Audioengine A2 so sind ?


 
Jap, die kenn ich, hab ich einem Bekannten mit sehr,sehr wenig Platz am PC empfohlen.
Im Hoch- und Mittelton kann man nicht meckern, da ist alles da wo es sein soll. 
Im Tiefton-Bereich haben die aber (bauartbedingt wahrscheinlich) Schwächen. Also der letzte Tiefbass ist nicht vorhanden. Außerdem wurde im Kick- und Oberbassbereich der Pegel relativ stark erhöht um nach unten nicht komplett zu verflachen. 
> Wenn man genug Platz am PC hat würde ich was anderes nehmen, zur Not ist es in Ordnung, Tief-und Mittelton würde ich sagen eine 2, Tiefton eine 4.


----------



## Hänschen (12. August 2013)

Aha, also sind die Audioengine 2 sowas wie Satelliten, ich habe ja auch im YouTube Video auf der Verpackung gesehen es gibt zu den A2 einen Subwoofer dazu im Programm.

Das müssten dann etwa 60+ Hz untere Grenzfrequenz Boxen sein nehme ich an - kein Konkurrent zu diversen Selbstbau Lösungen wie die CT227 MK2 oder ähnliche die bis so 50 Hz reichen.
Nungut dafür haben sie einen (wenn auch monolithischen) Verstärker drin und Netzteil etc.


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. August 2013)

Hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem Adapter der beim Yulong beiliegt? Also der für den Strom nicht der Klinkenstecker. ^^

Da muss ich fest draufdrücken damit Stecker und Adapter wieder Kontakt haben...


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. August 2013)

Hey Leute, benutzt jemand von euch eine Xonar-Soundkarte und das Xonar Audio Center?

Ich würde mal gerne wissen, was ihr so zu empfehlen habt an Einstellungen.

Unter Main habe ich 7.1 Virtual Speaker und Dolby Headphone aktiviert. Die Samplingfrequenz bei 96 KHz (Was ist das eig. ?)

Unter Effect habe ich die Umgebung mit Raum eingestellt, weil nichts anderes mir sinnvoll erschien. Und die Größe als M.

Da würd eich echt gerne mal wissen, ob diese ganze Möglichkeiten gut sind, sinnvoll sind und was sich am besten anbietet. Auch die Einstellungen für die Musikrichtung. Ich höre derzeit viel Volbeat und habe es mal bei Rock eingestellt. Allerdings gehe ich wieder auf Default wenn ich BF3 spiele.


----------



## BigBubby (14. August 2013)

Main kommt drauf an. 

Wenn ich Musik höre oder sowas, dann kein DolbyHeadphone.
Beim zocken Dolby Headphone (ohne 7.1 Virtual Speaker) und beim Dolby Headphone den DH-2 (hier gibts aber allgemein kein optimum, da jeder testen muss, was für seine Ohren am ebsten ist. Wir haben nun mal verschiedene Köpfe.)

Unter Effekte stell ich nichts ein, denn egal, wie du es verzehrst, es kann nur schlechter werden als das, was sich der künstler gedacht hat.


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. August 2013)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass ich die Umgebungsoption ganz weg nehmen kann, gottseidank. Man, ich konnte mich immer nicht entscheiden. lol

Dolby Headphone kann ich iwie nicht einschalten, ohne 7.1 vorher zu aktivieren. 

Stimme dir voll zu.


----------



## BigBubby (14. August 2013)

Bei mir ist es iregndwie nur andersrum. Ich kann nur 7.1 anschalten, wenn ich Dolby Headphone anhab


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. August 2013)

Ich habe gemerkt, dass, wenn ich ohne dies ebeiden Sachen BF3 spiele, sich alles deutlich realistischer und echter anhört. 

Ich dachte eig. es sollte mit den Funktionen extra realistischer sein, dmait dieses ICH-BIN-DRIN-Gefühl aufkommt xD


----------



## BigBubby (15. August 2013)

Jaein.

Je nach auslegung, soll es entweder dieses Gefühl mitten drin zu sein geben, oder nur eine optimale Ortung zu gestatten.

Diese beiden Sachen können sich widersprechen, denn während beim ersten kein Hall sein sollte, wenn du auf weiter ebene bist, wird beim zweiten ein leichter hall, als ob du im Raum bist hinzugefügt, damit man besser die position bestimmen kann.

Außerdem, wie gesagt, kann es sein, dass je nachdem wie deine Kopf- und Oberkörperform ist, die Musterkörper mit denen diese Funktion berechnet wird, nicht auf dich zutrifft.


----------



## Hänschen (15. August 2013)

Der Dynavox VR-307 (Verstärker) steht in einer Zeitschrift sehr günstig und an oberster Stelle in der Oberklasse in der Bestenliste.

Also ist das doch keine Billigmarke, denn ich sehe sie in der Spitzenklasse Spalte auch noch stehn 

Edit: ohje, das ist ja ne Röhren/Hybrid Gurke .... ne sowas kommt mir nicht ins Haus fürchte ich ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (16. August 2013)

Was soll den an einem Röhren-Hybrid ne Gurke sein? Keine Ahnung, aber Hauptsache mal was in den Raum geworfen oder was? 

Dynavox ist schon eine Billigmarke, die aber dennoch fürs geld absolut brauchbare Geräte baut. Dazu gibts Tuningmöglichkeiten zu Hauf im Netz für die günstigen Geräte.


----------



## The_Trasher (16. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dynavox ist schon eine Billigmarke, die aber dennoch fürs geld absolut brauchbare Geräte baut.


 
Gehört Dynavox irgendwie mit Dynacord oder Dynaudio acoustics zusammen? So quasi Dynacord und Dynaudio als Premiumklasse und dann Dynavox als Mittelklasse?


----------



## Zappaesk (16. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung, über die Eigentumsverhältnisse der Marke habe ich mich bislang nicht interessiert. Wobei Dynaudio mit denen vermutlich nix zu tun hat, das ist ne ganz andere Schiene.


----------



## soth (16. August 2013)

Scheinbar nicht: Marken - Sintron Audio


----------



## Hänschen (17. August 2013)

Gebt euch mal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvn-a7nh85E  (Video Games Live spielen Halo Suite) Live-Aufnahme.

Da ist brutalster Tiefbass drin trotz schlechtem Bild.

Ich habe mir die mp3 dazu von Amazon runtergeladen und da ist überhaupt kein Bass mehr drin ... so eine Pleite


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. August 2013)

Tiefbass bei Youtube von ner Cam? 


Meine ersten DIY-Lautsprecher sind fertig! 2 wunderhübsche SB 15 PC schmücken meinen Schreibtisch. Der Sound ist einfach der Hammer! Meine alten Nubert 311 sehen kein Land, obwohl die Größe fast identisch ist.


----------



## Hänschen (17. August 2013)

Ich schwörs, da kommt das wahnsinns Grollen aus meinen (selbstgebauten ) CT 266 raus aus dem YouTube Video.

Deine SB 15 kommen nicht ganz so tief wie meine Freak-CT266  - die sind extra auf langsam abfallende Tiefton Flanke bis fast 40 Hz designed 


He warte mal, dann muss dieses Grollen ja Richtung 40 Hz gehen ... hmm *grübel* hört sich aber tief an ^^


----------



## Thallassa (17. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich schwörs, da kommt das wahnsinns Grollen aus meinen (selbstgebauten ) CT 266 raus aus dem YouTube Video.
> 
> Deine SB 15 kommen nicht ganz so tief wie meine Freak-CT266  - die sind extra auf langsam abfallende Tiefton Flanke bis fast 40 Hz designed
> 
> ...


 
Mein BlueSky hat auch ordentlich losgelegt. Aber es geht tiefer


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. August 2013)

Also CT´s ganz in Ehren, aber die sollen mit so nem mini Breitbänder tiefer gehen als meine SB15? Na det will ich sehen 

Für den Tiefbass: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wExOx38IEsY
Das ich das Original kenne, weiß ich, dass YT da untenrum was wegschnibbelt.


----------



## Hänschen (17. August 2013)

Tchaikovski - Ouverture 1812 (excerpt) - MFSL CAUTION: Very low frequencies - (down to 6 Hz) - YouTube

soll gefährlich sein weil ungehemmter Teifbass aus live abgefeuerten Kanonen 


Edit: kann meinen Lautsprechern da was passieren ?
Immerhin hat der Harman/Kardon Stereo Verstärker bestimmt keinen Tiefpassbegrenzer drin.



Oh und wegen dem Vergleich Ct266 vs. SB15: Guck dir die Frequenzgangkurven an zu deinen Lautsprechern, die werden auf der Webseite zu ihnen abgebildet.
Da ist so eine Linie in einem Diagramm - unten Frequenz, oben Lautstärke. auf der linken Seite geht die Linie deiner SB15 schon bei etwa 60 Hz nach unten und die 50 Hz erreichen sie nur mit Mühe.
Meine CT266 gehen erst ab 50 Hz nach unten und erreichen halbwegs gedämpft die 40 Hz etwa.
Und meine Lautsprecher stehen in den Zimmer-Ecken nahe der Wand harhar das buckelt alles nochmal kräftig nach oben wie ich meine.


----------



## BigBubby (17. August 2013)

Die Warnung kannst du gekonnt vernachlässigen


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. August 2013)

Naju, ich hab mir die Dinger nicht für Tiefbass auf den Schreibtisch gestellt. Dafür wird ein SB29 gebaut


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. August 2013)

Wer auf Tiefbass steht, sollte hier mal reingehört haben : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO7artWP94s
Kryptic Minds arbeitet viel damit


----------



## Hänschen (18. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wer auf Tiefbass steht, sollte hier mal reingehört haben : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO7artWP94s
> Kryptic Minds arbeitet viel damit




Den Bassdrop ab etwa 0:56 höre ich nur angedeutet - das ist zu tief für meine CT266 , müssen wohl so um die 30 Hz sein


----------



## Audioliebhaber (18. August 2013)

Bei mir wird es klar und druckvoll abgespielt. (Arcus Tl 500)


----------



## BlackNeo (18. August 2013)

Wahnsinn, ich hab mir nen neuen PC gekauft, als MoBo ein Asus Z87-A C2 (bis auf das doofe USB Problem bin ich auch sehr zufrieden damit^^) und der Klang ist gleich mal VIEL besser als beim alten HP Fertig-PC^^

Jetzt muss ich wieder auf nen K612 Pro und ne Xonar U7 sparen


----------



## Hänschen (18. August 2013)

WoW, ein 100+ Euro Motherboard - was stört dich denn am Klang dass du eine Soundkarte brauchst ?

Beschreib mal


----------



## BlackNeo (18. August 2013)

Ich will mehr Details, mehr Dynamik, mehr Bühne 

Hab den K612 Pro neulich beim Kumpel an ner Essence One gehört, mir würde aber zum Anfang auch ne U7 reichen^^

Wobei ich derzeit auch echt zufrieden bin mit HD681 am Onboard-Sound, nur man will halt immer mal etwas mehr


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. August 2013)

Warum keine Essence STX ?


----------



## BlackNeo (18. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Warum keine Essence STX ?



Die ist noch mal einiges teurer als die U7. Vielleicht wirds auch sogar die STU, wenn ich etwas länger spare xD


----------



## Audioliebhaber (19. August 2013)

Das ist nur eine STX in externem Gehäuse. Wenn man schon soviel investiert, kann es auch gleich die Essence One werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. August 2013)

Die STU ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen... Wann hat die released ?


----------



## Thallassa (19. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die STU ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen... Wann hat die released ?


 ASUS Xonar Essence STU, USB (90YB007B-M0UC10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

So wie es aussieht diese Woche.
Aber wenn's nur ne externe STX ist kann man sich das sparen, für 300 Flocken gibt's weitaus besseres Zeug.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. August 2013)

Die STU soll doch noch besser sein als die STX afaik.

Wnns natürlich nur ne extrene Essence ist wäre eine One natürlich besser. Oder ein Yulong U100.


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Wnns natürlich nur ne extrene Essence ist wäre eine One natürlich besser.


 
Findest du nicht, dass du jetzt für einen K612 Pro etwas mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2013)

Hiho liebe Leute,

es ist sicher schon öfters gefragt worden, ich finde aber gerade nichts altes, bis auf den D/A-Thread weiter unten, was aber nicht genau auf mich passt. Taugen diese "kleinen" D/A-Wandler etwas? So etwas z.B.: http://www.amazon.de/Konverter-Wandler-Digital-Toslink-Koaxial/dp/B005H5JTMI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376898326&sr=8-1&keywords=digital+analog+wandler. Ich würde gern den Ton vom TV abgreifen (alles noch in etwas fernerer Zukunft), der bietet aber nur einen digitalen Ausgang. Zwar zusätzlich einen Scart Anschluss, aber das soll je nach Modell nicht immer korrekt funktionieren (würde es natürlich vorher testen).

Die Bewertungen für diese kleinen Würfel klingen ja alle wirklich gut, ich bräuchte nur ein Stereo Signal, das kommt dann zum Stereo-Verstärker. Sampling-Raten von 32-192kHz und Stereo-PCM klingen ja nach nem idealen Gerät dafür^^


----------



## BlackNeo (19. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Findest du nicht, dass du jetzt für einen K612 Pro etwas mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt?



Ne, ne One wirds auch nicht, da wäre ein T90 wohl eher angebracht 

Aber die STU reizt mich schon, schaut nett aus und man kann sie digitalen Preamp einsetzen^^

Wird aber eher auf die U7 oder im Maximalfall den Yulong U100 rauslaufen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (19. August 2013)

Was ich bisher gelesen habe, ist die STU die STX in externem Gehäuse. Selber Chip, selbe Wandler.


----------



## The_Trasher (19. August 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Was ich bisher gelesen habe, ist die STU die STX in externem Gehäuse. Selber Chip, selbe Wandler.


 
Doppelt so teuer


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. August 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> ASUS Xonar Essence STU, USB (90YB007B-M0UC10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> So wie es aussieht diese Woche.
> Aber wenn's nur ne externe STX ist kann man sich das sparen, für 300 Flocken gibt's weitaus besseres Zeug.



Und zwar ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. August 2013)

Essence One, Teac UD-H01... sind mal 2 Beispiele


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. August 2013)

Gibt es sowas kleines vergleichbares auch mit einem Verstärker drin ? 
Bin nämlich immer noch auf der Suche nach eine Schreibtisch-Alternative...


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. August 2013)

Dann wirds noch teurer. Hab dafür nen kleinen AVR auf dem Tisch.
Wobei schon die nächste kranke Idee im Kopf rumschwirrt


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas kleines vergleichbares auch mit einem Verstärker drin ?
> Bin nämlich immer noch auf der Suche nach eine Schreibtisch-Alternative...


 
Du zäumst das Pferd von hinten auf... Wieso sollte man einen platzdürstigen Verstärker in ein DAC-Gehäuse zwängen, wenn es schon Verstärker mit DAC gibt ?

@BloodySuicide: Hifi-Akademie ? Käme mir nämlich bei dem Thema in den Sinn...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. August 2013)

@ BloodySuicide : Ich will ja gerade meinen Vollverstärker vom Tisch wegbekommen...


> Wobei schon die nächste kranke Idee im Kopf rumschwirrt



Macht mich neugierig 

@ nfsgame : im Moment habe ich eine Essence STX im PC und einen harman kardon HK6300 auf dem Schreibtisch 
Habe bloß überlegt eine Fusion durchzuführen


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. August 2013)

Och ich hab ja so ne Endstufe noch am AVR (Marantz MM7025).... So nächstes Jahr wird im Wohnzimmer ne getrennte AV-Vorstufe und Mehrkanal-Endstufe hingestelle. Da macht sich nen DAC ala Essence One Muses mit XLR super an der "kleinen" Endstufe 
Wollte schon immer ne 750€ Endstufe am Schreibtisch


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2013)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hiho liebe Leute,
> 
> es ist sicher schon öfters gefragt worden, ich finde aber gerade nichts altes, bis auf den D/A-Thread weiter unten, was aber nicht genau auf mich passt. Taugen diese "kleinen" D/A-Wandler etwas? So etwas z.B.: Audio Konverter Wandler Digital zu Analog - Digital: Amazon.de: Elektronik. Ich würde gern den Ton vom TV abgreifen (alles noch in etwas fernerer Zukunft), der bietet aber nur einen digitalen Ausgang. Zwar zusätzlich einen Scart Anschluss, aber das soll je nach Modell nicht immer korrekt funktionieren (würde es natürlich vorher testen).
> 
> Die Bewertungen für diese kleinen Würfel klingen ja alle wirklich gut, ich bräuchte nur ein Stereo Signal, das kommt dann zum Stereo-Verstärker. Sampling-Raten von 32-192kHz und Stereo-PCM klingen ja nach nem idealen Gerät dafür^^


Dieses mal ist die letzte Frage wirklich nicht lang her:
extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread.html#post5548948

Ich werde mir bei Zeiten den angesprochenen FiiO zulegen.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. August 2013)

Von Musical Fidelity gibts auch den recht kompakten V-DAC, kostet um die 250€ und soll auch ziemlich gut sein.

Aber ein E07K/E17 ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## soth (19. August 2013)

Naja, so klein ist der V-DAC jetzt nicht...


----------



## BlackNeo (19. August 2013)

Aber kleiner als z.B. der M1


----------



## kero81 (19. August 2013)

Hey Jungs,
ich muss jetzt nochmal mein Unwissen über Soka´s unter Beweis stellen. Kurze Info zu meinem Equip... KH ist ein DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm und Soka ist ne DX. Mir ist das ganze zu leise und mir fehlt die Dynamik. Da ich gerne bei Asus bleiben würde, stehe ich vor der Wahl zwischen STX und Phoebus. Bei Amazon gibt es zur STX überwiegend positive Rezessionen und zur Phoebus wird sehr oft geschrieben das der Treiber Mist ist und es viele Probleme mit Bf3 und Punkbuster gibt/gab. 
Da ich ja schon mittlerweile eingesehen habe das ein anständiger KH viel, viel besser ist als jedes Headset könnte ich wohl auch mit reinem Stereo(auch in Spielen) Leben, wenn dafür der Klang/die Dynamik stimmen.
Kann das jemand bestätigen das der Treiber der Phoebus "noch" Mist ist und die STX über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist?!

Würde mich über ein wenig Hilfe freuen, so könnte ich heute oder morgen bestellen und hätte eine der beiden Karten bis zum Wochenende. Die U7 kommt für mich nicht in Frage, ich nehme viele Gameplays auf und brauche dazu eine Interen Soka. Bei Interesse gibts dazu ne Erklärung, wenns denn unbedingt sein muss. 

Ich nutze im Moment und in absehbarer Zukunft nur den 770 Pro, evtl. irgendwann mal einen besseren/hochwertigeren. Es soll also kein 5.1/7.1-Set mit der Karte betrieben werden.

MfG
Kero | Markus


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. August 2013)

Also ich nutze jetzt seit längerer Zeit die Essence STX und bin überaus zufrieden damit. Ich hatte sie mir im Zuge des Kaufs der AKG K701 gekauft und bereue das nicht ein bisschen. 
Ich stand übrigens genau vor der Wahl wie du, ich hatte auch ein Headset und die DX.


----------



## kero81 (19. August 2013)

So, die STX ist Bestellt.  Ich hoffe ich werde nicht so Enttäsucht wie von der DX.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. August 2013)

Denk dran, dass du auch andere OP-Amps auf die STX stecken kannst


----------



## BlackNeo (19. August 2013)

Bei der STX geht das auch?

Ich dachte das geht nur bei der One....


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. August 2013)

Bei der STX auch. Bei der One sinds nur viel mehr 
Meine OPAMP-Konfig für die STX wird sogar recht häufig empfohlen


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2013)

Es ist furchtbar, wenn man versucht für die richtigen Kopfhörer Kabel zu finden, die dann auch noch preislich passen UND bei denen angegeben ist, wie hoch der Widerstand ist.
Jemand ne Super-Seite parat, bei der wichtige Informationen alle gegeben sind? Kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, ein passendes Kabel für einen M-100 und einen X1 unter 50€ zu finden...

(ich nehme natürlich auch gerne direkte Empfehlungen für Kabel für die genannten Kopfhörer  )


----------



## BigBubby (20. August 2013)

Vielleicht oute ich mich jetzt als unwissender.

Aber von welchem Kabel redest du?

Willst du ein Verlängerungskabel oder willst du ein Kabel, dass von den Lautsprechern zum Stecker laufen?

Allgemein kannst du den Widerstand eines Kabels selber berechnen: Widerstand des Materials * Länge / Durchmesser

Sollte aber bei unter 5 Meter (vermutlich mehr) eher unbedeutend sein.


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Widerstand des Materials * Länge / Durchmesser



Hätte ich mal den Physikunterricht besucht, danke 

Nein, mir geht es um die Kabel der Kopfhörer selbst. Also die Miniklinke auf Miniklinke Kabel, die dafür zuständig sind, dass der Klang von Quelle zum kopfhörer gelangt bzw. diese, die beim Kopfhörer standartmäßig mitgeliefert sind.
Beim V-Moda Kabel wäre es eher Spaß, das soll scheinbar schon recht gute Dienste tun weil kaum einer versucht hat, das auszutauschen - beim Philips X1 geht's darum, dass das mitgelieferte Kabel totaler Müll ist und ich mir, wenn ich mich denn für den X1 entscheide, was ich für wahrscheinlich halte, ich das Kabel mit Sicherheit austausche.
Ich hab zwar diverse Kabel gefunden, aber keinen Webshop mit entsprechend großem Sortiment oder eben den Angaben die ich wollte - wobei ich das ja nun scheinbar ausrechnen kann.


----------



## BigBubby (20. August 2013)

reichelt oder conrad.
kennst du denn den widerstand des aktuellen kabels?

an sich ist die frage: willst du den widerstand erhalten oder erhöhen oder verringern?

edit außerdem rate ich grundsätzlich davon ab das Kabel auszutauschen. Selbst profis kriegen es kaum hin, die Verbindungen so stabil und gleichzeitig flexibel wie das original hinzubekommen. Wenn du Pech hast, klingt es besser, du musst es aber alle 1 bis 2 Monate erneuern.


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> reichelt oder conrad.
> kennst du denn den widerstand des aktuellen kabels?
> 
> an sich ist die frage: willst du den widerstand erhalten oder erhöhen oder verringern?


 
Beim Philips X1 sind es 1,8 ohm 
Ich hätte gerne etwas vernünftiges mit ungefähr 0,4 ohm Für den Philips.
Beim M-100 muss ich mich noch weiter erkundigen, was da passen könnte. Ich weiß auch bisher noch nicht, was das original-Kabel für einen Widerstand hat.


----------



## Defenz0r (20. August 2013)

Hallo,

Hatte ne Defekte Creative ZXR, hab mein Geld wieder.
Brauche eine Ersatzkarte.
Habe wenig Unterschied zwischen einer Xonar D1 und einer ZXR mit meinen Lautsprechern / Kopfhörer gehört.

Was ich brauche: LS(Cinch), Subwoofereingang(Klinke), Kopfhörereingang Klinke

Die Xonar D1 besitze ich nicht mehr.
Welche Soundkarte könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? (Bitte nur PCIx) bzw extern


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hatte ne Defekte Creative ZXR, hab mein Geld wieder.
> Brauche eine Ersatzkarte.
> ...




Was wird angeschlossen? Budget?


----------



## Defenz0r (20. August 2013)

Microlab Solo6C+ Mivoc Hype sw(aux)
Sennheiser HD 25 II
Budget weniger als die zxr kostet
Wie bereits Beschrieben sollte es gewisse Anschlüsse an der SoKa geben

Nehm ich die Creative ZX SoKa, ich weiß nicht, hatte bei der ZXR in Rekordzeit schon Probleme.
Xonar was ich davor hatte war Prima.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (20. August 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Beim Philips X1 sind es 1,8 ohm
> Ich hätte gerne etwas vernünftiges mit ungefähr 0,4 ohm Für den Philips.
> Beim M-100 muss ich mich noch weiter erkundigen, was da passen könnte. Ich weiß auch bisher noch nicht, was das original-Kabel für einen Widerstand hat.


 
Hm, welchen Effekt soll der geringere Widerstand denn haben? Bei den vergleichsweise hohen Impedanzen der Kopfhörer (im Vergleich zu Heimlautsprechern) würde ich nicht erwarten, dass 1,4 Ohm Reduzierung beim Kabel sich bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Defenz0r (20. August 2013)

Wenn das linke an der Xonar Essence STX ein AUX Input also für z.B Subwoofer ist, dann hab ich meine SoKa gefunden.
Oder ich vergesse, das ich extra Cinch auf Cinch Kabel gekauft habe und nehm die Xonar DX/XD.


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2013)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Hm, welchen Effekt soll der geringere Widerstand denn haben? Bei den vergleichsweise hohen Impedanzen der Kopfhörer (im Vergleich zu Heimlautsprechern) würde ich nicht erwarten, dass 1,4 Ohm Reduzierung beim Kabel sich bemerkbar machen.



Der x1 hat nur 30 ohm und nen recht hohen wirkungsgrad.
Ich hab es noch nicht persönlich am x1 getestet, aber du findest abertausende einträge, dass es beim x1 klanglich nochmal nen guten sprung ausmacht, wenn man das kabel, sei es auch nur ein relativ günstiges für 10€ ersetzt. Sollte ich mich für den x1 entscheiden oder mal die gelegenheit haben, an nem modell eines freundes herumzuspielen, werde ich nochmal berichten.

@ defenz0r:
Die stx halte ich für etwas overpowered für dich. Mal die asus u7 in betracht gezogen?


----------



## Defenz0r (20. August 2013)

Ja, die Xonar U7 sagt mir zu.
Also ich kann da meine Solo6C über Cinch anschließen und den Subwoofer per Klinke, richtig?
Wenn, ja ist das die Ultimative Lösung für mich, Danke 
Auf der anderen Seite, grad gesehen das die Treiber verkorkst sind...
Genau das gleiche Interface Ärgert mich derzeit an meinem ACER Notebook, (Dolby Home Theater) verfälschte so stark das es abgeschaltet wurde.
Auf der anderen Seite könnte ich eine DX in der Bucht oder hier günstig bekommen, müsste dann halt dann mit den "normalen" Kabeln Leben.
Hätte mir aber auch viel Geld erspart.
max 40€, kann man für eine DX verlangen, gebraucht, weniger normal sogar.


----------



## BigBubby (20. August 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Beim Philips X1 sind es 1,8 ohm
> Ich hätte gerne etwas vernünftiges mit ungefähr 0,4 ohm Für den Philips.
> Beim M-100 muss ich mich noch weiter erkundigen, was da passen könnte. Ich weiß auch bisher noch nicht, was das original-Kabel für einen Widerstand hat.


 
Wenn du 1,8 Ohm zu 0,4Ohm machen willst, musst du einfach ein Kabel mit selber Länge aber vierfachen Durchmesser kaufen (Sind dann 0,45ohm) 
Alternativ ein ein virtel so langes Kabel. Oder ein Kabel, was die halbe Länge und doppelten durchmesser hat.

Willst du denn das Ding selbst zusammenbasteln oder ein fertiges kabel kaufen? (Ich weiß es nicht und bin zu faul nachzugucken, was für ein kabel an den Dingern überhaupt dran ist, mit wie vielen Leitungen)


----------



## Defenz0r (20. August 2013)

Ich werfe mal noch etwas ein:

Ich habe derzeit ein GA-Z77X-UD3H 1.0 mit VT2021 Chipsatz.
Ist da im Vergleich einer Xonar DX mit meinem Equipment viel rauszuholen?


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2013)

Alle aktuell auf Mainboards verbauten DSPs sind mittlerweile richtig gut. Leider aber meist nicht die Schaltung drumherum.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dieses mal ist die letzte Frage wirklich nicht lang her:
> extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread.html#post5548948
> 
> Ich werde mir bei Zeiten den angesprochenen FiiO zulegen.


 
Dann hätte ich wohl noch etwas weiter zurück blättern sollen^^ Ich danke dir


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

Der FiiO ist da und ich teste gerade an meiner D2. SPDIF und Analog laufen parallel, so kann ich am Verstärker zwischen beiden Varianten umschalten.
Also der erste Versuch (Godfather Solo von BR) klingt fast identisch. Ich meine ein etwas größere Bühne bei der Xonar zu hören, der Unterschied ist aber wirklich minimal. Das Niveau einer DX erreicht der kleine DAC schon.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (21. August 2013)

und was gibt es da für nen Unterschied außer dem Preis?
bessere Treiber?


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

Unterschied zwischen was?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (21. August 2013)

dx und fiio


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

DX ist eine interne Soundkarte mit Surround Augang, FiiO ein externer DAC(ohne Treiber) mit Stereo Anschluss. Der Klang ist meinem Eindruck nach bei beiden ähnlich und ähnlich gut, alles Andere ist vollkommen unterschiedlich.


----------



## BigBubby (21. August 2013)

Kann der FiiO auch Mic anschließen? Dann würde mich das mal interessieren, ob du da utnerschiede feststellen kann.
Oft beschweren dich DX Leute ja, dass sie zu leise sind oder wenn sie boost anstellen, dann starke störgeräusche haben.


----------



## Thallassa (21. August 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Willst du denn das Ding selbst zusammenbasteln oder ein fertiges kabel kaufen? (Ich weiß es nicht und bin zu faul nachzugucken, was für ein kabel an den Dingern überhaupt dran ist, mit wie vielen Leitungen)



Also, ich hab den X1 heute mal mit meinem V-Moda Kabel vom M-100 getestet. Der Unterschied war durchaus gut - luftiger, druckvoller, klarer. Auch wenn ich die Technischen Daten nicht kenne...
Ich will ein fertiges Kabel kaufen, mit zwei linken Händen trau ich's mir nicht zu ein Kabel zu basteln.


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Kann der FiiO auch Mic anschließen? Dann würde mich das mal interessieren, ob du da utnerschiede feststellen kann.
> Oft beschweren dich DX Leute ja, dass sie zu leise sind oder wenn sie boost anstellen, dann starke störgeräusche haben.


Der FiiO ist nur ein DAC. Der hat nur eine Funktion: Aus einem Digtialsignal ein Analogsignal machen. Am PC würde man den in der Regel hinter die Onboard-SoKa hängen. Micro wäre genau das Gegenteil, also ADC. Das kann er nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (21. August 2013)

Aso. nur solo dac. Uninteressant für mich 

@Thallassa Warum nimmst du dann nicht eifnach das V-Moda Kabel vom M-100 bzw. bestellst dir das dann als "ersatzteil"?


----------



## Thallassa (21. August 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> @Thallassa Warum nimmst du dann nicht eifnach das V-Moda Kabel vom M-100 bzw. bestellst dir das dann als "ersatzteil"?



Weil ich vermute, dass es noch besser geht und für das kabel mehr als $10 auf der hohen kante habe.
Werd' vermutlich einfach live testen, wenn der x1 da ist. Dass der preis in den letzten tagen um 25€ hochgegangen ist nervt mich zwar, aber für 200 ist er dennoch ein schnäppchen. Mal sehen, vielleicht sinkt der preis zum monatsende wieder ein wenig


----------



## Kindercola (22. August 2013)

Dann hab ich ja für 170 Euronen noch das Supergeschäft gemacht 
Hmmm schade das der Lp² bei mir schon weg ist... sonst hätte ich das damit auch mal getestet


----------



## kero81 (23. August 2013)

Tja, nun ist sie geliefert worden. Die gute STX. Aaaaber... es wurde auch ein Problem mitgeliefert! Natürlich ist es wieder die Treiberinstallation die nicht klappt. Ich habe versuch den aktuellen Treiber für die STX von der Asus Seite zu installieren. Erstens dauert es gefühlte Tage bis der Balken sich bewegt und dann kommt die Meldung "Bitte schließen sie ein Asus Xonar Essence STX Audio Gerät an!" So langsam komm ich mir von den Asus Soka's vera....t vor. Genau das gleiche Spiel mit der DX. Bei der DX habe ich als diese Meldung kam die Installation abgebrochen, aber scheinbar wurde der Treiber trotzdem Insatalliert. Allerdings, vielleicht erinnert sich der ein oder andere, wurde es ab ca 50% Lautstärke nicht lauter drehte ich weiter auf. Sollte das jetzt wieder der Fall sein breche ich die jetztige Installation ab, werde ich die karte zurück schicken und die auzentech versuchen. Ich bins jetzt langsam satt...

*Edit: *
Installation abgebrochen, kein Treiber wurde installiert. PC neugestartet, im Bios nochmal kontrolliert ob der Onboard wirklich auch aus ist, war aus, rein in Windoof, Treiber erneut installiert, ging, PC neugestartet, über die DX gelacht.  Die STX ist der Hammer! So... welcher KH spielt denn gut mit meinem neuen Kärtchen zusammen. Glaub der DT770 kann jetzt durch etwas besseres ersetzt werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2013)

Freut mich für dich, ich habe nämlich noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit der STX gehabt - sei es mit dem Treiber oder irgendwas anderem 

Kopfhörer -> AKG K701 ?


----------



## kero81 (23. August 2013)

Jo Johnny, an die AKG dachte ich auch schon. Könnte auch sein das es mit Virtual Audio Cable zusammen hängt. Hatte das nach erster Fehlinstallation der STX sicherhaitshalber Deinstalliert und danach gings ja dann auch. Oder mein Win 7 winkt mit dem Zaunpfahl nach einer Neuinstallation. Oh Gott, bitte nicht...


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2013)

Lass mich raten: Als sich die DX nicht richtig installieren ließ hattest du auch Virtual Audio Cable aktiv Oo.


----------



## kero81 (23. August 2013)

Es war zu der Zeit installiert, ja. 
Überlege dir deinen nächsten Post bitte seeehr gut. Ich hab mir ne 160 Eu Karte gekauft. Komm jetzt bloß nich auf die Idee sowas zu schreiben wie "Hättest Du VAC früher deinstalliert, hättest die STX nich kaufen müssen". Das tut man nich.  
Die DX war einfach nicht stark genug für den DT770/250Ohm, die STX ist da Potenter. So, Punkt, Schluß, Aus, Ende! 
Ich schlage vor das mit dem VAC für die evtl. kommenden Threads mit Installationsproblemen im Hinterkopf zu behalten. Bei Bedarf kann gerne auf mich als schlechtes Beispiel verwiesen werden. 
So, jetzt schau ich mir mal nen Film mit meinem neuen Kärtchen an.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht wovon ihr redet, was fürn VAC ? 

Edit : Hab's nachgeguckt, wofür braucht man sowas ?


----------



## soth (24. August 2013)

Zum Routen von Tonspuren, falls das das Program/der Treiber der Soundkarte das nicht unterstützt


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2013)

Ein Signal auf zwei reale Soundkarten kann das aber trotzdem nicht, oder?


----------



## soth (24. August 2013)

Doch, eigentlich sollte das funktionieren, warum mir beim Onboard nur die digitalen Ausgänge angezeigt werden...


----------



## kero81 (24. August 2013)

Hab ich überhaupt schon erwähnt wie zufrieden ich jetzt bin?! Eigentlich müsste ich ja nur der Gewissheit wegen die DX nochmal einbauen und gucken ob sich der Treiber jetzt ohne VAC korrekt installieren lässt. Ich denke zwar nicht dass das Problem mit der Lautstärke dadurch gelöst ist, aber ich hätte gewissheit das es auch wirklich am VAC lag. Ich werde bei Zeiten berichten.


----------



## BigBubby (24. August 2013)

Das wäre ganz schön. Nur um zu zeigen, dass es nicht an Asus lag, sondern an ungünstigen Zusammenkünften.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2013)

@ kero81 : Freut mich zu hören, dass du so zufrieden bist. Ich war und bin es nämlich auch 
Das mit der DX würde ich aber auch gerne wissen 

Sind die Kopfhörer eigentlich die einzigen Schallwandler an der STX ?


----------



## kero81 (24. August 2013)

Wie meinst du das jetzt mit den Kopfhörern an der STX? Ich hab im Moment sonst nichts was sich lohnen würde daran anzuschliessen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2013)

Naja, ich meinte jetzt sowas wie Monitorboxen oder einen Verstärker + Hifi-LS


----------



## kero81 (24. August 2013)

Ne Du, aktuell hab ich nur den 770, das G35 () und n paar 2.0 Logitech Böxchen. Nichts anständiges hier zum testen. Aber ich denke das Ergebnis wäre das gleiche.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2013)

Du meinst das Ergebnis, dass die STX einfach nur geil ist ? 
Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Hänschen (27. August 2013)

Gebt euch auf keinen Fall den https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG5l436mg1A der bleibt für immer in eurem Gehirn 


Edit: hier die Dubstep Version https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuMt0vpa08k


----------



## Bier (28. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Gebt euch auf keinen Fall den https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG5l436mg1A der bleibt für immer in eurem Gehirn
> 
> 
> Edit: hier die Dubstep Version https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuMt0vpa08k


 
Jetzt bin ich für immer geschädigt -.-


----------



## Hänschen (29. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW26S4qkdNA&list=FLnJ7j2BGPRk5v-c-Tz-rdgA  werdet ihr nicht überleben


----------



## soth (29. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW26S4qkdNA&list=FLnJ7j2BGPRk5v-c-Tz-rdgA  werdet ihr nicht überleben


Und was hat das mit einer Diskussion über Sound zu tun?
Könntest du das sinnlose Gespamme nicht einfach lassen?

Mal eine Frage an diejenigen mit "Studiokarten".
Kann man die Karten auch als Weiche "missbrauchen", also bspw. ASIO Input, linker und rechter Kanal auf 2 Ausgänge routen und seperat filtern?


----------



## Zappaesk (8. September 2013)

So, heute habe ich es endlich geschafft die Anlage bei meinem Großen mal aufzubauen. Gestern ging musste noch ein 14h Lötmarathon über die Bühne gehen bis die Monos endlich fertig waren aber jetzt geht alles...

- Boxen: Pico Lino 2 (schon vor einigen Jahren gebaut)
- Endstufen: DIY Monoblöcke mit ordentlicher Leistung (Symasym wenn das jemandem was sagt)
- Vorstufe: NAD 1155 - die DIY Vorstufe zickt noch und braucht deshalb noch ne Weile
- CD-Player: Rega Planet (das 1. Modell mit dem Laufwerk links)

Dazu noch ein wenig Kleinkruscht: Dynaudio Boxenständer, RG142 Verkabelung an Neutrik "Profi" Cinch Steckern, Speakon Anschlüsse an Boxen und Endstufen,...

Klingt wirklich richtig geil, ich glaube es gibt nicht viele 10 Jährige mit so ner Anlage...


----------



## Thallassa (8. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> [...]



Sehr geil, ich hoffe er weiß zu schätzen, was er da hat 
Auch wenn ich schon lange vorlljährig bin, möchtest du noch ein Adoptivkind? 




soth schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an diejenigen mit "Studiokarten".
> Kann man die Karten auch als Weiche "missbrauchen", also bspw. ASIO  Input, linker und rechter Kanal auf 2 Ausgänge routen und seperat  filtern?


 
Ich reih mich bei dieser Frage mal ein, hatte bisher keine entsprechende Antwort darauf gefunden, mein Thread im Hi-Fi-Forum wurde bisher auch ignoriert.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. September 2013)

Ne danke, keine Adoptionen, du weißt doch ich steh auf DIY


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. September 2013)

Dann kann man wenigstens Marke Eigenbau auf die Stirn kleben


----------



## Hänschen (8. September 2013)

Wie klingt denn der Bass der Picolinos ?
Der von meinen war nicht so doll weil ich zu stark bedämmt habe  (meine ersten Selbstbau Boxen brr das musste fatal enden)

Oh und die Picolino haben einen guten Verstärker verdient, soviel HiFi haben die schon drauf

Edit: ich würde gerne auch wild Rumlöten, aber meine kleine "Containerbude" lässt das nicht zu - ich will mich nicht vergiften mit kiloweise Elektrozeug ^^


----------



## soth (8. September 2013)

Zappaesk;5634354die DIY Vorstufe zickt noch und braucht deshalb noch ne Weile[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese Vorstufe
> Wieder einmal eine passive Vorstufe? Irgendwie komm ich von der Schiene mit passiver Vorstufe nicht herunter


----------



## Zappaesk (8. September 2013)

Der Bass ist bei den Picos wirklich erstaunlich - das habe ich ja schon mehrmals geschrieben. Erstaunlich fest, knackig und so tief, dass man nicht wirklich was vermisst. Ich habe die Teile auf Ständern ziemlich dicht vor der Wand aufgestellt. Das unterstützt noch ein wenig und macht die Boxen absolut erwachsen. Mit verbundenen Augen würde da sicherlich niemand auf einen kleinen Breitbänder tippen, dass klingt schon nach "richtiger" Box!

Was die Vergiftungsgefahr beim Löten betrifft, so kann man es auch übertreiben. Ich glaube kaum, dass ich trotz fehlender Absaugung unmittelbar in Lebensgefahr schwebe, wenn ich alle paar Wochen mal nen Tag Lötzinn verdampfe...

@soth: ne, dass ist ne klassische aktive Vorstufe, aber immerhin mit nem Widerstandsnetzwerk als Lautstärkeregelung statt nem simplen Poti und kanalgetrennten Netzteilen... Klingt schon ganz gut, aber ich habe einen üblen Brumm drin, den ich einfach nicht wegbekomme - alter Mist! Sobald das weg ist ersetzt das Ding die NAD und die bekommt mein Kleiner. Der braucht dann halt auch noch ne Endstufe...


----------



## Hänschen (8. September 2013)

Nicht nur das Löten giftelt, vor allem mit dem neuen bleifreien Lötzinn ist das ja fast kein Problem mehr.
Das Problem sind die vielen elektronischen Bauteile die irgendwo aufbewahrt werden müssen: Sortimente aller möglichen Widerstände, Dioden, Netzteile, Schalter, ... die Liste ist ewig lang.

Ich hatte das früher mal in genau diesem Zimmer - es war die Hölle, das Zeug stinkt elend nach Chemie, vor allem wenn es in einer geschlossenen Kiste war und man die Kiste aufmacht dann hauts einen fast um 
Wenn ich nur an eine dieser Pollin-Kiloweise-Schrottpakete denke wird mir ganz anders  ... ich hatte ein paar davon hier.


Oh und ein wenig weniger off-Topic:

Zappaesk weisst du ob es stimmt dass wenn eine Lautsprecherbox einen linearen (+- vielleicht 2-3 dB) Frequenzgang hat dass die dann audiophil klingt und sich der Klang perfekt von den Chassis löst und Bühne und so weiter kriegt ?
Das hat soweit ich weiss der Timmerman in einer HobbyHifi mal erwähnt bei einem Boxenprojekt.
Das könnte auch erklären weshalb meine CT266 kaum Bühne haben - wegen der Frequenzgangwelligkeit ?


----------



## Zappaesk (8. September 2013)

Die Frequenzganglinearität wird überschätzt. Es gibt haufenweise Boxen, die genau das nicht haben und dennoch herausragend natürlich und emotional packend klingen. Anders herum gibt es erstaunlich viele "perfekte" Boxen, die langweilig und tot klingen. 

Bei diesem Kriterium handelt es sich um eines von vielen, die passen müssen um eine gute Box zu bekommen. Was nützt der lineare Frequenzgang, wenn er aufstellungs- und raumakustikbedingt am Hörplatz völlig verbogen ankommt? Anhand eines Frequenzschriebs lässt sich jedenfalls nichts über die Klangqualität einer Box sagen.

Wenn deine CT266 keine Bühne haben, dann stehen sie vielleicht nicht richtig? Sind Chassis verpolt? ... Da gibts vermutlich noch mehr Punkte warum die das nicht haben. Normalerweise würde ich mal - ohne die genauer zu kennen - behaupten, dass es schwer sein dürfte einem BB die Bühne und Räumlichkeit auszutreiben. Da stimmt was nicht!

Bei Timmis Boxen muss man immer aufpassen. Der trimmt seine Konstrukte auf absolute Linearität, die Lebendigkeit bleibt dabei aber gerne mal auf der Strecke bzw. in dem Bauteilegrab der Weiche stecken. Bei der K+T nimmt man dagegen den einen oder anderen Schlenker hin, verzichtet dafür aber auch auf Weichen mit 2-stelligen Bauteilanzahl... Philosophie!


----------



## Hänschen (8. September 2013)

Ja das mit den vielen Bauteilen für die Multi-Chassis-Boxen ist ja der Hammer, und was die dann kosten erst 
Wenn ich die Preisliste für "Timmi´s" Boxen angucke dann kommen mir die Tränen, muss Audiophiles immer so teuer sein ...

Das Kuriose ist dass ich gerade mit der CT 248 liebäugele, die soll audiophil sein (auch laut dem YouTube Video dazu ... dem einzigen ^^) und es ist die einzige derartige Box im Preisrahmen.
Ich muss gestehen ich kann mir keine Timmermann Boxen leisten  ... ich muss auf Klang&Ton umsteigen - die Picolinos waren wohl die einzige Ausnahme weil dank Winzig-Chassis erschwinglich


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. September 2013)

Schau dir lieber die SB 15 PC  an.
Ich geb da Udo voll Recht. Wenn man extra für einen guten Aufpreis eine "High-End"-Weiche verkauft...der sieht nur wie man den Kunden Geld aus der Tasche zieht. Ist die normale Weiche nicht gut genug oder ist die dann schlecht? Bei Udo gibts nur eine Weiche und die passt perfekt zu jedem LS und ist einzeln entwickelt.


----------



## Hänschen (9. September 2013)

Die Lautsprecher müssen bis 40 Hz irgendwie runter, die SB15 schaffen mit Mühe die 50 Hz - leider.
Von "Udo" habe ich noch die FT12 im Hinterkopf - die haben den nötigen Tiefgang, aber bei den günstigen Chassis erwarte ich irgendwie keine Klanggenüsse ....


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. September 2013)

*Müssen *bis 40Hz runter? Hör dir die Teile erst mal an. Für Games hab ich mir ein Canton Bandpass-Sub bei ebay geschossen.
Die sollte doch weitaus besser klingen als CT


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2013)

Ein Bandpass Sub soll besser klingen?  Mit Verlaub, ich habe noch keinen einzigen gehört, der auch nur anährend ordentlich spielt. Das wäre mir alles viel zu "weich" und zu unpräzise.

@Hänschen, du klingst so, als ob die K+T Boxen nur 2. Wahl wären hinter Timmis?! Dem ist keineswegs so, die haben beide ihre guten und sehr guten Boxen, genauso wie es da auch welche gibt, die nicht gerade ein Brüller sind. Alternativ gibts natürlich noch den Udo (der früher viel für die K+T gemacht hat) oder eben die Bausätze der diversen Hersteller und Vertriebe (z.B. Visaton oder der Lautsprechershop), aber die sind auch nicht generell besser oder schlechter, sondern halt nur eine weitere Option.

Die kochen alle nur mit Wasser und haben alle unterschiedliche Präferenzen und genau das hört man dann den Boxen an.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. September 2013)

Ich wollte einfach nicht so viel Geld ausgeben für nen kleinen Sub unterm Schreibtisch. Der schiebt nur untenrum ganz leicht mit. Man nimmt ihn kaum wahr. Klar gibt es bessere, aber die sind mir dann einfach zu groß und zu teuer. Der kleine Canton ergänzt das System ganz gut. Bin da zufrieden mit


----------



## Hänschen (9. September 2013)

Ich habe ja auch Bedenken wegen dem Bandpass Design der FT12, da muss der Woofer durch ein Resonanzrohr woofern - quer durch seinen zugewiesenen Frequenzbereich 
Nungut es soll einigermaßen gut klingen das Prinzip, es gibt ja einen berühmten Urvater davon ....

Die CT248 hat mich durch den lieblichen Klang aus dem YouTube Video überzeugt, Live muss das fantastisch sein 
Und im Preisrahmen ist die Box auch - nicht zu billig und nicht zu teuer die Chassis.
Und der Bass geht grad noch bis 40 Hz runter - wie meine CT266 jetzt ... zwar nicht optimal, aber damit kann man leben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. September 2013)

meine SB15 klingen auch reicht weich und warm ohne matschig zu klingen. es schmeichelt dem Ohr


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Die CT248 hat mich durch den lieblichen Klang aus dem YouTube Video überzeugt, Live muss das fantastisch sein


 
Du beurteilst nicht wirklich Boxen aufgrund von youtube Videos? Wenn doch:


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. September 2013)

auf Logitröt wahrscheinlich


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du beurteilst nicht wirklich Boxen aufgrund von youtube Videos? Wenn doch:


 
Wärst Du überrascht?


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber es ist dennoch beunruhigend...


----------



## Hänschen (9. September 2013)

Glaubt mir man kann in gewissem Maße aus YouTube Musik-Videos was rausziehn an Information.
Ich hab das Video an meinen CT266 gehört per Harman/Kardon Verstärker, so schlecht ist die Kette nicht.
Und den raumfüllenden Klang kann ich mir auch irgendwie vorstellen wenn ich das Video sehe ... oder die Membran des Tieftöners angucke.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. September 2013)

Du beurteilst da eher Klangfarbe des Mikrofons (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen darf ), mit dem der Sound des Videos aufgezeichnet wurde. Die Singalkette, durch die das Ausgangsmaterial gezogen wurde, macht eine belastbare Beurteilung der Lautsprecher im Video (!) ziemlich unmöglich.



> Und den raumfüllenden Klang kann ich mir auch irgendwie *vorstellen* wenn  ich das Video *sehe* ... oder die Membran des Tieftöners *angucke*.


Ohje .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. September 2013)

Oh mann, bitte beurteile niemals den Klang eines Lautsprechers oder eine Hifi-Kette, wenn dieser mit einem Mikrophon aufgenommen wurde. Glaub mir, das wird nix 



> Und den raumfüllenden Klang kann ich mir auch irgendwie vorstellen wenn ich das Video sehe ... oder die Membran des Tieftöners angucke.


 
Klare Sache, ich sehe auch die Frequenzen durch den Raum wandern, wenn ich das Video sehe. Die haben auch die gleiche Farbe wie der Klang 
Wie beurteilst du denn am Aussehen einer Membran, wie sie klingt ? Ich glaube, du bist jedem hier schon einen Schritt voraus


----------



## Hänschen (9. September 2013)

Nagut das mit der Membran war ein Eigentor ... aber das Wobbeln sah sehr schön aus    *boinoioinggg*


----------



## soth (9. September 2013)

Dazu gibt es nur eins zu sagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat hier wirklich niemand eine "Studiokarte"?


----------



## BigBubby (9. September 2013)

naja wir sind hier halt im Games Hardware forum und nicht im HiFi Forum


----------



## soth (9. September 2013)

In diesem Fall liegt es wohl eher -eigentlich definitiv- am User


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. September 2013)

Ich hatte mich nach Anschaffung der Lautsprecher kurz in dem Bereich der Studiokarten umgeschaut, das für meine Bedürfnisse und Finanzen dann aber als ungeeignet angesehen. Mit den ESI-Karten schien einiges möglich zu sein, weiß da aber zu wenig zu. Hab also leider absolut keine Ahnung in dem Bereich. Ich such mal ein Youtube-Video raus.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2013)

Die Prodigy HD2 die ich mal an Nfs weitergegeben hatte, hat auch den ESI Treiber. Dort kann man per virtuellem Kabel ganz schön verschiedene Quellen mit verschiedenen Ausgängen kombinieren. Die genauen Optionen hab ich aber nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. September 2013)

Kennt jemand Seiten, wo man Musik im .flac-Format erwerben kann?


----------



## Zappaesk (11. September 2013)

z.B. highresaudio.com oder linn.co.uk 

es gibt einige und mit google kann man die alle finden...


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2013)

Auf musicload.de gibt's WAV zu kaufen.
Edit: WAV lässt sich in FLAC umwandeln - ist das gleiche nur in einer anderen Schachtel (Qualitätsmäßig)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch schonmal korrupte Dateien gehabt, ich hatte ein paar da war ein Kratzen oder sowas drauf an immer der gleichen Stelle.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. September 2013)

Das ist vermutlich kein Kratzen, sondern ein digitales Übersteuern. Das ist eines der Resultate des Loudness Wars. Da wird die Dynamik eingeebnet und bis an die Schmerzgrenze ausgesteuert. Wenn das dann übertrieben wird (eigentlich ists ja an sich schon ne Übertreibung), dann kann es zu solchen übersteuerten Tracks kommen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich kein Kratzen, sondern ein digitales Übersteuern. Das ist eines der Resultate des Loudness Wars. Da wird die Dynamik eingeebnet und bis an die Schmerzgrenze ausgesteuert. Wenn das dann übertrieben wird (eigentlich ists ja an sich schon ne Übertreibung), dann kann es zu solchen übersteuerten Tracks kommen.


 
Wobei ich das noch trennen würde. Der Loudness War führte ja zunächst eher zur Kompression der Dynamik. Die Übersteuerungen hingegen sind (nicht nur, aber durchaus) Resultat schluderiger Arbeit, die ich auch schon auf älteren CDs oder solchen mit größerer Dynamik noch finden konnte. Es ist ja auch prinzipiell nicht verkehrt, die Maximalamplitude auf 0 oder -1 dB zu setzen. Natürlich wird das nicht mehr reichen, wenn der Rest schon so laut gemacht wurde, dass man nun darüber hinaus müsste. Trotzdem sehe ich das noch als zwei Paar Schuhe an.

Abgesehen davon kann ich Hänschen hier mal zustimmen (), musicload bietet viele Titel inzwischen auch als Wave. Einziger Nachteil gegenüber FLAC ist halt, dass man die ganzen Tags selbst erstellen muss, da die in Waves nicht vorhanden sein können (wobei mein foobar bei einigen Waves tatsächlich welche anzeigt, fragt mich bitte nicht warum).

Darüberhinaus mal was ganz anderes:
So wie ich die Diffusfeldentzerrung von Beyerdynamic verstehe sorgt diese (wie die Entzerrung wohl ziemlich jedes anderen Herstellers) ja dafür, dass die Kopfhörer den Klangeindruck entfernter Schallquellen liefern und eben nicht wie direkt am Ohr klingen. Techniken wie Dolby Headphone verändern das Audiosignal nun ja ebenfalls, sodass es entfernt und auf bestimmten Positionen befindlich klingt. Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: Werden eigentlich alle Kopfhörer entsprechend entzerrt oder gibt es da Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern/Modellen die dazu führen könnten, dass sowas wie Dolby Headphone auf manchen Kopfhörern besser klingt, da schon der räumliche Eindruck des normalen Signals unterschiedlich wäre? Hoffe, man versteht, was ich meine. :o


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2013)

Leute ich höre immer "Dynamik" und es sagt mir jedesmal fast nichts 
Ich weiss es ist etwas aus der BMW Werbung ne ?

Kann mal einer das genauer erklären ?


----------



## Zappaesk (12. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Leute ich höre immer "Dynamik" und es sagt mir jedesmal fast nichts
> Ich weiss es ist etwas aus der BMW Werbung ne ?
> 
> Kann mal einer das genauer erklären ?



Die Dynamik einer Aufnahme ist ganz vereinfacht gesagt der Unterschied zwischen der leisesten und der lautesten Stelle.

Bei Aufnahmen wird die Dynamik der Originalquelle eigentlich immer mehr oder weniger stark komprimiert. Soweit so normal, so gut. In den letzten Jahren ist es aber leider zu Auswüchsen gekommen. Das nennt man den Loudness War. Im Zuge dieses Phänomens werden die Aufnahmen auf einen Dynamikumfang von wenigen dB komprimiert um lauter und damit anspringender zu klingen. Leider leidet darunter die Natürlichkeit. Heute sind praktisch alle Mainstream Aufnahmen so verhunzt und selbst neuaufgelegte Klassiker werden von Auflage zu Auflage klanglich immer schlechter weil stärker dynamikkomprimiert.

Um nochmal darauf hinzuweisen. Dynamikkompression ist an sich nichts schlechtes und praktisch zwingend notwendig um Livemusik aufzunehmen. Nur die Übertreibung ist schädlich - wenngleich bei Autoradios, Küchenradios oder an anderen Orten an denen es potentiell laut zugeht durch eine stärkere Kompression die Verständlichkeit stark erhöt wird und dort tatsächlich eine gewisse Daseinsberechtigung für starke Kompression vorhanden ist. Allerdings könnte die heute auch jedes Autoradio einstellbar darstellen, man müsste nicht gleich alle Kunden so quälen.


Zu den Verzerrungen. Klar haben die erst mal nicht sofort mit dem Loudness War zu tun, sind aber Auswüchse desgleichen Problems, dass offenbar viele Musiker und Produzenten glauben, dass sie umso mehr wahrgenommen werden und verkaufen können, je lauter ihre Aufnahme ist. Früher mag es auch die eine oder andere Aufnahme gegeben haben, die solche Fehler drauf hatte (ich habe keine einzige solche Aufnahme) aber das Problem hat sich im Rahmen des Loudness Wars verschärft. Mittlerweile haben auch Bands wie Metallica (bei denen man nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass da Laien an den Reglern sitzen) völlig übersteuerte und unerträglich produzierte Aufnahmen am Start.

Ein weiteres Problem, dass zur Häufung solcher Fehler führt ist, dass Musik als Kunstform und Kulturgut zunehmend an Wert verliert und oft möglichst billig und schnell (bei den ganzen (Casting-)Sternchen mit einer Halbwertszeit von wenigen Wochen kann man sich keine Zeit im Studio lassen, sonst kennt die ja niemand mehr wenn die Platte erscheint) produziert werden muss. Zudem vlt. von Leuten, die schlicht nicht mit dem Equipment umgehen können und es einfach nicht besser können, weil ein richtiger Toning. schlicht mehr Geld gekostet hätte. 

Insgesamt hat - nicht nur bezogen auf diese offensichtlichen Fehler - das dazu geführt, dass heute Mainstream Musik im Mittel schlechter aufgenommen und produziert wird als das z.B. in den 70ern der Fall war.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2013)

Dynamik beschreibt den Unterschied zwischen den zwei maximalen Punkten in einem Signal, um es mal allgemein und etwas grob auszudrücken. Bei der Musik bedeutet das: Wie laut ist der lauteste Ton im Titel im Vergleich zum leisteten? (Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Rauschabstand, der das Verhältnis vom Signal zum Rauschen bezeichnet; ein Signal unterhalb der Rauschgrenze würde in diesem untergehen)
Stell Dir vor, eine Gitarrensaite wird leicht angeschlagen. Danach wird volle Suppe auf eine Trommel gehauen. In Wirklichkeit wäre letzteres deutlich lauter als ersteres. Großer Lautstärkeunterschied = Große Dynamik bzw. großer Dynamikumfang also.
Auf CDs bzw. Musikdateien überhaupt wird das aber leider gerne mal komprimiert, sodass leise Töne zu laut sind. Dementsprechend leidet die Qualität des Musikstücks. Nicht unbedingt durch Übersteuerungen (wie gesagt, die sind was eigenes), sondern alleine wegen der Unnatürlichkeit. Beispiele gibt es viele, ich führe gerne Subway to Sally - Meine Seele brennt an. An sich ein geiles Lied, aber die durchschnittliche Lautstärke ist da zu hoch. Wird in der Strophe eher geredet, wird im Refrain quasi geschrien. Durch die Kompression ist der Lautstärkeunterschied aber viel zu niedrig, sodass der nötige Schwung, der erwartete Anstieg hier fehlt. Langweilig.


----------



## BigBubby (12. September 2013)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus mal was ganz anderes:
> So wie ich die Diffusfeldentzerrung von Beyerdynamic verstehe sorgt diese (wie die Entzerrung wohl ziemlich jedes anderen Herstellers) ja dafür, dass die Kopfhörer den Klangeindruck entfernter Schallquellen liefern und eben nicht wie direkt am Ohr klingen. Techniken wie Dolby Headphone verändern das Audiosignal nun ja ebenfalls, sodass es entfernt und auf bestimmten Positionen befindlich klingt. Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: Werden eigentlich alle Kopfhörer entsprechend entzerrt oder gibt es da Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern/Modellen die dazu führen könnten, dass sowas wie Dolby Headphone auf manchen Kopfhörern besser klingt, da schon der räumliche Eindruck des normalen Signals unterschiedlich wäre? Hoffe, man versteht, was ich meine. :o


 Theoretisch funktioniert es auf verschiedenen Kopfhörern verschieden gut. Das liegt dann hauptsächlich dadran welche Frequenzen Dolby Headphone am meisten anpasst. Werden diese schwach vom Kopfhörer wiedergegeben, wird der effekt auch schwächer vorhanden sein. Zusätzlich liegt es auch immer dran, welcher Kopfhörer auch eher dem eigenen Frequenzvermögen entspricht.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. September 2013)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Auf CDs bzw. Musikdateien überhaupt wird das aber leider gerne mal komprimiert, sodass leise Töne zu laut sind. Dementsprechend leidet die Qualität des Musikstücks.


 
Im Prinzip stimme ich dir zu, aber das stimmt so nicht! Dynamik wird immer (und muss auch eigentlich immer) komprimiert werden. Das ist kein Phänomen der CD, sondern schlicht eine Notwendigkeit um Musik aufzunehmen und für die Wiedergabe genießbar zu machen. 

Stell dir vor, du nimmst ein Orchester auf, das hat Live einen Dynamikumfang von >100dB. Wenn du das daheim anhören wolltest, dann würde das bedeuten, dass du um die leiseten Stellen zu hören man das Grundrauschen deines Wohnzimmers übertönen musst (ich meine 30-40dB sind als Grundrauschen anzusetzen - müsste ich aber nachschlagen). Die lauten Passagen schlagen dann aber mit 100dB (oder auch mehr) zusätzlich zu. D.h. wir sind dann bei 130-140dB... nicht nur, dass du Probleme mit den Nachbarn aus dem Nachbarort bekommen würdest, sondern auch mit deiner eigenen Gesundheit... Allerdings wäre ja auch deine Anlage weit überfordert solche Lautstärken abzugeben, so dass es auch rein praktisch nicht funktionieren würde.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Im Prinzip stimme ich dir zu, aber das stimmt so nicht! Dynamik wird immer (und muss auch eigentlich immer) komprimiert werden. Das ist kein Phänomen der CD, sondern schlicht eine Notwendigkeit um Musik aufzunehmen und für die Wiedergabe genießbar zu machen.
> 
> Stell dir vor, du nimmst ein Orchester auf, das hat Live einen Dynamikumfang von >100dB. Wenn du das daheim anhören wolltest, dann würde das bedeuten, dass du um die leiseten Stellen zu hören man das Grundrauschen deines Wohnzimmers übertönen musst (ich meine 30-40dB sind als Grundrauschen anzusetzen - müsste ich aber nachschlagen). Die lauten Passagen schlagen dann aber mit 100dB (oder auch mehr) zusätzlich zu. D.h. wir sind dann bei 130-140dB... nicht nur, dass du Probleme mit den Nachbarn aus dem Nachbarort bekommen würdest, sondern auch mit deiner eigenen Gesundheit... Allerdings wäre ja auch deine Anlage weit überfordert solche Lautstärken abzugeben, so dass es auch rein praktisch nicht funktionieren würde.


 
Absolut richtig, das hatte ich bei meiner Beschreibung unangemessenerweise unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Ist ja in anderen Bereichen eigentlich ähnlich (vgl. Bildaufnahmen + Nachbearbeitung). Daher gefällt's mir auch, dass Du das alles in Deinem Beitrag abgedeckt hattest.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. September 2013)

Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der es erstaunlich gute Abspielgeräte für vergleichsweise wenig Geld gibt². Die Leute sind nur zu geizig, auch nur ein paar Cent für guten Sound auszugeben.
Als Folge dessen wird Musik haufenweise über schlechte Kopfhörer und zu kleine und billige Lautsprecher (Smartphones, Tablets, Notebooks,...) in fragwürdiger Qualität (Youtube, 128k-MP3-Internetradio) konsumiert und hier wird "laut" mit "klingt fett" gleichgesetzt. Die Labels reagieren darauf.

Ein Großteil der professionellen und/oder ambitionierten Musiker und Produzenten ist nicht an kaputten Aufnahmen interessiert, aber wenn der Geldhahn sonst versiegt... 

²) Für 30 Euro gibt's schon vergleichsweise gute Kopfhörer und In-Ears. Für vernünftige Stereoanlagen muss man längst nicht mehr jahrelang sparen, brauchbare Radioempfänger stecken in jedem Smartphone.


----------



## BigBubby (12. September 2013)

Ich vergesse jedes mal den Namen. Dieser Französische DJ der momentan überall rummischt.
Er meinte auch klar, dass er im Prinzip das lied immer zwei mal abmixt und anpasst.
Zuerst macht er es für den Club und die gute Anlage. Wenn er das hat, hört er sich es auf einem Smartphone oder MP3 Player an und justiert nach, da er weiß, dass ein Großteil der Kunden es hierdrauf hört.

Dort ist halt ein Wechselspiel von Abspielgerät und Medienproduzent. Deshalb bildet sich da, wie in vielen bereichen, eine zwei Klassengesellschaft. Der jenige, der sich dann einfach damit zufrieden gibt und das günstige/billige verwendet und glücklic hwird und der "anspruchsvolle" der dann HQ kauft. Beides hat seine Berechtigung und jeder muss da für sich selbst entscheiden. Dem einen reicht ein Fiat Panda, der andere braucht S-Klasse. Der eine nimmt Panasonic Plasma, dem anderen reicht ein Samsung LCD. Der eine hört über sein iPad oder HTC One, der andere hat ein 10.000€ Anlage rumstehen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2013)

David Guetta meinst Du vermutlich. Ich kann sein Vorgehen auch absolut verstehen und bei manchen Typen mit geringem Budget auch fast schon, wenn generell "schlecht" abgemischt wird. Der Großteil der Konsumenten wird den Unterschied wohl eh nicht feststellen können. Eigentlich sollte das keine Ausrede sein, klar. Aber wenn man effizient arbeiten will lässt sich so doch einiges rausholen. Und die Masse zu bedienen ist für die meisten wohl noch immer das Wichtigste.
Andererseits: Jeder hat so seine Prioritäten. In anderen Bereichen dieses Forums ist ne High-End-Grafikkarte Muss, da alles darunter keine ausreichende Bildqualität bietet. Und hier wird auch kaum irgendeiner einen Bildschirm nutzen, der farbkalbriert ist und Bilder auch wirklich so darstellt wie sie gedacht waren. Die Masse wird immer Mittelmaß haben. Zum Teil definitionsgemäß. Und zum Teil, weil Geiz geiler ist als Qualität.


----------



## BigBubby (12. September 2013)

Genau der Guetta.

Und eigentlich ist es gar nicht so falsch, da er dadurch, dass er es noch mal anpasst ein höheres Niveau im unteren Bereich erreicht. Dafür fehlt es dann halt am oberen Ende. Aber einen Punto Carrera GT gibts halt nicht. Er mischt es halt optimal für das Endgerät ab und dieses ist bei den meisten seiner Kunden halt ein minderwertiges Audioequipment. 

Noch nicht. Aber sobald das Geld da ist, gibts bei mir Plasma 55-65Zoll. Muss dafür nur noch ein Jahr ungefähr ackern 
Danach kommt Auto und HiFi dran und irgendwo dazwischen wird der PC dann doch mal eine verjüngungskur benötigen.


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2013)

Ich wusste nicht, dass man ganz leise und ganz laute Musikstellen in Richtung Mitte zusammenschieben muss, um sie Zuhause abspielen zu können - das ist ganz schön abgefahren... dann ist ja gar keine Musik etc. naturgetreu.
Aber die Akustik und auch unser Gehör sowieso sind sowieso abgefahrene Dinge  ... wenn ich schon höre dass der Unterschied zwischen dem leisesten und dem lautesten hörbaren Ton 1 Million beträgt (d.h. 1 Millionstel Pieps vom lautesten Ton hört man noch als leise) dann wird es schon ziemlich abstrakt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2013)

Für die breite Masse könnte es dadurch in der Tat besser klingen. Zumindest weiß er wohl ganz gut, wie die es hören werden und kann entsprechend anpassen. Ob aber am oberen Ende wirklich was fehlt ist die Frage. Wenn er tatsächlich zweimal abmischt/mastert/wasauchimmer und auch beides verfügbar macht wäre jedenfalls alles ideal.

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie ein Freund von Plasmabildschirmen war. Sie sind in meinen Augen anders, aber nicht besser. Haben halt andere Stärken, aber auch andere Schwächen. Allerdings habe ich mich auch vor einigen Jahren zuletzt damit befasst, sodass ich keinen aktuellen Überblick über die Fortschritte habe. Mir würde jedenfalls erst einmal ein richtig guter Bildschirm reichen, da ich das meiste über den PC konsumiere. Aber erst einmal Geld und so.


----------



## BigBubby (12. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass man ganz leise und ganz laute Musikstellen in Richtung Mitte zusammenschieben muss, um sie Zuhause abspielen zu können - das ist ganz schön abgefahren... dann ist ja gar keine Musik etc. naturgetreu.
> Aber die Akustik und auch unser Gehör sowieso sind sowieso abgefahrene Dinge  ... wenn ich schon höre dass der Unterschied zwischen dem leisesten und dem lautesten hörbaren Ton 1 Million beträgt (d.h. 1 Millionstel Pieps vom lautesten Ton hört man noch als leise) dann wird es schon ziemlich abstrakt.


 Ist nicht nur das Ohr, auch das Auge, wenn man mal rechnet auf welcher Fläche es welche Auflösung erreicht und mit welchen Tricks man eigentlich sieht. Wo also die schwächen sind. 
Übrigens hört das Ohr nicht alles. Wenn ein sehr lauter Ton kommt, wird ein großer spektraler Bereich überdeckt. Den nimmt man dann bewußt nicht mehr wahr. Dieses ist auch der Trick den MP3s benutzen. Wenn man weiß, dass der normalmensch dieses nicht hört, muss man ihn ja auch nicht abspeichern.


SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Für die breite Masse könnte es dadurch in der Tat besser klingen. Zumindest weiß er wohl ganz gut, wie die es hören werden und kann entsprechend anpassen. Ob aber am oberen Ende wirklich was fehlt ist die Frage. Wenn er tatsächlich zweimal abmischt/mastert/wasauchimmer und auch beides verfügbar macht wäre jedenfalls alles ideal.
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie ein Freund von Plasmabildschirmen war. Sie sind in meinen Augen anders, aber nicht besser. Haben halt andere Stärken, aber auch andere Schwächen. Allerdings habe ich mich auch vor einigen Jahren zuletzt damit befasst, sodass ich keinen aktuellen Überblick über die Fortschritte habe. Mir würde jedenfalls erst einmal ein richtig guter Bildschirm reichen, da ich das meiste über den PC konsumiere. Aber erst einmal Geld und so.


 Es ist und bleibt so, in sehr hellen Räumen und bei Sonnendirekteinstrahlung sehen LCDs besser aus. Deshalb wird im MM auch immer der LCD besser abschneiden.
In beschatteten oder verdunkelten Räumen kann der Plasma richtig punkten.

Plasma hat einen höheren Verbrauch, dafür "kinotreue" Farben und eine höhere Reaktionszeit (nachleuchteffekte passieren fast nur noch bei Montagsmodellen, wenn man einen vernünftigen kauft).
LCDs fehlt halt noch immer das richtige schwarz, auch wenn sie besser werden (Gerade Sony hat momentan ein paar schöne Modelle), und verbrauchen halt weniger Strom. 

Bei allem anderen tun sie sich nichts.

Inzwischen ist es meist geschmacksfrage, was man lieber will, wenn man mal von der Umgebungshelligkeit absieht. Denn beide Techniken haben voneinander gelernt.

Zum Ghetta: 
Ich glaube die "ClubMixs" nutz er nur selber. 
Seine Live-Auftritte sollen auch ziemlich bescheiden sein, da er gar nicht mehr live mixt, sondern wohl nur auf einer SD-Karte den kompletten Auftritt dabei hat und dann nur rumhampelt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2013)

Na ein Glück, dass mich Guetta eh nicht reizt. 

Ja, das satte Schwarz und die bessere Farbwiedergabe habe ich noch als Vorteile der Plasmas im Kopf. Das sind neben der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit mit die schwerwiegendsten Punkte, weswegen ich mir manchmal Ablösung der LCD-Technik wünschen würde. Der Stromverbrauch war zwischenzeitlich ja auch nicht so viel besser, als die LCDs größer wurden. Erst durch die LED-Beleuchtung haben die wieder Boden gut gemacht. Ich glaube ich muss mich da mal wieder richtig reinlesen (und reinschauen). 

Zurück zum Sound: Irgendwie wird die Verfügbarkeit der Detonator-Subwoofermodule nicht besser (nur die DT300 scheint verfügbar, DT150 wäre mein Wunsch). Werden die überhaupt noch hergestellt? Welches Verstärkermodul ähnlicher Größe (also ähnliche Leistung, nicht über 200 €) könntet ihr noch empfehlen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. September 2013)

https://www.intertechnik.de/Shop/Verstaerker/Dayton-Verstaerker/_APA150_1768,de,7046,93886


----------



## Lee (12. September 2013)

Im Bezug auf die Dynamikdiskussion und die Notwendigkeit von Komprimierung. Ich habe mal irgendwo wage aufgeschnappt, dass wohl auf grund der natürlich nicht vorhandenen Dynamikkompression bei elektrischen Musikinstrumenten diese nicht mit Hifi Equipment betrieben werden sollten, da das nicht auf die teils sehr abrupten und starken Dynamikunterschiede von z.B. einem Klavier oder einer Gittarre ausgelegt ist. Ist da was dran? Ich habe gelegentlich unser E-Piano an damals noch meinen Nuber Nubox 481 und jetzt meinen Canton GLE 430.2 betrieben, was mir klanglich eigentlich immer sehr gefallen hat. Tatsächlich bin ich jedoch jemand der meist eher leise spielt und nur selten laut, und dann noch seltener wirlich extreme Dynamiksprünge macht. Muss ich befürchten, dass, sollte es einmal soweit kommen, dass eventuell meine Boxen/Verstärker zerstört?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> https://www.intertechnik.de/Shop/Verstaerker/Dayton-Verstaerker/_APA150_1768,de,7046,93886


 
Danke, aber ein internes Modul wäre mir schon lieber. Im Sub-Gehäuse wird mehr als genug Platz dafür sein. Zudem will ich nicht unbedingt noch weitere Kästen hier herumstehen haben.


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2013)

Solange die Soundquelle sich an die Spannungsvorgaben hält sollte dem Verstärker nichts passieren denke ich


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. September 2013)

> Deshalb bildet sich da, wie in vielen bereichen, eine zwei  Klassengesellschaft. Der jenige, der sich dann einfach damit zufrieden  gibt und das günstige/billige verwendet und glücklic hwird und der  "anspruchsvolle" der dann HQ kauft. Beides hat seine Berechtigung und  jeder muss da für sich selbst entscheiden. Dem einen reicht ein Fiat  Panda, der andere braucht S-Klasse. Der eine nimmt Panasonic Plasma, dem  anderen reicht ein Samsung LCD. Der eine hört über sein iPad oder HTC  One, der andere hat ein 10.000€ Anlage rumstehen.


Es muss ja keine 10.000 Euro HiFi-Anlage sein. Aber ich bin frustriert, wie viele Leute 15 Euro Logitröt für das obere Ende der Fahnenstange halten - oder sich für 'nen 10er einen 5erPack Kopfhörer kaufen ("Weil die immer so schnell kaputt gehen." ). Bei solchen grottigen Lautsprechern gehen so viele Details der Musik verloren, dass es wirklich schon egal ist, ob man die Musik zu Tode komprimiert oder nicht.

Ein HTC-One mit vernünftigen In-Ears ist übrigens gar nicht so verkehrt - nur dass selbst die kaum jemand besitzt. 600 Euro Handy und 5 Euro Wegwerfkopfhörer und Gratis-Internetradio in 64 kBit. Finde den Fehler in der Verhältnismäßigkeit .



> [...]Muss ich befürchten, dass, sollte es einmal soweit kommen, dass eventuell meine Boxen/Verstärker zerstört?


Gehobene Zimmerlautstärke ist bei einer wertigen Stereoanlage kein Problem. Wenn du die Boxen überlastest, riechst du das sehr schnell  und kannst noch reagieren. Der Verstärker kann afaik nicht durch Überlast kaputt gehen. Mit so viel Pegel kannst du den nicht ansteuern, wenn da nur ein E-Piano davor hängt.


----------



## Thallassa (12. September 2013)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ein HTC-One mit vernünftigen In-Ears ist übrigens gar nicht so verkehrt - nur dass selbst die kaum jemand besitzt.



Ich hab letztens meinen Cowon J3 verloren (  ) und muss gerade gezwungenermaßen meine Westone Um3X unterwegs an meinem HTC One haben. Der Klang ist... Naja. Erträglich. Aber der J3 war ne ganze Ecke besser und meine Vorfreude auf den FiiO X3 (Ich war eh am abwägen, ob sich ein Upgrade lohnt, die Entscheidung haben mir nun Spalt zwischen Ubahn und Bahnsteig Königsplatz sowie ein dummer U-Bahn-Fahrer abgenommen) umso größer. Leider dauert es noch nen Monat... Als optimal würde ich die Kombo aus High-End-IEM (Oder zumindest: Higher-End-non-custom) und HTC One nicht bezeichnen, aber verglichen mit dem Dreck den die Leute in den Ohren haben...Allemal akzeptabel


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2013)

Den ganzen Loudness War damit zu erklären, dass die Leute eh nur auf Schrottanlagen hören geht völlig am Ziel vorbei.

Schrottanlagen gab es früher mindestens genauso wie heute. Man denke nur an die Walkmanner und an die Kompaktanlagen der 70er und 80er. Dennoch waren die Chartproduktionen signifikant hochwertiger produziert als heute. Als Beispiel dient da z.B. Pink Floyds "Dark Side Of The Moon" oder natürlich die Platte, die vermutlich der CD mit zum Durchbruch verholfen hat: Dire Straits "Money For Nothing".

Abgesehen davon hört man auch auf nem 5€ KH den Unterschied zwischen einer überkomprimierten Sch***e und vernünftig produierter Musik. Da rede ich jetzt nicht von MP3 vs. ordentlichen Formaten, sondern nur von der Produktion an sich.


----------



## BigBubby (13. September 2013)

HTC-One kostet aber nicht 600€ wegen dem Soundequipment.
Der Großteil ist das Display, dann Prozessor und Mainboard, dann Akku und dann kommt vielleicht mal der Sound


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens meinen Cowon J3 verloren (  ) und muss gerade gezwungenermaßen meine Westone Um3X unterwegs an meinem HTC One haben. Der Klang ist... Naja. Erträglich. Aber der J3 war ne ganze Ecke besser und meine Vorfreude auf den FiiO X3 (Ich war eh am abwägen, ob sich ein Upgrade lohnt, die Entscheidung haben mir nun Spalt zwischen Ubahn und Bahnsteig Königsplatz sowie ein dummer U-Bahn-Fahrer abgenommen) umso größer. Leider dauert es noch nen Monat... Als optimal würde ich die Kombo aus High-End-IEM (Oder zumindest: Higher-End-non-custom) und HTC One nicht bezeichnen, aber verglichen mit dem Dreck den die Leute in den Ohren haben...Allemal akzeptabel


 
Go! X3! Go!

Klingt ne Ecke besser.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Der Großteil ist das Display, dann Prozessor und Mainboard, dann Akku und dann kommt vielleicht mal der Sound



Der Großteil ist Marge!


----------



## BigBubby (13. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Großteil ist Marge!


 ok 20% sind Steuern in Dt.
5-10% sind Steuern im Produziererland
10-15% sind Marge in Dt (Händler und Vertrieb).
ca. 30% sind Marge des Produzenten (Gehälter und Forschung)
15-20% sind Materialkosten und davon siehe alter Kommentar.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Den ganzen Loudness War damit zu erklären, dass die Leute eh nur auf Schrottanlagen hören geht völlig am Ziel vorbei.
> 
> Abgesehen davon hört man auch auf nem 5€ KH den Unterschied zwischen einer überkomprimierten Sch***e und vernünftig produierter Musik. Da rede ich jetzt nicht von MP3 vs. ordentlichen Formaten, sondern nur von der Produktion an sich.



Beispiel: Handylautsprecher oder Notebook auf 100 Prozent - da ist eine stark komprimierte Produktion einfach lauter als eine vernünftige, dynamische Produktion. Hauptsache laut und "fett". Ich glaube schon, dass die bescheidenen Wiedergabemöglichkeiten hauptsächlich Schuld an dieser Entwicklung sind.

Auf 5 Euro Kopfhörern macht eine gute Produktion zumindest mir keinen Spaß. Da gehen zu viele Frequenzen verloren, die Details vermatschen. 

Typisch sind aber gerade dann _zusätzlich_ noch schlechte Formate: Wenn ich meinen Freunden aus der 5 Euro Kopfhörerfraktion was von "Formaten" und "Bitrate" erzähle, schauen die mich nur an wie 10 Meter Feldweg . 

Hab' denen mal zwei unterschiedlich abgemischte Demos zum Testhören auf ihren eigenen Abspielgeräten gegeben, Feedback für die dynamischere Version war vernichtend. Als ich mal 'nen Blindtest auf meinem etwas besseren Edifier S530 (auch das ist nun wirklich nicht High-End) bei mir daheim gemacht habe, war's zumindest ausgeglichen.



			
				BigBubby schrieb:
			
		

> Das HTC-One kostet aber nicht 600€ wegen dem Soundequipment.


Das wollte ich nicht implizieren. Was ich sagen wollte: Die Masse ist bereit, 600 Euro für ein Statussymbol und Spielzeug auszugeben, aber nicht mal annähernd so viel für vernünftige Kopfhörer oder Musik in normaler Qualität, obwohl das Smartphone meist doch recht häufig zum Musikhören genutzt wird. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## BigBubby (13. September 2013)

Und ich wollte nur sagen, dass dieses Statussymbol nicht zum Musikhören gekauft wird, sondern aus einem dutzend Gründen und ein netter Zusatz ist, dass man Musik damit hören kann.
Vermutlich sind 5-20€ Kopfhörer genau der passende Gegenwert für das, was das Handy an Sound gekostet hat. 
Da sollten die eher 150-200€ für eine richtige Brille/Linsen ausgeben 

Aber egal. ist eine mühselige Diskussion.

In der Regel ist es so, dass man in jungen Jahren einfach noch anders hört (ausnahmen gibt es immer) und mit der Zeit eher der Weg zur Dynamik führt und weg vom reinen "Brummen". Jeder der gerne Dynamik kennenlernen will, zeige ich gerne diese Welt, soweit mir möglich. Aber jeder, der Glücklich mit Logitröd ist, darf gerne dabei bleiben (muss ich mir ja nicht anhören).


----------



## Thallassa (13. September 2013)

Schwierig wird's dann bei der Fraktion, die behauptet sie hört zwischen In-Ear X für 25€ und In-Ear X für 350€ keinen Unterschied  Ich krieg da immer halbe Aggressionen bzw. frage mich, was in deren Schädel vorgeht.
Aber meine besonderen Lieblinge sind die: "Whoah,das klingt total geil. Ich hätte auch gern sowas, aber ich weiß dass ich es kaputt mache" ._.'



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Go! X3! Go!
> Klingt ne Ecke besser.


 
Hast du beide gehört? Dass der J3 schlechter als der X3 sein soll hab ich hier uns da mal gelesen und es liegt ehrlich gesagt auch im Erwartungsrahmen der jeweiligen Produkte, aber was darf ich denn erwarten?


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2013)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Beispiel: Handylautsprecher oder Notebook auf 100 Prozent - da ist eine stark komprimierte Produktion einfach lauter als eine vernünftige, dynamische Produktion. Hauptsache laut und "fett". Ich glaube schon, dass die bescheidenen Wiedergabemöglichkeiten hauptsächlich Schuld an dieser Entwicklung sind.


 
Eine stark komprimierte Aufnahme hört sich auch auf meiner Anlage lauter an, weil sie einfach lauter ist! Das ist kein anlagenspezifisches Thema sondern eines der Aufnahme.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie alt du bist und weißt was es früher so an Abspielgeräten gab. Glaubst du, dass es früher nur gute Anlagen gab? Da war genausoviel Müll am Start wie heute. Kasetten waren allgegenwärtig und wurden auf den windigsten Geräten abgespielt. Walkmans und wirklich lausige Kopfhörer, Schneider Kompaktanlagen usw... Also diesbzgl. würde ich die Hand nicht rumdrehen, das kann nicht die Erklärung sein.



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Auf 5 Euro Kopfhörern macht eine gute Produktion zumindest mir keinen Spaß. Da gehen zu viele Frequenzen verloren, die Details vermatschen.


 
Frequenzen gehen auch auf billigen Anlagen und KHs nicht mehr oder weniger verloren wie auf teureren. Der Frequenzumfang ist eigentlich immer ähnlich. Das Details vermatschen hat damit erst mal nichts zu tun, das hat andere Ursachen, die sich aus dem Frequenzgang nicht ablesen lassen.

Spaß macht auf so ner Gurke in meinen Augen weder ne gute, noch ne schlechte Produktion. Aber man kann dennoch leicht den Unterschied hören. Umgekehrt kann man aber auf einer guten Anlage eine schlechte Produktion oft nicht ertragen. Das ist in meinen Augen ein viel größeres Problem!



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Typisch sind aber gerade dann _zusätzlich_ noch schlechte Formate: Wenn ich meinen Freunden aus der 5 Euro Kopfhörerfraktion was von "Formaten" und "Bitrate" erzähle, schauen die mich nur an wie 10 Meter Feldweg . Hab' denen mal zwei unterschiedlich abgemischte Demos zum Testhören auf ihren eigenen Abspielgeräten gegeben, Feedback für die dynamischere Version war vernichtend. Als ich mal 'nen Blindtest auf meinem etwas besseren Edifier S530 (auch das ist nun wirklich nicht High-End) bei mir daheim gemacht habe, war's zumindest ausgeglichen.
> 
> 
> Das wollte ich nicht implizieren. Was ich sagen wollte: Die Masse ist bereit, 600 Euro für ein Statussymbol und Spielzeug auszugeben, aber nicht mal annähernd so viel für vernünftige Kopfhörer oder Musik in normaler Qualität, obwohl das Smartphone meist doch recht häufig zum Musikhören genutzt wird. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen.


 
Das es unterschiedliche Ansprüche gibt bestreite ich gar nicht und wenn man gerne "fett" hört, dann ist es kein Thema das im Abspielgerät technisch umzusetzen. In Autoradios ist mMn eine größere Kompression beinahe Pflicht um auch leisere Passagen gut hören zu können (hängt vom Auto ab). Schlimmer sit es doch, dass man bei als Musikliebhaber mit drin hängt und sich den komprimierten Mist auch anhören muss. Ich habe Gott sei dank einen recht weitab vom Mainstream liegenden Musikgeschmack, so dass ich wirklich totkomprimierte Aufnahmen nur sehr vereinzelt besitze.

Für mich ist z.B. das ganze Edifier Zeugs im gleichen Topf wie die 5€ KHs. Unterirdisch und weit davon entfernt was ich als "normale" Qualität bezeichnen würde! Jedem das Seine und wenn einer 600€ für ein Handy ausbibt, dann drehe ich dem bestimmt keinen Strick draus, weil er in seine Anlage nicht auch entsprechend investiert. Jeder kann sein Geld nur einmal ausgeben und darf daher seine Prios auch selber festlegen.


----------



## BigBubby (13. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Schwierig wird's dann bei der Fraktion, die behauptet sie hört zwischen In-Ear X für 25€ und In-Ear X für 350€ keinen Unterschied  Ich krieg da immer halbe Aggressionen bzw. frage mich, was in deren Schädel vorgeht.
> Aber meine besonderen Lieblinge sind die: "Whoah,das klingt total geil. Ich hätte auch gern sowas, aber ich weiß dass ich es kaputt mache" ._.'


 
Dir wird auch spontan keine Unterschiede hören. Der hat nichts am Kopf. Das ist vollkommen normal.
Das Gehör muss sich stunden-/tagelang daran gewöhnen und erst wenn sie dann auf die schlechten wieder wechseln, werden sie den Unterschied merken.
Ich arbeite momentan viel mit verschiedenen HRTFs und dort ist die Lernkurve, selbst bei sehr ähnlichen HRTFs, in der Regel so bei 4-8h Hörzeit festzustellen und hier sind das dann meist geübte Hörer. Der Normalmensch wird also noch länger brauchen, besonders wenn er nicht weiß, worauf er achten muss.


----------



## Thallassa (13. September 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich arbeite momentan viel mit verschiedenen  HRTFs und dort ist die Lernkurve, selbst bei sehr ähnlichen HRTFs, in  der Regel so bei 4-8h Hörzeit festzustellen und hier sind das dann meist  geübte Hörer. Der Normalmensch wird also noch länger brauchen,  besonders wenn er nicht weiß, worauf er achten muss.


 
Vielleicht sehe ich das als selbstverständlich an, einen Unterschied zu hören weil ich solange ich denken kann Unterschiede gehört habe?
Nicht das alleroptimalste Beispiel, aber als ich mir mit 10 eine Kompaktanlage für ~250 Mark gekauft habe war ich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas enttäuscht - sie klang zwar iO (Ich würde den Klang mal auf das Niveau von günstigeren Nahfeldern um/unter die 100€ schätzen) aber ich war schon etwas enttäuscht, dass es nicht ansatzweise so gut geklungen hat, wie die B&O Anlage von meinem Opa bzw. hatte mir einfach mehr erhofft. 

Andererseits macht mich die momentane Thematik im Bezug auf mich selbst stutzig, ihr redet alle davon dass verlustfreie Formate so gut sind und man auf dem und dem Equipment Unterschiede hören kann etc.
Auch wenn dies vom Masteringprozess abhängt, was mir bewusst ist, ich höre bei den allerwenigstens Aufnahmen einen Unterschied, sodass ich mir bei meiner kompletten Musiksammlung einfach gespart habe, mir noch eine 3. SSD oder größere 2,5" HDD zu kaufen um meine Sammlung dort nochmal komplett verlustfrei einzurichten. 
Ich höre jetzt auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel Mainstream und kann mir zumindest denken, dass sich ein Teil der Musiksammlung in FLAC scheinbar lohnen würde nur hab ich in zahlreichen Selbstversuchen nichts feststellen können - rippe ich jetzt falsch oder was? Und was genau sollte ich denn hören? Kann mir das mal einer sagen?


----------



## BigBubby (13. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehe ich das als selbstverständlich an, einen Unterschied zu hören weil ich solange ich denken kann Unterschiede gehört habe?
> Nicht das alleroptimalste Beispiel, aber als ich mir mit 10 eine Kompaktanlage für ~250 Mark gekauft habe war ich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas enttäuscht - sie klang zwar iO (Ich würde den Klang mal auf das Niveau von günstigeren Nahfeldern um/unter die 100€ schätzen) aber ich war schon etwas enttäuscht, dass es nicht ansatzweise so gut geklungen hat, wie die B&O Anlage von meinem Opa bzw. hatte mir einfach mehr erhofft.


Zum einen liegt es natürlich am eigenen Gehör/Gehirn (Ich kann z.B. bei 60° vom Median noch immer ca 1-3° voneinander entfernte Quellen unterscheiden. Der Normalhörer liegt hier eher bei 6-9°).
Zum anderen liegt es auch z.B. dadran, welche Frequenzen für dich die "wichtigsten" sind. Wenn du z.B. jemand bist, wo das Gehirn und Gehör den Mittelbereich genau analysiert und dir bewußt macht, wirst du erst bei sehr teuren Equipment zufrieden sein. Ist dein Gehör eher auf einem tiefen Frequenzbad, wirst du vielleicht auch mit Logitech eventuell schon zufrieden sein, und bist du auf hochband eher ab Edifier. Wenn die Ohren auch eher auf Stimulation an sich oder eher auf den Wechsel der stimulation reagieren, wirst du auch eher mehr oder weniger dynamik mögen. 
Neben den reinen Lautsprechern haben auch die Geräte dazwischen (und sei es nur die Soundkarte) einen riesen Einfluss auf das Sounderlebnis. Je nachdem wie dieser bestimmten Frequenzen beeinflusst, können schlechte Lautsprecher plötzlich besser klingen als hochwertige.

Aber was du mit dem Gehör hast, ist ungefähr so, wie das Klische von Männern und Farben. Wir sehen 8 Bit und Frauen 32Bit. 


> Andererseits macht mich die momentane Thematik im Bezug auf mich selbst stutzig, ihr redet alle davon dass verlustfreie Formate so gut sind und man auf dem und dem Equipment Unterschiede hören kann etc.
> Auch wenn dies vom Masteringprozess abhängt, was mir bewusst ist, ich höre bei den allerwenigstens Aufnahmen einen Unterschied, sodass ich mir bei meiner kompletten Musiksammlung einfach gespart habe, mir noch eine 3. SSD oder größere 2,5" HDD zu kaufen um meine Sammlung dort nochmal komplett verlustfrei einzurichten.
> Ich höre jetzt auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel Mainstream und kann mir zumindest denken, dass sich ein Teil der Musiksammlung in FLAC scheinbar lohnen würde nur hab ich in zahlreichen Selbstversuchen nichts feststellen können - rippe ich jetzt falsch oder was? Und was genau sollte ich denn hören? Kann mir das mal einer sagen?


 Es wurde mal getestet und die Mehrheit mit normalen Gehör konnte zwischen Verlustfreien Medium und hochbitratigen MP3s im Blindversuch keinen Unterschied hören. Die niedrigen Bitraten wurden meist erkannt.
Nur einer, der einen Unfall hatte und so bestimmte Frequenzbereiche gar nicht mehr hörte, konnte fast alles erkennen, aber eben nur, weil MP3 ein gesundes Gehör vorraussetzt. Auch der Herr mit Absoluten Gehör hatte nicht so knülle abgeschnitten.


----------



## Hänschen (13. September 2013)

Es ist eine Schande dass Menschen billige und schlechte Musikqualität "geniessen" müssen, aber es ist überall bei den Armen so.
Da schläft man sich auf billigen Schrott-Matratzen kaputt, trägt falsche Schuhe usw. die Liste ist lang.

oh und Kinder machen gern alles kaputt - da ist es vielleicht sinnvoll etwas billiger zu arbeiten


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2013)

Das mit der ewigen Diskussion um hörbare Unterschiede zw. MP3 und verlustfreien Formaten hat ja mit der Dynamik erst mal nix zu tun. Ob und wie man da Unterschiede hört ist ja - auch hier schon - gefühlt 1000x diskutiert worden. Ich höre Unterschiede (mit gesundem Gehör), die meisten anderen nicht. Das ist Training und Hörerfahrung verbunden mit gutem Equipment. Ähnlich wie das Richtungshören (und viele andere Dinge auch) kann und muss das trainiert werden und dann klappt das auch irgendwann.

Das dynamiklose, laute Musik vielen spontan besser gefällt hat auch mit mangelnder Hörerfahrung zu tun. Laute Musik wird nunmal normalerweise immer als "besser" empfunden (deswegen sollte man wenn man z.B. verschiedene Lautsprecher oder sonst. Geräte Probehört diese vorher auspegeln, sonst gewinnt immer der LS mit dem höheren Wirkungsgrad...), dass machen sich die Produzenten und Radiomacher zunutze und produzieren halt so. Wenn man aber längere Zeit dieser Dynamikwüste zuhört, dann merkt man wie unnatürlich und ermüdend das Ganze klingt. Da ist eine bessere, natürlicher klingende Aufnahme wesentlich angenehmer.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Es ist eine Schande dass Menschen billige und schlechte Musikqualität "geniessen" müssen, aber es ist überall bei den Armen so.
> Da schläft man sich auf billigen Schrott-Matratzen kaputt, trägt falsche Schuhe usw. die Liste ist lang.
> 
> oh und Kinder machen gern alles kaputt - da ist es vielleicht sinnvoll etwas billiger zu arbeiten



Das hat mit "arm" gar nichts zu tun. Das hat mit mangelndem Interesse und Wissen zu tun.


----------



## Thallassa (13. September 2013)

Danke @ zappaesk, bigbubby (kann über die app keine zwei zitate gleichzeitig) - aber das war ziemlich an dem vorbei, was ich wissen wollte. Ich formuliere das mal anders:

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich ein relativ gutes gehör habe (siehe vergleichsweise die vorherigen beispiele an denen ich schlechtes gehör kritisiert habe, aber natürlich höre ich nicht jeden floh husten) und es rein theoretisch möglich wäre, dass ich hier und da unterschiede höre. Da ich weder klassik- noch irgend eine form von jazz odr generell sachen aus den 80gern oder davor, etc. Pp. (hier x beispiele einfügen),also aufnahmen, bei denen ich mir vorstelle dass es leicht sei, untrschiede zu hören, sondern lediglich "populärmusik", sei es mainstream oder non-mainstream, höre, suche ich dementsprechend ein anwendungsbeispiel, welches ich sozusagen nachvollziehen könnte. 
Beispielsweise also "bei track X des künstlers Y vom medium Z höre ich zwischen verlustfrei und mp3 in bitrate A diesen und jenen unterschied"
Als beispiel kann alles herhalten, was auf lastfm in meinen top100 ist oder was für mich einfach zugänglich ist, also eine hochauflösende aufnahme welche ich mir, kostenfrei oder -pflichtig aus dem netz ziehe und dann halt des beispiels wegen nochmal auf mp3 herunterkonvertiere.

Dass klang subjektiv ist und alles ist ja derweil vollkommen klar, mir geht es auch lediglich um eure subjektiven hörerfahrungen welche ich anschließend versuche nachzuvollziehen. Ich hoffe, das macht irgendwie sinn für euch.


----------



## BigBubby (13. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Danke @ zappaesk, bigbubby (kann über die app keine zwei zitate gleichzeitig) - aber das war ziemlich an dem vorbei, was ich wissen wollte. Ich formuliere das mal anders:
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich ein relativ gutes gehör habe (siehe vergleichsweise die vorherigen beispiele an denen ich schlechtes gehör kritisiert habe, aber natürlich höre ich nicht jeden floh husten) und es rein theoretisch möglich wäre, dass ich hier und da unterschiede höre. Da ich weder klassik- noch irgend eine form von jazz odr generell sachen aus den 80gern oder davor, etc. Pp. (hier x beispiele einfügen),also aufnahmen, bei denen ich mir vorstelle dass es leicht sei, untrschiede zu hören, sondern lediglich "populärmusik", sei es mainstream oder non-mainstream, höre, suche ich dementsprechend ein anwendungsbeispiel, welches ich sozusagen nachvollziehen könnte.
> Beispielsweise also "bei track X des künstlers Y vom medium Z höre ich zwischen verlustfrei und mp3 in bitrate A diesen und jenen unterschied"
> ...


 Wie gesagt, dass dachten auch die Probanden in dem Test. Einige verdienten sogar ihr Geld damit. Also ungeübte Hörer waren es auf keinen Fall. Trotzdem konnte sie dich hochwertigen MP3s nicht von den unkomprimierten Daten unterscheiden.
Ich muss das noch mal wieder raussuchen.

edit:http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Kreuzverhoertest-287592.html
Schon nen Tag älter, aber gilt noch immer:
51 Punkte war maximum, 14 Punkte wäre zufälliger Durchschnittswert.
Da man in der Regel von 79,6% als klare Aussage annimmt, wären damit ca. 40 Punkte eine klare Aussage zur Unterscheidbarkeit. Die Besten hatte allerdings nur 26, 23, 22 und 20 Punkte. Also eher bescheiden.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Frequenzen gehen auch auf billigen Anlagen und KHs nicht mehr oder weniger verloren wie auf teureren. Der Frequenzumfang ist eigentlich immer ähnlich. Das Details vermatschen hat damit erst mal nichts zu tun, das hat andere Ursachen, die sich aus dem Frequenzgang nicht ablesen lassen.


Wenn ich mir Aufnahmen auf schlechten und anschließend auf besseren Anlagen (ich verwende den Begriff jetzt einfach als Synonym für KH, Boxen, etc. ) anhöre, habe ich jedes mal das Gefühl, dass da ein Vorhang weggezogen wird und sich eine Art virtuelle Bühne aufbaut.
Ich kann auf den billigen Anlagen einzelne Details teils schlecht bis gar nicht ausmachen, manche Instrumente verschwinden regelrecht. Ich hab' mir das bisher damit erklärt, dass die Anlagen diese Frequenzen einfach nicht wiedergeben können - lasse mich aber auch gerne dahingehend aufklären.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Spaß macht auf so ner Gurke in meinen Augen weder ne gute, noch ne schlechte Produktion. Aber man kann dennoch leicht den Unterschied hören. Umgekehrt kann man aber auf einer guten Anlage eine schlechte Produktion oft nicht ertragen. Das ist in meinen Augen ein viel größeres Problem!


 Bei letzterem kann ich dir beipflichten.
Ich drehe jetzt jedoch die Argumentation um und behaupte, dass sich folglich schlechte Produktionen nicht so sehr von guten Unterscheiden, wenn die Anlage grober Mist ist. Ergo nimmt die Masse der Leute kaum war, was da eigentlich abgeht und verloren geht.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Für mich ist z.B. das ganze Edifier Zeugs im gleichen Topf wie die 5€ KHs. Unterirdisch und weit davon entfernt was ich als "normale" Qualität bezeichnen würde! Jedem das Seine und wenn einer 600€ für ein Handy ausbibt, dann drehe ich dem bestimmt keinen Strick draus, weil er in seine Anlage nicht auch entsprechend investiert. Jeder kann sein Geld nur einmal ausgeben und darf daher seine Prios auch selber festlegen.


Was hast du denn für ein System / Boxen, wenn ich fragen darf ?

(Subjektiv Ich höre deutliche Unterschiede zwischen 5, 15 und 30 Euro Kopfhörern. Bei 30 Euro geht für mich die Klasse los (z.B. Superlux HD 661 / 681), wo man (von der Optik und Verarbeitung abgesehen) beim Hören von Musik keinen Ohrenkrebs mehr bekommt und in der schlechte Produktionen negativ hervorstechen.

Ich möchte auch niemandem vorschreiben, wie er sein Geld auszugeben hat. Nur sehe ich gefühlt jeden Zweiten in der U-Bahn mit sündhaft teurem Smartphone + miesen Kopfhörern und frage mich, ob da das Budget nicht besser anders verteilt worden wäre ...



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn  man aber längere Zeit dieser Dynamikwüste zuhört, dann merkt man wie  unnatürlich und ermüdend das Ganze klingt. Da ist eine bessere,  natürlicher klingende Aufnahme wesentlich angenehmer.


Hat das nicht auch Parallelen zur Neutralität der Wiedergabekette?
Je mehr "Badewannen-EQ" hinter der ganzen Anlage steckt (EQ + Abstimmung der Boxen), desto anstrengender wird es zumindest für mich mit zunehmender Hördauer.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2013)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir das bisher damit erklärt, dass die Anlagen diese Frequenzen einfach nicht wiedergeben können - lasse mich aber auch gerne dahingehend aufklären.



Mit Frequenzen hat das nix zu tun, sonst würde ja jeder Aldi CD-Player absolut highendig klingen weil dessen Frequenzgang genauso schnurgerade verläuft wie bei einem 10k€ Teil und sogar besser als bei einem sündteuren wadia Gerät...

Musikwiedergabe lässt sich nur sehr schlecht um nicht zu sagen gar nicht in Messwerten darstellen. Wenn man es machen will, dann ist der Frequenzgang nur einer von vielen Werten. Anstiegszeiten, Sprungantworten, Klirr und dessen Spektrum usw. sind ebenfalls zu beachten. Eine Beurteilung eines Geräts anhand der Messwerte führt jedenfalls nicht zum Ziel...



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ich drehe jetzt jedoch die Argumentation um und behaupte, dass sich folglich schlechte Produktionen nicht so sehr von guten Unterscheiden, wenn die Anlage grober Mist ist. Ergo nimmt die Masse der Leute kaum war, was da eigentlich abgeht und verloren geht.



Klar ist der Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Aufnahmen bei einer guten Anlage größer als bei einer Schelchten. Aber er ist immer noch da und auch gut hörbar. Diese Unterschiede sind ja so gewaltig, dass sie sich nicht von der Anlagenqualität negieren lassen. Andere, feinere Unterschiede kann man mit ner schlechten Anlage dagegen nicht hören (Unterschied FLAC - MP3 z.B.)



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein System / Boxen, wenn ich fragen darf ?



Darfst du!
Ich höre im Wohnzimmer auf KEF Reference 203 angesteuert durch eine Vor-/Endkombi im Bi-Amping von TagMcLaren. Als Quellen nutze ich einen naim Streamer und einen stark modifizierten Thorens 320 MK2 an einem getunten Lehmann audio Black Cube.
Die anderen Anlagen im Haus sind größtenteils auch nicht schlecht und dürften noch sehr weit über dem Schnitt liegen, wobei die zur Hauptanlage schon abfallen.


----------



## Hänschen (13. September 2013)

Dass die Fraunhofer MP3 Forscher gute Arbeit geleistet haben das bezweifelt bestimmt keiner 

Was da in einer 5MB MP3-Datei steckt ist fast ein Wunder, wenn man bedenkt dass die WAV dazu 40MB oder so hat - ich habe sogar einen MP3 Shrinker benutzt um eine 1,5MB-Datei zu machen für mein kleines Handy und das hat immer noch akzeptabel geklungen 

Aber es sollte eigentlich jeder eine WAV-Musikprobe als "kompletter" empfinden als eine MP3 Probe - zumindest wenn er mal eine WAV gehört hat vorher.
Ohja die Anlage muss die Feinheiten natürlich reproduzieren können ^^ - ich hatte einen Verstärker der hatte aus dem komplexen Bass eine Matschklumpen gemacht ... mit sowas geht natürlich nichts.


Edit: kann es sein dass so ein "vermatschender" Verstärkerteil alles einigermaßen "gut" klingen lässt ?
Ich habe nämlich bei einem Fernseher erlebt wie gleichmäßig gut die ganzen Sendungen klangen - dagegen die angeschlossene bessere Soundbar voll die Qualitätsschwankungen der jeweiligen Sender wiedergab ... bei dem TV hat das nie gestört der hat alles schön wiedergegeben ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Aber es sollte eigentlich jeder eine WAV-Musikprobe als "kompletter" empfinden als eine MP3 Probe - zumindest wenn er mal eine WAV gehört hat vorher.
> Ohja die Anlage muss die Feinheiten natürlich reproduzieren können ^^ - ich hatte einen Verstärker der hatte aus dem komplexen Bass eine Matschklumpen gemacht ... mit sowas geht natürlich nichts.


 
Das ist ja der Gag daran, die meisten Leute hören eben genau keinen Unterschied. Ich würde auch wetten, dass du in einen DBT ebenfalls keine Chance hättest!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (13. September 2013)

@ Hänschen: Ich würde sagen, dass bessere Lautsprecher Mängel in der Quelle erkennbar machen alleine da man nun erst bessere Quellen auch besser hören kann. Vergleich Fernseher: Hohe Auflösungen und gute Aufnahme- sowie Wiedergabegeräte lassen schlehcte Kulissen, Masken etc. erkennbar werden, die vorher nicht erkennbar waren. Manche raten daher ja auch von zu guten Lautsprechern bzw. zu neutralen Lautsprechern für HiFi ab, da sie zu "ehrlich" klingen und jeden Fehler hörbar machen können. Kann man natürlich auch wieder drüber diskutieren. Ich kann immerhin bestätigen, dass einige sehr alte mp3s auf meinen jetzigen Lautsprechern kaum noch Spaß machen (beim ersten Mal hatte ich da nen richtigen "dafuq-Moment").

Thema mp3/Wave: Schwierig. Ich übertrage CDs normalerweise mit Exact Audio Copy als Wave und nutze zur Umwandlung in mp3 die LAME.dll. Dabei wähle ich meist 256 kbit/s, da ich hier für gewöhnlich keine ernsthaften Unterschiede mehr hören kann. Ich habe zwar noch keine umfangreichen Blindtests gemacht, aber spontan kann ich sie nicht mehr sicher von Waves unterscheiden. Einzig die Impulstreue scheint manchmal noch zu fehlen. Bei sehr plötzlichen Lauten, Trommelschlägen usw. meine ich also, den Unterschied erkennen zu können. Aber wie gesagt, noch nicht umfangreich getestet und daher nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich signifikant über Zufallsverteilung läge.

Mal wieder noch ne andere Sache, zu der ich bisher keine Ergebnisse finden konnte: Welchen Einfluss hat die Option "Vollspektrum-Lautsprecher" unter Windows genau? Man kann bei der Konfiguration der Wiedergabegeräte diese Option wählen. Klingt für mich so, als ob entweder das gesamte Stereosignal ausgegeben wird oder aber der Tieftonanteil umgeleitet wird (Recherche ergab durchaus Bestätigung dafür). Nur was genau wrd gemacht? Ab welcher Frequenz wird da getrennt/gefiltert/wasauchimmer? Bei meinen Lautsprechern kann ich da nur einen leichten Untershcied merken, was mich vermuten lassen würde, dass da alles unter 80 oder 100 Hz abgeschwächt wird. Allerdings fehlen mir momentan die Mittel, das zu prüfen (werde es dennoch mal versuchen). Weiß da jemand genaueres?

Edit: @ Zappaesk: DBT. Doppelblindtest. Da musste ich echt schon kurz nachdenken. ^^;


----------



## Uziflator (13. September 2013)

Habe Heute meinen Philips X1/00 Fidelio zurückgeschickt, ich bleib lieber bei AKG!


----------



## Thallassa (13. September 2013)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Habe Heute meinen Philips X1/00 Fidelio zurückgeschickt, ich bleib lieber bei AKG!



Bei welchem akg? Grund dr rücksendung? Ds sounding?


----------



## Uziflator (13. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Bei welchem akg? Grund dr rücksendung? Ds sounding?


 
Welchen?! Siehe Signatur und Avatar.....

Warum? Zu viel Bass und den AKG finde ich vom Klang schöner.


----------



## DaxTrose (13. September 2013)

Passt gerade zur Soundqualität-Diskussion: Ich habe heute die CD von Imagine Dragon - Night Visions bekommen und kann nicht glauben, was dort auf CD gepresst wurde. Gnadenlos übersteuert, dass es schon schmerzt in den Ohren. Dann habe ich mal recherchiert und auf Amazon die Rezensionen gelesen. Durchweg schlechte Bewertungen, wegen der nicht vorhandenen Soundqualität. So was geht gar nicht und es ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, da man es sich nicht anhören kann!


----------



## Thallassa (14. September 2013)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Welchen?! Siehe Signatur und Avatar.....
> 
> Warum? Zu viel Bass und den AKG finde ich vom Klang schöner.



War/bin mit der app on, daher nicht ersichtlich  aber hast meine vermutung bestätigt. Bei mir ist der gescgmack soundingtechnisch genau umgekehrt, wobei du ja wahrscheinlich trotzdem findest, dass der kh rein von dr qualität des spiels sein geld allemal wert ist, oder? ^^



BigBubby schrieb:


> [...]


 

Danke, interessanter Artikel, aber wenn ich ein Hörbeispiel möchte, bei dem ein x-beliebiger User berichtet, er hört diesen und jeden Unterschied zwischen Verlustfrei und verlustbehaftet, warum kann ich es dann einfach nicht bekommen? Mir gehts ja gar nicht um Technik/Diskussion/Subjektivität dahinter sondern ich hätte gerne anhand eines Beispiels ein / zwei Lieder in ihre Unterschiede im Klang analysiert, oder zumindest die Eindrücke die man meint zu hören, sodass ich es quasi als nachvollziehbares Beispiel für mich habe und mir dadurch aus meiner Neugier herausgeholfen wird und ich vielleicht auch sagen kann: "Ah, ok, ja, Unterschied, toll!!" oder "ne, ich hör da einfach nix" oder "ich hör's, aber meh"


----------



## Hänschen (14. September 2013)

Wo wir schon bei CD Aufnahme Qualität sind 

Ich habe mir die "Video Games Live - Volume One" gekauft und die ist wirklich billigst aufgenommen und abgemischt, da ist zB. fast kein Bass mehr drin oder nur angedeutet - dabei habe ich sie mir gerade deswegen gekauft wegen dem Bass in dem Halo-Lied das ich auf YouTube sah.

Nichtsdestotrotz hat es die beste Halo-Theme-Verwurstung von allen drauf 


Edit: die sammeln oder sammelten gerade glaub 300k Dollar für den 3. Teil der Serie auf Kickstarter ... das wird bestimmt wieder billig ^^


----------



## Uziflator (14. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> War/bin mit der app on, daher nicht ersichtlich  aber hast meine vermutung bestätigt. Bei mir ist der gescgmack soundingtechnisch genau umgekehrt, wobei du ja wahrscheinlich trotzdem findest, dass der kh rein von dr qualität des spiels sein geld allemal wert ist, oder? ^^


 
Ich muss sagen er ist sehr gut verarbeitet und klingt gut aber vom Sound bekomm ich Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## ollivetti (14. September 2013)

Ich habe hier auch noch was gefunden, dass gut in die Aufnahmequalitätsdiskussion passt. 

Einmal nen sehr interessanter Artikel über den Unterschied von 16bit und 24bit Musik. Ich vermute, dass dies hier schonmal diskutiert worden ist, aber 1000 Seiten durchzulesen sprengt leider mein Zeitguthaben. ^^

The Real Differences Between 16-Bit and 24-Bit Audio - Tested

Und hier dann noch eine sehr schöne Seite, um hochauflösende Audio zu beziehen. 

https://www.highresaudio.com/texte.php?ca_id=546

Leider gibt es nicht unbedingt aktuelle Sachen, aber dennoch viele gute Klassiker  Ein weitere Nachteil der hohe Preis. ^^ ABer für jedes Album gibt es nen 30s bis 1m Sample zum Probehören.

Einfach nur Bombe von der Qualität.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Danke, interessanter Artikel, aber wenn ich ein Hörbeispiel möchte, bei dem ein x-beliebiger User berichtet, er hört diesen und jeden Unterschied zwischen Verlustfrei und verlustbehaftet, warum kann ich es dann einfach nicht bekommen? Mir gehts ja gar nicht um Technik/Diskussion/Subjektivität dahinter sondern ich hätte gerne anhand eines Beispiels ein / zwei Lieder in ihre Unterschiede im Klang analysiert, oder zumindest die Eindrücke die man meint zu hören, sodass ich es quasi als nachvollziehbares Beispiel für mich habe und mir dadurch aus meiner Neugier herausgeholfen wird und ich vielleicht auch sagen kann: "Ah, ok, ja, Unterschied, toll!!" oder "ne, ich hör da einfach nix" oder "ich hör's, aber meh"


 
Wie siehts denn rein rechtlich aus, wenn z.B. ich Hörbeispiele in verschiedener Qualität zur Verfügung stellen würde? Mal abgesehen von der Datenmenge, die den üblichen eMail Rahmen recht deutlich sprengt... da müsste man ggf. Daten über ne Cloud teilen. 

Aber unabhängig davon kannst du doch ganz einfach selbst eine Flac Datei in MP3 wandeln und schauen ob du einen Unterschied hörst.


----------



## BigBubby (14. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Danke, interessanter Artikel, aber wenn ich ein Hörbeispiel möchte, bei dem ein x-beliebiger User berichtet, er hört diesen und jeden Unterschied zwischen Verlustfrei und verlustbehaftet, warum kann ich es dann einfach nicht bekommen? Mir gehts ja gar nicht um Technik/Diskussion/Subjektivität dahinter sondern ich hätte gerne anhand eines Beispiels ein / zwei Lieder in ihre Unterschiede im Klang analysiert, oder zumindest die Eindrücke die man meint zu hören, sodass ich es quasi als nachvollziehbares Beispiel für mich habe und mir dadurch aus meiner Neugier herausgeholfen wird und ich vielleicht auch sagen kann: "Ah, ok, ja, Unterschied, toll!!" oder "ne, ich hör da einfach nix" oder "ich hör's, aber meh"


 
Dann kauf dir die verlustfreie Version von einer der Beispieldatein und mach selber MP3s in den entsprechenden Bitraten draus und hör es dir selber an.

Ich frage mich, warum heute immer jeder alles vorgekaut haben möchte, statt mal selber drauf zu kommen. Hier wurden ja 2-3 Seiten genannt, wo man verlustfreie Datein bekommt und das runterrechnen auf MP3, sollte man mit 2-3 Minuten in google auch noch gerade hinbekommen.

@Zappaesk 
Wenn du die Musik selber gemacht hast und die linzenz MP3 zu benutzen und diese dann weiterzugeben, ist das kein Problem. Alles andere ist schwierig einfach zu sagen.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. September 2013)

Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema Blindtest sind. Wir könnten ja mal einen organisieren und uns gemeinsam treffen. 



> Wie siehts denn rein rechtlich aus, wenn z.B. ich Hörbeispiele in  verschiedener Qualität zur Verfügung stellen würde? Mal abgesehen von  der Datenmenge, die den üblichen eMail Rahmen recht deutlich sprengt...  da müsste man ggf. Daten über ne Cloud teilen.



Das dürfte aus rechtlicher Sicht schwierig werden. Der Kreis der Berechtigten müsste sich auf den "Freundes- und Familienkreis" beschränken. Das versteht jedenfalls das Gesetz (§53 I UrhG) unter "privaten Gebrauch". Zudem müsste der Zugang zu dieser Cloud beschränkt auf diesen Personenkreis sein. Schätze mal nicht, dass Forummitglieder dazu gehören.


----------



## Thallassa (14. September 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir die verlustfreie Version von einer  der Beispieldatein und mach selber MP3s in den entsprechenden Bitraten  draus und hör es dir selber an.
> Ich frage mich, warum heute immer jeder alles vorgekaut haben möchte,  statt mal selber drauf zu kommen. Hier wurden ja 2-3 Seiten genannt, wo  man verlustfreie Datein bekommt und das runterrechnen auf MP3, sollte  man mit 2-3 Minuten in google auch noch gerade hinbekommen.


 Ich hatte doch ein paar Seiten zuvor geschrieben dass ich den Unterschied eben im Blindtest ganz einfach nicht höre. Ein einziges Beispiel wo ich meine einen Unterschied zu hören ist dass ich finde dass Scooter - Rhapsody in E offener und "oszillierender" klingt. Ich hab hier so ziemlich alles was ich höre im Original auf CD und ich höre den Unterschied einfach nicht. Sei es auch bei anspruchsvolleren Sachen wie Dimmu Borgir's Abrahadabra, Overseer's Wreckage oder Propellerhead's Decksanddrumsandrocknroll.
Weil jeder sich seit X Jahren wegen der FLAC-Thematik bekriegt und ich den Unterschied nicht höre, wollte ich nach einem Erfahrungsbercht fragen. Also was hört ihr denn? Vielleicht, wie du 2 Seiten zuvor beschrieben hast, höre ich an die falsche Stelle? Wenn ich dann speziell einsehe, dass ich falsch hingehört habe: mein Gewinn. Wenn ich einsehe, dass ich dennoch nichts höre: kein Verlust. 
Die ganzen Seiten auf denen man FLAC hier und da kaufen kann sind mir auch bekannt, nur wird's da schwieriger meine eigene persönliche Musik zu finden. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn rein rechtlich aus, wenn z.B.  ich Hörbeispiele in verschiedener Qualität zur Verfügung stellen würde?  Mal abgesehen von der Datenmenge, die den üblichen eMail Rahmen recht  deutlich sprengt... da müsste man ggf. Daten über ne Cloud teilen.
> Aber unabhängig davon kannst du doch ganz einfach selbst eine Flac Datei  in MP3 wandeln und schauen ob du einen Unterschied hörst.



Siehe Antwort oben, ich hoffe, es ist diesmal verständlicher formuliert - Name würde ja theoretisch reichen, kaufen und herunterkonvertieren kann ich selbst.


----------



## BigBubby (14. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch ein paar Seiten zuvor geschrieben dass ich den Unterschied eben im Blindtest ganz einfach nicht höre. Ein einziges Beispiel wo ich meine einen Unterschied zu hören ist dass ich finde dass Scooter - Rhapsody in E offener und "oszillierender" klingt. Ich hab hier so ziemlich alles was ich höre im Original auf CD und ich höre den Unterschied einfach nicht. Sei es auch bei anspruchsvolleren Sachen wie Dimmu Borgir's Abrahadabra, Overseer's Wreckage oder Propellerhead's Decksanddrumsandrocknroll.
> Weil jeder sich seit X Jahren wegen der FLAC-Thematik bekriegt und ich den Unterschied nicht höre, wollte ich nach einem Erfahrungsbercht fragen. Also was hört ihr denn? Vielleicht, wie du 2 Seiten zuvor beschrieben hast, höre ich an die falsche Stelle? Wenn ich dann speziell einsehe, dass ich falsch hingehört habe: mein Gewinn. Wenn ich einsehe, dass ich dennoch nichts höre: kein Verlust.
> Die ganzen Seiten auf denen man FLAC hier und da kaufen kann sind mir auch bekannt, nur wird's da schwieriger meine eigene persönliche Musik zu finden.


 
Wie wäre es, wenn du die FLAC wählst, die am meisten Punkte erreichte und das mal testest. Mit der Mainstreammusik wird es schwierig krasse beispiele zu finden.


----------



## Thallassa (14. September 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du die FLAC wählst, die am meisten Punkte erreichte und das mal testest. Mit der Mainstreammusik wird es schwierig krasse beispiele zu finden.


 
So harter Mainstream sind die geposteten Beispiele gar nicht. Musikkennern sagt das Eine oder Andere natürlich sicher etwas. 
Das 2t-beste Beispiel aus dem Artikel (Clair Marlo) klingt für mich persönlich viel Mainstreamiger (Bubblegum-pop o_O) und ich hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass das auch nur ansatzweise anspruchsvoll ist. Na gut, man lernt dazu, ich bin ja in der ganzen Audio/Hi-Fi Thematik noch nicht so lange intensiver dabei. 
Aber manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht und ich wäre nie auf deinen Vorschlag gekommen. Ich werde später berichten, nachdem ich mich durch die 2 besten Beispiele gequält habe - mein Geschmack ist's nicht gerade, aber das tut ja für die paar Minuten ja nichts zur Sache.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (14. September 2013)

Nur mal zwischendurch: Ich habe vorhin mal schnell ne FLAC von Kyle Gabler ( Kyle Gabler's Portfolio: World of Goo Soundtrack ) gegen die daraus erstellte 256k-mp3 verglichen. Augen zu und keine Ahnung, welche Version ich gerade höre. In diesem Fall konnte ich die nicht richtig zuordnen. In der Tat schien mir die mp3 sogar etwas besser zu sein. Beide Dateien hatte wohl auch eine leicht unterschiedliche Lautstärke. Keine Ahnung, ob das einen Einfluss hatte.
Mal schauen, ob ich die Tage mehr Zeit finde, das genauer zu testen.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema Blindtest sind. Wir könnten ja mal einen organisieren und uns gemeinsam treffen.



Man kann das auch daheim am Rechner selbst machen. Mittels foobar und dem ABX Comparator. Das geht sehr simpel. Ein Treffen und ein Test mit verschiedenen Teilnehmern wird ernüchternd ausfallen, weil damit eine Stresssituation geschaffen wird, die einen entspannten Vergleich sehr schwer bis unmöglich macht - das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum die so oft zitierten "wissenschaftlichen" Vergleichstests die durch diverse Medien geistern praktisch immer schief gehen. Innere Ruhe und Entspannung - beim Musikhören generell wünschenswert - sind mMn ein wichtiger Erfolgsfaktor bei solchen Tests.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Siehe Antwort oben, ich hoffe, es ist diesmal verständlicher formuliert - Name würde ja theoretisch reichen, kaufen und herunterkonvertieren kann ich selbst.


 
So ich habe meinen letzten Blindtest damit gemacht: Ensemble Modern - Greggery Peccary and Other Persuasions; The Ensemble Modern Plays Frank Zappa: "Peaches en Regalia" Ob man das downloaden kann entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis - ich vermute dass es das nirgends zum downloaden in flac gibt.



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> In der Tat schien mir die mp3 sogar etwas besser zu sein. Beide Dateien hatte wohl auch eine leicht unterschiedliche Lautstärke. Keine Ahnung, ob das einen Einfluss hatte.
> Mal schauen, ob ich die Tage mehr Zeit finde, das genauer zu testen.


 
Bei Dateien mit unterschiedlicher Lautstärke wird immer(!) die lautere als die bessere empfunden. Unser Hirn tickt nunmal so und das ist auch der Grund für den Loudness War -> größere Lautheit = besser 



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum heute immer jeder alles vorgekaut haben möchte, statt mal selber drauf zu kommen.


 
Das frage ich mich auch immer wieder! Vor allem auch bei Fragen wie: Klingt es besser, wenn ich meine Komponente x mit Komponente y analog oder digital verbinde? - Haben die Leute keine eigenen Ohren? Wie soll das jemand beantworten der diese spezielle Kombination normalerweise überhaupt nicht kennt?


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. September 2013)

Ich hab mit meinem alten Kopfhörer (beyerdynamik DTX800) und Onbpoardsound (Realtek) mal die Flac und die Mp3-Versionen (320Kbit/s) von Katy Perry's Roar und Metallica's Sad but true verglichen. Und Ich bin zu folgendem Schluss gekommen: Bei Roar meine Ich schon einen Unterschied zu hören und im Blindtest auch die Flac-Version zu erkennen. Bei Sad but true dagegen merke Ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Hänschen (14. September 2013)

Vielleicht muss man vorher wissen, dass es sich um eine WAV handelt, damit man sie richtig fidel geniessen kann - quasi als Starthilfe 

Bei denen die keinen Unterschied hören: habt ihr gute Verstärker und Lautsprecher ?


----------



## Timsu (14. September 2013)

Ihr müsst wirklich einen Blindtest mit z.B. Foobar machen, sonst hat das keinen Sinn und man redet sich immer Unterschiede ein.


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. September 2013)

Roar ist doch ziemlich grütze abgemischt, wundert mich dass du da einen Unterschied zu hören meinst.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinem alten Kopfhörer (beyerdynamik DTX800) und Onbpoardsound (Realtek) mal die Flac und die Mp3-Versionen (320Kbit/s) von Katy Perry's Roar und Metallica's Sad but true verglichen. Und Ich bin zu folgendem Schluss gekommen: Bei Roar meine Ich schon einen Unterschied zu hören und im Blindtest auch die Flac-Version zu erkennen. Bei Sad but true dagegen merke Ich keinen Unterschied.



Das sind jetzt natürlich beides jetzt keine wirklich tolle Produktionen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Metallica hat nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht eine gut produzierte Platte gemacht und mit der Letzten sogar einen der Alltime Klassiker im Loudness War geschaffen, Übersteuerungen inkl.

Kate Perry ist natürlich auch eine Loudness Akivistin - wie fast alle, die vor allem auf die Charts schielen...

Mit ordentlich produzierten Aufnahmen und unter geeigneten DBT Bedingungen solltest du den Vergleich der Formate mal wiederholen. Dann ists auch aussagekräftiger.


----------



## BigBubby (14. September 2013)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Nur mal zwischendurch: Ich habe vorhin mal schnell ne FLAC von Kyle Gabler ( Kyle Gabler's Portfolio: World of Goo Soundtrack ) gegen die daraus erstellte 256k-mp3 verglichen. Augen zu und keine Ahnung, welche Version ich gerade höre. In diesem Fall konnte ich die nicht richtig zuordnen. In der Tat schien mir die mp3 sogar etwas besser zu sein. Beide Dateien hatte wohl auch eine leicht unterschiedliche Lautstärke. Keine Ahnung, ob das einen Einfluss hatte.
> Mal schauen, ob ich die Tage mehr Zeit finde, das genauer zu testen.


 
Lautstärke hat immer einen Einfluß, da es vermeindlich besser klingt.
Aber immerhin hörst du den unterschied.
256k sollte auch erkennbar sein. Hatte auch der Artikel gezeigt.
Bei 512 hört man eigentlich kaum bis keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2013)

Die einzige "Chartmusik" aus den letzten Jahren von der ich weiß(zumindest laut Studiotechniker) dass bewusst der nicht so laute Mix veröffentlicht wurde ist Chinese Democracy. Aber genützt hat es der Platte auch nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. September 2013)

Ja das kann schon seit Leute. Ich war einfach nur mal neugierig, ob Ich da einen Unterschied erkenne


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (14. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Metallica hat nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht eine gut produzierte Platte gemacht und mit der Letzten sogar einen der Alltime Klassiker im Loudness War geschaffen, Übersteuerungen inkl.


meinst du damit Death Magnetic oder Through the Never?


----------



## Diavel (14. September 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Bei 512 hört man eigentlich kaum bis keinen Unterschied mehr.


 
Gibt ja auch keine lossy formate mit 512kbit/s 😄


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> meinst du damit Death Magnetic oder Through the Never?


 
Death Magnetic


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (14. September 2013)

kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist die Dynamik bei Blind Guardianˋs Live-Album stark komprimiert
da z.B. der Lautstärkeunterschied zwischen Reden und Schreien sehr gering ist


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2013)

Ich habe bestimmt seit 20 jahren kein Blind Guardian Zeug mehr gehört und wusste gar nicht, dass es die immer noch gibt...

Bei Live (Rock)Konzerten wird die Stimme meist stark komprimiert, da hat man andere "Klangideale" und es gibt auch kein richtiges Stereo. Wenn man das dann authentisch einfangen will, dann ist das auf der Aufnahme halt auch so drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2013)

Bei Liveaufnahmen kann natürlich alles Mögliche schief gehen.
 Mein ganz persönliches  negativ Highlight war da Evanescence letztes Jahr am Ring. Live war Amys Stimmgewalt das Beste was  ich in dem Jahr hören durfte, als ich mir aber später mal eine TV-Aufnahme davon angesehen habe war nichts davon  zu  hören.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (14. September 2013)

noch ne Frage bei Putpat.tv wird da "hochwertiges" Material verwendet oder der "letzte Dreck"
ich weis es ist ne blöde Frage


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. September 2013)

Kennt schon jemand diese Seite hier: DR Database


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (14. September 2013)

kann man gut sehen was Zappaesk gemeint hat Metallica`s Death Magnetic ist gannz unten 
sollten die nicht eigentlich wissen was man macht 
wenn man sie als Künstler sucht sieht man ja, dass sie es eigentlich können
Tante Edith: man sieht auch was ich gemeint habe Blind Guardian Live DR Album:7 DR min:6 DR max:10 (Dynamic Range 1(sehr schlecht)-20(sehr gut)


----------



## Thallassa (15. September 2013)

Bin da auch gerade meine (halbe) musiksammlung durchgegangen... Enttäuschend, ab 1996 findet sich fast nix vernünftiges mehr.
Sehr stark enttäuscht hat mich die diskrepanz zwischen the chemical brothers - exit planet dust (1995 - 11) und dig your own hole (1997 - 3!)
Manche sachen hätte ich vom anhören als besser eingestuft. Naaja.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. September 2013)

Da wir schon bei dem Thema sind: Wie ist eigentlich die Soundqualität von der PS3 über den analogen Ausgang?


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

Hat hier schon mal jemand die OpAmps einer Xonar Essence getauscht und kann darüber berichten?


----------



## soth (15. September 2013)

Diavel schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch keine lossy formate mit 512kbit/s 😄


Eigentlich schon, z.B. mp3 (Lame im "Free Format"), Vorbis, AC-3, AAC, OPUS,...


----------



## Diavel (15. September 2013)

Das einzige deiner Formate welches laut wiki wirklich 512kbit/s und mehr packt ist AC3. Ist bei 6 Kanälen aber auch absolut logisch. 

Sonst keines.


----------



## soth (15. September 2013)

Ich würde nicht immer alles glauben, was auf wikipedia steht 
Ja, AAC hört schon bei ~400kbit/s auf, die anderen packen die Bitrate aber locker und mit AC-3 kann man auch Stereospuren mit hoher Bitrate komprimieren.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (15. September 2013)

was bedeutet da bei Qualität VBR, ABR und CBR

und nochmal wird bei Putpat.tv "hochwertiges" Material verwendet oder der "letzte Dreck"
weis da irgendjemand ne Antwort drauf?


----------



## soth (15. September 2013)

Das variert von Format zu Format und auch von Encoder zu Encoder, ich versuche es mal ein bisschen allgemeingültig zu halten:

VBR = Variable Bitrate - Es wird eine "Qualität" festgelegt und der Encoder legt, je nach Komplexität, für jedes Bruchstück der Audiospur eine passende Bitrate fest
ABR = Average Bitrate - Ähnlich wie VBR, nur das die Bitratenschwankung limitierter ist und am Ende eine vorgegebene Bitrate erreicht wird. Das ist vor allem für Medien mit begrenztem Speicherplatz interessant.
CBR = Constant Bitrate - Dazu gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen... Die Bitrate wird über die komplette Dauer konstant gehalten.


Putpat kenne ich nicht....


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (15. September 2013)

ahh danke 
evtl. kennen es ja andere hier


----------



## Zappaesk (15. September 2013)

Zum Thema Dynamik. Wenn man die letzten Seiten unbedarft liest, könnte man ja zum Schluss kommen, dass eine gute Aufnahme sich in erster Linie von der Dynamik her von einer schlechten unterscheidet. Durch solche Tools wie den Dynamic Range Meter mit den entsprechenden Messwerten wird das dann auch noch unterstützt. In echt ist das natürlich nur ein Aspekt, den eine gute Aufnahme ausmacht!

Als Gegenbeispiel sei mal eine "Garagenaufnahme" einer typischen Schülerband herangezogen (habe ich früher auch gemacht). Die komprimieren die Dynamik vermutlich  überhaupt nicht, ob mangels entsprechender Gerätschaft und / oder mangels Ahnung sei mal dahingestellt. Mit entsprechenden Dynamik-Tools analysiert kommt da eine Bombendynamik und entsprechend ein 2-stelliger Wert raus. Nüchtern betrachtet ist die Aufnahme trotzdem Müll (zumindest unter aufnahmetechnischen Gesichtspunkten)

Noch ein Punkt bleibt unberücksichtigt. So ist natürlich die Dynamik eines Stücks nicht zuletzt auch von der Instrumentierung und dem Lied selbst abhängig. Ein Rocktitel mit einer Wall of Sound aus 2 lärmenden E-Gitarren wird auch schon unbehandelt einen kleineren Dynamikumfang haben als ein Singer/Songwriter Stück mit ner Akustikgitarre und intim aufgenommener Stimme... Deswegen muss die Aufnahme noch lange nicht schlechter sein!


----------



## Diavel (15. September 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht immer alles glauben, was auf wikipedia steht
> Ja, AAC hört schon bei ~400kbit/s auf, die anderen packen die Bitrate aber locker und mit AC-3 kann man auch Stereospuren mit hoher Bitrate komprimieren.


 
Zugegeben recht interessant. Aber welchen Sinn kann es haben ein Format Lossy zu konvertieren wenn man es in der gleichen Dateigröße auch lossless haben kann?


----------



## soth (15. September 2013)

Über Sinn und Unsinn will ich mich bei dem Thema sicherlich nicht unterhalten, ich wollte nur zeigen, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## Thallassa (16. September 2013)

So, auch wenn ich gerne nen nachvollziehbaren Test oder eine Auflistung der Unterschiede etc./wasauchimmer gehabt hätte, bei dem ich dann versucht hätte zu hören, was der Tester im Vergleich hört bzw. allgemein was die .flac wertiger klingen lässt.
Ich hab ein paar Stündchen damit verbracht aufmerksam meine Ohren und meine bisher ungetestete Musik auf den Prüfstand zu setzen. 
Die Tracks bei denen am häufigsten richtig geraten wurde (CT-Test) hab ich nicht in die Finger bekommen können, auch die zwei von Zappaesk genannten nicht.
Abgesehen davon dass ich jedes Mal wenn ich eine neue CD von mir auf den PC kopiere und dort versuche herauszufinden Qualitätsunterschiede rauszuhören, ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung worauf ich meine Ohren nun genau richten soll. 
Ich hab aber heute mal mit folgenden Tracks nen genauen Hörtest gemacht, ein Mal weil ich meine CDs von vorneherein ausgeschlossen hatte, weil ich dort außer bei ganz, ganz wenigen Ausnahmen keinen Unterschied höre, habe ich folgende Tracks verwendet - welche nebenbei kostenlos (legal) erhältlich sind und somit für jeden nachvollziehbar wären, der Lust dazu hat, oder einfach ein bisschen was neues hören will:
Ich hab danach ausgewählt was ich als .mp3 gut kenne und was ich, als ziemlicher Laie auf dem Gebiet, als aural "anspruchsvoll" beurteilen würde.

Atoms of an Addict - Maybe if you just listen (IDMF002)
Atra Aeterna - The Black Fog (Eöde Remix) (IDMF031)
Ben Steed - Stepping on mushroom bridges (IDMF035)
City at worlds end - Neurovein Floodgate (IDMF035)
Jazzyspoon - Supernova Lifestyle (Electro Mass Remix) (IDMF015)
Jazzyspoon - Colder Winter (The Verb Remix) (IDMF015)
Jazzyspoon - In Waves (IDMF035)
NCThompson - Keep in Touch (Aaron's too far away rework) (IDMF017)
Switch Licour - Each scattergun Glance (IDMF035)

Alles (uvm) gibt's hier

Ich hab mich einmal mit meinen Westone Um3X hingesetzt und verglichen und versucht ganz genau hinzuhören.
Danach hab ich mich ne Runde hingelegt und mich von den Lautsprechern beschallen lassen, die Tracks dabei im Shuffle-mode. Also nicht konzentriert hinhören, in der Hoffnung dass irgendwas bestechend anders ist und es mir vielleicht dabei auffällt. 
Und danach hab ich mich nochmal hingestellt und FLAC / Mp3 per Crossfader verglichen, also mitten im Track hin-/her um dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis entgegenzuwirken.

Bei keiner der Aufnahmen ist mir ein Unterschied zwischen .flac und .mp3 aufgefallen - allerdings sind mir während den Tests wieder neue Passagen in den Tracks aufgefallen, die ich davor noch nicht gehört hatte - was nicht alles passiert, wenn man sich mal konzentriert.

Wie dem auch sei, ich begrabe die Thematik für mich persönlich erstmal wieder. Keine Ahnung ob's an mir, meinem Equipment (wobei ja viele meinen schon bei geringerwertigem als meinem Unterschiede zu hören - und faktisch sind meine Um3X jetzt nicht sooo übel) oder an meinem Musikgeschmack und den dazugehörigen minderwertigen Aufnahmen gehört, dass ich nirgends einen Unterschied zu hören vermag. Naja, nichts verloren und so viel gibt's wahrscheinlich bei diesem oder jenem Zeugs auch nicht herauszuhören. Das war mir von vorneherein bewusst, aber mich hätte es gefreut zumindest ein paar Alben zu haben bei denen ich global sagen kann: "Ok, Lossless bringt was"

Naja, dadurch dass ich nichts höre, vermisse ich ja eigentlich auch nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2013)

Wie oft muss man eigentlich  noch den  ABX-Test  von  foobar erwähnen?
Damit kannst du einen vernünftigen Blindtest mit Schritt  für Schritt Anleitung machen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand die OpAmps einer Xonar Essence getauscht und kann darüber berichten?


 
Bringt einiges


----------



## Thallassa (16. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man eigentlich  noch den  ABX-Test  von  foobar erwähnen?
> Damit kannst du einen vernünftigen Blindtest mit Schritt  für Schritt Anleitung machen.


Wozu jetzt der bissige Kommentar? Der Test wurde auf Seite 1043 zwei Mal erwähnt, überdies habe ich mich in dem kurzen Bericht weder über Testmethoden ausgelassen, noch habe ich genaueres erwähnt, wie ich selbst denn getestet habe.
Ehrlich, wenn ich nichtmal im Nicht-Blindtest einen Unterschied höre und beim easy-listening-shuffle-mp3-zufalls-im-Bett-rumliegen-Test auch keinen Unterschied höre, was bringt mir dann der ABX-Test? Dass ich meine Ergebnisse mit statistischer Wahrscheinlichkeit festhalten kann, aber für den Alltag hab ich dadurch auch nichts gewonnen, wenn ich nicht jedes Mal die FLAC auseinanderhalten kann und nicht jedes Mal den ABX-Test brauche, sondern einfach "halbherzig" hingehört sagen kann: "OK, das ist die FLAC"
Wenn ich schon bei A & B total versage, wozu brauch ich dann X?


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. September 2013)

So Leute, Ich hab jetzt meine Asus Xonar Essence ST bekommen und eingebaut und dazu mal meinen neuen AKG Q701 ausprobiert und Ich bin absolut baff


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wozu jetzt der bissige Kommentar? Der Test wurde auf Seite 1043 zwei Mal erwähnt, überdies habe ich mich in dem kurzen Bericht weder über Testmethoden ausgelassen, noch habe ich genaueres erwähnt, wie ich selbst denn getestet habe.
> Ehrlich, wenn ich nichtmal im Nicht-Blindtest einen Unterschied höre und beim easy-listening-shuffle-mp3-zufalls-im-Bett-rumliegen-Test auch keinen Unterschied höre, was bringt mir dann der ABX-Test? Dass ich meine Ergebnisse mit statistischer Wahrscheinlichkeit festhalten kann, aber für den Alltag hab ich dadurch auch nichts gewonnen, wenn ich nicht jedes Mal die FLAC auseinanderhalten kann und nicht jedes Mal den ABX-Test brauche, sondern einfach "halbherzig" hingehört sagen kann: "OK, das ist die FLAC"
> Wenn ich schon bei A & B total versage, wozu brauch ich dann X?


Du hast bis jetzt durchgängig versucht was "besseres" was hören und das eigentlich immer mit dem Wissen welches welche Datei ist. Die Frage ob es für deine Ohren einen Unterschied zwischen den Formaten gibt kannst du so aber nicht wirklich beantworten.

Und generell wundert es mich halt dass sich immer wieder zig Leute mehr oder weniger uneffektive Methoden für einen Pseudoblindtest überlegen wo es mit foobar doch so einfach ist.


----------



## Thallassa (16. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du hast bis jetzt durchgängig versucht was "besseres" was hören und das eigentlich immer mit dem Wissen welches welche Datei ist. Die Frage ob es für deine Ohren einen Unterschied zwischen den Formaten gibt kannst du so aber nicht wirklich beantworten.
> Und generell wundert es mich halt dass sich immer wieder zig Leute mehr oder weniger uneffektive Methoden für einen Pseudoblindtest überlegen wo es mit foobar doch so einfach ist.



Als ich beide Tracks in der Playlist hatte und mich hingelegt hatte, habe ich nicht drauf geschaut bzw. konnte ich nicht wissen, was hier gerade so läuft. Nachteil: Ich konnte im Nachhinein natürlich auch nicht nachvollziehen, was was war. Das war meine Simulation einer alltagsnahen Situation, welche der ABX-Test mmn. einfach nicht ist. Weil's mich jetzt aber reizt, mache ich den ABX im Laufe des Abends und reiche die Ergebnisse nach.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. September 2013)

Das ABX-Teil wirkt schon interessant. Blindtests mache ich in foobar aber normalerweise, indem ich zwei Dateien in eine eigene Playlist stecke, die auf Wiederholung stelle, Play drücke, die Augen schließe und dann wild skippe. Danach weiß ich auch nicht mehr, welche der beiden Dateien ich jetzt gerade höre, kann aber danach bei Bedarf durch gezieltes Skippen zwischen Datei A und B unterscheiden. Sobald ich mich entschieden habe, welche ich für was halte, öffne ich die Augen und sehe dann, ob ich richtig liege.


----------



## Hänschen (16. September 2013)

Sagt mal gibt es DAS Album oder Lied mit der besten Bühne, Dynamik, Stimme etc. ?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibt es DAS Album oder Lied mit der besten Bühne, Dynamik, Stimme etc. ?


 
Ich denke nicht, dass es da ein einzelnes Album gibt bzw. dass Dir jeder da das selbe nennen würde. Selbst wenn würde ich persönlich versuchen, auch immer Musik verschiedener (mir sympathischer) Richtungen zu wählen, um den Klang von Lautsprechern zu beurteilen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2013)

"Love over Gold" von den Dire  Straits war mal DAS Beispiel für die Möglichkeiten der CD. Das war eine der ersten Platten einer bekannten Band welche voll digital direkt für CD produziert wurde. Und das halt vor Erfindung des Loudness War.

Es gibt aber auch zig andere gut produzierte Musik und das nützt natürlich alles nichts wenn einem die Musik ansich garnicht gefällt.


----------



## Thallassa (17. September 2013)

Ok, hier also meine Resultate im ABX-Test.
Ich liefere jetzt mal empirisch beweisbare Ergebnisse, sodass das jeder für sich selbst versuchen kann. Im Netz finden sich tausenden Diskussionen und ABX-Testergebnisse, das Problem dabei ist, dass die allerallerwenigsten tatsächlich ihre Methoden nennen. Meistens findet man nur Einträge wie von diesem Scherzkeks:


> So, to the end of my listening test, I scored 8/10 or even 10/10.


Ja, toll, aber welche Unterschiede er hört oder welche Tracks er verwendet hat, nennt er nicht... Genau DAS würde mich aber interessieren. bei nem Kopfhörervergleich sagt ja auch jeder: "Der und der kann dies und das besser" und geht es auf einmal um FLAC ist niemand mehr informationsfreudig sondern es heißt "ich hör den Unterschied total, musst du selber hören, was du hörst den Untershcied nicht? lol wtf?" (mit Absicht etwas herablassend um meinen Frust mit der Thematik etwas zu verdeutlichen. Das ist gegen niemanden hier gerichtet, sondern meine allgemeine Auffassung und bisherige Erfahrung mit der Thematik.)
Noch schwieriger wurde es halt, da schon recht wenige tatsächlich die genauen Tracks gepostet haben, mit denen sie Blindtests gemacht haben nicht posten - und wenn doch einer so nett war, hab ich das Lied nicht in die Finger bekommen können. Noch schwieriger wird's dann wenn man versucht herauszufinden, warum das Testsubjekt denn den unterschied gehört hat - falls vorherige Informationen vorhanden sind, fehlt meistens diese hier. Natürlich fand sich auch ein Test, bei dem einer gesagt hat, woran er die Dateien unterscheiden (oder nicht unterscheiden) konnte, aber das war der traurige Einzelfall, der mir untergekommen ist.

Demnach also jetzt getestet mit Musik, bei der, da großteils kostenlos verfügbar, jeder der ranmöchte selbst testen kann. 

Gehört wurde diesmal nur mit den Westone Um3X, Kabel: FiiO RC-WT1 @ ASUS Xonar Xense. EQ aus, KHV deaktiviert. Einstellungen unberührt. 2 Chan. 
Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich lediglich 10 Tests pro Track gemacht habe, aber auch ich habe nicht unendlich Vigilanz oder Zeit. 
Noch dazu habe ich nebenbei Forenbeiträge geschrieben, Vorlesungen zusammengefasst und CDs gerippt, um eine möglichst alltägliche Situation während der Hörtests für mich selbst zu simulieren - da ich so gut wie nie dasitze und nichts tue. Natürlich habe ich aber häufig auch sehr genau hingehört! Wenn doch bin ich meist kurz vor'm einschlafen und höre nicht auf jede Nuance.

Track 1:
*Atoms of an Addict - maybe if you just listen?*
Testpassage: 3:45 - 4:41
FLAC: 668 Kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz gegen MP3: 192 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 6 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit Schätzung: 37,7%
Naja, kein allzu überzeugendes Ergebnis. Das Beste Ergebnis war zwischenzeitlich 6/8, am Ende hab ich es dann etwas versaut. Ehrlich gesagt, das FLAC-Stück klang ganz minimal dynamischer. Es war etwas mehr Bassdruck da. Mehr nicht. Aber hörte man nicht lupengenau hin, war's das dann auch mit der genauen Unterscheidung.

Track 2:
*Atra Aeterna - The Black Fog (Eöde Remix) *
Testpassage: 3:19 - 4:15
FLAC: 758 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz gegen MP3: 192 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 4 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit Schätzung: 82,8%
Dazu muss ich nichts sagen. Ich konnte die Aufnahmen nicht auseinanderhalten und es war ein pures Ratespiel.

Track 3:
*Jazzyspoon - Colder Winter (The Verb Remix)*
Testpassage: 1:18 - 2:24
FLAC: 1799 kb/s, 48 khz, 24 bit gegen MP3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 9 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 1,1%
Eines meiner absoluten Lieblingslieder, da es mmn sehr viel Emotion in sich trägt. Es war absolut nicht schwer, die Aufnahmen auseinanderzuhalten, die FLAC klang deutlich musikalischer, düsterer, liebevoller. Was ich schon immer an der Aufnahme bemängelt habe und was ich auch noch an der FLAC etwas bemängel, dem Stück fehlt Dynamik. Zwar ist hier schon relativ dabei, aber mehr hätte hier definitiv nicht geschadet. Es sind nichtmal spezielle Klänge im Track an denen ich den Unterschied festnageln konnte, es war einfach das allgemeine Klangbild. Die FLAC klang wie von einer Schneedecke bedeckt, die MP3 nicht. Einen Ausrutscher hab ich mir aber erlaubt, wie man sieht. 

Track 4:
*Jazzyspoon - In Waves*
Testpassage: 1:01 - 2:59
FLAC: 854 kb/s, 44 khz, 16 bit gegen MP3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 9 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 1,1%
Das Ergebnis kam für mich etwas überraschend. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich bei dem Track zuverlässig einen Unterschied heraushören kann. Allerdings bewies die FLAC deutlich mehr Tiefgang, als die MP3.
Ab Tests 7 - 10 wurden mit meinem BlueSky gemacht -> ich stand auf dem Balkon und hab eine geraucht. Bis 9/9 richtig, beim zehnten Test hab ich's dann, wohl aufgrund suboptimaler Hörposition, verhauen.

Track 5:
*NCThompson - Keep in Touch*
Testpassage: 0:00 - 0:50
FLAC: 792 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz gegen MP3: 192 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 4 / 10 Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 82,8%
Das war mal was... Ich hatte 4/4 richtig und dann habe ich konstant falsch getippt. Ich hatte mich darauf versteift, dass die MP3 einen stärkeren, aber gleichzeitig unsaubereren Tiefton aufweis und hab mich extrem davon blenden lassen. Ich Alltag würde ich sogar sagen, die Mp3 klingt besser. Jemand mit wesentlich mehr Hörerfahrung als ich sieht das vielleicht wieder vollkommen anders und hat bei dieser Aufnahme absolut gar keine Schwierigkeiten, die von der Mp3 zu trennen.

Track 6:
*NCThompson - Keep in Touch (Aaron's too far away rework)*
Testpassage: 2:01 - 3:04
FLAC: 821 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz gegen MP3: 192 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 6 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 37,7%
Es war nicht zwingend ein Ratespiel. Ursprünglich bin ich davon ausgegangen dass mir vor allem die Klavierpassagen helfen, die FLAC zu entdecken - ich lag sehr falsch. Auch hier hab ich mich auf meine geliebten Tieftöne versteift und ziemlich versagt. Der ist in dem Track allgemein recht drucklos und dynamisch für mich nur sehr schwer zu unterscheiden. Ich würde schwören, dass die FLAC hier mehr Tiefgang zeigt, garantieren kann ich das aber über mein Testergebnis hier überhaupt nicht.

Wer die Tests für sich selbst durchführen möchte, ich verweise nochmals auf folgenden Link: http://label.idmforums.com/
Alle Aufnahmen stehen dort kostenlos und legal zum Download. Verwendete Releases sind 002, 015, 017 und 031.


Ab hier sind es dann Tracks, die ich persönlich sehr gerne habe und von denen ich mir einen Unterschied erhofft hatte und bisher nicht unbedingt gehört habe, die ich nun nochmal durch den ABX-Test jage. Es handelt sich Um Mainstream/Populärmusik der Jahre 1989 - 2013 und Stücke aus verschiedenen Richtungen, aber eben aus meinem Musikgeschmack - es ist definitiv nicht jede Richtung gedeckt. Die Aufnahmen sind alle aus meiner persönlichen CD-Sammlung und wurden mit der entsprechenden Mp3 verglichen. Teilweise zeichnen sich die Aufnahmen auch durch einen schlechten Produktionsprozess und/oder stark loudness-war-behaftete Aufnahmen aus. Größtenteils war es für mich im Nachhinein sehr spannend, für viele wird dies wohl nur noch ein Anhaltspunkt sein. Wer die CDs natürlich auch sein Eigen nennt, darf gerne versuchen das nachzuvollziehen.


Track 7:
*Blitzkid - Head over Hills (Apparatitional - 2011, peoplelikeyou Records)*
Testpassage: 0:26 - 1:18
FLAC: 980 kb/s, 24 bit, 44 khz gegen MP3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 5 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Schätzung: 62,5%
Vom ersten bishin zum zweiten Punk-Rock-typischen GO!. Die erste Testhälfte lief sehr gut - 5/5 mal richtig die FLAC erwischt. Die zweite Testhälfte hatte mich wieder verunsichert. Denn da habe ich nur noch falsch getippt. Was ist denn nun los? Ich habe mich beim hören vollkommen auf die Bassgitarre versteift. Auf der FLAC kam sie dominanter hervor, gleichzeitig "kratziger" - da ich nun in der ersten Testhälfte durchweg richtig, in der zweiten Hälfte durchgehend falsch getippt habe, war es vermutlich eher ein Hirngespinst und ich musste mich erstmal daran gewöhnen, überhaupt die Bassgitarre relativ dominant zu hören - die geht nämlich leider bei der Aufnahme fast unter.

Track 8:
*ILS - Dark Skies (33 R.P.M, - 2013, Distinctive Records)*
Testpassage: 0:00 - 1:09
FLAC: 966 kb/s, 24 bit, 44 khz gegen MP3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 4 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 82,8% 
Dies war der erste Track im Testfeld bei dem ich beim ersten Mal falsch getippt hatte. Bei den 7 bisherigen war zumindest der erste Durchgang, der den ich am impulsivsten gemacht hatte, richtig. Hier hatte ich erstmal 2 mal auf die Mp3 getippt, bis ich die FLAC erwischt hatte. Eines der schönsten Lieder, die das Jahr 2013 bisher hervorgebracht hat, aber ich kann den Unterschied nicht festlegen. Generell würde ich mir in der Aufnahme viel, viel mehr Dynamik wünschen... Ich tippe auf einen schrecklichen Produktions/Masteringprozess, da zumindest laut Testergebnis die Mp3 von mir bevorzugt wurde - der würde ich allerdings auch keinen klanglichen Vorteil zuschreiben. Reines Ratespiel. 

Track 9: 
*Glis - Crush (Epic Edit) (A shot and a Bassline - 2008, Alfa Matrix Records)*
Testpassage: 0:00 - 1:27
FLAC: 1097 kb/s, 24 bit, 96 khz gegen Mp3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 5 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 62,5%
Nicht allzu schwer. Die Mp3 klang finde ich sogar besser, da (warum auch immer) etwas mehr Bassdruck vorhanden war.  - Hahah, denkste, denn in der zweiten Hälfte hab ich mich total vertran und ständig die FLAC erwischt, obwohl ich nach den Ergebnissen der ersten Hälfte mir schon ziemlich sicher war, dass ich die mp3 immer richtig deute. Vermutlich Hirngespinst und/oder Einfluss meiner Arroganz.

Track 10:
*Korn - Embrace (Untouchables - 2002, Epic Records)*
Testpassage: 0:36 - 1:32
FLAC: 1022 kb/s, 24 bit, 44khz gegen Mp3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 3 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Schätzung: 94,5%
Das Ergebnis sagt alles. Hier war ich chancenlos und konnte beim besten Willen die FLAC nicht von der MP3 trennen.


Hier ziehe ich aufgrund der Uhrzeit sowie einer möglichen Beeinträchtigung meines Gehörs durch das längere auch aufmerksame Hinhören einen Schlusstrich und plane, morgen weiterzumachen.
Ich würde mich aber über jegliche Kritik, Anregung, Beleidigung, Frage oder Anmerkung aber sehr freuen.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. September 2013)

Schöner, ausführlicher Beitrag , mit guten Aufnahmen wäre das Ergebnis vermutlich noch eindeutiger geworden.

Warum hast du den KHV deaktiviert? Ich wäre jetzt - ohne die Geräte genauer zu kennen - der Meinung, dass dieser zu einem besseren Klang führen sollte?


----------



## nfsgame (17. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Death Magnetic


 
Das genannte Sad but True ist aber sofern ich mich nicht irre auf dem Black Album .


----------



## Zappaesk (17. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das genannte Sad but True ist aber sofern ich mich nicht irre auf dem Black Album .



Das ist richtig, wurde ja aber auch nirgends anders behauptet.

Es ging nur darum, dass Metallica traditionell schlechte Produktionen abliefert und mit _Death Magnetic_ quasi den Vogel abgeschossen hat.


----------



## DaxTrose (17. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Love over Gold" von den Dire  Straits war mal DAS Beispiel für die Möglichkeiten der CD. Das war eine der ersten Platten einer bekannten Band welche voll digital direkt für CD produziert wurde. Und das halt vor Erfindung des Loudness War.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch zig andere gut produzierte Musik und das nützt natürlich alles nichts wenn einem die Musik ansich garnicht gefällt.


 
Du meinst sicherlich "Brothers in Arms" das 1985 den Siegeszug der CD einläutete und komplett digital produziert wurde! Mittlerweile wurde aber auch hier, bei neueren Auflagen die Lautstärke angehoben, was zu lasten der Dynamik geht.


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2013)

Meinte ich nicht. Vorallem Industrial Disease galt mal als Boxenbechmark und das ist von LoG. Aber schlecht war keine von beiden (im Original).


----------



## Zappaesk (17. September 2013)

_Brothers In Arms_ war praktisch *die* CD die massiv zur Verbreitung und zum Durchbruch dieses Mediums beitrug. Heute würde man von einer Killerapplikation reden . 

Meine Musik war das nie, ich habe aber diese Platte als LP in meinem Fundus. Bei den CDs gibt es große klangliche Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen (Wieder-)Veröffentlichungen. Wie DaxTrose schon schreibt nimmt die Dynamik von Neuauflage zu Neuauflage permanent ab... Wenn man die Aufnahme mal von der Dynamikdiskussion befreit, so ist dass dennoch ein recht gute Aufnahme, die auch ganz gut die Überlegenheit der LP ggü. der CD aufzeigt...


----------



## Hänschen (17. September 2013)

Das Love over Gold Album bei Amazon scheint schon remastered zu sein mit dem loudness Problem, wenn man der einen schlechtesten Rezension glauben darf


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. September 2013)

Für alle, die sich für den FiiO X3 interessieren:
Es soll bald ein Update mit mehr Akkulaufzeit und Nutzung als USB-DAC kommen!


----------



## Thallassa (17. September 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Für alle, die sich für den FiiO X3 interessieren:
> Es soll bald ein Update mit mehr Akkulaufzeit und Nutzung als USB-DAC kommen!



Offizielles fw-update? 
Ich meine, als zuspieler würde ich verstehen, aber mit dr usb-dac-funktion machen sie doch den e17 zu einem wenig interessanten produkt - steigern aber ggf. die nachfrage nach dem e09k und e12
Aber mehr akkulaufzeit klingt vielversprechend


----------



## Bier (17. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Das Love over Gold Album bei Amazon scheint schon remastered zu sein mit dem loudness Problem, wenn man der einen schlechtesten Rezension glauben darf


 Ja ist es. Aber bei ebay bekommst du das Original von damals für n Paar Euro


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Offizielles fw-update?
> Ich meine, als zuspieler würde ich verstehen, aber mit dr usb-dac-funktion machen sie doch den e17 zu einem wenig interessanten produkt - steigern aber ggf. die nachfrage nach dem e09k und e12
> Aber mehr akkulaufzeit klingt vielversprechend



Yep. Das hat FiiO vorhin auf FB gepostet. Soll in den nächsten Updates kommen. Der X3 kostet auch mehr als der E17


----------



## Hänschen (17. September 2013)

Mist das Love over Gold Album ist musikalisch nicht nach meinem Geschmack bzw. befriedigt nicht


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Mist das Love over Gold Album ist musikalisch nicht nach meinem Geschmack bzw. befriedigt nicht


 
Reingehört habe ich bisher noch nicht. Da mich Mark Knopfler bzw. die Dire Straits aber durchaus ansprechen, werde ich mich da nochmal umschauen müssen nach den CDs. Wie stehen wohl die Chancen, die älteren Versionen auch noch im normalen Handel zu erhalten (Onlineshop oder auch CD-Händler vor Ort)?

Und noch ne andere Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Subwoofer-Verstärkermodulen von Monacor, speziell dem SAM-200D? Da ich den Subwoofer-Selbstbau nun ja doch mal langsam weitertreiben würde, die RCM-Dinger aber nicht verfügbar werden und Hypex mir etwas zu teuer ist (schöne Module aber) würde ich auf genanntes Modul um steigen wollen. Die festen +3 dB bei 40 Hz sollten in Ordnung sein, da ich sonst ziemlich genau dort bei -3 dB liegen würde und das somit nicht für eine Überhöhung, sondern nur einen Ausgleich sorgen würde. Ob das klanglich auch so auskommt, würde sich dann zeigen.


----------



## DaxTrose (17. September 2013)

Love over Gold habe ich die erste CD-Veröffentlichung (eine der ersten beiden CDs, die ich mir damals 1985 gekauft hatte) und die erste Remastered (ich glaube Ende der 90er) hier. Ich muss wirklich sagen, auch wenn die Remastered vielleicht etwas lauter kling und dahingehend verändert wurde, möchte ich sie nicht missen, da die original CD und auch die LP von damals leichte technische Mängel hatte. Zum Beispiel in Telegraph Road setzt für ein kurzen Moment ein Kanal aus. Solche Fehler gibt es zum Glück bei der Remastered nicht.


----------



## Thallassa (18. September 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Yep. Das hat FiiO vorhin auf FB gepostet.  Soll in den nächsten Updates kommen. Der X3 kostet auch mehr als der E17


 
Ja, ist mir bekannt - aber Interessenten eines FiiO X3 und gleichzeitig eines FiiO E17 (wohl nicht so große Zielgruppe, dennoch..) werden wohl einfach zum X3 kaufen und sich den E17 nicht mehr ansehen, da er für sie überflüssig ist.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Schöner, ausführlicher Beitrag , mit guten Aufnahmen wäre das Ergebnis vermutlich noch eindeutiger geworden.
> Warum hast du den KHV deaktiviert? Ich wäre jetzt - ohne die Geräte  genauer zu kennen - der Meinung, dass dieser zu einem besseren Klang  führen sollte?



Schauen wir mal... im zweiten Teil.  KHV deaktiviert (bzw auf "0 - 64 ohm") also auf Grundeinstellung klingt am besten. Ab höheren Stufen verzerren die Um3X schon heftiger.

So nun weiter im Text, im Spoiler der erste Teil, falls jemand das zum ersten Mal liest und nicht zurückblättern will.


Spoiler






Thallassa schrieb:


> [...]getestet mit Musik, bei der, da großteils kostenlos verfügbar, jeder der ranmöchte selbst testen kann.
> 
> Gehört wurde diesmal nur mit den Westone Um3X, Kabel: FiiO RC-WT1 @ ASUS  Xonar Xense. EQ aus, KHV deaktiviert. Einstellungen unberührt. 2 Chan.
> Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich lediglich 10 Tests pro Track gemacht  habe, aber auch ich habe nicht unendlich Vigilanz oder Zeit.
> ...






Track 11:
*Cradle of Filth - Lilith Immaculate (Darkly, Darkly, Venus aversa - 2010, Peaceville Records)*
Testpassage: 1:36 - 2:48
 FLAC: 1091 kb/s, 24 bit, 96 khz gegen Mp3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 5 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 62,5%
Ich war hier ehrlich gesagt darauf vorbereitet enttäuscht zu werden. Die Passage, ein grobes Chaos aus m/w-Duett, einem tollwütigen Drummer und einem stark besetzten Orchester hätten eigentlich eine sehr gute Kulisse für Verlustfreies Audio gegeben - hätte man das Ganze nicht im Jahre 2010 abgemischt... Kein Unterschied, Ratespiel. Schade eigentlich, da ich gerne mal mehr gehört hätte, da ich das Lied auch gerne mal als persönliches Benchmark für Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher benutze.

Track 12:
*Fluke - Snapshot (Puppy - 2003, One little Indian Records)*
Testpassage: 0:16 - 1:30
FLAC: 956 kb/s, 44 khz, 24 bit gegen Mp3: 320 kb/s, 44 khz, 16 bit
Score: 6 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 37,7%
Ehrlich gesagt, hier hätte ich gerne 10 / 10 gehört, da ich das Teil in- und auswendig kenne und jede Note und Textzeile auswendig runterbeten könnte. Traurige Tatsache: Der Tiefenbass ist auf der FLAC stärker. Der Tiefenbass, mit dem der gesamte Track untermalt ist, ist aber so tief und so subtil, dass meine Westone mit der Darstellung kaum nachgekommen sind und ich, sobald ich mich nicht gut genug angestrengt habe, den Unterschied nicht mehr wahrgenommen habe.

Track 13:
*Scooter - Rhapsody in E (...and the beat goes on - 1995, edel records) *
Testpassage: 3:50 - 6:03
FLAC: 824 kb/s, 96 khz, 24 bit gegen Mp3: 320 kb/s, 44 khz, 16 bit
Score: Doppelergebnis: 
Westone Um3X: 9 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 1,1%
BlueSky Exo²: 10 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 0,4 %

Warum hier ein Doppelergebnis? Simpel: Ich behauptete hier bereits im Vorfeld, ohne groß von FLAC angetan zu sein oder mein Gehör derartig auf den Prüfstand gesetzt zu haben, dass ich hier einen Unterschied höre. Auch dieses Lied kenne ich in- und auswendig und nutze es seit mehreren Jahren als Benchmark für Audiohardware.
Die Hochtöne am Anfang und am Ende des Stücks sind extrem verräterisch - denn - hier klingt die mp3 besser. Die FLAC hat mehr Luft nach oben und nutzt das volle Potenzial des Tracks aus, die mp3 glättet das ganze - sowohl Um3X als auch mein BlueSky erlaubten sich bei der Widergabe der FLAC-Datei bei den hochtönen einfach derartig große Fehler, dass der Unterschied deutlich zu hören war. Warum nur 9 / 10 bei den Westone? Ich hatte den ersten Tipp falsch abgegeben, nachdem ich gedacht hatte, die .mp3 klingt schlechter - was ja, zumindest auf meinem Equipment nicht der Fall ist. Vor allem bei diesem Lied wäre ich sehr scharf darauf, den Blindtest an einer Referenzkette durchzuführen - aber das liegt wohl weit in der Zukunft. 

Track 14:
*Kai Tracid - Drift deep into your own thoughts (Contemplate: The Reason you exist - 2003, Sony Music)*
Testpassage: 4:52 - 7:25
FLAC: 917 kb/s, 24 bit, 44 khz gegen Mp3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 5 / 10 Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 62,5%
Hier hätte ich wirklich gerne 10 / 10 erreicht, aber das war wohl nicht möglich. Ich schwöre aber darauf, dass die Aufnahme in FLAC wesentlich flüssiger klingt. Der Track deckt, vor allem in der letzten Minute, so ziemlich das gesamte hörbare Frequenzspektrum in eher schnell abwechselnden Passagen ab und klingt in etwa, wie ein Medley von Konzertaufnahmen von Jean-Michel Jarre's Equinoxe, nachdem der gute Franzose ein paar Bier getrunken hat und versehentlich 140 BPM eingestellt hat. Dass ich den Unterschied nicht konfident genug hören konnte liegt vermutlich eher am beschränkten Abhörequipment, welches ich besitze. Oder ich will mir einfach einblden, dass die FLAC flüssiger klingt, weil ich die Aufnahme so genial finde

Track 15:
*Jamiroquai - If I like it, I do it (Emergency on Planet Earth - 1993, Sony Music)*
Testpassage: 2:46 - 3:39
FLAC: 949 kb/s, 24 bit, 96 khz gegen Mp3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 5 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Schätzung: 62,5%
Bei einer Aufnahme von 1993 und dann auch noch bei recht anspruchsvollem Acid Jazz / Funk-Gedudel hätte ich eigentlich ein besseres Ergebnis erwartet. Aber wie man am Ergebnis sieht, konnte ich mp3 und FLAC nicht gerade gut auseinanderhalten. Ich hab mich sehr auf die Tompeten versteift und den Rest vermutlich zu sehr ausgeblendet. Ich möchte wetten, dass man hier Unterschiede vernünftig und zuverlässig erhören kann, mir war es aber nicht möglich.

Track 16:
*Nirvana - Blew (Bleach - 1992, Sub Pop (CD 1. Auflage, remaster der LP/Aufnahmen von 1989)*
Testpassage: 0:00 - 1:16
FLAC: 972 kb/s, 24 bit, 44 khz gegen Mp3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 5 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Schätzung: 62,5%
Für mich einfach keine sinnvolle Trennung möglich. viel mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.

Track 17:
*Nin Kuji - I am the Myth (Sayonara!, 2010, Ant-Zen Records / Le Petit Machiniste Records)*
Testpassage: 1:52 - 3:58
FLAC: 1111 kb/s, 24 bit, 44 khz gegen Mp3: 320 Kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 13 / 20 - Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Schätzung: 13,2%
Wie man vielleicht an den Plattenlabels schon erahnen kann, auf denen die Scheibe erschienen ist, ist das Zeugs hier Rhythmic Noise. Wem der Begriff Rhythmic Noise nichts sagt, der darf das mal ins Deutsche übersetzen. Wer damit dann immer noch nicht viel anfangen kann, oder schlichtweg neugierig ist, der darf hier gerne mal reinhören (Man beachte weniger als 1000 Aufrufe in über 2 Jahren)
Oder einfach kurz: Das ist Krach. Nichts weiter. Ich wollte, insbesondere aus persönlicher Neugier den Blindtest hier machen, weil ich mir zumindest im Vorfeld nicht vorstellen konnte, hier einen Unterschied zu hören. Ich habe hier mit Absicht 20 Testhörlaüfe gemacht - weil ich nach der ersten Ergebnisauswertung nicht glauben konnte, dass 7 / 10 mal die FLAC korrekt erkannt wurde. Tatsächlich hätte ich nicht unbedingt gedacht, dass es etwas wie "Hi-fi-Baustelle" (Die allgemeine Bezeichnung der Musikrichtung RnN in meinem Freundeskreis...) gibt, aber wenn man genau, gaaaanz genau hinhört, klingt finde ich die FLAC etwas atmosphärischer, als die mp3. Vor allem hier würde ich mich über einen unabhängigen Test freuen, aber dafür müsste das Testsubjekt natürlich die CD besitzen... Ich hätte auch gerne noch einen weiteren Test mit beispielsweise Iszoloscope's -28°C and falling gemacht, da fehlt mir aber leider die originalaufnahme "Au seuil du néant"

Track 18:
*Black Sun Empire - All is Lost (From the Shadows - 2012, Black Sun Empire Recordings)*
Testpassage: 0:47 - 2:13
FLAC: 1009 kb/s, 44 khz, 24 bit gegen Mp3: 192 kb/s, 44 khz, 16 bit
Score: 7 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 17,2%
Meine Motivation hier war eine Kundenbewertung bei Amazon von diesem Quatschkopf. So zumindest der GEdanke vor der Aufnahme, das Album ist gut, mir gefällt es sehr gut, aber man hört einfach raus dass so ziemlich alles digital überproduzierter Mist ist und durch einen, meinen unerfahrenen Ohren nach, schwachen Produktionsprozess bekommen hat - der ganzen Scheibe fehlt ne Menge Dynamik, was nicht an den Formaten liegt. Ich vermisse hier die analoge Wärme des DnB aus dem 20 Jahrhundert. Das ist ein rein subjektives Gefühl und ich befinde mich momentan noch ohne jemals die FLAC der CD gehört zu haben, in diesem Meinungsstadium. Und hier beschwert sich einer über die ach so "erbärmlichen" 193 - 260 kB/s, welche über Amazon angeboten werden und findet die 320 kb/s sooooo viel besser, als das. Also entweder jemand mit absolutem Gehör, oder einfach ein Idiot. Ich nehme also die mmn. anspruchsvollste Aufnahme des Albums (mit Ausnahme von #10, "killing the light", welches auch etwas anspruchsvoller klingt) und jage das durch den ABX und mein Gehör.
Mit Absicht habe ich dann also die .mp3 auf 192 kb/s runterkonvertiert und sie mit der FLAC verglichen, um folgendes festzustellen: 
Das Testergebnis spricht gegen mich. Ehrlich gesagt, ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Ich meine, 7 / 10 ist noch nicht ansatzweise ein ausreichend hohes Kofidenzniveau dafür, dass Unterschiede definitiv zu hören sind, aber fast zu hoch um es auszuschließen. Das Zufallsexperiment habe ich nicht durchberechnet, auch wenn Statistik ein großer Teil meines Studiums ist, ich bin wirklich schlecht in den Rechnungen. Ich behaupte fest, ich höre keinen Unterschied.

Track 19:
*Concord Dawn - Haemorrhage (Concord Dawn - 2000, Kog Transmissions)*
Testpassage: 1:48 - 5:03
FLAC: 872 kb/s, 44 khz, 24 bit gegen Mp3: 320 kb/s, 16 bit, 44 khz
Score: 4 / 10
Motivation war hier die Analyse des vorherigen Drum & Bass Tracks, in der ich kühn die Behauptung aufgestellt habe, man höre bei neuem DnB nicht mehr ansatzweise so viel analoge Wärme und teils Dynamik, wie bei DnB der 90ger. Dynamik ist aber natürlich nicht alles und gefühlte analoge Wärme auch nichts. Durch mein Geplapper von vorhin muss ich also diese Behauptung ja schon irgendwie überprüfen: voilá. Auch hier kann ich die Aufnhamen nicht voneinander unterscheiden. Meinem Gefühl nach war das sogar der allergleichste Test in dem nichtmal mit viel Vorstellungskraft und Psychoakustik ein Unterschied feststellbar war. Ich hab mich auf die Hochtöne, Tieftöne, Details, alles mögliche konzentriert, ich hab keinen Unterschied raushören können. Schade eigentlich, da ich mir die Platte extra aus Neuseeland für ordentlich Geld hab importieren müssen - wäre ja schön gewesen, wenn ich auf dem Original etwas mehr gehört hätte, als auf den heruntergeladenen Mp3s. Aber nö, is nicht. 

Track 20:
*Deathstars - Death in Vogue (Termination Bliss - 2006, Nuclear Blast)*
Testpassage: 2:18 - 4:04
FLAC: 1098 kb/s, 44 khz, 24 bit gegen Mp3: 320 kb/s, 16 bt, 44 khz
Score: 9 / 10 - Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schätzung: 1,1%
So, der vorerst letzte Vergleich. Wurde hergenommen, um noch einen Teilbereich meines Musikgeschmacks abzudecken, stellvertretend für "Dark Rock" oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag. bei den Genre-Schubladen streitet man sich ja gerne. Orchester aus der Dose, Synthesizergeschwängerte Klänge, verschiedene Gesangsarten und ein schönes Liedchen ergeben gute Testbedingungen. Tatsächlich habe ich an keinem dieser Klangmerkmale einen unterschied festgemacht, sondern einfach daran, dass vor allem Crash-Becken auf der Flac mit mehr Gewicht daherkamen. Auch die Bassdruck klang auf der .mp3 ein winziges Stückchen lebloser, als auf der lossless-Aufnahme. Ein Mal hab ich danebengegriffen...Aber ich sitze hier auch wieder seit fast 3 Stunden und mittlerweile ist es 3:20 morgens. Müde Ohren, Zeit für's Bett.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2013)

Jetzt willst du es aber wissen...

Ich verstehe aber nicht warum die Aufnahmejahre in dir bestimmte Erwartungen an das Ergebnis wecken?


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir bekannt - aber Interessenten eines FiiO X3 und gleichzeitig eines FiiO E17 (wohl nicht so große Zielgruppe, dennoch..) werden wohl einfach zum X3 kaufen und sich den E17 nicht mehr ansehen, da er für sie überflüssig ist.


 
Wieso? ist ne andere Zielgruppe. Gibt auch Leute, die kein DAP brauchen, sondern eher nur ein DAC mit optischen Eingang  Der E17 ist ja auch billiger.


----------



## Thallassa (18. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jetzt willst du es aber wissen...
> 
> Ich verstehe aber nicht warum die Aufnahmejahre in dir bestimmte Erwartungen an das Ergebnis wecken?



Naja, ich hatte ja nen zweitel teil angekündigt. Zumal der erste teil für die populärmusik ja ein ernüchterndes bild gezeichnet hat.
Meine "erwartungen" sind die gedanken/ die sicht eines laien, der zwar teils im thema durchblickt, sich aber auch von schlagwörtern wie "dynamik" und "loudness war" und "früher waren die produktionen viel besser" ablenken und beeinflussen lässt. Deswegen hab ich mit absicht zwei ältere, bekannte, aber nicht zu überproduzierte, warm und (teils) sehr komplex klingende beispiele auf basis eines solchen hintergrunds getestet. Es war quasi meine forschungsfrage.


Edit @ bloodysuicide: 
Stimmt alles. Nur der kleine personenkreis, der e17 und x3 haben möchte, holt sich wohl nur den x3


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. September 2013)

Ich verkauf mein E07K jetzt auch


----------



## Hänschen (18. September 2013)

In diesen Audio Zeitschriften sind immer CD-Tests, da gibt's Alben mit hohen Audiophilitätswertungen


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. September 2013)

Wäre es eigentlich möglich, den Soundtrack von einem Spiel, z.B. Skyrim, im Spiel als Flac abzuspielen?


----------



## Thallassa (19. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wäre es eigentlich möglich, den Soundtrack von einem Spiel, z.B. Skyrim, im Spiel als Flac abzuspielen?


 
Klar. Afaik war der Soundtrack von NFS MW ('05) auch Lossless


----------



## Hänschen (19. September 2013)

Sind Ingame-Lieder nicht alle MP3 ?


Zu den AB-Tests: man kann an Stellen wo mehrere Instrumente gleichzeitig spielen bestimmt den Unterschied zwischen MP3 und FLAC hören vermute ich !
Wenn nämlich das halbe Orchester fehlt dann ist es MP3


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2013)

Mal MP3, mal Ogg Vorbis und auch garnicht so selten wav.


----------



## BigBubby (19. September 2013)

Sicher Hänschen. MP3 wird also der Grund sein, dass heutzutage keine Orchester mehr Musik machen 

MP3 interessiert sich nicht für Instrumente, sondern nimmt ein paar eigenschaften des menschlichen Gehörs und nutzt diese aus, um bestimmte teile nicht speichern zu müssen.
Das einfachste ist wohl der Überdeckungseffekt. Wenn bei einer Frequenz ein bestimmter Laut in einer Lautstärke vorhanden ist, so überdeckt er entlang einer Glocke alle leiseren Töne in einem nahen Frequenzbereich. Diese können wir akustisch nicht Wahrnehmen und deshalb merken wir auch nicht bewußt, dass sie fehlen. Da fehlt dann kein Instrument. 
Deshalb war es in dem einen Artikel auch so, dass der mit dem geschädigten Gehör besser die MP3s erkennen konnte, denn wenn dieser z.B. die "laute Frequenz" gar nicht hören kann, dann werden ihm natürlich die umliegenden Laute, die eigentlich verdeckt wären, plötzlich fehlen, da er sie eigentlich Wahrnehmen könnte. 

Bei Spielen ist es übrigens sehr unterschiedlich. Manche nehmen MP3. Manche Wav, manche anderes. Je nachdem, was man für Lizensen ausgeben will und welche Qualität man erreichen will.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> In diesen Audio Zeitschriften sind immer CD-Tests, da gibt's Alben mit hohen Audiophilitätswertungen



Was ja nix nutzt, wenn die Musik Mist ist. Es gibt ja Leute, die kaufen Musik nach der Aufnahmequalität und nicht nach der Künstlerischen. Kann man machen, ich frage mich dann halt nur immer wie so jemand zum Hobby Hifi gekommen ist? a sollte man doch eigentlich von einer gewissen Musikbegeisterung ausgehen können?!

Ich habe auch ein Album vom Chesky Label, gähnend langweilig... Auch die anderen "audiophilen" Labels haben in erster Linie Musik im Angebot, dass künstlerisch so interessant wie rosa Rauschen ist. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.  Auch ausserhalb dieser Labels gibt es sehr gute Aufnahmen und ein Label wie z.B. ECM schafft es gute Aufnahmen mit - für mich - interessanter Musik zu verbinden. Dennoch kaufe ich auch da natürlich nicht nach dem Label, sondern nach der Musik.


----------



## BigBubby (19. September 2013)

Du glaubst gar nicht wie variantenreich rosa rauschen sein kann. Ich darf mir das momentan täglich hudnertfach anhören und es ist faszinierend wie unterschiedlich das Ohr dieses interpretiert.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. September 2013)

Variantenreich mag das Rauschen sein, aber künsterlisch wertvoll ist es halt nicht. Leider ist auch praktisch sämtliche in den Charts vertretene Musik das nicht...


----------



## BigBubby (19. September 2013)

War es nie, wird es nie sein.

"Klassische Musik" ist auch extrem stark ausgesiebt. Damals gab es auch unzählige Musiker. Was wir heute hören ist im Prinzip die Auslese aus mehreren Hundert Jahren Musik. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass in 1-2hundert Jahren genau die gleiche Debatte wieder sein wird und dann ist es die tolle Musik "der Classic und des Pops", welche wervoll ist und nicht die dann neue Welle an Musik.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. September 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> War es nie, wird es nie sein.



Das stimmt so nicht. Es gab in der Vergangenheit diverse erfolgreiche Musiker, die auch wirklich als Künstler durchgehen. Die gibt es heute natürlich auch, nur der kommerzielle Erfolg ist bei denen eher die Ausnahme. Ob man die in 100 Jahren noch wahrnimmt sei mal dahingestellt. 

Um mal Parallelen zur klassischen Musik zu ziehen. Es gab damals auch sehr sehr gute Leute, von denen heute keiner mehr spricht.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2013)

Manche werden auch über 100 Jahre nach ihrem Tod noch verleumdet.

Aber es reicht ja schon ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück zu gehen um den Effekt zu bemerken. Die 50er bestanden nicht nur aus Elvis, die 60er nicht nur aus Beatles...


----------



## Thallassa (19. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Variantenreich mag das Rauschen sein, aber künsterlisch wertvoll ist es halt nicht. Leider ist auch praktisch sämtliche in den Charts vertretene Musik das nicht...


 
Es liegt ja wohl im eigenen Ermessen des Hörers, was künstlerisch wertvoll ist. Was die Allgemeinheit denkt, wenn man sich solche Musik anhört ist doch für den Privatgebrauch unerheblich. Ob das dann nun auch für hochauflösende Files noch was bringt, ist ne andere Kiste.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. September 2013)

Ich will jetzt auch gar keine Diskussion lostreten was Kunst ist und was nicht.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (19. September 2013)

Dann wechseln wir das Thema: Warum kann ich in foobar2000 eigentlich meine Wav-Dateien flaggen (Track Number, Artist, Title usw.)? Legt sich foobar ne eigene Datenbank an? oO


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. September 2013)

Flaggen ? Ich dachte die werden richtig umgeschrieben...


----------



## kero81 (20. September 2013)

Huhu,
habe da mal eine Frage. Ich hab ne STX und möchte die PS3 und GLEICHZEITIG mein Mikro am Line In der Soka anschliessen. Kann ich das ohne Probleme mit Adapterstücken machen? Also im Prinzip zwei verschiedene Signale auf einen Eingang legen?! Hintergrunde der Frage ist das ich den Sound der PS3 über den Rechner laufen lassen möchte (damit ich den DT770 Pro weiter nutzen kann) und während dem Zocken auch noch im Teamspeak sprechen kann. Oder gibts da Probleme?!


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2013)

Da dürften dann Micro and PS3 wettkampf bestreiten. Sollte also probleme bereiten.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (20. September 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Flaggen ? Ich dachte die werden richtig umgeschrieben...


 
Ähm, taggen meine ich. So wie jede mp3 halt nen Tag für die ganzen Daten hat kann ich das in foobar auch bei Wav-Dateien machen. Waves sollten sowas aber gar nicht unterstützen.


----------



## max310kc (20. September 2013)

Ich schätze mal da wird ne extra Datenbank angelegt. So isr mir das zumindest bei anderen Playern bekannt.


----------



## soth (20. September 2013)

Waves können getaggt werden, das Problem ist nur Programme, die Taggen oder die Tags auslesen können zu finden.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Klar. Afaik war der Soundtrack von NFS MW ('05) auch Lossless


 
Dann könnte Ich ja z.B. den Soundtrack von der Skyrim-CD in Flac-Dateien wandeln und die dann im Spiel laufen lassen. 

Mal noch ne andere Frage. Ich hab ja jetzt die Xonar Essence ST und daran mein AKG Q701. Die Ausgangsleistung hab Ich auf High-Gain und den Lautstärkeregler auf 50%. Würdest du das so lassen oder dann eher Low-Gain nehmen und den Lautstärkeregler auf 100?


----------



## Thallassa (21. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Dann könnte Ich ja z.B. den Soundtrack von der Skyrim-CD in Flac-Dateien wandeln und die dann im Spiel laufen lassen.


Achso war die Frage gestellt...Ist fraglich, ob Skyrim das unterstützt. Probieren kannst du es.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mal noch ne andere Frage. Ich hab ja jetzt die Xonar Essence ST und daran mein AKG Q701. Die Ausgangsleistung hab Ich auf High-Gain und den Lautstärkeregler auf 50%. Würdest du das so lassen oder dann eher Low-Gain nehmen und den Lautstärkeregler auf 100?


So, wie es für dich besser klingt - aber ich würde High Gain nehmen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. September 2013)

Naja einen Versuch wäre es ja mal wert. Vielleicht muss dafür in der Ini was geändert werden. Mal sehn. Werde es mal ausprobieren bei Gelegenheit.

Ich hab es jetzt auf High-Gain eingestellt. Manchmal ist mir das zwar noch etwas zu laut, aber tendenziell ist es schon besser.


----------



## Lee (21. September 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> habe da mal eine Frage. Ich hab ne STX und möchte die PS3 und GLEICHZEITIG mein Mikro am Line In der Soka anschliessen. Kann ich das ohne Probleme mit Adapterstücken machen? Also im Prinzip zwei verschiedene Signale auf einen Eingang legen?! Hintergrunde der Frage ist das ich den Sound der PS3 über den Rechner laufen lassen möchte (damit ich den DT770 Pro weiter nutzen kann) und während dem Zocken auch noch im Teamspeak sprechen kann. Oder gibts da Probleme?!


 
Das kann vielleicht gehen, ist jedoch in der Praxis ziemlich untauglich. Zum einen würde dann im Ts auch der Sound der PS3 mitübertragen werden, zum anderen dürfte ein Mikro am Line In, also unverstärkt, sehr leise sein.
Ich würde dir eher empfehlen dir für wenig Geld eine beliebige Noname USB Soundkarte mit Mikrophoneingang zu kaufen, an den du dann das Mikro anschließt und in Ts wählst du dann diese Soka als Aufnahmegerät aus.

Und ist nicht die Latenz zwischen Eingabe von der PS3 und Ausgabe am PC recht hoch? Ich kann mich nicht mehr so recht erinnern, aber ich meine, dass mich das damals gestört hätte.


----------



## Bier (27. September 2013)

Ich hatte meine Subwoofer (beide 4 Ohm) sonst immer parallel an den Verstärker angeschlossen und es gab immer, sobald die Subs was gespielt haben ein leises Brummen.
Man hat das beim normalen Hören nicht wahrgenommen, bei sehr leisem Hören und beim Fernsehen hat es schon gestört.
Ich hab eigl. gedacht, dass es am billigen Cinchkabel liegt oder anderen Störquellen, weil hinter den Verstärkern so einige Strom-, Antennen- und Lautsprecherkabel durcheinanderliegen.
Jetzt hab ich die beiden Subs mal spaßeshalber in Reihe geschaltet und siehe da: Das Brummen ist fast vollständig weg.
Man hört es nur noch, wenn man <30cm mit dem Ohr genau vorm Chassis hockt ganz leicht.
Ist das normal, dass es im 8 Ohm betrieb weniger rauscht?


----------



## Zappaesk (27. September 2013)

Nö, das hat vermutlich andere Gründe, es sei denn dein Verstärker hat mit den 2 Ohm der Parallelschaltung Probleme. Timmi schimpft ja immer wie ein Rohrspatz, wenns um die Serienschaltung von Tieftönern geht - in Realität tuts trotzdem meist ganz gut...

Ich habe z.B. auch ein Brummen, seit ich meine KEFs im Bi-Amping betreibe. Beim Musikhören störts nicht, sondern nur wenn es still im Raum ist - deswegen ist es mir egal und ich nehms hin.


----------



## Bier (27. September 2013)

Also der Verstärker ist 2 Ohm Stabil und hat das auch (abgesehen von extremen Pegeln von sehr tiefen frequenzen) ohne Probleme mitgemacht.
Hab ich durch die Reihenschaltung denn irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile? Also dass es nun etwas leiser ist merk ich selber, aber dafür hat der Verstärker ja son tollen Poti den man nach rechts drehen kann


----------



## BigBubby (27. September 2013)

Es kann sein, da Parallelgeschaltet es ja nur 2 Ohm sind. Damit werden induzierte Ströme natürlich es sehr viel leichter haben, als bei den 8Ohm. 
Allgemein kann es natürlich sein, dass das Brumen auch aus dem Verstärker kommt (womit das natürlich bei 2 Ohm auch sich lauter anhört, als bei 8 Ohm).


----------



## Bier (27. September 2013)

Aber einen Vorteil hat das auf jeden Fall.
Der Verstärker wird nichtmal halb so heiß.
Vorher konnte man den nicht mehr anfassen wenn man mal ne halbe Stunde richtig laut gehört hat.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. September 2013)

Uiuiuiuiui.

Habe gerade mal den Soundartikel der neuen PCGH gelesen. An einer Stelle wird ein Teufel-Modell empfohlen. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Lee (1. Oktober 2013)

Oh man, neue Wohnung und auf einmal haben meine GLE 430.2 einen lauten dröhnenden Bass drauf, das klingt wirklich ekelhaft... Ich hasse Raumakkustik. Es ist ohnehin schon schwer genug in dem Raum die vernünftig aufzustellen und dann macht mir der Raum selbst noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung... Der ist halt immernoch recht hallig obwohl er schon vollgestellt ist mit Möbeln. Keine Ahnung wie man das wegbekommt. Demnächst kommen vllt noch ein bis zwei Teppiche auf den Boden, aber ich schätze wichtiger wäre es bei der Wand anzusetzen? Ich möchte mir halt ungerne einen Teppich an die Wand hängen 

Aber morgen werd ich mal weiter rumprobieren müssten...


----------



## Bier (2. Oktober 2013)

Stopf mal die BR Rohre zu. Vllt kannst du damit das dröhnen reduzieren.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2013)

meist ist es die decke und nicht die wände. Du sagst ja möbel sind drin.

teppiche bringen auch nur bei sehr hochfrequenten schall etwas, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Oktober 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich hasse Raumakkustik.


 
Was ist das denn für ne Aussage?!  Physik ist keine Meinungsumfrage...



Lee schrieb:


> Es ist ohnehin schon schwer genug in dem Raum die vernünftig aufzustellen und dann macht mir der Raum selbst noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung... Der ist halt immernoch recht hallig obwohl er schon vollgestellt ist mit Möbeln. Keine Ahnung wie man das wegbekommt. Demnächst kommen vllt noch ein bis zwei Teppiche auf den Boden, aber ich schätze wichtiger wäre es bei der Wand anzusetzen? Ich möchte mir halt ungerne einen Teppich an die Wand hängen



Also, wenns dröhnt, dann ist die Aufstellung ganz offensichtlich nicht vernünftig oder war das bloß auf die Optik bezogen? 

Die Halligkeit hat mit dem dröhnenden Bass allerdings nichts zu tun, der kommt von der ungeeignteten Aufstellung oder durch die ungeeigneten Boxen für den Raum. Dem helfen eher Maßnahmen wie größerer Wandabstand, Wandabstand zw. Hörplatz und Rückwand usw...

Der Halligkeit würde ein  Teppich auf dem Boden dagegen schon helfen, wenn du zusätzlich noch Dinge an der Wand machst (Absorber oder auch Diffusoren) dann wird der Klang an sich auch ausgewogener - nur der Bass halt nicht!


----------



## Lee (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mal ne Skizze gemacht. Hörposition ist etwa beim blauen Punkt hinten an der Couch mit dem Kopf fast an der Wand.



> Was ist das denn für ne Aussage?!  Physik ist keine Meinungsumfrage...


Mir hat halt schon immer die Raumakkustik einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Meine damaligen Standboxen klangen in meinem damaligen Raum fürchterlich und egal was ich probiert habe, ich habe es nicht geschafft die anständig zu positionieren, u.a. deswegen habe ich die verkauft und mir die kompakten besorgt, die dann besser waren. Und jetzt hab ich schon wieder den Ärger. Ich würde am liebsten einfach alle Raumeinflüsse eliminieren können. Also im Grunde sollte die Aussage nur meine Unzufriedenheit mit der Physik zeigen.

Im Grunde ist es so, dass halt der Bass und generell tiefere Frequenzen enorm aufgedickt und viel präsenter sind als die anderen Frequenzen. 
Besser wurde es, als ich die Boxen ganz ans andere Ende des Raumes auf die Bänke vom Esstisch gestellt habe. Vorallem aber hat sich etwas gebessert, wenn ich mit dem Kopf weiter weg von der Rückwand war, nur ist es kaum praktikabel die Couch so weit vor zu rücken, dass ich weit genug von der Rückwand weg bin. Eventuell probiere ich später einmal aus wie es wirkt, wenn ich Couch und TV praktisch vertausche. Ich denke nur das ist optisch ne Nullnummer wenn dann die Couch mitten im Raum steht, aber ich muss das erst sehen, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt mal TV und Couch vertauscht und die Bassreflexlöcher zugestopft, da die Boxen jetzt doch ziemlich wandnah stehen müssen. Jetzt ist der Bass zwar immernoch etwas stärker durch die Wandnähe, aber dieser aufgedickte unangenehme Sound ist größtenteils weg. Richtig gut klingts allerdings immernoch nicht, weil ich halt doch recht nah an den Boxen bin und der Raum halt hallt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2013)

alter akustikertrick: lautsprecher auf die sitzposition und dann durch den raum bewegen und gucken wo es am besten klingt. Dort dann die boxen hinstellen.


----------



## Bier (4. Oktober 2013)

Falls noch jemand Lautsprecher sucht.
Im Marktplatz gibts n Paar Canton GLE 490 von mir


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2013)

Bier schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Lautsprecher sucht.
> Im Marktplatz gibts n Paar Canton GLE 490 von mir



Was gibt es dann bei dir Neues? Mit irgendwas musste ja auch weiter hören...


----------



## Bier (4. Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden Fall wirds DIY.
Was genau weiss ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. Kommt drauf an wie viel ich für die Cantons bekomme.
Werden aber wohl Regallautsprecher. Die Chess aus der aktuellen HH machen nen ganz guten Eindruck, allerdings weiß ich nicht inwiefern die fürs Nahfeld noch zu gebrauchen sind, da die ja n 28cm TMT haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2013)

Die Chess waren in der letzten HH, nicht in der aktuellen... Wie die Zeit vergeht 

Fürs Nahfeld sind die aber eh nix. Ich kann mal schauen ob ich was schönes fürs Nahfeld finde... Ich denke in der vorletzten K+T waren Nette mit ner Pseudo D'Appolito Anordnung und nem Bändchen. Ob die aber Nahfeldtauglich sind kann ich aktuell nur vermuten. 
Ich habe aber noch ein paar ältere Teile im Hinterkopf, die auch gehen sollten...

edith sagt: gerade ist mein MDF für die PC Boxen gekommen... Jetzt fehlt noch das Furnier und ein paar freie Tage, dann kanns los gehen!


----------



## Bier (4. Oktober 2013)

Okay ups dann hab ich die aktuelle ja noch gar nicht 
ja wär nett wenn du da was raussuchen könntest


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mal auf die Schnelle die rausgesucht, die mich selber reizen würden... Die sollten eigentlich alle im Nahfeld funktionieren - vor einem Kauf sollte man sich das aber sicher nochmal genauer ansehen!

- Leggiera - die habe ich gemeint aus der vorletzten K+T
- CT268 - nur ein ct, aber ich find die interessant
- Bonbon - net billig, aber auch super - das Gehäuse würde ich exakt so bauen!
- Piena - selbst gehört - Knaller!
- New Orange - vlt. ein wenig groß, gibts auch als Aktivbox direkt beim Vertrieb wenn mich nicht alles täuscht
- Array Mini - grauenhaft mit dem Teppich auf der Front, aber das muss man ja net machen. Ansonsten eine geile Idee und der Beweis, dass es im DIY Dinge gibt, von denen Fertigkäufer nicht mal wissen das es das gibt!
- Studio 1 - geht schon in die Studioecke, aber hochinteressant!

Es gibt natürlich noch mehr, aber gerade in der HH sind die interessanten Projekte meist nochmal deutlich teurer - kein Hindernis, aber ich habe mich mal an der Chess so halbwegs orientier - preislich.


----------



## Bier (4. Oktober 2013)

Die Leggiera und Bonbon hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, aber die sind doch leider etwas über dem Budget. Als armer Student muss man da jeden Pfennig 2 mal umdrehen :/
Die Array Mini find ich aber auch sehr interessant. Aber wie du schon sagtest wenn dann ohne Teppich  Hat das denn dann irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf den Klang? Und sind die 3 Ohm noch unproblematisch?
Die New Orange fänd ich in einer andern Farbe auch nicht schlecht  aber das ist ja das schöne an DIY 
Ach ja wichtig wäre auch, dass meine Subwoofer mit den neuen Boxen harmonieren.

*Edit: *Beim letzten Link ist irgendwas schiefgelaufen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Oktober 2013)

Schau dir mal Udos SB18 oder Duetta Top an 


Hatte jemand von euch schon Front High Speaker im Einsatz? Überleg welche zu bauen


----------



## soth (4. Oktober 2013)

Die Leggiera und Bonbon würden mich auch reizen. 
Die New Orange hatte ich neben der Fox & CT227XT aber auch als preislich eher machbare Lautsprecher ins Auge gefasst.

Mich würde ja auch so ein Spassböxchen ala CT260, bzw. CT263 reizen, ich bräuchte nur ein Anwendungszweck


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Oktober 2013)

ICH HABS GETAN!

hab mir den Naim DAC-V1 gegönnt  konnte einfach nicht länger wiederstehen...


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2013)

Naim ist schon was feines, ich bereue es auch keine Sekunde meinen Streamer von denen gekauft zu haben.


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Oktober 2013)

war zwar ne ganze stange geld, aber möchte natürlich auch alles vernünftig angespielt werden 
nur schon das beleuchtete logo und das display..absolut hammer!

ohh ja, n streamer fehlt mir auch noch! hatte den halben tag im hifi laden meines vertrauens mit so einem und nem ipad rumgespielt. sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2013)

Warum kaufte neun DAC, wenn du auch neun Streamer willst? Oder sind das dann 2 verschiedene Anlagen?


----------



## godfather22 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hiho. Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Asus Xonar DS?
Ich hab hier noch eine rumfliegen und frage mich, ob sie spürbar besser ist, als mein On-Board-Sound (SupremeFX X-Fi 2).


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2013)

Und wieso fragst du hier, anstatt es einfach auszurpobieren?

zappaesk, magst du noch deinen letzten Link bei den Bausätzen ändern, der führt auf die Übersicht der HH Zeitschriften.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> zappaesk, magst du noch deinen letzten Link bei den Bausätzen ändern, der führt auf die Übersicht der HH Zeitschriften.


 
Mag ich und habe ich eben getan...


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2013)

hat jemand ne Idee für ne DAC/KHV/AMP-Kombi für den Schreibtisch? Die geplante Kombi aus Essence One und Marantz MM7025 ist doch ein wenig zu groß. Soll meinen jetzigen Marantz NR1602 ersetzen, der leider einen recht doofen Kopfhörerausgang und keinen getrennten PreOut hat. Ca 500€ +/-300€  ihr wisst ja, nicht am falschen Ende sparen und keinen Cent zu viel ausgeben.
Sub-Out wäre praktisch, aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach so etwas. Wenn möglich >= Essensce STX


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mag ich und habe ich eben getan...


Verdammt, das macht die Sache jetzt nicht leichter.
Die Studio 1 klingen laut Beschreibung ganz gut und die etwas höhere Pegelfestigkeit ist auch nicht schlimm 

*@BloodySuicide*
Was soll den angeschlossen werden?


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2013)

ist das in meinem Fall nicht egal...ihr wisst doch das ich nur HighEnd hab 

Meine SB15 und DT990 und später halt besserer KH


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde ja z.B. den großen KHV von Lehmann audio inkl. USB Eingang empfehlen, aber der liegt noch über deinem Budget und hat noch keine Endstufe bei. Dafür wiederum würde ich die Lösung von Quint-Audio vorschlagen, die ich selbst auch gewählt habe. Die besteht aus Ice Power Module von B&O und ist wirklich sensationell... 

Wenn du dich zu den Endstufen (rd. 200€) durchringen kannst, dann gibts aber neben den Lehmann Audio Teilen eine recht große Auswahl an DAC/KHV Modulen jenseits der hier immer empfohlenen Fiio und Konsorten. Schau doch mal z.B. bei Lake People


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ist das in meinem Fall nicht egal...


Nicht wirklich...
Wenn z.B. ein großer Hifiman ansteht, brauch man mit "schwachen" KHV ala STX bspw. gar nicht erst anfangen. Beim krassen Gegenteil einem Multi-BA IEM würde ich hingegen keinen annähernd so starken KHV nehmen und besonders auf eine guten Regelbereich, eine niedrige Ausgangsimpendanz und (sehr) frühen Kanalgleichlauf achten.

Ich würde Endstufen und DAC/KHV auch trennen.
Mit Lehmann Audio und Lake People wurden ja schon zwei Adressen genannt, bei Musical Fidelity kann man sich aber ebenfalls noch umsehen, genau wie bei Violectric (gehört auch zu Lake People), Fostex, Leckerton, RSA, ...


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich würda da mal zu Musical Fidelity schauen, die V90 Reihe hat nen KHV und nen DAC. Nur mit LS wirds dann schwierig, weil der V90 HPA keine Pre-Outs hat. Da könnte man sich den M1 HPA anschauen, der hat afik Pre-Outs und sogar nen eingebauten USB-DAC mit async Eingang. Dann nur noch die 1 Endstufe.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2013)

ich schau mir grad ne Kombi aus Pro-Ject Head Box DS und Pro-Ject Stereo Box S an
Die Geräte sollten vom Aussehen zusammen passen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Oktober 2013)

@ Bloody
deinen Preisbereich kenne ich dummerweise nicht, aber High-End is immer gut 
schau mal nach dem M1 SDAC oder wenn du noch etwas mehr geld übrig hast nach dem Naim DAC-V1  dazu noch ne Naim NAT 100 Endtufe und dann biste gut dabei. Kann die Kombi auch nur empfehlen. werde mir den NAP demnächst auch mal zum probehören besorgen


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2013)

Ist doch leicht zu teuer. Hatte Preisbereich 500€ +/-300€ angegeben


----------



## Thallassa (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich reih mich auch mal in die Suchenden hier ein, zumal mein Thread im Hi-Fi-Forum seit einem Monat ignoriert wird 

Ich würde ein Audiointerface (?!) (Ich bin mir selbst der korrekten Terminologie nicht sicher, aber das müsste es sein) welches folgendes kann:

Das wichtigste vorweg: Virtual Audio Cable funktion.
Ich möchte zwei Stereokanäle unabhängig voneinander auf's Mischpult routen können. Prnizipiell wird einfache Dj-Software verwendet. Deck 1 soll dann eben Line-out 1 sein, Deck 2 Line-out 2.
Dazu sollte das ganze ein Input haben - abgemischt vom Mischpult soll das zurückgeroutet werden und aufgenommen werden.
Ein/Ausgänge:
2 x Stereo Line-out
1 x Stereo line-in
1 x Mikro line-in

Solange das Ding nicht zum gelegentlichen Vergewaltigen von Musik benutzt wird, soll es als DAC funktionieren und dementsprechend den Klang etwas besser aufpolieren, als meine Xense.
Ein sehr starker KHV ist hierbei nicht von nöten, in nächster Zeit kämen da erstmal nur ein M-100 und ein X1 dran (selten meine Westone Um3X, auf die muss hier nicht geachtet werden, also kein Multi-BA-supergeeignetes Gerät)

Preisbereich so 400 - 500€

Aaaansonsten, sollte das nicht sinnvoll realisierbar sein oder das gewünschte Gerät existiert einfach nicht, wascht mit den Kopf rein, ich schaffe auch gerne getrennte Geräte an, wenn es sich lohnt. Ich hoffe, es findet sich irgendjemand, der bisschen was dazu sagen kann, weil ich in der Thematik nicht den größten Überblick habe.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2013)

So, dann verlegen wir das Ganze eben auf Wunsch hierher:



mucka24 schrieb:


> Gut, wenn ich meinem E-Technik Professor im 3. Semester erzählt hätte, ein PCM Signal sei ein analoges, hätte er mich aus dem Vorlesungsraum geschmissen .
> 
> Hier ein Link zu Wikipedia: Puls-Code-Modulation
> 
> Dass das Signal im Kabel keine idealen "Kanten" aufweist ist klar, aber das Signal ist digital und wird vom DAC entsprechend interpretiert. Also Entscheidung ob 0 oder 1 in einem definierten Punkt der Kurve.



Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden! Das PCM digital ist, darüber müssen wir uns nicht unterhalten. Allerdings werden die digitalen Informationen über ein analoges Rechtecksignal übertragen. Dieses unterliegt denselben Gesetzmäßigkeiten wie jedes andere analoge Signal auch! Weil das so ist unterhalten wir uns überhaupt über Flankensteilheiten des Rechtecks und der damit verbundenen "Schwierigkeit". 

Es gibt natürlich davon abgesehen noch andere Punkte und Stellen an denen Jitter entsteht, aber einer der Punkte ist eben die endliche Anstiegszeit eines solchen Signals.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Idee für ne DAC/KHV/AMP-Kombi für den Schreibtisch? Die geplante Kombi aus Essence One und Marantz MM7025 ist doch ein wenig zu groß. Soll meinen jetzigen Marantz NR1602 ersetzen, der leider einen recht doofen Kopfhörerausgang und keinen getrennten PreOut hat. Ca 500€ +/-300€  ihr wisst ja, nicht am falschen Ende sparen und keinen Cent zu viel ausgeben.
> Sub-Out wäre praktisch, aber nicht zwingend.


 

Ich persönlich habe schon länger ein Auge auf den DAC von Teac geworfen. Dazu kann man noch einen Verstärker kaufen, oder den Verstärker ohne den DAC betreiben:

PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware
PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware

Wie das Ganze kling, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber wäre vielleicht eine Alternative für Dich!


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte den Teac teurer im Kopf und ihn kategorisch ausgeschlossen. Bei der Kombi könnte man den DAC auch später nachkaufen, da der AMP ja auch schon einen DAC hat.

bin gestern noch auf diesen NAD gestoßen: NAD - Neue Akustische Dimension


@Zappi

hab mich gestern mal belesen. In HighEnd AVRs spielt Jitter anscheind keine große Rolle mehr, da man den mit recht guten technischen Methoden sehr stark reduziert hat. Man hört ihn nicht mehr. Das gleiche gilt für die Clock. Wird einfach raus-gebuffert  (zumindest bei den Herstellern, die darauf Wert legen)


----------



## BigBubby (8. Oktober 2013)

es ist eine Kleinigkeit in dem genauen Ausdruck, doch ist es so, dass mit Strom immer analog übertragen wird. Auch wenn das Signal, bzw. die Daten Digital vorliegen.
für informatiker gibts nur 0 und 1. Für etechniker gibts alles nur nicht 0 und 1


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Oktober 2013)

Elektroniker bitte. Ein Elektriker legt dir 230V 

auch wenn hier viele nicht viel von AreaDVD halten, aber sie haben mal einen sehr interessanten Test gemacht, den ich mal zum SR7007 oder AV7005 gesehen habe. Die haben einfach mal ein Input angelegt und geschaut welche Form am Output rauskam. im Direct-Mode kam fast ein exaktes Rechteck heraus.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> hab mich gestern mal belesen. In HighEnd AVRs spielt Jitter anscheind keine große Rolle mehr, da man den mit recht guten technischen Methoden sehr stark reduziert hat. Man hört ihn nicht mehr. Das gleiche gilt für die Clock. Wird einfach raus-gebuffert  (zumindest bei den Herstellern, die darauf Wert legen)



Klar spielt der noch ne Rolle, sonst würde man keine Maßnahmen dagegen treffen. Das man das nicht hört ist auch klar, weil den Jitter selbst hört man ja auch nicht. Der wird ja in ps gemessen. Was man hört sind die Auswirkungen! Ich weiß auch nicht ob es nur auf die Höhe des Jitters ankommt oder auch auf dessen Verteilung (wovon ich stark ausgehe).

Abgesehen davon sind in richtigen HighEnd Wandlern (die kosten dann mal locker so viel oder auch wesentlich mehr als die "HighEnd" AVRs) noch aufwändigere Maßnahmen (u.a. bei der Clock!) drin und prompt klingts nochmal (wesentlich) besser. D.h. es geht immer noch mehr...

Es darf auch nicht vergessen werden, dass Jitter zwar ein recht bekanntes Thema ist, aber sicher nicht das allein Ausschlaggebende für einen guten Wandler!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> auch wenn hier viele nicht viel von AreaDVD halten, aber sie haben mal einen sehr interessanten Test gemacht, den ich mal zum SR7007 oder AV7005 gesehen habe. Die haben einfach mal ein Input angelegt und geschaut welche Form am Output rauskam. im Direct-Mode kam fast ein exaktes Rechteck heraus.



Ja klar kommt da ein fast exaktes Rechteck raus. Das Problem ist aber das "fast". Es ist ja nicht so, dass bei günstigen Geräten aus dem Rechteck ein Sinus wird. Es kommt quasi auf das wie "fast" an. 

Fehlabstimmungen bei der Übertragung  - Wellenwiderstand des Kabels und der Stecker (da gibts ganz wenige wirklich passende!) bei elektrischer Übertragung oder bei Toslink Einstreuungen durch nicht lichtdichte Stecker (da ist der Standard echt mies) oder Reflexionen durch Knicke und Brüche im Kabel bzw. sonst. Impeferktionen im Lichtleiter (der bei günstigen Kabeln definitv kein Glas ist) - sind dazu die Regel und machen das am Wandler ankommende Ergebnis nicht besser!


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Oktober 2013)

Man hat damals schon gezweifelt ob Jitter hörbar ist oder nicht. Klar ist er messbar, aber auch hörbar? Heute ist man sich sicher, dass es nicht hörbar ist, da er durch aktuelle Techniker auf ein Minimum reduziert wurde. Früher gab es solche Techniken noch nicht bzw. sie war sehr aufwendig und teuer.
Du wirst nie ein perfektes Rechteck zu sehen bekommen, egal wie viel Geld du hier ausgibst.

Fakt ist doch...wenn ein Gerät HDMI hat, ist es Audio UND Video ausgelegt. Für pures Audio arbeitet man ja auch bekanntlich ganz anders. Viele Vorurteile kommen noch von früher, als bei AVRs nicht viel Wert auf Audio bzw. Musikqualität geachtet wurde. Zudem gab es ja noch Probleme mit den ersten HDMI-Versionen. Das ist heute ja ganz anders. Heute gibt es Technik um Jitter und Clock-Problemen entgegen zu wirken.
Wir setzen uns eigentlich mit Problemen auseinander, die es eigentlich nicht mehr gibt bzw. evtl auch nie gab. Musik muss doch gefallen. Du setzt dich ja nicht hin und sagst dann "ohh da war ein Jitter zu hören"
Zudem sollte man bedenken, dass nicht alles was man elektrisch messbar ist, vom Mensch wahrgenommen werden kann. Auch das Ohr hat Grenzen. Vieles spielt sich auch außerhalb unserer hörbaren Frequenzen oder Lautstärken ab. Hatte gestern mal was von Jitter bei -90db gelesen. 

zu SPDIF sagt Wiki übrigens folgendes:



> The receiver does not control the data rate, so it must avoid bit slip by synchronising its conversion with the source clock. This means that S/PDIF cannot fully decouple the final signal from influence by the analogue characteristics of the source or the interconnect, even though the digital audio data can normally be transmitted without loss. The source clock may carry inherent jitter or wander, and noise or distortion introduced in the data cable may further influence the process of clock recovery.[5][6][7] If the DAC does not have a stable clock reference then noise will be introduced into the resulting analogue signal. However, receivers can implement various strategies which limit this influence


----------



## BigBubby (8. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Elektroniker bitte. Ein Elektriker legt dir 230V
> 
> auch wenn hier viele nicht viel von AreaDVD halten, aber sie haben mal einen sehr interessanten Test gemacht, den ich mal zum SR7007 oder AV7005 gesehen habe. Die haben einfach mal ein Input angelegt und geschaut welche Form am Output rauskam. im Direct-Mode kam fast ein exaktes Rechteck heraus.


 Etechniker = Elektrotechniker. Akademisches Fach und nicht Lehre


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Oktober 2013)

Gott..ich dachte du hast dich verschrieben. Die Medis wirken auf den Kopf


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Man hat damals schon gezweifelt ob Jitter hörbar ist oder nicht. Klar ist er messbar, aber auch hörbar? Heute ist man sich sicher, dass es nicht hörbar ist, da er durch aktuelle Techniker auf ein Minimum reduziert wurde. Früher gab es solche Techniken noch nicht bzw. sie war sehr aufwendig und teuer.
> Du wirst nie ein perfektes Rechteck zu sehen bekommen, egal wie viel Geld du hier ausgibst..


 
Wer ist denn "man"? Natürlich hört man die Auswirkungen des Jitters auch heute noch. Auch bei meinem hochwertigen Naim Streamer/Wandler ist ein signifikanter Unterschied zu hören wenn ich ein und dieselbe Quelle über die verschiedenen digitalen Eingänge anschließe! Da mögen unterschiedliche andere Dinge noch mit reinspielen, aber da ist sicher auch der Jitter eine Rolle mitspielt.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wir setzen uns eigentlich mit Problemen auseinander, die es eigentlich nicht mehr gibt bzw. evtl auch nie gab. Musik muss doch gefallen. Du setzt dich ja nicht hin und sagst dann "ohh da war ein Jitter zu hören".


 
Wieso gab es die Probleme nie? Das ist jetzt eine ziemlich haltlose Behauptung! Zumal es die ja heute auch noch gibt!

Abgesehen davon handelt es sich bei Jitter ja nicht um ein singuläres Ereignis wie ein Knakser auf der Schallplatte, sondern die daraus resultierenden Effekte überlagern permanent das Klangbild und sind deswegen auch nicht aus dem Klangbild auflösbar. Es ist nur eben so, dass eine andere Digitalquelle dann eben besser oder eben schlechter klingt. 

Ähnlich, wie man z.B. bei einem Verstärker mit starker Gegenkopplung die ungünstigen Einflüsse durch die Klirrverteilung nicht als Einzelstörung heraushört, sondern eben das Klangbild als unangenehmer empfindet wie bei einem Gerät, bei dem das besser gelöst wurde.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Zudem sollte man bedenken, dass nicht alles was man elektrisch messbar ist, vom Mensch wahrgenommen werden kann. Auch das Ohr hat Grenzen.


 
Zweifelsohne, nur bedeutet das nicht, dass alles was man misst auch keine Rolle spielt - bzw. der Jitter, weil er gemessen werden kann keine Rolle spielt. Obendrein können viele wahrgenommene Effekte gar nicht so ohne weiteres auf Messergebnisse zurückgeführt werden. Auch sind viele Standardmessungen ohne Belang für die musikalische Qualität einer Komponente.


----------



## mucka24 (8. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden! Das PCM digital ist, darüber müssen wir uns nicht unterhalten. Allerdings werden die digitalen Informationen über ein analoges Rechtecksignal übertragen.



Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass ein Signal, wenn es digitale Daten enthält (ob per elektrischem Strom, Funk, Licht oder was auch immer übertragen) auch ein digitales Signal genannt wird? So habe ich es im Studium gelernt. Allerdings auch, das z.B. durch hohe Taktraten und andere Einflüsse die  theoretisch rechteckigen Signale des digitalen Signals durch analoge Effekte stark verzerrt werden können. (Ich denke darauf willst Du hinaus)



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wer ist denn "man"? Natürlich hört man die Auswirkungen des Jitters auch heute noch.



Wer "man" ist, könnte man hier ebenfalls fragen. Das Du ihn bei deinem Equipment hörst, möchte ich hier nicht anzweifeln. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Obendrein können viele wahrgenommene Effekte gar nicht so ohne weiteres auf Messergebnisse zurückgeführt werden. Auch sind viele Standardmessungen ohne Belang für die musikalische Qualität einer Komponente.



Dies kann ich unterschreiben.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Oktober 2013)

Das wiederum ist eine Sache. Digital ist eigentlich nur ein Signal, das in Amplitude und Zeit nicht kontinuierlich ist.
Das trifft aber leider eben auf nichts zu, was per strom übertragen wird. Am ehesten noch mit Licht.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2013)

mucka24 schrieb:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass ein Signal, wenn es digitale Daten enthält (ob per elektrischem Strom, Funk, Licht oder was auch immer übertragen) auch ein digitales Signal genannt wird? So habe ich es im Studium gelernt. Allerdings auch, das z.B. durch hohe Taktraten und andere Einflüsse die theoretisch rechteckigen Signale des digitalen Signals durch analoge Effekte stark verzerrt werden können. (Ich denke darauf willst Du hinaus)



BigBubby sagt es schon, ein digitales Signal gibt es praktisch nicht, nur analoge Signale mit denen digitale Daten übertragen werden. Das man sowas dann "digitales Signal" nennt mag ja sein, nur ist es strenggenommen eben auch falsch weil stark vereinfacht!

In den allermeisten Gebieten der Digitaltechnik ist diese Unterscheidung auch ohne Belang. Bei Einigen und da gehört die Audiotechnik dazu, aber eben nicht. Zumindest dann nicht, wenns ans Eingemachte geht.


----------



## Bier (8. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht dass eigl mit der Audioübertragung via HDMI bei der GeForce GT 750M aus?
Ich wollte mir nämlich grad n Notebook bestellen und dann ist mir eingefallen, dass das doch ganz praktisch wäre.
So wie ich das bis jetzt verstanden hab, ist das möglich. Wollte aber doch nochmal auf Nummer sicher gehen


----------



## BigBubby (8. Oktober 2013)

HDMI überträgt immer auch audio. Wäre mir neu, dass das nicht gehen würde.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2013)

"Immer" stimmt nicht, aber mittlerweile ist es auch bei PCs Standard.


----------



## Bier (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja weil das halt son kleiner HDMI anschluss ist und kein normaler, wie gesagt wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen. Aber danke, dann wird jetzt bestellt


----------



## Timsu (8. Oktober 2013)

Warum wird in der Audiotechnik vermutet,  dass ein 1m langer LWL ein paar Mbit/s mit "vielen"  Fehlern überträgt,  wenn doch über ein  LWL 40Gbit/s über viele hundert  Meter in der  Netzwerktechnik kein Problem sind?


----------



## BigBubby (8. Oktober 2013)

Das ist so eine Frage wie, warum glaubt man mit holz kann man keinen Stahl schmelzen, wo es doch auch Magnesium gibt.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Warum wird in der Audiotechnik vermutet,  dass ein 1m langer LWL ein paar Mbit/s mit "vielen"  Fehlern überträgt,  wenn doch über ein  LWL 40Gbit/s über viele hundert  Meter in der  Netzwerktechnik kein Problem sind?


 
Wer spricht den von Fehlern? Die Bits kommen absolut korrekt an, daran besteht kein Zweifel. Um Bitfehler zu erzeugen muss man sich bei der heutigen Technik schon ein wenig anstrengen 
Jitter ist erst mal kein Fehler, den gibt es sicher bei jeder digitalen Übertragung, nur spielt er keine Rolle, wenn ich "nur" Daten von A nach B übertrage weil eben die Bits dennoch richtig ankommen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist eine Sache. Digital ist eigentlich nur ein Signal, das in Amplitude und Zeit nicht kontinuierlich ist.
> Das trifft aber leider eben auf nichts zu, was per strom übertragen wird. Am ehesten noch mit Licht.


 
Und wieso sollte es mit Licht anders sein als mit Strom? Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied, der die Behauptung rechtfertigt.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Oktober 2013)

Weil bei Licht relativ leicht ist 0 zu erzeugen, was mit "elektronik" relativ schwer ist.
Genau so ist 1 relativ einfach zu erzeugen.
Dazu kann man die Flanken steiler gestalten, sodass man es eher als diskret bezeichnen könnte.

edit: das problem ist natürlich direkt vor dem sender und nach dem empfänger, denn dort wird in der Regel das ganze auch wieder umgewandelt in elektrisch und wir sind beim alten Problem.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Weil bei Licht relativ leicht ist 0 zu erzeugen, was mit "elektronik" relativ schwer ist.
> Genau so ist 1 relativ einfach zu erzeugen.
> Dazu kann man die Flanken steiler gestalten, sodass man es eher als diskret bezeichnen könnte.
> 
> edit: das problem ist natürlich direkt vor dem sender und nach dem empfänger, denn dort wird in der Regel das ganze auch wieder umgewandelt in elektrisch und wir sind beim alten Problem.


 
Diesen Gedankengang halte ich allerdings für inkonsequent. Sprichst Du davon, dass nichts mit Strom tatsächlich digital ist gilt dies für Licht ebenso. Selbst wenn das tatsächlich näher am digitalen läge, wäre das letztlich ebenso nicht digital wie beim Strom.
Eine "0" bei Licht zu erreichen ist zudem auch nicht so trivial, wenn wir denn wirklich von 0 sprechen (sprich kein einziges Photon in gewissem Zeitabschnitt). Ebenso vermisse ich eine genauere Definition von "1" und eine Begründung, warum dies leichter und mit steileren Flanken zu erreichen wäre. Mag etwas pingelig wirken, aber bisher kann ich der Argumentation nicht folgen bzw. sehe sie als unzureichend an. (oder es liegt an leichter Ermüdung, dass ich mein physikalisches Wissen nicht voll abrufen kann)


----------



## BigBubby (9. Oktober 2013)

ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es bei licht so ist. Nur eher als bei Strom...

Edit: so jetzt bin ich nich mehr mobil unterwegs, dann kann ich was kurz dazu schreiben.

Licht kennt in dem Sinne keine Kapazitäten, weshalb theoretisch auch ein System möglich wäre, was nicht durch parasitäre Kapazitäten verlangsamt werden würde. Damit könnte man theoretisch senkrechte Flanken erzeugen und hätte damit in der Art schon mal zeitlich ein Digitales Signal.
Wenn man nun noch sieht, das Licht im Verhältnis zu Strom extrem schwer zu beeinflussen ist (es reicht nicht einfach mit einem Magneten vorbei zu schweben) und man es relativ gut abschirmen kann (da reicht ein Dicker gummimantel, da eben die elektromagnetische Beeinflussung extrem schwierig ist), zeigt es hier auch die Möglichkeiten im Wertebereich besser diskret zu sein.
Jetzt müsste man ein theoretisches Gebilde erzeugen, da wie gesagt momentan Empfänger (photosensor) und Sender (led) wieder die Probleme der elektrischen Datenübertragung einbringen. Hätte man einen perfekten Sender: kein Licht, Irgend ein Licht und einen Empfänger, der ohne Photoneneinfall nicht reagiert und mit Photoneneinfall in irgend einer Form einen anderen Zustand annimmt, ohne dabei Quanteneffekte aufzuweisen (also "langsam" genug ist, dass er nicht zwischen den Photonenquanten aus geht, aber doch so schnell, dass es keinen langen Nachhall gibt), dann könnte man damit wirklich digital ein Signal übertragen, da es nur Licht aus, Licht an gibt. Dabei wäre Licht an egal, ob das hell oder dunkel leuchtet, da es einfach an ist. 
Ich hoffe den Rest kannst du dir denken, damit ich jetzt nicht alles aufdröseln muss.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Oktober 2013)

Ihr gabt nicht wirklich ne Grundsatzdiskussion angefangen was digital oder analog ist. 
Es ging eigentlich darum ob man Jitter hört bzw. ob man ihn heute noch hörbar vorfinden kann.
Bin morgen wahrscheinlich im HiFi-Laden und stell da mal die Frage


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ihr gabt nicht wirklich ne Grundsatzdiskussion angefangen was digital oder analog ist.



Offenbar ist es für einige nicht ganz klar, da wird man ja dann doch drüber sprechen dürfen?!

Und auch für dich nochmal. Jitter selber hört man genauso wenig wie Klirr, nur deren Auswirkungen sind wahrnehmbar.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Oktober 2013)

also hört man effektiv den Jitter. Wäre Jitter nicht da, würde ich auch die Auswirkungen nicht hören. Kausalität 
Bin ja heute eh im Hifi-Laden und werds mal ansprechen. Mein Player hat ja kein SPDIF mehr.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2013)

Was ist dass denn für ein Player ohne S/P-DIF?


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Oktober 2013)

Marantz UD5007 

Nur der UD7007 hat noch Coax und XLR/Cinch


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2013)

Ein BRP zum Musikhören? Na wers mag


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Oktober 2013)

UD-Player bitteschön 

CD = digital
HDMI = digital
DAC im AVR

Ich sehe nicht wo das Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2013)

Ne, die Diskussion für ich hier nicht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Oktober 2013)

ne musst du nicht. Bin ausgebildeter Elektroniker für IT-Systeme und meine Frau studiert Systeminformationstechnik. Man kann echt alles über treiben


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, was deine Ausbildung und die deiner Frau damit zu tun haben soll?


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Oktober 2013)

ne musst du nicht. Bin ausgebildeter Elektroniker für IT-Systeme und meine Frau studiert Systeminformationstechnik. Man kann echt alles übertreiben, muss es aber nicht. Ich kann mir auch noch nen SACD-Player samt AMP für 5000€ hinstellen und hab dann 5 Marantz Geräte übereinander. Muss ich aber nicht. Irgendwann hat der Perfektionismus ein Ende. Zumal ich dann Zwischen AMP und Endstufe umschalten müsste. Aber das bringt ja auch Fehler hinein.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2013)

Ne, sowas geht auch ohne Umschalten und sogar ohne Marantz  Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## Hänschen (10. Oktober 2013)

Harhar ... mein SMSL SA-50 ist heute gekommen und ich habe ihn (nach dem Erreichen der Zimmertemperatur) gleich mal ausprobiert 

Mein Harman/Kardon kratzte immer wieder im linken Kanal - also ich vermute dass es der Verstärker war .... Kein Kratzen beim Lautstärkeregler sondern mitten im Lied - ich habe die Lautstärke am PC geregelt weil das H/K-Poti eh kratzig ist.

Der SA-50 (mit seinem 24V-Netzteil) scheint auf jeden Fall den Bass nicht zu vermatschen/verschleifen wie der SA-36 (an 12V) davor.
Auch fällt mir direkt nichts Schlimmes am Klang auf, es scheint alles da zu sein ... der H/K könnte einen Hauch mehr Selbstverständlichkeit gehabt haben.
Vielleicht noch ein bisschen einspielen lassen, sowas solls ja geben bei Verstärkern 

Edit: bei Phaeleh`s "Afterglow" (das Lied mit dem komischen Basskick) kommt der Basskick etwas ohne Macht, das könnte auf mangelnden Tiefbass-Durchgriff zB. durch zuwenig Betriebsspannung hindeuten oder einfach eine Limitierung der unteren Grenzfrequenz des Verstärkers sein ^^
Der komplizierte Bass-Einsatz dieses Liedes war zwar da (Detail-mäßig), aber gedämpft beim SA-50 - dadurch immerhin noch genießbar.
Man kann das Lied schon noch prima anhören aber ich kenne es eben etwas besser vom H/K.

Edit: ich höre auf meinen 10-Ohm Lautsprechern, möglicherweise gibt's bei 4-8 Ohm mehr Bass ^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Oktober 2013)

Ganz genau. Ich werd noch ne Weile bei Marantz bleiben. Hab ja auch zum Glück einen der wenigen Premiumhändler in der Stadt. Die bauen in meinen Augen mit die besten noch bezahlbaren Geräte. Hab schon ne extra Endstufe zur Klangsteigerung. Irgendwann wird es zuviel. Zumal ich Freund von Musik @ Surround bin, wenn es gut gemacht ist.


Nachtrag aus HiFi-Laden:
Blindtest wird angesetzt


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich werd noch ne Weile bei Marantz bleiben. Hab ja auch zum Glück einen der wenigen Premiumhändler in der Stadt. Die bauen in meinen Augen mit die besten noch bezahlbaren Geräte.


 
Da ist mMn Gold Note noch einiges Vorraus, wenn man sich mit den kleinen Geräten aus der Micro-Line anfreunden kann. Da bekommst du jedes Gerät für 695€ und kannst alles noch mit extrenen Netzteilen aufwerten, den CD Player kann man auch noch mit nem DAC zum reinen Laufwerk umfunktionieren UND die Geräte können sogar per XLR verbunden werden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Oktober 2013)

Seit wann baut Gold Note AVRs?


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn ich mich mit Marantz bislang nicht anfreunden konnte, so ist der Vergleich mit Goldnote schon ein wenig wie der von Äpfeln mit Birnen. Die Geräte, die Bloody hat sind dann schon nochmal ne andere Hausnummer!


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Oktober 2013)

Ist das ein verstecktes Kompliment?
Marantz ist schon was feines. Trotz der zunehmenden Digitalisierung vergessen sie nicht die Musikalität. Selbst die AVRs sind auf Musik getrimmt und das ist leider selten. Der warme, weiche Klang mit direkten und tiefen Bässen hat schon was. Es macht Spaß und das zählt.
Zudem haben sie fast alles im trotzdem übersichtlichen Sortiment. Getrennte Vor- und Endstufen sind kein Problem. HighEnd Stereo...kein Ding. Zudem eine der besten Apps


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du das als Kompliment auffassen willst, dann wars natürlich eines. 
Digitalisierung und Musikalität sind aber natürlich keine Gegensätze. Ich persönlich finde Marantz klanglich nicht ganz ehrlich und immer auf der "schönen" Seite. Mir ist da z.B. Naim oder auch Linn lieber. Die sind - insbesondere Naim - ebenfalls extrem musikalisch abgestimmt, aber eben auch ehrlicher. Zudem mit einem Wahnsinns Timing versehen und rhythmisch ist Naim so mit das zwingendste was ich je gehört habe!


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ja Geschmackssache und abhängig von den passenden Lautsprechern. Ich finde Marantz schon ehrlich, nur wärmer


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2013)

Also ich höre mit einer VIA2021 OnBoard Soundkarte, einen 96 kbit/s DI.FM stream über schrumplige 200€ Kopfhörer Musik. 

Irgendwann sollte man merken, das man es übertreibt und jeder so Musik hören kann wie er möchte. 

Aktuell sogar im Bett über iPhone 5s Lautsprecher.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Oktober 2013)

Woran macht man es fest, dass man übertreibt? Wie ist das definiert? 

Könnte man nicht auch sagen, wer ein 5s hat übertreibt?

Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, dass jeder sein Geld nur einmal ausgeben kann. Jeder soll Musik hören wie er will - oder auch das Handy kaufen das er will... Da ist ja gar nichts gegen zu sagen und soweit ich das sehe hat das hier auch niemand in Frage gestellt.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Oktober 2013)

dem stimme ich zu. Gerade in einem Forum wo Leute doppelt so viel bis 10 mal so viel in einen pc stecken im vergleich zu normalbürger sollte man da nicht den ersten Stein schmeißen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> [...] insbesondere Naim - ebenfalls extrem musikalisch abgestimmt, aber eben auch ehrlicher. Zudem mit einem Wahnsinns Timing versehen und rhythmisch ist Naim so mit das zwingendste was ich je gehört habe!


 /Sign
Habe vor ner Woche auch endlich zu Naim gefunden! Selbst dass es ne ordentliche Stange geld gekostet hat, habe ich es bisher nicht bereut.
Habe selbst viel rumprobiert und würde Marantz zwischen Rotel und Musical Fidelity setzen. Aber Naim natürlich ganz nach vorne! 

@ Topic
Übertreiben ist denk ich das falsche Wort. Wie kann man etwas übertreiben, was durch höhere Preise auch (meist) hörbar besser wird? Es ist ja nicht so, dass man das Geld sinnlos raus haut, wie es Beispielsweise bei high-end CPUs und GPUs der Fall ist...falsch ausgedrückt -ich weiß- aber sollte klar sein worauf ich hinaus will


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Habe selbst viel rumprobiert und würde Marantz zwischen Rotel und Musical Fidelity setzen. Aber Naim natürlich ganz nach vorne!



Ich würde gar keine Reihenfolge aufstellen wollen, weil es eben immer neben der generellen Abstimmung, die bei den einzelnen Marken zugrunde liegen auch auf die einzelnen und konkreten Geräte ankommt, viel davon Geschmackssache ist und nicht zuletzt eine Reihenfolge auch zu nix gut ist.


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2013)

Gut, stimmt. Übertreiben ist das Falsche Wort. Vielmehr vorliebe, womit er Hört bzw sein Geld ausgibt. 

Viele mögen sagen, ich wäre behämmert jedes aktuelle Smartphone Flagschiff zu kaufen ...


----------



## Diavel (11. Oktober 2013)

Ne, aber dafür das du dir 96kbit/s Streams mit schönen Kopfhörern antust😄


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2013)

Digitally Imported gibts nur in 96 kbit/s free, für mehr must du Blechen.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Oktober 2013)

Da würde ich mit Freuden zahlen, bevor ich mir das antue


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2013)

Jaja, hab mir ja schon Premium geholt. Hört sich definitiv besser an.


----------



## DerpMonstah (11. Oktober 2013)

Welche Kopfhörer hast du denn?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (11. Oktober 2013)

Bei aller Liebe zu HiFi und eigenem Interesse an hoher Wiedergabequalität:

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es auch so etwas wie "emotionale" Qualität bei Musik gibt. Manchmal scheint mir, dass das hier etwas untergeht. Mich ansprechende Lieder konnte ich jedenfalls damals schon mit schlechten Geräten mehr genießen als langweilige Musik aus "Edelboxen". (Noch schöner ist natürlich schöne Musik aus Edelboxen, logo.  )


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Seit wann baut Gold Note AVRs?


 
Ach so, AVR meinst du^^ Ne , das haben die nicht, aber dafür halt schönes klasisches Stereo-HiFi^^

Ich werde wenn ich genug Geld hab mal Gold Note, Musical Fidelity, Rotel und vielleicht noch Atoll oder AMC in Betracht ziehen für ne Kette aus DAC und Vollverstärker. Oder vielleicht doch was gebrauchtes...


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Welche Kopfhörer hast du denn?


 
AKG K530. Sind schon ziemlich alt und leider auch nicht mehr wirklich Weiß.


----------



## Diavel (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du dafür 200€ bezahlt hast wurdest du aber heftig über den tisch gezogen o.O.


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2013)

Als ob der 200€ gekostet hat. Der hat glaub so um die 70 Taler gekostet.


----------



## JPW (12. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> über schrumplige 200€ Kopfhörer Musik.


 
Trotzdem, auch mit billigeren Kopfhörern: Ich finde man hört mit so gut wie jedem Kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher einen Unterschied zwischen 96kbs und besser...


----------



## Leandros (12. Oktober 2013)

Habe ich auch nie behauptet.


----------



## Thallassa (12. Oktober 2013)

Die Audez'e LCD-X (Und LCD-XC) und die JH Roxanne sehen so dermaßen lecker aus  
Schade, dass ich nicht vor Ort beim RMAF bin. Aber so, wie Jude die Roxanne beschrieben hat, sind die Dinger wohl eine echte Alternative zu den ES-5 und Heir A.8 (Die zwei CIEM, die ich mir bisher ausgeguckt habe und für die das Sparbuch irgendwann bluten werden muss)

Aber egal, in 1 - 2 Wochen geht's erstmal zum Probehören von Ultrasone's neuem Flaggschiff, dem Edition 12 (und ein paar Anderen) - je nachdem, wann ich dank Uni/Arbeit Zeit dafür finde. Ich berichte dann


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Oktober 2013)

Bekommst du vielleicht auch die Gelegenheit, den neuen AKG K812 zu hören? Der soll ja dem HD800 recht nahe kommen, auch was den Preis betrifft.


----------



## Thallassa (12. Oktober 2013)

War eigentlich nicht angedacht. Aber sollte ich ihn in die Finger bekommen, werde ich das machen, der würde mich dann natürlich auch interessieren. Nicht als KH, den ich mir zulegen würde, aber als KH der doch sicherlich hörenswert wäre.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Oktober 2013)

Laut der ersten Bilder sieht er ja optisch schonmal nicht schlecht aus und eine ehrliche Erfahrung aus erster Hand wäre natürlich top. Ich hatte mal den Senni HD800 auf dem Kopf und war überwältigt vom Sound, selbst im Vergleich zum T1. Wenn da der AKG noch einen draufsetzen könnte, dann wüsste ich worauf ich als nächstes sparen werde.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne Frage, wäre denn ein Yamaha RX-V 475 für 399€ + 5 Jahre "Vollschutz"(+ 4K Pass Through) billig? Hab heute einen im Neu eröffneten expert weil die zwei nächsten Pro Markt filialen verkauft wurden gesehen und würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Thallassa (12. Oktober 2013)

Die AKG K812 sind noch nicht verfügbar, so wie es aussieht. Selbst auf der AKG-Website sind sie noch nicht gelistet, Händler hab ich auch gar keine gefunden, egal ob lokal oder global.
Ich denke, da wirst du warten müssen, bis ich im Mai 2014 auf der High End war (würde doch wohl hoffen, dass AKG den da zur Schau stellt)


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Oktober 2013)

Der Audeze LCD-X schaut extrem geil aus und soll sich wunderbar anhören, das wäre genau mein favorisiertes Sounding. Aber VIEL zu teuer 

Könnte mir wer Regalboxen nennen die ich recht gut wandnah auf ein Lowboard stellen könnte und die dann ein ordentliches Abstrahverhalten haben, so dass der Klang bei ca. 2m Hörabstand auch gut ankommt? Paarpreis wären so um die 800-900€ angesetzt, weniger ist aber auch ok


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Oktober 2013)

kommt Selbstbau in Frage?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Oktober 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Die AKG K812 sind noch nicht verfügbar, so wie es aussieht. Selbst auf der AKG-Website sind sie noch nicht gelistet, Händler hab ich auch gar keine gefunden, egal ob lokal oder global.
> Ich denke, da wirst du warten müssen, bis ich im Mai 2014 auf der High End war (würde doch wohl hoffen, dass AKG den da zur Schau stellt)


 
Naja, erste Reviews bzw. Hands-On Berichte gibt's ja schon: klick, klick und klick. Doch oft ist es ja auch eher mehr Geschwafel als ein guter Review.

Wird aber sicher noch ein Weilchen dauern bis die verfügbar sind. Wer weiß das schon...  Bis ich 1200€ zusammen habe dauert es eh noch ein Weilchen. Wobei, wahrscheinlich wird in der Größenornung gleich auch noch ein neuer DAC/KHV angebracht sein...


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> kommt Selbstbau in Frage?



Da ich keinen Platz habe um die LS zu bauen leider nicht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Oktober 2013)

dafür brauch man kaum Platz


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> dafür brauch man kaum Platz


 
Nunja, tirtzdem macht sich so ne halbferige Box wo z.B. der Leim aushärtet im Wohnzimmer nicht so toll, das wäre der einzige Raum wo noch irgendwie PLatz vorhanden ist^^


----------



## soth (13. Oktober 2013)

Dann nimmst du eben schnelltrocknenden Leim, z.B. Ponal Express. 
Nach 10min hält der schon ziemlich gut


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (13. Oktober 2013)

gibt es eigentlich einen großen unterschied zwischen onkyo tx nr626 und 616 bis auf integriertes w-lan
wenn nicht kauf ich mir evtl. den 616 mit w-lan adapter da er trotzdem noch billiger ist als der 626


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube nicht. dass der Unterschied riesig ist. Vlt. ist auf der Featureseite was dazugekommen, aber was die reine Verstärkertechnik angeht, so sollte der evtl. Fortschritt eher überschaubar sein.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (13. Oktober 2013)

sind  thx select2 plus und audyssey dsx wichtig?


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Oktober 2013)

THX nicht. DSX nur mit Front Wide oder Front High


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Oktober 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> sind  thx select2 plus und audyssey dsx wichtig?



THX ist Bauernfängerei und die Einmesserei kann man zur Not auch manuell machen. Ich würde für beides kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Oktober 2013)

DSX hat nix mit Einmessen zutun. DSX berechnet dir aus dem Stream, Front High und Front Wide 
Etwa das gleiche können Dolby ProLogic IIz oder DTS neo X


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2013)

Na, dann hab ich was dazu gelernt. Am Urteil ändert das aber nix - unnötig!

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass der ganze Plunder mitbezahlt (insbesondere die Lizenzgebühren) wird wenn man so ein Teil kauft. Nutzen tut man es ohnehin nicht, oder wer stellt sich schon 11 Lautsprecher + Subwoofer ins Zimmer bzw. hat überhaupt die Möglichkeit so etwas vernünftig zu tun?

Mit Geräten ohne das Zeugs wird man keinen Deut schlechter hören, aber immerhin die Gewissheit haben, dass man nicht noch für Unsinn mit Geld ausgegeben hat. Mittlerweile gibt es glaube ich das eine oder andere Gerät (meine ich gelesen zu haben), dass bewusst ohne die Featureflut (die ja eh praktisch niemand nutzt) daher kommt und sich aufs Wesentliche beschränkt.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2013)

Hier kennt nicht zufällig jemand den genauen Veröffentlichungstermin für die neue NuPro-Generation? Neuheiten - Produktvorstellungen neuer Lautsprecher von Nubert

Mehr als "Herbst" habe ich bisher nicht herausfinden können. Als Besitzer der A10 wird das wohl ein Pflichtkauf. Viele sinnvolle Neuerungen im Vergleich zu jetzigen Generation.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde bei nem Nachfolger bei LS nicht von einem Pflichtkauf reden oder bist du unzufrieden mit deinen jetzigen?

Bei  ner GraKa oder ner CPU lass ich mir es ja ggf. gefallen, aber bei LS?! Das ist rausgeworfenes Geld! Da härteste beim Erstkauf schon bessere holen können.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2013)

> Da härteste beim Erstkauf schon bessere holen können.



Gut zu wissen, dass du weißt, worauf ich beim Kauf geachtet habe. Hellseher. 

"Besser" ist Ansichtssache bei LS. Solltest du eigentlich wissen.  

Wenn ich nicht zufrieden wäre, würde ich sie nicht auf dem Schreibtisch stehen haben. Die neuen haben rein von der Ergonomie her aber mehr zu bieten. Klanglich gehe ich mal davon aus, dass nicht viel geändert wurde (wenn doch > 14-Tage Widerrufsrecht).

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass nun auch der derzeitige farbliche Kompromiss Anthrazit gegen echtes Schwarz getauscht werden kann. 

Wer ebenfalls die alte Generation besitzt, wird sich freuen zu hören, dass die Frontblenden auch separat bestellt werden können und ebenso magnetisch halten. Ist nur die Frage wann.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, deine Präferenzen kenne ich natürlich nicht, allerdings muss man einfach sagen, dass wenn du für 2-3 Jahre alte Lautsprecher (älter können die ja eher nicht sein) beim Nachfolgemodell schwach wirst, etwas mit deiner Auswahl nicht gepasst hat. 

Wenn du da das Geld für die neuen + den Verlust bei den Alten zusammennimmst, dann wären sicherlich gleich bessere LS möglich gewesen - Ansichtssache hin oder her...


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du mir LS mit gleichen oder besseren ergonomischen Merkmalen zeigst, wie/als das 2013er-Modell, die bereits 2011 auf dem Markt waren, die Größe/Breite einer A10 nicht überschreiten und unter 600 € kosten, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren (Selbstbau keine Option). In die Zukunft sehen, kann ich natürlich nicht. Daher bitte Stand 2011.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau auf was du besonderen Wert legst, aber in dem Bereich dürfte man für 600€ schon die eine oder andere Alternative haben (mein Favorit ist bei solchen teilen immer Genelec). Zumal bei nem Budget von 600€ der Wertverlust für dein aktuelles Paar mMn nur sehr unzureichend eingerechnet ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich das Portfolio von Genelic richtig überblicke, fehlt es dort an passenden Modellen für den Anschluss per USB an den PC (z. B. 8020C oder G2) bzw. generell digitalen Anschlüssen. Beide Modelle sind ohnehin außerhalb des Preises. Ohne Zusatzequipment (inkl. Soundkarte) ist auch nicht viel her mit Einstellungen, außer man begnügt sich damit, was auf der Rückseite zu finden ist. Auch eher supoptimal die Position, wenn man bedenkt, dass es scheinbar woanders auch mit Fernbedienung geht. 

Wie gesagt: Stand 2011 bitte, um die Behauptung eines Fehlkaufs ("etwas mit deiner Auswahl nicht gepasst hat") zu widerlegen. Ich kann im April 2011 nicht vorhersehen, dass Nubert Ende 2013 genau diese Neuerungen im Bereich Ergonomie bringt. Ich kann nur vorhersehen, dass man 2011 für das gleiche Geld mehr Ergonomie (Klang und Größe gleichwertig) bekommen kann. Ein Nachweis fehlt jedoch bislang.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2013)

Genelec hat - um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben - ein paar LS die preislich in deiner Region liegen. Das diese keinen USB Eingang haben sehe ich persönlich als Vorteil. Ich bin kein Freund von solchen All-in-One Boxen, weil einfach auch die Gefahr besteht, dass in wenigen Jahren einfach kein passender Treiber mehr für dann aktuelle OS zu haben sind und man entweder ganz ohne Support dasteht oder einen Universaltreiber nehmen muss, der aber eben nicht unbedingt das allerletzte herauskitzelt. Boxen sind aber normalerweise unkaputtbar, diese dann in ein paar Jahren deswegen nicht mehr voll nutzen zu können wäre mir schade ums Geld!

Deswegen z.B. Genelec (oder Adam o.ä.) Boxen für vlt. 250€ das Stück (z.B. 6010) und ein ordentliches USB Soundmodul für nen Hunni und fertig ist die Laube! Damit ist man erheblich flexibler und klanglich vermutlich ein Stück besser. Die Lautstärkeregelung ist dann ja auch hardwaremäßig auf der Analogseite gelöst und nicht wie von Nubert empfohlen am Rechner auf der Digitalseite zu machen. Das ist ja klanglich bekanntlich ohnehin vorzuziehen.

Das Einstellungen auf der Rückseite sind sehe ich persönlich - das mag jeder sehen wie er will - nicht als Nachteil an, da man das ja üblicherweise nicht permanent verstellt sondern die Teile einmal einstellt und gut ist. Mich persönlich würden auch die Ganzen Regler an der Front stören. Ne Fernbedienung ist für Einstellungen auch eben nicht notwendig, das eine Mal gehts auch so. Genelec kommt eben aus der wirklichen Profiecke und ist daher Ausstattungsseitig auch so ausgerüstet. Pragmatisch, funktional und ohne Firlefanz - ich mag das!

Wie gesagt Genelec steht jetzt nur als Synonym für andere Hersteller, die solche Sachen machen und andere können das natürlihc auch. Mir gehts jetzt nicht darum die Nuberts schlecht zu machen - ich hatte ja selbst schon Nubert Boxen (Nubox 360, Nuform 90) und finde die ansich gar net so schlecht fürs Geld - sondern nur darum, dass wenn man nach 2 Jahren neue Boxen kauft, man gleich hätte was hochwertigeres nehmen können. Wenn man dann allerdings nach 2 Jahren gar nichts hochwertigeres kauft, sondern quasi nochmal das Gleiche, dann wirds in meinen Augen absurd. Aber hey, es ist dein Geld!


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2013)

Beim Thema USB mag man geteilter Meinung sein. Jedoch sehe ich nicht die Gefahr, dass weder das Aussterben der Schnittstelle, noch veraltete Treiber zu befürchten sind. Die Schnittstelle ist mittlerweile 17 Jahre auf dem Markt. Es spricht vieles dafür, dass diese Schnittstelle auch weitere 17 Jahre (abwärtskompatibel) verfügbar sein wird. Selbst die geballte Lobby-Arbeit für Thunderbolt hat daran nichts geändert. Der Treiber-Support wird ebenso auf absehbare Zeit sichergestellt sein. Nubert kann es sich gar nicht leisten sang und klanglos (ups Wortspiel ) den Treiber-Support nach wenigen Jahren auslaufen zu lassen. Jedenfalls scheint mir die Unternehmens-Philosophie näher am Kunden zu sein, als z.B. bei Logitech, die ja auch eine Reihe USB-Produkte anbieten. Wir können uns in 15 bis 20 Jahren ja noch einmal darüber unterhalten. 

Einer 6010 wiederum traue ich nicht zu im Bassbereich die gleiche Performance abzuliefern. Nubert und Genelic kann man jedenfalls bei den Angaben des Frequenzgangs vertrauen, weswegen ich jetzt die technischen Angaben ungehört vergleiche. Der ist zumindest mir wichtig und damit ein zu großer Abstrich im Klang (70 versus 50 Hz sind immer noch relevante Frequenzbereiche). 2011 haben mich meine A10 488 € inkl. Versand gekostet. Das kosten die kleinsten von Genelec alleine für sich. USB-Modul nicht mit einberechnet. Eine wesentlich teurere Laube, wenn diese fertig ist. Mit Budget-Überschreitungen ist es natürlich einfach sich immer bessere Möglichkeiten zu erkaufen.

Beim neuen Modell gibt es ja keine Regler mehr an der Front (OK Knöpfe, aber immerhin auf eine Ebene eingepasst). Da ich die A10 an zwei Rechnern verwende, muss ich fast täglich mindestens einmal an die Regler ran. Da es auch mal lauter zugeht, wird auch deswegen mal nachgeregelt und genau diesen Kritikpunkt haben sie scheinbar ausgemerzt, nämlich dass die Lautstärke nicht über einen LS geregelt werden kann (Adam hat das z.B. super gelöst, die kamen aber wenige Monate später auf den Markt). 

Definiere mal "hochwertiger". Wenn ich richtig rechne, muss ich wohl rund 200 Euro (davon 50 € reine Preissteigerung) noch einmal drauflegen (bitte die Nutzung in 30 Monaten berücksichtigen und nicht unter den Teppich kehren), für die neuen A100. Dafür gibt es aber auch Fernbedienung, Parameter-Einstellung, drei Digital-Anschlüsse, bessere Lackierung, Frontbespannung (optisch mir egal, aber einer meiner LS steht gefährlich nahe an einem Durchgangsweg und meine Mitbewohner gehen nicht so behutsam mit ihren Sachen um, wie ich), Subwoofer-Ausgang (eine nette Option) mitsamt Phasen-, Trennfrequenz-Einstellung, Display, statt Drehknöpfe und eine ordentliche Lautstärke-Regelung im Stereo-Paar dazu. Mir ist das Mehr an Ausstattung 200 € (inflationsbereinigt 190 €) wert. Jemand der ohnehin Erstkäufer ist, kostet der Spaß 50 € mehr. "Das Gleiche" ist es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Beim Thema USB mag man geteilter Meinung sein. Jedoch sehe ich nicht die Gefahr, dass weder das Aussterben der Schnittstelle, noch veraltete Treiber zu befürchten sind. Die Schnittstelle ist mittlerweile 17 Jahre auf dem Markt. Es spricht vieles dafür, dass diese Schnittstelle auch weitere 17 Jahre (abwärtskompatibel) verfügbar sein wird. Selbst die geballte Lobby-Arbeit für Thunderbolt hat daran nichts geändert. Der Treiber-Support wird ebenso auf absehbare Zeit sichergestellt sein. Nubert kann es sich gar nicht leisten sang und klanglos (ups Wortspiel ) den Treiber-Support nach wenigen Jahren auslaufen zu lassen.



Na wer weiß heute schon was in wenigen jahren geschieht. Da ist von einem Pleitegehen von Nubert bis zur Ablösung von USB eine Menge möglich. Ich mache mich jedenfalls nicht gerne abhängig.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Einer 6010 wiederum traue ich nicht zu im Bassbereich die gleiche Performance abzuliefern. Nubert und Genelic kann man jedenfalls bei den Angaben des Frequenzgangs vertrauen, weswegen ich jetzt die technischen Angaben ungehört vergleiche. Der ist zumindest mir wichtig und damit ein zu großer Abstrich im Klang (70 versus 50 Hz sind immer noch relevante Frequenzbereiche).



Den Angaben kann man vermutlich schon trauen, allerdings ist es fahrlässig untere Grenzfrequenzen einfach so miteinander zu vergleichen. Diese Werte sagen nämlich recht wenig über die tatsächliche Bassperformance aus. Da ist es wichtiger, wie z.B. der Frequenzverlauf ist. Wenn der bei der Genelec z.B. sanft abfällt, dann mag der -3dB Punkt bei 70Hz liegen, aber mit Hilfe der Schreibtischplatte und ggf. einer Rückwand wird der Frequenzgang dann so aufgepäppelt, dass er signifikant weiter runter kommt. Bei ner Schreibtischbox würde ich so eine Abstimmung jedenfalls erwarten - ob es so ist bleibt Spekulation, weil ich es in dem Fall auch nicht weiß. 

Festzuhalten ist dabei lediglich, dass wer einfach solche Angaben vergleicht oftmals Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht und mit alleine mit den Angaben des -3 dB Punktes Boxen nicht verglichen werden können!



Pokerclock schrieb:


> 2011 haben mich meine A10 488 € inkl. Versand gekostet. Das kosten die kleinsten von Genelec alleine für sich. USB-Modul nicht mit einberechnet. Eine wesentlich teurere Laube, wenn diese fertig ist. Mit Budget-Überschreitungen ist es natürlich einfach sich immer bessere Möglichkeiten zu erkaufen.



Wie ich schon sagte, wenn man mit einbezieht, dass du jetzt quasi neue Boxen evtl. aussortierst und den Verlust drauf rechnet - so war ja mein Ursprungsgedanke, dann kommst (wärst du gekommen) du locker auf ein zusätzliches USB Modul...



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Definiere mal "hochwertiger".



Hochwertiger bezieht sich auf den Klang. Die Verarbeitung wird sich vermutlich nix schenken.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig rechne, muss ich wohl rund 200 Euro (davon 50 € reine Preissteigerung) noch einmal drauflegen (bitte die Nutzung in 30 Monaten berücksichtigen und nicht unter den Teppich kehren), für die neuen A100.



Ich komme auf keine Mehrkosten - s.o.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es aber auch Fernbedienung, Parameter-Einstellung, drei Digital-Anschlüsse, bessere Lackierung, Frontbespannung (optisch mir egal, aber einer meiner LS steht gefährlich nahe an einem Durchgangsweg und meine Mitbewohner gehen nicht so behutsam mit ihren Sachen um, wie ich), Subwoofer-Ausgang (eine nette Option) mitsamt Phasen-, Trennfrequenz-Einstellung, Display, statt Drehknöpfe und eine ordentliche Lautstärke-Regelung im Stereo-Paar dazu. Mir ist das Mehr an Ausstattung 200 € (inflationsbereinigt 190 €) wert. Jemand der ohnehin Erstkäufer ist, kostet der Spaß 50 € mehr. "Das Gleiche" ist es sicherlich nicht.


 
Das mit der Ausstattung ist so ne Sache. Nutzt du 3 Digitaleingänge? Für was ein Display? Subwooferausgang ist witzlos, weil man einen Subwoofer generell immer an eine Anlage anschließen kann.

Das ist ein wenig wie bei AVRs. Deren Ausstattungsliste wird auch immer üppiger, nur nutzen tuts praktisch niemand, sieht man von wenigen Features wie z.B. Streamer o.ä. ab. Warum aber soll man für was bezahlen was man nicht benutzt?

Und nochmal, ich stelle nicht deine Entscheidung pro Nubert in Frage, sondern lediglich die geplante (und als must buy bezeichnete) Ablösung dieser durch praktisch identische LS! Das ist der Kritikpunkt.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Festzuhalten ist dabei lediglich, dass wer einfach solche Angaben vergleicht oftmals Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht und mit alleine mit den Angaben des -3 dB Punktes Boxen nicht verglichen werden können!



Hattest du die Möglichkeit die 6010 Probe zu hören? Mangels Möglichkeit bei mir und besseren Alternativen habe ich jetzt mal kurzerhand auf das Datenblatt zurückgegriffen. Ich höre sie mir gerne mal live an.



> Wie ich schon sagte, wenn man mit einbezieht, dass du jetzt quasi neue Boxen evtl. aussortierst und den Verlust drauf rechnet - so war ja mein Ursprungsgedanke, dann kommst (wärst du gekommen) du locker auf ein zusätzliches USB Modul...



Naja, deine Kombi endete jetzt bei 600 €. Meine bei 488 €. Ich sehe auch nach wie vor keine Vorteile bei dir in Sachen Ergonomie. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache, ob man hinten, vorne oder gar nicht regeln will.



> Hochwertiger bezieht sich auf den Klang. Die Verarbeitung wird sich vermutlich nix schenken.



Den Klang habe ich mal komplett außen vor gelassen. Es ging nur um Ausstattung.



> Ich komme auf keine Mehrkosten - s.o.



Stimmt, du hättest schon 2011 mehr ausgegeben. Laut deiner Rechnung 600 € 



> Das mit der Ausstattung ist so ne Sache. Nutzt du 3 Digitaleingänge? Für was ein Display? Subwooferausgang ist witzlos, weil man einen Subwoofer generell immer an eine Anlage anschließen kann.



Drei Eingänge zu belegen ist bei mir kein Problem: Spiele-Rechner, AVR (an dem alle anderen Audio-Geräte hängen), Dritte ist Reserve (bzw. plug'n'play, wenn mal was schnell angeschlossen werden soll), der in meinem Fall dringend notwendig ist, da der AVR bereits voll bestückt und nicht so leicht zu erreichen ist (zwei Spiele-Konsolen, Sat-Receiver, Blu-Ray-Player, CD-Player, Arbeitsrechner, Spiele-Rechner. Warum der Spiele-Rechner einmal am AVR hängt und einmal (derzeit noch über eine USB-Soundkarte analog) an die Nubert angeschlossen, hat seine Gründe im Stromsparen. Unnötig 200 weitere Watt für den AVR (Denon AVR 3806) zu verbrennen, wenn man den Spiele-Rechner auch direkt an die A10 hängen kann.

Also ich gehöre sicherlich nicht zu den Leuten, die ihre (Digital)-Anschlüsse am AVR nicht nutzen.  Der Subwoofer hat insbesondere an den A10/A100 seine Daseinsberechtigung, um noch einmal etwas mehr Pegel zu erreichen. Ich sehe jetzt auch nicht ein, das umständlich über mehrere Geräte in der Kette (Stromfresser) zu realisieren, wenn es auch direkt über den verfügbaren Anschluss geht. Das Display wird zum notwendigen Übel, wenn man auf die gute alte Mechanik verzichten will, nicht aber auf die umfangreichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die mit Schaltern und Reglern wohl dann eher zum Kostentreiber wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hattest du die Möglichkeit die 6010 Probe zu hören? Mangels Möglichkeit bei mir und besseren Alternativen habe ich jetzt mal kurzerhand auf das Datenblatt zurückgegriffen. Ich höre sie mir gerne mal live an.



Nein, die Kleine kenne ich nicht persönlich, die Größeren, von denen ich ein paar hören konnte sind phantastisch! Ich habe die ja aber auch nur als Beispiel genannt, genauso gut hätte ich eine Adam oder sonst was nehmen können.




Pokerclock schrieb:


> Stimmt, du hättest schon 2011 mehr ausgegeben. Laut deiner Rechnung 600 €



Ja, aber du gibst ja jetzt mutmaßlich nochmal rd. 500€ aus. Unterm Strich - und das ist es was ich ja schon die Ganze Zeit dir begreiflich machen will hast du jetzt dann mehr Geld ausgegeben - ohne einen Klangvorteil!


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, aber du gibst ja jetzt mutmaßlich nochmal rd. 500€ aus. Unterm Strich - und das ist es was ich ja schon die Ganze Zeit dir begreiflich machen will hast du jetzt dann mehr Geld ausgegeben - ohne einen Klangvorteil!



Und ich will dir begreiflich machen, das ich nicht wegen dem Klang 200 € (Neupreis A100 abzüglich Erlös aus Gebrauchtverkauf der A10) ausgebe.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2013)

Ne, Klang wird auch überschätzt bei Audioequipment...


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2013)

In etwa so wie Hifi-Puristen, die ihr Equipment um seiner selbst willen kaufen und nicht zum Musikhören...


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

Sowas solls geben, aber für die allermeisten ist die Klangqualität das entscheidende um damit eben bestmöglich Musik hören zu können.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sowas solls geben, aber für die allermeisten ist die Klangqualität das entscheidende um damit eben bestmöglich Musik hören zu können.


 
Aber eben nicht für alle. Und genau das wird leider gerne übersehen in den Diskussionen hier. Und wer Lautsprecher auf den Klang reduziert, hat nur ein anderes Verständnis von den Dingern, kein besseres.


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sowas solls geben, aber für die allermeisten ist die Klangqualität das entscheidende um damit eben bestmöglich Musik hören zu können.



VS



Pokerclock schrieb:


> In etwa so wie Hifi-Puristen, die ihr Equipment um seiner selbst willen kaufen und nicht zum Musikhören...


 
Ich weiß ich mache mich hier unbeliebt () aber ich denke Klangqualität, die ja eher etwas subjektives darstellt, wird sich oftmals zu großen Teilen eingebildet um die eigene Investition zu rechtfertigen. Ich rede hier nicht vom Unterschied zwischen 20 Euro Logitech Boxen und den von Euch thematisierten Teilen für X-hundert Euro aber was ich hier manchmal lese ist teilweise Haarspalterei auf extrem hohen Niveau in meinen Augen. Aber ich bin kein Experte ich wollte nur mal meinen unqualifizierten Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Aber ich bin kein Experte ich wollte nur mal meinen unqualifizierten Senf dazugeben.


 
Das ist der Knackpunkt. 

Je mehr man sich damit beschäftigt, desto mehr steigen die Ansprüche. Das ist ja kein Hifi Phänomen, sondern z.B. bei Weintrinkern, die eben auch mehr wie _schmeckt_ oder _schmeckt nicht_ (alternativ _knallt_ und _knallt nicht_ ) aus einem Wein rausdeuten, sondern Aromen von Beeren und was weiß ich alles entdecken, ähnlich. Dazu kann einem ein objektiv hochwertiger Wein subjektiv überhaupt nicht schmecken. Ähnliches gibts auch bei Whiskey (brr, damit kannst du mich z.B. jagen) oder auch Kaffee/Espresso (wir haben daheim 4 Maschinen für 2 Kaffeetrinker...) oder noch zig anderen Bespielen...

Die Klangqualität ist auch gar nicht so subjektiv wie man es gerne behauptet, natürlich soll es halt klingen... Aber ab einem gewissen Niveau geht es aber auch stark um Geschmacksfragen, weil jeder seinen Fokus auf andere Dinge legt (Dynamik, Timing, Klangfarben, Räumlichkeit, Homogenität, Bassqualität,...). So habe ich z.B. als ich meinen Streamer gekauft habe, u.a. die Produkte von Linn und Naim vergleichen - absolut gleichwertiges, sehr hohes Niveau, aber der Naim klingt in meinen Ohren einfach noch einen Tick besser, weil sich seine Stärken mit meinen Vorlieben decken. Vergleichbares gibts z.B. auch von T+A, die mir aber überhaupt net gefallen - obwohl das objektiv auch kein schlechtes Gerät sein mag.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2013)

Man hat aber auch schon bei Blindverkostung rausbekommen, dass 2/3 der "Weinkenner" einen guten Tropfen vom Aldi Tetrapack nicht unterscheiden konnten.
Ähnlich ist es auch bei der Musik oder Kaffee oder sonstigen.

Ab einem bestimmten Grad (trocken/lieblich geht noch, Espresso/LatteMachiatto/SchwarzerKaffee geht noch, logitech vs nubert geht noch) geht es halt nicht mehr und da ist glaube mehr als wissen. Ich höre momentan täglich das selbe geräusch zwecks hörversuchen im bereich der virtuellen Realität und kann sagen, dass 70% des Höreindruckes rein subjektiv/imaginär ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

Genau deswegen habe ich mich eine Zeitlang intensiv mit DBTs auseinandergesetzt und dabei festgestellt, dass man eben doch mehr unterscheiden kann als man gemeinhin denkt, oder in Foren so verbreitet wird. Allerdings muss man auch auf das Thema sensibilisiert sein und sich damit beschäftigen.

Zuletzt habe ich im Übrigen mit dem Anpressdruck beim Tampern eines Siebträgers rumgespielt und auch da - für mich - klar und blind feststellbare Ergebnisse erzielt. Für alle Filterkaffetrinker und Kaffe-auf-Knopfdruck-Trinker, es geht dabei um die (optimale) Zubereitung von Espresso... 

Für alle Weinlaien - so wie ich es auch einer bin - und selbsternannte Experten gibt es ein interessantes Experiment. Dabei muss Rot- von Weißwein mit verbundenen Augen unterschieden werden. Angeblich schaffen das die meisten nicht. Ich habs selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, weil ich gar keinen Weißwein daheim habe (schmeckt mir nicht - vielleicht sollte ich ihn einfach im Dunkeln trinken...), finde das aber sehr interessant.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2013)

Wie ich schrieb 70% sind subjektiv/imaginär.
Das ist das "für mich klingt/schmeckt" es besser.
Deswegen muss man ja meist auch beidseitige Experimente machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

Man muss sich vor allem beschäftigen. Wenn ich sage, der Wein schmeckt mir, dann ist das ja erst mal OK. Wenn man tiefer gehen will, dann muss man definieren können warum er schmeckt. Dann kann ich auch begründen warum mir ein anderer nicht schmeckt. Das kann ich, weil ich es definieren kann u.U. auch blind wiederholen. 

Bei Hifi ist es ähnlich, sobald ich einen Punkt nicht nur vage beschreiben kann, sondern definieren warum oder wie dieser ist, kann ich das auch blind wiederholen. Der Knackpunkt ist aber eben, dass man sich klar macht warum etwas gefällt oder eben nicht. Die Beschreibung muss ja jetzt nicht in blumigen Worten a la Revolverpresse erfolgen, es reicht, wenn man es für sich selbst klar macht.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Für alle Weinlaien - so wie ich es auch einer bin - und selbsternannte Experten gibt es ein interessantes Experiment. Dabei muss Rot- von Weißwein mit verbundenen Augen unterschieden werden. Angeblich schaffen das die meisten nicht.


 
 Das ist dann aber wirklich wie Cola von Orangenlimo unterscheiden. Der Unterschied ist wirklich gravierend! 

Bei mir ist das "Problem" dass ich zwar schon unterscheiden kann, was "gut" klingt und was mir gefällt. Aber bei Nuancen ist es mir dann egal. Sobald ich Unterschiede nur im direkten Vergleich höre, kann ich zum Beispiel auf eine Neuanschaffung verzichten. Zum Beispiel der Unterschied zwischen zwei hochwertigen Verstärker. Im direkten Vergleich höre ich Unterschiede. Wenn ich sie einzeln betreibe gefällt mir jeder für sich und ich kann nicht direkt sagen, welcher jetzt gerade an ist.


----------



## dekay55 (15. Oktober 2013)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber wirklich wie Cola von Orangenlimo unterscheiden. Der Unterschied ist wirklich gravierend!



Weil das Auge mittrinkt  Ich hab auch schon Blindtests gesehen wo Weinprofis den unterschied nicht geschmeckt haben, gabs auch schon oft im TV diese vergleiche. Ähnlich isses allerdings auch beim Musikhören, ne gute Optik suggeriert ja schon das es gut klingen muss.
Und beim Essen ist es genauso viele dinge kann man im Geschmack garnicht identifizieren wenn man Blind isst. Einer der gründe warum z.b beim verkosten stark auf die beleuchtung geachtet wird damit das essen möglichst neutral aussieht, ansonst wären die ergebnisse durch suggestion stark verfälscht.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann auch jeden mal empfehlen in eines dieser "dark room" restaurants zu gehen. Da merkt man erst, wie viel man mit den Augen isst und wie anders das gleiche schmecken kann.
Das gleiche ist es halt auch bei der Musik. Der Kopf macht die Musik zum größten Teil und die Lautsprecher helfen nur zum kleinen. 
Hatte auch mal den Fall, wo ich ein Stück gehört hatte und ich drauf schwören könnte, dass dort eine E-Gitarre drin war. Als ich es 1-2 Wochen später wieder gehört hatte, gab es diese nie...

Wenn man fest glaubt, dass sein aktuelles System gut/besser ist, müssen schon gravierende Unterschiede zu einem anderen System vorhanden sein, damit man das auch dann hört.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn man fest glaubt, dass sein aktuelles System gut/besser ist, müssen schon gravierende Unterschiede zu einem anderen System vorhanden sein, damit man das auch dann hört.



Deswegen sollte man, wenn man sich ernsthaft damit auseinandersetzt auch mal mit Blindtests Versuche machen. Das schult das Ohr ungemein!


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß. Darf mich gezwungener Maßen seit 4 Monaten damit auseinandersetzen...
Blindtest wohl gemerkt wirklich blind und nicht "selbstproduziert".


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Oktober 2013)

mal n kleiner themawechsel:
wollte eben mal bei hdtracks.com n bisschen shoppen...bis mir auffiel, dass man aus deutschland dort überhaupt nicht einkaufen kann gibt es ne möglichkeit die seite davon zu überzaugen, doch etwas kulanter zu sein?
sicher...ne proxy verwenden...aber mit dem bezahlen über ne deutsche kreditkarte wirds dann sicher wieder schwierig

edit: bin jetzt einfach auf highresaudio.com ausgewichen


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

hdtracks darf aus rechtlichen Gründen aktuell - noch - nicht in D verkaufen. So wie ich gelesen habe ist es aber nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die auch in D anbieten.

Ansonsten musste halt bei nem anderen Anbieter kaufen... z.B. highreaudio.com wie du ja selber schreibst...


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Oktober 2013)

scheint aber ne gute alternative zu sein! 
habe mir mal Five Miles Out von Mike Odfield gegönnt...natürlich als 24/96  SEHR GEIL!
hatte bisher bloß nirvana als 24/96


----------



## Thallassa (15. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> scheint aber ne gute alternative zu sein!
> habe mir mal Five Miles Out von Mike Odfield gegönnt...natürlich als 24/96  SEHR GEIL!
> hatte bisher bloß nirvana als 24/96


 
Hast du die Nirvana-Sachen als CD/Vinyl Rip oder online gekauft? Wenn ja: Wo (Auf Highresaudio gibt's nur die Remaster...) bzw. Remaster oder altes Mastertape?
Würde mich interessieren, ich hab im Blindtest bei Nirvana nämlich kaum-gar keine Unterschiede feststellen können ^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Oktober 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Hast du die Nirvana-Sachen als CD/Vinyl Rip oder online gekauft? Wenn ja: Wo (Auf Highresaudio gibt's nur die Remaster...) bzw. Remaster oder altes Mastertape?
> Würde mich interessieren, ich hab im Blindtest bei Nirvana nämlich kaum-gar keine Unterschiede feststellen können ^^


das ist die Remastered version von 2011. in den tags steht, dass sie von HDtracks kommt, ja...auch wenn ich mich nicht daran erinnern kann 
zu hören ist der unterschied schon recht deutlich. wobei es natürlich kein neues lied gewurden ist...vielmehr wirkt es auf mich, als ob es kräftiger gemacht wurde und ein wenig dynamischer. wobei zumindest die dynamik auch von den 96khz kommen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2013)

Also die CD der Remastered NeverMind ist ne Katastrophe. Die hab ich nämlich.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Oktober 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also die CD der Remastered NeverMind ist ne Katastrophe. Die hab ich nämlich.


 ich bin mir bei den FLACs auch nicht sicher, ob ich sie besser finden soll...aber ne katastrophe? wieso?

hast du die als SA-CD?


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

Na Nirvana als Hochbit ist jetzt schon ein wenig schräg. Das ist ein gutes Beispiel für Geldschneiderei. Die Produktion ist ja alles andere als hochwertig und die Frage stellt sich ob man das als Hochbitaufnahme braucht bzw. ob die Aufnahme das hergibt? Ich denke nicht!

Wenn ich raten müsste würde ich behaupten, dass das Remaster nicht dynamischer, sondern lediglich lauter geworden ist - der loudness war lässt grüßen!

Ich stamme ja zufällig aus der Generation, die die Zeit als Jugendlicher mitgemacht hat...


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab die stinknormale CD vom 20. Jubiläum, die ist in der Dynamik komplett gekappt. Eine 128kbit MP3  der Ursprungscd klingt deutlich besser.


----------



## Thallassa (15. Oktober 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab die stinknormale CD vom 20. Jubiläum, die ist in der Dynamik komplett gekappt. Eine 128kbit MP3  der Ursprungscd klingt deutlich besser.


 
ganz genau deswegen hab ich nochmal stutzig nachgefragt, bevor ich da aus highresaudio zugreife - da gibt's auch nur das 20th Anniversary remaster. Örgs.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Oktober 2013)

obs sinnvoll ist, dafür n haufen geld auszugeben, sei mal dahin gestellt...
in der sammlung macht es sich halt trotzdem ganz gut 
bin mir auch nicht sicher, obs besser ist...halt anders...zumindest meine version


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn mans in der Sammlung haben will, dann sollte man sich das Original holen. Da ist es zwar auch Aufnahme technisch keine Offenbarung aber authentisch und nicht in der Dynamik kastriert wie es leider die meisten Remaster sind.

Unglaublich, dass die Neuauflagen meist so verhunzt werden.


----------



## Hänschen (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gerade in dem Audio Buch gelesen, dass ein Stereosignal zur Kopfhörerwiedergabe geeignet ist wenn es:

1.) Laufzeit- und Pegelunterschiede gemäß dem natürlichen Hören enthält (unterschiedliche Wege des Schalls zu den 2 Ohren)
2.) die 2 Kanäle mit der Außenohr-Übertragungsfunktion (HRTF) beaufschlagt sind (zB. am Computer eingefügt)

Das so aufbereitete Signal heisst dann kopfbezügliche/binaurale bzw. Kunstkopf-Stereofonie.


Diese 2 Arten der Stereofonie (Raum- bzw. Kopfstereofonie) sind nur begrenzt kompatibel, das heisst zB. ein Kopfstereofonie-Signal ist nur bedingt für normale Lautsprecherwiedergabe geeignet und umgekehrt.

Hört man dagegen über Kopfhörer nur ein (Raum-) Stereosignal das für Lautsprecher gedacht ist, entsteht eine In-Kopf-Lokalisation im Kopf des Hörers das auf Dauer ermüdet und zu "Druck auf den Ohren" führt.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei der 2 hat man in der Regel ein Monosignal oder mehrere und Faltet diese dann mit der HRTF. Damit schlage ich mich länger schon rum.

Es ist korrekt, dass man zweiteres nicht über Lautsprecher sich anhören kann/sollte, da man sosnt die HRTF sozusagen Doppelt hat. Erst in der Audiofile und dann am "echten" Kopf noch mal.

Zweiteres bekommt man auch nur wenn man "Raumsimulation" in der Soundkarte anstellt. Ansonsten wird sowas gar nicht eingesetzt.

Ersteres ist in der Regel das normale "Stereosignal". Wobei es natürlich auch die künstlichen Stereosignale gibt, wo einfach nur ein Instrument komplett nach Links gesetzt wird, während das andere Rechts ist.


----------



## ollivetti (16. Oktober 2013)

Sry hänschen für nochmalige themawechsel. 

Aber hat jmd schon die remastered verson der greatest hits vonqueen gehört?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0051CBWV8/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1381948245&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX110_SY165

Sry, blick nicht, wie ich im app links ordentlich eiinfüge. Edit kommt morgen .

Bin mir am überlegen diese zu holen, aber durch die genannten erfahrungen mit remastered cds wurde ich abgeschreckt. 

Wäre cool wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte. 

Thx


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. Oktober 2013)

ollivetti schrieb:


> Sry hänschen für nochmalige themawechsel.
> Aber hat jmd schon die remastered verson der greatest hits vonqueen gehört?
> The Platinum Collection (2011 Remastered):Amazon.de:Musik
> Sry, blick nicht, wie ich im app links ordentlich eiinfüge. Edit kommt morgen .
> ...


 Ne, kennen tu ich die leider nicht  evtl gibts die aber in ieinem 'FLAC shop' zum probehören, bzw vergleichshören...
in der tat sind leider recht viele remastered cd verhunzt, doch das ist nicht die regel! wirklich feststellen lässt sich das aber auch erst beim vergleichshören...
und manche mögens trotzdem lieber...halt auch geschmackssache
ich für mein teil würde -wenn schon remastered- nach ner 24bit version suchen...is allerdings mehr spielerei 

btw: mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich in meiner sammlung noch ne 24/96 version von linkin park - minutes to midnight habe. und ne 5.1 DTS version vom black album von metallica (zählt das als remastered, ja, waa?) ...beide finde ich qualitativ echt gut! wobei metallica kann ich nicht extrem laut machen, da sonst die höhen zu aggressiv für mich werden...liegt aber sicher mehr an mir, als am material


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> doch das ist nicht die regel!



Doch, leider schon! Zumindest solange man im Pop/Rock Mainstream bleibt.



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> btw: mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich in meiner sammlung noch ne 24/96 version von linkin park - minutes to midnight habe. und ne 5.1 DTS version vom black album von metallica (zählt das als remastered, ja, waa?) ...beide finde ich qualitativ echt gut! wobei metallica kann ich nicht extrem laut machen, da sonst die höhen zu aggressiv für mich werden...liegt aber sicher mehr an mir, als am material


 
Metallica ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie mies selbst große Bands mit Geld produzieren lassen. Das man das nicht laut machen kann liegt u.U. daran, dass es so schlecht gemastert und/oder sogar übersteuert ist. Die letzte Platte von denen ist beides und nach meiner Meinung deswegen praktisch unanhörbar!


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Metallica ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie mies selbst große Bands mit Geld produzieren lassen. Das man das nicht laut machen kann liegt u.U. daran, dass es so schlecht gemastert und/oder sogar übersteuert ist. Die letzte Platte von denen ist beides und nach meiner Meinung deswegen praktisch unanhörbar!


da muss ich dir aber wiedersprechen!
es ist hörbar besser...die stimmen sind klar. der sub bass ist dezent und super abgestimmt...lediglich in den höhen ein bisschen grell. nur da bin ich sowieso empfindlich, weshalb ich die schuld nicht der platte geben würde


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (16. Oktober 2013)

evtl. haben sie ja das Übersteuern künstlerisch verwendet
was ich aber definitiv sagen kann ist, dass ich through the never richtig toll finde
edit.:vor allem den Film aber auch das Album


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. Oktober 2013)

Was genau ist an Metallica schlechter als bei anderen Metal-Bands? Ich hab Death Magnetic gekauft und im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Hörproben klingt es nicht schlechter.


----------



## Thallassa (16. Oktober 2013)

Es muss ja nicht "schlecht" per sé klingen, nur weil es über-/totproduziert wird. Nur lassen solche Aufnahmen eben bei Lossless auch keine gesteigerte Hörfreude aufkommen, als mit .mp3. Darum geht's.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2013)

Das hatten wir vor ein paar Seiten schonmal. Das ist kein künstlerisches Mittel sondern handwerklich schlecht gemacht.

Das andere genauso schlechte Produktionen abliefern, ist ja keine Entschuldigung. Man kann auch Metal gut produzieren. U. a Rick Rubin hat das schon gezeigt.

Gerade Metallica hätten auch finanziell den Spielraum sich einen anständigen Produzenten zu leisten, aber entweder es geht ihnen am A**** vorbei wie es klingt oder sie haben sich im Laufe der Jahrzehnte die Ohren völlig ruiniert. Ich Tipps auf ersteres, weil es schon auffällig ist, dass keine ihrer Platten ordentlich aufgenommen wurde.

Nur um das auch mal klar zu stellen - ich bin Fan seit der MoP gewesen, bis ich so langsam aus dem Alter rausgewachsen bin und mich musikalisch weiterentwickelt habe. Ich lege aber von Zeit zu Zeit gerne mal ne alte Scheibe von denen auf...


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, da musste ich erstmal kräftig lachen. Rick Rubin hat Death Magnetic produziert.


----------



## Thallassa (16. Oktober 2013)

Ja und? Rick Rubin war der Hollywood-Producer der den Trend gestartet hat, seinen Namen auf die Platte zu pressen "produced by Rick Rubin" - sind viele. Korn, Slipknot, Stone Sour, Metallica und was weiß ich noch alles.
Aber es ist und bleibt ein Mainstream-gerichteter Produktionsprozess. Klingt anständig? Ja, einigermaßen. Gibt viel her? Nein.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Sorry, da musste ich erstmal kräftig lachen. Rick Rubin hat Death Magnetic produziert.



Ja und?

Das der einen Trend gestartet hat kann ich übrigens nicht beobachten. Ich habe zig Platten aus den 60/70ern z.B. wo an prominenter Stelle die Produzenten genannt werden.


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Man kann auch Metal gut produzieren. U. a Rick Rubin hat das schon gezeigt.


 
Dann hab ich das wohl missverstanden.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2013)

Was gibt es da misszuverstehen? Rubin hat z. B. In den 80ern schon ordentliche Metal und vor allem Hiphop Platten produziert und sich seitdem einen guten Ruf als Produzent erworben. 
Das er so miese Arbeit bei Metallica abliefert ( wobei die Übersteuerung ja beim Mastering geschieht, die nicht mehr unbedingt dem Produzenten obliegt) ändert ja daran nix.


----------



## Hänschen (16. Oktober 2013)

In der Audio Zeitschrift gibt es mittlerweile die 5. "Audiophile Pearls" Beilage-CD, mit augenscheinlich gut aufgenommenen Liedern.

Leider treffen immer nur ein paar Lieder meinen Geschmack 
Aber als total Laie muss ja jemand anders die Lieder aussuchen die man mal gehört haben sollte ....


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2013)

Na wenn ein paar dabei sind die dir gefallen dann kauf doch die entsprechenden Alben der Künstler.
@Loudnesswar: Gestern kam die aktuelle Stephanie Nilles(die ich jetzt nicht unter absolutem Mainstream verorten würde) CD an -> ein ziemlicher Volltreffer im negativen Sinne  .


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2013)

Geschmack oder Technik?


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal noch was zum Thema Metallica, die ja momentan quasi im Loudness War "führen"
Even Heavy-Metal Fans Complain That Today's Music Is Too Loud!!! - WSJ.com
Lars Ulrich äußert sich als erster Metallica-Musiker zum DEATH MAGNETIC Sound-Streit - METAL HAMMER

Interessante Aussage auf vom Mastering Menschen...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Geschmack oder Technik?


Technik.
Der Ablauf war wie bei allen Aufnahmen wo mich "Loudness" stört:
Musik bei YT etc. für gut befunden, CD gekauft in Hoffnung auf besseren Klang, CD klang irgendwie dumpf, Wellenform angesehen und quasi nur Maximalniveau vorgefunden, spaßeshalber den DR-Tester drüber geschickt und <=5 Punkte gesehen.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2013)

Wird man auch kaum noch anders finden. Wie im Artikel steht, keienr will, dass seine Musik leiser als die der anderen klingt und deshalb untergeht...


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Oktober 2013)

zum Glück ist das bei meiner Musikrichtung nicht ganz so schlimm 


mal anderes Thema:
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Produkten von SMSL oder Topping?


----------



## Diavel (17. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für nen passables Tonabnehmersystem? So bis max. 100€ (Inkl. Nadel) Mein altes hat jetzt doch schon nen paar Jahre zu viel auf dem Buckel.

Edit: Nen Beispiel für immer noch ganz ordentlich gemischten Metal findet man bei den Dream Theater Alben. Auch wenn die Soundtechnisch in den 0er Jahren etwas nachgelassen haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> zum Glück ist das bei meiner Musikrichtung nicht ganz so schlimm



Ja, meine Metalhead Zeit liegt auch schon ewig zurück, das war noch zu den "guten" Zeiten! 



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrung mit Produkten von SMSL oder Topping?



SMSL ist sehr empfehlenswert, hatte ich lange auf dem Zwttel als AMp für meine PC Beschallung, bis ich mich dann doch was anderes entschieden habe.
Topping soll auch nicht schlecht sein, aber Verarbeitungstechnisch klar schlechter. Ich würde zu SMSL greifen! 



Diavel schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für nen passables Tonabnehmersystem? So bis max. 100€ (Inkl. Nadel) Mein altes hat jetzt doch schon nen paar Jahre zu viel auf dem Buckel.



MM oder MC?


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2013)

Schaut mal, was wir da schönes bei uns gerade stehen haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In echt sehen sie noch besser aus. Die beleuchtung nimmt die Warme Farbe raus (sind nur sparlampen). 
Wenn ich die Kohle hätte, würden dir direkt bei mir in der Wohnung landen. (Mittle und Tief Treiber haben auch noch magnetische abdeckung, die wurde hier entfernt)


----------



## ollivetti (17. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Eindrücke, zapp und nut. Jetzt hab ich noch weniger Lust diese zu holen. XD
Aber  ich werde mir diese wohl doch holen und versuchen dazu noch die  UN-remastered und eine 24bit Version zu organisieren. Und dann geht das  vergleichen los. ^^

Schicke Box.  Was soll so eine kosten? ^^


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2013)

~Mittelklassewagen


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2013)

Es wurde ja mal nach gefragt und wo ich es gerade mitbekommen habe:
Nubert A-300 Kollege hat wohl gerade eine der ersten aus der Serienfertigung gehabt. Ergebnis: Erstaunlich gut


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, meine Metalhead Zeit liegt auch schon ewig zurück, das war noch zu den "guten" Zeiten!


 
Ich meinte eher Gothic oder EBM/Industrial. Gut aufgenommenen Metal gibts aber auch noch 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> SMSL ist sehr empfehlenswert, hatte ich lange auf dem Zwttel als AMp für meine PC Beschallung, bis ich mich dann doch was anderes entschieden habe.
> Topping soll auch nicht schlecht sein, aber Verarbeitungstechnisch klar schlechter. Ich würde zu SMSL greifen!


 
Ich überleg nur ob ich den SA25 als Gesamtkombi nehme oder DAC und AMP getrennt. Ist die frage in wie weit das gegen den NAD D3020 oder ne recht teure Kombi von ProJect (HeadBox DS + AMP) ankommt.
Mein Marantz NR1602 verkauf ich nun wohl auch.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

Du trennst dich von Marantz!  Sachen gibts...

Keine Ahnung ob das gegeneinander ankommt. Der NAD ist ja nagelneu, da weiß vermutlich noch keiner was zu. Ich würde aber einfach mal probehören. Das SMSL Zeug gibts ja bei Art of Sound in Saarbrücken, so dass man das nicht zwingend aus Hongkong per ebay beziehen muss für nen Vergleichstest.

Wenn du getrennte Teile nimmst, dann wären noch die Endstufen von Quint Audio ne Empfehlung wert. die sind für rd. 200€ zu haben und basieren auf B&Os ICE Modulen. Die werde ich mir demnächst holen.


----------



## Thallassa (17. Oktober 2013)

@ Zappaesk: 
Das Rick Rubin nen Trend in die Richtung gestartet hat war auf die [kommerzielle] Metalszene bezogen. Davor war das afaik nicht so üblich, seinen Produzenten auf das Plattencover/die Rückseite zu klatschen. 

@ Bloodysuicide:
Irgendwelche Bands aus der EBM/Industrial-Richtung, die du dabei speziell im Kopf hast?


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

Na ein Martin Birch ist jetzt z.B. auch kein Unbekannter in der Szene und das war schon eine Weile vor Herrn Rubin. Abgesehen davon hat der Rubin seine bekanntesten Sachen ja auch außerhalb der Metal Szene gemacht - u.a. hat er die letzte Phase von Herrn Cash mitinitiiert und ganz am Anfang wurde er mit den Beastie Boys bekannt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du trennst dich von Marantz!  Sachen gibts...
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob das gegeneinander ankommt. Der NAD ist ja nagelneu, da weiß vermutlich noch keiner was zu. Ich würde aber einfach mal probehören. Das SMSL Zeug gibts ja bei Art of Sound in Saarbrücken, so dass man das nicht zwingend aus Hongkong per ebay beziehen muss für nen Vergleichstest.
> 
> Wenn du getrennte Teile nimmst, dann wären noch die Endstufen von Quint Audio ne Empfehlung wert. die sind für rd. 200€ zu haben und basieren auf B&Os ICE Modulen. Die werde ich mir demnächst holen.


 
Naju, der Marantz wird zu groß auf dem neuen Schreibtisch und hat keinen KHV 
Ich hätte gerne ein Design von einem Hersteller, wenn ich schon 2 getrennte Geräte nehme.
Ich wollte auch ungern 1000€ für nen Vergleich einsetzen


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du ne separate Endstufe nimmst, dann muss die ja net bei der Vorstufe stehen und wäre auch leicht unsichtbar unterzubringen.


----------



## azzih (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Hab seit 2 Wochen ne neue Soundkarte, die ASUS Xonar Essence STX. Nun funktioniert aber der emulierte Surround Sound nicht richtig (in Kombination mit Beyerdynamic DT770pro). Beispielsweise sind in Assasins Creed 3 die Stimmen sehr leise und klingen distanziert,werden quasi nicht über den virtuellen Center Lautsprecher ausgegeben.

Hab schon mehrere Sachen durchprobiert: 2 Channels oder 8 Channels jeweils mit Dolby Headphone, aber es klingt immer bescheiden. Meine alte Creative Xfi Titanium hat zwar wegen Treibern und Mikro ständig rumgenervt, aber immerhin klang dort der Surroundsound um Ligen besser und realisitischer. Mit der Essence ist das mehr oder weniger nur Matsch.

Jemand ne Idee was ich an Einstellungen verändern muss?


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2013)

Audichannel: 8
Analog Out: Headphones (oder FP Headphones, wenn du vorne hast)
Dolby Headphone an

Rechts kannst du dann noch einstellen, wie groß der Raum wirken soll. 

Dann sollte es stimmen.

Im Spiel sollte natürlich auch der Ton da sein.


----------



## Diavel (17. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> MM oder MC?


 
Sehr gute Frage. Steht leider weder auf dem System noch auf dem Plattenspieler. Hab auch im Internet nix gefunden.

Frage mich auch grade ob sich das für die olle Kiste überhaupt noch lohnt. Ist nen Onkyo CP-116A.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem Spieler steht da freilich nix, weil dem das egal ist. Interessant ist der Phonoeingang am Verstärker.

Ich geh aber davon aus, dass es sich um ein MM handelt. Da sollte es von Ortophon was im Preisrahmen liegendes geben.


----------



## Diavel (17. Oktober 2013)

Ist tatsächlich MM. Ja, Orthophon hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Fragt sich nur ob sich die Investition wirklich noch lohnt...


----------



## azzih (17. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Audichannel: 8
> Analog Out: Headphones (oder FP Headphones, wenn du vorne hast)
> Dolby Headphone an
> 
> ...


 
Soll man dann im Spiel auch 5.1 anstellen oder Stereo?


----------



## Hänschen (17. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> zum Glück ist das bei meiner Musikrichtung nicht ganz so schlimm
> 
> 
> mal anderes Thema:
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit Produkten von SMSL oder Topping?


 

Ich hatte mal von Amazon dieses SMSL SA-36 mit 12V Netzteil und das klang schon prima bis auf den Bass der hatte keine rechte Kontur sondern war eher grobschlächtig vielleicht vermatscht.

Jetzt habe ich das SMSL SA-50 mit 24V Netzteil und das macht alles richtig, prima Klang plus prima Bass - zwar etwas weniger Druck als mein Harman/Kardon aber immerhin schön durch konturiert also alles da (an meinen 10 Ohm Boxen vielleicht schwächt das den Bass noch ein wenig ...).

Den SA-50 habe ich von Art of Sound (eckhorn.com ?) aus deren Ebay-Shop für etwa 110 Teuro.


----------



## Bier (17. Oktober 2013)

Den Sa-50 bekommste aber schoon inkl. Versand für gute 70€.
Für 110€ gibts schon den SA-98.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2013)

azzih schrieb:


> Soll man dann im Spiel auch 5.1 anstellen oder Stereo?


 natürlich 5.1.
Das sind im prinzip die Audiochannel 8 (Alternative auch 6. Macht keinen unterschied. Das heißt nur, dass er bis zu 8 kanäle erwartet).

Es werden dann die 5.1 (=6) Kanäle angenommen von der Soundkarte und dann in das 
"analog aus", also Kopfhörer Stereo umgewandelt und zusätzlich mit Dolby Headphone noch "richtungen" hinzugefügt.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Oktober 2013)

Bier schrieb:


> Den Sa-50 bekommste aber schoon inkl. Versand für gute 70€.
> Für 110€ gibts schon den SA-98.


 
Ich wollte eins aus Deutschland bestellen da man für die China Importe Zoll und so bezahlen muss ab einem bestimmten Warenwert.
Ausserdem dürfte ich auch 2 Jahre Garantie haben vom Versandhändler.

Edit: und natürlich Rückgaberecht weil manche Käufer hatten teilweise defekte Geräte wenn man so die Rezessionen liest ....


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Oktober 2013)

Geht nach China aber auch


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Oktober 2013)

Jippy, mein DAC hat am besten in der Kategorie über 1000 £ abgeschnitten! 
Wars also wirklich jeden Euro wert!
Quelle


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Oktober 2013)

hab mal den SMSL SAD-25 bestellt. Vergleich zum Marantz folgt dann 

Brauch jetzt nurnoch neue Bananas, weil ich ja den Sub nun über die LS versorgen muss


----------



## azzih (17. Oktober 2013)

Scheiss Assasins Creed klingt immer noch komisch ich kann auch nirgends 5.1 Sound anstellen. Das Spiel hat überhaupt sehr wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten -(


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2013)

teste dann erst mal andere Spiele, wenn du hast. Etwas wo du granaten werfen kannst ist meist gut, dann kannst du irgendwo hinwerfen und drehen, um die passende Richtung zu hören.

achja wichtig im audiocenter kein gx oder sonstwas modus aktivieren.


----------



## Thallassa (17. Oktober 2013)

Man könnte ja auch mal das Surroundzeugs ausstellen und schauen, ob man in Stereo nicht sogar besser ortet und schöneren Klang hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Jippy, mein DAC hat am besten in der Kategorie über 1000 £ abgeschnitten!
> Wars also wirklich jeden Euro wert!
> Quelle


 
Na für so einen Sieg kann man sich nur nichts kaufen...


----------



## Thallassa (17. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Jippy, mein DAC hat am besten in der Kategorie über 1000 £ abgeschnitten!
> Wars also wirklich jeden Euro wert!
> Quelle


 
Mal weg von den DAC-Reviews finde ich die Seite in ihren Bewertungen höchst fragwürdig - Dass die Beyerdynamix MMX101 und DTX101 gleich zwei mal als beste IEM für 40 - 80 Pfund und 80 - 150 Pfund gekürt wurden... Es gibt VIEL bessere IEM (Brainwavz B2, Velodyne VPulse, sogar die Steelseries Flux) in der Preisklasse, ebenso wie ich stark bezweifel, dass der Senn IE800 das höchste der Gefühle jenseits der 300 Pfund ist....


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Oktober 2013)

Was seit ihr denn für pessimisten
keine ahnung was die für testmethoden haben oder sonstiges, aber die aufstellung haben die sich wol kaum ausn fingern gesaugt...
zumal ich mir den auch nicht auf blauen dunst ausgesucht habe, sondern weil er in der preiskategorie einfach mal schlicht unübertroffen ist...


----------



## Thallassa (17. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Was seit ihr denn für pessimisten
> keine ahnung was die für testmethoden haben oder sonstiges, aber die aufstellung haben die sich wol kaum ausn fingern gesaugt...
> zumal ich mir den auch nicht auf blauen dunst ausgesucht habe, sondern weil er in der preiskategorie einfach mal schlicht unübertroffen ist...


 
Hat ja keiner den Naim schlecht gemacht, mir ging's speziell um deren IEM-Sektion. Zu den DACs kann ich ohnehin nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Was seit ihr denn für pessimisten



Ne, wir sind nur nicht naiv genug um solchen Aufstellungen irgendetwas zu glauben. Man sollte bei solchen Preisen immer beobachten, wie sich das Anzeigenaufkommen der vorne stehenden Produkte bzw. Firmen im zeitlichen Umfeld der Auszeichnung bewegt...



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> keine ahnung was die für testmethoden haben oder sonstiges, aber die aufstellung haben die sich wol kaum ausn fingern gesaugt...


 
Ne, das haben die nicht s.o. 



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> zumal ich mir den auch nicht auf blauen dunst ausgesucht habe, sondern weil er in der preiskategorie einfach mal schlicht unübertroffen ist...


 
Na jetzt nix gegen Naim, ich habe ja selber einen, wenn auch nicht son Kleinen, die machen schon tolle Produkte. Aber in dem Preissegment tummeln sich schon noch ein paar andere, die ich nicht per se als unbedingt schlechter bezeichnen würde. Ob die dann einem selbst besser gefallen oder nicht ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Wenn du mit deinem zufrieden bist, dann ist es ja ok, nur wenn ein anderer sagt mit dem von ihm gewählten Produkt sei er ebenfalls zufrieden, dann hat der für sich evtl. auch das Beste in dem Preissegment gefunden?!


----------



## kero81 (18. Oktober 2013)

Jippi, Wochenende! 

Jetzt zum Thema...
Ich möchte mir ein Mikro zulegen um... sagen wir mal so, Lets Plays zu machen. Ich möchte damit nicht großartig bekannt werden oder so, vielmehr lade ich Videos als Erinnerung auf Youtube hoch. Dennoch will ich einen sauberen Klang dafür haben. Zur Zeit besitze ich das altbekannte Zalman Mic. Allerdings kann ich bedingt durch das Rauschen der STX nicht den Sound am Rechner aufnehmen, sondern möchte Extern mit einem zweiten Mikro am Laptop aufnehmen.
Was benötige ich für mein Vorhaben? Preislich sollte das Mikro nach Möglichkeit die 50 Euro Grenze nicht überschreiten. Gibt es da etwas für mich? Und benötige ich noch etwas an Hard.- oder Software? Mit dem Audiorecorder sollte doch eine saubere Aufnahme möglich sein?! Bearbeitet wird das ganze im Nachhinein mit Audacity.

Für hilfreiche Beiträge wäre ich euch sehr Dankbar.

Euch allen ein schönes, gechilltes Wochenende! 

Gruß
Kero


----------



## Computerjul (18. Oktober 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Mal weg von den DAC-Reviews finde ich die Seite in ihren Bewertungen höchst fragwürdig - Dass die Beyerdynamix MMX101 und DTX101 gleich zwei mal als beste IEM für 40 - 80 Pfund und 80 - 150 Pfund gekürt wurden... Es gibt VIEL bessere IEM (Brainwavz B2, Velodyne VPulse, sogar die Steelseries Flux) in der Preisklasse, ebenso wie ich stark bezweifel, dass der Senn IE800 das höchste der Gefühle jenseits der 300 Pfund ist....



Hatte die MMX101 bevor sie durch ein Kabelbruch gestorben sind. Da ich auf Badewanne stehe habe ich mich für die Klipsch S4 entschieden und bis jetzt habe ich es nicht bereut. Unterscheidet sich kaum von den MMX101 nur die Kabelgeräusche gibt es nicht mehr die bei dem MMX101 da waren. Und bei den Klipsch sitzen die Dinger viel besser! Was noch erwähnenswert ist, ist das diese IEM weniger kosten als die von Beyerdynamic. 

Lg.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Oktober 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir ein Mikro zulegen um... sagen wir mal so, Lets Plays zu machen. Ich möchte damit nicht großartig bekannt werden oder so, vielmehr lade ich Videos als Erinnerung auf Youtube hoch. Dennoch will ich einen sauberen Klang dafür haben. Zur Zeit besitze ich das altbekannte Zalman Mic. Allerdings kann ich bedingt durch das Rauschen der STX nicht den Sound am Rechner aufnehmen, sondern möchte Extern mit einem zweiten Mikro am Laptop aufnehmen.
> Was benötige ich für mein Vorhaben? Preislich sollte das Mikro nach Möglichkeit die 50 Euro Grenze nicht überschreiten. Gibt es da etwas für mich? Und benötige ich noch etwas an Hard.- oder Software? Mit dem Audiorecorder sollte doch eine saubere Aufnahme möglich sein?! Bearbeitet wird das ganze im Nachhinein mit Audacity.


 Ich vermute mal, dass das Rauschen bei dir durch den Mikrofonverstärker kommt.
Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, dann bräuchtest du kein neues Micro, sondern nur einen externen Mikrofonverstärker. Dann kannst du im System die verstärkugn ausschalten und damit das rauschen nicht und gleichzeitig alles unter einem Hut, was Ton und Bildaufnahme angeht.


----------



## kero81 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hey, das hört sich gut an.  Kannst Du mir da was ans Herz legen?!


----------



## Verminaard (20. Oktober 2013)

Wann tritt denn das Rauschen auf?
Wir haben hier 2 STX mit 2 Modmics. Nebengeraeusche treten nur sehr leise bei einem Rechner auf, wo ich vermute das die irgendwie von der Pumpe kommen.
Beim luftgekuehlten kommt nur ein klarer, stoerungsfreier Microsound. Allerdings nur mit TS2, TS3, Ventrilo und Skype getestet bzw. verwendet.


----------



## kero81 (20. Oktober 2013)

Sobald die Graka unter Last ist, sprich wenn ich Spiele. Ich mach mal ein Video davon.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Oktober 2013)

fast vergessen hier zu schreiben.

Einen bestimmten Microfonverstärker kann ich nicht empfehlen.

Erst mal solltest du testen, ob dieses rauschen auch vorhanden ist, wenn du den interenen Microfonverstärker ausstellst. Dann wird dich erst mal keiner verstehen, weil zu leise, aber dann sollten auch die STörgeräusche kleiner sein. Wenn das nicht der fall ist, bringt dir der verstärker auch erst mal nichts. 
Eine Alternativmethode wäre das Microfon einfach über die OnBoard-Karte laufen zu lassen. Dann brauchst du gar nichts kaufen.

Wenn es ein verstärker sein soll, veilleicht sowas:
Vivanco MA225 Mikrofon Vorverstärker Inkl. Netzadapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## kero81 (20. Oktober 2013)

Macht das nicht Probleme den Onboard mit der STX zu nutzen? Es wird doch immer geraten den Onboard zu deaktivieren sobald man ne Soka einbaut?!


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. Oktober 2013)

Habe seitdem die neue Grafikkarte (R9 280x) drin ist auch ein Rauschen in den Kopfhörern


----------



## Thallassa (20. Oktober 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Habe seitdem die neue Grafikkarte (R9 280x) drin ist auch ein Rauschen in den Kopfhörern


 
SoKa mal anders platziert? Also Slot gewechselt?


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. Oktober 2013)

Yulong U100, weit weg vom PC


----------



## Thallassa (20. Oktober 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Yulong U100, weit weg vom PC


 
Konnte ich ja nicht wissen, sorry 
Mal andere USB-Ports versucht? Netzteil in ne andere Steckdose / Buchse gesteckt? Netzteil sogar vielleicht mal getauscht? Sprich vom Yulong.


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich leider schon alles durchprobiert


----------



## Thallassa (20. Oktober 2013)

Man könnte natürlich versuchen das Ganze irgendwie zu isolieren, wobei ich ab diesem Vorschlag dann raus wäre, weil ich keine Ahnung habe, wie man das am besten anstellt, da keine Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet (und mit Physik leicht angefeindet  )
Ansonsten könnte man notfalls versuchen, die Karte 1 x zu reklamieren.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Oktober 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Macht das nicht Probleme den Onboard mit der STX zu nutzen? Es wird doch immer geraten den Onboard zu deaktivieren sobald man ne Soka einbaut?!


 
Testen. Wenns probleme macht, kannst du es ja wieder deaktivieren


----------



## kero81 (20. Oktober 2013)

Das is schon alles echt madig. 150 Euro Soka und dann sowas... Naja, bei den Games wird mit DLC´s abgezockt und bei der HW mit minderwertigen Bauteilen. Echt Schade, aber thats Showbiz...
Ich werd mir einfach n zweites 5 Euro Mic kaufen und mit dem Laptop meine Stimme aufnehmen. Keine Lust auf den ganzen Aufwand.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Oktober 2013)

Im Bios die Soundkarte ein mal anzumachen und gucken, ob alles klappt ist natürlich riesig mehr aufwand, als extra etwas zu bestellen, dann per Laptop aufzunehmen und am ende alles auch noch wieder zusammenmergen zu müssen


----------



## kero81 (20. Oktober 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte man notfalls versuchen, die Karte 1 x zu reklamieren.


 
Ich meinte das...


----------



## Thallassa (20. Oktober 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das...


Ich hab mal zurückgeblättert um rauszufinden worum es geht, ich meine mit meiner Aussage eigentlich die neue Graka von Derpmonstah - bei dir hab ich leider nur halbherzig mitgelesen weil ich zu dem Thema nicht so viel zu sagen hatte und weil sich Big ja um dich gekümmert hat - sorry, hätte ich wohl besser durch ein Zitat kenntlich machen sollen.
Aber denkst du drüber nach, die SoKa oder die Graka zu reklamieren?


----------



## kero81 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ah, dachte du meinst meine STX. Darauf war mein Kommi mit "zu aufwendig" bezogen.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (21. Oktober 2013)

wäre so eine Angabe "S/N ratio (ref 1w): 			 				>82dB (unweighted)" für einen Verstärker gut oder schlecht oder recht egal
und wenn es egal (oder gut) ist fertigt Cambridge Audio anständige Sachen


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2013)

sagt nicht viel. Selbst der kleinste Marantz hat nur 85 und ist trotzdem sehr gut. Der Wert steigt allerdings mit der Preisklasse  Über 100 ist eh egal


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2013)

Mein alter Pioneer ist an den Hochpegeleingängen mit 92dB nach DIN und sogar 110dB nach IHF angegeben. Nimmt man aber den Wert für geringe Lautstärke und dazu auch noch den Phono-Eingang ist man plötzlich bei 65dB. Allein schon an der Bandbreite bei ein und dem selben Verstärker sieht man Recht gut wie wenig ein einzelner Wert da aussagt.


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Amps von Cambrige sind super und Cambridge hat auch viel im Angebot an Streamern, Playern, Wandlern, etc. die Kette kann man gut erweitern.

Welche Preisklasse solls denn werden bzw. welches Gerät?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (21. Oktober 2013)

topaz am5 da ich mich an verstärkerselbstbau nicht herantraue (vorerst)
hab gedacht mit ner stx und den visaton alto 1

edit: würde ich mich trauen(wenn ich mehr erfahrung hätte und geld ) würde ich wahrscheinlich den symasym bauen


----------



## Thallassa (22. Oktober 2013)

So, ich hab gerade mal mit meiner seltsamen Audiokette rumgespielt, da ich wissen wollte, wieviel Klang mein Mischpult tatsächlich schluckt. Nicht so viel, tolerierbar, aber hörbar.
Gleichzeitig habe ich (endlich mal) den FiiO E07K zur ASUS Xonar Xense verglichen. Hier war der Unterschied schon deutlich hörbar, was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht hätte. Die Xense positioniert sich klanglich ja zwischen Phoebus und STX.
Der FiiO bringt allgemein mehr Leben, aber auch gleichzeitig einen künstlichen und metallischen Klang in die Höhen. Dafür ist vA der Tiefenbass wesentlich ausgesprägter, der davor in den tiefsten Bereichen schlichtweg von der Xense geschluckt wurde. Die Bühnendarstellung wirkt einigermaßen gleich, zumindest am BlueSky hab ich keine signifikanten Unterschiede zwischen Xense und FiiO heraushören können - bei meinem V-Moda M-100 allerdings schon, hier klang die Platzierung der Instrumente plötzlich wesentlich plausibler, als mit der Xense.
Und obwohl der FiiO im unteren Bassbereich dicker auftrug und der obere Bassbereich druckvoller und ausgewogener klang, war der Mittenbleed des M-100 fast wie verschwunden - noch hörbar dort, aber nicht so katastrophal wie bei der Xense - Metal- und Rock-Stücke wurden auf einmal genießbar und nicht von einem Basswabern überschattet, sodass man zwischen 100 und 600 hz kein tonales Loch mehr hatte.

Was mir weiterhin aufgefallen ist war, dass der FiiO zunächst Lieder mit wirklich krass unterschiedlicher Lautstärke abspielte, die Xense hingegen nur im Bereich der verschiedenen Lautstärken der Masteringprozesse - Lautstärkeanpassung ausgestellt und Problem behoben. Krass, dass er so dermaßen hart darauf angesprochen hat.

Das Mischpult hingegen hat ein paar magere Details geschluckt, aber im großen und ganzen nichts Besonderes. An den Lautsprechern und dem dafür zuständigen Masterausgang wurde Rauschen sogar stärker unterdrückt, also ohne Mischpult dazwischen. Allerdings hatte ich am Kopfhörerausgang umso stärkeres Rauschen, was ich vA auf die Stromversorgungskombination des Mischpults und dem FiiO schiebe.

Ich bin gerade ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich das Mischpult nicht einfach verbanne - ich könnte es verkaufen, aber dann kann ich nicht mehr an physikalischen Reglern drehen und muss wieder rein digital auflegen, was ich für unbefriedigend halte - ergo würde ich das Hobby an den Nagel hängen - andererseits komme ich sowieso so selten zum Auflegen, dass Verkauf und Erlös gut in anderes Equipment gesteckt werden können (zB Essence One) - die Drittlösung wäre, nun erstmal den E07K als DAC zu benutzen und ihn an den Lautis hängen zu haben und für's Mixen auf Xense und Pult zu gehen, zumal die Xense mir auch gleich wieder den Recording-Eingang bietet.
Ich wollte meine Gedanken mal mitteilen, vielleicht interessiert es ja irgendjemand.

*Aber noch eine technische Frage:* (Wenn möglich bitte beantworten)

Für die reine Übertragung des Klanges zwischen FiiO E07K und BlueSky (und später eben ein anderer externer DAC) - spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, ein etwas besseres Klinke - Cinch-Kabel zu kaufen (Ich brauche eh noch ein Drittes, wenn ich die Kombi-Lösung anstrebe) ? Wenn ja, wäre für die Übertragung hier (FiiO -> Preamp) ein Kabel mit höherer oder niedriger Impedanz geeignet, oder ist das vollkommen egal?


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Oktober 2013)

sehr schönes review!
bestätigt im groben das erwartete, aber ermöglicht jetzt auch erfahrungen dort mit einfließen zu lassen. auch wennn es in meinen augen fast schon zu extrem formuliert ist -ABER, selbst gehört hatte ich den vergleich nie, weshalb ich dir das mal so glaube...

da du in dem bereich jetzt deine erfahrung hast, würde mich aber vor allem mal ein vergleich zur nächsten preisklasse interessieren -v.a. den V90-HPA...den ich persönlich für 250€ sehr empfehlen kann. vlt ergibt sich da ja mal was 

zu deiner frage:
ne begründete antwort kann ich auch nicht direkt geben. habe jedoch bisher noch nie gehört, dass dort jemand bewusst ne trennung vorgenommen hat.
wenn es dir um qualität geht und ein etwas gehobeneres aussehen -der kopf spielt ja bekanntlich auch mit- dann kann ich dir aber die audioquest reihe empfehlen. zB das evergreen oder goldengate für die 'einstiegsklasse' (wobei das wort natürlich sone art kabelklang suggeriert...)


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> *Aber noch eine technische Frage:* (Wenn möglich bitte beantworten)
> 
> Für die reine Übertragung des Klanges zwischen FiiO E07K und BlueSky (und später eben ein anderer externer DAC) - spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, ein etwas besseres Klinke - Cinch-Kabel zu kaufen (Ich brauche eh noch ein Drittes, wenn ich die Kombi-Lösung anstrebe) ? Wenn ja, wäre für die Übertragung hier (FiiO -> Preamp) ein Kabel mit höherer oder niedriger Impedanz geeignet, oder ist das vollkommen egal?



Die Frage ist ja, was du unter einem etwas besseren Kabel verstehst. Es macht sicher keinen Sinn in so ne Gerätekombi ein Kabel im 3-stelligen Bereich zu stecken, das sollte aber von alleine klar sein. Wenn du aber mit nem Lötkolben umgehen kannst, dann ist es z.B. ein leichtes ein ordentliches Kabel selbst zu konfektionieren. Da wäre meine empfehlung für Kleinsignal ein RG142 in Verbindung mit Neutrik Steckern (bei Cinch die "Profi" Teile mit der Federung an der Masse). Damit kann man ein sehr ordentliches und auch mechanisch solides Kabel machen.


----------



## Thallassa (22. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, was du unter einem etwas besseren Kabel verstehst. Es macht sicher keinen Sinn in so ne Gerätekombi ein Kabel im 3-stelligen Bereich zu stecken, das sollte aber von alleine klar sein. Wenn du aber mit nem Lötkolben umgehen kannst, dann ist es z.B. ein leichtes ein ordentliches Kabel selbst zu konfektionieren. Da wäre meine empfehlung für Kleinsignal ein RG142 in Verbindung mit Neutrik Steckern (bei Cinch die "Profi" Teile mit der Federung an der Masse). Damit kann man ein sehr ordentliches und auch mechanisch solides Kabel machen.


Von Lötkolben hab ich keine Ahnung, aber das wird sich im Verlauf noch klären. Etwas besser hätte natürlich besser ausformuliert werden können, momentan verwende ich 3€-Kabel von Thomann. Diese sind zwar in sich nicht schlecht, aber eben nur Standart.



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> sehr schönes review!
> bestätigt im groben das erwartete, aber ermöglicht jetzt auch  erfahrungen dort mit einfließen zu lassen. auch wennn es in meinen augen  fast schon zu extrem formuliert ist -ABER, selbst gehört hatte ich den  vergleich nie, weshalb ich dir das mal so glaube...
> 
> da du in dem bereich jetzt deine erfahrung hast, würde mich aber vor  allem mal ein vergleich zur nächsten preisklasse interessieren -v.a. den  V90-HPA...den ich persönlich für 250€ sehr empfehlen kann. vlt ergibt  sich da ja mal was
> ...


 
Naja, Review würd ich das nicht nennen, kurzer Eindrucksbericht  Aber danke.
Den V90 wollte ich mir dann mal im Vergleich zur Xonar Essence One ansehen, ich liebäugel da schon lange mit der bzw. einem allgemeinen Upgrade an der Zuspielerseite. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.

Die Evergreen und Golden Gate hab ich schon im Hinterkopf, allerdings als Kabel für den Fidelio X1.
Die Impedanz des Kabels wäre also mehr oder weniger unausschlaggebend für die Übertragung zwischen DAC und Preamp?


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Die Evergreen und Golden Gate hab ich schon im Hinterkopf, allerdings als Kabel für den Fidelio X1.
> Die Impedanz des Kabels wäre also mehr oder weniger unausschlaggebend für die Übertragung zwischen DAC und Preamp?



Ich würde die FInger von den Audioquests lassen! Wenn du 80€ Komponenten mit nem 40€ Kabel verbindest, dann steht das in keinem Verhältnis! Da würdest du weiter kommen, wenn du dir ein 120€ Gerät kaufst und das mit deinen 3€ Kabeln verbindest!

Die Impedanz des Kabels ist absolut uninteressant, solange die nicht in irgendwelche extreme Werte abdriftet. Bei Kleinsignalkabeln ist eher die Kapazität interessant, aber eigentlich auch nur, wenn es sich um sehr lange Leitungen und ungünstige Kombinationen von Quelle und Verstärker handelt oder man z.B. eine passive Vorstufe verwendet.


----------



## Thallassa (22. Oktober 2013)

Das weiß ich auch, dass das in keinem Verhältnis stünde, aber es sind ja keine 80€-Komponenten von denen wir hier sprechen, sondern ein vernünftiger 200€-Kopfhörer und später ein ~400€ DAC mit einem 400€ Monitor-Systemchen.
Je nach dem was dann natürlich die Hörtests ergeben, könnte das für mich sehr wohl im Verhältnis dazu stehen.
Aber vielen Dank für die Erklärung, wieder ein bisschen schlauer


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Oktober 2013)

Das Auge hört mit  Wenn man n paar hundert Taler in komponenten investiert, darfs an nem Fuffi für Kabel nicht scheitern...
Um auf den V90 noch ein drauf zu setzen, kannst du gleich mal ne Vergleichshörung zu ner Paarung aus V-DAC II und V-CAN II machen. Mir hat damals leider die Zeit gefehlt...
Aber auch wenn ich nicht mehr viel auf die ASUS Geräte gebe, könnte der Vergleich interessant werden.

Ich gehe bei den Kabeln sogar an die Grenzen der Sinnlosigkeit  Habe mir für meinen Naim n extra USB Kabel von Audioquest besorgt  Wobei ich es fürn Zwanni bekommen habe, da es bei 1600 Talern da auch nichtmehr drauf an kommt. Hört man nen Unterschied? Kp, is mir auch vollkommen egal


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2013)

Ob jetzt 20€ fürn Kabel am Rande der Sinnlosigkeit sind sei mal dahingestellt...

Bessere Kabel bringen natürlich auch was, wobei da längst nicht jedes teure Kabel auch gut ist.

Generell nehme ich mir immer die Zeit beim Kauf einer neuen Komponente daheim in aller Ruhe dazu passende Kabel auszuwählen. Das ist wie Essen abschmecken, das Kabel muss vor allem zur Anlage passen - da gehts nur um Nuancen aber auf die kommts mir eben auch an.

Eben deswegen kann man mMn keine Kabel im Internet kaufen - es sei denn man schickt gerne Pakete hin und her. In meinem Fall nehme ich mir beim Kauf der Komponente gleich ein paar Kabel mit heim und entscheide dann in aller Ruhe was ich davon behalte. Bei meinen LS Kabeln z.B. ging das Spiel 3x bis ich wirklich Passende gefunden habe.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Oktober 2013)

ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst.....


Inakustik Premium MP-3 Audiokabel
https://www.technik-und-elektronik....udiokabel-1x-klinke-2x-cinch-050m-p-7432.html
https://www.technik-und-elektronik....nke-cinch-stereo-audio-kabel-15m-p-38677.html

Alle gut und mehr als ausreichend. Ich habe mit allen Firmen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Kabel von Nubert sind alle zu empfehlen...zumindest die analogen. Da stehen große Hersteller dahinter.


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Oktober 2013)

hast wol recht...aber das auge hört mit 

btw: zappaesk...hattest mich verkehrt verstanden. das kabel hab ich durch den anderen kauf günstiger bekommen. sonst 50 oder 60 taler...kp


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Oktober 2013)

Auge? bei T&E gibts Sleeve und Schrumpfschlauch 

https://www.technik-und-elektronik....413_830.html?page=1&products_id=32321&sort=2x


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> das kabel hab ich durch den anderen kauf günstiger bekommen. sonst 50 oder 60 taler...kp



Das ist jetzt auch nicht das was ich als ein teures Kabel bezeichnen würde. 

Zum Vergleich, ich habe mein LS Kabel ebenfalls günstiger bekommen und nur noch 1k dafür bezahlt - obwohl es eine Sonderanfertigung war...


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> hast wol recht...aber das auge hört mit
> 
> btw: zappaesk...hattest mich verkehrt verstanden. das kabel hab ich durch den anderen kauf günstiger bekommen. sonst 50 oder 60 taler...kp


 
Oh wie recht Du hast.

Ein alter Kollege aus der Ausbildung nutzt die Zeit neben der Arbeit aktuell dafür, normale Lautsprecher- und Audiokabel zu kaufen, schön zu ummanteln, bis sie edel aussehen und sie dann für mind. 50 - 100 Euro mehr zu verkaufen. Funktioniert. Wie Du schon sagst, das Auge hört mit.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt auch nicht das was ich als ein teures Kabel bezeichnen würde.
> 
> Zum Vergleich, ich habe mein LS Kabel ebenfalls günstiger bekommen und nur noch 1k dafür bezahlt - obwohl es eine Sonderanfertigung war...


 
ultra spezial Kupfer?


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ultra spezial Kupfer?



Wohl eher versilbertes Kupfer mit aufwändigem Innenleiter (gibt da ja hunderte Möglichkeiten sowas herzustellen und die Innenleiter anzuordnen) und dann auch vorkonfektioniert mit sehr guten Steckern.

Das Kabel macht halt einfach den letzten Rest aus und ist das i-Tüpfelchen. Wenn ich so viel Geld für ne Anlage ausgeben könnte (und wenn ichs mal habe werde ) würde ich auch so viele Kabel hören bis ich das beste für mich gefunden habe.


----------



## BigBubby (22. Oktober 2013)

ich finds voll lustig. Die meisten sollten sich mal die ls von innen anschauen, was da für Kabel sind, da kommt man ganz schnell drauf, dass da nur was im Kopf passiert. So ähnlich wie man mit markenklamotten besser trainiert.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Oktober 2013)

Also da würde schon mein Menschenverstand und Berufsehre dagegen spielen.

Das ist nen gutes Kabel: H07/ V-K 1,5 mm² http://www.acoustic-design-magazin.de/Shop/picture/alle/kabel1.jpg
Für 3m brauchste 10m von der Litze. 1€ pro Meter

Die haben nicht mal an 1500€ DIY Lautsprechern im Blindtest Unterschiede gehört. Sleeve drum und fertig ist das HighEnd Kabel

Ich persönlich nehm Sommercable 2x2,5mm² für je einen Pol an Bananas. Also 2 Kabel pro LS. Sieht schlicht und edel aus. Wobei die noch ein Sleeve bekommen. Für die Fronts hab ich grad nen gesleevetes 2x6mm². Von der Optik sieht es aus wie ein 500€ Kabel, hat aber nur 70 gekostet.




BigBubby schrieb:


> ich finds voll lustig. Die meisten sollten sich mal die ls von innen anschauen, was da für Kabel sind, da kommt man ganz schnell drauf, dass da nur was im Kopf passiert. So ähnlich wie man mit markenklamotten besser trainiert.


 

Danke! Was bringt mir ein versilbertes LS-Kabel, wenn in der Box nur 0,75-1,5mm² oder MAXIMAL 2,5mm² normales Kupfer ist? Noch extremer sind die kleinen Beinchen der Bauelemente auf der Weiche.


Spendet lieber die 1000€, bevor ihr euch dafür Kabel kauft. Ich hab ja nix gegen Kabel für 5€ pro Meter... oder Cinch für 25€. Gute Schirmung und Verarbeitung hat ihren Preis, aber der Rest geht zu weit. Euch würde jeder Physik oder Elektro-Prof in der Arsch treten.

Falls jemand unbedingt geschirmtes LS-Kabel will: https://www.technik-und-elektronik....lan-spk-1x4mmq-schwarz-meterware-p-40848.html
Gibts auch als 2,5mm²


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (22. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ich finds voll lustig. Die meisten sollten sich mal die ls von innen anschauen, was da für Kabel sind, da kommt man ganz schnell drauf, dass da nur was im Kopf passiert. So ähnlich wie man mit markenklamotten besser trainiert.


 
du hast die verstärker vergessen da kommen ja auch nur normale kabel rein


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ich finds voll lustig. Die meisten sollten sich mal die ls von innen anschauen, was da für Kabel sind, da kommt man ganz schnell drauf, dass da nur was im Kopf passiert. So ähnlich wie man mit markenklamotten besser trainiert.


 
Ich kaufe meine Komponenten und speziell die Kabel nur nach einer Beurteilung im Blindtest, deswegen sehe ich in solchen Aussagen wenig Sinn.

Das Kabel ist übrigends deswegen eine Sonderanfertigung, weil es ein Tri-Amping Kabel ist und auf beiden Seiten 6 Kabelschuhe hat.

Was die Innenverkabelung von LS angeht, so kommt es ganz auf den Hersteller an. In meinem Fall - KEF Reference Serie - ist die Innenverkabelung weit weg von einem Standardkabel.



willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> du hast die verstärker vergessen da kommen ja auch nur normale kabel rein


 
In meinem Verstärker ist gar kein Kabel drin... nicht mal ein normales.

Insgesamt finde ich es aber lustig wie alle aus ihren Löchern kommen und einen Satz zum Thema Kabel schreiben. Sogar die, die sich sonst meist dazu bekennen, sich nicht so gut auszukennen.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Also da würde schon mein Menschenverstand und Berufsehre dagegen spielen.



Wieso Berufsehre, arbeitest du bei nem Kabelhersteller? Ich meine, da gibt es genug Ingenieure oder Physiker, die sich mit der Kabelentwicklung im Audiobereich beschäftigen. Meist belächeln die ihre "wissenden" Kollegen, die sich eben nicht damit beschäftigen und meinen es besser zu wissen.

Über die Preisgestaltung der Strippen kann man sich sicher unterhalten, aber wenn man wie in meinem Falle den Gegenwert eines Mittelklassewagens in der Anlage stecken hat, dann kommts auf das bisschel für ein Kabel nicht an.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (23. Oktober 2013)

ich glaube aber kaum, dass die Platinen einen so großen Leiterbahnquerschnitt haben oder geschirmt wären (zumindest bei den nicht so sau teuren Geräten)


----------



## BlackNeo (23. Oktober 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> ich glaube aber kaum, dass die Platinen einen so großen Leiterbahnquerschnitt haben oder geschirmt wären (zumindest bei den nicht so sau teuren Geräten)



Bei nicht so teuren Geräten verwendet man auch günstige Kabel. Aber es ist doch wohl klar dass man bei ner KEF Reference auch teure Kabel verwendet.

Und was Zappaesk angesprochen hat, dass lauter Leute aus der Ecke kommen und meinen Ahnung von Kabeln zu haben finde ich auch höchst amüsant.

Wenn man sowas nicht besitzt geschweige denn gehört hat sollte man sich da mal schön raushalten. Ich als Laie dachte auch erst da gäbe es keinen Unterschied, bis ich mal ein Paar Kabel in nem Fachgeschäft bei ner hochwerigen Kette mit 2 Klipsch Palladium gehört habe. Und wenn man sich etwas genauer konzentriert kann man da schon feine Nuancen wahrnehmen.

Ist halt die Frage obs einem das wert ist.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

glaubt mir auch verdammt teure (bis in den 6stelligen preissegment) haben innen selten highend verkabelung. Wurde mir auch durch einen "sachverständigen" bestätigt.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> ich glaube aber kaum, dass die Platinen einen so großen Leiterbahnquerschnitt haben oder geschirmt wären (zumindest bei den nicht so sau teuren Geräten)



Ne, die Leiterbahnen haben keinen so großen Querschnitt, die Kupferschienen auf denen das Ausgangssignal geführt wird aber schon. Abgesehen davon kommt es nicht unbedingt auf den Querschnitt an, solange der oberhalb eines vernünftigen Werts liegt und geschirmt sind Lautsprecherkabel normalerweise ohnehin nicht. Das ist aufgrund der großen Leistungen die da fließen nicht so wichtig wie bei Kleinsignalkabeln, insbesondere bei Phonokabeln.



BigBubby schrieb:


> glaubt mir auch verdammt teure (bis in den 6stelligen preissegment) haben innen selten highend verkabelung. Wurde mir auch durch einen "sachverständigen" bestätigt.



Ich weiß dass es zumindest bei meinen keine Standard Kabel sind. Da ich schon Chassis getauscht habe und die Dinger in der Hand hatte kann ich das ganz gut beurteilen.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt natürlich dort immer ausnahmen. Wie überall. 
Das will ich auch nicht bestreiten. 

Natürlich sind die Entfernungen in dem Lautsprecher auch eine andere als bis zum Lautsprecher, aber es gibt nunmal Dinge, die rausgeschmissenes Geld sind, wie z.B. die Silber/Kupfer-Drähte. Wir hatten mal druchgemessen. ICh glaube das Kabel war 20 oder 30 Meter lang und hatte <1 Ohm (der Innenwiderstand der Lautsprecher allein Schwanken mind. um einen Faktor 5 größer  ) widerstand, welches für messungen benutzt wurde. Das war auch ein "stink" normales Kupferkabel. Ich glaube 2mm Durchmesser (weil hier bis mehrere KW Leistung je nach System durchgehen). 
Was die Kapazität und Induktivitäten angeht, wenn du das nicht gerade auf einer Kabelrolle hast, was dann ja auch eine Induktivität wäre, ist es kaum bis nicht messbar in den von Audio genutzten Frequenzbändern. Wir lassen da ja nicht Mhz drüberlaufen und haben keine Kilometer langen Kabel.
Wenn man also nicht gerade einen 50€ Verstärker hat, hat das alles einen Einfluss gegen Null. (Übrigens von der Theorie her sind dünnere Kabel, was den Kapazitätsmythos angeht, sogar besser als Dicke  )


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wieso Berufsehre, arbeitest du bei nem Kabelhersteller? Ich meine, da gibt es genug Ingenieure oder Physiker, die sich mit der Kabelentwicklung im Audiobereich beschäftigen. Meist belächeln die ihre "wissenden" Kollegen, die sich eben nicht damit beschäftigen und meinen es besser zu wissen.
> 
> Über die Preisgestaltung der Strippen kann man sich sicher unterhalten, aber wenn man wie in meinem Falle den Gegenwert eines Mittelklassewagens in der Anlage stecken hat, dann kommts auf das bisschel für ein Kabel nicht an.


 
Ich bin Elektriker/Techniker

Die haben vor allem gute Leute im Marketing 

Die Probleme, die angeblich immer bekämpft werden, treten im Bereich des HiFi gar nicht auf. Hörst du ab 100kHz noch was?

Dein Verstärker hat keine Kabel? Folglich geht jedes Signal über die Platine und kann dort gestört werden bzw. hat ne Leiterbahn von....reden wir nicht weiter.

Was hast du denn für Kabel in deinen LS? Ist doch auch nur verzinntes Kupfer. Was soll man da noch besser machen? Silber für den Skin-Effekt? Schirmung? Kristallines Kupfer?
HiFi-Voodoo funktioniert ja noch.

Wir sollten das Thema lassen 



Mal ne andere Sache...ich überleg dieses hübsche Teil aus der Schublade zu holen:
Marantz EQ551 | Hifi-Wiki.de


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

Klar, wenn man sich nur die klassischen Messwerte ansieht, dann ist ein teureres Kabel nicht besser als ein einfaches. Die Frage ist nur, sind das die richtigen Parameter, die über Wohl und Wehe entscheiden? Ganz offensichtlich nicht! Denn wenn sich Kabel im Blindtest unterscheiden lassen obwohl diese Werte praktisch identisch sind, dann darf deren Aussagewert doch stark bezweifelt werden!

Wie ich immer wieder schreibe beschäftigen sich ja in den diversen Firmen mit der Entwicklung von Kabeln für den Audiobereich keine Philosophen, sondern durchaus Ingenieure, Physiker und Toningenieure - ich kenne solche Leute persönlich, kann es deswegen auch so schreiben. Wenn es so einfach wäre und man mittels Widerstands-, Induktivitäts- und Kapazitätsmessung Unterschiede darstellen könnte, dann würde sich sicher niemand dieser Leute dort seine berufliche Laufbahn "versauen" und bis zur Rente durchlangweilen!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich bin Elektriker/Techniker



Ja aber in welchem Bereich? In der Audiotechnik?

Ich bin auch Ingenieur, aber in der Automobilindustrie. Von daher würde ich obwohl ich in der Entwicklung arbeite und in bestimmten Themen als echter Fachmann durchgehe nie auf die Idee kommen in einem anderen Bereich mein dort ggf. vorhandenes "Uni-Wissen" als absolut anzusehen.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man sich nur die klassischen Messwerte ansieht, dann ist ein teureres Kabel nicht besser als ein einfaches. Die Frage ist nur, sind das die richtigen Parameter, die über Wohl und Wehe entscheiden? Ganz offensichtlich nicht! Denn wenn sich Kabel im Blindtest unterscheiden lassen obwohl diese Werte praktisch identisch sind, dann darf deren Aussagewert doch stark bezweifelt werden!


Dann gib mir mal bitte ein paar Quellen dazu und nicht nur dich selbst.
Die Blindtests die ich mitbekommen habe sind, dass die Leute einen Kleiderbügel nicht von 200€ Kabeln unterscheiden konnten (plakativ).
Meist war es so, dass sie beim zweiten etwas besseres gehört haben und als dann das erste wieder kam, dieses nochmal besser war und ähnliche geschichten. 


> Wie ich immer wieder schreibe beschäftigen sich ja in den diversen Firmen mit der Entwicklung von Kabeln für den Audiobereich keine Philosophen, sondern durchaus Ingenieure, Physiker und Toningenieure - ich kenne solche Leute persönlich, kann es deswegen auch so schreiben. Wenn es so einfach wäre und man mittels Widerstands-, Induktivitäts- und Kapazitätsmessung Unterschiede darstellen könnte, dann würde sich sicher niemand dieser Leute dort seine berufliche Laufbahn "versauen" und bis zur Rente durchlangweilen!


Ich kenne diese auch persönlich, da diese zu uns kommen, um ihre Geräte zu testen


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Oktober 2013)

Komisch...ich kenn solche Leute auch...die stehen irgendwie auf der anderen Seite. Man kann auch mit tollen anderen Dingen etwas messen. Ich persönlich mag ja Oszis 

Um das hier mal zu beenden. Ich mag mit dir ja kein Krieg führen. Dafür find ich dich zu putzig 
Fakt ist: für 1000€ kann man an anderen Stellen seiner Anlage mehr mehr bewirken als mit Kabeln.
DIY-Kabel ersparen auch hier viel Geld. Da weiß man auch was drin ist.


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2013)

Könnten wir bitte die Kabelklangdiskussion begraben?
Es ist jedes Mal dasselbe! 

Wenn ihr keinen Unterschied hört oder es nicht glaubt seit froh (dann "müsst" ihr schon kein Geld dafür ausgeben) und lasst die Anderen in Frieden, es gibt vielleicht auch Leute, welche besser hören als ihr!
Deal with it, denkt euch euren Teil und startet keine Diskussion, die sowieso jedes Mal das gleiche Ende nimmt!
Falls ihr einen Unterschied hört (ob es nun einen Unterschied gibt oder nicht ist dabei völlig irrelevant)... tja Pech gehabt


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Dann gib mir mal bitte ein paar Quellen dazu und nicht nur dich selbst.


 
Quellen für Blindtests? Da habe ich keine, mir reicht es, dass ich im Blindtest Unterschiede höre. Andere Quellen sind für mich nicht hilfreich, weil was habe ich davon wenn ich irgendwo lese, dass andere keinen oder auch einen Unterschied hören? 




BigBubby schrieb:


> Die Blindtests die ich mitbekommen habe sind, dass die Leute einen Kleiderbügel nicht von 200€ Kabeln unterscheiden konnten (plakativ).
> Meist war es so, dass sie beim zweiten etwas besseres gehört haben und als dann das erste wieder kam, dieses nochmal besser war und ähnliche geschichten.


 
Ja sowas kenne ich auch. Ich war vor x-Jahren mal bei nem Stereo Workshop mit dem Matthias Böde. Der hat vor jedem Durchgang gesagt was für Unterschiede man gleich hören wird.  Klar dass das alle gehört haben und keiner sich die Blöße gegeben hat zuzugeben, dass es eben keinen Unterschied gab. Ich persönlich habe da längst nicht alles nachvollziehen können und habe das auch so gesagt -> in der Stereo erschien dann ein Bild von mir und einem von mir nie getätigten "Zitat" - ich hatte mir da kurz überlegt eine Gegendarstellung zu erwirken, letztlich wars mir aber zu lächerlich.

Für so nen Blindtest, gerade wenn es wirklich nur um Nuancen geht, eignet sich mMn nicht jeder. Zum einen sorgt die "Prüfungssituation" bei vielen für Stress und Erfolgsdruck, so kann es natürlich nichts werden! Zum Anderen sollte man für die akustischen Phänomene auch sensibilisiert sein. Das Beispiel mit dem Weintrinker habe ich ja schon öfters gebracht. Nur wer sich selbst klarmacht was er hört und warum es gefällt oder eben nicht wird auch eine vernünftige Aussage machen können. Wer das nicht kann wird scheitern...



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese auch persönlich, da diese zu uns kommen, um ihre Geräte zu testen


 
Und, machen die den Eindruck, dass sie sich nur zum Zeitvertreib mit den Kabeln beschäftigen obwohl alles schon längst erfunden und erforscht wurde und es im Büro langweilig wäre, wenn man nicht wenigstens ein paar mal raus käme zum messen?



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Um das hier mal zu beenden. Ich mag mit dir ja kein Krieg führen. Dafür find ich dich zu putzig


 
Putzig hat mich noch niemand genannt, vlt. sollte ich dir mal ein Bild schicken?! 



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Fakt ist: für 1000€ kann man an anderen Stellen seiner Anlage mehr mehr bewirken als mit Kabeln.


 
Bei den Anlagen um die es hier im Forum meist geht gebe ich dir recht. Aber wenn du mal im 5-stelligen Bereich bist mit deiner Anlage, da kannst du für 1k nicht unbedingt viel bewegen. Es geht mit Kabeln ja auch nur noch ums "abschmecken".



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> DIY-Kabel ersparen auch hier viel Geld. Da weiß man auch was drin ist.


 
Im Kleinsignalbereich gibt es tatsächlich mit z.B. dem RG142 ein komplett Voodoofreies Kabel mit dem man sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt. Da ordentliche Stecker ran (Achtung nächstes gefährliches Thema!) und gut ist. Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem sehr niederinduktiven Kabel für meine nächste Anlagenerweiterung bzw. änderung. Da funktioniert das RG142 z.B. nicht vernünftig weil die Induktivität zu hoch ist für die 3m Kabel die ich benötige. Wenn mir da jemand einen Tipp hat, dann probier ich das gerne mal aus.

Bei LS Kabel habe ich aber noch nichts gehört, was mir gefallen hätte. Da wird gerne das Lapp Ölflex in seinen zig Varianten genommen. Mir persönlich ist das aber zu laff, da komm ich nicht mit zurecht. 

Das Ölflex habe ich aber zu mehreren Netzkabeln verschafft, die mit meiner Vibex Leiste sehr gut harmonieren...


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Oktober 2013)

mir reicht sowas:
https://www.technik-und-elektronik....lileo-238-plus-schwarz-meterware-p-40864.html
AWG 21 mit Kupfer und Folienschirm ist ne Ansage. Sommercable ist sehr gut für wenig Geld

im 5-stelligen Bereich bin ich dran, wenn ich meine DIY LS als Wertbezug zu fertigen LS nehme 
Die Hardware ist ja leider "nur" 4-stellig


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Quellen für Blindtests? Da habe ich keine, mir reicht es, dass ich im Blindtest Unterschiede höre. Andere Quellen sind für mich nicht hilfreich, weil was habe ich davon wenn ich irgendwo lese, dass andere keinen oder auch einen Unterschied hören?


Da Frage ich mich, wie du es geschafft hast alleine Blindtests zu machen.





> Ja sowas kenne ich auch. Ich war vor x-Jahren mal bei nem Stereo Workshop mit dem Matthias Böde. Der hat vor jedem Durchgang gesagt was für Unterschiede man gleich hören wird.  Klar dass das alle gehört haben und keiner sich die Blöße gegeben hat zuzugeben, dass es eben keinen Unterschied gab. Ich persönlich habe da längst nicht alles nachvollziehen können und habe das auch so gesagt -> in der Stereo erschien dann ein Bild von mir und einem von mir nie getätigten "Zitat" - ich hatte mir da kurz überlegt eine Gegendarstellung zu erwirken, letztlich wars mir aber zu lächerlich.
> 
> Für so nen Blindtest, gerade wenn es wirklich nur um Nuancen geht, eignet sich mMn nicht jeder. Zum einen sorgt die "Prüfungssituation" bei vielen für Stress und Erfolgsdruck, so kann es natürlich nichts werden! Zum Anderen sollte man für die akustischen Phänomene auch sensibilisiert sein. Das Beispiel mit dem Weintrinker habe ich ja schon öfters gebracht. Nur wer sich selbst klarmacht was er hört und warum es gefällt oder eben nicht wird auch eine vernünftige Aussage machen können. Wer das nicht kann wird scheitern...


Ich habe bis heute so 1-2 dutzend Tests gesehen und in keinem konnte niemand auch nur in mehr als 3/4 der Fälle richtig entscheiden, was statistisch in den Bereich nicht signifikant, sondern eher gut geraten fällt. Irgendwo hätte dort aber wohl mal jemand dabei sein müssen, der auch ein "Weintrinker" der Audiophilie ist.



> Und, machen die den Eindruck, dass sie sich nur zum Zeitvertreib mit den Kabeln beschäftigen obwohl alles schon längst erfunden und erforscht wurde und es im Büro langweilig wäre, wenn man nicht wenigstens ein paar mal raus käme zum messen?


 Das fällt leider unter Verschlusssache (Verschwiegenheitsklausel), aber ich sag es mal so. dreistellige Beträge für Kabel sind rausgeschmissenes Geld im Audiobereich.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Da Frage ich mich, wie du es geschafft hast alleine Blindtests zu machen.


 
Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass ich diese alleine gemacht habe? Ich habe aber weder einen Blog noch sonst eine Veröffentlichung dazu gemacht - warum auch?



BigBubby schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommst du mir vermutlich auch noch mit akustischen Dioden


 
Zum Thema akustische Diode: Neuartig: Akustische Diode - ELEKTOR.de | Elektronik: Analog Digital Embedded Mikrocontroller Audio Messtechnik



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich habe bis heute so 1-2 dutzend Tests gesehen und in keinem konnte niemand auch nur in mehr als 3/4 der Fälle richtig entscheiden, was statistisch in den Bereich nicht signifikant, sondern eher gut geraten fällt. Irgendwo hätte dort aber wohl mal jemand dabei sein müssen, der auch ein "Weintrinker" der Audiophilie ist.


 
Hätte sein müssen, aber das da keiner dabei war ist ja kein Beweis dafür, dass es das nicht gibt.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Das fällt leider unter Verschlusssache (Verschwiegenheitsklausel), aber ich sag es mal so. dreistellige Beträge für Kabel sind rausgeschmissenes Geld im Audiobereich.


 
Hm, soviel zu deinen Quellen...

Das das P/L Verhältnis der Kabel nicht besser wird, wenn diese teurer werden ist ja kein Geheimnis. Dass es aber dennoch auch Kabel gibt, die da noch ein Stück besser sind und es Leute gibt, die dafür bereit sind Geld zu zahlen steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die alle 2 Jahre ein neues Handy für 800€ kaufen, obwohl eines für 200 mindestens genauso gut zum Telephonieren ist!


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass ich diese alleine gemacht habe? Ich habe aber weder einen Blog noch sonst eine Veröffentlichung dazu gemacht - warum auch?


Mich würde da gerne mal der Testaufbau/-abfolge und die Ergebnisse interessieren. Dadurch, dass ich mich schon ein wenig mit entsprechenden Studien beschäftigen durfte, konnte ich feststellen, dass die meisten ihre Ergebnisse durch selbiges bereits heraufbeschwören.





> Zum Thema akustische Diode: Neuartig: Akustische Diode - ELEKTOR.de | Elektronik: Analog Digital Embedded Mikrocontroller Audio Messtechnik


Das habe ich auch schon gelesen. Nur sprechen die meisten bei Spikes davon, dass sie als selbige arbeiten (was quatsch ist). Das aus dem Artikel ist eher in den Bereich Grundlagenforschung anzusiedeln.





> Hätte sein müssen, aber das da keiner dabei war ist ja kein Beweis dafür, dass es das nicht gibt.


Bei einer entsprechend großen Schnittmenge, sollte irgendwann wer dabei sein





> Hm, soviel zu deinen Quellen...


So gerne ich auch Diskutiere, so sehr ist mir doch mein Job wichtig. Das Foto von vor ein paar Tagen hätte ich hier auch nicht reinstellen dürfen, eigentlich 


> Das das P/L Verhältnis der Kabel nicht besser wird, wenn diese teurer werden ist ja kein Geheimnis. Dass es aber dennoch auch Kabel gibt, die da noch ein Stück besser sind und es Leute gibt, die dafür bereit sind Geld zu zahlen steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die alle 2 Jahre ein neues Handy für 800€ kaufen, obwohl eines für 200 mindestens genauso gut zum Telephonieren ist!


Den Handyvergleich hättest du dir sparen können, bis dahin hatten wir ja ein angenehmes Niveau.
Bei den Kabel ist es nunmal so, dass in der Regel, wenn die Kabel keine weiteren Schäden haben, "normale" Lautsprecherkabel z.B. die Variante oben (dann mit 1mm statt 0,387) vollkommen aussreicht. Was man dadrüber hört, ist, ja wie soll man das sagen. Einbildung klingt immer negativ. Ich glaube dir, dass du meinst Unterschiede hören zu können. Ob die wirklich da sind, ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Mich würde da gerne mal der Testaufbau/-abfolge und die Ergebnisse interessieren. Dadurch, dass ich mich schon ein wenig mit entsprechenden Studien beschäftigen durfte, konnte ich feststellen, dass die meisten ihre Ergebnisse durch selbiges bereits heraufbeschwören.


 
Testaufbau ist ganz einfach. Meine Anlage an der ein Kumpel Kabel/Komponente tauscht oder eben nicht. Das Ganze so, dass ich nichts sehe, wobei ich zugebe, dass das der größte Knackpunkt ist. Wir haben schon mit verbundenen Augen gearbeitet und mit Zimmer verlassen (beim reinkommen kann man nicht sehen was angeschlossen ist) und das eine oder andere mehr. Streng genommen ist das kein DBT weil eben der Vorführer weiß, was angeschlossen ist. Allerdings, solange der den Mund hält bzw. während des Ablaufes das Zimmer verlässt (zusätzliche Personen verändern je nach Aufenthaltsort die Raumakustik recht deutlich) erscheint mir das als vernachlässigbar. Der Ablauf ist dann weiter so, dass mindestens ein komplettes Stück gehört wird z.T. auch ganze CDs. Kurze Wechsel hin und her bringen nur Unruhe in den Ablauf und erschweren die Konzentration.

Früher an der Uni, da hatten wir andere Möglichkeiten und das Ganze streng nach "Vorschrift" gemacht. Kabeltests haben aber auch da interessante Ergebnisse gehabt. Allerdings mehr in der Hinsicht, dass vielfach nicht das teuerste Kabel das Beste war und schon gar nicht in jeder Kette. Neben mir haben es aber noch 2 Komilitonen geschafft Kabel signifikant auseinander zu halten, also so selten scheint diese Art von Mensch nicht zu sein. 



BigBubby schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon gelesen. Nur sprechen die meisten bei Spikes davon, dass sie als selbige arbeiten (was quatsch ist). Das aus dem Artikel ist eher in den Bereich Grundlagenforschung anzusiedeln.Bei einer entsprechend großen Schnittmenge, sollte irgendwann wer dabei sein.


 
Ich hatte das vor einiger Zeit in der elektor gelesen und als du damit kamst eben gegoogelt. Davor hatte ich davon noch nix gehört.

Was Spikes betrifft, so haben die auch eine Wirkung, bloß warum das ne Diode sein sollte ist mir auch noch nie klar gewesen. Ich habe ja gelernt, das Aktio = Reaktio ist und insofern...



BigBubby schrieb:


> So gerne ich auch Diskutiere, so sehr ist mir doch mein Job wichtig. Das Foto von vor ein paar Tagen hätte ich hier auch nicht reinstellen dürfen, eigentlich


 
Ich habe da volles Verständnis für. Ich habe als Entwickler auch Informationen, die ich nicht streuen darf. Es ging mir nur darum, dass du mich zu Quellenangabe aufrufst, was wie du sicher einsiehst bei privaten Tests Unsinn ist, selber aber eben auch keine lieferst.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Bei den Kabel ist es nunmal so, dass in der Regel, wenn die Kabel keine weiteren Schäden haben, "normale" Lautsprecherkabel z.B. die Variante oben (dann mit 1mm statt 0,387) vollkommen aussreicht. Was man dadrüber hört, ist, ja wie soll man das sagen. Einbildung klingt immer negativ. Ich glaube dir, dass du meinst Unterschiede hören zu können. Ob die wirklich da sind, ist eine andere Geschichte.



Mir ist ja immer noch nicht klar, warum es keine Unterschiede geben sollte. Technisch hat mir bislang niemand beweisen können, dass es so ist - das Umgekehrte genauso wenig. Es ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal, wichtig ist für mich, dass meine Anlage so klingt wie ich es haben will und das Ganze in einem Test auch nachvollziehen kann. Wie gesagt beim Kauf meiner Boxen hat es mehrere Schleifen mit jeweils mehreren Kabeln gebraucht, bis ich das Richtige gefunden habe - mein Händler, der mich und meine Anlage gut kennt hätte gewettet, dass ich ein anderes nehme, weil das seiner Meinung besser zu meinem Geschmack gepasst hätte...


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

Warum technisch kein Unterschied? Abgesehen von dem, was ich oben geschriebne habe, gerne auch das hier:
Die Wahrheit über Lautsprecherkabel

Habs gerade eiligu nd kann deshalb nicht mehr schreiben...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Oktober 2013)

Einfach nur wahr 



> Resümee: Kaufen Sie ruhig preiswerte Zwillingslitze ( liegt bei 1-3 Euro / m) statt teurer "Spezialkabel" und legen Sie das ersparte Geld besser in guten Boxen an, das ist viel sinnvoller.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Warum technisch kein Unterschied? Abgesehen von dem, was ich oben geschriebne habe, gerne auch das hier:
> Die Wahrheit über Lautsprecherkabel
> 
> Habs gerade eiligu nd kann deshalb nicht mehr schreiben...



Den Link kenne ich, das ist aber technisch gesehen wirklich Gefasel von jemandem, der zwar sicher eine technische Ausbildung genossen hat, aber sicher sich noch nie mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt hat.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Oktober 2013)

nur weil er Recht hat?
Bin übrigens Techniker für IT/Telekommunikation. Ich arbeite mit Frequenzen im Kupfer


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

Dipl. Elektrotechniker momentan zeitweise am Institut für technische Akustik tätig.
Von der technischen Seite stimmt das. Deshalb habe ich es ja gepostet. Man könnte vieles weiter ausholen, aber im Kern sagt der link alles.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

Der Link ist deswegen Mist, weil er vor allem auf Dinge wie die Dämpfung abzielt, also vom Widerstand kommt. Weiter unten nimmt er dann noch auf die anderen klassischen Messwerte Bezug (und liegt da sogar falsch... zumindest in bestimmten Konfigurationen).

Wenn man aber mit Leuten redet, die sich wirklich beruflich mit (solchen) Kabeln auseinandersetzen, dann fallen diese Begriffe interessanterweise gar nicht - eben weil sie auf das Klangliche Ergebnis keinen Einfluss haben. In so fern hat der Typ ja recht, bloß sieht er nicht, dass es eben andere Dinge gibt, die sehr wohl eine Rolle spielen, sich aber nicht mit der von ihm verwendeten Schulphysik 7. Klasse erfassen lassen. 

Hört doch mal einem Ray Kimber zu. Der kann Stundenlang, technisch begründet und voodoofrei über Kabel reden...


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

Hört man jemanden zu, der sein Werk verkaufen will, klingt immer alles ganz toll.
Hört man jemanden zu, dem es egal ist, ob sie besser/schlechter klingen (also damit keinen Gewinn nach sich ziehen will) und das rein neutral betrachtet, sieht das meist anders aus.

Aber ich würde mich freuen von dir zu hören, welche unglaublichen Effekte vernachlässigt wurden.

Die wenigen Punkte die mir einfallen ist der minimale kapazitive Effekt durch das Gummi der mechanischen Abschirmung oder/und fehlende EMF Abschirmung an sich.
Wir reden hier ja noch immer von Kabel, die keine 100. Meter lang sind. Da gibt es freilich noch andere Dinge.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Hört man jemanden zu, der sein Werk verkaufen will, klingt immer alles ganz toll.
> Hört man jemanden zu, dem es egal ist, ob sie besser/schlechter klingen (also damit keinen Gewinn nach sich ziehen will) und das rein neutral betrachtet, sieht das meist anders aus.


 
Das Problem ist aber, dass man eben immer nur die Meinung derer hört, die sich noch nicht wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben und versuchen dem ganzen mit Schulphysik beizukommen. Da mag die Wahrheit irgendwo in der Mitte liegen, aber selbst ihr zwei habt euch trotz eurer Ausbildung und Tätigkeit mit Sicherheit noch nicht ernsthaft und vor allem ingenieursmäßig bzw. wissenschaftlich mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt. Das ist kein Problem, aber es ist halt in den allermeisten Fällen so, dass wenn man in die Tiefe in ein vermeintlich einfaches Thema einsteigt es sehr schnell die Einfachheit verliert...

Ich bin auch kein Experte, was Kabel anbelangt, aber ich höre hin und lese zu dem Thema gelegentlich das eine oder andere bzw. diskutiere mit Bekannten, die eben genau das tun - sich wissenschaftlich mit den Phänomenen auseinander zu setzen.

Zunächst muss man sich mal klar werden, was Audiokabel von den meisten anderen Anwendungen der Signalübertragung unterscheidet. das wäre die Bandbreite, diese umfasst immerhin rund 10 Oktaven, das gibt es sonst eher nicht - mir wäre zumindest kein anderer Anwendungsfall so auf die Schnelle bekannt. Dazu geht die Bandbreite bei wenigen Hertz also quasi "Gleichstrom" los und kratzt im oberen Bereich am Ultraschall. 

Klingt erst mal unspektakulär, führt aber dazu, dass alle nichtlinearen frequenzabhängigen Parameter eben auch extrem Variieren (prozentual gesehen). Bei reiner Hochfrequenztechnik mit einer üblichen Bandbreite von < 1 Oktave sind zwar die Effekte insgesamt größer, aber eben auch im Übertragungsbereich quasi stabil. Damit kann man leichter umgehen als mit stark schwankenden Parametern.

Um mal Effekte beim Namen zu nennen, da wäre der Skin Effekt - dessen Auswirkungen natürlich nicht so groß sind wie bei Signalen im MHz Bereich, aber immerhin geht der Effekt von quasi Null bei wenigen Hertz auf einen schon recht deutlichen Effekt bei 20kHz (Eindringtiefe liegt dann noch bei 0,4 mm). Ähnliches sind z.B. dielektrische Verluste oder auch Wirbelstromeffekte. 

Das heißt nichts anderes, als dass jeder Frequenzbereich andere elektrische Parameter vorfindet. Und genau das unterscheidet Audiotechnik von den meisten anderen Anwendungen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Oktober 2013)

Problem ist doch aber, dass die angeblichen Probleme, wie Skin-Effekt im Audio garnicht auftreten. Die Firmen erzählen uns von irgendwelchen Problemen und Gegenmaßnahmen, die garnicht realistisch sind. Viele Probleme treten im 100kHz oder Megaherz Bereich auf. Das hat nix mehr mit HiFi zutun. Es wird immer erzählt: "Junge nimm einen großen Querschnitt!" Also bei 6mm² will ich mal Skin sehen. Wenn dich SKin stört, nimm statt Litze, Massivdraht. Skin würde auf jeder Litze Auftreten, also flächenmäßig recht viel. Bei Massivdraht ist die Oberfläche geringer. Folglich müsste HiFi-LS-Kabel aus Massivdraht oder so wenig wie möglich Litzen bestehen.
Noch so nen Ding ist kristallines Kupfer. Da sollen sich die Elektronen schneller und direkter bewegen können. Also Lichtgeschwindigkeit und 2m Kabellänge.... Also mir ist egal ob das Elektron dann plötzlich schneller als Licht ist (wobei das schon lustig wäre). Hauptsache es kommt am Zeil an. Obwohl ja so ein Kabel ja angeblich schnell beeinflusst wird, hab ich noch nie eins mit Ferritmantel gesehen. Schirm ist auch sehr selten.

Bei Bedarf kann ich dir ja Mantelferrite zusenden. Ich hab noch 30 rumliegen


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

Natürlich tritt der Skin Effekt auch bei niedrigeren Frequenzen auf, nur eben nicht so stark. Aber viel entscheidender ist, dass er eben über den Übertragungsbereich sehr stark schwankt. Das ist das viel wichtigere!

Abgesehen davon sollte man eben erst recht Litze nehmen, deren Querschnitt eben so gewählt ist, dass die Eindringtiefe von 0,4 mm bei 20kHz (soviel zu tritt nicht auf...) zu keiner Verkleinerung des Querschnitts führt...

Aber Skin ist eben nur einer der Dinge die auftreten. 

Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit. Dir ist doch hoffentlich klar, dass sich Elektronen in einer Leitung eben nicht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen?! Der Unterschied ist zwar komplett vernachlässigbar, aber an c kommen die nicht ran...


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Oktober 2013)

es ist ein Näherungswert.
Skin ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Oberflächeneffekt. Litze hat viel mehr Oberfläche, also folglich mehr Skin. Bringt auch nix es mit versilbern zu kompensieren. Das bringt keine messbaren Zeitunterschiede bei 2 bis 3 Meter. Frequenzen zu Skin hab ich nie genannt. 20Hz bis 20 kHz ist übrigens so gut wie nix.

Ich bring dir auch auf 300m 0,5mm2 nen 100Mbit Anschluss inkl. analog Telefonie ohne Fehler. (Beispiel)


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Oktober 2013)

Wie wärs mit einem eigenen Fred für Kabeldiskussionen?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Natürlich tritt der Skin Effekt auch bei niedrigeren Frequenzen auf, nur eben nicht so stark. Aber viel entscheidender ist, dass er eben über den Übertragungsbereich sehr stark schwankt. Das ist das viel wichtigere!


 
Ist das denn wirklich so wichtig? Sofern die maximale Stärke des Effekts ausreichend gering ist, dass sie nicht wahrnehmbar ist, sind jegliche Schwankungen darin doch unerheblich. Um es mal sehr allgemein auszudrücken: Was kümmern mich Schwankungen hinter der sechsten Nachkommastelle, wenn ich nur die ersten drei betrachte?

Als vernachlässigbar würde ich die Sache mit der Geschwindigkeit auch nicht bezeichnen, aber das wird dann zu pedantisch. Akustisch gesehen dürftest Du da recht haben.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

@Derp tut mir leid, das ding heißt nicht umsonst Diskussionsthread 

@Kabel
Ich durfte im Rahmen meines Studiums die EM-Felder in/um Leitern berechnen 

Das lustige beim Skineffekt, abgesehen davon, dass er durch die Litze kaum auftritt, da die Tiefe eben nicht vorhanden ist, dass Silber selbigen sogar verschlimmert. Silber hat zwar eine niedrigere spezifische Permeabilität, aber einen stärker niedrigen Widerstand (im Verhältnis), sodass bei Silber die Eindringtiefe sogar sinkt. 

Es geht hier übrigens nicht um Schulphysik. Ich weiß nicht, ob du ein Studium der Elektrotechnik absolvieren durftest. Aber solche Thematiken durften wir zwischen 1 und 3 Semester lang berechnen. 
Die Effekte haben eben erst in anderen Bereichen wirkliche Effekte.

Die Effekte durch parasitäre Kapazitäten und Induktivitäten sind nicht mal im Promillebereich. 

Wirbelfelder (abgesehen vom Skineffekt) treten durch externe Magnetfelder auf. Diese können durch eine normale HF Schirmung aufgehalten werden. Da reicht eine mikrometer dicke Folie mehr als ausreichend. Da wirst du dadurch keinen Einfluss mehr haben. 

Was dazu kommt. Man sagt immer bis 20khz. Nur ist es so, dass es nur in der absoluten Ausnahme bis 20khz geht. Selten auch nur über 10khz. Damit haben die effekte von sowieso kaum vorhanden, zu noch weniger einfluss.

Zur Geschichte mit den verschiedenen Frequenzen: Niederfrequent -> die fast nicht vorhandenen Kapazitäten haben etwas mehr einfluss, dafür die Induktivitäten keine mehr
Hochfrequent -> die fast nicht vorhandenen Induktivitäten (abgesehen vom Treiber) haben etwas mehr einfluss, dafür die Kapazitäten keine
Aber da von beiden so ziemlich nichts vorhanden ist, hat es auch keinen Einfluss. Wenn du da drei dekaden höher bist in der Frequenz, da fängt das an. Aber in dem niedrigen Bereich ist das mehr Wunsch als Not.

@BloodySuicide du hast da was durcheinander gebracht. Skineffekt ist eben das, dass ein dicker Leiter bei hohen Frequenzen nichts mehr bringt, weil der Strom nur die oberfläche benutzt. Deshalb werden je nach Stromstärke Flachbänder (dann z.B. mit einen halben Zentimeter durchmesser, aber 10 cm + Breite) oder da wo es flexibel sein soll Litze benutzt, wie man es auch von Audiokabeln kennt. Damit ist die Oberfläche extrem groß, der Durchmesser für sich klein, dafür aber der summierte Durchmesser etwa gleich.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der Effekt ausreichend gering ist ist eine Schwankung sicherlich nicht so wild, aber wie definiert man ausreichend gering? Wie sind die Auswirkungen der Schwankung? Ich weiß es auch nicht, weil ich mich eben auch nicht beruflich damit befasse.

Abgesehen davon ist der Skin Effekt eben auch nur einer der Effekte sie auftreten. Es ist halt der prominenteste.


----------



## kero81 (23. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich meine, da gibt es genug Ingenieure oder Physiker, die sich mit der Kabelentwicklung im Audiobereich beschäftigen.



Egal wie viel Geld ich hätte, ich würde NIEMALS soviel Geld für nen Placebo ausgeben. Als ob man da nen Unterschied hört... Lächerlich. 

Diese "Ingenieure oder Physiker" beschäftigen sich wohl eher damit wie man das Geld aus den Taschen der Ahnungslosen zieht.


----------



## Thallassa (23. Oktober 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Egal wie viel Geld ich hätte, ich würde NIEMALS soviel Geld für nen Placebo ausgeben. Als ob man da nen Unterschied hört... Lächerlich.
> Diese "Ingenieure oder Physiker" beschäftigen sich wohl eher damit wie man das Geld aus den Taschen der Ahnungslosen zieht.



Kabelklang ist kein Placebo, sondern durchaus hörbar! Verlänger deinen DT770 mal noch mit ner billigen 5m-Strippe und sag mir, ob dir Unterschiede auffallen 
Ob man dafür Geld ausgibt und wenn, wieviel, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2013)

In extremen hat es einen Einfluss. Aber in dem Maß, wie man versucht überteuert Kabel zu verkaufen, ist es eigentlich Betrug.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> @BloodySuicide du hast da was durcheinander gebracht. Skineffekt ist eben das, dass ein dicker Leiter bei hohen Frequenzen nichts mehr bringt, weil der Strom nur die oberfläche benutzt. Deshalb werden je nach Stromstärke Flachbänder (dann z.B. mit einen halben Zentimeter durchmesser, aber 10 cm + Breite) oder da wo es flexibel sein soll Litze benutzt, wie man es auch von Audiokabeln kennt. Damit ist die Oberfläche extrem groß, der Durchmesser für sich klein, dafür aber der summierte Durchmesser etwa gleich.



Ich sollte nicht auf Arbeit im Forum posten 
War verwirrt. Entschuldigt mich

@Thallassa
Es  geht nicht um die Unterschiede von billig zu Qualität. Es geht hier um die völlig übertriebenen Kabel, wo kein Sinn mehr dahinter steckt, außer Geld zu machen


----------



## kero81 (23. Oktober 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Kabelklang ist kein Placebo, sondern durchaus hörbar! Verlänger deinen DT770 mal noch mit ner billigen 5m-Strippe und sag mir, ob dir Unterschiede auffallen
> Ob man dafür Geld ausgibt und wenn, wieviel, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.



Schlechter Vergleich. Ich geb dir ja in sonst allen Dingen recht, aber hier nun wirklich nicht. Ist ja klar, das wenn ich ein längeres Kabel dran löte sich der Wiederstand erhöht und das Ergebnis hörbar ist. Aber daran ändert auch ein 5m längeres 10.000 Euro Kabel nichts. 
Natürlich ist der Unterschied von "billigem" und "Überteuertem" Kabel Meßbar, aber nicht Hörbar. De facto, Quark... (Der vorletzte Satz bezieht sich nicht auf den Vergleich mit den 5m+, also nicht durcheinander bringen  )


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (24. Oktober 2013)

Hi, wollte mal fragen, ob sich die Asus Xonar Essence One lohnt, oder gibt es eine sehr gute externe Soka mit KH Verstärker, die so um die 150€ liegt? Modelle wie die U7 oder Fii0 E10 sind ja eher billiger...
Geplant ist ein dt990, dt880 mit 250 ohm bzw ein T90 oder T70. Muss mal probehören. Die Leistung der Essence STX würde voll ausreichen (soweit ich weiß), aber die idt halt leider intern.


----------



## Darkseth (24. Oktober 2013)

Yulong u100: Yulong U100 DAC & USB DAC & Head AMP & sound card | eBay
Oder in Silber: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yulong-U100-..._Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item4ab1f04b3c
Spitzen P/L Verhältnis für seine 162€. Dürfte ein Tick besser sein als ne Essence technisch, aber da hörst kein unterschied. Hatte den Yulong selbst mal ne weile.

Alternativ: AUNE 24bit/192K X1 MK2 Mini USB DAC&Headphone amp&Preamp Coaxial Input US Plug | eBay
Würde aber ehrlich gesagt den Yulong vorziehen, zu dem gibts weit mehr infos und Userberichte ^^


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (24. Oktober 2013)

Das macht auch optisch was her...
Aber was den LH betrift: ich muss mich mal nach Leipzig schwingen, denn bei mir gibt es keinen Hifiladen


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> @Derp tut mir leid, das ding heißt nicht umsonst Diskussionsthread


 
Is ja okay, nur verstehe ich hier nur Bahnhof


----------



## Thallassa (24. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Es  geht nicht um die Unterschiede von  billig zu Qualität. Es geht hier um die völlig übertriebenen Kabel, wo  kein Sinn mehr dahinter steckt, außer Geld zu machen





kero81 schrieb:


> Schlechter Vergleich.[..]



Der Satz laß sich eben so, als ob Kabelklang im allgemeinen dementiert würde, da ja mit der Aussage "Placebo" keine wirkliche Stellung bezogen wurde, ab wann das Placebo denn anfängt und wo es aufhört, sondern wurde kausal und pauschal hingeklatscht, sodass es sich für mich laß, als sei es völlig egal, wie oder wo. "Kabel ist Kabel." War so die Grundaussage, die rüberkam. 

 Außerdem hatte ich schon ewig nix mehr gepostet, da ich zwar mitlese aber 50% davon sind 





DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Bahnhof


Ich hätte ja gerne einen Wortspiel mit der Eindringtiefe gepostet, nur leider wäre dieses hart an der Grenze zum Rassismus und sehr kindisch geworden - aber ist doch schön, dass ich auch noch "piep" mache 




DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Das macht auch optisch was her...
> Aber was den LH betrift: ich muss mich mal nach Leipzig schwingen, denn bei mir gibt es keinen Hifiladen


 
Gut so.
Auch was Essence one und andere DAC/KHV angeht, so solltest du das in aller Ruhe probehören, ob sich die Investition für eine höhere DAC/KHV-kombo lohnt. Oder vielleicht möchtest du ja dann bei dem Zuspieler-Part noch ne Runde höher?  
Falls du es gerne etwas analytischer und kälter abgestimmt magst, kannst du auch mal die Schiit Audio Magni und Modi in Betracht ziehen. Oder ein Odac + O2


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Oktober 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Unterschied von "billigem" und "Überteuertem" Kabel Meßbar, aber nicht Hörbar. De facto, Quark...



Anders herum wird eher ein Schuh daraus. Rein messtechnisch sind gute Kabel den schlechten nicht überlegen - zumindest was klassische Meßwerte betrifft. Aber klanglich sehr wohl, warum dass immer bestritten wird verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Wie gesagt ich wähle generell nur nach einem Blindtest meine Komponenten aus, da spielt das Geld erst mal überhaupt keine Rolle.

Übringens ist es bei CD Playern oder Wandlern ganz ähnlich. Meßtechnisch sind die ab einer gewissen Qualitätsstufe alle über jeden Zweifel erhaben und erst mal ohne signifikanten Unterschied. Klanglich sieht die Sache anders aus. Vor 15 Jahren oder so, als Wadia mit CD Playern auf den Markt kam, die sogar "schlechtere" Meßwerte hatten und dennoch wesentlich natürlicher klangen sind viele Meßtechnikgläubige vor Wut beinahe geplatzt... sehr amüsant damals...


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2013)

fidelity 
lass ich mal einfach so stehen, derjenige wird schon wissen, was ich damit meine.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (24. Oktober 2013)

Naja, Preislimit wären bei mir so insg. 450/500€, wobei ich dann erst eine Soka kaufen würde und sooooo schlecht ist mein PC360 nun auch nicht. Dann teste ich durch und werde sehen, ob sich für mich der Aufpreid zur T-Reihe überhaupt lohnt, oder ob ich lieber bei einem DT bleibe.

Ich spiele vor allen damit Spiele wie BF3/4, Americas Army, War Thunder, DayZ usw. Aber es soll sich auch vor allen bei HipHop geil anhören und nicht nach Laptop klingen^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. Oktober 2013)

@ deluxe
wenn es in richtung hip-hop geht, würde ich zumindest von cambridge distanzieren. den fehlt es ein wenig an kraft, auch wenn sie sonst sehr gut sind
evtl dann musical fidelity oder die fiio geräte (werden ja doch recht oft empfohlen)
auch wenn ich von den asus sokas prinzipiell nicht viel halte, könnte sie bei dir recht gut passen. kommt drauf an, was deine zukünftigen pläne sind...
benötigst du gleich nen DAC mit, wo du später nen verstärker ansteuern kannst? möchtest du in zukunft bei den kopfhöhrern noch 2 stufen höher springen?...

themawechsel:
was halten die fiio freunde hier von dem E12 Mnt Blanc


----------



## kero81 (24. Oktober 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> ..soll sich auch vor allen bei HipHop geil anhören...



Kannst Du das etwas genauer Definieren? Stehst Du auf Bass oder eher die Vocals?


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Oktober 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> themawechsel:
> was halten die fiio freunde hier von dem E12 Mnt Blanc


 
soll einer der besten Amps von FiiO sein. Rüchtig goil.


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> soll einer der besten Amps von FiiO sein. Rüchtig goil.


Puh, da bin ich aber beruigt! 
Hatte den nämlich bei meinem HiFi Dealer entdeckt und war ein wenig verwundert, was unter 200 Talern zu finden 

btw, ohne nochmal ne Diskussion aufkommen zu lassen...
hab eben was feines bekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist der SMSL Amp da und ich noch nicht zufrieden. Mit FiiO als DAC dran klingt einfach ne ganze Ecke schlechter als der FiiO am Marantz als Amp. Ich werd den Marantz doch behalten. Es würd mich 800€+ kosten, den in klein zu ersetzen.
Jetzt such ich nurnoch nen KHV bis maximal 150€, der als Endstufe funktionieren muss, da ich nur geregelte PreOuts habe.

Jemand ne Idee? Desktop KHV ohne DAC bitte


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. Oktober 2013)

puh, endstufen mit HPA gibts zwar...auch wenn mir in dem preisbereich grad keiner einfällt...
aber muss es denn unbedingt n eigenen amp für die KH geben? oder reicht es, dies von der endstufe 'abzuzwacken'

edit: jetzt hab ichs kapiert!!!!
V-CAN II


----------



## Thallassa (24. Oktober 2013)

Der schiit magni ist vielleicht auch nen vergleich zum v-can II wert. Kommt der mont blanc nicht in frage, da portabel?


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Oktober 2013)

ich kauf mir wieder ein X3. Den kann man später auch als DAC/KHV nutzen. Will was festes, was bei 100% nicht verzerrt oder rauscht


----------



## Thallassa (24. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ich kauf mir wieder ein X3. Den kann man später auch als DAC/KHV nutzen. Will was festes, was bei 100% nicht verzerrt oder rauscht



Meiner kommt am samstag. Meine vorfreude und erwartungen sind hoch, in anbetracht dass der j3 für meine um3x nicht optimalst waren.. aber im vergleich zum j3 ist mein htc one ne absolute katastrophe für die um3x.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss mal wieder mit der gleichen Frage auftreten wie so oft: Was zum Geier bewirkt die Einstellung "Vollspektrum-Lautsprecher" in der Lautsprecherkonfiguration von Windows? Damals habe ich gedacht, dass ich keine Unterschiede höre, da die Lautsprecher nicht tief genug gehen würden. Aber selbst nun, da ich den Subwoofer endlich fertig gebastelt habe merke (im Sinne von höre und spüre) ich keine Unterschiede bei der Option.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. Oktober 2013)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Ich muss mal wieder mit der gleichen Frage auftreten wie so oft: Was zum Geier bewirkt die Einstellung "Vollspektrum-Lautsprecher" in der Lautsprecherkonfiguration von Windows? Damals habe ich gedacht, dass ich keine Unterschiede höre, da die Lautsprecher nicht tief genug gehen würden. Aber selbst nun, da ich den Subwoofer endlich fertig gebastelt habe merke (im Sinne von höre und spüre) ich keine Unterschiede bei der Option.


 
Das bedeutet, dass auch die Lautsprecher niedrige Frequenzen bekommen. Eben das volle Spektrum und nicht nur die Frequenzen oberhalb ~130 Hz.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Oktober 2013)

Kaum hab ich davon gesprochen, schon ist es passiert.
FiiO hat die neue Firmware für dne X3 vorgestellt. Der Player ist nun als Massenspeicher und DAC nutzbar.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (25. Oktober 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Kannst Du das etwas genauer Definieren? Stehst Du auf Bass oder eher die Vocals?



Beides, aber der Tiefgang sollte nicht fehlen. Wobei sich Vocals auch toll anhören sollen...
Lieder wie Samy *Deluxe* mit *Weck mich auf* als Beispiel. Ich habe noch einen Kenwood KRF-V8070D rumstehen, kann man damit eine Soka ersetzen?


Ich freu mich schon, weil von meiner doch nicht ganz schlechten DS7.1 bin ich jetzt auf Onboard gerutscht, was echt nicht der Knüller ist 

Ach und zu den Fragen: Verstärker will ich nicht zwingend zu einer Soka basteln, da ich meist über KH's höre. Nein, ich habe nicht vor, noch höher zu springen. Mein Budget lässt es zudem eher nicht zu.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo !

Hattet ihr schon Erfahrung mit Nubert Lautsprechern ?

Habe gestern die Kompaktbox NuLine 34 bestellt


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem nen 5.0 NuBox-Set


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vor kurzem nen 5.0 NuBox-Set


 
Und wie war deine Erfahrung?


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (25. Oktober 2013)

Mal noch eine andere Frage: was traut ihr einem Kenwood KRF-V8070D so zu?


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte mal ne Nuform 90, das ist aber schon ne Weile her. Die verrichtet bei meinem Bruder aber immer noch ihren Dienst. Das war eine tolle Box und damals quasi meine erste wirklich hochwertge und teure (ich mein es waren 3000DM) Komponente. 

Außerdem habe ich eine Nubox 360 aus der selben Zeit. Das Ding hat mir als Abhöre am Heimstudio gedient, zwischendurch als Rear-LS und jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit als Teil der Anlage meines Kleinen in dessen Kinderzimmer (da hängt seit gestern ein Cyrus 2 Vollverstärker als Treiber dran ). Das Ding wird mittelfristig durch eine DIY Lösung ersetzt, ist aber noch gut in Schuss und gar net schlecht.

Insgesamt fand ich beide Boxen zum Kaufzeitpunkt sehr gut und gemessen am Geld sind sie das auch sicher gewesen. Allerdings hat sich bei Nubert die Abstimmung geändert, die neueren Linien wie die NuLine gefallen mir gar nicht mehr. Die klingen mir zu leblos - die älteren Modelle waren einfach musikalischer.


----------



## BigBubby (25. Oktober 2013)

Nagut du vergleichst da 3000DM Boxen mit 500€ Boxen. Also ein drittel des Preises mit Inflation eher ein fünftel.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Nagut du vergleichst da 3000DM Boxen mit 500€ Boxen. Also ein drittel des Preises mit Inflation eher ein fünftel.


 
Ne, ich habe mich da ja auf kein spezielles Modell bezogen. Sowohl meine Nuform, als auch meine Nubox waren signifikant anders abgestimmt als die neueren Serien und Modelle. Ich habe die eine oder andere aktuelle Box vom Nubert gehört und die klingen nicht mehr so wie früher, sondern wesentlich lebloser, steriler. Das gefällt mir - unabhängig vom Preis - überhaupt nicht.

Es ist bei vielen Herstellern zu beobachten, dass deren Abstimmungsprämissen im Laufe der Zeit sich verändern. Manchmal, weil ein anderer Entwickler den Ton angibt, wie z.B. ganz krass bei Audio Physics nach dem Weggang vom Gründer Joachim Gerhard. Oder eben auch, weil der verantwortliche Entwickler im Laufe der Zeit andere Ziele hat. Bei Nubert ist offenbar letzteres der Fall. KEF hat z.B. auch in der letzten Zeit eine Abkehr vom alten Ideal erfahren, Accuphase hat das vor ca. 15 Jahren gemacht... Alles ganz normal, wenn man GLück hat gibts ne Wendung zum Besseren hin (also auf den persönlichen Geschmack bezogen) oder halt auch nicht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Oktober 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Und wie war deine Erfahrung?


 
Sind ok. Ich schweb grad in anderen Dimensionen, was den Sound angeht. Upgrades sind toll.




Guckt mal was der Bloody in seiner Schublade gefunden hat: Marantz EQ551 | Hifi-Wiki.de


----------



## Lee (26. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr vielleicht ne Idee was man da machen kann? Ich hab mir neulich über Ebay nen Tuner geschossen. Es ist ein Denon TU-660L. Soweit bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Ärgerlich ist nur folgendes. Der Verstärker hat eine Funktion "Auto Mute/Manu". Wenn man auf Manu stellt kann man manuell die Frequenzen einstellen. Bei Auto Mute skippt er automatisch bis zum nächsten Sender, die Frequenzen dazwischen werden stummgeschalten. Der Knackpunkt dabei ist aber, dass nur im Auto Modus Stereo funktioniert. Wenn man auf Manuell stellt wird es zu Mono, auch bei der gleichen Frequenz. Das Problem ist leider, dass er auf dem Sender den ich immer höre (Bayern 3 auf 99.8 MHz laut Kabel Deutschland, das Radio meint 99.85), bei manchen Liedern der Tuner die ganze Zeit zwischen Mono und Stereo wechselt, was äußerst schlecht klingt, da es dabei zu Störgeräuschen kommt. Deshalb hab ich jetzt dauerhaft auf Mono geschalten. Klingt auch nicht sehr schlecht, aber Stereo wäre natürlich besser. 

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen könnte oder wie man das beheben kann? Eine Vermutung von mir ist ja, dass die Angabe von Kabel Deutschland mit 99.8 MHz richtig ist, das Radio aber im Auto Modus ja auf 99.85 MHz stellt, da aber vielleicht das Signal etwas schwächer ist und deshalb kein Stereo aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Bei Antenne Bayern auf 101.70 MHz gibt es übrigens keine Probleme...

Edit: Grad ein Lied mit ner permanenten elektronischen Bassline gehört. Mit jedem Bassschlag kam der Wechsel von Stereo auf Mono. War richtig im Takt...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (27. Oktober 2013)

Was haltet ihr von den neuen NuPros?

Neuheiten - Produktvorstellungen neuer Lautsprecher von Nubert


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man es fertig und aktiv mag bestimmt gut, nur recht teuer.
Also meine beiden haben zusammen nur 350€ gekostet und sollten ne ganze Ecke besser klingen. Da brauch man allerdings auch einen Verstärker dazu


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Oktober 2013)

Heyho, da ich mir bald mal nen richtig guten KH für Zuhause gönnen will hab ich mal ein paar KHs und In-Ears von Freunden gehört und festgestellt, dass z.B. ein Brainwavz M5 mir schon VIEL zu viel Bass hat. 

Jetzt hatte ich eigentlich den K612 im Auge, passt der dann vom Sounding zu meinem Geschmack oder lieber gleich einen K701?

Bin jetzt voll "geflasht", da der M5 ja eigentlich eher ne moderate Bassanhebung hat. Bin mobil nur meinen Meelec A151 gewöhnt, der passt super. Zuhause ists atm ein HD 668-B. 

Hab auch mal überlegt etwas länger zu sparen und nen T90/HD700 zu holen, sind die dann so neutral wie ich es will?


----------



## Thallassa (27. Oktober 2013)

Der T90 ist dir wahrscheinlich nicht neutral genug. Dabei geh ich allerdings nicht von eigener Erfahrung aus, sondern von dem, was ich bisher über ihn so mitbekommen habe. Der ist eher ne leichte Badewanne, aber mit einen (für mich vermutlich grausamen) Anstieg der Höhen um die 10khz - Beyer halt. Frag mal Darkseth was er dazu meint, der hat ja nen T90.
Da würde ich den HD700 bevorzugen. Hast du keine Möglichkeit den K612 mal probezuhören? Thomann ist doch gar nicht weit von Schweinfurt entfernt.


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Oktober 2013)

Zu Thomann werd ich wohl mal fahren, meine Sxhwester darf wieder auf dem schönen Bechstein-Flügel spielen und ich geh KHs anhören^^

Wenn der Beyer so stark ansteigt ist der gar nichts für mich, da sind mir die Höhen viel zu spitz.

Wäre dann ein Yulong U100 ein ordentlicher Antrieb? Wenn mir der K612 zu bassig ist würde ich dann wohl eh ne Klasse höher gehen und in Richtung Shiit Audio blicken (DAC/KHV Kombi). Die MUSS man aber aus US und A importieren, oder?


----------



## Thallassa (27. Oktober 2013)

So wie du deine klanglichen Vorzüge beschreibst, würde ich dir ja eher eine Kombo aus Schiit Modi und Schiit Magni empfehlen - recht neutral, kalt abgestimmt mit einem leichten Anstieg in den Höhen. Aber der Yulong wäre auch vernünftig. Mit fehlen in der Preisklasse von DACs/KHVs aber leider die persönlichen Vergleiche, weswegen ich da nicht sonderlich viel zu sagen kann.
Und ja, so wie ich das sehe, musst du Schiit-Sachen aus den USA importieren.


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Oktober 2013)

Na gut, dann schau ich mal. Vielleicht warte ich auch etwas und kauf mir nächsten Sommer wenn ich 18 bin und Ferienjob in der Industrie machen kann von dem dicken Gehalt einfach nen HD800 mit Black Cube Linear USB


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. Oktober 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass auch die Lautsprecher niedrige Frequenzen bekommen. Eben das volle Spektrum und nicht nur die Frequenzen oberhalb ~130 Hz.


 
Gerade darin liegt mein Problem. Das Stereosignal der Soundkarte geht zum Subwoofer, der sich seine Anteile daraus nimmt, und von dort weiter an die normalen Lautsprecher. Ändere ich die Einstellung in Windows würde ich also erwarten, dass ein hörbarer Unterschied entsteht (in einem Fall müsste der Subwoofer ja nahezu stumm bleiben). Genau das ist aber nicht der Fall. Es scheint immer das gleiche Signal mit dem gleichen Frequenzumfang ausgegeben zu werden.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Oktober 2013)

gib mal Kontext, was ist wo und wie angeschlossen?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. Oktober 2013)

Per USB ist die Sound Blaster X-Fi HD USB am PC angeschlossen und schickt ihre Signale an die Cinch-Eingänge des Behringer Xenyx 302 USB, welches selber ebenfalls per USB als zweite Soundkarte angeschlossen ist (und deren Lautstärkeregler damit für beide Geräte verfügbar ist). Von dort gehen die Signale per Cinch an die Lowlevel-Eingänge des Subwoofers (RCM Detonation DT150) und von dort über die Lowlevel-Ausgänge weiter an die Lautsprecher (Yamaha HS 50M, Low Cut bei 100 Hz). Zuvor, als der Sub noch nicht existierte, waren die Lautsprecher direkt an das Xenyx angeschlossen.

Als Wiedergabequellen habe ich unter anderem foobar2000 probiert (u.a. Rock, House, HipHop, Orgelmusik) ebenso wie Audacity, Youtube (über Opera), diverse Spiele, WinISD beta und weitere; jeweils über beide Soundkarten. Software-Equalizer oder ähnliches ist nicht vorhanden.
Zuvor ohne Subwoofer meinte ich manchmal einen Unterschied feststellen zu können, der aber wenn überhaupt sehr gering war. Ich führte das auf den Frequenzgang der Lautsprecher zurück und vermutete, dass die zu früh abfallen als dass man das wirklich hören könnte. Spätestens nun mit Subwoofer, der laut Berechnung bei ca. 40 Hz seine Grenzfrequenz hat, sollte das aber nicht mehr das Problem sein.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich es auch mit den Kopfhörern versucht (AKG K271 MkII), kann mich aber auch da an keinen Unterschied erinnern, wobei das auch schon länger her ist).


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Oktober 2013)

FiiO hat Kabel für Kopfhörer, wie den X1 in der Mache


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (30. Oktober 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Zu Thomann werd ich wohl mal fahren, meine Sxhwester darf wieder auf dem schönen Bechstein-Flügel spielen und ich geh KHs anhören^^
> 
> Wenn der Beyer so stark ansteigt ist der gar nichts für mich, da sind mir die Höhen viel zu spitz.
> 
> Wäre dann ein Yulong U100 ein ordentlicher Antrieb? Wenn mir der K612 zu bassig ist würde ich dann wohl eh ne Klasse höher gehen und in Richtung Shiit Audio blicken (DAC/KHV Kombi). Die MUSS man aber aus US und A importieren, oder?



Wo sind denn überhaupt Thomann filialen? Ist in Leipzig/Halle/Magdeburg die Ecke einer?
Ich weiß nur vom Hifi-Shop in Leipzig, den ich mal besuchem gehe.

Ach und ich suche zu Weihnachten auch ein paar Lautsprecher für den Kenwood KRV F8070D. Mir sind da die KRF Modelle ins Auge gefallen, oder könnt ihr mir andere empfehlen?

Platz ist genug, notfalls bringe ich einen Subwofer unter, allerdings können dann die Hochtöner nicht allzu groß sein. Ich denke so an 300€ insgesamt, obwohl ich erstmal einen Überblick wöllte, um ein Budget festzulegen. Mein AMP ist grade an die Boxen des LG FA 166 angeschlossen, was nicht grade toll klingt, da einfach für Stimmen zu viel bass ist.


----------



## Thallassa (30. Oktober 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Wo sind denn überhaupt Thomann filialen? Ist in Leipzig/Halle/Magdeburg die Ecke einer?
> Ich weiß nur vom Hifi-Shop in Leipzig, den ich mal besuchem gehe.


 Thomann hat keine Filialen. Es gibt den Laden in Treppendorf. Dort sitzt der Konzern, alle anderen Aufgaben werden dort auch erledigt (Versand, Management, Call-Center...)

@ Suicide: Gibt's was genaueres über die FiiO-Kabel? Etwa Technik oÄ?

Mein FiiO X3 ist ja immer noch nicht da. Und meiner Freundin hab ich gleich mal die FiiO-Kabel für die Shure SE215 mitbestellt. Mal sehen, ob's den Klang verbessert (Oder einfach nur den Tragekomfort, wir finden das stock-Kabel beide fürchtbar unbequem und zu lang...)


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Oktober 2013)

man kann sich für ein Test bewerben:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/688100/the...cruitment-for-newest-pcocc-a-headphone-cables

Das Kabel für die Shure ist geil. Hatte ich auch zum X3


----------



## Thallassa (30. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> man kann sich für ein Test bewerben:
> The ultimate feast---Review qualification recruitment for newest PCOCC-A headphone cables
> 
> Das Kabel für die Shure ist geil. Hatte ich auch zum X3


 Hattest du mit dem Shure-Kabel Klangverbesserungen? 

Die FiiO-Kabel sehen echt gut aus. Wenn die rauskommen, hol ich mir eines. Zumal ich mit X1 und M-100 zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlage.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Oktober 2013)

Nur leichte verbesserungen. Der 215 limitiert etwas. Der Komfort ist allerdings gestiegen


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Oktober 2013)

Wisst ihr was blöd ist? Der nächste Beyerdynamics Partner ist in Ulm, oder ich glaub auch noch einer in Augsburg  Und nach Ulm werden meine Eltern wohl nicht nur zum KHs probehören fahren, wenn dann nächste Jahr wenn wir meine Cousine besuchen.


----------



## _VFB_ (30. Oktober 2013)

Wo kommst du denn her? Falls es Umkreis Stuttgart ist kannst du mal zum Soundland in Fellbach. Die haben Beyer. Kann man auch Probe hören und die Preise sind auch gut


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre Übermorgen nach Leipzig zu diesen Laden:

http://www.uni-hifi.de/cms/hifi-komponenten-sachsen-b-1.html


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Oktober 2013)

Oho, habe grade gelesen dass man sich beim Schlegelmilch in Hassfurt (15 Minuten Fahrt von hier) für ein Dynaudio Event anmelden kann, da wird die Evidence Platinum abwechselnd an ner Accuphase Kette und an ner Burmester Kette (wohl jeweils das beste vom besten der beiden Hersteller) vorgeführt. Und danach ist offener Verkauf 

Mal schauen ob ich hingehe, die Woche darauf sind dann auch wieder B&W Fantage dort, hört sich auch ganz interessant an, die Diamind Reihe wollte ich schon länger mal aus Spaß probehören.

Wusste gar nicht dass in nem Provinzstädtchen wie Hassfurt ein High-End Händler sitzt. Die haben sogar ne Accu DP-801/DC-800 Kombi zum Verkauf!


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Oktober 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Wo kommst du denn her? Falls es Umkreis Stuttgart ist kannst du mal zum Soundland in Fellbach. Die haben Beyer. Kann man auch Probe hören und die Preise sind auch gut



Also laut meinem Profil komm ich ausm Allgäu


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (31. Oktober 2013)

Aber B2T: was könnt ihr mir denn für Lautsprecher empfehlen?


----------



## DaxTrose (1. November 2013)

Ich habe mal kurz eine Frage: Ich habe zum Zocken an meinem PC Das Teufelsystem ConceptE seit 2008 und zum Zocken hat es bislang auch gereicht. Nur nervt es mich immer wieder, wenn ich Musik hören möchte. Deswegen ist meine Überlegung, die Frontlautsprecher gegen aktive Lautsprecher, wie zum Beispiel die Samson Media ONE 5A zu ersetzen. Angeschlossen würde es dann an meine Creative X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty. Zum Zocken würde ich dann wieder auf 5.1 umschalten und in Kombination mit den anderen Lautsprechern betreiben und ansonsten auf 2.1 oder sogar nur 2.0 schalten. 
Würde das funktionieren, oder habe ich irgendwo einen Gedankenfehler und etwas nicht beachtet?


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (1. November 2013)

Das sollte funktionieren, aber bei den Lautsprechern kann ich dir nicht helfen, welche du am besten kaufen solltest...

Ach und mir ist auch der HifiMAN HE300 ins Auge gefallen, heute wird getestet 
Aber welche Soka? Reicht eine FiiO E10 oder doch etwas mehr?


----------



## BlackNeo (1. November 2013)

Für einen HE-300 würde ich schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen und einen Yulong U-100 kaufen. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich der HE-300 gefällt dir klanglich überhaupt, Probehören ist Pflicht!

Der HE-300 soll ne ziemlich gute P/L haben, wenn einem der Klang gefällt.

Ich werde nächste Woche wohl mal zum Schlegelmilch düsen und den HD800 mit HDVD800 anhören. Wenn dann nächsten Sommer genug Kohle da ist gibts dann ne fette Kombi^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2013)

Könnte das Rauschen in den Kopfhören daher kommen dass ich PC und Yulong an der selben Steckdose habe?

Aufbau der Leisten:
PS3 - TV <- Sat Receiver - Yulong - Router <- PC - Bildschirm 1 - Bildschirm 2 - G19 <- Steckdose 1 -- Steckdose 2 -> Anlage (Verstärker, Kasette, CD, Radio) - Drucker - Schreibtischlampe

Das ist ne Doppelsteckdose, an Dose 1 hängen also 3 Leisten und an Dose 2 nur eine. Stinknormale Leisten, kA ob nen Entstörfilter hilft.


----------



## Diavel (1. November 2013)

Möglich ist das. Probier's doch mal anders.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2013)

Mal ganz klassisch den Stecker gedreht?


----------



## DaxTrose (1. November 2013)

Also ich habe meinen Yulong auch an der Steckdosenleiste, an dem mein PC und die anderen Komponenten auch angeschlossen sind und habe keine Probleme mit Rauschen. Aber Du kannst selbst am besten testen, woran es liegt. Notfalls den Yolong an die Steckdose direkt anschließen und den Rest per Wurfleitung an eine andere Steckdose im Raum anschließen!


----------



## BigBubby (1. November 2013)

<P>im selben raum bringt meist nicht viel, da sie häufig die selbe phase haben </P>


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2013)

Wurfleitung hab ich ja noch nie gehört  Auf die Leiste von Dose 2 zu wechseln hat zumindest das Gefiepte von  der Grafikkarte beseitigt, vorher hat sich das ja bei Last übertragen.

Ein  leichtes Rauschen nehme ich dennoch wahr, zumindest wird es nicht  lauter wenn ich die Lautstärke hochdrehe, also vorerst vernachlässigbar.  <- Das schieb ich einfach mal dem alten Stromnetz hier im Haus in  die Schuhe.


----------



## der-sack88 (4. November 2013)

Klick mich.

Für alle, die Bedarf an In-Ears haben.


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. November 2013)

Taugen die Logitröt in der Preisklasse überhaupt was?


----------



## Darkseth (4. November 2013)

Verwechsle Logitech nicht mit Ultimate Ears  UE wurde von Logitech zwar aufgekauft, aber die entwicklung geht weiterhin über UE. Logitech ist nur der Firmenname oben drüber.
Der UE 900 ist ein extrem ordentlicher in-ear. Sehr neutral, sauber, hochauflösend, 3-wege, 4-Treiber BA in-ear. Für den Preis ein schnäppchen. Für 199€ bekommt man sonst bestenfalls einen dual-Treiber in-ear^^
Mehr dazu hier: Der "Herzlich Willkommen UE900"-Thread, Kopfhrer allgemein - HIFI-FORUM

Die Kopfhörer, UE 6000 und 9000 sind für den Preis auch jeweils ne ziemlich gute Wahl. Eine sehr gute Beats alternative, die überraschend gut klingen soll (laut innerfidelity)


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. November 2013)

Ah okay. 
Leider bekomm ich von In-Ears ordentlich Kopfschmerzen, sonst wäre das ne Alternative zu den Sony Dingern die beim Xperia Z dabei waren. Die nutze ich hin und wieder im Bett zum Musik hören (was sonst), aber mehr als 30 Min halte ich nicht durch :/


----------



## BlackNeo (4. November 2013)

Beim Xperia Z bräuchtest du eh noch nen portablen Amp wegen der Ausgangsimpedanz. Multi-BAs reagieren extrem sensibel auf zu viel Ausgangsimpedanz und verzerren, an nem Xperia Z würde der UE 900 schrecklich klingen.

Wenn ich die 200€ hätte würde ich den SOFORT kaufen, den könnte ich erst mal sogar am S3 betreiben und später dann an nem FiiO X3.


----------



## der-sack88 (4. November 2013)

Wo kann man eigentlich die Impedanzen von Smartphones nachgucken? Hab da noch nie wirklich was zu gefunden...
Selbst die UE700, obwohl nur Dual-BA, klangen an meinem Oppo schon schlechter als am iPod Touch. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass gerade Oppo am DAC spart, ich hoffe mal es liegt an der Impedanz. Sonst wäre mein Glaube an die schon angekratzt.


----------



## BlackNeo (4. November 2013)

Ich google immer und schau ob ich da was finde. Die Apple Geräte sind vom KH-Ausgang extrem gut, das einzige was da mithalten kann sind Galaxy S3 und Galaxy Note 2.

Wobei man da bestimmt beim Support nachfragen kann. Wenn dein Oppo mit Multi-BAs schlechter klingt häng einfach nen pKHV wie z.B. FiiO E11 dran, dann dürftest du den besseren DAC deutlich raushören.


----------



## Thallassa (4. November 2013)

Wie kann man von IEM Kopfschmerzen bekommen? Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass sie nicht richtig passen oder sitzen, eine andere schlüssige Erklärung fällt mir persönlich nicht ein oO


----------



## der-sack88 (4. November 2013)

Hab hier noch nen Fiio E06 liegen, der dürfte reichen wenn es an der Impedanz liegt.
Ich hör fast nur mit dem iPod, wäre halt schön wenn ich den nicht immer dabei haben müsste. Werd dass dann nochmal mit UE900 vergleichen: iPod und Oppo ohne und mit pKHV.

Mein UE700 ist grad nur kaputt, deswegen kann ich das damit nicht testen. Die Aktion von Logitech passt grade ganz gut.


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. November 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wie kann man von IEM Kopfschmerzen bekommen? Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass sie nicht richtig passen oder sitzen, eine andere schlüssige Erklärung fällt mir persönlich nicht ein oO


 
Erster Treffer bei Google: Kopfschmerzen und Benommenheit von In-Ears?, Kopfhrer allgemein - HIFI-FORUM Genau das gleiche bei mir, nur wodurch das ausgelöst weiß ich nicht
Sie passen, sie sitzen und sie bleiben drin.


----------



## Thallassa (4. November 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> wodurch das ausgelöst weiß ich nicht


Eben dafür wollte ich eine schlüssige, logische Erklärung, das ist doch nicht normal.

Ich zitiere mal:


> Will Dich nicht beunruhigen, aber geh' mal besser zum HNO und erzähl ihm  vom der Symptomatik. Besonders das mit der Benommenheit will mir nicht  gefallen, da ist also was im Innenohr (Gleichgewichtsorgan) grad' nicht  so ganz knusper.
> 
> Ich bezweifel allerdings, daß das was mit der Art Deines Musikkonsums zu tun hat.


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. November 2013)

Ja das hab ich auch gelesen, aber deswegen extra zum Arzt geh ich nicht


----------



## Darkseth (5. November 2013)

Achja, zum Xperia Z: http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=125&thread=8556&postID=10#10
Soll wohl ne ziemlich hohe Ausgangsimpendanz besitzen, und damit eher grauenvoll sein bei multiBA in-ears.


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. November 2013)

Ein etwas anderes Thema: Wie wärs wenn jemand mal eine Liste von ordentlichen HiFi-Läden macht, natürlich mit Name und Adresse


----------



## DaxTrose (5. November 2013)

*AW: Hilfe Ohrenvergewaltigung ^^*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Asynchrones USB ist für die Audioübertragung besser geeignet, als synchrones USB.


 
Hast Du diesbezüglich schon Erfahrung gemacht? Gibt es hörbare Unterschiede oder ist es eher ein Gefühl der Sicherheit, wenn der D/A Wandler die Taktung vorgibt? Ich besitze ja ein Yulong U100, der, so wie ich es verstanden habe, keine asynchrone Datenverarbeitung über USB beherrscht! Gibt es Geräte, bei denen man es umschalten kann, um den Unterschied evtl. mal zu hören?


----------



## Thallassa (5. November 2013)

*AW: Hilfe Ohrenvergewaltigung ^^*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Hast Du diesbezüglich schon Erfahrung gemacht? Gibt es hörbare Unterschiede oder ist es eher ein Gefühl der Sicherheit, wenn der D/A Wandler die Taktung vorgibt? Ich besitze ja ein Yulong U100, der, so wie ich es verstanden habe, keine asynchrone Datenverarbeitung über USB beherrscht! Gibt es Geräte, bei denen man es umschalten kann, um den Unterschied evtl. mal zu hören?


 
Von meinem Kenntnisstand hätte ich noch das Wort _"soll"_ benutzen sollen. Aber ich hab ja dahintergeschrieben, dass ich von der Thematik wenig Ahnung habe. Andererseits sagt fast jeder: "Async USB 11!!11!", muss das so falsch sein? Mir wären keine Geräte bekannt, die beides wären.

Aber wieso zur Hölle sind die betreffenden Posts gelöscht?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (5. November 2013)

was stand denn da 
ich kanns jetzt net lesen nur weil ich in der schule war 

kann jmd grob zusammenfassn um was es ging


----------



## DaxTrose (5. November 2013)

Ist nichts gelöscht, steht noch alles hier:
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/301886-hilfe-ohrenvergewaltigung.html#post5822237

*Ich wollte nur nicht den Thread missbrauchen und habe meine Frage hier gepostet!


----------



## Thallassa (5. November 2013)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ist nichts gelöscht, steht noch alles hier:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/301886-hilfe-ohrenvergewaltigung.html#post5822237




Oh mann bin ich durch den wind. Sorry, bei mir gehts derzeit etwas drunter und drüber.

Aber etwas positives, als ich gerade zur tür rausgegangen bin, bin ich dem postboten direkt in die arme gelaufen - mein fiio x3 ist endlich da 
Ich hoffe, der feierabend kommt schnell.
(Und noch die beiden erstlingswerke von iszoloscope  )


----------



## BlackNeo (5. November 2013)

Bitte unbedingt ein kurzes Review zum X3. Der soll ja klanglich fast an den AK 100 rankommen.


----------



## Thallassa (5. November 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Bitte unbedingt ein kurzes Review zum X3. Der soll ja klanglich fast an den AK 100 rankommen.



Werds aber nicht so ausführlich machen können, meinenj3 hab ich ja verloren und kann derzeit nur zum htc one vergleichen


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. November 2013)

*AW: Hilfe Ohrenvergewaltigung ^^*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Hast Du diesbezüglich schon Erfahrung gemacht? Gibt es hörbare Unterschiede oder ist es eher ein Gefühl der Sicherheit, wenn der D/A Wandler die Taktung vorgibt?


stimmt schon, dann gibt der DAC die taktung vor. hat insofern einen riesen vorteil, als dass die taktung vom rechner nicht immer 100% hinhaut...oder eher gesagt...so gut wie nie.
klanglich wird dies kaum einen unterschied machen. theoretisch sollte es zwar möglich sein, dass es zu delays oder verzerrungen kommt. da die taktung des rechners jedoch kaum so extrem abweicht, sollte dies inn der realität kaum eine rolle spielen.
geräte mit beiden ports gibt es meines wissens nicht. macht auch kaum sinn, da der asynchrone keine nachteile haben sollte 

noch ne andere frage...allerdings in die software richtung:
wieso spielt windoes keine musik mehr ab, wenn ich in den soundoptionen meinen DAC auf 384kHz setze? unterstützen tut er dies problemlos, und selbst einen entsprechenden treiber durfte ich vorher installieren...
doch selbst im handbuch steht, dass dies nur mit entsprechenden dateien funktioniert, die in 384kHz aufgenommen wurden...why?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (5. November 2013)

Mal aus Interesse: welcher KH ist besser:

Superlux HD681 (klassiker)
Oder Der HD660?


----------



## Darkseth (5. November 2013)

681. Die geschlossenen sollen nicht so gut sein, wie die halb-offenen ^^


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (5. November 2013)

Ok...
Die sind eh billiger, also ist mir das Recht. Ist ein FiiO E10 dafür zu OP? Onboardsound halte ich nicht länger aus


----------



## Thallassa (5. November 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Ist ein FiiO E10 dafür zu OP?


 Biiiiisschen OP - aber schadet ja nicht, du bleibst ja nicht ewig bei nem Superlux.


----------



## Jeanboy (6. November 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Ok...
> Die sind eh billiger, also ist mir das Recht. Ist ein FiiO E10 dafür zu OP? Onboardsound halte ich nicht länger aus



Wieso denn 70 Euro in eine SoKa, aber nur 30 Euro in den KH investieren?


Bei einer Fiio würde ich mind. 130 Euro in Form eines DT990 ausgeben


----------



## Thallassa (6. November 2013)

So nach ein paar Stunden mit dem X3 und diversen Startproblemchen bin ich nicht gerade allzu begeistert von dem Teil. Klanglich hat er finde ich auch nicht so dermaßen viel zu bieten, wie beschrieben oder erhofft war. Mal sehen, ich hatte ja erst eine Stunde mit dem Gerät. Morgen mehr.
Vor allem Haptik und Interface finde ich furchtbar.

Edit:
ID3-Tags werden nicht gelesen, Cover Art aber schon. Kann die Musik allerdings nur über die Storage-Options abrufen, wenn ich "normal" reingehe, sagt er mir er findet nix.
fixed

Und kann ich den X3 dazu überreden, im MTP zu arbeiten? Wenn ja, wie?

Edit 2:
Das Mistding hat mir gerade nen BSOD (0x027) produziert....


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. November 2013)

aktuelle FW drauf? Ich hatte nie Probleme und bin auch super mit dem Interface klar gekommen


----------



## Thallassa (6. November 2013)

Ja, aktuelle Fw ist drauf. War das allererste, was ich unternommen hatte.
Hab jetzt mal mehr musik drauf, werd ihn im tagesverlauf testen. Bsod gab es als ich meine musik über nacht übertrug immerhin auch nicht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. November 2013)

ich hab meine SD-Karte direkt beschrieben. Das gehtschneller 
Ich schau mir mal den X5 an. Solang kann ich noch ohne X3 leben.


----------



## Thallassa (6. November 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ich hab meine SD-Karte direkt beschrieben. Das gehtschneller
> Ich schau mir mal den X5 an. Solang kann ich noch ohne X3 leben.


 
Hab ich so auch gemacht, aber der Bequemlichkeit halber hab ich den X3 als Cardreader verwendet.
Der X5 wäre irgendwie was, andererseits finde ich 400€ für nen DAP etwas happig, zumal ich den Funktionsumfang nicht unbedingt benötige.
Wenn der X3 klanglich nicht überzeugen kann, geht er zurück.

Edit:
God Module crowdfunden ihr neues Album:
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/god-module-false-face-cd-tour

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich 50, 75 oder 100$ springen lasse 
Edit2: Goldene Mitte


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (6. November 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wieso denn 70 Euro in eine SoKa, aber nur 30 Euro in den KH investieren?
> 
> Bei einer Fiio würde ich mind. 130 Euro in Form eines DT990 ausgeben



Dann kauf ich erstmal nur den FiiO, da holt man aus dem PC360 noch ein bisschen aus. Dann kommt zu Weihnachten ein richtiger KH ala DTxx0 250 Ohm oder HE300.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. November 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Hab ich so auch gemacht, aber der Bequemlichkeit halber hab ich den X3 als Cardreader verwendet.
> Der X5 wäre irgendwie was, andererseits finde ich 400€ für nen DAP etwas happig, zumal ich den Funktionsumfang nicht unbedingt benötige.
> Wenn der X3 klanglich nicht überzeugen kann, geht er zurück.
> 
> ...



Ui, Zappel-Gothic  Ist noch so lang hin bis zu den nächsten Festivals 

Spiel einfach mal mit dem Gain und den Klangeinstellungen rum. Bei meinen SE215 war ich auf +6db und Bass +4. Das klang dann für mich echt genial. Der FiiO ist von sich aus ja recht flach und neutral.


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. November 2013)

Gibt es ein günstiges empfehlenswertes Tisch-Mikrofon??


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (6. November 2013)

Das The T.Bone SC440 USB (60€)
Dazu dann noch einen Popschutz (8€)
Und eine Halterung (15-20€)

Das habe ich auch, ist super zu dem Preis!

PS: lann leider keine Links reinschreiben, weil ich grad Unterwegs bin, aber guck.mal bei thomann.de


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. November 2013)

preiswert sagte ich. Also nix Besonderes. Nur für teamspeak.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (6. November 2013)

Achso^^
Naja das Modmic 2.0 (wenn du es noch bekommst) oder echt etwas schlechter: Zalmann Mic


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. November 2013)

Das zalman-mic ist aber kein Standmikro fürn Tisch. Wenn ich eins zum Anklippen will, würd ich das nehmen, ja.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (6. November 2013)

Achso... Da vmbin ich dann auch überfragt


----------



## Thallassa (6. November 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Bei meinen SE215 war ich auf +6db und Bass +4


Basshead much? 

Mit Klang meinte ich nicht die Signatur (Hab schon mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt, low gain und neutraler EQ ist am besten) sondern die allgemeine Qualität, ergo Imaging, Details etc. Da überzeugt mich das Gerät im Vergleich zum E07K und zum HTC One nicht. Ich hab zwar kleine Verbesserungen wahrnehmen können, aber bisher nichts, was das miese Interface etc. und 250€ rechtfertigt! Ich werd heute Nacht noch ne ganze Ecke probehören, aber ich tendiere gerade eher dazu, das Teil zurückzuschicken, da ich auch das Interface und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten sowie die Bedienung katastrophal finde. 

Apropos Basshead, wer ein schönes Schnäppchen möchte und gerade günstige Bassprügel sucht: PD114: Aksent High-Definition In-Ear Earphones


----------



## Darkseth (6. November 2013)

Was sagst du bezüglich der Ausgangsipmendanz? Der Fiio hat ja fast 0 Ohm, das HTC one vemrutlich mehr. Gibts da irgendwie nachteile, oder sind es nuancen/vernachlässigbar?


----------



## Thallassa (6. November 2013)

Das HTC One ist ja schon recht gut, was aber die Impedanz angeht, hab ich nix gefunden.
Außer diesen bericht:
HTC One review: To rule them all - GSMArena.com
Sieht recht linear aus.
Hissen kann ich kaum wahrnehmen, lediglich das charakteristisch langgezogene "s" der Um3X - also IEM-bedingt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. November 2013)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Das zalman-mic ist aber kein Standmikro fürn Tisch. Wenn ich eins zum Anklippen will, würd ich das nehmen, ja.


 
Preiswert ist für Dich max. 20-30 Euro, schätze ich? In dem Bereich wird die Luft wohl eng. Das t.bone GC 100 USB kann ich jedenfalls nicht empfehlen. Hatte das mal hier zum Vergleich und war ziemlich enttäuscht. Logitech hatte da mal ein ganz brauchbares für ca. 20 Euro, das Logitech USB Desktop Microphone (980186-0914) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU, das aber anscheinend nicht mehr angeboten wird. Vielleicht gibt es das noch gebraucht. Ansonsten fallen mir spontan keine besonderen Lösungen in dem Bereich ein. Einige sehr günstige Modelle gibt es, denen ich persönlih aber nicht so viel zutrauen würde. Einen Versuch ist aber mitunter wert.


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. November 2013)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Preiswert ist für Dich max. 20-30 Euro, schätze ich? In dem Bereich wird die Luft wohl eng. Das t.bone GC 100 USB kann ich jedenfalls nicht empfehlen. Hatte das mal hier zum Vergleich und war ziemlich enttäuscht. Logitech hatte da mal ein ganz brauchbares für ca. 20 Euro, das Logitech USB Desktop Microphone (980186-0914) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU, das aber anscheinend nicht mehr angeboten wird. Vielleicht gibt es das noch gebraucht. Ansonsten fallen mir spontan keine besonderen Lösungen in dem Bereich ein. Einige sehr günstige Modelle gibt es, denen ich persönlih aber nicht so viel zutrauen würde. Einen Versuch ist aber mitunter wert.


 
Die sehr günstigen Modelle interessieren mich. Ansonsten hol ich mir wirklich das Zalman ZM-MIC1..


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. November 2013)

Ich glaub ich kauf doch kein X3/X5. Grad mitbekommen, das mein Gammel S2 sogar 64GB-Karten lesen kann. Momentan hängst nur im Auto für Spotify. OTG ist hier doch ne brauchbare Lösung


----------



## Thallassa (7. November 2013)

Ja, nach groben 8 Stunden Hören und Vergleichen mit dem X3 muss ich sagen, das Teil überzeugt mich gar nicht.
Ich hab mir wirklich schwer getan, Unterschiede zwischen dem One und dem X3 festzustellen, die nicht sounding-abhängig waren.
Der FiiO X3 bietet zwar die Kapazität die ich brauche und das Klang ist minimal besser, als der des One (möchte ich meinen) aber das reicht nicht, um 240€ und das absolut mieseste UI zu rechtfertigen.
Bleibe erstmal beim One. Ich seh ohnehin schwarz, dass mal wieder halbwegs vernünftige DAPs auf den Markt kommen =/ FiiO hat gute Ansätze, gute Preise, aber Bedienbarkeit... Pfui!!


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. November 2013)

Nostalgie! Ich fands klasse 

Ich schau mir mal den E18 an bzw. warte eh noch bis Dezember. Da soll angeblich der E19 kommen


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. November 2013)

So da meine DGX ne Macke hat(Kopfhörer wird am Frontpanel zwar erkannt es kommt aber kein Ton an, Mikro wird hinten zwar erkannt aber es kommt kein Ton an, also muss ich den KH immer hinten und das Mikro vorne anschließen)

und ich ja auf Geld zurück (oder gibts bei MF nur Gutschrift?) spekulier da ich mich vielleicht zu nem ACX III durchring und der sowieso mit der kollidieren würde, würde ich mir gerne ne externe anschaffen, Budget 60-70€ ich dachte da an ne Creative Soundblaster HD oder wie hieß die Asus Xonar noch mal? Welche wäre denn besser?


----------



## BlackNeo (7. November 2013)

Nimm die ASUS Xonar U7, die ist mMn der Soundblaster deutlich vorraus.

Oder wenn du auf Softwarespielerei verzichten kannst den FiiO Olympus e10, der ist klanglich auf dem Niveau einer STX.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Echt? Also ist ein HE300 und ein E10 ganz ok? Oder kann man da mit einem etwas besseren FiiO's (brauchbar) mehr rausholen?


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. November 2013)

Wer nutzt von euch eigentlich auch Spotify Premium? Ich selber kenne wenige Leute, bin aber bereit 10€ dafür zu zahlen im Monat und würde nicht mehr ohne leben wollen.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Ich brauch Spotify nicht, Youtube ist mMn besser, da Lifegigs eh mehr Bock machen 

Wie gut sind die Behringer MS20? Sind die empfehlenswert?


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. November 2013)

Habs als Tarifoption und nutze es im Auto


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. November 2013)

Das blöde ist nur, dass ich wohl nur ne Gutschrift von MF bekomm. Wie viele besser ist der olympus e10 denn als die U7?


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Nehmen sich glaube beide kaum was. Kommt auch auf deinen KH/Anlage an.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. November 2013)

Wäre super, wenn die Experten unter euch mal hier gucken könnten : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread.html


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. November 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Nehmen sich glaube beide kaum was. Kommt auch auf deinen KH/Anlage an.



Tu nich so als hättest du Ahnung, das weiß ich auch selbst. Dein Rumgepose geht mir außerdem auch tierisch aufn Sack.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Was willst du denn?
Ich habe mich da auch selbst mal schlau gemacht.


----------



## Thallassa (7. November 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wäre super, wenn die Experten unter euch mal hier gucken könnten : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread.html



Der link führt auf seite 1 des diskussionsthreads - ich denke, wir sollen aber wo anders schauen?

@deluxe: warum ein he-300? Der soll recht uninteressant sein.
Der e10 wäre, im blick auf khv und dac-part generell die bessere wahl, auch klanglich ist er einer u7 noch ne gute ecke voraus.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Ich will mich aber nicht von Vorurteilen beurteilen, ich gehe hin und kaufe mir den KH, der mir gefällt (und im Preisrahmen bleibt!)


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. November 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Der link führt auf seite 1 des diskussionsthreads - ich denke, wir sollen aber wo anders schauen?
> 
> @deluxe: warum ein he-300? Der soll recht uninteressant sein.
> Der e10 wäre, im blick auf khv und dac-part generell die bessere wahl, auch klanglich ist er einer u7 noch ne gute ecke voraus.



Der gibts aber leider nicht bei MF? Ich denke mal die werden mir nur ne Gutschrift für sie ausstellen?


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Wenn du deine U7 inne der 2 Wochen wieder wegschickst? Bei meinem HS damals haben sie das Geld wieder in Form von Echtgeld zurückerstattet.


----------



## Diavel (7. November 2013)

Beim Widerruf innerhalb der 14 Tage nach Erhalt der Ware muss der Kaufpreis auch ausgezahlt werden. Nur ne Gutschrift ist nicht ok.


----------



## 0815 (7. November 2013)

Bringen soundkarten eigentlich auch für bluetooth kopfhörer was?


----------



## Diavel (7. November 2013)

Nö. Bringt nix.


----------



## 0815 (7. November 2013)

Gibts eine Möglichkeit Equalizer Einstellungen für bluetooth Kopfhörer vorzunehmen. Beispielsweise mehr/weniger Bässe, Höhen etc?


----------



## Lee (7. November 2013)

Direkt im Abspielprogramm


----------



## Thallassa (7. November 2013)

@ Deluxe: genau deswegen hatte ich gefragt, ich wollte dich vom blindkauf abhalten. Wenn der am besten gefällt, gibts keine einwände 

@ pommes: mf erstattet das geld, wenn du innerhalb der 14-tage frist bleibst


----------



## 0815 (7. November 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Direkt im Abspielprogramm


 
Bei winamp ok, aber wie schaut's bei youtube oder games aus?


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. November 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> @ Deluxe: genau deswegen hatte ich gefragt, ich wollte dich vom blindkauf abhalten. Wenn der am besten gefällt, gibts keine einwände
> 
> @ pommes: mf erstattet das geld, wenn du innerhalb der 14-tage frist bleibst



Nope, ist schon zu lang her.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich Verstärkermodulen.
Der Variosub wurde damals in der K+T mit einem AM-120 und einem SAM-2 getestet. Der AM-120 hat scheinbar ein Hochpassfilter eingebaut, der als Subsonic-Filter agiert, anders lässt sich der Text und die unterschiedlichen Messungen bei ein und dem selben Lautsprecher nicht erklären.

Weiß jemand wie es da beim DT150 aussieht?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. November 2013)

Eine DT150 habe ich bei mir verbaut. Das Teil hat über DIP-Schalter einstellbaren Bassboost *oder* Subsonic-Filter. Den kannst Du so einstellen, dass ab 23, 20 oder 18 Hz abwärts mit mir gerade unbekannter Steilheit (ich glaube 12 oder 18 dB/oct) gefiltert wird.
*Alternativ* kannst Du halt bei 20, 25, 30, 35, 40 oder 45 Hz um 3 oder 6 dB anheben.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. November 2013)

0815 schrieb:


> Bei winamp ok, aber wie schaut's bei youtube oder games aus?


 kp, obs bei bluetooth KH auch der fall ist...aber normalerweise kann man direkt in den sound einstellungen von windows auch nen EQ aktivieren


----------



## Bier (9. November 2013)

*@soth: *Haste vor dir einen zu bauen?


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

Ja, ich spiele schon eine Weile mit dem Gedanken (komplett) aufzurüsten.
Meine CT265 sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber besser geht es bekanntlich immer  und untenherum fehlt teilweise auch ein bisschen etwas. Da war der erste Gedanke gleich: Subwoofer
Am PC ist das natürlich nicht optimal, also habe ich mich mal nach anderen Lautsprechern umgesehen.
In der engeren Auswahl sind zur Zeit die Studio 1, Fox, New Orange und die Blue Small Light, der Subwoofer will mir aber nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, deshalb schiele ich da immer noch Richtung Variosub...


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. November 2013)

kleine Selbstbau-Subs sind auch recht teuer. Ich hab keinen so richtig gefunden und deshalb nen Canton Bandpass gekauft. Der bringt echt noch was und ist klein genug. Was größeres würde ich mir nie hinstellen


----------



## Bier (9. November 2013)

Ich kann das Teil auf jeden Fall wärmstens empfehlen. Hab mir 2 Stück der 100 Liter Variante gebaut und das was da rauskommt ist wahnsinn.
Egal ob leise oder laut, die machen einfach Spass  Und die können verdammt laut und tief. Hab zur Zeit 2 Gewichtscheiben pro Chassis drin. Klang für mich am besten.
So gehen die locker deutlich hörbar bzw. spürbar bis 20hz runter.
Gibt sicher noch bessere, aber bis jetzt hab ich nirgendwo so guten Bass gehört wie bei mir im Zimmer.
Aber auf jeden Fall Verstrebungen reinbauen. Hab den ersten am Anfang ohne gebaut, weil die in der K+T nicht erwähnt wurden und hab ihn nachher nochmal neu gemacht.
Klingt bei hohen Pegeln nochmal ne Ecke sauberer.


----------



## Thallassa (9. November 2013)

Bier schrieb:


> Ich kann das Teil auf jeden Fall wärmstens empfehlen. Hab mir 2 Stück der 100 Liter Variante gebaut und das was da rauskommt ist wahnsinn.
> Egal ob leise oder laut, die machen einfach Spass  Und die können verdammt laut und tief.
> Gibt sicher noch bessere, aber bis jetzt hab ich nirgendwo so guten Bass gehört wie bei mir im Zimmer.



Stehen die Subs am gleichen Ort? Also quasi ein 2.2 System? Wenn ja, was ist der Sinn dahinter? (Hab jetzt schon öfter von .2-Systemen gelesen) - wenn nicht, kann die Frage zumindest beim persönlichen Bezug ingoriert werden.
Hast du die 100l-Teile am PC aufgestellt, oder gesondert? Würde mich stark interessieren, wo man sowas dickes noch gut aufstellt. Ich hätte bei mir wohl absolut keinen Platz dafür, aber der BlueSky genügt mir in meiner 12m²-Abstellkammer vorerst.


----------



## Bier (9. November 2013)

Die stehen ca. auf der Hälfte des Raumes rchts und links an der Wand.
Sinn dahinter ist die gleichmäßigere Verteilung vom Bass im Raum.
Und bei Parallelschaltung natürlich noch der Pegelzugewinn.

Wenn ich Musik höre hab ich die Subs also rechts und links vor mir. Wenn ich am PC sitze hab ich sie hinter mir.


----------



## soth (9. November 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> kleine Selbstbau-Subs sind auch recht teuer. Ich hab keinen so richtig gefunden und deshalb nen Canton Bandpass gekauft. Der bringt echt noch was und ist klein genug. Was größeres würde ich mir nie hinstellen


 Ich finde 14l jetzt nicht gerade viel und teuer ist er auch nicht unbedingt 
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente 

*@Variosub
*Meine Räumlichkeiten sind auch begrenzt, wahrscheinlich würde ich aber trotzdem die 100l Variante bauen und das Teil sowohl bei Lautstärke als auch Tiefgang künstlich ausbremsen. 
Subsonic so bei 30-35Hz, für Musik braucht es sowieso fast nie mehr und alles darunter würde ich in meinem (derzeitigen,) kleinen Raum sowieso nur per DSP ordentlich realisieren können. 
Lautstärketechnisch ist in einer Mietwohnung auch nicht viel drin solange noch andere Leute im Haus sind.

Nächstes Jahr ist aber ein Umzug geplant und ich würde mir in den Hintern beißen, wenn ich dann wieder Aufrüsten "müsste".
Sollten alle Stricke reißen, unterstützt er die Anlage meines Vaters oder ich schau mal, was sich unterm Dach einrichten lässt


----------



## BlackNeo (10. November 2013)

Soooo, ich war heute mit meinem Dad bei der Dynaudio vorführung in Hassfurt bei HiFi Schlegelmilch, einem SEHR gut sortierten Euronics Markt mit wahnsinniger Auswahl und 2 Studios. 

Vorneweg noch gleich: Ich beschreibe den Klang nach bestem Wissen und hab auch schon einiges an High-End LS gehört, unter anderem Tidal Sunray, Tidal Agoria, B&W 800D, KEF Blade, Canton Reference 1.2, etc. Ich gehe aber bei meinen Beschreibungen von meinem Alltagsequipment aus, das sind ein Superlux HD668-B, ein Meelec A151 und ein Altes Paar Grundig Monitore an nem Onkyo A8250. Keine Oberklasse, aber ganz solide. Die meisten der Aufnahmen kannte ich vorher auch nicht

Die haben die ganze B&W CM Linie, die 800D und 802D, fast das komplette Dynaudio Sortiment, Accuphase, T&A (Elektronik UND Lautsprecher) Canton (von GLE bis Reference), Naim (auch die Lautsprecher), Rotel, NAD, Marantz und noch VIEL mehr da. Auch an Kopfhörern sind die SEHR gut ausgestattet, alle HiFimänner ab dem HE 500 und deren Elektronik, HD700, HD800 und die Verstärker dazu und auch viele kleinere.

Erst wurde ich sehr herzlich begrüßt, es gab Kuchen und Getränke und man konnte sich mit den anderen interessierten schön Unterhalten. Dann wurden wir rein gebeten, es gab 9 Sitzplätze, ich saß vorne links, war aber trotzdem fast mittig, die Lautsprecher waren gut aufstellt und reicht weit auseinander, der Raum war ungefähr 30m² groß.

Die Kette bestand aus einer Accuphase DP 800/ DC 801 Laufwerk/Wandler-Kombi, das Laufwerk hing per Koax am Wandler, der ging per XLR in die C 3800 und die hat die Musik dann natürlichh symmetrisch an zwei Accu A200 Monos gegeben. Höchste Referenz also, verkabelt war das ganze mit der teuersten Kabelserie von Kimber. Das ganze stand auf einem Creaktiv-Rack, welches Modell das war: keine Ahnung 

Zu den Lautsprechern: Die Evidence Platinum ist riesig, aber sehr schlank. Und sie wirkt einfach umwerfend, vor so viel Eleganz möchte man sich fast verneigen 

Erst mal gab es von Roland Hoffmann, Produktmanager von Dynaudio Deutschland, eine kleine Einführung in das Unternehmen. Er hat einiges zu Dynaudios Klangphilosophie, den in den Lautsprechern verbauten Techniken und vor allem zum Raum und der wichtigkeit einer korrekten Positionierung gesagt, dann hat er noch einen der Tieftöner die in der Evidence stecken herumgereicht. Sehr imposant, denn der Tieftöner ist recht klein, hat aber eine ziemlich dicke Schwingspule und einen sehr soliden Korb. Sowas mal in der Hand haben zu können ist toll 

Dann kam er auch gleich zur Musik:

Zuerst wurde eine Blues-Akkustikversion von "Wake me up before you go go" gespielt, gesungen von ner Sängerin mit sehr schöner Stimme, ihr Name ist mir leider entfallen. Beleitet wurde sie von einem Bass, allerdings fand ich die Version des Songs grässlich, das passt einfach nicht. Der reine Klang war aber sehr schön. Besonders das geklopfe auf dem Bass war interessant, Herr Hoffmann meinte man könnte erst auf ner hochwertigen Anlage überhaupt ausmachen dass es Geklopfe ist und nicht andere Geräusche, wie z.B. das Herunterfallen vom Bogen. Ob das stimmt kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab die Aufnahme das erste mal gehört und finde sie auch nicht im Netz...

Der zweite Song war "Evil Dub" von DJ Trentemoeller. Ich liebe die Effekte die da genutzt werden, aber so extrem Räumlich habe ich sie noch NIE gehört! Und den Song hab ich schon mal an nem Paar Canton Reference 1.2 gehört, aber die Dynaudio ist da ne ganz andere Liga. Es ist, als ob die Funken wirklich durch den Raum fliegen würden, als würden kleine Blitze zwischen den Lautsprechern zucken und als würden wirklich Tropfen auf den Boden platschen. Wahnsinn! Die Canton war dagegen eher zurückhaltend und hat den Bass leider viel zu stark betont, den konnte man bei der Evidence gut wahrnehmen, aber er hat sich nie in den Vordergrund gedrängt.
Am meisten beeindruckt aber wie schon gesagt die irre Räumlichkeit und die Staffelung der Effekte, mir ist fast die Kinnlade runtergefallen 

Danach wurde es wieder etwas ruhiger, gespielt wurde "A hard day's night", gesungen von Goldie Hawn. Der Song hatte sehr viel Charme, da die gute Frau Hawn ihn mit wunderbar viel Gefühl und Swing in der Stimme rüberbringt. Das Orchester war sehr sauber gestaffelt, die Stimme klang sehr sauber , allerdings hat bei den Stimmen irgendwie jedes Mal (egal welcher Track) der letze Tick Griff, Weite und Fülle gefehlt.

Es ging ruhig weiter, Herr Hoffmann legte "Perfect Day" von Lou Reed auf. Erst in der originalen Version (ca. eine Minute), danach in einer frühen Studioversion, als es noch "Summer's Day" hieß. Man hat sofort gemerkt dass die Aufnahme ziemlich schlecht war, Herr Hoffmann meinte ein sehr guter Lautsprecher zeige sowas natürlich auf, es würde aber trotzdem gut klingen und man kann in den Song reinkommen. Fand ich seltsam, mir kam es nicht so vor, aber Musik ist ja sehr subjektiv.
Die Aufnahme klang auf jeden Fall schon direkt nach einer frühen Übung, die Saiten wurden viel zu schrf angespielt und auch ein oder zweimal bei hoher Spannung losgelassen, das hat unschön geknallt. Die Stimme war nicht sehr sauber. Allerdings wurde dieses gesamte, unsaubere und scharfe Klangbild von der Evidence sehr gut wiedergegeben, es klang wirklich als ob der gute Lou im Raum sitzt und an seinem Song übt.

Darauf wurde dann Skyfall gespielt, als intrumentale Version. Das war wunderbar, ich hab Gänsehaut bekommen als das Orchester aufspielte.  Da ist mir dann auch der extreme Raum den die Evidence erzeugt aufgefallen. Es ist als wäre der Raum erst 10m hinter der Wand zu Ende. Das trägt extrem gut zum Flair des Orchesters bei. Man konnte wunderbar jedes Detail des Songs raushören und auch die Anspielungen auf andere Themen aus den 007-Filmen erkennen. Ich kann sie zwar nicht zuordnen, aber man wird sie auf jeden Fall als Bond-Fan hören und sich denken "Das kenne ich".

Danach wurde es wieder etwas ruhiger, es wurde eine Live-Aufnahme von Harry Belafonte's "Mama Look a Boo-Boo" gespielt. Mein erster Eindruck war etwas skeptisch, die Räumlichkeit war zwar da, aber die Bühne war dieses Mal recht schnell zu Ende, liegt wohl an der Aufnahme. Der Charaker war schön, warm und humorvoll, weil auch der Dirigent und ein kleiner Chor mitsingen, Belafonte musste oft lachen als diese aufgehört hatten zu singen^^

Der vorletzte Song war von Kraftwerk "Die Roboter". Ich kannte den Song vorher nicht und finde ihn jetzt auch nicht so toll, aber rein klanglich waren die Effekte wie bei Trentemoeller ziemlich beeinduckend, jedoch merkt man da schon dass sich weniger Mühe beim abmischen gegeben wurde, es fehlte die extreme Bühne die die Evidence erzeugen könnte.

Zuletzt wurde Rimsky-Korsakov's "Dance of the Tumblers" gespielt. Da hat die Evidence nochmal alles aus der Aufnahme geholt und eine für mich beinahe perfekte Bühne aufgebaut (nur die der Tidal fand ich besser). In Staffelung, Details und Dynamik war der Lautsprecher extrem beeindruckend, was da an Klanggewitter auf einen zukam hat mich umgehaun. Ich konnte exakt hören wo welches Instrument saß und auch recht gut abschätzen wie viele Streicher, Trompeten, etc. grade spielten 

Mein Fazit: Dei Evidence ist ein extrem guter Lausprecher, schlank und groß, extrem hochwertig. Der Klangcharakter ist neutral und authentisch, nicht absolut kühl, aber auch nicht viel geschönt, einfach sehr Musikalisch und ausgewogen. Sie kann viel und druckvollen, vor allem aber sehr schnellen Bass erzeugen, der aber nicht in den Vordergrund sticht. Der Detailreichtum ist faszinierend und das beeindruckendsde ist die durchgezogene und sehr räumliche Bühne, besonders in der Tiefe. Allerdings fehlt bei Stimmen etwas der Griff und Fülle, die waren etwas zu flach für so einen Top-Lautsprecher.

Ob sie die 64.000€ wert ist sei mal dahingestellt, bei High-End ist der Preis mMn immer ziemlich hoch für das gebotene, je teurer desto schlechter wird das P/L, aber wer es sich leisten kann wird SEHR glücklich damit werden. An einer anderen Kette wurde die Evidence Platinum nicht vorgeführt, mir wurde aber von Herrn Hoffmann gesagt dass die Platinum sehr guter Elektronik möchte und davon stark profitiert. Da das schon bei der Confidence auftritt und auch diese schon von einm Upgrade von nem Accuphase E 406 über C 2400 mit P-450 und schließlich C 3800 mit M2000 extrem profitiert und jede Veränderung zeigt (wie Frank Armbruster in seinem Blog schreibt und dem Mann vertaue ich, der weiß von was er schreibt) wird das wohl bei der Evidence erst recht so sein.

Extrem Leistungshungrig ist sie scheinbar nicht, die A200er haben max. 190 Watt aufgefahren (beim letzten Stück in den Crescendi).

Ich hoffe mal ich konnte den Eindruck der Evidence gut einfangen, mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht sie zu hören.

Es gab am Ende noch ne CD mit 3 Songs: Von Blues Company "The River", von Natasha "Tell me what you're gonna do" und von Xiomara "La Llave". Klingt alles echt gut, mal zwischendurch sehr entspannend 

P.S.: Ich konnte mich danach auch noch schön 15 Minuten mit Herrn Hoffmann unterhalten und er konnte mir gute Tipps geben was ich denn am besten kaufe. Wenn ich mich gegen den HD800 und für ein Paar Lautsorecher entscheide könnte es auch gut ne Dynaudio Excite werden


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. November 2013)

Die Mutter aller Posts


----------



## Coldhardt (10. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für diese in der Tat sehr ausführliche Beschreibung deiner Eindrücke beim Probehören!


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2013)

Das ist in der Tat korrekt.
Vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Beschreibung!


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2013)

Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr in Zukunft eigenen Inhalt und Zitat in einem vernünftigem Verhältnis nutzt. Man kann auch ohne Vollzitat antworten.


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

Dann tut es auch 

Bier, wie hast du deinen Sub versteift? Einfach nur mit einem/zwei Kreuz(en) im mittleren Bereich?


----------



## Bier (10. November 2013)

Ich hab 2 Kreuze verbaut. Eins etwas weiter hinten und eins relativ mittig.
Die beiden Kreuze sind noch miteinander verbunden und vom hinteren Kreuz geht noch eine Strebe an die Rückwand des Subs.
Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Hab da auch leider kein Foto von.
Zu not versuch ich das mal aufzuzeichnen.
Hab dafür 22er MDF genommen und ich mein die Streben waren 6cm breit.

*Edit: *Was ich erst machen wollte (ich weiß nicht ob es besser ist) war ein oder zwei Bretter parallel zur Schallwand einzusetzen. Dann entweder wie die Schallwand mit einem großen Loch, oder eben mehrere kleinere.


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

Ich glaube da hätten gerne ein paar Leute Urlaub und der ein oder andere Doppelaccount gehört entfernt, sowie der Hauptaccount gebannt.



Bier schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Kreuze verbaut. Eins etwas weiter hinten und eins relativ mittig.
> Die beiden Kreuze sind noch miteinander verbunden und vom hinteren Kreuz geht noch eine Strebe an die Rückwand des Subs.
> Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Hab da auch leider kein Foto von.
> Zu not versuch ich das mal aufzuzeichnen.
> ...


Also hast du nur 2 kleine Kreuze aus Streben gebaut und hinten abgestützt!?
Okay, ich werde das Ganze wohl mehr versteifen, analog zu dem Erfahrungsbericht auf quintaudio:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bier (10. November 2013)

Ja genau so ist es.
Ok mit dem wie es auf dem Bild abgebildet ist solltest du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## sir qlimax (11. November 2013)

Wegen sound hab ich mal ne kurze Frage: 

Bei meinem reloop KH ansteckmic war ne Batterie dabei. Wer ne Ahnung wo die hin soll? Habe so nichts gefunden wo die hin könnte?


----------



## BlackNeo (11. November 2013)

Die kommt in den Mikro-Adapter, der liefert mit Hilfe der Batterie die benötigte Eingangsspannung für das Mikro bei Geräten die das nicht können.

Also wenn du z.B. ein Mischpult hast, das nicht die nötige Eingangsspannung fürs Mikro liefert steckst du den großen 6,3mm Adapter mit der Batterie drinnen ins Mischpult, steckst das Mikro an den Adapter und schaltest ihn ein, dann kannst das Mikro nutzen.


----------



## kero81 (12. November 2013)

Soundausgabe über HDMI nur mit installiertem Nivea Hd Audio Treiber möglich? Korrekt?! Bekomme mit der Capture Card die per HDMI eingespeist wird keinen Ton aufgenommen. Liegt doch bestimmt an dem fehlenden Nivea ( Jahaaa Nvidia) Treiber?!


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. November 2013)

Wat?


----------



## kero81 (12. November 2013)

Wie Wat?!  Ob der Sound über HDMI "NUR" ausgegeben werden kann wenn der Nvidia HD Audio Treiber installiert ist will ich wissen?!


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich, was spricht denn dagegen den zu installieren?


----------



## kero81 (12. November 2013)

Nix, hab ihn bis dato nie gebraucht.


----------



## Todesklinge (13. November 2013)

Hiho

Habe X-Fi Titanium myfatality Soundkarte und eine Logitech Z-5500 5.1 Soundanlage.

Angeschlossen ist das über das rote Lichtkabel, ist das Lichtkabel besser als Chinch oder Coxialdingsbumbs?

Macht sich da Klangqualitativ ein Unterschied?


----------



## DaxTrose (13. November 2013)

Hier sind einige Posts ausgeblendet worden, da dies zwar ein Diskussionsthread ist, aber nicht als private Chatfunktion dienen sollte! 

*@Todesklinge:* Das rote Lichtkabel und das Coxialkabel übertragen beide das Signal auf digitalem Wege. Ich habe noch keinen Unterschied zwischen digitalem Coxial und Lichtleiter hören können! Wenn Du das Logitech Z-5500 5.1 daran anschließt, umgehst Du den  D/A-Wandler der X-Fi und das Logitech übernimmt diese Aufgabe. Somit  könntest Du auch direkt an den digitalen Ausgang vom Motherboard gehen,  sofern vorhanden.


----------



## Thallassa (13. November 2013)

Dass das Netzteil eines PCs Klang beeinflusst ist klar - aber SATA-Kabel?  Ernsthaft? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## DaxTrose (13. November 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Dass das Netzteil eines PCs Klang beeinflusst ist klar ...


 In wiefern? Meinst Du, wenn die Soundkarte zu dicht am Netzteil gesteckt wird und schlecht entkoppelt/abgeschirmt ist?




Thallassa schrieb:


> ...aber SATA-Kabel?  Ernsthaft? Wenn ja, warum?


Das würde ich auch gerne wissen. Aber wie kommst Du darauf? Auf wen oder was beziehst Du Dich?


----------



## Thallassa (13. November 2013)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> In wiefern? Meinst Du, wenn die Soundkarte zu dicht am Netzteil gesteckt wird und schlecht entkoppelt/abgeschirmt ist?


Nein, allgemein zwischen minderwertigeren und besseren Netzteilen. Zu tief stecke ich da als elektro/physikscheuer Mensch nicht drinnen, aber scheinbar beeinflussen verschiedene Kondensatoren, Schaltungen und Restwelligkeitsstärken (etc. etc.) den Klang. Aus dem Selbstversuch habe ich das nur mal mit einem Xilence Redwing Series 350W verglichen, im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen Platimax. Das Ergebnis war in etwa das gleiche, wie der Klang mit und ohne Mischpult in meiner Audiokette -> rauer, undynamischer, schwächerer Tiefenbassbereich. 




DaxTrose schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch gerne wissen. Aber wie kommst Du darauf? Auf wen oder was beziehst Du Dich?


Ich hatte heute ein längeres Gespräch mit einem Audio-Puristen, der lieber eine mSata-SSD für seinen neuen Musikstreamingrechner wollte, anstatt einer normalen SSD mit SATA-Kabel, weil das scheinbar den Klang beeinflusst. 
 Ich hatte jetzt zwischen Arbeit und Abendessen noch keine Zeit das ausgiebig zu recherchieren, aber wollte das hier mal einwerfen.

Dazu hab ich fix 5 Links gefunden:
Surprisingly, SATA cables do sound different... | AVForums
Audiophile journo gets a kicking over blog post | ITProPortal.com
Super SATA cables for better sound quality? - Hydrogenaudio Forums
SATA cable | Computer Audio | Forum | JPLAY - hi-end audio player for Windows
Can SATA cables make your music sound better? | PC Pro blog


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. November 2013)

Mal ne Codec Frage:
Und zwar Internetradio. 

Wie sehr, bzw ist, AAC+ 96kbps nem 192kbps MP3 Stream unterlegen? Am Handy käme einem die geringere Nutzung der Bandbreite nämlich zu gute.


----------



## Diavel (13. November 2013)

192kbit/s was für mp3? CBR? VBR?


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2013)

Bei dem original MP3 Codec wäre die Qualität fast identisch. Mit nem aktuellen Lame und VBR dagegen dürfte der Unterschied mit >50€ Kopfhörer hörbar sein.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. November 2013)

Da steht die wunderbare Bezeichnung High Quality MP3. 
Das bringt mir/euch halt gar nix. Falls es hilft es handelt sich im speziellen Falle um Hardbase.fm.
Obwohl ich AKG K518 nutze, die ja jetzt nicht so grottig sind, hört sich der AAC nur minimal dumpfer an (sei dazu gesagt das ich AAC sonst ggnüber MP3 bevorzuge; code immer in 256er AAC).
Hmm also Mobil wirds dann wohl AAC und daheim MP3.

Warum sind Internetradiostreams eig generell so medium quali? Ich mein 320er streamen ist doch heute kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Warum sind Internetradiostreams eig generell so medium quali? Ich mein 320er streamen ist doch heute kein Problem mehr.


 Für den Empfänger mag das stimmen, für den Host bedeutet das aber nach wie vor deutlich mehr Bandbreite und die kostet nach wie vor Geld.


----------



## soth (14. November 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute ein längeres Gespräch mit einem Audio-Puristen, der lieber eine mSata-SSD für seinen neuen Musikstreamingrechner wollte, anstatt einer normalen SSD mit SATA-Kabel, weil das scheinbar den Klang beeinflusst.
> Ich hatte jetzt zwischen Arbeit und Abendessen noch keine Zeit das ausgiebig zu recherchieren, aber wollte das hier mal einwerfen.http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2010/08/18/can-sata-cables-make-your-music-sound-better/


Das sagt für mich schon alles:





> My only guess is that the Super SATAs reject interference significantly  better than the standard cables and in so doing lower the noise floor  revealing greater low-level musical detail and presentational  improvements in the soundstage and the ‘air’ around instruments.



Die Forderung mit der höheren Bitrate kommt auch immer mal wieder gerne bei youtube auf, aber da machen sich wohl nur die wenigsten Gedanken, wieviel Spericherplatz und Bandbreite das kostet...


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (14. November 2013)

Bringt FLAC was ? Oder reicht 320kb ? Was meint ihr könnt ihr mich da aufklären ? Ich habe nähmlich ganz viel FLAC. Hören tu ich die durch ein Onkyo AVR 626


----------



## Bier (14. November 2013)

Was haste denn fuer Lautsprecher dran? Ich sag mal so, die meisten Leute hoeren nichtmal n Unterschied zwischen ner vernuenftigen 192kbit VBR MP3 Datei und flac, aber am besten du testest einfach selber mal. Dann merkst du ja ob es fuer dich einen Unterschied gibt oder nicht. Am besten eignet sich dafuer wohl ein Blindtest wie das ABX Plugin fuer foobar.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (14. November 2013)

Ich hab Nubert NuLine 34 dran sogar 6mm Kabel dran also Querschnitt sind 2,00 m lang die Kabel^^


----------



## Bier (14. November 2013)

Sind ja schonmal keine schlechten Lautsprecher. Es gibt mit Sicherheit Leute die damit einen Unterschied hoeren, aber wie gesagt am besten einfach selber probieren


----------



## Thallassa (14. November 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Das sagt für mich schon alles:
> 
> Die Forderung mit der höheren Bitrate kommt auch immer mal wieder gerne bei youtube auf, aber da machen sich wohl nur die wenigsten Gedanken, wieviel Spericherplatz und Bandbreite das kostet...


 Ahja. Also ungefähr mehr Hokuspokus als tatsächlicher Klanggewinn.



Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Bringt FLAC was ? Oder reicht 320kb ? Was  meint ihr könnt ihr mich da aufklären ? Ich habe nähmlich ganz viel  FLAC. Hören tu ich die durch ein Onkyo AVR 626


 
Du kannst auch hier mal lesen, was man denn zwischen FLAC und Mp3 so hören kann: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-1049.html#post5661396

Das hatte ich geschrieben, weil Informationen darüber recht spärlich waren. Vielleicht hilft's ^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. November 2013)

zu dem dauerthema 'mp3 oder flac' habe ich neulich auch mal n kleinen test gemacht, der allerdings noch nicht review fähig ist.
ich bin der meinung, dass man durchaus einen kleinen unterschied hören kann. ABER (!!!) dieser unterschied beschränkt sich größtenteils auf kleine nuancen, die nur im direkten vergleich von einzelnen 2 sekunden ausschnitten auffielen. bei hören ganzer lieder ist es mir nicht möglich gewesen genau einen unterschied zu erkennen...


----------



## Thallassa (14. November 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> zu dem dauerthema 'mp3 oder flac' habe ich neulich auch mal n kleinen test gemacht, der allerdings noch nicht review fähig ist.
> ich bin der meinung, dass man durchaus einen kleinen unterschied hören kann. ABER (!!!) dieser unterschied beschränkt sich größtenteils auf kleine nuancen, die nur im direkten vergleich von einzelnen 2 sekunden ausschnitten auffielen. bei hören ganzer lieder ist es mir nicht möglich gewesen genau einen unterschied zu erkennen...


 
So ging's mir auch. Weswegen ich größtenteils immer noch in .mp3 höre (zumal ich nur 2 SSDs im Rechner habe und mit einer Gesamtkapazität von 370GB immer um die 250GB - 300GB belegt habe, je nach dem, wieviele Spiele ich gerade installiert habe) - das FLAC-Zeugs liegt aber auf der Externen HDD.

Hatte mir auch schonmal überlegt das FLAC/Mp3-Zeug zu ner ausgiebigeren Review auszuweiten, mit häufigerem Hören der Lieder (Etwa: 20 oder 30 Mal) und mit besserer Sortierung als der spontanen, die ich damals gemacht hatte - das dann eben in nem eigenen Thread und je nach Qualität als Sticky  aber mir fehlt da leider die Zeit.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. November 2013)

ich bin eher Fan von OGG. Da ist der Unterschied zu FLAC geringer


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (14. November 2013)

Ich empfinde FLAC ist iwie lauter und es hat meiner Meinung nach etwa mehr Bass aber ich bin trz iwie nicht ganz zufrieden   habt ihr Tipps


----------



## Hänschen (14. November 2013)

Könnte wen aufheitern :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. November 2013)

süß 
meine SB18 werden wohl nächste Woche fertig. Lackiert wird aber erst im Sommer


----------



## Hänschen (14. November 2013)

Ich sehe gerade die SB18 haben einen sehr interessanten Frequenzgang ... Richtung 40 Hz mit einigen dB fallend *grübel*

Beeil dich mit dem Bauen und beschreib bitte den Klang Bloody  ... ob es auch schön grummelt und so (Edit: Grollen heisst es ^^)


Edit: hat die SB18 einen 5-Zöller verbaut ? ... nunja neben meinem Monitor ist leider kein Platz für sie, deswegen ruht meine Hoffnung ja auf den CT227 MK2 ^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. November 2013)

für den Schreibtisch hab ich die SB15 PC
Die gehen schon FAST tief genug. Hab aber nen Sub dazu


----------



## Monsjo (15. November 2013)

Ich meld mich auch mal. Ich hab bis jetzt die DT 770 Pro 250ohm und vom klang bin ich auch glücklich, aber diese "Badewanne" fällt mir langsam auf und nervt. Jetzt hab ich mir mal den DT 880 angeguckt, der soll ja klanglich fast genauso sein, aber eine bessere Bühne haben. 

Lohnt der Tausch? Probehören mach ich sowieso.  
Und wie viel kommt bei einem halboffenem Kopfhörer wirklich raus?


----------



## Darkseth (15. November 2013)

Wenn du weniger Bass willst, dann hör dir den dt 880 mal an.
Etwas neutraler (also auch weniger höhen) hätte der AKG K612 Pro.

Wieviel rauskommt, hängt von deiner Lautstärke ab. Kann man halt nicht beschreiben. So laut wie ICH immer höre, hört man noch leise was auf paar meter, das wars auch schon.


----------



## Monsjo (16. November 2013)

Der wäre offen.  
Am liebsten wäre mir geschlossen, aber die sollen alledasselbe Problem haben.


----------



## Diavel (16. November 2013)

Guck mal in Richtung Shure 840/940.


----------



## Monsjo (16. November 2013)

Die sehen schonmal nicht schlecht aus, aber ist die Impedanz von 44 Ohm zu wenig? 

Aber erstmal teste ich mal den DT 880, vom allgemeinen Klang meines DT 770 bin ich ja glücklich.


----------



## Diavel (16. November 2013)

Impedanz hat erstmal garnix mit Soundqualli zu tun. Der geilste Dynamiker den ich bisher hören konnte hat 32 Ohm (Fostex TH900).


----------



## Thallassa (16. November 2013)

Willst du denn überhaupt weniger Bass, oder weniger Hochtöne im Klang?... Das mit dem weniger Bass haben wir dir ja so in den Mund gelegt.


----------



## Monsjo (16. November 2013)

Schwierig zusagen, wenn ich Metal höre fällt mir halt auf, dass die Gitarren gerne verschluckt werden, oder habe zumindest das Gefühl.  

An der Soka liegt es nicht, da hab ich eine Olympus, die auch keine Probleme macht, außer dass sie manchmal nicht mit dem PC startet und ich dann neustarten muss.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (17. November 2013)

mal ne frage: beim ls-selbstbau kann man da die ls auch noch nach dem zusammenbau lackieren oder sollte man das immer davor machen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. November 2013)

Vorher machen und Abkleben sparen


----------



## DPr (17. November 2013)

Monsjo, kannst dir auch mal die AKG 271 Studio MKII anhören. Klanglich ganz ok (neutraler Klang). Nachteil sind leichter Minuspunkt bei Tragekomfort (bei mir ist auch noch einiges an Plastik gebrochen, aber das gehört hier nicht rein, sollte wohl eher Ausnahme sein)


----------



## _VFB_ (17. November 2013)

Guten Abend,
kennt jemand diesen Shop, bzw hat da schon jemand was bestellt? Ich würde mir dort gerne den ODAC bestellen. Der Preis ist ja sehr gut.


----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> mal ne frage: beim ls-selbstbau kann man da die ls auch noch nach dem zusammenbau lackieren oder sollte man das immer davor machen?



Ich klebe lieber Folie drüber, das dichtet auch gegen Gerüche ab und ist relativ einfach gemacht 
Die Decofolie aus dem Baumarkt für glaub 5 Euro die Rolle reicht für mich, es soll aber spezielle Folien für sowas geben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. November 2013)

da sieht man doch immer die Stosstellen


----------



## Bier (18. November 2013)

War schonmal jemand von euch in Bochum bei Udo? 
Das ist jetzt nicht soo weit von mir entfernt. Lohnt es sich da mal vorbeizuschauen?
Ich bin mir nämlich noch nicht 100% sicher welche Lautsprecher ich mir jetzt bauen soll.
Ist es ratsam vorher einen Termin zu vereinbaren, oder kann man da einfach so reinspazieren?


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. November 2013)

Ich war noch nicht da, da es mir zu weit ist. Es soll sich aber lohnen. Schreib Udo einfach ne Mail oder ruf an. Er wird dir dann sagen was er gerade da hat und wann du vorbeischauen kannst. Er hat nicht immer alle LS da.


----------



## Bier (18. November 2013)

Okay, dann werd ich das morgen mal machen denk ich. Ich würd nämlich schon ganz gerne zwei bestimmte Lautsprecher hören.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. November 2013)

welche hast du denn im Sinn?


----------



## Bier (18. November 2013)

Einmal die Axis220Neo und die Audible34.
Wobei ich eher zu ersteren tendiere, da sie etwas spaßiger abgestimmt sein soll.
Naja aber wer weiß, vielleicht kann mir der Udo ja dann auch noch andere Alternativen zeigen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. November 2013)

Hör dir auf jeden Fall auch die SB240 oder SB36 an, wenn er sie da hat. Ich bin von der SB-Serie echt begeistert.


----------



## Bier (18. November 2013)

Okay werd ich mal machen


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2013)

Hm, wo bekomm ich jetze ein paar Monitore für 100-150€ her die die arme Xonar D2 wieder aus der Obsoleszenz holen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. November 2013)

Ebay vielleicht?


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. November 2013)

meine SB18 sind fertig


----------



## soth (21. November 2013)

Mein Subwoofer auch


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. November 2013)

wie isser?


----------



## soth (21. November 2013)

Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut  
Es war nur etwas schwierig ihn an seinen Bestimmungsort zu transportieren, ganz leicht ist er nämlich nicht mehr und leider ziemlich unhandlich


----------



## Bier (21. November 2013)

Hast du jetzt den Variosub 100 gebaut? Welches Aktivmodul hast du genommen und wie viele Scheiben?


----------



## soth (21. November 2013)

Ja, ich habe die 100l Version gebaut, aber natürlich wegem dem Verstärkermodul (DT150), dem eingesetzten Chassis und den Verstrebungen im Volumen angepasst.
Eigentlich war geplant einfach das Tiefenmaß zu vergrößern, aber das wäre wohl zu viel des guten geworden, deshalb ist er jetzt breiter, sowie höher und etwas kürzer geworden.
Derzeit habe ich zwei Gewichte drin, viel habe ich damit aber noch nicht rumexperminetiert, da der Sub heute erst an seinen Bestimmungsort gewandert ist...

Die Verstrebungen sieht man hier einigermaßen gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal die Front:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal schräg von der Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für die miese Bildqualität...


----------



## Hänschen (23. November 2013)

Ich habe festgestellt dass Lautsprecher eine stark schwankende Impedanz haben, zB. von 8 Ohm bis 40 Ohm oder mehr mit heftigem Kurvenverlauf.
 Im Bassbereich schwankt es auch schon mal zwischen 8 und 30+ Ohm.

 Mir kam letztens der Gedanke dass eine Impedanz-Linearisierung (gibt es ja als eine Art Korrekturnetzwerk) vielleicht dem Verstärker im Bassbereich helfen könnte. Ich dachte da vielleicht an diese 12 Volt Verstärkerchen die bei meinen Lautsprechern im Bass so stark schwächelten - konturenloser Bassmatsch etc.
 Es geht hier nicht um Röhrenverstärker sondern vor allem um die digitalen Verstärker.

 Hat jemand ne Ahnung ?


----------



## BarFly (24. November 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt dass Lautsprecher eine stark schwankende Impedanz haben, zB. von 8 Ohm bis 40 Ohm oder mehr mit heftigem Kurvenverlauf.
> Im Bassbereich schwankt es auch schon mal zwischen 8 und 30+ Ohm.


Sorry, aber das ist nun wirklich eine längst bekannte Tatsache. Die Schwankungen können auch auch deutlich unter 2 Ohm gehen. Das überleben dann nur stabile Verstärker. JBL hatte solch einen, als Verstärkerkiller bekannten, Kandidaten im Angebot. Die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr Kappa 6?



> Mir kam letztens der Gedanke dass eine Impedanz-Linearisierung (gibt es ja als eine Art Korrekturnetzwerk) vielleicht dem Verstärker im Bassbereich helfen könnte. Ich dachte da vielleicht an diese 12 Volt Verstärkerchen die bei meinen Lautsprechern im Bass so stark schwächelten - konturenloser Bassmatsch etc.


Eigentlich eine gute Idee, keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert. Da es aber noch niemand gemacht hat, bezweifle ich die Machbarkeit.
Schau mal hier, da steht einiges:
Verstärker - Lautsprecher - Ohm Impedanz Ausgangswiderstand Ausgangsimpedanz Eingangswiderstand Eingangsimpedanz Spannungsanpassung Anpassung ausgleichen - keine Leistungsanpassung - Es gibt keine 4 oder 8 Ohm-Verstärker 4 - 8 - 16 Widerstand - Wider


----------



## BlackNeo (24. November 2013)

BarFly schrieb:


> JBL hatte solch einen, als Verstärkerkiller bekannten, Kandidaten im Angebot. Die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr Kappa 6?



JBL? Never. Das war Infinity mit der Kappa 9, die im Bassbereich eine Impedanz von 0,3 Ohm hatte.

@Hänschen. Wenn das ginge hätte man es wohl schon längst gemacht. Aber ic denke mal dass das kaum möglich ist. Da hilft nur ein potenter Amp.


----------



## dekay55 (24. November 2013)

Naja die Kappa 9 gehen auf 0.7ohm und das auch nur wenn man es mit den einstellungen Provoziert. Ist bei meinen Kappa Super CS1 nicht anders.

@BlackNeo JBL kommt sogar fast hin, JBL, Infinity, Harman Kardon, gehört eh alles einem Konzern


----------



## BlackNeo (24. November 2013)

Infinity macht ja leider nichts gescheites mehr, die Classica Reihe war das letzte was kam.

Naja, schon die regulären ~1,2 Ohm im Bassbereich waren krass^^


----------



## Hänschen (26. November 2013)

So ... das schlimmste Geleime hätte ich hinter mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Sind die Türstopper-Füsschen nicht süß ?


----------



## dekay55 (26. November 2013)

Das mim Sägen an der Kreissäge üben wir aber noch, das Holz ist ja total verbrannt 

@Blackneo naja selbst die sind mir schon zu neu, Kappa und Reference das waren die beiden guten Serien von Infinity, vorallem die Kappa haben es mir irgendwie angetan, hatte noch nie zuvor ne Frequenzweiche die fast 4kg auf die Wage gebracht hat, und da war noch nichtmal der Tiefbass Filter dabei


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. November 2013)

wofür? ne Mega-Spule? 
Ich lass mir mein Holz zum Glück CNC fräsen


----------



## dekay55 (26. November 2013)

Hochleistungs Keramik Wiederstände zur Impendanz anpassung, extrem dicke Luftspulen und das übliche gerümpel, das meiste gewicht dürft das Kupfer von den spulen ausmachen, muss aber auch dazu sagen, das Kappa Super CS1 Set ist für bis zu 500W RMS pro Kanal ausgelegt, und dementsprechend sind die Drähte in den Spulen dimensioniert. Allein der kasten vom Tiefpassfilter hat die abmessungen einer kleinen Endstufe, und wiegt auch so viel


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. November 2013)

gehört also wieder zu den Dingen, die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## dekay55 (26. November 2013)

Naja das kann man definieren wie man will, aber hier würd ich das nicht unbedingt sagen. 
Ich brauchs, genauso wie ich mein 60kg Woofer brauch, oder meine 2Kw fressende Anlage, usw.


----------



## Hänschen (26. November 2013)

Das war die Kreissäge aus dem Baumarkt ... die kennt wohl nur eine Drehzahl 

 Schlimmer ist dass die letzten Seitenteile beide ein bisschen vermurkst wurden von dem im Baumarkt, die werden einen fetten Millimeter zu kurz sein hinten 
 Die Typen haben die kleinen Bretter sowieso nicht gerne gesägt "normalerweise dürfen wir aus Sicherheitsgründen so kleine Bretter nicht sägen" bla bla


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. November 2013)

Taugt die Samsung HT-F4500/EN Heimkinoanlage was? Für 140€ gäbs die jetzt auf Amazon.


----------



## BlackNeo (26. November 2013)

Nein, das ist extrem mies.

Lieber sparen und ein Wharfedale Crystal 3 5.0 Set samt nem kleinen AVR kaufen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. November 2013)

Naja, ich wollte damit eigentlich nur die TV internen Lautsprecher ersetzen und dafür geb ich sicher keine 200+ aus. 

Ein USB Interface mit ein paar optischen Eingängen (mind. 2) würde die Sache allerdings überflüssig machen... Kennt ihr da sowas für unter 200 Kröten?


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2013)

FiiO D03K heißt meine Lösung für ein ähnliches Problem(Fernseher ohne brauchbaren Analogausgang).


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. November 2013)

Interessant, wie ist denn die Audioqualität so?


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2013)

Ich sehe das Ding etwa auf dem Niveau einer Xonar DX. Eine D2 ist im direkten Vergleich etwas weniger "künstlich".

Alles gehört auf zwei KEF iQ7, also sollte sich im tieferen Bassbereich was tun kann ich das eh nicht wiedergeben.


----------



## Bier (28. November 2013)

Ich hab immoment mangels Lautsprecher meine Samsung IN-Eaers am PC hängen, damit ich überhaupt Musik hören kann.
Jetzt hab ich grad im Schrank n Adapter von 6,3mm auf 3,5mm Klinke gefunden und die In-Ears am AVR angeschlossen.
Sollte ja eigentlich besser als der Onboardsound klingen.. 
Denkste  Total verzerrt und im Bassbereich reichlich übertrieben. Wenn ich auf Pure Direct schalte ist es etwas besser, aber auch dann kann ich die Lautstärke kaum aufdrehen ohne das es anfängt zu verzerren.
Ist das normal?


----------



## Lee (28. November 2013)

Ja, ist normal. Wenn ich meine AKG K530 am Amp oder AVR betrieben hab gab es das gleiche Phänomen. Mit den K701 fällt es nicht so sehr auf, die klingen auch am AMP oder AVR noch ziemlich gut. Liegt wohl daran (hab ich so gelesen), dass der KH Ausgang am AVR nur durch Widerstand von der Endstufe abgezwackt wird, und dass das deshalb bescheiden klingt. Aber andere können da sicher technisch fundierteres dazu sagen.


----------



## Bier (28. November 2013)

Ich hatte schonmal n Superlux HD681B dranhängen, da war alles gut.


----------



## Lee (28. November 2013)

Bier schrieb:


> Ich hatte schonmal n Superlux HD681B dranhängen, da war alles gut.


 Es hängt wohl auch vom KH und vom Musikstück ab. Wie gesagt am K701 fällts mir nicht negativ auf, am K530 extrem. In Ears hab ich gar nicht probiert. Bei manchen Liedern war schlimm, bei anderen hab ichs gar nicht gemerkt. Es ist aber definitiv normal.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. November 2013)

kommt immer drauf an wieviel Aufmerksamkeit dem KH Ausgang geschenkt wird. Ist bei jedem Hersteller anders. Bei Pioneer und Onkyo solls wohl besonders schlimm sein


----------



## Bier (28. November 2013)

Hmm schade, naja dann werd ich solange am Onboard weiterhören 
Wird Zeit das Weihnachten kommt..

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## soth (28. November 2013)

Na Bier, was hast du dir den jetzt ausgeguckt?
Ich bin leider immer noch genauso schlau wie vorher


----------



## Bier (28. November 2013)

Ich muss auf jeden Fall noch zum Udo, bin ich noch nicht zu gekommen.
Aber ich bin nach wie vor schwer für die Axis 220 Neo


----------



## Hänschen (28. November 2013)

Boah das Leimen mit Schraubzwingen ist die Hölle ... kein Wunder dass meine Selbstbauprojekte immer krumm werden 

 Wie man die Zwingen auch hinmacht, es verschiebt einem ständig die Bretter.
 Man sollte sich da wirklich was einfallen lassen, in der HobbyHifi stand zB. was mit abgeknipsten Stahlstiften ...


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. November 2013)

Holzdübel zur fixierung? So würde ich es machen


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (28. November 2013)

kann man da eigentlich auch lamellos verwenden (also anstatt dübel)


----------



## soth (28. November 2013)

Kann man, braucht man aber nicht.
Wenn man sich nicht zu dumm anstellt, bekommt man das Ganze auch ohne zusätzliche Maßnahmen gerade hin.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (28. November 2013)

aber es wäre jetzt nicht negativ wenn man sowas zur sichert mal verwendet


----------



## soth (28. November 2013)

Nein, einfach nur nicht nötig, schaden tut das nicht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. November 2013)

ich hab nie Probleme und ist in 5min alles verschraubt und gerade


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (28. November 2013)

verschraubt? dachte die boxen werden geleimt


----------



## soth (28. November 2013)

Verschrauben muss man auch nix, kann man aber machen. (Leimen muss man trotzdem, alternativ anders Abdichten)

@*BloodySuicide*
Wir reden hier ja auch von Hänschen, da ist das alles ein bisschen komplizierter


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. November 2013)

es sind ja SCHRAUBzwingen 
ja das Hänschen hätte besser sein Holz bestellen sollen


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2013)

was genau spricht denn gegen Leim auftragen, ausrichten und dann festspaxen? Stell ich mir jetzt nicht so schwer vor.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. November 2013)

ist am Ende mehr Arbeit um die Löcher verschwinden zu lassen. Ich hab immer Flachdübel dabei


----------



## dekay55 (29. November 2013)

Leimen und Spaxen, mach ich fast immer so vorallem weil ich keine Monster Schraubzwingen hab. Die schrauben werden versenkt und mit Holzspachtelmasse unsichtbar gemacht, gut muss man halt bisl schleifen, wenn man eh ne gescheite Lackierung haben will dann spachtel ich die unebenheiten raus falls vorhanden, Grundiere und Lackiere, danach sieht man rein garnix mehr von den Schrauben. 

Bei meinen Speakern die ich für Veranstaltungen oder Partys nutze hab ich es sogar so gemacht, das die Rückwand nur verschraubt ist so das man sie jederzeit öffnen kann und man schön Platz zum Arbeiten hat falls mal defekte vorhanden sind, in die Box kommt ein Rahmen der wird mit Dichtband versehen Einschlagmuttern rein und dadrauf die Rückwand geschraubt, bleibt 100% Dicht selbst nach 10 jahren und etlichen auf und zu schrauben, Einschlagmuttern aus dem grund, weil Spaxen nix bringt, 2 mal Schraube rein und raus und du kannst keine Spax mehr so festziehen das es dicht wird.


----------



## Hänschen (29. November 2013)

Brr als ich vorhin in der Garage zur Decke Richtung riesen Weberknecht sah war da voll die riesige fleischige Spinne ... die muss die alte Spinne gefressen oder vertrieben haben, dabei hab ich mich grad erst an sie gewöhnt 

*hust* Ich habe festgestellt dass der Ponal Holzleim bei etwa 15 Grad Verarbeitungstemperatur zähflüssig wird und innen an der Klebekante eine superbe Dichtschicht bildet ... schön dick und verfliesst nicht sofort wie bei Zimmertemperatur.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. November 2013)

ich werd wohl zum bau meiner ersten boxen erst im frühling kommen da ich keinen raum hab in dem ich mal so lackieren kann usw. also garten was bei den temps nicht wirklich geht

btw.: wurden hier nicht mal akustik dioden oder sowas angesprochen. wenn ja ist sowas bisher nur experimentell oder auch marktreif und bezahlbar?


----------



## dekay55 (29. November 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> btw.: wurden hier nicht mal akustik dioden oder sowas angesprochen. wenn ja ist sowas bisher nur experimentell oder auch marktreif und bezahlbar?


 
Was soll das den sein ?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. November 2013)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ein material, was schall nur in eine richtung durchlässt


----------



## BigBubby (29. November 2013)

Es gibt theoretisch eine akustische Diode. Eine Diode ist eine Art einbahnstraße. Da geht also nur eine Seite was rein, aber in der anderen Richtung nicht.
Inzwischen gibt es ein theoretisches Modell für eine akustische Diode, wo der Ton also nur durch eine Richtung übertragen wird.

Lange Zeit wurden die kleinen Spikes, die manche unter Lautsprecher setzen, als akustische Diode bezeichnet, weil sie angeblich den Ton nur einseitig übertragen, was aber quatsch ist.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. November 2013)

also gibt es sie bisher nur theoretisch
 oder auch schon in der realität nur halt nicht serienreif


----------



## BigBubby (29. November 2013)

Im Labormaßstab soll es da was geben. Aber weit weg von Serie.


----------



## Hänschen (29. November 2013)

Komisch in meinem Lautsprecher Grundlagenbuch vom Tenbusch steht dass der Dämmstoff in der Mitte des Lautsprechers sein muss da dort die Schallschnelle (also die Bewegung der Luftteilchen hin und her) am größten ist, an den Wänden ist sie dagegen null.

Wieso klebt man dann trotzdem dieses Damping auf die Seiten bzw. stopft alles voll mit der Polyestermatte ?


----------



## BigBubby (29. November 2013)

liegt vermutlich dran, welchen zweck man erfüllen will.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand eine gute Kompaktanlage für um die 100 € ?


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Dezember 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine gute Kompaktanlage für um die 100 € ?



Mit CD-Player und allem Drum-und-Dran? Nope.

Da gehts mMn erst ab ~190€ mit der Pioneer X-HM31V los.


----------



## Thallassa (3. Dezember 2013)

Hab heute mal wieder die awei kopfhörer in den ohren gehabt. Krank, was man für lächerliche 2,90€ an klangqualität bekommen kann. Aber der tiefenbass ist ungefähr um 20db angehoben, hatte ich heute das gefühl oO


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Dezember 2013)

@ BlackNeo : Es geht auch gebraucht


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Dezember 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ BlackNeo : Es geht auch gebraucht


 
Da schau mal nach ner gebrauchten Denon M39 oder M38 oder einfach nach nem gebrauchten Vollverstärker und gebrauchten Kompaktboxen bei ebay.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Dezember 2013)

Meine CT227MK2 wären jetzt fertig und sind im Testbetrieb:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bass scheint den Dubstep-Bereich nur anzudeuten ... schade 
Die Höhen lasse ich noch einspielen. Mein Harman/Kardon Verstärker hat mich echt geschockt, als ich die CT227MK2 zuerst daran angeschlossen hatte.
Der rechte Kanal hatte keinen Hochton da dachte ich schon ds Schlimmste, aber es war der Verstärker der ist während seiner Ruhezeit wohl hopsgegangen sowas. Aber am SMSL geht alles zum Glück denn die Boxen sind verleimt die kriegt man nicht mehr auf.

 Edit: Im YouTube Lied "Midnight - I Will Lead You On (Tim Ismag Remix)" geht ja richtig das Hihat-Feuerwerk ab, sowas kenn ich von den Breitbändern ja überhaupt nicht ^^


----------



## BigBubby (4. Dezember 2013)

Viel Platz hast du ja nicht. Da könnte ich kaum drauf arbeiten. Zwischen Maus und Tastatur sind bei mir grob 30-40° Richtung und die Rundung vom Schreibtisch.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Dezember 2013)

wie groß ist denn die Weiche? meine passen immer durch Chassi-Öffnungen.


----------



## max310kc (4. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich des richtig gelesen hab sind die 227MK2 ja 2-Weger, da fällt die Weiche eventuell tatsächlich zu groß aus. Bzw. hab ich grad ein Bild von den teilen gefunden 3x Spule/Ko/Widerstand. Zudem wird ja anschienend empfohlen die Chassis zu verkleben? Die Idee wäre dann erst recht nicht Reperaturfreundlich.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Dezember 2013)

Auf der Threadseite 1103 ist ein Bild mit Weiche, aber es ist ja die MK2, bei den EE/XT-Versionen sind ja noch mehr Bauteile die hätten niemals auf das Brettchen über dem Bassreflexkanal gepasst


----------



## max310kc (4. Dezember 2013)

Da passt noch viel mehr hin! Du weist ja gar nicht, wie lang ich gebraucht habe um die Weiche von meinen LS auf den zur Verfügung stehenden Platz zu bekommen. Man kann Spulen, Kondensatoren und Wiederstände ja auch stehend einbauen.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2013)

Am besten ist immer noch man baut sich das alles auf ne Platine auf, gibt ja Lochraster Platinen die man nach Herzenslust bearbeiten kann. Ich hab noch nie ne Weiche auf Holz gebaut, und werd das wohl auch nie machen.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Dezember 2013)

max310kc schrieb:


> Da passt noch viel mehr hin! Du weist ja gar nicht, wie lang ich gebraucht habe um die Weiche von meinen LS auf den zur Verfügung stehenden Platz zu bekommen. Man kann Spulen, Kondensatoren und Wiederstände ja auch stehend einbauen.



Stimmt ... solche Basteleien hab ich früher auch verbrochen 


 BTW ... ihr werdet nicht glauben wie schlecht der Tiefton der frisch gebauten CT227MK2 klingt (vor dem Einspielen): wie ein 1-Euro-Chinaspeaker der auf ein großes hohles Holzkistchen klöppelt   ... ich dachte schon ich bin aufs Ohr gehauen worden mit dem Bausatz oder die Bedämmung hätte ich wiedermal vermasselt.

 Aber ich kann entwarnen: schon am zweiten Tag klingt der Bass normal, von "Gehäuseklang" keine Spur mehr ... machen richtig Spass die kleinen.


----------



## max310kc (4. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Am besten ist immer noch man baut sich das alles auf ne Platine auf, gibt ja Lochraster Platinen die man nach Herzenslust bearbeiten kann. Ich hab noch nie ne Weiche auf Holz gebaut, und werd das wohl auch nie machen.


 
Jup, Platini ist wesentlich einfacher. Ich hatte meinen ersten Versuch auch auf Holz und gerade wenns mehr Teile werden wird das schnell unordentlich. Am elegantesten ist die Möglichkeit sich extra eine Leiterplatte mit entsprechenden Bohrungen anfertigen zu lassen. Ist aber leider halt doch ziemlich teuer und man braucht erstmal ein Programm um die Pläne erstellen zu können.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ist kein Problem, Programm gibts Kostenlos von Cadsoft, nennt sich Eagle, ist in der Kostenlose Version auf Doppelseitige Platinen in halben Europakarten Format beschränkt, reicht aber meisten aus für ne Platine. Wenn man sich jetz noch die Gerberdaten für den Fotoplotter und das ExcellonFile für die CNC Bohrmaschine selbst expotiert wirds nochmal billiger. Dann nutzt man noch nen Poolservice für Prototypen und schon kostet so ne Platine vieleicht um die 20-30€ maximal mit Doppelseitigen Lötstoplack ( grün ) und einseitigen Bestückungsdruck ( weis ) Und Vias ( Durchkontaktierungen ) mit 35µm CU Dicke in 8mill Technik und FR4 Material. Das kann ich mit 100% sicherheit sagen weil ich lange lange als CAD / CAM Techniker in der Leiterplatinenfertigung gearbeitet hab 

Edit : Grad mal nachgeschaut bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber, Exakt 30€ kost die Platine mit den von mir beschriebenen vorgaben, wär sogar mit Chem Gold NI / AU als oberfläche möglich für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## max310kc (4. Dezember 2013)

Das mit der freien Software wusste ich noch gar nicht. Hab des mal mit ner alten UltiBoard und Gerber gemacht. Die hat mein Vater arbeitsbedingt eh auf dem Rechner. 

Preislich hab ich mich mit den kleineren aber weniger beschäftigt, geb ich zu. 
Zum unterbringen hab ich am Ende etwas mehr als 200x200mm gebraucht, wenn man dann noch mehr als die 35um will wirds halt dann natürlich schnell teuer. Bestellt hab ich dann bei multi-cb.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2013)

Naja es gibt auch Poolservice die 75µm anbieten, aber mehr als 35µm bei ner Platine für ne FQ sind eigentlich garnicht nötig, macht man halt breitere Leiterbahnen. MultiPCB ist jetz auch nicht wirklich super billig. Namen will ich hier allerdings keine nennen, aber kleiner Tipp such mal nach ner Firma mit nem Q


----------



## max310kc (4. Dezember 2013)

Sollte ich die richtigen mit Q gefunden haben, wäre multi sogar ein gutes Stück günstiger. Aber für die einfach Weichen reicht im Normalfall ja sowieso im Zweifel Lochraster.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2013)

gibt nur eine Firma mit dem Q aber zwei sparten, einmal die Normalfertigung und einmal den Pool Service. Ja multi sind auch günstig, und sogar als 4 lagen Multilayer im Pool machbar. Aber wie schon gesagt, Lochraster reicht in der regel auch vollkommen aus. Wenns halt Profesionell sein soll lässt man sich die Platinen machen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich bau meine auf Holz 
gekonnter Luftbau hält auch. Spule aufs Brett kleben, mit den Beinen nach oben. Da kann man dann alles mögliche dran verdrillen und löten. Hält auch für ewig und ist sehr kompakt. Sieht nur nicht so edel aus. Sieht aber eh kein Mensch.


----------



## Hänschen (5. Dezember 2013)

Die CT227MK2 sind sogar zu Dubstep Musik fähig, jetzt am 3. Einspieltag. Tiefes Wummern ... zwar leise aber es ist da 

 Edit: Wenn man etwas 50cm von den Boxen entfernt sitzt wie ich kommt das gut rüber ^^


----------



## dekay55 (5. Dezember 2013)

Da kommt mir die frage auf, schonmal erwachsene Lautsprecher gehört ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Dezember 2013)

Ist bei einer Digital-Kabellänge von 5m ein Toslink oder ein Koaxial-Kabel besser geeignet ?


----------



## BigBubby (6. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es ein vernünftiges Kabel ist, sollte es egal sein.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Da kommt mir die frage auf, schonmal erwachsene Lautsprecher gehört ?



 Ja habe ich, meine Eltern hatten mal so ne Schneider Anlage aus den 90ern 

 Aber man muss ja den Einsatzzweck einer Box berücksichtigen, denn große Boxen klingen nur in großen Räumen gut mit Midnestabstand zur Wand und Hörer etc.
 Diese CT227MK2 werden genau vor der Nase stehn und sie klingen wie normale Boxen, der Klang schwebt im Raum etc. - nicht ortbar oder so.
 Natürlich fallen bei einigen Liedern die lediglich 3 Zoll Membran des Tiefmitteltöners etwas negativ auf und evtl. noch die Wandnähe bei mir aber im Großen und Ganzen sehr professionelle Lautsprecher.
 Bald kommt mein Lautsprecherumschalter dann kann ich direkt zwischen CT227MK2 und CT266-1052 umschalten mal gucken was geht 
 ist aber ein sehr gutes Gefühl wenn die Musik von vorne kommt, bisher kam sie ja von rechts aus den Eckmontierten CT266....


----------



## dekay55 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte ausgewachsene Speaker  
Ne Schneider anlage hatte ich auch mal als Party anlage *g* Also ich muss sagen meine damaligen Isophon Prominent 2002 klangen auch in meinem Kinderzimmer schon ziemlich gut ( ja ich hatte mit 10 jahren schon ne sündhaft teure Anlage bekommen bzw geerbt ) glaub mein Kinderzimmer hatte vieleicht 12qm² und die Isophon 80 Liter Boxen 4 Wege, mit 30cm TiefBass, 20cm Kickbass, Mittelton und Hochton Seidenkalotten, das ganze an nem Grundig RTV 1040 und als zuspieler hatte ich nen Dual CS 521 Plattenspieler und nen haufen Platten dazu bekommen. Meine Mutter und ihr neuer Mann haben mich teilweise wirklich gehasst, und meine Nachbarn sowie fast alle meiner bekannten damals


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich überlege am Schreibtisch eine Soundbar zu nutzen. Hat da jemand nen Überblick was so für ca. 100€ brauchbar ist?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Dezember 2013)

Kurze Frage:
max 80€, KH für Zocken und Musik, geschlossen.
Fällt euch da was passendes ein?

Meistens zum zocken, aber auch auf längeren Bahnfahren zum Musik übers Handy hören.
Relativ großer Kopf + Brille, insofern vllt etwas weitere Modelle.

Danke für die Vorschläge!


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich überlege am Schreibtisch eine Soundbar zu nutzen. Hat da jemand nen Überblick was so für ca. 100€ brauchbar ist?


 
Hab jetzt die bestellt:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00651SBHC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_386171_38075861_TE_item
Für "klassische" Boxenform ist leider kein Platz und die soll für den Preis ganz gut sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Dezember 2013)

Ist die denn für das "Nahfeld" geeignet ?


----------



## soth (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal aufgrund der Breite sagen: Nein


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2013)

Mein Schreibtisch ist 1,5m tief und ich hab drei Monitore quer aufgestellt. Da sollte es halbwegs erträglich sein.


----------



## BigBubby (9. Dezember 2013)

ich frage mich, wo sich in dem dünnen gehäuse ein sub versteckt


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2013)

Garnicht, das "ink. Sub" bringt in erster Linie zum Ausdruck dass kein separater dazu gehört wie bei vielen anderen Soundbars(die dann auch z.T. halb so hoch sind).


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Schreibtisch ist 1,5m tief und ich hab drei Monitore quer aufgestellt. Da sollte es halbwegs erträglich sein.



Du weist schon, das man von so etwas Ohrenkrebs bekommt?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du meine Heilung bezahlen willst kann ich dir gerne eine Paypal-Spendenadresse nennen .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Dezember 2013)

Wie kann ich rausfinden, welcher der passende Schallplattenspieler zu meiner Yamaha CX-1000 Vorstufe ist ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Dezember 2013)

also MM oder MC?


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Dezember 2013)

Ausprobieren^^ 

Magst du nen neuen oder darfs auch was Gebrauchtes sein?


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wie kann ich rausfinden, welcher der passende Schallplattenspieler zu meiner Yamaha CX-1000 Vorstufe ist ?


 

Yamaha CX-1000


----------



## Hänschen (9. Dezember 2013)

@Olstyle 

 Die Soundbar meines Bekannten musste sich ziemlich lange einspielen, danach klang sie super (die 200 Euro Yamaha Soundbar)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Dezember 2013)

@ BloodySuicide : Habe den genauen Unterschied nie verstanden, mir wurde mal gesagt, dass MC besser ist. Kann das aber nicht so recht glauben 

@ BlackNeo : Es geht gerade darum, alles in einem passenden Stil aufzubauen, also gebraucht würde ich sagen 

@ Icedaft : Die Seite kenne ich, wo steht da was von der Schallplattenspielerserie ?


----------



## Hänschen (9. Dezember 2013)

So, das wäre auch fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Auf dem Bild sieht die Folie sauberer aus als sie ist, aber sie war so schwer zu verarbeiten, da bräuchte man vier Hände 
 Aber sie glänzt extrem, ich glaub ich hab eine andere erwischt wie letztes mal.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Dezember 2013)

Im Audiomarkt ist ein Thorens TD-520 mit Thorens Arm für 750€ drinnen. Nen guten neuen Tonabnehmer drauf und evtl. neu verkabeln und fertig.

Oder selbigen mit dem legendären SME 3012R, da bist du dann gleich bei 1650€, hast aber einen Klang der sich mit aktuellen 5000€ Kombis messen kann.

Oder nen gebrauchten Thorens TD-126 Mk III mit Koshin GST-801.

Wegen Tonabnehmer musst du mal selbst schauen, gibt welche die sich eher für schwere Tonarme eignen, gibt welche die sich eher für leichte Tonarme eignen.

Oder was ganz neues, was dafür ein einzigartiges P/L hat: Den Rega RP40. Das ist ein Anniversary Modell, der hat einen extrem guten Riemen, nen super Tonabnehmer, einen klasse Tonarm und ne externe Motorsteuerung! Kostet um die 1000€. Der ist halt rot, aber würde sicher gut passen.

Was hast du denn als Rack geplant? Da wirds nämlich schwierig was zu finden was zum Vintage-Style passt....


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2013)

Beide Tonabnehmer werden unterstützt ( MM und MC). 

Du mußt wissen, wieviel Du bereit bist auszugeben und was deinen Vorstellungen entspricht - Plattenspieler gibt es ab 29,95€ aufwärts... brauchbare Einsteigersysteme ab 200-250€ aufwärts, beispielsweise...

http://www.amazon.de/Pro-Ject-Manue...att-schwarz/dp/B000CDHQK2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_2


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab nen ProJect Expression III mit OrtofonRed und bin voll begeistert. P/L ist bei ProJect eh zu geil. Später kommt nen anderer Tonabnehmer und ne SpeedBox als Upgrade


----------



## Hänschen (9. Dezember 2013)

Sagt mal wird euer Vinyl-Dings aus einer digitalen Datei gepresst ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Dezember 2013)

> Sagt mal wird euer Vinyl-Dings aus einer digitalen Datei gepresst ?



Hä ?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Dezember 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> max 80€, KH für Zocken und Musik, geschlossen.
> Fällt euch da was passendes ein?
> 
> ...


 
Bump...
Wollte möglichst bald was bestellen, im Idealfall Amazon oder thomann...


----------



## Hänschen (9. Dezember 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hä ?


 
 Oh Entschuldigung, ich vergaß es gibt ja viele Aufzeichnungs/Verarbeitungs Methoden im Studio - da bin ich grad drüber in meinem Audio-Buch.
 Das scheint ein riesen Kapitel zu sein *würg* - aber die Lautsprecher-Gehäuseformen kommen gleich danach und dem Mikrofontyp-Kapitel 

 Ich musste ja das Buch "Klein, aber laut" dazwischenschieben da stand drin wie man einen D-Verstärker baut...


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2013)

Die schwarze Vinylscheibe heißt "Schallplatte" und wird in einem aufwändigen Verfahren zum Teil noch von Hand hergestellt. Und ja, das Masterfile liegt in digitaler Form vor. Das Verfahren wurde letztens noch sehr anschaulich im Kinderfernsehen vorgestellt...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (9. Dezember 2013)

hänschen kannst du sagen, wie das 2. Buch heist
das 1. ist ja "klein, aber laut" und wie heist das 2.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2013)

"Groß aber leise"?...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Dezember 2013)

So, ich hab gerade Superlux HD-660 beim Thomann bestellt.
Wenn se mir gefallen, bleiben sie, wenn nicht gehen se halt zurück...


----------



## Hänschen (9. Dezember 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> hänschen kannst du sagen, wie das 2. Buch heist
> das 1. ist ja "klein, aber laut" und wie heist das 2.



"Tontechnik" von Thomas Görne

Voll der Schinken aber totales Wissen und sehr kompetent 



 BTW: mir scheint meine CT227MK2 klingen besser wenn der SMSL SA-50 ein wenig mehr aufgedreht wird aber dafür im Windows weniger ... seltsam ^^


----------



## Thallassa (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab gerade nen Audiolab Q-Dac hier. Falls jemand nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht will, poste ich ihn dann gern.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (10. Dezember 2013)

würde schon gerne nen kurzen bericht hören


----------



## Thallassa (10. Dezember 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> würde schon gerne nen kurzen bericht hören


 
Das Paket ist groß und wiegt 4 Kilo und hat ein Volumen von 0,025m³ - mehr kann ich dir im Moment nicht sagen, ich hab ihn noch nicht ausgepackt 
Edith: Hoppla, ich hab dazwischen irgendwo gemeint ein "jetzt" zu lesen. Sorry.


----------



## querinkin (10. Dezember 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade nen Audiolab Q-Dac hier. Falls jemand nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht will, poste ich ihn dann gern.


Obwohl ich den Audiolab seit Längerem besitze, bin ich an einem kurzen Bericht sehr interessiert.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Soundbar ist da und mal provisorisch aufgehangen.
Ich find die klanglich garnicht mal so schrecklich für den Preis. Auch wenn sich die D2 natürlich fragen wird warum sie dafür arbeiten soll.


----------



## Hänschen (11. Dezember 2013)

Gute Idee eigentlich so eine Soundbar ... vielleicht eine teurere nehmen ?
 Was machst du eig. mit den 3D-Effekten schaltest du die aus ?



 Ich habe heute einem Bekannten der zufällig da war die CT227MK2 vorgeführt, der hat vielleicht gestaunt 
 Den satten Klang nebst Bass würde man solchen kleinen Böxchen nie zutrauen - als wäre eine Große da die spielt.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2013)

Das Ding ist rein Stereo und versucht auch garnicht was Anderes vorzumachen. Trotzdem hat es neben der normalen Einstellung je ein EQ für TV und CD die irgendwie fast gleich(aber deutlich anders als "source direct") klingen. Mit den EQs werden Höhen und "Bass" angehoben wie man es von kleinen Systemen oft kennt, ohne bekommt man aber recht ehrlich das geliefert was in dem Format halt möglich ist.


----------



## Hänschen (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich kenne die http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-YAS-101...id=1386835210&sr=1-1&keywords=yamaha+soundbar  und die hat ein komplettes Bassreflexsystem und ich glaube auch mehrere Treiberchassis verbaut. 

Die von dir sieht mir etwas zu schlank aus um was Reflexiges zu haben 
Ist es ein Mehrweg-Setup ? ... ich meinte da einen Hochtöner zu sehen durch das Gitter.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2013)

Die Front scheint verklebt zu sein, also ausser ner starken Lampe seh ich gerade keine Möglichkeit was über die Innereien heraus zu finden.


----------



## sinthor4s (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich meine auf dem Foto mindestens zwei Chassis auf der rechten Seite zu sehen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2013)

Mein CDX-670 von Yamaha spinnt. Er springt mitten im Track immer ein paar Minuten vor und landet dabei manchmal sogar bei einem anderen Track... Muss ich nur den Laser auswechseln oder gehört da mehr dazu ?


----------



## Icedaft (12. Dezember 2013)

Kann gut sein, das nur die Linse verschmutzt ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe leider gar keine Ahnung von dem Inhalt und der Technik eines CD-Players...



> Kann gut sein, das nur die Linse verschmutzt ist.



Woran erkenne ich das ?


----------



## Icedaft (12. Dezember 2013)

An den Symptomen die Du geschildert hast.

Am CD-Player den Laser reinigen - so geht's einfach und sicher


----------



## DrDave (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe ein Paar ESI near 08 und einen Klipsch SW 450 angeschlossen an einer Xonar DX und eine Frage zur Crossoverfrequenz:
Die LS hab ich auf das Minimum 50Hz und den Subwoofer auf das Maximum (ca. 170Hz) und über den Treiber die Trennfrequenz auf 80Hz gestellt.
Passt das so oder hat es über den Treiber Nachteile?


----------



## Icedaft (12. Dezember 2013)

Nachteilig ist das Du die Frequenzen so weit überlappen lässt, was zu Auslöschungen führen kann.

Die Satelliten auf etwa 80Hz stellen und den Sub ebenso. Wenn der Sub sich nicht richtig einfügt mal die Polung drehen.

Kommando zurück, alles soweit richtig wie von Dir oben beschrieben. Kann man im Treiber auch die Flankensteilheit einstellen?


----------



## DrDave (12. Dezember 2013)

Nein kann man nicht, zumindest nicht über die Oberfläche des Asus Treibers.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Subwoofer direkt kann man das aber auch nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2013)

Welche ist die beste Möglichkeit für ~60 € das iPad mit höchster Qualität an einen Vollverstärker anzuschließen ?
Geht es auch, das iPad drahtlos zu bedienen ?


----------



## Icedaft (12. Dezember 2013)

Logitech schnurloser Musikadapter für Bluetooth Audiogeräte:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

So etwas in der Art zum Beispiel.

Alternativ:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0049MOK92/ref=pd_aw_sims_10?pi=SS115


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2013)

@ Icedaft : Danke für die Links, ich gebe die mal so weiter 

Muss ich, wenn ich Platten mit 192 kHz aufnehmen möchte, das auch im Treiber der STX einstellen ?


----------



## Thallassa (13. Dezember 2013)

*Kurze Q-Dac review*

Sooo, was den Q-Dac anbelangt.
Das Teil gibt's neu ab 479€ in Deutschland, ist also direkte Konkurrenz zum Schiit Bifrost oder zur ASUS Xonar Essence One.

Wer's braucht, der DAC ist fähig, 32bit und 192 khz abzuspielen, allerdings konnte ich mit 32 bit nicht testen, da fehlen mir die Aufnahmen und der Musikgeschmack dazu.
32bit ist, zumindest soweit ich weiß, in dem Preissegment noch schwer zu finden, was sicherlich ein gutes Kriterium für ihn ist.
Verarbeitungstechnisch wirkt es allgemein recht gut, ich hätte mir aber ein etwas dickeres Gehäuse gewünscht. Das mitgelieferte Netzteil ist extern und ein ziemlicher Brocken, die Kabel sind gute 3m lang. Allerdings war mein Gerät ziemlich scharfkantig, was in der Preisklasse ein no-go ist.

Das Display und die Auswahlmöglichkeiten sind recht vielfältig, schöne Quellauswahlmöglichkeiten und einfache Menüführung. Zudem ist es nicht zu hell, lenkt aber ein wenig vom Bildschirm ab, wenn es neben einem steht und man im Dunkeln was anschaut. Der Power-Knopf ist groß und kaum blind zu verfehlen, im Gegesatz zu den 2 Lautstärketasten und den Menütasten - diese waren viel zu klein und hoben sich kaum vom Gerät ab, ich hatte mich im Dunkeln häufiger rantasten müssen, da man auch den weißen Aufdruck nicht sieht. Zudem waren die kleinen Knöpfe für meinen Geschmack zu leicht zu drücken, ich hatte öfters mal das Menü erwischt und den Eingang gewechselt, anstatt die Lautstärke zu verändern.
Anschlusstechnisch ist fast alles da was man braucht, ich hätte mir aber noch XLR-out gewünscht. Die Impedanz des KH-outs kenne ich leider nicht, aber ich hab diverse Runden Sanctum über meinen V-Moda gespielt. Positiv war, dass dieser gut angetrieben wurde (ist ja auch als Sensibelchen nicht so anspruchsvoll), die Bühne ist, im Vergleich zu meiner Xense, zu meinem FiiO E07K oder zum Preamp des BlueSky wesentlich enger zusammengerückt, was ich aber beim V-Moda nicht als Nachteil sehe, denn die Differenzierung einzelner Klänge und die räumliche Anordnung dieser ist weitaus präziser geworden.
Meine UM3X habe ich nicht getestet.

Nun aber zum allgemeinen Klangbild des Q-Dac:

Ich hatte zum Testzeitpunkt (Dienstag - heute, insgesamt etwa 20 Stunden Musik + Zocken) leider nicht so viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten an DACs/Soundkarten da und hatte zumindest am heimischen Rig auch noch nicht so wahnsinnig viele verschiedene DACs angeschlossen. Ich hatte allerdings leihweise noch eine USB Box S - welche auch den Vergleich mit dem Q-DAC antreten wird, denn meine Xense und mein E07K kamen nicht so nah an den Q heran, wie die kleine USB Box.

In Puncto Detailauflösung hatte der Q-DAC im Vergleich zur USB Box die Nase vorne - allerdings nur leicht und vernachlässigbar. Ehrlich gesagt nichts, wofür ich persönlich 300€ Aufpreis zahlen würde.
Der Klang ist recht rund, die Mitten wurden im Vergleich zur Xense und zum E07K etwas in den Vordergrund gerückt. Der Q-Dac war nach meinen Ohr sehr transparent und sehr neutral, Equalizer-Anpassungen wurden nicht vorgenommen und waren nicht nötig. Was die Bühne anbelangt, so sind mir hier in allen Punkten keinerlei Unterschiede zur USB Box aufgefallen. Beide schlugen sich sehr gut, ich gehe aber davon aus, dass mein BlueSky Exo² hier der Flaschenhals war. 
Die Höhen der USB Box S waren etwas angehobener, leicht körniger als beim Q-Dac, was mir persönlich am Exo² sehr gut gefiel, die Höhen sind am System nämlich leicht rezessiv und die Hochtöner sind nicht die Allerbesten (aber keinesfalls schlecht) - der Q-Dac hingegen ging die Hochtöne sehr sanft an, stellte sie nicht übermäßig in den Vordergrund, gab ihnen allerdings einen leicht metallischen Klang. Im Bassbereich hat sich im Vergleich zur USB Box S nix getan.
Summasummarum schlug er sich recht gut, das "Sounding" gefiel recht gut, die Höhen hätten aber etwas prominenter, wie bei der S-Box, aber mit weniger Körnung als bei dieser sein können. 

Was mich allerdings enorm störe, ist die Tatsache, dass der Q-Dac sehr relaxed spielt. Das ist, bei mir eigentlich ein Kriterium, welches punkte einheimst - der Q-Dac spielt allerdings ZU relaxiert. Er steht da und plätschert vor sich hin. Und plätschert und plätschert, flobbidyflobbidyflopflopflop... LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGWEILIG! Die Musik wurde vom Q-Dac präsentiert, wie von einem Zimmerbrunnen in einem Blumentopf, ich hoffe, ihr wisst was ich ungefähr meine - Grauenvoll! Jeder noch so kleine (nun speziell vor allem) aggresive Charakter, oder überhaupt jeglicher Charakter der Musikstücke, welche ich mir gerne angehört habe und gerne anhöre, wurde einfach auf ein kraftloses Niveau heruntervernichtet. Das mag dem einen oder Anderen sicher gefallen, aber während ich zwar will dass ein Audio-Produkt nicht penetrant spielt, so wünsche ich mir den ursprünglichen Charakter beibehalten. Der Q-Dac hat sämtlichen Punk Rock, Black Metal und Acid Techno in ein Stück umgewandelt, was charakteristisch von jedem x-beliebigen 22-jährigen Singer-Songwriter aus Großbritannien den keine Sau kennt geschrieben hätte werden können. Pfui deibel! Der Q-Dac überzeugt zwar in Punkten wie Auflösung und Funktionalität recht gut, versagt aber vollkommen bei Musikalität und Präsentation, wenn es nach mir geht.

Somit kein Kauf und von meiner Seite auch absolut keine Empfehlung für den Q-Dac, es sei denn man mag es, die Musik so dahingeplätschert zu bekommen. Als nächstes werde ich mir wohl die ASUS Xonar Essence One, vielleicht aber auch einen Little Dot DAC II vorknöpfen und hoffen, dass diese beiden Geräte überzeugender sind.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde, dass ein solches Gerät dieser Preisklasse keinen ordentlichen Drehregler für die Lautstärke hat, geht gar nicht. Gerade bei einem hochwertig(er)en DAC sollte sowas schon vorhanden sein. Wer will schon kleine Knöpfchen immerzu drücken müssen... Ich ich fände das ätzend. Und irgendwann spacken sie vielleicht auch noch rum aufgrund der regelmäßigen Benutzung - nee, müsst ich nicht haben. 

Dass er so relaxed spielt würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich das anhört. Geht da die Präzision und Dynamik einfach nur verloren, oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Mit welchem(n) KH hast du denn gehört?


----------



## Thallassa (13. Dezember 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Dass er so relaxed spielt würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich das anhört. Geht da die Präzision und Dynamik einfach nur verloren, oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Mit welchem(n) KH hast du
> denn gehört?



Als KH hab ich nur meinen V-Moda Crossfade M-100 benutzt, allerdings im gleichzeitigen Spiel/Musik/Soundbetrieb. Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, hatte ich ja erwhänt, negative Punkte hatte ich mit dem V-Moda nicht wirklich zu vermerken, es klang wie auch zB an meinem Pio Mixer, aber dazu muss ich eben auch erwähnen, dass das eher easy-listening war, anstatt konzentriertes Hören. Die Testhörphase (also inklusive genauem hinhören) wurde lediglich mit dem BlueSky Exo² gemacht, da dies auch mein Hauptbeschaller ist. Den KH verwende ich lediglich zum Auflegen oder eben zum zocken oder zur Beschallung und Abschottung beim lernen, alles keine konzentrierten Phasen meines Alltags, weswegen ich da klangliche Einbußen in diesem Betrieb weniger wahrnehme.

Dynamik und Präzision gehen weniger verloren. Sie sind da (auch wenn etwas geringer als bei der USB Box, eher auf dem Niveau des E07K) - werden aber lätschert wiedergegeben. Das ist ein wenig schwer vorzustellen, ich versuchs mal mit zwei Vergleichen: Die Musik wird präsentiert, wie das Essen einer gelangweilten/frustrierten Hausfrau, die ihrem Ehemann, der abermals zu spät von der Arbeit heimgekommen ist, genervt und halbherzig ihm eine halbgare Mahlzeit als Abendessen hinstellt. So "Da ist dein Essen, jetzt iss..." - oder anders: Wie einem Hippie, dem man die Haare glattleckt und mit Gel verschmiert, also seine Strubbelfrisur (Dreads mit Absicht nicht in dem Beispiel  ) - seine "rebellische" Seite ist durchaus vorhanden, wir aber dann eben von den glattgeleckten Haaren äußerlich nicht präsentiert. Dynamik ist vorhanden, wird aber durch die Art, wie das Klangbild ankommt (Gott ist das schwer zu beschreiben, klingt wahrscheinlich auch etwas widersprüchlich) - ist zu glatt. Der Q-Dac hat mich beispielsweise am BlueSky nicht dazu animiert, mitzuwippen, meine Füße im Takt zu bewegen, mit den Fingern zu tippeln, mitzusingen oder aufzustehen und euphorisch durch mein Zimmer zu hüpfen (=~"tanzen") - obwohl die Dynamik recht gut erhalten blieb und die Details sehr, sehr gut aufgelöst waren. Mir hat halt ein wenig die Harsche oder eigencharakteristische Note gefehlt, die in manchen meiner Musikrichtungen vorhanden ist. Black Metal soll ja wie hingerotzt und rau klingen, Rhythmic Noise zB auch - diese Nuancen, oder teils beabsichtigte Produktionsmethoden, die der Musik einen gewissen Charakter geben, wurden vom Q-Dac verschluckt, wenngleich er die Dynamik wiedergeben konnte. Keine Ahnung wie ich das weiter ausführen soll, vielleicht bisschen wie ne Remasterte Bon-Jovi Platte, glatter, aber ohne den Loudness-war dazu.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. Dezember 2013)

Jaja, Klang in Worten wiederzugeben kann schon schwer sein. Deswegen wird sich ja auch oft links und rechts drüber gestritten.  Aber ich kann es mir schon irgendwie vorstellen. Ist wohl eher für den entspannten HD650 Sessel-Hörer eine Empfehlung wert, als für jemanden der mehr impulsive Sachen zum Aufputschen hört. Ich mag z.B. auch sehr die Art von Liedern, die recht unspektakulär anfangen, sich dabei Zeit lassen um Fahrt aufzunehmen, und dann zum Ende hin energischer und rhythmischer werden. Diese Art aufgebaute Spannung muss dann schon rauszuhören sein...


----------



## querinkin (13. Dezember 2013)

Also Meiner hat keine 2 Lautstärkentasten sondern ein Drehregler, xrl outs hat er ebenfalls und scharfkantig ist da auch nix.   Edit: ups gerade gesehen, dass du den audiolab q-dac hast und nicht denn m-dac. Wusste nicht, dass es den gibt.


----------



## Hänschen (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir bei ebay ein Lautsprecher Umschaltbox 2 Paare Umschalter Terminal 2-Fach Boxen | eBay gekauft und etwas einfaches und billigeres bekommen, das Produktfoto ist ein Fake  (EDIT: es war ein anderer Verkäufer aber gleiches Produktbild)

Nach einer Weile klang der Ton aus der SMSL SA-50/CT227MK2 Kombi voll zerhackt, ich befürchtete das schlimmste.
Als ich den Umschalter öffnete sah ich die Massen sind einfach durchgeschleift wohl um Kabel zu sparen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt es dass man Digitalverstärker-Ausgänge nicht miteinander vermassen darf ?
Auf jeden Fall scheint der Verstärker noch zu funktionieren, nur etwas warm wurde er wie ich festgestellt hatte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,
habe mal eine Frage an euch. Ich habe vor einen eigenen Vollverstärker zu bauen. Das Problem : Ich habe keine Ahnung von der Elektronik geschweige denn habe ich so etwas schon mal gemacht.
Folgende Eigenschaften soll der Verstärker haben : 
- Phono MM/MC
- einen Line-In für den PC
- "schreibtischtauglich" -> kleines Format

Zu befeuern sind damit zwei mb quart 280-Lautsprecher 

Ich bin (natürlich) gerne bereit, mir dazu Wissen anzueignen. Ich weiß bloß einfach nicht genau, wie ich anfangen soll und vor allem, welchen Bausatz ich wählen soll :S
Am liebsten würde ich natürlich einen Verstärker bauen, der gut mit meinen Boxen harmoniert, aber wie finde ich das raus ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Dezember 2013)

würde ich dir nur raten, wenn du wirklich Ahnung von Elektronik hast und somit weißt was du machst. Man kann bei sowas sehr schnell alles kaputt machen und/oder Leben riskieren.

Selbst ich lasse die Finger davon, obwohl ich sowas mit meiner Frau basteln könnte.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Dezember 2013)

Schau dich um ob du nen potenteren Vollverstärker als Bausatz findest und schau gleich nach nmr Phonopre Bausatz, Vollverstärkerbausätze mit Phonopre gibts afaik nicht.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (17. Dezember 2013)

für dich wäre wahrscheinlich ein Class-D Verstärker interessant (Größe)


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Dezember 2013)

Die Quarts wollen aber auch Dampf, die meisten kleinen Class-D Verstärker haben aber meist nur um die 30 Watt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Dezember 2013)

> Die Quarts wollen aber auch Dampf


 Woher weiß man sowas ?  Ich habe das öfter gehört, aber keiner konnte mir so richtig erklären warum...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (17. Dezember 2013)

Er wollte ja einen bauen und da müsste es welche geben, die auch 200w bereitstellen und im Vergleich zu Class-A(B) deutlich kleiner sind.
edit: Was verstehst du unter einem "kleinen Format"?


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Dezember 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Woher weiß man sowas ?  Ich habe das öfter gehört, aber keiner konnte mir so richtig erklären warum...



Alle Quarts die ich kenne sind erst mit einiges an Leistung (so ab 80W/Kanal) im Klang aufgegangen und haben gezeigt was sie können.

Kommtnauch immer auf den Impedanzverlauf an. z.B. ne B&W CM10 ist als 8 Ohm Box ausgewiesen, hat aber im Bassbereich grade mal 3,1 Ohm. Da möchte die nen stabilen und kräftigen Verstärker, auch um den Bass schön aus den Membranen zu bekommen.

Bei den Qurts isrt das wohl ähnlich.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich zerstör ungern Traeume aber vergiss es, du wirst eh maximal nen mini Amp mit wenig Leistung bauen können. DEN du bist kein Elektriker geschweige den hast du nen Meisterbrief, das bedeutet schonmal das du garkeine Geraete bauen darfst die mehr als Kleinspannung brauchen, das heist nen Amp der Intern mit mehr als 50V Laeuft darfst du NICHT bauen. Darum sind diese ganzen Selbstbausaetze auch für anspruchsvolle anwendungen einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, da sie fast immer entweder mit 12 oder 24V Betrieben werden über ein Externes Netzteil da haste schonmal ne sehr supoptimale Stromversorgung. Natürlich könnt man jetz sagen scheis auf die VDE norm und Gesetzliche Richtlinien ABER stell dir mal vor du baust das ding, hast null peil von Elektronik machst nen Fehler und dadurch fakelt dir die Bude ab, deine Versicherung zahlt rein garnix ! Und kommt jetz auch noch jemand zu schaden, kannst dir gleich den Kopfschuss geben weil du deines lebens nie mehr glücklich wirst. 

Also lass das einfach komplett sein. Da du eh nichtmal nen Schaltplan lesen kann vermute ich, scheitert es ja schon hier. Und den schund den man als Bausatz kaufen kann naja da kannst dir auch gleich das nen fertigen 50€ Amp kaufen.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin ja sonst nicht so kleinlich, was Rechtschreibung angeht, aber ein bisschen mehr drauf achten darfst du ruhig. Ich habe meist automatische Rechtschreibüberprüfung in meinem Browser an. Das hilft oft und man sieht auch kleinere Fehler. Gegen Grammatikfehler hilft es natürlich nicht.

Zum Thema. Du hast Recht, er DARF es nicht. Man darf auch keinen Alkohol brennen. Was jemand in der Garage macht, ist was ganz anderes. 
Viel wichtiger als das dürfen (wie du auch erwähnst), ist die fehlende Versicherungsabdeckung und dabei ist eine abfackelnde Bude das kleinste Problem. Da sollte man eher dauerhafte körperliche und geistige Behinderungen und lange Krankenhausaufenthalte betrachten. Dagegen ist ein Haus leicht bezahlt.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist das dann bei Netzteilen? Darf man überhaupt einen selbst gebautes Netzteil (also fertiger (Ringkern)Trafo -> Gleichrichter) an der Steckdose anschließen, wenn auf der sekundären Seite vor dem Gleichrichter 24V anliegen?


----------



## soth (18. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es abgenommen wurde, dann ja, ansonsten ist das gesetzlich verboten.

Falls du einen Class-D Amp bauen möchtest, besorg dir ein ICEPower Modul und schraube es in ein Gehäuse


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man eine zugelassene Trafo-Gleichrichter Kombi kauft, die ca.24V Volt hat, darf man doch den Rest auch ohne Abnahme betreiben, oder?


----------



## soth (18. Dezember 2013)

Falls es das Ganze als fertiges Modul gibt, sollte es rechtlich kein Problem darstellen. 
Vielleicht müsste es zusätzlich noch gekapselt sein, das müsste man nachschlagen oder vielleicht weiß dekay, BigBubby oder ein anderer User da aus dem Standgreif Genaueres.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Dezember 2013)

Wäre es eigentlich schon ein Problem, wenn man irgendwo einen Stecker hinlötet?


----------



## soth (18. Dezember 2013)

Einfach mal die VDE lesen, da steht es drin ^^


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2013)

Kleinspannung


----------



## Bier (19. Dezember 2013)

Wo genau liegt beim Beyerdynamic DT-880 der Unterschied zwischen Edition, Premium, Pro und Studio.
Ich glaub der Premium hat 600 Ohm aber bei den anderen hab ich jetzt noch nicht ganz so durchgeblickt


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2013)

"Other than the less clamping headband, the premium has somewhat better  aesthetics, a long straight cord instead of a coiled one, and maybe a  different carrying case (vinyl instead of nylon, I am not sure about  this). It is also available in 32 and 600 Ω versions, while the pro is  250 Ω only."
"Premiums have less clamping force, and thus a bit better soundstage and a bit less bass. Otherwise, they are identical.

Pros if you prefer clamping (they can't fall off as easily), slightly  more bass due to drivers being closer to ear (meh), and less expensive. 

Premiums if you prefer less clamping force (more comfortable) and slightly better soundstage (meh?)."

Pro und Premium.

Zu Studio habe ich gefunden, dass das der DT-880 S ist und zumindestens die alten Modelle Qualitativ besser waren als die neueren DT-880. Wie die jetzt im Verhältnis bei den neueren Modellen steht, weiß ich nicht. Es scheinen aber die Qualitativ höherwertigen zu sein. 

"Ich hab den DT-880 PRO und soweit ich weiß ist der Unterschied zur  Edition eher maginal. Die PRO haben starken Anpressdruck und  Wendelkabel, die Edition eher schwächeren Anpressdruck und glattes  Kabel. Der Treiber ist bei allen aber der gleiche."

Zusammenfassend:

Edition<>Pro<>Premium<Studio
32 250 600<>32 600<>250 Ohm und Studio für sich
straight<>corded<>straight
leichter<>stärkerer<>leichter Anpressdruck
Premium dafür höherwertige Polster im Vergleich zu Pro/Edition


----------



## Bier (19. Dezember 2013)

Danke schonmal 
Wird für die 600 Ohm ein extra KHV benötigt oder reicht der KHV vom AVR (Yamaha RX-V767) aus?


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2013)

Steht in deinem Handbuch ziemlich weit hinten


----------



## Bier (19. Dezember 2013)

Bist du sicher? Also ich finde rein gar nichts zum KHV


----------



## debalz (19. Dezember 2013)

Probier doch den Kopfhörerausgang einfach mal aus. Je nach Hörgewohnheit und KH-Modell benötigen hochohmige KHs manchmal mehr Kraft als der Ausgang, z.B. des Receivers mitbringt.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2013)

Bier schrieb:


> Bist du sicher? Also ich finde rein gar nichts zum KHV


 Ja bin sicher. Habs mir extra von der Homepage runtergeladen und angeguckt, weil ich mich jedes mal wundere, wenn Leute andere Fragen, was ihr gerät zu hause kann


----------



## Bier (19. Dezember 2013)

Oh man ich habs mir auch runtergeladen und nichts gefunden  
Das einzige was ich dazu gefunden hab ist dass man da Kopfhörer anschließen kann, aber das war mir vorher auch bewusst.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe es auch erst gefunden, als ich Kopfhörer im PDF gesucht habe und es ist erst im letzten Drittel ganz klein in den genauen Daten aufgetaucht.

edit: wird links oben auf einer Seite stehen


----------



## Bier (19. Dezember 2013)

Danke jetzt hab ichs 
Naja vllt reicht es ja für den Anfang. 
Wobei die KHV in AVR ja allgemein nicht so gut sein sollen.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke 570Ohm sollte für den Anfang reichen den 600Ohm zu betrieben. So viele Nachteile wirst du dadurch nicht kriegen.


----------



## debalz (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke auch dass es für den DT880 mit 600 Ohm reicht - wird. steigern kann man sich ja immer noch  Allerdings würde ich die ganzen Soundeffekt und Equalizer-Optionen unangetastet lassen, das hat der DT880 nicht nötig..


----------



## Bier (19. Dezember 2013)

Jaa EQ und co hab ich eh immer ausgeschaltet.
Ich denke ich werds erstmal so versuchen und bei bedarf wird halt noch n Fiio E10 o.ä. geholt.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Dezember 2013)

Wer hat eventuell die *Xonar D2X *ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z/90-YAA055-1UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland im Zusammenhang mit MIDI (speziell mit Keyboard/Synthie/Workstation) im Gebrauch und kann mir etwas darüber erzählen?


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute! 
Ich hab neulich meine Boxen für eine Feier bereit gestellt...
Dementsprechend war die Musik auch etwas lauter...
Leider sind scheinbar die Hochtöner gestorben...der Ton ist nur noch dumpf...
Hab die Kabel nachgeschaut und es scheint nichts kaputt oder durchgeschmort zu sein...am Verstärker ist auch nichts kaputt.

Boxen: alte Teleropa mit ca. 30Watt
Hochtöner: Visaton DTW 8.12
Verstärker Harman/Kardon HKS6250 mit 45Watt pro Channel...

Jemand ne ahnung, wo der Fehler liegt, oder wie ich die am besten reparieren kann?

Danke im Voraus, palim.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. Dezember 2013)

Hochtöner austauschen


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (20. Dezember 2013)

kanns nicht auch sein, dass die weiche irgendwie was mitbekommen hat?
Und ich würde mich eigentlich auch erst gerne am reparieren versuchen...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. Dezember 2013)

Bei der Weiche müsstest du halt mal die Bauteile durchprüfen.
Wenn es der Hochtöner ist kannst du da bestimmt nicht viel reparieren ->Austausch.


----------



## max310kc (20. Dezember 2013)

Jup, an der Kalotte wirst du wenn se denn kaputt ist nichts mehr reparieren können. Du könntest die Kalotte auch mal ohne Weiche direkt am Verstärker testen. Aber dabei nur geringe Lautstärke und am besten nur mal mit nem Tongenerator im passenden Frequenzbereich testen, ob was zu hören ist.

Ein etwaiger Austausch dürfte aber schwierig werden, da die Hochtöner nicht mehr hergestellt werden. Sollte es sehr ähnliche noch erhältliche  Modelle zum tauschen geben, solltest du am besten mal im Visaton-Forum nachfragen. Die können dir dann am ehesten helfen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,
hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma "Reloop" ? Der größte Turntable (RP-8000) kostet 599,-, wenn mich nicht alles irrt...


----------



## Icedaft (23. Dezember 2013)

Ist eine Marke für DJ-Pros. Über die Qulität der einzelnen Serien kann ich aus persönlicher Anschauung nichts berichten.

Einer der größten Mailordershops hierfür kommt hier aus Münster.

Elevator.de - Future of Music


----------



## dekay55 (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja Reloop ist eher für die Anfaenger, keine sehr beliebte und sonderlich gute Marke. Für 599 würd ich mir eher nen gebrauchten 1210er kaufen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Dezember 2013)

Ok, dann wohl eher nicht...
Nochmal eine Frage dazu : Im Moment höre ich mit einem Thorens TD 318 + Yamaha MC-9-Tonabnehmer. Phono-Verstärker ist der integrierte im Yamaha CX-1000.
Da ich mir in naher Zukunft DJ-Equipment zulegen möchte, ist die Frage, ob ich mit einem Technics 1210 auch Hifi "genießen" kann, so wie ich es im Moment tue...
Oder ist so ein Schallplattenspieler wirklich nur für das Mixen geeignet ?


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Dezember 2013)

Der ist nur fürs Mixing gemacht, dein Thorens ist da deutlich besser für Musikgenuss.


----------



## Thallassa (24. Dezember 2013)

So, nach dem Fehlschlag mit dem Q-Dac, ich hab ein neues Spielzeug, welches meine Xense abgelöst hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding fegt so dermaßen den Boden mit dem Q-Dac (sowohl DAC- als auch Verstärkerseitig) dass ein tiefgehenderer Vergleich, der über die Grenzen meiner Aussage hinausgeht, überflüssig ist


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Dezember 2013)

Welche Version?


----------



## Thallassa (24. Dezember 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Welche Version?


 
die ganz normale, da bestes P/L. Auch unter dem Vorbehalt, dass ich wahrscheinlich selbst mal die OpAmps austausche.


----------



## Sync (25. Dezember 2013)

Woa war ja ewiiiig nicht mehr hier im Forum. *wink*

Gleich zur Sache.. Shure SRH 440 oooder Audio Technica ATH-M50?

Soll für Unterwegs sein. Kann mir jemand vll was zu denen sagen?
Hab ne Menge Testberichte gelesen, sollen beide ja echt gut sein.
Zur Zeit nutze ich für Unterwegs Shure SE 212. Hab aber keine Lust mehr auf In-Ears 

Achja. Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Diavel (25. Dezember 2013)

Vom SE215 kommend würd ich sofort sagen ATH M50. Der Shure hat echt wenig Bass.


----------



## Sync (25. Dezember 2013)

mhm glaub ich auch eher.. frage mich halt, ob sich die 40 Teuros Aufpreis lohnen?


----------



## Diavel (25. Dezember 2013)

Gab den vorgestern erst bei Mydealz für 89€ aus UK. Das kostet der Shure doch auch, oder? Für 110€ oder so gibts den mindestens einmal die Woche auch in DE im Angebot falls Du nicht aus UK bestellen willst.


----------



## Sync (25. Dezember 2013)

ah k danke. 
stehe aber auf die rote version 
wird wohl amazon deutschland bleiben.


----------



## BlackNeo (26. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst auch den SRH440 nehmen, der ist aber sehr neutral.

Der ATH-M50 wird dir deutlich besser gefallen, da lohnt es sich auch etwas mehr auszugeben^^


----------



## Sync (26. Dezember 2013)

105 bei conrad gerade


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Dezember 2013)

Welcher Plattenspieler ist besser ? Dual 1224 mit Original-Tonabnehmer oder ein Toshiba SR-B30F mit Yamaha MC-9 ?


----------



## dekay55 (26. Dezember 2013)

Der Dual auch wenns noch ne billigere Version ist, das Laufwerk von den Duals ist einfach zu der zeit sehr gut gewesen, auch der Tonarm macht nen besseren eindruck beim Dual. Original sollten die DUALS übrigends nen SHURE System haben, ich hatte mal nen Dual der war allerdings etwas hochwertiger, da hat ne verdammte Nadel von dem Original Shure System 140dm gekostet


----------



## LucMx23 (3. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute!  
Bin relativ neu hier, und habe heute mein Razer Kraken 7.1 bekommen. 
Hat jemand gute Equalizer Einstellungen für Gaming und Musik?  
Danke


----------



## Icedaft (3. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du kannst, schick es wieder dahin wo es hergekommen ist, das ist der beste Rat, den Du hier für das Teil bekommen wirst.


----------



## Thallassa (3. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn Du kannst, schick es wieder dahin wo es hergekommen ist, das ist der beste Rat, den Du hier für das Teil bekommen wirst.


 
So ziemlich

Equalizer-Einstellungen empfiehlt man nicht. Man kauft das Audio-Equipment so, wie es klingen soll und bessert höchstens um ein paar db nach, wenn überhaupt. 
Empfehlungen für EQ gehen schon gleich gar nicht, weil jeder nen anderen Geschmack hat. Es wird so oder so nur verschlimmbessert. Das Kraken dagegen... Brrrr. Nichtmal ein super-EQ kann da was vernünftiges rausholen.


----------



## Sync (3. Januar 2014)

Nach gefühlter Ewigkeit ist ded Audio Technica ATH-M50 eeeendlich angekommen.. Amazon ist wesentlich zügiger mit Versand als Conrad. DHL war wohl auch noch überfordert. Das Teil klingt aber echt super für 100 Euro!! Die Grösse find ich gerade noch gut für unterwegs.
Wenn ich wieder am Studienort bin muss ich den  mal mit meinem Denon AH2000 vergleichen. Meine Shure in ears (Se 215) toppen die aber sofort finde ich!


----------



## L-Patrick (3. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal...
ich besitze ja nun seit geraumer Zeit den EVO und bin auch höchst zufrieden damit. Allerdings frage ich mich auch, wie man so einen Kopfhörer zu dem Preis anbieten kann?! 
2 verschiedene Polsterungen, 2 abnehmbare (hochwertige) Kabel und eine recht solide Verarbeitung gepaart mit dem genialen Klang. Der Hersteller verdient an dem Ding doch beinah gar nichts?!


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2014)

Die Produktionskosten eines Kopfhörers sind nicht hoch. Bestes Beispiel dafür sind die Superluxx. Die Kosten nur ein paar Euronen und sind aus Produktionssicht nicht wirklich weniger Aufwendig als ein >100Euro Kopfhörer.

Den Unterschied machen die Entwicklungskosten und die Stückzahl. Und gerade wenn man dadurch letztere hoch treibt kann man auch gute Kopfhörer sehr günstig verkaufen.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Januar 2014)

naja. Wenn man einen sehr eng gesetzten qualitätsrahmen hat, sind auch die produktionkosten entsprechend hoch. Es geht halt mehr in den müll, was nicht den Anforderungen entspricht.
bei günstigen Produkten, abgesehen von den billigen, ist die qualitätsschwankung höher. 

aber es stimmt, dass der großteil in die Entwicklung geht.


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2014)

Überraschungen gibts... Schaut mal was ich im Saturn gefunden habe. Und achtet mal drauf welche KH abgesperrt sind. xD


----------



## Icedaft (6. Januar 2014)

Tja, wer so einen Müll klaut ist selber schuld. Vielleicht will Saturn seine Kunden auch vor Ohrenkrebs schützen...


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2014)

Hehe. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mir die Beats mal angehört. Also wie 350 Euro Kopfhörer hören die sich ja nicht an. Die K701 haben mir gefallen.


----------



## Darkseth (6. Januar 2014)

Direkt an der Kopfhörerwand? Hab die K701 auch an der Kopfhörerwand gehört, absolut grauenhaft, wie der Kopfhörer an solch einer minderwertigen Quelle verschandelt wird  Das hat der echt nicht verdient..


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte den Beats Pro mal an meinem S3 und mit meinem A151 (70€) Verglichen.

Nicht nur dass der Pro einen sehr unsauberen, dumpfen und wummernden Bass hat und damit die Mitten teils überdeckt, er hat auch schlicht weniger Auflösung.

Das ist einfach traurig.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Januar 2014)

Das ist einfach ein sehr gutes Marketing ähnlich den Icewatch-Uhren, da wird auch ein 2€ Chinaartikel für über 80€ unter das Volk gebracht...


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Januar 2014)

Ja, das Marketing dieser Firma ist grandios, das muss man ihnen lassen.


----------



## iceman650 (6. Januar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Überraschungen gibts... Schaut mal was ich im Saturn gefunden habe. Und achtet mal drauf welche KH abgesperrt sind. xD


 Und jetzt achte mal darauf, welcher Kopfhörer sowohl wechselbare Kabel hat und auch faltbar ist. Fällt was auf, oder?


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Januar 2014)

Wer geht denn freiwillig in solche Elektronikfachmärkte? Ich grusel mich da jedes mal drin, was die einem für Sachen für einen viel zu hohen Preis verkaufen wollen D:


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Januar 2014)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Und jetzt achte mal darauf, welcher Kopfhörer sowohl wechselbare Kabel hat und auch faltbar ist. Fällt was auf, oder?



Aha, und das spricht dafür sich Abfall zu kaufen?

@chiller: Ab und zu braucht man mal was zu lachen. Und manchmal kann man Kunden auch zu ner vernünftigen Entscheidung bringen.

Und wenn ich nen Gutschein hab geh ich CDs kaufen bei unserem Saturn.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Januar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wer geht denn freiwillig in solche Elektronikfachmärkte? Ich grusel mich da jedes mal drin, was die einem für Sachen für einen viel zu hohen Preis verkaufen wollen D:


 
Man geht ja dahin, um zu sehen ob es das günstiger gibt, was man will oder mal zu sehen, was man eigentlich kauft oder sie zu überreden es günstiger zu machen.
Wir haben uns jetzt einen Plasmafernsehr gekauft. Internet 3,8k. MM 2,99k. Auf Anfrage 2,85k. Rüber zum Saturn auch 2,85k. In einem kleinen laden wollten sie uns 2,68k geben. Wir also mit 2,68k rüber zu Saturn. Die haben uns den Preis auch gemacht und das auf 0% Finanziert über 2 Jahre (Garantiezeitraum). Das schöne ist, dass momentan gratis auf 4 Jahre verlängerung gibt für das Gerät und wenn wir etwas glück haben und der Fernsehr früh genug geliefert wird, sogar noch 300€ Cashback


----------



## JJ Walker (7. Januar 2014)

Hi. Bevor ich nen neuen thread aufmache wollte ich hier erst mal fragen.
Ich bin durch zufall zu ein paar alte HECO interior 303 gekommen. Leider funktionieren bei beiden Lautsprechern die hochtöner nicht mehr und 1x tieftönermembran ist komplett gerissen. Die frage ist. Weis jemand ob sich reparieren lohnt und wenn ja wo ich orginalteile herbekomme? Hab bei heco gefragt die haben leider keine Ersatzteile mehr.  Und vll kann ich ja einfach andere nehmen und quasie das Chassi nehmen um selber was zu bauen.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2014)

Da würde ich mal anfragen:

Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Januar 2014)

Jetzt wo DIY nicht in Frage kommt, muss ich irgendwo anders einen kleinen Verstärker herbekommen... Habt ihr ein paar Empfehlungen ? Will eigentlich nicht mehr als 100 € ausgeben


----------



## Icedaft (9. Januar 2014)

Was soll denn damit betrieben werden?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2014)

Einfach mal ebay absuchen. Mein Pioneer (A-676) hat mich z.B. 50Euro gekostet.


----------



## soth (9. Januar 2014)

Wieso kommt DIY nicht in Frage und warum musst du denn deinen M60 "entsorgen"


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2014)

DIY kommt nicht in Frage, weil mir jetzt des öfteren davon abgeraten wurde, da ich wirklich 0 Ahnung von dem Thema habe 

Das mit meiner Endstufe ist echt komisch. Ich betreibe ja meistens zum Musikhören eine Essence STX, eine Yamaha CX-1000 Vorstufe und die M-60. Neulich habe ich mal aus Spaß einen harman/kardon HK6300 als Endstufe rangehangen. Und ich war echt erstaunt wie anders das klingt, die Boxen (mb quart 980S 1. Version) scheinen irgendwie besser mit der Endstufe des Vollverstärkers zu harmonieren.  Also wird die M-60 verkauft !


----------



## soth (10. Januar 2014)

Man benötigt zum Aufbau eines Bausatzes also tieferen Einblick in die Materie... wer erzählt den so etwas?

Du musst Bau- und Schaltplan lesen können, (je nach Anspruch an das Ergebnis) handwerklich begabt sein und etwas Geduld haben, das ist alles.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Januar 2014)

Wenn man absolut keine Ahnung hatte, sollte man wirklich die Finger von selbstbauverstärkern lassen.
Lautsprecher ok. Aber Verstärker..., da findet man schon etwas andere Leistungen. 
In 99 von 100 Fällen passiert auch nichts. Nur will man weder der eine sein, der einen Stromschlag kriegt, noch der eine, wo das Ding in Flammen aufgeht und die Versicherung nicht zahlt, weil es eben ein selbstbau war.
Da kann er besser als Laie etwas Geld sparen und sich ein entsprechendes Gerät kaufen.


----------



## soth (10. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, da war ja was...
Falls es um Verstärkerbau geht, würde ich einer ungelernten Person auch davon abraten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2014)

> Da kann er besser als Laie etwas Geld sparen und sich ein entsprechendes Gerät kaufen.



Zum Beispiel ?


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel ?



Unter 100€ gibts den Scythe Kama Bay Amp Pro 3000, der ist ziemlich gut für seine 80€.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Januar 2014)

Es mag blöd klingen, aber wenn der der HK gefallen hat, den kriegste vermutlich recht günstig in der Bucht. 
Es muss ja nicht unbedingt ein neugerät sein. Genau wie andere Verstärker. 
Ich habe jetzt deine Diskussion nicht verfolgt, was du alles brauchst. Aber verstärker gibts wie Sand am Meer. Ansonsten auch ein "Receiver". Gerade wenn sie die aktuellen HDMI Standards nicht mehr können, fallen sie recht stark im Preis. Je nach model


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2014)

@ BlackNeo : Taugt Scythe was als Hifi-Hersteller ? :O

@ BigBubby : Es geht darum, dass ich einen geeigneten Verstärker für den Schreibtisch finde. Den HK6300 hatte ich ja vorher hier zu stehen, der war mir einfach zu groß bzw. einfach zu breit


----------



## BigBubby (10. Januar 2014)

Keine AHnung ob es was gutes kleines gibt. Scythe ist jetzt allgemein ein hersteller für alles. alles pasabel, nichts wirklich gut 
Ich würde mal bei HiFi im Forum fragen, da wirst du bei so speziellen sachen meist schneller fündig. Vermutlich reicht da schon drin zu lesen, nciht mal zu posten.


----------



## soth (10. Januar 2014)

Schau dir doch mal die ICEPower-Module an, die werden im Allgemeinen ziemlich gelobt und sind schön klein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2014)

Die kosten um die 400 € und haben nicht mal ein Gehäuse oder ? :O


----------



## soth (10. Januar 2014)

Die Icepowermodule sind kleine Endstufen, in Deutschland erhältlich bei quintaudio: QUINT | Verstrker
Preise stehen dabei.
Falls dir das zu teuer ist, kannst du dir ja auch einmal die Class-D Amps von SMSL anschauen.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Januar 2014)

> @ BlackNeo : Taugt Scythe was als Hifi-Hersteller ? :O



Der Kama Bay Amp Pro 3000 ist klein (schreibtischtauglich), hat genug Leistung, 4 Eingänge und sogar anpassbar beleuchtbare VU-Meter. Ist afair etwas besser als die S.M.S.L. Teile.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2014)

@ soth : Haben die Schon einen Internet-Shop oder stehen da irgendwoe Preise ? 

@ BlackNeo : Der Kama Bay Amp Pro 3000 ist imho echt nicht schön und da er auf dem Schreibtisch stehen würde, kommt der echt leider nicht in Frage


----------



## Icedaft (10. Januar 2014)

Dann mußt Du wohl tiefer in die Tasche greifen wenn es neu und schick sein soll ... Box Design by Pro-Ject Audio Systems


----------



## BigBubby (10. Januar 2014)

330€ sind aber trotzdem noch ne hausnummer


----------



## soth (10. Januar 2014)

Johnny, an deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mal auf die Preisliste klicken 
Für Bestellungen gibt es in der linken Leiste eine Kategorie.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2014)

Mir kommt gerade ein Gedanke auf. Kann ich nicht einfach eine kleine Endstufe kaufen und mir dazu einen passiven Vorverstärker (ich meine sowas mal gesehen zu haben als einfachen Bausatz) ?
Ich bräuchte ja nur einen Line-In und ein einen Pre-Out. Dazu wäre eine Klangregler auch noch ziemlich nützlich 

Der IceAMP 1 gefällt mir


----------



## Icedaft (10. Januar 2014)

Der Topping ist auch nichts für Dich ?

Topping TP32 Class T Digital Amp Verstärker Mit USB and Remote 15WPC


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2014)

Wow, der gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Werde mal ein paar Tests dazu suchen 
Kann man die OP-Amps tauschen bei dem ?

Den gibt's ja auch noch http://www.amazon.de/Topping-Verstä...e=UTF8&qid=1389370737&sr=8-3&keywords=topping
Was ist da der Unterschied ? Er ist auf jeden Fall günstiger...
Und einen TP-30 gibt's auch nicht


----------



## Gast0707215 (10. Januar 2014)

Hoi Leute,

ich hab mir vor einigen Tagen die microlab 6c gegönnt. Komme von Logitech Trötern, die Soundumstellung ist also bombastisch 


Allerdings hab ich in beiden Boxen so ein Surren. Dachte das ist das Störgeäusch, was ich schon bei den alten Boxen hatte ... aber weit entfernt an einer anderen Steckdose hab ich das auch, also auch wenn der PC aus ist.


Dabei ist das Surren was aus den beiden Lautsprecherteilen kommt (keine Ahnung wie die beiden heißen - also aus dem kleinen oben und dem großen unten ^^ (siehe http://www.abacus-electronics.de/files/a-box_10_white_pair_01.jpg)) unterschiedlich. Oben eher höheres Surren, aus dem unteren Teil ein dumpferes. Bei der box, wo die ganze Anschlusselektronik drin ist, ist das untere lauter, als das obere. In der anderen Box ist es anderst herum.



Ist das normal, dass es immer so ganz leise surrt?
Während Musik/Zocken ist es unmöglich rauszuhören, aber auf der anderen Seite sitzt man ja auch mal am PC ohne Musik und da hör ich es halt. Und wenn man weiß, dass da was ist, was nicht sein sollte, dann hört man es ja leider um einiges lauter (Placebo)...



Gruß


----------



## soth (10. Januar 2014)

Das sind unterschiedliche Tripath Module und unterschiedliche Gehäuse. Inwiefern der Rest aufgebaut ist 

Du kannst natürlich eine passive Vorstufe bauen, das befriedigt zumindest den Selbstbautrieb etwas  
Teile und Vorschläge gibt es bei Thel.
Da gibt es allerdings ein bisschen etwas zu beachten, darüber hatten zappa und ich uns hier schoneinmal unterhalten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2014)

Ok, scheint ja doch nicht ganz unkompliziert zu sein  Ich glaube ich werde mal einen Topping versuchen  Aber welchen genau weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Januar 2014)

für den Preis sind die genauso wie die SMSL echt gut. Gegen echtes HiFi kommt es leider nicht an, auch wenn es gern behauptet wird.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Januar 2014)

Welchen SMSL kannst du denn empfehlen ? Den SA-98(E?)


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Januar 2014)

Edifier S550 Encore im exklusiven Test: 5.1-Donnerwetter für daheim - Einführung und technische Daten

Meins kommt nächste Woche


----------



## Icedaft (10. Januar 2014)

Aha, was für Spasshörer und Elternärgerer....


----------



## BigBubby (11. Januar 2014)

das s550 ist ganz i.o. 
habs auch noch rumstehen. Man muss halt bass stark reduzieren und man braucht mehr als 12m^2 damit es auch wirkt. Hat natürlich nicht die qualität von studiolautsprechern oder einer rausend euro Anlage, aber um Längen besser als ein teufelsystem. Gerade der präzisere bass und vorhandene mitten.
unter den pc Systemen wohl eines der besten. Im hifi natürlich höchstens mittelmaß


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Januar 2014)

Sehe ich genauso 

Wird von mir auch nur zum Zocken genutzt, für Musik nehm ich lieber was anderes


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Welchen SMSL kannst du denn empfehlen ? Den SA-98(E?)



yep den hatte ich. war ganz ok. Hat mir allerdings gezeigt wie gut mein Marantz ist


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2014)

@ BloodySuicide : OK, dann werde ich mir den mal genauer angucken 

Muss ich eigentlich irgendwelche Bedenken haben, eine regelbare Endstufe direkt an der Essence STX zu betreiben ?


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2014)

Warum solltest Du? Die Endstufe bekommt doch nur das Line-Signal von der Soundkarte, kaputtgehen kann da nix.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Januar 2014)

Naja, weil die Soundkarte ja dann als "Vorstufe" fungiert... Deswegen wollte ich bloß nachfrage ! Danke dir


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Januar 2014)

dreh den Amp auf 50% fix und du hast ne Endstufe von der Essence geregelt


----------



## godfather22 (12. Januar 2014)

Hi. Lohnt es sich von einer Xonar DS auf einen Fiio E10 umzusteigen? Als Kopfhörer kommt momentan noch ein ATH-M50 zum Einsatz ich möchte mir aber beim nächsten Geldsegen einen 990 Pro oder Fidelio X1 besorgen


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Januar 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Hi. Lohnt es sich von einer Xonar DS auf einen Fiio E10 umzusteigen? Als Kopfhörer kommt momentan noch ein ATH-M50 zum Einsatz ich möchte mir aber beim nächsten Geldsegen einen 990 Pro oder Fidelio X1 besorgen


 
auf jeden Fall


----------



## godfather22 (13. Januar 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall


 
OK, dann leg ich mir einen zu


----------



## blauebanane (13. Januar 2014)

Kann mir allgemein jemand was zu der Qualität von Kopfhörerausgängen bei Fernsehern sagen? 
Der Fernseher kriegt das Signal über hdmi und geht dann mit klinke auf cinch weiter zum Verstärker. 
Fernseher ist ein Samsung ue40es5700

Danke


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Januar 2014)

blauebanane schrieb:


> Kann mir allgemein jemand was zu der Qualität von Kopfhörerausgängen bei Fernsehern sagen?
> Der Fernseher kriegt das Signal über hdmi und geht dann mit klinke auf cinch weiter zum Verstärker.
> Fernseher ist ein Samsung ue40es5700
> 
> Danke


 
Würde ich nicht machen, die sind nicht gut.


Lieber vom Player/Sat Receiver oder was angeschlossen wird zum Fernseher und zum Verstärker


----------



## Bier (15. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jmd auf die schnelle ein Paar In-Ears so um die 30€ nennen, die deutlich besser sind als die, die beim Samsung Galaxy S4 dabei sind, oder muss ich da doch tiefer in die Tasche greifen?


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Januar 2014)

Meelec M9 wenns neutral sein soll, basslastig wäre der Philips SHE 9000. Oder warme Badewanne: Soundmagic E10 von mp4nation


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Meelec M9 wenns neutral sein soll, basslastig wäre der Philips SHE 9000. Oder warme Badewanne: Soundmagic E10 von mp4nation


 
Hallo Neo,
könntest Du mir bitte nochmal die Kopfhörer Empfehlungen geben die Du mir damals (vor paar Wochen) gegeben hast?
Budget: Bis 50 Euro.
Ich wäre Dir in der Tat sehr dankbar.


----------



## godfather22 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt den Fiio E10 hier und ich muss sagen, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man noch so viel aus dem ollen ATH-M50 rausholen kann. Ich hab mir heute auch den Fidelio X1 bestellt, ich brauch einfach noch was offenes für zu Hause


----------



## Bier (16. Januar 2014)

Okay danke. Ich denke es werden die Soundmagic E10


----------



## hendrosch (17. Januar 2014)

Hat hier jemand schonmal die Werbung von den JBL Synchros gesehen?
Ich find die einfach genial.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=3fQBj_M9JBc
Man achte auf die Kopfhörer die eingeblendet werden 

Die Qualität der Kopfhörer sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2014)

Bin bald Besitzer der Abacus C-Box 2, ick froi mir!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr eine Lösung für mich, wie ich die linke Box auf die Höhe der rechten bekomme ? Einzelne Wandhalter gibt es ja nicht zu kaufen...


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2014)

Ein paar dicke Bücher?
Schuhkarton?
Auf den Verstärker, oder was das daneben ist, stellen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Januar 2014)

Haha, es sollte schon eine "hübsche" Variante sein. Nicht, dass ich was dagegen hätte, manchmal etwas zusammenzuschustern. Aber rechts habe ich ja auch ein nubert-Stativ


----------



## BigBubby (17. Januar 2014)

schraube in die Wand?


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

Fotostativ? Siehe Test...

Test: Abacus C-Box 2 - Frequenzweiche, Ringstrahler, Bass-Regler - Testbericht fairaudio


----------



## The_Trasher (17. Januar 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Auf den Verstärker, oder was das daneben ist, stellen?



Verstärker - Keine gute Idee, wenn der warm wird kannst du unten an der Box ganz unschöne Stellen bekommen. 

Icedaft: Ich dachte du wolltest ein Stativ verlinken?


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

Nein. Der Rezensent beschreibt aber die gleich Problematik und schlägt als Lösung eben ein kleines Fotostativ (Dreibein) vor. Bei gerade mal 2,2kg je Box sollte das auch kein Problem darstellen.

Manfrotto MTPIXI-B PIXI Tischstativ für Compact System: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto

http://www.amazon.de/Manfrotto-709B...9944319&sr=8-2&keywords=tischstativ+manfrotto

Etwas billiger: http://www.amazon.de/Cullmann-MAGNESIT-COPTER-Magnesit-Multistativ/dp/B0045HPO14/ref=pd_cp_ph_1


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Fotostativ? Siehe Test...
> 
> Test: Abacus C-Box 2 - Frequenzweiche, Ringstrahler, Bass-Regler - Testbericht fairaudio



Du verwechselst da was 
Nicht ich habe die Problematik, sondern Johnny The Gamer.
Und seine Boxen sind sicherlich schwerer als 2,2 Kg.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, eine wiegt 10 kg


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2014)

Spricht was gegen Stahlwinkel(lackiert in der Farbe deiner Wahl) aus dem Baumarkt? Ich hab z.B. meine Mikrowelle auf sowas.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Januar 2014)

Wie meinst du das ? Ragen die nicht nur 5cm "an der Wand hervor" ?


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

Frag mal beim Steinmetz vor Ort nach Reststücken von Granitplatten oder vergleichbarem, die lässt Du dir dann in der passenden Größe zurechtschneiden und aus 4 Einzelteilen einen Lautsprecherstand zusammenkleben.

Bodenplatte, liegendes "V" aus 2 Platten, Deckplatte.

Fragen kostet ja nichts....


----------



## soth (17. Januar 2014)

Stahlwinkel gibt es in allen möglichen Größen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Tipps !  Werde euch berichten, wie ich die Sache gelöst habe


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2014)

Meint ihr, dass ein DAC oder Mini-Verstärker in der Soundkette zwischen Laptop und Abacussen nötig sein wird?
Habe irgendwie die Befürchtung, dass der Laptop kein hinreichend gutes Signal ausgeben wird.
Oder ist das nur marginal?


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Januar 2014)

Der Verstärker ist in den Lautsprechen, sind doch aktiv.

Ein DAC macht bei ordentlichen LS immer Sinn, wie viel Geld hättest du zur Verfügung?


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, auch wieder wahr, bin grade etwas verwirrt, weil es kleine DAC und kleine KHV gibt und ich die dann über einen Kamm geschert habe.
Naja, kommt drauf an. 
Es muss kein High End sein und ich brauche die ja auch nicht zum abmischen, also kp wie viel man da in die Hand nehmen sollte.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

Du könntest den FIIO E10 als eine Art Line Driver dazwischenschleifen.

Wie und ob sich das bei den Abacussen auswirkt must Du testen.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (17. Januar 2014)

Wieso haben eigentlich Vinyl-Versionen oft eine bessere Dynamik? Liegt es am Speichermedium oder werden andere Daten verwendet?


----------



## soth (17. Januar 2014)

Die sind schlicht und ergreifend anders gemastert.


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Es gibt ja auch immer verschiedenste CD Versionen. Gerade alte Klassiker werden in letzter Zeit "digitally remastered" und dabei (viel zu) oft mit Loudness und anderen Grausamkeiten zu Grunde gerichtet...
Ich hab grad Making Movies der Dire Straits in der 1980er Original-CD hier, von nem Kumpel geliehen. Herrlich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. Januar 2014)

> Ich hab grad Making Movies der Dire Straits in der 1980er Original-CD hier, von nem Kumpel geliehen. Herrlich.



Du bist ja gut, als ich den Post darüber gelesen habe, musste ich auch an genau die CD denken...  Bestes Beispiel dafür, finde ich auch


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Da hat jemand Geschmack


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (17. Januar 2014)

Wieso können sie dann oft nicht die gut gemasterten Aufnahmen als CD od. Download veröffentlichen?


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

Wieso muss man die überhaupt remastern? Totaler Bullshit.


----------



## Thallassa (17. Januar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wieso muss man die überhaupt remastern? Totaler Bullshit.


 
bei bekannten Acts vielleicht.
Bei Blitzkid's terrifying tales album oder dem Stormblast von Dimmu Borgir war ich um den remaster sehr froh, weil rohe und unerfahrene Werke anhörbarer wurden. Natürlich nicht ohne loudness war, aber nicht in Außmaßen wie es im stark kommerziellen Bereich (Dire Straits zähle ich auch dazu) üblich ist. Ich finde die aktuellen Bon Jovi Remasters auch grausam, (zB 7800° Fahrenheit) aber man muss sie sich ja nicht antun. Aber remasters können manchmal auch positiv sein.


----------



## soth (17. Januar 2014)

Der behutsame Einsatz von Dynamikkompression, muss sein.
Anders wäre es auf den allermeisten Anlagen kaum möglich Musik zu hören ohne ständig am Lautstärkeregler zu drehen.


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Januar 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Aber remasters können manchmal auch positiv sein.


 
Genau! Ich habe mir die Icehouse Primitive Man als 30Th Annieversary Edition gekauft und finde sie wirklich richtig gelungen. 
http://www.amazon.de/Primitive-Man-...=UTF8&qid=1389993933&sr=8-6&keywords=icehouse
Hab auch die original CD aus den 80er, die schon nicht schlecht war, aber im Vergleich wesentlich schlechter abschneidet. 
Allerdings finde ich es auch bedauerlich, dass für einige Vinyl-Versionen wirklich gute Master genommen werden, während für die CD irgend ein verkorkstes verwendet wird. Verkehrte Welt irgend wie. Die Vinyl-Scheibe von Imagine Dragons soll auch sehr gut klingen. Die CD ist hoffnungslos übersteuert und ist für kein Ohr erträglich. Etwas so schlimmes habe ich selten gehört!


----------



## Mosed (17. Januar 2014)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Wieso haben eigentlich Vinyl-Versionen oft eine bessere Dynamik? Liegt es am Speichermedium oder werden andere Daten verwendet?


 
Wegen dem Loudness-War. Loudness war
Viele mögen es halt einfach laut. Und das ganze noch als MP3 mit niedriger Bitrate über Brüllwürfel...

An sich bietet eine CD die Möglichkeit eine höhere Dynamik zu speichern als Vinyl.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das ? Ragen die nicht nur 5cm "an der Wand hervor" ?


 Ein bisschen mehr dann doch  .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Januar 2014)

Welche Plattenspieler bis 250€ sind denn einigermaßen gut? Oder gleich lassen bei dem Budget?


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Januar 2014)

Entweder was schönes gebrauchtes (gute Thorens Dreher gehen um die 250-300€ weg) oder den Pro-Ject Essential wenn es neu sein soll.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Januar 2014)

gebraucht oder ab 500€ neu. ProJect Expression III zum Beispiel


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

Pro-Ject Debut III Plattenspieler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für den Einstieg auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Januar 2014)

Danke euch, werde mich dann Morgen genauer über die informieren


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Januar 2014)

@ *Olstyle* : Dann geht's nächste Woche auf jeden Fall mal an zu OBI


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Januar 2014)

Gibt es dann eigentlich ieine Möglichkeit an die gut gemasterten Stücke zu kommen ohne sich die eine Schallplatte zu holen?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2014)

Bei Death Magnetic hat es auch geholfen die Guitar Hero Version zu kaufen .


----------



## ebastler (18. Januar 2014)

Uah, Death Magnetic. Ich liebe Metallica, aber das Album schmerzt jedes mal in den Ohren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Januar 2014)

Ohje, Death Magnetic ist zudem meiner Meinung nach an manchen Stellen richtig übersteuert aufgenommen, kann das jemand bestätigen ?
Wo ist bloß das Metallica aus den guten Zeiten von Master of Puppets ?


----------



## ebastler (18. Januar 2014)

Ja, echt... Die alten Alben klingen noch sauber *zum Schallplattenregal guck und über ...And Justice For All freu*


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Januar 2014)

Da scheinen aber zwei wirklich den gleichen Musikgeschmack zu haben -> *zum Schallplattenregal guck und über Master of Puppets freu*


----------



## Hänschen (19. Januar 2014)

Ihr Schallplaten-Fanatiker 


 Mir stellt sich grad ständig die Frage wie mein jetziges PC-Setup aus interner Soundkarte+SMSL SA-50+CT227MK2 gegen die Bose Companion 20 die ich vorher hatte abschneiden würde.
 Leider erinnere ich mich nicht mehr so genau an die Bose, und damals hatte ich nur den Creative Soundkarten-USB-Stick der die Bässe etwas verhunzte.
 Aber sie klangen schon recht gut, sowas hatte ich vorher noch nicht erlebt in der Qualität - hatte nur Billigklump 

 Ich glaube aber dass die Bose Bass-Schwierigkeiten hatten bis auf die monumentalen Film-Trailerbässe ... ich vermute die Bose waren darauf abgestimmt eben diese schön wiederzugeben.
 Die CT227MK2 haben Bass im Überfluss, sind aber auch ungefähr doppelt so wuchtig in der Gehäusetiefe.

 Ich vermute dass in den Bose auch ein Digitalverstärker drinsteckte, ich habe ein paar Schaltungszeichnungen mit Tripath Chips in der Bose-Patent-PDF gesehen die ich mir letztens auf ebay besorgt habe - da sind die Companion 20 aber nicht drin.


----------



## Thallassa (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte auch mal ne ungewöhnliche Frage. Ich hab mein FiiO-Kabel wieder gegen das Stock-Kabel der Um3X ausgetauscht. Nach einigem Tragen ist mir wieder aufgefallen, wie nervig ich diesen Drahtbügel mit der Gummiummantelung fand - also weg damit. Nachdem der Drahtbügel entfernt war, war der Tragekomfort schon deutlich besser, allerdings nur über den Ohren, nicht in den Ohren, die Um3X haben deswegen nicht schlechter oder besser verpasst. 
Danach habe ich wieder die selben 2 - 3 Liedchen gehört und höre da - mir sind neue Details aufgefallen.
Der Drahtbügel war dabei in den Steckerstücken verankert und musste mit der Zange entfernt werden - kann es echt sein, dass ein Drahtbügel zwischen Kabeln den Klang beeinflusst, oder bin ich gerade ein totales Opfer von Psychoakustik geworden?


----------



## iceman650 (20. Januar 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> totales Opfer von Psychoakustik geworden?.


Wenn du Schuhe anhast die nicht passen, macht auch Fußballspielen keinen Spaß 
Ich kann mir da ehrlich gesagt beim besten Willen nichts vorstellen, was da merkliche Veränderungen bringen sollte durch ein Drähtchen was neben dem (nebenbei verdrillten...) Kabel.


----------



## Thallassa (20. Januar 2014)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Wenn du Schuhe anhast die nicht passen, macht auch Fußballspielen keinen Spaß
> Ich kann mir da ehrlich gesagt beim besten Willen nichts vorstellen, was da merkliche Veränderungen bringen sollte durch ein Drähtchen was neben dem (nebenbei verdrillten...) Kabel.



Ich kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen, daher die frage. Mich hats halt stark gewundert, weil sie ja eben nicht besser oder schlechter passen als vorher (sitz/halt perfekt), lediglich macht das fehlen der drahtbügel sie bequemer über den ohren


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Januar 2014)

Ich muss Geld ausgeben, habe nen Sony TA F808ES + CD F559XES für 750€ und ein Paar B&W 805S mit Ständern für 650€ gesehen o.O

Mal Oma fragen ob ich nen Kredit haben kann


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2014)

Ich mir mal wieder was Gutes 

(Ja, das Möbelstück darunter ist hässlich... Muss mal wieder zum Ikea )


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Januar 2014)

Ist das 2010 oder 1010er Serie? Bei sowas schönem würde sich ja schon ein tolles Creaktiv Rack lohnen^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Januar 2014)

Auch sehr schick : EMPIRE Deutschland


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2014)

3010S2
Das Problem ist, dass ich zwischen Studentenbude (behelfsmäßig eingerichtet) und daheim pendle. In mein neues Zimmer daheim (Eltern bauen das Haus um) kommt dann garantiert ein gutes Audiomobiliar.
Hier in meiner Studentenbude will ich irgendwie keine schönen Möbel kaufen... Nur auf meine Anlage verzichte ich nicht!

Zu den Möbeln: Viel zu rund, so was muss bei mir absolut eckig sein. Ich hasse Rundungen bei Möbeln^^


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Januar 2014)

3010S2? Hui, das ist richtig schön 

Welche LS hängen dran? Ich mag Exposure ja, nur das Angebot der Sony ES Teile ist das beste was ich seit langem gesehen habe, sonst würde es auch bei mir englische Elektronik werden^^

Ein Ikea Regal langt auch für die Studentenbude, die Füße dürften ja den gröbsten Trittschall etc. absorbieren.

Sonst gäbe es ja noch uniberselle Spikes plus Unterlegscheiben die ziemlich gut Vibrationen absorbieren.

Mal ne andere Frage: Hat schon wer Kabel selbst gemacht aus Einzellitzen + Konfektionieren? Wenn ja, die auch mit fertigen Kabeln von Kimber, Silent Wire, Tellurium Q o.Ä. verglichen?


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2014)

Du wirst lachen, ich habe vor einigen Monaten 3*1m 0,75mm^2 Litze verzopft und mein Papa hat sie vor 2 Wochen konfektioniert (2*0,5m, je ein Leiter nur quellenseitig mit Masse verbunden, wie man das bei Kimbers auch machen soll).
Leider hat er den bis dato noch nicht getestet, daher kann ich keine Informationen geben.
Die Litze war stinknormale Kupferlitze, etwas flexibler als der normale Baumarktschrott, aber nichts Besonderes.

Sobald wir das Zeug mal probehören (oder er endlich auch den Meter Kimber Cable, den er gekauft hat, konfektioniert), kann ich mehr sagen! Bin halt selten daheim...

An der Anlage hängen zwei kleine Boston Audio M25, die momentan noch auf dem Schreibtisch stehen müssen (wobei sie da schon sehr viel Platz brauchen).
Ein Paar Boxenständer ist in Planung, da mein Vater selbst auch ein Paar will, und da mal wieder seine Maschinenbau-Vergangenheit mit ihm durchgeht, hat er die gleich selbst entworfen und will sie demnächst mal in Auftrag geben^^


----------



## iceman650 (20. Januar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Hat schon wer Kabel selbst gemacht aus Einzellitzen + Konfektionieren? Wenn ja, die auch mit fertigen Kabeln von Kimber, Silent Wire, Tellurium Q o.Ä. verglichen?


Klingen definitiv anders. Zumindest wenn man sie auf den Boden schmeißt. Für alles andere gibt es keine wissenschaftlichen Beweise, auch wenn die "ich kann es doch hören"-Fraktion sich gern auf anderes versteifen möchte.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Januar 2014)

Zwischen 2 x 1mm2, wie es die Elektriker gerne oft als ausreichende Verkabelung für 5.1 Latsprecheranschlussdosen verwenden und 2x 2,5mm2 ist auch ganz ohne Vodoo und Zauberei ein Unterschied zu hören.

Ob es jetzt ein Kimber 8PR für 500€ für 2x3m sein muß steht auf einem ganz anderem Blatt.

Wenn man den Gedanken von " Es gibt keine Klangunterschiede beim Hifi" weiterspinnen will, dann müßte jedes Chassis aus den gleichen Materialien, mit den gleichen TS-Parametern und den gleichen Abmessungen auch gleich klingen - was definitiv nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Januar 2014)

@ Icedaft : Sehr angenehm mal wahre Worte zu diesem Thema zu hören  Sah hier schon echt mal anders aus


----------



## Hänschen (20. Januar 2014)

Geht's um Voodoo ? 

Ich hab heut meine CT227Mk2 von dem Lautsprecherumschalter umgesteckt direkt auf den Verstärker ... und es klang auf einmal irgendwie besser !
Ich hab im Umschalter einen steifen Draht aus einem Elektroinstallationskabel verbaut gehabt und die Klemmen und Schalter aus der Chinafertigung sind bestimmt auch grottig.

 Sagt mal auf den Bildern zum SMSL SA-50 sah ich dass die kurzen Drähte von der Platine zu den Ausgangsklemmen ziemlich dünn sind 
 Das sind bestimmt 5cm dünner Draht ... meint ihr man könnte da was tunen ?


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Januar 2014)

Naja, verbesserte Innenverkabelung kann was bringen wenn die von haus aus grottig ist, muss man aber einfach mal testen.

Ich werde dann auch erst mal mit LS-Kabel ausm MM auskommen müssen, später dann aber mal schauen welches kabel mir am besten gefällt. So ein QED Micro Silver oder Kimber 4PR kostet ja kein Vermögen und schön konfektioniertbist es mir sowas auch rein haptisch wert. Aber dasbKabel selber bauen will ich mal versuchen, nur wo bekomm ich Sleeve für ca. 5mm2 dickes Kabel her?


----------



## VVendetta (20. Januar 2014)

Huhu ich hätte eine kurze Frage  
Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit wie ich den Ton den ich auf meinem headset habe auch gleichzeitig an meine Lautsprecher bekomme? 
Gruß


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Januar 2014)

Was ist denn die Quelle ? Eine separate Soundkarte ?


----------



## Thallassa (21. Januar 2014)

Heute sind mal die Fischer Audio Consonance bei mir eingetrudelt - meine Fresse hauen die rein Ò_o 
Einfach nur ein krank betonter Bass. Und dabei wird gar nicht sooooo~ viel Klang geschluckt. Ich bin überrascht.


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Januar 2014)

Gibts das "2 zum Preis von einem" Angebot noch?


----------



## Icedaft (21. Januar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Gibts das "2 zum Preis von einem" Angebot noch?


 

??? Helf mir mal über die Straße bitte...


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> ??? Helf mir mal über die Straße bitte...



Es gab neulich mal ein Angebot, weiß leider nicht mehr genau wo, da hat man 2 Consonance für 40€ bekommen.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Januar 2014)

Ich habe selten ein Produkt gesehn, welches in einer solchen Preisspanne angeboten wird. 

Günstigstes Angebot: Fischer Audio Consonance In-Ear-Kopfhörer rot: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Teuerstes Angebot: http://www.amazon.de/Fischer-Audio-...rnbedienung/dp/B008QUGSDE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_2


----------



## DrDave (21. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich habe selten ein Produkt gesehn, welches in einer solchen Preisspanne angeboten wird.
> 
> Günstigstes Angebot: Fischer Audio Consonance In-Ear-Kopfhörer rot: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Teuerstes Angebot: Fischer Audio Consonance In Ear-Kopfhörer (mit Fernbedienung und Mikrofon) Weiß: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi


 Stimmt, die weißen fallen etwas aus der Rolle


----------



## Thallassa (21. Januar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Es gab neulich mal ein Angebot, weiß leider nicht mehr genau wo, da hat man 2 Consonance für 40€ bekommen.


 
Hab ich nicht erwischt, wo auch immer das gewesen sein soll


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Januar 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht erwischt, wo auch immer das gewesen sein soll


 
Hier war das: iBOOD des Tages ? iBOOD.com

War ne Woche lang das Angebot des Tages.


----------



## Thallassa (21. Januar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Hier war das: iBOOD des Tages ? iBOOD.com
> 
> War ne Woche lang das Angebot des Tages.


 Hättest du das nicht früher sagen können? 

Aber gut, das zweite Pärchen wäre an mich als Backup gegangen. Und ich hab noch gnug "Backup" - also was soll's?


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Januar 2014)

Ist leider schon etwas her das Angebot^^

Ich hätte mir da 10 Stück kaufen sollen und dann auf ebay verkaufen sollen, das wären wenns gut läuft 400€ Gewinn gewesen


----------



## DrDave (21. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal, sind bei dem Reloop RHM-10 schon immer solche dicken Stecker dran? 
Als ich es heute angeschlossen habe, war es schon sehr eng an der Soka.


----------



## Thallassa (21. Januar 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Sagt mal, sind bei dem Reloop RHM-10 schon immer solche dicken Stecker dran?
> Als ich es heute angeschlossen habe, war es schon sehr eng an der Soka.


 
Ich kenn's jedenfalls nicht anders, joah.


----------



## DrDave (21. Januar 2014)

Für mich ein gravierender Nachteil des Mics, dafür dass es so oft empfohlen wird, hätte ich sowas nicht erwartet


----------



## VVendetta (21. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Quelle ? Eine separate Soundkarte ?



Also die Quelle ist meine OnBoard Karte.  Ich hab das Asus Crosshair 4 Formula. Desshalb meine Frage. Was bräuchte ich um wie gesagt das was ich mit meinem headset höre auch an die Boxen leiten könnte? Eine neue soundkarte?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, dass du hier fündig wirst... Hat mich ca. 10 sekunden bei google gekostet 
Und hauseigen ist es auch noch !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...echer-und-kopfhoerer-gleichzeitig-nutzen.html


----------



## Hänschen (22. Januar 2014)

Hach, ich wusste doch die CT227Mk2 klangen irgendwie stressig ... jetzt habe ich spasshalber mal im Eualizer des Soundchips rumgespielt und bei 30 und 60 Hz ein Quentchen runtergeregelt. Voila  ... war wohl wegen Wandnähe die Bassüberhöhung.

Hat aber eine miese Einteilung dieser Equalizer vom Onboard-Soundchip-Treiberprogramm - ich musste 2 Pixel runterregeln bei 30Hz und 1 Pixel bei 60 Hz.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Januar 2014)

Es gibt doch auch "Fremd-Equalizer" ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Januar 2014)

oder Hardware-EQs


----------



## Hänschen (22. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gerade gesehen dass der Haken bei "Vollspektrum Lautsprecher" nicht gesetzt war in den Soundoptionen von Windows ...
Ich könnte schwören dass es auf einmal viel voller klang nachdem ich den gesetzt habe 

 Edit: muss damit zusammenhängen dass neu installierte Soundkarten erst konfiguriert werden müssen in den Windows Optionen.


----------



## The_Trasher (23. Januar 2014)

Mal ne Frage:

Wer kennt einen Fachhandel der Piega Lautsprecher vertreibt?

Ja das sind diese hundsteuren Lautsprecher, wo mich einige für verrückt erklären.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Januar 2014)

Schon mal was von Google gehört?

» Piega Händler | Highend-Anlage.de


----------



## BlackNeo (23. Januar 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Ja das sind diese hundsteuren Lautsprecher, wo mich einige für verrückt erklären.



Wieso denn? Piega baut tolle LS, man muss ja nicht gleich ne Reference One kaufen (oder dazu Schweitzer Elektronik von dartZeel oder Goldmund)


----------



## BigBubby (23. Januar 2014)

Preis wäre mir z.B. egal, aber ich finde die Piega einfach hässlich


----------



## The_Trasher (23. Januar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Wieso denn? Piega baut tolle LS, man muss ja nicht gleich ne Reference One kaufen (oder dazu Schweitzer Elektronik von dartZeel oder Goldmund)


 
Naja, bezahlbar ist zwar die T-Micro Serie...
Schiele aber eher in Richtug Coax 10.2


----------



## Icedaft (23. Januar 2014)

Es soll auch Menschen geben, die diese hier hässlich finden, für mich wäre es das dekadenteste 5.1 System, welches ich mir vorstellen könnte...


----------



## The_Trasher (23. Januar 2014)

"Hässlichkeit" gibt's bei gutem Hifi mMn gar nicht. (Frauen denken da zwar anders aber....  )


----------



## BlackNeo (23. Januar 2014)

@Icedraft: Das dekandenteste 5.1 System wäre die Focal Utopia III Serie^^

@Thrasher: Naja, die Mülltonnen von Wilson Audio oder die Quadral Aurum VII sind schon verdammt hässlich.


----------



## ebastler (23. Januar 2014)

Naja. Ich finde den Krell KAV-300il meines Dads auch schrecklich hässlich. Aber hey, er klingt genial, darum gehts.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Januar 2014)

Es ist wie immer eine Frage des Geschmacks Leute 
Also hört auf darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## The_Trasher (23. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Also hört auf darüber zu diskutieren.



Ist es nicht ein Diskussionsthread ? 
Nein, Spaß beiseite über Geschmack kann mar nicht streiten..


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Januar 2014)

Hat einer von euch schon mal eine Phoebus/STX mit einer DX verglichen?


Lohnt sich der Aufpreis bei meinem COP z.B.? Dem sind die Quellen ja fast egal.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Januar 2014)

> Hat einer von euch schon mal eine Phoebus/STX mit einer DX verglichen?



War früher stolzer Besitzer einer Asus Xonar DX. Habe dann wegen des "benötigten" KHV auf die STX aufgerüstet und man hat bei meinem Equipment schon einen deutlichen Unterschied gehört. 
Mein damaliges Equipment : Yamaha CX-1000-Preamp, Yamaha M-60-Endstufe und zwei mb quart 980S in der ersten Version.



> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis bei meinem COP z.B.? Dem sind die Quellen ja fast egal.



COP ?


----------



## Thallassa (25. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> COP ?


 
Custom One Pro.

So wie Johhny es sagt. Je nach Equipment spielt natürlich der KHV eine Rolle, aber wie dem auch sei, du wirst, je nach Ohr und Musik am COP etwas mehr Auflösung und Details hören können. Ansonsten vllt höhere Präzision, schwärzerer oder nicht-schwärzerer Hintergrund, weichere Töne. 
Das ist jetzt aber mal allgemein gesprochen, ich habe den COP weder hier noch da ausprobieren können und auch die Soundkarten nur mit anderen Equipment gehört. Ja, klar kann sich das lohnen, von mir kriegst du ein "ja", scheinbar kommt ja nix externes in Frage wenn du über die STX nachdenkst. Aber den WErt des Upgrades musst du nach Bestellen und Hören immer noch selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Januar 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Custom One Pro.
> 
> So wie Johhny es sagt. Je nach Equipment spielt natürlich der KHV eine Rolle, aber wie dem auch sei, du wirst, je nach Ohr und Musik am COP etwas mehr Auflösung und Details hören können. Ansonsten vllt höhere Präzision, schwärzerer oder nicht-schwärzerer Hintergrund, weichere Töne.
> Das ist jetzt aber mal allgemein gesprochen, ich habe den COP weder hier noch da ausprobieren können und auch die Soundkarten nur mit anderen Equipment gehört. Ja, klar kann sich das lohnen, von mir kriegst du ein "ja", scheinbar kommt ja nix externes in Frage wenn du über die STX nachdenkst. Aber den WErt des Upgrades musst du nach Bestellen und Hören immer noch selbst entscheiden.


 
Da sollen ja auch noch Lautsprecher ran, die analog angeschlossen werden. Und ein externer KHV + die DX wollte ich dann doch nicht . 
Hast du da Vorschläge für etwas Externes?

Und ob ein COP wirklich von dem KHV profitiert, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich werde aber wohl nicht ums bestellen rumkommen und gucken, ob es mir der Aufpreis wert ist


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. Januar 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Und ob ein COP wirklich von dem KHV profitiert, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


 
Keine Sorge, der Unterschied ist größer als du denkst

Plattenspieler hab ich mir den Pro-Ject Debut III bestellt, mal schauen wie der sich schlägt


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2014)

So ungefähr alles, inkl. Ihrer großen Brüder, klingt wärmer als eine Xonar DX und das hört man auch mit recht günstigem equipment.


----------



## Hänschen (26. Januar 2014)

Ihr macht einen ganz scharf auf gute Kopfhörer ... in Gedanken habe ich schon längst einen hier 

 Leider hatte ich schlechte Erlebnisse mit Ohrstöpseln/Abschottung von der lauten Aussenwelt, das war echt traumatisch ungesund - man darf sich nicht abschotten sondern muss mitschwimmen mit dem Aussenlärm.
 Daher graust mich schon der Gedanke an Kopfhörer .... aber vielleicht nur ein paar Minuten


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Januar 2014)

@ Hänschen : Dann würde ich mir mal die AKG K701 angucken, falls es um den Einsatz in den eigenen vier Wänden geht 

Tante Edit : Habe mal eine Frage. Mein Dad überlegt seine Boxen weiß "machen" zu lassen. "Machen" aus dem Grund, weil ich hier fragen möchte, was die beste Lösung ist. Es handelt sich um diese Boxen : http://s.bazar.at/high-end-ls-boxen-mb-quart-980-10-deg10000-og8u_m.jpg
Kann man Lautsprecher genauso dippen lassen, wie ein Auto ?


----------



## BlackNeo (26. Januar 2014)

Umlackieren ist ziemliche Arbeit wenns gut werden soll, wenn auch die Schallwand weiß werden soll muss man den LS auseinanderbauen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Januar 2014)

Umlackieren kommt genau aus dem Grund nicht in Frage. Deswegen ja die Idee mit dem Dippen oder Folieren


----------



## BlackNeo (26. Januar 2014)

Folieren ginge, dippen ist doch fast das selbe wie lackieren, oder?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Januar 2014)

Ich denke es geht, habe in diversen PKW foren schon gesehen das welche andere Sachen ausser das Auto ansich dippen. Felgen zb. hält auch gut, man macht ja bloß ne neue schicht drüber


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2014)

Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage.
Gibt es im Bereich Sound/Tonmeister oder-ingenieur eine Ausbildung anstatt Studium ? Ich habe irgendwie nichts gefunden... Am besten im Raum Berlin 
Bin im Moment mit meinem Studiengang Musikwissenschaft überhaupt gar nicht zufrieden, da fast nur Theorie und nicht viel Anwendbares 

Edit : Falls es nicht ins Forum hier passt, bitte ich die Mods es zu verschieben oder zu löschen


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Januar 2014)

Wenn du folgende Sachen nicht gefunden hast, dann würde ich es bleiben lassen, wenn dich sogar das überfordet 

Tonmeister/in Ausbildung | Deutsche POP

Audio Engineer | WAVE AKADEMIE - Tontechniker, Tonmeister, Sounddesign Studium und Ausbildung in Berlin.

Hat bei Google keine Sekunde gedauert, wenn man das eingibt: tonmeister ausbildung berlin


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2014)

@ Dustin91 : Sry, da muss ich dir leider mal Unrecht geben. Manchmal reicht googlen eben nicht aus. Die Deutsche Pop ist eine der am schlechtesten angesehenen Schule in Berlin. Ich kenne sie schon.
Die Wave-Akademie habe ich auch gefunden  Die Wave-Akademie habe ich dann gestern auch noch gefunden  Danke dir trotzdem


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Januar 2014)

Naja, dann hättest du das ja dazu sagen können, dass du eine gute Schule willst 
Ne Spaß beiseite. Über die Qualität kann ich zwar nicht urteilen, weiß aber nur, dass es halt brutal schwer sein soll dort nen Platz zu ergattern und wenn man mal einen hat sollte man sich glücklich schätzen. 
Zumindest glaube ich, dass das die dt. Popakademie war.
Naja, auf jeden Fall gibt es eine grandiose Tonmeisterschule in Berlin, wo nur sehr wenige zugelassen werden, weil die Aufnahmeprüfung sauschwer ist.


----------



## JJ Walker (28. Januar 2014)

Hi. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich habe einen alten denon verstärker (denon dra35) an diesem habe ich 2 regallautsprecher angeschlossen und wollte jetzt nochmal mit einem subwoofer (bassbox) erweitern. Frage ist nur kann ich da einen passiven nehmen wie bei den Lautsprechern auch oder muss ich einen aktiven nehmen und kann man den überhaubt an den dra35 anschließen?  Der dra ist nich für eine reine bassbox ausgelegt bzw hat nicht wie moderne endstufen einen extra eingang dafür. (Glaube ich) 
Thx.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

Du benötigst einen aktiven Sub mit Highleveleingängen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Januar 2014)

Oder einen mit normalen Eingängen und eine aktive Frequenzweiche 
Wobei Icedafts-Lösung echt die "humanere" ist


----------



## JJ Walker (28. Januar 2014)

Ok. Aktiv mit highlevel eingängen. Was sind highleveleingänge??? Und vll zur Erklärung wieso???  Wäre gut. Danke euch beide


----------



## dekay55 (28. Januar 2014)

Highlevel eingänge sind jene eingänge wo du direkt von den Lautsprecher ausgängen des Verstärkers in den Subwoofer gehen kannst, die Endstufe dort greift dann das Signal ab, wandelt es um in ein Aux signal und Verstärkt es dann. Da dein Verstärker kein Subwoofer ausgang hat, ist das die gängigste Methode. 
Alternativ wär natürlich auch ein Passivsubwoofer mit eingebauter Frequenzweiche, aber die sind mittlerweile sehr rar geworden, wurden vorzugsweise in den 80-90 jahren genutzt als nur wirklich sehr weniger und sehr hochwertige Verstärker einen Subwoofer ausgang hatten. Von daher der Tip mit dem Subwoofer und Highgain eingängen.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Oder einen mit normalen Eingängen und eine aktive Frequenzweiche
> Wobei Icedafts-Lösung echt die "humanere" ist


 
Du Witzbold.. Dann hätte ich ihm auch gleich einen doppelt ventilierten Bandpass aus dem Carhifi-Bereich mit 1KW Endstufe und Aktiv-Weiche mit Subsonicfilter, parametrischem Equalizer und dem ganzen Bramborium an einem sündteurem Spannungswandler empfehlen können...

So etwas in der Art wäre das richtige:

Canton AS 85.2 SC Aktiver Bass-Reflex Subwoofer (200/250 Watt) schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Januar 2014)

@ JJ Walker : High Level-Eingänge deswegen, weil ein Subwoofer nur niedrige Frequenzen anspielen können...


----------



## dekay55 (28. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ JJ Walker : High Level-Eingänge deswegen, weil ein Subwoofer nur niedrige Frequenzen anspielen können...



Ähm, das hat damit aber mal rein garnix zu tun  High Level deswegen weil der Verstärker kein Low Level ausgang für nen Subwoofer hat  Oder weil er keine aufsplittbar Vor und Endstufe hat, der verlinkte Canton wäre nämlich auch dafür ausgelegt einfach das Vorverstärker Signal durchzuschleifen und abzugreifen.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ JJ Walker : High Level-Eingänge deswegen, weil ein Subwoofer nur niedrige Frequenzen anspielen können...


 
Nicht ganz richtig, Du darfst noch mal raten... 

http://knowledge.sonicelectronix.co...lifiers/high-level-v.s.-low-level-inputs.html


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke für die Aufklärung 

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit meine Mb quart 280 1.Version-Boxen in passive Nahfeldmonitore "umzubauen" ? 
Das sind die Boxen : http://www.hifi-wiki.de/index.php/MB_Quart_280


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

Aufstellen, Verstärker dran, hören, fertig.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Januar 2014)

Was meinst du denn mit ausstellen ?
Es handelt sich um Hifi und kein Studio-Boxen. Deswegen hört man Frequenzen unter 80Hz fast gar nichts...


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

Sorry, Handys sind doof zum schreiben von mehr als einer Kurznachricht...

Ich hab's korrigiert.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Januar 2014)

Was hatn das mit Hifi oder Studioboxen zu tun ob man unter 80hz was hört. ?  Entweder hast die schlecht aufgestellt, hast nen schlechten Hörplatz, oder die dinger wollen halt nicht Tiefer spielen. "Umbauen" zu Nahfeld ist nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

Im Nahfeldbereich sollte das laut genug sein.

Laut Beschreibung gehen die runter bis 40Hz.

Der Wirkungsgrad ist mit 90dB auch O.K..

Ein halbwegs ordentlicher Verstärker mit 30 bis 120W sollte die Schätzchen noch gut befeuern, gebrauchte Hardware findest Du als Inzahlungnahme beim HiFi-Händler um die Ecke, hier im Forum oder bei Ebay.


----------



## Mosed (28. Januar 2014)

Schaffen die Boxen die 40 Hz mit -3dB? Die generellen Angaben sind ja murks. Bei fast allen Lautsprechern steht ja sogar 20 Hz als unterste Frequenz.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube das größte Problem ist, dass es geschlossene Lautsprecher sind  So sieht mein Schreibtisch aus, habe halt nicht so viele Optionen die Lautsprecher unterzubringen 

Und ja ! Ich esse gerne beim Zocken


----------



## Icedaft (29. Januar 2014)

Geschlossen ist in der Wiedergabe meist sauberer. Was für ein Verstärker hängt denn zu Zeit dran?

Bitte mal die linke Box auf das rechte Ohr ausrichten und umgekehrt.


----------



## JJ Walker (29. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Du Witzbold.. Dann hätte ich ihm auch gleich einen doppelt ventilierten Bandpass aus dem Carhifi-Bereich mit 1KW Endstufe und Aktiv-Weiche mit Subsonicfilter, parametrischem Equalizer und dem ganzen Bramborium an einem sündteurem Spannungswandler empfehlen können...
> 
> So etwas in der Art wäre das richtige:
> 
> Canton AS 85.2 SC Aktiver Bass-Reflex Subwoofer (200/250 Watt) schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi



Alles klar. Danke. Dann werde ich mich nal auf die suche nache einen geeigneten aktiven sub machen. Hab gestern mal einen uralten sub von der 10 jahre alten universum sourroundanlage einfach über den B eingang hingehängt. (Da kommen einen die kabel ja wie Spielzeug vor.) Der hat schon funktioniert aber wirklich gemerkt hat man ihn nicht. Ist ein passiver wenn ich ihn dazugeschaltet hab musste ich schon ordentlich aufdrehen um ihn signifikant zu merken. Keine optimale Lösung.  ))


----------



## Icedaft (29. Januar 2014)

Das ist wie gesagt nur eine Einstiegslösung, die wirklich guten fangen bei 500€/600€ an.

Alternativ Selbstbau: Strassacker: Lautsprecherbaustze (Lautsprecherboxen-Baustze) und Lautsprecherlsungen


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. Januar 2014)

Wäre dann so was wie der Versacube in Ordnung


----------



## Icedaft (29. Januar 2014)

Lautsprecherbausatz Versacube von Klang+Ton

Damit bist Du von den Gesamtkosten ähnlich, wirst aber wahrscheinlich ein bässeres   Ergebnis erzielen als mit einem Fertigsub, vom Spaß beim Bauen mal ganz abgesehen.

Ich würde aufgrund er besseren Anpassbarkeit zu diesem Verstärkermodul greifen: RCM Detonation DT 80


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. Januar 2014)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Monacor Modulen sind die immer noch so gut (P/L) wie vor ein paar Jahren in der K+T geschrieben wurde?


----------



## Icedaft (29. Januar 2014)

Die Qualität sollte sich eigentlich nicht geändert haben.

Test Selbstbauprojekt - Mivoc K+T „Sub 80/2000“ - auch eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Januar 2014)

Der hier hängt dran : Harman/kardon HK 6300 | Hifi-Wiki.de


----------



## Icedaft (29. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, könntest Du mal mit verschiedenen Verstärkern experimentieren, einfach mal Papas Krell aus dem Wohnzimmer ausleihen...

http://www.audioreference.de/content/krell/vollverstaerker/s550i/s550i.html?dp=2


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Januar 2014)

Kennt einer den Stromverbrauch der Phoebus? Bin nämlich ein bisschen irritiert, dass ein Molex Stecker nicht ausreichen soll


----------



## Thallassa (30. Januar 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Kennt einer den Stromverbrauch der Phoebus? Bin nämlich ein bisschen irritiert, dass ein Molex Stecker nicht ausreichen soll


 
Natürlich reicht ein Molex-Stecker aus. Das Ding ist aber ein "Gaming-Produkt" weswegen häufig am Netzteil von Gaming-PCs (vA wenn man den Ami-Markt betrachtet, die ja scheinbar immer überdimensionierte Netzteile kaufen) PCIe-Anschlüsse vorhanden sind, Molex ist ja eigentlich schon am aussterben. Ergo PCIE. Der Stromverbrauch dürfte definitiv nicht mehr als 10 - 15 Watt hoch sein, sonst würde die Karte ungekühlt auch irgendwann das Glühen anfangen.


----------



## Darkseth (30. Januar 2014)

Jap, der Stromanschluss soll nur für einen eigenen Stromkreis sein, damit es zu keinen Interferenzen am Kopfhörerverstärker kommt


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich müsste eine reine Masseverbindung reichen. Die Masse kann wirklich etwas "kaputt" sein wenn die Verbindung aus dem Mobo kommt. Die 12V wird man dagegen sowieso runterwandeln und filtern, da würde auch die Mobo-Versorgung ausreichen.


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke


----------



## JJ Walker (31. Januar 2014)

Wer hat sich eigentlich schonmal einen eigenen sub oder Lautsprecher selber gebaut? 
Warum gibt es bei den ankeutunge  so viel unterschiedliche materialvarianten? Hat vll jemand tipps für mich auf was man so achten sollte wenn man sich selber nen sub bauen möchte?


----------



## The_Trasher (31. Januar 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> ankeutunge



Was soll denn das sein?
Und nein ich hab noch nix selber gebaut. Wobei ich das bei den Nahfeldern hätte machen sollen.....


----------



## BigBubby (31. Januar 2014)

Sollte wohl eine Anleitungen sein


----------



## JJ Walker (31. Januar 2014)

Sorry ja. Anleitung


----------



## Hänschen (31. Januar 2014)

Du brauchst für Selbstbau einen Bausatz, der hat dann auch die Zeichnung mit den Holzmaßen dabei.

 Aber mach dich auf was gefasst ... das (MDF zB.) Holz schneidet dir zwar der Baumarkt (möglicherweise auch nicht so gern, siehe OBI - "zu kleine Teile, Verletzungsgefahr blabla"), aber das Leimen, Bohren, Raspeln etc. musst du selber hinkriegen. Und das hat so seine Tücken 

 Und das Versiegeln mit Lack oder Folie/Furnier ist auch nicht ohne ...


 Dafür hast du eine wahnsinns Spannung/Vorfreude auf das fertige Produkt ... wie klingt es etc. (nach dem Einspielen natürlich)


----------



## JJ Walker (31. Januar 2014)

Um die Bearbeitung mache ich mir keine sorgen das bekomme ich hin. Nur was mich ibd grübeln bringt sind so sachen wie. Wieso mdf platten wieso19mm stark. Und wieso wird bei manchen Bausätzen dünnere dämmung verwender als bei anderen?  Gibt für mich irgendwie keinen sinn.  ??? ;-]


----------



## soth (31. Januar 2014)

Das "Dämmmaterial" verlangsamt die Luftgeschwindigkeit in den Boxen und hat noch den ein oder anderen Effekt. Das ist nicht bei jedem Lautsprecher im selben Maß (oder überhaupt) gewünscht, deshalb die unterschiedlichen und unterschiedlich starke Bedämpfungen.

MDF eignet sich gut für den Bau von Lautsprechern recht gut, genauso wie jedes andere Material mit hoher Eigendämpfung, hoher Dichte und Luftundurchlässigkeit. Generell gilt: je weniger das Gehäuse schwingt, desto besser, deshalb als Material meist MDF (lässt sich ja auch gut bearbeiten). Mit normalem Holz kann man aber auch arbeiten. Beton soll noch besser sein, genau wie Schiefer, aber das als Privatperson zu bearbeiten...
Bei der Wandstärke sieht es genauso aus, 19mm... kommt auf die verbauten Chassis und Versteifungen an.


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, das Optimum, das man selbst hinkriegt, sind zwei MDF-Wände, Zwischenräume mit Quarzsand gefüllt. Sollte sehr gut dämpfen, hab ich auch schonmal bei irgendwas kommerziellem gesehen, diese Methode...


----------



## BigBubby (31. Januar 2014)

Schiefer? Das würde ich nicht austesten. Die Box dürfte sich während der Nutzung selbst verabschieden/abbauen. Die ständige Schwingung ist für so "steife" Materialien nicht so knülle.

MDF ist gut, da es im Prinzip keine Eigenfrequenz hat, da es aus allem zusammengeklebt wird. Das könnte auch auf Beton, je nach zusammensetzung, zutreffen. Ohne Eigenfrequenz ist damit der Frequenzgang auch etwas linearer. Deshalb wird es benutzt. Massivholz wäre z.B. wieder suboptimal, weshalb es meist nur als furnier benutzt wird.
Eigentlich wären Beteonlautsprecher eine coole Marktlücke. Man bekommt die Bauanleitung für eine Form. Sowie ein Säckchen Beton, genau passende abgemessen und dann kann man seine eigenen Box "gießen".


----------



## JJ Walker (31. Januar 2014)

So dan bi  ich jetzt wieder etwas schlauer geworden.                                   Beton , na da frag ich ma meinen dad was er davon hält. Ich glaub das wäre für den sommer ein cooles Projekt.


----------



## Icedaft (31. Januar 2014)

https://www.google.de/search?q=beto...e72ICwCw&sqi=2&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=1022 Nix neues...


----------



## soth (31. Januar 2014)

Schiefer würde ich alleine schon deshalb nicht nehmen, weil es absolut mies zu bearbeiten ist. Die Schwingungen könnten den Lautsprecher im schlimmsten Fall auch zerlegen, ja.
Masivholz kann man, genau wie Leimholz, mit ausreichend Verstrebungen auch verwenden. Ist halt wieder höherer Material- und Kostenaufwand.

Falls du/ihr die Idee mit dem Beton wirklich umsetzen wollt, solltet ihr natürlich schauen, dass der Beton ordentlich verdichtet wird. Man benötigt auch die richtige Zusammensetzung, Korngröße, Zusatzmittel, Kern- sowie Formmaterialien und Trennmittel. Und lasst auch nicht außer acht, dass der Lautsprecher höchstwahrscheinlich recht schwer wird.


----------



## JJ Walker (31. Januar 2014)

War auch nur so n Gedanke. An Beton hatte ich noch nie gedacht.  
Erst mal lieber ein sub aus normalen sachen.


----------



## BigBubby (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn man ein wenig googelt, findet man davon doch erstaunlich viele. Glasfaser findet man auch inzwischen.


----------



## Icedaft (31. Januar 2014)

Manche befüllen die Zwischenwände auch mit Bleischrot...


----------



## BigBubby (31. Januar 2014)

Bitumen habe ich auch schon von gelesen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Januar 2014)

Gehen Boxen aus Carbon ?


----------



## BigBubby (31. Januar 2014)

Theoretisch geht alles. Kohlefaser ist halt noch schwerer zu verarbeiten, da es extrem leicht bricht.


----------



## Icedaft (31. Januar 2014)

Und in großen Platten kaum zu bekommen und nahezu unbezahlbar.


----------



## soth (31. Januar 2014)

Ach, dann kostet ein Lautsprechergehäuse halt ein paar Tausend €, was solls. Das ist ja der Grundgedanke bei selbstgebauten Lautsprechern


----------



## BlackNeo (31. Januar 2014)

Alu geht auch, siehe Magico oder Piega.

Ist dann halt aber wahnsinnig teuer und extrem Aufwändig mit Verstrebungen etc.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Januar 2014)

Wollte ja bloß wissen ob es geht, falls ich mal im Lotto gewinne ;D (Obwohl ich kein Lotto spiele aber passt schon ne ) ^^


----------



## soth (31. Januar 2014)

Ja es funktioniert, die Bearbeitung ist aber wie bereits gesagt nicht sonderlich einfach und große Platten teuer.
Z.B. Hersteller Lieferant Carbonplatte, CFK-Platte, Kohlefaserplatte, fräsen, bearbeiten, kaufen - Carbon-Werke dagegen ist Alu günstig Gefrste Alu Przisionsgussplatten


----------



## Hänschen (31. Januar 2014)

Denk einfach in Preisklassen, dazu hab ich gelesen dass der Sprung von 50 Euro-Chassismaterial auf 100 Euro Chassismaterial sehr viel bringen soll - mehr wie der Sprung von 1000 auf 2000 (oder so ähnlich).

Ich selber habe den Sprung nie geschafft, bei mir hat das Lautsprecherpaar (insgesamt 3) immer um 100 Euro gekostet - die Weichenbauteile etc. haben auch ihren fetten Anteil an den Kosten 

 Aber es ist schon erstaunlich was für guten Klang so eine 13 Euro Hochtöner/18 Euro Tiefmitteltöner Kombination zustandebringt.
 Die sind in meinen platzsparenden CT227MK2 verbaut.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Januar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Alu geht auch, siehe Magico oder Piega.
> 
> Ist dann halt aber wahnsinnig teuer und extrem Aufwändig mit Verstrebungen etc.


 
Und Genelec und Focal bei manchen Modellen (CMS-Serie).
Dann gäbe es natürlich noch diverse Keramiken, so wie meines Wissens bei Wilson Audio welche eingesetzt werden.

MDF ist letztlich mit am einfachsten zu kaufen und zu verarbeiten. Zudem ist es eben recht dicht (und damit schwer). 19 mm Stärke wird wohl zumeist bei Subwoofern oder vielen Lautsprechern eingesetzt, da es die größte Stärke ist, die weit verfügbar ist. Beim Bau meines Subwoofers habe ich aus Spaß mal mit 25 mm geplant und am Ende nur eine Hand voll Läden in der Gegend gefunden, die das anbieten. Und dann meist eine Platte (ca. 6 m²) als Mindestabnahmemenge festsetzen. 19 mm bekommst Du in jedem Baumarkt.
MDF ist im Übrigen nicht gleich MDF, sondern quasi wie "Holz" ein Überbegriff für eine Materialgruppe (mitteldichte Faserplatten halt). Inwiefern es aber Sinn macht, da noch genaueres herauszusuchen, habe ich mir dann nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Icedaft (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn man etwas besonderes will,kann man auch Birke- oder Buchemultiplex nehmen. Klar lackiert oder in einem fetzigen Ton gebeizt schön anzusehen, allerdings sollte man eine gute Kreissäge mit Anschlag besitzen, mit einer Stichsäge ist das Material kaum anständig zu handlen.


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2014)

Sich selbst was aus Kohlefaser oder Glasfaser laminieren wäre allerdings verdammt cool :o


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2014)

GFK/CFK in gängigen Stärken wäre aber alles andere als schwingugsarm.


----------



## Icedaft (31. Januar 2014)

Es bekommt seine Steifigkeit ja auch erst in der Sandwich-Bauweise.

Beim Bau von Carhifi-Subwoofern für Reserveradmulden oder Seitenteile ist die Verwendung von GFK in Verbindung mit Streckmetall und MDF ganz normal.


----------



## soth (31. Januar 2014)

Und, es gibt ja auch nicht nur die gängigen Stärken sondern auch Platten mit 12/15/20/25/...mm, auch wenn das ganze alles andere als günstig ist 
Bei der ganzen Gehäusematerialgeschichte ist mir vorhin auch wieder Creanit eingefallen. Ein User aus dem Hifi-Forum hat daraus seine Lautsprecher gebaut/bauen lassen und afaik gibt es auch mindestens einen kommerzielen Anbieter von Lautsprechern aus Ceranit.


----------



## Hänschen (1. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab auf so einer Harzdose gelesen dass das Zeug einen sensibilisieren kann und so, Allergie etc. 

 Ich hab mal damit in der Garage rumgebastelt, nie wieder.


----------



## Icedaft (1. Februar 2014)

Da stand aber bestimmt auch drauf, das Harz nur in gut belüfteten Räumen unter Verwendung
von geeigneten Schutzmaßnahmen zu benutzen....


----------



## Hänschen (1. Februar 2014)

Es war auch noch KFZ-Harz 

 Man sollte lieber das Lebensmittel-neutrale Harz nehmen


----------



## Icedaft (1. Februar 2014)

Hast Du bruchsichere Transportbehälter für Bananen gebastelt?


----------



## BigBubby (1. Februar 2014)

lol. Ich denke das stinkt einfach nicht so Stark und nicht so lange.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (1. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Hast Du bruchsichere Transportbehälter für Bananen gebastelt?


 
Hey, so ne zermatschte Banane im Rucksack ist echt fies. Da wärst Du froh, wenn Du so einen Behälter hättest.

Aber Spaß beiseite. 

@Hänschen: Harze gibt es auch in zahlreichen Varianten. "Harz" ist ja ähnlich wie "Metall" oder "Holz" nur ein Überbegriff. Pauschale Aussagen sind da kaum möglich, man muss schon genauer angeben, was für ein Harz/Metall/Holz man meint. Die Unterteilung machst Du ja durchaus, wobei es wohl nicht nur DAS lebensmittelneutrale Harz gibt, sondern auch da mehrere.

@BigBubby: Ich denke, dass da schon größere Unterschiede bestehen. Der Geruch wird da eher nur ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass einige weniger gesunde Inhaltsstoffe fehlen, die bei Kontakt mit Lebensmitteln eben weniger glücklich machen könnten. Ist bei anderen Materialien wie Metallen, Kunststoffen, Schmierstoffen etc. ja nicht anders.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Februar 2014)

es geht aber noch immer um lautsprecher. Da ist einzig die verarbeitbarkeit und die steifigkeit interessant. Das kriegt man auch mit Lebensmittel unechten. Nimmt man lebensmittelechte, wird es wohl die eventuelle gesundheitliche Belastung sein. Das synonym dafür ist meist der Geruch.


----------



## Hänschen (1. Februar 2014)

Ich würde Multiplex Holz empfehlen, das sind meine ich einfache verleimte dünne Holzplatten - da ist aussen dann eine Echtholzschicht die nicht so sehr was ausdünsten sollte (im Gegensatz beim MDF dass man Versiegeln muss etc.).


----------



## BigBubby (1. Februar 2014)

mdf gibts auch mit furnier.


----------



## Hänschen (2. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Hast Du bruchsichere Transportbehälter für Bananen gebastelt?



*Hust* Ich hab mir damals *schäm* einen Generator bauen wollen, mit dicken 2cm Neodymmagneten in einem Gehäuse aus Harz 

Leider hatte ich gleichviel Rotor-Blech-Pole wie Neodymmagnete sodass das Rastmoment eine Drehung des Rotors unmöglich machte ... jetzt weiss ich warum man ungleiche Anzahle Rotorpole und Magneten nimmt.


 Edit: ich dachte grad an die neuen 3D-Drucker und ihre unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten zum Gehäusebau ^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (2. Februar 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit: ich dachte grad an die neuen 3D-Drucker und ihre *begrenzten* Möglichkeiten zum Gehäusebau ^^


 
There I fixed it.
Erst in vielen Jahren wird es vielleicht anders aussehen.


----------



## JPW (3. Februar 2014)

Kennt jemand ein Guten Ort um Kopfhörer zu testen? 
Bonn und Umgebung. Vielleicht Köln? 

Ich möchte gerne mal einen DT990 ausprobieren...


----------



## Thallassa (3. Februar 2014)

Dortmund? Madooma? Beste Adresse in D!
Oder Köln: Music Store


----------



## JPW (3. Februar 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Dortmund? Madooma? Beste Adresse in D!
> Oder Köln: Music Store


 
Ja die Adresse kenne ich auch schon von hier, aber Dortmund ist dann schon weit. 
Hatte gehofft, dass jemand vielleicht einen Geheimtipp in Köln hat. 
In Bonn wüsste ich jetzt nichts wo es hochwertige Kopfhörer gibt.

Edit: Sry sollte deinen Post auch ganz lesen. 
Danke sehe ich mir mal an


----------



## Aaronatorism (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo!
Weiß nicht ob ich hier falsch bin aber ich frag einfach mal in die Runde...

Suche ein 2.1 System- Soundkarte folgt noch aber ich kauf nach und nach..
Ich möchte nicht mehr als 150 ausgeben und tendiere eher in den 100er Bereich.
Da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Sound habe und trotzdem in den Genuss zumindest für das Geld möglich habe vertraue ich euch mal blind. 

Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? 

MfG


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Februar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein Guten Ort um Kopfhörer zu testen?
> Bonn und Umgebung. Vielleicht Köln?
> 
> Ich möchte gerne mal einen DT990 ausprobieren...


 

MUSIC STORE professional - Home

Habe da zumindest mal Nahfeldmonitore bestellt.
Aber ob der auch "vor Ort" taugt weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## BigBubby (3. Februar 2014)

bei 100-150€ wären kopfhörer die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Aaronatorism (3. Februar 2014)

Und was gibts da zu auswahl?


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2014)

Aaronatorism schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Weiß nicht ob ich hier falsch bin aber ich frag einfach mal in die Runde...
> 
> Suche ein 2.1 System- Soundkarte folgt noch aber ich kauf nach und nach..
> ...


 
2.1 Systeme für den Preis taugen nichts. Bei dem geringen Budget ist das die beste Empfehlung die man geben kann:

ESI nEar05 B-Stock


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2014)

Ihr empfehlt also 2.0, ohne Woofer?
Da würde ich eher nach was älterem, Wertigen auf Ebay gucken.

Da lassen sich bisweilen echt Schnäppchen finden... Natürlich sollte er vor dem Kauf hier nochmal nachfragen...


----------



## semimasta (3. Februar 2014)

Greets @ all!

*Ich hätte eine Frage an euch Gurus* (vielen Dank im Voraus schonmal):

Ich betreibe derzeit zwei Canton GLE 430.2 (90/140W, Nom.-/Musikleistung, Wirkungsgrad 89dB) 
und einen Tangent EVO E8 (wird demnächst getauscht) an einem Pioneer A-10 (je 50W) an meinem PC.

Meine Frage wäre ob es sich auszahlt vom aktuellen Verstärker auf z.B. einen A-30 od. A-50 zu wechseln.
Der Sinn (für mich) dahinter: ich möchte den Verstärker wechseln in der Hoffnung das der neue Verstärker 
einen satteren Grundton (aufgrund der höheren Leistung) an den Cantons liefert. Es geht nicht darum das ich
lauter hören möchte, sondern das der Sound kräftiger wird.

Derzeit habe ich die Lautstärke am Verstärker auf mind. 50% (eher so 55%), in Windows auf 100% (externe(r) D/A Konverter & Soundka.),
im Player (foobar) muss ich stark runterregeln (-30dB ist angenehm, -20dB ist schon etwas laut, -10dB "Disco"). Ich habe den Verstärker
auf mind. 50% weil bei geringerer Lautstärke am Verstärker (und damit mehr in Foobar um in etwa gleicher Lautstärke wie mit alter Konfig. zu hören)
die Wiedergabe an "Grundton" verliert und sich "schwach" anhört, auch bei höherer Lautstärke in Foobar.
Genauso ergeht es mir mit meiner Soundka. regle ich diese runter und im Player rauf verliert der Sound auch an Kraft trotz gleicher/höherer Lautstärke.  

Ich hätte halt gehofft das ein leistungsfähigerer Verstärker bei selber Lautstärke da einfach satter klingt. 


Ich hoffe Ihr kommt mit meiner Formulierung klar  

Cya Yakup


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe deine Intention.

Versuch macht klug. Zum Händler in der Nähe und bitten ihn zum Probehören mit nach Hause nehmen zu dürfen.

Alternativer Verstärker in der gleichen Preisklasse:

Yamaha A-S700B schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

... Habe ich selbst, der treibt nahezu alles an..


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Februar 2014)

Nen gebrauchten Sony TA-F808ES sollte man für um die 500 Ockem bekommen, zu dem würde ich raten. Das Ding fährt Schlitten mit heutigen Amps bis 1500€ und mehr!

Day Ding hat nominal 120W RMS an 8 Ohm, an 4 Ohm 170W RMS, sind aber eher 150W/200W.

Oder einen aus der Pioneer Urushi Serie mit schwarzer Hochglanzfront, die Dinger sind auch super und recht günstig für die Leistung.

Aber frag erst mal den Händler ob du dir nen Amp den er grade da hat mitnehmen kannst um zu schauen ob mehr Leistung überhaupt hilft.


----------



## JPW (3. Februar 2014)

Ich zitier  mich mal aus einem anderen Thread:



JPW schrieb:


> Entschuldigung wenn ich den Thread mal für eine kurze Frage kapere, wollte jetzt keinen extra aufmachen...
> 
> Ich überlege auch mir einen DT990 anzuschaffen, werde natürlich auch noch vergleichen, aber in die Richtung soll es gehen.
> 
> ...


 


JPW schrieb:


> Gibt es denn einen guten und günstigen Kopfhörer Verstärker der sich dafür eignet hinter die D1 geschaltet zu werden?
> Ich möchte die nicht ersetzten, weil sie noch relativ neu ist...


 

Kann mir jemand einen reinen Kopfhörer Verstärker empfehlen, der möchlichst günstiger als die D1 ist? 
Also um 50€, gibt es da was gescheites? 

Ich habe hier auch noch einen richtigen Verstärker mit Kopfhörerausgang.
Reicht der um einen DT990 anzutreiben? 

Es handelt sich um einen Sony TA-AV501R...


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. Februar 2014)

Wie schlagen sich eigentlich die t.bone Mikrofone im Vergleich z.B.: einem Blue Yeti? Wie der Vergleich schon andeutet möchte ich ein gutes Mikro für Livestreaming


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2014)

Zumindest solange bis Du das Geld für einen richtigen KHV zusammen hast.


----------



## JPW (3. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Zumindest solange bis Du das Geld für einen richtigen KHV zusammen hast.


 
Was würde denn ein "richtiger"  KHV Kosten? 
Mehr als einen Fiio e10 würde ich eh nicht holen und ich brauche noch nicht mal einen DAC. Dachte da komme ich günstiger weg. 
Sonst gebe ich ja nachher mehr für die Soundkarte als für den Kopfhörer aus.


----------



## Icedaft (4. Februar 2014)

Hör doch erstmal mit deinem Verstärker. Wenn es Dir nicht gefällt wäre der FIIO der nächste Schritt.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Februar 2014)

Aaronatorism schrieb:


> Und was gibts da zu auswahl?


 
Meist werden die Beyerdynamics empfohlen. Je nach Geschmack die 770, 880 oder 990. Erstere sind geschlossen, letztere offen. Als Einsteiger in guten Ton sind diese gut zu gebrauchen.
Damit wirst du vermutlich schon deutlich besseren Ton bekommen. Wenn du dann noch etwas Geld irgendwann über hast, kaufst du eine gescheite Soundkarte und hast dann richtig guten Ton. 

Wenn du weniger Zahlen willst, kannst du besser in die 30€ Gegend gehen. Da wäre das Superlux. Die werden vermutlich besser klingen, als Lautsprecher unter 200€. dazwischen (preislich) gibt es vereinzelt Modelle, aber lohnen sich nicht wirklich für den Mehrpreis gegenüber dem Superlux. der Vorteil beim Superlux ist, dass keine Soundkarte zwingend erforderlich ist.

Es gibt natürlich noch dutzende andere Kopfhörer. Aber ich vergesse immer die Namen und die jetzt genannten, sind die typischen Kandidaten.

Wenn du anfangen willst Lautsprecher zu kaufen, solltest du so um die 300€ Zusammen haben und dann würde man Nahfeldmonitoren für am PC kaufen. Da braucht es dann auch kein +0.1 da die für die Entfernung und Größe doch einen erstaunlichen Tiefgang haben. Bei 2 Lautsprechern für Musik (also nicht am PC, sondern vom Sofa) nimmt man in der Regel sowieso 2.0 und nicht 2.1 und dann halt vernünftige Mehrwegelautsprecher, da diese einen runderen Gesamtklang geben. Der Subwoofer ist in der Regel erst bei Surround Sound, also 5.x, interessant, da man da meist keine 5 großen Boxen aufstellen will/kann.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Februar 2014)

Ist eigentlich ein 2.2 System eine Alternative zu einem 2.0 System (wenn es wie ein 2.0 System aufstellt also als "Lautsprecherunterbau")


----------



## Aaronatorism (4. Februar 2014)

Was sind den generell gute Marken oder Modelle im 300€ segment? Egal ob 2 0 oder 2.1


----------



## BigBubby (4. Februar 2014)

0.2 kann besser sein als 0.1. Wenn man es richtig aufstellt. 
Aber für Musik ist es trotzdem in der Regel unsinn, da wenn du nicht unsummen ausgibst für die Einzelteile, wirst du fast immer ein Frequenzloch haben. Selbst wenn das nicht, wirst du, wenn du den Suby nicht sehr gut einstellst das Problem haben, dass du eine Art "knick" beim hören hast, wenn der einsetzt. 
Es wird sich nicht wirklich schlecht anhören und klar wird der ganz unten mehr Druck haben (wobei das bei Musik fast unerheblich ist, sondern eher für explosionen interessant), aber es wird sich nicht ganz Rund anhören. Als ob irgendwas nicht stimmt. Der Vorteil der Mehrwegelautsprecher ist halt, dass der Sound in der Regel aus einem Guss kommt.


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2014)

Es gibt solche "Unterbau"systeme, siehe Duetta und Leggiera + Gravita, generell ist das kein Problem.
Je nach Auslegung muss der "Subwoofer" dann aber zwingend direkt unter dem Lautsprecher stehen, im Prinzip hast du dann einfach einen Mehrwegelautsprecher.

2 normalle Lautsprecher und 2 Subs sind auch möglich und bringen je nachdem schon klangliche Vorteile, die Subs sollten aber ordentlich eingestellt sein.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Februar 2014)

Aaronatorism schrieb:


> Was sind den generell gute Marken oder Modelle im 300€ segment? Egal ob 2 0 oder 2.1


 
Aktive Nahfeldmonitore
Beachte, dass die Preise dort (meist) pro Lautsprecher sind und nicht pro Set.


Noch ein kleienr Nachtrag aus einem älteren Thread:


Thallassa schrieb:


> Hm, an dein DT770 ranzukommen mit dem Budget, wird relativ schwer.
> 
> Im 200 - 300€ Bereich gibts z.B. die
> Samson Resolv A8
> ...


 






@soth
Ja. Wenn wir uns im 4 stelligen Lautsprecherbereich bewegen, da geht das langsam. Deshalb sagte ich auch, wenn man nicht unsummen ausgibt


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2014)

semimasta schrieb:


> Greets @ all!
> 
> *Ich hätte eine Frage an euch Gurus* (vielen Dank im Voraus schonmal):
> 
> ...


 

Das Problem ist nicht das der Verstärker zu wenig Watt hat, generell ist das kein Problem der Watt zahl sondern vom Aufbau des Verstärkers, das gibts mehrere Faktoren, zum einen was für eine Verstärker Art es ist, nen Class A Amp z.b klingt einfach bisl Kraftvoller als nen Class D z.b. Hat aber den Nachteil das es erstens Heizungen sind, zweitens der Stromverbrauch extrem ist für die Leistung die sie bringen, nen Class AB wäre die alternative. 
Ein paar merkmale für Amps mit Satten klang, Die Stromversorgung, die Siebelkos ( was mitunter das wichtigste ist, sind die zu klein Dimensioniert geht dem Amp schnell die Puste im Tieftonbereich aus )  Was dann noch recht interessant wäre, aber die meisten Hersteller das garnicht angeben, die Slevrate. Das problem jetz an der ganzen geschichte, ich glaube alles was ich jetz aufgezählt hab bringt dir nix weil du nicht verstehst wovon ich rede. 
Mein Tip, entweder nen Alten Pioneer aus der Reference Serie das sind feinste Boliden, oder Technics der SU-V New Class AA Serie, Yamaha´s Natural Sound serie aus den 90er Jahren. Das sind eigentlich so die Typischen Boliden aus den späten 80er bzw frühen 90er Jahren.
Und keine Angst, so nen alter Pioneer z.b A616 gebraucht für 170€ Stellt so nen Pioneer A50 komplett in den schatten, zumal ich eh nicht glaube das du mit nem A50 zufrieden bist wenn dich dein A10 nervt.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Februar 2014)

So ich brauche jetzt mal ne Entscheidungshilfe.
Mein Vater hat jetzt so gut wie sicher ein Lager in denen ich mir Lautsprecher bauen könnte. Wir könnten ab Mitte/Ende dieses Monats rein. Beim DAC(+Kopfhörerverstärker) werde ich den Fiio E09K+den E07K/E17 kaufen. Einen Verstärker habe ich noch hier also stellt sich mir jetzt nur die Frage welche LS ich bauen soll.
Sie müssen nicht analytisch sein, sie sollen eher "spaßig" klingen ohne Details zu verschlucken. Preisbereich wäre ca. 100€-150€/Box (also ein paar ca. 300€). Sie kommen auf den Schreibtisch, welcher (hoffentlich) bald eine Tiefe von 1m hat. Sie dürfen bis zur Hälfte des Tisches gehen (->50cm, wenn sie direkt an der Wand stehen).
Interessieren würden mich folgende (andere Vorschläge sind natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen):
CT 268
2DOT1 (eventuell später mit Subwoofer)
CerAl 4.2/4.1
CT255
CT225
Aras


----------



## JPW (4. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Hör doch erstmal mit deinem Verstärker. Wenn es Dir nicht gefällt wäre der FIIO der nächste Schritt.


 
Ja ich hatte eh vor zuerst mal nur mit der D1 zu probieren. 
Der Verstärker steht leider nicht so nah am PC 

Die Meinungen teilen sich da ja, viele meinen der Kopfhörer läuft dann nur mit angezogener Handbremse... 

Ich werde jetzt erstmal in den nächsten Tagen probehören. Vielleicht gefällt mir der 990 auch gar nicht :S


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> @soth
> Ja. Wenn wir uns im 4 stelligen Lautsprecherbereich bewegen, da geht das langsam. Deshalb sagte ich auch, wenn man nicht unsummen ausgibt


Die Leggiera + Gravita war nur Beispiele, bei dem der "Sub" speziell auf den vorhandenen Kompaktlautsprecher hin entwickelt wurde, bei der Duetta dürfte es ähnlich gewesen sein.
Ich wollte mit den teuren Modellen eigentlich auch nur andeuten, dass es machbar ist, mit dem entsprechenden Aufwand sicher auch mit günstigeren Chassis.

Subwoofer + Satelliten funktionieren auch, eine normale Mehrwegebox ist ja prinzipiell nichts anderes, nur das eben alle Volumia in einem Gehäuse sind, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.


@*willNamennichtnenne*
Ich persönlich finde Aras CT225 und CT269 am interessantesten.


----------



## semimasta (4. Februar 2014)

Greets,

vielen Dank für die Infos werde mir mal eine stärkere Endstufe besorgen.

Cya Yakup


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Februar 2014)

Big Bubby für die CT 225 hat K+T auch einen Subwoofer empfohlen (CT 228 K+T 01/07)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 1: @Soth du meinst doch CT 268 oder?
Edit 2: vom Design würden doch sogar die Versacubes perfekt dazu passen


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2014)

Und daneben die Versacube


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Februar 2014)

Gut erkannt  aumen:


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich meinte natürlich die CT268 und nicht die CT269.
Ob sich der Versacube und die CT268 sinnvoll kombinieren lassen... keine Ahnung, die CT268 ist eher etwas fürs leise hören.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Februar 2014)

Sub würde ehh nicht so schnell kommen (Geld *hust*)
Wobei bei dem Heftausschnitt dabei steht, dass es auch etwas lauter geht (werde es später nachlesen).


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2014)

Welcher Heftausschnitt? Der der CT268? 
Wenn ich mir die Messwerte so anschaue geht es da nicht sonderlich laut...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Februar 2014)

"Den Versuch mit den hohen Lautstärken absolviert sie mit Bravour..."


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2014)

Die Klirrmessungen sagen was Anderes 
Sicher, im Nahfeld ist das ein eher geringeres Problem, hohe Lautstärken stelle ich mir aber schwierig vor. Gut, das hängt auch davon ab, was man als hohe Lautstärke definiert und als Messlatte festlegt...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (4. Februar 2014)

Bei mir wäre es ja Nahfeld -> es interessiert mich nicht wirklich, ob die Boxen in 5m recht leise sind
(Sonst würde ich auf jeden Fall so was wie die CT 225/CT 204 bauen)


----------



## godfather22 (4. Februar 2014)

Hi
Bis vor einigen Monaten hab ich Musik ohne Kopfhörer immer mit meinem Logitröt 2.1 System gehört und bin dann zuerst auf die AudioTechnika M50 und dann vor ein paar Wochen auf die Philips Fidelio X1 mit FiiO E10 gewechselt.
Jetzt wo ich etwas bessere Qualität gewöhnt bin ist es eine echte Qual mit dem alten System Musik zu hören und desshalb muss was neues her 
Da ich durch Schule und meine Facharbeit derzeit ziemlich eingespannt bin hab ich leider keine Zeit für einen Selbstbau und wollte deshalb mal fragen, was man denn tutti kompletti für ca. 300€ nehmen kann. Einen Verstärker oder ähnliches hab ich leider nicht :/ Meine Musikrichtungen sind ziemlich variabel. Von Bon Iver über Rammstein bis hin zu Dubstep  ist eigentlich alles vertreten. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen helfen


----------



## Icedaft (4. Februar 2014)

Nur mal als Beispiel:

KRK RP6 RoKit G2 SE B-Stock


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Februar 2014)

ESI Near08 Classic Bundle

Habe eine ähnliche Version von denen und die sind schon nicht schlecht, aber.....



wenn du nochmal 200 € zusammenbekommen würdest, dann könnte ich die empfehlen:

ABACUS electronics | C-Box

Die habe ich auch und es ist ein grandioser Klang und sie bieten viel mehr Bass, als man es bei der Größe vermuten würde.
Aber natürlich keine Bass-Monster 


EDIT: 
Icedafts Tipp ist auch gut.
Die hatte ich auch mal kurz und die sind klanglich besser als die ESIs.





Aber erzähl uns auch mal was über deinen Hörraum, Aufstellung etc.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Februar 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten 

Der Hörraum ist nicht gerade optimal... Es ist ein etwa 3,5x4m großer Raum (mein Zimmer eben ^^) mit Paketboden. Die Boxen sollen auf meinen Eckschreibtisch, der auf der rechten Seite an einer Regibswand und an der linken Seite an einer Fensterfront steht. Die Boxen wären also von einer Ecke aus in den Raum gerichtet. Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine 

500€ wären mir eigentlich zu viel, weil ich auch noch meinen Führerschein bezahlen muss, aber wenn ich dann was brauchbares bekomme, was 5-10 Jahre hält könnte ich das bestimmt auftreiben. Ich muss nur gucken wie ich im Buget noch einen Verstärker unterbringen kann :/


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Februar 2014)

Wozu Verstärker, wenn du dir aktive Nahfelder kaufst?


----------



## godfather22 (5. Februar 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wozu Verstärker, wenn du dir aktive Nahfelder kaufst?


 
Da war ich wohl kurz verwirrt ^^
Ich hab gerade noch ein bisschen im Hifi-Forum geguckt und bin da auf die NuPro A10* gestoßen. Was haltet ihr von denen?


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Februar 2014)

Die gibt es nicht mehr.
Der Nachfolger ist aber zu haben  Nubert NuPro A100. Kosten aber auch 285 € das Stück.
Die NuPro A20 gibts im Paarpreis für 500 €. 

Sind auch relativ gut. Die meisten, die wir empfohlen haben, schenken sich eigentlich nicht so viel und du als "Laie" wirst die feinen Unterschiede eh kaum hören.
Tu ich genauso wenig und deshalb solltest du dir da keinen allzu großen Kopf machen.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Februar 2014)

Die NuPros sind etwas zu teuer für den Klang (zumindest die alten).

Lieber in Richtung Abacus, KRK, oder evtl. ADAM schauen (die Adam AX Serie gibts ab und zu mal günstig bei ebay)


----------



## JJ Walker (5. Februar 2014)

Ich würde dir die dali Zensor 1 empfehlen für ca. 290 € zu haben das Paar.  Dazu noch einen gebrauchten verstärker von ebay oder sonst wo her.
So habe ich es gemacht. Ca. 360 € für alles ausgegeben und habe einen super sounnd


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (5. Februar 2014)

@soth Ich habe eben gelesen, dass die CT 268 besonders bei klassischer Musik gut sind. Wie ist das dann bei Metall


----------



## BigBubby (5. Februar 2014)

Gut bei klassisch bedeutet einfach, dass sie klare höhen haben. Gerade was streicher angeht. Dazu recht präzise spielt.
Metall kommt immer drauf an. Die haben halt nicht den Tiefgang eines Subwoofers, aber gut wird es sich sicherlich anhören. Die Frage ist, ob es gefällt. Deshalb muss man es immer sich anhören.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Februar 2014)

Wie performen die KRK RP6 RoKit G2 SE denn im Tieftönigen Bereich. Reviews dazu sind ja recht spärlich.
Meint iht, dass sich die 20€ Aufpreis für die RP6 G3 lohnen? Laut den Spezifikationen scheint die G3-Serie in den tiefen Tonlagen ja stärker zu sein...


----------



## Bier (5. Februar 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die Heimwerker hier.
Ich hab nun endlich Genug Geld für neue Lautsprecher zusammen und es werden die Axis220Neo.
Die Chassis sollen selbstverständlich versenkt werden. Nun stell ich mir die Ausfräsung für den (eckicken) Hochtöner etwas kompliziert vor.
Ne Oberfräse ist vorhanden.
Ist das ohne Probleme machbar, oder sollte ich das von jemandem mit ner CNC Fräse machen lassen?


----------



## Metalic (5. Februar 2014)

Hätte meine Frage natürlich auch hier rein knallen können und hätte mir damit ein neues Thema gespart. Zu spät... 
Aber falls von euch jemand eine Antwort weiß...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/318249-wie-rechner-und-avr-verbinden-denkfehler.html




Bier schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Heimwerker hier.
> Ich hab nun endlich Genug Geld für neue Lautsprecher zusammen und es werden die Axis220Neo.
> Die Chassis sollen selbstverständlich versenkt werden. Nun stell ich mir die Ausfräsung für den (eckicken) Hochtöner etwas kompliziert vor.
> Ne Oberfräse ist vorhanden.
> Ist das ohne Probleme machbar, oder sollte ich das von jemandem mit ner CNC Fräse machen lassen?



Cnc Fräse ist natürlich sehr angenehm. Ob du das mit einer Oberfräse hinbekommst, das weiß ich leider auch nicht. Oder du fragst bei Intertechnik oder Udo einfach mal an, ob du die Gehäusefront fertig kaufen kannst.


----------



## soth (5. Februar 2014)

Die Gehäusefront gibt es bestimmt auch zu kaufen oder man kann sie sich fertigen lassen.

Rechteckig Fräsen funktioniert auch, einfach ein Führung auf die Schallwand schrauben, problematisch sind nur die Rundungen in den Ecken. 
Ein 16er Fräser wäre da schon hilfreich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bier (5. Februar 2014)

Okay Danke  
Ja man kann sie fertig für etwa 30€ bei ADW kaufen.
Ich werds mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## soth (5. Februar 2014)

Für den Preis bekommst du schon einen ordentlichen Fräser


----------



## Bier (5. Februar 2014)

Okay Okay ich werds selber machen  Ich muss mal nachschauen, vllt haben wir ja sogar einen 16er


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (5. Februar 2014)

Wie stark sinkt eigentlich der Schalldruck bei höherer Entfernung bzw. wovon hängt dies genau ab?


----------



## BigBubby (5. Februar 2014)

Das liegt unter anderem an der Frequenz und der Richtstrahlcharakteristik des Treibers und im weitesten Sinne auch an der Dimension des Raumes.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (5. Februar 2014)

Also kann man keine Pauschalaussagen treffen


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2014)

Nein, kann man nicht. Zu den Unbekannten kommen noch die Membranfläche, Wirkungsgrad der Lautsprecher und die Verstärkerleistung hinzu.

Das ist eine Rechenaufgabe für Tontechniker die ein Stadion beschallen sollen.


----------



## soth (5. Februar 2014)

Doch, es sind ungefähr 3dB/m im Freifeld. 
Bei normalen Gegebenheiten spielt aber eben der Raum noch mit hinein und ,wie bereits gesagt, wird der Schall Frequenz- und Chassisabhängig unter Winkel abgestrahlt, siehe z.B. hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chassisanordnung und Schallwand spielen natürlich auch noch rein.

*@Bier*
Du darfst machen was du möchtest, ich mein ja bloß


----------



## BigBubby (5. Februar 2014)

3dB im Freifeld bei Kugelquellen, oder vertue ich mich da gerade?


----------



## soth (5. Februar 2014)

Scheinbar habe ich da etwas falsch in Erinnerung, sengpielaudio sagt bei Verdoppelung der Entfernung kommt es im Freifeld  zu einer Halbierung des Schalldrucks (punktförmige Schallquelle).


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2014)

Viel Spaß...

Schalldruckpegel


----------



## JPW (5. Februar 2014)

Ich konnte nicht warten. Ich habe bei Amazon jetzt die 990 Edition für 160 Euro bestellt. Kommen morgen an. Am Wochenende hab ich leider keine Gelegenheit nach Köln zu fahren. 

Wenn Sie mit nicht gefallen gehen Sie eben zurück.

Nochmal die Frage nach einem KHV, weil ich hab zwar viele Infos bekommen (Danke  ), aber kein konkretes Produkt. 

Ich suche also einen reinen KHV ohne DAC im preisbereich um 50 Euro. Bei Thomann gibt es einige, aber die haben meistens sogar 4 Kanäle. 
Es gibt einen günstigeren Fiio, aber der ist ja eher für unterwegs...


----------



## Thallassa (5. Februar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Wenn Sie mit nicht gefallen gehen Sie eben zurück.



Wenn es die ersten KH aus dem Preissegment sind, die du hörst werden sie dich sehr wahrscheinlich zufriedenstellen, weil du keinen Vergleich hast. Erst durch Vergleich kannst du aber feststellen, ob dich ein Produkt zufriedenstellt oder tatsächlich die Optimale Wahl für dich war.

Was spricht gegen den Art Headamp?
Ansonsten:
Ha Info Mini Ear Headphone Amplifier TI TPA6120A2 for HiFi Headphones | eBay
SMSL Sapii Pro TPA6120A2 Big Power High Fidelity Stereo Headphone Amplifier G | eBay


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2014)

Mal testen... http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000M0TN6U/ref=pd_aw_sbs_9?pi=SL500_SS115


----------



## Sunjy (5. Februar 2014)

Grüße

würde sich so ein Verstärker auch bei einem Gigabyte Sniper M5 und einem Superlux lohnen? Oder is das alles Qualitative zu minderwertig?


----------



## Thallassa (5. Februar 2014)

Sunjy schrieb:


> würde sich so ein Verstärker auch bei einem Gigabyte Sniper M5 und einem Superlux lohnen? Oder is das alles Qualitative zu minderwertig?



lohnt sich keinesfalls.
Wenn dann ne Soka (zB DGX) statt dem OnBoard-Sound, der OnBoard des M5 ist aber auch schon ganz brauchbar. Lass es einfach so, wie's ist, viel kommt da nimmer bei rum.


----------



## Sunjy (5. Februar 2014)

alles klar. 

Danke für die kurze und gute Antwort.

schönen abend noch.


----------



## JPW (5. Februar 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wenn es die ersten KH aus dem Preissegment sind, die du hörst werden sie dich sehr wahrscheinlich zufriedenstellen, weil du keinen Vergleich hast. Erst durch Vergleich kannst du aber feststellen, ob dich ein Produkt zufriedenstellt oder tatsächlich die Optimale Wahl für dich war.
> 
> Was spricht gegen den Art Headamp?
> Ansonsten:
> ...


 
Danke!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Februar 2014)

Warum dann nicht gleich eine Essence STX ?


----------



## JPW (6. Februar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht gleich eine Essence STX ?


 
War das an mich gerichtet? 

Ich bin leider schon länger im Besitz einer Xonar D1 und mir fehlt im Grunde nur der KHV. Ich brauche keinen DAC. 

Der Fiio e10 ist aber auch gar nicht mehr lieferbar, oder? Ist der EOL?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Februar 2014)

An euch beide !  aber wenn du keinen DAC brauchst und den digital-ausgnag nutzt, dann bringt dir der rest der stx ja nichts !


----------



## JPW (6. Februar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> An euch beide !  aber wenn du keinen DAC brauchst und den digital-ausgnag nutzt, dann bringt dir der rest der stx ja nichts !


 
Ich nutze kein Digital 

Ich hab nunmal schon einen DAC und brauche einen KHV. 
Die D1 ist relativ neu in meinem PC und ich möchte die nicht ersetzen. Deshalb hatte ich nach einem reinem Verstärker gefragt. 

Die Essence finde ich auch toll und würde mir also sehr wohl etwas bringen, aber erstens habe ich dafür kein Budget mehr und zweitens war dann die D1 für die Katz.


----------



## JJ Walker (6. Februar 2014)

Ich habmir bei thomann einen milennium khv geholt. Der is super


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (6. Februar 2014)

Hab gerade meine neue K+T bekommen und glaube mine neuen LS werden nicht die CT 268 sondern die Top-Teile der Volta


----------



## JPW (6. Februar 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, denke ich. 

Die Kopfhörer sind an der D1 mehr als laut genug. 
An meinem S3 natürlich nicht, aber dafür habe ich sie mir nicht gekauft. 

Ich kann nur sagen, das sind die Kopfgörer auf die ich mein Leben lang gewartet habe. Vor allem als Brillenträger finde ich sie extrem angenehm. Ich hatte noch nie bequemere Kopfhörer auf. Und zum Klang brauche ich wohl nichts mehr schreiben. 
Ich kann nur sagen, ich hatte noch nie so teure Kopfhörer, aber die sind ihr Geld MEHR als Wert.

Ich hätte noch den K701 getestet, aber analytischer dürfte es nicht sein, dann fallen die ja schon raus.


----------



## Namaker (6. Februar 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> An meinem S3 natürlich nicht, aber dafür habe ich sie mir nicht gekauft.


 Hast du Rootrechte am S3? Es gibt eine Datei, welche die Lautstärke regelt und der Audiochip vom S3 ist wirklich brauchbar.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Februar 2014)

Das nutzt ihm nur nichts wenn die Impedanzen zu hoch ist für das S3, dann müsste man schon einen FIIO dazwischenschalten.


----------



## godfather22 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich denke ich werde mir die KRK RP6 Rokit G3 kaufen. Nachdem, was ich so gehört hab sollen die einen etwas besseren Bass haben, als die G2 und die G2 sind sowieso EOL.

Jetzt frage ich mich aber, wie ich die beiden am besten an meinem FiiO E10 anschließen soll...


----------



## Namaker (6. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das nutzt ihm nur nichts wenn die Impedanzen zu hoch ist für das S3, dann müsste man schon einen FIIO dazwischenschalten.


 Zwischen Auslieferungszustand und Modifizierung liegen zwischen 1-12dB Unterschied, das sollte schon einiges bringen


----------



## JPW (6. Februar 2014)

Namaker schrieb:


> Zwischen Auslieferungszustand und Modifizierung liegen zwischen 1-12dB Unterschied, das sollte schon einiges bringen


 
Ja ich hab root. 
Werde mal googlen, aber wie gesagt, ist nicht dringend. 
Für Unterwegs gehen die Kopfhörer Ja eh nicht


----------



## ebastler (7. Februar 2014)

Weiß hier eigentlich jemand, wie sich das htc One X+ so schlägt, klanglich?
Für ein Handy kommt es mir klanglich sauber vor, das One X hat auch in einem Test das S3 abgehängt an Klangqualität, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wie aktuell gute Handys so klingen können...
Beats Audio Enhancement muss man natrülichd deaktivieren, damit klingen sogar die Dire Straits wie Discomusik, so wie das die Töne totmixt, beim Versuch, "voll krasse Beats" zu machen^^
Taugt gleich viel wie die gleichnamigen Kopfhörer.


----------



## Thallassa (7. Februar 2014)

Für Kopfhörer würde ich die One-Serie nur bedingt empfehlen, das HTC One (Ich vermute mal dass das OneX+ die gleichen Eigenschaften besitzt) klingt entsprechend einem FiiO X3 - das ist schon sehr, sehr gut. Im direkten Vergleich an meiner ASUS Xonar Essence One kann sie sich nur minimal vom HTC One absetzen.


----------



## The_Trasher (7. Februar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Beats Audio Enhancement muss man natrülichd deaktivieren, damit klingen sogar die Dire Straits wie Discomusik, so wie das die Töne totmixt, beim Versuch, "voll krasse Beats" zu machen^^
> Taugt gleich viel wie die gleichnamigen Kopfhörer.



Der Beats EQ wurde bei meinem HTC One XL mit Software-Update auf Android 4 (oder ) rausgenommen. Auch das neueste HTC One hat's nicht mehr drinn. War ja auch ein Zumutung...


----------



## ebastler (7. Februar 2014)

Das X ist ein Jahr vor dem One erschienen, das X+ ist nur eine übertaktete Version, mit mehr Speicher und besserem Akku. Ich weiß nicht, ob der Audioteil technisch dem One entspricht. Habe mit einem nvidia Tegra jedenfalls einen komplett anderen Prozessor. Zum DAC weiß ich nichts.
Das letzte Update, das ich erhalten hab (und auch das letzte, das ich erhalten werde) auf 4.2.2 mit Sense 5 hat den Beats-Schranz noch drinnen gelassen. Man kann den zum Glück komplett deaktivieren.


----------



## JPW (7. Februar 2014)

Der DT 990 kostet jetzt wieder 200 Euro (auf Amazon) 
Freut mich immer mehr zugeschlagen zu haben.


----------



## godfather22 (8. Februar 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mir die KRK RP6 Rokit G3 kaufen. Nachdem, was ich so gehört hab sollen die einen etwas besseren Bass haben, als die G2 und die G2 sind sowieso EOL.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich aber, wie ich die beiden am besten an meinem FiiO E10 anschließen soll...


 
Hilfe! 
Welche Adapter und Kabel brauche ich, um zwei aktive Monitore über Klinke oder Chinch so an einen FiiO E10 anzuschließen, dass das Signal in links und rechts gesplittet wird?


----------



## max310kc (8. Februar 2014)

Sowas oder sowas brauchst du. Weis nur leider nicht ob der FiiO jetzt 3,5mm oder 6,3mm Klinke besitzt. Je nachdem eben das entsprechnde Kabel auswählen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. Februar 2014)

Die von max310kc verlinkten Kabel gibt's natürlich auch mit Monoklinke anstatt Cinch, z.B. Suchergebnisse - Seite 1 (3,5mm Miniklinke Stereo auf 2x Monoklinke 6,35mm).


----------



## godfather22 (8. Februar 2014)

Danke euch beiden  Dann steht dem kauf jetzt ja nichts mehr im wege.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Februar 2014)

Meine Güte, ich bin einfach immer wieder fasziniert wie geile die Abacus C-Box ist 
Habe die ja jetzt seit fast 2 Wochen und die Teile sind einfach unglaublich.
Es ist schier nicht fassbar was für ein Bassfundament die Teile liefern, vor allem wenn man die Größe betrachtet.
Man könnte wirklich meinen, dass da ein Subwoofer mit am Werk ist. Es ist natürlich kein Tiefbass der körperlich spürbar ist, aber er klingt einfach nur grandios.
Sitze immer wieder da und grinse vor mich hin, weil die Teile so geil sind. 

Wenn ihr 500 € über habt und mit die, an der Größe gemessen, besten Desktop-Lautsprecher haben wollt die es gibt, dann gönnt euch die Teile


----------



## OberstFleischer (9. Februar 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ich bin einfach immer wieder fasziniert wie geile die Abacus C-Box ist
> Habe die ja jetzt seit fast 2 Wochen und die Teile sind einfach unglaublich.
> Es ist schier nicht fassbar was für ein Bassfundament die Teile liefern, vor allem wenn man die Größe betrachtet.
> Man könnte wirklich meinen, dass da ein Subwoofer mit am Werk ist. Es ist natürlich kein Tiefbass der körperlich spürbar ist, aber er klingt einfach nur grandios.
> ...



10cm und Bassfundament... aahaaa. 

Technische Daten:

Tiefmitteltöner: *100mm*/4” Konus
Hochtöner: 25,4mm/1”-Neodym-Ringstrahler
Netto Gehäusevolumen: *1,6l*  niemals nie,nie,nie... Bass ist was anderes


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2014)

Viel größere Treiber haben meine Boston M25 auch nicht, und die können mit einen abartigen Bass liefern. Auch hier keinen spürbaren Körperschall, aber im hörbaren Bereich hauen die Kleinen nett rein. Haben aber auch erheblich mehr Volumen.


----------



## Bier (9. Februar 2014)

Was gibts da zu lachen? 
Die Basswiedergabe ist nicht allein von der Größe des Chassis und des Gehäuses abhängig.
Da spielen auch noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle.
Ich hab die Teile zwar noch nie gehört, aber das klingt schon ganz glaubwürdig. Er hat ja extra geschriben, dass es nicht unbedingt um Tiefbass geht.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Februar 2014)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> 10cm und Bassfundament... aahaaa.
> 
> Technische Daten:
> 
> ...


 
Hör sie dir erst mal an bevor du lachst.
Meine Fresse, so Leute wie du kotzen mich an.
Hauptsache nur die technischen Daten fressen, aber selbst die Teile nie gehört....


----------



## OberstFleischer (9. Februar 2014)

Hatte schon oft das zweifelhafte Vergnügen des Probehörens, solch angeblicher Wunderböxchen...
Wurde nie vom Hocker gezogen.

Hifi-forum



> nasabaer
> Ist häufiger hier
> 
> *#5 im Hififorum *
> ...


Deswegen reichen mir auch solche Aussagen zu solchen Milchtüten.
Da muß ich mir beileibe nichts schönreden.


----------



## soth (9. Februar 2014)

Bassanhebung und gut ist, geht halt (massiv) zu Lasten von Wirkungsgrad und maximalem Pegel, aber unmöglich ist das Ganze nicht.
Ein paar Nachteile hat die Geschichte dann natürlich.

Übrigens soll es auch Leute geben, die nicht laut hören, für die ist das verschmerzbar.
Dass das dann (selbst an der Größe gemessen) nicht für jeden die besten Lautsprecher sind, ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## Hänschen (9. Februar 2014)

Meine CT266 haben auch nur 4-Zöller und der Bass geht richtig dick durch den Raum und malträtiert den Hörer, ich würde sogar sagen er ist körperlich spürbar 

Edit: OMG 35Hz bei +3dB laut Hersteller, geschlossene Box auch noch ^^ ... und kleiner als meine CT227MK2
Sind da Digital-Amps drin ?


----------



## Verminaard (9. Februar 2014)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Hatte schon oft das zweifelhafte Vergnügen des Probehörens, solch angeblicher Wunderböxchen...
> Wurde nie vom Hocker gezogen.


 
Hattest bestimmt nie die richtigen Kabel dabei. Haetten bestimmt besser geklungen


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Februar 2014)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Hatte schon oft das zweifelhafte Vergnügen des Probehörens, solch angeblicher Wunderböxchen...
> Wurde nie vom Hocker gezogen.
> 
> Hifi-forum
> ...



Schön verallgemeinert 
Einfach mal eine Meinung rausgezogen und die als allgemeingültig dargestellt

Wieso zitierst du dann auch nicht sowas:



> Nun aber zum Test: Im Vergleich zu den anderen Lautsprechern, die ich im  Nahfeld getestet habe, habe ich die Abhörentfernung ein wenig reduziert  (Hördreieck der Kantenlänge 1m). Die C-Boxen klangen dann für mich am  besten. Was nicht heißen soll, dass man sie nicht weiter auseinander  stellen kann. Alles eine Frage des gewünschten Schalldrucks und  Geschmacks.
> 
> Die C-Box klingt sehr neutral. Die Höhen und Mitten  (Violinen und Bratschen) erscheinen richtig. Beim Bass gehen die Kleinen  erstaunlich weit. Was sie wiedergeben machen sie tonal richtig. Zum  Glockenklang in der untersten Oktave beim Steinway fehlt zwar etwas aber  die 35 Hz sind da und so bringen sie wesentlich mehr Bass, als ich  ihnen zugetraut hätte.
> 
> ...


aktives-hoeren.de • Thema anzeigen - Abacus C-Box 2




oder das:



> Am Samstag kamen noch die Abacus-Sonders aus Nordenham an und hatten  ihre neuesten Kreationen in Sachen Aktivboxen im Gepäck. Diese kleinen  Böxchen haben sie in Ralph Gottlobs Hörraum aufgebaut und uns damit in  Staunen versetzt. Spielen die kleinen Dinger los ... steht ein Subwoofer  in der Mitte ,... Mordssound ... dann bekommt man knüppelhart  mitgeteilt, dass die kleinen C5 Böxchen da ganz alleine spielen. Später  dann das Ganze mit Subwoofer. Diese kleinen Dinger gehen mir garnicht  aus dem Kopf.


oder:



> Mein Ehrgeiz ging dahin, in meinem nicht unproblematischen Raum eine  Position für den Subwoofer zu finden, bei dem ein Einsatz von  Raumkorrekturmaßnahmen überflüssig wäre. Da mein Raum nicht gleichmäßig  rechteckig ist, und auch nur drei Ecken für die Lautsprecheraufstellung  möglich sind, da sich in der vierten mit schräger Wand eine Türe  befindet, ist es bei Aufstellung von zwei Fullrange-Lautsprechern nötig,  einen davon in die "böse" Ecke zu stellen.
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen:  ich habe mich von der "guten" Ecke aus an eine Position herangetastet,  in der die Kombi frei von Dröhnen spielt, aber im Bass einen sehr  ähnlichen Eindruck abgibt, wie meine APC mit Korrektur. Zum Aufstellen  und Ausrichten habe ich dabei die Telarc CD "Round Up" Kunzel Cincinatti  Pops Orchestra und zwar das Stück Nr.8 "Pops Hoedown" verwendet. Es  bietet sehr viel Rauminformation, sowie kräftigen Bass und eine enorme  Plastizität.
> 
> ...



Man liest eigentlich nur positive Meinungen. 
Was der Heine da ausm Hifi-Forum gemacht hat weiß ich nicht.
Aber lassen wir das, das führt hier zu nichts.


----------



## OberstFleischer (9. Februar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hattest bestimmt nie die richtigen Kabel dabei. Haetten bestimmt besser geklungen


Sorry, hatte keine "MonsterCable" dabei. 
Vielleicht hätte ich es denen im Musikfachgeschäft sagen können?

Nee, aber mal ernsthaft. Diese Illusionen hatte ich nie. 
Ich muß schon in der gehörten Musik aufgehen können.
Das geht eben nicht bei solch kleenen "Wonderspeakern".
Da kommt kein "Gänsehautmoment" und mein persönlicher Wow-Effekt wird im Keim erstickt.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Februar 2014)

Man sollte das immer in Relation zur Größe sehen. Das ein 10er Chassis die Grenzen der Physik nicht außer Kraft setzen kann sollte klar sein, ein entsprechender Sub ist beim Anbieter auch im Angebot, falls einem das Bassfundament nicht reichen sollte. 

Insgesamt gesehen macht der Hersteller aber alles richtig, vollaktiver Betrieb mit aktiver Entzerrung ist so ziemlich das Ideal wenn es um einen möglichst linearen Frequenzgangverlauf und kurze Signalwege geht.

Wem 10er nicht reichen, es gibt gegen entsprechenden Aufpreis auch Varianten mit 13er oder 16er Chassis...

Wem der Preis zu hoch ist sollte sich bewusst machen, das es Top-of-the-Art-Technik nicht zum Taschengeldpreis gibt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Februar 2014)

@ OberstFleischer : Ich finde es immer wieder traurig, wie manche Leute von sich behaupten, anhand von Spezifikationen (!) sich ein Urteil über den Klang oder die Qualität eines Lautsprechers bilden zu können 
Hast du sie selber gehört ? Nein. Natürlich werden einem bei dem Bass nicht die Haare zu Berge stehen, das einzige, was Dustin91 gesagt hat, ist doch, dass die Lautsprecher für den Desktop-Bereich einen überdurchschnittlichen Bass liefern.



> Meine Meinung.



Wenn das so ist, versuch formulier sie doch nicht so als wenn du denkst, dass alle sie haben müssten !


----------



## Hänschen (10. Februar 2014)

Heute ist der scheinbar beste (und einzige) Lautsprecherumschalter (SPC 5 HQ) der 50-Euro-Klasse gekommen.

Er scheint D-Amp-tauglich weil keine kurzgeschlossenen Kanäle, er hat aber einen 12-Stufigen Rastschalter als Lautstärkeregler für den zweiten Lautsprecher. Dieser schaltet durch die Wicklungen zweier Transformator-Übertrager, ich hoffe das schadet nicht dem Klang. Ansonsten super verarbeitet und Gewicht ist etwa 1 Kilo 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: die Bildfunktion spinnt irgendwie ^^

 Edit2: habs angeschlossen, es scheint der Tiefbass und die Klangqualität allgemein leiden etwas unter dem Übertrager - da muss ich wohl wieder ein wenig löten ^^


----------



## godfather22 (13. Februar 2014)

Meine KRK Rokit 6 G3 sind gestern angekommen. Nachdem ich sie jetzt schon einige Stunden eingespielt hab kann ich ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass die Teile Hammer sind 
Vor allem der Bass hat mich echt überrascht. Und auf den Fotos sahen die Teile echt nicht annähernd so groß aus ^^ zum Glück hab ich nen großen Schreibtisch.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Februar 2014)

Viel Spaß damit.

Bitte im Forum verbreiten und verirrte Lämmer mit Logitrööt-Neurose auf den Pfad der Erleuchtung bringen....


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (14. Februar 2014)

Neue Sachen erhalten 
Iceamp 1 ist noch im Bau und der Volta-Top Stereobausatz kommt noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JPW (14. Februar 2014)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Neue Sachen erhalten
> Iceamp 1 ist noch im Bau und der Volta-Top Stereobausatz kommt noch.
> 
> 
> ...


 
So einen hätte ich auch gerne für meinen neuen DT990, ist mir aber zu teuer... :S

Nächsten Monat mal überlegen.


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2014)

Kann mir gerade mal nen Fachmann helfen?

Es geht um die Inpendanz "Ohm", und ich hab keine Ahnung was nun die richtige Einstellung ist.

Mein AVR bietet folgende:
4 und 6

Meine Boxen haben auf der Rückseite stehen: 8 Ohm

Was bedeutet das, welches ist die richtige Einstellung und inwiefern ist das wichtig?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2014)

Bei dir wäre 6 die richtige Einstellung.

Das beschreibt quasi wie viel Strom durch den Lautsprecher geht. Bei unter 6Ohm bekommen manche Verstärker Probleme den noch zu liefern und überhitzen auch mal oder fallen ganz aus. Bei deinem wird mit der Einstellung 4 wahrscheinlich noch eine zusätzliche Resistanz in Reihe geschaltet damit es nicht zu diesem Nahezukurzschluss kommt.


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte mal gelesen, das zwei 8 Ohm 4 Ohm ergeben soll.
Wäre dann 4 nicht die richtige Einstellungen? 
Sry, ich habe davon gar keine Ahnung


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2014)

Zwei mal 8Ohm parallel währen 4Ohm. Das lernt man in der ~7. Klasse. Den Fall hast du aber nur wenn du an einem Kanal zwei Lautsprecher anschließt. Das ist nicht! der Fall wenn du nur einen links und einen rechts hast.


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Februar 2014)

Da ist es mal nützlich in Physik aufzupassen


----------



## Hänschen (15. Februar 2014)

Die 4 bzw. 8 Ohm geben nur den tiefsten Punkt einer Widerstands-Kurve an, die bei Lautsprechern zwischen 4/8 bis rauf zu 30 oder mehr schwankt, je nach Frequenz.

 Die Ohm-Angabe gibt nur den Minimalwert an, damit man weiss mit was der Verstärker zu tun haben wird im schlimmsten Fall


----------



## Icedaft (15. Februar 2014)

Tja, da haben laststabile Carhifi-Endstufen für Drag-DBs einen kleinen Vorteil, die sind stabil bis 0,25Ohm


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2014)

7. Klasse ist schon 14 Jahre her, weiß ich nicht mehr 
Danke euch.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Tja, da haben laststabile Carhifi-Endstufen für Drag-DBs einen kleinen Vorteil, die sind stabil bis 0,25Ohm



Gibt auch HiFi Amps die das können, ist gut wenn man ne Infinity Kappa 9a hat


----------



## dekay55 (15. Februar 2014)

Oder die, ach halt die sind ja auch in den Kappa verbaut  Ham auch schon 3 Amps aufm gewissen


----------



## Icedaft (15. Februar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Gibt auch HiFi Amps die das können, ist gut wenn man ne Infinity Kappa 9a hat


 
Schwierig heutzutage noch einen passenden, leistungsstarken Amp zu finden, der das noch kann. Die massentauglichen Hifigeräte heutzutage sind so sehr auf Gewinn getrimmt, das für überdimensionierte Trafos und Kondensatoren kein Geld mehr übrig bleibt.

Da muss man schon mehr in Richtung Burmester, Krell und Moon gehen wenn man so etwas möchte.


----------



## soth (15. Februar 2014)

Die Ohm sind die Nennimpendanz, nicht die niedrigste Impendanz über den Frequenzgang. +-20% ist eigentlich die Vorgabe, aber da hält sich auch nicht jeder Hersteller dran 

Dekay, wie wäre es wenn du damit mal die neuen Endstufen von Naim testest


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Februar 2014)

Es gibt auch leistungsstarke und preiswerte Emdstufen, bei XTZ oder Emotiva.

Die Emotiva Endstufe mit 2×300W an 8 Ohm kostet um die 900€, das ist ok für die Leistung.


----------



## Hänschen (15. Februar 2014)

Google nach "Impedanzkurve" oder so da sieht man wie ein Standardlautsprecher den Widerstand ändert.


Wichtige Frage: welchen Player brauch ich nochmal um wirklich audiophile Musik abzuspielen ? Ich finde den Thread nicht mehr wo das drinstand, der Windows Player wars aber glaub ich nicht 

 Edit: ist der Windows Mediaplayer audiophil genug für WAV Dateien ?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (15. Februar 2014)

Foobar 2000


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Februar 2014)

So, wie kann ich denn möglichst billig digitale Dateien einer Anlage zu spielen?
PC geht nicht der steht in nem anderen Raum...
Wie steigt man am besten in die ganze Hifi Geschichte ein, wie bekommt man Ahnung welche Boxen gut sind, was man sonst so nehmen sollte...

Danke falls sich jemand aufopfert 

P.S: Ich bin 9.te Klasse Bayrische Realschule Mathematischer Zweig, also seid nicht böse falls ich iwas matterielles was man aufm Gym lernt nicht weiß 

Btw, hab heute bei nem Kumpel ein Paar Heco Superior 840 stehen gesehen, was sind die denn wert?


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Februar 2014)

Ich benutze Foobar mit WASAPI-Streaming.


----------



## Diavel (15. Februar 2014)

Was für Eingänge hat denn die Anlage?

Ahnung von der Materie bekommt man vor allem durch viel selbst hören. Sonst kann man sich im Hifi Forum auch viel anlesen.

Zu den Boxen deines Kumpels: UVP war mal 2800 Mark/ Paar. Gibt nen paar bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen für 150€.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Februar 2014)

Die Anlage würde ich mir eben mal holen, soth hat externe DACs vorgeschlagen.

Ich hab bis jetzt nirgends Stereo Verstärker mit Toslink oder HDMI gesehen, gibts da eigl welche?

Soso, naja der Vater von dem Kumpel ist Elektriker und hat auch ne Firma, und bei denen stehen haufenweise Boxen und zeug rum, sogar im Wohnwagen der auf dem Gelände steht ist ne Anlage mit nem Subwoofer.
Nur wenn der einsetzt vibriert der ganze Wagen ^^


----------



## Icedaft (16. Februar 2014)

Yamaha R-N500 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hänschen (16. Februar 2014)

Das doofe Foobar erkennt die Namen der meisten Musikdateien nicht, habs gleich wieder deinstalliert ..... schade, hatte einen tollen Frequenzgraphen.


----------



## soth (16. Februar 2014)

Du hast wahrscheinlich einfach deine Dateien nicht richtig oder gar nicht getaggt.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Februar 2014)

Es könnten aber wenigstens die Namen der WAV-Dateien angezeigt werden ... aber nur kryptische Zahlen und Buchstaben


----------



## soth (17. Februar 2014)

Du meinst so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Februar 2014)

Muss ich das für jedes Lied selber eintragen/taggen mit Foobar ?


----------



## Diavel (17. Februar 2014)

Kannst die Lieder auch über Datenbanken taggen lassen.


----------



## Bier (17. Februar 2014)

Also wenn du die Lieder mit EAC oder foobar von der CD als .flac auf den Rechner ziehst, sollten die sich eigl von alleine taggen. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Februar 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo im Netz eine übersetzte Version für die GUI von Foobar, ich habe nichts finden können.


----------



## max310kc (17. Februar 2014)

Müsste einige Programme geben die tags aus dem Dateinamen/Speicherort erstellen können.
http://www.mp3tag.de/


----------



## soth (17. Februar 2014)

Tags aus Dateinamen und/oder Speicherort erstellen, funktioniert mit foobar2000 auch. 
Falls dir nur wirre Zeichen angezeigt werden, ist die Datei einfach komisch getaggt, vielleicht eine falsche Codierung oder ein Schriftsatz, der falsch interpretiert wird.

Taggen klappt mit Datenbanken von discogs, freedb, MusikBrainz und amazon eigentlich ziemlich gut, sei es nun nachträglich z.B. per mp3tag (mp3 und flac) oder schon beim Rippen.

*@Icedraft*
Foobar gibt es nur auf Englisch, sehe darin jetzt allerdings kein Problem.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Februar 2014)

Ich bin (berufsbedingt) der englischen Sprache durchaus mächtig, es wäre aber ein "Nice to have", wenn es eine deutsche Sprachversion geben würde.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Februar 2014)

Ach wie oft brauchste da die Toolbar, ich mach das auch nur auf und steuer die Musik dann per Tastatur Media Tasten
höchstens wechsle ich eben in ne andere Playlist...


----------



## JJ Walker (17. Februar 2014)

Macht es Sinn sich einen alten gebrauchten cd player zu kaufen?  Oder doch lieber für das dreifache einen neuen cd player der auch mp3 fähig ist? Würde überwiegend orginal cd's anhören. Denon dcd720ae oder eben etwas altes? Kann ich damit auch neue alven abspielen? Bzw was haben die f7r ein format heutzutage?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2014)

Abspielen von KaufCDs ist bei keinem Player ein Problem. Ein paar ganz alte kommen aber wohl mir CD-R(W) nicht klar und SACD ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema. Generell ist halt die Frage wo du das Ding dranhängst. Wenn du z.B. digital an nen AVR gehst würde ich zu einem Blurayplayer raten. Die können alle auch CD und MP3 aber es kommen ja mittlerweile am oberen Ende auch immer mehr Alben auf BR statt SACD.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Ich würde heuzutage auch nen Multiformat Player alá Denon DBT-1713UD nehmen anstatt eines reinen CD Players. Der kann dann CD, SACD, Blu-ray, Blu-ray Audio, DVD, DVD-A und noch mehr. Klanglich sind die auf dem gleichen Level.


----------



## JJ Walker (18. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Abspielen von KaufCDs ist bei keinem Player ein Problem. Ein paar ganz alte kommen aber wohl mir CD-R(W) nicht klar und SACD ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema. Generell ist halt die Frage wo du das Ding dranhängst. Wenn du z.B. digital an nen AVR gehst würde ich zu einem Blurayplayer raten. Die können alle auch CD und MP3 aber es kommen ja mittlerweile am oberen Ende auch immer mehr Alben auf BR statt SACD.



Ok. Also ich würde e das ganze an meinem denon dra 35 hängen. Eigentlich wirklich nur zum Musik hören. Und da ich eben einen alten gebrauchten verstärker habe wollte ich wissen obs nicht sinnvoll ist einen gebrauchten denon cd pkayer zu nehmen. Die können je nach klasse auch cd rw. Aber was ist den sacd? Was meibst du mit br? Wenn die alten cd player mit neuen alben kein Problem haben. Was haben die dan für ein Dateiformat?


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Februar 2014)

Ein gebrauchter CD Player macht durchaus Sinn, wird klanglich nem neueren weit überlegen sein.

Nur können alte Player meistens nur Red Book Format CDs (die ganz normale CD). SACD ist ein besserer Tonträger, hat mehr Dynamikumfang, meistens mehr Auflösung und auch oft ne leicht größere Bühne, etc.

SACD Player kosten halt recht viel Asche, einen BR (BluRay) Player der das kann kann man kaufen, nur wird der klanglich einem reinen CD-Player unterlegen sein.

Ich würde dir zu nem gebrauchten Player raten, kannst dichbja nach nem Denon DCD 35 umschauen^^


----------



## JJ Walker (18. Februar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ein gebrauchter CD Player macht durchaus Sinn, wird klanglich nem neueren weit überlegen sein.
> 
> Nur können alte Player meistens nur Red Book Format CDs (die ganz normale CD). SACD ist ein besserer Tonträger, hat mehr Dynamikumfang, meistens mehr Auflösung und auch oft ne leicht größere Bühne, etc.
> 
> ...



Ok dan werde ich mich weiter nach einem gebrauchten umsehen. Und selbst wenn er mir dan nach 1-3 Monaten nicht mehr gefällt ist für 50- 70 euro nicht viel geld kaputt. Bzw kann ich dan ja wieder verkaufen. Gibt auch manchmal schon ab 25 €uronen welche die bei ebay verkauft werden. 
Danke für die hilfe!


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Februar 2014)

Jup, gebrauchtes HiFi ist super^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Februar 2014)

Hab ich das mittlerweile eigl richtig verstanden, dass es eigl vom Klang relativ egal ist was man für nen Stereoverstärker hat, weil der ja eh nur das Signal vestärkt?
Wie viel müsste man da denn für nen guten gebrauchten Stereoverstärker mit Klinkenausgang hinlegen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hab ich das mittlerweile eigl richtig verstanden, dass es eigl vom Klang relativ egal ist was man für nen Stereoverstärker hat, weil der ja eh nur das Signal vestärkt?
> Wie viel müsste man da denn für nen guten gebrauchten Stereoverstärker mit Klinkenausgang hinlegen?


 Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Verstärker ist sehr wohl für den Klang mitverantworlich!

Aber was meinst du mit Klinkenausgang? Willst du einen Stereo Leistungsverstärker kaufen, um da nur einen Kopfhörer dran anzuschließen? Dafür gibt es extra Kopfhörerverstärker, die bei weitem billiger und besser für die Sache geeignet sind.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Februar 2014)

Jein. Wenn er nicht gut verstärkt, kann er natürlich störungen dem Signal hinzufügen. Er kann aber auch nicht etwas aus dem Signal herausholen was nicht reinkommt.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Februar 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hab ich das mittlerweile eigl richtig verstanden, dass es eigl vom Klang relativ egal ist was man für nen Stereoverstärker hat, weil der ja eh nur das Signal vestärkt?
> Wie viel müsste man da denn für nen guten gebrauchten Stereoverstärker mit Klinkenausgang hinlegen?


 
Die Meinung vertreten einige, ja. Es gibt aber auch einige (so wie ich), die eine andere Meinung hierzu haben.....


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte das sind nur die Einstellungen die den Klang "verfälschen" ?

Nein ich meine nen normalen Stereoverstärker, der eben zusätzlich noch nen Klinkenausgang hat.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Februar 2014)

Auch ein Verstärker hat nur einen bestimmten Betriebsbereich und auch in diesem Bereich arbeiten sie nicht alle komplett linear. Deshalb gibt es Unterschiede. Wann man was davon wie merkt, ist eine frage für sich und die meisten werdne es nicht hören, da sie es nicht besser kennen. Auch werden es viele nicht hören, da die Quelle (MP3/PC) bereits schlechtere Qualität haben, sodass der Verstärker das kleinste Übel ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Nein ich meine nen normalen Stereoverstärker, der eben zusätzlich noch nen Klinkenausgang hat.


 Was muss der denn für technische Daten haben? Eher gesagt was hast du für Boxen?


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mir das alles komplett anschaffen, ich hab hier nichts Hifi technisch...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Budget für Verstärker + Boxen?


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2014)

Hachja ich liebe ja diese sinnlos Diskussion um den Verstärkerklang. 

Wie war das mit harmonischen Verzerrungen die nen Class A oder Röhrenamp bringt, wie war das mit Oberwellen, wie war das mit der SlevRate, Dämpfungsfaktor usw usw. 

Eigentlich ne Urbane Legende das nen Verstärker nicht den klang beeinfluss, genauso das es noch nie jemanden der bei nem Blindtest was rausgehört hätte blablablub.


BTW Viele hören den unterschied nicht weil das Hirn zu schnell die nuancen vergisst, sind ja grad paar Sekunden wo sich das Gehirn div unterschiede im kompletten Frequenzspektrum merken kann wenn man nicht trainiert ist. Unser Ohr und Hirn haben sich halt auf ein bestimmtes kleines schmales Frequenzband spezialisiert, alles drüber oder drunter vergisst das Hirn nach nen paar Sekunden wieder.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Februar 2014)

Aber naturgetreue Wiedergabe und mit viel Details kann man hören meine ich 

 Edit: und entspanntes oder angestrengtes Hören.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2014)

Klar kannste das hören, aber du wirst dich an das wenigste errinern können, zumindest nicht an kleine Nuancen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Februar 2014)

Aber in dem Moment freust du dich über die Details und findest es gut


----------



## Hänschen (18. Februar 2014)

Audiophiler Klang macht einen glücklich, und an das Glück erinnert man sich


----------



## Icedaft (18. Februar 2014)

Was Ihr euch erlaubt euch alles einzubilden....Ausnahmslos alle Wiedergabegeräte einer Hifi-Kette klingen gleich, da alles schon erforscht wurde, da alles auf dem selben Prinzip und der selben Technik fußt, kann es keine klanglichen Unterschiede bei der Wiedergabeelektronik geben - das Gegenteil zu behaupten käme ja einer Gotteslästerung der Elektroingenieure gleich...


----------



## BigBubby (18. Februar 2014)

Na na na. Toningenieure. Nicht Elektroingenieure. Wir wissen, dass das unterschiede macht


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Budget für Verstärker + Boxen?


 Wohl 400-500€, ich hör mich bisher aber nur um.
Hab auch noch keine Ahnung ob ich selber baue oder gebrauchte kaufe.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Februar 2014)

Selber bauen UND gebraucht kaufen ->Lautsprecher selber bauen und Elektronik gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2014)

Jeder Amp würde gleich klingen wenn jedes Bauteil ne gewisse Linearität hätte, haben sie aber nicht. So einfach is das erklärt


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wohl 400-500€, ich hör mich bisher aber nur um.
> Hab auch noch keine Ahnung ob ich selber baue oder gebrauchte kaufe.


 Bei so wenig Budget kommst du um gebrauchte Sachen nicht rundrum. Selber bauen ist eher teurer als gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Februar 2014)

@Icedaft Ich mein Lautpsrecher gebraucht kaufen oder selber bauen, den amp kauf ich sicher gebraucht...

@TheBadFrag   Das ist für ne Einsteigeranlage doch in Ordnung...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag   Das ist für ne Einsteigeranlage doch in Ordnung...


 Naja wenn nicht mehr da ist, ist halt nicht mehr da. Ist aber auch bei gebraucht schon hart an der Grenze. Muss man ein wenig gucken und abwarten bis es waas brauchbares gibt. Ich kann ja mal ein wenig schaun, was man in dem Rahmen so bekommen könnte. 500€ hört sich als Summe vielleicht viel an aber am Ende sind das doch nur 170€ pro Teil. Das ist für Hifi Sachen nicht all zu viel.

Was für Maße hat denn dein Raum?


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Februar 2014)

Der Raum ist normal 6x5 groß, hat allerdings ne Dachschräge drin.
Die genauen Maße hab ich nicht im Kopf.

Soth meinte ne Einsteigeranlage würde ca. 400€ kosten...


----------



## Bier (18. Februar 2014)

Naja 170€ pro Teil soll man ja auch nicht machen.
Maximal 100€ für den AMP, dann bekommt man schon was richtig gutes (gebraucht) an Lautsprechern.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Februar 2014)

Endlich mal einer der nicht alle meine Sachen schlechtmacht ^^


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Februar 2014)

Also meine Anlage, wo die LS Bausätze erst noch kommen müssen war jetzt auch nicht so teuer Fiio E17+E09K,  ICEAmp1, Volta Top (insgesamt 700€ wobei ich den AMP hauptsächlich aus Platzgründen gekauft habe)


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Schlecht gemacht habe ich es ja nicht. Ich wollte dich nur ein wenig vorwarnen, dass du für das Budget keine Monster Anlage erwartest und nachher enttäuscht bist.

Bei der Raumgröße kann man ja auch problemlos vollwertige Standlautsprecher nehmen.
Hast du die Möglichkeit ein Stereo Dreieck aufzubauen? Wenn ja könnte man dann auch einen älteren AMP nehmen ohne Laufzeitkorrektur.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube Bunga hat gemeint, dass es trotzdem ein Fertigsystem deutlich über trifft (bei ähnlichem Preis)


----------



## Bier (18. Februar 2014)

Wie weit sitzt du denn überhaupt von den Lautsprechern weg? Und was für eine Anlage nutzt du zur Zeit?


----------



## soth (18. Februar 2014)

BadFrag, was hast du nochmal für ne Anlage? Die Nuvero waren es oder?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Februar 2014)

Bier wen hast du gemeint


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Ne ich hab Canton Vento Reference 7 DC, Vento 856.2 und LE 107 als Rear an nem Denon AVR-X 4000.  Ist zwar nen bunter mix aber klappt wunderbar zusammen.


----------



## soth (18. Februar 2014)

Und dann redest du davon, dass 400-500€ für ein Gebrauchtsetup schon hart an der Grenze sind?
Ich hoffe das war ein Scherz... Naja, vielleicht siehst du deine Boxen ja auch schon als untere Grenze an, wer weiß?

Sorry, aber bei so Aussagen muss ich echt immer den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Bier (18. Februar 2014)

Meinte den Pommesbunker. Wenn er direkt davor sitzt, wären Standlautsprecher nämlich absolut verkehrt.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2014)

Nur um mal ein bsp in den Raum zu werfen das bei 500€ schon einiges geht 
Überholte T+A SC 140 LAUTSPRECHER-PAAR Farbe Schwarz | eBay 

Onkyo A-8250 noch guter Zustand mit Übergabegarantie | eBay


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Februar 2014)

https://www.intertechnik.de/Shop/La...-mit-SB-Acoustics/_BS-SB18_1768,de,6706,53260

Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth : SB 18 ADW

Was man damit so alles machen kann


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Und dann redest du davon, dass 400-500€ für ein Gebrauchtsetup schon hart an der Grenze sind?
> Ich hoffe das war ein Scherz... Naja, vielleicht siehst du deine Boxen ja auch schon als untere Grenze an, wer weiß?
> 
> Sorry, aber bei so Aussagen muss ich echt immer den Kopf schütteln.


 Klar kann man damit glücklich werden. Man muss Glück haben, dass man bei den Lautsprechern was gutes günstig erwischt. Viele geben ihre Lautsprecher nicht zu einem Schnäppchenpreis ab, wenn die noch 100% in Ordnung sind. Und ohne probehören würde ich keine gebrauchten Lautsprecher im Netz kaufen. Ich hatte auch schon häufiger nach gebrauchten Lautsprechern geschaut aber da musste ich feststellen, dass die immer für relativ viel weggegangen sind. Ne vollkommen intakte 2000€ Box für 100€ zu schießen ist absolute Glückssache.

Ich würde mein Setup als Obere Mittelklasse einordnen. Von High End weit entfernt aber auch kein 0815.


----------



## soth (18. Februar 2014)

Dann hast du wohl einfach nicht richtig geschaut und wir reden hier auch nicht von 100€ für eine Box, sondern für ~400€ pro Paar, da sind schon einige Sachen möglich, siehe z.B. T+A
Falls man in der Nähe wohnt oder ein Stückchen fahren möchte, gibt es z.B. auch noch:
Lautsprecherboxen arcus TL 200 in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Baesweiler | Lautsprecher & Kopfhörer gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
2 Lautsprecher MB Quart 980 S MK II in Berlin - Hohenschönhausen | Lautsprecher & Kopfhörer gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Das ist weit entfernt von "hart an der Grenze", selbst mit günstigeren gebrauchte Modelle um die 100€ pro Stück kann man nicht mehr davon reden.


----------



## godfather22 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt hier ja die beiden KRK Rokit 6 G3 an meinem FiiO E10 angeschlossen und bin mit dem Klang auch total zufrieden nur eine Sache stört mich...
Wenn die Lautsprecher über Klinke am Line Out vom FiiO angeschlossen sind bekomme ich von den LS ein nerviges hochfrequentes Fiepen und wenn ich meine Maus bewege meine ich eine Veränderung des Fiepens zu hören. Ich hab jetzt schon ein bisschen recherchiert und habe gehört, dass das davon kommen kann, wenn man LS und den PC über eine Steckerleiste anschließt, also habe ich die LS mal an eine andere Steckdose gehängt das hat aber nicht geholfen. Wenn die LS an z.B. meinem Handy angeschlossen sind fiepen sie nicht und wenn ich meine Fidelio X1 am Line Out anschließe höre ich auch kein Fiepen.
Wo kann das herkommen?


----------



## Icedaft (19. Februar 2014)

FGA-35 Massetrennfilter, SNI-1: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## godfather22 (19. Februar 2014)

Super danke


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Februar 2014)

Der Raum ist 4,60x4,60m und auf einer seite geht eben die Dachschräge 1,2 m in den Raum rein.
Der Hörabstand wäre unterschiedlich
Was ist denn ein Stereodreieck?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

Stereodreieck

Wenn du das nicht aufbauen kannst, bist du besser mit einem Verstärker/AVR bedient, der Laufzeitkorrektur beherscht. Wenn du keinen Stereoeffekt brauchst, kannst du drauf verzichten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Februar 2014)

Also, so was könnte ich schon aufbauen, wäre ja auch nicht so schlimm wenn ich jetzt nicht unbedingt genau so höre, weil mein HA schreibtisch woanderst steht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

HA Schreibtisch? Irgendwie verstehe ich den kompletten Satz nicht. Sry.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Februar 2014)

HA= Hausaufgaben

Er meint Hausaufgaben macht er nicht an dem Tisch wo die Lautis stehen, die stehen am PC wo er Musik anhat und damit zockt, aber er hat noch einen extra Schreibtisch für seine HA


----------



## godfather22 (19. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> FGA-35 Massetrennfilter, SNI-1: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
Ich hab mir mal die Bewertungen angeguckt und der scheint ja in einigen Fällen auch tiefere Frequenzen auszufiltern. Liegt das einfach an dem Prinzip mit dem die Teile arbeiten oder gibt es da auch Geräte die Störgeräusche genauer vom gewollten Klang trennen?


----------



## BigBubby (19. Februar 2014)

der kann nicht wissen was gewollt ist. Deshalb filtert er typische Frequenzen dafür sehr smalbandig. 50hz und 60hz z.b.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (21. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute ist ein tolles Päckchen gekommen. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die Fronten warten und MDF Platten kaufen.


----------



## haftibo (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Zum zocken ist ein 5.1 Headset klasse!
Ich benutz selber ein Kraken Pro Green!


----------



## BlackNeo (22. Februar 2014)

haftibo schrieb:


> Zum zocken ist ein 5.1 Headset klasse!
> Ich benutz selber ein Kraken Pro Green!



Ja, und ein Superlux mit Asus Xonar Karte ist 10mal besser


----------



## Diavel (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



haftibo schrieb:


> Zum zocken ist ein 5.1 Headset klasse!
> Ich benutz selber ein Kraken Pro Green!


 
Dir ist schon klar das Dein Kraken nen normales Stereoheadset ist?


----------



## acetrax (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo hätte da mal ne kurze frage,

ich hab mir gestern die Elac BS 184 gekauft und wollte wissen ob mein Av Receiver dafür reicht. Onkyo TX-NR515


----------



## The_Trasher (23. Februar 2014)

acetrax schrieb:


> Hallo hätte da mal ne kurze frage,
> 
> ich hab mir gestern die Elac BS 184 gekauft und wollte wissen ob mein Av Receiver dafür reicht. Onkyo TX-NR515


 
 Wurde das bei dir noch nicht erfunden?

Onkyo gibt pro Kanal 130 Watt an 6 ohm an. 
Elac als empfohlene Verstärker-Leistung 20-150n Watt auch an 6 ohm.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Februar 2014)

Teile 480W (max Power Consumtion) durch 7, dann kommst Du auf die reelle Leistung von ~68W/Kanal.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2014)

Wenn man aber nur zwei Kanäle benutzt müssten die 130W aber drin sein.
Mal ganz davon ab dass man auch mit 70W ziemlich laut werden kann.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt schon, ich finde aber das die Hersteller von AVRs dazu verdonnert werden sollten die reale Leistung im 7.2/5.1 bzw. im Stereobetrieb anzugeben. 

Viele Glauben tatsächlich, das die angegebenen Werte auch für den Multikanalbetrieb gelten.


----------



## soth (23. Februar 2014)

Ich bezweifle stark, dass 130W auf zwei Kanälen drin sind, was aber auch vollkommen egal ist, 130W ist nichteinmal 3dB lauter, als 70W.


----------



## acetrax (23. Februar 2014)

Danke schonmal. Ich hab mich noch nie mit Sowas beschäftigt. Hab sie gerade ausprobiert und das ist ja der Hammer.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Teile 480W (max Power Consumtion) durch 7, dann kommst Du auf die reelle Leistung von ~68W/Kanal.


 
Achsoo, stimmt ja nen Verstaerker arbeitet mit 100% effiziens hat null verlustleistung, und die Elektroik drinne nimmt sich den Strom aus der Luft, stichwort Freie Energie .... vorrausgesetzt sind natürlich 5000€ Lautsprecherkabel nur die können genug energie aus der Luft abgreifen das 68W rauskommen, und der Klang wird dadurch auch wie bei 2000000€ Lautsprechern 


Ist natürlich humbug, Die Elektronik will auch Strom, die Effizienz vom Amp wird auch keine 75% haben.  Daher sind reele 68W total utopisch.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Februar 2014)

Dekay, genau das wollte ich ja damit zum Ausdruck bringen. 

Viele Unbedarfte meinen ja, wenn ein AVR mit einer Kanalleistung von 130W angegeben ist, das dies auch für den Multikanalbetrieb gilt. Das Beispiel sollte nur dazu dienen zu verdeutlichen, das es keine wundersame Wattvermehrung gibt.

Um deine und meine Aussage noch mal zu bekräftigen:

audiovision online - Onkyo TX-NR 515 - AV-Receiver für 600 € - Seite 3

31W Multikanalbetrieb / 109W Stereobetrieb.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Februar 2014)

Die Maximale Verlustleistung muss man etwa halbieren.
Macht aus 480 -> 240. 
Also theoretisch eventuell 120Watt pro Kanal. Das stimmt ja auch in etwa mit den 109Watt im Test überein (+/- 10%  )


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Edit: ist der Windows Mediaplayer audiophil genug für WAV Dateien ?


 
Nur die Variante, die von 22 gutaussehenden, IT-affinen Jungfrauen innerhalb einer Nacht auf einem 29. Februar programmiert wurde. Alles andere kannst du sowieso in die Tonne treten!



Icedaft schrieb:


> Teile 480W (max Power Consumtion) durch 7, dann kommst Du auf die reelle Leistung von ~68W/Kanal.


 
Und was ist mit den Verlusten, die zum Beispiel innerhalb des Netzteils entstehen und den Wirkungsgrad drücken ?


----------



## Icedaft (23. Februar 2014)

Kinners, ich hab doch in 2 Beiträgen lang und breit erklärt worum es mir ging (inkl. Test des AVRs).

Es gibt Menschen die glauben wenn ein AVR mit einer Leistung von z.B. 100W/ Kanal angegeben ist, das dies auch für den 7.1 Betrieb gilt -also 7x100W, ich wollte nur deutlich machen, das bei einem maximalen, vom Hersteller angegeben Verbrauch von 480W, KEINE 700W rauskommen können...

Das man den Wert nahezu halbieren kann/muss, dessen bin ICH mir bewusst.


----------



## godfather22 (23. Februar 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> der kann nicht wissen was gewollt ist. Deshalb filtert er typische Frequenzen dafür sehr smalbandig. 50hz und 60hz z.b.


 
Nochmal zu meinem Problem... Die Ursache scheint ja eindeutig bei der Verbindung vom PC zum FiiO E10 zu liegen. Meinst du dass ein Ferritring bei der Entstörung des USB-Kabels helfen könnte?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Februar 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meinem Problem... Die Ursache scheint ja eindeutig bei der Verbindung vom PC zum FiiO E10 zu liegen. Meinst du dass ein Ferritring bei der Entstörung des USB-Kabels helfen könnte?


 
Eigentlich nicht. Das Problem muss woanders liegen, denn der FiiO bekommt ja ein digitales Signal vom PC und wandelt das erst in ein Analoges um, dass man "einfach" stören kann.


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Das Problem muss woanders liegen, denn der FiiO bekommt ja ein digitales Signal vom PC und wandelt das erst in ein Analoges um, dass man "einfach" stören kann.


 
Nur wenn ich den FiiO am Laptop meiner Mutter anschließe funktioniert alles einwandfrei...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2014)

Die Versorgung ist und bleibt die vom angeschlossenen PC. Wenn die gestört ist kann auch bei ner USB-Verbindung ein Rauschen rein kommen.

Hast du denn mal USB-Ports durchprobiert? Unter Umständen ist ja nur ein Port oder schlicht der Frontanschluss(so du den benutzt) das Problem.
Ansonsten wäre eigentlich nur ein Netzteilwechsel erfolgsversprechend.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Februar 2014)

stimmt. Nicht dran gedacht, dass der fiio keine ext. Stromversorgung hat...
ein versuch wären andere usb ports. Besonders vorne statt hinten u umgekehrt.


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2014)

Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit ein USB-Kabel in "Stromversorgung" und  Datenversorgung zu splitten, sodass ich den Fiio mit einem externen NT betreiben kann?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Februar 2014)

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist ein USB hub mit ext. Stromversorgung. 

Kannst du bitte mal in einem Post noch mal alles zusammenfassen, was wann wie auftritt und was du angeschlossen hast`? Ich kenne zwar deine Frage von oben, ob der Massenfilter noch mehr rausfiltert, aber mehr weiß ich irgendwie nicht


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt hier ja die beiden KRK Rokit 6 G3 an meinem FiiO E10 angeschlossen und bin mit dem Klang auch total zufrieden nur eine Sache stört mich...
> Wenn die Lautsprecher über Klinke am Line Out vom FiiO angeschlossen sind bekomme ich von den LS ein nerviges hochfrequentes Fiepen und wenn ich meine Maus bewege meine ich eine Veränderung des Fiepens zu hören. Ich hab jetzt schon ein bisschen recherchiert und habe gehört, dass das davon kommen kann, wenn man LS und den PC über eine Steckerleiste anschließt, also habe ich die LS mal an eine andere Steckdose gehängt das hat aber nicht geholfen. Wenn die LS an z.B. meinem Handy angeschlossen sind fiepen sie nicht und wenn ich meine Fidelio X1 am Line Out vom FiiO anschließe höre ich auch kein Fiepen. Der FiiO läuft am laptop meiner Mutter auch störungsfrei mit den LSs.
> Wo kann das herkommen?


 
Biddö 

Edit: Ich könnte doch theoretisch das 5V-Kabel und das Masse-Kabel durchtrennen und mit denen eines anderen USB-Kabels verbinden, welches ich dann über ein USB-Netzteil an der Steckdose anschließend, oder?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Februar 2014)

Schwerer fall.
Da gibts viele und keine Lösungen zu. Einer hatte es z.B. ab 10% CPU Last nicht mehr. Hast du es denn auch, wenn z.B. ein Spiel an ist? Bei ihm hatte geholfen die CPU Spannung minimal zu erhöhen. Weiß aber keiner warum.

bei anderen hat es geholfen alle USB Geräte abzuschließen.

Anderen hat gar nichts geholfen.

Anderen das NT. 

Ist also nicht ganz so einfach.
Ich würde es auf jeden Fall mal mit einem USB Hub mit aktivem Netzteil probieren, obs dann auch auftritt.

Edit: Was aber bei keinem geholfen hat, ist  der massentrennfilter.


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2014)

Ich werd einfach mal das Kabel wie in meinem letzten Post beschrieben umlöten. Ist vermutlich das günstigste... Als ich das letzte mal Crysis 1 an hatte waren die Störungen lauter als der eigentliche Sound ^^


----------



## Icedaft (24. Februar 2014)

Gugst Du:

http://www.amazon.de/Delock-Power-A...F8&qid=1393253025&sr=8-4&keywords=usb+y+kabel


----------



## BigBubby (24. Februar 2014)

Das Problem bei all diesen Lösungen, wie auch bei den meisten USB Hubs ist, dass trotzdem noch die original stromleitung vom Gehäuse ankommt und die andere nur "dazu" geht. Da müsste er also zusätzlich noch das eine kabel auseinandernehmen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2014)

Also wenn du ans löten gehst (hast du denn jetzt mal mehr Ports durchprobiert?) dann solltest du vielleicht erst einmal einen Entstör/Abblock-Kondensator versuchen.


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2014)

Hab schon alle durch probiert und mir gerade mit einem USB-Kabel einer alten externen Festplatte etwas zurecht gebastelt. Ich guck mal obs klappt.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob der FiiO auch die 1,2A verträgt, die mein USB-Steckdosen-Adapter ausgibt... Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt ^^

Es funktioniert und das Fiepen ist fast komplett weg


----------



## BigBubby (24. Februar 2014)

das sind maximalamper. Die Spannung ist konstant. Der Strom liegt dran, was man dranhängt. Wie bei ladegeräten von Handy oder laptop


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> das sind maximalamper. Die Spannung ist konstant. Der Strom liegt dran, was man dranhängt. Wie bei ladegeräten von Handy oder laptop


 
Dann ist ja alles gut 
Also wenn wieder jemand das Problem mit hohem Fiepen hat wissen wir wie man es lösen kann


----------



## dekay55 (24. Februar 2014)

Betreibst du das ding an nem Laptop oder am PC ?


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Februar 2014)

Kurze Frage: Suche günstige Soundkarte für HTPC wennn möglich mit Chinch Ausgang. Könnt ihr mir ein paar interne und externe Vorschlagen? Max 100€. Danke.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Februar 2014)

ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 Slim, PCI Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Betreibst du das ding an nem Laptop oder am PC ?


Er schreibt oben dass Laptop kein Problem ist und am PC die Probleme waren.

Was sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen mit diversen Messboxen am USB deckt:
Nichts ist besser als den Laptop über Akku laufen zu lassen.


Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Suche günstige Soundkarte für HTPC wennn möglich mit Chinch Ausgang. Könnt ihr mir ein paar interne und externe Vorschlagen? Max 100€. Danke.


Das ist meine Lösung:
http://www.fiio-shop.de/FiiO/FiiO-Taishan-D03K.html
Einfach an den digitalout des Mobos und freuen. Besseren Sound schafft eine DX nicht.
Onboardsound wirst du ja wohl haben.

@ Icedaft:
Die Slim ist ohne Zusatzplatine eine reine Digitalkarte un mit Zusatzplatine teurer als 100€  .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Februar 2014)

@ Blue_Gun : 20 € drauflegen und eine gebrauchte Essence STX kaufen... 

@ Icedafr : Wo hat die denn Cinch-Ausgänge ?


----------



## Icedaft (26. Februar 2014)

Sorry, übersehen, dann bleibt wohl nur diese, allerdings 14€ über dem Budget: ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z/90-YAA055-1UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hänschen (26. Februar 2014)

Heute habe ich auf der KFZ-Zulassungsstelle einem Gespräch gelauscht da meinte einer er kennt den Thomann von früher aus dem Dorf wo es nur ein kleiner Tresen war wo das Musiker-Zeug drüberging.

 Heute sei das ganze Dorf Thomann, mit zwei 10000-Quadratmeter-Hallen und mehr die das ganze dominieren wenn man reinfährt


----------



## ebastler (26. Februar 2014)

Ich dreh grad gleich durch... Sitze bei uns im Wohnzimmer und will Pink Floyd (The Division Bell) hören. Papa hat den CD Player aber zum Kopfhörer in nen anderen Raum gestellt, also steht da jetzt unser Cambridge Audio Azur 540D (DVD Player), und das verfluchte Ding springt alle 1-2 min. So, als würde ich ihm einen Schubser geben, obohl er unbewegt dasteht. CD ist perfekt, sogar meine  Playstation1 spielt die perfekt durch -.-

Zudem macht das Ding die CD-Lade erst nach 5s immer wieder auf den Knopf drücken auf, und mieft etwas. Wird Zeit für den Nachfolger (Blu Ray, und klanglich gut genug, um den Krell kav-300il entsprechend zu versorgen, laut Tests. Ein Gerät, das Beides gut kann, ist halt erheblich angenehmer...). Ich hoffe, Papa kann sich bald entscheiden, das Ding zu kaufen ^^

Edit: Jetzt hat er mitten in nem Lied auf Stop gestellt, und 5s lang komisch gerattert, genau den selben Sound macht er, ehe er die Lade aufkriegt... Da ist irgendwas echt im Arsch -.-


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Februar 2014)

Hast du's mal mit einer Reinigungs-DVD oder CD probiert? 
Hat bei meinem uralten Dual-DVD-Player Wunder bewirkt. 
Früher hing er beim Einlesen von DVD's bei etwa jedem dritten Mal in einer Endlosschleife fest, seit dem Lauf mit der Reinigungs-DVD nicht mehr.
Billiger als ein neues Gerät ist es allemal (5-10 Euro), daher eigentlich immer einen Versuch wert.


----------



## ebastler (26. Februar 2014)

Ich habe das Ding vor einigen Monaten sogar komplett zerlegt und das komplette Laufwerk etwas durchgeputzt. Das komische Rattern beim Laden/CD auswerfen hatte er immer schon, das Springen erst seit heute :o

Hab die CD aber extra geprüft, die ist sauber und unzerkratzt.

Naja. Ne Weile wird er es schon noch tun. Umsteigen möchten wir aber sowieso gerne, weil wir gerne auch mal BluRays schauen würden. Der Alte wird dann halt eingemottet oder verkauft, wegwerfen ist viel zu schade, trotz Macken.

Die Cambridge Azur Serie ist echt schön und eigentlich auch solide gebaut.


----------



## Icedaft (26. Februar 2014)

Hier gibt es den passenden Nachfolger...

Cambridge Audio Azur 752BD schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ebastler (26. Februar 2014)

Genau den will mein Papa auch kaufen, und der Preis ist auch der Grund, warum der noch nicht hier steht 

Der würde halt top-BluRay player mit einem super CD Player in einem Gerät kombinieren, was selten ist. Der Preis ist halt entsprechend :/


----------



## BigBubby (26. Februar 2014)

Alter Schwede. Was kann das Ding, was ein ~300€ Bluray player nicht kann?


----------



## ebastler (26. Februar 2014)

In der High-End Liga der CD Player mitspielen 

Es gibt auch reine CD-Player, die 2k€ kosten...


----------



## BigBubby (26. Februar 2014)

Die Frage war, was kann der mehr? 
Ein "normaler" CD Player, der die digital ausgelesenen Werte einem Receiver digital übergibt, der die dann interpretiert und ausgibt, sollte doch eine ähnliche Qualität erreichen.
Wozu dann einen teuren CD-Player der das interpretiert und dann an einen Receiver weitergibt?
Oder lasst ihr das vom CD-Player in Analog umwandeln und gebt es analog weiter in einen reinen Verstärker? Das wär das einzige, wo es für mich Sinn ergeben würde.


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2014)

Der genannte Krell hat afair keinen Digitaleingang und von einem DAC war auch nicht die Rede


----------



## BigBubby (26. Februar 2014)

Wo wurde ein Krell genannt?


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2014)

Hier: 


ebastler schrieb:


> Zudem macht das Ding die CD-Lade  erst nach 5s immer wieder auf den Knopf drücken auf, und mieft etwas.  Wird Zeit für den Nachfolger (Blu Ray, und klanglich gut genug, um den  Krell kav-300il entsprechend zu versorgen, laut Tests. Ein Gerät, das  Beides gut kann, ist halt erheblich angenehmer...)


----------



## BigBubby (26. Februar 2014)

Dann habe ich den Sinn ja verstanden. Ihr lasst den CD Player die DA Wandlung machen und gebt es analog an einen "reinen" Verstärker weiter. 
Für Systeme die digital Signale empfangen können, macht es also (eventuell) keinen Sinn den Mehrpreis zu zahlen.


----------



## ebastler (26. Februar 2014)

Exakt.

Falls man den digitalen Ausgang nutzt, kommt es beim CD Player ja nur mehr auf das Laufwerk und die Digitalelektronik danach an, da gibt es jetzt keine so großen Unterschiede von Modell zu Modell.

Ich weiß nicht, wie das im Heimkinobereich ist, aber im Audiobereich nimmt man ja großteils den DAC des Players mit, und geht dann per Cinch oder XLR an die Endstufe.
So auch bei uns, die Endstufe hat keinen DAC und ist ein reiner analoger Verstärker.

Gerade der DAC/Ausgangsverstärker Trakt einer Audioquelle ist sehr heikel, und da gibts große klangliche Unterschiede von Modell zu Modell.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (27. Februar 2014)

2 Fragen:
A) sollte ich die LS Chassis anlöten oder mit gecrimpten Stecker verbinden?
B) die dicken Lot ahnen sind doch + und die schmalen - ?


----------



## max310kc (27. Februar 2014)

A) Ist prinzipiel dir überlassen ich habe sie wegen der Wartungsfreundlichekeit nur gesteckt. Löten schadet aber genauso wenig. Solange die Stecker fest sitzen ist es relativ egal behaupte ich mal.
B) Wenn ich mich nicht irre stimmt das soweit. Sollte aber im Normalfall auch gekennzeichnet sein.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Februar 2014)

Mal etwas vielleicht Offtopic:
Könnt ihr mir gute Programme bzw. ein gutes Programm empfehlen zum Taggen von Liedern? So ein Cover und Interpreteninfo und alles ist doch schon ein Vorteil...

P.S. Bitte Gratis !


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2014)

Mp3tag ist da wohl die Standardanwendung.


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2014)

So es ist fast geschafft. 
Meine ersten "Oberklasse" Lautsprecher sind zu 80% fertig. Bis alle Teile zusammen getragen waren hat es etwas gedauert aber dann ging es recht schnell. Letzte Woche das Holz zuschneiden lassen. Gestern morgen dann die gefrästen Frontplatten abgeholt und das Leimen konnte beginnen. Ratzfatz war das Gehäuse "fertig" und über Nacht durften sich die einzelnen Holzplatten aneinander gewöhnen. Heute morgen fix die letzten Schliffe; paar Löcher gebohrt, etwas das Holz nach bearbeitet und ab damit nach Hause.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Front wurde schwarz lackiert, weil nachher eine dünne Platte aus gebürstetem Alu drüber kommt. Mit dem Lack wollte ich vorhindern, dass nachher an den Kanten weiße bzw. helle Stellen durch scheinen. Hatte mein Vater eh noch rum stehen die Dose.
Heute Abend wurden dann die Weichen gelötet und das Gehäuse wurde gedämmt.
Jetzt müssen nur noch die Bassreflexrohre rein geprügelt werden in das unterste Loch. War mir jetzt zu laut. Meine Nachbarn erschlagen mich  Dann kommt in der nächsten Zeit nur noch das Finishing. Die Alu-Front und an die Seiten kommt schwarz lackiertes Glas. Hat dann die Optik wie Klavierlack. Ist aber deutlich günstiger und viel viel pflegeleichter und nicht so anfällig für Kratzer. Den "Deckel" und die Rückseite wollte ich mit einer Folie beziehen. Carbonoptik oder so. Mal schauen. Aber bis dahin dürfen die Hübschen nun erst einmal einspielen. Achja und ich muss mit dem blöden AVR klar kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JPW (28. Februar 2014)

Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## max310kc (28. Februar 2014)

Schauen hübsch aus und klingen hoffentlich auch ordentlich, was für welche sinds denn?

Die Idee mitm Glas an der Seite finde ich echt Interessant. Da bekomm ich grade echt Lust am Gehäuse von meinen beiden rumzubauen  Aber ich fürchte da müsste ich fast ein komplett neues Gehäuse bauen um das optisch gescheit hinzukriegen...


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2014)

Diese hier sind es geworden. Little Princess - Ausgabe November 2011 - Lautsprecherbau-Magazin 2011 | Lautsprecherbau

Die Idee mit dem Glas kommt auch nicht von mir. Habe es selber schon bei DIY Lautsprechern gesehen. Kostet mich auch nochmal ein paar Euro, aber man kann sich das Glas Millimeter genau zuschneiden lassen. Nennt sich Lacobel das Ganze. https://www.myspiegel.de/lacobel-einseitig-lackiertes-glas-pg-393.html


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. März 2014)

Ihr wisst nicht zufällig was die CCTS Funktion bei meinem Tuner (Pioneer F-447L) bewirkt?


----------



## JPW (2. März 2014)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen Kopfhörern, aber eine Sache hat mich gewundert:

Wenn ich am Handy mit meinen günstigen AKG K450 mp3 höre, dann fällt mir viel eher ein Qualitätsunterschied auf als mit meinen DT990 am PC...

Obwohl mir der Sound des DT990 besser gefällt, scheine ich am Handy einen höheren Anspruch an die Dateien zu haben. 
Liegt das an der Soundkarte oder an dem Frequenzgang der Kopfhörer? 
Ich dachte eigentlich dass der Beyerdynamic einen höheren Anspruch an die Audio Files hat. 

Ich habe mich aber auch nie für die Technik des kleinen Kopfhörers interessiert. Den habe ich beim Kollegen Probe gehört und dann spontan günstig bei Amazon mitgenommen. Und für die Größe gefällt mir der für Unterwegs.

Edit: Glaube da ist auch Einbildung dabei. Ich bin nicht so erfahren, aber dieser Wechsel zwischen offen und geschlossenem Kopfhörer braucht irgendwie immer eine kurze "Eingewöhnungszeit"...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. März 2014)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand einen Ultrasone Edition 10 (o.ä.) probegehört? Ich war ziemlich überrascht, wie schlecht Tyll Hertsen's Review auf Innerfidelity ausgefallen ist. Oder anders gesagt, ich habe fast Tränen gelacht beim Anschauen seines Testvideos:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L34S4Tt1EuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie ist es mir schon schwer vorstellbar, dass man ein so edel anmutendes Teil herstellt und dabei den Sound so verhunzt, zumal die doch tatsächlich 2000€ dafür haben wollen...


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2014)

Das ist kein Einzelfall, deswegen empfiehlt es sich gerade bei HiFi immer zuerst Probe zu hören.

Es gibt viele Perlen am Markt, aber auch genauso viel überteuerter Schrott.


----------



## The_Trasher (2. März 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ihr wisst nicht zufällig was die CCTS Funktion bei meinem Tuner (Pioneer F-447L) bewirkt?



Ganz grob gesagt: Sendersuchlauf
Mit CCTS wird vom Tuner die optimale Frequenz eines Radio-Senders eingestellt, z.B. 103,05 wird dann als besser erkannt als 103,07 und dann eben wiedergegeben.

Wenn du's genauer wissen willst frag mal Google


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem AVR. Handelt sich um diesen hier: Onkyo | TX-SR606
Und dieses Problem zeigt sich wie folgt: Wenn ich den AVR einschalte und zusätzlich z.B. den Bluray Player, dauert es immer eine ganze Zeit (mind. 5 Min) bis der Receiver das Signal vom Player erkennt und an den Fernseher weiter gibt. Im Display vom Receiver steht auch "DvD No Signal". 
Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Problem hatte ich auch schon, als ich noch eine Ps3 zum abspielen der Filme genutzt habe statt dem Bluray Player. Anfangs war es nicht so. Da war das Bild sofort da.

Wie könnte ich herausfinden woran es liegt? Einfach nur eine Einstellungssache? Oder doch Hardwareseitig etwas am Receiver im Eimer?


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. März 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Ganz grob gesagt: Sendersuchlauf
> Mit CCTS wird vom Tuner die optimale Frequenz eines Radio-Senders eingestellt, z.B. 103,05 wird dann als besser erkannt als 103,07 und dann eben wiedergegeben.
> 
> Wenn du's genauer wissen willst frag mal Google


 
Funktioniert dann wohl nicht richtig


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2014)

Lösung zu meinem Problem gefunden. Kommt häufiger bei dem Receiver vor. 
Lässt sich alles hier nachlesen. Leider habe ich so gar keine Ahnung vom Löten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2014)

Kauf die Kondensatoren und bring die mit dem AVR zusammen zum nächsten Elektronikladen. Druck am besten die Anleitung mit aus. Die machen den dann wieder flott.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. März 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand einen Ultrasone Edition 10 (o.ä.) probegehört? Ich war ziemlich überrascht, wie schlecht Tyll Hertsen's Review auf Innerfidelity ausgefallen ist. Oder anders gesagt, ich habe fast Tränen gelacht beim Anschauen seines Testvideos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Verhunzt ist da gar nichts, der Edition 10 ist sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert und klingt großartig!

Nur ist es halt ein Ultrasone Kopfhörer. Und es gibt nur 2 Arten von Leuten: Die, die Ultasone mögen und die, die es nicht tun. Wer das Sounding (das wohl größtenteils durch die Positionierung des Treibers entsteht) nicht mag, der kann mit dem KH nichts anfangen.


----------



## Thallassa (2. März 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Verhunzt ist da gar nichts, der Edition 10 ist sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert und klingt großartig!



Mag sein, dass es Menschen gibt die das Sounding gut finden () aber der Ed10 steht dem HD800 oder auch den Audez'e KH ganz schön in Sachen Imaging nach. Man nimmt weniger Details wahr, als mit der Konkurrenz und dafür soll man noch mehr Geld zahlen, als bei der Konkurrenz? Ich weiß ja nicht...

@ Dunkel: Wo du Tyll erwähnst und weil du mich mal gefragt hattest, der K812 soll die gleichen Probleme haben, wie der Ultrasone10 oder Beyer T1.


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Lösung zu meinem Problem gefunden. Kommt häufiger bei dem Receiver vor.
> Lässt sich alles hier nachlesen. Leider habe ich so gar keine Ahnung vom Löten.


 
Frag einfach mal hier im Forum, obs dir jemand in der Nähe macht!
Ich würde es zum Beispiel machen, aber Innsbruck wird vermutlich etwas weit weg sein^^


----------



## BlackNeo (3. März 2014)

@Thallassa: Dafür hat der Ed. 10 halt ne sehr breite Bühne. Wobei der Ed. 12 besser und günstiger ist, der Ed. 10 hat halt ne bessere Haptik mit dem Holz.....


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. März 2014)

@Neo: Ja, das mag wohl sein. Dass US in den Höhen (und untenrum) schon derbe zulangen können ist bekannt. Ich habe mir bisher noch keinen von denen auf die Lauscher stülpen können, deswegen wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, ob jemand einen der Editions mit anderen Marken zum Vergleich gehört hat und ob die wirklich so schlecht klingen (für den Preis). 

@Thalassa: Tyll hatte ja den K812 gar nicht erst reviewen wollen weil er angeblich so schlecht in den Messwerten sei. Jetzt hat er aber ein zweites Modell bekommen und doch einen Review veröffentlicht. Er findet ihn in den Höhen halt zu schrill, was er auch mit den Messwerten untermauert. Ich denke aber trotzdem dass der K812 ein feines Teil ist und würde natürlich nicht nein sagen, wenn ich ihn mal in die Finger bekäme. Den T1 hatte ich schon mal Probe gehört und fand jetzt nicht, dass er obenrum zu viel des Guten hat (da hatte der DT990 bei weitem mehr), wenngleich er schon recht hell abgestimmt ist. Aber dafür müsste ich ihn aber nochmal länger hören um eine abschließende Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Frag einfach mal hier im Forum, obs dir jemand in der Nähe macht!
> Ich würde es zum Beispiel machen, aber Innsbruck wird vermutlich etwas weit weg sein^^



Die Kondensatoren bekomme ich die Tage. Mal schauen. Laut anderem Forum soll das nicht wirklich schwer sein wenn man ein wenig aufpasst. Nur die Kabel zur Platine sollen eine kleine Herausforderung sein. Irgendwie klappt das schon. Anstonsten, ich wollte schon immer 300-400 Euro aus dem Fenster werfen


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Lösung zu meinem Problem gefunden. Kommt häufiger bei dem Receiver vor.
> Lässt sich alles hier nachlesen. Leider habe ich so gar keine Ahnung vom Löten.


Das sollte für jemanden der schonmal ein bisschen gelötet hat überhaupt kein Problem sein.
Mir ist es eher unverständlich dass die ganzen "Experten" in dem Thread "solid state" SMD-Kondensatoren durch einfache bedrahtete Elkos ersetzt haben.
Wenn dann würd ich direkt sowas verlöten:
ELKOS SMD, Lowest ESR PXA bei reichelt elektronik
In kleinen Stückzahlen ist das Preislich kein spürbarer Unterschied.


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2014)

Du, davon habe ich so gar keine Ahnung. 
Habe mir nun die Kondensatoren von Conrad bestellt, die in dem Thread genannt werden.


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2014)

Das hab ich gar nicht angeschaut... Bin grad nur im Hörsaal am Handy, was machen die Kondis?
Glättung im Netzteil, oder nur Glättung an der Elektronik irgendwo?

Falls es Glättung eines SNTs ist, werden normale Elkos eher nach einigen Betriebsstunden wieder flöten gehen, sonst ists einigermaßen egal.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. März 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Und es gibt nur 2 Arten von Leuten: Die, die Ultasone mögen und die, die es nicht tun. Wer das Sounding (das wohl größtenteils durch die Positionierung des Treibers entsteht) nicht mag, der kann mit dem KH nichts anfangen.



Auch wenn mir bewusst ist, dass das im Prinzip nicht wirklich beschrieben werden kann, aber könntest du (aber auch jede andere) bitte mal den typischen (?) Ultrasone Sound versuchen zu beschreiben? Ich, als Ex-HD 650- und Aktuell-HD 800 Hörer, würde da gerne mal den Eindruck eines damit schon mal in Kontakt Gekommenen lesen wollen... irgendwie stolpert man als Interessierter zwar immer wieder mal über diese Marke und ihre Modelle, aber scheinbar kauft die keiner bzw. schreibt keiner darüber?

Edit: Wer nicht zuende liest, wird bestraft: Thalassa und BlackNeo haben ja nachfolgend noch bisschen was zu den US KH beigesteuert...


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2014)

Könnt ihr nochmal schauen, ob ich die richtigen Elkos raus gesucht habe?
Elektrolyt-Kondensator SMD 100 µF 10 V 20 % (Ø x H) 6.3 mm x 5.4 mm Yageo CB010M0100RSD-0605 1 St. im Conrad Online Shop | 445464

Sonst wären es diese hier geworden: Subminiatur Elektrolyt-Kondensator radial bedrahtet 2 mm 100 µF 10 V/DC 20 % (Ø x H) 5 mm x 7 mm 1 St. im Conrad Online Shop | 460680



Wie gesagt, habe davon nicht wirklich Ahnung.Zumindest die Werte sind gleich. Also dann lieber die SMD Dinger nehmen?!


----------



## Thallassa (3. März 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> @Thallassa: Dafür hat der Ed. 10 halt ne sehr  breite Bühne. Wobei der Ed. 12 besser und günstiger ist, der Ed. 10 hat  halt ne bessere Haptik mit dem Holz.....


 
Den Ed12 hatte ich leider noch nicht auf dem Kopf. Bühne ist bei mir ein sehr nachrangiges Kriterium, allein schon, weil ich in erster Linie immer noch IEM bevorzuge und die ja meist mit recht kleiner Bühne daherkommen, auch aber weil ich es irgendwann nicht mehr unterscheiden kann, welcher KH jetzt die größere Stage hat - was natürlich auch daran liegen kann, dass ich nicht jeden KH mehrere hundert Stunden getragen habe, sondern vllt 1 - 2 (bei den momentan besprochenen Modellen) und dass der Großteil meiner Musik jetzt nicht aus den Stücken besteht, die von einer sehr großen Bühne nochmal profitieren. Ich leg da viel mehr Wert auf Details und Imaging sowie eine frequenzgetreue Wiedergabe (nicht notwendigerweise neutral, lies: möglichst wenig Klangfarbe) - und sobald man die Hochtöne verhaut, ist man bei mir unten durch - da kann der Kopfhörer in allen anderen Teildisziplinen noch so gut sein, meine subjektive Wertung fällt dann immer schlecht für diesen KH aus, auch wenn ich für "objektive" Bewertungen immer noch versuche, dem KH möglichst seine guten Seiten zu lassen. Aber gerade wenn ich zB T1 und Ed10 mit LCD-2, HD800 und sogar HD700 vergleiche, frage ich mich wofür ich 950 bzw 1700€ zahle, denn die von mir nicht so geliebten Kopfhörer überlagern irgendwann die Höhen und bilden weniger Details ab. Jedem sein KH, aber ich seh sowohl T1 und ED10 nicht als Konkurrenzfähig in der Preisklasse. Da legen mmn. LCD-2 und HD800 die Messlatte einfach weitaus höher.



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> @Thalassa: Tyll hatte ja den K812 gar nicht erst reviewen wollen weil er  angeblich so schlecht in den Messwerten sei. Jetzt hat er aber ein  zweites Modell bekommen und doch einen Review veröffentlicht. Er findet  ihn in den Höhen halt zu schrill, was er auch mit den Messwerten  untermauert. Ich denke aber trotzdem dass der K812 ein feines Teil ist  und würde natürlich nicht nein sagen, wenn ich ihn mal in die Finger  bekäme. Den T1 hatte ich schon mal Probe gehört und fand jetzt nicht,  dass er obenrum zu viel des Guten hat (da hatte der DT990 bei weitem  mehr), wenngleich er schon recht hell abgestimmt ist. Aber dafür müsste  ich ihn aber nochmal länger hören um eine abschließende Meinung zu  bilden.


 Bei den Beyern hängt's ja zumindest bei manchen Modellen auch davon ab, mit welchem Amp man sie betreibt. T90 und T1 waren an meinem E07K nochmal deutlich, deutlich schriller, als an einem HDVD800. Trotzdem sind sie mir zu spitz und zu aggressiv gewesen. Den DT990 finde ich dagegen noch aushaltbar, weil die Balance untenrum wiederhergestellt wird und er dadurch nicht ganz so hell wirkt. Außerdem bin ich bei nem 150€-KH noch viel Equalizer-freudiger, als bei einem 500/900€-KH.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2014)

@Metalic:
Die Werte scheinen du passen. Um zu wissen ob die Größe zu den Pads in deinem Receiver passt müsste man den aber zur Hand haben.

Sowieso ist in dem Thread so wie ich das beim Überfliegen sehe noch garnicht geklärt worden ob wirklich die Kapas hin sind oder nur die Lötstellen schlecht waren. Eventuell würde sogar schon nachlöten ohne Austausch helfen.


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2014)

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, wo diese Kondensatoren verbaut sind, aber es wirkt auf mich eher nach einem Schaltwandler.
Da wären Low-ESR Typen doch sehr angebracht. Da fallen beide Varianten von Conrad betreffs Langzeit-Zuverlässigkeit aus.

Die Kondensatoren, die du ausgesucht hast, passen zwar, aber ich würde da auch eher zu den etwas teureren Low-WSR-Typen (siehe Olstyles Link vorhin) greifen.

Als erstes musst du aber schauen, welchen Kontaktabstand deine verbauten Kondensatoren haben, sodass du weißt, ob die neuen auch ja passen!


----------



## Anticrist (3. März 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir gerade neue Boxen bestellt, Teufel Concept E350 ... 
Jetzt brauche ich noch eine passende Soundkarte. Hatte an die Soundblaster ZxR gedacht.. im Test heißt es aber ohne hochwertiges Soundsystem gäbe es keinen Unterschied zur Soundblaster Z die lediglich 1 Slot im Rechner belegt.

Welche Karte würdet ihr zu diesen Boxen empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## BlackNeo (3. März 2014)

Da lohnt sich nicht mehr als ne ASUS Xonar DGX. Die ZxR ist überteuert und kaum besser als ne Xonar Essence STX und DIE lohnt sich erst bei gescheiten 2.0/2.1 Systemen ab 300€ aufwärts.

Nur das Teufel Teil ist klanglich maximal 100€ wert. Kannst du das Teil noch stornieren und dir was gescheites kaufen?


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2014)

Ich bau den receiver heute abend mal auseinander und schau mir den Spaß mal an

Edit: Hier kann man das ganz gut erkennen bei Min 7: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gj0x5S9ez5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anticrist (3. März 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Da lohnt sich nicht mehr als ne ASUS Xonar DGX. Die ZxR ist überteuert und kaum besser als ne Xonar Essence STX und DIE lohnt sich erst bei gescheiten 2.0/2.1 Systemen ab 300€ aufwärts.
> 
> Nur das Teufel Teil ist klanglich maximal 100€ wert. Kannst du das Teil noch stornieren und dir was gescheites kaufen?


 
Kann ich jederzeit, was würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. März 2014)

Wie viel willst du den Ausgeben, und wie viel Platz hast du auf deinem Tisch?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. März 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Bei den Beyern hängt's ja zumindest bei manchen Modellen auch davon ab, mit welchem Amp man sie betreibt. T90 und T1 waren an meinem E07K nochmal deutlich, deutlich schriller, als an einem HDVD800. Trotzdem sind sie mir zu spitz und zu aggressiv gewesen. Den DT990 finde ich dagegen noch aushaltbar, weil die Balance untenrum wiederhergestellt wird und er dadurch nicht ganz so hell wirkt. Außerdem bin ich bei nem 150€-KH noch viel Equalizer-freudiger, als bei einem 500/900€-KH.



Deswegen habe ich mich nun auch (ohne ihn gehört zu haben) gegen den T90 und für den K702 AE entschieden, da ich 1. zuviele Berichte über schrille Höhen gelesen, und großen Gefallen am AKG Sound gefunden habe.

Also ich hatte damals im Hifi-Laden alle KH entweder an einem Beyer A20 oder gar A1 gehört (weiß nicht mehr genau), die ja schon eine höhenabsenkende Tendenz haben sollen. Ich bin ja selbst DT770 Besitzer, aber der DT990 war für mich einfach zu lästig in den Höhen, während ich den T1 recht angenehm und neutral, im Vgl. zum HD800 sogar etwas dunkler empfand. Kann aber gut sein, dass ich mittlerweile durch meine Affinität zu AKG auch mit dem T1 nicht mehr zurecht käme... 

Aber was die KH's ab 500€ aufwärts betrifft sehe ich das ähnlich. Die müssen einfach so gut klingen, ohne dass man am EQ herumspielen muss, wennauch ich's natürlich niemandem verdenken kann, der Spaß am Herumprobieren hat.


----------



## Anticrist (3. März 2014)

Platz ist nicht viel, ich mach mal nen Foto, moment.

Preis ist relativ egal. Wenn es einen wirklichen Vorteil bringt auch mehr als 500€, ansonsten im Preisrahmen des Teufel Concept (4xx€)

Edit: pic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. März 2014)

Dann eventuell das BlueSky Exo², da dieses relativ kleine Sateliten hat, und nicht son PA Monster ist wie dieses Sycrenthe oder wie die Marke heißt .


----------



## Anticrist (3. März 2014)

Ein 5.1 System wäre mir lieber, hast du da auch einen Tipp?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. März 2014)

5.1 Kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber es gibt da son Edifier Set was oft empfohlen wird. Edifier S550 Encore 5.1 System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Dieses hier glaube, sollte um einiges besser sein. Aber du musst bedenken das Stereo bei selben Budget besseren Klang hat, da ja weniger Lautsprecher fürs gleiche Geld produziert werden müssen. 5.1 ist auch nur Empfehlenswert wenn du es gut aufstellen kannst.


----------



## Anticrist (3. März 2014)

Bekommt man denn mit aktueller Soundkarte und guten 2.1 Systemen eine brauchbare Surroundillusion hin?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. März 2014)

Du kannst mit einem 2.0 oder 2.1 System schon ne Bühne aufbauen, wirst aber nie so ein mittendrin gefühl erzeugen können wie bei einem 5.1 System.


----------



## Anticrist (3. März 2014)

okay, also eins der beiden.. 
und welche Soundkarte dazu ?


----------



## Thallassa (3. März 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ein 5.1 System wäre mir lieber, hast du da auch einen Tipp?


 
Für 5.1 müsstest du es erstmal richtig aufstellen können, dazu wären Bilder deines gesamten Zimmers bzw. eine Grundrissskizze inklusive Inventar nötig. Aber allein schon der Schreibtisch sieht suboptimal aus. Kopfhörer wären hier vermutlich am besten geeignet. Allerdings ermöglichen auch 2.0 / 2.1 Systeme eine brauchbare Ortung, wenn's dir darauf ankommt - ohne Möglichkeit 5.1 gescheit aufzustellen oftmals sogar weitaus besser, als 5.1, da man hier mehr Klang - somit auch mehr Differenzierung - für sein Geld bekommt.


----------



## Anticrist (3. März 2014)

gut, dann bestell ich beides und teste ...

welche Soundkarte ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. März 2014)

Asus xonar dx oder asus xonar u7.  ( eins extern und eins intern)


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2014)

wenn man nicht auf jeden euro achten muss, würde ich die asus xonar kaufen. Wenn dann mal surroundsimulation mit kh genutzt werden soll, ist die stark im Vorteil. Sie hat eine andere bessere raumsimulation. Genau genommen sogar 2 zum auswählen.


----------



## Jeanboy (4. März 2014)

Ein Kumpel von mir wollte sich Nahfelder kaufen. Budget ~200 Euro

Da ich leider nur die ESI nEar05 kenne, wollte ich euch fragen, 
ob ihr die M-Audio BX5 D2 im Vergleich hören konntet?

Bei Google gibts kaum was zu finden, prinzipiell sollen die M-Audio aber ein bisschen besser klingen. Stimmt das?


Noch dazu: hat jemand bei Thomann/Amazon ein 2x 6,3mm Klinke/2x XLR Kabel zu 1x 3,5mm Klinke?, mit dem man die Esi/M-Audio anschließen kann (also keine 10 CM zwischen den beiden Enden der XLR Stecker)?
Finde den Link nicht mehr im Browser


----------



## Icedaft (4. März 2014)

Meinst Du so etwas? Pro Snake TPY 2003 JBB


----------



## Darkseth (4. März 2014)

Alternativ würde ich mir noch die Esi Aktiv 05 ansehen, die ich den Near vorziehen würde. Haben für ihre Größe und ihren preis auch nen recht ordentlichen Tiefgang.
Welche besser klingen, weiß ich aber nicht...

Kabel dürfte das hier das richtige sein: Pro Snake Tpy 2030 KMM


----------



## Jeanboy (4. März 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Alternativ würde ich mir noch die Esi Aktiv 05 ansehen, die ich den Near vorziehen würde. Haben für ihre Größe und ihren preis auch nen recht ordentlichen Tiefgang.
> Welche besser klingen, weiß ich aber nicht...
> 
> Kabel dürfte das hier das richtige sein: Pro Snake Tpy 2030 KMM


 
Genau das kabel mein ich 

Und die Esi Aktiv werde ich ihm vorschlagen


----------



## SamSoNight (5. März 2014)

Puh, habe mir gerade günstig einen FiiO E10 bei Ebay geschossen  Im Moment habe ich eine Xonar DGX im PC, als Kopfhörer den DT 990 Pro (250 Ohm). Ich hoffe es lohnt sich  Wenn nicht, wird der E10 einfach wieder verhökert...


----------



## DerpMonstah (6. März 2014)

Hab ein kleines Problem mit dem Sound seitdem ich heute Windows neu aufgesetzt hab: Alle paar Sekunden hängt der Sound ganz kurz... Bis auf die noch fehlenden Programme und Spiele ist eigentlich alles wie vorher, denke ich zumindest. Treiber neuinstallieren hab ich schon versucht, brachte nichts.

E: Vorerst gelöst, HWiNFO64 wars.


----------



## JPW (6. März 2014)

SamSoNight schrieb:


> Puh, habe mir gerade günstig einen FiiO E10 bei Ebay geschossen  Im Moment habe ich eine Xonar DGX im PC, als Kopfhörer den DT 990 Pro (250 Ohm). Ich hoffe es lohnt sich  Wenn nicht, wird der E10 einfach wieder verhökert...


 
Ich würde dir ihn abnehmen.


----------



## Metalic (6. März 2014)

Moin.
Folgendes: Ich habe heute mein optisches Kabel bekommen, um meinen Pc mit dem AVR zu verbinden, damit ich meine Musik auch auf den neuen Lautsprechern hören kann.
So gerade Kabel verbunden, am AVR den Eingang richtig eingestellt. Nun muss ich ihm ja den Befehl geben, den Ton über den optischen Ausgang auszugeben (am Rechner). Unter meinen Wiedergabegeräten finde ich nur "SPDIF-Geräte". Also meinen Fiio E10. Wahrscheinlich wird es daran liegen, dass ich die Onboard-Soundtreiber nicht drauf habe. Nun meine Frage: Beißen sich die Treiber und mein Fiio??


Edit: Kommando zurück. Problem gefunden/behoben. Musste bei Foobar noch den Ausgang ändern...


----------



## godfather22 (6. März 2014)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom SoundMagic HP100. Ich hab gehört der soll Bassmäßig so wie der Fidelio X1 abgestimmt sein und etwas blilliantere Höhen haben. Ich bin mit meinem X1 echt total zufrieden und überlege mir vielleicht irgendwann auchmal einen geschlossenen KH für unterwegs zu kaufen, der dem X1 ähnelt. Momentan muss für unterwegs der ATH-M50 herhalten aber der stinkt gegen den x1 ganz schön ab


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. März 2014)

So, ich will gerade nen neuen Stecker an meine Superlux HD 681 löten weil der original nen wackler hat, in der Anleitung des Neutrik (NTP3RC) sind ein blaues, ein rotes und eins ohne isolator zu sehen.
Bei meinem KH sind aber ein weißes, ein rotes und ein Schwarzes drin, welches ist was?

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, von den zwei seiten ist der kontakt der oben liegt rechts und der der unten rein geht links?

Wäre gut wenn ihre möglichst schnell antworten könntet, ich brauch den KH um 4 wieder


----------



## Thallassa (9. März 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom SoundMagic HP100.



Hab ihn leider noch nicht gehört. Er ist ja auch recht neu - vielleicht jemand anders, ich wäre nämlich auch interessiert


----------



## Dustin91 (9. März 2014)

Was ist ein adäquater Ersatz für ne Creative X-Fi Extreme Music?
Meine ist nämlich gerade, nach mehr als 5 Jahren treuen Dienstes, hopps gegangen


----------



## SamSoNight (9. März 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Was ist ein adäquater Ersatz für ne Creative X-Fi Extreme Music?
> Meine ist nämlich gerade, nach mehr als 5 Jahren treuen Dienstes, hopps gegangen


 
Kommt drauf an, was du anschließen willst. Xonar DX, DSX or DGX wären denkbar.


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> So, ich will gerade nen neuen Stecker an meine Superlux HD 681 löten weil der original nen wackler hat, in der Anleitung des Neutrik (NTP3RC) sind ein blaues, ein rotes und eins ohne isolator zu sehen.
> Bei meinem KH sind aber ein weißes, ein rotes und ein Schwarzes drin, welches ist was?
> 
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, von den zwei seiten ist der kontakt der oben liegt rechts und der der unten rein geht links?
> ...


 
Probier's mal mit verzwierbeln aus, die Konfig, wo der Sound aus der richtigen Seite kommt, sollte passen..


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

+ und - muss man auch beim Kopfhörer richtig rum anschließen, sonst klingts *******. Einfach den alten Stecker mitm Multimeter durchmessen, welches Kabel an welchem Konktakt sitzt.

Ansonsten wird es schwierig festzustellen was + und was - ist, weil ne Kopfhörermembran nicht sehr weit auslenkt. Generell gilt das beim anschließen einer Gleichspannung die erste Auslenkung der Membran nach vorne sein muss, dann liegt die Spannung richtig an.


----------



## ebastler (9. März 2014)

Naja, sofern nur 3 Kabel an den Stecker kommen, ists ganz einfach 
Die, zwischen denen man den doppelten Nennwiderstand hat, sind die Kanäle, und diese zwei sollten auf den Dritten genau den Nennwiderstand haben.

Haben das schon per Skype geklärt, Bunga lötet gerade.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

Am Widerstand kann man aber nicht die Polung erkennen...


----------



## ebastler (9. März 2014)

Doch, wenn nur drei Kabel ankommen, wie bei ihm, schon.
Die Kanäle kriegen immer das Signal, und das Kabel, das sich beide Kanäle teilen, muss die Masse sein.

Übrigens ists einen Audiosignal schnuppe, wie rum du das polst, solannge du es an beiden Kanälen gleich polst.
Steck mal bei einem lautsprecher die beiden Kabel um, klingt gleich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

Wie willst du mit einen Ohmmeter + und - einer Spule rausfinden? Ist nen Lautsprecher polverkehrt angeschlossen klingt der Bassarm und verzerrt. Wenn du das nicht hörst, dann tut es mir leid. Es steht sogar in jeder Lautsprecher Anschlussanleitung.

Die einzige Möglichkeit + und - einer Spule eines Lautsprechers oder Kopfhörers herrauszubekommen ist das anlegen einer kleinen Gleichspannung und dann die Auslenkung zu beobachten. Oder halt beim Kopfhörer den alten Stecker durchmessen.

Nicht umsonst ist + und - an jedem Verstärker und Lautsprecher gekennzeichnet.


----------



## ebastler (9. März 2014)

Bei einer Spule kann mans nicht rausfinden. Aber wenn zwei Spulen da sind, von denen je ein Kontakt verbunden ist (es kommen ja nur drei Kabel an, nicht 4), dann MUSS das die Masse des Kopfhörers sein -.-
Anders gehts nicht.

Zum inervtierten Signal: So weit ich weiß, ist das nur hörbar, wenn einer der Kanäle invertiert ist, weil sich die Schallwellen, vor allem die Bässe, dann aufheben (oder, je nach Aufstellung, anders miteinander interferieren).
Wenn man beide invertiert, sollte das eigentlich genau das selbe ergeben - rein physikalisch.
Da bin ich mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher, habs nie versucht.ä

EDIT: Gekennzeichnet sind die Polungen bei Lautsprechern/Endstufen primär, damit man alle Lautsprecher Phasengleich anschließt, und nicht einen Phasenverkehrt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

Wenn nur 3 Kabel ankommen, dann kann man es rausfinden, das stimmt.


ebastler schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher, habs nie versucht.


 Das ist auf jeden Fall so. Klingt total komisch, wenn man es vertauscht hat.


----------



## ebastler (9. März 2014)

Okay, das wundert mich echt. Physikalisch sollte es eigentlich gar nichts ausmachen, sofern man beide Lautsprecher gleich rum anschließt.

Wenn alle vier Kabel einzeln rausgeführt sind, gehts wirklich nicht, da hast du natürlich Recht!


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

Lautsprecher sind halt so konsturiert, dass die Auslenkung erst nach vorn erfolgen muss. Woran das liegt kann ich leider nicht sagen, weil ich kein Lautsprecher Entwickler bin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## max310kc (9. März 2014)

Wobei man bei den KH's ja keine Polung vertauscht solange die Masse richtig angeschlossen ist. Man kann in dem Beispiel höchstens links/rechts vertauschen. Und das sollte ja doch recht einfach rauszuhören sein


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

Solange ein 3 Pol Kabel aus dem Kopfhörer kommt, ja.


----------



## max310kc (9. März 2014)

Ist ja zum Glück ein 3 Pol wenn ichs richtig gelesen hab. Ansonsten kann ich zustimmen. Verpolen kann man durchaus raushören.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. März 2014)

So langsam glaube ich, dass die Änderung der Abtastrate meiner Asus Xonar DX nicht funktioniert hat 

Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mit der zwischen 192khz und 44,1 khz keinen Unterschied hören konnte und
jetzt mit meiner Phoebus zwischen 96 und 44,1 einen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht höre


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

Was für eine Abtastrate hat das Quellmaterial?


----------



## Darkseth (9. März 2014)

ich hab mit beiden soundkarten keinen unterschied gehört...


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. März 2014)

so hab jetzt alles angelötet passt auch soweit aber iwie ist jetzt alles vieeeeel lauter...
war da ein Wiederstand drin??
Vorher hatte ich denn PC auf voll und foobar auf voll und im treiber beim kh verstärker 32 ohm headsets eingestellt und jetzt kann ich höchstens bei foobar auf halb, pc auf ein drittel und im Treiber den kh vestärker auf <32 ohm khs.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. März 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> ich hab mit beiden soundkarten keinen unterschied gehört...



Ich verstehe es selbst nicht so ganz. Bei 96 Khz kommt mir die Bühne sehr viel kleiner vor. Stelle ich 44,1/48Khz ein,
wird alles viel breiter und die Qualität kommt leicht mir besser vor. 

Ich werde es nachher nochmal an meinen Kopfhörern testen...

Dabei sollte sich doch bei 96Khz+ eig. das Sounding verschlechtern (bei Material von 44,1Khz) und nicht sowas oder? 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was für eine Abtastrate hat das Quellmaterial?



44,1 Khz


----------



## Thallassa (9. März 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Dabei sollte sich doch bei 96Khz+ eig. das Sounding verschlechtern (bei Material von 44,1Khz) und nicht sowas oder?



Das kommt halt auf den Hörer an. Manche hören keinen Unterschied, manche finden, es klingt besser (zB hab ich meine 44.1khz Mp3's trotzdem mit ner Samplingrate von 192khz abspielen lassen, weil es für mich direkter Klang) und 96khz+ ist nicht unbedingt ne Verschlechterung. Wenn du 176,4khz bei 44,1 eingestellt hast, sollte es zumindest dem Upsampling-Gedanken nach besser klingen, statt schlechter. zB breitere Bühne oder höhere Ausschläge in Loudness-Peaks.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. März 2014)

ich werds heut abend einfach nochmal testen (dann auch mit KH)


----------



## soth (9. März 2014)

Theoretisch sollte es bei 44,1kHz -> 176,4kHz genau gleich klingen, bei einer Sampleratekonvertierung von 44,1kHz auf 48kHz sieht nachher kein Sample gleich aus, obwohl die "gleiche" "Kurve" herauskommt. 
-> Könnte eventuell anders klingen und nein, bitte keine Diskussion anfangen 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lautsprecher sind halt so konsturiert, dass  die Auslenkung erst nach vorn erfolgen muss. Woran das liegt kann ich  leider nicht sagen, weil ich kein Lautsprecher Entwickler bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre mal interessant dort nachzuforschen, dass ist das erste Mal, dass ich über so eine Behauptung gestolpert bin. Physikalisch sollte es nämlich vollkommen egal sein.
In der Bedienungsanleitung steht ja auch nichts explizit zur Verpolung beider Lautsprecher.


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. März 2014)

Also wenn ich meine Boxen umpole kommt entweder gar nichts raus oder nur sehr leise.


----------



## soth (9. März 2014)

Gepolter Kondensator eingebaut!?


----------



## dekay55 (9. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lautsprecher sind halt so konsturiert, dass die Auslenkung erst nach vorn erfolgen muss. Woran das liegt kann ich leider nicht sagen, weil ich kein Lautsprecher Entwickler bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
aehm, nun setze dich mal hin und überleg und überlege was an dieser aussage Falsch ist  Und warum das in der Bedienungsanleitung steht.


----------



## ebastler (9. März 2014)

Ich bin ja nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Polung eines Audiosignals nur was ändert, solange man nur einen Lautsprecher invertiert, aber wenn man beide invertiert, sollte das nichts machen...
Wie gesagt, ich weiss es nicht, erkenne aber keinen Grund, warum dem nicht so sein sollte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

Ich vermute mal das es was mit den Laufzeiten der Druckwellen im Gehäuse zu tun hat. Aus einer Bassreflex Box kommt aus der Reflexröhre der Ton verzögert raus, wegen dem längeren Weg. Eventuell löschen sich die Druckwellen, die von der Membran aus nach vorne gehen mit denen, die aus dem Rohr kommen aus, wenn die Auslenkung nach hinten zu erst erfolgt. Bei Transmissionsline-Boxen ist das vielleicht noch schlimmer wegen dem noch viel längeren Weg.

Ist aber ne reine Vermutung.


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2014)

Trotzdem eigenartig, denn dann sollte sich das Selbe Problem halt eine halbe halbwelle später wiederholen... Audiosignale sind ja ziemlich symmetrisch zur Zeitachse.
Naja, eigenartig ists auf Jeden, wenn das wirklich so ist. Ich kanns mir nicht erlären.

Was ich gerade sehe: Du hast da zwei nette Grafikkarten im System am Werkeln


----------



## SamSoNight (11. März 2014)

Na klasse, FiiO E10 angekommen und wohl kaputt

1. Kopfhörerbuchse schief
2. Knacken beim Stopp von Soundwiedergabe
3. Verzerrte oder fehlende Windowssounds

Ganz klasse  Ich bleib' erstmal bei meiner DGX
Hoffentlich nimmt der Ebayverkäufer das Ding zurück.


----------



## Jeanboy (12. März 2014)

Wenn ich 44,1 KHZ Abtastrate im Treiber einstelle und bei Youtube ein Video höre, kommt aus den zwei Frontlautsprechern der Klang,
ansonsten bei 48,96 etc. (selbst beim doppelten/vierfachen von 44,1) kommt aus allen Lautsprechern (5.1) der Klang 

Mal mehr Cen/Sub betont, mal eher FR/FL betont 

Auf was für einen Bug bin ich denn wieder gestoßen?


----------



## BigBubby (12. März 2014)

Nen paar mehr Infos wären schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Jeanboy (13. März 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Nen paar mehr Infos wären schon sinnvoll.


 
Edifier S550 Encore
ASUS Xonar Phoebus
Firefox
Youtube
Flash Player


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2014)

Die khz in Windows oder in dem Xonar-Menü eingestellt?


----------



## Jeanboy (13. März 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Die khz in Windows oder in dem Xonar-Menü eingestellt?


 
Im Xonar Menü 

Die werden dann aber von Windows übernommen.


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2014)

Ich frage nur, damit ich zuhause nachtesten kann.
Also YT hat an sich kein 5.1 Sound.
Die Frage ist, ob es ein Bug ist, oder sich irgendwas anderes umestellt und es sich automatisch damit upsamplet. Da muss ich auch sagen, ist das Menü in der Phoebus schlechter als bei der alten DX, da man bei der Phoebus das nicht so leicht kontrollieren kann (oder ich habe es noch nicht gefunden).


----------



## Jeanboy (13. März 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich frage nur, damit ich zuhause nachtesten kann.
> Also YT hat an sich kein 5.1 Sound.
> Die Frage ist, ob es ein Bug ist, oder sich irgendwas anderes umestellt und es sich automatisch damit upsamplet. Da muss ich auch sagen, ist das Menü in der Phoebus schlechter als bei der alten DX, da man bei der Phoebus das nicht so leicht kontrollieren kann (oder ich habe es noch nicht gefunden).


 
Man sieht ja im obersten Feld eine Zusammenfassung von Allem, was aktiviert ist sowie die Abtastrate und ob 2.0/2.1/5.1 angeschlossen/aktiv ist.
Von daher schätze ich, dass sich da seitens Asus keine Surroundsimulation aktiviert wird.


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2014)

Dann müsste nur Stereo rauskommen 

Bei der DX konntest du noch einstellen, was reinkommt und wie das ausgegeben werden sollte. 
Hast du ihm gesagt Stereo kommt rein und 5.1 soll rauskommen, dann hat er es upgemixed.
Wenn du ihm gesagt hast 6 Kanäle kommt rein und 5.1 soll raus, dann hat er was immer in den 6 Kanälen kam 1:1 an die Lautsprecher weitergegeben, egal ob 5.1 oder Stereo in den 6 Kanälen übertragen wurde.
Und sagst du ihn 6 Kanäle kommen rein und 2 gehen raus, dann hat er es halt auf zwei Kanäle runtergebrochen.

Das meinte ich mit, dass man es leider nicht mehr selber direkt einstellen kann.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (13. März 2014)

Mit meinen LS werde ich dieses WE leider nicht anfangen können, da die gelieferte Front 2 cm zu hoch ist


----------



## Metalic (13. März 2014)

Was wird es denn feines?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (13. März 2014)

Volta Top. Und weil ich die Fasen bestimmt nicht so hin bekommen hätte habe ich die Fronten einfach mit bestellt.


----------



## Metalic (13. März 2014)

Du meinst die Vota? Von Udo den Bausatz?


----------



## max310kc (13. März 2014)

Würde ich mir keine so großen Kopf machen. Solange du das Innenvolumen vom Gehäuse gleich lässt wie im Bauvorschlag sollten die 2cm mehr an Höhe nicht all zu viel (bis nichts) am Endklang ausmachen.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (13. März 2014)

1.Ne ich mein die Volta (Lautsprechershop).
2.Es ist halt blöd wenn die Front 2 cm höher ist als der Rest. Ein Bekannter kann mir das halt zuschneiden, aber leider nicht vorm WE.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2014)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Mit meinen LS werde ich dieses WE leider nicht anfangen können, da die gelieferte Front 2 cm zu hoch ist


 Zu hoch ist doch nicht schlimm. Absägen geht immer, dransägen eher nicht.


----------



## max310kc (13. März 2014)

Sind die restlichen Bretter wohl schon zugeshcnitten? Hätte die dann entsprechend in den Maßen angepasst falls noch nicht geschnitten..


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (13. März 2014)

Hab sie halt schon davor zuschneiden lassen.


----------



## max310kc (13. März 2014)

Gut, dann führt dran wohl doch kein weg vorbei. Mit etwas Glück findeste ja noch jemanden der dir die Fronten schnell zurechtschneidet.


----------



## soth (13. März 2014)

Die Schallwandmaße und -geometrie (speziell im Bereich des Hochtöners und/oder Mitteltöners), sowie die Anordnung derselbigen zu ändern ist keine sonderlich gute Idee...
Säg die Schallwand auf Maß, sollte ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2014)

Klangtuning per Sofa! Wow hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein neues Sofa so einen Klanggewinn bringen kann!

Ich hatte bei meinem Raum immer ein Problem mit einem ~40Hz Dröhnen, was das neue Sofa komplett beseitigt hat. Außerdem ist der Tiefbass 25-35Hz am Hörplatz leicht angehoben worden. Klingt jetzt alles wesendlich ausgewogener und für mich besser. Die Höhen leicht gedämpft, weil das Sofa jetzt ne Ecke größer ist aber das fällt kaum ins Gewicht.
Ich war erst nen bischen besorgt, weil es nen L Sofa ist was in der Theorie eines symetrischen Hörraums nicht so gut ist. Auch das die eine Seite des L relativ nah am Lautsprecher VL steht scheint wohl nicht weiter zu stören. Der Klang hebt sich wunderbar von den Lautsprechern ab und ist nicht unsymetrisch.


----------



## Thallassa (16. März 2014)

Da ja derzeit viel über Qpad geredet wird, das aber auch nicht die erste Stimme war, die die Teile gelobt hat, hab ich gestern mal kurzerhand nen Takstar Hi-2050 (OEM für Qpad QH85) für 27 Pfund bestellt. Im Head-Fi haben ihn ja diverse Leute für besser als nen Dt880 befunden, ich bin da sehr gespannt 
Edit:
Yay,antwort von qpad *g


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. März 2014)

Dann wäre es P/L technisch immer noch Sinnvoller, den Takstar plus Zalmann zu empfehlen, da das weniger kostet.


----------



## Thallassa (16. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dann wäre es P/L technisch immer noch Sinnvoller, den Takstar plus Zalmann zu empfehlen, da das weniger kostet.


 
Wer weiß? Schließlich gibt's den Takstar nicht in Deutschland bestellbar, sondern er muss aus Amazon.uk oder Amazon.com rausgefischt, bestellt und dann importiert werden. Bei eBay gibt's ihn zwar auch, aber erst ab 50€ + Versand und schlimmstenfalls nochmal 19% Einfuhr/Umsatzsteuer... Da könnte man, sofern der Takstar natürlich was taugt, bzw so viel wie im head-Fi teils behauptet wird, das QH-85 empfehlen. (82€) Und bei Import weigern sich so viele, dass man empfehlen kann was man will und es kann noch so gut sein, sie kaufen lieber in D/A/CH und finden sich tw. mit dem schlechteren Produkt ab. Und wenn ich mir anschaue was die Qpads an Features bieten, ist das schon iO. Lauter Adapter, Kabel, abnehmbares Mikro - das ist schon Geld wert, spätestens wenn das Mikro wertiger ist, als ein Zalman. Da kommen natürlich Faktoren wie Haltbarkeit dazu die ich auf Dauer natürlich nicht überprüfen kann, aber den Rest kann ich, falls ich mich dazu bequeme ein QH-90 dazu zu bestellen, ja überprüfen.


----------



## BlackNeo (16. März 2014)

Haben QH 85/90 eigentlich die Headset-mäßige Standardabstimmung mit betontem Bass oder Badewanne?


----------



## Thallassa (16. März 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Haben QH 85/90 eigentlich die Headset-mäßige Standardabstimmung mit betontem Bass oder Badewanne?


 
atm bin ich da noch vollkommen überfragt ehrlich gesagt. Denn es gibt ja keine vernünftigen Reviews von den Dingern. Und beim Qh-90 bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Takstar Pro80 tatsächlich der OE-KH ist, da sich die technischen Daten doch unterscheiden. Der Pro80 soll neutraler sein.
Was das Qh85, also den Hi-2050 angeht, so soll er, von dem was ich gelesen/verstanden habe, ähnlich einem DT880 mit sanfteren Höhen sein. Aber ich werd's ja hören.
Also keine typische BummBumm-Abstimmung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. März 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Dahingegen hat Qpad meine Anfrage auf ein Review-Sample komplett ignoriert (Saftsäcke) - wenigstens antworten könnte man (und die OEM-Vermutung für das QH-90 bestätigen, denn augenscheinlich ist es doch nicht der Takstar Pro80 - der hat leicht andere technische Daten) - falls ich mich zu einer Review bequeme (Qh90 und QH85, wenn die Zeit ist - mein Studium sieht nämlich nach totalem Freizeitentzug aus), werd' ich das denen ankreiden


 
Gib denen mal noch ein paar Tage. Vielleicht haben die Stress und melden sich erst noch...


----------



## BigBubby (17. März 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht wie er abgestimmt ist. 
Aber wenn ich den anderen hier hernehme als Referenz, welcher sagt, dass DT770 zu viel Mitte hat, dann wird er entweder tiefe Badewanne oder eher wirklich basslastig sein.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was Thallassa dazu sagen wird.


----------



## The_Trasher (17. März 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Haben QH 85/90 eigentlich die Headset-mäßige Standardabstimmung mit betontem Bass oder Badewanne?



NeColino kennt sich da ja so gut aus 
Vielleicht kann er was dazu sagen.


----------



## NeColino (17. März 2014)

Hi, also es ist eine Mischung aus beidem, angehobenem Bass, sehr linear, vielleicht mit leichter Höhenbetonung wenn mich meine Ohren nicht Täuschen? 
Kollegen meinten auch viel Hochton, der andere sagt viel bass.... 
Also denke das ist eine Gelungene Mischung aus beidem. 

Deswegen bin ich auch so begeistert vom qpad.
Das qpad verkraftet schon einiges!!!

Hoffe ich konnte euch damit Helfen.

Lg


----------



## The_Trasher (17. März 2014)

Angehobener Bass + leichte Höhebetonung und gleichzeitig linear ?


----------



## NeColino (17. März 2014)

Sorry vertuhe mich da auch nur leicht.
Jeder hört anders, Angehobener Bass + leichte Höhenbetonung ist schon eher richtig. 

Linear nein da hab ich mich vertan. 
Sorry


----------



## BigBubby (17. März 2014)

badwanne also.


----------



## NeColino (17. März 2014)

Jop Badewanne.
Aber ne knackige badewanne....!


----------



## BlackNeo (17. März 2014)

Ne knackige Badewanne wären stark angehobene Bässe plus Höhen....


----------



## JPW (17. März 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt ist es ja völlig egal, solange es einem gefällt...


----------



## Uziflator (18. März 2014)

Yeah das Kabel meines AKG K701 ist hin, gleich mal ein neues Kabel bei Thomann bestellt!


----------



## BlackNeo (18. März 2014)

Deshalb würde ich mir lieber den K702 oder Q701 bestellen


----------



## JPW (18. März 2014)

Da ich ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einem KHV bin und der e10 noch schlechter zu finden ist, wollte ich mal fragen was ihr von dem Schiit Magni haltet:

http://schiit.com/products/magni

Ich würde ihn erstmal mit meiner D1 benutzen und vielleicht später auch noch den passenden DAC dazu holen. (Modi) 

Kennt diese Kombination jemand? Ist die der Import aus der USA Wert? 

Und weiß jemand was an Steuern auf mich zu kommt? (Wert 99$ Versand nochmal 25$ oder so)

Edit: Hatte zuerst an den Objective 2 gedacht, aber die Anschlüsse an der Front stören und insgesamt gefällt mir der Magni besser...


----------



## Kindercola (18. März 2014)

Kann mir heute mal in Ruhe den Q701 anhören. Bisschen enttäuscht war ich ja gestern beim auspacken schon :/ sieht irgendwie recht "einfach bzw. billig" im direkten Vergleich zu meinem X1.
Mal hören^^ was meine Ohren heute Abend dazu "sagen"


----------



## debalz (18. März 2014)

@JPW : welcher KH und welches Budget? Zu Shiit kann ich leider nichts sagen außer dass es von headfi ganz schön gehyped wird und es daher bei mir etwas überbewertet rüberkommt


----------



## JPW (18. März 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> @JPW : welcher KH und welches Budget? Zu Shiit kann ich leider nichts sagen außer dass es von headfi ganz schön gehyped wird und es daher bei mir etwas überbewertet rüberkommt


 
DT990 Edition
Budget hatte ich mir so im Bereich vom Fiio E10 vorgestellt, der ja leider nicht zu kriegen ist. Also ich sag mal bis 100 Euro. (Bin der Meinung dass der KHV auf keinen Fall teurer als der Kopfhörer sein muss) 

Habe allerdings auch noch meine Xonar D1, weshalb ich überlege ob ich überhaupt einen DAC brauche. Da finde ich die Richtung Objective 2 oder Magni gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. März 2014)

Könntest ja auch den Fiio E09K nehmen und später den E17/E07K dazu kaufen.


----------



## debalz (18. März 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> DT990 Edition
> Budget hatte ich mir so im Bereich vom Fiio E10 vorgestellt, der ja leider nicht zu kriegen ist. Also ich sag mal bis 100 Euro. (Bin der Meinung dass der KHV auf keinen Fall teurer als der Kopfhörer sein muss)
> 
> Habe allerdings auch noch meine Xonar D1, weshalb ich überlege ob ich überhaupt einen DAC brauche. Da finde ich die Richtung Objective 2 oder Magni gar nicht so schlecht.



Ist die der DT990 zu leise oder klingt er nicht so wie erhofft?
Wenns nur um den Klang geht bezweifle ich fast einen hörbaren Unterschied KHV zur Xonar D1


----------



## JPW (18. März 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Ist die der DT990 zu leise oder klingt er nicht so wie erhofft?
> Wenns nur um den Klang geht bezweifle ich fast einen hörbaren Unterschied KHV zur Xonar D1


 
Laut genug ist er schon und vom Klang bin ich begeistert, aber mir wurde jetzt hier schon unzählige Male empfohlen, dass der Kopfhörer am KHV nochmal besser klingt, nicht nur lauter. Das möchte ich dann schon selbst hören. 
Den e10 würde ich allerdings dann auch am Notebook verwenden wo der Kopfhörer zu leise ist. 

Bei ebay möchte ich den eigentlich nicht bestellen, aber sonst ist der ja nirgendwo mehr zu haben...


----------



## debalz (18. März 2014)

hm - in der Preisklasse bzw. etwas drüber fällt mir noch der Nuforce Icon uDAC-2 oder der Audinst HUD mx1 - sind allerdings keine Empfehlungen, nur die Nennung möglicher Alternativen - wenn der DT990 besser klingen soll wird es imho schwer mit einem KHV der weniger als der KH selbst kostet.


----------



## JPW (18. März 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> hm - in der Preisklasse bzw. etwas drüber fällt mir noch der Nuforce Icon uDAC-2 oder der Audinst HUD mx1 - sind allerdings keine Empfehlungen, nur die Nennung möglicher Alternativen - wenn der DT990 besser klingen soll wird es imho schwer mit einem KHV der weniger als der KH selbst kostet.


 
Welchen Verstärker würdest du denn empfehlen? (Also jetzt mal von meinem Budget losgelöst)


----------



## Metalic (18. März 2014)

Also ich bin von einer Asus Xonar DX auf einen Fiio E10 Olympus umgestiegen. Gründe waren einfach nur, ich wollte selbst mal sehen was ein KHV noch am DT990 Pro bewirkt und weil ich gerne alle Asus Produkte bei mir los werden will. 
Klanglich hat sich eigentlich nichts verändert. Auch bei der Lautstärke tut sich nicht wirklich viel, es sei denn ich schalte diesen "Gain" Schalter ein, dann wird er doch ordentlich gepusht. Dennoch würde ich den Fiio einer internen Soundkarte immer wieder vorziehen. Keine lästigen Treiber oder irgendeine Software mehr. Einfach nur anstöbseln, 5 Sek. warten und Musik hören  Zudem höre ich am Rechner eh nur über Kopfhörer und der kleine Fiio sieht so goldig auf meinem Schreibtisch aus 

EDIT: Da muss ich direkt nachharken. Nachdem ich meinen Fiio hier so lobe ist mir gerade etwas aufgefallen. Und zwar knistert der Ton wenn ich am Lautstärkeregler drehe. Was ich da los?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> EDIT: Da muss ich direkt nachharken. Nachdem ich meinen Fiio hier so lobe ist mir gerade etwas aufgefallen. Und zwar knistert der Ton wenn ich am Lautstärkeregler drehe. Was ich da los?


 Das wird das Poti sein. Dreh mal kräftig hin und her min. 100-300 mal, damit sich das einschleift. Wenns dann nicht besser wird, ist das Poti wohl hin.


----------



## Metalic (18. März 2014)

Hab den Fiio ja schon 3-4 Monate. Hmm ich beobachte es mal. Kann man selbst tauschen oder einschicken auf Garantie?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2014)

Falls du so ein Poti irgendwo einzeln bestellen kannst und sich der Fiio ohne Zerstörung öffnen lässt, dann ist das kein Thema. Die Pins zum Löten sind meist recht groß.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. März 2014)

Hört sich an, als ist Dein Lautstärkepoti korrodiert! Den kann man mit Kontakt WL reinigen! Danach Kontakt 61 zur Konservierung.


----------



## JPW (18. März 2014)

Ich habe auch bei solchen Sachen am Verstärker gute Erfahrungen mit Kontakt Spray gemacht. 

Du bist dann ja bei der selben Soundkarte gewesen wie ich momentan (DX und D1 sollten ja so ziemlich dasselbe sein..) 

Klanglich kein Unterschied? 
Würdest du mir davon abraten, am Setup etwas zu verändern? 

Wenn sich kaum was tut dann hole ich mir vielleicht nur was kleines fürs Notebook. So in Richtung E07k der hat ja zusätzlich zum DAC auch schon selber einen KHV. Später könnte ich mir ja dann immer noch das passende Dock holen.


----------



## Thallassa (18. März 2014)

Schade, schade, kein Qh-90 als Review Sample für mich. Bestell' ich das Teil halt selbst, sofern der Takstar Hi-2050 nicht schon eher eine Enttäuschung wird.


----------



## Jayman1294 (18. März 2014)

Hi, ich habe ein Lenovo Ideapad Y500. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie das mit der Soundkarte aussieht, welche dadrin ist und wie gut sie ist.
Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach Kopfhörern.
Benötigt werden sie zum Zocken und Musik hören, bin allerdings kein Pro Gamer, eher so Gelegenheitsspieler. Musik höre ich auch nur eher so zwischendurch bisschen Rap.
ICh spiele so gut wie alle Spiele, CS:GO, Minecraft, DayZ etc.
Als Mikrofon besitze ich ein T.-bone SC450.
Die Kopfhörer sollten so ca. 50 Euro kosten.

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen,
danke


----------



## Jeanboy (19. März 2014)

Eine dedizierte Soundkarte wäre nicht verkehrt, bei Notebooks ist der Soundchip selten brauchbar...

Aber bei dem Budget ist das kaum realisierbar.


----------



## JPW (19. März 2014)

Schau dir mal die Superlux Evo an. Die sind wohl im Bereich unter 150 ein No-Brainer.
Sogar Velour Polster sind dabei.


----------



## Metalic (19. März 2014)

Wie gesagt, vom Klang hat sich von der DX zum Fiio nicht wirklich etwas verändert. Zumindest höre ich diese Unterschiede nicht mehr. Aber für mich hat es sich dennoch gelohnt. Finde den Fiio einfach praktisch.
Habe gestern noch irgendwo etwas zu einer Alternative gelesen. Wäre vielleicht ganz nett sich da mal mit zu beschäftigen da es den Fiio anscheinend nicht mehr gibt. Wäre dann allerdings ein DIY KHV. Preislich liegt er beim Fiio soll aber von der Leistung deutlich drüber liegen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. März 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Schade, schade, kein Qh-90 als Review Sample für mich. Bestell' ich das Teil halt selbst, sofern der Takstar Hi-2050 nicht schon eher eine Enttäuschung wird.


 
Hm, ist echt schade. Vielleicht hätten wir Jarafi vorschicken sollen, der hätte bestimmt eins bekommen...  Spaß beiseite, es wäre schon interessant mal einen vernünftigen Test zum Qpad zu lesen. Also tu' dir keinen Zwang an, sofern der Takstar schon was taugt.


----------



## debalz (19. März 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Welchen Verstärker würdest du denn empfehlen? (Also jetzt mal von meinem Budget losgelöst)



schwer zu sagen, kann nur mal mitteilen wie es bei mir aussieht. Wenn ich Musik pur genießen möchte bleibt der Rechner aus und ich höre über CD-Player, Meier Corda Jazz und T1.
Wenn der Rechner an ist wird gezockt, Filme geschaut und hin und wieder auch Musik gehört - dafür reicht mir ehrlich gesagt der KHV von der X-Fi HD, ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen die noch nie (Treiber)Probleme mit Creative hatten - und schlecht ist der Op-amp der Karte nicht. Am PC Wechsel ich dann auch zwischen T1 und US Hifi 780, je nach Abschottungsbedarf - mit dem Ultrasone auf dem Kopf höre ich halt weder Telefon noch Baustelle vor dem Haus...


----------



## JPW (19. März 2014)

Welcher DAC ist denn besser? Der von der Xonar D1 (bzw DX), oder der eines Fiio E07k? 

Das sind ja die beiden Möglichkeiten mit einem E09k. Den werde Ich mir in der nächsten Zeit mal holen und ausprobieren. Die Frage ist eben ob es sich lohnt den DAC noch mit der Dock Funktion zu ersetzen.


----------



## Thallassa (19. März 2014)

FiiO E07K hat den besseren Dac.
Ob sich das lohnt, den E09K dazuzuschalten, hängt immer vom Kopfhörer ab - kann mir fälle vorstellen, in denen sich das durchaus lohnt.


----------



## JPW (19. März 2014)

Wieviel besser? Meinst du man kann den Unterschied hören? 

Und wie sieht der E09k als reiner KHV im Vergleich zum Schiit Magni aus?

Eigentlich gefällt mir die Fiio Kombi ganz gut. Dann kann ich, wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin, den E07k aus dem Dock fürs Notebook oder Handy nehmen.


----------



## Thallassa (19. März 2014)

Ja, man hört den unterschied finde ich sehr gut raus, die dx schluckt im vergleich einiges.

Der schiit magni klingt gegenüber dem e09k heller, beide gut aber meine präferenz läge, zumindest bei populärmusik beim e09k, der trägt obenrum weniger auf.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. März 2014)

Mal ne Frage:

Könnt ihr mir In-Ear KH für max. 40€ empfehlen?
Musik wird von Dubstep bis Pop alles gehört, sollten auch nicht viel rein bzw. raus lassen.

Sind nicht für mich, also steinigt mich nicht wegen dem Budget


----------



## BlackNeo (25. März 2014)

Steelseries Flux, Brainwavz M4, Meelec M9, Philips SHE 9000, Brainwavz R1.

Kommt halt immer aufs gewünschte Sounding an.


----------



## SamSoNight (25. März 2014)

Soundmagic E10, ganz klar


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. März 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Steelseries Flux, Brainwavz M4, Meelec M9, Philips SHE 9000, Brainwavz R1.
> 
> Kommt halt immer aufs gewünschte Sounding an.



Was ist an denen denn unterschiedlich?


----------



## Diavel (25. März 2014)

Eben das Sounding. Der Soundmagic E10 ist z.B vor allem im Tiefbass schon stark betont. Kann man mögen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. März 2014)

Flux: Moderate Badewanne, eher helles Klangbild

M4: moderat bassbetont, warmer Klang

M9: Neutral

SHE 9000: Bassbomber

R1: Bassbomber mit sehr weiter Bühne


----------



## Thallassa (25. März 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Flux: Moderate Badewanne, eher helles Klangbild



+ grottigste verarbeitung. 3 defekte in 4 monaten.
Typisch steelseries. Schade, denn der klang ist genial.

Ich würde noch die vsonic gr06 nennen, sowie die rha 350, wenn man etwas sehr stabiles möchte (mit klanglichen abzügen)


----------



## BlackNeo (25. März 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> + grottigste verarbeitung. 3 defekte in 4 monaten.
> Typisch steelseries. Schade, denn der klang ist genial.



Na super, da klingts mal gut, geht aber sofort kaputt....


----------



## Thallassa (26. März 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Na super, da klingts mal gut, geht aber sofort kaputt....



Richtig, war auch schwer enttäuscht


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2014)

Hat von den Kopfhörer-Gurus hier mal den O2 KHV getestet? Wird im Hifi Forum ja recht hoch gelobt für den Preis und wenn er was ist würde ich ihn mir direkt mal holen um ihn gegen den Fiio antreten zu lassen.

EHP-O2 Award Winning Portable Headphone Amplifier | Epiphany Acoustics


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. März 2014)

glaube den haben ein paar. Thalassa hatte den glaube auch schonmal


----------



## Thallassa (26. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> glaube den haben ein paar. Thalassa hatte den glaube auch schonmal


 
Dr_Dunkel hat ihn, ich hatte ihn nicht


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. März 2014)

Ja, der Dunkle hat ihn, allerdings den ODAC+O2 im Verbund... Ich bin zwar kein Guru, aber ich kann da was zu sagen. Was genau willst du denn über den O2 wissen, Metalic?


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2014)

Super! Hast du ihn mal mit dem E10 verglichen? 
Wenn ich ihn bestelle, dann würde ich ihn aber nicht als mobilen Verstärker nutzen. Sondern am Rechner. Meinst du es lohnt sich umzusatteln?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. März 2014)

Den E10 hatte ich bisher nie in der Hand. Allerdings war vorher eine Xonar Essence im Rechner. Und verglichen mit der SoKa, hat der O2 schon nochmal deutlich mehr Power. Ich besitze den EHP-O2D Miniature Desktop Headphone Amplifier with USB DAC . | Epiphany Acoustics, allerdings noch mit den 1x und 2,5x Gain Stufen. Warum die jetzt das ganze nun auf 5x hochgesetzt haben verstehe ich nicht. Höherer Gain begünstigt u.U. Clipping beim O2, nachzulesen auch hier in meinem Thread aus dem Hifi-Forum (Hier gibt's auch noch den damaligen PCGH-Fred dazu).

Im Grunde bietet der ODAC/O2 einen super Sound zum günstigen Preis. Manch einer sagt, dass er mit 1000€ Geräten mithält, aber mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeiten fange ich mit sowas nicht an. Er ist halt wie vom (mittlerweile schon länger verschollenen) Erfinder NwAvGuy als neutrales, rauschfreies Gerät entwickelt worden, der die Musik möglichst 1 zu 1 wiedergibt. Und wenn man die Sache mit dem Gain berücksichtigt, tut er das auch wunderbar.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, die ODAC/O2 Combo bei Head'n'Hifi Walter zu bestellen. Dazu würde ich die Gain Settings auf 1x und max. 3,5x machen lassen. Für leicht anzutreibende KH's hat man so immernoch eine gegebene Feineinstellung. Und falls deine Kopfhörer keine Hartgummimuffen in den Treibern haben, dann kannst du dir mit 2,5x Gain immernoch das Hirn zerbröseln. Mein K702 Annie ist auf 10-11 Uhr Stellung schon recht laut, 8-9 ist so der Standard bei mir. Zusätzlich hättest du einen deutschsprachigen Ansprechpartner im Problemfall und du musst nichts importieren, da HnH von aus Deutschland verschickt.

Welche(n) KH willst du denn daran betreiben?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

t70 gibt es in 3 Stunden bei Zack Zack im Angebot !

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Multizack mit A1, super PReis btw


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2014)

Bin jetzt am überlegen ob es sich bei dem Preis noch für mich lohnt. Habe "nur" den 990 Pro


----------



## Thallassa (27. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin jetzt am überlegen ob es sich bei dem Preis noch für mich lohnt. Habe "nur" den 990 Pro



Zumindest wenn du mich fragst nicht wirklich. Der dt770 klingt gaaaaaaaaaaanz anders als drr dt990 und imho gibts bessere geschlossene kh als den t70.
Lass mal ^^


----------



## iceman650 (27. März 2014)

Beyerdynamic T70- Testaktion - Die Reviews, Reviews und lesenswerte KH-Themen - HIFI-FORUM
Hatte mal ein kurzes Review zum T70 geschrieben, alles relativ kompakt. 
Cooler Hörer, aber was ich zu bemängeln hatte, liest man ja dort auch


----------



## Thallassa (28. März 2014)

Hahah, um 1 uhr Nachts nach nem langen Tag & Abend im Pub heimgekommen und da wartete ein Takstar Hi-2050 auf mich. 
Noch uneingespielt, aber der erste Eindruck ist immerhin nicht katastrophal 

Edit nach 1 Stunde: Weit weg von katastrophal.


----------



## diecheckernudel (28. März 2014)

Hat einer von euch Monitore von RFT bzw. schon mal welche gehört?
Ich wollte mir erst Monitorlautsprecher für rund 150€ kaufen, hab da auch einige mir angehört.

Habe mir aber letztendlich die BR26 geholt. Wahnsinn der Klang!


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

Du meinst die DDR Studiolautsprecher:

RFT Straton BR 26 Boxen DDR Sicken neu TOP ORIGINAL NEUZUSTAND. 25VA 4Ohm | eBay


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin jetzt am überlegen ob es sich bei dem Preis noch für mich lohnt. Habe "nur" den 990 Pro



ich find den 990 sogar besser als den T1. Ist halt alles Geschmackssache


----------



## diecheckernudel (28. März 2014)

Jup genau. Werden oft als Monitore verwendet, aber hast recht, sind als Studiolautsprecher gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Hänschen (31. März 2014)

Hmmm, wenn ich in dem Soundkarten-Tray-Tool auf 192kHz Samplingfrequenz umstelle klingt die Musik (sogar nur ein mp3-File ausm Internetradio gerippt) merklich räumlicher und befreiter als wenn ich auf 44 kHz lasse. 

Edit: und ich hab mal die Systemlautstärke im Windows auf max und dafür am SMSL SA-50 runtergedreht als Ausgleich.
Kann sein dass der Bass bisschen besser ist mal beobachten ^^


----------



## JJ Walker (1. April 2014)

Hi. Ich hab mir eine asus xonar dgx pcie in den rechner gesteckt. Die hat ja nur 1 ausgang hinten. (Audio) wenn ich da jetzt meinen khv und meinen denon verstärker anschließen will, was kann ich da für einen adapter nehmen damit ich beides anschließen kann ohne ständig umzustecken? Hab kein funktionierendes front panel mehr.


----------



## Metalic (1. April 2014)

Hat die DGX nicht bereits einen internen KHV? Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## JJ Walker (1. April 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hat die DGX nicht bereits einen internen KHV? Oder irre ich mich da?



Keine ahnung hab in dem mitgelieferten Handbuch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hat die DGX nicht bereits einen internen KHV? Oder irre ich mich da?



Jo das hat die dgx


----------



## Metalic (1. April 2014)

Dann könntest du dir deinen externen KHV sparen und nur den Denon anschließen und daran eventuell den Kopfhörer.


----------



## JJ Walker (1. April 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Dann könntest du dir deinen externen KHV sparen und nur den Denon anschließen und daran eventuell den Kopfhörer.



An meonem denon verstärker geht der Kopfhörer anschluss nicht mehr bzw. Hat immer ein sehr lautes unangenehmes rauschen das den eigentlichen ton überdeckt. Deswegen habe ich ja auch einen khv. (Mein denon ist schon sehr alt)


----------



## debalz (1. April 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ich find den 990 sogar besser als den T1. Ist halt alles Geschmackssache


hehe, das ist mal eine gewagte Aussage - aber stimmt: Geschmackssache


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. April 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn ich in dem Soundkarten-Tray-Tool auf 192kHz Samplingfrequenz umstelle klingt die Musik (sogar nur ein mp3-File ausm Internetradio gerippt) merklich räumlicher und befreiter als wenn ich auf 44 kHz lasse.
> 
> Edit: und ich hab mal die Systemlautstärke im Windows auf max und dafür am SMSL SA-50 runtergedreht als Ausgleich.
> Kann sein dass der Bass bisschen besser ist mal beobachten ^^



Die kleinen Transistoren neigen bei hoher Last zu Klirr


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Edit: und ich hab mal die Systemlautstärke im Windows auf max und dafür am SMSL SA-50 runtergedreht als Ausgleich.
> Kann sein dass der Bass bisschen besser ist mal beobachten ^^



Das kann sogar sehr gut sein. Immerhin ist eine Lautstärkeregelung im digitalen Bereich immer mit mehr oder weniger großen Verlusten behaftet. D.h. wenn man am Verstärker auf der analogen Seite ein halbwegs ordentliches Poti hat, dann sollte das auch zu besserem Klang führen dieses zur Regelungg


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> hehe, das ist mal eine gewagte Aussage - aber stimmt: Geschmackssache


 
Gewagt ja, aber dachte ich mir gestern auch. Ging glaube ich um die Beats In-Ear Dinger. Ist vielleicht ein schlechtes Beispiel weil die Beats Dinger wirklich sch... klingen, aber die Aussagen: "Produkt A, Produkt B und Produkt C sind besser als Produkt XY von Beats/Bose/Teufel etc.".

Mag ja auch sein dass A,B und C von der Verarbeitung, von den verwendeten Bauteilen und vom Service besser sind. Aber was den Klang angeht, das ist einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. April 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Aber was den Klang angeht, das ist einfach Geschmackssache.



ab einem gewissen Punkt ja, aber sowas Beats Beats ist einfach schlecht und zwar auch objektiv gesehen.


----------



## debalz (2. April 2014)

Der Geschmack relativiert sich allerdings, wenn man mit anderen Produkten vergleichen kann - auch die Bereitschaft, seine eigenen Hörgewohnheiten zu hinterfragen und sich grundsätzlich mit dem Thema Klang auseinanderszusetzen, wird sich imho positiv auf das Hören auswirken. Man kann sein Gehör schulen je nachdem welches Spektrum an Musik man ihm zuführt und wie bewusst man das alles konsumiert.


----------



## Thallassa (2. April 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Der Geschmack relativiert sich allerdings, wenn man mit anderen Produkten vergleichen kann - auch die Bereitschaft, seine eigenen Hörgewohnheiten zu hinterfragen und sich grundsätzlich mit dem Thema Klang auseinanderszusetzen, wird sich imho positiv auf das Hören auswirken. Man kann sein Gehör schulen je nachdem welches Spektrum an Musik man ihm zuführt und wie bewusst man das alles konsumiert.



Es ist aber stellenweise auch sauschwer, unabhängig des soundings zu bewerten.

Was ich mache, wenn ich die zeit habe ist, dass ich mir, nachdem ich das sounding eingeprägt hab, den kh/iem auf neutrales niveau equalize. So fällt mir einfacher und schneller auf, welche eigenschaften soundingab- und unabhängig sind und eine objektivere bewertung ist für mich so auch möglich.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. April 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Es ist aber stellenweise auch sauschwer, unabhängig des soundings zu bewerten.
> 
> Was ich mache, wenn ich die zeit habe ist, dass ich mir, nachdem ich das sounding eingeprägt hab, den kh/iem auf neutrales niveau equalize. So fällt mir einfacher und schneller auf, welche eigenschaften soundingab- und unabhängig sind und eine objektivere bewertung ist für mich so auch möglich.



Misst du das ein? Wie machst du das bei iems bei denen deine Ohrform bzw. die Passform unmittelbar in den Frequenzgang einfließt?
Ansonsten ist es zum scheitern verurteilt bzw. du machst halt ein dir passendes sounding...


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

Das ist aber letztlich eigentlich mit allen Klangvergleichen so.

Bei Lautsprechertests müßte es auch immer die gleiche Raumgröße mit der gleichen Beschaffenheit (Decken, Wand und Bodenmaterial, Möbel etc.) sein. Insofern können Tests von unterschiedlichen Magazinen vielleicht eine grobe Richtung aufweisen, letztlich ist dann aber der Hörtest in den eigenen Räumen ausschlaggebend, was wiederum auch ein sehr subjektiver Klangeindruck ist.

Gemessene Werte und der subjektive Klangeindruck können auch weit voneinander differieren, kein wirklich leichtes Thema.


----------



## Thallassa (2. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Misst du das ein? Wie machst du das bei iems bei denen deine Ohrform bzw. die Passform unmittelbar in den Frequenzgang einfließt?
> Ansonsten ist es zum scheitern verurteilt bzw. du machst halt ein dir passendes sounding...


 
Bei IEMs kann man das nicht anders machen. Das beschriebene Vorgehen mache ich auch lediglich wie erwähnt, wenn ich etwas sehr lange habe (mehrere Wochen) und plane, das Teil in der Tiefe zu bewerten. Dass bei IEM der Frequenzgang durch die Ohren beeinflusst werden kann, ist ein unabänderlicher Fakt, man kann ja seine Ohren nicht justieren. Man hört eben wie man es hört. Speziell bei IEM die gar nicht passen (was ich bisher nur bei einem Ety HF-5 hatte) lasse sich das lieber, fraglich ist natürlich auch, ob ich etwas lange genug teste. Wenn nicht, gibt's auch keine Mehrseitige Beschreibung der Eigenschaften sondern vielleicht 1 - 5 Zeilen, wenn ich einen Vorschlag mache, oder nach irgendwas gefragt werden, um einen Ausblick und Eindruck von mir zu geben. 

Einmessen geht auch nicht, solch teures Equipment benutze ich nicht. Es geht ja auch mehr um ein gehört neutrales Niveau, nicht um etwas faktisch furzneutrales. Manch Equipment lässt sich auch gar nicht so weit ins Neutrale bringen, ohne dass sich eine Eigenschaft radikal ändert, da muss halt eine Mitte gefunden werden. 

Nachdem ich mir, inklusive Sounding die Eigenschaften des Kopfhörers (Detailtiefe, Bühne, Hintergrund, Imaging, Layerung etc.pp.) eingeprägt habe und dann am Equalizer rumspiele um bessere Vergleichsmöglichkeiten der Fähigkeiten zu anderen Modellen zu bekommen, merke ich natürlich auch da wieder, was sich verändert, ob also das nun EQte Sounding Einfluss auf die Dinge nimmt, die eigentlich vom Sounding unabhängig sein sollten. In beiden Fällen wird es wahrgenommen, notiert und natürlich wieder mit dem originalen-Sounding des jeweiligen Equipments verglichen. Zumindest für mich ist das auf lange Hör/Testzeiträume eine gute Methode. Und dann kann dennoch wieder wer ankommen, der meine Beschreibung des Soundings vollkommen anfechtet, weil der/diejenige das eben wieder anders gehört hat. Genauso wie Höreindrücke fast immer angefechtet werden können, speziell wenn sie in die Tiefe gehen und sich auf kleine Details beziehen, können ja auch Testmethoden (unabhängig von meiner) von vielen angefochten werden. 

Ich seh ja nur zu oft "Eh du Depp, warum testest du nicht mit dem und dem Lied, das ist viel besser um das und das auszuloten nününününü der Test ist deswegen unzureichend/Schrott" oder "Wie kannst du es wagen mit mp3s zu testen"  oder "der Amp/Dac wäre aber zum testen vieeeel besser gewesen" und so weiter unter irgendwelchen Reviews rumfliegen. 
Da muss man einfach mit leben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. April 2014)

Morgen Hörsession!
Denon X4000 vs Denon 4520 vs Marantz SR6008 @ Denon 3313


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. April 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Morgen Hörsession!
> Denon X4000 vs Denon 4520 vs Marantz SR6008 @ Denon 3313


 Den 4000er per Bi Amp anklemmen, wenn du Boxen hast die es können! Bei hohen Lautstärken bringt das wesendlich mehr Druck.


----------



## dekay55 (2. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Den 4000er per Bi Amp anklemmen, wenn du Boxen hast die es können! Bei hohen Lautstärken bringt das wesendlich mehr Druck.


 
Du weist aber schon das Bi Amping dadrauf aufbaut das ein Verstärker nur ein kleines Frequenzspektrum abdeckt, Bi Amping mit 2 Endstufen die Fullrange spielen ist etwas schwachsinnig und hat mit Bi Amping auch garnix zu tun. Drum eignet sich nen AVR mit mehreren Endstufen garnicht zum Bi Amping weil einfach die möglichkeit fehlt die einzelnen Endstufen mit nem schmalen Frequenzspektrum zu befeuert, In der Regel braucht man dazu nen guten Vorverstärker der für Bi Amping auch ausgelegt ist, und 2 Endstufen die über den Vorverstärker angesteuert werden.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. April 2014)

BI Amping wird immer (!) mit Fullrange betriebenen Amps gemacht. Ansonsten wäre es Aktivbetrieb. 

Es ist auch keineswegs schwachsinnig und ebenfalls nicht dazu da mehr Pegel oder Druck zu erzeugen (der Zugewinn ist derart marginal, dass es kaum der Rede wert ist - wo soll da auch mehr herkommen?), sondern dient dazu die für die Höhen bzw
 Mitten zuständige Endstufe von der Leistung im Bass zu befreien. Das hört man schon bei kleinen Pegeln in Form von einer besseren Feindynamik und Räumlichkeit.
Bei mir hat es wirklich einen großen Sprung getan und wenn ich langfristig mit meinen jetzigen Boxen planen würde, dann wäre Triamping eine echte Option!


----------



## dekay55 (2. April 2014)

Ich bin der meinung Bi Amping wird NICHT mit Fullrange Amps betrieben, was soll das den für einen Sinn machen, sinn und Zweck ist doch eben wie du schreibst die Endstufe für Höhen und Mittem vom Bass zu befreien, wie soll das den gehen bei Fullrange betrieb. 
Ja man könnt auch Aktiv betrieb dazu sagen, so zumindest mein stand der dinge, und so wurde es mir auch von div entwicklern gesagt.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. April 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich bin der meinung Bi Amping wird NICHT mit Fullrange Amps betrieben, was soll das den für einen Sinn machen, sinn und Zweck ist doch eben wie du schreibst die Endstufe für Höhen und Mittem vom Bass zu befreien, wie soll das den gehen bei Fullrange betrieb.
> Ja man könnt auch Aktiv betrieb dazu sagen, so zumindest mein stand der dinge, und so wurde es mir auch von div entwicklern gesagt.



Über Sinn und Zweck mag ich nicht diskutieren, anhören, dann erübrigt sich das!

Wenn du mit der Endstufe nur die Höhen antreibst, dann ist die ja logischerweise vom Bass befreit. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Sie wird beim Multiamping allerdings Fullrange angesteuert. 

Der Unterschied zum Aktivbetrieb  ist, dass da die Weiche vor der Endstufe sitzt und diese eben gleich passend angesteuert wird. Der Vorteil liegt dabei nicht an der Ansteuerung der Endstufe, sondern in der einfacheren Trennung in der Weiche, die keine Rücksicht auf die Eigenschaften des angeschlossenen Lautsprechers zu nehmen braucht und an der besseren weil direkteren Ankopplung des Amps an die Box.


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2014)

LS die für Biamping geeignet sind bieten ein Terminal bei dem sich die Brücke der Frequenzweiche entfernen lässt, Hochmittel- und Tieftonbereich werden also getrennt voneinander betrieben und das ist durchaus hörbar.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. April 2014)

Na da hab ich ja was ausgelöst


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. April 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon das Bi Amping dadrauf aufbaut das ein Verstärker nur ein kleines Frequenzspektrum abdeckt, Bi Amping mit 2 Endstufen die Fullrange spielen ist etwas schwachsinnig und hat mit Bi Amping auch garnix zu tun. Drum eignet sich nen AVR mit mehreren Endstufen garnicht zum Bi Amping weil einfach die möglichkeit fehlt die einzelnen Endstufen mit nem schmalen Frequenzspektrum zu befeuert, In der Regel braucht man dazu nen guten Vorverstärker der für Bi Amping auch ausgelegt ist, und 2 Endstufen die über den Vorverstärker angesteuert werden.


 Also der AVR-X 4000 spielt nicht Fullrange, sondern trennt hoch und Tiefton. Der Tiefton läuft dann über die Endstufen Surround Back R+L, der Hochton über VL+VR. Man muss dann auf jeden Fall die Brücke am LS rausnehmen!
Ich kann ja relativ leicht zwischen normal und Bi Amp umbauen, deswegen hab ich das auch ausgiebig getestet. Grade bei richtig hoher Lautstärke wird der Kick Bass deutlich straffer. Ich finde außerdem, dass die Höhen besser rauskommen und bei hoher Lautstärke nicht geschluckt werden. Die höhere Maximallautstärke ist nen netter Nebeneffekt. Da ich eh nur 5.0 aufgebaut habe aber der AVR 7 Endstufen hat, kann man ja auch super 5.0 Bi Amp nutzen. Die 6 Meter Kabel machen es dann auch nicht mehr aus.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. April 2014)

Ich bau mir aber Front High. Da sind alle 7 belegt


----------



## Zappaesk (2. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also der AVR-X 4000 spielt nicht Fullrange, sondern trennt hoch und Tiefton. Der Tiefton läuft dann über die Endstufen Surround Back R+L, der Hochton über VL+VR. Man muss dann auf jeden Fall die Brücke am LS rausnehmen!



Der AVR trennt selber? Das halte ich für ein Gerücht! Dann müsste man diese Trennung ja für jede Box individuell einstellen und dabei auch die sonstigen Aufgaben der Weiche (Pegelanpassung, Beseitigung Baffle Step usw.) auch. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. ich mein gehen würde sowas schon, nur dann musst du ja auch noch die Weiche in der Box umgehen weil sonst doppelt gefiltert wird und erst recht Mist rauskommt. Mir persönlich fällt jedenfalls keine Box auf Anhieb ein bei der man die Weiche einfach so umgehen könnte - doch, die B+W (Ur-)Nautilus die war aktiv ohne eingebaute Weiche, da könnte man recht einfach dran vorbei - die wirst du aber vermutlich nicht haben zumal die mit nem AVR sicherlich nicht zu betreiben ist.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die höhere Maximallautstärke ist nen netter Nebeneffekt.


 
Die höhere Maximallautstärke ist vor allem Einbildung. Wo soll die denn herkommen? Begrenzend ist der Bass (wenn er denn durch die Leistung begrenzt wird und nicht mechanisch) und der bekommt durch Bi Amping vlt. 10-20% mehr Leistung ab... Das ist ein sehr akademischer höherer Pegel! 

Wenn du lauter hören willst, dann kauf dir lautere Boxen, durch BiAmping passiert da nix, die 1-2 dB mehr sind nicht der Rede wert...


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. April 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich bau mir aber Front High. Da sind alle 7 belegt


 Dann hat sich das ja eh erledigt.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der AVR trennt selber? Das halte ich für ein  Gerücht! Dann müsste man diese Trennung ja für jede Box individuell  einstellen und dabei auch die sonstigen Aufgaben der Weiche  (Pegelanpassung, Beseitigung Baffle Step usw.) auch. Das kann ich mir  nicht vorstellen. ich mein gehen würde sowas schon, nur dann musst du ja  auch noch die Weiche in der Box umgehen weil sonst doppelt gefiltert  wird und erst recht Mist rauskommt. Mir persönlich fällt jedenfalls  keine Box auf Anhieb ein bei der man die Weiche einfach so umgehen  könnte - doch, die B+W (Ur-)Nautilus die war aktiv ohne eingebaute  Weiche, da könnte man recht einfach dran vorbei - die wirst du aber  vermutlich nicht haben zumal die mit nem AVR sicherlich nicht zu  betreiben ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm jau du hattest recht. Ich hab zwar nur nen Multimeter hier aber habs grade mal nachgemessen. Kommen auf beiden Kanälen 20-20000Hz. Der Hochtonbereich ist aber deutlich weniger belastet, also geht es auf jeden Fall getrennt in die Weiche. Dann haben die ja einfach mal Kacke in die Bedienungsanleitung geschrieben. Ich hatte mich auch schon immer gefragt, wo man die Trennung einstellen kann. Da hab ich nix zu gefunden und deswegen hab ich mir gedacht das es da nen Standard gib oder so. xD
Klanglich ist trotzdem nen Unterschied hörbar. Grade bei Liedern mit viel Dynamik ist die Bassdrum deutlich straffer und impulsiver.

Es ist zwar messtechnisch(soweit ich meinem db Meter trauen kann) nur ~3-5 db mehr aber vom subjektiven Empfinden her ist es schon lauter.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es ist zwar messtechnisch(soweit ich meinem db Meter trauen kann) nur ~3-5 db mehr aber vom subjektiven Empfinden her ist es schon lauter.



Wie gemessen? Mit Musik taugt so ne Messung erst mal nix, da solltest schon ein geeignetes Signal anlegen.

Wie gesagt in der Praxis ergibt sich nur eine sehr akademische Erhöhung der Maximallautstärke weil dem Bass unterm Strich praktisch keine zusätzliche Leistung zugeführt werden kann. 

Wenn du deine Anlage voll aufreißt um Musik zu hören oder für nen Film, dann solltest du dir eh Gedanken über lautere Lautsprecher machen. Wenn das System an die Grenzen kommt, dann wirds einfach unsauber und ggf. auch gefährlich für die Anlage. Bei mir bin ich noch nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen ganz aufzudrehen, sondern habe zwischen der Lautstärke bei der es wirklich unangenehm wird und dem was geht noch ca. 20dB Headroom. Das ist ziemlich komfortabel und bedeutet, dass ich auch bei sehr hohen Lautstärken noch einigermaßen verzerrungsarm hören kann und mir keine Gedanken machen muss irgendwas zu killen.

Vermutlich nächstes Jahr werde ich bei mir allerdings einiges ändern, dann werde ich keine Verstärkerleistung von rd. 350W pro Seite haben, sondern eher <10W An der Tatsache mit reichlich Headroom wird sich aber nix ändern.


----------



## BlackNeo (3. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vermutlich nächstes Jahr werde ich bei mir allerdings einiges ändern, dann werde ich keine Verstärkerleistung von rd. 350W pro Seite haben, sondern eher <10W An der Tatsache mit reichlich Headroom wird sich aber nix ändern.



Hui, bei dir kommen Röhren her? Derzeit hast du noch ne TAG McLaren Kette, oder?

Und welche LS werdens dann?


----------



## Zappaesk (3. April 2014)

Obs Röhren werden kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber definitiv wirds ne Single-Ended Geschichte. Meine Tag McLaren Geräte (sind ja nur noch Endstufen, Quellen habe ich keine von denen) werde ich dann abstoßen, die Vorstufe ist ja eh schon durch ne erheblich bessere passive DIY Lösung ersetzt (erstaunlich was man da rausholen kann und zu welchem Preis!). Ich muss nur aufpassen, dass die neuen Monos auch mit ner passiven Ansteuerung funktionieren.

Lautsprechermäßig wirds entweder eine Horn Lösung oder aber auch ein 8" BB Array. Mal sehen zu was ich mich da durchringe. Es wird jedenfalls laut - unter 95dB Wirkungsgrad wirds nicht werden eher so Richtung 100dB.


----------



## ebastler (3. April 2014)

Hab ich da was von Wirkungsgrad gehört? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, meine Schönen... Leider in sehr desolatem Zustand bekommen. Dafür gratis.

To-Do:
-Alte Endstufe (volldiskrete AB Vierkanal Endstufe von RCF aus den 70ern) restaurieren (also mit neuen, besseren Komponenten komplett neu löten und neues Gehäuse bauen), neue Aktivweiche
-Eventuell mal auf Passivweiche umrüsten, damit meine 3010S2 oder Papas kav-300il drankönnen
-Neue Tieftöner, einer ist n falscher Typ, beide kaputt
-Gehäuse entweder komplett neu machen lassen oder komplett restaurieren.

Aber die Zeit fehlt...


----------



## BlackNeo (3. April 2014)

Ich werde die Ferien wenn Geld über ist erstmal einen AKG K612 Pro oder K702 kaufen, Lautsprecher werden wenn mehr Geld da ist wohl Adam A77X oder ähnlich neutrale Midfield Monitore an ner Vorstufe mit DAC und nem neuen CD-Player. Wenn das Abi fertig ist ist auch genug Geld dafür da^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie gemessen? Mit Musik taugt so ne Messung erst mal nix, da solltest schon ein geeignetes Signal anlegen.
> 
> Wie gesagt in der Praxis ergibt sich nur eine sehr akademische Erhöhung der Maximallautstärke weil dem Bass unterm Strich praktisch keine zusätzliche Leistung zugeführt werden kann.
> 
> ...


Gemessen mit nem Tongenerator und ner Sinus Kurve. DB Meter Position nicht verändert, nur die Anschlussart.

Lautere Lautsprecher brauche ich nicht. Meine Cantons sind laut genug das man voll aufgerissen nicht lange hören kann, Musik schon gar nicht. Richtig hohe Lautstärken sind nur bei Filmen erträglich, wo die Effekte dann richtig donnern und der normale Ton wieder leise ist.
An die RMS Leistung der Lautsprecher kommt der AVR auch im Bi Amp nicht ran. Unsauber wird das auch nicht.
Irgendwas kaputt gehen wird auf keinen Fall, weil ich den AVR per Oszi einstellt hab. Lautestes Eingangssignal (Digitaler Eingang Sinus bei 0db) und dann geguckt, wo der AVR clippt. Dann hab ich 4 Stufen unter Clipping die Latstärkebegrenzung reingemacht, damit man nicht weiter drehen kann.


----------



## BarFly (3. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn das System an die Grenzen kommt, dann wirds einfach unsauber und ggf. auch gefährlich für die Anlage. Bei mir bin ich noch nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen ganz aufzudrehen, sondern habe zwischen der Lautstärke bei der es wirklich unangenehm wird und dem was geht noch ca. 20dB Headroom. Das ist ziemlich komfortabel und bedeutet, dass ich auch bei sehr hohen Lautstärken noch einigermaßen verzerrungsarm hören kann und mir keine Gedanken machen muss irgendwas zu killen.


Das ist Quatsch, denn vorher zerbröselt das Trommelfell unter dem Schalldruck. Ganz unabhängig von Verzerrungen.
Wer bei hohen Lautstärken zu Hause nicht ohne Verzerrungen hören kann, der macht aber grundlegend was falsch.
Bei jedem einigermaßen vernünftig konstruierten Verstärker braucht man sich im Heimbereich keine Sorgen um Verzerrungen wegen 'zu hohen Lautstärken' machen.
Wenn da was verzerrt, dann der Raum oder die Lautsprecher oder aber die Aufnahme ist schlecht ausgesteuert.



> An der Tatsache mit reichlich Headroom wird sich aber nix ändern.


Was bedeutet denn 'Headroom' hier in diesem Zusammenhang?
Normalerweise bezeichnet man den Bereich, den man zur max. Aussteuergrenze (0dB digital) lässt als Headroom.
Aussteuerungsreserve
Hier werfen einige mit HiFiModewörtern rum


----------



## Zappaesk (3. April 2014)

BarFly schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, denn vorher zerbröselt das Trommelfell unter dem Schalldruck. Ganz unabhängig von Verzerrungen.


 
Das ist kein Quatsch sondern hängt von den konkreten Komponenten ab.



BarFly schrieb:


> Wer bei hohen Lautstärken zu Hause nicht ohne Verzerrungen hören kann, der macht aber grundlegend was falsch.


 
Ohne Verzerrungen kann man generell gar nicht hören! Soviel sollte schonmal klar sein, die gibts generell immer! Ob und ab wann das stört hängt einmal von der Empfindlichkeit des Einzelnen ab und natürlich von den Komponenten.



BarFly schrieb:


> Bei jedem einigermaßen vernünftig konstruierten Verstärker braucht man sich im Heimbereich keine Sorgen um Verzerrungen wegen 'zu hohen Lautstärken' machen.


 
Auch falsch, das hängt auch hier immer vom Einzelfall ab. Wenn man wirklich einen Verstärker voll aufreißt dann besteht immer eine gewisse Gefahr. Je nach Box und deren Anforderung (Verantwortlich dafür Impedanzverlauf, elektrische Phase und Wirkungsgrad) kann da schon mal was passieren. Im Normalbetrieb eher nicht aber wenn man es übertreibt immer.

Wenn BadFrag so hört wie er Auto fährt, dann reißt er voll auf, mutmaßlich mit keinem sehr lauten Lautsprecher sonst gings net. Da kann schon was passieren.



BarFly schrieb:


> Wenn da was verzerrt, dann der Raum oder die Lautsprecher oder aber die Aufnahme ist schlecht ausgesteuert.


 
Ne, meist wird wenns zu laut wird z.B. der Hochtöner irgendwann unangenehm "harsch". Das hat mit der AUfnahme und dem Raum erst mal nix zu tun.




BarFly schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn 'Headroom' hier in diesem Zusammenhang?


 
Das ist kein Hifi Modewort, sondern in der Technik ein Begriff, der generell den "Sicherheitsabstand" bezeichnet. In dem Fall kann meine Anlage ca 20dB lauter als ich. Damit bin ich absolut auf der sicheren Seite. Der Klang wird dabei auch nicht Klirr/Verzerrungsbedingt unangenehm harsch, sondern "nur" unangenehm laut!


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. April 2014)

kennt jemand ne gute Site für DIY-Mono-Endstufen? Am besten direkt als Kit mit Gehäuse etc bestellbar.


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2014)

Die Seite wirst du wahrscheinlich schon kennen:

DIY AUDIO PROJECTS - Do-It-Yourself Hi-Fi for Audiophiles


----------



## Zappaesk (3. April 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> kennt jemand ne gute Site für DIY-Mono-Endstufen? Am besten direkt als Kit mit Gehäuse etc bestellbar.



Schau doch mal bei Quint Audio vorbei. Die haben ICE Amps als Bausätze inkl. Gehäuse. Top die Dinger und gar net mal teuer.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. April 2014)

Der X4000 war leider spontan defekt.....
Der SR6008 hat aber voll gegen den 4520 abgestunken. Das war aber vorher irgendwie klar. Test ist verschoben bis der 4000 wieder OK ist. Angeblich soll er aber nicht besser als der 6008 klingen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. April 2014)

Was ist denn ein einfaches MP3 tag Programm?
Also wo ich nur die Datei auswähle und mir das Programm dann anhand von iwelchen Datenbanken Cover, Album und so Zeug hinzufügt?


----------



## soth (3. April 2014)

mp3tag  Das Tagen funktioniert bei kompletten Alben allerdings wesentlich "besser", ist die gleiche Arbeit allerdings nicht nur für ein einzelnes Lied.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn BadFrag so hört wie er Auto fährt, dann reißt er voll auf, mutmaßlich mit keinem sehr lauten Lautsprecher sonst gings net. Da kann schon was passieren.


 Naja die Vento Reference 7 DC würde ich nicht grade als kleine Lautsprecher bezeichnen. Und nein, passieren kann da auch nix, weil ich nicht voll aufreiße bis Clipping. Wie oben geschrieben hab ich die Lautstärkebegrenzung so gesetzt, dass der Verstärker nie an die Leistungsgrenze kommt.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Der X4000 war leider spontan defekt.....
> Der  SR6008 hat aber voll gegen den 4520 abgestunken. Das war aber vorher  irgendwie klar. Test ist verschoben bis der 4000 wieder OK ist.  Angeblich soll er aber nicht besser als der 6008 klingen.


 Was war denn damit?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja die Vento Reference 7 DC würde ich nicht grade als kleine Lautsprecher bezeichnen. Und nein, passieren kann da auch nix, weil ich nicht voll aufreiße bis Clipping. Wie oben geschrieben hab ich die Lautstärkebegrenzung so gesetzt, dass der Verstärker nie an die Leistungsgrenze kommt.



Von klein habe ich nirdends was geschrieben...

Wobei ich eine starke Abneigung gegen die Produkte aus dem Taunus habe und ich Herrn Göbl zutiefst unsympatisch finde - aber das sieht eben jeder anders.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was war denn damit?



Wissen wir noch nicht genau. Kam halt kein Ton raus. Vermutlich die Endstufe...


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Von klein habe ich nirdends was geschrieben...
> 
> Wobei ich eine starke Abneigung gegen die Produkte aus dem Taunus habe und ich Herrn Göbl zutiefst unsympatisch finde - aber das sieht eben jeder anders.


 
Uuups mein Fehler.  Da hab ich mich wohl verlesen.
So lange ich gute Lautsprecher für nen guten Kurs bekomme ist mir das eigendlich latte, was da für Mitarbeiter arbeiten.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wissen wir noch nicht genau. Kam halt kein Ton raus. Vermutlich die Endstufe...


 Meiner hatte nachem ersten Einschalten auch nen bischen rumgezickt aber nach Firmware Update und Netzstecker ziehen alles i.O.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So lange ich gute Lautsprecher für nen guten Kurs bekomme ist mir das eigendlich latte, was da für Mitarbeiter arbeiten.



Ja, stimmt schon zumal du in jeder Firma ab ner gewissen Größe rein statistisch immer Leute finden wirst die einem nicht passen würden.

Aber ich mag auch die Produkte nicht bzw. hab noch nix gehört was mir gefallen hätte. Die Abstimmung der Boxen ist nix für mich - zugegeben ich hab da auch schon ne Weile nichts mehr von denen angehört. Hab ja auch keinen Bedarf und bin seit rd. 10 Jahren mit meinen Boxen zufrieden. Nachfolger werden dann eh selbst gebaut und ggf. abgestimmt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. April 2014)

> Meiner hatte nachem ersten Einschalten auch nen bischen rumgezickt aber nach Firmware Update und Netzstecker ziehen alles i.O.



die Zeit war ja nicht. Ich hör ihn einfach wenn alles wieder OK ist.


----------



## XP1500Monster (4. April 2014)

Da ich den Sound + HiFi-Bereich im Forum nicht um noch einen Thread erweitern möchte (halte ich für unnötig) stelle ich meine Frage mal hier (wenn den Mods das missfällt...Beitrag bitte löschen).
Zur Frage:
Eigentlich ganz simpel. Nachdem sich mein Headset vor einigen Wochen verabschiedet hat und ich mich mit einem alten 2.1 System von harman/kardon herumschlagen musste, möchte ich jetzt neue Audiogeräte.
Als Ausgabesystem plane ich die Kopfhörer hier ein: Superlux HD-681 Evo WH
Momentan stehen mir nur 45€ zur Verfügung, deshalb muss die Soundkarte noch warten (Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundkarten » ASUS Xonar DGX Soundkarte, 5.1 Sound, LP, PCI-E x1)
Aber genug Geld (15€) für ein Ansteckmikro ist ja noch da. Die Frage ist: Welches nehmen? Hier im Forum habe ich oft etwas von dem Zalman-Dingsda gelesen. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## The_Trasher (4. April 2014)

Bei 45€ Budget bleibt fast nix anderes, es gäbe von Panasonic noch irgendeinen, keine Ahnung was der taugt, Thallassa fragen.

Zum Ansteck-Mikro: Die haben teilweise große Fertigungsschwankungen und der Unterschied vom Onboard zu einer richtigen SoKa macht sich bei dem Teil richtig deutlich bemerkbar. Für TS reicht es absolut aus, wenn du ein gutes erwischt.

-------
Gerade im TS, Aussage eines Spielers: "Komme gerade von meiner Ohren-OP heim, endlich wieder meine Beats aufsetzen


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Gerade im TS, Aussage eines Spielers: "Komme gerade von meiner Ohren-OP heim, endlich wieder meine Beats aufsetzen


 Nachdem ich Beats aufgehabt hätte, müsste ich auch zu ner Ohren OP.


----------



## BlackNeo (4. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Beats aufgehabt hätte, müsste ich auch zu ner Ohren OP.



Ich glaub wenn man die längere Zeit nutzt ist da selbst operativ nichts mehr zu retten


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2014)

Das steht doch schon auf der Verpackung: Der dauerhafte Gebrauch von Beats verursacht Ohrenkrebs...


----------



## XP1500Monster (4. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das steht doch schon auf der Verpackung: Der dauerhafte Gebrauch von Beats verursacht Ohrenkrebs...


 
Absolut - Da muss ich meinen Nachbar mal fragen (der ist Chirurg) ob da noch was zu retten ist - aber bei solchen Fällen ist Hopfen und Malz meistens schon verloren.
Schon krass was man mit Marketing so erreichen kann - besonders im Bereich Gaming usw.
Ich frage mich ab und zu mal, wieso Superlux nicht einfach ein Mikro an den HD 681 Evo dranmacht (von Werk aus) und den für 30€ vertickt - das müsste sich (gutes Marketing vorausgesetzt) doch verkaufen wie warme Semmeln


----------



## mnb93 (4. April 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ab und zu mal, wieso Superlux nicht einfach ein Mikro an den HD 681 Evo dranmacht (von Werk aus) und den für 30€ vertickt - das müsste sich (gutes Marketing vorausgesetzt) doch verkaufen wie warme Semmeln


Machen sie, ist aber bisher noch nicht erschienen. Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die ersten Exemplare im März an die Händler gehen sollten, vielleicht sehen wir das Ding demnächst schon bei Thomann 
Zum Preis kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.


Superlux HMC 681


----------



## XP1500Monster (4. April 2014)

mnb93 schrieb:


> Machen sie, ist aber bisher noch nicht erschienen. Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die ersten Exemplare im März an die Händler gehen sollten, vielleicht sehen wir das Ding demnächst schon bei Thomann
> Zum Preis kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.
> 
> 
> Superlux HMC 681


 
Das klingt ja schon einmal gut.
So, KH und Soka sind geordert, jetzt heißt es warten.

Ich fürchte aber das das Headset dann in der Menge untergehen wird


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2014)

Ich wusste gar nicht, das es schon Headsetsvon Superlux gibt:

Superlux HMC 660 X


----------



## SamSoNight (5. April 2014)

Der Hörer soll in Ordnung sein, aber das Mikro absoluter Schrott.


----------



## mnb93 (5. April 2014)

Schade eigentlich, denn ausreichend gute Mikrofonkapseln kosten nicht die Welt. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Sie aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben.


----------



## Push (5. April 2014)

in Asien gibt's auch den HD681 EvO  mit Mikro  ...  da ist das Mic auch besser als bei dem möchtegern Pilotenheadset ( s.O. )


----------



## debalz (7. April 2014)

wenn schon Pilotenheadset, dann richtig:
Siebert Luftfahrtbedarf - Sennheiser Headset S1-Digital 62280


----------



## BarFly (8. April 2014)

Hallo,

interessanter Artikel zur akustischen Einbildung:
Geigen: Stradivari beim Klang schlechter als moderne Violinen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Viel Spaß beim lesen.
Das ganz wichtig ist der Satz:


> Alt und teuer schmeckt am besten - oft aber nur, wenn man das Etikett kennt. Im Blindtest verändert sich die Wahrnehmung.


Ach ja, das dort geschriebene gilt uneingeschränkt für Verstärker der letzten 40 Jahre. 
Verblindet getestet hat noch kein Mensch Transistorverstärker unterscheiden können.
Oder CDPlayer
Oder AVRs
Lügt euch nicht selber in die Tasche, in dem ihr glaubt ihr könntet es.
Klangunterschiede gibt es nur bei
Aufnahmen
Raumakustik 
Lautsprechern


----------



## debalz (8. April 2014)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass wir uns in die Tasche lügen?
Wenn jemand Spaß an seinem Hobby hat und für Kabel genausoviel ausgibt wie für die Boxen - bitte schön. Ausserdem- keiner kann ihm das Gegenteil beweisen wenn er behauptet, dass seine 500€/ m-Kabel besser klingen als die vom Wühltisch. 
Aber natürlich ist das mit den Blindtesten interessant und zeigt das Potential der menschlichen Einbildungskraft.


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2014)

Die Kommentare unter dem Artikel sind gut!  Die Hobbymusiker versuchen nun die Stradivaris zu verteidigen da diese ja nie auf Spielbarkeit ausgelegt waren. 
Erinnert mich doch stark an mehrere Lager hier im Forum. Sei es nun die Apfelfirma, oder die zwei Grafikkarten-Konkurrenten...


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2014)

Also kein Unterschied zwischen einer 10W und einer 100W Endstufe.
Kein Unterschied zwischen einer Class-A, Class-D, einer Röhren und einer AB-Endstufe.
Kein Unterschied zwischen einer Dynavox DA-30 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und einer Luxman L-590AX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Glaub es, ich gönns Dir. Ich lebe dann gerne in dem Irrglauben es gäbe Unterschiede - genauso wie an den Unterschied bei Frauen (bauen ja auch alle auf den gleichen Prinzipien auf...).


----------



## soth (8. April 2014)

Ein Vergleich zwischen Geigen unterschiedlicher Lautstärke... nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2014)

BarFly schrieb:


> Ach ja, das dort geschriebene gilt uneingeschränkt für Verstärker der letzten 40 Jahre.
> Verblindet getestet hat noch kein Mensch Transistorverstärker unterscheiden können.
> Oder CDPlayer
> Oder AVRs


 
Klar haben das schon Leute verblindet herausgehört. Während des Studiums haben wir zu dem Thema regelmäßig im Kumpelskreis diskutiert und auch durchgeführt (Verstärker, CD Player, Wandler, Kabel,...). Es hören beileibe nicht alle die Unterschiede, aber diejenigen, die sich mit der Thematik beschäftigen und auch ihre Höreindrücke spezifizieren können hören eben genau deswegen auch Unterschiede. Bei mir im Freundeskreis waren das etwa 40% (inklusive mir) die mit sehr hoher Sicherheit Unterschiede haben erkennen können. 

Der Schlüssel liegt in der Spezifikation. Wenn jemand beschreiben/spezifizieren kann was ihm bei so nem Hördurchgang gefällt und was nicht, dann kann er das jedesmal tun (wobei Hören und Hörvorlieben auch stimmungsabhängig ist - genau wie man auch nicht immer die gleiche Musik hören will) und auch Unterschiede klar aufzeigen.

Es gab ja hier vor längerem mal ne Diskusion darüber ob man FLAC von MP3 unterscheiden kann . mit den gleichen Argumenten. Letztlich war die Erfolgsquote derer die sich auf den Vergleich eingelassen haben - Musikauswahlbereinigt - erstaunlich hoch. D.h. nicht nur ich habe es recht eindeutig hören können, sondern eine ganze Reihe von Leuten hier aus dem Forum auch.

Das beweist nur, dass man eben selbst seine Erfahrungen machen muss und solchen Voodoo Vorwürfen im Selbstversuch z.T. jeden Boden unter den Füßen entziehen kann. 

Im Übrigen gibt es auch Blindvergleiche von Weinkennern, die mit verbundenen Augen dann nicht man Rot- von Weißwein unterscheiden konnten. Ich kenne jetzt aber ehrlich gesagt niemand, der ernsthaft behauptet das die gleich schmecken würden - trotz solcher Ergebnisse!


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2014)

BarFly schrieb:
			
		

> Verblindet getestet hat noch kein Mensch Transistorverstärker unterscheiden können.
> Oder CDPlayer
> Oder AVRs
> Lügt euch nicht selber in die Tasche, in dem ihr glaubt ihr könntet es.
> ...



Diese Behauptungen bauen meistens auf einem netten technischen Halbwissen auf, dazu kommen dann noch fehlende Hörerfahrungen.

Sorry, aber wenn man schon einiges gehört hat kann man klar Unterschiede ausmachen.

Ich seh das hauptsächlich als Ausrede an. Als Ausrede von Leuten die sich kein teures Equip leisten können und dann sagen: "Alles was teurer als meines ist ist eh nicht besser, die Leute zahlen das Geld nur für Optik".

Ach ja, selbst meine 10 jährige Schwester kann nen Unterschied zwischen meinem C.E.C. CD Player und meinem PC der per Klinke -> Cinch am Amp hängt Unterschiede hören. Und die hat so viel Ahnung von HiFi wie ein Nacktmul von der Hrisenbergschen Unschärferelation. 

Aber das ist bestimmt auch nur Einbildung.....


----------



## Jeanboy (8. April 2014)

Das QPAD hat extrem im Preis nachgelassen: QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eine super Empfehlung, für den Preis gibts selbst mit KH/Mic Kombi kaum etwas Besseres


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. April 2014)

Oh naja für 60€ gibts deutlich bessere Alternativen. Alte Konservendosen z.B.


----------



## blautemple (8. April 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Oh naja für 60€ gibts deutlich bessere Alternativen. Alte Konservendosen z.B.


 
Da bin ich jetzt aber auf Beispiele gespannt?
Wenn man das Sounding mag, ist das QPAD absolut zu empfehlen


----------



## Jeanboy (8. April 2014)

Da bin ich auch gespannt, der Takstar HI 2050 kostet gerade bei Amazon.com 48,50 Euro 
*
*


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2014)

BarFly schrieb:


> Ach ja, das dort geschriebene gilt uneingeschränkt für Verstärker der letzten 40 Jahre.
> Verblindet getestet hat noch kein Mensch Transistorverstärker unterscheiden können.
> Oder CDPlayer
> Oder AVRs
> ...


 Waaaaaaaas?
Du willst mir erzählen das ich nen 20€ eGay Auto Verstärker nicht von einem 800€ Marken AVR unterscheiden kann? Schonmal nen billig Verstärker an guten Boxen gehört? Ich habs mal just 4 fun gemacht, auch wenn ich ein wenig Angst um meine Boxen hatte.



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ach ja, selbst meine 10 jährige Schwester kann  nen Unterschied zwischen meinem C.E.C. CD Player und meinem PC der per  Klinke -> Cinch am Amp hängt Unterschiede hören. Und die hat so viel  Ahnung von HiFi wie ein Nacktmul von der Hrisenbergschen  Unschärferelation.



Ich dachte in dem Alter hören Mädels mit Barbie Kopfhörern...


----------



## BlackNeo (9. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich dachte in dem Alter hören Mädels mit Barbie Kopfhörern...



Die hat bei sich nen Sony CD Player aus der ehemaligen 200 Mark Klasse mit nem Kenwood Verstärker und Kenwood Kompaktboxen von mir bekommen^^

Ich muss meine Familie ja wohl mit gescheitem Equip ausstatten


----------



## Zappaesk (9. April 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Familie ja wohl mit gescheitem Equip ausstatten



Eben!

Mein Großer: rega planet CD Player, NAD Vorstufe (wird noch durch ne DIY Lösung ersetzt), SymAsym DIY Monoblöcke, PicoLino 2 Boxen auf Dynaudio Ständern...
Mein Kleiner: rega planet CD Player, Cyrus 2 Vollverstärker, Nubert Nubox 360 Boxen (da kommt noch was richtiges nach...)


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2014)

Mir haben meine Eltern zum 18. einen Exposure 3010S2 CD, einen 3010S2 Vollverstärker und zwei kleine Boston Audio M25 geschenkt. Finde es immer noch übertrieben als Geschenk, aber die Anlage ist herrlich. Und ihr Ziel, dass ich etwas fürs Leben hab, das mich immer an sie errinnern wird, haben sie wohl echt erreicht...

Vielleicht ersetzt mein Vater seine Sonus Faber Minima Amator durch zwei Standlautsprecher, dann würde er diese an mich weitergeben.
Das wäre dann echt Hammer.


----------



## Icedaft (9. April 2014)

Schön wenn die finanziellen Möglichkeiten hat um Träume zu verwirklichen..


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2014)

Ich glaube, da haben die Beiden ihr Konto geplündert, und einen guten Preis bekommen... Schlecht verdienen sie nicht, aber genug Geld, um das "mal eben" aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln haben wir auch nicht.

Bis mir ein Freund nicht den Preis der Dinger gesagt hat, hatte ich ehrlich gesagt fast mehr Freude damit. So habe ich immer ein Wenig ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich an dir Anlage denk.
Ich selbst habe nie nach dem Preis des Zeugs gesucht/gefragt.


----------



## henderson m. (9. April 2014)

wollte keinen neuen thread aufmachen - wie hieß nochmal das MIC das man auf verschiedene Kopfhörern mit magnet raufmachen kann ?
Wird oft als Alternative für das Zalman genannt.

danke


----------



## Icedaft (9. April 2014)

Modmic? AntLion Audio — Welcome


----------



## henderson m. (9. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Modmic? AntLion Audio — Welcome


 
jo absolute danke !!!


----------



## blauebanane (11. April 2014)

den Audio Technica ATH-M50 gibts zurzeit für 77 € bei redcoon, falls jemand interessiert ist  
http://www.redcoon.de/B533922-Audio...on_Bügelhörer?refId=affilinet&refId=affilinet


----------



## Thallassa (12. April 2014)

Aus meinernachbarschaft (münchen haidhausen) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taugt der was / jemand interesse?


----------



## The_Trasher (12. April 2014)

Creek baut eigentlich schon recht gute CD Player. Ist halt die Frage an welche Lautsprecher das Teil soll. 

Preis: Wahrscheinlich vierstellig... 

Also ich bin weit davon entfernt mir so nen' CD Player anzuschaffen^^


----------



## Thallassa (12. April 2014)

ich hab nicht nachgefragt, aber unter "sehr günstig" stelle ich mir nicht vierstellig vor. Naja, für mich uninteressant, da ich keinen Player benötige.


----------



## The_Trasher (12. April 2014)

Naja, falls es ein Destiny 2 sein sollte denke ich das er mindestens 1000€ möchte. Liegt neu bei einem Straßenpreis von ~1600€.

Für mich auch vollkommen uninteressant, meinen Franzosen hab ich ja noch nicht lange


----------



## BlackNeo (12. April 2014)

Sehr günstig wären da wohl 900-1000€. Der Destiny soll ein super Player sein.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. April 2014)

hab mir bei ebay nen DAC/KHV von SMSL geschossen. Ich werd mal berichten wie es so klingt wenn er da ist 
Vielleicht isses der neue E10


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2014)

Ich reparier/verbesser grad einen uralten Lenco LA-700 Vollverstärker.

Habe selten so was eigenartiges gesehen.
Volldiskret, absolut überdimensionierte Bauteile, gute Endtransistoren, gammelige Elkos, chaotische und ziemlich amateurhafte Verkabelung, schlimmste Lötqualität, die ich jemals gesehen habe.

Das ganze mit einem richtig dicken Trafo zusammen in einem sehr robusten Gehäuse mit schöner Alufront und Röhrendisplay.

Die Anschlüsse sind wieder allerbilligster Natur.

Total eigenartiges Gerät. Wirkt irgendwie so, als hätte da jemand angefangen, ein High-End Gerät zu planen, diesen Plan dann verworfen und auf Halbweg zur Mittelklasse ungeschwenkt...


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2014)

Das ist nichts ungewöhnliches, sondern der Charme der 70er! So sind früher Verstärker gebaut worden!

Die Verkabelung dürfte dabei kaum amateurhaft, sondern eher nach heutiger Sicht ungewöhnlich sein. Freie bzw. mehr oder weniger freie Verdrahtung war früher ja normal, jemand der nur Platinen und SMD kennt wird das ungewöhnlich finden.

Die Elkos sind bei solch alten Teilen selbstverständlich nicht mehr in 1A Zustand, das ist aber nicht der Konzeption des Geräts geschuldet, sondern dem Alter.


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2014)

Sonderlich begeistert bin ich davon nicht, vor allem die hauchdünnen Käbelchen zum Ausgang gehen mir auf den Wecker.

Die beiden großen Glättungselkos sind deshalb so schief, weil ich sie ersetzt hab, und die Neuen etwas zu groß waren -> 1cm erhöht mit Kabeln angeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab jetzt mal eine Kaltgerätebuchse drangepackt, deren Erde mit mit 470R 5W (lag grad rum) an die Schaltungsmasse pack. Verstärker ohne Erdung mag ich schonmal gar nicht, und das alte Netzkabel war mir mit 0,5m eh zu kurz.

Ich denke, ich werd direkt die Audioausgänge an der Endstufe suchen und irgendwo noch 4 Polklemmen unterbringen, die dann direkt besaftet werden. Ohne komische Schalter, minikabel oder dünne Leiterbahnen dazwischen.

Aber erstmal die offensichtlichen Defekte beheben. Eine kalte Lötstelle und einen ausgelaufenen Elko.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2014)

Kleine Frage an die Elektrik Fachleute hier.

Kann es sein das ein analoger Stromzähler die verbrauchte Energie beim Abspielen von Musik nicht richtig erfassen kann, weil die Stromentnahme zu ungleichförmig ist? Wenn ich richtig aufdrehe und der Amp im Schnitt über 350-400 Watt aus der Steckdose zieht, dann kann ich das wunderbar auf dem Oszilloskop sehen. Der Stromzähler misst aber viel zu wenig. Die Stromaufnahme ist je nach Musik extrem am schwanken. Sobald ich 350 Watt Sinus Last draufgebe ist alles i.O.
Diese Steckdosen Messgeräte können es ebenfalls nicht. Die springen alle auf 0 Watt sobald die Last stark anfängt zu pendeln. Bei Sinuslast aber alles i.O. Also bezahle ich weniger, als ich verbrauche wenn ich laut höre? Geil!


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2014)

Was ist denn das für ein Amp, der so viel Leistung zieht? Class A mit ordentlich Leistung? Röhre?


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2014)

Das ist allerdings ne gute Frage 
Unser Krell würde unter Vollast den 750W Ringkern fast ausreizen, aber da sprengt es lange davor erst die Ohren und dann die Lautsprecher :o


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2014)

Class D Subwoofer Amp. Nen Canton Sub 1200R.


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2014)

Das kommt mir jetzt aber arg spanisch vor, dass der wirklich 350-400W zieht... Bist du sicher? Wenn ja, dann werden das wohl nur ganz kurze Spikes bei Basskicks sein?


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2014)

Class D an nem Sub und dann 350W dauerhaft? Ja ne is klar...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2014)

Ob es nen Class D ist kann ich selber nicht sagen, das hab ich ausm Netz. Angegeben ist der mit 500W RMS und 700 Watt Peak. Nen Kaltgeräte kabel hat er und das Oszi mit der 5A Stromzange ist eigentlich ziemlich genau.


----------



## Knäcke (15. April 2014)

Der AKG K 701 ist immer mal bei Otto-Versand für 149,99€ zzgl Versandt zu haben.

Vielleicht nehmen die das Produkt aus dem Programm und verkaufen die Rückläufer zu dem Kurs, aber ich denke auch dann kann man sich nicht über den Preis beschweren.

Habe mir jedenfalls eben einen geordert und jetzt ist er leider schon wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. April 2014)

Wie viele Hits hatte die Neue Deutsche Welle ?`Wo kann ich davon am besten ne Audio CD kaufen ? Oder auch als FLAC Download, aber lieber ne gebrauchte CD. Achja, das Original meine ich von früher mit Markus. nicht gemasterte Sachen


----------



## debalz (16. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wie viele Hits hatte die Neue Deutsche Welle ?`Wo kann ich davon am besten ne Audio CD kaufen ? Oder auch als FLAC Download, aber lieber ne gebrauchte CD. Achja, das Original meine ich von früher mit Markus. nicht gemasterte Sachen


sowas hört man auf Kassette!


----------



## Zappaesk (16. April 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> sowas hört man auf Kassette!



Ganz sicher nicht! Zum einen weil praktisch niemand mehr ein Abspielgerät hat (ich selbst seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr) und zum zweiten weil es erbärmlich klingt. Dagegen ist ja mp3 audiophil!


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2014)

Wählt Ndw: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## debalz (16. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht! Zum einen weil praktisch niemand mehr ein Abspielgerät hat (ich selbst seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr) und zum zweiten weil es erbärmlich klingt. Dagegen ist ja mp3 audiophil!


Hallo guten Morgen! sollte ein Spaß sein  - auch wenn ich noch eine Original Nena-Kassette habe werde ich die sicher nicht mehr abspielen sondern nur als Andenken aufbewahren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. April 2014)

Habe leider kein Kassettenlaufwerk im PC.  Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Wäre ja richtig Stylisch. 

Die CD von icedaft werde ich mir dann mal wohl bestellen, die gebrauchten sind ja billig. Geht ja eher ums haben und weniger ums hören


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. April 2014)

So der SMSL ist da und meinen neuen DT990 hol ich gerade ab. Hab vorhin allerdings Probleme mit dem SPDIF-Splitter, der vorhin gekommen ist. Der NR1602 funktioniert perfekt. Der SMSL bekommt kein Signal

Nachtrag: DT990 600Ohm für nur 220€ gekauft (laut Preis auf Karton 299€)


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bitte um Rat:
Habe meine DT770 Pro 250 ohm noch komplett unverstärkt an irgendwelchen Geräten (Nexus 7 oder Galaxy SII) 

Habt ihr nen KHV für kleines Geld an der Hand?
Nen Kollege von mir hat welche aus Amerika (electric avenue - son selbstgebauter)


----------



## Icedaft (25. April 2014)

FiiO E7 Kopfhörerverstärker Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. April 2014)

Der gefällt mir aber warum der und nicht der E11?


----------



## JPW (25. April 2014)

Meine Suche nach einem KHV ist auch immer noch Küche vorbei. 

Der oDAC gefällt mir nicht, von den Anschlüssen her. 

Es wird wohl auf Schiit Magni und Modi oder Yulong U100 rauslaufen. 
Letzteren fände ich noch besser, aber wo kriege ich den nach Deutschland? In deutschen Shops ist er nicht erhältlich. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Tamaudio seriös ist? Die sind ja in China, bieten aber Free Shipping.


----------



## The_Trasher (26. April 2014)

In Deutschland meist nur gebraucht. Oder du fragst einen örtlichen Hifi-Händler ob der dieser einen bestellt. Das der natürlich ordentlich aufschlägt sollte klar sein.. 
Tamaudio jetzt in puncto Produktqualität oder mehr in Richtung Garantie, Zuverlässigkeit usw.? Rein vom Aufbau würde ich aber sagen > Seriös. Würde aber nur per Pay-Pal zahlen, Überweisungen nach Asien sind schweineteuer (mind. 30€ Bearbeitungsgebühr der Bank), Überweisung von EZB an Chinesische Zentral Bank, erst dann zum Händler, das das Geld ankommt ist nicht mal garantiert..)


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2014)

Mal ne Frage an euch.
Ich habe ja die Abacus C-Box.
Wenn ich das mitgelieferte Kabel nicht im PC stecken habe, sondern einfach nur rausziehe, dann brummen die Lautsprecher arg laut.
Woran liegt das? Ist das normal, weil das 3,5 mm-Ende nirgends drin ist, oder ist das Kabel einfach minderwertig?
Die 3,5mm-Klinke ist auch nicht ganz gerade.


----------



## soth (26. April 2014)

mp4audio und pc-hifi-shop führen den Yulong U100, bei Letzterem ist er allerdings zurzeit ausverkauft.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. April 2014)

Heute meinen SR6006 mit dem Denon X4000 verglichen... Hab den Denon geordert


----------



## JPW (26. April 2014)

soth schrieb:


> mp4audio und pc-hifi-shop führen den Yulong U100, bei Letzterem ist er allerdings zurzeit ausverkauft.


 
Also bei mp4 audio kostet der fast 100euro mehr. Das sehe ich nicht ein. 
Dann bestelle ich den bei Tam Audio per PayPal. Oder würdet ihr davon abraten?


----------



## soth (26. April 2014)

Ui, inzwischen sind die auf ebay ja ziemlich günstig, ich hatte noch um die 200€ im Kopf. 
Ich persönlich sehe nichts, was gegen eine Bestellung über ebay sprechen würde.


----------



## JPW (26. April 2014)

Ne von eBay halte ich nicht soviel. Habe da noch nichtmal Einen Account... 
Ich denke ich gebe Tam Audio eine Chance.


----------



## Sync (28. April 2014)

Hab mir das neue Xperia Z2 gegönnt. Und muss sagen, dass ist klanglich (ich meine mit Kopfhörer natürlich) ein krasser Unterschied zu meinem alten Samsung Galaxy S3. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass bei Smartphones solche Unterschiede existieren..


----------



## Dustin91 (28. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch.
> Ich habe ja die Abacus C-Box.
> Wenn ich das mitgelieferte Kabel nicht im PC stecken habe, sondern einfach nur rausziehe, dann brummen die Lautsprecher arg laut.
> Woran liegt das? Ist das normal, weil das 3,5 mm-Ende nirgends drin ist, oder ist das Kabel einfach minderwertig?
> Die 3,5mm-Klinke ist auch nicht ganz gerade.


 
Help! I need somebody! Help!


----------



## Robonator (29. April 2014)

Mir wollte jemand tatsächlich weiss machen das Blu-Ray Filme nur so groß sind weil der Sound dort unkomprimiert ist 
Nach seiner Aussage nimmt der Sound bei einem 50GB Film ca 48GB ein und das Video ansich ist gar nicht so groß.
Als ich ihn fragte wie er auf solchen Bullshit käme sagte er ich solle glauben was ich will denn ihm wurde das an seiner Universität beigebracht


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Help! I need somebody! Help!


Die Leitung wird (unabhängig von der Qualität) zur Antenne, wenn sie nur an einem Ende eingesteckt ist. Etwas rauschen ist da normal. Dass du da so extrem viel Rauschen hast, spricht aber dafür, dass ein Gerät direkt an der Leitung ordentlich EMV verursacht.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2014)

Ok, danke für die Antwort


----------



## XP1500Monster (29. April 2014)

Das habe ich in dem Schrank von meinem Vater gefunden....Hilfe, welche DT770-Version ist das? Der ist jetzt über meine Xonar DGX (KH-Verstärker auf höchster Stufe) und ein Behringer KX1200 angeschlossen und ist relativ laut. Leider hört man ein deutliches Hintergrundrauschen.


----------



## Icedaft (29. April 2014)

Den würde ich stumpf mal nach Beyerdynamic zur Revision/Überprüfung schicken.


----------



## XP1500Monster (29. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Den würde ich stumpf mal nach Beyerdynamic zur Revision/Überprüfung schicken.


 
Machen die das denn nach so langer Zeit? Ich kann mich erinnern das der schon in dem Schrank lag als ich noch klein war, der dürfte mindestens 10-15 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben (Ich bin 16), wenn nicht mehr.
Ich habe bei Beyerdynamics Ersatzteile gefunden...(beyerdynamic Kopfhörer Ersatzteile und Headset Ersatzteile im Shop bestellen). Falls ich dafür mal Ersatzteile kaufe; sind das die richtigen?


----------



## Icedaft (29. April 2014)

Schick ihn ein. Oft bekommt man sogar neue Polster umsonst dafür.


----------



## XP1500Monster (29. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Schick ihn ein. Oft bekommt man sogar neue Polster umsonst dafür.


 
Danke für den Tipp! Werde ich so bald wie möglich machen.
Mal so ne Frage: Gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem DT 770 (250 Ohm) und dem DT 770 pro (250 ohm)?


----------



## Icedaft (29. April 2014)

Der Pro hat statt des glatten eine Spiralkabel Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro Studio-Kopfhrer weitere Unterschiede wüsste ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## JPW (29. April 2014)

Die Pro Versionen haben in der Regel einen höheren Anpressdruck.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. April 2014)

Das Kopfband ist noch neun anderes. Die Pro haben nicht so das luftige Gefühl, wenn man sie auf dem Kopf hat. Das Spiralkabel neigt auch dazu an der Seite zu ziehen. Ich empfehle die normale Version


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Das Kopfband ist noch neun anderes. Die Pro haben nicht so das luftige Gefühl, wenn man sie auf dem Kopf hat. Das Spiralkabel neigt auch dazu an der Seite zu ziehen. Ich empfehle die normale Version


 Kann ich so unterschreiben. Die Pro sitzen meinem Gefühl nach zu stramm auf dem Kopf.


----------



## Hänschen (30. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Harhar  ...  ich hatte das dringende Bedürfnis mir einen Mini Monitor Basic Mk2 Bausatz zuzulegen


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2014)

Ich hatte erst Probleme damit die Chassis zu finden...


----------



## Hänschen (30. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst Probleme damit die Chassis zu finden...



Sind 5-Zöller .... 20 Euro etwa der Hochtöner, 30 Euro etwa der Tiefmitteltöner ... fast bis 40Hz runter (die Angaben bei den Bausatzanbietern sind falsch abgeschrieben aus der fehlerhaften Magazin-Beschreibung).


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Mai 2014)

Hura, hura! Mein X4000 ist da!


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hura, hura! Mein X4000 ist da!


 Für meinen hab ich ein paar Noctua Lüfter bestellt, damit er nicht immer ausgeht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Mai 2014)

Lüfter hätte ich nofalls noch da. Ne ganze Schublade voll BlackNoise


----------



## godfather22 (6. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, wie man den Bügel vom Audio-Technica ATH-M50 bequemer machen kann? Der verwendete Schaumstoff ist ein bisschen zu weich und nach einiger Zeit drückt der Bügel auf den Kopf...


----------



## ebastler (7. Mai 2014)

Hm, schick mal ein Foto, dann kann man eventuell mehr sagen!

Hat hier jemand Grado-Kppfhörer? Mein Vater hat die SR225i. Akustisch hervorragend, aber vom Tragekomfort her grausam. Nach ner Stundr Musikhören kriegt man Kopfweh, weil die so komisch auf Ohren und Schläfen drücken.
Kann man da was machen?


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Mai 2014)

Phoebus defekt, in RMA und jetzt mit ALC892 unterwegs 
Wie können Leute sowas aushalten? 


Und bald darf ich auch damit auskommen müssen: http://www.amazon.de/Turtle-Beach-E...d=1399470541&sr=8-5&keywords=turtle+beach+ps3
Und für ein 2. Paar KH bin ich als Student zu geizig 
Wehe der BD-Support beeilt sich nicht 


Wie lang hats bei euch gedauert, bis der KH repariert wurde?


----------



## Thallassa (7. Mai 2014)

/trollmode: bei den ganzen defekten beyer hier im forum wird der hersteller schon wissen, wieso er 20 jahre ersatzteilgarantie gibt, weil man die teile jedes jahr zur reparatur schicken darf xD


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Mai 2014)

heute ist mein kleiner KHV angekommen (ebay)
Für den Preis macht der seine Sache echt gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2014)

Was spricht dagegen einen Kopfhörer selber zu reparieren? Ist ja nun kein hochkompliziertes Teil...


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Mai 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> /trollmode: bei den ganzen defekten beyer hier im forum wird der hersteller schon wissen, wieso er 20 jahre ersatzteilgarantie gibt, weil man die teile jedes jahr zur reparatur schicken darf xD


 

Er ist nicht wirklich kaputt, bei tiefen Tönen fängt nur irgendein Bauteil an zu vibrieren/rattern 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen einen Kopfhörer selber zu reparieren? Ist ja nun kein hochkompliziertes Teil...


 
Weil ich noch Garantie hab


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen einen Kopfhörer selber zu reparieren? Ist ja nun kein hochkompliziertes Teil...


 
Kommt drauf an was kaputt ist. Alles kann man da beileibe auch nicht selber reparieren.

Und innerhalb der Garantie wäre er ja blöd!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> heute ist mein kleiner KHV angekommen
> 
> Für den Preis macht der seine Sache echt gut


 
Da wird vermutlich noch mehr gehen, wenn du ein gescheites Netzteil dranhängst!


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Mai 2014)

Denke auch. Ich muss nur mal eins finden

Wenn ich mich recht erinner waren es 24V 0,5A

Hast du ne Empfehlung? In dem Kleinbereich kenn ich mich nicht aus


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Weil ich noch Garantie hab


 Ok, guter Grund.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was kaputt ist. Alles kann man da beileibe auch nicht selber reparieren.
> 
> Und innerhalb der Garantie wäre er ja blöd!


 Die Spule kann man sicher nicht selber wickeln aber meist ist es ja Kabel oder Gehäuse, was kaputt geht. In der Garantie würde ich auch nicht selber beigehen außer es ist was billiges. Dann kauf ich es lieber selber, anstatt auf meinen Ohrenwärmer zu warten.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ok, guter Grund.
> 
> 
> Die Spule kann man sicher nicht selber wickeln aber meist ist es ja Kabel oder Gehäuse, was kaputt geht. In der Garantie würde ich auch nicht selber beigehen außer es ist was billiges. Dann kauf ich es lieber selber, anstatt auf meinen Ohrenwärmer zu warten.


 
Also bei meinen Sennheisern HD25 hat die Sicke aufgegeben, da machste selber nix...


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2014)

Das stimmt wohl. War das noch in der Gewährleistung?


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Mai 2014)

Ne, das Ding war uralt (20 Jahre?) - gibts aber immer noch!


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2014)

Bei den Magnat-LS meines Vaters haben sich die Schaumstoffsicken förmlich in Luft aufgelöst.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Mai 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei den Magnat-LS meines Vaters haben sich die Schaumstoffsicken förmlich in Luft aufgelöst.


 
Kann man richten lassen, ist bei Boxen aus den 80ern ein häufiges Problem.


----------



## Diavel (7. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Grado-Kppfhörer? Mein Vater hat die SR225i. Akustisch hervorragend, aber vom Tragekomfort her grausam. Nach ner Stundr Musikhören kriegt man Kopfweh, weil die so komisch auf Ohren und Schläfen drücken.
> Kann man da was machen?


 
Hey, man kann größere Pads aufziehen. Das Problem ist die in Deutschland zu bekommen. Grado hat hier imho den Vertrieb eingestellt. In Deutschland haben die absolute Mondpreise verlangt die anscheinend nicht durchsetzbar waren.
Musst mal bei Ebay schauen. Allerdings verändert sich dadurch der Klang immens (teilweise sind die Earpads der einzige "echte" unterschied zwischen den Modellen.)


----------



## ebastler (7. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info...
Weißt du, ob es irgendwo eine Liste o.Ä. gibt, mit allen Pads und ihren Effekten? Das Beschaffen sollte nicht das Problem sein, gerade, weil mein Vater diesen Sommer einige Monate in den USA arbeitet.

Gibt es da eine gute Adresse, wo ich mich erkundigen könnte?


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Mai 2014)

Mal kurz eine Frage, die vlt. nicht ganz hier hingehört, aber ich denke doch, dass mir vermutlich hier am besten geholfen werden kann: 
Welchen Player benutzt ihr zum Abspielen eurer .Flac Dateien?

(Am besten währe natürlich was gratis aber im Notfall kann ich auch ein paar Euro locker machen.)

und um auch noch was sinnvolles zu dem Thread hier beizutragen:
Von nervous testpilot gibt es sein gesamtes Werk in brauchbarer Qualität (FLAC's). Wenn man so wie ich auf elektronische Musik steht, wo hin und wieder auch noch ein Instrument herauszuhören ist, dann ist das wohl eine der wenigen guten Bezugsquellen. Einen paar Stücke kriegt man auch, indem man sich Frozen Synapse mit Soundtrack holt. (btw. ein super Rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel in Richtung XCOM). Ist aber sicher nicht jedermanns Sache!


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Mai 2014)

Foobar am PC (eher selten), bubbleUPNP am Handy und den fetten Streamer an der Anlage.


----------



## ebastler (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Ich hör eigentlich nur CDs. Mein PC hat weder eine Soundarte noch einen externen DAC, und mein CD Player liest nur "klassische" Audio CDs. Hab mich daher nir mit .flac bescgäftigt.

PowerAmp auf meinem Handy kriegt die jedenfalls auf, aber da ich damit eh nur im Zug/Bus hör, wo genug Lärm um mich herum ist, hab ich da aus Platzgründen nur .mp3 oder .m4a


----------



## Yam2k (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Benutze für .flac, aber auch alle anderen Formate am PC foobar, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Mai 2014)

Ich verwende für FLAC und mp3 den guten alten Winamp. Hab mich irgendwie dran gewöhnt. Foobar gefällt mir optisch gar nicht.


----------



## ebastler (8. Mai 2014)

@DaxTrose: Danke fürs Verschieben!

@Topic: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Aufstellung der Lautsprecher sollte akustisch eher ungeschickt sein, oder? Dank Zweitmonitor ist der Abstand zur Sitzposition unterschiedlich, aber das ist mir egal, da ich mich zum Musikhören eh aufs Sofa setz, da sitz ich dann richtig.

Die Tischplatte und Wandnähe sind etwas kontraproduktiv, nehme ich an? Lautsprecher sind zwei Boston Audio M25.

Lautsprecherständer wären schon ewig geplant (mein Papa braucht auch welche, und hat da was Nettes entworfen), aber noch sind wir nie dazu gekommen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Mai 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Mal kurz eine Frage, die vlt. nicht ganz hier hingehört, aber ich denke doch, dass mir vermutlich hier am besten geholfen werden kann:
> Welchen Player benutzt ihr zum Abspielen eurer .Flac Dateien?
> 
> (Am besten währe natürlich was gratis aber im Notfall kann ich auch ein paar Euro locker machen.)
> ...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ig-wiedergeben-fuer-bestes-klangerlebnis.html


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Diese Aufstellung der Lautsprecher sollte akustisch eher ungeschickt sein, oder? Dank Zweitmonitor ist der Abstand zur Sitzposition unterschiedlich, aber das ist mir egal, da ich mich zum Musikhören eh aufs Sofa setz, da sitz ich dann richtig.


 
Ungeschickt für die Nutzung am PC, aber wenns am Sofa passt und du überwiegend da Musik hörst passt es schon.



ebastler schrieb:


> Die Tischplatte und Wandnähe sind etwas kontraproduktiv, nehme ich an? Lautsprecher sind zwei Boston Audio M25.


 
Ich kenne jetzt die Boxen nicht, aber generell stört Tisch und Wand erst mal nicht - wenn die Boxen daraufhin abgestimmt worden sind. Das sind leider die allerwenigsten, insofern könnte etwas mehr Wandabstand nichts schaden. Wenn du eh auf dem Sofa hockst zum Musik hören, dann kannst du ja für diese Situation die Boxen nach vorne an die Tischkante ziehen. Der Aufwand dafür hält sich ja in engen Grenzen.



ebastler schrieb:


> Lautsprecherständer wären schon ewig geplant (mein Papa braucht auch welche, und hat da was Nettes entworfen), aber noch sind wir nie dazu gekommen...


 
Ständer alleine lösen das Problem nur dann, wenn die Position auf der die Ständer stehen und deren Höhe auch geeignet ist.




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ig-wiedergeben-fuer-bestes-klangerlebnis.html


 
Wobei das natürlich nur für die Wiedergabe der Dateien am (Windows)PC gilt!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. Mai 2014)

@silent-hunter000: Ich höre fast gar keine .flac, da ich .mp3 oder unkomprimierte .wav nutze. Aber eigentlich egal, da ich für alles foobar nutze und glücklich damit bin.

Abgesehen davon hat manch einer vielleicht mitbekommen, dass Apple wohl ein Angebot zur Übernahme von Beats abgegeben hat, siehe u.a. diese beiden Spiegel-Artikel.
Apple bietet für Beats von Dr. Dre: Analyse - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Beats by Dr. Dre: Warum Apple die Kopfhörer-Firma kaufen könnte - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Mich kümmert das recht wenig, ganz überraschend finde ich es aber auch nicht. Biete jedenfalls Platz zum Diskutieren und viel Platz zum Lästern und Haten.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (9. Mai 2014)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> @silent-hunter000: Ich höre fast gar keine .flac, da ich .mp3 oder unkomprimierte .wav nutze. Aber eigentlich egal, da ich für alles foobar nutze und glücklich damit bin.


Danke für die Auskünfte:
Habe mir jetzt mal schnell winamp geholt, werde mich aber am Wochenende mit der Einrichtung von footbar beschäftigen


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2014)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon hat manch einer vielleicht mitbekommen, dass Apple wohl ein Angebot zur Übernahme von Beats abgegeben hat, siehe u.a. diese beiden Spiegel-Artikel.
> Apple bietet für Beats von Dr. Dre: Analyse - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Beats by Dr. Dre: Warum Apple die Kopfhörer-Firma kaufen könnte - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Mich kümmert das recht wenig, ganz überraschend finde ich es aber auch nicht. Biete jedenfalls Platz zum Diskutieren und viel Platz zum Lästern und Haten.


 Die FAZ trifft es ganz gut:

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/apple-will-beats-kaufen-hoert-ihr-schlecht-12931122.html


----------



## SamSoNight (9. Mai 2014)

Pass wie Arsch auf Eimer würde ich sagen  Ähnliche Produkte (Design > Technik), ähnliche Preispolitik (zu teuer), ähnliches Marketing (Buzzwords everywhere) und ähnliche Klientel (wohlhabend, hip, urban)

Ja ich weiß, Vorurteile, aber es steckt halt auch Wahrheit drin.


----------



## ebastler (9. Mai 2014)

Nur ein Unterschied: Apple hat teure Produkte mit gutem Design, die technisch auch gut sind.

Beats hat teure Produkte mit (teilweise) gutem Design, die technisch Schrott sind


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Nur ein Unterschied: Apple hat teure Produkte mit gutem Design, die technisch auch gut sind.
> 
> Beats hat teure Produkte mit (teilweise) gutem Design, die technisch Schrott sind


 Apple technisch gut? Aber nicht in Sachen Sound...


----------



## ebastler (9. Mai 2014)

Naja, ein iPhone fährt, so weit ich weiß, mit jedem Android Schlitten.

Und der Chinasoundchip meines 2006er MacBooks schlägt mit 80€ Kopfhörern und einigermaßen gescheiten mp3s den gammeligen Realtek Chip meines Asus Gryphon um Welten...


----------



## Thallassa (9. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, ein iPhone fährt, so weit ich weiß, mit jedem Android Schlitten.



So ein HTC One fährt mit jedem iPhone Schlitten. Natürlich ist die Masse an Androiden Soundtechnisch schlechter, allerdings gibt es vielleicht 10 iPhones gegenüber 1000 Androiden - klar, dass da der absolute Anteil überwiegt.
Schlecht sind die iPhones aber natürlich ganz und gar nicht!

Auch die Kopfhörer taugen nicht so viel, was im Newsthread kaum einer einsehen wollte


----------



## ebastler (9. Mai 2014)

Oh, okay. Jedenfalls zu Zeiten, in denen mein One X+ aktuell war, war das iPhone 4s glaube ich noch das klanglich beste Handy, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Wobei mein X+ auch echt okay ist. Jedenfalls um Welten besser als mein beknacktes Mainboard...

Ich erwarte ja keinen High-End Klang von so nem Onboardchip, aber wenigstens sauber genug, dass ich nicht nach 2min Musikhören entweder den Rechner abschalt, oder auf Death Metal wechsel, weil es da nicht stört, dass das halbe Spektrum krumm rauskommt, sollte man erwarten können, bei einem 150€ Board....
Naja, irgendwann gibts nen DAC. Aber mit so einem CD Player hab ich eh kaum Interesse an einem DAC^^

Die neuen Apple-Kopfhörer hat mir ein Freund mit seinem 5er auch mal gezeigt, er fand sie super, für mich klangen sie ziemlich gaga...


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, ein iPhone fährt, so weit ich weiß, mit jedem Android Schlitten.


 
Der Glaube versetzt Berge...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> sollte man erwarten können, bei einem 150€ Board....


 Ein Mainboard ist dafür da, CPU, Arbeitsspeicher, Erweiterungskarten und evtl. auch noch interne und externe Peripherie miteinander zu verbinden.

Eine Soundkarte ist dafür da, digitale Audiodateien bestmöglich wiederzugeben oder aufzunehmen.

Mein Mainboard hat 200€ gekostet, darum schließe ich noch lange keinen AVR oder Kopfhörer daran an. Onboard Sound gibt es nur, damit man schonmal ein paar Systemsounds hört, wenn die Soundkarte noch nicht lieferbar ist!




ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, ein iPhone fährt, so weit ich weiß, mit jedem Android Schlitten.


Das glaub ich eher weniger.  Nur weil es toll aussieht und teuer ist, heist es noch lange nicht das es auch besser ist.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. Mai 2014)

Ja, der FAZ-Artikel fasst es gut zusammen, auch etwas umfangreicher als der Spiegel. Und letztlich stimmt es ja auch so: viele wollen die Beats hauptsächlich für den Hals, nicht für die Ohren. Sprich, es muss "gut" aussehen (darüber kann man streiten) und ein fetter Name sein. Ist bei anderen Artikeln, ich würde behaupten Schuhen etwa, ja kaum anders. Beats sind Schmuck, keine Wiedergabegeräte. Dass das funktioniert, sieht man ja an den Zahlen.

So viel Angriffsfläche Apple auch bietet, muss ich zudem ebastler zustimmen, dass Apple oftmals in der Tat auch solide Technik verbaut. Zumindest in der Vergangenheit; inzwischen gibt es gerne auch Alternativen, die mithalten oder besser sind.


----------



## Diavel (10. Mai 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> So ein HTC One fährt mit jedem iPhone Schlitten. Natürlich ist die Masse an Androiden Soundtechnisch schlechter, allerdings gibt es vielleicht 10 iPhones gegenüber 1000 Androiden - klar, dass da der absolute Anteil überwiegt.
> Schlecht sind die iPhones aber natürlich ganz und gar nicht!


 
Also ich kenn den einen Test von GSM Arena. Da liegen HTC One M8 und das 5s immer so 1-2dB auseinander. "Schlitten fahren" sieht anders auch. Dazu kommt noch die im Netz kursierende Messung aus Hongkong die dem M8 9,x Ohm Ausgangsimpedanz attestiert.
Und ich kenn bisher keine Messung die was anderes sagt.
Ich geh allerdings davon aus, das in Europa eine andere Version des m8 verkauft wird. Aber hier misst ja kein Schwein.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2014)

Diavel schrieb:


> Also ich kenn den einen Test von GSM Arena. Da liegen HTC One M8 und das 5s immer so 1-2dB auseinander. "Schlitten fahren" sieht anders auch. Dazu kommt noch die im Netz kursierende Messung aus Hongkong die dem M8 9,x Ohm Ausgangsimpedanz attestiert.
> Und ich kenn bisher keine Messung die was anderes sagt.
> Ich geh allerdings davon aus, das in Europa eine andere Version des m8 verkauft wird. Aber hier misst ja kein Schwein.



Jetzt mal im Ernst was hat so ne Messung und das Resultat (in dB!) mit der Qualität oder ner Schlittenfahrt zu tun? Das ist ja albern!


----------



## Diavel (10. Mai 2014)

Das ist zumindest ne belastbarere Aussage als alles andere bisher XD

Anders gefragt: Kennst Du belastbare Tests welche die "Schlittenfahrt" bestätigen?


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2014)

Das das ne Aussage ist bezweifle ich nicht. Och bezweifle aber, dass die irgendeinen Wert hat - speziell zum Thema besser/schlechter


----------



## Thallassa (10. Mai 2014)

Diavel schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest ne belastbarere Aussage als alles andere bisher XD
> Anders gefragt: Kennst Du belastbare Tests welche die "Schlittenfahrt" bestätigen?



Hab ich M8 geschrieben? Nein, davon stand da nix. Ich hab vom stinknormalen HTC One geredet, welches mit WM8740 und 0,4 ohm daherkommt 
Ansonsten hilft natürlich immer ein Direktvergleich zwischen iPhone 5,4 und zB HTC One. Das SGS IV klingt auch nicht gerade schlecht, aber doch schon hörbar schlechter als das One. Was die beim M8 wieder verbrochen haben, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Diavel (10. Mai 2014)

Sorry, dachte du beziehst dich aufs aktuelle One. Kenn nur Messungen vom M7 die 2 Ohm sagen. Und den direktvergleich von M7 und iP5 hab ich selbst schon gemacht (mit UE 900, Westone W4 und Triple Fi 10). Auch da kann ich keine Schlittenfahrt bestätigen, fand das iP5 sogar subjektiv besser.


----------



## Thallassa (10. Mai 2014)

Ne, das aktuelle One hatte ich nicht in den Griffeln. Interessiert mich zum Glück auch momenten nicht, mein One funktioniert noch. Ich hab da auch gegen den Fiio X3 verglichen, was den exakt gleichen Klang (bei IEM, bei KH war der X3 n Stück besser) zur Folge hatte. Subjektiv waren auch das 4/5 (und 3) schlechter, wobei die iPhones recht anständig sind. Von Wintersportarten weg, ich kann nicht alle Androiden probegehört haben, aber ich bezweifle, dass das erste One das einzige ist, was besser war. Dem SGS IV würde ich aus dem Kopf auch nen leicht besseren Klang bescheinigen, aber da hab ich nie den Direktvergleich gemacht.
Allerdings hab ich mit meinen Um3X auch deutlich unempfindlichere IEM als du mit den TF10 und UE900


----------



## The_Trasher (13. Mai 2014)

Kleiner Kauftipp meinerseits:

Wenn derzeit jemand viel Kleingeld hat und die entsprechenden Lautsprecher dazu, sollte sich den Devialet 170 ansehen. 
Wahnsinn was dieses Teil an Technik und Klang mitbringt. Wahrscheinlich eines der Verstärker-Highlights im 21. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Thallassa (13. Mai 2014)

Viel, viel, viel, vieeeeel Kleingeld 
Warste bei H&K in Landshut?


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Mai 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Kleiner Kauftipp meinerseits:
> 
> Wenn derzeit jemand viel Kleingeld hat und die entsprechenden Lautsprecher dazu, sollte sich den Devialet 170 ansehen.
> Wahnsinn was dieses Teil an Technik und Klang mitbringt. Wahrscheinlich eines der Verstärker-Highlights im 21. Jahrhundert.



Der gefällt mir nicht, sowas kommt mir für die Anlage nicht ins Haus!
Mein nächster Verstärker fürs Wohnzimmer hat max 15W. Mehr brauchst net...


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Mai 2014)

Die Devialets sollen alle genial sein, allein dass das ein Streamer, DAC und Phono-Pre mit konfigurierbaren Eingängen in nur einem (sehr ansprechenden) Gehäuse ist, finde ich super. Die Preise sind aber auch dementsprechend und wenn man richtig dicke LS hat dann kommt man um den 240 oder gleich zwei 240er nicht rum, weil sooo viel Leistung hat der Devialet ja auch nicht.....

Ich kann nur ne LS Empfehlung machen: Tidal Piano (Cera). Ein Bekannter hat damit seine Phonar Veritas P6 next abgelöst. Hat die Piano Cera gebraucht für 6k bekommen, neu kostet die ca. 20k. Ich habe noch nie einen so lebendigen und präzisen Hochton gehört, selbst die T&A CWT 2000 oder die Dynaudio Evidence Platinum kommen da nicht ran. Es klingt komplett offen, natürlich und entspannt. Und auch Tiefbass kann die! Im the Supervisor und Evil Dub haben richtig böse reingehauen. Natürlich komt sie nicht runter in den tiefsten Keller, aber wenn man nicht oft Orgelkonzerte oder elektronische Musik mit abartigem Tiefbass hört ist es verschmerzbar^^

Dazu noch in Pyramidenmahagoni mit afaik 20 Schichten Klavierlack, das Teil schaut aus wie ein 100k€ LS. Braucht aber ordentliche Elektronik. Wir haben nen Sony TA-F707 ES und eine Mark Levinson Vor-Endstufen-Kombi verglichen, der Unterschied war gewaltig. Auch wenn man mal den CD Player gewechselt hat (ein CDX-559 ES gegen Mark Levinson No 39) war der Unterschied enorm.

Nunja, wenn man die Kohle hat und dann noch das Glück gebrauchte ML-Komponenten günstig im Netz zu finden....


----------



## JPW (13. Mai 2014)

Habe nun endlich DAC und Amp von Schiit geordert, wollte ja zuerst einen Yulong, aber nachdem der auch immer schlechter verfügbar ist und ich eh schon importieren musste, ist es dann doch Made in USA geworden. 

Werde mal berichten ob ich einen Unterschied zur Xonar D1 mit meinem DT990 Edition 250Ohm höre.


----------



## SamSoNight (14. Mai 2014)

Hm, hättest ja auch ODAC+O2 nehmen können, bekommst du aus GB.
Vorteil wäre, dass kein Zoll anfällt, da EU. Ich glaube auch die EUST (Umsatz bzw. Mehrwertssteuer) entfällt. Da würdest du ordentlich Schotter sparen. Auch die Lieferzeit dürfte schneller sein. Von der Qualität her sollen O2+ODAC genauso gut wie Magni/Modi (denke mal, dass du die Kombi bestellt hast) sein.

Unterschied wirst du bestimmt hören. Die D1 hat abartige Ausgangsimpendanz und keinen richtigen KHV.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. Mai 2014)

M-Audio BX5 D2

Wer mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt hat die BX5 zu holen, aber wegen dem Geld doch gezögert hat. Ich hab sie noch für 179 letzten Monat geholt und die sind jetzt 20 Euro günstiger, also für 159 jetzt zu haben!!


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Mai 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn man die Kohle hat und dann noch das Glück gebrauchte ML-Komponenten günstig im Netz zu finden....



Dann sollte man einen Bogen drum machen 

Im Ernst, die MLs haben nicht umsonst einen höchst zweifelhaften Ruf und sind der beste Beweis dafür, dass Verstärkerbau kein Messgerätebau ist. In dem Preisbereich gibt es wesentlich bessere und natürlicher klingende Alternativen (Accuphase, PASS, Electrocompanied, Ayon, sogar die neuen T+A können mittlerweile Musik, Acoustic Art - um mal in der Gegend zu bleiben,...), die nicht so abartig steril und leblos klingen. Auch der gute Mark hat das nach seinem Ausstieg bei ML erkannt und hat seitdem eine Menge bessere Sachen gemacht (Red Rose Music z.B.), wobei es um ihn ein wenig ruhig geworden ist. Wer weiß ob die Karriere seiner Frau ihn da ein wenig kürzer treten lässt?


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Mai 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Warste bei H&K in Landshut?



Ja, richtig 
Die hatten vor ner Woche Ausverkauf und jetzt kriegen sie die neuen Sachen rein.

PS: Laden heißt M&K


----------



## JPW (14. Mai 2014)

@SamSoNight

Danke für den Tipp, aber es ist leider schon zu spät. 
ODAC hatte ich mir auch angeguckt, aber da finde ich die Anschlüsse nicht so gut.


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> In dem Preisbereich gibt es wesentlich bessere und natürlicher klingende Alternativen (Accuphase, PASS, Electrocompanied, Ayon, sogar die neuen T+A können mittlerweile Musik, Acoustic Art - um mal in der Gegend zu bleiben,...), die nicht so abartig steril und leblos klingen.



Ich finde die ML Sachen gut, mir sind sie auch etwas zu steril, aber ihm gefällts^^ Und die Haptik ist super, aber das ist ja in der Gegend normal


----------



## Thallassa (14. Mai 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> PS: Laden heißt M&K



Ja, hab mich schon gewundert ob die wirklich H&K hießen... Aber bei meiner gestrigen Laune hab ich auch mehr an Heckler & Koch gedacht


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2014)

Fundstück, nette Sachen dabei:

9 of the World’s Most Outrageously Expensive Headphones | Gadget Lab | WIRED

BTW: Gibt es weitere Alternativen zu diesen Musikstreamern mit eingebauter Endstufe (Preisgrenze 300€  - soll in der neuen Küche für etwas LaLa sorgen  )?:

http://www.amazon.de/Denon-DRA-N5-K...8&qid=1400138833&sr=1-1&keywords=Denon+DRA-N5

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0050PRQWA/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00DUCZBZY/...de=df0&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B00DUCZBZY


----------



## soth (15. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht noch den TEAC Reference 700 schwarz (NP-H750-B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## debalz (15. Mai 2014)

Noch ein Vorschlag : Sonos PLAY:1 schwarz, 1x RJ-45


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2014)

Stimmt, den hatte ich vergessen in der Aufstellung, obwohl der mir eigentlich von der Verarbeitung/Optik/Anschlüsse am besten gefallen hat.

Gefunden habe ich noch den Philips Fidelio A2 (AW2000/10) Wireless HiFi Receiver ohne Lautsprecher (2x 50 W Leistung, Internetradio, Spotify) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## debalz (15. Mai 2014)

Ich fand den sonos-Klang richtig gut für die Größe, ist halt die Frage was deine Ansprüche sind und wie groß die Küche ist....


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2014)

Das System ist aber auch die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken. Für Stereo benötige ich 2x den Sonos 1 plus den Sonos Bridge bzw. Sonos Connect + extra Steckdose je Teil, billig ist was andes.


----------



## debalz (15. Mai 2014)

jo, deswegen habe ich mir bei ähnlichem Vorhaben 2 kleine Aktivmonitore in die Küche gestellt die an Handy oder Tablet drangehängt werden, damit ist Zugang zu Cloud, Netzradion etc dabei und klingt besser...


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2014)

Hersteller? Typ?


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Mai 2014)

Also wenn du genug Kohle hast: Die Abacus C-Box 2 ist klein und hat sehr guten Klang.
Jedoch könnten das Perlen vor die Säue sein, wenn die einfach nebenher in der Küche dudeln.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn man das Geld nicht sieht, eine feine Sache. Da fehlen dann aber noch der Netzwerkzugang/Airplay-Adapter, dann wären wir schon bei 600€ für ein "Küchenradio".

Ich alleine wäre vielleicht noch verrückt genug so etwas zu tun, meine Frau würde mich aber dann wahrscheinlich entmündigen lassen.....


----------



## debalz (15. Mai 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Hersteller? Typ?


Presonus Eris 4.5
bin sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen - meine Küche ist aber auch nur ca. 2x4m...
kleiner aber auch teurer sind die : Genelec 6010 BPM

wenns kabellos sein muss könnte man den an die Monitore hängen und Handy/ Tablet per Bluetooth koppeln: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/...uetooth-audio-devices-980-000560-a688755.html


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Mai 2014)

Marantz Consolette! Die hat mal 999€ gekostet und liegt jetzt bei 300!
Das Teil klingt richtig gut.

Marantz Consolette MS7000 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knäcke (23. Mai 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich den AKG K 701 Klang als KH in geschlossener Ausführung?

Vielleicht kennt jemand einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer mit ähnlicher Abstimmung.


----------



## SamSoNight (23. Mai 2014)

Die Soundmagic HP100 sollen sehr neutral sein.

Der K550 geht auch in Richtung neutral.

Die Shure SRH840 oder SRH940 könnten auch gefallen.

Aber so ganz auf K701 Niveau dürften sie nicht sein, vor allem bei der Bühne nicht. Das lässt die Bauart einfach nicht zu.


----------



## Thallassa (23. Mai 2014)

NAD VISO HP50 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Focal Spirit Professional Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland machen ihr Werk ne gute Ecke besser in der Kategorie.


----------



## Knäcke (23. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Die werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Azzteredon (26. Mai 2014)

Hatt vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung für Lautsprecher? Bisher liebäugle ich mit den Nubert 381/383 und den Imagination 2... 

jemand eventuell Alternativen parat?  Preisrahmen 500-600€ 

Verstärker ist ein Denon PMA-425R 

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (26. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Selbstbau?

New Orange Bamboo Bausatz - Lautsprechershop von blue planet acoustic


----------



## The_Trasher (28. Mai 2014)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> jemand eventuell Alternativen parat?  Preisrahmen 500-600€
> Verstärker ist ein Denon PMA-425R


 
Mach dir nen Thread auf.
Bilder, Skizzen vom Hörplatz
Hörgewohnheiten
Sitzabstand
usw.

Alles was dazu gehört rein.


----------



## The_Trasher (2. Juni 2014)

Hat schon jemand die neuen Beats gehört?
Oder sind die noch gar nicht in den Läden?


----------



## ebastler (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hab schonmal ne Vermutung, wie die klingen werden...
Wusste nichtmal, dass neue kommen, werd ich aber testen, wenn ich sie seh. Man muss ja wissen, ob man sich über die weiterhin lustig machen darf oder nicht.


----------



## SamSoNight (3. Juni 2014)

Heilige ********, nachdem meine original DT 990 Pads nach einer missglückten Reinigung flach und muffig waren, hab' ich mir neue gegönnt, auch original. Die sind aber definitiv anders, als die, die mit dem Hörer kamen. Viel fester and dicker. Der Sound hat sich krass geändert, ob das gut oder schlecht ist, muss ich noch testen.


----------



## wiitii1000 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich will an dieser Stelle einfach nicht meine Meinung zu beats loswerden...
Außerdem wurden die von der Marke mit dem Apfel gekauft. Ich glaube Apple lässt sich da was ganz raffiniertes einfallen, damit das ganze nur noch mit Apple Geräten funzt.


----------



## DrDave (3. Juni 2014)

SamSoNight schrieb:


> Heilige ********, nachdem meine original DT 990 Pads nach einer missglückten Reinigung flach und muffig waren, hab' ich mir neue gegönnt, auch original. Die sind aber definitiv anders, als die, die mit dem Hörer kamen. Viel fester and dicker. Der Sound hat sich krass geändert, ob das gut oder schlecht ist, muss ich noch testen.


 
Wie alt ist dein DT990? Wo hast du die neuen bestellt?


----------



## SamSoNight (3. Juni 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wie alt ist dein DT990? Wo hast du die neuen bestellt?


 
Der DT 990 ist gerade mal 3 Monate alt (Ende Februar 2014 bestellt). Die Pads sind von Thomann, aber waren in einer Originalverpackung von Beyerdynamic. Es sind auch ganz sicher die für den 990/880 und nicht für den 770, die sind ja anders, wegen der geschlossenen Bauweise.


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Juni 2014)

wiitii1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Apple lässt sich da was ganz raffiniertes einfallen, damit das ganze nur noch mit Apple Geräten funzt.


 
Hoffen wirs^^ Nachdem sich bei Apple nix mehr verkauft verschwinden das auch allmmählich diese als Cola-Dosen getarnten Kopfhörer


----------



## wiitii1000 (3. Juni 2014)

Die Coladose gehört in den Mülleimer


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juni 2014)

wiitii1000 schrieb:


> Ich will an dieser Stelle einfach nicht meine Meinung zu beats loswerden...
> Außerdem wurden die von der Marke mit dem Apfel gekauft. Ich glaube Apple lässt sich da was ganz raffiniertes einfallen, damit das ganze nur noch mit Apple Geräten funzt.



Die brauchen sich doch garnix einfallen lasse, wenn ich mit den öffentlichen fahren haben 99.99% der Beats benutzer eh die dinger an ihrem Apple kram, das weis wohl auch Apple bestens und hat deswegen den krempel gekauft da Apple User eh die Zielgruppe der Beats Nutzer sind.


----------



## wiitii1000 (4. Juni 2014)

allerdings, allerdings ... go Sennheiser ist meine Meinung dazu  (Wenn man unbedingt A***teuere Kopfhöhrer braucht)


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Juni 2014)

> (Wenn man unbedingt A***teuere Kopfhöhrer braucht)



Da hat Senni doch nur den HD 800 und den Orpheus.

Wenn man richtig Kohle hat dann ist man am besten bei Audeze oder STAX aufgehoben


----------



## wiitii1000 (4. Juni 2014)

ok... muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich davon noch nix gehört habe... aber gut zu wissen, dachte Sennheiser wäre immer noch führend im ... PREIS


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Juni 2014)

Wenn man den Orpheus will, ja. Das Teil kostet um die 20.000€ gebraucht.

Wenn man nen neuen KH will dann gibts da vieles was teurer und besser als ein HD 800 ist.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mal sagen, in seiner Klasse, also bei den dynamischen Kopfhörern, ist der HD 800 die Referenz. Vor allen Dingen mit einem potenten KHV an der Seite.


----------



## debalz (5. Juni 2014)

> Ich würde mal sagen, in seiner Klasse, also bei den dynamischen  Kopfhörern, ist der HD 800 die Referenz. Vor allen Dingen mit einem  potenten KHV an der Seite.


Habe aber auch schon Leute gehört, denen der HD 800 bei Pop, Rock &Co. zu analytisch klang und vor allem bei klassischen Konzerten auftrumpfen konnte. Hörst du mit deinem HD800 auch andere Sachen?


----------



## Diavel (5. Juni 2014)

Von den technischen Fähigkeiten würd ich die Referenz auch bejahen. Die Abstimmung ist dann aber ne andere Frage. Mit ist der HD800 auch zu "bassarm" (wie auch der K701)


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Juni 2014)

Nöp, bei den dynamischen ist der Sony MDR-R10 besser. Und der Final Audio Design Muramasa ist afaik auch ein dynamischer und der soll von Auflösung her auf einer Stufe mit dem SR-009 sein.


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. Juni 2014)

Morgen, ihr Freunde der guten Musik...
Melde mich nach langer Ziet auch mal wieder, um hab natürlich auch gleich ein Anliegen.
Undzwar möchte ich Musik diverser Geräte an meinen Naim DAC V1 streamen. Mir sind auch verschiedene Sachen dazu durch den Kopf gegangen...von Bluetooth bis DLNA alles. 
Nur muss ich ehrlich gestehen, dass mir in diesem Bereich absolut die Erfahrung feht und ich ungern mir noch ne überteuerte, riesige Box hinstellenen wollte.

Letztlich will ich nur am besten übers Heimnetztwerk (WLAN) Musik in meine Anlage speisen...es soll ja nichtmal ne D/A Wandlung geschehen. Sondern nur in den Adapter rein, und digital wieder raus...

Ahhh, ich find nix


----------



## wiitii1000 (5. Juni 2014)

Einen Adapter kenn ich da zwar nicht direkt, aber ich würds über DLNA machen, ist einfach genial und es bietet viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juni 2014)

Sonos Connect (Wireless Musik, Radio, Podcasts streamen) weiß: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Juni 2014)

ich find Bluetooth einfacher zu handhaben. DLNA ist immer so träge


----------



## wiitii1000 (5. Juni 2014)

Aber Sonos geht doch nur mti einer bestimmten App/Software, oder gehen damit auch andere Codecs?


----------



## debalz (5. Juni 2014)

Ich habe am Verstärker einen Logitech Wireless Speaker Adapter for Bluetooth audio devices (980-000560) in HiFi-Komponenten: Zubehör | heise online Preisvergleich
Tablet/ Handy wird dann einfach bei Bedarf gekoppelt.
Sonos halte ich für extrem überteuert...


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Ich habe am Verstärker einen Logitech Wireless Speaker Adapter for Bluetooth audio devices (980-000560) in HiFi-Komponenten: Zubehör | heise online Preisvergleich
> Tablet/ Handy wird dann einfach bei Bedarf gekoppelt.
> Sonos halte ich für extrem überteuert...


 
Hm, glaubst du das jemand sein Naim Gerät mit nem Logitech Teil kastriert und verhunzt weil ihm Sonos zu teuer ist? Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht machen!

Sonos ist soweit ich weiß nur proprietär einsetzbar (?) und somit nicht geeignet. 

Ich steuere meinen Naim Streamer über das NAS über DLNA an. Habe damit keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen trägen Reaktionen. Gesteuert wird per BubbleUpnp App (weil die immer noch keine Android App rausgebracht haben...). Ansonsten habe ich noch den DVD Player und den Fernseher digital verkabelt und nutze das Teil da als reinen DAC.

Was für Geräte sollen denn überhaupt angeschlossen werden? "Diverse" kann ja alles bedeuten.


----------



## debalz (5. Juni 2014)

Ist nur ne günstige Möglichkeit, um bequem von der Couch Musik auf die Anlage zu schicken, dabei kommts auf die Anlage an und nicht auf den Bluetooth Adapter


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Ist nur ne günstige Möglichkeit, um bequem von der Couch Musik auf die Anlage zu schicken, dabei kommts auf die Anlage an und nicht auf den Bluetooth Adapter



Klar kommts da auch auf den Adapter an! Kann der APT-x? Soweit ich das auf die Schnelle recherchiert habe nicht und wenn ich mir die Bewertungen ansehe, dann tut der zudem eher schlecht als recht.


----------



## wiitii1000 (5. Juni 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Reichweiten-Ve...ge-WLAN-Netzwerk/dp/B00I0Z427E/ref=pd_cp_ce_2

weiß nicht ob das gut ist, nur ein Beispiel was ich nehmen würde.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar kommts da auch auf den Adapter an! Kann der APT-x? Soweit ich das auf die Schnelle recherchiert habe nicht und wenn ich mir die Bewertungen ansehe, dann tut der zudem eher schlecht als recht.


 
Nein, kann er nicht. Daher ist er zur Zeit keine Empfehlung mehr, da gibt es Besseres:

Philips AEA2500/12 Bluetooth HiFi Adapter mit NFC und: Amazon.de: Elektronik
inakustik Premium Bluetooth Audio Receiver: Amazon.de: Elektronik


(wobei ich das Logitech Teil auch habe und ich ganz zufrieden bin)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Juni 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Habe aber auch schon Leute gehört, denen der HD 800 bei Pop, Rock &Co. zu analytisch klang und vor allem bei klassischen Konzerten auftrumpfen konnte. Hörst du mit deinem HD800 auch andere Sachen?



Pop, Rock, Metal, Soundtracks, Reggae, Jazz und Klassik. Kann mich jetzt nicht beschweren, aber ich bilde mir auch ein, mein Brocksieper EarMax-SE (Röhren-KHV), nimmt dem HD 800 die oftmals angekreidete analytische Schärfe/Kälte ein wenig herunter. Jemand anders hatte mal einen SR-009 mit dem HD 800 verglichen, dabei kam er zum Schluss, die Bühne des HD 800 übertrifft auch der SR-009 nicht - wenn ich dies so noch richtig in Erinnerung habe. 

Weiß auch nicht so recht, finde aber dennoch, man bzw. ich kann alles sehr gut mit dem HD 800 machen, egal ob Musik hören, Filme schauen oder am PC zocken. 



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Nöp, bei den dynamischen ist der Sony MDR-R10 besser. Und der Final Audio Design Muramasa ist afaik auch ein dynamischer und der soll von Auflösung her auf einer Stufe mit dem SR-009 sein.



Den MDR-10 bekommt man aber offiziell nicht mehr - und gebraucht sieht es auch eher düster aus, hm? Der Muramasa wiegt satte 850g und lt. Head-Fi jetzt auch nicht der HD 800 "Killer" par excellence...


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was für Geräte sollen denn überhaupt angeschlossen werden? "Diverse" kann ja alles bedeuten.


Jup, und genau das soll es auch  Ne im Ernst...vom Handy (ja, hab da auch FLACs drauf) bis zum Lappi (mache ich bisher übern Audioquest USB Kabel direkt in den DAC)...und am besten auch sonst alles, was sich Kabellos einklinken kann. 
DVD Player und son Quatsch kann ich Notfalls auch direkt an den DAC anstöpseln


@ Jeanboy
Der inakustik macht bisher den Besten Eindruck. Wichtig ist mir halt vorallem, dass die Handhabung recht einfach ist UND vorallem ein digitaler Ausgang!

DLNA müsste ich mich erst belesen. Hab zwar aufn Handy bereits ne extra App dafür, aber die Praxis fehlt mir halt komplett
Aber bringt Bluetooth nicht auch probleme mit sich? Sind denn dort überhaupt 26/96er Aufnahmen übertragbar? (fürn Laptop)


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2014)

Bei Bluetooth kommt es halt stark drauf an welcher Codec im Endeffekt über A2DP läuft(und wenn kein A2DP Mode vorhanden ist, ist es eh schrecklich). Bei DLNA dagegen wird die Datei direkt gestreamt und beim Endgerät erst decodiert.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Juni 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Pop, Rock, Metal, Soundtracks, Reggae,  Jazz und Klassik. Kann mich jetzt nicht beschweren, aber ich bilde mir  auch ein, mein Brocksieper EarMax-SE (Röhren-KHV), nimmt dem HD 800 die  oftmals angekreidete analytische Schärfe/Kälte ein wenig herunter.  Jemand anders hatte mal einen SR-009 mit dem HD 800 verglichen, dabei  kam er zum Schluss, die Bühne des HD 800 übertrifft auch der SR-009  nicht - wenn ich dies so noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.
> 
> Weiß auch nicht so recht, finde aber dennoch, man bzw. ich kann alles  sehr gut mit dem HD 800 machen, egal ob Musik hören, Filme schauen oder  am PC zocken.


Sehe ich genau so! Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass es doch oft an dem Quellmaterial liegt, wie es klingt. Ich habe CDs, die hören sich mit dem HD800 nicht so gut an, weil er nichts beschönigt oder kaschiert. Aber ich habe auch Aufnahmen, die klingen einfach sensationell mit ihm! Ich höre viel Soul, Jazz, Funk, aber auch Pop und etwas Rock! Einige Aufnahmen klingen "analytisch/kalt" (um mal diese Beschreibung aufzugreifen), andere wiederum klingen sehr warm. Wenn tiefer Bass vorhanden ist, dann spielt er ihn auch - und zwar tief und sehr sauber! Dann liegt es doch nicht am Kopfhörer sonder an den Aufnahmen. Kann man natürlich auch so sehen, wie mit dem Huhn und dem Ei! 
Ich habe mich damals für den HD800 entschieden, weil er eine unheimlich große Bühne aufbaut und sehr präzise und agil spielt. Das Thema KHV werde ich demnächst auch mal angehen und schauen, wie groß da die Unterschiede sind. Der Brocksieper EarMax-SE hat mein Interesse auch schon geweckt, alleine, weil es ein Röhrenverstärker ist. Müssen diese eigentlich erst "warmlaufen"?


----------



## Thallassa (5. Juni 2014)

Ich als alter Basshead fand den HD800 (zumindest am HDVD800) auch nicht zu bassarm 

Daxtrose, wenn dich Röhren interessieren, schau dir mal den Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies an. Hab ihn leider noch nicht gehört, aber ist bei Head-Fi & co hoch gelobt worden und soll eine wunderbare P/L haben.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Juni 2014)

> Jemand anders hatte mal einen SR-009 mit dem HD 800 verglichen, dabei  kam er zum Schluss, die Bühne des HD 800 übertrifft auch der SR-009  nicht - wenn ich dies so noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.



Hab beide schon gehört, ich fand der STAX hatte eine noch offenere Bühne und vor allen einen ganzen Tacken mehr Auflösng und Feinzeichnung. Kostet halt auch das fünffache^^

Wegen dem Muramasa: Das Gewicht ist schon problematisch, genauso die recht kleine Bühne. Und den MDR-R10 bekommst du wirklich schlecht, da werden weltweit jährlich wohl nur um die 5-6 Stück verkauft und dann musst du auch noch schauen ob dir die Bass heavy oder Bass light Version besser gefällt....



> wenn dich Röhren interessieren, schau dir mal den Woo Audio WA7  Fireflies an. Hab ihn leider noch nicht gehört, aber ist bei Head-Fi  & co hoch gelobt worden und soll eine wunderbare P/L haben.



Jap, der soll SEHR interessant sein, vor allem da man ihn noch mit nem externen Röhrennetzteil tunen kann, das dürfte grade beim HD 800 was bringen, der legt ja jede Verbesserung der Kette offen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Juni 2014)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Das Thema KHV werde ich demnächst auch mal angehen und schauen, wie groß da die Unterschiede sind. Der Brocksieper EarMax-SE hat mein Interesse auch schon geweckt, alleine, weil es ein Röhrenverstärker ist. Müssen diese eigentlich erst "warmlaufen"?



Na ja, wenn man will, kann man sofort hören, sobald Strom durchs separat beiliegende Netzteil geliefert wird - persönlich warte ich immer so ca. 30 Min vor dem ersten Hören, danach bleibt der KHV aber auch angeschaltet, die kleinen Röhren ziehen ja auch nicht viel, also keinesfalls vergleichbar mit Vollröhrenverstärkern, halten auch ein paar Jahre, bevor da überhaupt ausgetauscht werden muss - hatte mir Herr Brocksieper auf eine Anfrage meinerseits per Mail mitgeteilt. Kann den KHV empfehlen, hat zwar seinen Preis, aber schon faszinierend was man auf so einer kleinen Grundfläche herauszuholen vermag. Und ich möchte sogar wetten, so ein Brocksieper KHV daheim, damit bleibt man so oder so ein Exot... 

Solltest du dir bei passender Gelegenheit mal einen gönnen, bin ich gespannt auf einen Vergleich mit deinem aktuell genutztem Yulong U100 USB!


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Juni 2014)

Schwierig wird es, solche Exoten auszuprobieren. Leider habe ich in Deutschland keinen Vertrieb gefunden. Brocksieper, als deutsche Firma, ist da noch einfach, aber für Woo Audio hab ich zum Beispiel nichts gefunden. 
Ich werde erst mal hören, ob ich einen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Verstärker höre, oder ob ich mit meinem Yulong ausreichend bedient bin.


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Juni 2014)

Kannst ja mal im Hifi-Forum fragen ob jemand in deiner Umgdbung den hat, dann kannste ja deinen HD800 einpacken und hinfahren^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Juni 2014)

er ist gut verarbeitet, gefallen tut er mir trotzdem nicht. Dafür mag ich meinen 990 


Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Quint Verstärkern? Ich schwanke zwischen dem Denon 1520 mit doppel-mono Aufbau und 2 getrennten Mono-Endstufen


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (6. Juni 2014)

Wenn du die IceAmps meinst ich hab den kleinen Stereo hier konnte ihn aber leider noch nicht benutzen.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo, kennt jemand von euch einen guten, nicht zu komplexen Eigenbau-KHV?
Bausatz möchte ich eher nicht, Schaltplan und (eventuell) PCB Layout wären cool.

Hintergrund: Mein Dad ist von der Arbeit aus n Jahr auf "Weltreise", und hat nur seinen iPod mit.
Ich möchte ihm nun einen KHV bauen, damit er seinen Grado SR 225i (32R laut Grado-HP) einigermaßen gut befeuern kann.

Daher ist batteriebetrieben (nichts mit >24Vin) und nicht zu sperrig gut, und die Qualität muss nicht überragend sein - es hängt nur ein iPod Classic dran.


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Juni 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Quint Verstärkern? Ich schwanke zwischen dem Denon 1520 mit doppel-mono Aufbau und 2 getrennten Mono-Endstufen



Die IceAmps sind gut, wobei ich beim Selbstbau am ehesten zu den SymAsym Monoblöcken greifen würde.


----------



## soth (6. Juni 2014)

Die IceAmps sind super, alternativ gibt es auch noch die Hypex-Module.

@ebastler
Vielleicht ein CMoy?


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2014)

Der cmoy ist ja einfach nur n OPV. Hab ich sogar schon alles daheim. OPA2107 sollten knapp reichen, oder? Klingen halt gut


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (6. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ihn mir geholt als er reduziert war (20%) und als bei Reichelt die Hälfte der Teile nicht verfügbar waren mit der Meldung, dass sie erst in ca. 4 Monaten lieferbar sind. Der Symasym wird wahrscheinlich trotzdem irgendwann gebaut.


----------



## soth (6. Juni 2014)

Na, wenn du alles daheim hast, kannst du die Teile mal zusammenbruzeln und hören, wie es klingt.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2014)

Muss dafür aber erst ne Platine ätzen ._.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Juni 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Die IceAmps sind gut, wobei ich beim Selbstbau am ehesten zu den SymAsym Monoblöcken greifen würde.



Ich habe beides hier. Kann man aber irgendwie net miteinander vergleichen. Die SymAsym befeuern die Anlage meines Ältesten (10) und die ICE Amps meinen PC.

Beides super Geräte, der SymAsym halt mehr der Rocker und die ICE Amps ein wenig gediegener.


----------



## soth (6. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Muss dafür aber erst ne Platine ätzen ._.


 Für einen Testaufbau eine Platine ätzen


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2014)

Erklär mir, wie du SOT-8 sonst verlöten willst


----------



## max310kc (6. Juni 2014)

Da kannst du doch auch ganz stur Drähtchen ranlöten. Ist nicht schwerer als an irgend nem andren Bauteil. Kann höchstens sein, dass man etwas mehr aufpassen muss, damit es keine Kurzschlüsse gibt. Aber wie gesagt ansonsten unproblematisch.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2014)

So was mach ich grundsätzlich nicht... Wenigstens nen Lochrasteraufbau kriegt bei mir jede Schaltung^^
Theoretisch ginge es schon auch da (Drätchen -> ins Lochraster), aber da ist mir der gute OPV zu schade.
Ich werds einfach löten, und dann schauen wie es klingt.
Irgendwo im Keller sollte mein zeug zum Ätzen sogar rumliegen, auch, wenn ichs noch nie gemacht hab.
Machen wir doch als erste Platine gleich eine mit verdammt dünnen Leiterbahnen ._.


----------



## max310kc (6. Juni 2014)

Ohne irgend eine Grundbefestigung wie Lochraster würde ich das in der tat auch nicht machen. Wenn aber eh was zum ätzen da ist ist das natürlich trotzdem die bessere Lösung.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2014)

Basismaterial (Bungard Fotopositivplatinen) sind da, irgendwo was zum Ätzen, aber weder Entwickler noch ein Belichter, fürchte ich...
Wollte das ewig mal kaufen, und habs nie gemacht, jetzt hab ich n Problem.
Mal schauen, vielleicht hat ein Kumpel das Zeug.


----------



## Yam2k (6. Juni 2014)

Apple To Abandon Headphone Jack? Beats Deal Suddenly Makes Sense

Wird ja immer besser...

edit: 

Achja, und ein sehr fundierter Artikel:

"The 3.5mm jack (technically called a ‘TRS’ connector) is rarely the bottleneck to audio quality, but the Lightning port will enable a switch from analogue to digital audio with an exceedingly high lossless stereo 48 kHz digital output and mono 48 kHz digital input. If you can afford a $1,000 pair of headphones you may pick up the difference."


----------



## wiitii1000 (6. Juni 2014)

Forbes Thought Of The Day
“ Nature goes on her way, and all that to us seems an exception is really according to order. ”
— Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

Hä? 

Hab ich da nicht drauf gewettet? Und zack, schon sind sie Apple exklusiv


----------



## Diavel (6. Juni 2014)

So nen blödsinn hab ich ja selten gelesen... Technisch völliger Blödsinn...


----------



## Thallassa (7. Juni 2014)

Wer schließt denn auch seinen $1000 KH/IEM an ein Apple-Gerät an?  Meistens ist da noch ein DAC und ein AMP zwischen dem Apple-Dings und dem KH.


----------



## wiitii1000 (7. Juni 2014)

blöd wäre es, wenn Apple noch Senni oder Bose kaufen würde ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Juni 2014)

Bose ist mit Latte, die verkaufen ihr Zeug auch nur wegen gutem Marketing, denn gut klingen tut der Bose-Mist nicht.

Und Senni lässt sich nicht kaufen. Schon gar nicht von Apple.


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2014)

Hat Bose nicht auch einige gute Dinge im Angebot? Hab mich nie wirklich damit beschäftigt...


----------



## wiitii1000 (7. Juni 2014)

na gut, stimmt auch wieder ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Juni 2014)

Bose hat die 901, die aber extrem stark vom Raum abhängig ist. Das wars mit den guten Sachen und auch die 901 muss man mögen.

Wenn man Vielflieger ist sind evtl die Bose KHs mit ANC gut, da hört man keinerlei Außengeräusche mehr, man zahlt aber nen richtig derben Aufpreis.


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2014)

Apropos ANC, gibts da was Gutes, leistbares?
Das Noise Cancelling muss nicht überragend sein, wichtiger ist mir, dass das Zeug im Bus/Zug sauberen Klang liefert.
Unsere scheiß Züge hier sind so laut, dass Musikhören selbst mit geschlossenen On-Ears nur sehr schlecht möglich ist...


----------



## Diavel (7. Juni 2014)

Schonmal gute In Ears probiert?

@Tallassa, och ich wüsste da so einige die solche Kopfhörer direkt am iPhone haben. Unter anderem auch der Firmengründer von Rhines Customs.


----------



## wiitii1000 (7. Juni 2014)

Die besten in ears die ich bis jetzt hatte waren schleimgrüne Sport In Ears von Sennheiser, was sind denn für dich gute In Ears?


----------



## soth (7. Juni 2014)

Westone Um3x/..., UE 900/Triple.Fi/... und ein ganzen Haufen anderer Marken und Modelle.


----------



## Diavel (7. Juni 2014)

Jap, und die isolieren auch außerordentlich gut. Man muss jetzt aber auch nicht direkt 300-400€ ausgeben.
Was wäre denn das Budget und was für eine Klangsignatur hättest Du gern?


----------



## wiitii1000 (7. Juni 2014)

Wollte mir keine neuen kaufen ^^ mein Budget liegt normalerweise bei 30-50 Euro.


----------



## Diavel (7. Juni 2014)

Dann kannst Du ANC auf jeden Fall knicken. 
Aber nen Soundmagic E10 ist drin, der ist aber schon ziemlich bassig.


----------



## Thallassa (7. Juni 2014)

Diavel schrieb:


> @Tallassa, och ich wüsste da so einige die solche Kopfhörer direkt am iPhone haben. Unter anderem auch der Firmengründer von Rhines Customs.



Klar, gibt's immer - und die iPhone 4/5 haben auch überhaupt keinen schlechten Klang. Aber Ist so jemand (ohnehin schon eine eher schmale Gruppe) wirklich die Zielgruppe für so einen proprietären Mist? ich glaub's kaum.
Wo wir gerade von teuren IEMs sprechen, ich hätte gute Lust meine Um3X gegen einen UmPro50 einzutauschen.  Aber das neue Westone-Kabel ist so grausam


----------



## Diavel (7. Juni 2014)

So richtig dolle ist das neue Kabel tatsächlich nicht. Bei In Ear Kabeln gefallen mir die UE Custom Kabel immer noch am besten.

Ich sehe gerade es gibt jetzt sogar einen W60?!

Ich glaub übrigens schon das die iPhone Nutzer durchaus ne Zielgruppe sind. Nicht umsonst liefern viele der Highend Hersteller entweder gleich nen Kabel mit iOS Steuerung mit oder bieten es alternativ an.


----------



## Thallassa (7. Juni 2014)

Yup, Westone hat viele Neuerungen / Neuauflagen mit kleinen Verbesserungen gebracht (nur das Kabel ist zum Kotzen, ich bevorzuge auch stark das UE-Kabel)
Der W60 interessiert mich eher weniger, ziemlich teuer und custom.
Der Pro50 hingegen soll dem ES-5 sehr nahe kommen (Im Head-Fi meinte auch einer, er schlägt die Roxanne) und kostet dabei nur knapp mehr als die Hälfte dessen. Das wäre vermutlich ein würdiges Upgrade - wenn ich nicht grad so knapp bei Kasse wäre


----------



## Darkseth (7. Juni 2014)

Diavel schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du ANC auf jeden Fall knicken.
> Aber nen Soundmagic E10 ist drin, der ist aber schon ziemlich bassig.


 Der soll bassig sein? Der wird überall als neutral beschrieben.


----------



## Thallassa (7. Juni 2014)

Von wem?


----------



## Diavel (7. Juni 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Der soll bassig sein? Der wird überall als neutral beschrieben.


 
Ich hab ihn schon bei nem Kumpel gehört. Der hat fast schon den Tiefbasspegel eines Shure SE215. Mir wars deutlich zu heftig. Also auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr Bass als beim UE900 oder auch Westone W4.


----------



## Hänschen (8. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Hier das mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche "Mini Monitor Basic Mk2" Projekt.

 Die Holzzuschnitte vom Baumarkt waren nicht so maßhaltig aber wenigstens gleichgroß wo es darauf ankam.
 Die Schallwände sind von Speaker Space da ich mal was anständiges bauen wollte.

 Das größte Problem: ich habe den falschen Lack genommen (PU Holzversiegelung für Holzböden ) ... was eine Fehlentscheidung im Baumarkt so anrichten kann.
 Die Boxen stanken sehr schlimm auch mehrere Tage nach der Lackierung, dadurch war ich gezwungen sie in DC Fix Folie einzuwickeln was aber auch nicht gerade schön wurde da die Folie nicht gut klebte.
 Aber nun stehen sie mit sehr wenig Geruchsentwicklung auf ihren Plätzen und spielen sich warm 

 Der Klang bisher ist sehr erwachsen und homogen und der Bass hat mächtig Druck, mal gucken wie sich der Klang entwickelt.


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Juni 2014)

Schöne LS Hänschen.

Mein Reloop RHM-10 hat seit gestern nen Kabelbruch und grad eben ist die KH-Buchse an meinem Frontpanel ausgefallen....

Ich kauf mit jetzt einfach nen Topping VX1, bald kommt eh ein K612 Pro her.

Und das Mikro kommt an den FP-Anschluss, der ist natürlich nicht kaputt -.-


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen einem 1000-Euro- und einem 8000-Euro-Soundsystem? Hört man da noch Unterschiede? Die Lautsprecher, die ich habe (Teufel System 5 THX 5.1 Concert), klingen nämlich schon sehr gut. Höchstens den Subwoofer könnte man vielleich noch eine Nummer größer kaufen, aber bei den Surround-Lautsprechern wüsste ich nicht, was sich da im Vergleich zu meinen aktuellen ändern sollte. Sind die teuren dann einfach lauter (also höhere maximale Lautstärke) bzw. für größere Räume geeignet?


----------



## max310kc (13. Juni 2014)

Da hört man mit Sicherheit noch deutliche Unterschiede. Auf Stereo runtergerechnet wären das ja zB 167€ gegen 1333€ Teure Boxen und da würde sicher keiner Behaupten, dass die gleich gut klingen würden.

Kommt aber auch alles aufs Quellmaterial und die Nutzung an. Bei Film dürften die Unterschiede weniger stark ausfallen als bei Musik.

Was konkret die Unterschiede angeht? Andere Chassis und Weichenbauteile. Resultiert dann in Freuquenzgang, Auflösung und Dynamik der Lautsprecher.


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

Gut, dann fang ich schon mal an zu sparen...


----------



## wiitii1000 (13. Juni 2014)

Ach ja, wie schön ist das, immer etwas zu haben nach dem man streben kann...


----------



## soth (13. Juni 2014)

Man sollte sich bei einem Audiosystem auch immer Gedanken über Aufstellung und Räumlichkeiten machen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen einem 1000-Euro- und einem 8000-Euro-Soundsystem? Hört man da noch Unterschiede? Die Lautsprecher, die ich habe (Teufel System 5 THX 5.1 Concert), klingen nämlich schon sehr gut. Höchstens den Subwoofer könnte man vielleich noch eine Nummer größer kaufen, aber bei den Surround-Lautsprechern wüsste ich nicht, was sich da im Vergleich zu meinen aktuellen ändern sollte. Sind die teuren dann einfach lauter (also höhere maximale Lautstärke) bzw. für größere Räume geeignet?


 Wenn du mal ein 8000€ Soundsystem gehört hast, dann kloppst du deine Teufel Boxen in Stücke und verfeuerst die im Ofen!


----------



## Hänschen (13. Juni 2014)

Ich schätze das 8000er System klingt sehr entspannt und natürlich beim Einschalten, und egal wo du stehst im Zimmer.
 Das Ohr/Gehirn muss sich nicht anstrengen etc. weil sie sehr wiedergabetreu sind etc. ohne Schwächen.

 Vielleicht ist sogar noch eine spritzige oder glückserzeugende Bonuskomponente dabei wie zB. bei Stimmenwiedergabe


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juni 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich schätze das 8000er System klingt sehr entspannt und natürlich beim Einschalten, und egal wo du stehst im Zimmer.



Ne, auch für ein solches System gilt die Physik bzw Raumakustik! Und je nach Machart hat das natürlich auch einen Sweet Spot. Ob der groß oder klein ist hängt vom Preis jedenfalls net ab.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Das Ohr/Gehirn muss sich nicht anstrengen etc. weil sie sehr wiedergabetreu sind etc. ohne Schwächen.



Ein Soundsystem für das Geld hat natürlich auch Schwächen. Auch meine Anlage hat so ihre Schwächen - und die war erheblich teurer...

Wichtig ist bei der Auswahl der Komponenten, dass deren Schwächen in Bereichen liegen mit denen man leben kann.


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich hatte halt ein Heimkino für ca. 20000 Euro geplant (inklusive Lautsprecher, Projektor und Möbel etc.), wenn ich mir ein Haus baue - aber das kann noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ich das Geld dafür habe. Hab schon konkrete Pläne (8*5 m Raum, 5m breite Leinwand, ...), aber es kommt wohl eh alles anders. Vielleicht gibt es dann schon Dolby Atmos, dann muss ich 22 (?) statt 5 bzw. 7 Lautsprecher kaufen Oo Ob sich das in dem "kleinen" Raum lohnt, weiß ich nicht...

Ich plane zu viel im Voraus, ist ja schlimm xD


----------



## soth (13. Juni 2014)

Was möchtest du denn mit 22 Kanälen? Bei 20.000€ Gesamtbudget für den kompletten Raum, würde ich persönlich sicherlich nicht über mehr als maximal 7 Kanäle nachdenken, eher 5.
Teppich, Möbel, je nach Raum und Rest noch andere Bedämpfungen, ein SBA (+ rückseitige Bedämpfung) oder ein DBA, ordentliche Sats, Amping, ein guter Beamer, eine akkustisch transparente Leinwand, da kommt schnell etwas zusammen.


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Juni 2014)

Mit 22 Kanälen würde ich unter 80m2 nicht anfangen und dann aber für ein ganzes Heimkino auch mit mind. 100.000€ rechnen, eher 100m2 Fläche.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

22 Kanäle ist völliger Schwachsinn. Vielleicht in nem 20x20 Meter Kino. Woher bekommt man so eine Tonspur überhaubt? Dann müsste man ja schon eine Festplatte aus einem IMAX Kino klauen. Auf optischen Datenträgen wird es das so schnell nicht geben.

Ich encode grade den ersten 4k Film den es gibt "TimeScapes 4k" in 1080p und UHD. Der ist als Rohformat Cineform + PCM Audio und wiegt 309 GB. 22 Kanal Audio gibt es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

Hmm, mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich auch mehr ausgeben, aber ich hatte das auf 8000 für Sound, 10000 für Projektor und 2000 für den Rest aufgeteilt in meiner Planung. Der Rest des Hauses will ja auch bezahlt werden, das sind locker nochmal 200000, vllt. auch 250000. Und ein schnelles Auto will ich auch gerne fahren  Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin, auch wenn ich mich schon darauf freue


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich auch mehr ausgeben, aber ich hatte das auf 8000 für Sound, 10000 für Projektor und 2000 für den Rest aufgeteilt in meiner Planung. Der Rest des Hauses will ja auch bezahlt werden, das sind locker nochmal 200000, vllt. auch 250000. Und ein schnelles Auto will ich auch gerne fahren  Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin, auch wenn ich mich schon darauf freue



Lass mich raten, du bist noch sehr jung?


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du bist noch sehr jung?


Na ja, ich bin 20, ich habe noch Träume (sie sind aber nicht ganz unrealistisch, denke ich).


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. Juni 2014)

> locker nochmal 200000, vllt. auch 250000



Ich drücke es mal so aus: für 185.000€ bekommst du in Würzburg 58m² (Zwei Zimmer + Bad und Abstellraum) und einen Tiefgaragenstellplatz. (Neubau)

Für 250.000 bekommst du evtl eine Doppelhaushälfte von 2000 aber sicher Kein Haus.

(Und würzburg ist nicht besonders teuer.)


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Juni 2014)

Bei uns gäbe es für 250k locker nen 200m2 Neubau, aber wir wohnrn halt aufm Dorf.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, ich bin 20, ich habe noch Träume (sie sind aber nicht ganz unrealistisch, denke ich).



Naja jedenfalls sind deine Vorstellungen ein wenig naiv...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Juni 2014)

Bei euch im Dorf gibt es auch keine 25.000 Studenten denke ich xD (Stand 2012)

Natürlich immer von der Umgebung, Universitäten, Verkehrsanbindung, etc. abhängig.


Um mal BTT zu kommen:
Ich muss sagen, ich bin von meinen Superlux HD-660 echt überrascht, für so wenig Geld ist der Sound echt gut.

Heimkino werde ich frühestens mit der neuen Wohnung holen, hier bringt das (auch aufstellungsbedingt) nichts.
Und am PC hab ich ein billiges 3.1 System (5.1 wurde um die hinteren Boxen beschnitten), für alles wo ich nicht am PC sitze reicht es.

Nen Fernseher hab ich nicht, von daher kein Bedarf


----------



## Magogan (14. Juni 2014)

Hab hier echtes 5.1... 

Wo sollte ich den Subwoofer am besten hinstellen? Unter dem Schreibtisch, wo er jetzt steht, bringt er einige Geräte zum Vibrieren, was unangenehme Nebengeräusche erzeugt. Wie weit von der Sitzposition sollte der maximal entfernt stehen, damit man den Bass nicht nur hört, sondern auch spürt? Ist ein Teufel Subwoofer, der vom 1000-Euro-THX-System (System 5 THX 5.1 Concert).

OT: Wollte eher in einer ländlichen Gegend in Stadtnähe und mit guter Internetleitung (in ca. 12-15 Jahren hoffentlich kein Problem mehr) ein Haus bauen, wo die Grundstückspreise nicht allzu hoch sind. Das wird schon gehen, falls ich nach dem Studium gut verdiene. Ansonsten muss ich mich wohl mit weniger zufriedengeben


----------



## soth (14. Juni 2014)

Das musst du selbst ausprobieren. Probates Mittel ist: Subwoofer auf die Hörposition und dann auf dem Boden kriechen, bis man eine geeignete Stelle gefunden hat.


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> OT: Wollte eher in einer ländlichen Gegend in Stadtnähe und mit guter Internetleitung (in ca. 12-15 Jahren hoffentlich kein Problem mehr) ein Haus bauen, wo die Grundstückspreise nicht allzu hoch sind. Das wird schon gehen, falls ich nach dem Studium gut verdiene. Ansonsten muss ich mich wohl mit weniger zufriedengeben



Da kannste für ein Haus was nen eigenen ~150m2 Raum für ein Atmos System hat schon mal ~500.000€ ansparen^^

Wenn du sowas haben willst und gut Leben willst musst du exorbitant gut verdienen - Notar, Chefarzt, Schuldirektor, Manager wären da gute Berufe^^

@Topic: Gibts unter 100€ nen besseren DAC/HPA als den Topping VX1?

Sonst bestell ich mir den die Tage...


----------



## Thallassa (14. Juni 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ich drücke es mal so aus: für 185.000€  bekommst du in München 18m² (_Abstellraum_) und  *k*einen Tiefgaragenstellplatz. (Neubau)






BlackNeo schrieb:


> Topic: Gibts unter 100€ nen besseren DAC/HPA als den Topping VX1?


 Probier es doch für uns aus 
Aber bei Klasse T fällt mir nix ein.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Juni 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> @Topic: Gibts unter 100€ nen besseren DAC/HPA als den Topping VX1?
> 
> Sonst bestell ich mir den die Tage...


 
Sollte es auch ohne den 25W AMP von Topping oder SMSL geben. Ich hatte das Gegenstück von SMSL und war nicht so begeistert.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juni 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Da kannste für ein Haus was nen eigenen ~150m2 Raum für ein Atmos System hat schon mal ~500.000€ ansparen^^
> 
> Wenn du sowas haben willst und gut Leben willst musst du exorbitant gut verdienen - Notar, Chefarzt, Schuldirektor, Manager wären da gute Berufe^^



Naja ein Schuldirektor fällt jetzt da schon unten raus und Manager ist so undefiniert, dass man da auch nix über das Gehalt aussagen kann.

Möcht ja nicht angeben, aber ich lebe gut und hab ein ziemlich großes Haus (nach eigenen Plänen aufgestockt und erweitert) in 30km Entfernung zu 2 großen Städten, Autobahn- und S-Bahn- Anbindung und über keinen der obigen Berufe aus...


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juni 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Da kannste für ein Haus was nen eigenen ~150m2 Raum für ein Atmos System hat schon mal ~500.000€ ansparen^^
> 
> Wenn du sowas haben willst und gut Leben willst musst du exorbitant gut verdienen - Notar, Chefarzt, Schuldirektor, Manager wären da gute Berufe^^



Naja ein Schuldirektor fällt jetzt da schon unten raus und Manager ist so undefiniert, dass man da auch nix über das Gehalt aussagen kann.

Möcht ja nicht angeben, aber ich lebe gut und hab ein ziemlich großes Haus (nach eigenen Plänen aufgestockt und erweitert) in 30km Entfernung zu 2 großen Städten, Autobahn- und S-Bahn- Anbindung und über keinen der obigen Berufe aus...


----------



## Magogan (14. Juni 2014)

So, hab jetzt den Subwoofer woanders hingestellt und nun habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Bass deutlich leiser ist. Kann es sein, dass der Bass stärker wirkt, wenn der Subwoofer unter dem Schreibtisch steht (nach oben ca. 20 cm Platz, nach links und hinten 15 cm und rechts und vorne keine Wand)? Oder muss ich das einfach mal neu einmessen?

OT: Ich studiere technische Informatik, da wird man angeblich auch sehr gut bezahlt (ist jedenfalls auch logisch bei 40 Absolventen pro Jahrgang in Berlin (und sooo viele andere Unis in DE bieten den Studiengang nicht an), also sollten die Angaben zum Gehalt, die ich im Internet finde, schon stimmen).


----------



## wiitii1000 (14. Juni 2014)

Neu einmessen würde ich sagen


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt den Subwoofer woanders hingestellt und nun habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Bass deutlich leiser ist. Kann es sein, dass der Bass stärker wirkt, wenn der Subwoofer unter dem Schreibtisch steht (nach oben ca. 20 cm Platz, nach links und hinten 15 cm und rechts und vorne keine Wand)? Oder muss ich das einfach mal neu einmessen?



Einmessen, Sinn des Ganzen ist ja beim Einmessen den Pegel, Phase usw. Aufstellung spezifisch anzupassen.



Magogan schrieb:


> OT: Ich studiere technische Informatik, da wird man angeblich auch sehr gut bezahlt (ist jedenfalls auch logisch bei 40 Absolventen pro Jahrgang in Berlin (und sooo viele andere Unis in DE bieten den Studiengang nicht an), also sollten die Angaben zum Gehalt, die ich im Internet finde, schon stimmen).



Mit Verlauf, das ist jetzt wirklich naiv! Gehalt hängt nur zu nem kleinen Teil an der Ausbildung (max. Anfangsgehalt) und zu keinem Teil an der Uni. Entscheidend ist eher was du daraus machst.
Die Konkurrenz wird auch nicht nur aus deinen 40 Kommilitonen bestehen. Da gibts sicher nem Haufen Quereinsteiger oder die Jobangebote sind entsprechend knapp. Ansonsten gäbe es mehr solche Studiengänge.
Vorteil: Berlin ist sehr billig verglichen mit den süddeutschen Städten.


----------



## Magogan (14. Juni 2014)

Hmm, klingt auf jeden Fall anders jetzt. Kein Wunder, der Schreibtisch zwischen Subwoofer und mir ist ja jetzt nicht mehr da, stattdessen steht der jetzt ein Stück vor der Couch. Aber ich werde mich dran gewöhnen 

OT: Bei technischer Informatik gibt es wohl eher weniger Quereinsteiger, bei reinen Informatikern fehlt da ein Großteil an technischer Informatik und Elektrotechnik, während bei Elektrotechnikern Informatik komplett fehlt. Ich wollte ja dann in die Hardwareentwicklung gehen, reinen Informatikern fehlen da einige Kenntnisse, würde ich mal sagen. Und Elektrotechniker sind da sowieso fehl am Platz (also beim abstrakten Design der Chips, wenn es um den physischen Aufbau geht, sind die schon eher gefragt). Und Hardware braucht man immer, also sollte es eigentlich immer genug Arbeit geben. Wenn ich jetzt Architektur studieren würde, hätte ich deinen Einwand verstanden, aber bei Informatik bin ich recht optimistisch, dass ich später einen Job finde. Notfalls kann ich noch in die Softwareentwicklung gehen, da gibt es auch genug Jobs, zumindest im Moment.

Und die Anzahl der Studierenden/Studiengänge richtet sich offensichtlich nicht nach der Anzahl an Jobs, sonst gäbe es nicht so viele BWL- und Architektur-Studiengänge (bzw. es würde nicht an so vielen Unis oder nicht mit so vielen Studienplätzen angeboten werden). In technischer Informatik gibt es nicht mal einen NC, trotzdem sind es nur 40 Studierende pro Jahrgang. Und das in Berlin. Es sieht für mich eher so aus, als würde da das Interesse fehlen. Viele wollen wohl lieber Software entwickeln und wählen deshalb nur Informatik.

Sry für so viel Offtopic, wir sollten das vllt. in einem anderen Thread weiter diskutieren, aber ich weiß nicht, wo.


----------



## Diavel (14. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mit Verlauf, das ist jetzt wirklich naiv! Gehalt hängt nur zu nem kleinen Teil an der Ausbildung (max. Anfangsgehalt) und zu keinem Teil an der Uni. Entscheidend ist eher was du daraus machst.
> Die Konkurrenz wird auch nicht nur aus deinen 40 Kommilitonen bestehen. Da gibts sicher nem Haufen Quereinsteiger oder die Jobangebote sind entsprechend knapp. Ansonsten gäbe es mehr solche Studiengänge.
> Vorteil: Berlin ist sehr billig verglichen mit den süddeutschen Städten.


 
Naja, verallgemeinern lässt sich das auch nicht. Bei uns Juristen hängen Job und auch Einkommenschancen tatsächlich extrem an den Noten im Examen. Wer zwei mal Prädikat hat und in die Wirtschaft geht bekommt so gut wie sicher >100.000€ als Einstiegsgehalt. Wer hingegen zweimal nur durchschnitt schreibt kann froh sein überhaupt einen Job zu ergattern.

Natürlich ist es auf der anderen Seite aber auch gut möglich mit ner Lehre, nem Meistertitel und nem gut geführtem Handwerksbetrieb Millionär zu werden.

Ein Studium ist bei weitem nicht der einzige Weg zu Wohlstand, aber mit Abstand der sicherste.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juni 2014)

So ein letztes Mal OT, dann gehts hier wieder nur um Sound - zumindest von meiner Seite!



Magogan schrieb:


> OT: Bei technischer Informatik gibt es wohl eher weniger Quereinsteiger, bei reinen Informatikern fehlt da ein Großteil an technischer Informatik und Elektrotechnik, während bei Elektrotechnikern Informatik komplett fehlt.



Jetzt kommt zur Naivität noch ein Hauch Arroganz! Natürlich gibt es da Quereinsteiger, insbesondere wenn es nur wenige Studiengänge und Studierende und eine gewisse Nachfrage nach der Tätigkeit gibt. Das was du gelernt hast im Studium können andere auch lernen - im Job und durch Berufserfahrung. 

Kleines Beispiel aus meinem Umfeld. Technische Kybernetik gab es zu meiner Studienzeit in D nur in Stuttgart als Studiengang - ob das immer noch so ist entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Glaubst du denn dass Steuerungen nur von den paar Hanseln gemacht werden, die dort diesen Abschluss gemacht haben? Nein, natürlich nicht. Aus 2 Gründen: 1. Quereinsteiger! und 2. Maschinenbau- und Elektrotechnikingenieure, die sich innerhalb ihres Studiengangs in diese Richtung spezialisiert haben und auch ohne dass sie so heißen ebenfalls Kybernetiker sind. Das kriegt man eben nur nicht so mit - ich persönlich kenne nur einen einzigen technischen Kybernetiker. Alle anderen die bei uns in der Firma solche Dinge machen haben etwas ganz anderes studiert. Der Kybernetiker macht übrigens mittlerweile auch keine Steuerungen mehr, sondern auch etwas ganz anderes...

Gleiches Spiel mit Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik. Gabs (gibts?) auch nur in Stuttgart - so viele Flugzeuge werden gar net gebaut und die arbeiten "alle" beim Daimler und anderen vergleichbaren Firmen .

Bei uns arbeiten auch die unterschiedlichsten Leute mit vielfältiger Ausbildung in der Entwicklung. Da ist vom allgegenwärtigen Maschinenbauer über Elektrotechniker, Kybernetiker (ok nur einer), Bauingenieur, Geologe, Mechaniker, Techniker, Luft- und Raumfahrting., Mechatroniker, Informatiker, Physiker und Mathematiker alles dabei. Für Jobs die eigentlich in erster Linie für Maschinenbauer gedacht sind! Die anderen haben auch eine Menge lernen müssen um das zu können - aber sie haben es eben gemacht weil es möglich ist. 

Was jemand im Studium lernt und was derjenige dann nachher macht ist bei weitem nicht festgelegt und in Stein gemeißelt. Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn man mit einer Entscheidung, die man in jungen Jahren trifft einen Weg vorgegeben hätte bis zur Rente! Je nach Neigung, Fähigkeit und Gelegenheit ergeben sich im Laufe eines Berufslebens nun mal vielfältige Möglichkeiten und das ist mit Verlaub auch gut so! Das Studium gibt einem allenfalls einen Startschuss, permanente Weiterbildung in allen Bereichen ist Pflicht und ermöglicht einem selbst eben den Quereinstieg in etwas anderes - wenn es sich ergibt und wenn man denn möchte... Das gilt natürlich in erster Linie für Jobs ohne spezielle Voraussetzungen. Ein Handwerksbetrieb kann in D halt nur gründen wer einen Meister hat und zum Richter oder Lehrer kann man auch nicht als Metzger umschulen. Aber für "freie" Berufe gilt das schon!

Das meinte ich auch als ich sagte, dass das Gehalt nicht in hohem Maße vom Studium abhängt. Vom Studienabschluss hängt - je nachdem - evtl. ab ob man überhaupt einen Job bekommt bzw. was für einen. Aber nicht was man 5 Jahre oder gar 20 Jahre später macht und verdient.



Magogan schrieb:


> Und die Anzahl der Studierenden/Studiengänge richtet sich offensichtlich nicht nach der Anzahl an Jobs, sonst gäbe es nicht so viele BWL- und Architektur-Studiengänge (bzw. es würde nicht an so vielen Unis oder nicht mit so vielen Studienplätzen angeboten werden). In technischer Informatik gibt es nicht mal einen NC, trotzdem sind es nur 40 Studierende pro Jahrgang. Und das in Berlin. Es sieht für mich eher so aus, als würde da das Interesse fehlen. Viele wollen wohl lieber Software entwickeln und wählen deshalb nur Informatik.



Das Angebot an Studiengängen richtet sich natürlich an der Nachfrage solcher Abschlüsse aus der Wirtschaft. Immerhin wollen und müssen die Unis das anbieten was nachgefragt wird und wo es Gelder für gibt. Ich bin im Übrigen davon überzeugt, dass man sowas anderswo auch studieren kann, nur dass es da halt nicht als eigener Studiengang sondern eben als Vertiefungsrichtung als Teil eines anderen Studiengangs angeboten wird.

BWL und Konsorten sind deswegen so beliebt, weil viele das nach dem Abi machen, weil sie keine rechte Vorstellung haben was sie denn studieren wollen, nur dass sie es eben wollen und ein Job bei der Bank scheint manchen attraktiv zu sein . Das Angebot richtet sich da natürlich auch an der Nachfrage von der Seite aus. 
In Ausbildungsberufen ist das anders. Hier gibt allein die Wirtschaft vor wieviele ANgebote es gibt. Studieren kann ich prinzipiell alles, wenn ich mein Abi in der Tasche habe - unabhängig davon was gebraucht wird. Das ist sicherlich ein Manko des Systems, aber nicht so leicht zu regeln.



Magogan schrieb:


> Sry für so viel Offtopic, wir sollten das vllt. in einem anderen Thread weiter diskutieren, aber ich weiß nicht, wo.


 
dito!

Wer noch weiter diskutieren will kann das gerne per PN tun!


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> So ein letztes Mal OT, dann gehts hier wieder nur um Sound - zumindest von meiner Seite!
> ...
> Wer noch weiter diskutieren will kann das gerne per PN tun!


 

Darum würde ich dann auch bitten. Ihr könntet gerne in der Rumpelkammer einen eigenen Thread über Jobs, Bezahlung und Hausbau eröffnen!


----------



## _VFB_ (23. Juni 2014)

Hi, 
ich hab ein Problem mit meinem ODAC (vermutlich). Das drückt sich dadurch aus, das eine Box Knartzgeräusche macht oder komplett ausfällt. Da das Problem auch beim Kopfhörer auftritt schließe ich mal einen defekt der Box aus. Mein momentanes System sieht so aus: 

USB => ODAC => Cinch => Sony F590ES => Pico Lino 2 und AKG 171 MK2 

Das Problem lässt sich auch Zeitweiße beheben indem ich die Cinch Kabel Aus- und wieder Einsteck. Sowohl Cinch als auch USB Kabel habe ich schon ausgetauscht. Hat jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte. Danke im Vorraus. 

lg _VFB_


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juni 2014)

Hast du mal nen anderen eingang am Verstaerker probiert, ich tippe naemlich drauf das es dein Amp ist, sofern du mit ODAC dieses selbstbau ding meinst.


----------



## _VFB_ (23. Juni 2014)

Ne am anderen Port ist genau das selbe Problem. Wenn ich den Ton über den Monitor wiedergebe tritt das Problem auch nicht auf. Allerdings wahr da die Quelle auch der Bluerayplayer.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juni 2014)

War das schon immer so oder ist das nach ner zeit erst aufgetretten ? 
Mit Port meinst du nen anderen Eingang oder nen andere USB Port ? 

Ich nehm mal an die Lautstaerke in Windows und am ODAC ist voll aufgerissen ?


----------



## _VFB_ (23. Juni 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> War das schon immer so oder ist das nach ner zeit erst aufgetretten ?


Erst nach ner Zeit.


dekay55 schrieb:


> Mit Port meinst du nen anderen Eingang oder nen andere USB Port ?


Sowohl als auch. Ich hab auch einen anderen USB Port probiert. Außerdem noch den Cinch Port am Verstärker.


dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal an die Lautstaerke in Windows und am ODAC ist voll aufgerissen ?


 Jetzt wo dus sagst ja. Ich nehm mal an das ist nicht so Gesund für den DAC?


----------



## dekay55 (23. Juni 2014)

Dem DAC ist das egal, richtig ungesund ist das für deinen Verstaerker, den sehe ich auch als ursache für das Problem. 
Kleiner Hinweis : 
Dein Verstaerker hat ne Eingangsempfindlichkeit von 350mV 
Dein ODAC hat ne maximale Ausgangsleistung von 2V wenn der voll aufgedreht ist. 

Ich glaub mehr muss ich jetzt nicht erwaehnen oder ?


----------



## _VFB_ (23. Juni 2014)

Ok danke hab ich noch nicht gewusst. Hab jetzt mal in Windows die Lautstärke leiser gestellt (25%). Mal sehen wie es sich den Abend über verhält.


----------



## wiitii1000 (23. Juni 2014)

Witzig, dasselbe Problem habe ich auch mit meinem TASCAM US-200, ich nutze miene SUperlux am Kofphöreranschluss und nach einiger Zeit fängt es an zu knacksen und zu rauschen. Wenn ich die Kopfhörer woanders nutze, funktionieren sie problemlos.


----------



## JJ Walker (27. Juni 2014)

Gibt es khv s die sich lohnen wenn man einen grundig mpaxx 900serie mit einem sennheiser mx470 inear Kopfhörer betreibt?


----------



## The_Trasher (27. Juni 2014)

Nein. 1. Ist der MX470 ein billiger In-Ear. Bereits Standard-Modelle die bei Handys mitgeliefert werden sind da oft besser. Außerdem benötigt man für einen In-Ear eher einen DAC.

PS: Das ist kein In-Ear sondern ein Ear-pod. Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied


----------



## Diavel (27. Juni 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> PS: Das ist kein In-Ear sondern ein Ear-pod. Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied


 
Ps: Das ist kein Ear-pod, sondern ein Earbud. Earpod ist nur der Standartkopfhörer von Apple.


----------



## Hänschen (27. Juni 2014)

Als ich damals schrieb meine CT227 Mk2 Lautsprecher wären für Dubstep geignet hatte ich noch keine 5-Zöller Dubstep spielen hören 

 Wenn ich mit dem Umschalter zwischen CT227 Mk2 (3-Zöller) und den Mini Monitor Basic Mk2 (5-Zöller) umschalte klingt das als wenn man von einem Kind auf den Hulk wechselt 

 Aber perfekt sind auch die MMB Mk2 nicht !
 Es fehlen ein paar Hertz untenrum die stärker wiedergegeben werden müssten, die MMB gehen ja nur bis etwa 40Hz runter.


 Ich habe eine DIY-Kompaktbox ausgemacht die dieses Problem beseitigen würde: die "Chesterfield" aus dem Klang und Ton Magazin.
 Leider würde das Paar um die 500 Euro kosten insgesamt aber die würde in Richtung 30Hz runtergehn ...


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Juni 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Es fehlen ein paar Hertz untenrum die stärker wiedergegeben werden müssten, die MMB gehen ja nur bis etwa 40Hz runter.


 
Die Frage ist doch eher, ob das "Problem" von ein paar Hertz Tiefgang abhängt oder eben von der generellen basslautstärke und du es eben gern etwas überbetont haben willst. Letzteres kannst du ja mit dem Wandabstand noch beeinflussen.

Der Unterschied in der Basstiefe zwischen den ct227, die bei korrekter Aufstellung bis rund 45Hz gehen und den Mini Monitoren, die 5 Hz (!) tiefer gehen, dürfte kaum rauszuhören sein. Das der 5" vermutlich mehr Dynamikreserven hat und obendrein einen höheren Wirkungsgrad (und damit für den Amp ggf. leichter zu treiben ist) dagegen schon eher.

Beide sind aber absolut linear (also gemeinhin das was als "richtig" gilt) abgestimmt. Wenn dir da was fehlt, dann musste eben Boxen mit nem Hang zur Übertreibung kaufen / bauen. Alternativ - das ist ja einer der Gags beim DIY - kannst du aber auch leicht die Bassreflexabstimmung ändern. Kürzeres Rohr bedeutet Bassüberhöhung und im gegenzug höhere untere Grenzfrequenz, längeres Rohr heißt mehr Tiefgang mit abfallender Charakteristik. Wenn ich dein Anliegen richtig deute, dann ist ersteres die Modifikation mit der du vlt. mal anfangen solltest...


----------



## JJ Walker (27. Juni 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Nein. 1. Ist der MX470 ein billiger In-Ear. Bereits Standard-Modelle die bei Handys mitgeliefert werden sind da oft besser. Außerdem benötigt man für einen In-Ear eher einen DAC.
> 
> PS: Das ist kein In-Ear sondern ein Ear-pod. Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied



Ok. Naja. Billig waren die nich. $
Was sind den dan gute in ear Kopfhörer?


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Juni 2014)

> Was sind den dan gute in ear Kopfhörer?



Erstmal müssens richtige In-Ears sein, Earbuds sind schon von der Bauweise her zum Scheitern verurteilt.

Und dann sollte man halt was von guten Makren kaufen, z.B. Brainwavz, Fischer Audio, Meelec, Shure, Soundmagic, Fostex, Logitech UE, Fischer Amps, etc.

Senni 2 gute In-Ears: den IE-80 und den IE-800.


----------



## Hänschen (27. Juni 2014)

Die MMB Mk2 bringen den Bass sehr viel druckvoller rüber und man hört das tiefe Wummern richtig laut.
 Anstrengen muss man sich nur wenn man die allertiefsten Frequenzen hören will.

 Das schaffen die CT227 Mk2 nicht, bei denen muss man sich richtig anstrengen um den tieferen/tiefsten Bass zu hören ... woran man sich natürlich nach einer Weile gewöhnt.


 Es gibt also heftige Pegelunterschiede im Tiefton zwischen den zwei Konzepten - unabhängig der Lautstärke am Verstärker


----------



## JJ Walker (27. Juni 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Erstmal müssens richtige In-Ears sein, Earbuds sind schon von der Bauweise her zum Scheitern verurteilt.
> 
> Und dann sollte man halt was von guten Makren kaufen, z.B. Brainwavz, Fischer Audio, Meelec, Shure, Soundmagic, Fostex, Logitech UE, Fischer Amps, etc.
> 
> Senni 2 gute In-Ears: den IE-80 und den IE-800.



Hm. Mal sehen. Vll gefallen mir welche.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Juni 2014)

Ob man logitech dazu zählen kann ...


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Juni 2014)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Ob man logitech dazu zählen kann ...


 
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Noise-Isolating-Kopfhörer-Isolation-Klinkenstecker/dp/B00A668OA6

Mehr brauch ich wohl nicht zu sagen.


----------



## soth (27. Juni 2014)

Logitech hat sich vor Jahren mit Ultimate Ears einen sehr ordentlichen, großen und namenhaften Hersteller von IEM ins Boot geholt. Das Material ist durchaus als gut/sehr gut zu bezeichnen ... man tut gut daran nicht einfach irgendetwas zu Verallgemeinern.


----------



## The_Trasher (28. Juni 2014)

@Soth:
Das sicherlich nicht, nur hat das ganze einen Faden Beigeschmack. Logitech ist nach wie vor eine verrufene Marke im Soundbereich. Ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht ist erstmal dahingestellt.

Eines ist aber klar: Seit Logitech UE übernommen hat ist da nichts großes rausgekommen. Dennoch sind die Ultimate Ears geil : schief:


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Juni 2014)

@Trasher: LC Power ist auch verrufen und sie können trotzdem gute NTs produzieren.

Logitech hat das Know How mit Polycarbonaten umzugehen, UE hat das Know Howrichtig gute BA-Treiber zu bauen. Die "Fusion" hat beiden Vorteile gebracht und der UE 900 ist DIE Referenz an hellen und neutralen In-Ears bis 1k€, wenn ich das Geld hab hol ich mir auch mal einen.

Mit der UE-Linie hat Logitech mal was gutes im Audiobereich, das sollte man dann schon würdigen, finde ich.


----------



## Darkseth (28. Juni 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Logitech UE 900 Noise-Isolating Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Mehr brauch ich wohl nicht zu sagen.


 Die dinger haben ein wunderschönes Sounding.. Perfekt neutraler bass, aber seeeehr Tief. Damit hört man erst, dass ein AKG K701 VIEL zu wenig tiefbass hat, um neutral zu sein


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Juni 2014)

Ja, der UE 900 ist wahnsinnig gut für den Preis, wenn ich nächstes Jahr mal genug Geld hab werde ich mir den und nen guten Player a la iBasso DX50 holen.


----------



## soth (28. Juni 2014)

Trasher, darum geht es mir ja gerade! 
Falls man sich nicht 100% sicher ist einfach die Pauschalisierung bleiben lassen. Das gilt sowohl für das Runtermachen, als auch für das Anpreisen von Marken. Auch bekannte Marken haben meist ihre schwarzen Schafe ...


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Juni 2014)

> Auch bekannte Marken haben meist ihre schwarzen Schafe ...



Man schaue sich mal alle Senni KHs unterhalb des HD 558 an, das sind alles olle Plastikdosen.

Oder die In-Ears von AKG, Sennheiser und Beyerdynamic, die sind alle nicht wirklich toll (bis auf IE-80 und IE-800 von Senni)....


----------



## soth (28. Juni 2014)

Ich meinte das jetzt nicht nur auf den Kopfhörer und In-Ear Markt bezogen 
Das zieht sich durch alle Reihen von Schallwandlern von billig Consumer bis hin zu "teurer" PA-Ware, durch alle anderen Kategorien im Bereich Audio und auch in quasi jedem anderen Bereich des Lebens.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung bezgl. so Mini-Lautsprechern mit Bluetooth?
Aber kein so 200 €-Knochen, sondern ein günstiges Modell, was man auch mal mit an den See oder zum Grillen mitnehmen kann.
Ich weiß, dass man dann Abstriche in der Soundquali machen muss, aber das geht klar.


----------



## ebastler (28. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte so was schon lange mal selbst bauen...
Bluetooth-Headset mit einigermaßen gescheitem A2DP kaufen, schlachten, einen guten Class D Chip suchen (oder die Schaltung komplett selbst entwerfen? Wär mal n cooles Projekt, wenn ich viel zeit über hab), paar gescheite, kleine Treiber und ein Gehäuse dazu.


----------



## soth (28. Juni 2014)

Es gibt fertige Bluetooth Receiver mit APT-X, z.b. von Sure. Schau mal bei ebay rein, vielleicht findet sich da noch etwas Kleineres. 
Class-D ... da tut es ein ordentliches China-Modul mit Chip von z.B. TI oder NXP. Kleiner Breitbänder + Saugkreis und Baffle-Step Entzerrung ...


----------



## ebastler (28. Juni 2014)

Das mit den Bluetooth-Dingern find ich cool, danke!
Zum Verstärker: Wo bleibt da der Spaß, selbst gelötet muss es schon werden


----------



## soth (28. Juni 2014)

Na, dann einfach 'nen Endstufen IC suchen und los geht es mit dem Planen


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (29. Juni 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Man schaue sich mal alle Senni KHs unterhalb des HD 558 an, das sind alles olle Plastikdosen.
> 
> Oder die In-Ears von AKG, Sennheiser und Beyerdynamic, die sind alle nicht wirklich toll (bis auf IE-80 und IE-800 von Senni)....


 
Praktisch, dass Du das gerade ansprichst. Ich überlege nämlich schon seit einiger Zeit, meine älteren In-Ears von Sennheiser (CX 300) zu ersetzen, da der "Bass Driven Sound" irgendwann doch etwas stört. Ich verlange kein Hi-Fi, wenn ich unterwegs bin, nur etwas ausgeglicheren Klang und wollte daher im Bereich bis max. 50 Euro suchen. Hat da jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## BlackNeo (29. Juni 2014)

Der Brainwavz M5 ist ziemlich gut für den Preis.


----------



## SamSoNight (30. Juni 2014)

So, habe mir mal einen DT 880 250 Ohm bei Amazon Warehouse Deals für ca. 155€ bestellt  Im Prinzip bin ich ja zufrieden mit meinen DT 990 Pro, aber ich wollte einfach unbedingt mal die DT 880 testen. Da es ja eh schon ein Warehouse Deal, also Rückläufer wahrscheinlich, ist, kann ich das auch mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, wenn ich ihn zurückschicke


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss meine Soka mit meinem Vorverstärker verbinden. Dazu muss ungefähr ein 8m langer Weg überbrückt werden...
Geht das kabellos und wenn nicht, welche Art von Kabel ist am besten dafür geeignet. Mein Vorverstärker hat sowohl Toslink als auch Koaxial 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juni 2014)

Soll da nur Stereo drüber laufen oder Surround?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juni 2014)

Stereo


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2014)

Wie gut ist der DAC des Verstärkers? Je nach dem Cinch oder Toslink, würd ich sagen...
Wobei analog über 8m eher hart ist, ich würde Toslink nehmen. Ist unkomplizierter als Koax, finde ich (dünnere Kabel, keine Masseschleifen).


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn die Soka die Arbeit übernehmen soll, dann über Cinch/Koax. Wenn die Soka nur das Signal weiterleiten soll, dann über Toslink.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2014)

Koax digital oder analog? Hier setzen die meisten offensichtlich voraus, das koax analog ist...

Kabellos geht auch, ist aber entweder qualitativ bescheiden oder aufwändig / teuer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte ja den DAC meines Vorverstärkers benutzen, deswegen digital. Als Vorverstärker benutze ich den Yamaha CX-1000


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2014)

In audiophilen Kreisen wird normalerweise die Koax Verbindung bevorzugt, weil sie bei Verwendung eines Kabels und Steckern mit normgerechte 75Ohm Wellenwiderstand meist etwas besser klingt als eine Toslink Verbindung. Wobei das vor allem an sehr guten Anlagen ne Rolle spielt.

Bei mir ist es auch so und deswegen verwende ich optisch nur bei minderwertigen Quellen und weil mein Wandler nur 3 Eingänge hat von denen eben einer Toslink ist.

Aber bei Verwendung bei Geraten, die z.B. an verschiedenen Stromkreisen oder auch Steckdosen hängen kann Toslink dennoch von Vorteil sein ob der galvanischen Trennung.

Im Zweifel einfach probieren...


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2014)

Sicher, dass da ein Unterschied ist? Es sind beides digitale Signalübertragungen, da gibts eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten - Signal kommt an, oder eben nicht...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juni 2014)

Genau das dachte ich ja auch. deswegen meine Frage


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Sicher, dass da ein Unterschied ist? Es sind beides digitale Signalübertragungen, da gibts eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten - Signal kommt an, oder eben nicht...



Ganz sicher.

Die beiden Möglichkeiten mögen die einzigen beiden sein, die bei ner Übertragung von "provanen" Daten im Rechner ne Rolle spielen - wobei ich da net so tief drinne steck und net weiß wo und ob da Knackpunkte drin sind.
Bei Musik spielt neben dem ob eben z.b. auch das wann eine Rolle. Auch wenn Jitter von dem einen oder anderen mit solidem Hifi Halbwissen beschlagenen Techniker belächelt wird ist er dennoch vorhanden und für die Klangqualität einer der Knackpunkte. Wer sich ernsthaft mit der Materie auseinandersetzt wird das auch kaum bestreiten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juni 2014)

Ich lese sehr häufig in verschiedenen Foren, dass bei einber längeren Distanz ein koaxialelö Audiokabel emopfohlen wird...
Was ist denn nun richtig ?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube nicht dass es ein richtig oder falsch da gibt. Probiere entweder einfach beides aus - vermutlich wirst du keinen oder nur einen sehr kleinen Unterschied hören. Um wirklich deutlich einen Unterschied zu hören ist wie schon gesagt ne gute Anlage von Nöten, dazu reichlich Hörerfahrung und die Muse auch richtig hin zu hören.

Wenn du nicht beides ausprobieren willst, dann nimm einfach das Koaxkabel. Wenn es brummt, dann verwende ein optisches und gib das andere zurück...
Wichtig wäre aber, dass du ein Kabel mit einem Wellenwiderstand von 75 Ohm nimmst, dann gehst du auf Nummer sicher und bist innerhalb der Spec der Schnittstelle.


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Juni 2014)

Wobei nur wenige Kabel auch wirklich die 75-Ohm Wellenwiederstand einhalten, das schaffen meist nur Kabel mit ETI-Eichmann Bulletplugs oder WBT-Nextgen Steckern.


----------



## memisis (30. Juni 2014)

ich frage euch kurz hier damit ich nicht nen neuen thread öffnen muss^^

könnte ich meine lautsprecher an die soundkarte anschließen, und dann meine kopfhörer an die lautsprecher selbst ?
oder wäre der ton in den kopfhörern dann die selbe wie wenn sie aus dem mainboard kommen würde ?


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Juni 2014)

Welche Lautsprecher, welche Soundkarte?


----------



## memisis (30. Juni 2014)

welche lautsprecher weiß ich nichtmehr
solche 2+1 alten logitech dinger
man kann an den einen lautsprecher den headset anschließen, dann kommt der ton von den kopfhörern und nichtmehr von den lautsprechern
die soundkarte würde ich dann kaufen wenn es klappt, dachte da an die asus xonar dgx pci-e


----------



## Jeanboy (1. Juli 2014)

Für so Logitröten lohnt sich das nicht. Außerdem sind die Kopfhörerausgänge qualitativ enorm schlecht.
Mit Glück hörst du keinen Unterschied, aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit wird die Qualität drunter leiden, wenn der Ausgang überhaupt noch funktioniert^^


Du kannst an deine DGX aber das Frontpanel deines PC's anschließen, sodass du 2 Ausgänge für Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer hättest


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie finde ich kein bezahlbares 10m langes Audio-Digitalkabel, egal ob koaxial oder Toslink, das ein 75 Ohm Wellenwiderstand hat 
Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Juli 2014)

Wilbrand Acoustics / Referenz 3si Digital Cinchkabel (Digital) Interessantes Angebot !

Das wäre eines was auch wirklich nur 75 Ohm Wiederstand hat, da sind WBT Nextgen Stecker dran.

Könntest dir mit denen aber auch selber was konfektionieren: WBT 0110 CU Nextgen Pur Cinchstecker - HiFi und Home Cinema und Plattenspieler Zubehör


----------



## ebastler (2. Juli 2014)

Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie eine digitale Signalübertragung anders klingen kann...


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Juli 2014)

Nach verdammten 8 Wochen RMA hab ich meine Asus Xonar Phoebus zurück bzw. mein Geld zurück und eine neue gekauft .


Damals hatte ich einen Kulanzantrag bei ASUS bzgl. des abgelaufenen Spielecoupons gestellt und ich hatte einen BF4 Coupon bekommen,
genau dieser Coupon liegt nun der/meiner Game Bundled Edition der Phoebus bei Redcoon bei, obwohl darauf nicht hingewiesen wird .

Wer also eine Phoebus kaufen möchte, sollte die Game Bundle Edition kaufen und bekommt mit Glück ein BF4 Coupon


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Juli 2014)

@ BlackNeo : Bezahlbar heißt für mich 20 €, alles andere ist imho maßlos überteuert 

@ ebastler : Dito. Ich dachte mein ganzes Lebens lang, es gäbe bloß 0 oder 1


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (2. Juli 2014)

Was ist denn eine 1 und eine 0 eigentlich? Die sind auch nichts anderes als bestimmte Spannungslevel, also analoge Signale; was sollen sie sonst auch sein? Bei TTL-Bausteinen ist am Ausgang alles unter 0,4 V z.B. eine "0", alles über 2,4 V eine "1". Ausreichend starke Störeinflüsse (welcher Art auch immer) können nun zum Beispiel dafür sorgen, dass diese Grenzen nicht mehr erreicht werden und aus Nullen Einsen werden oder gar kein erlaubtes Signal entsteht. Durch Prüfbits und andere Maßnahmen kann das zu Teilen kompensiert werden, ab gewissem Maße aber eben auch nicht mehr, sodass es zu Fehlern im Signal kommt.

Ab wann so etwas zu hören ist in einem Audiosignal ist noch eine Frage für sich. Störeinflüsse gibt es aber definitiv bzw. kann es immer geben. Das Stichwort Wellenwiderstandfiel ja auch bereits.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Juli 2014)

Jup, SchwarzerQuader hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Das Signal ist zwar Digital, aber die übertragung ist analog. Das ist der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie eine digitale Signalübertragung anders klingen kann...


 
Wenn du dich mit der Materie beschäftigst ändert sich das sehr schnell...



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Durch Prüfbits und andere Maßnahmen kann das zu Teilen kompensiert werden, ab gewissem Maße aber eben auch nicht mehr, sodass es zu Fehlern im Signal kommt.



Prüfbits gibt es soweit ich das weiß bei üblichen Audiosignalen nicht oder zumindest nicht in dem Maße wie es wünschenswert wäre. Als man das konzipiert hat war man noch der Meinung, dass digital eh alles gleich ist. Mittlerweile weiß man es besser.

Sonst wäre Dinge wie AccurateRip o.ä. nicht notwendig.



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Die sind auch nichts anderes als bestimmte Spannungslevel, also analoge Signale; was sollen sie sonst auch sein? Bei TTL-Bausteinen ist am Ausgang alles unter 0,4 V z.B. eine "0", alles über 2,4 V eine "1". Ausreichend starke Störeinflüsse (welcher Art auch immer) können nun zum Beispiel dafür sorgen, dass diese Grenzen nicht mehr erreicht werden und aus Nullen Einsen werden oder gar kein erlaubtes Signal entsteht.



Das Problem ist normalerweise nicht, dass die 1 oder 0 nicht erkannt wird, sondern, dass der Zeitpunkt des Umschaltens schwankt. Die Flankensteilheit des analogen Signals ist nicht beliebig steil und die 0,4V bzw. 2,4V als Schalter der Bausteine sind auch nicht exakt 0,4 bzw. 2,4V da gibts auch kleine Schwankungen (Temperaturabhängig und was weiß ich was da noch ne Rolle spielt). Das bedeutet, dass die es eben zu "Gleichlauffehlern" kommt. Diese sind dann eben auch mess- und in letzter Instanz auch hörbar.

Aktuelle Wandler sind durch Puffer u.ä. unempfindlicher ggü. der Qualität der Datenübertragung und der Quelle. Aber es ist immer noch hörbar und verschiedene Digitalquellen auch voneinander unterscheidbar. Bei mir kann ich z.B. den Unterschied hören ob ein Stück vom CD Laufwerk (Hifi, nicht das im Rechner) oder per Netzwerk vom NAS an den Wandler/Streamer kommt. Das sind dann 2x die gleichen Daten, aber Netzwerk hört sich besser an. Der Unterschied ist nicht riesengroß, aber dennoch groß genug um es raus zu hören wenn man sich konzentriert. Um Fragen vorzubeugen: der Wandler ist  aktuell, vermutlich hochwertiger als alle Wandler hier im Forum und ja ich habe es auch blind versucht...




BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das Signal ist zwar Digital, aber die übertragung ist analog. Das ist der Knackpunkt.


 
Das ist es. Sowas wie eine digitale Übertragung gibt es nicht. Das Signal ist immer analog!


----------



## Healrox (2. Juli 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist es. Sowas wie eine digitale Übertragung gibt es nicht. Das Signal ist immer analog!



Stellt optische Signalübertragung dann eine Sonderform dar?


----------



## Diavel (2. Juli 2014)

Ne, da kann ja auch mal "weniger" Licht ankommen. Dann stellt sich auch wieder die Frage wann es eine 0 oder 1 ist.

Btw: Es gibt Leute die meinen sie brauchen synchronisierte Atomuhren in Quelle und Wandler um das korrekte Timing der Daten zu garantieren. Natürlich ist das nach deren Aussage dann auch noch ein hörbarer Unterschied.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juli 2014)

Diavel schrieb:


> Ne, da kann ja auch mal "weniger" Licht ankommen. Dann stellt sich auch wieder die Frage wann es eine 0 oder 1 ist.



Streulicht ist so ein Thema. Z.B. wenn der optische Leiter minderwertig ist und das Licht darin gebrochen wird. Oder auch, wenn ein Knick/Bruch in dem Leiter ist, der Stecker nicht optisch "dicht" usw. Reflektionen...



Diavel schrieb:


> Btw: Es gibt Leute die meinen sie brauchen synchronisierte Atomuhren in Quelle und Wandler um das korrekte Timing der Daten zu garantieren. Natürlich ist das nach deren Aussage dann auch noch ein hörbarer Unterschied.



Der Witz ist man hört eine bessere Clock tatsächlich. Hab ich schon an sündteuren Komponenten diverser Hersteller hören können. Bloß, wenn die Clock schon 10k€ kostet ists halt schon ein wenig über meinem Budget...


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Juli 2014)

Jup, bessere Clocks hört man, hab das mal an nem Antelope Audio Zodiac Gold verglichen. Wobei man ein besseres Netzteil imho eher raushört. Gibts für den Zodiac ja beides extra zu kaufen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (2. Juli 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist normalerweise nicht, dass die 1 oder 0 nicht erkannt wird, sondern, dass der Zeitpunkt des Umschaltens schwankt. Die Flankensteilheit des analogen Signals ist nicht beliebig steil und die 0,4V bzw. 2,4V als Schalter der Bausteine sind auch nicht exakt 0,4 bzw. 2,4V da gibts auch kleine Schwankungen (Temperaturabhängig und was weiß ich was da noch ne Rolle spielt). Das bedeutet, dass die es eben zu "Gleichlauffehlern" kommt. Diese sind dann eben auch mess- und in letzter Instanz auch hörbar.
> 
> Aktuelle Wandler sind durch Puffer u.ä. unempfindlicher ggü. der Qualität der Datenübertragung und der Quelle. Aber es ist immer noch hörbar und verschiedene Digitalquellen auch voneinander unterscheidbar. Bei mir kann ich z.B. den Unterschied hören ob ein Stück vom CD Laufwerk (Hifi, nicht das im Rechner) oder per Netzwerk vom NAS an den Wandler/Streamer kommt. Das sind dann 2x die gleichen Daten, aber Netzwerk hört sich besser an. Der Unterschied ist nicht riesengroß, aber dennoch groß genug um es raus zu hören wenn man sich konzentriert. Um Fragen vorzubeugen: der Wandler ist  aktuell, vermutlich hochwertiger als alle Wandler hier im Forum und ja ich habe es auch blind versucht...


 
Klar, besonders das zeitliche Verhalten ist auch eine Fehlerquelle, eine neben noch weiteren. Ich habe mich da bewusst auf einen einfachen Fall beschränkt.

Nebenbei hat sich in Deinem Beitrag ein kleiner Zitierfehler eingeschlichen. Mein zweiter Absatz ist angeblich von "eBastler" geschrieben worden.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juli 2014)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Nebenbei hat sich in Deinem Beitrag ein kleiner Zitierfehler eingeschlichen. Mein zweiter Absatz ist angeblich von "eBastler" geschrieben worden.



Verzeihung, war nicht meine Absicht. Aber multiple Zitate sind über die App aufm Handy ne Herausforderung...

Edit: so verbösert...


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Juli 2014)

Bis auf die Clocks ist da HDMI im Vorteil, da dort die Signale mehrmals übertragen werden. Clocks kann man auch extern kompensieren. Denon machts vor


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2014)

Okay, ich glaub, ich bin langsam richtig froh, dass mein CD Player bereits zwei schöne Mono-DACs drinnen hat, und ich analog an die Endstufe fahren kann


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Okay, ich glaub, ich bin langsam richtig froh, dass mein CD Player bereits zwei schöne Mono-DACs drinnen hat, und ich analog an die Endstufe fahren kann



Auch da gibts Tücken... Die sind im Zweifelsfall eher größer als bei der digitalen Übertragung.


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2014)

Welches Programm sollte ich am besten nutzen, um meine Audio CDs zu rippen/digitalisieren? Flac, Wav und co brauche ich nicht wirklich. Möchte die CDs eigentlich nur als mp3 Datein abspeichern da ich sie auch im Auto hören möchte.

EDIT: Mein Foobar kanns ja auch


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (3. Juli 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Welches Programm sollte ich am besten nutzen, um meine Audio CDs zu rippen/digitalisieren? Flac, Wav und co brauche ich nicht wirklich. Möchte die CDs eigentlich nur als mp3 Datein abspeichern da ich sie auch im Auto hören möchte.
> 
> EDIT: Mein Foobar kanns ja auch


 
Ich habe dazu EAC (Exact Audio Copy) installiert. Müsste ich eigentlich mal schauen, ob es eine neuere Version gibt. Die alte hatte soweit gut funktioniert, nur manchmal Schwierigkeiten beim Suchen nach Infos, speziell Texten gehabt.


----------



## ebastler (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

mal ne ganz andere Frage, bzw zwei.
Da ich lange einen iPod hatte, hab ich nach wie vor iTunes als Player am Rechner. Gibts da was Schlankes, Ressourcensparendes, das übersichtlich ist und Songtexte sowie Cover anzeigt?
Ich höre am PC nur sehr selten Musik, hab auch nur den gammligen Realtek-Chip, höchstens beim Arbeiten leise nebenbei.

Da ich die Musik vom PC aufs Handy Synchronisier, hätte ich gerne bei allen Liedern die Songtexte drin.
Gibts da ein Programm für Windows/OSX 10.6/Adnroid, das mir automatisch die fehlenden Songtexte (ca. die Hälfte meiner Mediathek hat bereits Texte!) sucht und in die mp3/m4a Files spreichert?
Hatte da früher am Mac ein Add-On für iTunes, das das gemacht hat. Funktionierte nach einem Update aber leider nicht mehr...


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es mit Songtexten geht, aber ich finde foobar klasse.
Ist auch sehr ressourcenschonend.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2014)

Foobar2k kann das alles wenn man entsprechende Panels installiert.
Lyrics:
http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_uie_lyrics3
Album Art:
http://cherans.bol.ucla.edu/fooplugins.html


----------



## soth (5. Juli 2014)

Nur das mit dem Songtexte beim Syncronisieren integrieren ... das funktioniert afaik nicht.


----------



## ebastler (5. Juli 2014)

Doch, das geht... Songtexte damals mit iTunes geholt, Lieder einfach aufs Handy gezogen, und mein Poweramp hat die Texte jetzt alle, die ich halt schon hatte...
Die scheinen, wie auch immer das geht, ins Musikfile gespeichert zu werden, ebenso, wie das Cover auch.


----------



## soth (5. Juli 2014)

Schon klar, dass man die Texte in den Header schreiben kann, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob und wie foobar automatisch Lyrics einbinden kann ...


----------



## ebastler (5. Juli 2014)

Hm... Genau das interessiert mich eben, da mein Poweramp diese auslesen kann :/
foobar werd ich aber als player mal ansehen, den iTunes schmarrn vom PC werfen. Am Mac gehts eh klasse.


----------



## soth (5. Juli 2014)

Na, dann tag doch alle Dateien mit iTunes und nutze sonst foobar. An den paar MB Speicherplatz sollte es nicht scheitern


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2014)

Warum verlinkt ichs denn? Mit dem von mir genannten Plugin werden Lyrics angezeigt, automatisch runtergeladen und wahlweise als einzelne Datei oder als Tag abgelegt.


----------



## soth (5. Juli 2014)

Oh ...  Ich habe das bisher immer nur zum Anzeigen der Lyrics verwendet ...


----------



## ebastler (6. Juli 2014)

Morgen gehts in den Urlaub, ich durfte eben ca. 200 ungetaggte Green Day Lieder von nem Kumpel taggen 

Dafür hab ich jetzt was Neues zum Hören.
Wieder daheim lad ich mir foobar, und Olstyles geniales Plugin


----------



## JPW (6. Juli 2014)

Was haltet ihr von den Heco Victa 701? 

Ich würde gerne für  Filme und Musik ordentliche Standlautsprecher haben, das ganze (weil ich Student bin) am liebsten für wenig Geld. 

Sind die gut, oder lohnt es sich nochmal mehr zu sparen? Ich würde später gerne noch einen Subwoofer dazu ergänzen und sogar nach und nach auf 5.1 aufrüsten um Blu Rays auch wirklich in DTS HD usw zu genießen. 

Stereo Verstärker ist vorhanden, würde natürlich in Zukunft auch gegen 5.1 ersetzt werden.

Aber ich plane erstmal mit 2.0 anzufangen. 

Selber bauen wäre auch eine Option lohnt sich das? Löten usw ist kein Problem... 

Ich frage mich ob Standlautsprecher dieser Preisklasse schon was taugen...

In Tests lese ich von den Victa 701 eigentlich nur gutes.


----------



## Darkseth (6. Juli 2014)

Warum Standlautsprecher? Was erhoffst du dir von Standlautsprecher, gegenüber Regallautsprecher?
Kannst du die dinger richtig aufstellen? Wie groß ist der Raum? (Evtl Fotos?)

Selbst bauen lohnt sich!! Da kannst du locker in der doppelten/dreifachen Preisklasse einsteigen. Hierzu MUSS man aber den Raum kennen (einfach blind irgendein bastelkit empfehlen ist hier total fehl am Platz). Löten musst du oft nichtmal selbst, frequenzweichen sind teilweise auch schon fertig. Musst im prinzip nur die Platten zurecht sägen lassen, und zusammenleimen + richtig anschließen.

Standlautsrpecher würde ich persönlich keine billigen kaufen..  Lohnt sich nicht, und Tiefgang ist auch kaum da. 
Siehe hier: http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/medium/750938/heco-victa-701_260784.jpg
Ein Peak bei 100 Herz (sprich 70-180~ Herz ist ne leichte bassbetonung da), aber ab 100 Herz (die stelle, die am stärksten betont ist) abwärts fällt der Pegel ab.
Dann lieber 100-200€ mehr pro Box ausgeben, statt billig standboxen mit nem 300€ subwoofer zu paaren.
Ich denke, mit sowas hättest du in der regel mehr von: http://www.amazon.de/DALI-Zensor-La...F8&qid=1404623560&sr=8-3&keywords=dali+zensor
Aber wie gesagt, hängt von deinem Budget ab, und definitiv vom raum. 
Und da selbstbau ja kein problem zu sein scheint, würde ich Neukauf definitiv vergessen, und selbst bauen.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Juli 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Heco Victa 701?
> 
> Ich würde gerne für  Filme und Musik ordentliche Standlautsprecher haben, das ganze (weil ich Student bin) am liebsten für wenig Geld.
> 
> ...



Ich empfehle sie mittlerweile viel zu oft, aber hol dir diese Teile:

ABACUS electronics | C-Box

Die spielen bei mir die Musik und was da rauskommt ist schier unglaublich!


----------



## JPW (6. Juli 2014)

Zur Aufstellung kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen, da ich diesen Monat erst umziehe und Aufstellung der Möbel noch nicht klar ist. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall genügen Platz für freie stehende Standlautsprecher haben. 
Warum? Ich wollte nunmal was ordentliches fürs Wohnzimmer haben, was dann auch mein halbes Leben für Filme benutzt werden soll. 
Aber so genau kenne ich mich da nicht aus und weiß nicht wieviel man wirklich ausgeben muss, damit man was ordentliches kriegt.

Selbstbau ist da warscheinlich sogar am besten, da hab ich sogar Spaß dran. 

Die kann man dann allerdings schlecht Probe hören, gibt es denn eine gute Empfehlung für Selbstbaulautsprecher? 

Kompaktboxen müsste ich dann auf einen Ständer stellen... Ich glaube Standlautsprecher passen in das Zimmer schon gut rein.

Edit: Budget steht noch nicht fest, würde dann noch sparen und in den Semesterferien dann arbeiten usw. 
Kauf passiert dann vielleicht erst Ende des Jahres, aber beim Sound sollte sich ja nicht viel tun.


----------



## soth (6. Juli 2014)

Je nach Lautsprecher und Wohnort gibt es schon Möglichkeiten Selbstbaulautsprecher Probe zu hören. Imho solltest du aber noch ein ganzes Stückchen mehr für die Lautsprecher ausgeben, falls du sie dein halbes Leben nutzen willst.
Empfehlungen auszusprechen ohne den Raum und klangliche Vorlieben zu kennen ist sehr schwierig.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Juli 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Warum? Ich wollte nunmal was ordentliches fürs Wohnzimmer haben, was dann auch mein halbes Leben für Filme benutzt werden soll.



Und was ordentliches ist dann automatisch ne Standbox?



JPW schrieb:


> Selbstbau ist da warscheinlich sogar am besten, da hab ich sogar Spaß dran.



Klar ist das am Besten. GW zu dieser Einstellung!



JPW schrieb:


> Die kann man dann allerdings schlecht Probe hören, gibt es denn eine gute Empfehlung für Selbstbaulautsprecher?



Das ist der einzige Knackpunkt daran. Probe hören ist nicht ganz einfach. Wenn  man Glück hat findet man aber vlt. jemanden, der die Box der Träume  schon gebaut hat und einen hören lässt. 

Ansonsten gibts bei der Klang+Ton (Zeitung) in Duisburg alle 2 Monate nen Hörtermin mit den aktuellen Konstrukten und bei diversen Händlern ohnehin, Visaton in Haan wäre ne Möglichkeit... Wenn man was gefunden hat muss man halt ein wenig recherchieren.

Ne Empfehlung gibts erst, wenn klar ist wie und wo die stehen sollen und was du dir als Budget vorstellen kannst. Dazu wären persönliche Vorlieben ja auch wichtig...



JPW schrieb:


> Kompaktboxen müsste ich dann auf einen Ständer stellen... Ich glaube Standlautsprecher passen in das Zimmer schon gut rein.


 
Standlautsprecher benötigen halt Platz, solange du nicht weißt wie das Zimmer aussieht machts keinen Sinn. Wir reden von ca. 0,5 - 1m Wandabstand und mindestens 2,5, besser 3m Hörabstand. Dazu sollte der Hörplatz auch nicht direkt an der Wand sein... Wenn das alles gegeben ist kann man sich über Standlautsprecher unterhalten...


----------



## JPW (6. Juli 2014)

Also ich denke das der Platz kein großes Problem wird.

Für eine Heimkino Anlage im Wohnzimmer für Blu Rays und Musik finde ich Standlautsprecher schon angemessen. 

Mir sind die CT 261 ins Auge gesprungen, die sollten dann ja schon um einiges besser als die Victa sein. 
Den Preisbereich finde ich für den Bausatz auch noch voll in Ordnung.

Persönlich Vorlieben? Schwierig, Musik höre ich durch die Bank alles, ausser vielleicht Rap oder Hip Hop. 
Bewegt sich über Mainstream Pop und  Elektro über Rock bis zu Soundtracks von Filmen und Spielen und Musicals. 

Bei Filmen werden es aktuelle Blu Rays.

Vom Klang gefällt mir schon spaßiger Klang, also ruhig Bass und Höhen betont. Analytisch muss nicht sein, meine DT990 gefallen mir ja auch. 

Budget? Schwierig. Als Student desto weniger desto besser, aber mir ist klar, dass es sich hier langfristig lohnt zu investieren, allerdings kenne ich mich da nicht aus und weiß nicht wieviel man dann mindestens ausgeben müsste um was richtiges zu kriegen. Ich werde auch nach sparen und nicht jetzt direkt kaufen.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Juli 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Für eine Heimkino Anlage im Wohnzimmer für Blu Rays und Musik finde ich Standlautsprecher schon angemessen.


 
Nochmal warum? Die Größe eines Lautsprechers ist kein (!) Qualitätsmerkmal!

Gegen eine ct261 spricht an sich nix, aber es gibt schon die eine oder andere Alternative. Nur solange man nix über den Raum weiß ist es halt schwer etwas zu empfehlen oder zu beurteilen.


----------



## JPW (6. Juli 2014)

Was spricht denn gegen Standlautsprecher?
Ich denke es wird kein Problem die aufzustellen.
Ich möchte gerne für Heimkino pegelfeste Lautsprecher haben und ehrlich gesagt traue ich das Kompaktboxen nicht so zu. 

Ausserdem finde ich Standboxen schöner freistehend als Kompaktboxen mit Stativ.

Standlautsprecher spielen im allgemeinen doch weiter runter und wenn ich die Wahl habe, würde ich einfach gerne zu denen greifen.


----------



## SamSoNight (6. Juli 2014)

Na super, nach 5 Monaten ist bei meinem DT 990 der linke Treiber kaputt. Er knistert/rappelt manchmal und ist dann leiser. Hab's heute beim Film gucken gemerkt, als der Sound so "rechtslastig" war


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Juli 2014)

Garantie. Fertig ist der Lack...


----------



## Metalic (7. Juli 2014)

JPC, wo kommst du denn her wenn ich fragen darf?

Ob Standlautsprecher, Kompakt- bzw. Regallautsprecher, das hängt halt sehr stark vom Raum ab und wie du sie stellen kannst bzw. wie viel Platz vorhanden ist. Aber das wurde hier ja schon mehrfach gesagt auch auch dass die Größe der Lautsprecher rein gar nichts über die Qualität aussagt.
Wenn du weißt, wie viel Platz du in deinem neuen Wohnzimmer hast, dann kannst du dir weiter Gedanken machen was es denn werden soll. Dann kannst hier mit Fotos oder Skizzen wieder aufschlagen.
Persönlich würde ich auch immer wieder meine Lautsprecher selber bauen. Bin auch durch zwei Schreiber hier im Forum drauf gekommen  und kaufe mir in absehbarer Zeit keine Fertig-Lautsprecher mehr. Probe hören ist natürlich so eine Sache, aber es gibt da auch Möglichkeiten. Erst vor kurzem hatte ich jemanden zu Besuch, der für ne Stunde Probe hören durch den halben Norden gefahren ist, weil ich hier im Umkreis für ihn die einzige Möglichkeit war, diesen bestimmten Lautsprecher zu hören.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Juli 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen Standlautsprecher?



Wenn man die stellen kann wenig. Es ist aber abgesehen davon nicht so, dass Standlautsprecher die besseren Boxen seien. Es gibt Gebiete, da klingen Kompakte tendentiell schlicht besser.




JPW schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird kein Problem die aufzustellen.



Das kann dir niemand widerlegen, weil du ja keine Informationen rausgibst...



JPW schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne für Heimkino pegelfeste Lautsprecher haben und ehrlich gesagt traue ich das Kompaktboxen nicht so zu.



Ich traue Argentinien den WM Titel nicht zu. Wenn sie es dennoch werden hab ich mich wohl getäuscht...
Also im Ernst, bislang bist du nicht gerade als Hifi Experte hier aufgetreten, wie kommt diese Feststellung zustande? Es ist nämlich schon so, dass es sehr (!) pegelfeste Kompakte gibt, genauso wie es sehr leise Standboxen gibt. Also solche Verallgemeinerungen helfen nicht weiter.



JPW schrieb:


> Ausserdem finde ich Standboxen schöner freistehend als Kompaktboxen mit Stativ.



Das muss man zählen lassen 



JPW schrieb:


> Standlautsprecher spielen im allgemeinen doch weiter runter und wenn ich die Wahl habe, würde ich einfach gerne zu denen greifen.


 
Gefährlich dünnes Glatteis... Auch hier muss im Einzelfall nachgesehen werden. Es gibt durchaus mannshohe Boxen, die kaum bis 50Hz runter spielen und kleine Kompaktböxchen, die z.T. bis unter 30 Hz runter kommen.

Die von dir oben genannten ct261 sind z.B. alles andere als Tiefbasswunder - da kommt eine Kompakte auch hin!

Hauptproblem und das ist der Grund warum hier so vehement diskutiert wird ist, dass es hier im Forum nen Haufen Leute gibt, die eine möglichst große Box haben wollen. Gründe sind sicher vielfältig, da gehts oftmals um dicke Hose und aber auch sehr oft daher, dass viele glauben, Kompaktboxen seien die schlechteren Boxen und könnten das nicht was man will. Dabei wird dann keine R>ücksicht genommen ob Standlautsprecher überhaupt in das Zimmer passen und wie es dann da klingt. Wenn dann nen Haufen Geld in sowas versenkt wird ist es einfach schade für die Leute.

Wenn du Standlautsprecher stellen kannst und welche haben willst (ich hab auch welche, so ist das ja nicht), dann ist das schon ok und wir schauen mal was wir finden. Am einfachsten wäre es dazu, wenn du nen eigenen Thread dazu aufmachst. Hier wird soviel durcheinanderdiskutiert, dass es schwer wird den Überblick zu bewahren.


----------



## JPW (7. Juli 2014)

Natürlich bin ich kein Experte, deswegen Frage ich ja auch hier 

Erstmal vielen Dank für alle deine bisherigen Posts, die haben mich auf jeden Fall schon weiter gebracht und wenn es nur Richtigstellung von Vorteilen war. 

Die genaue Aufstellung ist noch nicht klar, aber wenn es soweit ist, werde ich berücksichtigen, dass Standboxen frei stehen müssen. 
Ausserdem werde ich dort auch nicht ewig wohnen. 

Trotzdem Kompaktboxen schön und gut,  ich würde gerne Standboxen haben, vor allem weil ich bisher immer mit Kompaktboxen oder Wandlautsprechern gehört habe.

Ich werde mich nochmal hier melden wenn ich genaueres weiß und das Budget auch fest steht.


----------



## SamSoNight (10. Juli 2014)

Wie lang wartet man bei Beyerdynamic im Durchschnitt bei einer Reparatur eines Kopfhörers? Mein DT 990 hatte links Störgeräusche (Art Rappeln). Die Reparaturbestätigung kam gestern. Vllt. hat hier jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Diavel (10. Juli 2014)

Hat bei mir so 10 Tage gedauert.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. Juli 2014)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Kopfhörern von Lasmex ?


----------



## JPW (11. Juli 2014)

Nochmal eine Frage

Kann man hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch was retten? 
Und wenn nein, gibt es die Möglichkeit die Hochtöner gegen neue auszutauschen?

Edit:
Es handelt sich um 2x B&W Matrix 1 Series 2. Bei beiden der Hochtöner eingedellt...


----------



## max310kc (11. Juli 2014)

Ich fürchte da wird man nur noch Austauschen können... 
Macht aber definitv nur Sinn gegen den gleichen auszutauschen (zumindest wenn man nicht noch die Weiche mitändern will) 

Bau die Teile aus und schau mal anch der genauen Bezeichnung. Mit etwas Glück findest du sie in irgendeinem Hififorum oder bei ebay, kleinanzeigen oder was ähnlichem. Ansonsten such auf jeden Fall Kontakt zum Hersteller. Mit etwas Glück haben die noch welche auf Lager und können sie dir zuschicken.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juli 2014)

Versuchs mal mit nem Staubsauger. 
So habe ich auch schon mal nen eingedellten Hochtöner reanimiert.
Aber erst Mal aus der Ferne mit dem Sauger rangehen und schön sachte


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2014)

Tesa draufkleben und dann grade nach oben ziehen. Manchmal geht der aber dann auch ganz kaputt.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Juli 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Kann man hier:
> ...
> Noch was retten?



Nein, Metallkalotten kann man nicht reparieren. Selbst wenn man die wieder mittels Tesa ausbeult bleiben In Knicke drin. Hören kann man so natürlich schon noch, bloß klingen halt nimmer so gut.




JPW schrieb:


> Und wenn nein, gibt es die Möglichkeit die Hochtöner gegen neue auszutauschen?



Klar, das geht. Am Besten mal zu nem B&W Händler gehen oder mit dem Vertrieb Kontakt aufnehmen. Mit ein bissle Glück gibts noch Ersatzteile.


----------



## JPW (12. Juli 2014)

Den originalen Tweeter gibt es leider nicht mehr als Ersatzteil. Ich habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden. 

Wenn ich den ersetze, dann welche? 

Ich habe ihn jetzt einfach mal komplett auseinander genommen. Soll ich mal versuchen es von innen auszubeulen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2014)

Gerade bei Ersatzteilen hilft es wirklich mal explizit beim Hersteller zu fragen und nicht nur auf der Webseite zu suchen.


----------



## ebastler (14. Juli 2014)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit gerooteten Androiden?
Ich habe mein One X+ vor kurzem gerootet und bin von 4.2.2 mit Sense 5.0 auf 4.3 CM 10.2 umgestiegen.

Mediaplayer war immer der aktuellste Poweramp mit den Selben Settings.

Der Klang kommt mir jetzt komplett anders vor als davor.
Wesentlich breitere Bühne (mit den Selben Kopfhörern), bessere Auflösung, aber auch dumpfer (die hohen Höhen fehlen mir).

Habe aber vor dem Root eine Weile nicht mit dem Handy Musik gehört, und danach auch nicht, zudem habe ich 2 Tage Metal Festival hinter mir... Kann mich also durchaus auch täuschen.

Wäre es aber möglich, dass ein Root+Custom ROM so viel ändert? In dem Fall wäre es wohl ein klanglicher Rückschritt...


----------



## Darkseth (14. Juli 2014)

Nein, außer diese bestimmte Custom Rom hat explizit veränderungen im soundchip/software (wie z.B. nen Equalizer).
In der Regel, wenn man nicht explizit solche "Mods" installiert, ist der Sound mit jeder Custom Rom gleich.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Juli 2014)

Fast jeder Hersteller passt seine ROMs vom Sound her an. HTC macht das mit Beats sogar offiziell. CM macht sowas nicht. Kann man aber mit Mods nachrüsten. Viele angepasste ROMs haben die Mods aber schon drin


----------



## ebastler (14. Juli 2014)

Beats war keine Anpassung, sondern das Grausamste, das ich je gehört habe... Nach 5min deaktiviert und nie mehr aktiviert ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Den originalen Tweeter gibt es leider nicht mehr als Ersatzteil. Ich habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden.
> 
> Wenn ich den ersetze, dann welche?
> 
> ...


 Wenn du Magnet und Membran voneinander getrennt hast, dann kannst du den eh wegschmeißen. Das bekommst du nur noch mit sehr viel Glück wieder korrekt zentriert.


----------



## JPW (14. Juli 2014)

Naja, besser als dass sie eingedrückt sind glaube ich. 

Ausserdem ist die Schraube die Membran und Magnet aneinander hält dieselbe, sodass wenn man den Hochtöner ausbaut, dieser schon von alleine auseinander fällt. 
Selbst wenn ich ein Originales Ersatzteil bekommen würde wäre Membran und Magnet nur lose. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sie klingen jetzt auf jeden Fall heller als vorher, aber ich denke noch nicht so wie sie sollen, da die Membran ja auch noch sehr feine Knicke hat.

Bin mit Handy unterwegs, original PDF findet sich im Internet.


----------



## Thallassa (15. Juli 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Fast jeder Hersteller passt seine ROMs vom Sound her an. HTC macht das mit Beats sogar offiziell. CM macht sowas nicht. Kann man aber mit Mods nachrüsten. Viele angepasste ROMs haben die Mods aber schon drin


 
Dann ist es wohl ohne Beats der "stock"-Klang. Denn zumindest zwischen HTC One und Fiio X3, die ja beide auf den WM8740 setzen, konnte ich nullkommagarkeinen Unterschied hören. Aber sowas wie ein anderer Klang mit anderer ROM etc. würde ja, seitens wemauchimmer, quasi versteckte EQs implizieren. Brr!


----------



## ebastler (15. Juli 2014)

Ich habe da eben Eines, das mich etwas verunsichert, was EQs betrifft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kam mit CM mit, und scheint irgendein doofer EQ zu sein.
Ich habe da drin alles deaktiviert, aber irgendwie macht das vielleicht doch noch etwas?

Ich muss morgen mal in Ruhe mein Handy und meinen CD Player nebeneinander hören. Da wirds aber schwer, zu erkennen, inwiefern mp3 und Handy-DAC schuld sind. Verdammt, hätte ich direkt vor und nach dem Flashen probegehört, wüsste ich jetzt, ob CM was macht oder nicht...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn man einen Blu-Ray Player (geplant: LG BP630) hat, der diverse Dolby Formate decodieren kann, aber einen DAC (hier FiiO E17) hat der dies nicht unterstützt. Kann man dann den Player zum umwandeln in ein anderes Format, welches der DAC unterstützt verwenden?


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Blu-Ray Player (geplant: LG BP630) hat, der diverse Dolby Formate decodieren kann, aber einen DAC (hier FiiO E17) hat der dies nicht unterstützt. Kann man dann den Player zum umwandeln in ein anderes Format, welches der DAC unterstützt verwenden?


 Viele Player können Dolby oder DTS decodieren und als PCM ausgeben. Dann musst du nur noch gucken ob der Fiio dem PCM Stream verarbeiten kann. (Abtastrate und Bittiefe)


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (21. Juli 2014)

Bietet er laut dem fiio-shop an. Danke.


----------



## ebastler (1. August 2014)

http://forum.mosfetkiller.de/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1618&start=7203

"[…] in meinem Augen war das MMX 300 das schlechteste Headset was ich bisher hatte[…]"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMXScRvd0Zs


----------



## WaldemarE (5. August 2014)

So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl demnächst wohl etwas mehr geld los als gedacht ^^ Philips Fidelio X2 : A Review by Baycode


----------



## Thallassa (5. August 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl demnächst wohl etwas mehr geld los als gedacht ^^ Philips Fidelio X2 : A Review by Baycode



Leider stellt er keine vergleiche an. Ich werd mir den x2 mal bei nächster gelegenheit mal selbst anhören, vielleicht ist der ja was für mich. Der hd700 ist zwar mein favorit, aber 500 flocken isser mir irgendwie nich ganz wert. Der x2 machts vielleicht besser


----------



## Jeanboy (5. August 2014)

Du wolltest doch einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer?


----------



## WaldemarE (5. August 2014)

Genial wäre natürlich wenn die Ohrpolster vom X2 auch auf denn X1 passen würden



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer?



darum sag ich ja das ich jetzt wohl mehr Geld loswerde, aber mal sehn wenn die Ohrpolster vom X2 passen bleibe ich beim X1


----------



## Darkseth (6. August 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Leider stellt er keine vergleiche an. Ich werd mir den x2 mal bei nächster gelegenheit mal selbst anhören, vielleicht ist der ja was für mich. Der hd700 ist zwar mein favorit, aber 500 flocken isser mir irgendwie nich ganz wert. Der x2 machts vielleicht besser


 Im Luxx marktplatz sollte noch ein HD 700 sein für 350~ oder so^^


----------



## Thallassa (6. August 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Im Luxx marktplatz sollte noch ein HD 700 sein für 350~ oder so^^



ICh bin nicht im luxx ^^ und warte erstmal auf den x2


----------



## DaxTrose (6. August 2014)

Der ist aber auch schon seit ein paar Tagen weg! 



Darkseth schrieb:


> Im Luxx marktplatz sollte noch ein HD 700 sein für 350~ oder so^^


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (6. August 2014)

Im diy-audio läuft der letzte Gruppen Kauf von Symasym Platinen und Teilen von Rudi_Ratlos. Habe mal Interesse an einem Stereoset geäußert.


----------



## max310kc (6. August 2014)

Kannst du eventuell den Thread verlinken? Fnd ihn grade auf anhieb nicht. Überleg mir schon seit längerm mir mal einen SymAsym zusammenzubauen.


----------



## BlackNeo (6. August 2014)

Ach, die nächste Gruppenbestellung wird schon noch kommen 

Ich würde mir ja gerne mal Vollaktive Monitore mit Seas Exotic Koax bauen, da sind die SymAsyms sicher genau richtig für, nur das Geld fehlt halt^^


----------



## Zappaesk (6. August 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ach, die nächste Gruppenbestellung wird schon noch kommen



Die nächste kommt immer. Das ist doch gefühlt die 100.! Ich habe ar seinerzeit bei der ersten dabei und hab auch noch ne Hand voll Platinen rumliegen...



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja gerne mal Vollaktive Monitore mit Seas Exotic Koax bauen, da sind die SymAsyms sicher genau richtig für, nur das Geld fehlt halt^^



Ich denke dafür wären die genau nix - auch wenn ich die Exotic Koaxe nicht gehört habe. An den BB kann ich mir die überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wenn die Koaxe auch in die Richtung der BBs gehen, dann klingt das glaub ich nicht optimal. Die Symasyms sind da vermutlich zu forsch - Röhren hätten was...


----------



## BlackNeo (6. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Symasyms sind da vermutlich zu forsch - Röhren hätten was...



Den SymAsym kenne ich klanglich nicht, ich finde nur das Konzept super und die Platine ist ja recht klein. 

Aber wenn das so ist, schau ich mir dann wohl mal eher Röbrenselbstbau an, die Exotic Coaxe sind klanglich den BBs recht ähnlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. August 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Den SymAsym kenne ich klanglich nicht, ich finde nur das Konzept super und die Platine ist ja recht klein.



Die Dinger sind schon toll, keine Frage. Aber die sind nicht zwingend für alles geeignet (wie fast alle Amps halt).

Schau doch mal nach Buscher Monos. Die sind zwar nicht wirklich DIY, sondern "bloß" CY, aber auch hoch interessant! 
Das sind von Papa Nelson inspirierte Class A Single-Ended Transen, die richtig gut sein müssen. Mit 25W ist man da auch leistungstechnisch gar nicht so schlecht aufgestellt (ggü. vergleichbaren Röhrenkonzepten) und auch preislich wirklich günstig unterwegs. Du musst halt sehen wie du die Wärme wegbringst und das Gehäuse nebst KK entsprechend großzügig gestalten.


----------



## b0s (8. August 2014)

Moin Leute,

ich würde mich über kurzes Feedback freuen: Ich brauche stereo Boxen für einen PC-Platz.
Nix aufwändiges oder audiophil anmutendes, sie sollen lediglich keine offensichtlichen Sound Defizite haben. Ob 2.0 oder 2.1 ist egal, aktiv sollten sie aber sein.
Verwendungszweck wird hauptsächlich Youtube-Videos, hintergründige Musik/Podcasts/Radio und gelegentliches zocken sein.

Ich tu mich bisher schwer mit Kandidaten, da ich vor den Tröten im niedrig Preis Segment Angst habe , andererseits aber gängige Empfehlungen wie n Edifier S530 (oder Teufel Pendant) mir schon wie übers Ziel hinausgeschossen erscheinen.

Vorschläge?


----------



## Icedaft (8. August 2014)

Preisrahmen?

Wirklich ordentliche,/brauchbare Qualität gibt es erst ab ca. 100-150€ das Paar.

Anschauen würde ich mir mal folgende:

Numark NPM5

Samson MediaOne BT4

Neusonik NE05

Fostex PM0.3d white

M-Audio BX5 D2 B-Stock

KRK Rp6 Rokit G3 (Stückpreis !)


----------



## b0s (8. August 2014)

Preis ist prinzipiell erstmal nicht entscheidend.

Die M-Audio BX5 D2 hatte ich schon zu Hause. Klangen gut, sind mir aber schon etwas zu abhängig von der Aufstellung (Winkel und Neigung). Vor allem ist die Elektrik in der Wohnung leider uralt (kein echter Nullleiter), weshalb es Brummen und Mausgeräusche in den Boxen gab. Ergo entweder Boxen ohne Schutzkontakt oder zusätzlich noch nen Entstörfilter.

Es darf auch gerne noch etwas kompakter als die z.B. die M-AUDIO BX5 D2 sein. Kann man von <5" Mitteltönern noch was haben?


----------



## Icedaft (8. August 2014)

Solange du keinen im Bauch spürbaren Tiefbass erwartest...


----------



## b0s (8. August 2014)

Nö, tu ich nicht 

Wie beschrieben, Fokus liegt auf Sprachwiedergabe und hintergründiger Musik- & Spielesoundwiedergabe.


----------



## Icedaft (8. August 2014)

Alternativ:

Audioengine 5+ Aktivlaustprecher weiß: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

http://www.amazon.de/Audioengine-A2-W-Aktivlautsprecher-weiß/dp/B00FE9XGVM/ref=pd_cp_nrs_0

http://www.amazon.de/wavemaster-TWO...sbs_nrs_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1343XWVH2FA3M8VH7P1K


----------



## Dustin91 (8. August 2014)

Ich habe mal ne Frage an euch. Ich benute ESI nEar 08 mit XLR-Kabeln. 
Angeschlossen ist das andere Ende an den Onboard-Sound. Ich hatte immer ein leichtes Rauschen, welches ich nun wegbekommen habe, indem ich die Lautstärke auf der Rückseite der LS von 5 auf 3 verringert habe.
Jetzt ist wieder alles i.O. Dachte ich zumindest. Gerade aber gemerkt, dass das Rauschen beim Spielen von Games wieder auftritt. Aber auch nicht im Menü, sondern nur ingame.
Wenn ich z.B. im Menü bei Stalker bin, dann höre ich das Rauschen nicht. Dann lade ich ein savegame und bin ingame. Sofort ist das Rauschen wieder da.
Es ist aber kein normales Grundrauschen, sondern ein anderes.
Und das Rauschen was ich anfangs hatte, veränderte sich z.B. auch, wenn ich die Maus bewegt habe.

Ist da einfach der LS bzw. das Kabel schlecht abgeschirmt?
Und was kann ich dagegen tun, dass das Rauschen ingame weggeht?
Das im Desktopbetrieb habe ich ja behoben durch das Herabsenken der Lautstärke.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. August 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ist da einfach der LS bzw. das Kabel schlecht abgeschirmt?



Das hat mit den Kabeln nix zu tun. Das Rauschen kommt vom Rechner, die Boxen machen es nur hörbar.

Allein die Tatsache, dass es nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen auftritt zeigt ja, dass es vom Rechner kommen muss. Vlt immer dann, wenn Graka, CPU oder sonst was belastet sind? 

Abhilfe ist da nicht so leicht zu schaffen. Evtl. mit net richtigen Soka oder auch net externen Lösung.


----------



## DrDave (8. August 2014)

Würde auch ein internes Problem vermuten, ich nutze eine Xonar DX für meine Near08 und hatte auch mit Rauschen zu kämpfen, welches in meinem Falle von der CPU kam. 
Abhilfe schaffte sowas: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00BBE59WS/ref=pd_aw_sbs_5?pi=SL500_SS115&simLd=1

E: Ich bräuchte auch mal eure Hilfe, habe momentan die Headsetkombi von Monoprice Pro DJ-Kopfhörer + Reloop RHM-10.
Habe mich aber irgendwie in die DT990 pro verguckt, sodass ich hier gerne umsteigen würde aber ich bin hab noch keine IDee wie ich das bei den 990er mit dem Mikro machen würde, da dies ja keine auswechselbares Kabel bietet.


----------



## kev2k (8. August 2014)

Bei meinen Near08 hat der Massetrennfilter auch Wunder gewirkt, hatte ein ähnliches problem


----------



## Jeanboy (9. August 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Habe mich aber irgendwie in die DT990 pro verguckt, sodass ich hier gerne umsteigen würde aber ich bin hab noch keine IDee wie ich das bei den 990er mit dem Mikro machen würde, da dies ja keine auswechselbares Kabel bietet.



Wie wärs mit dem X1?

Ist klanglich dem DT-990 ähnlich, weniger betonte Höhen, warmer Klang und in seiner Auflösung nochmal besser


----------



## Icedaft (9. August 2014)

Als Mic könnte man eines von diesen Beiden nehmen:

Produktvergleich Zalman ZM-MIC1, Samson Go Mic | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DrDave (9. August 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem X1?
> 
> Ist klanglich dem DT-990 ähnlich, weniger betonte Höhen, warmer Klang und in seiner Auflösung nochmal besser


Hab ich noch nicht probe gehört, außerdem ist der auch schon wieder ein gutes Stück teurer. 


Icedaft schrieb:


> Als Mic könnte man eines von diesen Beiden nehmen:
> 
> Produktvergleich Zalman ZM-MIC1, Samson Go Mic | Geizhals Deutschland


Wie ist das mit der Mikrophoneverstärkung bei so USB Mics, da man die ja nicht an die Soka anschließen kann. Auch wenn das Samson jetzt schon hochwertiger aussieht.


----------



## Hänschen (10. August 2014)

Auf Bild.de sieht man Schweini, Perry, Minai mit Beats Kopfhörern ... da wird wohl viel investiert für Marketing.

Sind die Dinger eigentlich viel schlechter als der Standard Kopfhörer den man hier empfohlen bekommt ?


----------



## Zappaesk (10. August 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Sind die Dinger eigentlich viel schlechter als der Standard Kopfhörer den man hier empfohlen bekommt ?



Ja!

Die Teile dürften das einzige Produkt sein, bei dem die Plagiate aus Fernost besser sind als das Original (sic)!


----------



## Darkseth (10. August 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der Mikrophoneverstärkung bei so USB Mics, da man die ja nicht an die Soka anschließen kann. Auch wenn das Samson jetzt schon hochwertiger aussieht.


 Das Mikrofon hat ja seine eigene "soundkarte". Und sollte in der Regel laut genug sein.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. August 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Das Mikrofon hat ja seine eigene "soundkarte". Und sollte in der Regel laut genug sein.


 
Indeed 
Ich hab ein t.bone SC440 USB, Abstand zum Mund etwa 15-25 cm (je nachdem was ich gerade mache) und hab im TS alles auf Standart gelassen und durfte in Windows auf 35% Lautstärke runtergehen, damit nicht allen die Ohren rausfallen bei normaler Sprachlautstärke


----------



## JJ Walker (11. August 2014)

Weis jemand ob die asus xonar u7 für den Anschluss von mehreren Geräten geeignet ist?  Und hab ich des richtig verstanden das die vor wenigen Tagen vorgestellte xonar u5 im prinzip das gleiche kann nur preislich zwischen u3 und u7 liegt??? Weil ich find einfach keinen unterschied zwischen der 7 und 5. ????


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (11. August 2014)

Wahrscheinlich andere Wandler (geraten)


----------



## Zappaesk (11. August 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Weil ich find einfach keinen unterschied zwischen der 7 und 5. ????



Was für nen Unterschied willst du denn finden?


----------



## Darkseth (11. August 2014)

Schau dir mal die Technischen daten an.. Weniger SNR bei der U5 verglichen zur U7 dürfte auf nen etwas schlechteren DAC schließen lassen.
Der KHV könnte evtl aber der selbe sein: *Headphone : 1.3 Vrms (3.677  Vp-p)

*Man müsste aber abwarten, wo die sich ansiedelt. Ich denke mal, 50-60€ sollte eher passend sein.

Und ja, man kann mehrere Geräte anschließen ,und sollte zwischen KH und LS umschalten können im Treiber.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. August 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob die asus xonar u7 für den Anschluss von mehreren Geräten geeignet ist?


 
Ja, ist sie. Vorne ist 1 analoger Aus/Eingang
Hinten sind 3 analoge Ausgänge (für analoge 7.1 Systeme oder eben nur 2.0/2.1), und zwei digitaler Eingänge


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. August 2014)

Sooo... gerade ne ProJect HeadBox S (120€) gegen meinen SMSL aAp II Pro (60€) verglichen. Der SMSL hat haushoch gewonnen 
Hab mir jetzt noch nen Muses01 OPAMP für 17€ als Upgrade geordert. Mal schauen was der noch so bringt. Neues Netzteil suche ich noch. Bis jetzt habe ich aber kein passendes 24V 500mA gefunden. Falls also jemand ne Idee hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## BlackNeo (12. August 2014)

Hat der SMSL auch nen DAC oder ist das ein reiner KHV? Ich wollte mir den Topping VX1 ordern, aber der hat nen total veralteten DAC mit afaik max. 16 Bit/48 kHz.

Ich will was mit mind. 24 Bit/192 kHz für meine Hi-Res Aufnahmen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. August 2014)

Ist ein reiner KHV. Hängt am LineOut meines Denon RCD-N7

Diese All-in-One Lösungen taugen auch nicht viel. Hatte den von SMSL schon hier.


----------



## Thallassa (13. August 2014)

Hat jetzt nicht so viel mit Audio zu tun, sondern mehr das Drumherum.

Meine CD-Sammlung stapelt sich turmhaft auf meiner Kommode. Und so langsam nervt's ein wenig, ich hab mehr als zu viel Geld für meine kleine Sammlung (~450 Stk) ausgegeben, also sollen die auch halbwegs vernünftig aufbewahrt werden.
Nun suche ich also das passende Regal (oder ähnliches) um die Teile aufzubewahren, werd aber nicht fündig.

Rahmenbedingungen wären:
- Schwarz! (Holz oder Metall ist wurst)
- Nicht tiefer als nötig (ergo CD + Luft für das Material vom Regal) 
- maximal einen Meter breit
- gerne modular.

Etwa sowas aber halt mit Platz für 500 CDs und die Größe auch auf CDs zugeschnitten (hier sind's ja leider DVDs, die Platz haben, das ist unnötige Höhe)
Die CDs sollen auch aneinander gelehnt gelagert werden, ich möchte das ganze, wenn es nicht schon deutlich genug ist, möglichst kompakt haben und auf minimalem Platz maximal viele CDs unterbringen.

Weiß da jemand was vernünftiges, was nicht die Welt kostet? Danke.


----------



## mnb93 (13. August 2014)

Also ich persönlich würde mir sowas selbst bauen. Die Maße kann man dann ja so wählen, wie es am besten passt. Und Zuschnitte kann man sich im Baumarkt machen lassen, wenn man selbst nicht das nötige Werkzeug besitzt.


----------



## Thallassa (13. August 2014)

Wenn ich mir zutrauen würde, sowas selbst zu bauen (ohne, dass es fürchterlich aussieht) und die Zeit dazu hätte auch ein paar Fehlschläge in Kauf zu nehmen, hätte ich es schon selbst gebaut 

Wenn sich nichts findet, würde ich mir vllt einfach Metallstangen zurechtbiegen lassen und die dann aufeinander stapeln (ist dann auch voll Design-mäßig und so  ), wo würde ich den Schmarrn machen lassen?


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2014)

Schau mal hier:

CD Regale und CD Regalsysteme aus Kirschbaum Nussbaum Esche- Mobile Version

Die Wangen kannst Du notfalls umlackieren.


----------



## tandel (13. August 2014)

@ Thallassa

Hört sich nach einem Billyregal von Ikea an, oder?

Metallstangen zurechtbiegen lassen? Das hört sich abenteuerlich an und billig ist das ganz bestimmt auch nicht.
Wenn es aus Edelstahl sein soll, dann bist Du schnell im vierstelligen Bereich.
Fragen kannst Du ja mal in einer großen Eisenwarenhandlung oder beim Schlosser.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2014)

Es gab bei Ikea mal "Stahlgerippe" mit drei Öffnungen die jeweils auf der langen Seite die Größe einer DVD und auf der schmalen Seite die einer CD hatten. Somit waren CDs wie DVDs sehr eng gepackt unterzubringen. Da konnte man dann so viele Elemente von nebeneinander setzen wie man braucht. Ich denke mal sowas in der Art ist gewünscht.
Da hab ich selbst vier Stück von, leider werden die aber nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. August 2014)

Es gibt bald einen Nachfolger des FiiO E10... Den E10K Olympus 2 

The E10K Olympus 2 by FiiO | Headfonics


----------



## Thallassa (13. August 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> CD Regale und CD Regalsysteme aus Kirschbaum Nussbaum Esche- Mobile Version
> Die Wangen kannst Du notfalls umlackieren.


 
Geht so. Das Storit 53 wäre genau das was ich suche, nur ist es nicht schwarz. Umlackieren ist dann wieder sone Sache, die Geld kostet (teuer ist's ja nicht), Zeit frisst wie Sau und, so wie ich mich kenne, besch* aussieht, wenn ich das mache  
Günstig ist das jetzt auch nicht, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind das (für so ein bisschen Holz!) etwas über 400€ wenn ich da meine CDs unterbringen will



tandel schrieb:


> @ Thallassa
> 
> Hört sich nach einem Billyregal von Ikea an, oder?
> 
> ...




Billigregal von Ikea, gerne. Metall an sich ist kein Problem, krieg ich nachgeschmissen, das Zurechtbiegen dann schon eher (klar is das aufwändig, aber ich hatte/habe null Vorstellung davon, was sowas kostet)



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gab bei Ikea mal "Stahlgerippe" mit drei  Öffnungen die jeweils auf der langen Seite die Größe einer DVD und auf  der schmalen Seite die einer CD hatten. Somit waren CDs wie DVDs sehr  eng gepackt unterzubringen. Da konnte man dann so viele Elemente von  nebeneinander setzen wie man braucht. Ich denke mal sowas in der Art ist  gewünscht.
> Da hab ich selbst vier Stück von, leider werden die aber nicht mehr hergestellt.


 
Genau sowas wäre praktisch. Soll ja auch kein freistehendes Regal/Aufbewahrungsdings sein, sondern auf meiner bereits bestehenden Kommode aufgestellt werden. 

Der Platzverbrauch, den ich bräuchte, wäre 1 x 1 x 0,2 Meter, um auf minimalstem Raum alle CDs unterzubringen. Die meisten Sachen sind dann da leider deutlich ausladender



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Es gibt bald einen Nachfolger des FiiO E10... Den E10K Olympus 2
> 
> The E10K Olympus 2 by FiiO | Headfonics


 
Naja, vom E07 zum E07K war's ja das gleiche Namensschema.

Wo wir bei Neuigkeiten sind, den Fidelio X2 kann man mittlerweile bei EP für 299€ vorbestellen.
Ist also wieder ein Straßenpreis für 200 - 250€ abzusehen. Ich bin gespannt auf das Teil


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2014)

Thallassa, das Einzelregal bietet Platz für 600 CDs, demnach kannst Du Dir noch 150 Stück dazukaufen.... 

Hier gibt es das ganze auch im Angebot: https://www.woodandmore.de/90_fundg...-kirschbaum-massivholz-fuer-600cds__F6054.htm

Da das Regal so oder so zerlegt angeliefert wird, gibst Du die gesparten 26€ einem befreundeten Lackierer und der macht Dir die 3 Holzleisten dann in der passenden Farbe fertig...


----------



## Thallassa (13. August 2014)

Ich meine aber nicht das Regal was du meintest, sondern weiter unten das Storit 053  Egal.

Lackierer kenn ich nicht, aber mal sehen. (Irgendwer muss es ja können) Auf den zweiten Blick ist das Regal recht ansehlich (minus die Farbe) und von der Größe her ideal.


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2014)

Das Storit 053 bekommst Du bei einem Tischler unter der Hand gewiß maßgeschneidert fürs gleiche Geld in deiner Wunschfarbe.

Wenn ich recht informiert bin, gibt es Multiplexplatten in allen RAL-Farben zu kaufen.

Willst Du das ganze filligraner, dann greif zur teuereren HPL-Platten-Variante. RESOPAL® - Kreativität ausleben, Ideen realisieren, Wohlfühlräume schaffen: Kollektionen - Perspektiven RESOPAL® >2018 >> Plain Colours


----------



## Zappaesk (13. August 2014)

Schau doch mal nach Cubit Regalen. Die sind modular erweiterbar und in deiner Wunschfarbe erhältlich.

Speziell die Erweiterbarkeit finde ich wichtig. Immerhin könnte es ja mal dazu kommen, dass du noch ne CD oder gar 2 dazu kaufst...


----------



## Thallassa (13. August 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das Storit 053 bekommst Du bei einem Tischler unter der Hand gewiß maßgeschneidert fürs gleiche Geld in deiner Wunschfarbe.
> http://www.resopal.de/produkte/kollektionen/a/s/c/col/collection/plain-colours-5/


Hättest du nichts vom Tischler unter der Hand erwähnt, hätte ich komplett vergessen, dass ich einen kenne 
Ich bequatsch das mal mit ihm



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Schau doch mal nach Cubit Regalen. Die sind modular erweiterbar und in deiner Wunschfarbe erhältlich.
> Speziell die Erweiterbarkeit finde ich wichtig. Immerhin könnte es ja  mal dazu kommen, dass du noch ne CD oder gar 2 dazu kaufst...


 
Klar, aber deswegen such ich ja schon für mehr CDs, als ich sie habe  Und jährlich sind's da vielleicht 10 Stück, wenn's hochkommt, die aktuell dazukommen. 
 Die Cubit entsprechen genau meiner Vorstellung. Danke. Die werden's, wenn der Schreiner nicht gewillt ist das zu machen oder mich kaum günstiger kommt


----------



## Jeanboy (13. August 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wo wir bei Neuigkeiten sind, den Fidelio X2 kann man mittlerweile bei EP für 299€ vorbestellen.
> Ist also wieder ein Straßenpreis für 200 - 250€ abzusehen. Ich bin gespannt auf das Teil


 

Wäre natürlich super, wenn der X1 für 150 Euro weitergeführt werden würde


----------



## WaldemarE (15. August 2014)

Grade is der Focal Spirit One S bei mir angekommen. 
Nach dem V-Moda Crossfade M100 der mMn mit dem Bass so ziemlich übertrieben hat und dem Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro der mich so richtig enttäuscht hat mit seinem matschigen und dumpfen Klang bin ich jetzt mit dem Focal Spirit One S so richtig zufrieden und das für nur 138€. 

Zwar hat er nicht die Brillanz meines Fidelio X1 was ja auch nicht verwunderlich ist aber für unterwegs ist der aller erste Sahne. I love it! 

Ein kleines "Review" folgt noch. 
Leider werde ich ihn aber zurück schicken müssen da der Verkäufer auf Amazon meinte es wäre ein neuer, aber da ich bei dem Preis von 138€ sehr stutzig wurde, da der Focal ja erst im Juni veröffentlicht wurde und dann gleich so ein extremer Preissturz von knapp 50€ hmmm, dann habe ich denn Karton heute mal genauer angeschaut und was musste ich feststellen die kleinen runden Aufkleber die denn Karton versiegeln waren schon mal ab. Nicht mit mir meine Freunde, ihr laßt euch ja auch kein angebissenes Brötchen als frisch verkaufen.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Leider werde ich ihn aber zurück schicken müssen da der Verkäufer auf Amazon meinte es wäre ein neuer, aber da ich bei dem Preis von 138€ sehr stutzig wurde da der Focal ja erst im Juni veröffentlicht wurde und dann gleich so ein Preissturz von knapp 50€ hmmm, habe ich denn Karton mal genauer angeschaut und was musste ich feststellen die kleinen runden Aufkleber die denn Karton versiegeln waren schon mal ab. Nicht mit mir meine Freunde ihr laßt euch ja auch kein angebissenes Brötchen als frisch verkaufen.


 
Ich habe mal eine CD gebraucht gekauft bei Amazon. Zustand "sehr gut" für 2,xx €.
Die CD kam, war unten arg zerkratzt, aber ohne Fehler abspielbar.
Die Hülle war sehr kaputt. Ein Scharnier schrott und die Pins, welche in der Mitte der CD die CD in der Hülle halten, waren alle bis auf einer abgebrochen.


----------



## WaldemarE (15. August 2014)

Ich hätte denn Focal ja auch gebraucht gekauft für denn Preis. Wenn es auch gleich als "gebraucht wie neu" deklariert hätten, das wäre für mich ja kein Problem aber sowas geht mMn gar nicht. 
Soll jetzt denn zurückschicken und nen NEUEN für bekommen. Mal sehn ob der diesmal auch wirklich NEU ist! Falls nicht können die mich gepflegt am A.... lecken.

Da ich das Persönlich nicht selbst vernünftig in Worte fassen kann aber diesen Test http://headmania.org/2014/07/04/focal-spirit-one-s-review/ zu 100% bestätigen kann, mach ich das lieber so und verlinke ihn einfach.


----------



## Oozy (15. August 2014)

Was wäre eine merkbare klangliche Verbesserung für meinen Custom One Pro? Er gefällt mir eigenlich ganz gut, aber ich würde ganz gerne was neues probehören, damit ich halt die verschiedenen Klangcharakteristika anhören kann um mich dann besser zu entscheiden.


----------



## WaldemarE (17. August 2014)

Weiß jemand von euch wo ich denn Havi B3 Pro 2 innerhalb Europas bestellen kann?

@AWR4FI
wie hoch ist denn dein Budget und sollte er geschlossen oder offen sein?


----------



## JJ Walker (17. August 2014)

Hallo. Kennt sich jemand mit der asus xonar u7 aus? Hab diese gekauft und gleich mal ausprobiert. Hab den treiber installiert und hab jetzt dieses xonar menü zum einstellen so wie auch das dolbyhome Theater menü. Das Gerät wird auch erkannt ich kann bequem zwischen Kopfhörer und Stereoanlage hin und herswitchen. Der regler für die mirkrofonlautstärke geht auch.  Nur leider geht das rad zum einstellen der Lautstärke nicht. Muss ich irgendetwas vorher aktivieren damit ich das Rädchen verwenden kann? Ich find in keinem menü etwas. Und die beigelegte bedienanleitung ist für n a..... . 
Vll weis jemand was. Ware schade wenn ich die soundkarte zurück schicken müsste. 
Danke


----------



## Delight (17. August 2014)

geht normalerweise. Das Drehen des Hauptreglers bewirkt das gleiche wie der Schieberegler unter Xonar sowie auch per Windows Lautstaerkeregelung oder Laut/Leise auf der Tastatur, falls solche vorhanden.


----------



## JJ Walker (18. August 2014)

Delight schrieb:


> geht normalerweise. Das Drehen des Hauptreglers bewirkt das gleiche wie der Schieberegler unter Xonar sowie auch per Windows Lautstaerkeregelung oder Laut/Leise auf der Tastatur, falls solche vorhanden.



Ja. Ich weis ja was der hauptregler an der soka bewirken soll nur fänd ich es gut wenn er auch funktionieren würde.  Wenn ich ihn nich zum laufen bekomme muss ich die soka wohl zurückschicken.


----------



## Delight (18. August 2014)

ging bei mir auf Anhieb ohne irgendwelche Anpassungen. Sorry, da kann ich nicht weiterhelfen. Google?


----------



## JJ Walker (18. August 2014)

Delight schrieb:


> ging bei mir auf Anhieb ohne irgendwelche Anpassungen. Sorry, da kann ich nicht weiterhelfen. Google?



Ja. Gegoogelt hab ich schon finde auch nichts. Denk ich schick s zurück.


----------



## BigBubby (18. August 2014)

Reklamieren. Wird wohl ein Montagsmodell sein.


----------



## Rarek (18. August 2014)

Soll ich mir lieber ne Creative Recon 3D kaufen oder doch eine Asus Xonar DX ?
Ich wollte nämlich gerne vom Onbordchip weg, obwohl es heißt, dass der einer der Besten ist...


----------



## WaldemarE (18. August 2014)

Was willst du denn dran stöpseln?


----------



## Rarek (18. August 2014)

Momentan habe ich nur ne Trust Tytan 2.1 dranhängen, würde dann auch im gleichen zuge ein 5.1 System dazukaufen. 
Welches, wäre dann die nächste Frage... 
Preislich nicht mehr als 100€ und es sollte gut klingen, mehr wäre da eig. nicht zu beachten


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2014)

Dann investiert erst mal in nen System bevor du dich an die SoKa machst.


----------



## BigBubby (18. August 2014)

Nicht mehr als 100€ die SoKa oder das 5.1 System ? (du glaubst nicht, was hier schon alles nachgefragt wurde  )


----------



## Zappaesk (18. August 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> Preislich nicht mehr als 100€ und es sollte gut klingen, mehr wäre da eig. nicht zu beachten


 
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, du willst ein 5.1 System für unter 100€ und dabei wäre die einzige Forderung, dass es gut klingt?


Da kann ich dir ne Empfehlung geben --> spar zwei Dinge: 1. die Anschaffung, 2. nochmal rund 400€ dazu

Es gibt für das Geld nichts, was auch nur im entferntesten gut klingt. Das Budget ist massiv zu gering um mehr zu erhalten als Elektronikschrott!


----------



## Lee (18. August 2014)

Hat von euch jemand schonmal die RHA 750 In Ears getestet? Bin grad drauf und dran die zu bestellen... Sollen meine AKG K518 ersetzen, weil die gerade am Ex gehen sind. Mag eigentlich keine InEars, aber ich erhoffe mir, dass aufgrund der 10 Ohrstöpsel die da dabei sind ich vielleicht einen finde, der gut zu mir passt...


----------



## Thallassa (18. August 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand schonmal die RHA 750 In Ears getestet? Bin grad drauf und dran die zu bestellen... Sollen meine AKG K518 ersetzen, weil die gerade am Ex gehen sind. Mag eigentlich keine InEars, aber ich erhoffe mir, dass aufgrund der 10 Ohrstöpsel die da dabei sind ich vielleicht einen finde, der gut zu mir passt...



Die rha sind ok. Relativ kleine bühne, ziemlich basslastig, recht höhenbetont, schöne auflösung aber nicht so rezessive mitten wie der konkurrent, shure se-215. Nen bissl überteuert vllt (70 wären angebrachter) aber gut verarbeitet. Die brainwavz b2 wären beim wunsch nach weniger bass ordentlich(er)

Die havi b3 pro sollen aber bei wenigwr kosten (60$) deutlich besser klingen. Ich würde auf die setzen (aber die version 1, v2 soll zu bassig sein)


----------



## Lee (18. August 2014)

Hmm, die havi müsste ich aus den USA importieren so wie es aussieht. Die Brainwavz sind nochmal teurer als die RHA, und mehr wollte ich wirklich nicht ausgeben. Ich habe gar nicht soooo sehr die hohen klanglichen ansprüche. Genutzt werden diese schließlich hauptsächlich auf dem Fahrrad oder wenn ich irgendwo draußen zu Fuß unterwegs bin. Wichtig ist mir a) Verarbeitung im Sinne, sie sollen ein paar Jahre halten; b) eine Fernbedienung um meinen Ipod/Iphone zu steuern (!) c)besserer Klang als die K518 und d) sie müssen mir passen

Ich glaube ich wage mal das Experiment


----------



## Rarek (18. August 2014)

dann fahre ich also besser, wenn ich mein System so lasse wie es ist... zumindest für die nächsten 3 Jahre Ausbildung


----------



## Oozy (18. August 2014)

Definitiv offen, möchte vor allem was mit grosser Bühne. Der COP ist vom Klang her überraschend gut, aber mir gefällt das Klangbild vom Sennheiser HD 800 deutlich besser. 
Budget habe ich keines, ich möchte einfach verschiedene Modelle in verschiedenen Preisklassen empfohlen bekommen.

Einen Bassprügel soll es definitiv nicht werden.
Gehört wird eigentlich recht vieles, wenig Rock, (fast) keine Klassik wie Mozart, Schubert etc, aber gerne mal ein Pianostück, etwas Soul, Pop eher nicht, vor allem nicht Radiomainstream (). Electro, Dance weniger mit dem Kopfhörer.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. August 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> dann fahre ich also besser, wenn ich mein System so lasse wie es ist... zumindest für die nächsten 3 Jahre Ausbildung


 
Ne besser würdest du fahren, wenn du nen 4- oder 5-stelligen Betrag ausgibst und was richtig Gutes anschaffst. 

im Ernst, für das Geld würde ich nix kaufen, da hast du keine Freude mit. Also entweder mehr Geld aus dunklen Kanälen beschaffen oder eben alles so lassen und wenn du mehr Geld zur Verfügung hast auch was anständiges kaufen.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. August 2014)

5.1 ist selbst im 4 stelligen Bereich untere Einsteigerklasse bedenke das du für 6 Lautsprecher plus AVR Geld ausgeben musst.


----------



## Rarek (18. August 2014)

also meint ihr ich solle mit meinen 92€/monat etwas im 4 stelligen bereich anschaffen... ich glaub auch...

außerdem hat mein vater auch nur 650€ ausgegeben


----------



## WaldemarE (18. August 2014)

so gut wie jede 2.0 / 2.1 Anlage im oberen 3 stelligen Bereich / unteren 4 stelligen Bereich klingt besser als 5.1 Anlagen im gleichen Preissegment


----------



## Rarek (18. August 2014)

also so lassen und sparen


----------



## WaldemarE (18. August 2014)

Richtisch

Du könntest aber auch erst mit 2.0 anfangen und dann immer weiter erweitern. Sprich erst AVR plus 2 Lautsprecher dann wieder sparen und nen Sub kaufen wieder sparen und denn Center holen und zum schluss die Rearlautsprecher.


----------



## Jeanboy (18. August 2014)

Wenn du weniger Musik hörst, könntest du bei 350-450 Euro mal überlegen, ob du 5.1 willst


----------



## Rarek (19. August 2014)

Ich höre zwar Musik darüber, aber die läuft als Hintegrundmusik (Radio...) 
Die Anlage wollte ich hauptsächlich zum spielen benutzen.
Wobei ich darüber auch nichts orten muss, da ich keine Schooter spiele.
Mit "sie soll gut klingen" meinete ich auch, dass ich da jetzt kein Plastik System haben will... denn sowas klingt grottig.

Sie sollte zum spielen reichen und einen guten aber nicht zu kraftvollen Bass haben, da ich keine Bassschleuder haben will, sondern ein 5.1 System. 
Die Spiele die ich darüber speilen will sind: Aion, Landwirtschafts Simulator, Minecraft sowie Wot oder LoL. 

Da ich aber auch schon ein 2.1 und nen 2.0 sys habe fehlt mir ja eig. nur noch nen Sub und nen Rear......

Also entweder ihr stellt mir nen gutes 5.1 sys vor oder ihr empfiehlt mir ne gute Bass Rear Combi die zum "billig" Rest passt.
(gibts eig. die Combi schon mit fertigem Stecker oder muss ich löten)


----------



## BigBubby (19. August 2014)

Ganz ehrlich:
5.1 braucht man nur für Filme.
Für Musik 2.0 (maximal 2.1  )
Für Spiele sind gute Kopfhörer die beste Wahl. Da kriegt man sehr viel Räumlichkeit und zum selben Preis ein um längen besseres Klangerlebnis als wenn man Lautsprecher kauft.

Wenn du trotzdem Lautsprecher fast nur für Spiele haben willst, dann wären vermutlich 2.0/2.1 Nahfeldmonitore eine sinnvolle Investition.


----------



## Rarek (19. August 2014)

Das heißt unterm Strich also 2.1 reicht zum spielen. Für´s "räumliche" spielen und ts habe ich ja mein Headset.


----------



## BigBubby (19. August 2014)

Wenn du mal vernünftige Studiolautsprecher gehört hast, wird dir vermutlich auch 2.0 reichen. Die sind zwar nicht riesig, die darf man aber deshalb nicht mit "Logitech Gamerlautsprechern" vergleichen.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. August 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn du mal vernünftige Studiolautsprecher gehört hast, wird dir vermutlich auch 2.0 reichen.



Jetzt bleib mal auf dem Teppich, was nutzt es, wenn er Lautsprecher im oberen 4- stelligen Bereich hört? Klar, er sieht mal was geht, aber das wäre dann schon alles.

Aber wenn er will, ich würde Genelec, Adam oder Geithain empfehlen.

Oder alternativ eben einfach gute Hifi Boxen...


----------



## BigBubby (19. August 2014)

Zappaesk bleib du mal auf dem Teppich.
Auch Studiolautsprecher im niedrigen dreistelligen Bereich haben für 95% der nutzer ausreichend Tiefgang. 
Natürlich wird das einem Audiophilen nicht genügen (die Qualität der Soundfiles im Spielen wird das aber auch schon nicht), aber die meisten Nutzer wissen gar nicht, wie gut und tief solche Lautsprecher arbeiten können. Klar wirst du da keinen Brustkorbdrückenden Bass haben, aber die meisten Studiolautsprecher kommen sauberer tiefer als manches "Computersoundsystem" mit Subwoofer.

Er möchte weder großartig viel musik damit hören, noch sein Heimkino ausrüsten, sondern zum Spielen haben. Dafür braucht man keinen vierstelligen Eurobetrag ausgeben. Wenn er später dann mal für sein Heimkino was passendes will, können wir uns gerne in dem Bereich noch mal unterhalten.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. August 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Für Spiele sind gute Kopfhörer die beste Wahl. Da kriegt man sehr viel Räumlichkeit und zum selben Preis ein um längen besseres Klangerlebnis als wenn man Lautsprecher kauft.


 
Ich empfinde 5.1 Lautsprecher zum Spielen als angenehmer, da  ich nicht irgendwelche Gegner orten muss/will, sondern die Geräuschkulisse der Spiele um mich rum haben möchte. Wenn ich in Crysis im Dschungel bin, bei Skyrim in einer Höhle, oder es in Risen 2 anfängt zu Regnen ist das einfach ein "Mittendringefühl". Und das funktioniert sogar mit meinen günstigen Teufel-System. 
Musik kann man darüber allerdings nicht wirklich "hören". Dafür habe ich dann lieber meine Kopfhörer!


----------



## Zappaesk (19. August 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Zappaesk bleib du mal auf dem Teppich.
> Auch Studiolautsprecher im niedrigen dreistelligen Bereich haben für 95% der nutzer ausreichend Tiefgang.



Ich bin auf dem Teppich, keine Sorge! 

Aber wenn du von vernünftigen Studiolautsprechern redest, dann sollte dir auch klar sein, dass diese eben ihren Preis haben. Im unteren 3-stelligen Bereich gibt es schlicht keine Studiolautsprecher, von guten wollen wir da schon 2x nicht reden!

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum hier so viele auf den Nepp mit den sog. Nahfeldmonitoren reinfallen? Die Werbung suggeriert mit der Bezeichnung vor allem 2 Dinge. Besonders hohe Qualität und besondere Eignung für das Nahfeld. Beides mag im Einzelfall tatsächlich gegeben sein, aber eben auch in keinem höheren Maße als bei den normalen Hifiboxen dieser Größe. 

In dem Preissegment kochen alle nur mit Wasser, so dass zu einem bestimmten Betrag eben eine bestimmte Qualität zu erwarten ist - unabhängig von der Bezeichnung der Marketingabteilung! Das gelingt mal besser mal schlechter, wie das halt so ist. Dazu kommt immer noch der persönliche Geschmack.

Die Eignung fürs Nahfeld ist dazu auch keine exklusive Eigenschaft solcher Boxen. Diese wird vor allem über die Geometrie der Boxen und der Trennfrequenz zwischen dem Hoch und dem Mitteltieftöner bestimmt. Als Anhaltspunkt gilt, je kleiner die Chassis sind und je tiefer die Trennfrequenz, desto besser sind die Boxen fürs Nahfeld geeignet bzw. desto dichter kann man davor hocken. Dazu sollten die Chassis auch noch möglichst dicht zusammenrutschen. Das wars, mehr brauchts nicht für ne ordentliche Nahfeldbox. 

Bei ner Box für den Schreibtisch sollte dann noch der Frequenzgang den gegebenheiten angepasst sein. D.h. ein früh abfallender Bass und ein zurückhaltender Grundton verhelfen dann auch noch zu einer ausgewogenen Wiedergabe. Leider hakts da bei den meisten Boxen (auch bei den sog. Nahfeldern). Richtige Studioboxen haben für sowas zumeist Ortsfilter, bei allen anderen muss man halt drauf achten wie die Abgestimmt sind. Im DIY Bereich gibts massenweise Boxen, die so gemacht sind - fertig eher weniger, weil ein solcher Frequenzgangverlauf den Laien als schlecht erscheint und entsprechend auf Ablehnung treffen könnte.


----------



## BigBubby (19. August 2014)

Das stimmt wohl. Aber willst du immer jedem das alles erklären wollen? Wenn er gesagt hätte, er hört zu 90% musik und gerne auch mal Klassik, hätte ich ihm sicherlich nicht zu den kleinen Studiolautsprecher (meist eben die Nahfeldmonitoren) geraten. Aber da er eben meist nur zockt, muss an da jetzt kein vermögen investieren und Nahfeldmonitor ist etwas womit er zumindestens was anfangen kann und wenns nur die Forensuche ist.
Ich erkläre auch nicht jedem immer, wie das mit der HRTF funktioniert, wenn es nicht nötig tut. Der nächste liest es sich sowieso nicht durch und dann darf man es doch wieder erklären.

Es geht mir dabei einfach um das Verhältnis zwischen Nutzungsart und Preislage.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. August 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Es geht mir dabei einfach um das Verhältnis zwischen Nutzungsart und Preislage.



Da gehe ich gerne mit, bin aber der Meinung, dass man für das Geld das die Dinger kosten was Besseres bekommen kann.

Der Hauptvorteil von den Teilen ist eben, dass da meist die Verstärker drin sind und sehr viele sogar dazu noch aktiv sind. Das spart Platz.

Nachteil ist aber genau auch das. Wenn man Aktivboxen hat, dann benötigen die 4 Endstufen und bei dem geringen Budget geht das halt zwangsläufig massiv auf die Qualität.

Qualitativ am Besten für wenig Geld fährt man meiner Erfahrung nach mit nem guten gebrauchten Verstärker - da bekommt man in der Bucht für unter 100€ ehemalige Mittelklasse gerate aus den 90ern, die signifikant besser sind als die billigen Endstufen in den sog. Nahfeldern.

Die Boxen dagegen baut man - wenn man nicht ganz ungeschickt ist oder wenigstens einen kennt der das nicht ist - einfach selber. Wie schon gesagt gibts da massig Bausätze mit "Schreibtischeignung". Qualitativ ist man da auch wesentlich besser unterwegs als bei Fertigboxen für gleiches oder auch dreifaches Geld. Preislich reden wir da, je nach Bausatz über 50€ pro Box aufwärts...

Vorteil der Lösung: besserer Verstärker, bessere Boxen, analoge Lautstärkeregelung...

Nachteil: höherer Platzbedarf, Hand anlegen erforderlich...

Muss jeder selber wissen!


----------



## BigBubby (19. August 2014)

Gebraucht Kaufen und selberbauen sind natürlich noch mal dinge für sich. Die nehme ich aber nur ins programm auf, wenn jemand wirklich interesse für die Thematik zeigt. 

Das Beste für Preisleistung wird sicherlich nicht mal die Variante, sondern gebrauchte hifi kopfhörer sein. Er schrieb ja auch, dass er für Atmosphäre seine Kopfhörer hat. Die Lautsprecher sind also "nur" dafür da, wenn er mal keinen Bock hat mit Kopfhörern rumzusitzen.


----------



## Rarek (19. August 2014)

und mit jenem Headset bin ich auch sehr zufrieden (Bitfenix Flo)


----------



## Tungi (20. August 2014)

Hat jemand mal die neuen Beats Solo 2 gehört? Die sollen anscheinend ganz ordentlich sein (Vmoda XS/M80 , Sennheiser Momentum On-Ear Niveau). Ob 200 Euro dafür gerechtfertigt sind sei jetzt mal dahingestellt...


----------



## dekay55 (20. August 2014)

Ihr immer mit euren Kopfhörern, bevor ich mir das Gehör schrotte investier ich dann doch lieber massig in Lautsprecher als später massig in nen Hörgerät, ich find eh das die gefahr gewaltig unterschätzt wird, besonders hier. Man liest hier immer von KH von hoher Lautstärke, aber keiner gibt auch mal nen hinweis das nen KH alles andere als gut ist fürs Gehör.


----------



## BigBubby (20. August 2014)

Ein Overear Kopfhörer ist genau so schädlich/gut, wie ein Lautsprecher. Da gibt es keinen signifikanten Unterschied.

Meist kann man durch gut schließende Kopfhörer sogar bei weniger Lautstärke die selbe Lautstärke gefühlt erreichen, da die Lautstärke umgebungsgeräusche nicht übertönen müssen. 

Gefährlich sind InEars, da sie nicht mehr die Schallbrechung am Außenohr hat. Das ist eine geschichte für sich.


----------



## BlackNeo (20. August 2014)

> Gefährlich sind InEars, da sie nicht mehr die Schallbrechung am Außenohr hat. Das ist eine geschichte für sich.



Warum sollen In-Ears gefährlich sein? Die isolieren viel viel stärker als On- und Over-Ears und man kann deshalb relativ gesehen viel leiser hören.

Es kommt nicht auf die Bauart, sondern auf die Lautstärke an.


----------



## BigBubby (20. August 2014)

Wie gesagt fehlt die Schallbrechung am Außenohr.

edit: das problem bei den Inears ist, dass durch die starke nähe zum Innenohr/Trommelfeld leicht die Lautstärke unterschätzt wird und stückweise erhöht wird, bis schnell eine schädigung stattfindet.

edit2:
das ist alles nicht ganz so einfach wie das natürlich hier beschrieben wird.
Es fehlt häufig bei Kopfhörern allgemein eine Referenzlautstärke. Z.B. die Lautstärke der Tastatur oder Atmung oder das Rauschen irgendeines Gerätes.
Wenn man diese Referenz gar nicht mehr wahrnimmt, wird man unbewußt lauter hören als üblich. Diese Gefahr der fehlenden Referenz besteht vor allem bei geschlossenen Kopfhörern und bei InEars noch viel stärker. Bei lauter Umgebung dagegen hat es den Vorteil, dass es nicht so laut gehört werden muss, um alles "klar" zu hören.
Andersrum ist die Gefahr vorhanden, dass man bei offenen Kopfhörern diese so laut dreht, um die Umgebungsgeräusche zu übertünschen. In lauter Umgebung sorgt dieses für eine stärkere Belastung des Gehörs. In einer leisen Umgebung kann der Vorteil die Wahrnehmung der "Referenzlautstärke" sein.

edit3: 
Ganz vergessen. Der eine Grund, weshalb oft zu laut gehört wird mit Kopfhörern ist, dass man den Schall körperlich nicht spürt, wie bei Lautsprechern und dadurch unbewußt trotzdem lauter hört, wenn man nicht bewußt drauf achtet. Aber das ist nicht direkt die Schuld der Technik, sondern die des Nutzers.


----------



## Rarek (20. August 2014)

Mein Sys hat ne Stammlautstärke von 25% und Vlc auch nur von 40%... Die Lautsprecher/KH sind auch nur zur Hälfte aufgedreht.
Also ich achte bewusst darauf wie laut ich es stelle, nicht so wie manche der Jugend. 
Ich muss mit meinen ach so tollen In Ears ganz hinten sitzen, sodass der Busfahrer vom Gelenkbus es vorne in Zimmelautstärke hört. 
(Ja ich hatte schon so eine situation)


----------



## Zappaesk (20. August 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> Mein Sys hat ne Stammlautstärke von 25% und Vlc auch nur von 40%... Die Lautsprecher/KH sind auch nur zur Hälfte aufgedreht.



Die Angaben sagen aber gar nix über die tatsächliche Lautstärke aus. Es kommt nämlich in aller erster Linie auf den Lautsprecher / KH an. An dessen Wirkungsgrad hängt im Prinzip alles.

Wie schon mehrfach hingewiesen sollten am PC alle Softwareregler auf 100% stehen. Nur so kommt auch wirklich der beste Klang raus. Lieber den Verstärker weiter zurücknehmen, dessen Lautstärkeregelung arbeitet üblicherweise analog und nicht digital.

Lediglich, wenn man den Verstärker sehr weit zurück drehen muss kann es Sinn machen über eine möglichst kleine Reduzierung im digitalen Bereich zu machen, da ein simples Poti wie es an Verstärkern meist verwendet wird dann auch richtige Schächen haben kann. Im Zweifel muss man es halt immer ausprobieren.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach hingewiesen sollten am PC alle Softwareregler auf 100% stehen. Nur so kommt auch wirklich der beste Klang raus. Lieber den Verstärker weiter zurücknehmen, dessen Lautstärkeregelung arbeitet üblicherweise analog und nicht digital.
> 
> Lediglich, wenn man den Verstärker sehr weit zurück drehen muss kann es Sinn machen über eine möglichst kleine Reduzierung im digitalen Bereich zu machen, da ein simples Poti wie es an Verstärkern meist verwendet wird dann auch richtige Schächen haben kann. Im Zweifel muss man es halt immer ausprobieren.


 

Tritt dieser Effekt denn gleich auf, sobald ich die Lautstärke digital über Windows regle, oder erst ab einem bestimmten Prozentanteil. Ich habe mal bei meinem Yulong U100 die Windowslautstärke als "Gain-Schater" missbraucht, da ich so feiner die Lautstärke am KHV regeln kann. Hab dann aber auch gehört, dass sich dadurch de Klang verschlechtern kann und hab mal ausprobiert, ob ich bei 50% Windowslautstärke einen klanglichen Unterschied höre. Mir selbst ist nichts gravierendes aufgefallen. 
Ich kenne das Problem noch von den ersten Verstärkern Anfang der 90'er, die statt mit einem Poti, die Lautstärke digital geregelt haben. Diese konnten im unteren Bereich nicht mehr vernünftig regeln und der Klang wurde merklich schlechter.


----------



## BigBubby (20. August 2014)

Theoretisch sollte es bei jedem Prozent weg von 100% messbar sein. Praktisch muss jeder selbst testen, wann er es hört.
Man schränkt dadurch einfach die Bandbreite ein.


----------



## Rarek (20. August 2014)

gut zu wissen


----------



## ebastler (20. August 2014)

Windows wirklich voll aufdrehen? Ich dachte immer, das genaue Gegenteil sei der Fall, weil es sonst zu clippen anfängt?

Hab mit einem Freund mal aus Interesse sein S4 voll aufgedreht und ans Oszilloskop gehängt - Das Teil hat teilweise gut 1/3 der Halbwellen weggeclippt.
Entsprechend klang es auch, wenn man es @100% an einen Kopfhörer oder Verstärker anschloss.
Mein One X+ hatte zwar weniger Pegel (zu wenig, um mit seinen DT770 mit 80Ohm etwas lauter zu hören), clippte dafür aber nie.

Ich denke mal, dass das auch im PC je ach Soundchip anders ist, oder? Manche kann man ins clipping treiben, andere nicht?


----------



## Zappaesk (20. August 2014)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Tritt dieser Effekt denn gleich auf, sobald ich die Lautstärke digital über Windows regle, oder erst ab einem bestimmten Prozentanteil.



Ja, der Effekt tritt im Prinzip sofort auf, hat aber mit Windows nix zu tun, sondern ist ein generelles Problem wenn auf digitaler Ebene die Lautstärke geregelt wird. Auch wenn man einen EQ auf digitaler Ebene einsetzt entsteht dieses Problem.

Hintergrund ist, dass man digital nur leiser machen kann indem man die Quantisierung reduziert. D.h. von den 2^16 (65536) möglichen Lautstärkestufen eines in "CD-Qualtität" aufgenommenen Stücks werden einfach oben welche gekappt (vereinfacht aus dem 16bit Format wird z.B. ein 12bit Format weil die bits oben geklaut werden) und das Signal entsprechend neu quantisiert. Dabei treten dann 2 negative Effekte auf. Zum einen wird die Dynamik reduziert und zum Anderen treten Rundungsfehler bei der Neuquantisierung auf, die zu einer Verfälschung des Signals führen können.

Natürlich werden diese Effekte erst bei größeren Eingriffen bemerkbar. D.h. es dürfte wohl jedem schwer fallen ein von 100 auf 90% reduziertes Signal als verfälscht zu erkennen. 

Beim Rumspielen am EQ gilt dann aber dasselbe. Wenn man den Bass um 10dB anhebt (wie hier erst vor kurzem zu lesen), dann wird in echt das Signal der anderen Frequenzen reduziert. Lauter wie 100% wirds nicht, wenn man eine Frequenz jetzt anhebt, dann kann die nicht lauter werden, sondern alle anderen nur leiser - mit den oben geschilderten Folgen.

D.h. bei Pegeländerungen im digitalen Signal immer vorsichtig sein und sich bewusst sein was das für Auswirkungen hat. D.h. subtile Änderungen sind noch ok, aber mehrere dB sollte man sich 2x überlegen. 

Einigermaßen vernünftig lässt sich das Problem nur dann beheben wenn vor(!) dem Lautstärkeregler bzw. EQ das Signal von z.B. 16bit auf 32bit skaliert wird. Damit hat man 2^16 mehr Dynamikstufen, so dass man auf die eine oder andere leichter verzichten kann. Es gibt Geräte die sowas tun (ich meine wadia hatte das früher bei den großen CD-Playern mit variablem Ausgang).



BigBubby schrieb:


> Man schränkt dadurch einfach die Bandbreite ein.


 
Nein, die Bandbreite bleibt - man schränkt die Dynamik ein! Am Frequenzgang ändert sich nix.



ebastler schrieb:


> Windows wirklich voll aufdrehen? Ich dachte immer, das genaue Gegenteil sei der Fall, weil es sonst zu clippen anfängt?



Wo hast du denn das her?



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass das auch im PC je ach Soundchip anders ist, oder? Manche kann man ins clipping treiben, andere nicht?



Nein, ein DAC, der mit einem korrekt ausgepegelten Signal angesteuert wird clippt nicht. Ich wüsste gar nicht wie er das machen sollte. Der ist ja dafür ausgelegt z.B. ein 16bit Signal zu wandeln. Wenn dass dann tatsächlich auch bis 0dB ausgesteuert ist sollte er das auch können!

Ich vermute mal, dass das Clippingproblem beim Handy entweder ein nachgelagertes ist, weil der Verstärker dahinter mit dem vollen Ausgangspegel des DACs nicht zurechtkommt (kaum vorstellbar), ein Schaden vorliegt oder das Signal Müll war. Es gibt leider mittlerweile im Zuge des Loudness Wars Aufnahmen, die praktisch ab Werk clippen. Als Beispiel dürfte die aktuelle Metallica gelten - vermutlich der größte Pfusch, der je "professionell" gemastert wurde!

Nur um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, gegen eine digitale Lautstärkeregelung im analogen Bereich spricht nix, solange die Stufen fein genug gewählt sind. Da gibts ne Menge guter Produkte (sog. Stufenpotis z.B.) die den Vorteil haben wesentlich präziser (Kanalgleichheit) zu sein und das vor allem über den ganzen Regelbereich als ein noch so gutes konventionelles Poti.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nur um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, gegen eine digitale Lautstärkeregelung im analogen Bereich spricht nix, solange die Stufen fein genug gewählt sind. Da gibts ne Menge guter Produkte (sog. Stufenpotis z.B.) die den Vorteil haben wesentlich präziser (Kanalgleichheit) zu sein und das vor allem über den ganzen Regelbereich als ein noch so gutes konventionelles Poti.


 
Sind das dann die Potis, die in einigen AVR verbaut sind? Zum Beispiel in meinem Denon AVR-1912?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. August 2014)

Zappa hat man solche Probleme dann z.B. auch beim Fiio E17, bei dem man ja auch digital die Lautstärke ändert (meine es war 20-60)?


----------



## ebastler (20. August 2014)

Zappa, danke für die Antwort!
Am Quellmaterial lag es beim Handy sicher nicht, wir haben meins und seins exakt mit derselben Datei getestet - irgendeine mp3 >300kbit.

Bei mir hat nichts geclippt. Wird wohl Samsung irgendwas Komisches gemacht haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. August 2014)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Zappa hat man solche Probleme dann z.B. auch beim Fiio E17, bei dem man ja auch digital die Lautstärke ändert (meine es war 20-60)?



Keine Ahnung wie der die Lautstärke regelt. Wenn er es aber vor dem DAC macht, dann gibts die Thematik da auch.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. August 2014)

Ich habe tatsächlich das Problem, dass mein ODAC+O2 zu klippen anfängt, sobald ich zusätzlich zu den 100 in Windows noch beim WMP oder Foobar auf 100 stelle. Lasse ich im Player den Wert auf 50 ist alles gut...


----------



## BigBubby (21. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein, die Bandbreite bleibt - man schränkt die Dynamik ein! Am Frequenzgang ändert sich nix.


Ja hatte da fälschlicherweise die Bandbreite als Wort missbraucht, da die wenigstens mit Dynamik was anfangen können.
Aber letztendlich ist die Lautstärke auch ein Band, was eine Breite hat


----------



## der-sack88 (21. August 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich das Problem, dass mein ODAC+O2 zu klippen anfängt, sobald ich zusätzlich zu den 100 in Windows noch beim WMP oder Foobar auf 100 stelle. Lasse ich im Player den Wert auf 50 ist alles gut...


 
Ich nehme mal an, dass du die Standard-Gain-Settings hast und das clipping bei 6,5x auftritt? Dazu hatte ich hier mal was gelesen. Vielleicht ist das ja bei dir der Fall?
Bei mir clippt bei Essence STX->Corda Jazz nichts, auch bei systemweit 100%.

Der Corda Jazz hat übrigens auch eine digitale Lautstärkeregelung mit 32 Stufen. Das hört sich schon verdammt analog an, hat aber die oben beschriebenen Vorteile.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. August 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich das Problem, dass mein ODAC+O2 zu klippen anfängt, sobald ich zusätzlich zu den 100 in Windows noch beim WMP oder Foobar auf 100 stelle. Lasse ich im Player den Wert auf 50 ist alles gut...


 
Ich kenne das Gerät nicht und weiß auch nicht woran es liegt (Vermute aber, dass du das Ding aber schlicht intern analog übersteuerst). Aber ich weiß, dass wenn ein Digitalsignal voll ausgesteuert ist, sprich auf 0dB, dann kann da nix passieren, weil mehr geht nicht. 

Clippen würde auf eine Übersteuerung hindeuten, dass kann z.B. beim Aufnehmen einer analogen Quelle auf ein digitales Gerät passieren. So ein schlampig aufgenommenes Digitalsignal (immer wieder als schlechtes Beispiel gut: Metallica...) clippt dann aber bei jeder Lautstärke, weil das eben schon in der Aufnahme drin ist.

Einen DAC kann man nicht übersteuern, weil der Maxpegel klar vorgegeben bzw. definiert ist.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. August 2014)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass du die Standard-Gain-Settings hast und das clipping bei 6,5x auftritt? Dazu hatte ich hier mal was gelesen. Vielleicht ist das ja bei dir der Fall?
> Bei mir clippt bei Essence STX->Corda Jazz nichts, auch bei systemweit 100%.
> 
> Der Corda Jazz hat übrigens auch eine digitale Lautstärkeregelung mit 32 Stufen. Das hört sich schon verdammt analog an, hat aber die oben beschriebenen Vorteile.


 
Nee, das witzige ist ja dass ich einen Epiphany mit 1x/2,5x Gain habe, wo laut der Berechnungen alles im grünen Bereich sein müsste. Ich hatte damals im Hifi Forum auch einen Thread deswegen eröffnet, wo man mir die ganzen Rechnungen mit Gain/Volt auch veranschaulicht hat. Warum aber ausgerechnet meiner bei der 2,5 Gain Stufe übersteuert, konnte mir keiner sagen. Bei 1x ist alles top. Nwavguy ist ja nun auch seit geraumer Zeit verschollen, sonst hätte ich den mal angeschrieben.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Gerät nicht und weiß auch nicht woran es liegt (Vermute aber, dass du das Ding aber schlicht intern analog übersteuerst). Aber ich weiß, dass wenn ein Digitalsignal voll ausgesteuert ist, sprich auf 0dB, dann kann da nix passieren, weil mehr geht nicht.
> 
> Clippen würde auf eine Übersteuerung hindeuten, dass kann z.B. beim Aufnehmen einer analogen Quelle auf ein digitales Gerät passieren. So ein schlampig aufgenommenes Digitalsignal (immer wieder als schlechtes Beispiel gut: Metallica...) clippt dann aber bei jeder Lautstärke, weil das eben schon in der Aufnahme drin ist.
> 
> Einen DAC kann man nicht übersteuern, weil der Maxpegel klar vorgegeben bzw. definiert ist.



Ich bin jetzt kein Fachmann in Elektronik, aber durch diverse Tests liegt es definitiv an der Komponente ODAC -> O2, wo eigentlich ein Übersteuern laut dem Blog auf der ODAC/O2 Homepage bei mir alles im grünen Bereich liegen sollte. Dazu kommt, dass es anfangs nicht auftrat und dann erst später aus dem heiteren Himmel kam. Deswegen muss ich meine Media Player auf 50 lassen, wenn ich über 2,5x Gain gehe.

Mit den Aufnahmen hat es nichts zu tun, da ich es zigfach mit Referenzliedern getestet habe, von welchen ich weiß dass sie gut aufgenommen sind. Ich habe natürlich auch Aufnahmen wo ich gemerkt habe, dass es einfach schlecht aufgenommen/ gemastert wurden. Ganz schlimm zuletzt bei Boytronic "You". Da scheint es einfach keine gute Aufnahme von zu geben...


----------



## Zappaesk (21. August 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass es anfangs nicht auftrat und dann erst später aus dem heiteren Himmel kam.



Dann liegt offensichtlich irgendwo ein Defekt vor.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. August 2014)

Gut möglich das irgendwo was nicht passt, nur so wie o.g. funktioniert's ja dennoch. Womöglich ist im integrierten O2 was defekt was das Übersteuern verursacht. Vielleicht schreibe ich mal Epiphany an und schicke den ODAC hin.


----------



## BigBubby (22. August 2014)

Dir frage die ich mir da stelle ist:
Wenn man 50% in Windows einstellt und am Ende 2,5fach verstärkt. ist man bei 1,25Fach. Da stellt sich die Frage, ob da nicht 100% in Windows und 1 Gain auch reichen würde. Ich bezweifle, dass du so laut hörst und gleichzeitig hättest du eine höhere dynamik.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. August 2014)

Kommt sehr drauf an. Normal hast du recht und ich würde mit 1x bei den meisten Sachen hinkommen. Beim K702 Anni auf jeden Fall, aber beim DT770 600 Ihm brauche ich bei einigen Alben den hohen Gain, wenn mir mal nach lauterem Hören zumute ist.

Im Prinzip stimmt's aber - Windows auf 100, Player auf 100 und 1x Gain sollte eigentlich locker ausreichen.


----------



## soth (24. August 2014)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Sind das dann die Potis, die in einigen AVR verbaut sind? Zum Beispiel in meinem Denon AVR-1912?


In A/V-Receivern werden meist Stufenpotis verwendet, zumindest hatten die meisten A/V-Receiver die ich bisher begriffeln durfte eine gestufte Lautstärkereglung. Da gibt es z.B. soetwas oder soetwas, die gibt es natürlich auch als ICs, z.B. http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/76/CS3318_F1-28521.pdf


----------



## Zappaesk (24. August 2014)

soth schrieb:


> In A/V-Receivern werden meist Stufenpotis verwendet



Wobei es da auch große Unterschiede gibt und ein Stufenpoti nicht zwangsläufig besser ist als ein normales.

Alternativ gibt es dann ja z.B. noch die Variante mit nem Drehimpulsgeber und einem Relais gesteuerten Widerstandnetzwerk. Das wäre dann auch der Königsweg.

Aber man kann mit allen diesen Varianten und noch weiteren die ich nicht alle aufzählen kann (weil ich auch nicht alles kenne) sehr gute und sehr schlechte Lautstärke Regelungen realisieren.

Klanglich ist da erstaunlich viel zu holen und preislich auch... Die Lösung die ich für mein nächstes Projekt anstrebe ist definitiv teurer als ein Einsteiger AVR!


----------



## BlackNeo (24. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Alternativ gibt es dann ja z.B. noch die Variante mit nem Drehimpulsgeber und einem Relais gesteuerten Widerstandnetzwerk. Das wäre dann auch der Königsweg.



Jup, das ist eindeutig das beste, wird ja seit einiger Zeit (afaik C2820) von Accuphase verwendet, wenn man das mal Vergleicht ist die Variante mit Drehimpulsgeber deutlich überlegen.

Was steht bei dir denn als nächstes an Zappa?

Ach ja, kurzer Themawechsel:

Ich will nen langlebigen Kopfhörer im 150€ (+/- 40€) Preisbereich, ein wechselbares Kabel mit Miniklinkenbuchse am KH wäre schön, wechselbare Polster müssen es nicht zwangsweise sein.

Jetzt kommt aber der Knackpunkt: Der KH MUSS neutral klingen, damit würde nur der Focal Spirit One (S) infrage kommen, oder?

Und bekommt man den FiiO E10K schon in DE? Oder muss man den noch Importieren? Mit Import hab ich kein Problem, nur muss ich dann noch eventuelle Zollkosten einrechnen.


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

Da ich wohl bald meinen PC verkleinere bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob meine Soundkarte (Creative Titanium) noch Platz haben wird. Ich dachte dann an so einen Adapter: klick 
Ich besitze zurzeit ein paar selbstgebaute Quickly 18 und einen alten Kenwood Verstärker, der kein toslink kann. Taugen solche Adapter was, oder verliere ich dadurch Soundqualität?


----------



## Thallassa (25. August 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich will nen langlebigen Kopfhörer im 150€ (+/- 40€) Preisbereich, ein wechselbares Kabel mit Miniklinkenbuchse am KH wäre schön, wechselbare Polster müssen es nicht zwangsweise sein.
> 
> Jetzt kommt aber der Knackpunkt: Der KH MUSS neutral klingen, damit würde nur der Focal Spirit One (S) infrage kommen, oder?
> 
> Und bekommt man den FiiO E10K schon in DE? Oder muss man den noch Importieren? Mit Import hab ich kein Problem, nur muss ich dann noch eventuelle Zollkosten einrechnen.



Was besseres als den FSPs wirste in der Preisklasse und mit der Anforderung nicht finden.
Den E10K gibt's, wenn ich das richtig sehe, noch nicht in D.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. August 2014)

mo_ritzl schrieb:


> Da ich wohl bald meinen PC verkleinere bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob meine Soundkarte (Creative Titanium) noch Platz haben wird. Ich dachte dann an so einen Adapter: klick
> Ich besitze zurzeit ein paar selbstgebaute Quickly 18 und einen alten Kenwood Verstärker, der kein toslink kann. Taugen solche Adapter was, oder verliere ich dadurch Soundqualität?


 
Wie wäre es mit einer externen Soundkarte oder einen reinen DAC auf USB Basis?


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. August 2014)

für die Quickly brauchst du was besseres als ne Creative. Warte auf den E10K oder importiere ihn


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2014)

Ich benutze für sowas einen D03K:
http://www.amazon.de/FiiO-Taishan-D03K-Digital-Decoder/dp/B009346RSS
Klanglich würde ich den bei ner Xonar DX einordnen. Mit nem E10K geht es sicher noch besser, aber der kleine ist nicht so schlecht wie man meinen könnte.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. August 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Was besseres als den FSPs wirste in der Preisklasse und mit der Anforderung nicht finden.
> Den E10K gibt's, wenn ich das richtig sehe, noch nicht in D.



Kk, dann wirds der werden, muss zwar erst mal am Onboard hängen, weil für E10K und FSPs nicht genug Geld da ist, aber der kommt dann einfach ein bis zwei Monate später. Der ALC 892 ist ja auch kein totaler Dreckschip^^

Dann muss ich mir nur noch einen Kopfpolster-schonenden KH-Ständer bauen, dazu gibts dann wahrscheinlich ein kleines Tagebuch.


Und noch was in eigener Sache: Bestünde ein allgemeines Interesse an einem PC-Audio Guide? 
Ich hab da noch einen bei Tech-Port.de (ich hoffe das ist jetzt keine Fremdwerbung ) rumliegen, da das Forum da recht mager besucht ist würde ich den hier noch veröffentlichen und somit den veralteten Sticky hier ersetzen.

Die richtigen Experten könnten sich den Guide ja mal anschauen und mir per PN ihre Meinung zukommen lassen, wenn ich dann in 2 Wochen aus dem schönen Dänemark zurück bin würde ich den Guide noch fertig schreiben und dann hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. August 2014)

Von mir aus gerne dann aber bitte mehr auswahl als nur beyerdynamic sowie Pros und Cons der Kopfhörer


----------



## BlackNeo (25. August 2014)

Schau dir den Guide mal an, ich hab da alle mir bekannten empfehlenswerten KHs bis 1200€ (HD 800) aufgezählt. Dazu dann noch kurze Beschreibung des Soundings und ob ein KHV benötigt wird. 
Ich werde auch noch versuchen zu jedem KH ein Review zu verlinken, nur werden die halt auch öfter in Englisch sein, da ich recht viel bei head-fi, headmania oder Innerfidelity lese.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. August 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Was steht bei dir denn als nächstes an Zappa?


 
Bei mir steht so viel an... Jetzt muss erst mal die PC Beschallung fertig werden - wenn nur nicht jedes WE 2 Geburtstage anstehen würden, würde ich da auch in der Tat vorankommen...

Aber konkret auf die Lautstärkeregelung bezogen bin ich am überlegen wie ich meine passive Vorstufe (die jetzt schon absolut genial ist!) so pimpe, dass ich eine Aktivweiche für nen Subwoofer vor der Lautstärkeregelung einschleifen kann. Das ist erst mal an sich leicht umsetzbar - aber warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht?
Da ich aber mittelfristig (in 1-2 Jahren) auf Hochwirkungsgrad Lautsprecher umsteigen will und diese dann auch noch mit nem sehr wirkungsgradschwachen Sub (Dipol) koppeln möchte mache ich mir Gedanken wie ich das mit ner passiven Vorstufe umsetzen kann. Vermutlich werde ich den Sub mittels Übertrager passiv lauter machen und/oder auch anders herum die Hauptboxen leiser (ist aber vermutlich die schlechtere Lösung). Das hängt dann auch mit den dann zur Verwendung kommenden Endstufen zusammen und ist noch recht konzeptionell in der Überlegung.
In diesem Projekt werde ich in dem Zuge auch die Lautstärkeregelung pimpen (muss ja dann 3-kanalig sein) und von meinem schon sehr guten Leitplastik-Poti zu ner noch besseren Lösung mittels Widerstandnetzwerk gehen. 

So nen Widerstandnetzwerk habe ich schon in der DIY Vorstufe für meinen Großen realisiert. Für mich würde ich es aber gerne ein wenig kompromissloser auslegen...


----------



## mo_ritzl (26. August 2014)

@Jeanboy
Was würdest du da so empfehlen?

@BloodySuicide
Der e10k (vin Fiio oder?!?) hat aber gar keinen Toslink eingang, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Also geht der über USB. Macht das klanglich einen unterschied ob man per Toslink oder per USB anschliest. So wie ich das sehe ist der e10k auch gleich ein Verstärker oder? Also wäre das dann das einzige was man braucht. Nur wie soll man an den die Lautsprecher anschließen?

@Oldstyle 
alles klar, speicher ich mal ab. für 35€ auch ganz im Rahmen


----------



## Jeanboy (26. August 2014)

mo_ritzl schrieb:


> @Jeanboy
> Was würdest du da so empfehlen?


 
Kommt natürlich auf das Budget an, USB DAC's ist auch nicht meine Welt, da können dir andere sicher weiterhelfen 

z.B: Pro-Ject Box Design USB Box S D/A-Wandler schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar U7, USB (90YB00AB-M0UC00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BlackNeo (26. August 2014)

mo_ritzl schrieb:


> Der e10k (vin Fiio oder?!?) hat aber gar keinen Toslink eingang, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Also geht der über USB. Macht das klanglich einen unterschied ob man per Toslink oder per USB anschliest. So wie ich das sehe ist der e10k auch gleich ein Verstärker oder? Also wäre das dann das einzige was man braucht. Nur wie soll man an den die Lautsprecher anschließen?



Toslink ist klanglich schlechter als USB, da es maximal 16 Bit/96 kHz kann, USB geht afaik bis 24 oder sogar 36 Bit und 384 kHz.

Der E10(k) ist ein USB-DAC und Kopfhörerverstärker, der hat keine Endstufe verbaut.

Du könntest dir aber einen gebrauchten Vollverstärker dazu kaufen oder wenn du nur den PC als Quelle hast kannst du dir auch ne kleine (gebrauchte) Endstufe holen, dann umgehst du das Problem 2 Lautstärkeregler zu haben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. August 2014)

naja, Toslink kann schon 24bit/ 192kHz, es müsse nur beide Geräte können 

Der E10 (ohne K) hat ca auf dem Niveau einer ungemoddeten Essence STX gespielt. Der E10*K* soll eine ganze Ecke besser sein. Da ist ein kleiner aber recht guter Kopfhörerverstärker drin, aber die Endstufe fehlt. Das könnte man auch mit einem kleinen SMSL nachrüsten, wenn es so klein bleiben soll. Sonst ist ein richtiger Vollverstärker die bessere Wahl. 
Ich würde es nicht als Problem sehen, 2 Lautstärkeregler zu haben. Ich hab sowas gern


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2014)

Vollverstärker ist doch einer von Kenwood vorhanden. Ausreichend ist also die Info dass der bei beiden Optionen bleiben muss.

Zur USB/Toslink Frage: Im ersten Fall wird die interne Soka komplett ersetzt, bei Letzterem nur die DAC-Wandlung. Wenn  aber nicht noch irgend ein Softwarefeature der Onboardkarte gewünscht ist stört letzteres auch nicht.


----------



## mo_ritzl (26. August 2014)

@Jeanboy
alles klar danke.

@Blackneo
Also der E10k sieht interessant aus, der könnte auch noch auf meinem Tisch Platz haben. Und meinen HD681evo könnte ich da dann direkt anschließen. Und vielleicht irgendwann später mal, auch nen besseren KH daran anschließen. Und sonst gehe ich dann mit dem 3,5mm Line out zu meinem Vollverstärker und von dem zu meinen Boxen. Benötigt der e10k besondere Software, oder wird der automatisch erkannt. Die Creative hat ja so 1000 Zusatzprogramme und Features die ich ehh nicht nutze.

@Bloody Suicide
Ok habe ich verstanden. Also falls mein alter großer Verstärker kaputt geht, könnte ich mir auch so einen kaufen. Wusste gar nicht, das Verstärker so klein sein können. Der hat ja unterm Bildschirm platz.

@Oldstyle
Also USB klingt für mich dann besser, diese Toslink Kabel sind auch relativ teuer und wenn es über USB geht ist das ja einfacher. Ich weiß ja nicht, wenn ich so in 2 Jahren nen neues Board kaufe ob das noch Toslink hat.
Der e10k soll ja im August kommen, bisher hab ich nur in amerikanischen Shops sehen. Meint ihr, dass der auch in 1 Monat bei uns zu haben ist. Preislich liegt der so bei 75$, also noch im Rahmen.


----------



## BlackNeo (26. August 2014)

Der E10K ist Plug and Play, da braucht man keine dämliche Software dazu.

Ich warte auch dass der in DE erhältlich sein wird, beim Import fallen ja dann noch Steuern und Zollgebühren an und der Versand kostet auch recht viel.....


----------



## mo_ritzl (27. August 2014)

OK, alles klar. Ich werde mal schaun, wann der verfügbar ist.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. August 2014)

was haltet ihr hiervon? Hifi linear power DC-1 USB/amp/DAC/external power supply with digital display-SN | eBay

ist für meinen SMSL.

Hatte mir von Conrad eins kommen lassen und damit funktioniert er nicht. Ich weiß nicht warum.


----------



## ebastler (27. August 2014)

Der Preis ist etwas hoch, baut man mit 10€ Komponenten und 10€ Netzteil gleich gut bis besser... Welche Spannung/Strom brauchst du?

Vor allem muss ich mich dann nicht auf Google Translate Englisch verlassen 

Ne, im Ernst: sauber gebaut. Schöner kleiner Ringkern, ausreichender Elko direkt danach, Spannungsregler, der sich übers Gehäuse zu kühlen scheint, kleiner Elko danach. Alles ausreichend.

Edit: in dem Absatz stand Mist, hatte ein Foto übersehen.


Oh, und nachkustierbar ist das Ding auch. Falls die das irgendwie verstellt liefern sollten, schappst du dir ein genaues Multimeter und einen Schraubendreher und stellst es ein.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. August 2014)

brauch 24V. Der SMSL zieht 0,5A


----------



## Zappaesk (28. August 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hatte mir von Conrad eins kommen lassen und damit funktioniert er nicht. Ich weiß nicht warum.



Hast du mal nachgemessen was da raus kommt? Wenn da Spannung anliegt sollte der eigentlich tun. Mehr muss so ein Netzteil ja erst mal nicht können um ein Gerät zum funktionieren zu bekommen. Wie gut es das tut steht dann wieder auf nem anderen Blatt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. August 2014)

noch nicht


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2014)

Hat mal wer die Musikfunktion von Steam getestet? Entweder ich bilde mir das nur ein weil ich die Idee ein bisschen absurd finde mit nem Gameclient Musik abzuspielen oder das Ding klingt selbst hörbar schlechter als Standardsoftware wie Xbox Music.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2014)

Wie soll ein Player auf dem PC anders klingen? Es könnte höchstens sein das die nen EQ da drin haben. Ansonsten liest er ja nur die Bits von der Platte und leitet sie ans Audiointerface weiter.


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2014)

Es könnte z.B. beim Up/Downsampling auf die Bitrate/Auflösung des Soundchips was daneben gehen. Klar, im Idealfall macht ein Programm das garnicht, aber leider ist das ja eher selten.
Aber wie gesagt: Ich trau mir bei dem Eindruck ja selbst nicht.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. August 2014)

So, ca. die Hälfte des Guides ist schon fertig, da ich den ja schon zum großen Teil geschrieben hab, musste nur noch etwas umschreiben.

Jetzt kommt der nervige Teil: Links zu ca. 30 Produkten einfügen 

In 4-5 Tagen sollte mein Guide online gehen können


----------



## Oozy (29. August 2014)

Da bin ich gespannt, wie der ausschauen wird!


----------



## Thallassa (29. August 2014)

Danke an Zappa für den Tipp mit den Cubit-Dingern. Ich hab mir die kurzerhand einfach von nem Schreinerkumpel nachbauen lassen, hat mich dann gerade mal die Hälfte gekostet. War zwar am Ende etwas zu wenig, aber jetzt stapeln sich die meisten CDs immerhin nichtmehr nur aufeinander 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. August 2014)

Sehr schön, ich wünschte ich hätte auch so viele CDs


----------



## Thallassa (29. August 2014)

Sind nicht so wahnsinnig viele. 430 Stück, laut Discogs. Da gibt's weitaus größere Spinner als mich  Leider fehlen für die Sammlung noch ein paar Schmuckstücke, die aber um's verrecken nicht zu bekommen sind


----------



## ebastler (29. August 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Danke an Zappa für den Tipp mit den Cubit-Dingern. Ich hab mir die kurzerhand einfach von nem Schreinerkumpel nachbauen lassen, hat mich dann gerade mal die Hälfte gekostet. War zwar am Ende etwas zu wenig, aber jetzt stapeln sich die meisten CDs immerhin nichtmehr nur aufeinander
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hui, schön!
Brauche so was auch mal, mal umschauen...


----------



## Zappaesk (30. August 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Danke an Zappa für den Tipp mit den Cubit-Dingern.



Kein Ding, freut mich, dass du damit bzw. den Nachbauten glücklich geworden bist!

Ich habe mir ja vor einiger Zeit auch ne neue Bleibe für meine CDs gebaut. Macht einfach was her wenn die net bloß rumliegen / -stehen.

Ne Lösung für meine LPs steht aber noch aus...


----------



## Thallassa (30. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne Lösung für meine LPs steht aber noch aus...


Das wird schwierig - ich finde, bei LPs macht's auch nicht wirklich was her, sie seitlich, wie CDs, zu lagern. Sieht so nach Plattenladen und Chaos aus - zwar charmant, aber die richtige LP finden kann auch mal schwer werden, wenn alles quer ist.

Zum Glück (Oder Pech, kaum Künstler die ich mag veröffentlichen ihr Zeug auf LP - und wenn doch, dann gibt's die für mich bequemere CD. Von der Masterqualität ist da imho eh nicht viel rauszuholen) besitze ich selbst bloß 2 LPs, die stehen in ner Glasvitrine ^^


Wieder mehr zum Sound an sich:
Ich hatte den Takstar Hi-2050 jetzt für gut ein halbes Jahr und ich muss sagen, der Kopfhörer ist, wohl natürlich auch aufgrund seines Preises, sehr underrated. Das stock-Sounding ist etwas nervig, einfach weil die Frequenzen zwischen 4K und 8K zu stark angehoben sind. Ich hab lange, lange gebraucht um den richtigen Equalizer zu finden (was ich bei nem KH der Preisklasse nicht schade finde), aber wenn der mal gefunden ist, dann... Hrrrr 

Ich hatte ja schon viel auf'm Schädel, aber so selten wie ich KHs tatsächlich mal benutze um Musik zu hören und so viel, wie die Modelle kosten, die mich ansprechen (FSP, X2), bleibt der Takstar erstmal ne Weile. Ich finde den ehrlich gesagt sogar besser, als so einiges was hier gerne darüber empfohlen wird. Meinen M-100 beispielsweise würde ich jederzeit wieder für den Hi-2050 eintauschen und den ähnlich klingenden DT-880 würde ich jederzeit im Laden liegen lassen, einfach, weil er das Vierfache kostet und nicht so viel mehr kann. Wundervolles Ding. 

Und bei IEM soll's ja auch so ein Sparwunder mit den Havi B3 Pro geben. Ich versuch gerade, nen Freund davon zu überzeugen, sie zu bestellen.

Kurzer Edit:
Wieso zur Hölle bekommen eigentlich Japaner immer die geilsten Bonus-Tracks und Super-Deluxe Versionen exklusiv für ihr Land?

Einige Beispiele:

Japan - Rest der Welt
Japan - Rest der Welt
Japan - Rest der Welt

Die zu importieren ist immer aufwändig und schwanzteuer


----------



## soth (30. August 2014)

Weil die Japaner es können, die veranstalten auch Schneeballschlachten im Sommer


----------



## WaldemarE (30. August 2014)

Will auch die Havi B3 Pros haben  nur bekommt man die nicht in europa


----------



## Zappaesk (30. August 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Das wird schwierig - ich finde, bei LPs macht's auch nicht wirklich was her, sie seitlich, wie CDs, zu lagern. Sieht so nach Plattenladen und Chaos aus - zwar charmant, aber die richtige LP finden kann auch mal schwer werden, wenn alles quer ist.



Schwierig? Ich denke du solltest mich gut genug kennen um zu wissen, dass die einzige Schwierigkeit mein Terminplan ist...

Wie das Ding auszusehen hat weiß ich, ich werde es einfach designtechnisch an meinen (natürlich selbst gebauten) CD Ständer anlehnen. Dazu muss ich noch überlegen wieviel Kapazität das Teil bekommen soll. Ich kauf zwar kaum noch LPs, aber die 500 die ich habe sollten angemessen reinpassen und es sollte noch Luft für mindestens nochmal soviel da sein. 



Das Problem mit dem finden stellt sich nicht. Ich habe wie bei den CDs auch Metallwinkel mit dem jeweiligen Anfangsbuchstaben drauf zwischen den Scheiben stehen. Das grenzt die Suche immer sehr stark ein. 



Thallassa schrieb:


> Zum Glück (Oder Pech, kaum Künstler die ich mag veröffentlichen ihr Zeug auf LP - und wenn doch, dann gibt's die für mich bequemere CD. Von der Masterqualität ist da imho eh nicht viel rauszuholen) besitze ich selbst bloß 2 LPs, die stehen in ner Glasvitrine ^^



Vom Mastering unterscheiden sich aber in der Tat oftmals CD von LP Versionen. Da gibts ganz krasse Sachen dabei, so z.B. die Mensch von Grönemeyer, die von CD gar nicht klingen will, aber von LP ganz passabel tönt. Ist nicht meine Musik, aber ein sehr bekanntes Beispiel für solche Masteringfails. Warum auch immer die das so gemacht haben?!

Aber abgesehen vom Mastering sind LPs oftmals schlicht die besseren Musikträger und klingen bei gut eingestelltem Plattenspieler nebst passendem Vorvorverstärker sehr oft schlicht besser als ne CD. Erst mit Hochbit klingts dann digital ähnlich gut. Dazu kommt, dass es viele ältere Aufnahmen gibt, die es schlicht nicht auf CD gibt, die auf CD ein absoluter Stilbruch wären oder deren Covergestaltung auf nem Jewelcase einfach nicht gut kommt (als Beispiel sei mal "Black Moses" genannt. Wer da das Original aus den 70ern hat/kennt weiß was ich meine ). Ich habe dutzende LPs als Originalpressung aus den letzten 40 Jahren (z.B. "Hot Rats" als mein absoluter Liebling!), die sind z.T. deutlich über 100€ wert und würden von mir niemals durch ne CD ersetzt werden können!

Digital hat halt den Vorteil, dass es schlicht bequemer ist.


----------



## Thallassa (30. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vom Mastering unterscheiden sich aber in der Tat oftmals CD von LP Versionen. Da gibts ganz krasse Sachen dabei, so z.B. die Mensch von Grönemeyer, die von CD gar nicht klingen will, aber von LP ganz passabel tönt. Ist nicht meine Musik, aber ein sehr bekanntes Beispiel für solche Masteringfails. Warum auch immer die das so gemacht haben?!
> 
> Aber abgesehen vom Mastering sind LPs oftmals schlicht die besseren Musikträger und klingen bei gut eingestelltem Plattenspieler nebst passendem Vorvorverstärker sehr oft schlicht besser als ne CD. Erst mit Hochbit klingts dann digital ähnlich gut. Dazu kommt, dass es viele ältere Aufnahmen gibt, die es schlicht nicht auf CD gibt, die auf CD ein absoluter Stilbruch wären oder deren Covergestaltung auf nem Jewelcase einfach nicht gut kommt (als Beispiel sei mal "Black Moses" genannt. Wer da das Original aus den 70ern hat/kennt weiß was ich meine ). Ich habe dutzende LPs als Originalpressung aus den letzten 40 Jahren (z.B. "Hot Rats" als mein absoluter Liebling!), die sind z.T. deutlich über 100€ wert und würden von mir niemals durch ne CD ersetzt werden können!



Das meinte ich auch. Die Vinyl erhält ein anderes Mastering, allerdings stellt sich mir hier, zumindest bei dem Großteil meiner Musik wieder die Frage: wozu? Einige LPs habe ich schon gegenhören können, das einzig Vinylige daran war ein gelegentliches Knacksen. (Zugegeben an keiner supertollen Anlage) Dass Vinyl besser sein kann / ist, ist klar. Aber ich hab auch gerade deswegen keine schöne Vinyl-Montur, weil von den 400+ CDs die ich habe nur ein Bruchteil dessen überhaupt als LP veröffentlicht wurde. Der Anteil, bei dem ich zumindest weiß / und mir vorstellen kann, dass er auf Vinyl besser klingt, ist leider verschwindend klein. Ehrlich gesagt, möchte ich mir zumindest im Moment für grob 20 LPs keine solche teure Anschaffung machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. August 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, möchte ich mir zumindest im Moment für grob 20 LPs keine solche teure Anschaffung machen.



Das verlangt ja auch keiner. Ich habe früher me Zeit lang fast nur analog gehört, werde aber auch bequemer mit den Jahren...


----------



## BlackNeo (30. August 2014)

Das Problem kenne ich auch, ich hab aber auch nur ca. 15 wirklich gute LPs, dafür lohnt es sich nicht nen guten Dreher samt Phonopre zu holen. Denn die 1000€ die ich da gleich mal los wäre investiere ich lieber in CDs


----------



## WaldemarE (2. September 2014)

Hi Leute was denkt ihr wäre es ein allzu großes Downgrade von meinem FiiO X3 zu einem X1 wechseln würde?


----------



## Thallassa (2. September 2014)

Glaube kaum. Der X3 setzt auf die gleichen Bauteile wie ein E07K, der X1 setzt auf den gleichen Dac wie der E10K, zur Ausgangsimpedanz hab ich allerdings auf die schnelle nix gefunden. Gerade stark ist der X1 aber nicht, der kriegt selbst in 32 Ohm KH nur noch 70mV rein.


----------



## WaldemarE (3. September 2014)

Na toll jetzt weis ich nicht verkaufen oder nicht hmmmm der ist jetzt grade mal ein Monat alt.


----------



## Thallassa (6. September 2014)

Hat jemand nen Peil ob die Austausch-Kabel der ultimateEars / JH-Audio auch auf die Westone Um3x gehen? Der Anschluss sieht gleich aus, nur wegen der Dicke kann ich's nicht einschätzen. Westone vertreibt die eigenen Kabel leider nicht mehr und die FiiO-Kabel find ich grausam.


----------



## ebastler (6. September 2014)

Ist das Kabel des DT770 eigentlich wirklich so grottenschlecht?

Einem Freund ging das seit 2 Jahren auf den Wecker, als seine Mutter es ihm nun in der Autotür abgeklemmt hat, war er heilfroh.

Mini XLR Buchse in den 770 und n hochflexibles Kabel von Cordial dran^^

Nach so ner Aktion wird Beyerdynamic keine Garantie mehr geben, oder?^^


----------



## BigBubby (6. September 2014)

Ich kann mich nicht über das Kabel beschweren. Von welchen sprichst du übrigens es gibt (mindestens) 2 verschiedene


----------



## ebastler (6. September 2014)

Ich weiß eben nicht genau, welchen er hat... Ich glaube, es war der mit 80Ohm, definiert das das Modell genau genug? Kenne die Produktpalette von Beyer kaum...

Das Kabel war viel zu starr und unbeweglich, sagte er.


----------



## Tungi (6. September 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Peil ob die Austausch-Kabel der ultimateEars / JH-Audio auch auf die Westone Um3x gehen? Der Anschluss sieht gleich aus, nur wegen der Dicke kann ich's nicht einschätzen. Westone vertreibt die eigenen Kabel leider nicht mehr und die FiiO-Kabel find ich grausam.


 
Bei Thomann gibts doch welche oder bin ich etwas verpeilt :O?


----------



## DrDave (6. September 2014)

Wo wir gerade bei BD Kabel sind.
Habe seit gestern mein DT990 pro: dehnt sich das Spiralkabel mit der Zeit etwas oder nur unwesentlich?


----------



## Thallassa (6. September 2014)

Tungi schrieb:


> Bei Thomann gibts doch welche oder bin ich etwas verpeilt :O?


 
Ja, der Schmarrn kostet aber 50 Tacken, das empfinde ich persönlich als Wucher. leider hab ich außer den UE-Kabeln keine günstigeren gefunden (30€), deswegen eben die Frage, ob das passt.


----------



## Tungi (6. September 2014)

Ich hab leider keine persönlichen Erfahrungen damit, sry. Aber ich kann mal versuchen was zusammenzureimen:

FiiO hat ja jeweils Kabel für Westone (WT1) und Ultimate Ears(UE2). Die Pins der WT sind ja deutlich länger als die der UE bzw. die Pins der UE stecken in so ner Mulde.  Also würde ich mal  sagen nein.

Edit: Kannt des ja trotzdem mal ausprobieren xP


----------



## Thallassa (6. September 2014)

Dass die pins länger sind, hatte ich nicht gesehen und auch nicht mehr genau in erinnerung. Danke dafür


----------



## der-sack88 (6. September 2014)

Zur LP-Thematik:

Wozu denn 1000€ ausgeben? Das beste ist immer noch, einen guten Gebrauchten zu kaufen. Ich habe kürzlich für einen Bekannten einen 604er Dual für 100€ geschossen, das Teil war optisch und technisch (bis aufs System) neuwertig und wischt was das Laufwerk angeht wahrscheinlich mit nahezu allem was es neu bis 1000€ gibt den Boden auf. Da bleibt verdammt viel Luft für ein nettes System.
Und ewig halten tun die Dinger sowieso. Alles massiv gebaut (wenn man sich die Spanplatten in dem Preisbereich heute mal anguckt...) und in der Mechanik kann man wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat alles selbst reparieren, Ersatzteile gibts vor allem bei Dual in Hülle und Fülle zu guten Preisen. Wenn man sich anguckt, was ein 505er heute kostet, der an den 604er nicht herankommt, wird einem ganz schlecht. Und der 505 ist im Vergleich zu den Alternativen noch ne solide Wahl.

Mir persönlich reicht bei meiner kleinen Plattensammlung ein Saba PSP-250, dazu dann ein neues AT-91. Hat mich insgesamt 40€ und 1h Arbeit gekostet, um die Automatik zu reparieren. Klingen tuts für die paar Platten die ich habe ausreichend, wenn die Sammlung wächst kommt halt ein besseres System und wenn sie dann noch weiter wächst gönn ich mir nochmal einen schönen Dual-Dreher.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2014)

Das erinnert mich daran dass ich mich seit ~3 Jahren nicht traue meinen PE auf zu machen um zu sehen ob ich die Automatik reparieren kann. Handbetrieb reicht für die paar mal wo er läuft aber auch.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2014)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wozu denn 1000€ ausgeben? Das beste ist immer noch, einen guten Gebrauchten zu kaufen. Ich habe kürzlich für einen Bekannten einen 604er Dual für 100€ geschossen, das Teil war optisch und technisch (bis aufs System) neuwertig und wischt was das Laufwerk angeht wahrscheinlich mit nahezu allem was es neu bis 1000€ gibt den Boden auf. Da bleibt verdammt viel Luft für ein nettes System.



Erstmal Glückwunsch zu dem Teil! Aber bei aller verständlichen Euphorie gegen einen Neuen für 1k sieht der wirklich alt aus. Da haben die Jungs von Rega, Project und Konsorten dann doch noch den einen oder anderen Spieler, der einfach besser ist!

Es macht auch keinen Sinn dem ein System zu spendieren mit dem man dann quasi bis 1000€ "auffüllt". 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und ewig halten tun die Dinger sowieso. Alles massiv gebaut (wenn man sich die Spanplatten in dem Preisbereich heute mal anguckt...) und in der Mechanik kann man wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat alles selbst reparieren, Ersatzteile gibts vor allem bei Dual in Hülle und Fülle zu guten Preisen.



Ewig halten tut der in der Tat und gut zu reparieren ist der auch, aber das gilt praktisch für alle Plattenspieler. Der Dual ist als Semiautomat eher sogar einer der "anfälligeren" Teile - mein stark modifizierter Thorens hat das nicht und das ist auch gut so


----------



## BlackNeo (6. September 2014)

Wenn ich nen Dreher wollte dann wäre das ein (gemoddetes) Thorens Laufwerk oder ein altes Transrotor Laufwerk. Das kostet den Tausender.

Dazu dann noch System, Tonarm und Phonopre, das ist teuer.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2014)

Ich finds immer witzig wie diese alten Laufwerke verklärt werden... 

Die sind nicht schlecht und man kann mit Tuning noch ne Menge mehr rausholen, aber auch in dem Bereich hat sich die Welt weiter gedreht und heutige Laufwerke sind einfach nochmal ne Ecke besser. Wenn man sieht was es schon in den unteren Preisklassen für solide Dreher gibt, da hats früher nur Plastikdrehställe, Bestenfall mit nem dünnen Blechteller gegeben. Die Verarbeitung - machen wir uns nichts vor - von den alten Teilen ist mitunter wirklich abenteuerlich, auch bei Dual, Thorens und Linn - das ist heute obendrein viel besser geworden.

Mein 320er Thorens ist ja auch stark gemoddet (Tonarm, Netzteil, Teller, Füße,...) und mit nem wirklich ordentlichen System (Benz Ace) ausgestattet - aber um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich mir nen aktuellen Rega P3 anhöre, dann tut sich meiner schon hart...


----------



## der-sack88 (6. September 2014)

Welcher neue wäre das denn? Mir wäre da keiner bekannt, ich habe aber natürlich auch noch nicht jeden unter 1000€ in Aktion gesehen.
Fakt ist ja schon mal, dass die Geräte von Project und Rega in dieser Preisklasse nicht mal uralte HiFi-Normen erfüllen. Die guten alten direktgetriebenen Dreher Made in Germany, aber auch viele Japaner, unterbieten diese Normen spielerisch, was Gleichlauf usw. betrifft. Desweiteren liest man ja immer wieder, dass die Teile zu schnell oder zu langsam laufen. Sehr gut, so ohne Pitch.
Bei den Klassikern wiegt halt allein der Plattenteller so viel wie ein neuer Rega oder Project, da braucht man sich nicht wundern warum die Teile eiern wie sonst was. Zudem kann man vor allem die Duals auch während mittelschweren Erdbeben betreiben, bei den Spanplatten heutzutage muss man ja vorbeischleichen, damit die Nadel nicht springt.
Ich habe natürlich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es heutzutage ja noch den guten alten Technics SL-1210 gibt, als Nachbau auch sehr günstig. Durch den Hype sind die Originale leider sehr teuer geworden, aber die Nachbauten sind für den Preis absolut in Ordnung. Und im Gegensatz zu den alten Technics ist man auch nicht durch den T4P-Anschluss eingeschränkt.

Ob ein System jetzt Sinn hat, was das 9-fache des Spielers an sich kostet, ist natürlich was anderes. Es ist aber sinnvoller, als einen Spieler für 1000€ zu kaufen, an dem dann ein AT-95 oder so steckt. Sowas ist verdammt schäbig und einfach nur Abzocke. Man kann ja davon ausgehen, dass das System 70-80% des Klangs bestimmt, und dann ein 20€-System an einem 1000€-Dreher... man man man.

Grundsätzlich sind manuelle Spieler natürlich noch einfacher zu reparieren. Aber zu den alten Drehern gibts auch immer die entsprechende Explosionszeichnung im Netz. Da fünf Minuten draufgeguckt und man weiß was Sache ist.
Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass nicht alles immer zu 100% stimmt. Bei meinem (vollautomatischen) Saba war ein Teil falsch eingezeichnet oder es war eine andere Serie oder was auch immer, im Grunde hat das Suchen nach der Fehlerquelle am Ende länger gedauert als das Reparieren an sich.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2014)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Welcher neue wäre das denn? Mir wäre da keiner bekannt, ich habe aber natürlich auch noch nicht jeden unter 1000€ in Aktion gesehen.



Es gibt einige sehr gute günstige Plattenspieler, Rega und Project wären da 2 bekannte Marken, die so nen alten Dreher ganz schnell alt aussehen lassen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Fakt ist ja schon mal, dass die Geräte von Project und Rega in dieser Preisklasse nicht mal uralte HiFi-Normen erfüllen.



Urban Legends...  
Die sind im Rahmen der aus heutigen Zeit naiven Messwertgläubigkeit der 60er und 70er entstanden. Ich sag jetzt nicht, das Messwerte keinen Sinn machen, aber man kann nur in krassen Ausnahmen aus 3 Zahlenwerten auf die Qualität einer Komponente schließen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die guten alten direktgetriebenen Dreher Made in Germany, aber auch viele Japaner, unterbieten diese Normen spielerisch, was Gleichlauf usw. betrifft.



Und deren Regelung zerstört den Musikfluss dennoch. Es ist ja kein Zufall, dass bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen heute keine Direkttriebler mehr zu haben sind. Der von Brinkmann klingt allerdings wirklich sensationell - gerade weil der Dinge anders macht wie die Teile aus den 70ern.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Desweiteren liest man ja immer wieder, dass die Teile zu schnell oder zu langsam laufen. Sehr gut, so ohne Pitch.



Das ist zwar unschön, aber solange der konstant 1-2% zu schnell oder zu langsam läuft stört das den Musikgenuss in keinster Weise. Aber offenbar hast du es bislang eben auch nur gelesen...



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Bei den Klassikern wiegt halt allein der Plattenteller so viel wie ein neuer Rega oder Project, da braucht man sich nicht wundern warum die Teile eiern wie sonst was.



Täusch dich da mal nicht! Mein Thorens, den ich auch zu den Klassikern zähle hat jetzt keinen ultraschweren Plattenteller, zudem klingelt der unbedämpft wie er ist/war wie sau... Deswegen sind Metallteller heute nicht mehr unbedingt Standard.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Zudem kann man vor allem die Duals auch während mittelschweren Erdbeben betreiben, bei den Spanplatten heutzutage muss man ja vorbeischleichen, damit die Nadel nicht springt.



Es gibt nunmal verschiedene Bauarten, Masse, Subchassis und eben Steif - diese sind unterschiedlich empfindlich auf Trittschall oder sonstige Störungen. Und alle haben sie ihre spezifischen Vorteile - ebenso wie Nachteile. Das hat mit dem Alter nix zu tun. Ein Plattenspieler gehört halt gescheit aufgestellt, dann ist das so oder so kein Thema.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es heutzutage ja noch den guten alten Technics SL-1210 gibt, als Nachbau auch sehr günstig. Durch den Hype sind die Originale leider sehr teuer geworden, aber die Nachbauten sind für den Preis absolut in Ordnung.



Gerade der Technics ist als reiner "Discoplattenspieler" ein gutes Beispiel wie schlecht ein für dieses Metier optimierte Spieler in nem Hifiumfeld spielt. Das ist mit Verlaub die unmusikaliste Maschine die ich bislang hören durfte. In seinem Anwendungsgebiet ist der sicher Top, bloß für daheim gibts halt wichtigeres als kurze Hochlaufzeiten! Ganz im Ernst, wenn der nicht durch die DJ Szene so gehypt worden wäre, würde den niemand haben wollen der mal einen Vergleich zu nem anderen Spieler gehört hat.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Man kann ja davon ausgehen, dass das System 70-80% des Klangs bestimmt,



Das hast du sicher auch bloß gelesen?! Das System spielt etwa eine so große Rolle wie sie jeweils der Arm und das Laufwerk spielen! 

Im Ernst mach dir mal den Spaß und geh zu nem engagierten Hifihändler, der ein analog Faible hat und lass dir mal nen Nachmittag über zeigen was wie viel Einfluss hat. Man lernt wirklich ne Menge dazu und muss nicht schreiben, dass man dies oder das gelesen hat!


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2014)

Es ist ja auch immer eine Frage welchen Anspruch man stellt. Bei mir geht es z.B. nicht um den perfekten analogen Ton sondern einfach darum ein paar "Erbstücke"(man könnte auch sagen Diebesgut aus dem Elternhaus ) ordentlich wieder zu geben. Und z.B. Pearl auf nem genau so alten Player(wirklich geerbt) ab zu spielen ist dann auch irgendwie wieder passend.


----------



## der-sack88 (7. September 2014)

Ich hab einiges ein wenig übertrieben, beim Plattenteller z.B. Natürlich wiegt ein alter Plattenteller beim Allerweltsplayer "nur" rund halb so viel wie ein Dreher der 1000€-Klasse. Wie auch immer, im Grunde bleibe ich dabei, dass heute der meiste Kram relativ gesehen viel zu teuer verkauft wird und technisch kein Fortschritt, sondern eher ein Rückschritt ist.

Die Nicht-HiFi-Eignung ist natürlich ne urbane Legende und auch Übertreibung, wie sollte es auch anders sein. Die Hersteller rücken heutzutage ja kaum mit den Werten raus. Aber wenn heutzutage der Gleichlauf um 0,1% schwankt dann neigt das ganze eben eher zum leiern als früher, bei 0,05% und weniger.

Der Technics ist übrigens kein "Discoplattenspieler", sondern ursprünglich ebenso wie die meisten anderen auch für den Heimgebrauch gedacht. Reiner Discoplattenspieler ist also Blödsinn. Nur weil er auch in der Disco so gut zu gebrauchen war ist er ja nicht darauf beschränkt. Mit welchem System hast du denn das gute Stück gehört? Wenn es eines der heutzutage für diesen Player "typischen" Systeme war dann war dein Eindruck kein Wunder. Mich würde aber extrem wundern, wenn das gleiche System bei dem Teil wesentlich "unmusikalischer" klingt als bei einem Konkurrenzprodukt der gleichen Preisklasse.

Natürlich habe ich die 70-80% irgendwo aufgeschnappt. Ich tue mich schwer damit, festzulegen, was prozentual wie viel genau am Ende zum Klang beiträgt. Im Endeffekt sinds eh zu 95,1237896% die Lautsprecher.
Im Ernst, ich präzisiere das nochmal: "Man kann davon ausgehen, dass ein auf den Tonarm abgestimmtes System 70-80% des Klangs bestimmt,..."
So besser?


----------



## Zappaesk (8. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch immer eine Frage welchen Anspruch man stellt. Bei mir geht es z.B. nicht um den perfekten analogen Ton sondern einfach darum ein paar "Erbstücke"(man könnte auch sagen Diebesgut aus dem Elternhaus ) ordentlich wieder zu geben.



Da geb ich dir recht. Ich finde es nur erstaunlich wie diese Teile dann von manchen verklärt und gutgeredet werden...

Wie gesagt man kann da noch ne Menge rausholen indem man das eine oder andere modifiziert aber es gibt da ganz einfach Grenzen. Schönes Beispiel ist z.B. der LP12, der Klassiker wird seit den 70ern gebaut. Gestartet als quasi Thorensclon (war er nicht, sah aber so aus) gibts den mittlerweile in der x-ten Auflage mit allen möglichen Verbesserungen und Modifikationen. Ich war zufällig bei der Produktvorstellung des Keel Boards, des damals überarbeiteten Tonarms und Netzteils vor 10-12 Jahren dabei. Da wurde einer mit und ohne diese Neuerungen im direkten Vergleich betrieben. Frappierend große Unterschiede waren da zu hören und auch der "Alte" hatte ja schon nichts mehr mit dem aus den 70ern zu tun sondern auch schon 25 Jahre "Evolution" hinter sich. Mit einem unveränderten Original von damals hat der heute nix mehr zu tun - zugegeben für einen wahnwitzigen Preis...



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, im Grunde bleibe ich dabei, dass heute der meiste Kram relativ gesehen viel zu teuer verkauft wird und technisch kein Fortschritt, sondern eher ein Rückschritt ist.


 
Dir ist schon bekannt, dass es eine Inflation gibt und seit den 70ern nunmal alles teurer geworden ist, dafür die Durschnittsgehälter aber eben auch rapide gestiegen sind? Natürlich waren die Sachen früher rein nominell billiger, aber dafür hat man halt auch erheblich weniger Geld zur Verfügung gehabt. 

Technischen Rückschitt kann ich aber beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, nicht zuletzt weil heute Fertigungstoleranzen viel enger gewählt werden können, was insbesondere den Armen und Lagern zu Gute kommt - das sind zwei neuralgische Punkte. Ebenso sind heute oftmals wesentlich aufwändigere Netzteile dabei - ebenfalls klanglich erstaunlich wichtige Teile.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber wenn heutzutage der Gleichlauf um 0,1% schwankt dann neigt das ganze eben eher zum leiern als früher, bei 0,05% und weniger.


 
Das früher der Gleichlauf bei den Teilen durch die Bank signifikant besser war als heute ist noch so ein Gerücht - abgesehen davon kenne ich wirklich keinen Plattenspieler, der leiert. Den letzten solchen habe ich in meiner Kindheit gehört...



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Der Technics ist übrigens kein "Discoplattenspieler", sondern ursprünglich ebenso wie die meisten anderen auch für den Heimgebrauch gedacht. Reiner Discoplattenspieler ist also Blödsinn. Nur weil er auch in der Disco so gut zu gebrauchen war ist er ja nicht darauf beschränkt.


 
Ne beschränkt ist er nicht, aber die ganzen MK Stufen des Dings gingen immer mehr Richtung Disco - es gab aber auch noch ne Heimversion mit vor allem anderer Optik wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Wenn der nicht das DJ Image hätte wäre der längst in der Versenkung verschwunden, klanglich hat der wirklich nix drauf!



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Mit welchem System hast du denn das gute Stück gehört? Wenn es eines der heutzutage für diesen Player "typischen" Systeme war dann war dein Eindruck kein Wunder. Mich würde aber extrem wundern, wenn das gleiche System bei dem Teil wesentlich "unmusikalischer" klingt als bei einem Konkurrenzprodukt der gleichen Preisklasse.


 
Sowohl mit diesen Ortofon Concord Dingern, als auch mit regulären Hifi Systemen (ich meine ebenfalls Ortofon). 
Wundere dich schon mal extrem...





der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich die 70-80% irgendwo aufgeschnappt. Ich tue mich schwer damit, festzulegen, was prozentual wie viel genau am Ende zum Klang beiträgt. Im Endeffekt sinds eh zu 95,1237896% die Lautsprecher.


 
Diese extreme Überhöhung der Lautsprecher ist ebenso Unsinn. In weiten Teilen der Hifi Branche herrscht die Meinung vor, die Quelle sei das wichtigste, weil alles was da verhunzt wird für immer weg ist - egal wie der Rest der Kette aussieht.

Ich möchte dass jetzt auch nicht festlegen, möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Quelle von Laien oftmals unterschätzt, die Boxen und in kleinerem Maße der Verstärker (der definitiv am unwichtigsten ist) überhöht dargestellt wird.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Im Ernst, ich präzisiere das nochmal: "Man kann davon ausgehen, dass ein auf den Tonarm abgestimmtes System 70-80% des Klangs bestimmt,..."
> So besser?


 
Nicht wirklich, das Laufwerk macht die Musik. Ich würde lieber ein Top Laufwerk an nem Mittelklasse System hören als anders herum. Wenn du dir mal bei nem Händler das zeigen lässt, dann bist du sicher meiner Meinung!


----------



## der-sack88 (8. September 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bekannt, dass es eine Inflation gibt und seit den 70ern nunmal alles teurer geworden ist, dafür die Durschnittsgehälter aber eben auch rapide gestiegen sind? Natürlich waren die Sachen früher rein nominell billiger, aber dafür hat man halt auch erheblich weniger Geld zur Verfügung gehabt.
> 
> Technischen Rückschitt kann ich aber beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, nicht zuletzt weil heute Fertigungstoleranzen viel enger gewählt werden können, was insbesondere den Armen und Lagern zu Gute kommt - das sind zwei neuralgische Punkte. Ebenso sind heute oftmals wesentlich aufwändigere Netzteile dabei - ebenfalls klanglich erstaunlich wichtige Teile.



Dann vergleichen wir das mit den damals erhältlichen Verstärkern. Ein Yamaha CA-400 hat laut HiFi-Wiki in den 70ern immerhin 650 DM gekostet, ein A-400 Anfang der 80er immernoch 500 DM. Beides absolute Einsteigergeräte. Ein 505er Dual hat damals 450 DM gekostet, also weniger als ein günstiger Verstärker.
Heute kostet ein Verstärker, als Beispiel mal der A-S300, kaum mehr als 200€, der 505 jedoch mehr als 500€. Komisch, hat die Inflation nur bei Plattenspielern zugeschlagen und bei Verstärkern ausgesetzt?
Dass die Plattenspieler heute teurer sind ist ja absolut in Ordnung, sie sind ja im Vergleich zu anderen Komponenten Nischenprodukte. Mit Inflation hat das aber mit Blick auf die Verstärker wenig zu tun.





> Das früher der Gleichlauf bei den Teilen durch die Bank signifikant besser war als heute ist noch so ein Gerücht - abgesehen davon kenne ich wirklich keinen Plattenspieler, der leiert. Den letzten solchen habe ich in meiner Kindheit gehört...




Durch die Bank natürlich nicht, auch damals gabs Graupen. Aber die üblichen Verdächtigen waren da eben schon ne Klasse für sich, auch im Vergleich zu heutigen Drehern im bezahlbaren Bereich. Ich habe schon sehr wohl schon leiernde Plattenspieler gehört. Das war zum einen ein Einsteiger-Sony aus den späten 70ern, zum einen ein aktueller Project, aber das kann natürlich ein Defekt gewesen sein.




> Ne beschränkt ist er nicht, aber die ganzen MK Stufen des Dings gingen immer mehr Richtung Disco - es gab aber auch noch ne Heimversion mit vor allem anderer Optik wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Wenn der nicht das DJ Image hätte wäre der längst in der Versenkung verschwunden, klanglich hat der wirklich nix drauf!


 

Natürlich wäre er in der Versenkung verschwunden, so wie so gut wie alle anderen auch. Ne Zeit lang waren Platten ja mal ziemlich out, ohne die DJs hätte er sich da nicht halten können.




> Sowohl mit diesen Ortofon Concord Dingern, als auch mit regulären Hifi Systemen (ich meine ebenfalls Ortofon).
> Wundere dich schon mal extrem...


 

Und wer sagt dir dann, dass das Teil mit einem anderen TA nicht auf einmal ganz musikalisch klingt?
Wie auch immer, an dieser Stelle könnte man die Diskussion jetzt ausweiten und sagen, dass die Optik von HiFi-Geräten ebenfalls viel zum Klang beiträgt und wir nicht mal was dafür können, weil wir eben so gestrickt sind, und da darf ein Plattenspieler, der nach Disco aussieht ja nicht so gut klingen wie ne Klavierlackpressspanplatte, aber das würde wahrscheinlich zu weit führen.




> Diese extreme Überhöhung der Lautsprecher ist ebenso Unsinn. In weiten Teilen der Hifi Branche herrscht die Meinung vor, die Quelle sei das wichtigste, weil alles was da verhunzt wird für immer weg ist - egal wie der Rest der Kette aussieht.
> 
> Ich möchte dass jetzt auch nicht festlegen, möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Quelle von Laien oftmals unterschätzt, die Boxen und in kleinerem Maße der Verstärker (der definitiv am unwichtigsten ist) überhöht dargestellt wird.


 

Die Hifi-Branche kann mich ehrlich gesagt mal, die wollen auch nur alle paar Jahre neues Equipment verkaufen, auch wenn das alte noch taugt.
Dass die Quelle mitentscheidend ist seh ich ein. Die Unterschiede zwischen guten und schlechten Aufnahmen ist dermaßen groß...




> Nicht wirklich, das Laufwerk macht die Musik. Ich würde lieber ein Top Laufwerk an nem Mittelklasse System hören als anders herum. Wenn du dir mal bei nem Händler das zeigen lässt, dann bist du sicher meiner Meinung!




Das Laufwerk mach bis zu einem bestimmten Grad AUCH die Musik. Dieser Grad ist aber, finanziell gesehen, schon relativ früh erreicht, wenn man auch Gebrauchte in Betracht zieht.
Ich würde lieber ein Mittelklasse-System an einem Mittelklasse-Laufwerk der 70er hören. In anderen Bereichen gibts mMn wesentlich mehr Klang fürs Geld.


----------



## JJ Walker (8. September 2014)

Ach verdammt.  Mein alter Denon DRA amp hat wohl den geist aufgegeben und gibt keinen ton mehr von sich. Sowohl von cd player Plattenspieler oder pc nichts geht mehr. Was soll ich machen. Einen neuen kaufen wenn ja welchen? Oder einen gebrauchten wie der, der mir nun eben kaputt gegangen ist. Oder reparieren bzw reparieren lassen. Allerdings wäre jede Reparatur über 50euronen ein finanzieller Totalschaden wenn man es von der seite betrachtet.  Andererseits hat nicht jeder so einen alten amp was ich persönlich ziemlich cool finde. 
Also was würdet ihr machen?
2x dali Zensor1 /1x denon dcd 335 / 1x technics sl-b31 
Das ist angeschlossen.


----------



## Icedaft (8. September 2014)

Die Antworten hast Du doch schon selbst gegeben. Schau ob Du kurzfristig gebraucht etwas vergleichbares bekommst. Wenn nicht, such Dir einen passenden Händler, der ein Modell führt was Du ersatzweise neu kaufen würdest und diesen lässt Du einen Kostenvoranschlag für eine Reparatur erstellen, liegt diese über deinem Limit, handelst Du für den neuen einen guten Preis aus.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2014)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Komisch, hat die Inflation nur bei Plattenspielern zugeschlagen und bei Verstärkern ausgesetzt?
> Dass die Plattenspieler heute teurer sind ist ja absolut in Ordnung, sie sind ja im Vergleich zu anderen Komponenten Nischenprodukte. Mit Inflation hat das aber mit Blick auf die Verstärker wenig zu tun.


 
Ich finde wir sollten wir weiter Äpfel mit Äpfeln vergleichen! Inflation ist kein "Problem" der Plattenspieler sondern ein gesamtwirtschaftliches Phänomen. In diesem speziellen Fall kommen da noch ein paar andere Dinge zum Tragen. 

Schauen wir uns doch mal nen Plattenspieler aus den 70ern an und einen von heute. Da werden wir feststellen, dass sich von den Teilen her nicht viel getan hat. Nach wie vor gibts nen Teller, ein Lager, ein Motor, einen Tonarm und ein System. Alles mechanische Bauteile, die heute ggf. genauer gefertigt werden weil es einfach möglich ist aber die dennoch händisch montiert werden müssen. Da geht natürlich die Lohnentwicklung usw. voll mit ein. Dazu kommt noch ein Stückzahleffekt, der aber jetzt nicht so gewaltig ist weil die Montage ja so oder so händisch erfolgt und auch in den 70ern nicht über irgendwelche Fließbänder oder Montagestraßen erfolgte.

Gleiches Spiel mit nem Einsteigerverstärker. Der aus den 70ern hat einen mehr oder weniger dicken Trafo nebst diskret aufgebautem Netzteil, dazu ebenfalls diskret aufgebaute Verstärkerstufen und 1-2 Phonokanäle. Alles klassisch mit einzelnen Bauteilen händisch bestückt und verlötet. So jetzt mal ein aktueller. Wo ist das Netzteil? Ah, es ist ein Schaltnetzteil, der Verstärker ggf. auch - sprich das ist einfach nur ein Käfer mit ein wenig SMD Kleinzeug drumrum. Selbst wenn es kein Class D Amp sein sollte, die Verstärker sind nicht diskret aufgebaut sondern stecken in einer Handvoll OPs mit SMD Gekröse. Dazu ist alles maschinell bestückt und im Lötbad befestigt. Phonokanal? Fehlanzeige! Klangregelung (in den 70ern ein fester Bestandteil von Amps)? Auch nicht da...

Du siehst während man bei Plattenspieler technologisch immer noch mehr oder weniger das Gleiche baut wie früher (moderne Motorsteuerungen und ähnliches sind ja in der unteren Preisklasse heute auch kein Standard), gab es bei den Verstärkern durchaus den einen oder anderen Technologiesprung (sowohl in der Fertigung: Bestückungsautomat, Lötbad... als auch in der Technologie: OPs, Class D, SMD, Schaltnetzteile,...) der das Produkt so viel billiger gemacht hat, dass die Inflation hier kompensiert werden konnte.

Wenn du einen Verstärker nimmst, der mit diskretem Aufbau der Verstärkerzüge, einem klassischen Netzteil und Phonostufe glänzen kann, dann bist du ganz schnell in 4-stelligen Preisregionen und das obwohl der ebenfalls SMD bestückt ist und so immerhin noch den einen oder anderen Technologiesprung mitgemacht hat.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre er in der Versenkung verschwunden, so wie so gut wie alle anderen auch. Ne Zeit lang waren Platten ja mal ziemlich out, ohne die DJs hätte er sich da nicht halten können.


 
Platten waren nur im Massenmarkt out (und sind es ja streng genommen heute noch), gänzlich verschwunden sind die aber nie. Den LP12 gab es ja auch durchgehend, genauso wie andere Modelle auch.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und wer sagt dir dann, dass das Teil mit einem anderen TA nicht auf einmal ganz musikalisch klingt?


 
Weil das ein TA nicht leisten kann. Wenn die Basis nicht stimmt, dann wirds auch mit dem tollsten TA nichts werden. In dem Fall ist sowohl das Laufwerk, als auch der Arm nicht in der Lage einen guten TA zu einem ordentlichen Auftritt zu verhelfen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, an dieser Stelle könnte man die Diskussion jetzt ausweiten und sagen, dass die Optik von HiFi-Geräten ebenfalls viel zum Klang beiträgt und wir nicht mal was dafür können, weil wir eben so gestrickt sind, und da darf ein Plattenspieler, der nach Disco aussieht ja nicht so gut klingen wie ne Klavierlackpressspanplatte, aber das würde wahrscheinlich zu weit führen.


 
Genau aus dem Grund mache ich zur Beurteilung ausschließlich Blindtests. Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass du weder blind noch sehend mal solche Tests gemacht hast sondern vor allem über das schreibst was du irgendwo gelesen hast...



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Hifi-Branche kann mich ehrlich gesagt mal, die wollen auch nur alle paar Jahre neues Equipment verkaufen, auch wenn das alte noch taugt.


 
Ja klar wollen die das, immerhin leben die ja auch davon. Die profitieren auch sehr davon, dass es viele Computerfreaks gibt, die daran gewöhnt sind ihr Equipment alle paar Jahre zu wechseln und nicht blicken, dass dies bei Hifikomponenten gar nicht nötig ist...

Ich würde auch nicht so weit gehen und sagen, dass es sinnig ist jeden (oder auch jeden 2. oder 3.) Modellwechsel mit zu machen (meine Anlage ist in Teilen auch schon 15 Jahre alt und noch top). Aber wir reden da ja nicht von ein paar Modellgenerationen, sondern von Komponenten von vor 40 Jahren! Da ist dann schon ein ordentlicher Unterschied hörbar. Es ist nicht so, dass man mit dem alten Zeug keine Musik mehr hören könnte - aber es ist lächerlich anzunehmen, da hätte sich nicht auch eine Verbesserung zu aktuellen Komponenten ergeben!



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dass die Quelle mitentscheidend ist seh ich ein. Die Unterschiede zwischen guten und schlechten Aufnahmen ist dermaßen groß...
> 
> Als Quelle wird in dem Zusammenhang eher das Abspielgerät bezeichnet, nicht die Aufnahme (das wäre dann im Hifi Jargon die Software).
> 
> ...


----------



## JJ Walker (9. September 2014)

http://www.knauf.de/profi/sortiment/produkte/soundboard-2.html#showtab-tab_1_2
Diese  Lautsprecher finde ich persönlich ziemlich interessant.  Nicht ganz günstig aber der preis liegt im vergleichbaren Rahmen für normale Lautsprecher.  Leute mit wenig platz und Trockenbauambitionen könnten hier die Lösung für ein 5.1 heimkinosystem ganz ohne kabel wir war oder Rückkopplungen finden.


----------



## Icedaft (9. September 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Knauf - Soundboard
> Diese  Lautsprecher finde ich persönlich ziemlich interessant.  Nicht ganz günstig aber der preis liegt im verleichbaren Rahmen für normale Lautsprecher.  Leute mit wenig platz und trockenbauambitionen konnten hier die lösung fur ein 5.1 heimkinosystem ganz ohne kabel wir war oder Rückkopplungen.


 

Aber nur wenn der Beamer im Boden steckt und Du auf der Luftmatratze liegst zum gucken...


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Leute mit wenig platz und trockenbauambitionen konnten hier die lösung fur ein 5.1 heimkinosystem ganz ohne kabel wir war oder Rückkopplungen.



Gehört hab ich das selber noch nicht, aber solche System sollen sogar ganz ordentlich tönen. Kein High End, aber sicherlich nicht schlechter als viele Heimkinosysteme bzw. besser als die Joghurtbecherboxen die hier so gerne nachgefragt werden.

Wobei das mit den Rückkopplungen verstehe ich nicht. Wo und wie sollen die denn entstehen?


----------



## JJ Walker (9. September 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn der Beamer im Boden steckt und Du auf der Luftmatratze liegst zum gucken...



Wieso den? Auf dem sofa ist es auch sehr gut.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wobei das mit den Rückkopplungen verstehe ich nicht. Wo und wie sollen die denn entstehen?



Z.b. in Schulungsräumen wenn man mit Mikrofon frei redet und der box zu nahe kommt. Bzw das mikrofon genau vor die box hält. Passiert bei denen nicht mehr wegen der Bauart.


----------



## ebastler (9. September 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Z.b. in Schulungsräumen wenn man mit Mikrofon frei redet und der box zu nahe kommt. Bzw das mikrofon genau vor die box hält. Passiert bei denen nicht mehr wegen der Bauart.


 
Wie will man das vermeiden?
Da macht ein Mikrofon das, wozu es gemacht ist - es nimmt Schall auf. Ob der aus dem Lautsprecher kommt oder aus dem Mund des Redners kann es nicht wissen.
Will man das zu 100% vermeiden, kann man nur entweder das Mikro oder den Lautsprecher stummschalten 
Oder überseh ich das was?

Elektronisch dagegenregeln ist halt möglich. Ne Elektronik, die das aktuelle Ausgangssignal prüft, und dessen Anteil aus dem aufgenommenen subtrahiert.


----------



## JJ Walker (9. September 2014)

Ganz erlich wie das vermieden wird weis ich nicht aber es hat funktioniert. Es ist ja auch kein klassischer lautsprecher mit magnet und gedöns in dem sinne. Das ist ja eine andere technik.


----------



## ebastler (9. September 2014)

Naja, das hat ja nichts mit der Art der Schallerzeugung zu tun. Nur damit, dass das Mikro die Schallwellen aufnimmt, und der Lautsprecher diese erzeugt, was zu einer Rückkopplung führt.

Egal, wie man die Schallwellen erzeugt, das ist unvermeidbar.

So, wie ich das verstanden habe, hat auch das Ding Schwingspulen und Magnete, nur mehrere auf ne ganze Plattenrückseite verteilt.
Da du damit eine riesige Membran hast, hast du weniger Hub, und damit direkt vor dem "Lautsprecher" weit weniger Schalldruck/Fläche als bei einem klassischen Lautsprecher, der eher punktförmig abstrahlt.

Das sollte den Rückkopplungseffekt wenn man sehr nahe drangeht in der Tat stark abschwächen.
Nach 1-3m Abstand sollte er aber genau gleich stark oder schwach sein wie bei einem traditionellen Lautsprecher.


----------



## der-sack88 (9. September 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> ...


 
Zum Linn muss man glaube ich nicht viel sagen, allein die Optik wäre es mir wert, wenn ich das Geld hätte. Und sicher gibts da noch Unterschiede, auch was den Klang betrifft. Wie groß diese sind, darüber werden wir eh nicht mehr auf einen Nenner kommen... 

Ich habe sowohl blind, als auch sehend schon getestet. Ich bin da aber zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen, was meine Meinung irgendwie geändert hätte, habe aber natürlich noch bei weitem nicht alles gehört was es so gibt. Und da mir die Zeit fehlt, einfach mal so ohne konkrete Pläne, was Neuanschaffungen betrifft, mal zu einem richtigen Hifi-Laden zu fahren, wird das auch warten müssen, bis dann mal die Plattensammlung größer ist. Als nächstes steht eh erstmal eine entspanntere Alternative zum DT880 an, aber dazu will ich mal zu Madooma, und das liegt leider nicht nebenan...

Den Punkt mit den 40 Jahren halte ich für eine Pauschalisierung. In manchen Bereichen tut sich mehr, in manchen weniger. Manches entwickelt sich deutlich weiter, manches weniger, manches gar nicht... 

Was genau die Quelle ist ist mir klar. Aber da stand ich vor wenigen Jahren mal vor der Qual der Wahl, als mein alter CD-Player endgültig hinüber war. Also ab zum Nachfolger suchen. Und da waren die Unterschiede zwischen den unterschiedlichen Playern bis zu meinem Preislimit schon unverblindet so gering, dass ich die Quelle an sich für nicht so entscheidend, die Qualität der Aufnahme dafür für umso entscheidender halte. Aber gut, auch da gilt jedem das seine.

Naja, wie auch immer, ich werf mir jetzt meine geerbte, 40 Jahre alte Wish you were here in top Zustand auf den 20€-Saba, denn auch der macht schon Spaß.


----------



## WaldemarE (10. September 2014)

Falls es jemanden interessiert denn FiiO E10k kann man jetzt auch offiziell in Deutschland kaufen http://www.fiio-shop.de/FiiO/FiiO-E10k-Olympus.html?XTCsid=7440b119e8046e2c6096eee38faad5f8


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (10. September 2014)

Gut zu wissen! Danke für die Info!


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. September 2014)

würde ich gerne mal gegen den SMSL 1955 antreten lassen


----------



## JJ Walker (10. September 2014)

Auf amazon ist der fiio e10 k auch erhältlich.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. September 2014)

Bringt der FiiO E10k  was, wenn ich den zwischen meine Abacus C-Box/ ESI nEar 08 Experience und den PC hänge?
Oder was ist der Zweck? Ich kenn mich da leider null aus


----------



## WaldemarE (10. September 2014)

Ist auch der gleiche Händler ^^


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (10. September 2014)

Hab den E10k bestellt, werde dann mal berichten... Hab ja aber leider "nur" den DT770 mit 80 Ohm.
Edit: Mist, ich sehe grade, dass es den jetzt auch über Amazon mit Prime gibt, das wäre ja schneller und günstiger gewesen. Ich weiß nur leider nicht, wie ich bei Fiio jetzt stornieren kann...


----------



## Jeanboy (12. September 2014)

Hab ich die richtigen Xiaomi rausgesucht?

http://www.amazon.de/Original-Versi...id=1410473190&sr=8-2&keywords=xiaomi+piston+2


Wie sind sie denn klanglich abgestimmt? Verglichen zum Soundmagic E10 z.B.?


----------



## der-sack88 (12. September 2014)

Hab genau die bestellt, sind die richtigen und auch keine Fälschung.

Die sind keine typische Badewanne, da die Höhen nicht so stark betont sind. Dafür aber ne starke Bassbetonung, die aber nicht nervt, weil sie den Rest nicht wie in der Preisklasse üblich "ertränkt". Der Bass ist auch einigermaßen flott. Hier gibts nen Test, hier die dazugehörigen Messungen.
Auflösung und Bühne sind mMn für den Preis ungeschlagen. Hab sie mir zum Laufen bestellt, für den Zweck sind sie ideal, auch die Bassbetonung sagt mir da zu, obwohl ichs sonst lieber neutral habe. Die Hörer an sich wirken absolut unzerstörbar, das Kabel ist auch in Ordnung.

Zwei Nachteile gibts aber: die Teile sind recht groß und passen wahrscheinlich nicht in jedes Ohr. Und man kann sie nicht mit dem Kabel übers Ohr tragen, weil dann das Kabel hinter der Fernbedienung ungemütlich kurz wird, zumindest bei mir.

Achja, und den Soundmagic kenn ich leider nicht.


----------



## ebastler (12. September 2014)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hab sie mir zum Laufen bestellt, für den Zweck sind sie ideal, auch die Bassbetonung sagt mir da zu, obwohl ichs sonst lieber neutral habe. Die Hörer an sich wirken absolut unzerstörbar, das Kabel ist auch in Ordnung.
> 
> Zwei Nachteile gibts aber: die Teile sind recht groß und passen wahrscheinlich nicht in jedes Ohr. Und man kann sie nicht mit dem Kabel übers Ohr tragen, weil dann das Kabel hinter der Fernbedienung ungemütlich kurz wird, zumindest bei mir.


 
Genau dafür suche ich auch noch ein Paar... Bleiben die gut in den Ohren, auch, wenn man bergab läuft, oder man eine Mauer runterspringt?


----------



## der-sack88 (12. September 2014)

Also es gibt sicher besser sitzende In-Ears. Bei mir halten sie einigermaßen, Mauern bin ich damit aber noch nicht runtergesprungen.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (12. September 2014)

Fiio E10k ist angekommen. Der ist ja noch kleiner, als ich erwartet hatte. Aber klanglich überzeugt er wirklich, deutlich besser als meine alte DX!


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. September 2014)

Weiß eh nicht was an der DX so toll sein soll, war damals total enttäuscht davon als ich mir den DT-880 Edition samt DX gekauft hab. Hat keine Woche gedauert bis ich genug davon hatte und mir nen Yulong U100 gekauft habe, mit dem ich noch weitestgehend zufrieden bin


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (12. September 2014)

Die Auflösung ist wirklich besser jetzt, leider ist der Bass jetzt noch übermächtiger... Die DT770 würde ich irgendwie nicht nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Darkseth (13. September 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Weiß eh nicht was an der DX so toll sein soll, war damals total enttäuscht davon als ich mir den DT-880 Edition samt DX gekauft hab. Hat keine Woche gedauert bis ich genug davon hatte und mir nen Yulong U100 gekauft habe, mit dem ich noch weitestgehend zufrieden bin


 Hatte auch die 3 teile hier ^^ (die DX für Lautsprecher..).
Ehrlich gesagt, fand ich den soundunterschied zwischen DX und yulong extrem minimal.


----------



## BlackNeo (13. September 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Weiß eh nicht was an der DX so toll sein soll, war damals total enttäuscht davon als ich mir den DT-880 Edition samt DX gekauft hab. Hat keine Woche gedauert bis ich genug davon hatte und mir nen Yulong U100 gekauft habe, mit dem ich noch weitestgehend zufrieden bin


 
Dir fehlte wahrscheinlich einfach das Amping^^

@Topic: Kennt irgendwer ne Quelle wo ich Dark Side of the Moon im Japan 1st CD Release herbekomme und keine 200€ zahlen muss? Oder gibts ne andere Version die möglichst gut ist?

Musste mir neulich mal den 2011 remaster anhören, der ist einfach nur zum


----------



## ebastler (13. September 2014)

Mein Tipp bei schlechten Aufnahmen: Davor und danach Death Magnetic anhören, und schon klingt jede noch so schlechte Aufnahme göttlich


----------



## BlackNeo (13. September 2014)

Ja toll, Death Magnetic hab ich halt auch nicht und bei der wahnsinnigen "Qualität" des Albums sehe ich es irgendwie nicht ein dafür Geld auszugeben 

Ich hab jetzt in Erfarunf bringen können dass der 2003er Remaster auf der HYbrid-SACD auch gut sein soll, nur kann mein PC wahrscheinlich keine SACDs lesen -.-


----------



## ebastler (13. September 2014)

Death Magnetic ist eines der wenigen Alben, das ich als CD hab, aber bislang nicht ein einziges Mal in meinem Exposure Player hatte... Bringt einfach nix. Klingt am PC kein Bisschen schlechter, nehm ich mal an. Grausames Album. Schade, denn musikalisch finde ich einige Lieder durchaus gut


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (13. September 2014)

Hmm. Ich überlege mir in absehbarer Zeit einen neuen Amp zuzulegen; irgendwas im Preisbereich um die 80€ für meine JBL Control One. Ich dachte da an SMSL SA-50 (oder doch lieber gleich der 98E? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?).


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. September 2014)

ja, lohnt sich


----------



## soth (13. September 2014)

@Neo + Thallassa
Ich guck mal ob ich was finde


----------



## Dustin91 (14. September 2014)

Habe mir jetzt auch den FiiO E10K bestellt.
Welche Einstellungen muss ich bei foobar vornehmen, dass ich auch das Optimum an Klang rausholen kann?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (14. September 2014)

Installier den ASIO-Treiber von Fiio... Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht was noch


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2014)

Mein Spirit One S ist da 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die 3 neuen CDs und dann werde ich mal n kleines Review hier schreiben, mein PC-Audio Guide kommt die Woche, hab ihn am WE leider nicht ganz fertig geschafft.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. September 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Installier den ASIO-Treiber von Fiio... Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht was noch


 
Finde irgendwie nur den ASIO driver für den E17. Was mache ich falsch? Geht auch der ASIO4all Treiber?


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. September 2014)

nimm einfach das WASAPI Plugin für foobar


----------



## WaldemarE (15. September 2014)

Und Neo wie findest du denn One S bislang?


----------



## ebastler (15. September 2014)

Hab grad irgendwie eine Weile gebraucht, um zu verstehen, dass nicht das gemeint war: HTC One S Technische Daten und Testberichte | HTC Deutschland

Was gibt es eigentlich an Empfehlenswertem an externen DACs?
Ich brauche Stereo, Cinch. Das Ding soll an einen Exposure 3010S2 Vollverstärker, sowie, eventuell, an einen Kopfhörerverstärker, wenn ich mal die Zeit finde, mir da was zu bauen.
Am PC habe ich bislang nur mittelmäßige mp3s, alles, was ich wirklich hören will, treibe ich als CD auf.
Ganz hohe Ansprüche habe ich also nicht. Nebenbei hören, beim Lernen/Basteln/Aufgaben machen, und eben mit KHV zum Spielen.
Wobei ich keine Surround-Sim oder sonstigen Crap brauche. Fokus liegt auf Musik.

USB oder Toslink ist mir recht egal, hab beides am PC, und Kabel für beides hier 

Was gibt es da so an Preisklassen? Bei großteils mp3s, ab und an ner BluRay und etwas Spielen wird nix abnorm Teures Sinn machen, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2014)

FiiO D03(k) könnte dir reichen.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2014)

Der kleine FiiO ist schon gut, andernfalls könntest du dir den ODAC holen, der dürfte so ziemlich das beste in der Preisklasse sein.

Hab den Spirit One S noch nicht lange gehört, nur ~1 Stunde, aber er gefällt mir sehr gut. Auch wenn die Bühne mMn nur wenig größer als beim Superlux HD-668B ist, alleine das Imaging überzeugt mich schon sehr stark.

Und er ist natürlich viel viel detailierter


----------



## WaldemarE (16. September 2014)

So grad mal denn Havi B3 Pro 1 bestellt mal sehn ob der mir gefällt und hoffentlich brauch er nicht so lange bis der da ist ^^


----------



## Lee (16. September 2014)

Bevor ich mir jetzt zum 4ten mal einen AKG K518 DJ kaufe: Gibt es inzwischen nennenswerte Alternativen im Preisbereich bis 150€ zu diesem. Hauptkriterium ist dabei die Größe und Aussehen. Er soll schlicht und unauffällig sein, am besten durchgehend Schwarz. Der AKG passt ohne weiteres in die Jackentasche und nimmt nirgends zu viel Platz weg. Zumindest vor 3 oder 4 Jahren, als ich mir den letzten K518 gekauft habe, gab es keine. Selbst im Preisbereich bis 300€. Aber vermutlich wird es doch wieder der K518 werden, 44€ sind einfach unschlagbar, und außer, dass er etwas unbequem ist, gibts nahezu keine Kritik meinerseits an ihm. 


Hab ja vor ein paar Wochen nachgefragt wegen der RHA MA750i.

Kurz: Sie waren ihr Geld nicht wert. Sicher sind sie sehr gut verarbeitet und fühhlen sich hochwertig an, und die große Auswahl an Aufsätzen fürs Ohr macht es wahrscheinlicher einen passenden für sich zu finden. Aber klanglich sind sie für mich leider eine ziemliche enttäuschung. Sehr aufgedickter matschiger Bass und Grundton der einfach nur schlecht klingt bei rock, pop (bei Rap etc. könnte das jedoch gefallen), sehr schwach in der Darstellung von Details und Feinheiten, seltsame Bühne (wobei das eventuell auch einfach am In-Ear Konzept liegen kann, habe da nicht viel Erfahrung). Um sie überhaupt benutzen zu können musste ich die Bässe über EQ reduzieren. Leider bietet das Iphone hierbei nicht so viele Möglichkeiten, so dass die Einstellung "Weniger Bässe" etwas zu viel herausnimmt. 

Gut ist jedoch die Isolation von der Außenwelt und die "Fernbedienung" ist gut verarbeitet, griffig und erfüllt ihren Zweck gut. Selbst mit Handschuhen sind die "Knöpfe" noch tastbar.

Ich habe die In-Ears als Ersatz für meine AKG K518 gekauft. Diese besaß ich nun 3 mal in Folge und wollte einmal etwas neues ausprobiern. Leider können die RHA zumindest klanglich in meinen Ohren nicht mit den AKG mithalten, und das obwohl sie mit 100€ doppelt so teuer sind... Wobei ich den K518 auch nur mit der EQ Einstellung "Weniger Bässe" auf meinem Iphone nutzen konnte. In dieser Einstellung ist er jedoch ziemlich ausgewogen und gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ich werde die RHA behalten, weil ich In-Ears doch manchmal sehr praktisch finde und hygieneartikel eigentlich nicht zurückschicken möchte. Aber eine Kaufempfehlung erhalten sie von mir definitiv nicht.


----------



## BlackNeo (16. September 2014)

Ne gute alternative wäre der Logitech UE 4000 oder der Monoprice Pro DJ Kopfhörer.


----------



## Lee (16. September 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ne gute alternative wäre der Logitech UE 4000 oder der Monoprice Pro DJ Kopfhörer.


 Der Logitech UE 6000 sieht sogar recht interessant aus, auch wenn er etwas abgespaced ist vom Design. Hab mich jetzt die letzten Stunden nochmal etwas eingelesen und umgesehen, ich denke ich würde dennoch mit dem K518 einfach noch am besten fahren für meinen Anwendungsbereich. Vielleicht bleibe ich aber auch einfach bei den In-Ears. Grad jetzt im Winter ist es bestimmt extrem praktisch noch eine Mütze tragen zu können, was beim K518 nicht geht.

Was mich allerdings gerade positiv überrascht hat: Ich habe gesehen, dass der Beyer DT770 inzwischen für nur 130€ zu haben... Das war schon immer ein sehr geiler KH, den ich mir sicher irgendwann kaufen wollte. Ich habe zwar im Moment keinerlei Anwendungsbereich dafür, aber vielleicht schaffe ich mir ja einzureden ihn zu brauchen... Ich lass den Gedanken besser. Für daheim habe ich meinen K701. Einziger Zweck eines DT770 oder ähnlichem läge in seltenen Zugfahrten oder Autofahrten, bei denen ich nicht Fahrer, sowie Flugreisen. All das kommt sehr selten vor. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere isolierte der DT770 leider auch eher schwach, weshalb es da sicher bessere Alternativen gibt. Klanglich war er aber richtig gut.


----------



## WaldemarE (16. September 2014)

Du könntest ja nen guten OverEar in form des UE6000 oder Focal Spirit One S holen, der wärmt dann auch deine Ohren im Winter und du brauchst keine Mütze ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (16. September 2014)

Wobei ich sagen muss dass der Spirit One S eher kleine Earcups hat, bei meinen großen Ohren ist der eher wie ein großer On-Ear.

Aber trotzdem bequem dan der weichen Polster.


----------



## Lee (16. September 2014)

Letztendlich dennoch ein schlechter Mützenersatz, da alles außer den Ohren kalt bleibt...^^ Nur die Ohren hat schon der K518 ausreichend gewärmt.

Zu den RHA: Ich habe diese gerade einmal aus Neugier an mein Digitalpiano angeschlossen. Sicherlich sind diese nicht dafür gedacht an einem Instrument betrieben zu werden, aber ich habe mir wirklich mehr erhofft. Zum einen war der Klang extrem dünn, leblos und blechern. Der normal immer vorhandene leichte Hall war nicht zu hören. Mein sonst so gutes Klavier erinnerte auf einmal an ein Keyboard. K.O. Schlag waren dann Verzerrungen, die bei hohen Lautstärkesprüngen im Spiel auftraten. 

Auch hier schlug sich der halb so teure K518 in jeder Disziplin besser, genauso wie der K530.


----------



## sinthor4s (17. September 2014)

Ich schmeiß mal aus eigener Erfahrung noch den Beyerdynamic DTX 501p in den Raum.
Der ist recht dezent, klingt recht gut und man kann ihn stundenlang aufbehalten.
Außerdem ist er sehr kompakt verstaut, wenn man ihn zusammengefaltet in die
mitgelieferte Hülle packt.


----------



## ebastler (17. September 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Letztendlich dennoch ein schlechter Mützenersatz, da alles außer den Ohren kalt bleibt...^^ Nur die Ohren hat schon der K518 ausreichend gewärmt.
> 
> Zu den RHA: Ich habe diese gerade einmal aus Neugier an mein Digitalpiano angeschlossen. Sicherlich sind diese nicht dafür gedacht an einem Instrument betrieben zu werden, aber ich habe mir wirklich mehr erhofft. Zum einen war der Klang extrem dünn, leblos und blechern. Der normal immer vorhandene leichte Hall war nicht zu hören. Mein sonst so gutes Klavier erinnerte auf einmal an ein Keyboard. K.O. Schlag waren dann Verzerrungen, die bei hohen Lautstärkesprüngen im Spiel auftraten.
> 
> Auch hier schlug sich der halb so teure K518 in jeder Disziplin besser, genauso wie der K530.


Das klingt mir etwas nach fehlender Verstärkerleistung, oder? Hattest du einen KHV dazwischen?

Bin jetzt dem ganzen Rest nicht wirklich gefolgt, aber der Post klingt sehr danach, als mangle es dem Klavier schlicht und einfach an Leistung, um den KH zu treiben!


----------



## DrDave (17. September 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ne gute alternative wäre der Logitech UE 4000 oder der Monoprice Pro DJ Kopfhörer.


Klanglich konnte ich an den Monoprice für den Preis nicht aussetzen, aber auf Dauer waren sie mir viel zu unbequem. 
Ich bin froh die gegen den DT 990 pro getauscht zu haben.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2014)

Kann mal einer was zu den DT 150/ DT 250 sagen, die kannte ich bislang noch nicht.


----------



## Lee (17. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das klingt mir etwas nach fehlender Verstärkerleistung, oder? Hattest du einen KHV dazwischen?
> 
> Bin jetzt dem ganzen Rest nicht wirklich gefolgt, aber der Post klingt sehr danach, als mangle es dem Klavier schlicht und einfach an Leistung, um den KH zu treiben!



Ich habe In-Ears an ein Klavier angeschlossen. Die In Ears haben einen viel besseren Wirkungsgrad als die Kopfhörer die ich sonst an das Klavier anschließe. Das kann sogar die AKG K701 noch recht gut antreiben, daran lag es also nicht. 

War sowieso nur ein Test um nocheinmal einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben, wie schlecht die RHA wirklich sind. Ich habe nicht vor diese am Klavier zu betreiben, dafür gibts meinen K530.

@Sinthor4s

Die Beyer sehen interessant aus. Bei Gelegenheit will ich die mal probehören. Ich hab aber gelesen, dass die im Vergleich zu den K518 etwas schlechter isolieren sollen, was sie wieder uninteressanter für mich macht, je nach dem wie stark das ist.


----------



## Thallassa (17. September 2014)

Es sind zwar dynamische und keine BA-In-Ears, dennoch sind sie, wie du richtig angemerkt hast, sehr empfindlich. Klavierverstärker sind oft eher sehr leistungsfähig und haben eine hohe Ausgangsimpedanz - für in-Ears eine absolut ungeeignete Quelle. Die Frage stellt sich mir auch, ob du vielleicht einfach nicht mit dem basslastigen Klangbild und der zugegebenermaßen kleinen Bühne zurechtkommst? Außerdem sind IEM natürlich sehr Trage- und passformabhängig - richtig getragen sind die RHA 750 allerdings um Längen besser, als die von dir erwähnten K518. Bei Innerfidelity haben die RHA 750 sogar die Shure SE215 von der Wall of Fame gestoßen - was ich so gerne unterschreiben kann bzw. sich mit meiner Meinung deckt - die Shure finde ich persönlich weit schlechter. Auf der anderen Seite würden das genau eben manche nicht unterschreiben und finden z.B. den SE215 besser. Allgemein sind die Meinungen zu den 750ern recht gespalten.


----------



## godfather22 (17. September 2014)

Hi.
Ich plane mir in nächster Zeit einen aktiven Subwoofer zuzulegen um meine beiden KRK Rokit RP6 G3 ein bisschen zu unterstützen. Ich höre eigentlich dank Spotify Premium alles mögliche aber hauptsächlich elektronische Musik ala Savant, Camo and Krooked und Philter. Der Raum ist nicht besonders groß (ca.4,5mx3,5m) und hat Paketboden. Ich bin bereit so viel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich zu bezahlen um was ordentliches zu bekommen 
Ich wäre echt dankbar wenn ihr mir etwas gutes empfehlen würdet auf das ich sparen kann


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2014)

Welchen Output-Device muss ich bei Benutzung von foobar und WASAPI einstellen ? 
Und wie viel bit als Datenformat und Buffer ?


----------



## Jeanboy (18. September 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Welchen Output-Device muss ich bei Benutzung von foobar und WASAPI einstellen ?
> Und wie viel bit als Datenformat und Buffer ?


 
Wie sind deine Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher angeschlossen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2014)

Per Toslink-Kabel mit meinem Voverstärker  Kopfhörer sind an dem KHV meiner Essence STX dran


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. September 2014)

WASAPI event auf Lautsprecher wenn du per Kopfhörer hören willst und auf WASAPI event SPDIF wenn du per Boxen hören willst.
24 bit


----------



## BlackNeo (18. September 2014)

Grade meine Trentemoller CD eingelegt und digitalisiert und nebenbei aufm Spirit One S gehört 

Ich muss sagen, ich bin enorm beeindruckt vom Imaging des KHs, das ist der beste Punkt. Die Funken und das Knistern in "Evil Dub" sind genau da wo sie sein sollen.

Mehr beeindruckt von der Aufnahme war ich nur auf der Dynaudio Evidence Platinum Vorführung, aber die Anlage da lag auch bei ca. 250k€


----------



## soth (18. September 2014)

Neo, ich gehe morgen mal in die Stadt, sag mal ein Limit für die japanische DSOTM von 1983 (CP35-3017) an.


----------



## Thallassa (19. September 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Neo, ich gehe morgen mal in die Stadt, sag mal ein Limit für die japanische DSOTM von 1983 (CP35-3017) an.


 
Ich bin zwar nicht Neo, aber die Dinger gehen im Schnitt so zwischen 40 und 60 € los. Viel mehr würde ich auch nicht unbedingt zahlen. Meistens fehlen hier aber die Obi-Strips, mit Obi zahlt man auch gut und gerne mal 80 - 100€


----------



## BlackNeo (19. September 2014)

Boah, das maximum was ich für ne CD jemals ausgeben würde wären wohl 40-50€.

Wobei wenn überhaupt würde ich mir die erst nächstes Jahr ab Juli holen, wenn ich mein FSJ mach, mit 80€ im Monat auskommen ist nicht so leicht wenn man einmal im Minat feiern geht und jebenbei für HiFi spart xD


----------



## soth (19. September 2014)

Also brauch ich nicht schauen ... muss ich schon keinen Umweg fahren, auch gut


----------



## BlackNeo (19. September 2014)

Wir haben in der Stadt auch nen alten HiFi Laden, da könnte ich eigentlich auch mal reinschauen^^

Die haben noch viele alte Arcus und Jamo Lautsprecher und viele von den STAX Adaptern, dass man den KH an den Augang von Verstärker anschließen kann


----------



## soth (19. September 2014)

Ich würde nicht im Hifi-Laden, sondern in einem Geschäft für gebrauchte CDs, Bücher und co. schauen ... dort möchte ich persönlich sowieso nocheinmal reinschauen, aber das ist leider nicht gerade um die Ecke


----------



## JJ Walker (19. September 2014)

Weis zufällig wie vei einem alten denon amp der kälteschutz auszusehen hat?  Der gute alte DRA-35 läuft ja schon seit wochen nich mehr. Hab endlich zeitgefunden mal gebauer abzusehen. An feht er aber ich höre das klicken vom kälteschutz nicht mehr wenn er an ist. Vll ist da das Problem.  Nur wie schaut das aus?  Vlll weis jemand was.

Ach ja. Was zur Hölle ist diese kleine glasröhre. Die die bezeichnung TI.25A trägt. Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2014)

> Ach ja. Was zur Hölle ist diese kleine glasröhre. Die die bezeichnung TI.25A trägt. Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen.


Eine 25A Schmelzsicherung?


----------



## JJ Walker (19. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine 25A Schmelzsicherung?



Möglich.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. September 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Die haben noch viele alte Arcus und Jamo Lautsprecher und viele von den STAX Adaptern, dass man den KH an den Augang von Verstärker anschließen kann


 
So ein Adapter ist auch leicht selbst gemacht und funktioniert wirklich gut. So ein Leistungsamp hat eben keine Schwierigkeiten nen KH zu treiben, auch wenn man ihn so kastriert. Aber die Stabilität ist unerreicht. ich kenne Leute, die ziehen das einem KHV vor und hören nur noch so!


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2014)

Man kann einen Kopfhörer auch ohne Adapter an einen Leistungsverstärker machen... ...nur sollte man dann den Lautstärkeregler nur aus der Ferne leicht anpusten um lauter zu machen. Ich habs aus scheiß mal mit nem billigen Schrottkopfhörer probiert. Mit nem Vernünftigen würde ich es eher nicht testen.


----------



## BlackNeo (20. September 2014)

Ich hatte noch nicht das vergnügen KHs die man so anschließen kann zu hören. Den einzigen KH den ich kenne der direkt am Amp angeschlossen werden kann ist der AKG K1000, den würde ich ja auch gerne mal hören.


----------



## tfg95 (20. September 2014)

Moin.
Ich habe eine Xonar Stx. Die Karte macht wenn sie einwandfrei funktioniert einen tollen Ton  , aber sobald ich aber eine gewisse Grafiklast (bisher nur bei bf3/bf4) habe, habe ich ein dauerhaftes Dröhnen, welches erst mit dem Neustart aufhört.  Das Problem scheint ein recht altes zu sein, aber ich noch keine vernünftigen Lösung gefunden. 
MfG


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. September 2014)

Mal einen anderen Slot probiert?



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nicht das vergnügen KHs die man  so anschließen kann zu hören. Den einzigen KH den ich kenne der direkt  am Amp angeschlossen werden kann ist der AKG K1000, den würde ich ja  auch gerne mal hören.


 Ja den K1000 würde ich auch mal gerne Hören. Klingt bestimmt komisch im ersten Moment.


----------



## WaldemarE (20. September 2014)

Wie weit ist dir STX denn von der Grafikkarte entfernt? Welches Netzteil hast du?


----------



## Lee (20. September 2014)

Aktueller treiber drauf? Strom angeschlossen? Über Front Panel oder hinten rum angesteckt?


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2014)

2 sachen kannst du probieren.

 1. Vsync anmachen
 2. Soundkarte an eine andere rail des NTs anschließen
 (3. Anderen slot auf dem mainboard verwenden)


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2014)

GX ausgeschaltet? Wenn sich das aufhängt gibt es gerne mal ein "Dauerdröhnen".


----------



## tfg95 (20. September 2014)

So viele Antworten 
Die Grafikkarte ist im 1. slot und die STX ist im untersten (7.Slot). Strom ist drauf und mein Kopfhörer ist hinten angeschlossen. Das ganze ist im Enthoo primo verbaut. Als Netzteil wird ein Superflower Golden Green 750w im Netzteilschacht verwendet. Vsync, andere Slot und anderen Rail habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Was ist Gx?


----------



## Jeanboy (20. September 2014)

Das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tfg95 (20. September 2014)

Danke. Ne war eingeschaltet


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2014)

also ausschalten und testen.


----------



## tfg95 (20. September 2014)

Nochmals danke. Ich habe Vsync eingeschaltet und GX ausgeschaltet und es funktoniert


----------



## WaldemarE (22. September 2014)

Mal ne positive Nachricht aus dem HiFi-Forum laut einem Nutzer kann man die Polster für denn X1 wohl für 17€ bei Philips kaufen man muss sich nur beim Support melden dann kann man die Dinger entweder einschicken und wechseln lassen oder die Teile schicken lassen und selbst machen.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. September 2014)

Bis auf den Preis war das doch alles bekannt?


----------



## WaldemarE (22. September 2014)

Ist jetzt halt offiziell von einem Philips Mitarbeiter.


----------



## lg36 (23. September 2014)

Hi Leute, ich habe das Problem das ich beim Zocken ein brummen bzw. ein lautes rauschen höre. Jemand eine Idee wie ich es weg bekomme und an was es liegt ?

 Das war nicht immer so, ich weis aber auch nicht mehr seit wann ich das Problem habe !

 GPU: Inno3d Titan Black + Herculez x3
 Soundkarte: focusrite scarlett 8i6 per usb HUB angeschlossen (ca. 1,5m vom PC entfernt) 
 Monitore/Boxen: 2x Yamaha HS 80m und 2x HS 50m (1 Garnitur ca. 30cm vom PC entfernt und die andere Garnitur ca. 3m)

 Danke im voraus !!!


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2014)

Anderem/Ohne Hub und anderen USB-Port würde ich testen. Wenn du Pech hast ist das ein Problem auf der 5V Leitung allgemein, da hilft dann nur NT wechseln oder mit  Glättungskondensatoren  experimentieren.


----------



## WaldemarE (24. September 2014)

Hey Hey Hey, meine Havis sind grad angekommen ^^ mal sehn wie sie sich so machen ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (24. September 2014)

Viel Spaß damit, ein Klangeindruck oder sogar vielleicht ein kleines Review wären cool


----------



## WaldemarE (24. September 2014)

Versuch ich bin da jetzt nich so gut drin den Klang in Worte zu fassen aber ich mag sie bis jetzt vorallem die menge an Zubehör 10 verschiedene Tips (4 Sorten davon 3 Sorten in 3 Größen), ein Reinigungstuch und ein Hardcase hat schon was ^^

edit: heftig man hört wirklich jedes Chello bei Apocalyptica raus


----------



## JJ Walker (24. September 2014)

Problem. Da es mir nicht möglich war meinen DENON DRA-35 selbst zu reparieren, habe ich ihn zu einem Laden der sowas repariert. Leider keine gute Neuigkeiten.  Der Kostenvoranschlag liegt bei 100Euronen. Für mich leider zuviel. 
Kann mir jemand vll ein paar Modelle oder Marken empfehlen die ich mir gebraucht zulegen kann, meine Dali Zensor1 gut zu befeuern? Leider ist das geld nicht mehr so dicke. Also fällt ein neukauf flach.


----------



## BlackNeo (24. September 2014)

Also ich hab zuhause nen Onkyo Integra A8250, der ist potent und schon für 70€ über eBay zu bekommen. 

Ansosten schau mal was es bei ebay und Kleinanzeigen so in deinem Umkreis gibt und hol das Gerät selbst ab.

Oder aber eines von den SMSL Geräten, die sind klein, günstig und gut, haben aber nur einen Eingang.


----------



## WaldemarE (24. September 2014)

Hi Jungs ich überlege mir grade einen Erfahrungsbericht/Produktvorstellung von meinen OverEars (Philips Fidelio X1 und der Focal Spirit One S) und InEars (Havi B3 Pro 1, Sennheiser CX300, LG QuadBeat und die komischen Samsung Dinger die bei denn Smartphones dabei sind) zu machen  alle werden dann an der STX und dem FiiO X3 betrieben. Welche Songs sollte ich dafür am besten nehmen und vielleicht dann noch einpaar Games nur welche.


----------



## JJ Walker (24. September 2014)

Also ich hab zuhause nen Onkyo Integra A8250, der ist potent und schon für 70€ über eBay 

Werd die Bucht mal durchforsten. 

Oder aber eines von den SMSL Geräten, die sind klein, günstig und gut, haben aber nur einen Eingang

Kenne ich jetzt gar nicht. Muss ich mir mal anschauen. 

DANKE für den Post
Sorry da is was mit dem zitieren falsch gelaufen black neo


----------



## Zappaesk (24. September 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Problem. Da es mir nicht möglich war meinen DENON DRA-35 selbst zu reparieren,



Woran hängts? Kennst du niemanden der nen Lötkolben bedienen kann? Freunde, Verwandte, Eltern, Bekannte der Eltern... irgendwer wird doch löten können?


----------



## DaxTrose (24. September 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ich überlege mir grade einen Erfahrungsbericht/Produktvorstellung von meinen OverEars (Philips Fidelio X1 und der Focal Spirit One S) und InEars (Havi B3 Pro 1, Sennheiser CX300, LG QuadBeat und die komischen Samsung Dinger die bei denn Smartphones dabei sind) zu machen  alle werden dann an der STX und dem FiiO X3 betrieben. Welche Songs sollte ich dafür am besten nehmen und vielleicht dann noch einpaar Games nur welche.


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-aussergewoehnlich-gut-produzierte-musik.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/353369-musikliste-klangbewertungshilfe.html


----------



## WaldemarE (24. September 2014)

Also ein paar Sachen kann ich schon mal vom Havi berichten.
Der kleine brauch schon eine gute Quelle um laut und vor allem gut zu klingen, an meinem LG G2 fehlte ihm irgendwie die Seele aber sobald ich ihm wieder am X3 hatte sprühte er förmlich vor leben. Der Detailreichtum ist für mich richtig beeindruckend da kommen mein Fidelio X1 und Focal Spirit One S einfach nicht mit, nur muss er sich bei der Bühne und beim Bass denn anderen beiden geschlagen geben. Der Tragekomfort ist in meinen Ohren erstaunlicherweise sehr gut (ich nutze die Schaumstofftips), kein jucken im Ohr, kein Gefühl einen Fremdkörper im Ohr zuhaben. Das war für mich damals immer DAS K.O. für InEars sobald es anfing zu jucken musste das ding raus was meist schon nach min. 10 min. der Fall war.


----------



## Thallassa (25. September 2014)

Ich bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich den Havi bestellen soll. Einerseits hat ein Freund von mir gerade meine sämtlichen IEM-Ersatz-Pärchen geschrottet, während seine IEM in der Rekla waren  Mörder!
Zum anderen hab ich's mim Geld gerade nicht soo (wobei der Havi nicht teuer ist), zum Dritten hab ich einfach Angst, dass das Ding besser klingt, als meine Um3X


----------



## WaldemarE (25. September 2014)

Kauf sie doch einfach zum Testen und wenn die besser sin als dein Um3X verkaufst du denn und bist wieder flüssig^^


----------



## kev2k (25. September 2014)

Ich hab ihn mir jetz auch rein aus neugierde bestellt, bin schon gespannt wie er sich gegen den akg 612 pro schlägt


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. September 2014)

Wer seine dann los werden möchte, ich hätte Interesse.

(Ich hab nur diesen Monat kein Geld mehr )


----------



## Icedaft (25. September 2014)

Kann man die Dinger nur bei Amazon UK per Kreditkarte bestellen? Ich habe noch nie eine Kreditkarte besessen...


----------



## JJ Walker (25. September 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Woran hängts? Kennst du niemanden der nen Lötkolben bedienen kann? Freunde, Verwandte, Eltern, Bekannte der Eltern... irgendwer wird doch löten können?



Unter anderem daran das der kälteschutz defekt ist. Allerdings kommt auch wenn der überbrückt wurde kein saft an die richtigen stellen. Alle lämpchen und der gleichen funktionieren aber. Und es ist kein bauteil abgeraucht. Daher weis ich gsr nicht was genau defekt ist. So auch ausage der Werkstatt.  Der arbeitsaufwand 100 € wenn er es repariert kann dan aber mehr werden wenn er genau weis was überhaubt kaputt ist. Wäre einfach n Kondensator oder so defekt wär alles kein problem. Und wirklich auskennen tubich mich auch nicht mit dem teil. Bin eher n leihe.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. September 2014)

@Icedaft 
also wenn du die Havis meinst die hab ich hier http://m.ebay.de/itm/HAVI-B3-Profes...rphones-/380837555791?clk_rvr_id=689561109066 bestellt. Die waren nach genau 7 Tagen da.


----------



## Icedaft (26. September 2014)

Wer Angst vor dem Lautsprecherselbstbau hat, der sollte sich vielleicht mal dieses "Anfängerprodukt" anschauen....

SB 36 Design - Juli 2014 - Lautsprecherbau-Magazin 2014 | Lautsprecherbau


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand was über diese *M-Audio BX5 D2* sagen? Inwiefern lohnen die sich für normalen Musik gebrauch, sprich einfach Musik hören von Dubstep bis Hip-Hop. Ich bin jetzt stark davor diese Boxen zu kaufen und später mal einen Sub dazu


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2014)

Bin grad so was von sauer 

Ich will beim Lernen nebenbei etwas Musik hören, schalte meinen Exposure 3010s2 Vollverstärker ein, und will von CD auf Aux3 (MacBook) umschalten. Zur Nebenbeibeschallung reicht das ja.

*Brrrrz* der Kanalwahlrelais (Wahlschalter ist ein digitales Drehrad, wird innen von Relais umgeschaltet), und das wars.
Selbst nach einigen Neustarts der Endstufe bleibt der Digitalteil (Kanalwahl, Lautstärke/Mute per Fernbedienung) tot.
Einzig der CD In, der als Default drinnen ist, sowie das Lautstärkepoti gehen noch.
Kann CDs hören, und das wars.

Dabei wollte ich den Sonntag mit in meine Studentenwohnung nehmen... Jetzt kann den meine Mum während ich weg bin in den Laden bringen.
Hab immerhin noch 1,5 Jahre Garantie drauf.
Hoffentlich muss ich nicht all zu lange warten...


----------



## SamSoNight (29. September 2014)

Hehe, gerade einen Fidelio X1 für 120€ ergattert. 1 1/2 Jahre alt, Rechnung vorhanden und ein Zusatzkabel gibt es auch dazu


----------



## ebastler (29. September 2014)

Und ich hab mir unseren alten Cambridge Audio Azur 540R vom Dachboden geholt. Als Stereoendstufe nicht das Kaliber meiner Exposure, aber dennoch echt okay, für den Übergang, glaub ich. Noch nicht wirklich getestet. Mach ich dann morgen mal.

Hat immerhin 6 volldiskrete Endstufen drin, wo ich jeder gute 50-100W geben würde, und ist sehr sauber aufgebaut. Mal schauen.


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2014)

Nett was bei Euch alles auf dem "Dachboden" steht....


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Oktober 2014)

ganz interessant... 

Review zum E10K

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjd3m5sDG3s

und dann SMSL M2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NnV9DZ_YmA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

oder SMSL 793 II

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-47_1TU9HY


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Oktober 2014)

Falls es jemanden interessiert Tylls Review is Online http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/boss-philips-fidelio-x2


----------



## Thallassa (4. Oktober 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert Tylls Review is Online Like a Boss: The Philips Fidelio X2 | InnerFidelity


 
Genau sowas in der Richtung hatte ich erwartet. Ich freu mich auf's Probehören des Teils ^^


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Oktober 2014)

hätte ich meinen nicht hätte ich ihn mir auch gekauft


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Oktober 2014)

auf der IFA wars zu laut zum hören...


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe stark das jemand probiert die pads vom 2er auf denn 1er zu machen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn er nun tatsächlich etwas schlanker im Bass geworden ist, könnte ich ihn mir auch nochmal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch gespannt was da noch passiert, bei gelegenheit muss ich den mir auch mal anhören.


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute, ich wollte nur grade mal nachfragen ob ihr es für sinnvoll hieltet, dass man meinen Guide mal oben anpinnt.

Der Einkaufsführer ist ja schon uralt und wird trotzdem noch rege genutzt, ich hatte meinen Guide ja eigentlich erstellt um den Einkaufsführer abzulösen.

Dann würde ich nochmal irgendeinen Mod anschreiben und darum bitten, DaxTrose hat sich deswegen leider noch nicht bei mir gemeldet, ist er vielleicht im Urlaub?


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, habe gedacht, ich hätte Dir geschrieben, aber in meinem Postausgang habe ich eben auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden. 
Werde ich heute Abend noch mal schauen und Dir noch mal antworten. Bin gerade auf der Arbeit und habe kaum Zeit.


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Oktober 2014)

Ach so, ok, dann ist gut^^

Hatte nur auch nichts von dir gelesen und dachte du wärst derzeit nicht zuhause^^


----------



## Thallassa (7. Oktober 2014)

Nebenbei könnte man ein paar mehr Threads ab-pinnen.
z.B.
[Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse
AKG K701 - Der Feingeist unter den Kopfhörern
[Übersicht] - User-Reviews im Sound-Forum


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Oktober 2014)

Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative zum Fiio A1 ?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (7. Oktober 2014)

Ohne viel darüber zu wissen: Class-D Verstärker von SMSL?


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich brauche auch mal eine Kaufberatung... Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt!
Ich geb euch einfach mal alles an Infos, das mir so einfällt. Sagt, falls noch etwas fehlt 

*Was brauche ich?*
Kopfhörer, zum Laufen. Leicht und nicht störend sollten die KHs sein, und auch unter einen Fahrradhelm oder eine Stirnlampe passen, bei Bedarf.
Und auf keinen Fall aus den Ohren fallen, auch nicht, wenn ich mal ne Mauer runterspringe oder so.
-> In-Ears

Da ich damit laufe, wird der KH Schweiß abbekommen, eventuell mal im Regen getragen, und die mechanische Belastung auf das Kabel und den Stecker wird nicht ganz gering (Ich fädle das Kabel immer unter dem T-Shirt durch, bis in die Hosentasche, wo es im Handy steckt).
Sollte also einigermaßen robust sein.

*Was habe ich damit vor?*
Eigentlich nur Sport, oder auch mal so unterwegs. Bus, Zug, Uni. Primär aber Sport, unterwegs habe ich meist die Koss Pro-DJ 200 (Bescheuerter Namen, aber egal. Gibts zu eigentlich gescheite Tests? Finde nichts außer "Das ist mein erstes Review, ich finde den KH gaaaanz supertoll". Ich habe die bislang nur mit Handy/Laptop verwendet, und da klingen die recht sauber...).

*Quelle:*
htc One X+, in 1-2 Jahren ein anderes Handy. mp3s, die von "grottig" (von Freunden bekommen) bis zu "gut" (selbst von CD eingelesen) reichen. Sicher kein KHV, da der beim Sport noch mehr nervt als das Riesenhandy es eh schon tut. Sollte also nicht so schwer zu treiben sein (haben in-ears normal eh nicht, das Problem).

*Was höre ich:*
Sehr viel Metal, mittendrin aber auch Rock, Pink Floyd (wie klassifiziert man die?), Tubular Bells von Mike Oldfield, und ab und an verirrt sich mal was aus der Popecke in meine Playlist. Selten. Basslastiges kaum bis gar nicht. Beim Sport läuft eigentlich großteils Amon Amarth 
Der KH sollte aber mit allem gut umgehen können, nicht nach dem Motto "für Death Metal braucht er eh nix Gescheites".

Zur Abstimmung... Schwer zu sagen. Ich mag es normalerweise so neutral und detailreich wie möglich. Ich hasse es, wenn Frequenzbereiche mehr betont werden als andere. Möglichst neutral, würde ich sagen. Keine Badewanne, keine Mittenbetonung, kein Ghettoblaster.

*Preisbereich:*
Würde mir mal als Limit 50€ setzen. Wenn es sehr viel bringt, auch ein Wenig mehr. Lieber etwas weniger.
Wie gesagt, der Kopfhörer wird aber gequält (10km dauernd am Limit laufen, da kriegt er ne Menge Schweiß ab), daher will ich da nicht zu viel ausgeben!


----------



## Thallassa (8. Oktober 2014)

Optimal wären da die Havi B3 Pro. Gibt's für knappe 50€ aus Hong Kong. Sind over-the-ear Tragweise, weswegen sie nicht so einfach rausfallen, einzig und allein die kantige Form der IEM könnte etwas am Halt rütteln, aber bei IEM ist sowieso nie gegeben, dass die zu 100% halten, solange es keine Custom-Modelle sind, oder man nicht die richtigen Eartips findet (Zubehörvielfalt will allerdings auch bezahlt werden!)
Gleichzeitig sind die B3 Pro recht neutral (ein Stückerl bassswach am HTC One imho), was in, um und unter dieser Preisklasse sonst auch recht selten ist.
Dennoch wäre mit ihnen ein besserer Halt gewährleistet, als mit den in der Preisklasse sonst so typischen straight-down Modellen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt's in der Preisklasse nichts mit austauschbaren Kabeln, was gerade für Sport-IEM imho schlecht ist - hier müsstest du allerdings ordentlich draufzahlen.

Um dir einen Ausblick zu geben: Um deine Anforderungen zu 100% zu erfüllen, stabil zu sein, ziemlich schweißdicht, und entsprechend gewünscht zu klingen müsstest du etwa 190€ auf den Tisch legen: http://www.thecustomart.com/music_art-custom.php
Inklusive eventueller Kosten für die Abrücke beim Akustiker -> kostenlos - 40€


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Pink Floyd (wie klassifiziert man die?)



Rock, was sonst?


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Optimal wären da die Havi B3 Pro. Gibt's für knappe 50€ aus Hong Kong. Sind over-the-ear Tragweise, weswegen sie nicht so einfach rausfallen, einzig und allein die kantige Form der IEM könnte etwas am Halt rütteln, aber bei IEM ist sowieso nie gegeben, dass die zu 100% halten, solange es keine Custom-Modelle sind, oder man nicht die richtigen Eartips findet (Zubehörvielfalt will allerdings auch bezahlt werden!)
> Gleichzeitig sind die B3 Pro recht neutral (ein Stückerl bassswach am HTC One imho), was in, um und unter dieser Preisklasse sonst auch recht selten ist.
> Dennoch wäre mit ihnen ein besserer Halt gewährleistet, als mit den in der Preisklasse sonst so typischen straight-down Modellen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt's in der Preisklasse nichts mit austauschbaren Kabeln, was gerade für Sport-IEM imho schlecht ist - hier müsstest du allerdings ordentlich draufzahlen.
> 
> ...


190€ sind definitiv zu viel, da kaufe ich mir um das Geld vorher lieber einen schönen KH für daheim - habe ich nämlich auch noch nicht.
Die Havi sind schonmal interessant. Preislich im Rahmen, und von denen habe ich auch schon einiges hier gehört - nur wieder vergessen, leider.

Ich bin Brillenträger, glaubst du, die Kabel stören da wegen den Bügeln der Brille?

Welche Version sollte man da nehmen? Habe irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass die alte Revision besser sein soll?
Und woher bezieht man die am Besten? ebay? Oder verkaufen die die direkt auf einer Seite?
Was ist am Zuverlässigsten, und Billigsten?

Dein One (M7?) sollte klanglich leider nochmal eine Klasse ober meinem X+ spielen. Es war wohl das M7, das einen (für ein handy) hervorragenden DAC haben soll, oder?




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Rock, was sonst?


Hätte ich wohl auch so gemacht, aber die sind mir musikalisch zu "ausgefallen" (jedenfalls je nach Album), als dass ich die fix dem Rock zuordnen würde.
Womit wir wieder bei dem Thema wären, das ich neulich mit einer Freundin diskutiert hab... Genrebezeichnungen sind letzten Endes auch nur ein Versuch, irgendwo bei verschwimmenden Übergängen eine Linie zu ziehen, um etwas Ordnung zu schaffen.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Oktober 2014)

HAVI B3 Professional High Fidelity Quality Dual-Driver Inner-Ear Earphones | eBay


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

Also ebay. Danke.
Ich glaube, ich werde mir die gönnen...
50€ sind zwar ne Menge für mich, momentan, aber ich glaub, das ist es wert 

Ich melde mich dann nochmal mit Feedback, sobald ich sie hab!


----------



## Thallassa (8. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> 190€ sind definitiv zu viel, da kaufe ich mir um das Geld vorher lieber einen schönen KH für daheim - habe ich nämlich auch noch nicht.
> Die Havi sind schonmal interessant. Preislich im Rahmen, und von denen habe ich auch schon einiges hier gehört - nur wieder vergessen, leider.


Ja, muss man halt selbst abwägen, wieviel das einem wert ist. Mir selbst waren meine IEM nochmal deutlich mehr wert, müsstest halt beachten dass du die Custom One wahrscheinlich deutlich länger haben wirst (auch und gerade bei Sportbelastung) - die Havi sind aber sicherlich nicht schlecht verarbeitet.




ebastler schrieb:


> Ich bin Brillenträger, glaubst du, die Kabel stören da wegen den Bügeln der Brille?


Nö



ebastler schrieb:


> Welche Version sollte man da nehmen? Habe irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass die alte Revision besser sein soll?


Richtig, die Pro 1 - die Pro2 wären nix für dich.



ebastler schrieb:


> Dein One (M7?) sollte klanglich leider nochmal eine Klasse ober meinem X+ spielen. Es war wohl das M7, das einen (für ein handy) hervorragenden DAC haben soll, oder?


 Jup, das M7 hat nen WM8740 mit 0,44 Ohm Ausgangsimpedanz. Macht sich aber hier und da bemerkbar, dass das auch nicht oberste Oberklasse ist (Aber sehr solide!!) - die Havi z.B. laufen am Fiio E07K deutlich besser (Blindtest) - mehr Punch im Bass, leider auch ne kleinere Bühne als am One, was mich wundert. Das One X+ hab ich noch nicht gehört. Allerdings haben M8, LG G2 und G3 nochmal bessere Chips - was aber jetzt gerade wurscht ist


----------



## Darkseth (8. Oktober 2014)

Das One X+ dürfte hier deutlich schlechter sein.
Nur ein mittelmäßiger Nvidia Audio chip "dank" dem schlechten Tegra 3 prozessor, und dazu ein relativ hohes Grundrauschen.
Weiß ich noch vom damaligen Konkurrenz, Galaxy S3, dass dieses ein gutes stück besser/sauberer war.


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Oktober 2014)

@Thallassa 
Hast du auch schon bemerkt das sich die Klangcharakteristik je nach Tip beim Havi auch deutlich verändert?


----------



## Thallassa (8. Oktober 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> @Thallassa
> Hast du auch schon bemerkt das sich die Klangcharakteristik je nach Tip beim Havi auch deutlich verändert?


 
Dass das so ist, versteht sich von selbst. Leider passt mir aber nur ein paar Tips richtig, von daher wären Tests mit anderen, die mir nicht passen Mumpitz, da sich der Klang hier maximal ins Negative ändert.


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Oktober 2014)

Welche nimmst du denn ich hab immer die schaumstoff dinger benutzt.  Ich werde mir wohl irgendwann mal andere schaumstofftips dazu kaufen weil die aus Silikon vertrage ich gar nicht


----------



## Thallassa (8. Oktober 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Welche nimmst du denn ich hab immer die schaumstoff dinger benutzt.  Ich werde mir wohl irgendwann mal andere schaumstofftips dazu kaufen weil die aus Silikon vertrage ich gar nicht


 
Ich teste gerade die größen, weichen Silikon. Ich nehme allerdings bisher bevorzugt die mittelgroßen harten Silikontips - wie bei meinen Westone auch ^^


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Das One X+ dürfte hier deutlich schlechter sein.
> Nur ein mittelmäßiger Nvidia Audio chip "dank" dem schlechten Tegra 3 prozessor, und dazu ein relativ hohes Grundrauschen.
> Weiß ich noch vom damaligen Konkurrenz, Galaxy S3, dass dieses ein gutes stück besser/sauberer war.


 
Ich habe mal einen Test gefunden, wo das genaue Gegenteil gesagt wurde. Besser als das S3...
Eigenartig. Finde den leider nicht mehr.
Es war jedenfalls ein Blindtest. One X (ohne +), S3, und 2 iPhones. Glaub, das 5er und das 4s. Oder 4 und 4s.
Ranking war am Schluss: iPhone - iPhone - One X - S3.
Hatten afaik recht gutes Messequipment und Blindtests mit einem KH in der 200-300€ Klasse (Vermutlich hochohmiger On Ear ohne KHV -> irgendwie dumm, da zählt die Ausgangsleistung irgendwann mehr als der DAC...).
Das X+ sollte gleich klingen. Hat ja den selben Prozessor in einer neueren Revision. Wobei, ich dachte immer, Handys hätten einen externen DAC eingebaut?
Macht das echt der nutzlose Tegra? 

Der Hammer ist das X+ jedenfalls nicht. Aber so schlecht finde ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Thallassa (8. Oktober 2014)

Oh Mann, die Havis sind schon kompliziert... Tests mit verschiedenen Tips (Hatte die im Beutel übersehen ) und verschiedenen Quellen... Selbst an der Essence One klingen sie recht gut (Da haben sie am meisten Impact) allerdings gib's da wieder andere Probleme... Grml, manchmal macht's man sich selbst kompliziert.
Aber Waldemar, danke nochmal für die Leihgabe


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Oktober 2014)

Hehe gerne, bei der Vielzahl an Tips die man bekommt ist es auch kein Wunder das einpaar unter gehn ^^ ich überlege mir grade die vsonic vsd3s zukaufen aber das ist z.Z.  leider nicht drin aber naja vielleicht gibt's die ja als Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

Bislang lese ich keine Bedenken/Einwände betreffs der Havis?
Dann werde ich zuschlagen, wenn es in dem Preisbereich nix Besseres gibt 

Muss nur schauen, ob ich mein PayPal Konto auflade (dauert halt 2 Tage), oder meinen Vater so lange nerve, bis ich seine Kreditkarte leihen darf


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Oktober 2014)

Der Havi ist super, kaufen kaufen kaufen!


----------



## soth (9. Oktober 2014)

Was gibt es denn noch für (günstigere) Alternativen von den gängigen Herstellern? Ich würde das Teil schon gerne vorher Probe hören.
Für mich dürfte es auch ruhig ein bisschen basslastig sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hätte ich wohl auch so gemacht, aber die sind mir musikalisch zu "ausgefallen" (jedenfalls je nach Album), als dass ich die fix dem Rock zuordnen würde.



Ohne jetzt ein dedizierter Pink Floyd Kenner zu sein, würde ich aber schon behaupten, dass die nix gemacht haben was aus dem Bereich Rock fallen würde. Künstler, die wirklich in verschiedenen Genren zu Hause sind bzw. Werke veröffentlicht haben sind extrem rar. Zappa und Sting würden mir da spontan einfallen, wenn ich ein wenig Zeit haben sicher noch der eine oder andere, aber Pink Floyd? Eher nicht.


----------



## ebastler (9. Oktober 2014)

Okay, Havis sind bestellt. Mal schauen, wie lange die bis zu mir brauchen 

EDIT: Wurden eben abgeschickt! Ich hasse Warten


----------



## Thallassa (9. Oktober 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn noch für (günstigere) Alternativen von den gängigen Herstellern? Ich würde das Teil schon gerne vorher Probe hören.
> Für mich dürfte es auch ruhig ein bisschen basslastig sein.


 
Xiaomi Piston, Soundmagic E10. Sind auch beide so. Ansonsten die Havi B3 Pro II, sind bassstärker, es fehlt ihnen im Vergleich zu den Pro1 aber bisschen an Auflösung. Nicht weiter tragisch, wenn man den geringen Preis bedenkt - und ich bin vom Klang der Pro1, in Anbetracht des Preises wohlgemerkt, hin und weg. Macht man wirklich nichts falsch mit, zumal die teureren Alternativen der "gängigen" Hersteller auch nicht viel besser sind. Zwar haben manche im Head-Fi imho maßlos übertrieben, den B3 auf Niveau des Ue900 zu setzen, aber besser als die z.B. Shure 215 und RHA750 sind die Pro1 zumindest allemal, ich finde, etwa auf Niveau der Brainwavz B2 oder Hifiman RE-400. Ich hatte letztens vom Pro2 ne Review gelesen, bei dem er etwa gleich gut wie der RHA750 wegkam.


----------



## soth (10. Oktober 2014)

Naja, die Beiden finde ich hier sicherlich auch nicht zum Probe hören ...
Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich mich in diesem Preisbereich überhaupt nicht (mehr) auskenne


----------



## Thallassa (10. Oktober 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Naja, die Beiden finde ich hier sicherlich auch nicht zum Probe hören ...
> Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich mich in diesem Preisbereich überhaupt nicht (mehr) auskenne


 
Ja, das Problem ist halt, dass die ganz mainstreamigen IEM-Hersteller nicht an diese Qualität der chinesischen "Underdogs" rankommen. Vergleichbar vom Klang her wäre der Philips TX2, zumindest was die "allgemeine Qualität " angeht, sehr ähnlich zum Xiaomi Piston - der Piston ist allerdings nochmal dunkler abgestimmt, der TX2 ist Philips-Typisch obenrum recht hell. Wenn du den Philips S1 in die Hand bekommst, dann wäre der ein Stück unter den Havi B3 Pro, was die Pro II betrifft, die ja noch eher was für dich wären, kann ich's nicht einschätzen (würde aber ähnliches Niveau vermuten)


----------



## Icedaft (17. Oktober 2014)

Kennt die einer? 
*http://www.amazon.com/TTPOD-Definition-Dynamic-Professional-Earphone/dp/B00L510RC4/ref=pd_rhf_dp_s_cp_8_2DH0?ie=UTF8&refRID=16QCADSCHQ74GW374QMT*


----------



## JJ Walker (17. Oktober 2014)

Hi. Kann mir vll jemand allgemein was zu der marke technics sagen? Habe gerade im keller einen  Technics Stereo integrated DC Amplifier SU-V3 gefunden.  Werd ihn wenn ich fertig bin mal an meine Dali  anschließen.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Oktober 2014)

War damals eine der guten Marken neben Kenwood, Luxman, Pioneer etc.. Grundsolide Technik.


----------



## JJ Walker (17. Oktober 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> War damals eine der guten Marken neben Kenwood, Luxman, Pioneer etc.. Grundsolide Technik.



Ah. Grad rausgefunden: 81/82 wurde der gefertigt.  Hat damals ca. 600DM gekostet. Hat 2x50Watt Ausgangsleistung und 8Ohm. Passt ja ziemlich gut zu meinen Dali Zensor1.  Hab ihn grad gereinigt äußerlich.  Sieht in dienjahre gekommen aus. Aber das beste. Er geht und das nicht schlecht.alle schalter aus metall und sehr hochwertig. Leider fehlt der Lautstärke Regler.  Bau jetzt einen aus Holz auf die schnelle.  Das fluoreszierende Powermeter find ich sehr schick und auch diese anzeige funktioniert sehr gut. Kann man schön alles nachregeln(was auch nötig ist wieb ich gerade feststelle. Warum hat mein dad den nur vor 10 jahren in den keller.        ACH ich bin glücklich endlich wieder musik hören zu können,  da mein denon dra 35 immer noch defekt ist.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Oktober 2014)

Nicht alles was alt ist, ist schlecht....


----------



## JJ Walker (17. Oktober 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Nicht alles was alt ist, ist schlecht....



Zum Glück.  Ich bin echt froh über so alte Technik.  Vorallem die alten cd s von 68 88 hören sich richtig gut an. Auch die aktuellen. Bei denen muss ich selber weniger einstellen. Aber irgendwie fehlt da was wenn ich mit geschlossene n augen höre.  Ich weis nich was aber irgebdwas hort sich da falsch oder fehlend an. Auser bei meiner  Led Zeppelin cd.             Alte Technik zum anfassen und rumfummeln is cool.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Oktober 2014)

Zum Teil findet man unter den älteren Sachen noch richtige Schätze. Um die auszustechen müsste man heute richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen. Etwa die älteren Kenwood (KA907er/KA9100er rum) oder Onkyo (A-5 bis A-10) sind grundsolide verarbeitet und haben mehr als ausreichend Power. Kaputt bekommt man sie eh nur, wenn man es drauf anlegt . Und wenn mans mal geschafft hat, sind die so simpel aufgebaut, dass man mit etwas Kenntnis in Elektronik ruhigen Gewissens selber an die Sache herangehen kann.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2014)

Klar kann man alte Geräte - vor allem Verstärker und Plattenspieler - heute noch gut nutzen (bei uns im Haushalt haben beide Kinder einen alten rega planet, zudem einer einen rega brio und dann steht noch ein alter cyrrus rum...). Aber im Vergleich zu aktuellen Geräten in einem vergleichbaren Preissegment (und auch 1-2 darunter) tun die keinen Stich mehr. Wenn man günstig drankommt (kommt man ja meistens) kann das ein echtes Schnäppchen sein. Aber zu verklärt sollte man es nicht angehen und sich im klaren sein, dass Technik nunmal auch da nicht stehen bleibt.

Bei Lautsprechern ist es besonders eklatant. Da sind drei Effekte (von vielen) deutlich zu sehen. Einmal die unweigerliche Alterung der beweglichen Teile mit der daraus resultierenden Parameterveränderung und dann die heute wesentlich besseren Chassis und nicht zuletzt die Möglichkeit das Ganze im Vorfeld am Rechner zu simulieren und optimieren! Weniger Klirr, höhere Belastbarkeit, bessere Natürlichkeit... sind die Folge. Verstärkerkillende 3-4 Wege Boxen gibts heute auch nicht mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> 3-4 Wege Boxen gibts heute auch nicht mehr.


  Also es gibt noch genug 3-4 Wege Boxen.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also es gibt noch genug 3-4 Wege Boxen.


 
Das habe ich auch nirgends geschrieben - wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann bitte nicht sinnverzerrend! Danke!


----------



## Icedaft (17. Oktober 2014)

" Verstärkerkillende 3-4 Wege Boxen gibts heute auch nicht mehr." Darauf kam es ihm an...


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2014)

Ganz genau. 

Einer der Fortschritte ist eben auch, dass man heute keine telefonzellengroße Boxen mit x-schwer zu beherrschenden Wegen, lausigem Wirkungsgrad und Impedanzen nahe des Kurzschlusses mehr braucht um ordentlich Musik zu hören.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Oktober 2014)

30l BR mit 2 mal Andrian Audio A130 8Ohm, Breitband OHNE Weiche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bauplan und Teileliste habe ich schon angefragt, reiche ich nach.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2014)

Sieht interessant aus, wobei so ne Lösung sicher mit ordentlich Problemen zu kämpfen hat. Die BB laufen dann ja auch im HT parallel? Das führt zu einem schwierigen Abstrahlverhalten nebst Kammfiltereffekten


----------



## Icedaft (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe sie selbst noch nicht gehört. Sobald ich nähere Infos habe, gebe ich laut - kenne zufällig den Entwickler der Chassis persönlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2014)

Also BB ohne Weich lass ich mir ja gefallen, aber 2?! Wo soll da der Vorteil sein? MMn hat das nur Nachteile - habs aber auch natürlich net gehört.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Oktober 2014)

Was ich gelesen habe ist, das sie ein Peak bei 10.ooo hz haben sollen, Hochtonunterstützung wäre vielleicht nicht ganz verkehrt... Ein Andrian Audio würde sich dazu anbieten.


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2014)

Um Peaks würde ich mir da weniger Sorgen machen ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nirgends geschrieben - wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann bitte nicht sinnverzerrend! Danke!


 Ups. Hatte das mehr oder weniger nur so überflogen.

Wobei jeder halbwegs aktuelle AVR und Verstärker ja nen Überlastschutz+Überhitzungsschutz hat, den kann man so oft auslösen wie man will ohne das etwas passiert.


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2014)

Das ist schön, aber Musik hören ist so nicht wirklich möglich.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Oktober 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Hi. Kann mir vll jemand allgemein was zu der marke technics sagen? Habe gerade im keller einen  Technics Stereo integrated DC Amplifier SU-V3 gefunden.  Werd ihn wenn ich fertig bin mal an meine Dali  anschließen.


 
Ohh lecker nen SU-V3 
Gehört auch zu meiner Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bj 1981, einer der lezten echten Class A ( obwohl schon die bezeichnung New Class AA vorhanden ist ) ein echter kleiner Bolide, 2*50W RMS an 4ohm. 2 Ohm Laststabil. Wohl Dimensioniertes Netzteil, gut Dimensionierte Sieb Elkos, kann im Bass bereich enorm druck aufbauen und hat ne sehr gute Basskontrolle im 2 ohm bereich, einer der wenigen Amps die mit meinen Infinitys perfekt klar kommt. Sehr homogener klang dank des Class aufbau. Allerdings ein Stromfresser der sich für die 100W gesamtleistung gute 550W aus der Steckdose genehmigt. Fast unzerstörbare Potis dank gekapselter ALPS Potis. Problematisch können die eingangs Wahlschalter werden, sind die hinüber kann man es fast vergessen die wieder hinzubekommen. Ich mag ihn sehr, er harmoniert vorallem auch sehr sehr gut mit meinen Saba Greencones, klanglich einem reinen Röhrenamp verdammt aehnlich.

PS : Ja meine Infinity Kappa Super sind jene 4 Wege Amp Killer die im Bassbereich unter 2Ohm kommen, trotzdem klingen sie geil, allgemein können alte Speaker sehr geil klingen, zumindest für meinen geschmack. Grade letzt wieder nen Audio Techniker verblüft mit meinen 50 jahre alten Saba Greencones, der wollt mir einfach nicht glauben das nen Konus Hochtöner nen klang erzeugen kann der einem Baendchen Hochtöner das wasser reichen kann und das mit billigster erster order Frequenzweiche.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Oktober 2014)

Der hohe Verbrauch ist bei Class A Verstärkern doch üblich, oder?

Aber optisch geht das ja gar nicht, da muss noch mal jemand ran. Ist ja schon ein echtes Schätzchen, schade dass man ihm das nicht direkt ansieht.

Ich hatte mal ein Kassettendeck von Technics, das lief ewig ohne Probleme, bis ich es dann doch irgendwann nicht mehr gebraucht habe. Klangtechnisch hatte ich keinen Vergleich, aber solide war das Teil ohne Ende.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja ist Class A Typisch, wobei man hier nochmal unterscheiden muss zwischen eintakt und gegentakt aufbau. Eintakt hat nen enormen Stromverbrauch, Gegentakt nicht ganz so heftig.  

Ich weis das der Optisch nicht mehr der schönste ist, das lag einfach dadran das ich ihn beim entrümpeln unter nem haufen "müll" gefunden hab und ich hab so viel offene Baustellen was Amps angeht ( das ja nur nen winzig kleiner bruchteil insgesammt hab ich 13 oder 14 Verstaerker ) Genauso bei meiner Lautsprecher Sammlung ( die 23 stk umfasst ), aber ich sag mal so das ist Patina  Und wenn man noch selbstaendig ist, dann ist man manchmal doch ganz froh einfach nur noch die füße hochzulegen den klang zu geniesen und die Augen zuzumachen. Im fordergrund steht für mich immer erstmal das sie Technisch einwandfrei sind.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ja meine Infinity Kappa Super sind jene 4 Wege Amp Killer die im Bassbereich unter 2Ohm kommen, trotzdem klingen sie geil, allgemein können alte Speaker sehr geil klingen, zumindest für meinen geschmack. Grade letzt wieder nen Audio Techniker verblüft mit meinen 50 jahre alten Saba Greencones, der wollt mir einfach nicht glauben das nen Konus Hochtöner nen klang erzeugen kann der einem Baendchen Hochtöner das wasser reichen kann und das mit billigster erster order Frequenzweiche.


 
Wie gesagt, die Dinger klingen schon gut. Aber wenn du neben deine Kappas ein entsprechend vergleichbares aktuelles Modell stellst, dann hört man den Unterschied eben auch. Dazu klingt ein Verstärker eben auch unangestrengter, wenn er nicht am niederen Wirkungsgrad nebst Kurzschlussimpedanz schwitzen muss, sondern locker flockig so ein Teil betreiben kann. Gerade ein Class A Teil ist mit nem höheren Wirkungsgrad ob der recht geringen Leistung keineswegs abgeneigt.

Was die Green Cones angeht, so sind die ja nicht umsonst Vorbild für diverse neuzeitlichen BBs (siehe die Seas Exotic Linie). Klanglich sind die faszinierend, aber eben auch in bestimmten Punkten limitiert. Nicht zuletzt ist die Breitbandigkeit eben nicht so breitbandig wie es bei einem modernen BB der Fall wäre. Dazu kommt der natürlich nicht (wie allerdings auch kein aktueller BB) an das Auflösungsvermögen eines dedizierten HTs oder gar eines Bändchens ran. Obendrein ist die Belastbarkeitsgrenze schnell erreicht (bei dem Wirkungsgrad aber kein Thema), das Verzerrungsverhalten nach heutigen Maßstäben lausig, Partialschwingungen im großen Stil vorhanden,... Tolle, faszinierende Stücke, aber eben nicht mehr up to date. Wenn man einen modernen 8" BB a la B200 von Visaton oder den oben erwähnten Seas nimmt, dann bekommt man halt einfach bessere Lautsprecher raus.

Moderne Enwicklungstools zur Entwicklung, Simulation und Messung von Chassis, Weichen und auch ganzen Lautsprechern standen früher einfach nicht zur Verfügung. Das hat das Ganze schwerer gemacht und viel mehr trial and error verlangt. Heute kann man vieles davon viel einfacher am Rechner im Vorfeld machen und damit auch leichter voroptimieren bzw. mal schnell zig Varianten durchrechnen lassen. Damit werden die Ergebnisse zwangsläufig besser - genau wie in allen anderen Technikbranchen eben auch.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Oktober 2014)

ich sag mal so, ich steh halt echt auf den Klang der alten Lautsprecher, das wird eben schnell deutlich wenn man sieht was ich so rumstehen hab,  Die Greencones sind übrigens 2 Wege, Nicht nur Saba hat die früher in den Röhrenradios verbaut, 1960 hat Telefunken ein Paar Lautsprecher entwickelt mit der Greencone bestückung, das sind dann die bekannten Ovalen Breitbaender gepaart mit den GreenCone Konus Hochtönern ( ich hab glücklicherweise die Alnico Variante ) und eben diese Hochtöner schaffen es wirklich so Luftig aufgelöst zu spielen wie z.b die Baendchen von meinen Kappas. Das ist echt sehr erstaunlich. Die Speaker reihe mit den Greencone von Telefunken nennt sich "Tonsaeule" erstaunlich ist das es zu diesen Lautprechern noch eine art Subwoofer gibt optional, denn hier haben die Greencone BB wirklich ihre schwaechen sie kommen nicht Tief runter, und all zu hoch kommen sie auch nicht da hast du schon recht, aber daher gabs ja eben extra noch die Greencone Hochtöner. Ich liebe sie auf jeden fall, nutze sie vorwiegend für Rockige sachen oder Klassische Musik und das an nem Class A Amp oder Röhrenamp... traumhaft sag ich nur.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2014)

Es spricht nicht wirklich für das Bändchen in den Kappas, wenn sie net besser auflösen als der Greencone HT. 

Ich weiß natürlich, dass es von den GCs mehr gab als nur BBs, aber vor allem diese finde ich erwähnenswert. Die anderen sind mMn wirklich nur was für Liebhaber wie dich. Die haben ihre Stärken sind aber nicht so universal wie eben moderne Komponenten.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Oktober 2014)

Naja also auch gegen andere, gut ganz so dolle wie z.b die Jet Baendchen von Elac sind sie nicht. Und so übel sind die Emit Baendchen von den Kappas auch nich, es sind exakt die gleichen die auch in den Infinity IRS zum einsatz kommen, und die sind nun wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern. 
Oder sagen wirs mal anders ich hab noch nie einen Konus Hochtöner gehört der so gut auflöst wie jene von den GC. Wobei die aus meinen Grundig Audiorama auch nicht von schlechten eltern sind.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Naja also auch gegen andere, gut ganz so dolle wie z.b die Jet Baendchen von Elac sind sie nicht. Und so übel sind die Emit Baendchen von den Kappas auch nich, es sind exakt die gleichen die auch in den Infinity IRS zum einsatz kommen, und die sind nun wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern.


 
Aber auch nicht mehr wirklich state of the art. Bei Bändchen hat in den letzten paar Jahren ein regelrechter Boom eingesetzt. Seither gibts zum einen richtig geile Neuentwicklungen (z.B. von Mundorf) zum anderen aber auch absolut bezahlbare Teile, die es möglich machen für recht kleines Geld super Boxen zu bauen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (18. Oktober 2014)

So wie es aussieht wird der Pono Player nun bald auf den Markt kommen.
"High-End-Audio-Player" Pono vorgestellt | heise online
Hat sich jemand von euch damit beschäftigt oder den gar gebacked? Vorfreude oder eh egal?


----------



## Thallassa (18. Oktober 2014)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht wird der Pono Player nun bald auf den Markt kommen.
> "High-End-Audio-Player" Pono vorgestellt | heise online
> Hat sich jemand von euch damit beschäftigt oder den gar gebacked? Vorfreude oder eh egal?


 
Ziemlicher Marketingquatsch, meiner Ansicht nach. Dieses Mp3-Gehate ist einfach furchtbar, zumal viele dann glauben, dass ihr Bushido-Zeugs auf ihren 20€-Stöpseln supertoll klingt  Nicht, dass Lossless-Files nicht ihre Existenzberechtigungen hätten oder man keinen Unterschied hören kann, aber es ist auch nicht alles Gold, was 2048 kb/s und 24 bit auf 192 khz hat.

Kritisch demgegenüber bin ich aber auch, weil es a) kein Novum ist, dass ein bezahlbarer Player FLAC und andere Lossless-Files spielen kann b) weil die sich nichtmal die Mühe gemacht haben die technischen Daten zu veröffentlichen und c) weil Neil Young ohnehin so einen Arsch voll Geld hat, dass die Kickstarter-Kampagne für den Player eher ne Sparmaßnahme sowie von Kundschaft bezahltes Marketing war.


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Oktober 2014)

Der Pono ist einfach sinnlos, da hol ich mir lieber den FiiO X5 oder iBasso DX50 und hab nahezu die selben Features und vielleicht auch noch ne bessere Tauglichkeit für Multi-BA In-Ears.

Ach ja, weil es Zappa und dekay grade von Breitbändern hatten, hat schon mal jemand Field Coil Driver gehört?

Ich bin da drauf durch diese Firma aufmerksam geworden und hab dann gesehen dass die ihre Produkte im Ultra-High-End Bereich ansiedeln (deren größter Treiber, der F9E, kostet 50k$ das Paar...).

Können die Teile wirklich so extrem gut sein? ODer fährt man in der Preisklasse mit nem Mehrwegesystem oder nem Koax besser?

Interessiert mich nur mal, weil gute BBs ja immer für ihre Natürlichkeit gefeiert werden....


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Können die Teile wirklich so extrem gut sein? ODer fährt man in der Preisklasse mit nem Mehrwegesystem oder nem Koax besser?


 
Die Teile können schon gut sein, ich hab die nicht gehört und kann nur mutmaßen. Generell ist die Technik natürlich geil und soweit ich weiß auch früher (gaaanz früher) Standard. Ist nicht der Bass der ganz großen Focal Utopia auch so gemacht? Ein Vorteil ist eben, dass man die TSP (bzw. Teile davon) quasi einstellen kann bis es zur Anforderung (Gehäuse, Raum,...) passt.

Aber ab ner bestimmten Preisklasse lässt sich die Kalkulation eh nicht mehr mit der Preisgestaltung rechtfertigen. Das ist noch schlimmer wie bei Autos. Es ist halt Luxus so ein Teil zu haben - es muss gefallen. Bei Lautsprechern wird meiner Erfahrung nach oberhalb von vlt. 20k nicht mehr wirklich besser. Es wird halt aufwändiger und mitunter auch spleeniger. Wenn einem das gefällt - bitte, wenn nicht, dann braucht man es ja nicht zu kaufen.

Problem im Ultra HighEnd sind auch die Stückzahlen. Da werden ja nur ne Hand voll gebaut und die komplette Entwicklung muss auf ein paar Stück umgelegt werden. Das machts dann eben noch teurer als es ohnehin ist.


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Oktober 2014)

> Ist nicht der Bass der ganz großen Focal Utopia auch so gemacht?



Ja stimmt, die Grande Utopia BE hat unten auch nen Elektromagneten drin stecken.



> Ein Vorteil ist eben, dass man die TSP (bzw. Teile davon) quasi  einstellen kann bis es zur Anforderung (Gehäuse, Raum,...) passt.



Ja, das ist genial. Dann wäre doch ein Aktiver-LS mit lauter Elektromagnetisch Getriebenen Chassis und ner sehr guten Weiche das Nonplusultra, oder?

Das mit den Stückzahlen ist halt ein Nachteil, ein anderer ist, dass man so ein paar exotische Hersteller sehr selten auf Messen etc. antrifft, ich würde gerne mal ein paar LS hören die kaum bekannt sind wie z.B. die Feastrex LS, die Tidal Piano, mal welche von den Kleineren Silbersand LS oder die B&M Prime 8 oder 14. ODer auch mal Eigenbauten mit den Accuton Chassis oder den Top-Chassis aus der Seas Excel Linie.

Aber die Hersteler zeigen entweder nur ihre LS die so viel kosten wie ein ziemlich großes Einfamilienhaus oder sind halt gar nicht auf den Messen anwesend....


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> ziemlich großes Einfamilienhaus


 
In der fränkischen Provinz vlt. - ich denke es gibt schon Gegenden in denen ein ziemlich großes Einfamilienhaus nicht für den Gegenwert eines Lautsprechers zu bekommen ist. Sieht man mal von den richtigen Exoten unter den Boxen für ne Mio oder so ab (um Stuttgart, München oder Frankfurt herum dürfte aber selbst da der "Sieg" ans Haus gehen )


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja ok, hier sinds etwas andere Preise, bei uns im Ort würde man für die Kohle fast ne Villa bekommen


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2014)

Alles andere hätte mich überrascht. Ich kenne Schweinfurt und war beruflich schon in 2 der 3 Firmen die es da gibt zu Besuch...


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Oktober 2014)

Jup, schöne Stadt, nur gibts da keine brauchbaren HiFi Händler, der nächste ist Schlegelmilch in Hassfurt, mal schauen ob da mal wieder ne Präsentation ist.

Denn grade das Personal ist sehr freundlich.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Oktober 2014)

ich versuche grade DIY Cinch-Kabel zu planen. Kennt jemand gute und günstige Alternativen zu Neutrik Steckern? Ich will mal wissen wie gutes CAT6A klingt


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ich versuche grade DIY Cinch-Kabel zu planen. Kennt jemand gute und günstige Alternativen zu Neutrik Steckern? Ich will mal wissen wie gutes CAT6A klingt


Mein Dad hat da ziemlich gute... Sind ein Nachbau von irgendeinem sündhaft teuren Cinch Stecker, kosten aber nur 2-3€ das Stück. Sehr hochwertige verarbeitung, finde die super.
Kann danach mal schauen, wie die heißen, aber momentan kriege ich micb nicht motiviert, aufzustehen.


----------



## Flitze-Katze (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> warum sind bestehen die ganzen 5.1 Headset aus soviel Plastik
> bis jetzt ist mir jedes nach spätestens 13 Monaten zerbrochen
> egal ob von Speedlink oder einem von 2 anderen Herstellern die ich schon hatte
> wenigstens habe ich das letzt zum PCGH Abo dazu bekommen
> ...


 


Also, mein Speed-Link Headset hat jetzt schon etliche 5-6-7 Jahre auf meinem Kopf gehuckt ... und ist noch immer nicht zerbrochen.Im Spass gefragt: trampelst du manchmal darauf herum ?  Im Ernst, das Speed-Link Headset ist/war mit der kleinen und preisgünstigen audigy2 NX Soundblaster betrieben, ein Notbehelf und für das gehörte player 5.1 Tongeplätscher in half-life ganz brauchbar.Mit einem hochwertigen Plattenspieler "befeuert"...eher "very bad" in allen Tonlagen des High-Fi. Hierfür ist dann ein teurer Kopfhörerspezialist a la Sennheiser oder AKG oder B&W besser geeignet. So ähnlich wie - Vergleiche hinken immer - wenn man zwar schnelle Runden mit 'nem Golf I auf dem Nürburgring drehen kann...aber mit 'nem Werks-Audi/BMW/Ferrari/Porsche etc., geht es bedeutend genussvoller über die Rennstrecke...die sind - ähnlich wie die HiFi-Stereo-Kopfhörer zum Musikhören - hier besser auf die Strecke abgestimmt.Darüber hinaus haben die auch bedeutend mehr PS - oder amps - unter der Haube bzw. in der Hörmuschel...Zur Zeit zergrübele ich mir auch den Kopf mit welcher Soundmaschine ich meinen neuen Spiele PC ausrüsten werde... Nebenbei angemerkt: die arme treue soundblaster ist vor kurzem "abgeraucht" .. sehr ominös: ich lud irgend so ein Video..You tube ? herunter, wo man erklärt bekam wie so eine Panorama Bildbearbeitung funktioniert...und zugleich startete das video im life-stream..ich hörte kurz zwei Stimmen welche sich überlagerten und dann war die Soundkarte hin: gibt keinen Mucks mehr von sich - auch komplette Deinstallierung der creative Treiber und Neuinstallation der Karte konnte sie nicht zum Leben erwecken. Sehr ärgerlich sowas - war wohl kurzfristig überfordert die Kleine.
"richtig Musik hört man besser mit einer richtigen Anlage die einem richtig den Bass am ganzen Körper spüren lassen kann..." Jau, und die Nachbarn auch...Wie sagte schon der olle Wilhelm Busch - ich meine den deutschen Comic-Zeichner, den mit "Max und Moritz", und nicht den Ami Bush,: "Musik ist öfter mit Geräusch verbunden..!"
Am besten ist Musik "selber machen" ... ach, und die billigen Teile taugen was ? Mmh, ich durfte mal bei einem Hi-Fi Verrückten dessen Anlage "abhören" ... vermutlich so'ne 20000 Euronen Hüper-Düper Luxus-Hobby-vom-Feinsten Sound-Maschine.Nachdem ich d i e  in ihrem ganzen tonalen Aus-DRUCK gehört hatte - fand ich meine eigene Musikanlage sehr be...schei..den.Man muss aber notgedrungen mit dem auskommen was Mann bezahlen kann und den Nachbarn gefällt's auch: "Wenn die Bilder nicht von den Wänden fallen"
Übrigens sollen die Plex-Kino-Multi-Surroundanlagen irrsinnig teuer sein - da kriegt man was zu hören für sein Eintrittsgeld.
Bischen lang geworden, sorry     HUCH .. wo bin ich hier auf einmal gelandet ... wohl das Flugdeck für die Hi-Fi Überflieger und wo ist der "SchumiGSG9" geblieben ? "Fühl mi hier so aalan - I möcht hoam na Fürstenfeld"


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich verwende sehr oft die Neutrik (also die mit der gefederten Masse) und bin da sehr zufrieden mit. Sowohl von der Verarbeitung als auch von der Haptik toll. Letzt habe ich mich mal zu den WBT NextGen hinreissen lassen. Ebenfalls toll verarbeitet, aber zum konfektionieren nicht so einfach zu verarbeiten wie die Neutrik. Klanglich sind dann aber die WBTs wiederum ein Stück vorn (dafür hab ich die ja verwendet um das mal zu ermitteln). Ich würde von den Neutriks jedenfalls "nach unten" nicht abweichen wollen. Bei Boxen verwende ich auch gerne deren Stecker, dann allerdings die Speakons - einfach ein Traum!

Was nimmst du denn für Kabel? Das RG142 ist ja mittlerweile schon fast legendäe für DIY Cinchkabel. Ich habe das schon (kilo)meterweise verbaut. Ist rundum ne feine Sache und auch sehr angenehm im Klang. Die doppelte Schirmung ist aber zum konfektionieren nunja sagen wir mal blöd...


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Oktober 2014)

das 1aTTack CAT6a Cat 6A SSTP 500 Mhz Netzwerkkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Versuch macht gluch


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Versuch macht gluch


 
So ist es


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich hol mir mal Popcorn und verkneife mir jeglichen weiteren Kommentar zum aktuellen Thema...


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Oktober 2014)

In erster Linie macht der Versuch in diesem Fall ärmer.

Audio: HiFi-Kabel - Cinchkabel, Lautsprecherkabel, Netzkabel, laufrichtungsgebundene Kabel, Silberkabel

Wer meint, trotzdem einen Unterschied zu hören, kann ja gerne mal seine Kabel einpacken und am wissenschaftlichen Blindtest des Users Himmelsmaler aus dem Hifi-Forum teilnehmen. Da gibts auch ne ganz nette Summe Geld als Belohnung, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sollte man es tatsächlich schaffen, den Test zu bestehen. Und von den ganzen Kabelklangjüngern hats bisher noch keiner geschafft.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Oktober 2014)

Kann man machen, oder man macht einfach daheim selber einen DBT mit nem Helfer und entscheidet das für sich selbst. Der Weg hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren zig mal mit Freunden zu diversen Themen bewährt. Dabei wird immer bei dem Testhörer gearbeitet mit dessen Anlage in dessen Räumlichkeiten und dessen Musik. Die Trefferquote ist nicht zu jedem Thema eindeutig aber oftmals verblüffend. Ich ziehe daher diesen Weg vor und muss niemand anderem etwas beweisen - warum auch!?


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Oktober 2014)

Leute ich brauche 10cm und 20cm Kabel, die nicht gleich 50€ kosten 

Ich bin selber Elektroniker


----------



## wiitii1000 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mal behaupten Kupfer bleibt Kupfer und wird es auch immer bleiben, egal wie teuer. ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2014)

Das Kupfer ist nicht das Thema (wobei es da auch Unterschiede gibt, von der Reinheit angefangen über die molekulare Struktur, Eigenspannungen...), der Aufbau, das Dielektrikum, der Querschnitt usw. spielen da auch mit rein. Frag mich nicht was einen wie großen Einfluss hat, da gibts zig Ansichten und Theorien dazu. 

Ein Punkt, der immer wieder angeführt wird ist, dass der Frequenzbereich in dem sich die Musik befindet mit 10 Oktaven wesentlich größer ist als bei jeder anderen Kabelanwendung. Zudem von fast Gleichstrom ausgehend bis in den Ultraschallbereich geht. Für diese beiden Bereiche gibt es unterschiedliche Theorien und es lässt sich keine so 100%ig über den ganzen Bereich anwenden. Effekte wie Skin oder Proximity (schreibt man das so?) sind durch die große Frequenzspreizung auch deutlich unterschiedlich im Bass wie im Hochon - wenngleich auch nicht riesig... Jedenfalls ein Thema bei dem viele mitreden (wollen) und die allerwenigsten es wirklich können (ich jedenfalls nicht). Ich habe im erweiterten Bekanntenkreis Entwickler solcher Kabel (Physiker und E-Techniker) die zu dem Thema stundenlang fundiert jeden ermüden können, der aus versehen nachfragt...

Mir persönlich ist das auch egal, ich verstehe viele andere Dinge im täglichen Leben auch nicht zur Gänze und nutze dennoch entsprechende Geräte. Es ist doch ganz simpel. Ausprobieren und selber entscheiden. Der eine merkt einen Unterschied, der andere nicht. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen Geld für etwas auszugeben von dem er nichts hat! Ich entscheide bei Hifi Geräten jedweder Couleur seit Jahren nur nach entsprechender Verblindung über Kauf oder Nicht-Kauf. Damit bin ich gefeit davor unnütz Geld auszugeben. Wenn jeder so verfahren würde bräuchte man die Diskussion nicht führen.


----------



## wiitii1000 (20. Oktober 2014)

Da stimm ich dir zu, bei mir wären auch die Kabel das letze, auf das ich achten würde. Es stellt sich auch dir Frage, bis wohin das mit dem Frequenzbereich sinnvoll ist. Der Mensch hört im Durschnitt bis zu 20Khz, da nützt mir ein Kabel, dass bis zu 50KHz übertragen kann relativ wenig.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2014)

50kHz wäre dann ja auch die 11. Oktave. Ob es die braucht (gilt ja generell für alle Hifi Komponenten) darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Es geht dabei auch nicht zwingend um die Hörbarkeit sondern eher um die Anstiegszeit und die Impulsverarbeitung. Da hört man schon, ob eine Kette (Kabel sind nicht das Thema, die können auch im MHz Bereich übertragen wenn man sie entsprechend beschickt) eine eher niedrige obere Grenzfrequenz hat oder nicht. 

Wer mal Spectral Komponenten hören durfte (und ich meine nicht die Möbel aus Bietigheim) der weiß was ich meine, die klingen wirklich wahnsinnig gut - und dass obwohl sie der allgemeinen Meinung entgegen treten und eine sehr rigorose Gegenkopplung einsetzen... Das Interessante im Hifi / HighEnd Bereich ist, dass es z.T. Entwickler mit diametral entgegengesetzten Meinungen gibt und am Ende bei Beiden faszinierende und sehr gute Geräte herauskommen. Da gilt echt, das viele Wege nach Rom führen!


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2014)

Nicht das ich es mir jeh leisten könnte so etwas zu besitzen, das mal "anhören dürfen" ist bzw. wäre schon mal was besonderes in meinen Augen.

Lautsprecher

Manger — Precision in sound

Current MartinLogan Products

Plasmahochtöner


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Plasmahochtöner



Klingt zwar nur mittelmäßig, aber bei geschätzten 20€ Materialkosten (wobei ich nix neu gekauft hab, lag alles schon rum) kann sich das durchaus sehen lassen, wie ich finde.

Ach ja, das Mikro meiner DSLR ist *******, klingt in echt erheblich besser.

http://youtu.be/WHNmdjxZUSY

Ursprünglich sollte das Ding nur ein Test einer neuen Gatetreiberschaltung werden, die ich entworfen hab, dann dachte ich mir "Hey, jetzt, wo der Treiber funktioniert, bau ich gleich was draus" - so wurde das Projekt geboren.

Ist aber erst halb fertig, Stromversorgung, Endstufe und Hochspannungstrafo waren da nur Übergangslösungen.
Letztere zwei sind inzwischen geplatzt, als ich die Limits austesten wollte


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2014)

Wie war das noch, die Räumlichkeiten sollten gut belüftet sein, gell???


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2014)

Ozon ist nicht unbedingt gesund, und n paar komische Stickoxide, die hierbei wohl entstehen, noch weniger


----------



## BigBubby (21. Oktober 2014)

Zum Kabel: Bis jetzt hat jeder doppelte blindtest gezeigt, dass es keiner hören kann. Soviel dazu.
 ich denke es gibt dutzende anderekomponenten wo das Geld sinniger angebracht gewesen wäre, wenn man nicht gerade nur ne litze nimmt.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Zum Kabel: Bis jetzt hat jeder doppelte blindtest gezeigt, dass es keiner hören kann.



Woher nimmst du diese Erkenntnis? Warst du immer und überall dabei? Dann müssten wir uns gut kennen, immerhin habe ich schon dutzende Male sowas durchgeführt - als Probant und als Helfer...


----------



## BigBubby (21. Oktober 2014)

Selber nicht teilgenommen, etwa von ein dutzend den Aufbau, Durchführung und Ergebnisse überprüft.
Ergebnisse waren eigentlich immer Zufallgestreut mit einem Fehlerbereich unter 5%.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2014)

da hab ich ja wieder was angerichtet. Dabei wollte ich nur kurze Kabel mit guten Steckern...


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja, das ist doch immer so 

Ich halte es für egal ob es durch Psychoakkustik oder durch "wirkliche" Faktoten besser klingt, wenn man meint das 300€ Kabel verbessert den Klang dann ists doch super, muss man keine neuen Lautsprecher kaufen 

Und wer hört sich denn seine eigene Anlage verblindet an, dann hätte man ja viel weniger davon, für mich spielen auch Optik und Haptik der Kette eine Rolle.

Persönlich mag ich die WBT Nextgen-Stecker sehr, aber auch die "einfachen" Neutrik Stecker oder die von ViaBlue sind hochwertig und recht günstig.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Selber nicht teilgenommen, etwa von ein dutzend den Aufbau, Durchführung und Ergebnisse überprüft.
> Ergebnisse waren eigentlich immer Zufallgestreut mit einem Fehlerbereich unter 5%.



Und daraus schließt du, dass es immer so ist?! Kann man machen, ist halt unseriös und wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar!



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Und wer hört sich denn seine eigene Anlage verblindet an, dann hätte man ja viel weniger davon, für mich spielen auch Optik und Haptik der Kette eine Rolle.



Das ist auch ein interessanter und nachvollziehbarer Punkt. Immerhin würde ja auch kein Weinkenner seinen edlen Tropfen aus nem Pappbecher trinken.

Die tun sich mitunter blind auch schwer einen Rot- von nem Weißwein zu unterscheiden. Dass es da aber dennoch Unterschiede gibt stellt interessanterweise niemand in Abrede...


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2014)

ich nehm meine Kabel beim nächsten Event einfach mit. Ist am 30.10. mit dem neuen Streamer von Marantz und Whisky-Tasting


----------



## BigBubby (21. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und daraus schließt du, dass es immer so ist?! Kann man machen, ist halt unseriös und wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar!


Lach,

ja klar reicht es nicht für eine Veröffentlichung. Dafür müsste ich aus diversen Bevölkerungsgruppen eine große Anzahl an Probanden untersuchen und dieses über mehrere Tage und verschiedene Uhrzeiten, um Lerneffekte, Tagesabhängigkeit etc rauszunehmen. Dazu müsste ich verschiedene Musikstücke in entsprechender Qualität wählen, verschiedene Lautsprecher Systeme und Positionen im Raum. Das ganze bei Unterschiedlichen Lautstärken. 
Aber dafür habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Zeit und das bezahlt mir auch keiner. Mir hat es deshalb gereicht die Ergebnisse aus einer größeren Anzahl von Tests mit sowohl Anhängern des Kabelklangs wie auch Nihilisten auszuwerten. Dabei haben diejenigen, die vom Kabelklang überzeugt waren eigentlich immer nur zufällig geraten. Da ist keinerlei Signifikanz zu erkennen (weder hin zum "guten" noch zum "schlechten" Kabel). 
Bei ausführlichen Messungen im Institut für technische Akustik hat sich auch gezeigt, dass es keine messtechnischen Auswirkungen hat, solange ein Mindestmaß an Durchschnitt des Kabels gegeben ist. Weshalb dort inzwischen nicht mehr drauf geachtet wird besondere "Hifi-Kabel" zu kaufen und das bei Messungen die die Genauigkeit des menschl. Gehörs meist deutlich übertrifft.

Ich will das jetzt nicht weiter ausführen, da ich diese Diskussion bestimmt schon zwei dutzend mal selber mit Spannung verfolgt habe und da kommen dann die abenteuerlichsten Geschichten. Wo Leute behaupten das teure HDMI Kabel gäbe ein besseres Bild als das günstige (Wohl gemerkt wurde hier nicht von Artefakten gesprochen, sondern von einem besserne Gesamtbildeindruck) und ähnlichen Späßen. 
Als Dipl. Ing. ET halte ich diese ganze Kabelverschwörung für mehr Homöopathie als Fakt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2014)

Es kommt immer auf die Übertragungs- und Kabelart an. DLNA kann über WLAN oder ein sehr langes Cat5 Kabel schlechter klingen als über Cat6 kabel, da es keine Fehlerkorrektur hat. Bei HDMI klingt dagegen trotz fehlender Fehlerkorrektur immer gleich, da das Signal gleich 4 mal gleichzeitig übertragen wird und Fehler von außen so eliminiert werden. Cinch-Kabel kann schlechter klingen, wenn die Schirmung nicht gut ist. Twistet-Pair ist da auch ne feine Sache.
Ich hab allerdings auch schon 1m HiFi-LAN-Kabel für 30€ in der Hand gehabt. Da steht nicht mal ne Norm auf dem Mantel. Ich tippe auf recht günstiges Cat5. Das Kabel war sehr dünn. War zumindest kein PIMF.
Ich kann mir auch nicht erklären warum Leute so viel Geld für Kabel ausgeben. Ich bau meine günstig selber 
Ich hab aber auch Elektriker-Litze als LS-Kabel. Ist nur ne scheiß Arbeit das immer zu flechten


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Lach,
> 
> ja klar reicht es nicht für eine  Veröffentlichung. Dafür müsste ich aus diversen Bevölkerungsgruppen eine  große Anzahl an Probanden untersuchen und dieses über mehrere Tage und  verschiedene Uhrzeiten, um Lerneffekte, Tagesabhängigkeit etc  rauszunehmen. Dazu müsste ich verschiedene Musikstücke in entsprechender  Qualität wählen, verschiedene Lautsprecher Systeme und Positionen im  Raum. Das ganze bei Unterschiedlichen Lautstärken.
> Aber dafür habe  ich ehrlich gesagt keine Zeit und das bezahlt mir auch keiner. Mir hat  es deshalb gereicht die Ergebnisse aus einer größeren Anzahl von Tests  mit sowohl Anhängern des Kabelklangs wie auch Nihilisten auszuwerten.  Dabei haben diejenigen, die vom Kabelklang überzeugt waren eigentlich  immer nur zufällig geraten. Da ist keinerlei Signifikanz zu erkennen  (weder hin zum "guten" noch zum "schlechten" Kabel).
> ...


 Fakt ist aber auch das mein Oelbach Kabel von AVR zum TV keine Bildaussetzer bekommt, sobald ich mit dem G25 an der Playstation fahre.  Ist zwar das "günstige" von denen, macht aber einen guten Job. Das es keine besseren Farben hat oder mehr Auflösung ist klar.

Der beste Kabeltest ist eine Slotcar-Bahn im gleichen Zimmer wie der TV, AVR, usw... Musik/TV anmachen und mit den Slotcars fahren. Jedes schlechte Cinchkabel fängt da an zu knacken, günstige Coax TV Kabel bekommen Bildrauschen, billig HDMI Kabel haben Bildaussetzer, nur Lautsprecherkabel haben keinen Effekt, weil es Leistungskabel sind. Bei allen anderen Signalkabeln trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen oder der Draht von der Isolierung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2014)

HDMI ist nen Sonderfall. Wenn es zu Fehlern kommt, ist das Kabel nicht konform gerecht. HDMI gibt die Schirmung vor.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2014)

Das werden dann wohl eine Menge Kabel sein, wenn man so die Bewertungen bei Amazon von längeren Kabeln liest.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2014)

offiziel geht nur bis 7,5m mit Schirmung nach Norm


----------



## nyso (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, der rechte Lautsprecher meines Sennheiser HD 595 knackt/knarzt regelmäßig, immer wenn es mal sehr laut wird. Ich denke der ist kaputt. 

Kann man sowas wechseln? Löten etc wäre nicht das Problem, eher Ersatzteile zu finden, oder?

Andere Frage, welcher ist denn nun der beste Beyerdynamic DT 990?

Ich würde ihn nur am Marantz Verstärker betreiben, Kraft genug ist also da.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Bei ausführlichen Messungen im Institut für technische Akustik hat sich auch gezeigt, dass es keine messtechnischen Auswirkungen hat, solange ein Mindestmaß an Durchschnitt des Kabels gegeben ist.


 
Vlt. hat man da auch schlicht das falsche gemessen? Ich weiß es nicht und möchte da auch nicht mutmaßen, aber es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass man schlicht die Effekte, um die es geht mit der Messung schlicht nicht aufdecken kann. 

Mir sind solche Messungen aber auch schlicht egal, in meine Anlage kommt nur rein, was ich in nem DBT als gut bzw. besser selbst erhört habe. Kabel haben im Normalfall eine recht hohe Trefferquote, wenn nicht, dann wirds nicht gekauft (so ist auch schon einiges eben genau nicht gekauft worden) - ganz einfach. Damit erübrigt sich für mich auch die Diskussion. Wer es nicht hört kauft nicht, wer es hört und meint es haben zu müssen der kauft...



BigBubby schrieb:


> Als Dipl. Ing. ET halte ich diese ganze Kabelverschwörung für mehr Homöopathie als Fakt.


 
Ich komme auch nicht auf der Brotsuppe dahergeschwommen und habe meine ersten Gehversuche mit DBTs in einem Akustiklabor an der Uni noch zu meinen Studienzeiten gemacht. 

Abgesehen daon kenn ich einige ETechniker und Physiker, die sich beruflich genau mit diesem Thema beschäftigen bzw. ihr Brot verdienen und von daher ist ein Hinweis dass du genau deshalb das für Voodoo hälst schlicht Unsinn.


----------



## BigBubby (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass du nichts hörst. Ich glaube es dir auch. Ich habe auch schon mal in einem Lied ein Schlagzeug gehört, dass nie in diesem Lied vorkam. 
Es geht halt darum, dass man, wenn man den psychologischen Faktor rausnimmt, nicht mehr viel vom "wahren" Kabelklang bleibt. Wenn du damit meinst deine Musik klingt besser, darfst du es gerne kaufen/hören.

Viele unterschätzen einfach wieviel vom Gehörten reine interpretation des Gehirns ist. Da muss man sich nur pinkes oder weißes Rauschen öfter anhören und man wird sich wundern wieviele unterschiedliche Nuancen man da hört. Ich habe halt auch eine Weile (letztes Jahr) dort gedient und gerade das Thema auch mal angesprochen und alle waren sich einig (auch einige Vertreter von HiFi-Fachliteratur, die gerade für Messungen anwesend waren), dass es zwar ganz nett ist und gut aussieht, aber auf das Hörbare keinen Einfluss hat.

(Ich schrieb das mit dem Dipl.Ing nur rein, um zu zeigen, dass ich nicht von Wald und Wiesen rede)


----------



## Thallassa (22. Oktober 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Andere Frage, welcher ist denn nun der beste Beyerdynamic DT 990?


Na die Version, die dir beim Probehören am besten gefällt.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Es geht halt darum, dass man, wenn man den psychologischen Faktor rausnimmt, nicht mehr viel vom "wahren" Kabelklang bleibt.



Du hast aber schon mitbekommen, dass ich nen Blindtest durchführe?! Da bleibt von psychologischem Faktor nix übrig.


----------



## BigBubby (22. Oktober 2014)

Du hast also einen Doppelten Blindtest durchgeführt? Da wäre ich mal auf den Testaufbau durchführung und ergebnisse gespannt, denn bis jetzt hat jeder doppelte Blindtest ergeben, dass es nicht hörbar ist.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich mach einen am 30.10. wenns klappt


----------



## dekay55 (22. Oktober 2014)

Und ich hock mich einfach hin, machs mir gemütlich und geniese Musik und kümmer mich nicht um so nen mist, hauptsache mir gefaellts was der rest über meine Anlage / Speaker / Kabel denkt ist mir schnuppe.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Du hast also einen Doppelten Blindtest durchgeführt? Da wäre ich mal auf den Testaufbau durchführung und ergebnisse gespannt, denn bis jetzt hat jeder doppelte Blindtest ergeben, dass es nicht hörbar ist.


 
Ein doppelter Blindtest ist nicht in jedem Falle möglich. Immerhin wird man es kaum vermeiden können, dass derjenige, der die Kabel umsteckt weiß welches er jetzt angeschlossen hat. Bei verschiedenen CD Playerm ist es dagegen sehr wohl möglich das so zu steuern, dass der Helfer / oder gar der Probant selbst nicht weiß was und ob er da umschaltet. Man muss halt immer ein wenig improvisieren und überlegen, je nachdem was wo getestet wird. Aber eigentlich haben wir noch immer ne gute Lösung gefunden. Lautsprecher wären vermutlich schwer blind zu testen, aber das meiste andere geht ganz gut.

Bei Kabeltests und Zubehör (Füßle, Racks usw.) haben wir vor allem zu Anfang viel mit KHs gearbeitet. D.h. der Probant sitzt so, dass er nicht sehen kann was hinter ihm gesteckt wird. Idealerweise kann man den dann sogar in einen Nachbarraum setzen, wo ausgeschlossen ist, dass er vom Treiben rund um die Anlage viel mitbekommt. 
Je nach Möglichkeit (wie gesagt wir hören normalerweise immer bei dem der vor einer Kaufentscheidung steht) kann man aber auch mit Lautsprechern arbeiten und z.B. den Bereich um die Anlage abschirmen / abdecken. 
Hörläufe in denen der idealerweise nicht sichtbare Helfer irgendwelche wie auch immer geartete "Geräusche" von sich gibt werden dann nicht gewertet. 
Es wird vor jedem Durchlauf das Kabel abgezogen und neu eingesteckt, selbst wenn nochmal das selbe zum Einsatz kommt, sonst wirds leicht erratbar was drin ist.

Wichtig bei so nem Test ist mMn, dass man sich Zeit lässt und auch mal 2 oder 3 Stücke am Stück hört und nicht hecktisch alle 10 Sekunden hin und her wechselt. Dabei ergibt sich halt auch, dass sich so ein Test mal über Stunden hinziehen kann.

Ergebnisse sind ganz unterschiedlich. Das kann von raten bis zu nahezu 100% richtiger Trefferquote führen. Je nachdem ob man eben einen Unterschied hört oder nicht. Interessant auch dabei. Es hört nicht nur nicht jeder gleich gut, sondern auch offenbar nicht jeder gleich. Es gab schon Fälle, bei denen ich Dinge klar unterscheiden konnte ein anderer aber überhaupt nicht und bei anderen Komponenten dann das genaue Gegenteil. Da hört wohl jeder anders selektiv auf bestimmte Nuancen.

Angefangen haben wir um diesen unsäglichen Voodoo Diskussionen in den Foren (war damals Ende der 90er noch nicht so krass wie heute, aber immerhin schon nervig) aus dem Weg gehen zu können und selbst ein Urteil bilden zu können was wie klingt oder auch nicht. Wir hatten Zeit, Gelegenheit und Neugier... eine gute Mischung wie ich finde.

Bewusst haben wir uns nicht z.T. hilflose technische Erklärungs- oder Widerlegungsversuche eingelassen, sondern einfach mal gehört was geht. Beim Musikhören steht nunmal die Emotion im Vordergrund, was da technisch dahinter steckt ist dabei erst mal sekundär.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2014)

Aus rein selbstsüchtigen Gründen (Geld sparen) fahre ich zwar nach wie vor mit der Hypothese dass Kabel ab einer gewissen Grundoberfläche kaum was aus machen, bei deinem letzten Satz kann ich dir aber einfach nur Recht geben.


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (22. Oktober 2014)

Weiß zwar nicht, ob das hier reingehört, aber es geht um Folgendes: Und zwar bin ich im Begriff mir ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen und da stehen zur Auswahl das AsRock B85 Anniversary und das Gigabyte H97 D3H. Das AsRock hat einen 5.1 Soundchip, das von Gigabyte einen 7.1er. Meine Frage ist nun, ob das Gigabyte im Bezug auf mein Headset (Creative Fatal1ty) besser ist. Eigentlich sind Headsets ja sowieso immer Stereo, oder? Und könntet ihr mir evtl. Kopfhörer empfehlen, die 7.1 nutzen? Preisliche Grenze läge bei € 150. Danke


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Oktober 2014)

beyerdynamic DT770, DT990 beide in der 250Ohm Variante  oder AKG K612 plus Zalman MIC1 und dazu noch die Razer Surround Software


----------



## nyso (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich zitiere mich einfach mal kurz selber, da keine brauchbare Antwort kam



nyso schrieb:


> Andere Frage, welcher ist denn nun der beste Beyerdynamic DT 990?
> 
> Ich würde ihn nur am Marantz Verstärker betreiben, Kraft genug ist also da.



Ich würde gerne wissen, wo da genau die Unterschiede sind, also warum es den gleichen Kopfhörer in drei verschiedenen Versionen gibt, und welche für mich die beste wäre. Ich bestelle sowas im Internet, und habe keine Möglichkeit zum Probehören. Zurückschicken und den Händlern Verluste bereiten nur weil ich vergleichen will mag ich nicht.

Verstärker ist der hier, der sollte für so ziemlich jeden Kopfhörer genug Kraft haben hoffe ich. Ich höre fast alles, oft Techno, oft Klassik, oft Rock, bissl Pop, bissl Metal, absolut Querbeet. Welcher von den Dreien ist denn da am besten geeignet?


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Zurückschicken und den Händlern Verluste bereiten nur weil ich vergleichen will mag ich nicht.


 
Warum nicht? Das ist sein Geschäftsmodell! Der lebt davon ohne jegliche Beratung Produkte anzubieten, hat ausschließlich Lagerkosten und ein bissle für IT.


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Oktober 2014)

Jeder gute online Händler kalkuliert das in seine Preise. Thomann verkauft die Ware dann halt als B-Ware und fährt damit immer noch gute Gewinne ein.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Oktober 2014)

Den Marantz kenne ich nicht, aber generell sind die Kopfhörerausgänge von Vollverstärkern nicht so der Brüller. Fürn DT990 sollte es reichen, wenn nicht kann man immer noch nachkaufen.

Die Beyers sind generell nicht so schwer anzutreiben und Beyer selbst entwirft die wenn ich mich recht entsinne für eine Ausgangsimpedanz von 100 Ohm, siehe z.B. der KHV A20. Klanglich dürfte es deshalb bei dem Marantz keine Probleme geben.

Bleibt die Frage, ob auch der 600er laut genug geht, da habe ich keine Ahnung. Aber der Aufpreis zum Pro mit 250 Ohm ist so groß und die klanglichen Unterschiede so gering, dass es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnt.
Der Edition sieht halt etwas edler aus und der Pro sitzt etwas fester, zumindest wenns wie beim DT880 ist.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ich würde den DT990 Pro mit 250 Ohm nehmen, wenn du einen DT990 willst. Der 600er wäre mir zu teuer und den 32er kann man zum Musik hören vergessen, wenn der sich wie der DT770 verhält.


----------



## nyso (22. Oktober 2014)

Wo genau liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen dem 990 250 Ohm und dem 990 Pro 250 Ohm? Der Pro kostet ja nur einen Bruchteil.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Oktober 2014)

Klanglich gibts soweit ich weiß keinen. Bleibt der Preis, die Optik und der Komfort, der Pro sitzt fester und das könnte vielleicht einen Tick unbequemer sein. Oder auch nicht, mir sagen die Pro-Modelle mehr zu, ist halt Geschmackssache. Und es kann sein, dass der Edition im Gegensatz zum Pro kein Spiralkabel hat, da kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Oktober 2014)

Der 600er lohnt sich wenn man viel Musik hört. Der brauch aber auch nen vernünftigen KHV.
Der Pro sitzt fester um die Ohren und hat ein Spiralkabel. Die non-Pro sitzen viel leichter und bequemer auf der Rübe. Zudem zieht das Kabel nicht immer nach unten 
Die Pro klingen immer etwas basslastiger. Ich hab den 990 Edition 600Ohm


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Oktober 2014)

Du meinst wohl die Edition, die hat einen geringeren anpressdruck und sieht etwas hübscher aus wegen denn etwas edleren Materialien das wars eigentlich schon.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2014)

Der Unterschied zwischen der 32 Ohm, 250 Ohm und 600 Ohm Version ist verdammt gering. Ich habe hier nen 32er und nen 250er und es ist einfach brutal schwer die außeinander zu halten. Wenn man da nicht das passende Musikstück hat, ist es quasi nicht möglich.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Oktober 2014)

kommt immer auf den KHV an. Der 600Ohm ist schon nen Tacken besser, aber schwer anzutreiben. Sehr viel ist es aber wirklich nicht. Hab meinen 600er aber günstiger als den 250er und unter Marktpreis bekommen. Da sagt man nicht nein


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FR8vCFj-go

Den meisten "Nicht-Nerds" fällt wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf, was sie gerade sehen


----------



## WaldemarE (23. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du das CoolerMaster Logo auf dem CPU-Kühler 03:30 und das ein Gigabyte-Mobo sein muss 03:24 ^^


----------



## Thallassa (23. Oktober 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> [...]
> Den meisten "Nicht-Nerds" fällt wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf, was sie gerade sehen



Joah, schöne Schleichwerbung für Gigabyte - der wahre Test ist allerdings, diese akustisch degenerierte Folter 3:39 lang auszuhalten


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2014)

Gut, ihr seid die größeren Nerds... 

Ich hab weder das Coolermaster Logo noch den Gigabyte Schriftzug gesehen


----------



## nfsgame (23. Oktober 2014)

Zufällig reingeklickt in die Timeline: Netzteilhochhaus und "staubsaugende" Gehäuse...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde der Hardwell Schriftzug sieht von der Schriftart extrem wie der Panasonic aus, halt wie sone Elektotechnik Marke nicht wie von einem Musikproduzenten. ^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Oktober 2014)

Mal ne Frage... Wie schwer ist es denn das Kopfpolster des DT-880 auszutauschen? Bei meinem hat sich das nämlich heute bei der wöchentlichen Reinigung verabschiedet. Übrigens wische ich das immer nur trocken ab, das Tuch war danach jedenfalls reif für die Waschmaschine, sah aus als hätte man damit Motoröl aufgewischt Soviel zur Materialquali...


----------



## Jeanboy (24. Oktober 2014)

Du musst es am Rand nur abziehen, ist nicht schwer^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2014)

Schwer wars nicht, aber leicht auch nicht  Gibts denn Alternativen zu den zwei Originalpolstern?


----------



## BigBubby (25. Oktober 2014)

wenn die 880 die gleichen sind wie beim 770pro, dann würde ich mal überlegen woher das auf den Polstern kommt, bevor ich neue kaufe. 
 meine sind jetzt 1,5 Jahre alt und sehen fast aus wie neu.
 Haargel? Oder Ohren waschen


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Oktober 2014)

Billiger geht es schon, ja: dt880 ohrpolster | eBay

Aber ob die Qualität ausreichend ist, weiß ich nicht


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. Oktober 2014)

KOPFpolster meine lieben... xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde sagen: Für nen Wohnzimmer und ohne Einmessautomatiken etc ist das in Ordnung und das "Tiefe" kann jetzt per Software weiter korrigiert werden (Antimode/Dirac) .
T20 liegt bei 0,255




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Oktober 2014)

Eine Einmessautomatik wird gegen den Nachhall auch nicht viel ausrichten können. Antimode wirkt nur gegen die Raummoden, nicht gegen den den Hall, der lässt sich mW nur per Raumakustikmaßnahmen / optimale Aufstellung usw. beeinflussen. Auf der anderen Seite liegt der Nachhall im Bass ja ziemlich perfekt! Da musst du sicher nichts tun.

Der Raum ist wirklich nicht schlecht! Lediglich im Mittenbereich könntest du dir überlegen wie du den evtl. sogar zu trockenen Klang verbessern könntest. Evtl. mit dem einen oder anderen Diffusor?

Woher kommt der Sprung bei 90Hz?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Oktober 2014)

Denke mal das Deckensegel ist zu großzügig dimensioniert - deswegen im Mittelton etwas zu trocken. Da werd ich nochmal sehen was ich mache . Der Sprung bei 90Hz ist im Wasserfall sehr schmalbandig (bei 75 und 100Hz sinds schon wieder 0,300-0,340 - ist etwas grob geglättet die Darstellung) und dürfte die "Deckfläche" vom Heizkörper sein. Da forsche ich am Wochenende nochmal nach. Ich hätte eventuell mal während des Optimierens messen sollen . Das ist nur vorher passiert und einmal nach Anbringen der beiden großen Bassfallen im vorderen und hinteren Bereich.
Ein Kumpel, der auf den 300er Neumann-Monitoren hört meinte, es höre sich bei mir besser und räumlicher an, als bei ihm im minimal-optimierten Raum... Wohlbemerkt stehen bei mir noch Yamaha HS80M... 
Allerdings werde ich jetzt endlich mal ein Projekt angehen, was schon knapp drei Jahre in der Schublade liegt (Vollaktiver Dreiweger Bändchen/5"/2x6,5" inklusive Einmessung per Dirac). Sind dazu dann Bilder erwünscht  ?


----------



## Icedaft (28. Oktober 2014)

Her damit. Stückliste, Baupläne, Kostenaufstellung, alles was dazugehört bitte...


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich war böse....

hab mir grad nen Topping TP-60 bestellt


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2014)

Und dann bestrafst Du Dich mit einem Topping...?


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Oktober 2014)

Versuch macht kluch. Ich benutze momentan einen SMSL DAC an meinem Denon RCD-N7, weil der einfach besser ist 
Der Topping ist für meinen Schreibtisch


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2014)

Ach Du interessierst Dich für Innenpolitik...? 

"*S.M.S.L MINI DAC SD-793II Decoder mit innenpolitischem  Kopfhörerverstärker für Computer mit koaxialer oder optischer  Schnittstelle , LCD-TV , CD, DVD , MD und andere Audiogeräte ( Silber)  (Elektronik)"

Geizhals Deutschland

Manchmal frage ich mich, wer da übersetzt...
*


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Oktober 2014)

Den hab ich mit nem Muses01 drin 
Wenn der Topping gut ist, versuch ich mal nen SMSL Sanskrit


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Oktober 2014)

Ach, jetzt wo hier der Experte für günstige Geräte aus Asien zugegen ist, kann ich ja endlich fragen was ich nehmen soll^^

Ich will mir noch ne SoKa für meinen Spirit One S holen, bald ist dann genug Geld da. Ich schwanke zwischen FiiO E10K, SMSL M2 und SMSL SD-793II, letzteren wüde ich aufgrund des geringeren Preises mit nem besseren OP Amp pimpen, da würde es dann wohl auch einer der Muses-Chips werden.

Was wäre nun das beste Gerät? Der KHV muss nicht extrem potent sein, da aber nächstes Jahr vielleicht ein AKG K712 Pro oder ein HiFiman HE-500 meinem Focal Gesellschaft leisten soll, fände ich es schön wenn ich die auch damit betreiben könnte.


----------



## WaldemarE (1. November 2014)

Hey Jungs wie heißen die Bügel für InEars bzw. wo kann ich die kaufen?


----------



## DaxTrose (1. November 2014)

Du meinst Ear Hooks:
https://www.google.de/search?q=Ear+...al&channel=sb&tbm=isch&q=sennheiser+Ear+Hooks


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. November 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt wo hier der Experte für günstige Geräte aus Asien zugegen ist, kann ich ja endlich fragen was ich nehmen soll^^
> 
> Ich will mir noch ne SoKa für meinen Spirit One S holen, bald ist dann genug Geld da. Ich schwanke zwischen FiiO E10K, SMSL M2 und SMSL SD-793II, letzteren wüde ich aufgrund des geringeren Preises mit nem besseren OP Amp pimpen, da würde es dann wohl auch einer der Muses-Chips werden.
> 
> Was wäre nun das beste Gerät? Der KHV muss nicht extrem potent sein, da aber nächstes Jahr vielleicht ein AKG K712 Pro oder ein HiFiman HE-500 meinem Focal Gesellschaft leisten soll, fände ich es schön wenn ich die auch damit betreiben könnte.



der 793 sollte die bessere Wahl sein. Mit nem Muses ist er besser als mein Denon RCD-N7.

Mein Topping TP-60 ist da. Hätte vorher schauen sollen wie groß das Teil ist. Das ist riesig und verdammt schwer. Test folgt später


Nachtrag: er klingt super, aber nicht viel besser als mein Denon. Er hat zu viel Power und im unteren Bereich das bekannte Balance-Problem. Er geht zurück deswegen...und weil er doch zu groß ist.


----------



## mo_ritzl (2. November 2014)

Habe ein kleines Problem und zwar geht an meinem Kenwood KA 305 nur noch ein Kanal, außer ich drehe die Lautstärke fast auf maximum, dann kommt noch leise etwas raus. Im Internet steht, dass man wohl mit etwas basteln das Problem lösen könnte. Leider hab ich keinen Plan davon und außerdem habe ich vor ca. 3 Jahren nur 40€ mit Stereo Tuner zusammen gezahlt. Weiß also nicht ob sich das lohnt den noch zu reparieren. 

Angetrieben werden Quickly 18 Soundkarte ist ne Creative Titanium. Soll ich wieder was gebrauchtes aus kleinanzeigen holen, oder kann man den Verstärker günstig reparieren? Außerdem hab ich hier letztens so ein paar China Verstärker gesehen, die ziemlich klein sind und auch nur 70$ kosten, wie sind die klanglich so?


----------



## nyso (3. November 2014)

Am Verstärker sollte man nicht sparen. Investiere lieber mal ein paar Euro und dann hast du auch viel Freude damit. Habe damals vom Denon zum Marantz gewechselt und selbst dieser Wechsel hat sich gelohnt, obwohl beides gute Marken sind.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. November 2014)

nicht nur beide gute Marken, sondern die gleiche Firma. Die klingen beide nur anders. Bin von Marantz zu Denon 
Marantz ist eher die Premium-Sparte von D&M, technisch aber nicht unbedingt besser. Die Preise sind da nur stabiler


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2014)

mo_ritzl schrieb:


> Habe ein kleines Problem und zwar geht an meinem Kenwood KA 305 nur noch ein Kanal, außer ich drehe die Lautstärke fast auf maximum, dann kommt noch leise etwas raus. Im Internet steht, dass man wohl mit etwas basteln das Problem lösen könnte. Leider hab ich keinen Plan davon und außerdem habe ich vor ca. 3 Jahren nur 40€ mit Stereo Tuner zusammen gezahlt. Weiß also nicht ob sich das lohnt den noch zu reparieren.
> 
> Angetrieben werden Quickly 18 Soundkarte ist ne Creative Titanium. Soll ich wieder was gebrauchtes aus kleinanzeigen holen, oder kann man den Verstärker günstig reparieren? Außerdem hab ich hier letztens so ein paar China Verstärker gesehen, die ziemlich klein sind und auch nur 70$ kosten, wie sind die klanglich so?


 
Verstärker stromlos machen, Plastikkappe vom Lautsprecherschutzrelais abziehen und einen Steifen Löschpapier durch die Lücke zwischen Kontaktplatte und Federkontakt ziehen . Eventuell mehrmals. Ein hoch auf die Oxidation - nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (3. November 2014)

Gut möglich, das irgendwo auf der Platine eine kalte Lötstelle ist, das sollte sich aber dann ein Fachmann anschauen.


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2014)

Nach kurzer Recherche kannst du auch mal ausprobieren, ob sich was ändert, wenn du leichten Drück auf die Tone-Regler ausübst bzw diese hin und herdrehst . Wenn es dann funktioniert, sind die grütze. Kann man dann entweder Brücken oder austauschen.


----------



## mo_ritzl (4. November 2014)

@nfsgame 
Wo ist denn das Lautsprecherschutzrelais? Habe da nicht so die Ahnung von, wie oben geschrieben. 

@Icedaft
Ich denke kaum, dass sich eine Reparatur da lohnt oder. Hab ja nur 40€ gezahlt. Wüsste auch nicht ob es sowas bei mir in der Nähe gibt.


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Allerdings werde ich jetzt endlich mal ein Projekt angehen, was schon knapp drei Jahre in der Schublade liegt (Vollaktiver Dreiweger Bändchen/5"/2x6,5" inklusive Einmessung per Dirac). Sind dazu dann Bilder erwünscht  ?


 
Die letzten Tage mal wieder ein bisschen rumsimuliert und zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ein (ganz bestimmter, neu auf dem Markt erschienener) AMT doch besser passt als das ursprünglich geplante Bändchen... Bevor noch was anderes über den Weg läuft direkt mal bestellt - und wieder 260€ ärmer  .


----------



## BlackNeo (6. November 2014)

Von wem ist denn der AMT? 

Und hast du dir mal die neuen Seas Excel Treiber angeschaut? Die Diamantklotte schaut sehr schön aus


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2014)

Nen Harwood AM22 isses geworden. Sieht in Kombi mit den Mitteltönern (die hier schon liegen) in der Simu nicht schlecht aus .


----------



## Icedaft (6. November 2014)

Du hast für den Wert von 5,71428571428 Tiefkühlpizzen zu teuer eingekauft...
https://www.hifisound.de/Lautsprech...r/HARWOOD-ACOUSTICS-AM-22-AIR-MOTION-NEU.html


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2014)

Nope, da das ganze aktiv angesteuert werden soll, verbaut man aus Sicherheit bei Verstärkerdefekt/Ein-/Ausschaltplopp noch ne größere Folie vorm Hochtöner. Den hab ich mitbestellt pro HT . Sind rund 10€/Stück .


----------



## Icedaft (6. November 2014)

Na dann ist ja gut... Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Adresse für LS-Selbstbauer..


----------



## soth (6. November 2014)

Willst du nicht noch ein paar Worte mehr dazu verlieren? Zumindest mal in welche Richtung es gehen soll


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2014)

Ich kann morgen mal ne kleine Zeichnung einstellen .


----------



## soth (6. November 2014)

Es ist morgen Morgen, zumindest hier 
Wäre nett, ich bin halt neugierig.


----------



## Thallassa (7. November 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Es ist morgen Morgen, zumindest hier
> Wäre nett, ich bin halt neugierig.


 
Wo in Asien treibst du dich denn gerade rum?


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wo in Asien treibst du dich denn gerade rum?


 
Japan...

Meine Havis sind endlich hier!
8 verschiedene Aufsätze sind dabei, hab bislang grade mal 3 probiert. Einer passt gar nicht in meine Lauscher, der andere grad so weit, dass er von allein rausfällt, der Dritte sitzt gut.
Teste morgen mal die restlichen... Schauen, welchen ich bevorzuge.

Klanglich ganz nett, sofern ich das in den 10min, die ich heute gehört habe, sagen kann.
Hatte weder Zeit noch Lust auf KH-Probehören...


----------



## soth (7. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Japan...


Im Land der hohen Biersteuer, wo man B&W Lautsprecher sogar in Second-Hand Shops findet 
Stax gibt es hier auch günstig zu kaufen, ich bin schon am überlegen ob meine neuen Lautsprecher noch warten müssen ...


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen mal ne kleine Zeichnung einstellen .


 
Sollte für nen Eindruck reichen .


----------



## Icedaft (7. November 2014)

16er MT und 2x 18 TMT im BR, da sollte sich bei guter Abstimmung eine Subwooferergänzung erübrigen...


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2014)

32Hz f3 + steilflankiger aktiver Hochpass knapp oberhalb der Abstimmfrequenz zur Hubentlastung sind anvisiert .


----------



## Icedaft (7. November 2014)

So etwas (Sub-Sonic-Filter/Aktivweiche) gibt es auch zu kaufen für den Home-Hifibereich? Jetzt bin ich neugierig...


----------



## BlackNeo (7. November 2014)

Ja gibts, gibt n paar Bausätze für analogr Weichen und dann noch ein paar Firmen die Digitale Weichen verkaufen.

Wobei mir das aktuell nur Accuphase einfällt


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2014)

Es soll ja auch ein bisschen der Basteltrieb gestillt werden . Fertiglösungen wären zu einfach .

Es ist ja auch noch ein bisschen Zeit. Erste Vorführbereitschaft soll zur Cebit sein .


----------



## BlackNeo (7. November 2014)

Hast du nen eigenen Stand?


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2014)

Nein, aber ich wohne in der Nähe von Hannover und es haben sich zu der Zeit schon nen paar Leute "eingeladen", die dann eh hier sind und sich das Ergebnis anhören möchten .


----------



## BlackNeo (7. November 2014)

Oho, wenn ich Zeit hab würde ich dann sicher auch mal vorbei schauen wenn du nichts dagegen hast 

Muss aber noch schauen ob ich überhaupt auf die CeBit gehe...


----------



## soth (7. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch ein bisschen der Basteltrieb gestillt werden . Fertiglösungen wären zu einfach .


Hast du dich schon für eine digitale Weiche und Verstärker entschieden? Oder wird es eine analoge Weiche?
Und 18-8 ... Audaphon?


----------



## nyso (9. November 2014)

Hey, mein Töchterchen hat meine Lautsprecher kaputt gemacht. Sie hat die Lautsprecher in der Mitte eingedrückt. Ich habe den einen Hochtöner ausgebaut, da ist alles geklebt, kann man nicht reparieren ohne weiteres. Gibt es Möglichkeiten sowas zu reparieren?


----------



## ebastler (9. November 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Hey, mein Töchterchen hat meine Lautsprecher kaputt gemacht. Sie hat die Lautsprecher in der Mitte eingedrückt. Ich habe den einen Hochtöner ausgebaut, da ist alles geklebt, kann man nicht reparieren ohne weiteres. Gibt es Möglichkeiten sowas zu reparieren?


Mach mal ein Foto!
Hast du eventuell schon versucht, den HT vorsichtig mit einem Staubsauger wieder "herauszuziehen", also die delle rauszusaugen? Was ich sonst noch gelesen hab, aber was mir eher unsympathisch ist: Etwas Dünnes mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber ankleben, dann damit herausziehen.


Ist es normal, dass bei den Havis so viele Aufsätze dabei sind? Ich scheine total bescheuerte Ohren zu haben. Die kleinsten der Stock-Tips klangen zwar okay, fühlten sich aber ******* an. Alle anderen klangen mies und fielen raus. Die mit den "zwei Flügelchen" halten zwar und sind angenehm, schneiden aber den halben Bassbereich weg.

Die einzigen, die Passen (super angenehm) und gut klingen, scheinen bei mir die aus dem verformbaren Schaumstoff zu sein, so ähnlich wie die Lärmschutz-Ohrstöpsel.
Seit ich die drauf hab find ich den Havi super, der klingt von Stunde zu Stunde souveräner!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. November 2014)

Ja hab auch soviele Tips dabei gehabt, der Havi wird je länger sich einspielt immer besser ^^ meiner hat schon min. 300 Std hinter sich und wurde immer besser. Sogar der Bass hat mehr Volumen bekommen. Ich nutze auch die Schaumstoff Tips. Hier gibt's ne Menge Varianten http://www.complyfoam.com aber ich weiß leider nicht welche auf denn Havi passen


----------



## soth (9. November 2014)

Ich habe auf meinen UE auch anfangs nur ComplyFoams genutzt. Dichten sehr gut ab und der zusätzliche Halt kann auch nicht schaden.
Auf Dauer ist das allerdings kein günstiger Spass, ich werde irgendwann auf Custom-InEars umsteigen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. November 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Hey, mein Töchterchen hat meine Lautsprecher kaputt gemacht. Sie hat die Lautsprecher in der Mitte eingedrückt. Ich habe den einen Hochtöner ausgebaut, da ist alles geklebt, kann man nicht reparieren ohne weiteres. Gibt es Möglichkeiten sowas zu reparieren?


 
Was sind es für Lautsprecher? Gerade bei Hochtönern würde ich Rausziehen/Absaugen/... sein lassen, da sich die Verformung nie 100%ig entfernen lässt und so das Abstrahlverhalten in dem Frequenzbereich extrem verändert wird. Außerdem kann es je nach Grad des Eindrückens zum Verziehen der Schwingspule gekommen sein. So killst du im Worst-Case deinen Verstärker, wenn es so zum Kurzschluss kommt. Im besten Fall verzerrts nur ordentlich. Wenn es nicht gerade Irgendwelche Victa oder GLEs sind für die man eh nichts als Ersatz bekommt (da Wegwerfartikel - traurig aber wahr, die Hersteller weigern sich da etwas rauszugeben), würde ich Ersatz beim Hersteller anfordern und der Tochter so lange das Taschengeld streichen, bis der Verlust wieder drin ist.


----------



## Icedaft (9. November 2014)

Taschengeld? 
Mein Sohn hat im Alter von 3 Jahren die TMT meiner T&As "verziert", soll ich ihm jetzt mit 11 sein Taschengeld dafür kürzen? 
Wenn man Kinder will, sollte man seine "Schätze" entweder solange wegsperren bis die Kids alt genug sind, gleich darauf verzichten oder mit diesen typischen Kollateralschäden leben lernen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. November 2014)

oder vorher dran denken und die LS schützen


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2014)

Immer kräftig reinhauen. Ich wäre als Kind niemals auf die Idee gekommen die Lautsprecher von Vaddern zu zerstören.

Ich würde erstmal die versuchen wieder rauszuziehen. Dann erstmal vorsichtig aufdrehen. Selbst bei einem Kurzschluss raucht nicht sofort der Verstärker auf. Die meisten halbweg aktuellen Verstärker haben nen Kurzschlussschutz, der auch zuverlässig funktioniert. Mein alter Sony AVR hat sich auch ein paar mal abgeschaltet, bis ich den Kurzschluss gefunden hatte.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. November 2014)

Was für ein HT ist das denn? Gewebe HTs kann man ohne Probleme und ohne großes Risiko mittels simplem Klebeband rausziehen. Staubsauger würde evtl. auch gehen, solange man ihn nicht voll aufdreht. Sekundenkleber o.ä. ist der sichere Weg zur völligen Zerstörung, weil dieser sicher nciht rückstandsfrei von einer Gewebekalotte runter geht und somit die Parameter der HTs nicht zum besten beeinflusst! Finger weg!
Bei Metallkalotten kannste den HT tauschen, das bekommt man nicht wieder raus. Je nach Qualitätsanspruch des Herstellers ist dabei dann allerdings der Tausch beider Kalotten angesagt weil diese ggf. selektiert und abgeglichen sind.

Bei meinen KEF Reference z.B. gibts nur das Pärchen, einzelne Koaxe sind nicht zu bekommen!

Reinhauen ist sicher nicht die richtige Lösung, sondern einfach die Teile schützen. Als meine Jungs im entsprechenden Alter waren war zum einen meine Lautsprecherabdeckung im Ruhezustand immer drauf und das Wohnzimmer war ohnehin tabu! Das mag je nach Räumlichkeiten nicht funktionieren, aber schützen/abdecken kann man immer.


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2014)

Hoffe das passt hier auch rein. 
Seit Anfang des Jahres stehen meine Selbstbau Standlautsprecher bei mir im Wohnzimmer und beglücken mich mit tollem Klang. Die Optik blieb von Anfang an aber auf der Strecke. Das soll jetzt im Herbst /Winter gemacht werden. Noch stehen sie im "schicken" MDF Look da. Die front habe ich beim Bau schwarz lackiert weil ich sie anfänglich mit einer Edelstahlplatte verkleiden wollte und kein helleres MDF durchschimmern sollte. 
Ich möchte das Gehäuse aber jetzt gerne furnieren. Das sollte ja auch möglich sein beim fertigen Gehäuse. Die Treiber kommen dann nochmal raus. 
Kann ich das unbehandelte MDF einfach so furnieren? Oder muss es noch behandelt werden? Und kennt ihr Shops mit einer vernünftigen Auswahl an Furnierholz mit dem dazugehörigen Leim? Was brauche ich ansonsten noch außer dem Bügeleisen, Feile etc?


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

Schleif die Front minimal und grob an, dann hält da alles drauf . Du benötigst neben den von dir aufgezählten Utensilien noch Schleifpapier in verschiedenen Körnungen plus eine Versiegelung (Wachs/Lack/...).


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2014)

So! Nach gut 2 Monaten ist mein Exposure 3010S2 Vollverstärker wieder da. 

Der Controller des IR Empfängers war kaputt, und hat den Mikrocontroller, der den Motor des Lautstärkepotis, die Mute-Funktion und die Kanalwahlrelais steuert, mit unsinnigen Eingaben in den Tilt geschickt. So die Erklärung des Typen im Laden.

Wie die es geschafft haben, einen nicht gesockelten Integrierten Schaltkreis ohne irgendwelche Spuren auszulöten und neu einzulöten wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben. Die ganze Platine werden sie kaum ersetzt haben, auf der sind nämlich noch das Netzteil, die Eingangswahlrelais und 2 Burr Brown OPAs drauf. Die beiden OPAs sind übrigens die einzigen Bauteile im Audiozweig, die nicht diskret sind. Alles andere ist aus einzelnen Transistoren gebaut. Sehr sauberer Aufbau und tolles Layout, was die Engländer da abgeliefert haben!

Allerdings haben die Grenzbehinderten bei der RMA es geschafft, mir alle vier Gehäuseschrauben fast rund zu drehen, weil sie wohl einen zu kleinen Schraubendreher benutzt haben 

Naja, mein Baby ist wieder hier, und ich kann es kaum erwarten, wieder damit zu hören!!!


----------



## xSauklauex (22. November 2014)

Mal ne allgemeine Frage zu den Stax KH.
Die haben ja einen etwas anderen Anschluss am KH. 
Mit was einem Verstärker müsste man denn die ungefähr befeuern?
Sind die Stax bis 1000 Euro vergleichbar mit einem HD800 oder eher schlechter?
War heute mal paar KH anschauen und die hatten nur den Stax Sr-009 der ja nicht gerade billig ist


----------



## Zappaesk (22. November 2014)

Die Staxe sind Elektrostaten und können daher nicht an einen herkömmlichen KHV angeschlossen werden. ist nicht weiter schlimm, weil Stax ja auch die passenden Geräte im Angebot hat. Praktischerweise kann man die da dann auch im Bundle ertehen.

Der Klang ist sensationell und ich habe noch keinen herkömmlichen KH gehört, der da ran kommt - auch ein HD800 nicht!


----------



## Thallassa (22. November 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Sind die Stax bis 1000 Euro vergleichbar mit einem HD800 oder eher schlechter?



Unter 1000€ ist gut, denn selbst mit dem günstigsten mir bekannten Modell, dem 207, kommt man mit Amp gut und gerne mal an die 900€ heran 
Da ich allerdings noch nie in den Genuss eines Stax gekommen bin und auch die Einsteigermodelle noch nicht gehört habe, kann ich dir deine Frage pauschal nicht beantworten, wobei der SR-007 und SR-009 natürlich schonmal eindeutig besser sind - so geht das zumindest aus den Berichten aus Allerwelt her, bei dem Preis möchte man das aber natürlich auch erwarten.


----------



## xSauklauex (22. November 2014)

Rein für den KH 1000 Euro 
STAX Kopfhörer & Headphones | STAX SR-009 & STAX 507 hier
Da gibt es ja 4-5 Kh bis 1000 Euro.
Davon sehen paar aber riesig aus 
Und dann den 007 ab 2400 Euro der mir zu teuer ist
Welchen habt ihr vll schon mal gehört


----------



## Zappaesk (22. November 2014)

Am selber Probehören führt kein Weg vorbei, schon gar nicht bei so einer Summe. Insofern ist es absolut unerheblich was wir hier schreiben wie wir die Teile finden! 

Du musst zum Preis immer noch den KHV dazu rechnen und dann kommst du praktisch immer in den 4-stelligen Bereich.


----------



## xSauklauex (22. November 2014)

Ja gut mal schauen wo ich die Dinger finde 

Welcher KHV wäre denn gescheit und bezahlbar. Muss ja von Stax sein oder haben noch andere Hersteller ein solchen Anschluss an ihren KHV?
Vll max 1000 Euro wenn es billiger geht immer gut


----------



## Zappaesk (22. November 2014)

Geh dich doch beraten lassen! Du klingst wie wenn du hier die Absolution haben willst und dann gleich nachher bei amazon bestellen...

Stax bietet die KHs zusammen mit den passenden KHVs im Bundle an. Das ist preislich interessant. Es gibt zwar einzelne KHVs von anderen Herstellern, die an Staxe treiben können, aber wenn du über Preise nachdenken musst - sprich dir schon die Mittelklasse Staxe zu teuer sind, dann brauchst du da nicht dran denken!


----------



## soth (22. November 2014)

Schau doch was Stax für KHV hat und rechne es zusammen ... Du musst nur darauf achten, dass er die richtige Bias Spannung hat, hängst du einen "normalen" Elektrostaten an den Pro Anschluss geht das nicht gut.

Ich teile übrigens Zappas Meinung, ich habe bisher keinen KH gehört welcher an die Stax herankommt und ich konnte letztens erst wieder eine nicht ganz unbeträchtliche Auswahl Probe hören ...


----------



## xSauklauex (22. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Geh dich doch beraten lassen! Du klingst wie wenn du hier die Absolution haben willst und dann gleich nachher bei amazon bestellen...
> 
> Stax bietet die KHs zusammen mit den passenden KHVs im Bundle an. Das ist preislich interessant. Es gibt zwar einzelne KHVs von anderen Herstellern, die an Staxe treiben können, aber wenn du über Preise nachdenken musst - sprich dir schon die Mittelklasse Staxe zu teuer sind, dann brauchst du da nicht dran denken!


 
Das habe ich nicht vor 
Wohne in Frankfurt da gibt es genug Läden.
Wollte nur mal paar Namen bevor ich da einfach rein gehe mit 0 Plan 

Habe halt so ca 2000 Euro zu Verfügung 

Bin kein Profi deswegen frage ich gerade mal @soth

Wie sehe ich welch der richtige KHV ist wegen der Bias Spannung


----------



## Zappaesk (22. November 2014)

Du siehst welcher der richtige ist daran, dass er im Bundle angeboten wird und daran, das der Händler dir den empfehlen wird bzw an diesem vorführen und es dir anhand der konkreten Geräte zeigen kann... Machs doch net so kompliziert!


----------



## Aldrearic (22. November 2014)

Einfach in ein Fachgeschaft und Probehören. Was du am liebsten hörst, in manche kann man sogar eigene CDs mitnehmen. Ist nicht schwer, so dann die für einen passenden zu finden. Nicht gleich entscheiden, in mehrere gehen und unterschiedliche KHS testen - von verschiedenen Herstellern.


----------



## xSauklauex (22. November 2014)

Würde einfach in ein Laden gehe und KH von 200 Euro bis 2000 Euro Probe hören.
Nehme mir einfach 2 bis 3 CDs und mein Handy mit und dann schau ich was mir am besten zusagt.
Vll sogar ein Stück Spielsound um zu hören wie es mir der Ortung aussieht


----------



## Zappaesk (22. November 2014)

Na für Ortung musst du einfach gescheite Musik mitnehmen, Spielsound ist kruscht zum Probe hören.

Das Handy ist für Stax nix, es sei denn du zielst auf die Inears von denen - auch da brauchts einen extra Verstärker. Ein extra Verstärker am Handy ist prinzipiell ok, wenn man dann den lausigen DAC des Handy umgehen könnte. Der Stax hat aber nur Analogeingänge hat und das machts extrem uninteressant für mobile Anwendung wie ich finde.


----------



## xSauklauex (23. November 2014)

Mobil hatte ich nicht vor  

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2014)

Morgen 20:30 bei Amazon Cyber Monday: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...KZ4XMJBER1MAKSM3&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=554404487

(P.S: Auch diverse AV-Receiver im Angebot!)


----------



## Dustin91 (25. November 2014)

Hat jemand Spotify Premium und kann mir sagen ob man den Unterschied zwischen Free-Version und Premium hört, so mit höherer Streamingrate und so?


----------



## WaldemarE (25. November 2014)

Je nach Equipment und denn eigenen Ohren mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. November 2014)

Ich frag mich halt ob es sich für mich lohnt.
Kopfhörer Audio Technica ATH M50 und LS Abacus C-Box 2. Beide hängen an einem FiiO E10K.
Am Handy nutze ich Spotify nicht,also mobile Nutzung juckt mich nicht.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. November 2014)

Naja kannst es ja einen Monat lang testen und sehn ob du einen Unterschied merkst


----------



## vatana (25. November 2014)

Ich habe Spotify Premium und muss feststellen das ich bei guten neueren Aufnahmen kein Unterschied zwischen Premium und Free hören kann. Aber bei schlechteren Aufnahmen höre ich das, aber nicht so stark. Höre nur über meine Dynaudio Excite X14 und als DAC dient dabei meine Asus STX. 
Dazu muss noch gesagt werden das die Excite ein wenig "warm" spielen, was mir auch am besten gefällt. Also, die sind nicht 100% neutral.
Ich denke, du musst es selber mit deiner Kette ausprobieren.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. November 2014)

Ich hab bei nem Kumpel schon mal den Vergelich gemacht, wenn die Aufnahme was taugt, also nicht von sich aus schon totkomprimiert ist oder grottig aufgenommen ist, dann hört man den Unterschied an meinem Focal Spirit One S deutlich.


----------



## godfather22 (26. November 2014)

Am Handy höre ich einen Unterschied zwischen "normal" und "extrem", jedenfalls mit Viper4AndroidFX (mit meinem Fidelio x1). Am PC mit dem FiiO E10 halten sich die Unterschiede in Grenzen. Ich kann das ganze auch mal eben mit meinem ATH-M50 testen...


----------



## JPW (27. November 2014)

Morgen um 10 kommt bei Amazon der Onkyo TX-NR636 ins Angebot. 
Ist der zu empfehlen, oder meint ihr es gibt für den Preis etwas besseres? 
Ich bräuchte theoretisch kein 7.2, momentan habe ich 2.0 und plane erstmal einen Subwoofer. In ferner Zukunft wird vielleicht auf 5.1 geupgradet... 
Was meint ihr?

Momentan benutze ich einen alten Sony Stereo Verstärker, der hat kein HDMI und keinen Subwoofer Pre Out, was mich schon etwas stört. 
Oder macht es klanglich gar keinen Unterschied den Subwoofer an High Level anzuschließen? 
Das wäre dann ein Argument mehr erstmal den alten weiter zu benutzen...


----------



## BlackNeo (27. November 2014)

Wenn du deine Geräte per HDMI anschließen willst, dann wäre der Onkyo schon besser. Dazu hat der wahrscheinlich bessere DACs und er hat die modernen Decoder die man für aktuelle Tonformate braucht.

Dazu hättest du dann auch die Möglichkeit zwei Subwoofer zu nutzen. Das gibt dir im Bassbereich deutlich bessere Möglichkeiten Raummoden auszugleichen, etc.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. November 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> In ferner Zukunft wird vielleicht auf 5.1 geupgradet...
> Was meint ihr?



Ich meine es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn einen AVR zu kaufen weil der in ferner(!) Zukunft vielleicht(!) mal gebraucht wird! Bis dahin sind die jetzt aktuellen Decoder u.U. wertlos weil hoffnungslos veraltet und die dann aktuellen Formate kann er obendrein nicht. Dazu kaufst du eine Menge Zeug was du aktuell gar nicht brauchst. Was hindert dich daran den AVR dann zu kaufen wenn du ihn brauchst?



JPW schrieb:


> Momentan benutze ich einen alten Sony Stereo Verstärker, der hat kein HDMI und keinen Subwoofer Pre Out, was mich schon etwas stört.



Das sind beides keine Hindernisse gut Musik zu hören. Allein ein digitaler Anschluss ist für sich genommen kein Qualitätsmerkmal und einer analogen Verbindung definitiv nicht automatisch überlegen.



JPW schrieb:


> Oder macht es klanglich gar keinen Unterschied den Subwoofer an High Level anzuschließen?
> Das wäre dann ein Argument mehr erstmal den alten weiter zu benutzen...



Was soll das für nen Unterschied machen? Einen (oder auch beliebig viele) Sub(s) kann man an jede normale Anlage völlig problemlos anschließen. Einen speziellen Ausgang benötigt man auf gar keinen Fall! Entweder man nimmt einen Sub / bzw bei DIY ein Modul, dass den Anschluss mittels LS Kabel erlaubt (ist in der Realität je nach Verkabelung und Länge dieser oft vorteilhaft, weil es mit kürzeren Kabeln und störunanfälligeren Verbindungen geschehen kann) oder man lötet sich aus ner Hand voll Widerständen und Cinch bzw. LS Buchsen einen kleinen Abschwächer selbst (kostet vlt. 10-20€ inkl. Gehäuse).


----------



## JPW (27. November 2014)

Auf einen Post von dir hatte ich gewartet, danke. 
Hat sich jetzt aber eh erledigt, das Angebot war innerhalb von Sekunden weg. 
Das hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass ich mir jetzt Zeit lassen kann und erstmal den alten weiter benutze. 

Digital hat schon den Vorteil, dass ich ein Kabel weniger vom PC habe, und alles nur noch über HDMI läuft. 
Und ich dachte wenn der subwoofer diskret an den Amp angeschlossen wird, ist die Qualität unter Umständen besser, war mir aber nicht sicher. Aber jetzt hast du mich ja aufgeklärt. 

Zum Hintergrund: Habe 2 Standlautsprecher und einen Bausatz für den Mivoc AWM 124 der über Weihnachten gebaut wird. Da ist das Aktivmodul dabei, welches über High Level In verfügt. Das werde ich dann so erstmal mit meinem alten Amp nutzen. 

Die Features wie Streaming, Einmess System usw locken mich allerdings schon.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. November 2014)

Einmess System ist komplett überschätzt - zumal für Stereo. Lieber für den Raum passende Boxen kaufen und die richtig hinstellen. Ich kenne einige Leute, die nach anfänglicher Begeisterung für diese Systeme nach einiger Zeit die wieder rausschmeißen, weils eben besser ohne klingt. 

Streaming dagegen ist ne feine Sache, nutz ich ja selber an meiner Anlage und bin grad dabei mir zu überlegen wie ein DIY Streaming für die Küche aussehen könnte. Einen AVR würde ich mir dafür aber definitiv nicht holen. Schau dich doch mal im Umfeld der Raspberry Pi Jungs um (Stichwort Hifiberry z.B....mal sehen ob der Winter kalt und grau wird und ich vor lauter Langeweile da was mach...) Da kannst du Streaming für nen Hunni oder sogar drunter realisieren und anschließen wo du magst.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einmess System ist komplett überschätzt - zumal für Stereo. Lieber für den Raum passende Boxen kaufen und die richtig hinstellen. Ich kenne einige Leute, die nach anfänglicher Begeisterung für diese Systeme nach einiger Zeit die wieder rausschmeißen, weils eben besser ohne klingt.


Bevor man neue Lautsprecher kauft, sollte man lieber die Raumakustik verbessern. Das bringt noch mehr als ständig was neues zu kaufen . Vorausgesetzt, die vorhandenen Lautsprecher kommen nicht gerade vom Wühltisch vom Lidl oder eines Direktversenders.


----------



## Aldrearic (28. November 2014)

Oder Das System ist so alt, dass es auseinander fällt und man wirklich bald neue braucht. Meins ist so ein Kandidat. Billiges 7.1 System vor 10 Jahren gekauft.
Werd aber dazu noch mehr Probehören gehen. Kef & Adam hat mir bisher gut gefallen.

Solange es keine Tröter sind oder Beats mit dem Bau von LS anfängt.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> oder Beats mit dem Bau von LS anfängt.


Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand . Wobei... Bose und so ...


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2014)

Ich wollte eben mal wieder meinen Verstärker nach der RMA etwas ausprobieren, jetzt haben die Vollpfosten den Drehregler am Lautstärkepoti abgemacht, bei der Reparatur, und vergessen, wieder anzuschrauben 

Zum Glück war der einzige Innensechskant-Schlüssel, den ich hier hatte, genau der Richtige


----------



## Zappaesk (28. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bevor man neue Lautsprecher kauft, sollte man lieber die Raumakustik verbessern. Das bringt noch mehr als ständig was neues zu kaufen . Vorausgesetzt, die vorhandenen Lautsprecher kommen nicht gerade vom Wühltisch vom Lidl oder eines Direktversenders.



Da geb ich dir recht, das ändert aber nix an meiner Aussage. Wobei ich natürlich im Zweifelsfall lieber LS bauen würde als kaufen - aber das ist denke ich hier jedem eh klar...


----------



## Icedaft (28. November 2014)

Nfsgame: Entweder bist Du Single, oder Du hast eine sehr tolerante Frau ... Die wenigsten Frauen lassen sich gerne ihr Wohnzimmer mit Bassfallen und dgl. verunstalten...


----------



## Aldrearic (29. November 2014)

Wenn die Frauen es auch mögen warum nicht?  Es ordentlich krachen lassen ist die Devise ^^ Die Nachbarn werden das hören was ich höre, ob sie wollen oder nicht. 

LS selber bauen würde ich wohl auch, wenn ich die Zeit haben würde dazu. Daher kaufe ich mir lieber gute LS . Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher. Kostet halt ne Stange Zaster.


----------



## Betschi (29. November 2014)

Kennt jemand die Wharfedale DS-1 Lautsprecher? Brauche ein paar neue LS zum DJ spielen und sie sind gerade Aktion.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2014)

So, heute ist ein guter Tag! Seit gestern läuft mein NAS wieder rund mit aktuellem OS (FreeNAS 9.2.irgendwas), Plex Mediaserver und um das Ganze rund zu machen hab ich grad die endlich erschienene Naim App für Android installiert - sehnsüchtig erwartet und schon seit ewig versprochen... Jetzt muss ich mich nicht mehr mit Bubble rumärgern! 

Was will man mehr!? Nix - eben!


----------



## soth (29. November 2014)

Wenn du DJ spielen möchtest, kauf dir entsprechendes Equipment!


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Wenn du DJ spielen möchtest, kauf dir entsprechendes Equipment!



Auf wen beziehst du dich?


----------



## soth (29. November 2014)

Auf denjenigen der ein paar Minuten vor dir gepostet hat.



Betschi schrieb:


> Brauche ein paar neue LS zum DJ spielen[...]


----------



## Betschi (29. November 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Wenn du DJ spielen möchtest, kauf dir entsprechendes Equipment!


Controller und Laptop habe ich bereits seit zwei Jahren, die LS sind nun kaputt, deshalb brauche ich neue. Wären da aktive Monitorlautsprecher nicht das Richtige?


----------



## soth (29. November 2014)

Fragen wir mal anders, was möchtest du den genau machen?


----------



## Betschi (29. November 2014)

Musik-Podcasts für das tägliche Pendeln im Zug.


----------



## Aldrearic (29. November 2014)

Auf jedenfall eines dieser Home Cinema Systeme mit diesen ellen langen dünnen LS  /ironie aus
Etwas genauer ausführen bitte. Wie gross ist der Raum? Hast du schon bestehendes Equipment, welches du noch verwenden kannst? Ich würde jetzt eher auf Stereo tippen, da ein Surround System, bzw 5.1 oder 7.1 hier überflüssig ist.
Die spezialisten werden es besser wissen wie ich.
Probehören ist auch bei den LS wichtig.

Ich hab mir heute das Stereo System bestellen lassen. Freue mich auf nächsten Samstag


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom Beyer a200p? Papa hat ein iPhone 6 und würde sich den gerne zulegen, da man den als externen DAC an den Lightning-iPhones nutzen kann. Ich weiß nicht, ob er bei seinem Grado SR-225 bleiben will, oder was weniger unbequemes kaufen möchte. Auf jeden Fall kommt da irgendein KH in der 200-400€ Klasse dran, denke ich.

Was sagt ihr da zu dem Beyer? Er kriegt den um 169$ ohne Versand, weil er gerade in den USA arbeitet, und da ein gutes Angebot gefunden hat.


----------



## iceman650 (29. November 2014)

Der A200p ist sicher kein schlechtes Gerät, ist praktisch auf einer Höhe mit UHA6S.MKII von Leckerton oder dem C5D von JDS (der ab nächste Woche bei mir Zuhause sein wird für meine Westone W4R ).
Für den Grado würde ich persönlich ihn allerdings nicht unbedingt kaufen um ehrlich zu sein, da das iPhone sicher schon keinen schlechten Ausgang hat, man kein separates Gerät rumschleppen muss und um ehrlich zu sein habe ich den Grado noch nie hören dürfen, jedoch bezweifle ich, dass er so stark von dem A200p profitiert um das Geld zu rechtfertigen. 

Anders sieht es gegebenenfalls mit Mehrtreiber-BA-Inears aus, da diese von der geringeren Ausgangsimpedanz profitieren sollten. (3,8 Ohm beim iPhone 5 AFAIR, 1,1 Ohm beim A200p, 0,6 Ohm beim C5D, UHA6 auch geringer als der Beyer). 
Viel weitere Vergleiche könnte ich zwischen den drei Probanden von Beyer, Leckerton und JDS jedoch auch nicht anstellen außer diese eine Messgröße.


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2014)

Mehr würde sicher mein One X+ profitieren, dessen Soundstufe kann nicht mit dem iPhone mithalten.

Mein Papa ist sich schon ziemlich sicher, dass er sich den kauft, ich wollte nur nochmal eine Nachfrage machen, um ihm im Notfall abzuraten (falls er schlecht klingt, wobei die Tests eigentlich alle gut sind).

Der Grado ist ein ganz sauberer Kopfhörer, aber unbequem wie sonst was. Nach 30-60min kriege ich heftig Kopfschmerzen, was an der Kombi aus hohem Anpressdruck und harten Schaumstoffpolstern liegt. Ich habe ihn nie wirklich gut gehört (weil wir eben noch keinen KHV haben, konnte nur den KH Ausgang von Papas altem Rotel-Pre nutzen), aber er schien mir wirklich sauber aufgelöst, und die Bühne schien mir auch ziemlich beeindruckend. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich keinen anderen besseren Kopfhörer gehört habe. Meine bislang besten, die ich sonst gehört habe, waren meine Havi B3 pro: /

Was Besseres macht an meinem  Handy auch wenig Sinn, und daheim nehme ich lieber meine Anlage.

Naja, weit abgeschweift. Keine konkreten Kritikpunkte heißt, dass Papa sich den wohl holen wird. Werde dann berichten


----------



## Keinem (29. November 2014)

Meine Eltern haben hier einen TX-SV535 und DX-C530. Was sagt Ihr zu den alten Schätzchen  ?


----------



## Aldrearic (29. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Sieht doch richtig ansehlich aus. Nicht geizen, klotzen? 
Gibts die noch zu kaufen? Bzw wie klingt es mit den beiden Schmuckstücken?

Ich fang mit nem NAD Verstärker an, immerhin etwas ^^


----------



## Keinem (29. November 2014)

So wie ich das mitbekomme, kann man die nur gebraucht kaufen, was bei dem Alter nicht verwunderlich ist  .

Ich frage mich nur, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, meine Eltern zu einem Neukauf zu überreden oder ob die zwei Teile reichen  . Zwar limitiert alleine die Gegebenheiten im Wohnzimmer, spricht, dessen Einrichtung, jedoch würde ich an der Anlage auch gerne mal Kopfhörer anschließen  .


----------



## soth (29. November 2014)

Betschi schrieb:


> Musik-Podcasts für das tägliche Pendeln im Zug.


Also für dich selbst Abmischen?
Dann kann man durchaus zu kleinen Kompaktlautsprechern greifen. Falls dir die DS-1 klanglich zusagen spricht nicht viel dagegen.


----------



## dekay55 (30. November 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben hier einen TX-SV535 und DX-C530. Was sagt Ihr zu den alten Schätzchen  ?



Naja was soll man dazu sagen, 0815 standart zeugs von Onkyo aus den 90ern. Nix besonderes, nen hunni würd ich für beide Teile maximal ausgeben. 
Mit dem Dolby Pro Logic wirste nix anfangen können, weil das soundtechnisch einfach nur grauenhaft ist, kurz der Receiver wird nur bei Stereo brauchbar sein.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. November 2014)

Gerade einen Denon PMA-480R für 55€ inkl Versand erstanden.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ist nen normaler preis, hab den letzt auf Quoka für 45€ gesehen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Dezember 2014)

Ist nen nettes Gerät für den Preis. Hat 1992 700 bis 800 DM gekostet und sollte jetzt noch mit jedem 500€ AMP mithalten


----------



## jpd92 (2. Dezember 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen, was haltet ihr eigentlich von Dolby Headphone und CMS3D egenüber normalen Stereo bzgl. der Ortung von Gegnern in Spielen? Mir wurden von vielen Leuten diese Sourroundsimulationen empfohlen. Nach ein paar Monaten testen usw. hab ich in der normalen Stereoeinstellung die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Nebenbei klingt es auch noch viel besser (nicht ausschlaggebend).
Mein Setup ist Sennheiser HD598+ Asus Xonar DGX, gespielt wird hauptsächlich CSGO.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Dezember 2014)

Das ist zum einen eine Frage des gefallens und zum anderen ob die Simulation zu den eigenen Ohren passt. ist dieses nicht der Fall kann reines Stereo von Vorteil sein.


----------



## jpd92 (2. Dezember 2014)

Also ist die Souuroundsimulation theoretisch überlegen, funktioniert aber nicht bei jedem? Oder ist es Wirklich nur Geschmackssache?
Kann es vll auch an meinen Einstellungen liegen? Ich hatte bei aktivierten DH ingame auf 5.1, Windows auf 5.1 und im Asus Treiber auf 6Channel+Kopfhörer+DH.
Kann jemand was zu dem Razer Sourround sagen, ist es einen Versuch Wert?


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Dezember 2014)

Leute ich brauche ne Übergangs-Karte mit getrennten KH und Front und ner Weiche für den Sub.
U5/U7? Omni/Z ? Möglichst in dem Preisrahmen. Klanglich sollte doch die Z die beste sein, oder? Gibt kaum Vergleiche zu finden.


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Algorithmen der Karten lassen sich nicht wirklich beeinflussen, entweder es passt oder nicht. Wenn die Simulation allerdings funktioniert ist sie der Stereovariante überlegen. Einen Versuch ist das Razerding allemal wert und wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann schmeißt man es eben wieder runter.


----------



## DrDave (2. Dezember 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Die Algorithmen der Karten lassen sich nicht wirklich beeinflussen, entweder es passt oder nicht. Wenn die Simulation allerdings funktioniert ist sie der Stereovariante überlegen. Einen Versuch ist das Razerding allemal wert und wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann schmeißt man es eben wieder runter.


Das Razording hatte ich mal mit meinem 990 pro getestet und mit dem integrierten Hubschrauber Test, welcher dich umkreist, ist die Ortung schon besser. 
Musik klingt aber mit aktivierter Simulation echt miserabel. 
Da ich aktuell wenig Shooter zocke, kann ich nicht sagen ob es im Game etwas taugt.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Dezember 2014)

Klanglich ist die U7 am besten, kostet aber mehr.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Dezember 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, danke...

Hab jetzt nen anderes Problem.... Der Verstärker ist da, aber der rechte Kanal geht nicht. Weder an den Klemmen noch am Kopfhörerausgang...


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2014)

Am Eingang rechts und links mal vertauscht? Bleibt es rechts?


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Dezember 2014)

es bleibt rechts

heute Vormittag war er mal im Ofen. Ich teste es gleich wenn ich zuhause bin.

Vielleicht hat er die vielen Stunden bei -3C nicht vertragen.

Ist egal welcher Eingang. Rechts bleibt am Kopfhörer und an den Lautsprechern stumm. Hab nur ein leichtes Übersprechen auf den Linken Kanal wenn ich nur am rechten Signal anlege und auf max Vol drehe


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich tippe auf eine kalte Lötstelle.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf eine kalte Lötstelle.



dann könnte der Ofen was gebracht haben.
Halbe Stunde bei 80C

Nachtrag: es bleibt stumm


----------



## max310kc (3. Dezember 2014)

Nächste Variante: Korrosion am Eingangswahlschalter oder am Lautstärke-Poti. Zusätzlich könntest du schaun, ob die Endstufenrelais beide funktionieren und die Kanäle freigeben.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2014)

Hast du denn schon alle Eingänge durchprobiert ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Dezember 2014)

Alle Eingänge probiert. Werden aber hier auch per Taste und nicht per Drehschalter gewählt. Relais sind beide zu hören. Schaltplan fehlt mir leider noch


----------



## max310kc (3. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt, Lautstärkepoti ist auch noch für Kanalausfälle gut, typischerweise aber eigentlich eher keine kompletten. Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur aufn Schlatplan warten.


----------



## ebastler (4. Dezember 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> dann könnte der Ofen was gebracht haben.
> Halbe Stunde bei 80C
> 
> Nachtrag: es bleibt stumm



Zumal kein Lötzinn, das ich kenne, bei 80° schmilzt...

Du hast nicht zufällig ein Oszilloskop? :/


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Dezember 2014)

Bis zum 18. Dezember für 69 inkl. Versand

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00JJNQG98/...8SJRFB7EETAJS4VM&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=559665627


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Zumal kein Lötzinn, das ich kenne, bei 80° schmilzt...
> 
> Du hast nicht zufällig ein Oszilloskop? :/



Es geht ja auch erstmal ums ausdehnen. Manchmal hilfts ja. Mehr kann man ja wegen den Isolierungen nicht drauf geben. 

hab auch leider kein Oszi. 

Hab auch erst am Wochenende Zeit zum schauen. Nen Kumpel kommt vorbei und wir löten und messen alles nach


----------



## ebastler (4. Dezember 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch erstmal ums ausdehnen. Manchmal hilfts ja. Mehr kann man ja wegen den Isolierungen nicht drauf geben.
> 
> hab auch leider kein Oszi.
> 
> Hab auch erst am Wochenende Zeit zum schauen. Nen Kumpel kommt vorbei und wir löten und messen alles nach



Du bist leider etwas weit weg, sonst hätte ich vorgeschlagen, du kommst auf n Bier vorbei, wir hängen das Oszi dran, und messen den ganzen Signalweg durch, bis das Signal verschwindet. Aber Dresden -> Innsbruck wäre etwas weit deswegen^^
Viel Glück, dass ihr den Fehler findet!
Schaut eventuell auch, ob ihr Haarrisse in einer Leiterbahn findet...


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2014)

Mit dem richtigen Eingangssignal müsste sich die Spannung doch auch per Multimeter vernünftig kontrollieren lassen.


----------



## ebastler (4. Dezember 2014)

50Hz Sinus rein, und Multimeter auf AC-Messung? Gar nicht dran gedacht!
Das sollte echt mit jedem gehen. Höhere Frequenzen brauchen halt dann ein teureres DMM.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2014)

So oder so sollte man auch im DC-Modus was sehen. Zwar sicher nichts was man als Zahlenwert sinnvoll interpretieren kann, aber Spannung oder keine Spannung geht allemal.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Dezember 2014)

Schaltplan hab ich heute erhalten.  Kurzer Anruf bei meinem Händler und eine Stunde später hatte ich es per Mail



Ich hab nen KMM von Arbeit: https://www.gossenmetrawatt.com/deutsch/produkte/metrahitt-com.htm


----------



## Trolleule (6. Dezember 2014)

Hey grüß euch,
ich verkaufe mein altes System um Platz für ein neues zu haben und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage:
1. Soundkarte (PCI, Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Audio, von 2007 glaub ich) behalten oder
2. Nur OnBoard (Realtek ALC1150) oder
3. neue Karte, PCIe oder
4. neue Karte, extern

Ich verwende selten Kopfhörer (billig Modell), dafür besitze ich ein 7.1 System von Creative. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2014)

Soundblaster behalten. Die ist noch locker besser als Onboardsound und was noch besseres werden deine aktuellen Ausgabegeräte nicht benötigen.


----------



## Trolleule (6. Dezember 2014)

oh das ging ja schnell...
Danke Chef


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Dezember 2014)

V-MODA Crossfade M-100 Over-Ear KopfhÃ¶rer weiÃŸ silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Morgen um 12 Uhr im Angebot 


Aber unwahrscheinlich, dass der auf den letztjährigen Preis von 200 Euro fällt...


----------



## Icedaft (7. Dezember 2014)

Jean, der ist gemein. Das sind so gut wie die einzigen KH, die mir auch optisch Zusagen, ein Mic haben etc. und ich kann die Kohle im Moment nicht freimachen...


----------



## Thallassa (7. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Jean, der ist gemein. Das sind so gut wie die einzigen KH, die mir auch optisch Zusagen, ein Mic haben etc. und ich kann die Kohle im Moment nicht freimachen...



Du und solch ein mordsmäßiger Bassprügel? Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Dezember 2014)

Denn M100 fand ich gar nicht so übel vorallem was die Verarbeitung und Haptik angeht. Nur ist der Bass selbst für einen Basshead wie mir einfach zu viel des Guten, anfangs machst richtig Spaß aber nach einer Zeit geht's doch schon sehr auf den Zeiger.

edit: Das Angebot ist doch ein Witz oder 250€ (10%)


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Dezember 2014)

Jap, der war letztes Jahr im Cyber Monday bei genau 199 Euro (von 233), da hätte ich fast zugeschlagen...

Hatte eig. gehofft, dass der auch in Deutschland vom Preis fällt...


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Dezember 2014)

Wir ham gestern mal geschaut... der Poti isses nicht 

Wir haben aber nach 2 Stunden schluss gemacht und suchen die Tage mal weiter


----------



## Icedaft (7. Dezember 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Du und solch ein mordsmäßiger Bassprügel? Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen



Das Auge ist ja auch mit  . Der B&W und der Custom One gefallen mir auch optisch besser als die meisten erhältlichen, sie vermitteln auch optisch ein wenig Wertigkeit und Designverständnis obwohl sie schon in recht unterschiedlichen Preisklassen unterwegs sind. Bislang bin ich in der Summe noch den Focals am ehesten Zugeneigt, schau mer mal. Bei mir muß so eine Entscheidung immer gären und der Geldbeutel muss mitspielen.

Bzw. was ist von den Meridian KHV-Serie zu halten?


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Dezember 2014)

Die Meridian Teile sind toll, sehr guter Klang bei recht kompakten Maßen. Man zahlt halt etwas Aufpreis für den Namen, Meridian ist ja sonst eher Premium-Segment.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Dezember 2014)

Wozu hat man Eltern mit viel Zeit, da Rentner? Der Denon geht zu Paps. Der hat nen Oszi und kann den Lötkolben schwingen.

Irgendwie neigt es mich gerade einen ODAC + O2 zu holen....  oder doch was anderes? brauch nen DAC!


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Dezember 2014)

Wolltest du nicht mal den SMSL Sanskrit ausprobieren?


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Dezember 2014)

Joa auch... aber irgendwie hab ich kaum noch Lust zum Probieren. Will wieder was vernünftiges länger haben.
Hab zu viel hin und her gemacht. Hatte vor Jahren eine der ersten STX und nen Marantz PM4400... Ich hätte einfach dabei bleiben sollen. Hätte viel Zeit, Geld und Nerven gespart.


----------



## Knäcke (11. Dezember 2014)

Falls schon jemand die Info gepostet hat: Asche über mein Haupt.
Zur Zeit ist der AKG K551 bei Amazon im Blitzangebot.

AKG K551 Over-Ear KopfhÃ¶rer mit Apple iPhone Steuerung: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2014)

Es ist sogar nur dort erlaubt... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...eis-hits-bei-amazon-ebay-geizhals-und-co.html


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Dezember 2014)

Problem ist, dass weder PCGH Audio Schnäppchen bewirbt und dass kaum einer in den Sammelthread schaut bzw. nur die "falschen" Adressaten reinschauen.

Daher finde ich, dass dies hier im Thread geduldet werden sollte, auch wenn es gegen die Forenregeln spricht.


----------



## Knäcke (11. Dezember 2014)

Entschuldigt, kommt nicht wieder vor.  Allerdings wäre hier, nach meinen Verständnis, die erste Anlaufstelle für mich.  Vor allem da ich mich fast ausschließlich im Audio Bereich herumtreiben.


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. Dezember 2014)

Mein SMSL SD-650 (DAC/KHV) wird leider nicht mehr als USB Gerät erkannt und überträgt Spannung auf das Gehäuse. Den muss ich wohl oder übel mal aufschrauben. Falls er kaputt ist, weis ich schon nen Weihnachtswunsch (die Topping Teile schauen ja ganz gut aus, oder gleich sparen und O2+ODAC).


----------



## Oozy (13. Dezember 2014)

Wie schlägt sich das iPhone 6 eigentlich als Musikplayer und wie verhält er sich gegenüber anderen Smartphones? Ich möchte halt etwas guten Klang für unterwegs ohne einen extra DAC zu kaufen und den dann mitzunehmen.


----------



## Keinem (13. Dezember 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich das iPhone 6 eigentlich als Musikplayer und wie verhält er sich gegenüber anderen Smartphones? Ich möchte halt etwas guten Klang für unterwegs ohne einen extra DAC zu kaufen und den dann mitzunehmen.



Wie steht es eigentlich hiermit?

Kann man den empfehlen  ?


----------



## WaldemarE (13. Dezember 2014)

Ja der FiiO X1 ist super vorallem für denn Preis

Hier mal ein paar Rezensionen FiiO X1 Ultraportable Hi-Res DAP


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2014)

Klanglich gut, ansonsten finde ich das Ding persönlich nicht sonderlich toll.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Klanglich gut, ansonsten finde ich das Ding persönlich nicht sonderlich toll.



iPhone 6 oder Fiio x1?


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2014)

Habe das IPhone 6 noch nicht gehört, rein von der Bedienung und Portabilität aber definitiv das IPhone.


----------



## Keinem (13. Dezember 2014)

Der Fiio X1 soll doch nicht neutral abgestimmt sein, richtig  ?

Man begründete das doch damit, dass der für eine jüngere Gruppe gedacht ist  .


----------



## WaldemarE (13. Dezember 2014)

Manche sagen er ist gesoundet andere wiederum meinen das er es nicht ist. Bei denn Vorserien Modellen soll es gesoundet gewesen sein und bei der Serie anscheinend nicht mehr.


----------



## Keinem (13. Dezember 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Manche sagen er ist gesoundet andere wiederum meinen das er es nicht ist. Bei denn Vorserien Modellen soll es gesoundet gewesen sein und bei der Serie anscheinend nicht mehr.



Also lieber selber testen und entscheiden, ob man das mag  .


----------



## WaldemarE (13. Dezember 2014)

Japp und 80€ sind ja auch nicht die Welt


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich fühle mich verarscht... hab mal nen 2. Versuch gestartet und noch einen PMA-480R bei ebay gekauft. Wieder sollte er funktionieren und wieder tut er dies nicht. Die Endstufen kommen erst gar nicht. Die Ralais sind nicht zu hören und die Eingangswahl zeigt auch kein Lebenszeichen. Sicherungen schon getauscht.


----------



## DrDave (13. Dezember 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich verarscht... hab mal nen 2. Versuch gestartet und noch einen PMA-480R bei ebay gekauft. Wieder sollte er funktionieren und wieder tut er dies nicht. Die Endstufen kommen erst gar nicht. Die Ralais sind nicht zu hören und die Eingangswahl zeigt auch kein Lebenszeichen. Sicherungen schon getauscht.


Alle guten Dinge sind 3?
Nein Spaß bei Seite, du scheinst echt die besten Verkäufer erwischt zu haben
Reklamierst du Ihn, da er nicht der Beschreibung entspricht oder willst du basteln?


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Dezember 2014)

ich lass ja schon beim 1. basteln... 

ich schreib den Verkäufer erstmal an. Mal schauen was er sagt

Vorteil PayPal... Geld zurückholen und Gerät zurückschicken. Da kanner ja nix gegen machen


----------



## DrDave (13. Dezember 2014)

Würde ihn wohl auch zurück schicken, wer hat schon gern 2 offene Baustellen
Konntest du messen, ob das Relais angesteuert wird?


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Dezember 2014)

Hab mein KMM nicht hier und eigentlich auch keine Lust dazu. Wenn mein Paps (der hat mehr Zeit und Lust und nen Oszi)  den 1. nicht hin bekommt, kauf ich mir doch nen neuen Denon.

Nachtrag: bekomm mein Geld wieder und Verstärker geht zurück


----------



## WaldemarE (14. Dezember 2014)

Ha LOL grade beim Surfen denn beyerdynamic Custom Studio entdeckt. Es ist ein etwas modifizierter COP beyerdynamic CUSTOM STUDIO


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Dezember 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ha LOL grade beim Surfen denn beyerdynamic Custom Studio entdeckt. Es ist ein etwas modifizierter COP beyerdynamic CUSTOM STUDIO



Klanglich sonst irgendwelche Angaben? Preis etc.?



P.S: Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80 Ohm Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Morgen um 18:30 im Angebot


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Dezember 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Klanglich sonst irgendwelche Angaben? Preis etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut hifi-form sollen die wohl nen extremen Höhen Peak haben


----------



## Keinem (18. Dezember 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Klanglich sonst irgendwelche Angaben? Preis etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den Editionen mit weniger Ohm muss man doch einen (deutlichen) klanglichen Abstrich machen  ?

Hatte ich irgendwo gelesen  .

PS: Meine SE 215 sind angekommen  . Vorhin haben sie auch schon kurz an der Anlage gesteckt. Einen guten Eindruck haben sie bis jetzt bei mir erweckt. Vor allem die Abschirmung ist gut  . 

Sie dämmen besser als die: Alpine MusicSafe Pro - Silver Edition , die ich ebenfalls bekommen habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Dezember 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Bei den Editionen mit weniger Ohm muss man doch einen (deutlichen) klanglichen Abstrich machen  ?
> 
> Hatte ich irgendwo gelesen  .


Vollkommener Blödsinn. Ich habe nen 32 und 250 Ohm DT 990 Edition. Die sind fast nicht auseinander zu halten. Wenn man es nicht weis würde man es wahrscheinlich nicht merken.

Die haben halt nur einen Unterschied in der Lautstärke. Wenn man aber einen KHV mit genug Dampf hat merkt man das auch nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2014)

Bei den 770 wurde bei allen Tests angegeben, dass die kleinen ein deutlich anderes Klangbild abliefern als die 250 bzw 600 Ohm Teile.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Dezember 2014)

Wurden die niedrigohmigen denn auch vernünftig eingespielt? Bei mir hat sich der 32er nach dem Einspielen quasi genauso wie der 250er angehört. Der 250er hat sich durch das Einspielen nicht verändert.


----------



## D0pefish (18. Dezember 2014)

Nur der DT-770 Pro 250 Ohm wird von BD als Referenz gesehen,  der 80'er wurde gefertigt um lange gängiger Studiotechnik auf dem US-Markt gerecht zu werden. Der ohne "Pro" ist eine ganz andere Liga (HiFi) und wird regelmäßig mit anderen Modellreihen und den Modellen mit Pro verwechselt oder irrtümlich gleichgesetzt. Kopfhörer einspielen halte ich für ein Gerücht aus der Plauderecke. Wenn dem so wäre, gäbe es einen passenden Beipackzettel. Eher passt man sich nach einer Gewöhnphase an den Anpressdruck und das Gewicht an. Wie es bei HiFi-Höhrern und anderen Herstellern ist weiß ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, schließe es aber erstmal weiter aus.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2014)

Einspielen ist kein Gerücht, sondern einfach eine Tatsache, die jedes Gerät betrifft. Insbesondere solche, die Schwingungen erzeugen oder sonstige mechanischen Bewegungssysteme beinhalten, also im Falle von Hifi Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer (Verstärker u.ä. Geräte haben das Verhalten nicht so ausgeprägt, da kommts eher drauf an, dass die Geräte ordentlich warm gespielt werden, damit die Bauteile ihre Sollkennwerte haben). Ich begreife die Argumentation nicht mit der versucht wird dies abzustreiten, es sollte doch jedem halbwegs technisch Verständigem klar sein, das es in solchen Systemen zu Einlauf-, Reck-, und sonstigen Verhalten kommt. Die Zentrierungen, die Sicken usw. das muss erst mal durchgenudelt werden damit es auch so tut wie es das auslegungstechnisch tun soll.

Mal abgesehen davon kann man es auch - je nach Gerät - auch z.T. sehr deutlich hören und wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat auch meist messen. Ganz klarer Fall von Voodoo also

Da es in keinem Beipackzettel erwähnt wird (wobei das wiederum ein Gerücht ist), ist dabei nicht tragisch oder gar notwendig. Das Einspielen passiert ja im Betrieb ohnehin, das kann man nicht verhindern, deswegen kann man da ja auch nichts falsch machen - es sei denn man setzt den fabrikfrischen KH auf und macht unmittelbar eine endgültige Bewertung und schreibt das dann als Rezension...


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2014)

Das Einspielen kein "Gerücht" ist, wird auch dadurch belegt, dass Hersteller der gehobeneren Klasse zwei Sätze TSP angeben... Auslieferungszustand und nach dem Einspielen... Link


----------



## ebastler (19. Dezember 2014)

Also, wer nicht glaubt, dass es aufs Einspielen ankommt - kauft euch n Paar Havi B3 pro. Die kosten wenig, und da ists echt krass. Recht sauber out of the Box, dann klingen die ne Weile lang wirklich grottenschlecht, ehe sie sich einigermaßen einspielen, und dann wieder ziemlich gut klingen.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2014)

Du Fragst mich Sachen Frog. Vielleicht einfach mal nach 770 250Ohm 80Ohm Test googeln. Das ist bei mir 1 1/2 Jahre her wo ich mich darum gekümmert hatte


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Dezember 2014)

ich hab auch nicht ohne Grund nen 990 mit 600Ohm 

Der spielt auch nach dem Einspielen weicher


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Dezember 2014)

Also das mit dem einspielen weiß ich persönlich auch nicht so recht obs jetzt Voodoo ist oder nicht. 

Bei meinem Fidelio X1 und Focal Spirit One S merke ich keinen Unterschied zu früher aber bei meinem Havi B3 Pro 1 habe ich deutlich einen Unterschied bemerkt und beim beyerdynamic Custom One Pro hat einspielen nichts gebracht und er war immernoch gleich dumpf, matschig und detailarm. 

Ich denke mal das es nur eine Eingewöhnungphase ist da ich mit dem Fidelio X1 sowie Focal Spirit One S nur ein warmes Klangbild gewohnt war und sich somit meine Ohren ans Klangbild vom Havi gewöhnt haben. 

Was ich komisch finde das alle Kopfhörer und Co. durch das einspielen besser werden aber nie schlechter.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2014)

Naja meine Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250Ohm hab ich vom Teststand gekauft im Musikladen, letztes Stück.
Hab ordentlich gespart (115€), sie konnten mir aber ums verrecken nicht sagen wie lange der schon benutzt wurde und wieviele Köpfe er gesehen hat^^
Dementsprechend war "burn-in" nicht mehr nötig.

Hab aber auch den 32Ohm getestet. Der Unterschied ist da, 32er klingt dumpfer, matschiger. Auch der ist schon lange in benutzung bei nem Kumpel. Ist jetzt kein großer Unterschied, aber warum das schlechtere Modell nehmen^^


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das es nur eine Eingewöhnungphase ist da ich mit dem Fidelio X1 sowie Focal Spirit One S nur ein warmes Klangbild gewohnt war und sich somit meine Ohren ans Klangbild vom Havi gewöhnt haben.



Das wäre komisch - immerhin kann man den Effekt des Einspielens messen. Wobei ein gewisser Eingewöhnungseffekt natürlich immer auch noch dazu kommt - bloß kann man den nicht messen.



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Was ich komisch finde das alle Kopfhörer und Co. durch das einspielen besser werden aber nie schlechter.



Das ist nicht komisch, sondern logisch. Die Entwickler werden kaum die Parameter einer ungereckten Sicke und einer noch etwas hüftsteifen Zentrierung (gut die gibts bei KHs nicht) o.ä. als Basis für ihre Abstimmung verwenden, sondern eben die der bereits eingespielten Teile. Durchs Einspielen werden z.B. Gummielemente "geschmeidiger". Uneingespielt ist der Klang oft etwas harsch, speziell im Hochton. Das liegt daran, dass die noch "harte" Aufhängung feindynamisch wie eine Bremse wirkt. Da kann die Membran dann noch nicht so mühelos folgen und es klingt entsprechend. 

Ähnliches bei Verstärkern. Da ist zwar der Einspieleffekt nicht sehr stark ausgeprägt, dafür aber der, dass ein kalter Verstärker immer(!) schlechter klingt als ein warmer. Da kommts u.a. daher, dass sich z.B. die Kennlinien der Transen / Röhren / was auch immer oder auch sonstige Parameter unter Temperatur verändern. Hier geht der Entwickler natürlich auch von betriebswarmen Zuständen aus und optimiert die Schaltung entsprechend der "warmen" Kennlinie - bzw. die kalten Kennlinien sind oft gar net so gerade wie sie es warm sind und eine perfekte Abstimmung würde evtl. nicht wirklich gelingen.

Dabei sind Voll- und Endverstärker ob ihres hohen Leistungsdurchsatzes und der damit verbundenen schnellen Erwärmung oft im Vorteil. Wandler und sonstige Kleinverbraucher brauchen mitunter länger bis sie betriebswarm sind wobei da nach ner Stunde normal auch gut ist. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - mein Phono-Pre braucht sensationelle 48h bis er eine Temperaturbeharrung erreicht hat und die ersten 24 davon klingt er mitunter verheerend (in Blindtests mit nem anderen Phono-Pre haben wir das nachgewiesen - die ersten 24h war immer der andere besser und auf einmal kippt das - wenn ichs nicht selbst getestet hätte würd ichs nicht glauben)! Der hat aber konsequenter weise auch schon ab Werk erst gar keinen Ausschalter bekommen sondern ist immer an.


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehe es ja das Gummielemennte, Membrane anfangs steif sind und durch Bewegung "geschmeidiger"  werden aber nach einer Zeit müssten diese doch eigentlich ausleiern und dadurch eigentlich schlechter werden aber irgendwie passiert das nie oder man hört nie von. Wenn ich  z.B. ein Gummiband die ganze zeit belaste und wieder entlaste  reist es ja auch irgendwann mal.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Dezember 2014)

Das dauert aber lange. Irgendwann gehen die Sicken dann komplett kaputt.


----------



## ebastler (19. Dezember 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es ja das Gummielemennte, Membrane anfangs steif sind und durch Bewegung "geschmeidiger"  werden aber nach einer Zeit müssten diese doch eigentlich ausleiern und dadurch eigentlich schlechter werden aber irgendwie passiert das nie oder man hört nie von. Wenn ich  z.B. ein Gummiband die ganze zeit belaste und wieder entlaste  reist es ja auch irgendwann mal.


Nein, das tut es nur, wenn du es über einen gegewissen Punkt hinaus verformst.
Wenn man ein Material immer im linearen elastischen Bereich verformt, sollte es eigentlich keine bis kaum Alterjngserscheinungen deswegen geben.

Erst, wenn man unelastisch verformt, treten Beschädigungen auf.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2014)

Sie gehen zwar kaputt, aber bis zu dem Moment bremsen sie ja nicht wieder die Membran.
Die Membran selber ist ja im Prinzip nur wie die Pfanne einer Schaufel. Sie schiebt die Luft hin und her.
Die Kraft (der Arm) bleibt konstant. Anfangs wird er nur dadurch behindert, dass anfangs sozusagen ein zusätzliches Gewicht an der Pfanne ist (die Steifheit des Gummis).


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel dazu, das Einspielen nicht in Bedienungsanleitungen steht...

Wohl eher wird die Bedienungsanleitung ungelesen in die Ecke geworfen, ist ja nur ein Lautsprecher, wofür braucht man ja schon eine Anleitung...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Dezember 2014)

Das Thema hatten wir hier doch auch schon öfters.  Also dass sich die Sicke eines Lautsprechers einspielt kann ich ja immernoch irgendwie nachvollziehen, aber bei einem Kopfhörertreiber? Ich gehe da mit WaldemarE einher, wenn er sagt dass es komisch ist, wenn Kopfhörer, Verstärker usw. stets besser als am Anfang klingen. Das Argument, dass die Hersteller ihre Produkte so herstellen, dass sie eingespielt am besten klingen, kann man ja damit entkräften, dass jeder Benutzer anders hört. So könnte ja auch jemand mal kommen und sagen: "Hey mein Beyerdynamic XYZ klingt nun nach knapp 100h total beschissen, obwohl er am Anfang top war."

Ich will niemandem in seiner Meinung zu nahe treten, aber ich glaube einfach nicht an Kabelklang, Einspielen, Verstärkertemperatur, Carbonmatten für CD's, Bergkristallhinkelsteine und, und, und. Zumindest habe ich bei meinen KH keine Einspielerscheinungen gehabt. Sie klingen so wie zu Beginn, man gewöhnt sich nur an die Klangsignatur. Was man spätestens merkt, wenn man den einen KH absetzt und nach längerem wieder mal mit dem anderen hört. Aber gut, da wird sich wohl auch noch in 10 Jahren drüber gestritten. Ich persönlich würde jedoch nie ein mehrere 1000€ teures Kabel kaufen, weil jemand meint, das Ding kann Cola in Pepsi verwandeln.


----------



## soth (19. Dezember 2014)

Da gibt es nichts zu streiten oder zu glauben, das lässt sich messen, genau wie warm gespielte Verstärker, auch wenn das die "das ist doch Vodoo" Fraktion in 10 Jahren immer noch überlesen wird.


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Dezember 2014)

Messungen können noch so viel sagen solange man das nicht bemerkt ist es auch wurscht. Irgendwann erreicht das Menschliche Gehör auch seine grenzen und da kann all das noch so toll und detailliert sein und was bringt mir das außer einem leeren Konto wenn das dann doch nur noch die Fledermäuse wahrnehmen können.


----------



## ebastler (19. Dezember 2014)

Wie oft denn noch, ich habe es ganz eindeutig bei meinen Havis gehört. Die haben 6mm Treiber. Und ich habe kein wirklich feines Gehör. Aber wer das bei den Kopfhörern nicht bemerkt, kann sich guten Gewissens 5€ In-Ears kaufen, ehrlich gesagt. Da war ein enormer Unterschied zu hören.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Also dass sich die Sicke eines Lautsprechers einspielt kann ich ja immernoch irgendwie nachvollziehen, aber bei einem Kopfhörertreiber?



Was ist denn ein Kopfhörer anders als ein Lautsprecher? Nichts, er ist nur kleiner, technisch ist das exakt dasselbe. Da gibts ne Membran die schwingt, da gibts ne Sicke, die das Ding in Zaum hält usw. Wenn man das eine aktzeptiert, dann sollte das andere nicht völlig abstrus sein.



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich gehe da mit WaldemarE einher, wenn er sagt dass es komisch ist, wenn Kopfhörer, Verstärker usw. stets besser als am Anfang klingen. Das Argument, dass die Hersteller ihre Produkte so herstellen, dass sie eingespielt am besten klingen, kann man ja damit entkräften, dass jeder Benutzer anders hört. So könnte ja auch jemand mal kommen und sagen: "Hey mein Beyerdynamic XYZ klingt nun nach knapp 100h total beschissen, obwohl er am Anfang top war."



Klar hört jeder anders, aber es gibt eben neben dem persönlichen Geschmack auch ein paar Dinge, die man einfach objektiv bewerten kann und von jedem als besser empfunden werden. Wenn deine Box oder dein KH z.B. anfangs einem Impuls nicht sauber folgen kann, dann ist das nun mal objektiv schlecht. Ich wüsste niemanden, der es besser findet, wenn die Impulsantwort schlecht ist. 



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich will niemandem in seiner Meinung zu nahe treten, aber ich glaube einfach nicht an Kabelklang, Einspielen, Verstärkertemperatur, Carbonmatten für CD's, Bergkristallhinkelsteine und, und, und. Zumindest habe ich bei meinen KH keine Einspielerscheinungen gehabt.



Wie gesagt da gibts nix zu glauben, sondern der Erfolg des Einspielens ist einfach messbar.  Generell ist es immer schlecht wenn man an Dinge glaubt - ausprobieren, ggf. messen und dann selber wissen ist allemal besser als gelesen, nicht kapiert und deswegen ablehnen!
Ein paar Posts vorher - ich bin zu faul zum Suchen - wurden TSPs von neuen und eingespielten Chassis verlinkt. Wer damit in ne Auslegung geht wird feststellen, dass da geringfügig andere Boxen raus kämen wenn man damit je eine Box machen würde. Speziell die mechanische Güte und damit auch Rms ändern sich, Impulsverhalten und Klirr kann man leider an den Parametern nicht direkt ablesen, das muss gemessen werden, wäre aber ziemlich eindeutig...

Bei Boxen ist es oft so, dass hochwertigere (hochauflösende, impulsgenaue) Boxen stärker von Einspieleffekten profitieren. Bei KHs wird das evtl. ähnlich sein (da ist meine Erfahrung aber begrenzt). Wenn man selbst diese Effekte nicht wahrnimmt, kann das an mehreren Dingen liegen, man ist entweder nicht in der Lage es zu hören, der KH hat diesen Effekt nicht so stark dass er auffallen würde oder die KHs sind aus irgendeinem Grunde bereits eingespielt (weiß nicht ob manche Hersteller das machen - glaub ich nicht, Ausstellungsstück, Rückläufer,...). Fabrikneu gegenüber eingespielt ist aber immer zwangsläufig ein Unterschied auch wenn man ihn selbst vlt. nicht wahrnimmt.



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Aber gut, da wird sich wohl auch noch in 10 Jahren drüber gestritten.



Eigentlich wird über das Thema nicht gestritten, das ist unter Leuten die sich damit halbwegs ernsthaft auseinandersetzen  Konsens - eben weil es so eindeutig ist.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Kopfhörer anders als ein Lautsprecher? Nichts, er ist nur kleiner, technisch ist das exakt dasselbe. Da gibts ne Membran die schwingt, da gibts ne Sicke, die das Ding in Zaum hält usw. Wenn man das eine aktzeptiert, dann sollte das andere nicht völlig abstrus sein.



Ich habe nicht gesagt dass ich es akzeptiere, nur dass ich es mir noch einigermaßen vorstellen könnte, bei einem Lautsprecher welcher ja eine erheblich größere Membran usw. hat, dass es einen (messbaren) Unterschied gibt. Dass man den zwangsläufig auch hört, habe ich nicht geschrieben. Warum spielen dann die Hersteller ihre Sachen nicht gleich ein, wenn dadurch die Klangqualität gesteigert werden kann?




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt da gibts nix zu glauben, sondern der Erfolg des Einspielens ist einfach messbar.  Generell ist es immer schlecht wenn man an Dinge glaubt - ausprobieren, ggf. messen und dann selber wissen ist allemal besser als gelesen, nicht kapiert und deswegen ablehnen!
> Ein paar Posts vorher - ich bin zu faul zum Suchen - wurden TSPs von neuen und eingespielten Chassis verlinkt. Wer damit in ne Auslegung geht wird feststellen, dass da geringfügig andere Boxen raus kämen wenn man damit je eine Box machen würde. Speziell die mechanische Güte und damit auch Rms ändern sich, Impulsverhalten und Klirr kann man leider an den Parametern nicht direkt ablesen, das muss gemessen werden, wäre aber ziemlich eindeutig...
> 
> Bei Boxen ist es oft so, dass hochwertigere (hochauflösende, impulsgenaue) Boxen stärker von Einspieleffekten profitieren. Bei KHs wird das evtl. ähnlich sein (da ist meine Erfahrung aber begrenzt). Wenn man selbst diese Effekte nicht wahrnimmt, kann das an mehreren Dingen liegen, man ist entweder nicht in der Lage es zu hören, der KH hat diesen Effekt nicht so stark dass er auffallen würde oder die KHs sind aus irgendeinem Grunde bereits eingespielt (weiß nicht ob manche Hersteller das machen - glaub ich nicht, Ausstellungsstück, Rückläufer,...). Fabrikneu gegenüber eingespielt ist aber immer zwangsläufig ein Unterschied auch wenn man ihn selbst vlt. nicht wahrnimmt.



Naja, z.B. Tyll hat ja auch schon seine Messungen gemacht, mit dem Ergebnis dass er nicht wirklich was von Burn-In feststellen konnte. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe ich ihn auch noch nie davon reden sehen, dass er Unterschiede vom Einspielen hört.





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Eigentlich wird über das Thema nicht gestritten, das ist unter Leuten die sich damit halbwegs ernsthaft auseinandersetzen  Konsens - eben weil es so eindeutig ist.



Autsch... Das ist wieder mal einer der typisch überheblichen Sätze, die man links und rechts bei der "audiophilen" Truppe liest. Soweit ich weiß, hat bisher noch keiner erfolgreich und reproduzierbar einen Blindtest bestanden. Aber gut, wenn man regelmäßig deine Posts verfolgt, verwundert mich diese Aussage nicht wirklich. Im Open End Forum würden sie dich mit Kusshand nehmen.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt dass ich es akzeptiere, nur dass ich es mir noch einigermaßen vorstellen könnte, bei einem Lautsprecher welcher ja eine erheblich größere Membran usw. hat, dass es einen (messbaren) Unterschied gibt. Dass man den zwangsläufig auch hört, habe ich nicht geschrieben. Warum spielen dann die Hersteller ihre Sachen nicht gleich ein, wenn dadurch die Klangqualität gesteigert werden kann?



Bei Lautsprechern ist es vor allem auch der Hochtöner der vom Einspielen profitiert - und der vor allem besonders lange braucht. Der Hintergrund ist klar, die Bewegungen in dem Bereich sind besonders klein und die Effekte brauchen daher länger um zu wirken. Außerdem müssen dort die Bewegungen besonders schnell erfolgen und eine "Bremse" ist besonders hinderlich. Eine schwere Bassmembran mit 50g oder mehr schwingt dagegen langsamer und wird mit mehr Leistung betrieben - also nachdrücklicher angeschoben. Da gehts meist schneller.

Den KH würde ich von der Membrangröße und Gewicht eher mit dem HT vergleichen - mit entsprechenden Folgen.

Die Geräte werden nicht eingespielt, weil das niemand zahlen wollen würde und weil das Einspielen beim Kunden ohnehin passiert. Was würde wohl ein KH kosten, der ohne Einspielen um die 50€ kostet wenn man den 50h einspielen würde? Da wäre das Geheul groß wenn das ein Hersteller macht und dann für den KH 70€ oder mehr verlangt - hier im Forum würde man von schlechtem P/L Verhältnissen sprechen und abraten...



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Naja, z.B. Tyll hat ja auch schon seine Messungen gemacht, mit dem Ergebnis dass er nicht wirklich was von Burn-In feststellen konnte. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe ich ihn auch noch nie davon reden sehen, dass er Unterschiede vom Einspielen hört.



Tyll?! Kenn ich nicht. Was hat er denn gemessen? Den Frequenzgang - sinnlos! Das Gewicht?

Es kommt nicht drauf an ob jemand misst, sondern was er misst und wie man es auswertet. Interessant wirds z.B. bei der Sprungantwort und damit zusammenhängend dem Klirr (und dem Klirrverlauf!).



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Aber gut, wenn man regelmäßig deine Posts verfolgt, verwundert mich diese Aussage nicht wirklich. Im Open End Forum würden sie dich mit Kusshand nehmen.



Wenn du meine Posts regelmäßig verfolgst wirst du erkannt haben, das ich recht tief in der Materie inklusive der Theorie drinnsteck - zumindest für einen Laien. Dazu reichlich Erfahrung mit Blindtests (>20 Jahre!) habe und im Zweifelsfall nicht glaube was in irgendwelchen Foren behauptet wird, sondern es lieber selbst erhöre - ob ich es nachher erklären kann ist dabei zweitrangig weil ich das gar nicht muss. Ich weiß ja was ich blind erhört habe ob das mit irgendwelchen Forenmeinungen übereinstimmt ist wumpe!


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2014)

Sprungantwort einer Eigenkreation. Einmal direkt nach dem Zusammentackern mit finaler Weiche, einmal eben gerade. Selber Raum, selbe Mikroposition. Nur ein anderer Rechner (Lappi vs. HTPC) und somit andere grafische Auflösung bedingt durch das Seitenverhältnis (16:9 / 21:9).


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir hier doch auch schon öfters.  Also dass sich die Sicke eines Lautsprechers einspielt kann ich ja immernoch irgendwie nachvollziehen, aber bei einem Kopfhörertreiber? Ich gehe da mit WaldemarE einher, wenn er sagt dass es komisch ist, wenn Kopfhörer, Verstärker usw. stets besser als am Anfang klingen. Das Argument, dass die Hersteller ihre Produkte so herstellen, dass sie eingespielt am besten klingen, kann man ja damit entkräften, dass jeder Benutzer anders hört. So könnte ja auch jemand mal kommen und sagen: "Hey mein Beyerdynamic XYZ klingt nun nach knapp 100h total beschissen, obwohl er am Anfang top war."



Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Sicke eines Lautsprechers und der eines Kopfhörers? ...abgesehen von der Größe...



nfsgame schrieb:


> Sprungantwort einer Eigenkreation. Einmal direkt  nach dem Zusammentackern mit finaler Weiche, einmal eben gerade. Selber  Raum, selbe Mikroposition. Nur ein anderer Rechner (Lappi vs. HTPC) und  somit andere grafische Auflösung bedingt durch das Seitenverhältnis  (16:9 / 21:9).


Hätte ich nicht gedacht das man das so gut sieht...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Tyll?! Kenn ich nicht. Was hat er denn gemessen? Den Frequenzgang - sinnlos! Das Gewicht?
> 
> Es kommt nicht drauf an ob jemand misst, sondern was er misst und wie man es auswertet. Interessant wirds z.B. bei der Sprungantwort und damit zusammenhängend dem Klirr (und dem Klirrverlauf!).



Tyll Hertsens von Innerfidelity. Er hat international ein gewisses Standing und sollte wissen, wovon er redet und wie man was misst. War auch nur ein Beispiel, ich habe auch schon andere seriöse Berichte gelesen. 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Posts regelmäßig verfolgst wirst du erkannt haben, das ich recht tief in der Materie inklusive der Theorie drinnsteck - zumindest für einen Laien. Dazu reichlich Erfahrung mit Blindtests (>20 Jahre!) habe und im Zweifelsfall nicht glaube was in irgendwelchen Foren behauptet wird, sondern es lieber selbst erhöre - ob ich es nachher erklären kann ist dabei zweitrangig weil ich das gar nicht muss. Ich weiß ja was ich blind erhört habe ob das mit irgendwelchen Forenmeinungen übereinstimmt ist wumpe!



Dein Wissen will ich dir gar nicht streitig machen, in dem Punkt hast du mir auch sicherlich was voraus. Aber in der Art wie du manche Posts verfasst, macht dich das deswegen nicht unbedingt glaubwürdiger, wenn du weißt was ich meine. Soll kein Angriff gegen dich sein, aber hin und wieder erscheinen deine Formulierungen, naja, etwas von oben herab. 

Allerdings wenn du sagst, dass darüber nicht gestritten wird weil die Sache eindeutig ist, dann halte ich das für unwahr. Egal wo du etwas über Hifi liest, gibt es immer wieder die gleichen Diskussionen und Kontroversen vom hundertsten ins tausendste. Wenn also Burn In etc. so eindeutig wäre, wie du es einem Glauben machen willst, dann gäbe es das ganze Bohei nicht. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will dir deine Überzeugung nicht ausreden, jeder wie er's gerne hat.

Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich (und da bin ich glaube ich nicht alleine) noch keine derartigen Hörerfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass im messbaren Bereich Unterschiede denkbar sind. Ob man das nun hört... Da scheiden sich eben die Geister. Dann müsste man auch Unterschiede bei zwischen bspw. 16°C und 25°C Raumtemperatur hören können. Ist das gleiche wie die häufigen Diskussionen zu MP3, Flac, WAV, CD's, LP's usw.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Sicke  eines Lautsprechers und der eines Kopfhörers? ...abgesehen von der  Größe...



Damit wollte ich sagen, dass ich mir eben bei den größeren Dimensionen eines LS eher eine Veränderung in den Messwerten vorstellen könnte, als bei KH-Treibern. Kann gut sein dass ich falsch liege, ich lerne aber auch gerne dazu.


----------



## ebastler (20. Dezember 2014)

Leute, warum diskutiert ihr da noch lange herum? Zwei Beiträge ober dem von Dr.Dunkel ist ein eindeutiges Messergebnis, eine Seite davor ein Erfahrungsbericht von mir. Ich habe bei sonst keinem meiner Audiogeräte ein Einspielen bemerkt (liegt wohl daran, dass mein Gehör nicht der Hammer ist), aber bei den Havis ganz eindeutig. Das heißt für mich, dass der Effekt da wohl besonders ausgeprägt ist.

Wer es nicht glaubt, kauft euch die Dinger. 50€ sind sie allemal wert, für das Geld kriegt man da erstaunlich gute In-Ears - nach dem Einspielen. Denn davor klingen die ehrlich gesagt *******.


----------



## soth (20. Dezember 2014)

Wer von euch hat den seinen Raum akustisch optimiert? Hat Jemand Links zu Lektüre oder Tips für Literatur?


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat den seinen Raum akustisch optimiert? Hat Jemand Links zu Lektüre oder Tips für Literatur?



Was soll da gemacht werden? Kleinkram bringt da nix, wenn man den Raum optimieren will geht das a) in richtung Studio-Ausbau und b) ist das RICHTIG teuer und aufwendig.
Für einen Vollausbau würde ich mehrere tausend € als Anfang ansetzen und das auch nur in einem Raum wo NIX anderes als Musik drin ist. Denn selbst banale Gegenstände können Auswirkungen haben, ich hab die Glasschränke rausgeworfen, Lampen & Leuchter getauscht da sie geklirrt und reflektiert haben und insgesamt zu viel Zeit und Geld reingesteckt.

Alles andere bringt aber nix, vergiss es.


----------



## soth (20. Dezember 2014)

Bisher ist der Raum leer, bzw. die einzigen vorhandenen Möbelstücke für diesen Raum sind Schreibtischstuhl und der Schreibtisch an sich. 
Die Einrichtung wird relativ spartanisch bleiben, Kronleuchter wird es sicherlich nicht geben -da müsste mir jemand schon einen fünfstelligen Betrag anbieten -genauso wenig wie Glasvitrinen, höchstens (Sicherheits-)Glasplatten auf Möbelstücken. Da der Raum nur von mir persönlich benutzt wird kann es optisch auch Richtung Studio gehen, wobei das, wenn man sich einmal ein bisschen umschaut, nicht zwingend der Fall sein muss.

Was ich letztendlich finanzieren werde und kann ist erst einmal sekundär, mir geht es zunächst einmal um die Theorie an sich, alleine schon aus Interesse.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2014)

Mein Hörraum ist optimiert. Allerdings war der zu Anfang auch komplett Rohbau und das Ganze wurde konsequent und relativ "unsichtbar" integriert. Enkoppelter Boden und Decke, große Bassfallen vorne und hinten, Basotect-Deckensegel, Plattenschwingerkonstruktionen an den Seitenwänden für den Mittelton, Absorber für die Erstreflexionen.
Hatte hier auch irgendwo mal ne DIN-Messung gepostet gehabt, liegt in allen relevanten Bereichen (von 50Hz bis 20kHz) komplett innerhalb der "Norm" für ein Abhörraum, im Mittelton sogar noch innerhalb der Studionorm. War allerdings echt handwerklich aufwändig und günstig wars auch nicht .


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2014)

Theorie ist aus der Sicht von einem Laien da schwer zu verstehen. Entweder man gräbt sich tief in die Materie rein, holt sich Equipment zum messen (Mikrofon, passende Software nach dem die Lautsprecher drin sind) und investiert richtig viel Zeit da rein oder man holt sich jemanden der das übernimmt und den Raum optimiert und einen Plan erstellt wo was gemacht werden muss. Die zweite Variante ist so gesehen günstiger, denn wenn man einen Fehler macht, kostet das mehr als einige hundert €. 

Danach kommen solche Sachen zum Einsatz:
Absorber für Mitten & Höhen:
Auralex Acoustics 2" Studiofoam Wedges Burgundy

Basstraps für die Tiefen:
Auralex Acoustics Lenrd Bass Traps Charcoal 4

Diffusoren um die Reflektionen von flachen Wänden usw abzulenken.
the t.akustik Diffusor Manhatten wood

Die Möbel sollten möglichst weich sein, große flache Flächen sollten vermieden werden, Regale mit Büchern oder anderen Sachen die keine ebene Fläche bieten, helfen auch den Schall zu streuen.

Stehende Wellen sind auch ein Problem. Dazu bitte was nachlesen oder wenigstens bei Youtube reinguggen.


Wie man sieht, ist der Spaß nicht günstig und dazu noch nicht unbedingt was für das Wohnzimmer. 

Man kann auch nicht wie wild die Absorber und Diffusoren kaufen und überall rankleben. Das muss alles gemessen und ausgerechnet werden um den optimalen, neutralen Klang zu erhalten. Das lohnt sich weniger zum hören, eher zum Musik machen!
Im schlimmsten Fall erhält man einen "toten" Raum, der keine Schallreflektionen mehr hat und unangenehm klingt, egal womit bespielt. 

Ich frag einfach mal, was da gemacht werden soll?
Nur Musik hören?
Musik machen?
Aufnahmen? (Kondensatormikro, Instrumentenaufnahmen?)
Videoaufnahmen/Livestreaming/Let`s Plays?

Für den Fall 1 -brauchste nicht. Das Geld ist in besseren Lautsprechern deutlich vernünftiger angelegt.
Fall 2&3 - muss man machen. 
Fall 4 - kann man, muss man nicht. Da gibt es einfachere Lösungen. 

Wenn der Raum schon seine Probleme hat wie extremen Hall usw wird es sehr schwer diesen herzurichten. 

Mein genereller Rat - gute Technik hinstellen, sinnvoll im Raum aufstellen, alles was klirrt - entfernen, viele weiche Gegenstände (Möbel, Vorhänge) im Raum, viele kleine Sachen statt nackter Wände. 
Dazu kann man kleine Sachen wie diesen Diffusor einsetzen:
Hofa Diffusor
Der macht sich wunderbar an der Wand oder als größere Variante als Raumteiler oder Schrank-Ersatz, da kann man paar Sachen reinstellen, primär dient es aber dazu den Schall zu streuen und der sieht nicht verkehrt aus, vor allem sieht es auch nicht nach Studio aus^^

@nfsgame 

Das ist n heftiges Projekt, für so einen Ausbau braucht man alleine mehrere Wochen wenn man es ordentlich machen will. Und das geht richtig ins Geld. Ich selbst arbeite mit Sound (auflegen, remixe etc), aber ich miet mir n Studio für mixdown & mastering, weil das immer noch günstiger ist als ein Studio und ich aktuell keinen zusätzlichen Raum habe den ich dafür opfern kann^^


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Für den Fall 1 -brauchste nicht. Das Geld ist in besseren Lautsprechern deutlich vernünftiger angelegt.


Joa, kannst natürlich nen "ultrageilen" Lautsprecher inner Kathedrale aufstellen, ist dann nur *******. Der beste Lautsprecher bringt dir nix, wenn der Raum zum wegrennen ist.


----------



## soth (20. Dezember 2014)

Falls ich groß einsteige mache ich aus das Kostengründen sowieso, soweit mir möglich, selbst. 
Große Bassfallen sind kein Problem und selbst relativ einfach und günstig zu bauen, Selbiges gilt für Decken- und Wandabsorber, Helmholzresonator und Plattenschwinger. 1D und je nachdem auch 2D Diffusoren sind schon mehr Arbeit, aber auch machbar. Entkoppelter Boden und Decke ist nicht möglich, da es sich um keinen Rohbau handelt. Ich kann mir sowieso gerade nicht vorstellen wie das ohne Raum im Raum funktionieren sollte ...

Mir geht es aber wie gesagt erst einmal um Grundlagen, wobei natürlich schon ein bisschen Wissen vorhanden ist.


Edit:
@cryno1c
Ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch, der Wille und die Lust mich in das Thema tiefer einzugraben ist da. Und falls es dich beruhigt, kompletter Laie bin ich nicht


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Joa, kannst natürlich nen "ultrageilen" Lautsprecher inner Kathedrale aufstellen, ist dann nur *******. Der beste Lautsprecher bringt dir nix, wenn der Raum zum wegrennen ist.



Wenn der Raum zum wegrennen ist, ist es günstiger den Raum zu wechseln als diesen umzubauen. 
In den eigenen, nicht gemieteten 4 Wänden ist es schwieriger, da muss man was machen.  Aber generell ist Anspruch an den neutralen Klang beim hören nicht so hoch wie beim produzieren oder aufnehmen. 
Aber je nach dem wie weit man es treiben will.

In nem normalen Studio ist oftmals das halbe Budget nur für den Raum da, wenn nicht noch mehr. Das ist ein verdammt teueres Vergnügen^^


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> In nem normalen Studio ist oftmals das halbe Budget nur für den Raum da, wenn nicht noch mehr. Das ist ein verdammt teueres Vergnügen^^


In Hörräumen, in denen ich nen Auge drauf habe ist das Verhältnis Anlage/Raumakustik auch ziemlich 50/50 ... Und das nicht ohne Grund...


----------



## iceman650 (20. Dezember 2014)

Und ist ja auch nicht so, als ob ein Bücherregal nicht auch als Diffusor wirkt. Natürlich ist der berechnete, extra für Akustikzwecke entwickelte Diffusor besser, aber ich denke ein Bücherregal hat man sowieso 
Ebenso mit ein Paar Platten Basotect (Sowas) um die Erstreflektionen abzumildern sowie ein oder zwei Packen Rockwool/Isover/you name it (bitte in Folie logischerweise) verkleidet hingestellt für den Bass.
Natürlich kann man auch abertausende Euro bezahlen um es perfekt zu machen. Als Quick'n'Dirty Lösung aber sicherlich nicht schlecht und dazu wesentlich günstiger.
Und die paar Groschen die man so investiert können sich dann sicherlich bezahlt machen 

Edit: Und da schon von Selbstbaulösungen von Plattenschwingern, Helmholtzresonatoren, Basstraps, Diffusoren geschrieben hat: das ist natürlich logischerweise ebenfalls möglich, und professionelle Hersteller können auch hier nicht zaubern


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Dezember 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Tyll Hertsens von Innerfidelity. Er hat international ein gewisses Standing und sollte wissen, wovon er redet und wie man was misst. War auch nur ein Beispiel, ich habe auch schon andere seriöse Berichte gelesen.



Schau dir einfach die Messung von nfsgame an. Da sieht man wie die Sprungantwort sich verändert. Am Klirr würde man es sogar noch deutlicher sehen. Wenn du gelegentlich mit Messungen zu tun hast, dann kannst du sicher sehen, dass der Unterschied schon im relevanten Bereich ist - egal was der Tyll gemacht hat!



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Allerdings wenn du sagst, dass darüber nicht gestritten wird weil die Sache eindeutig ist, dann halte ich das für unwahr. Egal wo du etwas über Hifi liest, gibt es immer wieder die gleichen Diskussionen und Kontroversen vom hundertsten ins tausendste.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass da nicht drüber gestritten wird, sondern, dass in Fachkreisen darüber nicht gestritten wird. Im Netz wird generell über alles gestritten und philosophiert, darauf kann man aber nix geben, weil da ja jeder - ob mit Ahnung oder ohne - seinen Senf zu jedem Thema abgeben kann und gegen die vermeintlichen Voodoogläubigen zu hetzen ist immer besonders beliebt.

Es gibt auch Foren in denen z.B. Kreationismus als gesetzt gilt und jeder niedergemacht wird, der den wissenschaftlich bewiesenen Darwinismus als richtig erachtet. Klimawandel, Evolution,... lauter Themen die im Netz kontrovers diskutiert werden - bei Leuten die sich damit beruflich auseinandersetzen längst unstrittig sind. 



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich (und da bin ich glaube ich nicht alleine) noch keine derartigen Hörerfahrungen gemacht habe.



So, jetzt wirds Tag! Weil du es nicht hörst gibt es das nicht, auch wenn es andere (blind) hören und auch die Messergebnisse recht eindeutig sind? Was ist denn das für ne Einstellung? Aktzeptiere, dass andere Leute evtl. mehr Hörerfahrung wie du haben oder vlt. generell besser hören - das ist ja nichts ehrenrüchiges, ich seh bestimmt nicht so gut wie du mit meiner hemi Quadrantenanopsie und würde dir keinen Strick draus drehen dass du vlt. das eine oder andere siehst was mir nach meinem Schlaganfall nicht mehr zu sehen vergönnt ist.



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Dann müsste man auch Unterschiede bei zwischen bspw. 16°C und 25°C Raumtemperatur hören können. Ist das gleiche wie die häufigen Diskussionen zu MP3, Flac, WAV, CD's, LP's usw.



Die Raumtemperatur mag im frisch angeschalteten Zustand ne Rolle spielen und sicher auch wenn es sehr warm ist im Betrieb. Bloß dürfte das sehr schwer nachweisbar für "normale" Leute sein, weil man dann ja 2 identische Geräte in verschieden warmen aber sonst identischen Räumen betreiben müsste inklusive einem Kreuztausch usw. Ich habe die Möglichkeit jedenfalls nicht und da ich es eh nicht ändern kann wie warm der Raum ist (es sei denn ich heize wie ein blöder oder mach im Winter das Fenster auf. Das nehm ich daher als gegeben hin, normal ist - zumindest bei mir - die Raumtemperatur mehr oder weniger das ganze Jahr gleich hoch und das in einem normalen Rahmen um die 21-23°C.

Zum Thema Flac vs. MP3 gab es u.a. hier im Forum schon nen mehr oder weniger öffentlichen Blindtest. Erstaunlicherweise haben recht viele die Formate blind ganz gut auseinander halten können - trotzdem gibts immer noch nen Haufen Leute die Unterschiede kategorisch als unhörbar abtun. Was soll man da noch diskutieren? Wenn ich einen Unterschied höre, dann brauche ich mich doch da net rumstreiten, sondern kann mich zurücklehnen und entspannt Musik (FLAC und LP) hören...



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich sagen, dass ich mir eben bei den größeren Dimensionen eines LS eher eine Veränderung in den Messwerten vorstellen könnte, als bei KH-Treibern. Kann gut sein dass ich falsch liege, ich lerne aber auch gerne dazu.



Wie schon gesagt bei HT ist der Effekt meist größer als im Bass und die sind ganz grob ähnlich dimensioniert wie KHs, machen aber sicher mehr Hub weil sie mehr Schalldruck erzeugen müssen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Was soll da gemacht werden? Kleinkram bringt da nix, wenn man den Raum optimieren will geht das a) in richtung Studio-Ausbau und b) ist das RICHTIG teuer und aufwendig.
> Für einen Vollausbau würde ich mehrere tausend € als Anfang ansetzen und das auch nur in einem Raum wo NIX anderes als Musik drin ist.



Naja ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. 

Zunächst sollte der Raum mal vermessen werden, damit man weiß wo die Probleme liegen. Dann muss entschieden werden welche Maßnahmen getroffen werden müssen. Bassabsorber können leicht selbst gebaut werden um Moden in den Griff zu bekommen (Platten- oder Helmholtzabsorber), Akustikschaumstoff gibts als Plattenware zu kaufen und kann selbst verarbeitet werden. Diffusoren müssen gar nicht gekauft werden, da kann man mit geschickter Aufstellung von z.B. Regalen oder auch großblättrigen Pflanzen etwas getan werden. Glasflächen (Fenster) können mit Vorhängen entschärft werden und Vitrinen o.ä. sollten ggf. durch Maßnahmen wie Entkopplung und vlt. auch gezielte Resonanzverschiebung (einfach was draufstellen) einigermaßen in den Griff gebracht werden. 

Umsonst ist es nicht, aber mit ein wenig gutem Willen und Geschick macht es einen auch nicht arm! Die Maßnahmen sollten natürlich ebenfalls messtechnisch überprüft werden, das hat den Vorteil, dass man jederzeit weiß was man da tut und eben auch nur das tun muss was Sinn macht.


----------



## soth (20. Dezember 2014)

Jungs (und Mädels) nochmal, Basiswissen ist vorhanden, mir geht es darum tiefer in die Materie einzusteigen. 

Ich weiß was für Materialstärken ich für Bassabsorption auffahren muss und ich werde einen Teufel tun 180 Öcken für 4 Bassfällchen auszugeben die gerade einmal für eine von zwölf Ecken reichen. Dafür bekomme ich einen Haufen Rockwool Sonorock + Rieselfließ. Wie man misst ist bekannt, ETC Messungen sind bekannt und deutbar, Wasserfall logisch ...

Ohne Messungen ist bisher erst einmal schlicht (und teilweise nach LEDE) angedacht: 
- Hörplatz auf 38% Raumlänge
- Basstraps (Boden bis Decke) mindestens in den 4 vertikalen Ecken
- Diffusor im hinteren Bereich
- Teppich auf dem Boden
- Absorber für die Seitenwände bis Hörbereich, da wo es nötig ist versteht sich.
- abgehängte Decke mit Basotect, Beleuchtung und Sonorock
Alles selbst gebaut um nicht arm zu werden. Bevor ich allerdings irgendetwas mache möchte ich mich noch tiefer einlesen und natürlich Messungen machen. Sobald ich Zeit und die Möglichkeit dazu habe ...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2014)

@soth: Wo kommstn du her?


----------



## soth (20. Dezember 2014)

Baden-Württemberg, Raum Karlsruhe. Falls du irgendetwas Richtung treffen vorschlagen möchtest, im Moment ist es ganz schlecht


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Dezember 2014)

Na sowas wir haben hier auch KA aufm Nummernschild...


----------



## ebastler (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe hier gerade den Beyerdynamic a200p meines Vaters zum Testen und bin echt überrascht, was der selbst aus mittelmäßigem Quellmaterial am Handy und den Havis zaubert. Zeigt mal recht deutlich, wie ******* der DAC und die Ausgangsstufe meines Handys sind...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na sowas wir haben hier auch KA aufm Nummernschild...


Wir hier nen PE... Hätte ja sein können, dass man mal eben das Messequip hätte aufbauen können.


----------



## soth (20. Dezember 2014)

Selbst wenn du vorbeikommen würdest, wäre ich in nächster Zeit nicht anzutreffen 

Zappa, mit einem KA-Kennzeichen kann ich nicht dienen. Meine Lieblingsfortbewegungsmittel sind derzeit das Fahrrad und der E231-500


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Dezember 2014)

gießen wir mal Feuer in die Runde: Xiph.Org Video Presentations: Digital Show & Tell


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Dezember 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Zappa, mit einem KA-Kennzeichen kann ich nicht dienen. Meine Lieblingsfortbewegungsmittel sind derzeit das Fahrrad und der E231-500



Ich selber fahr ja nen Firmenwagen mit HN drauf, aber meiner Frau ihrer ist mit KA ausgestattet. Wenn du magst können wir uns gerne nächstes Jahr mal zu ner kleinen Hörsession treffen. Bei mir oder dir - der Landkreis KA ist ja nicht so groß, dass es zu einer Weltreise ausarten kann, selbst wenn du nicht wie ich am Nordende wohnst...



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> gießen wir mal Feuer in die Runde: Xiph.Org Video Presentations: Digital Show & Tell



Wieso Feuer? Das sollte doch bekannt sein und niemanden überraschen - an der Theorie kommt man nunmal nicht vorbei.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> gießen wir mal Feuer in die Runde: Xiph.Org Video Presentations: Digital Show & Tell


Was er sagt ist zwar richtig aber im Bildtest höre ich mit Rock und Metal ganz locker 8,16 und 24 Bit raus.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Dezember 2014)

das liegt aber auch am DAC und eingestellter Lautstärke. Wird auch im Blog zum ODAC behandelt


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Dezember 2014)

Ja klar kann man den Unterschied hören, dazu gabs doch hier auch erst vor kurzem nen Thread (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...audio-tests-beispiele-8-bit-gegen-16-bit.html).

Das Video erklärt die Theorie anhand eines Sinus- und eines Rechtecksignals mit Vollaussteuerung gut und richtig. Ich finds auch gut gemacht und anschaulich erklärt.

Bloß im realen Leben besteht das Signal nicht aus nem gleichbleibenden Sinus und genau da wirds dann spannend und das erklärt das Video dann leider nicht mehr.  So wird natürlich wieder die Anti-"Voodoo" Fraktion (oder eben zumindest Teile davon) befeuert, die das Video gesehen hat und leider nicht kapiert, dass hier stark vereinfacht wird um es auch dem Laien die Theorie zu erklären.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Dezember 2014)

Ach Zappaesk, ärgere Dich nicht über Zweiffler. (High-End)-Hifi ist was für Masochisten. Mit jeder Verbesserung der Klangkette     reduziert sich die Menge der "hörenswerten" Aufnahmen exponentiell, da sollte man seine Zeit eher mit dem Hören der verbliebenen, guten Aufnahmen als mit dem Diskurs über die Hörbarkeit von 8 oder 16bit verbringen...


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich ärgere mich nicht. Warum denn auch?


----------



## soth (21. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich selber fahr ja nen Firmenwagen mit HN drauf, aber meiner Frau ihrer ist mit KA ausgestattet. Wenn du magst können wir uns gerne nächstes Jahr mal zu ner kleinen Hörsession treffen. Bei mir oder dir - der Landkreis KA ist ja nicht so groß, dass es zu einer Weltreise ausarten kann, selbst wenn du nicht wie ich am Nordende wohnst...


Das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte: Ein eigenes Auto besitze ich als armer Student -benötige ich auch nicht, ich habe Zugriff auf eins- nicht und geographisch gesehen sind es zur Zeit auch ein paar Kilometer mehr. 

Wir können uns aber gerne irgendwann einmal treffen, ich suche auch noch Jemanden der mit mir bei oaudio und Dieter Achenbach vorbeischaut


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> So, jetzt wirds Tag! Weil du es nicht hörst gibt es das nicht, auch wenn es andere (blind) hören und auch die Messergebnisse recht eindeutig sind? Was ist denn das für ne Einstellung? Aktzeptiere, dass andere Leute evtl. mehr Hörerfahrung wie du haben oder vlt. generell besser hören - das ist ja nichts ehrenrüchiges, ich seh bestimmt nicht so gut wie du mit meiner hemi Quadrantenanopsie und würde dir keinen Strick draus drehen dass du vlt. das eine oder andere siehst was mir nach meinem Schlaganfall nicht mehr zu sehen vergönnt ist.



Jeez... Wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann lies bitte auch genau. Habe ich irgendwo behauptet, dass irgendwas genau so allgemein fakt sein muss, bloß weil es bei mir so ist? Da habe ich weiter vorne von anderen derartiges gelesen. Zum drölften mal: Ich habe selbst nicht die Erfahrung von Einspielerscheinungen gehabt und das deckt sich mit den Erfahrungen etlicher anderer, was wiederum einher geht mit den Berichten von Leuten die Ahnung haben und in Fachkreisen anerkannt sind (auch wenn sie für dich wohl Laien sind). Deswegen stelle ich nicht gleich jeden der anders denkt als Voodoo-Fritzen hin. Ich bin nur nicht unbedingt deren Meinung, welche ich auch hier kund getan habe.

Kann gut sein dass du und andere besser hören als ich, oder eben nur anders. Sollte ich jemals irgendwas von Einspielverhalten merken, dann hätte ich keine Probleme damit das auch offen zuzugeben. Bis dahin bin ich eben anderer Ansicht, was nicht heißen soll, dass ich generell alles was du und andere hier schreiben für totalen Nonsens halte. Nix für ungut, man kann nicht immer auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Dezember 2014)

soth schrieb:


> ich suche auch noch Jemanden der mit mir bei oaudio und Dieter Achenbach vorbeischaut


Zumindest beim Dieter Achenbach vorbeizuschauen lohnt sich . War nen lustiger Nachmittag .


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ne Subwoofer-Weiche, die hinter den ODAC kommt? Immer schade wenn sich meine LS an allem unter 60Hz versuchen


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2014)

Günstig aber nen versuch wert: MiniDSP?


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2014)

Nur eine Weiche? Hast du schon eine Endstufe?


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Dezember 2014)

Vollverstärker. Den Denon 480R wenn mein Vater den wiederbeleben kann... da fällt mir ein... da brauch ich ja nen PreOut. Alles nicht so einfach heutzutage.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Dezember 2014)

Du brauchst keinen Pre-Out - zumindest nicht um nen Sub anzuschließen. Einen Abschwächer vor der Subweiche kann man locker selbst löten (ne Hand voll Widerstände + ein paar Buchsen) und der ist u.U. sogar von Vorteil, gerade wenn es über längere Kabellstrecken geht und du es dann so verkabeln kannst, dass du nur noch von deinen Satelliten zum Sub musst. Da kann man je nach Situation Kabelmeter sparen und obendrein ist ein Leistungsübertragendes LS Kabel auch nicht wirklich empfindlich ggü. Einstreuungen. 

Wenn du deine Satelliten nach unten hin beschneiden willst, dann kannst du - je nachdem was du hast - auch mit verstopften Bassreflexkanälen arbeiten. Das beschneidet die wirkungsvoll und die Impulswidergabe wird besser - zudem die Belastbarkeit nebst Belastung des Verstärkers, aber das sollte ja klar sein.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Dezember 2014)

Naju der Sub sollte ja schon nen angepassten Pegel haben. Ist doch nur mein Schreibtisch-System 
Irgendwas in meine Reflexöffnungen stopfen kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage. Das Zeug bekomm ich ja nie wieder raus und es sieht echt bescheiden aus


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Dezember 2014)

Du hast mich glaub ich falsch verstanden. Der Abschwächer dient dazu aus einem Hochpegelsignal ein Signal so abzuschwächen, dass du damit in ne gewöhnliche Weiche / Submodul kommst. Du schaffst dir damit quasi ausgehend von den Boxenklemmen am Verstärker deinen eigenen "Pre-out". Signal- und Pegeltechnisch ist es das nach dem Abschwächer nämlich, nur eben nicht "pre".

Die Reflexöffnungen zu verstopfen ist eigentlich ein Quasistandard für die Einbindung eines Subs in ein Stereosystem. Dazu nimmt man entweder nen Lappen oder auch spezielle Schaumstoffstopfen. Das ist beides jederzeit entfernbar (du sollst es ja nicht in die Box stopfen, sondern lediglich den Kanal verschließen) und damit auch leicht ausprobiert. Wie es aussieht kommt halt auf die Position und Größe des Kanals an und nicht zuletzt darauf was du zum Verschließen nimmst. Ein rosa Lappen ist sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig und Geschmackssache, aber ein schwarzer Lappen oder Schaumstoff ist nach meinem Dafürhalten meist optisch erträglich. Wie gesagt ausprobieren und dann selbst entscheiden!
Es ist halt der einfachere Weg um die Satelliten von der Bandbreite nach unten zu bedämpfen. Durch die dann geschlossene Box entsteht eine definierte Flanke (12dB/Oktave) und das Anbinden des Subs ist oft einfacher als an eine z.T. undefinierte Flanke eines Bassrefelxkonstrukts. Zudem entlastet man die Box auch im Bass und - was gerne unterschätzt wird - gibts dem Sub auch die Chance mehr als nur ne halbe Oktave mitzuspielen! 

Allerdings ist das Konstrukt Subwoofer / Schreibtisch wie ich und andere hier schon mehrfach geschrieben haben ohnehin kritisch zu sehen. Es lässt sich einfach praktisch nie ordentlich und homogen auf- und einstellen. Mit basskräftigen kleinen Boxen auf dem Schreibtisch fährt man eigentlich immer besser. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen - manchen ist Tiefstbass wichtiger als Homogenität. Das ist halt Geschmackssache!


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Dezember 2014)

so richtig hübsch geht das fast nicht: http://www.lautsprecherbau.de/Magaz...e-Juni-2010/_blueSBox-15-PC_8636,de,90887,158

ich hoffe eh, dass durch den neuen AMP und DAC mehr Bass zu holen ist bzw dieser präziser und direkter spielt und ich dann subjektiv keinen Sub mehr brauche


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Dezember 2014)

Die Teile machen ja wirklich kaum Bass. Eine Rückwand dürfte helfen, ist aber vermutlich eh schon "im Einsatz". Ein anderer Amp dürfte an der Bassfülle oder -tiefe nix ändern, ggf. wie du schreibst aber die Präzision fördern. Letzteres ist mit nem Sub am Schreibtisch praktisch unmöglich, sondern nur die ersten beiden Punkte. Insofern weiß ich nicht ob es dass ist was du mit nem Sub zu erreichen suchst.
Ich schreib ja nicht umsonst immer, dass wer am Schreibtisch Bass haben will auch entsprechende Boxen zu braucht...


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Dezember 2014)

großer und tiefer gehts kaum. Rückwand bei Reflexöffnung vorne?  Ich hab extra alle LS mit vorderseitigen Öffnung, wegen der engeren Wandnähe


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2014)

Reflexöffnung vorne oder hinten macht nur in sofern einen Unterschied, dass die Wand irgendwann als Verlängerung dient und die Abstimmfrequenz nach unten rutscht. An der prinzipiellen Überhöhung durch wandnahe Aufstellung (und aufgrund der Schreibtischplatte) ändert die Position der Reflexöffnung nichts.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Dezember 2014)

Im Carhifi gibt es regelbare Subsonicfilter, die benötigen allerdings eine 12V-Versorgung und natürlich einen Pre-Out....


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Dezember 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> großer und tiefer gehts kaum.



Größer sicher nicht - das musst du am Besten wissen - aber warum sollte tiefer (es sei denn du meinst damit die geometrische Tiefe) nicht gehen? Es gibt zuhauf Boxen in der Größe und auch kleiner, die erheblich tiefer spielen. Wenn man sich die Messwerte auf der von dir verlinkten Seite ansieht, dann ist ja da der -3 dB Punkt irgendwo um die 80Hz -> da geht in der Größe rund ne Oktave mehr Bass!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Rückwand bei Reflexöffnung vorne?  Ich hab extra alle LS mit vorderseitigen Öffnung, wegen der engeren Wandnähe



Die Position der Reflexöffnung spielt da keine Rolle. Die Rückwand sorgt für eine Änderung des (im Freifeld kugelförmigen) Abstrahlverhaltens im Bass und dabei für eine Basserhöhung von ca. 3dB. Damit rutscht deine untere Grenzfrequenz ein wenig nach unten und der Bass ist fülliger als frei aufgestellt. 

Bassreflex hinten wäre nur ein Problem, wenn du so dicht vor der Wand wärst, dass es zur Behinderung der Luftströmung käme. Dafür reichen aber schon ein paar Zentimeter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2014)

Was ich mich bei DIY Boxen immer frage ist: Wie kann das billiger sein?

Wenn ich mir eine DIY Box für 1000€ baue, dann soll die auch wie eine 1000€ Box aussehen. Wenn man sich nen MDF Kasten hinstellt mag das vielleicht billiger sein aber für mich gehört zu einem guten Lautsprecher auch immer gute Verarbeitung. Wenn ich alle Teile einer DIY Box CNC fräsen lasse und die Box anschließend noch zum Lackierer geht zur Oberflächen Veredelung, bin ich mit ner gekauften Box billiger dran. Es dürfen natürlich das hochwertige Anschlussfeld und die Standfüße mit Spikes nicht fehlen.

Stellt ihr euch alle die DIY Boxen so roh hin oder kommt da nen Furnier ausm Baumarkt drüber? Ich versteh diese ganze DIY Sache nicht so richtig. Klar kann ich meine DIY Boxen auf dem gleichen Niveau bauen wie eine fertig Box, sie kostet dann aber gleich viel und ich hab zusätzlich noch viel Zeit reingesteckt. Der mehr Klang für Geld Vorteil wär dann total weg...


----------



## cryon1c (22. Dezember 2014)

DIY kann sich lohnen. Wenn man natürlich nur das feinste Material raussucht und sie lackieren lässt (arbeitszeit bezahlen!) etc, kostet sie auch wie eine fertige. 
Aber gerade im PA-Bereich wird sehr viel selbst gemacht. Die Teile müssen aber auch nicht perfekt aussehen, sie müssen ihren job tun und sollen dabei nicht kaputt gehen, egal was passiert.

Im Studiobereich wird hingegen kaum was eigenes gebaut, sehr sehr wenig. Klangneutrale Abhörmonitore bastelt man nicht einfach so und es gibt gute, "bezahlbare" Lösungen für jeden Einsatzbereich wenns am Geld klemmt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei DIY Boxen immer frage ist: Wie kann das billiger sein?
> 
> Wenn ich mir eine DIY Box für 1000€ baue, dann soll die auch wie eine 1000€ Box aussehen. Wenn man sich nen MDF Kasten hinstellt mag das vielleicht billiger sein aber für mich gehört zu einem guten Lautsprecher auch immer gute Verarbeitung. Wenn ich alle Teile einer DIY Box CNC fräsen lasse und die Box anschließend noch zum Lackierer geht zur Oberflächen Veredelung, bin ich mit ner gekauften Box billiger dran. Es dürfen natürlich das hochwertige Anschlussfeld und die Standfüße mit Spikes nicht fehlen.
> 
> Stellt ihr euch alle die DIY Boxen so roh hin oder kommt da nen Furnier ausm Baumarkt drüber? Ich versteh diese ganze DIY Sache nicht so richtig. Klar kann ich meine DIY Boxen auf dem gleichen Niveau bauen wie eine fertig Box, sie kostet dann aber gleich viel und ich hab zusätzlich noch viel Zeit reingesteckt. Der mehr Klang für Geld Vorteil wär dann total weg...



Die Bausätze von ADW haben einen Wert von x10 , da sollte doch nen guter Lack drin sein


----------



## iceman650 (22. Dezember 2014)

Nö, Faktor 10 ist schlicht und einfach übertrieben. Und das sagt gerade jemand der eine Duetta Top hat.
Natürlich kein schlechter Lautsprecher, speziell für das Geld, aber es ist nicht so, dass die Teile zaubern können, und einige Konstruktionen von Herrn Wohlgemuth sind auch nicht ganz so besonders. Die Little Princess beispielsweise ist auf jeden Fall ein klasse Lautsprecher, nur sind da auch Lautsprecher dabei, die dem Hype nicht standhalten, meine Lautsprecher inbegriffen. Darunter auch die Tieftonweiche der hochgelobten Duetta beispielsweise.
Alles in allem, es gibt einige Konstrukteure die auch sehr gute Lautsprecher bauen und darunter gibt es auch welche, die ich meinen ganz locker vorziehen würde, und das nicht nur im Bassbereich (was naheliegend wäre bei einem Regallautsprecher)

Zum Thema: Meine bestehen aus 22mm MPX Birke, alles per CNC gefräst und mit Hartwachsöl behandelt. Sieht sicher nicht schlecht aus, auch wenn es natürlich nicht aussieht wie ein Lautsprecher für 1400€ von der Stange. Der klingt aber meist auch nicht so gut. Kommt im Endeffekt wohl auf den Fokus des Käufers an, was man möchte.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Dezember 2014)

gibt nen Fertig-LS Paar für 6500€ mit gleicher Bestückung einer SB36. Gibt noch so andere Beispiele. Wert ist also mindestens x5. In den meisten Fällen x8 bis x12


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei DIY Boxen immer frage ist: Wie kann das billiger sein?



Keine ausufernde Vertriebswege, kein Händler der das Ding in der Ausstellung haben und vorab finanzieren muss, kein Konstrukteur, der mit bezahlt werden will, keine Montage, kein Gehäusebau (der bei Standboxen gerne mal 40% der Gesamtkosten verschlingt)...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir eine DIY Box für 1000€ baue, dann soll die auch wie eine 1000€ Box aussehen. Wenn man sich nen MDF Kasten hinstellt mag das vielleicht billiger sein aber für mich gehört zu einem guten Lautsprecher auch immer gute Verarbeitung. Wenn ich alle Teile einer DIY Box CNC fräsen lasse und die Box anschließend noch zum Lackierer geht zur Oberflächen Veredelung, bin ich mit ner gekauften Box billiger dran. Es dürfen natürlich das hochwertige Anschlussfeld und die Standfüße mit Spikes nicht fehlen.
> 
> Stellt ihr euch alle die DIY Boxen so roh hin oder kommt da nen Furnier ausm Baumarkt drüber? Ich versteh diese ganze DIY Sache nicht so richtig. Klar kann ich meine DIY Boxen auf dem gleichen Niveau bauen wie eine fertig Box, sie kostet dann aber gleich viel und ich hab zusätzlich noch viel Zeit reingesteckt. Der mehr Klang für Geld Vorteil wär dann total weg...



Ein ordentlich verarbeitetes Gehäuse zu bauen ist eigentlich kein Hexenwerk. Das benötigt ein wenig Erfahrung, Liebe zum Detail und ggf. das eine oder andere Werkzeug. Eine Box z.B. aus furnierten Spanplatten (ist nicht mein Fall) oder MPX zu bauen und damit einen sehr guten Look zu erzielen sollte ein halbwegs begabter Heimwerker hinbekommen. Meine letzten Boxen habe ich aus nem MDF / Sperrholz (Zebrano) / Bitumen Sandwich (von aussen nach innen) gebaut. Sieht super aus. Der Aufwand war nicht signifikant höher als bei der Verwendung von reinem MDF. Muss halt auf Gehrung gearbeitet werden, aber das ist nicht so schwer wie es sich anhört. Front ist aus MDF und selbst lackiert... das geht sicher perfekter, aber es sieht trotzdem super aus. Die Mehrkosten sind nicht wirklich hoch gewesen, das ergebnis kann ganz gut mit wesentlich teureren Fertigboxen mithalten - ich bin zufrieden!

CNC Fräsen und so Zeug ist absolut unnötig. Oberfräse reicht praktisch immer, ansonsten lassen sich ausgefallenere Konturen (z.B. veränderliche Radien / Fasen auch sehr gut mittels Bandschleifer und Schleifklotz hinbekommen.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> gibt nen Fertig-LS Paar für 6500€ mit gleicher Bestückung einer SB36. Gibt noch so andere Beispiele. Wert ist also mindestens x5. In den meisten Fällen x8 bis x12



Das ist maßlos überzogen. Hier weiß ja jeder, dass du den guten Udo vergötterst, aber auch der schafft es nicht zu zaubern. Ne ordentliche DIY Box ist - je nach Preisklasse - sicher um Faktor 1,5-3 oder so billiger als ein vergleichbares Fertigprodukt, aber 5 dürfte schon nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen erreichbar sein und noch höhere Faktoren sind absolut illusorisch.

Bei der Bestückung darf man nicht vergessen, dass die beileibe nicht alles ist und oftmals eher nur vermeintlich das Gleiche dahinter steckt. Renommierte Hersteller lassen sich die Chassis für gewöhnlich auf den Leib schneidern und kaufen nicht die Stangenware, die du als Selbstbauer nehmen musst. Die muss ja nicht schlecht sein (und ist es für gewöhnlich auch nicht), nur eben nicht das Selbe wie es ein Boxenhersteller nimmt.

Meine PC Box hat z.B. einen Vifa Ringradiator, genau wie viele hochpreisige und z.T. sehr teure Boxen - nur ist das nicht derselbe. Das heißt nicht, das der meinige schlecht sei, aber für den Preis eben auch nicht das was man aus dem Konzept rausholen kann - das ist ja auch in Ordnung, ein HT für >>100€ wäre für das Projekt sicher nicht tragbar gewesen und hätte zumindest mich für ne PC Beschallung zurückschrecken lassen.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist maßlos überzogen. Hier weiß ja jeder, dass du den guten Udo vergötterst, aber auch der schafft es nicht zu zaubern.


Richtig, außerdem schreie ich jetzt mal "Jehova" und sage, dass mir die Duetta zu verschnupft klingt  - da legen andere Konstrukte (auch aus der ähnlichen Preisregion) ne ganze Menge Qualitativ noch drauf... Da ist Dieter Achenbach die Abstimmung bei seinem 17er Coax sogar besser gelungen im AB-Vergleich .


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Dezember 2014)

persönlich finde ich die SB-Reihe eh besser. Vorteil ist hier sogar, dass man fast alle Größen und Formen bauen kann und es einfach passt. Für Heimkino perfekt

Man muss die Abstimmung bei Udo einfach mögen. Das ist ja alles bekanntlich Geschmackssache. 

Erfahrungsgemäß spielt der Verstärker bei Udos Konstruktionen eine große Rolle. Udo baut fast alles für Röhren AMPs


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein ordentlich verarbeitetes Gehäuse zu bauen ist eigentlich kein Hexenwerk. Das benötigt ein wenig Erfahrung, Liebe zum Detail und ggf. das eine oder andere Werkzeug. Eine Box z.B. aus furnierten Spanplatten (ist nicht mein Fall) oder MPX zu bauen und damit einen sehr guten Look zu erzielen sollte ein halbwegs begabter Heimwerker hinbekommen. Meine letzten Boxen habe ich aus nem MDF / Sperrholz (Zebrano) / Bitumen Sandwich (von aussen nach innen) gebaut. Sieht super aus. Der Aufwand war nicht signifikant höher als bei der Verwendung von reinem MDF. Muss halt auf Gehrung gearbeitet werden, aber das ist nicht so schwer wie es sich anhört. Front ist aus MDF und selbst lackiert... das geht sicher perfekter, aber es sieht trotzdem super aus. Die Mehrkosten sind nicht wirklich hoch gewesen, das ergebnis kann ganz gut mit wesentlich teureren Fertigboxen mithalten - ich bin zufrieden!
> 
> CNC Fräsen und so Zeug ist absolut unnötig. Oberfräse reicht praktisch immer, ansonsten lassen sich ausgefallenere Konturen (z.B. veränderliche Radien / Fasen auch sehr gut mittels Bandschleifer und Schleifklotz hinbekommen.


Da haben wir wohl ein wenig andere Ansprüche an die Wertigkeit der Lautsprecher. Weil einen Lack wie ihn der Lackierer auf die Box zaubert, bekomme ich nicht einfach aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt. Dafür braucht auch ein Lackierer eine Ausbildung und Erfahrung.

Die Passgenauigkeit von handgefertigten Sachen ist immer ziemlich mau. Ich arbeitet zwischendurch häufiger mal mit Metall und selbst da ist es schon schwer genug präzise zu arbeiten. Vorallem wie bekommst du perfekt rund ausgefräste Löcher für die Treiber hin, damit man die schön in der Front mit der Vorderseite bündig versenken kann? Mit ner CNC kann man das einfach rund fräsen und auch alle Treiber auf das tausenstel genau untereinander. Wenn die Treiber von oben nach unten schon 0,1mm Versatz haben würde mich das schon extrem aufregen, weil man es sieht. Und auf 0,1mm bei Holz ohne CNC zu arbeiten ist schon extrem schwer. Bei Metall würde das noch gehen.

Als ich meine Cantons ausgepackt habe, da hab ich mir die ja auch wirklich sehr genau angeschaut. Die sind wirklich makellos gearbeitet, da ist nicht ein einziger Fingerabdruck oder ein Staubeinschluss dran.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Die Bausätze von ADW haben einen Wert von x10 , da sollte doch nen guter Lack drin sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne 1000€ selbstbau Box klingt wie eine 10000€ Box, quasi das untere Ende vom absoluten High End? Das glaub ich im Leben nicht. Bei 10000€ Boxen wird man zum Beispiel niemals Treiber von der Stange finden, sondern speziell für diese Box angefertigte.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Dezember 2014)

man kann sich CNC bearbeitetes Holz recht günstig kaufen. mach ich auch so


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2014)

Ne ganze Box CNC fräsen zu lassen kostet doch aber min. 200-300€ je nach Komplexität... Zumindest wenn man es weggibt. Oder gibts da irgendwo Sonderkonditionen? Das Programm kann ja nur ein Mal genommen werden.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Dezember 2014)

Du brauchst doch nur die Lochkreisvertiefungen zum Einsetzen der Chassis und selbst das kann man umgehen, in dem man die Front aufdoppelt.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Vorallem wie bekommst du perfekt rund ausgefräste Löcher für die Treiber hin, damit man die schön in der Front mit der Vorderseite bündig versenken kann?


Schablone plus Kopierhülse



> Bei 10000€ Boxen wird man zum Beispiel niemals Treiber von der Stange finden, sondern speziell für diese Box angefertigte.


Möööp... Stichwörter: Fountek-Bändchen (mit anderer Frontplatte bei Aurum), HEX-TMTs von Eton, Keramikchassis von Isophon/Gauder (oder wie auch immer es jetzt heißt), Wavecor, Harwood-AMTs (u.a. der AM20 bei Adam Audio oder auch Gauder)... Alles in der Kategorie verbaut und problemlos so zu bekommen .


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Dezember 2014)

so teuer ist CNC Holz nicht:

SB 12 ADW - SpeakerSpace


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> so teuer ist CNC Holz nicht:
> 
> SB 12 ADW - SpeakerSpace


Ist aber glaub ich auch die simpelste Standbox, die ich jemals gesehen habe.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da haben wir wohl ein wenig andere Ansprüche an die Wertigkeit der Lautsprecher. Weil einen Lack wie ihn der Lackierer auf die Box zaubert, bekomme ich nicht einfach aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt. Dafür braucht auch ein Lackierer eine Ausbildung und Erfahrung.



Also ich weiß nicht wo du lackieren lässt. Aber ne komplette Box (für mich käme ja nur ne lackierte Front in Frage) würde sicher keine 50€ kosten. Unser Nachbar hat ne Lackiererei, da würde es vermutlich auf deutlich weniger rauslaufen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Passgenauigkeit von handgefertigten Sachen ist immer ziemlich mau.



Man merkt mit der Schreinerei hast du dich noch nie beschäftigt... Die Passgenauigkeit ist so gut, wie du es machst. Sie ist allemal gut genug um eine Box zu bauen. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich arbeitet zwischendurch häufiger mal mit Metall und selbst da ist es schon schwer genug präzise zu arbeiten. Vorallem wie bekommst du perfekt rund ausgefräste Löcher für die Treiber hin, damit man die schön in der Front mit der Vorderseite bündig versenken kann? Mit ner CNC kann man das einfach rund fräsen und auch alle Treiber auf das tausenstel genau untereinander. Wenn die Treiber von oben nach unten schon 0,1mm Versatz haben würde mich das schon extrem aufregen, weil man es sieht. Und auf 0,1mm bei Holz ohne CNC zu arbeiten ist schon extrem schwer. Bei Metall würde das noch gehen.



Perfekt runde Löcher und Ausfräsungen macht man mit nem Fräszirkel. Ich habe meinen selbst gebaut und eine gemessene Wiederholgenauigkeit von 0,01mm das ist allemal genau genug für Boxenbau.  Das ist so simpel und schnell, dass ich es beim ersten mal nicht glauben wollte, dass ich schon fertig bin. Ausschnitt für nen Teiftöner + Ausfräsung für den Korb + Aufweitung nach hinten = 5 Minuten Arbeit - und das nur, weil man den Fräser 2x umspannen muss

Wir reden hier von Holz und nicht von Metall, da ist eine Genauigkeit von allerhöchsten 0,1-0,2 mm erreichbar alles andere ist auch mit CNC ne Illusion. Bei Änderung der Luftfeuchtigkeit ists nämlich spätestens rum mit der Genauigkeit! Ebenso muss man schon beim Zuschnitt beachten, dass Holz Eigenspannungen hat. Wer das nicht tut wird nicht mal nen rechten Winkel mit Schiene sägen können... Holz lebt!

Wenn du deine Cantons genau vermessen würdest, dann würdest du merken, dass da keinesfalls Genauigkeiten in der von dir genannten Größenordnung eingehalten wurden. Das ist sowohl für die Optik, als auch für die Funktion auch absolut unerheblich. Es gibt tausend Tricks um "Ungenauigkeiten" optisch zu verschleiern. Jeder Schreiner kennt die und auch bei Boxen kann man die Anzeichen, dass damit gearbeitet wurde sehen - wenn man weiß wo man schauen muss...

Ich bin auch Metaller und habe mühsam lernen müssen (zuerst beim Hausbau und später beim Schreinern) das die Ansprüche die dort gelten mit Holz so nicht umzusetzen sind!


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hätte nur mal ne kurze Frage bezüglich eines möglichen Kopfhörerkaufs.
Habe ja den Audio Technica ATH-M50 und nun habe ich mir überlegt noch einen offenen KH für daheim zu holen.
Sagen wir mal, dass ich so 200-250 € übrig habe: Bekomme ich da einen gescheiten offenen KH, welcher einen deutlich "besseren" Klang hat als der ATH-M50 ?
Betrieben wird der KH am PC mit FiiO E10K.

Klanglich gefällt mir mein jetziger KH ja schon sehr gut, aber ich habe halt das Gefühl, dass nach obenhin immer noch mehr geht


----------



## WaldemarE (24. Dezember 2014)

Fidelio X2


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Cantons genau vermessen würdest, dann würdest du merken, dass da keinesfalls Genauigkeiten in der von dir genannten Größenordnung eingehalten wurden. Das ist sowohl für die Optik, als auch für die Funktion auch absolut unerheblich.



Da hab ich doch glatt erstmal das Messwerkzeug ausgepackt. Alles natürlich inkl. Lackschicht gemessen.

Kreisausschnitt HT vl: 115,450 | vr: 115,470

Abstand Bodenplatte zu Box vl: 29,870 | vr: 29,810

Differenz Dicke Lautsprecher oben vl zu vr: 0,475

Differenz Dicke Lautsprecher unten vl zu vr: 0,185

Hab leider kein größeres Messwerkzeug im Haus, daher kann ich keine größeren Werte messen und die Dicke auch nur Differenz nicht Absolut. Ich finde grade die Dicke extrem erstanlich das die so genau ist. Besonders bei der Gehäuseform der Reference 7 DC. Ist ja kein grader Kasten und obwohl es nicht nötig ist doch so präzise. Hauptsächlich auffallen tut die Verarbeitung ja auch nur an der Vorderseite. Sitzen da die Treiber nicht 100% mittig und sind die Löcher nicht 100% rund, dann seh ich das sofort.
Da ich weis wie ich mit Holz umgehen kann, würde es etliche Lagerfeuer geben, bis ich ein 5.1 System zusammen gebaut hätte.  Wenn man dabei nicht so viel Geld in den Sand setzen würde, hätte ich mich an ein paar selbstbau Lautsprechern auch schonmal versucht.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wo du lackieren lässt. Aber  ne komplette Box (für mich käme ja nur ne lackierte Front in Frage)  würde sicher keine 50€ kosten. Unser Nachbar hat ne Lackiererei, da  würde es vermutlich auf deutlich weniger rauslaufen.


Eine ganze Box mit Vorarbeiten, Lackieren, Lack und polieren für 50€? Da muss ich hin!


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Dezember 2014)

Die gemessenen Differenzen kannst du händisch gut erreichen. Von den von dir propagierten Genauigkeiten ist da jedenfalls nix zu sehen - weil sie eben auch nicht möglich/nötig sind.

Wie gesagt ein Fräszirkel, oder eine Schablone (ich bevorzuge aber einen Bündigfräser mit schaftseitigem Kugellager anstatt der Kopierhülse mit der man abhängig vom Fräserdurchmesser ne Schablone bauen/holen muss) ergibt die geforderten Ausschnitte. Wenn man beide Seiten hintereinander fertigt ohne etwas zu verstellen ist die Abweichung sehr gut zu halten.

Treiber 100% mittig zu platzieren ist ebenfalls kein Thema. Ein Schreiner misst die Mitte nicht aus sondern nutzt eine Art Streichmaß (genauer Name fällt mir grad net ein) um diese viel genauer zu ermitteln. Wenn man dann sorgfältig mit dem Bohren des Zirkelmittelpunkts (mit Ständer damits auch grad wird) ist hat man die Mitte perfekt getroffen.

Ich bin bei dir, wenn du sagst, dass man ein Chassis das nicht ziemlich genau in der Mitte sitzt als störend bemerken kann. Was man aber definitiv nicht sieht sind unterschiede im Zehntelsbereich zwischen der linken und der rechten Box. Die stehen mehrere Meter auseinander. Da würde man auch einen Höhenunterschied im Millimeterbereich schlicht nicht sehen. 

Zum Lackieren. Die Vorarbeiten kann man locker selbst machen, dass ist ja wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Damit fällt der Aufwand beim Lackierer sehr gering aus. Polieren kann man dann im Zweifelsfall auch selber um nochmal Geld zu sparen. 
Wie gesagt, ich würde zum Nachbarn gehen oder auch zu dem einen oder anderen Kollegen mit entsprechender Ausrüstung und Erfahrung - da wärs mit nem Fläschchen Wein getan. 
Persönlich ziehe ich aber im Allgemeinen eine Holzoberfläche vor, die kann man lasieren oder ölen oder wachsen oder beizen oder... gefällt mir einfach besser weils natürlicher ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2014)

Die Treiber 100% mittig zu setzen würde ich eventuell noch gut hinbekommen. Bei nem Kollegen könnte ich eine manuelle Fräse nutzen mit elektronischen Glasmaßstäben mit einer Genauigkeit von 0,001. Da könnte man dann ja rechts und links mit nem Kantentaster anfahren und halbieren. Dann hätte ich immerhin schonmal wirklich mittige Bohrungen. Nur Werkzeug zum ausspindeln für so große Löcher hat er nicht, wobei man Holz glaub ich eh nicht ausspindeln kann. Das würd heißen das ich mir nen Fräser und Fräszirkel besorgen müsste. Ich hab zwar Zugriff auf ziemlich viel Metallwerkzeug aber nix für Holz.

Das man den Dickenunterschied nicht sieht ist klar. Es sind wenn überhaupt die Maße an einer Box, die auffallen. Was mich auch extrem stören würde, wenn das Spiegelbild im Lack nen Knick hat. Da gucke ich immer wenn ich davor sitze drauf und das macht mich wahnsinnig, wenn das nicht gleich ist.   Ich hab die Spikes sogar per Wasserwaage eingestellt das die Boxen grade stehen und die Geräte im Rack sind mit dem Bandmaß ausgemessen, damit die gleichmäßig stehen.

Das mit den Lackiervorarbeiten selber machen hab ich aufgegeben. Der Lacker hat eh immer was dran auszusetzen, das man es so nicht übersprühen kann. 
Ich mag es nicht so, wenn man auf das Holz guckt. Ich steh mehr auf Metall, Lack oder Stein. Wobei eine Box aus Stein zu fertigen bestimmt den Kostenrahmen sprengt. Allerdings sehen die Boxen mit Steinelementen verdammt gut aus... ...und sind verdammt schwer.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Dezember 2014)

Was hindert Dich daran, die Fronten (bzw. die ganze Box aus 15mm Stahlplatten zu bauen ... [emoji16]


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das würd heißen das ich mir nen Fräser und Fräszirkel besorgen müsste. Ich hab zwar Zugriff auf ziemlich viel Metallwerkzeug aber nix für Holz.



Oberfräsen gibts im Baumarkt ab 40€, Fräszirkel kann man mit Abfallholz selber bauen, das kostet nix. EIn ordentlicher Fräser kostet dann nochmal um die 30€, wobei man auch schon für das Geld einen Satz 1x Fräser bekommen kann.

Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten übrigens ne neue Oberfräse (Bosch GMF1600CE) gegönnt und kanns kaum erwarten die in Aktion zu erleben! Meine Alte wäre dann übrig...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (25. Dezember 2014)

@Ice: Bei mir: Kein Metallwerkzeug. 
Wäre bei sowas wie Dibond eine Alternative, wenn man eine Metallfront haben möchte?


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Dezember 2014)

Ne Metallfront kann man sich auch aus Blech machen lassen. Ist nicht ganz günstig, aber es gibt ne Reihe von Anbietern im Netz und sicher auch vor Ort, die Bleche nach Wunsch fertigen. Wenn man das dann auf nen Holzträger klebt oder schraubt hats auch ne ordentliche Stabilität.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was hindert Dich daran, die Fronten (bzw. die ganze Box aus 15mm Stahlplatten zu bauen ... [emoji16]


Von der Bearbeitung her wär es für mich einfacher.  Kostet aber auch nicht grade wenig ne ganze Box aus Stahl oder Alu zu bauen. Ist klanglich auch bestimmt noch besser als Holz, da das Gehäuse um ein vielfaches steifer und schwingungsärmer wär.
Außerdem hat man dann eine komplett geschirmte Box(bei Stahl), ohne extra Aufwand.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich erwarte einen Baubericht mit Fotos...und die Schweißnähte bitte sauber ausführen und polieren...[emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## JPW (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe zu Weihnachten jetzt auch den Selbstbau angefangen:

Einmal einen Mivoc Sub fürs Heimkino und zwei CT242 für den Schreibtisch. 

Noch unlackiert im schicken MDF Look, das wird aber früher oder später noch gemacht.


----------



## dominger (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*

Hallo,
ich komm irgendwie nicht klar 
Ich habe ein DT 880 600 OHM ein Mod mic und eine asus xonar stx.
Ich habe den Kopfhörer richtig angeschlossen, jetzt kam das Mikro dazu und ich geh auf Teamspeak um es einmal zu probieren und jetzt kommt der Hammer.
Mein Kumpel hört alles was ich auch höre. Was soll ich tun. 
Danke


----------



## The_Trasher (26. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne Frage zu den Produkt: Weiß wer wie die Monitore dort draufgestellt werden? Werden die angeschraubt, geklebt, Saugnapf? Habe bisher nichts drüber gefunden.
IsoAcoustics ISO-L8R200


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Dezember 2014)

@ Dominger

Aber er hört dich reden? Hört er es eher klar und verständlich oder eher als Hintergrundgeräusch?


----------



## dominger (26. Dezember 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> @ Dominger
> 
> Aber er hört dich reden? Hört er es eher klar und verständlich oder eher als Hintergrundgeräusch?



ne, er hört mich garnicht...
Nur halt das was ich höre, also wenn ich ein Video anmache, hört er das auch


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich erwarte einen Baubericht mit Fotos...und die Schweißnähte bitte sauber ausführen und polieren...[emoji16][emoji6]


Was bist du denn für ein Banause! 

Die Box wird wenn total verschraubt. Wenn man da rüberbrutzelt, dann kommt nämlich nen verdammt krummer Hund raus.

...Baubericht werde ich aber auf jeden Fall machen...


----------



## TobiMoesi (26. Dezember 2014)

Kurze zwischenfrage: ist es normal dass das zalman zm im ts um einiges schlechter klingt als zB bei der windows audioaufnahme ?


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja wird etwas komprimiert. Du kannst in den TS (Server/Channel) Einstellungen die Qualität aber hoch stellen.


----------



## TobiMoesi (26. Dezember 2014)

macht dieses "etwas" so viel, dass ich zwischen audacity/audioaufnahme, wo ich das zalman meinem g35 vorziehen würde, und ts wo sich beschwert wird ich solls zurücksenden, aus ?

die einstellungen unter aufnahme ? oder meinst du zB die bandbreite von einem channel ?


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. Dezember 2014)

Hab es nochmal editiert, ich meinte die Server also Channel Einstellungen. Je nachdem wie es vorher war, kann das schon einiges ausmachen.


----------



## TobiMoesi (26. Dezember 2014)

hmm, das würd keinen sinn ergeben...
das mikro hört sich schon in den einstellungen schlecht an, dazu muss ich nicht einmal am server sein :/


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Dezember 2014)

Die Testaufnahmequalität unter Einstellungen ist nochmal deutlich schlechter als auf einem TS Server und die ist nochmal deutlich schlechter als über Audiorecorder etc.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Dezember 2014)

Lösung für den Sub gefunden. ODAC + O2 heute bestellt


----------



## Todesklinge (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe eine Soundblaster X-Fi Soundkarte (Fatality edition)

Die Einstellungen sind jeweils an das Gerät angepasst, als Decoder habe ich DTS.

5.1 Logitech Z5500
und/oder
Beyerdynamics DT 990 Pro Köpfhörer


Irgendwie ist vom Sound her nicht viel Unterschied, das Logitech wirkt irgendwie räumlicher und angenehmer, der DT 990 hört sich wie ein normaler üblicher Kopfhörer an.


Ab wann merkt man da eigentlich nen großen Unterschied?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2014)

Mit nem Logitech System quasi nie.  Da musst du schon was besseres holen.

Welche Einstellungen? Die besten Einstellungen sind alles an Klangverbiegern und EQs auszumachen, damit der Klang unverfälscht wiedergegeben wird.


----------



## Todesklinge (29. Dezember 2014)

Ist der Beyerdynamics TD 990 Pro so schlecht?


----------



## Icedaft (29. Dezember 2014)

Wohl eher das Logitröötsystem...


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Ab wann merkt man da eigentlich nen großen Unterschied?



Was erwartest du? Dass sich der Kopfhörer nicht wie ein Kopfhörer anhört?


----------



## Healrox (30. Dezember 2014)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist vom Sound her nicht viel Unterschied, das Logitech wirkt irgendwie räumlicher und angenehmer, der DT 990 hört sich wie ein normaler üblicher Kopfhörer an.
> 
> 
> Ab wann merkt man da eigentlich nen großen Unterschied?



Scheint so, als hättest du dich einfach an den Sound gewöhnt. Ich würde sagen: Go with it!
Hörempfinden ist ein gutes Stück weit subjektiv und wenn du dich mit dem vermeintlich besseren KH nicht wohl fühlst, dann darf das ruhig so sein.
KH mit 5.1er vergleichen ist eh so ne Sache [emoji4]


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Ist der Beyerdynamics TD 990 Pro so schlecht?


Schlecht ist der auf keinen Fall. High End ist es aber auch nicht. Unterschiede in Sachen KHV sollte man mit einem DT990 schon hören.


----------



## Todesklinge (30. Dezember 2014)

Ob sich die Pornos mit erstklassigen Kopfhörern besser anhören als ohne... das Gestöhne in Top Qualität ^^



Was mir am Kopfhörer auffällt ist, dass die kleineren Geräusche viel mehr rüber kommen als mit dem 5.1 Logitrööt System.
Durch die X-Fi kann ich den Sound, virtuell in ein Surround-Sound für die Kopfhörer verwandeln. Das macht das ganze schon besser.

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das mein KH nur 250 Ohm hat?


----------



## Darkseth (30. Dezember 2014)

Das ja kein wunder, rein von der soundqualität ist der DT 990 auch mindestens 10 klassen besser als so billige logitröten  Für ne vergleichbare soundqualität müsstest du vermutlich mindestens 250-300€ PRO lautsprecher ausgeben, um die selbe qualität zu erreicen wie mit dem DT 990.
Nennt sich CMSS-3D. Dabei wird eine 5.1/7.1 Tonspur auf stereo runtergerechnet für den dt 990. Geschmacksache ob man damit besser orten kann als mit stereo. Wenn dus kannst, gut für dich ^^

Nö, die 250 Ohm haben mit garnix etwas zu tun. Die Zahl kannst du im Prinzip völlig ignorieren, da man davon allein so ziemlich garnix ableiten kann.


----------



## Todesklinge (31. Dezember 2014)

Gibt ja 3 Varianten glaube ich.

250, 500, 750 Ohm.

Laut einigen hier im Forum und bei Amazon, sollen die höheren Ohm Varianten "druckvoller" wirken/klingen.

Zufrieden bin ich mit dem DT 990 Pro schon, nur habe ich mal wieder die Logitröt am laufen und es klingt super


----------



## Darkseth (31. Dezember 2014)

nicht druckvoller, sondern ausgewogener. Die unterschiede sind aber gering.

Und nein, beim DT 770 Pro sind es 80 Ohm und 250 Ohm. In ner sonderedition auch 32 Ohm.
DT 990 Pro nur 250 Ohm.
DT 880 Pro 250 und 600 Ohm. (600er gabs mal, jetzt nichtmehr)

Die Edition versionen gibts jeweils in 32, 250 und 600 Ohm.


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Dezember 2014)

Na mal ne Frage, hat hier schonmal jemand einen DAC selbst gebaut? Wenn ja, wie schwer wars?


----------



## Jeanboy (31. Dezember 2014)

Preislich gesehen lohnt sich für den Normalverbraucher aber nur beim DT-880 die 600 Ohm Version, die vom DT-990 ist hoffnungslos überteuert


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Dezember 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Na mal ne Frage, hat hier schonmal jemand einen DAC selbst gebaut? Wenn ja, wie schwer wars?



Habs noch nicht gemacht, aber es gibt in allen Qualitätsstufen zuhauf Platinen zu kaufen an die man "nur noch" ne Stromversorgung ranbasteln muss und das ganze in ein Gehäuse stecken. Das ist nicht schwer.  Das Teil hier ist z.B. richtig gut, aber auch nicht wirklich billig: Der beste 24Bit/192kHz DAC-Upsampler: hoer-wege DAC-UP-PCM1794 MK-II. Alternativ wäre auch ne Stromversorgung von High End Audio Technik Selbstbau möglich. Auch nicht billig, aber auch sehr gut. 

Wenn du aber mit ner leeren Platine, ner Hand voll Bauteilen und dem Lötkolben in der Hand rangehen willst, dann dürfte es sehr schwer sein zu einem wirklich konkurrenzfähigen Konstrukt zu kommen. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen das dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit scheitern. Aber hey - nur zu! Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Na mal ne Frage, hat hier schonmal jemand einen DAC selbst gebaut? Wenn ja, wie schwer wars?


Nen fertigen kaufen ist billiger, klingt besser, ist einfacher und sofort einsatzbereit. Einfach so schüttelt man einen High End DAC ja nicht aus dem Ärmel. Die guten kommen ja meist von Firmen, die das schon Jahre lang machen und Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet haben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Dezember 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Preislich gesehen lohnt sich für den Normalverbraucher aber nur beim DT-880 die 600 Ohm Version, die vom DT-990 ist hoffnungslos überteuert



kommt auf die Quelle an. Mein 600Ohm war günstiger als der 250Ohm 




DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Na mal ne Frage, hat hier schonmal jemand einen DAC selbst gebaut? Wenn ja, wie schwer wars?



geht es dir nur um das Bauen oder auch um das Entwickeln? Von vielen DACs gibt es DIY-Versionen. Ob sich das allerdings lohnt.... nen ODAC ist mit einer der besten DACs bzw hab ein unschlagbares P/L und kostet auch nur 120€


----------



## Jeanboy (31. Dezember 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> kommt auf die Quelle an. Mein 600Ohm war günstiger als der 250Ohm



Ich gehe von Geizhals Preisen aus beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition, 600 Ohm (483.966) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

240 Euro sind deutlich zu viel


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Dezember 2014)

Mir ginge es eigentlich nur ums Bauen und darum dass es günstiger als andere sein sollte, aber daraus wird wohl nichts wie man hier lesen kann Hab ja mit Elektronik gar nichts am Hut, sonst hätte ich es eventuell mal gewagt

Besagter ODAC ist der von JDS Labs oder?


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Dezember 2014)

die bauen den auch. Den kann jeder bauen wenn er es will.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Dezember 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ob sich das allerdings lohnt.... nen ODAC ist mit einer der besten DACs bzw hab ein unschlagbares P/L und kostet auch nur 120€



Einer der besten DACs ist jetzt schon reichlich übertrieben. Da ist nach oben schon noch reichlich Luft.

Wie gesagt Bausätze gibts in praktisch allen Qualitätsstufen und das meist erheblich günstiger als fertig. Mit dem Hörwege Ding kommt man schon sehr weit - mit nem entsprechenden finanziellen Aufwand, der allerdings immer noch geringer ist als beim Kauf eines vergleichbaren Fertig-DACs. Da sollte dann aber auch der Rest der Kette mithalten können.

Der ODAC ist ne Überlegung wert, kann da nicht mithalten, passt dafür aber auch wesentlich besser zu einfachen Hifi Ketten.

Wenn man googelt kann man recht leicht einen Überblick gewinnen an Bausätzen die es gibt und dann selbst entscheiden ob man sein Geld für einen der Bausätze ausgeben will. Was beim Selbermachen nicht unterschätzt werden darf. Ein optisch vernünftiges Gehäuse ist ziemlich kostspielig und macht einiges vom Kostenvorteil wieder weg - aber da kann man sich ja was überlegen (ich habe für meine Vor-/Endkombi Alugehäuse aus China über ebay gekauft. War wesentlich billiger als vergleichbares hier und sieht recht professionell aus, aber da hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack!


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2015)

'N frohes Neues mal in die Runde...

Spiele gerade etwas mit dem Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 rum und vergleiche es mitm RME Fireface800. Schlägt sich wacker - Analoge Ausgangssektionen würde ich sogar gleichauf sehen (und somit auch mindestens gleichauf mit einer Essence One). Kopfhörerverstärker taugt nicht ganz so viel (unsauber, undynamisch, muffig im Hochton - getestet mit Sennheiser HD598), Verarbeitung auch eher mäßig (billige Plastikknöbbe/-Regler; dafür Full-Alu-Gehäuse), Mikropreamps hingegen auch wieder recht ordentlich. Da bringt das FF800 aber nochmal mehr (vor allem wenn weiter aufgedreht wird). Merkt man aber nur mit Mikros der besseren Kategorie (>=Beyerdynamik MC930)... Treiber laufen auch stabil, nur der Registrationszwang bis man an die überhaupt ran kommt nervt. Für knapp über 200€ mmn ein kleiner Geheimtipp wenn man reine Soundqualität haben will ohne viel Schnickschnack!


----------



## xSauklauex (2. Januar 2015)

Mal ne Frage.
Wenn man ein Mikro haben möchte und nen KH.
Dann brauch man doch einen DAC z.B Asus One und ein Audio Interface wie das presonus 22vsl oder?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2015)

Ein Interface besitzt bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auch DAC und KHV - kommt nur auf die Qualität dessen an...


----------



## xSauklauex (2. Januar 2015)

Ist man eher besser mit einem Dac und einem interface bedient wenn man nur Budget bis 700Euro hat für beides


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2015)

Was soll denn überhaupt ran (Mic/KH)?


----------



## xSauklauex (2. Januar 2015)

Später sage ich mal ein KH und Mic. 
Rode Nt1A
Senheiser HD650


----------



## Jeanboy (3. Januar 2015)

Für Audio Hardware im Gesamtwert von 450 Euro brauchst du kein 700 Euro Interface


----------



## Healrox (4. Januar 2015)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Für Audio Hardware im Gesamtwert von 450 Euro brauchst du kein 700 Euro Interface


Oder anders herum: Mikros, die Leistungsmäßig  auf Höhe von einem Interface in der Preisklasse sind bekommst du nicht mehr im Elektrodiscounter. 
Da bist du schon mitten in der Semi-Pro-Region, die dynamischen Mikros sind besser als dein NT1-A. Großmembran-Kondensatormikros in der Klasse, sind entsprechend gut, haben dafür auch mal schnell 4 Stellen vor dem Komma.
Wenn da in deinem Aufnahmeweg alle Kettenglieder ungefähr gleich stark sein sollen, musst du entweder viel Geld investieren oder viel Geduld bei Ebay haben.

Das NT1-A ist ja (auf einer gedachten Skala) erst das erste brauchbare Großmembran-Kondensatormikro auf dem Markt. Ich glaube aber nicht, das du damit schon den Unterschied zwischen einem Mikrovorverstärker + DAC in einem 50€ Interface und einem 500€ Interface hörst.


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Januar 2015)

Ein Freund von mir hat sich die Bang & Olufsen BeoPlay H3 In-Ear-Kopfhörer gekauft, die wir mal bei mir probe hören wollten. Über einen Adapter auf 6,3 mm Klinke habe wir sie an meinen Yulong U100 angeschlossen und sie "klangen" furchtbar, ohne Bass, als wenn nur die Höhen angesprochen werden. Danach haben wir sie an einem Nokia Handy und einem Windows Phone angeschlossen, mit dem gleichen Resultat. An meinem iPhone und meinem Laptop spielen sie einwandfrei. Weiß jemand, warum und ob man das ändern kann (Adapter)?


----------



## DrDave (6. Januar 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat sich die Bang & Olufsen BeoPlay H3 In-Ear-Kopfhörer gekauft, die wir mal bei mir probe hören wollten. Über einen Adapter auf 6,3 mm Klinke habe wir sie an meinen Yulong U100 angeschlossen und sie "klangen" furchtbar, ohne Bass, als wenn nur die Höhen angesprochen werden. Danach haben wir sie an einem Nokia Handy und einem Windows Phone angeschlossen, mit dem gleichen Resultat. An meinem iPhone und meinem Laptop spielen sie einwandfrei. Weiß jemand, warum und ob man das ändern kann (Adapter)?



Klingt für mich eher, als ob das Problem nicht bei den In-Ears liegt, sondern an den Abspielgeräten.
Irgendeinen Equalizer aktiviert?
Die Frage ist jetzt, ob Sie "normal" klingen an dem U100 oder an dem iPhone


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Januar 2015)

> Weiß jemand, warum und ob man das ändern kann (Adapter)?



Kann gut sein, dass der H3 nur geringe Ausgangsimpedanzen mag, auch wenn es ein dynamischer In-Ear ist. Der U100 hat ja 51 Ohm Ausgangsimpedanz und die Handys sind wohl auch recht hoch in der Ausgangsimpedanz.


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Januar 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Klingt für mich eher, als ob das Problem nicht bei den In-Ears liegt, sondern an den Abspielgeräten.
> Irgendeinen Equalizer aktiviert?
> Die Frage ist jetzt, ob Sie "normal" klingen an dem U100 oder an dem iPhone



An einem iPhone klingen sie normal. Ein Equalizer oder anderes kam nicht zu Einsatz!



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass der H3 nur geringe Ausgangsimpedanzen mag, auch wenn es ein dynamischer In-Ear ist. Der U100 hat ja 51 Ohm Ausgangsimpedanz und die Handys sind wohl auch recht hoch in der Ausgangsimpedanz.



Was noch aufgefallen ist, ist, dass wenn man beide Lautstärkeknöpfe (+ und - ) gleichzeitig drückt, der Sound normal erscheint. Also kann es doch auch nicht an der Quelle (U100/Nokia) liegen. Irgendwie habe ich den Anschluss (3,5mm Klinke) in Verdacht. Kann es sein, dass es dort Unterschiede gibt?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2015)

Kann durchaus ein Kontaktproblem sein und die Buchse vom iPhone ist "zufällig" etwas strammer als die anderen getesteten.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Januar 2015)

Dann dürfte sich ja nichts verändern, wenn ich am Kopfhörerkabel beide Lautstärkeknöpfe gleichzeitig drücke. Auch beim Adapter auf 6,3 mm tritt das Problem ja auf. Der Adapter funktioniert aber mit meinen Sennheiser CX 300 und meinem PC 360 G4ME einwandfrei.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2015)

Ok, mit digitaler Steuerung am Kabel ist natürlich was anderes. Dann hast du am Stecker auch mehr Kontakte als nur L/R und GND und je nach dem was da wo kurz schließt kann wohl "alles" passieren.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2015)

Kennt jemand eine Alternative zum Topping D20? Sprich: Simpler DAC mit Coax-Input ohne Lautstärkereglung (oder per Jumper brückbar) - USB ist auch unnötig... Halbwegs brauchbares Signal sollte auch rauskommen, also nicht so ein Amazon-Lindy-Krams...


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2015)

FiiO Taishan D03K D/A-Wandler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2015)

Danke, hatte ich gar nicht mehr aufm Schirm das Ding...

Achso nochwas: Heute mal aus Spaß den OPV inner Cinch-Ausgangsstufe der Essence One vom LM4562 gegen einen Muses 8820 getauscht. Kurz und knapp: Sein lassen... Der 8820 ist den Namen "Muses" nicht wert - ist viel zu hell im oberen Mittelton. Erscheint zwar auf dem ersten Ohr "imposant", zumal die Phantommitte besser steht, doch gerade männliche Sänger haben auf einmal nen Frosch im Hals ("Fury in the Slaughterhouse - Time to Wonder" zB). Jetzt ist wieder der LM4562 drin. Der "schmiert"/"eiert" zwar etwas im Direktvergleich (ähnlich unsauberer Dateikomprimierung), aber klingt richtiger in der Schaltung der Essence One.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Januar 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Dann dürfte sich ja nichts verändern, wenn ich am Kopfhörerkabel beide Lautstärkeknöpfe gleichzeitig drücke. Auch beim Adapter auf 6,3 mm tritt das Problem ja auf. Der Adapter funktioniert aber mit meinen Sennheiser CX 300 und meinem PC 360 G4ME einwandfrei.


Siehe folgendes:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ok, mit digitaler Steuerung am Kabel ist natürlich was anderes. Dann hast du am Stecker auch mehr Kontakte als nur L/R und GND und je nach dem was da wo kurz schließt kann wohl "alles" passieren.



Du müsstest mal probieren ganz langsam (nur im MM bereich) den Stecker rauszuziehen und gucken, ob sich der Ton ändert.
Ich habe auch ein paar Kopfhörer mit "Apple-Produkte-Steuerung" und wenn ich den zu weit reinstecke am Handy, dann klingt es extrem seltsam. Wenn ich es dann einen halben mm rausziehe, klingt es normal.


----------



## Keinem (13. Januar 2015)

Heute ist meine Dämmung angekommen. Von SONATECH kommt das Ganze. Hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrung gemacht  ? Oder ist euch das Unternehmen nicht bekannt? Ich bin zufällig über dieses gestolpert  .


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2015)

Sonofill?


----------



## Keinem (13. Januar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Sonofill?


SONATECH heißen die  .

Sonatech / Schallschutz / Akustik / Schalldämmung / Online Shop für Akustiklösungen  - Sonatech - Online Shop für Schallschutz / Akustik / Deckensegel / Akustikbilder


----------



## K3n$! (15. Januar 2015)

Heyho, 
was für eine Soundkarte kann man für einen Hifiman HE-400 bis 100€ empfehlen?
Extern oder Intern egal. Intern eigentlich nur noch PCI verfügbar. 

Im Angebot gibt es gerade die X-Fi:
Sound Blaster X-Fi HD Externe Soundkarte USB - Creative Labs (Deutschland)

Soundspielerein werden allerdings überhaupt nicht benötigt. 

Lohnt ein Umstieg von meiner aktuellen Xonar DG?


----------



## Icedaft (15. Januar 2015)

Xonar St oder extern eben die U7


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Januar 2015)

Ein Magnetostat freut sich sehr über einen Potenten zuspieler, eine ST/X wäre wohl das mindeste  selbst der FiiO E10k wäre da wohl etwas zu schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Januar 2015)

Ich könnte mir so etwas auch gut an einem Elektrostaten vorstellen: Little Dot I+ 6JI X2 Rohr Standard-Hybrid-KopfhÃ¶rer: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## K3n$! (15. Januar 2015)

Gibt es extern noch was anderes? 

Also intern die Xonar Essence ST. Wie groß ist der Unterschied zu einer STX? Nur der PCI-E Anschluss? 

Wichtig ist mir der Klang. Soundsimulation ist mir schnuppe 


Und "merkt" man den Unterschied zu meiner Xonar DG? Und wenn ja, inwiefern?


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Januar 2015)

Japp der einzige Unterschied ist PCI und das du bei der STX nicht das Tochterboard H6 anschließen kannst, ob du jetzt einen Unterschied hörst liegt an dir aber eigentlich solltest du mit dem richtigen Equipment was raushören.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Januar 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> ..., ob du jetzt einen Unterschied hörst liegt an dir aber eigentlich solltest du mit dem richtigen Equipment was raushören.



Mit dem richtigen Equipment? Ich finde, wenn ich nun noch 100€ in eine neue Soundkarte oder einen USB DAC stecke, wäre es schon schön, 
wenn der Unterschied nicht nur in kleinsten Details vorhanden wäre. Dann spare ich mir das Geld lieber.


----------



## Healrox (16. Januar 2015)

Was hier halt niemand kann: dein Hörvermögen einschätzen.
Um den obrigen Post etwas diplomatischer auszudrücken: Mit deinem Kopfhörer solltest du durchaus in der Lage sein, Unterschiede was die Soundkarten angeht, zu hören.
Wobei ich in dem Zusammenhang eher zu einem reinen DAC tendieren würde. Je weniger treibertechnische Soundverknoter dabei sind, um so besser.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Januar 2015)

Okay und welchen würdest du da empfehlen?


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2015)

Nachdem mein altes Gammelheadset das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, spiele ich inzwischen mit meiner Musikkombi - Cambridge DACmagic XS und Alessandro MS1i (bzw Grado...).
Der Unterschied ist gewaltig. Ich dachte bislang immer, bei einem Spiel mache Klangqualität wenig aus. Fakt ist, seitdem ich damit spiele, statt mit dem alten 50€ Headset (mit integriertem USB Klangverschlechterer), höre ich viel feinere Geräusche perfekt, kann schneller reagieren (mein Audio hat, jedenfalls bei minimaler Latenzeinstellung im Cambridge-Treiber, gefühlt weniger Verzögerung) und die komplett offenen Grados sind echt cool zum Orten.

Sollte ich mal eine Surround-Simulation (sei es die Interne von BF4, das Razer-Zeug, oder sonst was) mal testen, oder bleibe ich am Besten einfach bei Stereo?

Und noch was. Nachdem ich nun zur Abwechslung einen tauglichen DAC habe, werde ich in Zukunft öfters mit KH am Rechner hören.
Das bedeutet, meine CDs müssen zu flacs werden (naja, Death Metal und einiges Anderes mal ausgenommen, da macht das auch nix mehr aus^^).
Was emfpehlt ihr zum rippen?


----------



## JPW (17. Januar 2015)

Ich finde Exact Audio Copy (EAC) ganz gut.

Ortung ist Geschmackssache, ich finde Stereo immer noch am besten, weil ich auf diesen Simulations Hall nicht so stehe,aber ich spiele auch nicht so viele Shooter.
Am besten du probierst einfach selber ein bisschen aus.


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2015)

Da ist ja noch so eine Nachteule unterwegs^^
Das Tool teste ich morgen gleich mal.

Ich denke auch, dass es mir ohne Simulation am Meisten zusagen wird, kann ich ja wirklich einfach mal testen.

Danke!


----------



## soth (17. Januar 2015)

EAC oder dbpoweramp. Der MS1i hat aber eigentlich eine ziemlich winzige Bühne, die Ortung ist mit anderen Kopfhörern definitiv besser möglich.


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2015)

soth schrieb:


> EAC oder dbpoweramp. Der MS1i hat aber eigentlich eine ziwmlich winzige Bühne, die Ortung ist mit anderen Kopfhörern definitiv besser möglich.


Im Vergleich zu einem Schrottheadset bereits unglaublich ;D


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2015)

Solang Acurate Rip unterstützt wird ist es gut, der Rest ist Vodoo.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Beitrag ebastler, dank dir hab ich jetzt endlich ein Gerät gefunden, das 24 Bit/192 kHz kann und dabei noch unter 150€ kostet 

Oder kennt sonst wer nen reinen DAC unter 80€ der 24 Bit/192 kHz kann? Ach ja, einen dazu optisch passenden KHV müsste es auch geben


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag ebastler, dank dir hab ich jetzt endlich ein Gerät gefunden, das 24 Bit/192 kHz kann und dabei noch unter 150€ kostet
> 
> Oder kennt sonst wer nen reinen DAC unter 80€ der 24 Bit/192 kHz kann? Ach ja, einen dazu optisch passenden KHV müsste es auch geben



Der integrierte KHV hat halt maximal 2V Ausgangsamplitude, so weit ich weiß. Ist eher über niederohmige KH glücklich.  Ich schätze, mit 600Ohm KHs sollte es langsam eher eng werden...
Cambridge warnt btw davor, dass der KHV so heiß werden kann, dass berühren des Alugehäuses schmerzhaft wird 
War bislang bei mir nicht der Fall, mehr als handwarm wurde er nie, und ich höre schon recht laut, teilweise.

Mit einem OTG Kabel soll der DAC mit den Meisten Android-Geräten kompatibel sein (wenn auch nicht offiziell), meines weigert sich da leider.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Januar 2015)

> Der integrierte KHV hat halt maximal 2V Ausgangsamplitude, so weit ich  weiß. Ist eher über niederohmige KH glücklich.  Ich schätze, mit 600Ohm  KHs sollte es langsam eher eng werden...



Ist kein Problem, mein Focal Spirit One S ist ja leicht anzutreiben^^ Hab den nur jetzt schon mal mit nem FiiO E07K bei nem Kumpel getestet und schon allein der KHV tut dem Spirit One gut, gibt vor allem im Bassberech etwas mehr Kontrolle.

Und so schnell werde ich den One S nicht wechseln, höchtens wenn der NAD Viso HP50 etwas günstiger wird und ich den Focal noch gut wegbekomm.


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ist kein Problem, mein Focal Spirit One S ist ja leicht anzutreiben^^ Hab den nur jetzt schon mal mit nem FiiO E07K bei nem Kumpel getestet und schon allein der KHV tut dem Spirit One gut, gibt vor allem im Bassberech etwas mehr Kontrolle.
> 
> Und so schnell werde ich den One S nicht wechseln, höchtens wenn der NAD Viso HP50 etwas günstiger wird und ich den Focal noch gut wegbekomm.



Ach, noch was. An Android-Handies kann der DAC afaik nur 44kHz, mehr kann er nur, wenn er seinen eigenen Treiber installiert bekommt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Dieser ist aber ziemlich unkompliziert, und simpel. Samplingrate, Audio-Buffer und Latenz einstellen, und das wars. Kein Schnick-Schnack, keine Bloatware.


----------



## Healrox (18. Januar 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Okay und welchen würdest du da empfehlen?



ICH würde keinen empfehlen, weil ich mich da auf sehr dünnes Eis wage, was meine Erfahrung angeht.
Hier wird viel der Fiio e10(k) empfohlen. Die Gründe liegen auf der Hand: Der wird mit ASIO Treibern befeuert, also zahlst du keine Software mit, hast also im Vergleich zu Asus bessere Hardware für's gleiche Geld.

Wobei man auch fairer Weise sagen muss, das das HiFi Unterforum hier ja Nische ist. Wenn du dich durch andere HiFi Foren liest, dann fangen die da an und hören da auf (  )! 
Ich hab ja echt keinen Plan von sowas, aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann wird mir warm um... die Ohren


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2015)

Bei dem was Asus wirklich an den Treibern macht ist das nicht einmal ein einzelner Mensch in Vollzeit. Die Investition in Software hält sich also in Grenzen.


ebastler schrieb:


> Ach, noch was. An Android-Handies kann der DAC afaik nur 44kHz, mehr kann er nur, wenn er seinen eigenen Treiber installiert bekommt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


CDs sind eh in 44kHz, also wenn man nicht ne S-Audio Quelle hat wäre das egal.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Januar 2015)

Wenn Asus pro Produkt je einen Mitarbeiter in Vollzeit nur für Treiber hätte, dann wären die längst Pleite. Guck dir mal (nur) das Portfolio von Asus der letzten sagen wir 2-3 Jahre an.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2015)

Ich meine die komplette Xonar Serie, kein Einzelprodukt.


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> CDs sind eh in 44kHz, also wenn man nicht ne S-Audio Quelle hat wäre das egal.



Ich hab halt ganz ganz viele 24 Bit/192 kHz Aufnahmen von Linn und Stockfish, da will ich auch nen DAC der das kann


----------



## dekay55 (18. Januar 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Dämmung angekommen. Von SONATECH kommt das Ganze. Hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrung gemacht  ? Oder ist euch das Unternehmen nicht bekannt? Ich bin zufällig über dieses gestolpert  .



Bekannt mehr oder minder, ich kauf mein Zeugs direkt beim Hersteller und nicht über einen Zwischenhaendler, geht allerdings auch nur wenn man irgendwie angehöriger ist von dem Hersteller. So ziemlich das ganze Daemmzeug und co stammt aus der BASF in LU.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Januar 2015)

Healrox schrieb:


> ICH würde keinen empfehlen, weil ich mich da auf sehr dünnes Eis wage, was meine Erfahrung angeht.
> Hier wird viel der Fiio e10(k) empfohlen. Die Gründe liegen auf der Hand: Der wird mit ASIO Treibern befeuert, also zahlst du keine Software mit, hast also im Vergleich zu Asus bessere Hardware für's gleiche Geld.
> 
> Wobei man auch fairer Weise sagen muss, das das HiFi Unterforum hier ja Nische ist. Wenn du dich durch andere HiFi Foren liest, dann fangen die da an und hören da auf (  )!
> Ich hab ja echt keinen Plan von sowas, aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann wird mir warm um... die Ohren



Ich überlege momentan, ob sich das bei mir lohnt, nochmal 100€ zu investieren. Ich bin mit dem Sound momentan sehr zufrieden.
Wenn natürlich der Sound nochmal merklich verbessert werden kann, wäre ich schon bereit, noch ein bisschen Geld auszugeben.
Aber bisher hörte sich das für mich eher danach an, dass die Unterschiede nicht so sonderlich groß wären und dann brauche ich 
auch nicht unbedingt nochmal 100€ dafür in die Hand nehmen. Die Lautstärke meiner Xonar DG reicht bislang zumindest voll aus. 

Und extern gibt es ja bis auf den Fiio E10k kaum Alternativen.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Januar 2015)

Hey Jungs u. Mädels 
Kennt ihr zufällig nen guten Hifi-Shop in der Umgebung von Oldenburg der auch gute IEMs hat oder CIEM anfertigt?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich überlege momentan, ob sich das bei mir lohnt, nochmal 100€ zu investieren. Ich bin mit dem Sound momentan sehr zufrieden.
> Wenn natürlich der Sound nochmal merklich verbessert werden kann, wäre ich schon bereit, noch ein bisschen Geld auszugeben.
> Aber bisher hörte sich das für mich eher danach an, dass die Unterschiede nicht so sonderlich groß wären und dann brauche ich
> auch nicht unbedingt nochmal 100€ dafür in die Hand nehmen. Die Lautstärke meiner Xonar DG reicht bislang zumindest voll aus.
> ...


Also die D2 gegen die DX raus zu hören schaff ich problemlos mit einer relativ durchschnittlichen KEF Anlage. Die DG ist ja noch unter der DX und an Kopfhörern merkt man eher mehr, da ist also durchaus Potenzial.


----------



## K3n$! (19. Januar 2015)

Kannst du das vielleicht mal an einem Beispiel zeigen, worin man den Unterschied hört?
Und welche Soundkarte/welchen USB DAC würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## Icedaft (25. Januar 2015)

Für die bastel- und testverrückten Hififreaks:

Discrete Op Amps | Sparkos Labs.comSparkos Labs.com


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Kannst du das vielleicht mal an einem Beispiel zeigen, worin man den Unterschied hört?
> Und welche Soundkarte/welchen USB DAC würdest du empfehlen?


Die DX pfeift die höchsten Höhen etwas raus während die D2 überall souverän bleibt(den gleichen Effekt hat leider auch der FiiO DK03, das scheint bei meiner Boxen/Verstärker Kombo recht schnell so zu klingen). Außerdem klingt das Gesamtbild bei letzterer wärmer. 

Ich bin selbst kein Kopfhörermensch, deswegen tu ich mich schwer mit Empfehlungen in dem Bereich. Einen FiiO E10 zu testen kann aber sicher nicht schaden.


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. Januar 2015)

Für mich war die DX ein Graus (DT-880 Edition 250 Ohm) und habe deswegen auf den Yulong U100 gewechselt, preislich verschiedene Welten aber man wird ja wohl noch erwarten dürfen dass die DX nicht wie eine basslose Blechdose klingt. Evtl etwas übertrieben aber so kam's mir halt vor 

Außerdem sollte man noch bedenken dass man mit einem externen Gerät unabhängig von den PCIe Slots ist, falls mal ne zweite Graka oder man am Laptop unterwegs ist - mittels USB OTG Adapter sogar an Android Smartphones, und Störungen durch interne Komponenten gibt's auch nicht


----------



## Healrox (25. Januar 2015)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> (...) und Störungen durch interne Komponenten gibt's auch nicht



Leider doch. Gab's hier schon öfters im Forum, das auch die externen DACs Probleme mit Störstrahlung haben können. Entweder liegt es am NT oder am Mainboard, aber manchmal läuft auf der USB Spannung ein Störsignal mit.
Dem kommt man aber mit nem Filter, Kabelmodding oder (wenn man einen hat) über einen S/PDIF bei.


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2015)

höre ich bei internen Soundkarten ehrlich gesagt öfter als bei USB-DACs.
Mein Cambridge DACmagic XS hing bislang an meinem 2006er MacBook, Papas PC (775er Dell OEM Brett) und an meinem Z87 Gryphon, hatte nirgends irgendein grundgeräusch drauf.


----------



## Healrox (25. Januar 2015)

Ist extern auch seltener als intern. Wenn du's hast, ist es trotzdem doof, weil du das Problem auf allen USB Ports hast.
Ist die Pest, wenn du jede Bewegung auf dem Screen mit quietschereien der SoKa quitiert kriegst.
Aber ist ja zum Glück selten genug und man wird's immer los.


----------



## WaldemarE (26. Januar 2015)

Hier wird sehr schön der Pono-Player zerrissen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VQUFCCcQ4A 
Es ist genauso wie ich es mir gedacht habe, da bleib ich lieber bei meinem X3


----------



## Healrox (26. Januar 2015)

Ja jut, obwohl er schon ewas überspitzt, sollte man den Player sehr kritisch sehen.
Da würde das fürchterliche Display nicht viel machen, wenn die sounderzeugenden Innereien dafür mehr abbekommen haben. Allerdings würde ich eher darauf wetten, das die ersten Teardowns dem Ding den Pflock ins Herz treiben.
Es gab und gibt genug Blogs, Forenposts und offizielle Artikel quer durch die Landschaft, von HiFi Seiten, über Hardwarespezialisten bis zu unserer Enthusiastenseite, wo die Sinnhaftigkeit von Samplingraten jenseits von 16 bit und 44kHz "für die Masse" infrage gestellt wird.
Und in einem hat er natürlich völlig recht: Eine teuer gekauftes Hi-Res Audiofile bringt einen feuchten shice, wenn das Mastering schon verhunzt ist. Da brauche ich nicht noch viel Geld ausgeben um meinen eindruck vom CD Album zu bestätigen, das der Mix von vornherein dilettantisch war. 
Und andererseits - wer das nicht schon auf CD hört, der brauch auch kein Pono Player. Da schließe ich mich gerne ein.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Januar 2015)

Zurecht, so hässlich wie das teil ist...

Ich denk bei dem teil immer an das hier: http://s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/1373837722_Toblerone-of-Switzerland.jpg


----------



## Icedaft (26. Januar 2015)

Wobei ich meine Zweifel habe, das der Pono genauso gut schmeckt wie die Toblerone - Schoki können die Schweizer...


----------



## BlackNeo (26. Januar 2015)

Seit einiger Zeit geht das Thema ja quer durch die Szene und viele haben schon gemeint, dass das Teil nicht viel taugt.

Da sind iBasso, FiiO oder Colorfly deutlich besser aufgestellt.


----------



## Healrox (26. Januar 2015)

Ich habe halt immer noch nicht verstanden, warum ich mir z. B. nicht den Fiio X3 holen soll.
Halb so teuer, handlicher und - was ich recht interessant finde - man kann ihn als DAC, also als externe Soundkarte nehmen, mit dem Vorteil, dass er da genau so HiRes Töne spucken kann, wie als normales Abspielgerät.


----------



## WaldemarE (26. Januar 2015)

Na er kommt von Neil Young und darum ist der Pono das einzig wahre. 

Ironiemodus aus: Wenn du vorhast dir den X3 zu kaufen warte bis Ende April da soll der X3 Mk2 kommen


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (31. Januar 2015)

Kann man Boxen eigentlich ohne große Einschränkungen auf die Seite legen? Wenn ja, würde sich ein Kumpel eine Soundbar aus 2 Regal-LS zusammenbauen.


----------



## Icedaft (31. Januar 2015)

Er hat mehr davon, wenn er sie rechts und links neben dem Fernseher mit einem Abstand von >2m zueinander platziert.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (1. Februar 2015)

Das würde vom Platz her nicht gehen. Der Fernseher steht auf einem Regal, das nicht breit genug für so etwas wäre.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2015)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Kann man Boxen eigentlich ohne große Einschränkungen auf die Seite legen? Wenn ja, würde sich ein Kumpel eine Soundbar aus 2 Regal-LS zusammenbauen.


Nein, die Schallwandbreite in der Horizontalen beeinflusst maßgeblich die Abstimmung. Wenn kein Platz ist soll er sich ne Soundbar kaufen und nix zusammenpfuschen.


----------



## Icedaft (1. Februar 2015)

Es gibt auch Lautsprecherständer um Kompakt-LS richtig aufstellen zu können.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Februar 2015)

Nfsgame. Erläuter mir mal warum der LS anders klingen sollte, wenn man sie 90 Grad dreht. Vorausgesetzt man legt sie nicht einfach, sondern stellt sie auf füße.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2015)

Google ist dein Freund ->Bafflestep. Physik 9te oder 10te Klasse.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube du drehst gedanklich den Lautsprecher um die falsche Achse.
Die Richtwirkung würde sich natürlich ändern, wenn er nach links oder rechts strahlt. Aber er soll ja weiterhin nach vorne strahlen. Nur wäre hoch und mitteltöner nicht übereinander, sondern nebeneinander.


----------



## Aldrearic (1. Februar 2015)

Wie wärs ein Center LS dazu kaufen, der auch dazu passt? Ich würde jetzt auch nicht unbedingt aus 2 Regal LS einen Center LS basteln. Schon aus dem Grund, dass beide Regal LS dann trotzdem 2 Ausgänge besetzen, nicht. Einen Center LS braucht nur einen. Wenn er dann 2 neue Regal LS dazukauft, ist dies sinnfrei aus 2 mach einen zu basteln. Da lohnt es sich mehr einen Center LS zu kaufen. Und ob Soundbars was taugen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Die Frage, welche ich mir stelle; Macht es einen hörbaren Unterschied entweder billige Audiokabel zu nutzen, oder teure? Beim gesammten Klangbild, oder nur in kleinen Details?


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wie wärs ein Center LS dazu kaufen, der auch dazu passt? Ich würde jetzt auch nicht unbedingt aus 2 Regal LS einen Center LS basteln. Schon aus dem Grund, dass beide Regal LS dann trotzdem 2 Ausgänge besetzen, nicht. Einen Center LS braucht nur einen. Wenn er dann 2 neue Regal LS dazukauft, ist dies sinnfrei aus 2 mach einen zu basteln. Da lohnt es sich mehr einen Center LS zu kaufen. Und ob Soundbars was taugen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Die Frage, welche ich mir stelle; Macht es einen hörbaren Unterschied entweder billige Audiokabel zu nutzen, oder teure? Beim gesammten Klangbild, oder nur in kleinen Details?



Ich bin der Meinung, dass der größte Unterschied zwischen dünnen und dickeren Kabeln liegt, alles andere... Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht messbar, manche werden es vielleicht auch hören.
Aber das Wichtigste ist mal ordentlich Querschnitt, damit das Kabel so niederinduktiv wie möglich wird und nicht mit der Weiche als Tiefpass fungiert.


----------



## Aldrearic (1. Februar 2015)

Einen Einfluss haben ja alle Komponenten. Ob man eine gute Basis hat, ob Digital oder CD Player, dann die Kabel ,Verstärker und LS. Bei mir werden in Zukunft der Verstärker ersetzt und 2 Stand-LS hinzugefügt. Da werden es dan nauch bessere und vorallem dickere Kabel sein.
Ob es nötig ist einen Verstärker zu haben, der im 4-stelligen Bereich kostet, kann ich nicht kommentieren. Ich bin neu im Hifi, wie man die Komponenten zu den LS abstimmen muss.


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Einen Einfluss haben ja alle Komponenten. Ob man eine gute Basis hat, ob Digital oder CD Player, dann die Kabel ,Verstärker und LS. Bei mir werden in Zukunft der Verstärker ersetzt und 2 Stand-LS hinzugefügt. Da werden es dan nauch bessere und vorallem dickere Kabel sein.
> Ob es nötig ist einen Verstärker zu haben, der im 4-stelligen Bereich kostet, kann ich nicht kommentieren. Ich bin neu im Hifi, wie man die Komponenten zu den LS abstimmen muss.



Einen vierstelligen Verstärker halte ich für wesentlich sinnvoller als irgendein "super-duper-mondscheingezogenes-hochreines-silberkabel".
Ein gescheites Kabel - ja, aber übertreib da nicht


----------



## Aldrearic (1. Februar 2015)

Werde ich nicht mehr  Audioquest Type 4 Kabel habe ich im Sinn  LS werde ich wieder Probehören, sofern möglich. Gerade im Preisbereich ab 1000 Euro das Stück für Stand-LS. Verstärker kenne ich mich ja nicht aus, welche wirklich gut sind für ihren Preis. 4.1 müsste er schon können. Aber das dann, wenn es soweit ist. Ich kann jetzt keine Stand LS ins kleine Zimmer stellen  Die Kef Q300 sind schon fast Überdimensioniert. Kef Reference 3? 

Als Audiokabel tut es doch ein rostiges Eisendraht-Kabel auch


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Februar 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich glaube du drehst gedanklich den Lautsprecher um die falsche Achse.
> Die Richtwirkung würde sich natürlich ändern, wenn er nach links oder rechts strahlt. Aber er soll ja weiterhin nach vorne strahlen. Nur wäre hoch und mitteltöner nicht übereinander, sondern nebeneinander.



Ne, er dreht den Lautsprecher schon um die richtige Achse. Dabei gibt es diverse Effekte, wie z.B. den schon erwähnten, sich ändernden Baffle Step. Die Schallwandgeometrie ist eine der wichtigsten Einflussgrößen für die Abstrahlung. Die Räumlichkeit leidet definitiv in einem vorher nicht zwingend absehbaren Ausmaß.

Dazu kommt bei den dann nebeneinander liegenden Schallquellen im Übergang ein wunderbarer Kammfiltereffekt... Der sorgt dafür, dass es im Übernahmebereich zwischen Hoch und Tieftöner zu unschönen Auslöschungen kommt - winkelabhängig. Es ist nicht so schlimm wie bei den eigentlich untauglichen Centerlautsprechern bei denen ja bekannterweise die für diese Boxenart wichtigste Frequenzen außerhalb einer recht schmalen Hörzone einfach nicht vorhanden sind, aber dennoch vorhanden. 

Der Fehler deiner Betrachtungsweise ist, dass du die einzelnen Chassis als unabhängig ansiehst. In Echt interagieren diese aber sowohl mit der Schallwand, als auch mit dem/den benachbarten Chassis. Wenn du dir mal Messungen von Boxen unter verschiedenen Winkeln sowohl horizontal, als auch vertikal ansiehst, dann kannst du sehr leicht erkennen was ich meine. Guckst du Beispiel: http://quint-audio.com/qaudio/files/entwicklungsbericht_ct227_mkii.pdf - Seite 8ff



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Werde ich nicht mehr  Audioquest Type 4 Kabel habe ich im Sinn  LS werde ich wieder Probehören, sofern möglich. Gerade im Preisbereich ab 1000 Euro das Stück für Stand-LS. Verstärker kenne ich mich ja nicht aus, welche wirklich gut sind für ihren Preis. 4.1 müsste er schon können. Aber das dann, wenn es soweit ist. Ich kann jetzt keine Stand LS ins kleine Zimmer stellen  Die Kef Q300 sind schon fast Überdimensioniert. Kef Reference 3?



Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn irgendwelche Kabel "im Sinn" zu haben. Kabel üben einen sehr subtilen Einfluss aus, der ist so subtil, dass die allermeisten Leute Probleme haben überhaupt Unterschiede zu hören. Aber wenn man welche hört (am besten blind probieren!), dann macht es keinen Sinn diese anhand irgendwelcher angelesener Eigenschaften (oder wie bist du sonst auf dieses Kabel gekommen) auszuwählen, sondern ganz konkret mit der Zielanlage im Zielraum. Jede Anlage klingt anders, jeder Raum sowieso und jede Anlage in jedem Raum hat andere Dinge, die ggf. subtil verbessert/verändert werden sollten (das ist nicht zuletzt auch Geschmackssache), da hilft es nicht weiter zuerst die Kabel - die nun mal den geringsten Einfluss haben - auszuwählen!

Bei der Wahl deiner Lautsprecher solltest du unbedingt bei einem Fachhändler vorbeisehen und Probehören. Gerade, wenn du wirklich im genannten Preisbereich zuschlagen willst. Immerhin setzt du im Zweifelsfall eine Stange Geld in den Sand. Beim Probehören und vergleichen weißt du hinterher selber warum du dich so entschieden hast und musst es nicht in einem "Test" nachlesen. Das ist viel Wert! Der Händler leiht dir dann, wenn du ne Anlage hast sicher auch nen Schwung Kabel, die du daheim in Ruhe im vergleich anhören kannst. Wenn du keinen Unterschied hörst (als Hifi-Anfänger wirst du das nicht), dann brauchst du dir da erst mal keine weiteren Sorgen drum machen, sondern einfach eins kaufen, das ordentlich konfektioniert ist... Wenn doch, na dann kaufst du das was dir am besten gefällt. Auf Testberichte, Bewertungen und sonstiges kannst du in jedem Falle sehr gut verzichten!


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2015)

Beispiele anhand einer beliebigen Simulation - einmal normal, einmal mit breiterer Schallwand. Wie ich schon sagte: das ist simple Physik. Verwechseln tu ich da auch nichts... Wenigstens Zappaesk versteht hier was ich meine...


----------



## Icedaft (1. Februar 2015)

Mal was anderes. Vielleicht sucht noch jemand was edles für seinen fahrbaren Untersatz (selten genug, das mal eine zum Verkauf steht:

GENESIS Monoblock Serie III Geschwister-PAAR | eBay


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (1. Februar 2015)

@nfs: Die Schallwand hätte sich kam verändert. Wurde grob so aussehen:


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Februar 2015)

Die Schallwand ändert sich doch grob, die Höhe wird zur Breite und anders herum. Wenn das keine große Änderung ist, dann weiß ich nicht...

Was hälst du von sowas? http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/onon.htm

Alternativ 2 solche: CT 274


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (1. Februar 2015)

Er will nur ne Höhe von 15 maximal 20 cm haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Februar 2015)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Er will nur ne Höhe von 15 maximal 20 cm haben.



Na dann: Tabula


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (1. Februar 2015)

Hätte der nicht den nach unten abstrahlenden Tieftöner wäre es der auf jeden Fall gewesen. Aber er will das ganze ja auf ein Regal stellen.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Februar 2015)

Der könnte ja auch nach oben abstrahlen, sollte dann aber halt net verdeckt sein.

Alternativ könnte man das Ding ja auf Füße stellen. Bis zu den 15 bzw. 20 cm Höhe ist ja noch ein wenig Platz. Ich denke, wenn man da 10cm hohe Füße drunter macht, dann sollte das immer noch ganz gut funktionieren. Am einfachsten findet man das heraus, wenn man mal beim lautsprechershop anruft oder eben gleich bei Visaton nachfragt.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (1. Februar 2015)

OK. Thx


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

Gerade das Headset Ozone Blast 4HX bekommen fürn review.

Alter Verwalter, muss das denn sein, der Bass ist ja um +12dB angehoben. Alles unterhalb von 250Hz scheppert so, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr.

Ich hab die Teile lange nicht mehr aufm Kopf gehabt (guggste Signatur), hab schon fast vergessen wie extrem schief & krumm das sein kann


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

Das wird dein schnödes DT-770 aber so was von verblasen...


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

Ich bin aber trotzdem überrascht das es kein 100% Plastikbomber ist, dazu ist der Preis unter 70€ noch erträglich für das was man bekommt. 
Klappert nix, mini-Schrauben  sitzen fest drine, die Kabel sind sauber und stabil (leider USB only!), das Mikro sieht auch so aus als ob es die Garantiezeit überlebt ohne abzufallen. Metallband oben gibts auch. 
Der DT-770 Pro 250Ohm ist ja kein neutraler Kopfhörer, der hat schon ne fette Badewanne im Frequenzverlauf. Aber das was das Headset ausgibt, ist wirklich Beats-like. Da scheppern nicht nur die Ohren, sondern auch der Hals noch mit. 
Beim zocken denkt man, statt einer Pistole schießt da ein Panzer, so wie das klingt. 
Ich lasse da noch einige FLAC`s drauf und quetsche die Kiste richtig durch. 
Aber so viel Bass hatte ich schon LANGE nicht mehr. Selbst die perversen Sennheiser HD8 DJ, die eben für DJs gedacht sind und richtig Druck unten rum liefern, können da nicht mithalten.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

Mach Dir den Spaß und teste den img Stage Line MD-6800 (22.1180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mal mit. Am FIIO tönt der (trotz Badewanne) doch mehr als recht ordentlich und vom mir gibt es eine absolute Empfehlung zu dem Preis.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Februar 2015)

Das muss ich über mein Portal, hardwareinside.de klären, ob ich den rankriegen könnte 

Ich hab keinen extra Kopfhörerverstärker, nutze die Terrasoniq Phase X64 USB (Audio Interface mit 6,3mm Kopfhörerausgang, Nachfolger vom legendären Terratec wer die noch kennt^^) und einige Mischpulte. Die Mischpulte sind zwar nicht explizit mit Kopfhörerverstärkern versehen, sie liefern aber so viel Druck auf die Kopfhörer, selbst 600Ohm sind bei 70% Lautstärke am zerren und überm Limit.

Ich bin mit meinen Beyerdynamic zufrieden, den ersten Monat wo ich die gekauft habe, lief ich mit nem Dauergrinsen durch die Gegend. Die Leute haben mich schon blöd angeschaut - wasn mit dir los?! Ach nix, neue Kopfhörer da 

Hab aber auch Allen&Heath, Technics, Sennheiser usw. gehabt - die geschlossenen Modelle die für DJs gedacht sind. 

Ich teste die Kopfhörer auch etwas anders, die Ansprüche von einem DJ sind einfach anders als von Leuten bei denen gute Kopfhörer nie das Haus verlassen.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Februar 2015)

'n Kumpel von mir möchte sich zwei kleine Lautsprecher für den PC (steht im Wohnzimmer) holen 
und sich dazu die Möglichkeit offen halten, seinen Sub vom Fernseher zu nutzen 
(Klangqualität bitte nicht beachten, hier geht es nur um die reine Theorie... Es steht noch in den Sternen, ob es überhaupt so umgesetzt wird)

Beim Subwoofer handelt es sich um einen Jamo SUB 660 Subwoofer esche schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
welcher über den Line In Eingang an einen AV-R (leider ohne 2. Zone) angeschlossen ist.

Gesamtbudget wären 200-250 Euro

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Februar 2015)

Na was wohl Selbstbau!


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es mit so etwas?
Oehlbach Easy Connect Sub Subwoofer Y-Adapter Cinch Kabel 5m (151) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Problematisch sehe ich nur die (versehentliche) gleichzeitige Ansteuerung des Subs von beiden Quellen.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Februar 2015)

Sowas kann man nicht nehmen, damit werden ja die Ausgänge der verschiedenen Verstärker kurzgeschlossen - halte ich für keine gute Idee!

Lieber umstecken, nen Umschalter kaufen/basteln oder als PC Lautsprecher was kaufen, das keinen Sub benötigt und die Anlagen komplett getrennt halten


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

Y Kabel funktionieren im Audio Bereich nicht auf diese Weise. Da geht nur ein Umschalter.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Februar 2015)

Mir gings eher darum, welchen Verstärker er kaufen könnte, um auch den Sub anzuschließen 
(Selbstbau ist evtl. geplant)

Vielleicht so'n kleiner Stereo Verstärker von SMSL (funktioniert sowas? Bin bei diesem Thema nicht wirklich gut informiert )

Ist der Line Out Ausgang am Subwoofer evtl. zum Anschließen von "Aktivboxen"?


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2015)

Ein Sub lässt sich an jeden normalen Verstärker anschließen, da muss man auf nix weiter achten, Was sind denn da für Eingänge dran?

Was an die Line Out Buchsen angeschlossen werden kann, ist so einfach nicht zu sagen, da ich nicht weiß was denn da für ein Signal rauskommt. Allerdings sollte da eigentlich jede Endstufe oder eben auch aktive Boxen dran geklemmt werden können.


----------



## Jeanboy (6. Februar 2015)

So sieht die Rückseite vom Jamo Sub aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Verstärker dachten wir an sowas:

SMSL SA-50 2x50W D-AMP TDA7492 Hi-Fi Stereo VerstÃ?rker: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2015)

So wie es aussieht wird durchs Line Out das Signal vom Line In einfach unbearbeitet ausgegeben. Da könnte man Aktivboxen oder eben Endstufen anschließen. 

In eurem Fall aber nicht. Den S.M.S.L. wird man am Hochpegeleingang (sprich den Boxenklemmen) anschließen. Ob das dort reinkommende Signal dann im Line Out abgeschwächt wieder zu finden sein wird bezweifle ich ganz stark. Es würde ja auch Null Sinn machen aus nem Vollverstärker mit Hochpegel raus zu gehen, damit den Subwoofer anzusteuern und von dort mit einem abgeschwächten Line Out Signal (quasi ein Vorstufen Output) in die nächste Endstufe / Aktivweiche rein zu gehen.

Wesentlich sinniger ist es sowohl Boxen, als auch Subwoofer mittels LS Kabel anzusteuern und gut ist.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (11. Februar 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich brauchbare Alternativen zu den Havi B3 Pro I, der aktuelle Euro-Kurs hilft dem preis nicht gerade und ich bin auch kein großer Freund der Over-Ear Trageweise, obwohl ich mich daran wahrscheinlich gewöhnen könnte.


----------



## WaldemarE (12. Februar 2015)

Wenn es was neutrales sein soll leider nicht, sonst wären die Vsonic VSD3s ja etwas


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Februar 2015)

Falls jemand Grade nach guten und günstigen InEars sucht auf lendmeurears.com gibt's z.Z. nen Gutschein von 18% (Code: cny18) auf folgende Artikel :
Astrotec:*AS-100, AS-200*
Fidue: A83, A71, A31S
Dunu: DN-2000, DN-1000, DN-900, Dunu Alpha 1, Dunu Titan 1
Havi: B3 Pro 2
Hisound: BA100, Wooduo 2
Hzsound: EP-001
SIDY: DM3, DM2, DM 2 with mic
SYUN: MIX-1, ME-1*
Vsonic: GR02 Bass, VSD1S, VSD1, UU2, *VSD3/VSD3S All colors except black


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2015)

Netzfundstück:e:
6 Free Software Every Audiophile Should Download | Audioholics

Resonessence Labs Herus: A Tiny Little Wonder | Headphone.Guru


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (14. März 2015)

Ich habe jetzt endlich mal meine Lautsprecher (Volta Top) fertig gebaut. Allerdings ist bei der einen Box der Hochton deutlich (ca. die halbe Lautstärke) leiser, was aber nach einem Wechsel der HT auf den einen Magnetostat zurückzuführen war. Jetzt ist meine Frage ist der HT kaputt oder kann es einfach daran liegen, dass die LS noch nicht wirklich eingespielt sind.


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2015)

Wenn er zu leise ist, der Fehler durch das Tauschen mitwandert und der andere Heile ist, dann ist der Leise wohl kaputt...........


----------



## Healrox (14. März 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Netzfundstück:e:
> 6 Free Software Every Audiophile Should Download | Audioholics



Danke für den Link. "Harman How To Listen" muß ich mal ausprobieren.
Blöderweise bin ich wegen der Beschreibung vom Audio Diffmaker auf ner Händlerseite von Audioquest gelandet und jetzt hab ich Bauchweh, weil ich so viel lachen musste. 
Bin ganz sicher, ALLE meine Kabel im Musikzimmer haben zusammen keine 400€ gekostet. Aber hey, für 2m XLR kann man das schon mal ausgeben.


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2015)

Was beschwerst Du Dich, es gibt hier Menschen im Forum, die geben 400€ für einen Gürtel (eines bekannten Edellabels) aus....


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was beschwerst Du Dich, es gibt hier Menschen im Forum, die geben 400€ für einen Gürtel (eines bekannten Edellabels) aus....



Wollte eben das Selbe sagen 
Mir schleierhaft. Aber hey, jedem das Seine. Ich würde da lieber schick essen gehen, oder was Technisches anschaffen. Oder meine erbärmliche CD-Sammlung um ein paar schöne Silberscheiben erweitern.


----------



## Aldrearic (14. März 2015)

Jop, oder x teure Schuhe die nach kurzer Zeit kaputt gehen. Haufenweise Taschen, wo der Tragebügel auch schon mal kaputt geht 
Oder ich für ne überteuerte Stereoanlage 
Umstieg auf AKG 701/702 oder gleich die Treppe rauf zum AKG K 812?   Sennis HD800 sieht mir ja nicht gerade robust aus.


----------



## Darkseth (18. März 2015)

Die Headset version vom Superlux 681 Evo ist da (welche wohl weniger Zubehör haben soll): Superlux HMC-681 Evo


----------



## Aldrearic (24. März 2015)

AKG N90Q - KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼r maÃŸgeschneiderten Sound?
AKG N90Q - Kopfhörer mit „personalisiertem Sound“ und automatischer Kalibrierung… - sempre-audio.at

Bin ich beim stöbern darauf gestossen. Interessantes Konzept, wenn da nicht der Preis-(Aufschlag) wäre. Ich schätze den AKG N90Q auf 1300-1500 Euro bei Relase. Ich bin mir auch noch nicht so sicher über das Konzept, welches den Frequenzgang an die Ohren anpassen soll. Aber aktives Noise cancelling wäre schon was.
AKG KH 1000 Euro + 200 Euro für das Design und 250 Euro für das Konzept mit der Kalibration macht 1450


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. März 2015)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Die Headset version vom Superlux 681 Evo ist da (welche wohl weniger Zubehör haben soll): Superlux HMC-681 Evo



Vom Sound her soll der wie der 681 Evo sein oder wie? Weil dann wäre das ja in der Preisklasse ne gute Alternative.


----------



## BlackNeo (24. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Vom Sound her soll der wie der 681 Evo sein oder wie? Weil dann wäre das ja in der Preisklasse ne gute Alternative.



Joa, ist ja nur ein 681 EVO mit Mikro, sollte also wie beim Q-Pad QH-85 im Vergleich zum Takstar Hi2050 sein.


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Apropos Mikro, ich habe mein Webcam-Mikro langsam satt, das spackt nur rum.
Ist das Zalman-Teil da noch empfehlenswert, oder gibt es inzwischen Besseres zum Kleinen Geld?

Das Mikro käme nur direkt an den Realtek-Gammelchip, Soundkarte habe und will ich keine.
Es soll nur für TS beim Spielen, und ab und an Skype mit meiner Familie sein... Nichts Besonderes.
Ich schätze, mit dem Zalman bin ich da schon gut versorgt?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (24. März 2015)

Ich benutz das Samson Go Mic, bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Alles, das am Tisch steht ist absolut unmöglich, meine Gesprächspartner fluchen schon bei meiner Webcam (die steht wahlweise auf einem Lautsprecher neben dem Monitor, oder am Monitor) über das "unerträgliche" Klappern meiner Mecha ^.^
Das Mikro muss also näher an mir sein als an der Tastatur, sonst geht es gar nicht


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2015)

Da höre ich aber lieber Tastaturklappern als Körpergeräusche...X-)


----------



## ebastler (24. März 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Da höre ich aber lieber Tastaturklappern als Körpergeräusche...X-)



Ich stecke es mir ja auch nicht in den A****, sondern an das Kopfhörerkabel 
Was für Körpergeräusche sollen da kommen?^^


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2015)

Eigene Erfahrung mit Teamspeakkollegen bei BF4,  Rülpsen, trinken, futtern etc. während des Matches, manche Menschen sind vor gar nix fies. Ich bin nur froh, das keiner von denen ein Wireless Headset hat und vergisst das Mic auf dem Klo auszuschalten...(sonst sind sie aber ganz nett )


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2015)

Furzen in TS ist doch immer lustig.  CSS Clanwar Dust 2 als CT alle ruhig und warten auf die T's und dann lässt einer richtig einen gehen. 

Bei uns im TS ist immer Stimmung und da gibt es keine Benimmregeln. ...und Push-to-talk ist für Sissys  Wenn man halt so ne schöne dicke Chipstüte hat, dann knistert man die anderen halt den ganzen Abend zu. Dafür haben die irgendwann auch mal ne Chipstüte. Gleicht sich alles aus.


----------



## Icedaft (25. März 2015)

Nicht zu vergessen die Stimme aus dem "Off"(Partnerin/Freundin/Ehefrau), die wegen irgendwas wieder Stress macht...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

Oh das kenne ich noch aus meiner Zeit bei Skype wo von meinem Spezie der Hausdrachen jedes mal am zetern war. Egal wie man zu Benimmregeln steht aber gewisse Sachen sollte man schon vermeiden. Man kann ja wirklich nur Froh sein das Gerüche nicht mit übertragen werden.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (25. März 2015)

Ich werde auch gerne auf unsere meckernde Katze angesprochen


----------



## Icedaft (26. März 2015)

Solange die Katze nur meckert ist es ja O.K., meine Katze hat sich immer quer über die Tastatur gelegt: "Klar darfst Du spielen, aber nicht mit dem PC - sondern mit mir.."


----------



## BigBubby (26. März 2015)

Na danach hatten die im ts sicherlich auch spass wenn du das Spielzeug gewechselt hattest.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. März 2015)

Könnten wir dann bitte wieder zum Thema zurück kommen?


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2015)

Kleine Zwischenfrage: Ich habe hier einen Cambridge Audio DACmagic XS und einen Dell U2715H mit USB3.0 Hub.
Riskiere ich Störeinstreuungen, wenn ich den DAC an den Monitor anschließe?
Davon hängt ab, ob ich mich ein 30cm Kabel kaufe (DAC liegt unterm Monitor), oder ein 1,5m Kabel zum PC...^^
Das beigelegte 15cm Kabel ist nett, wenn man ihn am Laptop nutzt, aber am PC ein Wenig unpraktisch...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2015)

Hub bedeutet immer mehr Latenz. Bei meiner Audigy 2 NX konnte man die Verzögerung durch einen USB Hub sogar hören. Störungen gibt es da nicht.


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hub bedeutet immer mehr Latenz. Bei meiner Audigy 2 NX konnte man die Verzögerung durch einen USB Hub sogar hören. Störungen gibt es da nicht.



Okay, danke. Da ich mit dem DACmagic auch spiele, ist mehr Latenz keine Option. Dann hau ich die direkt an den PC. Damit ist mein letzter USB2.0 Port am Anschlusspanel hinten vergeben ._.


----------



## Keinem (27. März 2015)

Ich habe gerade mein Paket mit dem FiiO E10K abgeholt  .

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der so klein ist  .


----------



## dominger (28. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe ein Beyerdynamic DT 880 600Ohm und eine Asus Xonar Essence STX.
Es lief alles einwandfrei, aber eben hab ich mein Zimmer sauber gemacht, mehr nicht. 
Jetzt hab  ich ein komisches Geräusch, so wie wenn der Sender beim Radio falsch eingestellt ist. 
Das geht nicht weg, auch nach dem Neustart.
Woran liegt das und wiue mach ich das?
Danke im Voraus.
Jan Depenbrock


----------



## BigBubby (28. März 2015)

Andere Kopfhörer getestet? Anderen Ausgang getestet (front, rear)? Komplett vom Strom getrennt?
Andere Steckdose probiert?


----------



## dominger (28. März 2015)

So Leute jetzt wird es creepy 
Wenn ich ein Video etc höre, gibt es kein Rauschen. Stoppe ich dann das Video, dann kommt das Rauschen langsam wieder.... :/
Was jetzt ?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (28. März 2015)

Wie nah ist die Xonar an deiner Grafikkarte?


----------



## dominger (28. März 2015)

So, 5 cm?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (28. März 2015)

Hast du die Möglichkeit den Abstand zu vergrößern? Deshalb hab ich einen externen DAC 😀


----------



## dominger (28. März 2015)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Hast du die Möglichkeit den Abstand zu vergrößern? Deshalb hab ich einen externen DAC



Hm, ich muss mal schauen
Ne nicht möglich... :/
Mal rausnehmen und reinstecken? vlt ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (28. März 2015)

Hast du ne iGPU? Wenn ja kannst du es ja mal ohne diskrete Grafikkarte versuchen, dann weisst du mehr


----------



## dominger (28. März 2015)

Also mal die Grafikkarte raus 
Bis gleich


Update:

Keine Besserung. Was nun?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. März 2015)

Andere kopfhörer testen.


----------



## BigBubby (30. März 2015)

Gehäuse Erden würde ich mal testen


----------



## Olstyle (31. März 2015)

Bei nem Stahlgehäuse müsste das eigentlich über das NT schon geerdet sein.


----------



## BigBubby (31. März 2015)

Müsste ja. Aber habe selber bei mir oft genug leichte Spannungen auf dem Gehäuse messen können. Ist ja jetzt auch kein Hexenwerk ein Kabel ans gehäuse zu halten und das andere ende z.B. an der Steckdose (nicht in die Löcher, sondern an die Klemme) zu befestigen.


----------



## Thallassa (1. April 2015)

Spontan mal die VSD*5* bestellt - ich bin seeeeeehr gespannt


----------



## xSauklauex (3. April 2015)

SMS&Beats 

2 Marken die man meiden sollte, oder haben die auch gescheite Modelle?


----------



## cryon1c (3. April 2015)

So, ich mag keinen neuen Thread eröffnen und frag hier mal in die Runde:
Gute InEar fürs auflegen. 
Preis: bis 150€
Müssen nicht neutral sein, Basslastige Abstimmung ist kein Thema. Müssen gut isolieren, bequem sitzen, sehr robust sein und sind erstmal als Ersatz für meine Sennheiser HD-25 und andere Kopfhörer gedacht mit denen ich auflegen tu.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. April 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Ich wende mich mal wieder mit einer Frage an euch.
Seit über einem Jahr nutze ich die Abacus C-Box 2, welche klanglich sehr sehr genial ist, jedoch (aufgrund der Größe) fehlt ihr halt ein wenig der Bumms.

Bin gestern über die nuJubilee 40 gestoßen und der Testbericht bei fairaudio klang schon mal ganz gut. Jetzt überlege ich mir halt gerade ob ein Umrüsten Sinn macht oder ob mir das keinen großen Vorteil bescheren wird.

Nun meine Fragen an euch:

Was für ein Verstärker wäre gut, wenn ich daran den PC anschließen will um dann damit die nuJubilee zu befeuern?
Zur Zeit steht der Schreibtisch eher in der Ecke des Zimmers. Würde ihn dann mittig an die eine Wand stellen und jeweils links und rechts vom Tisch die LS auf Ständern hinstellen.
Problem ist halt, dass die Dinger dann sehr wandnah sind. Leider geht das in dem kleinen Zimmer nicht anders.

Würde es da überhaupt Sinn machen auf größere Boxen umzusteigen, oder wäre die Raumakustik einfach zu schlecht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Grundriss. An der Seite des Tisches sind 2 Fenster. Rechts vom Bett geht noch ein kleiner Flur Richtung Zimmertür.


----------



## iceman650 (5. April 2015)

Moin Dustin. 
Ich war letztes Jahr mit nfsgame aus dem Forum hier bei Nubert direkt, dort haben wir uns quer durch die Palette gehört. 
Wer keinen Bock hat weiterzulesen: TL;DR: Nubert nicht kaufen. Meine Meinung.

Alles was dort angeboten wurde, war entweder schlichtweg schlecht oder pervers überteuert. Und ich bin niemand, der immer Top-Equipment braucht, momentan höre ich auf Creative Fatality-Headset.
Entweder war der Mittelhochton extrem verfärbt (Was mir da einfällt sind unter anderem auch die NuVero11 bei Hugh Laurie, klang nach Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung) oder der Bass einfach komplett trampelig. 
Um ehrlich zu sein kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass die gesamten Testberichte korrekt zu Stande gekommen sind, und ich habe mittlerweile auch schon einiges an Lautsprechern hören dürfen und kann das ganze dann doch einigermaßen einordnen.

Ich persönlich habe fast alles aus dem Hause Nubert hören können (praktisch alle Passivlautsprecher), und ehrlich gesagt finde ich nichts davon so ansprechend, dass ich es als "gut" in Leistung oder Preis/Leistung bezeichnen könnte.

Das alles sage ich ohne die NuJubilee jemals gehört zu haben. Aber da ist eine Art negatives Grundvertrauen gegenüber Nubert vorhanden.


----------



## Aldrearic (5. April 2015)

Sind die Nuberts wirklich zu teuer? NuPro - Line oder Vero finde ch die Kompakt-LS noch im Preis pro Stück.
Ich hab die auch schon angesehen, nur im Sortiment ist die noch nirgends, um die eventuell einmal im Laden zu hören. 
NuJubilee 40 könnten dann doch interessant werden. Ich lese zwar auch Testberichte, aber darauf stützen ist keine gute Idee. Selber höhren ist da die beste Möglichkeit selber einen Eindruck zu gewinnen.

Ich nutze die KEF Q300 LS. Die haben einen guten Bumms, für mich fast schon zu viel. Manchmal fangen die schon an zu dröhnen, weil die zu nahe an der Wand und in einem halb leeren Regal sind. Bei mir ist es auch nicht anders möglich.
Doch mit einem Verstärker, mit einem Bassregler dröhnen sie dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2015)

KEF Lautsprecher mit "zu viel Bumms" lese ich gerade das erste mal. Die Tests die ich zu diversen Modellen kenne und auch meine eigenen Beiden sprechen eher für das Gegenteil. Die hast du wohl schon sehr ungünstig aufgestellt.


----------



## Aldrearic (5. April 2015)

Ja sind schon sehr ungünstig aufgestellt. Ok das mit zu viel Bumms ist wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Sry meinerseits.  Das kommt vermutlich durch die ungünstige Aufstellung und durch das dröhnen, dass der Bass im Output zu hoch ist in Relation zur Musik.
Die Boxen haben Bass, aber nicht so, dass sie einen Subwoofer ersetzen. Normal stimme ich dir zu, übermässig Bass haben die auch nicht, doch für mich reicht das aus.
Ich kann nicht urteilen über die grösseren Stand-LS von KEF Q/R 500-900 oder die neue Reference Serie. Die müssten dann einen doch stärkeren Bass, als die kleinen LS haben. Schon rein vom Volumen her.
Die KEF Q300 sind ok für den Raum (6m auf 3m) und ich höre sie ja auch nicht übermässig laut.  Der Klang selber ist für mich ok, hatte ja zuvor auch nur Billig Satelliten-LS und das x7 mit Subwoofer im Preis von einem KEFQ300 
Also kann ich schon von einer Klangverbesserung sprechen.


----------



## Deimos (6. April 2015)

Hi!

Zur Zeit rüste ich gerade mein Wohnzimmerkino auf und als Teil davon habe ich zwei KEF R50 für die Wiedergabe von Dolby Atmos-Material bestellt. 3D Sound ist noch nicht wirklich im Wohnzimmer angekommen, u.a. hat sich ja keines der Formate (Auro 3D, DTS:X, Atmos) wirklich durchgesetzt; Quellmaterial ist wenig vorhanden.
Hat jemand von euch möglicherweise schon eigene Erfahrungen sammeln können mit Deckenstrahlern? Die Meinungen gehen von Soundbrei bis hin zu echtem Mehrwert. Für eine "richtige" 3D-Soundinstallation mit Heights scheiterts bei mir leider an den Räumlichkeiten.

Wäre interessant, falls jemand aus eigener Erfahrung etwas dazu sagen könnte, u.a. auch wie gut oder schlecht das Upmixing funktioniert.


----------



## Aldrearic (7. April 2015)

Ich habe Deckenstrahler noch nie ausprobiert, wäre eine interessante option dies einmal zu testen. Was mir da ales erstes einfallen würde, ist das Abstrahlverhalten der (Wände)/Decke. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wenn der Sound von der Decke abgestrahlt wird, zeitgleich aber der Sound von der Wand zur Decke und dann umgeleitet wird, dass es da zu Zeitverzögerungen kommt. So wie eine Art Echo. Je nach Wand oder Deckenmaterial ist dies dann auch unterschiedlich. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. 

So HD800 hat knapp gewonnen in der 3 Stündigen Hörsession  Wäre da nicht der Preis des Grado PS1000e, sonst hätt ich den gekauft. Folgt aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch.


----------



## Deimos (7. April 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ich habe Deckenstrahler noch nie ausprobiert, wäre eine interessante option dies einmal zu testen. Was mir da ales erstes einfallen würde, ist das Abstrahlverhalten der (Wände)/Decke. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wenn der Sound von der Decke abgestrahlt wird, zeitgleich aber der Sound von der Wand zur Decke und dann umgeleitet wird, dass es da zu Zeitverzögerungen kommt. So wie eine Art Echo. Je nach Wand oder Deckenmaterial ist dies dann auch unterschiedlich. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


Das Problem hat man vermutlich nicht mehr als bei normalen Lautsprechkonstellationen. 
Der "Weg", den der Schall zurücklegen muss, ist dabei ja nur marginal länger als bei den normalen LS (also 6 statt 3m z.B.). Das sind keine 10Millisekunden mehr.

Dolby schreibt dazu auch etwas:




> *Comparison to overhead speakers
> *Dolby Atmos enabled speakers produce slightly more diffuse overhead audio that is quite lifelike and, in some cases, may be preferable to the sound that originates from overhead speakers. If your ceiling is low or you have to mount the loudspeakers on overhead trusses or brackets, overhead speakers may be too close to you as you listen. The audio may be distracting because you’ll hear, directionally, what each speaker is producing instead of feeling immersed in an atmosphere in which sounds occur naturally overhead. In this environment, Dolby Atmos enabled speakers may be a better solution for reproducing the height plane of sound you would hear in a cinema, where the overhead speakers are located high in the auditorium and are naturally creating a more diffuse experience. Audio mixers and experts who have auditioned Dolby Atmos enabled speakers agree that the sound these speakers produce can be preferable to the sound of dedicated overhead speaker.



Height-Speaker sind wohl deutlich kritischer, was den Raum (bzw. dessen Höhe) anbelangt - leuchtet mir irgendwie noch ein. Dolby hat aber natürlich auch ein Interesse, dass sich die Technik möglichst breit durchsetzt. Bei obligaten Height-Speakern wäre das natürlich deutlich unwahrscheinlicher weil unpraktischer, als wenn einfach die Front um nach oben abstrahlende Treiber erweitert wird.


----------



## Rbastler (9. April 2015)

Hi,
nachdem ich mir die Beyerdynamic Custom Studio Kopfhörer zugelegt habe, muss zuerst mal am PC eine Soundkarte her. Wert lege ich vorallem auf guten Klang bei Musik. Der PC soll aber auch kein High End Audiogerät werden. Für top Sound hab ich was anderes, aber das tut hier mal nichts zur Sache . Ich möchte halt besseren Klang haben, als mir der Onboard Chip gibt. Ich hab ein Asrock Fatality Z77 Professional-M mit 2500k.
Bis jetzt habe ich zwei Soundkarten gefunden, welche mich reizen. Dazu habe ich mir auch schon Tests durchgelesen. Es handelt sich um die Asus Xonar DS X und die Creative Soundblaster  Z. Ich kann mich nicht richtig entscheiden und wollte daher hier mal nachfragen, was ihr von den Karten haltet, ob wer die vielleicht sogar hat und was berichten kann, oder auch andere Vorschläge für Audiokarten hat, bis maximal 70€. Wie gesagt, der PC muss keinen High End Sound produzieren.

mfg
RB


----------



## Dustin91 (9. April 2015)

FiiO E10 K


----------



## Aldrearic (9. April 2015)

Nimm den Fiio ^^

Ich hab den HD800 und will nicht mehr zurück. Sondern nur noch weiter rauf.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. April 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Nimm den Fiio ^^
> 
> Ich hab den HD800 und will nicht mehr zurück. Sondern nur noch weiter rauf.



Ouh, der ist ja teuer  Mir reicht mein DT990 Pro bisher aus. Sagenhafter Klang zu einem relativ humanen Preis


----------



## Aldrearic (9. April 2015)

Den hab ich auch aber mich stört teilweise der Peak richtig ^^
Und im Sommer wenn es warm ist heizt der richtig auf. HD800 nur wenig. Hab heut mehrere Std auf dem Liegestuhl die warme Sonne mit dem KH genossen. Richtig geil 
Nächste Station hab ich schon im Auge.^^ Besser geht nur eigentlich nicht. In dem Bereich gibt es kein ''besser'' sondern nur ''anders''. Komischerweise passen mir die Magnetostaten nicht. Sind zu schwer. 
Hab einige gehört in dem Bereich, Aber bey Beyer ist so beim T90  sense. T1 klingt fast schlechter als ein DT 990.

Und HD800 ging im Preis rauf. Hab gerade so an die 200-250 Euro gespart  Und mir gefällt der Klang eines AKG K701/702  besser im Vergleich zum DT990  Ohne Peak ^^

Grado ich komme


----------



## ebastler (9. April 2015)

Grado habe ich einen kleinen, aber keinen aus der Spitzenklasse. Bin damit wirklich zufrieden. Nur verdammt sauer ist er, wenn man ihn an schlechte Quellen hängt. Am Handy klingt er erheblich schlechter als mein Havi B3 Pro. Scheppert und klirrt wie wild. Sobald er gescheit getrieben wird, tut er^^


----------



## Icedaft (9. April 2015)

Das wird, je höher Du in den Preis- und Klangklassen steigst immer schlimmer...


----------



## Aldrearic (9. April 2015)

Gut hat mein Handy ein guten Chip und genug leistung im Klinken Ausgang. Kann den HD800 daran auch betreiben und kostet nicht mal viel Akku. Klingt auch gar nicht schlecht. Will aber den Anschluss da nicht gleich abschiessen, hab dazu n Player gekauft, am Samstag hol ich den ab.
Grado PS1000e ist mein nächster Schritt. 
Sag das dem HD800. Schlechte Quellen, schlecht aufgenommene Musik und er zeigt dir gnadenlos alles auf, was auf gut Deutsch ******** ist 

Nur ab dem HD800 steigts nicht mal mehr wirklich viel an. Nur marginal ist der Unterschied.


----------



## -Kerby- (10. April 2015)

Eine kurze Frage an die Profis, bin da eher ein Greenhorn.

Kopfhörer mit Virtual Surround Sound sinnvoll?
Bringen es solche KH wirklich zu etwas oder ist schlicht und einfach Stereo das Beste, das man kriegen kann?
Ein Spiel als Beispiel: CS:GO


----------



## Rbastler (10. April 2015)

Danke  Werde mir den FiiO genauer anschauen. Der gehört jetzt aufjedenfall auch zur näheren Auswahl ^^


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage an die Profis, bin da eher ein Greenhorn.
> 
> Kopfhörer mit Virtual Surround Sound sinnvoll?
> Bringen es solche KH wirklich zu etwas oder ist schlicht und einfach Stereo das Beste, das man kriegen kann?
> Ein Spiel als Beispiel: CS:GO



Kopfhörer die pro Seite x Treiber haben sind Quatsch. Softwareseitige Raumklangsimulation mit "normalen" Kopfhörern dagegen kann ziemlich geniale Ortung liefern. Je nach Spiel bekommt man das entweder besser wenn man dort explizit den Kopfhörermodus nimmt oder wenn man extern Dolby Headphone o.Ä. aktiviert und dann im Spiel ein 5/7.1 Sytem auswählt.


----------



## Thallassa (11. April 2015)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Spontan mal die VSD*5* bestellt - ich bin seeeeeehr gespannt



Sehr, sehr geil. Übertrumpft den Havi B3 Pro I nochmal um einiges.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. April 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Nur ab dem HD800 steigts nicht mal mehr wirklich viel an. Nur marginal ist der Unterschied.



Dachte ich auch, bis ich den STAX SR-009 gehört habe. Ist mMn noch mal ne Spur besser als der HD 800 was Feinzeichnung, Dynamik und Auflösung angeht. Nur Bass ist bei Elektrostaten immer schwierig. Aber der STAX kostet halt auch mal eben das fünffache eines HD 800, selbst einHD 800 mit richtig Highendigem KHV ist noch ca. 2000-3000€ günstiger  

Aber auch die Materialqualität von STAX-KHs ist göttlich, ich liebe diese Dinger 



			
				Thallassa schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr, sehr geil. Übertrumpft den Havi B3 Pro I nochmal um einiges.



Der soll ja so gesoundet sein wie der MDR-EX1000, heißt das der ist eher bassbetont? Ich hätte gerne mobil ne Steigerung zu meinem Meelec A151, aber nichts allzu bassbetontes. Mein Spirit One S ist ja schon etwas bassbetont, mehr will ich aber echt nicht.


----------



## Aldrearic (11. April 2015)

In Ears? Ich halte davon nichts. Nur wenig Dynamik, Bass kaum vorhanden. Die meisten klingen blechern und verschlucken Details der Musik. Selsbt gut produzierte Musik klingt schlecht. Manche sagen,  AKG K3003 ist der beste In Ear. Gehört habe ich ihn. 80 Euro Wert das Ding, höchstens.
Shure SE846 klingt da um Welten besser   Da hast du mehr von Focal.

Stax kenne ich nicht, sind mir aber auch viel zu teuer.  Fast 370gr für den 009? ist ja ein ziemliches dickerchen  Da bringt Audeze ja noch ne Runde mehr auf die Waage.

Willst du In Ears die nicht Bass betont sind, oder Kopfhörer die nicht Bass betont sind?

Ich bin mit dem HD800 zufrieden. Kann den mittlerweile Stunden lang tragen.


----------



## Darkseth (11. April 2015)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr geil. Übertrumpft den Havi B3 Pro I nochmal um einiges.



Der vsd5 ist aber dann nichtmehr bassbetonter wie die vsd3(s), sondern eher neutral?


----------



## soth (11. April 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> In Ears? Ich halte davon nichts. Nur wenig Dynamik, Bass kaum vorhanden. Die meisten klingen blechern und verschlucken Details der Musik. Selsbt gut produzierte Musik klingt schlecht.


Absoluter Quatsch!


----------



## Darkseth (11. April 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> In Ears? Ich halte davon nichts. Nur wenig Dynamik, Bass kaum vorhanden. Die meisten klingen blechern und verschlucken Details der Musik. Selsbt gut produzierte Musik klingt schlecht. Manche sagen,  AKG K3003 ist der beste In Ear. Gehört habe ich ihn. 80 Euro Wert das Ding, höchstens.



Kann es sein, dass du hier In-Ear und Ear-Bud verwechselst?
Wenig dynamik, bass kaum vorhanden, damit beschreibst du eher EarBUDs. Das ist ne komplett andere geräte-klasse, als in-ears (die den gehörkanal richtig abdichten).

Schonmal z.B. nen Shure SE 215 mit korrektem Seal gehabt? Du findest kaum nen kopfhörer, der so eine bassmenge wiedergibt.

Ich muss zugeben, ich hab weder mit inears, noch mit Kopfhörern So viel erfahrung, dass ich ne 2-stellige Anzahl von beidem gehört hab. Aber mein UE 900 inear (den ich für 199€ ergattern konnte), braucht sich nicht vor meinem T90 zu verstecken.
In fakt, ich hab bisher noch keinen Kopfhörer gehört, der so wenig falsch macht, wie der UE 900. Er kann zwar nix besonders, wie z.B. den "subwoofer bass" vom T.fi 10, oder ist besonders bassbetont... sondern ist von unten nach oben recht unauffällig, und macht so ziemlich nirgends was falsch. (störende peaks, oder dass irgendwo was wichtiges fehlt). Selbst schlechte aufnahmen sind damit gut hörbar.
Den DT 880 hatte ich zum Kauf des UE 900 leider schon 1 jahr nicht mehr, aber von der erinnerung würde ich sagen, dass der UE 900 mindestens auf gleichem Niveau ist.

Btw, wer behauptet denn, dass der AKG K3003 der beste inear sein soll? Ab aller spätestens der 1000€ marke ist es doch eh in erster Linie persönlicher geschmack oder nicht? ^^


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2015)

Wer mit inesrs keine tiefen Frequenzen mehr wahrnimmt, sollte mal zum HNO.
Aber wie die meisten Geräte sind auch InEars geschmacksache. Manche lieben sie, andere können sie nicht ab oder findens unangenehm.
Auch ist die Frage, soll die Musik spaßig klingen oder wie vom produzenten gewünscht, damit sie richtig/gut klingen. Dazu kann unser Ohr viel adaptieren und an einem Tag kann der eine gut klingen und drei Tage später der andere. Merke ich mit meinen 770 und HK NC immer wieder.


----------



## CSOger (11. April 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> In Ears? Ich halte davon nichts. Nur wenig Dynamik, Bass kaum vorhanden. Die meisten klingen blechern und verschlucken Details der Musik. Selsbt gut produzierte Musik klingt schlecht. Manche sagen,  AKG K3003 ist der beste In Ear. Gehört habe ich ihn. 80 Euro Wert das Ding, höchstens.
> Shure SE846 klingt da um Welten besser



Da gibts noch einiges mehr.

Alle Produkte / Übersicht*-*In-Ear Monitoring in Berlin - Hörgeräteakustik Sylvia Schmutzler - Berlin

Hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen höherpreisige (2/3/4 Wege Technik)               testen zu dürfen.


----------



## Taitan (11. April 2015)

Ich mag InEars auch nicht. Ich habe da immer das Gefühl mir was bis ins Kleinhirn zu schieben.


----------



## Thallassa (12. April 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> In Ears? Ich halte davon nichts. Nur wenig Dynamik, Bass kaum vorhanden. Die meisten klingen blechern und verschlucken Details der Musik. Selsbt gut produzierte Musik klingt schlecht. Manche sagen,  AKG K3003 ist der beste In Ear. Gehört habe ich ihn. 80 Euro Wert das Ding, höchstens.
> Shure SE846 klingt da um Welten besser   Da hast du mehr von Focal.





soth schrieb:


> Absoluter Quatsch!



Seh ich auch als Quatsch. 
In Sachen Detailreproduktion und Dynamik brauchen sich in-ears nicht zu verstecken - ganz im Gegenteil, häufig bieten sie in der gleichen Preisklasse oft mehr, als Kopfhörer. In-Ears stehen allerdings sehr häufig in der Bühnengröße nach, aber das ist geschenkt. Was Bassmenge (und zwar eine vernünftige, und keine Beats-Solo +20db-Klatsche) angeht, stehen IEM ebenfalls nicht nach. Wobei sich die Empfindungen eben durch die Passstücke enorm unterscheiden können. Und die sind nicht immer schnell gefunden.
Abgesehen von den Pfeifen vom Spiegel hab ich auch noch niemanden gesehen, der behauptet, die K3003 seien ein gutes Pärchen - schlecht nicht, aber sicherlich nicht ihr Preisschild wert. Gleiche Problematik sehe ich allerdings auch beim SE846, da haben andere Konkurrenten aus Asien und Nordamerika die Nase mmn. vorn. 



Darkseth schrieb:


> Der vsd5 ist aber dann nichtmehr bassbetonter wie die vsd3(s), sondern eher neutral?



Neutral ist er nicht, ausgeprägte, aber nicht zu starke Badewanne. Dass er den Havi schlägt, war auf die Qualität bezogen - Vocals klingen weit voller, es ist mehr Körper da, Details um einiges höher, ebenso wie Isolation und auch Ergonomie. Einzig das Kabel macht mir ein wenig Sorgen. Für 60€ ist das Teil aber ein no-brainer, welcher locker in der 150€-Klasse mitspielt, auch den von mir vorher sehr gelobten Brainwavz B2 steckt der VSD5 in die Tasche.



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Der soll ja so gesoundet sein wie der MDR-EX1000, heißt das der ist eher  bassbetont? Ich hätte gerne mobil ne Steigerung zu meinem Meelec A151,  aber nichts allzu bassbetontes. Mein Spirit One S ist ja schon etwas  bassbetont, mehr will ich aber echt nicht.



Näh, so viel Bass wie die Ex1000 bringen die VSD 5 nicht auf die Waage. So, wie ich aber deine Hörgewohnheiten lese, könnte er eine für dich sehr gute Bassmenge mitbringen - leider hisst er auch ziemlich (der 6 - 10K-Bereich ist krass ausgeprägt), was mich dazu veranlasst, ihn ein wenig mit dem EQ zu zähmen. Mein Um3X hat auch bedeutend mehr Bassquantiät und -Druck, falls dir das als weiterer Vergleich etwas hilft. Ich würde den Bassbereich als "moderat angehoben" bezeichnen, nichts, was Bassheads zum Freudenjauchzen bringt, aber auch nichts für Neutralpuristen. Etwa Harman-Kurve, wenn man den Hochton außen vor lässt.


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2015)

Geburtstagsgeschenk für Papa (die Rechte, bzw Untere auf den Bildern).
Sind beides 1983er Erstausgaben auf CD, die Blue Face Disk ist aber so weit ich weiß erheblich seltener als die "normale".
Ob da klangliche Unterschiede bestehen müssen wir wohl mal in Ruhe feststellen ^^

Die Hülle ist nicht mehr die Beste, aber die CD ist perfekt.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. April 2015)

Welches Master für welche CD verwendet wurde, kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich weiß, dass ich damals die Nimbus CDs gehasst habe, weil sie qualitativ nicht gut waren. Mein Technics SL-PJ-1 hatte damals mit ihnen zu kämpfen. Ich glaube die Alubeschichtung war sehr dünn und man konnte ohne weiteres durchschauen und man hat sogar sehr viel "Löcher" in der Beschichtung entdeckt.


----------



## ebastler (14. April 2015)

Interessant... Papas CD habe ich noch nicht gehört (Versuchung ist groß, aber ich kann sein Geburtstagsgeschenk nicht ohne ihn zum ersten Mal hören...), mit meiner hatte mein Exposure 3010S2 jedenfalls noch keine Probleme, die scheint zu passen.


----------



## hendrosch (15. April 2015)

Hi, meine Klipsch S4 haben heute den Geist aufgegeben, jetzt brauch ich Ersatz.
Die Frage ist jetzt ob es sich lohnt die wieder zu kaufen (Angebot?) hab für die letzten glaube ich nur 35€ bezahlt oder ob es bessere Alternativen gibt die Anforderungen haben sich nicht geändert sind nur für Unterwegs also sollten sie nicht viel teurer werden als den Normalpreis der Klipsch. 

Ein abgewinkeltet Stecker wäre ganz praktisch der von den S4 hat es nicht überlebt wegen meinem Großen Handy aus der Tasche zu gucken, das war wohl beim sitzen dann zu viel Belastung.


----------



## Keinem (22. April 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage  :

Hattet ihr schon mal eine "master recording" CD gehört? Sind die qualitativ (auf die Audioqualität bezogen) besser? Oder alles mehr Schein als Sein  ?


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2015)

Eine normale CD ist eine Bit genaue Kopie des Masters. Also würde ich mal 0 Unterschied erwarten.


----------



## Keinem (22. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine normale CD ist eine Bit genaue Kopie des Masters. Also würde ich mal 0 Unterschied erwarten.



Also siehst du das ganze auch eher als Marketing bzw. Sammlerstück ein  . Alles klar! Danke für die Hilfe  .


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2015)

Spannend wäre ein Premaster was eben nicht für die endgültige Pressung genutzt wurde. Ein echtes Master dürfte zum einen gar nicht zu bekommen sein und zweitens Klanglich identisch zu den daraus nach gepressten Scheiben sein.
Ich denke die Idee kommt aus der Analogtechnik, da sind Originalbänder/Live geschnittene LPs wirklich das Optimum. Digital sieht das anders aus, schon weil dort das wahre Master eigentlich nicht als CD sondern als Datensammlung auf einem PC vorliegt.
(Oder mit der Bezeichnung ist was ganz anderes gemeint, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen)


----------



## Oozy (23. April 2015)

Brauche kurz eure Hilfe. Ich suche für mein Handy (iPhone 6) neue In-Ear-Kopfhörer im Preisbereich um ca. 50 Euro. Gehört wird Rap, Rock und etwas elektronisches Zeug. Wenn möglich solche In-Ears, die nicht getragen werden müssen wie hier sondern wie z.B. die Apple Earplugs.


----------



## Offset (23. April 2015)

Ich hab diese: SoundMAGIC E10 black/gun Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für den Preis bin ich echt zufrieden, allerdings haben sie schon einen deutlich hervorgehobenen Bass. 
Dabei sind ein kleines Hardcase und verschiedene Aufsätze.


----------



## BigBubby (23. April 2015)

versteh ich nicht


----------



## DaxTrose (23. April 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage  :
> 
> Hattet ihr schon mal eine "master recording" CD gehört? Sind die qualitativ (auf die Audioqualität bezogen) besser? Oder alles mehr Schein als Sein  ?



Ich kenne das so, dass auf "Original Master Recording" CDs/Vinyl die original Masterbänder zum Überspielen/Digitalisieren verwendet wurden. Die mir bekannteste Firma ist MFSL (Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab). Oft wurden damals viele Kopien, der Kopie, der Kopie zum überspielen verwendet, die klanglich natürlich bei jeder Kopie schlechter wurde. In der heutigen digitalen Welt kann man das, denke ich mal, vernachlässigen, aber damals im analogen Zeitalter machte dies schon einen Unterschied. Ich habe selbst ein paar CDs von MFSL und kann nur sagen, dass sie zum Teil deutlich besser klingen, als die normale CD, was am Master, nicht aber an dem Medium CD selbst, liegt. Die CDs von MFSL sind zwar mit 24 Karat Gold bedampft, statt mit Aluminium, ich kann aber diesbezüglich keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. April 2015)

Jemand ne Ahnung, obs alternative Polster für den DT880 gibts, in denen die Ohren mehr Platz haben? Meine Ohren berühren die Muscheln, das tut zwar nicht weh oder drückt, nervt aber auf Dauer ungemein. Würde auch klanglich kleine Kompromisse in Kauf nehmen, wollte dieses Jahr eh nochmal aufrüsten und dann wäre der Beyer "nur" noch Headset.


----------



## Zybba (24. April 2015)

Ein Kollege hat mir erzählt, dass es einen Sony Walkman für um die 1000€ gibt. Auf deren Seite sind auch noch andere relativ teure Modelle.
Walkman MP3- und MP4-Player | Musik- und Videoplayer | Sony DE
Sind diese hohen Preise in Bezug auf die Klangqualität eurer Meinung nach berechtigt?
Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass die Technik auf so einer Größe solche Unterschiede bieten kann.

Was sollten entsprechende Kopfhörer kosten?
Ich als Laie kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass 150 € Dinger da noch ausreichend sind.

Edit:
Ich beabsichtige nicht, mir so ein Teil zu kaufen. 
Wobei man hier vermutlich im Audio Bereich wohl noch am wenigstens Hate für hochpreisige Hardware bekommt. ^^


----------



## der-sack88 (24. April 2015)

Selbst wenn die Teile die am besten klingenden am Markt wären, bringt das nichts. Unterwegs hören die allermeisten mit In-Ears, und die sind leider an solchen Playern kaum zu gebrauchen. Ich habe leider auf die schnelle keine Zahlen gefunden, aber die Ausgangsimpedanz scheint wie so oft bei solchen Playern zu hoch zu sein. Für richtige gute IEM ist das tödlich. Ein gebrauchtes iPhone 4,, ein Fiio und selbst ein Sansa Clip+ dürften im Alltag besser klingen. Es sei denn man kauft zum 1000€ MP3-Player noch einen pKHV...
Für Bügelkopfhörer taugen die sicher eher, ich würde unterwegs aber keine mitnehmen wollen. Und daheim hab ich dafür DAC und KHV.

Für unterwegs gibts für das Geld schon z.B. nen Fiio X5 und einen InEar SD4, mehr braucht man doch nicht wirklich.

Es sei denn natürlich ich übersehe andere Vorteile des Sony oder die Info zur Ausgangsimpedanz stimmt nicht. Dann nehme ich alles zurück.


----------



## Zybba (24. April 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> ...


Von den Abkürzungen habe ich keine verstanden.  Deine Grundmeinung wurde aber dennoch klar. ^^


----------



## der-sack88 (24. April 2015)

IEM = In-Ear-Monitor
KHV = Kopfhörerverstärker
pKHV = portabler Kopfhörerverstärker
DAC = Digital-analog-converter

Aber ist wie gesagt nur ne Meinung, die sich ändern kann, weil ich keine genauen Details kenne.


----------



## Zybba (24. April 2015)

Danke dir für die Mühe!

Teilt ihr anderen seine Meinung?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber ist wie gesagt nur ne Meinung, die sich ändern kann, weil ich keine genauen Details kenne.


Kein Problem.  Ich bin ja kein Kaufinteressent, wollte nur mal ein paar Meinungen/Einschätzungen hören.


----------



## Thallassa (24. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Teilt ihr anderen seine Meinung?



Jain ^^



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Teile die am besten klingenden  am Markt wären, bringt das nichts. Unterwegs hören die allermeisten mit  In-Ears, und die sind leider an solchen Playern kaum zu gebrauchen. Ich  habe leider auf die schnelle keine Zahlen gefunden, aber die  Ausgangsimpedanz scheint wie so oft bei solchen Playern zu hoch zu sein.  Für richtige gute IEM ist das tödlich. Ein gebrauchtes iPhone 4,, ein  Fiio und selbst ein Sansa Clip+ dürften im Alltag besser klingen. Es sei  denn man kauft zum 1000€ MP3-Player noch einen pKHV...



Die Sony-Dinger sind sogar noch relativ niedrig mit ca. 2 Ohm - niedriger als z.B. die Konkurrenz von AK und iBasso, allerdings höher als FiiO
Muss auch nicht sein, dass es für "richtig gute IEM" tödlich ist. Und über das, wofür man hier von vielen fast gelyncht wird, namentlich einen "zu billigen" Kopfhörer oder IEM an einer "zu teuren" Quellen anzuschließen, braucht man sich im höheren Preissegment nicht mehr unterhalten. Wer wirklich, wirklich dabei ist und nicht blind irgend einen Mist kauft - und ich denke, dass gerade im Mid-/High-End Bereich mehr Leute der ersteren Sorte dabei sind, hört sich selbst für sich an, was da am besten klingt und anfühlt. Und da schließt man dann eben schonmal ein 100€-Pärchen an 1500€ Quellenhardware an. Kann man machen, wenn man meint, ich bin da selbst auch nicht so zimperlich. 
Wo du Recht hast, die Dinger sind häufig für Bügelkopfhörer gedacht. Aber auch da gibt's eben Leute, die ihren Fostex TH-900 draußen benutzen möchten  

Ansonsten versucht Sony halt mit den "Big Boys" mitzuhalten und ein bequemes Gesamtpaket mit den ZX1/2 abzuliefern. Was die taugen, davon konnte ich nicht viel rauslesen. Aber vielleicht kann ich mich ja auf der High End selbst von ihnen überzeugen.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Für unterwegs gibts für das Geld schon z.B. nen Fiio X5 und einen InEar SD4, mehr braucht man doch nicht wirklich.


Auch darüber kann man streiten, keines davon ist jetzt sonderlich krass, aber auch nicht sonderlich günstig oder "gewöhnlich" - da möchte ich jetzt nicht drüber Diskutieren, sondern viel mehr auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen überleiten, da das ja gewünscht wurde -> 





Zybba schrieb:


> Ich bin ja kein Kaufinteressent, wollte nur mal ein paar Meinungen/Einschätzungen hören.



Ich verwende seite mittlerweile fast 3 Jahren die Westone Um3X - das sind relativ teure IEM, die ganz gut oben mithalten können. Es gibt zwar noch Pärchen, die das Dreifache kosten, diese Summen konnte ich allerdings bisher, weder für In-Ears, noch für Kopfhörer mit mir vereinbaren. Im Endeffekt ist es, egal ob bei Kopfhörern, Mp3-Playern, DACs, KHVs so, dass mit steigendem Preis die Preis/Leistung ab einem gewissen Punkt sehr stark abnimmt. 

Im Laufe der Jahre hab ich immer wieder in KH und IEM einer deutlich höheren Klasse gehört und ich wäre an sich auch gierig, was die Modelle angeht, doch am Ende des Tages muss ich mit mir selbst vereinbaren, dass bei meinem Budget und meinem Musikgeschmack (auch ein wichtiger Faktor!) so eine Anschaffung bis auf weiteres nicht zu rechtfertigen ist. Weil während ich mit meinen Um3X "nur" mit Mid-Fi-Segment bin, kann mir ein 2x/3x so teures Modell nichts wirklich bieten, worauf ich nicht im Blick auf den Geldbeutel und das, worauf ich im Vergleich zum günstigeren Modell verzichten muss, es (noch?) nicht wert sind. Gleiche Situation findet man bei solchen Playern wie eben dem Sony vor. Auch wieder persönliche Erfahrung, nachdem ich meinen Cowon J3 verloren hatte (damals 250€ und klanglich weit vor jedem damals erhältlichen Smartphone) musste ich Alternativen suchen. Ich hatte mein HTC One M7, welches ich dann kurzerhand ausgiebig mit dem FiiO X3 verglichen habe - der FiiO enttäuschte an meinen Um3X. Kein Unterschied an meinen IEM zu hören - bei Kopfhörern (V-Moda Crossfade M-100) sah das durchaus anders aus, aber ich verwende nunmal keine Kopfhörer auf der Straße. Ich hab dann aus Neugier noch die AK100 und 120 probiert, die klangen zwar n Ticken besser, aber wieder weit, weit gefehlt vom Preis. 

Und andere laufen eben wieder mit gespannen aus einer anderen Welt rum. Da wird so'n Sony ZX2 noch mit nem 2000€-DAC und nem 3000€ pKHV verbunden, um damit dann 1200€ IEM zu betreiben.

Am Ende gilt, probehören. Und als Daumenmaß vielleicht mindestens ein Drittel des Preises des Mp3-Players / der Quellgeräte auch für die Kopfhörer ausgegeben haben. mindestens! (Andere werden jetzt ankommen und mich dafür töten, aber ich hab's ja oben schon angeschnitten wie ich dazu stehe) - austesten ist das einzig wahre 

Das Gute ist, höher-qualitative Sachen rutschen in immer günstigere Preisklassen. Man siehe etwa Fiio X5 oder die Custom Art Music Two als "Paradebeispiele"


----------



## Hänschen (24. April 2015)

Kennt wer Regalboxen um 100-200 Euro die deutlich unter 40Hz gehen und passabel klingen ?

Ich kenne nur diese Magnat Anniversary und die Vector aber ich finde keinen Frequenzschrieb dazu.


Edit: meine MiniMonitor Basic MK2 gehen nur bis knapp 40Hz das ist zuwenig für Dubstep wie ich leider feststellen musste.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. April 2015)

Gut, 2 Ohm sind besser als ich dachte. Aber trotzdem dürfte das bei empfindlichen IEM schon nicht mehr so klingen wie es soll. Und das finde ich zu dem Preis unangebracht. Aber gut, das Gesamtpaket stimmt wohl und das Topmodell wiegt ja ohnehin soviel, dass es für die Hosentasche schon nervig sein dürfte. Also einfach "mobil" ne Lösung, um mit Bügelkopfhörern zu hören...
Ich habe auch schon an jeder Quelle die ich hier so habe so ziemlich jeden Kopfhörer gehört, einfach weil mir gerade so danach war. Mit den Xiaomi Piston und den K551 höre ich keinen Unterscheid zwischen Sansa Clip+ oder iPod Touch 4, mit den UE900 dagegen schon. Aber wenn man eine Lösung für alles will, ist billiger Kopfhörer und teurer Player sicher nicht der ideale Weg.

Der Fiio X5 und die InEars waren nur ein Beispiel, was man für den Preis des Topmodells so bekommen könnte. Und wie gesagt, um dieses Topmodell dann auch wirklich zu nutzen, braucht man zusätzlich zum teuren Custom-IEM (um nochmal wirklich was besseres zu bekommen als z.B. einen SD4...) noch einen pKHV oder als Bügler mal mindestens was in Richtung T5p oder sogar LCD-XC, wobei ich mit beiden nicht vors Haus gehen würde. Aber mal schauen, vielleicht steht mit dem Oppo PM-3 demnächst ein "günstiger" "portabler" Bügler bereit... auch wenn deren Preispolitik außerhalb der USA richtig mies ist. Der ist vielleicht ein guter Partner, und da kommt 1/3 zumindest bei US-Preisen vielleicht sogar hin.


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

Laut Lautsprechershop gehen die sogar nur bis 50, was bei einem 13er TMT der Einsteigerklasse auch nicht unbedingt  unüblich ist. Du könntest einen Subwoofer mit eingebauter Stereostufe und aktiven Crossover bauen/kaufen, um die Regallautsprecher zu entlasten, ist nur die Frage, ob Du ein 2.1 System ordentlich stellen kannst und preislich wird das mit 200€ wohl nichts werden.


----------



## BigBubby (24. April 2015)

Magnat Quantom 605

edit: sorry deutlich unter 40. glaube nicht, dass du da was findest.


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

Die 605 gibt es höchstens noch gebraucht, neu haben die aber auch über 200€ das Stück gekostet, da wird es mit 200€ Budget schwer .


----------



## mnb93 (24. April 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Kennt wer Regalboxen um 100-200 Euro die deutlich unter 40Hz gehen und passabel klingen ?



Das wird schwer bis unmöglich da was passendes zu finden...



Hänschen schrieb:


> Edit: meine MiniMonitor Basic MK2 gehen nur bis knapp 40Hz das ist zuwenig für Dubstep wie ich leider feststellen musste.



Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast einen Sub richtig aufzustellen und dem Selbstbau ohnehin nicht abgeneigt bist, würde ich in der Richtung Ausschau halten.
Wenn du bei Strassacker auf "Aktionen" gehst, findest du den "Sub 10-60" für 169€:
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
Hab den zwar selbst nicht hören können, aber er sollte zumindest deutlich tiefer als deine Mini-Monitore gehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Kennt wer Regalboxen um 100-200 Euro die deutlich unter 40Hz gehen und passabel klingen ?
> 
> Ich kenne nur diese Magnat Anniversary und die Vector aber ich finde keinen Frequenzschrieb dazu.
> 
> ...


Regalboxen, die Tiefbass erzeugen wie eine Standbox? Ich glaube nicht das du da so viel finden wirst. Das hat schon seinen Grund, warum alle Lautsprecher/Subwoofer die im Tiefbass Bereich spielen können relativ große Gehäuse haben. Und selbst wenn eine Regalbox sehr tief kommt, dann kann sie das nicht besonders laut.
Also lieber 2 anständige Standboxen oder 2.1.


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2015)

Wie wärs damit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT9sDHB75WQ

Kleiner Scherz, zum Musikhören ist die Gute SSTC leider kaum geeignet. Klingt einfach nicht sauber genug.
N Stück sauberer als im Video klingt die in echt (danke, Kameramikro), aber das ist halt immer noch 5€-Lautsprecher-Niveau.
Bässe (und tiefe Mitten) fehlen da halt komplett. Naja.

Warum komm ich damit jetzt an? Hab eben das alte Video von Ende 2013 ausgegraben, seitdem steht die Spule fast nur ungenutzt im Keller 

Hat jemand zufällig ne Idee für eine einigermaßen sinnvolle Verwendung? ^^


----------



## BigBubby (24. April 2015)

Handy Ladestation


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

Eine Ozonschleuder namens Teslaspule, na Hauptsache die Werkstatt war gut belüftet...


----------



## soth (24. April 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Laut Lautsprechershop gehen die sogar nur bis 50, was bei einem 13er TMT der Einsteigerklasse auch nicht unbedingt  unüblich ist.


Das ist ein Fehler.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn eine  Regalbox sehr tief kommt, dann kann sie das nicht besonders laut.


Was auch der Grund ist, weshalb es so wenige dieser Exemplare gibt. Wobei sich die Pegelansprüche aufgrund der geringen Hörentfernung bis zu einem gewissen Maße relativieren.


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

Haarzersausende Luftbewegung a la "Back to the Future" bekommen solche Böxchen halt nicht hin...


----------



## BlackNeo (26. April 2015)

Juchu, heut 50€ in der Hosentasche gefunden und verliehenes Geld zurückgezahlt bekommen, ich glaub ich hol mir endlich mal nen gescheiten DAC + KHV 

Jetzt ist die Frage: FiiO E10K oder was anderes? 24 Bit/96kHz muss drin sein, ebenfalls ein halbwegs potenter KHV mit dem sich auch mal ein Q701 oder sowas in die Richtung anteiben ließe. 

Und natürlich so günstig wie Möglich, gibts da neben dem E10K überhaupt ne gute Alternative?


----------



## WaldemarE (26. April 2015)

Ja schon wäre aber um einiges Teurer (O2+ODAC) dafür hättest du aber für immer deine ruhe ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (26. April 2015)

Ja ok, wenn ich genug Kohle für die Kombi hätee, würde ich sie mir holen^^

ich denke mal, ich warte vielleicht noch etwas und hol mir dann wirklich nen O2+ODAC, dann kauf ich mir erst mal ein paar gute Alben^^


----------



## WaldemarE (26. April 2015)

Bin auch am überlegen mir die O2+ODAC Combo zu kaufen, da ich meinen FiiO X3 immer zuhause vergesse wenn ich in Eile bin und dann ohne Musik im Bus oder der Bahn sitze ^^


----------



## Thallassa (26. April 2015)

Ach was Neo, unter nem Diamond Dac und nem Auralic Taurus kannst du doch gar nicht zufrieden werden


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. April 2015)

ich bin mit meinem ODAC und O2 sehr zufrieden


----------



## BlackNeo (26. April 2015)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ach was Neo, unter nem Diamond Dac und nem Auralic Taurus kannst du doch gar nicht zufrieden werden



In der Tat interessiert mich die Kombi aus Auralic Vega und Taurus wirklich^^ Aber bevor ich mal irgendwann 4000€ Netto und mehr verdiene, werde ich mir sowas nie leisten können 

Der Diamond DAC, oder noch krasser, der neue Select DAC V, sind dagegen völliger Schwachsinn. 90.000$ für nen DAC, da kauf ich mir lieber n schönen M4 oder Cayman S von


----------



## Aldrearic (26. April 2015)

Auralic Vega und Taurus genügen doch nicht für die Ansprüche zum Musik hören 

Waldemar, hol dir doch noch nen X3  einen für Zuhause und einen für Unterwegs.  Ich bin mit meinem X5 zufrieden und dem Verstärker der Stereoanlage mit KHV.


----------



## Thallassa (27. April 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> In der Tat interessiert mich die Kombi aus Auralic Vega und Taurus wirklich^^ Aber bevor ich mal irgendwann 4000€ Netto und mehr verdiene, werde ich mir sowas nie leisten können
> 
> Der Diamond DAC, oder noch krasser, der neue Select DAC V, sind dagegen völliger Schwachsinn. 90.000$ für nen DAC, da kauf ich mir lieber n schönen M4 oder Cayman S von



Joah, ich wollte nur das größte nennen, was mir spontan eingefallen ist - und da du keinen Elektrostaten hast, konnte ich nicht mit Blue Hawaii kommen. Gibt natürlich sicher noch teurere KHVs, ist mir aber spontan grad einfach keiner eingefallen.
Ich würde mich übrigens auch für O2 als "Budget"-Lösung aussprechen. Oder du gibst dich mit nem E10K zufrieden, viel interessante Sachen dazwischen gibt's mmn nach ohne große Probehör-Aktionen für "Feintuning" nicht
Keine Ahnung ob die Schwachsinn sind, aber der Preis ist es auf jeden Fall.
Allerdings werde ich mich voraussichtlich selbst vom Select DAC V überzeugen können, die Leute von MSB sind auf der High-End hier in München mit vertreten  Ich hoffe, ich schaff's hin, nur schade, dass Custom Art nicht vertreten sein werden, die Music Two reizen mich unheimlichst! Und auch Westone fehlen, da hätte ich gern mal die Pro50 gehört =(


----------



## BlackNeo (27. April 2015)

Wenn ich kein Abi hätte würde ich auch auf die High-End, alleine schon um die neue Tidal La Assoluta mit Diamant-Mitteltöner zu sehen. Ich mag ja diese Klopper die kein normaler Mensch kaufen kann, das Design ist immer sehr schön [emoji14]

Aber wenn ich mit Abi fertig bin wird der Guide aktualisiert und es werden auch erste Reviews kommen, da habe ich derzeit schon was in Planung


----------



## Aldrearic (27. April 2015)

Sehr schön, ich warte schon darauf  Ich brauch eh noch neue KHs für unterwegs im Sommer. Die DT990 heizen die Ohren dann schon deutlich mehr auf, als sie es jetzt tun. Zur Zeit ist es aber noch akzeptabel. Vielleicht wird es ein Fidelio X2.
Ich würde auch einmal etwas sehen/hören, was man normal nicht kaufen kann. Vieles ist dann doch auch zu teuer, als das es in der Leistung angemessen wäre. So 100k Boxen wären doch auch was.  (nur mal zum reinhören) 

Im Mai ist die High End und ich hab kein Urlaub bäh.


----------



## WaldemarE (27. April 2015)

Ein offener KH für unterwegs O.o Dann lieber einen guten IEM oder einen Geschlosenen


----------



## BlackNeo (27. April 2015)

Ich fände es ja schön, wenn es Messen gäbe, auf denen auch die China-Hersteller wie Brainwavz, Takstar, VSonic, FiiO und Co. ausstellen. Da würde ich sofort hinkommen, deren Produkte interessieren mich besonders.


----------



## Aldrearic (27. April 2015)

Geht eigentlich ganz gut damit.^^ Ich weis nur noch nich ob der Fidelio X2 auch bequem ist zum tragen und ob dieser die Ohren nicht zu sehr aufheizt im Sommer bei 30 C°. Den gibt esn irgends zum Probehören hier. Focal wäre auch ok, von der Auflösung kommen die halt nicht an Beyer heran, sind aber zu unbequem. Ich hab schon so manche KHs getestet, gepasst haben mir nur die wenigsten. 
Ohrstöpsel? o.O Mit denen kann ich nichts anfangen. Wenn die nicht gleich nach 2-3 Wochen auseinanderfallen, trotz sorgfältiger Behandlung, Kabelbruch, dann sind diese klanglich einfach nur schlecht. Der beste den ich bis jetzt kenne ist der Shure Se846. In der Auflösung mit Focal zu vergleichen.

Und ein paar Seiten zuvor hab ich hier Ear Buds mit In Ears verwechselt. 

Was mich an Beyer stört ist der Höhen Peak, sonst wären die optimal.

Fiio X5 ist nice, dann wird der Rest wie Ek10 auch super sein


----------



## BlackNeo (27. April 2015)

> Focal wäre auch ok, von der Auflösung kommen die halt nicht an Beyer heran, sind aber zu unbequem.



Also von der reinen Auflösung und vom Imaging her ist mein Spirit One S besser als ein DT 880. Hat halt sehr kleine Polster und ist eher ein On-Ear, bei mir drückt der aber erst nach 4-5 Stunden, so lange hab ich den KH eh nie auf.



> Mit denen kann ich nichts anfangen. Wenn die nicht gleich nach 2-3  Wochen auseinanderfallen, trotz sorgfältiger Behandlung, Kabelbruch,  dann sind diese klanglich einfach nur schlecht. Der beste den ich bis jetzt kenne ist der Shure Se846. In der Auflösung mit Focal zu vergleichen.



Waaas? Kann es sein, dass deine Musik einfach nicht mehr hergibt? Oder du meinst, dass der 846 so gut wie die Focal Electra BEs auflöst, das könnte sogar stimmen^^ Denn In-Ears haben eigentlich IMMER mehr Auflösung als ein ähnlich teurer On/Over-Ear. Und nur Müll-In-Ears gehen nach 2-3 Wochen kaputt. Oder man behandelt sie nicht gut. 



> Ich weis nur noch nich ob der Fidelio X2 auch bequem ist zum tragen und  ob dieser die Ohren nicht zu sehr aufheizt im Sommer bei 30 C°. Den gibt  esn irgends zum Probehören hier.



Der hat Velourspolster, da sollten sich die Ohren nicht so stark aufheizen....


----------



## Aldrearic (27. April 2015)

Ich bin mittlerweile viel auf CD umgestiegen oder diese in Flac umgewandelt für unterwegs  Bei Metal/Hard Rock ist es klar, dass da nicht viel verbessert werden kann, jedoch höre ich auch anderes wo ich auf gute Qualität setze.

Ein Shure Se846 kam für mich von der Feinauflösung der Details an Focal Spirit Professional heran, jedoch kenne ich den Klang des Spirit One/Classic nicht. Einen K3003 war da wiederum noch einmal weiter unten als ein 846. Selbst mit Klassik Musik in guter Qualität produziert hört man die Instrumente weder auf dem 846 noch auf dem K3003 gut ausklingen. Es fehlt einfach vieles um zu sagen, der Klang ist gut. Und das bei den gesalzenen Preisen. Da geb ich lieber viel geld für einen richtigen KH aus als für Ohrstöpsel. Ich hab noch 2 andere KH's im Auge.
Wieso alle Stöpsel einen mehr oder weniger ausgeprägten blechernen Klang haben weis ich nicht. Nur der 846 hat dies nicht.

Dann werd ich mir den Fidelio X2 wohl blind holen, so teuer ist der nicht.  Ich habe Ansprüche  Ein HD800 erfüllt diese ziemlich gut.

Edit: Schreibfehler korrigiert. Heute Morgen zu schreiben bringe ich irgendwie nicht zu stande.


----------



## BigBubby (27. April 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich fände es ja schön, wenn es Messen gäbe, auf denen auch die China-Hersteller wie Brainwavz, Takstar, VSonic, FiiO und Co. ausstellen. Da würde ich sofort hinkommen, deren Produkte interessieren mich besonders.


Auf der CES war FiiO. Sonst findet man viele auch bei der Computex (FiiO wohl da nicht).


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Mal ne Frage zu Mp3-Dateien im Auto abspielen. Ich habe letztens Musik auf ne SD-Card und dann in mein Navi rein, damit ich die Mukke auch im Auto hören kann.
Jetzt ist es aber so, dass bei manchen Alben alle Lieder abgespielt werden können, bei manchen aber nur einige Lieder oder gar kein Lied. Es sind alles Mp3-Dateien.
Zuerst dachte ich daran, dass das Autoradio vllt. keine Lieder abspielt, welche nicht komplett mit Titel, Interpret etc. in der Datei hinterlegt sind.
Aber es spielt auch Lieder nicht ab, welche diese Info in der Datei hinterlegt haben.
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (27. April 2015)

Eventuell Umlaute im Titel?


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2015)

Nope. Ist keine deutsche Musik, also auch keine Umlaute  Aber Accents etc. hat es auch nicht.
Ach ja, was wichtiges vergessen. Es ist so, dass ich die Lieder in der Liste sehe, aber wenn ich sie auswählen will, dann springt es einfach zu dem nächsten Lied, welches aus dem Album zu funktionieren scheint.


----------



## DaxTrose (28. April 2015)

Vielleicht kann Dein Autoradio keine variable Bitrate wiedergeben und entsprechende Lieder sind so konvertiert?


----------



## Dustin91 (28. April 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Dein Autoradio keine variable Bitrate wiedergeben und entsprechende Lieder sind so konvertiert?



Bitraten sind innerhalb der Alben gleich. Manche sind 320 Kbit/s, manche 192 Kbit/s. Gehen tun beide Bitraten. Ich werde es wohl nie herausfinden


----------



## DaxTrose (28. April 2015)

Vielleicht sind die Namen zu lang oder die, der Unterordner? Versuch mal alle Dateien in einem Ordner, in dem nicht alle mp3's abgespielt werden in 1.mp3, 2.mp3, 3.mp3,....11.mp3 umzubenennen!


----------



## Dustin91 (28. April 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Namen zu lang oder die, der Unterordner? Versuch mal alle Dateien in einem Ordner, in dem nicht alle mp3's abgespielt werden in 1.mp3, 2.mp3, 3.mp3,....11.mp3 umzubenennen!



Werde ich morgen mal probieren. Wird aber vermutlich auch nichts bringen, da ich grad ausm Kopf weiß, dass bei manchen Alben Songs mit längerem Namen abspielbar sind, aber Songs mit kürzerem Namen nicht.


----------



## mnb93 (28. April 2015)

Hat schon jemand die Mi Headphones hören können?
(Original XIAOMI Mi Headphone)

Zumindest die Piston V3 sollten in den nächsten Tagen bei mir eintreffen und ich kann mir selbst ein Bild von ihnen machen.


----------



## Aldrearic (29. April 2015)

Ob man bei diesem Preis all zu viel erwarten kann? Hier gibt es diese jedenfalls noch nicht, da sie wohl sehr neu sind. Das Design ist jedenfalls nicht schlecht für Xiaomi.


----------



## ebastler (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Havi B3pro nun seit einer Weile, und hatte immer die Schaumstoff-Tips drauf. Waren die komformtabelsten und am Besten Isolierenden, zudem hatten die für mich den angenehmsten Klang.
Nun sind die aber langsam am Ende. Ein Tip ist weich, und expandiert praktisch sofort, noch ehe er im Ohr ist, der zweite ist hart und expandiert generell nur mehr schlecht.
Unkomfortabel.

Ich wollte mir nun daher neue Tips kaufen. Von Comply Foam habe ich jede Menge Gutes gehört, auf eBay kursieren da einige um 15€+Versand (für 3 Paare), was ich okay finde.
Nun habe ich aber keine Ahnung, welche ich nehmen soll...
Hat da schonmal jemand alle durchgetestet? Besteht zwischen einzelnen Complys ein Unterschied im Klang, oder betrifft das nur die Passform?
Oder emfpiehlt mir doch jemand was ganz Anderes?


----------



## Icedaft (4. Mai 2015)

Such Dir die passenden für deine Inears aus. Ich habe noch einen Dreierpack unbenutzt hier zu liegen (Fehlkauf, zu klein für meine). Ich kann mal schauen ob die passend für deine wären.


----------



## ebastler (5. Mai 2015)

Meine Havis hat grad Papa geklaut, und mir seine urbeats hiergelassen 
Hat er mal aus Interesse gekauft, die Teile, und meckert nun jedes Mal, wie gammlig die klingen 

Sobald ich meine zurückhab, mess ich den Ausgang mal ab.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Mai 2015)

Die Havis sind nicht mit auf der Kompatibilitätsliste, sind die TX100, kannst ja mal schauen.


----------



## TheCGamer (6. Mai 2015)

Also dass die Comply ziemlich nice sind, kann ich bestätigen. Bei meinen In-Ears war ein Paar dabei. Sind vom Komfort und Sound auf jeden Fall besser als die Silikonteile.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2015)

Heute im Arbeitszimmer mal mit Absorbern gespielt. Musste sein, nachdem das Wohnzimmer ja schon lange optimiert ist... Nun hängen 1x1m 10cm dickes Basotect zwischen den beiden HS80M, hinter mir 120x60cm 3D-Diffusoren mit Wirkungsbereich 900-4000Hz, hochfloriger Teppich liegt schon immer. Rest im Tief- und Grundtonbereich per vollparametrischen EQ geradegesäbelt... Kann man schon eher mit "arbeiten" (mische als kleines Hobby Liveaufnahmen von befreundeten Musikern ab bei mir).


----------



## soth (9. Mai 2015)

Die Raumoden funken noch ein bisschen rein, ansonsten sieht das schon ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## Healrox (9. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mittlerweile echt soweit gehen, das ich mir einen Aufnahmeraum ohne parallele Wände bauen würde. Da hat man es von Anfang an leichter und muss weniger mit Absorbern und Diffusoren tricksen.
Aber den Platz und die Lust muss man erstmal haben 
Fürs mixing lohnt sich so ein Bau aber sicher nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2015)

Healrox schrieb:


> Fürs mixing lohnt sich so ein Bau aber sicher nicht.



Da gehts dann nach der soliden Grundlage eher darum, dass man sich wohlfühlt und nicht so schnell die Lust verliert . Manchmal sitzt man ja auch nen bisschen dran .


----------



## Healrox (9. Mai 2015)

Ja klar. Einerseits macht es Spaß an allem rumzufiedeln, andererseits finde ich Studiomixen absolut nervtötend.
Möchte das nicht zu oft machen, mir reicht schon mein eigenes Zeug. Für den Sound von jemand anderem verantwortlich zu sein, wäre mir zu viel Stress.
Ich würde bestimmt von der Qualität her ein brauchbares Studio bauen, bzw. zusammenstellen können, aber ich möcht da nicht jeden Tag am Mischpult, bzw. an ner DAW sitzen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2015)

Ist ja zum Glück nur nen Hobby und eine Freundschaftsleistung . So wirklich Tag ein, Tag aus für Leute, die ich gar nicht kenne, würde ich es auch nicht machen wollen .


----------



## BigBubby (10. Mai 2015)

Ach son schönen glaskasten mit schallisolierten glas mit blick über eine Seenlandschaft, da könnte man das aushalten


----------



## Anticrist (10. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage.. habmir damals ne Asus Xonar Phoebus in den Rechner gesteckt.. aber nie genutzt, da der Sound per HDMI zum AV Receiver geht und von da verteilt wird.
Macht es einen qualitativen Unterschied wenn ich die Soundkarte auch mal aktiv nutze? Geht das in meinem Fall überhaupt?


----------



## dekay55 (10. Mai 2015)

So nach langer Zeit konnt ich doch mal wieder meinem Hobby nachgehen, hatte nen nettes Wochenende mit teilen meiner Anlage bei nem bekannten Audio Freak und Fachman, der hat sogar den Sprinter gesponsort um meine Anlagen zu ihm zu bringen für nen langes Testwocheende, der lebt wie ich mir ein Leben im Himmel vorstelle, hat nen altes Weingut und um ihn rum wohnen nur 2 Künstler die dort ihr Feriendomizil haben. Ich konnt das erste mal meine Anlage Freiluft so richtig Ausfahren, vorallem mein Stroker mal so richtig aufdrehen, zumal er ohnehin sehr gespannt auf ihn war. Ich hab ja schon viel erlebt, gesehen und gehört. Aber das .... glaubt es mir oder glaub es mir nicht, ich hab 1KW in den Stroker gejagt bei 20Hz Sinuston in der freien umgebung, das erste was passiert ist, das er angefangen hat zu hüpfen, wie ne Waschmaschine im Schleudergang, um das zu unterdrücken haben wir 2 25kg säcke Estrich draufgeschnallt und das ganze wiederholt knapp 8m Entfernt in seiner Werkstatt ist nen bisl Werkzeug von der Wand gefallen.... und so nen "bisschen" der Putz   Beim Stroker ist das Holz an den kanten vom Bassport abgesplittert durch den Enormen Luftdruck  und bewegt hat er sich trotzd dem zusatzgewicht. Mein Bekannter selbst sagt er würde mir kein wort glauben wenn ich ihm das erzählen würde. Ein nachteil hats allerdings, er hat mich nen halben Tag zugelabert das ich ihm den Stroker verkauf, das ende vom Lied ist das ich ihm zwar nicht den Stroker verkauft habe, aber meinen Bell Subwoofer hat nun einen neuen Besitzer und das zu einem Deal der wirklich klasse ist, gut Geld und ich durft mich in seinem "Lager" etwas bedienen, resultat ist nen paar echt nette Pioneer Kickbässe, nen Highend Sony HI8 Digital Recorder Player, nen alter Kenwood Receiver aus den 70er Jahren, ein altes Selbstbauset für 2 Wege Canton Boxen, und das aller geilste wie auch immer ein 63 Jähriger Typ an sowas rankommt, ein 2 Kanal Highend Mixer von Ecler ein SAMC 32, und dann nicht irgendeiner sondern eine Stanton Limited Editon die in Kleinauflage Produziert wurde 97, und das in nem neuwertigen zustand und ich bin der erste DJ der mit dem ding Auflegt


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Mai 2015)

Der Phillips Fidelio X2 ist da. Habe ihn Blind gekauft und bereue es nicht. Einfach nur


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Mai 2015)

Erzähl mal mehr


----------



## ebastler (13. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gestern mal aus Interesse meine Havis in mein neues Thinkpad gesteckt, Foobar aufgemacht und n Lied angemacht. Klang als würde ich mit Lautsprechern auf ner Toilette hören. Richtig übler Hall.

Hab den Realtek Treibe. aufgemacht, da kann ich am Laptop nur zwischen den Ausgängen umschalten und die Lautstärke wählen, mehr Optionen bietet der mir nicht. Habt ihr ne Idee? Treiber hab ich von Lenovo geladen, mal den Neuesten von Realtek selber ziehen?


----------



## JPW (13. Mai 2015)

Komisch dass du nur so wenig einstellen kannst. Eigentlich sollte man auch am Notebook zwischen verschiedenen Raum EQs umstellen können... 

Wenn das wirklich nicht geht kommst du wahrscheinlich nicht um eine kleine externe Soundkarte rum wenn du viel und in hoher Qualität am Notebook hören willst.


----------



## ebastler (13. Mai 2015)

Dafür war mein Cambridge DACmagic XS, den ich bisher nur am PC genutzt habe, ohnehin gedacht. Aber es ist eigenartig...
Ab und an möchte ich auch in akzeptabler Qualität direkt am Notebook hören - welches ohnehin eher mies klingen soll.

Es hat laut Lenovo einen ALC3232, bin ich zu doof oder gibt es auf der Realtek Seite echt keinen Treiber dazu?


----------



## Icedaft (13. Mai 2015)

Realtek

Realtek ALC269 Audio Driver For Windows 7 (32-bit and 64-bit) - ThinkCentre Edge 92z - Lenovo Support (DE)


----------



## ebastler (14. Mai 2015)

Von der Lenovo Seite habe ich schon den Neuesten Treiber für mein Notebook geladen, der hat eben genau... Null Einstellmöglichkeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Desktop hat auch nen Realtek, und da hab ich erheblich mehr Optionen. Lenovo hat scheinbar nichts Neueres, ich wollte eben bei Realtek direkt schauen, aber ich finde auf der Page  nix.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2015)

Was sich hinter den erweiterten Geräteeinstellungen verbirgt hast du aber schon kontrolliert, oder?
Realtek selbst hat nur einen unified Treiber, nichts Chipsatz spezifisches:
http://218.210.127.131/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false ]Realtek[/url]


----------



## ebastler (14. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was sich hinter den erweiterten Geräteeinstellungen verbirgt hast du aber schon kontrolliert, oder?
> Realtek selbst hat nur einen unified Treiber, nichts Chipsatz spezifisches:
> http://218.210.127.131/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false ]Realtek[/url]



Ach, so geht das bei denen... Danke! Mal testen.

Jepp, hab ich kontrolliert. Da kann ich nur auswählen, ob beim Einstecken eines Kopfhörers der Lautsprecher abgeschaltet, und alles auf den KH geleitet werden soll, oder ob sie parallel Sound ausgeben (leicht sinnfrei bei nem Laptop, Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer, die zugleich Ton machen^^).
Mal den Treiber laden, vielleicht hilfts.

EDIT: Nope. Jetzt gehen die internen Lautsprecher erheblich lauter (auch gut, waren zu leise), und ich kann nun Rauschunterdrückung und Hallunterdrückung beim Mikrofon aktivieren, aber beim Ausgang gibts immer noch keine weiteren Optionen. 
Naja, muss halt immer der DACmagic dran wenn ich musik hören will. Klingt sowieso besser.


----------



## Anticrist (18. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage.. habmir damals ne Asus Xonar Phoebus in den Rechner gesteckt.. aber nie genutzt, da der Sound Von der Grafikkarte per HDMI zum AV Receiver geht und von da verteilt wird.
Macht es einen qualitativen Unterschied wenn ich die Soundkarte auch mal aktiv nutze? Geht das in meinem Fall überhaupt?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (18. Mai 2015)

Es ist Quatsch, da das digitale signal in deinem Fall im Receiver decodiert wird. Die Soundkarte macht gar nichts.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2015)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Es ist Quatsch, da das digitale signal in deinem Fall im Receiver decodiert wird. Die Soundkarte macht gar nichts.


Genaugenommen macht das dekodieren da nicht viel dran - das Wandeln tuts... Und nein, meistens kann die DA-Sektion in einem mittelprächtigen AVR es besser als viele Soundkarten.


----------



## Thallassa (18. Mai 2015)

War jemand noch auf der High-End? Für mich ist sie leider aufgrund von Krankheit flachgefallen


----------



## Aldrearic (18. Mai 2015)

Ich leider nicht. Ich konnte keinen Urlaub nehmen.

Der Pioneer Master 1 hätte mich noch interessiert, wie der sich anhört. Eigentlich ist mir kein Pioneer KH bekannt, welcher wirklich gut auflöst. Aber 2500 Euro? Schon etwas sehr viel.


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, habt ihr eine Ahnung, ob man die interne Soundkarte des Teufel C200 USB umgehen kann und das die extra Soundkarte, die ich im PC habe, machen lassen kann? Wäre sicher ein Upgrade. Hab ne einfache ASUS Xonar DG


----------



## max310kc (19. Mai 2015)

Kinke->Cinch Kabel und dann damit in den Aux-In


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2015)

Ratespielchen, was sieht man hier ?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Mai 2015)

Eine glimmende Röhre?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

Eine glimmenden Röhre? Aber afaik "glaubst" du ja nicht an antiquierte Technik.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2015)

Oldstyle du verwechselst mich, ich bin derjenige hier der auf Vintage extrem abfaehrt und sammelt. 

Glimmende Röhre stimmt schonmal, und was wirds wohl für nen Geraet sein ? ( nur soviel, es ist kein reiner Audioverstaerker hat aber mit Audio zu tun )


----------



## Icedaft (21. Mai 2015)

KH-Verstärker bzw. Vorstufe.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Mai 2015)

max310kc schrieb:


> Kinke->Cinch Kabel und dann damit in den Aux-In



Das hier beispielsweise? InLine Cinch/Klinke Kabel, 2x Cinch Stecker an 3,5mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## max310kc (21. Mai 2015)

Sollte passen soweit ich das sehe..


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> KH-Verstärker bzw. Vorstufe.



Nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein sehr alter aber voll Funktionstüchtiger Sinuswellen Tongenerator, und die Röhre die man gesehen ist in der Endstufe für den Ausgang, ist ne EL84
Sehr geiles Teil.  Hab da noch nen schaetzchen auch wenns nix mit Audio zu tun hat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht schon es ist alt, aber wie alt zeigt jenes hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Schöne alte seltene VFD Röhren


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (21. Mai 2015)

Die Lautstärke von meinem PC ist auf einmal sehr niedrig, kann mir einer weiterhelfen?
Normalerweise würde 20-30% für eine angenehme Laustärke benötigt, jetzt sind es jedoch 100% (also eine angenehme Lautstärke aber trotzdem würde ich gerne das Problem lösen.
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX
Kopfhörer: Philips Fidelio X1 (auch das Beyerdynamic COP von einem Freund war genauso leise, obwohl es normalerweise auch laut ist)
Lautsprecher: Logitech Z323 (steinigt mich nicht, werden demnächst mit KRK Rokit 5er getauscht)


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

Der Stromstecker ist lose. Ein kleiner Schubser am PC und schon ist es passiert. Bekanntes DX Problem das ich im Endeffekt durch anlöten eines Molex-Adapters gelöst habe.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (21. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Stromstecker ist lose. Ein kleiner Sjubser am PC und schon ist es passiert. Bekanntes DX Problem das ich im Endeffekt durch anlöten eines Molex-Adapters gelöst habe.



Gerade nachgecheckt, daran liegt es leider nicht :/
Habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Die Logitröten sind genauso laut wie vorher.

Edit: Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, mit 0% bei Windows höre ich trotzdem noch sehr leise meine Musik.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (26. Mai 2015)

Ok Problem hat sich irgendwie von selbst gelöst.
Ich suche grad einen neuen Kopfhörer, der den Fidelio X1 ablösen wird.
Die Entscheidung wird glaube ich zwischen dem Custom Studio und den X2 liegen.
Mich würde interessieren wie die Custom Studio im Vergleich zu den Fidelio X2 klingen, ist der Philips einige Klassen besser?


----------



## Healrox (26. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine glimmenden Röhre? Aber afaik "glaubst" du ja nicht an antiquierte Technik.


Blöderweise kommt ja nix gescheites nach. Die heutigen Röhrensimulationen sind "the next best thing" aber wenn man DEN Sound will, kommt man an der Rohre schlecht vorbei, speziell was Mikrofonvorverstärker oder Gitarrenverstärker angeht. Im HiFi Bereich ist es vielleicht nicht ganz so krass.
Transistoren sind imho nicht besser oder schlechter, sondern halt anders.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Mai 2015)

Der custom studio sollte etwa gleich gut klingen. Er ist aber geschlossen, und der Phillips offen.

Was gefällt dir am X1 nicht?


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (26. Mai 2015)

Ich liebe ihn, er ist aber leider defekt.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2015)

Healrox schrieb:


> Blöderweise kommt ja nix gescheites nach. Die heutigen Röhrensimulationen sind "the next best thing" aber wenn man DEN Sound will, kommt man an der Rohre schlecht vorbei, speziell was Mikrofonvorverstärker oder Gitarrenverstärker angeht. Im HiFi Bereich ist es vielleicht nicht ganz so krass.
> Transistoren sind imho nicht besser oder schlechter, sondern halt anders.


Bei Eingangs Verstärkern wie eben für Mikro und erst recht für Gitarre geht es ja auch um ein Klangbild und nicht um Originalgetreue Wiedergabe.
Ausgangsverstärker dagegen sollen die Verzerrung die erstere rein gebracht haben genau ausgeben und nicht noch eigene drüber legen.


----------



## Healrox (26. Mai 2015)

Ja, das ist halt der Unterschied, zwischen Tonerzeugung und Wiedergabe. Wobei es ja auch genug HiFi Verstärker gibt, die - und wenn teilweise nur aus optischen Gründen - stolz ihre Röhren zeigen. Da wird halt drauf acht gegeben, das das Eingangssignal nicht zu saftig ist, dann zerrt da auch nichts. Und der Ton ist halt ein anderer.
DIE Originalgetreue Wiedergabe ist eh ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Wo will man denn da den Maßstab ansetzen?

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der es affig findet, das jede blöde Röhre (vor allem bei Gitarrenamps) mittlerweile von ner kleinen roten LED angestrahlt wird, das sie schön hell erscheint?


----------



## Darkseth (27. Mai 2015)

GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Ich liebe ihn, er ist aber leider defekt.



Dann entweder den selben nochmal (macht aber nur gebraucht sinn für <180€~), oder eben den nachfolger, X2. Wenn es klanglich halt in die selbe richtung gehen soll.


----------



## Aldrearic (4. Juni 2015)

Ich habe den X2 gekauft und auch schon einige Zeit. Habe mir jetzt ein kürzeres Klinken Kabel besorgt von Inakustik. Ich glaubte vorher nicht, dass ein anderes Kabel so unterschiedlich klingen kann, doch ich wurde gerade eines besseren belehrt. Die Fidelio X2 klingen komplet differenziert zum Original Kabel, welches beiliegt. Ich habe glaub um die 20 Euro für das 1,5 Meter Kabel bezahlt und ich erkenne den X2 nicht wieder.
Ob es einen Test gibt mit unterschiedlichen Kabel, weis ich nicht. Ich werde noch andere Kabel holen, welche im Klang dem Original Kabel herankommen.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? : The Record : NPR

Ich habe bei 4 von 6 richtig gelegen. Aber auch eher aus Glück. Denn der Unterschied zwischen 320 kb/s und WAV ist schon eher gering 
Hatte aber auch nur meine ESI nEar 08 da. Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, dann teste ich mal mit den DT 990 und dem FiiO E10K.


----------



## Aldrearic (6. Juni 2015)

Mit dem HD800 nur 4 von 6 richtig. Aber es war teilweise richtig schwer, bei gut produzierter Musik einen Unterschied festzustellen. Die Unterschiede hört man in kleinen Details heraus, wenn man gut hinhört.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hab es erst mit meinem Grado MS1i direkt am Nexus 5 versucht, und es war absolut unmöglich, 320kbps und wav auseinanderzukennen. Mit dem DAC dazwischen ging es dann etwas leichter. Gerade beim Klavierstück konnte ich da einen ordentlichen Unterschied hören. Bei Katy Perry und Jay Z klingen für mich alle drei identisch


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Doppelpost, weil neue Frage: Ich möchte mir ein Paar Complys kaufen.
Der Ausgang meiner Havis hat ~4.5mm (Keine Schieblehre da). 
Da mir die originalen Schaumstoffteile der Havis von der Passform her gut gepasst haben, werden es Comply T-x00 In Größe M werden (vergleichbare Maße).
Problem: T100-T500 haben unterschiedliche Durchmesser des Kanals, der auf die Kopfhörer gesteckt wird, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, und ich habe einfach keine Ahnung, welche ich nun brauche. Ich finde irgendwie auch keine Maße, welches Modell welchen Durchmesser hätte...
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? : The Record : NPR
> 
> Ich habe bei 4 von 6 richtig gelegen. Aber auch eher aus Glück. Denn der Unterschied zwischen 320 kb/s und WAV ist schon eher gering
> Hatte aber auch nur meine ESI nEar 08 da. Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, dann teste ich mal mit den DT 990 und dem FiiO E10K.


Bei Coldplay ist es super einfach. Bei dem mit nur Stimme erkennt man es am fehlenden Rauschen des Mikros, bei den komprimierten Aufnahmen. Bei den anderen habe ich absolut 0 Anhaltspunkt, wo ich die Qualität dran festmachen könnte.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Beim Klavierstück klingt die 128kbit Version einfach unglaublich flach und langweilig. Je höher die Qualität desto "dynamischer" und voller hört es sich für mich an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2015)

Hmmmm, muss ich mir nochmal anhören.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir erlaubt den Test auf dem Tablet zu machen. Das Touchpad gilt zwar als eines der besten Audioseitig, aber ne wirklich brauchbare Plattform ist es wohl nicht. Abgesehen von Toms Diner kam ich aber selbst damit immer an 128kb vorbei. Bei dem genannten hatte ich den Eindruck dass die komprimierte Variante die Stimme am saubersten wieder gibt. Allerdings anscheinend sauberer als das Original.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2015)

Hmmm ok, beim Klavierstück habe ich jetzt auch eine Trefferquote von 100%, allerdings höre ich es wieder am Microrauschen.

Bei Neil Young ist es auch sehr einfach, habe ich grade gemerkt. Man muss nur auf die Glocken ziemlich zum Schluss hören. Die haben bei den komprimierten Dateien eine wesendlich niedrigere Tonhöhe.  Da fehlt das "pling" vom Anschlag komplett.


----------



## Euda (6. Juni 2015)

Immerhin fünf Richtige hier an den Cantonen, übertragen am MacBook per (komprimierendem) Apple AirPlay. Nachher mal mit dem Fidelio X2 am KHV testen. 
Am deutlichsten empfand ich den Unterschied bei Coldplay und Suzanne Vega.


----------



## Young-Master (6. Juni 2015)

Mal ne Frage bezüglich Kopfhörer. (Hoffe das ich hier richtig bin)
Wie wichtig sind bei in ears ein Schweiß/Wasserschutz?
Ich meine Allgemein für Sommer und so nicht für Sport.


----------



## XyZaaH (6. Juni 2015)

Fürn sommer? Kannst du vergessen.


----------



## Young-Master (6. Juni 2015)

Ohne Resistenz ist es zu vergessen oder ich kann die Resistenz vergessen sorry der Satz irritiert mich.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Hat keiner Complys daheim und kann mir das mal abmessen? Meine stehen nicht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste, und bei meinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten würde ich ungern Fehlkäufe tätigen...



ebastler schrieb:


> Doppelpost, weil neue Frage: Ich möchte mir ein Paar Complys kaufen.
> Der Ausgang meiner Havis hat ~4.5mm (Keine Schieblehre da).
> Da mir die originalen Schaumstoffteile der Havis von der Passform her gut gepasst haben, werden es Comply T-x00 In Größe M werden (vergleichbare Maße).
> Problem: T100-T500 haben unterschiedliche Durchmesser des Kanals, der auf die Kopfhörer gesteckt wird, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, und ich habe einfach keine Ahnung, welche ich nun brauche. Ich finde irgendwie auch keine Maße, welches Modell welchen Durchmesser hätte...
> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Healrox (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? : The Record : NPR
> 
> Ich habe bei 4 von 6 richtig gelegen. Aber auch eher aus Glück. Denn der Unterschied zwischen 320 kb/s und WAV ist schon eher gering
> Hatte aber auch nur meine ESI nEar 08 da. Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, dann teste ich mal mit den DT 990 und dem FiiO E10K.



Den Test will ich nachher auch mal machen. Mehr als 2 würden mich überraschen.

edit: Immer gut, wenn man sein Talent kennt: Einer richtig (ausgerechnet Coldplay ), ansonsten konstant die 128er ausgewählt. Na, bin ich froh, das ich mir neulich für 300€ ne Greg Bennett Gitarre gekauft hab, statt 400$ in nen Ponoplayer zu versenken


----------



## ebastler (8. Juni 2015)

Jaja, der Pornoplayer... [emoji14]
Ich finde grad die Kombi aus DAC+KHV und Handy geil. Frisst in einer Stunde den Akku leer, aber hey. Guter Klang.

Btw: Der Soundchip von meinem Thinkpad ist wirklich, wirklich, wirklich grottig. Sagt euch Oscillofun was? Wenn nein, sucht es auf Youtube.

One X+ mit Poweramp - Etwas unscharf, mehr Überschwinger als sollten, aber gut.
Macbook (late 2006) mit Foobar2k - perfekt.
PC (Asus Gryphon Z87 Onboard) mit Foobar2k - perfekt.
T450S onboard mit Foobar2k - wtf ist das? Man konnte nichtmal erkennen, was dargestellt ist. Unglaublich schlecht. Hab dann zur Kontrolle meinen DAC drangepackt und es sah wieder 1A aus. Wirklich schwache Show, Lenovo.


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Healrox schrieb:


> Den Test will ich nachher auch mal machen. Mehr als 2 würden mich überraschen.
> 
> edit: Immer gut, wenn man sein Talent kennt: Einer richtig (ausgerechnet Coldplay ), ansonsten konstant die 128er ausgewählt. Na, bin ich froh, das ich mir neulich für 300€ ne Greg Bennett Gitarre gekauft hab, statt 400$ in nen Ponoplayer zu versenken



Habe es gerade mal mit DT 990 Pro am FiiO E10K gemacht  Eins von sechs richtig und zwar Coldplay 
Bei vier anderen 320 gewählt und bei Jay Z die 128er.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2015)

Die Frage ist ja auch normalerweise nicht "was ist das Original?" sondern "hört man einen Unterschied?". Letzteres war selbst mit dem Tablet für 128k der Fall. Nur dass man halt nicht immer sagen kann wie es wohl der Künstler haben wollte.


----------



## XyZaaH (9. Juni 2015)

@ebastler wie hast du foobar2000 am Mac zum Laufen bekommen :o


----------



## Healrox (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Habe es gerade mal mit DT 990 Pro am FiiO E10K gemacht  Eins von sechs richtig und zwar Coldplay
> Bei vier anderen 320 gewählt und bei Jay Z die 128er.


Wobei ich auch zugeben darf, das ich keine HiRes Hardware besitze (ach so... Weiß gar nicht, wie hoch der DAC in der Ausgabe auflöst - kein Wunder, das ich nix höre) und es auch nicht gewohnt bin.
Bin also nicht allzu traurig.


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> @ebastler wie hast du foobar2000 am Mac zum Laufen bekommen :o


Wine


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2015)

Macht das Sinn? Der Vorteil von foobar ist doch der direktere Hardwarezugriff über WASAPI, ASIO oder KernelStreaming. Über Wine dürfte aber nichts davon laufen.


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Macht das Sinn? Der Vorteil von foobar ist doch der direktere Hardwarezugriff über WASAPI, ASIO oder KernelStreaming. Über Wine dürfte aber nichts davon laufen.



Es war halt irgendein Player. Auf meinem uralt-OSX lief einfach mal gar kein Player nativ, der halbwegs bedienbar gewesen wäre...
Nichtmal iTunes. Alte Version gibt es keine zum Download, neue Versionen liefen nicht mehr.
War eh nur ne Übergangslösung bis mein Thinkpad kam. Hatte daher auch keien Lust, lange zu suchen. Wine hatte ich eh schon wegen anderer Software drauf, da kam das halt zum Einsatz.


----------



## Healrox (9. Juni 2015)

Puh. Weil mir die Boxen meiner Technics Anlage für mein Räumchen zu basslastig waren, hab ich gedacht, ich schließe mal meine Erbstücke an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sehen zwar an meiner "Wall of Noise" ganz nett aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...aber, Junge, sind die schlecht. Weniger Bass haben sie, aber was die ollen Technicsboxen in den Mitten differenziert wiedergeben konnten, merkt man erst, wenn man solche Kenwood Krücken mal gehört hat.
Kann mir denken, warum sich diese Bauart nicht so recht durchgesetzt hat


----------



## Icedaft (9. Juni 2015)

Die sind wohl eher für den Einsatz am Boden als an der Wand konzipiert - oder?


----------



## dekay55 (10. Juni 2015)

@Healrox willst du die loswerden ? Die Omni 7 sind naemlich die Rear Speaker von meiner ebenso extrem seltenen Kenwood Anlage. 
Zu den Speakern folgendes : Du hast sie komplett Falsch aufgestellt, die stehen normalerweise auf kleinen Standfüßen auf dem Boden ! 
Was den klang angeht, das ist eben ein Dipol Lautsprecher, extrem aufstellungskritisch und das was du gehört hast ist eben die möglichst schlechteste aufstellung und damit auch der schlechtmöglichste klang. Solche Speaker sind die Perfekten Rearspeaker oder Flaechenfüller, aber man muss wissen wie man sie eben handhabt, Bass darfst du übrigens nicht erwarten das sind keine Fullrange Speaker in dem sinne, mein Kenwood Amp hat ne extra Subwoofer Weiche die eigentlich auf die Omni 7 abgestimmt ist und einen DSP  ( man bedenke 1991 ! ) 

Warum die Bauart sich nicht durchgesetzt hat ?  ich hab sogar Rear Speaker die setzen dem ganzen die Krone auf, sind aus den 70er jahren, deine von 91, und auch heute findest du noch oft diese Bauart, hat sich also sehr wohl durchgesetzt. Aber sie ist speziel und nichts für jederman, daher nicht unbedingt aufm massenmarkt zu finden.


----------



## Healrox (10. Juni 2015)

Da sie Ösen haben, bin ich echt davon ausgegangen, das man sie gut hängen kann. Ansonsten hab ich schon dran gedacht, das es eher "Füller" als Mainspeaker sein könnten. Hatte sie kurz am Surroundanschluss meiner Anlage, allerdings ist dieser wohl für niederwattige Satelliten gedacht. Die waren ultraleise.
Ständer habe ich leider keine, hab eh das Problem, das ich kein Platz zum stellen habe. Durch die Öse hat sich die Lage so angeboten.

@dekay55
Dafür, das ich keinen Bass erwarten kann bin ich mit dem Klangbild recht glücklich. Nur das sie so "matschig" sind, ist doof. Ist aber sicherlich der Lage geschuldet.
Wie geschrieben, ich habe extra was gesucht, was nicht so wummert wie die Technicsboxen.
Alles weitere besprechen wir in aller Ruhe über PM.


----------



## soth (10. Juni 2015)

Dipole? Das sieht für mich eher nach Rundstrahlern aus ...


----------



## Healrox (10. Juni 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Dipole? Das sieht für mich eher nach Rundstrahlern aus ...



Hihi. Das Omni steht wohl für Omnidirectional


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juni 2015)

Hier sind ja die ganzen experten. Wisst ihr ein onear oder overear kopfhoerer im Bereich von bis zu 60euro der klappbar ist und vielleicht sogar abnehmbares Kabel? Soll fuer unterwegs sein. Sound steht natuerlich im Vordergrund und sind am Ende wichtiger als die Zusatzfunktionen.


----------



## Oozy (11. Juni 2015)

Ich habe diesen Hörtest auch mal gemacht, aber es war teilweise echt schwierig, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Der Unterschied zwischen 320kbps und unkomprimiertem WAV ist für mich zumindest nur schwer auseinander zu halten.

128kbps fällt i.d.R. ab, ausser bei Katy Perry und Jay Z, da tönt für mich alles gleich. Das war für mich purer Zufall. Beim klassischen Stück und Tom's Diner hingegen, war es sehr viel leichter.


----------



## ebastler (11. Juni 2015)

Genau so ging es mir auch 
Wobei ich nur mit den KH am Handy null Chance hatte, die wavs zu erkennen. Mit dem DACmagic XS dazwischen ging es dann teilweise.


----------



## WaldemarE (12. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube ich habe den Nachfolger für meinen X1 gefunden ^^ T.H.E Show Newport 2015 Showstopper: HiFiMAN HE-400S Low-Cost Planar Magnetic Headphone | InnerFidelity


----------



## semimasta (12. Juni 2015)

Greets @ all!

Ich weiß nicht ob es schonmal gepostet wurde, ist aber ganz lustig:

https://www.goldenears.philips.com/german/

Test für Goldöhrchen, ist recht umfangreich!

Cya Yakup


----------



## Keinem (12. Juni 2015)

Das dauert ja lange  . 

Aber eine nette Herausforderung. Bis jetzt noch keinen Fehler  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hab grad 1 mal auf Anfänger alles durch gemacht. Jetzt noch 3 mal das gleiche? Rofl, ne das wird mir dann doch ein wenig stumpf. Wenn das wenigstens gute Musik wär...


----------



## JPW (13. Juni 2015)

Ist der Custom Studio mit seinen 80 Ohm fürs Handy geeignet? Ich liebe meine DT990, aber ich hätte gerne geschlossene für LAN und unterwegs. Das austauschbare Kabel ist natürlich super wegen Headset Gear. 
Und da ich eh lieber Velour Polster habe spricht mich der Custom Studio mehr an als der Custom One...
Aber wenn ich immer einen Kopfhörer Verstärker brauche ist es leider am Handy nicht so optimal.


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Juni 2015)

Sollte kein Problem darstellen beim Handy und ein KH Verstärker für Unterwegs musst du nicht kaufen. Meine DT990 nutze ich auch für Unterwegs am Handy oder am Player. 
Custom Studio klingt auch etwas besser, als der Custom One.


----------



## semimasta (13. Juni 2015)

@TheBadFrag

Ich muss denn Test mal wieder machen wenn ich Zeit habe, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern 
das es nicht immer dieselbe Musik ist und es immer schwerer wird die richtige Wahl zu treffen!

Cya Yakup


----------



## Keinem (13. Juni 2015)

semimasta schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag
> 
> Ich muss denn Test mal wieder machen wenn ich Zeit habe, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern
> das es nicht immer dieselbe Musik ist und es immer schwerer wird die richtige Wahl zu treffen!
> ...



Ja, das waren unterschiedliche Titel. Je nach Art der Aufgabe.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juni 2015)

Bin mal wieder am ( Sound ) Basteln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (21. Juni 2015)

Was ist denn das für ein großes Kerlchen ganz unten rechts aus dem OSB ?


----------



## Aldrearic (21. Juni 2015)

Selber gebastelt nehme ich an.  Gibts so grosse Membranen für Eigenbau?
Mich interessiert der Ls unter dem Schreibtisch und das was über dem Monitor neben der nicht genau erkennbaren Holzkiste steht.


----------



## soth (21. Juni 2015)

dekay, du hast ja schon ein paar nette Sachen ... aber irgendwie ist das schon ein Chaos 

@metalic
Ist ein alter Cerwin Vega Stroker.

Große Membran? Das sind "nur" 18". Natürlich gibt es die für den Selbstbau, genau wie 21"er und 24"er. Wieso sollte es die auch nicht geben?


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juni 2015)

Die kiste ist eigenbau, das Chassis natürlich nicht. Ist nur ein sehr seltenes und ausergewöhnliches Chassis deswegen euch unbekannt. 
Nen "kleines" Monster, paar Eckdaten : 18" Chassis ( 46cm )  Singelspule 4 Ohm, 1600W RMS Mechanische Belastbarkeit in Standartsettings ohne Gehaeuse. 96db1w1m Wirkungsgrad
Mein Gehaeuse 134.5L mit Bassport, abgestimmt auf knapp 20hz bei 92db 1W1M, was die Leistung angeht, nunja glaub eh keiner *g* liegt auf jeden fall mit den settings jenseits von 2KW RMS .....
Ist ein Cerwin Vega Stroker 18S4 
Der LS unter dem Tisch ist ne eigentwicklung an der ich noch bastel, sind MBQuart gepaart mit nem Mivoc, Direkt hinter dem Monitor vom Blauen Tuch verdeckt ebenfalls eigenbau ursprünglich ein Visaton 4 Wege Bausatz aus den 90er jahren, mittlerweile modifiziert mit einem ElectroVoice Hochton Hybrid. Darüber die "Holzkiste" Telefunken Tonsaule nennen die sich  BJ 1962 sind mit Saba Greencones Bestückt !  Und daneben die kleinen Monitor Speaker sind Harman Kardon Festival 60 aus den 90er jahren, sehr geile Teile harmonieren mit meinem Harman Kardon AVR echt gut. Und meine Rears habsch auch endlich mal wieder aufgehaengt und eingestellt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ich weis das is Chaos, aber da gibts so nen sprichwort : Das Genie herscht über das Chaos. 
Was man da eben nicht so richtig im Bild sieht, da steht noch nen Server im "Schreibtisch" und unter dem einem PC steht mein Firewall/Router Rechner, und die Leinwand sieht man auch nicht, meine Beamerverkablung sieht auch witzig aus, ist auch nur provisorisch bis meine neue einrichtung kommt bzw bis der Spermüll endlich kommt, aber trotzdem ich mag das Chaos irgendwie


----------



## Icedaft (21. Juni 2015)

Zum Stroker sei noch gesagt, das sich die Schwingspule individuell einstellen lässt . Abgesehen davon kann ich mit meinem alten Korg DS-8 und meinem Orange nur neidisch auch dein Equipment schauen...


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich nicht die spule, was man einstellen kann ist die haerte der Aufhaengung und den Hub drum hab ich auch die werte mit dem vermerk auf standart settings angegeben. Zu dem Korg DDD-1 sei noch gesagt, ich hab einige Sample Karten und 2 Speicherkarten, und als kleine besonderheit ich hab die ultra seltene Sampler Karte drin um Samples selbst aufzunehmen  Was noch nicht zu sehen ist, meine Roland 505, meine 2 Turntabels und das Korg KP3 versteckt sich hinter dem Numark Mixer, zugegeben im moment eine Notlösung weil mein geliebter Tascam 8 Spur DAT Mixer den geist aufgegeben hat  Und irgendwie muss ich ja die 3 PC´s, das Tablet, den Synthi, den Kaossilator2, und den DDD-1 zusammenfügen, das KP3 haengt im Effektkanal vom Numark Mixer und an dem Numark haengt noch der Ecler Battlemixer mit dem ich  Analog mit Platte sowie Digital mim PC auflegen tu bzw parallel zum Liveact auch mixen tu. 
Zum "jammen" nutze ich im moment 3 Soundkarten gleichzeitig ! in meinem Hauptpc und jeweils eine in den anderen PC´s, und man solls kaum glauben der mist laeuft syncron


----------



## Healrox (22. Juni 2015)

Hey dekay55, irgendwie funzt PM nicht so richtig 

Willst die Kenwood Omnis echt haben? Für mich sind sie ne Notlösung. Ich häng nicht arg dran.


----------



## dekay55 (22. Juni 2015)

Sagen wirs so, ich würd sie gern haben, aber der Platz, und ich hab die lezte zeit schon genug kohle in die Anlage wieder versenkt, eigentlich stehen andere investitionen an, andererseits ...... ich muss drüber nachdenken


----------



## Healrox (23. Juni 2015)

Tu das. Die laufen hier nicht weg und hängen kühl und trocken


----------



## Aldrearic (23. Juni 2015)

Man kann nie genug Kohle in die Anlage stecken, bis es einem wirklich gefällt 

Ich bin gerade dabei das Stromkabel zu ersetzen. Welches weis ich noch nicht genau, ob sich ein Filter lohnt bin mir auch noch nicht sicher. Eine Steckdose und 2 Mehrfachsteckleisten. Aber andererseits will ich ja noch neue Kopfhörer kaufen, Fostex TH-900 macht mich schon ganz kribbelig


----------



## BlackNeo (25. Juni 2015)

Stromfilter lohnen sich zu 99,99% nie und das Stromkabel passt immer, solange es Strom leiten kann.


----------



## Aldrearic (28. Juni 2015)

Sind eh zu teuer, wie ich bemerkt habe. Dafür kann ich mir einen Fostex oder Grado kaufen.
Erstmal die Stromkabel und Verbindungskabel durch geschützte und hochwertigere Kabel ersetzen.


----------



## Healrox (28. Juni 2015)

Mich beschäftigt seit einiger Zeit eine Idee, die quasi genau in dieses Forum gehört. Bin mal auf die Meinungen gespannt.

Warum ist noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen, eine z.B. 5.1 Anlage anstatt für das übliche Szenario für was Sinnvolles einzusetzen.
Ich denke da an "Instrumentenlautsprecher", also ein System aus 3 Stereokanälen, wo die Speaker der einzelnen Kanäle auf die Instrumente frequenzmäßig optimiert sind.
Also z.B.:
Drums: Irgendwas größeres (12 oder 15") für die Drums + einen Hochtöner für die Becken.
Saiten: Vielleicht 8", wobei auch da mehr möglich wäre (warum keine Greenbacks?  ). Mehr als 30 Hz bis ca. 10kHz müssen die nicht können. + Hochtöner oder Horn.
Für die 3. Spur dann Gesang und ggf Keyboard. Also eher was mittiges.

Wie cool das wäre, wenn sich der Bandsound in der Luft mischt und nicht durch irgendwelche Speaker produziert wird, die die Größe von Hochtönern haben.
Zusätzlich könnte man durch die getrennten Spuren einzelne Instrumentengruppen in der Lautstärke verändern und den Mix so seinen eigenen Vorlieben anpassen.

Man müsste nur entsprechende Mixe bekommen, aber wenn man das hinkriegen würde wäre das schon geil.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juni 2015)

@Healrox so einfach ist das nicht du must ja auch die Physik berechnen die nach den Lautsprechen den schall noch beinflusst. 
Ich gebe dir aber mal ein Tipp, es gibt Systeme die genau das können was du beschrieben hast. 
Ich werd warscheinlich gleich gesteinigt aber es gibt eine Firma die das wirklich in die Perfektion getrieben hat. 
*BOSE  *wenn du mal die 901 Direct Reflecting ( ab MK4 ) in kombination mit 2 Bose Bass Kanonen gehört hast wirst du nicht glauben wollen was du hörst  Dazu sei aber gesagt der Raum muss Perfekt sein. die 901 müssen auf eine Massive Beton Wand spielen mit der Rückseite und die Basskanonen müssen ebenfalls in einer massiven Betonwand verankter sein.  Sehr geile Teile auf jeden fall.

Aber was noch viel geiler ist oder war ..... mein Tag. 
Mit 50€ im Geldbeutel ausm Haus raus weil ich jemanden ein paar Heco Libero samt Subwoofer kaufen wollte ( hab nen Kunden der sucht die Libero als Front Speaker ) Hingefahren bin ich mit nem bekannten in nem Corsa zurückgefahren bin ich mit nem Vito Transporter den ich mir unterwegs organisieren musste weil ich zu viel eingekauft hab  Was muss der Kerl mich auch in ne Garage voll Hifi Zeugs führen 

Nun stehe ich hier, hab 150€ in der Tasche und habe : 
Ein paar Heco Libero SC  Sat Sub System 
Ein Yamaha RX-V450 
Ein Paerchen MB Quart  Quart 390 mit nigelnagelneuen Original BassChassis und neuen Kondensatoren auf der FQ 
Ein Teufel Concept M System 5.1 Lautsprecher Set mit Aktiv Woofer 
4  PC´s allesamt ca 4-5 jahre alt 

Kurzeitig hatte ich heute folgende dinge noch 
2 Marantz Kasettendecks 
1 Paar Marantz DMS 150 
1 Thorens TD160 

Die Teile hab ich aber witzigerweise innerhalb von 2 Stunden verkauft, trotzdem steht meine Bude nun Randvoll mit Hifi Kram und ich wollte doch nur ein paar Speaker für nen Kunden kaufen


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2015)

Generell ein Soundstandard zum selbst mixen(mit "Beispielmix") wäre trotzdem cool und sollte mit Blu-ray eigentlich auch problemlos machbar sein. Beim Mix je ein Instrument auf eine Box zu setzen wäre ja nur eine der Möglichkeiten die man damit umsetzen kann.


----------



## soth (28. Juni 2015)

Healrox, auf die Idee sind schon Leute gekommen, aber was soll das bringen? Du hast einfach mehr Zeug rumstehen, dass sich massiv beeinflusst und musst für ein "perfektes" Ergebnis mehr Aufwand als bei zwei Lautsprechern betreiben.
Was die Größe der Membranen/Lautsprecher damit zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Sind sie dir zu klein? Dann kauf Größere!


----------



## Xanrel (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo, würde gerne auf meinen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/395366-soundloesung-100-150-a.html verlinken, da ich noch unbedingt große Hilfe benötige! 
Hoffe ich konnt damit bissl Aufmerksamkeit erregen und Danke im voraus!
Jan


----------



## Icedaft (29. Juni 2015)

Bestellen, hören, dann entscheiden.


----------



## Healrox (29. Juni 2015)

Soth, die Größe waren nur Beispiele.
Meine Logik ist halt, das ein Gitarrensound, der primär durch einen (oder 2 oder 4) 12" Lautsprecher entsteht, auch am besten über eine ähnliche Größe wiedergegeben wird.
Aber das muss ja nicht stimmen. Ich spinn halt ein wenig rum.
Technisch wäre das ziemlich einfach umzusetzen. Leerboxen und Bausätze gibt es in allen Formen und Geschmacksrichtungen.
Schade, das ich nicht die Räumlichkeiten habe um das auszuprobieren.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MBQuart  390 Rev2 von 1986, nicht vom Farbunterschied irritieren lassen das passt alles.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2015)

Wer hat da denn drauf rumgefingert!

...sind die Sicken noch gut?


----------



## Healrox (29. Juni 2015)

Kinder machen das! Immer! Keine Ahnung, warum.
Bekommt man aber mit Klebeband wieder rausgezogen. Dann sind nur noch ein paar Falten drin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2015)

Ich könnte da immer unter die Decke gehen. Ich habe sowas nie als Kind gemacht. NIEMALS! Ich wäre nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen... ...außerdem hätte mich mein Vadder dann aus dem Fenster geworfen oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juni 2015)

Klebeband ??? Niemal mit klebeband machen, da zerreist dir am ende die Membran auserdem ziehst du so den Lautsprecher einseitig und bei nem hochwertigen Lautsprecher isser danach dann hinüber. Das macht man mit ganz leichten unterdruck und einem dünnen röhrchen oder einem rohr das komplett über die Kalotte geht. Ist nix tragisches solang das nicht auf der Membran direkt passiert oder bei nem Kalotten Lautsprecher und nur die Dustcab betrifft. 
Die Sicken sind tippitoppi auch wenns Gummisicken sind, auch die gehen Kaputt ! Die Baesse sind eh Nagelneu, die Hochtöner das ist das wichtige, sie funktionieren.  Optisch sind sie zwar Ramponiert, aber nichts was man nicht wieder hübsch bekommt mit wenig arbeit.

BTW Ih hab das als Kind auch gemacht, und auch bei den Highender meines Dads, ihm seine Strafe war Genial. Er hat die Speaker mir 10 jahre spaeter geschenkt und gesagt da schau was gemacht hast, und ich hab mir dermassend in arsch gebissen dafür *g*


----------



## soth (29. Juni 2015)

Niemand sagt, dass man die Lautsprecher winzig wählen soll oder keine 4 12" Chassis bei Gitarrenmusik verwenden sollte. Nicht das kleine Lautsprecher schlecht(er) wären oder keinen Tiefbass erzeugen könnten, aber pegelmäßig ist man dann eben (sehr) begrenzt.

Mit mehreren Lautsprechern ein genauso gute Wiedergabe zu erzielen wie mit einem Lautsprecher ist allerdings nicht einfach. (Subwoofer bilden eine Ausnahme).
Ob das, selbst bei perfekter Umsetzung, dann schlussenlich besser klingt ist fraglich und wäre auch von der Aufnahme abhängig. 

Nur mal als Gedankenspiel, wo würde man die Grenze bei der Kanalanzahl ziehen? Bekannte spielen in einer 4-köpfigen Rockband, sollen dort wirklich alle Kanäle einzeln auf die Scheibe?
Was macht man bei größeren Gruppen oder gar Orchestern?


----------



## Healrox (29. Juni 2015)

Bei mir war es mein Roland Micro Cube Bass RX. Speaker sxhwarze Pappe, die Abdeckkappen aus Alu. Ham wohl so schön geglänzt 
Das Gitter war für die Finger meines Sohnemanns zu eng, also hat er das Instrumentenkabel aus dem Bass gezogen und damit die Kappen eingedrückt.
Ich habe langsam, leise und ruhig mit ihm darüber gesprochen, während vor meinem inneren Auge Blut und Gedärme bis zur Decke hoch gespritzt sind.
Wie gesagt, Gitter ab, mit Klebeband die eingedrückten Kappen wieder raus gezogen, Gitter drauf, fertig.
Da hätte sich richtiges versäckeln nicht gelohnt.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich könnte da immer unter die Decke gehen. Ich habe sowas nie als Kind gemacht. NIEMALS! Ich wäre nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen... ...außerdem hätte mich mein Vadder dann aus dem Fenster geworfen oder sowas in der Art.



Mich hat es als Kind gereizt, da mal drauf zu drücken. Somit habe ich die guten Braun Lautsprecher meines Vaters "zerdellt"! Heute tut mir das in der Seele weh!
http://www.springair.de/media/image/thumbnail/47055-0-47055_1000x1000.jpg


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich habs bei den Isophon Promiment 2000 getan, und 15 jahre spaeter 500dm hingelegt für 2 Mittel/Hochton Kalotten  

Grade mal die Teufel getestet, meine fresse sind die dinger schlecht, der "klang" vom Woofer also das ist eigentlich nur gebrabel und gewummer. Wie erwartet zwischen den Sat und dem Sub ein riesen Mitteltieftonloch, die mitteltöner klingen schwammig die Hochtöner viel zu scharf und überspitzt und ab ner gewissen frequenz klirren die mehr als das sie klingen. Also von nem ehemaligen 600€ Set haette ich wenigst ein klitzeklein wenig mehr erwartet. Erschreckend ist auch das meine Harman Kardon Festival die nur klitzeklein bisl größer sind und nen 6 Zoll statt 4 Zoll Mitteltieftöner haben bringen die dinger fast genauso Tiefgang und Rums wie das ganze Teufel ding mit Subwoofer, wohlgemerkt spielen die den Bassbereich erstaunlich sauber im gegensatz zu den Teufel.


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2015)

Ich hab eigentlich immer das Schutz-Stoffzeug da drauf... Gerade, weil meine am Schreibtisch stehen, kann man auch selber mal schnell drankommen aus Vershen. Und daheim hat es mir meine Lautsprecher auch schonmal vor den Kindern der Cousine meiner Mutter gerettet^^


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juni 2015)

Dieses Schutzgedöhns beeinflusst aber auch den Klang, für mich is das zeug ohnehin No Go und es gibt viele Lautsprecher die das auch erst garnicht haben. 
Kinder kommen aber auch erst garnicht in meine Bude weder eigene noch von Freunden oder Bekannten. Wenn ich mir vorstell das mir jemand am Stroker rumfingert ..... ich würd mir wohl das Lieblingspielzeug schnappen von demjenigen und es auch ganz langsam zerstören


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juni 2015)

Dustcaps kann man für hochwertige Chassis auch einzeln kaufen bzw. gibt es einige Anlaufstellen die einen Reparaturservice hierfür bieten. Ach ja, mein Sohn hat meine T+As auch so "geschmückt....


----------



## OberstFleischer (30. Juni 2015)

Kinder und LS... mein "Kleiner" hatte damals mit nem Metallspiess "hübsche" Luftlöcher an einer Canton CM52 in die Membran gestochert.
Seine Begründung: Die Menschen da drinne müssen doch mal frische Luft bekommen... 
Seitdem exsistiert eine "Todeszone" um den Kram


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Dustcaps kann man für hochwertige Chassis auch einzeln kaufen bzw. gibt es einige Anlaufstellen die einen Reparaturservice hierfür bieten. Ach ja, mein Sohn hat meine T+As auch so "geschmückt....


 
Ich sag mal, bei 90% von euch wird das immer irgendwo verschmerzbar sein we nen Chassis kaputt geht, weil man jederzeit ersatzteile bekommt. 

Zu meinen Speakern die ich habe gibts entweder garkeine Ersatzteile, oder es sind Unikate oder die Teile sind so selten und Teuer das es kaum einer bezahlen kann / will weils ja "nur" alte Lautsprecher sind.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juni 2015)

Home

[url]http://www.akustikpeiter.de/index.php/cat/c28_Recone-Kits.html
[/URL]


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Dett brauch ich nicht, den ersten kann ich Lautsprecher Selbst Reconen, zweitens wenns meine Kompetenz übersteigt hab ich bekannte in der "Lautsprecher Manufaktur" die auch noch um die Ecke ist. 
Willkommen auf der Startseite

Aendert aber nichts an der Tatsache das es für meine Lautsprecher eben kein Ersatz gibt, meine aeltesten Lautsprecher sind 54 jahre alt ! 

Drum ist meine Wohnung eben No Go für Kinder


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juni 2015)

Können die Lautsprecher von denen überhaupt Musik und Gesang in "Hochdeutsch" wiedergeben ? ....


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Können die Lautsprecher von denen überhaupt Musik und Gesang in "Hochdeutsch" wiedergeben ? ....



Nur mit rollenden R


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Drum ist meine Wohnung eben No Go für Kinder



Die lasse ich eh nicht in meine Wohnung 
Bin mal gespannt, wann meine zwei Main Coons mir die unteren Treiber meiner Little Princess zerfetzen


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Oha 
Main Coons sind aber auch super schöne Katzen und vorallem so riesig haett ich auch gerne, aber da ich eh weis das ich sie nicht artgerecht halten könnte genauso wie Kinder  Hab ich mich entschieden lieber keine kinder und keine tiere dafür aber nen großen Maennerspielplatz aus meiner Wohnung zu machen.

Birgt nur ein problem, es kommen mir zwar keine Kinder in die Wohnung, dafür kommen die ganzen Vaeter ohne Kinder um bei mir zu spielen 

Und hier ein paar Neuinvestitionen von Sonntag für mein Spielplatz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wer kommt drauf was ich da habe


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Dieses Schutzgedöhns beeinflusst aber auch den Klang, für mich is das zeug ohnehin No Go und es gibt viele Lautsprecher die das auch erst garnicht haben.
> Kinder kommen aber auch erst garnicht in meine Bude weder eigene noch von Freunden oder Bekannten. Wenn ich mir vorstell das mir jemand am Stroker rumfingert ..... ich würd mir wohl das Lieblingspielzeug schnappen von demjenigen und es auch ganz langsam zerstören



Wenn ich höre nehm ich die auch ab 

Bei mir gibt es zwei "Arten" von Musikhören. Nebenbei beim Arbeiten/Lernen mp3s, da bleiben die drauf. Oder eben zurücklehnen, entspannen, und ne CD einlegen - da kommen die ab.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Dafür hab ich mehrere Anlagen *lach*


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2015)

wo hast du die kisten denn geklaut?


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich hab die vom Frauenhofer Institut IGD Darmstadt dort wurden diese FullHD 3D Beamer ! an einer HeyeWall mit 35Mpix eingesetzt, und die Heyewall samt den 24 Beamern ist nun in mein Besitz übergewechselt nachdem Digital Image dieses System dem Frauenhofer Institut überlassen hat und ich das teil dennen abgekauft hab.  Das einzige was ich nicht bekommen habe sind die Shutterbrillen und der Emitter, die man aber Kaufen kann und Emitter und 2 Shutter brillen kosten grad mal 1000€, wenn man bedenkt das einer dieser Beamer einen Neupreis von 34000€ hatte sind die 1000€ für die Brille und den Emitter nen klacks.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juni 2015)

Mach Dir doch mal den Spaß und klemme die ganze Anlage an einen Extra-Zähler .....


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Die ganze Anlage laesst sich nicht an einem normalen Hausanschluss anschliesen  Mit der kompletten steuerung und allem was man braucht das die Heyewall fuktioniert brauch die Anlage um die 12-13KW.  Die Heyewall ist mir aber recht egal, interessanter eher das die Beamer samt Steuerung auch eine Cave ermöglichen. Und für ne FullHD Cave brauch ich nur 4 dieser Beamer samt PC´s und 5.1 Anlage komm ich so dann auf knapp 4KW Stromverbrauch, das bekomm ich mit 2 Phasen noch hingebogen daheim.
 Aber abgesehen von der Cave wird auch einer als 3D Heimkino Beamer genommen.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2015)

Die Dinger darfst du sicherlich gut dämmen oder du musst mit Gehörschutz gucken 
Aber sehe ich richtig, dass du jetzt 24 Beamer bei dir rumstehen hast?


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2015)

Mal ein anderes Thema. Mein Little Princess stehen immernoch im MDF Kleidchen bei mir im Wohnzimmer.
Kann mir jemand ne Seite Empfehlen für vernünftiges Furnier? Habe das noch nie gemacht und plane schonmal ne Aufgabe für schlechtes Wetter.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juni 2015)

St drums - Furnier Zuschnitte


Bunt genug?


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2015)

Schon mal ein Anfang danke dir 
Jetzt noch etwas "schlichter" und ich bin zufrieden


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Die Dinger darfst du sicherlich gut dämmen oder du musst mit Gehörschutz gucken
> Aber sehe ich richtig, dass du jetzt 24 Beamer bei dir rumstehen hast?



Das ist das Geile, überhaupt nicht ! Die dinger sind 24db laut .... Die Beamer sind 24/7 Tauglich dafür ist der 120mm Rohranschluss unter anderem, und eben für den Betrieb als CAVE, im Normalbetrieb reichts vollkommen nen Silent 120er Lüfter oben drauf zu schnallen, drinnen sitzten nochmal 2 80er SuperSilent Lüfter welche die Lampe und den DLP runterkühlt.  Ich hab eine Kiste jetzt 4 Stunden laufen lassen, das ding ist viel viel leiser als mein NEC im Silent Mode.  Die leuts die diesen Beamer entwickelt haben, die haben sich was dabei gedacht, und nebenbei den Innovationspreis mit dem Geraet gewonnen weil es ein paar entwicklungen in sich traegt die es so bis dato nicht gab oder gibt. Silberleinwand faellt weg, Regenbogeneffekt faellt weg, Flimmern faellt weg, und das ding hat kein helligkeitsverlust.

Und ja ich hab 24 von den Teilen, im moment stehen 5 in meinem Wohnzimmer und 19 sind in meinem Lager / Werkstatt sicher verstaut.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2015)

DLP und kein Regenbogeneffekt? Halte ich für gewagt 
Ich habe zu Hause einen 65er Plasma, ansonsten hätte ich direkt zugeschlagen. Wobei ich kenne einen, der würde eventuell einen abnehmen, wobei ich bezweifle, dass ihr euch mit dem Preis treffen würdet.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Null Regenbogen effekt, ich war genauso skeptisch da ich ne abneigung gegen DLP hab, ich hatte so viel schon getestet. Aber das ding wie gesagt es hat Innovationspreise gewonnen, es hat kein Normales Farbrad es hat ein extrem schnell drehendes 8 Segment Farbrad ( Grundfarben + Weiß ) und unter anderem dadurch kein Regenbogeneffekt.  Was da an entwicklung drinne steckt ist wahnsinn, wurde 2007 am Frauenhofer Institut entwickelt das Teil, ich hab die Paper dazu. Cube3DÂ² - Ein Single Chip DLP Stereo Projektor 

Wenn das ding auch nur ansatzweise Regenbogeneffekte haette und co würde dieses System kaum in Laboren für die Forschung eingesetzt. 
Hier mal ne kleine Liste von Firmen welche ein Cave System haben von Digital Image mit diesen Beamern :

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]APSS
          Adidas [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
          Airbus 
          Bauhaus Universität Weimar
          [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Bosch
          Boehringer
          Brose
          Brötje Automation
          Bitmanagement
          BP 
          BTU Cottbus
          Charamel
          Daimler Chrysler
          Delmia 
          Dt. Telekom T-mobile
          Dt. Telekom T-Systems
          Dt. Telekom Kabel Service
          ETH Zürich
          Icem/PTC 
          FH Lüneburg
          FH München
          FH Konstanz[/FONT]​   
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FH          Westschweiz
        FH Wedel
        [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FU          Berlin
        Fraunhofer Karlsruhe
        Fraunhofer IGD[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
        FAG/INA
        GNR Resound
        Immersion [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
        JVC
        Thyssen Krupp AG 
        TU Braunschweig
        TU Graz 
        Liesegang 
        msc
        nVidia 
        Porsche 
        Projectiondesign 
        RTT Realtime AG
        Tarakos 
        Universität Bonn
        Universität Graz
        Volkswagen AG 
        VRLOGIC[/FONT]



Ich weis auch noch garnicht wie ich das mit verkaufen mache wenn überhaupt. Muss ich mal mit meinem Steuerberater reden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Die ganze Anlage laesst sich nicht an einem normalen Hausanschluss anschliesen  Mit der kompletten steuerung und allem was man braucht das die Heyewall fuktioniert brauch die Anlage um die 12-13KW.  Die Heyewall ist mir aber recht egal, interessanter eher das die Beamer samt Steuerung auch eine Cave ermöglichen. Und für ne FullHD Cave brauch ich nur 4 dieser Beamer samt PC´s und 5.1 Anlage komm ich so dann auf knapp 4KW Stromverbrauch, das bekomm ich mit 2 Phasen noch hingebogen daheim.
> Aber abgesehen von der Cave wird auch einer als 3D Heimkino Beamer genommen.


Du hast Tonnen von Elektrogeräten und nur nen 2 Phasen Hausanschluss?  Ich dachte immer das nen 400V 3 Phasen Anschluss Standard wäre. Zumindest habe ich das noch bei keinem Haus anders gesehen.

Ich würde da erstmal nen dickeren Anschluss beantragen.  ...mit der Begründung das du sonst kein TV auf deinem Beamer gucken kannst... ...musst ja nicht schreiben das du 24 Stück hast.


----------



## soth (30. Juni 2015)

Wer redet von zweiphasigem Hausanschluss? Das Zimmer wird wohl mit einem 16 A Automaten abgesichert sein.



BigBubby schrieb:


> DLP und kein Regenbogeneffekt? Halte ich für gewagt


Was soll daran gewagt sein? Es gibt gibt zig DLP Beamer ohne Regenbogeneffekt, dafür gibt es sogar mehrere Ansätze.
Ob dafür ein Farbrad ausreicht ist fraglich, mit genug Geschwindigkeit und Segmenten kann man den Effekt aber sehr gut minimieren, bzw. für die allermeisten unsichtbar machen..

JVC und Projectdesign stehen sich die Dinger wohl mal zum Spaß/Interesse gekauft, die haben/hatten selbst ausreichend Erfahrung in diesem Bereich.


Solltest du gewillt sein einen Projektor abzugeben schreib mich mal an. Das Dokument wäre auch interessant.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hab 3 Phasen mit jeweils 63A, aber eben nur 3 Phasen bei mir in der Bude und das reicht eben nicht ich braeuchte für alle mehr als 12KW  Mal abgesehen davon soll ich da Haus der Nachbarn als Projektionsflaeche nehmen oder was ? *g*  Ich könnts aber in der Werkstatt aufbauen  
Die Stadtwerke waren eh schon skeptisch bei meinen Stromverbrauch 


@Soth die Grundtechnik der Beamer ist von ProjectDesign bzw jetz Barco


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Nachbarhaus wäre doch mal was... Schön vom Balkon "Heimatfilme" mit adäquater PA-Anlage schauen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich hab 3 Phasen mit jeweils 63A, aber eben nur 3 Phasen bei mir in der Bude und das reicht eben nicht ich braeuchte für alle mehr als 12KW  Mal abgesehen davon soll ich da Haus der Nachbarn als Projektionsflaeche nehmen oder was ? *g*  Ich könnts aber in der Werkstatt aufbauen
> Die Stadtwerke waren eh schon skeptisch bei meinen Stromverbrauch


3 Phasen mit 63A reicht doch aber dicke...  Wenn ich da nicht grade nen Denkfehler drin hab...


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Die Bildquali is nur extrem beschissen weil die Waende zu rauh sind, ist ja nicht so das ich das noch nie gemacht haette  Auserdem die Objektive die da drauf sind  sind für sowas komplett ungeeignet . Wobei man von Projectdesign die Objektive auf diese Beamer bauen kann.

@TheBadfrag der Denkfehler ist das nachm Stromzaehler nur 16A pro Phase zu verfügung stehen  Alles andere waere nicht zulaessig.


----------



## soth (30. Juni 2015)

Die Technik kommt von Projectdesign, das erklärt einiges.

... aber niemand verbietet ein Zimmer mit mehreren Leitungen zu versorgen  Geschrieben aus einem Raum der mit 4 Automaten abgesichert ist


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2015)

Soth, warum hast du denn deinen Rechner in der Küche stehen 

edit: ich dachte mir schon, dass das ding wie ein Barco aussieht.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hab auch 2 Automaten im fürs Wohnzimmer, sonst könnte ich meine Subwoofer Endstufe nicht anschalten wenn 2 PC´s und der AVR Laufen  

Also Optisch ist das ding komplett selbst "entwickelt", lediglich am Objektiv kann man noch erkennen das dahinter Barco Technik steckt. Aehnlichkeit von Barco Geraeten zu meinem sind aber auch nicht zufaellig, es ist nur umgedreht, das die Barco geraete aehnlichkeit haben mit meinem weil dieser das "Vorbild" ist / war. 
Die Technik stammt aus der F Serie der Simulationsprojektoren von Projectdesign / Barco, hab grad mit Herrn Dr. Ing. Zink Telefoniert einer der Entwickler, der war so lieb und hat mir sogar grad das Handbuch zukommen lassen und ein paar nette Infos gegeben.


----------



## soth (30. Juni 2015)

BigBubby, "leider" falsch, 3 Automaten sind auf Steckdosen verteilt und am letzten hängt das Licht  Die Küche befindet sich nicht einmal auf demselben Stockwerk.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Die Bildquali is nur extrem beschissen weil die Waende zu rauh sind, ist ja nicht so das ich das noch nie gemacht haette  Auserdem die Objektive die da drauf sind  sind für sowas komplett ungeeignet . Wobei man von Projectdesign die Objektive auf diese Beamer bauen kann.
> 
> @TheBadfrag der Denkfehler ist das nachm Stromzaehler nur 16A pro Phase zu verfügung stehen  Alles andere waere nicht zulaessig.


Und warum habe ich dann hier ne 32A Installation?  Alle Schuko mit 16A, 16A CEE und 32A CEE. Die Stromzähler sind auch richtige Klopper... 2 Meiner Kumples wohnen in alten Industriegebäuden umgebaut zum Wohnhaus. Die haben auch 32A. Wurde alles von einem Elektriker Meister installiert und abgenommen. Warum sollte das verboten sein?

...was ich dazu sagen muss wir wohnen alle in einem Mischgebiet Wohn/Industrie da sind ja auch glaub ich höhere Störeinflüsse auf das Netz erlaubt.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute! Mal wieder eine Frage an euch!
Ich benutze ja aufm Desktop die Abacus C-Box 2. Die reicht mir aber nun nicht mehr und ich will mir zusätzlich größere Boxen holen. Diese werden logischerweise nicht aufm Schreibtisch platziert.

Dachte evtl. an die hier:

Bowers & Wilkins 686 S2 Esche Schwarz Stück - hifiboehm Shop - Fernseher von Samsung und Loewe, HIFI von Bose, Beats und Sonos und Haushalsgeräte von Miele & co

oder die:

Bowers & Wilkins 685 S2 Esche Schwarz Stück - hifiboehm Shop - Fernseher von Samsung und Loewe, HIFI von Bose, Beats und Sonos und Haushalsgeräte von Miele & co

Wird vermutlich eh noch ein Subwoofer nötig, oder? Dann kann ich ja auf die 10 Hz tiefer der größeren Box verzichten und die 686 nehmen, oder?

Und was wäre denn ein guter Receiver dafür? Mit Receivern kenn ich mich einfach mal gar nicht aus.
Würde nen CD-Player (muss auch noch besorgt werden) und den PC als zweite Quelle anschließen wollen.
Fernseher weiß ich noch nicht, aber vllt. auch. 

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps!


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juni 2015)

Zum Beispiel:
Yamaha R-N500 silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Mal wieder eine Frage an euch!
> Ich benutze ja aufm Desktop die Abacus C-Box 2. Die reicht mir aber nun nicht mehr und ich will mir zusätzlich größere Boxen holen. Diese werden logischerweise nicht aufm Schreibtisch platziert.
> 
> Dachte evtl. an die hier:
> ...



Ich würde trotz Sub die größere Box nehmen, damit man tiefer trennen kann. Das klingt meistens besser.

Was für einen AVR brauchst du denn? Budget? Features? Kommen da noch mehr Geräte wie Bluray Player oder PS4 oder sowas in der Art? Wenn du den ein wenig behalten willst, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall einen mit HDMI 2.0 und HDCP 2.2 kaufen sonst guckst du in die Röhre.  Dann kommt bei kopiergeschützten Inhalten nämlich kein Bild oder Ton.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Juni 2015)

Ne, keine PS4 und kein Blu Ray Player. Höchstens ein TV vielleicht. Aber das auch nur, wenn nach dem Umzug ins neue WG-Zimmer überhaupt ein TV-Anschluss vorhanden ist 
Features? Nix besonderes. Einfach nur Anschluss für die Boxen, PC und CD-Player.


----------



## Invisiblo (30. Juni 2015)

Moin! 

Ich hab mir ein neues Headset geholt und mich nun auch zum ersten Mal mit dem Treiber meiner Trust 5.1 Soundkarte auseinandergesetzt. Gibt es zufällig irgendwo ein Tutorial, dass einem die Fremdsprache Soundtechnik erklärt?  

Also was heißt zB Systemeingang 2/4/6/8 CH und was ist ein DSP-Modus? Und ich kann im Treiber einen 7.1 Virtual Speaker Shifter anschalten, allerdings bin ich unsicher, ob dann tatsächlich 7.1 simuliert wird, oder einfach nur alles lauter ist. 

Wäre über grundlegende Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Juli 2015)

Systemeingang ist idR das, was reingeht in die Karte. Also z.B. Stereo oder 5.1. Entsprechen 2 oder 6 Kanäle. 
Nicht speziell die Karte, da ich nicht kenne, aber allgemein: Man kann dann waehlen wie der Ausgang aussehen soll z.b. Stereo, 5.1 oder eben virtueller surround Sound. Je nach Kombination wird dann umgerechnet. Gibst du z.b. Eingang Stereo und Ausgang 5.1 an, dann werden die zwei eingaenge auf fuenf ausgaenge hochgerechnet. Nimmt man aber zwei eingaenge obwohl 5.1 reingeht, wird es falsch, da die karte nur front l&r nehmen wird und den Rest ignoriert. Folge sind z.b. Keine stimmen. Umgekehrt, wenn man 6 kanaele auswaehlt aber nur Stereo kommt und Ausgang 5.1 wird das auch nicht hochgerechnet. Maximal subwoofer wird extra angespielt. Aber idR ist Stereo upsampling zu 5.1 sowieso nicht gut, weshalb man meist Eingang 6 kanaele waehlt und Ausgang wie immer das, was man da hat. Bei kopfhoerer dann optional noch die raumklangsimulation. Diese wuerde ich bei Film und Musik dann aber deaktivieren, da sie den Ton verzerrt.


----------



## Invisiblo (1. Juli 2015)

D.h. ich müsste jedesmal, wenn ich von Musik auf ein Spiel wechsele o.Ä. die Kanalanzahl im Treiber umstellen?

Mein Headset kann nur Stereo, 7.1 wird lediglich simuliert. Würdest du dann schlichtweg 2 Eingänge/2 Ausgänge empfehlen? Und muss ich beim virtuellen 7.1 auf mehrere Ausgänge "hochschalten"?


----------



## BigBubby (1. Juli 2015)

Jaein. Das liegt ganz dran was man will.

In deinem Fall würde ich folgendes einstellen:

Eingang 6 oder 8 Kanäle (macht da keinen unterschied, außer ein Spiel würde theoretisch 8 Kanäle ausgeben. 6 ist aber meist das Maximum. Oft nur 2)

Ausgang Stereo/2 Kanäle/Kopfhörer (je nachdem wie es bei dir heißt)

Wenn du dann mal die Simulation ausprobieren willst, kannst du virtuelles 7.1 dazuschalten. Das ist aber nur für Spiele empfehlenswert. Ansonsten bleib einfach bei Stereo.


----------



## dekay55 (3. Juli 2015)

Falls sich jemand noch für die Beamergeschichte interessiert, im Heimkino Bilderthread hab ich mal nen Bild vom Innenleben veröffentlicht


----------



## BigBubby (3. Juli 2015)

Muss ich den Thread jetzt suchen, oder schenkst du uns noch einen Link?


----------



## soth (3. Juli 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...der-heimkino-bilderthread-22.html#post7521445


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juli 2015)

So nun bin ich mal dazu gekommen meine neuen MB Quart mal auszutest und gegen meine neuen Harman Kardon zu testen, 

Schon interessant, der Höreindruck sagt das die Harman Kardon viel Tiefer kommen obwohl das Regal Lautsprecher sind mit nem 13er Bass allerdings neigen die Harman Kardon da schon sehr zum dröhnen wenn sie nicht perfekt aufgestellt sind, Die MBQuart spielen zwar auch Tief aber sie neigen nie zum dröhnen oder brummeln, der Bass ist so knochentrocken und drückt in der Brust das ist eine wahre freude der Mittelton bereich ist ebenso knallig trocken aber Sauber und Praezise abgestimmt, der Hochtonbereich dagegen nunja sehr gedaempft, das Ferrofluid in den Kalotten ist schon zu zaeh geworden, die geb ich jetzt zur Lautsprechermanufaktur damit die mir neues Ferrofluid reinmachen, hab jetzt mal paar andere MBquart Kalotten reingebaut die nahezu die gleichen TSP haben, gott ich bin begeistert ich hab die Chassis noch nie so gut klingen hören, man würde niemals erraten das diese Chassis nicht ab werk verbaut sind. Die Alu Kalotten werd ich wohl auch nicht mehr reinbauen sondern sobald sie revisioniert sind einlagern, die sind naemlich super selten im funktionierenden zustand.


----------



## isnicable (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mein PC Soundtechnisch etwas umzurüsten. Zur Zeit ist da noch ein Logitech 5.1 system dran (als schüler braucht man es günstig und 5.1 klang damals "cool" ^^) . Mittlerweile kann ich aber ein paar Euro mehr für solche Sachen ausgeben.  Ich hab vor mein PC mit einer veernünftigen Soundkarte aufzurüsten, da habe ich mir jetzt die ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus bestellt. Als nächstest sollen ein Paar Lautsprecher her. Hatte da die M-Audio BX5 D2 (meinungen?) ins Auge gefasst. Schön wäre es noch wenn ich dafür irgendwo  eine Wandhalterung herbekomme. Hab bei google nix gefunde :/ . Ist bei den M-Audio BX5 D2 ein extra Sub notwendig oder geben die vernünftigen Bass von sich?


----------



## dekay55 (7. Juli 2015)

isnic schrieb:


> M-Audio BX5 D2 ein extra Sub notwendig oder geben die vernünftigen Bass von sich?



Ich möchte die frage mit einer gegenfrage beantworten : 

Nimm drei Menschen, einen Schwerhörigen, und jemand mit Tinitus und jemand der Normal hört. 
Steck sie in einen Raum mit einem Subwoofer, jag 100db in den Raum bei 50hz 
Jetzt fragst du alle in dem Raum, brauch ich mehr Bass oder ist das Vernünftig gewesen? 
Der Schwerhörige sagt dir hab nur leise was gehört = Geht so 
Der mit Tinitus sagt dir, viel zu laut das hat nur gedröhnt is scheise = Viel zu viel Bass 
Der mit dem Normalen gehör wird dir sagen =  Geiler Bass 
Und wenn ich noch mitmachen würde meine Antwort = Dabischer Test der nix aussagt ob der Woofer bei dir daheim was bringt oder nur scheppert und dröhnt *g* 

Die gegenfrage könnte man ausweiten wenn man noch Altersgruppen mit einbezieht denn mit dem alter hörst du manche frequenzen schlechter, manche besser. 

Anders gesagt, je mehr leute du fragst desto mehr verschiedene Antworten wirst du bekommen, aber keine einzige kann dir beantworten ob die Speaker für DICH einen vernünftigen Bass machen.

Oder man formuliert die frage um, nimm einen Menschen mit guten Gehör, nimm 3 absolut gleiche Lautsprecher, einen stellst in nen 5qm Raum, den anderen in nen 10qm Raum, und einen in nen 20qm Raum.  Der Mensch wird merken, in jedem Raum klingt der Bass absolut unterschiedlich 

Nun sollte deine Frage beantwortet sein hoffe ich. 

Wenn nicht dann die simple stupide Antwort. 
Woher sollen wir das wissen ob die Speaker dir genug Bass bieten, wir kennen weder dein Hörempfinden, deine Musikrichtung, deine Raeumlichkeiten und andere Physikalische faktoren die den Klangeindruck beinflussen.


----------



## isnicable (7. Juli 2015)

^^ 
ok danke für die ausführliche Antwort.   Ich  bin im Thema Audio Technik nicht wirklich erfahren. Was man vll auch an meiner "unklugen" Fragstellung gemerkt hat. 
Ich bin nicht schwerhörig und hab auch kein Tinitus  . Ich würde mich eher zu den Normalos zählen, wobei ich diesen Bass "Brei" (did you knwo what i mean?  ) nicht mehr hören kann. Ich bin auch nicht einer von diesen "iCH BRAUCHE MEHR BASS"-Typen.
Räumlichkeiten: 16qm großes Wg Zimmer  |  Musikrichtungen :  gibs eine Kategorie die "Quer Beet" heißt ^^ ,  Hardstyle höre ich jetzt z.B. eher weniger. 

Die Frage die mir sich stellt: 
Wie sieht es mit Preis/leistungs verhältniss aus? 
Was muss ich mindestens ausgeben damit sich das auch lohnt?  Ich brauch kein sub nur um einen zu haben. Es soll auch nach Bass klingen und nicht nach irgendwelchen Matsch.  

ich hoffe ich konnte mich irgenwie verständlich ausdrücken.  

// meinungen Erfahrungen zu den M-Audio BX5 D2 ?


----------



## dekay55 (7. Juli 2015)

Im grunde bleibt die Antwort die gleiche, Ich würde an deiner stelle die M-Audio mal nehmen, ins das Zimmer stellen und diverse Basslastige lieder durchgehen, evt schauen was man noch durch optimierung rausholen kann ( Platzaendern, Laufzeitkorrektur, BR Rohr Daempfen, DSP zuschalten ) und DANN kannst du dir die frage stellen, will ich nen Subwoofer / brauch ich nen Woofer und wenn ja für was ? Dann würd ich nochmal so 300-400€ mindestens zur seite legen für nen Woofer.


----------



## isnicable (7. Juli 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Im grunde bleibt die Antwort die gleiche, Ich würde an deiner stelle die M-Audio mal nehmen, ins das Zimmer stellen und diverse Basslastige lieder durchgehen, evt schauen was man noch durch optimierung rausholen kann ( Platzaendern, Laufzeitkorrektur, BR Rohr Daempfen, DSP zuschalten ) und DANN kannst du dir die frage stellen, will ich nen Subwoofer / brauch ich nen Woofer und wenn ja für was ? Dann würd ich nochmal so 300-400€ mindestens zur seite legen für nen Woofer.



werd ich so mal machen.


----------



## dekay55 (15. Juli 2015)

Kleine Rückmeldung von meiner Beamergeschichte. Ich habs nun geschaft die Steuerung so umzuprogramieren das sie auch als Standalone laufen und auch mit 3D vorzugsweise Shuttertechnik, aber das nebensache, hab heute das erste mal einen in Betrieb genommen, als erstes passierte    dann   und dann 

Mein Bild dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht. Projektionsflaeche 25 Meter ! Entfernung 25 Meter, als Leinwand dienen ein paar Büsche und Baume und nen stück Parkplatz unten am Bild ..... Auflösung ist im moment noch FullHD@120hz, leider kann das meine Kamera nicht wiedergeben aber das Bild ist soweit es die Projektsionsflaeche zulaesst geschochen scharf ..... Bei nem hellen Bild ist das auch wirklich Tag hell, leider ist da meine Cam total überfordert und schafts nicht nen Bild zu machen davon.  

Das hier ist quer über die Strasse 3 Haeuser weiter .... ca 15m 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Juli 2015)

Mhh. Mal nen Test im Autokino starten....? (Nimm ausreichend dimensionierte Batterien zur Stromversorgung mit....


----------



## dekay55 (15. Juli 2015)

Naechstes Wochenende gehts aufs Land zu nem Kumpel mit 4 von den Beamern, da hab ich ne Scheune mit mindestens 9*9m Weißer Wand und nen Drehstrom anschluss  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soth (15. Juli 2015)

Naja, man erkennt ... das man nichts erkennt


----------



## Norkzlam (15. Juli 2015)

Hi,
Ich habe eine kleine, vermutlich dumme, Frage, die kein eigenes Thema rechtfertigt.
Ich habe einen Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro ( iirc 250 Ohm) und ein MSI Z87 G45 Gaming. Das Mainboard hat einen Kopfhörerverstärker. 
Muss ich, um von diesem Verstärker zu profitieren, den Kopfhörer hinten am Board anschließen oder funktioniert das ganze auch am Frontpanel?


----------



## Icedaft (15. Juli 2015)

Gibt die Beschreibung vom Board nichts her?


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Juli 2015)

Kannst Du es nicht einfach ausprobieren? Sollte man auf jeden Fall hören können, sollte eins der beiden Anschlüsse nicht mit dem Kopfhörerverstärker versorgt werden.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Juli 2015)

Für die, die gerne mal was neues ausprobieren:

Resonessence Labs Herus: A Tiny Little Wonder | Headphone.Guru


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte euch mal vor dem Kundendienst von Beyerdynamic, vor allem in Verbindung mit Alternate als Händler warnen!

Die Kabel meines Custom One Pro und meines Custom Headset Gears sind gleichzeitig kaputt gegangen. Schlechte Steckerqualität, ist ja ein bekanntes Problem bei BD.
Daraufhin habe ich mich bei BD gemeldet. Unfreundlich hatte man mir geschrieben, dass ich die Versandkosten übernehmen müsse.

Das habe ich nicht eingesehen und versucht bei Alternate über die Gewährleistung alles abzuwickeln.
Leider musste ich Kopfhörer mitsamt kompletten Inhalt für das 20 Euro Kabel einschicken. (Da gibts Unternehmen wie Logitech/Arctic, die einen sofort einen Ersatzartikel schicken!)

Insgesamt hat es 5 Wochen gedauert, bis ich meine Kopfhörer wieder hatte. Immerhin mit meinem neuen Kabel.

Eben habe ich die dreiste E-Mail bekommen, dass das Kabel des Custom Headset Gears nicht repariert werden kann 
und es keinen Austauschartikel gäbe. Daher möchte man mir den Zeitwert (50% des Kaufpreises) erstatten ().
Verschickt habe ich das Paket übrigens vor 6 Wochen. Es halt also 6 Wochen gedauert, um mir mitzuteilen,
dass der Artikel nicht repariert und nicht ausgetauscht werden kann. Trotz 20 Jahre Ersatzteilgarantie UND sofortige Lieferverfügbarkeit
laut Alternate Seite  Das müsst ihr euch mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen! So dreist war noch kein Kundendienst zu mir! 


P.S: Nein, nicht nur Alternate ist Schuld an der ganzen Misere, sondern die Teile wurden zu Beyerdynamic zur Reperatur geschickt!


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Juli 2015)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Es halt also 6 Wochen gedauert, um mir mitzuteilen,
> dass der Artikel nicht repariert und nicht ausgetauscht werden kann. Trotz 20 Jahre Ersatzteilgarantie UND sofortige Lieferverfügbarkeit
> laut Alternate Seite  Das müsst ihr euch mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen! So dreist war noch kein Kundendienst zu mir!
> 
> ...



Wo steht denn das mit den 20 Jahren auf der Alternate-Seite?


----------



## max310kc (17. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte irgendwo hat Bayer mal mit der Ersatzteilgrantie geworben, hat also nichts mit Alternate zu tun.

Schon lustig, dass es angeblich kein Austauschkabel fürs HeadsetGear geben soll, im Ersatzteilshop lässts sich ja ganz normal bestelln


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Juli 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das mit den 20 Jahren auf der Alternate-Seite?



Bei Alternate nicht, Beyerdynamic aber (wo es ja zur Reperatur geschickt wurde)




max310kc schrieb:


> Ich dachte irgendwo hat Bayer mal mit der Ersatzteilgrantie geworben, hat also nichts mit Alternate zu tun.
> 
> Schon lustig, dass es angeblich kein Austauschkabel fürs HeadsetGear geben soll, im Ersatzteilshop lässts sich ja ganz normal bestelln




Nicht nur da, siehe hier:


https://www.alternate.de/Beyerdynam...171899?campaign=Mikrofon/Beyerdynamic/1171899


----------



## dekay55 (18. Juli 2015)

Man möge mir ein leztes mal bitte das OT gelaber verzeihen und ein leztes mal eine Rückmeldung an die neugierigen mit den Beamern geben, funzen alle die dinger   ich werd mich allerdings auch von ein paar trennen müssen *zwinker* 
Noch 3 Bildchen die nich ganz so OT sind, man erkennt schlieslich meine "Soundanlage" die am PC angeschlossen ist 

Hab mal ein wenig mit den Netzwerk Features rumgespielt da man die Beamer ja auch in Reihe oder zu ner Matrix zusammenschalten kann. Ich versuche mich grad am Matrix betrieb, im moment mit 6 Beamern wie man auf dem Bild sieht allerdings ohne 3D dazu fehlen mir 3 Patchkabel fürs Netzwerk , einer wirft das Bild bei den anderen 5 habe ich die Lampe ausgeschaltet ( kann man bei jedem Beamer seperat nochmal an und ausschalten im Betrieb )  Das gezeigte Bild ist von einem der Beamer, allerdings grad so provisorisch mal hingestellt ohne was einzustellen daher noch etwas unscharf, bin auf jeden fall zufrieden, hab mal einen Testweise 18 Stunden am Stück laufen lassen bei den Temperaturen ( bei 26°c Zimmer Temp ) er war nach wie vor flüsterleise und die Temperatur im grünen bereich. Der Perfekte Heimkino Beamer wenn man die Lampe auf 200W stellt ( ist verstellbar auf 200, 250, 300W ) Wenn man die Lampe auf 300Watt stellt und den 3D Modus mit Polarisation waehlt dann hat man trotzdem ein weitaus helleres Bild als ich es von anderen Heimkino Beamern gewohnt bin, das gleiche bei Shuttertechnik.
 Aber auch der Perfekte Puplic Viewing Beamer weil er so ein geiles 15m Bild zaubern kann bei Abenddaemmerung  
Genug gelabert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Juli 2015)

FiiO haben jetzt In Ears im Programm und sie basteln am X7 Player mit Android, WLAN und DSD128 etc. Android soll mindestens Lollipop sein, wenn nicht sogar M


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Juli 2015)

Erinnern gewaltig an die Dunu DN-Titan 1 Dynamic IEM Earphones with Top of the: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Juli 2015)

Die lassen die sogar bei Dunu bauen 

Edit: grad nen Review zu den Dunu gefunden.... sieht verdächtig gleich aus


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Juli 2015)

Auf den Produktbildern bei FiiO ist sogar noch Dunu in den InEars eingraviert/eingestanzt ^^

Wenn der günstiger als das original ist wieso nicht ^^


----------



## Aldrearic (18. Juli 2015)

Auf den Fiio X7 bin ich mal gespannt. Hatte Heute den Hifiman HM901, Astel & Kern 100,120 und 240 getestet. Unterschiede sind nicht mal so gravierend, dass sich ein Preisunterschied von 2000 Euro überhaupt lohnt. 
Angeblich soll der X7 nur einen MSD Slot besitzen.

Der Hifiman He400i erweitert nun meine Kopfhörer Sammlung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Juli 2015)

irgendwie reizt es mich einen Shure SE535 zu kaufen. Wenn er wirklich so gut ist, würde ich den mit meinen DT990 refinanzieren. Was sagt ihr dazu? Alternativen? Abnehmbare Kabel wären gut. Ich hab für meinen SE215 schon das von FiiO.
Brauch ne breite Bühne, da ich den auch am Desktop für Filme und Spiele nutzen will. Der 990 hat ja ne super Ortung


----------



## sh4sta (31. Juli 2015)

Hi,

möchte nicht nen Extra Thread aufmachen für meine kurze Frage. Ich überlege mir die ASUS Xonar Essence STX II 7.1 zu holen. Das Verbindungskabel(IDE???), zwischen der Soundkarte und der Erweiterungskarte geht Optisch mal gar nicht...jetzt die Frage, gibt es schönere und vorallem kürzere alternativen dazu? Ist das ein normales IDE Kabel, das man nach belieben austauschen kann?


greetz


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2015)

Das Kabel ist eine Spezialanfertigung. Das müsstest du selber bauen. Wenn die Karten direkt untereinander verbaut werden, was stört dich da an dem Kabel?


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. August 2015)

hab den Shure 535 erhalten und irgendwie enttäuscht von der Leistung. Ich teste aber weiter um mir ein genaues Urteil bilden zu können


----------



## sh4sta (1. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist eine Spezialanfertigung. Das müsstest du selber bauen. Wenn die Karten direkt untereinander verbaut werden, was stört dich da an dem Kabel?




Die Optik   aber Danke schon mal für die Antwort 


greetz


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2015)

Wenn die Länge das zulässt könnt man aber trotzdem die Adern des Flachbandes vereinzeln, das Ganze etwas verdrehen und einen Schlauch drum herum machen.


----------



## sh4sta (2. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn die Länge das zulässt könnt man aber trotzdem die Adern des Flachbandes vereinzeln, das Ganze etwas verdrehen und einen Schlauch drum herum machen.




Yo, denke das ich irgendwie sowas dann machen werde. Dafür muss ich aber erst mal die SoKa dann da haben. Dauert zwar noch ein Weilchen, aber wenn es soweit ist, werd ich bestimmt mal nen Bild vom Endergebnis machen.  Hab hier im Forum auch nen Thread zum IDE Kabel sleeven gefunden, wenn das bei dem Kabel auch funzt wäre das auch ne Möglichkeit. 


greetz


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2015)

Wenn das Flachband eine reine 1zu1 Verbindung liefert und du das Rastermaß ausmisst könntest du auch durchaus was passendes bei Conrad o.Ä. finden. Normal macht sich kein Hersteller die Mühe einen wirklich neuen Verbinder für sowas zu entwickeln.


----------



## sh4sta (2. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn das Flachband eine reine 1zu1 Verbindung liefert und du das Rastermaß ausmisst könntest du auch durchaus was passendes bei Conrad o.Ä. finden. Normal macht sich kein Hersteller die Mühe einen wirklich neuen Verbinder für sowas zu entwickeln.




Ich hoffe es. Habe auch mal hier im ASUS Support Forum einen Thread dazu aufgemacht. Mal schauen was der ASUS Support dazu sagen kann. 


greetz


----------



## BlackNeo (3. August 2015)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> hab den Shure 535 erhalten und irgendwie enttäuscht von der Leistung. Ich teste aber weiter um mir ein genaues Urteil bilden zu können


Kannst dir je mal den UE900 anschauen, wenn du sehr hellen, neutralen Sound magst.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. August 2015)

ich mags eher warm, wie meine SE215


----------



## Darkseth (4. August 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Kannst dir je mal den UE900 anschauen, wenn du sehr hellen, neutralen Sound magst.



Der ist nicht mal bisschen hell. Ich finde ihn sogar minimal warm.

Ein akg k701, dt 880, T90 empfinde ich als deutlich heller.


----------



## XyZaaH (4. August 2015)

War gestern im Saturn Wien, was sieht man dort: nen HD800  
Woran ist er angeschlossen? An deren Standard Kopfhörer Wand ohne ordentlichen DAC und KHV


----------



## semimasta (4. August 2015)

@XyZaaH

Warst du im Gerngross?
Als ich mir dort damals meine K701 gekauft hatte haben mich dort alle Verkäufer (bis auf einen Abteilungsleiter)
blöd angeschaut und die Augen verdreht als ich dort mit meinem KHV und Equip zum Probehören angekommen bin 
und denen gesagt habe das deren Soundverteiler zum testen/vergleichen solcher Kopfhörer nix taugt.
Ich wollte mich damals zwischen HD650 und K701 entscheiden (HD700 gab es damals noch nicht),
der AKG ist es dann geworden.

Der Abteilungsleiter war sehr nett, hat mir zugestimmt und ich konnte 
während dem Vergleich ein wenig mit ihm fachsimpeln wobei die anderen Mitarbeiter
ganz offensichtlich nur "Bahnhof" verstanden haben.

Am Ende konnte ich mit ihm den Preis sogar runterhandeln
 und war dann stolzer Besitzer des K701.

War eine ganz witzige Erfahrung.

Cya Yakup


----------



## BlackNeo (4. August 2015)

Bei Saturn und MM ist das halt leider meistens so. Da bin ich ganz froh, dass der Expert-Müller bei uns in der Nähe einen gesonderten HiFi-Bereich hat. Da steht als Testhardware für LS entweder ne Accuphase- oder ne T&A Flagship-Kette mit dem dicksten was man von den Herstellern bekommen kann. 

Und als ich das letzte mal spontan da war um mir ein zwei 3DS-Spiele zu kaufen hatten sie den HD800 an nem HDVD800 hängen, sogar in nem eigenen Hörraum. Aber das machen die wenigsten Händler.


----------



## soth (4. August 2015)

Als ich das letzte Mal in einer Hifi-Abteilung einer großen Elektronikkette war, hingen auch zwei HD800 rum, ordentlich angetrieben wurden sie auch. Einige andere interessante Kopfhörer gab es auch.


----------



## XyZaaH (4. August 2015)

Ka, war nur zum Urlaub dort, der Saturn war auf der Maria Hilfer Straße, kann schon sein dass das der war 
Wäre geil wenn ich mal einen finden würde an einem ordentlichen DAC und KHV wo man seine eigene Musik mitbringen kann


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. August 2015)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Der ist nicht mal bisschen hell. Ich finde ihn sogar minimal warm.
> 
> Ein akg k701, dt 880, T90 empfinde ich als deutlich heller.



Finde immer nur Berichte wo er relativ neutral beschrieben wird. Ich werde mir die Tage mal den InEar StageDiver SD-3 zukommen lassen. Thomann muss mir nur das Geld von dem Shure 535 wieder geben.  Zum Vergleich hol ich mir den Fischer Amps FA-4 E XB dazu.


----------



## Aldrearic (4. August 2015)

Ich hab neulich mein Verstärker mitgenommen, dumm geglotzt haben die auch.



XyZaaH schrieb:


> War gestern im Saturn Wien, was sieht man dort: nen HD800
> Woran ist er angeschlossen? An deren Standard Kopfhörer Wand ohne ordentlichen DAC und KHV



Ich glaub ich hätte losgeheult und die  zusammengeschissen.



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Bei Saturn und MM ist das halt leider meistens so. Da bin ich ganz froh, dass der Expert-Müller bei uns in der Nähe einen gesonderten HiFi-Bereich hat. Da steht als Testhardware für LS entweder ne Accuphase- oder ne T&A Flagship-Kette mit dem dicksten was man von den Herstellern bekommen kann.
> 
> Und als ich das letzte mal spontan da war um mir ein zwei 3DS-Spiele zu kaufen hatten sie den HD800 an nem HDVD800 hängen, sogar in nem eigenen Hörraum. Aber das machen die wenigsten Händler.



Ja leider, die haben doch meistens eh keine Ahnung. Bei uns hat die Saturnfiliale, mittlerweile Media Markt  (Die haben noch weniger Ahnung) die Kopfhörer einfach an der billigen Wand. 
Ich weis noch, als damals die HD Ready und Full HD TVs herauskamen. Ich hab in ner Media Markt Filiale das Prinzip erklärt, während sicher 6 Mitarbeiter von denen um mich herumstanden. 
Nen HDVD800 Verstärker ist ja so richtig Geld zum Fenster hinausgeworfen


----------



## XyZaaH (4. August 2015)

Ich hätte meinen mitgenommen, bin aber wie gesagt nur zu Besuch in Wien 
In nem anderen MediaMarkt in Wien hab ich noch einen entdeckt :O


----------



## Aldrearic (4. August 2015)

Da müsste man ja mal anrufen, wie unfähig die sind..

gib mal die Addys durch, ich ruf morgen bei denen an 

Ich mach Urlaub in Wien und nehm mein HD800 mit


----------



## XyZaaH (4. August 2015)

Ich meine meinen KHV ^^nen HD 800 hätte ich zu gerne 
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob du das ernst meinst ^^, deswegen hab ich die mal echt rausgesucht : 
Mariahilfer Str. 42-48, 1070 Wien, Austria
Wenn nicht, dann ignorier den Post einfach


----------



## Aldrearic (4. August 2015)

Aso. Hattest du den HD800 schon mal auf dem Kopf, im Vergleich mit einem K 812?

Dinge tollerier ich, aber soetwas auf keinen Fall. HD800 ohne KHV...


----------



## XyZaaH (5. August 2015)

Aufm Kopf schon, aber ohne ordentlichen KHV eben. An deren Kopfhörerwand. Und nen k812 hab ich auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## semimasta (5. August 2015)

Greets @ all!

@XyZaah

Ja du warst im Gerngross auf der Mariahilferstr. 

In Wien scheinen die großen Ketten in Sachen Audio im Vergleich zu Deutschland nicht so gut bestückt zu sein,
ist halt eine (vergleichsweise) kleine Stadt mit vielen Idioten...

Ein Bekannter der Tontechniker ist hat mir den Laden Klangfarbe empfohlen (Klangfarbe Webshop),
war selbst noch nicht dort da ich derzeit (leider) keine Kohle für solche Spielereien habe und nicht depressiv werden will...

Cya Yakup


----------



## XyZaaH (5. August 2015)

Naja, ich würde sagen die großen ketten sind in Wien besser bestückt als in München  dort hab ich noch nie nen HD800 gesehen, höchstens nen X1/X2. Bei Fachgeschäften siehts jedoch anders aus, bei just Music beispielsweise hab ich bisher alles gefunden was ich gesucht habe , ist aber auch ein Musikladen also...


----------



## Thallassa (5. August 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> [...]München  dort hab ich noch nie nen HD800 gesehen[...]


Willkommen bei der HÃ¶rzone â€” Ihrem HÃ¤ndler und Distributor fÃ¼r Audio und Raumakustik


----------



## XyZaaH (5. August 2015)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Willkommen bei der HÃ¶rzone â€” Ihrem HÃ¤ndler und Distributor fÃ¼r Audio und Raumakustik


Wenn ich nach einem Suche finde ich wahrscheinlich einen, aber ich habe von den großen ketten geredet. Vielleicht sollte ich dennoch mal den HD800 probehören


----------



## Aldrearic (7. August 2015)

Aber in einem guten Audio Fachgeschäft und nicht in diesen Billig heimern von MM oder Saturn.
Ein HD800 braucht eine gute Quelle mit Leistung, um das optimale herauszuholen.


----------



## XyZaaH (7. August 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Aber in einem guten Audio Fachgeschäft und nicht in diesen Billig heimern von MM oder Saturn.
> Ein HD800 braucht eine gute Quelle mit Leistung, um das optimale herauszuholen.


Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, deswegen bin ich auch so sauer gewesen dass der im mm an deren Wand hing


----------



## Mysterion (8. August 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, deswegen bin ich auch so sauer gewesen dass der im mm an deren Wand hing



Die Quelle ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Qualität des heutzutage produzierten Materials. Bestes Beispiel ist das neue Album von Paul Kalkbrenner, der Toningenieur hat das offenbar unter Wasser oder mit einem gewaltigen Hörschaden produziert. Mit einem neutralen Kopfhörer wird man schnell merken, dass leider viel musikalisch interessantes Material ab den späten 90ern kaum zu ertragen ist.

Ansonsten sollte der KH-Verstärker mit der Impedanz des KH klarkommen, alles andere ist Suggestion und Marketing-Geschwurbel. 

(Phil ist sicherlich anderer Meinung, da seine Ohren, dem Suggestionsopfer schlechthin, offenbar für empirische Beweise zugelassen sind..)


----------



## Icedaft (8. August 2015)

Wenn Du meinst...


----------



## Berky (8. August 2015)

Ich hab damals im Media Markt einen q701 an meinen Xperia Handy angestöpselt, ich hatte bis dato noch nie so wunderbar Musik gehört und war hin und weg vom Klang, am liebsten hätte ich ihn mitgenommen gehabt. Hab sie dann aber später wo anders günstiger gekauft. Cheers.


----------



## Dustin91 (8. August 2015)

sananelan schrieb:


> Ich hab damals im Media Markt einen q701 an meinen Xperia Handy angestöpselt, ich hatte bis dato noch nie so wunderbar Musik gehört und war hin und weg vom Klang, am liebsten hätte ich ihn mitgenommen gehabt. Hab sie dann aber später wo anders günstiger gekauft. Cheers.



Ich liebe dieses Gefühl auch, wenn man einen KH aufsetzt und dann, ob der geilen Klangqualität, einfach hin und weg ist.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten sollte der KH-Verstärker mit der Impedanz des KH klarkommen, alles andere ist Suggestion und Marketing-Geschwurbel.
> ...



Na ja, nicht ganz. Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass man sich im Geschäft schon einen groben Überblick schaffen kann und seine Suche nach DEM Kopfhörer eingrenzen kann. Richtig testen und entscheiden kann man dann sowieso erst zu Hause, wenn man in Ruhe seine Komponenten ausprobiert. Im Falle von Kopfhörer ist es natürlich nicht gerade förderlich vor einer Wand mit irgendeiner Musik zu stehen. Als ich mir meinen Kopfhörer gekauft habe, wurde mir ein Sessel hingestellt, und mir meine Wunschkopfhörer gebracht. Ich konnte dann, auf einer Kombi von Lehmann Audio Linear und einem Marantz SA14S1, solange meine CDs hören, wie ich wollte. Das kam dem Zuhausehören schon näher, als vor einer Kopfhörerwand zu stehen!
Dass es eine so high-endige Kette war (mit Verbindungskabel zwischen CD-PLayer und KHV, die so dick wie mein Zeigefinger waren), hat das Gefühl verstärkt, etwas hochwertiges zu hören, verstärkt. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es an der Entscheidung, mir den HD 800 zu kaufen, etwas geändert hätte, wenn ich den Kopfhörer direkt an den CD-Player angeschlossen hätte. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Verstärker mit der Impedanz des Kopfhörers klar kommt. Dass es noch Unterschiede zwischen KHV gibt weiß ich und konnte ich selbst schon hören. Aber nur im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Mysterion (8. August 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst...



Interessantes Gegenargument in einem Diskussionsthread. Sigmar Gabriel wäre stolz. 

Im Gegensatz zum selbsternannten Audiophil, der nur seine Ohren als "Messinstrument" verwendet, kann ich meine Aussagen problemlos mit Fakten untermauern. Wer Google sinnvoll bemüht, findet auch sehr schnell hilfreiche Hinweise, mit denen es der inkompetente, dafür eloquente Fachhändler schon nicht mehr ganz so leicht hat.

Ich kann auch gar nicht verstehen, warum hier so gut wie keiner wirklich Bock hat selbst zu recherchieren. Wir sind das Land mit den niedrigsten Durchschnittslöhnen und trotzdem muss es immer etwas teures sein, sonst kann's ja net taugen. Mit der Einstellung freundet man sich schnell mit dem Fachhändler der Wahl an, kommt aber selten an das gewünschte Ziel. Spätestens zuhause wirkt die Suggestion vom Händler nicht mehr und man hört was man wirklich gekauft hat.



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Na ja, nicht ganz. Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass man sich im Geschäft schon einen groben Überblick schaffen kann und seine Suche nach DEM Kopfhörer eingrenzen kann. Richtig testen und entscheiden kann man dann sowieso erst zu Hause, wenn man in Ruhe seine Komponenten ausprobiert. Im Falle von Kopfhörer ist es natürlich nicht gerade förderlich vor einer Wand mit irgendeiner Musik zu stehen. Als ich mir meinen Kopfhörer gekauft habe, wurde mir ein Sessel hingestellt, und mir meine Wunschkopfhörer gebracht. Ich konnte dann, auf einer Kombi von Lehmann Audio Linear und einem Marantz SA14S1, solange meine CDs hören, wie ich wollte. Das kam dem Zuhausehören schon näher, als vor einer Kopfhörerwand zu stehen!
> Dass es eine so high-endige Kette war (mit Verbindungskabel zwischen CD-PLayer und KHV, die so dick wie mein Zeigefinger waren), hat das Gefühl verstärkt, etwas hochwertiges zu hören, verstärkt. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es an der Entscheidung, mir den HD 800 zu kaufen, etwas geändert hätte, wenn ich den Kopfhörer direkt an den CD-Player angeschlossen hätte. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Verstärker mit der Impedanz des Kopfhörers klar kommt. Dass es noch Unterschiede zwischen KHV gibt weiß ich und konnte ich selbst schon hören. Aber nur im direkten Vergleich.



Gut, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Kopfhörer bereits gewählt ist, ansonsten gibt es da natürlich auch eine Unmenge an Auswahl mit den unterschiedlichsten Konstruktionsmerkmalen.

Du kannst mir ansonsten gerne erklären, wie Du einen Blindtest mit Kopfhörern durchgeführt hast. Wichtig ist dabei ein absolut verzögerungsfreies Umschalten, weil es kein Klanggedächtnis gibt. (Das dürfen wir aber Phil nicht verraten, sonst wirken seine Soundkarten- und Kopfhörervergleiche noch lächerlicher)


----------



## Berky (8. August 2015)

Ich hatte früher ein Kasetten Sony Walkman, damit hab ich nachts im Bett vor dem einschlafen oft Musik gehört, manchmal auch mit nicht ganz legalen Substanzen im Kreislauf, bin dann völlig abgespaced mit unterirdischer bitqualität eingeschlafen.


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. August 2015)

Hat hier wer eine Empfehlung für ein Headset und sehr guter Sound und Mikrofonqualität?


----------



## Icedaft (8. August 2015)

Preisvorstellung? Gut und günstig:

Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz (KHX-H3CL/WR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sh4sta (8. August 2015)

Superlux HD681 Kopfhörer  +  https://geizhals.de/zalman-zm-mic1-a115709.html


greetz


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. August 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Preisvorstellung? Gut und günstig:
> 
> Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz (KHX-H3CL/WR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Bis 250€


----------



## Darkseth (9. August 2015)

In dem Fall kommt nur Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro in Frage. Alles andere hat ein schlechtes P/L verhältnis.
Dazu:

1. Geschlossen oder offen von der Bauweise?
2. Bassbetont oder neutral/natürlich im Klangbild?


----------



## GOTTMODUS (9. August 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Preisvorstellung? Gut und günstig:
> 
> Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz (KHX-H3CL/WR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Nutzerbewertung...

Produktberatung Kopfhörer gefunden in einem anderen Thread.


----------



## Icedaft (9. August 2015)

https://www.alternate.de/Kingston-H...n=Headset/Kingston+HyperX/1138793#showRatings

Oh, EINE negative Bewertung...


----------



## SimplyAlegend (9. August 2015)

Ist vielleicht etwas allgemein, aber was ist den vom Audio-Technica ATH-AD900X zu halten? Wäre für allgemeines gaming und Musik in Richtung Metal.

Momentan sind die doch ganzschön günstig zu haben: Audio-Technica ATH-AD900X Kopfhörer - Schwarz


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. August 2015)

Darkseth schrieb:


> In dem Fall kommt nur Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro in Frage. Alles andere hat ein schlechtes P/L verhältnis.
> Dazu:
> 
> 1. Geschlossen oder offen von der Bauweise?
> 2. Bassbetont oder neutral/natürlich im Klangbild?



1. Geschlossen 
2. Sollte vom gesamten her passen also gut zum Musik hören und zum Spielen (Shooter)

Mir wurde auch schon das hier empfohlen: Beyerdynamic Custom Studio


----------



## BigBubby (9. August 2015)

Standardantwort ist dann wohl 770 + Micro. Aber es gibt da noch viele Alternativen einfach im Kopfhoerer Beratungs- Thread die letzten 10Seiten durchforsten.


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. August 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Standardantwort ist dann wohl 770 + Micro. Aber es gibt da noch viele Alternativen einfach im Kopfhoerer Beratungs- Thread die letzten 10Seiten durchforsten.



Wo ist dieser Thread (Verlinkung bitte  )


----------



## BigBubby (9. August 2015)

Da er angepinnt ist, verlinke ich mal nicht direkt: Heißt aber 
"Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer"


----------



## Darkseth (9. August 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> 1. Geschlossen
> 2. Sollte vom gesamten her passen also gut zum Musik hören und zum Spielen (Shooter)
> 
> Mir wurde auch schon das hier empfohlen: Beyerdynamic Custom Studio



Der Studio ist ein guter Allrounder. Wäre unter 200€ meine erste Wahl, da er vielseitig ist.

____________________________________

Oh, mal was neues von Beyerdynamic:

- Press-Detail
- Press-Detail


----------



## PiratePerfection (10. August 2015)

Kann jemand was zu dem hier sagen? Beyerdynamic DT-797 PV 

Danköö


----------



## Darkseth (10. August 2015)

Das ist eine Hör-Sprech kombination. Das hat nen ganz anderen verwendungszweck als das was du willst.
Das teil ist für professionelle moderation etc gedacht, und das Mikrofon, welches ziemlich gut ist, braucht eine 48V Phantomspeisung --> Da kommt noch ein 120€~+ Audio Interface dazu.

Solange du damit nicht im Fernsehen irgendwas moderieren willst oder ähnliches, wüsste ich absolut keinen Grund, das zu kaufen.

Was stimmt nicht mit dem Custom Studio?^^


----------



## WaldemarE (10. August 2015)

Es gibt auch noch was anderes als beyerdynamic 
NAD Viso HP50 
Focal Spirit One S /Professional /Classic 
Audio-Technica ATH-MSR 7
Sony MDR 1A
V-Moda M100


----------



## DaxTrose (10. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> ...
> Du kannst mir ansonsten gerne erklären, wie Du einen Blindtest mit Kopfhörern durchgeführt hast. Wichtig ist dabei ein absolut verzögerungsfreies Umschalten, weil es kein Klanggedächtnis gibt. (Das dürfen wir aber Phil nicht verraten, sonst wirken seine Soundkarten- und Kopfhörervergleiche noch lächerlicher)



Hab ich nicht gemacht und auch nie behauptet!


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Du kannst mir ansonsten gerne erklären, wie Du einen Blindtest mit Kopfhörern durchgeführt hast. Wichtig ist dabei ein absolut verzögerungsfreies Umschalten, weil es kein Klanggedächtnis gibt. (Das dürfen wir aber Phil nicht verraten, sonst wirken seine Soundkarten- und Kopfhörervergleiche noch lächerlicher)


Da hätte ich jetzt aber mal gerne eine Quelle zu. Bzw. anders herum einfach mal eine Begründung wie wir Sprache haben können, uns aber nicht an Töne erinnern können sollen.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (10. August 2015)

Es geht ja nicht um die Töne selbst, sondern ihre Charakteristik.


----------



## BigBubby (11. August 2015)

Ich glaube eher, er will sagen, dass wir keine zeitlich hochaufgelösten Frequenzen hören, sondern Töne/Klänge. Ob man jetzt ein paar Hz drunter oder drüber liegst, wirst du außer (höchstens) beim absolut direkten Vergleich, nicht raushören können.


----------



## Thallassa (11. August 2015)

Ich sag auch mal wieder was 
Ist jemand dran interessiert, zu hören, wie sich so ein Sony SBH-20 Empfänger mit mid-end IEM und co. macht? Dann werde ich bald berichten. Wenn nicht, vielleicht auch


----------



## Berky (11. August 2015)

Du meinst eher zu lesen. Ehrlich gesagt ich würd lieber hören, aber vielleicht lese ich wenn man was darüber schreibt.


----------



## WaldemarE (12. August 2015)

Jemand nen Tipp für nen guten BA InEar bis 200€ mit einem Warmenklangbild?


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. August 2015)

die FiiO IEM sind jetzt verfügbar: FiiO EX1 InEar KopfhÃ¶rer IEM: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## SimplyAlegend (17. August 2015)

Habe mir die ATH AD900X geholt, 130€ war einfach echt günstig. Lief auch alles problemlos.

Muss sagen, offene KHs sind echt viieeeeel besser als geschlossene. Hatte zwar zuvor nur ein Kingston Hyper X Cloud, aber die Räumlichkeit ist echt erstaunlich gut, macht richtig Spaß Musik zu hören. 
Der Bass ist auch ganz ordentlich, war echt ein schöner Kauf. Nur bei der Kopfhalterung muss ich mir was überlegen, diese Flügelchen sind echt zu schwach, habe das Gefühl der ganze KH lastet auf meinen Ohren, auch wenn der KH erstaunlich leicht ist.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2015)

Jemand Gedanken/Erfahrungen zu den Onkyo TX-8020/30/50?


----------



## Aldrearic (17. August 2015)

SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Habe mir die ATH AD900X geholt, 130€ war einfach echt günstig. Lief auch alles problemlos.
> 
> Muss sagen, offene KHs sind echt viieeeeel besser als geschlossene. Hatte zwar zuvor nur ein Kingston Hyper X Cloud, aber die Räumlichkeit ist echt erstaunlich gut, macht richtig Spaß Musik zu hören.
> Der Bass ist auch ganz ordentlich, war echt ein schöner Kauf. Nur bei der Kopfhalterung muss ich mir was überlegen, diese Flügelchen sind echt zu schwach, habe das Gefühl der ganze KH lastet auf meinen Ohren, auch wenn der KH erstaunlich leicht ist.



Hab den R70X auf der Liste, wollte mir ja eigentlich den M50 holen. Teste den AD900X mal, für den Preis ist er verlockend. Kannst dann ja davon berichten.


----------



## Sunjy (18. August 2015)

Kann man davon ausgehen das das Sennheiser Game One/Zero die gleiche Soundqualität bringt wie mein HD 598 oder werde ich da Klanglich einen rückschritt machen?


----------



## WaldemarE (18. August 2015)

Das Game One bassiert auf dem HD555 also ein eindeutiger Rückschritt


----------



## Sunjy (18. August 2015)

Und das Zero ? soll ja ne anderes system sein


----------



## WaldemarE (18. August 2015)

Das Zero basiert halt auf einen Geschlossenen 80€ Senni


----------



## Gary94 (18. August 2015)

Da mir im angepinnten Thread niemand antwortet, versuch ichs hier nochmal:

Wollte kurz etwas über die M-Audio BX5 D2 wissen.
Bin kurz davor mir diese zu kaufen, so für den Schreibtisch um Musik zu  hören. Doch ab und zu würde ich die Boxen gerne mit zu Freunden nehmen  und da sitzen wir meist zu 5. zusammen.
Für Musik würde ich dann die M-Audio nehmen, geht das klar? Sind die  stark genug um sowas zu machen oder sind sie wirklich nur dafür geeignet  perfekt auf das (eine Paar) Ohr ausgerichtet zu sein?


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2015)

Kann man machen, wenn auch Studiomonitore eher ein schlechter Ghettoblasterersatz sind...


----------



## soth (18. August 2015)

Wie meinen?


----------



## Gary94 (18. August 2015)

Okay ich hab mich ein wenig schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich wollte im wesentlichen fragen ob die genannten Monitore auch für mehr als 1 Person geeignet ist. Beispielsweise wenn ich mit 5 Freunden an einem Tisch sitze und wir gemütlich was trinken. Dabei würde ich eben gerne so im Hintergrund Musik laufen lassen und da frage ich mich ob die M-Audio dafür geeignet sind.


----------



## Mysterion (18. August 2015)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Okay ich hab mich ein wenig schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich wollte im wesentlichen fragen ob die genannten Monitore auch für mehr als 1 Person geeignet ist. Beispielsweise wenn ich mit 5 Freunden an einem Tisch sitze und wir gemütlich was trinken. Dabei würde ich eben gerne so im Hintergrund Musik laufen lassen und da frage ich mich ob die M-Audio dafür geeignet sind.



Das kommt auf's Abstrahlverhalten an. Die sehen jetzt nicht nach einer Waveguide-Box aus, denn da ist der Sweetspot sehr schmal und schon wenige Grad außerhalb der 0°-Achse sinkt die Sprachverständlichkeit.

Ist auch immer eine Frage der Bedämpfung des Raums...

Grundsätzlich würde ich jede Box in den eigenen vier Wänden testen, subjektive Hörberichte berücksichtigen nicht die eigenen Präferenzen und Raumakustik.


----------



## soth (18. August 2015)

Meine Frage war an Icedaft gerichtet 

"Nahfelder" sind, bzw. sollten auf ein relativ breites Abstrahlverhalten hin entwickelt worden sein. Die Beschallung von mehreren Personen ist möglich. Das funktioniert genauso gut (oder schlecht) wie mit normalen Kompaktlautsprechern.


----------



## Gary94 (18. August 2015)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Ich hatte gehofft, dass hier jemand diese besitzt und mir genaueres sagen kann, da die eigentlich recht beliebt sind und viel positives über sie berichtet wurden. Bin auf weitere Antworten gespannt.


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Meine Frage war an Icedaft gerichtet
> 
> "Nahfelder" sind, bzw. sollten auf ein relativ breites Abstrahlverhalten hin entwickelt worden sein. Die Beschallung von mehreren Personen ist möglich. Das funktioniert genauso gut (oder schlecht) wie mit normalen Kompaktlautsprechern.



Für die leise Hintergrundbeschallung eine kleinen Gruppe kann man im Prinzip jeden Lautsprecher nehmen. Zum Abfeiern  mit einer großen Gruppe würde ich aber eher so etwas in Erwägung ziehen...  (jetzt verstanden...?)

https://www.google.de/search?q=ghet...AcQ_AUoAmoVChMI6-SdxcayxwIVyrgUCh1SGgzR&dpr=1


----------



## soth (18. August 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter dem Begriff Studiomonitor verstehst, aber für mich beschränkt sich der Beriff nicht auf "Nahfelder". 
Es gibt einige Studiomonitore die ganz sicherlich kein Kind von Traurigkeit sind.


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter dem Begriff Studiomonitor verstehst, aber für mich beschränkt sich der Beriff nicht auf "Nahfelder".
> Es gibt einige Studiomonitore die ganz sicherlich kein Kind von Traurigkeit sind.




Stimmt schon. Ich würde mich halt schwer tun damit, so etwas als "Party-LS" zu mißbrauchen, da ist man mit so etwas schon b(e)/(ä)sser beraten: Syrincs M3-220 DT B-Stock


----------



## Gary94 (18. August 2015)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du irgendwo was von einer Party liest, aber danke trotzdem. Die Syrincs sind leider über meinem Budget und Haupteinsatzgebiet bleibt sowieso zuhause am PC.
Aber wenn es keine Einwände gibt sie auch als Hintergrundbeschallung zu verwenden, wo man auch ein wenig Bass merkt, werde ich zuschlagen?


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2015)

Schlecht sind sie nicht für das Geld, also verkehrt machst Du damit nichts. Nur daran denken, die passenden Kabel mitzubestellen.


----------



## Gary94 (18. August 2015)

Okay, vielen Dank. Stimmt, die Kabel sind bei den M-Audio ja nicht dabei. Welche würden sich da anbieten? Brauche auf jedenfall Klinkenstecker. Würde da auch gerne bei Thomann Österreich bestellen.
Edit: zB. die hier? Pro Snake Tpy 2030 KMM - Thomann Österreich
Edit2: oder die hier? Pro Snake Tpy 2030 KRR - Thomann Österreich


----------



## soth (18. August 2015)

Richtige Studiomonitore sind mit allerhand Schutzschaltungen ausgerüstet, ich hätte da weder Bedenken, noch wäre mir das zu schade.


----------



## XyZaaH (18. August 2015)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Okay, vielen Dank. Stimmt, die Kabel sind bei den M-Audio ja nicht dabei. Welche würden sich da anbieten? Brauche auf jedenfall Klinkenstecker. Würde da auch gerne bei Thomann Österreich bestellen.
> Edit: zB. die hier? Pro Snake Tpy 2030 KMM - Thomann Österreich
> Edit2: oder die hier? Pro Snake Tpy 2030 KRR - Thomann Österreich



Nimm die XLR Version, die MX5 haben keinen Chinc Eingang.


----------



## Aldrearic (8. September 2015)

Audio Technica ATH-M50X blind bestellt. Während dem auspacken fühlte ich schon ein hoher Puls, das erste Anfühlen, aufsetzen und erspüren an den Ohren, ganz anders als bei den meisten Kopfhörer. Meine Ohren passen gerade so in die Ohrmuscheln. Sie drücken an die (Kunst?) Leder Polster. Ich hatte eine ganz andere Erwartung. Ich fühle meine Ohren etwas eingeengt, aber keines Falls als seltsam oder ich muss den Kopfhörer wieder absetzen.  Klar ich schwitze schnell darin, aber es ist kein unangenehmes Gefühl.
Dann das einstöpseln am Verstärker. Nun die Qual der Wahl, welches Lied nehme ich zum ersten Anhören? Ich entschied mich für Edguy - Theater of Salvation. Ein Insturmental-Metal Song. Mein erster Gedanke war vom vielen Lesen her, eine Bassbombe am Kopfhörer zu haben. Ohne grossartige Auflösung in Details. Ich hatte ja noch nie einen Audio Technica auf dem Kopf, ich musste mich eines besseren belehren. Was ich für 130 Euro im Klang geboten erhalte, da können sich viele eine Scheibe abschneiden.  
Er ist nicht der extreme Bassbomber, wie man oft lesen kann. Ein schöner präziser Bass ohne die Musik in den Hintergrund treten zu lassen. Die Detail-Auflösung ist zwar nicht sehr audiophil, aber immer noch hervorragend für diesen Preis. 

Ich höre ihn erst seit 15 Minuten, er kann sich sicher im Klang noch ändern. Der Komfort wird auch immer besser, je länger ich ihn trage. Ich bin begeistert von diesem Kopfhörer.  Ich muss sparen, aber da sind noch gerade einige AT Kopfhörer auf die Liste gerückt...


----------



## Icedaft (8. September 2015)

Ähm, das sind 
*Bauart: Kopfhörer (Over-Ear) *• Bauform: Kopfbügel •  Prinzip: geschlossen • Mikrofon: ohne • Schnittstelle: 3.5mm/6.3mm •  Frequenzbereich: 15Hz-28kHz • Impedanz: 38Ω • Empfindlichkeit: 99dB •  Kabel: 3m, einseitig, Spiralkabel • Gewicht: 285g • Besonderheiten:  faltbar

Audio-Technica ATH-M50x schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich ...

Wenn Deine Ohren da nicht reinpassen, bzw. wenn sie nach so kurzer Zeit schon drücken, dann direkt mal weitersuchen, sonst hast Du nicht lange Freude daran.


----------



## Aldrearic (8. September 2015)

joa habs auch gelesen und wusste es vor dem bestellen schon. Das Leder passt sich ja noch an und wird geschmeidiger. Ich wollte den so oder so kaufen.


----------



## taks (10. September 2015)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen ob ich diese Lautsprecher mit diesem Verstärker betreiben kann?

Finde einfach nicht raus ob das mit 5V klappt oder ob die Lautsprecher 12V+ brauchen.


----------



## max310kc (10. September 2015)

Klappt. Bei deinem Verstärker steht: Betriebsspannung: DC 3-5,5 V


----------



## taks (10. September 2015)

Ja, beim Verstärker gehen 5V rein und 5V wieder raus, aber wieviel brauchen die Lautsprecher?
Oder ist die Spannung bei Lautsprechern egal?


----------



## soth (10. September 2015)

Der Lautsprecher verträgt laut Spezifikation kurzzeitig (ganz grob) 4 V Ausgangsspannung. 
"Brauchen" tut er die aber auch nur, wenn du voll aufdrehst. Ist die anliegende Spannung niedriger, spielt der Lautsprecher halt leiser ...


----------



## taks (10. September 2015)

Also wenn ich einen 2 Ohm Widerstand vor die Lautsprecher klemme, kann ich das Ding gefahrlos mit einem USB-Akkupack betreiben?


----------



## soth (10. September 2015)

Du musst keinen Widerstand vor das Chassis klemmen. 
5 V wird der Verstärker am Ausgang wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht liefern, die Dauerbelastbarkeit liegt nur bei 2 W (es müsste also noch mehr Spannung am Widerstand abfallen) und neben der elektrischen Belastbarkeit gibt es auch ein mechanisches Limit. Zudem sind die 4 V wirklich nur eine ganz grobe Schätzung.


----------



## taks (10. September 2015)

Also einfach zusammenlöten und gut ist?


----------



## soth (10. September 2015)

In der Minimalvariante, ja. Bafflestepentzerrung und Sperrkreis(e) wären Überlegungen, aber bei dem Chassis?


----------



## Aldrearic (11. September 2015)

So neues Kabel für den Hifiman He-400i gekauft, deutlich stabiler fürn 100er, als die Originalkabel, bei welchen der Stecker vom Kabel sich bei kleinster Zugkraft entzweit. Originalkabel werde ich irgendwann nach dem Urlaub versuchen zu reppen. 
billiger als das geht es fast nicht mehr.


----------



## Icedaft (16. September 2015)

Durch Zufall wieder auf die Traumendstufe(n) meiner lang vergangenen Auto-Hifi-Hobby-Zeit gestoßen, wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten und ja, so etwas hat man sich damals ins Auto gebaut... 
*** Old School Soundstream Tarantula + Davinci Photo #183565 - Canuck Audio Mart[/url]


----------



## soth (16. September 2015)

Muss man die Dinger kennen?


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Oktober 2015)

Sennheiser hat im August den Orpheus Nachfolger vorgestellt. Man wird ihn sich nicht leisten können, aber hören möchte ich ihn doch schon mal! 

Eine schwarz-goldene Version vom HD800 konnte man auch sehen:
Nouvelle version du mythique Sennheiser Orpheus : un casque Ã©lectrostatique et un ampli ultra haut de gamme





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFhx1R4yFho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soth (10. Oktober 2015)

Interessant ... oder doch nicht? Ein richtiger Vergleich zwischen Orpheus, SR-007 und SR-009 wäre einmal interessant, ohne Geschwafel ...

B&O hat auch einen neuen Lautsprecher vorgestellt, die BeoLab 90, ein beeindruckendes Konstrukt.
kii audio sollte dem ein oder anderen vielleicht auch bekannt sein.


----------



## Aldrearic (10. Oktober 2015)

Auf der CanJam letztens war er auch zu sehen. Nice zu hören wäre der Orpheus Nachfolger sicher. 
Audiovalve Solaris, der bald in den Verkauf gelangt, soll angeblich einen Ausgang für den Orpheus spendiert bekommen. Aber bei dem Preis eines Orpheus 2 ist dieser ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Oktober 2015)

Mich würde der schwarz-goldene HD800 mehr interessieren. Ist er "nur" optisch anders gestaltet, oder ist er auch klanglich verändert worden?


----------



## BigBubby (10. Oktober 2015)

Der Beolab sieht mal interessant aus. Bei mir wirds trotzdem die Magnat Signature.


----------



## soth (10. Oktober 2015)

Naja, Magnat Signature und BeoLab 90 sind schon etwas unterschiedliche Lautsprecher


----------



## Healrox (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben

Ich habe ein paar Boxen auf dem Dachboden von meinem Opa gefunden.
Sicher nicht der heilige Gral, aber vom äusseren neuwertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Canton C 850

Wie zu sehen nicht in viel zu neumodischem Schwarz, sondern - standesgemäß für die '70er, '80er - in Eiche rustikal  - sogar das Kabel ist braun 
Anscheinend kann man das Gitter entfernen, aber mal eben so mit den Fingernägeln rührt sich da nichts. Will auch nichts kaputt machen.
Werd demnächst mal schauen, wie sie klingen. Zumindest sind sie furztrocken und muffeln nicht. Die müssen über 30 Jahre alt sein.

Was für Ebay oder lieber behalten?


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du sie betreiben kannst mit einer guten Quelle, warum nicht testen? Wenn sie gut klingen und sie dir gefallen, würde ich sie behalten. Ausser du hast wirklich keine Verwendung für die LS.




DaxTrose schrieb:


> Mich würde der schwarz-goldene HD800 mehr interessieren. Ist er "nur" optisch anders gestaltet, oder ist er auch klanglich verändert worden?



Schwer etwas darüber zu finden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es nur die Optik ist. Kannst ja bei Sennheiser direkt nachfragen, ob die Limitierte HD800C Version klanglich verändert/anders abgestimmt wurde. Beim Preis von 200 Aufschlag für die Optik?


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube Sennheiser hat bei der Markteinführung vom HD800 nicht mit einem so guten Feedback gerechnet und erst im Nachhinein bemerkt, dass man mehr als 999,- für diesen Kopfhörer verlangen kann. Der erste Preisaufschlag von 200,- €uro kam dann 2013. Jetzt, 2015, kostet er im Sennheiser Shop schon 1299,- €uro, man kann ihn allerdings nicht bestellen.  
Sennheiser HD 800 - dynamisches Stereo KopfhÃ¶rer - High End - Around Ear
Für den nächsten müssen sie dann evtl. das Äußere verändern, mit ein, zwei kleinen Verbesserungen. Ich könnte wetten, dass sie noch mal 200 - 300,- €uro drauflegen und er dann etwa 1500,- kosten wird.


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Oktober 2015)

Hier kostet der HD800 mittlerweile 1400 +/- Ich hab noch rund 1000 bezahlt im Februar, kurz danach ging der Preis nach oben. Wieso 1400 bezahlen, wenn ich 1000 bezahlen kann.

Edit: Doch nur rund 1200. Kommt auf den Shop an, wo man hier kauft.


----------



## Hänschen (12. Oktober 2015)

Die Herzschlag-ähnliche Wummer-Einlage am Anfang von https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Rh_NXwqFvHc  (Halo 5 Trailer) hat mich voll erwischt ... und das aus meinen CT227 Mk2


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Oktober 2015)

Der Trailer ist nice jep. Hört sich auch auf meinen Kef's gut an. 

Bei mir wars letztens Avantasia CD eingelegt, Mystery of Time abgespielt. Epic Moment.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute,

meine Mutter möchte um Filme/Fernsehen zu schauen ne Anlage für ihren Fernseher kaufen. Darf so um die 400€ kosten. habt ihr da ein paar Empfehlungen oder Tipps?


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2015)

Stereolautsprecher. Je nach größe des Wohnzimmers Regalautsprecher oder Standlautsprecher


----------



## Aldrearic (23. Oktober 2015)

Da ist es besser eine 2.0 oder maximal 2.1 zu nehmen (Stereo). Zu grosse Lautsprecher sind je nach Raumgrösse auch nicht optimal. Wie gross ist es etwa?
5.0 oder 5.1 Anlagen sind dann dementsprechen mit Qualitätseinbussen im Sound zu rechnen. Müsstest dann auch mehr Kabel durchs Wohnzimmer ziehen.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2015)

Für 400€ 5.0/5.1 kannste in die Tonne kloppen. Da ist der tv vermutlich besser. 400€ ist 2.0 die einzig realistische empfehlung.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Oktober 2015)

2.0 geht auch klar mitm Bass rein für Filme und so?

Mich würden auch konkrete Lautsprecher interessieren. Bekommt man bei Teufel in der Richtung was nettes oder rät ihr da vollkommen ab und nennt eine andere?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2015)

Ohne Raumgroesse kann man gar nichts empfehlen.


----------



## soth (24. Oktober 2015)

Für Filme würde ich (fast) immer auf einen Subwoofer setzen. Für 400 € kann man aber nichts reißen.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2015)

2.1 wuerde ich persoenlich erst im vierstelligen eurobereich in erwaegung ziehen.


----------



## Offset (24. Oktober 2015)

2.0 ist den meisten Normalos aber meistens zu wenig Bass, besonders bei Filmen. Da kommt es auch nicht drauf an, ob der Rest sehr gut ist.Wenn der Druck fehlt ist es für die meisten nicht gut. Ihr dürft da glaube ich nicht so von euren (wohl eher audiophilen) Hörgewohnheiten ausgehen. Aber ein paar Details zur Raumgröße und evtl. auch Hörgewohnheiten wären schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Oktober 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> 2.1 wuerde ich persoenlich erst im vierstelligen eurobereich in erwaegung ziehen.



1000 € für ne Mutti, die einfach nur ein wenig mehr Sound am TV will? Is klar  
Die wird damit sicher keine Lossless-Musik audiophil genießen, sondern will vermtl. einfach nur bisschen mehr Krach, wenn sie Filme schaut.

M-Audio BX5 2.1 System


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Mutti ne Bassschleuder will. Eher der Sohnemann und Mutti macht ein paar Kröten Locker. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass passende 2.0 Mutti mindestens genau so viel Spaß machen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin weder 15, noch habe ich mit ihrer Anlage was zu tun. 
Ich werd mich einfach auf meine eigene Recherche verlassen, das klappt auch gut.


----------



## Hänschen (27. Oktober 2015)

Dumme Frage: kann ich eine Soundbar für den TV auch über der Glotze befestigen ?
Ich habe darunter nämlich keinen Platz ...


Könntet ihr mir gleich eine empfehlen um die 100 Euro ?


----------



## BigBubby (27. Oktober 2015)

Soundbar geht auch drüber. Wichtig ist es so schraeg aufzustellen, dass es genau auf die Couch zeigt. Soundbars habe ich keine Erfahrung.

@mirror 
Du bist aber schnell eingeschnappt. Keine Fragen beantworten und perfekte Beratung erwarten...


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab bei mir eine leicht angeschrägt oberhalb vom Eyefinity System aufgehangen und das klingt recht ok.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Oktober 2015)

Hat einer von euch schon mal die Sound Blaster X7 in den Fingern gehabt? Irgendwie finde ich das Ding spannend

Hier mal nen recht ausführlicher Test: Creative Sound Blaster X7 - Detailed Review & Impressions


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

Da ich seit neustem im Besitz von DT-990 Pro KH bin, musste ich (leider) feststellen das der größte Teil meiner Musiksammlung (MP3) Müll ist :/

Wo kann ich legal qualitativ hochwertige Musik im Internet erwerben? Ich will mir nicht gleich die CDs kaufen, sondern nur einzelne Lieder.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Oktober 2015)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen: Apple, Spotify, Amazon...


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Oktober 2015)

Spotify kostet als Student gerade mal 5 € im Monat. Das ist echt fair, finde ich!


----------



## Pittermann (27. Oktober 2015)

Fair für wen, fragt sich.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Oktober 2015)

Auch für die Künstler, ohne Spotify und Co wäre es noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Oktober 2015)

Die Leute, die immer CDs gekauft haben, werden dies auch weiterhin machen. Spotify etc fangen nur viele ab, die ihre Musik fast ausschließlich illegal bezogen haben. So ist es für die Künstler wenigstens eine kleine Mehreinnahme.


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe grad den Netease-Kram zum Streamen am Handy laufen oder um nebenbei Musik zu hören, und kaufe, so weit das geht, ohne mein Budget zu viel zu beeinträchtigen, immer wieder das, was mir wirklich gut gefällt, als CD.

Nicht korrekt, das gebe ich zu. Aber irgendwie sträube ich mich, Geld dafür zu zahlen, dass ich am Ende nichts physisches habe. Wenn ich Musik kaufe, will ich ne CD. Digital kaufen, oder gar zahlen für Streamen fühlt sich so falsch an.  Dass ich immer wieder CDs kaufe beruhigt das Gewissen dann wieder^^


----------



## BigBubby (28. Oktober 2015)

Naja wir alle Zahlen auch für den analog Stream (Radio) und da findet es keiner seltsam, dass man (damals ~7€/monat) zahlt und konsumiert. Aus irgend einem Grund akzeptieren dort sogar viele die Werbeeinnahmen.


----------



## Aldrearic (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich streame kaum, eher kaufe ich CDs und wandle diese dann in Flac um. Braucht zwar viel Speicherplatz, aber whatever. Oder ich höre mir auf Soundcloud was an.


----------



## Hänschen (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich "musste" eine Philips Soundbar (169 Euro) kaufen, da die favorisierte von Sony hier nicht verfügbar/ausverkauft war.

Als ich Edge of Tomorrow (BluRay) einlegte und der Trailer von so einem Tornado/Sturm Trasher lief klang der Bass so mies dass ich erschrak ^^
Aber im Hauptmenu des Hauptfilms klang der hinterlegte Tiefton super ... scheinbar hängt das stark vom Quellmaterial ab.

Halo 5 hört sich auch sehr gut an ... die Höhen/Stimmen von der Bar sind übrigens auch tadellos.
Der passiv-Sub ist recht klein und sehr leicht und hat ein recht mickriges Chassis drin nebst ultradünnem langem Anschlusskabel ... scheint aber nicht zu stören denn es klingt toll.


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2015)

Im Forum wurden die Edifier Luna Eclipse erwähnt

EDIFIER Luna Eclipse Design-Lautsprecherset mit Bluetooth (74 Watt), schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Die gehen laut Angabe bis 30 Hz runter 


Ob die wohl was taugen ?
Sind aber relativ günstig, dagegen haben meine Ct227 MK2 schon 130 Euro an Material gekostet.
Ich würde sie gerne mal gegeneinander vergleichen ...


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (3. November 2015)

Die Frequenz Angaben kann man völlig vergessen.


----------



## max310kc (3. November 2015)

Das kommt davon wenn man Amazon glaubt. Laut Edifier Website sieht der Frequenzgang "etwas" anders aus, nämlich so: 50Hz ~ 20 kHz (± 6dB). Das klingt mir in Verbindung mit DSP auch durchaus realistisch.

Ich glaube außerdem nicht das irgendwer ein dermaßen großes tonales Loch in seinen Frequenzgang bauen würde, wie es Amazon behauptet (R/L: 6.1KHz - 20KHz / SW:30Hz-1.58KHz).


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2015)

Ich hab gelesen da wird per DSP etc. korrigiert ...
In dem Preis von 150+ Euro ist ein schickes Gehäuse, Verstärker, DSP, Bluetooth, Sensortasten, Fernbedienung etc. drin ... ziemlich heftig.

Aber der Edifier channel auf YouTube ist schick, die zeigen da voll die moderne Produktion 


@max: 50Hz reicht mir nicht ... schade


----------



## Icedaft (3. November 2015)

Du kannst aus Brüllwürfeln keinen Bass/Tiefbass in adäquater Lautstärke (körperlich spürbar) erwarten, da braucht es doch schon ein wenig mehr Membranfläche... .


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2015)

Da soll so ein neuer Sennheiser Kopfhörer mit edel Verstärker rauskommen für 50000 Euro 

Da fahren Bedienelemente und Röhren raus oder so wenn man einschaltet ... und aus Granit ist das Verstärkergehäuse ...


----------



## Aldrearic (3. November 2015)

Orpheus Nachfolger meinst du wohl. 20k für den Kopfhörer und 10k für dne Verstärker. Allerdings geht es für den Verstärker wohl auch 5k billier, wenn der eine den Anschluss für den Orpheus Nachfolger auch besitzt. Nur wird der Kopfhörer streng limitiert sein und nur die wengsten kommen in den Genuss. Konnte auf der CanJam 2k15 gehört werden. Beim Verstärker hast du die Beschreibung exakt getroffen. 

Ich will erstmal noch den Stax Sr007 und 009 hören, Diese kenne ich noch nicht. Darunter praktisch alle High End KH's schon auf dem Kopf gehabt, mit wenigen Ausnahmen.


----------



## BigBubby (3. November 2015)

Hmm donnerstag kommen meine 1003s Satelliten. Bald dann noch der 1000s Center und naechstes Jahr dann die Signature. Danach nur noch Receiver und die Kiste ist komplett


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YK6ilc1TMSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Be still my heart...


----------



## Aldrearic (7. November 2015)

Hören würd ich den auch gerne mal, aber da es wohl nur wieder maximal 400 Einheiten davon gibt, ist dies kaum mehr möglich. Konnte nicht an die CanJam, wo er ausgestellt und zum testen dort war. 
Aber 30000 Euro für beides ist schon happig. Da nehm ich dann lieber einen Auralic oder Audiowalve Verstärker die haben die Anschlüsse für den HE1060 wohl ebenfalls.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (7. November 2015)

Empfehlung für nen Kumpel:
Budget sind 150€ er will ein Haedset oder KH+Mikro sowie eine Soundkarte zum Zocken haben. Soweit ich weis hört er hauptsächlich Metal aber auch Dubstep.
Als Soka würde ich ihm eine Xonar DG(X) empfehlen. Spricht da was dagegen? Und was für einen KH würdet ihr zum Zalman-Mikro empfehlen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. November 2015)

Hmmm
Sound Blaster X7 Limited für 430€ kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## XyZaaH (15. November 2015)

Nope.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. November 2015)

Begründung?


----------



## Dustin91 (15. November 2015)

Creative ist shice.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2015)

Nicht wirklich. Mit den HD Modellen haben sie wieder ordentlich abgeliefert.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. November 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Creative ist shice.



na das ist ja ne richtig geistreiche Begründung


----------



## Dustin91 (15. November 2015)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> na das ist ja ne richtig geistreiche Begründung



Ja, ich gebe zu, das war im Affekt geschrieben  Ich habe ehrlich gesagt kp von Creative


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2015)

Fuer ne Soundkarte finde ich es auch etwas hochgegriffen im preis.


----------



## soth (16. November 2015)

Die "Soundkarte" enthält allerdings noch eine Endstufe. Die Frage ist nur ob man nicht mit zwei getrennten Geräten besser fährt.
Z.B. mit einer Strix Soar und einer getrennten Endstufe à la IcePower.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. November 2015)

Mit 2 getrennten großen Geräten fährt man fast immer besser. Das spannende ist aber das es alles in einem ist und nicht wieder ewig viel Platz weg nimmt. Zumal Soundkarte im PC ja auch seine Nachteile hat.


----------



## soth (16. November 2015)

Sicherlich ist das auch eine Frage des Anspruchs, der Anwendung und der Gewichtung.
Ich persönlich würde es mir nicht kaufen, schon weil ich das Ding einfach unglaublich hässlich finde.


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2015)

99% der PC nutzer dueften dadurch auch keine Vorteile haben. Um sowas auszunutzen braucht man entsprechende highclass speaker oder kopfhoehrer. Wer die hat, hat aber haeufig auch eine entsprechende Anlage. Natuerlich in eintelfaellen brauchbar bzw kann es zutreffen.


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2015)

Wenn es kompakt sein soll, würde ich eher zu so etwas greifen: 
Denon DRA-N4 weiÃŸ Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Denon RCD-N8 weiÃŸ Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. November 2015)

Ich habe vor mir Lautsprecher für meinen PC zu kaufen. 

Ich schwanke im Moment zwischen den JBL LSR 305 und den JBL LSR 308.

Als Audiointerface nutze ich das Steinberg UR22.

Jetzt die (vielleicht doofe) Frage.

Welches Kabel brauche ich dafür?


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2015)

2x the sssnake SMP6BK


----------



## XyZaaH (16. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> 2x the sssnake SMP6BK


Falsch. Nicht kaufen. https://m.thomann.de/de/the_sssnake_mxp2015.htm?o=24&ref=mal_a_24&search=1447677590


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn es kompakt sein soll, würde ich eher zu so etwas greifen:
> Denon DRA-N4 weiÃŸ Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> Denon RCD-N8 weiÃŸ Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



Ich hab nen RCD-N7 und genau da stört mich der fehlende KHV und das der Subwoofer keine Trennfrequenz zu den Satelliten hat.


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2015)

O.K.. Auf solche "Bastler und Ringeltaubensucher" wie Dich und mich sind solche Kompaktsysteme nicht ausgelegt....

Ich habe schon mal überlegt, so etwas über ein Autoradio mit Aktivweiche und LZK zu realisieren ( man hat da weit flexiblere Möglichkeiten von Teilaktiv bis hin zu Vollaktivsystemen), hier ist die Problematik nur die Stromversorgung der Komponenten (12 -14,4V, je nach Ausbau 10A - XXXA).


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. November 2015)

Deswegen fand ich das ja so spannend. Ich wollte mal nicht basteln und ähnliche Lösungen gibt es nicht/kaum. Bei mir im HiFi-Laden kennt man kein Produkt was annähernd so viel kann.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welches Kabel brauche ich dafür?


Ich würde von Klinke auf Klinke gehen. Der Output vom UR22 ist eh Klinke, da muss man nicht unnötigerweise auf die klobigen XLR-Stecker adaptieren.
Empfehlenswert sind z.B. die Kabel von Cordial oder Sommer Cable. Gibt es auch mit Winkelstecker


----------



## soth (16. November 2015)

Klinke ist Schrott, wenn man wenigstens auf einer Seite auf XLR setzen kann sollte man das tun.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. November 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Klinke ist Schrott, wenn man wenigstens auf einer Seite auf XLR setzen kann sollte man das tun.


Kannst du das auch begründen?


----------



## XyZaaH (17. November 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Klinke ist Schrott, wenn man wenigstens auf einer Seite auf XLR setzen kann sollte man das tun.


Das würde ich auch gerne begründet haben, die einzigen Vorteile von XLR gegenüber klinke ist dass XLR Buchsen deutlich öfter einen einrastmechanismus haben, und dass man XLR im laufenden Betrieb abziehen kann ohne ein brummen zu erzeugen, da kein Kurzschluss entsteht. Sonst nehmen die sich nichts.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. November 2015)

so! X7 Limited bestellt


----------



## soth (17. November 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch gerne begründet haben, die einzigen Vorteile von XLR gegenüber klinke ist dass XLR Buchsen deutlich öfter einen einrastmechanismus haben, und dass man XLR im laufenden Betrieb abziehen kann ohne ein brummen zu erzeugen, da kein Kurzschluss entsteht. Sonst nehmen die sich nichts.


Das sind schon die zwei wichtigsten Gründe. Dazu kommen höhere übertragbare Leistungen -für diesen Anwendungsfall unwichtig- und die Möglichkeit größere und stabilere Kabel zu verwenden.

Manch einer wird wohl verkannt haben, dass das eine Hyperbel ist. Effektiv spricht bis auf die Maße trotzdem rein garnichts für Klinke.


----------



## XyZaaH (17. November 2015)

Diese Beispiele spielen aber bei den Studiomonitoren keine Rolle, deshalb ist es egal, welches Kabel jetzt schlussendlich gekauft wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2015)

Ich habe die Diskussion fasziniert mitgelesen, habe aber immer noch so wenig Plan, wie am Anfang 

Ich müsste nur wissen, welche Kabel ich letztendlich brauche.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2015)

Im Heimbereich spielt das absolut keine Rolle.
Da werden die Kabel ein mal angeschlossen und gut ist. Vorteil der Klinkenkabel wäre hier wie gesagt, dass es auch fertige Winkelstecker gibt und die Stecker ansich wesentlich kompakter sind.
Selbst im Studio-Bereich sind Klinkenkabel noch kein Flaschenhals. Erst bei größeren Entfernungen, häufigem Kabelwechsel und insbesondere der mobilen Beschallung wird XLR zur Pflicht. Vor allem wegen der höheren mechanischen Belastbarkeit.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich müsste nur wissen, welche Kabel ich letztendlich brauche.


Ich würde ein paar "Cordial CFI" nehmen


----------



## soth (17. November 2015)

Im Heimbereich nutzt man Klinkenkabel glücklicherweise kaum und dort wo man sie nutzt sind sie trotzdem nicht gut. Ich weiß nicht wie viele kaputte Klinkenbuchsen ich schon gesehen habe und wie oft mir schon (aus Unachtsamkeit oder sonstigen Gründen) Klinkenstecker aus der Buchse geglitten sind.
Richtige Studiohardware nutzt Klinkenbuchsen auch nur aus Platzgründen.

Edit:
Cordial CFI ist natürlich Quatsch. Entweder Cordial CFM MV oder VV.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2015)

Kann diese Probleme nicht nachvollziehen.
Ebenso wenig, warum man ein Stereo-Kabel (in diesem Fall sogar mit geringerem Kabelquerschnitt) für eine Mono-Übertragung empfiehlt.
Klinke auf XLR ist in meinen Augen auch völlig unnötig...

Und wenn man etwas mehr Quali will, dann nimmt man halt die von Sommer Cable.
Die sind in geringer Länge auch schon mal etwas "günstiger" (für Sommer-Verhältnisse ^^).


----------



## Icedaft (17. November 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Kann diese Probleme nicht nachvollziehen.
> Ebenso wenig, warum man ein Stereo-Kabel (in diesem Fall sogar mit geringerem Kabelquerschnitt) für eine Mono-Übertragung empfiehlt.
> Klinke auf XLR ist in meinen Augen auch völlig unnötig...
> 
> ...



Hast Du Dich noch nie verklickt?....Besser?: the sssnake FXP1009 Audio-Kabel XLR female auf Klinke 0,9m the sssnake FXP1015


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob er sich verklickt hat 

Bei den Snakes bin ich mir immer qualitativ immer etwas unsicher.
Für kleines Geld würde ich eigentlich eher die Cordial nehmen.
Ob an dem einen Ende nun Klinke oder XLR ist, ist dann natürlich eine ebenso persönliche Entscheidung.
Ich nehme da halt lieber Winkel-Klinke, die direkt nach unten, anstatt erst mal ein ganzes Stück zu Wand hin führt.


----------



## Offset (17. November 2015)

Wo wir es grade von Klinkensteckern haben, die Klinke an meinem Custom one pro hat einen Wackler, es geht wenn ich nichts mache nur der linke Treiber....
Wenn ich am Stecker rumdrücke geht es wieder normal.
Bin jetzt echt etwas enttäuscht dass sowas passiert, der KH hängt nur am Kopfhörerhalter, mechanische Belastung auf den Stecker gibt es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## XyZaaH (17. November 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Kann diese Probleme nicht nachvollziehen.
> Ebenso wenig, warum man ein Stereo-Kabel (in diesem Fall sogar mit geringerem Kabelquerschnitt) für eine Mono-Übertragung empfiehlt.
> Klinke auf XLR ist in meinen Augen auch völlig unnötig...
> 
> ...


Ob klinke auf XLR oder Klinke auf klinke ist letztendlich Wurst. Wieso man statt einem Mono Kabel ein Stereo Kabel nutzen kann ist einfach eine symmetrische signalübertragung. Cordial muss es nicht sein, snake geht auch ohne Probleme. Ich nutze bei uns auf der Bühne sowohl snake als auch Cordial Kabel, es halten beide sehr gut durch. Das wichtige ist auf der Bühne nur, dass man keine Kabel mit angegossen Steckern, sondern mit steckern von neutrik kaufen sollte, falls man plant die Stecker zu ersetzen. Im Heimbereich macht das keinen Unterschied.
@icedraft das Kabel passt immer noch nicht, schau dir doch mal den Stecker an!
@te 
Diese Kabel kann man beispielsweise empfehlen, da brauchst du 2 von
https://m.thomann.de/de/cordial_cfm_3_mv_klinkexlr_kabel.htm?o=3&ref=mal_a_3&search=1447767942


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Wieso man statt einem Mono Kabel ein Stereo Kabel nutzen kann ist einfach eine symmetrische signalübertragung.


Stimmt, da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht.


----------



## XyZaaH (17. November 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht.


Sommer cable würde ich auch bei uns auf der Bühne nicht kaufen, da diese Kabel schlichtweg zu teuer sind, und nichts bieten, was ein billigeres cordial mit neutrik Stecker nicht kann. Im home Bereich macht das jedoch eh keinen Unterschied, da der 0185 Normalbürger nicht anfängt neue Stecker auf Kabel zu löten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> @te
> Diese Kabel kann man beispielsweise empfehlen, da brauchst du 2 von
> https://m.thomann.de/de/cordial_cfm_3_mv_klinkexlr_kabel.htm?o=3&ref=mal_a_3&search=1447767942



Danke für die Empfehlung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2015)

Ist irgendwo auch nur eine Wahl der Optik und des Materials.
Bei der Quali ist mir aber selbst bei Cordial schon mal aufgefallen, dass das Gehäuse etwas lose hing. Mit den Sommer habe ich bisher eigentlich nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. Soll aber wie gesagt auch nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass diese maßlos überteuert sind... gibt ja leider nur wenige Hersteller, die da eine Ausnahme machen.

Hier der Vollständigkeit halber noch mal die Klinken-Variante in Stereo und mit Winkelstecker:
pro snake TRS Audio Cable 1,5m


----------



## Metalic (19. November 2015)

Moin Moin.
Ich suche nach einer eleganten Lösung, mein Smartphone an meinen AV Receiver (Onkyo TX-SR606) anzuschließen um Spotify über meine Lautsprecher zu hören. Bisher habe ich ein Kabel genutzt das an den AUX Eingang kommt. Mich nervt  aber das Kabel an der Vorderseite und so richtig sauber läuft das Ganze noch nicht.  Am liebsten wäre mir ja eine Art Docking-Station, in die das Nexus 5 passt. Gibt es so etwas für meinen Receiver, da er keinen USB Anschluss hat?


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2015)

Wie wärs mit so etwas: Philips Bluetooth HiFi-Adapter AEA2000/12 für eine kabellose Wiedergabe vom Smartphone/Tablet auf Ihrer HiFi-Anlage schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. November 2015)

Mich würde kurz mal eure Meinung zu den EDIFIER Studio R1280T interessieren 
Würden optisch sehr gut auf meinem Schreibtisch passen, nur sind sie auch empfehlenswert im dem Preisbereich?
Hoffe mal besser als meine momentanen Philips SPA 5300 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2015)

Leg etwas drauf, es lohnt sich: Mackie CR4 Paar schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. November 2015)

Die hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber das grün


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2015)

M-Audio BX5 D2 Paar Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/968512


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. November 2015)

Da sind wir aber dann schon beim doppelten was ich ausgeben wollte, vielleicht kann man den Ring ja lackieren 

Oder hald die bekommen 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81CWVzn3z7L._SX466_.jpg


----------



## Hänschen (20. November 2015)

Ich weiss jetzt was den CT227MK2 fehlt ... die gehen zwar tief runter aber es fehlt eine Portion Druck bei jenem.
Wenn ich zwischen meinen Regallautsprechern und den CT227MK2 umschalte merkt man das genau.

Aber die CT spielt ja in der Liga der Kleinstlautsprecher ... da wäre zB. die Bose Companion 20 etc. auch nicht besser dran druckmäßig ...


----------



## Icedaft (20. November 2015)

Aktiv nach Unten bei 100-80Hz begrenzen und einen passenden Sub dazu, fertig.


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. November 2015)

Dann probier ich mal die Makie, danke für den Tipp  Falls ich dann noch mal den Frequenzbereich erweitern möchte würde wohl so einer noch gut dazu passen 
Samson Resolv Sub 120A Aktiver Subwoofer


----------



## Dwayne1988 (21. November 2015)

Grad mal von Soundwave E10 auf Fidelio NC gewechselt und der Sound ist so anders wobei nicht mal sagen kann ob er besser oder schlechter, lieder die man zuvor oft auf schleife laufen lies hören sich fremd an.

Nebenbei kann man Edifier C2 z.B mit der PS3 verbinden? Nur um z.B Filme zu schauen oder Spotify zu nutzen, da TV Boxen eher mies sind und nur ausreichen für RTL Mittagsprogramm, doch für music/Filme sollte was besseres her.
Die tollen Heimkino teile taugen ja nicht wirklich was wenn man nicht grad mal ebend ca 600/800 € investieren, weil der Player eher nur Semi SmartTV besitzt und Netflix etc extern kommen müssten.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. November 2015)

Die Post hat was gebracht. Geht morgen in den Testbetrieb


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2015)

Auf der Verpackung:"144 Watts Power Adapter included"
In den Technischen Daten auf der Homepage: "bundled AC-DC adapter (24V 2.91A)"


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. November 2015)

Das ist die Limited und hat nen 24V *6A *Netzteil. 
Sound Blaster X7 Limited Edition - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs (Deutschland)


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2015)

Oh stimmt hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Aldrearic (22. November 2015)

Der normale X7 ist schon happig und für den Limited noch n 100er drauf. Ob er was taugt weis ich nicht, gerade für bessere Kopfhörer.
Viel Spass mit dem


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2015)

Was ist daran denn happig? Ist für nen 2 Kanal Verstärker doch total ok der Preis. Ist ja nicht mal in der Oberklasse angeordnet vom Preis her...


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. November 2015)

Wenn das Teil wirklich so gut ist wie man sagt, dann ist der Preis ganz gut. War ja im Angebot 70€ billiger 
Ist ein guter DAC mit wechselbaren OPAMPs, KHV und Digitalverstärker, Mikrofon etc. Alles in einem und genau das will ich

Nachtrag:
 X7 läuft und ich bin bis jetzt noch am probieren und testen. Bisher gar net mal so übel.
Ist halt erstmal genau das was ich gesucht habe. Guter DAC, KHV, kleiner AMP mit Weiche für den Subwoofer, Mikrofon und hat zudem noch Bluetooth mit aptx (koppelbar über NFC). Lässt sich sogar per App steuern, falls man ihn optisch anschließen will.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klingen recht gut  Besser als mein bisheriges 2.1 System.
Aber ein Subwoofer dazu würde nicht schaden 
Farblich muss ich noch schaun was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## Coldhardt (25. November 2015)

Guten Morgen,

nur ne kurze Frage (ich war leider länger nicht mehr aktiv, sonst könnte ich die mir wahrscheinlich selber beantworten ):

Sind die Superlux HD681 immer noch die besten Kopfhörer bis 30€?

LG,
Coldhardt


----------



## JPW (25. November 2015)

Ich würde die Evo nehmen. Da sind die Velour Polster schon dabei.


----------



## Coldhardt (25. November 2015)

Alles klar, dann hat sich da wohl nicht wirklich was geändert. Danke für die Info


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2015)

So hab jetzt endlich die 1003s + 1000s bei mir stehen und ich muss schon sagen. Wer braucht da noch einen Subwoofer 
Sehen nicht nur gut aus, haben auch einen fantastischen Sound. Etwas groß die Teile, sodass ich noch ein wenig "umbauen" muss, aber sonst genial.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. November 2015)

Hab grad die Beyerdynamic Custom Street auf den Ohren. Echt nicht schlecht für den Preis.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2015)

Ich kann es nicht wirklich erklären, aber ich muß mich immer fremdschämen wenn ich Leute in der Stadt mit diesen On-Ear-Kopfhörern durch die Stadt laufen sehe...


----------



## soth (25. November 2015)

BigBubby ... jeder der mal lauter hört.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Nur Regallautsprecher hatte ich früher mal. Sobald man mal nen bischen Druck haben will, kommt da nix mehr.  Musik muss man auch merken, sonst ist es zu leise.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2015)

Die Lautsprecher, auch wenn nur regal, kann man spueren. Natuerlich geht ein sub tiefer und kann mehr druck dazu geben und fuer dupstep wirds wohl nicht reichen, aber fuer Filme gehen die besser als mein alter sub. Fuer den Tiefgang kommt ende naechsten Jahres die Signature dazu. Da kommen die meisten Subs nicht mit. Das jetzt sind 'nur' die Surround-Satelliten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Ich bin von 2.0 Regallautsprecher auf 2.0 Standlautsprecher. Dann weiter auf 5.0 Standlautsprecher und jetzt 5.1 mit Standlautsprechern. Aktuell bin ich am überlegen auf 5.2 mit 1000W RMS Sub Power aufzurüsten.  Unter rum kann man nie genug Dampf haben bei hoher Lautstärke.  Die Leistung bei Tönen <40Hz wird einfach so vom Raum weggefressen. Grade bei Filmen.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2015)

Das wird schnell unausgewogen. Ja im ersten Moment immer irgendwie spassig. Nach einer gewissen Zeit empfand ich es immer als anstrengend.


----------



## soth (25. November 2015)

Für Filme bei hohen Lautstärken reichen kleine Satelitten sowieso nicht, da würde ich meine "Kompaktlautsprecher" auch von tiefen Frequenzen befreien.
Btw. einen Subwoofer der bei der Signature nicht mitkommt würde ich persönlich gar nicht erst kaufen. Es gibt Standlautsprecher mit denen man -entsprechende Endstufenleistung vorrausgesetzt- auf Subwoofer verzichten kann, die Signature zähle ich da aber nicht dazu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Bei hoher Lautstärke kommt ein 500W Sub schnell an seine Grenze. Bei Musik ist es kein Problem, da reichen die 500W voll und ganz aus. Ich vermute es ist auch deutlich einfacher ein 5.2 abzustimmen. Bei 5.1 musste ich den SUB ein paar Mal umstellen, bis es passte.


----------



## soth (25. November 2015)

Je nach Musik ... nein. Ein 5.2 ist nicht einfacher aufzustellen, tendentiell sogar schwerer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Meinst du wirklich das es schwerer ist? 

Ja ich höre Metal/Classic Rock und kein ufts ufts Geballer, von daher reicht da 1 SUB aus.  Bei basslastingen Filmen muss ich aber schon ein wenig die Lautstärke zurücknehmen...


----------



## soth (25. November 2015)

Eine Komponente mehr die interagiert ... wird es dadurch einfacher? 

Orgelmusik ... Taikos. Mal abgesehen von elektronischer Musik -die nicht nur aus dem Bum-Bum Zeug besteht- gibt es auch Musik mit "normalen" Instrumenten die die meisten Systeme überfordern dürfte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Naja immerhin wird die Last auf 2 Subs verteilt. Die müssen dann nur noch mit weniger als halber Kraft spielen um den gleichen Pegel zu erreichen. Außerdem ist die Aufstellung mit 2 Subs flexibler. ...auch wenn die Kisten schon ziemlich groß sind...

Wer zum Geier drönt Orgelmusik @ 110db in seiner Bude?


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2015)

Zwei hat vor allem den Vorteil, dass man den Raum gleichmäßiger beschallt bekommt. Für einzelhörer ist es dagegen nur der Vorteil, der Lastverteilung.


----------



## soth (25. November 2015)

Die Last wird verteilt, das ändert aber nichts an der Aufstellungs"problematik".

Ich weiß nicht ob dir bewusst ist wie laut eine Orgel sein kann -immerhin ist das lauteste Instrument eine Orgel mit 138,4 dB- und vor allem wie tief sie spielt (64' mit 8Hz). 
Um bei diesen Frequenzen (selbst bei den 16 Hz und 32 Hz bei Orgeln mit 32' bzw. 16') noch Pegel zu erzeugen braucht es doch angemessene Kaliber. Schlägt bei dir die Bassdrum noch mit 110 dB sind es bei gleichem Hub bei einem 32' gerade noch 90 dB. Oder andersrum ... bei selbem Pegel sind wir beim 12-fachen Verschiebevolumen.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2015)

Ok. Wenn du natürlich eine Kirchenorgel aus 1m entfernung live in deiner Wohnung hören. Dann würde ich mir auf Dauer sorgen um deine Ohren machen. Wer bei 130db Musik hört, wird dieses nicht lange genießen können.


----------



## soth (25. November 2015)

Das ist keine Kirchenorgel und nein, 138,4 dB kann und will ich nicht reproduzieren. Dafür bräuchte es dann noch mal ein "bisschen" mehr Verschiebevolumen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht wirklich erklären, aber ich muß mich immer fremdschämen wenn ich Leute in der Stadt mit diesen On-Ear-Kopfhörern durch die Stadt laufen sehe...


Mir sind IEMs auch viel lieber. Ich wollte die aber mal probieren. Finde die aber als Brillenträger auf Dauer unbequem und es gelangt doch noch einiges nach außen. Gehen also zurück. Vom Klang her sind die aber echt Top


----------



## BigBubby (26. November 2015)

Ich find on ears jetzt auch nicht schlimm, wenn die zum style passen. Wenns nur ein typischer beats prollo ist, kommt mir auch ein laecheln ueber die lippen. Ich kann IE z.b. nicht tragen. Daher nehme ich dann Buds. Wobei ich noch selten so rumlauf.


----------



## Aldrearic (26. November 2015)

@BllodySuicide
Wie ist der Bassausgang beim X7? Bei meinem X5 (1st Gen) ist die Bassausgabe nicht sehr stark. Nur über den E12, bei dem ich den Bass einschalten kann, kommt auch etwas mehr Bass auf die Kopfhörer.

Ich habe den Custom Studio als geschlossenen. Passt zwar für Unterwegs, bin aber klanglich doch besseres gewohnt. Nehme meistens meinen Hifiman mit, da gucken manche doch schon rüber, wenn ich mit denen daher spaziere. Der Klang ist auch besser, nur der Nachteil sie sind offen wie ein Scheunentor. 

Von Beats halte ich nichts. Ausser, dass sie gleich Kopfschmerzen geben und die Musik so sehr verfälschen und noch schlechter wiedergeben. Aber es geht noch schlechter. Pandora Hope IV.


----------



## Noirsoleil (26. November 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Die Last wird verteilt, das ändert aber nichts an der Aufstellungs"problematik".
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob dir bewusst ist wie laut eine Orgel sein kann -immerhin ist das lauteste Instrument eine Orgel mit 138,4 dB- und vor allem wie tief sie spielt (64' mit 8Hz).
> Um bei diesen Frequenzen (selbst bei den 16 Hz und 32 Hz bei Orgeln mit 32' bzw. 16') noch Pegel zu erzeugen braucht es doch angemessene Kaliber. Schlägt bei dir die Bassdrum noch mit 110 dB sind es bei gleichem Hub bei einem 32' gerade noch 90 dB. Oder andersrum ... bei selbem Pegel sind wir beim 12-fachen Verschiebevolumen.



Irgendjemand hatte sogar mal spaßeshalber berechnet, das du bei 20Hz und dem Pegel den eine Orgel erzeugt, bei einer Raumgröße einer Kirche/Halle, einen Horn-Lautsprecher bräuchtest, dessen Horn über 10m Enddurchmesser hat. 

@Benutzung von zwei Subs: Damit kann man seine Problem auch verdoppeln denn manche Raum-Noden werden du 2 Schallquellen eher verstärkt als beseitigt. Es kommt halt immer auf den Raum an...


----------



## max310kc (26. November 2015)

im allgemeine verbessert da x.2 aber schon was im Vergleich zum x.1 . Im Endeffekt eben genau wegen der gleichmäßigeren Anregung. Einem 2.0 (was ja je nach Ausführung auch als ein 2.2 angesehen werden kann) sagt man da ja im Vergleich zum 2.1 auch deutliche Vorteile nach.


----------



## marvinj (27. November 2015)

Moin,
hab da mal ne Frage zu basslastigen Kopfhörern. Ich hatte nun einige Modelle durchgehört, unteranderem die Kingston Hyper X Cloud II sowie die DT 770 von Beyerdynamics, ebenso die Custom One Pro.
Die Kingston waren super. Zugegeben, die USB Soundkarte ist Schrott, doch ohne klingt es super. Leider sind die Ohrmuscheln für mich zu klein. Der COP ist eigentlich gut, aber ich höre im Vergleich zum Cloud kaum einen Unterschied, sodass ich die 150€ nicht gerechtfertigt finde. Die DT770 waren der größte Käse überhaupt. Habe im hochfrequenten Bereich sehr empfindliche Ohren, und konnte es kaum aushalten, da durch die hohe Auflösung alles schmerzte.
Die COP sind ab 75% Lautstärke deutlich leiser geworden, sowohl an der HiFi Anlage, als auch am PC, da der Bass zu viel drückt. Absolutes NoGo :/

Gibt es Kopfhörer, die etwa so klingen wie die COP oder Cloud, nur mit den entsprechenden Ohrpolster des Cops?

Thx^^


----------



## BigBubby (27. November 2015)

Mag jetzt fies klingen, aber anscheinend hast du mit den basslastigen Kopfhörern dir unten rum schon dein Gehör geschädigt. Sonst würden die DT770 dir nicht wehtun. Hohe Frequenzen hast du scheinbar noch nicht kaputt gekriegt. Aber das kommt dann mit dem Alter, dann klingt alles wieder gleich 

Ich verstehe einen Satz bei dir irgendwie nicht: "Die COP sind ab 75% Lautstärke deutlich leiser geworden, sowohl an der HiFi Anlage, als auch am PC, da der Bass zu viel drückt." 

Du könntest, wenn es nicht geschlossene sein müssen, auch mal die DT880 probieren und die 990. Die Unterscheiden sich merklich vom DT770


----------



## marvinj (27. November 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Mag jetzt fies klingen, aber anscheinend hast du mit den basslastigen Kopfhörern dir unten rum schon dein Gehör geschädigt. Sonst würden die DT770 dir nicht wehtun. Hohe Frequenzen hast du scheinbar noch nicht kaputt gekriegt. Aber das kommt dann mit dem Alter, dann klingt alles wieder gleich
> 
> Ich verstehe einen Satz bei dir irgendwie nicht: "Die COP sind ab 75% Lautstärke deutlich leiser geworden, sowohl an der HiFi Anlage, als auch am PC, da der Bass zu viel drückt."
> 
> Du könntest, wenn es nicht geschlossene sein müssen, auch mal die DT880 probieren und die 990. Die Unterscheiden sich merklich vom DT770



Haha^^ Ich verstehe wie verrückt das klingt, aber ich kann extrem gut hören, Sache, die andere Leute garnicht mitbekommen. Und die DT 770 haben einfach nur geschmerzt, sobald etwas im hochfrquenten Bereich lag z.B. Gesang. :/
Leider auch kein Witz. Das ich mir durch tiefe  Frequenzen was kaputt gemacht haben soll, glaube ich nicht. Beim jährlichen Kontrollchekc beim HNO meinte der auch nur: Alles Tip Top.

Also suche ich noch immer verzweifelt :/

Zum Satz: Sobald der COP auf 75% seiner Maximallautstärke, wummert der Bass nichtmehr richtig bzw. ist zu stark, sodass alle anderen Töne deutlich leiser werden.

Ich hatte viel gelese nzum Unterschied der Beyerdynamics, vom Sitz her absolut klasse, aber auf Grund der Bassbetonung laut etlichen Foreneinträgen tendierte ich zum 770er. Wäre also nicht abgeneigt, andere auszuprobieren


----------



## BigBubby (27. November 2015)

Der 770 ist halt deutlich Badewanne. Der 990 auch, aber luftiger da offen. Der 880er ist halboffen undcetwas neutraler. Klingt dann nicht so spaßig dafuer duerftest du weniger Probleme mit den hoehen haben. 
Hno ist btw wie Augenarzt. Die machen diese Test meist nur halbherzig. Aber ich meine auch gut hoeren zu koennen, weiss aber, dass ich es auch schon geschafft habe mein gehoer zu schaedigen. Trotzdem nehme ich viele Details wahr die andere nicht bemerken. Aber ist auch nicht Thema. 
Welche 770 hattest du eigentlich probiert? Die gibts mit drei unterschiedlichen Ohm-Zahlen.


----------



## marvinj (27. November 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Der 770 ist halt deutlich Badewanne. Der 990 auch, aber luftiger da offen. Der 880er ist halboffen undcetwas neutraler. Klingt dann nicht so spaßig dafuer duerftest du weniger Probleme mit den hoehen haben.
> Hno ist btw wie Augenarzt. Die machen diese Test meist nur halbherzig. Aber ich meine auch gut hoeren zu koennen, weiss aber, dass ich es auch schon geschafft habe mein gehoer zu schaedigen. Trotzdem nehme ich viele Details wahr die andere nicht bemerken. Aber ist auch nicht Thema.
> Welche 770 hattest du eigentlich probiert? Die gibts mit drei unterschiedlichen Ohm-Zahlen.



Mhh klingt auf jeden Fall interessant. Wäre nur blöde bei nem Onlinehändler gleich mal 3 KH zu bestellen und 2 zurückzuschicken. Ist zwar mein gutes Recht, aber irgendwie nutze ich die ja voll aus. 
Ok ja, anderes Thema. Ich find schon welche, ich meine der Markt ist ja zum Glück riesig.
Ich hatte die 770Pro mit 250 Ohm.


----------



## BigBubby (27. November 2015)

Ok dann brauchst du keine anderen 770testen. Die 600 klingen fast gleich. Die 32(?) sind nicht so dolle. 
Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle den 880 testen


----------



## marvinj (27. November 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ok dann brauchst du keine anderen 770testen. Die 600 klingen fast gleich. Die 32(?) sind nicht so dolle.
> Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle den 880 testen



Hatte mich auf Grund der besseren Auflösung auch für den 250er entschieden, die 600er sollen fast gleich klingen, zu deutlich höheren Preisen. Die 32 Ohm, Variante ist den Mobilgeräten vorbehaltn (auch wenn ich da lieber was anderes nehmen würde^^) und die 80 sind, naja, existent xD
Ich guck mich mal um ob ich einen günstigen finde. Gibts noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. November 2015)

Hat einer von euch den Samson Resolv Sub 120A? Mich würde mal interessieren ob der über die Speakerterminals nen Cut machen kann. Also das die Lautsprecher zum Beispiel nur das Signal ab 70Hz aufwärts bekommen.
In dem Manual sind recht widersprüchliche Aussagen zu finden


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. November 2015)

"The reason for this is that whenyour satellite speaker receives the filtered output from the RESOLV 120a, it will no longer be looking at the frequenciesbelow the crossover point. Let’s say your satellite speaker has a natural frequency roll-off at 70 Hz, and you are sendingfull range signal (as low as 20Hz) to the satellite amplifier and speaker. Even though the speaker can only reproduce70Hz and up, the amplifier is still outputting 20-70Hz, which is wasted power and ultimately turns into heat. By using theRESOLV 120a’s High-Pass output, the satellite amplifier and speaker never see the frequencies lower than what’s set bythe Sweep frequency."


Laut manual ja. Hat also wohl einen HPF. Der Sub hat auch ein Poti hinten wo du deine gewünschte Frequenz einstellen kannst


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. November 2015)

SATELITE SPEAKERS ( OUTPUT)- Sends fullrange signals to satellite speakers. 

Och ich hol den mir mal und probier es aus


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. November 2015)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> SATELITE SPEAKERS ( OUTPUT)- Sends fullrange signals to satellite speakers.
> 
> Och ich hol den mir mal und probier es aus



Ja tut er auch, wenn du aber den HPF benutzt halt nicht mehr


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. November 2015)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Och ich hol den mir mal und probier es aus



Der würde mich auch interessieren, da den Makie untenrum schon was fehlt [emoji10]


----------



## Metalic (1. Dezember 2015)

Moin Moin,
vor (ich glaube) drei Jahren habe ich den Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro zum Geburtstag bekommen.
Leider scheint der rechte Treiber sich langsam zu verabschieden. Wenn man ihn nutzt hört man bei etwas leiseren Tönen eine Art "blecherndes Geräusch". Ein Kratzen. Schwer zu beschreiben. Werde demnächst erst einmal zu dem Geschäft hin in dem er gekauft wurde. Aber die Garantie ist ja mittlerweile durch. Mal schauen was die sagen.
Hat jemand dem mit Reparaturservice von Beyerdynamic schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Wird so etwas teuer?


----------



## ebastler (1. Dezember 2015)

Hat man auf die DT Serie nicht lebenslange Garantie von Beyer?


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Dezember 2015)

Nein, nur 20 Jahre Ersatzteilgarantie


----------



## JPW (1. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst den Treiber als Ersatzteil nachkaufen und selber austauschen. 

Wird auf jeden Fall günstiger als das machen zu lassen.


----------



## Metalic (1. Dezember 2015)

Müsste sich dann ja um dieses Teil handeln oder?

beyerdynamic System 250 Ohm DT 990 - Ersatzteile - Kopfhörer & Headsets


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Dezember 2015)

Da das Teil recht gut ist: X7 Limited jetzt für 375, statt 500€ 

Sound Blaster X7 Limited Edition - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs (Deutschland)





Resolv Sub bestellt.... werde berichten


----------



## Aldrearic (5. Dezember 2015)

Ein Gerät mit Mikrofonanschluss bräuchte ich eigentlich auch noch. Den X7 habe ich mir auch noch angeschaut, aber zu diesem Preis könnte ich auch glatt schwach werden. Verstärker habe ich ja schon 3 für Kopfhörer.


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich werd meinen behalten. 
Bastel mir grad neue Lautsprecherkabel. Mein Sub Resolv ist da


----------



## XeT (5. Dezember 2015)

Gestern hab es mit Cyber25 als Gutscheincode die Boxe zur limitied Edition für 150€ dazu. Die limited für 375€ und die normale für 299€. Hab aber keine Ahnung ob es heute auch noch geht


----------



## kamoi89 (6. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen, 
Kann mir jemand einen Kopfhörerverstärker empfehlen damit ich meine DT 880 Edition (250ohm) an meiner U7 Echelon betreiben kann.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Dezember 2015)

? Das Teil hat doch einen KH-Verstärker: ASUS Xonar U7 Echelon, USB (90YB00BB-M0UC00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## kamoi89 (6. Dezember 2015)

Laut der Asus Seite aber bloß bis 150ohm.


----------



## XyZaaH (6. Dezember 2015)

Und? Der dt880 wird laut genug.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Dezember 2015)

Einfach ausprobieren


----------



## kamoi89 (6. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar!? Danke


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Dezember 2015)

Sub ist da. Ich muss noch weiter testen, aber irgendwie klingt es mit der Weiche viel dünner. Ist nur leider gerade etwas spät

Edit: Sub geht zurück. Die Weiche macht irgendwas mit den Mitten. Hab mal je einen Lautsprecher ohne Sub und einen mit Sub angeschlossen und dann auch mal die Seite getauscht. Wirkt alles viel dünner, auch oberhalb der Trennfrequenzen. Zudem hat der manchmal ein Pfeifgeräusch auf den Cinch-Eingängen.


----------



## JPW (7. Dezember 2015)

Kannst du den Sub nicht per Chinch an den AVR anschließen und im AVR trennen lassen?


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Dezember 2015)

Lohnt es sich für den Preis? MMX 300 Manufaktur


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Dezember 2015)

JPW schrieb:


> Kannst du den Sub nicht per Chinch an den AVR anschließen und im AVR trennen lassen?



Ich hab ne X7 und wollte selbst im Direct-Mode ne Trennung. Hab jetzt wieder den alten Sub dran und bin zufrieden damit. Hab ein wenig mit der Aufstellung probiert und und ein wenig Feintuning im Treiber vorgenommen. Jetzt fehlt der Sub nur bei Musik über WASAPI, aber irgendwie finde ich das auch besser so.

Kleine Info am Rande: Google Chrome hat einen aktivierbaren  WASAPI-Mode


----------



## JPW (7. Dezember 2015)

Interessant, aber wer spielt schon lossless über Chrome ab? 
Und bei YouTube und soundcloud also lossy Komprimierung ist der Unterschied zwischen DS und Wasapi dann auch egal meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (7. Dezember 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich für den Preis? MMX 300 Manufaktur


Nein. Ist essenziell ein DT770 mit mikro dran....

Edit: hab die in ears erst jetzt gesehen, dann ist der Deal tatsächlich gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Aldrearic (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe Heute mit einem neuen Sennheiser Kofphörer bekanntschaft gemacht. HD630VB
Für 500 Euro dachte ich, ist ein etwas happiger Preis. Mal in die Hand genommen, Verarbeitung sah gut aus, Haptik auch. Er ist kein Schwergewicht, aber auch nicht ultra Leicht. Die Polster sind bequem, allerdings etwas klein bemessen für die Ohren. Für Menschen mit grossen Ohren dürfte der also kaum passen. Er ist Ohrumschliessend. Abdichtung ist gut für einen geschlossenen. Bedienung ist am Kopfhörer selber, er besitzt ausserdem einen Drehregler für die Basstärke. Und da merkt man den Unterschied. Entweder keinen Bass, bis sehr viel. Für mich war dies zu viel auf maximal gestellt. Die Klangabstimmung ist heller als ich dies von Sennheiser kenne. Auflösung ist ok, kommt aber auch nicht an jene heran, die sonst in diesem Preissegment zu finden sind. Er ist Höhenbetont, aber nicht so stark wie z.b. ein DT990. Für 5 Minuten Spielzeit kann ich sonst noch kein Urteil bilden, der Akku war schlussendlich leer.  Ein Netter Kopfhörer für Unterwegs. Ich hätte ihn gerne noch mit dem 598 oder dem neuen Nighthawk gegen getestet, aber keinen Saft mehr gehabt. 600 und 650 hatten sie nicht da.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Dezember 2015)

Hab gestern den neuen T1 gehört. Der war leider noch nicht eingespielt. Er lässt aber viel Potential erahnen. Könnte mein nächster Kopfhörer werden.
Ham den gleich zum Einspielen draußen gelassen


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Dezember 2015)

Der erste T1 mochte ich gar nicht vom Klang. Für mich viel zu metallisch/unnatürlich. Vielleicht ist die Neuauflage anders.


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Dezember 2015)

Ist sie definitiv. Die haben extrem viel verändert. Eigentlich ist es ein anderer Kopfhörer


----------



## Azzteredon (16. Dezember 2015)

Moin. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung bezüglich Headset für mich? Maximal 70€ gern auch billiger. Aktuell hab ich das Razer Kraken Pro im Blick, allerdings bin ich mir da nicht so sicher  Mikro sollte nach Möglichkeit vorhanden sein. Und hören möchte ich von der Umwelt so wenig wie möglich 

Grüße


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2015)

Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz (KHX-H3CL/WR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mysterion (17. Dezember 2015)

Kennt einer schon diesen Testbericht von der A-100?

Die NuPro A100 | MEIN-HEIMKINOTEST

Ich verwende selbst ein Paar davon am PC und bin jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren total zufrieden.


----------



## Azzteredon (17. Dezember 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz (KHX-H3CL/WR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das ging schnell. Danke.


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2015)

Für mich sieht ein richtiger Testbericht aber anders aus


----------



## Azzteredon (17. Dezember 2015)

Naja, ich geb mich damit zufrieden das der Post geliked wurde  ansonsten meldet sich ja gar keiner, deshalb was solls  außerdem hab ich mir die Cloud schon angeschaut, und bei dem Kraken war ich mir von Anfang an irgendwie unsicher. Andere Empfehlungen sind erwünscht.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2015)

Der Kommentar von Soth war nicht auf Dich gemünzt sondern auf den "Testbericht" der Nubert_LS...


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich meinte die Nubert ...
Das Kingston ist schon okay.


----------



## Azzteredon (17. Dezember 2015)

Oh tut mir leid... Schande über mich ... [emoji16]


----------



## max310kc (17. Dezember 2015)

Hi, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Upgrade für die OP-Amps in meinen kleinen Pufferstufen. In den weiten des Netzes bin ich auf die beiden hier als brauchbaren Ersatz für die OPA2134 gestoßen: LME49720 und LM6172 . Was haltet ihr von den beiden Teilen?


----------



## B4C4RD! (18. Dezember 2015)

Moin,

Ich hab Mir hier jetz nicht alles Durchgelesen,

Folgendes "problem"?


Ich hab 's G933, Treiber installiert unter Win10 nun folgendes.

Der Empfaenger klebt direkt am Mainboard, zum Laden nutz ich die alte Ladestation von meinem G930 ohne Empfaenger allerdings.

Entweder hab Ich was mit den Ohren, oder der G-Treiber will Mich rollen. Wenn ich 7.1 Deaktivier/Aktivier hoere Ich keinerlei Unterschied genauso, wenn ich den EQ vom Headset einstelle keinerlei Hoerbaren unterschied.
Ich kann rumdruecken/klicken was auch immer, es tut Sich rein gar nichts, wenn Ich Music hoere tut sich nichts, Filme gucke via VLC ebenfalls nichts. 

Wenn ich im Treiber selbst, den 7.1 Test mache, kommt aus jeder Sequenz auch was Raus, mittlerweile hab Ich den anschein, als ob mein G933 durchgehend als 7.1 Fungiert. 

Ich hab jetz schon mehrmals Deinstalliert/installiert, keinerlei Unterschied


----------



## Icedaft (18. Dezember 2015)

Kannst Du das Teil noch zurückschicken?


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Dezember 2015)

max310kc schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Upgrade für die OP-Amps in meinen kleinen Pufferstufen. In den weiten des Netzes bin ich auf die beiden hier als brauchbaren Ersatz für die OPA2134 gestoßen: LME49720 und LM6172 . Was haltet ihr von den beiden Teilen?



Ändert halt einiges am Klang. Die 49720 sind ja eher sehr neutral und analytisch, während die 2134 eher als warm bekannt sind. Die 6172 kenn ich leider nicht.


----------



## JPW (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab gestern die Soundmagic E10 im Amazon Deal für 27 Euro mitgenommen. 
Was haltet ihr von denen? Ist das ein Upgrade im Vergleich zu meinen Xiaomi Piston 3?
Wenn nein verschenke ich sie.


----------



## Offset (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab sie auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit für das Geld, ich muss aber auch sagen dass ich nicht wirklich einen Vergleich zu anderen In ears habe.


----------



## danomat (18. Dezember 2015)

Nur so nebenbei. Aktuell bei amazon whd einige interessante soundkarten als whd mit 30% rabatt dabei. 
Zb asus xonar u7, essence 2 usw. Echte schnapper


----------



## B4C4RD! (18. Dezember 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Kannst Du das Teil noch zurückschicken?



Negativ.


----------



## max310kc (18. Dezember 2015)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ändert halt einiges am Klang. Die 49720 sind ja eher sehr neutral und analytisch, während die 2134 eher als warm bekannt sind. Die 6172 kenn ich leider nicht.



Ich mag ja den analytischen Klang ganz gerne, daher könnte das dann ja durchaus passen. Kennst du noch andere lohnenswerte Modelle für meine Anwendung? Im Zweifelsfall bestell ich halt und schick die "Verlierer" wieder zurück.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du Zeit hast, dann lass dir kostenlose Samples von TI schicken 
Wenn du neutralen Klang bevorzugst, dann versuch erstmal die LME


----------



## danomat (18. Dezember 2015)

Lohnt sich der umstieg von einem superlux evo auf ein beyerdynamic mmx 300?  150€ machen mich grad weng schwach 
Sk xonar u7. 
Hab zu 100% kh am pc auf. Hauptsächlich zocken. Meist cs go. Teilweise musik.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Dezember 2015)

Kommt darauf an... Hören kannst Du mit beiden - das wie ist entscheidend...


----------



## danomat (18. Dezember 2015)

Naja. Ich hoff ich hab weng mehr völle und tragekomfort. Der evo druckt mir mit der zeit leicht aif die lappen"


----------



## Icedaft (18. Dezember 2015)

Da hilft nur ausprobieren, jeder hat einen anderen Kopf/andere Ohren, da kann es bei einem passieren das der Billigkopfhörer besser passt wie ein entschieden teureres High-End Modell und umgekehrt.


----------



## max310kc (19. Dezember 2015)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wenn du Zeit hast, dann lass dir kostenlose Samples von TI schicken
> Wenn du neutralen Klang bevorzugst, dann versuch erstmal die LME




Also zumindest ein paar der beiden könnte ich mir schicken lassen. Ich wäre den andren Tis ja  auch nicht abgeneigt wenn hier jemnad was Pinkompatible zum 2134 posten könnte. (gerne auch mit besseren Eigenschaften für einen Puffer)

Ich teile dann auch gerne meine Erfahrungen  Werde mir im Zweifelsfal zumindest den 49720er bestellen ( den andren bekomm ich eventuell als Sample).


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Dezember 2015)

Bestell doch einfach immer 5. Damals hat man 5 Stück pro Sorte kostenlos bekommen. Hab deswegen auch noch diverse OPAMPs rumliegen


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Dezember 2015)

Probierlaune 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (21. Dezember 2015)

Den mittleren habe ich gerade auf . Ich schätze aber mal, dass er der schlechteste von den drei ist.


----------



## BigBubby (22. Dezember 2015)

Hab den rechten aber in 250ohm


----------



## energy85 (23. Dezember 2015)

@BloodySuicide
welcher ist klanglich am harmonischsten? bin letzte Woche vom Custom Pro auf Dt1770 aufgestiegen, werde heute aber beim Kumpel auch mal den Custom Studio anhören....laut verschieden erfahrungsberichten drüfte der soundtechnisch ja sehr nah an den 1770 ran kommen und das bei nur 1/3 des preises


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Dezember 2015)

Kanns dir noch nicht sagen. Ist was für meine freien Tage nach dem 25. Morgen halt arbeiten und am Freitag Festival 
Ja, ich bin am 25.12. auf einem Festival


----------



## BigBubby (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich meine alle drei sind Badewannen. Kann mich da aber auch falsch erinnern.


----------



## energy85 (24. Dezember 2015)

War gestern sehr überrascht wie gut sich der Custom Studio anhört, klar an den Dynamik Umfang und an die Auflösung von dem DT1770 kommt er nicht heran, aber er hört sich wirklich verdammt gut an, vorallem gegen den "alten" Custom Pro der hört sich dagegen wie ein 10€ Kopfhörer vom Media Markt gruschtisch an (übertrieben dargestellt)  
Probe gehört am Denon DA-300


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Da es in meinem Thema ja irgendwie nicht weitergeht frag ich hier nochmal:

Mikro zum Streamen und Reden (und anfänglich YouTube) wird gesucht  ... Samson Meteor, t.bone 440 oder doch was anderes ? 

Habe nicht gerade viel Platz um was aufzustellen ^^"


----------



## Icedaft (25. Dezember 2015)

Alternativ:
Antlion ModMic Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Bin ich kein Fan von

Alternative?


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Wie teuer darfs denn sein?


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich sag mal so bis 70/80 da noch Mikrofonarm und Popschutz dazu kommt


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Dann kannst du das t bone nehmen. Alternativ ein blue Yeti.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Nur weil immer gesagt wird das t.bone sei zu empfindlich auf Umgebungsgeräusche wenn man streamt oder mit Leuten redet .... daher frag ich lieber nochmal


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Jedes kondensatormikro reagiert empfindlich auf Nebengeräusche. Beim Streamen musst du die halt vermeiden. Alternativ kannst du ein Dynamisches Mikro plus Interface nutzen, die sind aber nicht so gut, und teuer.
Generell ist das t bone nicht besonders gut, in der Preisklasse gibt es jedoch nicht wirklich viel besseres.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann beim Zocken aber schlecht meine Tastatur NICHT benutzen ^^ .... was es noc hgibt ist halt Samson Meteor, Blue Snowball etc. aber da kenn ich mich halt kaum mit aus....

beim T.Bone gibt es ja scheinbar ein Grundrauschen..... gerade wenn ich dann mit den Leuten in TS rede wäre das nervig  

ich weiss echt nicht ...


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Was für ne Tastatur hast du denn?


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Ist doch eigentlich unwichtig... hab nur ne Razer Anansi ... also nix mechanisches  

Trotzdem bleibt die große Frage ob Großmembran oder Dynamisch  ... würde ja gerne das t.bone Bundle nehmen wenn das Stativ hier irgendwo hinpassen würde


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Dezember 2015)

Hör dir doch einfach mal ein paar Samples auf YouTube an. Da solltest du ja einigermaßen ein Gefühl dafür bekommen, wie stark ein t.bone bei jeweiligem Pegel rauscht.

Wenn du Noise-Cancelling brauchst und nicht viel ausgeben willst, dann greif zum bereits erwähnten ModMic:
m.youtube.com/watch?v=l6GO-9bg3vw

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich wie gesagt auch in der Bucht umsehen. Die t.bones kriegst du da regelrecht hintergeschmissen. Auch Interfaces kriegt man gebraucht noch relativ günstig.

Um Nebengeräusche zu vermeiden, solltest du das Voiceover einfach später aufnehmen und drüberlegen...
Bei VoIP müssen deine Kollegen dann einfach damit leben, wenn man auch mal die Tastatur hört


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

wie gesagt von so Ansteck-/Anklebemikros halte ich nicht viel ^^" ... würde schon gerne hier was stehen haben


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde für den Tisch kein Stativ nehmen. Einfach nen gelenkarm. Und wenn du keine mechanische hast dann nimm das t bone plus einen gelenkarm.
@kabelbinder mit nem modmic kann man für ordentliche Aufnahmen nichts anfangen. Das Ding reicht für ts, aber für mehr auch nicht.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

@XyZaah

Wo gibts nen günstigen guten Gelenkarm  ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich ist ein ModMic keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Die darf man bei diesem Budget und insbesondere bei solchen Ansprüchen aber auch nicht erwarten.

Irgendwo wirst du definitiv einen Kompromiss eingehen müssen.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Fangen wir von 0 an ... Dynamisch für meine Ansprüche oder doch Großmembran ? Wie gesagt Aufnahmen sind ERSTMAL noch zweitrangig .... Streamen und mit Leuten Quatschen steht noch im Vordergrund .....


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht, dass es zu störenden Hintergrundgeräuschen kommt, sobald die Grafikkarte in den 3D Modus geht?

Meine Xonar Essence STX hat momentan genau das Problem mit dem Mikrofon-Eingang, sobald ich ein x-beliebiges Spiel starte, kommt ein nerviges Surren in den Hintergrund der Mikrofongeräusche.
Hatte da schon etwas versucht zu finden und bisher keinen wirklichen Fix gefunden, soll wohl aber öfter auftreten, gerade bei höheren FPS-Zahlen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Dezember 2015)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> Fangen wir von 0 an ... Dynamisch für meine Ansprüche oder doch Großmembran ? Wie gesagt Aufnahmen sind ERSTMAL noch zweitrangig .... Streamen und mit Leuten Quatschen steht noch im Vordergrund .....



Mach deine Wahl doch nicht ständig von anderen abhängig 
Gibt ja genügend Informationsmaterial im Internet, auch in deinem Thread hast du ja schon einige durchaus brauchbare Tipps bekommen.

Homerecording: Mikrofone - Die Typen - delamar
Vocal Recording: 3 GrÃ¼nde fÃ¼r ein dynamisches Mikrofon

Das nur mal so als "flachen" Überblick.
Was dir dann im Einzelnen besser gefällt, musst du schon selbst entscheiden.
Fürs "Noise-Cancelling" nimmst du am besten ein dynamisches. Hinsichtlich Empfehlungen würde ich mich vielleicht auch mal in den einschlägigen Foren (z.B. Musiker-Board.de oder Recording.de) umsehen.
Wie gesagt würde ich bei deinem geringen Budget auch unbedingt den Gebrauchtmarkt im Auge behalten! Bei Kleinanzeigen kann man sich z.B. automatisch benachrichtigen lassen, sobald es neue Inserate zu beliebigen Suchbegriffen gibt. Da finden sich auch oft Komplettpakete mit Stativen und Spinnen. 

Fernab dessen solltest du dich natürlich auch etwas mit dem Thema Recording ansich auseinandersetzen. Selbst das teuerste Mikrofon bringt dir nichts, wenn du dich nicht ein klein wenig mit Raumakustik auseinandersetzt und auch keinerlei Übungen vornimmst, wie du den "bestmöglichen" Klang aus deiner Hardware bekommst. Auch die Nachbearbeitung kann einen großen Einfluss auf den Klangcharakter und das Rauschverhalten haben (wenn auch nicht immer ganz verlustfrei).

Wenn dir das alles zu umständlich ist, dann Kauf dir ein x-beliebiges USB-Mikrofon und sei (un-)glücklich


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Nimm ein blue Yeti.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Und wenn nicht das Blue Yeti ? Habe jetzt t.bone und Meteor beides in Ebay auf Beobachtung gelegt.  Blue Yeti vielleicht irgendwann wenn ich mehr Platz habe  

also wäre von eurer Seite aus das Meteor erstmal die Empfehlung ?


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Das Meteor ist Müll. Was hat das mit dem Platz zu tun? Nimm das richtige und fertig.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Naja n komplettes Stativ passt weder links noch rechts von mir hin  ...... 

hab gerade in der Bucht wohl n Schnapper gemacht.  SC440 + Popschutz + Spinne für 35€ ^-^


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Jedes Mikro nimmt Platz weg. Das Yeti nicht weniger als ein Meteor. Hintergrundgeräusche hast du ja Dank membrantastatur nicht.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Jo wie gesagt 35€ für n gebrauchtes 440 + Popschutz... und wenn das nicht seinen Zweck gut erfüllt landet es halt wieder in der Bucht und dann kommt n Meteor


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Dann nimm das 440, aber kein Meteor....


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Muss mir nur jemand bei der perfekten Einstellung helfen  ... weil hier is bisher nix mit Schallisolierung etc. ... nur mein kleiner Eckschreibtisch xD


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Beim T bone sollte es nicht so viel ausmachen, solange es in deinem Zimmer nicht hallt.


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

Okay kann mir jemand noch bei ner Mikrofonhalterung helfen ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Dezember 2015)

Dich muss man ja wirklich permanent an die Hand nehmen... 
Millenium MA-2050 Tisch-Mikrofonarm
Rode PSA-1 Tisch-Mikrofonarm


----------



## DerD4nnY (25. Dezember 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Dich muss man ja wirklich permanent an die Hand nehmen...
> Millenium MA-2050 Tisch-Mikrofonarm
> Rode PSA-1 Tisch-Mikrofonarm



lieber richtig kaufen und dann nicht nochmal fragen  .... geht auch das für 33€ ^^ ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Dezember 2015)

Du bist ja schon so ziemlich auf der Mindestgrenze des Machbaren, noch weiter runter gehts dann nicht mehr wirklich 
Ob dir das günstigere von der Stabilität und Länge her "ausreicht", musst du wohl selbst herausfinden.


----------



## DerD4nnY (26. Dezember 2015)

Klar man muss sich ja hocharbeiten  .... wenn ich 2000€ netto im Monat hätte, würde ich natürlich auch n 100€ Arm nehmen und ein Rode NT-1


----------



## BigBubby (26. Dezember 2015)

Macht man auch mit 2k netto nicht


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Dezember 2015)

Glückskauf. Der 770 ist defekt. Die linke Muschel ist stumm.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann den DT990 empfehlen. Hatte davor einen Audio Technica ATH-M50 und den fand ich schon gut.
Aber der DT990 hat da nochmal ordentlich ne Schippe draufgelegt. Aber den hattest du ja bestimmt auch schon mal auf dem Schirm, oder?


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Dezember 2015)

Öhm ich hab doch schon nen DT990 mit 600Ohm und ne X7. Ich hab nur Langeweile


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Dezember 2015)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Öhm ich hab doch schon nen DT990 mit 600Ohm und ne X7. Ich hab nur Langeweile



Haha okay, das wusste ich natürlich nicht


----------



## DerD4nnY (30. Dezember 2015)

Habe jetzt das Mikrofonarm von Millenium und hätte da mal was zu fragen:

1) muss ich das Original-Kabel abtrennen ? Das ist ja so verbaut dass ich es nicht ausbauen kann
2) Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das obere Gelenk zu "Befestigen" ... den unteren Arm kann ich wunderbar bewegen aber durch die Federung beim oberen schwingt es immer wieder nach oben


----------



## runamoK (30. Dezember 2015)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> Habe jetzt das Mikrofonarm von Millenium und hätte da mal was zu fragen:
> 
> 1) muss ich das Original-Kabel abtrennen ? Das ist ja so verbaut dass ich es nicht ausbauen kann
> 2) Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das obere Gelenk zu "Befestigen" ... den unteren Arm kann ich wunderbar bewegen aber durch die Federung beim oberen schwingt es immer wieder nach oben



Ich würde das Kabel lassen, ggf. mit Kabelbinder befestigen wenn du es nicht benutzt. Falls du es später doch mal brauchst dann ärgerst du dich... 

In der Mitte vom Arm ist eine Schraube um den Arm zu befestigen.


----------



## DerD4nnY (30. Dezember 2015)

ok die nützt nix. Hab jetzt die obersten Federungen entfernt und werd schauen wie es ist wenn das Mikro noch mit drinnen hängt.

Wie baut man denn später die Spinne ein ?


----------



## Aldrearic (30. Dezember 2015)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Glückskauf. Der 770 ist defekt. Die linke Muschel ist stumm.



Öffnen, geht ja eigentlich leicht. Bei meinem 990 ist ein Kabelbruch am 3,5mm Klinkenausgang. Ich kam bisher nur noch nicht dazu die Kabel vom Treiber abzulöten und diesen auf Klinkenausgang (2,5/3,5) Kopfhörerseitig umzumodden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich repariere ja keinen defekt gelieferten Kopfhörer. Das Kabel von meinem 990 werde ich aber noch kürzen


----------



## DerD4nnY (31. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für Pop-Schutz Arme ? Habe zwar einen mitbekommen (Ebay) aber die Halterung passt nicht an meinen Mikrofonarm....

irgendwelche Tipps  ?


----------



## runamoK (4. Januar 2016)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für Pop-Schutz Arme ? Habe zwar einen mitbekommen (Ebay) aber die Halterung passt nicht an meinen Mikrofonarm....
> 
> irgendwelche Tipps  ?



Ich hab den hier und auch am gleichen Mikrofonarm wie du befestigt: K&M 23956 Professioneller Popkiller


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Januar 2016)

Ich hab heute einen Beyerdynamic DTX 350 bekommen und bin extrem überrascht wie gut der klingt. Für meinen Geschmack kann der Evo als Budgetempfehlung gestrichen werden. Hab leider die Version ohne Mikrofon und kann dies also leider nicht testen. Wenn das nur halbwegs was taugt, hat man ein super Headset. Und da es eigentlich sowieso ein Kopfhörer für unterwegs ist, kann man den natürlich für solche Zwecke nutzen. Habe ihn leider bisher nur kurz an meiner SoundBlaster E3 per aptx Bluetooth probieren können, aber was da raus kam, war echt krass. Zudem war er sehr bequem. Werde ich mal ne Weile tragen müssen und das genau einschätzen zu können. 

Zweite Erkenntnis: Der Custom Studio ist ne ganze Ecke besser als der Custom Pro. Ich finde ihn sogar klanglich besser als den 770. Im Vergleich zum 770 kann man dann sogar noch Kabel und Style verändern und die Klangregler sind auch sehr praktisch. Ein Nachteil hat er allerdings. Er sitzt sehr stramm auf dem Kopf. Mit ein paar Büchern und Geduld sollte man das aber beheben können


----------



## Venom89 (9. Januar 2016)

Der Druck nimmt mit der Zeit auch so ab beim CS


----------



## Healrox (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Wah. Falsches Unterforum. Sorry


----------



## Oozy (28. Januar 2016)

Besitzt hier wer den Hifiman HE-560 und kann was darüber sagen oder haf ihn schon Probe gehört?


----------



## Icedaft (30. Januar 2016)

Für die Bastelkönige:
High Quality Audio & Industrial Attenuators and Passive Preamplifiers


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Januar 2016)

Passive Vorverstärker sind super! Aber nur wenn der Rest der Anlage dazu passt... Da muss man wirklich aufpassen was für Geräte und was für Kabeln man verwendet! Der tolle Klang wird sonst schnell ins Gegenteil verkehrt.

Wenn man alles richtig macht, dann schlägt so ein Teil dafür praktisch alles was man für Geld kaufen kann!


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Kann  mir jemand einen guten mobilien Musikplayer empfehlen?

Gerne mit großem Speicherplatz.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2016)

Apple iPod touch 64GB gelb (5G) (MD715*/A) [Late 2012] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## WaldemarE (3. Februar 2016)

Oder FiiO X3 II schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder FiiO M3 8GB weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder fiio x1 | Geizhals Deutschland alle mit SD-Karte erweiterbar


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Apple iPod touch 64GB gelb (5G) (MD715*/A) [Late 2012] Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Danke für die Empfehlung, aber den Apfel möchte ich nach Möglichkeit meiden.



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Oder FiiO X3 II schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder FiiO M3 8GB weiÃŸ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder fiio x1 | Geizhals Deutschland alle mit SD-Karte erweiterbar



Vielen Dank, gleich der erste Player scheint sehr überzeugend zu sein. Werde ich mir mal paar Sachen dazu durchlesen.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2016)

Alternativ: MP3-/MP4-Player mit Hersteller: Sony, Interner Speicher: ab 64GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Februar 2016)

Wie ist denn dein Budget?
Fiio X5 2nd Gen wäre auch ein guter Player, ich nutze den X5 der 1st Gen.
iBasso ist sicher auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Februar 2016)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Zune HD? Ist der vergleichbar mit einem Fiio?


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Februar 2016)

Was ich darüber gelesen habe, scheint der Zune HD nicht schlecht zu sein, jedenfalls mit dem Update von 2009. MS hat dabei vieles besser gemacht.
Spärliche Unterstützung für Musikformate und bei den Videoformaten sieht es auch spärlich aus.
Zune Marketplace funktioniert über Microsoft Punkte. 20 Dollar sind 2000 Punkte. Ein Song kostet 99 Zune Punkte. Wenn der Markt immer noch auf Amerika beschränkt ist, also eine IP Sperre drin hat ist, kann man ausserhalb Dinge nicht herunterladen, wenn sie gesperrt sind.
Der Zune HD hat eine lange Akkulaufzeit von 33 Stunden. Der Klang soll richtig gut sein für den Preis und er ist ein Leichtgewicht.

Kennen tue ich ich naber nicht. Dass er fast nur MP3 abspielen kann macht ihn uninteressant für mich.

16 GB Version kostet 175 Dollar, 32 GB 250 Dollar und die 64 GB Version 350 Dollar.
Da bist du mit einem Fiio fast billiger dabei, zumal die Micro SD Karten mittlerweile nachgeworfen werden.


----------



## Metalic (24. Februar 2016)

Hi, ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Media Player und würde gerne mal einen Rasberry Pi probieren. Genutzt werden soll er eigentlich ausschließlich für Musik. Möchte meine ganzen CDs als Flac Dateien archivieren.
Nun habe ich drei verschiedene Distrubutionen zur Auswahl von denen auf dieser Seite geschrieben wird: Raspbmc: So baust du einen Mediaplayer fur 5  Euro mit Raspberry Pi und XBMC | t3n
-XBian  
-Raspbmc
-OpenELEC
Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit einer oder mehr der Distrubutionen? Welche eignet sich gut für mein Vorhaben?

Wie gesagt, der Player soll nur für Musik genutzt werden. Er soll via HDMI an meinen AV-Receiver angeschlossen werden, sollte Flac abspielen können und das wichtigste, ich will ihn gerne via App steuern können, damit nicht immer der Fernseher an sein muss wenn ich Musik hören will.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Februar 2016)

Ich habe aktuell am WE einen Pi mit Volumio aufgesetzt. Hat problemlos funktioniert! Vlt. probiere ich noch runeausdio aus. Vorteil der beiden ist, dass es sich um auf Audio spezialisierte Distros handelt.
DLNA läuft praktisch perfekt, MPD läuft auch super, aber da stören mich noch ein paar Details bei der Ansteuerung per Handyapp (hat mit der Distribution nix zu tun).

Ich nutze aber nicht die Audioausgänge des Pi, sondern habe mich für einen iQaudio Digiamp+ entschieden. Da ist ne 2x20W Endstufe gleich dabei. Da ich das Ding als Küchenradio einsetzen will ist das legitim. Für ne "richtige" Anlage hätte ich allerdings ne "normale" Wandler Lösung von iQaudio oder Hifiberry verwendet und einen "ordentlichen" Verstärker dahinter gehängt. 

Ganz nackig, sprich ohne Soundkarte bzw mit USB Soundkarte würde ich das nicht betreiben wollen, das ist nach allem was ich gelesen habe keine wirklich "audiophile" Lösung.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Februar 2016)

Das ist aber schon mehr ein "Bastelprojekt" als eine preiswerte Küchenbeschallung, wenn ich die Summe der Einzelkomponenten mal mit einem fertigen DAB+ Radio mit Wlan-Anbindung vergleiche...


----------



## Metalic (24. Februar 2016)

Es sollte schon eine vernünftige Lösung sein mit einer guten Qualität. 
Meine Lautsprecher entlarven schlechte Qualität leider recht flott


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Februar 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon mehr ein "Bastelprojekt" als  eine preiswerte Küchenbeschallung, wenn ich die Summe der  Einzelkomponenten mal mit einem fertigen DAB+ Radio mit Wlan-Anbindung  vergleiche...


 
Fertig kaufen kann jeder, ich bezweifel aber, dass das was als  Fertiglösung zu haben ist da mithalten kann bezüglich Flexibilität und  Klang. Alleine die Boxen die ich dran hänge schlagen so ein  Joghurtbechergerät um Längen.

Abgesehen davon macht selber machen einfach mehr her!



Metalic schrieb:


> Es sollte schon eine vernünftige Lösung sein mit einer guten Qualität.
> Meine Lautsprecher entlarven schlechte Qualität leider recht flott



Wenn du mit Hifiberry oder iQaudio Zusatzplatinen arbeitest, ist die Qualität gegeben. Du musst ja nicht den Amp nehmen, sondern kannst entweder ne Wandlerplatine nehmen oder auch eine, die einen anständigen Digitalausgang bietet. Letzteres bietet sich an, wenn du nen anständigen Wandler hast in den du von dem Pi rein kannst.


----------



## Metalic (25. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch. 
Ich hatte vor, den Raspberry via Hdmi an den AvReceiver anzuschließen. Brauche ich dennoch eine Zusatzplatine von der du sprichst? Mein Ziel wäre eine kleine, günstige aber dennoch gut spielende Lösung. Aber mit zusätzlichen Platinen wird das Ganze gleich wieder ne Ecke teurer. Dann würde ich halt direkt zu einem Synology greifen oder lediglich eine externe Festplatte mit meiner Musik an den WLAN Router anschließen und im Netzwerk freigeben.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Februar 2016)

Mit den Zusatzplatinen wirds besser. Ohne gehts auch, machen viele, ist aber nicht so gut. Die Zusatzkosten sind dabei absolut überschaubar wie ich meine:
Digi+ - Connect your external DAC | HiFiBerry - High quality Raspberry Pi Audio

Inkl. NT und Gehäuse kommst du bei 80-90€ raus, das ist allemal günstig.

Alternativ kannst du auch nen NAS mit dem Pi bauen, dann benötigst du keine Zusatzplatine, sondern nur nen aktiven USB Hub (die USB Ausgänge sind wohl ein wenig schwachbrüstig um damit Festplatten zu betreiben). D.h. ~50€ + Platte für ein NAS - das ist ungeschlagen günstig und sowohl vom Stromverbrauch, als auch vom Lärm her ebenfalls.


----------



## soth (25. Februar 2016)

Das ist wieder das typische Thema Klangunterschied HDMI <-> S/PDIF. Ich würde es ersteinmal  ohne Zusatzboard probieren.


----------



## Metalic (25. Februar 2016)

Ich denke ich probiere es erst einmal nur mit dem Raspberry. Kaufe mir bestimmt mal etwas dazu.
Zuerst müssen meine Lautsprecher mal fertig werden. Das Finish zieht sich


----------



## Hänschen (25. Februar 2016)

Was haltet ihr von diesen ?
Die kosten 70 Euro denke ich...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5PvXQq3DVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssT4YVTNAQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52D46jk4t54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkXGE7gwZxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8DYAChg9AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## max310kc (25. Februar 2016)

Hi, da der XLR-Stecker am Kabel mienes AKG wohl nen Wackler hat will ich mir mal nen neuen Stecker ranschrauben/ranlöten. Reicht da qualitativ sowas oder sollte ich am Ende in was hochwertigeres investieren? Hab schonmal schlechte Erfahrungen mit (sehr) billigen Banenensteckern gemacht aber weis nicht so ganz ob sich das hier übertragen lässt...


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2016)

Das sollte schon gehen. Empfehlen würde ich aber eigentlich immer Neutrik Stecker, die sind zwar net billig, aber praktisch unkaputtbar.


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2016)

Prüf nochmal ob du nicht ein Mini-XLR benötigst. Preislich würde ich da kaum lange überlegen Neutrik Rean RT3 FC-B
Falls du wirklich die großen brauchst, rate ich auch zu Neutrik so teuer sind die nicht. Alternativ kannst du bei Amphenol schauen, damit habe ich bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## JPW (26. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute baue mir gerade die SB 240 von Udo Wohlgemuth.
Früher oder später werde ich meinen Verstärker upgraden, aber zuerst würde ich die an meinen alten Sony TA-AV501R hängen.
Geht das ohne den zu zerstören?

Umschalter von 8 auf 4 Ohm gibt es nicht.

Edit: Das ist der Impedanzverlauf: https://www.lautsprecherbau.de/design/stories/Artikel/2010/september/SB240/sb_240_impedanz.jpg


----------



## Icedaft (26. Februar 2016)

Warum sollte der Verstärker von einer 4Ohm Box zerstört werden?


----------



## JPW (26. Februar 2016)

Weil ich überall nur Angaben von 8 Ohm lese, gehe ich davon aus, dass er dafür ausgelegt ist.
Und dann kann eine 4 Ohm Box den Verstärker überlasten.

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mein Verstärker dadurch beschädigt werden kann oder ob er nur etwas wärmer wird.

Ich werde auch durchaus mal was weiter aufdrehen, Heimkino Lautstärke und mal lauter Musik.
Wollte einfach nur mal fragen ob ihr denkt der kann das ab, oder ob mir auf Dauer die Leistungstransistoren flöten gehen...


Edit: Hersteller Angabe ist immer 110W an 8 (!) Ohm.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2016)

Da passiert normal nix. Die Tatsache, dass es nur 8 Ohm Angaben gibt heißt ja nicht dass was anderes nicht geht, sondern erst mal nur, das es dazu keine Angaben gibt.

Leistung sollte auch genug da sein um sie wirklich nie auszureizen, so dass das Thema Temperatur keines sein sollte. Du kannst ja, wenn es so weit ist mal nen Testlauf machen und die Temperatur dabei überwachen.

Um so nen analogen AVR DIno wäre es ja auch nicht wirklich schade...


----------



## max310kc (26. Februar 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Prüf nochmal ob du nicht ein Mini-XLR benötigst. Preislich würde ich da kaum lange überlegen Neutrik Rean RT3 FC-B
> Falls du wirklich die großen brauchst, rate ich auch zu Neutrik so teuer sind die nicht. Alternativ kannst du bei Amphenol schauen, damit habe ich bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Ich brauch tatsächlich ein Mini-XLR, hätte ich jetzt auf die schnelle fast das falsche bestellt. Die Neutrik sind ja tatsächlich auch günstig, dann nehm ich gleich die von dir verklinkte.


----------



## JPW (26. Februar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Um so nen analogen AVR DIno wäre es ja auch nicht wirklich schade...



Stimmt auch wieder, aber da ich mein Budget in den Boxen verbraten habe, muss das Verstärker Upgrade erstmal warten. Und ich hab momentan keinen anderen :S


----------



## -H1N1- (7. März 2016)

Ha, Thread gefunden 😀. Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit den Thomann Entkopplungspads und reichen die von der Schräge her um den Sound Richtung Ohr zu bekommen? the t.akustik Iso-Pad 5 Schaumstoffunterlage –  Thomann Mobile


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. März 2016)

Also ich habe diese bei meinen Lautsprecher dazu bekommen

Fame MSI Speaker Pads Monitor Speaker Pads


Denke bis auf die Farbe sollten sie identisch sein ?! Für das Geld jedenfalls ganz gut.  Verstehe den Schriftzug von Thomann nur nicht, in der Regel ist der nämlich auf der falschen Seite 

Von der Schräge her durfte es ohne Erhöhung ein kleines bisschen zu wenig sein (je nachdem wie hoch deine Sitzposition ist). Mit dem Teil was ausgeschnitten ist, kannst du die Schräge allerdings nochmal erhöhen.

Notfalls stellst du die Lautsprecher irgendwo drauf


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2016)

Hi,
ich hab da mal eine spezielle Frage.
Habe meine ganzen CDs mit Foobar gerippt und als .flac Dateien auf meinem Rechner gesichert. Allerdings habe ich nie die Einstellung genutzt, die Lieder als einzelne Dateien zu speichern, sondern als "multi-track-files". Das bedeutet, ich habe eine große Datei. Wenn ich diese mit Foobar oder einem anderen Player öffne, listet er mir aber alle einzelnen Tracks auf. Hier sind die Einstellungen zu sehen. Daher war das immer ganz angenehm.

Mein Problem ist jetzt, mein neuer AV Receiver erkennt und spielt die flac Dateien zwar ab, aber nur als eine Datei (was sie ja auch ist) aber listet mir nicht die einzelnen Tracks auf wie der Pc. 
Das ist nervig, wenn ich z.B. einen bestimmten Track des Albums hören möchte, muss ich teils minutenlang vorspulen.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, die .flac Dateien umzuwandeln oder muss ich meine CD Sammlung neu rippen. Darauf habe ich selbstverständlich gar keine Lust 


EDIT: Hier scheint es um das selbe Problem zu gehen, allerdings schnall ich das nicht so recht mit diesem cue sheet


----------



## BigBubby (29. März 2016)

Das mit dem Cue sheet wie da steht, sollteste sein lassen, da es eben nicht sauber genug trennt. Folge doch einfach dem "You can extract tracks with an editor like Audacity."


----------



## soth (29. März 2016)

Direkt aus foobar encoden/splitten funktioniert auch.


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2016)

Ja das habe ich auch schon irgendwo gelesen. Ich schau mir das mal an wenn ich mal wieder an meinem Rechner sitze. Ich schau mal was schneller geht, die .flac Alben splitten oder alle CDs neu rippen


----------



## soth (29. März 2016)

Splitten, da musst du überhaupt nicht überlegen.


----------



## Körschgen (30. März 2016)

Audacity hat auch die Möglichkeit mit dem Silence Finder die Pausen zwischen den Tracks zu finden und zu markieren, das musst du etwas korrigieren (je nach Sensibilität werden Pausen falsch erkannt) und anschließend automatisch exportieren lassen.

Da kannste schon die Metadaten bearbeiten, oder einfach ein anderes Tool/foobar zum  automatischen Taggen nutzen.

PS:

Jemand das Auna MIC-900B im Einsatz?
Bekomme die Tage eins zum testen.

Will am Schreibtisch kein Interface und XLR Kram mehr stehen haben.
Kopfhörer über fiio e10 und mic direkt per USB.

Yeti Blue Pro hatte ich auch mal hier, wird jetzt woanders eingesetzt und ist mir auch zu groß.

Bin schon vor ner Weile aufs Samson Go-mic umgestiegen, aber das benutz ich mobil recht viel und will was separates für den Schreibtisch.

Hab das Auna für 50€ "quasi neu" angeboten bekommen (Neupreis ca 80€), werde mal berichten wie ich es finde.


----------



## Healrox (30. März 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> ...und ist mir auch zu groß.


Das Auna ist aber nicht wirklich kleiner. Im Gegenteil, da brauchst du ja noch nen Ständer. Selbst mit Tischstativ ist das Ding samt Spinne und Popfilter ein ordentlicher Klopper.


----------



## Körschgen (30. März 2016)

Naja Spinne und diverse Ständer habe ich sowieso hier rumfliegen, das Yeti Studio ist schon ein ganz schöner Brocken und wird zur Zeit wie gesagt auch woanders genutzt.
Das Auna ist ein wenig schmaler und mich interessiert die Performance im Vergleich zu meinen XLR und anderen USB Lösungen.


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2016)

Zur Info/für die, die es interessiert: Warum DSP Controller unterschiedlich klingen | Bodo Felusch


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. April 2016)

Hab gestern die neuen B&W gehört, die ab Mai bzw. September auf den Markt kommen. Klingen ganz nett, aber für 17.000€ bzw. 22.000€ fürs Paar bau ich mir dann doch selber welche


----------



## Aldrearic (16. April 2016)

Ob die viel besser klingen, als z.b. LS in der Preisklasse unter 10.000€ pro Paar, waage ich zu bezweifeln, solange man nicht eine passende Anlage davor setzt.

Vor einer Woche bei nem Kollegen eine komplette Naim Anlage mit Focal LS gehört. So habe ich bisher noch nicht Musik gehört.

Und ein Final Audio Sonorous VI Kopfhörer hat zu mir gefunden, fehlen nur noch die Shure Pads dazu.


----------



## Körschgen (16. April 2016)

Ich fand die letzte 800er Serie von B&W schon eher enttäuschend.

Bin selbst Besitzer der 804s von B&W, sind immer noch meine daily driver im Wohnzimmer für Musik und Film.

Seit Jahren tut sich bei allen Großen klangtechnisch nicht mehr so viel...

Wenn man dann schon gezwungen anders klingen muss als ältere Serien....kann nicht immer ein Schritt nach vorn gemacht werden...


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. April 2016)

Focal baut eh absolut geile LS.


----------



## soth (17. April 2016)

Bei vielen Lautsprechern denke ich eher an Weihnachten, als an Musik hören.

Limmer hat jetzt eine Website und ein Doppelwaveguide!


----------



## -H1N1- (19. April 2016)

kleine Frage:

Aus meinen Nahfeldern höre ich bei Fallout 4 ein komisches kistern/knarzen, dachte erst an Spulenfiepen von der GraKa. Dann ist mir aber eingefallen, das die LS ja über die Presonus via USB laufen und somit das übliche on-Board Soundchip bla wegfällt.
Sollte ich besser einen extra Thread aufmachen? Ich will unbedingt heraus finden, woher das kommt und wie ich es beseitigen kann.


----------



## Körschgen (19. April 2016)

Nur bei Fallout 4?
Kannst du es mal aufnehmen?
Durchgehend oder unregelmäßig?


----------



## Metalic (19. April 2016)

Wie hängen die Ls denn am Presonus?


----------



## -H1N1- (19. April 2016)

Bis jetzt habe ich es nur bei Fallout bemerkt, beim Musik hören ist alles gut. Die Geräusche sind unregelmäßig, heißt ändern sich zwar, sind aber permanent hörbar. Die Lautsprecher sind via Klinke an der Presonus angeschlossen.


----------



## soth (25. April 2016)

Ich überlege gerade ... 
mein Focusrite hat bei 0 dBFS einen maximalen Ausgangspegel von +9 dBu. Wenn ich jetzt auf -3 dBFS aussteuere sollte der maxmiale Ausgangspegel +6 dBu betragen oder habe ich da gerade einen Denkfehler?


----------



## nonamez78 (25. April 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ...
> mein Focusrite hat bei 0 dBFS einen maximalen Ausgangspegel von +9 dBu. Wenn ich jetzt auf -3 dBFS aussteuere sollte der maxmiale Ausgangspegel +6 dBu betragen oder habe ich da gerade einen Denkfehler?



In einer reinen Dezibel Rechnung würde das stimmen. Aber soweit ich die Bezeichnungen noch im Kopf habe, versuchst du gerade den analogen Ausgangspegel aus dem digitalen Eingangspegel abzuleiten. Die Rechnung -3 + 9 = 6 stimmt also nur dann, wenn sich der Einganz zum Ausgang 1:1 verhält. Davon kann man aber nur ausgegen, wenn auch die Bereiche identisch sind.
Wenn z.B. der Wertebereich der Digitalseite ein Vielfaches des Ausganges ist, klappt das so nicht.


----------



## soth (26. April 2016)

dBFS ist ein digitaler Pegel, dBu ein analoger Pegel, ja. 
Ich heb morgen einfach mal das Multimeter dran.


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2016)

Hey ihr alle hatte grad ne kleine Frage.
Ich wollte dieses Tutorial folgen um zu schauen ob es eine Verbesserung bringt.
CS:GO Sound-Guide | c ldmT – All around CS:GO and more!
Nun betreibe ich meine Superlux Hd681 Evo mit meinem Samson Go Mic also wie könnte ich diese Einstellungen ausprobieren. Brauch ich dafür unbedingt ne "Gamer" Karte?


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. April 2016)

heutige Doppel-Überraschung ...
War heute wieder bei einem Event und habe in kleinem Kreis mit einem Herren von Denon den neuen PMA-2500NE an einem Paar Dali Rubicon 6 gehört. Ich bin von beiden sehr begeistert. 
Ich glaube ich werde mir mal die Rubicon 8 genauer anschauen und der Verstärker ist definitiv vorgemerkt


----------



## sensit1ve_ (28. Mai 2016)

An die Sound Experten:

Eine Frage die ich mir schon lange stelle. Welche Vorteile bietet der Uni Xonar Treiber gegenüber dem Originalen von Asus (normale Installation)? 
Unterschiede kann ich keine hören ---> Xonar DGX & Mackie CR4 & Beyerdynamics DT990 Pro

Welchen Treiber empfehlt Ihr?

Danke


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2016)

Im Uni Xonar Paket ist der Treiber direkt vom Chiphersteller C-Media und daher meist aktueller als die Asus Variante.
Am Sound ändert das nichts, hilft aber oft bei Problemen mit dem OS. Außerdem hat die "no nonsense" Installation geringere Latenzen, das hat der Treiber von Aus aber auch wenn man alle Sonderfeatures abschaltet.

Solang der Treiber funktioniert würde ich bei Asus bleiben. Bei Problemen ist es aber beruhigend dass es mit Unixonar meist eine Lösung gibt.


----------



## Oozy (29. Mai 2016)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen (Stand-)Mikrofon, da ich irgendwie unfähig bin, das Mikrofonkabel des Zalman ZM-1 nicht ständig zu überfahren. Deshalb dachte ich spontan an ein Standmikro und hoffe, dass ihr mir was empfehlen könnt.

Gebraucht wird es ausschliesslich für TS3/Ingame Voice Chat/VoIP allgemein, keine Aufnahmen. Angeschlossen wird es höchstwahrscheinlich an die Xonar DX. Preislich werfe ich mal +/- 70 Euro in den Raum, wenn es aber was günstigeres gibt, das nicht viel schlechter ist, bin ich auch nicht traurig.

Tl;dr: neues Standmikro, nur VoIP, ca. 80 Euro, angeschlossen an Xonar DX


----------



## Icedaft (29. Mai 2016)

Samson Go Mic Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Samson Meteorite Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Samson Meteor Mic Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auna MIC-900B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Blue Microphones Snowball Brushed Aluminium Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oozy (30. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank! Unterscheiden sich die in punkto Qualität oder sind die alle etwa gleich gut?


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Mai 2016)

Das snowball und das Auna sind in etwa gleich gut, wobei das Auna sehr bassig ist, das snowball eher neutral. Für meine Stimme zum Beispiel ist das Auna nicht geeignet, das snowball jedoch schon. Ich würde mal bei Amazon schauen, da gibt es das snowball öfter für 54 Euro, da hab ich meines auch her, ein hervorragendes Mikrofon. Die Samson Mikros sind billiger, können jedoch nicht ganz mithalten.


----------



## Körschgen (30. Mai 2016)

Das Meteor schon.
Das ist auf gleichem Niveau wie Auna und Snowball.


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Mai 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Das Meteor schon.
> Das ist auf gleichem Niveau wie Auna und Snowball.


Also ich stand auch vor der gleichen Entscheidung, und habe mir Videos dazu angehört. Das Meteor war deutlich unterlegen.


----------



## Körschgen (30. Mai 2016)

Ich finds im direkten Vergleich nicht so ausgeprägt.
Allerdings tuen sich alle nicht viel.
Kommt immer sehr stark auf Aufstellung, Gain und co an.
Richtig eingestellt habe ich mit allen ziemlich vergleichbare Ergebnisse erzielt.
Vllt krame ich demnächst noch mal alles an USB Mics zusammen und vergleiche mal gegen ein gutes XLR Pendant am Interface.

Beim Auna muss man dazu sagen dass scheinbar eine leichte Serienstreuung vorhanden ist...
Bassig sind aber alle 900b, ich teste es im Moment auch noch.

Für den Preis (ich hab jetzt 50€ bezahlt) ist das Auna ziemlich gut.


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Mai 2016)

Für 50 kann man das Auna definitiv empfehlen, ich hab mich halt für das snowball entschieden weil es 20 Euro günstiger war, und mit meiner stimme deutlich besser klingt. Das Auna hab ich mal bei einem Kumpel getestet, und es ist für meine Stimme einfach zu bassig.


----------



## Oozy (30. Mai 2016)

Das wäre dann dieses hier? Das ICE scheint die günstigere Variante zu sein, oder gibt es da noch weitere Unterschiede?

Könnt ihr mir bei Gelegenheit ein Tischstativ empfehlen? Oder ist das mitglieferte genug gut?


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Mai 2016)

Das ice würde ich nicht kaufen, das ist die billig version. Bei der kann man die richtcharakteristik nicht umschalten, es ist dauernd auf eine nierencharakteristik geschaltet. Das mitgelieferte Stativ ist stabil, es reicht definitiv aus, so lange du keinen arm nehmen willst. Bei Rückfragen melde dich einfach wieder


----------



## Oozy (30. Mai 2016)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Das ice würde ich nicht kaufen, das ist die billig version. Bei der kann man die richtcharakteristik nicht umschalten, es ist dauernd auf eine nierencharakteristik geschaltet. Das mitgelieferte Stativ ist stabil, es reicht definitiv aus, so lange du keinen arm nehmen willst. Bei Rückfragen melde dich einfach wieder



Okay, dann lass ich die Finger davon. Damit sieht es jetzt so aus: Mikro und diesen Popfilter? Passt das so?


----------



## XyZaaH (31. Mai 2016)

Oozy schrieb:


> Okay, dann lass ich die Finger davon. Damit sieht es jetzt so aus: Mikro und diesen Popfilter? Passt das so?


Ich würde das nicht so machen. Das snowball ist hoffnungslos überteuert, genau so wie der popfilter. Ich würde den snowball auf Amazon bestellen, weil er da öfter für 54 Euro verfügbar ist. Den popfilter würde ich nur nehmen, wenn du beabsichtigst das Mikro direkt vor dem Mund zu halten, also vor deiner Tastatur. Wenn es sonst auf dem Tisch steht ist ein popfilter nicht nötig.


----------



## Oozy (31. Mai 2016)

Klar, es ist zwar viel zu teuer, aber immer noch das günstigste in der Schweiz. Und von amazon halte ich generell nicht all zu viel, wenn es anders geht und ich die heimische Industrie unterstützen kann, bevorzuge ich das. Aber hier sieht man mal wieder den Schweiz-Zuschlag. 

Ich denke schon, dass das Mikro ziemlich nah an der Tastatur stehen wird. Entweder ich darf nicht so in die mechanische Tastaur hämmern oder ich kaufe den Popfilter trotzdem. Ich habe auf die schnelle gerade keinen günstigeren (in der Schweiz) verfügbaren Popfilter gefunden. 

Sonst würde das so aber passen, richtig? Dann würde ich das so bestellen, wenn sonst niemand was einzuwenden hat.


----------



## XyZaaH (31. Mai 2016)

Ich würde den popfilter nur nehmen wenn du das Mikrofon direkt vor dem Mund haben willst, das meinte ich mit vor der Tastatur. Ich würde nur das mic kaufen, den Filter kannst du dann ja noch dazu kaufen.


----------



## Körschgen (31. Mai 2016)

Also wenn du den gain ("pegel des Mikros") möglichst runter schrauben willst, ist ein Popschutz beim Snowball unabdingbar.

Wenn du es eh etwas entfernt aufstellst ist er nicht nötig.

Je näher du es am Mund positionierst, desto kraftvoller der Klang und desto niedriger kannst du das Mic pegeln -> weniger rauschen weniger Umgebungsgeräusche.

Ohne Popfilter ist das Snowball beim direkten rein sprechen kaum zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Oozy (31. Mai 2016)

Okay, dann nehm ichs gleich mit. Wenns nicht passen sollte, kann ich es noch immer zurück schicken. Vielen lieben Dann für die schnelle und kompetente Beratung!


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2016)

Ich möchte mir ein neues Ansteckmikro zu meinem Kopfhörer kaufen.
Vermutlich nehme ich das* ModMic V4*, da ich mit meinem V2 sehr zufrieden war.
Das Mikro gibt es in zwei Varianten. Das verlinkte und eine omnidirektionale Version.

Den Begriff habe ich heute zum ersten Mal gehört und will nur sicher gehen, dass ich das richtig verstehe.

*Omnidirektional = bessere Aufnahme aus verschiedenen Winkeln, dafür aber auch mehr ungewollte Umgebungsgeräusche?
*Andere Vor-/Nachteile gibt es nicht?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (6. Juni 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir ein neues Ansteckmikro zu meinem Kopfhörer kaufen.
> Vermutlich nehme ich das* ModMic V4*, da ich mit meinem V2 sehr zufrieden war.
> Das Mikro gibt es in zwei Varianten. Das verlinkte und eine omnidirektionale Version.
> 
> ...



Genau.
Außerdem hat das wohl ein höheres Grundrauschen. Einige behelfen sich dann mit ner USB Soundkarte, wobei hier nur der Mic Eingang Verwendung findet.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2016)

BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Genau.
> Außerdem hat das wohl ein höheres Grundrauschen. Einige behelfen sich dann mit ner USB Soundkarte, wobei hier nur der Mic Eingang Verwendung findet.


Alles klar, dann kommt für mich nur die normale Variante in Frage.
Danke dir!


----------



## memisis (6. Juni 2016)

Da ich mir recht unsicher bin ob ich mir neue Kopfhörer kaufen sollte oder nicht will ich erstmal keinen richtigen Thread erstellen und frage erst einmal hier nach
Ich verpacke es in Spoiler damit die die an einer Kaufberatung nicht interessiert sind es nicht unbedingt sehen müssen
Wenn mir hier nicht geholfen wird, ich überredet werde mir was zu kaufen oder so etwas in diesem Thread nicht gestattet ist erstelle ich wie jeder andere auch einen neuen Thread




Spoiler



Guten Tag,
ich bin zurzeit im Besitz einer Turtle Beach Ear Force PX22 (welche ich schon seit Jahren nutze) und habe nun Interesse daran zu richtigen Kopfhörern zu wechseln. Diesbezüglich hätte ich einige fragen.
Als Budget dachte ich an etwa 150€. Ein zusätzliches Ansteckmic. von Speedlink besitze ich bereits (weil mir das längere aufsetzen des Headsets unangenehm ist habe ich es mir zusätzlich gekauft).
Mit den Kopfhörern soll hauptsächlich Serien & Videos geguckt werden. Gespielt wird zurzeit nur Overwatch, jedoch Spiele ich alle paar Monate gerne mal eine weile CS:GO. Battlefield 1 wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch zum Release gekauft & gespielt.
Wenn mal Musik gehört wird dann eigentlich nur Klassik oder irgendwelche witzigen Parodien.

1. In den PX22 werden meine Ohren schnell unangenehm warm, liegt es an dem Headset an sich oder ist das ein allgemeines Problem mit Kopfhörern? (~1 Stunde)
2. Meine Nachbarn sind leider nicht die leisesten, würde es sich eher empfehlen geschlossene Kopfhörer zu kaufen, oder reichen die offenen aus um die Nachbarn auszublenden? (Sie reden halt recht viel auf ihrem Balkon & im Sommer will man sein Fenster auch möglichst offen behalten..)
3. Ich bin kein großer Musik Hörer, ich benutze Kopfhörer hauptsächlich um Serien zu gucken & allgemein Videos in denen zu leise geredet oder genuschelt wird. Empfiehlt es sich überhaupt für solche Umstände neue Kopfhörer zu kaufen? Vielleicht wird meine liebe zur Musik ja geweckt wenn ich mal anständige Töne zu hören bekomme.
4. Als MoBo nutze ich das MSI H97 Guard-Pro , würde sich da die zusätzliche Anschaffung einer billigen Soundkarte lohnen? Falls ja welche? 
5. Wenn ihr bis hierhin gelesen habt solltet ihr ein kleines bild meines Nutzerverhaltens haben. Meint ihr das Geld ist in Lautsprechern besser aufgehoben? Zurzeit verwende ich ein 2.1 von Logitrön.
6. Hier wurde oft das DT 990 empfohlen, handelt es sich dabei um die Pro variante? Ist die nicht Pro variante besser oder warum Kostet sie mehr? Merkt man zwischen den beiden Kopfhörern einen Unterschied?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig mit meinen Fragen weiterhelfen


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## buxtehude (6. Juni 2016)

1. ja, kann an der bauweise (geschlossen+over ear) des HS liegen.
2. (halb)offen könnte ausreichen, falls die musik laut genug oder die abschirmung durch die ohrpolster gut ist.
3. gute KH können beides (serien, musik) auf jeden fall besser klingen lassen.
4. ist abhängig vom verwendeten KH; also später erst zu beantworten.
5. ob KH oder lautsprecher kannst du nur selbst entscheiden (nachbarn, lautstärke etc.); grundsätzlich geeignet wäre beides.
6. vermutlich ist die pro variante gemeint. unterschiede sind: pro -> spiralkabel, festerer anpressdruck, nur mit 250 ohm einganswiderstand; edition mit 32, 250 oder 600 ohm verfügbar, glattes kabel, mäßiger anpressdruck.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Juni 2016)

Bei offenen KH schwitzt du nicht so sehr wie bei geschlossenen, aber dafür geht halt auch mehr Musik raus und rein.
Aber kp wie schlimm das dann mit den Nachbarn wäre. Ich habe den DT 990 Pro und finde ihn sehr gut. 
Benutze den auch für Filme, Serien, Musik und Zocken.

Als Soundkarte benutz ich einen FiiO E10K. Aber so arg krass ist der Unterschied zwischen onboard Sound und externer Soundkarte nicht, wenn man nicht gerade die größte High End-Audio-Musiksammlung hat.
Es gibt auch viele die immer behaupten, dass sie den Unterschied zwischen 320 kbps und lossless hören, aber dann in Blindtests versagen.
Also ich meine, dass es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist ne Soundkarte zu kaufen.


----------



## memisis (7. Juni 2016)

Ich danke euch für eure schnelle Antwort.
So wie es aussieht würde ich mein glück zuerst mal mit einem offenem KH probieren.

Das wäre zum Beispiel der Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Kopfhörer
 Wenn ich die aus dem Warehouse Deal kaufe hätte ich noch etwa 40€ über für eine Soundkarte. Für die FiiO reicht das aber denke nicht mehr. Wenn sich eine Soundkarte nicht lohnt dann würde ich das ding wahrscheinlich einfach als Neugerät kaufen.

Wie ist denn der Tragekomfort? Ich denke dazu hatte ich viel positives gelesen, oder ich verwechsel hier etwas.
Würde mein MoBo den KH auch genug saft geben?


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Juni 2016)

memisis schrieb:


> Ich danke euch für eure schnelle Antwort.
> So wie es aussieht würde ich mein glück zuerst mal mit einem offenem KH probieren.
> 
> Das wäre zum Beispiel der Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Kopfhörer
> ...



Also ich habe ja den DT 990 Pro und ich finde nicht, dass der Anpressdruck zu hoch ist. Ich habe einen eher großen Schädel und ich kann den KH stundenlang bequem tragen.
Ob warehouse deal oder nicht, musst du selber entscheiden. Kannst natürlich Glück, aber auch Pech damit haben


----------



## memisis (8. Juni 2016)

Kann ich die DT 990 Pro auch ohne SoKa oder dem E10k befeuern?
In meinem MoBo steckt denke eine "Realtek ALC892".


----------



## buxtehude (8. Juni 2016)

DT990 Pro (250 Ohm) - aktuelle onboard soundchips schaffen das auch ohne (externe) soundkarte oder zusätzlichem KHV/DAC.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2016)

Klar "schaffen" die dass, es ist aber gut klingen muss es deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## buxtehude (9. Juni 2016)

aber schlecht klingen auch nicht 

kaum jemand hört den unterschied zwischen z.b. 32, 80 oder 250 ohm. dazu gibt es mehr als genug blindversuche.
einen minimalen unterschied können maximal audioprofis mit fast absolutem gehör heraushören; wozu die mehrheit (auch ich) hier im forum wahrscheinlich nicht gehört.

und ja, es gibt tatsächlich einige KH, die eine externe SK, eine DAC/KHV benötigen. jedoch gehören die hier genannten KH gerade nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2016)

buxtehude schrieb:


> kaum jemand hört den unterschied zwischen z.b. 32, 80 oder 250 ohm. dazu gibt es mehr als genug blindversuche.



Der Klang hängt ganz sicher auch nicht an der Impedanz - minimale Unterschiede ergeben sich vermutlich, ob die relevant sind sei mal dahin gestellt. Klar, ein einfach zu treibender KH klingt an einer Onboard Lösung besser als eine entsprechend schwieriger zu treibender. Aber eine bessere Soka hört man ab einer bestimmten Qualitätsstufe bei den KHs definitiv immer.



buxtehude schrieb:


> und ja, es gibt tatsächlich einige KH, die eine externe SK, eine DAC/KHV benötigen. jedoch gehören die hier genannten KH gerade nicht unbedingt.



Was meinst du eigentlich was so ein Onboard Teil ist? Ein DAC! Den brauchts am Rechner immer! Egal ob Onboard oder dediziert.
Eine Soka kann aber (und wenn man nicht gerade die allereinfachste Sparlösung nimmt tut sie das auch) einen erheblich größeren Aufwand, sowohl am DAC, an der Stromversorgung (intern nur bedingt) und natürlich an den Ausgangsstufen treiben. 

Der genannte KH ist definitiv in der Lage diese besseren Bedingungen deutlich darzustellen. Brauchen tut man für den Hörer - aus elektrischer Sicht - sicherlich keine Soka, aber aus klanglicher Sicht ist eine solche sicherlich angezeigt.

Die Frage ist eher, warum man 130€ für nen KH ausgibt, wenn einem dessen Potential egal ist. Da kann man dann auch gleich was einfaches kaufen!


----------



## buxtehude (9. Juni 2016)

gemeint war auch ein extra DAC bzw. eine DAC/KHV kombi, die hier (wie auch in anderen foren) immer wieder empfohlen werden.

dieses KH modell z.b. erzeugt sozusagen "out of the box" schon ein (für mich) sehr gutes klangbild, das den offenbar häufigsten einsatzzwecken (gaming>musik) gerecht wird. daher auch die aussage, dass kein extra gerät (für dieses KH modell) notwendig ist. 
klar, könnte man das u.u. verbessern, aber es sind wiederum zusatzkosten und geräte notwendig, die ggf. einen unterschied bringen können, den die meisten entweder nicht heraus hören oder schlicht das budget und die möglichkeiten des normalo-users übersteigen.

natürlich steht es jedem frei, günstigere oder teurere geräte zu kaufen (egal, ob KH, DAC, KHV usw.), aber für einsteiger ist die (untere) mittelklasse schon geeignet, um rasch einen eindruck davon zu erhalten, was man in den letzten jahren verpasst hat - dank (schrott)headsets, gaming marketing etc.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2016)

buxtehude schrieb:


> dieses KH modell z.b. erzeugt sozusagen "out of the box" schon ein (für mich) sehr gutes klangbild, das den offenbar häufigsten einsatzzwecken (gaming>musik) gerecht wird. daher auch die aussage, dass kein extra gerät (für dieses KH modell) notwendig ist.



Die Frage ist doch eher, reicht es für dich weil du nix besseres kennst oder sind deine Ansprüche einfach nicht allzu hoch. Beides legitim, aber daraus lässt sich nicht ableiten, dass es generell reicht. Es geht nunmal mit ner ordentlichen Soka noch ein ganzes Stück mehr.



buxtehude schrieb:


> klar, könnte man das u.u. verbessern, aber es sind wiederum zusatzkosten und geräte notwendig, die ggf. einen unterschied bringen können, den die meisten entweder nicht heraus hören oder schlicht das budget und die möglichkeiten des normalo-users übersteigen.



Das mit dem Budget der normalo-users halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wenn man sich mal in den Signaturen hier im Forum umsieht, dann würde eine ordentliche Soka definitiv preislich nur unter ferner liefen laufen. Auch bei dir wäre ne SoKa nicht für einen Quantensprung im Preis verantwortlich.

Was auch nicht so stimmt ist, dass es keiner heraushört. Wer hinhört, der hört erstaunlich viel. So gabe es vor einiger Zeit (ist schon etwas länger her) hier eine lebhafte Diskussion über den Unterschied zw. MP3 und unkomprimierter Musik (z.B. FLAC). Sehr viele haben diejenigen, die meinten Unterschiede zu hören in die Voodoo Ecke gestellt. Dann ist man auf die Idee gekommen mithilfe von foobar + ABX Blindtests durchzuführen. Im Ergebnis haben - soweit ich mich erinnere - die allermeisten gute - sehr gute Quoten erzielt was die Unterscheidung angeht. Das ist jetzt zwar keine wissenschaftliche Studie unter Laborbedingungen gewesen, aber doch recht aufschlussreich.
Der Unterschied zwischen ner ordentlichen Soka und Onboard ist im Vergleich dazu erheblich größer, also vermutlich von jedem mehr oder minder ineressierten heraus zu hören...


----------



## buxtehude (9. Juni 2016)

ja, du hast recht. ich höre den unterschied (noch) nicht, da mir offenbar das audio-gedächtnis und/oder das gehör fehlt.
und wo immer möglich, sage oder schreibe ich dazu, dass ich nur meine persönliche meinung äußere.
richtig ist also auch, dass meine subjektive meinung keinen allgemeingültigen wert oder anspruch hat.

recht hast du auch mit den preisen der SK im vergleich zu anderen hardware-komponenten. daher ist es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viel geld "nur" für KH oder SK im vergleich zu grafikkarten o.ä. ausgegeben wird bzw. die leute bereit sind zu zahlen.

und daran mangelt es halt: geld bzw. die bereitschaft mehr für hochwertige audio-komponenten zu zahlen.

und genau daher bin ich dazu übergegangen, die empfehlungen den anfragen entsprechend "einfach" zu halten.

aber leute wie du, die offenbar mehr wissen, erfahrung oder möglichkeiten haben, dürfen/sollen bitte weiterhin auf die möglichkeiten hinweisen, damit wir weg vom "schnell + billig" hin zum "geduld + mehr qualität" kommen.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juni 2016)

Mal davon abgesehen das ein 250 ohm KH an den meisten onboard Chips kaum Lautstärke produziert.
Das fällt auch dem letzten Holzohr auf.


----------



## buxtehude (10. Juni 2016)

bei mir tut er das jedenfalls mehr als ausreichend (ALC 1150+DT880 Edition 250Ohm).


----------



## max310kc (10. Juni 2016)

Du hast ja auch extra einen KHV auf dem Board verbaut, das hat auch nicht jedes


----------



## buxtehude (10. Juni 2016)

ok, aber davon hat auch niemand geredet. ich habe auch nur meine persönliche situation geschildert


----------



## max310kc (10. Juni 2016)

Zeigt auch nur wieder, dass man das nicht pauschal sagen kann. Bei solchen Fragen sollte man halt doch lieber immer das Board dazu nennen.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2016)

KHV auf dem Board hin oder her, eine halbwegs ordentliche Soka wird klanglich mehr oder weniger deutlich vorbei ziehen.


----------



## memisis (11. Juni 2016)

Ich danke euch für die vielen Antworten hier
Ich tendiere jetzt sehr zum Kauf eines KH's. Deswegen habe ich mal einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht.

Echt super von euch allen!


----------



## hendrosch (12. Juli 2016)

Hab momentan einen DT990 an einem E07k.
Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden nur die Höhen sind manchmal etwa aufdringlich und ich will generell mal was neues und mehr.
Gibt grade bei amazon den T90 für ~290€ als  WHD (gebraucht).
Einfach mal bestellen und ausprobieren?
Oder doch lieber vergleichen?
Zu dem Preis würde man den ja vermutlich wieder los werden früher oder später.

Würde evtl. auch mal was geschlossenes Probieren. 
Etwas mehr tiefbass wäre auch schön, aber nicht so "dumpf" wie der X1.
Ich stöber denke mal ein bisschen und wär für Vorschläge offen, gibt da momentan ja auf alle WHD 20% sind denke paar Schnäppchen drinn.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Juli 2016)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage an euch, jedoch geht es bei mir um In Ears. Habe die Degauss Labs Noir und finde sie klanglich eigentlich ganz gut. 
Nur der Tieftonbereich sagt mir kaum zu. Selbst mit EQ klingt mir das untenrum zu schwach auf der Brust.

Habe die DT990 Pro als Vergleich für Zuhause. Natürlich kann man die beiden vom Klang her nicht allzu gut vergleichen, aber ein wenig mehr Bass wäre schon wünschenswert.
Welche In Ears bis 100 € klingen denn ähnlich wie die DT 990 Pro?


----------



## WaldemarE (13. Juli 2016)

Entweder den Vsonic VSD3/s oder Shure SE215. Bin aber schon ne weile raus was KHs angeht vielleicht gibt's sogar neue Geheimtipps 😉

ansonsten hier mal etwas durch lesen 2016 In-Ear Earphone Buyer’s Guide by Sound Signature | The Headphone List


----------



## Hoelli (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread****

Moin,

ich weiß, der Post ist schon etwas älter, aber hoffentlich kannst du, oder irgendwer anders mir die Frage beantworten.
Was sind denn das für Lautsprecher? Also von welchem Hersteller stammen die?

Vielen Dank schon mal.



Witcher schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Advance Pre Amp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## max310kc (14. Juli 2016)

Mit etwas Suchen im Bilderthread hat man das in ein paar Minuten rausgefunden...

Focal Aria 936
Focal Aria CC900


----------



## Witcher (16. Juli 2016)

Ja das waren ein Paar Focal Aria 936 und CC900 inkl. den passenden 906 er Rears, an sich sehr schöne Speaker, für mich dann auf dauer allerdings doch zu groß was den Raum betrifft.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Juli 2016)

Was empfiehlt ihr den für Soundkarten? 
Ich habe aktuell eine Asus dgx und einen AKG K702. 
Hab das Problem das  mir Musik zu leise ist. Möchte ne Interne.
Fiio e10k und SMSL M3 wird oft empfohlen, wird denke ich schon ein Unterschied ausmachen zu meiner jetzigen DGX. Hätte aber gerne doch interne Alternativvorschläge.

Auch hab ich schon gesehen das man sich für den AKG702 andere Ohrmuscheln kaufen kann, jm erfahrung damit?
AKG K-702 Gel-Ear-Pad


----------



## LukasGregor (24. Juli 2016)

powercolor HDX


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Juli 2016)

Die Karte lohnt sich im Vergleich zu einer der doch günstigeren fiio e10k? 
Was ist mit der Creative Sound Blaster Z?


----------



## LukasGregor (24. Juli 2016)

Nein aber ist intern...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Juli 2016)

Mir kam auch die Idee die externe einfach ins Gehäuse aufs Netzteil zu stellen^^ Platz ist genug. 
Hinten mach ich die Blenden weg, dann sieht es sicherlich gar nichtmal so schlecht aus.


----------



## LukasGregor (24. Juli 2016)

oder du stellst sie einfach auf den pc....oder man klebt eine kleine ala SMSL M3 oder Fiio unter den Tisch...so kann man leicht einstecken.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Juli 2016)

das schon, aber ich habe ein großes Gehäuse und ich hätte auch gerne alles da drinnen^^ Auserhalb würde mich sowas glaub nur stören.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Juli 2016)

Wenn du das Teil im Gehäuse hast, dann kannst du die Lautstärke nicht am Gerät regeln.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo, kurze Frage. Wisst ihr, ob der Superlux HD681 größenverstellbar ist? Ein Freund würde sich den gerne holen. Es sieht für mich doch sehr so aus von den Bildern her, aber konkret steht eben nirgends was zum Thema.


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Juli 2016)

Meinst du das Kopfband? Das passt sich automatisch an die Kopfform bzw Größe an. Funktioniert bei mir ganz gut.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juli 2016)

Wie weit geht das? Er hat einen recht großen Kopf. Geht das nur in gewissem Rahmen? Der Thomann Support hat ihm vom KH abgeraten weil er sich  wahrscheinlich nicht groß genug anpassen könne (hat er eben gefragt).

Ist der Evo größer einstellbar? Oder gibt es sonst was vergleichbares in der Preisklasse?


----------



## LukasGregor (25. Juli 2016)

Mhm...der Normale wird größer als der EvO....eigentlich gibt es nicht viel - Man kann es probieren und ihn für ein paar Tage über Bücher spannen...der HD 330 von Superluxx ist nicht viel größer, der SHP-600 würde tiefer Pads bieten, geht aber auch nicht wirklich weiter auf.
Aber am ehesten hilft selbst probieren....was mir einfällt, was wirklich groß ist, wäre ein SHP-9500, aber hier reden wir von 120€...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. August 2016)

Was macht man, wenn schon innerhalb der 2j. Garantiezeit für den  eigenen State-of-the-Art Kopfhörer durch unerklärlichen Verschleiß,  original beiliegendes Kabel sich in seine Bestandteile aufdröselt und  reibungsloses Hören nicht mehr einwandfrei funktioniert? Richtig, man  setzt ein Garantieticket auf, schickt die Chose (KH+Kabel) auf eigene  Kosten (!) zum Hersteller und erhält glücklicherweise einen Ersatz, und  dachte: Alles wieder gut.

Aber auch nur für weitere 1 1/2 Jahre,  denn dann löste sich auch dieses neue Kabel genau so wie zuvor schon  beim Original auf. Garantie gibt es nun natürlich keine mehr. Wenn dies  nicht unter geplante Obsoleszenz fällt, fresse ich einen Besen, denn was  kann man beim Benutzen eines KH schon falsch machen, ma steckt ja nur  ein einziges Mal ein, zerrt ansonsten an nichts herum, achtet penibel  aufs Vermeiden von Zugbelastungen und nach jeder Session wandert der KH  eh in die Aufbewahrungsbox.
  Starkes Stück für einen Hersteller, der den weltweit anerkannt besten  dynamischen KH baut, sich dann absolut jegliches Ersatzteil aus der  vollen Schöpfkanne vergolden zu lassen, denn ein weiteres Original  Ersatzkabel würde nun mit gesalzenen 200€ anfallen.
 Nee Leute,  irgendwo ist dann auch mal zu viel des Guten, jetzt wird sich halt ein  Austauschkabel eines Drittherstellers angeschafft, zu einem Viertel des  Preises, welches fürs Original aufgerufen wird.
 Lang lebe der Kapitalismus, indem man wenigstens noch Auswahl hat, ansonsten wäre ich jetzt doppelt und dreifach gear..ht.


----------



## gigantmaster (13. August 2016)

Hallo
Ich habe die Creative Soundblaster Play 2. Wen ich in auf Yt gehe z.b höre ich dann immer ein fiepen. Es ist aber das fiepen nur wenn ich Musik abspiele oder ein Musik Player offen habe. An was könnte es liegen? Bei meiner alten Onboard Soundkarte hatte ich das fiepen nicht. Und ich habe aktuell ein Zalman mic Ansteckmikrofon. Ich möchte jetzt meine Qualität upgraden. Ich dachte an ein usb Mikrofon im bereich von ca. 60€ . Könnt ihr mir ein gutes Usb Mikrofon empfehlen?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (13. August 2016)

Macht es eigentlich Sinn bei einer Asus Xonar DGX die Abtastrate / Bittiefe in Windows auf 24 Bit, 44.1 KHz zu stellen (Xonar Audio Center ---> 44.1 KHz)?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. August 2016)

Schadet nicht, damit deckt man 99% ab. Bei Filmen kann man natürlich auf 48  KHz stellen, muss man aber auch nicht zwingend dann.


----------



## gigantmaster (13. August 2016)

Bei meiner creative Sound Blaster Play 2 kann die khz nicht runter stellen.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (13. August 2016)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Schadet nicht, damit deckt man 99% ab. Bei Filmen kann man natürlich auf 48  KHz stellen, muss man aber auch nicht zwingend dann.



Dankeschön


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. August 2016)

Spoiler






Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Was macht man, wenn schon innerhalb der 2j. Garantiezeit für den  eigenen State-of-the-Art Kopfhörer durch unerklärlichen Verschleiß,  original beiliegendes Kabel sich in seine Bestandteile aufdröselt und  reibungsloses Hören nicht mehr einwandfrei funktioniert? Richtig, man  setzt ein Garantieticket auf, schickt die Chose (KH+Kabel) auf eigene  Kosten (!) zum Hersteller und erhält glücklicherweise einen Ersatz, und  dachte: Alles wieder gut.
> 
> Aber auch nur für weitere 1 1/2 Jahre,  denn dann löste sich auch dieses neue Kabel genau so wie zuvor schon  beim Original auf. Garantie gibt es nun natürlich keine mehr. Wenn dies  nicht unter geplante Obsoleszenz fällt, fresse ich einen Besen, denn was  kann man beim Benutzen eines KH schon falsch machen, ma steckt ja nur  ein einziges Mal ein, zerrt ansonsten an nichts herum, achtet penibel  aufs Vermeiden von Zugbelastungen und nach jeder Session wandert der KH  eh in die Aufbewahrungsbox.
> Starkes Stück für einen Hersteller, der den weltweit anerkannt besten  dynamischen KH baut, sich dann absolut jegliches Ersatzteil aus der  vollen Schöpfkanne vergolden zu lassen, denn ein weiteres Original  Ersatzkabel würde nun mit gesalzenen 200€ anfallen.
> ...






So, Lösung gefunden, lasse mir jetzt einfach für roundabout 124 Mücken  ein Custom Kabel von der Insel anfertigen, habe mich für diese  Farbkombination entschieden (nur Beispielbild, um die Farben  darzustellen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. August 2016)

Mal ne Zwischenfrage für mich als alten Stax Liebhaber (deren Teile quasi inkaputtbar sind...), wer ist denn der Hersteller anerkannt besten dynamischen KHs?

Soweit ich weiß gibt es im Hifi Bereich nirgends so etwas wie den anerkannt besten Hersteller - wenngleich Staxe einen ziemlich guten Ruf genießen, wenngleich die ja nicht dem dynamischen Prinzip folgen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. August 2016)

Bei den reinen Dynamikern dürfte wohl Sennheiser die Krone inne haben, also mit ihrem HD 800, auch wenn an der Spitze die Luft schon dünn wird, da im Prinzip alle Premiumhersteller sich in dieser Region schon nicht mehr viel schenken.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2016)

Ich glaube auch, dass es an der Spitze meist sehr dünn wird und es da dann weniger um besser oder schlechter geht sondern um gefällt einem persönlich besser oder eben nicht so gut. Neben dem HD800 gibts ja dann doch noch ne Reihe anderer Hörer anderer Hersteller bei denen ich mich nicht trauen würde von "dem einem Besten" zu reden.

Sogar bei den Elektro- / Magnetostaten gibts mittlerweile sogar 1-2 Produkte, die es mit STAX einigermaßen aufnehmen können (sollen)... Ich halte das aber für ein Gerücht!
Naja warten wir mal den Orpheus Nachfolger HE1 ab...

Aber alles egal, Hauptsache es gefällt!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. August 2016)

Wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen - ist ein _QPAD QH-90_ für _65,00€_ in Ordnung?


----------



## LukasGregor (14. August 2016)

ja ist es....ist ein fairer Preis


----------



## Oozy (14. August 2016)

Hat hier wer die Burson V5 Opamps gehört oder hat sie sogar selber?

Edit: 





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sogar bei den Elektro- / Magnetostaten gibts mittlerweile sogar 1-2 Produkte, die es mit STAX einigermaßen aufnehmen können (sollen)... Ich halte das aber für ein Gerücht!


Da würde mich sehr interessieren, wen du da noch zur Liste zählst. Hab schon einige gehört, aber ein Stax SR-009 war leider noch nicht dabei.



> Aber alles egal, Hauptsache es gefällt!


Richtig!

Edit: Dynamische KH würde ich auf den HD800S gehen. Nach planaren hast du ja nicht gefragt


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. August 2016)

*AW: (Hi-Fi)-Anspieltipps bzw. außergewöhnlich gut produzierte Musik*

Meistens höre ich ja nur Hardstyle. Da is die Qualität nicht so das wichtigste. Hauptsache es ist schnell und "ratzt" gut ^^.

Jetzt mal eine Frage an euch: Weiß einer woher ich !legal! eine gute Version von "King Crimson - Epitaph" herkrieg ? Die Versionen auf YT haben leider ein mMn. Viel zu starkes Grundrauschen. Und die Höhen sind auch ehr... YT Qualität halt.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. August 2016)

Oozy schrieb:


> Da würde mich sehr interessieren, wen du da noch zur Liste zählst. Hab schon einige gehört, aber ein Stax SR-009 war leider noch nicht dabei.



Da gibts z.B. Audeze LCD-X, Hifiman HE-1000 oder auch die JPS Labs Abyss AB 1266. Ob die so gut sind wie die entsprechenden STAXe weiß ich nicht, ich habe die noch nie im Vergleich gehört. Ich habe aber schon sehr viel gutes über die Dinger gelesen. Da ich aktuell keine KH brauche, stellt sich die Frage für mich auch nicht. Ich bin gerade eher dabei die Nachfolge für meine Boxen im Wohnzimmer zu planen und zu konzeptionieren. Seit dieser Woche (Besuch bei blue planet acoustic in Frankfurt) bin ich da ein gutes Stück weiter und kann wenigstens das mal im Herbst angehen.



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Meistens höre ich ja nur Hardstyle. Da is die Qualität nicht so das wichtigste. Hauptsache es ist schnell und "ratzt" gut ^^.



Jeder wie er mag, aber ich finde schon, das gute Musik immer von ner guten Anlage profitiert. Zumindest bis zu nem gewissen Grad, echte High End Anlagen klingen leider sehr oft ungnädig bei schlechten Aufnahmen... da macht dann Musikhören nicht immer Spaß mit. Wie gut oder schlecht Hardstyle für gewöhnlich produziert ist, kann ich nicht sagen sondern höchstens vermuten (kein Kommentar ) - aber ne ordentliche Anlage wird auch da helfen.



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine Frage an euch: Weiß einer woher ich !legal! eine gute Version von "King Crimson - Epitaph" herkrieg ? Die Versionen auf YT haben leider ein mMn. Viel zu starkes Grundrauschen. Und die Höhen sind auch ehr... YT Qualität halt.



Ernsthaft? 
Mir würden ja auf Anhieb mehrere Anbieter einfallen, die das zugehörige Album auf CD verkaufen... Über die Qualität der aktuellen CD kann ich jetzt nix sagen, ich kenne nur die LP Version. Vlt. gabs ja ne Remaster Version zum 40, 45,... Jubiläum? 
Alternativ dürfte das jeder (!) Second Hand CD/Platten Laden da haben. In The Court Of The Crimson King ist ja dann doch auch ein eher bekannterer Klassiker und entsprechend verbreitet.
Nicht zuletzt dürfte es das Teil u.U. auch auf diversen Downloadportalen, ggf auch als FLAC zum Download geben.

Wer google bedienen kann, der sollte das Ding definitiv wo finden...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. August 2016)

Okay, habe jetzt endlich mal ne Seite gefunden wo ich es mir wenigstens als FLAC anhören kann. Anhören reicht, da ich mit meinen 0815 Samsung Kopfhörern am Handy da eh keinen Unterschied mehr höre. Da liegt es btw. als 128Kbit/s MP3 vor.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da ja, wie vor ein paar Tagen bereits hier von mir geschrieben,  auch mein Ersatzkabel von Sennheiser nach nur einem Jahr, wie schon  damals beim Originalkabel, dort immerhin nach erst 2 Jahren, sich in  seine Bestandteile aufzudröseln begann, und ein neues Kabel direkt von  Sennheiser mit gesalzenen 200 Ocken zu Buche schlägt, entschloss ich  mich, mal mein Glück mit einem Custom Cable eines Drittanbieters zu  versuchen.
Ein wenig recherchiert und in UK fündig geworden.  Flaches, geflochtenes Kabel mit 2-farbiger, freier Farbauswahl, massiver  Neutrikstecker 6,35mm, hochwertig verarbeitet. Handfertigung, direkt  aus der Manufaktur heraus. Zwischen Bestellung und Ankunft im  Briefkasten vergingen gerade mal 6 Tage. Gut investierterte 130 Ocken.

Und darum liebe ich KAPITALISMUS!


----------



## BigBubby (20. August 2016)

Wir gucken mal in 2 Jahren, ob es das Teil dann noch Wert war, aber teu teu teu.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. August 2016)

Ich hege gute Hoffnung, wir reden hier ja nicht von Billig China Schrott oder dem Sennheiser Original. 
Wird schon schiefgehen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2016)

Naja, aus UK klingt bei sowas immer sehr nach Honkong  .


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. August 2016)

Als ich letztes Mal Erdkunde hatte, stand UK noch für United Kingdom und HK für Hongkong.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. August 2016)

Nunja, Hongkong ist ja jetzt dann doch auch ne Weile schon nicht mehr britisch. Ich würde wetten, dass im Forum viele zu jung sind um sich daran zu erinnern, dass es überhaupt mal britisch war.

Aber im Ernst, die Herkunft spielt bei Komponenten eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle bzgl. der Qualität. Ich kenne sowohl deutsche Firmen, die wirklich im großen Stile Murks machen, als auch chinesische oder indische, die sehr hochwertige Qualität liefern. Pauschalisierungen werden einmal mehr einem etwas komplexeren Sachverhalt nicht gerecht.

Im Übrigen "handgemacht" ist - auch wenn viele das denken - kein Zeichen für besonders hohe Qualität, sondern normalerweise eher eins dafür, dass eben diese Qualität stärker schwankt als wenn etwas maschinell produziert wird. Auch hier gilt das natürlich nicht immer, aber industriell gesehen definitiv.


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. August 2016)

Was könnt ihr für gute Kopfhörer empfehlen im LowBudget Bereich ? Meine Sennheiser HD 449 schrotten mir irgendwie meine Buchsen #Wackelkontakt


----------



## Dustin91 (21. August 2016)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr für gute Kopfhörer empfehlen im LowBudget Bereich ? Meine Sennheiser HD 449 schrotten mir irgendwie meine Buchsen #Wackelkontakt



Definiere low budget?

Aber die hier sind schon sehr gut für ihr Geld, da kannst du nichts falsch machen:

Superlux HD-668 B

Superlux HD-681 Evo BK


----------



## Icedaft (21. August 2016)

Was ist denn für Dich Lowbudget? So etwas ? Superlux HD681 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder so etwas ? QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Oder so? AKG K612 PRO schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Es gäbe dann noch die Superlux HD668B schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder direkt vernünftig: beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was ist denn für Dich Lowbudget? So etwas ? Superlux HD681 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder so etwas ? QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Oder so? AKG K612 PRO schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Es gäbe dann noch die Superlux HD668B schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Oder direkt vernünftig: beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Naja also sagen wir bis 70€ kann ich da gern gehen (aber weniger wäre auch nich schlecht)

überlege gerade noch die UE6000 ....

weil wie gesagt meine Sennheiser haben meine Buchsen zerschossen (gehen noch taddellos) aber wenn alle Hardware drunter leidet bringts ja nix


----------



## Icedaft (22. August 2016)

In dem Preisbereich würde ich mir die folgenden mal anschauen:

Produktvergleich Kingston HyperX Cloud II schwarz/rot, QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz, Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland

Kingston HyperX Cloud weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (60€ !)

Audio-Technica ATH-PRO5MK3 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dustin91 (22. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> In dem Preisbereich würde ich mir die folgenden mal anschauen:
> 
> Produktvergleich Kingston HyperX Cloud II schwarz/rot, QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset schwarz, Kingston HyperX Cloud schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Wieso denn Headset, wenn er KH will? 
Danny, wenn du es sonst aushältst, spar lieber nochmal ne Weile und kauf dir ein wenig teurere KH.
Wenn man mit denen pfleglich umgeht, halten die auch verdammt lange.
Sowas z.B. Ist Retourenware, aber mit voller Garantie:

Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro B-Stock

Habe schon des Öfteren B-Ware bestellt und bisher nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## BigBubby (22. August 2016)

Ich habe auch eine B-Ware vom DT-770 und die Hält jetzt auch schon 3-4(?) Jahre und sieht aus wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Icedaft (22. August 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wieso denn Headset, wenn er KH will?
> Danny, wenn du es sonst aushältst, spar lieber nochmal ne Weile und kauf dir ein wenig teurere KH.
> Wenn man mit denen pfleglich umgeht, halten die auch verdammt lange.
> Sowas z.B. Ist Retourenware, aber mit voller Garantie:
> ...



Weil ich keine gescheiten KH in dem Preisbereich kenne, er diesen am PC nutzen will und ich von den genannten weiß, das diese für ihr Geld was taugen. Das zusätzliche Mic wäre eben ein zusätzliches Goodie.

Ich persönlich präferiere auch die Lösung mit dem DT-990.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. August 2016)

Ich war am Dienstag in Frankfurt bei bpa um mal in meinem Plan meine Wohnzimmer Beschallung zu erneuern voran zu kommen. 

Konkret sollen meine bisherigen KEFs durch eine aktive DIY Lösung mit hohem Wirkungsgrad und exotischem Konzept abgelöst werden. Ich kann einfach keine Bassreflexkisten mehr sehen / hören. Nachdem ich in der Vergangenheit ja schon mit den Pentaton von Visaton geliebäugelt habe, mit Hörnern geliebäugelt habe (meinem kleinen bau ich aber dennoch mal welche fürs Kinderzimmer), bin ich letztlich bei Dipolen gelandet.

BPA hat da einiges im Angebot. Aufgrund meines riesigen Wohnzimmers (8x6m Grundfläche, Dachschräge + Gaube max 4,2m hoch) kommen da dann natürlich nur die großen Geschütze in Frage. D.h. 8" Breitbänder plus 2x15" Tiefmitteltöner pro Seite...

Was soll ich sagen?! Der Hörtermin war wirklich eine runde Sache. Die Boxen klingen mit den meisten der mitgebrachten Musikstücke einfach sensationell. Gute Schlagzeugaufnahmen sind wirklich quasi live (ich habe jahrelang selbst Schlagzeug gespielt und weiß wie es live klingen muss), Klavier und Gitarre eine Sensation... Bestimmte Dinge klingen damit besser als praktisch alles andere was ich bis dato gehört habe (und da waren schon einige illustre Boxen im gesunden 5-stelligen Preisbereich dabei). Klar, es gibt auch Aufnahmen, die klingen damit nicht so sensationell, aber immer noch sehr gut.

Einziger Haken. Im Bass ist recht früh Schluss. Da ist irgendwo zw. 40 und 50 Hz Schicht im Schacht... Damit kann man leben, aber da ich ohnehin nen Subwoofer (natürlich auch als Dipol) dazu bauen will ist das nicht weiter wild.

Die Weiche wird vermutlich ein Teil von miniDSP sein (idealerweise macht bpa auch hier den Vertrieb...). Auch da habe ich mir was vorführen lassen und ich werd wohl nicht um die große Version inklusive FIIR Filter herumkommen. Damit hats dann noch nen kleinen Sprung nach vorn getan mit absolut linealglattem Frequenzgang am Hörplatz plus Zeitkorrektur und Bassanhebung. Wirklich geil!

Konkret wirds darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich die Teile (bzw so ähnliche mit evtl. potenteren TMTs) bau, dazu 1-2 Subwoofer (ich denke da an mindestens 2x18" pro Seite, evtl auch 21"...), das Ganze aktiviere und auf mein Wohnzimmer einmesse. Evtl. bau ich dazu dann auch noch gleich nen ordentlichen Verstärker, der mir zumindest die Breitbänder ordentlich treibt (da denke ich an ne Single Ended Transe mit ca. 5-15W)

Ich habe das in der Komplexität noch nicht gemacht, könnte aber - wenn Interesse besteht - gerne einen Thread aufmachen in dem ich von Zeit zu Zeit meinen Kampf (Scheitern und Erfolg) mit der Materie beschreibe. Ist zwar kein Hifi Forum hier, aber vielleicht interessiert das ja dennoch, immerhin hats hier einige DIYler!?


----------



## hendrosch (24. August 2016)

Ich wär gern DIYler und hört sich gut an was du planst, also ich würd das Projekt verfolgen wenn du bereit bist es zu dokumentieren.


----------



## soth (24. August 2016)

Ich würde mich auch sehr für eine Doku interessieren.

Bei den Subs würde ich wohl auf 21"er gehen, schon alleine um den Wirkungsgrad hoch zu halten.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. August 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch sehr für eine Doku interessieren.
> 
> Bei den Subs würde ich wohl auf 21"er gehen, schon alleine um den Wirkungsgrad hoch zu halten.



Der Wirkungsgrad der Subs ist mir nicht so wichtig. Ich möchte aber vom Pegel mithalten können. Wenn ich sehe, dass die 21" Dinger bei 25Hz, wenn sie denn so laut wie die 15" TMT bei 50Hz sein sollen ca. die doppelte Auslenkung können müssen wirds schon da eng...


----------



## soth (24. August 2016)

Sicher mit dem Kennschalldruckpegel wird es sowieso nicht hinhauen. Aber wie du richtig sagst bist du schon aufgrund des nötigen Verschiebevolumens fast dazu gezwungen 21" Chassis zu nehmen.


----------



## Witcher (25. August 2016)

@ Zappaesk, unbedingt ein Bauthread dazu machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. August 2016)

Witcher schrieb:


> @ Zappaesk, unbedingt ein Bauthread dazu machen.



OK, ich denke Mitte September sollte es dann losgehen. Muss erst noch meine Werkstatt von den aktuellen Projekten räumen... Da steht noch ein erst zugesägter Berg an Holz (372 Einzelteile...), der dringend zu nem CD Regal verbaut werden will...


----------



## Witcher (25. August 2016)

Ja kein Stress machen.  Was wird dass für ein riesen regal bei so vielen Teilen


----------



## Zappaesk (25. August 2016)

Das Regal wird so ähnlich aussehen wie dieses hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings etwas niedriger und dafür breiter und Platz für ca. 700 CDs bieten. Wie du siehst ist das bisherige voll und muss dringend um ein weiteres ergänzt werden.

Die hohe Anzahl von Teilen ergibt sich aus dem Aufbau aus geschichtetem Multiplex. Dafür ist ne komplette 20mm starke Platte MPX (2500x1500) draufgegangen. Ausserdem ist mein neues Kappsägeblatt schon wieder stumpf... Gesägt ist das in 4h, aber bis das verleimt und geschliffen ist vergehen noch einige Wochen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2016)

Ich hab grade 2 Stunden DVD-A und BD-A gehört, dann kam eine MP3 in der Playlist. Ich dachte mir haut jemand mitten ins Gesicht.   HAHA, so krass hatte ich es noch nicht erlebt. Ich glaube je länger man eine Audiospur mit hoher Qualität hört, desto mehr schießt sich das Gehör drauf ein.


----------



## Taitan (26. August 2016)

@Zappaesk: Gönn Dir den Luxus und lass den Holzzuschnitt von einer CNC - Fräse machen. Das hat zumindest mir unglaublich viel Frust erspart - da weder alle Werkzeuge bzw. ausreichend Erfahrung mit diesen vorhanden war. Der Zusammenbau gestaltet sich dann etwa wie Lego. Lediglich größere Zwingen und viel Holzleim wird noch benötigt. Über das Oberflächenfinish sollte sich schon bei der Planung Gedanken gemacht werden. Hab meine Schallfronten mit Leder bespannt (frei nach Sonus Faber). Da musste der Bauvorschlag aus der H+H dezent angepasst werden. 

Kannst ja mal bei Speaker-space oder Peak-lsv nachfragen, was ein Zuschnitt kosten würde. 

Lg, Jessica


----------



## Zappaesk (27. August 2016)

Ne, den Zuschnitt mach natürlich selber!
Immer!
In den speziellen Fall ists ja auch noch sehr einfach. pro Seite 3 Bretter in denen jeweils eine kreisrunde Öffnung für die Chassis drin ist. Dazu dann noch die Bearbeitung zur oberflächenbündigen Montage des Breitbänders... Das ist ja in 20 Minuten gemacht! 
Abgesehen davon würde ich, wenn ich nicht weiterkomm bestimmt net im Netz Holzuschnitt bestellen. Zum einen könnte ich Zuschnitt bei meinem Holzhändler direkt bekommen und wenn das nicht hilft kann ich ja auch beim örtlichen Schreiner Dinge erledigen lassen. Das dürfte für gewöhnlich beides billiger sein als Holz im Netz zu bestellen und ggf. per Spedition liefern zu lassen.

Aber wie gesagt ich machs eh selber. Bin aber zum Thema Optik noch unentschlossen. Buche oder Bambus? Farbig oder Natur? Teilw. Optisch wie das CD Regal vor ein paar Threads? Fragen über Fragen...
Vielleicht bau ich mehrere Varianten und entscheide mich dann.


----------



## Witcher (27. August 2016)

Bambusfurnier hab ich bei meinen genommen, ist halt immer die Frage natürlich wie es einem persönlich gefällt.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. August 2016)

Furnier mache ich keins drauf, das wird massiv gebaut. Man sieht ja zwangsläufig die Schnittkanten und die will ich nicht mit Bügelkanten o.ä. verhunzen.

Wenn Bambus, dann massiv! Allerdings ist das ein teurer Spaß!


----------



## Aldrearic (27. August 2016)

@Zappaesk
Einen Bauthread werde ich mit Interesse verfolgen. Schöne Projekte, die du da planst, die sich hoffentlich in der Form, wie du sie vorhast auch lohnen. Primär sollen sie ja gut klingen.


----------



## BigBubby (28. August 2016)

Wie klingt bambus vollmaterial?  Man nimmt doch gerne verbundmaterialien,  um eigenfrequenzen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. August 2016)

Wie Gehäusematerial "klingt" liegt ja vor allem auch an dessen Dicke, Verarbeitung und Versteifung und der Größe der Box.

In dem Fall gibt es ja kein Gehäuse, sondern "bloß" ein Brett, dass zudem nicht von den Druckschwankungen des Innenvolumens einer Box angeregt wird, sondern"lediglich" von den Schwingungen des Chassis selbst. Da ist das Material dann nicht ganz so entscheidend wie bei ner Box.

Bambus ist ja ziemlich hart und zudem, als Plattenmaterial, schichtweise aufgebaut und gesperrt. Das dürfte also eine recht hohe Eigenfrequenz besitzen und wenn man es in ordentlicher Stärke (ich denke über 30mm nach) verwendet nur sehr schwer zu nennenswerten Schwingungen angeregt werden köbnnen. Die Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die eingeschraubten Chassis zwar die Eigenfrequenz der Platte ob ihrer Masse reduzieren, aber durch die stabilen Körbe auch zu einer zusätzlichen Aussteifung führen. Zusätzlich ausgesteift wird das Ganze durch die nunmal notwendigen Füße, die ja das gesamte Konstrukt über die gesamte Höhe aussteifen.


----------



## joshyo (31. August 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben, die Asus Xonar DGX für 20 Euro sollten doch, vor allem in Verbindung mit einem HyperX Cloud 1 (für 60 Euro), ein richtig guter Deal sein, oder?

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig, aber hab keinen Kaufberatingsfred für Soundkarten gefunden


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2016)

Mit beiden macht man auf jeden Fall nichts falsch.

Alternativ: 
Superlux HD681 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
FiiO Olympus 2 E10K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kostet unterm Strich 10€ mehr, man ist aber flexibler und der Fiio für KH hochwertiger.


----------



## joshyo (31. August 2016)

Alles klar!  

Hab mir jetzt (leider) schon das HyperX Cloud HS geholt... Als Amazon nach dem weiß-schwarzen HyperX auch das schwarz-rote für 60 Euro verkauft hat, konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen  
Ich schaue mal, ob ich zufrieden bin. Notfalls geht's zurück. 

Aber ich habe eine Frage zu den ominösen Kopfhörerverstärkern: Die funktionieren, wie der Name vllt verrät, nur bei KH und nicht HS, oder? Und im Grunde genommen ersetzen die eine Soundkarte? Soundkarte und Kopfhörerverstärker macht keinen Sinn?


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2016)

Was ist an nem Kopfhörerverstärker ominös?

Die können einen Soka ersetzen, aber nur dann, wenn die deren Funktionen auch erfüllen. Viele haben z.B. keinen Digitaleingang und brauchen dann eben eine SoKa bzw. einen DAC vornedran um dan analoge Daten zu kommen. Ominös ist da nix...

Um ein HS anzuschließen wirst du um zusätzliche Geräte bei nem klassischen KHV nicht herumkommen. Alternativ kannst du aber da auch ein USB Interface mit entsprechendem Microeingang + KH Anschluss nehmen. Da gibts auch welche mit ordentlichem KHV.


----------



## joshyo (31. August 2016)

Ach, nichts ist ominös. War nur noch in der Phase, einen Kopfhörerverstärker zu verstehen ^^ sorry 

Aber jetzt stehe ich im Bilde, danke


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2016)

In deinem Falle wäre ein KHV echt rausgeschmissenes Geld. Das macht nur Sinn, wenn es sich um halbwegs hochwertige KHs handelt.


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2016)

Hochwertig ist relativ. Gegen die meisten Headsets der 20 bis 100€ Klasse ist sogar ein Superlux HD681 "hochwertig"...


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2016)

Nö hochwertig ist hochwertig. Weder ein Superlux, noch eines der HS fällt da drunter. Das Superlux mag ein super P/L Verhältnis haben, absolut gesehen ist es dennoch kein besonders guter KH


----------



## BigBubby (31. August 2016)

Ab wann ist denn für dich hochwertig?  Ab einem preis?  Ab einer linearität?  Aber einer maximalen bandbreite oder einem bestimmten klirrfaktor? 
Hochwertig ist nur ein verhältnis zu was anderem.  Ein superlux ist hochwertig gegenüber apple plugs und ein beyerdynamics hochwertig ggbr dem superlux usw...


----------



## Zappaesk (1. September 2016)

Hochwertig ist es ab einer bestimmten Qualitätsstufe. Das lässt sich sicherlich nicht an einzelnen Parametern wie Linearität, Klirr oder sonst was festmachen. Und es lässt sich nicht an einem bestimmten Preis festmachen. Es ist generell sicherlich schwierig bzw. unmöglich eine scharfe Grenze zu ziehen und jeder dürfte die ein wenig anders ziehen. 

Der genannte Superlux ist sicherlich hochwertiger als die Apple Teile, keine Frage. Nur Hochwertig ist er absolut gesehen definitiv nicht. Das ist eher so wie bei nem Kranken, es mag ihm besser gehen, aber gut geht es ihm nicht.

Die Superlux sind sicher preiswert im Sinne des Wortes, aber wie schon gesagt absolut gesehen keine wirklich guten KHs. Aber eigentlich ging es ja um ein 60€ HS und das ist noch signifikant weniger hochwertig. Unabhängig davon wäre sowohl für das HS, als auch für die Superluxe ein dedizierter KHV sicherlich rausgeworfenes Geld. Dann lieber gleich bessere KHs holen.


----------



## JPW (2. September 2016)

Das Hyperx ist nicht "signifikant weniger hochwertig" als ein Superlux meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Aldrearic (4. September 2016)

Hochwertig empfinde ich in der Wahl der Materialien, Verarbeitung und deren Qualität der verbauten Komponenten.

Diese Woche neue Shure Alcantara Pads an meinem Final 6 montiert. Jetzt gefällt er mir richtig gut.


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. September 2016)

Auf der IFA war es leider zu laut um den 1990 zu testen. Dafür hab ich den iDX 200 als extrem Schnäppchen hier liegen (123€ neu von Amazon). Bin noch am testen


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2016)

Hab grade den ultimativen Amp-Killer Song gefunden.  Trotz aktiver Belüftung schafft es das Lied immer noch meinen AVR zu killen ganz zum Schluss. 

Cybernetic Witch by Cyberneticwitchcult | Cybernetic Witch | Free Listening on SoundCloud

Muss wohl noch nen 3. Lüfter draufpacken, um noch mehr RMS raus zu bekommen. Ich frag mich ob das Netzteil für eine so hohe Dauerlast mit nachträglich angebauter aktiver Kühlung auf den Verstärkermodulen überhaupt ausgelegt ist?  Bin von ~250W RMS passiv auf ~340W RMS an 8 Ohm mit 2 Lüftern hochgekommen. Da ist bestimmt noch Luft nach oben. Bei kurzzeitiger Spitzenlast kann das Netzteil auf jeden Fall den Bedarf noch decken. Bei ein bischen anhaltener Last machts dann aber *klack* und der Überhitzschutz haut rein.

Die sollen bei Denon mal ihre AVRs so auslegen das jede Endstufe dauerhaft unter Vollast laufen kann.  Ist doch egal ob im AVR dann die Lüfter richtig Gas geben. Wenn man ~500 Watt aus einem AVR zieht, ist es eh so laut das man die ollen Lüfter nicht mehr hört.


----------



## JPW (12. September 2016)

Welchen AVR hast du denn? 
Interessiere mich selber für einen Denon, bin bei meinen Boxen aber nicht sicher ob der nicht auch abschaltet...


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2016)

AVR-X 4000, nen alter AVR. 

Als nächstes kommt nen AVR-X 7200WA bei mir, der muss aber noch min. 500€ runter gehen. AVRs schalten in der Regel bei richtig hohen Lautstärken immer ab wegen Hitze. Lange Zeit richtig laut hören kannst du nur mit AV Controller + seperaten Endstufen oder halt aktive Eigenbaukühlung.
In der Regel haben AVRs nur 1/3 der Maximal RMS als Dauer RMS abrufbar. Wenn man z.B. einen Film guckt oder Klassik/Pop/Jazz hört, ist das nicht weiter schlimm, weil es da ja immer genug Kühlpausen gibt.

Bin grade am CAD um die Kühlung anständig aufzubohren, damit er mir nicht wieder ausgeht.


----------



## Aldrearic (12. September 2016)

JPW schrieb:


> Welchen AVR hast du denn?
> Interessiere mich selber für einen Denon, bin bei meinen Boxen aber nicht sicher ob der nicht auch abschaltet...



Welche hast du denn?

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten für meine beiden Focal Electra 927 Be. Ich bin auch nach Denon am Ausschauhalten. an meinen Kef's wird der NAD lauwarm bis warm, wenn ich da ne längere Zeit in moderater Lautstärke höre. Allzulaut höre ich auch nur selten.
An meinen Focals wird der NAD schon nach kurzer Zeit ziemlich warm, schaltet aber nicht aus wegen der Hitze. Auf Vollast lasse ich keinen Verstärker laufen, bekommt denen auf Dauer nicht gut.
7.1 und höher werde ich eh nicht benötigen. Einen 4.1 würde mir schon reichen.

Naim wär das Optimum, Geldbeuteltechnisch siehts da anders aus.


----------



## Icedaft (12. September 2016)

An die Schätzchen gehört ein gescheiter Stereoverstörker: http://geizhals.de/1158023


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> An die Schätzchen gehört ein gescheiter Stereoverstörker: Yamaha A-S701 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ein Stereoverstärker 4.1?   Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> AVR-X 4000, nen alter AVR.
> 
> Als nächstes kommt nen AVR-X 7200WA bei mir, der muss aber noch min. 500€ runter gehen. AVRs schalten in der Regel bei richtig hohen Lautstärken immer ab wegen Hitze. Lange Zeit richtig laut hören kannst du nur mit AV Controller + seperaten Endstufen oder halt aktive Eigenbaukühlung.
> In der Regel haben AVRs nur 1/3 der Maximal RMS als Dauer RMS abrufbar. Wenn man z.B. einen Film guckt oder Klassik/Pop/Jazz hört, ist das nicht weiter schlimm, weil es da ja immer genug Kühlpausen gibt.
> ...



Lieber noch mehr sparen und den PMA-2500NE als Endstufe zu nem X4300H oder X6300H mit Bi-Wiring. So spart man sich auf Dauer die Enstufe im AVR bzw. den Aufpreis im AVR dafür. Der PMA lohnt sich definitiv. Die DACs unterscheiden sich wirklich am Ende kaum noch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Lieber noch mehr sparen und den PMA-2500NE als Endstufe zu nem X4300H oder X6300H mit Bi-Wiring. So spart man sich auf Dauer die Enstufe im AVR bzw. den Aufpreis im AVR dafür. Der PMA lohnt sich definitiv. Die DACs unterscheiden sich wirklich am Ende kaum noch.


Ehm der X6300H hat 11 Endstufen und der X7200WA nur 9.  Um die Menge/Qualität der Endstufen geht es mir nicht, ich brauche die Anschlüsse vom X7200WA.  Denn was nützt mir ein neuer AVR, wenn ich nicht mehr alles anklemmen kann. 
Außerdem müsste ich dann mindestens 2x PMA-2500NE kaufen, die hinteren Lautsprecher wollen ja auch angetrieben werden. Das sprengt das Budget total.


...den Prototyp der Kühlung der einen Seite hab ich eben grade fertig gestellt. Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> An die Schätzchen gehört ein gescheiter Stereoverstörker: Yamaha A-S701 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Och, als "gescheit" bezeichne ich eher sowas:
Pioneer A-676 | Hifi-Wiki.de
Der zu Hause hat ganze 60€ gekostet  .


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2016)

Wenn man laut hören will, dann brauchts keine riesen Leistung, sondern schlicht laute Boxen. Lautstärke hängt zum größten Teil an den Boxen, die Leistung ist für daheim absolut sekundär.


----------



## Icedaft (13. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Stereoverstärker 4.1?   Wie soll das denn gehen?



Du kannst an den Verstörker 2 Paar LS anschließen, was imho aber genauso sinnig ist wie 4.1 (Quadrophonie mit Sub) . Surround mit Center ist 5.1, nicht das hier Missverständnisse aufkommen...


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ehm der X6300H hat 11 Endstufen und der X7200WA nur 9.  Um die Menge/Qualität der Endstufen geht es mir nicht, ich brauche die Anschlüsse vom X7200WA.  Denn was nützt mir ein neuer AVR, wenn ich nicht mehr alles anklemmen kann.
> Außerdem müsste ich dann mindestens 2x PMA-2500NE kaufen, die hinteren Lautsprecher wollen ja auch angetrieben werden. Das sprengt das Budget total.
> 
> 
> ...den Prototyp der Kühlung der einen Seite hab ich eben grade fertig gestellt. Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!



Och auf Heos würde ich nicht verzichten. Für die Rear reicht die Endstufe im AVR.


----------



## soth (13. September 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Lieber noch mehr sparen und den PMA-2500NE als Endstufe zu nem X4300H oder X6300H mit Bi-Wiring.


Also wenn ich eine Endstufe will, dann kaufe ich sicherlich keinen Vollverstärker, außer der wird mir gerade hinterhergeworfen 
Und wenn viel Leistung gefordert wird schaue ich mich gleich in der PA-Abteilung um. Für den Preis eines Denon bekomme ich da z.B. zwei IPD 1200 oder M 14 D, 3-4 Proline 3000, ...


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. September 2016)

Also erstmal wegen dem Design schon. Außerdem kann man den ja auch auf Vollverstärker umschalten und dann einfach mal nen Plattenspieler anschließen. AVR und Phono ist ne Möglichkeit, aber echt nicht sooo toll.


----------



## soth (13. September 2016)

Wozu habe ich eine Phono-Vorstufe? 

Die Endstufen müssen ja nicht sichtbar stehen. Davon abgesehen finde ich persönlich die IPD 1200 schöner als den Klotz von Denon.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. September 2016)

Ist alles Geschmackssache. Ich mag die Kombi. Sieht gut aus und klingt einfach klasse


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2016)

Wie gesagt starke Endstufen sind für daheim entbehrlich und mMn ohnehin der falsche Weg --> Boxen einsetzen, die mit "normalen" Endstufen die benötigte Lautstärke erreichen und gut ist. 
Wenn alle Stricke reißen und man eben partout eigentlich "zu leise" aber hoch belastbare Boxen betreiben will, dann wäre ein Weg sich mit entsprechenden Endstufenmodulen von z.B. Sure passende Endstufen zu stricken.
Hier: Sure Electronics | Aktivmodule / DSP | Hobbyhifiladen gibts so Zeug... Preislich äußerst attraktiv und optisch völlig flexibel umsetzbar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt starke Endstufen sind für daheim entbehrlich und mMn ohnehin der falsche Weg --> Boxen einsetzen, die mit "normalen" Endstufen die benötigte Lautstärke erreichen und gut ist.
> Wenn alle Stricke reißen und man eben partout eigentlich "zu leise" aber hoch belastbare Boxen betreiben will, dann wäre ein Weg sich mit entsprechenden Endstufenmodulen von z.B. Sure passende Endstufen zu stricken.
> Hier: Sure Electronics | Aktivmodule / DSP | Hobbyhifiladen gibts so Zeug... Preislich äußerst attraktiv und optisch völlig flexibel umsetzbar.


10% THD  ich glaub außer in nem PA Sub kann man die Endstufe im Hifi Bereich eher weniger gebrauchen. Nen X7200WA hat grade mal 0,08% THD. Trotz hoher Lautstärke will ich trotzdem noch guten Klang haben und nicht nur scheppern.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Och auf Heos würde ich nicht verzichten. Für die Rear reicht die Endstufe im AVR.


WLAN Schepperboxen? Ne sowas brauch ich nicht. 
Ich hab nen Fullrange 5.1 also müssen die hinteren Lautsprecher genauso angetrieben werden wie die Lautsprecher vorne.
Grade bei manchen DVD-A's sind die Rear Kanäle fast gleich Laut und der Bass kommt aus allen Lautsprechern.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 10% THD  ich glaub außer in nem PA Sub kann man die Endstufe im Hifi Bereich eher weniger gebrauchen. Nen X7200WA hat grade mal 0,08% THD.



Ein wenig differenzierter sollte man es schon betrachten. Die Frage stellt sich doch eher danach bei welcher Leistung die THD wie hoch ist. Auch andere Verstärker können 10% oder höhere THD Werte erreichen, wenn das NT mitmacht. 

Wichtiger ist doch eher, wie hoch ist der Klirr (und wie ist dessen spekrale Verteilung) in dem leistungsmäßig interessanten Bereich?! Dazu kommt, dass die reine THD Angabe keine wirklichen Rückschlüsse über die Klangqualität zulässt.

Das Netz ist voller positiver Berichte zu den Modulen (wenngleich auch eher bei den kleineren, die großen Module braucht man daheim ja eher nicht) und auch ich habe schon ein wenig positive Hörerfahrung mit den Dingern.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Trotz hoher Lautstärke will ich trotzdem noch guten Klang haben und nicht nur scheppern.



Naja, wenn du deine Boxen so weit ausfährst, dann Klirren die sowieso signifikant stärker als es der Verstärker tun würde. Da darf man sich nix vormachen, wenn man in ne Hifi Box mehrere hundert Watt reinsteckt, dann ist die in 99% der Fälle ziemlich am Ende und klingt dann auch entsprechend. 

Lieber lautere Boxen nehmen, dann klappts auch ohne Verrenkungen mit dem Verstärker.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (13. September 2016)

Du musst beachten, wann du diesen Klirr hast.
Bei dem X7500WA ist es ungefähr bei 200W. Bei der kleinen Sure Platine ist es 1200W. Gar kein Unterschied


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. September 2016)

zu nem guten Verstärker gehört aber noch einiges mehr dazu als so ne kleine Platine. Ich halte von den Sure nicht viel seitdem ich mal einen bei mir hatte.
Den Denon 2500 hab ich gehört und sofort auf die Wunschliste gehauen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2016)

So, die Prototypen der AVR Kühlung sind fertig, Wird zeit die mal zu testen. Soundanlagen ***Bilderthread***



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein wenig differenzierter sollte man es schon betrachten. Die Frage stellt sich doch eher danach bei welcher Leistung die THD wie hoch ist. Auch andere Verstärker können 10% oder höhere THD Werte erreichen, wenn das NT mitmacht.
> 
> Wichtiger ist doch eher, wie hoch ist der Klirr (und wie ist dessen spekrale Verteilung) in dem leistungsmäßig interessanten Bereich?! Dazu kommt, dass die reine THD Angabe keine wirklichen Rückschlüsse über die Klangqualität zulässt.
> 
> ...


Wenn die ein Diagramm liefern würden zu THD/Leistung, dann könnte man das genauer sagen.

Ich fahre meine Boxen nicht mit mehreren Hundert Watt pro Box.  Die Gesamtleistung des AVR auf die 5.0 Kanäle liegt im Moment so um die 340 W, der Sub kommt nochmal mit ungefähr 50-400 W(extrem abhängig vom Material) dazu.



willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Du musst beachten, wann du diesen Klirr hast.
> Bei dem X7500WA ist es ungefähr bei 200W. Bei der kleinen Sure Platine ist es 1200W. Gar kein Unterschied


Sorry hab grade kein Messlabor zu Hand, daher kann ich mich nur nach den Angaben des Herstellers richten.  Und 10% Verzerrung ist in meinen Augen ne ganze Menge.  Das Modul von Sure ist halt für einen anderen Einsatzzweck gedacht, das bedeutet nicht das es schlecht ist. Günstig ist es auch nicht, weil man noch nen richtig saftiges Netzteil braucht, nen Gehäuse, Klemmen, Kabel, Anzeigen...

Und da ich im Stereo Betrieb max. ~120W pro Kanal und im 5.1 max. ~70W pro Kanal habe, würde der X7200WA ein wunderbar verstärktes Signal ausgeben, fast ohne Klirr. 

Bis ganz zum Anschlag fahre ich meine Anlage eh nicht aus, sonst höre ich bald nix mehr.  100db am Hörplatz für kurze laute Hörsessions muss halt sein. Außerdem will ich bei Konzert Blurays Originallautstärke haben. Ich finde Musik hört sich laut wesentlich besser an, weil dort das Verhältnis tiefe/hohe Töne so ist, wie es sein sollte. Außerdem hat man eine deutlich bessere Dynamik.


----------



## antec1200 (13. September 2016)

Achtung! 
Sound-trottel braucht ein wenig Hilfe!

Ich möchte gerne eine Großmembranmikrofon für den PC haben welches ist mir egal, das ist jetzt nicht wichtig.
Desweiteren möchte ich gerne ein Mischpult haben wo zum einen das Mikro angeschlossen wird und wo ich die PC Sounds verwalten kann.
Ich stelle mir das in etwa so vor: Auf einen Kanal (weiß nicht ob das so heißt) soll z.B. TS laufen, auf einen anderen YT oder Twitch, auf den 3. die Spiele...
Jedenfalls möchte ich gerne über das Mischpult die Lautstärke von TS, Twitch, YT und den Spielen gerne separat einstellen.


Nun die große frage: Ist das überhaupt möglich oder muss ich dennoch über die Software die Lautstärke einstellen.
Das wäre erstmal die Wichtigste frage zu den Details wie welches Mikro, Mischpult, Lautsprecher können wir ein anderes mal kommen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt verstehen was ich möchte und könnt mir einen Rat geben.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (13. September 2016)

@TheBadFrag: Ich merke erst jetzt, dass ich vergessen habe dazu zu schreiben, dass beide Angaben für jeweils 1% Klirr gelten.


----------



## Körschgen (14. September 2016)

antec1200 schrieb:


> Nun die große frage: Ist das überhaupt möglich oder muss ich dennoch über die Software die Lautstärke einstellen.



Dann müsste jede Software einer eigenen Soundkarte zugewiesen werden... Oder mit anderen Worten: vergiss es...


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> zu nem guten Verstärker gehört aber noch einiges mehr dazu als so ne kleine Platine. Ich halte von den Sure nicht viel seitdem ich mal einen bei mir hatte.



Klar, in erster Linie halt noch ein NT und ein Gehäuse. Gerade mit einem ordentlichen NT steht und fällt ein Verstärker ja auch maßgeblich. Evtl. war das das Problem bei deinem Versuch mit den Dingern?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn die ein Diagramm liefern würden zu THD/Leistung, dann könnte man das genauer sagen.



Ein Diagramm gibts net, allerdings gibts 2 Angaben zum Klirr, 1500W bei den erwähnten 10% und 1190 mit 1%, wenn man jetzt mal zugrunde legt, dass du wohl kaum mehr als vlt 150W oder so abnimmst, dann ist sehr stark davon auszugehen, dass in dem Bereich der Klirr mehr als problemlos ist. Anhand von ein paar Daten auf dem Datenblatt lässt sich ein Verstärker (oder ein sonstiges Gerät) ja ohne hin nicht beurteilen, deswegen sind solche Angaben immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. In Echt ist der Klirr des Verstärkers ohnehin - zumal wenn man laut hört - deutlich geringer als der der Boxen.

Ich würde aber unabhängig davon auch nicht ernsthaft eine 1,5kW Endstufe für den Heimbetrieb verwenden wollen. Es gibt aber interessante Module im Bereich um 100-500W die u.U. für den einen oder anderen interessant sein könnten. Die sind auch erheblich preiswerter und auch ein passendes NT ist nicht ganz so monströs wie für so ein Teil im kW Bereich.

Für meinen geplanten Subwoofer kann ich mir z.B. so eine 100W Endstufe gut vorstellen. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine Boxen nicht mit mehreren Hundert Watt pro Box.  Die Gesamtleistung des AVR auf die 5.0 Kanäle liegt im Moment so um die 340 W, der Sub kommt nochmal mit ungefähr 50-400 W(extrem abhängig vom Material) dazu.



Gut, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Die 340W sind auf die Aufnahmeleistung aus dem Netz bezogen, oder hast du die Leistung an den Klemmen gemessen? Im ersten Fall wäre die Abgabeleistung sogar noch geringer.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Günstig ist es auch nicht, weil man noch nen richtig saftiges Netzteil braucht, nen Gehäuse, Klemmen, Kabel, Anzeigen...



Wie oben schon geschrieben ist vor allem das Gehäuse (19" Rackgehäuse gibts mitunter günstig) und das NT nochmal ein Kostenfaktor. Ansonsten entstehen keine wirklichen Kosten, Kabel und Buchsen (sind glaub ich schon dran) sind ja billig. Ne Anzeige brauchts ja nicht allenfalls ne Status-LED (falls nicht ohnehin eine dran ist).

Wenn du dich mit kleineren Leistungen zufrieden gibst, dann kommst du für die Platine mit deutlich unter 100€ weg. Dazu ein NT für ggf. noch nen Hunni und ein Gehäuse (Preis nach belieben, je nach Geschmack und Geldbeutel) und du hast ne recht günstige, hochwertige Endstufe beinander.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bis ganz zum Anschlag fahre ich meine Anlage eh nicht aus, sonst höre ich bald nix mehr.  100db am Hörplatz für kurze laute Hörsessions muss halt sein. Außerdem will ich bei Konzert Blurays Originallautstärke haben. Ich finde Musik hört sich laut wesentlich besser an, weil dort das Verhältnis tiefe/hohe Töne so ist, wie es sein sollte. Außerdem hat man eine deutlich bessere Dynamik.



Wie groß ist denn dein Raum? Meines Erachtens passt deine Anlage nicht zu deinen Pegelwünschen. Wenn du deinen - nicht ganz billigen - AVR mittels Gebläse pimpen musst um damit 100dB zu erreichen (und dafür >300W brauchst), dann passt es einfach nicht.

Wie schon geschrieben, für die Lautstärke sind in aller erster Linie die Boxen zuständig und nur in geringem Maße die Leistung des Verstärkers. Das "Problem" Lautstärke lässt sich mit geeigneten Boxen deutlich nachhaltiger lösen als mit nem kräftigeren Verstärker.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. September 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gut, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Die 340W sind auf die Aufnahmeleistung aus dem Netz bezogen, oder hast du die Leistung an den Klemmen gemessen? Im ersten Fall wäre die Abgabeleistung sogar noch geringer.
> 
> 
> Wie groß ist denn dein Raum? Meines Erachtens passt deine Anlage nicht zu deinen Pegelwünschen. Wenn du deinen - nicht ganz billigen - AVR mittels Gebläse pimpen musst um damit 100dB zu erreichen (und dafür >300W brauchst), dann passt es einfach nicht.
> ...


Die 340 Watt sind Ausgangsleistung gemessen mit Oszi+Stromzange. Eingang pendelt irgendwo zwischen 600-700W, kann man wegen der stark asymmetrischen Last quasi nicht messen. Diese typischen "230V Verbrauchsmesser" zeigen alle 0W an sobald man Musik spielt, selbst wenn das Gerät mit "True RMS" gekennzeichnet ist. 
Die 340 Watt brauche ich auch bei weitem nicht bei jedem Lied. Das sind dann wirklich die besonders krassen Lieder oder Filmpassagen.(wie z.B. das Lied von Cybernetic Witch Clut, was ich gepostet hab) Sachen von z.B. Status Quo oder den Stones, die ja kaum Bass haben, brauchen teilweise nicht mal 80 Watt um die 100db zu knacken.
Beim Sub hatte ich eine Eingangsmessung gemacht wärend ich eine Sinuswelle gespielt habe. Dann rückwärts gerechnet. Ist so quasi die einzige Möglichkeit den Sub mit zugeschraubtem Gehäuse zu messen. Da es von den ICEpower Amps ja ein gutes Datenblatt gibt, kann man das ja mal ruhig so machen. 


Der Raum müsste in etwa 45m³ haben, ist *sehr* stark gedämpft, kaum reflektierende Flächen. Ich höre grundsätzlich mit Tür offen(klingt besser als Tür zu), da geht auch nochmal was weg. Es bringt mir ja nichts einfach irgendwelche hocheffizienz Lautsprecher zu kaufen, wenn mir der Klang nicht zusagt. Ich hab halt das gekauft was im Budget war und mir von Klangbild her am meisten zusagt. Jetzt muss ich halt die Lautsprecher anständig befeuern und das klappt auch ganz gut mit der neuen Kühllösung. Nur die Lüfter oben drauf legen war nicht so pralle aber trotzdem viel besser als komplett passiv.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. September 2016)

Wenn dein Raum so klein ist, dann ist es umso erstaunlicher wieviel Watt du brauchst, der Hörabstand kann ja gar net so groß sein. Was haben denn deine Boxen für nen Wirkungsgrad? Sehr hoch scheint der nicht zu sein... hast du nicht Canton Kisten?

Ich denke hochwirkungsgrad Lautsprecher brauchen es nicht zu sein. Also nix was in die Region 95dB+ oder so geht (wobei es natürlich hilft...) und klanglich dürfte es auch in der Region 90-92dB so ziemlich alles geben was Geschmacksdinge angeht. 

Das Problem das bei dir entstehen könnte ist, dass du deinen Verstärker und dessen NT außerhalb der Spec betreibst. Das kann gutgehen, aber es könnte auch in einem vorzeitigen Ableben z.B. des dann überforderten NTs enden. Diese sind im Hifibereich zwar gerne reichlich überdimensioniert, aber bei AVRs schon aus Kosten- und Platzgründen vermutlich nicht so sehr wie bei z.B. Vollverstärkern oder Endstufen.


----------



## soth (15. September 2016)

So richtig zusammenpassen tut die angegebene Leistung mit keiner Angabe von Canton und mir bekannten Messung. Ich würde einfach mal behaupten das sind keine 100 dB, respektive passt die angegebene Leistung nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2016)

Ich hab die Vento Reference 7 DC, die haben 88,5 db Wirkungsgrad. Wenn ich jetzt natürlich nur nen 2khz Sinus spiele, dann bekomme ich locker 100db mit 5 Watt oder so hin.  Nur Musik ist nunmal keine Sinuswelle.

Mal schauen ob das Netzteil das mitmacht. Der AVR ist mit 600W Leistungsaufnahme angegeben. Solange ich da nicht die ganze Zeit weit drüber bin, sollte es wohl ok sein. Wenn das Netzteil abraucht, ist das ein guter Grund einen neuen zu kaufen.  Muss Bald eh nen neuer her, weil meiner kein HDMI 2.0 hat. 



soth schrieb:


> So richtig zusammenpassen tut die angegebene Leistung mit keiner Angabe von Canton und mir bekannten Messung. Ich würde einfach mal behaupten das sind keine 100 dB, respektive passt die angegebene Leistung nicht.


Kann auch sein das es nicht genau 100db sind. Mein db-Messer misst nur die Avg. db pro Sekunde.


----------



## soth (15. September 2016)

Das einzige was wirklich Aufschluss geben würde wäre ein Echtzeitlogging von Spannung, Stromstärke und Schallpegel. Und dann auch bitte unbewertet und nicht slow.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2016)

Wenn ich mir das nächste mal nen Oszi ausleihe, dann könnte ich das nochmal machen.


----------



## soth (15. September 2016)

Bringt ja nichts solange du den Schalldruckpegel nicht richtig loggen kannst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2016)

Das was ich hab muss reichen.   Ich kaufe jetzt mit Sicherheit kein Profi Zeug für 10000€.


----------



## soth (16. September 2016)

Ist ja in Ordnung, so sind die Werte aber nichts wert, selbst wenn du nocheinmal misst.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. September 2016)

Mal wieder eine Frage meinerseits. Ich werde demnächst ein größeres Zimmer beziehen und ich mache mir schon mal Gedanken über eine Anlage mit AV-Receiver etc.
Ausgeben würde ich so um die 1000 € für Receiver und 2 LS. Befeuert werden die dann vom Fernseher und evtl. Handy oder iwie Streaming oder ich kauf mir noch nen CD-Player.
Die Möglichkeit, dass später noch n Plattenspieler angeschlossen werden kann, sollte auch gegeben sein.

Habe mal eine Zeichnung angefertigt. Bild liefere ich nach, wenn ich umgezogen bin.
1 ist Bett, 2 der TV-Schrank (1 m breit) und 3 das Sofa vor dem TV.
Zwischen dem TV-Schrank zu den jeweiligen Seiten sind 70 cm Platz. Weiß nur noch nicht ob da evtl. kleinere Regale hinkommen, auf die dann die LS kommen oder ob ich da einfach nur die LS auf Ständern hinstellen soll.
Was wäre denn da halbwegs passabel? Klanglich sollten die Teile mit der Abacus C-Box 2 mithalten können. Die habe ich zwar nur auf dem Schreibtisch, aber für ihre Größe machen die einen echt hervorragenden Klang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. September 2016)

Dein Anhang tut - zumindest bei mir - net.

Ich höre gerade das erste mal seit Jahren wieder ne CD. Die hab ich gestern gekauft und wollte sie für den Server rippen. Leider kommt die aber wohl erst am 23. raus und ist somit noch in keiner Datenbank drin. Da ich zu faul bin die Tags händisch einzutragen bleibt das Ding bis zum offiziellen Release außen vor. Problematisch ist nur, dass ich jetzt am Rechner hören muss - ich habe ja im Wohnzimmer keinen Diskplayer... Was solls die paar Tage bring ich rum - auch weil ich ja eh Mo-Mi nach Madrid muss und so oder so nicht hören kann.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, geht es jetzt?


----------



## Aldrearic (18. September 2016)

Ich habe noch viele CDs, wo ich rippen muss, Zeit ist nur das eine was mir meistens fehlt.

@Dustin91 Jetzt geht der Anhang und es ist auch etwas zu erkennen.  Hast du rechts im Bild noch so viel Platz im Zimmer, oder kommt da der Schreibtisch hin? In der Aufstellung kannst du es versuchen. Die LS würde ich nicht zu hoch stellen, sprich dass diese etwa auf der Ohrhöhe liegen, wenn du auf dem Sofa sitzt. Ständer machen optisch gut was her. Mach das, was dir am besten gefällt. Wie sich die Abacus C-Box 2 am TV schlagen kannst du ja dann auch versuchen. Laut Test von fairaudio sind die kleinen Boxen gar nicht übel.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. September 2016)

Der Schreibtisch kommt ins rechte untere Eck. Im Eck links unten im Zimmer ist nämlich ne Treppe, aber das mit aufzuzeichnen war mir zu kompliziert 
Platz ist nach hinten noch da, ja. Naja die Abacusse bleiben aufm Schreibtisch, also werde ich die nicht benutzen können am TV.
Aber die Abacusse sind echt der Wahnsinn. Bin froh, dass ich mir die damals gegönnt habe 
Das Problem ist halt, dass ich die LS wohl doch eher auf Regale stellen werde, weil meine ganzen Bücher irgendwo hin müssen.
Aber das seh ich dann, wenn ich das Zimmer komplett eingerichtet habe.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2016)

Wichtig ist, dass du Boxen nimmst, die nicht allzu bassgewaltig sind. Gerade die Aufstellung in der Ecke macht sonst üblen Matsch aus dem gesamten Klangbild. Am Besten Boxen nehmen, die zwar ruhig tiefreichend, aber eben auch unterhalb von ca. 80-100Hz sanft abfallen. Wand und Ecke füllen das dann ja eh wieder auf. Alternativ kannst du ja auch Einfluss auf die Abstimmung nehmen, indem du z.B. die Bassreflexöffnung verschließt (falls vorhanden) und so weniger Bass erzwingst. Das kann man zumindest ausprobieren, ist ja reversibel und kostet nix (nimm nen alten Lappen oder sowas).

Kannst du dir auch DIY Boxen vorstellen? Die Auswahl an "Problemlösern" für Eck- oder sonstwie schwierige Aufstellungen ist erheblich größer, es ist individueller und obendrein ist das P/L Verhältnis signifikant besser.

Generell hilft Probehören ungemein, am Besten zuhause. Eine Vorauswahl kann aber durchaus bei einem geeigneten Händler getroffen werden. Wichtig dabei, dass er die Boxen ähnlich Wand- bzw. Ecknah aufstellt wie es bei dir daheim der Fall ist.

Zum AVR kann ich die keine Tipps geben, nicht zuletzt weil ich es für ne Stereoanwendung unsinnig finde einen solchen zu verwenden.

Zum Thema Plattenspieler. Da brauchst du dir keinen Kopf zu machen, es gibt für wenig Geld Phonopres, die du einfach zwischen Plattenspieler und normalem Hochpegeleingang am Verstärker anschließt. Selbst die billigen sind dabei allemal besser als die Alibilösungen die in vielen Verstärkern mittlerweile ihren Dienst tun.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. September 2016)

Die LS werden nicht in der Ecke stehen, aber dennoch wandnah. Rechts vom rechten LS ist das Bett und links vom linken 3 Stufen und dann die Zimmertür.
Hätte die Zeichnung wohl doch lieber detailgetreuer machen sollen  und Selbstbau wird eher nichts, da ich absolut kein Werkzeug habe und auch lieber was kaufen würde.
Ach, ich dachte, dass ein AV-Receiver vllt. Sinn macht, wenn ich halt den TV-Sound über die LS hören möchte und ne PS4 habe und dann noch Plattenspieler etc.
Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht genau weiß, was ein AV-Receiver so alles kann  Dann einfach nen klassischen Verstärker kaufen?


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2016)

Gut, für wandnah gilt das Thema mit dem Bass auch, wenngleich es um 3dB weniger ausgeprägt ist als in der Ecke. Im Prinzip gilt daher die Vorgehensweise dennoch. Darauch achten, dass die Boxen nicht zu viel Bass machen, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. 

Der AVR hat im Prinzip für dich einen einzigen wirklichen Vorteil, er hat standardmäßig einen DAC drinne und Geräte können digital angeschlossen werden. Um TV Sound zu hören brauchts das aber nicht zwingend. Zum einen könnte man den TV und die PS4 analog anschließen, oder über einen separaten Wandler. Der kostet zwar auch was, aber du musst halt net wie beim AVR zig Endstufen, Lizenzen, DSPs und ähnliches mitkaufen (und zahlen) sondern eben nur nen (gebrauchten) Verstärker (ab ca. 100-150€ gibt in der Bucht was vernünftiges - im Zweifelsfall an selbiger Stelle fürs gleiche Geld wieder zu verkaufen) und eben einen Wandler (der kostet auch nicht die Welt). Vorteil, du zahlst das was du brauchst und bekommst fürs gleiche Geld qualitativ (auch in der Verarbeitung) einfach ne Schippe mehr fürs gleiche Geld.

Nen AVR gebraucht zu kaufen ist so ne Sache, die Dinger veralten ziemlich schnell (als so ziemlich einzige Hifi Geräteklasse), wobei das in deinem Fall u.U. gar net so schlimm ist, weil du ja dessen Features gar net nutzt...


----------



## Dustin91 (18. September 2016)

Ok, Danke für die Erklärung. Sowas würde also reichen nehme ich mal an?
Denon PMA 520 AE Stereo-Vollverstarker schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Marantz PM5005 Stereo-Vollverstarker schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Und die LS evtl:
Bowers & Wilkins 685 S2 Esche Schwarz Stuck - hifiboehm Shop - TV von Samsung und Loewe, HIFI von Bose, Bowers & Wilkins und Sonos und vieles mehr


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2016)

Sowas würde reichen, bloß würde ich die nicht kaufen! Gebraucht geht für das Geld nochmal erheblich mehr. Da bekommst du schon Mittel-/ Oberklasse Verstärker von vor 10-15 Jahren. btw die alten Verstärker haben z.T. auch noch sehr ordentliche Phonoeingänge...

Boxen würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht ohne Probehören kaufen. Ich mag B&W z.B. gar net, andere schwören drauf. Das ist neben der zum Raum passenden Abstimmung auch immer Geschmackssache! Die Entscheidung kann dir da niemand abnehmen.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. September 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sowas würde reichen, bloß würde ich die nicht kaufen! Gebraucht geht für das Geld nochmal erheblich mehr. Da bekommst du schon Mittel-/ Oberklasse Verstärker von vor 10-15 Jahren. btw die alten Verstärker haben z.T. auch noch sehr ordentliche Phonoeingänge...



Da ich mich da leider so gar nicht auskenne: könntest du evtl. ein paar Modelle vorschlagen bzw Links zu denen posten?


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2016)

Im Prinzip kannst du praktisch jeden Markenverstärker nehmen. Die üblichen Japaner z.B. oder auch NAD, Rotel, Cyrus / Mission,...
Das Angebot ist riesig und unübersichtlich, so das man kaum einzelne Geräte empfehlen kann, sondern eher sich zu den Angebotenen schlau machen muss und dann entscheiden ob die in Frage kommen oder nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2016)

Die echten Privatauktionen sind eh verhältnismäßig spärlich gesäht. Da kann man dann ein paar raussuchen die erst mal interessant klingen und die Details über Google nachschlagen.

Es gibt such ein paar Händler dir sich auf sowas spezialisiert haben, da zahlst du dann aber unter Umständen 200€(allerdings inkl. Funktionsgarantie) für einen den man von Privat für 50€ hätte schießen können.


----------



## jamesblond23 (20. September 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Auf der IFA war es leider zu laut um den 1990 zu testen. Dafür hab ich den iDX 200 als extrem Schnäppchen hier liegen (123€ neu von Amazon). Bin noch am testen


War echt total unnötig laut.  Die portablen in ears warem nach 3 sec alle, super.. 

Hab die dx160ie,  die reichen mir auch!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin91 (23. September 2016)

Hallo Leute,
wollte euch nur nochmal Rückmeldung geben und sagen, dass ich jetzt doch Stand-LS bestellt habe.
Meint Ihr, dass die für meinen Raum zu groß sein könnten oder geht das? Sie würden halt auch nur ungefähr 1,5m auseinander stehen und ich auch so 1,5-2m entfernt.
Wandnah wären sie, aber nicht in der Ecke.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. September 2016)

Ich denke das wird grade noch so gehen. Besser wäre natürlich etwas weiter auseinander.

Und wer sagt das man Lautsprecher nicht wandnah oder in Ecken aufstellen kann? Das hängt extrem vom Typ der Lautsprecher ab. Bei manchen geht das wunderbar ohne Einschränkungen.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. September 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wollte euch nur nochmal Rückmeldung geben und sagen, dass ich jetzt doch Stand-LS bestellt habe.



Warum? Ohne diese vorher gehört zu haben oder nach einem vernünftigen Entscheidungsprozess?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wer sagt das man Lautsprecher nicht wandnah oder in Ecken aufstellen  kann? Das hängt extrem vom Typ der Lautsprecher ab. Bei manchen geht  das wunderbar ohne Einschränkungen.



Das sagt eigentlich niemand, zumindest wandnah geht, wenn man entsprechende Lautsprecher verwendet. Ecknah geht eigentlich nur mit Spezialkontruktionen a la Eckhorn und Konsorten. Einschränkungen gibt es dennoch, die Räumlichkeit leidet meist, weil es eben zwangsläufig zu frühen Reflektionen kommt, die eben den Klang diffuser machen. 
Der Typ des Lautsprechers ist aber im Prinzip egal, es kommt nur auf dessen Abstimmung an.


----------



## turbosnake (23. September 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum? Ohne diese vorher gehört zu haben oder nach einem vernünftigen Entscheidungsprozess?


Ich habe meine LS auch blind gekauft, aber alte LS kann man auch nirgends Probe hören.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe meine LS auch blind gekauft, aber alte LS kann man auch nirgends Probe hören.



Kann man schon, aber nur mit ein wenig Aufwand. Vorteil bei alten LS ist aber, dass man sie zur Not ohne Wertverlust wieder weiter verkaufen kann.

Blind gekaufte Boxen haben aber prinzipiell das Problem, dass man so nie weiß ob sie einem gefallen oder gar nicht zum Raum passen.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. September 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kann man schon, aber nur mit ein wenig Aufwand. Vorteil bei alten LS ist aber, dass man sie zur Not ohne Wertverlust wieder weiter verkaufen kann.
> 
> Blind gekaufte Boxen haben aber prinzipiell das Problem, dass man so nie weiß ob sie einem gefallen oder gar nicht zum Raum passen.



Das Risiko bin ich bei dem Preis eingegangen.  Habe 400 € für ein Paar Canton GLE 490 gezahlt.
Habe die Abacus C-Box am PC und die ESI nEar 08 auch beide blind gekauft und beide immer noch in Gebrauch.
Zur Not habe ich auch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, also kein Stress


----------



## Zappaesk (23. September 2016)

Auch ein Schnäppchen kann zu teuer sein, wenn es nicht zum Geschmack und Raum passt. Die Cantons, werden schon ne Weile billig abverkauft, da hättest du nicht sofort dem Kaufrausch nachgeben müssen sondern erst mal hören können. Wenn ich mir die Dinger so ansehe, könnte dein Hörabstand ein wenig knapp sein.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. September 2016)

Was wäre denn ein guter Hörabstand für solch große Stand-LS?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. September 2016)

normal gehts bei 3m los. 2,5m ist die unterste Grenze. Ausprobieren!

Wobei das ja nur ein Thema ist, Canton sind auch Geschmacksache - ich mag sie nicht, andere lieben die. Das ist ja das Problem, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack und ohne Vergleich kann man da nix zu sagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. September 2016)

Cantons sind total geil, jeden Cent wert.  Würde meine sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## Icedaft (24. September 2016)

Fundstück für die Bastelkönige:
Sure Electronics DSP – HanfSound


----------



## soth (24. September 2016)

Canton ist halt Canton. Die haben keinen einzigen Lautsprecher im Programm der mich interessiert.


----------



## BigBubby (24. September 2016)

Ich warte noch immer dass ein Angbot mit meinen zükünftigen Magnat zu erschwinglichen preisen auftaucht.  Aber mit der Zeit wird das schon.


----------



## Venom89 (24. September 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Das Risiko bin ich bei dem Preis eingegangen.  Habe 400 € für ein Paar Canton GLE 490 gezahlt.
> Habe die Abacus C-Box am PC und die ESI nEar 08 auch beide blind gekauft und beide immer noch in Gebrauch.
> Zur Not habe ich auch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, also kein Stress



Das Problem ist das sie vllt groß sind aber keinesfalls so klingen. Hatte sie selber mal. Bass und mitten quasi nicht vorhanden mit einem aufgedickten Oberbass der Tiefbass vorgaukeln soll. Unter 70-60 Herz kommt einfach nichts mehr egal wie nah du sie in die Ecke zimmerst.

Würde dir ganz stark empfehlen Probehören zu gehen! Und nimm in den einsteigerklassen abstand von Standlautsprechern, bei den Kompakten bekommst du da einfach mehr. 

LG 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (26. September 2016)

*Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.*
Mediamarkt räumt sein Lager und verschärbelt momentan die Avinity AHP-967.
375 Euro Kopfhörer für 78, 99 oder 149 € (je nachdem, wieviel Glück man hat).


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2016)

Der basiert doch auf einem Beyerdynamic KH, nur welchen?


----------



## CSOger (27. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der basiert doch auf einem Beyerdynamic KH, nur welchen?



DT880.
Das Kopfband sieht aus wie von einem T90.


----------



## jamesblond23 (27. September 2016)

Alle weg? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2016)

Nein. Avinity Kopfhorer AHP-967 Premium-Kopfhorer High-End-Zubehor NEUWARE | eBay


----------



## JackA (27. September 2016)

Hab meine gestern abgeholt.
Gefallen mir sagenhaft gut


----------



## CSOger (27. September 2016)

Bei ebay nach dem Kopfhörer (Avinity AHP-967) suchen.

Da sollte dann was für 99 Euro zu finden sein.
Werden öfters reingestellt vom Mediamarkt.
12:10 Uhr,siehe Anhang.


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2016)

Ich ärgere mich den ohne PayPal Gutschein bezahlt zu haben.
Sind zwar "nur" 15€, aber trotzdem doof.


----------



## jamesblond23 (27. September 2016)

Hab auch gerade die mydealssss Benachrichtigung bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (27. September 2016)

Gibts momentan wieder für 78


----------



## jamesblond23 (27. September 2016)

Verkauft. Aber nicht an mich 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. September 2016)

die stellen ständig neue ein...
wie viele haben die denn?


----------



## jamesblond23 (27. September 2016)

Hatte gelesen, dass die auf eine bestimmte Anzahl limitiert sein sollen. Hmm, ich hab ein custom one gear,  ist auch nett. Auf welchem KH basieren die,  auch 880?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CSOger (27. September 2016)

500 Stück soll die Serie haben.
Wenn die zbs.300 Stück im Lager haben kann das noch ne Weile dauern.

Das sind zwei Filialen so wie ich das sehe.

Traunstein, Deutschland schreibt:
Avinity Kopfhörer AHP-967 High End Kopfhörer Limitiert NEU & OVP
Für 78 Euro.

Traunreut, Deutschland schreibt:
Avinity Kopfhörer AHP-967 High End Kopfhörer Limitiert Neu und Originalverpackt
Für 99 Euro.


----------



## JackA (27. September 2016)

Jap, sind 500 Stück, ich hab 60/500. Konnte ich gestern gleich abholen, ist quasi mein Nachbar (konnts selbst kaum glauben, bin ich garnet gewohnt von unserem MM).
Das ist ein Mix aus DT880 + T90 + Avinity und klanglich nochmal spaßiger als der DT880 (nicht ganz so neutral). Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


> Klang
> Noch besser als in der Tasche macht sich der Avinity AHP-967 natürlich auf dem Kopf. Hier hört man sofort die Gene des AHP-967. Ein so klarer Klang und so eine hohe Auflösung sind typisch für Kopfhörer aus Heilbronn. Allerdings hat Avinity auch hörbar eigene Akzente eingebracht: Der Grundton wirkt etwas kräftiger als gewohnt, was den Klang etwas sonorer macht, ohne dass dafür andere Tugenden geopfert werden. Die Höhen sind seidig, was je nach Musikmaterial die Langzeithörtauglichkeit erhöht, lassen allerdings nichts an Auflösung vermissen. Insgesamt eine sehr praxistaugliche Abstimmung, die für alle Musikrichtungen geeignet ist. Auch in Sachen Dynamik lässt der AHP 967 nichts anbrennen.
> 
> FazitDer Ayinity AHP-967 ist ein Kopfhörer, der viele Beyerdynamic- Tugenden aufweist, bei dem Avinity aber durchaus eigene Akzente gesetzt hat. Das Ergebnis ist ein rundum gelungener Kopfhörer der für alle, die einen exzellenten Universalisten suchen eine echte Empfehlung ist. Hoffentlich gib‘s mehr davon, denn angesichts des Gebotenen sollten die 500 Exemplare schnell vergriffen sein.


----------



## jamesblond23 (27. September 2016)

Hab dann für 78€ auch mal zugeschlagen!  Mal gucken welche Nummer ich hab  das macht es irgendwie wirklich besonders.  Ich werde dann meine Eindrücke teilen,  auch gegenüber dem COP.

Womit befeuert ihr dir 250 Ohm Treiber? 

Meine COP kamen ja bei 32 Ohm noch gut mit dem steinberg ur22 zurecht. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CSOger (27. September 2016)

jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Womit befeuert ihr dir 250 Ohm Treiber?
> 
> Meine COP kamen ja bei 32 Ohm noch gut mit dem steinberg ur22 zurecht.



Hatte bis vor kurzem DT990 Pro 250 Ohm an einem UR22 hängen.
Da werden auch die Avinity genug "Dampf" bekommen.


----------



## JackA (27. September 2016)

Die bekommen definitiv genug Dampf vom UR22. Meine werden noch vom Samson Go Mic befeuert und das ist absolut ausreichend. Klanglich genau so brilliant wie direkt am AVR, nur eben nicht ganz so laut, aber selbst da reicht 50% Pegel.


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. September 2016)

An das go mic habe ich nicht mal meine dtx101 bzw dt160 angeschlossen. War auf dem selben Niveau wie nen Smartphone.  Lautstärke ok, aber Bühne nicht vorhanden! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zappaesk (28. September 2016)

CSOger schrieb:


> Hatte bis vor kurzem DT990 Pro 250 Ohm an einem UR22 hängen.
> Da werden auch die Avinity genug "Dampf" bekommen.



Die Betrachtung ist zu kurz geschossen. Die Impedanz lässt keine Aussage über die zu erwartende Lautstärke zu. Es muss immer auch noch der Wirkungsgrad mit betrachtet werden! Ein niederohmiger Hörer mit nem bescheidenen Wirkungsgrad wird leiser sein, als ein hochohmiger mit einem hohen Wirkungsgrad. 

Ich kenne jetzt die Wirkungsgrade der betroffenen Hörer nicht, aber google weiß es bestimmt. Da könnte man mal nen Vergleich rechnen.



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Klanglich genau so brilliant wie direkt am AVR, nur eben nicht ganz so laut, aber selbst da reicht 50% Pegel.



Ob das jetzt so ne gute Qualitätsaussage ist? Die meisten AVRs haben doch auch nur nen Verlegenheits-KHV an Bord und keine wirklich hochwertige Lösung.


----------



## JackA (28. September 2016)

jamesblond23 schrieb:


> An das go mic habe ich nicht mal meine dtx101 bzw dt160 angeschlossen. War auf dem selben Niveau wie nen Smartphone.  Lautstärke ok, aber Bühne nicht vorhanden!


Da geb ich dir überwiegend recht, nur dass meine Smartphones doch wesentlich schlechter mit den Kopfhörern performen. Dumpf, viel zu viel Bass und viel zu leise. Aber die Bühne fehlt mir immer iewie.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt so ne gute Qualitätsaussage ist? Die meisten AVRs haben doch auch nur nen Verlegenheits-KHV an Bord und keine wirklich hochwertige Lösung.


Das würde vieles erklären 
Also die Details und Charakteristik ist wirklich absolut nach meinem Geschmack bei den Avinity, nicht zu neutral wie ein DT880, aber dennoch wohlklingend. Aber eben die Bühne fehlt ein bisschen.
Was mich nur etwas wundert ist, dass die Kopfhörer am Go Mic, am Digital Verstärker und am AVR identisch klingen.
Dennoch kommt demnächst der eigentliche KHV-DAC und dann kann ich viel mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. September 2016)

Für welchen dac hast du dich denn entscheiden? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (28. September 2016)

SMSL M3 und Creative Omni. Will die beiden mal vergleichen, vor allem auch mit meinem restliche Equipment.


----------



## LukasGregor (28. September 2016)

Der M3 ist für den Preis echt ok....aber der KH Ausgang des Go Mic - naja find den mehr schlecht als recht....


PS: Ich will auch einen Avinity AHP-967 für 78€


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. September 2016)

Kommt bestimmt,  ich hab innerhalb von 24h ein gehabt 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (28. September 2016)

Naja der MMTraunstein, der die immer für 78 anbot, hat die jetzt auch auf 99 erhöht. *tröst*
Wobei selbst 99 noch ein Schnäppchen sind.


----------



## CSOger (28. September 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Betrachtung ist zu kurz geschossen. Die Impedanz lässt keine Aussage über die zu erwartende Lautstärke zu. Es muss immer auch noch der Wirkungsgrad mit betrachtet werden! Ein niederohmiger Hörer mit nem bescheidenen Wirkungsgrad wird leiser sein, als ein hochohmiger mit einem hohen Wirkungsgrad.
> 
> Ich kenne jetzt die Wirkungsgrade der betroffenen Hörer nicht, aber google weiß es bestimmt. Da könnte man mal nen Vergleich rechnen.



Ich besitze beide Kopfhörer,deswegen die Aussage.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. September 2016)

CSOger schrieb:


> Ich besitze beide Kopfhörer,deswegen die Aussage.



Das hat sich in deiner Aussage nicht so gelesen.

Aber wenn mich die googlesuche nicht in die irre geführt hat, so haben deine beiden KHs jeweils 96dB Wirkungsgrad und sind somit gleich laut. Wenn die 6mW, die ich als max Ausgangsleistung des KH Ausgangs des Steinbergs gefunden habe auch stimmen, dann lässt sich sogar die max. Lautstärke errechnen - wer will kann es gerne tun.


----------



## Bullnados (28. September 2016)

Hab auch welche bekommen, so nun stellt sich nur die Frage, ob eine Soundkarte Sinn machen würde. Der Chip auf meinem Board (Sabertooth X99) ist ein Audio: 7.1 (Realtek ALC1150)


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. September 2016)

auf jeden Fall


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (28. September 2016)

Was gibt es denn für Mikros unter 30€. (Das Zalman hab ich da, aber es brummt/rauscht enorm)


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. September 2016)

Dafür ist das Samson go mic gut 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (28. September 2016)

> (Das Zalman hab ich da, aber es brummt/rauscht enorm)


Da brauch ich eigentlich garnet lang rumraten um raus zu finden, dass es bei dir am Onboard Chip hängt, stimmts?



Bullnados schrieb:


> Der Chip auf meinem Board (Sabertooth X99) ist ein Audio: 7.1 (Realtek ALC1150)


Der Chip ist i.O., da brauchst du nix extra kaufen, versuchs erst damit.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. September 2016)

Bullnados schrieb:


> Hab auch welche bekommen, so nun stellt sich nur die Frage, ob eine Soundkarte Sinn machen würde. Der Chip auf meinem Board (Sabertooth X99) ist ein Audio: 7.1 (Realtek ALC1150)




Definitiv! Es macht ja keinen Sinn ordentliche KHs zu kaufen und dann nix von zu haben, weil die Ansteuerung das Potential nicht ausnutzt.


----------



## Bullnados (28. September 2016)

Okay, das sowieso.
was mir aber bei der Suche nach Soundkarten immer wieder entgegen kam ist ein O2+ODAC.
Meine Hauptfrage ist,  was ist der Unterschied von einem O2 und einem ODAC( Ich weiß, dass es die auch in einem Gerät gibt). Und was braucht man. So wie ich das verstanden habe eigentlich nur einen ODAC. Was wäre ein guter Gebrauchtpreis dafür? Neu ist nicht drinnen in meinem Budget


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (28. September 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Da brauch ich eigentlich garnet lang rumraten um raus zu finden, dass es bei dir am Onboard Chip hängt, stimmts?



Brummen ist sowohl bei der DGX, als auch Onboard, vorhanden.


----------



## JackA (28. September 2016)

Also ich kenns von Onboard und der Asus Xonar DG, die ab beide absolut schlechte Mikroansteuerungen haben, das macht jede 5 Euro USB Soundkarte besser.


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. September 2016)

Hatt eine xonar u7, die war besser als die creative x-fi HD, welche besser war als die x-fi (5.1?).
Leider war die Asus Soundkarte nicht mit nvidia kompatibel (treiberprobleme).

Deshalb ein mal vernünftig gemacht,  Großmembran mit Vorverstärker an Steinberg.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (30. September 2016)

Unglück im Glück, gibts das auch ?
Hatte die Avinity für 78€ geschossen und die Lieferung wurde heute zugestellt - laut der Sendungsverfolgung an den Empfänger.
Allerdings ist bei mir kein Paket angekommen, es ist keine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten, die Nachbarn haben nichts entgegen genommen oder gesehen. 
Es ist weg ! 
Wie beschissen ist das denn bitte ?!


----------



## CSOger (30. September 2016)

DHL wird immer schlimmer.
In letzter Zeit aucn nur Theater gehabt.
Bei mir stand bei DHL Tracking an Nachbar ausgeliefert,das ganze zu einer Zeit wo ich zuhause war.
Einen Tag später erst nen Zettel im Briefkasten gehabt,und der "Nachbar" befand sich drei Häuser weiter.
Wenigstens die Straße hat der DHL Heini getroffen.


----------



## Rwk (30. September 2016)

Wenn es morgen auftaucht wär ich ja beruhigt...aber ist schon merkwürdig die Aktion.
Kann zwar auch verstehen, das man als DHL Fahrer nicht unbedingt viel zu lachen hat...immer mehr Leute bestellen Waren online, immer mehr Pakete müssen ausgeliefert werden,
der Zeitdruck ist groß und der Lohn gering. Kommt hier auch öfter mal vor, das mein Paket nicht in den ersten Stock getragen, sondern unten im Haus abgegeben wird, obwohl man zuhause ist.
Spurloses verschwinden wäre hier allerdings neu.
Nun gut, werde wohl morgen mal gespannt auf der Lauer liegen...

Aber zurück zum Thema Sound !
Also mir fehlt noch ein 'gescheiter' Digital Analog Wandler/Converter - zur Zeit läuft so ein winziger 17€ Amazon Bestseller zwischen Computer und Pioneer SX-636.
Ja, der Verstärker ist sehr alt, noch aus den 70ern ! Aber ist ein Familienerbstück und hat einen wunderbar warmen Klang.
Hab einen Creative Soundblaster Zx, das Modell mit dem Kopfhörerverstärker.
Von der Soundkarte geht das Signal über Toslink zum DAW, von da über Cinch zum Verstärker.
Ohne den DAW hab ich ganz bittere Störgeräusche, z.B. beim scrollen im Web oder beim zocken.
Das kleine Gerät tut aber soweit ganz gut seinen Dienst, die Geräusche sind natürlich weg über Toslink.
Allerdings meine ich, das der ein wenig Dynamik aus der Musik nimmt !
Schaffe es auch nicht, diesen Kopfhörerverstärker dazwischen einzubauen, irgendwie leidet die Tonqualität darunter.

Möchte aber sehr gerne wieder einen Lautstärkeregler auf dem Schreibtisch haben, da an meiner neuen, kompakten Tastatur keine Multimedia-Tasten vorhanden sind.
Also gesucht wird ein 'gescheiter' DAW mit Lautstärkeregler, mir ist bekannt wieviel Tausend Euro man an der Stelle ausgeben kann.
Mein Budget dafür ist allerdings begrenzt, mehr als 200€ möchte ich nur ungern ausgeben.
Das Gerät sollte einen optischen Eingang haben und Cinch Ausgänge.
Der Oehlbach XXL DAC Ultra steht auf meiner Liste, wäre aber schon über meinem Budget - lese zur Zeit noch ein paar Reviews dazu.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weitere DAW bis ~200€ nennen, die geeignet wären ?
Oder glaubt ihr, verglichen mit dem 17€ Wandler wär das nur ein minimaler Unterschied ?
Wie sieht es mit gebrauchten Wandlern aus - kauft man sowas gebraucht, oder lässt man da lieber die Finger von ?


----------



## Bullnados (30. September 2016)

SMSL m3
SMSL m6
O2+ODAC DIY

ODer hier mal einen Blick drauf werfen
[>GUIDE<] - DAC's & Headphone Amplifiers : Zeos


----------



## Aldrearic (30. September 2016)

DHL dauert und dauert und dauert. Gegen früher sind die zwar etwas schneller, aber 3 Wochen warte ich alleweil, wenn nicht 4. Dannn noch Bürozeiten und sonst mussts abholen, wenn de nicht Zuhause bist. Auch kleinere Pakete werden nicht abgesetzt sondern mitgenommen und ein Zettel dagelassen.
Vor 10 Jahren war ein Paket von mir fast 2 Jahre untwerwegs bis zum Empfänger. B Post ist bei DHL nichts, kommt nicht an.

Das was ich in letzter Zeit bestellt habe, musste ich immer abholen gehen, nur Hermes ist langsamer.


----------



## BigBubby (30. September 2016)

Dhl keine probleme.  Lieferung idR binnen 2 max 3 Tage und immer karte.   Da sieht es bei dpd und gls deutlich grausiger aus.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich bitte euch darum, etwaige DHL oder andere Transportdienstleister-Diskussionen woanders zu führen, da sich dieser Thread doch mehr mit Sound beschäftigt!


----------



## Bullnados (1. Oktober 2016)

Wenns nur ein DAC sein soll tuts wohl uach der Fiio D3. Im Hifi Forum haben den einige und konnten keine Unterschiede zu teuren DACs hören. Allerdings nur DACs, keine Amps.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2016)

Haha, grade eben versucht meinen AVR mit der neuen Kühlung zu killen.  Hat aber nicht geklappt...  

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing, Kühlung an und auf 80/100 Lautstärke aufgedreht. Auf der db Skala sind das -0db. Bei 2:50 dann *poff* und der Überhitzschutz hat ihn mal wieder abgeschaltet. 

Immerhin kann ich jetzt mit der neuen Kühlung alle Songs von Cybernetic Witch Cult in angemessener Lautstärke hören. Also hat es doch was gebracht.
Wird Zeit für nen X7200WA und nen paar 120mm Delta Lüfter@8000rpm. 
...bin grade noch in der Hörsession und das ganze Zimmer riecht mal wieder nach warmer Endstufe.  Ablufttemperatur der beiden 120er Lüter ist unter Vollast 45-48°C. Im Moment läuft grade nen bischen Simon&Garfunkel, da kommt fast kalte Luft raus.


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Oktober 2016)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage, da ich mich damit einfach null auskenne....
Ich habe ja die Canton GLE 490 bestellt, dazu den Yamaha A-S501. Bis der da ist dauert es noch eine Weile,  aber ich will die LS schon testen. So wie das halt ist, wenn man neue Hardware hat 
Kann ich die LS an den alten Yamaha A-420 bei meinen Eltern anschließen oder ist der nicht stark genug dafür?
Wie gesagt, ich habe keinerlei Schimmer auf welche technischen Daten ich dabei achten muss.
Ich vermute nur, dass ein Verstärker umso länger laute Pegel halten kann, je mehr Watt er hat. So korrekt?
Und der alte Yamaha sollte ja zum testen auch reichen, oder? Zumindest befeuert er ja zur Zeit alte ELAC-Standlautsprecher und das funktioniert auch.
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2016)

Kannste ohne Probleme anschließen und schonmal einspielen.  Die Wattzahlen von Verstärker und Boxen müssen nicht zusammen passen. Wenn es verzerrt, leiser machen. An 8 Ohm macht der 50W, da geht schon was.

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann nimmst du dir ein Multimeter, stellst es auf VAC und klemmst es an den einen Kanal des Verstärkers. Keine Lautsprecher anklemmen.
Dann klemmst du deinen Zuspieler an und drehst den voll auf. Dann spielst du auf dem Zuspielgerät ein 50Hz Sinus mit -0db(volle Lautstärke) (Hier gibt es z.B. einen guten Frequenzgenerator für Windows LF Generator)

Danach den Lautstärkeregler aufdrehen bis 19,5V auf dem Multimeter steht. Das sind dann ~47Watt @8Ohm. Stellung des Lautstärkereglers merken oder markieren und nicht lauter drehen. Dann kann niemals was kaputt gehen. Eventuell erreichst du bei dynamischer Musiklast nicht die maximal mögliche Lautstärke aber du bist 100% auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Oktober 2016)

Keine Probleme, der alte Yamaha ist völlig ausreichend. Warum hast du denn überhaupt einen neuen Verstärker gekauft, wenn och ein alter funktionstücjtiger da ist?


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Oktober 2016)

Danke euch!



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Keine Probleme, der alte Yamaha ist völlig ausreichend. Warum hast du denn überhaupt einen neuen Verstärker gekauft, wenn och ein alter funktionstücjtiger da ist?



Weil das nicht meiner ist, sondern von den Eltern. Die würden sich beschweren, wenn der plötzlich in ihrem Wohnzimmer fehlt


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha, grade eben versucht meinen AVR mit der neuen Kühlung zu killen.  Hat aber nicht geklappt...
> 
> Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing, Kühlung an und auf 80/100 Lautstärke aufgedreht. Auf der db Skala sind das -0db. Bei 2:50 dann *poff* und der Überhitzschutz hat ihn mal wieder abgeschaltet.
> 
> ...



der 7200 hat doch schon Lüfter drin 

Ich würde den 6300H nehmen. Der hat kaum Nachteile zum 7200


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> der 7200 hat doch schon Lüfter drin


Aber keine 8000 rpm Delta Lüfter.  

Der hat mit 2 Kanälen ausgesteuert @8 Ohm auch nur 150W Leistung. Die Lüfter laufen also nicht sonderlich schnell.


----------



## Aldrearic (3. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir hält demnächst ein besserer Player einzug. Den Astell&Kern AK300. 240 oder 320 liegt derzeit nicht drin. Aber schon mal ein Pluspunkt, dass der AK380 AMP an den AK300 passt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber keine 8000 rpm Delta Lüfter.
> 
> Der hat mit 2 Kanälen ausgesteuert @8 Ohm auch nur 150W Leistung. Die Lüfter laufen also nicht sonderlich schnell.



Ist das nicht ein wenig heftig? Schon wegen der Geräuschkulisse würde ich da bedenken haben.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Oktober 2016)

Für Leute mit zu viel Geld genau das richtige.


----------



## Venom89 (3. Oktober 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz doofe Frage, da ich mich damit einfach null auskenne....
> Ich habe ja die Canton GLE 490 bestellt, dazu den Yamaha A-S501. Bis der da ist dauert es noch eine Weile,  aber ich will die LS schon testen. So wie das halt ist, wenn man neue Hardware hat
> Kann ich die LS an den alten Yamaha A-420 bei meinen Eltern anschließen oder ist der nicht stark genug dafür?
> Wie gesagt, ich habe keinerlei Schimmer auf welche technischen Daten ich dabei achten muss.
> ...



Natürlich kannst sie anschließen. Bestell dir aber am besten noch ein paar kompakte zum Vergleich nach Hause. Meiner Meinung nach können die GLE einmal nichts. Aber am Ende muss es dir gefallen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Oktober 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst sie anschließen. Bestell dir aber am besten noch ein paar kompakte zum Vergleich nach Hause. Meiner Meinung nach können die GLE einmal nichts. Aber am Ende muss es dir gefallen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



XTZ 95.24 sind schon auf dem Weg


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Oktober 2016)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein wenig heftig? Schon wegen der Geräuschkulisse würde ich da bedenken haben.


Ja ganz so heftig muss es nicht sein aber die Geräuschkulisse ist ja vollkommen egal.  Wenn ich laut höre, dann ist die Musik immer lauter als die Lüfter. Wenn ich leise höre habe ich die Kühlung nicht eingeschaltet. Die beiden Noctua Lüfter sind auf 12V auch alles andere als Leise.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2016)

Schon eine seltsame einstellung, so laut zu hören mit der Begründung, damit man auch die leisen Details hört, dann aber da Deltalüfter draufschalten wollen, womit du dir unten alles wieder mit Rauschen überdeckst. 
Mal über Wasserkühlung nachgedacht? Da dürftest du das deutlich leiser hinbekommen können.


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2016)

Die leisesten Details hörst du bei der Lautstärke sowieso nicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Oktober 2016)

AVR Wasserkühlung wäre auch mal ein geiles Projekt. Das wäre dann auch mit Sicherheit ein Einzelstück.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> AVR Wasserkühlung wäre auch mal ein geiles Projekt. Das wäre dann auch mit Sicherheit ein Einzelstück.



kauf dir lieber mal andere Lautsprecher. Ich hab außer dir noch keinen gesehen, der so nen großen AVR zum Kotzen bringt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## soth (4. Oktober 2016)

Sagen wir mal so, du wärst nicht der erste der einen Verstärker wasserkühlt. Ich würde aber auch als erstes die Lautsprecher wechseln


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2016)

Genau mein Reden ein paar Seiten zuvor. Die Boxen taugen nicht zu dem was du machst! Lautstärke ist eben (außerhalb von PA Geschichten) kein Thema der Leistung, sondern eines der Boxen!

Wenn du unbedingt deine Boxen behalten willst und damit lebst, dann hör wenigstens auf den AVR zu vergewaltigen (die Kühlung kann an dem dann vermutlich über der Spec betriebenen NT nix ändern, der Klirr wird auch nicht besser wenn man mehr Leistung rausholt als eigentlich drin ist) und besorg dir zumindest für die Frontboxen richtige Endstufen. Das ist aber auch nur der 2. beste Weg - andere Boxen bleiben der Königsweg wenn es laut sein soll.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich frage mich ja, ob vielleicht ein Hörgerät nochmal mehr bringt als andere Lautsprecher.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> kauf dir lieber mal andere Lautsprecher. Ich hab außer dir noch keinen gesehen, der so nen großen AVR zum Kotzen bringt
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Du kennst niemanden der mit 100 Watt pro Kanal hört?  Lebt ihr alle in Mietwohnungen oder was? Ein Konzert muss auch Zuhause Konzertlautstärke haben. Oder hat jemand schonmal ein leises Rockkonzert gesehen, wo die nur bis 80db aufgedreht haben? 

Selbst mit Vadderns alten Arcus Boxen mit ner Onkyo M-5060 Endstufe drehe ich ganz gerne auf 100 Watt/Kanal auf.  Die schafft diese hohe Dauerleistung auch, weil es ein Monster Klotz ist.  Leider sind da beide Potis mitlerweile defekt, obwohl die nie bewegt wurden. Genauso wie am Vorverstärker. Muss ich mal gucken das ich da Ersatzteile für bekomme.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, ob vielleicht ein Hörgerät nochmal mehr bringt als andere Lautsprecher.


Kein Bedarf, ich höre noch problemlos 15-20000Hz. Was die minimale Hörschwelle angeht kann ich nicht sagen, ich hab keinen Raum, der schallisoliert ist.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2016)

Eigenich sollten 10 watt ausreichen für 100db.  Macht bei 50% Wirkleistung am Verstärker 20 watt aus der Buchse. Soviel zu 100 watt pro kanal.  Entweder beschissene boxen oder schlechtes messequipment.  Btw ab 85dB treten ohne ca 48h pausen mit starker Ruhe bereirs dauerhafte schädigungen auf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2016)

10 Watt vielleicht bei 1khz und 1 Meter. 

Zeig mir mal wie du mit 10 Watt 100db bei 30Hz und 2,8 Meter hinbekommen willst. Außer du nimmst jetzt ne riesen PA Kiste.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Oktober 2016)

Ok, da zwei Kanäle und nicht einer haben wir bei Direktschall etwa 3dB mehr. Da der Abstand 2,5 Fache ist müssen wir ca. 5 dB abziehen. Macht dann 98dB auf 3 Meter. Die 2dB mehr, nehmen wir mal 3dB wären dann halt 20Watt statt 10Watt. Riesen PA Kiste muss es auch nicht sein. Ich schätze mal so ab ca. 12Zoll sollte das umsetzbar sein für 30Hz. Damit sind wir noch immer recht weit von 100Watt weg.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2016)

Naja mag sein das es diese Wunderlautsprecher gibt, ich hab die aber nicht. Ich hab mir die Cantons ja nicht einfach aus Zufall gekauft, sondern weil sie mir vom Klang und Budget am besten zugesagt haben.

Und wenn die mehr Verstärkerleistung haben wollen, dann gebe ich denen halt mehr. Ist ja alles lösbar. Wenn mein Heimkino umzieht in einen größeren Raum, dann brauche ich auch noch mindestens einen 2. Subwoofer, weil dann die 500W nicht mehr reichen.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Oktober 2016)

Das sind keine Wunderlautsprecher, sondern wären welche, die zu deinem Vorhaben ganz erheblich besser passen als die Cantons + AVR. Dazu wäre es auch nicht nötig den AVR zu vergewaltigen - der klingt ja sicher auch nicht mehr schön, wenn man den übers Limit treibt. Obenraus steigt der Klirr ja ganz gewaltig, dazu dürfte das NT definitiv dynamisch limitieren.

Wenn du deine Canton behalten willst - warum auch immer - dann wäre der richtige Weg diese mit ordentlichen Endstufen zu treiben. Risikoloser ists allemal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2016)

Erstmal kommt wegen der HDMI 2.0 Problematik nen neuer AVR, dann mal schauen ob der es dann auch nicht packt. Wenn der immer noch ins schwitzen kommt, dann kommt noch eine Mehrkanalendstufe. Monoblöcke finde ich Preis/Leistungsmäßig ein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## Venom89 (5. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn mein Heimkino umzieht in einen größeren Raum, dann brauche ich auch noch mindestens einen 2. Subwoofer, weil dann die 500W nicht mehr reichen.



Durch einen zweiten Sub erreichst du nur leider nicht zwangsläufig mehr Pegel . Irgendwie bist du viel zu sehr auf Leistungsangaben fixiert, obwohl diese einfach mal nichts aussagen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## assko (5. Oktober 2016)

Würde mir gerne eine neue externe Soundkarte holen weis aber nicht welche:

Asus Xonar u7
behringer 302 usb
Creativ Sound Blaster X-Fi HD                            
Creativ Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro
Creativ Sound Blaster Omni Surround 5.1

Und was es sonst noch gibt, würde da gerne Micro und Kopfhörer anschließen.

Kopfhörer wird richtung Beyerdynamic gehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Durch einen zweiten Sub erreichst du nur leider nicht zwangsläufig mehr Pegel . Irgendwie bist du viel zu sehr auf Leistungsangaben fixiert, obwohl diese einfach mal nichts aussagen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


In der Regel erriecht man damit schon mehr Pegel. Außer man ist so schlau und stellt die direkt nebeneinander, wärend der eine mit 180° Phase spielt. 

Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich das in Heimkinos 2, 3 oder 4 Subs verwendet werden.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Oktober 2016)

Ne ungewöhnlich nicht, aber meist dient es nicht der Pegelerhöhung, sondern der Qualitätsverbesserung - gleichmäßigere Anregung des Raums, Klirrminimierung.


----------



## JackA (12. Oktober 2016)

jamesblond23 schrieb:


> An das go mic habe ich nicht mal meine dtx101 bzw dt160 angeschlossen. War auf dem selben Niveau wie nen Smartphone.  Lautstärke ok, aber Bühne nicht vorhanden!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk





LukasGregor schrieb:


> Der M3 ist für den Preis echt ok....aber der KH Ausgang des Go Mic - naja find den mehr schlecht als recht....
> 
> 
> PS: Ich will auch einen Avinity AHP-967 für 78€



So zu dem Thema kann ich jetzt schon mal mehr sagen.
Gestern kam der SMSL M3 und das, was ich eigentlich vermutet habe, trat ein.

Folgende Verstärker hab ich nun getestet:
- Mogu S700
- Samson Go Mic
- Realtek ALC662
- Realtek HD-Audio
- SMSL M3
- Creative Omni noch nicht geliefert
Und dass das Samson Go Mic guten Klang abliefert bei den Avinity Kopfhörer hat mich nicht getäuscht, denn der Klang, der vom SMSL M3 gegeben wird, ist identisch. Aber genau so identisch kommt der Klang von allen aufgelisteten Verstärkern/Chips. Ich hab eine Flac nach der anderen durchgejagt, an 2 komplett unterschiedlichen Systemen (darum die beiden Onboard Chips), der Klang, Bassvermögen, die Bühne, etc. pp. es ist immer identisch!
Der einzige Unterschied ist die Lautstärke. Der SMSL M3 geht richtig laut, bis ins Gesundheitsschädliche. Das schafft sonst keiner. Aber da mir bereits die Lautstärke vom Samson Go Mic auf 50-60% völlig ausreicht, sehe ich für mich keinen Grund in einen KHV-DAC zu investieren. 
Überrascht haben mich da aber auch die Onboard Chips, die gehen beide richtig richtig gut.

Dabei macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob ich nun, wie beim Mogu oder Samson, 16Bit mit 48KHz einstelle oder beim SMSL 24Bit mit 96KHz oder gar 192KHz (Realtek-HD). Ich habe mir extra immer kritische Passagen der Musikstücke rausgesucht, egal ob es ein Bassdrop war oder ein Gitarrengezupfe. Es hörte sich identisch an.


----------



## Da_Obst (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 
ich hab zwei Fragen, evtl. kann mir ja wer weiterhelfen. 

Momentan stehen meine Lautsprecher auf jeweils sechs Gummi-Nippeln, die auch sehr stark eingedrückt werden und wenn man etwas lauter aufdreht spürt man im ganzen Zimmer die Vibrationen im Boden. 
Würde es etwas bringen die Boxen auf Spikes zu stellen welche dann auf einer "Absorberplatte" aufstehen?   

Und da meine Plattensammlung mittlerweile schon recht staubig ist, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken einen soliden Spieler zuzulegen, was haltet Ihr von dem Reloop RP 7000? Brauchbar oder lieber doch etwas anderes? 
Einen 1210'er Technics auf Vordermann zu bringen wäre meine Notlösung, so viel Kohle muss da halt auch nicht reinfließen...


----------



## Icedaft (12. Oktober 2016)

Spikes und Absorberplatte können schon helfen, beim Plattenteller würde ich mir z.B. den Pro-Ject Debut III E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mal anschauen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2016)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Momentan stehen meine Lautsprecher auf jeweils sechs Gummi-Nippeln, die  auch sehr stark eingedrückt werden und wenn man etwas lauter aufdreht  spürt man im ganzen Zimmer die Vibrationen im Boden.
> Würde es etwas bringen die Boxen auf Spikes zu stellen welche dann auf einer "Absorberplatte" aufstehen?


Spikes mit entsprechenden Tellern bringt sehr viel. Absorberplatten sind nichts für schwere Standlautsprecher.



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Und da meine Plattensammlung mittlerweile schon recht staubig ist, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken einen soliden Spieler zuzulegen, was haltet Ihr von dem Reloop RP 7000? Brauchbar oder lieber doch etwas anderes?


Das ist ziemlicher Schrott.  Die armen Platten.


----------



## Da_Obst (12. Oktober 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Spikes und Absorberplatte können schon helfen, beim Plattenteller würde ich mir z.B. den Pro-Ject Debut III E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mal anschauen.



Danke für deinen Vorschlag, so ein edles Design verhunzt mir aber die Studentenbude und ich hätt gern einen mit Direktantrieb. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Spikes mit entsprechenden Tellern bringt sehr viel. Absorberplatten sind nichts für schwere Standlautsprecher.



Ok passt, dann bestell ich mir mal ein paar. 



> Das ist ziemlicher Schrott.  Die armen Platten.



Scheibe, das arme Konto... 
Gibt's noch eine günstigere Alternative zum Technics? Von denen find ich gebrauchte ab 550€, die sind vermutlich halt in mieser Kondition und ein Abnehmer kommt auch noch dazu...


----------



## jamesblond23 (12. Oktober 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> So zu dem Thema kann ich jetzt schon mal mehr sagen.
> Gestern kam der SMSL M3 und das, was ich eigentlich vermutet habe, trat ein.
> 
> Folgende Verstärker hab ich nun getestet:
> ...



Deine Feststellung ist Gold richtig,  hören sich alle gleich an.

Aber eben alle gleich "schlecht" 

Wenn das für dich gut klingt ist doch schön,  sparst ne menge Geld. 

Ich habe selbst die avinity mittlerweile, und wenn ich mir nun diese KH an on-board sound Karte oder auch meiner x-fi hd anhöre,  dann lausche ich zu den Musikstücken und höre emotional nichts.

Auflösung unter aller sau, Bass matschig und Mitten ohne gewohntes Volumen.

Aber wie gesagt,  ist persönliches empfinden. Wenn dir dein go mic gefällt, wunderbar! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2016)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Scheibe, das arme Konto...
> Gibt's noch eine günstigere Alternative zum Technics? Von denen find ich gebrauchte ab 550€, die sind vermutlich halt in mieser Kondition und ein Abnehmer kommt auch noch dazu...


Wenns günstig sein soll dann hol dir einen Gebrauchten von einem namenhaften Hersteller, auf jeden Fall mit MC System. Klingt einfach deutlich besser.
Gut erhaltene gebrauchte Geräte von vor 20 Jahren haben immer noch einen Top Klang. Muss eventuell der Riemen mal gewechselt werden.

Sowas z.B. Thorens TD 320 MK II Plattenspieler mit Yamaha MC 9 in mahagoni in Dortmund - Dortmund-Innenstadt-Ost | Weitere Audio & Hifi Komponenten gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Thorens TD 125 MKII Tonarm SME 3009-2 Benz Micro Gold MC Zarge in Hessen - Wiesbaden | Weitere Audio & Hifi Komponenten gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Technics SL-120 Plattenspieler/ Turntable & SME 3009 & MC in Schleswig-Holstein - Barsbuttel | Weitere Audio & Hifi Komponenten gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Da_Obst (12. Oktober 2016)

Ok passt, vielen Dank, dann werd ich mich mal weiter umsehen.


----------



## JackA (12. Oktober 2016)

jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Deine Feststellung ist Gold richtig, hören sich alle gleich an.
> 
> Aber eben alle gleich "schlecht"
> 
> Wenn das für dich gut klingt ist doch schön, sparst ne menge Geld.


Natürlich klingt das für mich gut, da ist nichts Matschig oder fehlend an Mitten, wobei der Realtek HD sich beschissen anhörte, bis ich gesehen hab, dass da Dolby Headphones aktiviert war. Sobald das aus war, wars dann das selbe Ergebnis wie bei den anderen KHVs/Soundchips.
Aber sag mal bitte an, welchen KHV du verwendest, der soviel mehr Details rauskitzelt, damit ich den mit in meine Aufstellung nehmen kann.


----------



## jamesblond23 (12. Oktober 2016)

Die xonar u7 solltest du dir mal amgucken,  die war von den Soundkarten her am besten als externe Version.  War aber wegen Probleme mit shadow play keine Option mehr zum dauerhaften Einsatz. 

Deshalb jetzt mikro am steinberg ur22 und KH an einem Yulong U100.

Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob dir das den Aufpreis wert ist.

Um dir kostengünstig vielleicht mal einen Eindruck machen zu können,  probier mal richtige Vollverstärker aus. Da wirst du merken was wirklich möglich ist. Vielleicht hat ja auch Freund/ oder Familie ein paar höher wertige Geräte vorhanden. 

Wenn du bei der omni keine Besserung gegenüber Realtek-HD oder dem go mic feststellst, dann mach dir nicht den Aufwand. 

Wenn du interessiert bist,  was in deinem KH drin steckt dann probier mal den U100 aus oder nen teuren Vollverstärker 

"Klang" ist eben ein sehr persönliches Empfinden.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2016)

Der KHV auf einer Xonar Essence STX ist meiner Meinung nach auch ziemlich gut für den Preis.  Der klingt um Welten besser als ein Realtek Ding.


----------



## jamesblond23 (12. Oktober 2016)

Hätte ich auch gerne gewählt,  ist auch nvidia freundlich. Aber leider bei meinem itx Build nicht unter zu bringen. 

Weiß leider nicht mehr genau ob beim Kollegen hier auch nur eine externe Lösung eine Option ist.


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (13. Oktober 2016)

Jap, nur extern, ebenfalls ITX-Bau 
Intern finde ich aber auch generell schlechter, da Konflikte mit der Grafikkarte auftreten können und ich noch nie eine interne Soundkarte in Betrieb hatte, die die Aufnahmequalität vom Mikrofon zufriedenstellend gelöst hat. Da war eine externe billigst USB-Soundkarte bereits wesentlich besser als eine 100 Euro interne Soundkarte.


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Oktober 2016)

Also von der Mikrofon Eingängen war ich nur von der x-fi hd und u7 überzeugt,  aber auch noch nicht so wirklich. 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tilfred (14. Oktober 2016)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Und da meine Plattensammlung mittlerweile schon recht staubig ist, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken einen soliden Spieler zuzulegen, was haltet Ihr von dem Reloop RP 7000? Brauchbar oder lieber doch etwas anderes?
> Einen 1210'er Technics auf Vordermann zu bringen wäre meine Notlösung, so viel Kohle muss da halt auch nicht reinfließen...



Der Reloop hat doch gute Bewertungen. Ich würde ihn einfach mal ausprobieren. Diese Nachbauten vom 1210 kommen vielleicht nicht ans Original dran, sind aber mit Sicherheit kein Schrott.

Ich habe 2 Lenco L 3807 mit Ortofon Concorde Tonabnehmern hier und bin zufrieden.

Wenn ich mir einen 20 Jahre alten Plattenspieler mit Riemenantrieb für über 500 Euro leisten würde sollte mir schon beim ersten Ton das Wasser in der Hose stehen damit ich davon etwas habe.
Ansonsten reicht mir auch meine günstigere Lösung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2016)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen 20 Jahre alten Plattenspieler mit Riemenantrieb für über 500 Euro leisten würde sollte mir schon beim ersten Ton das Wasser in der Hose stehen damit ich davon etwas habe.
> Ansonsten reicht mir auch meine günstigere Lösung.


Wenn du schonmal einen anständigen Spieler mit MC System gehört hättest, dann wüstest du das ein DJ MM Rillenkratzer dagegen nicht anstinken kann. Diese über 20 Jahre alten Geräte haben damals tausende DM gekostet.
So ein aktueller Ling Long Ding Dong Rillenkratzer für 400 Euro ist nicht mal im Ansatz so gut.


----------



## Tilfred (14. Oktober 2016)

Damals hat ein profaner Videokassettenspieler auch mal schnell 10 000 D Mark gekostet. Das sagt über Qualität gar nichts aus.

Vielleicht über geniales Marketing, so wie Jemandem teurere Riemenantriebe zu verkaufen um die liebe Kundschaft zu binden.

Ich hätte kein Problem für einen, für mein Empfinden, guten Plattenspieler auch über 500 Euro hinzulegen wenn ich tatsächlich
einen größeren Mehrwert davon hätte. 

Aber!

Selbst wenn ich jetzt einen kaufe und höre dann eine Lösung wo alleine der Tonabnehmer 10 mal soviel kostet, soll ich dann für 
immer unglücklich sein?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2016)

Wer einmal einen guten Spieler mit MC System gehört hat, weiß warum viele Hifi Leute sagen das eine Platte besser klingt als eine CD. 
Dieser Mehrwert exsistiert bei teuren Plattenspielern nunmal. Es ist ein gigantischer Unterschied zwischen einem Plattenspieler für 400€ und einem für 4000€. Bei 2 CD Playern für jeweils den gleichen Preis ist nur ein sehr geringer Unterschied vorhanden.

Extrem gute Feinmechanik herzustellen ist nunmal extrem teuer. Elektronik Komponenten kosten fast nix.

Und wenn ich jemals einen extrem High End Plattenspieler für 50000€+ hören würde, dann wär ich bis an mein Lebensende unglücklich.  ...außer ich gewinne im Lotto und kann mir den vielleicht mal leisten.


----------



## soth (14. Oktober 2016)

Von besser zu reden halte ich für sehr gewagt, objektiv sind die Dinger wesentlich schlechter. Es sagt dem ein oder anderen vielleicht mehr zu ...
Das ach so tolle System ändert ja nichts an den grundlegenden Problemen des Mediums. Tiefstbass ... Fehlanzeige. Höhen ... eher nicht, Rauschabstand ... unterirdisch. Kanaltrennung ... reden wir lieber nicht davon


----------



## BigBubby (14. Oktober 2016)

Der vorteil bei der festplatte liegt eigentlich nur an der qualität die darauf gebracht wird,  denn meist werden diese mit mehr bandbreite bespielt als eine cd.  Dabei idr gleichzeitig mit weniger als auch die cd könnte.


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2016)

Festplatte? 
Du meinst es wurde ein besseres Master für Vinyl verwendet? Die einzige Möglichkeit das herauszufinden ist offizielle Informationen zu erhalten.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2016)

Man sollte keine nachrichten schicken,  wenn man gedanklich woanders ist lol.  Ja das masstering der schallplatte ist meist dynamischer als bei cd und noch mehr als mp3. 
Es gibt eine webseite die die dynamik testet und dort sieht man,  dass diese oft auf schallplatte deutlich höher ausgelegt wird.  Daher gibts von manchem album auch flacs der Schallplatten.  
Den gleichen dynamikbereich hätte man aber auch auf cd oder mit mp3 erreichen können.  Aber loudnesswar klopft da an die tür...


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich behaupte mal die wenigsten Schallplatten werden ein gesondertes Mastering erhalten.
Du spielst wahrscheinlich auf diese Seite an? Blöd ist nur, dass man da überhaupt nichts seht. Die "Dynamikbewertung" ist bestenfalls brauchbar, wenn man CD mit CD und Vinyl mit Vinyl vergleicht und selbst dann nur wenn die Werte weit auseinander liegen. Für einen Vergleich Vinyl - CD  taugt das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2016)

Da wäre mir eine erklärung lieb warum man das nicht vergleichen können soll.


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2016)

Weil selbst beim gleichen Master Unterschiede bei der Anzeige entstehen können. 
Nicht zuletzt geht der Mix noch beim Schneidingenieur über den Tisch, der meistens noch mindestens einen Subsonic setzt, equalized (RIAA) und vielleicht einen Expander benutzt. Dreck auf der LP, nicht ordentlich nachbehandelte Dateien und Unzulänglichkeiten am Equipment sind weitere Probleme.
Am Ende purzelt eine höhere Zahl raus, obwohl weder das Master besser, geschweige den das Medium besser ist.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die DR-Werte auch nicht unbedingt mit dem subjektiven Empfinden übereinstimmen.


----------



## JackA (15. Oktober 2016)

Sagt mal, kennt ihr gute 3D Surround Demos von Games, die ich testen kann, um net immer Spiele starten zu müssen für meinen Test?
Und auch der von LukasGregor gern genannte Omnitronic SHP-600 ist heute gekommen. Die Kopfhörer sind echt der Abschuss, wenn die Taktstor HI2050 oder QPAD QH-85 genau so klingen, dann sind das echte Budgetgranaten.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2016)

Der img Stage Line MD-6800 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geht in die ähnliche Richtung ist aber etwas teurer.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne mein Soundequipment etwas aufbessern. Im Moment benutze ich eine Xonar DGX an der Mackie CR4 Nahfelder sowie n DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm + ModMic V4 hängen. Ich liebäugle schon länger mit dem FiiO E10K Olympus 2. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Werde ich einen Unterschied hören?

Außerdem bin ich auf der Suche nach einem USB Mikrofon das mein ModMic ablösen soll. Wird nur für TS / Discord / Skype verwendet. Hier liebäugle ich mit dem Samson Go bzw. Meteor Mikrofon (mechanische Tastatur störend?).  Welches der beiden könnt Ihr empfehlen oder gibt es evtl. noch nen echten Geheimtipp?


----------



## JackA (25. Oktober 2016)

Zwischen Xonar DGX und FiiO E10K wirst du keinen Unterschied hören.
Wieso willst du das ModMic ersetzen? schlechte Aufnahmequalität? dann brauchst du dafür nur eine kleine USB Soundkarte.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (25. Oktober 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Zwischen Xonar DGX und FiiO E10K wirst du keinen Unterschied hören.
> Wieso willst du das ModMic ersetzen? schlechte Aufnahmequalität? dann brauchst du dafür nur eine kleine USB Soundkarte.



Ich dachte bisher der FiiO spielt in ner anderen Liga als die DGX. Eher so in der STX Liga. Vom ModMic will ich weg weil ich einfach ein bisschen "freier" (Mic nicht direkt vorm Mund...) sein möchte.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2016)

sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher der FiiO spielt in ner anderen Liga als die DGX. Eher so in der STX Liga. Vom ModMic will ich weg weil ich einfach ein bisschen "freier" (Mic nicht direkt vorm Mund...) sein möchte.



Da denkst du schon richtig, aber es hört beileibe nicht jeder Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Geräten heraus. Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig, oft liegt es schlicht daran, dass die Rahmenbedingungen oder auch die Vergleichsprozedur nicht geeignet sind. Dazu kommt dann auch die eigene Hörgewohnheit und -übung und nicht zuletzt das verwendete Musikmaterial.

Im Zweifelsfall braucht man da aber nicht lange diskutieren. Selber ausprobieren, dann kann man die Frage für sich und den Moment abhaken.

Wichtig wäre, dass man bei einem Vergleich zum Einen natürlich geeignetes Tonmaterial nimmt. D.h. z.B. eine (oder besser mehrere) gut produzierte, nicht totkomprimierte Musikaufnahme (Death Magnetic von Metallica wäre z.B. ein Beispiel das diese Eigenschaften auf geradezu beispielhafte Weise nicht hat...) die einem gefällt und zum Anderen, dass man sich auch die Zeit nimmt und ruhig mal 10 Minuten (oder auch ne Stunde) einem der Geräte lauscht, bevor man umsteckt. Bei zu kurzen Intervallen kann man allenfalls Lautstärkeunterschiede (daher ist Auspegeln pflicht!) wahrnehmen, aber keine signifikanten Unterschiede. Manche Dinge offenbaren sich erst nach einer gewissen Gewöhnung und vermeintlich kurzfristig bessere Geräte nerven nach einer Weile unerträglich.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (25. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Antwort Zappaesk . Mir ist schon klar das die eigenen Hörgewohnheiten durchaus zum tragen kommen. Ein weiterer Vorteil des FiiO's für mich ist das keine Treiber benötigt werden. Kommt es doch im Moment immer wieder zu Problemen seitens dieser, wobei Microsoft es mit seinen Updates (Win 10) natürlich auch nicht besser macht. Ich denke ich werde den FiiO einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Bleibt nur noch die Wahl des USB-Mic's. Könnt ihr zu den beiden was sagen (GO/Meteor)? Werd ich durch die Tippgeräusche meine Mecha (MX Red) Probleme bekommen oder ist das nur Einstellungssache?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (25. Oktober 2016)

Ist in erster Linie eine Aufstellungssache.
Wenn das Mikro direkt neben der Tastatur steht, dann wird man die auch hören.


----------



## Rat Six (10. November 2016)

Hatte jemand schon das Problem, dass sich die Wiedergabegeräte von alleine umgestellt haben?

Ich habe folgende Ausgangslage: neuer Monitor Dell U3415W über Displayport an der GTX1070, meine DT880 hängen am Fiio E10k und hin und wieder wird ein TV über HDMI angeschlossen. 

Wenn ich den TV anschließe wird der Sound auch automatisch auf diesem ausgegeben -> passt
Wenn ich den TV abstecke wird der Sound wieder auf dem Standardwiedergabegerät (Fiio) ausgegeben -> passt

Nun zum Problem: Seit ich den neuen Monitor habe ist nach dem Systemstart dieser immer als Standardgerät angewählt -> passt nicht und nervt!

Kann ich den Monitor als Wiedergabegerät ein für alle Mal deaktivieren? Über das Fenster Sound -> Wiedergabe funktioniert das nicht wirklich.


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2016)

Du könntest eventuell versuchen, den Monitor als Audiogerät über den Geräte-Manager zu deaktivieren. 

Ich hab meinen U2715H aber einfach im Sound-Fenster von Windows deaktiviert und das geht bei mir.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. November 2016)

Kurze Frage, ich denk einen extra Thread braucht´s dafür nicht:

Wie kann ich einen Subwoofer in mein Setup, bestehend aus 

Presonus AudioBox iOne Platinum und ein Paar

RCF Ayra Four White einbinden?


----------



## JackA (18. November 2016)

Swissonic Sub10
Von den sym. Ausgängen auf den Subwoofer anstatt den Studiomonitoren und dann vom sym. Output des Subs auf die Studiomonitore


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. November 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich suche einen Verstärker für zwei S-PX3 Boxen von JVC.
Sie haben 8 Ohm und 70 oder 100W (die niemals ausgelastet werden).

Ich bin bereit 75 Euro zu zahlen. Gebrauchtkauf ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## JackA (19. November 2016)

Da du sonst keine weiteren Angaben machst: SMSL SA-50


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. November 2016)

Perfekt, das passt schon.

Danke


----------



## Namaker (21. November 2016)

Falls du ihn noch nicht bestellt hast: Er sollte kommende Nacht um halb 7 im Angebot sein


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. November 2016)

hat jemand Ahnung von JBL Lautsprechern


----------



## BigBubby (21. November 2016)

Ich glaube wenn du etwas spezifischer wirst, könnte jemand was dazu sagen. Es wird wohl kaum einer das ganze Portfolio von denen kennen. An sich würde ich dir da aber eher zum Hifi-Forum raten


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. November 2016)

Ich such nur ne Bluetooth Box für unterwegs und n Kollege hatte mal eine auf der Arbeit  . Nur kenn ich den Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen nicht ^^


----------



## BigBubby (21. November 2016)

JBL Bluetooth Lautsprecher im Test der User: Vergleiche und Kauftipps im HiFi-Forum


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. November 2016)

Is ja ganz nett aber da steht nicht wirklich was an dem Charge 2+ besser ist als an dem Charge 2  . Da kann man nix vergleichen


----------



## BigBubby (21. November 2016)

Entschuldige wenn wir dir nicht alle vorkauen.  Aber auch das hifi forum hat eine suche und hunderte beratungsthreads zu bluetooth lautsprechern und diversen anwendungsgebieten. Natürlich kannst du auch gerne mehr informationen geben und dir wird auch hier geholfen.


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. November 2016)

Mich würde nur interessieren welchen Unterschied es zwischen den beiden gibt. Das 2+ ist ja günstiger und die Frage ist welche Abstriche man da machen muss.

Einzelthema zu der Frage ist schon offen


----------



## BigBubby (22. November 2016)

Spritzwaserschutz ist der einzige unterschied.  P. S.  Google: jvc charge 2 vs charge 2 plus
Da findest du es unter den ersten ca 5 treffern.  Hab nur einen geöffnet.

Edit: das plus hat den mehr.  Ich tippe drauf,  dass das 2 inzwischen teurer ist,  da das drei schon auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## DerD4nnY (22. November 2016)

3 > 2 > 2+ 

vom Preislichen hergesehen ist das 2 momentan noch um 30€ teurer....


----------



## Star_KillA (23. November 2016)

Mal ein anderes Thema, kennt jemand der Unterschied bei Yamahas RX Bzw. AX Serie ?


----------



## Venom89 (23. November 2016)

RX sind AVRs, AX Stereo Verstärker 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Star_KillA (23. November 2016)

Sicher ? Habe bei EBay welche gefunden die nur Stereoanschlüsse und kein Video haben - oder ist das dann schon wieder was anderes ? Yamaha RX-397 Receiver #AA vs. Verstärker Yamaha AX-397, 120 €Verstarker Yamaha AX-397 in Wandsbek - Hamburg Marienthal | Stereoanlage gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2016)

R=Receiver, A=Amplifier sagt aber erst mal nicht ob der R ein AVR ist oder der A ein Stereo-A ist.


----------



## Venom89 (23. November 2016)

Sry hatte das so im Kopf . 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (23. November 2016)

Könnt ihr irgendwelche 'gescheiten' Kopfhörerverstärker empfehlen ?
Mein Budget wäre so um die 200€.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> R=Receiver, A=Amplifier sagt aber erst mal nicht ob der R ein AVR ist oder der A ein Stereo-A ist.


Danke - was genau wäre der RX-397 aus meinem Post denn für ein Receiver ? Den Anschlüssen nach zu urteilen ist da jetzt nicht so viel anders


----------



## JackA (24. November 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Könnt ihr irgendwelche 'gescheiten' Kopfhörerverstärker empfehlen ?
> Mein Budget wäre so um die 200€.


 SMSL M6


----------



## BigBubby (24. November 2016)

Klassisch:
Verstärker: ein signal rein,  ein verändertes raus. 
Receiver: viele Signale rein,  ein Signal raus

Der in dem fall ist ein reiner audio receiver.  Also ohne video.  Das ist dann für eine klassische stereoanlage z. B.  Da geht cd deck,  radio deck,  tape deck und schallplattenspieler rein und am receiver sagst du dann,  was du gerade gern hören würdest.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2016)

Eingangswahl macht noch keinen Receiver. Ein Receiver kann in irgend einer Form Signale Wandeln und nicht nur verstärken. In dem Fall oben kann er Radiowellen empfangen und in Ton wandeln.


----------



## BigBubby (24. November 2016)

Hast recht. Schade über mein Haupt. Receiver hatte immer einen tuner mit drin.


----------



## Rwk (24. November 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> SMSL M6


Hmm wenn dieser Pickel an der Front ein Lautstärkeregler sein soll, ist der mir definitiv zu klein ! 

Hab zur Zeit nur die beiden auf dem Schirm:
Musical Fidelity V90-HPA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lake People G103-S Phoneamp
Der Avinity AHP-967 soll befeuert werden...
Wüsste leider nicht wo ich die probehören könnte, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den KHV ?


----------



## JackA (24. November 2016)

wärst du nicht so extrem spät dran, wäre der SpeaKa DAC was gewesen... nun gibt es ihn nicht mehr.

*Den gibts noch als InLine AmpUSB, M-Audio Transit Pro, Logilink UA0271


----------



## Rwk (24. November 2016)

Den hatte ich nur kurz angeguckt, aber irgendwie nicht zugeschlagen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2016)

Ich habe mich mal daran gemacht und das beste Metal Konzert aller Zeiten selber remastered. 

Metallica 1989 in Seattle  auf DVD 2 von "Live Shit"

Die DVD Version wurde anscheinend von irgendeinem lausigen Praktikanten abgemischt und danach nie wieder probegehört.  Der Spitzenpegel liegt irgendwo bei -18 db, keine Dynamik, Knacker usw...!  Der Prakti hat das wohl durch irgendeinen Shareware Audioconverter gejagt, den er auf einer Chip Heft CD gefunden hat. 
Jetzt kann man sich das echt gut reintun. Eine remastered BD Version in 96/24 würde ich trotzdem sehr begrüßen!


----------



## drebbin (25. November 2016)

Hi, da ja heute Black Friday ist und ich schon länger die Augen nach einem 2.0 Soundsystem offen halte was mein altes 2.1 Logitech ersetzt habe ich eine Frage.
Das Mackie CR3 für 111€ und das CR4 für 144€ sind bei Thomann im Angebot.
Hat jemand Erfahrung ob sich der Preisunterschied lohnt?
Mfg Drebbin


----------



## JackA (25. November 2016)

Wo steht, dass Thomann Black Friday Angebote hätte?
Standardmäßig hat Thomann für die CR4 139,- verlangt. D.h. die 144 sind kein guter Deal.


----------



## drebbin (25. November 2016)

Hatte nur gesehen das cr3 von 150 auf 111 und das cr4 von 175 auf 144 gesenkt ist, dachte automatisch das es mit BF zutun hat.
Wegen 5€ störe ich mich nicht. Mir ging meine Frage hauptsächlich um den Unterschied der beiden Varianten und ob ~30€ Unterschied gut angelegt oder Unsinn ist.


----------



## Venom89 (25. November 2016)

Ich würde dir 30 Euro investieren. Sonst wird zu schnell nach einem Sub geschrien 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Firefox83 (30. November 2016)

Guten Morgen

Kleine Kauffrage zum HyperX Cloud Headset. Welche Variante macht Sinn wenn eine Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DX) vorhanden ist? Die Cloud (ohne USB) oder die günstigere Cloud Core Variante, ohne den ganzen Schnick-Schnack?

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das Cloud Core HS die Cloud II Variante, also mit einem Kombi-Kabel für Mic und Sound. Die normale Cloud hat zwei separate Kabel für Mic und Sound. Auf die Sound-Qualität wird das keinen Einfluss haben, oder was meint ihr? Technisch sind alle dre Varianten (Cloud, Cloud II (USB) und Cloud Core) identisch?

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## JackA (30. November 2016)

Hä? ich versteh die Frage nicht?
USB heißt, dass eine USB Soundkarte benutzt wird und deine Xonar DX umgangen wird, quasi umsonst drin steckt. Darum würde ich das 1er Cloud auf jeden Fall bevorzugen, zumal die USB Soundkarte vom 2er den Aufpreis sowieso nicht wert ist.


----------



## Firefox83 (30. November 2016)

meine Frage lautet, ob die Cloud Core Variante technisch wie auch von der Qualität identisch mit dem Cloud I ist.

Gemäss Internet Recherche, sind im Core Paket keine Verlängerungen, Ersatzpolsterungen, Flugzeugadapter etc enthalten. Die Cloud Variante hat auch ein Kombikabel Mic + Sound (so wie das aussieht, ist die Core Variante die Cloud II ohne USB Soundkarte im Lieferumfang).

Cloud Core: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71sI-KA-aGL._SL1428_.jpg

Cloud I: http://cdn5.thinkcomputers.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/31.jpg

Cloud II (USB): http://www.allround-pc.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/HX-Cloud-II-RED-accessories.jpg

Preisunterschied in der Schweiz: Cloud Core ca. 60 Euro, Cloud I ca. 80 Euro.

Für 20 Euro's mehr sind mir die Extra Schnick-Schnacks im Lieferumfang nicht wert, ausser das Gerät selbst ist qualitativ besser etc


----------



## JackA (30. November 2016)

Allein die Velour Ohrpolster wären mir die 20 Euro wert.


----------



## Firefox83 (30. November 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Allein die Velour Ohrpolster wären mir die 20 Euro wert.



okey danke, das spricht zumindest für die Cloud I Variante. Hatte nie darauf geachtet... 

Danke für die Hilfe.
 & Grüsse


----------



## drebbin (30. November 2016)

Update: habe mir nun weder die Mackie CR3 noch die CR4 geholt, sondern die Presonus Eris E4.5.
Gestern sind sie gekommen, aufgebaut und getestet.
Bin sehr zufrieden 
Klang ist detaillierter und ich habe das Gefühl viel mehr "mittendrin" zu stehen.
Ich merke aber das ich mich erstmal daran gewöhnen muss, da die Boxen nur knapp 80cm von mir weg stehen, es wirkt komplett anders.
Aber die ganz tiefen Frequenzen merkt man schon etwas fehlend, für ü300€ aber nochmal den passenden Subwoofer...ich weiß nicht so recht.....


----------



## JackA (30. November 2016)

Drauf achten, dass die Lautsprecher in Richtung Ohren zeigen / Höhe vom Kopf positioniert sind, das bringt nochmal einen Schwung tiefe Frequenzen zum Höreindruck.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Drauf achten, dass die Lautsprecher in Richtung Ohren zeigen / Höhe vom Kopf positioniert sind, das bringt nochmal einen Schwung tiefe Frequenzen zum Höreindruck.



Ne, sie sollten Richtung Ohrhöhe strahlen, müssen aber keineswegs in Richtung Ohren zeigen. 

Wenn sie über oder unter einem "durchstrahlen", dann ist die Abbildungshöhe bzw. die Bühne falsch. D.h. die Musik spielt dann eben auch ober- oder unterhalbe des Hörers.

Über die horizontale Ausrichtung der Boxen, sprich deren Anwinklung kann man zum einen den Hochtonpegel steuern (Hochton wird mehr oder weniger gebündelt abgestrahlt), daneben die Breite der Abbildung. Da kann man ganz nach raumakustischen Gegebenheiten und Geschmack ausprobieren was am besten klingt.

Mit der Basswiedergabe hat aber weder das eine noch das andere zu tun. Der Bass wird kugelförmig abgestrahlt. D.h. ob der Richtung Hörer, Ohr oder auf den Bauch strahlt ist reichlich egal.


----------



## drebbin (30. November 2016)

Hi, 
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Fluid Audio C5 ?

Die neuen Presonus sind zwar toll, aber mir fehlt ab und an etwas Bass, die Fluid Audio C5 gehen ja mit 54Hz doch noch ein Stück weiter runter (Presonus 70Hz).
Meint ihr 16Hz weiter runter sind ein hörbarer Unterschied?`Einen Subwoofer möchte ich mir eigentlich nicht noch holen...


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2016)

Warum nicht gleich Boxen nehmen, die auch tatsächlich Bass machen? 54Hz ist zwar erheblich tiefer als 70 (und ja auch hörbar - zumindest wenn die Frequenzverläufe ähnlich aussehen), aber wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass man gemeinhin für Musik 50Hz als oberste Grenze dessen ansieht was man für Fullrangewidergabe braucht, dann ist das immer noch nicht genug - wenn auch knapp. 

Wobei so eine Zahl aus den technischen Daten für sich ja keine wirkliche Aussage zu dem Bass zulässt. Verlauf, Aufstellung usw. spielen da noch gehörig rein und zur Qualität der Basswidergabe sagt es auch natürlich nix.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2016)

Zappaesk welche Lautsprecher in der Größe und bezahlbar kennst du denn?  Meine magnat signature gehen zwar tiefer aber auch nicht extrem mehr und die sind so voluminös wie die zwei lautsprecher + pc + user ; -)

Drebbin natürlich wirst du einen deutlichen unterschied merken.  Moderne Musik arbeitet oft nicht so extrem tief, wie Zap beschreibt.  Das geht dann meist für klassik und am pc hörst du das sicherlich seltener. Die Frage ist eher ob die realistisch wirklich so tief kommen.

Edit die grenze von schaffen die sind bei 3 max 6 db unterschied zum sonstigen pegel.


----------



## soth (1. Dezember 2016)

Klassik? So ziemlich jede Bassdrum schlägt bei rund 50 Hz. In dem Bereich liegen auch die tieferen, meistgespielten Saiten der E-Bässe.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2016)

Ja die h seite zum großteil korrekt und die e seite in den ersten 4-5 bändern.  Das wars dann auch.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Zappaesk welche Lautsprecher in der Größe und bezahlbar kennst du denn?  Meine magnat signature gehen zwar tiefer aber auch nicht extrem mehr und die sind so voluminös wie die zwei lautsprecher + pc + user ; -)



Was es da alles gibt weiß ich nicht. Ich habe ja keine komplette Marktübersicht. Tiefgang ist ja auch entgegen der landläufigen Meinung nicht direkt mit der Größe der Boxen verbunden - mit dem Preis schon gar nicht. 
Meine ct227 XT machen jedenfalls auf dem Schreibtisch knappe 40Hz - mit nem 3" TT. 



BigBubby schrieb:


> Drebbin natürlich wirst du einen deutlichen unterschied merken.  Moderne Musik arbeitet oft nicht so extrem tief, wie Zap beschreibt.  Das geht dann meist für klassik und am pc hörst du das sicherlich seltener. Die Frage ist eher ob die realistisch wirklich so tief kommen.



Was ist denn für dich moderne Musik?
In der Rock/Popmusik erreicht ein E-Bass (abhängig von der Stimmung) rund 40 Hz ein 5 Saiter dann sogar rund 30Hz. Eine Orgel (keine Kirchenorgel, sondern eher eine Hammond oder vergleichbares) dürfte auch in dem Bereich spielen. Im Jazz kommen die selben Instrumente zum Einsatz. Ne Gitarre kommt im Übrigen bis ca 60Hz...
Bei elektronischer Musik gibts nach unten theoretisch keine Grenzen, wobei das selten wirklich noch tiefer geht, weil eben die allerwenigsten Anlagen das noch vernünftig darstellen können. 

50 Hz ist jedenfall nicht extrem tief, reicht aber für gewöhnlich zum entspannt hören aus - dem Residuum-Hören sei dank!



BigBubby schrieb:


> Edit die grenze von schaffen die sind bei 3 max 6 db unterschied zum sonstigen pegel.



Das hängt von der Angabe ab. Manche geben auch -8 oder -10 dB Punkte als untere Grenze aus... Deswegen und wegen des aus der Angabe nicht herauszulesenden Frequenzgangsverlauf sagt eine reine Angabe der unteren Grenzfrequenz nix aus!


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2016)

Ja beim letzten Punkt hast du völlig recht. Teilweise werden auch -10dB angegeben. Halte ich persönlich aber nicht mehr für akzeptabel. Dort müsste man dann über den Equilizer eine enorme Anpassung durchführen.

Rock/Pop kann natürlich auch so tief gehen. Habe oben schon geschrieben für welche "Töne" das gilt. Dieses kommt auch vor zum Teil. Aber sicherlich nicht so extrem. Wenn diese Lautsprecher wirklich ~50hz packen. Dann wird er die meisten Lieder in vollem Spektrum hören können. Natürlich wird es auch hier und da ausnahmen geben. Aber ganz ehrlich. Das sind <200Euro...

Ich bezweifle übrigens, dass die Lautsprecher wirklich 40hz noch sauber mit relativ linearen Pegel (nicht nur einfach hörbar) hinbekommen. Natürlich kann man tiefe Frequenzen auch mit mehr Leistung und kleinen Volumen hinbekommen. Aber da gibts auch Grenzen der Vernunft


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ja beim letzten Punkt hast du völlig recht. Teilweise werden auch -10dB angegeben. Halte ich persönlich aber nicht mehr für akzeptabel. Dort müsste man dann über den Equilizer eine enorme Anpassung durchführen.



Ne kleine Membran am unteren Ende um 10dB anzuheben ist mMn Schwachsinn. Damit begrenzt man die Pegelfähigkeit brutal und vergewaltigt Chassis und den Verstärker.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Rock/Pop kann natürlich auch so tief gehen. Habe oben schon geschrieben für welche "Töne" das gilt. Dieses kommt auch vor zum Teil. Aber sicherlich nicht so extrem.



Ich habe lange Jahre in ner Band selbst Musik gemacht, meine Jungs spielen beide ebenfalls Instrumente.Der Große Bass... Ne offene E oder auch H Saite am Bass ist nicht unüblich sondern gängig. Im Gegenteil, Downtuning am Bass ist ebenfalls gängig, so dass man Die E oder gar die H Saite werden dabei noch ein paar Halbtöne tiefer gestimmt. D.h. man kommt da sogar noch das eine oder andere Hertz runter. --> Tiefe Töne unter 50Hz kommen vor und sind eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme. 



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn diese Lautsprecher wirklich ~50hz packen. Dann wird er die meisten Lieder in vollem Spektrum hören können. Natürlich wird es auch hier und da ausnahmen geben. Aber ganz ehrlich. Das sind <200Euro...



Wie gesagt dem Residuum Hören sei dank können auch deutlich tiefere Töne wahrgenommen werden, selbst wenn die der Lautsprecher gar nicht wirklich wiedergibt. Deswegen spricht man ja ab 50Hz von Fullrange.
Mit dem Preis hat der Tiefgang aber nun wirklich nix zu tun, deswegen ist der Hinweis auf <200€ ohne Belang. Ich wüsste jetzt auch gar nicht warum billige Boxen weniger Tiefgang haben sollten - technisch fällt mir jedenfalls kein Grund ein.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle übrigens, dass die Lautsprecher wirklich 40hz noch sauber mit relativ linearen Pegel (nicht nur einfach hörbar) hinbekommen. Natürlich kann man tiefe Frequenzen auch mit mehr Leistung und kleinen Volumen hinbekommen. Aber da gibts auch Grenzen der Vernunft



Also meine Frequenzgangmessung mit meinem kalibrierten Messmikro ergibt einen -3dB Punkt bei 42Hz (ohne aktives EQing), das ist Fakt! Du kannst das gerne bezweifeln, das ändert aber die Messung nicht.

Ja, es gibt Grenzen der Vernunft. Der Wirkungsgrad leidet bei kleineren Volumen, aber je nach Beschallungssituation ist dieser nicht ganz so interessant. Meine Boxen haben soweit ich das auswändig weiß 78dB /1m /2.83V. Das ist aber am Schreibtisch völlig wurscht (und nicht unüblich), weil man ja sehr dicht dran hockt und ich da auch keine Party beschallen will. 

Da ist man jedenfalls von der Grenze der Vernunft noch ein gutes Stück weg! Das geht noch ohne Trickserei.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2016)

Respekt. Hätte ich den kleinen Dingern nicht zugetraut. Finde gut, dass du es auch belegbar nachgemessen ahst. Machen die wenigsten. Meist wird nur mal ein youtubevideo mit Frequenzgang ausprobiert.

Natürlich ist Preis nicht pauschal eine Angabe von Qualität. Wenn man DIY dazu nimmt sowieso schon mal nicht. Aber in der Regel kann man am Preis schon abschätzen, wie realistisch die Angaben sind. In der Regel (Ausnahmen gibt es immer) wird man in bestimmten Preislagen auch bestimmte Qualität erhalten, da die Hersteller auch ihre Mitarbeiter bezahlen müssen 

Bzgl. Frequenzspektren von aktuellen Liedern müssen wir das mal vertagen. Ich hab versucht im Internet entsprechende Analysen zu finden, das ist aber nicht so einfach. Werd es daher wohl selber mal machen müssen.

Aber schön, dass wir uns wenigstens bei den -10dB einig sind


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Preis nicht pauschal eine Angabe von Qualität. Wenn man DIY dazu nimmt sowieso schon mal nicht. Aber in der Regel kann man am Preis schon abschätzen, wie realistisch die Angaben sind. In der Regel (Ausnahmen gibt es immer) wird man in bestimmten Preislagen auch bestimmte Qualität erhalten, da die Hersteller auch ihre Mitarbeiter bezahlen müssen



Moment! Wir sprechen nicht von der Qualität! Die ist natürlich zu einem gewissen Maß preisabhängig, wobei sich DIY hier nicht mit Fertigsachen vergleichen lässt und auch DIY mit DIY lässt sich nicht direkt vergleichen, weil es da starke Unterschiede in den Fähigkeiten der entsprechenden Entwickler gibt.
Wenn wir aber von Tiefgang reden, dann ist dass erst einmal ohne Qualitätswertung. Der Tiefgang ist aber absolut unabhängig vom Preis!

Meine CTs sind jedenfalls sowohl vom Tiefgang und der Qualität mehr als zufriedenstellend - sonst hätte ich sie ja nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2016)

Ok. Damit aber so kleine Lautsprecher ausreichend Tief gehen können, muss da eine gewisse Qualität vorhanden sein. Ansonsten gäbs keinen Subwoover Markt. Einigung?


----------



## Körschgen (1. Dezember 2016)

Man muss schon die Relation von Pegel, Tiefgang und Genauigkeit in Bezug auf die Basswiedergabe betrachten, um über Qualität sprechen zu können...

Direkt vor dir auf einem halben meter Abstand, ist ein gewisser Unterschied zu einem Tiefton im ganzen Raum.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ok. Damit aber so kleine Lautsprecher ausreichend Tief gehen können, muss da eine gewisse Qualität vorhanden sein. Ansonsten gäbs keinen Subwoover Markt. Einigung?



Nö 

An einem kleinen Lautsprecher, der tief runtergeht ist nichts dran was extra Geld kostet. Deswegen kann auch ein sehr biliger, mit entsprechenden Thiele-Small Parametern tief runter kommen. Ob er es gut macht ist ein anderes Thema. Allerdings macht ein zu billiger Lautsprecher eh nichts wirklich gut.

Die Auslegung von Boxen ist immer ein Kompromiss. Pegel, Wirkungsgrad, Größe und Tiefgang stehen in Abhängigkeit zueinander. Wenn man tieferen Bass aus nem kleinen Gehäuse haben will, dann leiden die anderen Punkte. Ist aber erst mal kein Qualitätsding.

Die Qualität eines Basses ist da schon was anderes, Impulstreue, Feindynamik, Verzerrungen, Nebengeräusche usw sind da dann wichtig. Da hilft besseres Material dann schon.

Subwoofer haben am Schreibtisch mMn keine wirkliche Berechtigung. Klar, wenn es wirklich tief runter gehen soll mit Pegel, dann kann man das machen, aber in 99% aller Fälle leidet da dann die Homogenität der Gesamtwiedergabe. Es ist halt schwer das vernünftig auf- und einzustellen. Der Markt ist aber da, aus diversen Gründen, nicht zuletzt weil es manche offenbar fürs Ego brauchen.
Witzigerweise spielen viele der Billigsubs auch nicht wirklich tief runter, sondern machen bei 40Hz Schluss... Ist also auch nicht wirklich tiefer als meine Lösung - aber sicherlich lauter.

Für andere Anwendungsfälle als den Schreibtisch sieht die Sache dann aber wieder anders aus. Da kann dann ein Sub Sinn machen. Fürs Wohnzimmer kommt mir sobald ich dazu komme einer her - ich wollte schon längst, aber ich komm zu nix...


----------



## drebbin (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich danke euch für die reichhaltige Debatte die ich losgetreten habe 

Als Quintessenz des ganzen ziehe ich also heraus:
Wenn die C5 wirklich bis 54Hz runterspielen ( wovon man bisher ja nichts Gegenteiliges gelesen hat) würde ich ein gutes Stück mehr von tiefen Tönen haben.
Also werde ich sie mir bestellen und kann ja vergleichen


----------



## BigBubby (1. Dezember 2016)

Entschuldige. Ich setze natürlich voraus, dass wenn man sagt, dass der 40hz kann, dass er diesen auch sauber kann, und dass er den Bereich darüber auch (einigermaßen) sauber kann und das ganze dann etwa auf einem gleichmäßgien Pegel.
Ok bei sagen wir bis zu einem Meter Abstand muss der Pegel sowieso nicht sonderlich hoch sein am Lautsprecher, um einen tragbaren Pegel an den Ohren zu haben. Da hast du Recht. In 2, 4 ,6 Metern sieht das dann schon anders aus. Da waren auch meine Zweifel an deinen kleinen Lautsprechern begründet.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2016)

Wieso bei dir immer die Verbindung zwischen ner unteren Grenzfrequenz und der Wiedergabequalität? Klar ist es wünschenswert einen wenigstens halbwegs linearen Frequenzgang zu haben (wenngleich das noch lange kein hinreichendes Kriterium für ne gute Box ist), aber mit der unteren Grenzfrequenz hat das eigentlich nix zu tun. Die gibts auch bei Boxen deren Frequenzgang wie eine Berg und Talbahn aussieht.

Klar ich setze auch voraus, dass Boxen, die bei mir daheim betrieben werden sehr gut (und leider oft sehr teuer) sind. Aber das ist eben die Ausnahme. Im Normalfall geht es hier im Forum um Boxen bis max. 200€. Da sind wir mMn noch sehr weit von gut entfernt und dennoch haben diese u.U. recht niedrige untere Grenzfrequenzen und die Boxen auch ihre Berechtigung. Man darf aber eben die eigenen Ansprüche nicht mit den Diskussionen und den Ansprüchen der Fragesteller hier vermischen.

Was den Pegel der kleinen Boxen betrifft. Partytauglich sind die nicht, aber immerhin laut genug um meine Frau im Nebenzimmer (1 geschlossene Tür und 10m Luftlinie) beim Fernsehschauen zu stören. Das ist schon ganz ordentlich. Ich würde sagen ein handelsübliches Zimmer mit 12-16qm kann man damit in gehobener Zimmerlautstärke gut beschallen. Vielen dürfte das reichen, nicht jeder kann ungehindert sehr laut machen.


----------



## drebbin (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich stimme zu.

Das ich bei einem 2.0 System für unter200€ nicht die gleiche Klangqualität habe wie bei den 1k+ Systemen ist ohne Frage. Da ich, wie viele scheinbar, aber in einem begrenzten Budgetraum versuche das bestmöglichste herauszuholen müssen halt Abstriche gemacht. Da die meisten, wie ich, von einfachen 2.1 Tröten für wenig Geld kommen sind diese Abstriche selbst ohnehin nicht hörbar...es ist ja immer noch eine Verbesserung


----------



## JackA (1. Dezember 2016)

Muss garnicht mal sein. Viel beim Preis spielt sich um Markennamen, Lack-Finish und Voodoo rum.
Musst dir nur mal das Forenprojekt Billich Willich ansehen. Das waren Standlautsprecher für 100 Euro das Paar all inclusive, die klanglich im 4 stelligen Bereich mitspielten. PDF dazu.


----------



## drebbin (4. Dezember 2016)

Hab die Presonus mal an meinem FiiO E10k angeschlossen, beim Einschalten vom Bassboost gefällt mir das Klangbild beim entsprechenden Genre recht gut vom tiefton. Mal sehen ob ich die Fluid überhaupt noch brauche


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Dezember 2016)

Falls wer damals keinen avinity ahp 967 abbekommen hat, bei ebay ist jetzt wieder riner drin 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaniZz (11. Januar 2017)

Moin, 
Habe gestern von conrad mein DAC/KHV bekommen. 
USB Audio DAC 20 Hz - 20 kHz 192kHz/24bit SpeaKa Professional auf conrad.de online bestellen | 001404113

Habe ihn vergleichen können mit der günstigeren Variante 
USB Audio DAC 20 Hz - 20 kHz 96 kHz/24bit SpeaKa Professional online auf conrad.de bestellen | 001195140

Daran abgeschlossen ist ein Philips fedelio X2

Ich muss sagen das ersterer um einiges hochwertiger verarbeitet ist, mehr Power hat und um längen besser klingt. 
Mehr Dynamik, löst höher auf und klingt viel detaillierter. 
Einzig die Installation auf Windows 10 ist etwas umständlich. 

Nun aber zur eigentlich frage, die günstigere Variante läuft definitiv mit 192 kHz 24 Bit.

Der zweite laut Beschreibung auch,  doch kann ich ihn komischerweise auf 192 kHz 32 Bit laufen lassen und das klingt zudem auch um einiges besser als wenn ich ihn auf 24 Bit laufen lasse. 
Egal was ich abspiele, alles hat mehr bumms, Dynamik und klingt detaillierter. 

Bin echt verwirrt 😕 

Kann aber für den kleinen silbernen eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen! 
Für 50 € bekommt man sehr viel Sound. 
Verarbeitung ist auch gut.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Januar 2017)

Hast du das in einem Blind-Blind versuch herausgekriegt oder hast du 32bit eingestellt und gehört und dann 24bit eingestellt und dann gehört? Da spielt einen die psyche nämlich gerne einen Streich


----------



## ebastler (11. Januar 2017)

Solange das Quellmaterial in 24bit 44,1kHz vorliegt, was es wahrscheinlich macht, verschlechtert Upsampling die Qualität eher, oder ändert gar nichts...


----------



## JaniZz (11. Januar 2017)

Kein wirklicher blind test,  aber habe einfach aus Spaß mal während eines tracks auf32 Bit gewechselt.
Genutzt habe ich Amazon Prime Music. 
Habe dann einfach blind mehrmals hin und her geschaltet und bin mir 98% sicher das viel mehr wumms in den Bässen ist und viel sortierter in den Höhen wirkt. 

Kann es sein das die Software sich anpasst? 



War


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2017)

MMn ist Hochbit Audio mehr ein Hype, als dass es wirklich signifikante Verbesserungen bringt. In DBTs ist es keiner mir bekannten Person, darunter wirklich sehr erfahrene High-Ender, an jedwedem Equipment z.T. jenseits der Vernunftgrenze gelungen die Unterschiede statistisch relevant zu benennen. Unterschiede zwischen Kabeln z.B. die ja vielerorts bezweifelt werden sind an ähnlichem Equipment von den selben Personen mitunter sehr locker benannt und erkannt worden! Aber während das ja bekanntlich Voodoo ist, ist Hochbit dagegen das nächste große Ding...

An den üblichen Anlagen "normaler" Leute hört man den Unterschied definitiv nicht. Wenn es sich anders anhört, dann liegt das nicht an dem Format, sondern evtl. an der Erwartungshaltung des Hörers, oder ggf. an einem entsprechenden "Sounding" (furchtbares Wort) des Wandlers.

Nächstes Problem, 99% der Aufnahmen sind qualitativ nicht mal in der Lage das "CD Format" auszureizen. Was soll es eine solche Aufnahme auf HD aufzublasen - das ist wie einen unscharfen Super 8 Film auf 4k hochzuziehen?! Kann es dadurch besser werden? Nach wie vor ist nicht die theoretische Qualität eines Widergabemediums bzw eines Datenformats nicht entscheidend für das Klangerlebnis, sondern die Aufnahmequalität. Eine gute Aufnahme klingt sogar datenreduziert meist besser als eine Durchnittliche - da braucht man sich wirklich keine Gedanken über HD Audio machen.



ebastler schrieb:


> Solange das Quellmaterial in 24bit 44,1kHz vorliegt, was es wahrscheinlich macht, verschlechtert Upsampling die Qualität eher, oder ändert gar nichts...



Naja, 16 bit /44,1kHz ist dann doch üblicher. Hochbitformate sind kein Standard.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2017)

Den Unterschied zwischen 16bit und 24bit kann man bei gutem 24bit Quellmaterial sehr sehr einfach hören. Wie das mit 32bit aussieht hab ich noch nicht probiert. Hab leider nix fertiges in 32 bit.


----------



## soth (11. Januar 2017)

Genau, ist ganz einfach. 
Hört doch jeder wie jede CD rauscht.


----------



## JaniZz (11. Januar 2017)

OK danke erstmal. 

Ob das habe ich verstanden, aber in welchem Format werden eigentlich Spiele gesendet? 

Ist upsampling immer noch nicht zu empfehlen? 

Also einfach gefragt, was soll ich in Windows einstellen?
Momentan steht es bei mir auf 88,2 kHz 33 Bit


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen 16bit und 24bit kann man bei gutem 24bit Quellmaterial sehr sehr einfach hören. Wie das mit 32bit aussieht hab ich noch nicht probiert. Hab leider nix fertiges in 32 bit.



Nein, das kann man definitiv nicht sehr einfach. Selbst mir bekannte Tonings. eines sehr bekannten Aufnahmestudios in BW können das nicht. 
Zum Test stand mir und einigen Kumpels u.a. ein Nagra DAC und der große STAX zur Verfügung. Eine viel bessere Wiedergabekette gibt es meines Erachtens weltweit nirgends. Wenn man damit keinen statistisch signifikanten Unterschied hören kann, dann gibt es den für uns auch nicht. Zum Vergleich, Digitalkabel klingen über diese Kette unterschiedlich.

Auf normalen Geräten hört man nicht mal im Ansatz so differenziert und dass du mit deinem vergewaltigten AVR über die Cantons "sehr leicht" einen Unterschied hören kannst, halte ich mit Verlaub schlicht für Sprücheklopferei. Im DBT hörst du da gar keine Unterschiede! Ich schließe nicht aus, das es Leute gibt die fas hören, aber das ist weitab jedes Praxisbezugs, weil die Unterschiede im realen Lebe n untergehen. Die Boxen um 2cm zu schieben bringt ne größere Abweichung, selbst den Kopf zu bewegen sorgt für mehr Unterschiede.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2017)

Öhm dafür reicht mir schon mein DT990 Edition mit der Xonar Essence STX. Über Kopfhörer mache ich sowieso die meisten Blindtests, weil bei Lautsprechern eine kleine Bewegung vom Kopf das Klangbild schon total verändert.
8 Bit klingt absolut grausam und ist die ganze Zeit am pfeifen.
16 Bit klingt halt wie eine typische CD. Ganz gut aber halt nicht perfekt.
24 Bit klingt super weich, eher in Richtung Schallplatte. Raushören kann ich den Unterschied an den Crashbecken vom Schlagzeug.

Ich hab Foobar2000 mit ABX installiert und hab damit schon viele Tests gemacht. 16 vs 24 komme ich auf min. 90%. Ich kann es allerdings ausschließlich mit Metal und Classic Rock. Bei allen anderen Musikarten ist es pures Raten. Da hab ich keine Ahnug woran ich es unterscheiden soll.

Kannst gerne vorbeikommen und mich beim Testen kontrollieren.  Was würde es bringen mich selbst zu bescheißen?  Niemand gibt mir etwas dafür oder sagt wie toll ich das gemacht habe...


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Januar 2017)

Ok, du hast eine Aufnahme in 24bit vorliegen und rechnest die dann selber in 8 bzw 16 Bit Varianten runter? Anders dürftest du ja sonst kaum an eine 8 bit Aufnahme kommen?! Klar, das kann man dann hören. Das liegt aber nicht an dem Aufnahmeformat, sondern an der unzulänglichen Methode mit der du die runtergerechneten Daten erzeugst.

Was du hörst sind keine Probleme des Formats, sondern Artefakte die beim umrechnen entstanden sind. Um diese zu vermeiden ist ein wenig Aufwand nötig und in den Softwarealgoritmen steckt ein Haufen Knowhow drin. Als Privatmann hat man das schlicht nicht.

Wenn du dagegen eine Aufnahme verwendest, die unter Studiobedingungen vom Master in die entsprechenden Formate runtergerechnet wurde, dann hörst du definitiv nix!

Ohne zu wissen was du für Aufnahmen verwendest hast (im Metal und Classic Rock Bereich gibt es ja nun nicht wirklich viele herrausragend produzierte Scheiben bei denen ein solcher Systemvergleich sinnhaft ist) kann es sein, dass du deswegen bei den Crash Becken einen Unterschied hörst, weil die evtl. schon im Original kritisch produziert und nahe (über) der Aussteuerungsgrenze liegen. Wenn du das dann noch runtersampelst, dann wirds da eben auch als erstes kritisch und damit hörbar. Daneben ist das Gehör in dem Bereich noch besonders kritisch. Alles erklärbar, nur eben ohne zusammenhang zum Datenformat.


----------



## JaniZz (12. Januar 2017)

Und wie stelle ich jetzt mein DAC in Windows für gaming ein? 

Möglichst hoch?
44.1/88.2/192 kHz 16/24/32 Bit ? 

Bei Musik ist es mir egal, da foobar und der DAC alles an das quellmaterial anpasst. 

Und wie ich gelesen habe, kann man ruhig 32 Bit einstellen,  im schlimmsten Fall werden ein paar Nullen angehängt, richtig?


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Januar 2017)

Denn kannst du einstellen wie du willst. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass er in einer bestimmten Einstellung am besten klingt, dann stell ihn so ein. Oder traust du dich nicht selbst zu entscheiden wie du hören willst?


----------



## JaniZz (12. Januar 2017)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Denn kannst du einstellen wie du willst. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass er in einer bestimmten Einstellung am besten klingt, dann stell ihn so ein. Oder traust du dich nicht selbst zu entscheiden wie du hören willst?


Nicht wirklich,  bin verunsichert von dem was ich so im Netz gelesen habe.

Manche Sprachen von overhead durch unsinnigen upsampling, will ich natürlich beim zocken vermeiden. 

Also keine Nachteile dadurch? 

Na gut dann lass ich es auf 88.2 kHz 32 Bit laufen. 

Was mich noch wundert, ist das laut Beschreibung mein DAC nur bis 192 kHz 24Bit unterstützt. 

Kann aber 32 Bit einstellen?!? 

Oh man ist das alles verwirrend 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Januar 2017)

Stell ihn so ein das es sich für dich am Besten anhört. Klang ist subjektiv!
Ich kann nicht begreifen, dass du dich von irgendeinem Geschreibsel im Netz verunsichern lässt! Hör dirs an und mach wie du denkst. Es sind doch deine Ohren!

Entstehender Overhead kann dir doch egal sein und ob der nötig oder unnötig ist entscheidest du ganz allein mithilfe deiner Ohren.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Januar 2017)

Nachdem meine zweiten Havi B3 Pro 1 anfangen vom Kabel aus zu "zerbrechen", würde ich gerne wissen welche IEMs bis ca. 100€ max. 150€ zu empfehlen sind. Wie beim Havi sollten die Kabel über/um das Ohr getragen werden.


----------



## ebastler (18. Januar 2017)

Die Havi sind extrem einfach zu reparieren... Ehe du sie wegwirfst kauf ich sie dir um Versandkosten + 2€ ab, dann hab ich Ersatzteile.
Oder was geht genau kaputt? Nur das Kabel?


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Januar 2017)

In der oberen Schale bilden sich Risse zwischen der Kabelaufnahme und dem direkt daneben liegenden Loch für die Schraube. 
Bei meinen ersten Havis ist mit dann die obere Schale komplett zerbrochen.
Bilder kommen gleich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (18. Januar 2017)

Ach, die Schale bricht? Wie zum Teufel schaffst du das? Ich hatte schon Kabelbrüche oben und unten, aber kaputte Schalen o.O


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Januar 2017)

Ich weiß es selber nicht.
Hatte sie eigentlich immer in der Brusttasche meiner Jacke.
Und bevor die Frage kommt: Nein, ich habe mich nicht drauf gesetzt o.ä..


----------



## ebastler (18. Januar 2017)

Draufsetzen halten sie eigentlich auch aus, so habe ich mir nur mal das Kabel an meinen gekillt. Aufgeschraubt, neu gelötet und weiter ^^


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. Januar 2017)

Dann wundert es mich noch mehr. Ich werde sie auch noch genießen solange sie halten. Aber ein drittes Mal werde ich sie mir wahrscheinlich nicht holen. 
Btw.: Die 2. Havis hab ich erst seit ca einem halben Jahr.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (30. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und es ist soweit. Hab jetzt Mal die Vsonic VSD3S bestellt.


----------



## soth (20. April 2017)

Da hier tote Hose ist, die Diskussion zu "Klang braucht Volumen" wieder aufkam und ich gerade wieder darüber gestolpert bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein auf Pegel ausgelegtes Satelittchen in Koaxialanordnung mit 2,8 l Bruttovolumen und etwas anderem Horn. Tauscht man Maximalpegel gegen Tiefgang könnte man damit sicherlich auch Einzug ins Wohnzimmer halten.
Es gibt auch eine größere Variante mit höherem Maximalpegel und niedrigerer Grenzfrequenz.


----------



## BigBubby (20. April 2017)

Link?


----------



## soth (20. April 2017)

Die kleine Version als 2.1 für Musiker -der Subwoofer ist imho konstruktiv auch schön gelöst- und hier das größere Top. 
Zum Top gibt es auch einen ordentlichen Test in der Production Partner.


----------



## BigBubby (21. April 2017)

Das ist ein PA System.  Dann verstehe ich auch die Zeichnung.  Für den Heimgebrauch natürlich nicht gerade eine Schönheit und auch nicht zw]ngend das Optimum.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. April 2017)

Macht auch keinen wirklichen Sinn mMn ein so auf Pegel getrimmtes System daheim aufzustellen. Der Pferdefuß dabei ist die Trennfrequenz zum Subwoofer. Das kleine geht offenbar bis 190Hz, das große bis 110Hz. 
Für ne PA ist das OK, daheim wollt ich das net, den Pegel braucht da ja auch kein Mensch.


----------



## soth (21. April 2017)

Sagte ich ja, für daheim müsste man das System anpassen. 
Die Clips zum Stacken müssten durch glatte Flächen ersetzt werden und das Gewinde für die Wandmontage auf die Rückseite wandern. Der Rest vom Gehäuse ist ziemlich schlicht und imho von der Formgebung schön.
Anschließend noch den Tieftöner durch ein Modell mit mehr Tiefgang ersetzen, den Pegel benötigen daheim die wenigsten.


----------



## BigBubby (21. April 2017)

In dem Satellite kriegst du nicht viel Tiefgang auch im Tausch gegen Pegel. Hat ja seinen Grund, dass die erst bei fast 200Hz trennen. (Es sei denn tiefgang fängt bei dir schon bei 150 Hz an, aber das glaube ich nicht).
Die Frage ist auch die Abstrahlcharakteristik und das vorallem im Nahbereich. PA ist ja idR nicht dafür ausgelegt auf 1-3 meter Entfernung zu arbeiten.


----------



## Jayhawk (21. April 2017)

Sehr spannender  und lesenswerter Thread finde ich. Insbesondere für alle Tidal User:

Tidal lossless listening test, what's going on here?


----------



## soth (21. April 2017)

Natürlich bekommt man aus solchem Volumen Tiefgang, man muss sich bei gegebener Größe nur für Tiefgang *oder* Pegel entscheiden. Aufgrund der Ausrichtung hat man sich hier ganz klar für Pegel entschieden.
Daheim kann man so etwas ganz anders angehen ... die Grenzfrequenz auf 80 Hz senken sollte ein guter Kompromiss sein. Den Pegelverlust kann man verschmerzen und durch die Wandmontage bekommt man einen Teil des Pegels zurück.

Das Abstrahlverhalten der Satelliten mit 90° x 55° käme dem typischen halligen Wohnraum entgegen. Dass die Schalladdition erst ab einem gewissen Abstand funktioniert trifft auf jeden Lautsprecher zu, die koaxiale Anordnung ist da allerdings eher von Vorteil.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. April 2017)

Für den Pegel, den man im Wohnzimmer für gewöhnlich fährt kann man in das Volumen der Satelliten locker auf unter 50Hz kommen. Ob dann Hörner noch sauber funktionieren oder sinnvoll sind sei mal dahin gestellt. Konventionell gehts auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BigBubby (21. April 2017)

80hz ist noch kein tiefgang.  Bei 50hz kann man langsam drüber reden. Die Frage ist auch,  ab wo du den Pegel als brauchbar zu Hause setzt.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. April 2017)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Sehr spannender  und lesenswerter Thread finde ich. Insbesondere für alle Tidal User:
> 
> Tidal lossless listening test, what's going on here?



Wenn du mal hier im Forum suchst, so gab es vor einiger Zeit auch einen Thread zu Lossless, foobar + ABX usw. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere haben die meisten recht problemlos die Unterschiede hören können.



BigBubby schrieb:


> 80hz ist noch kein tiefgang.  Bei 50hz kann man langsam drüber reden. Die Frage ist auch,  ab wo du den Pegel als brauchbar zu Hause setzt.



Solange man nen Subwoofer dazustellt kann man vermutlich mit 80Hz ser gut leben. Ohne, da geb ich die recht sollte 50Hz das Minimum sein (für gewöhnlich spricht man ja auch bei Boxen die da mind. hinkommen von Fullrange).

Der kleinere der beiden Satelliten hat rd. 1l Volumen, damit kann man sicher 50Hz erreichen, aber nicht mehr mit Wohnzimmerpegeln. Das wäre vermutlich für ne PC Beschallung gerade so ausreichend. Bei 80Hz + Subwoofer könnte man aber vermutlich auch damit in nem Wohnzimmer leben. 
Beim großen Satellit sollten aber 50Hz mit Größenordnung 90dB+ locker machbar sein. Das wäre dann auch für viele Wohnzimmer völlig ausreichend. Weil zum Einen net jeder laut hören will und zum Anderen viele Wohnzimmer nicht sehr groß sind.


----------



## Jayhawk (21. April 2017)

Du scheinst den verlinkten Thread nicht gelesen zu haben. Da steht tatsächlich, dass die meisten in der Lage waren Unterschiede im Tidal Test zu hören. Aber eben auch, dass dieser Test manipuliert ist.

Edit: Vielleicht sollte man das vorsichtiger formulieren: Die Files Test Tidal Tests wurden mittels EQ verändert, sodass Unterschiede deutlich hörbar wurden.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. April 2017)

Doch, habe zumindest quergelesen, aber das ändert an meinem Kommentar ja nichts wenn da manipuliert wurde


----------



## Jayhawk (21. April 2017)

Naja, es ist nur einfach nicht der entscheidende Punkt. Einer der großen Anbieter von verlustfreier Musik (Für die selbstverständlich ein Aufpreis gezahlt wird) hat einen Test angeboten, um Kunden die Möglichkeit des Testens zu geben, ob sie von verlustfreier Musik profitieren würden. Dieser Test wurde verfälscht. Ich finde das ist doch ziemlich bemerkenswert.

Zum Thema looseless vs lossy: Eigentlich ist da mittlerweile jedes Wort zu viel gesagt. Die Wissenschaft ist an der Thematik seit längerem nicht mehr interessiert. Das Fraunhofer Institut hat damals bei der Entwicklung des Mp3 Codes ja bewusst auf Doppelte Blindtests gesetzt, um die eigenen Ergebnisse abzusichern. Seit dem gab es vereinzelt mehr oder weniger professionell durchgeführte Studien, die alle zu dem Ergebnis kamen, das Unterschiede zwischen modernen Kompressionscodes in ausreichender Genauigkeit und verlustfreien Musikstücken nicht wirklich feststellbar sind.

ich persönlich höre keine Unterschiede. Ich will einigen wenigen goldenen Ohren nicht absprechen, dass sie Unterschiede hören. Ich will auch den Effekt von Psychoakustik in keinster Weise abwerten. Aber es spricht wenig dafür, dass Unterschiede für den durchschnittlichen Menschen hörbar sind.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. April 2017)

Naja ob man Unterschiede hört oder nicht kann man über foobar und dem ABX Modul sehr leicht selbst feststellen. Für gewöhnlich hören die meisten die Unterschiede, wenn geeignetes Material und ne ordentliche Abhöre verwendet wird. Da braucht man echt kein Wort verlieren...

Zudem ist MP3 so ziemlich das schlechteste aktuelle Verfahren um datenreduzierte Musik zu nutzen. Auch das kann man recht problemlos mit oben genannten Mitteln selbst herausfinden

Das ein Anbieter bescheißt um seine Produkte anzupreisen und zu verkaufen ist zwar dreist, aber eben auch nicht ungewöhnlich. Wenn man dem auf die Schliche kommt, um so besser, aber für mich als Nicht-Nutzer solcher Dienste ist das herzlich egal. 
Ich nutze für daheim nur FLAC, das ich selbst zu 99% "erzeuge" und für unterwegs notgedrungen MP3 weil die Fahrzeughersteller es aus irgendeinem Grund nicht gebacken kriegen ordentliche Formate zu unterstützen. Nicht, dass ich auf den Unterschied unterwegs Wert legen würde, aber die redundante Pflege der Musiksammlung ist einfach nervig!


----------



## Jayhawk (21. April 2017)

In zwei Punkten gebe ich dir Recht: 

Die alten Mp3 Codecs sind völlig veraltet, da ist man heute einfach deutlich weiter. Ich habe noch alte Mp3 Rips in niedriger Qualität meiner Eltern auf der Platte, die sind grauenhaft. 

Und Flac hat zum Archivieren von Musik denke ich seine Berechtigung. Eben weil sich die Codes weiter entwickeln und man flexibler bleibt. Jeder muss sich die Frage stellen, ob der Aufwand (Preis für nicht komprimierte Musik und der zusätzliche Speicher) einem das Wert sind.

Ich denke nur, dass jeder Euro und Gedanke, der in Raumakustik, das Einmessen von Systemen, bessere Aufnahmetechnik und die Investition in bessere Lautsprecher fließt, deutlich Sinnvoller ist, als sich mit Unterschieden zwischen AAC 320 und Flac zu beschäftigen.

Das dir das "bescheißen" von Tidal egal ist, kann ich verstehen, aber der Link ist ja nicht exklusiv für dich gepostet. Und das:



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Naja ob man Unterschiede hört oder nicht kann man über foobar und dem ABX Modul sehr leicht selbst feststellen. Für gewöhnlich hören die meisten die Unterschiede, wenn geeignetes Material und ne ordentliche Abhöre verwendet wird. Da braucht man echt kein Wort verlieren...



bezweifle ich im Bezug auf diverse Studien einfach. Wie gesagt: Da wird man nicht zusammen kommen und das ist auch in Ordnung, die Welt wäre ja langweilig, wenn man immer einer Meinung ist.


----------



## BigBubby (21. April 2017)

Ein wichtiger Punkt zu Lossless und MP3 (weiß gar nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen/gehört hatte) ist, dass MP3 davon ausgeht, dass du ein vollständig gesundes Gehör hast. Du also alle Frequenzen gleichermaßen wahrnimmst. Musiker z.B. haben oft ein "Loch" in diesen Frequenzen, die ziemlich genau ihrem Instrument entsprechen. Dieses kleine Frequenzband nehmen sie dann "gedämpfter" wahr. Diese können eher zwischen Lossless und MP3 unterschiede wahrnehmen, da diese z.B. genau die Frequenzen die dargestellt werden nur gedämpft hören können, während die Frequenzen die durch den Codecs weggenommen wurden, ihm dann fehlen.

@Zappaesk 
Ok wenn ich einen Subwoover dazustelle. Das ist natürlich was ganz anderes. Ursprünglich ging es darum, dass der kleine es auch alleine schafft trotz kleinem Volumen.


----------



## Jayhawk (21. April 2017)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Punkt zu Lossless und MP3 (weiß gar nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen/gehört hatte) ist, dass MP3 davon ausgeht, dass du ein vollständig gesundes Gehör hast. Du also alle Frequenzen gleichermaßen wahrnimmst. Musiker z.B. haben oft ein "Loch" in diesen Frequenzen, die ziemlich genau ihrem Instrument entsprechen. Dieses kleine Frequenzband nehmen sie dann "gedämpfter" wahr. Diese können eher zwischen Lossless und MP3 unterschiede wahrnehmen, da diese z.B. genau die Frequenzen die dargestellt werden nur gedämpft hören können, während die Frequenzen die durch den Codecs weggenommen wurden, ihm dann fehlen.



Das hatte ich auch noch im Kopf, weiß aber eben nicht mehr, woher die Aussage kommt. "Geschädigte" Gehöre konnten in einem dieser Blindtest besser unterscheiden als gesunde. Aber wie gesagt: Die Aussage ist imo wenig belastbar, bis man die Quelle dazu noch mal gefunden hat.


----------



## soth (21. April 2017)

Jeder verlustbehaftete Audio-Codec baut auf Psychoakustik auf. Einfach irgendetwas wegzulassen ist wenig zielführend. Logischerweise legt man da auch den Durchschnitt zugrunde, sonst passt es für den Durchschnitt ja nicht 



BigBubby schrieb:


> 80hz ist noch kein tiefgang. Bei 50hz kann man langsam drüber reden. Die Frage ist auch, ab wo du den Pegel als brauchbar zu Hause setzt.


Ich meinte explizit erwähnt zu haben, dass die 80 Hz ein Kompromiss sind. Ein Kompromiss aus Pegel und Tiefgang den ich wählen würde, weil man da sinnvoll an einen Subwoofer ankoppeln kann. Man könnte den Lautsprecher auch bis 50 Hz, 40 Hz oder gar 1 Hz entzerren, bzw. ein entsprechende Chassis bauen, aber das ist imho nicht zielführend. 

Bei einem ordentlichen Treiber sollten ab 80 Hz bei Wandmontage innerhalb Xmax >95 dB drin sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. April 2017)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Und Flac hat zum Archivieren von Musik denke ich seine Berechtigung. Eben weil sich die Codes weiter entwickeln und man flexibler bleibt. Jeder muss sich die Frage stellen, ob der Aufwand (Preis für nicht komprimierte Musik und der zusätzliche Speicher) einem das Wert sind.



Der Preis stellt sich meines Erachtens nicht - zumindest für mich. Zum einen weil Speicher echt nix kostet und man schon auf eine normale 2TB Platte mehr Musik als FLAC drauf bringt als man ernsthaft braucht und die Kosten stetig weiter sinken.
Dazu kommt, dass ich ein bewusster Musikhörer bin und Musik normalerweise nicht zur Berieslung nutze, da möchte ich dann auch bestmögliche Qualität, da kommts auf ein paar € doch nicht an. Ich kaufe meine Musik ohnehin für gewöhnlich als CD und da ists völlig wurscht in was für ein Format ich die rippe.



Jayhawk schrieb:


> Ich denke nur, dass jeder Euro und Gedanke, der in Raumakustik, das Einmessen von Systemen, bessere Aufnahmetechnik und die Investition in bessere Lautsprecher fließt, deutlich Sinnvoller ist, als sich mit Unterschieden zwischen AAC 320 und Flac zu beschäftigen.



Jeder € vielleicht nicht, aber klar da kann man auch noch bei den meisten Leuten sehr viel rausholen. 

Das Thema ist doch aber eher, dass die allermeisten Leute weder in ihre Anlage, noch in die Musik halbwegs Geld investieren. Derjenige dem es wichtig ist, der kauft idealerweise auch ne vernünftige, zum Raum passende Anlage und misst die ggf sogar selbst ein oder kauft sich ordentliche KHs. In einem solchen Fall wäre eine weitere Verbesserung aber nur durch wirklich unvernünftige Investitionen zu erreichen (oder durch nen radikalen Schnitt in der Konzeption), da mach ich mir lieber Gedanken zum Quellmaterial und dessen Qualität.

Wobei unabhängig vom Datenformat die Aufnahme selbst signifikant entscheidender ist. Viele Produktionen sind dermaßen lieblos bis ahnungslos aufgenommen und gemastert, dass es schade um die Anlage ist sich sowas anzuhören.



Jayhawk schrieb:


> Das dir das "bescheißen" von Tidal egal ist, kann ich verstehen, aber der Link ist ja nicht exklusiv für dich gepostet. Und das:
> bezweifle ich im Bezug auf diverse Studien einfach.



Naja, schau mal in den alten Thread zum Thema, da haben doch erstaunlich viele (hat mich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig überrascht) die Unterschiede gehört und die Ergebnisfiles zum ABX Test mit angefügt. Da glaube ich dem Test, den ich selbst mitgemacht habe einfach mehr als irgendwelche Studien, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann weil ich nicht dabei war. Es deckt sich auch mit anderen Tests, die ich in den letzten Jahren zu allen möglichen Themen als (D)BT durchgeführt habe - man hört oft mehr als man denkt.

Mach doch selbst mal den Test mit foobar und ABX, das ist schon recht aufschlussreich.


----------



## soth (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*

Der AW3000 hat laut Datenblatt +-6,3(/6,4) mm Hub. Da bleibt bei niedrigen Frequenzen garnicht so viel übrig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sicherlich schiebt der Raum noch ordentlich, nur sind selbst Pegel von >100 db bei 30 Hz und darunter nicht unertragbar laut und die maximale lineare Auslenkung zumindest für mich kein erstrebenswerter Zustand.

Ich baue meine Lautsprecher nicht um, das Gehäuse wäre dafür zu klein. Aufgrund der Gehäusegröße bleibe ich auch bei CB, dafür gibt es günstige und brauchbare (z.B. JBL) oder preiswerte und gute (z.B. Tymphany) Subwoofer-Chassis. Den schlechten Ruf von BR-Kisten kann ich sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, aber ich habe auch noch keinen vernünftigen Vergleichstest dazu beigewohnt.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



Backfisch579 schrieb:


> Außerdem brauchte ich bei CB wohl noch ein bisschen mehr Verstärkerleistung, wobei im Moment der Verstärker für die Subs ja das Nadelöhr ist.



Ne, falscher Ansatz, wenns nicht laut genug ist, dann braucht man lautere Boxen, nicht mehr Leistung. Pegeldefizite mittels Leistung ausbügeln zu wollen funktioniert nicht, weil der Leistungsbedarf ins unermessliche steigt!

Ich habe mir jetzt endlich den Wunsch erfüllt laute Boxen zu haben und komme im Gegenzug dann - in den Höhen und Mitten - mit vlt. 8-15W Verstärkerleistung hin.  Den Verstärker dazu muss ich aber auch erst noch ausgucken... Muss bloß alles noch fertig werden.



soth schrieb:


> Sicherlich schiebt der Raum noch ordentlich, nur sind selbst Pegel von >100 db bei 30 Hz und darunter nicht unertragbar laut und die maximale lineare Auslenkung zumindest für mich kein erstrebenswerter Zustand.



Deswegen sinds ja auch 4 Stück und net bloß einer. Das ist schon ziemlich laut dann.



soth schrieb:


> Den schlechten Ruf von BR-Kisten kann ich sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, aber ich habe auch noch keinen vernünftigen Vergleichstest dazu beigewohnt.



Naja, Bassreflex ist halt einfach "langsam" (schlimmer und nicht ganz richtiger Begriff ich weiß), im Vergleich zu CB sind Impulse schon mehr oder weniger deutlich verschmiert. Das gilt sowohl fürs Ein-, als auch fürs Ausschwingen. CB ist da einfach mehr auf den Punkt - groovt quasi besser. Noch besser wirds nur mit nem guten Horn (im Bass eine logistische Herausforderung) oder eben gleich als Dipol (ist aufstellungstechnisch und vom WAF nicht ganz trivial).
Wer mal nen guten Dipol gehört hat, der weiß wie Bassimpulse klingen können. Gute Schlagzeugaufnahmen sind z.B. der Hammer, weil eben fast schon wie beim Original.


----------



## soth (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Deswegen sinds ja auch 4 Stück und net bloß einer. Das ist schon ziemlich laut dann.


Das Bild zeigt den Output von vier Subwoofern, nicht von einem.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Naja, Bassreflex ist halt einfach "langsam" (schlimmer und nicht ganz  richtiger Begriff ich weiß), im Vergleich zu CB sind Impulse schon mehr  oder weniger deutlich verschmiert. Das gilt sowohl fürs Ein-, als auch  fürs Ausschwingen.


Die Gruppenlaufzeit und nach meinem Verständniss auch das Ein- sowie Ausschwingverhalten sind abhängig vom Amplitudengang. Da ich sowieso entzerre ...


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



soth schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt den Output von vier Subwoofern, nicht von einem.



Ok, aber wie du schon schreibst tut der Raum noch was dazu. Immerhin dürfte ein normales Wohnzimmer bei Frequenzen um die es hier geht als Druckkammer wirken und den Pegel noch anheben.



soth schrieb:


> Die Gruppenlaufzeit und nach meinem Verständniss auch das Ein- sowie Ausschwingverhalten sind abhängig vom Amplitudengang. Da ich sowieso entzerre ...



Nein! Ein Bassreflexrohr (oder Kanal, ist ja egal) ist ein Feder Masse System, das man zwar anregen kann (und auch sollte, sonst nutzt es ja nix), dessen Schwingverhalten man aber nicht entzerren kann. Es handelt sich um einen Energiespeicher, der geladen und entladen wird. D.h. es benötigt um Einzuschwingen eine bestimmte Zeit und selbiges beim Ausschwingen. Diese Zeit kann man nicht wirklich durch DSP oder sonstige Helferlein beeinflussen.

Was man tun kann, man kann es besser oder schlechter umsetzen, aber eine gut gemachte CB ist immer besser was Impulse angeht.


----------



## soth (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein!


Man möge mich korrigieren, aber aus der Impulsantwort wird der Amplitudengang und der entsprechende Phasengang berechnet. Amplituden- und Phasengang sind zusammen mit der Gruppenlaufzeit nur andere Darstellungen für die Impulsantwort.

Dein Einwand mit dem zusätzlichen Feder-Masse-System ist vollkommen richtig, aber du lässt das Chassis komplett aus der Betrachtung.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*

Das Chassis ist dafür ohne Belang. Das Bassreflexrohr ist ein Energiespeicher, der geladen und entladen wird. Das dauert Zeit und das hört man dann auch. 

Mechanische Ein- und Auschwingvorgänge lassen sich auch am Chassis nur über eine Regelung steuern (B&M macht das soweit ich weiß so). Beim Kanal geht das nicht wirklich, weil du keine Stellgröße hast. DSPs und FIR Filter können das auch nicht, damit kann man eine Verbesserung des Impulsverhaltens erzielen, aber eben nicht alle Fehler der Box beheben (wenn man denn einen BR Kanal als "Fehler" betrachten will), bzw. nur im Rahmen dessen was beeinflusst werden kann. Mitschwingende Gehäuse (wer braucht denn Gehäuse...?) lassen sich so ja auch nicht entzerren - sind aber auch Energiespeicher (wenngleich unerwünschte), ebenso Weichenbauteile.


----------



## soth (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*

Nein, das Chassis ist dafür von Belang. Bei BR schwingt das "Rohr" und das Chassis nur vermindert, bei CB das Chassis dafür umso mehr. Beim Vergleich der beiden kann ich das Chassis nicht einfach außen vor lassen..

Der Kanal ist über die Luft gekoppelt, darauf kann ich sehr wohl Einfluss nehmen. Es wäre aber immer noch zu beweisen, dass Chassis in BR schlechter ist als Chassis in CB.
Messungen wären diesbezüglich einmal interessant, sonst kommt man hier nicht weiter.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



soth schrieb:


> Nein, das Chassis ist dafür von Belang. Bei BR schwingt das "Rohr" und das Chassis nur vermindert, bei CB das Chassis dafür umso mehr. Beim Vergleich der beiden kann ich das Chassis nicht einfach außen vor lassen..



Ja, klar regt das Chassis das Rohr an, aber wenn das Rohr mal angeregt ist (bzw. die Luftsäule darin), dann kannst du mit dem Chassis oder dem DSP nichts mehr dagegen tun, sondern musst es einfach abwarten / hinnehmen. Wie gesagt das ist ein Energiespeicher, der gefüllt und geleert wird - mit dem entsprechenden zeitlichen Ablauf - den kannst du nicht beschleunigen. 



soth schrieb:


> Der Kanal ist über die Luft gekoppelt, darauf kann ich sehr wohl Einfluss nehmen. Es wäre aber immer noch zu beweisen, dass Chassis in BR schlechter ist als Chassis in CB.
> Messungen wären diesbezüglich einmal interessant, sonst kommt man hier nicht weiter.



Mit Messungen kann ich nicht dienen, nicht zuletzt weil es mir an passenden Boxen daheim fehlt.

Aber es gibt zig Messungen von Impulsantworten von Boxen in diversen Magazinen und vermutlich im Netz auch. Bei so einer Messung sieht man bei nicht korrigierten (sprich praktisch allen) Boxen ja für gewöhnlich die einzelnen Chassis vom Hochtöner zum Bass nacheinander einschwingen. Bei BR Boxen sieht man zudem noch den Peak des Bassreflexkanals - für gewöhnlich - als letztes. 

Wenn du jetzt die Box mittels FIR oder sonstiger Helferlein so optimierst, dass die Chassis zusammen einschwingen, dann kommt der BR Kanal dennoch als letztes! Unbeeindruckt von den DSP Spielereien. Technisch ist das ja auch leicht zu erklären. Er wird durch die Luftsäule im Innern der Box angeregt bzw. über das Chassis. Dieser zeitliche Ablauf lässt sich nicht reduzieren ohne die Box umzukonstruieren (ich nehme an, da spielt das Luftvolumen der Box, der Abstand des Chassis zum Rohr und noch ein paar andere Dinge ne Rolle, kann es aber nicht genau sagen). Der Kanal kann nie gleichzeitig mit dem Chassis loslegen, sondern muss eben erst von diesem angeregt werden. 

Gleiches Spiel beim Ausschwingen. Das Chassis schwingt aus, der Kanal schwingt erst danach aus. Das geht nicht gleichzeitig. Deswegen "dröhnt" eine BR Box immer noch ein wenig nach und der Bass wirkt weniger trocken als der einer BR.


----------



## soth (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, klar regt das Chassis das Rohr an, aber wenn das Rohr mal angeregt ist (bzw. die Luftsäule darin), dann kannst du mit dem Chassis oder dem DSP nichts mehr dagegen tun, sondern musst es einfach abwarten / hinnehmen.


Das würde nach meinem Verständnis voraussetzen, das plötzlich keine Kopplung mehr vorhanden ist.

Wenn überhaupt ist wohl eher der Abstand Chassis zu Port das Problem.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber es gibt zig Messungen von Impulsantworten von Boxen in diversen Magazinen und vermutlich im Netz auch.


Uninteressant, da kein gleicher Amplitudengang. Auch mein größter Kritikpunkt an den üblichen Vergleichen. Interessant wäre höchstens der Vergleich bei identischem Frequenzgang.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



soth schrieb:


> Das würde nach meinem Verständnis voraussetzen, das plötzlich keine Kopplung mehr vorhanden ist.



Ne, die Kopplung ist immer noch da, aber es gibt eben Energiespeicherungseffekte, die sich z.B. in Nachschwingern äußern.



soth schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt ist wohl eher der Abstand Chassis zu Port das Problem.



Ne, dass Problem ist, dass die Kopplung eine Phasenverschiebung mit sich bringt, die sich nicht per DSP ändern lässt, sondern systeminhärent ist. Das hast du bei ner CB einfach nicht. Deswegen kann es keine gleichen Impulsantworten geben.



soth schrieb:


> Uninteressant, da kein gleicher Amplitudengang. Auch mein größter Kritikpunkt an den üblichen Vergleichen. Interessant wäre höchstens der Vergleich bei identischem Frequenzgang.



Gleiche Amplitudengänge gibt es bei unterschiedlichen Boxen in der Praxis nicht. Btw, ein gleicher Amplitudenfrequenzgang bedeutet weder, dass sich Boxen identisch anhören, noch, dass sie ne identische Sprungantwort haben!

Aber wer sich die Mühe macht mal unterschiedliche Boxenkonzepte anzuhören, der wird (unabhängig von DSP Spielereien oder ganz klassisch einfach mit ner passivern Weiche) konzeptbedingt Unterschiede charakterisieren können. Dazu brauchts keine Messungen (obgleich es helfen kann um zu bewerten, was man da eigentlich warum hört), sondern ein wenig Erfahrung und Neugier.

Genau diese Neugierde hat mich zur Erkenntnis gebracht, dass ich für meine "große" Anlage keine BR Kisten verwenden will. Die jetzt gewählte Lösung ist ziemlich extrem, aber bietet sogar unoptimiert eine nochmals signifikant bessere Impulswiedergabe wie ne CB: Wohnzimmerbeschallung


----------



## soth (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne, die Kopplung ist immer noch da, aber es gibt eben Energiespeicherungseffekte, die sich z.B. in Nachschwingern äußern.


Und bei CB schwingt in diesem Bereich das Chassis nach, so weit waren wir schon.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gleiche Amplitudengänge gibt es bei unterschiedlichen Boxen in der Praxis nicht. Btw, ein gleicher Amplitudenfrequenzgang bedeutet weder, dass sich Boxen identisch anhören, noch, dass sie ne identische Sprungantwort haben!


Gleiche Amplitudengänge sind Voraussetzung um überhaupt Aussagen wie "schneller" treffen zu können, deshalb der entzerrte Vergleich. Mehr als einen Parameter auf einmal zu verändern ist kein geeigneter Ansatz um Unterschiede an etwas festzumachen.
Ich stimme dir zu der Achsfrequenzgang alleine sagt wenig aus, für den Vergleich müsste man auch noch die zusätzlichen Verzerrungen der CB aufsummieren. Um den Einfluss von Unterschieden im Abstrahverhalten zu minimieren kann man in diesem Fall mit einem Subwoofer testen, am besten mit demselben Modell, das man verschließen kann.
Deine Aussage bezüglich der Sprungantwort würde ich aber bezweifeln, über die Sprungantwort lässt sich der Frequenzgang bestimmen und vice versa.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



soth schrieb:


> Und bei CB schwingt in diesem Bereich das Chassis nach, so weit waren wir schon.



Ja, aber das nachschwingende Chassis hast du bei einer BR Kiste ebenfalls. Natürlich im Bereich der Abstimmfrequenz nicht sehr ausgeprägt, weil dort die Membran ja nur einen Teil zur Schallabstrahlung beiträgt. Der Unterschied ist aber, dass das Chassis durch eingeschlossenes Volumen, Zentrierung und anliegendes Signal (oder im Falle des Auschwingens eben des nicht anliegenden Signals) gedämpft und zentriert wird. Das Ausschwingen erfolgt so wesentlich schneller als bei der wesentlich schwächer gedämpften Luftsäule im Energiespeicher Bassreflexrohr.



soth schrieb:


> Gleiche Amplitudengänge sind Voraussetzung um überhaupt Aussagen wie "schneller" treffen zu können, deshalb der entzerrte Vergleich. Mehr als einen Parameter auf einmal zu verändern ist kein geeigneter Ansatz um Unterschiede an etwas festzumachen.



Im Prinzip stimme ich dir zu, aber funktionieren wird das nicht. In dem Fall macht es die Statistik. D.h. wenn ich zig Boxen anhöre, denen verschiedenen Konstruktionsprinzipien zugrunde liegen, dann kann ich schon irgendwann Quervergleiche ziehen. Abgesehen davon sollte man bei allem wissenschaftlichen Anspruch auch einfach mal glauben was man hört. Eine korrekt ausgelegte CB ist einfach knackiger - das wirst du kaum abstreiten können!



soth schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu der Achsfrequenzgang alleine sagt wenig aus, für den Vergleich müsste man auch noch die zusätzlichen Verzerrungen der CB aufsummieren. Um den Einfluss von Unterschieden im Abstrahverhalten zu minimieren kann man in diesem Fall mit einem Subwoofer testen, am besten mit demselben Modell, das man verschließen kann.



Das wird nicht zielführend sein. Wenn du einen Sub nimmst und den einmal als BR Kiste misst und dann das Rohr verschließt um ihn mittels DSP wieder auf den vorigen Frequenzgang aufzublasen hast du das Problem, dass du aufgrund der nötigen Anhebung im Bereich der BR Abstimmfrequenz den Pegel um 6dB (wenn ich das aus dem Stehgreif richtig im Kopf habe) anheben musst. Funktionieren wird das, aber dadurch erhöhst du die Verzerrungen deiner Anlage (Boxen und streng genommen des Verstärkers) und hast keine gleiche Ausgangslage mehr. D.h. die CB spielt unter ihren Möglichkeiten. Der Effekt hängt dabei am Messpegel und kann unterschiedlich kritisch sein.



soth schrieb:


> Deine Aussage bezüglich der Sprungantwort würde ich aber bezweifeln, über die Sprungantwort lässt sich der Frequenzgang bestimmen und vice versa.



Nicht ganz. Dafür benötigt es noch die Phasengänge. Diese sind aber für ne CB und eine BR Kiste nicht identisch, weil es eben im Bereich der Abstimmfrequenz zu Phasendrehern kommt. Bedingt durch die Phasenverschiebung zw. Chassis und Kanal.


----------



## soth (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, aber das nachschwingende Chassis hast du bei einer BR Kiste ebenfalls. Natürlich im Bereich der Abstimmfrequenz nicht sehr ausgeprägt, weil dort die Membran ja nur einen Teil zur Schallabstrahlung beiträgt. Der Unterschied ist aber, dass das Chassis durch eingeschlossenes Volumen, Zentrierung und anliegendes Signal (oder im Falle des Auschwingens eben des nicht anliegenden Signals) gedämpft und zentriert wird. Das Ausschwingen erfolgt so wesentlich schneller als bei der wesentlich schwächer gedämpften Luftsäule im Energiespeicher Bassreflexrohr.


Was zu beweisen wäre. Der höheren Dämpfung steht schon eine wesentlich größere schwingende Masse entgegen ...



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Im Prinzip stimme ich dir zu, aber funktionieren wird das nicht. In dem Fall macht es die Statistik. D.h. wenn ich zig Boxen anhöre, denen verschiedenen Konstruktionsprinzipien zugrunde liegen, dann kann ich schon irgendwann Quervergleiche ziehen.


Ich traue mir nicht zu Lautsprecher die den Raum aufgrund unterschiedlichen Tiefgangs unterschiedlich anregen ernsthaft im Bereich der Bassperformance zu vergleichen. Die Kombination, ja, eine Einzelkomponente dadurch zu beurteilen, nein. Respekt wer das kann. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das wird nicht zielführend sein.


Den Punkt mit den Verzerrungen hatte ich erwähnt. Verzerrungen zu simulieren funktioniert auch ziemlich gut, habe ich selbst schon gehört. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Dafür benötigt es noch die Phasengänge. Diese sind aber für ne CB und eine BR Kiste nicht identisch, weil es eben im Bereich der Abstimmfrequenz zu Phasendrehern kommt. Bedingt durch die Phasenverschiebung zw. Chassis und Kanal.


Die Phasengänge nähern sich aufgrund der Filter an, womit wir wieder beim Punkt sind. Wie weit nähern sie sich an und ist der möglicherweise noch vorhandene und hörbare Unterschied die höheren Verzerrungen wert. Regen die höheren Verzerrungen den Raum vielleicht sogar so stark an, das der Unterschied untergeht? Ich finde das Thema hochinteressant, aber stark überzeichnet.


Wir sind übrigens weit vom Thema weg, ich bitte einen Mod das Gespräch in den Diskussionsthread zu verlegen.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Canton GLE 409 gebraucht kaufen zu 5.1 aus GLE 455 Center und GLE 420?*



soth schrieb:


> Was zu beweisen wäre. Der höheren Dämpfung steht schon eine wesentlich größere schwingende Masse entgegen ...
> 
> Ich traue mir nicht zu Lautsprecher die den Raum aufgrund unterschiedlichen Tiefgangs unterschiedlich anregen ernsthaft im Bereich der Bassperformance zu vergleichen. Die Kombination, ja, eine Einzelkomponente dadurch zu beurteilen, nein. Respekt wer das kann.



Nun, das ist nicht so schwer. Vergleiche es mit einem deiner Lieblingsmusiker. Den wirst du auch normalerweise erkennen, auch wenn er etwas spielt das du gar nicht kennst. Das ist ja der Punkt, wenn du genug Hörerfahrung mit dem Musiker oder auch mit bestimmten Boxentypen (Bauformen) hast, dann erkennst du deren Charakter und hörst das heraus. 

Man darf ruhig mal dem glauben was man hört (in dem Fall wäre man da nicht alleine) ohne aus dem Beweis dazu eine Promotion zu machen! Ganz ehrlich, ich kenne weder unter Hifiisten, Entwicklern, noch den zugehörigen Händlern und Journalisten oder auch in der Fachliteratur zum Thema keine zweite Meinung zum klanglichen Unterschied zwischen geschlossenen oder BR-Boxen.



soth schrieb:


> Die Phasengänge nähern sich aufgrund der Filter an, womit wir wieder beim Punkt sind. Wie weit nähern sie sich an und ist der möglicherweise noch vorhandene und hörbare Unterschied die höheren Verzerrungen wert. Regen die höheren Verzerrungen den Raum vielleicht sogar so stark an, das der Unterschied untergeht? Ich finde das Thema hochinteressant, aber stark überzeichnet.



Die Phasengänge nähern sich eben nicht an! Du hast eine feste Kopplung der Phasen zwischen TT und BR Kanal. Der ist physikalisch gegeben und kann durch Filter jedweder Art mit nem DSP nicht ausgeglichen werden.

Ich finde das Thema nicht so interessant, weil es leicht heraus zu hören ist. Der messtechnische Nachweis ist sicherlich auch schon x-mal gemacht worden. Da muss ich nicht auch noch was dazu erfinden.




soth schrieb:


> Wir sind übrigens weit vom Thema weg, ich bitte einen Mod das Gespräch in den Diskussionsthread zu verlegen.



Hab etwas gebraucht...


----------



## soth (2. Juli 2017)

Keine Sorge, ich glaube das was ich höre. 
Mir ist allerdings bewusst, dass meine bisherigen Vergleiche untauglich sind um den tatsächlichen Unterschied zu bewerten. Eine höher abgestimmte CB klingt "schneller" als eine tief abgestimmte CB und ein BR-Top klingt "schneller" als meine tief spielende CB-FAST ... hilft mir nicht weiter 

Gruppenlaufzeit im Tiefbass - Visaton Diskussionsforum


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2017)

Hat jemand nen Tipp für einen günstigen BT-Empfänger? Also BT->Cinch/Klinke und von da an den Verstärker.


----------



## MisterLaggy (2. September 2017)

Günstig ist ja bekanntlich immer Ansichtssache aber habe einen von Logitech der mir bisher keine Probleme bereitet hat.
Logitech Bluetooth Audio Adapter schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## tandel (2. September 2017)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Günstig ist ja bekanntlich immer Ansichtssache aber habe einen von Logitech der mir bisher keine Probleme bereitet hat.
> Logitech Bluetooth Audio Adapter schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Der Logitech kann wohl nur BT 3.0 und kein aptX. Wenn man sich durch die Bewertungen solcher Geräte klickt, dann findet man fast kein Gerät ohne Mängel wie mir scheint.


----------



## Tilfred (2. September 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp für einen günstigen BT-Empfänger? Also BT->Cinch/Klinke und von da an den Verstärker.



Bluetooth Wireless AUX IN Empfanger Adapter Dongle  Musik Auto Audio Stereo A2DP  | eBay

Mit sowas kannst Du gar nichts falsch machen. Und günstig ist ja fast noch untertrieben!


----------



## MisterLaggy (2. September 2017)

Aus meiner Sicht kann ich es wie gesagt weiterempfehlen, habe auch jmd im Bekanntenkreis bei dem es ebenfalls problemlos funktioniert. Wenn auf die neueren Bluetooth Standards wertgelegt wird muss man natürlich schauen. Das die Audio Qualität bei BT leidet sollte einem ja so oder so klar sein.


----------



## Namaker (2. September 2017)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Das*s* die Audio Qualität bei BT leidet*,* sollte einem ja so oder so klar sein.


Nicht wirklich, solange sowohl Sender als auch Empfänger aptX Lossless unterstützen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2017)

Eben, aptX wäre schon das Ziel. Mein Moto Z sollte das können und am Pioneer A-676 sollte das auch Sinn machen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. September 2017)

Hallo liebe klangaffine Community, 

Meine Soundmagic E10 sind nach 2¼ Jahren auf einem Ohr taub. Nun bräuchte ich ebenbürtigen Ersatz oder natürlich besser, im Preisbereich maximal 70-80€, besser um 50. Ich höre damit hauptsächlich auf Reisen und im Bus zur Schule Musik. Dieser Mix besteht hauptsächlich aus stark basslastiger Musik, oftmals auch recht schnell und ein wenig Metal, Pop oder vergleichbar eher selten. 
 wobei . Sonst würde ich gern auf Amazon bestellen.
Wie wäre es mit den RHA 750?
Danke für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Dustin91 (4. September 2017)

Soundmagic E50 würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## cryon1c (4. September 2017)

So, ich brauche mal was für unterwegs. 

On Ear bitte. 
Preis: naja relativ, 150-200€ sind problemlos drin, mehr - je nach dem.
Spiralkabel ein MUSS, ich liebe die Dinger einfach. Oder zumindest teilweise Spiralkabel, teils normal. Abnehmbar - ist mir egal, schadet nicht.

Was ich aktuell unterwegs benutzt habe: Allen&Heath Xone:XD-40. Funktionieren, sind aber runtergerockt nach Jahren als Ersatz-DJ-Kopfhörer und eben draussen. 

Befeuert wird das ganze vom ZTE Axon 7, einem der besseren Smartphones was Audio angeht. Das Ding kann auch schwere Kopfhörer antreiben und hat genug Lautstärkereserven selbst bei meinen Beyerdynamic 770 Pro 250Ohm. Die will ich aber nicht ausserhalb vom Haus nutzen 

Ich kenne mich sehr gut mit Studio&DJ-Kopfhörern aus, aber gerade das hilft mir hier nicht. Ich brauche nicht den brutalen Anpressdruck und die Isolation der Sennheiser HD-25, die sonst als meine DJ-Kopfhörer dienen. Die sind geil, aber man hört nix bis man überfahren wird...

Also her damit, wer Ideen hat was man sich auf die Ohren setzen kann, mit recht kurzem Kabel und gutem Klang. Bisland hatte ich Sennheiser Momentum in den Händen, nicht schlecht, aber nicht 100% das was ich mir vorstelle, vor allem die Soundsignatur von Sennheiser hier gefällt mir nicht so. Darf schon Badewanne sein, aber keine wo man ertrinkt, wie z.B. bei V-Moda (absolut geile Kopfhörer, aber was Bass angeht, da müssen sich sogar Beats verstecken...). Hat wer was?

Edit: Mikrofon piepegal, lieber ein stabileres Kabel als so Gebimmel dran mit Knöpfen etc.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. September 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Soundmagic E50 würde ich vorschlagen.


Sind die signifikant besser als meine E10 es waren?


----------



## asdf1234 (5. September 2017)

Bin auf der Suche neuen PC-Lautsprecher 2.1 wollte dafür max. 100 € ausgeben. Hat jemand ein Vorschlag ?


----------



## JackA (5. September 2017)

Edifier C2XD, alternativlos.


----------



## jamesblond23 (17. September 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Edifier C2XD, alternativlos.


Jup. Aber sieh zu,  dass du ein Exemplar ohne Spulenfiepen bekommst, oder eben einen möglichst langen Garantieanspruch behälst.

Meine sind wenige Woche nach er obligatorischen Zeit von 2 Jahren nun auch mächtig am zirpen und fiepen. 
Edifier zeigt sich da leider nicht kulant. 

Aber ansonsten bin ich auch vom Gesamtpaket überzeugt. 
Ansonsten schau mal in die Ausgabe von 06/2017. Da gab es nen Roundup. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk

Edit: Ausgabe richtig gestellt


----------



## Jeanboy (25. November 2017)

Muss mal eine Leiche ausgraben:

Ich habe eine ASUS Xonar Phoebus und einen Kopfhörer mit abnehmbaren Kabel. Das Kabel ist mit Mikrofon und hat dementsprechend einen 4-Poligen Stecker für die Quelle und einen 3-Poligen für den KH. 
Schließe ich den 4-Poligen Anschluss an meinen PC an (ASUS Xonar  Phoebus), ist alles enorm verzerrt und Mono. Ich muss das Kabel drehen  und den 3-Poligen Stecker an die  Soka anschließen, damit ich der Klang normal ist... 

Können die Phoebus/PC Ausgänge allgemein tatsächlich nicht mit 4-Poligen Steckern umgehen? Habt ihr dazu Erfahrungen?

Lösung wäre wohl immer das Kabel drehen oder einen 4/3-Pol-Adapter kaufen oder?


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2017)

Spundkarten haben idR bzw. hatten idR immer getrennte anschlüsse für KH und Mic. Mit dem 4 Poligen schließt du also die Kontakte der 3 Pologen Dose kurz bzw. Teile davon. Also umdrehen oder Adapter kaufen, der aus 4 Polig einen drei und einen zweipoligen machen.
Ich weiß nicht ob die Phoebus intern eine Option hat einen der Kanäle auf 4polig umzustellen, bezweifle das aber. 4polig an Pc Hardware auch Laptops ist relativ neu.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. März 2018)

Kann man anhand dieses Bildes sagen, ob sich eine neue Nadel lohnt, oder  ob eine Reinigung ausreicht? Als Leihe würde ich sagen, die ist noch in  Ordnung! Wie sieht sie aus, wenn sie neu ist?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. März 2018)

Das lässt sich so nicht wirklich sagen, weil eben neben der Nadelabnutzung (da würde ne Lupe helfen) auch die Aushärtung des Gummis der Aufhängung die Lebensdauer begrenzen kann. Die sieht man nicht so ohne weiteres.

Reinigen hilft aber erst mal sicher weiter... ganz schön staubig!


----------



## DaxTrose (6. März 2018)

Okay, Danke! Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal eine Ersatznadel bestellt. Dann werde ich mal Probe hören! Hab auch gleich mal eine neue Vinyl Platte geordert, damit ich ausschließen kann, dass meine alten Platten schon zerfräst sind.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2018)

Was für ein System ist denn das? MM ist klar, sonst gäbe es keine Ersatznadeln...


----------



## DaxTrose (6. März 2018)

Ist von meinem Technics SL-QX 300 ein T4P-System. Die Bezeichnung der Nadel ist P33 mit dem EPS-33ES System!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2018)

Nett!


----------



## DaxTrose (7. März 2018)

So, jetzt noch zum Abschluss:
Neue Nadel ist angekommen. Sound ist klarer und nicht so kratzig, gerade in den Innenrillen bemerkt man es stark. Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich die Originalnadel mal mit Alkohol reinigen und gucken/hören, ob es einen Unterschied gibt. Aber ich denke, die 29,- €uro für die neue Nadel haben sich gelohnt und tun nicht weh! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. März 2018)

Sei vorsichtig beim reinigen! Der verwendete Kleber mag das eventuell nicht. Der Hifi Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir mal von nem Kunden erzählt, der seinem nagelneuen, sündteuren System so den gar raus gemacht hat. Eigentlich ganz lustig, holst einen Tonabnehmer für 4000€, freust dich wie ein Schneekönig drauf, willst den Einbau zelebrieren und reinigst unter der Lupe das System vorher nochmal. Die Pointe dabei, die Nadel hat sich vom Nadelträger gelöst und die 4000€ waren futsch... 

Wenns einen nicht selbst betrifft zum Brüllen - ok, ich glaub ich hätte auch gebrüllt, wenn es mir passiert wäre - nur anders.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. März 2018)

4000,- €uro und löst sich beim Reinigen vom Träger? 
Okay, bei mir würde es eine 34 jährige Nadel erwischen und ich habe schon Ersatz da!


----------



## BigBubby (8. März 2018)

Das reinigungsmittel braucht nur das passende Lösungsmittel und dann ist es egal ob 4 oder 4000 euro.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. März 2018)

Ich habe die alte Nadel mit Alkohol gereinigt. Sieht jetzt auf  jeden Fall besser aus. Hat auch an Klangqualität gewonnen. Bin aber der  Meinung, dass die neue Nadel etwas präzisiere klingt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. März 2018)

Nach 34 Jahren ist der Gummi sicher hinüber. Daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn die Neue präziser klingt. Da ist die Nachgiebigkeit definierter und eben auch passend zum Rest.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. März 2018)

Ja, nach ein paar Hörproben fällt gerade im lauteren Bereich auf, dass die neu Nadel nicht verzerrt, die alte aber scheußlich klingt. Vorher dachte ich, es liegt an den alten Platten, aber die sind fast alle noch in Ordnung. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. März 2018)

Bei mir ist auch mal was neues fällig, aber ich habe dafür aktuell kein Budget...


----------



## Jobsti84 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Sound Diskusionsthread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Sehr geil, aber warum hast Du die Lautsprechergehäuse mit "Rauhfaser" tapeziert?



Das nennt sich Strukturlack und schützt die Oberfläche.
Ist ja kein HiFi für's Wohnzimmer


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin morgen den ganzen Tag auf der Musikmesse. Vlt. ist da von euch noch wer? Gibt hier doch bestimmt den einen oder anderen Musiker, Produzenten oder DJ!

Wer sich über die am Markt verfügbaren Studiolautsprecher (sowohl richtige, als auch die hier immer wieder gehandelten "Studionahfelder"), der kann das da im Übrigen auch tun. Da sind praktisch alle relevanten Marken vertreten.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Mai 2018)

Moin Jungs, bräuchte mal wieder eine Empfehlung für einen Stereo Verstärker:

Quelle ist mein PC/ASUS Xonar Phoebus über Klinke
Lautsprecher: Wharfedale Diamond 210 (+ggf. Klipsch R-112SW (optional)

Ansprüche sind jetzt nicht großartig, werde kaum Musik darüber hören, daher möglichst günstig.


----------



## JackA (8. Mai 2018)

Sabaj A3


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Mai 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Sabaj A3



Könntest du deinen Vorschlag noch ein bisschen ausführen? Oder evtl. Alternativen nennen?

Rein oberflächlich betrachtet brauche ich nämlich keinen DAC bzw. Bluetooth und auch preislich relativ hoch.
Aktuell gibt es den Denon AVR-X540 für 130€, den ich Preis-Leistungstechnisch doch ganz attraktiv fände ggü. deinem Vorschlag.
(Ich weiß, dass der Denon auch einen DAC + Bluetooth hat). 

Hatte eher so an 60-80€ gedacht.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Mai 2018)

Nimm was gebrauchtes aus der Bucht.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Mai 2018)

Könnte ich mal wirklich schauen, habe auch noch 'n Ebay Gutschein


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2018)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nimm was gebrauchtes aus der Bucht.


Wenn Platz und Verbrauch keine Rolle spielt definitiv, da kann so ein alter Klasse A Amp noch so einiges.


----------



## JackA (8. Mai 2018)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Hatte eher so an 60-80€ gedacht.


Sabaj A1
Nobsound NS-10G
Gebrauchte Stereoverstärker sind klanglich nicht besser und brauchen dafür aber mehr Strom und sind riesen Klötze.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Mai 2018)

Nun das hängt von den konkreten Verstärkern ab. Von den anzuschließenden Boxen obendrein. Pauschal ist so ne Aussage Unfug.


----------



## bynemesis (8. Mai 2018)

was würdet ihr eher empfehlen für nen DT990 250ohm:
Schiit Stack (modi+magni) oder O2/ODAC&AMP und was wäre hier jeweils das pro/contra?


----------



## JackA (9. Mai 2018)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun das hängt von den konkreten Verstärkern ab. Von den anzuschließenden Boxen obendrein. Pauschal ist so ne Aussage Unfug.


Also wir hatten letztens das Thema, Sabaj A3 vs. 1000€ Stereoverstärker und an diversen Lautsprechern hörten die Tester 0 Unterschied, bei gleicher Zimmerlautstärke. Klar, ab nem Pegel wird man Unterschiede hören, aber vorher werden einem die Ohren wegfliegen.

Ich hatte so einen Vergleich auch schon, Verstärker aus der Teufel Impaq 500 lag bei mir noch rum und gegen einen 35€ Digiamp von Lepy höre ich keinen Unterschied und ich kann beim Lepy sogar noch mehr Feineinstellungen machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2018)

Es kommt immer drauf an wer die Sachen hört, wie der Vergleich gemacht wird usw. Bei mir im Bekanntenkreis haben wir früher sehr viele DBTs gemacht, auch mit Verstärkern und die Ergebnisse waren eigentlich immer recht eindeutig zugunsten von Unterschieden. 

Aber darauf will ich gar nicht hinaus. Class D Amps sind in den Höhen recht empfindlich was die Impedanz betrifft. Da sind dann ein paar dB Pegelerhöhung oder Absenkung ganz schnell drin, in Abhängigkeit der angeschlossenen Boxen. Von daher muss man da immer ein wenig drauf achten.

Und Pauschalaussagen bzgl. der Qualität von einer Gruppe von Produkten (in dem Fall von gebrauchten Verstärkern in der Bucht) helfen nie weiter. Die Gruppe ist dann doch sehr heterogen...


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Dezember 2018)

So dann heben wir den Thread mal aus der Versenkung.

Hat einer nen Tipp für eine DAC/KHV Combo bzw. einem Stack?
Angeschlossen wird ein AKG K712 Pro und ein paar Presonus Eris E4.5.
Budget ist bei ca. 300€


----------



## JackA (18. Dezember 2018)

InLine AmpUSB HiFi DSD Kopfhoerer-Verstaerker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Januar 2021)

Heyho, wenn ich ein eigenes Thema erstellen soll, bitte einfach Bescheid sagen 
Mein Hifi-Setup sieht so aus : Laptop (Spotify, Tidal) per USB an Audiolab M-DAC über XLR zu aktiven MB Quart 985A.
Nun besitze ich noch einen passiven mb quart 310 Subwoofer, der mir vom Klang etc. sehr gut gefällt und den ich gerne nutzen würde. Nun bin ich aber etwas überfragt, wie ich ihn am besten einbinde. Der Audiolab ist ja eine reine Vorstufe mit integriertem DAC.
Ich bin über jeden Tipp dankbar !


----------

